# Disneyland at Christmas/Holiday Season Superthread #3!- HOLIDAYS BEGIN 11/12/13!!



## Sherry E

_*Disneyland Resort's 2013 Holiday Season Dates Are:*_​

*Tuesday, November 12, 2013 - Monday, January 6, 2014​​*




*"Holidays at the Disneyland Resort Returns November 12 Through January 6" 
(posted on August 6th, 2013 -- Disney Parks Blog, by Erin Glover, Manager, Social Media and Print, Disneyland Resort)*

*Disneyland Resort 2013 Holiday Information/Overview Page*

*Disneyland Resort  2013 Holidays Press Kit - from Disneyland News*











*WELCOME, WELCOME, WELCOME to the 
Disneyland Resort at Christmas Time/Holiday Season 
Information & Photo Superthread - Part 3!!!*



Please also see the previous Superthreads -  Disneyland at Christmas/Holiday Season Superthread #2 and Disney at Christmas - for lots of fantastic photos and information on the "most wonderful time of the year"!

We have a wonderful panel of experts who are here to answer questions, dispense valuable holiday advice, information, tips, insight and, most importantly, share PHOTOS!!

We discuss anything and everything pertaining to Christmas Time (as well as the entire holiday season) at the Disneyland Resort - holiday attractions, holiday decorations, crowds, planning, etc.  _*We cover the entire season from its start in early November to when it ends in early January, and we encourage our subscribers to share their experiences and photos!*_

For your reference, on this page (below) you will find multiple posts with details or links to info about different holiday categories, i.e., seasonal entertainment, food/treats, merchandise/shopping, the hotels of the Disneyland Resort, etc.  There is also a post directing you to holiday-related Trip Reports by our DIS'ers! 


























This thread is a celebration of all things merry and festive at the Disneyland Resort during the Christmas season.  If you have never been to the parks during this magical time of year and are planning to visit, you are in for a treat!  It is a feast for the eyes and a joy for all the senses.  For example:​

_The entire Resort transforms into a holiday wonderland, including most shops and restaurants, the 3 Disney hotels and Downtown Disney.  Almost no corner is left unadorned in holiday splendor._ 


_The enchanting Winter Castle's icicle lights glow brightly after dark._


_The dazzling It's a Small World Holiday invites you to celebrate the holiday season around the world, while the mesmerizing colors of the facade take your breath away at night._ 

_The aromas of peppermint and gingerbread fill the air. _

_Familiar Yuletide songs change style from land to land:  from a jazz-inspired version of "Jingle Bells" in New Orleans Square, to a Western-influenced "Deck the Halls" in Frontierland, to a vintage rendition of "Frosty the Snowman" providing the soundtrack for the hustle and bustle of Buena Vista Street...music plays an integral part in setting the holiday mood.  (You may even hear a few famous characters offering their own unique take on the seasonal classics in Toon Town!)_ 

_Santa holds court in 5 locations around Disneyland Resort (both parks and all 3 hotels).  The Jingle Jangle Jamboree is a particularly fun spot to meet St. Nick and other characters clad in winter sweaters and Christmas wear._

_Seasonal treats are both whimsical and delicious.  The popular Santa Mickey popcorn buckets can be found in many stores and at carts around both parks.  Gingerbread cookies wearing familiar 'ears' can be found throughout the confectioneries and bake shops.  Peppermint fudge, snowman marshmallow treats and yule logs are only a few of the culinary Christmas creations you can enjoy around the Resort._

_Dickens carolers stroll through the hotels and sing for the guests, and Bell Ringers entertain the crowds on Buena Vista Street._

_Adults and children alike smile and marvel as snow falls on Main Street, leaving behind the aroma of gingerbread in the air._

_The awe-inspiring "Believe...In Holiday Magic" fireworks are sure to bring a tear to your eye._

_"A Christmas Fantasy Parade," a longstanding tradition at Disneyland, is a joyous spectacle to behold.  On a chilly holiday night, be sure to bundle up next to your loved ones with some cocoa and enjoy this magical offering._

_Uniquely themed decorations can be found in New Orleans Square, Toontown, Frontierland, A Bug's Land and Cars Land._
​






















Sounds delightful, right?  Don't wait!  Join us -- and let's start planning together!



​


----------



## Sherry E

*Days/Dates/Events to Remember for the 2013-2014 Holiday Season
 at Disneyland Resort**

_*(*listings in italics or with ??? next to them indicate that the dates have neither been confirmed nor announced, and/or are subject to change)*_


​




*Disneyland Resort Park Hours/Schedule/Calendar* _(dates are always subject to change)_


​

*(September 2013)*


September 13, 2013 -- Haunted Mansion Holiday opens in Disneyland 


​

*(October 2013)*


Holiday decorations and merchandise begin to appear in Disneyland and California Adventure towards the end of Halloween Time, even before October 31st.


​

*(November 2013)*


Friday, November 8, 2013 -- Believe in Holiday Magic Fireworks begin in Disneyland 

Friday, November 8, 2013 -- Buena Vista Street Christmas Tree Lighting Begins in California Adventure

Friday, November 8th, 2013 and Saturday, November 9th, 2013 -- Christmas Parade Taping 

Friday, November 8, 2013 -- A Christmas Fantasy Parade begins in Disneyland 

Friday, November 8, 2013 -- It's a Small World Holiday soft opens on this date in Disneyland

Friday, November 8, 2013 -- Jingle Cruise soft opens in Disneyland

Friday, November 8, 2013 -- Jingle Jangle Jamboree soft opens in Disneyland

_???Friday, November 8, 2013 -- Wintertime Lighting of Sleeping Beauty's Winter Castle begins in Disneyland (soft opens?)_

Monday, November 11, 2013 -- Veterans Day  

Monday, November 11, 2013 -- Tickets for Ralph Brennan's Jazz Kitchen 2013 Gingerbread House Workshop go on sale on Facebook

Tuesday, November 12, 2013 -- Holiday Season officially begins at Disneyland Resort (characters in seasonal attire will be out for photos)

Tuesday, November 12, 2013 -- Holiday Time Tour begins 

Tuesday, November 12, 2013 -- It's a Small World Holiday officially begins

Tuesday, November 12, 2013 -- Jingle Cruise officially opens in Disneyland

Tuesday, November 12, 2013 -- Jingle Jangle Jamboree officially opens in Disneyland 

Thursday, November 14, 2013 -- Winter Village opens in Downtown Disney 

Friday, November 15, 2013 -- Disney Viva Navidad! begins in California Adventure 

_???Friday, November 15, 2013 -- Mad T Party Holiday show begins in California Adventure_

Friday, November 15, 2013 -- Wintertime Enchantment Lighting of Sleeping Beauty's Winter Castle officially begins in Disneyland

Friday, November 15, 2013 -- World of Color - Winter Dreams begins in California Adventure 

Monday, November 18th, 2013 - Friday, November 22nd, 2013 -- _The View_ tapes at Disneyland Resort

Saturday, November 23, 2013 - The famous handmade candy canes begin in Disneyland; see this page for full 2013 holiday schedule

Wednesday, November 27, 2013 -- Hanukkah begins 

Thursday, November 28, 2013 -- Thanksgiving  


_???Friday, November 29, 2013 -- Downtown Disney should begin to play holiday music._ 

_???Friday, November 29, 2013 -- All entertainment (Santa Claus, Carolers) and decorations should begin at the 3 Hotels of the Disneyland resort. _




_???Unsure of the status of the Storybook Land Canal boats and when the miniature decorations on that ride will be in place_

_???Unsure of whether or not there will be a Winter overlay in Pixie Hollow this year_



​



*(December 2013)*


Saturday, December 7 and Sunday, December 8, 2013 -- Candlelight Ceremony takes place in Disneyland (Town Square)

Saturday, December 14, 2013 -- Ralph Brennan's Jazz Kitchen Gingerbread House Workshop 

Sunday, December 15, 2013 -- Ralph Brennan's Jazz Kitchen Gingerbread House Workshop

Saturday, December 21, 2013 -- Ralph Brennan's Jazz Kitchen Gingerbread House Workshop 

Sunday, December 22, 2013 -- Ralph Brennan's Jazz Kitchen Gingerbread House Workshop - D23 event

Tuesday, December 24, 2013 -- Christmas Eve 

Wednesday, December 25, 2013 -- Christmas   

Tuesday, December 31, 2013 -- New Year's Eve 




​



*(January 2014)*


Wednesday, January 1, 2014 -- New Year's Day 

Friday, January 3 -- Monday, January 6, 2014 -- Three Kings Day celebration takes place

Sunday, January 6, 2014 -- Last day of Haunted Mansion Holiday before removal of overlay

Sunday, January 6, 2014 -- Last day of Holiday Time tour

Monday, January 6, 2014 -- Holiday Season officially ends 

_???January ___, 2014 -- Last day of It's a Small World Holiday before removal of overlay_

​


----------



## Sherry E

*General Information*​


*DIS Unplugged Holiday Podcasts*

Christmas Call-In Show (December 6, 2012) - _The Podcast team and I tackle all the commonly asked questions about the holiday season, including special menu items available on Christmas Eve and Christmas Day and much, much more!_

California Adventure Christmas (November 22, 2012) - _Nancy gives the scoop on all of the new decorations in Cars Land and on Buena Vista Street, as well as shares info she learned from the Disneyland Resort Enhancement Team!_

Holiday Preview 2012 (November 8, 2012) _Mary Jo, Tom and the gang discuss the exciting changes coming soon to the 2012 holiday season _



​


*Previous Christmas Superthreads*

Disneyland at Christmas/Holiday Season Photo & Information Superthread #2, 2010-2012 (started by Sherry E)

Disney at Christmas (Unofficial Superthread, Part 1 - started by stitchsclan)







​



*Holidays at Disneyland Resort -
Frequently Asked Questions*​

*Q: When does the holiday season begin and end at the Disneyland Resort?*​*A:  Typically, the season will "officially" begin within a day or two after Veterans Day - so around early/mid-November.  The season sometimes begins on Fridays and sometimes on Mondays.  Many things in the parks (such as It's a Small World Holiday) will open a few days before the official season start date, but not everything.  The 3 hotels will not be decorated until right around Thanksgiving.  

The season will generally end on the first Sunday after New Year's Day.  If New Year's Day falls on a Sunday, the last day of the season will likely be one week from that day.  Decorations and overlays begin to come down even before the season ends.  Of course, there can be adjustments and alterations in the schedule depending on which dates fall on which days of the week.

This year, the holiday season will begin on Tuesday, November 12, 2013, and extend through Monday, January 6, 2014.*​
*Q: What are the usual park hours during the holiday season?*​*A: Here are the park hours and dates for 2013 (schedules will be updated and filled in as Disneyland Resort releases its calendar information):

November 2013 - Disneyland Park Hours/Parades and Show Times

December 2013 - Disneyland Park Hours/Parades and Show Times (list is not yet complete)


These were the park hours and Entertainment Schedules for November and December of 2011 and 2012: 

November 2012 - Disneyland Park Hours/Parades and Show Times

November 2011 - Disneyland Park Hours/Parades and Show Times

December 2012 - Disneyland Park Hours/Parades and Show Times

December 2011 - Disneyland Park Hours/Parades and Show Times
*​
*Q: Is there a Christmas party held at Disneyland resort?*​*A:  Thus far, there are no Christmas parties (such as the equivalent of Mickey's Very Merry Christmas Party at Walt Disney World) held at DLR, although there are rumors swirling about the possibility of a party based on the popularity of the yearly Halloween parties.  This party - if it comes to fruition - could happen as early as this year's (2013's) holiday season but there have been no confirmed reports or announcements as of yet.  Most likely we will not see an official party take place until at least the holiday season of 2014.*​
*Q: When does the Candlelight Ceremony (Processional) take place?*​*A: Traditionally, the Candlelight Processional had taken place in Town Square on the first Saturday and Sunday in December.  However, last year - 2012 - it took place over 20 nights in December, from December 1st - 20th.  There have been rumors that the CP may move into California Adventure in the future, or to another location in Disneyland.  If this happens, the dates may change in some way, i.e., more dates added, different start dates, etc.  No announcements have been made about the future of the Candlelight Ceremony, but it appears as though the dates for 2013 will be Saturday, December 7th and Sunday, December 8th, pending any surprise announcements.*​
*Q: When is the least crowded time to visit Disneyland resort during the holiday season?*​*A:  Ahhh...the age-old question.  The holiday season at DLR is extremely popular and is a busy time overall, from its start in November to its end in early January.  It is, like summer, considered peak season.  Attendance is up, hours are extended for some of the time and entertainment is in full swing.  The last few holiday seasons have broken records for attendance, with 2009 being the busiest holiday season at DLR in 10 years; 2010 surpassing 2009; 2011 surpassing 2010; and so on.  

The common belief is that November is less crowded than December.  However, opening weekend of the season is always quite crowded, and many people have reported that the time frame/week immediately leading up to Thanksgiving weekend is extremely busy.  The parks apparently clear out substantially right after Thanksgiving weekend is over, when weary visitors head back to school and work.

The completion of the billion dollar makeover of California Adventure has served to attract many more guests into that park as well.

The earlier portion of December is less crowded than the second half of that month.  But, the Candlelight Ceremony is commonly believed to draw large crowds, and many folks choose to avoid those days/nights.  

After Thanksgiving weekend, the crowds lighten up considerably until approximately mid-December.  From mid-December on through the remainder of the season, the crowds steadily and rapidly increase, usually reaching a fever pitch in the week between Christmas and New Year's Day.  Both Disneyland and California Adventure reached capacity between those holidays in 2010 and in 2011 (although DL itself has been known to reach capacity even before Christmas here and there), and on a couple of occasions DL actually had to stop selling tickets and stop letting people in the gates early in the day (before noon).

So, based on reports from DIS'ers, facts, figures and patterns, it would seem that, thus far, the least crowded periods of the holiday season at DLR would be immediately after Thanksgiving weekend, into the first 2 weeks of December.  

Even though the season will not have officially begun at this point, late October/early November visitors will see that decorations are going up, a little at a time each day.*​ 
*Q: What is the weather like during the holiday season at DLR?*​*A: First of all, see HydroGuy's informative thread about DLR weather:

Detailed Weather Data for DLR

November and December weather in Southern California can be varied and even unpredictable. Many of us who are longtime SoCal residents have witnessed very warm Autumns and Winters, where sometimes the temperatures can reach into the 90's.  There have also been periods of torrential rain.  Sometimes it may be 50 degrees at DLR in the daytime and in the 30's at night.  Other times it's in the 70's in the daytime and in the 50's at night.  I've personally been to DLR in both November and December when it's been very warm.  And I've been to DLR in both of those months when its been very cold (30 degrees at night) and/or raining heavily.

Chances are it will be fairly warm in November - meaning in the upper 70's at least, if not the low 80's, and cool in the evenings.  December will most likely offer temperatures in the 60's or 70's in the daytime and in the 50's at night....but as stated above, it can be a very unpredictable month and it could get very cold or warm out of the blue!  A wise tip from many of our seasoned holiday travellers is to dress in layers, so it will be easy to get comfortable during any unexpected shifts in temperature.*​


​



*Holiday Blogs and Press Releases*​
*(2013)*​
Disneyland Resort 2013 Holiday Information/Overview Page

Disneyland Resort  2013 Holidays Press Kit - from Disneyland News



ABC's _The View_ to Broadcast from the Disneyland Resort November 18-22 - Disney Parks Blog; posted on October 14th, 2013 by Erin Glover, Social Media Director, Disneyland Resort

Disney Parks Will Be Getting Frozen This November - Disney Parks Blog; posted on October 7th, 2013 by Shawn Slater, Communications Manager, Walt Disney Parks and Resorts Creative Entertainment

Holidays at the Disneyland Resort Returns November 12 Through January 6 - Disney Parks Blog; posted on August 6th, 2013 by Erin Glover, Manager, Social Media and Print, Disneyland Resort



*(2012)*​
Merry Christmas from the Disneyland Resort - Disney Parks Blog; posted on December 25th, 2012 by Erin Glover, Manager, Social Media and Print

Molly the Messenger Delivers Letters to (And From) Santa on Buena Vista Street in Disney California Adventure Park - Disney Parks Blog; posted on December 21st, 2012 by Erin Glover, Manager, Social Media and Print

Holiday Magic Found Throughout the Disneyland Resort - Disney Parks Blog; posted on December 19th, 2012 by Erin Glover, Manager, Social Media and Print

Cars Land-Inspired Holiday Decor You Can Make at Home - Disney Parks Blog; posted on December 18th, 2012 by Erin Glover, Manager, Social Media and Print

Nighttime Holiday Magic at the Disneyland Resort - Disney Parks Blog; posted on December 18th, 2012 by Valarie Sukovaty, Disneyland Public Relations

Holidays at Disneyland Resort: The Magic Looks and Feels Different - Disney Parks Blog; posted on December 14th, 2012 by Michele Himmelberg, Public Relations Director, Disneyland Resort

Cars Land Gets Gussied Up for the Holidays at Disney California Adventure Park - Disney Parks Blog; posted on December 7th, 2012 by Erin Glover, Manager, Social Media and Print

The Halls are Decked for the Holidays on Buena Vista Street at Disney California Adventure Park - Disney Parks Blog; posted on December 4th, 2012 by Erin Glover, Manager, Social Media and Print


The Happiest Place on Earth Just Got Merrier: Disney California Adventure Park Celebrates First Holiday Season Since its Grand Reopening - Disney Parks Blog; posted on December 3rd, 2012 by Erin Glover, Manager, Social Media and Print

Get Revved Up for the Holidays in Cars Land at Disney California Adventure Park - Disney Parks Blog; posted on November 30th, 2012 by Erin Glover, Manager, Social Media and Print

Three New Gingerbread Creations Debut at Disney California Adventure Park - Disney Parks Blog; posted on November 26th, 2012 by Pam Brandon, Disney Parks Food Writer

Military Family Flips the Switch on More Than 300,000 Holiday Lights at Disneyland Resort - Disney Parks Blog; posted on November 13th, 2012 by Kevin Rafferty, Jr., Communications Specialist, Disneyland Resort


Creating Holiday Traditions on Buena Vista Street at Disney California Adventure Park - Disney Parks Blog; posted on November 1st, 2012 by Shawn Slater, Communications Manager, Walt Disney Parks and Resorts Creative Entertainment

Holidays Come to Cars Land! Seasonal Cheer Spreads Throughout Disneyland Resort as The Happiest Place on Earth Gets Merrier Starting Nov. 12 - Disneyland News, October 23rd, 2012

Holiday Cheer Spreads Throughout the Disneyland Resort - Disneyland News, October 23, 2012

Holidays at the Disneyland Resort Coming November 12 Through January 6 - Disney Parks Blog; posted on October 2nd, 2012 by Erin Glover, Manager, Social Media and Print 



*(2011)*​
New Year's Eve Adventures Await at Disney California Adventure Park - Disney Parks Blog; posted on December 30th, 2011 by Erin Glover, Manager, Social Media and Print

Test Your Disneyland Resort Holiday Knowledge - Disney Parks Blog; posted on December 22nd, 2011 by Erin Glover, Manager, Social Media and Print

Toy Soldier Holiday Jam at Disneyland Park - Disney Parks Blog; posted on December 22nd, 2011 by Valerie Sukovaty, Disneyland Public Relations

Disney Characters Get Dressed Up for Holiday Fun at Disney Parks - Disney Parks Blog; posted on December 16th, 2011 by Shawn Slater, Communications Manager, Walt Disney Parks and Resorts Creative Entertainment

Merry Holiday Hunt at the Disneyland Resort: How Many of These Festive Places Will You Find? - Disney Parks Blog; posted on December 14th, 2011 by Michele Himmelberg, Public Relations Director, Disneyland Resort

Phineas and Ferb's Rockin Rollin Dance Party: Holiday Edition, at Disney California Adventure Park - Disney Parks Blog; posted on December 9th, 2011 by Erin Glover, Manager, Social Media and Print

Take A Look At How We Put Up Our Christmas Tree at Disneyland Park - Disney Parks Blog; posted on December  2nd, 2011 by Valarie Sukovaty, Disneyland Public Relations

Have You Seen Toy Soldiers Drumming Up Cheer at Disneyland Park? - Disney Parks Blog; posted on November 30th, 2011 by Erin Glover, Manager, Social Media and Print

Over-the-Top, Dream-Come-True Holiday Experience at the Disneyland Resort - Disney Parks Blog; posted on November 21st, 2011 by Erin Glover, Manager, Social Media and Print

Things You Might Not Know About Holidays at the Disneyland Resort - Disney Parks Blog; posted on November 18th, 2011 by Erin Glover, Manager, Social Media and Print

Military Family Officially Kicks Off Holidays at the Disneyland Resort in Lighting Ceremony Presented by SYLVANIA - Disney Parks Blog; posted on November 15, 2011 by Betsy Sanchez, Manager of Media Relations, Disneyland Resort

Holidays at the Disneyland Resort Begins Today! - Disney Parks Blog; posted on November 14th, 2011 by Erin Glover, Manager, Social Media and Print

Deck the Halls - and the Disneyland Resort - with Lots of Holly! - Disney Parks Blog; posted on November 10th, 2011 by Valarie Sukovaty, Disneyland Public Relations

Sneak Peek: Holidays at the Disneyland Resort Begins November 14 - Disney Parks Blog; posted on November 2nd, 2011 by Erin Glover, Manager, Social Media and Print



*(2010)*​
A Look at New Year's Eve Celebrations at Disneyland Resort Over the Years - Disney Parks Blog; posted on December 28th, 2010 by Valarie Sukovaty, Disneyland Public Relations

Happy Holidays from the Dapper Dans - Disney Parks Blog; posted on December 24th, 2010 by Heather Hust Rivera, Senior Manager, Corporate Communications, The Walt Disney Company

New Year's Eve 2010 at Disneyland Resort - Disney Parks Blog; posted on December 21st, 2010 by Heather Hust Rivera, Senior Manager, Corporate Communications, The Walt Disney Company

Guest Spotlight: Celebrating 45 Consecutive Christmas Eves at Disneyland Resort - Disney Parks Blog; posted on December 20th, 2010 by Heather Hust Rivera, Senior Manager, Corporate Communications, The Walt Disney Company

Favorite Holiday Traditions at Disneyland Resort - Disney Parks Blog; posted on December 17th, 2010 by Michelle Harker, Merchandise Marketing & Communications Project Manager, Disneyland Resort

It's All About the Holidays at the Disneyland Resort - Disney Parks Blog; posted on November 23rd, 2010 by Valarie Sukovaty, Disneyland Public Relations



*(2009)*​
Disney Characters Decorate Disneyland Park Through the Years - Disney Parks Blog; posted on December 22nd, 2009 by Heather Hust Rivera, Senior Manager, Corporate Communications, The Walt Disney Company

Main Street, U.S.A. Holiday Fun Facts - Disney Parks Blog; posted on December 2nd, 2009 by Heather Hust Rivera, Senior Manager, Corporate Communications, The Walt Disney Company




*(DIS Unplugged)*

Disney California Adventure Dresses Up in New Holiday Decor! - DIS Unplugged; posted on November 14, 2012 by Nancy Johnson, Contributor/Correspondent

Disneyland Gems: Holidays at Disneyland! - DIS Unplugged; posted on November 21, 2010, by Nancy Johnson, Contributor/Correspondent


​








*Check-In/Meet Threads for 2013*

November 2013/Is there a November Check-In Thread? (started by Autty40 and wildflower329 -- merged threads)

December 2013 Check in Thread Post your travel dates and hotel here (funatdisney)



​


----------



## Sherry E

*Seasonal Entertainment/Activities/Highlights/Events*













































​



*A Christmas Fantasy Parade*

"First Look: Mario Lopez, Backstreet Boys and More at Disneyland Park for Shooting of the 2012 Disney Parks Christmas Day Parade on ABC" - Disney Parks Blog; posted on November 5th, 2012 by Erin Glover, Manager, Social Media and Print

"A Christmas Fantasy Parade at Disneyland Park" - Disney Parks Blog; posted on December 30th, 2011 by Erin Glover, Manager, Social Media and Print

"A Unique Point of View: Santa at Disneyland Park" - Disney Parks Blog; posted on December 23rd, 2011 by Shannon Swanson, Senior Publicist, Disneyland Resort

"What's Your Favorite Part of A Christmas Fantasy Parade?" - Disney Parks Blog; posted on December 1st, 2010 by Heather Hust Rivera, Senior Manager, Corporate Communications, The Walt Disney Company



(DIS Unplugged)

"The Annual Taping of the Disneyland Christmas Day Parade" - DIS Unplugged; posted by Nancy Johnson, Contributor/Correspondent, November 18, 2009

​


*Believe...In Holiday Magic Fireworks*

"Are You Ready to Glow with the SNOW at Disneyland Park?"  - Disney Parks Blog; posted on November 9th, 2012 by Shawn Slater, Communications Manager, Walt Disney Parks and Resorts Creative Entertainment


​


*Candlelight Ceremony (Processional) Information*

Disneyland Events (there will be a new Candlelight page on this site each year, with dates and other background information -- the Candlelight page may not be active for the first few months of the year) 

"Memories and Reflections from 2012 Disneyland Candlelight Ceremony Narrators" - Disney Parks Blog; posted on December 25, 2012 by Donna Fisk, Broadcast Publicist, Disneyland Resort

"2012 Candlelight Ceremony Merchandise at Disneyland Park" - Disney Parks Blog; posted on November 21st, 2012 by Michelle Harker, Merchandise Marketing & Communications Project Manager, Disneyland Resort

"2012 Disneyland Candlelight Ceremony Viewing Opportunities" - Disney Parks Blog; posted on November 5th, 2012 by Erin Glover, Manager, Social Media and Print

"2012 Disneyland Candlelight Ceremony Narrators Announced" - Disney Parks Blog; posted on October 26th, 2012 by Erin Glover, Manager, Social Media and Print

"An Early Holiday Gift for Disneyland Guests: Twenty Nights of Disneyland Candlelight Ceremony Performances Scheduled for 2012" - Disney Parks Blog; posted on August 15th, 2012 by Erin Glover, Manager, Social Media and Print

"Candlelight in Motion at Disneyland Park" - Disney Parks Blog; posted on December 23rd, 2011 by Paul Hiffmeyer, Chief Photographer for Public Relations, Disneyland Resort




*Other Candlelight Information*

_Sherry E's review/recap of December 2012 Candlelight Ceremony_


(Older Candlelight Processional Info/Threads)

What IS the Candlelight Processional? (2010 - by mrsxsparrow)

Candlelight Ceremony & Procession (from MousePlanet)


​


*Disney ¡Viva Navidad!  (Coming to California Adventure in November 2013!!)*

"Kick Off the Holiday Season with Limited Time Magic at Disney ¡Viva Navidad! at Disney California Adventure Park" - Disney Parks Blog; posted on November 8th, 2013 by Erin Glover, Social Media Director, Disneyland Resort

"Disney ¡Viva Navidad! Adds a Festive Latino Celebration to Holiday Season at the Disneyland Resort, Nov. 15-Jan. 6" -- Disneyland News; posted on October 10, 2013

"Disney ¡Viva Navidad! Brings a Festive Celebration to Disney California Adventure Park" -- Disney Parks Blog; posted on October 10th, 2013 by Shawn Slater, Communications Manager, Walt Disney Parks and Resorts Creative Entertainment



​


*Haunted Mansion Holiday*


*(2013)*

"Today in Disney History: Walt Disney Pictures Releases Tim Burton's The Nightmare Before Christmas"  Disney Parks Blog; posted on October 29th, 2013 by Erin Glover, Social Media Director, Disneyland Resort

"It's Freaky Friday - Time to Open Another Door on the Gingerbread House Inside Haunted Mansion Holiday at Disneyland Park" -- Disney Parks Blog; posted on October 11th, 2013 by Pam Brandon, Disney Parks Food Writer

Limited Time Magic Celebrates 13 Seasons of Haunted Mansion Holiday at Disneyland Park -- Disney Parks Blog; posted on October 4th, 2013 by Erin Glover, Social Media Director, Disneyland Resort

"The Haunted Mansion Holiday Transformation" - Disney Insider; posted on October 1, 2013

"Disneyland Resort Fun Facts: Haunted Mansion Holiday" - Disneyland News; posted on September 25, 2013

"Creating the Magic of Haunted Mansion Holiday at Disneyland Park" - Disney Parks Blog; posted on September 19th, 2013 by Shannon Swanson, Senior Publicist, Disneyland Resort

"Celebrating 13 Frightfully Fun Seasons of Haunted Mansion Holiday at Disneyland Park" - Disney Parks Blog; posted on September 13th, 2013 by Shawn Slater, Communications Manager, Walt Disney Parks and Resorts Creative Entertainment

"13 Years of Delightful Frights" - Disney Rewards/Visa/Debit, (August) Fall 2013 Newsletter 



*(2012)*

"Behind the Scenes: Haunted Mansion Holiday Gingerbread House at Disneyland Park" - Disney Parks Blog; posted on October 23rd, 2012 by Erin Glover, Manager, Social Media and Print

"From Haunted Mansion to Haunted Mansion Holiday at Disneyland Park" - Disney Parks Blog; posted on September 18th, 2012 by Erin Glover, Manager, Social Media and Print

"Magical Makeover for the Haunted Mansion at Disneyland Park" - Disney Parks Blog; posted on September 14th, 2012 by Shannon Swanson, Senior Publicist, Disneyland Resort

"SNEAK PEEK: Jack's Gingerbread House Arrives at the Haunted Mansion in Disneyland Park" - Disney Parks Blog; posted on August 20th, 2012 by Pam Brandon, Disney Parks Food Writer



*(2011)*

"Celebrating 10 Years of Haunted Mansion Holidays at Disneyland Park" - Disney Parks Blog; posted on October 12th, 2011 by Erin Glover, Manager, Social Media and Print

"Things You Might Not Know About Haunted Mansion Holiday at Disneyland Park" - Disney Parks Blog; posted on September 13th, 2011 by Erin Glover, Manager, Social Media and Print



*(2010)*

"Haunted Mansion Holiday Panorama" - Disney Parks Blog; posted on October 26th, 2010 by George Savvas, Public Relations Director, Disneyland Resort




(From DIS Unplugged)

"The Sights of Haunted Mansion Holiday at Disneyland" (October 29th, 2011, by Nancy Johnson, DIS Unplugged Contributor/Correspondent)

"Karlos Siqueiros - The Gingerbread Man" (October 12th, 2010, by Tom Bell, DIS Unplugged Contributor/Correspondent)



​


*Holiday Tour Information/Reviews/Threads*

*(2013)*

Review of the Holiday Time at Disneyland Tour (by the_princess, from December 2013)

Holiday Tour 2013 Info page on Disneyland Resort website


*(2012)*

"Disneyland Resort Guided Tours: Holiday Time at Disneyland Park Tour" - Disney Parks Blog; posted on October 15, 2012 by Erin Glover, Manager, Social Media and Print


*(2011)*

2011 Tour Review (by tksbaskets)

2011 Tour Review (by areweindisneyyet)

2011 Tour Review (by DizNee Luver - Tour recap/photos start in Post #479)

2011 Holiday Tour.  Who Has Booked and when? (started by areweindisneyyet)


*(2010)*

2010 Holiday Tour booked! Added: compilation of who's going when. (started by Ariel224)


*(2009)*

2009 Tour Review (by tksbaskets)

Holiday Tour Info (from 2009 - started by hyena29)




:​


*It's a Small World Holiday*

*(2013)*

"New Surprises in Store for it's a small world Holiday at Disneyland Park" - Disney Parks Blog; posted on October 29th, 2013 by Shawn Slater, Communications Manager, Walt Disney Parks and Resorts Creative Entertainment


*(2012)*

"Disney Parks After Dark: It's a small world Holiday at Disneyland Resort" - Disney Parks Blog; posted on December 20th, 2012 by Paul Hiffmeyer, Chief Photographer for Public Relations, Disneyland Resort


*(2011)*

"It's a small world Holiday Transformation at Disneyland Park" - Disney Parks Blog; posted on December 7th, 2011 by Shannon Swanson, Senior Publicist, Disneyland Resort

"Sneak Peek: Holiday Surprises Coming to The Magic, The Memories and You! at Magic Kingdom Park and Disneyland Park" - Disney Parks Blog; posted on November 7th, 2011 by Shawn Slater, Communications Manager, Walt Disney Parks and Resorts Creative Entertainment


*(2009)*

"Disney Parks Unveils Small World Holiday Spot" - Disney Parks Blog; posted on November 6th, 2009 by Thomas Smith, Social Media Director, Disney Parks


(DIS Unplugged)

"Disneyland Holiday Design:  The Wreaths of Small World Holiday" - DIS Unplugged; by Nancy Johnson, December 1, 2011



​


*Jingle Cruise (Jungle Cruise holiday overlay coming in early November 2013!)*

(REGARDING THE MAGIC KINGDOM AT WALT DISNEY WORLD) "Imagineers Share the First Photos of Jingle Cruise at Magic Kingdom Park" - Disney Parks Blog; posted on November 8th, 2013 by Jennifer Fickley-Baker, Social Media Manager

"First Look: Jingle Cruise Props & Opening Dates at Disneyland Park and Magic Kingdom Park" - Disney Parks Blog; posted on November 6th, 2013 by Jennifer Fickley-Baker, Social Media Manager

"Jungle Cruise Goes Jingle Cruise for the Holidays at Disneyland Park & Magic Kingdom Park" - Disney Parks Blog; posted on October 23rd, 2013 by Jennifer Fickley-Baker, Social Media Manager



​


*Jingle Jangle Jamboree (formerly Santa's Reindeer Round-Up)*

"Y'All Come on Down to the Jingle Jangle Jamboree at Disneyland Park" - Disney Parks Blog; posted on December 12th, 2012 by Erin Glover, Manager, Social Media and Print

"Santa's on His Way to the Jingle Jangle Jamboree at Disneyland Park" - Disney Parks Blog; posted on November 6th, 2012 by Shawn Slater, Communications Manager, Walt Disney Parks and Resorts Creative Entertainment

"Santa's 8 Famous Reindeer are at Disneyland Resort!" - Disney Parks Blog; 
posted on December 3rd, 2010 by Valarie Sukovaty, Disneyland Public Relations


(DIS Unplugged)

"Reindeer in Training at Disneyland's Big Thunder Ranch" (December 25, 2010, by Nancy Johnson, DIS Unplugged Contributor/Correspondent)

"Rustic Holiday Décor Ideas from Disneyland's Big Thunder Ranch" (December 21, 2010, by Nancy Johnson, DIS Unplugged Contributor/Correspondent)



​

*Mad T Party*

"Mad T Party Gets Merrier at Disney California Adventure Park" - Disney Parks Blog; posted on November 8th, 2012 by Robin Trowbridge, Entertainment Show Director, Disneyland Resort



​


*Sleeping Beauty's Winter Castle*

"Sleeping Beauty's Winter Castle" - Disney Parks Blog; posted on December 29th, 2010 by Paul Hiffmeyer, Chief Photographer for Public Relations, Disneyland Resort

"Time-Lapse Video: Sleeping Beautys Winter Castle at Disneyland Park" - Disney Parks Blog; posted on December 2nd, 2010 by Heather Hust Rivera, Senior Manager, Corporate Communications, The Walt Disney Company

"Sleeping Beauty's Winter Castle" - Disneyland News; October 24, 2010



​


*Three Kings Day*

"Three Kings Day Celebration Returns to Disneyland Park" - Disney Parks Blog; posted on December 19th, 2012 by Erin Glover, Manager, Social Media and Print

"Celebrate Three Kings Day at Disneyland Park with Special Menu Items" - Disney Parks Blog; posted on January 3rd, 2012 by Erin Glover, Manager, Social Media and Print

"Disneyland Park Celebrates Three Kings Day" - Disney Parks Blog; posted on December 20th, 2011 by Erin Glover, Manager, Social Media and Print



(From DIS Unplugged)

"Limited Time Magic: Three Kings Day at Disneyland" - DIS Unplugged; by Tom Bell, Contributor/Correspondent, January 4, 2013 




​



*World of Color - Winter Dreams (Coming to California Adventure in November 2013!!)*

"First Look: World of Color - Winter Dreams at Disney California Adventure Park" - Disney Parks Blog; posted on November 8th, 2013 by Steven Davison, Imagineer, Walt Disney Imagineering Creative Entertainment

(CLOSED) "Sign Up Now to Attend World of Color - Winter Dreams Premiere with the Disney Parks Blog" - Disney Parks Blog; posted on November 6th, 2013 by Erin Glover, Social Media Director, Disneyland Resort

"PIXAR Brings Toy Story Nutcracker to Life for World of Color - Winter Dreams at Disney California Adventure Park" - Disney Parks Blog; posted on October 21st, 2013 by Steven Davison, Imagineer, Walt Disney Imagineering Creative Entertainment

"Disneyland Resort Debuts World of Color - Winter Dreams, a Merry New Spectacular for 2013 Holiday Season"  Disneyland News; posted on October 18, 2013

"Lend Your Voice to World of Color - Winter Dreams at Disney California Adventure Park" - Disney Parks Blog; posted on September 24th, 2013 by Erin Glover, Social Media Director, Disneyland Resort

"Behind the Scenes: New Custom Animation for World of Color - Winter Dreams at Disney California Adventure Park" - Disney Parks Blog; posted on September 11, 2013 by Steven Davison, Imagineer, Walt Disney Imagineering Creative Entertainment

"Disneyland Annual Passholders: Your Seasons Greetings Card Could Be Part of World of Color - Winter Dreams at Disney California Adventure Park" - Disney Parks Blog; posted on August 30, 2013 by Erin Glover, Social Media and Print, Disneyland Resort

"Special World of Color Announcement from Imagineer Steve Davison at Disney California Adventure Park" - Disney Parks Blog; posted on July 25th, 2013 by Erin Glover, Manager, Social Media and Print, Disneyland Resort


From Other Sources:

Speculation: "Eric Whitacre to Produce Virtual Choir for Disney's 'World of Color'" - August 22, 2013, Stitch Kingdom

​


----------



## Sherry E

*Holiday Food/Dining/Treats/Candy Cane Information*











































*General Seasonal Food/Treats/Dining Information*


*(2013)*​
"Hit the Road for our Rocky Road Gourmet Apple this November at the Disneyland Resort" - Disney Parks Blog; posted on October 22nd, 2013 by Michelle Harker, Manager, Merchandise Marketing & Communications, Disneyland Resort

"Pumpkin Beignets Are Back in New Orleans Square at Disneyland Park" - Disney Parks Blog; posted on October 21st, 2013 by Pam Brandon, Disney Parks Food Writer



*(2012)*​
"A Little Something to Sweeten Your Holidays at the Disneyland Resort" - Disney Parks Blog; posted on December 11th, 2012 by Pam Brandon, Disney Parks Food Writer

"Make Your Own S'mores Bake at Home with this Disneyland Park Recipe" - Disney Parks Blog; posted on December 10th, 2012 by Pam Brandon, Disney Parks Food Writer

"Tamales: A Holiday Tradition at the Disneyland Resort" - Disney Parks Blog; posted on December 3rd, 2012 by Pam Brandon, Disney Parks Food Writer

"Celebrate Three Kings Day at Disneyland Park with Special Menu Items" - Disney Parks Blog; posted on January 3rd, 2012 by Erin Glover, Manager, Social Media and Print



*(2011)*​
"Make Your Own Wild Holiday Cocktails with Recipes from Trader Sam's at the Disneyland Hotel" - Disney Parks Blog; posted on December 13th, 2011 by Pam Brandon, Disney Parks Food Writer

"If You Love the Pumpkin Beignets at Disneyland Park, How About Gingerbread?" - Disney Parks Blog; posted on December 5th, 2011 by Pam Brandon, Disney Parks Food Writer

"A Bounty of Holiday-Themed Sweets at Disneyland Resort" - Disney Parks Blog; posted on November 22nd, 2011 by Pam Brandon, Disney Parks Food Writer

"Bake Me A Cake - Tangaroa Terrace Sweet Potato Cake at the Disneyland Resort" - Disney Parks Blog; posted on November 17th, 2011 by Pam Brandon, Disney Parks Food Writer

"Holiday Treats at the Disneyland Resort" - Disney Parks Blog; posted on November 9th, 2011 by Erin Glover, Manager, Social Media and Print

"Holiday Tamales From the Disneyland Resort" - Disneyland News; posted on November 1st, 2011

"Fancy Pumpkin Beignets From Club 33 at Disneyland Park" - Disney Parks Blog; posted on September 15, 2011 by  Pam Brandon, Disney Parks Food Writer



*(2010)*​

DIS Unplugged

"Fabulous Treats for Your Disneyland Holiday" (December 16th, 2010, by Nancy Johnson, DIS Unplugged Contributor/Correspondent)

"Nothing Says Holiday Like a Disneyland Tamale!" (December 14th, 2010, by Nancy Johnson, DIS Unplugged Contributor/Correspondent)



​


*General Dining/Food Info from other unofficial sources*

"Dining in Disneyland: Pumpkin Beignets vs. Pumpkin Fritters" - Disney Food Blog;  posted on Oct 17th, 2013 by Heather Sievers

"Dining in Disneyland: The Holiday Specialty Caramel Apple (A.K.A. the Peppermint Beast)" - Disney Food Blog; Dec 14th, 2012, by Heather Sievers

"Dining in Disneyland: Holiday Treats in Disneyland and DCA" - Disney Food Blog; December 8th, 2012, by Heather Sievers

2012 Disneyland Holiday Season Dining and Events - Disney Food Blog 2012

"Dining in Disneyland: New Holiday Desserts at Disney California Adventure!" - Disney Food Blog; November 22nd, 2011, by Heather Sievers

"Dining in Disneyland: Holiday Treats" - Disney Food Blog; November 17th, 2010, by AJ. Wolfe


​



*Candy Cane Info*

Disneyland Resort Candy Kitchen (for specific information on seasonal treats, updated every few months) phone number:  1-714-781-0112


"Dining in Disneyland: 2013 Disneyland Candy Cane Dates!!" - Disney Food Blog; November 8th, 2013, by Heather Sievers

"2012 Disneyland Candy Cane Dates" - Disney Food Blog; November 23rd, 2012, by Heather Sievers

Candy Canes 2012 (thread started by Carolwoodpr) 

amamax2's Excellent Tips for Scoring a Candy Cane!

"Dining in Disneyland: The Race for Hand Made Candy Canes" - Disney Food Blog; December 16th, 2010, by AJ Wolfe

"Dates for 2010 Disneyland Candy Canes" - Disney Food Blog; November 23rd, 2010, by AJ Wolfe

It's Candy Cane time at Disneyland  dates and details (from 2010 - MousePlanet/MousePad)

"Candy Canes Help Guy Fieri Celebrate Disneyland Holidays" (December 2, 2009, by Nancy Johnson, DIS Unplugged Contributor/Correspondent)

Handmade Candy Canes (from 2009 - started by Psymonds)



​


*Christmas Eve and Christmas Day Dining Information*

Christmas Call-In Show (December 6, 2012) - _The DIS Unplugged/Podcast team and I tackle all the commonly asked questions about the holiday season, including special menu items available on Christmas Eve and Christmas Day and much, much more!_

Partial list of 2012 Christmas Meals/Menus from Disneyland Dining - posted on October 25, 2012, by JediMasterNerd



​


*Thanksgiving Day Dining Information*


*(2013)*

*"Have a Tasty Thanksgiving, Disneyland Style" - Disney Parks Blog; posted on November 14th, 2013 by Pam Brandon, Disney Parks Food Writer*


_(Non-Disney Thanksgiving Dining)_

*Information on Knott's Berry Farm's Thanksgiving Meals*


_(From DISboards)_

*Thanksgiving at DLR - reservations open (thread started by edna mode on DISboards' Disneyland forum)*


*(2012)*

*"Thanksgiving Galore at the Disneyland Resort" - Disney Parks Blog; posted on September 26th, 2012 by Pam Brandon, Disney Parks Food Writer*


*(2011)*

*"Turkey Day Reservations Open at Disneyland Resort" - Disney Parks Blog; posted on October 5th, 2011 by Pam Brandon, Disney Parks Food Writer*


*(2010)*

_(From Disney Food Blog - an unofficial news source)_

*"Dining in Disneyland: Disneyland Hotel Thanksgiving Feast" - Disney Food Blog; posted on Nov 29th, 2010 by AJ. Wolfe*


*(2009)*

*"A Disney Family Thanksgiving Feast" - Disney Parks Blog; posted on October 26th, 2009 by Heather Hust Rivera, Senior Manager, Corporate Communications, The Walt Disney Company*


​


----------



## Sherry E

*Holiday Shopping/Merchandise*








































*(2013)*​
Comfy, Cozy and Fashionable Winter Sweaters at Disney Parks - Disney Parks Blog; posted on October 23rd, 2013 by Michelle Harker, Manager, Merchandise Marketing & Communications, Disneyland Resort




*(2012)*​
Make Festive Mickey Mouse Nutcrackers Part of Your Holiday Traditions at Disney Parks - Disney Parks Blog; posted on December 19th, 2012 by Steven Miller, Merchandise Communications Manager

Last-Minute Holiday Shopping Tips at the Disneyland Resort - Disney Parks Blog; posted on December 17th, 2012 by Michelle Harker, Merchandise Marketing & Communications Project Manager, Disneyland Resort

Merchandise at Disney California Adventure Park is Definitely One For the Road - Disney Parks Blog; posted on November 20th, 2012 by Michelle Harker, Merchandise Marketing & Communications Project Manager, Disneyland Resort

Discover the Perfect Holiday Treasures at the Disneyland Resort - Disney Parks Blog; posted on November 7th, 2012 by Michelle Harker, Merchandise Marketing & Communications Project Manager, Disneyland Resort

Special Offers on D-Tech and Ear Hat Ornaments For The Holidays at Disney Parks - Disney Parks Blog; posted on October 22nd, 2012 by Steven Miller, Merchandise Communications Manager




*(2011)*​
Hanukkah-Inspired Gifts from Disney Parks - Disney Parks Blog; posted on December 15th, 2011 by Erin Catalano, Merchandise Communication Specialist, Walt Disney World Resort

Decorating Disney Style for the Holidays - Disney Parks Blog; posted on November 30th, 2011 by Steven Miller, Merchandise Communications Manager

Holiday Shopping at the Disneyland Resort - Disney Parks Blog; posted on November 29th, 2011 by Erin Glover, Manager, Social Media and Print


Holiday Shopping Scoop at Disneyland Park - Disney Parks Blog; posted on November 25th, 2011 by Michelle Harker, Merchandise Marketing & Communications Project Manager, Disneyland Resort

Download the Disney Theme Park Merchandise Holiday Guide - Disney Parks Blog; posted on November 25th, 2011 by Steven Miller, Merchandise Communications Manager

Dazzling Holiday Dolls at Disneyland Park - Disney Parks Blog; posted on November 10th, 2011 by Michelle Harker, Merchandise Marketing & Communications Project Manager, Disneyland Resort



*(DIS Unplugged)*

Holiday Shopping at the Disneyland Resort - DIS Unplugged; posted on December 14, 2011 by Mary Jo, Contributor/Correspondent









*Santa Claus - Where to Meet Him Around Disneyland Resort!*​
(Thumbnails coming soon - in the meantime, see this post from the previous Disneyland at Christmas/Holiday Season Superthread and this post from the current Disneyland at Christmas/Holiday Season Superthread for details about and photos of Santa's 5 photo spots around Disneyland Resort.)  

​


----------



## Sherry E

*Downtown Disney/The Hotels of the Disneyland Resort*





















*The Hotels of the Disneyland Resort*

The three hotels of the Disneyland Resort - The Disneyland Hotel, the Paradise Pier Hotel and the Grand Californian Hotel - get into the spirit of the holiday season too, complete with themed decorations, photo opportunities with Santa Claus and strolling carolers who entertain and delight guests.  All of the hotels are within a short walking distance from the parks, so it is very easy to take a break from the hustle and bustle of Disneyland or California Adventure and enjoy the hotels' Yuletide atmosphere.

However, if you do plan to enjoy any of the Disneyland Resort hotels' holiday offerings, be aware that the hotels are not decorated by the official season start date.  Typically, the hotels will receive their Christmas overlays by Thanksgiving weekend, with the Grand Californian being the first hotel to get its tree; the Disneyland Hotel being the second; and Paradise Pier being the last.  If you want the full holiday experience - with the parks, hotels and Downtown Disney in full merriment - make sure to time your visit to arrive over Thanksgiving or after.


"Creating Holiday Memories at Disney Parks and at Home" (info about ordering gifts for hotel rooms) - Disney Parks Blog; posted on December 21st, 2012 by Jean Volante, Manager of Dream Making, Disney Floral & Gifts/DEG

"VIDEO: Holidays at the Disneyland Resort Hotels" - Disney Parks Blog; posted on December 29th, 2011 by Erin Glover, Manager, Social Media and Print

"Holidays at the Disneyland Resort Hotels" - Disney Parks Blog; posted on December 9th, 2011 by Erin Glover, Manager, Social Media and Print

"Mele Kaliki Tiki at Trader Sam's Enchanted Tiki Bar at Disneyland Resort" - Disney Parks Blog; posted on December 1st, 2011 by Tom Fitzgerald, Executive VP & Senior Creative Executive, Walt Disney Imagineering




*2013 Holiday Gifts for in-room celebrations at DLR hotels (Disney Floral & Gifts)*

"Disneyland Hotel Christmas Amenities" - with pictures and details (November 2012 DISboards thread started by mo3bys)

*Santa Claus' 2012 Meet and Greet Schedule at the 3 Hotels of the Disneyland Resort -- Information provided by Cheshirecatty*



​



*Downtown Disney*

*(2013)*

"Hit the Ice This Holiday Season at the Downtown Disney Winter Village at the Disneyland Resort" - Disney Parks Blog; posted on October 25th, 2013 by John McClintock, Disney Public Relations


*(2012)*

"Ice Skating Rink Officially Opens in the Downtown Disney District at the Disneyland Resort" - Disney Parks Blog; posted on October 24th, 2012 by Janet Knox, General Manager, Downtown Disney District, Disneyland Resort

"Disneyland Resort Guests Will Soon be Ice Skating at the Downtown Disney District" - Disney Parks Blog; posted on October 12th, 2012 by Janet Knox, General Manager, Downtown Disney District, Disneyland Resort


*(2011)*

"TUBACHRISTMAS Coming to Downtown Disney District at the Disneyland Resort" - Disney Parks Blog; posted on December 16th, 2011 by Erin Glover, Manager, Social Media and Print

"Celebrate the Holidays at the Downtown Disney District at Disneyland Resort" - Disney Parks Blog; posted on December 16th, 2011 by Erin Glover, Manager, Social Media and Print

"Downtown Disney Holiday Trees to be Donated to Local Military Families" - Disney Parks Blog; posted on December 6th, 2011 by Betsy Sanchez, Manager of Media Relations, Disneyland Resort




*(From DIS Unplugged)*

"The Secret of the Wings Ice Skating Rink Now Open at the Disneyland Resort" - DIS Unplugged; by Mary Jo, Contributor/Correspondent, November 9, 2012




*Gingerbread House Holiday Workshop at Ralph Brennan's Jazz Kitchen*

2013 Info on the Jazz Kitchen Holiday Gingerbread Workshop.

The dates for the 2013 Workshop are:  Saturday, December 14; Sunday, December 15;  Saturday, December 21; and Sunday, December 22 (12/22 is for D23 members only).  Tickets go on sale/reservations can be made via the Ralph Brennan's Jazz Kitchen Facebook page on Monday, November 11, 2013.

Holiday Gingerbread Houses at Ralph Brennan's Jazz Kitchen (November 1, 2013, article for D23 members regarding event on December 22, 2013)

​


----------



## Sherry E

*Trip Reports and Reviews*

(_These holiday travelers decked the halls, jingled the bells and walked in a winter wonderland...and now they are sharing their experiences with you!_)



​



*Reviews*​

*JediMasterNerd's review/recap of a December 2012 trip* (_*including Christmas Eve and Christmas Day*_) - here and here

*JediMasterNerd's partial list of special menus for Christmas Eve and Christmas Day* - here



*Mickey&JoshNut's review/recap of a December 2012 trip* (_*including Christmas*_) - here




​



*Completed Holiday Trip Reports & Videos (alphabetized by name)*



Belle Ella's "Jazz's Very Merry Holiday - December 5-8, 2010" (starts Post #114) 

Belle Ella's "Jazz's Rockin' New Year - December 31, 2010 - January 6, 2011" (starts Post #399)

BensDaddy's "Disneyland and GCR Villas - Week After Thanksgiving" (2012)

danimaroo's "The Wettest, Merriest, and Happiest Birthday/First Visit Nov/Dec 2012 TR!" _*(*Note - lots of pictures, and review of the famous Disneyland Candy Canes!)*_

deejdigsdis' "It's 3 Trips In 1!" (Christmas 2009 TR begins Post #1) _*(*Note - Lots of pictures!)*_

DizNee Luver's "Hubby got a Camera & I got Christmas!!!" (December 2011) *(*Note - Lots of pictures, including Holiday Tour pics and review. Christmas Fantasy Parade, etc.!)*

DizNee Luver's "10 Mths of WDW Planning leads us to~~DISNEYLAND!!" (December 2012) _*(*Note - lots of pictures, including Christmas Fantasy Parade, the famous Disneyland candy canes, It's a Small World Holiday, etc.!)*_

Elk Grove Chris' "Nov 20-24" (2012) _*(*Note - Includes pictures from Thanksgiving Day at DLR)*_

Escape2Disney's "The Absolutely Amazing, Magical Christmas Adventure!" (December 2012) _*(*Note - includes Club 33 pictures!*)_

FlameGirl's "FlameGirl and family's PHOTO HEAVY 2010 Christmas marathon TR" (starts Post #64)

Mariezp's "They've Been Some Long Ones! Nov. 9-23, 2008" 

Mariezp's "My Long Awaited, Long Awaited Trip Report - November 10-26, 2010"

MattsPrincess' "It's Beginning to Look A Lot Like Disneyland, November 18-22 2010" _*(*Note - Lots of pictures!)*_

mvf-m11c's "Holiday Trip to DLR - 11/18/10 - 11/20/10" (starts Post # 131) _*(*Note - Lots of pictures!)*_

mvf-m11c's DLR Holiday videos

mvf-m11c's "Our Annual Holiday Trip to DL 11/18/11 - 11/20/11" - begins on Page 93/Post #1385 *(*Note - Lots of pictures!)*

mvf-m11c's "Our 2nd Annual Early Holiday Trip to DL in November - 11/16-18/12" (2012) - begins on Page 169/Post #2528 _*(*Note - Lots of pictures, including great fireworks shots!)*_

pixleyyy's WE'RE CANCELLING CHRISTMAS (Take 2) - Dec 4-8, 2012 _*(*Note - WDW vet's first trip to DLR for the holidays; lots of pictures)*_

rentayenta's "Strike yer colors, you brazen wench! No need to expose yer superstructure! Nov 27-30, 2011"

specialks' "Great Glad Tidings Tell - Dec 7-14, 2010"

TheColtonsMom's "1129 light years to Disneyland but we got there" (Holiday 2010 report)

tksbaskets' "Our Toy Story Midway Mania Christmas Vacation 12/26/09- 1/1/2010 (2009 Holiday tour & NYE at Disney Land)" *(*Note - Includes Holiday Tour pictures and review!)*

tksbaskets' "Our Disneyland New Year's Park-Hopping Half-Marathon! 12/31/11-1/7/12" *(*Note - Includes Holiday Tour pictures and review)*​

​




*Holiday Trip Reports Currently In Progress:*


luvslikepi's "Trip Report!! Updated 12/12- December 7-9 Impulsive Holiday Trip" (2012)

mariezp's "Pre-Trip Report: Turkey Day with the Mouse 2012"

Mommy2PrincessAbby's "Operation Disney in December--PTR followed by TR!" (2012)

yupikgal's "~*3 Adults Jingle Jangle Nov-30 to Dec 3*~" (2012)



​


----------



## Sherry E

*Other Holiday Activities to Do/Things to See Around Southern California 
(because it doesn't hurt to leave Disneyland Resort once in a while!)*​





*Knott's Merry Farm (in Buena Park, CA -- Orange County) * 

Information about Knott's Berry/Merry Farm's Thanksgiving Dining

Knott's Merry Farm Creates Holiday Memories for the Whole Family - Knott's Berry Farm website; posted August 5th, 2012

Knott's Merry Farm's home page  (_link will become live again soon, to reflect 2013 site_)


"Christmas at Knott's Merry Farm" - blog by Wayne Toigo (DIS Unplugged), December 8, 2012

DIS Unplugged Podcast segment about Knott's Merry Farm (December 2, 2012)

"Knott's Merry Farm's Christmas Crafts Fair" - blog by Mary Jo (DIS Unplugged), December 6, 2011




​


*Tournament of Roses Parade (in Pasadena) on New Year's Day*

_Tournament of Roses Parade -- Wednesday, January 1, 2014_

_Float Decorating and Viewing (Pre-Parade) – December 27 – December 31, 2013_



"Destination: Cars Land Makes its Rose Parade Debut" - Disney Parks Blog; posted on January 2nd, 2013 by Valarie Sukovaty, Disneyland Public Relations

"Rose Parade Fans Floored by Destination: Cars Land Float" - Disney Parks Blog; posted on January 1st, 2013 by Erin Glover, Manager, Social Media and Print

"Destination: 124th Rose Parade" - Disney Parks Blog; posted on December 31st, 2012 by Valarie Sukovaty, Disneyland Public Relations

"The Cars Land Rose Parade Float is Lookin Good!" - Disney Parks Blog; posted on December 28th, 2012 by Valarie Sukovaty, Disneyland Public Relations



(_From DIS Unplugged_)

DIS Unplugged Podcast segment with Mary Jo discussing the Rose Parade -- November 7, 2013

"What Does it Take to Bring Cars Land to Life as a Rose Parade Float?" - DIS Unplugged; by Nancy Johnson, Contributor/Correspondent, December 30, 2012



​



*Universal Studios Hollywood*

Universal Studios Hollywood's Grinchmas - (_link to become active with 2013 info soon_)

CityRockin Holidays at Universal CityWalk (_site is not updated with 2013 info yet_)




​




*Other Holiday Activities Around Southern California*

"Local Holiday Events to Compliment Your Disneyland Vacation - Part 1" - blog by Nancy Johnson (DIS Unplugged), December 7, 2011

"Local Holiday Events to Compliment Your Disneyland Vacation - Part 2" - blog by Nancy Johnson (DIS Unplugged), December 8, 2011




*Beverly Center (shopping center near Beverly Hills)*

Beverly Center 2013 Holidays (including Ice Palace, Santa, etc.) –- Thursday, November 7, 2013 – Tuesday, December 24, 2013




*Beverly Hills*

Holidays in Beverly Hills –- Saturday, November 23, 2013 – Monday, January 6, 2014 

Joy to the Hills 2013 (including snowfall, Santa, carolers, ice skating, Menorah lighting, holiday dining, shopping, etc.) –  Dates will vary for different events




*Chill (at the Queen Mary)*

Queen Mary - Chill -- "SoCal's only frozen holiday adventure" -- Friday, November 22, 2013 - Sunday, January 5, 2014



*Christmas Train at Irvine Park Railroad (located in Irvine, California -- in Orange County)*

The Christmas Train takes place on multiple nights between Friday, November 29, 2013 - Monday, December 23, 2013.  Information on this event can be found here.



*(The Original) Farmers Market at Third and Fairfax (historical shopping/dining area next door to The Grove)*

Farmers Market 2013 Calendar of Events

Farmers Market Hanukkah Celebration -- Sunday, December 1, 2013 (_Celebrate Hanukkah with the building of giant Lego menorah, live music, crafts and a special menorah lighting ceremony_)

Farmers Market Holiday Festivities –- Friday, December 20, 2013 – Tuesday, December 24, 2013 (_music, arts & crafts, variety shows, strolling carolers, etc. - decorations go up in late November_)




*The Grove (shopping center next to the Original Farmers Market in Los Angeles)*

American Girl Place at The Grove in Los Angeles (there are many holiday activities and events held at this location in both November and December -- see website for details)

A Hollywood Christmas at The Grove (_Christmas tree lighting; live performances; fireworks, snowfall, etc._) – Sunday, November 17, 2013

Celebrate the Season at The Grove -- Monday, November 18, 2013 - Tuesday, December 24, 2013 (_certain events end after 12/24; decorations usually stay up until early January_)




*Hollywood Christmas Parade -- Sunday, December 1, 2013*

http://thehollywoodchristmasparade.org/




*Nutcracker Christmas Tree Lighting and Holiday Village (in Downtown Anaheim -- Orange County, CA)*

Event takes place on Saturday, December 7, 2013, from 10 a.m. - 7 p.m.  Information is here.





​


----------



## mellers

subbing


----------



## tksbaskets

I'm 'in'!!  HO HO HO our Superthread #3 is a go!


----------



## pixleyyy

I'm in on the new thread!

I'd love to have my trip report listed.  I've got plenty of pictures on it including holiday decor, IASWH, HMH, etc.  At this point it's not complete, as I'm posting a little at a time.  Here's the link:
pixleyyy's WE'RE CANCELLING CHRISTMAS (Take 2) - Dec 4-8, 2012


----------



## Sherry E

mellers said:


> subbing



Yay, *mellers*!

You're the first one to post (I'm not counting myself, of course!)!  Welcome aboard!





tksbaskets said:


> I'm 'in'!!  HO HO HO our Superthread #3 is a go!



*TK *-

I'm so glad you hopped on board early on!  I thought that this might be a situation like what happened with the Halloween Superthread, when I had to make the switch from the old thread to the new thread and you didn't realize there was a new Halloween thread for quite a while!  At least you got to this thread right at the beginning so you didn't miss anything! 

Hopefully, by the time you get back from WDW, I will have turned this first page into some semblance of order and organization - or at least, it will be on the right track!




pixleyyy said:


> I'm in on the new thread!
> 
> I'd love to have my trip report listed.  I've got plenty of pictures on it including holiday decor, IASWH, HMH, etc.  At this point it's not complete, as I'm posting a little at a time.  Here's the link:
> pixleyyy's WE'RE CANCELLING CHRISTMAS (Take 2) - Dec 4-8, 2012



*pixleyyy* -

Welcome to the new home!

In the previous Superthread, I was mainly just listing the completed TR's - and only certain ones.  For this new thread, in the designated post that I reserved above for TR's and other things I'll have a little sub-category for the "in-progress" TR's, so I'll add yours to that!

There are actually a LOT of current holiday TR's in progress in the TR section, and many of them are or will be photo-heavy (including my own, "*Candlelight & Cannonballs*," the link to which is in my signature below). 

*Laurie/DizNee Luver* has a holiday TR in progress, and I know it will be chock full o' photos.  

*Bret/mvf-m11c* has a holiday TR in progress, and he always has tons of photos - including some amazing holiday fireworks photos among many other things!

So the readers will have a lot of TR material to choose from, just from this year's holiday season alone!


----------



## Sherry E

Okey dokey...

As the 'construction' continues on our new home, I will continue to jump around and work on assembling the information to go in the various posts above (on Page 1, in other words).  I will probably jump around between posts over the course of the coming days and weeks, so I may not work on them in the order in which they are currently set up.  If things look a little screwy and backwards for a while, you'll know why!

For example, I've been working on the specific Trip Report post (which is Post #8 on Page 1), gathering links and titles for various DIS'ers' TR's.  I've got a section for completed Trip Reports and one for the In-Progress TR's.  I've included many of the DIS'ers who have posted in the Superthread in that post.  Check to see if I added your TR there!


----------



## mvf-m11c

Nice to see the 3rd Christmas Superthread up and the 2nd one that you started Sherry. I remember a couple of years ago when you started the 2nd Christmas Superthread when I was in WDW during the Holiday season.

For a start with pictures for the new Superthread, here are pictures of "Believe...In Holiday Magic" fireworks from my trip last month.


----------



## StyledSugar

Beautiful pictures mvf!! Wow!! Those are definitely getting me excited about our trip on the 24th.

We're all packed, house is cleaned (HATE coming home from a vacation to a dirty house -- am I the only one? lol) and kids are beyond excited! Our vacation starts a day early as we are staying at my parents the night before we leave to have a Pre-Christmas Eve celebration. Then we will be up bright and early for our 6:30am flight. Ugh! That is the only thing I am dreading about the vacation. Getting up at 2:30am is not at the top of my favorite things to do list. lol Hopefully we will get some sleep on one of the THREE flights we need to take (hate Delta airlines for screwing up our flights and changing things two WEEKS before we leave!!). Once we are in California all will be forgotten though I'm sure. We get into SNA at 5pm I believe, then off to the PPH and then to the park for the evening. No specific plans that evening, just going to wing it and enjoy Christmas Eve int he park. Can't wait!! This will be our first Christmas vacation away as a family so while it will be different than the big family get togethers we are used to during this time of the year, I'm sure we will be fine and enjoy our time with just the four of us. 

Thanks to everyone in the Christmas thread for all of the help!! I'll be sure to post a trip report upon our return!!


----------



## TotalDreamer

Getting everything ready to leave tomorrow afternoon - I'm so excited!


----------



## swooshbear

I was able to see the CP for the very first time and was fortunate to attend the very last show on the 20th with John Stamos. I captured video of the performance and posted it to YouTube here: http://youtu.be/ZlghoS7dplg

The day after, we stood in line for Candy Canes and there was some confusion at the gates because there was Magic Mornings at both parks. We were directed to the farthest left gate and were told we would be in by 7:30 or 7:45. There were about 10 of us lined up, all wanting Candy Canes, and we were doubtful we would get one because of all of the Magic Morning people. The MM people were let in promptly at 7 and we could see some of them running, which we were assuming to get the wristbands. A few minutes later, a CM decided to give us some holiday magic and also let us in early. We went straight to Candy Palace and there were only a handful of people in line. Mission accomplished and the Candy Cane is definitely unlike any other I've ever had.


----------



## JediMasterNerd

Wow, wow, wow! All I can say to everyone who posted in the other Superthread, esp Sherry, is THANKS!!! We just completed our trip and it was amazing. We (7 of us) were in the parks Christmas Eve, Christmas Day and the day after Christmas going on rides and expected HUGE crowds, but they did not come. It was BUSY, but not at all what any of us expected. Thursday, on the other hand (two days after Christmas), the park seemed packed and there were only 3 of us! Perhaps it was the weather forecast with expected rain several of the days but it only rained a little on Monday (Christmas Eve) morning and the rest of the trip the weather was fantastic!

Now, to add to the thread...

*Highlights:*

*Holiday Tour*... Honestly, the tour itself (the information provided) is very good, but not fantastic (imo) but the other perks make up for it to make this a major highlight. Some of the info/stories is interesting - she even talked about the candy canes. Visited both parks and heard stories not only about Disneyland but different cultures and how the holidays are celebrated/etc. Got to snack on either an Egg Nog  or Peppermint Marshmellow (my son and I did Peppermint and it was DELICIOUS) and the timing within the tour was good. Getting walk-on access to HMH and IASWH was great, no waiting, just walk-in and go. Totally worth it and both rides were amazing, love the way they re-did IASW for the holidays... Hot chocolate in a souvenir cup was very tasty and appreciated by all (and if bought outside the tour is a $10-15 purchase) along with the gingerbread... But the creme de la creme was when we walked to the parade area with everyone sitting around and they open up a rope for us to cross the empty street to our our cushioned seats facing It's a Small World Holiday. It's a priceless moment when your 73-year old mom comments on how she feels like such a VIP.      For $55 after the AAA discount I would absolutely do this any time I visited the park for the holidays.

*Decorations*... Obviuously this is a big reason to visit. Christmas Trees, wreaths, decorations everywhere. Very beautiful... I must say it is A LOT better to view the decorations at night when everything is lit up but are still nice during the day.

*Characters*... Thankfully my DS8 still loves the characters and it was great to see so many characters out there decked out in holiday gear. I will add all of the Santas they have. 

*Photopass Plus*... While this is not a Christmas item I know some were on the fence about it and want to say that I'm glad I did it. When we visited 3 years ago we did 3 character dining experiences but didn't want to purchase 3 sets of pictures at $30-40 a pop. This time we only did 2 character dining experiences, but we took both sets of pictures and that alone paid for the photo pass plus (pre-ordered at $70). But you also get the CD and the ride pictures included as well. Totally worth it and I'm looking forward to getting in there and seeing how everything turned out.

*Fireworks*... Amazing. Saw them multiple times from different locations. The best for us was with Fantasmic! - see below for comments. Never saw them from the castle area, but didn't feel the need to.

*World of Color*... It was great to see Prep and Landing in there, adds some nice Christmas cheer to the show and the show was great (first time seeing it). Would be nice to have the show be even more customized for Christmas but was great nonetheless.

*Dessert Dining for Fantasmic!*... Again, not a Christmas item but it was part of our overall experience and it was great. I did this with my son and mom and it I lined up at about 7:45pm to reserve seats. Due to my DS8 the CM recommended to take the last remaining front row seats off to the far left. They would work well for F! but they would block the fireworks and they would try to move us to see them. Showed up 5 mins before show time and saw everyone sitting around having waited for a long time to get close-up seats and took our chairs and enjoyed the show. The CM serving us was on top of everything as I wanted to start with a soft drink but wanted a hot chocolate to end the show and she was there. Then they did move us to great seats for the fireworks show and brought my son and I another hot chocolate for the fireworks. Snow fell, we got the full experience and my mom again felt like a VIP. I really thought we were served well and while I didn't think the CM could accept tips I asked anyway and was surprised to find they were allowed to accept tips - and she got one   

*Shopping*... Love all the ornaments you could buy, they are great.... China Closet for the win!    I assume they are only out at Christmastime but since I've never visited the store otherwise I couldn't say. _Note that Shopping is also a low-point (below)_.


*Low-points:* - with every trip something must go wrong...

*Dinner*... Christmas Eve dinner at Blue Bayou for a party of 7... The food was great the problem - getting a table. We had reservations at 8pm. At 8:45 we were still waiting for a table and my dad was steaming at this point (not very patient and was in the restaurant business his whole life) and had complained several times. We finally got a table - the problem they were having was seating a party of 7. They did appease us with 6 magical any ride fast passes (good on any ride in Disneyland even if they don't accept fast passes, except Matterhorn for some reason, for up to 6 people each).

*Christmas Eve Goodnight*... CANCELLED!!!!! A couple of characters were milling around the front of Disneyland in their night-time outfits so I asked a CM if they had already said Goodnight and she said they weren't doing the Christmas Eve Goodnight this year and recommended that if we were disappointed we should complain @ City Hall in hopes it'll return next year (I got the impresstion she and most CM's were not happy it was gone). Never made it to CH to complain, anyway to complain to them online or through email??

*Shopping*... Yes, this was a high-point but also a low-point. how can they sell out of their 2012 gear BEFORE CHRISTMAS?!?!?! I REALLY wanted one of those Merriest Place on Earth shirts and they were NO WHERE. They lost a sale from me. Still bought my son a generic Disney shirt, still bought the ornaments. Would have bought more items though.


*Items we missed out on:* - either couldn't fit it in or just totally forgot about them until too late...
Jingle Jangle Jamboree - paid it a visit after the holidays. Seemed nicely setup. Characters were still there but $6 to decorate a cookie?!?! Really?? I assume it was more festive before the holidays but not sure.

Mad Tea Party - Disappointed we missed this. Oh well.

Candy Canes - We missed them on Christmas Eve (didn't think about looking into it).

Well, that's all I can think of for now. Haven't sorted through all the pics yet but wanted to come here and say THANKS to everyone who has contributed and hope you've had a Merry Christmas and have a Happy New Year!

J.


----------



## mysteriouspnai

JediMasterNerd said:


> *Shopping*... Yes, this was a high-point but also a low-point. how can they sell out of their 2012 gear BEFORE CHRISTMAS?!?!?! I REALLY wanted one of those Merriest Place on Earth shirts and they were NO WHERE. They lost a sale from me. Still bought my son a generic Disney shirt, still bought the ornaments. Would have bought more items though.



Seriously, this was pretty frustrating to me too. DBF and I visited Dec 9-11 and no 2012 ornaments were to be found. 2013 merch was already starting to crowd in. Really now? If we visit in 2012, we want a 2012 ornament, not a 2013 one. We asked a CM how long they keep it in stock for and she said that they keep ordering shipments throughout the year until they run out.  What does that even mean??! How can you run out of merch if you keep ordering it??! Keep the merch in stock until the last day of 2012 or at LEAST until Christmas. Ugh.


----------



## Sherry E

StyledSugar said:


> Beautiful pictures mvf!! Wow!! Those are definitely getting me excited about our trip on the 24th.
> 
> We're all packed, house is cleaned (HATE coming home from a vacation to a dirty house -- am I the only one? lol) and kids are beyond excited! Our vacation starts a day early as we are staying at my parents the night before we leave to have a Pre-Christmas Eve celebration. Then we will be up bright and early for our 6:30am flight. Ugh! That is the only thing I am dreading about the vacation. Getting up at 2:30am is not at the top of my favorite things to do list. lol Hopefully we will get some sleep on one of the THREE flights we need to take (hate Delta airlines for screwing up our flights and changing things two WEEKS before we leave!!). Once we are in California all will be forgotten though I'm sure. We get into SNA at 5pm I believe, then off to the PPH and then to the park for the evening. No specific plans that evening, just going to wing it and enjoy Christmas Eve int he park. Can't wait!! This will be our first Christmas vacation away as a family so while it will be different than the big family get togethers we are used to during this time of the year, I'm sure we will be fine and enjoy our time with just the four of us.
> 
> Thanks to everyone in the Christmas thread for all of the help!! I'll be sure to post a trip report upon our return!!



*StyledSugar -*

I hope the trip went well for you!  When you have time, be sure to post here with a recap or review.  I feel somehow invested in whether or not my Superthread people have good, rewarding holiday trips!  It's not like I work for Disney or anything, but I like to see how things play out from way back when a person first started asking questions about the season (to plan out their trip), to when the trip finally comes to fruition.  I always hope that the information/photos that have been provided and the discussions that have taken place here in the thread (well, in the previous thread) will help to create a great trip, and that most people will return from the parks with a love for the holidays at DLR!

And...did you get the Santa Mickey nutcracker in the Disney Showcase store (or anywhere)?  After I showed fellow DIS'ers Laurie/DizNee Luver and Liza/funatdisney a picture of those specific Santa nutcrackers and explained that they appeared to be flying off the shelves in at least two stores, they both ended up getting a Santa Mickey at the Showcase store!  Of course, this was back in the Wed., December 12th time frame, so I wasn't sure if Santa Mickey had disappeared from Showcase since then.  






TotalDreamer said:


> Getting everything ready to leave tomorrow afternoon - I'm so excited!



Let us know how it went, *TotalDreamer*!  

I hope you had a great time!





swooshbear said:


> I was able to see the CP for the very first time and was fortunate to attend the very last show on the 20th with John Stamos. I captured video of the performance and posted it to YouTube here: http://youtu.be/ZlghoS7dplg
> 
> The day after, we stood in line for Candy Canes and there was some confusion at the gates because there was Magic Mornings at both parks. We were directed to the farthest left gate and were told we would be in by 7:30 or 7:45. There were about 10 of us lined up, all wanting Candy Canes, and we were doubtful we would get one because of all of the Magic Morning people. The MM people were let in promptly at 7 and we could see some of them running, which we were assuming to get the wristbands. A few minutes later, a CM decided to give us some holiday magic and also let us in early. We went straight to Candy Palace and there were only a handful of people in line. Mission accomplished and the Candy Cane is definitely unlike any other I've ever had.



*swooshbear -*

Thank you so much for posting the CP link and the info about the candy canes!

So many people wonder about those candy canes and what makes them so special. Some folks just want to actually see them being made.  It's good to know that there is something different about them that puts them in a league above other candy canes!

About the CP - What did you think of the crowds and the CP's impact on Main Street?  I would have definitely signed on for a John Stamos CP if he had narrated earlier on in the month.  I knew that December 20th would be really busy anyway (the closer to Christmas it gets, the more crowded it gets), but because John is such a huge Disneyland fan I'm sure that he attracted a lot more people to the parks to see him.  I would have liked to see Kurt Russell, Dick Van Dyke or John Stamos, but I'm actually really happy that I got to see the Lou Diamond Phillips CP nights - he did a fine job - and I feel very lucky that I got seats both of those nights.  

Plus, I don't know if I'm the only one who feels this way, but I am quite happy that I finally got to see the CP in its original, historical, longtime setting - Town Square - before it moves elsewhere.  I know that most people hope that it moves to the Hyperion next year (_because they think that this will diminish crowds on Main Street and eliminate scheduling issues - not realizing that if the CP moves to DCA it will likely be because there is a paid Christmas party in DL, which will then cause all kinds of other crowd and scheduling issues_).  I'm sure the CP will still be a lovely show when it's in a theater, but it won't be the same or have the same intimate - almost haunting - vibe that it has in Town Square!  It just won't.  

I really think that Town Square is a wonderful setting for the CP - and sure, I got caught up in some of the slow-moving crowds on Main Street as I was exiting the park during the last CP of the night (I saw the first show of the night), but it was fine.  It didn't ruin my trip, or my night.  I've seen worse crowds than that in Adventureland and New Orleans Square after Fantasmic, and on New Year's Eve many years ago.






JediMasterNerd said:


> Wow, wow, wow! All I can say to everyone who posted in the other Superthread, esp Sherry, is THANKS!!! We just completed our trip and it was amazing. We (7 of us) were in the parks Christmas Eve, Christmas Day and the day after Christmas going on rides and expected HUGE crowds, but they did not come. It was BUSY, but not at all what any of us expected. Thursday, on the other hand (two days after Christmas), the park seemed packed and there were only 3 of us! Perhaps it was the weather forecast with expected rain several of the days but it only rained a little on Monday (Christmas Eve) morning and the rest of the trip the weather was fantastic!
> 
> Now, to add to the thread...
> 
> *Highlights:*
> 
> *Holiday Tour*... Honestly, the tour itself (the information provided) is very good, but not fantastic (imo) but the other perks make up for it to make this a major highlight. Some of the info/stories is interesting - she even talked about the candy canes. Visited both parks and heard stories not only about Disneyland but different cultures and how the holidays are celebrated/etc. Got to snack on either an Egg Nog  or Peppermint Marshmellow (my son and I did Peppermint and it was DELICIOUS) and the timing within the tour was good. Getting walk-on access to HMH and IASWH was great, no waiting, just walk-in and go. Totally worth it and both rides were amazing, love the way they re-did IASW for the holidays... Hot chocolate in a souvenir cup was very tasty and appreciated by all (and if bought outside the tour is a $10-15 purchase) along with the gingerbread... But the creme de la creme was when we walked to the parade area with everyone sitting around and they open up a rope for us to cross the empty street to our our cushioned seats facing It's a Small World Holiday. It's a priceless moment when your 73-year old mom comments on how she feels like such a VIP.      For $55 after the AAA discount I would absolutely do this any time I visited the park for the holidays.
> 
> *Decorations*... Obviuously this is a big reason to visit. Christmas Trees, wreaths, decorations everywhere. Very beautiful... I must say it is A LOT better to view the decorations at night when everything is lit up but are still nice during the day.
> 
> *Characters*... Thankfully my DS8 still loves the characters and it was great to see so many characters out there decked out in holiday gear. I will add all of the Santas they have.
> 
> *Photopass Plus*... While this is not a Christmas item I know some were on the fence about it and want to say that I'm glad I did it. When we visited 3 years ago we did 3 character dining experiences but didn't want to purchase 3 sets of pictures at $30-40 a pop. This time we only did 2 character dining experiences, but we took both sets of pictures and that alone paid for the photo pass plus (pre-ordered at $70). But you also get the CD and the ride pictures included as well. Totally worth it and I'm looking forward to getting in there and seeing how everything turned out.
> 
> *Fireworks*... Amazing. Saw them multiple times from different locations. The best for us was with Fantasmic! - see below for comments. Never saw them from the castle area, but didn't feel the need to.
> 
> *World of Color*... It was great to see Prep and Landing in there, adds some nice Christmas cheer to the show and the show was great (first time seeing it). Would be nice to have the show be even more customized for Christmas but was great nonetheless.
> 
> *Dessert Dining for Fantasmic!*... Again, not a Christmas item but it was part of our overall experience and it was great. I did this with my son and mom and it I lined up at about 7:45pm to reserve seats. Due to my DS8 the CM recommended to take the last remaining front row seats off to the far left. They would work well for F! but they would block the fireworks and they would try to move us to see them. Showed up 5 mins before show time and saw everyone sitting around having waited for a long time to get close-up seats and took our chairs and enjoyed the show. The CM serving us was on top of everything as I wanted to start with a soft drink but wanted a hot chocolate to end the show and she was there. Then they did move us to great seats for the fireworks show and brought my son and I another hot chocolate for the fireworks. Snow fell, we got the full experience and my mom again felt like a VIP. I really thought we were served well and while I didn't think the CM could accept tips I asked anyway and was surprised to find they were allowed to accept tips - and she got one
> 
> *Shopping*... Love all the ornaments you could buy, they are great.... China Closet for the win!    I assume they are only out at Christmastime but since I've never visited the store otherwise I couldn't say. _Note that Shopping is also a low-point (below)_.
> 
> 
> *Low-points:* - with every trip something must go wrong...
> 
> *Dinner*... Christmas Eve dinner at Blue Bayou for a party of 7... The food was great the problem - getting a table. We had reservations at 8pm. At 8:45 we were still waiting for a table and my dad was steaming at this point (not very patient and was in the restaurant business his whole life) and had complained several times. We finally got a table - the problem they were having was seating a party of 7. They did appease us with 6 magical any ride fast passes (good on any ride in Disneyland even if they don't accept fast passes, except Matterhorn for some reason, for up to 6 people each).
> 
> *Christmas Eve Goodnight*... CANCELLED!!!!! A couple of characters were milling around the front of Disneyland in their night-time outfits so I asked a CM if they had already said Goodnight and she said they weren't doing the Christmas Eve Goodnight this year and recommended that if we were disappointed we should complain @ City Hall in hopes it'll return next year (I got the impresstion she and most CM's were not happy it was gone). Never made it to CH to complain, anyway to complain to them online or through email??
> 
> *Shopping*... Yes, this was a high-point but also a low-point. how can they sell out of their 2012 gear BEFORE CHRISTMAS?!?!?! I REALLY wanted one of those Merriest Place on Earth shirts and they were NO WHERE. They lost a sale from me. Still bought my son a generic Disney shirt, still bought the ornaments. Would have bought more items though.
> 
> 
> *Items we missed out on:* - either couldn't fit it in or just totally forgot about them until too late...
> Jingle Jangle Jamboree - paid it a visit after the holidays. Seemed nicely setup. Characters were still there but $6 to decorate a cookie?!?! Really?? I assume it was more festive before the holidays but not sure.
> 
> Mad Tea Party - Disappointed we missed this. Oh well.
> 
> Candy Canes - We missed them on Christmas Eve (didn't think about looking into it).
> 
> Well, that's all I can think of for now. Haven't sorted through all the pics yet but wanted to come here and say THANKS to everyone who has contributed and hope you've had a Merry Christmas and have a Happy New Year!
> 
> J.





*JediMasterNerd -*

Thank you so, so much for coming back here and posting such a wonderful, detailed review that covered a lot of great subjects!  I think you touched on a lot of things that people are currently interested in or talking about (such as PhotoPass Plus).  

It sounds as though it was mostly a fantastic trip and that you had an amazing time.

I can't believe that the Christmas Eve Goodnight was cancelled!  I know that there were at least 3 or 4 DIS'ers (from this thread alone) who were planning to see it.  I wonder if it has been cancelled forever, and I wonder why.  It's not like the CP was still going on by December 24th so the CP set-up wouldn't have affected it.

I definitely think the weather forecast helped to keep crowds down.  For SoCal, compared to what we normally have through the year, we have actually had a decent bit of rain recently.  So there was probably a strong enough likelihood that it would rain on your dates to keep people away, even if it didn't really pan out to be all that much.

That's too bad about the Merriest Place on Earth shirt (that's the red shirt, correct?).  I assume you also looked in World of Disney?  I found a shirt in World of Disney that I could no longer find in the stores in both parks.

China Closet is a great shop - in the past I have bought some of my favorite items there.  China Closet does sell some holiday things year-round in a section of the store (though it is not an official year-round Christmas store because they mostly sell other things), including some ornaments, and then when it gets closer to the season they sell even more holiday things!

I was amazed by how beautiful and elegant so many of the ornaments are.  They come in so many different colors and styles, and yet they all have Mickey on them somewhere, somehow.





mysteriouspnai said:


> Seriously, this was pretty frustrating to me too. DBF and I visited Dec 9-11 and no 2012 ornaments were to be found. 2013 merch was already starting to crowd in. Really now? If we visit in 2012, we want a 2012 ornament, not a 2013 one. We asked a CM how long they keep it in stock for and she said that they keep ordering shipments throughout the year until they run out.  What does that even mean??! How can you run out of merch if you keep ordering it??! Keep the merch in stock until the last day of 2012 or at LEAST until Christmas. Ugh.



*mysteriouspnai -*

You certainly would not be the only one to be annoyed at this merchandise situation!  It seems that more and more people are becoming bothered by not being able to find the appropriate year's merchandise when they visit, and more people have been mentioning it on this board this season.

I know that some items can certainly catch on and unexpectedly fly off the shelves (like the Santa Mickey nutcracker I mentioned in my reply to StyledSugar above), so Disney might not be prepared for that because they don't necessarily know what will catch on and what won't.  But it sounds as if they just order a finite number of holiday items up to a hard end date, and then if the items are sold out at that point then they are gone for good.  In other words, if something sells out well before 12/25 and their cut-off date to order holiday stock for the year was, say, 12/10, then I guess they wouldn't be ordering more.  Their cut-off/end date for ordering more holiday season merchandise is probably well before the actual holiday season is even midway through!  They probably place one big final holiday order in early December or late November and hope that it lasts all the way to January 6th!  They probably begin ordering the non-holiday stuff for the new year well before January 1st.

I am just guessing at how it's all run, of course - I don't know any of it for sure.


----------



## scrapbunny

Sorry if this is the wrong place to ask but I am wondering a few things for our Jan 1- 6 trip. First are the stores in Downtown Disney open late for NYE? I'm wondering about driving in early and hanging out NYE at Downtwn. Second does anyone know if the Jingle Jangle Jamboree will be up until the Three Kings Days and if so what characters have been seen there. Thanks a much for all the great info of these threads


----------



## Riniel

Just wanted to pop in and say that today's the day! My mum and I arrive at Disneyland tonight! So excited!!


----------



## NMDisneyMom

Sherry, thanks for making #3.  I will say that the superthread #2 was a life-saver in planning our trip.

So I posted a month or so ago that I was surprising my DD with a trip to DL, and that she would open the "present" Christmas morning.  It was an exciting morning, and she was oh so patient in opening presents.  Time came of the last present of the morning - the one from MOM.  Inside the box was several smaller wrapped gifts, all numbered.  The first gift had a couple of new Minnie Mouse Shirts.  Gift #2, a Disney Barbie.  Gift #3, a gift card and a picture of a churro cart (I swear the kid could eat DL out of churros during our trips!), Gift #4 had quarters/pennies for pressed pennies.  Gift #5 was a note saying that we had 6 more sleeps until we left for the happiest place on earth - Disneyland.  Well, she read the note, and I think it took at least a minute for it to sink in what she had just read.  Then, she exploded!  She was so happy.  I think she spent the rest of the day in shock.  She couldn't believe it.

Well we are down to 2 sleeps now (leave New Years Eve, but won't be going into the parks).  We are both getting really excited.  I've been nervously watching the weather, as we have the Holiday Tour booked for next Thursday afternoon, and I really don't want to get rained out.  I've got some other fun stuff planned during the week too.  But a surprise even I just found out about - one of her friends from school will be at DL next week for a couple of days too.  I've already spoken with the parents, and we are going to meet up for a meal and surprise the girls.  So I will warn everyone to expect those high-pitched little girl squeals sometime Wednesday.

Again, a big THANK YOU to everyone that posted in the previous superthread.   I don't think I would have attempted this trip without all the valuable information.  I will report back when we return.


----------



## lucysmom

Sherry, I am a WDW girl. I clearly remember my first trip the year it opened. This was my first trip to DLR. Now, I am  DLR girl! We had a magical time! Before the trip, I kept scrolling through your pictures quickly so I could be surprised when we got there. Now, I want to stop and look at every shot so I can remember. Thank you, thank you so much for all of your hard work. This thread helped us have the time of our lives. I want to go back next year. Do they change the decorations?

Grand Californian: It was grand. Santa and carolers in the lobby. A beautiful tree. The best corn chowder at Storytellers and a cute gingerbread house there, too! Can't beat the location, plus we could see the CA tree lit up all night out our window! Concierge lounge had a tea party every afternoon! Great scones and tea sandwiches!

Photopass Plus: The photographers were everywhere. What a deal! And we got the photo packages from Goofy's Kitchen and Minnie's breakfast.

Holiday Tour:  This was a lot of walking. They started by walking us over to the entrance of Cars Land, but then we just turned around and walked back. The tour guide was nice, but wooden. Very scripted. I would have liked more info about the Disney decorations, and less about Christmas around the world. Getting right on HM and IASW was terrific. But, what made the whole experience was sitting in seats right in front of IASW for the nighttime parade. The cocoa and cookies were a nice treat although they ran out of holiday mugs for me. I got a certificate to get a holiday mug elsewhere, but the whole park was out. I will definitely do this again just for the parade seats.

Fantasmic Dessert Package: Great seats. Nice snacks. Super show, but the fireworks were cancelled because of the wind. Oh well, we got to see the fireworks on Main Street two nights, so it wasn't a complete loss.

In Room Decorations:  Well, we ordered the tree and a Santa Bag. The room was given to us before the decorations were put in. So, that was a bit of a disappointment to just have the guy knock on the door and hand us a tree! The tree was beautiful. Worth every penny especially if you price out the ornaments. The Santa bag was cute as can be. It was just not as dramatic to have the guy just hand it to you at the door. I think I will bring my own decorations next time.

Jingle Jangle Jamboree: Pricey, but so much fun. We loved Billy Hill and the Hillbillies. The decorations were cute, cute, cute. The characters were just walking around having fun with you! Goofy was in a Santa suit!! Loved the peppermint cotton candy!

Candy Canes: We watched them prepare them in the window. Before the trip I really thought I wanted one of the candy canes, but when I saw how huge they were, I changed my mind. It would take a year to eat that cane! It was special just seeing them.

Decorations and music: Everywhere! It was like being in Christmas land! I especially loved the Buena Vista Street windows. I actually saw a box of ornaments that looked exactly like the box my mother had. Where did they find that?! I was intrigued by the colored bottles hanging from a New Orleans square balcony and was hoping the tour would tell about them, but the guide didn't even walk us in there. The decorations were spectacular! I hope they are different every year.

Character meals: Goofy's dinner and Minnie's breakfast were so much fun. The food was fine, better than expected from reading reviews. The characters were so interactive!

IASW and HM holidays: Loved them. Went on each multiple times and saw something different every time. I would never have believed that IASW would be my favorite ride, but it was. Loved Elvis on Lilo's surfboard! And the lights.....oh the lights!! Also, I learned that the gingerbread house on the HM table is different every year! I just have to go back! But, people, please stop taking flash shots. They probably won't come out and you ruin the ride for others!

Shopping: One of the complaints at WDW last summer was that the stores all had the exact same merchandise. That was not the case at DLR. I found the ornament I wanted at a little store on Buena Vista Street. That was the only place I saw it. Also, I got a school bag at a CA store that I did not see in any other store. (It is made out of seatbelts. Cute and durable!) Shopping is so much more fun when you can browse and see different things in different shops. It was weird that they were running out of holiday merchandise a week before Christmas, though. I am guessing that someone in the marketing department goofed. I had to hunt to find the holiday shopping bag, but I finally found it at a single check out stand in World of Disney.

Main Street Fireworks: Made me cry. Don't try to eat the snow though. It is soap! My daughter found that out the hard way! It was worth it to see the show in front of the castle. We got there 15 minutes early and had a great viewing spot.

Touring Plan: Get out of bed and to the parks 30 minutes early. Riding the rides between 7 and 11 was very doable. After that, it got crowded. That became shopping time and hotel time for us. Then in the evening we would ride one or two rides and just enjoy the lights. The wide right technique worked well for Cars Land.

Blue Bayou Dinner: Oh my goodness! Even though we did not get a seat right by the water, we could still see the cabin and fireflies. It really felt like we were outside. The steak was super, and the green beans were great! ( I guess you have to understand I hate green beans!) We loved this restaurant.

Flo's: Cars Land was perfect. We felt like we were in Radiator Springs. The turkey and the pork meals at Flo's were delicious. The pasta salad was great. I wish we could have just ordered it as a separate dish. The breakfast at Flo's was nothing special, though.

I just have to go back some day. Christmas is the perfect time to go. Everything was magical. Thank yo, Sherry, for helping us have the time of our lives!!


----------



## Sherry E

*HAPPY NEW YEAR, EVERYONE!*

(*Am I the only one who looks forward to New Year's Eve and New Year's Day because of the Twilight Zone Marathon on the SyFy channel?*)


​







*Even though we still technically have another full week of the 2012-2013 holiday season at DLR to go (many people will be heading out to enjoy it post-New Year's), and IASWH will likely be going until right around MLK Day, because we have come to the end of the year I think it's a perfect time to reflect!

Over the years (decades), the holiday season at DLR has changed quite a bit.  Decorations have come and gone.  Certain festivities and highlights have disappeared forever and new ones have taken their place.  Some seasons have felt a little 'thinner' and more lacking, while other seasons have felt jam-packed with festive offerings.  The 3 hotels and Downtown Disney have become more involved in the merriment too.

The last couple of holiday seasons have felt a bit incomplete because of DCA's makeover.  To be honest, even before DCA's makeover was ever begun it never really seemed like that particular park could find its own special Christmas 'niche' (even though the lights on the Golden Gate Bridge and the candy cane-striped CALIFORNIA letters were great!).  I don't think anyone wanted it to be a carbon copy of Disneyland but still, it needed to be equally involved in the holidays because Disneyland Resort was becoming too lopsided.  It appeared that the bulk of holiday entertainment and decorations could be found in Disneyland, while California Adventure offered very little Yuletide fun.

Now that the DCA "re-imagining" is all done, I definitely feel that all of the holiday cheer is more balanced between the two parks.  Disneyland is probably still the leader in terms of overall decorations (just the variety of themed decorations in Disneyland alone is astounding), but with the addition of Cars Land and Buena Vista Street, DCA held its own.

And, you know, because of the fantastic attention to detail in the CL & BVS decor (including the appropriately-themed holiday music too), I have been more compelled to pay attention to the existing decorations in the other areas of DCA as well.  Both Grizzly Peak and Paradise Pier have some good themed decorations too, fitting for those areas, but they went virtually unnoticed in the past.  Condor Flats and Pacific Wharf need help - let's be honest.  Hollywood needs a bit of help (despite the garland on the poles), BUT if the Candlelight Ceremony (or Processional - whatever it is being called now) heads to the Hyperion in DCA next year I think that there will be more decorations put up in Hollywood to kind of set the tone for it.

We don't know exactly what the 2013 season will hold, and there could actually be some major changes in entertainment, park hours, crowds, etc.  Will there definitely be a paid Christmas party like the MVMCP at WDW?  If so, for how many nights will it be held and will the existing Christmas parade, snow and fireworks be a part of it, or will Disney do what I think they should do and roll out a whole new holiday parade and new fireworks for the party?  

Is there any chance at all that DLR could possibly start a Christmas party in California Adventure in 2013?  After all, the main reason that the Halloween party moved over to DL and out of DCA was because of the construction going on in DCA.  Otherwise, it likely would have stayed in DCA.  But now that DCA's work is complete, a party with an all-holiday World of Color and a TSMM holiday makeover (which has supposedly been in the plans for the last 4 years) could be successful!

Then there is the big mystery of whether or not the Candlelight Processional/Ceremony will stay in Town Square (which is a magical setting for it) or move to DCA.  If it breaks its over 50-year tradition and moves over to DCA (which would be very significant), then that means a party will surely move into Disneyland.  However, if Disney decides to keep the CP in Disneyland, then that could mean that a party will begin in DCA.

I know that a lot of people are anti-CP or against the idea of it staying in DL, in Town Square.  Lots of people have complained about the crowds that were created because of it.  I was in those crowds too, walking on Main Street and past the CP's second showing, and I didn't find it to be the huge nightmare that people are claiming it was.  That doesn't mean that certain nights weren't worse than others - I'm sure they were - but I am just reporting on what I observed/experienced on my nights, and what my perception of it was in comparison to other super-crowded times I have been to DLR.  The crowds were annoying, of course, but it wasn't enough to really 'get to' me.  It was a momentary inconvenience for me, and I expect those kinds of inconveniences to happen at DLR all the time!

So, I'd say that, taking everything into consideration about this holiday season that is about to end in 6 days, I think it was a big success!  I know that my personal holiday experience was much better and much more well-rounded this year, because of being able to see the CP and because of Cars Land & Buena Vista Street.  I'd give it a solid A-/B+ if I were going to grade it!  The reasons I'm not yet giving DLR's holiday season of 2012 an A+ are that: they cancelled the Christmas Eve Goodnight (as reported by JediMasterNerd above); they took out the jumbo Christmas tree in Downtown Disney to put the ice rink there, and I'm not sure if it was a good trade-off; they insist on keeping those hideous new Christmas trees in Toon Town instead of giving us back the old Toon Town trees; and Hollywood needs more decorations!!

So now we will begin a new year and anxiously await details of what is sure to be an interesting and discussion-worthy holiday season in 2013!  Meanwhile, I will quietly and inconspicuously continue to assemble/organize the first page of this thread (it's still a work in progress, just like settling into a new home can be, but I have made a dent so it's a start!)!!

Oh, and, of course - there will be a new Theme Week Countdown to the Holiday Season, beginning in the Summer!!!  (Usually I start the countdowns in late August, but I might bump the 2013 countdown up to mid-August or early August because we've got new material to include in the countdown!!)
*




​





scrapbunny said:


> Sorry if this is the wrong place to ask but I am wondering a few things for our Jan 1- 6 trip. First are the stores in Downtown Disney open late for NYE? I'm wondering about driving in early and hanging out NYE at Downtwn. Second does anyone know if the Jingle Jangle Jamboree will be up until the Three Kings Days and if so what characters have been seen there. Thanks a much for all the great info of these threads



*scrapbunny -*

I hope you were able to find answers to your questions by now.  I didn't answer because I am just not sure.  I don't know how late the stores in DTD stay open on NYE but I would _think_ that they had normal holiday hours.

As for the Jingle Jangle Jamboree, this was the very first year for the actual Jamboree but it is supposed to be up through the entire holiday season - so all the way through January 6th.  In the past it was the Reindeer Round-Up and it was kind of a different set-up.  Now it is more spread out and spacious.

January of 2012 was the first time that I am aware of when Disney officially celebrated Three Kings Day.  I don't recall them celebrating it in the past (though I could be wrong).  At that point the Jamboree was still the Round-Up.  This time around - next weekend - I think that the Three Kings Day festivities are going to take place somewhere around the Jamboree or in that Ranch area.  I just don't know if any of the holiday/Jamboree stuff will still be going on too (like characters in their holiday garb and cookie decorating).  I would imagine that the Billy Hill & the Holiday Hillbillies show is going to be gone by then, so that the Three Kings Day music can take its place??  I have a feeling that most of the obvious Christmas activities are going to be gone and replaced with Three Kings Day activities and characters dressed in themed costumes.



Let us know what's there when you get back!





Riniel said:


> Just wanted to pop in and say that today's the day! My mum and I arrive at Disneyland tonight! So excited!!



*Riniel -*

I hope you had a great trip!





NMDisneyMom said:


> Sherry, thanks for making #3.  I will say that the superthread #2 was a life-saver in planning our trip.
> 
> So I posted a month or so ago that I was surprising my DD with a trip to DL, and that she would open the "present" Christmas morning.  It was an exciting morning, and she was oh so patient in opening presents.  Time came of the last present of the morning - the one from MOM.  Inside the box was several smaller wrapped gifts, all numbered.  The first gift had a couple of new Minnie Mouse Shirts.  Gift #2, a Disney Barbie.  Gift #3, a gift card and a picture of a churro cart (I swear the kid could eat DL out of churros during our trips!), Gift #4 had quarters/pennies for pressed pennies.  Gift #5 was a note saying that we had 6 more sleeps until we left for the happiest place on earth - Disneyland.  Well, she read the note, and I think it took at least a minute for it to sink in what she had just read.  Then, she exploded!  She was so happy.  I think she spent the rest of the day in shock.  She couldn't believe it.
> 
> Well we are down to 2 sleeps now (leave New Years Eve, but won't be going into the parks).  We are both getting really excited.  I've been nervously watching the weather, as we have the Holiday Tour booked for next Thursday afternoon, and I really don't want to get rained out.  I've got some other fun stuff planned during the week too.  But a surprise even I just found out about - one of her friends from school will be at DL next week for a couple of days too.  I've already spoken with the parents, and we are going to meet up for a meal and surprise the girls.  So I will warn everyone to expect those high-pitched little girl squeals sometime Wednesday.
> 
> Again, a big THANK YOU to everyone that posted in the previous superthread.   I don't think I would have attempted this trip without all the valuable information.  I will report back when we return.



*NMDisneyMom -*

Happy New Year to you!  Thank you for the kind words - I am so glad the thread helped you to plan and build excitement for your trip!  

It sounds like your trip reveal to your DD was amazing.  She must have been thrilled.  I can just picture the look of shock she must have had when she figured out what was happening!  And how wonderful that you will be meeting up with friends at DLR too!

Someone else I know - not anyone on this board - just got back from a trip to DLR, and it was her very first time taking her two young boys there.  She surprised them with it as well.  I helped her plan and gave her tips and holiday-specific info.  Her little ones were sooooo beyond excited to be going, and the holiday magic just made it even better.  At the end of one of the days her youngest boy (I think he is 4 or 5) looked up at her and said, "_That's the best day I ever had in my whole life_."  It brought tears to her eyes.  (It pretty much brought tears to my eyes too, and I was only reading about it - I didn't even hear the comment in person!)

I hope you have that kind of trip too - the "best day I ever had in my whole life" kind of trip!

It looks like it is supposed to be rain-free for the week so I think you're in luck.




lucysmom said:


> Sherry, I am a WDW girl. I clearly remember my first trip the year it opened. This was my first trip to DLR. Now, I am  DLR girl! We had a magical time! Before the trip, I kept scrolling through your pictures quickly so I could be surprised when we got there. Now, I want to stop and look at every shot so I can remember. Thank you, thank you so much for all of your hard work. This thread helped us have the time of our lives. I want to go back next year. Do they change the decorations?
> 
> Grand Californian: It was grand. Santa and carolers in the lobby. A beautiful tree. The best corn chowder at Storytellers and a cute gingerbread house there, too! Can't beat the location, plus we could see the CA tree lit up all night out our window! Concierge lounge had a tea party every afternoon! Great scones and tea sandwiches!
> 
> Photopass Plus: The photographers were everywhere. What a deal! And we got the photo packages from Goofy's Kitchen and Minnie's breakfast.
> 
> Holiday Tour:  This was a lot of walking. They started by walking us over to the entrance of Cars Land, but then we just turned around and walked back. The tour guide was nice, but wooden. Very scripted. I would have liked more info about the Disney decorations, and less about Christmas around the world. Getting right on HM and IASW was terrific. But, what made the whole experience was sitting in seats right in front of IASW for the nighttime parade. The cocoa and cookies were a nice treat although they ran out of holiday mugs for me. I got a certificate to get a holiday mug elsewhere, but the whole park was out. I will definitely do this again just for the parade seats.
> 
> Fantasmic Dessert Package: Great seats. Nice snacks. Super show, but the fireworks were cancelled because of the wind. Oh well, we got to see the fireworks on Main Street two nights, so it wasn't a complete loss.
> 
> In Room Decorations:  Well, we ordered the tree and a Santa Bag. The room was given to us before the decorations were put in. So, that was a bit of a disappointment to just have the guy knock on the door and hand us a tree! The tree was beautiful. Worth every penny especially if you price out the ornaments. The Santa bag was cute as can be. It was just not as dramatic to have the guy just hand it to you at the door. I think I will bring my own decorations next time.
> 
> Jingle Jangle Jamboree: Pricey, but so much fun. We loved Billy Hill and the Hillbillies. The decorations were cute, cute, cute. The characters were just walking around having fun with you! Goofy was in a Santa suit!! Loved the peppermint cotton candy!
> 
> Candy Canes: We watched them prepare them in the window. Before the trip I really thought I wanted one of the candy canes, but when I saw how huge they were, I changed my mind. It would take a year to eat that cane! It was special just seeing them.
> 
> Decorations and music: Everywhere! It was like being in Christmas land! I especially loved the Buena Vista Street windows. I actually saw a box of ornaments that looked exactly like the box my mother had. Where did they find that?! I was intrigued by the colored bottles hanging from a New Orleans square balcony and was hoping the tour would tell about them, but the guide didn't even walk us in there. The decorations were spectacular! I hope they are different every year.
> 
> Character meals: Goofy's dinner and Minnie's breakfast were so much fun. The food was fine, better than expected from reading reviews. The characters were so interactive!
> 
> IASW and HM holidays: Loved them. Went on each multiple times and saw something different every time. I would never have believed that IASW would be my favorite ride, but it was. Loved Elvis on Lilo's surfboard! And the lights.....oh the lights!! Also, I learned that the gingerbread house on the HM table is different every year! I just have to go back! But, people, please stop taking flash shots. They probably won't come out and you ruin the ride for others!
> 
> Shopping: One of the complaints at WDW last summer was that the stores all had the exact same merchandise. That was not the case at DLR. I found the ornament I wanted at a little store on Buena Vista Street. That was the only place I saw it. Also, I got a school bag at a CA store that I did not see in any other store. (It is made out of seatbelts. Cute and durable!) Shopping is so much more fun when you can browse and see different things in different shops. It was weird that they were running out of holiday merchandise a week before Christmas, though. I am guessing that someone in the marketing department goofed. I had to hunt to find the holiday shopping bag, but I finally found it at a single check out stand in World of Disney.
> 
> Main Street Fireworks: Made me cry. Don't try to eat the snow though. It is soap! My daughter found that out the hard way! It was worth it to see the show in front of the castle. We got there 15 minutes early and had a great viewing spot.
> 
> Touring Plan: Get out of bed and to the parks 30 minutes early. Riding the rides between 7 and 11 was very doable. After that, it got crowded. That became shopping time and hotel time for us. Then in the evening we would ride one or two rides and just enjoy the lights. The wide right technique worked well for Cars Land.
> 
> Blue Bayou Dinner: Oh my goodness! Even though we did not get a seat right by the water, we could still see the cabin and fireflies. It really felt like we were outside. The steak was super, and the green beans were great! ( I guess you have to understand I hate green beans!) We loved this restaurant.
> 
> Flo's: Cars Land was perfect. We felt like we were in Radiator Springs. The turkey and the pork meals at Flo's were delicious. The pasta salad was great. I wish we could have just ordered it as a separate dish. The breakfast at Flo's was nothing special, though.
> 
> I just have to go back some day. Christmas is the perfect time to go. Everything was magical. Thank yo, Sherry, for helping us have the time of our lives!!



*lucysmom -*

Thank you so, so much for the kind words and appreciation for this thread (well, I am lumping this thread in with the previous thread).  It means a lot to me.  I am also very grateful to everyone who has participated, contributed and helped in sharing info, reviews, opinions and photos, and I am so pleased that the thread has been a valuable resource and tool for so many people as they planned the different stages of their trips!

What a wonderful, comprehensive post you just shared with us!  Just as JediMasterNerd did, you touched on a lot of points of interest that people would want to know!

It sounds like your trip was absolutely fantastic!  I was reading the comments on each category as you went through them and thinking, "Yep.  I agree with that.  Yep, that too!"  Just to single out a small portion of the things I was agreeing with you on:

1.  I especially, wholeheartedly, agree that Christmas time is the perfect time to go.  There is a particular feeling in the air during the holidays at DLR that isn't there during other times of year.  Not to mention that the details and the beauty of it all are just exquisite;

2.  I agree with the whole assessment of the Grand Californian Hotel lobby atmosphere (I love to see Santa and the carolers in that specific setting) - it is a great, festive place to relax during the season so that you are away from the chaos in the parks, but not totally disconnected from the Christmas merriment;  

3.  I am a big, longtime Goofy's Kitchen fan, so I sometimes think the occasional negative reviews of it are overly harsh - but I also think that people expect a lot due to the high price tag.  I have never had a bad enough experience at Goofy's to turn me off of eating there for good.  There are some 'off' days here and there, of course, but I have stuck it out through the off days and have had really great times (the 'on' days) there too!  I will continue to eat at Goofy's and I am so glad you had a good experience there too!;

4.  I also thought that the PhotoPass photographers were everywhere!  It's weird because I have read some random comments here and there (on this board and others) saying that there were not a lot of photographers in the parks.  I didn't see it that way - in my opinion, there were a lot of them.  I saw 3 separate photographers stationed around the Buena Vista Street tree in November!  I didn't even get any PP pictures taken this year (as I normally would), but I saw the photographers all over the place!; and

5.  The mini-tree in your hotel room!  While I am glad to hear that it was worth the money (I've considered getting one of those trees in my hotel room in the past and haven't done it), I totally agree with you that you'd want to arrive in the room and see the tree already set up and waiting for you instead of answering the knock at the door and being handed the tree!  Eek!  The magic of the tree would kind of be ruined at that point, I think.  It sounds like it was bad timing.  It was lucky that your room was ready early, but I guess the Vacation Planning people don't take into consideration that a room might be ready early.  That's a shame.

Well, I guess you could just bring that same tree with you the next time you stay onsite at DLR and bring your own ornaments.




Now, as far as your question of whether or not the decorations are changed each year...

I guess the short answer would be...not really.  The more detailed answer would be that, technically, no, the decorations really don't change from year to year - for the most part.  However, sometimes Disney quietly removes certain things and adds certain things in without any fanfare. 

I was recently telling Tom/I'mTooExcitedToSleep of DIS Unplugged that I am basically the "decorations police."  I will go around and try to find things that have been added in or taken away.  And if I am not there to see for myself, I will ask other DIS'ers to tell me if certain things are missing or new.

Last year we got "new" (translation: recycled from WDW) trees in Toon Town, but the previous Christmas trees were much better.

The New Orleans Square decorations have changed here and there.  There used to be this - for lack of a better term - "light canopy" that hung overhead and illuminated the alleys of that land after hours.  Disney removed the light canopy and the whole element of light disappeared from NOS.  It really made a dramatic difference - and not for the better!  Then they put back some light strands overhead the next year - but it wasn't the same as the original light canopy.

However, what Disney removed in light canopies, they more than made up for in MASKS!

On the subject of decorations being added in or removed - I have been a bit bummed out because I have been working on my December 2012 TR, "_*Candlelight and Cannonballs*_" (link in signature below), and have been posting some of my best photos to date, I think, but I can't get anyone to come out of hiding and speak up.  All of my 'regulars' are away/busy for the holidays, or they are off & on commenters due to lack of time.  So I am basically posting to myself and maybe one or two others most of the time!  I'm in the final 10 pages of my TR thread (which spans 4 years), at which point it will be closed because it's reached its 250-page limit.

Meanwhile, I have been posting some good pictures in my TR!  Not on the level of I'm mikey's pictures, or KCmike's pictures, or Elk Grove Chris' pictures, of course - and I couldn't even begin to get fireworks pictures like Bret/mvf-m11c is able to get - but pretty good pictures nonetheless!  Gorgeous flowers!  Beautiful sunrises!  Intricate gingerbread house details!  Paradise Pier Hotel room pictures.  Lots of pictures!  Specific Earl of Sandwich information.  I haven't even gotten to the point in the TR where I saw my first Candlelight Processional/Ceremony, so those pictures will be coming soon too!  I take tons of photos all the time anyway, and I am obviously very detailed, but I think I surpassed some of my previous efforts on this recent trip.

Anyway, the reason I bring up my TR in relation to the subject of decorations changing is because in the last 2 days I have posted lots and lots and lots of photos of the stunning, dramatic, mysterious, colorful Mardi Gras masks from New Orleans Square - and I have been saying that many of those masks have, indeed, been added in over the last couple of years...but you wouldn't know they were new additions unless you were specifically looking for them.  I know that there were not as many masks back in 2010 (which was the last time I paid close attention to them).

So I guess the main point I am making is that the general, overall decorations don't change too significantly each year - but little things change here and there.  The gingerbread houses will all be different each year.  There are different wreaths that pop up in certain areas.  The Main Street holiday window displays may change a bit each year.  New Orleans Square may get more or fewer Mardi Gras masks.  Some of the in-store decor may change a bit.  

The flowers change - you will not necessarily see the same holiday flowers in the same spots every year.  One year there may be poinsettia baskets in Downtown Disney; the next year there are none.  You kind of have to look closely to see what is new or gone forever.

Since this was the first year for Cars Land and Buena Vista Street decorations and they were so extensive, I am wondering what will take place in 2013.  We may find that some of the decorations are relocated to other areas in the same lands, changed a little bit, or entirely removed.  Disney's Enhancement Team will look at photos of this year's decor and establish what needs to be changed/removed/added in/redone in time for November of 2013.



​


Anyway, I have babbled enough for today - in this thread, anyway!  I have to get back to my TR and work on that, as well as continue to silently organize Page 1 of this thread!

Again, thank you to everyone who has contributed to this thread in any way, and to all of the people who have been lurking, reading, asking questions, subscribing, etc.!  It has been a great holiday season at DLR this year, and we will await news of what 2013 holds for us!


----------



## mom2rtk

I hope to be in for 2013. Thanks for doing this Sherry! I was on last year's thread for a bit until we swapped to WDW for our trip. This time maybe we'll really head west!


----------



## Mickey&JoshNut

We are back from our first trip to Disneyland for Christmas and I just want to thank Sherry E and all the others that posted about Disneyland at the holidays.

We had the greatest time.  We stayed at the Disneyland Hotel from Dec 23 - 29 in a standard room in the Fantasy Tower.  

Here are some of our tips and highlights from our trip:

*DLH Room Decoration Package & Christmas Tree*
I decided to *splurge* and get the room decoration package and Christmas Tree (as well as 2 presents) through the Disneyland Vacation Planning Department.  The total cost was just over $700 but I felt it was so worth it and it made our stay just that much more special.  One word of warning...the room decorating package is done by the housekeeping department and the Tree and presents are arranged through bell services.  I wanted everything for our check in day so I was aware that our room would not be ready until 6 pm as bell services do not deliver the tree or presents until between 4 & 6 pm.  Since I wanted the decorations, tree and presents were a surprise for my Mom and the DL Vacation Planning Department made me aware that our room may not be available until 6 pm, I had prepared my Mom in advance that there was a possibility that our room would not be ready when we arrived.  When I went to check in at 2:30 pm they advised that the room was ready with the decorations but not the tree or presents so I advised I would wait.  I told my Mom the room was not ready so we went to purchase our premier passports and then checked out DCA to see CarsLand all decorated for Christmas.  It was just after 6 pm when I got the keys to our room and when we arrived at our room I was surprised to see that the door was even decorated.  The room decoration package and tree did not disappoint.  My Mom was in tears when she saw it all.  If you want to make your stay special, I would highly recommend splurging on the room decoration package and the Christmas Tree.  We priced out the individual items and the tree ornaments (everything was available in the parks and it was close to what I paid for the items).

*Crowds*
Because of the posts I had read and because we had previously visited WDW at Christmas, we were prepared for crowds and made use of the extra magic hour available each morning to resort guests.  We arrived at the parks between 7 and 7:15 am and we were able to ride all the rides we wanted before the major crowds arrived.  For example, on Dec 26 we arrived at DL just after 7 am and by 11 am we had breakfast in the park and had rode the following:  Star Tours, Space Mountain, Matterhorn, Big Thunder Mountain Railroad, Pirates, Haunted Mansion and Indiana Jones.  We wanted to ride IASW but it was experiencing "technical difficulties".  Also, having the extra magic hour allowed us to ride Radiator Springs Racers without much wait.  In addition, we found the crowds really increased on Dec 27 & 28 and we were so happy that we had made good use of our time in the parks prior as the wait times (even during extra magic hour) were long.  In addition, we went with the flow, when the parks got busy in the afternoon we headed back to the hotel for a break and then headed back to the parks at night.

*Weather*
One thing we were not expecting was how cold it was during our visit.  We had taken fleece jackets for the evenings but ended up wearing our jackets all day everyday.  My Mom had taken mitts as her hands tend to get cold quickly and I wish I had taken some as well for the evenings.  Yes, DL did sell mitts but I refused to pay $11.95 for a paid of mitts that I could buy for a $1 in the dollar store - the ones being sold at DL didn't even have Mickey on them!!!!  Also, we had a few mornings of rain and I recommend either taking ponchos or umbrellas because the crowds tend to stay away when it's raining.  We had fun riding the rides in the rain.

*Holiday Time Tour*
We booked this tour for Christmas day as I wanted something special to do on Christmas.  The tour was good but it was tough navigating the parks with the tour guide and our tour group because of the crowds.  It was fun to walk on HM and IASW.  We did get a few comments by people waiting for IASW (with a 2 hour wait time) that "we must be VIP's if we don't have to wait in line"...I think the highlight of the tour and what made it worth the money to us, were our padded front row seats for the parade, right in front of IASW and the cup of hot cocoa in the souvenir mug (the collectible pin was kinda nice too!).  

*Breakfast With Minnie & Friends at the Plaza Inn*
We booked this character meal for Christmas morning and we found it very unorganized.  We have done many character meals at WDW and we found this meal to be very unorganized.  I'm not sure if it is because people didn't realize the characters would come to your table but kids kept running up to the characters and standing in lines waiting to have their pictures taken and get autographs.  The character handler in the room we were in had to keep going over to three tables to explain that the kids needed to stay at the table and the characters would come to them because as soon as a character entered our room they would run over to them.  Also the way the characters come to the table does not make for eating your meal while it is hot.  We also found that our dirty plates were not removed from our table until almost the end of the meal.  As this was our first character meal at DL, I'm not sure if this things are normal or not at DL.  

*Merchandise*
We loved that each store at DL & DCA seems to carry different merchandise unlike at WDW where each store has the same things.  We loved walking through each store discovering different things and all the special merchandise for the different areas (Buena Vista Street, CarsLand, etc).  I was disappointed that there was no 2012 merchandise available.  I am glad I purchased a few 2012 scrapbook kits when we visited in October.  Also, I really wanted a Christmas fleece jacket but they only had small sized available. 

*Holiday Decorations*
OMG...where to begin...the trees and decorations were amazing...we loved all the decorations and trees.  Seeing Sleeping Beauty Castle during the day with the garland and icicles was amazing and to see the special lighting at night was just amazing.  The resorts also have amazing decorations.  We checked out all three Disney Hotels and they did not disappoint.  We are planning to stay at Paradise Pier next year.

*Santa*
We loved visiting Santa at Elais & Co at DCA.  The set up was like an old fashioned Santa in a department store.  We also visited Santa at the Disneyland Hotel and thought that the area at the hotel they had designed for him was very special.

*Dining*
We had our Christmas Eve dinner at Steakhouse 55 at the Disneyland Hotel.  I highly recommend this restaurant as the food is amazing!!!!!  We also dined at Flo's V8 Cafe, Pacific Wharf Cafe, Rainforest Cafe and discovered on our last day the Pizza and Pasta place on the Boardwalk in the Paradise Pier area of DCA - yum!!!!  can't wait for our next visit to DCA!!!!

*Cast Members*
We love the DL & DCA cast members.  We found them to be very friendly and always seemed to have a smile on their face and willing to help.  It seemed to us that they loved working at DL & DCA.

*Lilly Belle*
Third Time's a charm!!!!  We have tried to ride the Lilly Belle during our last 2 visits to DL and each time we were unsuccessful but this trip, on our last day in the parks we were successful!!!!  We were able to get a ride on the Lilly Belle at 9 am on December 28!!!!  What a delight to be able to ride in this presidential car and the souvenir ticket we received will be the star of my Christmas scrapbook.  If you want a ride in the Lilly Belle, you need to check with the train conductor right when the trains start operating at 8 am.  We waited in line for almost a half hour for the train to start running and kept our fingers crossed when we asked for the train conductor.  There were 3 runs on the 28th - 9 am, 12:15 pm and 2:30 pm...all spots were gone by 8:30 am.

We had the best time at Disneyland for Christmas and we are already planning our trip to Disneyland for next year but our trip will be earlier in December in order to get another chance to see the Christmas decorations before our Premier Passports expire on December 23, 2013. 

Thanks again for all your tips and suggestions that made our trip that much more special!!!!!


----------



## czmom

After the past two Decembers at WDW, we are heading West next year to visit Disneyland!  I am so excited and will be following this thread. Thanks for all your work, Sherry!

Our current plan is to come the week immediately following Thanksgiving, December 1-7. What would the differences be if we came the week prior to Thanksgiving instead (not the week of)? I am wondering about crowd levels, weather, ride closures, decorations, etc. Are there any advantages/disadvantages to either week?

I know it is quite far away still, but I am trying to rent points for VGC.

Thank you!


----------



## Sherry E

mom2rtk said:


> I hope to be in for 2013. Thanks for doing this Sherry! I was on last year's thread for a bit until we swapped to WDW for our trip. This time maybe we'll really head west!



*mom2rtk -*

You're very welcome!  I remember that you popped into the previous thread a few times.  Even though I'm sure the WDW trip was amazing, I do hope that you will be able to do a DLR holiday trip in 2013!  I think it's going to be a very newsworthy season, assuming that a party comes to Disneyland and the Candlelight Ceremony moves over to California Adventure.  

Stay tuned for August, when we begin the Theme Week Countdown!  I think 2013's countdown will be really fun because so many people went to DLR in 2012 and got fantastic photos of Cars Land, etc.






Mickey&JoshNut said:


> We are back from our first trip to Disneyland for Christmas and I just want to thank Sherry E and all the others that posted about Disneyland at the holidays.
> 
> We had the greatest time.  We stayed at the Disneyland Hotel from Dec 23 - 29 in a standard room in the Fantasy Tower.
> 
> Here are some of our tips and highlights from our trip:
> 
> *DLH Room Decoration Package & Christmas Tree*
> I decided to *splurge* and get the room decoration package and Christmas Tree (as well as 2 presents) through the Disneyland Vacation Planning Department.  The total cost was just over $700 but I felt it was so worth it and it made our stay just that much more special.  One word of warning...the room decorating package is done by the housekeeping department and the Tree and presents are arranged through bell services.  I wanted everything for our check in day so I was aware that our room would not be ready until 6 pm as bell services do not deliver the tree or presents until between 4 & 6 pm.  Since I wanted the decorations, tree and presents were a surprise for my Mom and the DL Vacation Planning Department made me aware that our room may not be available until 6 pm, I had prepared my Mom in advance that there was a possibility that our room would not be ready when we arrived.  When I went to check in at 2:30 pm they advised that the room was ready with the decorations but not the tree or presents so I advised I would wait.  I told my Mom the room was not ready so we went to purchase our premier passports and then checked out DCA to see CarsLand all decorated for Christmas.  It was just after 6 pm when I got the keys to our room and when we arrived at our room I was surprised to see that the door was even decorated.  The room decoration package and tree did not disappoint.  My Mom was in tears when she saw it all.  If you want to make your stay special, I would highly recommend splurging on the room decoration package and the Christmas Tree.  We priced out the individual items and the tree ornaments (everything was available in the parks and it was close to what I paid for the items).
> 
> 
> *Weather*
> One thing we were not expecting was how cold it was during our visit.  We had taken fleece jackets for the evenings but ended up wearing our jackets all day everyday.  My Mom had taken mitts as her hands tend to get cold quickly and I wish I had taken some as well for the evenings.  Yes, DL did sell mitts but I refused to pay $11.95 for a paid of mitts that I could buy for a $1 in the dollar store - the ones being sold at DL didn't even have Mickey on them!!!!  Also, we had a few mornings of rain and I recommend either taking ponchos or umbrellas because the crowds tend to stay away when it's raining.  We had fun riding the rides in the rain.
> 
> *Breakfast With Minnie & Friends at the Plaza Inn*
> We booked this character meal for Christmas morning and we found it very unorganized.  We have done many character meals at WDW and we found this meal to be very unorganized.  I'm not sure if it is because people didn't realize the characters would come to your table but kids kept running up to the characters and standing in lines waiting to have their pictures taken and get autographs.  The character handler in the room we were in had to keep going over to three tables to explain that the kids needed to stay at the table and the characters would come to them because as soon as a character entered our room they would run over to them.  Also the way the characters come to the table does not make for eating your meal while it is hot.  We also found that our dirty plates were not removed from our table until almost the end of the meal.  As this was our first character meal at DL, I'm not sure if this things are normal or not at DL.
> 
> *Holiday Decorations*
> OMG...where to begin...the trees and decorations were amazing...we loved all the decorations and trees.  Seeing Sleeping Beauty Castle during the day with the garland and icicles was amazing and to see the special lighting at night was just amazing.  The resorts also have amazing decorations.  We checked out all three Disney Hotels and they did not disappoint.  We are planning to stay at Paradise Pier next year.
> 
> *Lilly Belle*
> Third Time's a charm!!!!  We have tried to ride the Lilly Belle during our last 2 visits to DL and each time we were unsuccessful but this trip, on our last day in the parks we were successful!!!!  We were able to get a ride on the Lilly Belle at 9 am on December 28!!!!  What a delight to be able to ride in this presidential car and the souvenir ticket we received will be the star of my Christmas scrapbook.  If you want a ride in the Lilly Belle, you need to check with the train conductor right when the trains start operating at 8 am.  We waited in line for almost a half hour for the train to start running and kept our fingers crossed when we asked for the train conductor.  There were 3 runs on the 28th - 9 am, 12:15 pm and 2:30 pm...all spots were gone by 8:30 am.
> 
> We had the best time at Disneyland for Christmas and we are already planning our trip to Disneyland for next year but our trip will be earlier in December in order to get another chance to see the Christmas decorations before our Premier Passports expire on December 23, 2013.
> 
> Thanks again for all your tips and suggestions that made our trip that much more special!!!!!



*Mickey&JoshNut -*

You're welcome!  And thank you for taking the time to also share such wonderful information with us!  I am really appreciative and thankful that so many of our DIS'ers and thread followers are taking time out of their days to write up these amazing, informative recaps of their holiday trips (the good and sometimes not so good parts of the trip), which will really be helpful to people who come to the thread throughout the new year as they plan their holiday 2013 trips.

I am also finding it very interesting that our WDW veterans are saying similar things in their observations about the DLR Christmas festivities - like about different merchandise being in the shops, for example.  I would have never guessed that WDW had the same items in every shop!  Yay!  Score one for Disneyland in that area!  I'm also pleased that our WDW vets were not disappointed with DLR's decor, seeing that WDW's decor is soooo extensive throughout all the hotels, parks and everywhere else.

I could have commented on all of your categories, but I singled out certain ones above!

*DLH Room Decoration Package & Christmas Tree* -  This information is extremely useful!  More than ever it seems that folks want to know about these packages and trees.  I'm glad that you were able to arrange it so the tree was not delivered to your room and then handed to you, like what happened to *lucysmom* above!  The way it worked out for you, at least the element of surprise was maintained! That is so great that your mom loved it enough that it brought her to tears!  

*Weather* - Yes, we have been having some extra chilly weather for SoCal lately.  It can get cold.  It can drop down to the 30's, and even below that in the San Fernando Valley and places like Palmdale/Lancaster/Valencia.  One local city (not anywhere near where I am, sadly) just got snow overnight, and our news stations were showing the shocked residents down on the ground, trying to make snow angels in one inch of snow!  If I ever saw snow on my street I would be so shocked I might be trying to do the same thing! 

Don't ever listen to anyone who tells you that it doesn't get cold here (especially if they don't live in California).  We may not be known for blankets of snow and blizzards in the middle of Los Angeles or Orange County, but it can definitely get crisp out there in December-January-February!  My hands are frozen bricks right at the moment!

*Breakfast With Minnie & Friends at the Plaza Inn* - Now, to be fair, I will preface my comments by saying that I have never eaten at the Minnie & Friends meal so I do not have personal experience there, but lots and lots of people love it.  Personally, I am a Goofy's Kitchen fan and many people don't like it, so what do I know?  

BUT...I will say that your review of Minnie & Friends is not the only one I have read that mentioned it was disorganized, and that the kids run up to the characters instead of letting the characters come to them.  I have definitely heard that in the past.

Also, I am someone who likes to ease into a character meal - I like to sit down and have a couple of minutes to get settled at my table, get my camera ready and prepare for characters.  I also like to be able to eat my food without being interrupted every minute by a character.  I like to have some space in between character visits, I suppose.  I get the feeling that if I were to eat at Minnie & Friends, I would not have time to eat (as you indicated).


*Holiday Decorations* - I always stay at the Paradise Pier Hotel now for my December trips.  I hope you enjoy it when you stay there.  Isn't the Christmas tree in the lobby gorgeous?  That is my favorite tree! 

*Lilly Belle* - Great information about this too!  I'm so happy for you that you were able to do this since the previous attempts were unsuccessful.






czmom said:


> After the past two Decembers at WDW, we are heading West next year to visit Disneyland!  I am so excited and will be following this thread. Thanks for all your work, Sherry!
> 
> Our current plan is to come the week immediately following Thanksgiving, December 1-7. What would the differences be if we came the week prior to Thanksgiving instead (not the week of)? I am wondering about crowd levels, weather, ride closures, decorations, etc. Are there any advantages/disadvantages to either week?
> 
> I know it is quite far away still, but I am trying to rent points for VGC.
> 
> Thank you!



*czmom -*

You're welcome!  Thank you for joining in!

Okay, here are my thoughts about the week before Thanksgiving:

1.  I don't know about crowds because I'm not sure what will be happening in terms of a Christmas party - will there or won't there be one, and if so, on which nights will it take place?  If a party happens, that will surely change the whole crowd dynamic and entertainment schedule.  

I think that IF Disney has decided to start a Christmas party at DLR in 2013, we will probably hear about it early on in 2013.  They will probably do a big press release and blog about it and start selling tickets in Summer.  If we have not heard anything about a Christmas party by August, that may mean that there won't be one; and

2.  I'm not sure if the season is going to officially begin on Mon., 11/11 or Fri., 11/15, but most likely none of the hotels will be decorated before Thanksgiving weekend (starting on the Friday after, the Grand Californian Hotel gets decorated first, then the Disneyland Hotel, and the Paradise Pier Hotel last).  

In fact, even Downtown Disney doesn't start playing Christmas music until later in the season.  And the Jingle Jangle Jamboree seems to have been missing a few decorations on the first day of the season in 2012, but as the season progressed more decorations appeared.  

If you want the full holiday experience - such as enjoying the wonderful hotel decorations and the Grand Californian lobby atmosphere (mentioned by lucysmom above), I would stick with the early December dates.  That way, all rides are sure to be running and a lot of people will be back at home and school, in between Thanksgiving and Christmas breaks.  

Weather probably won't be too much different between November and December - December may be slightly colder.

I usually do my multi-night trips to DLR in either the first week or second week of December to avoid huge crowds while getting the complete holiday experience.  I don't like to feel as though I am missing anything - even if it is just the hotel decorations!  I want the full array of holiday offerings.  For the last 2 seasons I found Mondays to be very pleasant, crowd-wise, and Tuesdays were more crowded.  But, if you are at DLR for 6 days, even if it is crowded you will have plenty of time to get everything done.

I hope that helps somewhat!


----------



## JediMasterNerd

Yes, the shirts I was looking for are the red ones. This is where it stinks that every store is different in DLR as I had to ask each store if they had it and each one said no, check this other store. If they had a central inventory type system they can just check for me     But we did have an amazing time! I really enjoyed the whole trip.

And, I thought of a couple of more comments to make...

Regarding Candlelight Processional... During our holiday tour our tour guide talked about the CP quite a bit and how amazing it is but also mentioned that several years ago (I want to say she said 2008 but I certainly could be wrong) it was moved from Town Hall to Hyperion (or another theatre or location) and due to the backlash from visitors it was moved back to Town Hall and that Disney understands how special it is to hold at TH... This all came unprompted fromo anyone. So, hopefully, CP will continue at its current location.

And my other comment is not Christmas oriented, but wanted to mention this anyway... We got a fast pass for RSR on Christmas Eve but due to dinner reservations we couldn't use them. The CM at the FP machine told us to come any time after the FP time to use them --- but then we got the special DL fast passes and ended up not using the RSR FPs. The next day we were at RSR and I had the fast passes so we told a CM we couldn't use them last night and asked if we could use them today and they said absolutely, no problem. So instead of a 2.5 hour wait for the ride we had 20-30 min FP wait. Not sure if this is standard procedures or not, but just wanted to throw it out there if anyone is trying to get on the ride and has problems.

Happy New Year!

J.


----------



## mom2rtk

Sherry E said:


> *mom2rtk -*
> 
> You're very welcome!  I remember that you popped into the previous thread a few times.  Even though I'm sure the WDW trip was amazing, I do hope that you will be able to do a DLR holiday trip in 2013!  I think it's going to be a very newsworthy season, assuming that a party comes to Disneyland and the Candlelight Ceremony moves over to California Adventure.
> 
> Stay tuned for August, when we begin the Theme Week Countdown!  I think 2013's countdown will be really fun because so many people went to DLR in 2012 and got fantastic photos of Cars Land, etc.




Thanks so much for the kind welcome Sherry!

In the end last year, the draw of seeing new Fantasyland at WDW just won out and I knew I had to head back to the World in 2012. I'm really looking forward to hopefully making it west this year though to check out everything that is new since our last visit in 2010.

We've done Mickey's Very Merry Christmas Party at WDW 9 times now, so I'd love to do a similar party at DLR! It won't be a big deal at all to me to see a party added, but I'll be curious to see how that is received at DLR where previuosly the special things were just included in a regular park day (like the Christmas parade).

My biggest concern with scheduling a holiday trip is crowd levels. Are there certain weeks or days in late November or early December that are known for lower crowds? Are there special events in that time that affect crowd levels (like Pop Warner and parade taping at WDW?) When do they typically tape for the Christmas parade at DLR?


----------



## BELLEDOZER

Due to HOJO's room special, it was too good to turn down, so I've locked down my dates to: Nov 24 to 29, staying at HOJO's. Thanks to everyone for their great info on Christmas time in Disneyland, especially our resident wizard of all things Disneyland at Christmas time Sherry! Can't wait to start planning my trip. Now I've just got to lock down cheap airfare in Apr/May and I'm good to go. Let the over planning begin!!

Trish


----------



## mom2rtk

Do the rates apply for next December? We're considering a trip. Don't know for sure yet where we want to stay, but maybe should consider booking something just in case.

What do they call this location?


----------



## czmom

mom2rtk said:


> Do the rates apply for next December? We're considering a trip. Don't know for sure yet where we want to stay, but maybe should consider booking something just in case.
> 
> What do they call this location?



They do work for December. It is called HOJO Anaheim. I just booked a backup room there for 25% off.


----------



## tksbaskets

*Mickey&JoshNut* thank you for the great wrap-up of your recent trip!

*czmom* you're going to fall in love with Disneyland at Christmas.  I'm just sayin'


----------



## swooshbear

Sherry E said:


> *swooshbear -*
> 
> Thank you so much for posting the CP link and the info about the candy canes!
> 
> So many people wonder about those candy canes and what makes them so special. Some folks just want to actually see them being made.  It's good to know that there is something different about them that puts them in a league above other candy canes!
> 
> About the CP - What did you think of the crowds and the CP's impact on Main Street?  I would have definitely signed on for a John Stamos CP if he had narrated earlier on in the month.  I knew that December 20th would be really busy anyway (the closer to Christmas it gets, the more crowded it gets), but because John is such a huge Disneyland fan I'm sure that he attracted a lot more people to the parks to see him.  I would have liked to see Kurt Russell, Dick Van Dyke or John Stamos, but I'm actually really happy that I got to see the Lou Diamond Phillips CP nights - he did a fine job - and I feel very lucky that I got seats both of those nights.
> 
> Plus, I don't know if I'm the only one who feels this way, but I am quite happy that I finally got to see the CP in its original, historical, longtime setting - Town Square - before it moves elsewhere.  I know that most people hope that it moves to the Hyperion next year (_because they think that this will diminish crowds on Main Street and eliminate scheduling issues - not realizing that if the CP moves to DCA it will likely be because there is a paid Christmas party in DL, which will then cause all kinds of other crowd and scheduling issues_).  I'm sure the CP will still be a lovely show when it's in a theater, but it won't be the same or have the same intimate - almost haunting - vibe that it has in Town Square!  It just won't.
> 
> I really think that Town Square is a wonderful setting for the CP - and sure, I got caught up in some of the slow-moving crowds on Main Street as I was exiting the park during the last CP of the night (I saw the first show of the night), but it was fine.  It didn't ruin my trip, or my night.  I've seen worse crowds than that in Adventureland and New Orleans Square after Fantasmic, and on New Year's Eve many years ago.



We actually tried to avoid the crowds on Main Street as much as we could because we knew it would get packed in that area. Since we had tickets for the 7:30 show, we left DL early and spent the rest of the afternoon in DCA. Once it was time to line up for the CP, we just walked through the main gates and straight to the line. While we were in line, we could tell it was crowded as the first show was ending and people were trying to leave the area. It can be a hassle but if you can manage your time and avoid Main Street for a few hours, it's not that bad. I agree that Town Square is the best place for the CP and moving it would ruin some of the magic. But on the flip side, you would not need to cancel shows due to weather (which happened to us earlier in Dec).


----------



## luulu1999

Well we made it there and back!! I started a trip report for our first trip!! I have to say DIS helped A LOT I wish I would have known about it BEFORE I had made our dates and stuff!! But you can read my report (I dont know how to post the link  ) We had an awesome time and my kiddos have already started saving their change for our next trip and I am looking into pricing and stuff and am also considering going to WDW even though I LOVED DL!!!  Hopefully by the end of the year we will be going on another Disney trip Next visit though I am going to try for a less crowded time!!


----------



## larina

So very excited to be saying that we will be going to Disneyland for Christmas 2013. Looks like December 22 - 27 at the PPH (we just can't give up that view of CA and WOC), although we may consider the DLH if we can figure out how to secure a view of the park. Anyhow, I'm just excited to be back on the holiday thread. I missed it.


----------



## lurpee

We have been home for a week now and are already planning our trip for December!  We were at DL from 12/14 to the 26th.  It looks like our next trip will be 12/5 to 12/10 as a girls only trip (DL has had enough of Disneyland for the next few years after 10 days there).  I'm excited!


----------



## tksbaskets

larina said:


> So very excited to be saying that we will be going to Disneyland for Christmas 2013. Looks like December 22 - 27 at the PPH (we just can't give up that view of CA and WOC), although we may consider the DLH if we can figure out how to secure a view of the park. Anyhow, I'm just excited to be back on the holiday thread. I missed it.





lurpee said:


> We have been home for a week now and are already planning our trip for December!  We were at DL from 12/14 to the 26th.  It looks like our next trip will be 12/5 to 12/10 as a girls only trip (DL has had enough of Disneyland for the next few years after 10 days there).  I'm excited!



This is GREAT!   You can report back to those of us who will living vicariously through this DIS thread!


----------



## Mickey&JoshNut

We too are just back from DL...we were at the DLH from Dec 23-29 and I just got off the phone with the Disney Travel Company and booked our trip for December 8-14, 2013 at Paradise Pier.  While we had fun at Christmas, we want to get another trip in to DL before our Premier Passports expire.  Got a great AP rate for Paradise Pier for a standard room for our dates....I can't wait to begin the planning again!!!!!!!


----------



## Mickey&JoshNut

I posted these pictures on the thread I started about our DLH Room Decorating Package and Christmas Tree for 2012.  I finally figured out how to post pictures so thought I would add them to this thread in case someone is thinking about doing this for Christmas 2013.  The price for all my decorations with tax and delivery fees was just over $700.  I got the following:  Mickey's Favorite Things - Holiday Room decoarting package ($350), Mickey's Christmas Tree Cheer - 2012 ($200), Santa's Gift Bag for Adults ($90) and Christmas ChEARS to you ($50) 

Here is what we got....

This was what we saw when we got to our door






Here are the snowflakes on the carpet that we saw when we entered the room






Here is the Christmas Tree (on top of the box they give you to ship it home) and park of the room decorating package on the bed.






The room decorating package items on on the left bed and the presents/gifts I ordered are on the right bed (love the lighted headboard - it was on when we entered the room)






Here is the Santa Mickey Cookie dish, cookies, and Christmas storybook






Also there were six lighted lumieres (sp?) around the room that gave just the right amount of light when we entered.  You can see one of the lights on the floor near the tree box.  

I felt that what I got was worth the money I spent.  I know it's not for everyone, but it made our Christmas trip that much more special.


----------



## larina

tksbaskets said:


> This is GREAT!   You can report back to those of us who will living vicariously through this DIS thread!


That will be my pleasure. I plan on taking lots of pics, of our room, any surprises, and the holiday fun in general. I really feel so blessed to have the opportunity. Nothing like Christmas at the Happiest, I mean Merriest, Place on Earth!!!!

Mickey&JoshNut, thanks for posting those pics. We are trying to think of ways to make our Christmas 2013 trip extra special (I only have my kids every other Christmas now) and were just talking about in-room surprises like these. I'm going to show her so we can figure out what we want. I will skip the ornaments, since we have at least 30 Disney ornaments already, lol.


----------



## tksbaskets

Thank you *Mickey&JoshNut* for posting the pictures from your in-room decorating.  I've wondered for the price what you would get.  It all looked high quality. 


*larina* - I'll look forward to hearing about your holiday adventures!


----------



## Mickey&JoshNut

tksbaskets said:


> Thank you *Mickey&JoshNut* for posting the pictures from your in-room decorating.  I've wondered for the price what you would get.  It all looked high quality.



With the exception of the cookies, snowflakes and lumieres, everything was available for purchase in the parks...I was really surprised and pleased that it wasn't "cheap" for the price we paid.


----------



## cgh

Is the week before Christmas as crazy busy as the week after?  DS has a December 23 birthday and I was thinking it might be fun to go to Disney maybe  December 18-24, then head home. I was hoping it wouldn't be as busy as later one.

Am I kidding myself?


----------



## Pesky

cgh said:


> Is the week before Christmas as crazy busy as the week after?  DS has a December 23 birthday and I was thinking it might be fun to go to Disney maybe  December 18-24, then head home. I was hoping it wouldn't be as busy as later one.
> 
> Am I kidding myself?



I'm planning on hitting the parks the 16th-19th.  My understanding is that week is when it starts to ramp up in terms of crowd level for the holidays as people are doing exactly what we are thinking -- heading out a bit earlier to try and beat the crowds (ironic, right?)!  I am willing to bet that the weekend days of the 21st and 22nd might be pretty bad.


----------



## MyMuse

I wanted to say a very big, grateful and magical thank you to Sherri and contributors to this thread. 
I went the first week of the season and had a wonderful time thanks to my information from here. I have been crazy busy since I returned and haven't been able to come back on and see how everybody else was.


----------



## ksromack

Thank you, Sherry for the heads up on this thread!  I'm just on page 2 and i'm really going to try to read the entire 250 pages of the superthread before this one  

Right now I have to make 48 cupcakes for a co-worker's 60th birthday party tomorrow.  Yes, I am a procrastinator 

Anyway, I'm subscribed to this thread so I won't miss anything.  I will be diligent in my reading here but also need to do my own WDW Dec 2012 trip report.  I took about 2000 photos


----------



## Leilanie94

Thank you to Sherri and the many contributors to this awesome thread! 

We are excited for our November 2013 trip.


----------



## Sherry E

MyMuse said:


> I wanted to say a very big, grateful and magical thank you to Sherri and contributors to this thread.
> I went the first week of the season and had a wonderful time thanks to my information from here. I have been crazy busy since I returned and haven't been able to come back on and see how everybody else was.



*MyMuse -*

You're very welcome - I'm glad to have been of help in any way.  I'm so happy to hear that your very first holiday trip to Disneyland/California Adventure was a success and that you had a great time!





ksromack said:


> Thank you, Sherry for the heads up on this thread!  I'm just on page 2 and i'm really going to try to read the entire 250 pages of the superthread before this one
> 
> Right now I have to make 48 cupcakes for a co-worker's 60th birthday party tomorrow.  Yes, I am a procrastinator
> 
> Anyway, I'm subscribed to this thread so I won't miss anything.  I will be diligent in my reading here but also need to do my own WDW Dec 2012 trip report.  I took about 2000 photos



*Kathy -*

Welcome!  I'm happy that you made it here to subscribe!  Judging by the speed at which some threads move down the pages of this forum, I was assuming that this thread would be buried somewhere before you found it on your own (hence, the heads up)!

You sound like a girl after my own heart - procrastinating, and also taking tons of photos!  That's me on both counts!

I'm going to post some photos here in the next day or two - just a highlight reel of sorts, for anyone new to the thread (or perhaps new to the DLR holiday season in general).  Stay tuned!

I'm also going to get back to assembling Page 1 of this thread, since I left it half-done.

The previous Superthread is a good one to skim through when you have time - even if there is no time to actually read it all, maybe you can glance at the 2012 and 2011 Theme Week Countdowns in that thread and all of the photos that were contributed for them.  



Leilanie94 said:


> Thank you to Sherri and the many contributors to this awesome thread!
> 
> We are excited for our November 2013 trip.



*Leilanie94 -*

You're welcome!  Will the November trip be your first time at DLR for the holiday season?  I don't know what is in store as far as a Christmas party (I'm thinking we will probably get one for the first time ever), but even without a party the season will be amazing if it is anything like the 2012 season.  Last year's holiday season was fabulous!  California Adventure's makeover finally being done was a big contributor to that.

Anyway, stay tuned to Page 1 of this thread as I continue to organize it and add in more links and information that will be helpful!


----------



## ksromack

BELLEDOZER said:


> Due to HOJO's room special, it was too good to turn down, so I've locked down my dates to: Nov 24 to 29, staying at HOJO's. Thanks to everyone for their great info on Christmas time in Disneyland, especially our resident wizard of all things Disneyland at Christmas time Sherry! Can't wait to start planning my trip. Now I've just got to lock down cheap airfare in Apr/May and I'm good to go. Let the over planning begin!!
> 
> Trish



I saw in a later post that HoJo was 25% off....we are looking at HoJo as well (Dec 2-9) and I was wondering if there was a special code for this discount?  Or has that discount expired?  Did you go through Disney travel or directly with HoJo?  I don't mind going through Disney travel as I can use my Disney Gift Cards to pay off that part of the trip 



czmom said:


> They do work for December. It is called HOJO Anaheim. I just booked a backup room there for 25% off.



Curious......



lurpee said:


> We have been home for a week now and are already planning our trip for December!  We were at DL from 12/14 to the 26th.  It looks like our next trip will be 12/5 to 12/10 as a girls only trip (DL has had enough of Disneyland for the next few years after 10 days there).  I'm excited!



We're looking at the 2nd-10th   It'll be my very first trip to DL!



Mickey&JoshNut said:


> We too are just back from DL...we were at the DLH from Dec 23-29 and I just got off the phone with the Disney Travel Company and booked our trip for December 8-14, 2013 at Paradise Pier.  While we had fun at Christmas, we want to get another trip in to DL before our Premier Passports expire.  Got a great AP rate for Paradise Pier for a standard room for our dates....I can't wait to begin the planning again!!!!!!!



We spent 9 days at Port Orleans Riverside Dec 2012 so hubby and I have a December Disney bug now!  Not looking for an antidote


----------



## ksromack

mvf-m11c said:


> Nice to see the 3rd Christmas Superthread up and the 2nd one that you started Sherry. I remember a couple of years ago when you started the 2nd Christmas Superthread when I was in WDW during the Holiday season.
> 
> For a start with pictures for the new Superthread, here are pictures of "Believe...In Holiday Magic" fireworks from my trip last month.



So I'm going to need a little background here 
Did you use a tripod to get these shots?  What camera/lens are you using?  These pictures are fabulous!


----------



## mvf-m11c

ksromack said:


> So I'm going to need a little background here
> Did you use a tripod to get these shots?  What camera/lens are you using?  These pictures are fabulous!



Yes, I used a tripod during "Believe...In Holiday Magic" fireworks. You can bring tripods in the park as long as they aren't professional tripods. I used a Nikon D5100 with a 35mm Nikkor f/1.8G AF-S DX Lens for those pictures.

Thank you.


----------



## BELLEDOZER

HOJO's is having various one day room sales this month. It's on Facebook, but one of the members posted the knowledge of the discounts on this board, and I was able to take advantage of it. Watch HOJO's Facebook site for discounts and special one day promo's. Dis members get a 15% DIScount, but the extra 10% is always helpful, when planning on a tight budget. I booked directly through their website, if this helps. I've done this many times, and haven't had any problems.


----------



## Sherry E

I'm posting this for *Kathy*, and for anyone else out there who may be lurking or who has just recently joined in!  

If you don't think you'll have time to go through the Christmas Superthread that preceded this one (it had to be closed because it hit the 250-page limit), which had well over 300,000 views (!!!), you may enjoy looking at our popular *Theme Week Countdowns from 2011 and 2012*!  The Countdowns are a wonderful showcase for photos of the specific holiday highlights around Disneyland Resort that may be easily overlooked or unknown (such as, perhaps, the various types of Christmas trees around DLR), and we have had some amazing contributions from our DIS'ers.

We will be doing Theme Week Countdowns (we count down to the official start date of the Disneyland holiday season in November) again this year, but not until August.  For the past 2 years I have begun the countdowns on the last Monday in August.  This year I think I'll start at least 2 weeks earlier than that, if not 3 weeks, and I will probably end the countdown just a few days earlier than I normally do - instead of on the actual start date of the season.

Anyway, thus far our Theme Week Countdowns have included 12 weekly themes and 6 daily themes.  I do plan to add in some categories this year.  Some themes may even 'graduate' from daily mini-themes to weekly themes! Some themes may end up being packaged together into a 2-for-1 theme!  I never announce which themes I am going to be putting up each week so that it will be a surprise for everyone, and I changed the order around last year from the sequence I followed in 2011.  

If you'd like to check out the Theme Week Countdowns from 2011 and 2012, here are the links with directions as to where the Countdowns begin and end in the previous Christmas/Holiday Season Superthread:



*2011 Theme Week Countdown*

*Countdown starts (August 29, 2011) on* *Page 72*, *Post #1073*

*Countdown ends on **Page 128*, *Post #1918*


*2012 Theme Week Countdown*

*Countdown starts (August 27, 2012) on* *Page 180*, *Post #2691*

*Countdown ends on* *Page 227*, *Post #3405*


​


----------



## scrapbunny

Finally have a minute to thank Sherry and all the other great people on these boards for helping make our January trip wonderful. We ended up going to see the floats for the Rose Parade on the 31st/1st and then getting into Anaheim around 4 am on the 1st. We were in DL by 9am and enjoyed 6 days taking it easy. We really enjoyed the Three Kings Day activities: lots of character interactions, good food, free crafts and face painting and not really that many people compared to the crowds in the rest of the park. 
Not DL but if you are going to be in the area I highly recommend seeing the Rose Parade floats in the staging area. The floats start parking at 8pm which is when the streets start closing, and the floats must all be parked by 2am. We ate dinner, found a pretty close parking spot at one end and started walking the staging street. All the floats have at least a few people at them and they all would talk with us about their floats, some even giving out flowers  Of course we loved the Cars Land float  It was huge and we got to talk to the tech guy as he was setting up all the wiring for the music 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




We were mainly going during this time because we all had the time off and did notice that things started coming down during this last week of the season and of course Santa was long gone at this time. This didn't make a difference to my family but thought it worth mentioning so you know that not everything is going on the whole season. 
Thanks again Sherry for all the advise and posts. We had a great time and are now planning our April trip


----------



## Sherry E

*scrapbunny -*

You're welcome!  And thank you so much for your post!  I'm happy to have been of help in some small way.

Coincidentally, I had been planning to add a link or two to info about the Rose Parade floats in my post on Page 1 regarding other holiday-related things to do in SoCal, so I was happy to see that you posted some info about your experience!  You read my mind!

Also, I'm glad that you posted the comment about how not all of the holiday things are up through the whole season (like Santa, for example), until it ends.  I have been saying this in different ways for as long as I can remember because I pay a lot of attention to when certain things start appearing for the holidays, and when they disappear.  I'm glad to see that someone else is discovering the same thing!  It is also a fact that not all of the holiday things are in effect when the season official begins as well!

Even when the official end of the holiday season is a week into January, that doesn't necessarily mean that _everything_ will be going on until that time - the hotels will not be decorated quite that long, for instance.  The hotels kind of operate on their own separate schedule, and are not really consistent with the parks.  The hotels don't get their decorations when the season begins, either!

I knew Santa was gone from all of the hotels by Christmas.  In Disneyland he had been spotted at the old Reindeer Round-Up in his 'street clothes' (green plaid) after Christmas, but once the Round-Up became the Jingle Jangle Jamboree I think that changed.  And it wouldn't make sense to have Santa at Elias & Company past Christmas if he is gone from all of the other places.  (Of course, I am only referring to his 5 specific photo spots and not his appearance in the Christmas Fantasy Parade.)

The Dickens Carolers disappear within a couple of days after Christmas too.

I also think that as soon as New Year's Day is over, Disneyland sort of quietly, sneakily begins to take some things down here and there (and maybe they also stop selling a few of the holiday-specific food items) over the course of the week, but it may be so 'under the radar' and gradual that no one really notices if a wreath is suddenly missing from that spot or a tree is gone from a shop or whatever.

Bret/mvf-m11c was at DLR just over a week ago and he noticed that the giant Christmas lights in A Bug's Land were still there, but that the giant ornaments were gone.

It's a Small World Holiday (and most of the decorations around it) seems to always stay up until just past mid-January.

Of course, the majority of the decorations in New Orleans Square (with the exception of the Christmas-specific things like trees) stay up way past Christmas, into the Mardi Gras celebrations, and then come down in March.

Many people don't care if they miss out on certain things that are not as big of a deal, but I am one who is a stickler for getting the "full holiday experience" if I am going to visit DLR for the holiday season.  That means that I want the entire Resort to be in the swing of things.  I don't want to think that I missed out on seeing/buying/eating certain things because I went two weeks too early or one week too late.  I want the full array of holiday fun, decorations, merriment, music, food and merchandise (there are even some merchandise items that don't hit the shelves at DLR until early December) all throughout both parks, all 3 hotels and Downtown Disney- but preferably not at a time when the crowds are the worst.  

So, to go at a time when I am certain everything is up and running and available, but the crowds are not at their peak, leaves me with a narrow window of time in which to take my trips - basically late November - mid-December!  And that's why my trips almost always fall within in that window!


----------



## BELLEDOZER

The reason I picked the dates I did, was to avoid missing some of the Christmas parties we go to in Nov (although I will be missing one). It seems like the Christmas parties start earlier and earlier and for us start Mid Nov. Problem is that we belong to too many different vintage vehicle groups that all have their various parties around the same time. I have realistic goals about going the dates I'm going down for, and wanted to see the parks completely outfitted for the Christmas season. However it didn't dawn on me that my last day in the parks was going to be on  Thanksgiving and flying home Black Friday. I thought I was more up on the USA holidays than I am. Time to get a e book on USA holidays and read it. Either way the photographer in me is drooling over the thought of going solo this time of year, and I know I'm going to be taking way too many pics than I plan on.


----------



## Sherry E

BELLEDOZER said:


> The reason I picked the dates I did, was to avoid missing some of the Christmas parties we go to in Nov (although I will be missing one). It seems like the Christmas parties start earlier and earlier and for us start Mid Nov. Problem is that we belong to too many different vintage vehicle groups that all have their various parties around the same time. I have realistic goals about going the dates I'm going down for, and wanted to see the parks completely outfitted for the Christmas season. However it didn't dawn on me that my last day in the parks was going to be on  Thanksgiving and flying home Black Friday. I thought I was more up on the USA holidays than I am. Time to get a e book on USA holidays and read it. Either way the photographer in me is drooling over the thought of going solo this time of year, and I know I'm going to be taking way too many pics than I plan on.



*Trish -*

That's exactly how I get as many photos as I get, and it's also how I am able to take time to really try to find occasional photo subjects/perspectives that are not as commonly seen - Solo Time.  I like to totally immerse myself in taking pictures.  It's quite cathartic for me.  As much as I like to see my friends here and there, if not for my golden solo time I would not be able to embark on photo quests and missions around DLR and elsewhere!  I even walk around my own neighborhood, up and down the side streets, snapping away at whatever catches my eye - I'm always on a quest to take better, more interesting, more colorful photos.  And if I feel I didn't take good pictures of one thing or another, I will get back out there and take more pictures of that same subject on a future trip to try to improve!

You will have a lot of material in the parks to work with during the holidays when you get out there to take photos!  

I don't know when your arrival date will be, but it sounds like you will miss the hotels being decorated.  You'll get the park decorations and the two holiday ride overlays, but the 3 hotels will likely not be decorated yet and Downtown Disney will probably not be playing any holiday music until right after you leave.  I'm not sure if the ice rink is coming back to DTD this year either.

I would think that many people will go away for Thanksgiving and will stay at their destinations for at least a couple of days.  I could be very wrong, but I wouldn't think that Friday is the worst travel day.  Saturday or Sunday of that weekend would probably be the worst travel day.  Now if you decided to shop at any stores on Black Friday, then it would be an absolutely madhouse!


----------



## BELLEDOZER

Thanks for the vote of confidence Sherry! My dates are Nov 24 to 29th, staying at HOJO's. I've just got to find cheap air in Apr, and I'm all set. It's really the only time that I could go that works around the family's various activities. My DH goes away alot on union related business, and  he felt I deserved a trip of my own. I love traveling solo, as I get to do things at my own pace, and take the pics I want to take without the family constantly bugging me to keep up with them. I did check out the USA holidays (I hate when there is missing knowledge in my memory banks and try to fill them when I notice the blanks), and have more knowledge than before. I don't intend to take advantage of the Black Friday sales, although they are a great deal better than our Boxing Day sales up here. I love taking detail orientated pics with my older Sony DSLR, and know I'll be taking way more pics than I intend to on this trip. I appreciate my time away from the family, as it's a much needed stress relief for me (especially with 2 boys, and one of which is accident prone). I actually go more for the pic taking than the rides (yes I'm a photo geek, I admit it!), and the time away from the kids. Take care and have a great day!

Trish


----------



## Sherry E

BELLEDOZER said:


> Thanks for the vote of confidence Sherry! My dates are Nov 24 to 29th, staying at HOJO's. I've just got to find cheap air in Apr, and I'm all set. It's really the only time that I could go that works around the family's various activities. My DH goes away alot on union related business, and  he felt I deserved a trip of my own. I love traveling solo, as I get to do things at my own pace, and take the pics I want to take without the family constantly bugging me to keep up with them. I did check out the USA holidays (I hate when there is missing knowledge in my memory banks and try to fill them when I notice the blanks), and have more knowledge than before. I don't intend to take advantage of the Black Friday sales, although they are a great deal better than our Boxing Day sales up here. I love taking detail orientated pics with my older Sony DSLR, and know I'll be taking way more pics than I intend to on this trip. I appreciate my time away from the family, as it's a much needed stress relief for me (especially with 2 boys, and one of which is accident prone). I actually go more for the pic taking than the rides (yes I'm a photo geek, I admit it!), and the time away from the kids. Take care and have a great day!
> 
> Trish



I understand your photo geek-ness!  I only went on 3 rides (over the course of 4 days) on this past December 2012 DLR trip because I was too focused on taking pictures!  When I was a child and a teenager enjoying Disneyland, never in a million years would I have expected that that one day I'd be in the parks, barely paying attention to rides and only taking pictures!  How things change!

You know, to be honest, I had forgotten that this year's Thanksgiving was going to be so late in November until you just mentioned what your last trip day would be.  There are times when Thanksgiving is on an earlier date in the month and it doesn't seem like it is happening quite so late.  This time, if I am not mistaken, I think our Thanksgiving is coinciding with the first night of Hanukkah - which hardly ever happens.

What I'm thinking is - because Thanksgiving is going to be so late in November this time around - maybe some of the hotel decorations will be up during your trip after all.  The decorations team may not want to wait until 11/29 to start putting up the GCH decor, and then wait until even later than that to put up the Disneyland Hotel and Paradise Pier decor.  So you may, _possibly_, be able to catch some of the hotel stuff after all.  The PPH tree is so gorgeous in person, and the GCH tree should not be missed.  Let's cross our fingers and hope that you'll be able to get the full, 100% holiday experience!


----------



## BELLEDOZER

HMMM...in your vast vault of experience, how busy do think Thanksgiving is going to be??? Just curious, and am thinking about getting an extra day park pass so I can go to the parks the day of arrival, as I should be checked into my hotel by around 3:30pm. Intend to fly into my fav airport SNA, as I find it much easier to fly in and out of (although the takeoffs and landings are so much fun!!). Normally I don't check out the DL hotels decorations, but it sounds like something I'm going to have to check out on my trip, especially during Christmas time. Thanks for all the great info Sherry!


----------



## Sherry E

BELLEDOZER said:


> HMMM...in your vast vault of experience, how busy do think Thanksgiving is going to be??? Just curious, and am thinking about getting an extra day park pass so I can go to the parks the day of arrival, as I should be checked into my hotel by around 3:30pm. Intend to fly into my fav airport SNA, as I find it much easier to fly in and out of (although the takeoffs and landings are so much fun!!). Normally I don't check out the DL hotels decorations, but it sounds like something I'm going to have to check out on my trip, especially during Christmas time. Thanks for all the great info Sherry!



I've never actually been in the parks on Thanksgiving day, and I haven't been there for Thanksgiving weekend in many years.  So any thoughts I have on how crowded it could be are based on what I have deduced from other people's info, comments and reports.  I've heard that it is pretty crowded on that day - but probably not post-Christmas/New Year's Eve level crowds.

Fellow DIS'er Mariezp was at DLR just last year for Thanksgiving and could answer the crowds question, and she did the big Thanksgiving buffet meal at the Disneyland Hotel.  She had begun a Pre-TR ("Turkey Day With the Mouse") but has not actually worked on the report yet because her photo storing site (Webshots) decided to discontinue their storage services and all of the links to all of the photos Marie has posted in assorted threads and trip reports were going to become invalid - not to mention that she had to download all of her photos (thousands and thousands) back to her PC to be able to store them elsewhere.  I think she became exhausted after that episode so I don't know when Marie will pop into this thread to offer any insight into Thanksgiving day crowds.

The hotels are never decorated for Halloween Time, so you haven't missed anything there if you haven't been paying attention to the hotel decorations on your Halloween trips.  I think that on Halloween day/night, there is a photo spot set up in the Grand Californian Hotel but that's about it.

However, during the holiday season it is a whole different story.  The holiday season is much more detailed, extensive and involved with its decorations and holiday festivities around Disneyland Resort than Halloween Time is, and that includes the 3 hotels.  There are Christmas trees in pretty much every store and every restaurant.  (The Goofy's Kitchen tree is really fun.)  There's themed holiday music playing in each land.  California Adventure is decorated for the season, whereas for Halloween Time it is pretty sad.  The holiday season is a whole different ballgame than Halloween Time!

All of the hotels are in the spirit of the season (as I mentioned yesterday, they usually get their decorations right after Thanksgiving, but this year it could be slightly earlier since Thanksgiving is so late in November), but the GCH is particularly festive.  During the holidays, when the Grand Californian Hotel tree is up, Santa poses for PhotoPass pictures and carolers come in to perform by the tree, while taking requests from people sprawled out on the couches and in chairs.  A pianist plays holiday music, then a guitarist strums some tunes.  It's a really nice environment.  However, the tree at the Paradise Pier Hotel is my actual favorite tree, though the whole environment is not as inviting and comfortable as the GCH's is.

So, yes, be sure to check out the hotels towards the end of your trip to see if any of the trees have gone up and the festivities have begun!


----------



## BELLEDOZER

I'm so sorry to hear that Mariezp has had so many problems with webshots. The trip couldn't have happened at a better time for me. The kids and I were involved in a pretty major crash a couple of weeks ago (got taken out by a distracted driver). We walked away from the crash with minor, but really annoying injuries(vehicle was written off). I'm starting physio today, and it's helping me keep focused on the trip and not my injuries. My DS 9 will probably need to start physio next week for his injuries. It's frustrating me, and am hoping the physio will help me recover. At least the trip is keeping my mind off the pain. Insurance co is already talking about a cash settlement for my injuries, but won't talk to them until I'm fully healed from crash. I can't wait to go and see the parks will all the Christmas decorations!! At least I know that the parks will be busy that day, and gives me more time plan around it, and be aware of it. Thanks for the info Sherry!! Because we've always stayed off site, I've never gone into the the DL owned hotels. But it sounds like it's something worth seeing, and am going to have to make an effort to explore the hotel decorations while I'm down there.


----------



## Sherry E

BELLEDOZER said:


> I'm so sorry to hear that Mariezp has had so many problems with webshots. The trip couldn't have happened at a better time for me. The kids and I were involved in a pretty major crash a couple of weeks ago (got taken out by a distracted driver). We walked away from the crash with minor, but really annoying injuries(vehicle was written off). I'm starting physio today, and it's helping me keep focused on the trip and not my injuries. My DS 9 will probably need to start physio next week for his injuries. It's frustrating me, and am hoping the physio will help me recover. At least the trip is keeping my mind off the pain. Insurance co is already talking about a cash settlement for my injuries, but won't talk to them until I'm fully healed from crash. I can't wait to go and see the parks will all the Christmas decorations!! At least I know that the parks will be busy that day, and gives me more time plan around it, and be aware of it. Thanks for the info Sherry!! Because we've always stayed off site, I've never gone into the the DL owned hotels. But it sounds like it's something worth seeing, and am going to have to make an effort to explore the hotel decorations while I'm down there.



I think if Webshots hadn't become a nightmare for Marie and ruined her incentive to sign onto DISboards, she'd be able to pop in and give a first-hand account of what the parks were like on Thanksgiving Day!

I'm so sorry to hear about the crash you and the kids endured a couple of weeks ago!  Thankfully no one was seriously hurt, but still...even minor injuries and a wrecked car are problems no one wants to deal with.  I hope that the physio is able to work wonders for you and your son.  Having something to plan for or look forward to later in the year will definitely be helpful!

Since the 3 Disney hotels are so close and easily accessible from Downtown Disney (well, the PPH is across the street from the GCH but still close), it is worth a trip to check out the decorations and Christmas trees in all of them.  Plus, they have extra gift shops to explore - sometimes the hotel gift shops might have items that have sold out of the shops in the parks.


----------



## BELLEDOZER

I rarely have accidents, and this was the first major one in 15+ years, and that's a miracle in itself, with all the crazy drivers here. Yes it was a bad accident, but it would have been much worse, had I not been able to do a last second evasive manouver in attempt to avoid the collision. So I'm happy with all occupants of both vehicles walking away from the crash relatively unscathed so to speak. My shoulder/neck problems I'm being very careful with, as I don't want it to become a chronic condition. I'm hoping the physio is going to solve the problems,  with the insurance covering most of the costs of the physio. We'll just see how it goes. Vehicles can be replaced, people can't. I'm definitely going to check out the hotels decorations while I'm there, as it sounds like something worth seeing. Thanks for all the support Sherry!


----------



## Kuilima

Aloha,
My family is planning a trip to DL this year from Dec. 16-21.  How soon will we know if they will start doing a Christmas Party at DL? Would I have to buy a regular park ticket in addition to the party ticket?  Just trying to figure out my budget and itinerary. Mahalo in advance!


----------



## Sherry E

Kuilima said:


> Aloha,
> My family is planning a trip to DL this year from Dec. 16-21.  How soon will we know if they will start doing a Christmas Party at DL? Would I have to buy a regular park ticket in addition to the party ticket?  Just trying to figure out my budget and itinerary. Mahalo in advance!



Hello, *Kuilima*!  

Welcome!  I'm glad you joined us.

About a possible party - well, I could be very wrong in my assessment/observations of how Disney does things but it seems like when they have something major to announce - like a major event coming for the holiday season - we would find out at least 3 months before the season begins, if not earlier than that.  

The season officially begins in November.  If there were to be a separate Christmas party, I am guessing that the Disney Parks Blog would break the news of this in August at the very latest (like last year in August they told us about the 20 nights of the Candlelight Processional/ceremony, which was unprecedented).  I kind of think they would tell us about it even earlier than that.  They would want to shout it from the rooftops, start building excitement and make it sound as though this party was going to be the best thing ever, and they'd want to do this early enough and far enough in advance to lure people into planning holiday trips.  They wouldn't wait until just a month before.

I'm pretty sure that you'd only need to have a party ticket if you wanted to attend the party, and you'd probably be able to get into the park a couple of hours before the party actually started (if this is run the way the Halloween parties are run).  If you wanted to visit the park(s) earlier that day (before party hours) you'd have to have a separate ticket/Hopper.


----------



## Leilanie94

Sherry E said:


> *Leilanie94 -*
> 
> You're welcome!  Will the November trip be your first time at DLR for the holiday season?  I don't know what is in store as far as a Christmas party (I'm thinking we will probably get one for the first time ever), but even without a party the season will be amazing if it is anything like the 2012 season.  Last year's holiday season was fabulous!  California Adventure's makeover finally being done was a big contributor to that.
> 
> Anyway, stay tuned to Page 1 of this thread as I continue to organize it and add in more links and information that will be helpful!



Hi Sherry,

Yes, the November trip will be our VERY first time at DLR for the holiday season! We are so excited! Looking forward to Carsland and all the holiday food, decorations, and festivities! 

We are staying at the Grand Californian. 

Thanks again!


----------



## tksbaskets

Leilanie94 said:


> Hi Sherry,
> 
> Yes, the November trip will be our VERY first time at DLR for the holiday season! We are so excited! Looking forward to Carsland and all the holiday food, decorations, and festivities!
> 
> We are staying at the Grand Californian.
> 
> Thanks again!



You're going to love Christmas time at the GCH!


----------



## Elk Grove Chris

This last Thanksgiving day wasn't that bad. It was busy early, but started to lighten up around 4 (except the monorail line-everyone had the same dinner time I guess), we left to have dinner at 5 at Ralph Brennan's. When we went back into CA around 8, crowds were not bad at all. Friday and Saturday seemed lighter than a normal weekend for us (I was solo on Saturday).

I have some pictures of the crowds in a TR, early in the week it was pretty busy, but we still had fun.

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=3028672


----------



## Sherry E

Elk Grove Chris said:


> This last Thanksgiving day wasn't that bad. It was busy early, but started to lighten up around 4 (except the monorail line-everyone had the same dinner time I guess), we left to have dinner at 5 at Ralph Brennan's. When we went back into CA around 8, crowds were not bad at all. Friday and Saturday seemed lighter than a normal weekend for us (I was solo on Saturday).
> 
> I have some pictures of the crowds in a TR, early in the week it was pretty busy, but we still had fun.
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=3028672



Chris -

You probably didn't notice, but I had added your TR to the first page of this thread (in the specific TR post) a while back!  I didn't forget you!

Hopefully Mariezp or someone can post specific photos from Thanksgiving Day in this thread.  She actually did the Thanksgiving Day buffet at the DLH too, so it would be great to get info about that!


----------



## Addicted to Dopey

czmom said:


> They do work for December. It is called HOJO Anaheim. I just booked a backup room there for 25% off.



what code did you use for 25% off?? The dis code i have only showed up for 15%.


----------



## Leilanie94

Elk Grove Chris said:


> This last Thanksgiving day wasn't that bad. It was busy early, but started to lighten up around 4 (except the monorail line-everyone had the same dinner time I guess), we left to have dinner at 5 at Ralph Brennan's. When we went back into CA around 8, crowds were not bad at all. Friday and Saturday seemed lighter than a normal weekend for us (I was solo on Saturday).
> 
> I have some pictures of the crowds in a TR, early in the week it was pretty busy, but we still had fun.
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=3028672



Amazing photos! Thank you for sharing! Counting the days to our holiday trip!


----------



## tksbaskets

Sherry E said:


> Chris -
> 
> You probably didn't notice, but I had added your TR to the first page of this thread (in the specific TR post) a while back!  I didn't forget you!
> 
> Hopefully Mariezp or someone can post specific photos from Thanksgiving Day in this thread.  She actually did the Thanksgiving Day buffet at the DLH too, so it would be great to get info about that!



How did I miss this TR??  Thanks for posting the link Sherry and thank you to Chris for letting us know it was there too.  I just love your photos! 

TK


----------



## Sherry E

tksbaskets said:


> How did I miss this TR??  Thanks for posting the link Sherry and thank you to Chris for letting us know it was there too.  I just love your photos!
> 
> TK



Well, there are 1000 TR's that people probably don't know about (or just don't have time to read), but I've had that specific post with all of the TR links (including Chris') on Page 1 for over a month.  

However, since I added many more TR's to the list than I did in the previous Superthread, I am now going back and putting 'moderator's notes,' for lack of a better phrase, next to some of them - with references to what I think will be the highlights for the readers.  This will help attract more people to the TR's that may get forgotten about or lost in the fray.  I started doing the 'notes'  part of it last night, but I'm not done with it.  There are other notes I want to add in, but I have to scroll through some TR's a bit to know what I want to add.


----------



## NewbieMouse

Every year I threaten that we won't go back because of the ticket price increases, but Sherry's enthusiasm wears me down and I've booked us again to go back this year!  We will be going a bit later (Dec 17-19) because of when DH's conference is, so I'm a bit nervous about that. This past year it was nice and quiet. I'm keeping my fingers crossed again for one of those elusive PIN codes to stay at GCH. 

We are also going to do a surprise stop in July at Disneyland Paris for 1 day when we are in Europe (1 day is all DH would consider, as he thinks the whole idea is crazy). But I'm pumped!


----------



## Sherry E

NewbieMouse said:


> Every year I threaten that we won't go back because of the ticket price increases, but Sherry's enthusiasm wears me down and I've booked us again to go back this year!  We will be going a bit later (Dec 17-19) because of when DH's conference is, so I'm a bit nervous about that. This past year it was nice and quiet. I'm keeping my fingers crossed again for one of those elusive PIN codes to stay at GCH.
> 
> We are also going to do a surprise stop in July at Disneyland Paris for 1 day when we are in Europe (1 day is all DH would consider, as he thinks the whole idea is crazy). But I'm pumped!



Hello, *NewbieMouse*!

I'm so glad you found us here in the new thread!

I cast my evil DLR holiday spell on people and it has worked yet again!  I'm happy to see you are planning your fourth holiday trip in a row!

Since you've been visiting DLR during the Christmas season for the last few years, how do you think the 2012 season compared to 2010 and 2011?  I thought that 2012's season was great for a lot of reasons, not the least of which was the fact that DCA was finally complete and it felt more involved in the festivities.  I think it was the best holiday season in at least a few years.

How exciting that you're going to Disneyland Paris!  Why would DH think the idea is crazy?  How could you not go there, is what I would say!  Have a great time.


----------



## NewbieMouse

Sherry E said:


> Hello, *NewbieMouse*!
> 
> I'm so glad you found us here in the new thread!
> 
> I cast my evil DLR holiday spell on people and it has worked yet again!  I'm happy to see you are planning your fourth holiday trip in a row!
> 
> Since you've been visiting DLR during the Christmas season for the last few years, how do you think the 2012 season compared to 2010 and 2011?  I thought that 2012's season was great for a lot of reasons, not the least of which was the fact that DCA was finally complete and it felt more involved in the festivities.  I think it was the best holiday season in at least a few years.
> 
> How exciting that you're going to Disneyland Paris!  Why would DH think the idea is crazy?  How could you not go there, is what I would say!  Have a great time.



I don't think it would seem like Christmas now without a trip to Disney!

This year _was _really great. I agree that DCA was much more festive than in previous years. But I miss the California letters done in candy cane stripe and the reindeer. But I ate at the Earl of Sandwich twice!

DH thinks spending time at Disneyland while in Europe is a sin.  But we are spending six weeks there so he was able to be talked into only one day. But we can't tell this kids, as he said he couldn't stand hearing, "When are we going to Disneyland?" as we drive around looking at all this other cool stuff!


----------



## Sherry E

NewbieMouse said:


> I don't think it would seem like Christmas now without a trip to Disney!
> 
> This year _was _really great. I agree that DCA was much more festive than in previous years. But I miss the California letters done in candy cane stripe and the reindeer. But I ate at the Earl of Sandwich twice!
> 
> DH thinks spending time at Disneyland while in Europe is a sin.  But we are spending six weeks there so he was able to be talked into only one day. But we can't tell this kids, as he said he couldn't stand hearing, "When are we going to Disneyland?" as we drive around looking at all this other cool stuff!



That's the problem (and I only use the word "problem" because of the expense involved) - once you've done a holiday trip at DLR and fallen in love with it, it's hard to then not go for the holidays.  It's addictive!

I miss those candy cane letters too!  While I loved that DCA was much more a part of the holiday experience in 2012, I kept thinking that I wished there had been a way to keep the letters (even though they don't fit the new theme of Buena Vista Street at all). 

So you became an Earl of Sandwich fan too?  Same here!  To be honest, until people started talking about EoS here on the DLR forum before it opened last year, I had never heard of it at all.  I saw it in November and it was packed with people so that made me steer clear...and then I ended up eating there on 3 separate nights during my December trip!  Earl of Sandwich even made two rather significant mistakes on my friend's order and on one of my orders on 2 of those 3 nights, and I still ate there again!  

In fact, I sent EoS an e-mail quite a while after my trip ended, just to let them know that there had been mistakes made on 2 nights and since they are still new to DLR they might want to keep an eye on whoever is preparing the sandwiches.  I told them that we ate their sandwiches anyway, even with the mistakes, and that I thought they were a really great addition to the Disneyland Resort.  I found it very handy to be able to get their sandwiches wrapped snugly in foil and put in a takeout bag to bring back to my PPH room.  

I wasn't even expecting anything more than a "Thank you for letting us know" sort of canned reply from EoS - and they sent me several free sandwich cards to use on my next visit!  I was really shocked and delighted.  So even though I had already decided that I liked EoS, the fact that they sent me free sandwich cards (when it wasn't necessary) made me like them even more!

Six weeks in Europe?  Wow!  I am so envious of you.  That is amazing.  First of all, yes, six weeks should certainly warrant one day at Disneyland Paris.  Second - please tell me you are going to Italy during that long time frame!  Italy is at the top of my list (with maybe Greece in second place) of European countries I would want to visit.  Are you hitting as many countries as you can manage, or sticking to one or two?


----------



## rentayenta

There's a fair to decent chance we'll be going to Disneyland *over Christmas* this year. I'll be checking in frequently. DS says we have to get a candy cane this year.


----------



## Sherry E

rentayenta said:


> There's a fair to decent chance we'll be going to Disneyland *over Christmas* this year. I'll be checking in frequently. DS says we have to get a candy cane this year.



Helllllloooooooo, *Jenny*!  

Welcome!  I'm glad you found us in the new thread - and I'm also glad to hear that you could very possibly be back at DLR for the holidays!  After your 2011 trip it didn't quite sound as though you would be back for the holidays any time soon.  A 2-year gap isn't so bad!  Time flies!

So you might actually be at DLR directly over the Christmas holiday this time around?  That should be a lot of fun!  One of these years I will get there right over Christmas.  

I've got to add a link to your November 2011 "Strike Yer Colors..." TR to the TR post on Page 1 - I have been meaning to do that for a while and I keep forgetting!

If I'm not mistaken, I think that danimaroo got the famous candy canes in 2012, from what I recall of her TR.  I think that DizNee Luver/Laurie got one too!


----------



## mellers

This has nothing to do with Disneyland at Christmastime, but I had to brag--we opened the mail this morning, and our wonderful daughter, who went to Disneyland over Christmas for her high school graduation trip (okay, maybe a little something..), managed to score a $6,000/year college scholarship!

Mom and Dad are crazy with pride.


----------



## Sherry E

mellers said:


> This has nothing to do with Disneyland at Christmastime, but I had to brag--we opened the mail this morning, and our wonderful daughter, who went to Disneyland over Christmas for her high school graduation trip (okay, maybe a little something..), managed to score a $6,000/year college scholarship!
> 
> Mom and Dad are crazy with pride.



*mellers -*

That's wonderful!  Congratulations to your daughter and to you!  I can imagine that you are bursting with joy.  She must be a great student, which would make any parent proud.


----------



## mellers

Sherry E said:


> *mellers -*
> 
> That's wonderful!  Congratulations to your daughter and to you!  I can imagine that you are bursting with joy.  She must be a great student, which would make any parent proud.



Thank you so much!  She really is a wonderful student--and an amazing one.  She was diagnosed with autism and cerebral palsy at 3, and there was some question as to whether or not she would even be able to attend regular classes.

Progress was slow at first, but then, she kept doing better and better, and finally, she started overtaking the typical students.  She finished high school in 2.5 years, and is now taking sophomore college level anatomy and physiology--and she's 16.  She really, really earned this, and I couldn't be prouder.


----------



## rentayenta

Sherry E said:


> Helllllloooooooo, *Jenny*!
> 
> Welcome!  I'm glad you found us in the new thread - and I'm also glad to hear that you could very possibly be back at DLR for the holidays!  After your 2011 trip it didn't quite sound as though you would be back for the holidays any time soon.  A 2-year gap isn't so bad!  Time flies!
> 
> So you might actually be at DLR directly over the Christmas holiday this time around?  That should be a lot of fun!  One of these years I will get there right over Christmas.
> 
> I've got to add a link to your November 2011 "Strike Yer Colors..." TR to the TR post on Page 1 - I have been meaning to do that for a while and I keep forgetting!
> 
> If I'm not mistaken, I think that danimaroo got the famous candy canes in 2012, from what I recall of her TR.  I think that DizNee Luver/Laurie got one too!





I didn't think we'd be back either but DS wants a trip to Disneyland for his bar mitzvah in leu of a huge party (the girls also chose trips). Because missing school is no longer an option and the summer just won't work, the next big break we've got is over the winter holidays.  While I'd much prefer early December, I'll take a crowded Disney over no Disney. Ideally we'd check in 12/22 and spend 5 nights at the parks and then stay with my best friend for another two nights with a night in Vegas on each end. 

Thank you again for always making this thread and keeping it so fun.


----------



## Stefndoug

Looks like I will have to keep tabs on this thread...we are wanting to go to the Grand Californian for a week (studio room) in the first two weeks of December so that we can see the decorations.  I love christmas time and I think Disney might do it well...so I guess I have to wait for May before I can book the room at the 7 month mark (here is hoping I can get it ok).  We have no kids so we aren't picky when, but I think it will be quietest at the park in the first two weeks.  

Stefani


----------



## tksbaskets

Sherry E said:


> Well, there are 1000 TR's that people probably don't know about (or just don't have time to read), but I've had that specific post with all of the TR links (including Chris') on Page 1 for over a month.
> 
> However, since I added many more TR's to the list than I did in the previous Superthread, I am now going back and putting 'moderator's notes,' for lack of a better phrase, next to some of them - with references to what I think will be the highlights for the readers.  This will help attract more people to the TR's that may get forgotten about or lost in the fray.  I started doing the 'notes'  part of it last night, but I'm not done with it.  There are other notes I want to add in, but I have to scroll through some TR's a bit to know what I want to add.



That will be great.  I think the moderator notes will be very helpful 



NewbieMouse said:


> Every year I threaten that we won't go back because of the ticket price increases, but Sherry's enthusiasm wears me down and I've booked us again to go back this year!  We will be going a bit later (Dec 17-19) because of when DH's conference is, so I'm a bit nervous about that. This past year it was nice and quiet. I'm keeping my fingers crossed again for one of those elusive PIN codes to stay at GCH.
> 
> We are also going to do a surprise stop in July at Disneyland Paris for 1 day when we are in Europe (1 day is all DH would consider, as he thinks the whole idea is crazy). But I'm pumped!



How could you be that close and NOT stop for at least a day at DL Paris?? 



mellers said:


> This has nothing to do with Disneyland at Christmastime, but I had to brag--we opened the mail this morning, and our wonderful daughter, who went to Disneyland over Christmas for her high school graduation trip (okay, maybe a little something..), managed to score a $6,000/year college scholarship!
> 
> Mom and Dad are crazy with pride.



Brag away!  This is spectacular news.  I'm glad you shared it with your DIS board family.


----------



## mellers

tksbaskets said:


> Brag away!  This is spectacular news.  I'm glad you shared it with your DIS board family.



Thank you


----------



## Sherry E

mellers said:


> Thank you so much!  She really is a wonderful student--and an amazing one.  She was diagnosed with autism and cerebral palsy at 3, and there was some question as to whether or not she would even be able to attend regular classes.
> 
> Progress was slow at first, but then, she kept doing better and better, and finally, she started overtaking the typical students.  She finished high school in 2.5 years, and is now taking sophomore college level anatomy and physiology--and she's 16.  She really, really earned this, and I couldn't be prouder.



*mellers -*

Wow!  She's only 16?!  Such amazing accomplishments for such a young lady.  It sounds like she is going to do great things in life.





rentayenta said:


> I didn't think we'd be back either but DS wants a trip to Disneyland for his bar mitzvah in leu of a huge party (the girls also chose trips). Because missing school is no longer an option and the summer just won't work, the next big break we've got is over the winter holidays.  While I'd much prefer early December, I'll take a crowded Disney over no Disney. Ideally we'd check in 12/22 and spend 5 nights at the parks and then stay with my best friend for another two nights with a night in Vegas on each end.
> 
> Thank you again for always making this thread and keeping it so fun.



*Jenny -*

You're welcome!  And thank you for the kind words.  It took a while to hit the page limit in the previous thread but when we did it was time to start anew!

I agree - early December would be preferable, but going during the more crowded days may not be so bad if you're staying multiple nights and can kind of stretch everything out.  I think the crowds really factor in much more and are much more of a hindrance when trips are shorter.  A 5-night trip with 5 days or so should be enough time to be able to get everything done despite the crowds.  

The fact that DCA is now actually part of the holiday celebration (whereas in the past it seemed detached) helps a bit because it lures people over there and out of Disneyland.  That way things balance out a bit more between the two parks and not everyone is packed into Disneyland to experience the season.  I think that in the past people automatically gravitated to Disneyland because it seemed like the majority of the holiday festivities were there.  If they have other holiday options then they don't need to stay in Disneyland the entire time.

And Vegas too?  That will be a fun holiday extravaganza of a trip!  That should be fun too!  I miss Vegas.  I haven't been there in soooooo long, and so many things have been built or added since I was last there.




Stefndoug said:


> Looks like I will have to keep tabs on this thread...we are wanting to go to the Grand Californian for a week (studio room) in the first two weeks of December so that we can see the decorations.  I love christmas time and I think Disney might do it well...so I guess I have to wait for May before I can book the room at the 7 month mark (here is hoping I can get it ok).  We have no kids so we aren't picky when, but I think it will be quietest at the park in the first two weeks.
> 
> Stefani



Hello and welcome, *Stefani*!  Thank you for joining us!

I hope you can get the Grand Californian room with no problem at all!

Yes - I can assure you that Disney does Christmas time (and the whole holiday season, starting in early November and lasting until early January) very, very well!  I don't think you'll be disappointed at all.  I am a Christmas season fanatic in general (love the music, love the decorations, love the treats, love the holiday movies and TV specials, etc.) and Disneyland's version of Christmas is amazing!

If you ever get the time, have a look through the previous Christmas Superthread (which I closed when it hit the page limit).  The link to it is at the very top of the first post on Page 1 of this thread.  You may not want to ruin any surprises for yourself by seeing pictures, but there are a lot of wonderful photos in that thread and lots of good info.  Otherwise, stick around here and we will all be discussing breaking news or holiday season-related developments as they roll in!

The first two weeks of December are good.  I feel like that's the best time to get lower crowds (not necessarily low crowds, but just low_er_ than other times) with the complete array of entertainment, food and decorations - including the 3 hotels and Downtown Disney.  Once it hits mid-December and beyond, the crowds increase as more folks take their holiday breaks.






tksbaskets said:


> That will be great.  I think the moderator notes will be very helpful



*TK -*

I hope it will help.  

My thinking is that there are probably certain trip reports that contain certain photos or info that will be of interest to certain readers, so I am hoping to help 'connect' readers to the TR's that could be most relevant to them.  

Let's say, for example, someone wanted to see great pictures of the parade or of the fireworks.  If they didn't necessarily know which reports had a large quantity of those photos they might never read them.  The readers don't have time to read through every single TR to find one or two that contain what they are interested in...and chances are they probably miss out on or skip a lot of reports that have the exact things they would be interested in.

I am trying to point out the elements that I think will be the highlights or 'selling points' of certain TR's for the readers.

As I mentioned yesterday, I'm not even close to being done.  I still have many more notes to make, but I got a decent start!


----------



## ashnjam

We are booked for Dec 7-12 at DLH went for Halloween time last year and loved it. We are big Christmas fans and can't wait to see Walt's Park at that time of year. Thank you Sherry for this thread.


----------



## Stefndoug

Wow...what a thread...going to be here awhile reading LOL.

Stefani


----------



## NewbieMouse

Sherry E said:


> So you became an Earl of Sandwich fan too?



I got hooked on Earl of Sandwich in Vegas.  How could an Earl of Sandwich go wrong? I hope they screw up my sandwich, and send me a bunch of free coupons.



Sherry E said:


> Six weeks in Europe?  Wow!  I am so envious of you.  That is amazing.  First of all, yes, six weeks should certainly warrant one day at Disneyland Paris.  Second - please tell me you are going to Italy during that long time frame!  Italy is at the top of my list (with maybe Greece in second place) of European countries I would want to visit.  Are you hitting as many countries as you can manage, or sticking to one or two?



We are going to London for a week, Paris for a week, and then renting a car and driving around for four weeks (mostly France & Italy, with a little Austria, Switzerland & Germany in there, too). We're going to hit Disney at the very end before we fly back. I will certainly keep my eyes peeled for the similarities and differences. I'm a little terrified - I have DL down, I'm afraid of any variations - the idea of a trip to WDW scares the heck out of me!


----------



## Sherry E

ashnjam said:


> We are booked for Dec 7-12 at DLH went for Halloween time last year and loved it. We are big Christmas fans and can't wait to see Walt's Park at that time of year. Thank you Sherry for this thread.



*ashnjam -*

You're welcome!

I absolutely love Halloween Time at DLR too, but DLR celebrates the holiday season on a whole different level.  The decorations and overall merriment (right down to the music that is played from land to land) are more extensive and thorough.  You'll have a great time!






Stefndoug said:


> Wow...what a thread...going to be here awhile reading LOL.
> 
> Stefani



*Stefani -*

Take your time!  There's lots to read in the previous thread, and we will eventually get into some fun stuff like Theme Weeks (in August) in this thread, not to mention discussions about any breaking holiday news.  Hopefully you'll enjoy it!





NewbieMouse said:


> I got hooked on Earl of Sandwich in Vegas.  How could an Earl of Sandwich go wrong? I hope they screw up my sandwich, and send me a bunch of free coupons.
> 
> We are going to London for a week, Paris for a week, and then renting a car and driving around for four weeks (mostly France & Italy, with a little Austria, Switzerland & Germany in there, too). We're going to hit Disney at the very end before we fly back. I will certainly keep my eyes peeled for the similarities and differences. I'm a little terrified - I have DL down, I'm afraid of any variations - the idea of a trip to WDW scares the heck out of me!



*NewbieMouse -*

If Earl of Sandwich does make a mistake on your order, be sure to write in on their website.  When I told the cashier in person in the restaurant, she seemed disinterested.

How did I forget about London?  While Italy is still at the top of my bucket list, I would love to visit London during Christmas time!

Driving around for four weeks in Europe sounds amazing - just taking the time to explore and discover things in your own time (not part of a guided tour or anything).  How exciting!


----------



## Sherry E

Okay, folks, it is time for some color in this thread!  I haven't posted any photos here since I began the thread last month!  Seeing that these Superthreads function best if they have a combo of information, discussion and photos, I am going to share some photos!

This is the first of 2 posts featuring a sort of overview/highlight reel of the 2012 holiday season at Disneyland Resort, as experienced by me in November and December!  Of course, I took many, many more photos than these but they are all in my November and December trip reports (the links to which are in my signature below)!

*Cars Land (this is only a small glimpse of what was there)*


Snowy the Snow Car...








Seasons Speedings... 








Dusk falls on Cars Land...








Mater gingerbread sculpture in Flo's...








Gingerbread model of Cozy Cone property...








Maters Junkyard Jamboree sign...








Maters tree  daytime...








Mater's tree - nighttime...











*Buena Vista Street*


Carthay Circle... 








Bell Ringers...








The bright color provided by the random poinsettia beds accentuates the land...









The Buena Vista Street Christmas tree...


















Trolley Treats' window display...










*Hollywood Land (formerly Hollywood Pictures Backlot)*

















*Paradise Pier*
















*Jingle Jangle Jamboree*





















*Toon Town*
















*The Winter Castle*





​


*Part 2 of 2 - next post*


----------



## Sherry E

*(Part 2 of 2 - Sherry's highlight reel of the 2012 holiday season at Disneyland Resort)
*




*Its a Small World Holiday*











*New Orleans Square Mardi Gras Masks (only a few of many!)*



























*Haunted Mansion Holiday*











*Grand Californian Hotel*


Storytellers Café gingerbread house...














White Water Snacks gingerbread house...









Grand Californian Hotel tree ...















*Paradise Pier Hotel*


Sunrise... 








PPH Tree...













*Critter Country*
















*Candlelight Processional/Ceremony*

Flowers in front of the stage...



















Tree singers...








Lou Diamond Phillips...












*Main Street*














*Fantasyland*










​


----------



## tksbaskets

Sherry E said:


> The Buena Vista Street Christmas tree...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/B]



Hi Sherry,
I'm working on my guys trying to get them bought in to a December trip to DL this year!  Hoping the schedules all work out.

TK


----------



## BELLEDOZER

I just wanted to thank Sherry for all the great Christmas pics...I loved them. I'm in the process of 12 weeks of physio to correct the curve in my spine, and shoulder/neck injuries (fully paid by the insurance agency). Recovering one day at a time, and really looking forward to my Nov trip. tskbaskets, hope that you convince your family to go to DL, if you can get your schedules to align properly. The crash may prevent me from going on some of the wilder rides, but we'll see how it goes, once I recover. I'm a recovering ride chicken, who prior to the crash was determined to do all the rides I avoided in the past. So we'll see how that goes.


----------



## Sherry E

Well, I spent the last couple of days combing through all kinds of blogs and news pieces to gather links which will be added to assorted posts on Page 1 of this thread.  I must have collected 1000 links (not really 1000, but a LOT - it felt like 1000)....  Disney Parks Blog entries.  DIS Unplugged blogs and podcasts.  Disneyland News press releases.  Even some stuff from the Disney Food Blog (which is not an official Disney site but it always has a lot of good blogs on food/treats)!  All sorts of holiday-related stuff, covering a lot of different categories.  It will probably take me 10 years just to get them added to page 1 and categorized correctly!  (No, it won't really take that long at all but it feels like it will!)  There is lots and lots and lots of info to be had!



So here is today's burst-of-color-thread bump!



*Buena Vista Street - November 2012












Cars Land - Sarge's Surplus Hut's Christmas tree, day and night - November 2012










*​




And here are some replies...




tksbaskets said:


> Hi Sherry,
> I'm working on my guys trying to get them bought in to a December trip to DL this year!  Hoping the schedules all work out.
> 
> TK



*TK -*

So the "California or Bust" photo is appropriate for your situation!

I hope you're able to make it work too!  You did say that it seems that your Disney holiday trips seem to alternate - WDW one year, DLR the next, WDW again, etc.  So if you all stick to the pattern, it's definitely time for DLR!

It's going to be very, very interesting to see how DLR handles the holiday season this year, so you can't even really know exactly what's in store for your trip!  Last year was exciting because of the new Cars Land/Buena Vista Street decorations and the Candlelight Ceremony/Processional in DL.  This year is a big question mark!  

I wonder how drastically Team Disney Anaheim will change things for this 2013 season - like will they move the CP over to DCA and start a Christmas party in DL (that holds the fireworks, parade and snow hostage) in the same year?  Or will they perhaps take my advice (not that they have read my advice) and start the Christmas party in California Adventure for its first year, eventually moving it to DL in future years?  Will they move the CP at all?  Or...will there even be a party at all this year?

I thought it was interesting that the Lunar New Year festivities were being moved to DCA this year, and out of DL.  Also, there are some gospel choirs performing in DCA, on one of the Hollywood Land stages.  That is very telling - it shows that Disney is trying to get people accustomed to the idea of certain events taking place in DCA now, whereas they would have been held in DL in the past.  So I definitely think that something holiday-ish will be held in DCA this year, whether it's the CP or a party or some brand new event.






BELLEDOZER said:


> I just wanted to thank Sherry for all the great Christmas pics...I loved them. I'm in the process of 12 weeks of physio to correct the curve in my spine, and shoulder/neck injuries (fully paid by the insurance agency). Recovering one day at a time, and really looking forward to my Nov trip. tskbaskets, hope that you convince your family to go to DL, if you can get your schedules to align properly. The crash may prevent me from going on some of the wilder rides, but we'll see how it goes, once I recover. I'm a recovering ride chicken, who prior to the crash was determined to do all the rides I avoided in the past. So we'll see how that goes.



Thank you, *Trish*, for the kind words!  I'm glad you liked the pictures.  

Keep that November trip on your mind to help get through the recovery process a little better!  And if you can't go on the wilder rides at DLR, then you'll just take even more pictures to make up for it!


----------



## Sherry E

Woo hoo!  I'm almost done with the massive overhaul of Page 1 (posts #1 - 9) of this thread.  As you can see by scrolling down that page, I have been a busy little bee!  I don't have too much more to do - just odds and ends like adding in some extra thumbnails here and there, writing a couple of intros, removing a couple of things, etc.  The bulk of it is done, but I will not be satisfied until it is complete!


----------



## tksbaskets

Thank you for all your efforts Sherry.  I really enjoy this thread.


----------



## Sherry E

tksbaskets said:


> Thank you for all your efforts Sherry.  I really enjoy this thread.






And thank you, *TK*, for not only being a faithful and active participant in this thread and in the Halloween thread, but also one of the only people who has stuck with me in my TR's through the last few years (while others have come and gone or only popped in intermittently to speak up)!

As I mentioned a few days ago, I hope you get to take that DLR holiday trip this year!  It is time for you to return to DLR and see all of the new holiday fun in person!

​
Just a side note (for grumbling purposes): Yesterday I was working on putting thumbnails in the post for Holiday Dining/Treats on page 1.  I had to figure out what size I wanted them to be, and certain photos didn't look good when they were too small while others didn't look good in any small size.  

I finally settled on the exact size of the photos I wanted to use, found the border I wanted to apply to them and selected which photos I was going to use.  I got through resizing every single photo except the last one...and then, stupid Photobucket decided that it was time for me to suddenly switch to their new editor/layout.

So I was forced into this new editor in the middle of my resizing endeavors for the thumbnails and I had one photo left to go (for that specific post) and couldn't figure out what to do with the new editor.  Some of the old features that I used are gone.

Plus - and this infuriates me - all of the photos in my albums (and, as you know, there are many!) are now out of sequence.  I had them organized in order of the file names (i.e., IMG 497, IMG 498, IMG 596, IMG 700, etc) and now everything is totally out of order, with the first pictures of the sequence suddenly ending up in the middle of the albums - everything is askew.  I am soooo mad at Photobucket for messing everything up.  I just love paying for a Pro account only to have the features I use taken away! 

I still have thumbnails to add to some of the other posts on page 1 but at least I got through the Dining/Treats section.  I don't know how I'm going to find the other photos I want to use for thumbnails because Photobucket has left them all out of order and there appears to be no way to organize them by the file name as I did in the past.  Also, it takes longer to view the entire albums now than it did before.  What a pain.

Grrrrrrrrrrrrrr.......

But...I will forge ahead and figure it all out.  I've made such good progress on page 1 so far.  I can't give up!


----------



## larina

Sherry, your work on this thread never ceases to amaze me! Thank you so much! 

I just booked our suite at the Disneyland Hotel for December 22nd through the 27th and my mama and I are just giddy with excitement (we're the only ones home).


----------



## Sherry E

larina said:


> Sherry, your work on this thread never ceases to amaze me! Thank you so much!
> 
> I just booked our suite at the Disneyland Hotel for December 22nd through the 27th and my mama and I are just giddy with excitement (we're the only ones home).



*larina -*

You're very welcome - and thank you for the kind words.  Also, thank you for coming back to join in the thread!  I don't think we've seen you in the Superthread in a while (I've seen you on the board, of course, but not in this thread), probably not since your last holiday DLR trip, right?

I figured that now would be a good time to get page 1 of this thread into some semblance of order while we are kind of at a lull in the activity.  I think that a lot of people are not yet planning their holiday trips, and there haven't been any big announcements about the 2013 season to inspire discussion yet (like announcements about a party or something along those lines), so it's a good time to get the thread fixed up.  Fortunately, I've gotten the bulk of the fixing up done (despite one obstacle after another - darn you, Photobucket!) and just have little odds and ends left to do.


Anyway, how exciting that you're going to be at DLR - and staying onsite - over the Christmas holiday!
  (That deserves all of the dancing smilies dancing at one time!)  I'm very envious - that's on my Disneyland bucket list, to eventually actually be there over Christmas Eve and Christmas Day.

And did my eyes deceive me or did you say you're getting a suite at the DLH?  Wow!  That will be an awesome, amazing holiday spectacular of a trip.  If this year's season is anything like this past 2012 season, I think everyone is in for a treat!


----------



## letthembelittle

Sherry, your hard work is very appreciated!  We have a trip planned for early November so I am hoping that 'Disney Christmas' starts on the 11th so we can get a few rides on the Holiday IASW in.  We were lucky enough to be at Disneyland in 2009 and 2010 around the same time and really enjoyed seeing the new decorations magically appear each day.


----------



## larina

Sherry, I think I checked in once last holiday season. I was lurking, but didn't say much. 

You have done amazing work on the thread. 

We are super excited about spending Christmas at DLR again  and especially about staying at DLH    We've stayed at PPH before, but this is our first stay at DLH. Now that my younger children are only with us every other Christmas, we really want to make them special. Looks like there will be 8 of us this time, so the suite almost becomes necessary (not at DLH of course, that is something we are very lucky to be able to do, and we will be paying for all year!) if we are going to be comfortable (we are a mixed group/family, including a now adult foster child) with our situation. We are sort of going all out to make it special.

We really can't wait! We're planning out character dinners and all the fun stuff now!


----------



## Sherry E

letthembelittle said:


> Sherry, your hard work is very appreciated!  We have a trip planned for early November so I am hoping that 'Disney Christmas' starts on the 11th so we can get a few rides on the Holiday IASW in.  We were lucky enough to be at Disneyland in 2010 and 2011 around the same time and really enjoyed seeing the new decorations magically appear each day.



*letthembelittle -*

Hello there!  Welcome.  I haven't seen you around in a long while either (in the Superthread). I'm glad you came back to join us.

Thank you for the kind words!   I'm happy that people enjoy the thread and enjoy participating in it, sharing photos, discussing the season and breaking news, etc.  It's a fun - and informative - thread!  We all must have been doing something right - the previous Superthread reached well over 300,000 views!  

You will definitely get some sort of dose of the Christmas season when November 11th rolls around, and IASWH will probably be open a few days before the season begins.  The question is, when will it begin and how much of the season merriment will be in full swing on 11/11?  

This is a tricky year, date-wise, and hard to predict.  Prior to 2011, the holiday season was always officially started on a Friday in November.  All of a sudden Disney began doing the Monday start date thing.  This year, Friday, 11/8 sounds like too early of an official start date to me...but, Mon, 11/11 is Veterans Day and I don't know if DLR has ever "officially" begun their holiday season on the actual holiday (even if most of the parks' decorations will be up)??  Maybe they have and I am blanking out on when it happened.

So that's why I am unsure of what they are doing this time around.  Maybe DLR will surprise us and start the season on a totally different day, like a Tuesday.  Or, they could start it on Fri., 11/15.  They began the season on 11/14 in 2011, so it's not unrealistic to think that 11/15 could be the date this year.


If we haven't gotten word of the season dates from the Disney Parks Blog or other official Disney news source by July (like if they announce a party or major change in the Candlelight Ceremony venue), I think that the dates will pop up on travel agents' sites and leak out that way.  Last year the travel agents got the season dates way, way before they were ever posted on the DLR website or announced by the Parks Blog.

I just wish that the 3 Disney hotels were also decorated and in the holiday spirit when the season begins.  They don't get their decor until right around Thanksgiving weekend - except that this year it may be a little earlier than that - so the people visiting DLR for the holiday season in the first few weeks of November don't really get the full 100% holiday experience.  I think that if the 2 parks are decorated and playing holiday music on 11/11 or 11/15 or whenever it ends up being, the hotels should be too!  The whole Resort should be in full holiday mode!







larina said:


> Sherry, I think I checked in once last holiday season. I was lurking, but didn't say much.
> 
> You have done amazing work on the thread.
> 
> We are super excited about spending Christmas at DLR again  and especially about staying at DLH    We've stayed at PPH before, but this is our first stay at DLH. Now that my younger children are only with us every other Christmas, we really want to make them special. Looks like there will be 8 of us this time, so the suite almost becomes necessary (not at DLH of course, that is something we are very lucky to be able to do, and we will be paying for all year!) if we are going to be comfortable (we are a mixed group/family, including a now adult foster child) with our situation. We are sort of going all out to make it special.
> 
> We really can't wait! We're planning out character dinners and all the fun stuff now!



*larina -*

Thank you again for the nice comments.  I really appreciate it a lot! 

Yes, definitely, with the number of people that you will have in your group you would have to either get a suite or get 2 rooms wherever you stayed.  Either way it's costly.  But, it's a special occasion to have your whole group together, to have the younger kids there, and to be able to spend Christmas day with them at Disneyland.  How can you not stay onsite?  Plus, the DLH will be a lot of fun for the kids, I think.  Heck, I would be staying onsite even without a big group like that!

I totally know what you mean about paying for the trip all year.  Staying onsite almost requires that these days.  The discounts are much less impressive and the rates somehow keep a-climbin'!  I'm not always in the position to do it this way, but sometimes I have paid in increments leading up to the trip, or have put little bits of money aside here and there.  Staying onsite is so much a part of my holiday trips to DLR now that I can't imagine not doing it and staying elsewhere.  It's fairly addictive to stay onsite, but I know I feel much, much better and much more at ease when I have the entire thing paid for in advance, way before ever arriving at the hotel.  I don't like to pay off the rest when I check in, or after I check out or whatever.  I like to have the entire hotel stay covered and out of the way beforehand, if it is at all possible to swing it.

I also know what you mean about planning out meals and things now.  That's all part of the fun!  After one holiday season has ended and I have gotten my fill of Hallmark channel holiday movies, holiday music, Christmas TV specials and seasonal goodies, I usually need about a month without anything Christmasy happening.  Then, by February, I am already thinking ahead to what the possibilities are for the next holiday excursion and looking forward to the season!  Time will fly by, after all.


----------



## Luisa

Hi Sherry, I'd also like to thank you for all your hard work! It's got me so excited to return to Disneyland in November - I've just today booked my flight to the US. I arrive in San Francisco on the 16th and will head down to DL on the 21st before heading home on the 24th. Hopefully Christmas will be in full swing in the parks by then!


----------



## BELLEDOZER

I admit I did something this morning that I would normally never ever do....change my reservation to a different hotel. I've changed from HOJO's to BWPPI. I've just had too many problems with the ressie at HOJO's, and decided to book BWPPI instead. I've cancelled my room at HOJO's, a king in building 1. Sherry you've done an amazing job with the thread despite the problems you've had setting it up. It looks amazing!!


----------



## Pesky

alrighty, we are locked and loaded into the VGC for our stay (wooohooo!) so will be using this as our bible.  Thanks, Sherry!


----------



## tksbaskets

Pesky said:


> alrighty, we are locked and loaded into the VGC for our stay (wooohooo!) so will be using this as our bible.  Thanks, Sherry!



Sounds like fun!


----------



## tksbaskets

BELLEDOZER said:


> I admit I did something this morning that I would normally never ever do....change my reservation to a different hotel. I've changed from HOJO's to BWPPI. I've just had too many problems with the ressie at HOJO's, and decided to book BWPPI instead. I've cancelled my room at HOJO's, a king in building 1. Sherry you've done an amazing job with the thread despite the problems you've had setting it up. It looks amazing!!



Bret stays at the BWPPI and has posted some really nice pictures of the rooms there.  I would be happy to stay there.  Usually a good idea to go with your gut feeling especially if you've already had issues.


----------



## lucysmom

Sherry, what would be the advantage of having a Christmas party versus the way the holidays were handled this year? I so want to go back next Christmas, but I was thinking that a Christmas party means buying another ticket to do what we did this year for the price of a hopper pass. Plus, that would make getting the holiday tour with the Christmas parade more difficult to arrange if it had to be coordinated with a party date. Can you tell me how it would work? I'm beginning to think that a party would just be a way for Disney to charge us for what we were already being given.


----------



## mom2rtk

lucysmom said:


> Sherry, what would be the advantage of having a Christmas party versus the way the holidays were handled this year? I so want to go back next Christmas, but I was thinking that a Christmas party means buying another ticket to do what we did this year for the price of a hopper pass. Plus, that would make getting the holiday tour with the Christmas parade more difficult to arrange if it had to be coordinated with a party date. Can you tell me how it would work? I'm beginning to think that a party would just be a way for Disney to charge us for what we were already being given.



I'm watching closely to see what happens with a possible Christmas party as we contemplate heading west instead of east his December. We have done WDW at Christmas many times, and have enjoyed MVMCP. But I can't help but think that folks at DLR really are just going to feel like it's an excuse to charge for what you had been getting for free.

There are 2 reasons I'm cautiously optimistic about the addition of a party.

1) To "sell" this idea to folks that have been getting things for free, I think they're going to really have to go all out the first year or two. Maybe a lot of really rare characters?

2) If they contiue to only offer up to a 5 day ticket, this would be my way to have park access on a day or 2 extra (I'm hoping the tickets would be enough less than a single day pass to make this a good thing). I could see having a rest day, then heading into the party for just the evening on those days.

I'm


----------



## BELLEDOZER

I've got a question for those of you who do travel to the mouse. I've had major problems with buying my hopper passes at Disney.com in the past, and it's turned into a major mess at times. For some reason it hates my CC even though it's a good company and a major CC. My question is if for some reason I have problems again attempting to get ticket on line (looking for 5 day hoppers), does it cost more to get them at the parks, or if I can even get a 5 day hopper pass at the parks?? Or do you know a reputable website other than Disney.com that I can order my tickets?? I would appreciate the imput, as this has been a royal PITA (pain in the *ss) in the past. Thanks for the help. After I booked HOJO's I had a bad feeling about the ressie, guess I should have followed my instincts and booked BWPPI in the first place and saved the problems. Am really looking forward to staying there. Booked my air on a seat sale, so I'm good to go. I have nothing against HOJO's, some of the problems I had were not directly connected to the hotel, and will still recommend them to my friends. Have a great day!

Trish


----------



## Sherry E

Hello and happy Saturday, everyone!

I had planned on popping in here sometime today to reply to some posts and add more things/thumbnails to page 1 (I have been yelling at Photobucket for the last few days for their horrible new site and the loss of several features that I regularly use, making every task much more difficult and time consuming), but I saw *lucysmom's* question and I wanted to answer it while the answer was fresh in my mind, because I've put a lot of thought into how DLR would handle a party in the past and it's an interesting holiday subtopic to discuss in the thread!




lucysmom said:


> Sherry, what would be the advantage of having a Christmas party versus the way the holidays were handled this year? I so want to go back next Christmas, but I was thinking that a Christmas party means buying another ticket to do what we did this year for the price of a hopper pass. Plus, that would make getting the holiday tour with the Christmas parade more difficult to arrange if it had to be coordinated with a party date. Can you tell me how it would work? I'm beginning to think that a party would just be a way for Disney to charge us for what we were already being given.



*lucysmom -*

About a possible party...to start with, I think we all know that a Christmas party is inevitable.  It's just a matter of _when_ it will happen, and possibly _where_.  Will Team Disney Anaheim decide to start the party this year or wait until, perhaps, 2014?  And will TDA definitely hold the party in Disneyland, or could they possibly hold it in California Adventure to begin with, and then see how it goes in that park?

I look at it the same way you are looking at it.  What would be the advantages?  In my mind, I see a party in Disneyland park as a nuisance, because it would suddenly take things that had been available as part of regular admission for years (the Christmas Fantasy Parade, the Believe in Holiday Magic fireworks, the snow falling on Main Street, possibly the Enchantment Lighting of the Winter castle, etc.) and making everyone pay extra to see them.

The Halloween party at DLR offers the Halloween Screams fireworks as an exclusive.  So folks may wonder, what would be different about the Believe in Holiday Magic fireworks being made a party exclusive?

The difference is quite simply that the Halloween Screams fireworks were only available to the general public with regular admission for one year - 2009 - before being made party exclusives.  It's not as if they had been a longstanding tradition for years.  They were still a novelty to most people.  And the little character "costume cavalcade" at the Halloween party was never a part of regular admission so that was something new that people could see.

TDA suddenly made the Villains and Halloween costume-wearing characters more limited and exclusive last year, when they pushed all of the costumed characters back to the Halloween Carnival/Jamboree area and out of Town Square, and they did this silly Conjure Up a Villain thing, where you could only meet one Villain at a time.  BUT, of course, if you bought a party ticket you would meet all sorts of Villains and costume-wearing characters.  By limiting the access to these characters and Villains in the daytime, they made the Halloween party more appealing and integral to the Halloween Time experience.

So, as I see it, if TDA decides to have a party in Disneyland this year, they will be taking things that are long-established and that thousands and thousand and thousands of people have already seen and making us pay extra to experience them...which could backfire.

In my opinion, the only successful way to pull off a party in DL would be to add in something completely new - a brand new Christmas parade, brand new holiday fireworks, etc.  Something completely different.  They may do what they did for Halloween and remove any Winter sweater-wearing characters from Town Square and make them less accessible in the daytime, but more accessible during a Christmas party.

I think that running the Candlelight Ceremony/Processional for 20 nights last year was supposed to be a test to see how the crowds responded to it and how popular it was for so many nights, so that if they moved it elsewhere this year or made it part of a party people would pay extra to see it (like with dinner packages and what not).

I don't think that the CP will actually be part of a party.  Even though it is beautiful and I loved it, it is really too religious of a ceremony to stick into the middle of a paid party.  And yet, holding the CP for so many nights in Disneyland would be next to impossible if they were going to hold a paid party too.

So...one option is that TDA could move the CP to California Adventure (which will change the whole mood and tone of it, I feel, and I will not be pleased) and have the paid Christmas party in Disneyland, holding all of our established nighttime holiday entertainment hostage.

OR, TDA could do what I have thought they should do all along and start the Christmas party in DCA, running an all-holiday World of Color (not just the Prep & Landing intro) as the ticket-selling point, as well as the long-rumored holiday makeover of Toy Story Midway Mania.  That way, they could still hold the CP in Disneyland and not interfere with the 50+ year tradition of the Town Square setting, AND they could keep the holiday fireworks, holiday parade and snow as part of the regular seasonal entertainment offerings.

People will assume that a hard ticket party will decrease crowds, but as we have witnessed with the Halloween parties (especially in 2012), the parties had substantial crowds.  All of the Halloween party nights sold out - even the nights that would not have ordinarily sold out - and Disney sold more tickets for each night than they had in previous years, if I am not mistaken.

So an advantage to a party could be low crowds - IF that's what actually happened.  Instead, the crowds will not be that low and the entertainment could be what has already been there for years.

I am guessing that the holiday tour and the party could be offered as a special package, as was the case with the Halloween party and the Happiest Haunts tour (it was called the "Ultimate" package or some such thing).  Otherwise, if the parade were made as a party exclusive I'm not sure what they would put in its place in the tour.  I've wondered how that would be handled.

What could also be a scenario is that the season starts in November, as usual, with just regular parades and regular fireworks (not holiday stuff); the party begins in late November with the holiday parade and fireworks as party exclusives; and then in the week of Christmas the party could end and the holiday fireworks, snow and parade suddenly become available to the general public for the remainder of the season (all of 2 weeks or so).

I still think they should start the party in DCA, and it would much be less controversial and less of an interruption in the long-established seasonal events.


----------



## lucysmom

Thanks for your insight, Sherry. I hope the Disney planners listen to you. I would like a party at CA. They could do special things that have not been done before. But, I will feel taken advantage of if they make me pay extra for what DL offered for the price of a general admission ticket. 

I just loved the holiday trip we took this year. When I start to feel overwhelmed at school, I take a mental vacation and remember my holiday trip from this past Christmas. I don't even go to the WDW boards anymore. I just keep trying to recreate the magic from my visit to DL. 

Frankly, our last WDW trip during the summer of 2012 was so disappointing. It was more crowded than I have ever seen, and I have been going since the summer of 1972! We were at WDW for 9 nights and never once got on Soaring! Disney's quest for more and more money has diminished the experience. WDW seems to have lost the magic. When we visited DL in December, we found the magic again! I would hate to have it soiled by a bad taste in my mouth for the Disney corporation. Walt was a businessman, but Disney was more that business to him. Frankly, when I heard that they were sending the DL head honcho to WDW and the WDW chief to DL, I became nervous that they would ruin DL now. Maybe they will bring the magic back to WDW.

Anyway, I love your Christmas thread. I appreciate the work you have put into it. It brings me back to the holiday magic that I am trying to carry with me all year. Thank you.


----------



## cmwade77

I think that making Christmas a paid party would e a dumb idea, unless like was mentioned it is something entirely new at DCA.


----------



## damo

We are going Nov. 18 -22 and staying at the DLH.    There will be nine of us ranging in age from 12 months to 87 years and it will be a first visit for half.  Thanks for this thread...it is very helpful and sure adds to the excitement!!!


----------



## Aussie Princess

We are coming Nov 11-20 my DS ( will be almost 2) first visit and its a joint birthday thing for me and my son my mum and sister will also be coming as well staying at HoJos


----------



## tksbaskets

damo said:


> We are going Nov. 18 -22 and staying at the DLH.    There will be nine of us ranging in age from 12 months to 87 years and it will be a first visit for half.  Thanks for this thread...it is very helpful and sure adds to the excitement!!!





Aussie Princess said:


> We are coming Nov 11-20 my DS ( will be almost 2) first visit and its a joint birthday thing for me and my son my mum and sister will also be coming as well staying at HoJos



How wonderful for you both!  We on this thread LOVE pictures and trip reports.....HINT....


----------



## blue888

Just booked Christmas for Disneyland!!!  So excited!
I cannot wait to decide what to do!


----------



## czmom

For those of you whp have been during the holiday season, is that considered a peak season for character meal prices? We will be there December 1-7. Just wondering if that time has typically seen the higher prices.


----------



## Sherry E

czmom said:


> For those of you whp have been during the holiday season, is that considered a peak season for character meal prices? We will be there December 1-7. Just wondering if that time has typically seen the higher prices.



*czmom - *

Yes...and no!  (That cleared it up, didn't it?)

Yes, the holiday season is definitely peak season in general, and the prices for things like character meals and hotel rooms will reflect that.

However, I have found - and I usually go to DLR in either the first or second week of December, so my time frame would be relevant to when you are going - that the prices seem to stay at the 'off peak season rates' for about one week into December, give or take a few days.  After that first week or so, the rates settle into peak season rates.

So I _think_ that - barring any unexpected changes - you will see the slightly lower character meal rates for at least a few days of your trip, if not for the whole time.

In 2011 I was at DLR in early December (12/4 - 12/8 - that's the "Aunt Betty's Weepy, Wacky...." TR in my signature below) and went to Goofy's Kitchen twice during that time frame.  The rates were still off-peak seasonal rates.

This past December 2012 I was at DLR a week later (that's the "Candlelight & Cannonballs" trip report - 12/9 - 12/12) and ate at Surf's Up on my last day.  The rates were already at the higher level.


----------



## ashnjam

Hey Sherry E how were the crowds the week of 12/9-12/12 in your opinion?


----------



## Sherry E

ashnjam said:


> Hey Sherry E how were the crowds the week of 12/9-12/12 in your opinion?



*ashnjam -*

Not too bad!  At least I didn't think so.  Of course, it's still a popular time to be in the parks - there's no getting around that - but it wasn't oppressively crowded like I have seen it at certain points during the holidays over the years.

One thing I observed is that Mondays seem to be delightful!  Both 12/10/12 and 12/5/11 were Mondays and the crowds were noticeably, substantially lighter on each of those days, two years in a row.

One informal barometer I kind of use to assess the crowds for myself is Main Street.  If there is plenty of walking room on Main Street and you can actually stop to look in windows without being trapped in crowds, it's not crowded!  If you can go into Gibson Girl Ice Cream Parlor and either not see any line at all, or see only 2 people waiting in line, it's not crowded!

This year 12/9 will be on a Monday, so that will probably be a less crowded day.  Tuesday will probably be busier.  By the time you get to Thursday a lot of folks arriving for long weekends will be there.

All in all, I think it will be a good time to go!  I would definitely go in that time frame again, if I couldn't make it there in the first week of December.

It's really when you hit mid-December that the crowds take a turn and begin to get bigger.


----------



## rentayenta

No holiday trip for us this year Sherry but I'll be following along as I love reading about everyone's adventures and seeing all of the holiday photos. 

Joshua decided on a Disney cruise instead so he and I will be taking a 5 day Disney cruise next January for his bar mitzvah gift. I'm elated. 

The kids and myself will be getting a little taste though during their spring break this year, just a day or two but it'll be great.


----------



## Sherry E

rentayenta said:


> No holiday trip for us this year Sherry but I'll be following along as I love reading about everyone's adventures and seeing all of the holiday photos.
> 
> Joshua decided on a Disney cruise instead so he and I will be taking a 5 day Disney cruise next January for his bar mitzvah gift. I'm elated.
> 
> The kids and myself will be getting a little taste though during their spring break this year, just a day or two but it'll be great.



Hi, *Jenny*!

It's sad that you won't be able to do a holiday trip this year but the cruise sounds amazing, and the fact that you'll be at DLR for a day or two coming up very soon (looks like in 5 days?) is great because at least you'll finally be able to see Cars Land and Buena Vista Street for yourself, up close and personal, now that you've seen photos of it in other reports!

Hopefully you can do a holiday trip in 2014.  

And yes, of course, please don't abandon us here in the Superthread just because you can't visit for the holidays.  You are always welcome to join in the fun, post photos (especially when we get to the Theme Week Countdown in August) and answer questions or give advice, suggestions, etc.!!

By the way, I finally added the link to your November 2011 TR in the TR section on Page 1, quite a while back!

​

Speaking of which...some of you may have noticed that I have been quietly working on the first 7-9 posts on Page 1 of this thread for a while, adding links, breaking things up into different categories, inserting small photos, etc.

First, I gathered up all of the links to blogs, etc.  That was an undertaking in and of itself.  When I finally got them added where I needed them to be and saved them, much of the punctuation vanished!!!

In other words, what could have started out to look like this (and I am just making up an example):

*"It's Turkey Time - Thanksgiving Day Fun!!!"*​

...would end up looking like this:

*"its Turkey time   thanksgiving Day Fun   "*​

Unfortunately, this disappearing punctuation, etc., happened in many, many of the link titles that I posted.  So now I have to go back and fix all of the commas, hyphens, colons, apostrophes, exclamation marks and other things that went awry.



Next...I was trying to insert the thumbnail/small photos in several posts on Page 1 - and I did, which you will see if you scan down that page.  But it took some doing.  Photobucket's website has been haywire for the last few weeks and is doing all kinds of things to make my life difficult.

So, the other evening, when I was trying to resize some photos to make them small for one of the info posts on Page 1, I edited them and saved them and they looked fine...until I tried to insert them in the posts here in the thread.  The photos were not only NOT small, they were GIGANTIC.  Huge.  Larger than any photo I have ever posted in my life!

I struggled and struggled and finally found a way to get my photos to a small size, but I am paranoid that the photos I have already posted on Page 1 - and the ones I posted a couple of pages back - will not stay at the size they should be and will suddenly become enormous!


----------



## czmom

Sherry E said:


> *czmom - *
> 
> Yes...and no!  (That cleared it up, didn't it?)
> 
> Yes, the holiday season is definitely peak season in general, and the prices for things like character meals and hotel rooms will reflect that.
> 
> However, I have found - and I usually go to DLR in either the first or second week of December, so my time frame would be relevant to when you are going - that the prices seem to stay at the 'off peak season rates' for about one week into December, give or take a few days.  After that first week or so, the rates settle into peak season rates.
> 
> So I _think_ that - barring any unexpected changes - you will see the slightly lower character meal rates for at least a few days of your trip, if not for the whole time.
> 
> In 2011 I was at DLR in early December (12/4 - 12/8 - that's the "Aunt Betty's Weepy, Wacky...." TR in my signature below) and went to Goofy's Kitchen twice during that time frame.  The rates were still off-peak seasonal rates.
> 
> This past December 2012 I was at DLR a week later (that's the "Candlelight & Cannonballs" trip report - 12/9 - 12/12) and ate at Surf's Up on my last day.  The rates were already at the higher level.




Thank you! Hoping we can make it without the higher prices.


----------



## blue888

I am terrible without the search function. Any ideas on special things to make it more holiday like. We will be there right at Christmas time 22-28th and I'd love to make it special for my 4 and 2 year old. We are staying off site across the street.


----------



## rentayenta

Thanks Sherry. Next week I'll be visiting Disneyland for the day due to the generosity of a friend who I'm meeting at Club 33 for lunch to celebrate my 44th birthday.  It'll truly be a one dayer. I'm so excited. I'll tell all about it in my pre cruise trip report (link below). It's a bucket list item for me. 

The kids' spring break is during the first week of April this year. We're planning on two days between the Tuesday-Friday that week. I'm having all sorts of issues deciding on one DCA only day, a 2 day hopper, 2 day one park/day tickets, or sucking it up and getting 3 day hoppers.  Im sure I'm making me it far more complicated than it needs to be but not staying in the area throws me off. 

Thanks for adding my trip report.  Thank you also for taking such good care of us and our Disney holiday fix.


----------



## tksbaskets

Sherry - the index is looking just great   Thank you for all your efforts.

I'm bummed (as you probably are too) that you won't be going on a holiday trip this year.  I know you'll still be making quite merry on this thread!  

We are hoping to make a trip to DL this year.  We'll have to see what the school calendar brings.


----------



## BELLEDOZER

Sherry the index looks amazing!! I know how much hard work you put into it, and really appreciate all that you are doing for this thread. Have a great day!!

Trish


----------



## aidensmom31

I am so glad this thread is already started.  I need something to hold me over till our trip.  We are going 12/25 to 1/3 this year.    My son and I have gone each year for the last 2 during the holiday season and love it.  We decided to extend out visit this time and enjoy it even while it is busy. Instead of a bunch of gifts we are going to get a few and then go make a bunch of memories


----------



## tksbaskets

aidensmom31 said:


> I am so glad this thread is already started.  I need something to hold me over till our trip.  We are going 12/25 to 1/3 this year.    My son and I have gone each year for the last 2 during the holiday season and love it.  We decided to extend out visit this time and enjoy it even while it is busy. Instead of a bunch of gifts we are going to get a few and then go make a bunch of memories



Sounds like a great plan!  For the past few years our Disney vacation has been our Christmas gift to ourselves and our sons.  They certainly don't complain   I've put boarding passess and park ticket vouchers in stockings before if we are home on Christmas.  

Enjoy!!


----------



## larina

Yes, the trip is the big holiday gift. My kids certainly didn't come away asking what they got for Christmas, lol. I think they would pick one day at DL over just about any other gift they could get, at least for now.


----------



## Sherry E

I apologize for being MIA from this thread for the last couple of days.  You can imagine my great joy and utter delight in discovering that *11 years* of e-mail stored in my e-mail account had been wiped out overnight.  I've spent the last couple of days trying to deal with that madness and also backing up things like crazy.  The recent Photobucket nightmare due to their switch to their horrible new site has had me backing up photos every which way but loose, in every possible place I have photos stored online, for the last couple of weeks.  

And this e-mail disaster had me combing through files and various forms of storage media to see if I had any of the crucial things saved.  I finally got the e-mail back/restored in response to my first request to restore - however, I think that the second request I put in to restore (when I thought that the first attempt didn't work) will negate what I was able to recover from the first restoration!

So, essentially, I am backing up, backing up, backing up, backing up - everything I have stored online (which was originally supposed to be a back-up for my computer) is now being backed up on a flash drive.  

I have discovered that between a massive PC crash I suffered a couple of years ago, losing over a decade of e-mail in the blink of an eye this past weekend, and my primary image hosting site wreaking all kinds of havoc with my photos...I can not back up often enough!  

Even if you have your photos and important data stored in 5 or 6 online places and you think it's overkill, find a 7th and 8th place and store even more stuff!  You can not be too careful or too safe these days.  



​




blue888 said:


> I am terrible without the search function. Any ideas on special things to make it more holiday like. We will be there right at Christmas time 22-28th and I'd love to make it special for my 4 and 2 year old. We are staying off site across the street.



*blue888 -*

I don't know if you've had a chance to scroll through this thread or the previous Superthread, but one thing that has been talked about is the "*Christmas Eve Goodnight*" - which involves characters coming out in their pajamas and waving goodnight to the guests, as well as wishing them a merry Christmas, on Christmas Eve.

However - it was reported to us earlier in this thread that there was no Christmas Eve Goodnight in 2012.  Inexplicably, it didn't happen - and I don't think anyone knows if it will be back this year.  IF it is going on this year on 12/24, I would suggest that you make sure to catch that - I think your kids would love it.

Otherwise, in this post you can find out more information about the *Holiday Tour* (complete with reviews from other DIS'ers such as tksbaskets, areweindisneyyet and DizNee Luver.  That might be a fun thing to do during the trip.  You can also read about the *Jingle Jangle Jamboree*, in which you can decorate cookies and meet characters wearing seasonal garb.

As of yet, no one is certain when or if a ticketed *Christmas party* will occur.  We are assuming it will begin this year but if so, we have no clue how far into December it would extend.  So if a party does, indeed, begin this year you may have the option of that.

Also, the *Candlelight Processional/Ceremony* that took place last year extended through 12/20.  This year, we don't know if it will go further than that date but if you like Christmas music it is a great thing to do.

In this post you will find out more information about what's happening at *Downtown Disney* (such as the ice rink, which may or may not be back this year) and at the *3 Disney hotels*.  Personally, I think that even if you don't stay onsite, visiting the hotels is a fun thing to do.  The Grand Californian is particularly wonderful and cozy, and offers an overall festive environment during the holidays.  

Be sure to visit *Santa* at any of his 5 photo spots (including the 3 hotels) - see info here.


And if you decide to leave Disneyland Resort for a while, here is a post about other holiday things to do.


Don't miss out on any of the special treats or possible Christmas Eve/Day food!  Here is a link to a podcast/call-in show that I did with the Unplugged Podcast team on December 6, 2012.  Nancy of the Unplugged crew gives some detailed info about Christmas Eve and Christmas Day dining.

Also, there is more info on special holiday goodies & treats in this post.


All of that info should give you a good start, and hopefully some ideas of other things to do to make the trip as Christmasy as possible.  But that's just the tip of the iceberg - I'm sure someone else will have some suggestions that I've overlooked!





rentayenta said:


> Thanks Sherry. Next week I'll be visiting Disneyland for the day due to the generosity of a friend who I'm meeting at Club 33 for lunch to celebrate my 44th birthday.  It'll truly be a one dayer. I'm so excited. I'll tell all about it in my pre cruise trip report (link below). It's a bucket list item for me.
> 
> The kids' spring break is during the first week of April this year. We're planning on two days between the Tuesday-Friday that week. I'm having all sorts of issues deciding on one DCA only day, a 2 day hopper, 2 day one park/day tickets, or sucking it up and getting 3 day hoppers.  Im sure I'm making me it far more complicated than it needs to be but not staying in the area throws me off.
> 
> Thanks for adding my trip report.  Thank you also for taking such good care of us and our Disney holiday fix.



*Jenny -*

You're very welcome!  It took me long enough to finally add the link to your TR in that section, although I had thought about putting it there 100 times!

Early happy birthday to you!  Have a wonderful time at Club 33 - what an amazingly generous friend!

Your dilemma about the hoppers vs. one day/one park tickets reminds me of when you were trying to decide how many days you were going to be at DLR in November 2011 - 3 or 4.

I think that having the option to park hop is never a bad idea, really, unless it is just not cost effective in any way.  Even though DCA is more fully-fleshed out now and you have more things to see and do in that park, it's possible that you still may want to wander over to DL after a while.  But it won't be a disaster if you go with the one park per day option.





tksbaskets said:


> Sherry - the index is looking just great   Thank you for all your efforts.
> 
> I'm bummed (as you probably are too) that you won't be going on a holiday trip this year.  I know you'll still be making quite merry on this thread!
> 
> We are hoping to make a trip to DL this year.  We'll have to see what the school calendar brings.



*TK -*

Thank you kindly, my friend!  Efforts they are, indeed, but it's all worthwhile in the end.

Did you mean that *Jenny/rentayenta* is not doing the holiday trip this year?  I'm not skipping the holidays.  Heck no!  Even if I only got there for one day during the season I would still go, but I always try to aim for a multi-night stay.  You know how I love my PPH tree!

The way I see it, last year was significant because it was the first year of the 'new' DCA and its decorations.  I wasn't about to miss that momentous occasion!  This year will be noteworthy as well, because whatever Disney decided that they didn't like about the CL or BVS decor in 2012 will be gone this year, and they will add in more decor in any spots where they feel it is needed.  Also, I am curious to see how the CP is handled this year, and if it will remain in Town Square or be forced over to the Hyperion.

In any case, I can't miss any of that!  I have to see how this year compares to last year!





BELLEDOZER said:


> Sherry the index looks amazing!! I know how much hard work you put into it, and really appreciate all that you are doing for this thread. Have a great day!!
> 
> Trish



Thank you, *Trish*!

It is a lot of work, but it all comes together over time and hopefully is a valuable tool for first-time holiday visitors in the long run.  Between the vanishing punctuation and the problems with Photobucket it has not been an easy road, but it's getting there!





aidensmom31 said:


> I am so glad this thread is already started.  I need something to hold me over till our trip.  We are going 12/25 to 1/3 this year.    My son and I have gone each year for the last 2 during the holiday season and love it.  We decided to extend out visit this time and enjoy it even while it is busy. Instead of a bunch of gifts we are going to get a few and then go make a bunch of memories



*aidensmom31 -*

You can always come to this thread at any time of year for a fix!  All of the Superthreads on any subject are ongoing and year-round and have no set start or end date because they are meant to be accessible any time for information and discussion.  The only time we have to end a Superthread is when it hits the page limit (250 pages), in which case we pack up and move to the next thread.  

It's the actual "Who's going in [_fill in the month_]" check-in/meet threads that are temporary.  The Superthreads are like the Energizer Bunny - they keep going and going and going!




larina said:


> Yes, the trip is the big holiday gift. My kids certainly didn't come away asking what they got for Christmas, lol. I think they would pick one day at DL over just about any other gift they could get, at least for now.



*larina -* 

They sound like kids after my own heart!  I would pick one day at DLR (especially during the holiday season) over most other gift ideas too, I suspect. 

I think that, as expensive as going to Disneyland for the holidays is, it 'pays off' in so many ways.  What we all get from our trips is unmatched, unparalleled and truly special.  It's not like giving up a full-fledged Christmas experience to visit somewhere that is only halfway in the spirit of the season, and you feel like you're missing out.  

Quite the contrary.  In fact, if anything, DLR does the holidays bigger and better than most places and satisfies all the senses, delighting us with treats, sounds, wonderful music, aromas, colors, lights, beautiful trees, themed decorations, fun merchandise, etc.


----------



## tksbaskets

Sherry - whew!  I thought you weren't going to DL at Christmas time this year.  Thank goodness I can't read very well.   The thread wouldn't be the same without your annual trip to see the decorations!


----------



## Elk Grove Chris

Sorry about all the lost files. I have resisted moving to the new Photobucket site but fear I must do it soon. 

Do you have an external drive? It makes backing up very simple at home. You can essentially set up the external drive as if it was another hard drive on your computer and it will back up files almost instantaneously depending on computer/drive speed. I have had my computer crash twice in the last year, just rebuilt it again two days ago. I had all of my files back on the computer from the external drive in a few hours. You can pick up a 2 terabyte external drive for around $150.


----------



## BELLEDOZER

I'm really feel bad for you Sherry, losing all your important emails. DH beat up his laptop one too many times recently out of frustration, and had to have a computer savy friend re configure the hard drive on his laptop. If he hadn't had the external hard drive, it would have been alot worse than it was. While he lost some data, with the external hard drive, it made things easier to restore. He has since got me one for my laptop. Here's hoping that you have better luck with it and Photobucket.


----------



## Autty40

I am so glad I found this thread! I am booking our trip this week for Nov 18-21. It will my DDs first trip and she will be celebrating her 2nd birthday! It will be mine and my husband's first time during Christmastime and I am sooo excited! I'm only on page 2 of this thread and can't wait to read more! Any advice on something special to do for our daughter that she'd enjoy but not too expensive since she wont really remember this trip? We plan on going every year for her birthday after this year! Thanks for all the great tips and pictures!


----------



## Aussie Princess

Autty40 said:
			
		

> I am so glad I found this thread! I am booking our trip this week for Nov 18-21. It will my DDs first trip and she will be celebrating her 2nd birthday! It will be mine and my husband's first time during Christmastime and I am sooo excited! I'm only on page 2 of this thread and can't wait to read more! Any advice on something special to do for our daughter that she'd enjoy but not too expensive since she wont really remember this trip? We plan on going every year for her birthday after this year! Thanks for all the great tips and pictures!



We are doing the same thing for my DS his 2nd bday is 23rd and my birthday is 24th but we will be there 11-20 but both birthdays will be celebrated while we are there.

We are planning on doing Minnie and friends maybe the princesses lunch at Ariel's grotto would be good for your DD


----------



## Autty40

Aussie Princess said:
			
		

> We are doing the same thing for my DS his 2nd bday is 23rd and my birthday is 24th but we will be there 11-20 but both birthdays will be celebrated while we are there.
> 
> We are planning on doing Minnie and friends maybe the princesses lunch at Ariel's grotto would be good for your DD


We are planning on doing Ariel's Grotto because its included in our Costco package. I know she'll like that.  I'm excited for that since I hear all the princesses spend time at each table.


----------



## Phoenixrising

BELLEDOZER is no more
her name riddled with Cyberbullets
from a deadly sniper laying on the floor

Her email hacked by an unseen foe
creating CHAOS as they go

So rising from the ashes of a email
that is no more 

Can I still come and chat with you all
as before??

Yes, it's me Trish, and what a pain it's been
to start all over again with a new user name
and email account.

Hope I'll still be welcome to come and chat.


----------



## larina

Hello, welcome back, as the new you!


----------



## aidensmom31

aidensmom31 said:


> I am so glad this thread is already started.  I need something to hold me over till our trip.  We are going 12/25 to 1/3 this year.    My son and I have gone each year for the last 2 during the holiday season and love it.  We decided to extend out visit this time and enjoy it even while it is busy. Instead of a bunch of gifts we are going to get a few and then go make a bunch of memories



Dates have changed....going 12/24 to 1/3.   Got to add another day because I had more vacation time then I thought....went to turn in my request off and found I could take another day off so I choose to leave a day early


----------



## Phoenixrising

Does anyone know of a good safe place to put pics online??? The hacker got control of my Webshots account and I'm completely locked out of it. I've attempted to contacted Webshots multiple times over the past couple of days to deal with this, and they've done nothing GGGRRRRR!! I guess it was the hackers parting shot after I figured out a way to delete the infected email account yesterday. I've emailed Webshots to close the account, but from the way they've ignored me, I don't hold out much hope of it happening. So any suggestions would be welcome, as I've lost all the pics I've posted online, they've been stolen by an unseen foe.


----------



## Sherry E

*Elk Grove Chris -* 

No, I don't have an external hard drive but $150 is not a bad investment for something that will back up thousands of files.  When my PC had its major crash 2 years ago, all of my files were wiped out.  Then, using a recovery program, many of the files (though not all of them) were recovered along with a bunch of junk files...but the file names were all scrambled and unrecognizable.  So what was originally called, for example, "Disneyland - December 14, 2010 - Golden Gate Bridge - 2A" was called (after the file recovery) "SssFft445793&-hjJki"!  Seeing as I had thousands of documents, it was like looking through a needle in a haystack to locate a photo because of the messed up file names and junk files that were recovered along with the stuff I needed.

Thankfully, I had most of the lost photos sorted or organized in a couple of different places online so they were not totally lost forever, but I lost a lot of my clients' documents that I was saving for them for ongoing reference and projects.

After the major crash, I saved some things in my Yahoo mail as an extra back-up (as I mentioned before, I have found that it is a good idea to back up certain things in as many places as possible), in addition to saving to various flash drives or thumb drives or elsewhere, but then the Yahoo mail was wiped out over a week ago!

Darn that technology - we can't live with it and cannot live without it.  We cannot rely on it or trust it, and yet we have to rely on it and trust it!



*Trish -*

I thought that Webshots had stopped hosting images or done something that made thousands of users angry towards the end of last year, didn't they?  Or maybe I'm mistaken.  I recall fellow DIS'er Mariezp having to remove all of her stuff from Webshots and all of her links in threads becoming invalid or broken.  She was in search of a new site to use and she thought she was going to go with SmugMug.

Honestly, I would not recommend Photobucket to anyone at the present time.  If you read the comments on the Photobucket Facebook page (under any of their posts) or in the Support section of the Photobucket site, you will see that there are thousands of people angry over the current site because it is incomplete and full of bugs.  They took away a lot of features without warning, and people are not pleased.  They are currently forcing everyone into this new version of their site and it is messed up.  

Until Photobucket re-implements some of the features they removed and gets the bugs worked out soon I would not refer anyone to them!  Maybe in a few months they will be functioning a little better, but right now I would advise anyone who is not already a Photobucket member to steer clear.  If I had a new batch of hundreds or thousands of photos that needed to be uploaded today, I would not load them to Photobucket and I have a paid account with them.  I would either hold the photos and wait a couple of months to see what they do, or I would find another image hosting site.

Try SmugMug (DIS'er brookelizabeth uses this site and likes it), Image Shack (you can choose the size of the photos before uploading) or Flickr - in fact, DIS'er *mvf-m11c (Bret)* takes thousands of photos for each of his trip reports and he is a faithful Flickr member.  He loves it.  So if he can load thousands of photos to Flickr on a regular basis, I assume that it is a decent site.


----------



## Phoenixrising

I didn't load alot of pics into my Webshots account, so I'm not losing a great deal of pics that I can post online. For some reason I've never felt comfortable duplicating my pics on line, so in the end it was good thing that I didn't upload more pics than what I did. I will check into the pic uploading websites you mentioned over the next few months, then set a new account up once I find a website that's a good fit for me. I still intend to honor the promise I made to you about a trip report for Knott's Berry Farm, heavily loaded with pics after my Nov trip to the mouse. So at some point I'm going to set up another account that I can upload pics into. Have too many things on the go right now, and won't think about doing it until I've finished dealing with the Cyberattack, and all the  problems it's caused. I've asked Webshots to shut down the account I have with them, so it's a start. Have a great day Sherry!

Trish


----------



## ashnjam

What's up with the snow on Main Street? Is it only on certain nights? Does it only snow on Main Street? I've seen a couple pictures on here but not much info..would really like to experience this on our trip in December. Thanks.


----------



## DTDkettleCORNfan

ashnjam said:


> What's up with the snow on Main Street? Is it only on certain nights? Does it only snow on Main Street? I've seen a couple pictures on here but not much info..would really like to experience this on our trip in December. Thanks.



In the past, they have done it after the holiday fireworks every night during the holiday season.  It might snow after the castle lighting ceremony (can't remember its exact name) that happens earlier in the evening as well.  When it snows on Main Street after the fireworks, it also snows in front of Its A Small World and along the river near Pirates (those locations are will be marked on your park map).  However....if they do a ticketed Christmas party this year, the snow & holiday fireworks might be only during the party.  If so, it would be worth getting tickets to see the fireworks.  Hope you have a great December trip!


----------



## Sherry E

ashnjam said:


> What's up with the snow on Main Street? Is it only on certain nights? Does it only snow on Main Street? I've seen a couple pictures on here but not much info..would really like to experience this on our trip in December. Thanks.



*ashnjam -*

The snow falls every single night, all throughout the holiday season,  unless it's raining or something like that.  It snows on Main Street, back by It's a Small World Holiday and over in the New Orleans Square/Rivers of America area.  In the Main Street location there is a bit of a gingerbread scent that fills the air when the snow falls - I'm not sure if that smell fills the air in the other locations too.  

The snow is very light, and it's made up of tiny bubbles - some folks compare the consistency of the "snow" to detergent bubbles! 

However, this year we still don't know if there will be a Christmas party for the first time ever (or if that plan will be delayed).  If there is a party, that will likely affect the snowfall schedule (which is one reason why I wish Disney would begin the party in California Adventure instead of Disneyland).

ETA: DTDkettleCORNfan was replying while I was typing!  Lol.


----------



## DTDkettleCORNfan

Sherry E said:


> *ashnjam -*
> 
> The snow falls every single night, all throughout the holiday season,  unless it's raining or something like that.  It snows on Main Street, back by It's a Small World Holiday and over in the New Orleans Square/Rivers of America area.  In the Main Street location there is a bit of a gingerbread scent that fills the air when the snow falls - I'm not sure if that smell fills the air in the other locations too.
> 
> The snow is very light, and it's made up of tiny bubbles - some folks compare the consistency of the "snow" to detergent bubbles!
> 
> However, this year we still don't know if there will be a Christmas party for the first time ever (or if that plan will be delayed).  If there is a party, that will likely affect the snowfall schedule (which is one reason why I wish Disney would begin the party in California Adventure instead of Disneyland).
> 
> ETA: DTDkettleCORNfan was replying while I was typing!  Lol.



Ooooooo....Sherry - I've never noticed the gingerbread scent.  I'll have to pay better attention next time!


----------



## Sherry E

DTDkettleCORNfan said:


> Ooooooo....Sherry - I've never noticed the gingerbread scent.  I'll have to pay better attention next time!



It is a fairly new thing.  If I recall - and anyone please correct me if I'm wrong - I think the gingerbread aroma just started wafting through the air during the snow in the last couple of years.  I want to say that 2011 was the first holiday season for it, but I could be mistaken.  I know that I read about the aroma before actually smelling it, but where I read about it escapes me.  I did not smell it in December 2010.

At one point I happened to catch a little bit of the aroma as I was walking to or from somewhere via Main Street and I thought, "Oh wow!  That's the smell I read about!"  Again, I'm not sure if the gingerbread wafts through the air in NOS and back by IASWH too.  

Also, it doesn't smell exactly like gingerbread - it was more like a slightly askew gingerbread aroma - but I guess that's what it's supposed to be!


----------



## NokOnHarts

DTDkettleCORNfan said:


> In the past, they have done it after the holiday fireworks every night during the holiday season.  It might snow after the castle lighting ceremony (can't remember its exact name) that happens earlier in the evening as well.  When it snows on Main Street after the fireworks, it also snows in front of Its A Small World and along the river near Pirates (those locations are will be marked on your park map).  However....if they do a ticketed Christmas party this year, the snow & holiday fireworks might be only during the party.  If so, it would be worth getting tickets to see the fireworks.  Hope you have a great December trip!



I know this is all guessing at this point but if they DO the party this year, based off how they do the Halloween parties - would guests see ANY fireworks or parades during the week without going to the party? Would you guess the Soudsational parade and Dreams Come True Fireworks would still play on non-party nights?


----------



## Sherry E

There was a rumor at one point (maybe it was an Al Lutz rumor??) that the proposed plan for a Christmas party would be to begin it in November and run it on certain nights of the week (just like the Halloween parties), all the way up until/through the week before Christmas.  The party would supposedly feature the holiday fireworks, holiday parade and probably the snow.  Maybe even the Winter Castle Enchantment lighting.

Then, in Christmas week, New Year's week and the remainder of the holiday season, the general public would be able to see the holiday fireworks, parade, etc. as part of general admission.

I have no clue what would happen on non-party weeknights in, say, mid-November.  Normally the holiday fireworks run on weeknights in November.  But if a Christmas party were to happen in Disneyland on a Friday night and one other week night and hold the holiday events hostage, then presumably they would run regular/non-holiday fireworks and regular parades on Saturdays and Sundays.  A non-holiday parade would probably run during the week too, but I don't know about regular fireworks.

It's anyone's guess what will happen.  You see, in the case of Halloween Time, even though Halloween Time is more popular now that it used to be and the parties all sell out, that time of the year is still considered - by Disney's standards - to be a slower, more off-peak season.  So they don't run regular fireworks on weeknights unless it's a party night or Columbus Day.  With the holiday season it's a bit different, as that is peak season.  So they may try to run regular fireworks every night if they stick the holiday fireworks into a party package.

At this point, though, it's too soon to tell what's going to happen.


----------



## vbmom40

Thank you for posting pictures.  Do you have any idea if the Electric night time parade still exists at Disneyland during Christmas?  Hope you can help.





Sherry E said:


> There was a rumor at one point (maybe it was an Al Lutz rumor??) that the proposed plan for a Christmas party would be to begin it in November and run it on certain nights of the week (just like the Halloween parties), all the way up until/through the week before Christmas.  The party would supposedly feature the holiday fireworks, holiday parade and probably the snow.  Maybe even the Winter Castle Enchantment lighting.
> 
> Then, in Christmas week, New Year's week and the remainder of the holiday season, the general public would be able to see the holiday fireworks, parade, etc. as part of general admission.
> 
> I have no clue what would happen on non-party weeknights in, say, mid-November.  Normally the holiday fireworks run on weeknights in November.  But if a Christmas party were to happen in Disneyland on a Friday night and one other week night and hold the holiday events hostage, then presumably they would run regular/non-holiday fireworks and regular parades on Saturdays and Sundays.  A non-holiday parade would probably run during the week too, but I don't know about regular fireworks.
> 
> It's anyone's guess what will happen.  You see, in the case of Halloween Time, even though Halloween Time is more popular now that it used to be and the parties all sell out, that time of the year is still considered - by Disney's standards - to be a slower, more off-peak season.  So they don't run regular fireworks on weeknights unless it's a party night or Columbus Day.  With the holiday season it's a bit different, as that is peak season.  So they may try to run regular fireworks every night if they stick the holiday fireworks into a party package.
> 
> At this point, though, it's too soon to tell what's going to happen.


----------



## zoeandjacks

OK--so it looks like I belong here in this thread.  My son's 7th birthday is November 30, and having just gotten back from his first trip ever this past week, he is requesting to spend his birthday at DLR.  Fine by me!!!!  But I have just realized that is Thanksgiving weekend.  Oh no!!!  My original plan was to arrive Friday 11/29 and stay through Tuesday 12/3.  Is it going to be insane crowded?  I don't want insane crowded, I wanted first week of December not crowded.  Should I change to arrive Sunday night and have our 3-4 days in the park be Monday, Tuesday, Wednesday, Thursday?  Or arrive Saturday night, on his birthday, and do Sunday, Monday, Tuesday, Wednesday in the park?  Or would I be okay with my original plan, arrive Friday, and yes Saturday and Sunday will be busy, but we will still have Monday and Tuesday that will be less crowded?  His actual birthday is the Saturday.  What to do???


----------



## Elk Grove Chris

Sherry E said:


> It is a fairly new thing.  If I recall - and anyone please correct me if I'm wrong - I think the gingerbread aroma just started wafting through the air during the snow in the last couple of years.  I want to say that 2011 was the first holiday season for it, but I could be mistaken.  I know that I read about the aroma before actually smelling it, but where I read about it escapes me.  I did not smell it in December 2010.
> 
> At one point I happened to catch a little bit of the aroma as I was walking to or from somewhere via Main Street and I thought, "Oh wow!  That's the smell I read about!"  Again, I'm not sure if the gingerbread wafts through the air in NOS and back by IASWH too.
> 
> Also, it doesn't smell exactly like gingerbread - it was more like a slightly askew gingerbread aroma - but I guess that's what it's supposed to be!



I think you are right about it being fairly recent. Very strong gingerbread smell last year when we were in NOS, a lot of "snow" too, we actually got a little wet in some spots. I do not recall the scent in 2010, nor that much snow (we did the Fantasmic dessert package both trips, same seats).


----------



## Pesky

any advice about when to look to buy tickets?  I've heard it's about a $12 price increase anticipated for park hoppers.  We're already locked into VGC.


----------



## Sherry E

vbmom40 said:


> Thank you for posting pictures.  Do you have any idea if the Electric night time parade still exists at Disneyland during Christmas?  Hope you can help.



*vbmom40 -*

Welcome to the thread!

There is no more Electrical Parade at Disneyland Resort (for the time being).  It was held in California Adventure in its last run.  Hopefully it will return one day!




zoeandjacks said:


> OK--so it looks like I belong here in this thread.  My son's 7th birthday is November 30, and having just gotten back from his first trip ever this past week, he is requesting to spend his birthday at DLR.  Fine by me!!!!  But I have just realized that is Thanksgiving weekend.  Oh no!!!  My original plan was to arrive Friday 11/29 and stay through Tuesday 12/3.  Is it going to be insane crowded?  I don't want insane crowded, I wanted first week of December not crowded.  Should I change to arrive Sunday night and have our 3-4 days in the park be Monday, Tuesday, Wednesday, Thursday?  Or arrive Saturday night, on his birthday, and do Sunday, Monday, Tuesday, Wednesday in the park?  Or would I be okay with my original plan, arrive Friday, and yes Saturday and Sunday will be busy, but we will still have Monday and Tuesday that will be less crowded?  His actual birthday is the Saturday.  What to do???



Welcome, *zoeandjacks*! 

I'm glad you found the Superthread and I hope it will help you to plan out your December trip!  If you haven't done so already, if you have time feel free to skim down Page 1 for info on all aspects of the holiday season at DLR.

About the dates and when it is busier than others - keep in mind that *if* this ends up being the first year for a paid Christmas party, that could impact crowds in a variety of ways on party days and non-party days.  

But, possible parties aside for the moment, I think your planned dates will be fine.  I think the weekend days will be more crowded as weekends always are, but the rest of the days should be okay.

From my own experience, having gone to DLR in early December - in either the first or second week - for the last few years, I find the crowds to be relatively substantial because it is a very popular season, but not overwhelmingly so and not bad in comparison to what it will be like in the second half of December.  Mondays in early December seem to be great in terms of noticeably lower crowds.  

So, either way, if you keep your planned dates or go a few days later, I don't think it will be insane crowded.  I think you'll have a wonderful trip!  




Elk Grove Chris said:


> I think you are right about it being fairly recent. Very strong gingerbread smell last year when we were in NOS, a lot of "snow" too, we actually got a little wet in some spots. I do not recall the scent in 2010, nor that much snow (we did the Fantasmic dessert package both trips, same seats).



*Elk Grove Chris -*

You're right - the snow has increased a bit.  Now that you mention it, I am thinking back to the snow I saw last year in comparison to the snow I saw in other years and there was definitely more of it.  In the past it had been barely detectable, but last year it was much more noticeable!

So there is a gingerbread aroma in NOS too (and not just on Main Street)?  That's good to know.  I couldn't recall if anyone ever mentioned smelling it in NOS or by IASWH.


----------



## Sherry E

Pesky said:


> any advice about when to look to buy tickets?  I've heard it's about a $12 price increase anticipated for park hoppers.  We're already locked into VGC.



Hi, *Pesky*!

I knew the Hoppers would go up in price this year, sometime before summer, but I hadn't been keeping up on the possible price hikes (yet).  (I feared what the prices of the AP's would be after last year's enormous price increases, however.)

Unless you've heard/read differently, I think the Hoppers will go up in price by early May.  I don't think Disney will wait until June, when their summer season officially starts.  Last year the prices went up in May.  And when prices do go up, we only seem to find out about it 2 or 3 days in advance -- with little time to prepare.  

So I would suggest getting the tickets before May or at least by early May, if at all possible, if you don't want to deal with that price increase.

I'm so glad you locked down the VGC!  The whole GCH property is a great place to be during the holiday season.  I like to go and hang out there to soak in the atmosphere, even though I am usually not staying there!


----------



## sweetlovin'

Hello,

 I am new to the thread and just booked VGC for Nov 17-20.  I am so hoping that the decorations will be up by then, but Thanksgiving is later this year. I am  also headed there towards the end of Sept.  I would be very lucky to catch both the Halloween and Christmas decorations

 I was thinking an AP might be the best way for me to go.


----------



## sweetlovin'

NewbieMouse said:


> Every year I threaten that we won't go back because of the ticket price increases, but Sherry's enthusiasm wears me down and I've booked us again to go back this year!  We will be going a bit later (Dec 17-19) because of when DH's conference is, so I'm a bit nervous about that. This past year it was nice and quiet. I'm keeping my fingers crossed again for one of those elusive PIN codes to stay at GCH.
> 
> We are also going to do a surprise stop in July at Disneyland Paris for 1 day when we are in Europe (1 day is all DH would consider, as he thinks the whole idea is crazy). But I'm pumped!



Disneyland Paris has my favorite ride to date of all the Disneys.  (I will let you know this summer if that still holds true as I am hitting the Asia Disneys.)

 You have to ride crush's coaster because it is such a different ride and I truly felt as though I was riding a wave.  Loved it!!


----------



## raniroo

I'm joining in on this thread.  I'm heading to DLR the week of Thanksgiving and being an Aussie I'm looking forward to celebrating a US holiday IN the US.

This will be my 4th DLR visit and my second visit during Thanksgiving.  I'm looking forward to the holiday decorations and hoping that there will be a Christmas Party...any idea (if it happens) when it would be announced and tickets on sale?


----------



## Sherry E

sweetlovin' said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am new to the thread and just booked VGC for Nov 17-20.  I am so hoping that the decorations will be up by then, but Thanksgiving is later this year. I am  also headed there towards the end of Sept.  I would be very lucky to catch both the Halloween and Christmas decorations
> 
> I was thinking an AP might be the best way for me to go.



Hello and welcome, *sweetlovin'*!  Thank you for joining in.

You will definitely catch Halloween Time at the end of September - though I'm not certain yet if Mickey's Halloween Party will have begun on 9/27 - and you will catch at least some level of holiday merriment!  At the very least, the holiday season will have officially begun in the parks by the time your November trip takes place, but as you indicated, we can't be sure about the GCH and the other hotels' decor.

You are absolutely correct - this year Thanksgiving is really late.  It's only 2 days from the end of November, and it also takes place on the first day of Hanukkah (if I recall my calendar's notation correctly) - which seems to be an infrequent occurrence.

Because of Thanksgiving happening so late in November this time around, I am inclined to think that Disney would want to get the hotels decorated a little earlier than their usual post-Thanksgiving schedule.  To me it seems like they'd want to put the trees up before Thanksgiving begins this year.  I'm not sure if Santa and the carolers would be at the hotels until post-Thanksgiving, but I would be really surprised if they waited until November 29th to start decorating the hotels.  

In any case, the good news is that the GCH will get decorated first, then the DLH and then the PPH.  So if any one of the hotels is destined to be decorated before your trip ends, it would be the GCH!


----------



## Sherry E

raniroo said:


> I'm joining in on this thread.  I'm heading to DLR the week of Thanksgiving and being an Aussie I'm looking forward to celebrating a US holiday IN the US.
> 
> This will be my 4th DLR visit and my second visit during Thanksgiving.  I'm looking forward to the holiday decorations and hoping that there will be a Christmas Party...any idea (if it happens) when it would be announced and tickets on sale?



Welcome, *raniroo*!

When was your last DLR Thanksgiving visit?  Was it before California Adventure's makeover was complete?  If so, you've got many new things to see, many new decorations to enjoy, etc.!

My guess - and, of course, it's only a guess - is that Team Disney Anaheim is currently in the throes of mapping out their holiday plans, and IF there is to be a party I would think they'd want to do an early press release on Disneyland News, as well as various articles or Disney Parks Blogs about it, to let everyone know way ahead of time.  They'd really want to promote the party, I think, because it would be a big, new event.  IF there is going to be a party, we could hear about it in the next few months.

I would have to assume that if a party takes place, the tickets would probably go on sale by late August or early September.  They put the Halloween party tickets on sale a couple of months before the party starts, so if a Christmas party were to start in November I can't see that they'd begin to sell tickets any later than September.

TDA has to get everything figured out way in advance, and they don't have all-new lands opening this year so they can focus more on Halloween Time and the holiday season!  They would have to work out how and when exactly to have a party, and how it would affect all of the other seasonal entertainment.  They also have to decide what to do with the Candlelight Ceremony/Processional, because if it stays in Disneyland then they probably would not have a party in Disneyland too.  If they move the CP to DCA, then a party could likely happen in Disneyland.  

But...that may be too much change happening at one time, so I wonder if Disney might do one thing at a time, i.e., move the CP to DCA this year and then start a party in DL next year, or start a party in DCA this year and then move the CP over to DCA next year?


----------



## sweetlovin'

Sherry E said:


> Hello and welcome, *sweetlovin'*!  Thank you for joining in.
> 
> You will definitely catch Halloween Time at the end of September - though I'm not certain yet if Mickey's Halloween Party will have begun on 9/27 - and you will catch at least some level of holiday merriment!  At the very least, the holiday season will have officially begun in the parks by the time your November trip takes place, but as you indicated, we can't be sure about the GCH and the other hotels' decor.
> 
> You are absolutely correct - this year Thanksgiving is really late.  It's only 2 days from the end of November, and it also takes place on the first day of Hanukkah (if I recall my calendar's notation correctly) - which seems to be an infrequent occurrence.
> 
> Because of Thanksgiving happening so late in November this time around, I am inclined to think that Disney would want to get the hotels decorated a little earlier than their usual post-Thanksgiving schedule.  To me it seems like they'd want to put the trees up before Thanksgiving begins this year.  I'm not sure if Santa and the carolers would be at the hotels until post-Thanksgiving, but I would be really surprised if they waited until November 29th to start decorating the hotels.
> 
> In any case, the good news is that the GCH will get decorated first, then the DLH and then the PPH.  So if any one of the hotels is destined to be decorated before your trip ends, it would be the GCH!



 In 2014, Thanksgiving is on the 27th, another late year.  I celebrate St Nicholas Day Dec 6th, so I prefer Thanksgiving earlier rather than later.  I also book or plan trips ridiculously far in advance which is why I know it is late in 2014 as well.


----------



## raniroo

Sherry E said:


> Welcome, *raniroo*!
> 
> When was your last DLR Thanksgiving visit?  Was it before California Adventure's makeover was complete?  If so, you've got many new things to see, many new decorations to enjoy, etc.!............



My first thanksgiving visit was 1996, way before California Adventure Park was open.  I did visit again in 2004 when CAP was opened but not during a special event/season.

I'm really looking forward to the decorations, Cars Land and all the holiday treats! Expect lots of Disney food photos from me! 

I'll keep my mickey ears out for info on the party...fingers crossed it happens!


----------



## mrs.ariel

Hi all, we are SO excited for our first holday trip to Disney
Our last trip was last year in May- Just before Carsland opened, so we are really excited about that, too!!!

I've looked a bit through this thread, looking forward to reading more of it- Thanks for putting it together

I am wondering about a potential Christmas party...I know nothing is known yet, but if they do introduce a party, how does it work?
I would need to buy tickets for a certain night in addition to my parkhopper? And how late is the party? My kids are 3 and 8 when we will be there, so they don't stay up too late....

We are going the first weekend of December- Friday-Monday- after Thanksgiving.

thanks for any info


----------



## Phoenixrising

This is purely guessing on my part, based on my experiences with going to the MHP in 2010 and 2011. If they do decide to have a Christmas party this year, my guess they would start letting guests in 3 hrs prior to the event starting then close the parks to non paying guests for the event. You would need to buy a ticket for the event. If you wanted to go to the parks during the day before the party then you would have to get a park hopper for the day of the event. I think with your 3 yr old child it would be too much to go to the parks during the day, then attend the party later that evening. Once again this is purely guesswork on my part, and we really don't know if they are going to hold a party until they release the Christmas time info, hopefully in late July/early Aug. If they were to host a party, I hope that it will be in CA, as to not disrupt the CP and other special things that are done in DL during Christmas time in the parks that make it special. Hopefully TDA will start releasing some info in the next couple of months, but can't see them releasing any info until after they've announced what they are doing for Halloween this year. JMHO, and hopefully will learn some more info in the coming months. Hope this helps. Personally I'm on the fence if they do hold a party this year if I'd want to go or not. I'll make that decision if they do decide to host one.


----------



## Sherry E

sweetlovin' said:


> In 2014, Thanksgiving is on the 27th, another late year.  I celebrate St Nicholas Day Dec 6th, so I prefer Thanksgiving earlier rather than later.  I also book or plan trips ridiculously far in advance which is why I know it is late in 2014 as well.



It's odd how one week can make a difference in how late Thanksgiving seems, isn't it?  Sometimes Thanksgiving has been on 11/22.  That seemed on the early side, but acceptable.  An 11/28 Thanksgiving seems way too late in the month!

I should mention, too, that the holiday season at DLR hasn't always begun as early in November as it begins now.  Back in 2008 or so is the last time I recall the season beginning on the Friday right before Thanksgiving, instead of 2 Fridays before Thanksgiving.  Ever since then it has begun about a week earlier.  I think that Halloween Time also had a later start in 2008 as well.

I was actually kind of wondering if the holidays at DLR might have another 'late' start this year simply because Thanksgiving is happening at the end of the month.  But I think the season has become so popular that 11/15 seems like a much more reasonable start date than 11/22 (and 11/15 would be the the latest - the season could possibly start on Veterans Day or on 11/12, the day after).



raniroo said:


> My first thanksgiving visit was 1996, way before California Adventure Park was open.  I did visit again in 2004 when CAP was opened but not during a special event/season.
> 
> I'm really looking forward to the decorations, Cars Land and all the holiday treats! Expect lots of Disney food photos from me!
> 
> I'll keep my mickey ears out for info on the party...fingers crossed it happens!



We love Disney food photos, so take lots of them - actually, we love photos in general in this thread (stay tuned for the popular Theme Week Countdown to the Holiday Season, starting in either late July or early August!), so any Disneyland holiday photos you want to share will be welcome! 

Oh wow!  Yes, the holiday season has most definitely changed since 1996!  Back then there was no Grand Californian Hotel or Paradise Pier Hotel (I mention those 2 hotels because they have the best Christmas trees!).  So many things have come and gone from the holiday repertoire over the years.

You're in for quite a welcome surprise in California Adventure!  Even before Cars Land and Buena Vista Street opened last year, that park had changed quite a bit from 2007 (when I first saw it) through 2011.  It used to be a fairly empty park compared to Disneyland.  The crowds started picking up when things were added in here and there.





mrs.ariel said:


> Hi all, we are SO excited for our first holday trip to Disney
> Our last trip was last year in May- Just before Carsland opened, so we are really excited about that, too!!!
> 
> I've looked a bit through this thread, looking forward to reading more of it- Thanks for putting it together
> 
> I am wondering about a potential Christmas party...I know nothing is known yet, but if they do introduce a party, how does it work?
> I would need to buy tickets for a certain night in addition to my parkhopper? And how late is the party? My kids are 3 and 8 when we will be there, so they don't stay up too late....
> 
> We are going the first weekend of December- Friday-Monday- after Thanksgiving.
> 
> thanks for any info



Hello and welcome, *mrs.ariel*!

As Trish/Phoenixrising explained, it's all purely guessing. 

I don't know if we are, for sure, having a party this year - and if we have one, it may or may not put a big dent in the existing roster of holiday entertainment, which could affect schedules, park hours, crowds and things.

One thing we can be sure of is that everyone would need to buy a separate ticket to attend the party.

But, as I've mentioned before, I think that if Disney decided to start a party this year they would want to tell people about it early on, to start building excitement, because it would be a major new part of the holiday season.  So if there is going to be a party I wouldn't be surprised if there is some mention of it in either the Disney Parks Blog or on Disneyland News sometime in the next few months, even if tickets are not on sale yet.




Phoenixrising said:


> This is purely guessing on my part, based on my experiences with going to the MHP in 2010 and 2011. If they do decide to have a Christmas party this year, my guess they would start letting guests in 3 hrs prior to the event starting then close the parks to non paying guests for the event. You would need to buy a ticket for the event. If you wanted to go to the parks during the day before the party then you would have to get a park hopper for the day of the event. I think with your 3 yr old child it would be too much to go to the parks during the day, then attend the party later that evening. Once again this is purely guesswork on my part, and we really don't know if they are going to hold a party until they release the Christmas time info, hopefully in late July/early Aug. If they were to host a party, I hope that it will be in CA, as to not disrupt the CP and other special things that are done in DL during Christmas time in the parks that make it special. Hopefully TDA will start releasing some info in the next couple of months, but can't see them releasing any info until after they've announced what they are doing for Halloween this year. JMHO, and hopefully will learn some more info in the coming months. Hope this helps. Personally I'm on the fence if they do hold a party this year if I'd want to go or not. I'll make that decision if they do decide to host one.



I tend to agree that any Halloween info would come first, before holiday info, but the thing is that *if* Halloween Time is going to be 'business as usual' this year - with no major additions or changes - and if there is going to be a Christmas party, they could tell us about the Christmas party really early on to start getting people used to the idea and excited for it.  

When the Halloween party moved from DCA to DL, the Parks Blog announced that 4 months before Halloween Time began.

Last year, when the announcement about the Candlelight Ceremony's 20-night run came out, it was in August.  This is why I think we would hear about a Christmas party by July or early August at the very latest, even if we have not heard anything substantial about Halloween Time by that point.

It will be interesting to see how it all unfolds!


----------



## woodynjessiesmomma

Hello! New here and planning our first DL trip this year 11/30-12/4 with Sun/Mon/Tue in the parks. This board and this thread have been very useful as I have been to WDW twice and I'm surprised by all the differences in operation. We are so excited to see the original park and especially with all the holiday bonuses  I haven't booked anything yet as I'm still sorting through hotel options and debating 3day vs 4 day PHs or possibly a party ticket for the Saturday night we arrive (if the party happens - I would just hate to buy a PH but then not be able to use it...

Intros: I've been to WDW once in college with roommates (stayed off property/more thrill rides and party type trip) and then last year with family (BWV with my mom, aunt, DH and 2 kids - fell in love with the total disney experience). Growing up we traveled around the country quite a bit but never did Disney. We live in the central US so we don't get to travel to disney as much as I would like. I love all the animated classics from Snow White to Princess and the Frog. 
DH went to DL once before he could remember and his family seldom traveled out if state. He complains about me needing to travel but always likes it once we do it. Last year made him love WDW. He loves the Disney live action movies he watched with his dad. He does not like a the singing in my movies or rides with heights or drops.
DS will be 5y at the time of our trip (skipping 3 days of preK). He loved WDW while we were there but doesn't remember a lot outside of pictures and stories. He really got into meeting the characters even if he didn't know who they were. He loves Disney Jr and likes the animated movies I've subjected them too.
DD will be almost 2y for this trip so we are kinda celebrating her birthday. She likes cartoons but wanders off so I can't say she has favorites yet. She also just hated meeting the Easter Bunny so we'll see if character M&G are even possible.

I've read the links in the beginning of this post and the intros to DL links, but that is a lot of info to process... I will try to avoid too many basic questions, but my main one is where to stay. DH wants suite with a bedroom so the kids can sleep and he can watch tv, etc. I want immediately across the street from DL. Free breakfast would be great. On property is too expensive for us right now. Park Vue looked good on the website, but it is not a Good Neighbor Hotel, is this a big deal? From what I can tell on the DL website is that the MM is associated with the 3 day+ PH pass and not the hotel. I'm not worried about character calls and that seemed to be the only other perk on the DL website... Am I missing something? I've read other posts saying its cheaper to book through a hotels website rather than DL website anyway...
Thanks for your help! With this question and all the info and pics available


----------



## Sherry E

woodynjessiesmomma said:


> Hello! New here and planning our first DL trip this year 11/30-12/4 with Sun/Mon/Tue in the parks. This board and this thread have been very useful as I have been to WDW twice and I'm surprised by all the differences in operation. We are so excited to see the original park and especially with all the holiday bonuses  I haven't booked anything yet as I'm still sorting through hotel options and debating 3day vs 4 day PHs or possibly a party ticket for the Saturday night we arrive (if the party happens - I would just hate to buy a PH but then not be able to use it...
> 
> Intros: I've been to WDW once in college with roommates (stayed off property/more thrill rides and party type trip) and then last year with family (BWV with my mom, aunt, DH and 2 kids - fell in love with the total disney experience). Growing up we traveled around the country quite a bit but never did Disney. We live in the central US so we don't get to travel to disney as much as I would like. I love all the animated classics from Snow White to Princess and the Frog.
> DH went to DL once before he could remember and his family seldom traveled out if state. He complains about me needing to travel but always likes it once we do it. Last year made him love WDW. He loves the Disney live action movies he watched with his dad. He does not like a the singing in my movies or rides with heights or drops.
> DS will be 5y at the time of our trip (skipping 3 days of preK). He loved WDW while we were there but doesn't remember a lot outside of pictures and stories. He really got into meeting the characters even if he didn't know who they were. He loves Disney Jr and likes the animated movies I've subjected them too.
> DD will be almost 2y for this trip so we are kinda celebrating her birthday. She likes cartoons but wanders off so I can't say she has favorites yet. She also just hated meeting the Easter Bunny so we'll see if character M&G are even possible.
> 
> I've read the links in the beginning of this post and the intros to DL links, but that is a lot of info to process... I will try to avoid too many basic questions, but my main one is where to stay. DH wants suite with a bedroom so the kids can sleep and he can watch tv, etc. I want immediately across the street from DL. Free breakfast would be great. On property is too expensive for us right now. Park Vue looked good on the website, but it is not a Good Neighbor Hotel, is this a big deal? From what I can tell on the DL website is that the MM is associated with the 3 day+ PH pass and not the hotel. I'm not worried about character calls and that seemed to be the only other perk on the DL website... Am I missing something? I've read other posts saying its cheaper to book through a hotels website rather than DL website anyway...
> Thanks for your help! With this question and all the info and pics available



*woodynjessiesmomma -*

Hello, hello, hello!  Welcome!  I'm so glad that you found us!  

Your family sounds wonderful, and I think you all will have a great time.  The good thing is that Disneyland Resort is much, much smaller and easier to manage than WDW because you can walk everywhere (and yet, it is packed with rides and lots of holiday cheer!).  You can easily walk from park to park.  You can walk from the parks to the 3 Disney hotels (like if you wanted to eat at one of the hotel restaurants or meet one of the hotels' Santas).  You can walk from the parks to Downtown Disney and from Downtown Disney to the hotels.  Everything is right there.  No buses to catch.

A 3-day Hopper wouldn't be bad, but if possible I would recommend choosing the 4-day Hopper.  I'm actually not sure if a Christmas party would happen on a Saturday night.  IF we get a party this year and IF it unfolds in the way that the Halloween parties do at Disneyland, the event could possibly be held on Fridays and on some other early weekday.  It's really a mystery at this point how Disney will choose to stage this Christmas party in Disneyland if and when it happens.  It is possible that if a party takes place, it could happen on your final day.

I don't know much about the off-property and/or Good Neighbor hotels from personal experience.  The onsite hotels I know about.  

However, from what I've read, the Park Vue has gotten some negative reviews here on the DIS (*blackjackdelta*, are you out there following along??).  I don't know if their service has improved.  I know one of the problems involved insects - ick!

Lots of people like Howard Johnson's/HoJo's.  I've heard some decent things about the Candy Cane Inn.  Desert Inn and Suites gets pretty good reviews.  Which hotel is it that *Bret/mvf-m11c* stays at?  (Bret, are you out there??)  I am blanking out.  It's Best Western, I think.

Hopefully someone else will jump in and speak about their off-property hotel choices!

The 3-day Hoppers include one morning of early entry, no matter where you get the Hopper or where you stay.


----------



## woodynjessiesmomma

Thanks Sherry! I don't like the sound of insects...


----------



## mvf-m11c

I have stayed at a lot of different hotels off-site at the DLR. you are correct Sherry that I have stayed at Best Western hotels across the street. I have stayed at Best Western Park Place Inn which is the closest off-site hotel. I like the hotel for its location and the rooms are very nice. If also has a continental breakfast which is nice to have a quick breakfast before you enter the park. BWPPI has a two queen suite where it has a sofa bed which is good to have more people in the room.

I have stayed at Best Western Anaheim Inn which is a couple of buildings down from BWPPI. It is a nice hotel which is a little cheaper over BWPPI and it doesn't have a continental breakfast. 

Both BW hotels don't have big pools like the other hotels around the area. If u don't care about the pool and want a close hotel to the park, these are good places to stay.


----------



## Phoenixrising

If you are considering HOJO's, their mini suites fill up fast, so if you are serious about booking there, I'd do it by the end of May at the latest. Their family suites are limited, and that's the reason why they sell out fast. I've stayed in building 2 in a 2 Queen bed suite and found their rooms roomy. They do have a discount for DIS members, which is I think LNDB. This code gives you 15% off the rack rate. I'm staying at the BWPPI for my trip the end of Nov. I'm staying there, as I've heard alot of good reviews from the board, and the fact it's right across from the parks. I'm running away from home (going solo) on this trip and wanted something closer to the parks. The BWPPI has mini suites and they do have a discount for AAA members. Hope this helps you out. The CCI also has had tons of good reviews, but I don't know if they have a family suite, which is something that you also may want to check out.


----------



## Pesky

Sherry E said:


> Hi, *Pesky*!
> 
> So I would suggest getting the tickets before May or at least by early May, if at all possible, if you don't want to deal with that price increase.
> 
> I'm so glad you locked down the VGC!  The whole GCH property is a great place to be during the holiday season.  I like to go and hang out there to soak in the atmosphere, even though I am usually not staying there!



Thanks for the advice about when to buy -- that's when I am thinking.  Thankfully, I have a Disney store nearby and already have some Disney GCs put away for this so I can run over and grab them.  Have to say that I do love paying for things bit by bit through the year as it does help soften the financial blow!

Yes, I am SO excited to stay there!    It's more than I'd like to spend but it wasn't hard to convince me given my FIL will likely be spending only 2 days at the parks with us and hanging out at the GC the rest of the time.  I know he will probably have a permanent chair in the lobby with his name on it by the time we are done!


----------



## viaggiamo

Hi

I am signing on for a Christmas visit too now. We just booked flights from Australia and will be visiting DL from 5-11 December.

Is that week really busy? Last year we were there for Halloween and got a great rate over the Gay Days period at GCH. 

This time I have booked CCI again (we stayed there for 2 nights last year as well to extend our stay when the cheaper rates were over) but I am wondering if the extra $ would be worthwhile for the EE each day...?

We loved the EE last year as the place was packed with Gay Days, Halloween and Arizona school holidays.

I am so excited about seeing DL at Christmas time and am going to check out that tour that gives you VIP seating for the show at night. When can I book something like that?

V


----------



## Sherry E

*Bret & Trish* - 

Thank you both so much for jumping in to tackle the off-property hotel questions (of which I have no knowledge!).

*Pesky - *

I know what you mean.  When it is possible I like to try to pay things off through the year.  Plus, buying holiday trip Hoppers before/by May just seems so early!  Knowing Disney, though, they will get those ticket prices increased as early in May as they can manage and we will probably only know of it a couple of days before they do.




viaggiamo said:


> Hi
> 
> I am signing on for a Christmas visit too now. We just booked flights from Australia and will be visiting DL from 5-11 December.
> 
> Is that week really busy? Last year we were there for Halloween and got a great rate over the Gay Days period at GCH.
> 
> This time I have booked CCI again (we stayed there for 2 nights last year as well to extend our stay when the cheaper rates were over) but I am wondering if the extra $ would be worthwhile for the EE each day...?
> 
> We loved the EE last year as the place was packed with Gay Days, Halloween and Arizona school holidays.
> 
> I am so excited about seeing DL at Christmas time and am going to check out that tour that gives you VIP seating for the show at night. When can I book something like that?
> 
> V



*viaggiamo -*

Hello and welcome!  I'm excited to see that we have had several thread newcomers joining in over the last week.

Let's see...first of all, about your December dates - those dates fall right in the time frame that I usually choose for my own holiday trips, so I think they're good dates!  The reason I choose that early December time frame is because I get the full holiday experience at a lower crowd point for the season.  In other words, when I say "full holiday experience" I mean that the entire resort - hotels and all - is decorated and in the spirit, whereas in early November you only get part of the holiday experience.

The reason why that post-Thanksgiving/early December time frame is good for slightly lower crowds is because it is in between two holiday breaks.  Everyone who traveled to Disneyland for their Thanksgiving break will likely have gone back to school and work by that time, and it is too early for the Christmas break.  Once you get to mid-December and beyond, crowds begin to pick up substantially!

Well, staying at CCI would likely save you a lot of money.  In the past there used to be some pretty decent hotel discounts (for the 3 Disney hotels) that extended as far as mid-December.  Last year there weren't really any good discounts for that time frame, but I don't know what they will do this year.  So I'm not sure how important having the extra hours in the morning every day of the trip would be to you to warrant paying to stay onsite?  If you think you will actually use the extra hour each morning then it would be worthwhile.  But I don't think it's totally necessary.  I think you'd be fine staying at the CCI.

If I recall correctly - and anyone out there who booked the holiday tour last year, please feel free to jump in and share your input - the holiday tour went on sale one month before the start of the holiday season.  The season began on Monday, 11/12, so I think that the tour went on sale on October 12th.  I could be wrong on that, but that's what I seem to recall happening.  If the season begins on 11/11 or 11/15 this year, the tour openings should go on sale on 10/11 or 10/15, respectively. 

The Christmas Fantasy Parade has been part of the holiday tour so far - along with priority loading for It's a Small World Holiday and Haunted Mansion Holiday.  We don't yet know if there will be a paid Christmas party this year and, if so, will it affect the parade and tour?


----------



## viaggiamo

Thanks SherryE for all that great information! I think we will keep our CCI accommodation and watch out for a Disney hotel deal (if that exists that close to Christmas ) 

I am hoping it will be quiet enough for us to do the main rides at park opening and then relax a bit into the day. We will be there for 6 nights so we can take it easy each day with the children.

We all just cannot wait to be be back in the USA and Disneyland.

Off to read Christmas threads while eating a leftover candycane  .

V


----------



## woodynjessiesmomma

Phoenixrising said:


> If you are considering HOJO's, their mini suites fill up fast, so if you are serious about booking there, I'd do it by the end of May at the latest. Their family suites are limited, and that's the reason why they sell out fast. I've stayed in building 2 in a 2 Queen bed suite and found their rooms roomy. They do have a discount for DIS members, which is I think LNDB. This code gives you 15% off the rack rate. I'm staying at the BWPPI for my trip the end of Nov. I'm staying there, as I've heard alot of good reviews from the board, and the fact it's right across from the parks. I'm running away from home (going solo) on this trip and wanted something closer to the parks. The BWPPI has mini suites and they do have a discount for AAA members. Hope this helps you out. The CCI also has had tons of good reviews, but I don't know if they have a family suite, which is something that you also may want to check out.



Thanks... It looks like the mini suites at HoJo are already unavailable on the website for our dates. I've printed a map and now checking each site to find the room type and amenities we want.  
Thanks to and Sherry and mvf-m11c!


----------



## larina

Sherry E said:
			
		

> ....If I recall correctly - and anyone out there who booked the holiday tour last year, please feel free to jump in and share your input - the holiday tour went on sale one month before the start of the holiday season.  The season began on Monday, 11/12, so I think that the tour went on sale on October 12th.  I could be wrong on that, but that's what I seem to recall happening.  If the season begins on 11/11 or 11/15 this year, the tour openings should go on sale on 10/11 or 10/15, respectively.
> 
> The Christmas Fantasy Parade has been part of the holiday tour so far - along with priority loading for It's a Small World Holiday and Haunted Mansion Holiday.  We don't yet know if there will be a paid Christmas party this year and, if so, will it affect the parade and tour?


I would love to know soon. The CM I spoke with when we made our reservations at DLH said she thought they'd go on sale in September, but she wasn't sure at all. Priority parade seating is still expected to be part of the tour, but again, she wasn't promising anything!



			
				viaggiamo said:
			
		

> Thanks SherryE for all that great information! I think we will keep our CCI accommodation and watch out for a Disney hotel deal (if that exists that close to Christmas )...
> V


In my experience, there are no rate reductions or great offers for DLR properties around the holidays. Do you have AAA? There is a discount with membership.



			
				woodynjessiesmomma said:
			
		

> Thanks... It looks like the mini suites at HoJo are already unavailable on the website for our dates. I've printed a map and now checking each site to find the room type and amenities we want.
> Thanks to and Sherry and mvf-m11c!


Did you call the hotel directly and check? In my experience if you want anything more than a standard view at many places, you have to call, for example PPH had 2 bedroom suites, but they ate NOT listed on-line, not at all.


----------



## woodynjessiesmomma

larina said:


> Did you call the hotel directly and check? In my experience if you want anything more than a standard view at many places, you have to call, for example PPH had 2 bedroom suites, but they ate NOT listed on-line, not at all.


Wow I couldn't tell that PPH had a suite on the website... Maybe I will have to make some calls. Thanks again.


----------



## Sherry E

viaggiamo said:


> Thanks SherryE for all that great information! I think we will keep our CCI accommodation and watch out for a Disney hotel deal (if that exists that close to Christmas )
> 
> I am hoping it will be quiet enough for us to do the main rides at park opening and then relax a bit into the day. We will be there for 6 nights so we can take it easy each day with the children.
> 
> We all just cannot wait to be be back in the USA and Disneyland.
> 
> Off to read Christmas threads while eating a leftover candycane  .
> 
> V



*V -*

You're very welcome!

I think that keeping the CCI reservation for a while will be good.  It can't hurt.

As I mentioned previously, there most definitely have been Fall hotel discounts for the 3 Disney hotels in the past, and some of them extended as far as to the end of the weekend right before Christmas.  Sometimes they came in the form of a special PIN code offer, sent to random people via e-mail.  Sometimes the discounts would not be PIN code-related, and would appear on the Disneyland website or come in an e-mail from Disney.  The offers used to be pretty reliable each year - but sometimes the cut-off date of the offers would be a wee bit earlier in December than in others.  

And then last year, with the "re-imagining" of California Adventure and the crowds that Disney expected to descend upon the Resort as a result, there were no discounts extending to mid-December.  Even the Annual Pass hotel discounts were nothing more than the standard 10% that you can get 365 days a year (as opposed to the 30-35% discounts on hotels we used to get).

So now that the new California Adventure has settled in a bit and a lot of people have already seen it, I'm not sure if we will begin to see hotel discounts appear this Fall again.  I hope so.  There was already a pretty decent discount offer floating around early this year.  I hope that last year was just a fluke because of all the new stuff.

You'll have lots of time with a 6-night stay.  Even if you were to encounter a couple of days of big crowds, you'd still have plenty of time left to get to the things you want to do, leisurely explore the parks, Downtown Disney and hotels (which I strongly recommend, as the GCH holiday atmosphere is amazing, and the PPH Christmas tree is very striking and colorful in person).

You have a lot of reading ahead of you!  And then, in either late July or early August, we will begin the Theme Week Countdown that will carry us all the way to November, when the season officially begins.  We'll focus on a different aspect of the DLR Christmas season every week (in photos), and (hopefully) many people will participate by sharing their photos of those themes as the weeks progress.  The Countdown is a fun way to pass the time while still helping people plan their trips, and it's a great way to learn about little details and hidden gems, or things you might otherwise not pay attention to (if you are a new or almost new DLR holiday visitor).  It's also a wonderful way to encourage everyone to jump in and share their photos, and to see everyone's take on certain things.  So stay tuned for that!





larina said:


> I would love to know soon. The CM I spoke with when we made our reservations at DLH said she thought they'd go on sale in September, but she wasn't sure at all. Priority parade seating is still expected to be part of the tour, but again, she wasn't promising anything!



*larina -* 

I was just thinking the other day that it would not only make a lot of early planners' lives easier, but it would also give us all something to chat about, if Disney would just release their darn holiday schedule and details early (like WDW does)!  DLR is starting to do doing many things like WDW does them, but if DLR truly wants to be treated as a vacation destination then it should let people know about the season dates, about the holiday tour ticket info, about the Candlelight Ceremony narrators and dates, and about any possible Christmas party months and months ahead of time so that people in other states and countries can make plans to come out and see everything!  

Disneyland Resort still seems (in my opinion) a bit stuck in a mindset of being a 'locals park' only, or a one-day destination that doesn't require a lot of planning!  But if DLR were to tell us, say, now, what their holiday schedule and events were going to be and when they would be available to the public to buy or book, I think a lot more people would be inclined to say, "Hey, now that I've seen what's happening I think I want to go!  Let's start planning!"

The fact that DLR never seems to release very basic info for certain things (like Halloween Time or Christmas) until late in the game, or only a couple of months in advance if we're lucky, is probably preventing them from getting even more visitors.  True, there are people who visit DLR and who don't plan out anything other than their hotels in advance (I have a friend who did that very thing and he is headed to DLR in 3 days), but there are also a lot of people who do start to plan way ahead of time for many different reasons, and they want to know the details early on!


----------



## larina

woodynjessiesmomma said:


> Wow I couldn't tell that PPH had a suite on the website... Maybe I will have to make some calls. Thanks again.



You're welcome! I didn't know when we first booked there either. But I am a caller, just to talk to someone in person, even if I end up booking on-line.


----------



## laurasvwee

We are planning a trip Nov. 17-23. This will be our first time to see the parks all dressed up for the holidays. We have been during Hollween 3 different times. Since we decided to go that's all I have been thinking about(driving dh nuts) I was glad to see other people on here planning  for there holiday trip too. I have so much fun planning and talking about a upcoming trip. I am trying not to over plan though but making sure I don't miss anything.


----------



## Sherry E

laurasvwee said:


> We are planning a trip Nov. 17-23. This will be our first time to see the parks all dressed up for the holidays. We have been during Hollween 3 different times. Since we decided to go that's all I have been thinking about(driving dh nuts) I was glad to see other people on here planning  for there holiday trip too. I have so much fun planning and talking about a upcoming trip. I am trying not to over plan though but making sure I don't miss anything.



Welcome, *laurasvwee*!

This thread is here, year-round, each year, until it hits its page limit (and then we move to a new thread).  So please always feel free to come here to plan or discuss the season at DLR, any time!  I hope you have a chance to kind of skim over the first 8 or 9 posts on Page 1, as they are chock full of info to help you plan and research.

We're, of course, kind of in that stage now where we are waiting for info on the 2013 holiday season, but when important news breaks you can be sure that we will discussing it (like, for example, if there are any new additions to the festivities).  And then, starting in (most likely) early August we will begin the Theme Week Countdown to the start of the season in November, featuring a different Disneyland holiday theme (in photos) every week.

I'm a big Halloween Time fan too - in fact, just a few days ago I was thinking that I am excited for the Halloween season to begin because I want to see if California Adventure gets more involved in the celebration this year now that all the work is finished and Cars Land has been open for a while.

You will find that the holiday season at DLR is a whole different experience than Halloween Time.  Some folks may love Halloween Time more - and those are usually the folks who love Halloween as a holiday more than Christmas to begin with - but I think that most people will agree that the holiday season is soooooo much more extensive and detailed than Halloween at Disneyland is.  

You will notice that there are many places that are decorated during the holidays that are not decorated at all during Halloween.  It's a really thorough, immersive holiday celebration around both parks, Downtown Disney and the hotels.  All of the restaurants and shops have trees or at least some sort of decor too.  The decorations have all sorts of different themes, depending on the location.


----------



## tksbaskets

laurasvwee said:


> We are planning a trip Nov. 17-23. This will be our first time to see the parks all dressed up for the holidays. We have been during Hollween 3 different times. Since we decided to go that's all I have been thinking about(driving dh nuts) I was glad to see other people on here planning  for there holiday trip too. I have so much fun planning and talking about a upcoming trip. I am trying not to over plan though but making sure I don't miss anything.



You're going to have a blast!  You'll be able to report back to those of us who are still at home.   Planning is half the fun!  This thread will help you and get you even more excited!

TK


----------



## laurasvwee

I would love to share pics, thoughts and info for our trip. I have never done a trip report before. I will definitely be keeping this in mind while we are enjoying the parks.


----------



## Sherry E

laurasvwee said:


> I would love to share pics, thoughts and info for our trip. I have never done a trip report before. I will definitely be keeping this in mind while we are enjoying the parks.



You should do a trip report!  A trip report would be a lot of fun!  Plus, you will have photos to share for our Theme Week Countdown in 2014 (if you want to participate)!  (I mentioned the Theme Week Countdown for this year in my post above.)  The holiday trip reports are always very, very popular because people want to see what the different decorations look like, and what kinds of festivities go on at Disneyland Resort during the season.

I don't know if you enjoy reading trip reports or if you've read any of the completed holiday trip reports I linked on Page 1 of this thread (I think they're in Post #8, if I recall...), but if you're having a hard time deciding which ones to read or skim through (because there are so many to choose from), you may want to check out the trip reports from people who went to DLR in November, since that's when you're going.

The people who usually make their holiday trips in November every year and do trip reports are *mvf-m11c/Bret* and *Mariezp*.  Last year *Elk Grove Chris* went in November as well and did a TR.  *Rentayenta/Jenny* did a November trip in 2011.  In my signature below, the link that says *"CHRISTMAS PHOTOS OF CARS LAND & BUENA VISTA ST."* is a TR from November of last year, but I usually do my main holiday trips in early December.

All of those November TR links are included in the TR post on page 1 (under the "Completed Trip Reports" section).  I know I'm forgetting other November visitors, but those are the ones that sprang immediately to mind.


----------



## Phoenixrising

Hi Sherry! I'm really glad that this thread has be saved from the bottom of the pages of oblivion  in the forum so to speak. I'm interested in either booking the Fantasmic desert package or the Holiday Tour for my time at the mouse the end of Nov. The Holiday tour I'd think I'd enjoy far more so I'm thinking about booking it. Since I've never booked any reservations or tours before directly with DL, I was wondering how far in advance would I be able to book the tour?? Any help regarding this would be appreciated. Have a great day!

Trish


----------



## Cheshirecatty

Hi Trish, I believe the Fantasmic seating can be booked 60 days out--someone will correct me if I'm wrong.  The Holiday Time tour can be booked 30 days out.(714)781-8687  So, if you are going the end of November, book at the end of October as soon as your date is available.  This tour is so worth it, and books fast.  We do it every time we are there for Christmas.  You will love it.  Just make sure you write down your reservation number and get the name of the CM booking it for you--they've lost our names twice, but because we had the res. # everything worked out.


----------



## rentayenta

Hi Sherry, looks like a Disneyland holiday is back on the table. Look forward to catching up.


----------



## Phoenixrising

Cheshirecatty, thanks for the reservation info. I've more or less decided on the Holiday tour, as I've never done a tour before, and I enjoy walking so it would be a good fit for me. Will probably book it for Nov 26 or Nov 27, but am thinking Nov 26 would be a better date for me to go on it. 

rentayenta, congrats on the trip!!!


----------



## tksbaskets

Phoenixrising said:


> Cheshirecatty, thanks for the reservation info. I've more or less decided on the Holiday tour, as I've never done a tour before, and I enjoy walking so it would be a good fit for me. Will probably book it for Nov 26 or Nov 27, but am thinking Nov 26 would be a better date for me to go on it.
> 
> rentayenta, congrats on the trip!!!



We loved the holiday tour.  So much so we did it twice.  The best part for us was the reserved seating for the parade.  Next best was the express line for the Haunted Mansion Holiday and IASWH.

TK


----------



## Mrsktbrown

Hi everyone! I'm new to the boards but am a long time Disney lover! Last September, my husband and I took our 2 and 3 year old to Disneyland, and we enjoyed it. We stayed at the DLH and will never stay anywhere other than a Disney Hotel again...it really was magic! Fast forward to this year...I am desperately trying to talk my husband into taking a holiday trip to Disneyland. Im shooting for about 5-6 days there at the beginning of December. We may take my parents along for the trip, but we just aren't sure yet. I live for Christmas and love Disneyland, so I can't imagine a better birthday or Christmas present for MYSELF!! After that ridiculously long intro, I have two questions: 1. Would the Holiday Tour and many of the other activities be appropriate for an almost 4 and 5 year old? 2. Which hotel captures the holiday spirit the best, and can fit between 4-6 people in a room or suite? I'm so glad to know that I'm not the only one who is thrilled and anxious for A Disneyland Holiday...even though its only April!


----------



## Autty40

Mrsktbrown said:
			
		

> Hi everyone! I'm new to the boards but am a long time Disney lover! Last September, my husband and I took our 2 and 3 year old to Disneyland, and we enjoyed it. We stayed at the DLH and will never stay anywhere other than a Disney Hotel again...it really was magic! Fast forward to this year...I am desperately trying to talk my husband into taking a holiday trip to Disneyland. Im shooting for about 5-6 days there at the beginning of December. We may take my parents along for the trip, but we just aren't sure yet. I live for Christmas and love Disneyland, so I can't imagine a better birthday or Christmas present for MYSELF!! After that ridiculously long intro, I have two questions: 1. Would the Holiday Tour and many of the other activities be appropriate for an almost 4 and 5 year old? 2. Which hotel captures the holiday spirit the best, and can fit between 4-6 people in a room or suite? I'm so glad to know that I'm not the only one who is thrilled and anxious for A Disneyland Holiday...even though its only April!



It's am also a big disney fan and will be going during Christmas for the first time this year! We've stayed at the GCH and it was beautiful even without any Christmas decor. So I don't really have answers but a question.... We are going for the first time with our 2 year old. I'm nervous about how she will do. I know every kid I'd different but if you could just let me know you're experience that would be great! Thank you!


----------



## Mrsktbrown

Autty40 said:


> It's am also a big disney fan and will be going during Christmas for the first time this year! We've stayed at the GCH and it was beautiful even without any Christmas decor. So I don't really have answers but a question.... We are going for the first time with our 2 year old. I'm nervous about how she will do. I know every kid I'd different but if you could just let me know you're experience that would be great! Thank you!



Well, my three year old loved it! My two year old loved very specific rides and areas, but they both still talk about Disneyland all the time! They loved Dumbo, Autopia, IASW, the Tea Cups meeting the characters...there were definitely other rides they loved too, but those were the favorites. They did have some fear about even some of the kids rides due to the flashing lights and scary characters, but we've done more Disney mi is watching since then, so I think that will make a difference for our next trip. Some people think its silly to take such young children to Disneyland, but I felt that even my youngest dude was completely enamored by "The Disney Magic".


----------



## Sherry E

Mrsktbrown said:


> Hi everyone! I'm new to the boards but am a long time Disney lover! Last September, my husband and I took our 2 and 3 year old to Disneyland, and we enjoyed it. We stayed at the DLH and will never stay anywhere other than a Disney Hotel again...it really was magic! Fast forward to this year...I am desperately trying to talk my husband into taking a holiday trip to Disneyland. Im shooting for about 5-6 days there at the beginning of December. We may take my parents along for the trip, but we just aren't sure yet. I live for Christmas and love Disneyland, so I can't imagine a better birthday or Christmas present for MYSELF!! After that ridiculously long intro, I have two questions: 1. Would the Holiday Tour and many of the other activities be appropriate for an almost 4 and 5 year old? 2. Which hotel captures the holiday spirit the best, and can fit between 4-6 people in a room or suite? I'm so glad to know that I'm not the only one who is thrilled and anxious for A Disneyland Holiday...even though its only April!



Hello, *Mrsktbrown*, and welcome! (<< that's the "Welcome to the thread" dance!)  Are we your very first post on this board?

Your intro was not long at all!  We like to get to know people here.  What's interesting is that every year we have some of the same people returning to the thread (which is wonderful, as these folks have many experiences and much wisdom to share!), along with a brand new bunch of people just joining in.  It's a good blend of folks!

I've said before that I feel personally invested in many of the holiday trips that our thread participants take, especially the trips taken by the people who have been planning for a while.  It's nice to see the planning process unfold along the way, and then it's great to be able to hear back from people about how their trips went when they get home, and to learn if any of the tips and ideas they picked up from the fabulous contributors to this thread helped in any way!

Anyway, I'm so glad you joined us!  And never worry about what time of year it is - this Superthread is here 365 days a year, year in and year out, until it hits its page limit.  So we are here to discuss and help plan for the holiday season whether it is February 1st or August 15th or December 24th, or any other time of year!

I am a complete Christmas fanatic, and it can't come soon enough for me!  So I will agree - a Disneyland Christmas trip is the perfect birthday present for yourself!

Was it Halloween Time in the parks during your September visit?  I love Halloween Time at Disneyland too, but the Christmas season is a whole different ballgame!



​



Okay, let's get to your questions!

First of all, I don't know if you had a chance to look at the first page of this thread at all - the first 9 posts are chock full of information.  This post has some links to good info about & reviews of the holiday tour, and this post has some info about the hotels that may help you establish which one captures that wonderful Christmas spirit and feeling the best.

As for the tour, I've never personally done it.  From all that I've read it seems like it would be fine for a 4 or 5 year old, but maybe someone else will weigh in on that - *tksbaskets, DizNee Luver* and many others have done the tour and love it.

As for the hotels - I know that the Paradise Pier Hotel has suites, but as DIS'er *larina* pointed out, you have to call the reservations number and ask about the suites because they are usually not listed on the website.

Other than actual suites, I think your best bet for the most space in a room is the Disneyland Hotel.  The regular rooms are only supposed to accommodate up to 5 people in all of the hotels.  A 6th person would require an extra room or a suite. 

Personally, I know the feeling of never wanting to stay anywhere non-Disney again!  It enhances my trip so much when I can go to sleep and wake up on Disney soil.  I can't explain it.  Staying onsite is not for everyone, but for those of us who know the magic that it entails, we know that it is so worthwhile to us!

I usually make my holiday trips to DLR in early December.  That's my favorite time for a trip because it's in between holiday breaks, but the full array of holiday merriment is still available.  I have stayed at the Paradise Pier Hotel for the last few visits.  I absolutely love, love, love the Christmas tree in the PPH lobby.  It is blue-green and twinkly, and it just glows.  I stand and stare at the tree like a fool because it is so pretty.

The last time I stayed at the Grand Californian Hotel for the holidays was in 2007, but I make a point of visiting the lobby on every single trip!  While I think the PPH tree is my favorite in terms of color, the GCH lobby environment - with the towering golden tree as the centerpiece - is the overall best in terms of capturing a cozy holiday feeling.  The rustic decor, hearth and dim lighting, along with the pianist and guitarist playing holiday music, really add to the whole seasonal vibe.  Carolers take requests by the tree.  People curl up in the chairs and on the sofas to listen or sing along.  It's just...lovely.

The Disneyland Hotel - interestingly - is probably the least exciting in terms of Christmas merriment (the lobby trees are underwhelming in comparison to the GCH and PPH trees), but the DLH has the best Santa set-up because the DLH Santa had a whole elaborate backdrop with reindeer knick knacks and fake cookies and milk, etc.  Also, I think that Tangaroa Terrace has some unique holiday decorations.  Goofy's Kitchen has a great tree!

So my suggestion is that wherever you actually stay, be sure to visit all of the hotels in December because each one has something to offer in terms of seasonal merriment and holiday spirit!


----------



## stubby

Just wanted to jump in and say we are planning a Holiday time trip.  We have wanted to do it for a few years but this year we have APs so we are going!  Not sure on dates yet(probably will wait til closer to Holiday to plan).


----------



## Sherry E

stubby said:


> Just wanted to jump in and say we are planning a Holiday time trip.  We have wanted to do it for a few years but this year we have APs so we are going!  Not sure on dates yet(probably will wait til closer to Holiday to plan).



Woo hoo!   That's great to hear, *stubby*!  

Yes, I think, while you have the AP, that is the time to finally make that holiday trip happen!  Those AP prices are certainly not getting any cheaper, as we all know, and the holiday season is just too wonderful to not experience at least one time (but if you love it you will probably want to go again!).

​


----------



## crystal1313

We've always stayed at the PPH for our Xmas trip until this past year (due to finances).  We love the tree in the lobby and my little guys really enjoyed seeing Santa every morning and getting a candy cane.  Both my boys are scared of Santa, but they loved to wave at him and the Santa helpers would give them a candy cane.  The Santa was fantastic as he knew how to talk to them so they wouldn't get more scared.  Anyway, PPH is my favorite of the three hotels.  Xmas time is SO amazing at the parks!  And I think taking the little ones is even more magical because they still believe in the magic of Xmas.

All 3 hotels also have Santa that you can take a photo with.  The Grand has the biggest tree and it's gorgeous!

You will have an amazing time!


----------



## Mickeybell

I am SOOOOOOOOO excited!  I just booked our reservations for the beginning of December!  Yea! Happy Happy Happy!!!  We love Disneyland at Christmas time.  Last time we were there at Christmas time was a couple years ago (2010).  I am going to attempt to keep it a secret from our boys but honestly Im about to burst now, I dont know if I can make it till then!  
Disneyland is always magical, but at Christmas time its even more magical.  I cant wait to see all the new things in California and the Christmas decorations they have in those areas. WooHoo!!!!


----------



## Autty40

Mrsktbrown said:
			
		

> Well, my three year old loved it! My two year old loved very specific rides and areas, but they both still talk about Disneyland all the time! They loved Dumbo, Autopia, IASW, the Tea Cups meeting the characters...there were definitely other rides they loved too, but those were the favorites. They did have some fear about even some of the kids rides due to the flashing lights and scary characters, but we've done more Disney mi is watching since then, so I think that will make a difference for our next trip. Some people think its silly to take such young children to Disneyland, but I felt that even my youngest dude was completely enamored by "The Disney Magic".



That is so good to hear! I agree with never being to young to enjoy Disneyland! I've been showing her movies so she knows the characters and doesn't scare too easily. She does love Mickey mouse and friends!


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

I think I may have just got approval for a DL Christmas trip!!

I didn't really think my BF would approve, but he seems all for it.

We've never been at this time of the year before.  We have been to WDW in early December twice.  We've been to DL twice now, in early June of 2012 and just this past March.

I, along with everyone else and their mother, would like to go at the least crowded time.  I read on the first page of posts here that crowds drastically drop off after Thanksgiving.  Looks like Thanksgiving is on a Sunday this year.  I am wondering if that following week would be a good time to go, or maybe just the first week in December.

We probably won't be able to afford a Disney owned hotel.  Does anyone know if there are traditionally any hotel discounts offered at this time?  We might be getting an AP, since we can't seem to stay away.

Also I was looking at the rider overlays.  Looks like SM will be back to normal and not have the Ghost Galaxy anymore.  So that leaves us with IASW and HM, correct?  And I believe I remember that IASW gets its overlay before Thanksgiving?


----------



## tksbaskets

Mrsktbrown said:


> Hi everyone! I'm new to the boards but am a long time Disney lover! Last September, my husband and I took our 2 and 3 year old to Disneyland, and we enjoyed it. We stayed at the DLH and will never stay anywhere other than a Disney Hotel again...it really was magic! Fast forward to this year...I am desperately trying to talk my husband into taking a holiday trip to Disneyland. Im shooting for about 5-6 days there at the beginning of December. We may take my parents along for the trip, but we just aren't sure yet. I live for Christmas and love Disneyland, so I can't imagine a better birthday or Christmas present for MYSELF!! After that ridiculously long intro, I have two questions: 1. Would the Holiday Tour and many of the other activities be appropriate for an almost 4 and 5 year old? 2. Which hotel captures the holiday spirit the best, and can fit between 4-6 people in a room or suite? I'm so glad to know that I'm not the only one who is thrilled and anxious for A Disneyland Holiday...even though its only April!



Hi,
I think your little ones would be fine on the tour.  The walking isn't terribly fast paced.  The only issue I saw on our first tour was that the headphones that were used for our listening devices didn't really fit the little ones.  I would probably bring my own.  I think they would especiallly enjoy front row seats for the parade.  If the haunted mansion is a bit too dark for them there is a place you can wait for the group at the exit.

Hope this helps,
TK


----------



## stubby

Well after looking at hubby's schedule I think we will be going the 6-8th.  Will have to be a quick trip since this is my final semester of school and I will be doing my externship so I won't be able to miss any work or classes.  But at least we will get to see Disney at Christmas.  Everything will be ready by then right?  We won't be missing anything by going this early?  Our other option would be to go the 20-22.


----------



## Cheshirecatty

Hi Stubby,

I think Dec. 6-8 is a great option.  Everything holiday-wise should be up and running.  I don't think you will miss anything.  What a fabulous way to jump-start the Christmas feeling/holidays than a trip to Disneyland!!


----------



## stubby

Cheshirecatty said:


> Hi Stubby,
> 
> I think Dec. 6-8 is a great option.  Everything holiday-wise should be up and running.  I don't think you will miss anything.  What a fabulous way to jump-start the Christmas feeling/holidays than a trip to Disneyland!!



Ok next question...how soon do I need to make hotel reservations?


----------



## rentayenta

Sherry, I'm obsessing. I must get one of those dang candy canes this year!


----------



## Sherry E

Wow!  Imagine my surprise to wake up and sign on, only to see that a whole slew of new posts had come in since I last peeked in on the thread (yesterday)!  Woo hoo!  We are rockin' & rollin' over here in the Christmas Superthread (in April)!

By the way, I forgot to say hi to *Trish/Phoenixrising*, who said hello to me a while back!    Hi, Trish!  It looked like you got your question about the tour answered so I didn't have anything to add beyond that.  Sometimes, if I'm short on time and it looks like someone else took care of answering, I'll just be quiet and pop in when I can.

Hopefully I didn't inadvertently skip over anyone else.  

Also, Hi, *TK*!  Thank you for being a loyal thread participant and helping to tackle questions!  I really, really appreciate it!




Autty40 said:


> It's am also a big disney fan and will be going during Christmas for the first time this year! We've stayed at the GCH and it was beautiful even without any Christmas decor. So I don't really have answers but a question.... We are going for the first time with our 2 year old. I'm nervous about how she will do. I know every kid I'd different but if you could just let me know you're experience that would be great! Thank you!



*Autty40 -*

I neglected to say hello and welcome to you as well!  You are absolutely correct - The GCH is beautiful at Christmas time.  As I mentioned yesterday, the GCH during the holidays is just lovely.  I think that, of the 3 Disney hotels, the GCH is the one that has the style, theme and ambiance to best capture the holiday feeling (even though I love the PPH tree most).  It's not a red and green color scheme kind of thing for the GCH decorations - there's plenty of red and green elsewhere in the parks.  It's more of a feeling of '_holidays at a cozy, elegant lodge up in the mountains, where everyone is gathered 'round the tree, sipping beverages and chatting_' kind of vibe.  The decorations are more neutral shades, and the tree is towering and regal, with flickering lanterns and little, twinkling gold lights.

I don't have kids, so I can't address the question about the 2-year-old.





crystal1313 said:


> We've always stayed at the PPH for our Xmas trip until this past year (due to finances).  We love the tree in the lobby and my little guys really enjoyed seeing Santa every morning and getting a candy cane.  Both my boys are scared of Santa, but they loved to wave at him and the Santa helpers would give them a candy cane.  The Santa was fantastic as he knew how to talk to them so they wouldn't get more scared.  Anyway, PPH is my favorite of the three hotels.  Xmas time is SO amazing at the parks!  And I think taking the little ones is even more magical because they still believe in the magic of Xmas.
> 
> All 3 hotels also have Santa that you can take a photo with.  The Grand has the biggest tree and it's gorgeous!
> 
> You will have an amazing time!



*crystal1313 -* 

I'm happy to see you here!  I was hoping you would join in when we were chatting about our experiences with the Candlelight Ceremony in another thread a couple of months ago!  Not only can you offer valuable input from your many holiday trips, but when it comes time to do the Theme Week Countdown to the start of the holiday season (and we'll kick it off in probably early August), hopefully you will share some of your pictures too!




Mickeybell said:


> I am SOOOOOOOOO excited!  I just booked our reservations for the beginning of December!  Yea! Happy Happy Happy!!!  We love Disneyland at Christmas time.  Last time we were there at Christmas time was a couple years ago (2010).  I am going to attempt to keep it a secret from our boys but honestly Im about to burst now, I dont know if I can make it till then!
> Disneyland is always magical, but at Christmas time its even more magical.  I cant wait to see all the new things in California and the Christmas decorations they have in those areas. WooHoo!!!!



*Mickeybell* -

That's wonderful!  There were a lot of things I liked about the 2010 holiday season - among them being the candy cane-striped CALIFORNIA letters at the front of DCA - but I was really, really impressed last year, seeing DCA in its fully completed state.  I think you'll love it too.  

The Cars Land and Buena Vista Street decor (and theme-appropriate Christmas music, too!) really just made the entire park feel more complete in general, and made it seem much more involved in the holiday merriment.  You know how DCA kind of felt like it wasn't really up to par in the holiday department in the past?  It felt like it was lacking Yuletide cheer?  It's probably still not quite on the level of Disneyland in terms of overall holiday merriment, but DCA is definitely in the holiday spirit now.  At least I don't feel like I am short-changing myself on holiday fun if I leave DL and go to DCA.




OhioStateBuckeye said:


> I think I may have just got approval for a DL Christmas trip!!
> 
> I didn't really think my BF would approve, but he seems all for it.
> 
> We've never been at this time of the year before.  We have been to WDW in early December twice.  We've been to DL twice now, in early June of 2012 and just this past March.
> 
> I, along with everyone else and their mother, would like to go at the least crowded time.  I read on the first page of posts here that crowds drastically drop off after Thanksgiving.  Looks like Thanksgiving is on a Sunday this year.  I am wondering if that following week would be a good time to go, or maybe just the first week in December.
> 
> We probably won't be able to afford a Disney owned hotel.  Does anyone know if there are traditionally any hotel discounts offered at this time?  We might be getting an AP, since we can't seem to stay away.
> 
> Also I was looking at the rider overlays.  Looks like SM will be back to normal and not have the Ghost Galaxy anymore.  So that leaves us with IASW and HM, correct?  And I believe I remember that IASW gets its overlay before Thanksgiving?



*OhioStateBuckeye -*

Hello, my fellow _Walking Dead_ thread poster - Welcome aboard!  I'm glad you joined in, and I'm glad that it sounds as if you are about to make your very first DLR holiday trip.

You said you were at DL in early June of last year?  I wonder if we were there at the same time.

Did you happen to read *pixleyyy's* TR from December 2012?  She had been to WDW during the holiday season and, while I think there were some things she liked about DLR's offerings, she was more impressed with WDW.

My December trips (at least the ones from 2010 on) take place in either the first week or the second week of December, so I am a big advocate of this early time frame.  In 2007, 2008 and 2009 I went on the weekend right before Christmas and it was too crowded for me, so I switched to early December for my next 3 holiday trips.  

Thanksgiving is very late in November this year (11/28), like almost at the end of the month - and it happens to coincide with the first day of Hanukkah, which I think is very rare (at least it seems rare to me).  When Thanksgiving weekend ends on 12/1, a lot of people on holiday breaks from work or school should start to head home.  A lot of them may even leave before Sun., 12/1.  And so, for the first week or two of December, there is a lower crowd level because it's still too early for a lot of folks to have their Christmas breaks.  

The great thing about that early December time frame (and Mondays seem to be great low-crowd days in that time frame, from what I have witnessed) is that the crowds are probably as low as they are going to be during the official holiday season, but you will still get the full array of holiday offerings, treats, decorations at the hotels, etc.  I'm not sure when the Candlelight Ceremony will begin this year - it depends on which park is going to host it.  If it's in Disneyland again, it may not begin until Sat., December 7th, though that seems late.

As for discounts, last year there were no hotel discounts.  I think that Disney was capitalizing on the crowds descending on the parks to see CL and BVS, and they chose to not offer any discounts.

However, in previous years I have definitely seen "Fall discounts" that began sometime in September and extended as far as to the end of the weekend immediately before Christmas!  This year there have already been hotel discounts, so I am hopeful that maybe, just maybe, there may be a return of the "Fall discounts" that sneak into December as well!

IASW Holiday will get its overlay installed in late October and it will begin running (probably) a couple of days before the holiday season officially starts at DLR, which will be somewhere between November 8th and November 15th.  

Yes, HMH is running through the holidays too.  And don't miss the teeny tiny Christmas decorations on the Storybook Land boat ride, as well as Roz in her Santa hat on the Monsters, Inc. ride!




stubby said:


> Well after looking at hubby's schedule I think we will be going the 6-8th.  Will have to be a quick trip since this is my final semester of school and I will be doing my externship so I won't be able to miss any work or classes.  But at least we will get to see Disney at Christmas.  Everything will be ready by then right?  We won't be missing anything by going this early?  Our other option would be to go the 20-22.



*stubby -*

You won't miss anything unless Disney suddenly takes something off the roster of entertainment that has been there before.  Usually, going anytime in December is a pretty safe bet that all holiday decorations, treats, entertainment and merriment will be taking place.  November (pre-Thanksgiving) is the time when it gets a little iffy, and some things don't start yet, or some food items are not available; certain decorations are not up yet; some merchandise is not on sale yet, etc.

Even though the 6-8 dates will still be a weekend, I think that the earlier December time frame will be less crowded than the 20-22 weekend, to be honest.  Once you get past the mid-December point, too many people are on their holiday breaks and the crowds pack in!




Cheshirecatty said:


> Hi Stubby,
> 
> I think Dec. 6-8 is a great option.  Everything holiday-wise should be up and running.  I don't think you will miss anything.  What a fabulous way to jump-start the Christmas feeling/holidays than a trip to Disneyland!!



*Cheshirecatty -*

I agree!




stubby said:


> Ok next question...how soon do I need to make hotel reservations?



*stubby -*

At any hotel, or at a Disney hotel?  

I don't know about off-property hotels, but as for Disney hotels I have made my reservations as late as October (for an early December trip), and there were plenty of openings available.  I don't know that I would recommend that, as you never know when the hotels could suddenly book up, but I have waited that long.



rentayenta said:


> Sherry, I'm obsessing. I must get one of those dang candy canes this year!



*Jenny -*

The canes are huge, and I have never gotten one!  I love me some peppermint-y goodness (like ice cream or brownies or mochas) with crushed up pieces of candy canes, but eating that much peppermint in one cane is a lot.  So I haven't quite tried to tackle it yet.

I know that fellow DIS'er *danimaroo* scored candy canes last year, and *Laurie's (DizNee Luver)* husband was kind enough to do most of the footwork for her in terms of getting the candy cane in 2012.


----------



## crystal1313

Thanks Sherry!  You're so nice =)  and a great memory too!!

We are hoping to go again this year at Xmas, but probably a much shorter trip as we are going to try the Halloween party this year for the first time!  Yay!  I just cannot imagine not going for at least a day for Xmas at DL.


----------



## Cheshirecatty

Hi Sherry--

I am fairly new to posting on the board, but I have been a LONG time lurker, especially to the Christmas thread.  A HUGE "Thankyou" to you, for your time and efforts to help keep us informed.

I have learned invaluable information due to your advice, and the tips of others here.  We also favor the PPH at Christmas!

To Stubby--

Personally, I would book now, and then closely watch for specials and promotions which might take your price down.  We've done this in the past, and have had NO problem modifying a reservation to a lower rate.  Just my  two cents.


----------



## Phoenixrising

Sherry I know what's it's like to be busy. I'm currently balancing my recovery with doing a ton of volunteering over the next 5 weeks (supporting our fav political party during an election). Was told by my Physiotherapist today I'm 75% recovered, and realistically have 6 more weeks of physio left, and will be fully recovered from the accident (YAHOO!!!). I've had such a miserable, frustrating year, that I'm contemplating doing both the Fantasmic Desert package and the Holiday tour to reward myself for surviving the year on my trip (that and the fact I turn 50 a couple weeks after I return from my trip). Have a great day everyone!!


----------



## Kauai4life

Sherry Big Mahalo for taking the time to write out this awesome thread.


----------



## Autty40

Sherry E said:
			
		

> Autty40 -
> 
> I neglected to say hello and welcome to you as well!  You are absolutely correct - The GCH is beautiful at Christmas time.  As I mentioned yesterday, the GCH during the holidays is just lovely.  I think that, of the 3 Disney hotels, the GCH is the one that has the style, theme and ambiance to best capture the holiday feeling (even though I love the PPH tree most).  It's not a red and green color scheme kind of thing for the GCH decorations - there's plenty of red and green elsewhere in the parks.  It's more of a feeling of 'holidays at a cozy, elegant lodge up in the mountains, where everyone is gathered 'round the tree, sipping beverages and chatting' kind of vibe.  The decorations are more neutral shades, and the tree is towering and regal, with flickering lanterns and little, twinkling gold lights.
> 
> I don't have kids, so I can't address the question about the 2-year-old.
> 
> ) .



Thank you sherry for the description! We will have to visit the GCH! We can't afford it this trip but can't wait to see it again in all its holiday glory!


----------



## Phoenixrising

I emailed DL guest relations earlier this week, asking about the Holiday Time at DL tour. This is hot off the press as I just rec'd the email 20 mins ago.

Holiday Time at Disneyland Tour:

Immerse yourself in a winter wonderland of Disney Magic as you experience the best of the Merriest Place on Earth!
If you love DIsneyland Park and you love the holidays, this tour is for you!

Highlights:
This tour includes two popular holiday themed attractions, reserved seating for "A Christmas Fantasy" Parade a delicious treat and warm beverage, a collectible pin and tour tag.

Details:
Tour length: approx 3 hours
Each tour has a limited availability of 15 Guests per tour
Runs from November 14th through January 8th.

Price:

$68.00 per person
A 20% disco8nt is offered per person for Annual Passholders, AAA members, Disney Rewards Visa and Disney Vacation Club members

I've also been sent all the details of all the tours that Disney offers, and was wondering if I should post this info in the DL forum for anyone thinking about taking a tour while visiting DL.

Have a great day!!

Trish


----------



## Sherry E

Phoenixrising said:


> I emailed DL guest relations earlier this week, asking about the Holiday Time at DL tour. This is hot off the press as I just rec'd the email 20 mins ago.
> 
> Holiday Time at Disneyland Tour:
> 
> Immerse yourself in a winter wonderland of Disney Magic as you experience the best of the Merriest Place on Earth!
> If you love DIsneyland Park and you love the holidays, this tour is for you!
> 
> Highlights:
> This tour includes two popular holiday themed attractions, reserved seating for "A Christmas Fantasy" Parade a delicious treat and warm beverage, a collectible pin and tour tag.
> 
> Details:
> Tour length: approx 3 hours
> Each tour has a limited availability of 15 Guests per tour
> Runs from November 14th through January 8th.
> 
> Price:
> 
> $68.00 per person
> A 20% disco8nt is offered per person for Annual Passholders, AAA members, Disney Rewards Visa and Disney Vacation Club members
> 
> I've also been sent all the details of all the tours that Disney offers, and was wondering if I should post this info in the DL forum for anyone thinking about taking a tour while visiting DL.
> 
> Have a great day!!
> 
> Trish



*Trish -*

It's going to confuse people to post it elsewhere, I think.  Those dates do not sound right, as the tour usually begins on the first day of the season (always a Friday or a Monday) and 11/14 is a Thursday this year, while January 8, 2014 is mid-week (the season always ends on a Sunday).

I don't think that's updated info.  The Guest Relations Dept. never has the actual new info this early in the year.  In fact, the Cast Members we get on the phone and in e-mail are often the last to know anything (sadly for us!).  The actual season dates have not even been announced yet (booooo!), so there's no way the Cast Members would have updated info on the tour.

All of the other details seem to the same as always with the tour, though!


----------



## Sherry E

How is it that a week ago my "storage limit" in my Pro Photobucket account was 39%, and now it's 64% -- even though I have not loaded a single thing to the account recently?  Weird.  Photobucket is ridiculous.







crystal1313 said:


> Thanks Sherry!  You're so nice =)  and a great memory too!!
> 
> We are hoping to go again this year at Xmas, but probably a much shorter trip as we are going to try the Halloween party this year for the first time!  Yay!  I just cannot imagine not going for at least a day for Xmas at DL.



*crystal1313 -*

You're very welcome!  And thank you for the kind words.  I have a pretty good memory, although it is getting fuzzier as age takes over!

You definitely stuck out in my mind because you had a very similar Candlelight Ceremony experience to what I had in terms of getting a seat, so I know that I wasn't the only one who had luck with it, and that there's a chance others could have luck too (assuming the CP is still held in Town Square and the seating set-up is the same).

I'll definitely be there at some point during Halloween Time, and I will go to one of the parties too.  I don't know which one yet - depends on the exact dates of the party - but I will be there.  Maybe we will end up there at the same time!  Halloween Time is so much fun and I hope it becomes bigger and better.

I know what you mean - it's hard to not go to DLR during the holidays for at least a day.  It's addictive, I think.  I've done that - when I knew that I could not pull off a hotel stay I went for the day (it was a long day, though), and I will do that again if a hotel is not in the cards.  Of course, being able to stay for a few days - especially at a Disney hotel - makes a big difference in my enjoyment of the trip, but I have to at least get a dose of holiday magic, Disney style, so if it comes in the form of a day trip I will do that.



Cheshirecatty said:


> Hi Sherry--
> 
> I am fairly new to posting on the board, but I have been a LONG time lurker, especially to the Christmas thread.  A HUGE "Thankyou" to you, for your time and efforts to help keep us informed.
> 
> I have learned invaluable information due to your advice, and the tips of others here.  We also favor the PPH at Christmas!
> 
> To Stubby--
> 
> Personally, I would book now, and then closely watch for specials and promotions which might take your price down.  We've done this in the past, and have had NO problem modifying a reservation to a lower rate.  Just my  two cents.



*Cheshirecatty -*

You're welcome!  Thank you so much for the kind words.  I'm glad you came out of lurkdom and joined in.  And I am so happy to know that this thread was of help and value to you in some way.

The more people we can gather here to exchange info, experiences, photos, etc., the better!  It only serves to help others who are planning their holiday trips - especially the ones who are planning first-time holiday trips!

You're absolutely right - booking a room early and then waiting for discounts to come out is a good plan.  I've done that too, where I called and applied different discounts when they were released.  And if you book a room-only reservation (as opposed to a package), you have even more of a window of time to make changes to the reservation without a penalty.  The package time frames are a little more limited, I think (unless that has changed).

Here is a picture for you (and for anyone else who has stayed at the PPH or is planning to stay at the PPH during the season), because you will understand it.  It's that very first glimpse of the gorgeous PPH Christmas tree that you get before entering the hotel!  I love the tree!  It's not even possible to really glimpse the GCH tree through any doors before entering the lobby:









Phoenixrising said:


> Sherry I know what's it's like to be busy. I'm currently balancing my recovery with doing a ton of volunteering over the next 5 weeks (supporting our fav political party during an election). Was told by my Physiotherapist today I'm 75% recovered, and realistically have 6 more weeks of physio left, and will be fully recovered from the accident (YAHOO!!!). I've had such a miserable, frustrating year, that I'm contemplating doing both the Fantasmic Desert package and the Holiday tour to reward myself for surviving the year on my trip (that and the fact I turn 50 a couple weeks after I return from my trip). Have a great day everyone!!



*Trish* - 

It's great to hear that the recovery is proceeding nicely.  It will be a relief for you to put that whole accident behind you.

It should be interesting to learn whether or not there will be a Christmas party this year, and if so, how it will affect Fantasmic and/or the parade (which is part of the tour).  I still wish they would start the party in DCA, but I don't suppose any of the creative wizards at TDA will listen to me (though I know that the Parks Blog/social media people are aware of this thread)!






Kauai4life said:


> Sherry Big Mahalo for taking the time to write out this awesome thread.



*Kauai4life -*

Thank you so much for the kind words, and welcome!  I can only hope that the thread helps.  




Autty40 said:


> Thank you sherry for the description! We will have to visit the GCH! We can't afford it this trip but can't wait to see it again in all its holiday glory!



*Autty40 -*

You're welcome!  Yes, by all means, make sure to visit the GCH to soak in the holiday cheer.  I really feel that the GCH rooms are small and kind of cramped so I don't miss staying in them when I stay at the PPH.  But, the GCH lobby environment during the holiday season definitely beats out the other two hotels' lobby environments!  The Disneyland Hotel has lower ceilings, so it cannot have gigantic, towering trees in its tower lobbies.  Therefore, the DLH trees end up looking a little underwhelming in comparison to the GCH and PPH trees.  But each hotel is worth a visit for the different decorations and the Santa photo opportunities.


----------



## Autty40

Sherry E said:
			
		

> Autty40 -
> 
> You're welcome!  Yes, by all means, make sure to visit the GCH to soak in the holiday cheer.  I really feel that the GCH rooms are small and kind of cramped so I don't miss staying in them when I stay at the PPH.  But, the GCH lobby environment during the holiday season definitely beats out the other two hotels' lobby environments!  The Disneyland Hotel has lower ceilings, so it cannot have gigantic, towering trees in its tower lobbies.  Therefore, the DLH trees end up looking a little underwhelming in comparison to the GCH and PPH trees.  But each hotel is worth a visit for the different decorations and the Santa photo opportunities.



I didnt even think about the different santas! That will be great to have pictures of my daughter with all the santas! I'm even more excited now!


----------



## Phoenixrising

It figures that they sent me old info about the Holiday tour. If that info is dated, then so is the rest of the general tour info they gave me in the email too. At least I've got general info about the tour, costs and when to book, which is something. Oh well, at least I did try to get the current Holiday tour info. Am looking to forward when they start releasing the Christmas time info. Hopefully the sooner the better.


----------



## Sherry E

Autty40 said:


> I didnt even think about the different santas! That will be great to have pictures of my daughter with all the santas! I'm even more excited now!



Oh yes!  Santa appears in both parks as soon as the season officially begins in mid-November.  Then he appears at each one of the hotels closer to Thanksgiving.  So if you are there after Thanksgiving your daughter will have 5 Santas to look forward to!  That's been one of my goals for a while -- to get pictures with all 5 Santas in one trip.  I haven't done it yet, but one day I will.  I call it "Santa Quest"!

Here is a post I put together in the previous Superthread, with a breakdown of the Santa locations and info about them:  http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=46851199&postcount=3621.

I visited DLR again a few days after I posted that and took more pictures of Santa's chairs at the GCH and PPH, but you get the general idea.


----------



## Sherry E

Phoenixrising said:


> It figures that they sent me old info about the Holiday tour. If that info is dated, then so is the rest of the general tour info they gave me in the email too. At least I've got general info about the tour, costs and when to book, which is something. Oh well, at least I did try to get the current Holiday tour info. Am looking to forward when they start releasing the Christmas time info. Hopefully the sooner the better.



Last year, Escape2Disney was trying to find out holiday tour info and some Disney CM gave her the Halloween tour information!  She was posting about how she wasn't going to get to go on IASW Holiday with priority loading because it wasn't part of the tour, and I pointed out to her that Disney gave her Halloween tour info.

Remember that by clicking on some of the tour-related links I put on page 1 (in the Seasonal Activities/Entertainment) post, you can find out a lot of info.  That Parks Blog about the tour from 2012 has relevant info. That's the most recent info there is until anything new comes out.  That's why I put all of that info there - so people have something to reference until we get any new scoop!

Not much has changed with the tour in the last couple of years, so the price and highlights are pretty much the same, but it looks like the Disney Guest Relations folks gave you the dates from 2 years ago!  I think that the season started on 11/14 in 2011!  They didn't even give you the info from last year.


----------



## Phoenixrising

It boggles my mind that knowing that I was interested in booking both the Fantasmic desert package and the holiday tour, that they give me info that was so outdated. I know that the holiday tour get's booked 30 days out, but does the Fantasmic desert package get booked 30 or 60 days out??? I've never booked any tour or anything of this nature before, that's why I'm so confused about the whole process. If I know what the timelines are, I can make a note what to book when. Thanks for all the help regarding this.


----------



## Sherry E

Phoenixrising said:


> It boggles my mind that knowing that I was interested in booking both the Fantasmic desert package and the holiday tour, that they give me info that was so outdated. I know that the holiday tour get's booked 30 days out, but does the Fantasmic desert package get booked 30 or 60 days out??? I've never booked any tour or anything of this nature before, that's why I'm so confused about the whole process. If I know what the timelines are, I can make a note what to book when. Thanks for all the help regarding this.



Disney is known for giving out incorrect information or conflicting information over the phone and via e-mail early on!  It happens a lot.  But, I would think, if the CM has been working there for more than a year he/she would know that they do not get the dates for certain seasonal things until later in the year.  They should know that they don't have any info about the 2013 holiday season now, and yet they gave you info that was 2 years old!

(Even the "Make their season bright" banner across the top of the page that I am currently looking at here on the DIS - which leads to DISboards' own Dreams Unlimited page - is showing last year's holiday dates.  The dates have not been removed by Dreams Unlimited!)

I would suspect that the season will end on Sunday, January 5th, 2014.  As for when it starts (and when the tour starts), it will be somewhere between Friday, November 8th and Friday, November 15th.  It could even start on Monday, 11/11/13 (Veterans Day).

I think that you can book the Fantasmic dessert package 30 days out, so when it hits the 30-day mark Disney should definitely have info on whether or not there will be a Christmas party and if so, will it affect the Fantasmic showings, etc.

*Laurie/DizNee Luver* just recently did the Fantasmic package on her late Winter/pre-Spring trip, and she was saying that you pretty much have to get on the phone as soon as your 30-day window opens up to book it because the packages go fast!

I think that *Bret/mvf-m11c* has done the F! package in the past too.


----------



## Autty40

Sherry E said:
			
		

> Oh yes!  Santa appears in both parks as soon as the season officially begins in mid-November.  Then he appears at each one of the hotels closer to Thanksgiving.  So if you are there after Thanksgiving your daughter will have 5 Santas to look forward to!  That's been one of my goals for a while -- to get pictures with all 5 Santas in one trip.  I haven't done it yet, but one day I will.  I call it "Santa Quest"!
> 
> Here is a post I put together in the previous Superthread, with a breakdown of the Santa locations and info about them:  http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=46851199&postcount=3621.
> 
> I visited DLR again a few days after I posted that and took more pictures of Santa's chairs at the GCH and PPH, but you get the general idea.



Oh my goodness! They are all amazing! We'll be there November 18-21 so I'll get the Santas that are in the parks. There's always next year for the other Santas! Thank you so much for all the info and wonderful pictures.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Thanks for all the advice Sherry   Now that you mentioned the Walking Dead thread in this Christmas thread, I am also kind of thinking  that Walking Dead needs to do a cheesy Christmas special.

You know, like Carl rediscovers the spirit of Christmas.  Or the three ghosts of Christmas visit Rick (Lori, Shane and Andrea).


----------



## Sherry E

Autty40 said:


> Oh my goodness! They are all amazing! We'll be there November 18-21 so I'll get the Santas that are in the parks. There's always next year for the other Santas! Thank you so much for all the info and wonderful pictures.



*Autty40 -*

You're welcome!  I spend a lot of my time at DLR taking pictures of things that I think may come up or may be of interest/assistance in this specific thread (and in other threads), so it's always nice when I finally have a chance to use some of them!

Yes, you'll definitely get the two park Santas.  If Thanksgiving were not happening so late in November this year, you might have even had a good shot at seeing the 3 Santas and some of the hotel decorations towards the end of your trip.  But because of the extra-late Thanksgiving this time around, I'm not exactly sure if the hotels will be decorated a little ahead of schedule or by the very beginning of December.  Somehow, waiting until 11/29 and beyond to put up the hotels' decor (and Santa photo spots) seems really late to me, but even if all of that stuff went up early it might not be early enough for you to catch it if your last day is 11/21.

I constantly wonder why the hotels don't get their decorations at the same time that the parks do, but they are always running behind.  The GCH gets decorated first (usually immediately after Thanksgiving; the DLH gets decorated next; and the PPH is last).

In any case, at least you will get to experience the two parks' holiday festivities and decor - which is basically what people want to see, for the most part!  As you said, there's always next year to meet the other Santas.







OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Thanks for all the advice Sherry   Now that you mentioned the Walking Dead thread in this Christmas thread, I am also kind of thinking  that Walking Dead needs to do a cheesy Christmas special.
> 
> You know, like Carl rediscovers the spirit of Christmas.  Or the three ghosts of Christmas visit Rick (Lori, Shane and Andrea).



*OhioStateBuckeye -*

 ...Or, it could be a sort of "_Gift of the Magi_" premise, in which Carl sells his beloved hat to buy a new sheath for Michonne's sword, unaware that Michonne has sold her prized sword to buy Carl a new, snazzy, shiny knick knack/accessory/thingy for his hat!  (Of course, I don't know how or why anyone would be buying or selling anything on that show, since money is pretty much worthless.)

 It could be called "A Very Special Episode" of _TWD_!  I do love me some holiday TV fare, but I think that would be a clear case of jumping the shark...or the zombie.


Have you decided if you are going to try the immediately-after-Thanksgiving time frame to do your holiday Disneyland trip, or are you going to wait until further into December?


----------



## aidensmom31

Got our APs. One step closer to Christmas in Disneyland


----------



## Pesky

Ack, glad I checked here!  I didn't realize that F! dessert packages opened up 60 days out versus 30 like most.  Is there anything else that opens up earlier than 30 days?  We are looking at BBB, some character meals, TS meals including Napa Rose and, of course, the Holiday tour.  Thanks!


----------



## BunnieGene

I've only been able to reserve the F! Dessert package at 30 days out, but haven't been to it in 2 or 3 years...


----------



## Sherry E

aidensmom31 said:


> Got our APs. One step closer to Christmas in Disneyland



*aidensmom31 -*

Yay!  I think you got your passes just in time too.  They should probably be going up in price next month (or by June, at the latest).   You'll have a wonderful time at DLR for the holidays! 

For some reason I put myself on an AP cycle where it expires in early/mid-November - usually right at the very start of the holiday season, which doesn't make sense for me because I usually do my primary holiday trip in December.  I might go for a single day in November in certain years, but I save the really special trip for December.  I need to time out the whole AP schedule a little better.  If I let it lapse without renewing right away and then get a new AP in early December, I can feasibly squeeze two years' worth of December holiday trips onto one AP!


​
*Bunnie Gene & Pesky* - 

You are probably both 100% right, in that the F! package can only be booked at 30 days out (which is why I said "someone correct me if I'm wrong," because I couldn't recall exactly!).  I thought I had heard/read 60, but I don't have personal experience with the F! package so I would not know.  

I actually think that 30 days makes more "Disney sense" (though it is frustrating for the people who want to plan) if there is going to be any tinkering with the usual holiday roster of events.  Disney may still be fine-tuning the schedule up to the 30-day point.

In any case, the packages apparently get snapped up fast so act quickly as soon as you narrow down the day you want to do the F! package!

I don't know about Napa Rose but I thought that Disneyland Dining used to allow reservations for the other restaurants (including character meals) at the 60-day point.  Do they still do that?  The last time I made a character meal reservation was in December 2011, but I made it pretty close to when we were going to be there so it was well under 30 days.  They had done the 60-day out thing at one point, though (if they are not still doing it).


​

*Here is a question for everyone - I'll be interested to hear the different opinions and thoughts!!*


*Who out there really enjoys the holiday season in general (in or out of Disneyland)?  And when I say "enjoys the holiday season," I think it can be broken down into different categories or levels. Which level or category is closest to YOU, and does it affect or impact your Disneyland holiday trip planning at all?  For example:*

*Level 1.  You love Christmas so much that you think about it in non-holiday months (like April!).  You might sneak in a viewing of "Rudolph the Red-Nosed Reindeer" in the middle of July, and you love it if Christmas-y things pop up at unexpected times of year.  You can't wait for Christmas to get here.  You mentally start planning out what you're going to do and eat, how you're going to decorate, and where you're going to go for the holiday season waaaaay in advance (like now).  When Christmas finally arrives, you are totally reveling in the holiday TV shows, music & movies, the holiday food, the holiday lights, the Christmas sweaters, etc.;

Level 2.  You don't think about Christmas at all anytime before Fall or Halloween, but you really love it when it finally arrives.  You love the celebration when it's here, but not a second sooner.  You love the seasonal offerings and soaking in the beauty of it all, but as soon as January hits you are relieved Christmas/the holiday season is behind you and that you don't have to worry about it for another 11 months; and

Level 3.  You merely tolerate the holiday season because you have to (for the kids, for the spouse, for the whomever) and you plan out what to do for the season because it's expected.  You may even dread the season's arrival a little bit because it's stressful in terms of shopping, money, entertaining, cooking/baking, traveling, etc.  But, you roll with it and eagerly await January. 
*


​


----------



## Sherry E

*Bunnie Gene & Pesky -*

Yes, you both are absolutely right - and I'm so glad someone pointed it out and caught it before we got too much further in the thread!  Thank you!  I'm going to go back and change where I mistakenly put 60 days.

Here is the post in *DizNee Luver's* latest TR (a non-holiday TR, from late Winter/pre-Spring) in which she talks about her experience with the F! dessert package and says that you can book at 30 days out! - http://disboards.com/showpost.php?p=47376100&postcount=56


----------



## Pesky

Thanks for the word on the time frame.  



Sherry E said:


> *Here is a question for everyone - I'll be interested to hear the different opinions and thoughts!!*
> 
> 
> *Who out there really enjoys the holiday season in general (in or out of Disneyland)?  And when I say "enjoys the holiday season," I think it can be broken down into different categories or levels. Which level or category is closest to YOU, and does it affect or impact your Disneyland holiday trip planning at all?  For example:*
> 
> *1.  You love Christmas so much that you think about it in non-holiday months (like April!).  You might sneak in a viewing of "Rudolph the Red-Nosed Reindeer" in the middle of July, and you love it if Christmas-y things pop up at unexpected times of year.  You can't wait for Christmas to get here.  You mentally start planning out what you're going to do and eat, how you're going to decorate, and where you're going to go for the holiday season waaaaay in advance (like now).  When Christmas finally arrives, you are totally reveling in the holiday TV shows, music & movies, the holiday food, the holiday lights, the Christmas sweaters, etc.;
> 
> 2.  You don't think about Christmas at all anytime before Fall or Halloween, but you really love it when it finally arrives.  You love the celebration when it's here, but not a second sooner.  You love the seasonal offerings and soaking in the beauty of it all, but as soon as January hits you are relieved Christmas/the holiday season is behind you and that you don't have to worry about it for another 11 months; and
> 
> 3.  You merely tolerate the holiday season because you have to (for the kids, for the spouse, for the whomever) and you plan out what to do for the season because it's expected.  You may even dread the season's arrival a little bit because it's stressful in terms of shopping, money, entertaining, cooking/baking, traveling, etc.  But, you roll with it and eagerly await January.
> *
> 
> 
> ​



I'm a weird mix of mostly #1 and a little #2.  I'll start shopping on Dec. 26th for the following Christmas!  I really love Christmas but I swear it is kind of like a military deployment figuring out gifts and shipping them -- and I just buy gifts for family!  Plus the decorations are lovely but it is a lot of work to get them out, put them up, and then take them all down.    I love them while they are up and while DH would leave the tree up until July (although he doesn't want to hear about Christmas until Black Friday), I want it down right after Christmas.  Eh, to each their own...


----------



## meddockian

Hello, everyone! I've been lurking here for about two years!

Anyway, we are taking our family (Son - 5, Daughter - 2) to Disneyland during Christmas this year. We are thinking 12/21 - 12/26 or 12/31 - 1/5. Is there ANY different in crowds at all or is it just madness either way? We will be staying at PPH.


----------



## Sherry E

Pesky said:


> Thanks for the word on the time frame.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a weird mix of mostly #1 and a little #2.  I'll start shopping on Dec. 26th for the following Christmas!  I really love Christmas but I swear it is kind of like a military deployment figuring out gifts and shipping them -- and I just buy gifts for family!  Plus the decorations are lovely but it is a lot of work to get them out, put them up, and then take them all down.    I love them while they are up and while DH would leave the tree up until July (although he doesn't want to hear about Christmas until Black Friday), I want it down right after Christmas.  Eh, to each their own...



*Pesky -*

No problem!  I think I must have had the '60-day' time frame for F! stuck in my head because I was confusing it with the actual dining reservations (which are, I think, still 60-days)!

There are some great sales on December 26th so it is a good time to stock up on some things for the next holiday season!

See, I would think that most folks fall in line with what you said, and are in the #2 category of Christmas/general holiday season enjoyment.  That would be my guess.  

But more and more over the last few years I have read and heard a lot of sentiment that seems to indicate a large #3 following!  Every year I know I am going to read grumblings on Facebook or hear people complain on TV about Christmas stuff showing up in late September or October -- even when they don't mind the Halloween stuff popping up in late August!

So I began to see that a lot of folks are becoming disenchanted with Christmas or the whole holiday season in general.  I assumed that it was because of the stress -- stress of buying, wrapping, shipping, decorating, cooking, entertaining, traveling, having to see people they might not want to see any other time of year, etc.  Trying to buy things for children when money is tight.  That sort of thing.  I think that people feel an immense amount of pressure at Christmas time and therefore they dread it and can't enjoy it.

Personally -- and anyone who has read any of my holiday trip reports knows this -- I am in the #1 camp.  I will actually get giddy for a moment if I see that an unexpected Christmas movie marathon has popped up in July!  After the first few months of the year pass and I have some Christmas-free time, I am usually eager for the next holiday season to arrive and I don't mind if holiday things start to appear in stores in September!!  

However, I will freely admit that I have been on both sides of the issue over the years -- where I felt tremendous stress and pressure to buy, spend, wrap, decorate, etc., and alternately where I didn't really have to buy anything or do anything other than simply enjoy the season!  I am more in the latter camp now, where I don't have to buy anything or go anywhere I don't want to go.  Money is tight, so there are big limitations.  I don't have to see anyone I don't want to see.  It's liberating, to a large degree, and it allows me to really appreciate all of the wonderful, free (often superficial) things that come along with the whole holiday season, like lights, decorations, holiday entertainment, trees put up around town, music, etc.  If I were in a position once again where I was actually under pressure to do certain things I might take myself out of Category #1 and move to another category!


----------



## Sherry E

meddockian said:


> Hello, everyone! I've been lurking here for about two years!
> 
> Anyway, we are taking our family (Son - 5, Daughter - 2) to Disneyland during Christmas this year. We are thinking 12/21 - 12/26 or 12/31 - 1/5. Is there ANY different in crowds at all or is it just madness either way? We will be staying at PPH.



Welcome, *meddockian*!  Thank you for coming out of lurkdom to join in!

Well, my first inclination is to say that the 12/31 - 1/5 time frame would be ever so slightly better (just a 'lesser of 2 evils' sort of thing) because some people will have to go home after New Year's Day.  (New Year's Eve will be extremely crowded.)  However, I have been told by quite a few DIS'ers on this board that the crowds are still pretty heavy beyond New Year's Day and into that first week of January due to assorted school breaks.  Only one or two people stated what I thought, which is that the crowds died down a wee bit after New Year's.

A lot of people will be arriving in that 12/21 - 12/26 time frame to celebrate their holiday breaks in the parks and I think that will be a really crowded period of time.

Both time frames will be pretty busy -- I think there is no getting around that -- but you may, possibly, encounter a few less people in the latter time slot.  You'll have several days in the parks either way, so you should be able to get most things done despite the crowds.


----------



## rentayenta

You forgot a 4th option:

*4.* You're Jewish and you think about Christmas in April.  That's me. I love love love the holiday season. I do draw the line at holiday sweaters but  I'm in full holiday planning mode. Conspiring to take a trip to Disneyland over the holidays doesn't hurt either.


----------



## tksbaskets

I'm pretty much a traditional Christmas Holiday person.  I think Christmas starts that day after Thanksgiving and ends on Epiphany in January.  During which time I love listening to holiday music and watching holiday movies.   

I must confess I do enjoy planning for our Disney Christmas vacations all year.  No surprise that this is one of my favorite threads?  My other fess up is that I just got done last week watching the Christmas movies I had taped on my DVR.

SO perhaps I'm totally in #1.  

TK


----------



## Phoenixrising

I fall somewhere between category 1 and 2 (probably 1 1/2). I do think about Christmas all the time, but do so to find bargains and plan ahead what to give all our friends so that I can create a timeline to get it all done before the Christmas crazies as I call them hit, which for us is usually after our Rememberance day Nov 11th. After that point the malls become crazy until Christmas is over. I also plan ahead so that I can get the kids gag Christmas gifts done in time, as they take a great deal of time to do, and think of the engineering involved in building them. We are a weird family that the kids look forward how I take their Christmas gifts and turn them into a challenge and artistic creation. The kids are miffed, as this year with the trip coming up I may not have time to do it this Christmas. They have threatened revenge (something about coal), so I'm going to have to find the time somehow to do them. I've got in requests for a Christmas tree, and a truck, so more large gifts to create and take up huge spaces in my office again. Last year I could barely get them through my office door Christmas Eve, so will have to scale down this year. Knowing me I'll underestimate the size once I start to assemble and end up with something far larger than I intended, which is what happened last year....ooops!


----------



## Sherry E

rentayenta said:


> You forgot a 4th option:
> 
> *4.* You're Jewish and you think about Christmas in April.  That's me. I love love love the holiday season. I do draw the line at holiday sweaters but  I'm in full holiday planning mode. Conspiring to take a trip to Disneyland over the holidays doesn't hurt either.



*Jenny -*

Very true!  Planning a holiday trip seems to feed into the holiday celebration even more than if there were no trip planned at all.

So it sounds like you're a mix of Level 1 and Level 2.  All of the Level 3 folks seem to be on Facebook!

You know, the people I went with in December 2011 (the disaster trip) are Jewish, and my childhood friend from that family used to be much more receptive to the Christmas holiday festivities in general, but specifically at Disneyland, when we were younger.  Over the years and with time, she seems to have become more resistant.  It's not like she was ever playing Christmas songs at home or decorating trees or anything like that, but she used to not mind posing in front of Christmas trees or in Santa photo spots at DLR, or even wearing Santa Mickey ears.  (Plus, she loves "_Love Actually_"!)  That all seems to have changed, which is too bad.

Basically, I think that everyone from all faiths/beliefs should be able to enjoy the holiday season.  There are so many things to enjoy.  My Wiccan friend puts up Christmas trees and lights, as well as candy cane and snowman decorations in the front yard.  She also watches the Rankin-Bass clay puppet specials like "Rudolph the Red-Nosed Reindeer" and all of that.  She doesn't call it Christmas - she calls it Xmas - but she still enjoys all the festivities.  She was rocking a Santa Minnie hat when she came with us to DLR back in 2007.

I think I had some holiday sweaters back in the '80s.  I can't fully remember if I did or not.  They may have been more like 'Winter pattern sweaters' with fuzzy polar bears romping in the snow on them and not holiday sweaters.  So even though I firmly plant myself in the Level 1 category of Christmas love, I don't wear holiday sweaters as a rule.  

However, I would totally throw on a holiday sweater for one of those fun "Ugly Christmas Sweater" parties that seem to be popping up more and more these days.  The sweaters have gotten more and more elaborate over the decades!





tksbaskets said:


> I'm pretty much a traditional Christmas Holiday person.  I think Christmas starts that day after Thanksgiving and ends on Epiphany in January.  During which time I love listening to holiday music and watching holiday movies.
> 
> I must confess I do enjoy planning for our Disney Christmas vacations all year.  No surprise that this is one of my favorite threads?  My other fess up is that I just got done last week watching the Christmas movies I had taped on my DVR.
> 
> SO perhaps I'm totally in #1.
> 
> TK



*TK -* 

Your first paragraph made me think you were mostly a Level 2 Christmas fan.  But the second paragraph showed traces of Level 1-ness!  If you are watching Hallmark Christmas movies in April (I assume those were the Hallmark movies you just watched?), that definitely falls a little bit in the Level 1 category!  

Which movies did you just watch, by the way?  I still have 4 Hallmark movies saved on the DVR, and 1 Lifetime Christmas movie.  I almost deleted a couple of them the other day to free up some space, but I couldn't bring myself to do it because I never know what will run this year on Hallmark during the Countdown to Christmas!  They will undoubtedly air another 8 or 12 brand new holiday movies, so some of the ones they typically show may fall off of the schedule/line-up.  I can't have a year without "_Farewell, Mr. Kringle_," after all!

I won't even admit to how many times I have watched "_Love Actually_" this year, since it was running a lot on HBO for a while.  Same with "_Elf_" - it's been running on (I think) Starz, so I've been watching!

And I also won't even admit to how many of those "_Crazy Christmas Lights"/"Dazzling Christmas Lights"/"Invasion of the Christmas Lights"/"Extreme Christmas Trees"/"Christmas to the Extreme"/"Most Christmasy Places in America"_ types of shows (from various channels) I have saved (taking up tons of space) on the DVR.




Phoenixrising said:


> I fall somewhere between category 1 and 2 (probably 1 1/2). I do think about Christmas all the time, but do so to find bargains and plan ahead what to give all our friends so that I can create a timeline to get it all done before the Christmas crazies as I call them hit, which for us is usually after our Rememberance day Nov 11th. After that point the malls become crazy until Christmas is over. I also plan ahead so that I can get the kids gag Christmas gifts done in time, as they take a great deal of time to do, and think of the engineering involved in building them. We are a weird family that the kids look forward how I take their Christmas gifts and turn them into a challenge and artistic creation. The kids are miffed, as this year with the trip coming up I may not have time to do it this Christmas. They have threatened revenge (something about coal), so I'm going to have to find the time somehow to do them. I've got in requests for a Christmas tree, and a truck, so more large gifts to create and take up huge spaces in my office again. Last year I could barely get them through my office door Christmas Eve, so will have to scale down this year. Knowing me I'll underestimate the size once I start to assemble and end up with something far larger than I intended, which is what happened last year....ooops!



*Trish -*

Level 1-1/2 sounds good!

What a wonderful thing to do, in turning the gag gifts into art projects!  The kids must love them -- especially if they are threatening revenge if you skip those gag gifts this year!

That's interesting - so in Canada the malls get crazy after 11/11?  Out here it starts getting crazy the day after Thanksgiving, which will be much later this year (leaving less time to shop for many people).  You guys will have a whole couple of weeks of mall madness this year before our malls get crazy because of this incredibly late Thanksgiving we're having (which also coincides with the start of Hanukkah, it seems).  

People could technically shop before Thanksgiving, but all of the best sales start right after Thanksgiving so there is a mass shopping frenzy at most stores!  People wake up in the wee hours of the morning or even spend the night outside certain stores/malls, just to get those coveted Black Friday deals.





​


*Keep 'em coming, folks!  I'm fascinated to hear everyone else's choices for where they fall on the 'Christmas/Holiday Season Love' scale - are you a Level 1, Level 2 or a Level 3 (see previous page for explanations of all 3), and does it affect your Disneyland holiday plans/planning at all??!!
*

​


----------



## DarthMole

I hate to admit this but I'm probably between a level 2 & 3, closer to a level 3.  The holidays seem to get overly complicated which is one reason we're planning our trip to DL the week of Christmas this year.  Last year we hosted three consecutive nights (24th, 25th & 26th).  The final night we had 5 overnight guests and my wife & I were on an Aerobed on the living room floor of our own house.  Now this was my suggestion as I didn't feel right telling in-laws to go stay in a motel, but we quickly formed our plans to escape this year if you know what I mean.  My wife has always wanted to see DL all decorated so while no DL trip is a relaxing vacation, for me I invite the stress of getting up early and managing crowds at DL & DCA over the stress of cooking big meals and trying to make sure everyone is satisfied.  I expect to be firmly in the level 2 camp this year because of our destination and the amount of planning we'll put in ahead of time.


----------



## AZlady

Oh, this is fun to admit. I'm a 3!

I have never been to DL at Christmas, but thinking of going the week before Thanksgiving. ( I actually hope it will put me in the holiday mood and get me out of the 3 zone). 
I have 2 kids- 13&10. My hubby is great and is a solid 2 
With that said, my work gets crazy busy from from about mid-Oct till Feb. And having 3 holidays in 6 weeks makes that time of year hard.


----------



## Autty40

Sherry E said:
			
		

> Here is a question for everyone - I'll be interested to hear the different opinions and thoughts!!
> 
> Who out there really enjoys the holiday season in general (in or out of Disneyland)?  And when I say "enjoys the holiday season," I think it can be broken down into different categories or levels. Which level or category is closest to YOU, and does it affect or impact your Disneyland holiday trip planning at all?  For example:
> 
> Level 1.  You love Christmas so much that you think about it in non-holiday months (like April!).  You might sneak in a viewing of "Rudolph the Red-Nosed Reindeer" in the middle of July, and you love it if Christmas-y things pop up at unexpected times of year.  You can't wait for Christmas to get here.  You mentally start planning out what you're going to do and eat, how you're going to decorate, and where you're going to go for the holiday season waaaaay in advance (like now).  When Christmas finally arrives, you are totally reveling in the holiday TV shows, music & movies, the holiday food, the holiday lights, the Christmas sweaters, etc.;
> 
> Level 2.  You don't think about Christmas at all anytime before Fall or Halloween, but you really love it when it finally arrives.  You love the celebration when it's here, but not a second sooner.  You love the seasonal offerings and soaking in the beauty of it all, but as soon as January hits you are relieved Christmas/the holiday season is behind you and that you don't have to worry about it for another 11 months; and
> 
> Level 3.  You merely tolerate the holiday season because you have to (for the kids, for the spouse, for the whomever) and you plan out what to do for the season because it's expected.  You may even dread the season's arrival a little bit because it's stressful in terms of shopping, money, entertaining, cooking/baking, traveling, etc.  But, you roll with it and eagerly await January.



I am a level 2 for sure. I am normally anti-Christmas until after Thanksgiving...but because I work in retail we can only enjoy Disneyland during the holidays before Thanksgiving. So I have surprised a few friends and family by booking a Christmas trip before Thanksgiving!


----------



## AZlady

AZlady said:


> Oh, this is fun to admit. I'm a 3!
> 
> I have never been to DL at Christmas, but thinking of going the week before Thanksgiving. ( I actually hope it will put me in the holiday mood and get me out of the 3 zone).
> I have 2 kids- 13&10. My hubby is great and is a solid 2
> With that said, my work gets crazy busy from from about mid-Oct till Feb. And having 3 holidays in 6 weeks makes that time of year hard.



Let me ask~ I do want to see DL in all its holiday spirit...would it be better to go Nov 15/16 or 22/23? I read it may be busier the first weekend it's up? Advise for a bah-humbug gal


----------



## aidensmom31

Does anyone know how busy Christmas morning is? I know during the day will be busy but I am wondering what the morning has been like on the past.


----------



## larina

aidensmom31 said:
			
		

> Does anyone know how busy Christmas morning is? I know during the day will be busy but I am wondering what the morning has been like on the past.



We did not go last year, but Christmas morning 2011 was nice. The parks starts to get crowded early, but those first few hours, while not empty, were pretty light compared to the days leading up to Christmas.


----------



## larina

I am between a one and a two, closer to a one, if I tell the truth. I have always loved Christmas, for as long as I can remember. I have a reputation with my fiends and family. I could receive Christmas ornaments, or other Christmas stuff, any time of the year and nobody would find it odd at all. I don't wear Christmas sweaters in July, but you can find me in holiday T's and/or hats on most days from the day after Thanksgiving until the 2nd or 3rd of January (oh, that's not normal?). I decorate the bar between our kitchen and dining room, as well as the play room, and some in my bedroom and the kids bedroom (my parents won't let me at their room) in addition to the living room. I have Santa night lights and reindeer hand towels for the bathrooms and several sets of holiday dish towels in the kitchen. I used to be a bit ashamed of my Christmas addiction, and being a good hippie kid from San Francisco, plenty of people tried to convince me it was wrong, but now I embrace it and wear my Christmas Freak label proudly!


----------



## Sherry E

I want to comment on the latest (very insightful!) "Level 1, 2 or 3" posts but I'm in the middle of something at the moment and pressed for time, so I will come back later to do it (hopefully we will have even more contributions to the discussion by that time, as I am finding this all extremely interesting!).  In the meantime, just a few quick planning-related replies below:




AZlady said:


> Let me ask~ I do want to see DL in all its holiday spirit...would it be better to go Nov 15/16 or 22/23? I read it may be busier the first weekend it's up? Advise for a bah-humbug gal



*AZlady -*

Welcome!  Thank you for joining us!

About your choice of dates - either set of dates is a weekend, so it will automatically be crowded.  

I tend to think that the second set of dates (11/22 & 11/23) will be a bit more crowded because that weekend is closer to Thanksgiving and a lot of folks arrive at DLR during the week and on the weekend before Thanksgiving to enjoy their breaks.  

But, otherwise, yes - if it's the first weekend of the season or close to the official season opening date, that will attract a lot of people.  At this point I don't think we're sure what the actual start date will be, but it will be somewhere between 11/8 and 11/15.  I tend to think that 11/15 is a more likely season opening date, but I could be wrong.  Disney could surprise us and start the season earlier.




aidensmom31 said:


> Does anyone know how busy Christmas morning is? I know during the day will be busy but I am wondering what the morning has been like on the past.



*aidensmom31 -*

What I've heard echoes what larina said.  Christmas morning is supposedly fairly reasonable in terms of crowds, but the crowds pick up within a few hours (I guess after people open presents or have special breakfasts or whatever).


----------



## tksbaskets

Putting myself firmly in level #1 I watched ALL the Hallmark Christmas movies.

Christmas Song (2012) - OK
The Wishing Tree (2012) - good with a message
Matchmaker Santa (2012) - very cute
It's Christmas, Carol! (2012) - featured Carrie Fisher, this was a twist on a Christmas Carol.
Naughty or Nice (2012) - Loved it.  She gets a book that lets her know who is on the naught or nice list .... or does it?
Hitched for the Holidays (2012) - OK
A Bride for Christmas (2012) - MY FAVORITE!
The Christmas Heart (2012) - OK
Come Dance With Me (2012) - Cute
Christmas with Holly (2012) - Cute
Help For The Holidays (2012) - Cute
Baby's First Christmas (2012) - Cute

Counting down to next year.


----------



## Phoenixrising

It used to be that Santa arrived at the malls the week after Rememberance Day, now it's usually the first week of November, 5 years ago it was the 3rd week of Nov. Once Santa hits the malls the crowds really start to build, and will continue to do so until Christmas. Now I live within a 7 mins walk to a major mall, so I'll walk, weather co-operating the closer to Christmas. Last Christmas I made DS8 a Head Hunting Snowman (hunts other snowman that is) that was 6 feet tall, 4 feet wide that barely fit through my office door. My DS9 at the time wanted a hamster for Christmas, so I got him royally with not only a Mutant hamster (mutant for the 6 legs to stabilize it), that was 4 feet long, 2 1/2 feet wide and 2 1/2 feet tall. Add to this the "Bomb" for DS9 I made that was close to the height of the Mutant Snowman, and DH was ready to kill me trying to get it all up the stairs Christmas Eve. I don't get mad, I get even, and the bomb was my response to DS9 changing his mind about what he wanted 2 weeks after I had bought what he claimed he wanted, and had bugged me for 6 weeks about it. He ended up getting what he wanted for Christmas (a hamster), and got the other items for his birthday 3 months later. These gifts take alot of thought, creativity and time on my part. But the kids love it, as it makes it a challenge to open them, and I get to hide their gifts in plain sight without them attempting to find the gifts and take a peek before Christmas.


----------



## summer0407

I usually go to the parks the second week of December but this year my schedule will not work. We are thinking of going Nov 13-15 or Nov 14-16. I know we are not sure when holiday season starts but I am wondering is there an early close or is the transition to Christmas after hours? We would like to go when crowds are not to crazy is this a bad time? We would love to have at least one day to experience the holiday decorations. Does anyone know if it opens the 15th when would they possible do the filming for Christmas? We want to avoid that for sure. Any info or thoughts would be great! Thanks


----------



## Sherry E

summer0407 said:


> I usually go to the parks the second week of December but this year my schedule will not work. We are thinking of going Nov 13-15 or Nov 14-16. I know we are not sure when holiday season starts but I am wondering is there an early close or is the transition to Christmas after hours? We would like to go when crowds are not to crazy is this a bad time? We would love to have at least one day to experience the holiday decorations. Does anyone know if it opens the 15th when would they possible do the filming for Christmas? We want to avoid that for sure. Any info or thoughts would be great! Thanks



Hi, *summer0407*!

Off the top of my head (without going back to check any blogs or other sources of info), I _think_ that the taping for the Christmas parade takes place on the first weekend in November.  I don't think it will take place on the weekend leading up to Veteran Day, though I could be wrong.

Crowd-wise, the earlier in November you go, the better.  If you go from 11/14 - 11/16, you might encounter more crowds but you will have less of a chance of encountering shorter hours, and the season will have certainly started by 11/15 (if not before then).  I would go with the 11/14 - 11/16 dates so - in case the season begins on 11/15 - you can at least get in a full couple of days of the official season, with the longer weekend hours.  

As for decorations, there is no question that you will see some decorations when you go.  The decorations begin to slowly go up even before Halloween hits.  The question is, how much of the decor will be up in the parks when you are there, and will the season have officially begun (meaning, will all the holiday entertainment have begun)?  You will miss the hotels' Santas and decorations, but the parks will be decorated.


----------



## tksbaskets

Such happy holiday thoughts!  If we can get the reservation we are going to aim for 12/16 - 12/22!!  We can't book our DVC until 7 months before our arrival date.  Keep your fingers crossed


----------



## Sherry E

tksbaskets said:


> Such happy holiday thoughts!  If we can get the reservation we are going to aim for 12/16 - 12/22!!  We can't book our DVC until 7 months before our arrival date.  Keep your fingers crossed



*TK -*

They're crossed!  I hope you're able to get in!  You don't have much longer to wait until the 7-month point but I know you have to act fast and jump on it if you can get in!  

I meant to comment on your list of Hallmark Christmas movies that you said you had saved and watched.  I think I agreed with your comments on all of them (which ones were okay, which ones were good, etc.), and I remember that I especially loved "_Naughty or Nice_" too!  That one was fun!

All those movies you mentioned were the specific new movies that debuted on Hallmark in 2012.  Hopefully you caught some of the movies from previous years that they were also running during the countdown, like "_Most Wonderful Time of Year_," "_Trading Christmas_," etc.  They are all of the same feel-good ilk, but with a good, hearty dose of Christmas romance!

We have slightly over 6 months to go until the next Hallmark Christmas countdown at the beginning of November, with some of the old favorites returning and all new movies debuting as well!  Plus, they will probably do another Christmas in Summer marathon, so stay tuned for that in July.

Check around the Internet for movies called "_12 Wishes of Christmas_," "_Christmas Town_" and "_Christmas Angel_."  Those were all movies that I caught on other channels last year -- but they totally seemed like they were Hallmark-esque movies; like maybe they had run on Hallmark to begin with and then got bumped off the channel to make room for others.  I especially liked "_12 Wishes_...," but "_Christmas Town_" was cute too.  "_Christmas Angel_" was a bit more serious in its tone.

​
I wish that Disneyland would hurry and let us know exactly what the dates for the holiday season will be.  I really wonder if they will start the season on a Monday again - which would be Veterans Day this year - or if they will wait until Friday, 11/15.  After all, it's only been the last couple of years that have had Monday season start dates.  The seasons always used to begin on Fridays in the past, so 11/15 wouldn't be out of the realm of possibility.  I think that 11/8 might be a tad too early for the official season to have begun, but...stranger things have happened so one never knows.

And...the BIG question is, will there be a party this year -- and if so, will it be held in Disneyland or California Adventure, and how will it affect the holiday entertainment???  I hope that Disney doesn't wait until September (after the summer season has ended) to tell us if there will be a party.  I don't think they would wait that long to break that kind of big news -- I don't even think they would wait until August to tell us about a brand new Christmas party -- but I don't fully trust them and their sneaky ways!  They are trying to emulate WDW in terms of behaving as more of a "vacation destination," so they should follow the WDW lead and let us know about parties, Candlelight narrators, etc. way in advance!


----------



## AZlady

What party?

Please explain. I got AP for the first time and thinking of trying to visit 11/15 or so ( I have never been at holiday time )


----------



## Sherry E

AZlady said:


> What party?
> 
> Please explain. I got AP for the first time and thinking of trying to visit 11/15 or so ( I have never been at holiday time )



Hi there, *AZlady*!

So far, there's no party.  There has been buzz (or rumors and speculation, really) that Disneyland Resort will eventually follow Walt Disney World's lead and have a Christmas party (with a separate paid ticket to the event).  Disneyland already has a Halloween party during Halloween Time so it would make sense if they added in a Christmas party too.

The thing is, to have a Christmas party in Disneyland would inevitably impact some of the existing, longstanding holiday entertainment (like the Christmas Fantasy Parade, the Believe in Holiday Magic Fireworks, the snow on Main Street, Candlelight Ceremony, etc.).  So I have wondered if a Christmas party could possibly begin in California Adventure.  That would not have been a possibility prior to Cars Land and Buena Vista Street opening last year, but now it could be.

It is pretty much a given that we will get a party at some point -- but the question is, will it be this year or next year or some other year?  In which park will it be held?  Would it begin in November or December?  How will it affect entertainment in the parks and park hours?  What would be the "hook" to get us to buy tickets (any party exclusives, etc.)?  And so on and so on...

So far, there is no confirmation or announcement of any kind about a party.  I tend to think that IF a party is going to take place, the Disney Parks Blog and Disneyland News would probably announce it early on (soon) because it would be a big development for the holiday season and they would want to entice people to plan their trips around this party.  The possible debut of a party has been one of the things we are waiting to hear in this thread, because it could affect a lot of people's plans!


----------



## AZlady

Sherry E said:


> Hi there, AZlady!
> 
> So far, there's no party.  There has been buzz (or rumors and speculation, really) that Disneyland Resort will eventually follow Walt Disney World's lead and have a Christmas party (with a separate paid ticket to the event).  Disneyland already has a Halloween party during Halloween Time so it would make sense if they added in a Christmas party too.
> 
> The thing is, to have a Christmas party in Disneyland would inevitably impact some of the existing, longstanding holiday entertainment (like the Christmas Fantasy Parade, the Believe in Holiday Magic Fireworks, the snow on Main Street, Candlelight Ceremony, etc.).  So I have wondered if a Christmas party could possibly begin in California Adventure.  That would not have been a possibility prior to Cars Land and Buena Vista Street opening last year, but now it could be.
> 
> It is pretty much a given that we will get a party at some point -- but the question is, will it be this year or next year or some other year?  In which park will it be held?  Would it begin in November or December?  How will it affect entertainment in the parks and park hours?  What would be the "hook" to get us to buy tickets (any party exclusives, etc.)?  And so on and so on...
> 
> So far, there is no confirmation or announcement of any kind about a party.  I tend to think that IF a party is going to take place, the Disney Parks Blog and Disneyland News would probably announce it early on (soon) because it would be a big development for the holiday season and they would want to entice people to plan their trips around this party.  The possible debut of a party has been one of the things we are waiting to hear in this thread, because it could affect a lot of people's plans!



Ok-I get it now. 
I went to the Halloween party (7 yrs?) ago at DCA...it was awesome. When I went again (3 yrs?) ago at DL , I did not like it. I will not be doing that again. So I'm not sure they could sell me on a Chirstmas party. 
Thanks for sharing your info. I will keep an eye out for dates. I am trying to be patient and see when the official holiday start date is. I'm trying to hit it early and stay away from Thanksgiving craziness


----------



## Sherry E

AZlady said:


> Ok-I get it now.
> I went to the Halloween party (7 yrs?) ago at DCA...it was awesome. When I went again (3 yrs?) ago at DL , I did not like it. I will not be doing that again. So I'm not sure they could sell me on a Chirstmas party.
> Thanks for sharing your info. I will keep an eye out for dates. I am trying to be patient and see when the official holiday start date is. I'm trying to hit it early and stay away from Thanksgiving craziness



*AZlady -*

You're welcome!

Yes, the Halloween party being held in DL is something I have mixed feelings about, to be honest.  I went to the party in DCA (5 years ago) and really I enjoyed it.  Plus, I thought that DCA needed the party to help involve DCA in the Halloween Time season.  Without the party and any sorts of Halloween decorations in DCA, it seemed like Halloween Time was mainly taking place in Disneyland.

So then I tried the Halloween party in Disneyland.  I enjoyed it.  I thought that the choices for treat stations and treat trails were interesting (like Pixie Hollow at night and inside the Golden Horseshoe, for example).  However, it just seemed much more crowded to me.  And when the party moved into DL, there were literally almost no traces of Halloween in DCA!  Oh, sure, there was a Duffy photo spot and Duffy was wearing a pumpkin outfit.  And there was a Tim Burton _Frankenweenie_ exhibit last year.  But that's really it.  

Since the party has been held in DL (since 2010), DCA has seemed more disconnected from the whole Halloween season than ever before.  It seems like everything Halloween-related is in DL.  As interesting as I think the treat trails are at DL, I really think that DCA needs the party to seem like it's part of the Halloween Time festivities.  

I would not mind if the Halloween party returned to DCA.  I know that other people would mind it, though.  I think that Cars Land and Buena Vista Street both have some great Halloween potential (BVS could showcase more retro-vintage Halloween decor, and CL could have more whimsical, Car-themed decor or trick or treating for mufflers and hubcaps and things like that).

If and when we get a Christmas party, I would actually prefer it to start out in DCA.  This way, the existing holiday entertainment that has been in DL for years (and which many, many people have already seen at this point) will stay intact and not be held hostage to a party, and Disney could use this an excuse to debut an all-holiday World of Color and the rumored Toy Story Midway Mania holiday overlay that has been talked about since it opened 5 years ago, as well as maybe add in something else.  I think that the party would eventually move to Disneyland anyway, but I really wish they would start it out in DCA for at least the first year or two.

But if a party starts in Disneyland, it is almost certain that the Candlelight Ceremony will move over to DCA - which will be sad because it has a long history in Town Square, and it is absolutely lovely, haunting and intimate in that specific setting.  Plus, it's much easier to actually see the faces of the people who are performing.  If the Candlelight Ceremony stays in DL, then it's possible that DL is planning to start a party in DCA.

It will be interesting to see what unfolds over the next few months.  I think that any major adjustments/additions to the usual holiday schedule would be announced by summer, because the Disney people would want to promote/hype whatever they were changing or adding in advance, to be able to coax out-of-towners to want to travel to DLR to see it.  This is why I think that IF a party is set to happen this year - in either park - the Disney Parks Blog or Disneyland News will mention it early on (even if they don't have all the specifics and details yet).  They could probably do a quick blog that told us a party was coming this holiday season, but that they will release more details "soon."  When the Halloween party moved from DCA to DL, the Parks Blog did a Blog about it in May of that year.

So if a party is coming this year, my guess is that we would hear something about it by July, and by August at the absolute latest.

One thing I wonder about, though, is the Limited Time Magic event that is happening all year.  It is possible that Disney may decide to include a party as part of the LTM events...or they could decide to skip a party in DLR this year in case they have other holiday LTM plans in the works?  The LTM thing could cancel out the debut of a DLR party this year, and postpone it until next year.  Maybe.  But then there would likely be some other new holiday 'thing' happening that was part of LTM, and I'm not sure what it could be.  (I'm just thinking and speculating aloud!)


----------



## Cheshirecatty

OK.......Level 2 here, with great tendencies toward Level 1 at times.  I did find Christmas cds in my Hubbies truck the other day (which I thought were put away), so he's basically been listening to Christmas music behind my back--he's naughty!

We were in the Parks on Christmas morning this past December, and loved it.  It was not crazy busy like we had been led to believe it would be, however, the Wednesday AFTER Christmas was obscene!!!

Sherry, thanks for posting the picture of the PPH Christmas tree--it is so beautiful--can't wait to see it this year--we'll be arriving Dec. 22nd.

I'm watching this thread with bated breath to find out if we're going to HAVE to deal with a hard ticket Christmas party event this year, and hoping NOT!!!!


----------



## larina

It will be so exciting to watch it unfold.


----------



## sunshinex7

What wonderful info. Thanks so much!! I have a lot of reading to do  My family and I will be there dec 1-6 and I can not wait!!!!


----------



## DarthMole

Cheshirecatty said:
			
		

> We were in the Parks on Christmas morning this past December, and loved it.  It was not crazy busy like we had been led to believe it would be, however, the Wednesday AFTER Christmas was obscene!!!



This is what we heard too.  It's why we've planned a dec 22-26 trip.  We're just debating if we should go in the park on Dec 26th or not since we'll have EMH.  We're thinking maybe go from 7-11am and then head out for our drive to Northern California (Bay Area).


----------



## larina

DarthMole said:
			
		

> This is what we heard too.  It's why we've planned a dec 22-26 trip.  We're just debating if we should go in the park on Dec 26th or not since we'll have EMH.  We're thinking maybe go from 7-11am and then head out for our drive to Northern California (Bay Area).



This is our plan as well. We are there the 22-27, but our 5 park days will be the 22, 23, 24, 25 and the 26. On the 26th we will go back to the hotel in the afternoon and enjoy the pools. We may go back in for late rides, or fireworks or something, but we fully expect crowds to ridiculous that day.


----------



## aidensmom31

AP's purchased. Hotel Booked.  Plane tickets purchased.  Towncar reserved.  OMG.....it really feels real now.  Just got to wait 7 months 3 weeks 5 days now and we will have 12 days of Disney (dec 24-jan 4)!!!!!  We are spending Christmas and New Years in the parks 

We plan on doing the Fantasmic Dessert Package, Holiday Tour , 4 Character Meals (Yup 4), Lunch at BB on Christmas Day, and so much more.  It is gonna be the ultimate trip for me and my son ....I may be a tad excited 

And to top it off my 9 year old son told me he wanted to help pay for it   We are having a garage sale this summer and he is selling a bunch of toys, I always let him get the money for those to help encourage getting rid of stuff we dont need or want and he is putting half of his earnings towards our trip.  Last garage sale he made $200.  And he is getting rid of some good stuff this year   Such a sweet boy!!!

I think I may have to do a trip report to keep me busy in the mean time.  I am already making a journal for each of us, a scrapbook like trip book and a scavenger hunt book for my son.  Also got matching tye dye mickey shirts


----------



## aidensmom31

summer0407 said:


> I usually go to the parks the second week of December but this year my schedule will not work. We are thinking of going Nov 13-15 or Nov 14-16. I know we are not sure when holiday season starts but I am wondering is there an early close or is the transition to Christmas after hours? We would like to go when crowds are not to crazy is this a bad time? We would love to have at least one day to experience the holiday decorations. Does anyone know if it opens the 15th when would they possible do the filming for Christmas? We want to avoid that for sure. Any info or thoughts would be great! Thanks



I was there Nov 2012 4-9th and remember a little bit of Christmas being there when we first got there and then boom on our last day the big tree was up.  It literally felt like stuff appeared out of thin air....BOOM...Christmas   I think our last day was the official start of the season, we got to ride the Christmas rides and see the decorations but we didnt get to see the entertainment cause our flight time.  And the filming was done the day before we got there, almost a week before the season offical started so not sure if that is always how it is but atleast it was that way last year.  Any questions just ask


----------



## Sherry E

Cheshirecatty said:


> OK.......Level 2 here, with great tendencies toward Level 1 at times.  I did find Christmas cds in my Hubbies truck the other day (which I thought were put away), so he's basically been listening to Christmas music behind my back--he's naughty!
> 
> We were in the Parks on Christmas morning this past December, and loved it.  It was not crazy busy like we had been led to believe it would be, however, the Wednesday AFTER Christmas was obscene!!!
> 
> Sherry, thanks for posting the picture of the PPH Christmas tree--it is so beautiful--can't wait to see it this year--we'll be arriving Dec. 22nd.
> 
> I'm watching this thread with bated breath to find out if we're going to HAVE to deal with a hard ticket Christmas party event this year, and hoping NOT!!!!



*Cheshirecatty -*

I had to laugh about your hubby listening to Christmas songs behind your back!  Too funny!

I suppose I expect most people to be in that Level 2 category of Christmas appreciation, and I really expected more Level 3s than the ones who have come forth!  

I think that more and more people are getting so stressed out over Christmas that they may change from Level 2 to Level 3 over time!  It just seems like every year I hear more and more people grumbling about dreading Christmas, and saying "Why can't all of the Christmas stuff show up after Thanksgiving," etc....which really means, in my mind, "Why do we have to deal with Christmas at all" (because delaying the appearance of decorations and merchandise is not going to make it any less stressful!). 

I just love the fact that the PPH tree is easy to see from outside the PPH.  So we can peek in and get a glimpse of its beauty before stepping into the lobby.  At the GCH we can't see the tree until we go inside, and the DLH has a tree in every tower but those trees are not towering, majestic trees so we can't see them from afar.

I agree - I am not keen on a hard ticket event either, and I hope that DLR can find reasons to delay it once again.  I don't really see how a hard ticket event will benefit anyone but Disney.  The crowds would not be light.  The entertainment schedule for the non-party guests would be affected.  The tickets will probably cost a pretty penny. The only thing that would make me jump on board for a party is if there is some added highlight to it that I haven't seen before.  I would not buy a ticket just for the parade and fireworks because I've seen those.  However, if DLR rolls out new holiday events and throws them in a party that would be a different story!

Stay tuned for discussion as news breaks, and also stay tuned for the annual Theme Week Countdown to the start of the season (with a few new and/or revised themes), coming this summer!!!




sunshinex7 said:


> What wonderful info. Thanks so much!! I have a lot of reading to do  My family and I will be there dec 1-6 and I can not wait!!!!



*sunshinex7 -*

Welcome!  

There is a lot of info in the first 9 posts on Page 1, and you will find many great, helpful posts from people throughout this thread.  Plus, in late July or early August we will begin our annual Theme Week Countdown to the holiday season, which will take us right up to November.  Every week we will focus on a different theme (I add an intro to the theme to set it up), and everyone will be encouraged to share their photos from those themes if they have been to DLR during the holidays.  Every year we have some amazing contributors to the Theme Week Countdowns, and the variety and quality of photos is astounding.  Theme Week Countdowns are a good way to focus the spotlight on different aspects of the season that get overlooked, or to learn about things that are often skipped over.  

You are going in early December, which is my preferred time frame.  That's my favorite time to go - the holiday season is in full swing but the crowds are lighter than they would be later in December.





aidensmom31 said:


> I was there Nov 2012 4-9th and remember a little bit of Christmas being there when we first got there and then boom on our last day the big tree was up.  It literally felt like stuff appeared out of thin air....BOOM...Christmas   I think our last day was the official start of the season, we got to ride the Christmas rides and see the decorations but we didnt get to see the entertainment cause our flight time.  And the filming was done the day before we got there, almost a week before the season offical started so not sure if that is always how it is but atleast it was that way last year.  Any questions just ask



*aidensmom31 -*

Wow!  It sounds like you have an absolutely incredible trip in the works!  Christmas and New Year's at DLR!  Character meals!  The Holiday tour! You'll have an amazing time.  This will truly be a wonderful trip to remember.

How sweet that your son wants to help pay for the trip!  What a great son!  And what a great way to help encourage him to get rid of toys and things.

Last year the season officially started on Mon., November 12th - that was the date published in all of Disney's press and Blogs, etc.  The year before it began on Mon., 11/14.  The season used to officially begin on Fridays pre-2011.  I think that Disney tries to get as much stuff up and running by the weekend leading up to that date as they can, but nothing is absolutely guaranteed to be running until the official season start date.  IASW Holiday typically soft opens a few days early.

But even despite an early or mid-November season start date, some things don't get going until closer to Thanksgiving...or even not until December.  Certain merchandise and food items will not hit the parks until early December (like the Nutcracker Mickeys of last year - they did not appear until later in the season).  The hotels don't get their decor until closer to Thanksgiving.  Santa doesn't appear at the hotels until the hotels are decorated.  Downtown Disney doesn't start playing Christmas music until December.  Even the Jingle Jangle Jamboree was more decorated last year in December than it was in November!  I don't think that the teeny tiny decorations in the Storybook Land boat ride show up until later in November.  The Candlelight Ceremony doesn't start until December.  

I wish everything would just start at the same time - it would be easier to keep track of that way!


I'd love to be there on Christmas day one of these years, so I am envious of you!


----------



## mom2rtk

Sherry E said:


> I agree - I am not keen on a hard ticket event either, and I hope that DLR can find reasons to delay it once again.  I don't really see how a hard ticket event will benefit anyone but Disney.  The crowds would not be light.  The entertainment schedule for the non-party guests would be affected.  The tickets will probably cost a pretty penny. The only thing that would make me jump on board for a party is if there is some added highlight to it that I haven't seen before.  I would not buy a ticket just for the parade and fireworks because I've seen those.  However, if DLR rolls out new holiday events and throws them in a party that would be a different story!



I agree that it would be tricky for DLR to roll out a Christmas party just to see how they do that without a mass revolt on their hands. Taking away what they did previously for free, then charging what they do for a hard ticket party is going to be a tough sell. Part of me thinks the first year they do this they would really have to soup it up and add a bunch of extras just to get people to accept it. I'm already geared up for paying for a hard ticket party since we typically do Disney in December.

Mostly my reason for hoping they do a party is just so I can extend out their idiotic 5 day ticket at less cost than just buying an extra 1 or 2 day ticket. My secret hope is that maybe now that they are adding pictures to their system they will feel ready to start selling longer tickets again soon.

Regardless, I just can't wait to see DLRs Christmas parade for the first time!


----------



## Sherry E

mom2rtk said:


> I agree that it would be tricky for DLR to roll out a Christmas party just to see how they do that without a mass revolt on their hands. Taking away what they did previously for free, then charging what they do for a hard ticket party is going to be a tough sell. Part of me thinks the first year they do this they would really have to soup it up and add a bunch of extras just to get people to accept it. I'm already geared up for paying for a hard ticket party since we typically do Disney in December.
> 
> Mostly my reason for hoping they do a party is just so I can extend out their idiotic 5 day ticket at less cost than just buying an extra 1 or 2 day ticket. My secret hope is that maybe now that they are adding pictures to their system they will feel ready to start selling longer tickets again soon.
> 
> Regardless, I just can't wait to see DLRs Christmas parade for the first time!



*mom2rtk -*

It is a really cute, festive parade.  I think you'll like it.  I'm not big on parades in general, but I have seen the Christmas Fantasy Parade a few times (sometimes it seems like I can't escape it, even when I try!) and I enjoy it.  It's colorful, lively, Christmas-y, and all of that good stuff.  There are adorable snowmen with chubby cheeks waddling along, and gingerbread men with flat bottoms moseying down the parade route.  The song will stick in your head for a while after you see it, too!

I had to giggle at the "mass revolt" reference.  I think that's very much what it would be like -- at the very least, a mass revolt in terms of DLR getting bombarded with mail, e-mail and angry comments under the Parks Blogs!

I know that a lot of folks think that if DLR were to suddenly introduce a Christmas party in Disneyland, and include the Christmas Fantasy Parade, Believe in Holiday Magic Fireworks and snow as exclusives of that party for the bulk of the season, it would be the same situation as it was when DLR first started making the Halloween Screams fireworks a Halloween party exclusive.

But that's not entirely true.  The Halloween Screams fireworks were literally only available to the general, park-visiting public for one year, or one Halloween Time season (2009).  That's it.  They were new to all of us at Disneyland in 2009 (and the Halloween party was still being held in DCA in 2009), and in 2010 the fireworks were suddenly part of the party, which had moved to DL.  

Basically, the 2009 Halloween Screams run was a way of getting people interested enough in them to want to pay extra to see them the following year.  BUT since Halloween Screams only had that one-season run in 2009, it's not like they had worn out their welcome and become "old."  The Halloween fireworks had not become traditions for anyone in only one season's time.  A lot of people were not able to see those fireworks in 2009, and so their only chance at seeing them post-2009 was to buy tickets to the Halloween Party.

So I can totally understand that Halloween party exclusive scenario as far as the fireworks are concerned.  Also, Halloween Time as a season is not as big of a deal at DLR as the holiday season is, so lots of people will skip Halloween Time in general anyway.

In the case of the Christmas Fantasy Parade, Believe in Holiday Magic fireworks and the snow on Main Street, etc., these are longstanding, long-existing traditions.  It's not like these events have only been around for one holiday season and that's it.  Far from it.  There are many, many, many people who have seen them -- and not just locals.  There are plenty of people who travel out here just for the holiday season every year, from other states and countries, and they've all seen the parade and fireworks.  Sure, of course there are people who have not seen the parade and fireworks (like you!), but it's not the same situation as the Halloween Screams fireworks.

So, based on those facts, I think that having a party and throwing in only the longstanding traditions could, quite possibly, alienate a lot of the yearly holiday visitors and cause them to not want to buy tickets for things they have already seen several times.  That plan could backfire on DLR.

At first it seemed like DLR was prepping the Candlelight Ceremony (last year) to be a potential addition to a future Christmas party by running it for 20 nights straight.  That seemed very much like another "Halloween Screams scenario" to me -- where they run something every night for a block of time to get people interested enough in the event to want to pay extra for it the following year.

But, once I saw the Candlelight Ceremony a couple of times (and absolutely loved it!) I felt like it might be too religious and intimate to throw into a fun Christmas party, if that makes sense.  Now I think that, if anything, the 20-night run of the Candlelight Ceremony last year was DLR's way of getting people interested enough in it to want to buy dinner packages for it if the Ceremony is moved to a new location this year.  I think that is what the 20 nights were all about.

I definitely agree with you that IF a Christmas party is to be held in Disneyland, then to make it more palatable to all of those people that DLR could alienate they'd likely have to soup it up and add in a bunch of *new* extras -- not just stuff that thousands and thousands of people have already seen for years -- to entice us all to buy tickets.  They can't only rely on newcomers to the holiday festivities to buy party tickets.  They have to tap into that "longtime holiday visitor well" too.  If they created an all-new holiday parade or an all-new holiday fireworks show, those would serve as good "bait" to reel everyone in. There would have to be something totally new and different.  I don't think they could get away with only using the existing holiday parade and fireworks as party bait without looking totally Scrooge-like and greedy all at once.

Or, as I've thought all along, a great idea to introduce a Christmas party would be to start it in DCA for the first year -- just like the Halloween Party used to be held in DCA before all of the major construction walls went -- and really draw attention to the fun Cars Land and Buena Vista Street decor, add in an all-holiday World of Color as the selling point and throw in some other extras too.

So those are the only two ways I can see a Christmas party being fully accepted by most people -- adding in totally new things to be the selling points for a Disneyland party, *or* starting the party in the "re-imagined" California Adventure so it will have a bit more novelty to it.

Otherwise, expect the mass revolt!

And if a party appears in Disneyland, expect the Candlelight Ceremony to head across the Esplanade to DCA.  I don't think they would both co-exist in one park.


----------



## mom2rtk

Sherry E said:


> *mom2rtk -*
> 
> It is a really cute, festive parade.  I think you'll like it.  I'm not big on parades in general, but I have seen the Christmas Fantasy Parade a few times (sometimes it seems like I can't escape it, even when I try!) and I enjoy it.  It's colorful, lively, Christmas-y, and all of that good stuff.  There are adorable snowmen with chubby cheeks waddling along, and gingerbread men with flat bottoms moseying down the parade route.  The song will stick in your head for a while after you see it, too!
> 
> I had to giggle at the "mass revolt" reference.  I think that's very much what it would be like -- at the very least, a mass revolt in terms of DLR getting bombarded with mail, e-mail and angry comments under the Parks Blogs!
> 
> I know that a lot of folks think that if DLR were to suddenly introduce a Christmas party in Disneyland, and include the Christmas Fantasy Parade, Believe in Holiday Magic Fireworks and snow as exclusives of that party for the bulk of the season, it would be the same situation as it was when DLR first started making the Halloween Screams fireworks a Halloween party exclusive.
> 
> But that's not entirely true.  The Halloween Screams fireworks were literally only available to the general, park-visiting public for one year, or one Halloween Time season (2009).  That's it.  They were new to all of us at Disneyland in 2009 (and the Halloween party was still being held in DCA in 2009), and in 2010 the fireworks were suddenly part of the party, which had moved to DL.
> 
> Basically, the 2009 Halloween Screams run was a way of getting people interested enough in them to want to pay extra to see them the following year.  BUT since Halloween Screams only had that one-season run in 2009, it's not like they had worn out their welcome and become "old."  The Halloween fireworks had not become traditions for anyone in only one season's time.  A lot of people were not able to see those fireworks in 2009, and so their only chance at seeing them post-2009 was to buy tickets to the Halloween Party.
> 
> So I can totally understand that Halloween party exclusive scenario as far as the fireworks are concerned.  Also, Halloween Time as a season is not as big of a deal at DLR as the holiday season is, so lots of people will skip Halloween Time in general anyway.
> 
> In the case of the Christmas Fantasy Parade, Believe in Holiday Magic fireworks and the snow on Main Street, etc., these are longstanding, long-existing traditions.  It's not like these events have only been around for one holiday season and that's it.  Far from it.  There are many, many, many people who have seen them -- and not just locals.  There are plenty of people who travel out here just for the holiday season every year, from other states and countries, and they've all seen the parade and fireworks.  Sure, of course there are people who have not seen the parade and fireworks (like you!), but it's not the same situation as the Halloween Screams fireworks.
> 
> So, based on those facts, I think that having a party and throwing in only the longstanding traditions could, quite possibly, alienate a lot of the yearly holiday visitors and cause them to not want to buy tickets for things they have already seen several times.  That plan could backfire on DLR.
> 
> At first it seemed like DLR was prepping the Candlelight Ceremony (last year) to be a potential addition to a future Christmas party by running it for 20 nights straight.  That seemed very much like another "Halloween Screams scenario" to me -- where they run something every night for a block of time to get people interested enough in the event to want to pay extra for it the following year.
> 
> But, once I saw the Candlelight Ceremony a couple of times (and absolutely loved it!) I felt like it might be too religious and intimate to throw into a fun Christmas party, if that makes sense.  Now I think that, if anything, the 20-night run of the Candlelight Ceremony last year was DLR's way of getting people interested enough in it to want to buy dinner packages for it if the Ceremony is moved to a new location this year.  I think that is what the 20 nights were all about.
> 
> I definitely agree with you that IF a Christmas party is to be held in Disneyland, then to make it more palatable to all of those people that DLR could alienate they'd likely have to soup it up and add in a bunch of *new* extras -- not just stuff that thousands and thousands of people have already seen for years -- to entice us all to buy tickets.  They can't only rely on newcomers to the holiday festivities to buy party tickets.  They have to tap into that "longtime holiday visitor well" too.  If they created an all-new holiday parade or an all-new holiday fireworks show, those would serve as good "bait" to reel everyone in. There would have to be something totally new and different.  I don't think they could get away with only using the existing holiday parade and fireworks as party bait without looking totally Scrooge-like and greedy all at once.
> 
> Or, as I've thought all along, a great idea to introduce a Christmas party would be to start it in DCA for the first year -- just like the Halloween Party used to be held in DCA before all of the major construction walls went -- and really draw attention to the fun Cars Land and Buena Vista Street decor, add in an all-holiday World of Color as the selling point and throw in some other extras too.
> 
> So those are the only two ways I can see a Christmas party being fully accepted by most people -- adding in totally new things to be the selling points for a Disneyland party, *or* starting the party in the "re-imagined" California Adventure so it will have a bit more novelty to it.
> 
> Otherwise, expect the mass revolt!
> 
> And if a party appears in Disneyland, expect the Candlelight Ceremony to head across the Esplanade to DCA.  I don't think they would both co-exist in one park.



Great thoughts on the subject Sherry! And feel free to call me Janet. I have the feeling I'm going to be pestering you with a ton of questions as this all gets closer. I can't wait until we get something more concrete. 

The WDW parade has the flat bottom cookies and they are one of our favorites. No snowmen though, so I'd really love to see those. The marching toy soldiers win the prize for me though. 

We have never done the Candlelight Processional because it was at Epcot and only do Epcot 1 day, but didn't every want to give up a big chunk of our day to wait in line. Maybe we'll find a way to do it at DLR this year. I'm sure it would be amazing to see it on Main Street.


----------



## sunshinex7

Sherry E said:
			
		

> Cheshirecatty -
> 
> I had to laugh about your hubby listening to Christmas songs behind your back!  Too funny!
> 
> I suppose I expect most people to be in that Level 2 category of Christmas appreciation, and I really expected more Level 3s than the ones who have come forth!
> 
> I think that more and more people are getting so stressed out over Christmas that they may change from Level 2 to Level 3 over time!  It just seems like every year I hear more and more people grumbling about dreading Christmas, and saying "Why can't all of the Christmas stuff show up after Thanksgiving," etc....which really means, in my mind, "Why do we have to deal with Christmas at all" (because delaying the appearance of decorations and merchandise is not going to make it any less stressful!).
> 
> I just love the fact that the PPH tree is easy to see from outside the PPH.  So we can peek in and get a glimpse of its beauty before stepping into the lobby.  At the GCH we can't see the tree until we go inside, and the DLH has a tree in every tower but those trees are not towering, majestic trees so we can't see them from afar.
> 
> I agree - I am not keen on a hard ticket event either, and I hope that DLR can find reasons to delay it once again.  I don't really see how a hard ticket event will benefit anyone but Disney.  The crowds would not be light.  The entertainment schedule for the non-party guests would be affected.  The tickets will probably cost a pretty penny. The only thing that would make me jump on board for a party is if there is some added highlight to it that I haven't seen before.  I would not buy a ticket just for the parade and fireworks because I've seen those.  However, if DLR rolls out new holiday events and throws them in a party that would be a different story!
> 
> Stay tuned for discussion as news breaks, and also stay tuned for the annual Theme Week Countdown to the start of the season (with a few new and/or revised themes), coming this summer!!!
> 
> sunshinex7 -
> 
> Welcome!
> 
> There is a lot of info in the first 9 posts on Page 1, and you will find many great, helpful posts from people throughout this thread.  Plus, in late July or early August we will begin our annual Theme Week Countdown to the holiday season, which will take us right up to November.  Every week we will focus on a different theme (I add an intro to the theme to set it up), and everyone will be encouraged to share their photos from those themes if they have been to DLR during the holidays.  Every year we have some amazing contributors to the Theme Week Countdowns, and the variety and quality of photos is astounding.  Theme Week Countdowns are a good way to focus the spotlight on different aspects of the season that get overlooked, or to learn about things that are often skipped over.
> 
> You are going in early December, which is my preferred time frame.  That's my favorite time to go - the holiday season is in full swing but the crowds are lighter than they would be later in December.
> 
> aidensmom31 -
> 
> Wow!  It sounds like you have an absolutely incredible trip in the works!  Christmas and New Year's at DLR!  Character meals!  The Holiday tour! You'll have an amazing time.  This will truly be a wonderful trip to remember.
> 
> How sweet that your son wants to help pay for the trip!  What a great son!  And what a great way to help encourage him to get rid of toys and things.
> 
> Last year the season officially started on Mon., November 12th - that was the date published in all of Disney's press and Blogs, etc.  The year before it began on Mon., 11/14.  The season used to officially begin on Fridays pre-2011.  I think that Disney tries to get as much stuff up and running by the weekend leading up to that date as they can, but nothing is absolutely guaranteed to be running until the official season start date.  IASW Holiday typically soft opens a few days early.
> 
> But even despite an early or mid-November season start date, some things don't get going until closer to Thanksgiving...or even not until December.  Certain merchandise and food items will not hit the parks until early December (like the Nutcracker Mickeys of last year - they did not appear until later in the season).  The hotels don't get their decor until closer to Thanksgiving.  Santa doesn't appear at the hotels until the hotels are decorated.  Downtown Disney doesn't start playing Christmas music until December.  Even the Jingle Jangle Jamboree was more decorated last year in December than it was in November!  I don't think that the teeny tiny decorations in the Storybook Land boat ride show up until later in November.  The Candlelight Ceremony doesn't start until December.
> 
> I wish everything would just start at the same time - it would be easier to keep track of that way!
> 
> I'd love to be there on Christmas day one of these years, so I am envious of you!


Thanks so much can't wait for the countdown!!!!!!!


----------



## czmom

Okay- flghts are booked, and bonus....we now get to come a day earlier!! It seems more real and I am so excited!!! 

I just wish we would hear some news on the Christmas party soon. I am all for it! 

Looking forward to chatting and learning a lot more as the times gets closer.


----------



## tksbaskets

Tomorrow is the 7 month mark for our *fingers crossed* Disneyland trip.  I get to try and book our GC Villa.  Wish me luck


----------



## ashnjam

tksbaskets said:


> Tomorrow is the 7 month mark for our *fingers crossed* Disneyland trip.  I get to try and book our GC Villa.  Wish me luck



Wishing you good luck and positive vibes!


----------



## Sherry E

Good luck, *TK*!  

I hope you can get in for your December dates.  A little smash in the face with pixie dust never hurts anything. 

Actually, I can't believe that there are only 4 months until the start of Halloween Time, and 6 months until the start of the DLR holiday season (and about 5-1/2 months until the start of the next Hallmark Countdown to Christmas!).  The time will zoom by.

And, of course, there are only (approximately) 2-1/2 - 3 months until the next Theme Week Countdown begins! 


​

*czmom* -  

There should be plenty to chat about as the months roll on!  Even if there is not a party this year, anytime a new nugget o' info comes out we will chat about it!  

Personally, I'm very curious to see what is different in Cars Land and on Buena Vista Street this year.  Since last year was debut of the holiday decorations in both of those lands everything was brand new.  The Enhancement Team at DLR looked over everything once it was in place, took photos and analyzed the areas of those lands to determine which spots needed more decor, which spots needed less decor, which decorations should be moved around, etc.  And the results of their analysis should be unveiled this year.  I full expect to see that some things will have moved around, been cut back or been added to this year and not everything will look 100% the same as it did in 2012!

​

*Janet -*

You may not really have to spend much time waiting for the Candlelight Ceremony at DLR -- *IF* it is handled the same as it was last year.  In my "_Candlelight & Cannonballs_" TR from December 2012 and in the previous Superthread (that hit its page limit) last year, I explained exactly how I walked up 2 nights in a row and got seats right before the CP was about to start.  I know that at least one other DIS'er followed my tips and she also nabbed some seats without a big wait -- she reported back about it.  I'll have to track down those specific posts from those threads and link them here, as they may be helpful to people interested in catching the CP.  

I don't know if the location of the CP will be the same this year.  If it is held in Town Square again, then you could probably do what I did and just walk up to a certain spot and stand there for a few minutes.

However, if the CP is held in a different setting then it could be a whole different ballgame.  I really, really hope it stays in Town Square because I like the overall mood and intimacy of it.  I like being able to see the faces of the narrator and the singers up close.  But, we shall see.

​
*sunshinex7* - The Countdown is a lot of fun because there are so many aspects of the holiday season at DLR to cover.  So many sub-themes within the holiday theme!  Stay tuned!


----------



## tksbaskets

We got our reservation!  That deserves two face bashings with pixie dust !!

We will be staying in a 1BR Villa at the GCH.  So excited  We've never seen Carsland or BVS.

Let the planning begin!!!!


----------



## mvf-m11c

I am excited for you TK that you will be staying at the GCV during your Holiday trip. You will love CL and BVS during the Holiday season.


----------



## Pesky

tksbaskets said:


> We got our reservation!  That deserves two face bashings with pixie dust !!
> 
> We will be staying in a 1BR Villa at the GCH.  So excited  We've never seen Carsland or BVS.
> 
> Let the planning begin!!!!



Congrats!  That should be awesome.  Looks like we'll be there the same time so if you see 2 super excited kids in the hall, you know who it is!


----------



## tksbaskets

mvf-m11c said:


> I am excited for you TK that you will be staying at the GCV during your Holiday trip. You will love CL and BVS during the Holiday season.



Thanks Bret! We are so excited to see the new additions to DCA!!



Pesky said:


> Congrats!  That should be awesome.  Looks like we'll be there the same time so if you see 2 super excited kids in the hall, you know who it is!



If you see one super excited adult and three indulgent men that's me  we will be there from December 15-22. Can't wait.


----------



## Sherry E

That's fantastic, *TK*!  

This calls for a Dancing Banana!

All of that face-smashing with pixie dust paid off!  Let's all   and maybe we'll have some good luck too!

You're going to be at DLR for a full week, so you'll have a nice long time to soak in all of that amazing holiday atmosphere at the GCH, and all of the holiday goodness around the parks and hotels.  

Assuming the Candlelight Ceremony is going to have another multi-night run again this year (instead of just being held over one weekend), you'll probably be able to catch that too (in whatever venue it is held)!!!  Double Dancing Banana!

And it's about time you finally saw Cars Land and Buena Vista Street in person, with your own eyes (even though they will be holiday-ized)!  You've certainly seen a lot of them in multiple trip reports but now you'll experience them for yourself!  You'll get to see the Bell Ringers and the vintage decorations on BVS, and you'll get to "embrace the oil stains" (as I once told deejdigsdis) in Cars Land!!

Maybe, if you're feeling adventurous, you can dash across the street to the PPH and visit my favorite Christmas tree!

What a wonderful DLR holiday trip you have ahead of you!


----------



## tksbaskets

Sherry E said:


> That's fantastic, *TK*!
> 
> This calls for a Dancing Banana!
> 
> All of that face-smashing with pixie dust paid off!  Let's all   and maybe we'll have some good luck too!
> 
> You're going to be at DLR for a full week, so you'll have a nice long time to soak in all of that amazing holiday atmosphere at the GCH, and all of the holiday goodness around the parks and hotels.
> 
> Assuming the Candlelight Ceremony is going to have another multi-night run again this year (instead of just being held over one weekend), you'll probably be able to catch that too (in whatever venue it is held)!!!  Double Dancing Banana!
> 
> And it's about time you finally saw Cars Land and Buena Vista Street in person, with your own eyes (even though they will be holiday-ized)!  You've certainly seen a lot of them in multiple trip reports but now you'll experience them for yourself!  You'll get to see the Bell Ringers and the vintage decorations on BVS, and you'll get to "embrace the oil stains" (as I once told deejdigsdis) in Cars Land!!
> 
> Maybe, if you're feeling adventurous, you can dash across the street to the PPH and visit my favorite Christmas tree!
> 
> What a wonderful DLR holiday trip you have ahead of you!



Thanks Sherry!  I'm beyond excited.   Yes this excited   Can't wait to be able to contribute new pictures and information to my favorite thread. 

I was hoping the CP would still be playing as we are going earlier than usual.  Thanks for the pixie dust bash.  I enjoyed it!


----------



## czmom

Sherry- how do crowds this week compare to crowds the first week in December?

I have been reading about RSR FP times and it made me curious. Thanks!


----------



## Sherry E

czmom said:


> Sherry- how do crowds this week compare to crowds the first week in December?
> 
> I have been reading about RSR FP times and it made me curious. Thanks!



Hmmm... I haven't been to DLR in May in a long, long time so I can't directly compare this week with December.  *Bret/mvf-m11c* might have a good answer for you.

I know that on a Sunday night in December last year (the first day/night of my trip), my friends were going to try out RSR for the first time but saw that the wait was well over one hour -- and I'm not even sure if FP was working at that moment.  It had not really been too hideously crowded that day, but the crowds did pick up a bit at night, I noticed.

I have to think that the lines/wait times for RSR in early December last year had something to do with the novelty of it, because Cars Land was still new in and of itself, the holiday decorations in Cars Land were brand new, and the Santa Stanley fountain photo spot is pretty close to RSR -- so people were already congregated in that general area and probably just wandered over to RSR after taking their photos.  

I would hope that a tiny bit of the Cars Land novelty would wear off by this year -- at least for the locals, if nothing else.  I mean, of course, those of us who are die hard holiday at DLR fans and who live in SoCal will go every year at some point, but last year was just so "new" all around (even down to the ice rink in DTD) that I think a lot more people probably came out to the parks in certain weeks than they might have in an 'ordinary' year.

I would have to imagine that next week at DLR will be busier and more crowded than this week, as it is leading up to Memorial Day and people will try to get extra time off.  

I still think that the early weeks of December -- especially the very first week -- are a good time to go in between the waves of holiday break crowds.  Early December is too close to Thanksgiving break and too soon to be taking a Christmas break, so even though there will be a lot of people in the parks, and some days/nights might seem a little more crowded than others, overall it is a prime time to go for slightly lower crowds with the full array of holiday merriment (including the hotels!). I'll continue to stick to my early December trips unless I just can't pull it off for whatever reason.  I like that time of the season, and the very light crowds on Mondays for the last two December trips have been a wonderful surprise!


----------



## Sherry E

According to my Annual Pass Backstage Pass calendar/magazine...




*THE HOLIDAY SEASON AT DISNEYLAND RESORT BEGINS ON

TUESDAY, NOVEMBER 12, 2013!!!!​*

This fits in with what I have noticed, which is that they never start the season ON Veterans Day.  I thought they could possibly wait until 11/15 to start it, but the AP booklet that I got in the mail says that *Tuesday, November 12th* is the date!!!


Let the planning begin!!!


----------



## Sherry E

Forgot to add in my post above -- there is no mention of the Candlelight Ceremony *or* a possible Christmas party that I can see in this AP Backstage Pass magazine...so I think that Team Disney Anaheim is still trying to figure out what they're doing with those events. 

It seems like if the CP were cut and dried and set in stone to be held in Town Square again, they would know the dates and publish them.  So far, no CP dates, which leads me to think that plans are still coming together.

If there is going to be a party, the Disney Parks Blog and Disneyland News will do big articles on it.


----------



## AZlady

So this will be my first DL holiday season, and I'm kind of a Bahumbug . I've been watching this thread , trying to get excited. My plan was to stay at the CG ( first time ever) on Nov 16-19? I was hoping if I visited the parks on Sunday /Monday it would be less crazy.  But it sounds like I may miss out on a fully decorated hotel? Special holidays treats? Anything else that might not be ready yet?


----------



## egritz

How bad are the lines for visiting Santa?  DH isn't big on waiting in lines for characters, but I push for it now that we have DD 2 years old and so far (2 trips) she has done REALLY well with the characters.

Also, for the Santa's - are they like the characters where they are only out for 30 minutes, then take a break for appx 20 minutes & then return?  

And are the Santa's real?  Meaning the beard....trying to decide whether to skip our local Santa or not since we'll see Santa in the parks.

I'm getting so excited but just cannot decide how long to stay for!  Currently thinking of flying (or driving) down on 12/8, parks all day Mon-Thurs (with afternoon breaks), few hours on Friday morning and then go home...or possibly do all day Friday and fly home Saturday.....we were just in DL last month with DD & my in-laws and we did 2 half days and 1 full day and felt like we could have easily done 4-5 days in the parks with the leisurely pace we were enjoying. This next trip with be sans grandparents too.....Just not sure if staying Friday afternoon is worth it the way the parks fill up with the locals...Or maybe fly in earlier on Sunday to spend Sunday afternoon in the parks. Too many decisions!


----------



## Sherry E

AZlady said:


> So this will be my first DL holiday season, and I'm kind of a Bahumbug . I've been watching this thread , trying to get excited. My plan was to stay at the CG ( first time ever) on Nov 16-19? I was hoping if I visited the parks on Sunday /Monday it would be less crazy.  But it sounds like I may miss out on a fully decorated hotel? Special holidays treats? Anything else that might not be ready yet?



*AZlady -*

Hi again!  I remember you saying before (when we were all discussing the different "levels" of Christmas season enjoyment) that you were a level 3 (in the 'merely tolerating it' camp!).  And I remember you saying that you were hoping that going to the parks during the holidays would get you in the spirit.  I also remember you saying that you were hoping to go when it wasn't as crowded.

I always tell people that when the season officially starts, some things will not be in effect yet -- and that includes the 3 hotels' decor.  However, when the subject comes up elsewhere about the decorations going up (because someone starts another thread and doesn't come here to the Superthread for info first!), people tend to answer the OP in ways that are not exactly complete (because they might not know the different stages of the decorations).  People see a season start date and assume everything will be running by that date.  Or, they see decorations beginning to go up at the end of October and they will tell people, "The decorations are up at the beginning of November."

I have to hunt for my post where I break down the stages of the holiday season decor -- actually, I've broken them down quite a bit in probably more than one thread when the subject came up! - but this is how it usually goes:




*Stage 1* *--* Before Halloween Time ends on 10/31, guests will see traces of the coming holiday season beginning to appear around Disneyland.  Some merchandise will roll out.  The fake snow on the Castle magically appears.  Haunted Mansion Holiday is already in effect.  It's a Small World closes so it can receive its thorough holiday overlay.

As soon as November begins guests will notice more and more decorations going up each day, a bit at a time.  New Orleans Square is one of the first places to get its holiday treatment.  Toon Town also gets decorated pretty early.  A Bug's Land gets decorated pretty early.  More wreaths begin appearing.  More window displays get the holiday treatment.  More in-store displays appear.  Some holiday treats appear.  The parks' shops get decorated.  The parks' restaurants get decorated.  The World of Disney store in Downtown Disney changes its window displays and begins selling holiday merchandise.  The Christmas parade taping for ABC usually happens on the first weekend in November, but the parade does not officially begin.  

There may or may not be another ice rink in Downtown Disney this year, and, if so, it will probably go up early.

Basically, it is a gradual process building from late October to the official season start date in November.

It's a Small World Holiday will likely soft open (unofficially) 2 or 3 days before the season officially begins.  This year I am guessing that IASWH will be open by 11/8 or 11/19, most likely.



*Stage 2* *--* The official season start date in November (which, this year, is Tuesday, 11/12/13).  The Jingle Jangle Jamboree (formerly known as the Reindeer Round-Up) opens.  Santa appears both there in Disneyland and in California Adventure.  The 2 parks are fully decorated.  The Christmas parade is officially running.  The holiday fireworks are officially running.  The Winter Castle lights up at night in icicle lights.  Snow falls on Main Street at night, after the fireworks.  Most of the holiday food items and most of the merchandise in the parks and in DTD is available.  Characters are wearing Winter sweaters (even if it is 90 degrees outside!) and posing for photos.  Holiday music is playing in both parks.  Cars Land's music is holiday/car-related!



*Stage 3* -- Right around Thanksgiving and beyond.  The "Christmas village" (which is not much of a village at all) near the ice rink is open for business.  The hotels get their trees and decorations (the GCH first, then the DLH and the PPH last).  Santa sets up shop at each hotel.  Carolers perform at each hotel.  Downtown Disney plays holiday music all day and all night and gets some extra decorations and holiday signage.  

In the parks, the Jingle Jangle Jamboree has a few more decorations than it has on the season start date.  Some extra merchandise appears in the stores that isn't there earlier in November (like last year, the popular Nutcrackers showed up in time for December but were not there when the season started).  Some special holiday food items appear in  various restaurants (like, for example, at one point the tamales were available only from Thanksgiving through Christmas at Rancho del Zocalo).  The Storybook Land boat ride (with its teeny tiny decorations) is open.

The Candlelight Ceremony begins in early December, though we don't yet know it if will be held on multiple nights again this year.  And, if there ends up being a party, I'm not sure if it would begin in late November or December.


​


So that's the basic rundown of how the events unfold.  I may have left some things out.  If I think of them I will add them in later.  

Sometimes there could be variations.  Sometimes the hotels may get their trees a few days early.  This year, because Thanksgiving is so late in November I have a feeling that the trees may show up a tiny bit early, but I don't think Santa and the carolers will be at the hotels until the day after Thanksgiving, for sure.

Also, because there is a weekend leading up to the season start date on 11/12, and there is a holiday in there too (Veterans Day), I think that there is a likelihood that the Christmas parade and possibly even the holiday fireworks will be (unofficially) running over that weekend, probably by 11/8 or 11/9.  The snow may or may not be falling.  The Jingle Jangle Jamboree will probably be open at some point before 11/12, but not with its full decorations.  Most of the obvious, large decorations will be up in the parks a few days before 11/12, and maybe only some smaller, less obvious things will go up later.

If the season were beginning on a Friday (as it used to), the parade and fireworks would start on that Friday.  It gets a little tricky and confusing when the season starts on Mondays and Tuesdays!


​

You're going on a weekend so it will be busy nonetheless.  Monday, 11/18 will probably be really nice in terms of manageable crowds, but I don't think the hotels will be decorated or in the spirit at all by that time.


----------



## KellaCat

I'm so excited to see this thread!  We are going 12/7-12/12 - hoping the weekend right after Thanksgiving will be a bit less crowded, but I'm not sure how it will compare to previous years' since Thanksgiving is pretty late this year. It's like we lose a week between Thanksgiving and Christmas this year. 

Our last trip was in 2011 for Halloween and I was blown away. I am beside myself with giddiness, now, to see what's in store for Christmas!!


----------



## Sherry E

egritz said:


> How bad are the lines for visiting Santa?  DH isn't big on waiting in lines for characters, but I push for it now that we have DD 2 years old and so far (2 trips) she has done REALLY well with the characters.
> 
> Also, for the Santa's - are they like the characters where they are only out for 30 minutes, then take a break for appx 20 minutes & then return?
> 
> And are the Santa's real?  Meaning the beard....trying to decide whether to skip our local Santa or not since we'll see Santa in the parks.
> 
> I'm getting so excited but just cannot decide how long to stay for!  Currently thinking of flying (or driving) down on 12/8, parks all day Mon-Thurs (with afternoon breaks), few hours on Friday morning and then go home...or possibly do all day Friday and fly home Saturday.....we were just in DL last month with DD & my in-laws and we did 2 half days and 1 full day and felt like we could have easily done 4-5 days in the parks with the leisurely pace we were enjoying. This next trip with be sans grandparents too.....Just not sure if staying Friday afternoon is worth it the way the parks fill up with the locals...Or maybe fly in earlier on Sunday to spend Sunday afternoon in the parks. Too many decisions!



*egritz -*

Hello and welcome!

Okay, let's talk Santa!  Last year I found the lines at his DCA post in the Elias store to be very long, but I think that was partly because it was a new location and it had some novelty to it.  This year, who knows?

I didn't notice quite as many people waiting for Santa at the Jingle Jangle Jamboree in DL in November, but I read from others that the lines there were longer in December.  

Since you will be at DLR in December, you'll have the benefit of being able to meet the 3 hotel Santas too.  

The line at the Grand Californian Hotel Santa location can sometimes get a little long, then it tapers off, then it builds back up again.  

The Paradise Pier Hotel Santa rarely has a line of any kind and he's a lot of fun.  

The Disneyland Hotel Santa has a really elaborate backdrop/setting, so I think that people line up for that but it's not as long a line as the line at DCA for Santa!

I think that the Santas in the 2 parks may sit for longer periods of time, but the 3 hotel Santas sit for intervals.  Like, for example, the GCH Santa may sit for 30 or 45-minute intervals off and on over a 2-hour period of time.  That sort of thing.  You can check with any of the hotels for the Santa schedule.  Last year the PPH had the Santa schedule propped up on the Guest Services desk.

I think that at least one of the Santas -- not sure which one -- has a real beard.  I've seen a man on two of my trips who looked to be "Santa on his break" -- in normal clothes -- and he had a real beard.  The others, I'm not sure about.

Here is a post with a lot of Santa info: http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=46851199&postcount=3621

I think that adopting the nice, leisurely pace -- during the holiday season especially -- is a good idea.  There is a lot to take in, and don't stick to just the parks.  Explore and enjoy the hotels' holiday offerings as well!  There's a lot of sensory overload (in a good way).  Your family may see the snow at night and decide you want to see it again.  You may catch the Candlelight Ceremony and fall in love with it (as I did) and want to see it again.  You may want to sit through the holiday parade more than once.  You may want to take the holiday tour.


----------



## Pesky

Does anyone know how quickly the holiday tours book up?  The only real reason I would look into that is for the parade seats and after reading danimaroo's TR, looks like that would be cancelled in the case of rain.  so it's value is diminished.  Wondering how long I can wait to decide if the tour is worth it to us (i.e. rain is unlikely).  Thanks!


----------



## tksbaskets

AZlady said:


> So this will be my first DL holiday season, and I'm kind of a Bahumbug . I've been watching this thread , trying to get excited. My plan was to stay at the CG ( first time ever) on Nov 16-19? I was hoping if I visited the parks on Sunday /Monday it would be less crazy.  But it sounds like I may miss out on a fully decorated hotel? Special holidays treats? Anything else that might not be ready yet?



Are you going with adults or a mix of adults and kids?  You might want to consider the Holiday Tour if it is running that early on Sunday.  You can see all the holiday attractions without waiting and have awesome seats for the Christmas Parade.  The gingerbreak Mickey cookie and hot chocolate are tasty too. 

I find a spin on California Screamin' and a few trips on Toy Story Midway Mania combats any Bah Humbugness!  That and a corn dog from the Corn Dog Hut.  

I'm so excited that we are going this year!!!!  I hope that rubs off on you 

Holy Moly Sherry is a wealth of information!  I started humming 'It's Beginning to look a lot like Christmas" just reading through the stages.  I saw a great special a few years back on decorating WDW for the holidays.  It was fascinating!  Hope they replay it this year.

HO HO HO!!!


----------



## Sherry E

KellaCat said:


> I'm so excited to see this thread!  We are going 12/7-12/12 - hoping the weekend right after Thanksgiving will be a bit less crowded, but I'm not sure how it will compare to previous years' since Thanksgiving is pretty late this year. It's like we lose a week between Thanksgiving and Christmas this year.
> 
> Our last trip was in 2011 for Halloween and I was blown away. I am beside myself with giddiness, now, to see what's in store for Christmas!!



Welcome, *KellaCat*!  I'm so glad you joined us.  Check out the posts on Page 1 for lots of info on treats, souvenirs, hotel decorations, general info, holiday trip reports, etc.

I know what you mean -- Thanksgiving is very, very late this year, and it also coincides with the first day of Hanukkah, if I am not mistaken, which seems very rare to me.

The first couple of weeks in December are usually pretty pleasant and not too oppressively crowded.  I mean, yes, of course, there will be crowds, but the general belief is that many people are back at school and work and in between holiday breaks.  It's too early for a Christmas break and they've already had their Thanksgiving breaks.  So it's a prime time of slightly lower crowds, with full seasonal entertainment!  I usually do my December trips in the first or second week of December now.  That's my favorite time.

Halloween Time is wonderful too, but the Christmas season is more special, I guess you could say.  There's an extra little bit of _magic_ in the air (to use that overused word) that isn't there during Halloween.  The decorations around the 2 parks are much more thorough and extensive.  There's holiday music in each land (themed to the themes of the lands, of course).  There are carolers and Winter sweater-clad characters.  The hotels are in full holiday swing.  The holiday season is much more of an overall immersive experience than Halloween Time.  

Those who prefer Halloween as a holiday over Christmas in general will undoubtedly still prefer Halloween Time at the parks over the holiday season, but if you love Christmas you will love DLR at Christmas time.  There's a lot to love!





Pesky said:


> Does anyone know how quickly the holiday tours book up?  The only real reason I would look into that is for the parade seats and after reading danimaroo's TR, looks like that would be cancelled in the case of rain.  so it's value is diminished.  Wondering how long I can wait to decide if the tour is worth it to us (i.e. rain is unlikely).  Thanks!




*Pesky -*

Good question.  This year we can't even be sure exactly what is happening with the tour schedule because we don't yet know if there will be a party, etc. (I'm still hoping for no party!  I don't think it will be an advantage at all unless it has all new entertainment.)

*tksbaskets....you've done the tour twice??  Tour veteran peeps speak up and please help Pesky!!!!*

I have heard of some tour spots booking up rather quickly, but others stay open for a while.  I wouldn't wait too terribly long to book, but I can totally understand your trepidation because I would be thinking the same thing!  I know I would be pondering the "what if it rains" scenario too, before plunking down money on a tour.

I have also heard of the parades being cancelled due to rain in the past, and the participants usually get rescheduled to a different tour.  But that can be a problem if the people who bought the tour aren't going to be in the parks at the time of the rescheduled tour!

One thing is that chances are fairly slim that it will be raining.  Yes, it does sometimes rain here in SoCal in November/December (heck, just a couple of weeks ago we had a huge downpour in my area of town, and it's May, and then it was 90 degrees the next day!!!) but not regularly or predictably.  It is not a sure thing to have rain.  Many times it will be in the 80's and hot in Nov./Dec.!


----------



## Sherry E

tksbaskets said:


> Are you going with adults or a mix of adults and kids?  You might want to consider the Holiday Tour if it is running that early on Sunday.  You can see all the holiday attractions without waiting and have awesome seats for the Christmas Parade.  The gingerbreak Mickey cookie and hot chocolate are tasty too.
> 
> I find a spin on California Screamin' and a few trips on Toy Story Midway Mania combats any Bah Humbugness!  That and a corn dog from the Corn Dog Hut.
> 
> I'm so excited that we are going this year!!!!  I hope that rubs off on you
> 
> Holy Moly Sherry is a wealth of information!  I started humming 'It's Beginning to look a lot like Christmas" just reading through the stages.  I saw a great special a few years back on decorating WDW for the holidays.  It was fascinating!  Hope they replay it this year.
> 
> HO HO HO!!!



*TK -*

Good idea about the tour!  Do you know how fast the tours book up (Pesky asked above)?

How can you have any Bah Humbug-ness at all and still say you're in the Level 1 of Christmas love/enjoyment?  I think you need to reevaluate your Level of Christmas enjoyment and re-rank it!  That sounds suspiciously like a Level 2 to me!

Are you just now figuring out that I'm a wealth of information?  Why do you think I have the Christmas Superthread and the Halloween Superthread?  To dispense this wealth of information that rests in my head!  I'm not giving out any info that I haven't given out in the past.  It's just that people either don't come here first to learn it, or they do come here and then they drift away for a while and get other info that may not always be complete.  

I like to paint the complete picture of the Halloween and holiday seasons so people know exactly what they are dealing with and exactly what they're getting, and when they're getting it!  I'd hate for someone to make a trip to DLR and come back saying, "_I wish I had known that XYZ was happening but my trip ended before it did..._" -- especially if it is their only holiday trip to DLR.  Some folks' schedules will prohibit being able to go at certain times, but it's better to be armed with information about what they will get and not get than to be taken by surprise!

Was the WDW special the one on HGTV, about all of the flowers and plants of the holiday season at WDW?  Or was it the Samantha Brown Disney Holidays special on Travel Channel?  Or was it the one with Raven Symone hosting, about the food decorations that go up around WDW (like the edible hotel displays)?  

I love any and all Disney holiday specials.  I think that Guy Fieri needs to update his _Guy's Disney Holiday_ special (about Disneyland) on Food Network to include some Cars Land/Buea Vista Street stuff.  He filmed that special back in 2008, and it aired on Food Network for the first time in 2009.  A lot has changed since then, clearly. Guy needs to get back to Disneyland for the holidays!


----------



## goldies 5

My kids and mom went on the tour last Holiday Season.  Unfortunately the parade was cancelled due to rain.  they still enjoyed it.  It would of obviously been better with the perk of the parade though.
As far as Santa goes.  The ones at DL are much better than the local mall IMO.  If you can be their waiting for Santa to open at DL about 20 min or so early that would be my reccomendation.  Gets you in quick.
Santa at Elias  has much better wait times in the evening.  We walked right in most nights between 7-8.  
If you are there after TG, then the Santa at GCH is really cool.  I really loved our photos from that location.


----------



## MorganM

This will be our first trip around Christmas time and we are so very excited!  

We just booked at the BWPPI for Dec. 5-9th with the no car discount.  If you are interested in booking the BWPPI and are not using a car I would call to get the discount.  They used to have the discount on their website but don't have it anymore so you have to call.

Cant wait to maybe see another DISboard member and get a Disney made candy cane!!


----------



## Sherry E

goldies 5 said:


> My kids and mom went on the tour last Holiday Season.  Unfortunately the parade was cancelled due to rain.  they still enjoyed it.  It would of obviously been better with the perk of the parade though.
> As far as Santa goes.  The ones at DL are much better than the local mall IMO.  If you can be their waiting for Santa to open at DL about 20 min or so early that would be my reccomendation.  Gets you in quick.
> Santa at Elias  has much better wait times in the evening.  We walked right in most nights between 7-8.
> If you are there after TG, then the Santa at GCH is really cool.  I really loved our photos from that location.



*goldies 5 -*

I really like the GCH Santa spot too.  I just like that whole setting.  However, I have read more than one comment from people who thought it was too dark for photos and that the photos didn't come out well.  The thing is, I like different Santa settings.  I don't like all Santa photo spots to look the same.  So I appreciate the GCH setting because it's dimly lit and kind of elegant.  It's different from the other Santa spots.




MorganM said:


> This will be our first trip around Christmas time and we are so very excited!
> 
> We just booked at the BWPPI for Dec. 5-9th with the no car discount.  If you are interested in booking the BWPPI and are not using a car I would call to get the discount.  They used to have the discount on their website but don't have it anymore so you have to call.
> 
> Cant wait to maybe see another DISboard member and get a Disney made candy cane!!



Welcome, *MorganM*!  I'm glad you joined us.

If you enjoy Christmas you will have a great time at DLR during the seaosn!  I'm sure that at least one of your days will be a candy cane-making day.  There will probably be at least a couple of Candlelight Ceremonies during tour trip too.

Thank you for the tip on the BWPPI no car discount!  I may actually use that at some point.  I always aim for staying onsite for the holidays, but I keep saying to myself that one of these days I am going to try an off-property hotel, and the BWPPI gets pretty decent reviews.


----------



## AZlady

Thank you Sherry E & tksbasjets!!!

So much awesome info!
It will be me and my DD13,DS10. (I will try to get DH to go, but he is not a DL lover like me & the kids)
I do have a note (& calendar reminder )  to myself to do the tour! 
I just wanted to go all out this year (I got AP for this year and wanted to try all DL hotels and see different holidays/events). 
Thank you for the thread so I know what to expect at each park and hotels. I was hoping CG would be all ready. I just can't go any later in the season. 
I'm getting excited....really!!!


----------



## Sherry E

AZlady said:


> Thank you Sherry E & tksbasjets!!!
> 
> So much awesome info!
> It will be me and my DD13,DS10. (I will try to get DH to go, but he is not a DL lover like me & the kids)
> I do have a note (& calendar reminder )  to myself to do the tour!
> I just wanted to go all out this year (I got AP for this year and wanted to try all DL hotels and see different holidays/events).
> Thank you for the thread so I know what to expect at each park and hotels. I was hoping CG would be all ready. I just can't go any later in the season.
> I'm getting excited....really!!!



You're welcome!

The holiday tour will get you seats to the parade, as well as priority boarding on It's a Small World Holiday and Haunted Mansion Holiday, so you can bypass the lines.  Plus, you'll get a sample of holiday fudge or some other type of holiday snack at Candy Palace, you'll get a gingerbread cookie and cocoa, and a souvenir pin, I think.

You may not be a converted Christmas fanatic after the trip is over, but I hope that the trip will be a good one and that you and the kids will have a great time!


----------



## tksbaskets

Sherry E said:


> You're welcome!
> 
> The holiday tour will get you seats to the parade, as well as priority boarding on It's a Small World Holiday and Haunted Mansion Holiday, so you can bypass the lines.  Plus, you'll get a sample of holiday fudge or some other type of holiday snack at Candy Palace, you'll get a gingerbread cookie and cocoa, and a souvenir pin, I think.
> 
> You may not be a converted Christmas fanatic after the trip is over, but I hope that the trip will be a good one and that you and the kids will have a great time!



Oh I think we can get her converted to at least level 2   I've always called on the first day possible to book the tour and have never had a problem getting the day/time I wanted.  I've done both early and late.  I prefer the early parade for picture taking which is the noonish tour if it is a day they are running two tours.  

The nighttime parade was very nice too but with my DSLR camera sans tripod pics were troublesome.

Hope this helps,
TK

_P.S. I so appreciate that Sherry keeps this and the Halloween Superthread current and fun! You ROCK _


----------



## Sherry E

tksbaskets said:


> Oh I think we can get her converted to at least level 2   I've always called on the first day possible to book the tour and have never had a problem getting the day/time I wanted.  I've done both early and late.  I prefer the early parade for picture taking which is the noonish tour if it is a day they are running two tours.
> 
> The nighttime parade was very nice too but with my DSLR camera sans tripod pics were troublesome.
> 
> Hope this helps,
> TK
> 
> _P.S. I so appreciate that Sherry keeps this and the Halloween Superthread current and fun! You ROCK _




*TK -*

Thank you!  And thank you for always being a loyal and faithful participant in these threads!  I love doing them and I think that both seasons are in hot demand as far as info and photos, so it works out well!  I'm glad that others find the 2 threads fun, informative and helpful as well.  




​

*Random musings...*


One thing I was thinking about was this very early release of the holiday season date in the _Backstage Pass_ magazine.  A full six months in advance of when the season starts!  I think the earliest we have ever learned the season start date was in July, and often we learned it later than that. (The Halloween Time info usually trickles out in May at some point, so that is on schedule.)

Even though DLR didn't make a big announcement of "THE HOLIDAYS BEGIN ON NOVEMBER 12, 2013" on their website, the fact that they let the start date out is interesting and curious.  

I've always said that if Disney has something new/major in the works for a season -- some big new event or development such as a party switching parks, or a brand new fireworks show or things along those lines -- they will release dates early via the Parks Blog or Disneyland News or something.  

Again, even though the dates were hidden in the BP magazine and not announced in splashy, dramatic fashion or in a Blog/Press Release 2 days ago.....I am wondering if the early release of the holiday season start date means that something is a-comin' down the turnpike as far as "major new developments."   Disney could be priming and prepping us for a big announcement, and by letting the season start date out they are encouraging people to start planning their trips now.  

So...what will "it" be?  (The major new development.)  Will it be an official party?  Will it be that the Candlelight Ceremony is moving to a new spot and out of Town Square (I hope not), ending its 50 year+ history in that setting?  Will it be something big happening in DCA (like an all-holiday World of Color)?  Will it be a special Limited Time Magic holiday event that sort of 'introduces' a party-type situation to DLR to see how it flies (for future seasons)?

I just have a feeling that the 6-month early release of the start date for the season means that something is in the works.  Disney is very calculated and thought-out about what they release and when, so I don't think this early date release was just luck.


----------



## AZlady

tksbaskets said:


> I find a spin on California Screamin' and a few trips on Toy Story Midway Mania combats any Bah Humbugness!  That and a corn dog from the Corn Dog Hut.
> 
> 
> HO HO HO!!!



Ok-made me laugh. I Don't do CS! And I'm not a corn dog fan. I am thinking of trying one as so many LOVE them. 
A few times on RSR will help my attitude. I just live that ride!


----------



## tksbaskets

AZlady said:


> Ok-made me laugh. I Don't do CS! And I'm not a corn dog fan. I am thinking of trying one as so many LOVE them.
> A few times on RSR will help my attitude. I just live that ride!



We've never seen Carsland.  So excited to be there for a week   The corn dog is worth a try.


----------



## Luisa

Hi Sherry, although I don't often comment, I am enjoying your updates and appreciate them very much!  Have just read your musings about the holiday dates being released and I do hope you're right.  I know a lot of people don't want a Christmas party yet but for me if they start one this year it would be perfect - so it's a bit of a 'me me me' hope!  It looks like it may be a few years before I make it back to the US after my visit at the end of November so I want to pack in as much as possible and a Christmas party would top it off! I'd love to see them keep CP on Main st (the only time I've managed to catch it Dick Van Dyke was the host and the atmosphere and setting I thought were perfect- it really doesn't need to be moved) and CA would be a great setting for a Christmas party. It would be so easy to incorporate WOC and Mad T Party in to it and, to me, it seems a more obvious choice because there's more room to spread people out and have 'pockets' of Christmas fun.


----------



## MorganM

Sherry E said:


> *goldies 5 -*
> 
> I really like the GCH Santa spot too.  I just like that whole setting.  However, I have read more than one comment from people who thought it was too dark for photos and that the photos didn't come out well.  The thing is, I like different Santa settings.  I don't like all Santa photo spots to look the same.  So I appreciate the GCH setting because it's dimly lit and kind of elegant.  It's different from the other Santa spots.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome, *MorganM*!  I'm glad you joined us.
> 
> If you enjoy Christmas you will have a great time at DLR during the seaosn!  I'm sure that at least one of your days will be a candy cane-making day.  There will probably be at least a couple of Candlelight Ceremonies during tour trip too.
> 
> Thank you for the tip on the BWPPI no car discount!  I may actually use that at some point.  I always aim for staying onsite for the holidays, but I keep saying to myself that one of these days I am going to try an off-property hotel, and the BWPPI gets pretty decent reviews.



Thanks Sherry E for all the great info this thread provides!!!

You really should try the BWPPI we have only stayed once but it is so very convenient.  We have also stayed at the Grand Californian and there is no comparison, I especially love the balcony I could spend all day out there looking and hearing all the fun at the CA park but BWPPI is just such a great deal especially if you like to have breakfast included however I don't really care for the breakfast and don't use it but plenty others do and like it.  So this time we are only paying a total of about $500 for 4 nights (including tax) instead of paying that for one night but I will miss the Grand.


----------



## letthembelittle

How exciting to get the start date already!!  We are still deciding between going before our week in San Diego or afterwards which would put us there perhaps on the 11th and 12th of November, I would love to start another holiday season at Disney....


----------



## Arizona Rita

Hey Sherry!
This looks amazing!
Thank you for always keeping this up. Whatever would we do without you?!
We will be at DL November 21~24 this year.
Have to get through an Arizona summer first but your threads always keep my spirits up!
Thank you!


----------



## Sherry E

tksbaskets said:


> We've never seen Carsland.  So excited to be there for a week   The corn dog is worth a try.



*TK -*

I have to admit I'm not a corn dog fan, either!  I know, I know -- I should have my "Disneyland Fan for Life" membership  revoked.  I have tried the DL corn dogs in the distant past, but that was enough for me.  I suppose if I were a corn dog fan I would love the ones at DLR!

I don't know if you saw my post to you on the previous page.  I was asking about the WDW special you saw...






Luisa said:


> Hi Sherry, although I don't often comment, I am enjoying your updates and appreciate them very much!  Have just read your musings about the holiday dates being released and I do hope you're right.  I know a lot of people don't want a Christmas party yet but for me if they start one this year it would be perfect - so it's a bit of a 'me me me' hope!  It looks like it may be a few years before I make it back to the US after my visit at the end of November so I want to pack in as much as possible and a Christmas party would top it off! I'd love to see them keep CP on Main st (the only time I've managed to catch it Dick Van Dyke was the host and the atmosphere and setting I thought were perfect- it really doesn't need to be moved) and CA would be a great setting for a Christmas party. It would be so easy to incorporate WOC and Mad T Party in to it and, to me, it seems a more obvious choice because there's more room to spread people out and have 'pockets' of Christmas fun.



*Luisa -*

Welcome back!  It's true, you don't speak up very often but that's okay.  I think a lot of people like to kind of sit back and follow along, waiting for certain moments to jump in.  I'm glad you're still enjoying the thread!

I hope you're able to get back to DLR before another few years, but I know what you mean about getting as much in as you can in case it's your last trip for a while.  You said your trip is at the end of November -- how long are you going to be at DLR?  

My only real issue with a possible Christmas party would be if people suddenly had to pay more money to see things that thousands of them had already been seeing and enjoying as regular holiday entertainment for years.  Unless the crowds at the parties were sooooo minimal and light as to make the extra cost of a ticket worth it, which they would not be, I can't see how having a hard ticket party in Disneyland with the old, existing entertainment would be a good idea for anyone other than Disney.  They'd have to add in some new stuff to make it acceptable to yearly, repeat holiday visitors and new holiday visitors.  

But a party in DCA, on the other hand, is a whole different story!  After all, the Halloween party used to be in DCA and it only moved over to DL because of all the construction.  I don't see why all parties would have to take place in DL, necessarily.

I hadn't even thought of the Mad T Party, but you're exactly right!  The Mad T Party would work with a party atmosphere, and didn't they sprinkle snow on people last year too?  That's good thinking, Luisa!  All this time I was only pondering how WoC could work in a DCA party and I forgot all about the holiday-ized Mad T Party from last year!

I love your "pockets of Christmas fun" analogy!  It makes sense, though.  People can spread out a bit more in DCA, I think.  It's not quite as cramped in certain areas as DL can get.

Was it last year that you saw the Dick Van Dyke-narrated CP?  I know he was narrating (or scheduled to) on the day I left (which was a Wednesday), as well as the next night.  I think that one of the nights was in danger of getting rained out, or it might have been rained out.  

I'm glad to see that you agree with me about the setting for the CP!  I felt that the Town Square location really gave it a certain mood and ambiance that it might not have had elsewhere.  The whole "candlelight" aspect of it is perfect in that spot.  Plus, there are older folks who appear to have been attending the CP for decades -- they come out to DL specifically for that event and for no other reason -- and they'd probably be very dismayed to see it relocated after more than 50 years in Town Square.

But, that 20-night run of the CP last year was definitely used as "bait" to reel us all in and get us to want to see it again under different circumstances, like in a different location or as part of a dinner package.  That's exactly what happened with the Halloween Screams fireworks -- they ran every single night for the general public in 2009 and then, lo and behold, in 2010 they were suddenly a part of the exclusive paid Halloween Party.  So, the mystery remains as to what the fate of the CP will be this year.

I think that since the Limited Time Magic promo is happening all year long, there has to be some sort of holiday season tie-in happening that we just don't know about yet.  It could be a Limited Time Magic Christmas party for just a few nights.  It could be some other sort of Limited Time Magic holiday event back in the Jingle Jangle Jamboree area, or in Fantasyland.  Whatever the case, I doubt that DLR is going to have LTM events all year long, even for Halloween Time, and not do something for the holidays too.  But they are clearly waiting to spring it on us!  They want to keep us in suspense!




MorganM said:


> Thanks Sherry E for all the great info this thread provides!!!
> 
> You really should try the BWPPI we have only stayed once but it is so very convenient.  We have also stayed at the Grand Californian and there is no comparison, I especially love the balcony I could spend all day out there looking and hearing all the fun at the CA park but BWPPI is just such a great deal especially if you like to have breakfast included however I don't really care for the breakfast and don't use it but plenty others do and like it.  So this time we are only paying a total of about $500 for 4 nights (including tax) instead of paying that for one night but I will miss the Grand.



*MorganM -*

You're very welcome!  I'm glad that the thread is of some help.  We had some great contributors here.  Wait until the Theme Week Countdown (to 11/12, the start of the season) begins in either late July or early August -- that's when the real fun begins!  

The last time I stayed at the GCH was in 2007 (and had only stayed there once prior to that).  I kind of felt that the GCH rooms were cramped and small for the large amount of money paid, and I prefer the rooms at the Paradise Pier Hotel instead (more spacious).  However, I adore the whole lobby setting of the GCH during the holidays so I always make sure to stroll through there and try to catch sight of Santa or the carolers.

Fellow DIS'er Bret/mvf-m11c has stayed at the BWPPI too and he has pretty good things to say about it as well.  At some point I will stay there -- I don't require a complimentary breakfast (the Disney hotels certainly don't have complimentary breakfasts), but if it is offered at a hotel I will take advantage of it (at least for the coffee and a piece of fruit, if nothing else)!  I'd say that $500 for 4 nights is a pretty good deal compared to any of the actual Disney hotels, not even just the GCH!





letthembelittle said:


> How exciting to get the start date already!!  We are still deciding between going before our week in San Diego or afterwards which would put us there perhaps on the 11th and 12th of November, I would love to start another holiday season at Disney....



*letthembelittle -*

It is exciting and quite shocking to have a season start date so early!  Six months in advance!  There was no season end date in the _Backstage Pass_ magazine because it only extended through the end of December, but I have to assume that the last day of the season would be Sunday, January 5, 2014 or Monday, January 6th.

Of course you should go to DLR after your San Diego trip and catch at least one full day of the season when it has officially begun (which I guess would be the last day of your visit, if you were there on 11/11 and 11/12)!  Of course, I'm an enabler!


----------



## Sherry E

Arizona Rita said:


> Hey Sherry!
> This looks amazing!
> Thank you for always keeping this up. Whatever would we do without you?!
> We will be at DL November 21~24 this year.
> Have to get through an Arizona summer first but your threads always keep my spirits up!
> Thank you!



*Arizona Rita --*

Welcome back!  

Thank you for the kind words.  I can only hope that these threads are fun and informative, so it's nice to hear that they are for some people!  I'm sure everyone would get along fine without me but I don't plan on going anywhere, so you're all stuck with me!  Muahahahahahahaha!!

I expected that there would be a flurry of activity in the Halloween Superthread in the next week or so because party dates usually start to roll out in May, but I didn't expect that we'd see any kind of holiday season-related date for at least another couple of months!

Oh, so you're doing a pre-Thanksgiving trip this time around.  Is that around the same time you did your last holiday trip?  Well, you probably won't get to see any of the hotels decorated just yet but at least the 2 parks will be in full swing!

I have enough trouble with my California summer.  I'm glad I don't have to deal with an Arizona summer.  Yikes!  It's already been 90+ degrees on too many days this month, which is misery for me.  I am already wishing for the sweet relief of autumn...and summer hasn't even begun yet!


----------



## Luisa

Sherry E said:


> Luisa -
> 
> Welcome back!  It's true, you don't speak up very often but that's okay.  I think a lot of people like to kind of sit back and follow along, waiting for certain moments to jump in.  I'm glad you're still enjoying the thread!
> 
> I hope you're able to get back to DLR before another few years, but I know what you mean about getting as much in as you can in case it's your last trip for a while.  You said your trip is at the end of November -- how long are you going to be at DLR?
> 
> My only real issue with a possible Christmas party would be if people suddenly had to pay more money to see things that thousands of them had already been seeing and enjoying as regular holiday entertainment for years.  Unless the crowds at the parties were sooooo minimal and light as to make the extra cost of a ticket worth it, which they would not be, I can't see how having a hard ticket party in Disneyland with the old, existing entertainment would be a good idea for anyone other than Disney.  They'd have to add in some new stuff to make it acceptable to yearly, repeat holiday visitors and new holiday visitors.
> 
> But a party in DCA, on the other hand, is a whole different story!  After all, the Halloween party used to be in DCA and it only moved over to DL because of all the construction.  I don't see why all parties would have to take place in DL, necessarily.
> 
> I hadn't even thought of the Mad T Party, but you're exactly right!  The Mad T Party would work with a party atmosphere, and didn't they sprinkle snow on people last year too?  That's good thinking, Luisa!  All this time I was only pondering how WoC could work in a DCA party and I forgot all about the holiday-ized Mad T Party from last year!
> 
> I love your "pockets of Christmas fun" analogy!  It makes sense, though.  People can spread out a bit more in DCA, I think.  It's not quite as cramped in certain areas as DL can get.
> 
> Was it last year that you saw the Dick Van Dyke-narrated CP?  I know he was narrating (or scheduled to) on the day I left (which was a Wednesday), as well as the next night.  I think that one of the nights was in danger of getting rained out, or it might have been rained out.



I think it will be a few years as for my holidays next year I'm taking my mum to Singapore and Hong Kong for her 70th birthday- she is dying to see the Gardens by the Bay in Singapore so I thought I'd use my frequent flyer points and take her as long as we could have a few days in HK so I can visit HKDL again (although I think she'll love both HK and Disneyland too- her first Disney park!). Then the following year I'm considering a trip to London to visit a friend who has gotten married and had two kids since I last saw her- of course with a trip to Paris to see the only park I haven't been to, and if Shanghai is finished I'll try and fit that in on the way home!  My trip to Tokyo in 2011 was fantastic and I'd love to go back and see more of Japan, but I may try and fit a US trip in too if I can....This year I'll be in SFC from 11/16, then flying down to Anaheim on the morning of the 21st and flying home to Australia on the night of the 24th, so three nights, two full days and two part days.

I absolutely agree about the party- in DL not worth it, but DCA YES!! I'm really surprised Mad T Party hadn't crossed your mind, I thought I'd be the last to think of that one! The 'pockets of Christmas fun' I was thinking along the lines of they could do retro style festivities in BVS, a street party in Carsland etc, that sort of thing, lots of different activities that would spread out the crowds but also give people lots of options for entertainment. I went to the party at WDW last Christmas and although I had fun, it just felt like all it was was a parade and fireworks with free cookies and really nothing geared towards adults. I know Christmas is geared more towards kids and families but surely I'm not the only adult that visits without kids and would like a bit more diversity in the party offerings, and that would be possible at DCA.

Gosh, what year did I see Dick Van Dyke? Had to go back through my pins to find the CP one I bought on the night - it was 2005. It was my second visit to DL, the first was in 1999, and it was the visit that cemented my love of Disney parks. There was a lot of advertising here for the 50th anniversary and I just had to go see it for myself! Every time I've visited one of the parks it's been at Christmas (apart from HK which was during Halloween which was hilarious, but that's a whole other story...) back to the topic of the CP, I had no idea it was on or what it was. I'd walked in to the park one evening and there was ropes and people everywhere so I asked a CM what was happening and when she explained I had to stay and see it for myself. Seeing the carollers walking down Main st brought tears to my eyes and then suddenly Dick Van Dyke appeared! I couldn't believe it! I had a perfect view of him and was so excited - it was such a moving evening it would spoil it for me if they moved it.


----------



## mvf-m11c

czmom said:


> Sherry- how do crowds this week compare to crowds the first week in December?



The crowds when I went the first weekend of May was quite busy after Spring Break and before Memorial Weekend. It has been a long time since I have went in May and I was a little surprise to see that the parks were busy. I would say that the first week of December is better to visit than this weekend. The first week of December during the Holiday season is one of the best times to visit the DLR with low crowds.

I have stayed at BWPPI a lot of times in the past and I have never been disappointed with that hotel. It is by far the best hotel which is the closest to the DLR (if you don't count the DLR hotels). I don't like how they charge parking where some other hotels like Best Western Anaheim Inn (which is a few hotels down to BWPPI) doesn't charge for parking. But you can't be the location and the continental breakfast is better than a few years ago when I stayed at BWPPI. The pool at BWPPI is not that big and I don't care about swimming. So if you don't care about swimming and want a short walk to the DLR, this is the hotel to stay at.


I got my Annual Pass Backstage Pass calender/magazine today which I haven't got one in quite some time and it was neat to hear that the Holiday season will start on 11/12/13. It seems that they are starting the Holiday season one day later which the last few years have started on Monday. 

I'm always looking forward to the Holiday season at the DLR especially with my DA. Even though I won't get to see the CP in November, I still like to go to the DLR in mid November just when it started. I would still prefer to go in December since it is magical and the DLR hotels are decorated where they aren't decorated right around Thanksgiving. This time is very interesting since her colleague at work wants to go to the DLR during the Holiday season with her daughter. This is not the same family that came with me during the January trip and my DA colleague daughter is 2 1/2 and will be making her first trip to the DLR and what better way to have her first visit at the DLR is during the Holiday season. We have a lot of planning to do.


----------



## rentayenta

Sherry E said:


> According to my Annual Pass Backstage Pass calendar/magazine...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *THE HOLIDAY SEASON AT DISNEYLAND RESORT BEGINS ON
> 
> TUESDAY, NOVEMBER 12, 2013!!!!​*
> 
> This fits in with what I have noticed, which is that they never start the season ON Veterans Day.  I thought they could possibly wait until 11/15 to start it, but the AP booklet that I got in the mail says that *Tuesday, November 12th* is the date!!!
> 
> 
> Let the planning begin!!!





This is awesome though sadly, I don't think our plan to visit this December will come to fruition. I'll be right here reading and living it through you all.


----------



## tksbaskets

Sherry E said:


> *TK -*
> 
> I have to admit I'm not a corn dog fan, either!  I know, I know -- I should have my "Disneyland Fan for Life" membership  revoked.  I have tried the DL corn dogs in the distant past, but that was enough for me.  I suppose if I were a corn dog fan I would love the ones at DLR!
> 
> I don't know if you saw my post to you on the previous page.  I was asking about the WDW special you saw...



I suppose liking corn dogs in the first place would be important for the enjoyment of a DL hot dog.  

The special was one that focused on the flowers/trees/decorations around WDW.  It was fascinating all that is done overnight.
*
As for the holiday tour booking up* - I can't really answer that as I booked us the day we were able each time.   

Nice to see the tread so active


----------



## Phoenixrising

I've decided to book the Holiday tour, and am planning to book it the day the booking window comes available. I'm also contemplating on making a reservation at the Blue Bayou for the last day of my trip.


----------



## Sherry E

Luisa said:


> I think it will be a few years as for my holidays next year I'm taking my mum to Singapore and Hong Kong for her 70th birthday- she is dying to see the Gardens by the Bay in Singapore so I thought I'd use my frequent flyer points and take her as long as we could have a few days in HK so I can visit HKDL again (although I think she'll love both HK and Disneyland too- her first Disney park!). Then the following year I'm considering a trip to London to visit a friend who has gotten married and had two kids since I last saw her- of course with a trip to Paris to see the only park I haven't been to, and if Shanghai is finished I'll try and fit that in on the way home!  My trip to Tokyo in 2011 was fantastic and I'd love to go back and see more of Japan, but I may try and fit a US trip in too if I can....This year I'll be in SFC from 11/16, then flying down to Anaheim on the morning of the 21st and flying home to Australia on the night of the 24th, so three nights, two full days and two part days.
> 
> I absolutely agree about the party- in DL not worth it, but DCA YES!! I'm really surprised Mad T Party hadn't crossed your mind, I thought I'd be the last to think of that one! The 'pockets of Christmas fun' I was thinking along the lines of they could do retro style festivities in BVS, a street party in Carsland etc, that sort of thing, lots of different activities that would spread out the crowds but also give people lots of options for entertainment. I went to the party at WDW last Christmas and although I had fun, it just felt like all it was was a parade and fireworks with free cookies and really nothing geared towards adults. I know Christmas is geared more towards kids and families but surely I'm not the only adult that visits without kids and would like a bit more diversity in the party offerings, and that would be possible at DCA.
> 
> Gosh, what year did I see Dick Van Dyke? Had to go back through my pins to find the CP one I bought on the night - it was 2005. It was my second visit to DL, the first was in 1999, and it was the visit that cemented my love of Disney parks. There was a lot of advertising here for the 50th anniversary and I just had to go see it for myself! Every time I've visited one of the parks it's been at Christmas (apart from HK which was during Halloween which was hilarious, but that's a whole other story...) back to the topic of the CP, I had no idea it was on or what it was. I'd walked in to the park one evening and there was ropes and people everywhere so I asked a CM what was happening and when she explained I had to stay and see it for myself. Seeing the carollers walking down Main st brought tears to my eyes and then suddenly Dick Van Dyke appeared! I couldn't believe it! I had a perfect view of him and was so excited - it was such a moving evening it would spoil it for me if they moved it.



*Luisa -*

Wow!  You've got a lot of Disney fun to look forward to, even if you have to skip DLR for a few years!  How exciting to be visiting all of the different Disney parks around the world.  It must be great to go to each one and observe the differences in decor, in themes, in rides, in food and merchandise, etc.

I wonder if the tree and other decorations will be up in the Grand Californian by your last day.  Normally the decorations would not go up in the hotels until the day after Thanksgiving and beyond, but since Thanksgiving is so late in November this year (11/28) I have a hunch that some of the holiday touches will be up a few days early.  I do recall one year in recent history (sometime in the last 5 years) when a couple of folks reported seeing the GCH tree up before Thanksgiving.  That's not the norm, but I guess it does happen every once in a while and it may be based on how late in the month Thanksgiving falls.

You're not the only adult who goes to DLR without kids!  Count me in that club too!  The only time in recent years that I have been to DLR with a child was my (disastrous) December 2011 (fiasco of a) trip. 

I totally forgot about the Mad T Party and how it could work into a Christmas party because I was focused on what could be done with WoC and also the possible Toy Story Midway Mania holiday overlay that was mentioned back when it first opened, 5 years ago!  Supposedly, Mr. Potato Head already laid down his 'holiday banter and singing' tracks (and his Halloween banter too) way back when, and supposedly it would not take more than a few days to switch the games inside to holiday-themed games, but the holiday TSMM has not seen the light of day thus far. 

I think I also blanked out on Mad T Party because I didn't get to see it last year.  I put it on my list of possible things to do during my December 2012 trip but I made the Candlelight Ceremony my priority because I wasn't sure if it would be as easy (or free) to see the CP this year and I wanted to at least get in a couple of viewings of it.  

If I'd had one more night at DLR I would definitely have tried to catch the holiday Mad T Party, but I'm glad I stuck with the CP!  I was getting teary-eyed just watching it.  The music was so lovely.  The singers were so talented.  It was a very haunting, intimate kind of performance in that spot and I think that if it were to relocate some of those elements would be lost.  A five decades-long setting for a show is a very, very tough tradition to break...but I wonder if Disney will break it this year?

You know, if Disney had decided to have a Christmas party in Disneyland several years ago -- with the existing holiday parade, snowfall and holiday fireworks that so many people are now familiar with -- it would have made much more sense to me.  But they waited so long to have this party -- we still don't know if there will be a party this year or not -- that I think it would just alienate all of the yearly repeat holiday visitors that they get to include the same old stuff in a hard ticket party.  And let's face it -- they do get a lot of repeat holiday business.  Plenty of families from both California and other states (or countries) make an annual holiday sojourn to DLR and have already seen the parade and fireworks multiple times.  

Too much time has passed with those particular versions of the parade and fireworks to make them the main attractions of a hard ticket party, I think.  To remove them from even part of the holiday season and hold them hostage to a paid party would make a lot of the loyal holiday guests annoyed, unless the crowds at the party were going to be very low.  So the only options that would work for both old and new holiday guests would be to add in something brand new and exclusive to a Disneyland party to get people to buy tickets, or to have the party in DCA.

You're absolutely right -- there could be themed stations set up on Buena Vista Street, in Cars Land and somewhere in the Hollywood area.  Last year there were holiday lights on the Fun Wheel in Paradise Pier.  They could set something up back there too.  It could work.




mvf-m11c said:


> The crowds when I went the first weekend of May was quite busy after Spring Break and before Memorial Weekend. It has been a long time since I have went in May and I was a little surprise to see that the parks were busy. I would say that the first week of December is better to visit than this weekend. The first week of December during the Holiday season is one of the best times to visit the DLR with low crowds.
> 
> I have stayed at BWPPI a lot of times in the past and I have never been disappointed with that hotel. It is by far the best hotel which is the closest to the DLR (if you don't count the DLR hotels). I don't like how they charge parking where some other hotels like Best Western Anaheim Inn (which is a few hotels down to BWPPI) doesn't charge for parking. But you can't be the location and the continental breakfast is better than a few years ago when I stayed at BWPPI. The pool at BWPPI is not that big and I don't care about swimming. So if you don't care about swimming and want a short walk to the DLR, this is the hotel to stay at.
> 
> 
> I got my Annual Pass Backstage Pass calender/magazine today which I haven't got one in quite some time and it was neat to hear that the Holiday season will start on 11/12/13. It seems that they are starting the Holiday season one day later which the last few years have started on Monday.
> 
> I'm always looking forward to the Holiday season at the DLR especially with my DA. Even though I won't get to see the CP in November, I still like to go to the DLR in mid November just when it started. I would still prefer to go in December since it is magical and the DLR hotels are decorated where they aren't decorated right around Thanksgiving. This time is very interesting since her colleague at work wants to go to the DLR during the Holiday season with her daughter. This is not the same family that came with me during the January trip and my DA colleague daughter is 2 1/2 and will be making her first trip to the DLR and what better way to have her first visit at the DLR is during the Holiday season. We have a lot of planning to do.



Hi, *Bret*!

I'm glad you had a moment to pop in and give some feedback.  I figured you had been very busy with your new job lately, and hadn't gotten a chance to catch up.

Can you believe that the Halloween season start date, the MHP start date and the holiday season start date were all released at the same time in the _Backstage Pass_ magazine?  You know that Disney never announces its holiday start date this early in the year!

Yes, you're right -- the season is beginning on a Tuesday, whereas for the last couple of years it has begun on a Monday.  I've noticed that DLR never starts a season on Veterans Day even if 90% of the decorations are up and some of the seasonal entertainment is already happening before Veterans Day!  

Personally, I don't know why DLR switched the holiday season start dates from Fridays to Mondays (or Tuesdays).  What was wrong with Fridays?  Most of the decor and some of the entertainment will be going on over the weekend of 11/8, 11/9 and 11/10.  Why not just make 11/8 the season start date instead of the odd Tuesday date?  Very strange!

Then again, if DLR is going to make 11/12 the start date of the season every year then it makes more sense.  If we knew that the season would begin on the same date every year then it would be easier for folks to plan and there wouldn't be so much mystery!

Oh, so you'll be making another trip to DLR with a young child!  You're right -- you have a lot of planning to do.  You'll have to introduce your DA's colleague and daughter to things that you might ordinarily skip on your own trips, such as meeting Santa or decorating cookies!  You'll have to see if Pixie Hollow once again has its winter overlay.  I don't think the Storybook Land ride will be open by the time you take your trip, but it would be fun to ride that and see the tiny Christmas decorations.

I used to think that I would go to HoJo's first if I ever stay off-property, but I might venture over to BWPPI instead!




rentayenta said:


> This is awesome though sadly, I don't think our plan to visit this December will come to fruition. I'll be right here reading and living it through you all.



*Jenny -*

Nooooooooooo!  Say it isn't so!  You don't think you can swing a couple of short days to see the fun BVS and CL holiday decor?  Is it because it's going to be too hard to find lodging with the DVC points, or because your schedule won't allow?  That's a shame.  I was hoping you'd be able to pull it off.





tksbaskets said:


> I suppose liking corn dogs in the first place would be important for the enjoyment of a DL hot dog.
> 
> The special was one that focused on the flowers/trees/decorations around WDW.  It was fascinating all that is done overnight.
> *
> As for the holiday tour booking up* - I can't really answer that as I booked us the day we were able each time.
> 
> Nice to see the tread so active



*TK* -

The very early release of the season start date is the primary reason for the wave of sudden activity, I think!  Who knew that we'd get a date confirmation this early in the year?  The Halloween dates -- at least the MHP dates -- were expected to trickle out in May, but the holiday start date (especially seeing that it's a Tuesday) was a shock!!  I kept thinking, "I must be reading this wrong.  Is it possible that Disney has given us the date of the holiday season...in MAY?  How can this be?" 

So, that means they have something in the works, I think.  Something different or new, like a Limited Time Magic holiday event of some kind, or a CP relocation, or a party.  They want to let people know when the season starts now, so folks can begin to plan their trips.

Yes, definitely, if I liked corn dogs to begin with then I would love the ones at DLR.  They are quite substantial.  I have tried them.  It was a lot of corn dog to eat for someone who doesn't like corn dogs!  I'll stick with my trusty peppermint ice cream from Gibson Girl and gingerbread cookies with mouse ears!!

I loved that HGTV flower-based special.  That one is one of my favorites.  I still have it saved on the DVR and I might just have to watch it again soon!  I, of course, love any and all Disney Parks or Cruise Line specials on any channel, but my favorites are the ones that are specific to Disneyland (such as "_Guy's Disney Holiday_" and "_Disneyland: Behind the Magic_") and/or the ones that focus on very specific parts of the holiday season at WDW (such as the HGTV flower/garden holiday show and the food decorations-related show that Raven Symone hosted several years back).

I was telling Bret in his TR last week that the "_Disneyland: Behind the Magic_" show that used to air on Travel Channel is now running on Destination America, and it has been updated to include much, much more coverage of DCA (with new Cars Land and Buena Vista Street footage).  The old version of that show -- the one I originally saw like 6 years ago or before -- was mostly about DL with just some teeny DCA glimpses.  Then it was updated to include some of the newer things that had opened up after that, and now it has been updated again to where DCA seems to be a major focus of the show.  What's funny is that, in the updating of this Disneyland show with a heavier focus on DCA than in the past, someone in the editing booth failed to remove the footage of the Golden Gate Bridge and other things that are no longer in DCA!  Sure, they've got plenty of footage of DCA now, but they've also got stuff in there that has been gone for a while!

I think I might have to write a letter to whoever it is that produced that Disneyland special and edited it, to remind them that they are showing things that don't exist anymore.




Phoenixrising said:


> I've decided to book the Holiday tour, and am planning to book it the day the booking window comes available. I'm also contemplating on making a reservation at the Blue Bayou for the last day of my trip.



*Trish -*

I think that's a good idea.  While I can understand Pesky's hesitance to book the tour due to possible rain (I would probably be reluctant, myself), I think that if you know for sure you are doing the tour and the window to book it opens up, it's probably better to be safe than sorry and risk losing out on the time slot you want.

The BB would be a nice way to end your trip!


----------



## mvf-m11c

Sherry E said:


> Hi, *Bret*!
> 
> I'm glad you had a moment to pop in and give some feedback.  I figured you had been very busy with your new job lately, and hadn't gotten a chance to catch up.
> 
> Can you believe that the Halloween season start date, the MHP start date and the holiday season start date were all released at the same time in the _Backstage Pass_ magazine?  You know that Disney never announces its holiday start date this early in the year!
> 
> Yes, you're right -- the season is beginning on a Tuesday, whereas for the last couple of years it has begun on a Monday.  I've noticed that DLR never starts a season on Veterans Day even if 90% of the decorations are up and some of the seasonal entertainment is already happening before Veterans Day!
> 
> Personally, I don't know why DLR switched the holiday season start dates from Fridays to Mondays (or Tuesdays).  What was wrong with Fridays?  Most of the decor and some of the entertainment will be going on over the weekend of 11/8, 11/9 and 11/10.  Why not just make 11/8 the season start date instead of the odd Tuesday date?  Very strange!
> 
> Then again, if DLR is going to make 11/12 the start date of the season every year then it makes more sense.  If we knew that the season would begin on the same date every year then it would be easier for folks to plan and there wouldn't be so much mystery!
> 
> Oh, so you'll be making another trip to DLR with a young child!  You're right -- you have a lot of planning to do.  You'll have to introduce your DA's colleague and daughter to things that you might ordinarily skip on your own trips, such as meeting Santa or decorating cookies!  You'll have to see if Pixie Hollow once again has its winter overlay.  I don't think the Storybook Land ride will be open by the time you take your trip, but it would be fun to ride that and see the tiny Christmas decorations.
> 
> I used to think that I would go to HoJo's first if I ever stay off-property, but I might venture over to BWPPI instead!



I have not been on much lately since work but I was able to do a few updates during my past trip earlier this month at the WDS. I still am so excited to go to the WDS during the D23 event and it was worth every penny. 

I was kind of surprise to see all the start dates for the Halloween season and Holiday season in the Backstage Pass magazine. I figured it out too that TDA never tells the start date for the Holiday season until mid Summer. 

It does make sense that they want to start the Holiday season on Tuesday instead of Monday when Veterans Day is on Monday the 11th this year. 

That has still puzzled me the last few years why TDA started the Holiday season on a Monday when in the past it starts on Friday. Most of the decor is up except for the DLR hotels and the entertainment (fireworks and parade) are running on the weekend before the actual date of the Holiday season started. It still puzzles me today these last few years why can't they just start the date on the 8th when most of everything is up and running.

To make 11/12 the start date every year for the Holiday season is a very interesting date to have it. 

My DA colleague at work wants to go to the DLR with her daughter. My DA must have told her of her experience during the Holiday season as one of the best times to visit the DLR. It looks like she convinced her colleague to make a trip in November with us which are dates will be 15-17 in November the first weekend of the Holiday season. The DLR should just say that the official start of the Holiday season should be on 11/8. It is still in the talks but after hearing from my DA, it is likely to happen and we will have company with us during our annual Holiday trip to the DLR. It has been a long time since my DA and I have company during the Holiday season and we will be looking forward to it. There is a lot of planning and there will be some things that we won't do like we usually do during our trips like the ESPN Zone for example. I will take into considerations all the different Holiday activities that I haven't done in quite some time like meeting Santa, decorating cookies, Pixie Hollow, etc. I remember that Storybook Land ride and Casey Jr was down for refurbishment last year during the start of the Holiday season 11/12 as the start date for last years Holiday season. But it reopened on the date we arrived on the 16th which was nice. They will like the decorations on the houses at Storybook Land ride and that will be a ride that she will like. 

I have stayed at HoJo in the past and it is a very nice place to stay with low rates and different variety of rooms to choose from. But after staying at BWPPI over the years, I have chosen the other sister hotels around the area (BWAI and BW Stovall's) as my choices if I don't stay at BWPPI. I will one day stay at the DLR hotels during the Holiday season. I still would recommend BWPPI as a place to stay when you visit the DLR with the location and decent rates.


----------



## AZlady

Okay experts-here is a technical question. 

My plan was to stay at DCG ( for the first time) on my first holiday trip...Nov 16-19. I was okay with the hotel not being in full holiday mode. But now I'm wondering if they will be " in the process" of decorating and congested with workers/boxes. Sounds silly..I know. Or do they work on it at night? When you get up its like Disney magic on what they did overnight ? Or you they block of section all day while working on it 
This was going to be my one time DCG splurge so I want to get it right 
Thanks again! ( maybe I will be a converted level 2 by Christmas!)


----------



## Sherry E

mvf-m11c said:


> I have not been on much lately since work but I was able to do a few updates during my past trip earlier this month at the WDS. I still am so excited to go to the WDS during the D23 event and it was worth every penny.
> 
> I was kind of surprise to see all the start dates for the Halloween season and Holiday season in the Backstage Pass magazine. I figured it out too that TDA never tells the start date for the Holiday season until mid Summer.
> 
> It does make sense that they want to start the Holiday season on Tuesday instead of Monday when Veterans Day is on Monday the 11th this year.
> 
> That has still puzzled me the last few years why TDA started the Holiday season on a Monday when in the past it starts on Friday. Most of the decor is up except for the DLR hotels and the entertainment (fireworks and parade) are running on the weekend before the actual date of the Holiday season started. It still puzzles me today these last few years why can't they just start the date on the 8th when most of everything is up and running.
> 
> To make 11/12 the start date every year for the Holiday season is a very interesting date to have it.
> 
> My DA colleague at work wants to go to the DLR with her daughter. My DA must have told her of her experience during the Holiday season as one of the best times to visit the DLR. It looks like she convinced her colleague to make a trip in November with us which are dates will be 15-17 in November the first weekend of the Holiday season. The DLR should just say that the official start of the Holiday season should be on 11/8. It is still in the talks but after hearing from my DA, it is likely to happen and we will have company with us during our annual Holiday trip to the DLR. It has been a long time since my DA and I have company during the Holiday season and we will be looking forward to it. There is a lot of planning and there will be some things that we won't do like we usually do during our trips like the ESPN Zone for example. I will take into considerations all the different Holiday activities that I haven't done in quite some time like meeting Santa, decorating cookies, Pixie Hollow, etc. I remember that Storybook Land ride and Casey Jr was down for refurbishment last year during the start of the Holiday season 11/12 as the start date for last years Holiday season. But it reopened on the date we arrived on the 16th which was nice. They will like the decorations on the houses at Storybook Land ride and that will be a ride that she will like.
> 
> I have stayed at HoJo in the past and it is a very nice place to stay with low rates and different variety of rooms to choose from. But after staying at BWPPI over the years, I have chosen the other sister hotels around the area (BWAI and BW Stovall's) as my choices if I don't stay at BWPPI. I will one day stay at the DLR hotels during the Holiday season. I still would recommend BWPPI as a place to stay when you visit the DLR with the location and decent rates.



*Bret -*

I think it would be an interesting way to handle things, if DLR decided, "We are going to start the holiday season on such-and-such date every year, regardless of the day of the week."  They could just pick one date - like 11/12 or 11/13 or whenever, and make that the official season start date every year, whether it was a Monday or a Thursday or a Sunday!

Or, another idea would be to just decide to start the season on the same day of the month each year.  Like instead of saying "November 12th will be the start date every year," Disney could just say,"The season will begin on the second Friday in November or the second Monday in November every year, regardless of the date."

Disney would probably never do things like that, but right now they've jumped from Fridays to Mondays to now a Tuesday.  And the Halloween Party is apparently starting on a Monday when it has always begun on Fridays in the past.  This is confusing for people because -- as someone pointed out in the Halloween Superthread -- all people have to refer to is what happened in previous years when they are trying to plan their trips.  And some people like to plan way in advance if they have to travel a long way.  If the days of the week and the dates keep switching around every year, it is hard to know exactly what to do.





AZlady said:


> Okay experts-here is a technical question.
> 
> My plan was to stay at DCG ( for the first time) on my first holiday trip...Nov 16-19. I was okay with the hotel not being in full holiday mode. But now I'm wondering if they will be " in the process" of decorating and congested with workers/boxes. Sounds silly..I know. Or do they work on it at night? When you get up its like Disney magic on what they did overnight ? Or you they block of section all day while working on it
> This was going to be my one time DCG splurge so I want to get it right
> Thanks again! ( maybe I will be a converted level 2 by Christmas!)



*AZlady --*

I highly doubt that any of the GCH decorations will be going up during your trip.  It's possible, but not likely unless Disney totally changes their hotel decorating schedule this year.  Even if they went up earlier this year due to the late Thanksgiving, I don't think the GCH decorations would be up any earlier than 11/21 -- and that is really pushing it.  Most likely the decorations would be up only a few days before Thanksgiving at most, and not a full week or more in advance.

The decor at the 3 hotels is not as involved and complicated as the decor in the parks, so it can literally be done in a couple of days, and it will mostly be done in the wee hours.  Nothing in the hotel lobby will be blocked off or obstructed for very long. People will wake up one morning and the giant tree will magically appear!


----------



## tksbaskets

Phoenixrising said:


> I've decided to book the Holiday tour, and am planning to book it the day the booking window comes available. I'm also contemplating on making a reservation at the Blue Bayou for the last day of my trip.



Sounds wonderful!



AZlady said:


> Okay experts-here is a technical question.
> 
> My plan was to stay at DCG ( for the first time) on my first holiday trip...Nov 16-19. I was okay with the hotel not being in full holiday mode. But now I'm wondering if they will be " in the process" of decorating and congested with workers/boxes. Sounds silly..I know. Or do they work on it at night? When you get up its like Disney magic on what they did overnight ? Or you they block of section all day while working on it
> This was going to be my one time DCG splurge so I want to get it right
> Thanks again! ( maybe I will be a converted level 2 by Christmas!)



The Disney Magic happens under cloak of darkness for the most part.  On our 2011 trip we came down one morning and the lobby had gone from Christmas to regular.  "Ah, where's the tree?" We heard from a lounging guest that the change over started at 11 pm and by the morning the HUGE tree and all the decorations were gone.

*Brett* - Where are you going during D23?  I really hope I can make a D23 convention one day.  Until then - I hope you do a trip report.

TK


----------



## tksbaskets

Sherry E said:


> Yes, definitely, if I liked corn dogs to begin with then I would love the ones at DLR.  They are quite substantial.  I have tried them.  It was a lot of corn dog to eat for someone who doesn't like corn dogs!  I'll stick with my trusty peppermint ice cream from Gibson Girl and gingerbread cookies with mouse ears!!
> 
> I loved that HGTV flower-based special.  That one is one of my favorites.  I still have it saved on the DVR and I might just have to watch it again soon!  I, of course, love any and all Disney Parks or Cruise Line specials on any channel, but my favorites are the ones that are specific to Disneyland (such as "_Guy's Disney Holiday_" and "_Disneyland: Behind the Magic_") and/or the ones that focus on very specific parts of the holiday season at WDW (such as the HGTV flower/garden holiday show and the food decorations-related show that Raven Symone hosted several years back).
> 
> I was telling Bret in his TR last week that the "_Disneyland: Behind the Magic_" show that used to air on Travel Channel is now running on Destination America, and it has been updated to include much, much more coverage of DCA (with new Cars Land and Buena Vista Street footage).  The old version of that show -- the one I originally saw like 6 years ago or before -- was mostly about DL with just some teeny DCA glimpses.  Then it was updated to include some of the newer things that had opened up after that, and now it has been updated again to where DCA seems to be a major focus of the show.  What's funny is that, in the updating of this Disneyland show with a heavier focus on DCA than in the past, someone in the editing booth failed to remove the footage of the Golden Gate Bridge and other things that are no longer in DCA!  Sure, they've got plenty of footage of DCA now, but they've also got stuff in there that has been gone for a while!
> 
> I think I might have to write a letter to whoever it is that produced that Disneyland special and edited it, to remind them that they are showing things that don't exist anymore.



LOL about the substantial Corn Dog!  I have to admit I also share a love of Peppermint Ice Cream and the Mickey Gingerbread cookies that are seemingly absent at WDW.

I'll keep my eye out for the travel channel show.  You know I love to watch all things Disney.

Am I missing a Bret trip report??

Teresa


----------



## Phoenixrising

I've decided to not let my back that's currently in recovery from the bad accident prevent me from experiencing all that I want to accomplish on this trip. Intend to bring lots of Tylenol, Advil, muscle relaxants to keep it happy, and that should keep it in line for the most part. It's looking like I am going to have a minor permanent curve in my spine from the accident, but have been told it's now not curved enough to cause problems in the future. At least it's not as bad as it was post accident (downright scary!). For this I'm grateful.I'm really looking forward to the trip, and am still making some decisions as I go as to what other things I'd like to try on this trip that we couldn't afford as a family. I can't wait to hear more info about the upcoming Christmas time season at DL!


----------



## mvf-m11c

Sherry E said:


> *Bret -*
> 
> I think it would be an interesting way to handle things, if DLR decided, "We are going to start the holiday season on such-and-such date every year, regardless of the day of the week."  They could just pick one date - like 11/12 or 11/13 or whenever, and make that the official season start date every year, whether it was a Monday or a Thursday or a Sunday!
> 
> Or, another idea would be to just decide to start the season on the same day of the month each year.  Like instead of saying "November 12th will be the start date every year," Disney could just say,"The season will begin on the second Friday in November or the second Monday in November every year, regardless of the date."
> 
> Disney would probably never do things like that, but right now they've jumped from Fridays to Mondays to now a Tuesday.  And the Halloween Party is apparently starting on a Monday when it has always begun on Fridays in the past.  This is confusing for people because -- as someone pointed out in the Halloween Superthread -- all people have to refer to is what happened in previous years when they are trying to plan their trips.  And some people like to plan way in advance if they have to travel a long way.  If the days of the week and the dates keep switching around every year, it is hard to know exactly what to do.



At least TDA is telling all of us during the latest Backstage Pass magazine what the start dates of the Halloween season, MHP and Holiday season. 

This is very interesting how they change some of the dates for the start up of MHP which mostly starts on Friday and now starts on Monday. All of these dates are confusing at first and it will be clear later on. 




tksbaskets said:


> *Brett* - Where are you going during D23?  I really hope I can make a D23 convention one day.  Until then - I hope you do a trip report.



I just went to the WDS in Burbank during a D23 WDSaA tour. It was so fun that I still can't stop thinking about it. I started the WDS tour trip report and you can go to the link below. A lot of D23 events are coming up especially with the D23 Expo in a few months. 




tksbaskets said:


> LOL about the substantial Corn Dog!  I have to admit I also share a love of Peppermint Ice Cream and the Mickey Gingerbread cookies that are seemingly absent at WDW.
> 
> I'll keep my eye out for the travel channel show.  You know I love to watch all things Disney.
> 
> Am I missing a Bret trip report??
> 
> Teresa



I love to go to the Little Red Wagon at DL or Corn Dog Castle at DCA to get a corn dog. The peppermint ice cream at Gibson Girl Ice Cream Parlor is very nice during the Holiday season. The Mickey gingerbread cookie is something that I must try when I go back in November.


----------



## Sherry E

tksbaskets said:


> LOL about the substantial Corn Dog!  I have to admit I also share a love of Peppermint Ice Cream and the Mickey Gingerbread cookies that are seemingly absent at WDW.
> 
> I'll keep my eye out for the travel channel show.  You know I love to watch all things Disney.
> 
> Am I missing a Bret trip report??
> 
> Teresa



*TK --*

By now you found Bret's TR.  But you know he always has a TR going on, so you can basically check in on his main TR thread anytime of year and find a TR in progress.  Maybe the title change threw you off and you didn't notice it?

I find that I am becoming even more attached to and craving the peppermint ice cream at Gibson Girl in DL because last year GG was the only place I could get the "real" Dreyer's Peppermint Stick ice cream.  If you recall from my TR musings, I mentioned last year that all of the stupid stores in my area - Ralphs, Vons, Walgreen's, Rite Aid, CVS, etc. - only carried the Slow Churned (50% less fat) variety of the ice cream, and the flavor and color were not the same as the "real" kind sold in Disneyland.  

One night I actually roamed the streets in the cold Winter air -- after dark, by myself, on Christmas -- going to 4 different stores in search of real peppermint ice cream.  There was none to be found.  Only the stupid Slow Churned stuff.  Ralphs failed me -- they always carry the good stuff, but not last year.  They had the real Pumpkin ice cream and the Slow Churned Pumpkin ice cream, but not the real peppermint in the bright pink carton.

I'd hate to think that I have to schlep to Baskin Robbins this year and get their peppermint ice cream because I like the Dreyer's version and Ralphs will have it on sale at various times, but desperate times call for desperate measures!

I recall a Ralphs employee telling me that they get their holiday season ice cream in stock even before the Fall/Halloween season (pumpkin) ice cream, and often times the Dreyer's peppermint ice cream hits the shelves in September.  I always thought that September seemed too early to be buying holiday ice cream and I told myself that I couldn't convince myself to buy it until at least November.

So...where will I be in 4 months, when September begins?  You guessed it.  I will be stalking Ralphs' frozen treats aisle, on the prowl for the REAL peppermint ice cream!





Phoenixrising said:


> I've decided to not let my back that's currently in recovery from the bad accident prevent me from experiencing all that I want to accomplish on this trip. Intend to bring lots of Tylenol, Advil, muscle relaxants to keep it happy, and that should keep it in line for the most part. It's looking like I am going to have a minor permanent curve in my spine from the accident, but have been told it's now not curved enough to cause problems in the future. At least it's not as bad as it was post accident (downright scary!). For this I'm grateful.I'm really looking forward to the trip, and am still making some decisions as I go as to what other things I'd like to try on this trip that we couldn't afford as a family. I can't wait to hear more info about the upcoming Christmas time season at DL!



*Trish -*

After the year you've had so far, I'd say that a nice holiday DLR trip is exactly what the doctor ordered, as the saying goes!  You need to treat yourself and do every fun thing you can possibly manage to do!  But don't push yourself -- be sure to rest and take it easy when you need to.  Advil, Tylenol and your muscle relaxant of choice will come in handy!





mvf-m11c said:


> At least TDA is telling all of us during the latest Backstage Pass magazine what the start dates of the Halloween season, MHP and Holiday season.
> 
> This is very interesting how they change some of the dates for the start up of MHP which mostly starts on Friday and now starts on Monday. All of these dates are confusing at first and it will be clear later on.
> 
> ....The Mickey gingerbread cookie is something that I must try when I go back in November.



*Bret --*

I don't think I realized that you had never tried one of the gingerbread cookies with mouse ears!  They're yummy if you like gingerbread!  They cost $4 and some change, and sometimes the chocolate on the ears and buttons is better than other times.  The last couple of years I have gotten the cookies at the Market House, but now that the Market House is a Starbucks I will have to get them elsewhere.  The cookies are basically sold in all of the candy shops (including Marceline's), and most of the bake shops.  There are also regular, non-mouse ears gingerbread cookies sold in some spots, but I stick to the ones with ears!


----------



## Phoenixrising

I've spent the past 4 months doing very little thanks to the accident, and it's slowly been driving me insane. Was cleared for normal activity 1 1/2 weeks ago, and my docs feel it's time to see how far I can push things before it get's sore. I have high hopes that the Kiniesology is going to help me with the second phase of recovery. It's now my neck and shoulders that I'm having ongoing problems with, the rest of the injuries have healed themselves. This trip will be the test to see if I can handle the rides and a longer flight. We want to go to WDW in a couple of years, and this trip will let me know if we will be able to do it. So this is the dry run so to speak. The trip we want to take in a couple of years would be a 8 day stay at WDW followed by 4 days in Baltimore, and 3 days of flying between our destinations for a total of 15 days. If I can manage my back during this trip, the WDW trip is a go. So my goals are to see how far I can push it, and find out what my limits are when it comes to the wilder rides. You don't how until you try, and will bring the drugs in case I do push it too far.


----------



## perlster

This is a third-hand (at least) "report", but it's out there, so .....

*Supposedly*, the Candlelight Processional will return to the "traditional" schedule in 2013, with two performances (each) on the evenings of Saturday the 7th and Sunday the 8th of December.


----------



## mom2rtk

perlster said:


> This is a third-hand (at least) "report", but it's out there, so .....
> 
> *Supposedly*, the Candlelight Processional will return to the "traditional" schedule in 2013, with two performances (each) on the evenings of Saturday the 7th and Sunday the 8th of December.



If true, I wonder if that gives any hint about the possible addition of a hard ticket Christmas party.


----------



## czmom

perlster said:


> This is a third-hand (at least) "report", but it's out there, so .....
> 
> Supposedly, the Candlelight Processional will return to the "traditional" schedule in 2013, with two performances (each) on the evenings of Saturday the 7th and Sunday the 8th of December.



Hmmm...not sure how I would feel about that. We leave on the 7th. On one hand, the crowds during the CP won't be an issue. But I was looking forward to possibly seeing it this year. But like Janet said, maybe it is alluding to a Christmas party


----------



## Sherry E

perlster said:


> This is a third-hand (at least) "report", but it's out there, so .....
> 
> *Supposedly*, the Candlelight Processional will return to the "traditional" schedule in 2013, with two performances (each) on the evenings of Saturday the 7th and Sunday the 8th of December.



*perlster -*

Thank you for posting that for us!  I appreciate it!  Even if it is third-hand and not confirmed yet, it is something interesting to chew on and ponder for now!  

I know it's important to always preface any bit of possible news with the fact that it's not confirmed or that it's third-hand or whatever (because people will get wind of a tiny morsel of something that _may or may not_ happen in the future and run wild with it, thinking that it's a fact), but sometimes these third-hand, unconfirmed reports actually end up happening.

Last year I heard in June (though an unconfirmed, unofficial source) that those giant candy canes would be at Trolley Treats on BVS for the holiday season and they were.  So, you never know...

My only question would be, why would DLR have run the CP for 20 nights last year and get all sorts of new people interested in it, only to then reduce it back to a 2-night schedule this year (and presumably, on an invitation-only basis again)?  I can see why they'd want to clear out space on the schedule for a Christmas party (if that's what is happening), but why cut back the CP schedule so drastically?  That's a strange way of doing things!

I remember hearing speculation at one point a while back that DLR could do something like start the CP in Town Square for a couple of nights and then move it to DCA for the rest of the season, or move it to the theater in DL.  I wonder if that's a possibility.

Well, now I am more curious than ever to see how this holiday season plays out.  I thought the CP could be relocated but I didn't think it would go back to only 2 nights!

Hmmm.... (to quote czmom!)


----------



## perlster

A possible "reason", which interestingly (or not) enough, was not part of the initial "report",  is that "Main Street revenue" declined significantly on the C.P. nights.


----------



## Sherry E

perlster said:


> A possible "reason", which interestingly (or not) enough, was not part of the initial "report",  is that "Main Street revenue" declined significantly on the C.P. nights.



Well, that would make sense as being a reason for cutting down the number of nights.  If Disney saw any kind of significant loss in profits -- all the while having to shell out money to each narrator for 2 shows a night, 40 shows total -- that would definitely be a reason for an abrupt change.  As someone who loved the CP (and now I am reallllllly glad I made the effort to see it in its Town Square setting twice last year), I can still see the business reasoning behind it if that's what the reasoning is.

I guess I would have hoped that maybe Disney would just reduce the number of shows or nights by half, or maybe have 4 CP days (two weekends) instead of only 2.  At the very least I would expect them to move the CP to another spot where they won't lose revenue, but that may not happen this year.


----------



## Sherry E

Okay, I dug around online and I think I found the same Candlelight Processional tidbit that perlster was referring to, probably on the same site.

Basically, it appears that certain participants in this year's CP were told that the CP schedule for this year will be the traditional 2-night schedule on the dates that perlster mentioned.  They received a letter.  There will be more info for them in August.

The person who reported (leaked) the info is a potential participant, I think (though he/she did not get the letter), and the info seems pretty legitimate, to be honest.  The actual text of the info that was sent out looks believable.  So I am inclined to think that the CP will, indeed, be a 2-night thing once again.  It still seems like an extreme cutback, but it looks like it's true.  ....Still not officially confirmed by Disney, of course, but it is probably legitimate.

The sort of 'off-the-cuff' commentary that was offered after that person's report is what is in question...something about a supposed new management group...something about losing tons of money (as perlster mentioned previously)...I don't know how accurate any of that is, but the part about the 2-night CP on 12/7 and 12/8 looks to be on the up and up...unofficially!


----------



## pinksand

perlster said:


> A possible "reason", which interestingly (or not) enough, was not part of the initial "report",  is that "Main Street revenue" declined significantly on the C.P. nights.



I heard the same thing about CP going back to 2 nights over the weekend from a very credible friend.  This friend said that CP "lost money" which didn't make any sense to me at the time since it was free, but Perlster's info above does place it into context.


----------



## Sherry E

pinksand said:


> I heard the same thing about CP going back to 2 nights over the weekend from a very credible friend.  This friend said that CP "lost money" which didn't make any sense to me at the time since it was free, but Perlster's info above does place it into context.



I'm very glad that the CP lasted for so many nights last year because it gave me a chance to finally see it, which I had always wanted to do.  If it had been limited to only 2 nights forever, scoring seats would have been much harder -- if not impossible -- to pull off.  The extra nights allowed for more chances to get seats.  Also, I'm sure the longtime CP attendees appreciated the chance to have more choices of when to see it, so they were not confined to one lone weekend.

However, that said, I do think that Disney did too much, too soon.  Twenty nights -- that's 40 shows, folks! -- was a lot to unleash on people.  I think they should have started off with half of that -- maybe 10 nights (20 shows).  Or even just a few more shows than a single weekend...  But starting off with 20 nights was hard for a lot of people to take in.

I think that people made more out of the crowds than was accurate.  I think people thought and expected it would be horribly, oppressively crowded and it actually was not that bad.  I have literally seen worse crowds than that after a Fantasmic showing.

Still, one cannot argue with lost revenue.  So if Disney truly feels it lost that much revenue by having the CP on Main Street, then they would have to come up with another plan for the CP in the future if they are going to run it for more nights.

I'm fairly certain that last year's 20-night CP run was intended to build excitement for it so that it could be used as a money-maker (via dinner packages) in the future, if they moved it to a theater.  That was probably the original plan for this year.  

So I wonder how the Disney Parks press machine will spin it for us -- "We gave you 40 CP shows last year and now that you've become fans of it...we're taking it away from you and it will once again be invitation-only, and you won't be able to get seats!"  If there is a party in the works, they can use the party to sort of distract people from the CP thing. If there is a Limited Time Magic holiday event, they can use that too.


----------



## egritz

We are going to be in DL Dec 8-13 and my Dad really wants to take a 1 day detour to visit Knots Berry Farm.

Does anyone know what KBF does to celebrate the Christmas Holidays?  Also any suggestions for travel from the Anabella to KBF? Are there shuttles or anything? We are flying & will have DD2 and will not have a car seat...so will probably need a shuttle or bus....


----------



## Sherry E

egritz said:


> We are going to be in DL Dec 8-13 and my Dad really wants to take a 1 day detour to visit Knots Berry Farm.
> 
> Does anyone know what KBF does to celebrate the Christmas Holidays?  Also any suggestions for travel from the Anabella to KBF? Are there shuttles or anything? We are flying & will have DD2 and will not have a car seat...so will probably need a shuttle or bus....



*egritz -*

Hopefully you caught the reply I gave to your previous post a page or two back!

I think that perlster actually has some experience with Knott's at Christmas time.  Perlster, are you still out there??

Also, I know that Phoenixrising (Trish) is planning on venturing over to Knott's for a day this coming holiday season too, so I'm sure she will be interested in finding out about the Knott's festivities.

In the meantime, if you look at Page 1 of this thread and scroll down to the 8th or 9th post on that page, you will see a dedicated post for Other holiday things to do (that are non-Disney related).  In that post I included some links to blogs and info about some of the Knott's holiday stuff (like about the Crafts Fair and other things).  Check it out and see if it helps in anyway!

You may want to ask the Anabella/Knott's question in the Southern California Theme Parks forum if no one here knows.  I know that Molly/bumbershoot has stayed at the Anabella, but I don't think she traveled to Knott's from there.


----------



## egritz

Sherry E said:


> *egritz -*
> 
> Hopefully you caught the reply I gave to your previous post a page or two back!
> 
> I think that perlster actually has some experience with Knott's at Christmas time.  Perlster, are you still out there??
> 
> Also, I know that Phoenixrising (Trish) is planning on venturing over to Knott's for a day this coming holiday season too, so I'm sure she will be interested in finding out about the Knott's festivities.
> 
> In the meantime, if you look at Page 1 of this thread and scroll down to the 8th or 9th post on that page, you will see a dedicated post for Other holiday things to do (that are non-Disney related).  In that post I included some links to blogs and info about some of the Knott's holiday stuff (like about the Crafts Fair and other things).  Check it out and see if it helps in anyway!
> 
> You may want to ask the Anabella/Knott's question in the Southern California Theme Parks forum if no one here knows.  I know that Molly/bumbershoot has stayed at the Anabella, but I don't think she traveled to Knott's from there.



Oops, I meant to post that in the main board, not the Christmas one! Will repost!  Thanks though for the tips on the main page, will re-visit that.


----------



## rentayenta

Sherry, they'd rather have gift gifts than a trip.   I'm outnumbered. I won't do both. I'll be here though reading along and celebrating with you all.


----------



## Phoenixrising

I am planning on going to Knott's on Nov 25th. If I get good wifi atBWPPI I will give a mini review while I'm visiting the mouse. After my trip I intend on creating a full trip report, heavy with pics, hopefully by the first week of Dec. I feel for those who look forward to the CP, and the limited run it will have this year. Many people will be dissappointed that they won 't be able to experience this because of it.


----------



## tksbaskets

rentayenta said:


> Sherry, they'd rather have gift gifts than a trip.   I'm outnumbered. I won't do both. I'll be here though reading along and celebrating with you all.



We've been blessed to have a DVC membership since 2006 and we've vacationed at either WDW or DL each Christmas holiday season since being in the collective.  Usually between Christmas and New Years.  Our sons are adults now and were in high school when we started our annual vacation (it was every other year before that since 1997 at a moderate resort and strictly WDW - then we discovered DL )

While we often had a little something in their stockings for Christmas morning, it is understood that the present is a wonderful Disney trip and thank goodness the entire family thinks that's just grand.  Most years I stick park pass vouchers in the stockings.

I can't think of a more wonderful gift.  Work on your family  

We were recently discussing Disneyland specials on TV.  I subscribe to a yahoo group disneythemeparkstv and got a notice that Destination America is showing an updated Disneyland: Behind the Scenes this week.  I've set my DVR and will report back.


----------



## Sherry E

tksbaskets said:


> We've been blessed to have a DVC membership since 2006 and we've vacationed at either WDW or DL each Christmas holiday season since being in the collective.  Usually between Christmas and New Years.  Our sons are adults now and were in high school when we started our annual vacation (it was every other year before that since 1997 at a moderate resort and strictly WDW - then we discovered DL )
> 
> While we often had a little something in their stockings for Christmas morning, it is understood that the present is a wonderful Disney trip and thank goodness the entire family thinks that's just grand.  Most years I stick park pass vouchers in the stockings.
> 
> I can't think of a more wonderful gift.  Work on your family
> 
> We were recently discussing Disneyland specials on TV.  I subscribe to a yahoo group disneythemeparkstv and got a notice that Destination America is showing an updated Disneyland: Behind the Scenes this week.  I've set my DVR and will report back.



*TK -* 

That special on Destination America is what I was just telling you about the other day, that used to be on Travel Channel, with the outdated Golden Gate Bridge snippets but extensive updated footage from Cars Land and BVS.  (Except I was referring to it as "Disneyland - Behind the Magic," because I think it used to be called that back in its original version many years ago.)  That was the one I also mentioned in Bret's TR.

Did you catch what perlster posted here yesterday (and that I later backed up because I read the same thing) - that the CP is likely only going to be held on 2 nights again this year (12/7 and 12/8)?  You won't be able to see it!


----------



## dcraythorn

I have booked my trip to DL. Arriving on 01Dec13 and will be there till the 13th.  I am kinda hoping for a paid Christmas Pary so that I can get one extra day in. 5 days is just not enough. We are going to be staying at the Peacock Suites on the 1st and 2nd then switching over to BW Stovall's. I am so exicted to go at Christmas time.


----------



## czmom

dcraythorn said:


> I have booked my trip to DL. Arriving on 01Dec13 and will be there till the 13th.  I am kinda hoping for a paid Christmas Pary so that I can get one extra day in. 5 days is just not enough. We are going to be staying at the Peacock Suites on the 1st and 2nd then switching over to BW Stovall's. I am so exicted to go at Christmas time.



We are arriving on Nov 30 and staying at Peacock Suites one night before moving to VGC. We will just miss you! Also hoping for the Christmas Party this year!!!


----------



## Sherry E

tksbaskets said:


> We've been blessed to have a DVC membership since 2006 and we've vacationed at either WDW or DL each Christmas holiday season since being in the collective.  Usually between Christmas and New Years.  Our sons are adults now and were in high school when we started our annual vacation (it was every other year before that since 1997 at a moderate resort and strictly WDW - then we discovered DL )
> 
> While we often had a little something in their stockings for Christmas morning, it is understood that the present is a wonderful Disney trip and thank goodness the entire family thinks that's just grand.  Most years I stick park pass vouchers in the stockings.
> 
> I can't think of a more wonderful gift.  Work on your family
> 
> We were recently discussing Disneyland specials on TV.  I subscribe to a yahoo group disneythemeparkstv and got a notice that Destination America is showing an updated Disneyland: Behind the Scenes this week.  I've set my DVR and will report back.



*TK -* 

That special on Destination America is what I was just telling you about the other day, that used to be on Travel Channel, with the outdated Golden Gate Bridge snippets but extensive updated footage from Cars Land and BVS.  (Except I was referring to it as "Disneyland - Behind the Magic," because I think it used to be called that back in its original version many years ago.)  That was the one I also mentioned in Bret's TR.

Did you catch what perlster posted here yesterday (and that I later backed up because I read the same thing) - that the CP is likely only going to be held on 2 nights again this year (12/7 and 12/8)?  You won't be able to see it!






rentayenta said:


> Sherry, they'd rather have gift gifts than a trip.   I'm outnumbered. I won't do both. I'll be here though reading along and celebrating with you all.



*Jenny -*

Madness!

That's really a shame that you won't be able to see holiday Cars Land and holiday Buena Vista Street in person.  From year to year one never knows what changes Disney will make to the decor.  

I can understand -- when I was a kid I wanted gifts.  But I also wanted Disneyland trips!  I am still crossing my fingers for you that you'll be able to swing a short trip for a couple of days but if not, yes, please stay with us for Disneyland/holiday news, discussion and the Theme Week Countdown coming this summer!





Phoenixrising said:


> I am planning on going to Knott's on Nov 25th. If I get good wifi atBWPPI I will give a mini review while I'm visiting the mouse. After my trip I intend on creating a full trip report, heavy with pics, hopefully by the first week of Dec. I feel for those who look forward to the CP, and the limited run it will have this year. Many people will be dissappointed that they won 't be able to experience this because of it.




*Trish -*

It will be great to have a TR thread with comprehensive Knott's Merry Farm photos!  I will definitely add a link to it with the other Knott's info on the first page.  Even though a lot of people skip Knott's because it's not quite up to Disney's level of quality and amazing-ness, I know that at least a few people (such as egritz, above) venture over there for one day during their Disney trips, and if the holiday offerings are substantial enough at Knott's people will be more inclined to check them out in person.

Yes, the CP thing is a bit sad -- mainly because it's such a drastic drop-off in shows from last year.  I wish there had been more of a compromise.  I have a feeling that Disney did not plan it that way when this year began, but through the course of meetings and crunching numbers they concluded that it would not be cost-effective to have the CP run for so many nights in Town Square again this year and they just reduced it back down to 2 nights.  Maybe at that point of decision it was too late to try to plan for the CP to be held in another location around DLR, in which case they could add in dinner packages and make money.  That could be on the agenda for next year.






dcraythorn said:


> I have booked my trip to DL. Arriving on 01Dec13 and will be there till the 13th.  I am kinda hoping for a paid Christmas Pary so that I can get one extra day in. 5 days is just not enough. We are going to be staying at the Peacock Suites on the 1st and 2nd then switching over to BW Stovall's. I am so exicted to go at Christmas time.




*dcraythorn -*

Fantastic!  It's a wonderful time of year to go.  Do you mean that you'e hoping for a paid party so you can get an extra day in Disneyland for a cheaper price?  Otherwise, you could always just buy a one-day/one-park ticket to Disneyland!  The Christmas party ticket would allow for shorter hours to the one park, I assume.

Well, it will be interesting to see how it all unfolds.  If not for the Limited Time Magic promo this year -- which I know is going to play into the holiday season events in some way -- I would think there would be a definite party on the horizon.  The LTM thing could be married with a party of sorts, or it could replace a possible party this year.



​


*Let's recap what we know or have learned so far about this upcoming season:



1. Official:   The Holidays at Disneyland Resort begin on Tuesday, November 12, 2013 (from Backstage Pass Magazine, the newsletter/calendar for AP holders); and


2.  Unofficial, but highly likely:   The Candlelight Processional/Ceremony will most likely revert back to a 2-night schedule in DL this year, to be held on Sat., Dec. 7 and Sun., Dec. 8, 2013.  Participants/performers of the CP will learn more information in August.  THIS COULD ALWAYS CHANGE, and the CP could end up with more shows or nights than what is currently being talked about now, but so far it looks like it is destined for 2 nights/4 shows only in 2013.*




*Other than that, we don't know too much that is confirmed or almost-certain-to-happen.  We know that Limited Time Magic will likely be incorporated into the holidays in some way.*


​


----------



## sweethannah

This has probably been answered but it's an awful long thread ( and I appreciate the recent cliff notes  ) but does the Official start of the holiday season mean that the Resort hotels will have their full decor up as well? Thank you muchly


----------



## Sherry E

czmom said:


> We are arriving on Nov 30 and staying at Peacock Suites one night before moving to VGC. We will just miss you! Also hoping for the Christmas Party this year!!!



Okay, *czmom *- You have got me curious now.  I just have to ask!

You've mentioned a couple of times that you really want a Christmas party.  And I think a party is definitely coming too, but it may not be this year, or it may be this year.  

Knowing that the crowds for a party would not be that light (if DLR handles a Christmas party like they handle their Halloween parties), and knowing that the same holiday entertainment (parade, fireworks, snow) that would be part of a party in DL will be available to you as part of regular general admission if there is no party this year, then what would be the reason for wanting to spend the extra money on a party?  

The Halloween Party makes sense to me because there is a fireworks show and a Cavalcade that don't happen in Disneyland at any other time and the only way to see them would be at the Halloween party.  But, as rumors have indicated, there is a chance that Disney would make the existing holiday parade and fireworks part of a party...and then run them for the general public/non-party folks for the rest of the season after the parties end, which would diminish exclusivity.

I am genuinely interested in hearing the differing opinions and getting some insight!  I know there are some people who feel as I do and are hoping for either a party in DCA instead of in DL, or at least hoping for a party with all-new entertainment in DL.  But I also know there are lots of people who want a party.  So I ask because I'm sure there are a lot of folks who feel the same way as you do!

So, all of the peeps out there who hope for a party, speak up and tell me why!  Help me understand.  Maybe I will start wanting a party too!


----------



## Sherry E

sweethannah said:


> This has probably been answered but it's an awful long thread ( and I appreciate the recent cliff notes  ) but does the Official start of the holiday season mean that the Resort hotels will have their full decor up as well? Thank you muchly



*sweethannah -*

It has been answered recently (I posted the different stages of decorations for AZlady a page or two or three back), and you need not comb through the entire 24 pages to find the answer!  Sometimes you can get an answer by just skimming the last couple of pages in a thread or scrolling down the first page for the hotel info.

I'm always happy to answer again, though!

No, the hotels will not be decorated (with Santa and caroler appearances) on 11/12.  They usually do not get their decorations until right around Thanksgiving, or the day after.  The GCH gets decorated first, then the DLH and the PPH last.  Even DTD won't be 100% in the holiday swing of things on 11/12.  Only the 2 parks are in full decoration mode on the season start date.  

However, because Thanksgiving is so late this year (at the very end of November), I have a hunch that at least the GCH may get some decorations before the holiday, but probably no more than a few days ahead of time, if at all.


----------



## czmom

Sherry-

This will be my first visit to DLR since I was 6, and I am so excited to bring my own kids this year. We have spent the last two Decembers at WDW and absolutely loved Mickey's Very Merry Christmas Party.  There is just something extra magical when it is an exclusive event in the evenings. I love Christmas in general. Honestly, I am not aware of how the Halloween parties are ran at DLR...so I am just going by the MVMCP at WDW. Loved the snow on Main Street, special appearances by rare characters that are only out for parties, dance parties, people dressed in holiday attire with Santa hats, Christmas parade, and my kids loved the "free" cookies and hot cocoa. Ride lines were super short too.  I realize I could experience most of this without the party, but I would selfishly love to see Mickey's Soundsational Parade on non-party days and then the Christmas Parade at the party. We will also be there for 6 days....so having a 5 day hopper plus an additional party day would be great. 
That being said, I am totally fine with the chance of them bringing back a 6 day ticket this year and keeping the Christmas festivities every night of the holiday season. Would be something different for us. 
Either way- cannot wait for December to get here!!!


----------



## tksbaskets

Sherry E said:


> *TK -*
> 
> Did you catch what perlster posted here yesterday (and that I later backed up because I read the same thing) - that the CP is likely only going to be held on 2 nights again this year (12/7 and 12/8)?  You won't be able to see it!



I'm a little bummed about the CP but will find fun things to fill the gap.  We're already planning on the BBQ at Big Thunder Ranch....soup at the Carnation Cafe....watching Alladin!  So much to do and that doesn't even touch Cars Land and the new BVS.


----------



## Sherry E

czmom said:


> Sherry-
> 
> This will be my first visit to DLR since I was 6, and I am so excited to bring my own kids this year. We have spent the last two Decembers at WDW and absolutely loved Mickey's Very Merry Christmas Party.  There is just something extra magical when it is an exclusive event in the evenings. I love Christmas in general. Honestly, I am not aware of how the Halloween parties are ran at DLR...so I am just going by the MVMCP at WDW. Loved the snow on Main Street, special appearances by rare characters that are only out for parties, dance parties, people dressed in holiday attire with Santa hats, Christmas parade, and my kids loved the "free" cookies and hot cocoa. Ride lines were super short too.  I realize I could experience most of this without the party, but I would selfishly love to see Mickey's Soundsational Parade on non-party days and then the Christmas Parade at the party. We will also be there for 6 days....so having a 5 day hopper plus an additional party day would be great.
> That being said, I am totally fine with the chance of them bringing back a 6 day ticket this year and keeping the Christmas festivities every night of the holiday season. Would be something different for us.
> Either way- cannot wait for December to get here!!!



*czmom -*

I hadn't been following the saga of the 6-day ticket lately.  Is there a chance of that happening, and that it might be brought back?

As for the Halloween parties at DLR -- since the event moved over to Disneyland and out of California Adventure, Disney began selling more tickets.  I think that they sell too many tickets for each party night, and it leaves the parties not feeling all that...exclusive!  To me, it feels like there are too many people at the party.  It's not that the crowds are unmanageable or out of control, but it just feels too crowded for a party that people are paying a lot of money for.

I would rather that Disney added in a few extra party nights and kept the number of tickets sold to each event down.  The only problem with adding in extra Halloween party nights during the Halloween Time is that the weekday hours are shorter to begin with (September and October at DLR are considered off-peak season, no matter how popular Halloween Time is), even without a party.  The party requires Disneyland to close a couple of hours earlier (or more) than it ordinarily would close.  To add in more party nights means to cut park hours short on more nights, and I don't think that would go over well with people who have interest in attending the Halloween party.  SO that probably wouldn't work, but I do wish they would sell fewer tickets.

At WDW, certain things can be done that are not as easily pulled off at DLR.  If someone doesn't wish to attend a Halloween party at WDW, they have 3 other parks to go to and a whole bunch of hotels to explore.  At DLR, if someone doesn't want to do the party in DL he/she is forced over to DCA, or to roam aimlessly in DTD or the 3 hotels.

Good points about the Christmas party!  I really appreciate that you took the time to explain it to me.  First of all, how frustrating is it (for all of us) to know that Disney is probably fully aware of whether there will be a party or not this year (not to mention fully aware of any other holiday plans too), but that we won't find out for a while?  So annoying!  They know what they're doing.  We know that they know what the plans are.  They might as well just spill the beans now if there is going to be a party.

I can understand the appeal of being able to see 2 different parades during your trip!  I hadn't thought of that.  It is possible that there could be some characters at a party who are not out in the daytime.  Disney limited the access to the Villains during Halloween Time last year but made them readily available at the Halloween party, so I would suppose that they'd try the same tactic with Christmas too.

I still think that this Limited Time Magic deal for 2013 is going to impact a party one way or the other -- either it will be used as an excuse to have a holiday party, OR it will postpone a party until next year.  Somehow, that LTM thing is going to factor in to the fate of a party for this year.

In any case, yes, you'll have a great time whether or not there is an official party!  DLR isn't as massive as WDW, of course, but we pack a lot of Christmas cheer into two parks, well over 700 Christmas trees and 3 hotels!  Even the Goofy's Kitchen Christmas tree is adorable!

I understand the Christmas love that you have!  It is my favorite time of year.    I love every single thing about it.  I don't think there is any part of the holiday season that I don't love.  I have waxed poetic about Christmas time in my TRs, repeatedly.  I don't even "celebrate" in the same way many people do, but I think I adore Christmas more than most of the people who do celebrate in the typical ways because I don't have the same stress involved.  For me, I can just sit back and enjoy all of the wonders and beauty of it (while scarfing down my peppermint ice cream!) without the hassles that other people have!




tksbaskets said:


> I'm a little bummed about the CP but will find fun things to fill the gap.  We're already planning on the BBQ at Big Thunder Ranch....soup at the Carnation Cafe....watching Alladin!  So much to do and that doesn't even touch Cars Land and the new BVS.



*TK -*

As sad as I am that the CP will most likely not be doing a multi-night run this year, chances are that I will end up at DLR on that weekend of 12/7 or 12/8 anyway (most likely I would arrive on 12/8), so I still have a chance to try and see it if I feel like jockeying for a position.  Unfortunately I don't think it will be as easy to nab seats as it was for me last year -- the crowds will be too big -- but it will be there if I want to brave it!

Don't forget some quality GCH lobby time, enjoying the carolers and Santa!  You'll have a wonderful trip even without the CP, and it will be interesting for you to compare crowds between the week you're going and the time you usually go, over New Year's.

Plus, you have many new decorations to see, new trees to see, new gingerbread houses, Bell Ringers to enjoy, new Santas to meet, the Mad T Party Christmas thing, new Mardi Gras masks to see, etc.


----------



## Phoenixrising

I do agree with Sherry in that they now sell too many tickets for the MHP. I was at the MHP in 2010, and while there were crowds, it never bothered me as the crowds were moderate. When we went to the MHP in 2011 it was to a party that they had oversold tickets for. It was wall to wall people, and the ride lineups were just as bad as during the day. The MHP, and  Halloween time in DL I enjoy the atmosphere and everything about it. I'm not that personally too keen on a party similar to the MVMCP in WDW at DL. I do hope that if they do decide to have a Christmas party this year it would be in CA, as to not impact the special things that happen in DL. I think that it would be a much better fit there, and the crowds would be more manageable, as the park is more spread out. I opened a Flickr account recently so I've got place to upload pics to. I think we need an updated report on Knott's for it's Christmas time decorations and the different shows, parades, etc that they have there. I don't mind doing it, and will try to get it done fairly quickly after my trip, so that if others are interested in going there, they have an idea of what to expect. If nothing else it will people an updated idea of what Knott's has to offer during Christmas.


----------



## DizMe

Oh!  I have our trip booked for Dec 5-8, right when CP is unofficially scheduled!  How does this affect someone who isn't part of CP?  Do they still have the later parade?


----------



## Sherry E

DizMe said:


> Oh!  I have our trip booked for Dec 5-8, right when CP is unofficially scheduled!  How does this affect someone who isn't part of CP?  Do they still have the later parade?



Hi,* DizMe*!

You know, last year was my first year seeing the CP, and that was during the marathon 20-night run of it.  I know the later parade was impacted on CP nights and the time was changed or there was just one parade, but when the CP used to be just a 2-night event (as it sounds like it will probably be this year), I'm not sure what happened with the parade.  I'm sure that the evening parade must be affected.  I don't see how it couldn't be.  Maybe the time is changed and the last parade is moved to an earlier point in the day.

The item about the CP that I saw (and also probably that perlster saw) was on MiceChat, posted yesterday by a person whose choir director received the letter from Disney announcing the 12/7 and 12/8 CP dates dates.  So it wasn't an "official" announcement from Disney to the public that the rest of us got or saw, but as perlster said yesterday, it was third-hand (or at least second-hand).  If you look in the MiceChat forums I'm sure you will see the thread about the CP returning to its traditional schedule and you can decide for yourselves if it seems legitimate or credible.  

I think the parade would have a normal schedule on 12/5 and 12/6, however -- that is, unless Disney unveils a party of some kind that interferes!  

So much uncertainty!


----------



## KCmike

Sherry your simply amazing!

The plan right now is to head back to Disneyland this Christmas.  My wife and I have two roundtrip flights saved up with Southwest and I am trying desperately to hang on to them till November/December.  Love this thread!


----------



## Sherry E

KCmike said:


> Sherry your simply amazing!
> 
> The plan right now is to head back to Disneyland this Christmas.  My wife and I have two roundtrip flights saved up with Southwest and I am trying desperately to hang on to them till November/December.  Love this thread!



Thank you so much, *Mike*!  I really appreciate it.  I try to be amazing -- it doesn't always work, though!  You win some, you lose some!

I've been a busy little bee, buzzing back and forth between this thread and the Halloween thread, both of which have had recent waves of activity.  That seems to be how these threads work -- they will kind of quiet down and disappear into the mist for a while and then, all of a sudden, they will start hoppin' out of nowhere!

I think it is safe to say that we here in this thread (and any other thread) will all agree that we need for you to take another Disneyland holiday trip so that we can enjoy the wonderful photos that your trip will produce!  There is no doubt that a KCmike DLR holiday trip will yield some amazing photos!  

I hope that you and your wife are able to hang on to those Southwest trips and use them at DLR in Nov/Dec!  It must be tempting to use them before that time, though.  That's at least a good 6 months away, maybe 7!


----------



## tksbaskets

KCmike said:


> Sherry your simply amazing!
> 
> The plan right now is to head back to Disneyland this Christmas.  My wife and I have two roundtrip flights saved up with Southwest and I am trying desperately to hang on to them till November/December.  Love this thread!





Sherry E said:


> Thank you so much, *Mike*!  I really appreciate it.  I try to be amazing -- it doesn't always work, though!  You win some, you lose some!
> 
> I've been a busy little bee, buzzing back and forth between this thread and the Halloween thread, both of which have had recent waves of activity.  That seems to be how these threads work -- they will kind of quiet down and disappear into the mist for a while and then, all of a sudden, they will start hoppin' out of nowhere!
> 
> I think it is safe to say that we here in this thread (and any other thread) will all agree that we need for you to take another Disneyland holiday trip so that we can enjoy the wonderful photos that your trip will produce!  There is no doubt that a KCmike DLR holiday trip will yield some amazing photos!
> 
> I hope that you and your wife are able to hang on to those Southwest trips and use them at DLR in Nov/Dec!  It must be tempting to use them before that time, though.  That's at least a good 6 months away, maybe 7!



I'm a happy Christmas thread camper tonight.  

Sherry's going to take a holiday trip in ~12/7/8 and CKmike is going too!  Double treat


----------



## laurasvwee

Can you tell me if the Haunted Mansion is still done up with the Nightmare Before Christmas theme during the Christmas holiday season


----------



## Sherry E

laurasvwee said:


> Can you tell me if the Haunted Mansion is still done up with the Nightmare Before Christmas theme during the Christmas holiday season



*laurasvwee -*

Hello and welcome!  You posted this Haunted Mansion question in the Halloween thread and I answered it yesterday.  You must not have seen it.  Yes, Haunted Mansion Holiday will be in effect from September 13th this year all the way to the end of the holiday season in early January 2014 (probably January 5th or 6th).

Check out Page 1 of this thread -- the first 9 posts have lots and lots of information about the whole season.


----------



## Sherry E

laurasvwee said:


> Can you tell me if the Haunted Mansion is still done up with the Nightmare Before Christmas theme during the Christmas holiday season



*laurasvwee -*

Hello and welcome!  You posted this Haunted Mansion question in the Halloween thread and I answered it yesterday.  You must not have seen it.  Yes, Haunted Mansion Holiday will be in effect from September 13th this year all the way to the end of the holiday season in early January 2014 (probably January 5th or 6th).

Check out Page 1 of this thread -- the first 9 posts have lots and lots of information about the whole season.


​




*Okay, I should preface this by saying that I did not go to the main DL forum (yet).  I came directly to this thread first, because I said we would be discussing breaking news and rumors here!  So, that said, I have no clue yet what has been discussed on the main forum and if this is already old news!*

I should also add the disclaimer that this is *not official...*

But, *according to MiceChat/Miceage (which is no more an official Disney source than DISboards is), it appears that an all new holiday World of Color is headed to the Christmas season this year!* 

Again, this is not confirmed by Disney, so it may or may not happen.  But I have been saying all along that Disney needs to add something Christmas-y into DCA to either have that as the "draw" for a possible party in DCA, or to give people an option of something to do if they don't want to shell out money for a party in Disneyland.  (I still think they should just have the party in DCA.)  

Miceage seems to think that the holiday World of Color is going to do exactly that -- give people an option of something to do/see instead of a party, and that the party will be held in DL, holding the holiday fireworks, snow and holiday parade hostage.  (Don't take the snow away from the people who cannot afford the extra cost of a party for their large families!)

So...I would expect that we will get a big Disney Parks Blog announcement about a party at some point.  I'm sure the holiday parade, snow and fireworks will be available to the general, non-party public over Christmas week and New Year's week -- the busiest times of the year, basically!

I also think that Disney is trying to make haste with having this party and that is why they haven't figured out a "back-up plan" for the Candlelight Ceremony yet.  They shifted priorities.  I think that if there were not going to be a party this year, they would try to put the CP elsewhere in DL.

So, I want to know...where is the holiday Toy Story Midway Mania?


----------



## Sherry E

tksbaskets said:


> I'm a happy Christmas thread camper tonight.
> 
> Sherry's going to take a holiday trip in ~12/7/8 and CKmike is going too!  Double treat



*TK -*

Hopefully!  That 12/8 date is when I would likely be aiming to go this year even if it were not a CP weekend.  But if I decided that I want to brave the CP crowds and the more difficult seating situation and try to see the show, at least I'd have that option.


----------



## mom2rtk

Sherry E said:


> *Okay, I should preface this by saying that I did not go to the main DL forum (yet).  I came directly to this thread first, because I said we would be discussing breaking news and rumors here!  So, that said, I have no clue yet what has been discussed on the main forum and if this is already old news!*
> 
> I should also add the disclaimer that this is *not official...*
> 
> But, *according to MiceChat/Miceage (which is no more an official Disney source than DISboards is), it appears that an all new holiday World of Color is headed to the Christmas season this year!*
> 
> Again, this is not confirmed by Disney, so it may or may not happen.  But I have been saying all along that Disney needs to add something Chrismas-y into DCA to either have that as the "draw" for a possible party in DCA, or to give people an option of something to do if they don't want to shell out money for a party in Disneyland.  (I still think they should just have the party in DCA.)
> 
> Miceage seems to think that the holiday World of Color is going to do exactly that -- give people an option of something to do/see instead of a party, and that the party will be held in DL, holding the holiday fireworks, snow and holiday parade hostage.  (Don't take the snow away from the people who cannot afford the extra cost of a party for their large families!)
> 
> So...I would expect that we will get a big Disney Parks Blog announcement about a party at some point.  I'm sure the holiday parade, snow and fireworks will be available to the general, non-party public over Christmas week and New Year's week -- the busiest times of the year, basically!
> 
> I also think that Disney is trying to make haste with having this party and that is why they haven't figured out a "back-up plan" for the Candlelight Ceremony yet.  They shifted priorities.  I think that if there were not going to be a party this year, they would try to put the CP elsewhere in DL.
> 
> So, I want to know...where is the holiday Toy Story Midway Mania?





I'll be waiting to hear something official, but thanks so much for the breaking unofficial news!

I absolutely think holiday WOC would be their attempt to give back what they would be taking away if they make many of the other holiday offerings unique to a party.

At WDW, they only hold parties up to 4 or 5 days before Christmas. The parks just get too busy to close early at that point. But the very next day, the parade, fireworks and shows are incorporated into the regular park day. The special characters don't appear though.


----------



## Phoenixrising

Murphy's Law states: That the second I plan a trip to DL during a major holiday (such as Halloween) that they will plan a holiday party for the first time, therefore guaranteeing that I'll want to go to it. It happened when I went to DL during Halloween time in 2010, and it's looking like it's going to happen again, this time for Christmas time at DL. In your infinite wisdom if they were to hold a party similar to WDW's MVMCP, when do think it would start??? Do you think that they would start the parties before Thanksgiving?? It's going to be an interesting month or two, as we find out what TDA's plans are going to be for the Christmas time season this year for DL and CA. The fact that they've started to release info on Christmas time in the parks this early, means that they are up to something.


----------



## Sherry E

mom2rtk said:


> I'll be waiting to hear something official, but thanks so much for the breaking unofficial news!
> 
> I absolutely think holiday WOC would be their attempt to give back what they would be taking away if they make many of the other holiday offerings unique to a party.
> 
> At WDW, they only hold parties up to 4 or 5 days before Christmas. The parks just get too busy to close early at that point. But the very next day, the parade, fireworks and shows are incorporated into the regular park day. The special characters don't appear though.



*Janet --*

You're welcome!  When I signed in here I thought "There are probably already 5 threads about the holiday World of Color on the main forum, but I am heading straight to the Superthread!" 

I was very surprised to see the email newsletter from Miceage with a mention of the holiday World of Color.  I figured it would be a while before we heard much more (since we already got the news of the season start date and the probable 2-night CP within a week's time).  

Disney could always change the game plan and Miceage's info could be incorrect within a few months, but that holiday WoC has been ominously lurking in the shadows, waiting to pounce, for years!  So has the TSMM holiday version, which should be coming along any time now!  I would like for DCA to have both the holiday WoC and the holiday TSMM running at the same time!

Yes, Disney definitely could not get away with taking away the longstanding holiday parade, longstanding holiday fireworks and the snow from the majority of the holiday season, starting in early November, then charging people extra to see them, without adding something new into the equation somewhere.  There would be a mutiny and they would only come off as looking greedy.  

At this rate, Disney may add in something new to a party too -- something to give the people who have already experienced the fireworks, snow and parade a reason to want to buy tickets!


----------



## mom2rtk

Phoenixrising said:


> Murphy's Law states: That the second I plan a trip to DL during a major holiday (such as Halloween) that they will plan a holiday party for the first time, therefore guaranteeing that I'll want to go to it. It happened when I went to DL during Halloween time in 2010, and it's looking like it's going to happen again, this time for Christmas time at DL. In your infinite wisdom if they were to hold a party similar to WDW's MVMCP, when do think it would start??? Do you think that they would start the parties before Thanksgiving?? It's going to be an interesting month or two, as we find out what TDA's plans are going to be for the Christmas time season this year for DL and CA. The fact that they've started to release info on Christmas time in the parks this early, means that they are up to something.



MVMCP at WDW starts on 11/8. But they also start their Halloween parties much earlier than DLR so I wouldn't be surprised to see them wait longer to get going on a Christmas party as well.


----------



## mom2rtk

Sherry E said:


> At this rate, Disney may add in something new to a party too -- something to give the people who have already experienced the fireworks, snow and parade a reason to want to buy tickets!



I had the same thought. I'm thinking they would want to go all out to make sure it's a great success from the get go. And getting people who saw it all for "free"  just last year could be a challenge. So I do hope they really soup it up with some great character meets! And noting personal, but I hope everyone is so mad at Disney for the change that they all stay home!  But alas I know better. 

I do know there is an awful lot of talk on the WDW board about how great the Christmas party used to be...... how much more you got for your money. Not sure if that's just the nature of the beast, or if their strategy is to jam-pack the party when first offered and slowly take away whatever they feel they can get away with. Either way, I'm thinking it will be a great year to be at DLR!

Sherry, we are back and forth between the week right after Thanksgiving and the following week. Do you think them possibly doing CP just that one weekend will make the parks even busier that weekend or the weeks surrounding it? I'm not sure if I want to fight huge crowds to see the CP or not. I'm still mulling it over. In all our trips to WDW in December, we still haven't seen it. I just don't like huge waits or crowd scenes.


----------



## Sherry E

Phoenixrising said:


> Murphy's Law states: That the second I plan a trip to DL during a major holiday (such as Halloween) that they will plan a holiday party for the first time, therefore guaranteeing that I'll want to go to it. It happened when I went to DL during Halloween time in 2010, and it's looking like it's going to happen again, this time for Christmas time at DL. In your infinite wisdom if they were to hold a party similar to WDW's MVMCP, when do think it would start??? Do you think that they would start the parties before Thanksgiving?? It's going to be an interesting month or two, as we find out what TDA's plans are going to be for the Christmas time season this year for DL and CA. The fact that they've started to release info on Christmas time in the parks this early, means that they are up to something.



*Trish -*

Yes, I definitely thought that the very early release of the season start date by Disney this year meant that they had something brewing in terms of new events.  If it were going to be business as usual, they probably would not have let the date out until August.

Whether or not there will be a party this year in addition to the new holiday WoC, or whether it will just be a holiday WoC and that's it, is anyone's guess at this point.  Until we see something directly coming from an official Disney source, in print on one of the official Disney sites or via e-mail, then we can't be sure what's happening.  Miceage's printed rumors have often turned out to not happen.

I wonder about a potential party start date too.  I have no clue.  My guess (and I could be totally off the mark here) is that *IF* there is a party it would begin very soon after the holiday season begins, so shortly after 11/12, and will probably last up until a few days before Christmas, happening on a couple of nights each week.

Miceage's article claimed that the holiday WoC is supposedly slated to begin on 11/8 (or that is the goal, anyway) -- in time for the Veterans Day weekend, which is when I think IASW Holiday will be running.


----------



## Sherry E

mom2rtk said:


> I had the same thought. I'm thinking they would want to go all out to make sure it's a great success from the get go. And getting people who saw it all for "free"  just last year could be a challenge. So I do hope they really soup it up with some great character meets! And noting personal, but I hope everyone is so mad at Disney for the change that they all stay home!  But alas I know better.
> 
> I do know there is an awful lot of talk on the WDW board about how great the Christmas party used to be...... how much more you got for your money. Not sure if that's just the nature of the beast, or if their strategy is to jam-pack the party when first offered and slowly take away whatever they feel they can get away with. Either way, I'm thinking it will be a great year to be at DLR!
> 
> Sherry, we are back and forth between the week right after Thanksgiving and the following week. Do you think them possibly doing CP just that one weekend will make the parks even busier that weekend or the weeks surrounding it? I'm not sure if I want to fight huge crowds to see the CP or not. I'm still mulling it over. In all our trips to WDW in December, we still haven't seen it. I just don't like huge waits or crowd scenes.



*Janet -*

I don't think the 2-night CP will make the parks busier in the weeks surrounding it.  

The actual days of the CP might be different.  I've been to DLR on the second day of a 2-CP weekend before (this was prior to my actually seeing the CP), in 2011, and the crowds in Disneyland were okay earlier in the day but around mid-afternoon it got very busy.  Other people have reported crazy crowds all day on both CP days.  I think that cutting the CP back to 2 nights may end up attracting a lot of people on those days -- not just the people who have been seeing it for decades but the people who got to see it for the first time last year during the 20-night run and want to see it again.

Other than the actual days of 12/7 and 12/8, I don't think the CP will affect crowds in Disneyland.  

A new party -- if there is one -- would probably impact crowds a bit, because people who are not attending it could try to get all of their Disneyland time in earlier, which I think sometimes happens on the Halloween party days.

Disney definitely has to put something in that party for the longtime holiday visitors, to get them to want to pay for tickets.  They can't put all of their eggs in the "new holiday visitor" basket.  I'd hate to think that they just strip away all of the nighttime entertainment and almost force families whose kids love the holiday parade to have to buy tickets, but that is probably what they will do!

I definitely think Disney tries to take away what they feel they can get away with, then hopes that people won't make too much of a fuss.  There are times when some of us notice that even the decorations look a bit more sparse in certain spots than other times -- we will notice if Roger Rabbit is not wearing his Santa suit in his permanent spot above the entrance to Car Toon Spin in Toon Town, for example -- but Disney probably doesn't expect people to notice things that closely.  Wrong!  They don't know who they are dealing with!


----------



## mom2rtk

Sherry E said:


> *Janet -*
> 
> I don't think the 2-night CP will make the parks busier in the weeks surrounding it.
> 
> The actual days of the CP might be different.  I've been to DLR on the second day of a 2-CP weekend before (this was prior to my actually seeing the CP), in 2011, and the crowds in Disneyland were okay earlier in the day but around mid-afternoon it got very busy.  Other people have reported crazy crowds all day on both CP days.  I think that cutting the CP back to 2 nights may end up attracting a lot of people on those days -- not just the people who have been seeing it for decades but the people who got to see it for the first time last year during the 20-night run and want to see it again.
> 
> Other than the actual days of 12/7 and 12/8, I don't think the CP will affect crowds in Disneyland.
> 
> A new party -- if there is one -- would probably impact crowds a bit, because people who are not attending it could try to get all of their Disneyland time in earlier, which I think sometimes happens on the Halloween party days.
> 
> Disney definitely has to put something in that party for the longtime holiday visitors, to get them to want to pay for tickets.  They can't put all of their eggs in the "new holiday visitor" basket.  I'd hate to think that they just strip away all of the nighttime entertainment and almost force families whose kids love the holiday parade to have to buy tickets, but that is probably what they will do!
> 
> I definitely think Disney tries to take away what they feel they can get away with, then hopes that people won't make too much of a fuss.  There are times when some of us notice that even the decorations look a bit more sparse in certain spots than other times -- we will notice if Roger Rabbit is not wearing his Santa suit in his permanent spot above the entrance to Car Toon Spin in Toon Town, for example -- but Disney probably doesn't expect people to notice things that closely.  Wrong!  They don't know who they are dealing with!



One of the things I love about visiting WDW in the Oct/Dec timeframe is what the parties do to crowd levels. Crowds thin out in the MK on party days  (all day) because people don't want to use a park ticket in the MK on a shorter day with no fireworks. But I'm guessing that's not really the case at DLR since more people have park hoppers and just go back and forth.

Just curious what your observations are about crowd levels at DL on Halloween party days?

It's going to be interesting to see how this unfolds (if the party is coming) just as a study in business strategy.


----------



## czmom

Wow, I have missed a lot this afternoon! Thank you, Sherry, for keeping us informed of what may happen. This is definitely an exciting year to be heading to DLR.


----------



## DizMe

Sherry E said:


> Hi,* DizMe*!
> 
> You know, last year was my first year seeing the CP, and that was during the marathon 20-night run of it.  I know the later parade was impacted on CP nights and the time was changed or there was just one parade, but when the CP used to be just a 2-night event (as it sounds like it will probably be this year), I'm not sure what happened with the parade.  I'm sure that the evening parade must be affected.  I don't see how it couldn't be.  Maybe the time is changed and the last parade is moved to an earlier point in the day.
> 
> The item about the CP that I saw (and also probably that perlster saw) was on MiceChat, posted yesterday by a person whose choir director received the letter from Disney announcing the 12/7 and 12/8 CP dates dates.  So it wasn't an "official" announcement from Disney to the public that the rest of us got or saw, but as perlster said yesterday, it was third-hand (or at least second-hand).  If you look in the MiceChat forums I'm sure you will see the thread about the CP returning to its traditional schedule and you can decide for yourselves if it seems legitimate or credible.
> 
> I think the parade would have a normal schedule on 12/5 and 12/6, however -- that is, unless Disney unveils a party of some kind that interferes!
> 
> So much uncertainty!



Thanks, Sherry!  I decided to play it safe and reserve a room for BOTH weekends.  I have plenty of time to decide which time to go!  I've never been later than the week after Thanksgiving.  Is it more crowded the second week of Dec than the first?  I'm thinking we'd probably prefer to avoid the CP days.


----------



## Sherry E

*I should point out -- for anyone who is lurking out there, or anyone who just wants to see the MiceAge/MiceChat piece about the holiday WoC themselves  --  the article is called "MiceAge Update: Disneyland Scrooged At Last."  Google it and you will find it on MiceChat.

The MiceChat newsletter I received began with these words:
*


> _It's Christmas in May!  Well, at the Disneyland Resort, it is anyway.  We hear big news from the Anaheim property as a Holiday World of Color is used to mitigate problems that may arise from charging extra for Christmas inside Walt's original park...... _








mom2rtk said:


> One of the things I love about visiting WDW in the Oct/Dec timeframe is what the parties do to crowd levels. Crowds thin out in the MK on party days  (all day) because people don't want to use a park ticket in the MK on a shorter day with no fireworks. But I'm guessing that's not really the case at DLR since more people have park hoppers and just go back and forth.
> 
> Just curious what your observations are about crowd levels at DL on Halloween party days?
> 
> It's going to be interesting to see how this unfolds (if the party is coming) just as a study in business strategy.



*Janet -*

Well, the last time I attended Mickey's Halloween Party the crowds were not too bad in the daytime (it was a Monday).  However, as soon as that overlap time rolled around -- the 3 hours in which the party guests and non-party guests can be in the park together -- crowds picked up considerably.  And I felt that the party was too busy with people to seem very exclusive.  

I have read other reports in which people said the parks were really busy pre-party, though that could have to do with different days of the week.

Ordinarily I say that the first and second Mondays in December are pretty lovely, crowd-wise, but who knows what will happen this year.

It will be interesting to see how this unfolds, indeed!  I wonder if the Limited Time Magic theme is going to sort of introduce a Christmas party --or introduce the holiday World of Color.




czmom said:


> Wow, I have missed a lot this afternoon! Thank you, Sherry, for keeping us informed of what may happen. This is definitely an exciting year to be heading to DLR.



*czmom --*

You're welcome!  It will be exciting to see what actually does end up happening!




DizMe said:


> Thanks, Sherry!  I decided to play it safe and reserve a room for BOTH weekends.  I have plenty of time to decide which time to go!  I've never been later than the week after Thanksgiving.  Is it more crowded the second week of Dec than the first?  I'm thinking we'd probably prefer to avoid the CP days.



*DizMe --*

You're welcome!  That sounds like a good idea, to book both weekends.  I've been to DLR both the first and second weeks of December.  I found Mondays to be really good in terms of lighter crowds during both of those weeks.  Tuesdays always seem to be busier, for some weird reason.  Wednesday during the first week in December was a little less crowded than the Wednesday in the second week.  Weekends will be busy no matter what.

But now, if MiceAge is right and there is a party coming this year, that could either mean lighter crowds or heavier crowds in the daytime before the parties.  I wish Disney would hurry up and tell us officially what is happening, because MiceAge's report could be based on rumors that may never materialize!


----------



## egritz

Any guesses as to what the tickets will cost for the private party if they do it? This our first trip at Christmas and I will be SO bummed if we end up having to pay extra for so much of the magic I was expecting to see.


----------



## Sherry E

egritz said:


> Any guesses as to what the tickets will cost for the private party if they do it? This our first trip at Christmas and I will be SO bummed if we end up having to pay extra for so much of the magic I was expecting to see.



*egritz --*

I think you will not be alone in feeling that way.  It's a lot of magic to take away from the regular day-to-day festivities.  There are a lot of families who go to DLR every year for the holiday season, and if their kids happen to love the holiday parade, snow and holiday fireworks they could now possibly be in a position to have to shell out a lot of extra cash so their kids can see those things.

My guess is that Christmas party tickets would be in the price range of Halloween Party tickets, probably ranging from $50 - $65-ish dollars, and maybe slightly lower on certain nights that are expected to be less busy. AP holders, DVC owners and Disney Visa Card holders would probably be able to buy tickets a little early, for a discount.

Also, IF there is a party I would think that Disney will offer holiday tour and party combo packages to people who want them, which is what they did with Halloween Time (they offered a thing called the Ultimate package, which included the Halloween Party and Happiest Haunts tour).  That was well over $100, but I can't recall the exact amount without looking it up (which I will).


----------



## egritz

Sherry E said:


> *egritz --*
> 
> I think you will not be alone in feeling that way.  It's a lot of magic to take away from the regular day-to-day festivities.  There are a lot of families who go to DLR every year for the holiday season, and if their kids happen to love the holiday parade, snow and holiday fireworks they could now possibly be in a position to have to shell out a lot of extra cash so their kids can see those things.
> 
> My guess is that Christmas party tickets would be in the price range of Halloween Party tickets, probably ranging from $50 - $65-ish dollars, and maybe slightly lower on certain nights that are expected to be less busy. AP holders, DVC owners and Disney Visa Card holders would probably be able to buy tickets a little early, for a discount.
> 
> Also, IF there is a party I would think that Disney will offer holiday tour and party combo packages to people who want them, which is what they did with Halloween Time (they offered a thing called the Ultimate package, which included the Halloween Party and Happiest Haunts tour).  That was well over $100, but I can't recall the exact amount without looking it up (which I will).



Ouch that is $200, We are Visa Cardholders which I guess is an advantage. But still frustrating.  I love Disney but I get so frustrated with the "corporation" part of it. But I digress. This trip is about Christmas in DL and we'll do what we need to enjoy it fully (which I'm sure is what Disney is banking on). I'm just bummed we may not get to experience it each night we are there (total of 5 nights).


----------



## aidensmom31

So if I am understanding right they most likely would end the christmas parties before 12/24?  Kinda sad if that is the case but I understand it, just will have to plan earlier trip next year


----------



## mom2rtk

aidensmom31 said:


> So if I am understanding right they most likely would end the christmas parties before 12/24?  Kinda sad if that is the case but I understand it, just will have to plan earlier trip next year



Yes, they likely would end at least a few days before that. It's just too hard to close the park early when crowds really start to pick up. So most likely it would coincide with when most schools get out for break.


----------



## darph nader

Please be slow on Dec 16th and 17th. My only time to do DL at Christmas time.


----------



## Sherry E

egritz said:


> Ouch that is $200, We are Visa Cardholders which I guess is an advantage. But still frustrating.  I love Disney but I get so frustrated with the "corporation" part of it. But I digress. This trip is about Christmas in DL and we'll do what we need to enjoy it fully (which I'm sure is what Disney is banking on). I'm just bummed we may not get to experience it each night we are there (total of 5 nights).



*egritz --*

The Visa would help get you a bit of a discount if this party happens, if it's one of the nights Disney sells discounted tickets for (like some of the Halloween parties are discounted; some are not).

I have to find that Ultimate tour/party combo info for Halloween Time last year, as it would probably be a good indicator of how Disney would handle a Christmas party/tour combo package.  It was costly, but at least discounts could be used.

You'll definitely enjoy Disneyland during the holidays -- with or without a party.  There is enough to see and do in the parks, DTD and the hotels that I think you'll love it.  There have got to be at least a couple of nights during your trip when there would not be a party, and on those nights you have to make sure to go back to IASW Holiday when it's lit up in colors, as well as catch the Winter Castle when it's lit up in its icicle lights.  The icicle lights turn on and off through the evening, so you've got to time it right so you can get a photo in front of it when the icicles are on.  Let's hope DLR doesn't decide to hold the icicle lights hostage to a party too!

I know what you mean -- sometimes the "corporation" aspect of Disney seems to rule out and let greed seep in, which makes it hard to enjoy the magic.  I have to literally put prices and reduced holiday entertainment out of my mind when I go there so I can immerse myself in the Christmas fun.  If I stop to think about some of Disney's questionable decisions at times, I would probably start to get angry!






aidensmom31 said:


> So if I am understanding right they most likely would end the christmas parties before 12/24?  Kinda sad if that is the case but I understand it, just will have to plan earlier trip next year



*aidensmom31 --*

Yes.  I agree with what Janet posted to you above.  I think that IF there is a party -- and it is still not set in stone yet -- it would end several days before Christmas.

The good news is that if that happens, I'm sure that Disney will run the holiday fireworks, snow and holiday parade during your trip, for the general public.  So you wouldn't really miss out on anything, except for possible free snacks that would come with a party ticket.  I'm sure you'd get to see and do everything, without having to pay extra for a party. 





darph nader said:


> Please be slow on Dec 16th and 17th. My only time to do DL at Christmas time.



*darph nader --*

Are those dates on Monday and Tuesday (I'm not looking at a calendar but I'm figuring it out in my head)?  Monday might not be too bad.  Tuesday will probably be a little busier.


----------



## bhyer

Last year one of my daughters and I went to Disneyland in mid November and thoroughly loved seeing the Christmas Fantasy Parade and the Believe in Holiday fireworks.  I have another trip booked this year for November 16-21 with my other daughter and I was very much looking forward to her seeing those things.  Now if they are moving those things to private parties does anyone have any idea if they will begin in late November?  I'm wondering if I should pay the fees to change our flights to the first week of December.


----------



## egritz

Sherry E said:


> *
> You'll definitely enjoy Disneyland during the holidays -- with or without a party.  There is enough to see and do in the parks, DTD and the hotels that I think you'll love it.  There have got to be at least a couple of nights during your trip when there would not be a party, and on those nights you have to make sure to go back to IASW Holiday when it's lit up in colors, as well as catch the Winter Castle when it's lit up in its icicle lights.  The icicle lights turn on and off through the evening, so you've got to time it right so you can get a photo in front of it when the icicles are on.  Let's hope DLR doesn't decide to hold the icicle lights hostage to a party too!
> *


*

Ohhh, so the "private party" is not every night? We could have the opportunity to enjoy the nighttime festivities, just with bigger crowds. Hmm...something to ponder.*


----------



## wildflower329

We are planning our kids first trip to Disneyland Nov 11-16 and I was so happy to see that the official Holiday season starts on the 12th!  But now I see that it is possible that Disney is going to basically hijack all of the things we were hoping to see... super disappointing  Now we will have to decide whether to add more money to the cost of the trip, or just forgo what I thought we were already going to get to see.  Oh well, I know that we will love it no matter what we do, just frustrating to have them potentially take away what people were counting on being able to see and do.


----------



## mom2rtk

egritz said:


> Ohhh, so the "private party" is not every night? We could have the opportunity to enjoy the nighttime festivities, just with bigger crowds. Hmm...something to ponder.



If they do a hard ticket party, I can almost guarantee they won't be doing the Christmas parade and fireworks on non-party nights. Don't know how they do things at DLR that time of year typically. Maybe they would do one of the other non-Christmas versions or maybe none at all. I know at WDW they do Wishes and Main Street Electrical parade on non-party nights and Holiday Wishes and Mickey's Once Upon a Christmastime Parade on party nights. (But at WDW fireworks are scheduled every night of the year). 

They will be set up as a party exclusive. Why else would someone plunk down $60 a head (or more?)


----------



## perlster

Sherry E said:


> *egritz -*
> 
> Hopefully you caught the reply I gave to your previous post a page or two back!
> 
> I think that perlster actually has some experience with Knott's at Christmas time.  Perlster, are you still out there??
> .



There's a new post or two in the Theme Parks forum with links to some DIS reports.   

I put my take on _Knott's Merry Farm / Toys for Tots_ and some photos here.


----------



## Sherry E

bhyer said:


> Last year one of my daughters and I went to Disneyland in mid November and thoroughly loved seeing the Christmas Fantasy Parade and the Believe in Holiday fireworks.  I have another trip booked this year for November 16-21 with my other daughter and I was very much looking forward to her seeing those things.  Now if they are moving those things to private parties does anyone have any idea if they will begin in late November?  I'm wondering if I should pay the fees to change our flights to the first week of December.



*bhyer -*

Welcome!

Trish (Phoenixrising) was just asking when the party would start a page or two back.  I said I wasn't sure when the party would start.  At this rate, we don't know for sure that there will be one this year.  MiceAge is not an official Disney source (and that's where the party/holiday WoC tidbits came from).  Even though we all knew that there would be a party sooner or later, it may not happen this year.  We'll have to wait for Disney's official announcement.

Don't change your flights based on anything MiceAge has reported.  Wait for Disney to tell us what they're doing.

I am guessing that IF there is a party it would start soon after the season begins in mid-November, and probably take place for a couple of nights a week until a few days before Christmas.  Then, during the week of Christmas and New Year's there would most likely be the holiday parade and fireworks without a party.

Right now, no one actually knows anything and we are just discussing rumors.  The season does start on 11/12 and the Candlelight Ceremony will most likely just be held on 2 nights in early December.  The holiday World of Color and the possible party are not confirmed yet.

But I would recommend going in the first week of December anyway because crowds are a little bit lower and the whole Resort is in full holiday mode!




egritz said:


> Ohhh, so the "private party" is not every night? We could have the opportunity to enjoy the nighttime festivities, just with bigger crowds. Hmm...something to ponder.



*egritz --*

The Halloween party happens about two nights each week during the Halloween Time season.  On certain non-party nights they run the regular fireworks and regular parade.  

I assume that the same would hold true for a Christmas party -- it would probably be a 2-night each week sort of thing, and on the non-party nights there would be a regular/non-holiday fireworks show and parade, and no snow.

But I suspect that the holiday parade and fireworks would run without a party during Christmas week and New Year's week, when it is super busy!  




wildflower329 said:


> We are planning our kids first trip to Disneyland Nov 11-16 and I was so happy to see that the official Holiday season starts on the 12th!  But now I see that it is possible that Disney is going to basically hijack all of the things we were hoping to see... super disappointing  Now we will have to decide whether to add more money to the cost of the trip, or just forgo what I thought we were already going to get to see.  Oh well, I know that we will love it no matter what we do, just frustrating to have them potentially take away what people were counting on being able to see and do.



*wildflower329 -*

You're not alone in that thinking -- I don't know if anyone read the comments underneath the "Scrooged At Last" article on MiceAge, but there are a lot of people who are not happy about paying even more money on top of what they already pay to see things that have been there for years during the holidays!  This party may not even happen, but people are already abuzz!  

I knew it would be a controversial move on Disney's part to take longstanding entertainment and hold it hostage to a party.  If they were smart they would quickly figure out something brand new and big to put in that party, OR they should move the party over to DCA.  Or, another option would be to just postpone it until next year and between now and 2014 they could be working on all new entertainment for a party.

Someone in the MiceChat forums mentioned that if Soundsational runs during the daytime in the absence of A Christmas Fantasy Parade, then the iconic Mickey-shaped garlands won't be able to hang over Main Street because of the very tall float in that parade. So the party would not only affect entertainment; it could affect decorations too!






mom2rtk said:


> If they do a hard ticket party, I can almost guarantee they won't be doing the Christmas parade and fireworks on non-party nights. Don't know how they do things at DLR that time of year typically. Maybe they would do one of the other non-Christmas versions or maybe none at all. I know at WDW they do Wishes and Main Street Electrical parade on non-party nights and Holiday Wishes and Mickey's Once Upon a Christmastime Parade on party nights. (But at WDW fireworks are scheduled every night of the year).
> 
> They will be set up as a party exclusive. Why else would someone plunk down $60 a head (or more?)



*Janet -*

Agreed.  That would be the master plan IF a party is happening this year.  



perlster said:


> There's a new post or two in the Theme Parks forum with links to some DIS reports.
> 
> I put my take on _Knott's Merry Farm / Toys for Tots_ and some photos here.



*perlster --*

I saw that link in the Knott's thread and was thinking that those were great Knott's holiday photos!  Trish/Phoenixrising should take a look at them because she is planning to go to Knott's for a day this holiday season.


----------



## bhyer

Sherry, thanks so much for the reply.  Very much appreciated!!

I had originally wanted to visit the first week of December because of the lower crowds but my daughter couldn't get time off work during that week.  So we decided to travel November 16-21 instead and I booked our flights.  Then two weeks ago she got a new job and found out she could get the first week of December off.  I checked and it would cost almost $400 to change our flights (flights more expensive and change fees).  We decided to stay with our original travel date.  Then just yesterday I booked Lion King tickets in Los Angeles for the very end of our trip.  No refunds or changes allowed!  Now if I change our dates it's the cost of the flight changes & the cost of the Lion King tickets.  I guess I should have been reading this thread earlier!!  I would have heard the news about a potential Christmas Party.  

I KNOW I will have a wonderful time in the parks no matter when I go but geez, this planning stuff can be a wee bit stressful.  I do love all the information in this thread!!  Thank you.


----------



## aidensmom31

bhyer said:


> Sherry, thanks so much for the reply.  Very much appreciated!!
> 
> I had originally wanted to visit the first week of December because of the lower crowds but my daughter couldn't get time off work during that week.  So we decided to travel November 16-21 instead and I booked our flights.  Then two weeks ago she got a new job and found out she could get the first week of December off.  I checked and it would cost almost $400 to change our flights (flights more expensive and change fees).  We decided to stay with our original travel date.  Then just yesterday I booked Lion King tickets in Los Angeles for the very end of our trip.  No refunds or changes allowed!  Now if I change our dates it's the cost of the flight changes & the cost of the Lion King tickets.  I guess I should have been reading this thread earlier!!  I would have heard the news about a potential Christmas Party.
> 
> I KNOW I will have a wonderful time in the parks no matter when I go but geez, this planning stuff can be a wee bit stressful.  I do love all the information in this thread!!  Thank you.



Those fees can add up.  At that rate I would consider budgeted in the cost of party tickets depending on how many of you are going.  I know some people cant when it is a large group but if it is just the two of you depending on the cost of the ticket it would definitely be less then changing dates  

I am considering saving for it just in case they do something different with it then what is expected.  It is just me and my son so I am just telling myself no new shoes until after the trip, hey then if I dont get tickets I can go shoppping   Gotta see the bright side of no shoes for 7 months  No matter what though that time of the year is magical at the park, I love the park any time but there is something about the holiday season (I have been the last 3 years  ).


----------



## tksbaskets

bhyer said:


> Last year one of my daughters and I went to Disneyland in mid November and thoroughly loved seeing the Christmas Fantasy Parade and the Believe in Holiday fireworks.  I have another trip booked this year for November 16-21 with my other daughter and I was very much looking forward to her seeing those things.  Now if they are moving those things to private parties does anyone have any idea if they will begin in late November?  I'm wondering if I should pay the fees to change our flights to the first week of December.



All is not lost IF DL starts a Christmas Party.  If my old brain recalls WDW had the holiday parade even on non-party days.  We've never attended a "Party" but have seen the holdiay parade and nice fireworks.  I agree with others that the special holiday fireworks may be part of a possible Christmas Party.

I'll look back at old pictures when I get home to see if my memory serves me well (or not )


----------



## mom2rtk

tksbaskets said:


> All is not lost IF DL starts a Christmas Party.  If my old brain recalls WDW had the holiday parade even on non-party days.  We've never attended a "Party" but have seen the holdiay parade and nice fireworks.  I agree with others that the special holiday fireworks may be part of a possible Christmas Party.
> 
> I'll look back at old pictures when I get home to see if my memory serves me well (or not )



They only do the holiday parade and fireworks on non-party days once the final party of the year has been held.


----------



## tksbaskets

mom2rtk said:


> They only do the holiday parade and fireworks on non-party days once the final party of the year has been held.



Thank you for the info!  That explains why my family always saw the parade - we typically vacation between Christmas and New Years and the parties are long over by then.

OK, now we can be concerned about a potential party again.....


----------



## bhyer

aidensmom31 said:


> Those fees can add up.  At that rate I would consider budgeted in the cost of party tickets depending on how many of you are going.  I know some people cant when it is a large group but if it is just the two of you depending on the cost of the ticket it would definitely be less then changing dates
> 
> I am considering saving for it just in case they do something different with it then what is expected.  It is just me and my son so I am just telling myself no new shoes until after the trip, hey then if I dont get tickets I can go shoppping   Gotta see the bright side of no shoes for 7 months  No matter what though that time of the year is magical at the park, I love the park any time but there is something about the holiday season (I have been the last 3 years  ).



The cost of changing our dates would just not be worth it at this point.  Now I'm just hoping that IF they are going to do the private parties that they start during our time there (between Nov. 16-21) so that we do get to see the things like the Christmas Parade and Fireworks.


----------



## Sherry E

bhyer said:


> Sherry, thanks so much for the reply.  Very much appreciated!!
> 
> I had originally wanted to visit the first week of December because of the lower crowds but my daughter couldn't get time off work during that week.  So we decided to travel November 16-21 instead and I booked our flights.  Then two weeks ago she got a new job and found out she could get the first week of December off.  I checked and it would cost almost $400 to change our flights (flights more expensive and change fees).  We decided to stay with our original travel date.  Then just yesterday I booked Lion King tickets in Los Angeles for the very end of our trip.  No refunds or changes allowed!  Now if I change our dates it's the cost of the flight changes & the cost of the Lion King tickets.  I guess I should have been reading this thread earlier!!  I would have heard the news about a potential Christmas Party.
> 
> I KNOW I will have a wonderful time in the parks no matter when I go but geez, this planning stuff can be a wee bit stressful.  I do love all the information in this thread!!  Thank you.



*bhyer -*

You're welcome!  It would certainly help if Disney unveiled their whole schedule for the season now -- the CP, party dates (if there are any), holiday World of Color, the parade and fireworks, etc.  That way people would know exactly what they're up against and start planning/budgeting accordingly.  

Yes, in your case I think it would be too much hassle and money to try to change dates.  I have to think that IF there is a party this year, Disney would start it shortly after the season begins on 11/12 because they'd want to start making extra money on those quieter days in the parks.

In the case of the Halloween Parties, they start at the end of September and go on all through October, two times a week.  If there is a Christmas party I think that to at least get a full month of parties in, Disney would have to begin the parties in mid-November or shortly thereafter (at least by 11/22)...because, chances are, the parties would end several days before Christmas, when the masses descend on the parks for their breaks.  

Then again, Disney may want to do something like start the parties after Thanksgiving, which would be fine in a normal year but this year it would be at the very, very, very end of November.  I'm pretty sure they'd have to end the Christmas parties by December 20th, so would it be worth it to start them on, say, 11/29 or on December 1st?  I'm not sure.

It will be interesting to see how it unfolds!





aidensmom31 said:


> Those fees can add up.  At that rate I would consider budgeted in the cost of party tickets depending on how many of you are going.  I know some people cant when it is a large group but if it is just the two of you depending on the cost of the ticket it would definitely be less then changing dates
> 
> I am considering saving for it just in case they do something different with it then what is expected.  It is just me and my son so I am just telling myself no new shoes until after the trip, hey then if I dont get tickets I can go shoppping   Gotta see the bright side of no shoes for 7 months  No matter what though that time of the year is magical at the park, I love the park any time but there is something about the holiday season (I have been the last 3 years  ).



*aidensmom31 -*

When does your trip start this year?  I know you'll be in the parks over Christmas, but when are you arriving?  I think that a possible party would have to end by 12/20, and after that the holiday fireworks, snow and holiday parade would be running for all guests.  So I don't think you will miss out on anything if there is no party during your dates -- in fact, you'll get the benefit of seeing the events that other people would have to pay extra for earlier in the month!

I actually think you're in the best position out of any of us here who have been commenting so far, because of the timing of your trip!  If there is a party and you want to attend the party, great.  If the party has ended by the time you arrive, you'll probably get to see the holiday events without shelling out extra cash.  So you may be able to buy shoes after all!





tksbaskets said:


> All is not lost IF DL starts a Christmas Party.  If my old brain recalls WDW had the holiday parade even on non-party days.  We've never attended a "Party" but have seen the holdiay parade and nice fireworks.  I agree with others that the special holiday fireworks may be part of a possible Christmas Party.
> 
> I'll look back at old pictures when I get home to see if my memory serves me well (or not )



*TK -*

As Janet mentioned, the parties would most likely stop several days before Christmas.  And unless Disney adds in brand new entertainment to this party, they'd definitely hold the Christmas parade, snow and fireworks hostage to a hard ticket event.  I think it's a mistake and I think they will get TONS of backlash in their email boxes (probably even now, people are starting to write them -- just based on the MiceAge rumor) from yearly holiday visitors who will feel cheated.  The best way to have done a DL party would have been to have all-new entertainment, or at least one new major event, if not just have the party in DCA.  I am hoping the Disney peeps come to their senses and do one of those things.

I know that my individual dollars don't make a dent in Disney's wallet, but at this rate, the only ways in which I would pay for a hard ticket Christmas party in Disneyland are if it has something new to offer (not just cookies) -- *OR*, if I am there on a "fact-finding mission," to gather info and details on the party to bring back to this thread so I have some knowledge of it to dispense in the future.  It would be good to have some first-hand experience at a party just so I can offer a little bit of insight into it in the Superthread, and add some photos of it to the first page of the thread.  

But that would be a one-time deal.  I would not be going to a party repeatedly without new entertainment.  I'm not even sure I would go one time!


----------



## mom2rtk

Sherry E said:


> As Janet mentioned, the parties would most likely stop several days before Christmas.  And unless Disney adds in brand new entertainment to this party, they'd definitely hold the Christmas parade, snow and fireworks hostage to a hard ticket event.  I think it's a mistake and I think they will get TONS of backlash in their email boxes (probably even now, people are starting to write them -- just based on the MiceAge rumor) from yearly holiday visitors who will feel cheated.  The best way to have done a DL party would have been to have all-new entertainment, or at least one new major event, if not just have the party in DCA.  I am hoping the Disney peeps come to their senses and do one of those things.
> 
> I know that my individual dollars don't make a dent in Disney's wallet, but at this rate, the only ways in which I would pay for a hard ticket Christmas party in Disneyland are if it has something new to offer (not just cookies) -- *OR*, if I am there on a "fact-finding mission," to gather info and details on the party to bring back to this thread so I have some knowledge of it to dispense in the future.  It would be good to have some first-hand experience at a party just so I can offer a little bit of insight into it in the Superthread, and add some photos of it to the first page of the thread.
> 
> But that would be a one-time deal.  I would not be going to a party repeatedly without new entertainment.  I'm not even sure I would go one time!



Do you think there's any chance they might do the party at DCA and make holiday WOC exclusive to the event? 

Or does the reduced CP schedule indicate they will probably have it in DL?


----------



## ttig34

One aspect I don't like about the party idea, is that you never know what the weather will be like. Now when I go, I try and get in a parade or fireworks early in my trip in case the weather turns bad. If you have to buy a party ticket in advance, who knows what the weather will be like. Would hate to buy one on a night that they had to cancel the parade and fireworks due to inclimate weather. Having the characters ride by in a bus, not quite the same as a parade. Would kind of defeat the purpose of paying extra.


----------



## mom2rtk

ttig34 said:


> One aspect I don't like about the party idea, is that you never know what the weather will be like. Now when I go, I try and get in a parade or fireworks early in my trip in case the weather turns bad. If you have to buy a party ticket in advance, who knows what the weather will be like. Would hate to buy one on a night that they had to cancel the parade and fireworks due to inclimate weather. Having the characters ride by in a bus, not quite the same as a parade. Would kind of defeat the purpose of paying extra.



One thing to keep in mind is that when they have to cancel major party components (fireworks or parade especially) at WDW, they have been very good about offering replacement tickets to another party during your stay. WDW does parties 4 nights a week, so that's easier to do there. But if you're leaving the next day, they tend to offer a one day park ticket. That of course has less value at DLR where more visitors are AP holders. (Usually you have to go to GR and ask. They don't just come by and offer).  If I'm not mistaken, I have heard that fireworks get cancelled more often at DLR because it's in a more populated area. So it will be very interesting indeed to see how they balance all of this.

You know. IF there's a party.


----------



## Sherry E

mom2rtk said:


> Do you think there's any chance they might do the party at DCA and make holiday WOC exclusive to the event?
> 
> Or does the reduced CP schedule indicate they will probably have it in DL?



*Janet --*

I think it would be smart for them to start it in DCA and make the holiday WoC the big selling point/draw.  That would be new to all of us.  Also, the Halloween parties used to take place in DCA before all the major construction began.  Having a DCA party would be intriguing to both holiday newcomers and holiday regulars.

As Luisa mentioned in this thread a while back, the Mad T Party's holiday show could work well with a party in DCA.  Both BVS and CL would work well with a party.

But, alas, as you said, the reduced CP schedule is almost a certain indicator that the Disney management is planning to have a party in Disneyland (just to copy WDW's parties).  I know that supposedly the reduced CP is just about lost revenue on Main Street last year, but that is a drastic drop in performances from last year -- without a cohesive back-up plan for the CP (to relocate it somewhere and offer dinner packages).  

So that tells me that someone in Disney planning said, "Let's forget the CP this year and have a party instead!"  But I don't know if they actually thought about how greedy and Scrooge-ish they may look if they take away "free snow" from the little ones who enjoy it and start charging for it.  

Disney still has time to fix the problem-in-the-making and figure out something new to add to a party!  

My guess is that the Disney PR/spin machine is going to play up the IASW Holiday and Haunted Mansion Holiday aspects too -- even though those rides would be running all the time anyway, Disney will want to make it appear as though the party guests have "exclusive" access to those rides (meanwhile, the lines would still be long because those rides are extremely popular!). 





ttig34 said:


> One aspect I don't like about the party idea, is that you never know what the weather will be like. Now when I go, I try and get in a parade or fireworks early in my trip in case the weather turns bad. If you have to buy a party ticket in advance, who knows what the weather will be like. Would hate to buy one on a night that they had to cancel the parade and fireworks due to inclimate weather. Having the characters ride by in a bus, not quite the same as a parade. Would kind of defeat the purpose of paying extra.



*ttig34 --*

Good point.  In SoCal we could have days that are 90 degrees in December, or it could be raining heavily.  I have witnessed both.  It's always a gamble.

I'm annoyed at the prospect of no Mickey-shaped garland/wreaths hanging over Main Street because of the tall float in the Soundsational parade that would probably happen on the non-party days.  That alone would be enough to irritate me!  Those Mickey-shaped wreaths are iconic!  I might have to write to Disney and complain, just based on that (when we find out for sure what the holiday plans officially are, of course)!!


----------



## mom2rtk

Sherry E said:


> *Janet --*
> 
> I think it would be smart for them to start it in DCA and make the holiday WoC the big selling point/draw.  That would be new to all of us.  Also, the Halloween parties used to take place in DCA before all the major construction began.  Having a DCA party would be intriguing to both holiday newcomers and holiday regulars.
> 
> As Luisa mention in this thread a while back, the Mad T Party's holiday show could work well with a party in DCA.  Both BVS and CL would work well with a party.
> 
> But, alas, as you said, the reduced CP schedule is almost a certain indicator that the Disney management is planning to have a party in Disneyland (just to copy WDW's parties).  I know that supposedly the reduced CP is just about lost revenue on Main Street last year, but that is a drastic drop in performances from last year -- without a cohesive back-up plan for the CP to relocate it somewhere and offer dinner packages.
> 
> So that tells me that someone in Disney planning said, "Let's forget the CP this year and have a party instead!"  But I don't know if they actually thought about how greedy and Scrooge-ish they may look if they take away "free snow" from the little ones who enjoy it and start charging for it.
> 
> Disney still has time to fix the problem in the making and figure out something new to add to a party!
> 
> My guess is that the Disney PR/spin machine is going to play up the IASW Holiday and Haunted Mansion Holiday aspects too -- even though those rides would be running all the time anyway, Disney will want to make it appear as though the party guests have "exclusive" access to those rides (meanwhile, the lines would still be long because those rides are extremely popular!).



They could totally sell the easier access to RSR as a party benefit.

But alas, as you say, it really doesn't seem that's where they are headed.

I've wondered all along how they were going to pull this off. It's going to be interesting. 

You know. IF it happens. 



I'll take my popcorn caramel coated. For Christmas, you know.


----------



## AZlady

All this talk about a Christmas party has got me nervous. This was going to be my first Disneyland holiday. Wanted to see all that DL had to offer. 
I have been to the private (ha!) Halloween party twice. Once at DCA and loved it!! Then a few years later at DL....hated it ( will never do that again). 
I have not put any money down so i will wait until the entertainment or party schedule is released then I will decide.


----------



## czmom

I like the idea of having the party at DCA with the Holiday WOC. That would be fun! Would they be able to do some sort of themed parade there as well?

Another random thought....IF the party happens and IF it is in DL....what would happen to Fantasmic! on Friday nights? I believe the Halloween parties are Tuesdays and Fridays. And I know last year in December, F! was Friday, Saturday, and Sunday. Just curious if they would make up for it on a weeknight instead??? Or do they also show F! during the parties?


----------



## mom2rtk

czmom said:


> I like the idea of having the party at DCA with the Holiday WOC. That would be fun! Would they be able to do some sort of themed parade there as well?
> 
> Another random thought....IF the party happens and IF it is in DL....what would happen to Fantasmic! on Friday nights? I believe the Halloween parties are Tuesdays and Fridays. And I know last year in December, F! was Friday, Saturday, and Sunday. Just curious if they would make up for it on a weeknight instead??? Or do they also show F! during the parties?



That's a great question. One more thing to wait for an answer to........


----------



## laurasvwee

F! Is the my only must do on our trip in nov. this will be our 4th trip and I have not seen f! yet. Our other 3 trips where during Oct. and because of the parties we never saw it. So I am keeping my fingers crossed for F! on Nov. 22nd


----------



## egritz

laurasvwee said:


> F! Is the my only must do on our trip in nov. this will be our 4th trip and I have not seen f! yet. Our other 3 trips where during Oct. and because of the parties we never saw it. So I am keeping my fingers crossed for F! on Nov. 22nd



I LOVE F! IMO way better than WOC. There is actually a storyline instead of just random animated images (granted I saw WOC opening weeknd & not again since).  I'm contemplating trying for F! Dessert tix for my mom & me and let DH & DF take DD2 back to the hotel for bedtime.


----------



## Sherry E

mom2rtk said:


> They could totally sell the easier access to RSR as a party benefit.
> 
> But alas, as you say, it really doesn't seem that's where they are headed.
> 
> I've wondered all along how they were going to pull this off. It's going to be interesting.
> 
> You know. IF it happens.
> 
> 
> 
> I'll take my popcorn caramel coated. For Christmas, you know.



I could go for some caramel-coated something or other too!  I was initially going to say that I'll take my popcorn peppermint-coated (because peppermint is my favorite holiday flavor), but I've had Ghirardelli's peppermint popcorn or whatever they call it and it was...unusual.  Not bad, but not great.  Just different.  I think I'd rather have my peppermint in ice cream or coffee drinks or cupcakes.  Caramel works better on popcorn!

It is definitely important to stress IF the party happens, IF the holiday WoC happens, etc.  There have been things posted by Al Lutz in the past that did not happen.  I think he hears about things that were merely talked about at one point or possibly tossed around and then abandoned.  This MiceAge info came from Al Lutz, I believe.

There was one occasion 3 years ago -- when Mickey's Halloween Party moved over to Disneyland -- in which Al/MiceAge reported that Disney was considering letting non-party guests stay in the park to watch the Halloween Screams fireworks.  It was just a rumor.  Needless to say, people did not take kindly to that (as I tried to be the voice of reason in the Halloween thread) and many of them began firing off angry letters to Disneyland -- all based on a rumor from Al Lutz/MiceAge.  

Disneyland never allowed the non-party guests to stay in the parks for the fireworks after all, so we will never know if they decided against it on their own, if it was ever even a real option OR if the barrage of letters from angry guests had an impact.

In any case, I expect that people are already firing off letters to DLR based on this latest "Scrooged At Last" article.

I think that between an all-holiday WoC, the Mad T Party Christmas-themed show and shorter lines for RSR -- as well as a possible holiday TSMM, if they would hurry and get on that one (5 years after TSMM opened) -- DLR could have more than enough 'material' to start a party in DCA.  Even if they didn't keep the party in DCA forever, they could start it there and get people interested.  There are plenty of things they could do with Cars Land, Buena Vista Street and Hollywood Land to make them fun for a party.




AZlady said:


> All this talk about a Christmas party has got me nervous. This was going to be my first Disneyland holiday. Wanted to see all that DL had to offer.
> I have been to the private (ha!) Halloween party twice. Once at DCA and loved it!! Then a few years later at DL....hated it ( will never do that again).
> I have not put any money down so i will wait until the entertainment or party schedule is released then I will decide.



I know what you mean -- the Halloween party didn't feel all that exclusive or private when it moved to Disneyland.  I understand why they moved it -- the construction in DCA was too intrusive -- but when the party left DCA it took all of the Halloween out of DCA too!  I was always hoping Disney would move the party back to DCA but now they've got it forever tied to the Halloween Screams fireworks, while DCA is still an empty shell of its former Halloween self.





czmom said:


> I like the idea of having the party at DCA with the Holiday WOC. That would be fun! Would they be able to do some sort of themed parade there as well?
> 
> Another random thought....IF the party happens and IF it is in DL....what would happen to Fantasmic! on Friday nights? I believe the Halloween parties are Tuesdays and Fridays. And I know last year in December, F! was Friday, Saturday, and Sunday. Just curious if they would make up for it on a weeknight instead??? Or do they also show F! during the parties?



In early December, if a party happened on Friday nights, then F! would probably just run on Wed. or Thurs., and then the weekends.  In later December the party would be over and F! could run every night it normally would run.  In November, pre-Thanksgiving, I think F! would probably just run on weekends if there is a party.  That's my guess.  I could be wrong.  Who knows?  Maybe Disney will hype "exclusive" access to F! during the party too!



laurasvwee said:


> F! Is the my only must do on our trip in nov. this will be our 4th trip and I have not seen f! yet. Our other 3 trips where during Oct. and because of the parties we never saw it. So I am keeping my fingers crossed for F! on Nov. 22nd



I hope you get to see Fantasmic!





egritz said:


> I LOVE F! IMO way better than WOC. There is actually a storyline instead of just random animated images (granted I saw WOC opening weeknd & not again since).  I'm contemplating trying for F! Dessert tix for my mom & me and let DH & DF take DD2 back to the hotel for bedtime.



That was always kind of what didn't really interest me about World of Color -- random animated images with no real story.  I think that a holiday WoC would be good, though, because it would feature holiday songs and different imagery.


----------



## egritz

Sherry, glad someone agrees w/ me about WOC - so many friends think I'm nuts, but I honestly don't care if I ever see it again. Maybe in a few years when DD2 is older and can recognize more of the characters, but even then, not sure it is worth the hassel.

So we were in DL for Halloween in 2007 & 2009 - both years I was able to see the Scream Fireworks (and thought they were awesome...much like the "dream" ones back in2005)....I know the Halloween thread is a completely separate one - but are the Sceam FW now exclusive to the Halloween Party?


----------



## Sherry E

egritz said:


> Sherry, glad someone agrees w/ me about WOC - so many friends think I'm nuts, but I honestly don't care if I ever see it again. Maybe in a few years when DD2 is older and can recognize more of the characters, but even then, not sure it is worth the hassel.
> 
> So we were in DL for Halloween in 2007 & 2009 - both years I was able to see the Scream Fireworks (and thought they were awesome...much like the "dream" ones back in2005)....I know the Halloween thread is a completely separate one - but are the Sceam FW now exclusive to the Halloween Party?



You're not alone about WoC.  It has never really appealed to me all that much -- even with the Prep & Landing holiday segment for the last two years.  I would probably enjoy an all-holiday version of it, though, because I love Christmas and Christmas music and all of that.  Still, though, on some nights in December when it drops down to 30 or 40 degrees, it am shocked that anyone wants to stand in the wet zones and get splashed!

We have a lot of crossover Halloween thread people here in this thread, just as we have Christmas thread people in the Halloween thread!  It seems that the majority of folks eventually end up planning trips for both seasons at some point in time, so they wander back and forth between threads!

Halloween Screams debuted in Disneyland in 2009, to the general public.  I think that what you saw in 2007 was something different?  

As of 2010, when the Halloween party moved out of DCA and into Disneyland, the Halloween Screams fireworks became party exclusives.  Now, there is no other way to see the HS fireworks unless you attend the party.  That is the only way.  However, that went over with the public much better than I think this possible Christmas party would, because HS had only been around for one year before becoming exclusive -- so it's not like a lot of people had a chance to become attached to it.  It didn't have a long history in the park.  It was still "new" more or less, when it became a party selling point in 2010.

The Believe in Holiday Magic fireworks/snow and the Christmas Fantasy Parade, however, are longstanding highlights of the holiday season and are well-established.


----------



## egritz

Sherry E said:


> You're not alone about WoC.  It has never really appealed to me all that much -- even with the Prep & Landing holiday segment for the last two years.  I would probably enjoy an all-holiday version of it, though, because I love Christmas and Christmas music and all of that.  Still, though, on some nights in December when it drops down to 30 or 40 degrees, it am shocked that anyone wants to stand in the wet zones and get splashed!
> 
> We have a lot of crossover Halloween thread people here in this thread, just as we have Christmas thread people in the Halloween thread!  It seems that the majority of folks eventually end up planning trips for both seasons at some point in time, so they wander back and forth between threads!
> 
> Halloween Screams debuted in Disneyland in 2009, to the general public.  I think that what you saw in 2007 was something different?
> 
> As of 2010, when the Halloween party moved out of DCA and into Disneyland, the Halloween Screams fireworks became party exclusives.  Now, there is no other way to see the HS fireworks unless you attend the party.  That is the only way.  However, that went over with the public much better than I think this possible Christmas party would, because HS had only been around for one year before becoming exclusive -- so it's not like a lot of people had a chance to become attached to it.  It didn't have a long history in the park.  It was still "new" more or less, when it became a party selling point in 2010.
> 
> The Believe in Holiday Magic fireworks/snow and the Christmas Fantasy Parade, however, are longstanding highlights of the holiday season and are well-established.



Gotcha, we must have seen something different in 07, but I distinctly remember them in 2009 bc I was solo (DH was down with the stomach flu in the hotel room). He's not into fireworks so I was happy to get to see them without his grumblings. They were so awesome, I'm thrilled we happened to get to see them in their debut!  I also loved SM's theme for Halloween too.


----------



## mom2rtk

Sherry E said:


> I could go for some caramel-coated something or other too!  I was initially going to say that I'll take my popcorn peppermint-coated (because peppermint is my favorite holiday flavor), but I've had Ghirardelli's peppermint popcorn or whatever they call it and it was...unusual.  Not bad, but not great.  Just different.  I think I'd rather have my peppermint in ice cream or coffee drinks or cupcakes.  Caramel works better on popcorn!
> 
> It is definitely important to stress IF the party happens, IF the holiday WoC happens, etc.  There have been things posted by Al Lutz in the past that did not happen.  I think he hears about things that were merely talked about at one point or possibly tossed around and then abandoned.  This MiceAge info came from Al Lutz, I believe.
> 
> There was one occasion 3 years ago -- when Mickey's Halloween Party moved over to Disneyland -- in which Al/MiceAge reported that Disney was considering letting non-party guests stay in the park to watch the Halloween Screams fireworks.  It was just a rumor.  Needless to say, people did not take kindly to that (as I tried to be the voice of reason in the Halloween thread) and many of them began firing off angry letters to Disneyland -- all based on a rumor from Al Lutz/MiceAge.
> 
> Disneyland never allowed the non-party guests to stay in the parks for the fireworks after all, so we will never know if they decided against it on their own, if it was ever even a real option OR if the barrage of letters from angry guests had an impact.
> 
> In any case, I expect that people are already firing off letters to DLR based on this latest "Scrooged At Last" article.
> 
> I think that between an all-holiday WoC, the Mad T Party Christmas-themed show and shorter lines for RSR -- as well as a possible holiday TSMM, if they would hurry and get on that one (5 years after TSMM opened) -- DLR could have more than enough 'material' to start a party in DCA.  Even if they didn't keep the party in DCA forever, they could start it there and get people interested.  There are plenty of things they could do with Cars Land, Buena Vista Street and Hollywood Land to make them fun for a party.



I had no idea they had (maybe) considered letting guests stay in the parks for the Halloween party. At WDW they let guests stay in the park for EMH. They just can't do any attractions without showing their room key. But they don't do evening entertainment (Wishes and Main Street Electrical Parade) during EMH. So there's really nothing to do but shop if you can't do rides. Do that for a party and it would be a colossal fail. People without tickets would take up all the real estate waiting for fireworks and Cavalcade and paying guests would be off meeting characters or doing rides, only to come back and find nowhere to watch.

I would just LOVE to know the history of tickets sold for all of these events. I'm sure the number just continues to grow over time.

And I'm not a fan of peppermint. So it's gonna HAVE to be caramel.


----------



## KCmike

tksbaskets said:


> I'm a happy Christmas thread camper tonight.
> 
> Sherry's going to take a holiday trip in ~12/7/8 and CKmike is going too!  Double treat



It's nice to see TK here!  Thanks for the kind comments above.  Any chance of you going to Disneyland this Christmas?


Hey Janet!!!    Nice to see you over here as well!  Are you thinking Christmas time?  Would be awesome to see your photography handywork at Christmastime.   Have you recovered from the graduation weekend?


----------



## Aussie Princess

I do agree with Sherry about releasing all the info now to stop the speculation obviously coming from Australia and been booked for months raving to my mum and sister how good holiday time is to now have to potentially pay for a party or even to miss the holiday time ( our visit nov 11-20) is devastating to me as its a birthday trip for be and my son (first visit) and holiday time is my favorite time to go


----------



## mom2rtk

KCmike said:


> It's nice to see TK here!  Thanks for the kind comments above.  Any chance of you going to Disneyland this Christmas?
> 
> 
> Hey Janet!!!    Nice to see you over here as well!  Are you thinking Christmas time?  Would be awesome to see your photography handywork at Christmastime.   Have you recovered from the graduation weekend?



Hey Mike! 

We're leaning toward early December. I just really need to see the other castle done up in icicle lights! 

Thanks for the kind words. I would love to have a chance at shooting all the gorgeous holiday sights at DLR!

I'm still trying to process the whole graduation thing, as I expect you are. Thanks so much for sharing the photos of your gorgeous daughter! Right now I'm just trying to get caught up on everything so we can head to FL in around 10 days.

Don't you leave any day now? Is this your daughter's band trip? Or your son's? Or maybe both?


----------



## tksbaskets

KCmike said:


> It's nice to see TK here!  Thanks for the kind comments above.  Any chance of you going to Disneyland this Christmas?
> 
> 
> Hey Janet!!!    Nice to see you over here as well!  Are you thinking Christmas time?  Would be awesome to see your photography handywork at Christmastime.   Have you recovered from the graduation weekend?



Hi Mike,
We'll be at DL 12/15-12/22.  Can't wait to see Cars Land and BVS.


----------



## Sherry E

egritz said:


> Gotcha, we must have seen something different in 07, but I distinctly remember them in 2009 bc I was solo (DH was down with the stomach flu in the hotel room). He's not into fireworks so I was happy to get to see them without his grumblings. They were so awesome, I'm thrilled we happened to get to see them in their debut!  I also loved SM's theme for Halloween too.



*egritz --*

You know, I'm not a big fireworks person either.  (I must sound like lots of fun at DLR -- no WoC and no fireworks for me, and I'm not a big parade person!)  Sometimes I like them and sometimes they bore me.  The loud sound has always bothered me, ever since I was little (and we always used to watch the fireworks at DL when I was a child).  Once I got past that phobia, I just wasn't all that excited by them.  I think they're pretty.  I love the way fireworks look in really great photos (like Bret's photos on Page 1 of this thread), and I think they certainly lend an element of drama to any New Year's Eve or July 4th celebration.  But I just don't need to really stand and wait for them.  In fact, when the fireworks are going on it's a good time to ride certain things like POTC!

I even get annoyed when The Grove -- a shopping center which is very close to where I live in L.A. -- does its fireworks in early November every year (only one night), to welcome the start of the holidays and show off its gigantic tree and snowfall.  We, as area residents, get fair warning.  The Grove parent company sends out a letter to alert us that fireworks will be happening after a certain point in the evening, but it still never ceases to startle me when they start popping!

However, that said, I do enjoy the Halloween Screams fireworks because of the Villains theme and the fun, toe-tapping music.  I actually chose to stand and wait for them at the Halloween party a couple of years ago.

The Believe in Holiday Magic fireworks are special because of the snow, the colors and all of the twinkling lights at the end, and the song that plays.







mom2rtk said:


> I had no idea they had (maybe) considered letting guests stay in the parks for the Halloween party. At WDW they let guests stay in the park for EMH. They just can't do any attractions without showing their room key. But they don't do evening entertainment (Wishes and Main Street Electrical Parade) during EMH. So there's really nothing to do but shop if you can't do rides. Do that for a party and it would be a colossal fail. People without tickets would take up all the real estate waiting for fireworks and Cavalcade and paying guests would be off meeting characters or doing rides, only to come back and find nowhere to watch.
> 
> I would just LOVE to know the history of tickets sold for all of these events. I'm sure the number just continues to grow over time.
> 
> And I'm not a fan of peppermint. So it's gonna HAVE to be caramel.



*Janet --*

Al Lutz had reported (back in 2010) that Disney was only toying with allowing non-party guests to stay and watch the Halloween Screams fireworks and/or shop on Main Street for the first hour or so.  Not the Cavalcade.  Supposedly there were going to be measures taken to keep all non-party guests from venturing past Main Street, and they'd all be forced to leave Disneyland entirely once the fireworks were over so that the party guests could have "exclusive" access to the park.  

So the non-party peeps would not have had access to the whole park if that scenario had materialized, but people freaked out over Al's report and began firing off the letters because they envisioned scenarios of non-party guests hiding in bathroom stalls and behind large foliage arrangements to stay in the park for the rest of the party.  And then it never even happened.  This is why it's always super-important to put disclaimers out there that say THIS IS NOT OFFICIAL and so forth.  People will hear just a little snippet of something and run wild with it, and then, after it passes through many people, it ends up distorted and totally inaccurate!

I know the number of tickets sold continues to grow.  As Phoenixrising/Trish and AZlady have already indicated (and I agree) there were/are too many people at the Halloween parties in DL.  Too many tickets sold.  It doesn't feel very private or exclusive.

You're not a peppermint fan?  I guess some folks aren't.  I don't eat a lot of candy canes straight out of the wrapper, but I like some crushed canes in my peppermint ice cream.  Gibson Girl on Main Street sells the delicious Dreyer's Peppermint Stick ice cream during the holidays (it can also be found at Trolley Treats on BVS).  Yummmmmmmm!

Speaking of caramel, about this time of year -- Summer-ish -- the Ghirardelli in DCA will probably begin handing out free samples of their delicious chocolate/caramel mini-bars (that's what they were handing out last year in June, anyway).  Yummmmmmmmm.  That chocolate and caramel together was so smooth and creamy!  In the early Autumn months they hand out pumpkin chocolate samples, and during the holidays they hand out delicious peppermint bark.




KCmike said:


> It's nice to see TK here!  Thanks for the kind comments above.  Any chance of you going to Disneyland this Christmas?



*Mike --*

TK has been a loyal Christmas and Halloween Superthread follower (and a loyal TR follower too) for ages!  She and Bret/mvf-m11c are probably my two most loyal Superthread peeps.  She helps out a lot by offering up holiday tour info and New Year's-specific info.  She has also been in the parks in that post-New Year's week when the holidays are still going on, but also kind of coming down at the same time!  She is a genuine treasure!




Aussie Princess said:


> I do agree with Sherry about releasing all the info now to stop the speculation obviously coming from Australia and been booked for months raving to my mum and sister how good holiday time is to now have to potentially pay for a party or even to miss the holiday time ( our visit nov 11-20) is devastating to me as its a birthday trip for be and my son (first visit) and holiday time is my favorite time to go



Hello, *Aussie Princess!*

I'm glad you joined in on this thread!

I surely wish that Disney would let everyone know the full holiday agenda now -- especially when you just know that they already have it all mapped out and planned.  It's probably already set in stone behind the scenes, but they won't give us all the info so early.  It always has to be kept behind a veil of mystery, with only a little at a time leaked out. 

I don't think Disney realizes that they have yearly international visitors to DLR too, and planning trips far in advance is necessary.  Guests who could potentially fly a very long way and spend a long time at DLR (such as your family) want to know exactly what's going to be happening, will it cost extra, if they don't pay for it then what else is there to do/see, etc.?  Removing a formerly free fireworks/snow show and a parade and charging for them will be a big extra expense for families, so it is something that is worth an "official" announcement now, even though it is roughly 6 months early.  That six months will fly by.

I'm hoping everything works out for you, and that the birthday/holiday trip to DLR will go as planned!


----------



## KCmike

We leave next week Janet.  And we are sooo not ready.


----------



## Aussie Princess

Sherry E said:


> Hello, Aussie Princess!
> 
> I'm glad you joined in on this thread!
> 
> I surely wish that Disney would let everyone know the full holiday agenda now -- especially when you just know that they already have it all mapped out and planned.  It's probably already set in stone behind the scenes, but they won't give us all the info so early.  It always has to be kept behind a veil of mystery, with only a little at a time leaked out.
> 
> I don't think Disney realizes that they have yearly international visitors to DLR too, and planning trips far in advance is necessary.  Guests who could potentially fly a very long way and spend a long time at DLR (such as your family) want to know exactly what's going to be happening, will it cost extra, if they don't pay for it then what else is there to do/see, etc.?  Removing a formerly free fireworks/snow show and a parade and charging for them will be a big extra expense for families, so it is something that is worth an "official" announcement now, even though it is roughly 6 months early.  That six months will fly by.
> 
> I'm hoping everything works out for you, and that the birthday/holiday trip to DLR will go as planned!



Thanks Sherry
I don't mind the cost for the party I did the Halloween parties last year but the one thing I loved about holiday time was that we weren't restricted by park hours to fully enjoy the experience last time we went basically everyday was 8-12am but if they add the parties then it won't be the same as it will be normal parade and normal fireworks on the non party days 

I've spent 2 yrs trying to convince my mum and sister to come with my husband and soon to be 2 son and finally did it ( we booked in Jan) only for them not to get the full experience of what my husband and I got 2 yrs ago 

But besides being a tad disappointed on this new concept but am still looking forward to our trip in November


----------



## tksbaskets

Aww *Sherry*   You are too kind.  I enjoy the heck out of the Superthreads and am happy to be able to contribute when I can.  You know I live vicariously through your TR, and those of Bret and Deej!

KCMike makes me want to be a better photographer but since I have the desire but not the talent I sure enjoy his pictures and those of the others on the Disneyland Picture of the Day thread. 

I'm looking foward to vacationing at yet anothe week during the holiday season to compare crowd levels and activities.  I really missed not seeng the carolers at the GCH last time we were there the week after New Years.


----------



## KCmike

tksbaskets said:


> Aww *Sherry*   You are too kind.  I enjoy the heck out of the Superthreads and am happy to be able to contribute when I can.  You know I live vicariously through your TR, and those of Bret and Deej!
> 
> KCMike makes me want to be a better photographer but since I have the desire but not the talent I sure enjoy his pictures and those of the others on the Disneyland Picture of the Day thread.
> 
> I'm looking foward to vacationing at yet anothe week during the holiday season to compare crowd levels and activities.  I really missed not seeng the carolers at the GCH last time we were there the week after New Years.



Thanks TK as your awfully kind!  Not sure the exact dates for us but hope to see some other Diser's this year!


----------



## Sherry E

*Mike -*

I don't know if you saw, but a page or two back I was stating that I could safely speak for everyone in this thread in saying that we all need you to make another DLR holiday visit, because the wonderful photos that a KCmike holiday visit would yield would be a treat for all of us (I'm paraphrasing myself but that was the gist of it!).  

I just wanted to point that out in case you missed it -- let's not give TK alllllllll the credit for the kind comments!


----------



## KCmike

Sherry E said:


> *Mike -*
> 
> I don't know if you saw, but a page or two back I was stating that I could safely speak for everyone in this thread in saying that we all need you to make another DLR holiday visit, because the wonderful photos that a KCmike holiday visit would yield would be a treat for all of us (I'm paraphrasing myself but that was the gist of it!).
> 
> I just wanted to point that out in case you missed it -- let's not give TK alllllllll the credit for the kind comments!



Sherry E how could I ever not thank you?!?  Your my Halloween, Christmas, Catalina, and all around Disneyland guru!  I hope not to lurk too much this year.  Thanks again for all the kind words!


----------



## Sherry E

Aussie Princess said:


> Thanks Sherry
> I don't mind the cost for the party I did the Halloween parties last year but the one thing I loved about holiday time was that we weren't restricted by park hours to fully enjoy the experience last time we went basically everyday was 8-12am but if they add the parties then it won't be the same as it will be normal parade and normal fireworks on the non party days
> 
> I've spent 2 yrs trying to convince my mum and sister to come with my husband and soon to be 2 son and finally did it ( we booked in Jan) only for them not to get the full experience of what my husband and I got 2 yrs ago
> 
> But besides being a tad disappointed on this new concept but am still looking forward to our trip in November



*Aussie Princess -*

Refresh my memory (because I'm old and feeble and I need to be reminded) -- was it two years ago when you did a Thanksgiving DLR visit?  Wasn't that the trip when you were staying in L.A. (not far from where I am, actually), and then you took one of those inexpensive tour buses from the hotel down to Anaheim?  Or have I completely lost my mind (finally) and imagined a trip that you never took?  I could be thinking that it was you, only to find out I am actually remembering someone else's trip!  I recall that you -- or whoever I am remembering -- were asking me questions about where to eat Thanksgiving dining near The Grove/Farmers Market.

Anyway, the reason I brought up that random memory was because I don't think I ever found out how the Thanksgiving meal was, and where it was.  I know that the list was narrowed down to a few choices, but I don't think I ever found out which restaurant was picked for a Thanksgiving meal.

(Now is the time when you post and say that I've lost my marbles and am totally thinking of someone else!  I'm bracing myself for it....)

Also, I was going to say that IF I am remembering correctly in that your last Christmas time/holiday trip was that Thanksgiving trip, it makes sense that the hours would have been longer.  Earlier November trips, however, have some days with shorter hours, even though it's the holiday season.  Even the first week or two of December can have some days that are a little shorter, while the hours are longer the closer to Christmas it gets.

I am guessing that IF Disney starts in with this paid Christmas party, they would hold it on nights when the park would already be closing a wee bit earlier anyway -- not the midnight closing days (well, except for maybe Fridays could be party days).  The midnight closings are usually reserved for days when they expect tons of people anyway, and they can't afford to close Disneyland early for a party (like Saturdays and Sundays, for example).

So that may be a bit of a bright spot -- you might not have to have many of your days cut too short.

You will likely miss the wonderful hotels' decorations, Santas and Carolers, though.  I think that the very late Thanksgiving this year is going to throw off their schedule, and the hotel decor may go up a few days early -- but probably not that early.

Also, one thing I am wondering about is -- will there or won't there be an ice rink in DTD again this year?  It was hard for me to even really tell if that rink was a 'success.'  I don't know if it would be worth bringing it back.  Last year it was directly tied in to the Tinkerbell movie.  This year, there may not be a need for the rink and the (coughcoughcough) "Christmas Village" that went along with it.  Maybe, just maybe, this year we will see a return of the large DTD tree.  DTD had no big tree last year and it was disappointing!







tksbaskets said:


> Aww *Sherry*   You are too kind.  I enjoy the heck out of the Superthreads and am happy to be able to contribute when I can.  You know I live vicariously through your TR, and those of Bret and Deej!
> 
> KCMike makes me want to be a better photographer but since I have the desire but not the talent I sure enjoy his pictures and those of the others on the Disneyland Picture of the Day thread.
> 
> I'm looking foward to vacationing at yet anothe week during the holiday season to compare crowd levels and activities.  I really missed not seeng the carolers at the GCH last time we were there the week after New Years.



*TK -*

I speak the truth!  You are a valued participant and contributor!  I definitely appreciate your comments and subscriptions to the Superthreads, as well as to my TR (throughout my assorted antics involving wayward trash cans, dangerous ice cream cones and evil chairs; my misadventures involving bad park companions, trips gone awry and sob-fests on a bench; my random Christmas carol placement; and my never-ending quests to find interesting photo subjects/angles)!

This year you will definitely get the full array of GCH caroling fun, as well as Santa visits at the hotels and whatever else is happening (party, holiday WoC or otherwise).  Remember to embrace the oil stains in Cars Land!!

I've said before and will say again that KCmike, I'm Mikey, ElkGroveChris, Evad, etc., etc. provide some truly gallery-worthy photos in the POTD thread.  I mean, it's hard to look through the thread and not be inspired or in awe of their masterful works.  I would like to hang many of those photos on my wall!  They're that good.  Sometimes I think that the sheer level of "art" that exists in the DLR POTD thread can be very intimidating.  I know there are a lot of people (lurkers and regulars) who think, "I would never post there because my photos are not great," or "I'll never be able to afford that kind of camera and equipment, so what's the point," etc.  

I subscribed to another thread that I thought might have some '_everyday/anyone-can-accomplish-this_' types of photos -- the *Point and Shoot thread*.  And I was wrong.  When you scroll through the Point and Shoot Thread, you will find that many of those photos are gallery-worthy as well!

Let's face it -- this entire board just has some talented photographers of all sorts, of all skill levels, with all types of equipment (simple or complex)!  It is a creative bunch we have here on the DIS!  

One of my all-time favorite photos that I've seen on this board is still the one that *deejdigsdis* took -- it's B&W -- of her son mailing a postcard from DLR, on which you can read his musings about Tower of Terror.  You see only the mailbox, the postcard and hands, but it is one of the most descriptive, thematic photos I've seen -- and it is a point & shoot photo!  It tells a story, evokes a certain mood or feeling and brings a child's excitement to be at DLR alive in a very subtle way!  

Deej also took another great P&S shot that sticks out in my mind, of her son's Mouse ears as he peered out over something or other (was it from her favorite porch on Main Street?  Where was it?  I can't recall.).  In any case, that was another one that captured that childlike innocence and excitement to be at DLR.  She should shoot a whole series of photos like that and put out a book!  I think she tapped into something there -- a niche, I guess we could call it.


----------



## Aussie Princess

Sherry E said:


> Aussie Princess -
> 
> Refresh my memory (because I'm old and feeble and I need to be reminded) -- was it two years ago when you did a Thanksgiving DLR visit?  Wasn't that the trip when you were staying in L.A. (not far from where I am, actually), and then you took one of those inexpensive tour buses from the hotel down to Anaheim?  Or have I completely lost my mind (finally) and imagined a trip that you never took?  I could be thinking that it was you, only to find out I am actually remembering someone else's trip!  I recall that you -- or whoever I am remembering -- were asking me questions about where to eat Thanksgiving dining near The Grove/Farmers Market.
> 
> Anyway, the reason I brought up that random memory was because I don't think I ever found out how the Thanksgiving meal was, and where it was.  I know that the list was narrowed down to a few choices, but I don't think I ever found out which restaurant was picked for a Thanksgiving meal.
> 
> (Now is the time when you post and say that I've lost my marbles and am totally thinking of someone else!  I'm bracing myself for it....)
> 
> Also, I was going to say that IF I am remembering correctly in that your last Christmas time/holiday trip was that Thanksgiving trip, it makes sense that the hours would have been longer.  Earlier November trips, however, have some days with shorter hours, even though it's the holiday season.  Even the first week or two of December can have some days that are a little shorter, while the hours are longer the closer to Christmas it gets.
> 
> I am guessing that IF Disney starts in with this paid Christmas party, they would hold it on nights when the park would already be closing a wee bit earlier anyway -- not the midnight closing days (well, except for maybe Fridays could be party days).  The midnight closings are usually reserved for days when they expect tons of people anyway, and they can't afford to close Disneyland early for a party (like Saturdays and Sundays, for example).
> 
> So that may be a bit of a bright spot -- you might not have to have many of your days cut too short.
> 
> You will likely miss the wonderful hotels' decorations, Santas and Carolers, though.  I think that the very late Thanksgiving this year is going to throw off their schedule, and the hotel decor may go up a few days early -- but probably not that early.
> 
> Also, one thing I am wondering about is -- will there or won't there be an ice rink in DTD again this year?  It was hard for me to even really tell if that rink was a 'success.'  I don't know if it would be worth bringing it back.  Last year it was directly tied in to the Tinkerbell movie.  This year, there may not be a need for the rink and the (coughcoughcough) "Christmas Village" that went along with it.  Maybe, just maybe, this year we will see a return of the large DTD tree.  DTD had no big tree last year and it was disappointing!
> 
> .



Hi sherry 

My last holiday visit 2 yrs ago were around the same dates we have never done a thanksgiving trip ( would be nice thanksgiving is around my bday 24th) but airfares from australia go up as its a classed as peak season.

The park hours the whole week of the holiday time starting were 8-12am *** Veterans Day was also in the mix of that week.
We have also always started at hojos so you have def losing your mind (lol) 
I am hoping there is some sort of Santa while we are there will save me the expensive cost of Santa photos when I get home


----------



## Sherry E

KCmike said:


> Sherry E how could I ever not thank you?!?  Your my Halloween, Christmas, Catalina, and all around Disneyland guru!  I hope not to lurk too much this year.  Thanks again for all the kind words!



You're welcome, *Mike*!  And thank you, as well!  I just wanted to make sure that you saw that you were appreciated by me as well the rest of your fans!





Aussie Princess said:


> Hi sherry
> 
> My last holiday visit 2 yrs ago were around the same dates we have never done a thanksgiving trip ( would be nice thanksgiving is around my bday 24th) but airfares from australia go up as its a classed as peak season.
> 
> The park hours the whole week of the holiday time starting were 8-12am *** Veterans Day was also in the mix of that week.
> We have also always started at hojos so you have def losing your mind (lol)
> I am hoping there is some sort of Santa while we are there will save me the expensive cost of Santa photos when I get home



*Aussie Princess -*

Drat!  I knew I would lose my mind sooner or later.  It was inevitable!  I had the Thanksgiving trip scenario in my head, and it was between you and one other person as to who actually went on that trip -- I guess it was the other person I was thinking of!  (I think she stayed at HoJo's too, but she came up to L.A. and then went back down to DLR -- in some order like that.)

You said your last day at DLR this year is November 20th, correct?  You will definitely see the two Santas (and carolers/Bell Ringers) in the parks when the season officially begins, but you will miss the hotel holiday action -- that is, unless Disney finally gets with the program and starts decorating the hotels early too.  As I mentioned earlier, the late Thanksgiving this year might force some earlier decorating of the GCH, DLH and the PPH -- but I don't think any of the hotel Santas or carolers would be out until Thanksgiving ends.  And I don't _think_ the hotels would be decorated as early as November 20.


These were  the park hours & entertainment schedules for November 2011 and November 2012.  

And, just for kicks, December 2011 and December 2012.

I am guessing that, with the exception of possible Friday night parties, some of those nights you will notice that closed between 8 p.m.-10 p.m. would be the sorts of nights Disney would target this year for parties, so the closures would only lop off a few hours and wouldn't make as much of a dent.


----------



## egritz

Okay I just read tksbaskets trip report from Christmas 2011...she saw Jack Skellington but I wasn't totally clear on where.  Was he still seen last year? It will be a mission of ours to find him - believe it or not DD2 loves Nightmare Before Christmas (last trip she got the Jack & Sally dolls) and she will LOVE meeting him probably just as much as she loved meeting Sulley last month (which was a lot!)  eta: I told DH & he emailed me a link to a youtube video showing Sally too....oh my that would be so fantastic!

Also she wrote that the Disney Visa card holder can choose ANY character picture from the day with the voucher? Is that still the case? Also if anyone knows, if DH & both have our Disney Visa cards (same account) does that get us 2 vouchers or 1 (we didn't even think about showing both last trip, just the one).  We actually will have a total of FOUR cards between my parents and us (2 separate accounts).


----------



## Sherry E

egritz said:


> Okay I just read tksbaskets trip report from Christmas 2011...she saw Jack Skellington but I wasn't totally clear on where.  Was he still seen last year? It will be a mission of ours to find him - believe it or not DD2 loves Nightmare Before Christmas (last trip she got the Jack & Sally dolls) and she will LOVE meeting him probably just as much as she loved meeting Sulley last month (which was a lot!)  eta: I told DH & he emailed me a link to a youtube video showing Sally too....oh my that would be so fantastic!
> 
> Also she wrote that the Disney Visa card holder can choose ANY character picture from the day with the voucher? Is that still the case? Also if anyone knows, if DH & both have our Disney Visa cards (same account) does that get us 2 vouchers or 1 (we didn't even think about showing both last trip, just the one).  We actually will have a total of FOUR cards between my parents and us (2 separate accounts).



*egritz -*

Hopefully *TK* will be back here soon to answer the rest of your questions but I just wanted to tell you that Jack Skellington was, indeed, out again last year.  I saw him on a random weekday in December.  In fact, I saw him with Sally at their meet/photo spot in New Orleans Square.  They begin appearing during Halloween Time and hang around until January, I guess -- I've seen at least Jack during Halloween Time as well.

I have a Disney Visa but I have never taken advantage of the photo, believe it or not.  So I will defer to *TK* on that one!

*TK*.........where have you gone?


----------



## egritz

Sherry E said:


> *egritz -*
> 
> Hopefully *TK* will be back here soon to answer the rest of your questions but I just wanted to tell you that Jack Skellington was, indeed, out again last year.  I saw him on a random weekday in December.  In fact, I saw him with Sally at their meet/photo spot in New Orleans Square.  They begin appearing during Halloween Time and hang around until January, I guess -- I've seen at least Jack during Halloween Time as well.
> 
> I have a Disney Visa but I have never taken advantage of the photo, believe it or not.  So I will defer to *TK* on that one!
> 
> *TK*.........where have you gone?



Thank you, this trip is just getting more and more exciting, it is going to be hard waiting another 6 1/2 months!  Coincidentally a former co-worker is also going so I'm helping her plan too since she hasn't been in ages.

Last trip was the first time we ever took advantage of the Visa Meet n Greet (before it just never worked out with timing...plus with 10-13 people it is hard to corral everyone). Anyway we did it only once this last trip but it was nice, we actually went twice on the same morning to see both Minnie & Stitch and it was great - short wait, and we did not feel rushed at all.  And getting the photo was easy...will DH was at Lost & Found retrieving his cell phone I went over and within 10 minutes (there was no line) I had the picture chosen & printed.  It was fun getting a preview of our PP+ pics too.


----------



## tksbaskets

I'm here, I'm here!  Just got back from a wedding reception.  *Sherry*  you are so right about those particular shots by Deej.  Love them!  She's the reason I take pictures of light posts. 

Now you my friend are why I look for unusual points of view for iconic features.  I will always be impressed with your picture from the DL Hotel looking up into the spiral hat.  Spectacular!

Thanks for the link to the other picture thread.  I can't get enough of DL!



egritz said:


> Okay I just read tksbaskets trip report from Christmas 2011...she saw Jack Skellington but I wasn't totally clear on where.  Was he still seen last year? It will be a mission of ours to find him - believe it or not DD2 loves Nightmare Before Christmas (last trip she got the Jack & Sally dolls) and she will LOVE meeting him probably just as much as she loved meeting Sulley last month (which was a lot!)  eta: I told DH & he emailed me a link to a youtube video showing Sally too....oh my that would be so fantastic!
> 
> Also she wrote that the Disney Visa card holder can choose ANY character picture from the day with the voucher? Is that still the case? Also if anyone knows, if DH & both have our Disney Visa cards (same account) does that get us 2 vouchers or 1 (we didn't even think about showing both last trip, just the one).  We actually will have a total of FOUR cards between my parents and us (2 separate accounts).



First off - THANK YOU for reading my trip report 

Here is the answer to the easy one.  YES you can get a different free 5 x 7's for each ACCOUNT.  If you have 2 different Visa accounts you get two vouchers.  It sounds like you have four cards for two accounts so you'll get 2 free pictures!  DH and I each have our own account so we got 2 vouchers.  Plus you can pick from any character picture from that day!

As for where we found Jack - he was in NOS.  On the map it is back between the "I" and the "K" where they have the phones.  As I recall it's by the big staircase.  Nice little tile fountain wall and Jack was there.  It's one of my favorite pics of my DS that year as Jack was very chatty and talked with him about making proper 'scarey hands'.  "That's not scarey!!" in a perfect Jack voice   We didn't see Sally at all.

Here DS got it right!


----------



## mvf-m11c

I have missed a lot these last two days.

Thank you Sherry and TK. The two Superthreads (Halloween and Christmas) have a lot of great information and it my pleasure to contribute to the threads as much as possible (even though I haven't been on the threads lately due to work). I know that we talked about the possibility of a exclusive party event at DL these last few years. And I still hope that they won't make Believe...In Holiday Magic fireworks and A Christmas Fantasy parade a separate paid admission where these two shows are part of the Holiday season. There is no way I will ever pay for a ticket to see Believe fireworks and Christmas Fantasy parade since I have seen it over the years and has been a tradition to DL during the Holiday season. I will have no problem if they have an exclusive party at DCA but not DL. If they have an exclusive WoC Holiday version instead of the Prep and Landing segment of the original WoC show, I would have no problem paying the admission to see it. I have seen a lot of different variations of WoC ever since it debut in the summer of 2010 and I am always looking forward to seeing new variations of the show.

Every time I see the POTD thread and all the amazing pictures from the DISers, it just makes me want to be a better photographer. When I still think of you when I am at DL during the Holiday season is all the Christmas trees, wreaths and garlands for the quests. These last few years since you have started the quests is something that I have enjoy. Deej still gets me to take pictures of the flowers at DL or DCA during my trips.


----------



## Sherry E

I was going to reply to TK's last post after I got home from running errands, and then I saw Bret's post come through.

Before I leave the house I wanted to pop in and give a plug for *Bret's (mvf-m11c's)* TRs.  I have links to the most recent holiday TRs from Bret in the specific TR post on Page 1 (it's post #8, I think), but he actually has all of his TRs in one thread (which is what I do as well -- put them all in one thread), and his trips cover a wide range of DLR trips over the last few years, from all seasons, year-round.

Bret takes a lot of photos, so his TRs are photo-heavy.  His entire TR thread is also one of the most viewed TR threads in the entire Disneyland Trip Report forum (I think TK is the one who has commented the most in his thread too!).     If you have never been to DLR before and want a sort of photographic tour of the parks, Bret's TR is the way to go.  His fireworks photos are outstanding as well.

Bret is also one of the main contributors when we do the Theme Week Countdown in this thread, which will start in just over 2 months or so.  If you choose to not peek in on his TR thread now, you are in for a pleasant surprise when the Theme Week Countdown takes place from early August to November!!!


----------



## Halloweenqueen

It is always a difficult decision when trying to decide if we are going to do a Halloween or Christmas trip.  Though my heart is always for Halloween, it is busy season here for our household, so we are heading to DL in November!  

Just made our hotel reservations for the 11th-15th.  Hopefully those dates will open for our flights soon, so I can start with some more detailed planning.

I'll have to catch up on the latest on the thread.  Sherry's threads are the BEST  and I have so much fun looking over everyone's contributions.

Happy planning everyone!


----------



## KCmike

Halloweenqueen said:


> It is always a difficult decision when trying to decide if we are going to do a Halloween or Christmas trip.  Though my heart is always for Halloween, it is busy season here for our household, so we are heading to DL in November!
> 
> Just made our hotel reservations for the 11th-15th.  Hopefully those dates will open for our flights soon, so I can start with some more detailed planning.
> 
> I'll have to catch up on the latest on the thread.  Sherry's threads are the BEST  and I have so much fun looking over everyone's contributions.
> 
> Happy planning everyone!



We've done both and Christmas has to win hands down for us.  Just so much Festivus!  (Seinfeld reference)


----------



## Halloweenqueen

KCmike said:


> We've done both and Christmas has to win hands down for us.  Just so much Festivus!  (Seinfeld reference)



We know Festivus here!  We even have a Festivus Pole! 

We have always switched back and forth between the holidays.  Halloween time at WDW was a must do for my family when we lived on the east coast.  We create a Halloween display and walkthrough haunted house for Halloween night.  What was just for a few friends has grown to visitors by the hundreds.  Too much to do and plan to make a Halloween trip this year.

Luckily Haunted Mansion Holiday will still be up and I will get to see my favorite attraction of the year, It's a Small World Holiday.  Double happiness!

I love these threads, but subscribing to them year round can lead to an overloaded email box.  I always make sure to resubscribe as soon as our dates are set!


----------



## Sherry E

egritz said:


> Thank you, this trip is just getting more and more exciting, it is going to be hard waiting another 6 1/2 months!  Coincidentally a former co-worker is also going so I'm helping her plan too since she hasn't been in ages.
> 
> Last trip was the first time we ever took advantage of the Visa Meet n Greet (before it just never worked out with timing...plus with 10-13 people it is hard to corral everyone). Anyway we did it only once this last trip but it was nice, we actually went twice on the same morning to see both Minnie & Stitch and it was great - short wait, and we did not feel rushed at all.  And getting the photo was easy...will DH was at Lost & Found retrieving his cell phone I went over and within 10 minutes (there was no line) I had the picture chosen & printed.  It was fun getting a preview of our PP+ pics too.



*egritz --*

One of these days I will have to take advantage of the Visa photo before Disney takes it away as an option!  I think that, just like you said about your trips, it never works out with timing for some reason.  I would have to actually make a point of fitting it into the schedule.  I need to do that.  




tksbaskets said:


> ...Now you my friend are why I look for unusual points of view for iconic features.  I will always be impressed with your picture from the DL Hotel looking up into the spiral hat.  Spectacular!
> 
> Thanks for the link to the other picture thread.  I can't get enough of DL!




*TK --*

Thank you!  Ah, yes, the spiral/hat photo.  At that point in time I'd never seen a photo like it, though there may have been some floating around out there that escaped me.  Now, I am on a constant search to find other interesting subjects or get in-depth with certain things.  One thing I will say for myself is that I seem to have created a lot of good Facebook Timeline cover photos, without realizing it!  Even before I knew what a Facebook Timeline cover was, I was apparently taking a lot of photos that were destined to become covers.  When I look at the thumbnails of my Timeline Covers album on FB, I see a wide array of colors, patterns and scenes.  It's interesting.

That Point & Shoot thread I linked you to is not all Disney parks photos, though there are many Disney parks photos scattered throughout.  It's got a lot of P&S photos of all types, and they are quite impressive.  It's amazing to see what can be done with certain P&S cameras!





mvf-m11c said:


> I have missed a lot these last two days.
> 
> Thank you Sherry and TK. The two Superthreads (Halloween and Christmas) have a lot of great information and it my pleasure to contribute to the threads as much as possible (even though I haven't been on the threads lately due to work). I know that we talked about the possibility of a exclusive party event at DL these last few years. And I still hope that they won't make Believe...In Holiday Magic fireworks and A Christmas Fantasy parade a separate paid admission where these two shows are part of the Holiday season. There is no way I will ever pay for a ticket to see Believe fireworks and Christmas Fantasy parade since I have seen it over the years and has been a tradition to DL during the Holiday season. I will have no problem if they have an exclusive party at DCA but not DL. If they have an exclusive WoC Holiday version instead of the Prep and Landing segment of the original WoC show, I would have no problem paying the admission to see it. I have seen a lot of different variations of WoC ever since it debut in the summer of 2010 and I am always looking forward to seeing new variations of the show.
> 
> Every time I see the POTD thread and all the amazing pictures from the DISers, it just makes me want to be a better photographer. When I still think of you when I am at DL during the Holiday season is all the Christmas trees, wreaths and garlands for the quests. These last few years since you have started the quests is something that I have enjoy. Deej still gets me to take pictures of the flowers at DL or DCA during my trips.



Hello, *Bret!*

Thank you for being such a loyal and great contributor to the Superthreads!

I figured you had been really busy with work and hadn't been able to join in the conversations.  

Yes, there has been a lot of discussion happening in this thread over the past week, first because of the CP being cut back down to 2 nights (from 20 nights last year), and then, of course, the MiceAge article about the holiday WoC and the possible party.  All of a sudden we have been getting all of this info coming in, whether it is official or unofficial, and it has kept the thread hoppin'!

You're exactly the type of visitor I am referring to when I talk about the regular holiday guests who have already seen Christmas Fantasy Parade and Believe in Holiday Magic repeatedly, for years.  There is a whole segment of the "Disney holiday guest population" like you, Bret -- people who make a point of going to DLR for the holidays every year and catching the parade and fireworks every time.  To now include those longstanding events in a paid party would alienate most of those people, I think.  Parents may now have to pay for their kids to see the snow fall on Main Street when it was previously "free" for so long, and that just seems wrong.  And it's not even like Disney would sell very few tickets so the park would be empty.  They'd end up over-selling it, just like with the Halloween parties.

The quests are always fun -- and it's a good way to sort of chart the progress of the decorations, trees, etc. over time and see if they change or disappear.

The Theme Week Countdown will be a lot of fun this year, too.  It's always fun, but there will be a couple of new elements involved to mix things up a bit.




Halloweenqueen said:


> It is always a difficult decision when trying to decide if we are going to do a Halloween or Christmas trip.  Though my heart is always for Halloween, it is busy season here for our household, so we are heading to DL in November!
> 
> Just made our hotel reservations for the 11th-15th.  Hopefully those dates will open for our flights soon, so I can start with some more detailed planning.
> 
> I'll have to catch up on the latest on the thread.  Sherry's threads are the BEST  and I have so much fun looking over everyone's contributions.
> 
> Happy planning everyone!



Welcome back, *Halloweenqueen!*

Thank you for the kind words!  I'm glad you enjoy the threads!  You'll notice that Page 1 (the first 9 posts) of this thread is much more involved than my previous threads' Page 1!

I know you'd always prefer to do a Halloween DLR trip, but you'e so involved in Halloween at home that it is too tough to pull off!

You'll be in the parks for the start of the season (11/12), but you will miss the hotel holiday festivities, sadly.  I don't know why Disney cannot get the 3 hotels decorated when the parks are decorated.




Halloweenqueen said:


> ...I love these threads, but subscribing to them year round can lead to an overloaded email box.  I always make sure to resubscribe as soon as our dates are set!



I wish I would actually get that many email alerts from the DIS!  It seems that unless I reply to every single post that comes in, I will stop getting regular alerts.  There are times when I am busier than others, and I would like to be able to get an email each time someone posts so I can keep up to date on what is being discussed without having to scroll through the pages when I get back to the thread.  But after the first couple of email alerts, if I don't post in the thread then the alerts stop coming!  I might get one email alert and by the time I sign in here I see that 10 more posts have come in!

So I think that if you want to stay subscribed to something (any thread) but you don't want to receive email alerts you can stop posting and they won't fill up your inbox until you start posting again.  You might get a random email here and there, but not many.  Also, we have had a wave of activity here in the last couple of weeks but these Superthreads tend to quiet down for long chunks of time.


----------



## egritz

Sherry E said:


> So I think that if you want to stay subscribed to something (any thread) but you don't want to receive email alerts you can stop posting and they won't fill up your inbox until you start posting again.  You might get a random email here and there, but not many.  Also, we have had a wave of activity here in the last couple of weeks but these Superthreads tend to quiet down for long chunks of time.



When I subscribe, I do "instant email notification" but I do not get another email from disboards on that thread until I've logged in & visited the thread.

This last trip we spent A LOT of time at the Monster's Inc ride since it is one of the few movies DD2 knows.  She loved meeting Sulley, I just wish they also had Mike, but I can understand the challenges of staffing his character!


----------



## mom2rtk

KCmike said:


> We leave next week Janet.  And we are sooo not ready.



Have an awesome trip Mike! Can't wait to see more photos when you get back!


----------



## KCmike

mom2rtk said:


> Have an awesome trip Mike! Can't wait to see more photos when you get back!



You as well Janet!  We leave tomorrow morning.  Just the wife and I while the kids leave the next day on their big motor coach band trip.  Sure glad we aren't the one chaperoning.  I can't wait to see your photos too!

Since we're driving this time around I plan on taking the tripod with me.  What do you use for your settings with the tripod for great mainstreet shots?  I want those lights to pop and get good clarity!  Really would love your insight.


----------



## mom2rtk

KCmike said:


> You as well Janet!  We leave tomorrow morning.  Just the wife and I while the kids leave the next day on their big motor coach band trip.  Sure glad we aren't the one chaperoning.  I can't wait to see your photos too!
> 
> Since we're driving this time around I plan on taking the tripod with me.  What do you use for your settings with the tripod for great mainstreet shots?  I want those lights to pop and get good clarity!  Really would love your insight.



Thanks Mike. Our WDW stop will be crazy brief (one evening in the MK) but it should be enough to get my by until we do DLR up right in December! 

Mostly I'm looking forward to some unstructured family time. And I bet you are too!


----------



## KCmike

mom2rtk said:


> Thanks Mike. Our WDW stop will be crazy brief (one evening in the MK) but it should be enough to get my by until we do DLR up right in December!
> 
> Mostly I'm looking forward to some unstructured family time. And I bet you are too!



What about those settings?


----------



## mom2rtk

KCmike said:


> What about those settings?



Sorry, trying to do too many things at once! 

On a tripod at night you want to go with your lowest ISO for the best IQ. You really only need the higher ISOs for handholding shots and attaining faster shutter speed. With a tripod, you don't need that.

I would probably use aperture priority around f11 and let the camera choose the shutter speed. (At f11 you'll get great depth of field but not lose too much image quality. The closer you get to f22 the more IQ you lose.) But watch any bright lights in your shot carefully (lamp posts on Main Street?). You could end up blowing those out when the camera meters for the mostly dark scene. So maybe I'd dial back the exposure compensation just a little to balance that out.

If you want to be sure you get it right, you could try to bracket your shots so it shoots one with the settings you choose and one a stop underexposed and one a stop overexposed.

I'm hoping to take a few night shots myself but it depends on how things go. With only one evening, there's a lot to balance.


----------



## KCmike

mom2rtk said:


> Sorry, trying to do too many things at once!
> 
> On a tripod at night you want to go with your lowest ISO for the best IQ. You really only need the higher ISOs for handholding shots and attaining faster shutter speed. With a tripod, you don't need that.
> 
> I would probably use aperture priority around f11 and let the camera choose the shutter speed. (At f11 you'll get great depth of field but not lose too much image quality. The closer you get to f22 the more IQ you lose.) But watch any bright lights in your shot carefully (lamp posts on Main Street?). You could end up blowing those out when the camera meters for the mostly dark scene. So maybe I'd dial back the exposure compensation just a little to balance that out.
> 
> If you want to be sure you get it right, you could try to bracket your shots so it shoots one with the settings you choose and one a stop underexposed and one a stop overexposed.
> 
> I'm hoping to take a few night shots myself but it depends on how things go. With only one evening, there's a lot to balance.



Thanks Janet!  Now back to your local programming.


----------



## Sherry E

egritz said:


> When I subscribe, I do "instant email notification" but I do not get another email from disboards on that thread until I've logged in & visited the thread.
> 
> This last trip we spent A LOT of time at the Monster's Inc ride since it is one of the few movies DD2 knows.  She loved meeting Sulley, I just wish they also had Mike, but I can understand the challenges of staffing his character!



*egritz --*

Those instant email notifications are a bit askew.  I would think that a good way to set them up would be if someone is not active in a particular thread for, say, 2 or 3 weeks or so, then he/she stops getting the email notifications.  That would make more sense to me.  The way it seems to be set up now is that if the system detects a lull in activity for just a half-day (meaning that several posts go by and we don't join in to post something too), we stop getting the emails!  At least, that's how it works for me.  I could be active in this thread for a long stretch of time and then suddenly not post for a few hours and I later find out that I missed a lot of email alerts about posts!  (For example, I didn't get any alerts for those last few posts between Mike and Janet.)

Also, sometimes if I post in another thread and not this one, then I will suddenly get email alerts for this thread again -- once or twice, until they stop.

And then I will occasionally get an email alert for a thread that I haven't posted in for two years!  It's very odd.

Basically, I think the general rule should be that the more time that passes without being active in a thread, the fewer email notices the person should get -- but this should play out over weeks or months, not just a few hours in a day!  Madness!

It's interesting that you mention the challenges with staffing the Mike character.  I was wondering if he was going to be out and about in the parks this year because of the whole Monstrous Summer thing.  (_By the way, am I the only one who is even a little bit happy about the idea of a mini-Monstropolis coming to DCA?  I know it won't fit in with the existing Hollywood theme, necessarily, but I don't mind because I have always wanted more Pixar in the park!  I want a Toy Land too!_)  

I could be wrong, but I _think_ I have seen Mike at one of the Halloween parties in the past, with Sulley.  Maybe Halloweenqueen can confirm or deny that, if she remembers.  I might have been imagining it, and instead am simply remembering Mike's appearance in the Pixar Play Parade.

Sulley has some challenges too, because of that heavy, furry costume!  The poor guy can't stay out in the sun for very long on hot days, as he will roast or melt into a big, blue blob.  His handlers have to shuffle him away after a short while so he can cool off!

I only have one photo with Sulley, and my friend's husband took the picture of us from a distance.  I would like to get a shot that is a little more close-up.


The Cars characters pose interesting challenges for photos too.  Yes, of course, McQueen and Mater "talk" to the guests in Cars Land.  Mater even has his own Christmas-y banter and Santa hat during the holidays.  But they can't really "pose" with you.  They can't hug you.  They can't put their arms around you.  They can't interact in the same way that the walking characters can.  I watch people try to figure out how to pose with them and it always looks a little awkward to me.  I noticed it at the Snowy the Snow Car photo spot too.  I know that back when McQueen and Mater were set up in Condor Flats (pre-Cars Land), my friends and I didn't know really how or where to stand with these cars.  I thought it was just us, until I saw others struggling with the same scenarios at the various photo spots in Cars Land.


----------



## Arizona Rita

Hi Everyone!
Let me begin by saying Thank You! to all of our service men and women, past, current and future. You are appreciated and prayed for.

Ive just been browsing through the thread and I see the initials "CP" and it dawned on me that their may a "Christmas Party" like at WDW.
Do I panic now and start watching like a hawk or is this still undecided?
I did read the first page but Sherrie I dont know how often that is update.
I appreciate any knowledge my "Dosneylander" friends.
Thank you!

PS~ Sherri (one day I will spell it correctly!) I have only see the hotels decked out fully for Christmas once. We go in November because 1) our anniversary is the same day as MM b-day 2) the crowds havnt fully hit yet and 3) kids are usually involved in something at school or theater and there is rehersal after rehersal!
I have 2 Bucket lists~ one is general and the other is Disney my way!


----------



## Sherry E

Arizona Rita said:


> Hi Everyone!
> Let me begin by saying Thank You! to all of our service men and women, past, current and future. You are appreciated and prayed for.
> 
> Ive just been browsing through the thread and I see the initials "CP" and it dawned on me that their may a "Christmas Party" like at WDW.
> Do I panic now and start watching like a hawk or is this still undecided?
> I did read the first page but Sherrie I dont know how often that is update.
> I appreciate any knowledge my "Dosneylander" friends.
> Thank you!
> 
> PS~ Sherri (one day I will spell it correctly!) I have only see the hotels decked out fully for Christmas once. We go in November because 1) our anniversary is the same day as MM b-day 2) the crowds havnt fully hit yet and 3) kids are usually involved in something at school or theater and there is rehersal after rehersal!
> I have 2 Bucket lists~ one is general and the other is Disney my way!



Hello again, *Arizona Rita*!

Okay, first -- this is a relatively new thread.  As you can see, we are only about 30 pages in or so, give or take.  It was just started this past December, when we hit the page limit on the previous thread and we were just about to reach the end of the previous holiday season.  

So all of the posts that you see on Page 1 (the first 9 posts) have been added to and filled in either late last year or this year, as we await news on the upcoming season.  The very first post on Page 1 was updated within the last couple of weeks when we found out that the season begins on Tuesday, 11/12 (see the title of this thread as well).  I can update with that info because it is official, as it was released to the public via the Annual Pass holders newsletter/magazine.  You can also always tell when a post was updated by looking at the very bottom of the posts, in the tiny print.

Anything else that has been discussed in the last week, i.e., the Candlelight Ceremony probably being cut back to 2 nights (down from 20 last year) or a possible holiday World of Color and a possible Christmas party, has not been added to the first page yet because it has not been announced to the general public yet.  The Candlelight info is almost certain to happen, but it has not been printed in any public media yet, so that's why I have not updated the first page with that info.

"CP" stands for Candlelight Processional, not Christmas party.  Even though the Processional is now called the Candlelight Ceremony, people still refer to it as the "CP."

If you scroll back through the last few pages of this thread you will see that we have been discussing a possible party, but that has not been confirmed or made official.  It is a rumor posted by MiceAge.  It is likely to happen, but exactly when the party would occur and what would be included in it are the questions.  If/when we get the official word on a party, I will post info about it somewhere on Page 1.

If you ever forget how to spell my name, just look at my posts.  <<<Name spelling is to the left.  That will tell you.

The hotels will not be decorated when the season starts on 11/12, unless Disney suddenly decides to change things around on us.  Most likely the hotels will be decorated right around Thanksgiving. I expect the trees/wreaths may go up in the hotels a few days before Thanksgiving, possibly, and Santa and the carolers would appear after Thanksgiving ends.  I could be wrong, but it's an educated guess.


----------



## lucysmom

We will be at DLR from December 18th through the 23rd. Last year was our very first holiday trip, and I am sooooo in love with the memories, that I just have to get back there this year. This whole party thing has me confused. Do you think they will still be having parties when we are there? I will feel taken advantage of if I have to pay to do what we did last year for the price of a DL ticket. On the other hand, if the party were at DCA, then I might really enjoy a party with totally new things to do. But, maybe all of my musings are a waste of time because the parties would not be happening during the late date of our trip. What do you think, Sherry?


----------



## Halloweenqueen

Yes, I would prefer December, but the kids have a week of conferences where they are in school until 11:00.  I feel less guilty pulling them out of school for a couple of half days.  And I like the weekday crowd levels.  So November it is!

Plus I am hoping for a possible Disapalooza trip to WDW in December.  I usually meet my sister there.  Crossing my fingers!


----------



## Sherry E

lucysmom said:


> We will be at DLR from December 18th through the 23rd. Last year was our very first holiday trip, and I am sooooo in love with the memories, that I just have to get back there this year. This whole party thing has me confused. Do you think they will still be having parties when we are there? I will feel taken advantage of if I have to pay to do what we did last year for the price of a DL ticket. On the other hand, if the party were at DCA, then I might really enjoy a party with totally new things to do. But, maybe all of my musings are a waste of time because the parties would not be happening during the late date of our trip. What do you think, Sherry?



Hello, and welcome back, *lucysmom*!

I cannot blame you at all for wanting to experience another DLR holiday visit this year!  Yours is the experience I always expect (hope) people will have -- that they get a taste of the season at DLR and become addicted, wanting to go back and experience it again!  In fact, I am always a little surprised (and sad) when someone reports that they didn't have that great of a time...which doesn't happen often, but it does happen every now and then.  It's such a beautiful, enchanting, joyful time to be at the Resort and it's hard to imagine someone not loving it.

I also cannot blame you for pondering a possible Christmas party scenario.  True, it may never happen...but it may happen.  And since it's quite possible that if it IS happening Disney might not announce it for at least few months, when rumors float around now it is going to be discussed!

I could be totally, 100% wrong, but my pure guess (based in part on what Janet has said in this thread about how the WDW Christmas parties are handled) would be that IF Disneyland has a Christmas party, all parties would end by or before Friday, December 20th, at the very latest.  (The Candlelight Processional/Ceremony ended its run on December 20th last year, so that is also what I am using as a guideline.)  I think they would clear out the parties by that weekend (possibly earlier) and then make room for the Christmas week visitors.  

I have a hunch that, just like WDW does, Disneyland would then run the Believe in Holiday Magic fireworks and the Christmas Fantasy Parade for the week of Christmas and the week of New Year's -- when the crowds are piling in.

I really wonder when the party would actually get started, though.  If we use the Halloween parties as a model for Christmas parties, Disneyland has 2 parties a week (give or take a night) all through the month of October, and usually starting at the end of September.

So, would this mean that a Christmas party would start shortly after the season begins on 11/12, if they are to get in at least a full month's worth of parties?  I'm not sure.  Maybe they'd start them after Thanksgiving, but that would be a short run.

I have read some comments on other boards that indicate that many people think the Halloween parties are a good value and that folks are saving money because they are paying less money for 8 hours in the park -- with access to most (but not all) attractions in the park, and with extras like Halloween fireworks, the Cavalcade and candy -- than they would be paying for a one-day/one-park ticket.  So I suspect that many people will look at a Christmas party that same way too -- that it's some kind of value.  

That might work if you only wanted to be at DLR from 3 p.m. or 4 p.m. on.  The thing is, what are the chances that the party guests would not be in one of the two parks earlier that day (before the party began)?  Chances are, the multi-day visitors and/or AP holders would want to be in either DL or DCA before the party started.  They wouldn't want to just show up at 4 p.m. and that's it.  

The way it would work -- in my estimation -- is that people would be paying extra (and not saving) to be in one park or both parks earlier in the day, and then to be at a party at night.  Either they'd be using a Hopper to be in the park(s) earlier or just a one-day ticket, and then would pay for the additional price of a party.

Disney would not pull a party out of its hat unless it had a way to make extra money out of the deal.  This would not be a method to help people save money and get value!

So I guess it's all in how you look at things, but I tend to think a lot of people will also feel taken advantage of, as you would, lucysmom -- especially if the party involves the same ol' holiday parade and the same ol' holiday fireworks and snow to which they have become accustomed for years!  That -- to me -- is not the smartest way to handle a new Christmas party on Disney's end, and I hope they rethink that plan, IF that is what they are planning.  It's not too late to save Christmas!





Halloweenqueen said:


> Yes, I would prefer December, but the kids have a week of conferences where they are in school until 11:00.  I feel less guilty pulling them out of school for a couple of half days.  And I like the weekday crowd levels.  So November it is!
> 
> Plus I am hoping for a possible Disapalooza trip to WDW in December.  I usually meet my sister there.  Crossing my fingers!



*Halloweenqueen --*

November is better than no holiday DLR trip at all!  You'll still get to ride IASWH and HMH, as well as see the Jingle Jangle Jamboree and all of that, so it's a good dose of Christmas fun!


----------



## lucysmom

Yes, save Christmas, that is your mission, Sherry, should you choose to accept it! Well, since we will probably miss the parties, will we miss the special activities, too? Will they just run the special activities anyway? Last year we learned about the holiday tour from your thread, among other items. I would hope they would still have the tour, holiday parade, holiday fireworks, etc. Plus, I would love to see an all holiday WOC. I wasn't very impressed with the little Christmas introduction they had last year. And, ooohhhh, a holiday Toy Story Mania! How great would that be?!! I guess I will just have to wait and see what comes. I will be glued to your thread. Thank you for all that you do to keep our spirit alive and informed.


----------



## Sherry E

lucysmom said:


> Yes, save Christmas, that is your mission, Sherry, should you choose to accept it! Well, since we will probably miss the parties, will we miss the special activities, too? Will they just run the special activities anyway? Last year we learned about the holiday tour from your thread, among other items. I would hope they would still have the tour, holiday parade, holiday fireworks, etc. Plus, I would love to see an all holiday WOC. I wasn't very impressed with the little Christmas introduction they had last year. And, ooohhhh, a holiday Toy Story Mania! How great would that be?!! I guess I will just have to wait and see what comes. I will be glued to your thread. Thank you for all that you do to keep our spirit alive and informed.



*lucysmom --*

You're very welcome, and I'm so glad the thread has been helpful.

I am fairly sure that you probably wouldn't have to deal with more than one night of a party, if even that.  The parties would probably be almost ending or already over by the time you arrived.  And I think that the holiday fireworks, snow and holiday parade would be going on every day night from whenever the last party would be held, on through January 5th or whenever the season ends, for the general public.  I don't think you'll miss those things. 

You know, you bring up a good point about the tour.  I think that you'd be able to do the tour again and get the full tour activities during your trip, but I wonder how the tour will be handled IF there is a party earlier in December and in November.

While I am positive that DLR would offer some sort of package deal in which a party and the tour were offered together (as they did with the Halloween party and Happiest Haunts tour), what would happen to the tour on the non-party days prior to Christmas week?

Let's face it -- a huge reason for buying a holiday tour ticket is to get seats for the Christmas Fantasy Parade, not the Soundsational Parade.  If Soundsational were running on non-party days/nights, would the tour then include seats for that?  And wouldn't people be annoyed at that, because they'd want seats for the Christmas parade?  Again, this is another reason to hold the party in DCA!!!!

I just wonder how it will all go over if this party happens.  

Not being a big WoC person myself, I think that an all-holiday World of Color would be lovely.  I am all about Christmas-y things, so I would prefer a complete holiday version instead of the Prep & Landing bit they've had for the last couple of years.

The holiday Toy Story Midway Mania was hinted at shortly after TSMM opened 5 years ago, and again after WoC opened.  Apparently, TSMM -- just like WoC -- is set up to easily receive a holiday overlay (there would be holiday games in the ride, I suppose) and a Halloween overlay, and the Mr. Potato Head holiday/Halloween banter was supposedly already recorded years ago.  But Disney is, I guess, just sitting on it.

This is the 5th anniversary of TSMM's opening.  Wouldn't this year be a nice time to bust out the holiday overlay and let Mr. Potato Head sing his Christmas songs in line?!


----------



## Sherry E

I found this interesting...in that _non-_information sort of way...

Last week I wrote to DLR's Guest Communications...or Guest Experiences...or Guest Relations...or whatever they are calling it these days.  I asked them to please forward my letter on to Team Disney Anaheim, or whomever is making decisions regarding the seasonal events.  In the email I was primarily talking about Halloween Time (since that season is coming up first, in 3-1/2 months), and how California Adventure needs some semblance of Halloween back in the park. I gave them suggestions as to things they do in DCA (not that they need creative ideas, but it doesn't hurt to suggest things).

After all of my Halloween Time babble, towards the end of the email I mentioned that "word is leaking out" about the Candlelight Ceremony being held only 2 nights this year (via a letter sent out from Disney).  I mentioned that 2 nights seemed to be a drastic drop-off from 20 nights, and it seemed like there could be some sort of "compromise" worked out for the people who fell in love with the CP last year and would like more chances to see it again this year.

I also threw in something at the end about how a party with only the long-established holiday entertainment would be a terrible idea, IF that is what they are planning, and that they should come up with some new entertainment for it and/or have the party in DCA.


The response I got today -- which, incidentally, ignored the entire Halloween portion of the email -- included this snippet:

*"...Regretfully, the information about changing Christmas in
Disneyland has yet to be determined.  Your remarks have been forwarded 
to the necessary leadership team so they are aware of your feedback."*


Hmmm... While I don't expect the Guest Services/Experiences/Communications people to have or reveal the inside scoop on what's happening with Halloween Time or Christmas time (they are usually among the last to know), I found it interesting that Halloween was glossed over completely, but "changing Christmas" (those were the DLR person's words, not mine) was addressed.

So, this leads me to believe that Halloween Time is already signed, sealed, delivered and set in stone.  Plans for Halloween Time -- for better or worse -- have most definitely already been determined.

But...could it be true that the details of the holiday season have not been fine-tuned, and that they are still yet to be determined??  Let's hope so!  Maybe the "necessary leadership" is doing some serious thinking and re-thinking about how to best handle the events of the season.  

As I mentioned several days ago, I have a feeling that DLR has probably been bombarded with mail from angry people who interpreted the MiceAge article from last week to be fact, and who are complaining (already) about a party that may never happen.  It's possible that the Guest Services/Experiences/Communications folks have been delivering the vague "..._the information about changing Christmas in Disneyland has yet to be determined_..." sentence to everyone.

I may be the only one who cared enough to write out my thoughts about improving Halloween Time, so maybe they didn't have a handy, prepared response for that!


----------



## Phoenixrising

I agree with your thoughts on this. What I think is a possibility (which is pure speculation at this point) is that this Christmas that they will add a special Christmas time WOC, TSMM and a few other things  in CA and see what the response will be. Then if they get good feedback from these this year, then turn it into a party similar to WDW's MVMCP in 2014, hopefully in CA, which in my mind is where a party of this nature truly belongs. It's going to be interesting to see how this plays out over the next couple of months. And something for a chuckle. Our washing machine went to the great and mighty washing machine heaven in the sky last week. After much thought we decided on a top loading washer, not realizing it plays a version of ISMAW when it finishes the cycle. We had no idea it did this until I completed our first load of laundry and almost died laughing at the little ditty the machine was proudly doing to let me know the cycle was complete for a minute it plays this tune. DS10 hates it with a passion (even though he's just a big fan of Disney as I am).


----------



## Sherry E

Phoenixrising said:


> I agree with your thoughts on this. What I think is a possibility (which is pure speculation at this point) is that this Christmas that they will add a special Christmas time WOC, TSMM and a few other things  in CA and see what the response will be. Then if they get good feedback from these this year, then turn it into a party similar to WDW's MVMCP in 2014, hopefully in CA, which in my mind is where a party of this nature truly belongs. It's going to be interesting to see how this plays out over the next couple of months. And something for a chuckle. Our washing machine went to the great and mighty washing machine heaven in the sky last week. After much thought we decided on a top loading washer, not realizing it plays a version of ISMAW when it finishes the cycle. We had no idea it did this until I completed our first load of laundry and almost died laughing at the little ditty the machine was proudly doing to let me know the cycle was complete for a minute it plays this tune. DS10 hates it with a passion (even though he's just a big fan of Disney as I am).



*Trish -*

I've never heard of a washing machine that plays Disney songs at the end of a cycle!  What kind of crazy washing machine is that?

When you finally get to ride It's a Small World Holiday for the first time you will hear "_Jingle Bells_" and "_Deck the Halls_" mixed in with the usual IASW song.  When you pass by the scene with Ariel, you will hear "_Jingle shells...jingle shells..._"

I hope you're right!  I definitely think that it would be "like Disney" to debut something for the season, get feedback on it and see if it could stand on its own as a party exclusive.  That's totally what I would have expected them to do -- that's what they did with Halloween Screams, after all.  They ran HS in 2009, gauged the overall reaction to it and established that it was positive, and then threw it into the Halloween party mix as an exclusive in 2010.  

Also, I think that's what Disney was trying to do last year with the 20-night Candlelight Ceremony (CP) run -- they figured they would test out how popular it was, and if it was successful they could either throw it into a Christmas party OR relocate it somewhere within either park where they could start charging for dinner packages.

I think that when Disney ran the numbers, realizing that they (supposedly) lost a lot of revenue due to the CP last year, instead of working on a quick back-up plan to move the CP somewhere where they could start the dinner packages, they instead shifted focus to a party.  

But because Disney knows that the holiday fireworks, snow and holiday parade are already big hits and have been big hits for years, they probably assumed that it would work to steal all of those things from the regular roster of holiday entertainment and put them in a party. They wouldn't have to test anything out.

I am hoping that someone taking part in those creative planning meetings spoke up and set them straight!

It's still possible that Disney might not start up a party this year.  They may debut the holiday WoC and see what kind of reaction it gets so that they can either make it a party exclusive next year, OR so that they can use it as a viable entertainment option in DCA for people who do not wish to buy party tickets if the party is held in DL.

Another possibility is that they could do a party sort of thing for one or two nights this year, under the Limited Time Magic title, and use that as a way to gauge the general interest in a party for next year.


I have a feeling that DLR's "..._the information about changing Christmas in
Disneyland has yet to be determined_..." response is what they have been doling out to everyone who has been writing since the MiceAge article last week.  My Halloween Time commentary was totally and completely ignored, of course!  (But, I mean, really...they need to get some Halloween back in DCA!)


----------



## Luisa

Phoenixrising said:


> I agree with your thoughts on this. What I think is a possibility (which is pure speculation at this point) is that this Christmas that they will add a special Christmas time WOC, TSMM and a few other things  in CA and see what the response will be. Then if they get good feedback from these this year, then turn it into a party similar to WDW's MVMCP in 2014, hopefully in CA, which in my mind is where a party of this nature truly belongs. It's going to be interesting to see how this plays out over the next couple of months. And something for a chuckle. Our washing machine went to the great and mighty washing machine heaven in the sky last week. After much thought we decided on a top loading washer, not realizing it plays a version of ISMAW when it finishes the cycle. We had no idea it did this until I completed our first load of laundry and almost died laughing at the little ditty the machine was proudly doing to let me know the cycle was complete for a minute it plays this tune. DS10 hates it with a passion (even though he's just a big fan of Disney as I am).



That made me laugh so much! I bought a new fridge about 18 months ago and discovered while cleaning it that instead of the usual 'you've left the door open too long' beep it plays 'Jingle Bells' - it still brings a smile to my face and certainly entertains visitors!

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## TigerlilyAJ

Sherry E said:


> I only have one photo with Sulley, and my friend's husband took the picture of us from a distance.  I would like to get a shot that is a little more close-up.
> 
> 
> The Cars characters pose interesting challenges for photos too.  Yes, of course, McQueen and Mater "talk" to the guests in Cars Land.  Mater even has his own Christmas-y banter and Santa hat during the holidays.  But they can't really "pose" with you.  They can't hug you.  They can't put their arms around you.  They can't interact in the same way that the walking characters can.  I watch people try to figure out how to pose with them and it always looks a little awkward to me.  I noticed it at the Snowy the Snow Car photo spot too.  I know that back when McQueen and Mater were set up in Condor Flats (pre-Cars Land), my friends and I didn't know really how or where to stand with these cars.  I thought it was just us, until I saw others struggling with the same scenarios at the various photo spots in Cars Land.



Well, people who have difficulty posing with the Cars characters *obviously* are either too inhibited or just don't love them enough  , because my sons had no problem hugging Lightning and Mater, even if the vehicles could not hug them back,  or jumping up and down like the kids were on a pogo stick with their arms raised.  You can also play a bit of doctor with Mater:





As for Sullie, you could always try to get this close:


----------



## Phoenixrising

Awwww cute pics!! The new washer is one of the newer models of Samsung top load washers. We got a top loader, as our laundry room is very narrow, and felt a top loader would give us more room. It's definitely getting the clothes cleaner than the old side loader we had, even though it's uses more water. We had no idea of it's Disneyesque tunes it played, till we went to use it for the first time. I will tell you one thing though, my DS10 would have never considered using the old washing machine, but with the new one he's eager and ready to do his own laundry. Go figure. He actually enjoys doing laundry now, and will hunt all over the house for clothes to wash. I'm just being careful that he doesn't overload the machine.


----------



## Sherry E

TigerlilyAJ said:


> Well, people who have difficulty posing with the Cars characters *obviously* are either too inhibited or just don't love them enough  , because my sons had no problem hugging Lightning and Mater, even if the vehicles could not hug them back,  or jumping up and down like the kids were on a pogo stick with their arms raised.  You can also play a bit of doctor with Mater:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As for Sullie, you could always try to get this close:



*TigerlilyAJ --*

Welcome back to the thread -- or rather, welcome to the new thread (since we hit the page limit in the old one)!

What absolutely adorable pics those are!  So cute!

I love Cars Land -- but I don't love the _Cars_ characters because I don't love the movies.  I am definitely not inhibited with characters -- nor have I ever been.  (I have  photos in my TR thread in which I am soaking up all of the attention from characters over the years while my friend gets ignored!)  I am usually the one leading the charge to the characters to pose with them, while my friends are grumbling and complaining.  

I just happen to prefer the characters that can actually hug back.  And judging from the other awkward poses I saw around Cars Land last year, I think there are other folks who feel the same way! Adults are different than kids!  

Believe me, if I were the one taking the photo of Sulley posing with other people, my picture would have been fine!  I know not to stand 10 miles away.  I take pretty decent photos.  I like to get up close and in-depth (hence, my Mardi Gras mask adventures from last year).  It's my friend's husband who stood waaaay far away when my friends and I were posing with Sulley, and he took the photo of us (unaware of where the zoom feature was).





Phoenixrising said:


> Awwww cute pics!! The new washer is one of the newer models of Samsung top load washers. We got a top loader, as our laundry room is very narrow, and felt a top loader would give us more room. It's definitely getting the clothes cleaner than the old side loader we had, even though it's uses more water. We had no idea of it's Disneyesque tunes it played, till we went to use it for the first time. I will tell you one thing though, my DS10 would have never considered using the old washing machine, but with the new one he's eager and ready to do his own laundry. Go figure. He actually enjoys doing laundry now, and will hunt all over the house for clothes to wash. I'm just being careful that he doesn't overload the machine.



*Trish --*

Too funny!  What a crazy washing machine.  Now if you could get the dryer to play "In the Tiki, Tiki, Tiki, Tiki, Tiki Room..." you'd really be having some fun doing the laundry!  

As I mentioned last night, you have a treat to look forward to with It's a Small World Holiday because not only will you get a little bit of a break from the regular IASW song, but there are colors, aromas, lights and all sorts of wonderful things to enjoy.  Plus, of course, at night the facade of IASWH is just breathtaking in all of those colored lights.  The level of detail that goes into transforming that ride into the Holiday version every year is just astounding.  Even some of the smallest things -- that may otherwise go unnoticed -- inside the ride are changed to holiday versions.  It's really incredible.


----------



## ToodlesRN

For those of you who have been at DL during Christmas week is it worth it with the crowds is it really packed like sardines! I booked our stay at VGC from 12/22-12/27 now I'm having second thoughts  about taking our son out a week early and go from the 15-20 but would need to act fast as the villas sell out quick.


----------



## lana772

We stayed at GCH last Christmas week. It was the best Christmas ever and I would do it again in a heartbeat!
I didn't think it was anymore crowded than Spring break,  mid July or Halloween time. Disneyland is crowded no matter what time of year it is. You just have to give yourself enough time and be patient with everyone. Put yourself in the frame of mind that you are going to have amazing Christmas!

By the way... we woke up Christmas eve with pouring rain, so we switched it up and opened our gifts that morning and relaxed in the room for awhile. Christmas morning we got up early and did the EE. Did RSR, LFT, MJJ, TOT, SOC and TSMM that first hour... most we have ever accomplished for EE.


----------



## Sherry E

ToodlesRN said:


> For those of you who have been at DL during Christmas week is it worth it with the crowds is it really packed like sardines! I booked our stay at VGC from 12/22-12/27 now I'm having second thoughts  about taking our son out a week early and go from the 15-20 but would need to act fast as the villas sell out quick.



Welcome, *ToodlesRN*!

At the beginning of this thread, somewhere in the first page or two, another DIS'er (JediMasterNerd) posted about his experience at DLR over Christmas last year.  I can't recall if he specifically mentioned crowds, but his trip recap will still be relevant to your trip (just as lana772's info is)!  Last year is a good indicator of what crowds could be like this year because it was the first holiday season with Cars Land and Buena Vista Street in the mix, and the flow of crowds and crowd dynamics probably changed a bit from prior years.  I'll find the link to the other DIS'er's post for you if you don't see it.

Sure, numbers-wise, you might run into fewer people if you changed your dates to one week earlier (there may be fewer people out on their work/school breaks), but I think the fact that you'll have a good 5 days or so in the parks will be enough to combat dealing with crowds.  If it were a 1-day trip it might be different.  

Plus, I think the excitement of being at DLR on Christmas Eve and Christmas day, and waking up in a lovely villa at the GCH, will be a wonderful experience!

In 2007-2008-2009 I visited the parks on the weekend immediately before Christmas, which was sometimes just a few days before 12/25.  While I loved the extra-Christmas-y vibe in the air during that time frame, I have since switched my holiday trips to early December (first or second week) because the crowds I encountered in Disneyland 2009 were too thick for my liking, and I was not expecting them.  This was pre-DCA "re-imagining," of course, so the bulk of the crowds were probably centered in Disneyland and not in DCA.  I couldn't even get into the shops in New Orleans Square because there were mobs of people blocking the alleys!

However, that said, on my Disneyland bucket list is to one day actually be there for a few days over Christmas week, so that I can wake up on DLR property on Christmas day, and watch Dickens carolers perform on Christmas Eve, etc.  It just seems like it would be magical (albeit more expensive to stay onsite and more crowded in the parks).  





lana772 said:


> We stayed at GCH last Christmas week. It was the best Christmas ever and I would do it again in a heartbeat!
> I didn't think it was anymore crowded than Spring break,  mid July or Halloween time. Disneyland is crowded no matter what time of year it is. You just have to give yourself enough time and be patient with everyone. Put yourself in the frame of mind that you are going to have amazing Christmas!
> 
> By the way... we woke up Christmas eve with pouring rain, so we switched it up and opened our gifts that morning and relaxed in the room for awhile. Christmas morning we got up early and did the EE. Did RSR, LFT, MJJ, TOT, SOC and TSMM that first hour... most we have ever accomplished for EE.



*lana772 --*

I also think that a lot of it has to do with perception, don't you?  Some folks are more inclined to think that the parks are unbearably crowded, while others may not find the crowds to be that bad on the same exact day!  If you go to DLR not expecting big crowds, then what you encounter when you're there may seem enormous.  If you go in and expect huge crowds, then chances are the crowds will seem less daunting once you get in...which is good!

I recall some people who came back from trips in the Christmas week or Christmas-to-New Year's week a couple of years back and they said that the crowds were not nearly as bad as they expected them to be 'round-the-clock.  That is the hope/goal -- that whatever is expected to be bad will turn out to be not that bad!

The week of Christmas and the week of New Years are definitely very busy -- hence, the reason why Disneyland Resort entertainment is in full swing, the hours are long and the hotel rates are higher during those 2 weeks -- but I think that going in with the right mindset and expectations is crucial!


----------



## Sherry E

*ToodlesRN -*

Here is the link to *JediMasterNerd's* extremely informative, helpful post from page 2 of this thread, as I mentioned in my above post -- http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=47018031&postcount=19.

I'm so glad that we have people in this thread like *Jedi, lana772* and a couple of others, who have shared their Christmas week/Christmas Day experiences.  A lot of people want to know about that time frame.  Many of us go to the parks every holiday season, but our trips are spread out from early November on through the last day of the season in January.  It's fantastic to have a wide array of people here who have experienced all the different holiday time frames in the parks!

Thank you to everyone who contributes!

I remembered one thing that I did not mention in my previous post.  One of my Facebook friends (not a DIS'er) took her two young sons to DLR last year for Christmas Eve, Christmas day and the day after Christmas.  She told me that the crowds were not too bad (in her estimation) at all until much later on 12/25.  By nighttime she said the crowds had picked up a lot, and then 12/26 was busy, busy, busy.  But she didn't seem to think the crowds were too outrageous pre-Christmas day night!


----------



## greenkai3000

Hey y'all,

Has anyone got any idea where to find a list of all refurbishments going on during the 2013 Holiday Season?  Thank you in advance!


----------



## Sherry E

greenkai3000 said:


> Hey y'all,
> 
> Has anyone got any idea where to find a list of all refurbishments going on during the 2013 Holiday Season?  Thank you in advance!



Hello, *greenkai3000*!

Welcome back!  (You posted in the previous Superthread last year, before we hit the page limit and switched to this new thread.)  It's funny -- I thought of you a couple of days ago, surprisingly enough!

I was skimming over page 1 of this thread and checking for what I still need to add in and what needs to be tweaked, etc.  I looked at my dedicated post all about Treats/Food. etc.  I remembered that last year you were interested in hearing about all of the yummy holiday treats, and I figured that the Treats post would be a good one for you (although, by now, I'm sure you know which treats will be available as you probably sampled some of them last year)!  

Anyway, I am not aware of any comprehensive list of refurbishments that extends through the holiday season.  I know that BTMRR is down until sometime in the Fall, correct?  Other than that, I don't know if we know of any other refurbs in November or December just yet??  Maybe HydroGuy knows?

IASW Holiday should be up and running by 11/8 or 11/9, I would think.  *IF* there is a holiday World of Color this year, that will probably be running by 11/8.  The miniature decorations on the Storybook Land boat ride cottages should be in place by mid-November.


----------



## tksbaskets

Cha-ching!  Just purchased our airline tickets for our December trip   Now to save up for those park hopper tickets....  Good thing I have months to plan and dream.

Name this tree.  Just looking at the picture makes me smile.  Hint:  We are staying here 





DCA Christmas 2011 - can't wait to see it now:





I think the Carnation Cafe has changed as well:





We are all hoping Cars Land has taken a little heat off our favorite ride!


----------



## Sherry E

Yay, *TK*!  I'm glad you're getting your trip together, little by little!  You've got your lodging taken care of.  You've got your airline tickets taken care of.  Now just the Hoppers and probably some spending/food money left, right?  

Well, you know, there are only just over 5 months until the holiday season at DLR begins (and 5 months until the next Hallmark Christmas marathon begins!), and when you think about how we have already gotten 5 months into this year and how fast that time has gone by, you can see that your December trip will basically be here in no time!

_I'm_ not going to name the tree!  Someone else can do that.  I know the tree.  I am Queen of the Tree Quest!  In fact, when the Theme Week Countdown gets underway (and it will start either at the very end of next month or the very beginning of August), you will see more photos of that same tree!  'Tis a lovely, golden, twinkly tree...

(Oh, and I have a little 'twist' that I am going to add to this year's Theme Week Countdown, so stay tuned for that!)

Yep, Carnation Cafe has changed since you were last there, and all of those annoying walls are down in DCA!  You've got lots of new things to see.


----------



## ToodlesRN

lana772 said:


> We stayed at GCH last Christmas week. It was the best Christmas ever and I would do it again in a heartbeat!
> I didn't think it was anymore crowded than Spring break,  mid July or Halloween time. Disneyland is crowded no matter what time of year it is. You just have to give yourself enough time and be patient with everyone. Put yourself in the frame of mind that you are going to have amazing Christmas!
> 
> By the way... we woke up Christmas eve with pouring rain, so we switched it up and opened our gifts that morning and relaxed in the room for awhile. Christmas morning we got up early and did the EE. Did RSR, LFT, MJJ, TOT, SOC and TSMM that first hour... most we have ever accomplished for EE.



Thanks for the reply! Thats good to hear about the crowds levels we have gone at the end of summer and a week before Halloween in 2011 and all the other times off season. 



Sherry E said:


> *ToodlesRN -*
> 
> Here is the link to *JediMasterNerd's* extremely informative, helpful post from page 2 of this thread, as I mentioned in my above post -- http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=47018031&postcount=19.
> 
> I'm so glad that we have people in this thread like *Jedi, lana772* and a couple of others, who have shared their Christmas week/Christmas Day experiences.  A lot of people want to know about that time frame.  Many of us go to the parks every holiday season, but our trips are spread out from early November on through the last day of the season in January.  It's fantastic to have a wide array of people here who have experienced all the different holiday time frames in the parks!
> 
> Thank you to everyone who contributes!
> 
> I remembered one thing that I did not mention in my previous post.  One of my Facebook friends (not a DIS'er) took her two young sons to DLR last year for Christmas Eve, Christmas day and the day after Christmas.  She told me that the crowds were not too bad (in her estimation) at all until much later on 12/25.  By nighttime she said the crowds had picked up a lot, and then 12/26 was busy, busy, busy.  But she didn't seem to think the crowds were too outrageous pre-Christmas day night!



Sherry! Thanks for the info you are always full on knowledge and helpful I like that about you!! When we go to DL we go for a 5-7 days at a time as we don't spend the whole day in the parks we go after opening (never can make EE!) after lunch head back to room for swimming and hanging out then back around dinner for a couple hours we may get a handful of rides in a day, but we like that we just hang out and go about our day. I can say that we are all excited about being away from home on Christmas and spending it at our fav place!!!


----------



## Sherry E

ToodlesRN said:


> Sherry! Thanks for the info you are always full on knowledge and helpful I like that about you!! When we go to DL we go for a 5-7 days at a time as we don't spend the whole day in the parks we go after opening (never can make EE!) after lunch head back to room for swimming and hanging out then back around dinner for a couple hours we may get a handful of rides in a day, but we like that we just hang out and go about our day. I can say that we are all excited about being away from home on Christmas and spending it at our fav place!!!



*ToodlesRN -*

You're welcome! Thank you for the kind words.  Providing knowledge and help -- that's why I'm here!  I started this thread (and the Halloween Superthread) to help folks learn all that there is to learn about Christmas time and Halloween Time, from the basics to the little hidden gems that can be overlooked.  I have a reasonably good memory (most of the time), an eye/ear/mind for details, a love of (amateur) photography, a love of Halloween and Christmas as holidays, and a lot of DLR holiday experience -- so when I combine all of those elements it works for these types of Superthreads!  

However, I have to rely on my fellow DIS'ers (such as tksbaskets, Bret/mvf-m11c, larina, Luisa, lana772, JediMasterNerd, TigerlilyAJ, KCmike, etc., etc., etc. -- too many to name right now) to share their insight, opinions, photos and knowledge as well -- we have all had different experiences during our trips, and some of us focus more on certain activities and events during our trips than others; some of us notice things that others don't notice; some of us go at different times of the season; some of us go solo and some go with large groups, etc.  All of that collective knowledge from everyone is *vital and crucial*!

I know exactly what you mean about not making the EE.  I like to stay onsite to have the option of getting that extra hour in the morning on multiple days, and I _try_ to take advantage of it at least once during my stays, though it doesn't always work out that way.  However, I must say that when I have been able to go into either park early and wander around, I loved that I could roam about freely in open space without anyone else in the vicinity.  (It's so much better for picture-taking that way, when no one is around!)  Also, it's great to be able to get on rides with little or no wait, which doesn't always happen but when it has happened it has been wonderful.

Like you, I am also a big proponent of going back to the hotel and hanging out for a while, then re-entering the park(s) with a second wind.  Getting in a handful of rides during a day is good if I can swing it, although there have been days when I actually did not ride anything and just roamed around the parks and hotels, taking pictures and looking in shops!  And I had a great time doing it!  

While I have not yet hung out at the pool at any of the Disney hotels -- one of these days I have to do that -- I think it's good to have a mid-day break and to just get out of the hustle and bustle of the parks for a while...recharge the ol' batteries, literally and figuratively!

I think that being at DLR on Christmas is going to be a really special experience for you!


----------



## tksbaskets

ToodlesRN said:


> Thanks for the reply! Thats good to hear about the crowds levels we have gone at the end of summer and a week before Halloween in 2011 and all the other times off season.
> 
> Sherry! Thanks for the info you are always full on knowledge and helpful I like that about you!! When we go to DL we go for a 5-7 days at a time as we don't spend the whole day in the parks we go after opening (never can make EE!) after lunch head back to room for swimming and hanging out then back around dinner for a couple hours we may get a handful of rides in a day, but we like that we just hang out and go about our day. I can say that we are all excited about being away from home on Christmas and spending it at our fav place!!!



Sherry is a gem to be sure and is the glue that keeps this thread together.  I agree with her that the fun of this SUPER thread is that there are so many DISers that contribute and share.  I find it very enjoyable to see DL and DCA through the eyes of others.  Being able to read one thread for most of my holiday DL fix is just grand.

We all approach our holiday trips differently.  It think the most important thing is to set your expectations realistically.  If you don't do EE you won't be able to hit the high traffic attractions as often or with a shorter wait.  On the other hand if you enjoy leisurely mornings that is a fair trade.

My family leans more towards commando touring utilizing EE and perhaps a stop back at the hotel during the day.  We are not ones to stay late into the night.  The time difference from Michigan to CA really works in our favor for this.

Disneyland anytime of the year is wonderful but at the Christmas holidays is especially magical!


----------



## ToodlesRN

Sherry E said:


> *ToodlesRN -*
> 
> You're welcome! Thank you for the kind words.  Providing knowledge and help -- that's why I'm here!  I started this thread (and the Halloween Superthread) to help folks learn all that there is to learn about Christmas time and Halloween Time, from the basics to the little hidden gems that can be overlooked.  I have a reasonably good memory (most of the time), an eye/ear/mind for details, a love of (amateur) photography, a love of Halloween and Christmas as holidays, and a lot of DLR holiday experience -- so when I combine all of those elements it works for these types of Superthreads!
> 
> However, I have to rely on my fellow DIS'ers (such as tksbaskets, Bret/mvf-m11c, larina, Luisa, lana772, JediMasterNerd, TigerlilyAJ, KCmike, etc., etc., etc. -- too many to name right now) to share their insight, opinions, photos and knowledge as well -- we have all had different experiences during our trips, and some of us focus more on certain activities and events during our trips than others; some of us notice things that others don't notice; some of us go at different times of the season; some of us go solo and some go with large groups, etc.  All of that collective knowledge from everyone is *vital and crucial*!
> 
> I know exactly what you mean about not making the EE.  I like to stay onsite to have the option of getting that extra hour in the morning on multiple days, and I _try_ to take advantage of it at least once during my stays, though it doesn't always work out that way.  However, I must say that when I have been able to go into either park early and wander around, I loved that I could roam about freely in open space without anyone else in the vicinity.  (It's so much better for picture-taking that way, when no one is around!)  Also, it's great to be able to get on rides with little or no wait, which doesn't always happen but when it has happened it has been wonderful.
> 
> Like you, I am also a big proponent of going back to the hotel and hanging out for a while, then re-entering the park(s) with a second wind.  Getting in a handful of rides during a day is good if I can swing it, although there have been days when I actually did not ride anything and just roamed around the parks and hotels, taking pictures and looking in shops!  And I had a great time doing it!
> 
> While I have not yet hung out at the pool at any of the Disney hotels -- one of these days I have to do that -- I think it's good to have a mid-day break and to just get out of the hustle and bustle of the parks for a while...recharge the ol' batteries, literally and figuratively!
> 
> I think that being at DLR on Christmas is going to be a really special experience for you!




I remember reading your halloween thread page by page and checking out the pics. Our family couldn't wait once seeing those photos that everyone has shared!! As time permits I will start getting caught up on the Christmas thread.


----------



## cali_crafter

We just changed our dates from Oct to mid November.  I'm so excited to experience the Christmas season at Disneyland!

Our kids are off for fall break in Oct so it's a perfect time for us to plan a trip but our last trip (2010) was at Halloween time and we aren't really huge Halloween fans.  Touring Plans has the days we are going (Nov 19-21) as a level 1 instead of a 5 for our dates for October AND we get to see DL at Christmas for the first time! Win win, the girls will just have to miss some school days. 

Anyhow, thanks for the informative thread, I will be keeping up on all of the exciting developments.


----------



## Sherry E

tksbaskets said:


> Sherry is a gem to be sure and is the glue that keeps this thread together.  I agree with her that the fun of this SUPER thread is that there are so many DISers that contribute and share.  I find it very enjoyable to see DL and DCA through the eyes of others.  Being able to read one thread for most of my holiday DL fix is just grand.
> 
> We all approach our holiday trips differently.  It think the most important thing is to set your expectations realistically.  If you don't do EE you won't be able to hit the high traffic attractions as often or with a shorter wait.  On the other hand if you enjoy leisurely mornings that is a fair trade.
> 
> My family leans more towards commando touring utilizing EE and perhaps a stop back at the hotel during the day.  We are not ones to stay late into the night.  The time difference from Michigan to CA really works in our favor for this.
> 
> Disneyland anytime of the year is wonderful but at the Christmas holidays is especially magical!



Thank you, *TK*, for the very kind words.  I appreciate it!

I was just mentioning you in another thread.  Someone posted (fellow DIS'er AvidTraveller) a question about whether to go for Halloween Time or the holiday season this year, having already experienced Halloween Time in the past but being new to the holiday season.  AvidTraveller would be visiting DLR for a holiday visit from 12/29/13 - 1/5/14, I think the dates were, if a holiday trip took place.  Most people advised against a holiday trip during that time because of the increase in crowds post-Christmas.  

However, I said that because AvidTraveller has already done Halloween Time and would be in the parks for at least 6 days, even with the big crowds I think that a holiday trip is a better option.  One or two or three days in those crowds might be different.  But 6 full park days should be fine to deal with crowds, right?  I specifically mentioned that you have experience during that exact time frame and have insight into it.





ToodlesRN said:


> I remember reading your halloween thread page by page and checking out the pics. Our family couldn't wait once seeing those photos that everyone has shared!! As time permits I will start getting caught up on the Christmas thread.



*ToodlesRN --*

The Halloween Time Superthread is a lot of fun!  I'm so glad it helped to build excitement for your trip!

You have some fun reading ahead of you!  There is a lot of good information in the first 9 posts on Page 1 of this thread (I just started it at the end of last year and have been building all of the posts over time, with a little bit of tweaking left to do on some posts), which are broken down by category, and then Bret's/mvf-m11c's wonderful fireworks photos stand out on that page as well.  A few people gave some great reviews of their holiday trips last year.  I posted some photos a couple/few pages later.  

Since then we have been discussing everything from the different "Levels" of general Christmas enjoyment/appreciation for each person, to the different "Stages" of the holiday season's unveiling at DLR, to the news that the season begins on Tues., 11/12 this year, to the probability that the Candlelight Ceremony will only take place on 2 nights this year...and, of course, we have discussed the possible appearance of an all-holiday World of Color and the looming inevitability that a ticketed Christmas party is on the horizon.

At some point in this thread I posted links to the previous Theme Week Countdowns from the last 2 years.  *At the end of next month or the very beginning of August (I am still figuring out the exact "schedule"), I will launch the 3rd Annual Theme Week Countdown to the Holiday Season at DLR.*  It's usually a 3-month extravaganza (lasting from August to November) of photos and information rolling in from many participants -- all designed to showcase the amazing highlights, themes and details of the holiday season around the Resort for new holiday travelers, and for previous holiday travelers to be able to share their photos each week.  *This year I am adding in a bit of a 'twist' to the countdown* (I am still figuring out the exact details/specifics of that twist), as well as a couple of new categories, a couple of revised existing categories and a slightly different schedule for the last week of the Countdown.  It will be a lot of fun, so stay tuned!!

Of course, we will also be discussing any news or credible holiday rumors as they roll in, too!



cali_crafter said:


> We just changed our dates from Oct to mid November.  I'm so excited to experience the Christmas season at Disneyland!
> 
> Our kids are off for fall break in Oct so it's a perfect time for us to plan a trip but our last trip (2010) was at Halloween time and we aren't really huge Halloween fans.  Touring Plans has the days we are going (Nov 19-21) as a level 1 instead of a 5 for our dates for October AND we get to see DL at Christmas for the first time! Win win, the girls will just have to miss some school days.
> 
> Anyhow, thanks for the informative thread, I will be keeping up on all of the exciting developments.



Welcome, *cali_crafter*!  I'm so glad you joined us!

I'm very happy that you're going to experience your first DLR holiday season this year!  I think you're in for a real treat.  You will probably be leaving before the wave of Thanksgiving break travelers arrives (assuming that many of them take the whole week off for that holiday), so I don't think the crowds should be too bad.

Unfortunately -- and this may or may not make a difference to you, but I always mention it to people just in case -- you will probably miss the different Disney hotels' decorations (and Santas), as they typically get decorated right after Thanksgiving.  Although...Thanksgiving is late in November this year and I expect that the Christmas trees may go up a few days earlier than they normally would.  I don't _think_ they'll be up by your trip, though, which is a shame because the GCH and PPH trees, in particular, are lovely!

Since you've already experienced Halloween Time (and are not a big Halloween fan), you may appreciate the fact that the holiday season is much more involved, much more detailed and extensive than Halloween Time!  Even if the hotels are not yet decorated by the time you arrive, the 2 parks will be (possibly some of Downtown Disney too, but I'm not sure).  Unlike during Halloween Time, the holiday season can be experienced in California Adventure too -- the Cars Land, Buena Vista Street and Bug's Land decorations are fantastic, for example.  The various wreaths and subtle holiday touches around the Paradise Pier and Grizzly Peak areas of the park are themed and interesting to see.

Disneyland is absolutely beautiful during the holidays.  The Winter Castle at night is just gorgeous, twinkling in icicle lights.  It's a Small World Holiday is a wonderful ride overlay any time of day, but at night when it is glowing in colored lights it is stunning!  The themed decorations in Toon Town, New Orleans Square, Critter Country and Frontierland are so unique!  Even the style of holiday music that plays changes from land to land.  Every shop and restaurant is decorated in some way too.  The window displays on Main Street are festive and whimsical.

As long as you enjoy Christmas as a holiday in general, you should love the holiday season at DLR!  I can honestly say that most people who embark on their first holiday trips after following along with this thread report back that they had a great time.  Sure, there are occasional exceptions to the rule and some people don't have a great time -- but most people do!


----------



## KCmike

We just got back from our kids' band trip/family vacation in Florida.  Our High School band won several awards including first place in the Orlando Festival which had several HS Bands perform since February of this year.  It rained just about everyday and we just made it out before the Tropical Storm Andrea came into the area.  I am ready to really start planning my wife and I's trip to California in November.  I would like to see the full on Christmas decorations in the lobby of all the hotels but November seems to work best for us.  Back to the front page to see when the dates are again for all of this fun Christmas stuff to begin!


----------



## Sherry E

KCmike said:


> We just got back from our kids' band trip/family vacation in Florida.  Our High School band won several awards including first place in the Orlando Festival which had several HS Bands perform since February of this year.  It rained just about everyday and we just made it out before the Tropical Storm Andrea came into the area.  I am ready to really start planning my wife and I's trip to California in November.  I would like to see the full on Christmas decorations in the lobby of all the hotels but November seems to work best for us.  Back to the front page to see when the dates are again for all of this fun Christmas stuff to begin!



*KCmike -*

That's wonderful that the band won several awards (especially the first place award)!  What a great trip, aside from the rain every day (and the humidity, I am guessing)!  Thankfully you all got out of there before the storm rolled in.

Are you thinking of going to DLR right around when the holiday season starts, like close to 11/12?  Yes, you would miss the hotels' decor but it sounds like we could possibly be getting an all-holiday World of Color this year (it is not confirmed yet, but it sounds probable), so you'd get to see that!

We still have yet to learn whether or not there will be any kind of a Christmas party.  I wish Disney would hurry and let us know about it IF it is going to happen.  Chances are that people who are expecting to see holiday fireworks, snow and a holiday parade would want to know well in advance (and budget accordingly) if they are going to have to pay for those things at a ticketed party!

Not too much else is known right now -- just the season start date, for sure, with a very strong likelihood that the Candlelight Ceremony will be reduced to only 2 nights in early December (that is almost certain).  Other than that, everything is a big question mark!


----------



## tksbaskets

KCmike said:


> We just got back from our kids' band trip/family vacation in Florida.  Our High School band won several awards including first place in the Orlando Festival which had several HS Bands perform since February of this year.  It rained just about everyday and we just made it out before the Tropical Storm Andrea came into the area.  I am ready to really start planning my wife and I's trip to California in November.  I would like to see the full on Christmas decorations in the lobby of all the hotels but November seems to work best for us.  Back to the front page to see when the dates are again for all of this fun Christmas stuff to begin!



Great news from your Florida trip.  I know the band trip to WDW was a highlight of high school for my son.  I'm sure you got some spectacular pictures.

Looking forward to your trip to DL with the DW too.  I know you'll share your pics with us when you return!  Have you been to see the new BVS and Cars Land yet?

TK


----------



## KCmike

Sherry E said:


> *KCmike -*
> 
> That's wonderful that the band won several awards (especially the first place award)!  What a great trip, aside from the rain every day (and the humidity, I am guessing)!  Thankfully you all got out of there before the storm rolled in.
> 
> Are you thinking of going to DLR right around when the holiday season starts, like close to 11/12?  Yes, you would miss the hotels' decor but it sounds like we could possibly be getting an all-holiday World of Color this year (it is not confirmed yet, but it sounds probable), so you'd get to see that!
> 
> We still have yet to learn whether or not there will be any kind of a Christmas party.  I wish Disney would hurry and let us know about it IF it is going to happen.  Chances are that people who are expecting to see holiday fireworks, snow and a holiday parade would want to know well in advance (and budget accordingly) if they are going to have to pay for those things at a ticketed party!
> 
> Not too much else is known right now -- just the season start date, for sure, with a very strong likelihood that the Candlelight Ceremony will be reduced to only 2 nights in early December (that is almost certain).  Other than that, everything is a big question mark!



When did they officially announce all the Christmas events last year Sherry?  We would try to do two days...one for DL and one for DCA.  Not sure how a hard ticketed event would mess with our plans.  
It was funny about Florida as the weather was very unseasonably cool.  In all my trips to Florida I have never experienced anything like it.  




tksbaskets said:


> Great news from your Florida trip.  I know the band trip to WDW was a highlight of high school for my son.  I'm sure you got some spectacular pictures.
> 
> Looking forward to your trip to DL with the DW too.  I know you'll share your pics with us when you return!  Have you been to see the new BVS and Cars Land yet?
> 
> TK



Crazy time trying to keep up with the band and all their adventures.  Their taking first place was a major highlight not only for them but for me as well. This Dad was so proud.   I was talking with the wife about the trip today making sure she was still on board.  How soon is it to talk about your next Disney Adventure?  

I did see that Southwest has released their flights for the rest of the year!  

Yes I have seen BVS and Carsland.  We went the first summer it opened back in 2012.  We were so amazed by it all.  I can't wait to see it all decorated for Christmas.  Fingers crossed.  We really want to hit Monterey for like two nights and hop up to see the Walt Disney Museum.  It would be a whirlwind long weekend trip (like 4 days or so).  Thanks TK!

Mike


----------



## Sherry E

Hi, *TK*!






KCmike said:


> When did they officially announce all the Christmas events last year Sherry?  We would try to do two days...one for DL and one for DCA.  Not sure how a hard ticketed event would mess with our plans.
> It was funny about Florida as the weather was very unseasonably cool.  In all my trips to Florida I have never experienced anything like it.
> 
> Mike




*Mike --*

Well, if I recall correctly, the way it went last year was that we learned the season dates first, and then in August the Disney Parks Blog posted an item about the Candlelight Ceremony running for 20 nights.  

I don't think that the actual Candlelight Ceremony will be relevant to your trip because I think it will only be held in December (until Disney can figure out a way to run it for multiple nights and make money from it, instead of losing revenue on Main Street!), but the reason I bring that up is because August is a key month to keep an eye on for major breaking news from Disney.

Since we already know the start date of the season (it was a miracle that it was publicized in _Backstage Pass_ 6 months before the season is to begin), and we can pretty much guess the end date of the season in January 2014, now we wait for any "big" news.

We know that it is 99% certain that -- barring any sudden changes -- the Candlelight Ceremony will only run 2 nights this year, thanks to a letter from Disney that went out to choir directors and participants in this year's Ceremony.  I don't think Disney will make an announcement that they are NOT running the Ceremony for many nights, as they will not want to draw attention to it.  They will instead try to shift focus to another event, to make people forget about the Candlelight Ceremony!

According to MiceAge -- which is not an official Disney source, as we all know -- there is an all-holiday World of Color in the works, set to begin on November 8th (4 days before the official start date of the season).  Supposedly Disney is testing it out and working out the kinks with that 11/8 date in mind.  

MiceAge also seems to think that World of Color is going to be the alternative to a hard ticket Christmas party in Disneyland, this year.  It certainly could be happening that way, but I also would not be shocked if -- as Trish/Phoenixrising speculated in this thread a while back -- Disney is going to debut the holiday WoC this year, to gauge guests' reactions to it and see if could be a viable alternative to a party next year.

There is also the Limited Time Magic year-long promo to consider -- so far, we know of nothing connecting LTM to the holiday season, and yet it seems that it is obvious there will be some sort of holiday LTM event coming our way.  What will that LTM event be?  A party for only a night or two?  A special holiday WoC showing for only a weekend?

In any case, my feeling is that IF there is going to be a multi-night hard ticket party *and/or* an all-holiday World of Color all season long, Disney will be trying to promote the heck out of it/them, to get people excited for it/them in advance.  I think they would not wait any longer than August to tell us about a party, for sure, as August was when the 20-night Candlelight Ceremony info came out last year -- and that is a good 3 months before the season begins, which gives a lot of people enough time to work a party into the schedule.

August is in 2 months, so if there are going to be any major holiday announcements we may not have to wait too much longer for the news!

Now if, for some crazy reason, Disney decides against a party and is not able to pull off the holiday World of Color or any other "big" new event this year, then I would suppose we won't hear much in the way of holiday season details until late in the Halloween Time season!


----------



## larina

Sherry E said:


> *At the end of next month or the very beginning of August (I am still figuring out the exact "schedule"), I will launch the 3rd Annual Theme Week Countdown to the Holiday Season at DLR.*  It's usually a 3-month extravaganza (lasting from August to November) of photos and information rolling in from many participants -- all designed to showcase the amazing highlights, themes and details of the holiday season around the Resort for new holiday travelers, and for previous holiday travelers to be able to share their photos each week.  *This year I am adding in a bit of a 'twist' to the countdown* (I am still figuring out the exact details/specifics of that twist), as well as a couple of new categories, a couple of revised existing categories and a slightly different schedule for the last week of the Countdown.  It will be a lot of fun, so stay tuned!!
> 
> Of course, we will also be discussing any news or credible holiday rumors as they roll in, too!....


Oh I can't wait! I love the Theme Week Countdown, and it is all the more exciting in the years I'm going to be there for Christmas! I can't wait to see your 'twists' as well. Thanks again for all of the work that you put into this thread. I'm looking forward to seeing what this holiday season will end up looking like at DLR.


----------



## KCmike

Thanks *Sherry E*!  Oh the anticipation.


----------



## tksbaskets

larina said:


> Oh I can't wait! I love the Theme Week Countdown, and it is all the more exciting in the years I'm going to be there for Christmas! I can't wait to see your 'twists' as well. Thanks again for all of the work that you put into this thread. I'm looking forward to seeing what this holiday season will end up looking like at DLR.



I agree!  I love Sherry's countdown themes and can't wait to have more to contribute after our December trip.



KCmike said:


> Thanks *Sherry E*!  Oh the anticipation.



I know right??  

To answer your question how soon after one Disney trip do you talk about the next...you have to judge your audience but for me if I am not planning my next trip after the one that just ended a tad bit of Disney Depressions sets in.  Planning is half the fun.


----------



## KCmike

tksbaskets said:


> I know right??
> 
> To answer your question how soon after one Disney trip do you talk about the next...you have to judge your audience but for me if I am not planning my next trip after the one that just ended a tad bit of Disney Depressions sets in.  Planning is half the fun.



I was hoping you might say that.  My audience already knows how crazy/addicted/in love I am with my Disney.  I think planning my next Disney park trip is more than half the fun as it takes up so much of my time.  I am excited about researching the Walt Disney Museum now as part of what I hope to be my next adventure.


----------



## Sherry E

larina said:


> Oh I can't wait! I love the Theme Week Countdown, and it is all the more exciting in the years I'm going to be there for Christmas! I can't wait to see your 'twists' as well. Thanks again for all of the work that you put into this thread. I'm looking forward to seeing what this holiday season will end up looking like at DLR.



Hi, *larina*!

You're welcome, and thank you for the kind words, as always!

I would imagine that the Countdowns are much more fun and relevant if there is an actual trip in the works, as they help to build the excitement!  I am assuming that there are many people who took many photos of last year's holiday festivities (because there was so much new stuff), so I hope that when Countdown time comes a-knockin' they will emerge from the shadows and share some photos.  

I just have to learn to quiet my brain when planning these Theme Week Countdowns!  I have too many ideas rattling around in my head.  I keep going back and forth with how to set it all up.  You know, one minute I am telling myself, "_Okay, I'll bundle up X theme with Y theme and put them in Z week_," and then the next second I am telling myself, "_But wait...if I do that theme in that week, then what will I do for this other week?_"  

It's a whole involved process!  I actually plan out which themes will be showcased in which weeks, and I also plan on bundling up a couple of themes together that have not been bundled together before, to make room for other themes.  Some of my intros have to be readjusted if I package two themes together, and then new intros have to be written up for a couple of themes.  And then I have to possibly deconstruct one previous theme and stage it in a different way!  Also, I want to tweak the exact start date and end date of the Countdown a bit, maybe beginning it a tiny bit earlier and ending it a few days earlier than usual.  

All of that, and I am figuring out exactly how I am fitting the "twist" into the mix, and the details of that.   But I think that once I get everything set up and figured out, it pays off and is worthwhile when all of the photos start rolling in!

Thankfully, Photobucket's horrible changes to their site this year are slowly getting ironed out.  At one point, they had jumbled all of my photos in all of my albums, so nothing was in order and I couldn't find photos when I needed them (it was like looking for a needle in a haystack).  Fortunately they added back in the Sort by File Name feature, which is what I use to locate my photos in their proper sequence.  I was really worried that Photobucket would not have that feature working by Theme Week Countdown time, and I wouldn't be able to find my photos buried in albums of hundreds of pictures.  However, I test-posted a photo in another thread today, and I was able to find it in its album by using the Sort feature, so I think I will be able to find things for the Theme Week Countdown!  I can't start a countdown without some photos!






KCmike said:


> Thanks *Sherry E*!  Oh the anticipation.



You're welcome, *Mike*!

I wish DLR were a little faster (like WDW is) with releasing dates and schedules and things, especially when they most likely know the details of what is going to happen!

I think you'll really enjoy the Cars Land and Buena Vista Street decorations in person, when you get a chance to photograph them





tksbaskets said:


> I agree!  I love Sherry's countdown themes and can't wait to have more to contribute after our December trip.



*TK --*

If I can get this year's Theme Week Countdown in order, with the twist, and it works effectively, it should be a bonanza!

You will most definitely have a lot of new material to get photos of this year!  Hopefully not too much will change in the actual decorations themselves from what they were last year, so you can see what the rest of us who were there got to see.  

I thought last year was good -- not too many decorations; not too few.  It was just about right.  Heavy holiday touches where there needed to be.  Subtle touches in other places.  I would hate to see anything scaled back or tinkered with too much, but one never knows what DLR has planned.  One year there is a light canopy in New Orleans Square.  All of a sudden the light canopy is gone forever!  Things tend to go missing here and there, and they probably think no one will notice!


----------



## Sherry E

I was just speaking to a very nice Reservations CM (who just joined the DIS today!  Helloooooooo!) on the phone.  I was calling to check on something else, non-Christmas time related! -- and during the course of the conversation we began talking about the holiday season and Halloween Time.  

Of course, as we all know, the CMs who tackle the guests' questions on the phone lines are often the last to know a lot of things.  He did not know that the holiday season is set to officially begin on Tues. 11/12.  He was going to dig up a Backstage Pass newsletter and see for himself.    However, he did seem to be familiar with the possibility of an all-holiday World of Color (so that is seeming ever more likely).  He also does not think there will be a hard ticket party with the existing holiday fireworks, existing holiday parade and snow at this point.  He thinks that maybe Disney could do a party for one or two nights or so, as a special event (like for Limited Time Magic, as I suspected), but he thinks that they'd have to add in something new and big to make the party extra special.  He also thinks that the fact that DLR only has one other park for people to go to if they decide against a party would factor in.

There is a certain argument for why the Halloween parties work  - Halloween Time kind of needs the parties to fill out the season and, also, the Halloween Screams fireworks were fairly new when they became party exclusives, not to mention that the Cavalcade has been a complete party exclusive from its inception.  A Christmas party for multiple nights, holding longtime events hostage, would be trickier to pull off.

So, the jury is still out on whether there will be an actual Christmas party this year or not -- some people seem to feel very strongly that there will be, while others feel that there will not be.  Some folks claim to have inside scoop that parties are coming this year, while others seem to indicate they have heard there will be no parties.  I have no doubt that Disney could throw together a fun Christmas party and make tons of money from it, but I hope they realize that they have to put something new in it other than just some free cookies and cocoa!

I do think that the all-holiday World of Color sounds like it almost a sure thing.  There should be no reason why Disney couldn't whip it up by November and get it running in time for the season.


----------



## czmom

Thanks for passing on that info! I am so ready to know what will actually come to fruition this year!!! I am a type A planner and am ready to plan.


----------



## Sherry E

czmom said:


> Thanks for passing on that info! I am so ready to know what will actually come to fruition this year!!! I am a type A planner and am ready to plan.



You're welcome, *czmom*!  

I only wish it were real, actual info about what is going to happen and not just more speculation!  Even the CMs on the front lines cannot be sure of what will or will not happen, but the one I spoke to today seemed to have a pretty good feeling/hunch that there would not be a party -- at least not like the rumor that MiceAge circulated around, in the particular format that MiceAge presented.  There, of course, could be a different kind of party or a short Limited Time Magic thing.  

Seeing that the holiday season is 5 months away, even if a party didn't begin until late November or early December I would think that Disney should start alerting people now, so budgets can be adjusted and people who would really love a party could begin planning a trip.  I wonder if DLR just hates releasing official info early, or if they are really still trying to figure out what they're doing for this year's holiday season!  Maybe they are waiting for the word on the holiday World of Color testing, to be sure it will be ready to go in November before they publicize anything else about the holiday schedules.

Isn't WDW already putting out its list of Candlelight narrators (or close to putting out the list)?  Meanwhile, we won't know who is narrating our 2-night Ceremony until probably October, at least!


----------



## Pesky

Yay, can't wait for the countdown!  I'm picking up a slew of GCs at Target end of the week and will hopefully pick up our tickets at the local Disney Store on Saturday.  Woohoo!  And we already bought our airline tickets so slowly but surely paying it off in advance!


----------



## Sherry E

Pesky said:


> Yay, can't wait for the countdown!  I'm picking up a slew of GCs at Target end of the week and will hopefully pick up our tickets at the local Disney Store on Saturday.  Woohoo!  And we already bought our airline tickets so slowly but surely paying it off in advance!



*Pesky --*



So you decided not to get your tickets before the price increase after all?  At least the increases weren't as horrifying as they were last year!

It's always a nice feeling to stash away some gift cards, isn't it?  At least that way you know that the money can only be used for Disney and is solely for your trip.

The countdown will be fun, indeed (I think)!


----------



## tksbaskets

For those of us firmly in the "Need a little Christmas" category I just read this on the Hallmark Channel FB page:

_It's Hallmark Channel USA's Christmas Keepsake week coming Monday, July 8 through Monday, July 15!

Over 60-hours of holiday programming to celebrate the 40th anniversary of Hallmark Keepsake Ornaments plus a special opportunity for you to share your own special Keepsake Ornament memories and WIN a North Pole Countdown Keepsake Ornament & more!_

Get the DVRs all set!  Sherry I see some serious movie time in our future


----------



## Sherry E

tksbaskets said:


> For those of us firmly in the "Need a little Christmas" category I just read this on the Hallmark Channel FB page:
> 
> _It's Hallmark Channel USA's Christmas Keepsake week coming Monday, July 8 through Monday, July 15!
> 
> Over 60-hours of holiday programming to celebrate the 40th anniversary of Hallmark Keepsake Ornaments plus a special opportunity for you to share your own special Keepsake Ornament memories and WIN a North Pole Countdown Keepsake Ornament & more!_
> 
> Get the DVRs all set!  Sherry I see some serious movie time in our future



*TK --*

Thank you so much for the heads up about that! You know I will be tuned in!  I think that Saturday, July 13th and Sunday, July 14th will probably feature all-day marathons of holiday movies and many of them will be my favorites.

I remember that there was a weekend Christmas marathon of some sort on Hallmark last year in July, but I don't think they tied it in with the Keepsake Ornaments in any way.  They may have called it something else.  In fact, they showed some of my favorites, like "_Farewell, Mr. Kringle_" and "_The Most Wonderful Time of Year_."  I wondered if they were going to do the Christmas in July marathon again this year, and it sounds like they are!  

Three movies I happened to stumble upon last year -- which were on other obscure channels and not Hallmark, but were very Hallmark-esque -- were "_Christmas Town_," "_Christmas Angel_" and "_The 12 Wishes of Christmas_."  I think you would enjoy them -- maybe you can find them on YouTube or some other free online service.  Otherwise, perhaps they will rerun on their random channels this year during the holidays.

Those Hallmark Christmas marathons are a good time to get in the mood and spirit for planning holiday DLR trips!  They give the extra little holiday kick that is needed to get in the right mindset.


----------



## egritz

Sherry- can you read my post on the main DL page and chime in for my crowd concern? Might need to change our dates to either Dec 7-12 (Sat-Thur) or Dec 9-14 (Mon-Sat) to save over $100 per person on our flights
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=48651540&posted=1#post48651540


----------



## Pesky

Sherry E said:


> *Pesky --*
> 
> 
> 
> So you decided not to get your tickets before the price increase after all?  At least the increases weren't as horrifying as they were last year!



Oh, believe me, I tried!  I was waiting for the extra 5% off from the Target pharmacy rewards to stack with my red card discount of 5% but DH lost the first one  and I didn't get the next one until last week.  Given the price hike wasn't terrible, I figured as well that even with the price hike, the near 10% off still put me out ahead.  But now I save about $60 instead of $100.  Still a decent savings!


----------



## Aussie Princess

czmom said:


> Thanks for passing on that info! I am so ready to know what will actually come to fruition this year!!! I am a type A planner and am ready to plan.



Me too I'm a planner am ready to find out what's happening


----------



## tksbaskets

Sherry I'm going to try and find those three movies on line.  They sound grand.

Had a big monkey wrench thrown into our December plans today.  On another thread I learned that DL isn't extending park hopper passes beyond 5 days any more.  Just dandy as we've booked a 7 night-kind of 8-day trip.  Now we need to decide (and do the math for the four of us) if we cheat on Mickey and take a day tour to somewhere else (San Diego, Universal , some other destination).  We really weren't planning to rent a car on top of our lodging and park tickets.

Annual passes?  Sigh....  I love it when a plan comes together.  When it becomes troublesome not so much.

Any ideas DIS friends?


----------



## wdwmoose

Hi. My name is DLmoose. It's a long story as to why my screen name on Disboards is on the wrong coast. I was raised in CA and still live within driving distance.

Prior to having Mooselets DH and I visited DLR at least every two years. And I'm thrilled to say we're headed back there Dec 1st -6th this year to introduce the Mooselets (DS6 & DS3) to the right way to do Christmas. We're dragging along the ILs,, too. It's going to be one awesome trip.

Now, can we all get on board with the No Christmas Parties in 2013 wave?


----------



## KCmike

tksbaskets said:


> Sherry I'm going to try and find those three movies on line.  They sound grand.
> 
> Had a big monkey wrench thrown into our December plans today.  On another thread I learned that DL isn't extending park hopper passes beyond 5 days any more.  Just dandy as we've booked a 7 night-kind of 8-day trip.  Now we need to decide (and do the math for the four of us) if we cheat on Mickey and take a day tour to somewhere else (San Diego, Universal , some other destination).  We really weren't planning to rent a car on top of our lodging and park tickets.
> 
> Annual passes?  Sigh....  I love it when a plan comes together.  When it becomes troublesome not so much.
> 
> Any ideas DIS friends?



I think they instituted that late last year or was it early this year?  Many many people were really upset with me included.  You would think DL would want the extra hotel and park time for them to spend money in.  I understand there is a lot of fraud going on with these park passes but why hurt out of towners?  If you have the extra time you really might want to head down to San Diego and visit the Hotel Del Coronado?  My family loves it so much!  It is a little pricey though.  I've always wanted to buy an annual pass but it just never materialized.  I think this Christmas visit will probably be the last for a Disney park for a little while.  Sad.  

Have you ever thought of maybe traveling North up the coast?  Monterey is also gorgeous and that drive up the PCH is breathtaking.

Good luck!

Mike


----------



## KCmike

wdwmoose said:


> Hi. My name is DLmoose. It's a long story as to why my screen name on Disboards is on the wrong coast. I was raised in CA and still live within driving distance.
> 
> Prior to having Mooselets DH and I visited DLR at least every two years. And I'm thrilled to say we're headed back there Dec 1st -6th this year to introduce the Mooselets (DS6 & DS3) to the right way to do Christmas. We're dragging along the ILs,, too. It's going to be one awesome trip.
> 
> Now, can we all get on board with the No Christmas Parties in 2013 wave?



Waving from KC!  No Christmas parties please.


----------



## wdwmoose

KCmike said:


> Have you ever thought of maybe traveling North up the coast?  Monterey is also gorgeous and that drive up the PCH is breathtaking.
> 
> Good luck!
> 
> Mike



I actually prefer Carmel By the Bay to Monterey. I used to work in Monterey and the appeal just isn't there.

Along PCH I love the Hearst Castle area. Definitely worth a trip if anyone's in the area.


----------



## Phoenixrising

I second a drive up the PCH hwy  to Monterey. We did this on our Do trip in 2009 and really enjoyed it. The Monterey Bay Aquarium is worth the trip alone. Another YAHOO to no party this year.


----------



## tksbaskets

Phoenixrising said:


> I second a drive up the PCH hwy  to Monterey. We did this on our Do trip in 2009 and really enjoyed it. The Monterey Bay Aquarium is worth the trip alone. Another YAHOO to no party this year.



Thanks KC Mike and Phoenix!  It looks like there is an Alamo right at DDD where we could rent a car for the day.  I'll run this by my troops.

TK


----------



## czmom

Sherry- or anyone else with early December expertise 

Not counting our travel days, we will be at DLR for 6 full days (Sunday 12/1- Friday 12/7). We have already bought 5 day PH. Our 6th day will be the Christmas party, if they have it. 

If NO party this year, when would be the best day that week for our day off? Mainly looking to keep the lowest crowd days. Also want to keep that Friday because it may be our only chance to see Fantasmic!

We don't have transportation and our kiddos are young, 4 and 7. So our off day will most likely be a Surf's Up breakfast, DTD, naps, and maybe swimming if the weather allows. 

Thanks!


----------



## wdwmoose

czmom said:


> Sherry- or anyone else with early December expertise
> 
> Not counting our travel days, we will be at DLR for 6 full days (Sunday 12/1- Friday 12/7). We have already bought 5 day PH. Our 6th day will be the Christmas party, if they have it.
> 
> If NO party this year, when would be the best day that week for our day off? Mainly looking to keep the lowest crowd days. Also want to keep that Friday because it may be our only chance to see Fantasmic!
> 
> We don't have transportation and our kiddos are young, 4 and 7. So our off day will most likely be a Surf's Up breakfast, DTD, naps, and maybe swimming if the weather allows.
> 
> Thanks!



Without parties or anything like it, I'd suggest actually splitting your week in half (as much as possible). Are you staying onsite and hoping to use EMH? My answer might change because of that.
I'd say Sunday and Friday will be the busiest, but you've expressed the desire (need?) to be there Friday, and I've yet to meet a family that takes the first day off like that. So I'd say the Tuesday/Wednesday timeframe would be good ones for a down day.
Just my two cents.


----------



## Cheshirecatty

wdwmoose said:


> Without parties or anything like it, I'd suggest actually splitting your week in half (as much as possible). Are you staying onsite and hoping to use EMH? My answer might change because of that.
> I'd say Sunday and Friday will be the busiest, but you've expressed the desire (need?) to be there Friday, and I've yet to meet a family that takes the first day off like that. So I'd say the Tuesday/Wednesday timeframe would be good ones for a down day.
> Just my two cents.



I have to agree--those Tuesdays sometimes turn out to be the busiest day of the week(after week-ends)--wierd, I know, and perplexing!  If you're looking for a *week-day *to "take off", you might consider Tuesday(unless you're staying on-site?).


----------



## Sherry E

wdwmoose said:


> Hi. My name is DLmoose. It's a long story as to why my screen name on Disboards is on the wrong coast. I was raised in CA and still live within driving distance.
> 
> Prior to having Mooselets DH and I visited DLR at least every two years. And I'm thrilled to say we're headed back there Dec 1st -6th this year to introduce the Mooselets (DS6 & DS3) to the right way to do Christmas. We're dragging along the ILs,, too. It's going to be one awesome trip.
> 
> Now, can we all get on board with the No Christmas Parties in 2013 wave?



Hello, *wdwmoose/DLmoose*!

I'm glad you finally decided to jump into the thread!  You see?  Everyone here is friendly and fun!  Wait until we get going with the Theme Week Countdown -- that seems to bring out lurkers and regular participants alike!

I will get on board with the No Christmas Parties in 2013 wave!  It's not that I don't think DLR could host a fun Christmas party.  They certainly could.  It's just that, unless they have secretly been planning big, original, new entertainment for a party all along (and rumors have not leaked out about new entertainment for a party, so it is doubtful), I think they are not quite ready for a multi-night party all through the season just yet.  I think they should give it another year -- and by the holiday season of 2014 they could not only have the holiday WoC in place, but also a possible new plan for the Candlelight Ceremony so that more people can see it and Disney can make money from it.  

I think that working a short-run party into Limited Time Magic this year would not be a bad idea (one or two nights only), but they may try to do a full multi-night party with the existing holiday entertainment anyway.





tksbaskets said:


> Sherry I'm going to try and find those three movies on line.  They sound grand.
> 
> Had a big monkey wrench thrown into our December plans today.  On another thread I learned that DL isn't extending park hopper passes beyond 5 days any more.  Just dandy as we've booked a 7 night-kind of 8-day trip.  Now we need to decide (and do the math for the four of us) if we cheat on Mickey and take a day tour to somewhere else (San Diego, Universal , some other destination).  We really weren't planning to rent a car on top of our lodging and park tickets.
> 
> Annual passes?  Sigh....  I love it when a plan comes together.  When it becomes troublesome not so much.
> 
> Any ideas DIS friends?



*TK --*

I think you'll enjoy those 3 movies I mentioned.  I can't even believe I found them on whatever random, obscure channels they were running on.  They literally have the same actors in them that you would see in Lifetime or Hallmark holiday movies, but for some reason they did not air on Lifetime or Hallmark.  They seem like they somehow got separated from the rest of the holiday movie pack!

You'll be interested to know that the CM I spoke to a couple of days ago said that he and all the other Disney CMs have received an onslaught of calls and letters about the discontinuation of the 6-day Hoppers since it was first announced.  Those CMs who answer calls can't do anything about it -- they don't make the decisions -- but he says they get bombarded with complaints.




czmom said:


> Sherry- or anyone else with early December expertise
> 
> Not counting our travel days, we will be at DLR for 6 full days (Sunday 12/1- Friday 12/7). We have already bought 5 day PH. Our 6th day will be the Christmas party, if they have it.
> 
> If NO party this year, when would be the best day that week for our day off? Mainly looking to keep the lowest crowd days. Also want to keep that Friday because it may be our only chance to see Fantasmic!
> 
> We don't have transportation and our kiddos are young, 4 and 7. So our off day will most likely be a Surf's Up breakfast, DTD, naps, and maybe swimming if the weather allows.
> 
> Thanks!



*czmom --*

I have to agree with Cheshirecatty and wdwmoose.  I would have suggested Tuesday or Wednesday for the break/day off too.  Monday -- unless crowd patterns change -- should be a day when you can get a lot done.  Tuesday's crowds have been, in my opinion, noticeably different from the lighter Monday crowds (but not horrible).  I have no idea why, but I have definitely noticed it.

If your early evening on your day off is free for a bit, you could spend some time in the GCH lobby, enjoying the carolers who take requests, Santa, the guitarist and pianist, and overall festive atmosphere.


----------



## Cheshirecatty

Sherry E said:


> *TK --*
> 
> Thank you so much for the heads up about that! You know I will be tuned in!  I think that Saturday, July 13th and Sunday, July 14th will probably feature all-day marathons of holiday movies and many of them will be my favorites.
> 
> I remember that there was a weekend Christmas marathon of some sort on Hallmark last year in July, but I don't think they tied it in with the Keepsake Ornaments in any way.  They may have called it something else.  In fact, they showed some of my favorites, like "_Farewell, Mr. Kringle_" and "_The Most Wonderful Time of Year_."  I wondered if they were going to do the Christmas in July marathon again this year, and it sounds like they are!
> 
> Three movies I happened to stumble upon last year -- which were on other obscure channels and not Hallmark, but were very Hallmark-esque -- were "_Christmas Town_," "_Christmas Angel_" and "_The 12 Wishes of Christmas_."  I think you would enjoy them -- maybe you can find them on YouTube or some other free online service.  Otherwise, perhaps they will rerun on their random channels this year during the holidays.
> 
> Those Hallmark Christmas marathons are a good time to get in the mood and spirit for planning holiday DLR trips!  They give the extra little holiday kick that is needed to get in the right mindset.



Hi Sherry, this is *really* random, but I love your enthusiasm for Christmas movies, and had one to recommend, if you haven't already seen it--"*Scrooge*" with *Albert Finney*!  It is most likely not anywhere on cable, but I've seen it at Target the last couple of years, around the first of December.

It is FANTASTIC!  I've seen it almost every year since it first came out(when I was three)--I know, dating myself!  It is so uplifting and thought-provoking with its top-notch portrayals, and so CHRISTMASY, I think you would HUGELY enjoy it(I also mentioned it to Taylor and Tracy in their "Life-Report"!


----------



## wdwmoose

Sherry E said:


> Hello, *wdwmoose/DLmoose*!
> 
> I'm glad you finally decided to jump into the thread!  You see?  Everyone here is friendly and fun!  Wait until we get going with the Theme Week Countdown -- that seems to bring out lurkers and regular participants alike!
> 
> I will get on board with the No Christmas Parties in 2013 wave!  It's not that I don't think DLR could host a fun Christmas party.  They certainly could.  It's just that, unless they have secretly been planning big, original, new entertainment for a party all along (and rumors have not leaked out about new entertainment for a party, so it is doubtful), I think they are not quite ready for a multi-night party all through the season just yet.  I think they should give it another year -- and by the holiday season of 2014 they could not only have the holiday WoC in place, but also a possible new plan for the Candlelight Ceremony so that more people can see it and Disney can make money from it.
> 
> I think that working a short-run party into Limited Time Magic this year would not be a bad idea (one or two nights only), but they may try to do a full multi-night party with the existing holiday entertainment anyway.



I'd be fine with a party, if it made sense, they had new attractions/shows that we haven't been getting for free for years, and if they limited attendance. What they've done to the Halloween parties is turn them into a madhouse because of the overselling of tickets. I think a Christmas party is DCA with some special, party only, things might be a nice idea. but don't institute the first one on *my* vacation, please.


----------



## czmom

Thank you for the day off suggestions. I would have never thought of Tuesday being so crowded. We are staying at VGC and will definitely be using EMH! 

Our plan was even to avoid the Sunday crowds and fly in that day, then do M-F at the parks with no off day. But airfare on December 1 is terrible, so we are coming in a day early for much cheaper.


----------



## wdwmoose

czmom said:


> Thank you for the day off suggestions. I would have never thought of Tuesday being so crowded. We are staying at VGC and will definitely be using EMH!
> 
> Our plan was even to avoid the Sunday crowds and fly in that day, then do M-F at the parks with no off day. But airfare on December 1 is terrible, so we are coming in a day early for much cheaper.



I'm really bad with acronyms, but VGC makes me think it's offsite. if that's the case, you don't get EMH. You get MM if your ticket has it. It's where you get early entrance for a magic morning (MM = Magic morning) once during the life of your ticket. DL has specific days those can occur. MM isn't available at DCA at the time of this reply. 

EMH is a perk for resort guests where they get an Early Magic Hour (EMH) at one of the parks pretty much every day. Again, DLR decides which day is which, although it does follow a pattern.


----------



## Sherry E

Cheshirecatty said:


> Hi Sherry, this is *really* random, but I love your enthusiasm for Christmas movies, and had one to recommend, if you haven't already seen it--"*Scrooge*" with *Albert Finney*!  It is most likely not anywhere on cable, but I've seen it at Target the last couple of years, around the first of December.
> 
> It is FANTASTIC!  I've seen it almost every year since it first came out(when I was three)--I know, dating myself!  It is so uplifting and thought-provoking with its top-notch portrayals, and so CHRISTMASY, I think you would HUGELY enjoy it(I also mentioned it to Taylor and Tracy in their "Life-Report"!



*Cheshirecatty --*

You know, I think that the Albert Finney version of _Scrooge_ was the very first version of that particular story (either "_A Christmas Caro_l" or "_Scrooge_") that I saw, if I recall correctly.  I remember seeing it in a theater as a very young child -- I don't know if it was a first-run showing, or if it was part of a special double bill matinee or whatever, but I remember being a young child and seeing it in a theater.  I remember that the Ghosts of Christmas Past, Present and Future scared me (especially Future)!

Since then, however, I think I have seen other versions of that story more often.  The Finney version doesn't seem to be playing a lot on TV during the holiday season, from what I've noticed, but other versions of the Scrooge story play a lot.  I don't think I've seen the Finney movie in years and years and years.  I barely remember it!

Yes, I am definitely enthusiastic (and dorky) about Christmas movies, Christmas TV shows (hello?  "_Frosty the Snowman_," anyone?), Christmas music (I love all of it -- the spiritual songs, the classic songs and the fun/whimsical songs), Christmas goodies (peppermint ice cream!  Yum!), Christmas decorations, lights, trees, etc.  I even love the TV specials _about_ Christmas decorations and lights too (like "_Crazy Christmas Lights_")!  I once explained (I think it was in my December 2011 TR) that when I saw the beautiful tree in the PPH lobby I wanted to run around in circles, singing at the top of my lungs like Julie Andrews running around the hills in "_The Sound of Music_" (I didn't do it, though).

I was just watching "_Elf_" this morning.  And "_Love Actually_" is on TV later tonight.

You can imagine the fun I had when I did a survey last year that required me to listen to over 600 snippets of Christmas songs (like many variations of all of the different songs, sung by different artists) and rate them!  It took me about 90 minutes to do, but I was all over it!  That was a survey for me, if ever there was one!

Really, though, I love any holidays that can be celebrated/decorated in colorful ways.  Halloween is my second favorite holiday -- it has a totally different vibe and feel than Christmas, of course, but is wonderful all on its own.  (Who doesn't love "_It's the Great Pumpkin, Charlie Brown_"?)  I'm also a big Easter fan -- love egg hunts, egg decorating, filling baskets, bunnies, pastel colors, "_Here Comes Peter Cottontail_," etc.  I love Valentine's Day and St. Patrick's Day too.  All of the fun, colorful holidays.





wdwmoose said:


> I'd be fine with a party, if it made sense, they had new attractions/shows that we haven't been getting for free for years, and if they limited attendance. What they've done to the Halloween parties is turn them into a madhouse because of the overselling of tickets. I think a Christmas party is DCA with some special, party only, things might be a nice idea. but don't institute the first one on *my* vacation, please.



*wdwmoose --*

I totally agree.  There are way too many MHP tickets sold.  The last party in DL that I went to was not unbearably, miserably crowded, but it felt way too crowded to be an exclusive event.  There were still tons of people waiting for the fireworks and the Cavalcade and milling about in all the usual walkways.  

And still, there is a certain logic to having a Halloween party for Halloween Time -- guests can wear costumes, they get to trick or treat, they can see actual events that have not been around for years and years and, without a party, the Halloween Time season becomes a little thin.  The Party kind of fills it out and gives the season more substance.

The Christmas season at DLR, however, is a full, richly vibrant season that has a lot going on all around the Resort and there are a lot of layers to it, so a party is not as needed at DL as much for the holidays as it is for Halloween -- especially with the same ol' holiday fireworks and parade that have been there for years.  There would be plenty to do if a party never happened at all.  However, taking two major existing holiday events (three, if you count the snow) away from the usual holiday entertainment would put a big dent in what is available.

I think that Disney could easily do a test run of the all-holiday WoC this year and see if it is popular (just like they did with Halloween Screams fireworks in 2009).  If it is, they could stick it into the agenda of a DCA Christmas party next year, making it the exclusive event, and adding in some other little thing to DCA that is a party exclusive.  That is what they should do.  

Otherwise, if Disney is going to have a party in DL I hope they are putting in more "new" stuff than just cookies and cocoa to make the established holiday visitors want to buy tickets!!  As much as I love the snow on Main Street, I am not paying extra to see it (at least not every year), and I don't need to see the fireworks and parade again (not for a separate charge, anyway).  Give me something new and exciting and I will want to buy a ticket!


----------



## czmom

wdwmoose said:


> I'm really bad with acronyms, but VGC makes me think it's offsite. if that's the case, you don't get EMH. You get MM if your ticket has it. It's where you get early entrance for a magic morning (MM = Magic morning) once during the life of your ticket. DL has specific days those can occur. MM isn't available at DCA at the time of this reply.
> 
> EMH is a perk for resort guests where they get an Early Magic Hour (EMH) at one of the parks pretty much every day. Again, DLR decides which day is which, although it does follow a pattern.



VGC = Villas at Disney's Grand Californian


----------



## wdwmoose

czmom said:


> VGC = Villas at Disney's Grand Californian



Oh good. Then ignore my primer on EMH vs MM 

As far as which day to take off, I still suggest the middle of the week. Which one you I'd choose would depend on the desires of the family and which park has EMH that morning. It'd still be a Tues or Wed in my opinion.


----------



## czmom

wdwmoose said:


> Oh good. Then ignore my primer on EMH vs MM
> 
> As far as which day to take off, I still suggest the middle of the week. Which one you I'd choose would depend on the desires of the family and *which park has EMH that morning*. It'd still be a Tues or Wed in my opinion.



Good point! That will probably be our deciding factor right there!


----------



## RichP1269

We will be going Nov 16th through the 21st.  It will be the first time we've been to DL during the Holiday season.

Kinda excited to see it all done up.


----------



## Sherry E

czmom said:


> Thank you for the day off suggestions. I would have never thought of Tuesday being so crowded. We are staying at VGC and will definitely be using EMH!
> 
> Our plan was even to avoid the Sunday crowds and fly in that day, then do M-F at the parks with no off day. But airfare on December 1 is terrible, so we are coming in a day early for much cheaper.



*czmom --*

Well, I should clarify...  It's not that there are only a few people in the parks on a Monday in early December, and then wall-to-wall crazy crowds on Tuesday.  Neither day's crowds are quite that extreme to one end or the other.  But I have definitely noticed -- especially in 2011 and 2012, but in 2010 as well -- that there were noticeably fewer people milling about in the parks on Monday, and noticeably more people milling about on Tuesday.  Why that is, I have no clue.  Maybe the Tuesday folks start their trips on Tuesday and stay until the weekend.

This year, what could happen could be a sort of reverse effect in which people decide to show up in early December because they hear that it is less crowded and then, of course, the parks suddenly become crowded with crowds trying to avoid crowds!  We have no idea what will happen.  Hopefully this year will pretty much repeat the pattern that I have observed for the last couple of years.  And the fact will still remain that some people have to go home right after Thanksgiving and will not be out on Christmas break/vacation for at least a couple of weeks.

On Monday -- if history repeats -- you should see random pockets of open space in both parks, with not too many people walking around in the usually super-congested areas like Main Street.  On Tuesday, continuing with the Main Street example, you would likely see a difference in that suddenly there will be a lot more people everywhere (even right after opening), including Downtown Disney.  And, of course, as I've mentioned before, Gibson Girl on Main Street is always a good barometer of lower crowds vs. higher crowds -- if you see that there is no real line waiting for ice cream, that's a good sign that the parks are less crowded in general.  On the other hand, if the line at GG is full you will know that the parks are pretty busy.

I did spot Gwen Stefani and her family on Tuesday, though -- on a very busy Buena Vista Street -- so IF you decide to go into the parks on Tuesday, even if it is busy, keep an eye out for celebrities who might be there!  I think that a lot of them go to DLR on weekdays because their schedules probably keep them busy (or take them out of town) on weekends.  As I recall, Sandra Bullock and Melissa McCarthy and their families were at DLR that same week, but I don't know if it was during my trip or just after I got home.  TMZ reported on them being there together.






RichP1269 said:


> We will be going Nov 16th through the 21st.  It will be the first time we've been to DL during the Holiday season.
> 
> Kinda excited to see it all done up.



*RichP1269 --*

Welcome!  You have a lot to look forward to!  The holiday season is a great time to be in the parks.  All of the themed decorations in the different lands are interesting and unique.  The themed holiday music is fun and lively (especially in Cars Land and on Buena Vista Street).  The Winter Castle at night is gorgeous.  I think you'll have a wonderful time.


----------



## wdwmoose

Sherry E said:


> *czmom --*
> 
> Well, I should clarify...  It's not that there are only a few people in the parks on a Monday in early December, and then wall-to-wall crazy crowds on Tuesday.  Neither day's crowds are quite that extreme to one end or the other.  But I have definitely noticed -- especially in 2011 and 2012, but in 2010 as well -- that there were noticeably fewer people milling about in the parks on Monday, and noticeably more people milling about on Tuesday.  Why that is, I have no clue.  Maybe the Tuesday folks start their trips on Tuesday and stay until the weekend.
> 
> This year, what could happen could be a sort of *reverse effect in which people decide to show up in early December because they hear that it is less crowded and then, of course, the parks suddenly become crowded with crowds trying to avoid crowds!*  We have no idea what will happen.  Hopefully this year will pretty much repeat the pattern that I have observed for the last couple of years.  And the fact will still remain that some people have to go home right after Thanksgiving and will not be out on Christmas break/vacation for at least a couple of weeks.



Hold your tongue!


----------



## pattyduke34

I am sooooo excited!  I just finalized everything for our Christmas trip!   Going Nov 21st-25th.  Hoping it is not too busy these dates.  I have always gone the first week of Dec. but this year daughter will be a Junior so she can not miss that much school this year!


----------



## Sherry E

pattyduke34 said:


> I am sooooo excited!  I just finalized everything for our Christmas trip!   Going Nov 21st-25th.  Hoping it is not too busy these dates.  I have always gone the first week of Dec. but this year daughter will be a Junior so she can not miss that much school this year!



*pattyduke34 --*

Cool!

Realistically, you'll probably run into some crowds because there will be a weekend in the middle of your trip.  Weekends during the holiday season are busy.  Then, at the very end of your trip is probably when some folks will begin arriving for their Thanksgiving breaks (assuming they take off a whole week like some do).

But, you have to make do with the dates you have and make the best of them.  So if it is really crowded, you'll manage!

One thing I will be eager to hear -- hopefully you will remember to report back to us here as soon as you get home -- is whether or not the hotels' Christmas trees, or at least the GCH tree, go up any earlier than usual this year.  Normally, all 3 of the hotels' trees would go up as soon as Thanksgiving is over.  This year, because of the very late Thanksgiving date (which coincides with the start of Hanukkah too) at the end of November, I am wondering if the trees might go up a few days earlier than they normally would.  If so, I would think that you'd see a hotel tree or two by your last day, 11/25.


----------



## pattyduke34

*Sherry- * I can do that!  Last year when I went it was Dec 1st and loved all the hotel decor....I will make sure to pop over and check it out....It is just my daughter and I going and we manage really well with crowds, and this year we are going for Halloween time too so at Christmas time we will be focusing on Chrsitmas stuff and things we did not get done at Halloween time.  This year we are taking our nephew (21) who is disabled and in a wheelchair so we will be touring the parks different and not sure how much we will get done at Halloween time.


----------



## Priory

Thanks to Southwest's $49 flights I just booked an extra unplanned trip Dec 5-8! Woo hoo! I wish there was info on Candellight, parties, etc. But being there Thurs - Sun I should be able to catch whatever.


----------



## pattyduke34

That is what I did today also to finish up with all the details of my trip!  Southwest  had great deals!


----------



## laurasvwee

We will be at DL Nov. 17-23 and we will be staying at PPH. I was wondering if anyone was going before us so I could get some info on( well everything) This will be our first christmas trip and I can't wait to see, taste and see all the holiday goodness. I must have one of those handmade candy canes I have heard so much about.


----------



## wdwmoose

laurasvwee said:


> We will be at DL Nov. 17-23 and we will be staying at PPH. I was wondering if anyone was going before us so I could get some info on( well everything) This will be our first christmas trip and I can't wait to see, taste and see all the holiday goodness. I must have one of those handmade candy canes I have heard so much about.



I'm not sure what kind of info you're looking for, but by reading through the first page (at least) of this thread and then also checking the previous superthreads you'll get tons of information. Also check out many (all!) of the trip reports Sherry's gathered and placed somewhere on the first page of the thread. you'll get TONS of information. There's enough reading material in the three threads and all their links to keep you devouring info all the way up until your trip. I've found that if I have specific question the group here does a great job of tackling them without pause.
Oh, and YAY  for your upcoming trip. DLR at Christmas time is magical and awesome and everything.


----------



## laurasvwee

wdwmoose said:


> I'm not sure what kind of info you're looking for, but by reading through the first page (at least) of this thread and then also checking the previous superthreads you'll get tons of information. Also check out many (all!) of the trip reports Sherry's gathered and placed somewhere on the first page of the thread. you'll get TONS of information. There's enough reading material in the three threads and all their links to keep you devouring info all the way up until your trip. I've found that if I have specific question the group here does a great job of tackling them without pause.
> Oh, and YAY  for your upcoming trip. DLR at Christmas time is magical and awesome and everything.



I wondering if any was going before us so they could report back. I of course will report back and include pics for all of those going after us.


----------



## Sherry E

pattyduke34 said:


> *Sherry- * I can do that!  Last year when I went it was Dec 1st and loved all the hotel decor....I will make sure to pop over and check it out....It is just my daughter and I going and we manage really well with crowds, and this year we are going for Halloween time too so at Christmas time we will be focusing on Chrsitmas stuff and things we did not get done at Halloween time.  This year we are taking our nephew (21) who is disabled and in a wheelchair so we will be touring the parks different and not sure how much we will get done at Halloween time.



*pattyduke34 --*

Are you planning to go to one of the Halloween parties, or are you just going for the Halloween Time season?  At least you will be getting a taste of both seasons this year, which is always a good thing!

Thank you in advance for checking the hotels for me!  I will be very curious to see if my hunch is correct in that the hotels may get their decor pre-Thanksgiving this year.  I recall someone posting in the past that at least the GCH had its tree up before Thanksgiving, but I don't recall the year.  That may have been a random fluke -- maybe Thanksgiving was slightly later that year too?  I'm not sure.  

But the general rule is that the hotels begin to get their decorations on the day after Thanksgiving (starting with the GCH, then the DLH, then the PPH).  This year the holiday is happening on 11/28, and I just have a hunch that the hotels may get decorated prior to that date -- maybe only a few days prior, but a little bit earlier.





Priory said:


> Thanks to Southwest's $49 flights I just booked an extra unplanned trip Dec 5-8! Woo hoo! I wish there was info on Candellight, parties, etc. But being there Thurs - Sun I should be able to catch whatever.



*Priory --*

How exciting!  So you've got the Halloween Time/Villains/13th Hour trip planned around 9/13, and now a holiday trip too!  It sounds like it's going to be an action-packed Fall for you.  Those Southwest flights are probably going to contribute to a lot of folks planning sudden trips!

I'm pretty sure that, barring any kind of sudden change, Candlelight will only be held on 12/7 and 12/8 this year.  It will probably revert back to its usual invitation-only status for seating, but it will be available to view from various spots around Town Square.  Seeing that Disney already sent out a letter to some of the Candlelight participants this year, alerting them of the 2-night schedule, it seems pretty certain that the Ceremony will only take place on 2 nights, with 2 shows each night.

I think I am aiming to be at DLR in that time frame too -- at least on 12/8.

As for a party?  So far there is no official word on that at all, and it seems like there are some folks who have heard it will happen, while others have heard it will not happen.  What MiceAge reported (rumors) was based on what their behind-the-scenes sources told them.  Sometimes those rumors turn out to be true and factual (like the reports of the extensive Cars Land decorations package last year), and sometimes they don't (like the rumor about letting non-party guests view the Halloween Screams fireworks at the MHP 3 years ago -- it never happened).  We have no idea if maybe a party was discussed at one point, but then shelved until next year.  We have no idea if it will actually happen this year, and in what format.

One thing I know for sure is that *if* Disney is going to launch a full-fledged, multi-night, hard ticket party in Disneyland (or in DCA) this year, they will have to start promoting it no later than August if the party were to begin in November.  They will want to let people know, get them excited to start planning trips, promote it as being a special exclusive event, etc.  They will want people other than just SoCal residents to come out and attend the party, so they would have to start promoting it a few months in advance, I think.

If Disney is just going to do a sort of Limited Time Magic party that runs for one night or two nights only, they may wait until September to let us know about that because it wouldn't be as major of a deal.

Otherwise, though, I think that if any major new events are coming -- a party and/or a holiday World of Color -- we should hear something at some point in August, if not before that time.






laurasvwee said:


> We will be at DL Nov. 17-23 and we will be staying at PPH. I was wondering if anyone was going before us so I could get some info on( well everything) This will be our first christmas trip and I can't wait to see, taste and see all the holiday goodness. I must have one of those handmade candy canes I have heard so much about.



*laurasvwee --*

Hi there!  I'm so glad you've got your trip planned!  

I've stayed at the PPH a lot -- especially during the holiday season -- and I know that at least a couple of others in this thread have stayed there a lot as well.  I'm not sure if the PPH will be decorated for Christmas when you stay there because it will be before Thanksgiving (we will have to wait for info on that) and it usually gets decorated after Thanksgiving, but the 2 parks will be in full holiday swing!

The candy canes are giant!  I've never gotten one but people say that the fresh canes are delicious and so much better than regular canes!

What info are you interested in?  A lot of things stay basically the same from year to year, so there may be some things that we can fill you in on now.  We are all here to help and answer questions as much as we can!

I'll probably go on the first day of the season and report back, which I did last year as well!





wdwmoose said:


> I'm not sure what kind of info you're looking for, but by reading through the first page (at least) of this thread and then also checking the previous superthreads you'll get tons of information. Also check out many (all!) of the trip reports Sherry's gathered and placed somewhere on the first page of the thread. you'll get TONS of information. There's enough reading material in the three threads and all their links to keep you devouring info all the way up until your trip. I've found that if I have specific question the group here does a great job of tackling them without pause.
> Oh, and YAY  for your upcoming trip. DLR at Christmas time is magical and awesome and everything.



*wdwmoose -*

Thank you for the plugs!  I would say that the previous 2 threads are good just for overall reading material if one has time, but not absolutely necessary for getting the gist of what's going on in the season (especially not the very first thread, which wasn't even _really_ a Superthread).  

If folks don't have time to skim those previous threads, they should be able to get most of the info they need from (as you instructed) Page 1 of this thread, which is better-organized.  There are links to blogs, threads, articles and TRs from different times during the season and all sorts of things involving every possible holiday-related subject.  The only things we don't really have any info/links for yet are the things that may or may not happen, i.e., an all-holiday World of Color and a possible party!


----------



## Sherry E

laurasvwee said:


> I wondering if any was going before us so they could report back. I of course will report back and include pics for all of those going after us.



*laurasvwee --*

I usually try to get to DLR on either the first or second day of the season in November -- specifically to take photos or collect info/details to report back to this thread (I did  that last year)!  This year I am going to try to get there on 11/12 again, to see if there are any changes in the Cars Land/Buena Vista Street decor from last year, any new merchandise or treats, etc., and I will, of course, report back!

I plan to ride Haunted Mansion Holiday during Halloween Time so I will report back on that as well!

Most details stay more or less the same from year to year and don't differ too much (not dramatically, anyway).  There could be some new merchandise here and there, maybe a new treat or two.  Maybe a new decoration here or there.  What you have already seen or read about in the thread will most likely be the same this year, decorations-wise, with the exception of the hotels' decorations possibly going up a wee bit earlier than usual and maybe a Christmas party and/or an all-holiday World of Color.

We will probably begin to hear from folks who visit the parks in the days leading up to 11/12, because It's a Small World Holiday will most likely be running on 11/8 or 11/9 and most of the decorations will be up by that date.

Stay tuned!


----------



## pattyduke34

*Sherry-*
Not sure if we are doing a Halloween party yet or not.  My nephew who is 21 and is in a wheelchair will be going with us.  I have never toured this way so not sure.  But if he wants to do the party then I will make it happen.  He already did his make a wish trip earlier this year and this is something he wants to do before he can not travel.  Sadley this will be his only trip to Disneyland and I want to make it the most special trip ever!!!!


----------



## KellaCat

Booked our flights today! I also took advantage of Southwest's sale, but coming from Ohio, it's a little more than $49!   I had planned to do Friday 12/6 - Thursday 12/12, but the Friday flight was much more expensive. So we're arriving Thursday 12/5 and getting 4 day tickets, so we'll probably go Fri, Sat, Sunday, take a day off Monday, and go back on Tuesday when it's less crowded.


----------



## egritz

KellaCat said:


> Booked our flights today! I also took advantage of Southwest's sale, but coming from Ohio, it's a little more than $49!   I had planned to do Friday 12/6 - Thursday 12/12, but the Friday flight was much more expensive. So we're arriving Thursday 12/5 and getting 4 day tickets, so we'll probably go Fri, Sat, Sunday, take a day off Monday, and go back on Tuesday when it's less crowded.



Nice! I checked today just because I'm neurotic and while our flight down to DL is still $49, our flight home is up to $107 now. Glad I booked on Tuesday!


----------



## Sherry E

pattyduke34 said:


> *Sherry-*
> Not sure if we are doing a Halloween party yet or not.  My nephew who is 21 and is in a wheelchair will be going with us.  I have never toured this way so not sure.  But if he wants to do the party then I will make it happen.  He already did his make a wish trip earlier this year and this is something he wants to do before he can not travel.  Sadley this will be his only trip to Disneyland and I want to make it the most special trip ever!!!!



*pattyduke34 --*

What a wonderful thing you're doing for your nephew, and I'm sure he will be thrilled.  I hope he wants to go to the Halloween party -- it kind of fills in the gaps of the Halloween Time season a bit more, and if he likes fireworks he should love Halloween Screams.  Plus, it's fun to see all of the different costumes that people come up with (even though there are a lot of non-costumed folks there too).  And it's great fun to trick-or-treat and collect enormous amounts of candy, as well as see the characters in Halloween outfits.

Make sure you take your nephew back to the Halloween Carnival/Round-Up too, so he can "Conjure Up a Villain" and play carnival games.

I've never gone to DLR with someone in a wheelchair, but my friend's dad used a scooter/ECV when we were there a couple of years ago.  She was going to push his wheelchair around and then decided against it.  Lots and lots of people tour that way, though, so I think you'll be fine!




KellaCat said:


> Booked our flights today! I also took advantage of Southwest's sale, but coming from Ohio, it's a little more than $49!   I had planned to do Friday 12/6 - Thursday 12/12, but the Friday flight was much more expensive. So we're arriving Thursday 12/5 and getting 4 day tickets, so we'll probably go Fri, Sat, Sunday, take a day off Monday, and go back on Tuesday when it's less crowded.



*KellaCat --*

Monday should actually be less crowded than Tuesday during your trip.  As we were discussing in the last page or two of this thread, Mondays are usually less crowded than Tuesdays in early December.  Saturday and Sunday (12/7 and 12/8) will probably be the most crowded days of your trip because there will be Candlelight Ceremonies on those nights, and those bring in a lot of people in the latter half of the day.  Those people should clear out on Monday, and then the crowds slowly start pouring in again on Tuesday.

However, because Saturday and Sunday have the longest hours you would probably not want to take either of those days off from your schedule, and if Tuesday is your last trip day then the only option is to take off Monday!


----------



## RichP1269

I probably should have asked before booking our trip, but how are the crowds the week before thanksgiving?  We will be there from the 17th to the 21st.


----------



## egritz

RichP1269 said:


> I probably should have asked before booking our trip, but how are the crowds the week before thanksgiving?  We will be there from the 17th to the 21st.



From what I've read the crowds aren't bad...they start getting bad the week of Thanksgiving when the kiddos are out of school.  We considered going the same week you booked bc the crowd level is supposed to be good, but decided to delay since we want to see the hotels all decorated too.


----------



## Sherry E

RichP1269 said:


> I probably should have asked before booking our trip, but how are the crowds the week before thanksgiving?  We will be there from the 17th to the 21st.



*RichP1269 --*

From all that I have read and heard, the week before Thanksgiving is not bad.  There will be some crowds, of course, because it is the holiday season.  It's the actual week of Thanksgiving that gets really busy and then it dies down after the holiday weekend is over.  

This year, because Thanksgiving is so late in November, I don't think that too many Thanksgiving visitors would necessarily be in the parks too far in advance.  Your dates are Sun - Thurs, and I can't see any reason why those would be horrible, crowd-wise -- unless there is a brand new Christmas party on the scene, however!

Keep in mind that you will most likely not see the hotels decorated, or the hotel Santas and carolers.  The 2 parks will be decorated, but the hotels don't join in the festivities until closer to Thanksgiving.


----------



## Sherry E

I guess I was typing my above reply while egritz was posting!

egritz's reply was perfect -- it touched on the lower pre-holiday crowds and the hotels not being decorated!  Those are exactly the points I would touch on as well.


----------



## egritz

Sherry E said:


> I guess I was typing my above reply while egritz was posting!
> 
> egritz's reply was perfect -- it touched on the lower pre-holiday crowds and the hotels not being decorated!  Those are exactly the points I would touch on as well.



I'm learning from the best - you!  I'm obsessing over our trip and have read this thread in its entirety (and many of the links provided on the first page). And I'm excited & sad at the same time to say that in exactly 6 months we will be on the plane somewhere over the great state of California on our way home from our Christmas DL trip, lol


----------



## RichP1269

Good to hear about the crowds.  It would be nice to see the hotels done up, but since we've never seen the parks done up in their holiday glory, that will be more than enough for this trip.


----------



## Autty40

RichP1269 said:
			
		

> I probably should have asked before booking our trip, but how are the crowds the week before thanksgiving?  We will be there from the 17th to the 21st.



We'll be there the 18-21! We are so excited!


----------



## Sherry E

I almost forgot to reply!



egritz said:


> I'm learning from the best - you!  I'm obsessing over our trip and have read this thread in its entirety (and many of the links provided on the first page). And I'm excited & sad at the same time to say that in exactly 6 months we will be on the plane somewhere over the great state of California on our way home from our Christmas DL trip, lol



*egritz --*

Thank you!  I'm so glad that the thread has not only been of interest to you, but has also been of help.  I am doubly impressed and happy that you have made mental (or actual written) notes of a lot of the details you've read throughout the thread -- like, for example, when it is less or more crowded, when the hotels are decorated, etc.

I certainly don't expect anyone to put in the time to read an entire thread -- especially a thread that has crossed a certain page number -- unless he/she wants to do that, of course, but the first page and the last couple of pages of a thread are usually a good indicator of what is being discussed, general info, etc.  

I have had some stumbles along the way with creating the posts on Page 1 --  for a couple of reasons.  One reason is that Photobucket's ridiculous website/format changes this year have somehow interfered with my being able to resize photos.  I try to create smaller sizes to put in the posts on Page 1, and the edited photos either don't save, or they come out in a gigantic size, which is exactly the opposite of what I am trying to achieve!

The other hurdle I encountered when putting together all of the info for the various posts on Page 1 is that -- after I first typed up the text and saved all of the links in MS Word, then copied and pasted all of that into the posts here in this thread -- when going into the individual posts to edit them (like to add a link, remove a link, change some of the wording around a bit, add info, etc.), there is some wacky glitch that causes punctuation to either disappear or change to something else.  For example, a "..." could change to "&" for no apparent reason, or all of the apostrophes, hyphens, and even some capital letters suddenly disappear or change.  It only happens when editing a post, and it only happens with text that I initially typed, saved in and copied from MS Word.  The same crazy punctuation glitch thing also happened in my Trip Report in the past, and I noticed that it happens in other folks' TRs from time to time too.  

Of course, if I had typed all of the info directly into a post here rather than copying it and pasting it from MS Word I probably wouldn't have the issue, but as you can see, there is a lot of information on Page 1, spread out over 9 posts, so I had to type it up in increments as I gathered /organized links and things, and save it in Word.  Anyway, when I noticed that the punctuation was going haywire in some of the posts on Page 1 after I edited them, I fixed some of it but not all of it.  I was so annoyed that it was happening again, after all of my work, that I just couldn't bear to try to fix it.  And even if I do fix it, there is no guarantee that the glitch won't happen again when I edit.

So my point is that I really, really, realllllly appreciate that you (or anyone) take the time to bother glancing, skimming, reading or making note of any of the information that has been compiled -- because it really has been quite the project on my end (to say the least)!!!  Thank you again!

I know what you mean about that excited/sad feeling in regards to your DLR trip.  When you think about how quickly the past 6 months have gone by, it is not unreasonable to think that this next 6 months will appear to fly by too.  All of the planning will be fun and interesting for you, and you will set yourself up for a wonderful holiday trip -- only to realize it will be over in just a few days after you arrive.  The time seems to go by so quickly once you are at DLR as well!  Suddenly you will realize it's your last day at DLR for this trip, and all of the months of planning have led to that moment...when it's time to go home!

Really, December will be here before we realize it.  To put it in a different context -- _Halloween_ merchandise and treats will begin hitting the shelves in exactly 2 months (at least in my area of town that's how it goes).  My grocery store will begin to get its yearly supply of holiday Dreyer's Peppermint Stick ice cream in stock in only 3 months.  So, really, there will be signs of Halloween and the holidays creeping up in a very short time -- which is almost scary to ponder!  I don't really mind the early appearance of those things because I adore both Halloween and Christmas and can't get enough of either of them, but when I see those items on the shelves it just makes me realize that everything in life seems to be sort of 'accelerated' nowadays, and that the holiday season will be here and gone in the blink of an eye!  No matter how far in advance the signs of the holidays seem to appear, the season (and any plans we make that are part of the season) is really over before we know it! I know that some folks find that to be a relief.  I am usually sad to see the holidays go.

As soon as I see the first packages of M&M's white chocolate candy corn and Reese's Peanut Butter Pumpkins on the shelf in 8 weeks, I know that the holidays are a-comin' at lightning speed!!


​




RichP1269 said:


> Good to hear about the crowds.  It would be nice to see the hotels done up, but since we've never seen the parks done up in their holiday glory, that will be more than enough for this trip.



*RichP1269 --*

You'll have a great time.  There is a lot to look at and take in just in Disneyland alone, but the Cars Land decor in DCA is quite impressive too.  A couple of years ago, California Adventure was beginning to look pretty pitiful (translation: sparse) around the holidays, and the bulk of Christmas time fun was in Disneyland.  The hotel decor was almost necessary to kind of fill things out a bit.  At least now it feels like both parks are involved in the season in their own ways (though Disneyland probably still has the edge in terms of sheer volume of decor and merriment).

I always try to remember to mention the lack of hotel decor (prior to Thanksgiving) to people -- just in case it makes a difference.  A lot of people won't care if the hotels are decorated and full of holiday cheer or not.  Some folks simply cannot plan to be at the parks post-Thanksgiving (when the hotels are decorated) because of schedules.  And then there are those who want the full holiday experience, and the full array of decorations, hotel Santas, carolers, etc., so they want to plan to be at DLR when the hotels are in the holiday swing too.  I know that I absolutely love the Christmas tree in the Paradise Pier Hotel and the whole festive environment of the Grand Californian Hotel lobby, so I would feel like something was missing if I didn't get to see those on my holiday trips.  

One thing we don't know yet is what is happening with Downtown Disney this year.  DTD used to have a big Christmas tree every year.  Last year, in place of the tree we got an ice skating rink in conjunction with the Tinker Bell movie that was playing in theaters.  The rink went up in October and stayed there until the end of the season this past January.  There were also some little Christmas kiosks (the so called "Christmas village") selling treats and merchandise near the rink, but only post-Thanksgiving.  

Now that the Tinker Bell movie is long gone, I wonder if the rink will return or if we will once again get a tree!  And if we get a rink again, will it go up in October, or not until November?  I like the idea of a rink for those who want to skate.  I really like the idea of a Christmas Village if it is done right and actually seems village-y.  But I have to admit that I missed the big Christmas tree in DTD last year.


----------



## Pesky

Okay so:
*  VGC booked and paid for -- check
*  airline tickets booked and paid for -- check
*  park tickets bought and paid for -- check

Locked and loaded!  woohoo!   

Now we get to plan how to tell the kids when we pull up at the GC.


----------



## egritz

Sherry E said:


> The other hurdle I encountered when putting together all of the info for the various posts on Page 1 is that -- after I first typed up the text and saved all of the links in MS Word, then copied and pasted all of that into the posts here in this thread -- when going into the individual posts to edit them (like to add a link, remove a link, change some of the wording around a bit, add info, etc.), there is some wacky glitch that causes punctuation to either disappear or change to something else.  For example, a "..." could change to "&" for no apparent reason, or all of the apostrophes, hyphens, and even some capital letters suddenly disappear or change.  It only happens when editing a post, and it only happens with text that I initially typed, saved in and copied from MS Word.  The same crazy punctuation glitch thing also happened in my Trip Report in the past, and I noticed that it happens in other folks' TRs from time to time too.
> 
> Of course, if I had typed all of the info directly into a post here rather than copying it and pasting it from MS Word I probably wouldn't have the issue, but as you can see, there is a lot of information on Page 1, spread out over 9 posts, so I had to type it up in increments as I gathered /organized links and things, and save it in Word.  Anyway, when I noticed that the punctuation was going haywire in some of the posts on Page 1 after I edited them, I fixed some of it but not all of it.  I was so annoyed that it was happening again, after all of my work, that I just couldn't bear to try to fix it.  And even if I do fix it, there is no guarantee that the glitch won't happen again when I edit.



For the future when writing these massive info posts to get around the crap that MS Word screws up for you - copy it from Word and then paste it into NotePad (NOT WORD PAD!) Then copy it from notepad and paste it into the web browser.  NotePad will strip that MS Word crap out and make your life a WHOLE lot easier (It pays to have a web developer/graphic designer as your husband!!)

I don't think I've read EVERY post, but certainly have gone through the first page and have more links to read through, etc.  It is a lot of info, but it is all good info and I'm sure will lead to us having a better trip by reading it. Hubs always makes fun of me, but then always ends up saying, "wow, you rocked it".


----------



## Sherry E

Pesky said:


> Okay so:
> *  VGC booked and paid for -- check
> *  airline tickets booked and paid for -- check
> *  park tickets bought and paid for -- check
> 
> Locked and loaded!  woohoo!
> 
> Now we get to plan how to tell the kids when we pull up at the GC.



*Pesky --*

  It's a nice feeling to have it all taken care of.  Well, you're basically all set then, right?  All you have to do is sit back and wait for the news and information on the season to come in.  Did you get the gift cards you were planning to get at Target?  

So, you're planning to tell the kids when you pull up to the GCH or just before you get there?  Won't they be suspicious when you're driving through Anaheim and assorted Disneyland signs start popping up?





egritz said:


> For the future when writing these massive info posts to get around the crap that MS Word screws up for you - copy it from Word and then paste it into NotePad (NOT WORD PAD!) Then copy it from notepad and paste it into the web browser.  NotePad will strip that MS Word crap out and make your life a WHOLE lot easier (It pays to have a web developer/graphic designer as your husband!!)
> 
> I don't think I've read EVERY post, but certainly have gone through the first page and have more links to read through, etc.  It is a lot of info, but it is all good info and I'm sure will lead to us having a better trip by reading it. Hubs always makes fun of me, but then always ends up saying, "wow, you rocked it".



*egritz --*

Very interesting.  Thanks for the tip about NotePad -- I never tried that option, but it sounds like it must remove a lot of crazy, unnecessary codes and things that Word puts in.  (Just as long as it doesn't remove the stuff I want to keep in there, I'm fine!)  The odd thing is that this weird punctuation/decapitalization issue does not happen every time.  It is inconsistent.  Sometimes it happens and sometimes it doesn't, but I don't find out if it happened until I edit a post and save it.  And it really only started happening to me (first in a Trip Report) last year, if I recall -- not long after there was some transferring of servers going on here on the DIS.  So I thought it was a technical / server snafu of some sort.  It had not happened to me in any of my Superthreads until this one, but I did notice that it happened in a couple of other people's Trip Reports -- so at least I knew I wasn't the only one with punctuation that had gone awry!

Yes, there is a lot of info to be absorbed in this thread.  The good thing is that no one has to take it all in at one time but it is there to help with planning and researching when anyone wants to use it.  I kind of broke everything up into different posts either based on what people ask a lot about each year, or on certain things they may not ask about but may want to know (like the post about the hotels/DTD or the post about other holiday things to do while in SoCal, etc.).

So I kind of set the first page up to be read or skimmed a bit at a time, in as big or as little of a dose as the reader/potential holiday visitor can take.  Everyone can click on one link and read about something, or they can click on many links and soak in all the info they can handle.  Or they can just join in the thread and hang out for a while!  If someone has learned about most things but suddenly wants to read up a bit about the various holiday food items and treats, they can go straight to that post and focus on that.  If they want to read some Trip Reports that might be relevant to what they will be doing on their trips or relevant to their own travel dates, they can find a TR or two in that TR post that looks like it would fit the bill.  There is something for everyone!

I think your husband should be very impressed and happy with your planning and coordinating, and overall with how the trip turns out.  It should be a grand holiday adventure for all!


----------



## Priory

Sherry E said:


> *Priory --*
> 
> How exciting!  So you've got the Halloween Time/Villains/13th Hour trip planned around 9/13, and now a holiday trip too!  It sounds like it's going to be an action-packed Fall for you.  Those Southwest flights are probably going to contribute to a lot of folks planning sudden trips!
> 
> I'm pretty sure that, barring any kind of sudden change, Candlelight will only be held on 12/7 and 12/8 this year.  It will probably revert back to its usual invitation-only status for seating, but it will be available to view from various spots around Town Square.  Seeing that Disney already sent out a letter to some of the Candlelight participants this year, alerting them of the 2-night schedule, it seems pretty certain that the Ceremony will only take place on 2 nights, with 2 shows each night.
> 
> I think I am aiming to be at DLR in that time frame too -- at least on 12/8.
> 
> As for a party?  So far there is no official word on that at all, and it seems like there are some folks who have heard it will happen, while others have heard it will not happen.  What MiceAge reported (rumors) was based on what their behind-the-scenes sources told them.  Sometimes those rumors turn out to be true and factual (like the reports of the extensive Cars Land decorations package last year), and sometimes they don't (like the rumor about letting non-party guests view the Halloween Screams fireworks at the MHP 3 years ago -- it never happened).  We have no idea if maybe a party was discussed at one point, but then shelved until next year.  We have no idea if it will actually happen this year, and in what format.
> 
> One thing I know for sure is that *if* Disney is going to launch a full-fledged, multi-night, hard ticket party in Disneyland (or in DCA) this year, they will have to start promoting it no later than August if the party were to begin in November.  They will want to let people know, get them excited to start planning trips, promote it as being a special exclusive event, etc.  They will want people other than just SoCal residents to come out and attend the party, so they would have to start promoting it a few months in advance, I think.
> 
> If Disney is just going to do a sort of Limited Time Magic party that runs for one night or two nights only, they may wait until September to let us know about that because it wouldn't be as major of a deal.
> 
> Otherwise, though, I think that if any major new events are coming -- a party and/or a holiday World of Color -- we should hear something at some point in August, if not before that time.



I didn't hear about the Candlelight notice that went out. I am very fortunate that I happened to book for that weekend. It will be nice to see it. Of course, those days will bring major crowds since it's just the two performance dates... but it will be worth it. Especially since they'll probably have a pretty major narrator. I still can't get over last year's candlelight. I literally strolled up 2 minutes before it started and had a perfect view. That certainly won't happen again. 

As for the parties, MiceAge has been saying they're coming for a few years now, and I have no doubt they will come eventually, but who knows as far as this year goes. I doubt Disney even knows yet. Sometimes I imagine their events and planning department and envision a couple of people throwing darts at a board where several different scenarios are listed. 

MiceAge did seem really certain about the Holiday World of Color and went as far as to say the testing will begin after park closing this summer. I think we'll know sooner than later as hotel guests start to catch glimpses from their rooms - or not. 

Whatever comes, I am happy to go there and enjoy all of the special seasonal offerings. I thought I would never see Disneyland at Christmas-time* and now I am going for the second year in a row. 

(*I did do Christmas there when I was a kid around 1989, and the park closed at 6, there was _nobody_ there, and they barely decorated. LOL. How times have changed). 

Thanks for the response and for this wonderful thread!


----------



## Sherry E

Priory said:


> I didn't hear about the Candlelight notice that went out. I am very fortunate that I happened to book for that weekend. It will be nice to see it. Of course, those days will bring major crowds since it's just the two performance dates... but it will be worth it. Especially since they'll probably have a pretty major narrator. I still can't get over last year's candlelight. I literally strolled up 2 minutes before it started and had a perfect view. That certainly won't happen again.
> 
> As for the parties, MiceAge has been saying they're coming for a few years now, and I have no doubt they will come eventually, but who knows as far as this year goes. I doubt Disney even knows yet. Sometimes I imagine their events and planning department and envision a couple of people throwing darts at a board where several different scenarios are listed.
> 
> MiceAge did seem really certain about the Holiday World of Color and went as far as to say the testing will begin after park closing this summer. I think we'll know sooner than later as hotel guests start to catch glimpses from their rooms - or not.
> 
> Whatever comes, I am happy to go there and enjoy all of the special seasonal offerings. I thought I would never see Disneyland at Christmas-time* and now I am going for the second year in a row.
> 
> (*I did do Christmas there when I was a kid around 1989, and the park closed at 6, there was _nobody_ there, and they barely decorated. LOL. How times have changed).
> 
> Thanks for the response and for this wonderful thread!



*Priory --*

You're very welcome!

You've been missing out on the Candlelight scoop!  Sometime last month fellow DIS'er perlster reported here to us about the Candlelight Ceremony being cut back to 2 nights.  I poked around a little and found more posts about it on MiceChat as well as on another board (don't remember which board it was).

It appears that Disney sent out a letter (via e-mail) to certain participants on the Ceremony, such as choir directors, etc., informing them that the Candlelight Ceremony would run in its traditional schedule of 2 nights -- Sat., 12/7 and Sun., 12/8 -- in Town Square.  The letter also told the recipients/participants that they would be able to find out more information about their performances and participation in August.  I saw the text of the letter, as it was copied and pasted on MiceChat and the other board, and it looks/sounds very legitimate.  So, even though the news of a 2-night Candlelight Ceremony has not been officially released to the general public by Disney, it still would be considered "official" just because Disney is telling someone about it.

One of the people whose choir director received the letter is claiming that Disney lost a lot of revenue on Main Street during the Ceremony's 20-night run last year, and that's why they're going back to 2 nights.  Of course, that part is not official so we can't really be sure if that is the whole reason or not.  It seems odd to me that Disney wouldn't try to move the Ceremony elsewhere in either park and run it for a bunch of nights so they can offer dinner packages and what not.  It also seems odd that they would cut back on the number of nights so drastically -- from 20 nights to 2 nights -- knowing that Candlelight attracted a lot of new fans last year, who will inevitably want to see it again.  Couldn't there be a middle ground, like instead of 20 nights they could run the CP for 4 nights or 5 nights?  It doesn't have to be a money-losing venture.  It can be a money-making venture.

The fact that a solid back-up plan for the Ceremony does not seem to be in place for this year is further reason to wonder if a multi-night party is definitely on its way.  If Disney is essentially putting all of its eggs into a 'party basket,' they may not be concerned with how to actually stage the Ceremony for multiple nights at this point.

I, too, literally walked up to the Ceremony waiting area last year and got a seat -- two nights in a row.  I did not wait all day.  There was no need to.  I just walked up and stood in the right spot, shortly before the CMs began letting people sit in the empty seats, and I got lucky.  I became a big fan of the Ceremony, though.  It was so beautiful and moving, and it is great for someone who loves Christmas music.  Plus, the singers were so talented.  I loved the Conductor as well.  I would love to see it again this year, but the 2-night set-up is going to be much more difficult to score a seat for, as there will be a lot of people crammed into the seats for only 2 nights, and it will be an invitation-only set-up for the seats.  It will, indeed, be a bit more crowded on those 2 days as well -- especially in the latter half of the day.

I think that everyone on all Disneyland-discussion boards has suspected that a Christmas party was coming at some point (based on the popularity of the Halloween parties), but how, where and when it would be staged was in question.  MiceAge, of course, is the place that has been consistently saying that the party would be held in Disneyland, and that the holiday fireworks/snow/parade would become party exclusives.  (I always thought a party could/should be held in DCA.)  I do think that Al Lutz and company at MiceAge hear little bits of info that were discussed at one point in a meeting, but that may or may not ever come to fruition.  The Disney masterminds toss all kinds of ideas around, I'm sure, and many of them probably never see the light of day.

However, MiceAge has held strong in their 'party-coming-to-Disneyland' rumor, so it seems as though their sources for that must still be confirming that it is going to happen.  The way it was reported on MiceAge was that the holiday World of Color would be the alternative for guests who do not wish to attend the party.  But...that does not mean that both a holiday WoC and a party will happen this year.

I kind of think that Disney may get the holiday WoC up and running this year, and then see what kind of response it gets over the course of the entire season.  If they see that they have a winner on their hands, then they can use the holiday WoC as either a selling point of a party in DCA next year, or as alternate entertainment for people who don't want to buy party tickets to a party in Disneyland.

My feeling is that the Limited Time Magic promo this year is going to be worked into a party somehow, but maybe only a party for a night or two or three.  That way they can kind of gauge how popular a holiday party would be in Disneyland if they include the existing holiday entertainment as part of it.  Limited Time Magic is happening all year long, so a holiday tie-in is a sure thing -- but Disney is obviously holding that information close to the vest and not revealing anything yet.  For some reason I just don't think there will be a multi-night Christmas party in Disneyland (like on the scale of what WDW has) this year.  I feel like it's not the right time yet.  Next year could probably be the right time if Disney plans it out well and comes up with some new holiday entertainment, but I have a hunch that this year is not the right time.

But...MiceAge seems to feel differently!

I can't wait to begin reading reports from people staying at the hotels when the holiday WoC starts testing in the middle of the night this year!  That should be fun.

I know what you mean about the DL Christmas season years/decades ago compared to now.  What a difference!  At first I couldn't even remember if I had been to Disneyland anywhere near Christmas time as a kid.  I went there mostly in summer for many years, but I do have a vague recollection of being at Disneyland close to Christmas Eve in either the late '70s or maybe like 1980/1981.  I remember that the person who took us there suggested that we go to DL to "Christmas shop and have lunch" (at that time the tickets were cheap so one could do that sort of thing!) on some random afternoon.  It was either a Friday or a Sunday.  I think I saw a Christmas tree or two, but that was about it.  I know there couldn't have been a grand array of decorations, or I surely would have remembered more of it.  The decor must have been very minimal.  And then I don't think I did another Disneyland Christmas trip for at least a decade!

In 1990 the holiday season was more interesting, and I was older & could appreciate it more! The Disneyland Hotel was decorated, etc.  By 1992-1993-1994, the decorations were even better and the park/hotel felt very Christmas-y.  By 2000-2001, I think the overall level of holiday merriment had picked up.  I think that it's really been since 2000 up until now that the holiday season at DLR has become extra-special.  It helps that both parks are decorated and that DTD and all 3 hotels are in the spirit too.  For some reason there is something wonderful about the entire Resort being involved in the season.  It's much more immersive and festive that way.  When only one park is decorated and the rest of the Resort is not (which basically describes Halloween Time since 2010), something seems to be 'missing.'  I love Halloween Time, but I wish it encompassed the entire Resort in the way that the holiday season does.


----------



## Pesky

Sherry E said:


> *Pesky --*
> 
> It's a nice feeling to have it all taken care of.  Well, you're basically all set then, right?  All you have to do is sit back and wait for the news and information on the season to come in.  Did you get the gift cards you were planning to get at Target?
> 
> So, you're planning to tell the kids when you pull up to the GCH or just before you get there?  Won't they be suspicious when you're driving through Anaheim and assorted Disneyland signs start popping up?



Yep, got them at Target so a near 10% savings which is great.  Then went to the Disney Store on Saturday for a Monsters University special thing before the store opened and while the kids were practicing scary feet, I got the tickets without them seeing it.    Now just looking at where to eat, special stuff like BBB and F! or WOC and general plans like that.  I know the first day we are starting off with heresy and doing DCA/Carsland in the morning.  It'll be the perfect way to intro DS to dark rides and get him more comfortable with the rest.  Plus watching for all the news around Christmastime there, like party planning.  Oh and I have to pick up the photopass plus card but figured I'll do that in fall.

Yeah, Anaheim will get tricky.  We're going to Knott's on Sunday and I figured I can keep DD and DS distracted enough with a portable DVD player on the way to Knott's so they won't notice and then on the way down to GCH, I can either start up the DVD player again so they are oblivious or simply pretend to drop some stuff in the back floor and have them help me find them all (keeping their attention focused elsewhere).  I'm sneaky like that.  We'll see how it works!  Fortunately my oldest is pretty oblivious (like me) and my youngest is easily absorbed by the electronic babysitter so they might have zero idea where they are besides a hotel.    I figure we will have to tell them right when we get out and see how it goes.  I'm predicting general freaking out because I've primed them pretty good.  So far they are sad because they think they have to wait another year or two to go.


----------



## KCmike

Such great information on this thread!


----------



## becd

So very glad that I found this thread - what an amazing source of information - thank you for your hard work!  And for the record, I read every post before writing mine to make sure I was not duplicating 

We are WDW veterans, and as a special Christmas treat I am taking both of my DS-6 to DLR for the holidays (DS-4 and DH are staying home - unfortunately DS-4 is a tad under 48 inches so he becomes somewhat of an anchor at times.  Mom wants to ride the cool rides too!  )  .  One of them is almost obsessed with IASW and to be completely honest, from what I remember as a child and the photos I have seen, WDW does not even come close, especially with regard to the exterior and then the added factor of the exterior at Christmas time. 

So anyway, on to my questions - the first is about time.  Right now we are planning getting in on Thanksgiving night and then leaving the following Monday.  Because of how far we live from the west coast, airline travel is somewhat of an all day thing for us so we will not have any park time on Monday.  That will give us Friday, Saturday, and Sunday at the parks.  Is this enough time to see and do absolutely everything at DLR/DCA without killing ourselves?  Because I am afraid of the crowds, I am considering adding an extra day but thought I would ask the Board and see what everyone thought.

Second, I know GCH gets its decorations first but how quickly do DLH and PPH follow?  Is it a next night thing for DLH followed the next night by PPH or does it take longer?  I think I have decided on DLH vs. GCH because of room size (and truthfully at WDW, the GFH is my least favorite of the on property hotels - rooms are much smaller/cramped, and so full of Victorian touches that I feel like I am at my grandmother's house.), but I would hate to miss having a decorated hotel.

On a completely different note, while I have never done the Holiday party at WDW, we have done the Halloween one and I have to say it is amazing - MK is not crowded at all on those nights and the extra activities they have are incredible.  It reminded me of what I remember WDW being like as a child crowd wise, pre-Fast Passes.  While I would hate to see all of the wonderful holiday traditions at DLR go,  I would hope that they would come up with something amazing for a party and not just charge for what is already given for free.  What can I say, I am a Pollyanna, and just trust (and hope) that the Imagineers would go with making people happy should DLR go with a holiday party.  Yes I am an eternal optomist 


Thank you in advance and if anyone has any must do DLR holiday tips I would be forever grateful.


----------



## butterflymouse

We should be enjoying the Disneyland holiday season once again this year! If all goes to plan, we should be there November 23-26! 

We've been to Disneyland during the holiday probably 4 or 5 times, and it's always so much fun! Mixing Disneyland and Christmas, it's like happiness overload!

So excited to get back to the parks after 2 years! And for it to be the holidays, I'm going to explode! :lol:


----------



## butterflymouse

becd said:


> So anyway, on to my questions - the first is about time.  Right now we are planning getting in on Thanksgiving night and then leaving the following Monday.  Because of how far we live from the west coast, airline travel is somewhat of an all day thing for us so we will not have any park time on Monday.  That will give us Friday, Saturday, and Sunday at the parks.  Is this enough time to see and do absolutely everything at DLR/DCA without killing ourselves?  Because I am afraid of the crowds, I am considering adding an extra day but thought I would ask the Board and see what everyone thought.



By everything, you mean EVERYTHING? All rides, shows, etc? Or do you mean everything you want to do? There's a huge difference.

If you mean EVERYTHING, you won't be able to do it without killing yourselves, like you said. HA! 

Because Thanksgiving weekend can be extremely busy, lines are longer and crowds are bigger, so that will slow you down. It's doable, but you won't be able to take breaks.

If, however, you mean everything you want to do, you'll be able to do it in 3 days. Just plan accordingly. 

If you have a MM, hit the really popular rides in that hour. If you're not watching the parade, take in the Fantasyland dark rides during that time. Take advantage of the late night hours. Lines are way shorter from 10pm-12am. You can get in a lot rides in those hours. Save the popular rides for those times. 

Make sure you mindful of when lands are opened. Toontown closes early every night, so make sure to go there earlier in the day. Same with Paradise Pier. Some Fantasyland rides close for a short time during fireworks. It reopens after the fireworks are done. That's a good time to do Fantasyland. Families with young children leave early, which usually means right after fireworks. You can get all of Fantasyland done in the late hours after the fireworks. 

If you do want a break, take it midday. Around noon is when the park starts to get really packed. Maybe go have your lunch at the hotel and take a break after for a little while.

We went to Disneyland for one day in 2011. It was Black Friday. We had one day to do everything we wanted to do. Mind you, we only went to Disneyland, not California Adventure. Anyway, we were able to get it all done for the most part. We were there from 8am-11pm without leaving, but we're not break people. 

Most important. Have fun. Enjoy the magic. And remember, it's Disney!


----------



## Sherry E

Pesky said:


> Yep, got them at Target so a near 10% savings which is great.  Then went to the Disney Store on Saturday for a Monsters University special thing before the store opened and while the kids were practicing scary feet, I got the tickets without them seeing it.    Now just looking at where to eat, special stuff like BBB and F! or WOC and general plans like that.  I know the first day we are starting off with heresy and doing DCA/Carsland in the morning.  It'll be the perfect way to intro DS to dark rides and get him more comfortable with the rest.  Plus watching for all the news around Christmastime there, like party planning.  Oh and I have to pick up the photopass plus card but figured I'll do that in fall.
> 
> Yeah, Anaheim will get tricky.  We're going to Knott's on Sunday and I figured I can keep DD and DS distracted enough with a portable DVD player on the way to Knott's so they won't notice and then on the way down to GCH, I can either start up the DVD player again so they are oblivious or simply pretend to drop some stuff in the back floor and have them help me find them all (keeping their attention focused elsewhere).  I'm sneaky like that.  We'll see how it works!  Fortunately my oldest is pretty oblivious (like me) and my youngest is easily absorbed by the electronic babysitter so they might have zero idea where they are besides a hotel.    I figure we will have to tell them right when we get out and see how it goes.  I'm predicting general freaking out because I've primed them pretty good.  So far they are sad because they think they have to wait another year or two to go.



*Pesky --*

I had to laugh at the "heresy" comment!  Do people still think that it's heresy to go to DCA before DL?  Hey, it's not heresy to me -- even before last year's completion of the billion dollar makeover, there were times that I went straight to DCA and not to DL.  In fact, when my out-of-state friends were here (that was my fiasco of a 2011 holiday trip), the only reason I suggested they might want to hit Disneyland first was so that their son could be introduced to the whole Disney experience by walking down Main Street.  If I had not been considering him/them, I would have just steered them right towards DCA.

I like the idea of dropping something on the back floor and sneakily asking the kids to help you find it.  Maybe you could do something like "accidentally" spill a whole jar/container of coins on the floor and ask the kids to gather them up, one by one, for you -- that should take some time as you try to covertly pull up to the GCH.





KCmike said:


> Such great information on this thread!



*Mike --*

Thanks!  We have some great contributors and participants in this thread!






becd said:


> So very glad that I found this thread - what an amazing source of information - thank you for your hard work!  And for the record, I read every post before writing mine to make sure I was not duplicating
> 
> We are WDW veterans, and as a special Christmas treat I am taking both of my DS-6 to DLR for the holidays (DS-4 and DH are staying home - unfortunately DS-4 is a tad under 48 inches so he becomes somewhat of an anchor at times.  Mom wants to ride the cool rides too!  )  .  One of them is almost obsessed with IASW and to be completely honest, from what I remember as a child and the photos I have seen, WDW does not even come close, especially with regard to the exterior and then the added factor of the exterior at Christmas time.
> 
> So anyway, on to my questions - the first is about time.  Right now we are planning getting in on Thanksgiving night and then leaving the following Monday.  Because of how far we live from the west coast, airline travel is somewhat of an all day thing for us so we will not have any park time on Monday.  That will give us Friday, Saturday, and Sunday at the parks.  Is this enough time to see and do absolutely everything at DLR/DCA without killing ourselves?  Because I am afraid of the crowds, I am considering adding an extra day but thought I would ask the Board and see what everyone thought.
> 
> Second, I know GCH gets its decorations first but how quickly do DLH and PPH follow?  Is it a next night thing for DLH followed the next night by PPH or does it take longer?  I think I have decided on DLH vs. GCH because of room size (and truthfully at WDW, the GFH is my least favorite of the on property hotels - rooms are much smaller/cramped, and so full of Victorian touches that I feel like I am at my grandmother's house.), but I would hate to miss having a decorated hotel.
> 
> On a completely different note, while I have never done the Holiday party at WDW, we have done the Halloween one and I have to say it is amazing - MK is not crowded at all on those nights and the extra activities they have are incredible.  It reminded me of what I remember WDW being like as a child crowd wise, pre-Fast Passes.  While I would hate to see all of the wonderful holiday traditions at DLR go,  I would hope that they would come up with something amazing for a party and not just charge for what is already given for free.  What can I say, I am a Pollyanna, and just trust (and hope) that the Imagineers would go with making people happy should DLR go with a holiday party.  Yes I am an eternal optomist
> 
> Thank you in advance and if anyone has any must do DLR holiday tips I would be forever grateful.



*becd --*

I'm glad you found us too!  Welcome!  And thank you for taking the time to read all of the posts!  I hope they were helpful and fun.

You posted the thread in which you asked the question about which one of the hotels did Christmas the best a while back, correct?  I remember that you asked the question and I gave you the links to both the specific hotel post in this thread and the main link to this thread, and I was hoping you would eventually join us!  I'm very happy you did!

Let me tackle the hotel decorations question first.  Normally, in a regular year, the GCH's decorations and giant tree would be up the day after Thanksgiving -- like first thing in the morning on Friday.  Then, I suppose the decorators move over to the DLH that same day.  Maybe they even time it so that the DLH is decorated before dawn or later that same day.  I don't think they wait too long to get the DLH finished.

The DLH has towers and things to decorate (there is at least one tree in each tower), as well as the restaurants and shops.  The GCH has gingerbread houses in the restaurants (small ones -- not like the gigantic one at the GFH in WDW!), as well as wreaths and trees around the property.  The PPH has a gorgeous tree and some wreaths and poinsettias here and there, but it's not a real elaborate decoration process.  The GCH and the DLH are more involved.  (Yes, the rooms in the DLH are more spacious -- the rooms in the GCH are cramped, with not much floor space, in my opinion.)

My hunch -- and it is only a hunch, not based on any knowledge of this year's details -- is that, because Thanksgiving is happening so late in November this year and it is coinciding with the start of Hanukkah, the decorations at the 3 hotels will go up earlier than usual.  I have a feeling that the hotels may be decorated even before Thanksgiving.  I could be very wrong, but we normally don't have such late Thanksgivings so I think that the lateness could affect the hotel decoration schedule a bit, for the better!

At the very least, even if the hotels are not decorated before Thanksgiving, I really think they will all be decorated by the day after.  I don't think you'll miss anything.

Downtown Disney, too, seems to get more in the spirit as soon as Thanksgiving ends, so I expect there will be holiday music playing in DTD as of November 29th (if not before) as well.

Even if you stay at the DLH, I fully suggest taking some time to wander over to the GCH and enjoy the festive lobby atmosphere, with Santa and the carolers performing by the tree for the guests sprawled out in chairs and sofas.  Or, peek in the restaurants to get a glimpse of the gingerbread houses.  The GCH is right off of Downtown Disney, so if you walk through DTD from the parks to get back to the DLH, you can turn into the GCH and head to the lobby.

I think that you will love IASW Holiday!  I have read some WDW vets' opinions of our IASW at DLR, and the reviews are mixed.  The most recent one I read from someone on this board gave the edge to our IASW.  But the holiday version of IASW is...magnificent.  The ride is amazing during the day -- the holiday overlay is so thorough, filled with holiday scents and music, and so many of the details are changed to holiday details.  At night, when the facade is lit up in the colored lights, it is spectacular!  The colors are so crisp and bright.

About the number of days -- well, if it is possible to add a 4th full day without causing too much hardship, I would do it.  You may decide you want to do the holiday tour (which you probably read about on Page 1 of this thread).  If there is any kind of party, you will want to do that.  If there is not a party, you will want to make time for the (probable) holiday World of Color, the Christmas parade and the Believe in Holiday Magic fireworks, the snow on Main Street, the Winter Castle icicle (Enchantment) lighting at night, as well as any other shows or entertainment.

If 4 days are not possible, you can get a lot done in 3 days -- but make sure to coordinate and plan your time wisely.  It is doable.  Of course, DLR is not the huge Resort that WDW is so there is less area to cover.  But there is still quite a bit to do.  Just visiting Toon Town, A Bug's Land, New Orleans Square, the Jingle Jangle Jamboree and Cars Land (all of which have very uniquely themed decorations) will take a bit of time, let alone the other lands too!

You know, the Halloween party at DLR works because Halloween Time as a season needs the party.  Otherwise, the season would be a little lacking -- or 'thin,' as I call it.  The party offers exclusive fireworks that were not a traditional part of the Halloween season, and a cavalcade that was never part of the season at all outside of the party.  

The rumors swirling around this supposed Christmas party do not suggest that there would be anything different included in it.  The rumors all seem to state that the long-existing, traditional holiday fireworks, parade and snow would suddenly become party exclusives.  Of course, there would be cookies and things like that, but the traditional entertainment is supposedly what will be included in a party.  I would certainly hope that Disney is not foolish enough to do that, as they would tick off many people who have been visiting the parks for the holidays every year.  

BUT, I would have also thought that Disney would not cut the Candlelight Ceremony down from 20 nights to only 2 nights in one year's time -- that is a drastic cut -- and yet it is supposedly happening this year because the new management is ordering it that way, without a compromise.  So, if the new management of DLR is pulling off such a major cutback of the Candlelight Ceremony without figuring out a back-up plan for it (to offer dinner packages and more nights), that tells me that they are not thinking completely clearly!  

....Which is why I don't fully trust them with a Christmas party, to do the right thing and put brand NEW entertainment in it or move it to DCA where there would be some novelty to it.  They may just think that people will hear the words "Christmas party" and get excited, and that it will be enough.  

But, we shall see what happens!  A party may or may not be coming this year.  I still don't think Disneyland is totally ready for it because it would be riskier than the Halloween party, but we all know they are gearing up for a party, one way or the other, at some point in the future -- so we will get one sooner or later!

As for tips of what to do/see -- I suggested some things above, such as taking some time to check out the unique decorations in the different lands, as well visiting the GCH lobby environment to enjoy Santa, carolers, a guitarist and a pianist, and visiting the Jingle Jangle Jamboree to decorate cookies, eat candy cane-flavored cotton candy and meet Santa and assorted characters in holiday garb (like Santa Goofy).

You could also get some gingerbread cookies with mouse ears at any of the candy shops and some of the bake shops.  

Make sure to ride the Storybook Land boats -- there are teeny, tiny Christmas decorations on the cottages.

The holiday tour is something that most people seem to enjoy.

If they are being made during your trip, you could grab one of the giant handmade candy canes (they are very popular) at the Candy Palace.

Be sure to get PhotoPass photos in front of the Winter Castle at night, when the icicle lights are on, and in front of IASW Holiday at night.

Look for the "snowdrift" hidden Mickey on the floor of the ballroom in Haunted Mansion Holiday.

I'm sure that other folks will have great ideas!




butterflymouse said:


> We should be enjoying the Disneyland holiday season once again this year! If all goes to plan, we should be there November 23-26!
> 
> We've been to Disneyland during the holiday probably 4 or 5 times, and it's always so much fun! Mixing Disneyland and Christmas, it's like happiness overload!
> 
> So excited to get back to the parks after 2 years! And for it to be the holidays, I'm going to explode! :lol:



*butterflymouse --*

Welcome!  I totally agree -- Disneyland Resort is magical in and of itself, but when the holiday season hits it is extra special.  There is a different feeling in the air.  It's like the entire Resort has been blanketed with Christmas merriment.  It's a sensory overload in the best possible way!  

You haven't seen the Cars Land and Buena Vista Street decorations in person yet, so you have a lot to look forward to!  Even the New Orleans Square decorations (the Mardi Gras masks) have seemingly multiplied, and there are more of them around NOS.


----------



## Sherry E

butterflymouse said:


> By everything, you mean EVERYTHING? All rides, shows, etc? Or do you mean everything you want to do? There's a huge difference.
> 
> If you mean EVERYTHING, you won't be able to do it without killing yourselves, like you said. HA!
> 
> Because Thanksgiving weekend can be extremely busy, lines are longer and crowds are bigger, so that will slow you down. It's doable, but you won't be able to take breaks.
> 
> If, however, you mean everything you want to do, you'll be able to do it in 3 days. Just plan accordingly.
> 
> If you have a MM, hit the really popular rides in that hour. If you're not watching the parade, take in the Fantasyland dark rides during that time. Take advantage of the late night hours. Lines are way shorter from 10pm-12am. You can get in a lot rides in those hours. Save the popular rides for those times.
> 
> Make sure you mindful of when lands are opened. Toontown closes early every night, so make sure to go there earlier in the day. Same with Paradise Pier. Some Fantasyland rides close for a short time during fireworks. It reopens after the fireworks are done. That's a good time to do Fantasyland. Families with young children leave early, which usually means right after fireworks. You can get all of Fantasyland done in the late hours after the fireworks.
> 
> If you do want a break, take it midday. Around noon is when the park starts to get really packed. Maybe go have your lunch at the hotel and take a break after for a little while.
> 
> We went to Disneyland for one day in 2011. It was Black Friday. We had one day to do everything we wanted to do. Mind you, we only went to Disneyland, not California Adventure. Anyway, we were able to get it all done for the most part. We were there from 8am-11pm without leaving, but we're not break people.
> 
> Most important. Have fun. Enjoy the magic. And remember, it's Disney!




Very good advice and suggestions, *butterflymouse* (by the way, I love that screen name!)!  I guess I was typing as you were posting, so I didn't see what you said until after I just posted a few minutes ago.  It seems like we were on the same page as far as 3 days being doable in general, but 4 days being much better! 

The holidays add a whole extra layer of things to see and/or do to the usual schedule so it's best to have several days to make time for everything.


----------



## butterflymouse

Sherry E said:


> *butterflymouse --*
> 
> Welcome!  I totally agree -- Disneyland Resort is magical in and of itself, but when the holiday season hits it is extra special.  There is a different feeling in the air.  It's like the entire Resort has been blanketed with Christmas merriment.  It's a sensory overload in the best possible way!
> 
> You haven't seen the Cars Land and Buena Vista Street decorations in person yet, so you have a lot to look forward to!  Even the New Orleans Square decorations (the Mardi Gras masks) have seemingly multiplied, and there are more of them around NOS.



I haven't been to Cars Land or Buena Vista Street at all! This visit will be the first time I'll be visiting the new California Adventure, so that will be a new adventure!



Sherry E said:


> Very good advice and suggestions, *butterflymouse* (by the way, I love that screen name!)!  I guess I was typing as you were posting, so I didn't see what you said until after I just posted a few minutes ago.  It seems like we were on the same page as far as 3 days being doable in general, but 4 days being much better!
> 
> The holidays add a whole extra layer of things to see and/or do to the usual schedule so it's best to have several days to make time for everything.



Thanks! Took my 2 favorite things, butterflies and Mickey Mouse, and made a screen name!


----------



## Elk Grove Chris

Only a 187 days until Christmas!


----------



## pattyduke34

Wow!  what a great picture Elk Grove Chris!!


----------



## becd

I booked our trip and went ahead and added the fourth day so thank you for your help!

And yes, I was the one who posted the question about hotels - thank you so much for pointing me in this direction - it has been incredibly helpful and I find myself checking the board daily to see if there is anything new.  What can I say, I think I am more excited than my kids!


----------



## Delilah1310

Hi all!! We just booked our first ever DLR holiday experience for Nov. 24-27! So excited! Been to DLR but never for this time of year.

Clarification question - when ppl talk about the week before Thanksgiving do they mean the Monday Tuesday Wednesday before Thanksgiving or the week prior to Thanksgiving Thursday ? 

Thanks!


----------



## Sherry E

becd said:


> I booked our trip and went ahead and added the fourth day so thank you for your help!
> 
> And yes, I was the one who posted the question about hotels - thank you so much for pointing me in this direction - it has been incredibly helpful and I find myself checking the board daily to see if there is anything new.  What can I say, I think I am more excited than my kids!



*becd --*

You're very welcome!  Stay tuned for the big Theme Week Countdown, coming soon, which will last for over 3 months and lead us right to the start of the holiday season at DLR in November.  When we touch on different themes/aspects of the holiday season each week, it kind of shines a spotlight on certain things that people may not have paid much attention to in the past, or that they will want to learn more about and make time for on their upcoming trips!

I think the 4th day is a good idea!





Delilah1310 said:


> Hi all!! We just booked our first ever DLR holiday experience for Nov. 24-27! So excited! Been to DLR but never for this time of year.
> 
> Clarification question - when ppl talk about the week before Thanksgiving do they mean the Monday Tuesday Wednesday before Thanksgiving or the week prior to Thanksgiving Thursday ?
> 
> Thanks!



*Delilah1310* --

Hello there!  You'll have a wonderful time!

The week before Thanksgiving means the actual week before _Thanksgiving week_, not the week _of_ Thanksgiving.

So the whole week of Thanksgiving is the week that is reported to be a bit more crowded (a lot of people are out on break at the same time, I suppose).  The week before Thanksgiving week is less crowded.

But you will still have a great time, even if it's a bit more crowded!  With any luck, hopefully the 3 Disney hotels will be decorated ahead of schedule so you'll be able to see some of the gorgeous trees and other decorations.


----------



## tksbaskets

butterflymouse said:


> We should be enjoying the Disneyland holiday season once again this year! If all goes to plan, we should be there November 23-26!
> 
> We've been to Disneyland during the holiday probably 4 or 5 times, and it's always so much fun! Mixing Disneyland and Christmas, it's like happiness overload!
> 
> So excited to get back to the parks after 2 years! And for it to be the holidays, I'm going to explode! :lol:



Cause for celebration for sure !!   We are going back this December for the first time in two years too.



becd said:


> I booked our trip and went ahead and added the fourth day so thank you for your help!
> 
> And yes, I was the one who posted the question about hotels - thank you so much for pointing me in this direction - it has been incredibly helpful and I find myself checking the board daily to see if there is anything new.  What can I say, I think I am more excited than my kids!



Wahoo!  You won't regret adding that fourth day


----------



## butterflymouse

tksbaskets said:


> Cause for celebration for sure !!   We are going back this December for the first time in two years too.



YAY!!!!

I've decided I can't go that long without visiting Disney. I'm literally dying inside without getting some of the Disney magic in me. I counting down the days till November because it's just been too long.


----------



## Sherry E

*TK --*

It's funny that you posted today.  I just thought of you earlier!  

This morning I was either cooking something or washing dishes and I began humming, as I often do.  Do you ever start humming and you don't even pay attention to what it is you're humming until a few minutes into it?  You're just humming, and then all of a sudden it hits you what song it is?

I realized that I was humming "God Rest Ye Merry Gentlemen."  That's right.  On the 3rd day of Summer, I am humming Christmas songs!  I'm not humming Summer songs.  

I thought to myself, "TK would get a kick out of that."

And then I thought, "I need help...a support group of some kind..."

I went online to find other people who think about Christmas in Summer so I could get this horrible Christmas monkey off my back.  And I stumbled upon a wondrous place...a place called -- if I remember correctly -- Magical Holiday Home.  It is a forum -- an entire discussion forum -- all about holidays (not just Christmas -- all holidays -- but with a definite slant towards Christmas) and every aspect of them.  The people there -- from what I read -- are definitely bigger Christmas fans than the people on the Hallmark Channel forums, who grumble and complain about the Christmas marathon starting in November.

Anyway, search for Magical Holiday Home online.  I think they have got every aspect of Christmas and beyond covered in their threads!

Two months until Halloween merchandise begins appearing in stores in my area.  Three months (or less) until peppermint ice cream appears in my grocery store.  If I can just make it through the long, hot summer to get to those momentous occasions, it only gets better from there!  October-November-December = three months of awesomeness and happy dancing for me!!!!


----------



## wdwmoose

The oldest mooselet and I just finished a VERY long road trip where we entertained ourselves for days on end singing Christmas songs and coming up with new lyrics. it's not just you, Sherry.


----------



## Sherry E

wdwmoose said:


> The oldest mooselet and I just finished a VERY long road trip where we entertained ourselves for days on end singing Christmas songs and coming up with new lyrics. it's not just you, Sherry.





There is probably a whole secret society of us -- people who hum/sing Christmas songs 6 months early!  I didn't even set out to hum a holiday tune.  I just realized I was doing it a few minutes in to whatever I was doing.

It seems like, more and more over the years, I am seeing so much grumbling and anti-Christmas sentiment on Facebook and other forums.  People just seem to be really bothered and stressed out by it all.  People hate that there are decorations up in November and merchandise for sale even earlier than that.

But for every person who is growing disenchanted with Christmas, I bet there is another person who is tuning into the 2-month long Hallmark Christmas movie marathons and singing Christmas songs in the car in June!

Last year I happened to do a survey in which I had to listen to snippets of something like 625 Christmas songs (literally) and rate them -- different singers' versions of all of the favorites and some lesser-known songs.  It took about 90 minutes, and I know that some people would have been miserable.  I, on the other hand, was having a great time!


----------



## Phoenixrising

For me I don't mind the Hallmark Christmas ornaments coming out in June/July. What I do have a problem is when the Christmas decorations come out before Nov 1st and are mixed in with the Halloween decorations in the stores. This is where I draw my line in the sand so to speak. While I do think Christmas year round, simply as it helps me plan ahead for the season and take advantage of good deals if I see them. I think the problem is that people are so busy these days, that they find the Christmas season to very stressful. I have to plot ahead with the kids gag Christmas gifts so that I can get the boxes needed to engineer them so that they don't fall apart when trying to get them up the stairs. And if I have time assemble  some parts of them before the big assembly to make things easier for me. I personally find that if I see Christmas stuff in the stores before Nov 1st, it kind of annoys me. But I don't mind watching Christmas specials after Nov 1st. I'm hoping to get a relatively clean bill of health when I see my doc on July 3rd, but will realistically have minor neck/shoulder pain for the rest of my life from the accident. Then comes the fun of attempting to settle with the insurance co. Lot's of fun all around.


----------



## Sherry E

Phoenixrising said:


> For me I don't mind the Hallmark Christmas ornaments coming out in June/July. What I do have a problem is when the Christmas decorations come out before Nov 1st and are mixed in with the Halloween decorations in the stores. This is where I draw my line in the sand so to speak. While I do think Christmas year round, simply as it helps me plan ahead for the season and take advantage of good deals if I see them. I think the problem is that people are so busy these days, that they find the Christmas season to very stressful. I have to plot ahead with the kids gag Christmas gifts so that I can get the boxes needed to engineer them so that they don't fall apart when trying to get them up the stairs. And if I have time assemble  some parts of them before the big assembly to make things easier for me. I personally find that if I see Christmas stuff in the stores before Nov 1st, it kind of annoys me. But I don't mind watching Christmas specials after Nov 1st. I'm hoping to get a relatively clean bill of health when I see my doc on July 3rd, but will realistically have minor neck/shoulder pain for the rest of my life from the accident. Then comes the fun of attempting to settle with the insurance co. Lot's of fun all around.



*Trish --*

Yes, lots o' fun.  It's a long process for you, but hopefully the pain will not be too bad or too constant, and I hope that your DLR holiday trip will be a pleasant, rewarding one.

Do the Hallmark ornaments come out in June/July?  Wow!  I remember way back when, many years ago -- when I used to collect their lapel pins for the different holidays and would get an occasional ornament -- the ornaments used to come out in September or so, and then they suddenly began to appear in August.  Are they out on the shelves even earlier now?

I don't keep up with the ornaments or the lapel pins anymore but, as TK knows, I am a sucker for Hallmark's Christmas movie marathons that start on the first weekend in November and last until early January.  They are also doing a mini-Christmas marathon in July.

I can understand how you feel because I know that a lot of people don't like to see Christmas stuff on the shelf before this time or that time -- everyone has their own line in the sand, to use your term.

One thing I will say is, out here the Halloween stuff hits the shelves in August.  So, if Halloween appears in August, why shouldn't Christmas stuff show up in October?  Besides that, Christmas is a major, major, major holiday -- the biggest one of the entire year, for which people plan, travel, shop, decorate and bake, etc.  Halloween -- though it is becoming bigger as a holiday in general -- is still not on the level that Christmas is in terms of overall involvement.  No one will get a paid or mandated day off of work for Halloween, for example.  The Government won't place the same importance on Halloween as it does on other holidays, so Halloween isn't a holiday in the same sense as, say, Thanksgiving or July 4th.  

I do agree that Christmas merchandise has begun to appear much earlier in recent years than it did in the olden days (really, there is no reason that peppermint ice cream should hit the shelves in September, but I'm glad that it does!)!  Putting aside my own love of Christmas and just looking at it objectively, I think there are reasons why it makes a bit of sense to do things that way.  One reason is that it could be an advantage to many people if they don't want to deal with the post-Thanksgiving shopping madness in the malls.  If they want to start buying some of their decorations or presents early, they can get a jump start before the malls get really crazy.  

Also, another reason why it could make some sense for Christmas to get a bit of an earlier start than it used to is that so many people are doing elaborate lighting on their houses nowadays, thank to all of those "Crazy Christmas Lights" shows.  That kind of display takes a long time to prepare for and they have to start getting it set up and testing it at least in September if it is something really, really complicated and over-the-top.  It's no longer about just putting up simple trees and hanging a few stockings.  Now, the actual decorations and lights are almost center stage for a lot of people.  That is their holiday celebration.  So if they want to start decorating early, they can find things on the shelves before November! 

Another thing is that a lot of people will be traveling for Thanksgiving weekend, and those people may want to bring Christmas presents with them when they visit relatives, etc., so that they don't have to buy them and ship them later.  Being able to have Christmas things available early could come in handy to get gifts for the family before heading to see them.

So, those are a few practical reasons why it could make some sense for Christmas stuff to come out earlier.  It's a major enough holiday that I think it requires more effort and advance planning overall, even though it seems to stress people out so much.

But, the bigger of a deal that Halloween becomes, and the more that people go all out for Halloween every year, the more stressful it, too, will become over time!  Anything that requires a lot of effort to build, set up, hang, etc., will eventually become a pain too!


----------



## Phoenixrising

I've got a pretty high pain threshold, so I view the pain as more of an annoyance than anything else. I don't let the pain prevent me from doing the things I want to do. Although I am waiting for doc clearance before I rip the carpets out of the kids bedrooms (there's good hardwood floors underneath the carpets and makes it easier for the kids to keep their rooms clean). I don't take any drugs, such as Tylenol or Advil until it get's to the point where I need a break from the pain. The pain comes and goes, so I'm not in constant pain. It seems like the chronic pain I had in my lower back from an accident 15+ years ago has shifted to where the curve in my spine is between the shoulder blades, as it's now the weakest spot in my spine.  I stopped collecting Hallmark ornaments years ago, when it got to the point where I've got 3 large storage tubs of them. I've weeded out the ones I want for the tree, and the rest I've put in storage for the kids when they are older and out on their own. I find the ornaments that mean the most to me are the ones I've collected on vacation, so these are the ones I tend to put on the tree. I know that there are people that go overboard on their Christmas decorations. We just decorate up the firetruck for our Christmas decorations for the house. It works for us. The tree usually goes up the first week of Dec, subject to how busy we get that week. I do agree that it would be better if the Christmas items came out around the time of the Halloween stuff, as it does make it easier for those who do need to ship overseas Christmas gifts. I know for myself shipping gifts to Australia, that I need to ship via airmail by the first week of Oct for it to get to my friends in time for Christmas. One time I sent the gift's surface the first week of Oct and they didn't arrive in Australia till mid Jan, let's just say never again.


----------



## Kauinohea

Omg, omg! Bit the bullet and booked our suite at Paradise Pier! Checking in 12/25 and checking out 1/1. Out last trip was December 2011 and we LOVED every moment of it! Still contemplating if I should notepad try to squeeze 5 in a single room (with 2 teens) to save money.....we'll see


----------



## czmom

I am looking at last year's park hours and they are different the week after Thanksgiving (which was still November last year) vs the first week of December. Since the first week of December is the week after Thanksgiving this year, which hours do you think they will use??? 

Even the fireworks times were different those weeks.


----------



## Sherry E

Phoenixrising said:


> I've got a pretty high pain threshold, so I view the pain as more of an annoyance than anything else. I don't let the pain prevent me from doing the things I want to do. Although I am waiting for doc clearance before I rip the carpets out of the kids bedrooms (there's good hardwood floors underneath the carpets and makes it easier for the kids to keep their rooms clean). I don't take any drugs, such as Tylenol or Advil until it get's to the point where I need a break from the pain. The pain comes and goes, so I'm not in constant pain. It seems like the chronic pain I had in my lower back from an accident 15+ years ago has shifted to where the curve in my spine is between the shoulder blades, as it's now the weakest spot in my spine.  I stopped collecting Hallmark ornaments years ago, when it got to the point where I've got 3 large storage tubs of them. I've weeded out the ones I want for the tree, and the rest I've put in storage for the kids when they are older and out on their own. I find the ornaments that mean the most to me are the ones I've collected on vacation, so these are the ones I tend to put on the tree. I know that there are people that go overboard on their Christmas decorations. We just decorate up the firetruck for our Christmas decorations for the house. It works for us. The tree usually goes up the first week of Dec, subject to how busy we get that week. I do agree that it would be better if the Christmas items came out around the time of the Halloween stuff, as it does make it easier for those who do need to ship overseas Christmas gifts. I know for myself shipping gifts to Australia, that I need to ship via airmail by the first week of Oct for it to get to my friends in time for Christmas. One time I sent the gift's surface the first week of Oct and they didn't arrive in Australia till mid Jan, let's just say never again.



*Trish --*

Wow!  I had no clue that it took so long to ship things to Australia from Canada!  Yikes!  I just kind of envisioned that many families probably go to visit other family members in other states for Thanksgiving, and it would possibly save time/money if they could just bring the Christmas gifts with them then.

While my pain is not the result of a car accident as yours is, I can kind of relate.  I did suffer some sort of back injury in 1995.  It was never really treated or taken care of in any real way, so I think the area around the disc was left vulnerable for further injury.  In 2005 I had a recurrence of it -- or basically, I did something that made the back injury worse, and I was literally in so much pain I could not walk for a couple of days.  I couldn't even walk around the corner to get to work!  For a long, long time I had difficulty sitting in a chair at my desk, or standing in one place (like in front of a counter, sink or stove) for more than a minute because the pain would kick in.  

And my 2007 December DLR trip was a challenge because I was in so much pain (yes, I was in some sort of pain for over 2 years straight after the 2005 episode).  I was popping ibuprofen more than I should have been, that's for sure.  It really wore me down.  I was in agony though I tried to push through it.

Now, every so often, I will have episodes in which it hurts a lot to walk or stand -- I certainly can't be as mobile or walk as much as I used to -- and I am in some sort of mild discomfort every day.  It is just a matter of pain management, and trying to not do things that will make it even worse again.  But when the bad pain kicks in, it is tough to bear.  I know what you mean -- I try to not take any medication at all, until it is just absolutely necessary because I can't stand it.  I wait until something gets to an intolerable stage, and then out comes the Advil or whatever I have on hand.

I am crossing my fingers that you will be pain free and comfortable on your Knott's-Disneyland holiday adventure!



Kauinohea said:


> Omg, omg! Bit the bullet and booked our suite at Paradise Pier! Checking in 12/25 and checking out 1/1. Out last trip was December 2011 and we LOVED every moment of it! Still contemplating if I should notepad try to squeeze 5 in a single room (with 2 teens) to save money.....we'll see



*Kauinohea --*

Welcome back (last time I saw you was in the previous Superthread)!  I remember when you were planning that trip in 2011.  I'm so glad it all worked out.

How exciting that you will be back at DLR for both Christmas Day and New Year's, and you will be staying at the PPH (I love the PPH Christmas tree)!  What a wonderful way to spend that holiday week.

By the way, since you last saw the holiday decor in 2011, wait until you see the new and improved DCA with its decor!  DCA felt so much more involved in the holidays last year than it had in a while.  Buena Vista Street and Cars Land really gave it that extra holiday 'kick' that it had been missing!





czmom said:


> I am looking at last year's park hours and they are different the week after Thanksgiving (which was still November last year) vs the first week of December. Since the first week of December is the week after Thanksgiving this year, which hours do you think they will use???
> 
> Even the fireworks times were different those weeks.



Hi, *czmom!*

Keep in mind that last year there was a 20-night run of the Candlelight Ceremony (2 shows each night), starting on December 1st.  So that likely affected fireworks times and maybe even park hours, though I didn't pay attention to the hours.  

This year, if what we have already heard is correct, there will not be a 20-night Ceremony and it will only take place on 12/7 and 12/8.

My guess is that the post-Thanksgiving week hours will probably be the typical 'first week of December' hours (in a non-Ceremony year)-- barring a sudden announcement of a Christmas party or something, which will throw everything off even further.

When we find out once and for all whether or not there will be any kind of party, that will make things much clearer, I think.


----------



## czmom

*Sherry*- Totally forgot about the CP last year running for so long. That explains the difference! Well....maybe in the closing time and the fireworks time. Both were an hour later in December. However, the parks opened at 10 the last week of November vs at 9 starting in December. 
I guess we will find out December hours in October...is that right?


----------



## Sherry E

czmom said:


> *Sherry*- Totally forgot about the CP last year running for so long. That explains the difference! Well....maybe in the closing time and the fireworks time. Both were an hour later in December. However, the parks opened at 10 the last week of November vs at 9 starting in December.
> I guess we will find out December hours *in October...is that right*?



*czmom --*

Yes, October -- if we're lucky! 

I think it matters _less_ that it is the week after Thanksgiving, and matters _more_ that it will be the first week of December, if that makes any sense.  

To that end, I do recall that on my (disastrous) December 2011 trip -- which took place in the very first week of December -- Disneyland opened at 9 a.m. on at least one of those days (Tuesday) and probably on all of the days.  (Did you also look at the 2011 hours, just for comparison?)  One of the things I spoke about in my TR from that trip was that my friend would not get her act together and get ready, so I ended up leaving the PPH room and venturing off to Disneyland by myself.  I got to the lines at the turnstiles before 8:45 a.m., and they let us in the park a bit early. The CMs on Main Street were wearing their big, bulky 'Mickey hands' and waving at the guests to greet us as we walked past them.   

So my guess is that the park opening will be 9 a.m. during your trip.  Closing hours or entertainment hours will probably revert back to what they were in December 2011, more or less, unless there are any variables thrown in to the mix to knock the schedule out of whack.

I think that if we haven't heard from Disney about an official, major, multi-night party by late August, there probably will not be one -- or at least, not a party that lasts longer than a night or two (like a Limited Time Magic thing).  And if there is no party, I can't really think of anything else that would interfere with Disneyland's hours this year.


----------



## czmom

Sherry E said:


> *czmom --*
> 
> Yes, October -- if we're lucky!
> 
> I think it matters _less_ that it is the week after Thanksgiving, and matters _more_ that it will be the first week of December, if that makes any sense.
> 
> To that end, I do recall that on my (disastrous) December 2011 trip -- which took place in the very first week of December -- Disneyland opened at 9 a.m. on at least one of those days (Tuesday) and probably on all of the days.  (Did you also look at the 2011 hours, just for comparison?)  One of the things I spoke about in my TR from that trip was that my friend would not get her act together and get ready, so I ended up leaving the PPH room and venturing off to Disneyland by myself.  I got to the lines at the turnstiles before 8:45 a.m., and they let us in the park a bit early. The CMs on Main Street were wearing their big, bulky 'Mickey hands' and waving at the guests to greet us as we walked past them.
> 
> So my guess is that the park opening will be 9 a.m. during your trip.  Closing hours or entertainment hours will probably revert back to what they were in December 2011, more or less, unless there are any variables thrown in to the mix to knock the schedule out of whack.
> 
> I think that if we haven't heard from Disney about an official, major, multi-night party by late August, there probably will not be one -- or at least, not a party that lasts longer than a night or two (like a Limited Time Magic thing).  And if there is no party, I can't really think of anything else that would interfere with Disneyland's hours this year.



Thanks! I did look at 2011 and they opened at 10 the last week of November and 9 the first week of December. I am really hoping for a 9:00 opening, and then 8:00 EMH (we are staying at VGC and plan to use that extra hour every morning). We are from Texas and my kids get up at 7:00, so we will definitely be ready to go very!


----------



## Phoenixrising

Sherry I'm so sorry to hear that you are having the same problems with your back. My original problems stem from an accident in 98, I hit a patch of oil and rear ended a truck on the highway doing highway speeds. I suspect the lower back pain has shifted to my shoulders, neck and where the curve in the spine was, as it's now the weak spot in my spine. I intend to ask my doc when I see him on July 3rd, about what my tolerance levels are going to be in what I can and can't do. I doubt I'll be ever  be able to do the wilder rides at DL, not that I was inclined to so in the past as I'm a ride chicken. I need to figure out what my back will tolerate now that I've recovered for the most part from the accident. Once I see my doc, then I enter into negotiation with the insurance agency for the personal injury claim, which is going to be lot's of fun. I'm really looking forward to my trip in Nov, and can't wait for it. I don't take drugs for it unless it really starts to get to the point where I need a break from the pain. After the accident I almost became addicted to Advil, and because of this, limit the drugs I take, as I don't believe in over medicating. Have a great day everyone!

Trish


----------



## tksbaskets

Sherry E said:


> *TK --*
> 
> It's funny that you posted today.  I just thought of you earlier!
> 
> This morning I was either cooking something or washing dishes and I began humming, as I often do.  Do you ever start humming and you don't even pay attention to what it is you're humming until a few minutes into it?  You're just humming, and then all of a sudden it hits you what song it is?
> 
> I realized that I was humming "God Rest Ye Merry Gentlemen."  That's right.  On the 3rd day of Summer, I am humming Christmas songs!  I'm not humming Summer songs.
> 
> I thought to myself, "TK would get a kick out of that."
> 
> And then I thought, "I need help...a support group of some kind..."
> 
> I went online to find other people who think about Christmas in Summer so I could get this horrible Christmas monkey off my back.  And I stumbled upon a wondrous place...a place called -- if I remember correctly -- Magical Holiday Home.  It is a forum -- an entire discussion forum -- all about holidays (not just Christmas -- all holidays -- but with a definite slant towards Christmas) and every aspect of them.  The people there -- from what I read -- are definitely bigger Christmas fans than the people on the Hallmark Channel forums, who grumble and complain about the Christmas marathon starting in November.
> 
> Anyway, search for Magical Holiday Home online.  I think they have got every aspect of Christmas and beyond covered in their threads!
> 
> Two months until Halloween merchandise begins appearing in stores in my area.  Three months (or less) until peppermint ice cream appears in my grocery store.  If I can just make it through the long, hot summer to get to those momentous occasions, it only gets better from there!  October-November-December = three months of awesomeness and happy dancing for me!!!!



I thought it was just me!  Often I find myself humming and my DH will say "are you humming Holly Jolly Christmas?".  Sometimes that Christmas spirit just has to bust free! 

Is this a good place to fess up that I watched "Most Wonderful Time of the Year" on DVD last weekend?  It was 92 degrees and 90% humidity.  Sometimes you just need a little Christmas. 



Kauinohea said:


> Omg, omg! Bit the bullet and booked our suite at Paradise Pier! Checking in 12/25 and checking out 1/1. Out last trip was December 2011 and we LOVED every moment of it! Still contemplating if I should notepad try to squeeze 5 in a single room (with 2 teens) to save money.....we'll see



This is my family's normal vacations week.  You can enjoy Christmas and NYE celebrations.  What fun!!


----------



## lucysmom

Oooh, I am so excited. Ever since we visited DLR for the holidays last year, I have wanted to return. And now we are!!We will be there at the exact same time as last year, from December 18 through the 23. That way we still get to be home for Christmas Eve and Christmas day. 

Last year was so wonderful. We did the holiday tour and watched the parade right in front of the Small World light display. We had the Fantasmic dessert seating. We did the wide right technique and got right onto RSR. We saw snowflakes on Main Street. The only thing that wasn't so impressive was WOC. But, this year it will be an all holiday WOC. 

So, now I need advice, I want to make this holiday just as fantastic. We will be staying at the Grand Californian at my son's request. I am tempted to try Paradise Pier for something different and because they have a fabulous theme park view. Our view last year was great. We saw The Buena Vista Street tree light up all night long. But the Pier view is so incredible. But, even though you like the tree, Sherry, people have said the lobby isn't very special and the elevators are not convenient when you are trying to make rope drop. Also, you have to cross a city street. Will that make it feel less Disney. I really like being in the Disney bubble. What do you think? Something new or something grand, but familiar?

Also, does the holiday tour change every year? The tour was so-so last year. But, the parade seating in front of Small World made it worth it. I would love to see that again.

Is there anything else we can do to make the trip not a complete repeat of last year?


----------



## tksbaskets

lucysmom said:


> So, now I need advice, I want to make this holiday just as fantastic. We will be staying at the Grand Californian at my son's request. I am tempted to try Paradise Pier for something different and because they have a fabulous theme park view. Our view last year was great. We saw The Buena Vista Street tree light up all night long. But the Pier view is so incredible. But, even though you like the tree, Sherry, people have said the lobby isn't very special and the elevators are not convenient when you are trying to make rope drop. Also, you have to cross a city street. Will that make it feel less Disney. I really like being in the Disney bubble. What do you think? Something new or something grand, but familiar?
> 
> Also, does the holiday tour change every year? The tour was so-so last year. But, the parade seating in front of Small World made it worth it. I would love to see that again.
> 
> Is there anything else we can do to make the trip not a complete repeat of last year?



I'll chime in on the Holiday Tour.  We did it twice.  The tour itself was essentially unchanged from one time to the next.  What was different was our first tour was later in the day and we viewed the night parade, the second earlier and we saw the day parade.  Even the second time it was money well spent to see the parade with primo seats.  The tour guide made a big difference too.  Although both nice, the first was much more engaging.

As for hotels choices...The GCH is hard to compare for overall holiday splendor with a price tag to match.  I haven't stayed anywhere else but I do like to visit PPH and it's tasty eatery.  Walking across the street was fast and easy and I don't think would decrease the 'Disney Magic'.  PPH has a nice tree.

As for other things to make it magical I was going to as you if you felt like the Fantasmic Dessert package was worth the money.  We've never done that.

I do recommend the Big Thunder Mountain BBQ!  They were decorated nicely when we were last there (although it may be toned down now) and the showpeople sang Christmas songs.


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

We flew Southwest this past weekend and voluntarily gave up our seats yesterday (flew out on the first flight this morning) for compensation....and the amount we got pays for the airfare for 7 of us to get from the Bay Area to LAX for our Nov. trip! I am so excited. We were going to drive, which we usually do, but this makes it feel like so much more of a vacation. Anyway, just had to share my good news!


----------



## Sherry E

I finally got a chance to sign in here!  Between waiting for a UPS driver who doesn't like to deliver my packages to me, and dealing with the Vons delivery guy who seemed thoroughly annoyed with me because he had to walk up some stairs...I've been busy!  

I know a lot of the DIS'ers on this board use Vons.com for deliveries to their hotels when they go to DLR.  I use Vons for home delivery, and have been using them for years and years.  They should know the layout of my building by now, but every now and then a new driver will come along and snarl at me because of the steps.  

Anyway, today the driver was so exasperated that, when he was handing me my "free surprise gift" that came with the order -- Starbucks Iced Coffee in a brand new bottle, which came in its own cute Starbucks cardboard box -- he didn't take the time to put the bottle in the box.  He just handed me the cardboard box separately, and then handed the bottle!  He just wanted to be done with me and my order!




czmom said:


> Thanks! I did look at 2011 and they opened at 10 the last week of November and 9 the first week of December. I am really hoping for a 9:00 opening, and then 8:00 EMH (we are staying at VGC and plan to use that extra hour every morning). We are from Texas and my kids get up at 7:00, so we will definitely be ready to go very!



*czmom --*

I don't think I realized you were in Texas!  For some reason I was thinking you were on the East Coast -- I have no idea why.  In any case, I'm sure you'll get the 9 a.m. opening.  The EMH comes in handy when it is available.  There can be quite a line that forms at the turnstiles but once in the park (either one) it's great.




Phoenixrising said:


> Sherry I'm so sorry to hear that you are having the same problems with your back. My original problems stem from an accident in 98, I hit a patch of oil and rear ended a truck on the highway doing highway speeds. I suspect the lower back pain has shifted to my shoulders, neck and where the curve in the spine was, as it's now the weak spot in my spine. I intend to ask my doc when I see him on July 3rd, about what my tolerance levels are going to be in what I can and can't do. I doubt I'll be ever  be able to do the wilder rides at DL, not that I was inclined to so in the past as I'm a ride chicken. I need to figure out what my back will tolerate now that I've recovered for the most part from the accident. Once I see my doc, then I enter into negotiation with the insurance agency for the personal injury claim, which is going to be lot's of fun. I'm really looking forward to my trip in Nov, and can't wait for it. I don't take drugs for it unless it really starts to get to the point where I need a break from the pain. After the accident I almost became addicted to Advil, and because of this, limit the drugs I take, as I don't believe in over medicating. Have a great day everyone!
> 
> Trish



*Trish --*

Advil (and any form of Ibuprofen) can be very damaging to the stomach lining, so I knew that it was a bad thing when I was in soooooo much pain that I was taking a lot of Motrin or Advil years ago (particularly on the 2007 DLR holiday trip).  Fortunately, though, the agony subsided to a more manageable level, and now I barely touch the Advil more than like once a month or so.  I just deal with the mild tweaks of pain here and there and try not to make my back any worse!

At least after July 3rd, when you see your doctor, you'll have a better idea of what you'll be dealing with for the rest of the year and beyond, in terms of pain.




tksbaskets said:


> I thought it was just me!  Often I find myself humming and my DH will say "are you humming Holly Jolly Christmas?".  Sometimes that Christmas spirit just has to bust free!
> 
> Is this a good place to fess up that I watched "Most Wonderful Time of the Year" on DVD last weekend?  It was 92 degrees and 90% humidity.  Sometimes you just need a little Christmas.
> 
> This is my family's normal vacations week.  You can enjoy Christmas and NYE celebrations.  What fun!!



*TK --*

I had a feeling you'd understand!  And it's not even like I set out to hum a jaunty Christmas song while cooking or washing dishes.  It just comes out!

As you know, "Most Wonderful Time of Year" is one of my favorites out of all the holiday movies that run on Hallmark every year.  It's one of their more popular ones with viewers, too, I think.  (By the way, I liked it when she went over the top with the decorations in that one room!  I know that the guy told her it was too much, but I liked it!)  I would bet that "Most Wonderful..." will be included in the July Christmas marathon on Hallmark, and will again return in November and December.  (But I have it saved on the DVR in case it doesn't!)

"Trading Christmas" (starring Faith Ford, from "Murphy Brown") is kind of like that movie, "The Holiday," starring Kate Winslet and Cameron Diaz.  It's basically about two people who swap houses during the holiday season (and, of course, each of them finds love in his/her new surroundings).  It's from the same woman -- Debbie Macomber -- who wrote "Mrs. Miracle."  I think that "Trading Christmas" will be back in July and November/December as well.

And, of course, there is "Farewell, Mr. Kringle."  That one stars Ben Stiller's wife in real life, and she is a reporter/blogger covering a story about Kris Kringle in a Christmas-themed town.  The whole town has Christmas-themed street names, shops, etc.  The reporter finds love (of course) and a new love of Christmas.

Remember to also look for "Christmas Town" (it stars a guy who used to be on "Melrose Place") "Christmas Angel" (starring Teri Polo, Kevin Sorbo and Della Reese) and "12 Wishes of Christmas."  ("12 Wishes" is sort of reminiscent of "Naughty or Nice," in a way, which you saw on Hallmark -- it has that same kind of 'magical-things-gone-awry-and-causing-trouble-for-people' storyline, and it stars Elisa Donovan, who has done a million Hallmark and Lifetime movies in the past!



lucysmom said:


> Oooh, I am so excited. Ever since we visited DLR for the holidays last year, I have wanted to return. And now we are!!We will be there at the exact same time as last year, from December 18 through the 23. That way we still get to be home for Christmas Eve and Christmas day.
> 
> Last year was so wonderful. We did the holiday tour and watched the parade right in front of the Small World light display. We had the Fantasmic dessert seating. We did the wide right technique and got right onto RSR. We saw snowflakes on Main Street. The only thing that wasn't so impressive was WOC. But, this year it will be an all holiday WOC.
> 
> So, now I need advice, I want to make this holiday just as fantastic. We will be staying at the Grand Californian at my son's request. I am tempted to try Paradise Pier for something different and because they have a fabulous theme park view. Our view last year was great. We saw The Buena Vista Street tree light up all night long. But the Pier view is so incredible. But, even though you like the tree, Sherry, people have said the lobby isn't very special and the elevators are not convenient when you are trying to make rope drop. Also, you have to cross a city street. Will that make it feel less Disney. I really like being in the Disney bubble. What do you think? Something new or something grand, but familiar?
> 
> Also, does the holiday tour change every year? The tour was so-so last year. But, the parade seating in front of Small World made it worth it. I would love to see that again.
> 
> Is there anything else we can do to make the trip not a complete repeat of last year?



*lucysmom --*

Taking the "short cut" from the PPH through the GCH and onward to DTD or either park is not less 'Disney-feeling' at all, in my opinion.  You only have to cross Disneyland Drive from the corner in front of the PPH property to the corner in front of the GCH.  Now if you had to cross Harbor, that might break the bubble.  But I don't think that crossing Disneyland Drive is a problem.

I can see where sometimes it takes a while to wait for elevators that are empty or that can fit more people, but I really have never found it to be the huge problem that some folks make it out to be.  There is also a glass elevator that you can take, which saves some time!

Believe me -- I'm not the only one who likes the PPH tree!  Not only is it a favorite tree for Laurie/DizNee Luver, but there are usually people standing around it ooh-ing and aah-ing!  (Laurie also likes the Santa at the PPH the best.)

However, yes, the lobby in general at the PPH is not as comfortable and inviting as the lobby as the GCH is, simply because of the lack of seating.  The comfy seating at the GCH is the key to enjoying the wonderful holiday atmosphere in the GCH, while the PPH just has the tree and the Santa char in the lobby.

I think that if you can afford the GCH and that's where your son wants to stay, you should stay at the GCH!  It IS a great feeling to walk downstairs from your room and be in the wonderful lobby in just a minute or two.  I've stayed at the GCH for the holidays too, and it has its benefits because the overall environment just seems to fit so well with the season.  You can always visit the other hotels while strolling around!

tksbaskets gave some good thoughts about the tour and BBQ.  I don't know how much time you spent at the Jingle Jangle Jamboree last year, but it is full of crafts and music, as well as candy cane-flavored cotton candy.  That would be a fun place to spend some time.  Did you also ride the Storybook Land boats to see the tiny decorations?

If there ends up being a party of some kind, that will be an option for you to have something else to do.

Oh, you know, Ralph Brennan's Jazz Kitchen in Downtown Disney has gingerbread holiday-house making 'workshops' during the season, but I have to try to find more info on what the schedule was for last year.  I don't know if takes place every week, or a couple of times a month, etc.  They also do one for Halloween Time.  If the workshops are happening during your trip, that could be a fun idea!


Otherwise, even if there are no new things involved in the season, I think an almost-carbon copy of last year would still be great!




tksbaskets said:


> I'll chime in on the Holiday Tour.  We did it twice.  The tour itself was essentially unchanged from one time to the next.  What was different was our first tour was later in the day and we viewed the night parade, the second earlier and we saw the day parade.  Even the second time it was money well spent to see the parade with primo seats.  The tour guide made a big difference too.  Although both nice, the first was much more engaging.
> 
> As for hotels choices...The GCH is hard to compare for overall holiday splendor with a price tag to match.  I haven't stayed anywhere else but I do like to visit PPH and it's tasty eatery.  Walking across the street was fast and easy and I don't think would decrease the 'Disney Magic'.  PPH has a nice tree.
> 
> As for other things to make it magical I was going to as you if you felt like the Fantasmic Dessert package was worth the money.  We've never done that.
> 
> I do recommend the Big Thunder Mountain BBQ!  They were decorated nicely when we were last there (although it may be toned down now) and the showpeople sang Christmas songs.



*TK --*

Good suggestions and input!  Billy Hill and the Holiday Hillbillies were certainly lively and entertaining at the Jingle Jangle Jamboree last year!  Plus, some of the Country Bears are there!





DisneyJamieCA said:


> We flew Southwest this past weekend and voluntarily gave up our seats yesterday (flew out on the first flight this morning) for compensation....and the amount we got pays for the airfare for 7 of us to get from the Bay Area to LAX for our Nov. trip! I am so excited. We were going to drive, which we usually do, but this makes it feel like so much more of a vacation. Anyway, just had to share my good news!




*DisneyJamieCA --*

  It's nice to know that one major expense will be covered, isn't it?  Now you can have fun with the rest of the planning and preparation!


----------



## tksbaskets

DisneyJamieCA said:


> We flew Southwest this past weekend and voluntarily gave up our seats yesterday (flew out on the first flight this morning) for compensation....and the amount we got pays for the airfare for 7 of us to get from the Bay Area to LAX for our Nov. trip! I am so excited. We were going to drive, which we usually do, but this makes it feel like so much more of a vacation. Anyway, just had to share my good news!



I love when people share their good news!!


----------



## egritz

tksbaskets said:


> I love when people share their good news!!



Ditto!  Totally get the excitement, I felt the same way when our roundtrip tickets for 5 was less than $170 a few weeks ago. No one got my excitement more than the good folks on the disboards!


----------



## Kauinohea

We last visited DL Christmas thru New Years 2011-2012... At that time I was able to purchase a 7 day hopper thru Flight Center.....since we only visit from Hawaii every 2 years, a 7 day hopper allows us to visit every inch of both parks very leisurely! I called flight center today and found out that they are no longer selling the 7 day tickets!!! I am so disappointed. Looks like we will have to cut our vacation short...doesn't make sense for us to buy an AP, because we cannot visit every year...and paying full price for additional days is ridiculous to me......any ideas, other than cutting our trip short?


----------



## Phoenixrising

Sherry I was getting a reaction around this time last year with the Ibuprofen, exactly what you mentioned,  so I cut it off completely, and switched to Tylenol and the symptoms stopped. I was kind of forced to go back on it in Jan, due to severe pain from the accident, and was starting to get addicted to it, as the pain was so severe. I realized what was going on pretty quick and cut it off completely, unless I really needed it. I'll now go against doc's orders and take Tylenol  for the pain instead, as it's less harmful to your health than the Advil type pain killers. Most days I it's more of a dull ache, which I ignore for the most part. I only take it if the pain really starts getting high, or if I start to get a migraine which I'm prone to. I'm really looking forward to the trip, and can't wait!

Trish


----------



## tksbaskets

Kauinohea said:


> We last visited DL Christmas thru New Years 2011-2012... At that time I was able to purchase a 7 day hopper thru Flight Center.....since we only visit from Hawaii every 2 years, a 7 day hopper allows us to visit every inch of both parks very leisurely! I called flight center today and found out that they are no longer selling the 7 day tickets!!! I am so disappointed. Looks like we will have to cut our vacation short...doesn't make sense for us to buy an AP, because we cannot visit every year...and paying full price for additional days is ridiculous to me......any ideas, other than cutting our trip short?



I feel your pain.  There is a lot on the general DL boards about this.  My family has always stayed and played for 7 days.  I'd upgrade my 5-day hopper at the ticket window.  No more   We travel from Michigan which is almost a 6 hour flight so we don't want to only come for 5 days either.

I've been told Universal Studios Hollywood is worth the trip.  We've never cheated on the mouse but we may be this time.

I've debated the delux AP although at the time we are going our last day is a black out day.   We may (all 4 of us) end up with DAPs and then plan a family trip for next summer to make the outpouring of our hard earned cash worth while.


----------



## Phoenixrising

Or if you love roller coasters, then Knott's Berry Farm is also a good day trip. Am cheating on the mouse and going there for the first time on my Nov trip. Will complete a pic heavy trip report once I get back.


----------



## ToodlesRN

I let our AP's expire this year as they will be no good to us during our trip Dec 22-27 the dates are blocked on the deluxe and don't want to spend the extra amount on the premium AP's. 

I don't keep track on the website, but have seen time to time Disney offers specials on tickets does it ever happen for the fall season with expirations at the end of the year? Im debating on either buying our tickets now or waiting to see if a special offer pops up.


----------



## wdwmoose

I'm waiting to see what sorts of specials pop up. It's been so hard to not buy tix now.


----------



## ToodlesRN

wdwmoose said:


> I'm waiting to see what sorts of specials pop up. It's been so hard to not buy tix now.



I know! I've been trying to buy something with every paycheck so it doesn't hit us hard in Dec! All I have left is airfare and park tickets which both is a pretty chunk of change, so if I can buy 1 park ticket each check I'll be good. I already have gift cards I've been buying with my target debit card for some spending money.


----------



## lucysmom

tksbaskets

Oh, yes the Fantasmic Dessert Package is so worth  it. Your seats are wonderful. A waiter brings you hot cocoa and a box of treats, too many to eat during the show. If it isn't too windy, you can see the fireworks from your seats as well.

Sherry

Since my son is paying for a big chunk of the trip we will stay at the Grand. No complaints here. I do want to see the Paradise tree. Maybe we will eat at Surf's Up and catch the tree at the same time. I think it would be fun to do the gingerbread house workshop. I plan to do the holiday tour because the parade seats were unbelievably fantastic. I know we will again spend time with the bears at the Jingle Jangle Jamboree. Billy Hill was great. This time we will catch the BBQ. Last year we stayed concierge, but because the parks opened before the lounge opened, we never got breakfast there. Then, to top it off, we missed the evening offerings all but one night. So we will not stay concierge this time. We will eat in the parks and DTD. I will be scouting restaurant ideas on the boards.

Thank you, Sherry, for all the hard work you do with this thread. I scour it regularly.


----------



## Kauinohea

Thanks for the suggestions! We did universal 2 years a go....while it was a lot of fun....it was no Disneyland (in our opinion).  Maybe we'll try sea world or knotts this time. I agree that it's a silly policy..I would like to give Disney my money for the added days, lunch, treats etc for 2 extra days....wish they would make it more reasonable for me to to that


----------



## Kauinohea

Hmm, every time we book a Disney trip I stress about our hotel choice! Last visit (two year ago) we finally stayed on site at Paradise Pier and LOVED it....But now we wont even consider off site . This year I booked a family suite at Paradise Pier and it's expensive! 783 a night with taxes and fees... Now I am debating if we should instead just change to a standard room there or try for a bunk bed room at the Grand? Either of the two saves us $. 

I don't think there are ever any Disney discounts or offers the week of Christmas and New Years.....so the 10% off from AAA is probably the best I am going to get.

Thoughts? How small is the bunk bed room at Grand? Is it comparable to the size of the standard Paradise Pier room?


----------



## disneydreamer74

So for the last 2 years we had planned to go to DLR during Thanksgiving week. Both times something happened that was totally random and we had to cancel. This year, we are at it again and hoping to actually make it this time!  Anyhoo, I love reading all of the information on this thread. I have a question: Can you view the Christmas fireworks from the Fantasmic Dessert seating like you can during  the regular season? I know some firework shows are lower than others. TIA!  And BTW...getting close  to Christmas in July on Hallmark Channel..yep, I'm one of those Year-round Christmas people!!


----------



## larina

Kauinohea said:


> Hmm, every time we book a Disney trip I stress about our hotel choice! Last visit (two year ago) we finally stayed on site at Paradise Pier and LOVED it....But now we wont even consider off site  ...I don't think there are ever any Disney discounts or offers the week of Christmas and New Years.....so the 10% off from AAA is probably the best I am going to get.
> 
> Thoughts? How small is the bunk bed room at Grand? Is it comparable to the size of the standard Paradise Pier room?



I totally agree with this. Sometimes I'm sorry we ever stayed onsite, because my family now doesn't want to do it any other way. My parents just really love the view, as well as concierge and the ability to order room service if they want. I did a quick trip last week with just my oldest daughter and a couple of her friends, and stayed offsite, and while it was just fine, I get why my parents, and even my younger children, like the bubble of staying onsite.

We have found the 10% AAA discount is the best deal you can get now that they don't do the senior discount anymore. That was so disappointing!  I can't give you any first hand advice on the bunk bed room at the Grand, but I believe that space wise, the standard room at the Pier is larger, but someone who has stayed at both (Lana, where are you) can better comment on that. I can say that my family loves the Paradise Pier. We are very apprehensive about our stay at DLH for Christmas. We're worried we are going to miss the view of DCA from PPH and just the great service in general. We've had really stellar stays there. Good luck and have fun, whatever you decide.


----------



## Kauinohea

larina said:


> I totally agree with this. Sometimes I'm sorry we ever stayed onsite, because my family now doesn't want to do it any other way. My parents just really love the view, as well as concierge and the ability to order room service if they want. I did a quick trip last week with just my oldest daughter and a couple of her friends, and stayed offsite, and while it was just fine, I get why my parents, and even my younger children, like the bubble of staying onsite.
> 
> We have found the 10% AAA discount is the best deal you can get now that they don't do the senior discount anymore. That was so disappointing!  I can't give you any first hand advice on the bunk bed room at the Grand, but I believe that space wise, the standard room at the Pier is larger, but someone who has stayed at both (Lana, where are you) can better comment on that. I can say that my family loves the Paradise Pier. We are very apprehensive about our stay at DLH for Christmas. We're worried we are going to miss the view of DCA from PPH and just the great service in general. We've had really stellar stays there. Good luck and have fun, whatever you decide.



Thank you!, I also posted this on the main Disneyland thread and Lana has been soooooo incredibly helpful!  I promised myself I would decide and call Monday morning. At this moment we are leaning toward the Grand....but I'll be honest, if you look at the other thread you'll see that I have flip flopped a bunch of times! Regardless of where we stay, as long as we are on site I know that we will have the BEST time ever!


----------



## Sherry E

Kauinohea said:


> Thank you!, I also posted this on the main Disneyland thread and Lana has been soooooo incredibly helpful!  I promised myself I would decide and call Monday morning. At this moment we are leaning toward the Grand....but I'll be honest, if you look at the other thread you'll see that I have flip flopped a bunch of times! Regardless of where we stay, as long as we are on site I know that we will have the BEST time ever!



*Kauinohea --*

I've not stayed in a bunk bed room at the GCH, but I've stayed at the GCH.  I've stayed at all 3 hotels, with the most recent being the PPH and GCH.  I was in my friend's DLH room in December 2011, however, and got a good look at the floor plan.

If we're just talking about space alone, the PPH rooms are more spacious than the GCH rooms.  There are no two ways about it.  The DLH definitely has more floor space than the GCH, and probably more than the PPH too.  The GCH rooms feel cramped and small, but I think that people become enchanted with the GCH because it's the GCH, if that makes sense.  I would rather have more floor space (at a cheaper price), to be honest!

You were asking a while ago about other things to do if you don't get an extra day at DLR.  Some suggested Knott's.  I don't know if you looked at Page 1 of this thread but there is a post specifically dedicated to "Other Things to Do" in SoCal during the holidays.  The first Knott's link is inactive until they put up the Merry Farm page again, but Mary Jo's and Wayne's links about Knott's are alive and well!



​

The Theme Week Countdown is coming soon, everyone!  Time for the holiday excitement to begin!


----------



## Sherry E

I just replied to *Kauinohea* above but wanted to throw in some extra replies to other comments.




ToodlesRN said:


> I let our AP's expire this year as they will be no good to us during our trip Dec 22-27 the dates are blocked on the deluxe and don't want to spend the extra amount on the premium AP's.
> 
> I don't keep track on the website, but have seen time to time Disney offers specials on tickets does it ever happen for the fall season with expirations at the end of the year? Im debating on either buying our tickets now or waiting to see if a special offer pops up.



*ToodlesRN --*

From time to time DLR will circulate some hotel offers (via either PIN code, email or other discount released on their website) that will be specifically for Fall, and they might start as early as September or October, and extend as far as to the Sunday right before Christmas (it might depend on how close to Christmas that particular Sunday is, though).  

Those offers usually do not extend beyond that pre-Christmas weekend because Christmas week and New Year's week are big sellers and DLR doesn't need to lure people in to stay during those times.




lucysmom said:


> tksbaskets
> 
> Oh, yes the Fantasmic Dessert Package is so worth  it. Your seats are wonderful. A waiter brings you hot cocoa and a box of treats, too many to eat during the show. If it isn't too windy, you can see the fireworks from your seats as well.
> 
> Sherry
> 
> Since my son is paying for a big chunk of the trip we will stay at the Grand. No complaints here. I do want to see the Paradise tree. Maybe we will eat at Surf's Up and catch the tree at the same time. I think it would be fun to do the gingerbread house workshop. I plan to do the holiday tour because the parade seats were unbelievably fantastic. I know we will again spend time with the bears at the Jingle Jangle Jamboree. Billy Hill was great. This time we will catch the BBQ. Last year we stayed concierge, but because the parks opened before the lounge opened, we never got breakfast there. Then, to top it off, we missed the evening offerings all but one night. So we will not stay concierge this time. We will eat in the parks and DTD. I will be scouting restaurant ideas on the boards.
> 
> Thank you, Sherry, for all the hard work you do with this thread. I scour it regularly.



*lucysmom -*

You're very welcome, and thank you for the kind words!  I'm glad you're a regular scourer!

One of these days I would like to try the concierge at PPH -- I think it would be particularly good for me if I am doing a solo trip or staying part of the time by myself.  I tend to not eat properly when I am at DLR by myself -- I don't force myself to eat actual meals until I am just famished, and if I see a long line at one of the food places I often just bypass it.  I think that taking advantage of the concierge offerings would perhaps encourage me to eat some healthy fruit and other things in the morning, since it would be right there at the hotel and wouldn't require going very far.  That way, maybe I wouldn't make a peppermint ice cream cone or some gingerbread cookies my "breakfast."

You know, when I looked around for info on the Jazz Kitchen Gingerbread Workshop from last year, the dates were very limited.  I was surprised.  I guess the pastry chef/instructor. must only be available on certain days.  I don't even think the Workshop would be taking place during your trip, from what I saw -- unless they add days this year.





disneydreamer74 said:


> So for the last 2 years we had planned to go to DLR during Thanksgiving week. Both times something happened that was totally random and we had to cancel. This year, we are at it again and hoping to actually make it this time!  Anyhoo, I love reading all of the information on this thread. I have a question: Can you view the Christmas fireworks from the Fantasmic Dessert seating like you can during  the regular season? I know some firework shows are lower than others. TIA!  And BTW...getting close  to Christmas in July on Hallmark Channel..yep, I'm one of those Year-round Christmas people!!



*disneydreamer74 --*

Yay!  Another Hallmark Christmas movie viewer!  Yes, you're right -- the Christmas in July marathon is coming up very soon (I hope they run some of my favorites on that Saturday and Sunday).  But, as you know, the real fun begins in early November, when the 2-month Christmas marathon begins, including old favorites and brand new holiday movies!  That is pure 'comfort TV' for me -- I love just flipping to the Hallmark channel as soon as I wake up to see which movies they are showing.  I keep it on as background noise while I'm doing other things.

I have not done the F! dessert seating so I can't comment on whether or not the holiday fireworks can be seen.  Good question, though!  *Bret/mvf-m11c* might know the answer to that one!

Of course, if there is any kind of Christmas party this year then both F! and the fireworks could be affected, but we are still awaiting news on that.

I hope you are able to make your trip happen this year!





larina said:


> I totally agree with this. Sometimes I'm sorry we ever stayed onsite, because my family now doesn't want to do it any other way. My parents just really love the view, as well as concierge and the ability to order room service if they want. I did a quick trip last week with just my oldest daughter and a couple of her friends, and stayed offsite, and while it was just fine, I get why my parents, and even my younger children, like the bubble of staying onsite.
> 
> We have found the 10% AAA discount is the best deal you can get now that they don't do the senior discount anymore. That was so disappointing!  I can't give you any first hand advice on the bunk bed room at the Grand, but I believe that space wise, the standard room at the Pier is larger, but someone who has stayed at both (Lana, where are you) can better comment on that. I can say that my family loves the Paradise Pier. We are very apprehensive about our stay at DLH for Christmas. We're worried we are going to miss the view of DCA from PPH and just the great service in general. We've had really stellar stays there. Good luck and have fun, whatever you decide.



*larina --*

Same here.  Once you stay onsite and have had a positive experience it is hard to do anything else.  I keep telling myself that one of these days I will venture to an off-property hotel, just to have that experience.  But at Christmas time, because my trip to Disneyland IS my Christmas celebration for the whole season, I like to have the full holiday experience...and that includes the hotel.  

For me, staying at one of the hotels during the holidays just adds an extra layer of magic to the whole trip.  It makes it more complete.  I like being able to come down the elevator and find Carolers and/or Santa entertaining guests in the lobby.  I like hearing holiday music playing as I walk to and from the room.  I like arriving at the hotel to check in at the crack of dawn, and the first thing I see when I step out of the car/van is the glowing PPH tree in the lobby.  When I stayed at the GCH, I loved being able to hear the pianist, guitarist and Carolers in the lobby from my room (which was near the elevators)!

I usually say that the "perks" that come with a DLR hotel stay are nice, but staying onsite at any of the hotels -- especially during the holiday season -- brings more of an intangible excitement that you can't quite describe.  It's about a palpable 'feeling' more than just about the perks, if that makes sense.  It's being fully immersed in not just the Disney bubble, but the Disney _holiday_ bubble, from the time you arrive to the time you leave.  You just feel happy to be there and celebrating the season with like-minded peeps.  

It doesn't hurt when you can also see the beautiful lights of DCA at night from a PPH park view room, as well as being able to see WoC and the Paradise Pier Christmas Tree.


----------



## mommymonster

We will be there from 12/25 to 12/28 and then we are heading to San Diego for a few days as well.  I so need this.


----------



## Sherry E

mommymonster said:


> We will be there from 12/25 to 12/28 and then we are heading to San Diego for a few days as well.  I so need this.



*mommymonster --*

It will be a wonderful way to spend Christmas Day and beyond!  You'll have a wonderful time!  

That's exactly what my out-of-town friends did a couple of years ago in December -- they visited DLR for a few days and then headed to San Diego immediately after that.  In fact, I think that some other out-of-state friends headed to San Diego after Disneyland earlier this year as well.  That seems to be a popular plan -- Disneyland and then San Diego.

I don't know if anyone in your group will be interested in meeting Santa, but if so I would recommend doing it on 12/25, in the daytime.  Santa is in both parks and at all 3 hotels for a large part of the season.  I think he will be gone from his 3 hotel spots after 12/24, but he may still be around in either Disneyland or California Adventure on 12/25.  Last year I think he left his Disneyland post before 12/25 but I don't know what will happen this year.  Once 12/26 rolls around, though, he is almost certain to be gone.


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

Is the rumored holiday WOC likely to change the menus/pricing of the WOC meals. I know character meals go to premium pricing during high season, right?


----------



## Sherry E

DisneyJamieCA said:


> Is the rumored holiday WOC likely to change the menus/pricing of the WOC meals. I know character meals go to premium pricing during high season, right?



*DisneyJamieCA --*

Yes, the character meals go up in price a bit in December. Goofy's Kitchen, for example, seems to jump to seasonal pricing somewhere around the end of the first week in December (though they may have changed it to an earlier time by now).  I would assume the other meals go up at the same time.

Good question about WoC.  I don't know about the menus but the pricing probably would be a bit higher, I would think (but don't know for sure).  I can't see Disney not taking an opportunity to make more money off of a new holiday event (IF it happens this year), but they are full of surprises so it's hard to tell!


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

Sherry E said:


> DisneyJamieCA --
> 
> Yes, the character meals go up in price a bit in December. Goofy's Kitchen, for example, seems to jump to seasonal pricing somewhere around the end of the first week in December (though they may have changed it to an earlier time by now).  I would assume the other meals go up at the same time.
> 
> Good question about WoC.  I don't know about the menus but the pricing probably would be a bit higher, I would think (but don't know for sure).  I can't see Disney not taking an opportunity to make more money off of a new holiday event (IF it happens this year), but they are full of surprises so it's hard to tell!



Thanks. So these price increases usually go into affect in Dec and not the beginning of the holiday season. So we may get by with lower prices Thanksgiving week? Not that it matters, since we have a list of "must do's" but money is money!


----------



## Sherry E

DisneyJamieCA said:


> Thanks. So these price increases usually go into affect in Dec and not the beginning of the holiday season. So we may get by with lower prices Thanksgiving week? Not that it matters, since we have a list of "must do's" but money is money!



Well the way it was once explained to me by a CM in Dining was that the character meal prices go up over certain holiday weekends/periods and then in peak seasons like summer and the Christmas season.  

So if I had to hazard a guess I would assume that at least Goofy's and Ariel's (if not the others too) would have peak season/holiday pricing over Thanksgiving weekend...but maybe not in the days leading up to Thanksgiving.  So if you are there in those weekdays prior to Thurs., 11/28 you might possibly be in luck.  I can't say for sure, but possibly.

Then, if what I was told is true/accurate, the prices would go back to "normal" off-peak season rates for a very brief time.  I would bet that at least Goofy's would go up to peak season rates again on or around Fri., December 6th this year -- and then stay up in peak season zone for the entire remainder of the season.

Honestly, I don't know why the rates don't just go up for Thanksgiving and then stay up for the rest of the holiday season.  It would seem silly to have like one week or two of lower rates in between Thanksgiving and early December.  They might as well just make Thanksgiving the start of the higher rates and carry those rates through to January.


----------



## ToodlesRN

Sherry E said:


> I just replied to Kauinohea above but wanted to throw in some extra replies to other comments.
> 
> ToodlesRN --
> 
> From time to time DLR will circulate some hotel offers (via either PIN code, email or other discount released on their website) that will be specifically for Fall, and they might start as early as September or October, and extend as far as to the Sunday right before Christmas (it might depend on how close to Christmas that particular Sunday is, though).
> 
> Those offers usually do not extend beyond that pre-Christmas weekend because Christmas week and New Year's week are big sellers and DLR doesn't need to lure people in to stay during those times.






Sherry, thanks for the reply, but I was referring to ticket prices not hotel prices. We have our Dvc room booked already at VGC. I'm debating on either buying our park hoppers now or waiting to see if a special price pops up.


----------



## Sherry E

ToodlesRN said:


> Sherry, thanks for the reply, but I was referring to ticket prices not hotel prices. We have our Dvc room booked already at VGC. I'm debating on either buying our park hoppers now or waiting to see if a special price pops up.



*ToodlesRN --*

You know, at the time I was typing yesterday I was trying to rush through and give some responses to multiple people because I had not been on the DIS in a few days, and I was actually going back and forth, typing a few sentences for one person, then scrolling back up/down and typing out replies for different people, before posting.  

I had planned to say something in the thread about the hotel discounts anyway because those questions come up quite often and I know that there are always people who want to know if there are any discounts directly over Christmas.

I guess I totally overlooked that you mentioned _tickets_ (even though I can see now that you clearly mentioned tickets!) in your post because I had the hotel discount thing fresh on my mind.  I remember that I saw the mention of APs in your post and I was stuck in 'hotel discount mode,' so I guess I was connecting the mention of the APs to the hotel discount rates.  

But, coincidentally, I would have said basically the same thing, more or less:  I don't recall seeing or hearing about any ticket promos or discounts deep into the holiday season!  

You may be able to find some sort of authorized DLR ticket seller (a travel site of some kind) that offers tickets at slightly lower price (like only a few bucks off), but it's much less likely for the peak holiday season because that period of time is big business and they don't need to discount anything.  

In the past when I have seen special ticket promos offered by DLR (like a 2-days-for-the-price-of-1, or a special rate for one park per day sort of thing), the offers were in the earlier part of the year and never extended past Fall, if not ending before Summer.

Of course, it probably won't hurt to wait a while and see what you can dig up on ticket prices.  The main ticket price increases for this year have already gone into effect and I don't _think_ there will be another big hike before the holiday season (at least I hope not).  So, in other words, the prices probably won't get any worse than they are at this point (until next year), but if you hunt around you may find something slightly better.

There have been rumors (mostly on MiceAge) for a long time about how Disney was going to put a sort of tiered pricing system into place, basically charging higher prices for tickets/Hoppers during peak periods/seasons/days and lower prices for off-peak times/days (I guess that's how it would work).  Of course, that particular pricing structure has not gone into place yet -- and some feel it would be a good idea, while others feel it would be a bad idea -- but one never knows.  They could always spring it on us at any time if they chose to go forward with it!


----------



## Cheshirecatty

Kauinohea said:


> Hmm, every time we book a Disney trip I stress about our hotel choice! Last visit (two year ago) we finally stayed on site at Paradise Pier and LOVED it....But now we wont even consider off site . This year I booked a family suite at Paradise Pier and it's expensive! 783 a night with taxes and fees... Now I am debating if we should instead just change to a standard room there or try for a bunk bed room at the Grand? Either of the two saves us $.
> 
> I don't think there are ever any Disney discounts or offers the week of Christmas and New Years.....so the 10% off from AAA is probably the best I am going to get.
> 
> Thoughts? How small is the bunk bed room at Grand? Is it comparable to the size of the standard Paradise Pier room?



The bunk bed rooms at the Grand are *not *comparable to the standard rooms at the PPH--they are smaller and darker(which is OK, if that sort of thing doesn't bother you)!

Also, you need to remember, (or check out the GCH threads), that it is often times *most difficult *to snag a bunk bed room.  They are *extremely popular* with families with small children.

GCH will NOT guarantee you one of these rooms(unfortunately) when you book.

You just have to decide *which is most important* to you and your family--larger size and lower price, OR smaller size and larger price.

If you *really* want to stay at the GCH(and have the funds)--don't over think it--just do it--and know that you will be staying in a really lovely hotel, (just with a smaller room than at the other two on-site hotels)!

It's a tough decision--especially when you haven't experienced both.  Good Luck!!!!


----------



## butterflymouse

Watching Miracle on 34th St right now and it is so making me crave Christmas so much! And Disney comes with Christmas this year! SOOOOO EXCITED!


----------



## mvf-m11c

disneydreamer74 said:


> I have a question: Can you view the Christmas fireworks from the Fantasmic Dessert seating like you can during  the regular season? I know some firework shows are lower than others. TIA!



You can see "Believe...In Holiday Magic" fireworks from the F! dessert viewing area after you watch the first show of F!. The fireworks from the backstage area you will able to see but you won't see the full effects from Sleeping Beauty Castle from the F! dessert viewing area since the trees are in the way. You will be able to see the fireworks from the castle.


----------



## disneydreamer74

mvf-m11c said:


> You can see "Believe...In Holiday Magic" fireworks from the F! dessert viewing area after you watch the first show of F!. The fireworks from the backstage area you will able to see but you won't see the full effects from Sleeping Beauty Castle from the F! dessert viewing area since the trees are in the way. You will be able to see the fireworks from the castle.



Ok thanks for the quick reply!  We have to make a decision on the fireworks because we want to see the "snow" as well. So, we may just F! and the Fireworks separately!


----------



## disneydreamer74

I saw that the MNSSHP dates were released today. I am hoping we will hear something soon on whether or not there will be a Special ticket Christmas Party. This will affect the dates that we arrive.


----------



## egritz

disneydreamer74 said:


> I saw that the MNSSHP dates were released today. I am hoping we will hear something soon on whether or not there will be a Special ticket Christmas Party. This will affect the dates that we arrive.



What is MNSSHP and can you provide a link to what it is that was announced?


----------



## mom2rtk

egritz said:


> What is MNSSHP and can you provide a link to what it is that was announced?



I'm sure that was just a mistake on the part of the PP. That's the name of the WDW Halloween party. And those dates have been out for some time.


----------



## KCmike

Really really close to booking here in a couple of days!!!  
The boss (wife) gave the approval and we are going to surprise the kids.  They will have no idea!  We are going to drive them to school and then veer off towards the airport.  I am so excited to be going at Christmas time once again but to surprise the kids will add special excitement.  It will be a quick 4 day trip and unfortunately we will have to miss the Walt Disney Museum in SF.  I'm pretty excited over here in KC.  C'mon Disneyland give me some more info!!!


----------



## egritz

mom2rtk said:


> I'm sure that was just a mistake on the part of the PP. That's the name of the WDW Halloween party. And those dates have been out for some time.



Gotcha, thanks!


----------



## tksbaskets

KCmike said:


> Really really close to booking here in a couple of days!!!
> The boss (wife) gave the approval and we are going to surprise the kids.  They will have no idea!  We are going to drive them to school and then veer off towards the airport.  I am so excited to be going at Christmas time once again but to surprise the kids will add special excitement.  It will be a quick 4 day trip and unfortunately we will have to miss the Walt Disney Museum in SF.  I'm pretty excited over here in KC.  C'mon Disneyland give me some more info!!!



This will be great!  Be sure to tell us about the look on their faces when they realize there is a change in plans.   I could never pull that off.


----------



## mom2rtk

KCmike said:


> Really really close to booking here in a couple of days!!!
> The boss (wife) gave the approval and we are going to surprise the kids.  They will have no idea!  We are going to drive them to school and then veer off towards the airport.  I am so excited to be going at Christmas time once again but to surprise the kids will add special excitement.  It will be a quick 4 day trip and unfortunately we will have to miss the Walt Disney Museum in SF.  I'm pretty excited over here in KC.  C'mon Disneyland give me some more info!!!



Congrats Mike! Fingers crossed that it all comes together for you!


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

KCmike said:


> Really really close to booking here in a couple of days!!!
> The boss (wife) gave the approval and we are going to surprise the kids.  They will have no idea!  We are going to drive them to school and then veer off towards the airport.  I am so excited to be going at Christmas time once again but to surprise the kids will add special excitement.  It will be a quick 4 day trip and unfortunately we will have to miss the Walt Disney Museum in SF.  I'm pretty excited over here in KC.  C'mon Disneyland give me some more info!!!



Exciting! We're surprising our kids with this upcoming trip which makes me that much more excited. I haven't worked out all the plans yet since we're flying now (and that will likely give it away for the older two). In the past we've been able to get to the DLR area before they figured it out. Thinking maybe we'll tell them on the drive to the airport when they ask where we're going. Thoughts?


----------



## disneydreamer74

mom2rtk said:


> I'm sure that was just a mistake on the part of the PP. That's the name of the WDW Halloween party. And those dates have been out for some time.



Oops! I meant to write Mickey's Halloween Party. The dates were just announced. The link is at the top of the news feed when you log in here at DIS.


----------



## KCmike

tksbaskets said:


> This will be great!  Be sure to tell us about the look on their faces when they realize there is a change in plans.   I could never pull that off.



I will keep you posted for sure!



mom2rtk said:


> Congrats Mike! Fingers crossed that it all comes together for you!



Thanks Janet.  Planning on booking the airfare tomorrow and hotel this week.



DisneyJamieCA said:


> Exciting! We're surprising our kids with this upcoming trip which makes me that much more excited. I haven't worked out all the plans yet since we're flying now (and that will likely give it away for the older two). In the past we've been able to get to the DLR area before they figured it out. Thinking maybe we'll tell them on the drive to the airport when they ask where we're going. Thoughts?



It's so hard when they get older.  Our flight out will be really early so they might know something is up when we're going to school an hour earlier!
Not sure with your situation what you could tell them about where your flying to.  That's a tough one!


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

KCmike said:


> It's so hard when they get older.  Our flight out will be really early so they might know something is up when we're going to school an hour earlier!
> Not sure with your situation what you could tell them about where your flying to.  That's a tough one!



We normally fly in to John Wayne and this time we're flying into LAX, so I'm hoping that might throw them off a bit. We're actually doing Universal in August, so I think I might tell them we're going back there. 

I've heard that the Disneyland Express buses don't have the wrapping around them and are plain white - can anybody confirm that?. I would love if we could keep it a secret until we actually pulled up to the DLH!

My other option - my mom is going with us and will be coming to our house (or we'll pick her up) that morning before we leave for the airport. I thought I might let her tell them "so, I thought maybe we should go to Disneyland today". That way we know we could their reaction on video. Not quite as exciting, but then I wouldn't have to worry about somebody spoiling it along the way. We have been able to pull it off until the hotel quite a few times though!


----------



## mom2rtk

KCmike said:


> Thanks Janet.  Planning on booking the airfare tomorrow and hotel this week.
> 
> 
> 
> It's so hard when they get older.  Our flight out will be really early so they might know something is up when we're going to school an hour earlier!
> Not sure with your situation what you could tell them about where your flying to.  That's a tough one!



So when do you think you're going? Is your college age daughter going?

I'd sure love to book flights but just have too many unknowns right now. I'm really not anticipating this trip with as much excitement as I have our recent WDW trips. But I think I finally figured out that it just doesn't seem real yet. Planning for DLR is just a whole different thing. With WDW I would have made my ADRs weeks ago.


----------



## ashnjam

DisneyJamieCA said:


> We normally fly in to John Wayne and this time we're flying into LAX, so I'm hoping that might throw them off a bit. We're actually doing Universal in August, so I think I might tell them we're going back there.
> 
> I've heard that the Disneyland Express buses don't have the wrapping around them and are plain white - can anybody confirm that?. I would love if we could keep it a secret until we actually pulled up to the DLH!
> 
> My other option - my mom is going with us and will be coming to our house (or we'll pick her up) that morning before we leave for the airport. I thought I might let her tell them "so, I thought maybe we should go to Disneyland today". That way we know we could their reaction on video. Not quite as exciting, but then I wouldn't have to worry about somebody spoiling it along the way. We have been able to pull it off until the hotel quite a few times though!



Disneyland Resort Express did have Disney wrapping for our visit. However the Disneyland Express did not have any disney themed wrap it just said Disneyland Express on the top of the windshield. When booking we were told to specifically look for the Disneyland RESORT Express.


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

ashnjam said:
			
		

> Disneyland Resort Express did have Disney wrapping for our visit. However the Disneyland Express did not have any disney themed wrap it just said Disneyland Express on the top of the windshield. When booking we were told to specifically look for the Disneyland RESORT Express.



Shoot, what is the difference? We've always flown into SNA where the buses are wrapped - is that Disneyland Resort Express?

If it is wrapped it might be fun for them to figure out when the bus pulls up!


----------



## KCmike

mom2rtk said:


> So when do you think you're going? Is your college age daughter going?
> 
> I'd sure love to book flights but just have too many unknowns right now. I'm really not anticipating this trip with as much excitement as I have our recent WDW trips. But I think I finally figured out that it just doesn't seem real yet. Planning for DLR is just a whole different thing. With WDW I would have made my ADRs weeks ago.



Shooting for mid November.  Yep all the kids are going and a friend of my wife is coming along and she has never been to Disneyland before only Disneyworld.  

There is something so special about disneyland (Haunted Mansion overaly, IASM overlay, Carsland Christmas (Radiator Springs Racers is now my second favorite ride of all Disney ones!), Christmas Fireworks and parade, and Billy Hill!

SAD NOTE---------

It's official for WDW that Spectromagic is dead.  RIP. My favorite night time parade and the one I grew up on (so to speak).  Miceage confirmed that they put most of the floats for this parade in the dumpster.  So sad.


----------



## ashnjam

DisneyJamieCA said:


> We normally fly in to John Wayne and this time we're flying into LAX, so I'm hoping that might throw them off a bit. We're actually doing Universal in August, so I think I might tell them we're going back there.
> 
> I've heard that the Disneyland Express buses don't have the wrapping around them and are plain white - can anybody confirm that?. I would love if we could keep it a secret until we actually pulled up to the DLH!
> 
> My other option - my mom is going with us and will be coming to our house (or we'll pick her up) that morning before we leave for the airport. I thought I might let her tell them "so, I thought maybe we should go to Disneyland today". That way we know we could their reaction on video. Not quite as exciting, but then I wouldn't have to worry about somebody spoiling it along the way. We have been able to pull it off until the hotel quite a few times though!





DisneyJamieCA said:


> Shoot, what is the difference? We've always flown into SNA where the buses are wrapped - is that Disneyland Resort Express?
> 
> If it is wrapped it might be fun for them to figure out when the bus pulls up!



We flew into LAX the Disneyland Resort Express is owned by Disney and the Disneyland Express is not I'm guessing?

I imagine no matter how they find out or how you let them know it's going to be fun!


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

ashnjam said:
			
		

> We flew into LAX the Disneyland Resort Express is owned by Disney and the Disneyland Express is not I'm guessing?
> 
> I imagine no matter how they find out or how you let them know it's going to be fun!



Looking online, they are one in the same. And it's operated by Greyline. Disneyland doesn't have their own. I believe this is the one we've taken from SNA, but I know I've read on here that not all of the buses at LAX are wrapped. I guess we'll just wait and see. Thanks for the help.


----------



## ashnjam

Here is a recent thread on here
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=3110889&highlight=disneyland+resort+express


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

ashnjam said:
			
		

> Here is a recent thread on here
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=3110889&highlight=disneyland+resort+express



Yes, but that is comparing Disneyland Express buses to Magic Express (which I've never heard of) vans. Disneyland Express and Disneyland Resort Express seem to be the same thing...buses and from that thread some are wrapped and some are just white. And Disneyland Express is what we've always taken, so I was confused. I do appreciate your help!


----------



## mamaburrito

How are the crowds the first week of the christmas season? Trying to decide between doing a multiday trip November 13-15 or 4-6 (We would do a one day trip eat December if we went with the earlier dates. Thanks!


----------



## Sherry E

mamaburrito said:


> How are the crowds the first week of the christmas season? Trying to decide between doing a multiday trip November 13-15 or 4-6 (We would do a one day trip eat December if we went with the earlier dates. Thanks!



*mamaburrito -*

Welcome!

Let me make sure I am understanding correctly so I can give the best answer.  

Your choice for dates would be either Nov. 4-6 (which is Monday - Wednesday, correct?) or Nov. 13-15 (Wednesday - Friday)?  And the day trip in December would happen only if you choose the 11/4 - 11/6 trip dates?

Okay, assuming that I am correct... first of all, I would still do the one-day trip in December anyway, because there are more things that seem to pop up in the parks in the post-Thanksgiving time frame as opposed to pre-Thanksgiving, not to mention the 3 hotels are decorated after Thanksgiving.

But, December day trip aside...

If you were to go on November 4-6/Mon.-Wed, I am fairly sure you would run into reasonably low crowds because the season will not have officially begun yet, and the decorations will be going up a bit at a time.

So, if you don't really care about seeing the full decorations, the holiday parade, the holiday fireworks, the Jingle Jangle Jamboree, It's a Small World Holiday, etc., then go in the early November time frame and then do the day trip in December.  You will see some decor as it starts to go up in November, but just not everything.

If you want to actually be there when the season is in full swing (minus a few things here and there), choose the 11/13-11/15 dates.

I think that Friday, 11/15 would be kind of busy.  It's possible that even 11/14 could be busier, but I really don't think that the crowds will be crazy or insane on those dates.  I think that some people will go home after 11/11 (Veterans Day).


----------



## mamaburrito

Thank you! Would 11/12-14 be calm as far as crowds go? I'm worried that since it is the first week it will be crowded.


----------



## Sherry E

mamaburrito said:


> Thank you! Would 11/12-14 be calm as far as crowds go? I'm worried that since it is the first week it will be crowded.



I wouldn't worry, but there might be some crowds on opening day.  

Supposedly the holiday season is officially beginning on Tuesday, 11/12, according to the Annual Pass _Backstage Pass_ calendar/newsletter.  Of course, seeing that _Backstage Pass_ was just blatantly incorrect about the date it named as being the start date of Mickey's Halloween Party, I can't even totally trust that _BP_ gave us the correct holiday season start date!

In any case, let's assume for the moment that 11/12 *is* the official season start date.  That date might be busier because it is the first day of the season, and the first day of the season tends to attract extra people.  I was at DLR on the first day of the season in November last year -- which was a Monday -- and there were definitely plenty of people there.

I think that a lot of people head out for the first day just to see if there is anything new.  The weird/tricky thing is that most of the holiday entertainment will probably be up and running on 11/8 (Friday), but it is not guaranteed to be up and running so Disney never calls it the start of the season!

I think you may as well just stick with the trip that starts on 11/13, or go during the low crowd/early November dates and then come back for the December day trip when everything -- including the hotels -- is in full holiday swing.


----------



## mamaburrito

So whatever I decide, I'll be good?  I should just flip a coin. I want the kids to see the snow but I guess there is no guarantee it will be offered the second week. Hmmmm.


----------



## Sherry E

mamaburrito said:


> So whatever I decide, I'll be good?  I should just flip a coin. I want the kids to see the snow but I guess there is no guarantee it will be offered the second week. Hmmmm.



The snow falling on Main Street (it also falls by IASW Holiday and in the New Orleans Square area too, but I like it on Main Street)?  If it's the snow you want, then you'd have to go after the season has officially begun.  Just don't think about or worry about the crowds.  You wouldn't see any snow on Main Street in early November, and that would require you to go again for a day in December.  I'm not even sure the snow will be falling by 11/8, even though (as I mentioned above) most things will probably be unofficially running by 11/8.  

I think you should make the plan to go after 11/12.  I don't think the season will begin (officially) any later than 11/12.  If anything, it might be one day earlier.

The best time to go with lighter crowds and full holiday merriment is the week after Thanksgiving weekend, and then the first week or two of December are pretty good.  But if you are only available to go in that week of 11/13 and you want to see snow, you'd have to go then!

(If, for some crazy reason, there ends up being a hard ticket Christmas party this year, that could affect snow schedules.  So far, though, we have not been informed of any official plans for a party so we have to assume there will not be one unless we hear otherwise.)


----------



## sarah017

I was thinking of spending either the 23rd and the 24th or the 24th and thw 25th at the parks.  Am I Insane??? How are the crowds??? TIA


----------



## Sherry E

sarah017 said:


> I was thinking of spending either the 23rd and the 24th or the 24th and thw 25th at the parks.  Am I Insane??? How are the crowds??? TIA



*sarah017 --*

Do you mean December 23rd and 24th, or November?  I am assuming you mean December?  I will answer as though you were referring to December, but let me know if you meant November!

I, personally, have not been to DLR on those dates.  The closest I've come is the weekend immediately before Christmas.

However, reading what other people have posted through the years would indicate that, yes, there are quite a lot of people in the parks during Christmas week.  I think its worse in the week between Christmas and New Year's, though.

I will add that last year a friend of mine took her two young sons to DLR for the first time, and the only time she was available to take them was Christmas Eve day, Christmas Day and the day after Christmas.  I gave her all kinds of advice on what to do and warned her that it could be very crowded.

When the trip was over I checked in with my friend.  She said that the crowds were substantial but not really bothersome until the evening of 12/25 and beyond.  I think that rain had something to do with that.  So on 12/24 and most of the day on 12/25 she felt that the crowds were bearable.  

So I think that it will be crowded, but it could be bearable.

If you check either Page 1 or Page 2 of this thread, you will see a wonderful detailed post from JediMasterNerd, who was at DLR over Christmas Eve and beyond last year.  His recap could give you a good idea of what to expect!

ETA: Here is the link for JediMasterNerd's review from his trip last year, over the Christmas holiday: http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=47018031&postcount=19


----------



## deb93

First off, hello and thank you to Sherry and all the others for all the magical information in this thread!  I've just finished reading through all the posts and a few of the links from the first page and it answered so many questions (and brought up a couple more!).

By way of introduction, my BF and I are heading to DLR for our first time this Dec 10-14 (Tue-Fri) and we are beyond thrilled, especially to finally see Disney at holiday time.  We are east-coasters so for the past 4 years we've gone to WDW.  Having no kids, we always go in September to take advantage of the low crowds and free dining.  This year, we are bypassing WDW for a trip to CA to visit some family and see Mickey on the west coast.  I am a Type-A planner who has a spreadsheet for our WDW trip and am trying to come to grips with how things are done at DLR (booking tours only 30 days out, really??).  We have our airfare booked and our room at BWPPI so now it's time to work on our park plans.

My first question is about crowds and park hours.  I've subscribed to Touring Plans and they predict low crowds on Tue/Wed/Thu and high crowds on Friday (to be expected), but I've read posts here that say crowds are high on Tuesdays.  Also, I've read posts regarding whether crowds this year may be more like 2011 since the CP is going back to 2 nights.  When I look at Touring Plans, their 2013 predicted crowds and hours are similar to 2012, but when I look at 2011, they show the hours were longer and the crowds higher for the 2nd week of December.  Can anyone shed some more light on what we can expect?  We are planning on buying 4 day PH so we can take our time to soak in all the holiday magic.

Second question is regarding tours - I was originally looking at booking the Walk in Walt's Footsteps tour.  We are not huge Disney history fans, but we both have such a great respect for Walt and what he built that I think that tour would be fun and informative.  Reading this thread, I learned about the Holiday tour which also sounds fun!  Assuming there is NOT a hard-ticket holiday party this year and that the holiday tour will still include the front-row seating for the holiday parade, which one would you recommend?  I'd love to do both since I don't know if/when we'll come back to DLR, but that will depend on finances.  We were also considering the Welcome to DL tour, but it looks like they only run that one Fri-Mon and I just don't think it will have the same impact if we did it on the last day of our tour.

Last question (I know, I'm wordy!!), I'm trying to pull together a rough schedule to fit in the things we don't want to miss.  One of the top goals is to get some of those candy canes - we saw the Guy Fieri special a couple years ago and we MUST get them!  If the schedule follows last year, our best shot will probably be on our final day (Fri) at DL.  If we do the WIWF tour, we would probably do that on Fri morning too (since the crowds are highest that day).  The tour would start at 9:30 - will we have time to get our ticket for the candy canes and be to the tour meet by 9:30?  I think I read on the candy cane superthread that once you have the ticket for your batch, you can pick them up anytime until 3pm.

Whew...I think that's it (for now)!  Thanks so much for all the help...I am now subscribed to this thread so I can keep on top of all the new information as it comes out!


----------



## Sherry E

deb93 said:


> First off, hello and thank you to Sherry and all the others for all the magical information in this thread!  I've just finished reading through all the posts and a few of the links from the first page and it answered so many questions (and brought up a couple more!).
> 
> By way of introduction, my BF and I are heading to DLR for our first time this Dec 10-14 (Tue-Fri) and we are beyond thrilled, especially to finally see Disney at holiday time.  We are east-coasters so for the past 4 years we've gone to WDW.  Having no kids, we always go in September to take advantage of the low crowds and free dining.  This year, we are bypassing WDW for a trip to CA to visit some family and see Mickey on the west coast.  I am a Type-A planner who has a spreadsheet for our WDW trip and am trying to come to grips with how things are done at DLR (booking tours only 30 days out, really??).  We have our airfare booked and our room at BWPPI so now it's time to work on our park plans.
> 
> My first question is about crowds and park hours.  I've subscribed to Touring Plans and they predict low crowds on Tue/Wed/Thu and high crowds on Friday (to be expected), but I've read posts here that say crowds are high on Tuesdays.  Also, I've read posts regarding whether crowds this year may be more like 2011 since the CP is going back to 2 nights.  When I look at Touring Plans, their 2013 predicted crowds and hours are similar to 2012, but when I look at 2011, they show the hours were longer and the crowds higher for the 2nd week of December.  Can anyone shed some more light on what we can expect?  We are planning on buying 4 day PH so we can take our time to soak in all the holiday magic.
> 
> Second question is regarding tours - I was originally looking at booking the Walk in Walt's Footsteps tour.  We are not huge Disney history fans, but we both have such a great respect for Walt and what he built that I think that tour would be fun and informative.  Reading this thread, I learned about the Holiday tour which also sounds fun!  Assuming there is NOT a hard-ticket holiday party this year and that the holiday tour will still include the front-row seating for the holiday parade, which one would you recommend?  I'd love to do both since I don't know if/when we'll come back to DLR, but that will depend on finances.  We were also considering the Welcome to DL tour, but it looks like they only run that one Fri-Mon and I just don't think it will have the same impact if we did it on the last day of our tour.
> 
> Last question (I know, I'm wordy!!), I'm trying to pull together a rough schedule to fit in the things we don't want to miss.  One of the top goals is to get some of those candy canes - we saw the Guy Fieri special a couple years ago and we MUST get them!  If the schedule follows last year, our best shot will probably be on our final day (Fri) at DL.  If we do the WIWF tour, we would probably do that on Fri morning too (since the crowds are highest that day).  The tour would start at 9:30 - will we have time to get our ticket for the candy canes and be to the tour meet by 9:30?  I think I read on the candy cane superthread that once you have the ticket for your batch, you can pick them up anytime until 3pm.
> 
> Whew...I think that's it (for now)!  Thanks so much for all the help...I am now subscribed to this thread so I can keep on top of all the new information as it comes out!



Hello, *deb93*!  

You're welcome!  I'm so glad you joined us and subscribed to the thread -- and the fact that you read through all the posts is incredible too!  I hope that you've begun to gather a lot of info about the season and have a good idea of what to expect.

As you may have noticed, we have some other WDW vets in this thread who are accustomed to planning far in advance.  The way DLR does things and the slow pace at which DLR releases info is a bit frustrating, I think.  I know that *Janet (mom2rtk)* was also commenting on not being able to have ADRs and other details squared away at this point.  

I'm not really sure why -- if DLR wants to be treated as a full-scale vacation destination -- they don't release info for DLR at the same time WDW's info comes out.  If I'm not mistaken, I think that WDW already knows who at least some of their Candlelight narrators will be this year, whereas we won't find out who is narrating our little two nights at DLR until, oh, probably October!

Okay, enough of my senseless babbling.  Let's get to your questions!

First of all, we only know about the Candlelight Ceremony going back to 2 nights because it was leaked out that choir directors and participants had received a letter/email from Disney, referring to 12/7 and 12/8 as being the dates.  Technically, even though that letter went out to the participants a while back, because Disney has not announced anything "officially" or publicly just yet, there is always a chance something could change.  It's always possible -- albeit, probably not likely -- that Disney could decide that 2 nights (down from 20 nights last year) is a bit extreme, and then add back in a couple of extra performances to the schedule (you know, like maybe 3 or 4 nights instead of 2).  Supposedly, the performers in the CP would find out their schedule and details next month...so there is still time for something to change with the CP.  It probably won't, because Disney is probably focused on doing something with this Limited Time Magic deal and tying it into the holidays somehow, but it's possible.

In any case, let's assume that the CP is going back to 2 nights for sure.  I think that Touring Plans's 2013 predictions probably don't reflect that yet.  Again, the CP info has not been officially released to the general public, so even if TP has heard of the 2-night plan, they may not want to jump the gun until we know for 100% sure.

Some people say that Touring Plans is not very good anyway.  I've never used it so I cannot say.  But I have to assume that if the CP is only taking place on those 2 nights, and IF there is not going to be a hard ticket party, the hours and schedule would have to be similar to what the schedule was in 2011.  A party, of course, will throw everything out of whack and will be a whole different story.

I have found that Tuesdays are busier than Mondays in the first 2 weeks of December.  That doesn't mean they are insanely busy and that you won't be able to get anything done -- but I noticed a difference between the crowds on Tuesdays as opposed to Mondays.  That may change this year -- the crowd dynamic can shift, as more folks try to go during times that were previously less crowded.  But I wouldn't worry about it too much.

I can see the dilemma in not knowing which tour to do on this trip.  I kind of lean towards suggesting you do the holiday tour (assuming there is no party) because you not only get actual seats for the holiday parade (which is really fun and festive), along with cocoa, a souvenir cup/mug, a cookie, a souvenir pin and samples of fudge or another holiday treat, but you get priority seating (essentially Fast Pass privileges) for It's a Small World Holiday and Haunted Mansion Holiday.  If you do the last tour of the day, you will end up watching the parade near IASWH when the colorful lights come on -- and that's always a nice treat, as the lights are beautiful.

*Tksbaskets* is one of our holiday tour experts and I know she has enjoyed it when she's done it.  *Laurie/DizNee Luver* also enjoyed it.  

However, fellow DIS'er *danimaroo* (a WDW vet) did the tour last year on her November trip and, if I recall correctly, she wasn't that thrilled with it.  I could be wrong, but I think I remember her saying that it wasn't that great, or that it was only so-so (I am paraphrasing) and not necessary to do again.  She wrote about it in her TR, and there is a link to her TR in the Trip Report post/section on Page 1 (which I think is post #8 or #9).  She also got the famous candy cane!

Seeing that I have not yet dared to venture into the masses of candy cane enthusiasts, I can't say for sure if you'd have time to get the ticket and do the tour, but I think that what you read is correct.  You can probably pick the cane up any time before a certain point once you have the ticket.

I wonder if Trolley Treats in DCA will also have the fresh candy canes again this year.  That really expanded the schedule for the canes last year, as opposed to just having them at Candy Palace in DL -- which is how it used to be, pre-2012.


----------



## Kauinohea

We did the holiday tour in 2012 and LOVED it! I found it really interesting and the fast pass on the rides and seats for the parade cannot be beat! We hope to do it again this year


----------



## tksbaskets

I second loving the Holiday Tour.  If you like to take pictures you may consider that the earlier tour has seating during the daytime parade starting back by IASW and ending up in the Mainstreet area.  The later tour has seating during the evening parade and the route is reversed.

We enjoyed both.  It was the ONLY way I'd ever get my DH and DSs on IASWH.


----------



## mom2rtk

tksbaskets said:


> I second loving the Holiday Tour.  If you like to take pictures you may consider that the earlier tour has seating during the daytime parade starting back by IASW and ending up in the Mainstreet area.  The later tour has seating during the evening parade and the route is reversed.
> 
> We enjoyed both.  It was the ONLY way I'd ever get my DH and DSs on IASWH.



Just curious about the seating for the parade that comes with the tour. I do want to take photos so I really need something in the front row. Would I be better off just staking out my own spot further in advance? I like the idea of the tour and might do it regardless, but just want to think on it with all the info.


----------



## tksbaskets

mom2rtk said:


> Just curious about the seating for the parade that comes with the tour. I do want to take photos so I really need something in the front row. Would I be better off just staking out my own spot further in advance? I like the idea of the tour and might do it regardless, but just want to think on it with all the info.



Much better off doing the tour!!!  You'll be right across from It's a Small World and it's only two rows of padded folding chairs.  In my experience it is no trouble getting one of the front row seats to take pictures!  An added bonus is that they don't allow seating on the other side of the parade so you pictures are just of the parade and NO WAITING!

If you have a few minutes I have pictures of both tours in the trip reports from my signature and you can see for yourself the primo seats.  Sherry may have also linked to the part in the reports that feature the Tour.

Later tour with night viewing.  We are standing facing our seats so you can tell where they are:





Primo day seating!





The characters come so close.  It's great.


----------



## czmom

Great pictures!! I need to look into the holiday tour! Is it something young kids would enjoy (4 and 7)? 

On the other hand- how hard is it to find a parade spot without the tour? Would be first week of December. And I don't care where on the route....just want curbside or front row so the kids can see.


----------



## Betsy82

DisneyJamieCA said:


> Looking online, they are one in the same. And it's operated by Greyline. Disneyland doesn't have their own. I believe this is the one we've taken from SNA, but I know I've read on here that not all of the buses at LAX are wrapped. I guess we'll just wait and see. Thanks for the help.



SNA busses are wrapped, LAX busses are NOT. 

I'm a travel agent and this was part of the on-site training course I attended earlier this year. Hope it helps.


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

Betsy82 said:
			
		

> SNA busses are wrapped, LAX busses are NOT.
> 
> I'm a travel agent and this was part of the on-site training course I attended earlier this year. Hope it helps.



That does help, so I know what to be looking for. So it's just a white bus with "Disneyland Express" in the window?


----------



## lucysmom

Last year we stayed at the GCH and had a great view of Grizzly River Rapids. I am getting ready to make ressies for this year. I was thinking the woods or courtyard view might be Christmasy. Can anyone recommend this view? Do they light up the trees with twinkle lights?


----------



## Sherry E

tksbaskets said:


> I second loving the Holiday Tour.  If you like to take pictures you may consider that the earlier tour has seating during the daytime parade starting back by IASW and ending up in the Mainstreet area.  The later tour has seating during the evening parade and the route is reversed.
> 
> We enjoyed both.  It was the ONLY way I'd ever get my DH and DSs on IASWH.



*TK --*

Haven't there been occasions in which the late afternoon/nighttime parade starts back by IASWH and ends at Main Street?  It may not be the norm, but hasn't it happened?  I could have sworn that I've read a couple of comments when people mentioned sitting by IASWH just before the lights came on, and watching the parade right before that time.  And I also thought that when I had my VIP seats for the parade in December 2011 (at 5:30-ish), the parade started at IASWH and ended at Main Street, which would have meant that the tour folks were sitting by IASWH.  I could be wrong, but I thought there were times when it happened that way.  Maybe not, though?





tksbaskets said:


> ...Sherry may have also linked to the part in the reports that feature the Tour....



*TK -*

Yep.  I took the links from what you posted in the previous Superthread, with your tour photos and review, and copied them in the Holiday Tour section on Page 1 of this thread, along with other tour info.  In fact, I actually referred *Janet/mom2rtk* to those links just the other day!

I also have the links to your most recent DLR holiday TRs in the separate Trip Report post!





lucysmom said:


> Last year we stayed at the GCH and had a great view of Grizzly River Rapids. I am getting ready to make ressies for this year. I was thinking the woods or courtyard view might be Christmasy. Can anyone recommend this view? Do they light up the trees with twinkle lights?



*lucysmom -*

Good question about the most Christmasy view from the GCH room.  I only know of the twinkly trees out in front of the hotel, like where the cars pull up to load/unload (and are those trees lit up year-round?).  I'm not sure what the view would be from the GCH.  The last time I stayed there in December we had a view of, basically, the front entrance area to GCH (with the twinkly trees) and the PPH across the street!


----------



## tksbaskets

Sherry E said:


> *TK --*
> 
> Haven't there been occasions in which the late afternoon/nighttime parade starts back by IASWH and ends at Main Street?  It may not be the norm, but hasn't it happened?  I could have sworn that I've read a couple of comments when people mentioned sitting by IASWH just before the lights came on, and watching the parade right before that time.  And I also thought that when I had my VIP seats for the parade in December 2011 (at 5:30-ish), the parade started at IASWH and ended at Main Street, which would have meant that the tour folks were sitting by IASWH.  I could be wrong, but I thought there were times when it happened that way.  Maybe not, though?



Could be.  I was glad this was the route both time we took pictures.  Worked out well for the position of the sun for our pictures during the day parade.

We won't be doing the tour this year but I hope to get a glimpse of the parade.  Don't know if I'll talk any of my men into it.  They are spoiled by the reserved seating.


----------



## KCmike

Is there a separate thread about the Holiday Tour?  I'm interested.


----------



## Sherry E

tksbaskets said:


> Could be.  I was glad this was the route both time we took pictures.  Worked out well for the position of the sun for our pictures during the day parade.
> 
> We won't be doing the tour this year but I hope to get a glimpse of the parade.  Don't know if I'll talk any of my men into it.  They are spoiled by the reserved seating.



*TK -*

Pssst!  Christmas in July starts on Hallmark in 2 days!  I think there is one movie every night over 7/8-7/11, and then on 7/12 there may be more than one movie that night.  On 7/13 and 7/14 there are movies all day and night (including "Trading Christmas," "Most Wonderful Time of Year" and "Mrs. Miracle").  Even the Hallmark Movie Channel (different from the main Hallmark Channel) is doing their own little Christmas marathon!  I don't see "Farewell, Mr. Kringle" in the line-ups anywhere, but that one will probably be on when the _real_ Christmas marathons begin in early November!





KCmike said:


> Is there a separate thread about the Holiday Tour?  I'm interested.



*Mike --*

Usually, every year after the tour becomes available to purchase tickets for (which should be in October), someone will start a Check-In/Who's Going on the Tour thread.  

For right now, I have a dedicated Holiday Tour category in one of the posts on Page 1 of this thread (under Seasonal Activities, etc.), and you can find out all sorts of Holiday Tour info from those links. 

As I told Janet the other day, *tksbaskets* has all kinds of wonderful Holiday Tour photos and info, as does *Laurie/DizNee Luver* (a plethora of photos!), *areweindisneyyet*, etc.  I've got links to all of that on Page 1, as well as -- if I recall correctly -- a link to a Disney Parks Blog piece about the tour.

DIS'er *danimaroo* visited DLR last November and did the tour, which she chronicled in her TR.  I have the link to her TR in the Trip Report post on Page 1.


----------



## Luisa

Sherry E said:


> TK -
> 
> Pssst!  Christmas in July starts on Hallmark in 2 days!  I think there is one movie every night over 7/8-7/11, and then on 7/12 there may be more than one movie that night.  On 7/13 and 7/14 there are movies all day and night (including "Trading Christmas," "Most Wonderful Time of Year" and "Mrs. Miracle").  Even the Hallmark Movie Channel (different from the main Hallmark Channel) is doing their own little Christmas marathon!  I don't see "Farewell, Mr. Kringle" in the line-ups anywhere, but that one will probably be on when the real Christmas marathons begin in early November!



Just had a look at the tv programming here, looks like in Australia we're a bit behind. Christmas in July starts on the 15th with 'November Christmas', followed by 'All I want for Christmas'. It seems they're playing them all while I'm at work so I'll need to record them for weekend marathons in my pyjamas.  At least it's now winter here so I can get that wintry Christmas feeling.

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## Sherry E

Luisa said:


> Just had a look at the tv programming here, looks like in Australia we're a bit behind. Christmas in July starts on the 15th with 'November Christmas', followed by 'All I want for Christmas'. It seems they're playing them all while I'm at work so I'll need to record them for weekend marathons in my pyjamas.  At least it's now winter here so I can get that wintry Christmas feeling.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using DISBoards



*Luisa --*

That's right!  I forgot that you have your winter now, while we are roasting in the heat over here!  So it is actually perfect for you to be watching some Christmas movies right around this time of year.  It makes more sense for you to be watching than for me to be watching!  You need to get some hot cocoa and bundle up under a blanket while watching predictably sweet Christmas movies!

I'm glad you posted, because it caused me to take another look at my program guide for both the Hallmark Channel and the Hallmark Movie Channel.  (Don't ask me why there are two Hallmark channels.  I guess it's like Lifetime.  There is a Lifetime Channel and a Lifetime Movie Network.)

My programming guide shows one Christmas movie every night on the Hallmark Channel and one every night on the Hallmark Movie Channel, starting on Mon., 7/8.  (The movies are different on each channel.)  When we get to Friday, 7/12, both channels are showing 2 or 3 Christmas movies (again, different ones).  Then, on Sat., 7/13 and Sun., 7/14, there are Christmas movies all day on both of the Hallmark Channels, and they are totally different movies.

When I had originally looked at the Hallmark Channel's movie line-up a few days ago, I saw "The Most Wonderful Time of Year" in the mix (which is one of my favorites).  Now that movie has mysteriously moved over to the Hallmark Movie Channel, which is also where "November Christmas" will run. (I've seen "November Christmas" -- I like both John Corbett and Sam Elliott, and I love that the movie has elements of Halloween and Christmas in it!)

It's all very confusing.  I will probably just be switching back and forth all week and all next weekend!

Don't even get me started on how confusing it gets when Hallmark and Lifetime and ABC Family kick in with their Christmas marathons/countdowns starting at various points in November!  There is a whole lot of channel surfing going on during those times.

And then, when the other channels like TLC and Travel kick in with their "Christmas Lights" specials, and Food Network or Travel Channel run some sort of 'Disney holiday' show, I will be in full TV Christmas frenzy mode!


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

lucysmom said:


> Last year we stayed at the GCH and had a great view of Grizzly River Rapids. I am getting ready to make ressies for this year. I was thinking the woods or courtyard view might be Christmasy. Can anyone recommend this view? Do they light up the trees with twinkle lights?



If it's in the budget, I'd do a DTD view. We've had that all 3 times we've stayed there over the holiday season and the trees are decorated with lights & ornaments. I don't know about the other views.


----------



## Luisa

Sherry E said:


> And then, when the other channels like TLC and Travel kick in with their "Christmas Lights" specials, and Food Network or Travel shows some sort of 'Disney holiday' show, I will be in full TV Christmas frenzy mode!



Oh, I can't wait for all of those to start! I'll be checking the guide before I leave and while I'm traveling in case there's any changes! Thank goodness for remote record and a dad who's a quick draw on the remote when he sees a show I might like!

I've now booked all my shuttles to and from airports so now everything is booked all I have to do is count down the next four and a bit months, which will be helped by everyone's holiday time updates, info and photos!!


----------



## tksbaskets

Luisa said:


> Just had a look at the tv programming here, looks like in Australia we're a bit behind. Christmas in July starts on the 15th with 'November Christmas', followed by 'All I want for Christmas'. It seems they're playing them all while I'm at work so I'll need to record them for weekend marathons in my pyjamas.  At least it's now winter here so I can get that wintry Christmas feeling.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using DISBoards



Sherry and Luisa - I've already got my DVR set


----------



## Sherry E

DisneyJamieCA said:


> If it's in the budget, I'd do a DTD view. We've had that all 3 times we've stayed there over the holiday season and the trees are decorated with lights & ornaments. I don't know about the other views.



*DisneyJamieCA --*

I've had that DTD view at the GCH before.  It is a nice view -- although the room was down the infamous endless hallways -- and we could see some fireworks from the room, which was a great plus!  

I thought that those Downtown Disney trees (which aren't pine/spruce trees, but just their regular everyday trees) have the colored ball things hanging on them all the time, year-round?  It seems like I have seen those colored balls/lights even in non-holiday time frames, but I could be wrong.

In any case, the DTD view is a fun one!





Luisa said:


> Oh, I can't wait for all of those to start! I'll be checking the guide before I leave and while I'm traveling in case there's any changes! Thank goodness for remote record and a dad who's a quick draw on the remote when he sees a show I might like!
> 
> I've now booked all my shuttles to and from airports so now everything is booked all I have to do is count down the next four and a bit months, which will be helped by everyone's holiday time updates, info and photos!!



*Luisa --*

The Third Annual Theme Week Countdown is coming very, very soon -- if that doesn't help the time fly by and build anticipation for your trip, I don't know what will.  

And stay tuned, because I will soon be posting an announcement about the Countdown's "twist" this year -- or, rather, not so much a twist but more of an added, extra little element to it that will up the ante and make it more fun!

Every year it seems that TLC and/or Travel -- and now even HGTV -- air some sort of brand new Christmas decorations/lights special, in addition to re-running all of the older ones.  (One of my favorites is "The Most Christmasy Places in America.")  My DVR is probably more than 50% full with various Halloween and Christmas lights/decorations/events shows that I've caught on Food Network, HGTV, the DIY Network, Travel, TLC and probably other places I am forgetting.  

I actually wonder how long Food Network will continue to run the Guy Fieri "Guy's Disney Holiday" special about Disneyland on Food Network.  I thought it would have been gone last year, as it needs to be updated.  It was actually shot during the holiday season of 2008 -- five years ago -- but it first began airing on Food Network in 2009, when it replaced the Raven Symone-hosted WDW/holiday/food special that was part of the Christmas TV rotation.  "Guy's Disney Holiday" has aired every year since 2009.




tksbaskets said:


> Sherry and Luisa - I've already got my DVR set



*TK -*

But for which channel?  Hallmark Channel or Hallmark Movie Channel?  They both have Christmas in July movies all this week, with the heaviest concentration over the weekend when the movies run all day.


----------



## mom2rtk

tksbaskets said:


> Much better off doing the tour!!!  You'll be right across from It's a Small World and it's only two rows of padded folding chairs.  In my experience it is no trouble getting one of the front row seats to take pictures!  An added bonus is that they don't allow seating on the other side of the parade so you pictures are just of the parade and NO WAITING!
> 
> If you have a few minutes I have pictures of both tours in the trip reports from my signature and you can see for yourself the primo seats.  Sherry may have also linked to the part in the reports that feature the Tour.
> 
> Later tour with night viewing.  We are standing facing our seats so you can tell where they are:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Primo day seating!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The characters come so close.  It's great.



Thank you so much for answering and for posting the photos. That helps a lot!

Is the reserved seating only during the daytime parade? It seems to me that might be a nice night time spot to photograph the parade with the IASMH lights behind the parade.


----------



## mom2rtk

Sherry E said:


> *TK -*
> 
> Yep.  I took the links from what you posted in the previous Superthread, with your tour photos and review, and copied them in the Holiday Tour section on Page 1 of this thread, along with other tour info.  In fact, I actually referred *Janet/mom2rtk* to those links just the other day!



Just wanted to say thanks so much for that Sherry! Things got busy here last week so I haven't gotten to read through the linked reports you so kindly gave me, but I'm going to this week. I think that's going to help a lot. It will also help get me over my "I'm planning a Disney trip but not going to WDW  so don't have any planning to do yet" blues.


----------



## lwanthony

We have had the reserved seating for the parade at night, and it is spectacular!


----------



## mom2rtk

lwanthony said:


> We have had the reserved seating for the parade at night, and it is spectacular!



I bet it is. Not that it matters. Assuming there is no Christmas party affecting the parade times, I already told my daughter I need to see it at least once in daylight and once at night. I bet I'll love it more at night, but at WDW they don't show the Christmas parade during the day until after the last party has been held, which has always been too late in the season for us to be there. So it will be a nice treat to see it during the daylight as well.


----------



## Kauinohea

Our flight arrives at 645 in the morning...looks like the shuttle service starts at 730 (DL express). Has anyone had experience taking rah first shuttle of the morning? Is it really there at 730... Or will we be waiting for a while?


----------



## larina

lwanthony said:
			
		

> We have had the reserved seating for the parade at night, and it is spectacular!


It really is. Everyone should experience it at least once.



			
				mom2rtk said:
			
		

> I bet it is. Not that it matters. Assuming there is no Christmas party affecting the parade times, I already told my daughter I need to see it at least once in daylight and once at night. I bet I'll love it more at night, but at WDW they don't show the Christmas parade during the day until after the last party has been held, which has always been too late in the season for us to be there. So it will be a nice treat to see it during the daylight as well.


I have seen it at night, and it is INCREDIBLE, but I plan to catch it during the day this time too. Mostly for the bright colors and to see the characters better.


----------



## mom2rtk

larina said:


> It really is. Everyone should experience it at least once.
> 
> 
> I have seen it at night, and it is INCREDIBLE, but I plan to catch it during the day this time too. Mostly for the bright colors and to see the characters better.



Do you recommend seeing it back by IASWH or out on Main Street with the castle in the background? Oh, the quandaries we must face in life sometimes!  I've done OK photographing the WDW version at night, but do look forward to the much easier photographic conditions that daylight provides.


----------



## larina

mom2rtk said:
			
		

> Do you recommend seeing it back by IASWH or out on Main Street with the castle in the background? Oh, the quandaries we must face in life sometimes!  I've done OK photographing the WDW version at night, but do look forward to the much easier photographic conditions that daylight provides.



We had preferred seating by IASW and it was quite magical. It wa awesome to watch IASW light up at dusk. This year we are going to do the holiday tour, since AAA doesn't do preferred seating for the parade any more, and hope to secure the same spot that we did last year.


----------



## Sherry E

mom2rtk said:


> Just wanted to say thanks so much for that Sherry! Things got busy here last week so I haven't gotten to read through the linked reports you so kindly gave me, but I'm going to this week. I think that's going to help a lot. It will also help get me over my "I'm planning a Disney trip but not going to WDW  so don't have any planning to do yet" blues.



You're welcome, *Janet*!

I am secretly hoping that when I start our 3rd Annual Theme Week Countdown (coming very soon, like by the beginning of August, at the latest -- it is still being mapped out) and you see the photos a-rollin' in for all of the different themes, that will help you shake your "no planning to do" blues too!  

Right now, it's the calm before the storm.  The Theme Weeks usually stir things up and get people to come out of hiding and share photos.

Plus, this year it is going to be beneficial for people to pay attention to the Theme Week Countdown, when it begins -- and that includes people who have photos to share, and people who do not have photos to share!

But, more to be revealed about that soon.... Muahahahahahahahaha!!!!


----------



## mom2rtk

Sherry E said:


> You're welcome, *Janet*!
> 
> I am secretly hoping that when I start our 3rd Annual Theme Week Countdown (coming very soon, like by the beginning of August, at the latest -- it is still being mapped out) and you see the photos a-rollin' in for all of the different themes, that will help you shake your "no planning to do" blues too!
> 
> Right now, it's the calm before the storm.  The Theme Weeks usually stir things up and get people to come out of hiding and share photos.
> 
> Plus, this year it is going to be beneficial for people to pay attention to the Theme Week Countdown, when it begins -- and that includes people who have photos to share, and people who do not have photos to share!
> 
> But, more to be revealed about that soon.... Muahahahahahahahaha!!!!



Well, there you go, making me smile and starting to get the excitement going! 

I do think it's going to sneak up on me in a big way. Early August is when our son is leaving for college, so all of our planning is focused on him right now. I'm going to need a good distraction when we get back from the drop-off!

The photos will be great, as I want to make a list of different shots I don't want to forget when I'm there.


----------



## laurasvwee

Does anyone know off hand how much the holiday tour is? I am sure that I read it in this thread some where but not sure that I could find it. I am considering it even though My DH didn't what us to have set plans for this trip( Nov. 17-21). He is hoping for low crowds and take our time doing everything. I want to do f! If no party and the party if there is one and woc if its holiday themed


----------



## Sherry E

mom2rtk said:


> Well, there you go, making me smile and starting to get the excitement going!
> 
> I do think it's going to sneak up on me in a big way. Early August is when our son is leaving for college, so all of our planning is focused on him right now. I'm going to need a good distraction when we get back from the drop-off!
> 
> The photos will be great, as I want to make a list of different shots I don't want to forget when I'm there.



*Janet --*

Yes, you will need to focus on something festive after sending your son off to school!

I think the Countdown will also help to pass the time and fill the gaps in between waves of news we may get from various sources!  And it will be a good source of photo ideas for you.

It would probably help to keep everyone in the spirit if we were actually hearing more in the way of news now -- any news.  Even just an official Holiday World of Color announcement would be something to chew on.  But DLR is notorious for taking their sweet time.





laurasvwee said:


> Does anyone know off hand how much the holiday tour is? I am sure that I read it in this thread some where but not sure that I could find it. I am considering it even though My DH didn't what us to have set plans for this trip( Nov. 17-21). He is hoping for low crowds and take our time doing everything. I want to do f! If no party and the party if there is one and woc if its holiday themed



*laurasvwee --*

Hello again!

When in doubt, if you ever forget where something is, you can always go back to Page 1 of this thread and scroll down the posts.  There is a Holiday Tour category in Post #4 on the first page.  But we have plenty of people here who are more than willing to help, so hopefully we can always get you an answer of some kind.

This is a link to a Blog about the tour (from the Disney Parks Blog), from last year - http://disneyparks.disney.go.com/bl...d-tours-holiday-time-at-disneyland-park-tour/.  

Laurie (I wonder if that is Laurie/DizNee Luver, who is from this board?) posts in the Comments under the Blog that the price is $68.  However, I know that there is some sort of AP discount, and I think that Disney Visa Card holders and Disney Vacation Club owners can get a discount on the tour (not sure how much less it was with the discount last year, though?).


----------



## tksbaskets

mom2rtk said:


> Thank you so much for answering and for posting the photos. That helps a lot!
> 
> Is the reserved seating only during the daytime parade? It seems to me that might be a nice night time spot to photograph the parade with the IASMH lights behind the parade.



Our experience was the earlier tour (started around 13:30)had seating for the day parade and the later tour (started around 3:30) had seating for the night parade.



laurasvwee said:


> Does anyone know off hand how much the holiday tour is? I am sure that I read it in this thread some where but not sure that I could find it. I am considering it even though My DH didn't what us to have set plans for this trip( Nov. 17-21). He is hoping for low crowds and take our time doing everything. I want to do f! If no party and the party if there is one and woc if its holiday themed



Like Sherry posted I believe it was right around $65.  We did get a Disney Visa/Vacation Club discount or 10% or so.

Someone asked if the tour is OK for kids....we had little ones on our first tour.  The only issue was the headphones were a bit big for them.  I've heard bringing a headband or your own ear buds/headphones solved that issue.


----------



## larina

laurasvwee said:
			
		

> Does anyone know off hand how much the holiday tour is? I am sure that I read it in this thread some where but not sure that I could find it....



When I checked a few months back, they said the price was not yet set and to check back in August or September. I figure I'll probably hear it here first.


----------



## Sherry E

As I mentioned in my above post, this comment was under the Parks Blog I linked from last year:



> Laurie on October 16th, 2012 at 6:21 pm -
> 
> "I just called. The price is *$68* They said there will be about 15 people per group."



We know that the tour will not be any less expensive than that this year.  If anything, it will be more expensive.  But with an AP/DVC/Disney Visa discount the price will be a little cheaper.  

​
So, *TK* -

Hallmark or Hallmark Movies?

​

Is anyone (other than Janet) noticing the hints I am dropping about the Theme Week Countdown?  This year's Countdown is going to require you to pay attention when it gets going (you'll find out why soon enough), so don't let yourself miss out on anything!


----------



## funatdisney

Hello Everyone!

I am planning a three day trip to DLR with the Hubby this December. I am in no way a newbie to DLR or Christmas time in DLR. But I am in no way an expert on par to Sherry E! Still I am looking forward to this short trip for two reasons. 

1. I rarely take a Christmas time trip of this length to DLR. My DLR Christmas experiences are mostly 3 to 4 one day trips. Looking forward to setting in and enjoying the sights and sounds of a Disneyland Christmas.

2. We are not taking the kids (2 teenage daughters; one of which will be 18) What a treat that will be! I call that an early Christmas present to our marriage  

Anyhow...It is always nice to keep in touch with other DLR Folks for this very special time of the year at the Disneyland Resort. Very few things are as magical as DLR at Christmas time! I need to keep up with the latest news and info and this is the place to do it.

Sherry E: I look forward to your Theme Week Countdown. Sounds like fun!


----------



## larina

Sherry E said:
			
		

> ....Is anyone (other than Janet) to the hints I am dropping about the Theme Week Countdown?  This year's Countdown is going to require you to pay attention when it gets going (you'll find out why soon enough), so don't let yourself miss out on anything!


I am so incredibly excited for the countdown this year. I followed last year, but it just isn't the same...

Oh, and thanks for all the info on Christmas in July folks. I am a Christmas nut, maybe even more than a Disney nut.


----------



## Sherry E

funatdisney said:


> Hello Everyone!
> 
> I am planning a three day trip to DLR with the Hubby this December. I am in no way a newbie to DLR or Christmas time in DLR. But I am in no way an expert on par to Sherry E! Still I am looking forward to this short trip for two reasons.
> 
> 1. I rarely take a Christmas time trip of this length to DLR. My DLR Christmas experiences are mostly 3 to 4 one day trips. Looking forward to setting in and enjoying the sights and sounds of a Disneyland Christmas.
> 
> 2. We are not taking the kids (2 teenage daughters; one of which will be 18) What a treat that will be! I call that an early Christmas present to our marriage
> 
> Anyhow...It is always nice to keep in touch with other DLR Folks for this very special time of the year at the Disneyland Resort. Very few things are as magical as DLR at Christmas time! I need to keep up with the latest news and info and this is the place to do it.
> 
> Sherry E: I look forward to your Theme Week Countdown. Sounds like fun!



Welcome back, *Liza*!

I had to laugh at "_What a treat that will be! I call that an early Christmas present to our marriage_" in regards to the kids not being there!  Maybe it's not funny, but I got a hoot out of it because it was written in such a funny way!


----------



## mom2rtk

Well, I've never planned a DL holiday trip for real before so I've never followed along on a countdown, so I'm definitely excited!  I might have followed the thread last year for a bit, but ducked out once we committed on WDW so was not along for the countdown.

So you're going to drop a big, previously unknow piece of the planning puzzle every day of the countdown, right Sherry? 

First day you could tell us when the holiday tours open up for bookings.

Second day you could confirm when holiday WOC begins.

Third day you could let us know what Mickey and Minnie will be wearing in the parks for the season.

Fourth day you could let us know if there will be any special holiday characters out.

Fifth day you could tell us what sort of cute holiday popcorn buckets they'll be selling this year.

And so on...... until on the final day you let us know whether there will indeed be a hard ticket party this year.

Of course, in the absence of hard facts, I'd settle for creative rumors.


----------



## Sherry E

larina said:


> I am so incredibly excited for the countdown this year. I followed last year, but it just isn't the same...
> 
> Oh, and thanks for all the info on Christmas in July folks. I am a Christmas nut, maybe even more than a Disney nut.



Good!  'Cause there might just be something rewarding in it (_a small giveaway/prize_) for a couple of lucky people who participate or pay close attention!  I'm glad you will be participating again,* larina*!

You know, I stumbled upon a whole hotbed o' Christmas/holiday-related discussion forums that I never knew existed!  

After finding Magical Holiday Home, I then found All Things Christmas, My Merry Christmas.com, Christmas Fan Club, Christmas Talk, etc.  There is a whole site called The Merry Network that features all kinds of sub-sites about different Christmas/holiday things (Real Christmas, Real Halloween, Real Thanksgiving, Tis the Season, etc.).  

Am I way behind the Christmas times?  Did everyone else know about these sites already?  I had no idea that there was this whole Christmas subculture going on -- and I haven't been a part of it, for goodness' sake!  I need to get on board!


----------



## mom2rtk

Sherry E said:


> Good!  'Cause there might just be something rewarding in it (_a small giveaway/prize_) for a couple of lucky people who participate or pay close attention!  I'm glad you will be participating again,* larina*!
> 
> You know, I stumbled upon a whole hotbed o' Christmas/holiday-related discussion forums that I never knew existed!
> 
> After finding Magical Holiday Home, I then found All Things Christmas, My Merry Christmas.com, Christmas Fan Club, Christmas Talk, etc.  There is a whole site called The Merry Network that features all kinds of sub-sites about different Christmas/holiday things (Real Christmas, Real Halloween, Real Thanksgiving, Tis the Season, etc.).
> 
> Am I way behind the Christmas times?  Did everyone else know about these sites already?  I had no idea that there was this whole Christmas subculture going on -- and I haven't been a part of it, for goodness' sake!  I need to get on board!



I guess you learn something new every day. I had no idea! I've always been a big Christmas nut, but nowhere nearly as dedicated as some of you have described. I feel like I'll be learning from the master.


----------



## funatdisney

Sherry E said:


> I had to laugh at "_What a treat that will be! I call that an early Christmas present to our marriage_" in regards to the kids not being there!  Maybe it's not funny, but I got a hoot out of it because it was written in such a funny way!



Glad you enjoyed my "marriage Christmas gift" comment. No offense taken on my part. It was meant to be funny in a "kidding on the square" kind of way. (grins)



Sherry E said:


> You know, I stumbled upon a whole hotbed o' Christmas/holiday-related discussion forums that I never knew existed!
> 
> After finding Magical Holiday Home, I then found All Things Christmas, My Merry Christmas.com, Christmas Fan Club, Christmas Talk, etc.  There is a whole site called The Merry Network that features all kinds of sub-sites about different Christmas/holiday things (Real Christmas, Real Halloween, Real Thanksgiving, Tis the Season, etc.).
> 
> Am I way behind the Christmas times?  Did everyone else know about these sites already?  I had no idea that there was this whole Christmas subculture going on -- and I haven't been a part of it, for goodness' sake!  I need to get on board!



Oh dear! I just don't have enough time in a day to get into these sites, but I wouldn't be surprised it I did!


----------



## Sherry E

*Janet --*

If only I had all of that info for 2013 to give out! 

Well, I can say that the characters will probably be wearing winter sweaters and Christmas scarves in some areas (maybe at the Jingle Jangle Jamboree and on Main Street).  Santa Goofy will probably be at the JJJ, along with 'real' Santa.

It would be nice to find out the party thing first, even before the rest of it, just to get it out of the way once and for all.

You know, *Liza/funatdisney*, who just posted above, has a husband who is an avid photo buff as well, and I think he has taken some cool shots with the Nikon.  Maybe those will give you some ideas too!


​

*Liza --*

When are your December dates again?  Are you staying at the Villas or elsewhere?  I wonder if you and *tksbaskets* will be there at the same time??  TK and family are staying at the Villas in mid-December.  If you're there too, maybe you will be neighbors!



​

*Janet --*

I love Christmas and it's nice to get a small dose of it in the middle of summer, but I don't typically bust out the Christmas songs and holiday TV in a serious way until the start of November.  I wanted a little tiny, short-lasting bit of Christmas spirit the other day, and somehow found all of those other sites after I'd found Magical Holiday Home.  Each one is more Christmasy than the next, and they provide tons of info on decorating, cooking, crafts, holiday TV/movies/music, etc.!  Those people are hardcore Christmas enthusiasts, year-round.  In fact, I saw a couple of screen names that looked familiar and I think those folks may, possibly, belong to the DIS, too.

I also looked for Halloween stuff, and found my way to Halloweenforum.com (which I think is associated with Christmas Fan Club.com)...and the page was all black.  My aging eyes could barely make out any of the text!  I get that it's a Halloween forum and there have to be dark, spooky colors, but...some of us are old and need a lighter background!  At least all of the Christmas forums are brightly colored and easy to read!


----------



## czmom

I can't wait for the Theme Week Countdown to start! 
I am still here and reading along....just mostly planned and waiting for more information to be released. 
Only 146 days to go!!!


----------



## funatdisney

*Sherry E*, I will be in a DVC Grand Californian one bedroom Villa from 12/14 to the 12/16. 

And for those planning to visit DLR during this Holiday Season, I have started a December Check In thread. I have included links to weather and dining information on the first page. I will include more information as needed. 

If you wish to post your December travel dates and lodging you can go to The December Check In thread to do so. Hope to see you there!


----------



## mvf-m11c

Nice to see you back on the threads Liza. It would be nice for me and my family to go back to the DLR during the Holiday season in December but going in November is just fun as well so I won't have to wait longer.

Still have awhile to go until the Holiday season at the DLR and I am still thinking of the Holiday season even though we are in the summertime right now. 

It will be fun again to participate in the Theme Week Countdown until mid November.


----------



## funatdisney

mvf-m11c said:


> Nice to see you back on the threads Liza. It would be nice for me and my family to go back to the DLR during the Holiday season in December but going in November is just fun as well so I won't have to wait longer.
> 
> Still have awhile to go until the Holiday season at the DLR and I am still thinking of the Holiday season even though we are in the summertime right now.
> 
> It will be fun again to participate in the Theme Week Countdown until mid November.



Thanks Bret! Glad to be back. I know it has been a long time since I have posted, but every once in a while I have come back here to read some threads here and there. 

Summertime will quickly fly and before you know it you will be on your way to DLR for some Holiday fun.

I am going for a two day trip in November for my younger DD. She is turning 16 this year and her birthday is on Thanksgiving day! So for her sweet 16th I booked a room for her on 11/30 to 12/1. I don't really call this a "trip". It is only for two days and it is on a busy Holiday weekend. In addition, I am going with two teenage girls with no other adults. I plan on taking lots of pictures to keep me busy!


----------



## mom2rtk

czmom said:


> mostly planned and waiting for more information to be released.
> Only 146 days to go!!!



Showoff! 



Now quit making me look bad! 

I haven't booked air, hotel or tickets yet. But I have done the most important step........ I decided I'm going to Disneyland!


----------



## mvf-m11c

funatdisney said:


> Thanks Bret! Glad to be back. I know it has been a long time since I have posted, but every once in a while I have come back here to read some threads here and there.
> 
> Summertime will quickly fly and before you know it you will be on your way to DLR for some Holiday fun.
> 
> I am going for a two day trip in November for my younger DD. She is turning 16 this year and her birthday is on Thanksgiving day! So for her sweet 16th I booked a room for her on 11/30 to 12/1. I don't really call this a "trip". It is only for two days and it is on a busy Holiday weekend. In addition, I am going with two teenage girls with no other adults. I plan on taking lots of pictures to keep me busy!



I haven't posted a lot on the threads since I have been busy with work. There are times when I do my updates on my trip reports and barely read the threads. It is nice to be on my computer and read on the threads. I just got back a week ago from DL.

Summertime will go by quickly and all of a sudden it will be the Holiday season at the DLR. But first we are waiting to get to next month for the D23 Expo. I can't wait till next month for the D23 Expo. Maybe this time, I will be able to meet you in person during the D23 Expo trip.

That is nice to hear that you and your younger DD will be going to the DLR during the Holiday season before your trip in December. That is very neat that your DD is turning 16 on Thanksgiving day. I will be there on 11/22 to 11/24 for my annual Holiday trip. I can't wait to see what kind of pictures you will be taking during the trip.


----------



## Kilala

I'm plaining on going twice this year. I know I want to go on the 18th. I'm not sure about the other date yet. It's up to my friend.I will be  dressing up as my OC wolf character Rain and a character from the musical Cats, Demeter.


----------



## tksbaskets

Sherry E said:


> So, *TK* -
> 
> Hallmark or Hallmark Movies?
> 
> ​
> 
> Is anyone (other than Janet) noticing the hints I am dropping about the Theme Week Countdown?  This year's Countdown is going to require you to pay attention when it gets going (you'll find out why soon enough), so don't let yourself miss out on anything!



Alas, we only have the Hallmark Channel on our Directv subscription.  I'll have to make do with those offerings 

The countdown sounds great!


----------



## Sherry E

mvf-m11c said:


> ...
> Still have awhile to go until the Holiday season at the DLR and I am still thinking of the Holiday season even though we are in the summertime right now.
> 
> It will be fun again to participate in the Theme Week Countdown until mid November.



Hi, *Bret*!

You're not alone.  You know how I am -- I am not a Summer fan.  I'm already over Summer and we are barely even into the season.  It can't end soon enough for me.  I am fast-forwarding in my mind to Autumn, Halloween, the holidays... I am just mentally trying to skip ahead to at least September.  

However, having to endure the long hot Summer (and Lord only knows how hot it will be in August!) does serve one very good purpose, and that is to make the arrival of Fall much sweeter -- and all the more rewarding!  If it were Halloween/Fall/Christmas/Winter all year-round, there would be no excitement for any of it (not even from me!).  Some people merely tolerate the holidays to get to Spring and Summer.  I tolerate Summer to get to Fall and Winter! 

Can you believe we are almost at Theme Week Countdown time again -- for the 3rd straight year?  How time flies!  The thing is that now we are armed with even more photos (and new material) for the countdown than we were one year ago.  We keep building our collection of photos to use, and more people will join in this year (I have a hunch), so the Theme Weeks get more interesting with each passing year.





Kilala said:


> I'm plaining on going twice this year. I know I want to go on the 18th. I'm not sure about the other date yet. It's up to my friend.I will be  dressing up as my OC wolf character Rain and a character from the musical Cats, Demeter.



Hi, *Kilala*!  

I think you may have been intending to post in the Halloween thread?  I am guessing that someone has begun an MHP Check-In/Meet thread by now, hopefully, so be sure to post your dates and costume info there.





tksbaskets said:


> Alas, we only have the Hallmark Channel on our Directv subscription.  I'll have to make do with those offerings
> 
> The countdown sounds great!



*TK --*

I'm not even sure how I ended up with the Hallmark Movie Channel.  I didn't order it.  It seems like my cable provider used to offer it years ago.  Then it disappeared.  Suddenly, one day, I discovered that I had the channel once again.

The good news is that the regular Hallmark Channel -- the one that you have as part of Directv -- is the main hub of holiday-ness, for the most part.  This particular week the two Hallmark channels are neck and neck as far as running holiday programming.  *But* when we get to November and the Hallmark Christmas marathon starts, the Hallmark Movie Channel does not follow suit right away.  In fact, the HMC doesn't begin airing their holiday movies for a while.  It's mainly the Hallmark Channel that features all of the holiday fun for the bulk of the season!


----------



## mvf-m11c

Sherry E said:


> Hi, *Bret*!
> 
> You're not alone.  You know how I am -- I am not a Summer fan.  I'm already over Summer and we are barely even into the season.  It can't end soon enough for me.  I am fast-forwarding in my mind to Autumn, Halloween, the holidays... I am just mentally trying to skip ahead to at least September.
> 
> However, having to endure the long hot Summer (and Lord only knows how hot it will be in August!) does serve one very good purpose, and that is to make the arrival of Fall much sweeter -- and all the more rewarding!  If it were Halloween/Fall/Christmas/Winter all year-round, there would be no excitement for any of it (not even from me!).  Some people merely tolerate the holidays to get to Spring and Summer.  I tolerate Summer to get to Fall and Winter!
> 
> Can you believe we are almost at Theme Week Countdown time again -- for the 3rd straight year?  How time flies!  The thing is that now we are armed with even more photos (and new material) for the countdown than we were one year ago.  We keep building our collection of photos to use, and more people will join in this year (I have a hunch), so the Theme Weeks get more interesting with each passing year.



I have no problem with the summertime as long as it is not over 100. Just before I left for my late June trip, Sactown was in the 100 for 7 days straight and we were glad to get away for a couple of days in SoCal. Thinking of the Holiday season makes me feel a lot better of not thinking of the heat. I know that you aren't a summer type person and we all can't wait to get to the Halloween and Holiday season at the DLR. Even during the summertime, I still like to listen and watch "Believe...In Holiday Magic" fireworks and "A Christmas Fantasy" parade at the DLR as well as "Mickey's Once Upon a Christmastime" parade and "Holiday Wishes" fireworks. 

I expect to be hot in August when I come down for the D23 Expo. The weather in August is really hot than June and July and maybe it can be just like these month (but I don't expect it since I have been to the DLR in August the last 5 years). There are times when I like it during the summertime especially at night when I enjoy the nighttime shows like the fireworks, WoC and F! where I don't have to wear a jacket and long pants where I can wear a t-shirt and shorts at night (I do enjoy that during the summertime which is the best thing about it). Just as time will go by quickly and all of a sudden we will be in Fall & Winter for the Halloween and Holiday season.

The Theme Week Countdown is almost upon us and I have to get the photos ready for the countdown. There have been more and more DISers that have contribute ever since the first one and last year it got better. Just like you said that we will be seeing a lot of pictures for this years Them Week Countdown and I can't wait to see other people pictures from their view.


----------



## Sherry E

mvf-m11c said:


> I have no problem with the summertime as long as it is not over 100. Just before I left for my late June trip, Sactown was in the 100 for 7 days straight and we were glad to get away for a couple of days in SoCal. Thinking of the Holiday season makes me feel a lot better of not thinking of the heat. I know that you aren't a summer type person and we all can't wait to get to the Halloween and Holiday season at the DLR. Even during the summertime, I still like to listen and watch "Believe...In Holiday Magic" fireworks and "A Christmas Fantasy" parade at the DLR as well as "Mickey's Once Upon a Christmastime" parade and "Holiday Wishes" fireworks.
> 
> I expect to be hot in August when I come down for the D23 Expo. The weather in August is really hot than June and July and maybe it can be just like these month (but I don't expect it since I have been to the DLR in August the last 5 years). There are times when I like it during the summertime especially at night when I enjoy the nighttime shows like the fireworks, WoC and F! where I don't have to wear a jacket and long pants where I can wear a t-shirt and shorts at night (I do enjoy that during the summertime which is the best thing about it). Just as time will go by quickly and all of a sudden we will be in Fall & Winter for the Halloween and Holiday season.
> 
> The Theme Week Countdown is almost upon us and I have to get the photos ready for the countdown. There have been more and more DISers that have contribute ever since the first one and last year it got better. Just like you said that we will be seeing a lot of pictures for this years Them Week Countdown and I can't wait to see other people pictures from their view.




*Bret --*

On which dates is the Expo happening in August?  I keep forgetting the dates. I need to establish if you will be missing anything important in the Theme Week Countdown while you're gone.  I may have to do some reorganizing of categories if you're going to be gone.  We have to have your participation for at least some of the categories!  It wouldn't be a complete Countdown without your pictures!

I do hope that both the holiday fireworks and parade are available for the whole season this year, and not held hostage to some paid party.  I know how much you love them -- especially the fireworks!

I was just peeking around on MousePlanet a while ago -- I wanted to see what they printed about the MHP, and if it was any different than what was already released on the AP site today.  Right underneath the info about the MHP, there was a small article/blog about the Candlelight Ceremony and a possible party.  MP has heard a different things about the Ceremony and why it was cut back to 2 nights again (money, management, etc.)...but they have also heard that it is possible that it won't be only 2 nights, and that it might be 2 nights in Town Square and more nights over in DCA.  

MP also basically mentioned that a hard ticket party would have to include enough entertainment in it to get people to by tickets, but to not take away things that yearly holiday visitors plan for.

Exactly my thinking too, MousePlanet!!  At least someone is on the same page with me!

MP mentioned Halloween Screams being part of "regular" Halloween Time entertainment when it was made a Halloween party exclusive, but that is not entirely true.  It was only available for one year (2009) to the general public, and that was to build up interest in it.  As of 2010, HS was a party exclusive.

How many years have Believe in Holiday Magic and Christmas Fantasy Parade been available to holiday visitors at this point?  Much longer than one year!


----------



## funatdisney

Sherry E said:


> On which dates is the Expo happening in August?



The D23 Expo is Thursday, August 9 to Sunday Aug 11. And yes I am going. 

Could it be I have too many Disney events this year? I say "Not enough!"  Really one could not get enough of Disney in my book.


----------



## Sherry E

funatdisney said:


> The D23 Expo is Thursday, August 9 to Sunday Aug 11. And yes I am going.
> 
> Could it be I have too many Disney events this year? I say "Not enough!"  Really one could not get enough of Disney in my book.



Thanks for confirming the dates, *Liza*!  I remember seeing that you were going in that thread that ImTooExcitedToSleep started (about a possible meet), but I neglected to ask what the dates were.

I thought I vaguely recalled that 8/11 was involved in the Expo a while back (when I was trying to sign up for the free D23 Membership offered by the Disney Store), and I think I ruled out trying to go as soon as I saw Sun., 8/11.  Not that 8/11 has anything to do with 8/9 or 8/10, but 8/11 is a huge TV day for me.  Three big shows that I watch will all be on that night, starting at 6 p.m. -- one of which I have been waiting for just under a year -- and I must get in the zone and watch some older episodes to prepare!

You must have read my mind!  I was thinking to myself, "Gee, Liza has a lot of Disney trips planned this year!"  It's a lot to keep up with!  At least it's a good kind of busy and not a bad kind of busy!


ETA:  "*Elf*" is on Starz right now -- one of the best Christmas movies around!  Sooooo funny!


----------



## Autty40

I have a question... I've read on a few posts here and a couple other sites saying that the special yearly merchandise has run out during the holidays. Since we are going the first week of the holiday season what are the chances of us having problems getting 2013 merchandise? If there is any question about the availability I want to order some items online and not have to stress over it.... TIA!


----------



## funatdisney

Autty40 said:


> I have a question... I've read on a few posts here and a couple other sites saying that the special yearly merchandise has run out during the holidays. Since we are going the first week of the holiday season what are the chances of us having problems getting 2013 merchandise? If there is any question about the availability I want to order some items online and not have to stress over it.... TIA!



IMHO, I would order on online. I seem to remember some "2012" items sold out by the first week of December if not by Thanksgiving. Thanksgiving is late his year (the 28th) So I wouldn't be surprised if some 2013 items will sell out by then.

I do know every now and then DisneyStore.com has a 25% discount for the Park merchandise that is sold on their site. They do have discounts specials of some kind or another all the time. Still early in the year to wait for the next sale.


----------



## larina

Yes, I would buy ahead of time. I got our 2013 merchandise when I was there last month.


----------



## Lucrezia

Hi, *Sherry!* Your Halloween Superthread has been really helpful with my planning, _soooo_ now I'm hopping over here...  It looks like my fiancé and I may be going to DL again after our Halloween trip, in early December, but it would have to be really short. I was wondering if three days sounds like enough to fully experience the holiday season and see everything there is it see, etc.? It'll be our first trip during the Christmas season so I really want to make it count  TIA


----------



## funatdisney

Sherry E said:


> Thanks for confirming the dates, *Liza*!  I remember seeing that you were going in that thread that ImTooExcitedToSleep started (about a possible meet), but I neglected to ask what the dates were.
> 
> You must have read my mind!  I was thinking to myself, "Gee, Liza has a lot of Disney trips planned this year!"  It's a lot to keep up with!  At least it's a good kind of busy and not a bad kind of busy!
> 
> 
> ETA:  "*Elf*" is on Starz right now -- one of the best Christmas movies around!  Sooooo funny!



You're welcome. 

I know the Disney trips keep piling up! Really that is very unusual for me. We are making a special trip to WDW and taking a Disney cruise for our 20th Wedding Anniversary. The last time we were in WDW was back in 2008. So we don't go there often. And the D23 Expo is every other year. It all just is happening in one year (and at the end of it, too!)

We used to take an October trip to DLR every year, but since DD(15) plays on her high school volleyball team and a club team, volleyball is nearly a year round sport for us. We can't go to DLR for an October trip for a few years. I am trying to make December an annual trip in place of the October trips. The plan is to take an annual DLR October and December trip once both kids are off to college. I think that will work out just fine.

Oh I love ELF!


----------



## Sherry E

Autty40 said:


> I have a question... I've read on a few posts here and a couple other sites saying that the special yearly merchandise has run out during the holidays. Since we are going the first week of the holiday season what are the chances of us having problems getting 2013 merchandise? If there is any question about the availability I want to order some items online and not have to stress over it.... TIA!



*Autty40 --*

I think I agree with Liza/funatdisney and larina.  It may be better to order something to be on the safe side.  While I have not tried to buy year-specific items in a while, I remember at least a few people mentioning last year that they could not find the 2012 ornaments that they wanted because they were all gone.

If you're going during that week of 11/12, chances are you will probably find something still available, but it is so risky to plan on that.  Disney is very sneaky with how they release their merchandise in that they often release certain items way in advance (like ornaments) so that they do sell out very early in the season, while other items they don't get in stock until the season has progressed into December.

Take, for example, the delightful Mickey Nutcrackers from last year (a wonderful collection with maybe 6 or 7 pieces).  Those were not there on the day I went in November (which was opening day of the season last year), but they were suddenly there in early December when I went back.  Somehow they had come in over the few weeks between my visits.  And then, the Santa Mickey Nutcracker in the bunch was selling out of some of the shops at warp speed!  It sold out of the China Closet on Main Street and the gift shop in the GCH.  People wanted that Santa Mickey!  Liza and Laurie/DizNee Luver each managed to snag one of them in the Showcase shop on Main Street before Santa Mickey disappeared forever!



Lucrezia said:


> Hi, *Sherry!* Your Halloween Superthread has been really helpful with my planning, _soooo_ now I'm hopping over here...  It looks like my fiancé and I may be going to DL again after our Halloween trip, in early December, but it would have to be really short. I was wondering if three days sounds like enough to fully experience the holiday season and see everything there is it see, etc.? It'll be our first trip during the Christmas season so I really want to make it count  TIA



Well, hello, *Lucrezia*!  Welcome!

I'm so glad you decided to come over here and join this thread too!  We do have a lot of crossover people between the Halloween and Christmas threads.  It seems like everyone at some point does a trip during both seasons!

You're going to have a busy Halloween season (3 parties!!!!!), but I'm glad you're thinking about a holiday visit too!

I think that if 3 days is what you have to work with for the holidays, you can make it work well.  I think you can get a lot done in that time, if not everything you'd want to do.  It should be a busy 3 days.  

A lot is riding on whether or not there will be a Christmas party.  So far, we have no actual proof that a party is coming.  Only rumors of discussions and plans, but no actual announcement.  If a party happens, it will have a huge impact on the entertainment that is usually available for the season (the Christmas parade and holiday fireworks, for example), which could be good or bad for your plans.

If there is no party this year, you should be able to have enough time to see the parade, fireworks, snow on Main Street, IASW Holiday -- both in the day and at night -- the Winter Castle at night, holiday World of Color (if that is happening), etc.  If you decide to do a holiday tour, you'd have time for that too.  If not, you'd have more than enough to keep busy, between the Jingle Jangle Jamboree, the various themed decorations in many lands, etc.

You'd even be there when the 3 hotels are in full holiday swing, so you could go and get cozy on one of the sofas in the GCH lobby and listen to the Carolers, pianist or guitarist entertain guests with holiday music.  Santa also appears at all 3 hotels and in both parks.

You'll have a great time and I think 3 days will be fine.  If you had the option to go for 4, I would say to go with 4.  But 3 days will work too. 





funatdisney said:


> You're welcome.
> 
> I know the Disney trips keep piling up! Really that is very unusual for me. We are making a special trip to WDW and taking a Disney cruise for our 20th Wedding Anniversary. The last time we were in WDW was back in 2008. So we don't go there often. And the D23 Expo is every other year. It all just is happening in one year (and at the end of it, too!)
> 
> We used to take an October trip to DLR every year, but since DD(15) plays on her high school volleyball team and a club team, volleyball is nearly a year round sport for us. We can't go to DLR for an October trip for a few years. I am trying to make December an annual trip in place of the October trips. The plan is to take an annual DLR October and December trip once both kids are off to college. I think that will work out just fine.
> 
> Oh I love ELF!



*Liza --*

"Elf" is such a great movie.  It has been playing on cable so much this whole year that I'm not even sure if it will still be on when Christmas actually rolls around.  But I can't avoid watching it.  It makes me laugh every time.

One of my favorite lines from "Elf" (Buddy to fake Santa): "_You sit on a throne of lies_!"

And then (Buddy to his dad, with exuberant glee): "_What's a Christmas Gram?  I want one_!"

You definitely have a busy DLR agenda up ahead!  Hopefully, even though October is not in the cards for you this year, you'll be able to get a bit of a glimpse of the Halloween Time season...at some point!


----------



## Autty40

funatdisney said:
			
		

> IMHO, I would order on online. I seem to remember some "2012" items sold out by the first week of December if not by Thanksgiving. Thanksgiving is late his year (the 28th) So I wouldn't be surprised if some 2013 items will sell out by then.
> 
> I do know every now and then DisneyStore.com has a 25% discount for the Park merchandise that is sold on their site. They do have discounts specials of some kind or another all the time. Stil early in the year to wait for the next sale.


Thank you and sherry and lurinia! That's what I was thinking was the best option also. The last thing I want is not have any 2013 souvenirs. Hopefully disney store online will have at least one more sale before we go!


----------



## tamiandryan

I have a question for you guys (hoping Sherry E can chime in on this):

I have made hotel reservations for 11/10 - 11/15 at the HOJO's. I know this year Veterans Day will be on the 11th and the Holiday Season officially kicks off on the 12th. 

Am I looking at a horribly crowded time to come? If so, what kind of plan should we have for visiting the parks? I am also torn on 3 or 4 day passes? It will be myself, DW, DS4, & DS2. Lastly, if we were to add a day on to the stay, would we be better off adding the 9th or staying until the 16th?

This would be our very first Holiday Season at DLR and DS4 will finally be big enough to break the 40" (hopefully 42") mark to ride some of the bigger rides.

Thank you all in advance! Cheers


----------



## Sherry E

Autty40 said:


> Thank you and sherry and lurinia! That's what I was thinking was the best option also. The last thing I want is not have any 2013 souvenirs. Hopefully disney store online will have at least one more sale before we go!



*Autty40 --*

The Disney Store Online does have some really good sales from time to time!  

In any case, yes, ordering online is the more dependable option, but I would leave a little extra in your budget just in case you see some unique 2013 souvenirs in the parks during your trip.  You are going early enough in the season that there may still be some 2013 items on the shelves.





tamiandryan said:


> I have a question for you guys (hoping Sherry E can chime in on this):
> 
> I have made hotel reservations for 11/10 - 11/15 at the HOJO's. I know this year Veterans Day will be on the 11th and the Holiday Season officially kicks off on the 12th.
> 
> Am I looking at a horribly crowded time to come? If so, what kind of plan should we have for visiting the parks? I am also torn on 3 or 4 day passes? It will be myself, DW, DS4, & DS2. Lastly, if we were to add a day on to the stay, would we be better off adding the 9th or staying until the 16th?
> 
> This would be our very first Holiday Season at DLR and DS4 will finally be big enough to break the 40" (hopefully 42") mark to ride some of the bigger rides.
> 
> Thank you all in advance! Cheers



*tamiandryan --*

Hello and welcome!  I'm glad you joined us.

Some thoughts...

I think that 3 days are okay if that is what you have to work with.  As I was mentioning to Lucrezia on the previous page, you can get a lot done in 3 days and make it work.  I think that 4 days would be better if you could manage 4 without too much difficulty, but 3 days will work if need be.

If you were to add a day to either end of your trip, my inclination is to suggest adding 11/16 instead of 11/9 -- but I'm really kind of torn.  They are both Saturdays, and Saturdays in the parks are busy pretty much year-round (especially during the holiday season).  But because 11/9 is right in the middle of the Veterans Day weekend the crowds could possibly be a little bigger.  By 11/16 it will be just a regular weekend during the holiday season but not a "holiday weekend," if that makes sense.  

Still, though, because the holiday season will have not officially begun pre-11/12 (pending any further announcements from Disney to contradict that date), it is possible that slightly fewer people will be in the parks over the weekend leading up to it.  (By the way, you will notice that most of the holiday stuff is up and possibly running pre-11/12, such as It's a Small World Holiday and maybe even the holiday fireworks.)

I don't know if this helps, but I will mention that I was in the parks on Monday, 11/12 last year and in the parks on the Saturday of Veterans Day weekend back in 2010.  I found the 2010 Saturday to be very crowded -- much more so than I expected at that point.  In 2012, Monday, 11/12 was quite busy in the daytime -- more so than I expected for a Monday, for sure, probably because it was the start of the holiday season -- but not outrageously so.  It was tolerable, especially as the day wore on and people began to go home.  By nighttime on Monday it was really quite pleasant, crowd-wise.  Of course, the crowd dynamics can shift and change from year to year, but those were my most recent November experiences.

I suspect that after 11/12 passes there will be a couple of days of pretty manageable, reasonable crowds, and then the regular weekend crowds will kick in again.

As for what kind of plan you should have, hopefully some of our other thread followers may have some good suggestions (*Bret/mvf-m11c* always has some good plans of action for tackling the parks in November) but I think that using Fast Passes where available is always good.  What your interests are will help form the plan and fill in the gaps.

For example, do you want to do the holiday tour (which would start on the first day of the season)? The tour gets you seats for the Christmas parade and priority boarding for Haunted Mansion Holiday and It's a Small World Holiday, as well as a pin, some treats, etc.  Do you want to try to catch the holiday fireworks and snow on Main Street?  Do you want to meet characters in holiday costumes, or decorate holiday cookies?  Do you want to meet Santa?  Do you want to see World of Color (which we think is _probably_ going to be holiday-themed this year)?  Do you want to try to see Fantasmic?  If there is an ice skating rink on Downtown Disney again this year (and we don't know whether there will be), do you want to take the kids ice skating?


----------



## perlster

more fodder for the "Why does Disneyland wait so long to ..." discussions:

_Candlelight Processional_ packages may now be booked - at Epcot


----------



## Sherry E

perlster said:


> more fodder for the "Why does Disneyland wait so long to ..." discussions:
> 
> _Candlelight Processional_ packages may now be booked - at Epcot



*perlster --*

Yes, very true indeed.  What's funny is that in the first sentence of that blog, the writer is kind of qualifying or defending posting about WDW Candlelight/holiday info now, since we just got done with 4th of July, as though he assumes that the potential WDW visitors don't need the info now but he has to release it.  

I've noticed the same sort of qualifying/defending/justifying commentary from Erin at the Parks Blog at certain points in the past when she has posted Halloween Time info about DLR.  She will say something like "Even though it's only summer, Halloween Time will be here before you know it..." or similar remarks.  

I get the feeling that the general belief among the Parks Blog folks (and maybe just all Disney folks in general) is that people don't _want_ to have the seasonal details and info now, early on.  And yet, the reality couldn't be more different!  People do want to know -- especially for holiday/Christmas trips, which are so popular.  The holiday season has many more elements and layers to it than the Halloween Time season has, so it would make sense for DLR to begin cranking out any and all bits of holiday season info now, while it is still early enough for out-of-state and international visitors to plan trips -- especially since they must know something by now.  

DLR must know what is happening with any and all holiday season events by this point, because certain things would have to be ordered way in advance and coordinated.  They know.  They have to know.  They just don't want to release info because it's only July!


----------



## mvf-m11c

Sherry E said:


> *Bret --*
> 
> On which dates is the Expo happening in August?  I keep forgetting the dates. I need to establish if you will be missing anything important in the Theme Week Countdown while you're gone.  I may have to do some reorganizing of categories if you're going to be gone.  We have to have your participation for at least some of the categories!  It wouldn't be a complete Countdown without your pictures!
> 
> I do hope that both the holiday fireworks and parade are available for the whole season this year, and not held hostage to some paid party.  I know how much you love them -- especially the fireworks!
> 
> I was just peeking around on MousePlanet a while ago -- I wanted to see what they printed about the MHP, and if it was any different than what was already released on the AP site today.  Right underneath the info about the MHP, there was a small article/blog about the Candlelight Ceremony and a possible party.  MP has heard a different things about the Ceremony and why it was cut back to 2 nights again (money, management, etc.)...but they have also heard that it is possible that it won't be only 2 nights, and that it might be 2 nights in Town Square and more nights over in DCA.
> 
> MP also basically mentioned that a hard ticket party would have to include enough entertainment in it to get people to by tickets, but to not take away things that yearly holiday visitors plan for.
> 
> Exactly my thinking too, MousePlanet!!  At least someone is on the same page with me!
> 
> MP mentioned Halloween Screams being part of "regular" Halloween Time entertainment when it was made a Halloween party exclusive, but that is not entirely true.  It was only available for one year (2009) to the general public, and that was to build up interest in it.  As of 2010, HS was a party exclusive.
> 
> How many years have Believe in Holiday Magic and Christmas Fantasy Parade been available to holiday visitors at this point?  Much longer than one year!



Liza answered the questions that the Expo will be on August 9th to August 11th. I will be ready for the Theme Week Countdown if I am in SoCal in August. 

Just as you said Sherry that I am hoping that Believe...In Holiday Magic fireworks and A Christmas Fantasy parade are part of the traditional holiday shows at DL. It will be very disappointing to see those two shows part of the party.

I saw on MousePlanet about the Candelight Processional going back to 2 nights at Main Street Town Square like it usually is where last year they did multiple CP. It was nice that there were multiple CP last year. I do read a lot of rumors on MP and Micechat every Monday and some of them are very interesting and some are not good news to hear. 

If TDA does a party during the Holiday season, than they need to do something very big in and different for the guests in order to buy a separate ticket. If they add Believe fireworks and Fantasy parade in the party than it doesn't make any sense for me or the people who have been to DL during the Holiday season to attend the party since those two shows are part of the Holiday tradition at DL. They need to add more entertainment to the party in order for the guests to buy a ticket. I won't be one of those people to buy tickets for the party if they add Believe fireworks and ACF parade. Just got to wait and see what happens.

Your exactly right Sherry that Halloween Screams fireworks was available to the general public in 2009 which was the year that it debut. I remember that HS was so popular that DL was so busy just to see the fireworks every night. It was a good thing that I didn't go in 2009 where it would be difficult to get a spot to watch the fireworks. It was nice to see it when I attended MHP in 2010.

Believe...In Holiday Magic fireworks debut in 2000 and A Christmas Fantasy parade debut in 1994. These two shows have been at DL for a long time and it would be a shame if they include these two classic Christmas nighttime shows as part of a party event.




tamiandryan said:


> I have a question for you guys (hoping Sherry E can chime in on this):
> 
> I have made hotel reservations for 11/10 - 11/15 at the HOJO's. I know this year Veterans Day will be on the 11th and the Holiday Season officially kicks off on the 12th.
> 
> Am I looking at a horribly crowded time to come? If so, what kind of plan should we have for visiting the parks? I am also torn on 3 or 4 day passes? It will be myself, DW, DS4, & DS2. Lastly, if we were to add a day on to the stay, would we be better off adding the 9th or staying until the 16th?
> 
> This would be our very first Holiday Season at DLR and DS4 will finally be big enough to break the 40" (hopefully 42") mark to ride some of the bigger rides.
> 
> Thank you all in advance! Cheers



During your visit, the weekends and Monday on Veteran's will be busy but not like summer or Christmas break crowds. During the weekdays on Tuesday through Thursday the park hours are just 10am to 8pm which gives you only 10 hours in the parks. The weekdays (except Monday) will be less crowded and you should be able to enjoy the Holiday season. If DL doesn't do a party where the fireworks and parade are part of a separate event than those two shows will be running during the weekdays.


----------



## funatdisney

I am getting ready for the Theme Week Countdown* Sherry E* has been hinting about. I went on Photobucket to see what Christmas pictures I have and to add more from last year. Boy has that site changed. It might take me a while to get used to it


----------



## Sherry E

mvf-m11c said:


> ...Believe...In Holiday Magic fireworks debut in 2000 and A Christmas Fantasy parade debut in 1994. These two shows have been at DL for a long time and it would be a shame if they include these two classic Christmas nighttime shows as part of a party event.



*Bret --*

I think the Theme Week Countdown will work out okay, because I will announce the theme for the week of the Expo at the start of that week -- so you and Liza will have already posted your photos before you leave for the Expo.  And when you get back there will be a new theme soon after.  So you won't miss out on anything and we won't miss out on your photos!

Okay, you just stunned me.  I knew that the holiday fireworks and Christmas parade had been around for a long time, but wow!  I had no clue that the parade started in 1994!!  Then again, I remember the reindeer marching down the street back in 1994 -- so I guess I saw that parade and didn't even recall that it was the same one!  And the fireworks have been there for over a decade!  I must have seen those too, and didn't realize what I was seeing (I was there in December 2000 and November 2001).

Now that you have told me that and I realize exactly how old those 2 events are, there is no way they can be made a part of a paid Christmas party without tons of backlash and opposition!!  How in the world could Disneyland even possibly attempt to stick an event that is almost 20 years old and an event that is over a decade old into a party as the reasons to buy tickets?  Uh, yeah...that would work for brand new visitors who have never experienced the holidays at DLR, but it would not work for the thousands upon thousands of holiday visitors who have been coming to the parks for years!

Disney would have to put something brand new and big into a party in DL, or have the party in DCA.  Either that, or be prepared for people to flood their mail and email with complaints!  Otherwise, Disney really will come across as very greedy and stingy!

I think Disney would be better off holding the Candlelight Ceremony for more nights than 2 this year as well.  I see where 20 nights was probably too many, but 2 nights are not enough.  That's one extreme to another!  I will be really surprised if they don't have a back-up plan for the CP beyond the 12/7 and 12/8 Town Square dates.




funatdisney said:


> I am getting ready for the Theme Week Countdown* Sherry E* has been hinting about. I went on Photobucket to see what Christmas pictures I have and to add more from last year. Boy has that site changed. It might take me a while to get used to it



*Liza --*

The key to the Countdown is the element of *surprise*.  As *Bret* knows (he has participated in the last 2 Countdowns, which were very popular) I do not tell you guys in advance which themes I am picking, and in which weeks they will be featured/unveiled -- but they are all some sort of Disneyland Resort-holiday theme (including the hotels and everything).  

I announce the themes on the same day every week for about 12 weeks, from August to November.  I post an intro/background for the theme and some of my own photos to set it up for everyone, and then everyone else posts.  The real fun comes when everyone reveals the photos that he/she has for the theme!  It's all a surprise because, presumably, there are a lot of people out there who have not experienced the holiday season yet and don't know what to expect.  They have not seen our photos.  So it's a cornucopia of awesomeness when everyone's photos start a-rollin' in and it makes quite an impact on the people following along!  

Some themes seem to yield a bounty of photos.  Some themes seem to come up empty.  It's always interesting to see what everyone has in the way of photos.

Then, in the final week of the Countdown -- which usually is right before the holiday season begins in November -- I do a mini-theme each day.  All tolled, there were about 18 themes in the past...but there may be a couple more this year!  And there will be a small twist to the Countdown this year, which will hopefully add extra fun to it for both people with photos and people without.


Don't get me started on Photobucket.  I have lamented on it in this thread, in my TR thread and in the Photobucket Support threads.  You probably didn't see their site when they were first forcing everyone over to the new version earlier this year.  It was a mess.  Features were missing.  Nothing was working.  All of the photos in everyone's albums were out of order and no one could find anything.  

Photobucket kept a couple of threads in their Support forums open for a while, and there were a whole bunch of us (paying and non-paying) customers who were angry and complaining that all of the features we needed and used were taken away.  Photobucket's stance was basically, "_Oh, we really didn't know that you guys used all of these things..._" 

We raised holy...er...hades....and kept at the Photobucket people until they finally started changing things and reinstating some of the lost features.  Finally, I can sort my albums in the order I need again.  Several months ago it was like looking for a needle in a haystack to find one single photo.  And you should have seen the problems I had when trying to resize some photos to post on Page 1 of this thread.  It took hours to resize just a few photos at a time because the editor in Photobucket didn't work.  It still doesn't work well.  It doesn't like vertical/portrait shots.

However, Photobucket wants to make more money off of people so they now insist on storing everyone's photos at their "original" (larger) sizes, even if we upload the photos at, say, 640 x 480 or 800 x 600 or whatever.  (I don't like to post anything larger than those sizes on the DIS because the large photos slow down the threads and make the pages harder to load.)  

They tell us that the photos will "display" at the upload sizes, but that the "original" sizes will be stored in our accounts, even if we don't want it that way.  They are doing that so that we will quickly use up more storage space and bandwidth and have to pay more money when we load a whole bunch of photos!

Seeing that I can come away from my assorted day or multi-day trips with anywhere from 700 - 1600 photos, needless to say I am not looking forward to having them all stored in their "original" sizes in my account, while my storage limit exceeds (even though I am a paying customer) and I end up having to pay more.  I am now thinking that I may have to pick and choose what I upload to my account, which will be a huge pain!


----------



## merrysmom

I've been lurking here for a long time, but it's time to get serious about our planning now!  I'm taking my family (DH, myself, DD13, DD11, DS9, DD5, and DD2) the week of December 2-9th.  We're doing five days in the park (although I'd bargain for more days if they'd start adding a 6th day again...)  We go to Disneyland every other year generally, although it's been three years since our last trip now, and I'm anxious to get there already.

This will be our VERY first Christmas visit.  We are all about the lower crowds in February, generally, but hopefully that first week of December won't be so bad my DH will get grumpy.  (He's not a crowd-loving type of person!)

I'm excited to learn more and start the serious planning!


----------



## Sherry E

merrysmom said:


> I've been lurking here for a long time, but it's time to get serious about our planning now!  I'm taking my family (DH, myself, DD13, DD11, DS9, DD5, and DD2) the week of December 2-9th.  We're doing five days in the park (although I'd bargain for more days if they'd start adding a 6th day again...)  We go to Disneyland every other year generally, although it's been three years since our last trip now, and I'm anxious to get there already.
> 
> This will be our VERY first Christmas visit.  We are all about the lower crowds in February, generally, but hopefully that first week of December won't be so bad my DH will get grumpy.  (He's not a crowd-loving type of person!)
> 
> I'm excited to learn more and start the serious planning!



Hello, *Melissa*, and welcome! 

I remember you -- I think I recall your posts in a couple of other threads earlier this year (at least one of which was a holiday Trip Report that you were following, and then I think the other was a thread on the main planning forum).   I recall you saying that you were planning a holiday trip.  I told you that you should come join us in the Superthread so I am very glad you did!

That December 2-9 week will likely have some days that are not all that horrible, crowd-wise, and then some other days that are more crowded.  If you know in advance that certain days might be more crowded then you can plan accordingly to work around them.  

I am suspecting that December 7th and December 8th (Saturday and Sunday) may have heavier crowds, especially in the late afternoon and evening, because the Candlelight Ceremony is apparently taking place on those two nights.  Since it looks (for now) as if the Ceremony is only going to take place on 2 nights (unlike last year's 20-night marathon), that could mean crowds will build around Main Street and Town Square in the latter half of the day on both weekend days.  

But, if you know to expect that things could go that way then you can divert the family over to California Adventure -- where it might not be as crowded -- or you can visit the Grand Californian Hotel lobby to meet Santa and settle in to enjoy the carolers and atmosphere!

I think that Monday, 12/9 will probably be very light as far as holiday/peak season crowds go -- unless Disney suddenly throws something unexpected into the mix.

December 2nd will probably be a very good, fairly light-crowd day (it's a Monday, and Mondays seem to be good as far as lighter crowds in early December, from what I have observed).  Tuesday, December 3rd will probably be more crowded than Monday but not unbearable.  Wednesday probably won't be too bad.  Thursday and Friday will probably be busier, as people arrive for the weekend.

The good thing is that you should have enough time to get everything done.  However, the fact that there are no more 6-day Hoppers really seems to be throwing a lot of people off.  A Cast Member I spoke to a few weeks ago said that "they" (Disneyland) had received soooooo many calls and complaints about the 6-day Hopper issue.  

The other thing that is throwing everything off is the fact that Disney doesn't release much in the way of holiday season info this early on.  Will there or won't there be a paid Christmas party this year?  That is something a lot of folks would like to know so they can kind of mull it over and decide if they want to work it into their holiday plans or make a special trip to attend a party...and yet Disneyland is just not doling out the holiday information yet!  (Meanwhile, WDW is coming out with some of their holiday info!)


----------



## merrysmom

Thanks for the welcome!

It might also help if I got my dates right, huh?  We are staying 12/1-12/7 and the park days will be Monday the 2nd through Friday the 6th.  Clearly, summer vacation has been hard on my memory! (Although I am among the ranks of those wishing for a return of the 6th day add on!)

Planning this trip has been very disconcerting for me, because while I've visited Disneyland 10 or 12 times, I feel like it's a whole new set of rules for the holidays.  I'm thinking it's time to make my trip binder so I can take notes in it as I read!


----------



## Sherry E

merrysmom said:


> Thanks for the welcome!
> 
> It might also help if I got my dates right, huh?  We are staying 12/1-12/7 and the park days will be Monday the 2nd through Friday the 6th.  Clearly, summer vacation has been hard on my memory! (Although I am among the ranks of those wishing for a return of the 6th day add on!)
> 
> Planning this trip has been very disconcerting for me, because while I've visited Disneyland 10 or 12 times, I feel like it's a whole new set of rules for the holidays.  I'm thinking it's time to make my trip binder so I can take notes in it as I read!



*Melissa --*

Laurie/DizNee Luver made a fantastic trip binder when she was planning a holiday trip to WDW last year...and then the WDW trip never ended up happening (she went to DLR instead).  I told her she should get in the business of making trip binders for people -- it was that good!  I saw how helpful those binders could be (and fun to put together too)!!

Well, even better (your dates)!  You'll be missing the Candlelight Ceremony crowds in the parks and won't have to deal with them.  And I think that -- unless Disney suddenly throws in a party or some crazy thing -- those days you'll be in the parks will be mostly good in terms of lighter holiday crowds.  There is no getting around the fact that many people have to return to work and school after their Thanksgiving breaks are over, and it will be too soon for Christmas breaks to begin.

I will say that there are certain things that may be different about holiday planning for DLR vs. planning for the regular seasons, and some aspects of a normal DLR trip will be altered slightly to make room for any holiday events you want to include in your trip, but mostly -- as long as you enjoy the Christmas season to begin with -- it is just a wonderful time to go!  It's like the regular everyday magic of Disneyland, but amplified by 1000!  There are so many wonderful decorations -- themed to different areas -- and details that enhance the overall atmosphere, from the hotels to the parks to Downtown Disney.  It really is a Resort-wide celebration (unlike Halloween Time, which really only takes place in Disneyland park itself).

I think you'll have a great time!  The 3rd Annual Theme Week Countdown is coming very soon, and that will yield a bonanza of photos for a few months (as we wait for bits of information to trickle in from Disney).  Hopefully, that will help build anticipation and excitement for everyone planning trips!


----------



## BeccaG

Joining to keep up on the debate, rumors and info regarding a ticketed Christmas event!


----------



## Sherry E

For those in this thread who are following the Christmas in July celebration on the Hallmark Channel(s) this week -- *TK, Luisa, larina, etc.*  -- while watching last night's movie ("Hitched for the Holidays") I noticed that Hallmark ran a short promo for their real Countdown to Christmas, coming in November!  As we know, that Countdown begins on the first weekend of November and lasts all the way into the New Year, with a marathon of sweet, syrupy, predictably delightful holiday movies (older ones and new ones) running each weekend.  They promised that it's going to be the biggest one yet, or some such thing.

Silly though it may seem, I was actually giddy with glee for a brief moment in anticipation of this year's Hallmark Countdown.  When I saw the promo for November I said, "Ooooh!" (to no one but myself).  Yes, as I said a couple of pages back...I need a support group...a Christmas 12-Step Program...


​




BeccaG said:


> Joining to keep up on the debate, rumors and info regarding a ticketed Christmas event!



Hello and welcome, *BeccaG*!!

I'm glad to see that you made your way from the Halloween thread over to this thread too!

Here is a recap of what has been revealed about the coming holiday season to date (both facts and rumors), and what has been discussed in this thread thus far:



*1.* *Official* (we think):  According to the AP _Backstage Pass_ newsletter/magazine, the holiday season is supposedly going to officially begin on Tuesday, November 12th.  As this came from an *official* Disney source we have to assume it is true, although the same _BP_ newsletter was recently incorrect about the start date of the MHP, so...who knows?  In any event, I don't think the season would begin any later than 11/12 -- and most likely the majority of in-park holiday merriment will be going on a few days before 11/12;



*2.* *Official* (but maybe not completely set in stone?):  According to an *official* internal letter that Disney sent out to various choir directors and participants of the Candlelight Ceremony a month or two ago, the Ceremony will take place on Sat., 12/7 and Sun., 12/8 in Town Square this year.  No mention was made in the letter of any other Ceremony dates, but the letter recipients were told that they would get more details in August.  *Rumors include*: 1)That more Ceremony dates will be added, possibly in DCA;   2)That the new management doesn't want to have any more than 2 nights of the Ceremony;  3)That the Ceremony is being scaled back to 2 nights so that a possible Christmas party in DL may take over multiple nights;  and 4)That the Ceremony of last year (20 nights) prevented Main Street businesses from earning revenue and that's why only 2 nights this year; 



*3.* *Rumor* (mostly from MiceChat):  An all-Holiday World of Color is supposedly headed our way, with a target start date of Friday, 11/8.  The holiday WoC will be testing in the not-too-distant future.  (I can't wait for reports from people staying at the GCH and PPH, who can tell us what they see/hear while the testing is going on in the wee hours!); 



*4.* *Rumor* (mostly from MiceChat):  Supposedly the all-Holiday WoC will provide the "alternative" holiday entertainment to those who do not wish to attend a hard ticket Christmas party in Disneyland.  Yes, the rumor mill seems to be buzzing with whispers of a Christmas party coming our way this year, which would supposedly take the longstanding Christmas Fantasy Parade, Believe in Holiday Magic Fireworks and snowfall on Main Street and make them party exclusives.  We have no proof that this will happen in 2013, though I think that most of us believe that a Christmas party is inevitable.  

It is quite possible that Disney will run the holiday WoC this year and gauge how popular it is or is not with the crowds.  Then, if it is a success, they could either hold a party in DCA next year and make WoC the party exclusive, *or* they could create a party in DL and make the WoC in DCA the alternative choice.  

I tend to feel that a party in Disneyland would have to have some new 'material,' as it were, so as not to enrage the holiday visitors who have been going to the parks in November and December for years and years, and who have come to expect to see the holiday fireworks and parade as part of the regular seasonal entertainment.  I think Disney will be making a big mistake if they try to take an almost 20-year old parade and an almost 13-year-old fireworks show and make people suddenly pay extra to see them.  It would be much more effective if they put together an all-new holiday parade and an all-new holiday fireworks show for the party.  That would work for existing holiday visitors and new visitors alike!; and  



*5.* *Speculation* (mainly by me!):  Limited Time Magic.  How and where is that year-long celebration going to fit in to the holiday season, and what will be included in it?  So far we know of LTM events happening up to 9/13 -- the Unleash the Villains/13th Hour event at the start of the Halloween Time season.  I think that a LTM event of some kind -- maybe more than one -- will have to be included somewhere in the holiday season.  As to when -- who knows?  Disney could run a LTM holiday event during a week that is typically less crowded to lure guests in -- like early November or the week immediately after Thanksgiving weekend ends -- or they could start it at the very beginning of the season to kick it off.  I don't think a LTM event would take place during Christmas week or New Year's week, as those times are busy enough.

Could it be that Limited Time Magic may somehow be tied in with a sort of 'mini-party' event?  Maybe a short-run Christmas party type of thing that just takes place on a few nights during one week, maximum, and then ends quickly could be a good way to test the waters and see how popular the idea of a Christmas party is or is not, for future reference.

I think that IF a major, multi-night Christmas party (that is going to change the face of the existing seasonal entertainment) is coming, we would hear about it (officially, from Disney) by sometime in August -- maybe even late August.  They could be so bold as to wait until September, but that would just be silly...and annoying.

If there is just a little mini-Limited Time Magic thing happening, Disney could wait even longer to let us know about it...though that would be silly too!



​

Now we sit, patiently, and wait for more news and rumors to trickle in!

We have the 3rd Annual Theme Week Countdown coming up in this thread very soon, so that will help to pass the time in between bits of info/news/rumors/discussion!!


----------



## tksbaskets

I loved 'Hitched for Holidays'!  When I read your post *Sherry* I was grinning and almost clapping in anticipation of the Hallmark Countdown to Christmas.    My DVR will be smokin' as I capture all the sweet, predictable, magical fun that is a Hallmark Christmas Movie.

I appreciate your "Official/Rumor/Speculation" recap.  I'm enjoying all three on this thread.


----------



## lucysmom

You know, I would really like a DCA party. That way they could still have the DL holiday traditions and a party option with new events to enjoy. Of course, I would hope that on a party night they would limit the attendance so we could truly enjoy the events. Sherry, you could give them ideas for possible events. I love the all holiday WOC idea. I wasn't too impressed with the regular one last Christmas. They could have special holiday character sketching lessons. Let's start lobbying for a DCA party to save the DL traditions.


----------



## merrysmom

Sherry E said:


> *Melissa --*
> 
> Laurie/DizNee Luver made a fantastic trip binder when she was planning a holiday trip to WDW last year...and then the WDW trip never ended up happening (she went to DLR instead).  I told her she should get in the business of making trip binders for people -- it was that good!  I saw how helpful those binders could be (and fun to put together too)!!



I'd LOVE to see pictures of the binder.  Are they posted anywhere?  I almost think I enjoy the planning of the trip as much as the execution of it!


----------



## egritz

merrysmom said:


> I'd LOVE to see pictures of the binder.  Are they posted anywhere?  I almost think I enjoy the planning of the trip as much as the execution of it!



I'm curious what the binder entails. I made one for our WDW trip that had our pretty stiff itinerary (courtesy of tourguidemike I had each ride planned out, meals, breaks, shows, etc. loved it!) along each parks hours & crowd  estimator. It was in a 4x6 photo album so it could fit easily in my purse. But I'm not sure what I would put in a DL one....seems like much less planning is necessary (but since I'm familiar with DL perhaps that is what I feel that way).


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

We're watching old home videos and one just popped up from the castle lighting last year. I am now even more excited to go!


----------



## Sherry E

I got busy with some things and it took me a while to get back here!  I can't leave my Christmas peeps hanging!




tksbaskets said:


> I loved 'Hitched for Holidays'!  When I read your post *Sherry* I was grinning and almost clapping in anticipation of the Hallmark Countdown to Christmas.    My DVR will be smokin' as I capture all the sweet, predictable, magical fun that is a Hallmark Christmas Movie.
> 
> I appreciate your "Official/Rumor/Speculation" recap.  I'm enjoying all three on this thread.



*TK --*

I wish we had more in the way of official info -- and heck, even the official info cannot really be counted on -- but the rumors and speculation are always interesting to ponder!

You know, the funny thing is that -- in the Hallmark Channel discussion forums (have you seen those on their website?) -- there are a quite a few people grumbling about those Christmas Countdowns that begin in November.  I have not checked their forums this week, but I am certain that someone must be complaining about the Christmas in July stuff going on now.  Those people only want Christmas movies after Thanksgiving, and someone even complained that the movies Hallmark shows are not the "classic" Christmas movies and instead are low-budget. 

The Hallmark Channel labels itself as "the heart of Christmas," so I would have assumed that a lot of its fans were also fans of the long Christmas marathons, and that the marathons may even be a reason why people tune in to that channel at all (that's how they roped me in).  It doesn't look like it on those forums, though!

In any case, at least you and I will be eagerly awaiting November!  Yes, the movies are incredibly predictable and overly sweet at times, and yes they are probably made on the cheap, but they are a guilty holiday pleasure!  They set the tone for the season and they are good to keep on as background noise, if nothing else.  They are like sugary pieces of delicious Christmas candy -- you know they are full of empty calories, but you enjoy them while they are in front of you!!

And by the way, I don't mind that the "classic" Christmas movies are not shown on Hallmark too.  I like knowing that they run their own special brand of movies that I won't see on other channels.  The classics, however, can be found on many, many channels all during the season.  Why do I need to see "It's a Wonderful Life" or even "Christmas Vacation" on the Hallmark Channel when I know I will see those movies elsewhere?





lucysmom said:


> You know, I would really like a DCA party. That way they could still have the DL holiday traditions and a party option with new events to enjoy. Of course, I would hope that on a party night they would limit the attendance so we could truly enjoy the events. Sherry, you could give them ideas for possible events. I love the all holiday WOC idea. I wasn't too impressed with the regular one last Christmas. They could have special holiday character sketching lessons. Let's start lobbying for a DCA party to save the DL traditions.



*lucysmom --*

I think a DCA party would be a novel idea, and it wouldn't interfere with the existing holiday things in DL.  If DLR has any plans to possibly relocate the Candlelight Ceremony to DCA in the future, a party will not happen in DCA.  But I just don't see how they could even entertain the idea of a party in DL with the old, existing, longstanding entertainment.  If they add in some new things then it is a whole new ballgame, of course.

I agree -- they need to limit attendance so the parties at least feel semi-exclusive!  The Halloween parties are becoming too busy for my taste.

Oooh!  I love the holiday character sketching lesson idea!  Now see, that is a very unique and interesting idea.  There could be so many ways that various sections of DCA could work with a party.  If only Disney would listen to our suggestions!  Not everything has to be a carbon copy of WDW.  If I thought for one minute that anyone in charge of planning events for DLR would actually pay attention, I would certainly write and lobby and all of that.

The most we can probably hope for is that the Parks Blog people (who keep up to date with social media) read along and see some of the comments/ideas.





merrysmom said:


> I'd LOVE to see pictures of the binder.  Are they posted anywhere?  I almost think I enjoy the planning of the trip as much as the execution of it!



*Melissa (and egritz, too!) --*

Here is a link to Laurie/DizNee Luver's WDW holiday Pre-TR, from last year:  http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2861228&page=4.   Start on Page 4, Post #58, but if I recall correctly she posted more photos as her plans began to change and she updated her binder (and the WDW trip never ended up happening, of course).  I don't think she has made any binders for DLR trips, though I could be mistaken about that, but she put a lot of work into the binders for WDW!




DisneyJamieCA said:


> We're watching old home videos and one just popped up from the castle lighting last year. I am now even more excited to go!



*DisneyJamieCA --*

I love that Castle lighting!  It truly is the essence of Disney holiday magic, as corny as it sounds.  It adds such a fantastic, wonderful element of glowy, shimmery,  sparkly light throughout the evening.  One of the best sights to see is that Castle when you first set foot on Main Street after dark.  First, the lights on Main Street grab everyone's attention, but the Castle shines like a beautiful beacon in the distance.


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

Sherry E said:


> DisneyJamieCA --
> 
> I love that Castle lighting!  It truly is the essence of Disney holiday magic, as corny as it sounds.  It adds such a fantastic, wonderful element of glowy, shimmery,  sparkly light throughout the evening.  One of the best sights to see is that Castle when you first set foot on Main Street after dark.  First, the lights on Main Street grab everyone's attention, but the Castle shines like a beautiful beacon in the distance.



I agree. Watching it brought tears to my eyes and my oldest commented how it looks like thousands of tiny diamonds. Pure magic!


----------



## funatdisney

Not sure if anyone is interested in this: the Disney Store on line has a new set of Christmas ornaments. They are all Ear Hat Ornaments. Here is the link if you want ot take a look: Ear Hat Ornaments


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

funatdisney said:


> Not sure if anyone is interested in this: the Disney Store on line has a new set of Christmas ornaments. They are all Ear Hat Ornaments. Here is the link if you want ot take a look: Ear Hat Ornaments



So fun! I have one from last year and seeing all these new choices is so exciting!


----------



## funatdisney

I like the The Haunted Mansion Ear Hat Ornament the Knick Knack Ear Hat Ornament and the Jack Skellington as Sandy Claus Ear Hat Ornament.

Maybe I should take advantage of the three for $49.95 offer. I also wonder if they would be at DLR's WoD store.


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

funatdisney said:


> I like the The Haunted Mansion Ear Hat Ornament the Knick Knack Ear Hat Ornament and the Jack Skellington as Sandy Claus Ear Hat Ornament.
> 
> Maybe I should take advantage of the three for $49.95 offer. I also wonder if they would be at DLR's WoD store.



I bought mine at the WoD store last year, although I don't know what was being offered online at the time. They did have a large selection when we were there at Thanksgiving.


----------



## wdwmoose

We got a few last October on Main St at DL. I'm loving all the steam punk ones. LOVE!


----------



## funatdisney

DisneyJamieCA said:


> I bought mine at the WoD store last year, although I don't know what was being offered online at the time. They did have a large selection when we were there at Thanksgiving.



They are still there. I hope they add some of these online ones, so I can use my 20% AP discount. I am planning on going to DLR next Wednesday (DL's 58th Anniversary). I'll look for them but I doubt they will be out this early in the year.


----------



## egritz

Oh my - my 2 YO loves Nightmare Before Christmas (I just got her the figuirine set from disney.com).  Any guesses if these will be available in DL in December (we are traveling 9-14) or am I smarter to order from the website? Most likely going to get her one (probably Sandy Claws or Sally) for her ornament for this year.


----------



## Sherry E

This thread was on Page 3!  Now I'm not an over-eager thread bumper.  It's okay to let the thread wander down to the next page.  But Page 3?  Yikes!  There are lots of people out there planning trips, and they will surely overlook the thread if it drifts too far into the depths.  I put waaaaaay too much time and work into this thread to let it drift to Page 3 and beyond!

I love the ear hat ornaments, whether they are holiday-themed, NBC-themed or any other kind of theme!  There are so many clever designs to them, from what I saw in World of Disney and whichever other store it was when I was looking them over.  They seemed to me like the sort of thing that would end up being tremendously popular.


The Hallmark Channel's Christmas movies are running all day today and all day tomorrow!!!  There have already been some good ones so far -- the "Mrs. Miracle" movies, "Naughty or Nice," "The Christmas Wish" and over on Hallmark Movies, "November Christmas."  "Trading Christmas" is coming up shortly.

The 2013 Theme Week Countdown is on its way very, very soon!!  You can only be eligible to be chosen to win a prize if you participate in this thread when the Countdown gets going!  Not the November Check-In thread.  Not the December Check-In thread.  Not the Halloween thread.  Not the Post Your Favorite Holiday pictures sticky thread.  You have to be involved in this Superthread!!  So join in now, introduce yourselves, settle in and stay tuned!!!


----------



## mom2rtk

Hey Sherry! 

Page 3? That's just plum crazy!  Don't these people know Christmas is just around the corner??????? Well, sort of???????  You'd think maybe they were all preoccupied with lesser holidays like Halloween or something.....

Have you seen the princess shoe ornaments? I really looked them over when we were at WDW last month. But in the end I had the same problem I have had with the ear hat ornaments. I feel like if I start, I won't be able to stop.....

Maybe I'll check out some Christmas movies this weekend. But then my family will surely think I've gone off the deep end.......


----------



## aidensmom31

I am in!!!  Cant wait for the themes to start because that means we are getting closer and well   is all I can say to that.

On another note I am considering splitting our stay between the BWPPI and PPH, I keep on going back and forth on it though


----------



## Pinup Mommy

Hello Sherry  


Checking in and Subscribing! 

My 3yo had me watching Disney's Very Merry Christmas Sing Along Songs this morning. The funny thing is she did the same last July. LOL 

I can't help but to get in the Christmas planning mood. 


Ysell


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

Well I've posted in this thread, but never introduced myself  So hi, I'm Jamie! We are preparing for our 2nd annual Thanksgiving trip. And thinking we will upgrade to APs again!

I'm excited about the Christmas in July movies - now to only kick my family off the tv, since I'm not sure they'll appreciate it to the same extent.


----------



## Sherry E

mom2rtk said:


> Hey Sherry!
> 
> Page 3? That's just plum crazy!  Don't these people know Christmas is just around the corner??????? Well, sort of???????  You'd think maybe they were all preoccupied with lesser holidays like Halloween or something.....
> 
> Have you seen the princess shoe ornaments? I really looked them over when we were at WDW last month. But in the end I had the same problem I have had with the ear hat ornaments. I feel like if I start, I won't be able to stop.....
> 
> Maybe I'll check out some Christmas movies this weekend. But then my family will surely think I've gone off the deep end.......



Hi, *Janet*! 

Yes, they're all preoccupied with Halloween or just anything that is happening in the 4 months before we get to the start of the holiday season at DLR! 

Also, another thing that happens is that if this thread drifts onto another page but the December Check-In thread stays on Page 1, people go to whatever is fastest and easiest and visible.  Even though there is a big difference between a "Check-In/post your trip dates and hotel" thread and an information/photo/discussion thread, people will see a thread that looks like it involves the holiday season in some way and go there...leaving this thread in the dust!  (Thank you for not abandoning me, Janet!)  I've seen it happen with other types of threads in the past.

I could easily post all kinds of DLR holiday photos in this thread to keep it colorful...but I have been purposely, intentionally holding off on doing that recently because I am building anticipation for the coming Theme Week Countdown!!  There is more of an element of surprise to the Countdown if I don't post any photos right now.  I am creating suspense for all of the folks out there who have never visited DLR for the holiday season and who don't know what awaits them!

Tell your family that "Christmas in July" is now a whole thing and they should not bat an eyelash if you watch a few holiday flicks! 

Now, don't get me wrong -- I looooooooove me some Christmas and I love every single thing about the season, and I even love a little, out-of-context dose of it in the middle of the hot Summer.  However, there are other people who are out there in the world, campaigning for "Half-Christmas" (basically Christmas in June or July) to be a national holiday.  Noooooooooo!!!!!  I am all for starting off the holiday merriment in early November.  I love that Hallmark starts its Christmas Countdown on the first weekend in November.  I may even run to my grocery store and snap up the limited edition peppermint ice cream when it hits the shelves in September (because the people in my area of town apparently love peppermint ice cream and they clear the stock before we even get to the holidays).

But I am not going to campaign for a Half-Christmas holiday in the middle of Summer.  I like little doses of Christmas at unexpected times, but then I like to let the anticipation build for November...and then it's full-on holiday revelry for me.  In my opinion, as great as the Christmas in July movies are, if there were an actual Half-Christmas holiday happening in Summer it would take away a large chunk of excitement for those who love the holiday, and it would make the people who dislike the holiday absolutely hate it!

Yes, I think I saw a couple of the Princess shoe ornaments, though I can't recall when.  I remember seeing them and thinking they were clever too.  I agree -- items like that and the ear hat ornaments are dangerous, as there are probably many ideas Disney could come up with to make them interesting and sought after -- but they would be dangerous because it would be hard to stop buying them!  

Back in my real souvenir-buying heyday (many, many years ago), I would come home from DL trips with bags and bags of all sorts of things.  I'd buy 9 watches in one trip (because watches were the hot item in those days, before pins became all the rage).  If those ear hat ornaments had been available then, I know I would have bought up every last one...and there are a lot of them to buy!

Disney has sold a lot of things over the decades that make us feel as if we need to buy the whole set/collection.  Those are dangerous.  They are very tricky and sneaky that way, because they come up with such great ideas for merchandise.  Last year there were 7 or 8 Nutcracker Mickeys on sale at DLR during the holidays.  I will bet money I don't have that this year we will see new additions to the Nutcracker collection -- maybe Nutcracker Goofys or different Mickeys in different outfits.  Snowman Mickey, perhaps?  There will be something new in the bunch, I would bet.  They were too popular last year to not build on that for this year!


----------



## Sherry E

Oh, wonderful!  I'm so glad to see that I haven't lost everyone! 

I'm now in a channel-switching dilemma!  On Hallmark Movies is "November Christmas," which actually features a little dose of Halloween too, and stars John Corbett, Sam Elliott, Karen Allen ("Raiders of the Lost Ark") and Sarah Paulson (who some of you may know from "American Horror Story, if you watch that show).  On the regular Hallmark Channel is "Call Me Mrs. Miracle."  Decisions, decisions...what to watch... (If only the hardest decision I had to make in my life involved which Christmas movie to watch in the middle of July, I would be problem-free!)

​
I will post the official "rules" for the Countdown soon, but when we get the Countdown started it will go something like this:

*1.* The people who have photos to share for the themes will get one entry per theme.  It won't matter if you post one photo or 20 photos for that theme.  If you contribute to the DLR holiday theme you will get an entry.  If there are 20 themes, for example, and you contribute to each one, you'd get 20 entries total.  If you don't have any photos to contribute to a particular theme, you won't get an entry that week.  

I will randomly draw a name when the Countdown ends.




*2.* The people who do not have photos to contribute or who do not wish to post photos can win another way, but with some effort!!

As I have in the past, I will post an intro to each theme to set it up for everyone.  Hidden somewhere in the text for the intro to each theme will be a code word.  It won't be hard to find if you pay close attention.  Each theme's intro will have a code word.  So, for example, if there were 20 themes there would be 20 code words.  

Your job (the people who do not post photos at all) will be to locate and jot down each code word and its corresponding theme for the week, in order.  You will silently do this and not re-post the code words to help anyone out.  Keep them to yourself.

At the end of the Countdown (sometime in November), I will post the final code word for you to jot down.  You will then have to figure out which one Christmas song all of the code words belong to -- there will be one song that they all are a part of.  You may figure out the song 6 weeks in advance, but if you announce it you'll be disqualified.  Also, it won't matter if you figure it out because you will have to have the complete list of all the code words and their corresponding themes, in the correct order, for submission.

At the end of the countdown, the first person who posts the complete list of code words and themes in this thread, in the proper order, and the song to which all of the words belong, will win a prize.  So it will be all about speediness in that case!


The people who post photos cannot enter into the code word contest.  It has to be one or the other.


For right now, the prize will be a $25 Disney gift card for whomever is randomly drawn from the photo-posting group, and a $25 Disney gift card for whoever wins the code word/non-photo game.  I may throw in some extra little things by the end of the contest, but we will see.

It's up to you if you think it's worth it to enter either way but it can't be both ways!  


​



aidensmom31 said:


> I am in!!!  Cant wait for the themes to start because that means we are getting closer and well   is all I can say to that.
> 
> On another note I am considering splitting our stay between the BWPPI and PPH, I keep on going back and forth on it though



*aidensmom31 --*

I'm glad you're still here!  The next several months will zoom by, I think -- maybe almost too quickly!  Last year seemed to zip by in the blink of an eye.

Is this going to be your 3rd holiday trip to DLR, or will it be your 4th?  I think you told us before and I am blanking out.

Have you stayed at the PPH in the past, or would this split stay be the first time?  It is a lot of money to spend to stay onsite, but I must confess that I am addicted to it so I can't in good faith argue against staying there.  I can visit DLR during other times of the year and not feel the need to stay onsite as much.  During the holiday season is a whole different ballgame, though.  For me it just makes the whole trip more complete to stay in one of the hotels, especially with the Christmas trees being set up and the hotels in full Christmas mode (Santa, carolers, etc.).  I love love love walking downstairs and seeing the Christmas tree in the PPH lobby -- sooooo pretty!

I think that if you do split your stay it would be good to end the trip at the PPH rather than start it there -- was that the plan?





Pinup Mommy said:


> Hello Sherry
> 
> 
> Checking in and Subscribing!
> 
> My 3yo had me watching Disney's Very Merry Christmas Sing Along Songs this morning. The funny thing is she did the same last July. LOL
> 
> I can't help but to get in the Christmas planning mood.
> 
> 
> Ysell




Well, hello, *Pinup Mommy*, my fellow Halloween thread participant!

I'm glad you joined in.  I figured you had probably peeked in once or twice, but it's nice to know you are there!

There is something about Christmas in July -- listening to music, watching movies or TV -- that works in an odd way (even for the little ones, it appears!).  Your 3-year-old has caught on to it!




DisneyJamieCA said:


> Well I've posted in this thread, but never introduced myself  So hi, I'm Jamie! We are preparing for our 2nd annual Thanksgiving trip. And thinking we will upgrade to APs again!
> 
> I'm excited about the Christmas in July movies - now to only kick my family off the tv, since I'm not sure they'll appreciate it to the same extent.



Hello, *Jamie*!

I'm glad you officially introduced yourself, even though, of course, we know you have already joined in here and participated!

Ahhh, the lure of upgrading to APs.  I have my AP timed out all wrong, really.  It is set up so that it expires right around the start of the holiday season at DLR in November but since I actually prefer my main holiday trips to be in December, that doesn't help me much.  So I then feel like I have to upgrade before November (to get that darn discount), when in reality I should let it lapse and just get a new AP in December.  If I did that, I could get 2 December trips out of the deal -- this year and next year -- instead of one.  Hmmm.... But the feeling of letting it lapse and not taking advantage of the renewal discount is scary.  I always like to be a smart shopper!

What? You mean your family won't be in the Christmas spirit in the middle of the Summer?  Say it isn't so!  Can you distract them with a project of some kind in another room so you can commandeer the TV?


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

Oh the countdown themes sounds so fun. We had two major losses to our family last year, so I didn't pay much attention to the holiday thread, but this year I'm all in!


We had APs in 2011 and went 4x that year, so totally worth it. We told the kids that we would have to take a year off from Disney, so they are assuming 2014. With Thanksgiving falling so late this year, we have technically waited a year and are surprising them with a trip! We are all missing the Halloween party this year (we did it for the first time last year), so we will be going back for that in 2014, if not more. It looks like Thanksgiving falls late again in '14, so our passes won't be good for then, but we'll either go earlier or renew.


----------



## siskaren

Sherry E said:


> I may even run to my grocery store and snap up the limited edition peppermint ice cream when it hits the shelves in September (because the people in my area of town apparently love peppermint ice cream and they clear the stock before we even get to the holidays).



I saw Dean's peppermint ice cream in the store the other day and had to buy some (well, it helped that it was on sale. )


----------



## Sherry E

DisneyJamieCA said:


> Oh the countdown themes sounds so fun. We had two major losses to our family last year, so I didn't pay much attention to the holiday thread, but this year I'm all in!
> 
> 
> We had APs in 2011 and went 4x that year, so totally worth it. We told the kids that we would have to take a year off from Disney, so they are assuming 2014. With Thanksgiving falling so late this year, we have technically waited a year and are surprising them with a trip! We are all missing the Halloween party this year (we did it for the first time last year), so we will be going back for that in 2014, if not more. It looks like Thanksgiving falls late again in '14, so our passes won't be good for then, but we'll either go earlier or renew.



*Jamie -*

I'm so sorry about the losses your family suffered last year.  I hope that this year has been much happier.

Last year (and in 2011) I just did a regular countdown, which was fun enough as it was and a lot of people participated, shared photos, etc.  This year I decide to up the ante a bit and throw in some challenges and prizes, while still focusing on the idea of presenting a different DLR theme each week and highlighting different elements of the season that may be overlooked or bypassed.  I didn't want to leave the people who can't contribute photos out of the loop, so I added in the alternate way to try to win something.  It should be interesting to see how it all unfolds and find out who will win in the photo and non-photo categories!

These late Thanksgivings are throwing me all off-kilter.  I think it's because, literally, there are some years when the holiday is on 11/22 or something and it doesn't feel right for it to be on 11/28.  Also, this year it is coinciding with the start of Hanukkah.  Does that happen often?  I don't know for sure but it doesn't seem like it.  

Hopefully the Halloween party will be even bigger and better by 2014 when you get to experience it again, but I think your kids will be thrilled with the holiday trip this year!





siskaren said:


> I saw Dean's peppermint ice cream in the store the other day and had to buy some (well, it helped that it was on sale. )



Hello, *siskaren*!

Sales are always preferable!  I love peppermint ice cream!  Yum!  I don't know if they carry Dean's at my store but if I saw it I might be tempted to buy it.  My store does a strange thing in that they actually get in the seasonal Dreyer's peppermint ice cream in stock in September, before they get in any kind of Halloween-ish ice cream (like pumpkin pie or whatever it is).  There are 2 varieties of the peppermint ice cream -- full fat and half-fat -- and the half-fat/Slow Churned stuff (light color) does not taste the same as the full-fat stuff (a deeper pink color, which is also sold at DLR, in both parks).  Last year I think the full-fat kind sold out really early on and the rest of the season was all about the Slow Churned, but even that was selling out rapidly.  I could only find the full-fat kind at Disneyland and California Adventure.

I'm pretty sure I could just walk into any Baskin Robbins and find some peppermint ice cream, but it's more fun to get it when it pops up in the store (or at one of the ice cream places at Disneyland Resort).  However, if this is another year of Slow Churned only I will have to expand my peppermint ice cream options and look outside of the Dreyer's brand!


----------



## funatdisney

*Sherry E* The countdown theme game sounds  fun! I am so excited!


----------



## siskaren

Sherry E said:


> There are 2 varieties of the peppermint ice cream -- full fat and half-fat -- and the half-fat/Slow Churned stuff (light color) does not taste the same as the full-fat stuff (a deeper pink color, which is also sold at DLR, in both parks).  Last year I think the full-fat kind sold out really early on and the rest of the season was all about the Slow Churned, but even that was selling out rapidly.  I could only find the full-fat kind at Disneyland and California Adventure.



That's funny because I always look forward to the Edy's too, but I've always gotten the reduced fat version. But after reading about your preference for the full fat version, I think I'm going to have to see for myself.   The other thing I look forward to every year (and like you, I love all the peppermint flavored stuff) is Diet Sierra Mist Cranberry Splash. I think I usually don't see it until November, but last year it showed up in September.


----------



## Autty40

I have another question. We will only be in the parks for two days, and I want to get the most out of our time. My DD will have just turned two.  What holiday (or even non holiday) things are a must do for Toddlers? TIA!


----------



## Sherry E

*THE 3rd ANNUAL THEME WEEK COUNTDOWN BEGINS ON MONDAY, AUGUST 5th, 2013
(and ends on Monday, November 4th, 2013)


I posted some details of the Countdown yesterday  -- more coming soon!*​






funatdisney said:


> *Sherry E* The countdown theme game sounds  fun! I am so excited!



It should be fun, *Liza*! 

At the end of the day it is still a Countdown -- just like I've done for the last 2 years -- and it's meant to provide information on and showcase different aspects of the holidays at DLR, as well as showcase the different photos from the people who contribute.  It's just that this year I added in a couple of ways to win prizes too!





siskaren said:


> That's funny because I always look forward to the Edy's too, but I've always gotten the reduced fat version. But after reading about your preference for the full fat version, I think I'm going to have to see for myself.   The other thing I look forward to every year (and like you, I love all the peppermint flavored stuff) is Diet Sierra Mist Cranberry Splash. I think I usually don't see it until November, but last year it showed up in September.



*siskaren --*

I've never seen the Sierra Mist Cranberry stuff!  The holidays yield a whole hotbed of seasonal varieties of beverages, candies/sweets and everyday items like room spray.  Even Jell-O pudding has some holiday flavors.  

Dreyer's/Edy's has, in the past, made a full-fat peppermint ice cream -- usually called Peppermint Stick or some such thing.  It comes in a bright pink container and the actual color of the ice cream is a bit more pink than the half-fat kind.  The flavor is better because it's a bit richer (not too much so, though), and there is a better balance between the sharpness of the crushed peppermint and the creamy part of the ice cream

The Slow Churned/half-fat kind has a less rich taste, and the sharpness of the peppermint candy can often seem too much (while the creamy part is almost tasteless).  The color is more pale.

My stores and pharmacies used to sell both kinds of the peppermint ice cream.  Last year my pharmacies only had the Slow Churned kind in stock, and my grocery store ran out of the full-fat stuff early on, leaving only the Slow Churned on the shelves for a while.  Meanwhile they sold both the full-fat and half-fat varieties of the Pumpkin Pie ice cream, which made no sense.

In Disneyland and California Adventure the Peppermint Stick/full fat ice cream is sold and that was the only place I got it last year!!




Autty40 said:


> I have another question. We will only be in the parks for two days, and I want to get the most out of our time. My DD will have just turned two.  What holiday (or even non holiday) things are a must do for Toddlers? TIA!



*Autty40 --*

Maybe others will have some good ideas, but I think the Jingle Jangle Jamboree/Round-Up is a good place.  There is a petting zoo and craft/cookie decorating.  See Page 1 of this thread for the Seasonal Events post, and you will find links to info on the JJJ.  Plus, it will pop up in the Theme Week Countdown when we get rolling with that.

Plus, there is Santa in Disneyland and California Adventure!!

Don't forget to ride the Storybook Land Canal boats to see the teeny tiny decorations on the cottages.  Pixie Hollow may or may not have a little Winter overlay again, as it did last year.


----------



## aidensmom31

Sherry E said:


> *aidensmom31 --*
> 
> I'm glad you're still here!  The next several months will zoom by, I think -- maybe almost too quickly!  Last year seemed to zip by in the blink of an eye.
> 
> Is this going to be your 3rd holiday trip to DLR, or will it be your 4th?  I think you told us before and I am blanking out.
> 
> Have you stayed at the PPH in the past, or would this split stay be the first time?  It is a lot of money to spend to stay onsite, but I must confess that I am addicted to it so I can't in good faith argue against staying there.  I can visit DLR during other times of the year and not feel the need to stay onsite as much.  During the holiday season is a whole different ballgame, though.  For me it just makes the whole trip more complete to stay in one of the hotels, especially with the Christmas trees being set up and the hotels in full Christmas mode (Santa, carolers, etc.).  I love love love walking downstairs and seeing the Christmas tree in the PPH lobby -- sooooo pretty!
> 
> I think that if you do split your stay it would be good to end the trip at the PPH rather than start it there -- was that the plan?



This will be our 3rd trip during the holidays in 3 years.  We did our first trip in 2011 and I feel in love with Disneyland during the Holidays 

I have stayed at the PPH before, we did that last year in November so the holiday decorations were not all up till our last day or the day before our last day.  

My plan was to stay at PPH for the second half of the trip.  There are two things holding me back, the extra money that I could use towards extras or souvineers or treats  and the time it would take to move over.  I think I am going to give myself a little more time to think on it and wait till end of summer to make my final decision.  It will give me time to research some extras we want to do.  We are staying at the BWPPI right now and the easy walk is also a plus for us.  Plus we dont plan on spending that much time in the room, in November when we went the park closed early so it was nice to go back to the PPH and have all the disney.  This time around the park will close at midnight so really the only need we have of the room is sleeping.


----------



## lwanthony

My wife and I are going to Disneyland for our 5th anniversary. Our actual anniversary is on Sept 26th. We are debating on what to do with 3 choices of dates, and I was hoping to get some advice from the fine people this awesome thread! 

Option 1) Go Sept 21st - 26th Sun-Thurs
This would include our actual anniversary date, and I feel like the crowds will be pretty good this time of year. However, the off season hours and entertainment are a drawback for us.

Option 2) Go Nov 23rd - 27th  Week leading up to Thanksgiving Sun-Thurs
We have gone this week 2 other times, once in 2007 and then again in 2011. It seemed much more crowded in 2011. The monday tuesday were manageable, but after that it was a mess. We do however love the fact the the Christmas season is in swing.

Option 3) Go Nov 30th - Dec 4th Sun-Thurs
We have never gone this late in the Christmas season and are sure about the crowds. It looks like the hours may be a little longer than Sept, but not much. Also not sure if the weather is much different. We know Sept will be much warmer for sure. 

I welcome all comments and advice! I am a planning addict, and I know I am in a place that can understand that. As a Matter of fact I already have a spreadsheet started with our dates and possible adr's and Fantasmic Desert seating dates....... So any advice is welcome especially if you have experience with trips during any of these dates. 

Lets hear it folks!!!!!!   and thanks in advance!!!!


----------



## aidensmom31

lwanthony said:


> My wife and I are going to Disneyland for our 5th anniversary. Our actual anniversary is on Sept 26th. We are debating on what to do with 3 choices of dates, and I was hoping to get some advice from the fine people this awesome thread!
> 
> Option 1) Go Sept 21st - 26th Sun-Thurs
> This would include our actual anniversary date, and I feel like the crowds will be pretty good this time of year. However, the off season hours and entertainment are a drawback for us.
> 
> Option 2) Go Nov 23rd - 27th  Week leading up to Thanksgiving Sun-Thurs
> We have gone this week 2 other times, once in 2007 and then again in 2011. It seemed much more crowded in 2011. The monday tuesday were manageable, but after that it was a mess. We do however love the fact the the Christmas season is in swing.
> 
> Option 3) Go Nov 30th - Dec 4th Sun-Thurs
> We have never gone this late in the Christmas season and are sure about the crowds. It looks like the hours may be a little longer than Sept, but not much. Also not sure if the weather is much different. We know Sept will be much warmer for sure.
> 
> I welcome all comments and advice! I am a planning addict, and I know I am in a place that can understand that. As a Matter of fact I already have a spreadsheet started with our dates and possible adr's and Fantasmic Desert seating dates....... So any advice is welcome especially if you have experience with trips during any of these dates.
> 
> Lets hear it folks!!!!!!   and thanks in advance!!!!



I am not sure crowd wise which would be better between 2 and 3 but I would say one of those two.  1) Christmas season is awesome.  2) Per the refurb list less would be down during this time.  Also dont be surprised if it is a lot warmer than you thought it would be during this time (atleast during the day).  Our trip in late December 2011 and early November 2012 were both in the 70s and even close to 80 during the days.  We were in short sleeves and shorts a lot.  Then in the evening we wore jeans and hoodies.


----------



## tstidm1

Thinking about going January 2nd-6th or December 26th-30th. Do the January dates still have the decorations up? Which date has the better crowds? I am thinking about going across country by train and seeing Disneyland for a first time visit in 20 years.


----------



## Mickeybell

So we decided to tell the kiddos tonight that we are going to Disneyland during Christmas time. I couldn't hold it in anymore.  They miss Disneyland so much and even though I wanted to surprise them I really wanted them to have something wonderful to look forward to!
We put in one of our Disneyland videos (just happened to be our Christmas time one )  Everyone was talking about how much we miss Disneyland and how the very best time to go is Christmas time!  In the middle of watching the video I pulled out a booklet the Disney Vacation sent us about our upcoming trip. And said hey whats this that I found?  Its cute it looks like a book and it has the toy story characters on the front and it says "Your Story The Jerrell Family Vacation"  and inside it has all our itinerary info and cool stuff like maps and such.
They were so excited!!! My oldest DS actually started to cry.  It was so cool.  They are beyond happy.  I cant wait!!! The first thing my youngest DS wanted to do was make a Disney chain.   I told him we will make one in the morning.  Yeah! So Happy!


----------



## tksbaskets

Mickeybell said:


> So we decided to tell the kiddos tonight that we are going to Disneyland during Christmas time. I couldn't hold it in anymore.  They miss Disneyland so much and even though I wanted to surprise them I really wanted them to have something wonderful to look forward to!
> We put in one of our Disneyland videos (just happened to be our Christmas time one )  Everyone was talking about how much we miss Disneyland and how the very best time to go is Christmas time!  In the middle of watching the video I pulled out a booklet the Disney Vacation sent us about our upcoming trip. And said hey whats this that I found?  Its cute it looks like a book and it has the toy story characters on the front and it says "Your Story The Jerrell Family Vacation"  and inside it has all our itinerary info and cool stuff like maps and such.
> They were so excited!!! My oldest DS actually started to cry.  It was so cool.  They are beyond happy.  I cant wait!!! The first thing my youngest DS wanted to do was make a Disney chain.   I told him we will make one in the morning.  Yeah! So Happy!



That is so sweet!  Thanks for sharing


----------



## Pesky

Mickeybell said:


> So we decided to tell the kiddos tonight that we are going to Disneyland during Christmas time. I couldn't hold it in anymore.  They miss Disneyland so much and even though I wanted to surprise them I really wanted them to have something wonderful to look forward to!
> We put in one of our Disneyland videos (just happened to be our Christmas time one )  Everyone was talking about how much we miss Disneyland and how the very best time to go is Christmas time!  In the middle of watching the video I pulled out a booklet the Disney Vacation sent us about our upcoming trip. And said hey whats this that I found?  Its cute it looks like a book and it has the toy story characters on the front and it says "Your Story The Jerrell Family Vacation"  and inside it has all our itinerary info and cool stuff like maps and such.
> They were so excited!!! My oldest DS actually started to cry.  It was so cool.  They are beyond happy.  I cant wait!!! The first thing my youngest DS wanted to do was make a Disney chain.   I told him we will make one in the morning.  Yeah! So Happy!



Oh, so cute!


----------



## Sherry E

I had planned on popping in again last night to reply to a couple of posts, but I was distracted (and annoyed) by the loud harmonica playing that seemed to be coming from one of my neighbors' windows (must be a new neighbor).  It was too warm and muggy to leave the window closed, but every time I opened it up this harmonica-playing fool would start wailing away.  After a while he began "singing" in between bars.  (Well, to be honest, it sounded more like the anguished cries of a wildebeest than it sounded like singing, but whatever.)  And this carried on well into the night, and well after 11 p.m.  It was so loud that I couldn't concentrate while sitting at the PC. 





aidensmom31 said:


> This will be our 3rd trip during the holidays in 3 years.  We did our first trip in 2011 and I feel in love with Disneyland during the Holidays
> 
> I have stayed at the PPH before, we did that last year in November so the holiday decorations were not all up till our last day or the day before our last day.
> 
> My plan was to stay at PPH for the second half of the trip.  There are two things holding me back, the extra money that I could use towards extras or souvineers or treats  and the time it would take to move over.  I think I am going to give myself a little more time to think on it and wait till end of summer to make my final decision.  It will give me time to research some extras we want to do.  We are staying at the BWPPI right now and the easy walk is also a plus for us.  Plus we dont plan on spending that much time in the room, in November when we went the park closed early so it was nice to go back to the PPH and have all the disney.  This time around the park will close at midnight so really the only need we have of the room is sleeping.



*aidensmom31 -*

I completely know what you mean about falling in love with the holidays at Disneyland.  I am guilty of the same thing.  It's odd, but I always find it surprising and puzzling when some people don't fall in love with it too!  I know that everyone likes different things; some people like the holiday season more than others; sometimes it is more crowded than other times; sometimes a trip may be less successful than another trip, etc.  Still, though, I guess I always expect that people will come away from the Disneyland holiday experience being in love with it too (like you are and like I am)!!

You make some very good points about why you wouldn't split your hotel stay if you decide not to split it.  The price, of course, is crazy.  The "good" discounts that Disney used to offer for the hotels -- even up to maybe mid-December or so -- are not so good anymore.  The prices seem mostly unreasonable.  

And the inconvenience of having to pack up and move mid-trip would be annoying, especially if all you think you will need the room for is to sleep.  

I have thought of doing split stays in the past, instead of staying totally onsite, because I don't want to give up the idea of staying onsite entirely but the prices are so high.  However, the idea of not really being able to get settled in one place because I'd need to move to the other place would get on my nerves.  I would feel like I couldn't really unpack and get comfortable in the first place because I would be moving to the second place soon after.  

I think that waiting until the end of the summer to decide is a good idea.  Take some extra time to think about it.  Maybe by that time we will know IF there is going to be a Christmas party happening or not, and you'd know whether you wanted to figure that into your budget at all.

Last year there were PPH rooms available (for my second-week-of-December trip) as late as the week of Halloween, if not beyond that.  I was surprised.





lwanthony said:


> My wife and I are going to Disneyland for our 5th anniversary. Our actual anniversary is on Sept 26th. We are debating on what to do with 3 choices of dates, and I was hoping to get some advice from the fine people this awesome thread!
> 
> Option 1) Go Sept 21st - 26th Sun-Thurs
> This would include our actual anniversary date, and I feel like the crowds will be pretty good this time of year. However, the off season hours and entertainment are a drawback for us.
> 
> Option 2) Go Nov 23rd - 27th  Week leading up to Thanksgiving Sun-Thurs
> We have gone this week 2 other times, once in 2007 and then again in 2011. It seemed much more crowded in 2011. The monday tuesday were manageable, but after that it was a mess. We do however love the fact the the Christmas season is in swing.
> 
> Option 3) Go Nov 30th - Dec 4th Sun-Thurs
> We have never gone this late in the Christmas season and are sure about the crowds. It looks like the hours may be a little longer than Sept, but not much. Also not sure if the weather is much different. We know Sept will be much warmer for sure.
> 
> I welcome all comments and advice! I am a planning addict, and I know I am in a place that can understand that. As a Matter of fact I already have a spreadsheet started with our dates and possible adr's and Fantasmic Desert seating dates....... So any advice is welcome especially if you have experience with trips during any of these dates.
> 
> Lets hear it folks!!!!!!   and thanks in advance!!!!



*lwanthony --*

Hello!

Your plan is for 2014, correct?  here are my thoughts...

Unless you really want to be there on your anniversary in September and to experience Halloween Time (which is great, but not as extensive and thorough as the holiday season), I would go for *Option 3*.

The holiday season will be in full swing during that 11/30 - 12/4 time frame, even more so than it would be pre-Thanksgiving.  By that post-Thanksgiving time frame, the 3 Disney hotels will be decorated and Downtown Disney will be playing Christmas music too.  The entire Resort is immersed in holiday merriment by that time.

Also, if we don't get a Christmas party this year I think we will be most certainly be getting one next year, and it could start after Thanksgiving ends.  That would be an extra option for something to do during your trip.

Even better than that is the fact that the post-Thanksgiving time frame (like right after the holiday weekend, into the first week or two of December) is known to be a bit less crowded.  That is not to say that the parks will be empty  - they won't be empty -- but many people head home to work and school right after Thanksgiving weekend is over, and it is too early for Christmas break.  So you have a small window of time in which the parks are less crowded -- in between holiday breaks.  A lot of people will probably head home on the Sunday you'd be arriving!

I've been to DLR in both the first week and second week of December and have noticed a definite difference in crowds during those times than when I was there on the weekend immediately before Christmas.  The crowd level was much more manageable.

So I vote for Option 3.

As for weather, our weather in Southern California is so odd.  This is no exaggeration, but you really never know what you will get in October, November or December!  I have literally experienced hot, dry weather in December (like even as high as 90 degrees), as well as wind, light rain, clouds, 70-degree weather, 60-degree weather, 30-degree weather at night, 50-degree weather at night, pouring, heavy, blinding rain, etc.  There have been December trips to DLR in which I was comfortably walking around at night in a t-shirt with bare arms, and other times when it was 30 or 40 degrees at night and my teeth were chattering because my coat was back in the hotel room and I couldn't get warm.




tstidm1 said:


> Thinking about going January 2nd-6th or December 26th-30th. Do the January dates still have the decorations up? Which date has the better crowds? I am thinking about going across country by train and seeing Disneyland for a first time visit in 20 years.



*tstidm1 --*

Hello, and welcome!

Wow!  The first time in 20 years?  You have a lot to see and catch up on.

That January time frame is more *Tksbaskets'* specialty, as she has been to DLR during that week in the past.

The crowds will probably be quite large during the post-Christmas December time frame, BUT you'd get the full holiday experience, including being able to enjoy the 3 Disney hotels' decorations as well.

The January time frame will still technically be within the official Disneyland holiday season (I suspect that the season will actually have its last day on Sun., January 5, 2014), but certain decorations will start to come down, a little at a time, after the New Year rolls in.  

I thought that the post-New Year's time would be less crowded, but people have told me on this board that as long as certain schools are out on break and the holiday season is still going on, the parks will still be busy.  I still tend to think that someone has to get back home, and that not everyone can just hang out in Disneyland after New Year's Day.

So I would say that if you are mainly interested in lower crowds, the January dates may be the lesser of two evils (but not by much).  However, if you can handle crowds and you want the full Disneyland Resort holiday experience, go during the December dates.




Mickeybell said:


> So we decided to tell the kiddos tonight that we are going to Disneyland during Christmas time. I couldn't hold it in anymore.  They miss Disneyland so much and even though I wanted to surprise them I really wanted them to have something wonderful to look forward to!
> We put in one of our Disneyland videos (just happened to be our Christmas time one )  Everyone was talking about how much we miss Disneyland and how the very best time to go is Christmas time!  In the middle of watching the video I pulled out a booklet the Disney Vacation sent us about our upcoming trip. And said hey whats this that I found?  Its cute it looks like a book and it has the toy story characters on the front and it says "Your Story The Jerrell Family Vacation"  and inside it has all our itinerary info and cool stuff like maps and such.
> They were so excited!!! My oldest DS actually started to cry.  It was so cool.  They are beyond happy.  I cant wait!!! The first thing my youngest DS wanted to do was make a Disney chain.   I told him we will make one in the morning.  Yeah! So Happy!



*Mickeybell --*

How wonderful!  While I can understand the urge to want to keep it all a surprise, I also think there is something to be said for giving the kids something to be excited about and look forward to.  When kids know a Disneyland trip is coming, there can be no end to the excitement, I think.

I know the "Your Story" booklet you're talking about!  I received one of those last year or the year prior to it (out of the blue) and I had never seen one before.  In all of my onsite stays, that was the first time Your Story got to me!  

Using that Your Story booklet to help make the announcement to your kids was a very clever idea!

The holiday season will be here before you know it.  There are just under 4 months until it begins at DLR in November, and about 4.5 months until December gets here!  The time will fly!  So many of us think that we have all sorts of time before the holiday trips arrive, but all of a sudden we find that our trips are almost here!


----------



## KCmike

Mickeybell said:


> So we decided to tell the kiddos tonight that we are going to Disneyland during Christmas time. I couldn't hold it in anymore.  They miss Disneyland so much and even though I wanted to surprise them I really wanted them to have something wonderful to look forward to!
> We put in one of our Disneyland videos (just happened to be our Christmas time one )  Everyone was talking about how much we miss Disneyland and how the very best time to go is Christmas time!  In the middle of watching the video I pulled out a booklet the Disney Vacation sent us about our upcoming trip. And said hey whats this that I found?  Its cute it looks like a book and it has the toy story characters on the front and it says "Your Story The Jerrell Family Vacation"  and inside it has all our itinerary info and cool stuff like maps and such.
> They were so excited!!! My oldest DS actually started to cry.  It was so cool.  They are beyond happy.  I cant wait!!! The first thing my youngest DS wanted to do was make a Disney chain.   I told him we will make one in the morning.  Yeah! So Happy!



Awesome.  So much happiness that one could cry.  How wonderful is that?!?

We are surprising our teens right before we leave in November.  The 1st time we've ever done a surprise trip.

I guess I'm hoping for tears


----------



## wdwmoose

Mickeybell said:


> So we decided to tell the kiddos tonight that we are going to Disneyland during Christmas time. I couldn't hold it in anymore.  They miss Disneyland so much and even though I wanted to surprise them I really wanted them to have something wonderful to look forward to!
> We put in one of our Disneyland videos (just happened to be our Christmas time one )  Everyone was talking about how much we miss Disneyland and how the very best time to go is Christmas time!  In the middle of watching the video I pulled out a booklet the Disney Vacation sent us about our upcoming trip. And said hey whats this that I found?  Its cute it looks like a book and it has the toy story characters on the front and it says "Your Story The Jerrell Family Vacation"  and inside it has all our itinerary info and cool stuff like maps and such.
> They were so excited!!! My oldest DS actually started to cry.  It was so cool.  They are beyond happy.  I cant wait!!! The first thing my youngest DS wanted to do was make a Disney chain.   I told him we will make one in the morning.  Yeah! So Happy!



I'd probably be bad at keeping a secret like that. What an awesome way to tell them!

I read about your Your Story book thingy with jealousy. And then... AND THEN I came home to find my Your Story in our mailbox. Best mail day ever!!


----------



## Mickeybell

wdwmoose said:


> I'd probably be bad at keeping a secret like that. What an awesome way to tell them!
> 
> I read about your Your Story book thingy with jealousy. And then... AND THEN I came home to find my Your Story in our mailbox. Best mail day ever!!



That's so funny!  I'm glad you got one too.   They really are cute.


----------



## lwanthony

> Hello!
> 
> Your plan is for 2014, correct?  here are my thoughts...
> 
> Unless you really want to be there on your anniversary in September and to experience Halloween Time (which is great, but not as extensive and thorough as the holiday season), I would go for *Option 3*.
> 
> The holiday season will be in full swing during that 11/30 - 12/4 time frame, even more so than it would be pre-Thanksgiving.  By that post-Thanksgiving time frame, the 3 Disney hotels will be decorated and Downtown Disney will be playing Christmas music too.  The entire Resort is immersed in holiday merriment by that time.
> 
> Also, if we don't get a Christmas party this year I think we will be most certainly be getting one next year, and it could start after Thanksgiving ends.  That would be an extra option for something to do during your trip.
> 
> Even better than that is the fact that the post-Thanksgiving time frame (like right after the holiday weekend, into the first week or two of December) is known to be a bit less crowded.  That is not to say that the parks will be empty  - they won't be empty -- but many people head home to work and school right after Thanksgiving weekend is over, and it is too early for Christmas break.  So you have a small window of time in which the parks are less crowded -- in between holiday breaks.  A lot of people will probably head home on the Sunday you'd be arriving!
> 
> I've been to DLR in both the first week and second week of December and have noticed a definite difference in crowds during those times than when I was there on the weekend immediately before Christmas.  The crowd level was much more manageable.
> 
> So I vote for Option 3.
> 
> As for weather, our weather in Southern California is so odd.  This is no exaggeration, but you really never know what you will get in October, November or December!  I have literally experienced hot, dry weather in December (like even as high as 90 degrees), as well as wind, light rain, clouds, 70-degree weather, 60-degree weather, 30-degree weather at night, 50-degree weather at night, pouring, heavy, blinding rain, etc.  There have been December trips to DLR in which I was comfortably walking around at night in a t-shirt with bare arms, and other times when it was 30 or 40 degrees at night and my teeth were chattering because my coat was back in the hotel room and I couldn't get warm.


Thanks Sherry!

I am leaning towards that first week of December right after Thanksgiving week. I just love hearing what everyone else thinks, especially those that have more experience than I do at the parks!!!!!!


----------



## Betsy82

DisneyJamieCA said:


> That does help, so I know what to be looking for. So it's just a white bus with "Disneyland Express" in the window?



Correct.


Sorry for the delay. I stalk when I have a chance. My family is going back for Christmas. Husband and children first time


----------



## mvf-m11c

Sherry E said:


> *Bret --*
> 
> I think the Theme Week Countdown will work out okay, because I will announce the theme for the week of the Expo at the start of that week -- so you and Liza will have already posted your photos before you leave for the Expo.  And when you get back there will be a new theme soon after.  So you won't miss out on anything and we won't miss out on your photos!
> 
> Okay, you just stunned me.  I knew that the holiday fireworks and Christmas parade had been around for a long time, but wow!  I had no clue that the parade started in 1994!!  Then again, I remember the reindeer marching down the street back in 1994 -- so I guess I saw that parade and didn't even recall that it was the same one!  And the fireworks have been there for over a decade!  I must have seen those too, and didn't realize what I was seeing (I was there in December 2000 and November 2001).
> 
> Now that you have told me that and I realize exactly how old those 2 events are, there is no way they can be made a part of a paid Christmas party without tons of backlash and opposition!!  How in the world could Disneyland even possibly attempt to stick an event that is almost 20 years old and an event that is over a decade old into a party as the reasons to buy tickets?  Uh, yeah...that would work for brand new visitors who have never experienced the holidays at DLR, but it would not work for the thousands upon thousands of holiday visitors who have been coming to the parks for years!
> 
> Disney would have to put something brand new and big into a party in DL, or have the party in DCA.  Either that, or be prepared for people to flood their mail and email with complaints!  Otherwise, Disney really will come across as very greedy and stingy!
> 
> I think Disney would be better off holding the Candlelight Ceremony for more nights than 2 this year as well.  I see where 20 nights was probably too many, but 2 nights are not enough.  That's one extreme to another!  I will be really surprised if they don't have a back-up plan for the CP beyond the 12/7 and 12/8 Town Square dates.



It's been awhile since I have been on the threads instead of posting updates from my June trip report. Work has just been so crazy these last few days and it is nice to be on the threads and read all the latest updates.

Nice to hear that the Theme Week Countdown will start on August 5th just before the D23 Expo trip. I will be ready for the Theme Week Countdown and can't believe it has been three years since you have started the Theme Week Countdown for the Christmas thread. 

I looked at some of my old photos during the Christmas season back in the 80s and 90s and saw some floats in the mid to late 90s that were part of "A Christmas Fantasy" parade. Than I looked online when it started and it debut in 1994 replacing "Very Merry Christmas Parade". I was able to watch the Very Merry Christmas Parade video online and it does bring back a lot of memories when my family, friends and I have watched that classic Christmas parade.

"Believe...In Holiday Magic" fireworks has been running for a long time ever since 2000 during the Holiday season. The show was updated in 2007 with pyrotechnics launched from SB Castle after the success of RDCT where it has pyrotechnics on the castle during the show.

Just as you said that TDA can't make those two shows that are part of the Holiday season at DL a paid Christmas party event. It will get a lot of backlash and opposition from the regulars during the Holiday season. I just can't see those two shows being part of a party event where it is shown everyday during the Holiday season. It would be new for visitors that have never been to DL during the Holiday season but this will cause the regulars of not coming back during the Holiday season if it is part of a party. I will come back no matter what during the Holiday season at the DLR but I will never pay for a ticket to see those two shows where we have seen it on any day during the Holiday season. 

TDA definitely needs to come up with a new Christmas parade & fireworks show for a party event so it can draw the regular Holiday guests like you, Liza, me, etc. to buy a ticket. If they have the party event at DCA, I would have no problem with it since we heard rumors of a possible Holiday version of World of Color. I just hoping that the rumors of a new Holiday version of WoC isn't just the Prep & Landing segment of the original WoC show that is stirring it up. I will be very disappointed if the fireworks and parade that we seen a lot during the Holiday season in the past is part of a party event.

I completely agree that Disney should do more CP than just 2 like they have been doing in the past after doing 20 last year. Hopefully Disney will announce more dates for the CP instead of the two dates in the first weekend of December. One day, I will see the CP at DL where I have enjoyed the one's at EPCOT.


----------



## tksbaskets

tstidm1 said:


> Thinking about going January 2nd-6th or December 26th-30th. Do the January dates still have the decorations up? Which date has the better crowds? I am thinking about going across country by train and seeing Disneyland for a first time visit in 20 years.



"Better" crowds would be the week in January.  We have found them both to be nuts but with proper planning and expectations you'll have a great time.   The parks are all fully decorated the first week in January but the merchandise is definately down and the hotels experience 'magic' overnight when suddenly it's not Christmas themed.  The January week will also have Rose Bowl visitors which we found kind of fun.



KCmike said:


> Awesome.  So much happiness that one could cry.  How wonderful is that?!?
> 
> We are surprising our teens right before we leave in November.  The 1st time we've ever done a surprise trip.
> 
> I guess I'm hoping for tears



I just love happy tears!  I hope you'll share your story too Mike.  Many years ago my dad flew all my out of state siblings in for my mom's 65th birthday.  We all arranged to walk in to their house at the same time.  My mom burst into tears.  My grinning dad said 'I made your mom cry, isn't it great??'.  One of my most cherished memories of my folks.


----------



## Mickeybell

We just made our count down chain for our Disneyland trip.  We have 141 days.  That makes a very very very long chain!!!   We put Christmas music on while we made our chain (of red and green).  Then since we were feeling all Christmassy we decided to make some homemade cookies. 

We are so looking forward to Christmas time at Disneyland.  The last time we were there for the Christmas season was Dec of 2010.  

Now we are off to go swim in the pool.


----------



## Sherry E

KCmike said:


> Awesome.  So much happiness that one could cry.  How wonderful is that?!?
> 
> We are surprising our teens right before we leave in November.  The 1st time we've ever done a surprise trip.
> 
> I guess I'm hoping for tears



*Mike --*

Seeing that this is your very first surprise trip, I hope the kids have an awesome (possibly tearful!) reaction!  If they've known about all previous trips they probably just assume you'll always tell them when one is coming up.  Trying the surprise approach should add an extra layer of excitement to it.




lwanthony said:


> Thanks Sherry!
> 
> I am leaning towards that first week of December right after Thanksgiving week. I just love hearing what everyone else thinks, especially those that have more experience than I do at the parks!!!!!!



*lwanthony --*

You're welcome!

My second choice would have been your Option 1, just so you could be in the parks on your anniversary and experience Halloween Time.  But I still think Option 3 (post-Thanksgiving) is a better choice.

The great thing about this thread -- and the board in general -- is that there are so many people with all kinds of different experiences during different time frames.  I am constantly amazed by all the knowledge that is out there!





mvf-m11c said:


> It's been awhile since I have been on the threads instead of posting updates from my June trip report. Work has just been so crazy these last few days and it is nice to be on the threads and read all the latest updates.
> 
> Nice to hear that the Theme Week Countdown will start on August 5th just before the D23 Expo trip. I will be ready for the Theme Week Countdown and can't believe it has been three years since you have started the Theme Week Countdown for the Christmas thread.
> 
> I looked at some of my old photos during the Christmas season back in the 80s and 90s and saw some floats in the mid to late 90s that were part of "A Christmas Fantasy" parade. Than I looked online when it started and it debut in 1994 replacing "Very Merry Christmas Parade". I was able to watch the Very Merry Christmas Parade video online and it does bring back a lot of memories when my family, friends and I have watched that classic Christmas parade.
> 
> "Believe...In Holiday Magic" fireworks has been running for a long time ever since 2000 during the Holiday season. The show was updated in 2007 with pyrotechnics launched from SB Castle after the success of RDCT where it has pyrotechnics on the castle during the show.
> 
> Just as you said that TDA can't make those two shows that are part of the Holiday season at DL a paid Christmas party event. It will get a lot of backlash and opposition from the regulars during the Holiday season. I just can't see those two shows being part of a party event where it is shown everyday during the Holiday season. It would be new for visitors that have never been to DL during the Holiday season but this will cause the regulars of not coming back during the Holiday season if it is part of a party. I will come back no matter what during the Holiday season at the DLR but I will never pay for a ticket to see those two shows where we have seen it on any day during the Holiday season.
> 
> TDA definitely needs to come up with a new Christmas parade & fireworks show for a party event so it can draw the regular Holiday guests like you, Liza, me, etc. to buy a ticket. If they have the party event at DCA, I would have no problem with it since we heard rumors of a possible Holiday version of World of Color. I just hoping that the rumors of a new Holiday version of WoC isn't just the Prep & Landing segment of the original WoC show that is stirring it up. I will be very disappointed if the fireworks and parade that we seen a lot during the Holiday season in the past is part of a party event.
> 
> I completely agree that Disney should do more CP than just 2 like they have been doing in the past after doing 20 last year. Hopefully Disney will announce more dates for the CP instead of the two dates in the first weekend of December. One day, I will see the CP at DL where I have enjoyed the one's at EPCOT.



*Bret --*

Yes, this is the 3rd year for the Countdown!  Time flies!  Every Monday I'm going to announce a new theme for the week, starting on Mon., 8/5, all the way up to Mon., October 28th.  On 10/29, 10/30, 10/31, 11/1, 11/2 and 11/3 there will be mini-daily themes, and then on Monday, 11/4/13 we will have our final theme.

While reworking some of the Theme Week Countdown categories (I had to completely deconstruct one category and break it up into multiple themes, and then combine other ones from previous years), I realized it would have to be started a bit earlier than when I started it the previous 2 years.  So I am kicking it off 3 weeks earlier than usual.  

At the same time, I am ending the Countdown a week earlier than usual because -- as I have noticed in the last 2 years -- by the time we get to November and the decorations start to appear, attention shifts to the current season and wanting to know what is new or different (understandably).  We are assuming that the _Backstage Pass_ magazine was correct in that the season begins on 11/12, but most of the parks' decorations and even some of the entertainment are already going on a few days early.  So, assuming that most of the seasonal festivities are in place by, say, 11/8, I figured it would be good to end the Countdown with the final theme on 11/4!

Also, ending the Countdown one week early allows me to have extra time to send out the 2 Disney gift cards to whoever the winners are, in hopes they will receive them in enough time before their own trips to begin (if they have trips this year)!!

I would be completely shocked if TDA didn't try to find a way to make money off of the Candlelight Ceremony and hold it for more nights than just 2.  They probably jumped the gun last year with 20 nights -- which was a huge leap from the 2 nights that it used to be -- but now that TDA got a lot of new people interested in the CP (myself included) during last year's marathon run, it makes no sense to suddenly cut it back down to 2 nights.  That is a very drastic cut.  Still, though, Disney did send out an internal letter to certain CP participants a while back, and the letter only mentioned 12/7 and 12/8 as being performance dates.  The letter said nothing about performances in DCA or elsewhere in Disneyland.  It just mentioned 12/7 and 12/8 in Town Square.

My thought is that, eventually, we are going to see the CP taking place in DCA and the Christmas party in DL.  That may be too much for this year, but I think that's what will eventually happen.  This way, TDA can fix it so that the CP runs for many nights and they can charge for dinner packages, and they can still have their party in DL.  

Of course, even if TDA does see the light and realize that there have to be new things added in to a hard ticket Christmas party instead of old, old entertainment, I am assuming that what will still happen is that the "new" entertainment (whatever it would be) would only happen during the party except for Christmas week and New Year's week, and we will get non-holiday fireworks and parades in the non-party times.  So we will still eventually end up with less holiday entertainment as part of the general admission, I suspect, BUT at least the party would be much more worthwhile for some of the seasoned holiday veterans to buy tickets for if there were some all-new events included in it!

I remember the Very Merry Christmas Parade, vaguely.  Well, I remember seeing it listed in the DL maps during the holidays.  I also remember that Santa Goofy used to hang out back in the Big Thunder Ranch area, even way back in the early '90s.  He disappeared from that area for a long time (and he also disappeared from Goofy's Kitchen) and ventured over to DCA, but he was back at the Jingle Jangle Jamboree last year!

Oh, how the DLR holiday season has changed over the decades!





Mickeybell said:


> We just made our count down chain for our Disneyland trip.  We have 141 days.  That makes a very very very long chain!!!   We put Christmas music on while we made our chain (of red and green).  Then since we were feeling all Christmassy we decided to make some homemade cookies.
> 
> We are so looking forward to Christmas time at Disneyland.  The last time we were there for the Christmas season was Dec of 2010.
> 
> Now we are off to go swim in the pool.



*Mickeybell --*

From baking cookies and listening to Christmas music to swimming in the pool!  One seasonal extreme to the other!

So much has changed since 2010!  You have a lot to look forward to!  I guess that Disneyland itself will mostly seem the same to you (although the number of masks in New Orleans Square increased quite a bit), but California Adventure seemed so much more involved in the holiday season last year.  I have to admit that I do miss the candy cane-striped CALIFORNIA letters at the entrance, and I do miss the Golden Gate Bridge -- because it made a big impact at night -- but inside the park everything feels more Christmas-y.  In the past, the minimal decorations in certain lands in DCA seemed so insignificant because there were really not many decorations in DCA to begin with.  

As of last year, however, because Cars Land and Buena Vista Street were so fully decorated and in the swing of things (complete with themed, upbeat, toe-tapping holiday music and everything), I think that all of the minimal decorations in other lands tied together in a much more cohesive way.  Now DCA seems like a park that is fully in the holiday spirit but is more heavily decorated in some areas, with lighter decorations in other areas.  And all of the areas' decorations are themed appropriately, so it's not like everything is just half-heartedly done.  

In previous years (pre-2012) DCA seemed like a park that was not fully in the holiday spirit too much at all beyond the front entrance and the main tree, so the minimal decor in the park seemed even more minimal...if that makes sense.


----------



## Cheshirecatty

OK Sherry,  I *love* your sense of humor!

I am sitting here cracking up over the "anguished cries of a wildebeest" comment!  I can almost hear them.

Thanks for brightening my evening!


----------



## Sherry E

Cheshirecatty said:


> OK Sherry,  I *love* your sense of humor!
> 
> I am sitting here cracking up over the "anguished cries of a wildebeest" comment!  I can almost hear them.
> 
> Thanks for brightening my evening!



*Cheshirecatty -*

Thank you!  I wasn't sure if anyone caught that.  That's what he sounded like.  He was wailing away and bleating out the words to some unidentifiable song of woe.  Literally, every time I thought he was done with his evening concerto I would open the window and he would start up again -- like he was doing it purposely to annoy me!  I have never disliked an innocent harmonica more than I did at that moment.

I'm a bit of a goofball, but not in an overt way.  I always sneak the dry humor in here and there, so sometimes people don't see it coming.  I do have a kooky sense of humor, though.  I have a feeling that you would have enjoyed some of my Trip Reports.  Not the older ones from 2008 or 2009, necessarily (because I was still trying to get the hang of whether or not I wanted to just write a straightforward TR with facts and information, or give info and facts and also insert my personality into it), but from maybe 2010 on I think you'd enjoy them.  Sometimes I can kind of gauge who would or would not enjoy certain TRs from people, including mine, and I think you might have liked some of the ones I did based on certain things I described.  For example:

1.  In my December 2010 TR I recounted my calamitous escapades with a wayward peppermint ice cream cone, a trash can and a camera on Main Street, as well as an episode in which I brought a little girl to tears in the middle of Storytellers Cafe simply by sitting in my chair and minding my own business.  

2.  In my December 2011 TR I wrote about the shuttle driver who took a mysterious alternate route on the way to DLR, and I was certain he was going to drive me into the forest, never to be heard from again.  I also used the term "dancing wombat" somewhere in that report.  I wrote of my second encounter with the "Twilight Zone Lady."  And then, of course, I recapped how I ended up sobbing on a bench in the middle of DCA on the next to last day of that trip, passing Zach Galifianakis of "The Hangover" movies in the GCH as I blew my nose and hid behind my sunglasses.  

3.  In my December 2012 TR I told the tale of the 3 unknown people who decided to hunker down at a table with me, creating a very awkward and uncomfortable moment for all involved as I hastily tried to scarf down yet another peppermint ice cream cone and wipe the drippings off of my pants (see? Those darn peppermint ice cream cones are the root of all evil on my holiday trips, apparently!) so I could get out of there.

4.  And in my Catalina TR from last year (in July), I spoke of my speedy jaunt through the hills in a golf cart as I tried to get the cart back to the rental place before it turned into a pumpkin (after climbing the steps of doom at the Wrigley Memorial), and the urgency with which I drove could only be compared to Paul Revere's Midnight Ride.  Also of note were the fellow passenger on the boat to the Island who pointed out to the vast, endless sea and asked me if I thought there were sharks "out there," and the family who mistook a blob of kelp for a venomous stingray.



Yep.  I am a goofball, indeed, and I try to find the humor in everything -- only to write about it later!!!


----------



## Phoenixrising

Why be normal...being weird is so much more fun!!. I have an oddball sense of humor, factored in with an extremely over active imagination which causes no end of chaos when I put my mind to it. Add to this that I'm capable of taking a concept and creating it, especially when it comes to the gag Christmas gifts for the kids, and it's lot's of fun all around. I'm really looking forward to the countdown, and can't wait for it to start!!


----------



## Sherry E

Phoenixrising said:


> Why be normal...being weird is so much more fun!!. I have an oddball sense of humor, factored in with an extremely over active imagination which causes no end of chaos when I put my mind to it. Add to this that I'm capable of taking a concept and creating it, especially when it comes to the gag Christmas gifts for the kids, and it's lot's of fun all around. I'm really looking forward to the countdown, and can't wait for it to start!!



*Trish --*

Humor and imagination are really two of the most important keys to getting through life, I believe!  I think that "concept projects" -- like your gag gift idea for the kids -- are a fun way to channel creativity and imagination, and obviously humor plays a big role in the whole thing as well.

You know you can participate in the Countdown, even though you have not made a holiday visit to DLR yet.  You can either post photos of Haunted Mansion Holiday when we get around to the theme that includes that, in which case you'd get one entry to the contest for the random draw to win a Disney gift card, *or* you can participate in the code word side of the contest for the people without photos to share, in which case you'd have to collect all the code words and their corresponding themes, in order, and then figure out the song all of the words belong to...and ultimately be the very first person to post the correct information in the thread!  That person will also win a gift card.


----------



## jasy

Quick question for all the Holiday time veterans. 

I want to take my son (4) Nov 18-22 but I'm torn between the HoJo and PPH. Our last 6 trips we've stayed onsite and I love it! This time (our second trip this year, we're from  Alberta, Canada)I'm thinking maybe we stay offsite to save a few bucks ($700) and since from what I've read the hotels won't yet be decorated.

My issue is that having never been at Holiday time I'm not sure if staying onsite is a better option simply for the extra magic mornings. I know in Feb when we stayed at DLH it was awesome getting into CA early and having Carsland essentially to ourselves. I think last year I remember getting a pin code of around this time and I get them frequently so that's another reason why I'm torn... 

Any advice?? 

As an aside I'm kicking myself for not buying Annual Passes in February, I knew I should have!


----------



## Cheshirecatty

jasy said:


> Quick question for all the Holiday time veterans.
> 
> I want to take my son (4) Nov 18-22 but I'm torn between the HoJo and PPH. Our last 6 trips we've stayed onsite and I love it! This time (our second trip this year, we're from  Alberta, Canada)I'm thinking maybe we stay offsite to save a few bucks ($700) and since from what I've read the hotels won't yet be decorated.
> 
> My issue is that having never been at Holiday time I'm not sure if staying onsite is a better option simply for the extra magic mornings. I know in Feb when we stayed at DLH it was awesome getting into CA early and having Carsland essentially to ourselves. I think last year I remember getting a pin code of around this time and I get them frequently so that's another reason why I'm torn...
> 
> Any advice??
> 
> As an aside I'm kicking myself for not buying Annual Passes in February, I knew I should have!



Hi Jasy,

This is such a hard decision--and one I've faced myself!

You have to decide which you might *regret most*--spending the $700.00(a *lot* of money), OR *not *staying on site in order to get those EMH(plus, PPH is what you're used to. (Yes, you're right, the decor will most likely *not* be up at the Hotel)

There was one time where we had stayed at the GCH several times, and then decided to save money by staying at the BWPPI.

We *all *deeply regreted the decision--not because the BWPPI wasn't a good place to stay, but because it was such a huge let down from being at the Grand the previous several times.

I wished more than anything that we had just bitten the bullet, and economized somewhere else, other than the hotel.

I'm not saying this *will* happen to you, *but *if you are already second guessing yourself, chances are that there is going to be some disappointment somewhere, unless you go with your gut instinct(I wish I had).

I hope it's not too stressful trying to figure it all out--Good Luck!


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

Cheshirecatty said:


> Hi Jasy,
> 
> This is such a hard decision--and one I've faced myself!
> 
> You have to decide which you might regret most--spending the $700.00(a lot of money), OR not staying on site in order to get those EMH(plus, PPH is what you're used to. (Yes, you're right, the decor will most likely not be up at the Hotel)
> 
> There was one time where we had stayed at the GCH several times, and then decided to save money by staying at the BWPPI.
> 
> We all deeply regreted the decision--not because the BWPPI wasn't a good place to stay, but because it was such a huge let down from being at the Grand the previous several times.
> 
> I wished more than anything that we had just bitten the bullet, and economized somewhere else, other than the hotel.
> 
> I'm not saying this will happen to you, but if you are already second guessing yourself, chances are that there is going to be some disappointment somewhere, unless you go with your gut instinct(I wish I had).
> 
> I hope it's not too stressful trying to figure it all out--Good Luck!



I'm actually glad to hear you say this. Not that you regretted your decision, but after staying onsite for our last few trips and having the DLH booked for our upcoming trip, we were contemplating switching to offsite to save some money. We decided yesterday to stay with our reservation at the DLH - I think in the end we would have regretted switching. If we stay offsite next time, so be it, but I wasn't willing to give up the magic this trip.


----------



## Cheshirecatty

I know, the pocket book definitely has to be a consideration, and we *have* been happy at off site hotels, but NOT that time!

I suspected it going in, did not listen, and I've since learned to pay attention to that little voice/feeling when it pops up!!!


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

Cheshirecatty said:


> I know, the pocket book definitely has to be a consideration, and we have been happy at off site hotels, but NOT that time!
> 
> I suspected it going in, did not listen, and I've since learned to pay attention to that little voice/feeling when it pops up!!!



That's how I feel. If we were just planning this trip and we had decided off site, I would have been fine and we would have loved our trip. But the idea of switching, when I had already gotten so excited, would have been hard to swallow. Plus, it's the holidays and I love seeing the hotels decorated! I know we still would have a good time (it is Disneyland after all), but I also think I'd regret it. Since we'll be upgrading to APs, the rest of the trips will have to be offsite, I'm sure.


----------



## Sherry E

jasy said:


> Quick question for all the Holiday time veterans.
> 
> I want to take my son (4) Nov 18-22 but I'm torn between the HoJo and PPH. Our last 6 trips we've stayed onsite and I love it! This time (our second trip this year, we're from  Alberta, Canada)I'm thinking maybe we stay offsite to save a few bucks ($700) and since from what I've read the hotels won't yet be decorated.
> 
> My issue is that having never been at Holiday time I'm not sure if staying onsite is a better option simply for the extra magic mornings. I know in Feb when we stayed at DLH it was awesome getting into CA early and having Carsland essentially to ourselves. I think last year I remember getting a pin code of around this time and I get them frequently so that's another reason why I'm torn...
> 
> Any advice??
> 
> As an aside I'm kicking myself for not buying Annual Passes in February, I knew I should have!



*Jasy --*

Cheshirecatty made very good points.  I don't know that I can add much more insight or advice.

The thing is, I think it's very hard to stay off-property when you are used to staying onsite and loving it.  I still have not been able to get myself to do it, even though it is a more sensible thing to do.  It's not that the off-property hotels are bad or sub-par in any way. It's simply just not what you're used to, and it's not even like you stayed onsite one time only.  You've stayed onsite for the last 6 trips and loved it!  That will be hard to overlook.  Still, though, saving $700 is not insignificant.  That is a sizable chunk of change to save.

Yes, it's true -- the hotels are normally not decorated until the day after Thanksgiving, though there was a report of at least the GCH being decorated early a few years ago.  I kind of have a feeling that -- because Thanksgiving is so late in November this year -- the hotels may, possibly, get their decorations a wee bit earlier than usual...but probably not as early as when you will be there.

The EMH is great to take advantage of.  I always start out with the best intentions of taking advantage of it every day, and then usually end up using it on only one of my days!    But I like to have the option to use it.






Cheshirecatty said:


> Hi Jasy,
> 
> This is such a hard decision--and one I've faced myself!
> 
> You have to decide which you might *regret most*--spending the $700.00(a *lot* of money), OR *not *staying on site in order to get those EMH(plus, PPH is what you're used to. (Yes, you're right, the decor will most likely *not* be up at the Hotel)
> 
> There was one time where we had stayed at the GCH several times, and then decided to save money by staying at the BWPPI.
> 
> We *all *deeply regreted the decision--not because the BWPPI wasn't a good place to stay, but because it was such a huge let down from being at the Grand the previous several times.
> 
> I wished more than anything that we had just bitten the bullet, and economized somewhere else, other than the hotel.
> 
> I'm not saying this *will* happen to you, *but *if you are already second guessing yourself, chances are that there is going to be some disappointment somewhere, unless you go with your gut instinct(I wish I had).
> 
> I hope it's not too stressful trying to figure it all out--Good Luck!



*Cheshirecatty --*

Excellent points.  It's not really that there is anything wrong with the other non-Disney hotels.  Some people would even argue that many of them are 'better' than Disney's hotels.  It's just a matter of being used to a certain thing -- and there is a palpable feeling in the air that comes with staying onsite that can't be denied if you are a fan of staying onsite -- and then having to totally readjust one's way of thinking.  

By the way, I hope you saw my reply to you on the previous page (from last night)!!  I think you'd enjoy those TRs!!


----------



## Cheshirecatty

Sherry, I agree with you whole-heartedly, on everything you've said about staying on site.

And "Yes", I did read your reply(Thank you so much!), and my afternoon will involve hunting down those reports and perusing them--I am anticipating much chuckling!


----------



## tamiandryan

Sherry E said:


> *tamiandryan --*
> 
> Hello and welcome!  I'm glad you joined us.
> 
> Some thoughts...
> 
> I think that 3 days are okay if that is what you have to work with.  As I was mentioning to Lucrezia on the previous page, you can get a lot done in 3 days and make it work.  I think that 4 days would be better if you could manage 4 without too much difficulty, but 3 days will work if need be.
> 
> If you were to add a day to either end of your trip, my inclination is to suggest adding 11/16 instead of 11/9 -- but I'm really kind of torn.  They are both Saturdays, and Saturdays in the parks are busy pretty much year-round (especially during the holiday season).  But because 11/9 is right in the middle of the Veterans Day weekend the crowds could possibly be a little bigger.  By 11/16 it will be just a regular weekend during the holiday season but not a "holiday weekend," if that makes sense.
> 
> Still, though, because the holiday season will have not officially begun pre-11/12 (pending any further announcements from Disney to contradict that date), it is possible that slightly fewer people will be in the parks over the weekend leading up to it.  (By the way, you will notice that most of the holiday stuff is up and possibly running pre-11/12, such as It's a Small World Holiday and maybe even the holiday fireworks.)
> 
> I don't know if this helps, but I will mention that I was in the parks on Monday, 11/12 last year and in the parks on the Saturday of Veterans Day weekend back in 2010.  I found the 2010 Saturday to be very crowded -- much more so than I expected at that point.  In 2012, Monday, 11/12 was quite busy in the daytime -- more so than I expected for a Monday, for sure, probably because it was the start of the holiday season -- but not outrageously so.  It was tolerable, especially as the day wore on and people began to go home.  By nighttime on Monday it was really quite pleasant, crowd-wise.  Of course, the crowd dynamics can shift and change from year to year, but those were my most recent November experiences.
> 
> I suspect that after 11/12 passes there will be a couple of days of pretty manageable, reasonable crowds, and then the regular weekend crowds will kick in again.
> 
> As for what kind of plan you should have, hopefully some of our other thread followers may have some good suggestions (*Bret/mvf-m11c* always has some good plans of action for tackling the parks in November) but I think that using Fast Passes where available is always good.  What your interests are will help form the plan and fill in the gaps.
> 
> For example, do you want to do the holiday tour (which would start on the first day of the season)? The tour gets you seats for the Christmas parade and priority boarding for Haunted Mansion Holiday and It's a Small World Holiday, as well as a pin, some treats, etc.  Do you want to try to catch the holiday fireworks and snow on Main Street?  Do you want to meet characters in holiday costumes, or decorate holiday cookies?  Do you want to meet Santa?  Do you want to see World of Color (which we think is _probably_ going to be holiday-themed this year)?  Do you want to try to see Fantasmic?  If there is an ice skating rink on Downtown Disney again this year (and we don't know whether there will be), do you want to take the kids ice skating?



You are so kind and helpful! I deliberated back and forth so many times about dates and if I should add a day or not... Turns out the Hojo just released more of the Super Family Rates so I have bumped it back one week to Nov 17 check in and departing Nov 22 (5 nights). 
I did this for 2 main reasons: 
1. I just didn't want to deal with the Veteran's day crowds and the Holiday season not being in full swing yet.
2. I looked up the historical hours for the park, and it appeared that it goes from 10am-8pm hours in the original week we had planned (11/10-11/15). Then the hours for the following week go to 8am-Midnight. Now we will have more park time 

I think the only concern now would be how crowded it will be. I'm hoping the timing is good being the week before Thanksgiving, but still getting all the park hours. We shall see...dun, dun, dunnnnn.....

I think the main things on our agenda will be to mostly just "soak it all in". We have never been during Christmas and I am way excited to just see it all. I will make WOC and F! priorities as well as the fireworks and the parade. Other than that we will just shop, do some rides, and wing it! The decorating cookies sounds fun, so maybe I will have to look into that. Santa is very hit and miss with my boys, so we will just play that one by ear. We live in Utah, so I don't think ice skating will be a big priority (we see plenty of ice here at home).

Thanks again for the help!


----------



## Phoenixrising

I never thought to use my HM Nightmare Before Christmas pics in the DL Christmas countdown. So I've uploaded some of my better ones to use when the Nightmare Before Christmas theme comes around. Now I need to figure out how to upload them into the thread when the time comes. The neat thing is I've got pics of the HM gingerbread houses from 2010 & 2011, so it should be interesting comparing the 2. Have a great day everyone!

Trish


----------



## jasy

Sherry E said:


> *Jasy --*
> 
> Cheshirecatty made very good points.  I don't know that I can add much more insight or advice.
> 
> The thing is, I think it's very hard to stay off-property when you are used to staying onsite and loving it.  I still have not been able to get myself to do it, even though it is a more sensible thing to do.  It's not that the off-property hotels are bad or sub-par in any way. It's simply just not what you're used to, and it's not even like you stayed onsite one time only.  You've stayed onsite for the last 6 trips and loved it!  That will be hard to overlook.  Still, though, saving $700 is not insignificant.  That is a sizable chunk of change to save.
> 
> Yes, it's true -- the hotels are normally not decorated until the day after Thanksgiving, though there was a report of at least the GCH being decorated early a few years ago.  I kind of have a feeling that -- because Thanksgiving is so late in November this year -- the hotels may, possibly, get their decorations a wee bit earlier than usual...but probably not as early as when you will be there.
> 
> The EMH is great to take advantage of.  I always start out with the best intentions of taking advantage of it every day, and then usually end up using it on only one of my days!    But I like to have the option to use it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Cheshirecatty --*
> 
> Excellent points.  It's not really that there is anything wrong with the other non-Disney hotels.  Some people would even argue that many of them are 'better' than Disney's hotels.  It's just a matter of being used to a certain thing -- and there is a palpable feeling in the air that comes with staying onsite that can't be denied if you are a fan of staying onsite -- and then having to totally readjust one's way of thinking.
> 
> By the way, I hope you saw my reply to you on the previous page (from last night)!!  I think you'd enjoy those TRs!!



Thanks so much everyone!! So, so helpful.  The last 3 trips we've stayed at the DLH and I've loved it, my main reason for staying onsite is because I love the fully immersive Disney experience. I like not having to walk across Harbour to go to my hotel, in fact the last few times I haven't left the resort area at all! I'm considering PPH this time because I find the walk a bit better, walking through DTD seems so long to me. And I'd love to watch WOC from the room (even if it is the back side) I've yet to actually see the show in the park, it's hard when you've got a little person and a stroller to contend with (it was actually easier when I could just strap him to my back and wear him around the park!)

I think you're all correct and I'll probably regret not staying onsite, and EMH is a huge draw for us (my son is an early riser, 6:30 am most days so we never miss an early day but usually head back to the hotel around 1-2pm for a nap!)

Oh and a bonus of booking online is I can make "payments" until a month before, which is great since I tend to like paying with cash.

I'm super excited! Thanks again everyone.  I think this will be the first trip when every ride will or should be open and my son (4 in September) is already 43" tall so there isn't much we'll be missing out on.

Hurray for Holiday Time!

p.s. I've been watching holiday films too, I saw something mentioned in an earlier post.


----------



## KCmike

Thanks Sherry and TK!!!!


----------



## funatdisney

The Disney Store on line is having a Friend and Family sale this weekend. Everything is 25% off. Use code DISNEYPAL when checking out.

The Ear Hat Ornaments, Shoe Ornaments and the 2013 Christmas ornaments are included!


----------



## funatdisney

I got the Jack Skellington as Sandy Claus and Knick Knack Ear Hat ornaments. And a few others. too. I can't wait for them to arrive!


----------



## egritz

funatdisney said:


> I got the Jack Skellington as Sandy Claus and Knick Knack Ear Hat ornaments. And a few others. too. I can't wait for them to arrive!



The really nice thing about this discount is you can combine it with the Disney Visa 10% off orders over $50 & the free shipping for orders over $75!

I got the Sandy Claus one too for my daughter's 2013 ornament! And I got a bunch of the DL2013 Mickey Fantasia / Photo ornaments for us & grandparent gifts (2 trips this year, one with each set - figure that can be our daughter's present to her grandparents). And rounded out the order with a few other things for free shipping. I'm annoyed I didn't wait for an order I placed at the beginning of the month, I could have saved another $20! Argh.


----------



## funatdisney

Disney Parks Blogs posted an entry about the new Ear Hat Ornaments in the Parks today. The article mentioned the ornaments will have a place on some Disney Parks store shelves starting July 21.

You can read it here: Limited Time Magic Spotlight on New Disney Ear Hat Ornaments at Disney Parks

Now I want It's A Small World Ear Hat ornament. I forgot to add it to my order I made yesterday.


----------



## funatdisney

egritz said:


> The really nice thing about this discount is you can combine it with the Disney Visa 10% off orders over $50 & the free shipping for orders over $75!



Neat how the savings add up! It wasn't hard for me to spend $75 to get the free shipping!


----------



## KCmike

Those ornaments are really cool.  I like the IASM as well.


----------



## egritz

KCmike said:


> Those ornaments are really cool.  I like the IASM as well.



Am I blind? I didn't see an IASM Ear Hat ornament? I would have totally bought it for my mom had I seen it!  And I can't find it


----------



## Sherry E

*Don't forget, everyone --
*

***THE 3rd ANNUAL THEME WEEK COUNTDOWN 
BEGINS ON MONDAY, AUGUST 5th, 2013!!!**


Set the date!  

It's going to be a supersized Countdown this year, complete with 2 different ways to win a $25 Disney gift card.


20 themes... 3 months... and a whole bunch o' Disneyland resort holiday photos and info rolling in, from some of our best contributors!!  All in one big Superthread!!



*​






Cheshirecatty said:


> Sherry, I agree with you whole-heartedly, on everything you've said about staying on site.
> 
> And "Yes", I did read your reply(Thank you so much!), and my afternoon will involve hunting down those reports and perusing them--I am anticipating much chuckling!



*Cheshirecatty --*

Yes, please do come and find my TRs!  I would be most honored to have your readership!  My whole TR thread has the most views of any other TR thread in the Disneyland TR section, you know (though *Bret/mvf-m11c* is a close second, deservedly so) -- close to 360,000 views and counting.  Come see how I lured everyone in to my evil TR web!

Muahahahahahahahahaha!!!

The link to the Catalina TR (in a separate thread) is in my signature below.  All of my DLR trip reports (Halloween and holiday season, as well as many vintage pictures from the '70s and '80s) are in the same thread, but I included the links to the pages on which several of them begin (and a reference to the exact Post #) in the Trip Report section on Page 1 of this Superthread (where you will also find links to many other TRs from many other DIS'ers).  I would skip my 2008 and 2009 TRs, as those aren't all that interesting.  I think the 2010, 2011 and 2012 (mis)adventures will be amusing for you to read, though!

I have to add on a sort of wrap-up to my TR thread, as I reached the page limit on it and I need to give it some closure/finality before I begin a brand new TR thread.  But I've been so busy and haven't done it, and I also wanted to give people a bit of a break from my TRs for a while.  They were probably sick of me, and I didn't want to wear out my welcome.  It's better to leave them wondering where I am than to leave them wondering how to get rid of me.

About staying onsite -- you know, I just got a PIN code from Disney Destinations the other day, and it is good for a 2-night stay all the way up to the end of September.  I think it's something like a 20% discount?  The discount was higher for weeknight stays, but lower for weekends.  So far, no discount extended beyond that -- but it is still more than what was offered last year for that time frame.  I think that all of the new things in DCA in 2012 caused Disney to not want to offer up any good discounts, but now they are back to offering them again.

In any case, anyone who has stayed onsite and loved it knows that there is a certain extra magic in the air.  Somehow an onsite stay completes the whole experience, or fills in the gaps.  Some folks seem to be able to easily transition from off-property stays to onsite, and then back to offsite again.  Others get bitten by the bug and have to make every stay an onsite stay.





tamiandryan said:


> You are so kind and helpful! I deliberated back and forth so many times about dates and if I should add a day or not... Turns out the Hojo just released more of the Super Family Rates so I have bumped it back one week to Nov 17 check in and departing Nov 22 (5 nights).
> I did this for 2 main reasons:
> 1. I just didn't want to deal with the Veteran's day crowds and the Holiday season not being in full swing yet.
> 2. I looked up the historical hours for the park, and it appeared that it goes from 10am-8pm hours in the original week we had planned (11/10-11/15). Then the hours for the following week go to 8am-Midnight. Now we will have more park time
> 
> I think the only concern now would be how crowded it will be. I'm hoping the timing is good being the week before Thanksgiving, but still getting all the park hours. We shall see...dun, dun, dunnnnn.....
> 
> I think the main things on our agenda will be to mostly just "soak it all in". We have never been during Christmas and I am way excited to just see it all. I will make WOC and F! priorities as well as the fireworks and the parade. Other than that we will just shop, do some rides, and wing it! The decorating cookies sounds fun, so maybe I will have to look into that. Santa is very hit and miss with my boys, so we will just play that one by ear. We live in Utah, so I don't think ice skating will be a big priority (we see plenty of ice here at home).
> 
> Thanks again for the help!



*tamiandryan -*

Thank you for the kind words.  I try to be kind, but I also adore Disneyland at Christmas time and have accumulated a lot of info, opinions and analyses of it in my head -- so it's not hard to share it all and be helpful!

Yes, I suppose the small ice rink in Downtown Disney (if it makes a grand return this year) will not be too impressive to people who see snow and ice all the time!  I suppose it doesn't help matters any that the ice rink is supposed to evoke a sort of wintry feel to enhance the seasonal mode, even if it is 80 or 90 degrees outside!

The cookie decorating and crafts take place at the Jingle Jangle Jamboree, which is back in the Big Thunder Ranch area.  There you will find a petting zoo area, as well as candy cane-flavored cotton candy, Billy Hill and the Holiday Hillbillies, some Country Bear appearances (such as Big Al), Santa Goofy, Santa, lots of rustic decor and other characters in seasonal attire.  There is also a little cabin (which is where Santa used to be set up, before they moved him outside) with extra reindeer-themed decorations inside.

I think that your dates will be okay, crowd-wise, as long as Disney doesn't suddenly throw in some extra element to the mix, like a party or whatever.  The crowds may begin to pick up a bit by your last day, but I can't see why that week would be particularly insane.  There are always a lot of people in the parks for the holiday season, but it won't be Thanksgiving week just yet, so I don't think the crowds will pick up substantially until after you leave.  I could be wrong -- things can always change -- but I think it will be okay.





Phoenixrising said:


> I never thought to use my HM Nightmare Before Christmas pics in the DL Christmas countdown. So I've uploaded some of my better ones to use when the Nightmare Before Christmas theme comes around. Now I need to figure out how to upload them into the thread when the time comes. The neat thing is I've got pics of the HM gingerbread houses from 2010 & 2011, so it should be interesting comparing the 2. Have a great day everyone!
> 
> Trish



*Trish --*

Yes, indeed!  The HMH photos count for the holiday season too and can easily work into that theme when it rolls around.  So if you submit photos, then you will be entered into the gift card contest through the photo-posting route.  If you don't submit any photos you can always enter the other way, for the non-photo people (with the code words, etc.).  

Actually, the photo-posting is good because that is a guaranteed entry into the random draw, whereas the people who follow the non-photo code word/song part of the contest are mainly going to have to rely on speed (to be the first person to submit the correct list of words and themes at the end of the Countdown in November) to win the other gift card!!

Either way, I am making you all work for the chance to win the gift cards!  Muahahahahahahaha!!







jasy said:


> Thanks so much everyone!! So, so helpful.  The last 3 trips we've stayed at the DLH and I've loved it, my main reason for staying onsite is because I love the fully immersive Disney experience. I like not having to walk across Harbour to go to my hotel, in fact the last few times I haven't left the resort area at all! I'm considering PPH this time because I find the walk a bit better, walking through DTD seems so long to me. And I'd love to watch WOC from the room (even if it is the back side) I've yet to actually see the show in the park, it's hard when you've got a little person and a stroller to contend with (it was actually easier when I could just strap him to my back and wear him around the park!)
> 
> I think you're all correct and I'll probably regret not staying onsite, and EMH is a huge draw for us (my son is an early riser, 6:30 am most days so we never miss an early day but usually head back to the hotel around 1-2pm for a nap!)
> 
> Oh and a bonus of booking online is I can make "payments" until a month before, which is great since I tend to like paying with cash.
> 
> I'm super excited! Thanks again everyone.  I think this will be the first trip when every ride will or should be open and my son (4 in September) is already 43" tall so there isn't much we'll be missing out on.
> 
> Hurray for Holiday Time!
> 
> p.s. I've been watching holiday films too, I saw something mentioned in an earlier post.



*jasy --*

You're welcome!

Gotta love the holiday movies in the middle of summer!  I can't even count the number of times "Elf" has aired on cable this year, and I try to watch it every time I see that it's on -- or I at least leave it on in the background.

You know, when you make a "room only" reservation at one of the DLR hotels over the phone, you can pay it off or make changes to it even beyond that 30-day time frame, without penalty.  In fact, you can cancel a reservation all the way up to 5 days prior to arrival without any penalty.  The online reservations seem to work differently for some packages and things, and once you get past that 30-day point there are certain limitations or fees or restrictions or whatever.

But I agree about paying it off ahead of time -- I can't always do it this way, but whenever I have been able to pay the entire hotel bill off in advance, I do it.  I like to have that burden out of the way.  Another good thing is that paying the entire hotel bill in advance will often prevent the hotel from requiring a card to be used upon check-in for the "incidentals" hold.  I hate having them block $50+ on my card for services I am never going to use (such as outbound calls) and then waiting for the hold to expire several days later, but they do it when I check in if I have not paid off the entire bill ahead of time.  When I paid it all ahead of time, there was no incidentals hold at check-in!

When I first stayed at the PPH long, long ago, there was no short cut through the GCH as we know it today.  So we followed the signs on the PPH property to get to Disneyland (this was even before DCA had opened).  When I returned to the PPH years later, my friend and I instinctively did the same thing we had done back in December 2000 -- we followed the signs on the PPH property to get to the parks, and it seemed like we were walking to New York.  It just seemed too far.  My friend didn't even want to go back into the parks after a mid-day break because she dreaded the walk.

We then stayed at the GCH, and we were lucky enough to get a room close to the elevators and the walk was a breeze!  It took almost no time to get to and from the parks.

Shortly thereafter I joined the DIS and it wasn't long before I learned of the short cut from the PPH, through the GCH lobby.  I got lost and took a wrong turn in the GCH on my first solo attempt at the short cut, but eventually I got the hang of it.  I thought it would seem like a long walk to get from PPH to DTD or wherever, but now I have taken that path so many times and am totally used to it.  I think I have actually grown to love it, and I look forward to the walk!  I enjoy crossing Disneyland Drive (it's better than crossing Harbor!) to get to the GCH.  I enjoy walking past the PCH Grill and occasionally seeing the characters at Surf's Up plastered against the window as they peer out at passersby on the sidewalk!  I love cutting through the glorious GCH lobby -- especially during the holidays, when I know I might catch a glimpse of Santa or carolers.  True, to get to DL one still has to walk through a bit of Downtown Disney, but not as much of it as staying at the DLH could require.

I completely agree about the immersive aspect of staying onsite.  I know that many WDW veterans are disappointed when they get to DLR because they don't feel that the hotels are immersive enough, and they don't feel as removed from reality at DLR as they do at WDW.  Never having been to WDW myself, I cannot make that comparison.  All I know is what I am used to, which is DLR...and I know that I feel immersed and in the "Disney bubble" when I stay onsite.  For me, it makes the whole trip more special.  It's definitely not for everyone and there are plenty of people who happily stay offsite.  

Also, I think the DLR hotel rates are ridiculously high (unnecessarily so), which is hard to get past and even harder to accommodate at times.  But, in the end, it is always worth it for me.  I never regret staying onsite, but I now I might regret not staying onsite during a holiday visit or something.  I think I could swing an off-property stay at some other time of the year -- like if I were to go in the spring or something.  The holiday season, for me, really lends itself to immersing myself in the full Disney holiday bubble...which includes walking through a music-filled DTD at night, until I turn into the GCH and see people gathered 'round the tree, ultimately ending my night as I walk into the PPH to see my favorite warm. glowy blue-green Christmas tree standing proudly in the lobby.  It's an overall experience for me that I just wouldn't get at a property on Harbor.




KCmike said:


> Thanks Sherry and TK!!!!



You're welcome, *Mike*!

I'll be curious to hear how the surprise reveal goes (when it gets to that time)!



funatdisney said:


> I got the Jack Skellington as Sandy Claus and Knick Knack Ear Hat ornaments. And a few others. too. I can't wait for them to arrive!



*Liza --*

What did you ever end up doing with your Santa Mickey Nutcracker?  Did you stash him away or display him somewhere?  I have a feeling that this year we will see another Nutcracker or two added to that collection in the gift shops at DLR.  There are quite a few possibilities for themes.  That, to me, looks like a collection they will keep adding cute pieces to, just to trap people into buying them.

I don't even want to look at the Jack Skellington ear hat ornament!  "Danger, Will Robinson!"  Those ear hat ornaments are dangerous because they are so clever and creative.  When I saw the stash that was available last year I kept staring at them, trying to convince myself that I needed 3 ear hat ornaments for $50 instead of the 2 black t-shirts I ended up buying with the Disney gift card I had.  Luckily, I went with the t-shirts instead but I know that those ear hat ornaments will be calling out to me like a sweet siren's song whenever I set foot on DLR property and I must ignore the call!!!


----------



## funatdisney

egritz said:


> Am I blind? I didn't see an IASM Ear Hat ornament? I would have totally bought it for my mom had I seen it!  And I can't find it



I looked for it too. I couldn't find it! I don't think it is on line. I guess you can only get it at the Parks. I totally want it now lol.



Sherry E said:


> *Liza --*
> 
> What did you ever end up doing with your Santa Mickey Nutcracker?  Did you stash him away or display him somewhere?  I have a feeling that this year we will see another Nutcracker or two added to that collection in the gift shops at DLR.  There are quite a few possibilities for themes.  That, to me, looks like a collection they will keep adding cute pieces to, just to trap people into buying them.
> 
> I don't even want to look at the Jack Skellington ear hat ornament!  "Danger, Will Robinson!"  Those ear hat ornaments are dangerous because they are so clever and creative.  When I saw the stash that was available last year I kept staring at them, trying to convince myself that I needed 3 ear hat ornaments for $50 instead of the 2 black t-shirts I ended up buying with the Disney gift card I had.  Luckily, I went with the t-shirts instead but I know that those ear hat ornaments will be calling out to me like a sweet siren's song whenever I set foot on DLR property and I must ignore the call!!!



Hi *Sherry*! I put him away. I was tempted to leave him out all year long (I do have a few Christmas pieces I leave out), but I thought it best to put him away. Better to preserve him as best I can so he can last for many more years to come.

Oh the dilemma! I am sure many of us can relate to. Standing in the middle of the World of Disney, saying to yourselves, "Which one do I want to buy _more_? Ornament? T-shirt? Oh I like that watch!" Of course, we want to buy it all!

I managed not to buy any of the Ear Hat ornaments last year. But with this Friends and Family sale going on now, I couldn't beat the price. The  25% discount beats my 20% AP discount. Plus I am hoping they ship them in the original boxes so I can easily store them. I am so excited! I can't wait to get them. I see some future pictures coming beyond The 3rd Annual Theme Week Countdown. Just sayin...


----------



## Luisa

Sherry E said:


> Don't forget, everyone --
> 
> 
> **THE 3rd ANNUAL THEME WEEK COUNTDOWN
> BEGINS ON MONDAY, AUGUST 5th, 2013!!!**
> 
> Set the date!
> 
> It's going to be a supersized Countdown this year, complete with 2 different ways to win a $25 Disney gift card.
> 
> 20 themes... 3 months... and a whole bunch o' Disneyland resort holiday photos and info rolling in, from some of our best contributors!!  All in one big Superthread!!



I'm so looking forward to this! Just need to go find a decent photo hosting site this weekend and get everything sorted and ready- in between Hallmark Christmas movies of course!

Like others have said, the IASW ear hat ornament is gorgeous and where I've managed to drag myself away from buying them other years I think this holiday time I may give in. Every time I go overseas I always bring my mum back a Christmas ornament from wherever I am, I think that the IASW one will be this years!

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## siskaren

egritz said:


> Am I blind? I didn't see an IASM Ear Hat ornament? I would have totally bought it for my mom had I seen it!  And I can't find it





funatdisney said:


> I looked for it too. I couldn't find it! I don't think it is on line. I guess you can only get it at the Parks. I totally want it now lol.



The IASW ornament was online (as recently as yesterday, I think) but it isn't there now. I'm really bummed because when I heard about the sale, that was what I wanted.


----------



## funatdisney

siskaren said:


> The IASW ornament was online (as recently as yesterday, I think) but it isn't there now. I'm really bummed because when I heard about the sale, that was what I wanted.



I thought I saw it yesterday. The mystery deepens.


----------



## aidensmom31

I got some pretty awesome news   Some family of mine will be heading into DL on our last day (like the day we are flying out) and wanted to see us.  I told them we were flying home so we would only have an hour or wouldnt be there when they got there (they are driving since it doesnt take them that long) and they offered to pay for me to change the flight and fly out the next day  At first I told them no eek I know what was I thinking but they are pretty well off and some of our family has taken advantage of that and I cant do that but they insisted very strongly saying it is a gift so I gave in   I want to do something to thank them because it does allow us quite a bit of extra hours in the park, gotta think of something


----------



## siskaren

funatdisney said:


> I thought I see it yesterday. The mystery deepens.



I don't think there's any mystery, I think it just sold out (probably because of the sale.)


----------



## Sherry E

I think the most important news to come out of this sudden Disneyland Christmas in July celebration that takes place next week (when did they get on that bandwagon, and why did they give us such short notice?) is not the ear hat ornaments...it's the fact that Gibson Girl is serving peppermint ice cream in July!!!!!!!  The Jolly Holiday Bakery is serving iced peppermint mochas in July!  (I found this out because SueTGGR posted it for me in the Halloween Superthread!)

Now -- as much as I don't like summer, I find myself scheming to try to head to DLR next week for the Christmas in July thing.  It's going on from 7/22 - 7/28.  Hmmm....  I have an Earl of Sandwich birthday coupon for a free sandwich, which is good for a month or something like that (my birthday is on Sunday).  I think that a meatball sandwich, a gingerbread cookie and a peppermint sundae sound like an awesome, celebratory post-birthday/Christmas in July meal!





funatdisney said:


> I looked for it too. I couldn't find it! I don't think it is on line. I guess you can only get it at the Parks. I totally want it now lol.
> 
> Hi *Sherry*! I put him away. I was tempted to leave him out all year long (I do have a few Christmas pieces I leave out), but I thought it best to put him away. Better to preserve him as best I can so he can last for many more years to come.
> 
> Oh the dilemma! I am sure many of us can relate to. Standing in the middle of the World of Disney, saying to yourselves, "Which one do I want to buy _more_? Ornament? T-shirt? Oh I like that watch!" Of course, we want to buy it all!
> 
> I managed not to buy any of the Ear Hat ornaments last year. But with this Friends and Family sale going on now, I couldn't beat the price. The  25% discount beats my 20% AP discount. Plus I am hoping they ship them in the original boxes so I can easily store them. I am so excited! I can't wait to get them. I see some future pictures coming beyond The 3rd Annual Theme Week Countdown. Just sayin...



*Liza --*

I think that preserving the Santa Mickey Nutcracker is the best thing to do, so he will last more years and also, in case you ever decide to sell him on ebay or something he will be in mint condition!

It's so easy to get sucked into that world of merchandise that exists all over DLR.  They make so many cute things and they are so hard to resist!





Luisa said:


> I'm so looking forward to this! Just need to go find a decent photo hosting site this weekend and get everything sorted and ready- in between Hallmark Christmas movies of course!
> 
> Like others have said, the IASW ear hat ornament is gorgeous and where I've managed to drag myself away from buying them other years I think this holiday time I may give in. Every time I go overseas I always bring my mum back a Christmas ornament from wherever I am, I think that the IASW one will be this years!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using DISBoards



*Luisa --*

That's the dilemma -- finding a decent photo hosting site.  Photobucket has botched things up so much this year.  Since they revamped their website and switched everything around or removed certain features entirely, I have not loaded a whole set of photos to my account, just random single photos here and there.  This coming Sunday I will be taking many photos once again, and I dread having to deal with Photobucket to store and post them, as they will be stored at their original size (which I don't want), and that will use up more of my storage space and bandwidth.  They are trying to trick people into using up more storage space so they will pay more money for the higher level accounts.  I have a paid account, but it is not the highest level paid account.  Using up all my storage space would force me to go to the next level.

Other than the hassle of finding a good photo hosting site and getting photos organized, the Countdown should be fun for everyone (I hope)!

Have you had a chance to watch any of the Hallmark movies yet, like "November Christmas"?





aidensmom31 said:


> I got some pretty awesome news   Some family of mine will be heading into DL on our last day (like the day we are flying out) and wanted to see us.  I told them we were flying home so we would only have an hour or wouldnt be there when they got there (they are driving since it doesnt take them that long) and they offered to pay for me to change the flight and fly out the next day  At first I told them no eek I know what was I thinking but they are pretty well off and some of our family has taken advantage of that and I cant do that but they insisted very strongly saying it is a gift so I gave in   I want to do something to thank them because it does allow us quite a bit of extra hours in the park, gotta think of something



*aidensmom31 --*

That is great news!  That is a very nice family you have, and it's wonderful that you didn't want to take advantage of them by accepting their offer.  That probably made them want to give you that gift even more, because you were thinking of them and not being greedy or selfish.  How awesome that you want to do something nice in return for them as well.  So now you get an extra day/night at DLR during the holidays, and you get to see the family too!


----------



## Pinup Mommy

Sherry E said:
			
		

> I think the most important news to come out of this sudden Disneyland Christmas in July celebration that takes place next week (when did they get on that bandwagon, and why did they give us such short notice?) is not the ear hat ornaments...it's the fact that Gibson Girl is serving peppermint ice cream in July!!!!!!!  The Jolly Holiday Bakery is serving iced peppermint mochas in July!  (I found this out because SueTGGR posted it for me in the Halloween Superthread!)
> 
> Now -- as much as I don't like summer, I find myself scheming to try to head to DLR next week for the Christmas in July thing.  It's going on from 7/22 - 7/28.  Hmmm....  I have an Earl of Sandwich birthday coupon for a free sandwich, which is good for a month or something like that (my birthday is on Sunday).  I think that a meatball sandwich, a gingerbread cookie and a peppermint sundae sound like an awesome, celebratory post-birthday/Christmas in July meal!



Whaaaat?!?  I think those Disney people are reading your thread and serving peppermint ice cream in your honor  

Thank you for sharing this very exciting news, I will be for sure going next week with DD to enjoy Christmas in July.  My 3 yo has been asking me for gingerbread men cookies for the last few weeks.  Lol

Happy Birthday Sherry E!


----------



## Sherry E

Pinup Mommy said:


> Whaaaat?!?  I think those Disney people are reading your thread and serving peppermint ice cream in your honor
> 
> Thank you for sharing this very exciting news, I will be for sure going next week with DD to enjoy Christmas in July.  My 3 yo has been asking me for gingerbread men cookies for the last few weeks.  Lol
> 
> Happy Birthday Sherry E!



*Pinup Mommy --*

Thank you!

Your 3-year-old is totally in on the whole "Christmas in July" thing!  That's so adorable!  The holiday season cannot come fast enough in your house, I would imagine!

We have to thank SueTGGR for posting the Christmas in July info in the Halloween Superthread!  She remembered that I like peppermint stuff (or at least ice cream) and shared that info with me.  Gibson Girl is going to be serving peppermint sundaes!  I just wish that Disney gave more notice about these things.

I know that Dreyer's starts delivering their peppermint ice cream to the Ralphs (and probably Vons too) in my area of town in September -- and that is the brand that is used at DLR.  I wonder if Dreyer's is now making the ice cream even earlier and it will suddenly pop up in the local grocery store next week, or if it is just exclusive to DLR until September?  Hmmm...  I have to think ahead about important matters such as peppermint ice cream because it is apparently very popular in my specific neighborhood, and if I don't snap it up it disappears.  I used to not buy it until November or December, but drastic times call for drastic measures!

About the gingerbread cookies -- you know, for a long time I thought that those gingerbread cookies with mouse ears were only available during Halloween Time and during the holiday season.  I don't know if that was actually the case, but it made sense.  However, if the cookies were available for Halloween Time they began appearing in the parks as early as August, because I recall someone saying they saw the cookies in August.

Then, Disney started making (what I call) "impostor" cookies -- cookies shaped exactly like the gingerbread men with mouse ears, but actually made from shortbread or typical sugar cookie dough, and with pastel-colored buttons and ears.

In 2011, during Halloween Time, I was asking one of the CMs in the Candy Palace about the gingerbread cookies and whether or not they were available year-round.  She said that there were a couple of shops that already sold them year-round, but that all of the shops that sell cookies were going to be selling those cookies year-round very soon.

So, since I had that conversation with the CM in 2011, I am now wondering if the cookies -- the actual gingerbread ones, not the impostor cookies -- are available at Candy Palace, Trolley Treats, Pooh Corner, etc., year-round?  Has anyone seen those cookies this year in, say, March or April?

I kind of wish the gingerbread cookies with ears would remain a seasonal thing associated with Halloween Time and the holidays (or Christmas in July!).  The gingerbread beignets are not available year-round, so I don't know why the cookies have to be.  I think there is more novelty to them if they are only sold for certain seasons, but I suppose that people who don't get to visit DLR during Halloween Time or the holiday season would like to have a chance to eat them as well...so I suppose it is a good business decision on Disney's part.


----------



## Cheshirecatty

Hi Sherry,

We *did* see the gingerbread Mickey cookies in May, and were quite surprised--we denied ourselves out of protest, although my Hubbie went to the dark side and ate an "imposter"one!

I'm with you--I think they should be seasonal--it just seems to make them a bit more special(in my opinion).

Have a fabulous day!!!


----------



## funatdisney

Sherry E said:


> *Liza --*
> 
> I think that preserving the Santa Mickey Nutcracker is the best thing to do, so he will last more years and also, in case you ever decide to sell him on ebay or something he will be in mint condition!
> 
> It's so easy to get sucked into that world of merchandise that exists all over DLR.  They make so many cute things and they are so hard to resist!




I have decided to keep him. I have evolved into specializing in sold out or retired Disney products and t-shirts on eBay. Although, he is sold out on their Disney Store site, he is just too adorable for me to list. I want to keep him in my personal collection.

For those who want to see what he looks like here is the link the Disney Store page: Mickey Mouse Santa Nutcracker. 

There was a collection of different Mickey Nutcracker figures. Some have sold out, but there are five designs still available. You can see them here: Mickey Mouse Nutcracker Figure Collection:


----------



## Sherry E

Cheshirecatty said:


> Hi Sherry,
> 
> We *did* see the gingerbread Mickey cookies in May, and were quite surprised--we denied ourselves out of protest, although my Hubbie went to the dark side and ate an "imposter"one!
> 
> I'm with you--I think they should be seasonal--it just seems to make them a bit more special(in my opinion).
> 
> Have a fabulous day!!!



Hi, *Cheshirecatty*!

Oh no!  He went to the dark side!

I think I would deny myself out of protest too.  I have fully admitted that I don't mind seeing early signs of Christmas.  It doesn't bother me if I see holiday commercials on TV before Halloween, or bags of Christmas candy sitting alongside Halloween candy on the store shelf.  In my mind, once Autumn kicks in it is just one long celebration of several holidays for me, all intermingled into one big lump.

However, there are certain things that should be exclusive to the holiday season -- or at least Halloween Time, and some may even find that a stretch -- and gingerbread _anything_ is one of them!  I don't want to eat chocolate bunnies in December.  I don't want to eat candy corn in May.  I don't want to eat Valentine's Day conversation hearts in July.  I don't want to eat gingerbread before Fall -- or at least, not between early January and mid-September -- unless I am giving in to a Christmas in July temptation.  

However, even if I were to eat a gingerbread cookie and some peppermint ice cream in July, at DLR, I bet it wouldn't give me that same warm, fuzzy holiday feeling that I get later in the year!

I like momentary bits of holiday-ness at random, unexpected times of year -- a Christmas movie popping up in June or a one-weekend Hallmark Christmas marathon or something  -- but I don't want to lessen my enjoyment of the things that are actually associated with the real holiday season (like gingerbread), or any holiday, by being able to access them 12 months a year!  Nooooooooo!



funatdisney said:


> I have decided to keep him. I have evolved into specializing in sold out or retired Disney products and t-shirts on eBay. Although, he is sold out on their Disney Store site, he is just too adorable for me to list. I want to keep him in my personal collection.
> 
> For those who want to see what he looks like here is the link the Disney Store page: Mickey Mouse Santa Nutcracker.
> 
> There was a collection of different Mickey Nutcracker figures. Some have sold out, but there are five designs still available. You can see them here: Mickey Mouse Nutcracker Figure Collection:



*Liza --*

The Nutcrackers are/were going to appear in the Theme Week Countdown.  It's all about the _surprise_!  I took photos of them, but I'm working the element of surprise so I am not posting them now!  Building suspense...and then the big reveal...that's the key!  

Remember, 20 themes and 3 months of photos is a lot of ground to cover -- and I have covered all bases!


----------



## Luisa

Sherry E said:


> I kind of wish the gingerbread cookies with ears would remain a seasonal thing associated with Halloween Time and the holidays (or Christmas in July!).  The gingerbread beignets are not available year-round, so I don't know why the cookies have to be.  I think there is more novelty to them if they are only sold for certain seasons, but I suppose that people who don't get to visit DLR during Halloween Time or the holiday season would like to have a chance to eat them as well...so I suppose it is a good business decision on Disney's part.



Whoa there! Gingerbread beignets!? Why have I never seen those before?! Oh the holiday season can't come soon enough for me now! Much as I love all the other flavours of everything that comes out then (another peppermint ice cream fan), gingerbread is by far the best. In fact as its Christmas in July on Universal (Hallmark channel no longer exists here, it's all on Universal) I have the plug in air freshener that smells like gingerbread baking. And Sherry, I have managed to see quite a few (including November Christmas) problem is they're on while I'm at work, so I record them and watch them when I can, today's midday movie is 'A Bride for Christmas', no sign of 'Elf' though.

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## Sherry E

Luisa said:


> Whoa there! Gingerbread beignets!? Why have I never seen those before?! Oh the holiday season can't come soon enough for me now! Much as I love all the other flavours of everything that comes out then (another peppermint ice cream fan), gingerbread is by far the best. In fact as its Christmas in July on Universal (Hallmark channel no longer exists here, it's all on Universal) I have the plug in air freshener that smells like gingerbread baking. And Sherry, I have managed to see quite a few (including November Christmas) problem is they're on while I'm at work, so I record them and watch them when I can, today's midday movie is 'A Bride for Christmas', no sign of 'Elf' though.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using DISBoards



*Luisa --*

I find that I am very particular about which foods I like to be holiday-flavored.  In other words, I like gingerbread if it is good gingerbread (some batches are better than others), but I don't like everything to be gingerbread-flavored.  I like cookies, of course.  As for peppermint, I love the ice cream.  I've had an occasional good peppermint brownie.  I would like to try a cupcake with peppermint frosting.  Sometimes, if too many things are peppermint-flavored it can be overwhelming.

"Elf" has been running on Starz or Encore lately.

Yes, gingerbread beignets!!  I have read mixed reviews of them.  They are sold at Cafe Orleans, although I think someone mentioned on some site or another that they are sometimes sold at the Royal Street Veranda too.  I have read reviews ranging from "They're delicious!" to "They are too dense and heavy; they're not good."

I've been told that the beignets at Ralph Brennan's Jazz Kitchen in DTD are much better, although probably not gingerbread. 

To be honest, I have seen very, very, very few photos of the gingerbread beignets on this board or elsewhere, so I am inclined to think that people don't know about them or they just didn't take photos.  I've never seen a gingerbread beignet photo in one of my Superthreads, that I can recall off the top of my head, so I don't think we are in danger of having any surprises revealed for the Theme Week Countdown when I post this -- http://disneyparks.disney.go.com/bl...ets-at-disneyland-park-how-about-gingerbread/ -- because it is unlikely that anyone would have posted photos of the beignets during the Countdown anyway.  They seem to be kind of scarce in photos.  


From that Parks Blog piece it sounds as though the gingerbread beignets are only available in December?  It wouldn't surprise me, as I know that some seasonal crepes are only served at Cafe Orleans after a certain time in the holiday season at DLR.


----------



## Judy from Boise

what are people hearing about 2014 being the year they bring the "hard ticket" Christmas party idea to DLR? I wish they would move CP into the theatre and I would gladly pay.......


----------



## Sherry E

Judy from Boise said:


> what are people hearing about 2014 being the year they bring the "hard ticket" Christmas party idea to DLR? I wish they would move CP into the theatre and I would gladly pay.......



Hi, *Judy*!

I haven't seen you around on the board in ages -- maybe you've been on at times when I'm not on and we've missed each other but it seems like it has been forever!

Well, there has been a lot of discussion and conversation about the possibilities of the inevitable hard ticket party.

If we are to take anything that is reported on MiceChat as "fact," which is dangerous to do, the implication they (via Al Lutz) made was that this year is going to be the year of the party.

Supposedly, according to MiceChat, we are getting an all-holiday version of World of Color this year, and that is going to be offered up as the alternate entertainment for those who do not wish to buy tickets for a Christmas party in Disneyland.

Also, the CP is supposedly only happening for 2 nights this year, down from the massive 20-night run last year.  Rumors have indicated that this is financially-driven, and that DL lost a lot of revenue on Main Street last year because of all the CPs.

Others have speculated that the reason why the CP is being cut back this year is because a party is coming.

My personal hunch is that, eventually, we will have the CP in DCA and a party in DL.  My personal wish, however, is that the opposite will occur, and that the party is held in DCA (making holiday WoC the signature party attraction) so the CP can remain in Town Square on Main Street, or it can move to the outdoor theater in FL.

I think it would be absolutely ridiculous for Disney to take the longstanding holiday fireworks (13 years old) and Christmas parade (almost 20 years old) and try to make those the reasons to buy tickets for a party.  They had better come up with all new entertainment if they plan to have the party in Disneyland.

In any case, I kind of had a feeling that a party would not happen this year (too much going on with the Limited Time Magic thing happening all year, and 13 nights of the Halloween party), but that it will come next year.  I just hope that Disney follows my hints to them and puts the party in DCA.

If the party is to be held in DL, it is almost certain that the CP would move over to DCA, I think.  I don't think the party and the CP could peacefully coexist in the same park -- too many scheduling conflicts, perhaps, if the party happens on many nights.  That would upset all of the CP traditionalists, who have been attending the CP in DL for decades.  But Disney needs to find a way to make money from the CP, and offering dinner packages is the best way to do that...but they have to hold it in a venue that allows for that to happen, so it will have to move somewhere outside of Town Square.


----------



## funatdisney

Went to a family reunion in Irvine yesterday. On the way back we made a stop at Downtown Disney. 

FYI, while in the World of Disney, I noticed the $50 for 3 Ear Hat Ornaments signs were removed. I asked a CM about that. She went to ask a lead about the promotion. She was told the Three for $50 promotion has ended. Bummer.


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

Happy Birthday, Sherry! (I hope I have the right Sunday!)


----------



## funatdisney

Bumping....


----------



## aidensmom31

So I just changed hotels, added about 10 minutes to our walk but ART is available and even if we use ART the deal I got saved me over $500.  That is a lot of savings   I asked my son what he thought and he stated he would rather walk a little longer and have extra money then have a shorter walk and less money   He is so like his mama


----------



## wdwmoose

aidensmom31 said:


> So I just changed hotels, added about 10 minutes to our walk but ART is available and even if we use ART the deal I got saved me over $500.  That is a lot of savings   I asked my son what he thought and he stated he would rather walk a little longer and have extra money then have a shorter walk and less money   He is so like his mama



So, what hotel did you decide on?


----------



## aidensmom31

I went with Best Western Plus Stovalls


----------



## wdwmoose

aidensmom31 said:


> I went with Best Western Plus Stovalls



Stayed there twice. Loved the walk to the parks and the ride back on ART.


----------



## Sherry E

funatdisney said:


> Went to a family reunion in Irvine yesterday. On the way back we made a stop at Downtown Disney.
> 
> FYI, while in the World of Disney, I noticed the $50 for 3 Ear Hat Ornaments signs were removed. I asked a CM about that. She went to ask a lead about the promotion. She was told the Three for $50 promotion has ended. Bummer.



*Liza --*

It figures.  Disney probably realized that it was too good of a bargain or something and that too many people were taking advantage of it, so they had to stop it.

I got your happy birthday text message -- I saw it as I was sitting on a bench overlooking the ocean -- thank you!





DisneyJamieCA said:


> Happy Birthday, Sherry! (I hope I have the right Sunday!)



*Jamie --*

Thank you!  Yes, you had the right day.  My birthday was yesterday, and it was a day in Avalon filled with pain (in my leg), humidity, sunburn, sweets (free birthday ice cream, a brownie called "The Best Brownie Ever" and a cinnamon roll called "The Best Cinnamon Roll Ever"), free gifts (in addition to the free boat ride, I also got a Catalina Island trail map and a giant poster that I could barely fit in my locker) and another crazy, harrowing ride through the hills in a golf cart.  Oh, and there was a lot of staring at fish, sea lions and birds.  

See this post: http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=49047849&postcount=86.

On the evening boat ride back, I sat outside on the upper deck because I thought it would be just the wind and me, as no one else would be crazy enough to want to sit outside on a chilly evening.  It turned out that the other people who did want to sit outside on a chilly evening were either singing loud Russian songs or talking loudly on cell phones (because it's really easy to have a conversation when the ocean is banging into the side of a boat).

I searched for signs of Christmas in July celebrations in Avalon (since everyone else has apparently jumped on that bandwagon) but didn't find any.  I guess not everyone is buying into Christmas in July!


----------



## mom2rtk

Happy Belated birthday Sherry!


----------



## lucysmom

Oh, Sherry, will you accept late birthday greetings? I send you wonderful wishes!


----------



## Phoenixrising

Hi Sherry, a belated HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!


----------



## tksbaskets

Happy Birthday *Sherry* It deserves some of my favorite icons


----------



## GrandBob

tksbaskets said:


> Happy Birthday *Sherry* It deserves some of my favorite icons



Ditto!


----------



## czmom

Sherry-

Hope you had a magical birthday!!!


----------



## crystal1313

Happy Happy birthday Sherry!


----------



## Pinup Mommy

Sherry E said:
			
		

> Pinup Mommy --
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> Your 3-year-old is totally in on the whole "Christmas in July" thing!  That's so adorable!  The holiday season cannot come fast enough in your house, I would imagine!
> 
> We have to thank SueTGGR for posting the Christmas in July info in the Halloween Superthread!  She remembered that I like peppermint stuff (or at least ice cream) and shared that info with me.  Gibson Girl is going to be serving peppermint sundaes!  I just wish that Disney gave more notice about these things.
> 
> I know that Dreyer's starts delivering their peppermint ice cream to the Ralphs (and probably Vons too) in my area of town in September -- and that is the brand that is used at DLR.  I wonder if Dreyer's is now making the ice cream even earlier and it will suddenly pop up in the local grocery store next week, or if it is just exclusive to DLR until September?  Hmmm...  I have to think ahead about important matters such as peppermint ice cream because it is apparently very popular in my specific neighborhood, and if I don't snap it up it disappears.  I used to not buy it until November or December, but drastic times call for drastic measures!
> 
> About the gingerbread cookies -- you know, for a long time I thought that those gingerbread cookies with mouse ears were only available during Halloween Time and during the holiday season.  I don't know if that was actually the case, but it made sense.  However, if the cookies were available for Halloween Time they began appearing in the parks as early as August, because I recall someone saying they saw the cookies in August.
> 
> Then, Disney started making (what I call) "impostor" cookies -- cookies shaped exactly like the gingerbread men with mouse ears, but actually made from shortbread or typical sugar cookie dough, and with pastel-colored buttons and ears.
> 
> In 2011, during Halloween Time, I was asking one of the CMs in the Candy Palace about the gingerbread cookies and whether or not they were available year-round.  She said that there were a couple of shops that already sold them year-round, but that all of the shops that sell cookies were going to be selling those cookies year-round very soon.
> 
> So, since I had that conversation with the CM in 2011, I am now wondering if the cookies -- the actual gingerbread ones, not the impostor cookies -- are available at Candy Palace, Trolley Treats, Pooh Corner, etc., year-round?  Has anyone seen those cookies this year in, say, March or April?
> 
> I kind of wish the gingerbread cookies with ears would remain a seasonal thing associated with Halloween Time and the holidays (or Christmas in July!).  The gingerbread beignets are not available year-round, so I don't know why the cookies have to be.  I think there is more novelty to them if they are only sold for certain seasons, but I suppose that people who don't get to visit DLR during Halloween Time or the holiday season would like to have a chance to eat them as well...so I suppose it is a good business decision on Disney's part.



So I am horrible employee and took a 3 hour lunch in the park today to enjoy a holiday sweet treat and do some shopping. 

The ear ornaments are still on sale inside the park,  3 for $50.00.I was excited to learn that I could use my 20% AP discount on top of the sale price to receive an additional $10.00 off  

It looks like I purchased the last Mary Poppins ornament and ISAW was already sold out  :-( 






Lunch was at the Jolly Holiday 














Mothers guilt,  I brought home a surprise for Yasmin since I made a solo trip.


----------



## funatdisney

Pinup Mommy said:


> The ear ornaments are still on sale inside the park,  3 for $50.00.I was excited to learn that I could use my 20% AP discount on top of the sale price to receive an additional $10.00 off



So glad to hear that. I was there last Saturday and they told me the promotion had ended. So glad that is not true!!! What store did you see the ornaments?


----------



## Pinup Mommy

funatdisney said:
			
		

> So glad to hear that. I was there last Saturday and they told me the promotion had ended. So glad that is not true!!! What store did you see the ornaments?



Clothiers-China Closet on Main Street, I asked how long they are running the sale for, but the CM did not know. On my way out I stopped by World of Disney to look for the IASW ornament, and I noticed they were not running the 3 for 50.00 offer.


----------



## KCmike

Miss a few days on this thread and you miss a famous Birthday?  Happy B-Day Sherry E!!  Thanks for this wonderful thread as your present to us!


----------



## mvf-m11c

Happy Birthday Sherry.


----------



## Sherry E

mom2rtk said:


> Happy Belated birthday Sherry!



Thank you so much, *Janet*!




lucysmom said:


> Oh, Sherry, will you accept late birthday greetings? I send you wonderful wishes!



*lucysmom --*

Of course I will accept late birthday greetings!  Thank you so much for the wonderful wishes!




Phoenixrising said:


> Hi Sherry, a belated HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!



Thank you, *Trish*!  I appreciate the birthday greeting!





tksbaskets said:


> Happy Birthday *Sherry* It deserves some of my favorite icons



*TK --*

Thank you!

The dancing banana and the pixie dust smash-in-the-face smilies are some good ones, aren't they?  They are giggle-inducing, for sure.




GrandBob said:


> Ditto!



*Bob --*

Thank you!

The Creepy Dancing Guy (to those of you who don't know about the Creepy Dancing Guy, he was the mascot for the Halloween Superthread for a long time, because he is just so...bizarre)!  I love him too!  He dances oddly and would scare me senseless if I were ever to run into him on the street, but as an emoticon he serves a definite purpose!





czmom said:


> Sherry-
> 
> Hope you had a magical birthday!!!




*czmom --*

Thank you!  It was partially magical (and partially painful)!  It was not spent at Disneyland, but it was spent at my other favorite SoCal destination...and it was free to get there.  'Free' is always magical!  

Catalina Island does have a few loose Disney tie-ins as well -- or it did.  What is now Ariel's Grotto restaurant in DCA used to be Avalon Cove, which was themed around the mermaid decor in Avalon, on Catalina Island.  Also, there used to be a Catalina mural among the murals inside the old entrance to DCA (pre-billion dollar makeover).  Currently I think there is a retro movie poster somewhere in Hollywood Land (maybe?), and I forget the title of the movie but it features Mickey and/or Minnie and Catalina.




crystal1313 said:


> Happy Happy birthday Sherry!



Thank you, *crystal1313*!




Pinup Mommy said:


> So I am horrible employee and took a 3 hour lunch in the park today to enjoy a holiday sweet treat and do some shopping...
> 
> 
> Lunch was at the Jolly Holiday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mothers guilt,  I brought home a surprise for Yasmin since I made a solo trip.



*Pinup Mommy -*

Yay!  Christmas in July pictures!!  I want to go.  I want a peppermint sundae!  I wish Disney had announced this even just a few weeks ahead of time.

I have to admit -- the first thing I noticed from your photos was that the demitasse has strawberry shortcake in it!!!!!!!  I want one!!!!!!!  Normally, during the _real_ holiday season, that demitasse has cake with peppermint sauce or something else more holiday-ish.  There is also a mousse version.  But I love strawberry shortcake too!  Disney is putting a summer spin on a Christmas treat!

Since Yasmin is all for Christmas coming as soon as possible, I'm guessing she was thrilled with her holiday treat?  So cute!





KCmike said:


> Miss a few days on this thread and you miss a famous Birthday?  Happy B-Day Sherry E!!  Thanks for this wonderful thread as your present to us!



Thank you, *Mike*!  

And thank you for the kind words, and for the wonderful photos you always share with this board!  I'm so glad you enjoy this thread.

I thought of you a couple of days ago when I went to Catalina.  You had mentioned in your TR that many of the places in Avalon take cash only -- which was something that never really occurred to me when I used to go there a lot back in the '80s, '90s and early 2000's!!  I knew that the golf cart place I rent from takes cash only, but otherwise I seemed to always hit the spots that took plastic.

When I was in Avalon this past Sunday (for the free birthday promo), I asked one of the owners of a counter service restaurant (Coney Island West) about the cash only thing.  She told me that there are still quite a few places around town that take plastic (debit or credit), but she said that the businesses that continue to require cash only are doing it because "it allows them to keep their prices down."  If they switched to accepting cards, they'd have to raise prices to cover fees and things.  My burger and onion rings still managed to cost $13.00, which is not cheap, but there was no tax on it -- which is good.

So that was the official answer from one restaurant owner in Avalon:  cash only = keeping the prices down and not having to raise them as often.  I suppose that's why my golf cart rental place takes cash only too.  The Coney Island West lady told me that a lot of people ask and complain about the cash only, so it is not an uncommon subject over there.




mvf-m11c said:


> Happy Birthday Sherry.



Thank you so much, *Bret*!


----------



## Pesky

Belated happy birthday, Sherry!  Hope you had a magical day and pixie dust through the coming year.


----------



## funatdisney

Pinup Mommy said:


> Clothiers-China Closet on Main Street, I asked how long they are running the sale for, but the CM did not know. On my way out I stopped by World of Disney to look for the IASW ornament, and I noticed they were not running the 3 for 50.00 offer.



Thanks for the info! I might be making a run to DLR tomorrow for a half day trip. I'll look for them on Main Street.

And oh... so want that Mickey Demitasse Desert. I just might have that for lunch tomorrow (if I go).


----------



## princessmiki

Wow so much information to read through, we are going to be at DISNEYLAND dec 2013, traveling from Christchurch New Zealand.

Would this year be too different from previous years festive activities? So excited!


----------



## Patabel

Sherry - most importantly HAPPY BELATED BIRTHDAY!

But secondly,  my DH and I are extremely seasoned DVC WDW Christmastime visitors.  We LOVE how Disney celebrates the Christmas season.  That being said, it's been years since we have been to DL (8 years ago for a July trip and probably 30 years before that).  We are now planning our first ever DL Christmas adventure for mid-November and are beyond excited.  Because we are so green when it comes to DL , your thread has been invaluable. I've read every page  and look forward to each new response!  

Just want to say THANK YOU!!!! to you and everyone else who has so generously contributed to this thread.  You have made our planning so much easier.  Can't wait!


----------



## Axlcat

I just want to express my thanks for this thread, Sherry.

My daughter and I were planning to visit DL this summer, but she mentioned she would love to see the Haunted Mansion with the Nightmare Before Christmas theme.  So we postponed the trip to October.   But thanks to all the wonderful information here, I learned that the entire park is decorated for Christmas in mid-November.   So why not wait a few more weeks and get both?  I know having to postpone a trip is usually not something to be happy about, but in this case, we are even more excited for our upcoming trip.


----------



## KCmike

That Catalina tip is important for people traveling over there I would think.  Hope your time over there was fun!  How long did you rent the golf cart?  I can't remember if we did 60, 90 or 120 minutes but we got back just in time so we didn't get charged any extra.  

I'm still waiting on pins and needles about this possible hard ticket event this year.  Can I ask how does Halloween typically work?  Do they kick the people out that bought regular passes?  Is it around 4pm when the hard ticket event people get in?  We are coming for just a quick weekend stay and a hard ticket event would really mess with our plans.


----------



## mvf-m11c

KCmike said:


> I'm still waiting on pins and needles about this possible hard ticket event this year.  Can I ask how does Halloween typically work?  Do they kick the people out that bought regular passes?  Is it around 4pm when the hard ticket event people get in?  We are coming for just a quick weekend stay and a hard ticket event would really mess with our plans.



Just like you Mike, we are all waiting to see and hear if DL is going to do or not do (which they shouldn't during the Holiday season) a separate paid admission ticket for the Holiday season just like they do for Mickey's Halloween Party. If you have even been to WDW at the MK during Mickey's Not So Scary Halloween Party (during the Halloween season) or Mickey's Very Merry Christmas Party, (during the Christmas season) the system of how the party works at WDW is similar to DL MHP. When the party begins at it's specific time at 6pm or 7pm, (depends on what time the party ends at 11pm or 12am) the guests that do not have a hard ticket wristband are asked to leave the park. The guests who have a party event ticket will be allowed to enter the park 3 hours before it start time which could be at 6pm or 7pm so you will be able to enter the park at 3pm or 4pm and the party will go till 11pm or midnight.


----------



## KCmike

mvf-m11c said:


> Just like you Mike, we are all waiting to see and hear if DL is going to do or not do (which they shouldn't during the Holiday season) a separate paid admission ticket for the Holiday season just like they do for Mickey's Halloween Party. If you have even been to WDW at the MK during Mickey's Not So Scary Halloween Party (during the Halloween season) or Mickey's Very Merry Christmas Party, (during the Christmas season) the system of how the party works at WDW is similar to DL MHP. When the party begins at it's specific time at 6pm or 7pm, (depends on what time the party ends at 11pm or 12am) the guests that do not have a hard ticket wristband are asked to leave the park. The guests who have a party event ticket will be allowed to enter the park 3 hours before it start time which could be at 6pm or 7pm so you will be able to enter the park at 3pm or 4pm and the party will go till 11pm or midnight.



I really have never studied it before so thanks for the detailed insight.  How much is DL's Halloween hard ticket?  

Would every night be a hard ticket at Christmas time do you think?  I'm just thinking what fireworks/parade would they do if it wasn't a hard ticket?  Soundsational and Remember Dreams Come True?  I know this is all hypothetical.


----------



## Sherry E

Pesky said:


> Belated happy birthday, Sherry!  Hope you had a magical day and pixie dust through the coming year.



Thank you, *Pesky*! 

It was not a day spent at Disneyland, but it was a pretty good day for the most part!





princessmiki said:


> Wow so much information to read through, we are going to be at DISNEYLAND dec 2013, traveling from Christchurch New Zealand.
> 
> Would this year be too different from previous years festive activities? So excited!



Welcome, *princessmiki*!

Thank you for joining us!

There's a lot of info, but it's useful info!  Don't worry about the length of the thread.  You don't have to read every page.  If you subscribed to the thread you can follow along from this point forward and keep up to date on any breaking news or rumors that we discuss or whatever.  

I would imagine you probably already looked at the first page (the first 9 posts or so), but that's where I would advise beginning.  You can kind of take in the info at your leisure, a little at a time, and learn about the different holiday treats, the various seasonal events/activities, the hotels' decor, etc.

And, of course, if you can't find something or need help with something please always feel free to ask and one of us here will answer.  We're a friendly, holiday-loving group in this thread!

As for this year being different from the previous years' festivities, I would say that -- assuming there is not going to be a hard ticket Christmas party -- this year will probably be a step up from certain holiday seasons pre-2012, but a wee bit of a step back from last year.  Last year there were 20 nights of the Candlelight Ceremony (or the Candlelight Processional, as it's commonly known).  This year the CP is apparently going back to a 2-night schedule.  I think that most other things (again, assuming there is no party) will be the same.

However, rumors abound that this year that we will see an all-holiday World of Color in California Adventure.  That will fill in a bit of the entertainment gap left by the cutback of the CP.

Also, because Disney has been running this Limited Time Magic promo all year (and this may be the only year for it), I am certain that there will be a week or two during the holiday season that is devoted to something 'extra' in terms of holiday events.  It could be a very short-term/limited run party.  It could be some other kind of Limited Time Magic thing.  But there will be something.  There is a Limited Time Magic-Halloween Time event so it would make sense that something will be done for the holidays.

I am kind of secretly hoping (_Disney Parks/TDA people -- are you reading this??  Take note!!!_) that Disney does something really cool for Limited Time Magic, such as setting up pop-up Christmas Markets in the European traditional style, serving special foods and drinks, playing special music -- just as you'd find in Germany, Switzerland and anywhere else they have the Christmas Markets every year.  Disney could borrow bits of the international holiday celebrations from Epcot and stick them in the hypothetical Christmas Markets I want them to put up at DLR!! 

To me, I think that a week of Limited Time Magic pop-up European-style Christmas markets in DLR (especially set up near Fantasyland, for example) would be awesome and much more interesting than a regular Christmas party.

I don't know what will end up happening, but this upcoming season certainly has a big question mark attached to it!






Patabel said:


> Sherry - most importantly HAPPY BELATED BIRTHDAY!
> 
> But secondly,  my DH and I are extremely seasoned DVC WDW Christmastime visitors.  We LOVE how Disney celebrates the Christmas season.  That being said, it's been years since we have been to DL (8 years ago for a July trip and probably 30 years before that).  We are now planning our first ever DL Christmas adventure for mid-November and are beyond excited.  Because we are so green when it comes to DL , your thread has been invaluable. I've read every page  and look forward to each new response!
> 
> Just want to say THANK YOU!!!! to you and everyone else who has so generously contributed to this thread.  You have made our planning so much easier.  Can't wait!



*Patabel --*

Welcome to the Superthread!  

Thank you for the kind words and for the happy birthday!  I'm so glad you joined us and that this thread has been a helpful tool in planning out the trip you will be taking.  Thank you, also, for taking the time to read every page!  I know that a lot of people don't even want to join a thread if it gets past a certain page because they feel they have to read everything in the thread (which is not true) -- but there are actually some people who like to read the whole thing and who choose to read it, for entertainment and for research!

You will be going to DLR in mid-November, eh?  You probably picked up on a few mentions in this thread of how the 3 DLR hotels will not yet be decorated and in the holiday swing at that point.  No Santa at the hotels.  No carolers at the hotels.  Those things don't seem to happen until immediately after Thanksgiving, though I have a hunch that at least the decorations may go up a few days early this year.

So I just wanted to mention the hotel thing because the lack of hotel holiday decor may be a complete 180-degree difference from what happens at the hotels of WDW, and from what you're used to.  I know the WDW hotels have wonderful decorations (all those fabulous themed displays!), but I don't know when in the season the WDW hotels get decorated.  I wish that DLR would just make sure the hotels are decorated when the parks are decorated in mid-November, but they don't.

But, hotels aside, the 2 parks will be decorated and in full holiday mode!  There are some WDW holiday vets who have been less than impressed with DLR's holiday merriment, while others found it to be wonderful.  I know that fellow DIS'er *pixleyyy* did a Trip Report about her December visit last year, and she was a bit disappointed in DLR in comparison to WDW's Christmas season.  However, DIS'er/WDW vet *danimaroo* loved the DLR holidays!

I am hoping you have a wonderful trip in November!  Stay tuned for the 3rd Annual Theme Week Countdown, beginning in just 12 days (August 5th) and lasting until November 4th.  It will be 3 months of photos broken down into fun themes, covering every aspect of the season at DLR, and a chance to win a $25 Disney gift card!  

And, of course, any time any news or rumors come in about the season we will certainly be discussing it here!  Right now we all await news of whether or not there will be a hard ticket party and, if so, when it would begin, what would be included in it, etc.  If not, I hope that things will be business as usual!





Axlcat said:


> I just want to express my thanks for this thread, Sherry.
> 
> My daughter and I were planning to visit DL this summer, but she mentioned she would love to see the Haunted Mansion with the Nightmare Before Christmas theme.  So we postponed the trip to October.   But thanks to all the wonderful information here, I learned that the entire park is decorated for Christmas in mid-November.   So why not wait a few more weeks and get both?  I know having to postpone a trip is usually not something to be happy about, but in this case, we are even more excited for our upcoming trip.



Hello, *Axlcat*!!

You're very welcome!

I think you made the right choice in this particular trip postponement!  Don't get me wrong -- I love Halloween Time at DLR.  It's a lot of fun, it has its own style and it is a gem in its own right.  

But -- and there is no disputing this fact -- the holiday season is much 'bigger' than Halloween Time.  Disney just makes a bigger deal of the holidays than it does Halloween Time (which is kind of sad, to be honest).  During Halloween Time, you can walk around large segments of DL and not know that it was Halloween season at all.  People have stated that in the past.  Most of the Halloween decor is concentrated in Frontierland and on Main Street.  In California Adventure, all of the Halloween decorations that used to be up were removed a few years ago when the construction kicked into gear for the billion dollar makeover.

Quite simply, you will get more bang for your buck by visiting during the holidays.  Both parks will be decorated.  There will be themed music playing in various lands.  The decorations are themed in each location.  All of the shops and restaurants have trees or other decor.  Santa is in both parks.  There are carolers in Disneyland and Bell Ringers on Buena Vista Street.  There are gingerbread 'sculptures' in all the restaurants in Cars Land and on Buena Vista Street, etc.  It's a really wonderful time of year to be there!

Plus, not only will you get to experience Haunted Mansion Holiday but you will get to experience the magnificent It's a Small World Holiday!  IASWH is completely transformed and holiday-ized inside the ride, from room to room, and the facade of the ride lights up in glorious colors at night.  People flock from all corners of the park to stare at IASWH's beauty.

I hope that you and your daughter have a great time!





KCmike said:


> That Catalina tip is important for people traveling over there I would think.  Hope your time over there was fun!  How long did you rent the golf cart?  I can't remember if we did 60, 90 or 120 minutes but we got back just in time so we didn't get charged any extra.
> 
> I'm still waiting on pins and needles about this possible hard ticket event this year.  Can I ask how does Halloween typically work?  Do they kick the people out that bought regular passes?  Is it around 4pm when the hard ticket event people get in?  We are coming for just a quick weekend stay and a hard ticket event would really mess with our plans.



*Mike --*

You're absolutely right.  It is very important for people to know about the cash situation when visiting Catalina and, as I mentioned earlier, I don't think I was even really aware of how many cash-only places there were back in the old days of visiting Catalina.  I think I just happened to hit a lot of the places that took plastic back then, or maybe I had cash on hand and used it willingly.  While there are quite a few places that accept plastic, there are also quite a few that are cash only (some of which you wouldn't expect, like the golf cart places), and it is very good to know that!

I think I went to a different golf cart place than the one you went to, but I'm not sure.  I hit the stand that is very close to where the Express and Flyer boats dock, which is called Island Rentals.  I got the '3 hours for the price of 2 hours' deal.  Last year I did the same 3 for 2 deal and I used up every last second of the 3 hours because I stopped to visit the Wrigley Botanical Garden and Memorial.  This time I skipped Wrigley and I brought the cart back at about the 2 hour, 20 minute point.  There were too many people driving up in the hills that day and I felt I could never stop anywhere to take a picture or do anything without a trail of carts or tour buses right behind me!  It was getting on my nerves after a while so I brought the cart back early.  

But they opened up a scenic, wonderful, seaside road that had been closed for 7 years to tourists, and I was able to once again drive on that -- which I used to do back in the '90s and early 2000's.  That was a highlight.

Bret explained how the Halloween party works above, so I can't add much to that.  I would have to assume that a Christmas party would work the same way.  

I don't think a party would take place every night.  There would probably be 10 parties or something like that.  During the non-party nights DLR would likely run the non-holiday fireworks and non-holiday parade, which would be unfortunate and annoying!  They would probably stop the party just before the weekend prior to Christmas and then run the holiday fireworks and holiday parade for the general public in the busy Christmas and New Year's weeks.  

I suspect that a Christmas party would not begin until after Thanksgiving, but that doesn't mean that the holiday parade and fireworks would be happening before the party starts.

MHP tickets tend to cost anywhere from $50-ish dollars to $74 (depending on the night and whether or not there is a pre-purchase AP, Disney Visa or DVC discount).  Halloween night is always more expensive.

Of course, I can't predict what Disney will do and how/when they will do it (every time I think I have them nailed down to a certain pattern or likely plan, they change something!), but I just have a feeling that there _won't_ be a full-fledged, multi-night party this year.  I _think_ they will start the holiday World of Color and test the guests' reactions and feedback to that, to determine if it can be a viable alternative for those who do not wish to attend a party in the future.  I am thinking a party is coming next year.  By that time Disney will have had plenty of time to figure out some all-new entertainment to add to a party, and maybe worked out where to have the Candlelight Ceremony so they can add more nights to it and charge for dinner packages.

I suspect that this year will be about the holiday World of Color and whatever Disney decides to do for the holidays in conjunction with the Limited Time Magic thing.  They could do little dance parties (like the one they are doing on 9/13 for the Villains) for LTM, but I just don't think they are quite ready for a full scale party yet.  I could be totally wrong, though.  It wouldn't be the first time!

My guess is still that IF there is going to be a Christmas party of any magnitude, we will hear something official about it sometime next month.  It could be at the very end of August, but I am guessing August.  Early September may even be too late to really promote a full scale party and entice people to plan holiday trips if they were not already planning them.  

If we have not heard anything about a hard ticket, multi-night party by the end of August or very beginning of September, I have a feeling we will be in the clear and there will not be one in 2013.  Again, I could be very wrong.  But for something major like that -- which would put a big dent in the holiday schedule and existing entertainment to which so many people have become attached -- I cannot imagine that Disney would wait until Halloween Time begins in mid-September to let us know.

Just like the 20-night Candlelight Ceremony was announced in August last year, I have to believe a hard ticket, major party would be announced somewhere in that time frame too.  Now if they just do some little mini-party thing for Limited Time Magic, that only takes place for a night or two, they may not announce that until late October!


----------



## wdwmoose

The more I hear you pitch your idea, Sherry, the more I get excited that there's a really good chance I won't have to do any planning around parties or anything. I know I can't really count the chickens yet, but I'm feeling much more confident about it.


----------



## Sherry E

wdwmoose said:


> The more I hear you pitch your idea, Sherry, the more I get excited that there's a really good chance I won't have to do any planning around parties or anything. I know I can't really count the chickens yet, but I'm feeling much more confident about it.



*wdwmoose --*

I could be totally wrong.  As I mentioned above, every time I think I have Disney nailed down to a pattern or a likely plan of action, they switch things up.  At this rate, even though November 12th was printed as the season start date in the AP Backstage Pass newsletter, we can't even be sure that's correct!  Sometimes it seems as if Disney must have things planned out way, way in advance and other times it sort of seems like they are deciding things as they go along.

I don't feel that there will be a party this year because I just don't think DLR is quite ready for it and they have the Limited Time Magic stuff to deal with, but it could turn out that the MiceAge rumors from a few months ago are true and that a party is coming.  

All I know is, even if Disney comes to its senses and adds in brand new entertainment to a party (instead of using the existing holiday parade and fireworks), we would still end up with a non-holiday parade and non-holiday fireworks on the non-party nights.  

So, one way or the other (whether they take the existing holiday parade and fireworks and put them in the party or come up with brand new events for the party), we would still end up getting less holiday entertainment for the price of general admission and would have to pay extra money to get more entertainment.

If a party were to be held in DCA, however, Disney could keep the existing holiday fireworks and parade in DL, as well as move the CP to the theater in Fantasyland and add more nights/dinner packages.  World of Color would then become the focal point of the Christmas party, with things like the Mad T Party playing a role in it as well (which *Luisa* suggested a while back).

But, alas, I think that the way things will eventually pan out is not like what I suggested above.  I think that the CP will end up in DCA at some point, and the party will be in DL.


And I still think that the Limited Time Magic week should involve some pop-up mini Christmas Markets themed for the different European countries that have them.  It wouldn't be that difficult to pull off.  DLR already celebrated Greece and the Lunar New Year and all kinds of other things.  It's not a huge stretch to imagine mini-European holiday celebrations, Epcot style, scattered around DLR for one week.  They could do it and it would be great.  They probably won't, but they could!


----------



## wdwmoose

Sherry E said:


> wdwmoose --
> 
> I could be totally wrong.  As I mentioned above, every time I think I have Disney nailed down to a pattern or a likely plan of action, they switch things up.  At this rate, even though November 12th was printed as the season start date in the AP Backstage Pass newsletter, we can't even be sure that's correct!  Sometimes it seems as if Disney must have things planned out way, way in advance and other times it sort of seems like they are deciding things as they go along.:



Oh, I don't take your pondering as fact.  We could all be wrong for whatever we think the future's going to look like. But I'm an optimistic, so I live on hope.


----------



## laurasvwee

If there was going to be a party when do you think it would be announced? When does Disney start releasing and advertising the holiday season? This is my first christmas time trip and its soooo hard to wait. I just want it to get here already.


----------



## wdwmoose

laurasvwee said:


> If there was going to be a party when do you think it would be announced? When does Disney start releasing and advertising the holiday season? This is my first christmas time trip and its soooo hard to wait. I just want it to get here already.



The going assumption seems to be sometime in August -especially since there's the D23 expo and all.

Just saw on Twitter (Disneyland Live) that the holiday WOC is really coming to DCA.

http://disneyparks.disney.go.com/bl...e-davison-at-disney-california-adventure-park


----------



## Autty40

wdwmoose said:
			
		

> Just saw on Twitter (Disneyland Live) that the holiday WOC is really coming to DCA.
> 
> http://disneyparks.disney.go.com/blog/2013/07/special-world-of-color-announcement-from-imagineer-steve-davison-at-disney-california-adventure-park



It's on Facebook as well! Looks very cool!


----------



## Arizona Rita

Sherry, happy belated birthday! Happy to hear you had a good day.
Again, thanks for all you do for this wonderful thread!


----------



## butterflymouse

Holiday world of color!!! I was on the fence of whether to do WOC, but now I think we're gonna have to do it! Exciting!


----------



## Sherry E

wdwmoose said:


> Oh, I don't take your pondering as fact.  We could all be wrong for whatever we think the future's going to look like. But I'm an optimistic, so I live on hope.



*wdwmoose --*

It's not even just my pondering at play here.  I specifically pay a lot of attention -- more than the average person, I'm sure -- to when Halloween Time and the holidays begin and end, and I look closely at the patterns of events such as MHP, the CP, etc. to be able to formulate some kind of reasonable predictions on the coming seasons.  That is often, as you will notice, what people want on this forum.  They want us to predict the future, and we can really only use the past, as well as rumors, to do that.

Disney will sometimes release certain info and then it is abruptly changed (i.e., the Candlelight dinner packages announcement last year), or it is flat out wrong (i.e., the start date of the MHP this year).  When something comes from Disney it is official, and I (or whomever) will report on it here.  But if it turns out to be incorrect (such as the incorrect start date of the MHP that was printed in an official Disney publication this year), people think that _I_ was just misinformed or mistaken.  No!  I just read what anyone else could read in the _Backstage Pass_ magazine, and it was wrong!

So I can use deductive reasoning and string together scenarios based on what happened in previous years at DLR, and I can offer up some educated guesses based on logical conclusions, and some of that may be accurate but Disney could also switch things up or change its own plans at some point.  So we can never be 100% sure.




laurasvwee said:


> If there was going to be a party when do you think it would be announced? When does Disney start releasing and advertising the holiday season? This is my first christmas time trip and its soooo hard to wait. I just want it to get here already.



*laurasvwee --*

In my post to KCmike from just last night, on the same page as your post, I said (about when a party would be announced, and why I thought it):




> _My guess is still that IF there is going to be a Christmas party of any magnitude, we will hear something official about it sometime next month. It could be at the very end of August, but I am guessing August. Early September may even be too late to really promote a full scale party and entice people to plan holiday trips if they were not already planning them.
> 
> If we have not heard anything about a hard ticket, multi-night party by the end of August or very beginning of September, I have a feeling we will be in the clear and there will not be one in 2013. Again, I could be very wrong. But for something major like that -- which would put a big dent in the holiday schedule and existing entertainment to which so many people have become attached -- I cannot imagine that Disney would wait until Halloween Time begins in mid-September to let us know.
> 
> Just like the 20-night Candlelight Ceremony was announced in August last year, I have to believe a hard ticket, major party would be announced somewhere in that time frame too. Now if they just do some little mini-party thing for Limited Time Magic, that only takes place for a night or two, they may not announce that until late October!_



We talk a lot in this thread about when certain things are announced.  You may have missed it.  We have a whole Halloween Time season to get through first.  Disney only comes out with early information about the holidays if there is something brand new they have to hype up.

For example, the holiday World of Color that has been expected for a long time was announced today.  Even though we all pretty much knew it was coming, it was nice to get the confirmation.

I have to believe that IF there were going to be a party it would be announced now or by late August, at the absolute latest, because that's when the Candlelight info was released last year.




wdwmoose said:


> The going assumption seems to be sometime in August -especially since there's the D23 expo and all.
> 
> Just saw on Twitter (Disneyland Live) that the holiday WOC is really coming to DCA.
> 
> http://disneyparks.disney.go.com/bl...e-davison-at-disney-california-adventure-park




*wdwmoose --*

Did you notice, though, that Erin at the Parks Blog said that holiday WoC is starting on 11/15 and NOT on 11/12?  Hmmm....  (By the way, I do think that Erin checks in on this thread from time to time.  I once sent her the link to the previous Superthread, which had an enormous number of views, and she is in Social Media -- so it makes sense for someone in Social Media to keep tabs on some of the 'hot threads' or 'hot forums' discussing Disney!)

The season is supposed to be starting on 11/12 -- again, according to _Backstage Pass_.  I thought that 11/15 would have been a good choice for a start date at first.  A Tuesday start date made little sense.  Holiday World of Color would be running every night during the season, I would assume?  (I didn't read through the entire Blog yet.)

So, is it possible that the season is really going to start on 11/15 and not on 11/12?  Was _Backstage Pass_ wrong again??





Arizona Rita said:


> Sherry, happy belated birthday! Happy to hear you had a good day.
> Again, thanks for all you do for this wonderful thread!




Thank you so much, *Arizona Rita* -- for the belated birthday wishes and for the kind words!


----------



## wdwmoose

Hey now! Ponderings wasn't a put down. You put a heck of a lot of time and effort into all things Disney holiday.
I did notice the thee day shift on the date. Looks like maybe the Backstage pass peeps jumped the gun on "official" dates.


----------



## Sherry E

Once again let's recap what has been revealed about the coming holiday season to date (facts, rumors and speculation), and what has been discussed in this thread thus far -- I will use what I have posted in the thread on previous pages, with some updated text:



*1.* *Official* (we _think_):  *According to the most recent AP Backstage Pass newsletter/magazine, the holiday season is supposedly going to officially begin on Tuesday, November 12th.*  As this came from an *official* Disney source we have to assume it is true, although the same _BP_ newsletter was recently incorrect about the start date of the MHP, so...who knows?  In any event, I don't think the season would begin any later than 11/12 -- and most likely the majority of in-park holiday merriment will be going on a few days before 11/12;



*2.* *Official* (but maybe not completely set in stone?):  *According to an official internal letter that Disney sent out to various choir directors and participants of the Candlelight Ceremony a month or two ago, the Ceremony will take place on Sat., 12/7 and Sun., 12/8 in Town Square this year. * No mention was made in the letter of any other Ceremony dates, but the letter recipients were told that they would get more details in August.  *Rumors include*: 1)That more Ceremony dates will be added, possibly in DCA;   2)That the new management doesn't want to have any more than 2 nights of the Ceremony;  3)That the Ceremony is being scaled back to 2 nights so that a possible Christmas party in DL may take over multiple nights;  and 4)That the Ceremony of last year (20 nights) prevented Main Street businesses from earning revenue and that's why only 2 nights this year; 



*3.* *Official!* (announced by the Disney Parks Blog):  *An all-holiday World of Color (called World of Color -- Winter Dreams) is headed our way, with a start date of Friday, 11/15/13. * Previous rumors had indicated that this Yuletide version of WoC would begin on 11/8.  The holiday season is supposedly beginning on 11/12 (pending further notice); 



*4.* *Rumor* (mostly from MiceChat):  *A possible Christmas Party.* Supposedly the all-Holiday WoC will provide the "alternative" holiday entertainment to those who do not wish to attend a hard ticket Christmas party in Disneyland.  Yes, the rumor mill seems to be buzzing with whispers of a Christmas party coming our way this year, which would supposedly take the longstanding Christmas Fantasy Parade, Believe in Holiday Magic Fireworks and snowfall on Main Street and make them party exclusives.  We have no proof that this will happen in 2013, though I think that most of us believe that a Christmas party is inevitable.  

It is quite possible that Disney will run the holiday WoC this year and gauge how popular it is or is not with the crowds.  Then, if it is a success, they could either hold a party in DCA next year and make WoC the party exclusive, *or* they could create a party in DL and make the WoC in DCA the alternative choice.  

I tend to feel that a party in Disneyland would have to have some new 'material,' as it were, so as not to enrage the holiday visitors who have been going to the parks in November and December for years and years, and who have come to expect to see the holiday fireworks and parade as part of the regular seasonal entertainment.  I think Disney will be making a big mistake if they try to take an almost 20-year old parade and an almost 13-year-old fireworks show and make people suddenly pay extra to see them.  It would be much more effective if they put together an all-new holiday parade and an all-new holiday fireworks show for the party.  That would work for existing holiday visitors and new visitors alike!; and  



*5.* *Speculation* (mainly by me!):  *Limited Time Magic*.  How and where is this year-long celebration going to fit in to the holiday season, and what will be included in it?  So far we know of LTM events happening up to 9/13 -- the Unleash the Villains/13th Hour event at the start of the Halloween Time season.  I think that a LTM event of some kind -- maybe more than one -- will have to be included somewhere in the holiday season.  As to when -- who knows?  Disney could run a LTM holiday event during a week that is typically less crowded to lure guests in -- like early November or the week immediately after Thanksgiving weekend ends -- or they could start it at the very beginning of the season to kick it off.  I don't think a LTM event would take place during Christmas week or New Year's week, as those times are busy enough.

Could it be that Limited Time Magic may somehow be tied in with a sort of 'mini-party' event?  Maybe a short-run Christmas party type of thing that just takes place on a few nights during one week, maximum, and then ends quickly could be a good way to test the waters and see how popular the idea of a Christmas party is or is not, for future reference.

I think that IF a major, multi-night Christmas party (that is going to change the face of the existing seasonal entertainment) is coming, we would hear about it (officially, from Disney) by sometime in August -- maybe even late August.  They could be so bold as to wait until September, but that would just be silly...and annoying.

If there is just a little mini-Limited Time Magic thing happening, Disney could wait even longer to let us know about it...though that would be silly too!



​

Now we sit, patiently, and wait for more news and rumors to trickle in!

We have the 3-month long 3rd Annual Theme Week Countdown coming up in this thread in 11 days, so that will help to pass the time in between bits of info/news/rumors/discussion!!


​


----------



## Sherry E

wdwmoose said:


> Hey now! Ponderings wasn't a put down. You put a heck of a lot of time and effort into all things Disney holiday.
> I did notice the thee day shift on the date. Looks like maybe the Backstage pass peeps jumped the gun on "official" dates.



*wdwmoose --*

I'm beginning to think Disney should just scrap that darn _Backstage Pass _magazine altogether!  The annoying thing is that Disney is so close-to-the-vest about revealing basic information such as simple dates (even if they have the info months and months and months in advance), we can't get a definitive answer from a live human early on.  

So then we have to assume the printed stuff is true, because we all know that Disney doesn't release any info unless it is set in stone ().  But, when Erin at the Parks Blog posted the MHP dates for this year and the start date turned out to be different from what _Backstage Pass_ printed, I mentioned in the Blog's comments that _Backstage Pass_ gave an incorrect start date and there was no acknowledgement of it by Erin.  Not an "Oops, we goofed," or "The dates changed," or anything.

We could ask in the WoC Blog's comments, "Is the start date of the season November 12th or November 15th (or some other date)," but Erin probably wouldn't answer.  For some reason, giving out dates is like top secret information!

I wonder now...is the season start date really 11/12, or is it 11/15?  Is Winter Dreams only going to run on Fridays/weekends, with "regular" WoC on the other nights?  That's a possibility as well, I suppose.


----------



## wdwmoose

They can't stop printing it! Although it's not reason enough to have an AP, I am looking forward to it when I do get an AP in a few months. 
Perhaps there's some truth to both dates. Hopefully we'll know in the next month or so.


----------



## aidensmom31

Sherry E said:


> *wdwmoose --*
> 
> I'm beginning to think Disney should just scrap that darn _Backstage Pass _magazine altogether!  The annoying thing is that Disney is so close-to-the-vest about revealing basic information such as simple dates (even if they have the info months and months and months in advance), we can't get a definitive answer from a live human early on.
> 
> So then we have to assume the printed stuff is true, because we all know that Disney doesn't release any info unless it is set in stone ().  But, when Erin at the Parks Blog posted the MHP dates for this year and the start date turned out to be different from what _Backstage Pass_ printed, I mentioned in the Blog's comments that _Backstage Pass_ gave an incorrect start date and there was no acknowledgement of it by Erin.  Not an "Oops, we goofed," or "The dates changed," or anything.
> 
> We could ask in the WoC Blog's comments, "Is the start date of the season November 12th or November 15th (or some other date)," but Erin probably wouldn't answer.  For some reason, giving out dates is like top secret information!
> 
> I wonder now...is the season start date really 11/12, or is it 11/15?  Is Winter Dreams only going to run on Fridays/weekends, with "regular" WoC on the other nights?  That's a possibility as well, I suppose.



Maybe the start date for the whole season is the 12th and WOC holiday is just starting a few days later?  Not sure why they would do this but who knows what they are thinking


----------



## Sherry E

wdwmoose said:


> They can't stop printing it! Although it's not reason enough to have an AP, I am looking forward to it when I do get an AP in a few months.
> Perhaps there's some truth to both dates. Hopefully we'll know in the next month or so.




*wdwmoose --*

It seems like the _BP_ magazine/newsletter is hit or miss -- some people get it 2 times a year.  Some folks get it only once.  Some not at all.  I don't know why it can't be consistent for everyone.  Although...I can forgive them because they sent out a nice DLR photo book instead of one of the _BP_s last year, and I'd much rather have the book than the newsletter!

You know, I have to be honest -- I think I was so taken aback by the fact that Disney suddenly sprang the "Christmas in July" thing on us out of nowhere (which really seems to mainly be centered around treats and merchandise, but not decor), with no warning, that it didn't even occur to me that they could announce anything about the _real_ holiday season during this week!  And yet...what a perfect time!  If they have major info to share, rather than waiting until August, why not let it all out during Christmas in July week?

This would be the ideal time to let us all know IF a party is coming this year (beyond just the mini-Limited Time Magic thing that I keep expecting will happen).  We still have one more weekday (tomorrow) for an announcement to be made via the Blog.  If there is nothing, then August would be my guess for the announcement.  If there is nothing at that point heralding a major Christmas party, I think we're in the clear for this year!

I did post a question in the Comments section of the Parks Blog, asking Erin about the season start date.  It's "awaiting moderation."  I probably won't get an answer, but it can't hurt to ask just in case!




aidensmom31 said:


> Maybe the start date for the whole season is the 12th and WOC holiday is just starting a few days later?  Not sure why they would do this but who knows what they are thinking



*aidensmom31 --*

It very well could be that way.  I thought that Tuesday was a weird day to start the season.  Mondays are odd too, but they make more sense than Tuesdays!  I would have to assume that Winter Dreams is going to be nightly, because Disney will want to lure in an audience to see if it is a viable option for alternate entertainment when the party eventually comes to DL.  

But, maybe Disney just feels it is better to debut the holiday WoC on a Friday instead of a Tuesday.

We shall soon see, I suppose.


----------



## Sherry E

Well, interestingly, the comment I posted under the WoC-related Parks Blog has vanished!  When I submitted it, it was "awaiting moderation."  From past experience I know that the "moderation" doesn't take very long at all, and comments will/should appear under the Blogs within a short time.  Sometimes, if a comment has not appeared, I will log in and see that is still waiting for moderation.  This time, however, my comment was gone even when I logged in.  So, my guess is that it will not appear and that it was hidden from view.  But...we'll see.

I asked Erin to confirm or deny what the season start date was, and I also said something about hoping there is not going to be a hard ticket party this year, at least not until there is new entertainment.

So...if my comment/question does not appear it could be that Disney doesn't want to announce a season start date yet (assuming _Backstage Pass_ was wrong), or perhaps it means that they don't want anyone saying that they hope a party is not coming!

I suspect that if the 11/12 start date were correct, it would be no trouble for Erin and the Parks Blog to just acknowledge/announce that the date is 11/12 since it has already leaked out there via _Backstage Pass_.  Since they have not acknowledged the date and my comment seems to have vanished...the plot thickens!!!!!


----------



## wdwmoose

I love a good intrigue!


----------



## Lucrezia

Oh...! The Winter Dreams World of Color show sounds amazing!! I'm soooo excited now  So, it looks like our plans might be changing slightly, and now I'm curious if anyone on here has an opinion about going to DL before, during, and after Dec. 25th? I know Christmas Day is supposed to be INSANELY crowded, but even still, has anyone gone and enjoyed themselves despite the masses? And what about the days leading up to Christmas---are those also really packed? Finally, are there any special goings-on during the week of the 25th, or some big, lavish dinner on Christmas / Christmas Eve, a la the ballroom Thanksgiving Day meal at the DLH? Sorry for so many questions. TIA


----------



## butterflymouse

There's a rumor floating around that there will be a Christmas party? I REALLY hope that isn't true!


----------



## aidensmom31

Lucrezia said:


> Oh...! The Winter Dreams World of Color show sounds amazing!! I'm soooo excited now  So, it looks like our plans might be changing slightly, and now I'm curious if anyone on here has an opinion about going to DL before, during, and after Dec. 25th? I know Christmas Day is supposed to be INSANELY crowded, but even still, has anyone gone and enjoyed themselves despite the masses? And what about the days leading up to Christmas---are those also really packed? Finally, are there any special goings-on during the week of the 25th, or some big, lavish dinner on Christmas / Christmas Eve, a la the ballroom Thanksgiving Day meal at the DLH? Sorry for so many questions. TIA



I will be going this year for Christmas and New Years.  Not sure about what busy feels like on Christmas Day but New Years Eve 2 years ago was beyond insane and we had a great time.  We just got there at opening and did as much as we could until we felt like wait times were too long then we people watched...took some pictures and just enjoyed ourselves.  If you go with a positive attitude and ignore any negativity you may see (some people seem surprised it is so busy on these days) then you can still have a wonderful time.  This will be our 3rd year of going during the holidays and to me Disney does them so well I am willing to deal with busy to be there


----------



## Sherry E

wdwmoose said:


> I love a good intrigue!



*wdwmoose --*

Disney certainly knows how to keep the intrigue going, don't they (to the point of being annoying)?  They need to stop with all the intrigue and just spit it out already.  Tell us the darn season dates and whether or not there will be a party (even if tickets don't go on sale for 3 months).  Enough with the veil of mystery!  We want facts and details!  






Lucrezia said:


> Oh...! The Winter Dreams World of Color show sounds amazing!! I'm soooo excited now  So, it looks like our plans might be changing slightly, and now I'm curious if anyone on here has an opinion about going to DL before, during, and after Dec. 25th? I know Christmas Day is supposed to be INSANELY crowded, but even still, has anyone gone and enjoyed themselves despite the masses? And what about the days leading up to Christmas---are those also really packed? Finally, are there any special goings-on during the week of the 25th, or some big, lavish dinner on Christmas / Christmas Eve, a la the ballroom Thanksgiving Day meal at the DLH? Sorry for so many questions. TIA



*Lucrezia --*

Questions are necessary when you've never done a holiday DLR trip before!  You need to ask questions to help plan your trip!

I know that quite a few people have gone during that time, including *larina, Cheshirecatty, lana772*, etc.  Hopefully they will speak up as well with some great insight.

A friend of mine took her two young sons to DLR last year -- over Christmas Eve, Christmas Day and the day after, I think -- and she said that it was busy, yes, but that the crowds were not unbearable at first.  There was a threat of rain over part of her trip and that undoubtedly kept the crowds down.  After the threat disappeared, however, the crowds packed in!



Here are two posts from *JediMasterNerd*, from this thread, in which he details his Christmas trip last year (including crowds and all): 

http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=47018031&postcount=19

http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=47044215&postcount=31




Here is another post from *Mickey&JoshNut*, also detailing a Christmas visit last year:  

http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=47042102&postcount=28



And here is a link to the DIS Unplugged Podcast/Call-In Show from December 6th, 2012 (which you can play on your computer as long as you have speakers or headphones), in which the Podcast team and I tackle all the commonly asked questions about the holiday season, *including special menu items available on Christmas Eve and Christmas Day *and much, much more!

I know that people prefer to read things instead of listen to things, but Nancy of the Podcast Team really gives a lot of good Christmas menu info in this particular call-in show so it wouldn't hurt to give it a listen.  I mentioned to that before we did the show that Christmas dining was a commonly-asked question, so they addressed it!


​


----------



## Sherry E

butterflymouse said:


> There's a rumor floating around that there will be a Christmas party? I REALLY hope that isn't true!



*butterflymouse --*

I agree!  Well, I should clarify -- I don't want a party if it holds the existing, longstanding holiday entertainment (Christmas Fantasy Parade, Believe in Holiday Magic fireworks and the snowfall on Main Street, etc.) hostage to that party and tries to charge extra.  Those things have been around for years.  

Even if there were a party with all new holiday entertainment, chances are that we would get non-holiday parades and fireworks on the non-party days/nights, which would not be good (it would mean less holiday entertainment for the price of general admission), but at least I could justify buying a party ticket if there were new entertainment.

I think the best option is to hold a party in DCA -- that way it would not interfere with the holiday parade and fireworks, and the new holiday World of Color would be the selling point of the party (just like Halloween Screams became the selling point of the MHP after one Halloween Time season).  The Mad T Party could provide music.  It could work.  And Disneyland could continue to have the Candlelight Ceremony, either in Town Square or in the Fantasyland theater.

I think that a party is inevitable.  I don't feel that this year is the year for it, though -- not in a major way.  I feel like next year is the party year.  This year we have the new WoC to deal with and whatever Disney does for Limited Time Magic.

However, MiceAge/MiceChat reported a while ago that a holiday WoC was coming, and that it would serve as the alternate/alternative entertainment for people who did not wish to buy party tickets for a party in Disneyland.  They were right about WoC.  Now we have to see if that party is going to happen this year.  





aidensmom31 said:


> I will be going this year for Christmas and New Years.  Not sure about what busy feels like on Christmas Day but New Years Eve 2 years ago was beyond insane and we had a great time.  We just got there at opening and did as much as we could until we felt like wait times were too long then we people watched...took some pictures and just enjoyed ourselves.  If you go with a positive attitude and ignore any negativity you may see (some people seem surprised it is so busy on these days) then you can still have a wonderful time.  This will be our 3rd year of going during the holidays and to me Disney does them so well I am willing to deal with busy to be there



*aidensmom31 --*

I agree.  I think that expectations and attitude have so much to do with coping with crowds.  Sure, the crowds may be insane off and on during Christmas and New Year's weeks, but I do think that knowing they will be like that will help a lot.  It's better to go in expecting the worst in terms of crowds and then find that you are pleasantly surprised when they are not as bad as expected.  To go in expecting that the crowds won't be bad is likely going to result in a big shock upon arrival!  I think that preparation is key.  Prepare for the worst; hope for the best!


Personally, I would love to be at DLR over Christmas Eve and Christmas Day -- that's the one time during the holiday season that I have never gone!  I know the crowds would probably get on my nerves at first, but I would adjust after a while.  I think it would be wonderful to be in the parks on 12/24 and 12/25.  The only thing that really holds me back is that the hotel prices are higher during that time frame -- and I'm all about finding the good deals!  I can't justify spending that much to be there on those dates at this point, but I hope to be able to do it one day.




​

ETA: My comment/question is now appearing under the WoC Blog.  That's good!  I don't know if I'll get an answer but at least it's there!  Lol.

I wonder if the ice rink in DTD will make a return appearance this year?  At first I wasn't sure if it would because it was mainly tied into the Tinker Bell movie that came out in 2012.  However, this year we have "Frozen" coming out...which seems like it would be a good reason to bring back the ice rink!


​


----------



## funatdisney

On another note:

I was able to get to Disneyland this morning. I found the Santa Mickey Distamesse in The Jolly Holiday Bakery. Just happened the gal standing in line behind me was a CM that works in The Jolly Holiday Bakery. She was visiting in the Park with a friend for her day off. She said they have been selling a lot this week. I bought two and had the strawberry shortcakes for breakfast! The mugs seemed a little heavier than last year's mug. I really do like this version better. The Winter Wonderland Fluffy marshmallows and Holiday Pretzel Rods were in all the candy shops in both parks. The Santa Mickey  Distamesse are only sold in The Jolly Holiday Bakery (as far as I could tell and I looked at all three candy shops in both Parks before I found out they were sold in the Jolly Holiday) 

I found the It's A Small World Ear Hat Ornaments in The China Palace on Main Street. I walked into The China Closet around 9 am (Park opened at 8 am) and went straight to the Ear Hat Ornaments section. I couldn't find them. Fearing they had sold out, I asked one of the three CMs nearby if there were any in the back. She went to look and came back with an arm full still wrapped in tissue. She said they were still in the shipping box they came in. She is in charge of merchandising displays (or something like that description) so knew exactly where to look. I got lucky and asked the right person! The China Palace had the three for $49.95 promotion. The World of Disney did not. 

The ornament looks better then the picture on the Disney Parks Blog. And the Clock Face and the Feliz Navidad Flower (I think that is the flower featured on the ear?) spin! So cool!!! I could possibly have this ornament out year round. They are that nice.


----------



## Sherry E

funatdisney said:


> On another note:
> 
> I was able to get to Disneyland this morning. I found the Santa Mickey Distamesse in The Jolly Holiday Bakery. Just happened the gal standing in line behind me was a CM that works in The Jolly Holiday Bakery. She was visiting in the Park with a friend for her day off. She said they have been selling a lot this week. I bought two and had the strawberry shortcakes for breakfast! The mugs seemed a little heavier than last year's mug. I really do like this version better. The Winter Wonderland Fluffy marshmallows and Holiday Pretzel Rods were in all the candy shops in both parks. The Santa Mickey  Distamesse are only sold in The Jolly Holiday Bakery (as far as I could tell and I looked at all three candy shops in both Parks before I found out they were sold in the Jolly Holiday)
> 
> I found the It's A Small World Ear Hat Ornaments in The China Palace on Main Street. I walked into The China Closet around 9 am (Park opened at 8 am) and went straight to the Ear Hat Ornaments section. I couldn't find them. Fearing they had sold out, I asked one of the three CMs nearby if there were any in the back. She went to look and came back with an arm full still wrapped in tissue. She said they were still in the shipping box they came in. She is in charge of merchandising displays (or something like that description) so knew exactly where to look. I got lucky and asked the right person! The China Palace had the three for $49.95 promotion. The World of Disney did not.
> 
> The ornament looks better then the picture on the Disney Parks Blog. And the Clock Face and the Feliz Navidad Flower (I think that is the flower featured on the ear?) spin! So cool!!! I could possibly have this ornament out year round. They are that nice.



Cool.  The China Closet is a great shop.  They often have a lot of little treasures there (although that was one of the shops that ran out of the Santa Mickey nutcracker).

Thanks for the recap on the demitasse.  Seeing that this week is probably the only time Christmas in July will happen at DLR (it is tied in with Limited Time Magic, after all), a lot of the usual holiday travelers will not be able to try the strawberry shortcake version, as it will not be available in November and December.


----------



## ToodlesRN

CANDY CANES!!!

One of our main must dos for our trip is get one of the fresh made candy canes. We saw the Disney holiday show with Guy and they made the candy canes. It sounds like only 40 are made a day? 

Has anyone done this and what do we need to do? Is there a line do they hand out tickets and you return at a certain time etc.... Any tips would be great!


----------



## Sherry E

ToodlesRN said:


> CANDY CANES!!!
> 
> One of our main must dos for our trip is get one of the fresh made candy canes. We saw the Disney holiday show with Guy and they made the candy canes. It sounds like only 40 are made a day?
> 
> Has anyone done this and what do we need to do? Is there a line do they hand out tickets and you return at a certain time etc.... Any tips would be great!



*ToodlesRN --*

Until someone else posts with their first-hand candy cane info...

Keep in mind that the Guy Fieri show was actually shot in 2008 (though it aired for the first time in 2009), so certain details may have changed since then (such as the number of canes that are made).  Last year, for example, the candy canes were also at Trolley Treats on Buena Vista Street.   

From the Holiday Food/Treats post on Page 1 of this thread... Here are some links to blogs/threads and other info about the canes from the past few years (pay special attention to *Carolwoodpr's* thread from 2012, as it probably has the most "recent" information as it evolved to include Trolley Treats in the mix):



Candy Canes 2012 (DISboards thread started by Carolwoodpr) 


amamax2's Excellent Tips for Scoring a Candy Cane! (from DISboards)

"Candy Canes Help Guy Fieri Celebrate Disneyland Holidays" (December 2, 2009, by Nancy Johnson, DIS Unplugged Contributor/Correspondent)



*Info from other unofficial sources*


"2012 Disneyland Candy Cane Dates" - Disney Food Blog; November 23rd, 2012, by Heather Sievers

"Dates for 2010 Disneyland Candy Canes" - Disney Food Blog; November 23rd, 2010, by AJ Wolfe



It's Candy Cane time at Disneyland  dates and details (from 2010 - MousePlanet/MousePad)

Handmade Candy Canes (from 2009 - started by Psymonds)


​


*danimaroo's* TR from *2012* (she reviews the candy canes in the TR) - "The Wettest, Merriest, and Happiest Birthday"


*DizNee Luver's* trip report from *December 2012* includes these posts with candy cane photos/info:

http://disboards.com/showpost.php?p=47314703&postcount=817

http://disboards.com/showpost.php?p=47345416&postcount=838


​

Disneyland Resort candy kitchen (for specific information on seasonal treats, updated every few months) phone number:  1-714-781-0112



​

Let me know if any of that information was of use for you!


----------



## Sherry E

*Don't forget, everyone --
*


*The 3rd Annual Theme Week Countdown
Begins in Just 10 Days (August 5th)!!!*

*(Yes.  That's right.  I'm counting down to the countdown!)

Get your photos sorted and ready if you choose to share them with us.  For every DLR holiday theme to which you contribute you will automatically receive one entry into the random draw for a $25 Disney Gift Card.  There are 20 themes over the course of 3 months, so if you submit a photo for each theme you will receive 20 entries.  If you only have photos for 5 themes, you will receive 5 entries, etc.  

The photo submissions will have to be posted within the designated theme week (late submissions will not be added to the random draw), and will have to be theme-specific (in other words, if I say that the holiday theme for the week is Toontown, don't post photos of IASW Holiday).

Those of you who do not anticipate having any photos to share may choose to participate in the "code word" method of trying to win the second $25 gift card.  I will include a code word in the intro to each theme.  You will find it and quietly write it down, along with the theme week it goes with.  (Don't announce it in the thread to help anyone out!)  You can either do this week by week or at your convenience, but the code words and themes will have to be kept in order and complete.  

At the end of the Countdown, after I post the final theme on November 4th, you will look over all of the code words from the previous theme weeks and determine which Christmas song they all belong to (one song for all the words, not a separate song for each word).  

The first person to submit the correct list of all the code words, their corresponding themes, in order, and the Christmas song to which the words belong, wins the other $25 Disney Gift Card.  So, speed and attention to detail will be of the utmost importance for this code word segment of the competition!

Those who submit photos cannot enter the code word challenge, and vice versa, but you will get more entries based on the number of themes to which you contribute.  

It's up to you whether you want to go with submitting photos and getting an entry for each theme, or if you want to go the code word challenge route...OR, if you just prefer to sit back and enjoy the cavalcade o' DLR holiday photos that roll in over the course of 3 glorious months!!

In between themes we will continue to discuss breaking holiday news & rumors, and help people plan their holiday trips! 

(And by the way, folks from other threads are welcome to join in as well -- while you will have to participate in this thread in some way if you'd like to win something, you don't have to be an existing, longtime follower of this thread to participate.  If you find yourself wandering over from the GCH Superthread, or the World of Color Superthread, or the Halloween Superthread, etc., etc., that's fine!  Everyone is welcome!)



I will post further instructions in approximately one week, just a few days before the Countdown kicks off!*​


----------



## ToodlesRN

Sherry E said:


> ToodlesRN --
> 
> Until someone else posts with their first-hand candy cane info...
> 
> Keep in mind that the Guy Fieri show was actually shot in 2008 (though it aired for the first time in 2009), so certain details may have changed since then (such as the number of canes that are made).  Last year, for example, the candy canes were also at Trolley Treats on Buena Vista Street.
> 
> From the Holiday Food/Treats post on Page 1 of this thread... Here are some links to blogs/threads and other info about the canes from the past few years (pay special attention to Carolwoodpr's thread from 2012, as it probably has the most "recent" information as it evolved to include Trolley Treats in the mix):
> 
> Candy Canes 2012 (DISboards thread started by Carolwoodpr)
> 
> amamax2's Excellent Tips for Scoring a Candy Cane! (from DISboards)
> 
> "Candy Canes Help Guy Fieri Celebrate Disneyland Holidays" (December 2, 2009, by Nancy Johnson, DIS Unplugged Contributor/Correspondent)
> 
> Info from other unofficial sources
> 
> "2012 Disneyland Candy Cane Dates" - Disney Food Blog; November 23rd, 2012, by Heather Sievers
> 
> "Dates for 2010 Disneyland Candy Canes" - Disney Food Blog; November 23rd, 2010, by AJ Wolfe
> 
> It's Candy Cane time at Disneyland  dates and details (from 2010 - MousePlanet/MousePad)
> 
> Handmade Candy Canes (from 2009 - started by Psymonds)
> 
> 
> 
> danimaroo's TR from 2012 (she reviews the candy canes in the TR) - "The Wettest, Merriest, and Happiest Birthday"
> 
> DizNee Luver's trip report from December 2012 includes these posts with candy cane photos/info:
> 
> http://disboards.com/showpost.php?p=47314703&postcount=817
> 
> http://disboards.com/showpost.php?p=47345416&postcount=838
> 
> 
> 
> Disneyland Resort candy kitchen (for specific information on seasonal treats, updated every few months) phone number:  1-714-781-0112
> 
> 
> 
> Let me know if any of that information was of use for you!



Thanks! Ill have to read the links you provided. I didn't realize that show was from 2008, I just saw it last Dec :0


----------



## butterflymouse

Sherry E said:


> *butterflymouse --*
> 
> I agree!  Well, I should clarify -- I don't want a party if it holds the existing, longstanding holiday entertainment (Christmas Fantasy Parade, Believe in Holiday Magic fireworks and the snowfall on Main Street, etc.) hostage to that party and tries to charge extra.  Those things have been around for years.
> 
> Even if there were a party with all new holiday entertainment, chances are that we would get non-holiday parades and fireworks on the non-party days/nights, which would not be good (it would mean less holiday entertainment for the price of general admission), but at least I could justify buying a party ticket if there were new entertainment.
> 
> I think the best option is to hold a party in DCA -- that way it would not interfere with the holiday parade and fireworks, and the new holiday World of Color would be the selling point of the party (just like Halloween Screams became the selling point of the MHP after one Halloween Time season).  The Mad T Party could provide music.  It could work.  And Disneyland could continue to have the Candlelight Ceremony, either in Town Square or in the Fantasyland theater.
> 
> I think that a party is inevitable.  I don't feel that this year is the year for it, though -- not in a major way.  I feel like next year is the party year.  This year we have the new WoC to deal with and whatever Disney does for Limited Time Magic.
> 
> However, MiceAge/MiceChat reported a while ago that a holiday WoC was coming, and that it would serve as the alternate/alternative entertainment for people who did not wish to buy party tickets for a party in Disneyland.  They were right about WoC.  Now we have to see if that party is going to happen this year.



I hate feeling this way, but it just feels like Disney trying to get even more money out of its visitors. I've never felt that way about Disney. The recent price increase was already enough, but that didn't bother me too much because I'm willing to pay it for my Disney magic. Really though, I love the holiday magic the way it is. It doesn't need to change.


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

Marion, over on DISigns, was nice enough to create some Thanksgiving Day tshirts for my kids! It makes me so excited and now it gives me a project! I think we are going to use them to surprise the kids. We'll have them wrapped in the car and act all surprised when we climb in, telling the kids that something was left for them. I'm hoping the older two will get it! Thoughts?


----------



## aidensmom31

Is it sad that this year I am happy summer is coming to an end not because school starts but because our trip will be that much closer?


----------



## Lucrezia

aidensmom31 said:


> Is it sad that this year I am happy summer is coming to an end not because school starts but because our trip will be that much closer?



I'm right there with you


----------



## Phoenixrising

With the year that Murphy is in control of ( AKA Whatever can go wrong will go wrong) that I'm having, including botched cyst surgery(am contacting the hospital about the Evil Plastic Surgeon incident) on Friday, I'm REALLY looking forward to my NOV trip. My trip can't come soon enough as far as I'm concerned. However I refuse to let my year from H@@@@LL get the better of me, and intend to rise above all the problems I've been having so far this year. I intend to stay positive and refuse to let the bad things get the better of me.


----------



## DisneyIsMagical

Sherry E said:


> *Don't forget, everyone --
> *
> 
> 
> *The 3rd Annual Theme Week Countdown
> Begins in Just 10 Days (August 5th)!!!*
> 
> *(Yes.  That's right.  I'm counting down to the countdown!)
> 
> I will post further instructions in approximately one week, just a few days before the Countdown kicks off!*​*[/COLOR]*



Hi Sherry!  And all!  My apologies for being absent for so long, life has been getting in the way of my Disneyland obsession! 
I hope everyone is doing well this summer and trying to stay cool 

We were trying to plan a trip for Veteran's Day as we really enjoyed it in 2011.  It looks like we've had to push it to the beginning of January instead.  For some reason I am remembering that the season lasted until Jan. 6th last year?  I know it has not been officially announced yet, just wanted to get a rough idea...

And thank you Sherry for re-capping a couple posts ago, I'm super-sleepy and can't stay awake to go read the last 20 pages of posts, lol  even though I have been known to do that to catch up on the lasest news!  I am hoping to attend the Holiday tour during our visit, so I'm definitely interested in the pricing and date info.  This may be the last year for my annual pass for awhile, so I want to take full advantage of my discounts!!

Hope everyone has a good evening!!


----------



## wdwmoose

Phoenixrising said:
			
		

> With the year that Murphy is in control of ( AKA Whatever can go wrong will go wrong) that I'm having, including botched cyst surgery(am contacting the hospital about the Evil Plastic Surgeon incident) on Friday, I'm REALLY looking forward to my NOV trip. My trip can't come soon enough as far as I'm concerned. However I refuse to let my year from H@@@@LL get the better of me, and intend to rise above all the problems I've been having so far this year. I intend to stay positive and refuse to let the bad things get the better of me.



Good for you! It's so easy to get caught up in the negative, and so hard to see the positive some days. November will be here before you know it!


----------



## Sherry E

*8 Days Until the 3rd Annual Theme Week Countdown Begins!!*

_Which theme will I select to kick off the Countdown on Monday, August 5th?  Stay tuned...It's all about the element of surprise!


I'll post another reminder and the list of rules/guidelines for the 'gift card contest' portion of the Countdown in roughly 5 or 6 days._​

​



ToodlesRN said:


> Thanks! Ill have to read the links you provided. I didn't realize that show was from 2008, I just saw it last Dec :0



*ToodlesRN --*

You're welcome.  I think that information should be of help to you -- especially the info from 2012, as it includes the updated schedule for the candy canes in both Disneyland and in California Adventure.

It's hard to believe the Guy Fieri show is that old, isn't it?  "_Guy's Disney Holiday_" was shot in December 2008 -- in fact, his camera crew was in the park at some point during my trip that year but I only saw them walk by.  I didn't see any actual segments being shot and I didn't see Guy.  The show debuted on Food Network in November 2009.  

I thought for sure that 2011 would have been its last year, because 2012's holiday season was so different in the wake of the DCA changes.  Lo and behold, "_Guy's Disney Holiday_" ran on Food Network again last year.  I guess that the existing footage included enough elements that were still valid 4 years after originally being shot that they could get away with running it again.  But I think that certain details may have changed, especially in regards to the candy canes.  

Even the Candy Palace itself has changed since Guy's show first aired!  (It was part of the Main Street overhaul that included a Gibson Girl facelift, the Carnation Cafe expansion and the new Jolly Holiday Bakery, which replaced Blue Ribbon Bakery.)

I wouldn't be surprised if there is an updated version of "_Guy's Disney Holiday_" this year (including footage shot last year), or maybe an updated segment tacked onto the show somewhere.





butterflymouse said:


> I hate feeling this way, but it just feels like Disney trying to get even more money out of its visitors. I've never felt that way about Disney. The recent price increase was already enough, but that didn't bother me too much because I'm willing to pay it for my Disney magic. Really though, I love the holiday magic the way it is. It doesn't need to change.



*butterflymouse --*

I don't think you're alone in feeling that way.  I suspect a lot of folks feel that Disney just tries to find ways to squeeze more money out of people, even if it doesn't seem to make sense at certain points.  Most of the diehard DLR fans are content with the level of magic that we get for the price.  We can somehow justify the rising costs of everything in our minds if it means more magic and a more rewarding experience.  As long as we still feel that a trip to DLR is satisfying, we will find ways to go.  But I think there comes a time when even we have to wince in pain due to sticker shock!

Imagine what it's like for the folks who are not even hardcore Disney/DLR fans like we are!  They may enjoy the parks just as a fun place to be, but they don't really loooooove DLR and appreciate it for all of the wonderful details, creativity and craftsmanship that have gone into making it what it is.  They aren't particularly attached to DLR in any real way.  Many of those people feel that it is just not worth it to spend the kind of money that is required to go to DLR, or they feel it is an unattainable place to aspire to visit because of the high cost.

Case in point, but kind of a side note too:  When I was in Avalon/Catalina last week (this is the same Avalon upon which Avalon Cove in DCA was based, before Avalon Cove became Ariel's Grotto) I saw an adorable little girl toddling along, wearing a Princesses t-shirt.  I asked which Princess was her favorite, and her mother and I began chatting about Disneyland.  I asked if Mom had taken the little girl to meet the Princesses or the fairies in DL, and I mentioned both the Fantasy Faire and Pixie Hollow.  Mom said that she had not yet been to DL since the girl was born, but now she figured she would have to go.  She didn't sound excited about it as a parent should be.  She mentioned that when she had taken her son there a few years back, he was bored and disinterested.  

"And it is so expensive," said the Mom.  She mentioned that she dreaded having to take her little girl back to DL to meet Princesses and Tinker Bell because it costs so much money to go, and she is afraid the little girl will be bored and disinterested like her young son was.  She is afraid to spend to money again.  I assured her that her son might find some enjoyment in Cars Land, but she didn't seem convinced.  The fact that it costs so much to go to DLR -- even just for one day -- is daunting to many families.


Back to the potential Christmas party...

The way I see it, there are 3 scenarios that could happen either this year or next year:

*Scenario 1:*  The longstanding Believe in Holiday Magic fireworks, snow on Main Street and Christmas Fantasy Parade become Disneyland Christmas party exclusives, and the fireworks & parade that occur during the holiday season on non-party nights is of the non-holiday variety (like Soundsational or something).  This scenario would be fine for new holiday visitors; not so fine for longtime holiday visitors!  The party would probably stop right before Christmas week, and then the holiday fireworks and holiday parade would run every night for those guests who are in the parks for Christmas week and New Year's week (in other words, the busiest weeks);



*Scenario 2:*  Disney comes up with all-new entertainment for a hard ticket Christmas party in Disneyland, thus enticing both longtime holiday visitors and new holiday visitors to buy party tickets.  However, on non-party nights we would probably still be stuck with non-holiday entertainment, thus getting less holiday entertainment for the price of general admission than we had in the past.  This scenario is slightly better than the first scenario because at least there would be something new included in the party, but those "non-party" nights might fall a little flat in Disneyland without the usual holiday entertainment.  In this scenario (and in scenario 1), I think the Candlelight Ceremony would eventually end up in DCA, which would anger the guests who have been coming to see it in Town Square for decades; and



*Scenario 3:*  Disney decides to host the party in California Adventure.  This would leave the existing holiday fireworks, snow and holiday parade intact in Disneyland, and it would allow wiggle room for the Candlelight Ceremony to either stay in Town Square or move to Fantasyland, for a multi-night/dinner package run in Disneyland.  Meanwhile, the new holiday World of Color would serve as the selling point of a party in DCA, but there would be new extras added in as well.  The Mad T Party would provide music (as suggested by DIS'er *Luisa*!).  Snow would fall somewhere -- maybe in Cars Land?  Quite possibly, the long-rumored holiday version of TSMM would be brought out as another party exclusive.  Maybe there could be a new holiday version of the Pixar parade?  Special kiosks and areas set up around DCA with unique (possibly international) holiday foods/drinks.  That kind of thing.




One of those 3 scenarios will have to take place, and it will have to start taking place either this year or next.  I cannot imagine that DLR would wait too many more years to begin a hard ticket party since the Halloween parties are so successful.  But I am hoping they at least take one more year to kind of test out the new WoC and see how it goes over with the crowds before making that the sole, major holiday nighttime entertainment in DCA, and to come up with some better ideas for how to make a party work for everyone in DL.

One thing I know is that if Disney slowly starts removing things from the usual holiday season roster of entertainment and making them more exclusive (as they did with the Villains last year during Halloween Time), that's how they will lure people into buying tickets.  It may work against them if the longtime visitors refuse to pay extra for things they have enjoyed as part of general admission for years and years, but some people will buy into it.  

When you think about it, even though HMH and IASWH will be running every day/night for the entire season, on party nights (if the party is held in DL), people who don't buy tickets to the party would not even be able to enjoy those two hugely popular (and crucial) elements to the season!  Not only would the holiday parade, snow and holiday fireworks be held hostage to a party, so, too, would IASWH and HMH on those specific party nights!  And IASWH/HMH are big, big reasons for taking holiday trips in the first place for many people!

Is a holiday version of World of Color enough entertainment to make up for losing out on all of those things in DL on party nights without buying a ticket?  Or, will people feel forced into having to buy party tickets just to catch a nighttime ride on IASWH, if they are only in the parks for a couple of days and that one night happens to fall within their trip?

It will be interesting (and maybe a little scary) to see how it all plays out!




aidensmom31 said:


> Is it sad that this year I am happy summer is coming to an end not because school starts but because our trip will be that much closer?



*aidensmom31 --*

I don't have kids so I don't have the school year to think about, but Summer cannot end fast enough for me so I am right there with you!  The end is so far away.  Halloween Time at DLR will have started before Summer officially ends, and sometimes September is the hottest month here in SoCal.  Three years ago it was something insane like 115 degrees in Anaheim on the starting day of Halloween Time (literally, it was that hot -- it was also 113 degrees in my area of L.A.).  Unless I am sitting right next to the ocean and catching a nice sea breeze, or sitting in a pool, I cannot deal with Summer.  

I am all about the arrival of Autumn (and piles of leaves scattered all over the street) and the brisk temperatures of Winter.  I am like a kid in a candy store when the first signs of seasonal changes kick in.  As soon a breeze comes blowing into town, I say, "Yay!  It's October!"  When November rolls around, that's when I can finally open up a window in the early morning hours and actually say "Brrrrr..." when the crisp air hits my face.  But it takes a long, long time to get to that "Brrrrr" stage of the season.  Too long for my liking.  

However, when I feel that first crisp November chill on my cheeks, even more important than the cooler weather is the fact that I know it is a sign that the holidays are fast approaching, and I find myself almost as giddy about it as I was when I was a child!  It sounds so corny and cliche -- and like something out of a hokey Folger's coffee commercial -- but I really want to close my eyes and breathe in that pre-holiday air, savoring the excitement of the coming season.

On the other hand, when the first signs of Summer begin to show themselves, my first thought is, "Ugh...where are my ice packs and why does it feel like it is 1000 degrees in my kitchen?"





Lucrezia said:


> I'm right there with you



*Lucrezia --*

Did you see the information I posted for you (the links to reviews from DIS'ers who visited over/on Christmas last year) a page or two back?  Are you feeling better about the crowds on Christmas Day?





DisneyJamieCA said:


> Marion, over on DISigns, was nice enough to create some Thanksgiving Day tshirts for my kids! It makes me so excited and now it gives me a project! I think we are going to use them to surprise the kids. We'll have them wrapped in the car and act all surprised when we climb in, telling the kids that something was left for them. I'm hoping the older two will get it! Thoughts?



*Jamie --*

I think that sounds like a great plan, and the kids should love the shirts!  I've never visited the DISigns section, but I imagine that there are all kinds of great ideas for projects.





Phoenixrising said:


> With the year that Murphy is in control of ( AKA Whatever can go wrong will go wrong) that I'm having, including botched cyst surgery(am contacting the hospital about the Evil Plastic Surgeon incident) on Friday, I'm REALLY looking forward to my NOV trip. My trip can't come soon enough as far as I'm concerned. However I refuse to let my year from H@@@@LL get the better of me, and intend to rise above all the problems I've been having so far this year. I intend to stay positive and refuse to let the bad things get the better of me.



*Trish --*

   You have a great attitude.  Sometimes it can be so hard to rise above hardship and find something to look forward to but, at the same time, that 'thing' to look forward to might be just the thing to get you through the hardship.  I think it's wonderful that you are staying positive and not letting the year you've already had get you down too much.  You sound like you must be a very strong person.





DisneyIsMagical said:


> Hi Sherry!  And all!  My apologies for being absent for so long, life has been getting in the way of my Disneyland obsession!
> I hope everyone is doing well this summer and trying to stay cool
> 
> We were trying to plan a trip for Veteran's Day as we really enjoyed it in 2011.  It looks like we've had to push it to the beginning of January instead.  For some reason I am remembering that the season lasted until Jan. 6th last year?  I know it has not been officially announced yet, just wanted to get a rough idea...
> 
> And thank you Sherry for re-capping a couple posts ago, I'm super-sleepy and can't stay awake to go read the last 20 pages of posts, lol  even though I have been known to do that to catch up on the lasest news!  I am hoping to attend the Holiday tour during our visit, so I'm definitely interested in the pricing and date info.  This may be the last year for my annual pass for awhile, so I want to take full advantage of my discounts!!
> 
> Hope everyone has a good evening!!




Well, howdy, *Vanessa*!!

Welcome back!  I wondered where you had disappeared to!  Life does have an annoying way of interfering with Disney plans, doesn't it?

Yes, you are correct -- the 2012 holiday season ended on January 6th this year.  I expect that the end date of the 2013 season should be January 5, 2014, and IASWH will likely run through mid-to-late January, as it has done in recent years.

I'm glad the recap helped!  I am trying to do that every time we get a new bit of information, or every 10 or 20 pages or so, because I have to assume that new people are tuning in all the time -- and not everyone will start from the beginning of the thread.  I thought it might be good to recap what is confirmed/official, what is rumored and what is speculated to keep everyone up to date.

Did you happen to look at Page 1 of this thread?  There is a separate post for Seasonal Entertainment and I have a category specifically for the Holiday Tour, complete with links to info, reviews and a blog about it.  That might help you a bit until we get in any specific info for this year.  Right now, the Disney CMs at DLR seem to give out tour information from 2011!  They won't get the 2013 info for quite some time, I would guess!

I hope you're able to join in this year's Theme Week Countdown (can you believe we are already in our 3rd year of the Countdown?) when it gets started on 8/5.


----------



## Phoenixrising

I'm a strong person, will have to admit I'm absolutely livid over what happened. Dr. DOOM took out 2 cysts that didn't need removal and ignored the one I was having problems with. Top that off, he put me in such an awkward position to do the surgery after advising him of my Trapezius injury that it caused the all time worst muscle spasm I've ever had the misfortune to experience. It was so bad it almost landed me in emerg, it was that bad. I had to breathe fire and brimstone on his receptionist for him to squeeze me in later that day to remove the problem cyst, and when I called him on the issues he brushed me off. I'm currently sporting total of 20 stitches on my head from Dr. DOOM  for 3 cysts. Just call me Frankenstein. Safe to say I've left a message with the hospital I went to and will be advising them of what happened. Can you say I desperately need a vacation???

Trish


----------



## Lucrezia

Sherry E said:


> *Lucrezia --*
> 
> Did you see the information I posted for you (the links to reviews from DIS'ers who visited over/on Christmas last year) a page or two back?  Are you feeling better about the crowds on Christmas Day?



Oh, yes, I did! Thanks so much, it was extraordinarily helpful  I'm still trying to sort out the details and am in the very beginning planning stages, but now, at least, I'm not as scared about going during Christmas Day  Even my fiancé, who loathes Disney crowds, is starting to warm up to the idea... of course I'm still playing with instead maybe sneaking in for a quick, three-or-four-day trip in early-to-mid December. But either way, I'm sure it'll be great fun  (Btw, I gave a listen to the podcast show you linked me to and am very glad I did! It entirely sold my nieces on coming with us, all the way from Spain... they're now very excited!)


----------



## Sherry E

Phoenixrising said:


> I'm a strong person, will have to admit I'm absolutely livid over what happened. Dr. DOOM took out 2 cysts that didn't need removal and ignored the one I was having problems with. Top that off, he put me in such an awkward position to do the surgery after advising him of my Trapezius injury that it caused the all time worst muscle spasm I've ever had the misfortune to experience. It was so bad it almost landed me in emerg, it was that bad. I had to breathe fire and brimstone on his receptionist for him to squeeze me in later that day to remove the problem cyst, and when I called him on the issues he brushed me off. I'm currently sporting total of 20 stitches on my head from Dr. DOOM  for 3 cysts. Just call me Frankenstein. Safe to say I've left a message with the hospital I went to and will be advising them of what happened. Can you say I desperately need a vacation???
> 
> Trish



*Trish --*

Yikes!  Yes, I'd definitely say that some sort of vacation or fun getaway is in order!




Lucrezia said:


> Oh, yes, I did! Thanks so much, it was extraordinarily helpful  I'm still trying to sort out the details and am in the very beginning planning stages, but now, at least, I'm not as scared about going during Christmas Day  Even my fiancé, who loathes Disney crowds, is starting to warm up to the idea... of course I'm still playing with instead maybe sneaking in for a quick, three-or-four-day trip in early-to-mid December. But either way, I'm sure it'll be great fun  (Btw, I gave a listen to the podcast show you linked me to and am very glad I did! It entirely sold my nieces on coming with us, all the way from Spain... they're now very excited!)



*Lucrezia --*

You're welcome.  Great!  I'm glad the info (and podcast) helped.

I think that whether you end up at DLR in early December or over Christmas it will still be a wonderful trip.  Hopefully your nieces join you!

I think the Theme Week Countdown is going to work wonders on your excitement for your holiday trip (it seems to help build excitement each year).  Even though photos have been posted and seen in the past (it's not like the holiday season at DLR has been kept under wraps), when the photos are grouped together by theme and the details are showcased it makes quite an impression.  

You will notice that, while many of us have taken similar photos of similar subjects within each theme that will be featured in the Countdown, many of us also have captured certain elements, angles or perspectives that are slightly different as well.  Even the same subject could look a bit different if it is photographed in the morning vs. the afternoon, depending on where the sun is positioned at the moment.  Daytime vs. nighttime photos of the same subjects are interesting as well.  Everyone manages to get at least one shot that is a little different!  I think this year's Countdown is going to be the best one yet (I have a feeling), even if it takes a couple of weeks to get it really going!


----------



## Phoenixrising

There's an old saying that states "what doesn't kill you makes you stronger", and that's the way I'm viewing it. The other 2 cysts would have eventually (3 to 5 years) down the road needed to be removed anyway. I'm just ticked that he didn't get the right one on the first try, and triggered the massive muscle spasms. Talk about an incompetent doctor. However what's done is done, and safe to say I won't be going back to him for any further cyst removals. I'm really looking forward to the Christmas time countdown, and can't wait for my trip!


----------



## tksbaskets

Phoenixrising said:


> There's an old saying that states "what doesn't kill you makes you stronger", and that's the way I'm viewing it. The other 2 cysts would have eventually (3 to 5 years) down the road needed to be removed anyway. I'm just ticked that he didn't get the right one on the first try, and triggered the massive muscle spasms. Talk about an incompetent doctor. However what's done is done, and safe to say I won't be going back to him for any further cyst removals. I'm really looking forward to the Christmas time countdown, and can't wait for my trip!



You seem to have a great attitude!  I'm glad you have a fun Christmas trip to look forward to.


----------



## Phoenixrising

I had a long chat with the hospital I had the surgery at this morning. I explained my concerns regarding DR. DOOM, and they are going to investigate what happened on Friday. I am satisfied that my concerns over what happened are going to be addressed, and apparently they are sending the info to someone higher up in the hospitals management to deal with it. I'm not one to complain, and rarely do so, but when I do I usually have to have pretty darn good reasons to do so, and this was one of those times. Time to move on, and continue to over plan my trip. Have a great day everyone!

Trish


----------



## funatdisney

If anyone is interested, here is the link to the press release for the World of Color - Winter Dreams show:

Disneyland Resort Debuts World of Color − Winter Dreams, a Merry New Spectacular for 2013 Holiday Season


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

funatdisney said:


> If anyone is interested, here is the link to the press release for the World of Color - Winter Dreams show:
> 
> Disneyland Resort Debuts &#145;World of Color  Winter Dreams,&#146; a Merry New Spectacular for 2013 Holiday Season



Thanks for sharing that. So I think it is official now that the holiday season begins Nov 15th? And I'll be honest, from the sounds of this, I don't think the hard ticket party will be this year (although obviously that can always change).


----------



## czmom

I agree. Sounds like no party this year! Just 123 more days until I get to check out DLR


----------



## Sherry E

funatdisney said:


> If anyone is interested, here is the link to the press release for the World of Color - Winter Dreams show:
> 
> Disneyland Resort Debuts World of Color  Winter Dreams, a Merry New Spectacular for 2013 Holiday Season



Thank you kindly, *Liza*!

The funny thing is -- and this always, always happens to me every year -- I just peeked in at Disneyland News last week, right after the Parks Blog piece about Winter Dreams came out.  I did not see anything new on Disneyland News, so I stopped looking.  

However, it appears as though this press release was written up on 7/25 --  which was also when the Parks Blog piece came out, if I recall.  So this press release must have gone up on the News site shortly after I looked.  But, again, that kind of thing always happens to me -- I will literally look at a website and see nothing new at all in the way of Halloween or holiday info.  Thirty minutes later, someone will post in one of my threads that a golden nugget of new info has just gone up on the site!

I have the worst possible timing in terms of catching the news just as it breaks!



DisneyJamieCA said:


> Thanks for sharing that. So I think it is official now that the holiday season begins Nov 15th? And I'll be honest, from the sounds of this, I don't think the hard ticket party will be this year (although obviously that can always change).



*Jamie --*

Yes, November 15th is the start date towards which they are clearly pointing (which Erin at the Parks Blog could have easily mentioned in her Blog last week, but didn't).  Even more important than the World of Color stuff -- which we pretty much learned from the Parks Blog last week -- is the date of the season!

Don't get me wrong -- November 15th was one of my suspected season start dates all along, and a Friday start date makes more sense to me than a Tuesday start date.  After all, prior to 2011 the seasons always began on Fridays.  The last two years have been Monday start dates for the holidays but this year Veterans Day is on Monday, 11/11, and I think that out of respect to veterans DLR does not start its season on that same date.  (I think that is appropriate.)

The thing that irritates me beyond belief is that this stupid _Backstage Pass_ AP newsletter/magazine got the start date of the MHP wrong and got the start date of the holiday season wrong (assuming that 11/15 is the accurate start date)!

Anyone who received the _Backstage Pass_ magazine can see the incorrect dates right there on the pages, so it's not like I am making up dates or misinterpreting information.  They goofed!  Either that, or plans changed along the way.  But some people do come here for info, and if they find out that dates were incorrect it makes me look bad because they think I got it wrong!



czmom said:


> I agree. Sounds like no party this year! Just 123 more days until I get to check out DLR



*czmom --*

As we know, I've already said that I had a strong feeling that there would be no official hard ticket party this year and that next year will be the party year.  Honestly, I think the year-long Limited Time Magic thing and the 13 nights of the Halloween Party (up from 11 nights last year) are likely canceling out the budget for a party this year.  It's a lot for one year to handle!

And, now Disney wants to test out Winter Dreams to see if it is a hit or a miss, so they can use it next year as either a party exclusive or as an alternative piece of holiday entertainment for those who do not wish to buy party tickets.

_But_, that said, we still have some time.  Just because this Press Release didn't mention a party doesn't mean that there wouldn't be a party.  In fact, I am quite certain that a Christmas party would be such big news at DLR that the Parks Blog and Disneyland News would do entirely separate articles/blogs/press releases about just the party.  They wouldn't simply mention it as part of a press release or blog that is primarily promoting Winter Dreams and leave it at that.  

A party would merit its own major hoopla!  They will want to promote it and hype it up as being a magical addition to the holiday season.

I still think that IF a hard ticket party is coming this year, we would know about it by/before the end of August, at the latest.  The powers that be at TDA could be scrambling to try to figure out how to stage a party at this very moment.  I don't think there will be one, but they could be doing that.  So I won't rest totally easy until August passes!

I do wish that Disney would hurry and figure out what to do with the Candlelight Ceremony (which had its own separate blog in August last year the announcement of the 20-night run was made). They need to work out a way to run that for more than 2 nights without losing revenue.  Hopefully someone is working on that for next year.

Limited Time Magic has to play into the holidays in some way, and there was no mention of that in the Press Release either.  The holiday treats will already be available, so they can't just use the treats as the LTM selling point (as they did for Christmas in July).  There would have to be something _extra_.  Something beyond the normal holiday magic we get for the season...which is why I think we may see some sort of mini-party thing pop up for a night or two, during one week.  Maybe Disney will try to do a LTM thing in DCA, because so much of the entertainment is in DL.  But there will be something -- some sort of LTM tie-in to the holiday season, and it will happen sometime before Christmas week, probably in one of the weeks that is known to be "less" crowded than others (like immediately post-Thanksgiving or pre-November 15th).


----------



## wildflower329

A little disappointed in the 11/15 start date of the holidays now, since we will have to fit in any holiday shows on our last day in the park.  I was hoping we would get to see Believe in Holiday Magic and Holiday WOC, and maybe Fantasmic, but now that would all be only on 11/15 for our 11/12-11/15 dates in the park.  On the bright side, maybe my kids will get to see Mickey's Soundsational Parade, which they have been watching on youtube and loving


----------



## Axlcat

Does the season start date of November 15 mean that the Christmas decorations will not be up in both parks until that date?   I may need to push our trip back a few days if that is the case.


----------



## Sherry E

wildflower329 said:


> A little disappointed in the 11/15 start date of the holidays now, since we will have to fit in any holiday shows on our last day in the park.  I was hoping we would get to see Believe in Holiday Magic and Holiday WOC, and maybe Fantasmic, but now that would all be only on 11/15 for our 11/12-11/15 dates in the park.  On the bright side, maybe my kids will get to see Mickey's Soundsational Parade, which they have been watching on youtube and loving



*wildflower329 --*

Don't forget that the Jingle Jangle Jamboree will open on 11/15 too (if that is, indeed, the start date)!

I think that you won't be the only one who is disappointed.  I mentioned to Erin in my comment under her Parks Blog last week that the 3-day difference in the start date to the season could be important to some people.  I don't think Disney thinks these things through, or they assume that a 2 or 3-day difference won't be a big deal.  I'm not sure if they originally intended to start the season on 11/12 and changed their plans after the _Backstage Pass_ newsletter went to print, or if whoever put the _BP_ newsletter together just messed up both the holiday season start date and the MHP start date.

It didn't help matters any that MiceAge (which a lot of people think is an official source of info) posted a while back that the holiday World of Color was due to start on 11/8!!  That's apparently not even close to being correct!

I was then also thinking that maybe a Limited Time Magic event might be sandwiched into those few days leading up to 11/15.  So _maybe_ there could be some sort of LTM thing happening post-Veterans Day and pre-November 15th.  That's the only way I could forgive Disney/_Backstage Pass_ for printing the wrong start date!!!!!! 

You know, another thing to consider is that, in most years, the bulk of the holiday entertainment "unofficially" begins before the season start date.  IASWH almost always starts at least a couple of days early.  I think that the Believe in Holiday Magic fireworks also began early last year and in 2011.  The Christmas parade may have begun a bit early last year, too -- but I'm not 100% sure about that.

So I wouldn't be surprised if there are certain holiday things running after Veterans Day and before 11/15...but _which_ things will be open and running is the question!!

These Disney people even threw off my Theme Week Countdown!  If I had known that the holidays were due to begin on 11/15, I would have likely extended the Countdown for an extra day or two instead of ending it on 11/4!


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

Sherry, the only part of that has me believing there won't be a party this year is the mention of all of the other fun things the holiday season has to offer (snow, parade, fireworks). I agree that a hard ticket party would be it's own announcement, but I would find it in horrible taste to then announce these things they've already mentioned and sold people on, as party items. Not to say they won't do it or can't do it, but if they do, it would have made more sense for them not to mention these things at all in this press release.


----------



## Sherry E

Axlcat said:


> Does the season start date of November 15 mean that the Christmas decorations will not be up in both parks until that date?   I may need to push our trip back a few days if that is the case.



*Axlcat --*

No.  Not exactly.  The holiday decorations process is a very elaborate one (much more so than the Halloween Time decoration process).  The Enhancement team and decorators literally decorate almost every single shop and restaurant in both parks, and most of the lands have their own themed decor.  It is very involved and detailed -- so much so that the decorations begin to go up, slowly but surely, even before Halloween Time ends on 10/31.  A little bit goes up day after day until the season begins.  Some areas get their decorations later than others -- like there are certain things on Main Street that don't appear until the last minute.

The hotels will, of course, not be decorated on 11/15.

There is no telling how much decor will be up pre-11/15, but there will be decor up, if that is what you're interested in seeing.  It's the actual seasonal events/entertainment (IASWH, Jingle Jangle Jamboree, holiday fireworks and parade, etc.) that may not begin until 11/15.  We won't know for a long time if those things are going to be open pre-11/15.

I would say that if you can include 11/15 in your trip, that would be a good thing to do...just in case.  Otherwise, you will see decorations but you _may_ not get any of the holiday entertainment or highlights.


----------



## Axlcat

Thanks for clarifying that, Sherry.  What I may consider doing is just extend our trip an extra day in order to get the most of the holiday season we can.  Poor us!     Our initial goal was to see the Haunted Mansion in its holiday theme, so the rest is icing on the cake.  Fortunately, I have not made airline reservations or bought park tickets yet, so no problem there.  I just need to be sure I can get an extra day tacked on to our hotel reserveration.


----------



## Sherry E

DisneyJamieCA said:


> Sherry, the only part of that has me believing there won't be a party this year is the mention of all of the other fun things the holiday season has to offer (snow, parade, fireworks). I agree that a hard ticket party would be it's own announcement, but I would find it in horrible taste to then announce these things they've already mentioned and sold people on, as party items. *Not to say they won't do it or can't do it*, but if they do, it would have made more sense for them not to mention these things at all in this press release.



*Jamie --*

They would do it and could do it if they wanted to!  The press release is not going to mention a party as an aside in a piece that is supposed to be hyping up Winter Dreams, especially if it is still something that is being tossed around the planning meetings.  Disneyland News usually posts things after the Parks Blog has posted them, so I would expect a Blog about a party before a Press Release.

I don't think that Disney is doing anything out of the ordinary from what I would expect from them (it's just that, usually, they do not release any kind of dates until the dates are official, and they don't change the dates after they have been released -- that shows me that someone is being careless in the Disney offices this year).  The Candelight Ceremony Parks Blog from August last year was there to mainly hype the CP, but it didn't emphasize how the 20-night CP would affect the parade schedule.  That was found out later.  Disney is sneaky like that!  (They also announced the limited access to the Villains at the Halloween Carnival last year, after the main Halloween Time Blog/info had already come out and people probably expected the Villains to be out and about, as usual!)

Disney told us that the "returning" favorites will be there this year, but that doesn't mean that they suddenly wouldn't stick them in a party for certain nights, OR that a party wouldn't suddenly pop up in DCA.  If they wanted to make 2013 the party year, they'd do it no matter what the Press Release said!  And they could work the parade and fireworks into a Limited Time Magic thing of some kind.

I think it is a bad idea to take the "returning favorites" and make them a part of a party in the first place -- at all -- but you can bet money on the fact that Disney has been toying with that idea!  I just don't happen to think that there will be a party this year because there is too much other stuff going on.  I don't think Disneyland is ready for it yet.


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

I agree the would/could if they wanted to. I just think it's in poor taste to do it this way (if they do), but as you said, it is normal for them. Guess more waiting & seeing.


----------



## Sherry E

Axlcat said:


> Thanks for clarifying that, Sherry.  What I may consider doing is just extend our trip an extra day in order to get the most of the holiday season we can.  Poor us!     Our initial goal was to see the Haunted Mansion in its holiday theme, so the rest is icing on the cake.  Fortunately, I have not made airline reservations or bought park tickets yet, so no problem there.  I just need to be sure I can get an extra day tacked on to our hotel reserveration.



*Axlcat --*

You're welcome.  I only wish -- as we all do -- that there were not so much confusion this year!  Someone is dropping the ball in the Disney planning departments when it comes to releasing info!

Well, we know for sure that you will be experiencing Haunted Mansion Holiday!  No doubt about that.

It really was careless of Disney to print any dates in any of their official publications this year (and that is rather unlike how they usually do things) if those dates were subject to change.  It's as if they don't take into consideration that specific dates make a big difference to some folks' trips!

I think you will most likely get to ride IASWH because it will most likely open a couple of days early, as usual.  You may, possibly, even get to see either the holiday fireworks or the Christmas parade -- possibly both, if Disney were to somehow work those into a Limited Time Magic thing pre-11/15.  But if you can add a day or delay the trip by a couple of days so that 11/15 is at least at the end of it, I think that would be better!



DisneyJamieCA said:


> I agree the would/could if they wanted to. I just think it's in poor taste to do it this way (if they do), but as you said, it is normal for them. Guess more waiting & seeing.



*Jamie --*

It's always a waiting game, isn't it?

I really think that we will be in the clear as far as an official party this year goes (not counting anything that may loosely resemble a party under the guise of a Limited Time Magic event!), but I really think that the sloppy release of incorrect dates this year (for both the MHP and for the holidays) is in bad form -- and Disney is usually so close-to-the-vest about releasing dates in the first place!  It is surprising that anyone in any part of Disney allowed dates to be published if they were incorrect or not final!  That 3-day difference will matter to a lot of people who thought they were going to get to experience certain holiday things!

(Meanwhile, I peeked at the Disneyland News press release about Halloween Time -- hoping that it said something different from what the most recent Parks Blog said about it -- and it did not.  It looks like Halloween Time is business as usual this year, with the exception of the 9/13 Villains event and the 13 party nights instead of 10 or 11.  Otherwise, any other additions that may come up will be things that were not mentioned in the original information.  There's nothing Halloween-ish happening in DCA at all, from what I can see, unless TDA suddenly whips something up.)


----------



## funatdisney

Sherry E said:


> Thank you kindly, *Liza*!
> 
> The funny thing is -- and this always, always happens to me every year -- I just peeked in at Disneyland News last week, right after the Parks Blog piece about Winter Dreams came out.  I did not see anything new on Disneyland News, so I stopped looking.
> 
> However, it appears as though this press release was written up on 7/25 --  which was also when the Parks Blog piece came out, if I recall.  So this press release must have gone up on the News site shortly after I looked.  But, again, that kind of thing always happens to me -- I will literally look at a website and see nothing new at all in the way of Halloween or holiday info.  Thirty minutes later, someone will post in one of my threads that a golden nugget of new info has just gone up on the site!
> 
> I have the worst possible timing in terms of catching the news just as it breaks!.



And the funny thing is, I found it today. Five full days after it was released. I am really behind the curve ball.


----------



## czmom

DisneyJamieCA said:


> I agree the would/could if they wanted to. I just think it's in poor taste to do it this way (if they do), but as you said, it is normal for them. Guess more waiting & seeing.



 I totally agree.


----------



## OzCath

Have been following this thread closely as we are heading over from Australia for a week in Disneyland from the 13th November to the 19th November. I am glad we will see some of the park "dressed up" for holiday festivities. Just a question during this time will the holiday fireworks be for the weekend only. Just trying to plan out my week. Many thanks.


----------



## Krissy Marissy

As  far as I remember they show every night.

I have been away for a long time and seeing your Christmas post  made me smile, Sherry.  Just like old times


----------



## LilyRos

Sigh, we are from the East Coast and are making our first family trip to DLR.  We have been to WDW many times, including every time of year but holiday.  Our dates are Nov. 12-14.  Those are set in stone due to commitments both in California & at home.  I've been researching our trip for the past month or so, and was pleasantly surprised to see that we arrive on the first day of the holiday season.  Now I see that it is probably not the case.  Having never seen WOC at all, it doesn't make a difference that we would not see the holiday version.  However, we are hoping for SOMETHING holiday, decorations, small world & haunted mansion, etc.  My youngest would LOVE to see the holiday parade and fireworks/snowfall.  I showed her a picture of the castle with lights and she gasped!  Does anyone with past experience think that maybe a few events might have an early opening, before the 15th?  Either way we are so excited to experience DLR for the first time.  Having any holiday events would just be the icing on the cake!


----------



## Sherry E

*The 3rd Annual Theme Week Countdown Begins in 5 Days!!  
(Stay tuned for more details at the end of this week.) 

Get Those Photos Ready!*​




funatdisney said:


> And the funny thing is, I found it today. Five full days after it was released. I am really behind the curve ball.



*Liza --*

Sometimes I think that Disneyland News releases things a bit later than when they are actually dated.  I've noticed this phenomenon in the past (on press releases that were about subjects that I was not paying as close attention to as I do others) -- the press releases do not appear on Disneyland News on a certain date, but when they do come out they are backdated.  

I suspect that Disney's whole press/PR/social media department decided to release info on 7/25.  The Parks Blog usually puts something out before Disneyland News does, although Disneyland News might include an extra detail or two that the Parks Blog didn't mention (such as the actual start date of the season).  And that's what happened, I guess -- the Parks Blog put out their Winter Dreams piece on 7/25.  Disneyland News had not yet put anything up when I checked it on 7/25...and yet, now a press release is there with the 7/25 date!!  I think they sneaked in the press release with the 7/25 date, but I think it actually may have gone up later than 7/25 (or at least late in the day on 7/25).

What's interesting to note is that, a 2 or 3 years back, Disneyland News released a wonderful piece all about the "Fun Facts" of the holiday season (different stats on the largest decorations vs. the smallest decorations; how much garland was used, etc.).  I vividly remember mentioning it in the previous Superthread and posting a link to it.  That Fun Facts article stayed in the Disneyland News archives for a while -- until they revamped their site and changed the overall look of it. The holiday Fun Facts article disappeared forever.

...Until, one day, the Parks Blog did a holiday Fun Facts piece (I have a link to it somewhere on Page 1)!!  I could tell by looking at it that it had a lot of the same info and text that had been in the Disneyland News article, but with some updates here and there.  It appeared to me that the Parks Blog people dipped into the well of general DLR media and recycled that old Disneyland News Holiday Fun Facts piece in the form of a Parks Blog.

So it would seem that all of the different Disney news sources may pull from the same wealth of written material -- and then, depending on which Disney news source releases it first, the article/Blog may have some extra details or it may have fewer details.  This can be annoying if -- like in the case of 7/25 -- one source releases info (the Parks Blog) but leaves out one major chunk of that info, such as the start date of the season.  That date was posted on Disneyland News, of course, but a lot of other people don't even know about Disneyland News -- they only know about the Parks Blog or they know about the main DLR website.  

And those of us who do know about Disneyland News may not be checking it every single day because they don't put up new info every day, or because what they do put up is often just a version of what the Parks Blog posted.





OzCath said:


> Have been following this thread closely as we are heading over from Australia for a week in Disneyland from the 13th November to the 19th November. I am glad we will see some of the park "dressed up" for holiday festivities. Just a question during this time will the holiday fireworks be for the weekend only. Just trying to plan out my week. Many thanks.



*OzCath --*

Hello, and welcome!

If the holiday season is officially beginning on Friday, November 15th (as opposed to the date we previously thought was the start date), then there should be holiday fireworks showing every single night, all throughout the holiday season, from that point forward (unless there are wind/weather conditions that prohibit shows on certain nights).  It is possible that the fireworks may "soft open" a couple of days early, but if 11/15 is the official start date they will be running every night (with snowfall on Main Street, etc.) after that.  But you may not get any fireworks of any kind on 11/13 or 11/14 if the holiday fireworks don't soft open.

Both parks will be decorated for your entire trip.  While there may be some last minute odds and ends that go up between 11/13 and 11/15, the majority of the 2 parks' decorations will be up on your arrival date.  The 3 hotels, however, will not yet be decorated.  Downtown Disney may or may not have an ice rink this year.




Krissy Marissy said:


> As  far as I remember they show every night.
> 
> I have been away for a long time and seeing your Christmas post  made me smile, Sherry.  Just like old times



Hello, *Krissy*!

It has been a while since I've seen you on the board, now that you mention it!  Welcome back!

Oh yes, I am firmly involved in the Christmas and Halloween Superthreads!  You're not getting rid of me!  This Christmas Superthread is bigger and better than its predecessors.  The previous Halloween & Christmas Superthreads (before we hit the page limits) had many, many, many views.  They were both very popular.  It turns out that a lot of people enjoy the Halloween Time and holiday seasons at DLR!  Imagine that!





LilyRos said:


> Sigh, we are from the East Coast and are making our first family trip to DLR.  We have been to WDW many times, including every time of year but holiday.  Our dates are Nov. 12-14.  Those are set in stone due to commitments both in California & at home.  I've been researching our trip for the past month or so, and was pleasantly surprised to see that we arrive on the first day of the holiday season.  Now I see that it is probably not the case.  Having never seen WOC at all, it doesn't make a difference that we would not see the holiday version.  However, we are hoping for SOMETHING holiday, decorations, small world & haunted mansion, etc.  My youngest would LOVE to see the holiday parade and fireworks/snowfall.  I showed her a picture of the castle with lights and she gasped!  Does anyone with past experience think that maybe a few events might have an early opening, before the 15th?  Either way we are so excited to experience DLR for the first time.  Having any holiday events would just be the icing on the cake!



*LilyRos --*

Welcome!

This has been discussed a lot, both in this thread and on the board.

Here's how it will work (_and we are assuming now that 11/15 is the official start date of the season, as reported by Disneyland News_):

*1.* *Decorations* -- The actual decorations in Disneyland and California Adventure will slowly begin to go up, a little bit at a time, even before Halloween Time ends on 10/31.  It is a very extensive process, so the Enhancement team and the decorators have to get an early start. 

The majority of the decorations will be up in both parks during your trip.  There may be a few odds and ends that go up between 11/14 and 11/15, but mostly everything will be up in that whole week leading up to 11/15.

The 3 Disney hotels will not be decorated at all at that point (unless something changes this year).



*2.  Ride Overlays* -- It's a Small World will close for its holiday overlay in the last week or two of October.  It will very likely "soft open" (meaning, opening before the official season start date) in its holiday form at least a couple of days prior to 11/15.  It usually does.

Haunted Mansion Holiday opens on September 13th and will remain open all the way through early January, so you have no chance of missing that.

The teeny tiny decorations on the cottages in the Storybook Land boat ride will not be up yet and, in fact, that ride may be closed during your trip as it receives its decor.



*3.  Holiday Entertainment* -- This is where you may miss some things.  If the season is officially beginning on Friday, 11/15, it is possible that the holiday fireworks and snow will begin a day or two early...but it's hard to tell.  What I have observed is that the holiday fireworks seem to start early IF the season is officially beginning on a Monday.  In other words, the holiday fireworks begin in time for the weekend leading up to the season start date.  However, when the season begins on a Friday, there have been times when the holiday entertainment did not begin at all until that Friday.

So, because it appears that the official start date is a Friday, it is hard to guess at whether the holiday fireworks and snow will be going on a day or two early.  

Same thing for the Christmas Fantasy Parade -- it may or may not soft open. 

Things like the Jingle Jangle Jamboree (where Santa and a lot of characters in holiday attire can be found) will probably not begin until the actual official start date.  Carolers will probably not appear in the parks until 11/15. 

The Winter Castle usually does not have its "Enchantment Lighting" until the season start date if that date is a Friday, but when the season has begun on a Monday the Castle's icicles lit up a little early, according to some reports.  So, again, this is something that may or may not soft open.

​

Basically, I don't think you will miss too much in terms of general park decorations in both DL and DCA (and most of the merchandise and holiday treats will be available too), but you _may_ miss some of the seasonal entertainment  -- or you may get lucky and catch some soft openings on 11/13 or 11/14.


One thing I know for sure is that you will get to experience Haunted Mansion Holiday, and I think there is a very strong chance that you will get to ride It's a Small World Holiday as well!  The other things?  Time will tell!


----------



## danimaroo

Just posting here to subscribe yet again to one of Sherry's amazing holiday threads! Without last year's thread, there's a lot we would have surely not known about/missed out on, so THANK YOU for doing this again. 

We loved DLR so much last year around the Christmas season that we will be going back again! We're trying for a bit earlier this time, both due to our work schedules being a lot crazier at the end of the month than mid-month, and also because of the insane crowds we experienced with the Candlelight Processional last year. So, this year we'll be visiting from November 13th-17th... and even better... we're staying at the Villas at the Grand Californian! I got lucky at the 7 month mark with extra DVC points and there being room availability, so we booked an extra special trip.

I am really happy to hear that the Christmas decorations should be up by November 12th. I know that the resorts don't have their decorations up at that point, but I'm just happy if we get to see decorations in the parks again this year. 

We had such an amazing trip last year, I am hoping that visiting around the holiday season continues to be a tradition for us!

And I will most definitely be writing another Trip Report this year! I'm excited that I'll no longer be a DLR newbie. 

EDIT: WELP, just caught up on the latest news of things not being up until 11/15... which is okay! As long as I get to see some of the holiday stuff up during our trip, I'm happy!


----------



## Cyette

Add us to the folks who will be missing the holiday magic by >< (that much!)   We booked this trip at the end of January this year, thinking it would all begin on Monday.

So close, and yet so very far.....we're booked for Nov 10 through the 14th.  Ouch.


----------



## jacs1234

I have a question.  We always go during the Christmas season and LOVE it, but we would like to see a non Christmas fireworks and parade.  If we are there on Saturday the 9th of November, will there be a fireworks show and parade?


----------



## dtnrhi

In your guys' opinions, what would be the best days to visit in regards to crowds and entertainment offerings. We have never been at Christmastime, so all of it will be new to us. We will have one day in each park (as well as a day at Knott's.)

We need to stay for four days/three nights.The frame for our dates is Saturday December 14 - Thursday December 19. We have to have three park days in there somewhere. I was originally thinking Saturday December 14 in California Adventure, Sunday December 15 in Disneyland, and then Monday the 16 at Knott's. Is this the best idea or should we aim midweek?

Thanks!


----------



## jacs1234

dtnrhi said:


> In your guys' opinions, what would be the best days to visit in regards to crowds and entertainment offerings. We have never been at Christmastime, so all of it will be new to us. We will have one day in each park (as well as a day at Knott's.)
> 
> We need to stay for four days/three nights.The frame for our dates is Saturday December 14 - Thursday December 19. We have to have three park days in there somewhere. I was originally thinking Saturday December 14 in California Adventure, Sunday December 15 in Disneyland, and then Monday the 16 at Knott's. Is this the best idea or should we aim midweek?
> 
> Thanks!



I would do Disney on the weekdays, not weekend, but that depends if fantasmic is showing because I'd want to see that too, so if fantasmic was only showing on weekends, I'd do Sunday and two week days.


----------



## Orbitron

What a great thread, a lot of good information here! We are going to visit the Disneyland Resort for the first time in the Christmas season. We will be there the entire first week of December. I'm looking forward to all the decorations and I hope the parks will be not too packed!

There is one question I have about the tickets. It's not really Christmas related, but if we buy a 5-Day Park Hopper Ticket, is it possible to expand it for two more days at the ticket booth? Or do we have to buy a 5-Day plus a 2-Day ticket?


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

Orbitron said:


> What a great thread, a lot of good information here! We are going to visit the Disneyland Resort for the first time in the Christmas season. We will be there the entire first week of December. I'm looking forward to all the decorations and I hope the parks will be not too packed!
> 
> There is one question I have about the tickets. It's not really Christmas related, but if we buy a 5-Day Park Hopper Ticket, is it possible to expand it for two more days at the ticket booth? Or do we have to buy a 5-Day plus a 2-Day ticket?



They no longer upgrade past 5 day hoppers, so you'll need to do the 5 day, plus 2 day. You'd have to run the numbers and check the block out date, but you may want to check if a deluxe annual pass is better for you (taking into account any discounts you may get).


----------



## tksbaskets

DisneyJamieCA said:


> They no longer upgrade past 5 day hoppers, so you'll need to do the 5 day, plus 2 day. You'd have to run the numbers and check the block out date, but you may want to check if a deluxe annual pass is better for you (taking into account any discounts you may get).



This is the same debate we are having.  Add to that that our last full day 12/22 is a block out date.  Sigh.....  I wish DL would realize that for happy travelers coming from the other coast want to stay for a week at the Happiest Place on Earth!

Saving my pennies....


----------



## Orbitron

DisneyJamieCA said:


> They no longer upgrade past 5 day hoppers, so you'll need to do the 5 day, plus 2 day. You'd have to run the numbers and check the block out date, but you may want to check if a deluxe annual pass is better for you (taking into account any discounts you may get).



Thanks for the good tip! A 5-Day and a 2-Day Ticket would be $510.00, the Deluxe Annual Passport is $499. There are no Blockout Dates when we want to go. I think with all the discounts for merchandise, food and tours, this is the perfect solution!


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

Orbitron said:


> Thanks for the good tip! A 5-Day and a 2-Day Ticket would be $510.00, the Deluxe Annual Passport is $499. There are no Blockout Dates when we want to go. I think with all the discounts for merchandise, food and tours, this is the perfect solution!



Glad it will work for you! I'm not sure where you're staying, but some hotels (even offsite) give AP discounts too. Might be worth checking out.


----------



## Sherry E

danimaroo said:


> Just posting here to subscribe yet again to one of Sherry's amazing holiday threads! Without last year's thread, there's a lot we would have surely not known about/missed out on, so THANK YOU for doing this again.
> 
> We loved DLR so much last year around the Christmas season that we will be going back again! We're trying for a bit earlier this time, both due to our work schedules being a lot crazier at the end of the month than mid-month, and also because of the insane crowds we experienced with the Candlelight Processional last year. So, this year we'll be visiting from November 13th-17th... and even better... we're staying at the Villas at the Grand Californian! I got lucky at the 7 month mark with extra DVC points and there being room availability, so we booked an extra special trip.
> 
> I am really happy to hear that the Christmas decorations should be up by November 12th. I know that the resorts don't have their decorations up at that point, but I'm just happy if we get to see decorations in the parks again this year.
> 
> We had such an amazing trip last year, I am hoping that visiting around the holiday season continues to be a tradition for us!
> 
> And I will most definitely be writing another Trip Report this year! I'm excited that I'll no longer be a DLR newbie.
> 
> EDIT: WELP, just caught up on the latest news of things not being up until 11/15... which is okay! As long as I get to see some of the holiday stuff up during our trip, I'm happy!




Hello, *danimaroo*!  Welcome back!  (You got here in time for the Theme Week Countdown, which begins in 4 days!!!!  I know you've got some good photos -- I saw them in your TR!)

Thank you for the kind words.  I'm glad this thread was of help to you last year.  I had to start a new one because we hit the page limit in the old one!  This thread and the Halloween Superthread are like my children!!  I could never abandon them!

I have mentioned your TR a few times in recent months, in regards to the candy canes and the holiday tour.  I remembered that you did the holiday tour and, although you enjoyed it somewhat, if I recall you said you probably wouldn't do it again.  Am I remembering that correctly?

How wonderful that you scored a Villa!  That will make the trip even better.  I only wish that DLR would decorate the hotels at the same time the parks get decorated.

The Candlelight Ceremony appears to only be taking place on 2 nights this year -- 12/7 and 12/8 -- so those crowds you encountered last year will probably not be the same this year in December.  But you will definitely be able to avoid any potential crowds due to the Ceremony by going in November.

Yes, the stupid start date of the holiday season changed.  In the most recent AP _Backstage Pass_ newsletter/magazine, the start date was printed as Tuesday, 11/12.  Now Disneyland News says it is Friday, 11/15.

I think that because Veterans Day is on Monday and the holidays start on Friday, there will probably be some things soft opening pre-11/15 to take advantage of any left over holiday crowds that were there over Veterans Day weekend.

All decorations except at the hotels should be in place when you arrive.  IASWH will almost surely be open a little bit early (and I remember how much you loved IASWH from your TR, and how impressed you were when you first saw the facade lit up in colors at night!).  

And even if all of the holiday entertainment (including the Jingle Jangle Jamboree) didn't begin until 11/15, at least you'd get a full couple of days of it.





Cyette said:


> Add us to the folks who will be missing the holiday magic by >< (that much!)   We booked this trip at the end of January this year, thinking it would all begin on Monday.
> 
> So close, and yet so very far.....we're booked for Nov 10 through the 14th.  Ouch.




*Cyette --*

The good news is that you will definitely get to see all or most of the 2 parks' decorations for the bulk of your trip.  That much will be definite.  Most of the holiday treats will be on sale at that point.  You will definitely get to ride Haunted Mansion Holiday.  And I am quite certain that IASWH will soft open a couple of days early (it usually does) -- so you have a very good shot at seeing IASWH on, possibly, 11/13 or 11/14.

Beyond that, it's things like the Winter Castle lighting up in icicles at night, the Christmas Fantasy Parade, the Jingle Jangle Jamboree, Believe in Holiday Magic fireworks and the snowfall on Main Street, etc., that may or may not be running early.

I am kind of hoping that Disney will make a concerted effort to get those things going early -- specifically because they printed the wrong start date in the _BP_ newsletter and people planned trips based on that incorrect date!  The least they can do is get everything started immediately after Veterans Day ends.  Let's cross our fingers and hope for the best!

Even though World of Color--Winter Dreams is set to start on 11/15, it, too, may soft open a day or two early.  Disney may try to sneak peek Winter Dreams for the Veterans Day crowds, if they can get it ready in time.  But, of course, we won't know for sure what happens with that until November.






jacs1234 said:


> I have a question.  We always go during the Christmas season and LOVE it, but we would like to see a non Christmas fireworks and parade.  If we are there on Saturday the 9th of November, will there be a fireworks show and parade?



Hello, *jacs1234*!

I just wanted to say welcome back!  (And just in time for the 3rd Annual Theme Week Countdown -- can you believe we are already in the 3rd year of it?!)

I think that there should be regular fireworks and a regular parade on Saturday, 11/9 -- unless, for some wild reason, Disney gets everything ready ahead of schedule and begins to soft open the holiday events.




dtnrhi said:


> In your guys' opinions, what would be the best days to visit in regards to crowds and entertainment offerings. We have never been at Christmastime, so all of it will be new to us. We will have one day in each park (as well as a day at Knott's.)
> 
> We need to stay for four days/three nights.The frame for our dates is Saturday December 14 - Thursday December 19. We have to have three park days in there somewhere. I was originally thinking Saturday December 14 in California Adventure, Sunday December 15 in Disneyland, and then Monday the 16 at Knott's. Is this the best idea or should we aim midweek?
> 
> Thanks!



*dtnrhi --*

Hmm...  That's a tough call.  I don't know about the best day for Knott's, but Saturday and Sunday would have longer hours in the 2 Disney parks than on the weekdays, I think (more time to take in some of the fabulous nighttime highlights, like a night ride on IASW Holiday and a photo in front of the Winter Castle lit up in icicles, fireworks, World of Color, etc.).  Then again, I suspect that the crowds may be slightly lower in the parks on Monday, December 16th.





Orbitron said:


> What a great thread, a lot of good information here! We are going to visit the Disneyland Resort for the first time in the Christmas season. We will be there the entire first week of December. I'm looking forward to all the decorations and I hope the parks will be not too packed!
> 
> There is one question I have about the tickets. It's not really Christmas related, but if we buy a 5-Day Park Hopper Ticket, is it possible to expand it for two more days at the ticket booth? Or do we have to buy a 5-Day plus a 2-Day ticket?



Welcome, *Orbitron*!

I haven't seen you around in a while (though you have probably posted on the board and I missed it).  I think the last time I saw you was when you posted in one of my Halloween threads.  

I'm so glad to see that you are heading to Disneyland in December.  I think you will love it.  It is so beautiful.  (Stay tuned, as the 3rd Annual Theme Week Countdown begins in 4 days, which means that for 3 months there will be a lot of photos of all of the seasonal highlights posted in this thread.)

The first week of December (and the second week of December) is basically my new favorite time to be in the parks.  It is generally a little less crowded because many people have just headed back home after Thanksgiving break, and it is too early for Christmas break -- but you still get the full array of Disney holiday highlights, including the decorations at all 3 Disney hotels (be sure to look for the gingerbread houses in Storytellers Cafe and at White Water Snacks in the Grand Californian Hotel), holiday music playing in Downtown Disney, etc.  There is even a Candlelight Ceremony taking place on 12/7 and 12/8, in case you decide you would like to see it (I saw it for the first time last year and loved it).

I have a feeling that this year there may be some extra crowds in the first and second week of December because it seems as though a lot of people are planning to be there at that time, but the fact still remains that people have gone home after Thanksgiving and it is too early for Christmas break.  That fact doesn't change.

I think you will have a wonderful time!

​
_*On another note...*_


*Did I mention how excited I am that it is now August?  Even though I detest the harsh heat of August, this is the month when Halloween-ish things begin to hit the stores in my neighborhood...which means that Autumn is just a mere pebble's toss away.  Halloween Time at DLR begins next month.  Thank the heavens for that. 

...And November (the start of the DLR holiday season) will be here in no time!  Only a little more than 3 months to go!  The Hallmark Channel's Christmas movie marathon begins in 3 months too!

In the meantime, the Theme Week Countdown begins in 4 days!*


----------



## Phoenixrising

I'm hoping that TDA start's releasing more info about Christmas soon, as it's now Aug. At least they have  released info about the Christmas WOC. So hopefully more info will come out soon. I also hate the heat, but fortunately we don't get as hot up here as you Sherry, but it can get hot at times. I love the sunshine, but hate the heat that goes with it this time of year. Top that off the kids are going cabin crazy from being off on summer break, so it's fun all around. I figure I'm going to have to lock myself in my office for a couple of days after the trip to get the kids gag wrapped Christmas gifts done. Have a great day!

Trish


----------



## DarthMole

Sherry E said:


> *Did I mention how excited I am that it is now August?  Even though I detest the harsh heat of August, this is the month when Halloween-ish things begin to hit the stores in my neighborhood...*



The marketing of these holidays so early just kills the excitement for me.  Do I really need to see Halloween in the stores for 2 1/2 - 3 months before the big day?  Sorry to sound so negative but it's just too soon to be thinking about Halloween or Fall in general.


----------



## Lucrezia

I'm so jealous of everyone on here whose trip is already booked! Unfortunately for me, my fiancé is throwing a bit of a fit about going in December now.  He's so hard to understand sometimes! Just last week he was all excited, and now he has cold feet about going. I'm starting to worry it might not happen for us this year---though hopefully I can convince him by the time September rolls around. My nieces are too pumped to not be going... and, also, so am I.Can't wait for the theme week countdown! We'll be going out of town the day it starts for a couple of days, up to wine country, but when I get back I'll be sure to scroll through everyone's pictures... maybe if I show them to DF he'll start to get excited again? I guess he's just not as into Disney as I am


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

I'm sure this has been answered somewhere in this thread because I'm pretty sure I've read it, but when are they filming the holiday parade? It doesn't interfere with our trip, I'm just curious.


----------



## Axlcat

DarthMole said:


> The marketing of these holidays so early just kills the excitement for me.  Do I really need to see Halloween in the stores for 2 1/2 - 3 months before the big day?  Sorry to sound so negative but it's just too soon to be thinking about Halloween or Fall in general.



DarthMole, normally I feel the same way as you, but this year I decided to build a miniature Halloween village (my first time ever doing anything like this), and when I walked into Michael's yesterday and saw all the Halloween village decorations, I did a happy dance.


----------



## Phoenixrising

I love Halloween, I truely do. The problem is I've got Muttley, a retired racing male greyhound that goes crazy over fireworks, during thunder storms, and any sudden loud noises. Being where we live, on Halloween night, there will be firecrackers going off till 3 am in the morning (despite laws that ban them in our city). He goes crazy at the sound of them, so Halloween is always a challenge to get through. So it's for this reason that while I enjoy Halloween, I love Christmas.


----------



## Sherry E

Phoenixrising said:


> I'm hoping that TDA start's releasing more info about Christmas soon, as it's now Aug. At least they have  released info about the Christmas WOC. So hopefully more info will come out soon. I also hate the heat, but fortunately we don't get as hot up here as you Sherry, but it can get hot at times. I love the sunshine, but hate the heat that goes with it this time of year. Top that off the kids are going cabin crazy from being off on summer break, so it's fun all around. I figure I'm going to have to lock myself in my office for a couple of days after the trip to get the kids gag wrapped Christmas gifts done. Have a great day!
> 
> Trish



*Trish --*

I think that if there are anymore major, major things coming up this holiday season Disney will make some sort of announcement by the end of this month.  If there are just other little things here and there like general holiday stuff (a new tree in Cars Land or something) and no real news, Disney may wait until Halloween Time is well underway before announcing anything else.  

We've already got the news about Winter Dreams. Most likely there will not be any kind of a party this year (not on any major level).  We already know that the Candlelight Ceremony seems to be confined to only 2 nights this year.

So, other than those things, I don't know of anything else that could be major to announce...unless they do something with Limited Time Magic.  And even that may just be a last minute pop-up event (like Christmas in July was).

I agree -- I could deal with the sun if it didn't come with all of that pesky heat!  I like summer-ish things such as the beach, picnics, BBQs, pool parties, etc.  I just cannot deal with any kind of heat.  I don't like to be hot, and never have.  I'd much rather bundle up for a few minutes to get warm than be miserable because I can't get cool.

It's funny, too -- I hear other people say that they love the heat.  But then, they are the first ones to turn on the air conditioning when it's 72 degrees outside!  I don't even do that!  So I am always thinking that people don't actually love hot weather as much as they say they do, or they wouldn't need to turn on the AC when it nice and mild outside!  I think they love the AC!






DarthMole said:


> The marketing of these holidays so early just kills the excitement for me.  Do I really need to see Halloween in the stores for 2 1/2 - 3 months before the big day?  Sorry to sound so negative but it's just too soon to be thinking about Halloween or Fall in general.



*DarthMole --*

Of course...we are in a Christmas thread...thinking/talking about Christmas and Christmas trips...in August (and even earlier than that)!

I really, really, really love Halloween and Christmas (hence, the two Superthreads), so I can't get enough of either holiday up to a point.  You won't see me chomping at the bit for Halloween to arrive in March, April or May, but when I am within a couple of months of the holiday then I am eager and excited at the prospect that it's right around the corner -- usually because I am sick of summer at that point!  I do need to have a bit of a break in between festive holidays or else it becomes stale to me.  

But I think that more people share your opinion than share mine, to be honest.  I do realize that.  In fact, not long ago -- in the Halloween Superthread -- I brought up the subject of seeing signs of Halloween in August (like M&Ms White Chocolate Candy Corn, for example).  I asked the people in that thread if they minded seeing signs of Halloween pop up early -- if it bothered them, or if they enjoyed kind of "extending the fun" longer than the acceptable time frame.  I am one who likes extending the fun, but there are many other people who would rather not see any signs of Halloween until October 1st (which is pretty much what it was like when I was a kid), and definitely no signs of Christmas until after Thanksgiving.

I found that more people were willing to accept early signs of Halloween...but not early signs of Christmas, even though the Christmas/holiday season is arguably a much bigger deal than Halloween, for many reasons.  Perhaps it is because of the fact that Christmas time is a bigger deal that people dread seeing it rear its head in October!  Halloween is more palatable to a lot of people because it doesn't have to require a lot of effort, whereas people feel pressure around the holiday season.

Halloween Time starts at Disneyland next month, which I love -- except for the fact that I find it odd that Halloween Time is allotted the same amount of time (7 weeks) as a season that the holiday season is allotted, when Halloween Time isn't even close to being as decorative or as fully fleshed out as the holiday season is.  Halloween Time basically exists in one park and that's it.  The holiday season at DLR is an all-encompassing thing, so it makes more sense to devote 7 weeks to it.  As much as I love Halloween and Halloween Time, however -- I do find it odd that Halloween Time also gets 7 weeks of celebration when DCA isn't even decorated!!




Lucrezia said:


> I'm so jealous of everyone on here whose trip is already booked! Unfortunately for me, my fiancé is throwing a bit of a fit about going in December now.  He's so hard to understand sometimes! Just last week he was all excited, and now he has cold feet about going. I'm starting to worry it might not happen for us this year---though hopefully I can convince him by the time September rolls around. My nieces are too pumped to not be going... and, also, so am I.Can't wait for the theme week countdown! We'll be going out of town the day it starts for a couple of days, up to wine country, but when I get back I'll be sure to scroll through everyone's pictures... maybe if I show them to DF he'll start to get excited again? I guess he's just not as into Disney as I am



*Lucrezia --*

Can you guilt your fiance into going by telling him your nieces are excited?  Why is he having cold feet?  It's a beautiful, glorious time to be in the parks!

I hope you can pull it off and make the holiday trip happen.  Maybe the Theme Week Countdown will work its magic on your fiance!  I'll try to make sure I get us started off with a good theme that will rope him in!  We'll start with one theme on Mon., August 5th, and then a new theme will go up on Mon., August 12th. Remember, if you want to play the 'code word challenge' part of the contest for the $25 gift card, be sure to look for the code word in my intro to the theme, and then quietly jot the word down (along with the theme it goes with), then set it aside until the following week!  





DisneyJamieCA said:


> I'm sure this has been answered somewhere in this thread because I'm pretty sure I've read it, but when are they filming the holiday parade? It doesn't interfere with our trip, I'm just curious.



*Jamie --*

As far as I know, I think the parade films on the first weekend in November.  Some -- but not all -- of the decorations are up at that point, but the bulk of the Main Street decorations go up after the filming.


----------



## dtnrhi

The parade is filming on the 8th and 9th of November. My cousins are dancing in it.


----------



## Sherry E

Axlcat said:


> DarthMole, normally I feel the same way as you, but this year I decided to build a miniature Halloween village (my first time ever doing anything like this), and when I walked into Michael's yesterday and saw all the Halloween village decorations, I did a happy dance.



*Axlcat --*

I love those Halloween villages!  I know exactly the ones you are talking about.  Does Michael's still carry the Department 56 pieces?  When there was a Dept. 56 store in Downtown Disney at DLR, I loved going in there to look at their Halloween villages, with the little carnival set-up and all kinds of cool stuff!  I was so disappointed when that shop closed.  To me it seemed like a great fit for DTD.

That reminds me of another thing we discussed in the Halloween Superthread not long ago (when I asked everyone if they minded seeing signs of Halloween pop up early).  We talked about how Halloween (outside of Disneyland) has just become a much bigger deal than it ever used to be, in the last 10 years or so.  When I was a kid we went trick-or-treating, and the biggest part of the season was finding the costume.  Maybe, every so often, someone would have a little Halloween costume party, but for the most part it was all about trick-or-treating and the costume. Plus, I'd watch "It's the Great Pumpkin, Charlie Brown" on TV.  You never, ever saw decorations on houses beyond just typical doorstep pumpkins.  There were no elaborate displays and crazy haunted houses in the area.

Nowadays, everything is so much 'bigger.'  A lot of people who have simply become disenchanted with Christmas have turned to Halloween as their fun holiday.  There are all of these specials on Travel Channel and HGTV about outlandish Halloween decor, haunted hayrides, haunted houses, haunted corn mazes, haunted boats, haunted prisons, etc.  Some of the decorations that people put up for Halloween have to be started in late August because they are so ornate and extensive!

So I think that, just for the sheer fact that Halloween is now a much bigger holiday (and it's the second biggest money-making holiday after Christmas) and the decorations are bigger, more clever and better than ever, it necessitates a bit of a jump on putting out the Halloween things on the shelves.  Putting the White Chocolate Candy Corn M&Ms out now may be pushing it a bit, but I guess there is a market for the early stuff or it wouldn't be there.

Again, I really don't mind -- and I even enjoy -- seeing signs of holidays popping up early, within a couple of months.  If I were to see Valentine's Day stuff in November, I might find that odd.  If I were to see Halloween or Christmas stuff in the middle of April, that would be weird.  But once I get to August, I just figure I'll be seeing one Halloween thing after another, until the Christmas stuff rolls out (which reminds me -- I must remember to run out and get my peppermint ice cream when it arrives at the store next month, before it sells out!).





Phoenixrising said:


> I love Halloween, I truely do. The problem is I've got Muttley, a retired racing male greyhound that goes crazy over fireworks, during thunder storms, and any sudden loud noises. Being where we live, on Halloween night, there will be firecrackers going off till 3 am in the morning (despite laws that ban them in our city). He goes crazy at the sound of them, so Halloween is always a challenge to get through. So it's for this reason that while I enjoy Halloween, I love Christmas.



*Trish --*

Poor Muttley!  We also have law-breaking fireworks enthusiasts around here too.  I always feel so sorry for the poor animals in my neighborhood on July 4th, New Year's Eve...and in mid-November, when The Grove (local shopping center) starts its own holiday season, complete with snowfall and loud, loud fireworks that could wake the dead.  

At least The Grove has a permit to run the fireworks show on that one night, and they do send out a letter warning the nearby residents about the fireworks.  But there is no warning from the fools who set off their illegal fireworks on July 4th or December 31st.


----------



## Pinup Mommy

Sherry E said:


> Of course...we are in a Christmas thread...thinking/talking about Christmas and Christmas trips...in August (and even earlier than that)!
> 
> I really, really, really love Halloween and Christmas (hence, the two Superthreads), so I can't get enough of either holiday up to a point.  You won't see me chomping at the bit for Halloween to arrive in March, April or May, but when I am within a couple of months of the holiday then I am eager and excited at the prospect that it's right around the corner -- usually because I am sick of summer at that point!  I do need to have a bit of a break in between festive holidays or else it becomes stale to me.
> 
> But I think that more people share your opinion than share mine, to be honest.  I do realize that.  In fact, not long ago -- in the Halloween Superthread -- I brought up the subject of seeing signs of Halloween in August (like M&Ms White Chocolate Candy Corn, for example).  I asked the people in that thread if they minded seeing signs of Halloween pop up early -- if it bothered them, or if they enjoyed kind of "extending the fun" longer than the acceptable time frame.  I am one who likes extending the fun, but there are many other people who would rather not see any signs of Halloween until October 1st (which is pretty much what it was like when I was a kid), and definitely no signs of Christmas until after Thanksgiving.
> 
> I found that more people were willing to accept early signs of Halloween...but not early signs of Christmas, even though the Christmas/holiday season is arguably a much bigger deal than Halloween, for many reasons.  Perhaps it is because of the fact that Christmas time is a bigger deal that people dread seeing it rear its head in October!  Halloween is more palatable to a lot of people because it doesn't have to require a lot of effort, whereas people feel pressure around the holiday season.
> 
> Halloween Time starts at Disneyland next month, which I love -- except for the fact that I find it odd that Halloween Time is allotted the same amount of time (7 weeks) as a season that the holiday season is allotted, when Halloween Time isn't even close to being as decorative or as fully fleshed out as the holiday season is.  Halloween Time basically exists in one park and that's it.  The holiday season at DLR is an all-encompassing thing, so it makes more sense to devote 7 weeks to it.  As much as I love Halloween and Halloween Time, however -- I do find it odd that Halloween Time also gets 7 weeks of celebration when DCA isn't even decorated!!
> .



I love summer,for many reasons and don't want to rush through it, but I am with you Sherry on this one. 

I get so excited to see the Halloween items hit the stores in August, It gives me time to shop for decor, plan for costumes and don't get me started on Pumpkin Lattes. I hoard Pumpkin Ale and Octoberfest beer. Lol 

Same with Christmas, I like to purchase an ornament or two when I visit DLR. I also do a lot of DIY for the holidays so begging in July allows time for planning and crafting. 

Bring it on I am ready!!!


----------



## Sherry E

dtnrhi said:


> The parade is filming on the 8th and 9th of November. My cousins are dancing in it.



Interesting.  So the parade is filming on Veterans Day weekend.  That seems later than usual.  Maybe that explains why Disney didn't try to start their season on 11/8 this time around -- they always start the season after the parade has already been filmed.


----------



## LilyRos

The teeny tiny decorations on the cottages in the Storybook Land boat ride will not be up yet and, in fact, that ride may be closed during your trip as it receives its decor

Noooo, I didn't know that was one that decorated for the holidays, my daughter was just looking forward to the ride!  I am so happy that we will see some holiday décor.

Another question - we RARELY rope drop at WDW because when we go it is usually 7 or so.  According to touringplans the estimated park opening is 10, with 9 for resort guests.  How crowded will that be, due to the later start - or is it mitigated since it is during mid-week in mid November?


----------



## Axlcat

Sherry, the section of Michaels I went to had only Lemax Spooky Town buildings and accessories.   I didn't have time to check out the whole store, so I'm hoping they have Dept. 56 elsewhere or get it soon.  They had a large display featuring many of the animated characters and light-up buildings.  Really neat and I wanted to buy everything.  Lucky for me, or maybe not so lucky, I decided to use a _Nightmare Before Christmas_ theme for my village, so many of the Lemax and Dept. 56 buildings won't fit in, at least not for now.  But they have so many accessories like trees, street lamps, and park benches that will look great.  I've been collecting the Hawthorne Village NBX houses and train set for some time now, and have enough to finally put them on display.  My biggest fear of setting this thing up is my cat Ike.  He is affectionately known as The Destructor.  

I think the reason I love Halloween so much is that I am basically a Fall/Winter kind of person.  The awful heat we have in Texas contributes to that, but I prefer cooler weather.  Seeing the Halloween and Christmas items show up in the stores signals the change of season, but I do sometimes think the stores jump the gun a bit, especially when summer weather goes well into October.  It was 100 degrees outside yesterday when I visited Michaels, and will still be almost that hot when we start to hear "Let it Snow" playing in the background.


----------



## danimaroo

Sherry E said:


> Hello, *danimaroo*!  Welcome back!  (You got here in time for the Theme Week Countdown, which begins in 4 days!!!!  I know you've got some good photos -- I saw them in your TR!)
> 
> Thank you for the kind words.  I'm glad this thread was of help to you last year.  I had to start a new one because we hit the page limit in the old one!  This thread and the Halloween Superthread are like my children!!  I could never abandon them!
> 
> I have mentioned your TR a few times in recent months, in regards to the candy canes and the holiday tour.  I remembered that you did the holiday tour and, although you enjoyed it somewhat, if I recall you said you probably wouldn't do it again.  Am I remembering that correctly?
> 
> How wonderful that you scored a Villa!  That will make the trip even better.  I only wish that DLR would decorate the hotels at the same time the parks get decorated.
> 
> The Candlelight Ceremony appears to only be taking place on 2 nights this year -- 12/7 and 12/8 -- so those crowds you encountered last year will probably not be the same this year in December.  But you will definitely be able to avoid any potential crowds due to the Ceremony by going in November.
> 
> Yes, the stupid start date of the holiday season changed.  In the most recent AP _Backstage Pass_ newsletter/magazine, the start date was printed as Tuesday, 11/12.  Now Disneyland News says it is Friday, 11/15.
> 
> I think that because Veterans Day is on Monday and the holidays start on Friday, there will probably be some things soft opening pre-11/15 to take advantage of any left over holiday crowds that were there over Veterans Day weekend.
> 
> All decorations except at the hotels should be in place when you arrive.  IASWH will almost surely be open a little bit early (and I remember how much you loved IASWH from your TR, and how impressed you were when you first saw the facade lit up in colors at night!).
> 
> And even if all of the holiday entertainment (including the Jingle Jangle Jamboree) didn't begin until 11/15, at least you'd get a full couple of days of it.



Thank you! I'm glad I can join again, especially because of how much we loved Disneyland at Christmas! And I am VERY excited about the Theme Week Countdown... I will most definitely participate whenever I can!!

Your threads are fabulous and so full of great information, so thank you again!

Yeah, we enjoyed the Holiday Tour but I think it was more geared towards people who weren't Disney fanatics. There were a lot of fun facts that my husband and I already knew for one reason or another. Add in the fact that it was POURING during our tour, plus they canceled the parade so we missed out on that, and I think it just made me feel pretty "meh" about the tour, especially at the price they charge. I have a feeling, though, that if the parade had happened, I would probably still feel meh about the tour, but the VIP seating for the parade would be worth it.

I am super excited about staying at GC, and I agree, I wish the decorations were up in the resort while we're there!

We were there during the first night of the CP and it was just so busy! We eventually left DL for CA and it was MUCH better over in CA. But I'm looking forward to hopefully avoiding crowds while we're there. I do think we'll run into some on Saturday, just because it's the weekend and the beginning of the holidays, but nothing like the CP crowds.

Yeah, that is frustrating! Like why must they change the dates after printing them?! Really tough for those of us who have to plan our vacation many months in advance. As you can see, a LOT of people are going to be disappointed because they will barely miss the holiday season by a day or two. 

We LOVED IASWH! Oh my gosh, it was just beautiful. I am very excited to see it again with everything lit up! It was definitely one of my favorite things in the park during the holidays!

And yes, the majority of our trip will have decorations and festivities! We are arriving in the early afternoon on Wednesday the 13th, so we'll have that day and Thursday to enjoy the parks with probably lower crowds before the holidays start and things get busier on Friday and Saturday. I'm so excited!


----------



## Phoenixrising

I don't mind the heat so much, but combined with high humidity, which we tend to get as I live on an island attached to the mainland by a series of bridges and a tunnel, it can get downright muggy at times. Our other greyhound Catie, the loud noises don't bother her at all, which is nice. Safe to say we are all looking forward towards the cooler weather that will start happening towards the end of next month. I'm also looking forward to the kids going back to school next month. As much as I love them, we all drive each other crazy when summer break is on.


----------



## Lucrezia

Yeah, I'm not sure why DF is starting to back out on me, but he's a bit of a pushover so I think I can convince him in time.  Michael's has the stuff to build your own Halloween village?? Am I reading this right? I love those and have always wanted to do my own! There's a restaurant close to my house that does the whole village each holiday season, its so impressive and fun I can never stop staring... there's a Michael's right by me, too! I'm going to have to check that out now.  And Sherry, you're so lucky you live close to The Grove (despite the annoying fireworks)! I love that shopping center. We usually have to go there every time we visit LA because my nieces are obsessed with the American Girl Store. Haha


----------



## dtnrhi

Do you guys think there will be any downtime of WOC to get the new Winter Dreams or whatever going? Or did they do something regarding this when it was shut down in February.


----------



## Orbitron

Sherry E said:


> Welcome, *Orbitron*!
> 
> I haven't seen you around in a while (though you have probably posted on the board and I missed it).  I think the last time I saw you was when you posted in one of my Halloween threads.



Yes, you are right with the Halloween thread, that was two years ago!  I'm here often, but I don't write a lot.



Sherry E said:


> I'm so glad to see that you are heading to Disneyland in December.  I think you will love it.  It is so beautiful.  (Stay tuned, as the 3rd Annual Theme Week Countdown begins in 4 days, which means that for 3 months there will be a lot of photos of all of the seasonal highlights posted in this thread.)



I also think that we will love it, can't wait to see all the photos!



Sherry E said:


> The first week of December (and the second week of December) is basically my new favorite time to be in the parks.  It is generally a little less crowded because many people have just headed back home after Thanksgiving break, and it is too early for Christmas break -- but you still get the full array of Disney holiday highlights, including the decorations at all 3 Disney hotels (be sure to look for the gingerbread houses in Storytellers Cafe and at White Water Snacks in the Grand Californian Hotel), holiday music playing in Downtown Disney, etc.  There is even a Candlelight Ceremony taking place on 12/7 and 12/8, in case you decide you would like to see it (I saw it for the first time last year and loved it).



That sounds good, so we did choose a good time to come to California. I would love to see the Candlelight Ceremony!



Sherry E said:


> I think you will have a wonderful time!



I'm sure we will!


----------



## winkytink

Wow, just found this thread and it rocks!! I am so glad I found it. Thanks to all who have contributed! We are hoping to be visiting CA for Christmas and I can't resist trying to convince DH to spend Christmas Day at DL!!


----------



## mrwinky

So is this 100% confirmed that they have changed the Official change over from Nov 12 to 15th? We are booked at the Hojo with 50% off rate for the week of 9-16th, I just called to see if they have it for the following week (which actually works better since airfare is $400 cheaper) but they don't have any rooms at that rate. GRRRRR now do we go with the original dates, and get 1 day of change over (since 16th is our flight date) and save money


----------



## wildflower329

mrwinky said:


> So is this 100% confirmed that they have changed the Official change over from Nov 12 to 15th? We are booked at the Hojo with 50% off rate for the week of 9-16th, I just called to see if they have it for the following week (which actually works better since airfare is $400 cheaper) but they don't have any rooms at that rate. GRRRRR now do we go with the original dates, and get 1 day of change over (since 16th is our flight date) and save money



We are staying at HoJo's with the same deal the 11th-16th and are a little frustrated with the date change too (cant change our vacation dates though) but I figure almost all of the decorations will be up, and in the past, it looks like a lot has been soft opened. I am trying to not be annoyed and just know that no matter what, it will be a fun trip


----------



## mrwinky

wildflower329 said:


> We are staying at HoJo's with the same deal the 11th-16th and are a little frustrated with the date change too (cant change our vacation dates though) but I figure almost all of the decorations will be up, and in the past, it looks like a lot has been soft opened. I am trying to not be annoyed and just know that no matter what, it will be a fun trip



I hear ya, I haven't booked flights yet, we are waiting on a pay out on our trailer we lost in the flooding up here in southern alberta, so we can play around a little with the dates, just frustrated, but not surprised given our summer lol


----------



## DiznAymee

Axlcat said:


> Sherry, the section of Michaels I went to had only Lemax Spooky Town buildings and accessories.   I didn't have time to check out the whole store, so I'm hoping they have Dept. 56 elsewhere or get it soon.  They had a large display featuring many of the animated characters and light-up buildings.  Really neat and I wanted to buy everything.  Lucky for me, or maybe not so lucky, I decided to use a _Nightmare Before Christmas_ theme for my village, so many of the Lemax and Dept. 56 buildings won't fit in, at least not for now.  But they have so many accessories like trees, street lamps, and park benches that will look great.  I've been collecting the Hawthorne Village NBX houses and train set for some time now, and have enough to finally put them on display.  My biggest fear of setting this thing up is my cat Ike.  He is affectionately known as The Destructor.
> 
> I think the reason I love Halloween so much is that I am basically a Fall/Winter kind of person.  The awful heat we have in Texas contributes to that, but I prefer cooler weather.  Seeing the Halloween and Christmas items show up in the stores signals the change of season, but I do sometimes think the stores jump the gun a bit, especially when summer weather goes well into October.  It was 100 degrees outside yesterday when I visited Michaels, and will still be almost that hot when we start to hear "Let it Snow" playing in the background.



Axlcat--

Have you seen these village setups on youtube?  Very creative and cool.  I've always wanted to do something like that but can't fathom even where to start.

/watch?v=yXEW8zQvgRo

/watch?v=f4hauqSvF0I


----------



## funatdisney

dtnrhi said:


> Do you guys think there will be any downtime of WOC to get the new Winter Dreams or whatever going? Or did they do something regarding this when it was shut down in February.



One trip in October a few years ago, we had a three night stay in a Grand Californian Villa which was on the WoC side. During that trip, the Tron was opening soon (or had it already?) and they wanted to add a Tron section to the WoC. Every night of our trip the Imagineers worked on the Tron segment_ after DCA closed_. The WoC was still shown every night. We were able to see what they were developing from our balcony and front room window every night we were there. 

They practiced for three nights and all night long to perfect the laser and water elements to the segment. It was pretty neat. The first night we came back to our room from Mickey's Halloween Party, we saw wayward blue lasers streaking through the front room. They were practicing how to aim the laser beams to hit the Screaming tracks just right. By the third night the Tron segment had finished and we got to "preview" the finished segment. They even piped in the music so we got a good feel for how the segment would look on opening night (which was the following night)

If they developed the Winter Dreams show the same way, folks staying in the DVC villas facing DCA are in for a treat.


----------



## Sherry E

Pinup Mommy said:


> I love summer,for many reasons and don't want to rush through it, but I am with you Sherry on this one.
> 
> I get so excited to see the Halloween items hit the stores in August, It gives me time to shop for decor, plan for costumes and don't get me started on Pumpkin Lattes. I hoard Pumpkin Ale and Octoberfest beer. Lol
> 
> Same with Christmas, I like to purchase an ornament or two when I visit DLR. I also do a lot of DIY for the holidays so begging in July allows time for planning and crafting.
> 
> Bring it on I am ready!!!



*Pinup Mommy --*

That's a good point too -- the DIY folks.  I think that not only are people getting more elaborate with decorations and events for Halloween and Christmas, there are also many more people who are crafting and making a lot of things at home for the season (even making gifts, of course), and it helps to be able to buy supplies and accessories or whatever you'd need for those projects early on.  



LilyRos said:


> Noooo, I didn't know that was one that decorated for the holidays, my daughter was just looking forward to the ride!  I am so happy that we will see some holiday décor.
> 
> Another question - we RARELY rope drop at WDW because when we go it is usually 7 or so.  According to touringplans the estimated park opening is 10, with 9 for resort guests.  How crowded will that be, due to the later start - or is it mitigated since it is during mid-week in mid November?



*LilyRos --*

For some weird reason, Disney doesn't really advertise the teeny decorations on the cottages.  It's not really a spectacular overlay like It's a Small World Holiday is, but it is definitely cute.    The Storybook Land boats usually close down for a bit of time, and sometimes they seem to be open for the start of the season, while other times they may open like a week or two later.  I can't figure out that schedule.

If it is mid-week, I don't _think_ it will be too terribly crowded on those mornings, especially if the seasonal entertainment has not yet begun (though I suspect that IASW Holiday will be open by 11/13).  In fact, the 10 a.m. opening time would actually indicate that it is a day/week that Disney doesn't expect it to be as crowded as other times.  





Axlcat said:


> Sherry, the section of Michaels I went to had only Lemax Spooky Town buildings and accessories.   I didn't have time to check out the whole store, so I'm hoping they have Dept. 56 elsewhere or get it soon.  They had a large display featuring many of the animated characters and light-up buildings.  Really neat and I wanted to buy everything.  Lucky for me, or maybe not so lucky, I decided to use a _Nightmare Before Christmas_ theme for my village, so many of the Lemax and Dept. 56 buildings won't fit in, at least not for now.  But they have so many accessories like trees, street lamps, and park benches that will look great.  I've been collecting the Hawthorne Village NBX houses and train set for some time now, and have enough to finally put them on display.  My biggest fear of setting this thing up is my cat Ike.  He is affectionately known as The Destructor.
> 
> I think the reason I love Halloween so much is that I am basically a Fall/Winter kind of person.  The awful heat we have in Texas contributes to that, but I prefer cooler weather.  Seeing the Halloween and Christmas items show up in the stores signals the change of season, but I do sometimes think the stores jump the gun a bit, especially when summer weather goes well into October.  It was 100 degrees outside yesterday when I visited Michaels, and will still be almost that hot when we start to hear "Let it Snow" playing in the background.



*Axlcat --*

I remember that several years ago Michael's carried the same Halloween village/carnival pieces that were in Dept. 56, but I lost track of what they carry now.  I love Halloween and Christmas villages, though!

Many, many years ago there was a whole set of Toontown houses with mini Christmas lights (Goofy's House, City Hall, Mickey's House, etc.).  You'd flip the switch and they'd light up.  There was also a replica of the fountain in Toontown.  I only got two of the Toontown houses in the set but I loved them.  There was also a Haunted Mansion Holiday house too, as well as a regular Haunted Mansion model.

And, within the last few years, there was a whole Main Street collection sold for the holidays, with replicas of the Emporium, the Fire Station and maybe City Hall (I can't recall, because I didn't get any of those pieces).

I totally agree -- I am a Fall/Winter person.  Any kind of heat bothers me -- I'm even miserable if it is just 80 degrees outside, and I've always been like that (even since childhood).  So, usually around this time in the Summer I am over it and ready to move on to the next season!  When I see little signs of Halloween and/or the holidays pop up in the stores early (even if it's just something small like a bag of seasonal candy), to me it is an indicator that the seasons will be changing in the not too distant future, just as you said.  

The actual weather and temperatures will not herald a changing of the seasons for me -- sometimes we don't get the Fall weather until late November or early December and sometimes we don't get the Winter weather until February!  So I have to rely on any kind of visual signs that the seasons will be changing, and that could be a bag of White Chocolate Candy Corn M&Ms or it could be a pile of leaves all over the ground.  A Halloween village wouldn't hurt though!  



danimaroo said:


> Thank you! I'm glad I can join again, especially because of how much we loved Disneyland at Christmas! And I am VERY excited about the Theme Week Countdown... I will most definitely participate whenever I can!!
> 
> Your threads are fabulous and so full of great information, so thank you again!
> 
> Yeah, we enjoyed the Holiday Tour but I think it was more geared towards people who weren't Disney fanatics. There were a lot of fun facts that my husband and I already knew for one reason or another. Add in the fact that it was POURING during our tour, plus they canceled the parade so we missed out on that, and I think it just made me feel pretty "meh" about the tour, especially at the price they charge. I have a feeling, though, that if the parade had happened, I would probably still feel meh about the tour, but the VIP seating for the parade would be worth it.
> 
> I am super excited about staying at GC, and I agree, I wish the decorations were up in the resort while we're there!
> 
> We were there during the first night of the CP and it was just so busy! We eventually left DL for CA and it was MUCH better over in CA. But I'm looking forward to hopefully avoiding crowds while we're there. I do think we'll run into some on Saturday, just because it's the weekend and the beginning of the holidays, but nothing like the CP crowds.
> 
> Yeah, that is frustrating! Like why must they change the dates after printing them?! Really tough for those of us who have to plan our vacation many months in advance. As you can see, a LOT of people are going to be disappointed because they will barely miss the holiday season by a day or two.
> 
> We LOVED IASWH! Oh my gosh, it was just beautiful. I am very excited to see it again with everything lit up! It was definitely one of my favorite things in the park during the holidays!
> 
> And yes, the majority of our trip will have decorations and festivities! We are arriving in the early afternoon on Wednesday the 13th, so we'll have that day and Thursday to enjoy the parks with probably lower crowds before the holidays start and things get busier on Friday and Saturday. I'm so excited!



*danimaroo --*

Thank you again for the kind words!

Oh, I was/am sooooooo annoyed at Disney for releasing that darn _Backstage Pass_ newsletter/magazine with an incorrect start date for Mickey's Halloween Party *and* (apparently) an incorrect start date for the holiday season.  They did, however, print the correct start date for Halloween Time in general.  The fact that they printed two incorrect dates is very unlike Disney.  Normally they do not release any dates for Halloween Time and the holidays until they are set in stone, even if we have to wait months and months to hear about them.

So I can only assume that someone jumped the gun in releasing the _BP _newsletter without double checking the dates first...*or*, those were the intended dates at one time, but the dates changed after _BP_ went to press.  In any case, I don't think Disney realizes that people do plan way, way in advance -- even for Disneyland trips!  That 3-day difference in the start date of the season may end up having an impact on certain folks' trips, if they can't see the Christmas parade or the holiday fireworks and snow on Main Street!

But I do think that IASWH will be up and running a couple of days early, at least (probably by 11/13) and if Disney can work quickly in setting everything up for the holidays, maybe, just maybe, they can actually have some things running on 11/12 (since they printed that date in _BP_).

I think that, for me, a huge selling point of the holiday tour would be the seats for the parade -- so to not be able to take advantage of that tour perk would definitely make me think that I didn't completely get what I paid for.

I look forward to your participation in the Theme Week Countdwn!  This year there will be 20 themes over the course of 3 months (from 8/5 to 11/4).  Thirteen of those themes will be weekly themes (which will be posted/set up by me every Monday), and 6 of those themes (in the week leading up to 11/4) will be daily mini-themes.  The final theme will be on 11/4.

For every theme week you participate in, you'll get an entry into the random draw for a $25 Disney Gift Card.  So if you enter in all 20 themes you'd get 20 entries.  If you only have photos for 10 of the themes you'd get 10 entries.  Some folks may have photos for one theme and that will be one entry, but at least it is a guaranteed entry.

The people who do not have photos to contribute can enter the code word challenge, in which they locate the not-so-hidden code word in each of my theme introductions and at the end of the Countdown in early November, whoever is the first person to post the complete list of code words for each theme, in the correct order, along with their corresponding themes, and the Christmas song to which all of the code words belong...will win the second $25 Disney gift card. 

So the random draw is random, but the more themes everyone participates in by posting photos (and it can be just one photo or it can be multiple photos -- it's up to you all how many you post), the more entries you get.  One entry per theme.  The code word challenge is going to be based on locating the words, keeping them in order along with their themes, figuring out the song and being the first one to post that info!  Speed will be essential!!

All of that fun begins in 3 days!!!




Phoenixrising said:


> I don't mind the heat so much, but combined with high humidity, which we tend to get as I live on an island attached to the mainland by a series of bridges and a tunnel, it can get downright muggy at times. Our other greyhound Catie, the loud noises don't bother her at all, which is nice. Safe to say we are all looking forward towards the cooler weather that will start happening towards the end of next month. I'm also looking forward to the kids going back to school next month. As much as I love them, we all drive each other crazy when summer break is on.



*Trish --*

If you live anywhere near water -- and it sounds like you do -- that can definitely kick up the humidity.

I'm with you -- cooler weather will be nice.  I think we here in SoCal will still have to go through a phase where it is really, really, really hot -- this week, it is below average in terms of temperatures -- before any significant Fall weather kicks in.  It will have to get worse before it gets better.  It's too comfortable for August right now...which probably means that September will be a beast.




Lucrezia said:


> Yeah, I'm not sure why DF is starting to back out on me, but he's a bit of a pushover so I think I can convince him in time.  Michael's has the stuff to build your own Halloween village?? Am I reading this right? I love those and have always wanted to do my own! There's a restaurant close to my house that does the whole village each holiday season, its so impressive and fun I can never stop staring... there's a Michael's right by me, too! I'm going to have to check that out now.  And Sherry, you're so lucky you live close to The Grove (despite the annoying fireworks)! I love that shopping center. We usually have to go there every time we visit LA because my nieces are obsessed with the American Girl Store. Haha



*Lucrezia --*

I think you can buy Halloween village things at Michael's!

I love The Grove, and I love that it is so close to me.  I love both The Grove and Farmers Market next to it.  Farmers Market (which is a historical landmark in L.A.) has a lot of good food made by small family-run businesses, and The Grove is just a nice place to go and spend a few hours.  It's a good place for celebrity watching.  They added in a Sprinkles Cupcakes last year.  "Extra" tapes there.  There is the nice fountain.  And The Grove is beautiful during the holiday season -- primarily at night.  They have a giant tree and all kinds of twinkling lights and snowfall every night.

I don't even mind the loud fireworks on that one night every year in November, because at least we get a letter from The Grove to alert us that the fireworks are coming.  It's not a surprise when they happen (which is always after 9 p.m., on a Sunday night, and the fireworks last for maybe 10 or 15 minutes), but they are definitely loud enough to wake the dead!

Isn't The Grove one of the only places in Southern California to have an American Girl store?  I thought I recalled someone telling me that at one point.




dtnrhi said:


> Do you guys think there will be any downtime of WOC to get the new Winter Dreams or whatever going? Or did they do something regarding this when it was shut down in February.



*dtnrhi --*

We can't be sure, of course, but supposedly World of Color is set up so that it can easily and quickly transition into a holiday version.  I think it has already been tested a bit, just recently.  I would think that if it were down at all, it might just be for one day leading up to it.  But even that is a stretch, though.  I'm not sure it would be down at all.  To me it seems like World of Color could just go from the regular version to the holiday version in 24 hours, but I could be very wrong.

Honestly, I keep thinking that Disney may be trying to get Winter Dreams open earlier than 11/15, to take advantage of the Veterans Day holiday crowds over the previous weekend.  It is possible that it could soft open before 11/15.  There may be some sort of Annual Pass holder preview or something.  I can see Disney doing something like that.



Orbitron said:


> Yes, you are right with the Halloween thread, that was two years ago!  I'm here often, but I don't write a lot.
> 
> I also think that we will love it, can't wait to see all the photos!
> 
> That sounds good, so we did choose a good time to come to California. I would love to see the Candlelight Ceremony!
> 
> I'm sure we will!



*Orbitron --*

Yes, I think you chose a good time to come to California and to Disneyland.  As the photos begin to roll in over the next few months, you will see that there is a lot to look forward to on your December trip!




winkytink said:


> Wow, just found this thread and it rocks!! I am so glad I found it. Thanks to all who have contributed! We are hoping to be visiting CA for Christmas and I can't resist trying to convince DH to spend Christmas Day at DL!!



*winkytink --*

Welcome!  I'm so glad you joined us.  

Starting in 3 days (Mon., August 5th) we will begin the 3rd Annual Theme Week Countdown, which will basically last for 3 months and focus on different aspects -- or "themes" -- of the Disneyland Resort Holiday season, in photos (and I give a bit of an intro to each theme to start it off).  

So you picked a good time to join -- just in time for the photos to start flowing!  (And, of course, in between themes we will be discussing any breaking news, rumors or info about the season as it comes in.)  

Hopefully the theme Week Countdown can help to convince your DH to spend Christmas at DL!





mrwinky said:


> So is this 100% confirmed that they have changed the Official change over from Nov 12 to 15th? We are booked at the Hojo with 50% off rate for the week of 9-16th, I just called to see if they have it for the following week (which actually works better since airfare is $400 cheaper) but they don't have any rooms at that rate. GRRRRR now do we go with the original dates, and get 1 day of change over (since 16th is our flight date) and save money



Hello, *mrwinky*!

I don't trust Disney and the info that they release now, but yes -- it appears that November 15th is the start date.  Disneyland News is a website that posts press releases, and the Winter Dreams-related press release that is dated 7/25/13 states that 11/15 is the start date...whereas the Annual Pass _Backstage Pass_ newsletter said 11/12 was the date.

I think that It's a Small World Holiday will open a couple of days early.  It usually does.  Of course, Haunted Mansion Holiday will be open too.  

It's the other entertainment that is the question, like the parade, fireworks, snow, Winter Castle lighting at night, Jingle Jangle Jamboree, etc.  In the past 2 years, the holiday fireworks soft opened early when the season started on a Monday.  The fireworks would begin on the weekend prior to the start date.  This year, because the season supposedly is starting on a Friday once again (which is what used to happen pre-2011), I think that the fireworks _may_ begin early, and I even think that Winter Dreams _may_ begin a little early...but there is no way to know for sure if that will happen until we get to maybe a week or two before that point.




wildflower329 said:


> We are staying at HoJo's with the same deal the 11th-16th and are a little frustrated with the date change too (cant change our vacation dates though) but I figure almost all of the decorations will be up, and in the past, it looks like a lot has been soft opened. I am trying to not be annoyed and just know that no matter what, it will be a fun trip



*wildflower329  --*

Good outlook!  Yes, all of the decorations will be up (minus maybe a couple of small things), and IASWH will likely soft open on 11/13 or 11/14.  I would be shocked if it did not open early, because it always does (no matter which day of the week the season starts).  Hopefully other things will be running a bit early as well (I think that's the least Disney can do, after that goof on the dates!).

And you will at least get one full day (11/15) of the official season, so you can plan your time accordingly, to squeeze in as much on that day as possible!


----------



## jacs1234

> Hello, jacs1234!
> 
> I just wanted to say welcome back! (And just in time for the 3rd Annual Theme Week Countdown -- can you believe we are already in the 3rd year of it?!)
> 
> I think that there should be regular fireworks and a regular parade on Saturday, 11/9 -- unless, for some wild reason, Disney gets everything ready ahead of schedule and begins to soft open the holiday events.



Thanks Sherry
Time just goes so quickly.  I hope we get to at least see a regular parade, just once, just for something different.  I can't believe that this year will be my 6th trip at Christmas time, as long as everything works out of course.


----------



## Sherry E

jacs1234 said:


> Thanks Sherry
> Time just goes so quickly.  I hope we get to at least see a regular parade, just once, just for something different.  I can't believe that this year will be my 6th trip at Christmas time, as long as everything works out of course.



*jacs1234 --*

Yes, time does fly by so, so quickly.  It's almost scary how quickly it zips by.

If the holiday season were officially going to begin on Tues., 11/12, as was originally printed in the AP _Backstage Pass_ newsletter, I would think that there was a good chance of the Christmas parade running a couple of days early, and the holiday fireworks too.  

But now that it appears the season is actually starting on Friday, 11/15, I can't see that the Christmas parade would be running on the previous weekend.  I don't think it would start quite that early if 11/15 is actually the season start date.  A couple of days early I can see, but not 5 or 6 days early.

I think I've seen the Christmas Fantasy Parade enough to last me a while.  The song is still stuck in my head!


----------



## Lucrezia

Sherry E said:


> *Lucrezia --*
> 
> I think you can buy Halloween village things at Michael's!
> 
> I love The Grove, and I love that it is so close to me.  I love both The Grove and Farmers Market next to it.  Farmers Market (which is a historical landmark in L.A.) has a lot of good food made by small family-run businesses, and The Grove is just a nice place to go and spend a few hours.  It's a good place for celebrity watching.  They added in a Sprinkles Cupcakes last year.  "Extra" tapes there.  There is the nice fountain.  And The Grove is beautiful during the holiday season -- primarily at night.  They have a giant tree and all kinds of twinkling lights and snowfall every night.
> 
> I don't even mind the loud fireworks on that one night every year in November, because at least we get a letter from The Grove to alert us that the fireworks are coming.  It's not a surprise when they happen (which is always after 9 p.m., on a Sunday night, and the fireworks last for maybe 10 or 15 minutes), but they are definitely loud enough to wake the dead!
> 
> Isn't The Grove one of the only places in Southern California to have an American Girl store?  I thought I recalled someone telling me that at one point.



Thats very cool! I'm going to have to spend more time at The Grove our next trip to LA. The last time we only went to the American Girl Store with my nieces, haha---which, by the way, isn't just the only store of its kind in SoCal, but also the only American Girl store in all of California! I think there's one coming to Palo Alto, but right now (and for the past several years), its the one-and-only American Girl store to exist in the state. And yes, I am aware I know way too much about this for someone in their twenties with no kids, but I can't help it! My nieces have forced me to become an expert.  (By the way, to anyone coming to DL through LAX with a stop in Los Angeles with young daughters, if you're willing to spend an over-the-top amount of money on dolls, then the American Girl Place is for you... I really do recommend!)


----------



## larina

Lucrezia said:
			
		

> Thats very cool! I'm going to have to spend more time at The Grove our next trip to LA. The last time we only went to the American Girl Store with my nieces, haha---which, by the way, isn't just the only store of its kind in SoCal, but also the only American Girl store in all of California! I think there's one coming to Palo Alto, but right now (and for the past several years), its the one-and-only American Girl store to exist in the state. And yes, I am aware I know way too much about this for someone in their twenties with no kids, but I can't help it! My nieces have forced me to become an expert.  (By the way, to anyone coming to DL through LAX with a stop in Los Angeles with young daughters, if you're willing to spend an over-the-top amount of money on dolls, then the American Girl Place is for you... I really do recommend!)



Isn't it wonderful?? I thought I was taking my daughter and that it would be boring but it was wonderful! We did the dinner and the whole thing and just loved it. Spent hours there!!!


----------



## Delilah1310

Perhaps this has been discussed already - and forgive me if it has - but I'd like to know your collective thoughts about the Winter Dreams WOC.

Will this version likely be shown for both shows each night? I'm taking it that this is the first time they have tried this, correct? But it seems likely once it starts it will be the ONLY show they do.

Also do you think this will increase the demand to see WOC? I know it's still a crowded event on any given normal night, but this is probably going to increase the crowd some dont you think?

The press release mentions extended hours begin 11/15. What are they likely talking about - 8 am open ( so EMM at 7 am)?

Thanks!


----------



## Axlcat

DiznAymee said:


> Axlcat--
> 
> Have you seen these village setups on youtube?  Very creative and cool.  I've always wanted to do something like that but can't fathom even where to start.
> 
> /watch?v=yXEW8zQvgRo
> 
> /watch?v=f4hauqSvF0I



Hi Diz!  Here are the clickable links for those videos:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yXEW8zQvgRo

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f4hauqSvF0I

They are awesome!  Thanks so much for sharing them.  Since I'm new to building a village, it helps to see what others have done with their set-up.  The first video even shows a few shots at the end of the village being constructed.  I would imagine these people leave their villages up year round, and that makes it easier to continually expand.  

All the NBX houses and the train set are made by Hawthorne Village and sold by Bradford Exchange.  Unfortunately, the ones you see in these videos have been retired for some time now, and can only be purchased on the secondary market.  But a new issue of the houses has been released in the last couple of years - it's a black light version unlike the original which were light-up.  You can still purchase it through Bradford Exchange.  There were 28 buildings total in the first series (not sure about the second since it's ongoing), and the train set has 12 cars. 

I'm having a blast collecting this stuff, but admit that I am very nervous about setting it up, and not just because of my cat.   The videos show how elaborate these villages can be.  The pieces are all very detailed, but they are also extremely delicate, and sometimes I think I would just rather leave them in their boxes and pull them out on occasion to look at them.   I'm now looking for a good table, and once I have that, I'll get started.



Sherry E said:


> And, within the last few years, there was a whole Main Street collection sold for the holidays, with replicas of the Emporium, the Fire Station and maybe City Hall (I can't recall, because I didn't get any of those pieces).



This set is what helped me find the DIS boards.   I saw some of the pieces for sale on Ebay last Christmas and decided to google to see if I could find some more information on them, and found a discussion on the Collector board here.  I have this set on my want list.  Is it possible that they can still be found in any of the stores at Disneyland?


----------



## Lucrezia

larina said:


> Isn't it wonderful?? I thought I was taking my daughter and that it would be boring but it was wonderful! We did the dinner and the whole thing and just loved it. Spent hours there!!!



I know, it really is a special place. I was impressed by how good the restaurant was, too! We took my nieces to NYC last year and went to the American Girl Place there, and it was even better. Spent the entire day there. Three whole floors of doll heaven... I'm actually excited to go back  Sorry to everyone that this was so


----------



## Sherry E

Lucrezia said:


> Thats very cool! I'm going to have to spend more time at The Grove our next trip to LA. The last time we only went to the American Girl Store with my nieces, haha---which, by the way, isn't just the only store of its kind in SoCal, but also the only American Girl store in all of California! I think there's one coming to Palo Alto, but right now (and for the past several years), its the one-and-only American Girl store to exist in the state. And yes, I am aware I know way too much about this for someone in their twenties with no kids, but I can't help it! My nieces have forced me to become an expert.  (By the way, to anyone coming to DL through LAX with a stop in Los Angeles with young daughters, if you're willing to spend an over-the-top amount of money on dolls, then the American Girl Place is for you... I really do recommend!)



*Lucrezia --*

Ahhh, I see.  So the American Girl store/restaurant is even more exclusive than I realized!  I had no idea it was the only store in California.    Don't worry about your knowledge of the American Girl store -- most of the people I know wonder why I know so much about DLR and why I love holidays so much when I don't have kids.  I don't even have any nieces to force me into learning about anything!  It's all me!

Yes, The Grove and Farmers Market are wonderful -- especially during the holidays.  Farmers Market is a place I used to go with my grandmother every Saturday morning as a child (she was also the one responsible for my first trip to DL), so it holds a special place in my heart and I think I would feel a big loss if ever I moved to a different area that was far away from FM.  It has changed a lot over the years -- the addition of The Grove made it better in some ways and worse in some ways -- but there are still a lot of great little stands inside the market, like at least 5 bake shops, a couple of ice cream places, a couple of candy places (Littlejohn's -- yum!), great BBQ, the Gumbo Pot, etc.  Some of the newer additions to FM include Dylan's Candy Bar.  

Meanwhile, The Grove has See's Candies (free samples!) and Sprinkles Cupcakes (as well as American Girl) -- what more do you need?





Delilah1310 said:


> Perhaps this has been discussed already - and forgive me if it has - but I'd like to know your collective thoughts about the Winter Dreams WOC.
> 
> Will this version likely be shown for both shows each night? I'm taking it that this is the first time they have tried this, correct? But it seems likely once it starts it will be the ONLY show they do.
> 
> Also do you think this will increase the demand to see WOC? I know it's still a crowded event on any given normal night, but this is probably going to increase the crowd some dont you think?
> 
> The press release mentions extended hours begin 11/15. What are they likely talking about - 8 am open ( so EMM at 7 am)?
> 
> Thanks!



*Delilah1310 --*

Hello!

Yes.  This is the first time a full holiday/Winter version of WoC has been attempted.  There has been a little Prep & Landing intro/segment for the last couple of years, but not a full-fledged holiday version of the show.  This is uncharted territory so we can't be sure of too much just yet.

I would assume that once Winter Dreams begins on 11/15, the holiday version will run all season long -- all the way to early January.  I would be shocked if that didn't happen.  I don't know if there will be 2 shows every night, or if some nights might have only one show  -- I haven't kept track of the 'regular' WoC schedule for a while -- but however many shows there are, I would expect them all to be Winter Dreams.

I would imagine that there is a very good chance that Winter Dreams will increase crowds in DCA a bit, or at least in the general vicinity of World of Color.  Anytime a new event comes along -- especially if it is a holiday event -- people will flock to see it.  I have no idea how long the novelty of this show will last, but I would expect that a lot of people will see it.  It will give some folks a renewed interest in World of Color, as the original version may have become stale to some.

As for the extended hours, I'm not sure at all.  Disney may be extending the hours even more/longer solely because of Winter Dreams.  I would not expect the park to open any earlier than 9 a.m. on weekdays in mid-November and early December for the general public, but I could be very wrong.

If Disney does some sort of Limited Time Magic thing that ties in with Winter Dreams, it could involve longer hours as well.  It's hard to say what will happen because this is the first year we are getting this show.





Axlcat said:


> This set is what helped me find the DIS boards.   I saw some of the pieces for sale on Ebay last Christmas and decided to google to see if I could find some more information on them, and found a discussion on the Collector board here.  I have this set on my want list.  Is it possible that they can still be found in any of the stores at Disneyland?



*Axlcat -*

I did not see those specific Main Street holiday models when I was making my photo-spree rounds in the shops last year.  I would have taken pictures of them.  I saw some other little houses/models, of a gas station and a diner sort of thing -- but those didn't seem to be replicas of anything in Disneyland.

I have a feeling the Main Street pieces were a limited edition sort of thing, only available for a year or two.  Sometimes Disney will bring certain pieces back in a similar form -- so they could always reappear -- but I didn't see any last year at all.  I know that by the time I learned about the set a few years ago, it had already been out for at least one or two holiday seasons (and I somehow missed it ).


----------



## DiznAymee

Axlcat--

Thanks for the tips!  I've actually been in moderate communication with the ones who made the first village.  They've suggested things like baked clay, how to run wires, etc.  They mentioned once to me that they have pets too, so I can ask them how they deal with that sort of thing, or perhaps you can get in touch and get some advice from them too.

I have a few houses in the collection myself, and made a simple layout--but nothing really to brag about.  My goal is to make it elaborate on some scale.  But for the past year ever since I came across those videos, I've been planning and sketching how to exactly build this and determining if I am biting off more than I can chew.  Work schedule is busy, and I like to budget things to the penny or nickel.

And in the meantime, when I get that urge to look at something Nightmare related, I'll just play one of these videos for inspiration.


----------



## Axlcat

Diz, it sounds like you are much further along than I am with your village.  You're definitely more of a planner, so I think you'll end up with a really nice display.  I'm kind of winging it, which is probably a big mistake.  I've bought some platforms and ground cover, as well as tons of accessories, so I need to get serious when I finally get my table.  Space will probably prevent me from having anything near as elaborate as the villages in those videos, but it's nice to have references like that to show you what is possible.


----------



## KCmike

Delilah1310 said:


> Perhaps this has been discussed already - and forgive me if it has - but I'd like to know your collective thoughts about the Winter Dreams WOC.
> 
> Will this version likely be shown for both shows each night? I'm taking it that this is the first time they have tried this, correct? But it seems likely once it starts it will be the ONLY show they do.
> 
> Also do you think this will increase the demand to see WOC? I know it's still a crowded event on any given normal night, but this is probably going to increase the crowd some dont you think?
> 
> The press release mentions extended hours begin 11/15. What are they likely talking about - 8 am open ( so EMM at 7 am)?
> 
> Thanks!



Interesting.  I missed the verbage on extended hours.


----------



## jacs1234

Sherry E said:


> *jacs1234 --*
> 
> Yes, time does fly by so, so quickly.  It's almost scary how quickly it zips by.
> 
> If the holiday season were officially going to begin on Tues., 11/12, as was originally printed in the AP _Backstage Pass_ newsletter, I would think that there was a good chance of the Christmas parade running a couple of days early, and the holiday fireworks too.
> 
> But now that it appears the season is actually starting on Friday, 11/15, I can't see that the Christmas parade would be running on the previous weekend.  I don't think it would start quite that early if 11/15 is actually the season start date.  A couple of days early I can see, but not 5 or 6 days early.
> 
> I think I've seen the Christmas Fantasy Parade enough to last me a while.  The song is still stuck in my head!



Yes, that song, that song   I could sing it to you word for word right now  

We booked our flights and we get there on November 11th.  Veterans day.  I am losing hope of the soundsational parade being on.


----------



## Sherry E

_*Its time to start the Third Annual Theme Week Countdown!!*_



*14 Weeks and 4 Days Until the
Holiday Season Begins at Disneyland Resort!!!! *​

_*With each new week will come a different Disneyland Resort holiday theme!

As I have previously mentioned in this Superthread, Ill be showcasing a particular aspect of DLR's holiday celebration each week until the start of November.  There are many themes to come over the next few months, including 13 main weekly themes (a new one every Monday through October 28, 2013); 6 mini-themes which will be featured each day from 10/29/13  11/3/13, and a final Holiday Cornucopia theme on Monday, November 4th (there will be more details about what the Cornucopia can include when we get closer to that date!).

Those of you who have participated in previous Theme Week Countdowns may notice that this years Countdown is beginning and ending slightly earlier than usual.  I am kicking off the Countdown three weeks earlier than I typically do, and I am ending it the week before the Holidays at DLR officially commence (according to Disneyland News, the season begins on November 15, 2013).  The reason for that is, once November starts and the decorations in the parks appear little by little each day, our attention shifts to learning information and seeing photos of what is new for the current seasons celebration.

Theme Week Countdowns are a great way to keep the photos rolling in on a regular basis and build anticipation for November at the Disneyland Resort!  This is also a way to display the different elements, nuances and details of the Holidays at DLR that may be totally new to some visitors...or previously unnoticed/undiscovered by others.  Finally, this is an excellent way for our Theme Week Countdown participants to shine a light on their wonderful photos and attract visitors to their Trip Reports, blogs, etc.  

Sowhat will be our very first theme of 2013?  What better way to launch our 2013 Countdown than by celebrating some of the most universally iconic symbols of any holiday season?  Today, lets turn our focus to the glorious -- and sometimes goofy -- staples of the Disneyland Resort holidays...... *_




*In the Spotlight this Week......

CHRISTMAS TREES and WREATHS!!!*​




_*As beautiful stalwarts of the merriest months at Disneyland Resort, the prolific Christmas tree and wreath are presented in wide variety of themes, sizes and/or colors from land to land.  There are very small trees featured in window displays along Main Street.  There are huge trees or wreaths welcoming people through the gates or greeting guests in hotel lobbies.  There are trees or wreaths in almost every restaurant and shop.  There are trees inside Its a Small World Holiday and rather menacing wreaths in Haunted Mansion Holiday.  There are trees and wreaths festooned with a bounty of ornaments, while others are rather bare.  Todays code word is: Christmas.  There are trees and wreaths which look as though they were made of sweet confections andautomotive parts?   There are trees in plain view, and others in unexpectedly hidden locations.  Some trees/wreaths are more traditional.  Some trees/wreaths are very unique.  No matter how they are decorated they are always perfect for their settings.

From the elegant to the eccentricfrom the stately to the silly...from the towering to the tinyfrom the magnificent to the mediocrethe Christmas tree and wreath are ever present around Disneyland Resort.  If you are visiting Disneyland Resort for the holiday season, take a little time to admire them!  
*_ 





_*Let me start with the trees (there are over 700 of them around DLR!!!)



New to the California Adventure landscape in 2012 was the grand Buena Vista Street tree, which was stunning in the daytime and after dark


















Meanwhile, in nearby Cars Land, these were just a few of the many creatively kooky trees that served as punctuation marks for the streets of Radiator Springs (dont worry  you will be seeing much more of Cars Land in the Theme Week Countdown in future weeks)
























Another colorful tree anchored the Paradise Pier section of California Adventure



















Across the Esplanade in Disneyland, Toontowns tree displayed a telltale cartoonish style that can only be found in that specific location.  While this was not one of Toontowns better trees over the years, it was very fitting with the theme of the land











Main Streets magnificent tree stands at the edge of Town Square and greets you when you enter Disneyland

















The Coke Corner tree!  Santa loves his cola before a long night out on the sleigh








I love the teeny tiny bottles!








This Coca Cola train must be delivering more bottles to a thirsty Santa!












Over at the Jingle Jangle Jamboree (formerly known as the Reindeer Round-Up) in Frontierland, this cake tree almost looked good enough to eat!...












New Orleans Squares lovely tree is usually decorated with crescent moons, among other items, to symbolize Crescent City  a nickname to which New Orleans is commonly referred












This tree in Pooh Corner in Critter Country is topped with a hive, from which hunny drips to coat the ornaments



















The 3 hotels of the Disneyland Resort are not to be outdone.  The striking tree that greets guests in the Paradise Pier Hotel lobby glows in warm blue-green tones.  The Grand Californian Hotels regal tree stands tall, twinkling in gold lights and adorned with elegantly rustic accents.  The Disneyland Hotel has many trees (at least one in each tower), but none can compare to the delightfully daffy -- slightly askew -- tree at Goofys Kitchen character meal

PPH








GCH













White Water Snacks tree has maintained a fishing/canoe theme over the years








Goofys Kitchen is a bit off-kilter in the DLH














And in Downtown Disney, some of the shops/stores put their own spin on Christmas trees!



The small Nightmare Before Christmas-themed tree in World of Disney (this was the 2010 version, but there have been other versions since then) is definitely one of the more interesting trees to be found anywhere in DLR










The candy trees in Marcelines Confectionery are a sweet holiday touch









*_​



_* I will post photos of some of the themed Wreaths later today or during the week (and maybe a few more trees photos as well!).*_


_* Please feel free to post your photos of Disneyland Resorts Christmas trees and wreaths all week long (not just today)!  Then, stay tuned for a new theme on Monday, August 12th!!  Some great themes are coming up in the next few weeks, so get your photos ready! *_


----------



## mom2rtk

Yeah! The day we've all been waiting for! 

Thanks so much for this Sherry. We take my son to school next weekend, and this is just the distraction I need.


----------



## Phoenixrising

I love the pics Sherry!! It's looking like I'm going to have to steal the battery out of DH's camera, so I can take more pics in a day (our camera's are the same make, but the batteries are interchangeable, even though mine is a better camera). My average battery life is for around 250 pics, and I can take alot more than that in a day if I'm in the mood. I'm really looking forward to seeing more pic's of the Christmas season. 

Trish


----------



## Cheshirecatty

*Beautiful pics Sherry*--Thank you! Thank you! Thank you!

Thanks also, for throwing in my favorite PPH tree!

Why is it, do you think, that I am irresistibly drawn to the phrase *"Holiday Cornucopia"*?

Love it!!!


----------



## Axlcat

This is excellent!!!!


----------



## mvf-m11c

Very nice startup to the Christmas Theme Week Countdown. I had a hunch that you would show that ugly Toontown plastic Christmas tree. Here are my pictures of the trees and wreaths during the Holiday season.

NOS Railroad Station Wreath





NOS Hanging Wreath 





Poohs Corner store Christmas Tree





La Boutique de Noel store Christmas tree





Court of Angels tree





Main Street Town Square tree





Former Golden Gate Bridge Wreath





The original Christmas tree at Minnies House





The original Christmas tree at Mickeys House





Mickeys Toontown Christmas tree





Splash Mountain Christmas tree





Refreshment Corner Café or known at Coke Corner Christmas tree





DCA Christmas Wreath that was on the backside entrance when Buena Vista Street was under construction in 2011.





Frontierland Christmas Wreath





Sleeping Beauty Castle Wreath





DCA Boardwalk Pizza & Pasta restaurant





Mickey shape Wreath over the streets of Main Street





DCA Christmas Wreath at Paradise Pier right close to the restaurants





LeBat en Rouge store with a bone Christmas Wreath





Buena Vista Christmas tree





Radiator Springs Courthouse Christmas tree





Sandbag Christmas Tree at Sarges Surplus Hut





If I have time today, I will post more trees and wreaths at the DLR.


----------



## dolphingirl47

I was going to hold off until next year as I will not get to experience the holiday season until November 2014, but I could not resist any longer.

Corinna


----------



## Sherry E

Okay, so *Bret/mvf-m11c* now has one entry into the random draw for the first $25 Disney Gift Card.  

Anyone else is welcome to post their tree/wreath photos from now through Sunday, August 11.  Monday, August 12th is a new theme week.  Whether you have one photo or 10 photos or 20 photos that fit the theme, it is a guaranteed entry into the contest (it's one entry per theme to which you contribute) for each week that you participate. 

The code word challenge for the second $25 Disney gift card, on the other hand, is going to be based on (1) paying attention to my Theme Week intros; (2) keeping an accurate log of each code word and its corresponding theme, in order each week; then (3) figuring out the song to which all of the code words belong...and; finally (4) being the first person to post the correct list of the words/themes (in order) and the song!!

So all of you out there who have decided to not share photos and instead follow the code word challenge (you can't do both, unless you want to just post photos without an entry into the random draw but would rather play along and try to win via the code word fun!) -- keep those above points in mind!  

Make sure you have the correct code word and DO NOT SHARE IT!!!!  Do not hint at it or give clues or anything.  Keep it to yourself!  It is every man, woman and child for him/herself in the code word challenge! 

The good news is that you do not have to jot the code word and theme down each week -- you can play catch up and do it later, but the further along the thread moves and the more pages that turn (it will pick up steam as we get deeper into the Theme Weeks), it could be harder to keep up with as you will have to backtrack or search to find the Theme Week Intros that you missed!


​


*Bret --*

I literally laughed out loud when I read your comment, "_I had a hunch that you would show that ugly Toontown plastic Christmas tree._"   I thought of you when I decided to include it because I know you agree with me about that tree!  It is not a good tree compared to the old Toontown tree!

I debated on whether or not I would include the tree in this Theme Week or just wait until we get to Toontown week down the road (I may include it again at that point), but I figured that I'd better give an accurate representation of the trees of DLR -- some of them are wonderfully themed and detailed; while others are, um, not so good.

As always, your photos are great (and everyone will love seeing them as the Theme Weeks carry on).  I especially like the "DCA Christmas Wreath at Paradise Pier right close to the restaurants" photo.  For some reason, I don't remember seeing that photo in your TR at any point.  I must have overlooked it, but I like the angle as well as the lighting.


​
*Janet, Trish, Cheshirecatty, Axlcat --*

Thank you!  I'm so glad you all are enjoying the very early stages of the Countdown.  As you know, we have a lot of ground to cover an a long way to go.  Things tend to start off slowly and pick up steam as more people figure out what we're doing in this thread.  So hopefully some of our other DIS'ers (who are likely busy right now) will post their contributions soon!

But, realistically, even if Bret and I were the only ones posting photos, between the volume of photos he takes and the volume of photos I take, you'd still have a lot to look at for the next few months!!

*Cheshirecatty* -- Basically, the "Holiday Cornucopia" title is just a snazzier, holiday-esque way of saying "Miscellaneous." That week will be the week when everyone can either post photos that they didn't have time to share in previous Theme Weeks (so they can keep that in mind if they miss a Theme Week somewhere along the line), *OR* it can be a compilation of the photographer's favorite photos from all the themes combined; *OR* it can even be something like, say, a few favorite photos from WDW holiday trips or from other non-Disney holiday trips!!  As long as it is some sort of holiday photo and it belongs to the person who posts it, it can go into the Holiday Cornucopia final Theme Week.  

Of course I posted a photo of the PPH tree!  I wouldn't leave it out!  (It will be making another appearance later, in the weeks to come!)



dolphingirl47 said:


> I was going to hold off until next year as I will not get to experience the holiday season until November 2014, but I could not resist any longer.
> 
> Corinna



Welcome, *Corinna*!  

I'm glad you gave in to the urge and joined in!


----------



## funatdisney

*Cars Land Trees. Taken at night in the rain:*


----------



## funatdisney

*DCA Wreath. (See it was raining!)*


----------



## Tink121212

Love it...thank you! I can't wait to the parks this holiday, it always takes my breath away at night time! I still reinventing seeing the castle for the first time...absolutely breathtaking!


----------



## Sherry E

*Liza --*

Beautiful pictures!  I sometimes forget how pretty the Mater tree is at night, even though "pretty" is not typically a word one would associate with the Mater tree in the daytime!

You know, I really like that last photo of the wreath, with the raindrops on the lens (I'm sure you were probably trying to get the shot before the whole camera became waterlogged)!  It's an interesting view that we don't often see -- I think those wreaths are more commonly seen in the daytime so the nighttime perspective is nice; plus, we get the Flo's sign too; and we rarely see any signs of weather (other than sun) in DLR photos.  I think the raindrops add a nice seasonal element to it!

You're entered into the random draw for the first $25 Disney Gift Card!


----------



## funatdisney

Sherry E said:


> *Liza --*
> 
> Beautiful pictures!  I sometimes forget how pretty the Mater tree is at night, even though "pretty" is not typically a word one would associate with the Mater tree in the daytime!
> 
> You know, I really like that last photo of the wreath, with the raindrops on the lens (I'm sure you were probably trying to get the shot before the whole camera became waterlogged)!  It's an interesting view that we don't often see -- I think those wreaths are more commonly seen in the daytime so the nighttime perspective is nice; plus, we get the Flo's sign too; and we rarely see any signs of weather (other than sun) in DLR photos.  I think the raindrops add a nice seasonal element to it!



*Sherry E*, thank you. It rained pretty much all night. I tried to get some rain drops shots without damaging my old and trusted camera. This on was the only one that really came out. A pretty good too. It is one of my favorite Holiday shots.

I'm still looking for my night time wreath shots of the Sleeping Beauty Castle from a couple of years ago. I'll post them when I find them.


----------



## Sherry E

Tink121212 said:


> Love it...thank you! I can't wait to the parks this holiday, it always takes my breath away at night time! I still reinventing seeing the castle for the first time...absolutely breathtaking!




Hello, *Tink121212*!

You can be sure that you will be seeing the Winter Castle in one of the future Theme Weeks in this thread over the next few months.  I won't say which week it will be, but it will be making an appearance in the not too distant future!  It amazes me how phenomenal some of the Castle photos are, as taken by many photographers on this board.  Just stunning!

I think that, in particular, Main Street is one of the most beautiful places in all of Disneyland Resort at night.  When you step into Town Square and look down Main Street, past all of the colorful lights, to the Castle sparkling in the distance, it is truly a sight to behold.  I think that it really sets the tone for the "magic" (to use that overused word) that is the holiday season.



funatdisney said:


> *Sherry E*, thank you. It rained pretty much all night. I tried to get some rain drops shots without damaging my old and trusted camera. This on was the only one that really came out. A pretty good too. It is one of my favorite Holiday shots.
> 
> I'm still looking for my night time wreath shots of the Sleeping Beauty Castle from a couple of years ago. I'll post them when I find them.



*Liza -*

Cool!  I love that nighttime Castle wreath!  I think a lot of folks don't pay much attention to the wreaths (they probably just figure that a wreath is a wreath is a wreath), but when the wreaths are presented in a way such as this -- where we are specifically focused on them and can look at the details -- those folks may notice that some of the wreaths are almost as interesting as some of the trees!

I didn't even begin to get into my wreath photos yet because I wanted to start with the trees (it was faster for me to do it that way at the moment I was putting together the intro post), but as I was collecting the tree shots I kept passing random wreath photos, thinking, "Ooooh!  I forgot that one!  I have to use that later!"  There are a lot of interesting themed wreaths all over DLR.


----------



## tksbaskets

Doing the happy countdown dance   No Cars Land pictures from me but I do have some to contribute (although none of the ugly plastic tree )

CGH 2009





GCG 2012





It's a wreath right?





White Water Snacks 2009





WWS 2012, not a lot of change





DL Mainstreet (for you Deej)





NOS 2009 - _notice all the beautiful hanging lights draped across the street._





Paradise Pier





Mainstreet USA





Mainstreet 2012










Paradise Pier 2012





Castle 2012





GCH bar


----------



## Luisa

Yay, I've been waiting for this to start! The photos everyone has put up so far have been great! I've got one to contribute before I dash off to work, will add some more tonight. 





Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## PHXscuba

Yay! Wreaths and trees, some of my favorites! I will have to copy all of my Christmas-trip photos off of DH's computer and see what I've got. Tomorrow!

Great way to kick it off ... can't wait until December rolls around 

PHXscuba


----------



## czmom

tksbaskets said:


> Castle 2012



I LOVE this picture! I thought I was excited before....but now I am _*really*_ excited!!! 

Sherry- thanks again for all the work you do in this thread and themed weeks.


----------



## Mickeybell

Yeah!!! I'm excited that the countdown has begun!  It means we are getting closer to Christmas time!  
I don't have a lot of photos but I do have a couple Christmas tree pictures to share.

This is the tree in DCA by the pier.




The Christmas tree on main street.




A tree from the Christmas parade


----------



## Orbitron

Great pictures, what a pity I don't have any to share! Maybe next year! I'm going to follow the code word challenge, that's for sure!  I'm looking foward to seeing many fantastic Christmas photos here!


----------



## mvf-m11c

Sherry E said:


> *Bret --*
> 
> I literally laughed out loud when I read your comment, "_I had a hunch that you would show that ugly Toontown plastic Christmas tree._"   I thought of you when I decided to include it because I know you agree with me about that tree!  It is not a good tree compared to the old Toontown tree!
> 
> I debated on whether or not I would include the tree in this Theme Week or just wait until we get to Toontown week down the road (I may include it again at that point), but I figured that I'd better give an accurate representation of the trees of DLR -- some of them are wonderfully themed and detailed; while others are, um, not so good.
> 
> As always, your photos are great (and everyone will love seeing them as the Theme Weeks carry on).  I especially like the "DCA Christmas Wreath at Paradise Pier right close to the restaurants" photo.  For some reason, I don't remember seeing that photo in your TR at any point.  I must have overlooked it, but I like the angle as well as the lighting.
> 
> 
> ​



We did talk about those ugly plastic Christmas trees from the former Mickey's Toontown Fair at the MK until they came to DL in 2011. It would have been nice if DL would bring back the old trees then those plastic ones. 

Just like you, I am trying not to show all the different trees and wreaths from other different lands when we have so many different theme week countdowns. So I am trying to randomize it with some different land and areas at the DLR. It is tough to choose different pictures and don't use them again during another theme week countdown.

Thank you Sherry.  The DCA Christmas Wreath at Paradise Pier that is close to the restaurants is a very nice one at night. That wreath picture was from 2011 where I didn't get a picture of it last year which was surprising. 


Very nice pictures TK, Liza, and everyone.

Liza - I really like your picture of the wreath at CL when it was raining where it makes it even special to see. I like taking pictures when it is raining even though I have to keep my DSLR from getting wet. When I go to DL during the Holiday season later this year, I will be prepared with a rain cover for my camera so I won't have to worry about it getting wet. 

TK - Very nice pictures of the trees in the GCH. I really need to see the Christmas tree in the GCH lobby. But those times during in mid November where it isn't decorated yet is a little disappointing of not seeing it. Maybe this year I will be able to see the tree.


----------



## KCmike

*Sherry * will the reindeer be there for Christmas this year?


----------



## KCmike

Here are some photos...hope these count for the topic this week!


----------



## pattyduke34

Here are a few more for everyone!



































I will look for some wreaths next!  I am sooo excited my daughter and I get to
take a quick trip for the Holiday season this year!


----------



## Sherry E

*TK, Luisa, Mickeybell and KCmike*  -- 

Awesome contributions!  Thank you.  You're all entered into the random draw for the gift card!



*PHX* -- 

Hello!  Welcome!  I don't think you have posted in this thread since I had to begin a new one at the end of last year (when we hit the page limit in the former Superthread).  I hope you're able to scrape up some tree/wreath photos!



*Bret -- *

Of course, you can always use certain photos again if they fit a theme (it's up to you), but I know how you feel about not really wanting to post the same pictures more than once, and trying to come up with different photos for each theme!

I really wish that DLR would just get the hotels decorated at the same time they get the parks decorated.  It can't take longer than a day or two for all 3 hotels.  They advertise the hotels as being sparkly and merry and all of that -- they even mentioned the hotels in the recent Disneyland News press release -- and yet, they don't seem to want to get them decorated until after Thanksgiving.  I hope that this year they may get the hotel decorations up a little early.


*Orbitron & czmom -- *

I'm so glad you're enjoying the Theme Week Countdown so far!  As you can tell, we have a lot of territory to cover over the next 3 months!  Hopefully it will help to build excitement for everyone's trips.  

*Orbitron*-- I'm glad you're participating in the code word challenge!  

*czmom --* Thank you for the kind words.  I'm glad this thread is of use/help to people as well as being informative and fun.





KCmike said:


> *Sherry * will the reindeer be there for Christmas this year?



*Mike --*

I was hoping we'd be treated to some of your amazing photos in this Theme Week!  Yes, of course, those photos fit the tree/wreath theme!  It is very interesting to see the different vantage points and perspectives of the shots from everyone, and how the trees and wreaths fit into them -- but so far they have all fit!

Sadly, I have a feeling that the reindeer will not be back at the Round-Up this year.  Last year the Reindeer Round-Up became the Jingle Jangle Jamboree and the layout of the space was a bit different.  Less cluttered in some spots; fewer knick knacks here and there; more characters in holiday attire -- and Billy Hill & the Holiday Hillbillies (with an appearance by a few of the Country Bears) cranking out the tunes onstage.  When the Jingle Jangle Jamboree opened, the reindeer were not there.  Other animals were there, but not the reindeer.  What's funny is that there is still an abundance of reindeer decor in certain areas of the JJJ -- holdover decorations from when it was the Round-Up. So the reindeer is referenced everywhere in the motif, but there were no live reindeer on the premises in 2012.



*pattyduke34 --*

Wonderful photos!  DLR is so beautiful at night.  I was just about to sign off and saw that you had posted!  You're entered into the random draw!


​


----------



## Luisa

OK, finally got some time to add a few more. I'm loving everyone else's, certainly feeling very festive now!





















Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## funatdisney

mvf-m11c said:


> Liza - I really like your picture of the wreath at CL when it was raining where it makes it even special to see. I like taking pictures when it is raining even though I have to keep my DSLR from getting wet. When I go to DL during the Holiday season later this year, I will be prepared with a rain cover for my camera so I won't have to worry about it getting wet.



Thank you Bret!  

It so rarely rains in California and I am rarely at DLR when it does. In addition, I am not usually there at night unless we are staying in a DVC villa. In this case, this weekend trip was a last minute trip. We just got really lucky and was able to book a studio. So I had to take the time to snap a few. Also the wet streets and the snow placed around Cars Land made a cool effect visually. It looked like Cars Land was in the middle of winter in between snowfalls.


----------



## funatdisney

Here is one of my favorite DLR Christmas pictures:
The GCH Christmas Tree


----------



## Phoenixrising

dtnrhi posted this info in a separate thread, but I thought I'd post it here too. According to the Disney Parks Blog, the official dates for Christmas time at DL are: November 12th to January 6th. There's no mention of a Christmas party on the blog, so we'll see how that goes.


----------



## dtnrhi

Phoenixrising said:


> dtnrhi posted this info in a separate thread, but I thought I'd post it here too. According to the Disney Parks Blog, the official dates for Christmas time at DL are: November 12th to January 6th. There's no mention of a Christmas party on the blog, so we'll see how that goes.



Yeah, here's the blog post:

"Here comes Santa Claus, right down Main Street, U.S.A.! Holidays at the Disneyland Resort will be bringing the merry once again, from November 12, 2013, through January 6, 2014. Theres so much to look forward to during this special season  you dont want to miss:
The all-new World of Color  Winter Dreams
Big Thunder Ranch Jamboree, where you can meet Santa Claus and enjoy games, music and crafts
Buena Vista Street and Cars Land and a bugs land decked out with holiday ornaments and décor
Wintertime nighttime funtime at Mad T Party
Phineas and Ferbs Rockin Rollin Dance Party: Holiday Edition
The return of Three Kings Day celebration
And of course Sleeping Beautys Winter Castle, Believein Holiday Magic fireworks show, A Christmas Fantasy parade, its a small world holiday and Haunted Mansion Holiday.
So start making your holiday plans now, because the Happiest Place on Earth is about to get merrier!"

It would be in bad taste to advertise all of that, and then make it a hard ticket party exclusive. I think we might be in the clear!


----------



## Autty40

dtnrhi said:
			
		

> Yeah, here's the blog post:
> 
> "Here comes Santa Claus, right down Main Street, U.S.A.! Holidays at the Disneyland Resort will be bringing the merry once again, from November 12, 2013, through January 6, 2014. There&#146;s so much to look forward to during this special season &#150; you don&#146;t want to miss:
> The all-new &#147;World of Color &#150; Winter Dreams&#148;
> Big Thunder Ranch Jamboree, where you can meet Santa Claus and enjoy games, music and crafts
> Buena Vista Street and Cars Land and &#147;a bug&#146;s land&#148; decked out with holiday ornaments and décor
> Wintertime nighttime funtime at Mad T Party
> &#147;Phineas and Ferb&#146;s Rockin&#146; Rollin&#146; Dance Party: Holiday Edition&#148;
> The return of Three Kings Day celebration
> And of course Sleeping Beauty&#146;s Winter Castle, &#147;Believe&#133;in Holiday Magic&#148; fireworks show, &#147;A Christmas Fantasy&#148; parade, &#147;it&#146;s a small world&#148; holiday and Haunted Mansion Holiday.
> So start making your holiday plans now, because the Happiest Place on Earth is about to get merrier!"
> 
> It would be in bad taste to advertise all of that, and then make it a hard ticket party exclusive. I think we might be in the clear!



On Facebook there was a separate link for the calendar of events. The only holiday party was scheduled for Disney World. There wasn't anything listed for Disneyland. It makes me happy since this will be my first holiday trip and I'd hate to miss out on the fireworks and parade.


----------



## funatdisney

Thanks for the info dtnrhi and Phoenixrising! 

Here is the link to the post: Holidays at the Disneyland Resort Returns November 12 Through January 6


----------



## dtnrhi

Autty40 said:


> On Facebook there was a separate link for the calendar of events. The only holiday party was scheduled for Disney World. There wasn't anything listed for Disneyland. It makes me happy since this will be my first holiday trip and I'd hate to miss out on the fireworks and parade.



Our first as well!


----------



## mrwinky

So now Xmas cross over is now Nov 12th and not the 15th? Just want to make sure prior to booking my flights etc

Thanks winky


----------



## PHXscuba

Yay to see the dates *officially* official for the holiday season!!

OK, here are my contributions for the "Tree and Wreath" theme o' the week. I tried to find ones I haven't seen posted this week. 

All photos taken in December 2010.


This wreath was hanging on the back of the main tower at the DLH. It is HUGE -- like 5 or 6 feet in diameter. 







The appropriately Goofy tree outside Goofy's Kitchen.







Wreath and nameplate in the Reindeer Roundup. (I always wanted to do a name sign like this when DS' room was cowboy-themed).







Inside It's A Small World Holiday












The big Paradise Pier Christmas tree -- I loved the Mickey Wheel reflection.





Enjoy!!


PHXscuba


----------



## Sherry E

Thank you, *Trish* for the heads up and *Liza* for actually providing the link!  And thanks, *dtnrhi*, for filling in the rest of the gaps in the info from the Blog.

Had it not been for Trish, I would not have known yet about the Blog because I have been busy rounding up more pictures for this week's Theme Week Countdown! 

The fact that dtnrhi started a separate thread wouldn't help me much if I am subscribed to this thread!  This is the primary thread where we discuss the bulk of the holiday info -- especially important info -- so if a piece of news comes out that references a certain date (for example, if it contradicts another piece of info we have already read) it is crucial that we know about here...in the Christmas Superthread!!!

Can I ask everyone here to please come here to this thread first, before starting a new thread, if you read holiday-related info of some kind -- and provide the link?  I do a lot to make things interesting, entertaining and informative for everyone here, so it would help me out a little bit if you all could do that for me.  Plus, the people who are actually subscribed to this thread will not necessarily know if another thread pops up with info if they are not reading the board.


Also, sometimes the info that people find out -- not counting today's Blog, because the Parks Blog is an official source -- is not always official, and when they post it in a separate thread it gets everyone confused, thinking that it is official.  I end up having to step in and clarify things!

Today's info simply goes back to what I reported that I saw in the Annual Pass _Backstage Pass_ newsletter -- a start date of 11/12.  That's not a new date for anyone because it was the date we were expecting prior to the Disneyland News Press release on 7/25 -- which said that 11/15 was the start date.  I think a Friday start date makes much more sense than a Tuesday start date, but I'm glad if those who planned for 11/12 are not cheated out of enjoying seasonal merriment because of a goof on Disney's part.

So, again, more confusion and contradiction of info by Disney.  So annoying.

Anyway, back to rounding up photos...



PHXscuba said:


> Yay to see the dates *officially* official for the holiday season!!
> 
> OK, here are my contributions for the "Tree and Wreath" theme o' the week. I tried to find ones I haven't seen posted this week.
> 
> All photos taken in December 2010.
> 
> 
> This wreath was hanging on the back of the main tower at the DLH. It is HUGE -- like 5 or 6 feet in diameter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The appropriately Goofy tree outside Goofy's Kitchen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wreath and nameplate in the Reindeer Roundup. (I always wanted to do a name sign like this when DS' room was cowboy-themed).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inside It's A Small World Holiday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The big Paradise Pier Christmas tree -- I loved the Mickey Wheel reflection.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy!!
> 
> 
> PHXscuba



*PHX --*

This is the 3rd time the darn season start date has been released by one of Disney's "official" sources -- they are really not on the ball in some office or another this year!

You're entered into the random draw for the gift card.

I didn't want your photos (which came in at the very end of the previous page) to be lost in the shuffle, so I quoted your post to bring it to the next page!  That way, the pictures won't be overlooked.  That Mickey's Fun Wheel reflection picture is a great perspective!

Don't worry about posting photos of trees/wreaths that you've already seen posted.  I can't/don't expect that everyone will have a vast array of different tree and wreath photos from which to pull, nor will they necessarily have a wealth of material for any other theme that is coming up in the next few months.  Inevitably, we will all end up posting photos of the same subjects in one way or the other, and that's perfectly fine!  

I beat you to the Goofy's Kitchen tree in my intro post yesterday morning!  Lol!  I was going to possibly post my 'giant wreath at the DLH' photo but I wasn't sure if I wanted to -- I was trying to find something else to post instead of that one.  Then I saw that you posted your photo of the giant DLH wreath (I love that wreath, by the way) and that made up my mind for me!  I was already on the fence about whether or not I was going to use it and then I knew it was time to pull up some other photos -- which is what I've been trying to do for the last couple of hours, but keep getting distracted by various things.


----------



## PHXscuba

Sherry, I must not have seen the Goofy's Kitchen tree in your plethora of pictures! As head-of-thread, you do have the advantage of going first every time!! I thought I had some of the older nicer Toontown trees but now I can't find them. 

I would kill to have that DLH wreath on my house!! I have a nice blank two-story-high wall by my front door that it would look smashing on.

And someday I hope to see the truly enormous Mickey-head wreath on the Contemporary Hotel in WDW. That's on the Disney bucket list for sure -- a trip to WDW at Christmastime. Think of all of the trees and wreaths there! 

PHXscuba


----------



## Axlcat

So just to be extra certain, the holiday-themed WOC starts on November 12 rather than November 15?  Just want to be sure since I'll be making a reservation at Carthay Circle.


----------



## tksbaskets

czmom said:


> I LOVE this picture! I thought I was excited before....but now I am _*really*_ excited!!!
> 
> Sherry- thanks again for all the work you do in this thread and themed weeks.



Thanks for the kind words about the pic and I second your shout out to Sherry!

Sherry - thanks for the Public Service Announcement about linking to other thread or posting in this one.  I for sure don't have time to read the general boards as much as I'd like but I am ALWAYS on this one if there are new replies.

Speaking of HOW FUN to open up the Christmas Superthread and see there were THREE new pages of fun!  Thanks to everyone for their contributions.  Over lunch I smiled looking at everyone's memories.

TK


----------



## robisonfamily

Looking at all the pictures makes me want to be there.we are going to disneyland in December and can't wait. Also wondering if the disneyland hotel has Xmas decorations up. Have never been there so can't wait to see what it looks like at Christmas time.


----------



## KCmike

funatdisney said:


> Here is one of my favorite DLR Christmas pictures:
> The GCH Christmas Tree



Gorgeous!  I've never seen it decked out for Christmas and unfortunately I won't again this year because we're going so early. Thanks for sharing.

So no extra mention of a hard ticket event for the Holidays from the Disney Blog!  Woo Hoo!!


----------



## funatdisney

KCmike said:


> Gorgeous!  I've never seen it decked out for Christmas and unfortunately I won't again this year because we're going so early. Thanks for sharing.



Thank you KCmike! 

IMHO, there is something so very special about the GCH during Christmas and their Tree is magnificent. GCH is our favorite Hotel and have many wonderful fond memories when we stay there any time of the year. But Christmas is a notch above. I am going forward to staying in a one bedroom villa this Christmas and is a perfect way to end a whirlwind of trips we have planned this year.

Sending you pixie dust magic your way in the hope you can see the GCH's Tree for yourself one day.


----------



## Sherry E

PHXscuba said:


> Sherry, I must not have seen the Goofy's Kitchen tree in your plethora of pictures! As head-of-thread, you do have the advantage of going first every time!! I thought I had some of the older nicer Toontown trees but now I can't find them.
> 
> I would kill to have that DLH wreath on my house!! I have a nice blank two-story-high wall by my front door that it would look smashing on.
> 
> And someday I hope to see the truly enormous Mickey-head wreath on the Contemporary Hotel in WDW. That's on the Disney bucket list for sure -- a trip to WDW at Christmastime. Think of all of the trees and wreaths there!
> 
> PHXscuba



*PHX --*

True.  As head-of-thread and Countdown Coordinator, I go first and I set up the themes!  Muahahahahahaha!

I posted the photo of the ugly new Toontown tree in my intro post.  Bret was the one who posted photos of some of the older trees (the good trees).

t sounds like the giant DLH wreath would be perfect for the space on your wall.  Now how can we get them to give it to you?

I have seen photos of the giant wreath on the Contemporary Hotel, and I think that looking at the photos makes me lose perspective on exactly how large it is.  I bet it is enormous in person.  For some reason it doesn't look as huge in the photos.





Axlcat said:


> So just to be extra certain, the holiday-themed WOC starts on November 12 rather than November 15?  Just want to be sure since I'll be making a reservation at Carthay Circle.



*Axlcat --*

You got me.  I am so annoyed at and confused by Disney this year.  Who the heck even knows what's happening?  Really, they have never been this back-and-forth with dates for the holiday season in the entire time I have been following the holiday happenings.

Honestly -- because I don't trust DLR at all -- I would not be shocked if what they do is some sort of Limited Time Magic Winter Dreams preview for AP holders on 11/12-11/14, and then open it for the general, non-AP public on 11/15.  I have no clue if that is what will happen, but I just have a hunch that Disneyland News would not have said the holiday season was beginning on 11/15 if something wasn't scheduled to begin on that day.  I could picture that scenario.  Also, The Parks Blog previously reported that Winter Dreams was beginning on 11/15 even before we saw the Press Release from Disneyland News.  Now, suddenly, the Parks Blog is saying the season begins on 11/12 even though it contradicts Disneyland News.

Your guess is as good as mine at this point!






tksbaskets said:


> Thanks for the kind words about the pic and I second your shout out to Sherry!
> 
> Sherry - thanks for the Public Service Announcement about linking to other thread or posting in this one.  I for sure don't have time to read the general boards as much as I'd like but I am ALWAYS on this one if there are new replies.
> 
> Speaking of HOW FUN to open up the Christmas Superthread and see there were THREE new pages of fun!  Thanks to everyone for their contributions.  Over lunch I smiled looking at everyone's memories.
> 
> TK



Thank you, *TK*!

You were one of the ones I thought of.  I know that there are some people who subscribe to threads and don't have time to pick up a lot of new threads, so if a new thread is started with info that isn't also reported here, the people who subscribe may miss it.  It's only because I got the email alert that Trish posted here that I found out about the Blog.  I would have seen it eventually, of course, but I wasn't on the DIS at that moment, reading threads, so I did not see the separate thread until after Trish's post.





robisonfamily said:


> Looking at all the pictures makes me want to be there.we are going to disneyland in December and can't wait. Also wondering if the disneyland hotel has Xmas decorations up. Have never been there so can't wait to see what it looks like at Christmas time.



Welcome, *robisonfamily*!

We will be covering the hotels in this Theme Week Countdown later down the line, sometime over the next few months.  Stay tuned!

Yes, the Disneyland Hotel gets decorated too and it will be decorated in December when you're in the parks.

On Page 1 of this thread, there is a post specifically dedicated to the hotels and Downtown Disney at Christmas time.  Here is the post -- http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=46975166&postcount=7.

Also, in my intro for the current Theme Week Countdown we are in (3 pages back), I mentioned that the hotels are not to be outdone with their decorations -- http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=49187232&postcount=926.  In that intro, I posted a photo of the Goofy's Kitchen tree, but I mentioned that there are trees in each tower of the Disneyland Hotel.  You will also see that I posted photos from the other hotels as well.

PHXscuba posted a photo of the giant wreath at Disneyland Hotel, above^^^.

Check out Page 1 (the first 9 posts on that page) for all sorts of holiday planning info and reading material!





KCmike said:


> So no extra mention of a hard ticket event for the Holidays from the Disney Blog!  Woo Hoo!!



*Mike --*

Yep.  No hard ticket announcement.  Today's Blog was very flimsy -- it almost seemed obligatory, like a "Let's pacify those people over in the Superthread with the Theme Weeks, and give them some info" sort of Blog!

But I still think we are in the clear as far as a party this year -- at least in any real way.  Maybe a Limited Time Magic thing, but not a full-scale party yet.

Then again, Disney seems so backwards this year about the info and dates they are giving out that who knows what they have in store...


----------



## dtnrhi

Our new trip dates look to be the weekend before Thanksgiving. We are doing Knott's as well as one day at each of the Disney parks. We are in the parks from Friday to Sunday (22-24), but need help deciding on which days to do which parks. What would you guys think, and how should crowds be compared to December 14-16 (Saturday-Monday)? 

Thanks for the expert advice


----------



## Sherry E

_* TREES!!





Buena Vista Street (Elias & Co.)  One of the first trees to be decorated with actual tinsel at Disneyland Resort...










More wacky trees in Cars Land...

Notice the peace signs in place of ornaments on this tree.  Also, notice the angel on top of the tree!








Another creative spin on a Christmas tree done Cars-style!









Goofy's Kitchen tree, close-up...









Downtown Disney -- World of Disney...

I showed you the 2010 version of the Nightmare Before Christmas tree in World of Disney.  Now here is the 2012 version of that tree... 








Main Street window display trees...







This mini-tree in a Main Street window display was filled with faux cookies, cakes and cupcakes!









Paradise Pier Hotel tree  close-up...










Toontown, circa 2010.  This was the colorful former town Christmas tree, also known as "The Good Tree" (not to be confused with The Bad Tree that moved into Toontown back in November 2011...














WREATHS!!




Cars Land...








Frontierland...








It's a Small World Holiday Mall (don't worry -- you'll be seeing more of IASWH in the coming weeks!)...









Candlelight Ceremony/Processional's Narrator podium sports a golden wreath...








Main Street - Carnation Café.  Notice that the crimson wreath has a carnation motif...








New Orleans Square...









You've seen the big, ornate New Orleans Square wreath that hangs over the entrance to that land in the photos from some of our other Theme Week participants.

Well, let's delve into that wreath's details a bit...













The little guy who is precociously perched on the wreath has the telltale crescent moon-shaped head, again referencing New Orleans' Crescent City nickname... 









Paradise Pier (in DCA)...

This is one of my favorite themed wreaths, in the character photo spot on the Pier.  Notice that the wreath is filled with assorted nautical/sea-inspired doodads, and notice that the wreath itself is used to form a larger hidden Mickey!














Paradise Pier Hotel...

Sometimes, when the wreath itself is not all that interesting, I like to make the photo of the wreath a bit more interesting for the purposes of presentation!














Santa's Reindeer Round-Up/Jingle Jangle Jamboree...

Notice the assortment of rustic odds and ends serving as ornaments on this wreath...







Toontown...

Sometimes the wreaths around DLR may contain unexpected visitors posing as Santa!








At Donald's boat...




*_​


----------



## Sherry E

dtnrhi said:


> Our new trip dates look to be the weekend before Thanksgiving. We are doing Knott's as well as one day at each of the Disney parks. We are in the parks from Friday to Sunday (22-24), but need help deciding on which days to do which parks. What would you guys think, and how should crowds be compared to December 14-16 (Saturday-Monday)?
> 
> Thanks for the expert advice



*dtnrhi --*

I think that the Sunday before Thanksgiving will probably get busier by the end of the day, as lots of folks show up for their week-long Thanksgiving vacations.  Prior to that it will likely be typical holiday season weekend crowds at DLR.

If I had to guess I would think the 12/14 - 12/16 dates would be less crowded than the pre-Thanksgiving dates, because a lot of folks are not out on Christmas break yet.

Maybe it would be better to do the 2 Disney parks on Friday and Saturday, so you can avoid the Sunday crowds?  I don't know if one day would be better or worse than another in that scenario, because weekends are busy in general.

Not sure about the Knott's crowds.  That might be something that PHXscuba can help with better than I can.


----------



## Pinup Mommy

Thank you for sharing some amazing photos, Sherry E! 


Here are a couple of wreathes from DCA 2012










Main Street Tree 2011 





I am so excited for the holidays


----------



## danimaroo

EEEE! I am very excited about this! Here are some photos of the Christmas Wreaths and Trees from last year's trip...


----------



## JacksGirlz

These pictures are just amazing.  I haven't been to DLR for the holidays since I was a kid in 1988!!  I'm not sure why since we have visited with my DD many times, just never around November/December.  This year we are coming from November 29th to December 4th and I am so excited to get to see all of the festiveness from these pictures in person.   

Keep those pictures coming.


----------



## Sherry E

I've got *Pinup Mommy and danimaroo* entered into the random draw for the $25 Disney gift card!  Thank you, ladies, for posting your beautiful photos for us all to enjoy.  I was beginning to wonder where you were!  (Where are larina, Jamie, aidensmom, etc.???)

*Pinup Mommy *-- You're very welcome!  Thank you for the kind words.  I'm glad that this Countdown seems to be a smashing success (so far) and that people are enjoying it.  And we are only one theme in!  There is so much more ground to cover over the next 3 months!

*danimaroo* -- I hope the coming themes will be exciting too.  I find that, no matter how often we look at our own photos or other people's photos, when they are packaged together and presented a little differently (broken up into categories and themes), they seem like new, as though we are kind of seeing them for the first time.





JacksGirlz said:


> These pictures are just amazing.  I haven't been to DLR for the holidays since I was a kid in 1988!!  I'm not sure why since we have visited with my DD many times, just never around November/December.  This year we are coming from November 29th to December 4th and I am so excited to get to see all of the festiveness from these pictures in person.
> 
> Keep those pictures coming.



*JacksGirlz* -- 

Stick around!  We'll be rolling through these themes until the beginning of November -- a new theme every Monday.  Since I put up the first theme yesterday morning we have had 10 people (not counting my own contributions) posting photos.  Off to a great start!


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

Sherry E said:


> I've got Pinup Mommy and danimaroo entered into the random draw for the $25 Disney gift card!  Thank you, ladies, for posting your beautiful photos for us all to enjoy.  I was beginning to wonder where you were!  (Where are larina, Jamie, aidensmom, etc.???)
> 
> Pinup Mommy -- You're very welcome!  Thank you for the kind words.  I'm glad that this Countdown seems to be a smashing success (so far) and that people are enjoying it.  And we are only one theme in!  There is so much more ground to cover over the next 3 months!
> 
> danimaroo -- I hope the coming themes will be exciting too.  I find that, no matter how often we look at our own photos or other people's photos, when they are packaged together and presented a little differently (broken up into categories and themes), they seem like new, as though we are kind of seeing them for the first time.
> 
> JacksGirlz --
> 
> Stick around!  We'll be rolling through these themes until the beginning of November -- a new theme every Monday.  Since I put up the first theme yesterday morning we have had 10 people (not counting my own contributions) posting photos.  Off to a great start!



I'm on vacation this week, but hope to get some uploaded tomorrow!


----------



## DBL101

It took forever to pare the list down and it's still a lot of trees and wreaths.  I'll post them small to save space and you can click them for larger versions.


----------



## u2pixi

Hi everyone, 
Just wanted to use my first post (I've been a lurker for a couple of years) to say thank you for this thread, Sherry and thank you to everyone for posting their gorgeous photos! They certainly got me through the day at work today and also got me so excited for my December trip! 
I'm looking forward to following along and being able to contribute next year! 
Have great day everyone!
Amy


----------



## Sherry E

Let me just state an alarming (sort of) holiday-related fact before I reply to the recent posts...

Long story short -- my stupid cable/Internet provider (Time Warner) is at war with CBS over fees, and all of my CBS channels (including Showtime) were yanked from my channel line-up last week while "negotiations" continue.  But that is a story for a whole different thread on a different forum...a forum that allows cursing.

Anyway, as a result of losing my CBS channels and Showtime, I have been pricing other options, one of which is AT&T U-Verse.  They are constantly bombarding me with offers, and now they are reaping the benefits of the Time Warner--CBS feud because they are picking up a lot of TWC's angry customers.

So...as I looked over the channels that would be included in a U-verse package I noticed one glaring omission that put up a huge roadblock in my jumping ship to AT&T.  What is the channel that is not provided with U-Verse?

*The Hallmark Channel!!!!!!*

Yes, that's right.  If I dump my current cable provider to get CBS and Showtime back before the 2 series I watch end their seasons, I will lose the Hallmark Channel and the Hallmark Movie Channel.

Anyone out there who has been following along with this thread for a while (such as tksbaskets and Luisa) knows that one of the highlights of my year, not to mention holiday season, is the Hallmark Channel Countdown to Christmas 2-month marathon of holiday movies, which begins in early November.  I really don't watch that channel for any reason other than the Christmas movies, and I would be losing out on that huge infusion of holiday merriment in my life if I switched providers!!

So, basically, unless I want to lose Hallmark -- which I don't -- I have to stick with TWC and miss out on my Showtime/CBS shows until they climb out of the sandbox and resolve their dispute with CBS.  I don't think satellite is an option in my building.

This is a terrible decision to have to make!!!  I have been looking forward to that Hallmark Christmas movie marathon since the last one in 2012!  And yet...I am also missing out on my CBS/Showtime shows while this feud rages on.  I am so annoyed!!!!


​



DisneyJamieCA said:


> I'm on vacation this week, but hope to get some uploaded tomorrow!



*Jamie --*

Yay! I know we all look forward to seeing the photos when you get a chance to post them.  I hope you're having a wonderful time on vacation.




DBL101 said:


> It took forever to pare the list down and it's still a lot of trees and wreaths.  I'll post them small to save space and you can click them for larger versions....



*DBL101 --*

Welcome!  I don't think you've posted here before but I am so glad you chose now to do so!  You know, even the smaller versions of the photos are gorgeous and colorful, but what a great idea to post them smaller and if we want to see the larger sizes we can click on them.

You're entered into the random draw for the gift card.  In 5 days (Monday) we will have a new theme so be sure to come back for that one too!

I know exactly what you mean about the time it takes to pare down the list of photos!  Oh, how I know that all too well.  And even leaving many options out of the mix, there are still so many.  I also have the advantage of knowing what all of the upcoming themes will be, so I struggle with the '_do I want to post this photo now or wait until another Theme Week to post it...or use it for both weeks_' dilemma.  Sometimes I scold myself for taking so many pictures and having to sort through all of them when I put together these Theme Weeks.  But, in the end, it's all worth it.

I think that one facet of this whole Theme Week Countdown idea that is so interesting -- beyond showcasing the different elements of the holiday season to help people plan their trips -- is that, of course, in some cases, it encourages DLR holiday visitors to get out there, take more photos and notice the details of things that may have otherwise gone unnoticed.  Another interesting facet of it all is that it gets us to look at our own photos again, with a different perspective -- almost as though we're seeing them in a new way when we group them into the appropriate themes.





u2pixi said:


> Hi everyone,
> Just wanted to use my first post (I've been a lurker for a couple of years) to say thank you for this thread, Sherry and thank you to everyone for posting their gorgeous photos! They certainly got me through the day at work today and also got me so excited for my December trip!
> I'm looking forward to following along and being able to contribute next year!
> Have great day everyone!
> Amy




Welcome, *Amy*!

Thank you for joining us, and thank you for the kind words.  I'm so happy that you chose this as your first post!  That is yet another element of the Theme Week Countdown that I find to be a delightful added bonus -- it seems to encourage people to come out of lurkdom and say hello, or even come out of lurkdom and share photos.  

Stay tuned for a new theme on Monday (but I suspect we have more gems to look forward to from our contributors over the next couple of days).  I hope that you are able to contribute to next year's Countdown (after your December trip this year), and please feel free to follow along with the 'code word challenge' I have previously explained in this thread to possibly win a $25 Disney Gift Card when this Countdown ends in early November.


----------



## tksbaskets

Oh NO!!!  You can't loose the Hallmark Channel!!!


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

We have AT&T Uverse and I went looking for the Hallmark Channel after reading about the Christmas in July movies on this thread and was devastated to see they don't have it!


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

Here are some of my photos...

These ones are all from last year:

Main Street Tree




Main Street Tree during the castle lighting





Santa float w/ his tree & Main Street Tree in background





Grand Californian Christmas Tree




Main Street early in the morning




The rest of these are from years past (2006, 2007 & 2010)

Main Street Tree



















Main Street Wreath





Toon Town Tree


----------



## Sherry E

*TK & Jamie --*

I was shocked to see that U-Verse doesn't have Hallmark (not even the basic channel, let alone the Movie Channel)!  I've gotten so used to seeing it the channel line-up on Time Warner that I had no clue it wasn't available with certain other providers.  I just assumed it was part of basic cable, like Lifetime is.

So, I basically have to weigh the pros and the cons.

Time Warner is now in a stand-off with CBS.  TWC opted to let the channels go dark even though Showtime and CBS both offered to stay on the air for another year, even during negotiations.  In retaliation, CBS has blocked all TWC Internet users from being able to view its content on CBS.com and Showtime.com.

In a nutshell, it means I am missing out on shows I watch such as "Big Brother" (which will not be repeated in syndication), "Under the Dome" and the final season of "Dexter."  "Dexter," of course, will be repeated somewhere eventually, but because it's the final season it is of particular interest to see it when it is relevant, topical and current...not months and months later.

TWC and CBS do not seem to be playing nice with each other, and it is predicted that this war could last another 6 weeks, at least.  If I wait and wait for them to resolve it, I could miss all of the aforementioned shows (and also any other shows that return when the Fall season begins next month)...but I would still have my Hallmark Channel for viewing enjoyment of the Countdown to Christmas in early November!!

However, if I quickly jump ship and head to U-Verse I will get to see the final episodes of "Dexter" and "Big Brother," but there is no chance that Hallmark will return to the line-up anytime soon, as it appears that AT&T dropped Hallmark 3 years ago!!!!!  (I guess that AT&T didn't feel that Hallmark was worth paying whatever they would have to pay to keep it.)

So...as much as I hate missing the CBS/Showtime shows that I follow, to switch to AT&T could mean that I never again get to enjoy a Hallmark Christmas Countdown!!!  I don't like having to do this because I would love to take my business elsewhere and tell TWC what I think of them, but I think I have to stick with awful TWC or else no Countdown to Christmas on Hallmark.  They will eventually get CBS and Showtime back, but it may not be soon enough to catch my shows' remaining episodes.

With my luck, by the time the CBS mess gets resolved, TWC will decide to black out the Hallmark Channel for some reason!  This year's Countdown to Christmas on Hallmark better be a good one!





​



*Jamie --*

Thank you for posting your lovely photos!  I miss the old Toontown tree, and I love that old Mickey tree topper.  The new tree just doesn't compare.  

You're entered into the random draw.


​


----------



## I'm mikey

Here's my pic's for trees and wreaths. these are from dec 2011.

Critter Country near Winnie the Pooh





Court of Angels





Downtown Disney




Paradise Pier





Critter Country near Winnie the Pooh





Main Street USA





Main Street USA





Main Street USA, Town Square




Main Street USA, from the hub


----------



## PHXscuba

Sherry E said:


> _*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *_​


_*

Seeing that old-fashioned tinsel tree in Elias and Co reminds me of my childhood ... in a post-traumatic kind of way. I loathe tinsel -- it has a nasty way of getting into stuff and hiding there, until around February. I always hated un-decorating our tree and picking the acre of tinsel off. I also (unsurprisingly) can't stand plastic Easter grass! 

It can all stay at Disneyland, thankyouverymuch!

PHXscuba*_​


----------



## Sherry E

*I'm mikey --*

I'm so glad you posted!  I was hoping you'd join in the Theme Weeks this year (and we have 19 more themes to cover after this one, over the course of 3 months, so a lot of fun is in store).  You're entered into the random draw for the $25 Disney Gift Card, which will take place when this Countdown ends in early November (one entry for each theme you participate in).

Your photos are always magnificent, no matter what the subject, but...

How is it that I have missed those tiny decorations in Critter Country??  At a glance, I would have assumed those were somewhere on the Storybook Land ride route.  But all this time they have been in Critter Country?  And I was just walking around CC last December and didn't even see them!!!  I must be slipping!

And, you see, folks -- this is yet another reason why I love doing these Countdowns every year, other than the reasons I have already stated.  You always see something in other people's photos that you've never seen before.  Everyone seems to catch something different, some little detail, even if they don't know they are catching something different!  There are hidden holiday gems all over the parks and hotels.




PHXscuba said:


> Seeing that old-fashioned tinsel tree in Elias and Co reminds me of my childhood ... in a post-traumatic kind of way. I *loathe* tinsel -- it has a nasty way of getting into stuff and hiding there, until around February. I always hated un-decorating our tree and picking the acre of tinsel off. I also (unsurprisingly) can't stand plastic Easter grass!
> 
> It can all stay at Disneyland, thankyouverymuch!
> 
> PHXscuba



*PHX --* 

Lol.  It does have a very old-fashioned look, doesn't it?  I like looking at tinsel, but I can see how it is a huge hassle to get rid of.  

No Easter grass either?  Well, it definitely has a way of getting into things as well, but colored eggs look so nice sitting in a bed of the fake grass!


----------



## Axlcat

Sherry E said:


> In a nutshell, it means I am missing out on shows I watch such as "Big Brother" (which will not be repeated in syndication), "Under the Dome" and the final season of "Dexter."  "Dexter," of course, will be repeated somewhere eventually, but because it's the final season it is of particular interest to see it when it is relevant, topical and current...not months and months later.



Sherry, I did a doubletake when I saw that you were missing "Under the Dome".  I'm a TWC subscriber as well and while Showtime has gone dark, we still have CBS in my city.  I read the letter they sent, and sure enough the CBS blackout is only in certain markets.  I feel your pain though on missing certain shows.  I was just getting into "Ray Donovan".  My daughter loves "Dexter", so like you she is seeing red.    Hopefully, this gets resolved soon.  It better before "Homeland" returns.


----------



## Cheshirecatty

*I'm mikey*--*WOW*!!!!

What fabulous pictures--my mouth is hanging open, *and* I'm drooling!

Thank you for posting such gorgeousness!


----------



## czmom

Cheshirecatty said:


> *I'm mikey*--*WOW*!!!!
> 
> What fabulous pictures--my mouth is hanging open, *and* I'm drooling!
> 
> Thank you for posting such gorgeousness!



Yep, same here! They are fantastical!!!


----------



## Sherry E

Good grief, Charlie Brown!  It just took me 20 minutes to log in and get this page/thread to load.  If I can't get into my own thread during my own Countdown, it's a problem!  It must be my stupid TWC Internet connection!  Either that or 9 million people were looking at this thread at the same moment!


I also want to make sure that no one's photos get overlooked because we have had quite a few contributions in the last two days (13 people have posted photos so far -- and I'm not counting my own contributions from yesterday and Monday)!  Did everyone, for example, see *danimaroo's* great "snow picture" that she posted (among others last night)?  That one is awesome!  I am really enjoying all the photos from everyone and am so glad that people have been kind enough to share them


​


*Axlcat -- *

You know, I haven't gotten any letter from TWC, but I have read comments from people on TWC's Facebook page that indicate that many people still have CBS...but L.A., NYC and Dallas are among the places that lost it along with Showtime.  So I'm one of the "lucky" ones.  The "Dexter" issue is particularly infuriating (as I'm sure your daughter will agree!) because it is the last season, and people will be talking about the series finale when it ends in 6 more episodes.  It's not like a regular season that I could catch up on later.  People will be talking about the end of the series and I don't want to miss it when it is current and relevant, but I may not have a choice unless I give up the Hallmark Channel and switch to U-Verse.

TWC's Facebook page has been deluged with angry post after angry post since last Friday.  Every time TWC puts up a new post about something stupid, everyone comments under it to rake them over the coals for yanking our channels without notice (they didn't alert the Showtime customers, for example, that they would be removing the channel -- they just blacked it out).  People are not letting this go easily, nor should they.  The credit we will get on our bills for Showtime being gone is mere cents -- literally.  It will not make up for losing "Dexter" and "Ray Donovan," or "Homeland" coming soon.


----------



## Pinup Mommy

czmom said:


> Yep, same here! They are fantastical!!!



Me Three!!! 

Those are amazing pictures, my iPhone pictures are embarrassed. Lol 

Something I learned in photography class a very long time ago ( as in so long ago we used film and a darkroom ) It is not the camera, but the person behind the lens. You have a lot talent I'm mikey. 

Sherry E, I am really enjoying your pictures as well. It almost seems like you did a photography field trip. You captured so many details that people overlook, but can be truly appreciated in your photos. 

Thank you for creating such a fun and inspiring thread


----------



## funatdisney

I found some Wreaths and Trees pictures from 2007

Sleeping Beauty Castle wreath during the day





Sleeping Beauty Castle wreath at night





A few of the It's A Small World Trees





Sorry this one isn't focused very well.


----------



## tdashgirl

All of these are lovely  ~ thank you all 

Here are my faves that I had to comment on~

*I've never noticed this detail before. Just charming.*


I'm mikey said:


> Critter Country near Winnie the Pooh



*And this detail too ... I've noticed it, but something about this close up of the castle is just magical !*


funatdisney said:


> Sleeping Beauty Castle wreath during the day



*Almost forgot this one -- I just love this one, the backdrop is so dramatic and gorgeous.*



Luisa said:


>


----------



## tksbaskets

Sherry E said:


> *PHX --*
> 
> Lol.  It does have a very old-fashioned look, doesn't it?  I like looking at tinsel, but I can see how it is a huge hassle to get rid of.
> 
> No Easter grass either?  Well, it definitely has a way of getting into things as well, but colored eggs look so nice sitting in a bed of the fake grass!



LOL.  I have very fond memories of good old fashioned tinsle from my childhood.  My mom would drape each piece one by one and patiently show us how to do that too.    With 5 kids she spent quite a lot of time re-doing our draping.

kinda fond of that Easter grass too.


----------



## PlutoRocks

Hello!

I check in here occasionally when I need a Disney picture fix - the pictures are amazing!  Nice to think about Christmas and cooler weather when it is 110+ outside 

Sherry - I thought of you when they did a mini-marathon of Christmas movies a week or so ago on one of the channels (probably Hallmark  ) 

Dish got into it with NBC and all their channels were pulled for a couple weeks maybe a year ago??  Anyway - I thought it was stupid then and apparently the cable people and network people are still playing games with each other at our expense.

I'll keep lurking and looking at pictures.  I haven't been to DL during Christmas since I was in college and I don't usually take many photos when I'm there so - I live vicariously through you all.

Have a great day!


----------



## Queenk333

DH and I just booked a last minute 2nd Disneymoon and will be there Dec 24-26.  I loved your report, very informative.  Thank you!

Thank you for these stunning photos!  I just booked our Christmas Disneymoon and if I was not excited enough already, your photos just put me over the top!  Simply gorgeous!  Thank you!


----------



## Sherry E

Pinup Mommy said:


> Me Three!!!
> 
> Those are amazing pictures, my iPhone pictures are embarrassed. Lol
> 
> Something I learned in photography class a very long time ago ( as in so long ago we used film and a darkroom ) It is not the camera, but the person behind the lens. You have a lot talent I'm mikey.
> 
> Sherry E, I am really enjoying your pictures as well. It almost seems like you did a photography field trip. You captured so many details that people overlook, but can be truly appreciated in your photos.
> 
> Thank you for creating such a fun and inspiring thread



*Pinup Mommy --*

Your iPhone pictures came out great!  You know, everyone seems to be taking iPhone photos now because the photos are so much better than they used to be on any kind of camera phone in the old days.  I am seeing more people with iPhone cameras than actual cameras these days.  When I went to Catalina Island a couple of weeks ago, every person who asked me if I would take their photo (whether it was deep in the hills on a remote road somewhere, or right in the middle of town) handed me an iPhone.  No one had an actual camera of any sort - not a Point & Shoot, not a 35 mm, not a DSLR, nothing.  All camera phones.  

In fact, now that I think of it, most of the people who asked me to take their photo on my last DLR trips also handed me camera phones.  

I find that I need that sensation of actually pressing a shutter button.  I know it sounds kooky but, for me, when I take any kinds of photos I like to press on something instead of just tapping a screen and hearing a fake shutter sound.  So I always feel a bit disadvantaged when someone hands me their iPhone camera and asks me to get a great picture of them.  I can get a lovely photo of them if they hand me a camera with a button for me to press, but a camera phone with a touch screen throws my brain all off kilter in terms of photo-taking!

Anyway, thank you for the kind words about my pictures.  I really appreciate it.  That is essentially what I do on the bulk of my DLR trips now -- or even just walking around my neighborhood.  I take pictures non-stop.  I just keep taking them and re-taking them if I am trying to get a good shot of something.  I have found that I (unknowingly) took a bunch of good photos that were perfect for Facebook Timeline covers (even before Timeline was invented), so I have had fun playing with that in the past.

I'm a really detailed person anyway (which is probably too not hard to figure out based on how I write), so it translates to my photo sprees as I hone in on the details of things -- like the creepy crescent moon-headed dude sitting on the large wreath that hangs over the entrance to NOS.  I had to stand in one spot for a long time, with my legs firmly planted, and slowly zoom in, holding the camera ever-so-steady to try to capture those details of that NOS wreath, and I had to wait until the sun's glare was out of my face to do it.  

I have been doing that kind of thing for a long time (even as a teenager I was the one who was the shutterbug in my group of friends.  Everyone feared my camera pointing at them at a random awkward moment!).  I'm constantly on a quest to try to find some sort of interesting angle, intricate detail or 'different' type of shot as well as beauty shots of landscapes and things.  Sometimes I come up with a few winners.  (If I am solo I can get much more accomplished than if I am with people.)  Sometimes I come up with clunkers!  But, whatever I get, the photos always end up working wonders for these little Theme Week Countdowns!!!!

And as for the thread being inspiring, if it is that (as well as being informative and interesting) then it is a success!  I do hope that these Countdowns will inspire people to get out there and notice the details a bit more and/or take more photos if they don't do that to begin with!

Most importantly, I want to give credit where credit is due to the participants!  I know the photos can be overlooked if the pages of the thread turn quickly.  Sometimes people who are just casually lurking won't necessarily flip back to the last couple of pages to see what has come in.  It does take a lot of time, in some cases, for folks to sort through photos and find specific shots to fit a theme.  So I just want everyone to get his/her props because I truly appreciate that you all are taking the time to share photos!

So far, the participants (and entrants into the random draw for the gift card) have been:

*Bret/mvf-m11c
Liza/funatdisney
TK/tksbaskets
Luisa
Mickeybell
Mike/KCmike
pattyduke34
PHXscuba
Pinup Mommy
danimaroo
DBL101 (who is brand new to this thread)
Jamie/DisneyJamieCA
I'm mikey*


Group hug, everyone!  And a round of applause!!  We're off to a rockin' start and we are only one theme and 4 days in!!!

*Can it be that there is a brand new theme coming up in only 4 days?  Yes it can!  Time flies!  What will the new theme be, I wonder??  I will leave you all in suspense!!  Muahahahahahahahaha!!!*

(I'm not sure where larina and aidensmom31 are hiding during all this fun!)  


​




funatdisney said:


> I found some Wreaths and Trees pictures from 2007
> 
> 
> Sleeping Beauty Castle wreath at night




*Liza --*

I particularly love this night close-up of the wreath on the Castle.  There is something...I don't know...maybe 'mysterious' about it.  In the daytime it is bright and crisp and clear.  At night there is a certain magical allure to it that is not there during the day.

​





tdashgirl said:


> *I've never noticed this detail before. Just charming.*



*Tania --*

  Hello, stranger!  I haven't had any interaction with you on the board in at least a couple of years, and this is your first post in this specific thread, and not even a hello?

Anyway, I agree -- I have never noticed the decorations that I'm mikey captured in Critter Country, near the Pooh ride.  And that's funny, for me, because I have literally looked all over CC at other details -- the themed benches, the 'hunny' dripping on garland and on the tree, the little bees, etc.  Somehow I completely overlooked those tiny decorations.  But, as I mentioned yesterday, that is one huge reason why I love doing these Countdowns each year -- someone always posts something that we haven't seen.

​




tksbaskets said:


> LOL.  I have very fond memories of good old fashioned tinsle from my childhood.  My mom would drape each piece one by one and patiently show us how to do that too.    With 5 kids she spent quite a lot of time re-doing our draping.
> 
> kinda fond of that Easter grass too.



*TK --*

Wow, that would take a lot of patience -- showing 5 kids how to drape the tinsel.  Yikes.  Were the trees absolutely beautiful when your mom was done decorating them?  I have a feeling they were, because it sounds as though she wanted them to be "just right."

Pine needles are a huge pain too, as we all know.  If not managed properly they can end up all over the place and are not good for pets, etc.  But I love a Christmas tree, right off the lot.  The smell is just wonderful, and is something that can never be replicated in a fake tree.

I have to admit -- seeing Easter grass just reminds me of the fond days of childhood Easters, decorating eggs and finding baskets hidden around the house, with chocolates and treasures inside.  So I can't be mad at the Easter grass, but I know where PHXscuba is coming from in that it does tend to get into everything!  Even when you think you have thrown it out, random strands of the Easter grass will pop up all over the place.


----------



## aidensmom31

I worked overtime this week and today is my first day off.  I promise to go through my photos and post soon


----------



## Sherry E

PlutoRocks said:


> Hello!
> 
> I check in here occasionally when I need a Disney picture fix - the pictures are amazing!  Nice to think about Christmas and cooler weather when it is 110+ outside
> 
> Sherry - I thought of you when they did a mini-marathon of Christmas movies a week or so ago on one of the channels (probably Hallmark  )
> 
> Dish got into it with NBC and all their channels were pulled for a couple weeks maybe a year ago??  Anyway - I thought it was stupid then and apparently the cable people and network people are still playing games with each other at our expense.
> 
> I'll keep lurking and looking at pictures.  I haven't been to DL during Christmas since I was in college and I don't usually take many photos when I'm there so - I live vicariously through you all.
> 
> Have a great day!



Hi, *Dawn*!

I'm happy to see you here!  What a surprise!  I was just thinking of you recently.  I was eventually going to drop you a PM and say hello, just to see how you were doing.  I hadn't had time to write yet, but I saw you posting in the Divas thread so I knew you had been on the board.  

Can you believe I still have to do the wrap-up to my TR thread??  I closed it until I get the Wrap-Up done, but I have not had the time to get to it.  I am planning on doing something -- some kind of TR (maybe just a photo report) -- for Halloween Time over in the TR section, so I will let you know when I get that going.  

Yes, that was a Hallmark Christmas in July marathon on TV a couple of weeks back!  Was your sister also watching it (the one who listens to Christmas music year-round)?  You know I was tuned in!

But...if I dump my stupid cable company and move to U-Verse, I miss out on Hallmark...and I can't have that when their Christmas marathon starts in early November!  You're absolutely right -- these multi-million dollar companies play games and get in silly spats with each other at the expense of their customers...and the customers are not getting any less annoyed as time passes.  The TWC Facebook page continues to be abuzz with angry posts, and we are almost one full week into the CBS/Showtime blackout.

​



Queenk333 said:


> DH and I just booked a last minute 2nd Disneymoon and will be there Dec 24-26.  I loved your report, very informative.  Thank you!
> 
> Thank you for these stunning photos!  I just booked our Christmas Disneymoon and if I was not excited enough already, your photos just put me over the top!  Simply gorgeous!  Thank you!



Welcome, welcome, to the Disneyland at Christmas Time/Holiday Season Superthread, *Queenk333*!

I am so glad you joined us!  We are happy to have you aboard!  And thank you for the very kind words -- we have had some wonderful photo contributions this week (since Monday), and there will be many more to come, as you will see.  

It sounds like you have an amazing trip ahead of you -- you will be in the parks right over Christmas eve and Christmas day!  I can't think of a better way to spend the holiday!

You will notice that on Page 1 of this thread, the first 9 posts are filled with a lot of information and reading material, if you want to delve into it.  Otherwise, just hang out and stay tuned as we continue the Disneyland resort Theme Week Countdown until early November.  We are currently in Disneyland Resort Christmas Trees/Wreaths week.  In 4 days there will be a brand new theme.  All tolled there will be 20 themes over the course of 3 months.

Also, in between Theme Weeks we will be discussing any breaking news on the season as it comes in, answering questions, etc.


​


aidensmom31 said:


> I worked overtime this week and today is my first day off.  I promise to go through my photos and post soon



*aidensmom31 --*

Cool!  I'm glad to see we haven't lost you.  We will look forward to your pictures.

​


----------



## KCmike

*I'm Mikey* those Christmas pics are awesome!


----------



## jitterbug

Thank you for this thread! It has been so helpful as we plan our first trip during the holidays.   We have only gone during end-January / begin-February to take advantage of the low crowds and lower rates.  Of course, then we had refurbishments up the wazoo (looking forward to finally riding Splash), and DH doesn't know what DLR looks like with many lines, as the only lines where we spent any time in were the queues for Indy, Space Mtn, and TSMM (this was pre-RSR). For the rest of the rides, it took him a moment to realize just how long the lines can get.  

With the help of this board, we are trying to prepare for the bigger crowds and sensory overload.  In fact, the great pictures here have inspired me to buy a camera instead of trying to rely on our iphones for pictures.  Looking forward to trying holiday treats too.  OMG, did someone say peppermint cotton candy?!  And popcorn buckets?!   

We will be there Nov 17-20, and are hoping that even though it is holiday (read: peak) season, we can try the strategies mentioned throughout this board to enjoy ourselves.  Especially noticing all the little holiday details that DLR so caringly puts out there for us.


----------



## rentayenta

I love theme weeks.  Sadly no Disneyland this holiday season but I'll be following along.


----------



## Sherry E

jitterbug said:


> Thank you for this thread! It has been so helpful as we plan our first trip during the holidays.   We have only gone during end-January / begin-February to take advantage of the low crowds and lower rates.  Of course, then we had refurbishments up the wazoo (looking forward to finally riding Splash), and DH doesn't know what DLR looks like with many lines, as the only lines where we spent any time in were the queues for Indy, Space Mtn, and TSMM (this was pre-RSR). For the rest of the rides, it took him a moment to realize just how long the lines can get.
> 
> With the help of this board, we are trying to prepare for the bigger crowds and sensory overload.  In fact, the great pictures here have inspired me to buy a camera instead of trying to rely on our iphones for pictures.  Looking forward to trying holiday treats too.  OMG, did someone say peppermint cotton candy?!  And popcorn buckets?!
> 
> We will be there Nov 17-20, and are hoping that even though it is holiday (read: peak) season, we can try the strategies mentioned throughout this board to enjoy ourselves.  Especially noticing all the little holiday details that DLR so caringly puts out there for us.



Hello and welcome, *jitterbug*!

I'm happy that you're planning a holiday trip and that this thread has been of help!

You know, I don't think you will hit really big crowds in that 11/17 - 11/20 time frame.  Bigger than you're used to based on the times you normally visit, but not horrible.  You'll be arriving on a Sunday.  The season will have already officially been in effect for several days at that point.  I think that a lot of people will clear out by late Sunday afternoon or early evening.  Then you've got Mon-Tues-Wed.  I can't see any reason (unless Disney suddenly announces something to lure people in) why those dates would be hideously crowded at all.  Thanksgiving is late this year, and it is more likely that people will start to trickle in for their Thanksgiving breaks over the weekend or on the Monday prior to Thanksgiving.  You'll be long gone by that time, and you'll be in the parks after the Veterans Day crowds have left.

So I think you're in a good position for not-too-horrible crowds!  Most likely, you will not get to see the hotels decorated and in the holiday swing (no Santa or carolers at the hotels) as the hotels tend to not be decorated until immediately after Thanksgiving, but both parks will be totally holiday-ized!

Now, as for those treats!  At the Jingle Jangle Jamboree (formerly called Santa's Reindeer Round-Up, and this year referred to as the "Big Thunder Ranch Jamboree" by the Parks Blog) there is "candy cane" cotton candy sold.  However -- and I just learned this in the last day or so, in my Halloween Superthread -- the cotton candy does not have a peppermint flavor, as I thought it did.  It is pink and white and has a kind of swirly candy cane look (I saw it), but I have been told by two other DIS'ers -- Jamie and Priory -- that the cotton candy has a different flavor that is nothing like peppermint.

Yes, there are popcorn buckets!  There was a very popular Mickey snowman popcorn bucket that lasted a few years, and then last year there was the Santa Mickey popcorn bucket.  (You'll see more of those later in the Theme Week Countdown!)  There is also at least one kind of Nightmare Before Christmas popcorn bucket -- possibly more than one.

I am partial to the yummy Peppermint Stick ice cream that is sold in the parks during the season.  You can get it in a cup, in a regular cone, or in 2 different kinds of holiday cones.  And the gingerbread cookies with mouse ears are delicious!  Plus, you'll find gingerbread beignets at Cafe Orleans, peppermint fudge, assorted holiday shortbread cookies, snowman apples and marshmallow treats, cupcakes galore, etc.

There are a lot of wonderful details to discover -- the holiday season is very extensive in terms of decor.  It is sensory overload, but in the best possible way, right down to the themed holiday music that plays in each land.

I'm so glad that you've been inspired to get a camera!  I hope that we will be seeing some of your photos when you return from your trip.

​


rentayenta said:


> I love theme weeks.  Sadly no Disneyland this holiday season but I'll be following along.



*Jenny!*

Welcome back!

I thought about going to your DCL thread and telling you that I had started the new Theme Week Countdown 3 days ago -- can you believe we are already on the 3rd Annual Countdown -- so that you could either participate by sharing photos to win a gift card, or participate by following the code word challenge to win the Disney gift card, or just sit back and enjoy.  But you found your way here anyway!  

Hopefully you haven't missed any of the wonderful photos that have come through since Monday (the Countdown began on page 62) -- we've had some awesome contributions already, and we are only one theme into it!  A new theme is coming up in 4 days!


----------



## MinnieMouseMom4

Hello everyone, first off let me say I LOVE this thread! Christmas time at DL is the ONLY time I go. So having this thread in July is heaven for me. I just booked our trip for 11/17-11/20 also. We usually try to go the week after Thanksgiving, but with it being so late this year I was worried it might be more crowded. So I'm hoping for Light crowds the week before (fingers crossed).


----------



## tdashgirl

Sherry E said:


> *Tania --*
> 
> Hello, stranger!  I haven't had any interaction with you on the board in at least a couple of years, and this is your first post in this specific thread, and not even a hello?


 Yup   Planning some holiday trips, as well as mulling over a possible WDW trip next year, so I came back to the boards for inspiration.  Getting thru a tough phase at work also means more  time for me again 

Good to "see" you again Sherry


----------



## Sherry E

​

*A new Theme Week starts in 3 days (Mon., 11/12)!!! 

If anyone out there has anymore Christmas tree or wreath photos they'd like to share, be sure to post them today, tomorrow or Sunday.  Once Monday hits we are onto a new theme and out of Tree/Wreath week!!!  

If you can't get your tree or wreath photos posted before Monday there may be other themes coming up into which they can fit, or you can also post them in our final Holiday Cornucopia (Miscellaneous) theme on Monday, November 4th!*


​



MinnieMouseMom4 said:


> Hello everyone, first off let me say I LOVE this thread! Christmas time at DL is the ONLY time I go. So having this thread in July is heaven for me. I just booked our trip for 11/17-11/20 also. We usually try to go the week after Thanksgiving, but with it being so late this year I was worried it might be more crowded. So I'm hoping for Light crowds the week before (fingers crossed).



Welcome, *MinnieMouseMom4*!

Thank you for joining us!  This thread is here year-round, indefinitely, until it hits the page limit and we have to switch to a new thread.  So you can always find us here if you need a dose of Christmas at random times of the year!  Our Theme Week Countdowns last from August to November, and there is a new theme announced each Monday...at which point the photos begin to roll in (as they have this past week).  In between all of that we discuss the latest rumors and news.

You are a DLR visitor after my own heart (to a degree) in that Christmas time is the only time you go.  That is sort of true for me as well.  I do not typically go to the parks any time before the Halloween Time season, unless it's a very special occasion (such as the Cars Land preview last year, in June).  September is the earliest time of the year I will go (although I have some ideas that might change that in the coming year).  Halloween Time and the the holidays are my 2 favorite times to be in the parks.

Every once in a great while I cannot make it to DLR for Halloween Time, but the holiday season is the one time above all other times in the year that I will go to DLR no matter what.  If I could go no other time during the year, the holiday season would be the one time I'd choose to go.  Whether it is for only one day or for several days, or two separate visits in November and December, I will be at DLR for the holiday season one way or another!  I love it so much and it is truly my main holiday tradition!

I don't think the late Thanksgiving will have much to do with crowds.  If anything, I would expect that many people would have to head immediately home after that holiday weekend (if not a couple of days earlier) and go to work or school for a couple of weeks until it's time for Christmas break -- because the gap between holiday breaks is shorter.  

At the same time, I get the feeling that more DIS'ers are headed to the parks in that week post-Thanksgiving/early December time frame because that is the time I usually recommend to go for the full holiday experience and slightly lower crowds.  The mass exodus of Thanksgiving visitors may be counter-balanced with people taking my advice and going to DLR in that time frame, but either way I don't see that there would be a reason for it to be extra crowded (more so than usual) post-Thanksgiving weekend because people still have to go home since the Christmas break is right around the corner!

Your November dates should be good -- I can't see any reason why those would be terribly crowded, but just remember that the hotels will more than likely not be decorated when you go (unless Disney changes their patterns and gets the hotels decorated early), and Downtown Disney may not be playing Christmas music yet or have decorations up.  Some holiday merchandise is not out until post-Thanksgiving, and certain food items like tamales at Rancho del Zocalo are not made until Thanksgiving and beyond.  

That may not make a difference to you -- maybe just the 2 parks being decorated and in the holiday swing will be enough.  I don't know if you usually enjoy the holiday atmosphere in the hotels during your DLR holiday trips, so I just wanted to point that out in case you are expecting to see the giant GCH tree or Santa and the carolers at the hotels. Personally, those elements are important to me for my DLR holiday experience -- I like to know that the entire Resort is immersed in holiday merriment, and December feels decidedly more Christmas-y at DLR than November does to me.  But I know that many, many people are okay with just having the parks' holiday experience and the hotels/DTD don't really matter too much.


​



tdashgirl said:


> Yup   Planning some holiday trips, as well as mulling over a possible WDW trip next year, so I came back to the boards for inspiration.  Getting thru a tough phase at work also means more  time for me again
> 
> Good to "see" you again Sherry



*Tania --*

I had noticed some posts of yours in the Chat thread and in a TR or two, so I knew you were around.  You just hadn't made your way to any of my threads in a while, and I am glad to "see" you back!  I hope we are able to make the work situation a little more bearable for you when you can steal away to read the threads!

Are you planning to head to DLR in November or December?  Short trips or long trips?  Staying onsite or off-property?  What's the scoop?

​


----------



## crystal1313

Let's see if I posted this correctly............yay!  It worked!

Another from the parade.......







And the choir tree at Candlelight......


----------



## Sherry E

*crystal1313 --*

Yay!  You made it into this Theme Week!  You're our 14th participant in this week's theme (and the 14th person entered into the $25 Disney gift card giveaway)!  I have not kept up with exactly how many people have entered into previous themes in previous Countdowns, but I'm fairly sure there were fewer than 14 per Countdown.  We are only one theme into this, so it will be very interesting and exciting to see who contributes for the remaining 19 themes over 3 months!

Great pictures!  And I love that you thought to use the Candlelight choir "tree" (I can see that Edward James Olmos was the narrator)!!!  I knew that the singers formed the tree, and I even have photos of it myself, but it never even dawned on me to use that for this theme -- and yet, it totally fits the theme!  Very clever, indeed!  I enjoy seeing what people come up with to fit the themes, because most people -- when they are taking photos -- are not thinking, for example, "Let me get this wreath or tree shot because it will eventually be used in a Theme Week Countdown," and yet they end up with photos that fit the themes anyway.


----------



## crystal1313

Thanks Sherry!  I was just going through all my photos and thought the choir tree looked beautiful!  And yes, it was Edward James Olmos!  He was AMAZING!  We are HUGE Battlestar Gallactica fans and were thrilled to be able to see him narrate! (so say we all!)  And we totally lucked out and scored seats!  We were in the standing area when a nice security CM came over to the big group of us and said all the seats next to us were empty and that we could fill them! We were all SO thankful and that ended up as one of our best memories from the trip!  I love photos and I'm excited to see what the next theme is =)


----------



## egritz

WOW WOW WOW!  I've been off the thread for a week so it took a while to catch up from where I last read but I'm glad I took the time, the pictures are great and as a previous poster mentioned, inspiring! We'll be there 4 months from now soaking in all the fun that is Christmas time in DL for the first time!!!

I was wondering if any individuals out there would be willing to share a few tips for getting decent pictures of the Christmas decorations at night. I shoot with a DSLR (Canon Rebel T2i) and I know enough to be dangerous, I usually use natural light & I rarely shoot at night (and never outside at night) & i just got my first Speedlight for my birthday last month, but I'm assuming I don't want to use any flash to get these good shots. Any suggestion for settings? I do not plan to travel with a tripod, so all shots will be handheld.  Would love and appreciate any recommendations!


----------



## PlutoRocks

Sherry E said:


> Hi, *Dawn*!
> 
> I'm happy to see you here!  What a surprise!  I was just thinking of you recently.  I was eventually going to drop you a PM and say hello, just to see how you were doing.  I hadn't had time to write yet, but I saw you posting in the Divas thread so I knew you had been on the board.
> 
> Can you believe I still have to do the wrap-up to my TR thread??  I closed it until I get the Wrap-Up done, but I have not had the time to get to it.  I am planning on doing something -- some kind of TR (maybe just a photo report) -- for Halloween Time over in the TR section, so I will let you know when I get that going.
> 
> Yes, that was a Hallmark Christmas in July marathon on TV a couple of weeks back!  Was your sister also watching it (the one who listens to Christmas music year-round)?  You know I was tuned in!
> 
> But...if I dump my stupid cable company and move to U-Verse, I miss out on Hallmark...and I can't have that when their Christmas marathon starts in early November!  You're absolutely right -- these multi-million dollar companies play games and get in silly spats with each other at the expense of their customers...and the customers are not getting any less annoyed as time passes.  The TWC Facebook page continues to be abuzz with angry posts, and we are almost one full week into the CBS/Showtime blackout.



Hello Sherry! 

I keep checking your TR to see if you've done the wrap up so I'll keep watching...Definitely let me know if you start a new one for this year - I will be there! 

Of course my sister watched the marathon - are you kidding!  

No Hallmark or HMC would be a deal breaker - you enjoy those movies so much it wouldn't be a Christmas season without them so unfortunately, you have to stay with this company and hope they get over themselves quickly and solve the issue.

I thought about dropping back a package level with Dish but I would lose one of the channels I watch a lot (can't remember which one now) so no go for me -- not worth it from my perspective.

I'll keep checking in for the themes and pictures.  Thank you for all your hard work on this thread - it is appreciated!!


----------



## tksbaskets

I'll be camping next week but hope to find some wifi to be able to participate in the next theme week!!


----------



## Pesky

Love the theme pictures!  Already started looking at planning the trip and reality is taking hold.  Off our lists are the Holiday Tour (2 small kids, plus a FIL who will happily stake a spot, means our money is likely better spent elsewhere) and believe it or not, BBB (I can buy my own glitter spray, do makeup and nails and have a fantastically dressed little girl without spending the money or time).  Still likely 2 character meals though and F! dessert package I think.  Gotta decide on WOC.  The standing is a negative with the kids, as I don't know if they could see.  And they still have no idea.  They keep saying they hope they can get to DLR next year.


----------



## Camela

I have been reading everyday! We will be experiencing our first Disney Christmas in a mere 19 weeks!  So much to do, this is a great place to get inspiration!  I can get my Disney fix without driving my DH crazy!  Thanks for this thread, I love seeing all the pictures.


----------



## jitterbug

Sherry, thank you for the big holiday welcome hug!!  

Your reassurance about predicted crowd levels is comforting, especially since I got to ultimately choose the dates.  With juggling schedules, airfares, hotel rates, and crowd levels, I can see why people use Disney specialists to book!

And the clarification on the candy cane cotton candy...good to know that it's not a peppermint flavor so much as a candy cane appearance.  And WOW, all those other holiday treats you mentioned.  I can't wait!   I don't know if I'll remember to take pictures before we dig in, but I will try.  Looking forward to doing my part in sharing holiday food porn after we get back.


----------



## Phoenixrising

It's looking like the family is going to be flying out for a quick trip 2 days before my trip to DL in Nov. We have to go to my DH nephew's wedding, which is out of province, and won't get back from that trip till late the night before I leave on my trip. Time to get another backpack and an extra memory card for my camera. I'm going to challenge the family to just use a carryon and no suitcase on this trip to make things smoother when traveling. Will book this short trip, once we receive the invitation to the wedding next month. Lot's of fun all around. Safe to say I'm going to have to go to DL for a vacation after the short trip. Have a great day everyone, and I can't wait to see more pics of Christmas time at DL.


----------



## BeccaG

I'm so bummed,  I've been scouring my pics trying to find one I took of Luigi's Christmas tree.  I spotted it on the freeway in a crate as it was on the way to Dland and the box clearly identified it with a label on the side!


----------



## Autty40

We are at 99 days till we'll be in Disneyland! It's going to be a loooooong three months!


----------



## laurasvwee

Autty40 said:


> We are at 99 days till we'll be in Disneyland! It's going to be a loooooong three months!



98 days for us woot woot!!!


----------



## Phoenixrising

I'm at 105 days, and am still trying to figure out the logistics of the mini trip that the kids are clueless about 2 days before I leave on my trip to DL(Evil mom strikes again!!). I've got things figured out for the most part, but have to wait until I get the wedding invitation next month before I can book air and hotel. It's looking like the mini trip is going to be another DIY booking. I can't wait for my Nov trip, even though I'm going to be tired from the mini trip just prior to it. But what a place to recover in!!


----------



## 3Minnies1Mickey

Yay I'm back! I'm heading back to DL in December! It's been 3 years since we've taken the kids to DL and it'll be 4 years since we've done Xmas! I'm so excited to head back.


----------



## Sherry E

*A new theme is coming tomorrow (Monday, August 12th)!!  

Any last minute "Tree/Wreath" photo contributors (and entrants into the $25 Disney gift card random draw) will have to get their photos posted today, or wait until another theme comes up into which those photos can fit.  Lots of photos can fit into more than one theme over the course of the Theme Week Countdown, so there will always be at least a couple of chances to post specific photos.  There will be one entry into the draw, per person, per theme.

Once tomorrow rolls around we are onto a new theme and out of the "Trees & Wreaths"!!*



*Any newcomers to the thread who are not going to be posting any photos during the Countdown, but would still like to participate in the "code word challenge" to win the 2nd $25 Disney gift card, have to simply keep track of the code words that I hide in each intro to each theme (there will be 20 themes over the course of 3 months), as well as keep track of the weekly themes to which those words correspond (in the correct order I post them).  

At the end of the Countdown, when the final theme (Holiday Cornucopia) is kicked off on Monday, 11/4/13, whoever is first to post the correct list of all 20 code words and all 20 themes -- in the correct order -- as well as tell me the one specific Christmas song to which all of the code words belong, will win the second $25 Disney gift card.

For example, let's say that one of the themes I used for the Countdown was The Grand Californian Hotel.  (That will not necessarily be a theme, but this is for the purposes of giving an example.)  

Hidden in the text of the introduction to the the GCH theme week would be a code word.  Let's say that code word was: shiny.

The theme for the week following the GCH week could possibly be the Disneyland Hotel (again, this is just an example), and the code word hidden in the text for that intro could be: reindeer.

Another random theme week could be the Paradise Pier Hotel.  The code word could be: rudolph.

So, at the end of the Theme Week Countdown in November, when the final theme and code word are posted, the code word challenge participants should have a list that looks something like this (along with the other code words and themes from other weeks):

Code Word: Shiny / Theme Week: Grand Californian Hotel
Code Word: Reindeer / Theme Week: Disneyland Hotel
Code Word: Rudolph / Theme Week Paradise Pier Hotel

*CHRISTMAS SONG:  "Rudolph the Red-Nosed Reindeer"
*



*It will be easy once you get into it!  This last theme (Christmas Trees & Wreaths) began on Page 62 of this thread, on Monday, August 5th.  From that point forward you will have to keep up with the themes and words, in the proper order.  Keep them to yourself until the end of the Countdown -- don't announce anything to help anyone else out!

A new theme will be announced every Monday through October 28th, and then a different mini theme will be announced daily from 10/29 - 11/4/13.  *



​





egritz said:


> WOW WOW WOW!  I've been off the thread for a week so it took a while to catch up from where I last read but I'm glad I took the time, the pictures are great and as a previous poster mentioned, inspiring! We'll be there 4 months from now soaking in all the fun that is Christmas time in DL for the first time!!!
> 
> I was wondering if any individuals out there would be willing to share a few tips for getting decent pictures of the Christmas decorations at night. I shoot with a DSLR (Canon Rebel T2i) and I know enough to be dangerous, I usually use natural light & I rarely shoot at night (and never outside at night) & i just got my first Speedlight for my birthday last month, but I'm assuming I don't want to use any flash to get these good shots. Any suggestion for settings? I do not plan to travel with a tripod, so all shots will be handheld.  Would love and appreciate any recommendations!



*egritz --*

I think you need assistance from *KCmike*, *I'm mikey* and *Bret/mvf-m11c*, in particular.  They'd be the best ones to give advice.  I know that they are all DSLR users who are very well-versed in the settings to use for night shots (and Bret excels in his fireworks shots), although I think they all use Nikons.  

I am pretty sure that danimaroo also used a DSLR, and I know that Liza/funatdisney uses one too, and they both got some night shots.




PlutoRocks said:


> Hello Sherry!
> 
> I keep checking your TR to see if you've done the wrap up so I'll keep watching...Definitely let me know if you start a new one for this year - I will be there!
> 
> Of course my sister watched the marathon - are you kidding!
> 
> No Hallmark or HMC would be a deal breaker - you enjoy those movies so much it wouldn't be a Christmas season without them so unfortunately, you have to stay with this company and hope they get over themselves quickly and solve the issue.
> 
> I thought about dropping back a package level with Dish but I would lose one of the channels I watch a lot (can't remember which one now) so no go for me -- not worth it from my perspective.
> 
> I'll keep checking in for the themes and pictures.  Thank you for all your hard work on this thread - it is appreciated!!



*Dawn --*

Thanks for the kind words, Dawn!  There will be a new theme tomorrow!

I will definitely let you know when I get my existing TR thread wrapped up on the final page and when I start a new TR thread for Halloween Time.  I've also currently got a (much shorter) Catalina TR thread going on in the California section of the forum (with many, many photos from last year but only 5 photos from this year's trip so far!:rotfl2).  I've got to get to that as well.

If it looked as though U-Verse was going to get Hallmark back any time soon I would switch from Time Warner to U-Verse and take the risk, just to be able to have my CBS and Showtime back.  But AT&T apparently dropped Hallmark 3 years ago, so that doesn't look too promising.  Time Warner may not get CBS and Showtime back for a while -- it could be weeks or months -- but obviously they will have to get them back sooner or later.  I can't imagine any reputable cable company not including CBS and Showtime in their channel line-ups!  I may miss the shows I want to see while I wait for them to work something out, but if I go to U-Verse I will miss the Hallmark Christmas stuff entirely!  (Not to mention I would lose everything I have saved on my current Time Warner DVR.)  

So I have to take the 'lesser of 2 evils' option.  I hate having to be backed into that corner because I have no clue how long it will take TWC and CBS to get over themselves, but that seems to be the best solution at the moment.




tksbaskets said:


> I'll be camping next week but hope to find some wifi to be able to participate in the next theme week!!



*TK --*

Hmmm.  I may switch themes for the week based on that info.  I may not.  I will have to see how plausible it is to switch!  Thanks for letting me know.  Have fun camping!!





Pesky said:


> Love the theme pictures!  Already started looking at planning the trip and reality is taking hold.  Off our lists are the Holiday Tour (2 small kids, plus a FIL who will happily stake a spot, means our money is likely better spent elsewhere) and believe it or not, BBB (I can buy my own glitter spray, do makeup and nails and have a fantastically dressed little girl without spending the money or time).  Still likely 2 character meals though and F! dessert package I think.  Gotta decide on WOC.  The standing is a negative with the kids, as I don't know if they could see.  And they still have no idea.  They keep saying they hope they can get to DLR next year.



*Pesky --*

So no holiday tour after all!  I haven't done it yet myself, so I can understand not being able to justify it -- especially if money is not overflowing.  It didn't seem to me that you were completely sold on the idea of the tour when you were first asking about it, so I guess I am not surprised that you opted to not do it!  You'll be able to see the Christmas parade and ride HMH & IASWH without it, of course.





Camela said:


> I have been reading everyday! We will be experiencing our first Disney Christmas in a mere 19 weeks!  So much to do, this is a great place to get inspiration!  I can get my Disney fix without driving my DH crazy!  Thanks for this thread, I love seeing all the pictures.



*Camela --*

Welcome! I'm happy you joined us, and I am even happier that you will get to experience your first Disney Christmas this year!  You are in for a treat.  It is a very special time of year at the Resort.

When you say "19 weeks," it really seems like such a short time!  If you said something like "over 4 months," that would sound like a much longer time frame to me!  Breaking it down into weeks somehow makes it seem like it is right around the corner.

You will be seeing many more photos in the coming weeks and months.





jitterbug said:


> Sherry, thank you for the big holiday welcome hug!!
> 
> Your reassurance about predicted crowd levels is comforting, especially since I got to ultimately choose the dates.  With juggling schedules, airfares, hotel rates, and crowd levels, I can see why people use Disney specialists to book!
> 
> And the clarification on the candy cane cotton candy...good to know that it's not a peppermint flavor so much as a candy cane appearance.  And WOW, all those other holiday treats you mentioned.  I can't wait!   I don't know if I'll remember to take pictures before we dig in, but I will try.  Looking forward to doing my part in sharing holiday food porn after we get back.



*jitterbug --*

I was quite stunned to learn from DIS'ers Priory and Jamie that the candy cane cotton candy at the Jingle Jangle Jamboree was not peppermint-flavored!  I think that's almost false advertising!  People are obviously going to see the name and think it has a candy cane flavor.  (People will also see the "candy corn" cotton candy during Halloween Time and assume it tastes like candy corn because it looks like candy corn.)





Phoenixrising said:


> It's looking like the family is going to be flying out for a quick trip 2 days before my trip to DL in Nov. We have to go to my DH nephew's wedding, which is out of province, and won't get back from that trip till late the night before I leave on my trip. Time to get another backpack and an extra memory card for my camera. I'm going to challenge the family to just use a carryon and no suitcase on this trip to make things smoother when traveling. Will book this short trip, once we receive the invitation to the wedding next month. Lot's of fun all around. Safe to say I'm going to have to go to DL for a vacation after the short trip. Have a great day everyone, and I can't wait to see more pics of Christmas time at DL.



*Trish --*

It will be an exhausting November for you with all of that traveling!  Plus, you have to switch gears from "family/wedding mode" to "Disney mode" without much of a break.




BeccaG said:


> I'm so bummed,  I've been scouring my pics trying to find one I took of Luigi's Christmas tree.  I spotted it on the freeway in a crate as it was on the way to Dland and the box clearly identified it with a label on the side!



*BeccaG --*

I think I remember a post from you about seeing the box while on the freeway last year (not in this thread but maybe in another thread).  Either that or I am remembering someone else's post.

I don't think it's going to be a terrible shock to anyone when we cover more of Cars Land in a future theme.  (I'm sure everyone can kind of guess that it's coming sooner or later, but I won't reveal when it is coming!  Muahahahahahaha!!!)  So if you suddenly locate your Luigi's picture you can either post it when we get to Cars Land week, or you can post it when we get to the last theme on 11/4, which is the Holiday Cornucopia theme -- the theme for any photos that didn't make it into previous weeks, or for a compilation of favorite photos, or for a select few WDW holiday photos, etc.

Another good thing about these Theme Weeks is that certain photos can fit into a few different themes, so it gives people extra chances to get the photos in.  And at the very least, there is always the Cornucopia/Miscellaneous theme on 11/4.




Autty40 said:


> We are at 99 days till we'll be in Disneyland! It's going to be a loooooong three months!



*Autty40 --*

Hopefully the time will fly by as we roll through the different themes between now and early November.  

I think that saying "just over 12 weeks" sounds better than saying 99 days!  For some reason, to me "99 days" sounds like an eternity but 12 weeks doesn't sound as bad!





laurasvwee said:


> 98 days for us woot woot!!!



*laurasvwee --*





Phoenixrising said:


> I'm at 105 days, and am still trying to figure out the logistics of the mini trip that the kids are clueless about 2 days before I leave on my trip to DL(Evil mom strikes again!!). I've got things figured out for the most part, but have to wait until I get the wedding invitation next month before I can book air and hotel. It's looking like the mini trip is going to be another DIY booking. I can't wait for my Nov trip, even though I'm going to be tired from the mini trip just prior to it. But what a place to recover in!!



*Trish --*

I'm tired just reading about your plans!  I can't imagine how tired you will be (especially after such a draining year for you, physically) after all of this travel happens in November.  I hope that when you get back home from DLR in November, you can just put your feet up and relax for the rest of the holiday season!


----------



## Sherry E

3Minnies1Mickey said:


> Yay I'm back! I'm heading back to DL in December! It's been 3 years since we've taken the kids to DL and it'll be 4 years since we've done Xmas! I'm so excited to head back.



Hello, *Shannon*!

Welcome!  I knew it had been a long while since you had done a holiday trip.  However, I had no clue that it has been 4 years since your last DLR Christmas visit!  Yikes!  Time has flown by.  I remember that, at one point a long time ago, you were trying to plan a Christmas trip and then do a Halloween trip at WDW (or do I have that mixed up, and you were actually trying to do the Halloween trip at DLR and the holiday trip at WDW?).  Something didn't work out somewhere along the line.  Was your dad also going to be involved in the trip?  I seem to remember you mentioning your dad.  In any case, I can't believe it's been 4 years since your last holiday visit!

You'll have quite a few new things to see in person when you go, that were different or not there at all on your last holiday trip.  Even the old Reindeer Round-Up is different in its new Jingle Jangle Jamboree form (and there are no live reindeer there anymore, sadly!).  To me it still looks a bit odd to see DCA without the candy cane-striped CALIFORNIA letters in front and without the Golden Gate Bridge, because the new entrance is so much more subdued.  

But what the DCA entrance lacks in holiday 'oomph,' Cars Land and Buena Vista street more than make up for with their uniquely themed decor!


----------



## pudinhd

This is my first photos post...


----------



## Sherry E

Thank you for sharing your photos & welcome, *pudinhd*!!!  

I'm glad you got your tree/wreath pictures in before we switch to a new theme tomorrow.

You've received your first entry into the random draw for the $25 Disney gift card!

I miss that Toontown tree.  It was so much better than the newer tree they've had since 2011.  And I love that you captured the teeny tiny wreaths/trees on the Storybook Land boat ride!


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

We were quite stunned - and disappointed - to find that the cotton candy didn't taste like peppermint. I normally love cotton candy, but it was such a let down


----------



## aidensmom31

Well looks like I am going to have to wait till next week to post photos....I am having issues and have had to work the last couple nights so it doesnt look like I am will get it fixed in time


----------



## KCmike

3Minnies1Mickey said:


> Yay I'm back! I'm heading back to DL in December! It's been 3 years since we've taken the kids to DL and it'll be 4 years since we've done Xmas! I'm so excited to head back.



Congrats Shannon!  We're headed in November and haven't told the kids.


----------



## Sherry E

aidensmom31 said:


> Well looks like I am going to have to wait till next week to post photos....I am having issues and have had to work the last couple nights so it doesnt look like I am will get it fixed in time



*aidensmom31 --*

That's okay!  We've got lots of themes coming up, and some of them will be able to include pictures that you probably would have posted in this week's theme.  So you'll get them in, one way or the other!



KCmike said:


> Congrats Shannon!  We're headed in November and haven't told the kids.



*Mike --*

Can you help *egritz*?  She was asking on the previous page for photo tips using her Rebel T2i?  Any words of advice or help for her nighttime shots or other shots, in terms of settings, etc.?


----------



## Phoenixrising

This short trip has me shaking my head. We got the call in March about the wedding, but didn't think we could afford it, plus the timing couldn't be worse. I'm getting far less money from ICBC for my personal injury claim, and should have that settled by the end of the month. Thanks to going to my DH's oldest DSis younger son's wedding on Friday, I was able to calculate a way to get us there. The older sibling came in for the wedding, and after chatting with him he really want's us to be there. So after 2 1/2 hrs of reconfiguring my finances on Sat, I was able to make it work with the ICBC funds (once I've got check in hand). I've more or less figured out air and hotel, am currently just waiting on the invitation to lock both down. I should have both ICBC cheque and the invitation next month, then I intend to DIY the trip instead of going through a TA, as I figure I can do it cheaper. It's going to be a long trip with both combined, and what's to rest when I get home?? The day I get back from my trip I've got to assemble the kids "Presents", which is going to take the better part of a day, not to mention putting up the tree. No rest for the Evil and Wicked. Kids have no clue about the trip in Nov, as we've told them we can't afford to go. I really can't book anything until I get the time of the wedding, so as to give us enough time to go to it, then head back home the same day. Lot's of fun all around. The plan is to fly out on the evening of Nov 22nd, get a hotel to overnight  near the hotel that the reception is to be held at, then fly back after the ceremony and reception on Nov 23rd, hopefully late evening. Then have DH drive me to the airport on the morning of Nov 24th to catch my flight to DL. Safe to say Westjet is going to be getting more business from me.


----------



## Pesky

Sherry E said:


> *Pesky --*
> 
> So no holiday tour after all!  I haven't done it yet myself, so I can understand not being able to justify it -- especially if money is not overflowing.  It didn't seem to me that you were completely sold on the idea of the tour when you were first asking about it, so I guess I am not surprised that you opted to not do it!  You'll be able to see the Christmas parade and ride HMH & IASWH without it, of course.



Yeah, I have to thank/blame all the info I gathered on here, including danimaroo's TR.  The fact the parade seating is -- poof -- gone in rain and nothing else really reduces the attractiveness.  And it looks like due to circumstances beyond our control, we may be footing the ILs food bill during our stay.  So we're getting a bit more realistic about our budget and really thinking what the kids will like.  Well, and having a 4.5YO with limited attention span along certainly helps weed out long tours!  Leaves me not feeling bad at all that we are looking at 2 character meals and F! package.


----------



## tdashgirl

Sherry E said:


> Are you planning to head to DLR in November or December?  Short trips or long trips?  Staying onsite or off-property?  What's the scoop?



Right now very much up in the air, no firm plans.  I just know I need see DLR during the holiday season!  I have a milestone birthday coming up in November, so I'm leaning towards that month and a splurge stay onsite


----------



## u2pixi

DisneyJamieCA said:


> We were quite stunned - and disappointed - to find that the cotton candy didn't taste like peppermint. I normally love cotton candy, but it was such a let down



I am so disappointed by this!! I was looking forward to trying it-but only if it was peppermint-  So glad I know before hand- Thanks  

Amy


----------



## funatdisney

tdashgirl said:


> All of these are lovely  ~ thank you all
> 
> *And this detail too ... I've noticed it, but something about this close up of the castle is just magical !*



Thank you for kind words. I do love the Castle at Christmas, night or day!



Sherry E said:


> *Liza --*
> 
> I particularly love this night close-up of the wreath on the Castle.  There is something...I don't know...maybe 'mysterious' about it.  In the daytime it is bright and crisp and clear.  At night there is a certain magical allure to it that is not there during the day.



I know what you mean. It is like it becomes a completely different wreath. It is one of the reasons why I wanted to post the day and night pictures together. 

BTW, I had a fantastic time at the D23 Expo. It was so amazing and I had so many magical moments and experiences I am still on cloud nine. Can't wait for the next one in two years.


----------



## 3Minnies1Mickey

Sherry E said:


> Hello, *Shannon*!
> 
> Welcome!  I knew it had been a long while since you had done a holiday trip.  However, I had no clue that it has been 4 years since your last DLR Christmas visit!  Yikes!  Time has flown by.  I remember that, at one point a long time ago, you were trying to plan a Christmas trip and then do a Halloween trip at WDW (or do I have that mixed up, and you were actually trying to do the Halloween trip at DLR and the holiday trip at WDW?).  Something didn't work out somewhere along the line.  Was your dad also going to be involved in the trip?  I seem to remember you mentioning your dad.  In any case, I can't believe it's been 4 years since your last holiday visit!
> 
> You'll have quite a few new things to see in person when you go, that were different or not there at all on your last holiday trip.  Even the old Reindeer Round-Up is different in its new Jingle Jangle Jamboree form (and there are no live reindeer there anymore, sadly!).  To me it still looks a bit odd to see DCA without the candy cane-striped CALIFORNIA letters in front and without the Golden Gate Bridge, because the new entrance is so much more subdued.
> 
> But what the DCA entrance lacks in holiday 'oomph,' Cars Land and Buena Vista street more than make up for with their uniquely themed decor!


You are right! But we never made it back to DL for the Holidays because we did 2 WEEKS in WDW for Halloween!!! DH and I did a quick kid free trip in January for our anniversary so we've seen carsland. My youngest was 18 mo last DL trip and in December he will be almost 5. It'll be a whole new trip for us since we will only be able to child swap Indy and Screamin'. 



KCmike said:


> Congrats Shannon!  We're headed in November and haven't told the kids.



Yay! We still haven't told the kids yet either. But we won't surprise them like we did for wdw either (we made it half way across the country before breaking the news as to where we were REALLY going).


----------



## Sherry E

_*Its Monday -- and its time for the Theme Week Countdown!!*_



*13 Weeks Until the
Holiday Season Begins at Disneyland Resort!!!! *​

_*With each new week will come a different Disneyland Resort holiday theme!

As I have previously mentioned in this Superthread, Ill be showcasing a particular aspect of DLR's holiday celebration each week until the start of November.  There are many more themes to come over the next few months, including 12 main weekly themes (a new one every Monday through October 28, 2013); 6 mini-themes which will be featured each day from 10/29/13  11/3/13, and a final Holiday Cornucopia theme on Monday, November 4th (there will be more details about what the Cornucopia can include when we get closer to that date!).

Theme Week Countdowns are a great way to keep the photos rolling in on a regular basis and build anticipation for November at the Disneyland Resort!  They are also a way to display the different elements, nuances and details of the Holidays at DLR that may be totally new to some visitors...or previously unnoticed/undiscovered by others.  Finally, this is an excellent way for our Theme Week Countdown participants to shine a light on their wonderful photos and attract visitors to their Trip Reports, blogs, etc.  

Last week, we discovered the many different types of themes Christmas Trees and Wreaths around Disneyland Resort.  Sowhat will be our second theme of 2013?  Today we explore the mysterious, music-filled alleys of one of the most detailed, festive lands in Disneyland, where Christmas is observed with Mardi Gras flair.  Next, we delve into one of New Orleans Squares signature attractions, which entertains Jack Skellingtons twisted (though well-meaning) vision of bringing two holidays together.*_




*In the Spotlight this Week......

NEW ORLEANS SQUARE and HAUNTED MANSION HOLIDAY!!!*​




_* If you have been to Disneyland, you know that New Orleans Square is one of the most unique areas of the park.  But if youve been to Disneyland from November-early January, you also know that some of the most stunning (and theme-specific) decorations can be found in this location.  While some of the décor has been scaled back a bit in the last couple of years, this mystical, mercurial land embodies revelry and celebration  two things that are also synonymous with the holiday season!

From the mysterious Mardi Gras-inspired masks which adorn lampposts and line the borders around Disneylands version of The Crescent City, to playful jesters hiding in the shadows, to the colorful beads strewn about on shop signs and balconies, Christmas is delivered with a bit of Southern spice and exquisite beauty. *_ 


_* Twenty years ago, The Nightmare Before Christmas - a fable about what can go wrong when Halloween and Christmas collide - introduced us to Jack Skellington, the wiry Pumpkin King of Halloween Town.  

After catching a glimpse of the festivities enjoyed by the residents of Christmas Town, Jack yearns for a way to incorporate a little bit of Yuletide spirit into everyday life in his own spooky city and decides to make it happenan idea that doesnt exactly sit well with its various offbeat citizens.

Needless to say, Jack Skellingtons well-meaning but misguided mission begins and chaos ensues, including a kidnapped Santa Claus (Sandy Claws), many horrified recipients of some rather shocking presentsand the roly poly, bright green Oogie Boogie.  In the end, things get back to normal in both holiday villages.  The code word for this week is: merry.    Sandy Claws even delivers a little bit of Christmas magic to the various befuddled, creepy creatures of Halloween Town.  (And Jack Skellington finds romance with Sally, the rag doll creation of a local doctor.)

In 2001, Jack Skellington left his mark on Disneylands venerable Haunted Mansion ride for the very first time, and Haunted Mansion Holiday was born.  Lasting from mid-September through early January, this extremely popular overlay draws large crowds every year for both the Halloween Time and Christmas seasons at the Disneyland Resort.

The concept of Haunted Mansion Holiday invites us to imagine what would happen if Jack Skellington took over the existing Mansion and infused some Christmas merriment into it.  While there is some controversy over the theme of Haunted Mansion Holiday and how well it actually fits or does not fit in with the Halloween and/or Christmas seasons in the park  or how well Nightmare Before Christmas fits in to the Disney family at all, for that matter  there is no question that the attention to detail in this transformation of a longstanding, beloved park attraction is exceptional.  There are Skellington-ized accents everywhere, from the cemetery, light fixtures and shrubbery in the outdoor queue to the famous ballroom scene insidewhich features a most interesting and menacing gingerbread creation as the tables centerpiece (theres a new one made every year!).  Almost no corner of the ride is left untouched, which explains the nearly 3-week time frame it takes to install the makeover.  Love it or hate it, most people will agree that it is an elaborate undertaking and truly a spectacle to behold. *_ 



_*Let me start with New Orleans Squares general decor



Just a few of the Mardi Gras masks of many colors and styles


















Notice the jester hat
































































And here is our creepy moon-headed dude once again, perched on the large wreath suspended over the entrance to NOS alleys










The French Market has a few appropriately spooky touches
















Haunted Mansion Holiday




















































*_​



_* I will post more photos later this week.

Please feel free to post your photos of Disneyland Resorts New Orleans Square and Haunted Mansion Holiday all this week, through Sunday, August 18th.

Then, stay tuned for a new theme on Monday, August 19th!!  Some great themes are coming up in the next few weeks, so get your photos ready!*_


----------



## Axlcat

> While there is some controversy over the theme of Haunted Mansion Holiday and how well it actually fits or does not fit in with the Halloween and/or Christmas seasons in the park  or how well Nightmare Before Christmas fits in to the Disney family at all, for that matter



Who are these people?   

This is where we will be heading first each morning.   Thanks for making my anticipation level fly off the chart.  

I'm not a camera buff, but you can be sure I'll be taking a lot of pictures this trip.


----------



## Disney Liz

Sherry, I am one of those lurkers you hear about it. I have enjoyed your photos for the past two years and am enjoying them as you start the third year of themes and photos. I am a silly-crazy Disney fan, and our family is DVC, home resort Grand Californian Villas. 

Lived in Texas my whole life and didn't find Disneyland (or DW) until 2003, when my son won a trip to Disneyland. Had dreamed of visiting both Worlds my whole life but we were farmers and never could swing that kind of vacation. In 2011 we were in Disneyland for the Thanksgiving week and I was hooked....the Christmas decorations, parades, fireworks, trees...we loved it all. Skipped last year since we had just moved to Alaska, and so I had to keep up with the festivities through your thread on this forum.

So this is a quick but heartfelt thank you for bringing all of my favorite memories to light as a countdown to the season....I love the photos and may even dig up some of mine, if I can find them! We are headed to Disneyland November 15-22 of this year and this time we are bringing our one and only brand new grandbaby with us, baby Jack! Can't wait to get his first Mickey ears and hoping to also get his silhouette cut out and framed. Will be bringing my hubby of 33 years, 18 year old Disney maniac son, our dear daughter, 30 years old, son-in-law and our little grand baby. Staying at the Villas and literally am counting down the days till we leave Alaska for California!

Will be following along as you present the themes and photos that make us all so happy....thank you, again, for bringing a little pixie dust into our lives!


----------



## Sherry E

*Liza --* That's great to hear you had such a wonderful time at the Expo, met DIS'ers, etc.!  I'll bet it was an amazing few days for you!

Yes, I agree -- the nighttime Castle wreath, and the nighttime Castle in general, takes on a whole different feel after dark.  In the daytime it doesn't give off the same feel at all.

​


Axlcat said:


> Who are these people?
> 
> This is where we will be heading first each morning.   Thanks for making my anticipation level fly off the chart.
> 
> I'm not a camera buff, but you can be sure I'll be taking a lot of pictures this trip.



*Axlcat --*

You're welcome! 

I don't understand it myself, but -- as I'm sure you know -- it seems that some people just cannot stand HMH.  People think it eats up too much of the year.  The Halloween fans who don't like it think that HMH should only be up during the Christmas season, while the Christmas season fans who don't like it think that "Nightmare Before Christmas" should have its own ride and stay out of Haunted Mansion.

It's not that I don't like the original Haunted Mansion.  Obviously I do, as I grew up with it and that's what I knew until 2001.  One of the singing heads in HM was modeled after noted voice actor Thurl Ravenscroft, a man who attended the church I went to as a young child.  So the original HM holds a special place in my heart.

However, I will admit that I love love love Haunted Mansion Holiday.  I don't mind that it lasts from September to January.  I love that Disneyland has two versions of the ride in one year (just as it has 2 versions of IASW in one year).  And if we were to lose HMH from the Halloween Time offerings we'd really be in sad shape since the Halloween offerings at DLR are getting slimmer all the time!

​



Disney Liz said:


> Sherry, I am one of those lurkers you hear about it. I have enjoyed your photos for the past two years and am enjoying them as you start the third year of themes and photos. I am a silly-crazy Disney fan, and our family is DVC, home resort Grand Californian Villas.
> 
> Lived in Texas my whole life and didn't find Disneyland (or DW) until 2003, when my son won a trip to Disneyland. Had dreamed of visiting both Worlds my whole life but we were farmers and never could swing that kind of vacation. In 2011 we were in Disneyland for the Thanksgiving week and I was hooked....the Christmas decorations, parades, fireworks, trees...we loved it all. Skipped last year since we had just moved to Alaska, and so I had to keep up with the festivities through your thread on this forum.
> 
> So this is a quick but heartfelt thank you for bringing all of my favorite memories to light as a countdown to the season....I love the photos and may even dig up some of mine, if I can find them! We are headed to Disneyland November 15-22 of this year and this time we are bringing our one and only brand new grandbaby with us, baby Jack! Can't wait to get his first Mickey ears and hoping to also get his silhouette cut out and framed. Will be bringing my hubby of 33 years, 18 year old Disney maniac son, our dear daughter, 30 years old, son-in-law and our little grand baby. Staying at the Villas and literally am counting down the days till we leave Alaska for California!
> 
> Will be following along as you present the themes and photos that make us all so happy....thank you, again, for bringing a little pixie dust into our lives!



*Disney Liz --*

Welcome!  Thank you for the very kind, heartfelt words.  I'm so glad you've been (secretly) enjoying the Countdowns since the beginning, as well as the threads in general, and that the pictures and themes have helped bring a little bit of Disneyland to you in Alaska!

I know we have lots of lurkers out there -- more lurkers than actual people posting -- but it's always nice to meet some of them from time to time!

Of course, we're only on the second theme of this 3-month long countdown so you have a lot of time to gather photos you'd like to share, but I know we'd all be thrilled to see them when you can round them up!

Your November trip with the family (including little baby Jack) sounds as if it will be just glorious -- and the stay at the Villas will make it all the more special.

​


----------



## Phoenixrising

http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7390/9308150547_49d8598c5e.img
HM lamp Post

I'm attempting to copy pics to the thread using my Flickr account, which this is the first time I've attempted to upload pics to any thread in quite a while. If you click on the link, it will show the pics. Maybe with a little luck I'll find a way to upload them into the thread. Wish me luck.

Trish
HM Sandy Claws
http://farm3.staticflickr.com/2817/9310960384_ecb4a19efe.jpg
HM 2011 Gingerbread house:
http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7340/9310918382_f4a8462920.jpg
HM 2010 Gingerbread house:
http://farm3.staticflickr.com/2805/9308056563_716dd13efa.jpg
Busts as you go towards the Doom Buggies
http://farm4.staticflickr.com/3716/9308181591_cb884916c2.jpg

There's got to be a better way of doing this, I just need to figure it out over the next couple of days. If you click on the links, they will show the pic, of which there's pics of the 2010 & 2011 gingerbread houses.
Pumpkin snowman:
http://farm3.staticflickr.com/2829/9308035823_c685035571.jpg


----------



## Cheshirecatty

YAY Sherry!!!!!  I have been waiting with bated breath for week two!

May I say that I am loving the spotlight this week, as I have just started perusing your trip report from last December, and I am *enthralled* by your New Orleans mask photos found there-in,(as well as those above)--the detail you have captured is incredible!!!  You have me seeing things I have never noticed on my own--*Thank You* for that gift!


----------



## funatdisney

Outside the Haunted Mansion Holiday


----------



## egritz

Sherry E said:


> *aidensmom31 --*
> *Mike --*
> 
> Can you help *egritz*?  She was asking on the previous page for photo tips using her Rebel T2i?  Any words of advice or help for her nighttime shots or other shots, in terms of settings, etc.?



thanks Sherry for trying. I'm sure everyone is busy, especially the photog's looking for pictures to share!!


----------



## Arizona Rita

Hi Sherry!
Did I read to quickly? I didnt see the word of the week listed. If its there please just tell me to go read again. I am hoping to post photos, but I also like the word of the week game.19~ remembering.


----------



## dolphingirl47

Arizona Rita said:


> Hi Sherry!
> Did I read to quickly? I didnt see the word of the week listed. If its there please just tell me to go read again. I am hoping to post photos, but I also like the word of the week game.19~ remembering.



It's definitely in there. I just noticed that I was barking up the wrong tree (pun intended) last week. 

Corinna


----------



## crystal1313

This is the only one I could find!!!  This is in 2008-my DS was only 10 months and my DH has lost a lot of weight since then  Hope its ok they are in the photo!  But Jack is behind them!


----------



## danimaroo

Sherry, are we allowed to post photos from inside HM Holiday/the attraction itself? I have a few great shots from the ride, but if that's considered to be a "spoiler" for those who have never been to Disneyland/rode HMH, then I can avoid posting those ones. 

Very excited to share some photos here soon, nonetheless!


----------



## Sherry E

*Liza --* Thank you for posting the great photos! 

You've got another entry into the random draw for the gift card.  I know that TK is camping and Bret will be here eventually.  Hopefully others will come along soon with their photos!!




Phoenixrising said:


> http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7390/9308150547_49d8598c5e.jpg
> HM lamp Post
> 
> I'm attempting to copy pics to the thread using my Flickr account, which this is the first time I've attempted to upload pics to any thread in quite a while. If you click on the link, it will show the pics. Maybe with a little luck I'll find a way to upload them into the thread. Wish me luck.
> 
> Trish
> HM Sandy Claws
> http://farm3.staticflickr.com/2817/9310960384_ecb4a19efe.jpg
> HM 2011 Gingerbread house:
> http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7340/9310918382_f4a8462920.jpg
> HM 2010 Gingerbread house:
> http://farm3.staticflickr.com/2805/9308056563_716dd13efa.jpg
> Busts as you go towards the Doom Buggies
> http://farm4.staticflickr.com/3716/9308181591_cb884916c2.jpg
> 
> There's got to be a better way of doing this, I just need to figure it out over the next couple of days. If you click on the links, they will show the pic, of which there's pics of the 2010 & 2011 gingerbread houses.
> Pumpkin snowman:
> http://farm3.staticflickr.com/2829/9308035823_c685035571.jpg



*Trish --*

*Bret/mvf-m11c* is very experienced with flickr, so he should be able to help you figure out how to post the actual photos. 





Cheshirecatty said:


> YAY Sherry!!!!!  I have been waiting with bated breath for week two!
> 
> May I say that I am loving the spotlight this week, as I have just started perusing your trip report from last December, and I am *enthralled* by your New Orleans mask photos found there-in,(as well as those above)--the detail you have captured is incredible!!!  You have me seeing things I have never noticed on my own--*Thank You* for that gift!



Thank you for the very kind words, *Cheshirecatty*!

You can see that when Pinup Mommy said last week that it seemed like I took a photo field trip of sorts, and I said that was basically what I normally do wherever I go -- I wasn't kidding!  That's what I do -- I wander around and take many, many photos, look in shops, eat a couple of snacks and then write witty tales when I get back!

The details at DLR (and especially in NOS) are amazing when you really get into them and see what's there.  For example, that photo I posted above ^^^ of the lamp, up close -- the light/lamp has beads hanging off of it, but the little trinkets on the beads are what's interesting, such as the tiny gator, for example!  

And when you really look closely at all of the NOS masks, you can see that they are all different (and most of them are double-sided, by the way) in color and theme, but they all have certain common elements like beads, feathers, faux jewels, etc.  The faces seem to have different personalities, too.





egritz said:


> thanks Sherry for trying. I'm sure everyone is busy, especially the photog's looking for pictures to share!!



*egritz --*

No problem.  It may take *KCmike* (I thought of him because I think he may know a lot about Canon cameras) a while to get here.  *Bret/mvf-m11c* should be along fairly soon, when he gets his NOS/HMH photos together, and he takes great night shots with his Nikon as well.  *I'm mikey* may or may not show up!




Arizona Rita said:


> Hi Sherry!
> Did I read to quickly? I didnt see the word of the week listed. If its there please just tell me to go read again. I am hoping to post photos, but I also like the word of the week game.19~ remembering.



Hi, *Rita*!

Hopefully by now you've found it.  You must have read too quickly.  

You're actually probably better off posting photos because you get a guaranteed entry into the random draw for every theme you contribute to.  The code word challenge is going to require speed and accuracy -- it won't be a random draw, but rather, the first person who gets the entire list correct (in the proper order) with the song title, and then posts it here, will win.

You can only enter the contest for a gift card one way, so if you are choosing to enter through the code word challenge then if you post photos you won't get an entry for the photos you submit.  If you want to enter through posting photos, then you can silently follow along with the code words but you can't enter to win that way!  It's got to be one way or the other!





dolphingirl47 said:


> It's definitely in there. I just noticed that I was barking up the wrong tree (pun intended) last week.
> 
> Corinna



*Corinna -*

 at the pun!!  

But no helping, though!!!  If people get it wrong and bark up the wrong tree, it is up to them to figure it out (which they will, eventually)!  That's part of the challenge.  People have to pay attention and it will all be revealed!  Muahahahahahahahaha!!!!





crystal1313 said:


> This is the only one I could find!!!  This is in 2008-my DS was only 10 months and my DH has lost a lot of weight since then  Hope its ok they are in the photo!  But Jack is behind them!



*crystal1313 --*

What a cute picture.  It's in New Orleans Square -- and NOS is part of the theme for the week too, in addition to Haunted Mansion Holiday.  So anything that you have from anywhere in New Orleans Square would work, if you have anything.  But either way, you've got a second entry into the random draw!

Of course it's okay that they're in the photo!  In fact, it's interesting to see how many folks only have photos with people in them and how many only have photos without people in them, and how many have a good mix of both! I really enjoy looking at both the 'people photos' and the non-people photos.




danimaroo said:


> Sherry, are we allowed to post photos from inside HM Holiday/the attraction itself? I have a few great shots from the ride, but if that's considered to be a "spoiler" for those who have never been to Disneyland/rode HMH, then I can avoid posting those ones.
> 
> Very excited to share some photos here soon, nonetheless!



*danimaroo --*

You certainly may post photos from inside the ride!  Of course!  I was hoping someone would do that sooner or later!


----------



## pattyduke34

Here are a few I want to share.


----------



## aidensmom31

I love New Orleans Square during Christmas


----------



## 6Smiles

I have pictures from last Christmas but do not know how to post them. Please help.


----------



## pudinhd

These are a few years old


----------



## Sherry E

*pattyduke34 -- *Thank you for sharing the lovely photos!  You've got your second entry into the random draw for the gift card!

Thank you, *pudinhd,* for your photos!  You also have your second entry into the random draw!




6Smiles said:


> I have pictures from last Christmas but do not know how to post them. Please help.



Hi, *Kris*!

Well, including the theme for this week (New Orleans Square and Haunted Mansion Holiday), we've got 19 more themes to go over a 3-month period, until November 4th.  So we've got to make sure you know how to post photos!  For each theme you contribute to you (whether it is one photo or 20 photos) will get an entry into the random draw for a $25 Disney gift card.

If you don't already have a free Photobucket account, I would suggest opening one.  Try uploading some photos to it.

Somewhere underneath or next to each photo will be the "IMG" code.  Simply copy (Ctrl C) that full code and paste (Ctrl V) it here in a post.


----------



## beckykarstetter

Disney Liz said:


> Sherry, I am one of those lurkers you hear about it. I have enjoyed your photos for the past two years and am enjoying them as you start the third year of themes and photos. I am a silly-crazy Disney fan, and our family is DVC, home resort Grand Californian Villas.
> 
> Lived in Texas my whole life and didn't find Disneyland (or DW) until 2003, when my son won a trip to Disneyland. Had dreamed of visiting both Worlds my whole life but we were farmers and never could swing that kind of vacation. In 2011 we were in Disneyland for the Thanksgiving week and I was hooked....the Christmas decorations, parades, fireworks, trees...we loved it all. Skipped last year since we had just moved to Alaska, and so I had to keep up with the festivities through your thread on this forum.
> 
> So this is a quick but heartfelt thank you for bringing all of my favorite memories to light as a countdown to the season....I love the photos and may even dig up some of mine, if I can find them! We are headed to Disneyland November 15-22 of this year and this time we are bringing our one and only brand new grandbaby with us, baby Jack! Can't wait to get his first Mickey ears and hoping to also get his silhouette cut out and framed. Will be bringing my hubby of 33 years, 18 year old Disney maniac son, our dear daughter, 30 years old, son-in-law and our little grand baby. Staying at the Villas and literally am counting down the days till we leave Alaska for California!
> 
> Will be following along as you present the themes and photos that make us all so happy....thank you, again, for bringing a little pixie dust into our lives!



Liz, I'm a lurker too, but I was so excited to see another Alaskan I just had to finally take the plunge!  We're taking our son for his first trip on December 3rd.  I'm so excited I can hardly stand it.  

Sherry, thank you so much for all the wonderful information.  I read DISBoards everyday and subscribe to the Christmas thread.  110 days to go!


----------



## Sherry E

beckykarstetter said:


> Liz, I'm a lurker too, but I was so excited to see another Alaskan I just had to finally take the plunge!  We're taking our son for his first trip on December 3rd.  I'm so excited I can hardly stand it.
> 
> Sherry, thank you so much for all the wonderful information.  I read DISBoards everyday and subscribe to the Christmas thread.  110 days to go!



Welcome, *beckykarstetter*!

Thank you for the kind words.  I can only hope that this thread is interesting, entertaining and informative for all who follow it.

I'm glad you joined us and subscribed to the thread!


----------



## KCmike

Here are some for Week 2!!


----------



## danimaroo

Here we go!


































































And New Orleans Square...


----------



## Lucrezia

Thanks to this thread (and my persistence), I can say with some certainty that my fiancé, Trent, and I will---thank God---be going this year to DL during the Christmas season!! Finally, he's made up his mind.  Needless to say... I'm very excited. It looks like we'll be sticking with our original plan of sneaking in for a quick trip in early December, with my nieces Lucia and Ana. *Now, my question:* So, it seems like the CP brings in some crowds. I wouldn't mind this, but my less-Disney-enthused fiancé and new-to-Disneyland nieces are not on great terms with that idea.  I'm trying to therefor figure out which dates would be better (i.e., less busy) to go on. We're thinking either Monday the 2nd of Dec. through Thursday the 5th, or Monday the 9th through Thursday the 12th. Since Thanksgiving falls unfortunately late this year---the 28th, I think?---I'm a little worried about blockbuster crowds or something. My nieces, being so new to the wonders of Disneyland, definitely get a little freaked out by swarms of people... as does my fiancé, but for different reasons.  Anyone have an idea as to which dates might be better for us? Help, please!


----------



## DBL101

All from 2012.  Click for larger versions. . .


----------



## mvf-m11c

A little late today after I just got back from Anaheim after attending the D23 Expo this past weekend but I am able to post my pictures of NOS and HMH. But first, I will post the NOS and later tonight the HMH. 











The old light canopy over the alley of NOS


----------



## mvf-m11c

Inside and outside of the HMH.
























































Last years gingerbread house


----------



## DBL101

egritz said:


> WOW WOW WOW!  I've been off the thread for a week so it took a while to catch up from where I last read but I'm glad I took the time, the pictures are great and as a previous poster mentioned, inspiring! We'll be there 4 months from now soaking in all the fun that is Christmas time in DL for the first time!!!
> 
> I was wondering if any individuals out there would be willing to share a few tips for getting decent pictures of the Christmas decorations at night. I shoot with a DSLR (Canon Rebel T2i) and I know enough to be dangerous, I usually use natural light & I rarely shoot at night (and never outside at night) & i just got my first Speedlight for my birthday last month, but I'm assuming I don't want to use any flash to get these good shots. Any suggestion for settings? I do not plan to travel with a tripod, so all shots will be handheld.  Would love and appreciate any recommendations!



   I hesitate to post this because Im no photographer, but I can pass on a bit of what Ive learned from message boards, books, and my own trial & error.

   There can be a lot of other factors, but a correct exposure primarily comes down to 3 pieces.  ISO (the sensitivity of your film), Shutter Speed (how long the shutter is left open), and Aperture (the size of the lens opening).  Depending on the camera, you can set one or two and let the camera set the other(s), set all three, or let the camera set all three.  Very few photographers still use film, but digital cameras do still have ISO settings that work the same way they did on film.

   What happens with many automatic settings is the camera ends up setting a slow shutter speed to get enough light and camera shake (or subject movement) results in blurry pictures.  

   You can set the sensitivity higher to take a faster picture, but higher ISO settings make for pictures that are grainier.  If I dont want to use a tripod, Ill often set the higher ISO because Id rather have a grainy picture than one thats blurry.  I have a 60D and I can usually go up to ISO:1000 with good quality, but Ill even push it to 1600 or 3200 if I cant get a picture without it.  I will usually use shutter priority (Tv) to make sure I dont get blur, and let the camera open the lens as much as it can.  Keeping yourself still is the key.  Leaning against a stable fence, or post can often help keep you steady.  I try never to go slower than 1/80 (and prefer 100 or 125) because I cant keep myself steady for a slower shutter speed.  

   To summarize, I'll usually choose the Tv setting, ISO of 1000 or 1600, and Shutter speed of 1/100 or 1/125.  I'll then tweak each of them after reviewing the pictures. As with most photography, it comes down to trial and error with your own camera.


----------



## Orbitron

This is a theme I have a few pictures for, even though I have never been at the Disneyland Resort during Christmas Time!

One lonely little photo from New Orleans Square






Some impressions from Haunted Mansion Holiday































To complete everything, the master of the house


----------



## Luisa

Wow, everyone's pictures are amazing, makes me feel inadequate! My small contribution..













I'm so impressed by what I've seen I'm going to make sure I take more photos in November!

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## Elk Grove Chris




----------



## Sherry E

Just before I shut off the computer last night I saw that *KCmike *and *danimaroo* had posted some fantastic photos!  

Imagine my delight when I signed on this morning to see that a whole new crop of fantastic photos had come in from *Elk Grove Chris* (just this morning!), *Luisa*, *Orbitron*, *Bret/mvf-m11c* and *DBL101*!!!  What a delightful way for me to greet the day!!

*Bret* -- Can you help *Trish/Phoenixrising* figure out flickr, so her photos will appear in the posts instead of just the links appearing?



Thank you, everyone, for sharing your lovely photos in our second Theme Week of the 2013 Countdown.  *DBL101*, *Bret*, *Luisa*, *danimaroo* and *KCmike* received their second entries in the random draw for the $25 Disney gift card (they all received entries last week as week).

*Elk Grove Chris* and *Orbitron* have received their first entries into the random draw.  In fact, *Orbitron* -- you don't have to follow the code word challenge now because you have a guaranteed entry into the random draw by submitting your Haunted Mansion Holiday photos.  So you saved yourself some time in having to keep a list of the code words, etc.!!!




Lucrezia said:


> Thanks to this thread (and my persistence), I can say with some certainty that my fiancé, Trent, and I will---thank God---be going this year to DL during the Christmas season!! Finally, he's made up his mind.  Needless to say... I'm very excited. It looks like we'll be sticking with our original plan of sneaking in for a quick trip in early December, with my nieces Lucia and Ana. *Now, my question:* So, it seems like the CP brings in some crowds. I wouldn't mind this, but my less-Disney-enthused fiancé and new-to-Disneyland nieces are not on great terms with that idea.  I'm trying to therefor figure out which dates would be better (i.e., less busy) to go on. We're thinking either Monday the 2nd of Dec. through Thursday the 5th, or Monday the 9th through Thursday the 12th. Since Thanksgiving falls unfortunately late this year---the 28th, I think?---I'm a little worried about blockbuster crowds or something. My nieces, being so new to the wonders of Disneyland, definitely get a little freaked out by swarms of people... as does my fiancé, but for different reasons.  Anyone have an idea as to which dates might be better for us? Help, please!



Welcome back, *Lucrezia*!

I hope you were able to catch last week's theme too (it started on page 62, while this week's theme began on page 70) when you returned home from your trip.  If you're following the code word challenge, you'll have to keep up!

The CP will have nothing to do with your trip.  The late Thanksgiving should have nothing to do with your trip, or very little.  If either of those elements had anything to do with your trip it would be to your benefit, not to your disadvantage.  If anything, the CP crowds would clear out after 12/8, and the the late Thanksgiving may, perhaps, deter some folks from traveling this year -- as it is one week closer to the Christmas break than it usually is.

The holiday season in general is very popular so the parks will not be empty.  You will run into some crowds here and there.  It is almost never un-crowded near IASW Holiday at night.  But there will probably be portions of the day when it is not crowded.  Early on Monday, for example.

Enjoy the planning of the trip, know what to expect and don't worry!

As I've said many times in this thread and others, the time frames I choose to go for my annual holiday trips are either in the first week of December or the second week of December because I get the full holiday merriment and slightly lighter crowds.  This year it seems like a lot of folks are going during those weeks (probably following my lead), so it may be busier than it normally is but it should still be bearable.  

Really, I think either week would be good, but in your case the 12/2 - 12/5 dates would be slightly better because everyone will have cleared out after Thanksgiving.


----------



## mvf-m11c

Phoenixrising said:


> http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7390/9308150547_49d8598c5e.jpg
> HM lamp Post
> 
> I'm attempting to copy pics to the thread using my Flickr account, which this is the first time I've attempted to upload pics to any thread in quite a while. If you click on the link, it will show the pics. Maybe with a little luck I'll find a way to upload them into the thread. Wish me luck.
> 
> Trish
> HM Sandy Claws
> http://farm3.staticflickr.com/2817/9310960384_ecb4a19efe.jpg
> HM 2011 Gingerbread house:
> http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7340/9310918382_f4a8462920.jpg
> HM 2010 Gingerbread house:
> http://farm3.staticflickr.com/2805/9308056563_716dd13efa.jpg
> Busts as you go towards the Doom Buggies
> http://farm4.staticflickr.com/3716/9308181591_cb884916c2.jpg
> 
> There's got to be a better way of doing this, I just need to figure it out over the next couple of days. If you click on the links, they will show the pic, of which there's pics of the 2010 & 2011 gingerbread houses.
> Pumpkin snowman:
> http://farm3.staticflickr.com/2829/9308035823_c685035571.jpg



Hi Trish,

I can help you with the images on flickr to show on the threads. When I looked at your pictures with the formulas. You have the  on your pictures which is the link...23_c685035571.jpg[/img]

Hope this helps you.


----------



## Sherry E

Thank you, *Bret*!  You're awesome!

I hope *Trish* comes back soon to see your helpful post (or I'll direct her back to it when she does come back).  I knew you could solve the flickr problem for her.


----------



## Phoenixrising

I'm still figuring this out...

Attempt no 10.. and thanks to Brett and contacting flicker this tekk deprived may have gotten it..

There's got to be a step I'm missing somewhere. I've contacted Flickr and they are helping me figure this out. Obviously what they suggested didn't work, so am going to try figure this out.
<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/greytbeginnings/9310960384/" title="DSC02939 by greytyetti!, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm3.staticflickr.com/2817/9310960384_ecb4a19efe.jpg"[IMG] width="375" height="500" alt="DSC02939"></a>
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/greytbeginnings/9308097951/][img]http://farm4.staticflickr.com/3678/9308097951_4b3521496c.jpg[/url]
DSC04966 by greytyetti!, on Flickr

And we have victory!!!!!!!! Was grabbing the wrong code. See I do figure out things....eventually....now to post some more pics!


----------



## DBL101

Phoenixrising said:


> I'm still figuring this out...
> 
> Attempt no 10.. and thanks to Brett and contacting flicker this tekk deprived may have gotten it..
> 
> There's got to be a step I'm missing somewhere. I've contacted Flickr and they are helping me figure this out. Obviously what they suggested didn't work, so am going to try figure this out.
> <a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/greytbeginnings/9310960384/" title="DSC02939 by greytyetti!, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm3.staticflickr.com/2817/9310960384_ecb4a19efe.jpg" width="375" height="500" alt="DSC02939"></a>



It's just a small begin and end tag on either side of the link to the picture.  It's a little difficult to document because an actual example will display the picture instead of the code that shows you how to post.  Here is an example with one of your pictures.  I have an extra space inside each of the tags so the code will display.

[IMG ]http://farm3.staticflickr.com/2817/9310960384_ecb4a19efe.jpg[/IMG ] 

Here is the same example with the spaces removed after the IMGs


----------



## Phoenixrising

DSC04976 by greytyetti!, on Flickr

Thanks to everyone who helped figure out to post online. I hadn't done it for a couple of years, and added to the confusion was that I switched from Webshots to Flickr. Have a great day everyone!

Trish



DSC02149 by greytyetti!, on Flickr




DSC03643 by greytyetti!, on Flickr


----------



## dolphingirl47

This is the only theme week I will have something to contribute to this year. My time will come in 2015.

















Corinna


----------



## Sherry E

*Trish* -- Yay!  You finally got it working!  I have no idea what to do with flickr (I'm used to Photobucket, even though it has become more problematic than it's worth dealing with!) so I couldn't help you there.  I'm glad that Bret and DBL101 were here to help you.



*Corinna* -- I wondered if you would post any of your HMH photos!  I knew you had some (because I know you're a Halloween Time fan).  I'm so happy that you posted them for us!  (And I also hope that this thread is helping to give you an idea of what to expect/look forward to for your upcoming holiday trip!)

So do you want me to enter you into the random draw for the $25 gift card with this post of photos?  If so, it is a guaranteed entry but then you can't try to win the other gift card with the code word challenge when the Countdown ends in November (which may come in handy if you don't have time to follow the code word challenge each week).  If you want to stick with the code word challenge, then there's no random entry for the photo post -- but we will all enjoy your photos nonetheless!  

It's up to you -- entry or no entry?  Which do you prefer to do?


----------



## dolphingirl47

I will stick with the code word challenge. This will keep me on my toes.

Corinna


----------



## Sherry E

dolphingirl47 said:


> I will stick with the code word challenge. This will keep me on my toes.
> 
> Corinna




*Corinna --*

Okay -- cool!


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

*Elk Grove Chris* - your pictures are AMAZING!

I can't find any of NOS which really upsets me. It's one my favorite places in the park during the holidays, so I can't believe I don't have any. Something I will be sure to remedy this year!

Here are some HMH ones though.


----------



## Orbitron

Sherry E said:


> Imagine my delight when I signed on this morning to see that a whole new crop of fantastic photos had come in from *Elk Grove Chris* (just this morning!), *Luisa*, *Orbitron*, *Bret/mvf-m11c* and *DBL101*!!!  What a delightful way for me to greet the day!!



Yes, it's great that the Haunted Mansion is decked out for the holidays in October already! 



Sherry E said:


> *Elk Grove Chris* and *Orbitron* have received their first entries into the random draw.  In fact, *Orbitron* -- you don't have to follow the code word challenge now because you have a guaranteed entry into the random draw by submitting your Haunted Mansion Holiday photos.  So you saved yourself some time in having to keep a list of the code words, etc.!!!



Okay, it was fun looking for the code word, but this way it is even better! I hope there will be another theme I can submit photos for!


----------



## perlster

Flickr has changed its interface recently (and many think not for the better), but you actually *don't need to worry* about BB codes, HTML tags, etc. to post pictures on most discussion boards.

Instructions below are for Firefox - they wouldn't differ much for other browsers.

Left-lick on a picture in your photostream to go the individual photo's page.
Then left-click on the symbol below which turns red.
If you like, change the displayed photo's size in the drop-down menu.
Left-click in the big text box above the sizes - all the text should be highlighted.
Then, right-click the text and left-click "Copy" in the pop-up  (or Control-C).
Paste into a message here (using left-click, "Paste" or Control-V), and the photo will be displayed.






and now for the actual result of those steps:




a Christmas "hello" from Mickey Mouse by perlster, on Flickr

[Note how flickr messes up the quotes in the title]


P.S.  I actually recommend tinypic.com if you simply want to post a photo on a message board - rather than place it on a photo sharing site.


----------



## figment_jii

Well, most of my photos have already been posted on the Halloween Superthread, but they fit in with this weeks theme!

Welcome to Haunted Mansion Holiday...





Jack is waiting inside the elevator....





The paintings...they change...









Your doombuggy awaits...





A man-eating wreath...





Madame Leotta...





The gingerbread house from 2012...





The gingerbread house from 2011...





Sandy Claws....





Zero...





A graveyard that is covered in white snow...





Oogie Boogie waiting for you...





And Sally sending you off...


----------



## Elk Grove Chris

DisneyJamieCA said:


> *Elk Grove Chris* - your pictures are AMAZING!



Thanks DisneyJamie


----------



## Phoenixrising

Now that I've figured how to post pics, here are a few more....




DSC02953 by greytyetti!, on Flickr




DSC03639 by greytyetti!, on Flickr

And one more...




DSC04973 by greytyetti!, on Flickr

Now that I've figured out how to adjust the size of the pics, I'll make any future pics smaller, as to conserve space on the thread. 
 Trish


----------



## PHXscuba

My turn!

How did I go to DLR twice during Christmas and Halloween and not have saved any pictures of HMH?? 

Here are just a couple of NO Square:















... a little creative photo processing on the last one, just to be different! 


This thread is Christmas crack in August 


PHXscuba


----------



## 6Smiles

Test Post:

Loved the detail of this wreath!


----------



## vbmom40

What time do you need to line up at the front gates to get a voucher for the candy canes?


----------



## Sherry E

*Orbitron, figment_jii, Trish and Kris/6Smiles *-- Love all the photos!  You all have your first entries into the random draw for the $25 Disney gift card.

*Jamie and PHXscuba* -- You have your second entries!




​


vbmom40 said:


> What time do you need to line up at the front gates to get a voucher for the candy canes?




*vbmom40 --*

I'm not sure about the time (I've never waited for a candy cane), but below is a post I put together for ToodlesRN a while back, with links that might be of assistance, and if you look at that 2012 thread from Carolwoodpr you might find info about the line-up time as it covered the schedule for the candy canes last year.





Sherry E said:


> *ToodlesRN --*
> 
> Until someone else posts with their first-hand candy cane info...
> 
> Keep in mind that the Guy Fieri show was actually shot in 2008 (though it aired for the first time in 2009), so certain details may have changed since then (such as the number of canes that are made).  Last year, for example, the candy canes were also at Trolley Treats on Buena Vista Street.
> 
> From the Holiday Food/Treats post on Page 1 of this thread... Here are some links to blogs/threads and other info about the canes from the past few years (pay special attention to *Carolwoodpr's* thread from 2012, as it probably has the most "recent" information as it evolved to include Trolley Treats in the mix):
> 
> 
> 
> Candy Canes 2012 (DISboards thread started by Carolwoodpr)
> 
> 
> amamax2's Excellent Tips for Scoring a Candy Cane! (from DISboards)
> 
> "Candy Canes Help Guy Fieri Celebrate Disneyland Holidays" (December 2, 2009, by Nancy Johnson, DIS Unplugged Contributor/Correspondent)
> 
> 
> 
> *Info from other unofficial sources*
> 
> 
> "2012 Disneyland Candy Cane Dates" - Disney Food Blog; November 23rd, 2012, by Heather Sievers
> 
> "Dates for 2010 Disneyland Candy Canes" - Disney Food Blog; November 23rd, 2010, by AJ Wolfe
> 
> 
> 
> It's Candy Cane time at Disneyland  dates and details (from 2010 - MousePlanet/MousePad)
> 
> Handmade Candy Canes (from 2009 - started by Psymonds)
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> *danimaroo's* TR from *2012* (she reviews the candy canes in the TR) - "The Wettest, Merriest, and Happiest Birthday"
> 
> 
> *DizNee Luver's* trip report from *December 2012* includes these posts with candy cane photos/info:
> 
> http://disboards.com/showpost.php?p=47314703&postcount=817
> 
> http://disboards.com/showpost.php?p=47345416&postcount=838
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> Disneyland Resort candy kitchen (for specific information on seasonal treats, updated every few months) phone number:  1-714-781-0112
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> Let me know if any of that information was of use for you!


----------



## Pinup Mommy

Everyone has posted such fantastic pictures! 


Here is my one and only that I have for this weeks theme


----------



## Sherry E

Pinup Mommy said:


> Everyone has posted such fantastic pictures!
> 
> 
> Here is my one and only that I have for this weeks theme



*Pinup Mommy --*

Well, your one and only photo was enough to get you  second entry into the random draw!

I can see that this theme has got some people thinking, "Why don't I have any pictures from New Orleans Square?"

I started off with a theme (Trees/Wreaths) that I thought would probably work for everyone to find some sort of photo to post.  Mostly everyone has some sort of photo with a tree or wreath in it!  

And NOS/HMH is another theme for which many people will have photos (especially HMH) because there are so many people who go to DLR for Halloween Time too.

But...eventually we will hit some themes that are not quite as popular.  It's happened for the last 2 years.  We started off with a bang on this one and there will be some blockbuster theme weeks to come, but I think that certain themes may be difficult for people to scrape up photos and they will hit a photo roadblock, as it were!

It should be interesting to see which themes yield a bounty o' photos and which ones stump everyone.

Muahahahahaha!!


----------



## I'm mikey

Here are my images for this week.


----------



## ksromack

We just got back from our summer vacation to Ohio (mainly a family visit sort of vacation but we also sneaked in a trip to Cedar Point).......anyway, I had to concentrate on getting that vacation over before I could fully commit to enjoy thinking about our Nov/Dec trip to DL....first DL trip for both hubby and I!

I'm reading every single post and have made my way to page 52 

A few questions.  We have a vacation package booked at PPH for the 10 days of our trip and it's so pricey!  I intended to purchase at least one AP for myself so was hoping an AP discount would come up for our trip.  What exactly is the benefit to having a package booked versus just having a hotel only trip booked?  The price difference is significant and I can't see where it's a deal to have the package (especially given the fact it only includes a 5 day PH)?  If we stay at PPH and purchase APs do we still get in early for the extra hour on given days?

Have there been any AP discounts announced for Nov 29-Dec 9?  I can't look up any information online without inputting an AP # that doesn't exist yet   Thanks for any help!

Also, what is Limited Time Magic?  Who is offered this?


----------



## Pesky

As I slowly process our impending arrival, I was so looking forward to seeing F!.  Then I realize that my visit is M-TH starting December 16th.  Is F! even going to be shown then during the week or does peak season (and mid-week showings) not start until the next week?  TIA!

ETA:  Oh, and random thing for Sherry and her love of peppermint.  These treats are ridiculously easy to make up and so tasty.  Take pretzel rods (or any kind of pretzels really but rods are easy to handle).  Melt down some white almond bark in a double boiler (just use a bowl over a simmering pan of water).  Crush up some candy canes.  Dip the pretzel rod in the melted white almond bark and roll in the crush candy canes and let harden.  Sweet, salty and minty.  Mmmmmm.   And they look fabulous too!


----------



## Pinup Mommy

Sherry E said:
			
		

> Pinup Mommy --
> 
> Well, your one and only photo was enough to get you  second entry into the random draw!
> 
> I can see that this theme has got some people thinking, "Why don't I have any pictures from New Orleans Square?"
> 
> I started off with a theme (Trees/Wreaths) that I thought would probably work for everyone to find some sort of photo to post.  Mostly everyone has some sort of photo with a tree or wreath in it!
> 
> And NOS/HMH is another theme for which many people will have photos (especially HMH) because there are so many people who go to DLR for Halloween Time too.
> 
> But...eventually we will hit some themes that are not quite as popular.  It's happened for the last 2 years.  We started off with a bang on this one and there will be some blockbuster theme weeks to come, but I think that certain themes may be difficult for people to scrape up photos and they will hit a photo roadblock, as it were!
> 
> It should be interesting to see which themes yield a bounty o' photos and which ones stump everyone.
> 
> Muahahahahaha!!




You are so right, Sherry E! 

I am thinking "Why don't I have pictures from/ of________?"
For the last few years I have been a premium AP holder, gone to MHP 2011 & 2012 and planning for 2013 .  Just NOW do I realize I should have a lot more photos and overlooked some really fantastic treats. 

Your Super Threads, as I have stated before, have completely inspired me to do a better job of capturing those little details. I have created a spread sheet of all that I need to see, do and eat this holiday season. 

The reason I joined the DISboards last year was because I was planning a DCL cruise. Who knew this Disneyland local of 35+ years still had so much to learn..... 

Thank you!  
Ysell


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

I can't wait to see the theme weeks ahead! And I love having this to help pass the time until our trip, so thank you!


----------



## Disney Liz

beckykarstetter said:


> Liz, I'm a lurker too, but I was so excited to see another Alaskan I just had to finally take the plunge!  We're taking our son for his first trip on December 3rd.  I'm so excited I can hardly stand it.
> 
> Sherry, thank you so much for all the wonderful information.  I read DISBoards everyday and subscribe to the Christmas thread.  110 days to go!



Beckykarstetter, so glad to meet you! Where in Alaska do you live? We moved to Juneau just over a year ago and are so glad we did. But the airfares to get back to the Lower 48 states are so high! How old is your little son? We will be taking our 4 month old grandson with us and I can't wait to get his set of Mickey Ears! And like you, I am so excited I can hardly sit still!!! Are you staying on property???? Will this be your first time to go during the holiday season???? 

Sherry, thanks for the warm welcome! I love this board and I check it daily. It just makes me happy whenever I see the holiday photos!!!


----------



## Sherry E

*I'm mikey --*

Fantastic, stunning photos as always!  You've got a second entry into the random draw for the $25 Disney gift card!

​



ksromack said:


> We just got back from our summer vacation to Ohio (mainly a family visit sort of vacation but we also sneaked in a trip to Cedar Point).......anyway, I had to concentrate on getting that vacation over before I could fully commit to enjoy thinking about our Nov/Dec trip to DL....first DL trip for both hubby and I!
> 
> I'm reading every single post and have made my way to page 52
> 
> A few questions.  We have a vacation package booked at PPH for the 10 days of our trip and it's so pricey!  I intended to purchase at least one AP for myself so was hoping an AP discount would come up for our trip.  What exactly is the benefit to having a package booked versus just having a hotel only trip booked?  The price difference is significant and I can't see where it's a deal to have the package (especially given the fact it only includes a 5 day PH)?  If we stay at PPH and purchase APs do we still get in early for the extra hour on given days?
> 
> Have there been any AP discounts announced for Nov 29-Dec 9?  I can't look up any information online without inputting an AP # that doesn't exist yet   Thanks for any help!
> 
> Also, what is Limited Time Magic?  Who is offered this?



Hi, *Kathy*!

Welcome!  I'm glad you made your way over here -- although you went above and beyond the call reading the first 52 pages!  I would have thought maybe a glance down the first page and then a glance at the last couple of pages would be enough.  But you actually made great progress -- we started this year's Theme Week Countdown on page 62 (just last week).  So you're almost caught up to last week.  Between page 62 and the page we are currently on, the majority of posts has largely been photos so there won't be much more to read.

I actually thought of you recently (before you posted in the Check-In/Post Your Dates thread).  I hadn't seen any posts from you in a while and I wondered if your December trip was still happening or if it had been canceled.  I'm glad to hear that it is still on!  

If you stay at the PPH (and for 10 days -- yikes!  That's costly!) as hotel guests you will get in early to either Disneyland or California Adventure on every day that the Extra Magic Hour is offered during your stay (including your arrival day and check-out day).  Also, if you have Park Hoppers of 3 days or more you can get in early on one day.

Personally, I have not bought one of the Walt Disney Travel Company packages since 2007.  All of my reservations have been the room-only kind since then, and those can be made either by calling Disney Reservations or booking online. I usually call.  In the old, old days of packages (like back in the late '90s and early 2000's), they saved money as opposed to buying tickets and rooms separately.  Now it is more beneficial to get them separately, I feel.  

Also, packages tend to have more restrictions on them as to how much time you have before you can cancel or or make changes to your booking without a penalty.  With the room-only reservations you can cancel or make changes all the way up to 5 days before your arrival date without any kind of penalty.  There's more leeway for those sudden emergencies that can come up.

I guess the only perk of getting the packages is that you usually get little 'extras' -- like they may throw in a free pin or lanyard.  They may throw in a free bag.  That kind of thing.

I haven't seen any good discounts come up yet for dates that would include yours.  The "good rates" for AP holders used to come out 3 months in advance.  Nowadays, the rates are not as "good" at all anymore, and when they do come out on the AP hotel calendar or through some other kind of Disney offer, it is usually in the Fall.

I have seen certain discounts that lasted as far as up to the weekend before Christmas, so IF any discounts come up they would cover your dates for sure!  They may pop up on the actual Disneyland website at some point. Maybe on the AP hotel calendar.  Maybe through Disney Destinations.

Limited Time Magic is the promotional "theme" for 2013 that was announced towards the end of last year, in which both Disneyland Resort and WDW have short little themed celebrations for like a week or a day!  DLR did some stuff for Easter and Valentine's Day.  Last month there was a "Christmas in July" theme at DLR.  Next month, on Friday the 13th, there will be a Limited Time Magic Villains event at DLR.  Earlier this year there was a celebration of Greek food, music and dance called "Opa!"  There was also "Long Lost Friends Week," in which rare characters came out to greet guests.  There have been others too.  

That sort of thing.  So I think that Disney will tie in the Limited Time Magic theme to the holiday season in some way, but I'm not sure how yet.  There is a Limited Time Magic page somewhere on the Disneyland Resort website -- I think the link may be towards the bottom of the DLR page, if I recall.





Pesky said:


> As I slowly process our impending arrival, I was so looking forward to seeing F!.  Then I realize that my visit is M-TH starting December 16th.  Is F! even going to be shown then during the week or does peak season (and mid-week showings) not start until the next week?  TIA!
> 
> ETA:  Oh, and random thing for Sherry and her love of peppermint.  These treats are ridiculously easy to make up and so tasty.  Take pretzel rods (or any kind of pretzels really but rods are easy to handle).  Melt down some white almond bark in a double boiler (just use a bowl over a simmering pan of water).  Crush up some candy canes.  Dip the pretzel rod in the melted white almond bark and roll in the crush candy canes and let harden.  Sweet, salty and minty.  Mmmmmm.   And they look fabulous too!



*Pesky --*

I _think_ -- and I could be wrong -- that by the time of your trip it is likely that F! will be showing at least one of your nights, if not more.

Here is why I think that.  When I had my disastrous trip in December 2011 (very first week of that month), I recall that my friend from out of state was mentioning wanting to see F!  I know that we looked at the park hours and saw that F! was scheduled for Thursday of that week -- and possibly even Wednesday.  And again, that was the very first week of December.  

Last year was all thrown off because of the many nights of the Candlelight Ceremony, so that schedule was out of the ordinary.  Since you will be going a good two weeks after I went in 2011, and the crowds will only have picked up a little bit by the time of your trip, I have to think that you'll get at least one night of F! and maybe more than one.  It _might_ even be running every night at that point.  Usually, around the mid-December point is when the F! schedule picks up, I think.  *Bret/mvf-m11c* can confirm or deny that, but I think that's how it goes.

The peppermint pretzel rods sound delicious and easy to make -- and like the perfect thing to make on a cold day, to go with a nice cup of cocoa!!  Yum!!




Pinup Mommy said:


> You are so right, Sherry E!
> 
> I am thinking "Why don't I have pictures from/ of________?"
> For the last few years I have been a premium AP holder, gone to MHP 2011 & 2012 and planning for 2013 .  Just NOW do I realize I should have a lot more photos and overlooked some really fantastic treats.
> 
> Your Super Threads, as I have stated before, have completely inspired me to do a better job of capturing those little details. I have created a spread sheet of all that I need to see, do and eat this holiday season.
> 
> The reason I joined the DISboards last year was because I was planning a DCL cruise. Who knew this Disneyland local of 35+ years still had so much to learn.....
> 
> Thank you!
> Ysell



Thank you again for the kind words, *Pinup Mommy*!  

I am glad to have provided a place that helps inspire everyone in some small way!

I don't think that, when I was visiting Disneyland as a small child, I would have ever expected that I would be wandering around the parks one day, snapping photos of trees, wreaths and masks!  My earlier visions of DL trips probably only involved riding rides and meeting characters.  It's interesting how we -- as longtime Disneyland vets -- start to 'see' the park in new ways as we get older and our interests broaden, isn't it?

It can be tough to focus on details and notice a lot of the little things when we are with people.  We're busy enjoying the company of whoever we are with, and the details take a back seat.  When I finally started wandering around on my own at DLR a few years ago, I could get in the zone and start reallllly paying attention.

I must say, though, that it is hilarious at times when I stop to try to get an even halfway decent picture of something or another -- like a mask in New Orleans Square -- and someone nearby sees me and is totally baffled and confused at what I am intently trying to get a photo of!  Last year I was staring and focusing and staring and focusing on one particular mask in NOS, trying to get the photo cropped the way I wanted it, and not too distant.  There was a guy sitting on a bench next to the post that had the mask on it.  He saw me repeatedly trying to get this one shot. Then, another girl came up and took a photo of the same mask!  Finally the guy on the bench got up and looked at the mask to see what all the fuss was about!  He said something along the lines of, "What are they taking pictures of," as though he wanted to make sure he wasn't missing anything good.  And then he saw that it was just a mask.

Other times I have been taking pictures of flowers or plants, or window displays on Main Street, and people will comment and look completely puzzled!  They cannot figure out what it is that is so interesting.  I try to tell them that I am paying attention to the details and they look even more confused!

Ahhh...but, those photos come in handy for setting up these little theme weeks down the road!  So there is a method to my madness!







Disney Liz said:


> Sherry, thanks for the warm welcome! I love this board and I check it daily. It just makes me happy whenever I see the holiday photos!!!




*Disney Liz --*

I agree.  I think that holiday photos are great fun to look at and they are mood-enhancing, for sure!  Also -- and maybe I am mainly humoring myself by doing it this way -- I think the themes add a whole new spin to these different aspects of DLR.  When the photos are grouped together and packaged into specific themes, they seem to look different than they would have if presented a different way, and they really help to showcase all of the wonderful details around the parks.

(This thread has jumped up from 39,000-ish views not too many weeks ago to around 59,000-ish now, so I am guessing that there are quite a few folks who like this thread too, hanging out in the shadows!)




DisneyJamieCA said:


> I can't wait to see the theme weeks ahead! And I love having this to help pass the time until our trip, so thank you!



*Jamie --*

Thank you for being a part of it as well!  It is good to have something to pass the time and make the holidays seem not so far away.

I think there will be some very easy themes for everyone, and then there will be a few that will probably bring everything to a screeching halt!  People will be saying, "Hmmm...I don't think I have any of those photos..."  It never fails.  There are always a couple of themes for which no one seems to have any pictures.  But maybe this year we won't run into that roadblock.


----------



## beckykarstetter

Disney Liz said:


> Beckykarstetter, so glad to meet you! Where in Alaska do you live? We moved to Juneau just over a year ago and are so glad we did. But the airfares to get back to the Lower 48 states are so high! How old is your little son? We will be taking our 4 month old grandson with us and I can't wait to get his set of Mickey Ears! And like you, I am so excited I can hardly sit still!!! Are you staying on property???? Will this be your first time to go during the holiday season????
> 
> Sherry, thanks for the warm welcome! I love this board and I check it daily. It just makes me happy whenever I see the holiday photos!!!



Liz, we are in Anchorage.  Airfares aren't too bad from here and Alaska just had their fall specials that were awesome.  Our son will be three in October and loves Mickey Mouse.  He will watch vintage Mickey cartoons for hours.  He is the friendliest child on the planet, so I think he will love the characters.  I can't wait to see his expression when we walk through the gates.  We are staying at the DLH.  Disney just extended their Salute to the Military and my husband is retired National Guard, so we were able to get a wonderful price on the hotel and tickets.  We're staying six days and taking our time (a huge change for me since I've only done Disney for me, not with kids).  This will be my first time at Christmas.  We went to WDW for our honeymoon in October, and I loved the parks decorated for Halloween.  I can't wait to see this, since I love Christmas even more.  How in the world did you end up in Juneau?

A four month old in Mickey Ears is going to be the best!


----------



## mvf-m11c

Very nice pictures Mikey from HMH. 



Pesky said:


> As I slowly process our impending arrival, I was so looking forward to seeing F!.  Then I realize that my visit is M-TH starting December 16th.  Is F! even going to be shown then during the week or does peak season (and mid-week showings) not start until the next week?  TIA!



It is a good chance that F! will be running during your trip on the weekdays on the 16th to 19th. The third week of December is the full season mode on the weekdays and will have all the different shows running. With the schedule at DL going from 8am to 12am, there will be two shows of F! running at 9pm and 10:15pm. 

Even though I have never went during the third week of December during all my times going to the Holiday season, I look at previous park hours and it shows that they will have F! running during the third week on the weekdays. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## dadofnicholas

I also appreciate this thread but also disboards overall. It made my first two trips with my son (before my daughter was born) so easy. We did stay on-site on both occasions but it was truly the strategies and tips I learned here that made our waits minimal and experiences maximized. I love my friends who go to Disneyland with a "go-with-the-flow" attitude but I always encourage them to visit disboards (or at least my past Disneyland blogs) to learn a few time-saving tips.

With that in mind, I'm returning to Disneyland to celebrate my son's birthday December 22-27 with confidence. It also is good timing because our office is closed during that time (i.e., we are forced to take time off). I'm sure it will be busier than the previous two times we went but equipped with what I learned in the past plus what I will learn in the next few months on disboards (x-mas strats and tips), I know we'll have a blast again.


----------



## jasy

I just wanted to post a quick note to say I booked our flights for my son and I (seat sale $420 pp return, direct to LAX, fantastic deal from our city), Nov 19-22, only 3 nights so a day shorter than February but I find 3-4 days enough for us. Also, my sister is going to be coming down at the same time with her son, we aren't going to stay together but we are going to plan to meet up in the parks! (Our boys are 1.5 years apart and went to Disney together in Feb, it as a blast). Tomorrow I'm booking our hotel and tickets and we'll be staying at the DLH, I've been going back and forth between PPH and DLH and as much as I like the PPH I'm just not sure I can stay somewhere other than the DLH, I love the rooms and feel of the hotel so much.

Thank you, Thank you, Thank you for the theme weeks Sherry! I have no pictures to contribute yet but I've been sharing those posted with my son and we are both getting excited! Oh and I particularly like this weeks theme as I've never once ridden the Haunted Mansion Holiday and I love Nightmare Before Christmas.


----------



## ashnjam

Here is a few


----------



## Sherry E

*ashnjam --* 

Thank you for posting photos!  You've got an entry into the random draw for the $25 Disney gift card (which will take place in November)!


​


beckykarstetter said:


> ....This will be my first time at Christmas.  We went to WDW for our honeymoon in October, and I loved the parks decorated for Halloween.  I can't wait to see this, since I love Christmas even more....



*beckykarstetter --*

Even though WDW has more holiday/Christmas decorations than DLR has (because there are more parks and more hotels to decorate at WDW), I think that it is safe to say that DLR has more Christmas/holiday decorations than WDW has Halloween decorations -- if that makes sense!  I love Halloween Time at DLR and would always recommend that someone visit Disneyland during that time frame at least once.  But...Halloween Time doesn't even come close to the holidays at DLR in terms of the level of decor and, from what I have read, it's the same at WDW.  The Halloween season is not as big of a 'thing' at either WDW or DLR to bring it up to the level of the holidays.  The holidays at the parks are much more thorough, extensive, involved, etc.

So I guess my point is that if you loved the Halloween decorations at WDW and you love Christmas even more, you will be thrilled with DLR's holiday decorations.  The music, the treats, the lights, the colors, the decorations in both parks, at the hotels & Downtown Disney (in late November) and in all of the shops and restaurants make it a very immersive experience.  It's more of a resort-wide celebration, whereas Halloween (at least in Anaheim) is celebrated mostly in Disneyland and nowhere else in the Resort!




dadofnicholas said:


> I also appreciate this thread but also disboards overall. It made my first two trips with my son (before my daughter was born) so easy. We did stay on-site on both occasions but it was truly the strategies and tips I learned here that made our waits minimal and experiences maximized. I love my friends who go to Disneyland with a "go-with-the-flow" attitude but I always encourage them to visit disboards (or at least my past Disneyland blogs) to learn a few time-saving tips.
> 
> With that in mind, I'm returning to Disneyland to celebrate my son's birthday December 22-27 with confidence. It also is good timing because our office is closed during that time (i.e., we are forced to take time off). I'm sure it will be busier than the previous two times we went but equipped with what I learned in the past plus what I will learn in the next few months on disboards (x-mas strats and tips), I know we'll have a blast again.



*dadofnicholas --*

Thank you for joining in!

DISboards is a great place to learn so much -- everything from strategies for tackling crowds and lines, food, hidden gems, Annual Pass info, etc.  I have glanced around at other boards and some of them do occasionally have interesting threads on certain topics, but I really feel that this board goes in-depth with details and information and discussions.

See my quoted post to Lucrezia below, from a couple of weeks back, specifically regarding/including links and info that may be useful for your Christmas week trip to DLR.  Hopefully that will be of some help.



Sherry E said:


> *Lucrezia --*
> 
> Questions are necessary when you've never done a holiday DLR trip before!  You need to ask questions to help plan your trip!
> 
> I know that quite a few people have gone during that time, including *larina, Cheshirecatty, lana772*, etc.  Hopefully they will speak up as well with some great insight.
> 
> A friend of mine took her two young sons to DLR last year -- over Christmas Eve, Christmas Day and the day after, I think -- and she said that it was busy, yes, but that the crowds were not unbearable at first.  There was a threat of rain over part of her trip and that undoubtedly kept the crowds down.  After the threat disappeared, however, the crowds packed in!
> 
> Here are two posts from *JediMasterNerd*, from this thread, in which he details his Christmas trip last year (including crowds and all):
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=47018031&postcount=19
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=47044215&postcount=31
> 
> Here is another post from *Mickey&JoshNut*, also detailing a Christmas visit last year:
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=47042102&postcount=28
> 
> And here is a link to the DIS Unplugged Podcast/Call-In Show from December 6th, 2012 (which you can play on your computer as long as you have speakers or headphones), in which the Podcast team and I tackle all the commonly asked questions about the holiday season, *including special menu items available on Christmas Eve and Christmas Day *and much, much more!
> 
> I know that people prefer to read things instead of listen to things, but Nancy of the Podcast Team really gives a lot of good Christmas menu info in this particular call-in show so it wouldn't hurt to give it a listen.  I mentioned to that before we did the show that Christmas dining was a commonly-asked question, so they addressed it!
> 
> 
> ​










jasy said:


> I just wanted to post a quick note to say I booked our flights for my son and I (seat sale $420 pp return, direct to LAX, fantastic deal from our city), Nov 19-22, only 3 nights so a day shorter than February but I find 3-4 days enough for us. Also, my sister is going to be coming down at the same time with her son, we aren't going to stay together but we are going to plan to meet up in the parks! (Our boys are 1.5 years apart and went to Disney together in Feb, it as a blast). Tomorrow I'm booking our hotel and tickets and we'll be staying at the DLH, I've been going back and forth between PPH and DLH and as much as I like the PPH I'm just not sure I can stay somewhere other than the DLH, I love the rooms and feel of the hotel so much.
> 
> Thank you, Thank you, Thank you for the theme weeks Sherry! I have no pictures to contribute yet but I've been sharing those posted with my son and we are both getting excited! Oh and I particularly like this weeks theme as I've never once ridden the Haunted Mansion Holiday and I love Nightmare Before Christmas.



*jasy --*

You're very welcome!  I'm glad these Theme Weeks are a hit.  So far, we've had much more activity in this thread between last week's theme and this week's theme than in previous years when we were only two weeks/Themes into the Countdowns. 

I can't blame you for wanting to stay at the hotel you love!  I used to stay at the DLH all the time too, back in the old days, until the PPH entered the picture and had cheaper room rates!

Also, at the time you'll be visiting DLR I don't think the hotels will be decorated yet.  No wacky Goofy's Kitchen tree, for example.  The hotels tend to get their decor after Thanksgiving, but IF, for some reason, the decorations were to go up a bit early at the hotels this year, I think the GCH and the DLH would get their trees, etc., first, before the PPH.  So you will not only get to enjoy the overall theme and feel of the DLH, but you might have a chance at seeing some decorations go up before you leave.  I keep thinking that because Thanksgiving is so late this year the decorations could appear a bit earlier than usual, but no Santa or carolers at the hotels until after 11/28, I would guess.


----------



## Sherry E

For any of the newcomers to the thread, who have perhaps not had a chance to skim the previous pages...

It's time to momentarily interrupt our Theme Week Countdown to recap what we know about the Holiday 2013 season, much of which has been discussed in this thread, thus far.

You will notice that I added in a Haunted Mansion Holiday paragraph.  It was something that PHXscuba happened to mention yesterday (she read about it in the Disney Rewards/Visa newsletter).  After reading my copy of the newsletter I later found the PDF file online, for anyone who wants to read it.



*1.* *Official:* *According to the most recent AP Backstage Pass newsletter/magazine and the Disney Parks Blog, the holiday season is going to officially begin on Tuesday, November 12, 2013 (the end date is Monday, January 6, 2014).*  As this came from two *official* Disney sources we have to assume it is true, although the same _BP_ newsletter was recently incorrect about the start date of the MHP, and _Disneyland News_ recently claimed that the season begins on 11/15, so...who knows?  In any event, most likely some of the in-park holiday merriment will be going on a few days before 11/12 (unofficially!);



*2.* *Official* (but maybe not completely set in stone?)*:* *According to an official internal letter that Disney sent out to various choir directors and participants of the Candlelight Ceremony a few months ago, the Ceremony will take place on Sat., 12/7 and Sun., 12/8 in Town Square this year. * No mention was made in the letter of any other Ceremony dates, but the letter recipients were told that they would get more details in August.  *Rumors include*: 1)That more Ceremony dates will be added, possibly in DCA;   2)That the new management doesn't want to have any more than 2 nights of the Ceremony;  3)That the Ceremony is being scaled back to 2 nights so that a possible Christmas party in DL may take place over multiple nights;  and 4)That the Ceremony of last year (20 nights) prevented Main Street businesses from earning revenue and that's why only 2 nights this year; 



*3.* *Official!* (announced by the Disney Parks Blog and Disneyland News):  *An all-holiday World of Color (called World of Color -- Winter Dreams) is headed our way, with a start date of Friday, 11/15/13*.  Previous rumors had indicated that this Yuletide version of WoC would begin on 11/8.  There are always chances for a soft opening of Winter Dreams when the holiday season begins on 11/12 (pending further notice); 



*4.  Official* (from the Disney Rewards Visa Fall 2013 Newsletter/booklet, in an article entitled "_13 Years of Delightful Frights_")*:* *Haunted Mansion Holiday's 13th year (it opened in 2001) will be recognized with new effects and surprises! * 

Here is the PDF file of the newsletter: http://disneyrewards.com/pdf/newsletteraug13.pdf

In case you cannot open that file, the highlights are:


While little surprises are added to HMH every year, this year is "one of the biggest refreshes" Disney has ever created;

There will be a new animation effect in the Stretching Portrait Gallery, involving shattered stained glass windows and a peek-a-BOO appearance by master of scaremonies, Jack Skellington;

This year's gingerbread house in the dining/ballroom focuses on HMH's 13 years of delightfully frightful fun;

Groups of 13 holiday surprises from skulls and snappy plants to slinky ribbons have been added in every room.  Look sharp to find them all; and

A specially designed HMH pin and a decorate-it-yourself Zombie cookie kit will be available at the Nightmare Before Christmas merchandise cart, outside the Mansion.



*5.* *Rumor - Very Unlikely for 2013* (mostly from MiceChat):  *A possible Christmas Party.* Supposedly the all-Holiday WoC will provide the "alternative" holiday entertainment to those who do not wish to attend a hard ticket Christmas party in Disneyland.  Yes, the rumor mill seemed to be buzzing with whispers of a Christmas party coming our way this year, which would supposedly take the longstanding Christmas Fantasy Parade, Believe in Holiday Magic Fireworks and snowfall on Main Street and make them party exclusives.  We have no proof that this will happen in 2013 and at this point it is highly unlikely that it will happen, though I think that most of us believe that a Christmas party of some sort is inevitable -- probably in 2014 or 2015. 

I think that IF a major, multi-night Christmas party (that is going to change the face of the existing seasonal entertainment) is coming, we would hear about it (officially, from Disney) by sometime this month -- maybe even late August.  They could be so bold as to wait until September, but that would just be silly...and annoying. 

It is quite possible that Disney will run the holiday WoC this year and gauge how popular it is or is not with the crowds.  Then, if it is a success, they could either hold a party in DCA next year and make WoC the party exclusive, *or* they could create a party in DL and make the WoC in DCA the alternative choice.  

I tend to feel that a party in Disneyland would have to have some new 'material,' as it were, so as not to enrage the holiday visitors who have been going to the parks in November and December for years and years, and who have come to expect to see the holiday fireworks and parade as part of the regular seasonal entertainment.  I think Disney will be making a big mistake if they try to take an almost 20-year old parade and an almost 13-year-old fireworks show and make people suddenly pay extra to see them.  It would be much more effective if they put together an all-new holiday parade and an all-new holiday fireworks show for the party.  That would work for existing holiday visitors and new visitors alike!; and  



*6.* *Speculation* (mainly by me!):  *Limited Time Magic*.  How and where is this year-long celebration going to fit in to the holiday season, and what will be included in it?  So far we know of LTM events happening up to 9/13 -- the Unleash the Villains/13th Hour event at the start of the Halloween Time season.  I think that a LTM event of some kind -- maybe more than one -- will have to be included somewhere in the holiday season.  As to when -- who knows?  Disney could run a LTM holiday event during a week that is typically less crowded to lure guests in -- like early November or the week immediately after Thanksgiving weekend ends -- or they could start it at the very beginning of the season to kick it off.  I don't think a LTM event would take place during Christmas week or New Year's week, as those times are busy enough.

Could it be that Limited Time Magic may somehow be tied in with a sort of 'mini-party' event?  Maybe a short-run Christmas party type of thing that just takes place on a few nights during one week, maximum, and then ends quickly could be a good way to test the waters and see how popular the idea of a Christmas party is or is not, for future reference.

If there is just a little mini-Limited Time Magic thing happening, Disney could wait even longer to let us know about it...though that would be silly too!



​

Now we sit, patiently, and wait for more news and rumors to trickle in!

The current Theme Week Countdown will help to pass the time in between bits of info/news/rumors/discussion over the next few months!!


​


----------



## funatdisney

What a selection of marvelous pictures! What a treat! Thank you all for posting.

On another note, I know some of you were interested in purchasing 2013 dated Christmas items on your trips to DLR this Holiday, but were concerned if there would be any merchandise left by the time you got there. 

Disney Store online is having a 40% discount on dated 2013 merchandise, including Christmas ornaments. Use code MAGIC40 when checking out. Here is the link: Disney Store Online.


----------



## egritz

funatdisney said:


> Disney Store online is having a 40% discount on dated 2013 merchandise, including Christmas ornaments. Use code MAGIC40 when checking out. Here is the link: Disney Store Online.



I went to look and the ornament I bought last month with their sale is now sold out. I was worried I would have saved money had I waited, but I'm so glad I didn't (it is the 2013 Mickey photo-holder ornament to commemorate our 2013 trips). Phew!


----------



## Pesky

mvf-m11c said:


> Very nice pictures Mikey from HMH.
> 
> 
> 
> It is a good chance that F! will be running during your trip on the weekdays on the 16th to 19th. The third week of December is the full season mode on the weekdays and will have all the different shows running. With the schedule at DL going from 8am to 12am, there will be two shows of F! running at 9pm and 10:15pm.
> 
> Even though I have never went during the third week of December during all my times going to the Holiday season, I look at previous park hours and it shows that they will have F! running during the third week on the weekdays.
> 
> Hope this helps.



Whew!  Thanks!


----------



## ksromack

Sherry E said:


> *TK & Jamie --*
> 
> I was shocked to see that U-Verse doesn't have Hallmark (not even the basic channel, let alone the Movie Channel)!  I've gotten so used to seeing it the channel line-up on Time Warner that I had no clue it wasn't available with certain other providers.  I just assumed it was part of basic cable, like Lifetime is.



I do have UVerse and we USED to have both of those Hallmark channels...but there were some kind of negotiation issues between the two companies and guess who lost out?  All of us 

BTW, I am getting more and more excited with each photo I view.  Every photo is a work of art.  I am feeling the butterflies at the anticipation of my first trip to DL!


----------



## ksromack

PHXscuba said:


> And someday I hope to see the truly enormous Mickey-head wreath on the Contemporary Hotel in WDW. That's on the Disney bucket list for sure -- a trip to WDW at Christmastime. Think of all of the trees and wreaths there!
> 
> PHXscuba



I can't tell you how amazing WDW is at Christmastime.....this year I am excited to be able to see DL and DCA at Christmastime  

 When we (hubby and I) went to WDW last December we did everything there was to do holiday-wise (horse-drawn sleigh ride, MVMCP, Candlelight Processional Package, Tomorrowland Wishes Dessert Party, Illuminations cruise).....and all of the deluxe resorts' christmas decorations...... we did this in 8 days, all 4 parks......lots of signature dining, too.  Let's just say I ran my poor husband ragged   I know we are both looking forward to enjoying a slower paced, relaxing disneyfied vacation this year!


----------



## misskay

Sherry E said:


> 5.  Rumor - Very Unlikely for 2013 (mostly from MiceChat):  A possible Christmas Party.  Supposedly the all-Holiday WoC will provide the "alternative" holiday entertainment to those who do not wish to attend a hard ticket Christmas party in Disneyland.  Yes, the rumor mill seemed to be buzzing with whispers of a Christmas party coming our way this year, which would supposedly take the longstanding Christmas Fantasy Parade, Believe in Holiday Magic Fireworks and snowfall on Main Street and make them party exclusives.  We have no proof that this will happen in 2013 and at this point it is highly unlikely that it will happen, though I think that most of us believe that a Christmas party of some sort is inevitable -- probably in 2014 or 2015.
> 
> I think that IF a major, multi-night Christmas party (that is going to change the face of the existing seasonal entertainment) is coming, we would hear about it (officially, from Disney) by sometime this month -- maybe even late August.  They could be so bold as to wait until September, but that would just be silly...and annoying.
> 
> It is quite possible that Disney will run the holiday WoC this year and gauge how popular it is or is not with the crowds.  Then, if it is a success, they could either hold a party in DCA next year and make WoC the party exclusive, or they could create a party in DL and make the WoC in DCA the alternative choice.
> 
> I tend to feel that a party in Disneyland would have to have some new 'material,' as it were, so as not to enrage the holiday visitors who have been going to the parks in November and December for years and years, and who have come to expect to see the holiday fireworks and parade as part of the regular seasonal entertainment.  I think Disney will be making a big mistake if they try to take an almost 20-year old parade and an almost 13-year-old fireworks show and make people suddenly pay extra to see them.  It would be much more effective if they put together an all-new holiday parade and an all-new holiday fireworks show for the party.  That would work for existing holiday visitors and new visitors alike!



This is probably not the popular opinion, but I'm hoping there is no party this year only because this is my first Christmas out in disneyland and I was really wanted to have the snow and Christmas feel without the extra fee and stress of getting tickets for the party.  . I'm sure I'll enjoy it still if they do have one but them waiting a year wouldn't make me too upset! Lol!


----------



## Sherry E

Pesky said:


> Whew!  Thanks!



*Pesky -*

I also replied to you on the previous page -- you may have missed it when the page flipped, but I'm not sure!





ksromack said:


> I do have UVerse and we USED to have both of those Hallmark channels...but there were some kind of negotiation issues between the two companies and guess who lost out?  All of us
> 
> BTW, I am getting more and more excited with each photo I view.  Every photo is a work of art.  I am feeling the butterflies at the anticipation of my first trip to DL!



*Kathy --*

I replied to your questions about packages and discounts on the previous page, last night-- hopefully you saw that!

From what I could gather by poking around online, it appears as though U-Verse cut off at least the basic Hallmark Channel 3 years ago (don't know if the Hallmark Movie Channel went with it or if HMC went out earlier).  Does that sound about right, in relation to when you lost the channels?  If AT&T hasn't gotten back even one of those channels by now it seems they must not feel it is a worthwhile investment.

So that is the one thing that is keeping me from dumping Time Warner like a bad habit and moving to U-Verse -- the lack of the Hallmark Channel, meaning not being able to enjoy the Hallmark Countdown to Christmas in November and December!  I can't get Fios in my area, and we're not allowed to have any satellite dishes mounted on the building I live in so that rules out both DISH and DirecTV.  My only options are TWC and U-Verse.  TWC still doesn't have CBS or Showtime back in the line-up, which is crazy...but they have the 2 Hallmark Channels.  (I shouldn't question it, but isn't that weird?  TWC has 2 Hallmark Channels...but no CBS???)

Were you able to get up to page 62 of this thread, which is where the first Theme Week of this year began last week?  Since Monday of last week it has pretty much been a photo stream, between the two theme weeks (Trees/Wreaths & New Orleans Square/Haunted Mansion Holiday).  In 5 days there will be an all new theme for the week!

We have some wonderful, talented photographers on the board in general -- and in this thread.  I know what you mean -- many of the photos that we have seen here are exactly like works of art.  Or "gallery-worthy," as I like to call them.

After this week we have 18 more themes to go, so there is a lot more holiday anticipation and excitement coming up!



ksromack said:


> I can't tell you how amazing WDW is at Christmastime.....this year I am excited to be able to see DL and DCA at Christmastime
> 
> When we (hubby and I) went to WDW last December we did everything there was to do holiday-wise (horse-drawn sleigh ride, MVMCP, Candlelight Processional Package, Tomorrowland Wishes Dessert Party, Illuminations cruise).....and all of the deluxe resorts' christmas decorations...... we did this in 8 days, all 4 parks......lots of signature dining, too.  Let's just say I ran my poor husband ragged   I know we are both looking forward to enjoying a slower paced, relaxing disneyfied vacation this year!



*Kathy --*

I have to agree with PHXscuba.  A holiday WDW trip is on my Disney bucket list as well.  I absolutely adore the holiday season and I would want to do every single one one of those things you just listed off and more!  I would need a good 2 weeks or so, to really get into the details!

Some WDW holiday vets go to DLR and end up not enjoying it as much because there is not as much to DLR as there is to WDW.  I think it was WDW holiday vet pixleyyy who said that DLR's holiday celebration did not feel as immersive and all-encompassing (I'm paraphrasing, but that was the idea).  Other WDW holiday vets come back from their DLR holiday trips and love them, and they appreciate the differences between the 2 Resorts.

I hope you fall into the latter category and end up loving DLR's holiday season -- even though it is not on the level of WDW's festivities.




misskay said:


> This is probably not the popular opinion, but I'm hoping there is no party this year only because this is my first Christmas out in disneyland and I was really wanted to have the snow and Christmas feel without the extra fee and stress of getting tickets for the party.  . I'm sure I'll enjoy it still if they do have one but them waiting a year wouldn't make me too upset! Lol!



*misskay --*

It's the popular opinion with me!  I have stated many times in this thread -- to the point where people are probably sick of me saying it -- that I don't think DLR is ready for a full-scale Christmas party yet.  If I am going to feel tempted to buy tickets for a party, I want there to be all new entertainment.  I don't want to pay $50 or $60 for a party filled with things I have already experienced for years!

There are reasons why the Halloween party works, and why it is necessary to Halloween season.  A Christmas party -- especially one that includes events that have been around for years and years -- would make a big dent in the holiday festivities.  If the snow, fireworks and parade were suddenly held hostage to a party (not to mention nighttime access to Haunted Mansion Holiday and It's a Small World Holiday) and all we were left with was Winter Dreams in DCA, that doesn't seem like an even trade-off to me.  Disney has to start kicking up the seasonal entertainment a notch, and adding in new things!

But, eventually, a party will come to DLR.  We all know it is coming.  I just really don't think this will be the year for it.  There have to be enough viable options for holiday entertainment in the other park to keep people who do not attend the party happy.


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

misskay said:


> This is probably not the popular opinion, but I'm hoping there is no party this year only because this is my first Christmas out in disneyland and I was really wanted to have the snow and Christmas feel without the extra fee and stress of getting tickets for the party.  . I'm sure I'll enjoy it still if they do have one but them waiting a year wouldn't make me too upset! Lol!



It's the popular opinion with me too! The things that are speculated to go into the party (fireworks, snow, parade) are things we've been enjoying for years (personally). Watching my children as they watch the snow come down and watching the castle light are up are all a part of why we love the holiday season at DL. It's inevitable that a party is coming, but I hope we get at least this one year without it.


----------



## egritz

misskay said:


> This is probably not the popular opinion, but I'm hoping there is no party this year only because this is my first Christmas out in disneyland and I was really wanted to have the snow and Christmas feel without the extra fee and stress of getting tickets for the party.  . I'm sure I'll enjoy it still if they do have one but them waiting a year wouldn't make me too upset! Lol!



I would agree this is probably the popular opinion - who wants to pay even MORE $$ when we are already shelling out hundreds for park tickets, not to mention hotel, food, gas/plane tickets, etc!?!?!?!?


----------



## ksromack

Sherry E said:


> I replied to your questions about packages and discounts on the previous page, last night-- hopefully you saw that!


I did, thank you!  I chatted online with a CM and she told me I would need to call them to switch my vacation package switched over to a hotel only package.  She said I would have to cancel the first reservation and rebook a room only.....making me very nervous since I paid a hunk of money already using Disney GCs!



Sherry E said:


> From what I could gather by poking around online, it appears as though U-Verse cut off at least the basic Hallmark Channel 3 years ago (don't know if the Hallmark Movie Channel went with it or if HMC went out earlier).  Does that sound about right, in relation to when you lost the channels?  If AT&T hasn't gotten back even one of those channels by now it seems they must not feel it is a worthwhile investment.


I honestly can't tell you when!  You could purchase your favorite holiday movies so you have your own library 



Sherry E said:


> Were you able to get up to page 62 of this thread, which is where the first Theme Week of this year began last week?  Since Monday of last week it has pretty much been a photo stream, between the two theme weeks (Trees/Wreaths & New Orleans Square/Haunted Mansion Holiday).  In 5 days there will be an all new theme for the week!


I have and it's all in my little brain   I love christmas decorations and even had my own tree in our room at Port Orleans, Riverside last year.  I made ornaments for it too.  Now I'm trying to decide if I want to bring my decorations for our room at PPH.  I had the 2.5' tree delivered to our resort and decorated it there....didn't want to pack it up to take it home so i kept my decorations and left the tree for some pixie-dust for the family that had the room after us.  I also left some christmas lights.  



Sherry E said:


> I have to agree with PHXscuba.  A holiday WDW trip is on my Disney bucket list as well.  I absolutely adore the holiday season and I would want to do every single one one of those things you just listed off and more!  I would need a good 2 weeks or so, to really get into the details!
> 
> Some WDW holiday vets go to DLR and end up not enjoying it as much because there is not as much to DLR as there is to WDW.  I think it was WDW holiday vet pixleyyy who said that DLR's holiday celebration did not feel as immersive and all-encompassing (I'm paraphrasing, but that was the idea).  Other WDW holiday vets come back from their DLR holiday trips and love them, and they appreciate the differences between the 2 Resorts.
> 
> I hope you fall into the latter category and end up loving DLR's holiday season -- even though it is not on the level of WDW's festivities.


I don't think I would even consider comparing the two.  They are so different from each other.  I do have a feeling I will love the fact that the California park will be smaller and not so spread out.  I do love nostalgic things  plus, I already know I prefer the Cali weather as opposed to Florida's!


----------



## KCmike

Thanks Sherry E for another awesome update.  Like how you use OFFICIAL vs. Rumor titles.  Let's squash those hard ticket rumors please.  Thanks for the link/pdf on the magazine.  I love things like that.  Now i get to have some extra Disney pleasure by reading this little gem.  I wish I could gain access to all of these magazines and newsletters!  I'm such a Disney junkie.


----------



## Sherry E

ksromack said:


> I did, thank you!  I chatted online with a CM and she told me I would need to call them to switch my vacation package switched over to a hotel only package.  She said I would have to cancel the first reservation and rebook a room only.....making me very nervous since I paid a hunk of money already using Disney GCs!
> 
> I honestly can't tell you when!  You could purchase your favorite holiday movies so you have your own library
> 
> I have and it's all in my little brain   I love christmas decorations and even had my own tree in our room at Port Orleans, Riverside last year.  I made ornaments for it too.  Now I'm trying to decide if I want to bring my decorations for our room at PPH.  I had the 2.5' tree delivered to our resort and decorated it there....didn't want to pack it up to take it home so i kept my decorations and left the tree for some pixie-dust for the family that had the room after us.  I also left some christmas lights.
> 
> I don't think I would even consider comparing the two.  They are so different from each other.  I do have a feeling I will love the fact that the California park will be smaller and not so spread out.  I do love nostalgic things  plus, I already know I prefer the Cali weather as opposed to Florida's!



*Kathy --*

If you cancel your PPH package and switch to room-only, how will they credit you back for what you paid in gift cards?  Will Disney put the money back on the gift cards or credit it in some other way?  Or would they somehow be able to seamlessly transfer what you paid from the cancelled package to a room only reservation?

One good thing is that if you can get yourself booked in a room only situation, then if a discount of some sort comes along later -- even just one week before your trip -- you can call the reservations number and have the CM apply the discount to your existing reservation.  I've done that in the past.  I've switched dates and hotels based on discounts that came out, which I applied to my existing reservations.  People have done that with packages too, but I think that some of the value of the money saved with a discount is cancelled out by whatever fee is charged to make a change to the reservation.

I have some of the Hallmark Christmas movies saved on the DVR, as well as things like "Love Actually" and "Elf," but there is something fun about catching them on TV when they air.  I can't explain it!

That was nice of you to leave the tree and some lights in the room for the next guests to enjoy last year -- do you think that the cleaning people left it there or would they have removed the tree from the room?

Yes, there is no denying the fact that the close proximity between Disneyland, California Adventure, Downtown Disney and all 3 of the Disneyland Resort hotels is a huge selling point of DLR in general.  No boats, buses or cars are needed once you are at DLR.  Everything is walkable.  And you will quickly become very familiar with the "short cut" route from the PPH through the GCH.  So many people think that the PPH is very far, but it isn't.  Really, when you walk out the front of the PPH and turn left, you will see the Grand Californian Hotel right there, and all you do is cross the street and cut through the lobby of the GCH to get to DTD, DCA or DL.  It's a nice walk and you get to enjoy the wonderful GCH lobby environment en route to the parks.




KCmike said:


> Thanks Sherry E for another awesome update.  Like how you use OFFICIAL vs. Rumor titles.  Let's squash those hard ticket rumors please.  Thanks for the link/pdf on the magazine.  I love things like that.  Now i get to have some extra Disney pleasure by reading this little gem.  I wish I could gain access to all of these magazines and newsletters!  I'm such a Disney junkie.



You're welcome, *Mike*!

I usually try to re-post and/or update that recap every so often, assuming that new people are tuning in all the time and aren't up to speed on the facts for 2013.  I have to make sure to stress what is official and what is not, as people will hear/read a little bit of something that may happen down the road and think that it is happening this year!

I got the hard copy of that Disney Visa/Rewards newsletter in the mail a couple of days ago, but it was not until PHXscuba mentioned that it had the info about Haunted Mansion Holiday that I actually opened it up and read it!  And then I went searching for that article online and found the PDF, to share with everyone here.

I am eager to see what this year's gingerbread house in HMH looks like.

I am in agreement with you -- I am all for squashing all rumors of a hard ticket party!  I don't want one at this point in time.


----------



## mom2rtk

Just a heads up to all you holiday travelers. Space Mountain is going down for refurb 11/4 to 1/17. I am really bummed. With a 50 year old arthritic neck, I can barely do SM at WDW any more. I was really looking forward to doing the superior version at DLR again.


----------



## czmom

Noooooooo!!!! I was looking forward to the DL version of Space Mountain! I thought we would be safe from major refurbs over the holiday season. Such a bummer.


----------



## egritz

mom2rtk said:


> Just a heads up to all you holiday travelers. Space Mountain is going down for refurb 11/4 to 1/17. I am really bummed. With a 50 year old arthritic neck, I can barely do SM at WDW any more. I was really looking forward to doing the superior version at DLR again.



Where did you see this? I just did a quick google search for DL Refurb schedule and didn't see SM on any of the lists.  That would be a HUGE bummer and seems like really bad timing on DL's part.


----------



## funatdisney

The very few Holiday Mansion Inside pictures I have













I am not very good at taking dark ride pictures. I am guessing the top two pictures came out because the ride had slowed down for a short time. LOL


----------



## mom2rtk

czmom said:


> Noooooooo!!!! I was looking forward to the DL version of Space Mountain! I thought we would be safe from major refurbs over the holiday season. Such a bummer.




Yeah, between this and the 5 day ticket thing, I'm really starting to think DLR just doesn't want me there this year. SM at DLR is a HUGE draw for us regular WDW visitors.



egritz said:


> Where did you see this? I just did a quick google search for DL Refurb schedule and didn't see SM on any of the lists.  That would be a HUGE bummer and seems like really bad timing on DL's part.



http://www.wdwinfo.com/disneyland/plan.htm#rehab


----------



## egritz

mom2rtk said:


> Yeah, between this and the 5 day ticket thing, I'm really starting to think DLR just doesn't want me there this year. SM at DLR is a HUGE draw for us regular WDW visitors.



My mom said she read an article that park attendance is down since the most recent price increase. I wonder if the 5 day ticket thing also played a part in that.



mom2rtk said:


> http://www.wdwinfo.com/disneyland/plan.htm#rehab



That bites. I mean, I get that they need to take down the Halloween overlay so timing is probably good for them, but to take it down for all of Christmas?  

To those who regularly visit during the Holiday Season - is it typical for DL to shut down a big ride like this?

Going in Jan-March I expect major rides to be down for refurb - our first couple visits we never went on Splash bc it is closed every March, but in high season it seems crazy to close it down.


----------



## mom2rtk

egritz said:


> My mom said she read an article that park attendance is down since the most recent price increase. I wonder if the 5 day ticket thing also played a part in that.



Just based on how we want to do the parks, I know I will think long and hard before choosing DLR again in the future. Once we see Carsland once, I'm not sure we'll feel the drive to spend more to get less again soon.





egritz said:


> That bites. I mean, I get that they need to take down the Halloween overlay so timing is probably good for them, but to take it down for all of Christmas?
> 
> To those who regularly visit during the Holiday Season - is it typical for DL to shut down a big ride like this?
> 
> Going in Jan-March I expect major rides to be down for refurb - our first couple visits we never went on Splash bc it is closed every March, but in high season it seems crazy to close it down.



Yeah, it does seem crazy to have it down over Christmas.  I have to say I didn't see that one coming. One of the advantages of doing Disney in December has been that they typically don't have big rides down during December because it's so close to peak season.

SM is a pretty high capacity ride too. It's going to stink having so many more people out on the other attractions too.


----------



## czmom

egritz said:


> To those who regularly visit during the Holiday Season - is it typical for DL to shut down a big ride like this?
> 
> Going in Jan-March I expect major rides to be down for refurb - our first couple visits we never went on Splash bc it is closed every March, but in high season it seems crazy to close it down.



This is exactly what I was thinking! My DD7 is SO excited about California Screamin'. I hope that one doesn't get closed too.


----------



## lucysmom

As much fun as it is to see your inside pictures, folks, I can't even begin to tell you how awful it is to wait in a long line to get on a ride and then have the magic disrupted by the flashing of cameras. Please, if your camera needs a flash, just put it away and enjoy the ride.....and let others enjoy it as well. Okay, I am now off my soapbox.


----------



## funatdisney

lucysmom said:


> As much fun as it is to see your inside pictures, folks, I can't even begin to tell you how awful it is to wait in a long line to get on a ride and then have the magic disrupted by the flashing of cameras. Please, if your camera needs a flash, just put it away and enjoy the ride.....and let others enjoy it as well. Okay, I am now off my soapbox.



Yes I completely understand and hate it too. That is why I don't take good inside pictures. Thus my comment about the ride must have slowed down. Otherwise I wouldn't have taken them with a flash. The last picture I posted was taken without a flash.

Thanks for your comment. I do think it needs to be said.


----------



## dadofnicholas

Thanks, Sherry! I really appreciate the information on Christmas break! I can't wait to surprise my son - just have to figure out how 




> *dadofnicholas --*
> 
> Thank you for joining in!
> 
> DISboards is a great place to learn so much -- everything from strategies for tackling crowds and lines, food, hidden gems, Annual Pass info, etc.  I have glanced around at other boards and some of them do occasionally have interesting threads on certain topics, but I really feel that this board goes in-depth with details and information and discussions.
> 
> See my quoted post to Lucrezia below, from a couple of weeks back, specifically regarding/including links and info that may be useful for your Christmas week trip to DLR.  Hopefully that will be of some help.


----------



## Phoenixrising

I never use my flash when on rides, simply as I've got a high enough ISO rating on my camera. So when I do go on dark rides, while some may turn our blurry, I can get some really nice shots, providing I hold the camera very still while taking them. I have only used my flash on a ride once, and that's because I did the ride first thing in the morning, and there was literally no one around to bother with my flash. I also hate people who use their flash on rides, that's why I avoid using it, and if I can't I just put the camera away just before going on any ride. The DISboards, have made many of our trips far more enjoyable, and there are so much info on here, that you can go to DL, knowing a great deal more than your average TA. Our friends if they are planning a trip to DL come to me first for info, before going to a TA, as they know I'll give them solid, reliable info that will help them make the right decisions regarding air, hotel and a variety of other things.


----------



## beckykarstetter

mom2rtk said:


> Just a heads up to all you holiday travelers. Space Mountain is going down for refurb 11/4 to 1/17. I am really bummed. With a 50 year old arthritic neck, I can barely do SM at WDW any more. I was really looking forward to doing the superior version at DLR again.



My DH is going to have fit.  He was too sick at DW to ride Space Mountain and couldn't wait.  I missed it too and was looking forward to seeing the updated version.  Man, I'm so bummed.  What lousy time to do that.  You'd think they'd wait until January and mess up somebody else's vacation. jk


----------



## Sherry E

*Liza -- * 

Thank you for posting the additional HMH photos, and for posting the link regarding the merchandise yesterday!  I love those details inside the HMH ride.  I wonder what will be different this year, in light of the information about the new effects and celebration of the 13 years of HMH.  I can't wait to see it!


​



mom2rtk said:


> Yeah, between this and the 5 day ticket thing, I'm really starting to think DLR just doesn't want me there this year. SM at DLR is a HUGE draw for us regular WDW visitors.
> 
> http://www.wdwinfo.com/disneyland/plan.htm#rehab



*Janet -- *

Yes, DLR wants you there!  I understand the disappointment of missing this ride when you weren't expecting to, but there are going to be sooooo many other things to enjoy.  




egritz said:


> My mom said she read an article that park attendance is down since the most recent price increase. I wonder if the 5 day ticket thing also played a part in that.
> 
> That bites. I mean, I get that they need to take down the Halloween overlay so timing is probably good for them, but to take it down for all of Christmas?
> 
> To those who regularly visit during the Holiday Season - is it typical for DL to shut down a big ride like this?
> 
> Going in Jan-March I expect major rides to be down for refurb - our first couple visits we never went on Splash bc it is closed every March, but in high season it seems crazy to close it down.



*egritz --*

I have not noticed any threads indicating that crowds were noticeably lower or that attendance was down.  Here's the thing, though -- I suspect that after last year's bonanza o' people who flocked to the parks to see the re-imagined DCA, attendance was substantially up.  In fact, we know it was up in DCA -- several reports with numbers to prove it have circulated.

So I don't know if attendance is down from the average, pre-2012 attendance this year - or if it is simply down from last year's attendance.  My guess is that is simply down from last year...but that is to be expected.  There is a certain novelty factor in new things, like new lands and such.  Many people will flock to the parks for those reasons, and then the novelty will wear off as time passes.  So the same mobs of people who were packing into the parks last year don't necessarily have a need to pack into DLR again this year...especially when Disney keeps raising prices every single year.

The Halloween Time Ghost Galaxy overlay only takes a few days to remove.  

I regularly visit during the holidays and, no, it is not typical for a major ride like Space Mountain to be down during one of the peak seasons!  They would typically close a big ride like that in the Fall (pre-Thanksgiving), or early into the next year.  

I am guessing that Disney would not prefer to have SM down all throughout the holiday season when they get so many visitors during that time.  There must be a reason.  It must need some sort of maintenance that cannot wait until early next year.  That's my guess.  And they can't close SM in September or October because they need it to be open for Halloween Time.  If they removed Ghost Galaxy from Halloween Time, that would leave their already slim Halloween offerings even slimmer!





mom2rtk said:


> Just based on how we want to do the parks, I know I will think long and hard before choosing DLR again in the future. Once we see Carsland once, I'm not sure we'll feel the drive to spend more to get less again soon.
> 
> Yeah, it does seem crazy to have it down over Christmas.  I have to say I didn't see that one coming. One of the advantages of doing Disney in December has been that they typically don't have big rides down during December because it's so close to peak season.
> 
> SM is a pretty high capacity ride too. It's going to stink having so many more people out on the other attractions too.



*Janet --*

I know you were already having a hard time getting in the mood to plan your trip -- you've told me that.  Please don't let this Space Mountain thing get you down too much.  I understand not being able to ride a favorite ride, and it is a huge bummer -- but you're also getting Haunted Mansion Holiday, It's a Small World Holiday, all of the other holiday entertainment, Cars Land, Buena Vista Street, all of the wonderful decorations (which should be obvious just from last week's Theme and this week's Theme alone, not counting the other 18 Themes to come!), etc.  There is so much else to look forward to at that time of year even aside from that one ride.

But yes, I agree -- with the ticket prices as expensive as they are (along with every other thing in DLR), it is disheartening to plan a trip and know that one major, major attraction is going to be down.  No one wants to pay more and get less (another reason why I am annoyed that the Halloween Time offerings keep getting slimmer!).

As I mentioned to egritz above, I suspect that the SM issue is something that can't wait until early next year, and Disney can't shut it down for Halloween Time as Ghost Galaxy is one of their Halloween selling points.  So they were probably left with no choice other than to close it for the holidays.




dadofnicholas said:


> Thanks, Sherry! I really appreciate the information on Christmas break! I can't wait to surprise my son - just have to figure out how



*dadofnicholas --*

You're very welcome!  The surprise and the revelation of the surprise to your son will probably be half the fun!  I hope you have a wonderful Christmas trip.


----------



## becd

mom2rtk said:


> Just a heads up to all you holiday travelers. Space Mountain is going down for refurb 11/4 to 1/17. I am really bummed. With a 50 year old arthritic neck, I can barely do SM at WDW any more. I was really looking forward to doing the superior version at DLR again.



I am so disappointed to read this this that I do not believe words can describe it.  During our last visit to WDW Splash Mountain and a few of the other rides my kids consider to be "major" were down.  I had been bragging to them about how this was the "real" Space Mountain at DL.  Oh well - I am sure they will rebound, but what a bummer!  However, thanks for the info!


----------



## figment_jii

A few more photos of HMH...so that all of the pet cemetery animals get some attention!

The cat...





The bunny and the bat...





Old Flybait, Rosie, and the Sparky...





Lilac...





And Oogie Boogie...


----------



## Pesky

mom2rtk said:


> Just a heads up to all you holiday travelers. Space Mountain is going down for refurb 11/4 to 1/17. I am really bummed. With a 50 year old arthritic neck, I can barely do SM at WDW any more. I was really looking forward to doing the superior version at DLR again.



oh, that really stinks!  Not a big disappointment for the kids as not sure they'd be into the ride that much but DH and I were looking forward to it.


----------



## mom2rtk

Sherry E said:


> *Janet -- *
> 
> Yes, DLR wants you there!  I understand the disappointment of missing this ride when you weren't expecting to, but there are going to be sooooo many other things to enjoy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Janet --*
> 
> I know you were already having a hard time getting in the mood to plan your trip -- you've told me that.  Please don't let this Space Mountain thing get you down too much.  I understand not being able to ride a favorite ride, and it is a huge bummer -- but you're also getting Haunted Mansion Holiday, It's a Small World Holiday, all of the other holiday entertainment, Cars Land, Buena Vista Street, all of the wonderful decorations (which should be obvious just from last week's Theme and this week's Theme alone, not counting the other 18 Themes to come!), etc.  There is so much else to look forward to at that time of year even aside from that one ride.
> 
> But yes, I agree -- with the ticket prices as expensive as they are (along with every other thing in DLR), it is disheartening to plan a trip and know that one major, major attraction is going to be down.  No one wants to pay more and get less (another reason why I am annoyed that the Halloween Time offerings keep getting slimmer!).
> 
> As I mentioned to egritz above, I suspect that the SM issue is something that can't wait until early next year, and Disney can't shut it down for Halloween Time as Ghost Galaxy is one of their Halloween selling points.  So they were probably left with no choice other than to close it for the holidays.



Well, there you go throwing facts into my perfectly irrational meltdown.  I might have handled this a little better if they had given me more than a few days after dropping our son off at college. I mean, didn't they know I was a mess right now already? 

When I mention getting less while paying more, I'm really not talking about losing the value of one ride. I'm really talking about a trip to DLR costing more than a much longer trip to WDW. So that's more of a function of the 5 day ticket thing. I'm struggling with whether to move off-site to save some of that additional cost but just don't want to lose that sensation of being in the Disney bubble. And I also didn't want to lose the early entry. We tend to wake early anyway, so having that extra hour would pay off for us. I just don't know if it pays off enough to justify the extra cost.

So yes, I'm sure I'll eventually adjust to the loss of SM. And I imagine I might soon start coming out of my funk and get excited about our trip. I appreciate your efforts to help in that regard.  

I'm sure 18 more theme weeks might just be the ticket.


----------



## KCmike

Stay in your funk Janet.  I say we march on Disney in Burbank and demand our top rides being functional during Christmas!


----------



## Luisa

So where did the news about SM come from? It's not on the official Disney calendar and Touring Plans are showing it down 9-12 September. Maybe someone heard it from a CMs sisters boyfriends cousins barber...


----------



## TinkLoverSam

Luisa said:


> So where did the news about SM come from? It's not on the official Disney calendar and Touring Plans are showing it down 9-12 September. Maybe someone heard it from a CMs sisters boyfriends cousins barber...



It is apparently on the call-in line when Tom (admin on the dis) called to check the current refurbs.


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

TinkLoverSam said:


> It is apparently on the call-in line when Tom (admin on the dis) called to check the current refurbs.



Does anybody know the call in line number? Not that I don't believe what Tom heard, but it would be a handy number to have for future trips.


----------



## danimaroo

lucysmom said:
			
		

> As much fun as it is to see your inside pictures, folks, I can't even begin to tell you how awful it is to wait in a long line to get on a ride and then have the magic disrupted by the flashing of cameras. Please, if your camera needs a flash, just put it away and enjoy the ride.....and let others enjoy it as well. Okay, I am now off my soapbox.



For what it's worth,  none of my photos I posted on the attraction used a flash. 

A. I really don't like when people ruin dark rides with their flash. Ruins the ride am I'm stuck seeing spots for the next 10 minutes. 

B. I think the quality of the photo looks kind of terrible with the flash. 

I just jack up the ISO and have a faster lens while trying to be very steady while taking my photos.


----------



## mom2rtk

KCmike said:


> Stay in your funk Janet.  I say we march on Disney in Burbank and demand our top rides being functional during Christmas!



No problem. I'm safely encased in my funk. Katie came home from school with her choir schedule and there are 2 performance dates scheduled that would happen during both of the sets of dates I have in mind. I have no idea how this is going to work out.

I'm thinking a march on Burbank might be just the ticket for me right now. 

Can anyone tell me how reliable micechat is? 

Today they are reporting that BTMRR will not reopen until February. 

I just can't believe they would have 2 of the mountains down over the peak holiday season.

Someone tell me they are completely unreliable please?


----------



## czmom

mom2rtk said:


> Can anyone tell me how reliable micechat is?
> 
> Today they are reporting that BTMRR will not reopen until February.
> 
> I just can't believe they would have 2 of the mountains down over the peak holiday season.
> 
> Someone tell me they are completely unreliable please?



No way! I have a hard time believing that as well. Are they saying what is causing the huge delay for BTMRR? I am in denial about this.


----------



## figment_jii

czmom said:


> No way! I have a hard time believing that as well. Are they saying what is causing the huge delay for BTMRR? I am in denial about this.



I tend to think that MiceChat is one of the better "rumor" sources, but they aren't always accurate either.  Based on the description in their "In the Parks" report, the reasoning makes sense.  They need to add safety elements in response to the shut downs earlier this year.



> Big Thunder Trail will be closed through the end of August as resurfacing and exterior work on Big Thunder Mountain Railroad continue.  But now for the bad news. Now, as it stands, Big Thunder Mountain Railroad is not scheduled to reopen until February 15, 2014 due to re-engineering access paths to meet TDAs new fall protection standards.


http://micechat.com/38720-indiana-jones-gets-updated-at-disneyland-halloween-is-coming/


----------



## Lucrezia

figment_jii said:


> I tend to think that MiceChat is one of the better "rumor" sources, but they aren't always accurate either.  Based on the description in their "In the Parks" report, the reasoning makes sense.  They need to add safety elements in response to the shut downs earlier this year.
> 
> 
> http://micechat.com/38720-indiana-jones-gets-updated-at-disneyland-halloween-is-coming/



Oh, you've GOT to be kidding me! I mean, it makes sense, of course, but I had read it would reopen October 30th... this is so annoying, even if it is for safety reasons. And now Space Mountain, too? That cuts out two of our favorite rides.  My birthday's in March so maybe I could get DF to take me back after the reopening...? Probably not, but I dream. Hey, does anyone know if this refurb means the ride will be a lot different? I like it the way it is, so I'll be a little bummed if they change it drastically.


----------



## NewbieMouse

Lucrezia said:


> Oh, you've GOT to be kidding me!



Totally heartbreaking!


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

figment_jii said:


> I tend to think that MiceChat is one of the better "rumor" sources, but they aren't always accurate either.  Based on the description in their "In the Parks" report, the reasoning makes sense.  They need to add safety elements in response to the shut downs earlier this year.
> 
> http://micechat.com/38720-indiana-jones-gets-updated-at-disneyland-halloween-is-coming/



I refuse to believe this until it comes from Disney *buries head in the sand*


ETA: BUT, if this is in fact true, they most certainly wouldn't try to do a hard ticket Christmas party this year with two headliners down in the park, right? RIGHT?


----------



## becd

becd said:


> I am so disappointed to read this this that I do not believe words can describe it.  During our last visit to WDW Splash Mountain and a few of the other rides my kids consider to be "major" were down.  I had been bragging to them about how this was the "real" Space Mountain at DL.  Oh well - I am sure they will rebound, but what a bummer!  However, thanks for the info!



NOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!  OK, now I am very upset.  Could someone please post the call in number so that I can check for myself.  I am going to keep breathing into my paper bag and hoping its just a horrible mistake and they meant until September, not through the holidays! 

Ok, melt down over but still very disappointed!


----------



## mom2rtk

becd said:


> NOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!  OK, now I am very upset.  Could someone please post the call in number so that I can check for myself.  I am going to keep breathing into my paper bag and hoping its just a horrible mistake and they meant until September, not through the holidays!
> 
> Ok, melt down over but still very disappointed!



I doubt you would get accurate information from anyone you call at this point. Keep breathing. And pass me the bag.


----------



## Sherry E

*In 3 days we move on to another Theme and out of New Orleans Square/Haunted Mansion Holiday week.  So if there is anyone out there who would still like to post their NOS/HMH photos, you have today, tomorrow and Sunday (August 18th) to do it.  Once we get to Monday, August 19th we are on to a brand new theme.*




mom2rtk said:


> Well, there you go throwing facts into my perfectly irrational meltdown.  I might have handled this a little better if they had given me more than a few days after dropping our son off at college. I mean, didn't they know I was a mess right now already?
> 
> When I mention getting less while paying more, I'm really not talking about losing the value of one ride. I'm really talking about a trip to DLR costing more than a much longer trip to WDW. So that's more of a function of the 5 day ticket thing. I'm struggling with whether to move off-site to save some of that additional cost but just don't want to lose that sensation of being in the Disney bubble. And I also didn't want to lose the early entry. We tend to wake early anyway, so having that extra hour would pay off for us. I just don't know if it pays off enough to justify the extra cost.
> 
> So yes, I'm sure I'll eventually adjust to the loss of SM. And I imagine I might soon start coming out of my funk and get excited about our trip. I appreciate your efforts to help in that regard.
> 
> I'm sure 18 more theme weeks might just be the ticket.



*Janet  -*

I don't have personal WDW experience to compare to DLR in terms of price, but I know that a trip to DLR can be more expensive than a trip to WDW in a lot of cases.  I remember my friend telling me that when she took a holiday trip to WDW a few years ago.

However, we can all relate in some way or another to having certain things 'cut back' and yet still having to pay more -- both in DLR or out of DLR.  There are many cases in which we lose the value or volume of something and still pay the same price we were paying before -- or pay much more.  That's one huge reason why I would be anti-Christmas party at DLR right now.  If the existing holiday events were taken out of the regular roster of entertainment for the general public to enjoy and made a part of a hard ticket party, the value of the holiday season for the price of a general admission ticket decreases...and suddenly more money would be required to enjoy them (by way of a party ticket).

So the funk is understandable.  Just don't let it ruin your trip!

If your family is one that normally wakes early, then having that early entry is really a big bonus. Some people cannot get up that early so staying onsite to get the early entry is not worth it.




mom2rtk said:


> No problem. I'm safely encased in my funk. Katie came home from school with her choir schedule and there are 2 performance dates scheduled that would happen during both of the sets of dates I have in mind. I have no idea how this is going to work out.
> 
> I'm thinking a march on Burbank might be just the ticket for me right now.
> 
> Can anyone tell me how reliable micechat is?
> 
> Today they are reporting that BTMRR will not reopen until February.
> 
> I just can't believe they would have 2 of the mountains down over the peak holiday season.
> 
> Someone tell me they are completely unreliable please?



*Janet --*

MiceChat is the place that had been saying a hard ticket party was coming this year...which doesn't look as though it will happen.  They were also the ones who said that a holiday World of Color was coming...and they were right about that.  So they are often hit and miss.  Sometimes their reported DLR happenings come to fruition and sometimes they don't.

MiceChat/MiceAge is another unofficial source of Disney information -- just like our site is (we're part of the same family as wdwinfo.com).  They have to get their information from official Disney sources, just as we do.






DisneyJamieCA said:


> I refuse to believe this until it comes from Disney *buries head in the sand*
> 
> 
> ETA: BUT, if this is in fact true, they most certainly wouldn't try to do a hard ticket Christmas party this year with two headliners down in the park, right? RIGHT?



*Jamie --*

I am guessing that Tom/I'mTooExcitedToSleep (who is one of the DIS Unplugged correspondents and he also updates the general info on wdwinfo.com) only reports things once he has learned them from direct, official Disney sources -- but I agree with you.  I never feel 100% sure about anything until I hear/read about it directly from an official Disney source.  As you've seen, we can't even really trust the official Disney sources to get information correct (such as the fiasco with the incorrect dates this year), but I always feel better once I have seen it myself coming from them.

I don't think we're getting a party at all this year, but if we did get one Disney would simply just try to hype up the "exclusivity" of the Christmas parade, holiday fireworks/snow and access to IASWH and HMH...or they'd have the party in DCA.  But I think we'll be spared any kind of major party in 2013.


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

I believe the part about Space and honestly it doesn't bother me that much because it gives me motion sickness (something about the dark, I think). I don't want to believe the part about BTMR. That I do love. A lot!


----------



## TinkLoverSam

DisneyJamieCA said:


> Does anybody know the call in line number? Not that I don't believe what Tom heard, but it would be a handy number to have for future trips.



I found it in the Space Mountain thread it is tel: (714) 781-4636 and then they said it was option 1-1-4 but I have not called the number


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

TinkLoverSam said:


> I found it in the Space Mountain thread it is tel: (714) 781-4636 and then they said it was option 1-1-4 but I have not called the number



Thanks. As Perlster said in another thread, that number only has the refurbishments for the end of 2012, beginning of 2013. Odd.


----------



## Sherry E

DisneyJamieCA said:


> Thanks. As Perlster said in another thread, that number only has the refurbishments for the end of 2012, beginning of 2013. Odd.



*Jamie -*

Agreed.  I'm not sure what Tom heard -- I never called the number to hear it for myself.  

The candy kitchen number for DLR (the one that announces candy cane schedules and other seasonal treat-related info) is usually outdated too, or it takes DLR a long time to update it with new info.


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

Sherry E said:


> Jamie -
> 
> Agreed.  I'm not sure what Tom heard -- I never called the number to hear it for myself.
> 
> The candy kitchen number for DLR (the one that announces candy cane schedules and other seasonal treat-related info) is usually outdated too, or it takes DLR a long time to update it with new info.



But Perlster called the number yesterday (or sometime previously) and heard the same thing Tom heard about SM. Now it's gone. Do you think there is somebody at Disney who gets kicks out seeing us all panic?  I know somethings aren't know too far ahead of time, but I wish they could be a little bit more straight on some things!


----------



## Sherry E

DisneyJamieCA said:


> But Perlster called the number yesterday (or sometime previously) and heard the same thing Tom heard about SM. Now it's gone. *Do you think there is somebody at Disney who gets kicks out seeing us all panic?*  I know somethings aren't know too far ahead of time, but I wish they could be a little bit more straight on some things!



^^Probably!

I saw Perlster's post about hearing the same thing yesterday -- and I fully believe that Disney has been careless and a bit sloppy in certain areas related to schedules this year (including this SM thing and the whole incorrect seasonal dates fiasco).  They are normally not so careless when releasing info.  They may take a million years to release that info but it is usually accurate when it's released, except for this year!

It seems like something is very 'off' in some of Disney's departments -- like the right hand doesn't know what the left hand is doing (or is it vice versa?).  I think that there is some new management in charge of certain things at DLR (One Disney, who also handles some stuff at WDW), so I wonder if that has anything to do with it?


----------



## Arizona Rita

Hi Sherry and everyone else too!
I just wanted to say that back on post 1048 that I sincerely hope that no one took what I was saying in a negative way. I hope to be able to post photos and the "words" section I just play by myself. I do understand that it is one or the other. I am never fast enough with those things anyways!
All the best!
Rita


----------



## Sherry E

Arizona Rita said:


> Hi Sherry and everyone else too!
> I just wanted to say that back on post 1048 that I sincerely hope that no one took what I was saying in a negative way. I hope to be able to post photos and the "words" section I just play by myself. I do understand that it is one or the other. I am never fast enough with those things anyways!
> All the best!
> Rita



*Rita --*

No, don't worry -- I don't think anyone took it as negative at all!  I just didn't want to focus too much on where a word might be or how to find it because I don't want to give it away to the people who are lurking out there and playing along.  Chances are, some folks will look in the wrong spot but they have to figure that out as they go along.

I'm hoping you can post photos at some point too, as that will be a guaranteed entry into the random draw (or more than one if you contribute to more than one theme), and we'd love to see your photos!

But, yes, by all means play along with the code word challenge silently -- I think Orbitron might be doing that as well.   We have 18 more themes to come between now and November 4th, so you will have a lot of words to find -- and then the song to figure out (but it really won't be all that hard for anyone who knows any Christmas songs at all).  In fact, many people may figure out the song before they get all of the code words, but they will have to stay silent until the last code word is announced!

Muahahahahahahaha!!


----------



## ksromack

mom2rtk said:


> Well, there you go throwing facts into my perfectly irrational meltdown.  I might have handled this a little better if they had given me more than a few days after dropping our son off at college. I mean, didn't they know I was a mess right now already?


Where is your son going to college?  My son just went back too but fortunately he's not terribly far away.  He runs track/cross country for Lindenwood University so it's only 30 minutes from home...however, being a senior this year coupled with his sports/practice schedule....yeah, we don't see him too much   Anyway, I just look at it like life's way of preparing us for when they really do move out on their own.  



mom2rtk said:


> When I mention getting less while paying more, I'm really not talking about losing the value of one ride. I'm really talking about a trip to DLR costing more than a much longer trip to WDW. So that's more of a function of the 5 day ticket thing. I'm struggling with whether to move off-site to save some of that additional cost but just don't want to lose that sensation of being in the Disney bubble. And I also didn't want to lose the early entry. We tend to wake early anyway, so having that extra hour would pay off for us. I just don't know if it pays off enough to justify the extra cost.


I struggle with this too, but I really really want to visit the original park.  I can't let myself think about the fact that our last trip to WDW cost less AND we had free dining.  We weren't planning on staying onsite at all for this coming trip.....I just decided we would.  Now I have to figure out how to pay for it   The boy's first semester books cost over $800!


----------



## Autty40

I have not been during Christmastime, but I have been during Halloween.  So I have some pictures of Haunted Mansion from that trip:
Thank you to perlster who recommended tinypic.  I hope they load right!


----------



## ksromack

Sherry E said:


> If you cancel your PPH package and switch to room-only, how will they credit you back for what you paid in gift cards?  Will Disney put the money back on the gift cards or credit it in some other way?  Or would they somehow be able to seamlessly transfer what you paid from the cancelled package to a room only reservation?
> 
> One good thing is that if you can get yourself booked in a room only situation, then if a discount of some sort comes along later -- even just one week before your trip -- you can call the reservations number and have the CM apply the discount to your existing reservation.  I've done that in the past.  I've switched dates and hotels based on discounts that came out, which I applied to my existing reservations.  People have done that with packages too, but I think that some of the value of the money saved with a discount is cancelled out by whatever fee is charged to make a change to the reservation.


I really want to switch but apparently when you book a room only it goes through a different reservation system.    She said they would refund my cc for the original deposit and credit the gift cards but that it would take 1-2 billing cycles.  _What does that mean, exactly?_.  Clearly she was discouraging me from switching.  She kept asking why I wanted to switch.  What's that all about?    So I would have to cancel the first reservation, wait to get credited, then make another reservation and pay another deposit.  I didn't do it when I was on the phone because frankly I can't spare the cash right now.  Also, I had to wait to make sure I even kept those gc.....it's a miracle that I did and have them sitting right here.  I just don't see the benefit of doing the package...what was I thinking?  A 5 day hopper cost's $300.  She did say if I bought an AP I could call them with the receipt number and they would credit my package with that $300.  I wouldn't even have to pay off the balance of my room only until we arrive.  My package needs to be paid off 30 days prior to our visit.  The CM on the phone did say that general public discounts could come up.  Hm.....what are the chances of that?  I mean, I definitely want to pay this thing off before we arrive. 




Sherry E said:


> That was nice of you to leave the tree and some lights in the room for the next guests to enjoy last year -- do you think that the cleaning people left it there or would they have removed the tree from the room?



Gosh, I really didn't think of that.  The only thing that did consider is what if the family that stayed in our vacated room didn't celebrate Christmas?


----------



## Sherry E

*Autty40 *-- Thank you for posting your photos!  You've got an entry into the random draw for the gift card!





ksromack said:


> I really want to switch but apparently when you book a room only it goes through a different reservation system.    She said they would refund my cc for the original deposit and credit the gift cards but that it would take 1-2 billing cycles.  _What does that mean, exactly?_.  Clearly she was discouraging me from switching.  She kept asking why I wanted to switch.  What's that all about?    So I would have to cancel the first reservation, wait to get credited, then make another reservation and pay another deposit.  I didn't do it when I was on the phone because frankly I can't spare the cash right now.  Also, I had to wait to make sure I even kept those gc.....it's a miracle that I did and have them sitting right here.  I just don't see the benefit of doing the package...what was I thinking?  A 5 day hopper cost's $300.  She did say if I bought an AP I could call them with the receipt number and they would credit my package with that $300.  I wouldn't even have to pay off the balance of my room only until we arrive.  My package needs to be paid off 30 days prior to our visit.  The CM on the phone did say that general public discounts could come up.  Hm.....what are the chances of that?  I mean, I definitely want to pay this thing off before we arrive.
> 
> 
> Gosh, I really didn't think of that.  The only thing that did consider is what if the family that stayed in our vacated room didn't celebrate Christmas?




*Kathy --*

I've heard that "1-2 billing cycles" bit (they say it is based on your credit card company's cycles??) in the past and I think Disney has to say that for legal reasons, but they usually credit back pretty quickly -- within a couple of weeks at most.  Usually sooner.

The good news is that the DLR hotels probably do not book up as fast as I imagine the WDW hotels do.  For example, I made my early December 2012 PPH reservation in late October, and there were plenty of rooms available.  I don't necessarily recommend waiting that long because it is risky, but if you do cancel the package and wait to be credited back so you can then book a room-only reservation, you will still have time.  But hurry!

I think that the word "package" leads people to think they are getting a deal and actually saving money.  As I mentioned to you a while back, in the old prehistoric days of packages at DLR they actually did save money and they were worthwhile.  But now I don't see much reason for a package when you get the same hotel perks (like early entry) with a room-only deal.  You just don't get the little extras like a free pin and lanyard, or a free bag or whatever it is they are giving with the packages.  I guess people just buy them because of the convenience?

Yes, another good thing about room only bookings is the ability to put down only one night's deposit up front and then pay the rest later -- some people like to do that and some don't.  You can pay it all in advance, of course, but you wouldn't have to.

Also, you can cancel a room-only booking up to 5 days prior to your arrival without penalty, in case an emergency comes up.  It's not as easy to do that with a package without having to eat some of what you paid.

There have definitely been PIN codes and general public discounts posted on the Disneyland website which would cover your dates (even some of your dates, if not all) -- maybe something as high as 20% or 25% off -- and there may be a better AP deal that comes out before your trip than the current 10% off.  So if you switch to room-only you can keep an eye out for deals to pop up, and then suddenly switch to the better discount!

I wonder if the housekeeping people would have left the little tree in the room, or taken it to Lost & Found.  It would have been a shame if the tree went to waste -- they're not cheap.


----------



## mom2rtk

ksromack said:


> Where is your son going to college?  My son just went back too but fortunately he's not terribly far away.  He runs track/cross country for Lindenwood University so it's only 30 minutes from home...however, being a senior this year coupled with his sports/practice schedule....yeah, we don't see him too much   Anyway, I just look at it like life's way of preparing us for when they really do move out on their own.
> 
> 
> I struggle with this too, but I really really want to visit the original park.  I can't let myself think about the fact that our last trip to WDW cost less AND we had free dining.  We weren't planning on staying onsite at all for this coming trip.....I just decided we would.  Now I have to figure out how to pay for it   The boy's first semester books cost over $800!



He's going to Missouri S & T in Rolla. It's about 3 1/2 hours from KC.  Our older son is a Junior this year at Rockhurst here in KC. It sounds like your son is a very busy guy. I bet you really don't see him any more than a kid who is hours from home. And $800 in books?  I was worried that might be the case for my son at Rolla taking Chemistry, Calculus and Econ. But so far it was only the $250 Chemistry book that made us  The Econ book was a $37 download and Calculus is "only" supposed to be $125 (It's on backorder). 

I knew when we decided on DLR this year that we would be paying more for a shorter trip. I accepted that. But I also naively thought that with the addition of photos to multi-day tickets that DLR would go back to offering more than a 5 day ticket. So when the new ticket pricing came out and not only did they not add a longer ticket, but the stories of people being able to add a 6th day dried up, I was disappointed. I was just finally adjusting to that when these closures were announced. It was sort of a 1-2 punch. Well, I guess 1-2-3 now that both mountains might be involved.

But I did chat with Katie last night (it might be just the 2 of us on this trip). She had been really disappointed in the SM announcement the night before, so I was hesitant to tell her about BTMRR. But we talked it through and decided we would go ahead regardless. We really just want to see the holiday decorations on the other coast. After doing WDW in December 4 of the last 5 years, we want Disney, but a little change of pace.


----------



## DizNee Luver

Here are some of my pics of the HMH.





















































These were from my 2011 trip.


----------



## kkmcan

Not sure if this has been discussed as I haven't read the whole thread but I was wondering about the crowd levels Dec 19th-22nd.... we wouldn't normally consider this weekend but we want to do a Christmas trip and don't want our teenage kids to miss school. 

Is is manageable? Or just too crazy? 

Thanks!


----------



## egritz

Trying not to freak out. Our vacation plans were hinged on me not needing to get coverage at work. There was no one scheduled off for the week we are going. We have a trainee who is due to be done training by then & was supposed to come to my shift which would have meant that I could have the time off without needing to get my shift hours covered. Well, now not only is she possibly being put to another shift, but 2 of the other 3 employees on my shift are being sent to training that week! Eek!  The flight i nothing to worry about financially (used rapid rewards) but our park tickets have already been purchased. Ugh! Keeping my fingers crossed and trying not to think bad thoughts.


----------



## Cheshirecatty

It *is* crazy,(but not *too *crazy)!!!

We've done it, and we're doing it again this year!

Know it *will* be busy, go in with a general plan, and you will have a wonderful time!


----------



## siskaren

Sherry E said:


> I think that the word "package" leads people to think they are getting a deal and actually saving money.  As I mentioned to you a while back, in the old prehistoric days of packages at DLR they actually did save money and they were worthwhile.  But now I don't see much reason for a package when you get the same hotel perks (like early entry) with a room-only deal.  You just don't get the little extras like a free pin and lanyard, or a free bag or whatever it is they are giving with the packages.  I guess people just buy them because of the convenience?



For me, the advantage of a package is that I get 6 months interest-free financing with the Disney Visa card, plus I can make payments online and I can get the interest-free financing on each payment.


----------



## Sherry E

*Laurie!* 

I'm glad you finally had time to make it to this thread!  Knowing how many pictures you take I was hoping that you would at least post a few NOS and/or HMH photos so you could get an entry into the random draw for the $25 Disney gift card.  And you did!  If you participate in any other Theme Weeks (and there will be 18 more themes to go as of this coming Monday), you will get a separate entry for each one you submit photos for (whether it's one photo or 20 photos, it's still a guaranteed entry per theme!).





kkmcan said:


> Not sure if this has been discussed as I haven't read the whole thread but I was wondering about the crowd levels Dec 19th-22nd.... we wouldn't normally consider this weekend but we want to do a Christmas trip and don't want our teenage kids to miss school.
> 
> Is is manageable? Or just too crazy?
> 
> Thanks!



*kkmcan --*

Welcome!

As *Cheshirecatty* advised, go into it knowing that it will be crowded and have a plan.  That is really the best advice.  If you know what to expect it will be less surprising when you get there, and it can be more manageable that way.

I used to go to DLR on the weekend right before Christmas -- I did that 3 years in a row (2007-2009).  It's not that I would refuse to go during that time ever again, but if I did I would try to stay even longer so that I had more time to try to get things done.  

When I last went during that time in 2009, it was much more crowded than I had expected it to be.  It had been crowded in 2007 and 2008, but 2009 seemed to be different (and I think we later discovered that 2009 was the busiest holiday season at DLR in the 10 years that had preceded it!).  Because I was expecting more of what I had experienced in 2008 and 2007, I was quite taken aback at the massive crowds packed into New Orleans Square and everywhere else.

After that trip I decided to start taking my December trips earlier in the month, which is what I have been doing ever since!

So I would go on that right-before-Christmas weekend again but I would just mentally prepare myself that it was going to be very crowded and I would extend the trip by a couple of extra days.





egritz said:


> Trying not to freak out. Our vacation plans were hinged on me not needing to get coverage at work. There was no one scheduled off for the week we are going. We have a trainee who is due to be done training by then & was supposed to come to my shift which would have meant that I could have the time off without needing to get my shift hours covered. Well, now not only is she possibly being put to another shift, but 2 of the other 3 employees on my shift are being sent to training that week! Eek!  The flight i nothing to worry about financially (used rapid rewards) but our park tickets have already been purchased. Ugh! Keeping my fingers crossed and trying not to think bad thoughts.



*egritz --*

I am crossing my fingers for you that nothing messes up your trip, especially since the tickets have been purchased!  Yikes!

So does this all now rest on whether or not the trainee is put on another shift or can work your shift?  Is there anyone else outside of the 3 employees going to training who could possibly step in and save the day, covering your shift?






Cheshirecatty said:


> It *is* crazy,(but not *too *crazy)!!!
> 
> We've done it, and we're doing it again this year!
> 
> Know it *will* be busy, go in with a general plan, and you will have a wonderful time!



*Cheshirecatty --*

Good advice!  Knowing what one is getting into is the first weapon in the war on over-crowdedness!

As I mentioned to kkmcan above, the 2009 crowds were not what I was expecting based on my 2007 and 2008 experiences.  Who was to know that year would turn out to be the busiest holiday season in the previous decade?  If I had kind of prepared myself or expected that it might be more crowded than usual, I think I would have dealt with it better.  But I didn't expect nor did I prepare, and I was really kind of thrown for a loop.  It was hard to get much of anything done.  Plus, I simply didn't have enough time to wait out the crowds and try to do things later.  Also, I didn't have the patience for it.

If I were to go to DLR during a really, really, busy time (including another New Year's Eve trip, or the day after Christmas or something like that), I would stay for as many days as I could possibly manage to have more chances to get things done, and/or I would just try to get in the zone and expect big crowds.  Then, if the reality turned out to be better than what I expected, it would be a delightful surprise!



siskaren said:


> For me, the advantage of a package is that I get 6 months interest-free financing with the Disney Visa card, plus I can make payments online and I can get the interest-free financing on each payment.



*siskaren --*

Well, I guess that's something to consider!  That only works with packages and not with a room-only reservation?  

I just personally find the room-only bookings to be less complicated and a little more flexible in terms of being able to make changes or cancel all the way up to 5 days before a trip, as well as not having to pay the bulk of the bill until arrival if I need to wait that long.  That is worth it to me.

(By the way -- next month the Dreyer's peppermint ice cream should be hitting the shelves in my store!  Looks out for the Edy's in your area!)


----------



## egritz

Sherry E said:


> I am crossing my fingers for you that nothing messes up your trip, especially since the tickets have been purchased!  Yikes!
> 
> So does this all now rest on whether or not the trainee is put on another shift or can work your shift?  Is there anyone else outside of the 3 employees going to training who could possibly step in and save the day, covering your shift?



I will have to make sure both of the people in training classes have their shifts covered plus get MY shift covered by other co-workers who work the other side of the week.  I'm hoping the lure of big $ right before Christmas will be enough. I could try to change the the week after, but that is getting even closer to Christmas and the flights will be more expensive, the room too (we locked in a really good rate at the Anabella).

It is frustrating bc we decided on this trip after we'd already signed up for our annual 2013 vacation; everyone was saying "just comp it off, it'll get covered no problem even if trainee doesn't work out" so I did, now this happens. And it isn't training classes that the other people requested, they are being sent by our supervisors even though I put in the time-off request before all these trainings became available/scheduled.  It is just so stressful! I've looked forward to visiting DL and Christmas for years and this is the first time it has seemed posssible with my husband's work schedule, I will be heart-broken and crushed if it doesn't happen. not to mention out some $$ (I would absorb my parent's financial loss for the vacation if we have to cancel).


----------



## Sherry E

egritz said:


> I will have to make sure both of the people in training classes have their shifts covered plus get MY shift covered by other co-workers who work the other side of the week.  I'm hoping the lure of big $ right before Christmas will be enough. I could try to change the the week after, but that is getting even closer to Christmas and the flights will be more expensive, the room too (we locked in a really good rate at the Anabella).
> 
> It is frustrating bc we decided on this trip after we'd already signed up for our annual 2013 vacation; everyone was saying "just comp it off, it'll get covered no problem even if trainee doesn't work out" so I did, now this happens. And it isn't training classes that the other people requested, they are being sent by our supervisors even though I put in the time-off request before all these trainings became available/scheduled.  It is just so stressful! I've looked forward to visiting DL and Christmas for years and this is the first time it has seemed posssible with my husband's work schedule, I will be heart-broken and crushed if it doesn't happen. not to mention out some $$ (I would absorb my parent's financial loss for the vacation if we have to cancel).



*egritz --*

The lure of big money right before Christmas is a powerful thing!  Hopefully that will do the trick, but the fact that you have to get your shift covered and the training people's shifts covered is daunting.  I really, really, really hope it works out.

That's the worst, too -- when you plan in advance and specifically try to cover every angle to make sure the trip can work with everyone's schedules and so forth, only to have something like this come up...which almost seems to negate a lot of your efforts in trying to avoid scheduling issues in the first place!

And losing out on money is nothing to sneeze at either.  It would be a double whammy if it happened that way -- not getting to take the trip and losing money! 

I've never been in that situation where I've had to get someone to cover a shift or fill in for me so I could go on a trip.  Fortunately I've never worked in an office where that sort of procedure was required.  I've worked in offices or for employers where I've just said, "I need to take X, Y and Z dates off" in the past and that was that.  

One supervisor did try to lure me into staying in the office and working -- it was 1 day before I was about to head off to DLR to stay at the GCH for a holiday trip.  He offered extra money if I stayed.  It was too late, though.  That was a year I had booked with a package and I couldn't cancel it at the last minute without losing money.  They wouldn't have paid me enough extra money to make up for what I would have been losing by cancelling, so I just said "No.  I can't work."

But my friends through the years have all had to go through that "getting someone to cover" ordeal, and from what they explain it sometimes works seamlessly, but when you get to a time like the holiday season it can be very tricky to pull off.


----------



## lucysmom

We were at DLR last year for those dates and we are going back again this year at the same time. It was definitely crowded for the weekend. If you can get away a day or two earlier, it would be better. That is what we are going to do. Those will be our ride days. Then, on the weekend, when it is crowded, we will take our holiday tour, enjoy the decorations, do the restaurants, and see the shows. In short, we will soak up the atmosphere without worrying about ride lines. Last year, they had early entry at both parks every day at 7 AM. We were at the gates around 6:45. That made doing the rides so easy. I hope it works out for you. I loved being at Disney for the holidays and can't wait to go back.


----------



## siskaren

Sherry E said:


> *siskaren --*
> 
> Well, I guess that's something to consider!  That only works with packages and not with a room-only reservation?
> 
> I just personally find the room-only bookings to be less complicated and a little more flexible in terms of being able to make changes or cancel all the way up to 5 days before a trip, as well as not having to pay the bulk of the bill until arrival if I need to wait that long.  That is worth it to me.
> 
> (By the way -- next month the Dreyer's peppermint ice cream should be hitting the shelves in my store!  Looks out for the Edy's in your area!)



Correct, packages only.

I like having the ability to spread out the payments (I understand that you can make payments for room-only reservations by phone, but I prefer doing it online), and I like having the trip paid off before I get there. (Well, paid off in the sense that all the payments have been made to my Disney Visa. Like I said, I like to take advantage of the interest-free financing. )

I am looking forward to that (as well as other peppermint-flavored things ), but I'm also looking forward to Cranberry Splash Diet Sierra Mist, which hit the shelves last year in mid-September.


----------



## ksromack

egritz said:


> Trying not to freak out. Our vacation plans were hinged on me not needing to get coverage at work. There was no one scheduled off for the week we are going. We have a trainee who is due to be done training by then & was supposed to come to my shift which would have meant that I could have the time off without needing to get my shift hours covered. Well, now not only is she possibly being put to another shift, but 2 of the other 3 employees on my shift are being sent to training that week! Eek!  The flight i nothing to worry about financially (used rapid rewards) but our park tickets have already been purchased. Ugh! Keeping my fingers crossed and trying not to think bad thoughts.



Eek is right!  I'll be thinking happy thoughts that it will all work out for you and this trip!  We have a schedule book at work and once your name is in that book, it's golden.  As a matter of fact, I think I will put in for another short vacation for next May.  Since we'll be getting APs for this trip (it's a 10 day trip), I'll want to get some good use out of that   Hubby will most likely be doing some training in Anaheim for a company that makes one of the chemistry analyzers that he works on so I hope to sneak along with him on that little excursion too.  Heck, we may see Disneyland 3 times within a calendar year....and to think I've lived 51 years having never been there before 



DizNee Luver said:


> Here are some of my pics of the HMH.



Great pics, Laurie.  I'm glad you posted on here as I've always enjoyed your pictures (as well as everyone else's on here).  I'm still reading your trip report with your son and his fiance (I'm guessing that's "wife" now)?

I have a question to anyone who has stayed at PPH and Disneyland Hotel.  Which do you prefer and why?  I'm sure there are threads on the boards that will cover this but I'm guessing since we're talking about the holiday season I wanted to pose this question here.  I know there is the shortcut through the Grand Californian but even with that shortcut is PPH further from the parks than Disneyland Hotel?  We will have 10 days (the first two of which will NOT be spent in the parks as they are blocked out for APs)  We may be spending one of those days at Catalina wink: Sherry) but that leaves us an evening to do nothing but hang around the hotel.  I know there are 3 pools at DH and only 1 at PPH and the dining is more plentiful at DH too.  Of course, PPH is a little easier on the pocketbook.  

I guess I just wanted some viewpoints here.  I would love to stay at GCH but there is no way, short of wining the lottery, that we could swing that one for such a long stay.  

Also, does everyone think the Candlelight Ceremony will be handled in the same manner as 2011?  We will be there for the weekend it's taking place and we plan on getting APs but I'm not sure how quick we'll be getting those.  How did they go about making tickets available then?  The Candlelight Processional at Epcot last year was a highlight of my trip.  So very beautiful and awe-inspiring......had some water leak out of my eyes for that one


----------



## DizNee Luver

ksromack said:


> Great pics, Laurie.  I'm glad you posted on here as I've always enjoyed your pictures (as well as everyone else's on here).  I'm still reading your trip report with your son and his fiance (I'm guessing that's "wife" now)?



Thank you......I really need to finish that report up!

The wedding is Sept. 7th.......so almost here!

I love PPH......but I'm affected by the winter blues (living in the very wet Willamette Valley in Oregon).  I love the bright rooms with light colored woods.  It makes me happy!  I also enjoy the "beach" feel.  The walk thru the Grand is shorter than the walk thru DTD from the DLH.  The monorail is nice but not always a reliable way to get into DL.

Love, love, love the Christmas tree at the PPH!   Walking thru the GCH you're able to gawk on that tree every time you pass thru.

That's my opinion on the matter........I'm sure others will pipe in with opposing and even agreeing.  Good luck in your planning!


----------



## Sherry E

*I shall quote/re-post my recap of what we know of this year's seasonal details, below, for anyone just tuning in for the first time today:*




Sherry E said:


> For any of the newcomers to the thread, who have perhaps not had a chance to skim the previous pages...
> 
> It's time to momentarily interrupt our Theme Week Countdown to recap what we know about the Holiday 2013 season, much of which has been discussed in this thread, thus far.
> 
> You will notice that I added in a Haunted Mansion Holiday paragraph.  It was something that PHXscuba happened to mention yesterday (she read about it in the Disney Rewards/Visa newsletter).  After reading my copy of the newsletter I later found the PDF file online, for anyone who wants to read it.
> 
> 
> 
> *1.* *Official:* *According to the most recent AP Backstage Pass newsletter/magazine and the Disney Parks Blog, the holiday season is going to officially begin on Tuesday, November 12, 2013 (the end date is Monday, January 6, 2014).*  As this came from two *official* Disney sources we have to assume it is true, although the same _BP_ newsletter was recently incorrect about the start date of the MHP, and _Disneyland News_ recently claimed that the season begins on 11/15, so...who knows?  In any event, most likely some of the in-park holiday merriment will be going on a few days before 11/12 (unofficially!);
> 
> 
> 
> *2.* *Official* (but maybe not completely set in stone?)*:* *According to an official internal letter that Disney sent out to various choir directors and participants of the Candlelight Ceremony a few months ago, the Ceremony will take place on Sat., 12/7 and Sun., 12/8 in Town Square this year. * No mention was made in the letter of any other Ceremony dates, but the letter recipients were told that they would get more details in August.  *Rumors include*: 1)That more Ceremony dates will be added, possibly in DCA;   2)That the new management doesn't want to have any more than 2 nights of the Ceremony;  3)That the Ceremony is being scaled back to 2 nights so that a possible Christmas party in DL may take place over multiple nights;  and 4)That the Ceremony of last year (20 nights) prevented Main Street businesses from earning revenue and that's why only 2 nights this year;
> 
> 
> 
> *3.* *Official!* (announced by the Disney Parks Blog and Disneyland News):  *An all-holiday World of Color (called World of Color -- Winter Dreams) is headed our way, with a start date of Friday, 11/15/13*.  Previous rumors had indicated that this Yuletide version of WoC would begin on 11/8.  There are always chances for a soft opening of Winter Dreams when the holiday season begins on 11/12 (pending further notice);
> 
> 
> 
> *4.  Official* (from the Disney Rewards Visa Fall 2013 Newsletter/booklet, in an article entitled "_13 Years of Delightful Frights_")*:* *Haunted Mansion Holiday's 13th year (it opened in 2001) will be recognized with new effects and surprises! *
> 
> Here is the PDF file of the newsletter: http://disneyrewards.com/pdf/newsletteraug13.pdf
> 
> In case you cannot open that file, the highlights are:
> 
> 
> While little surprises are added to HMH every year, this year is "one of the biggest refreshes" Disney has ever created;
> 
> There will be a new animation effect in the Stretching Portrait Gallery, involving shattered stained glass windows and a peek-a-BOO appearance by master of scaremonies, Jack Skellington;
> 
> This year's gingerbread house in the dining/ballroom focuses on HMH's 13 years of delightfully frightful fun;
> 
> Groups of 13 holiday surprises from skulls and snappy plants to slinky ribbons have been added in every room.  Look sharp to find them all; and
> 
> A specially designed HMH pin and a decorate-it-yourself Zombie cookie kit will be available at the Nightmare Before Christmas merchandise cart, outside the Mansion.
> 
> 
> 
> *5.* *Rumor - Very Unlikely for 2013* (mostly from MiceChat):  *A possible Christmas Party.* Supposedly the all-Holiday WoC will provide the "alternative" holiday entertainment to those who do not wish to attend a hard ticket Christmas party in Disneyland.  Yes, the rumor mill seemed to be buzzing with whispers of a Christmas party coming our way this year, which would supposedly take the longstanding Christmas Fantasy Parade, Believe in Holiday Magic Fireworks and snowfall on Main Street and make them party exclusives.  We have no proof that this will happen in 2013 and at this point it is highly unlikely that it will happen, though I think that most of us believe that a Christmas party of some sort is inevitable -- probably in 2014 or 2015.
> 
> I think that IF a major, multi-night Christmas party (that is going to change the face of the existing seasonal entertainment) is coming, we would hear about it (officially, from Disney) by sometime this month -- maybe even late August.  They could be so bold as to wait until September, but that would just be silly...and annoying.
> 
> It is quite possible that Disney will run the holiday WoC this year and gauge how popular it is or is not with the crowds.  Then, if it is a success, they could either hold a party in DCA next year and make WoC the party exclusive, *or* they could create a party in DL and make the WoC in DCA the alternative choice.
> 
> I tend to feel that a party in Disneyland would have to have some new 'material,' as it were, so as not to enrage the holiday visitors who have been going to the parks in November and December for years and years, and who have come to expect to see the holiday fireworks and parade as part of the regular seasonal entertainment.  I think Disney will be making a big mistake if they try to take an almost 20-year old parade and an almost 13-year-old fireworks show and make people suddenly pay extra to see them.  It would be much more effective if they put together an all-new holiday parade and an all-new holiday fireworks show for the party.  That would work for existing holiday visitors and new visitors alike!; and
> 
> 
> 
> *6.* *Speculation* (mainly by me!):  *Limited Time Magic*.  How and where is this year-long celebration going to fit in to the holiday season, and what will be included in it?  So far we know of LTM events happening up to 9/13 -- the Unleash the Villains/13th Hour event at the start of the Halloween Time season.  I think that a LTM event of some kind -- maybe more than one -- will have to be included somewhere in the holiday season.  As to when -- who knows?  Disney could run a LTM holiday event during a week that is typically less crowded to lure guests in -- like early November or the week immediately after Thanksgiving weekend ends -- or they could start it at the very beginning of the season to kick it off.  I don't think a LTM event would take place during Christmas week or New Year's week, as those times are busy enough.
> 
> Could it be that Limited Time Magic may somehow be tied in with a sort of 'mini-party' event?  Maybe a short-run Christmas party type of thing that just takes place on a few nights during one week, maximum, and then ends quickly could be a good way to test the waters and see how popular the idea of a Christmas party is or is not, for future reference.
> 
> If there is just a little mini-Limited Time Magic thing happening, Disney could wait even longer to let us know about it...though that would be silly too!
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> Now we sit, patiently, and wait for more news and rumors to trickle in!
> 
> The current Theme Week Countdown will help to pass the time in between bits of info/news/rumors/discussion over the next few months!!
> 
> 
> ​












ksromack said:


> I have a question to anyone who has stayed at PPH and Disneyland Hotel.  Which do you prefer and why?  I'm sure there are threads on the boards that will cover this but I'm guessing since we're talking about the holiday season I wanted to pose this question here.  I know there is the shortcut through the Grand Californian but even with that shortcut is PPH further from the parks than Disneyland Hotel?  We will have 10 days (the first two of which will NOT be spent in the parks as they are blocked out for APs)  We may be spending one of those days at Catalina wink: Sherry) but that leaves us an evening to do nothing but hang around the hotel.  I know there are 3 pools at DH and only 1 at PPH and the dining is more plentiful at DH too.  Of course, PPH is a little easier on the pocketbook.
> 
> I guess I just wanted some viewpoints here.  I would love to stay at GCH but there is no way, short of wining the lottery, that we could swing that one for such a long stay.
> 
> Also, does everyone think the Candlelight Ceremony will be handled in the same manner as 2011?  We will be there for the weekend it's taking place and we plan on getting APs but I'm not sure how quick we'll be getting those.  How did they go about making tickets available then?  The Candlelight Processional at Epcot last year was a highlight of my trip.  So very beautiful and awe-inspiring......had some water leak out of my eyes for that one



*Kathy --*

*1.*  First of all -- *Catalina*.  Did you see that I went there again just a few weeks ago?  I posted a total of 5 teaser photos in my Catalina TR over in the California/The West section (the same one to which you are already subscribed).  If I do an actual TR for that it will be called something like "_Woman in Golf Cart On the Loose_" or "_Wild Woman in Golf Cart Gone Mad_."  Something along those lines.  

I was holding off on doing the Catalina TR for the recent trip because I thought I was going to be doing a blog about it (still waiting to hear details about that).  I brought back 9 million brochures and booklets so I have all of my reference material and photos ready!  



*2.*  Next -- about the *Candlelight Ceremony*.  Tears were running down my cheeks during the part in which the guy comes out to sing "Silent Night" in Italian.  Just exquisite!  So I'm glad to know I'm not the only one who was getting choked up!

Yes -- I think the Candlelight Ceremony will go back to a pre-2012 set-up this year.  I have a feeling that since the Ceremony has been cut way back from 20 nights to only 2 nights, it will resume its more "exclusive" status...which means Disney will probably not make any tickets available to it for regular visitors, but they will do their typical "invitation only" thing that they did pre-2012.  That will mean that only certain invited guests will be able to sit in the chairs and see the shows on 12/7 and 12/8.

BUT the good news is that everyone else (the general public in the park) can stand and watch the show.  People have been doing that for decades.  You simply find a spot on the perimeter of Town Square to stand and watch.

I have a feeling that the Ceremony will once again be expanded to more nights in future years -- so that Disney can sell dinner packages.  But when they do the 2 invite-only evenings, they do not offer the dinner packages.



*3.* *Hotels.*  As for the PPH vs. DLH -- I have been staying at the PPH since 2000.  A long time.  Prior to the PPH even entering the scene I stayed at the DLH all the time.  I loved the DLH in its old version.  I couldn't imagine ever not staying there, but the PPH had a more appealing price tag at that point.  Over the years I got used to the PPH and now I really like it.

I have also stayed at the GCH a couple of times over the years as well.  When you get a room that is close to the elevators at the GCH, the walk to and from the parks is a breeze.  So short.  When you end up in a room that is down some never-ending hallway, the walk is not so short!  (But the DTD view rooms are great in terms of views alone.)

I have not stayed at the remodeled DLH, but I have seen the inside of the rooms.  The DLH seems to have a lot of floor space and it has all kinds of nice little Disney touches, such as light-up headboards and various Mickey-ish things.  Plus, at its core the DLH is a more resort-ish hotel.  As I said, pre-2000 I was all about the DLH and I adored staying there.

The PPH is very, very basic. It does not have the grounds to explore like the GCH and DLH have.  It has the cute surf/sand/beach theme to it, which is fun.  As Laurie mentioned, it is bright and cheery.  The Christmas tree is gorgeous in person (which you have seen in Laurie's TR as well as in the photos from the recent Christmas Tree/Wreath Theme Week last week),much more so than in photos.  But it suits my needs.

The walk from the PPH is not far at all.  Some people say that the walk from the DLH to the parks is longer -- or feels longer.  Once you get the lay of the land and see where you are going, you will see that the walk across the street, through the GCH and on to the parks, is very pleasant.

What I would suggest is that on your free night, spend some time in the GCH lobby and enjoy Santa, the Dickens carolers who perform by the tree, the guitarist, the pianist, etc.  Just find a seat in one of the deceptively comfy chairs and enjoy the holiday atmosphere with a beverage or snack in hand.  The Hearthstone Lounge is also right off of the lobby.  Downtown Disney is right outside.  There are lots of places to spend that evening outside of the actual parks!  You can easily walk from one hotel to the other, to eat at the restaurants or shop.

So I would say that I like all 3 of the hotels for different reasons, but I am comfortable with the PPH for my needs.  I think that a lot of people would prefer the DLH or the GCH (the GCH rooms are small and dark, by the way), to be honest, but for me the PPH is fine.





DizNee Luver said:


> Thank you......I really need to finish that report up!
> 
> ...That's my opinion on the matter........I'm sure others will pipe in with opposing and even agreeing.  Good luck in your planning!




*Laurie --*

I piped in...and I agree!  PPH works for me.  I enjoyed the DLH in its heyday (I don't think that now is its heyday), but I don't need to stay there.  I like staying at the PPH and I have even come to look forward to and enjoy the walk from the PPH to the parks.

By the way, I have referred to your last holiday trip quite often when talking about either the holiday tour or the candy canes -- your TR and danimaroo's are the ones I mention the most in regards to the candy canes, especially.  You and tksbaskets are my go-tos for the holiday tour referrals!


----------



## dolphingirl47

Sherry E said:


> *2.*  Next -- about the *Candlelight Ceremony*.  Tears were running down my cheeks during the part in which the guy comes out to sing "Silent Night" in Italian.  Just exquisite!  So I'm glad to know I'm not the only one who was getting choked up!



At the Candlelight Processional at Epcot last year they sang "Silent Night" in its original German language. I am of German origin. I had held it together up to this point, but when I heard "Silent Night" in German, I was done for.

Corinna


----------



## Sherry E

dolphingirl47 said:


> At the Candlelight Processional at Epcot last year they sang "Silent Night" in its original German language. I am of German origin. I had held it together up to this point, but when I heard "Silent Night" in German, I was done for.
> 
> Corinna



*Corinna --*

Was it German?  It could be that the young man who sang it at our show was singing German, but it didn't sound like German at all.  I was asking people what language it was at first because it didn't quite sound like Italian, either.  No one seemed quite sure, and then someone in the group I was sitting with established that it was Italian.

Now I'm not so sure!  Whatever language it was, it was gorgeous, we were all getting weepy and the guy who sang it had a beautiful voice!


----------



## dolphingirl47

Sherry E said:


> *Corinna --*
> 
> Was it German?  It could be that the young man who sang it at our show was singing German, but it didn't sound like German at all.  I was asking people what language it was at first because it didn't quite sound like Italian, either.  No one seemed quite sure, and then someone in the group I was sitting with established that it was Italian.
> 
> Now I'm not so sure!  Whatever language it was, it was gorgeous, we were all getting weepy and the guy who sang it had a beautiful voice!



The original language for "Silent Night" is German. It was written by a priest in Austria. The story is that on Christmas Eve 1818, the organ in a small village in Austria broke down and the priest handed a poem that he had written to the organist and asked him if he could create a melody for this to plat on his guitar. The song was performed for the first time at the Christmas Eve service.

Here is a video from the performance at Epcot:

http://youtu.be/K5zZebpaVH8

Corinna


----------



## Sherry E

dolphingirl47 said:


> The original language for "Silent Night" is German. It was written by a priest in Austria. The story is that on Christmas Eve 1818, the organ in a small village in Austria broke down and the priest handed a poem that he had written to the organist and asked him if he could create a melody for this to plat on his guitar. The song was performed for the first time at the Christmas Eve service.
> 
> Here is a video from the performance at Epcot:
> 
> http://youtu.be/K5zZebpaVH8
> 
> Corinna



*Corinna --*

I had a very vague idea of the origins of "Silent Night" -- I remember reading that it has heavy roots in Austria (I used song lyrics from many Christmas songs in my last 2 holiday TRs here on the DIS, so as I was searching the Web for lyrics I came across the history of a few songs).

But...our Candlelight Ceremony did not feature the German version of "Silent Night"!  I watched the video you linked above, and I knew instantly it was not the same version!  Also, your Epcot version of Candlelight seems to be more about many voices singing together, while our Disneyland version let the soloist and guitarist shine during "Silent Night."

Our "Silent Night" at DL -- and it was not Italian either, but it was the Spanish version, as I have just found out -- was more intimate, from what I can tell by watching the Epcot video.  It was very moving.  The young man and the guitar player came out and everything quieted down several notches.  The young man's voice was stirring -- especially in person.  He sang "Noche de Paz," and then got to a point where he asked the weepy audience members to sing along, in English.  Then the choir began singing and the young soloist joined in again, and then he quietly finished it off at the end.

I didn't quite think it was Spanish either when I saw the Ceremony in person twice last year.  The language didn't sound exactly like Spanish in some parts, nor did it sound completely like Italian.  And I recall hearing the "noche" sung in the song, which I know is Spanish, and yet it still didn't completely sound like the whole song was sung in Spanish in person! 

I'm glad I found this YouTube video from last year to clear it all up:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y3NJjmkLtHM

I was there on the Lou Diamond Phillips nights, but the above video features John Stamos' 2012 narration, which I'm sure no one will mind!

In any case, I got chills again while watching both your Epcot version of the song and my Disneyland version of the song!  The videos don't do the performances justice, but watching the Disneyland version brings me back to last year and how moving and special a performance it was!


----------



## ksromack

Sherry E said:


> *Corinna --*
> 
> I'm glad I found this YouTube video from last year to clear it all up:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y3NJjmkLtHM



 That was simply amazing.  I must see this show!  Took me approximately 0.2 seconds for my eyes to well up.


----------



## dolphingirl47

Sherry E said:


> *Corinna --*
> 
> I had a very vague idea of the origins of "Silent Night" -- I remember reading that it has heavy roots in Austria (I used song lyrics from many Christmas songs in my last 2 holiday TRs here on the DIS, so as I was searching the Web for lyrics I came across the history of a few songs).
> 
> But...our Candlelight Ceremony did not feature the German version of "Silent Night"!  I watched the video you linked above, and I knew instantly it was not the same version!  Also, your Epcot version of Candlelight seems to be more about many voices singing together, while our Disneyland version let the soloist and guitarist shine during "Silent Night."
> 
> Our "Silent Night" at DL -- and it was not Italian either, but it was the Spanish version, as I have just found out -- was more intimate, from what I can tell by watching the Epcot video.  It was very moving.  The young man and the guitar player came out and everything quieted down several notches.  The young man's voice was stirring -- especially in person.  He sang "Noche de Paz," and then got to a point where he asked the weepy audience members to sing along, in English.  Then the choir began singing and the young soloist joined in again, and then he quietly finished it off at the end.
> 
> I didn't quite think it was Spanish either when I saw the Ceremony in person twice last year.  The language didn't sound exactly like Spanish in some parts, nor did it sound completely like Italian.  And I recall hearing the "noche" sung in the song, which I know is Spanish, and yet it still didn't completely sound like the whole song was sung in Spanish in person!
> 
> I'm glad I found this YouTube video from last year to clear it all up:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y3NJjmkLtHM
> 
> I was there on the Lou Diamond Phillips nights, but the above video features John Stamos' 2012 narration, which I'm sure no one will mind!
> 
> In any case, I got chills again while watching both your Epcot version of the song and my Disneyland version of the song!  The videos don't do the performances justice, but watching the Disneyland version brings me back to last year and how moving and special a performance it was!



I have to listen to this tomorrow. DH is an absolute Scrooge and he will think I have gone completely crazy when I listen to Christmas carols in August. This sounds truly magical.

Corinna


----------



## Cheshirecatty

*Sherry*,   Thank you for posting the link to "Silent Night"--it is absolutely beautiful, and I appreciate you sharing your thoughts and feelings about your experience!


----------



## KCmike

mom2rtk said:


> He's going to Missouri S & T in Rolla. It's about 3 1/2 hours from KC.  Our older son is a Junior this year at Rockhurst here in KC. It sounds like your son is a very busy guy. I bet you really don't see him any more than a kid who is hours from home. And $800 in books?  I was worried that might be the case for my son at Rolla taking Chemistry, Calculus and Econ. But so far it was only the $250 Chemistry book that made us  The Econ book was a $37 download and Calculus is "only" supposed to be $125 (It's on backorder).
> 
> I knew when we decided on DLR this year that we would be paying more for a shorter trip. I accepted that. But I also naively thought that with the addition of photos to multi-day tickets that DLR would go back to offering more than a 5 day ticket. So when the new ticket pricing came out and not only did they not add a longer ticket, but the stories of people being able to add a 6th day dried up, I was disappointed. I was just finally adjusting to that when these closures were announced. It was sort of a 1-2 punch. Well, I guess 1-2-3 now that both mountains might be involved.
> 
> But I did chat with Katie last night (it might be just the 2 of us on this trip). She had been really disappointed in the SM announcement the night before, so I was hesitant to tell her about BTMRR. But we talked it through and decided we would go ahead regardless. We really just want to see the holiday decorations on the other coast. After doing WDW in December 4 of the last 5 years, we want Disney, but a little change of pace.



Janet as long as they don't close Haunted Mansion Holiday and IASM Holiday overlay it will be worth your travels.  There are so many little Disneyland moments to be had at Christmas.  And so many big things like Billy Hill and the Hillbillies singing Christmas tunes, Carsland Christmas decorations, and a New World of Color to just name a few things.  Now I'm keeping my fingers crossed for SM to stay open.

Are you a fan of Nightmare Before Christmas?


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

KCmike said:


> Janet as long as they don't close Haunted Mansion Holiday and IASM Holiday overlay it will be worth your travels.  There are so many little Disneyland moments to be had at Christmas.  And so many big things like Billy Hill and the Hillbillies singing Christmas tunes, Carsland Christmas decorations, and a New World of Color to just name a few things.  Now I'm keeping my fingers crossed for SM to stay open.
> 
> Are you a fan of Nightmare Before Christmas?



I don't know why I'm just thinking about this now, but does WDW not do any overlays like DL does?


----------



## ksromack

DisneyJamieCA said:


> I don't know why I'm just thinking about this now, but does WDW not do any overlays like DL does?



I don't believe this is done at any of the WDW parks!


----------



## TinkLoverSam

DisneyJamieCA said:


> I don't know why I'm just thinking about this now, but does WDW not do any overlays like DL does?



WDW is considered more of a vacation destination and also a lot of "once in a lifetime" trips so they don't change up the rides DL is more of a locals' park so they do the holiday overlays to keep the locals interested.


----------



## GizMo123

I have been a long time lurker and finally decided to register!

I am going to Disneyland first and second week of December.  I am so disappointed to here that CP has been reduced down to 2 nights!  I was looking into booking the Ultimate Holiday Tour for this year just for the CP seating and the Parade seats!  

Now I see that SM may be down too!    That really bites big time!  My fiance and I are huge Disney fanatics and were looking forward to all of that! 

Oh well, at least we get to see Disney with all the Christmas decorations!  I still cant wait (although my balloon just popped a little).


----------



## ksromack

GizMo123 said:


> I have been a long time lurker and finally decided to register!
> 
> I am going to Disneyland first and second week of December.  I am so disappointed to here that CP has been reduced down to 2 nights!  I was looking into booking the Ultimate Holiday Tour for this year just for the CP seating and the Parade seats!
> 
> Now I see that SM may be down too!    That really bites big time!  My fiance and I are huge Disney fanatics and were looking forward to all of that!
> 
> Oh well, at least we get to see Disney with all the Christmas decorations!  I still cant wait (although my balloon just popped a little).


Welcome!  We overlap a bit as we leave dec 9th.  I' e never heard of the Ultimate Holiday Tour!


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

TinkLoverSam said:


> WDW is considered more of a vacation destination and also a lot of "once in a lifetime" trips so they don't change up the rides DL is more of a locals' park so they do the holiday overlays to keep the locals interested.



Not to argue, but how is it to keep the locals interested? If they're local they can see it every holiday season - it's not really that new to them. 

But more my point was along what Sherry was advising - that even the rumors of SM & BTMR end up being true, there are things unique that DL offers during the holiday season over WDW, so that all these people wanting to cancel their trips may have more to see than they realize. I just hope those people, while rightfully disappointed, can try to see the magic DL has to offer instead of going into with what they may be missing.

ETA: I do realize that DL is more of a local's park compared to WDW, so I'm not questioning that. Just how the overlays are for the locals.


----------



## TinkLoverSam

DisneyJamieCA said:


> Not to argue, but how is it to keep the locals interested? If they're local they can see it every holiday season - it's not really that new to them.
> 
> But more my point was along what Sherry was advising - that even the rumors of SM & BTMR end up being true, there are things unique that DL offers during the holiday season over WDW, so that all these people wanting to cancel their trips may have more to see than they realize. I just hope those people, while rightfully disappointed, can try to see the magic DL has to offer instead of going into with what they may be missing.
> 
> ETA: I do realize that DL is more of a local's park compared to WDW, so I'm not questioning that. Just how the overlays are for the locals.



I've heard that WDW will not do overlays because someone travelling from across the world would be expecting the ride they have always heard about and would be disappointed to find it different... Kind of like the birthday cake castle fiasco of 1997 I believe...

Whereas is DL is more locals and they are excited to see the rides different for the holidays so they would go more than one time a year... To see the rides without the holiday overlay and with the overlay.


----------



## Sherry E

_*Its Monday -- and its time for the Theme Week Countdown!!*_



*12 Weeks Until the
Holiday Season Begins at Disneyland Resort!!!! *​

_*With each new week will come a different Disneyland Resort holiday theme!

As I have previously mentioned in this Superthread, Ill be showcasing a particular aspect of DLR's holiday celebration each week until the start of November.  There are many more themes to come over the next few months, including 11 main weekly themes (a new one every Monday through October 28, 2013); 6 mini-themes which will be featured each day from 10/29/13  11/3/13, and a final Holiday Cornucopia theme on Monday, November 4th (there will be more details about what the Cornucopia can include when we get closer to that date!).

Theme Week Countdowns are a great way to keep the photos rolling in on a regular basis and build anticipation for November at the Disneyland Resort!  They are also a way to display the different elements, nuances and details of the Holidays at DLR that may be totally new to some visitors...or previously unnoticed/undiscovered by others.  Finally, this is an excellent way for our Theme Week Countdown participants to shine a light on their wonderful photos and attract visitors to their Trip Reports, blogs, etc.  

Last week, we journeyed down the mystical, musical alleys of New Orleans Square and enjoyed Christmas with a Mardi Gras twist, including balconies draped in beads and lampposts adorned with mysterious masks.  We also paid a visit to New Orleans Squares most famous residence and met its temporary houseguest, Jack Skellington, as he attempted to put a bit of a nightmarish Halloween spin on the Yuletide season in Haunted Mansion Holiday.  The week prior to that we discovered the many different types of themed Christmas Trees and Wreaths around Disneyland Resort.  

Sowhat will be our third theme of 2013?  Today we leave the Crescent City and expand our horizons to observe a bit of merry-making around the globe...*_




*In the Spotlight this Week......

ITS A SMALL WORLD HOLIDAY and FANTASYLAND!!!*​




_* We all know the opening line. Its a world of laughter, a world of tears  (Some folks wish they could forget it!)  For many of us, this song from Disneylands longstanding Its a Small World attraction became one of our earliest introductions to Walts park, and has been embedded in our memory banks ever since.  Ironically, something about the wide-eyed innocence of the message of unity and common bonds behind the song, as well as the Mary Blair-inspired dolls representing countries from around the globe, seems to either appeal to guestsor repel them!  

It is true, Its a Small World has become a ride that is often taken for granted and often ignored during visits to the Disneyland Resort.  That is, until November rolls around.when the familiar whimsical façade gets a little face liftand becomes Its a Small World Holiday!!!

From November to mid-January (exact dates differ each year), Its a Small World Holiday is one of the most popular attractions of the holiday season, and after dark is truly one of the most beautiful sights to see.  At dusk, guests begin to flock from all corners of Disneyland Resort to gaze in awe at the brilliant colored lights which envelop IASWH   literally, thousands and thousands and thousands of lights that collectively glow like a beacon in the night.  It is, quite simply, stunning.  The code word for this week is: season.  Even the surrounding area  the Mall  gets a makeover.  The topiaries are adorned with lights, and special wreaths symbolizing various nations (with the same sort of playful design synonymous with Its a Small World) mark a pathway to the ride. And those are only a few of the surprises you will discover.

But its not only the exterior of Its a Small World that gets the seasonal treatment.  The whole ride is transformed into a celebration of worldwide holidays.  The famous dolls sing Deck the Halls and Jingle Bells (though, if you listen closely, you will notice that as you pass the Little Mermaid scene the lyrics change to Jingle Shells).the faint scents of peppermint and pine fill the air in certain roomsthe colors are brighter and more vivid than usual...no corner is left unattended to.  The details are just amazing!

If you love Its a Small World and you love the Christmas season, you will absolutely adore Its a Small World Holiday.  If you dont love IASW as a rule, you might just love this particular version of the ride because of the sheer beauty of it.  Either way, it is a spectacle to behold!


Fantasyland  the land in which Its a Small World is located  is, curiously, minimally decorated in November and December.  This is notable as that area of the park would seem to potentially work well (thematically) with Christmas mini-villages and fairs along the lines of what you would find in several European countries.  But if you look closely you will find a few little touches of the season here and there, such as on the Storybook Land boat ride, in the themed horticulture and in a few of the shops.  You may even find Mary Poppins dancing to her favorite Christmas songs!*_ 




_*


Fantasyland



The sun shines on the Matterhorn in the distance, beyond the snowy peaks of the Fantasyland side of the Winter Castle










The Storybook Land canal boat ride will take you through the villages in which some of our favorite Disney characters live  and, as you will see when you sail along, they decorate their cottages for Christmas too!  










Mary Poppins and Bert will often stop in Fantasyland and dance to Christmas songs with guests!










Parterres
















Its a Small World Holiday and IASW Mall, in the daytime
















Even the snack carts are decorated










































Its a Small World Holiday and IASW Mall, after dark




































Its a Small World Holiday, inside the ride






























*_​



_* I will post a few more photos later in the week, most likely.

Please feel free to post your photos of Disneyland Resorts Its a Small World Holiday and Fantasyland all this week, through Sunday, August 25th.

Then, stay tuned for our fourth theme on Monday, August 26th!!  Some great themes are coming up in future weeks, so get your photos ready!*_


----------



## tksbaskets

DisneyJamieCA said:


> I don't know why I'm just thinking about this now, but does WDW not do any overlays like DL does?



Nothing like this is done at WDW.  They do decorate the parks and hotels very well but no re-theming of any rides.

Not that we didn't have a great vacation but I missed an entire theme week~  

From our 2011/2012 trip:















2009:
Does this count as Fantasyland?















Had to get in early this week!!

TK


----------



## crystal1313

DS3 and DH watching the clock


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

You've given me another area to get some more photos of - I don't have many of Fantasyland that are of the area and not my kids!

Here is what I have. Some are from last year, but some will be from 2006/2007/2010.


























This doesn't look like Christmas time, but it was!





And you'll forgive me for editing out my daughter's face (I hope!). Such a unique opportunity.


----------



## Axlcat

I must confess that once the "It's a Small World" theme gets in my head, it doesn't want to leave and that is not a good thing.   I read recently of a person who was suing Disney because he somehow became trapped on this ride, and all I could think was - that poor man, having to listen to that song over and over and over.    But I still manage to look forward to It's a Small World, and will be even more excited about it this time of year.  

Thanks to everyone for all the beautiful photos.  I hope to have plenty to share next year.


----------



## Sherry E

Thanks, *TK*, *crystal1313* and *Jamie*, for the photos -- you've all got another entry into the random draw.

It usually takes me about 3.5 hours to put each one of the weekly themes together, between gathering my own photos from Photobucket, writing up the intros with some new text and/or piecing them together from previous years' Theme Weeks, revising, etc., but today it took me even longer because I was encountering browser issues (or PC issues -- not sure).  Everything took so long and I was so frustrated.  So I am just glad I got the theme posted at all!  

​





Axlcat said:


> I must confess that once the "It's a Small World" theme gets in my head, it doesn't want to leave and that is not a good thing.   I read recently of a person who was suing Disney because he somehow became trapped on this ride, and all I could think was - that poor man, having to listen to that song over and over and over.    But I still manage to look forward to It's a Small World, and will be even more excited about it this time of year.
> 
> Thanks to everyone for all the beautiful photos.  I hope to have plenty to share next year.



*Axlcat --*

There are 2 holiday songs in IASWH (mentioned in above intro), so the regular song is not as prominent.  Not that anyone would necessarily want to be trapped on the ride and listen to "Deck the Halls" on a loop either, but I'd rather have that happen to me than being trapped with the regular song (even though the regular song brings me back to my childhood DL trips).


----------



## PHXscuba

> It usually takes me about 3.5 hours to put each one of the weekly themes together, between gathering my own photos from Photobucket, writing up the intros with some new text and/or piecing them together from previous years' Theme Weeks, revising, etc., but today it took me even longer because I was encountering browser issues (or PC issues -- not sure).  Everything took so long and I was so frustrated.  So I am just glad I got the theme posted at all!
> 
> 
> There are 2 holiday songs in IASWH (mentioned in above intro), so the regular song is not as prominent.  Not that anyone would necessarily want to be trapped on the ride and listen to "Deck the Halls" on a loop either, but I'd rather have that happen to me than being trapped with the regular song (even though the regular song brings me back to my childhood DL trips).



Sherry, were you able to get a new computer, or are you still fighting with the old one? I know a lot of people who are having trouble with their Windows-based computers -- our office just had to have its computers scrubbed of malware and my kids' computer has been fighting pop-ups even with security software.

And I am amazed at how well the usual It's A Small World song meshes with the Christmas songs. Those Sherman brothers are so talented!

Off to hunt down my IASWH and Storybook Canal photos!

PHXscuba


----------



## funatdisney

Lovin' all the pics so far. 

*PHXscuba* you sure are right about the Sherman brothers! I had the pleasure and the honor of hearing Richard Sherman play It's A Small World in person at the 2011 D23 Expo. That was a moment! The Sherman Brothers are a treasure.

Some of my It's a Small world pics taken in 2012:


----------



## mom2rtk

KCmike said:


> Janet as long as they don't close Haunted Mansion Holiday and IASM Holiday overlay it will be worth your travels.  There are so many little Disneyland moments to be had at Christmas.  And so many big things like Billy Hill and the Hillbillies singing Christmas tunes, Carsland Christmas decorations, and a New World of Color to just name a few things.  Now I'm keeping my fingers crossed for SM to stay open.
> 
> Are you a fan of Nightmare Before Christmas?



Well, I'm afraid to answer. Neither Katie nor I are big NBC fans. 

But I will say that we are still looking forward to seeing the overlay.

But we have made our peace. No matter what happens with SM and BTMRR we'll be going and looking forward to it. I went so far as to book the FFI today. I'd still like to find a way to stay at PPH but this will work if we just can't swing it.

Sherry, I'm looking forward to a week of IASW holiday and FL photos. That's right up our alley!


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

mom2rtk said:


> Well, I'm afraid to answer. Neither Katie nor I are big NBC fans.
> 
> But I will say that we are still looking forward to seeing the overlay.
> 
> But we have made our peace. No matter what happens with SM and BTMRR we'll be going and looking forward to it. I went so far as to book the FFI today. I'd still like to find a way to stay at PPH but this will work if we just can't swing it.
> 
> Sherry, I'm looking forward to a week of IASW holiday and FL photos. That's right up our alley!



I'm glad you're still going! I hope you have a wonderful trip


----------



## mom2rtk

DisneyJamieCA said:


> I'm glad you're still going! I hope you have a wonderful trip



Awww..... thanks so much. 

Now let's see some more photos everyone!  I'm hoping I come back with a lot to share next year.


----------



## Sherry E

*Liza* -- You've got another entry into the random draw.  Thanks for posting the photos.




PHXscuba said:


> Sherry, were you able to get a new computer, or are you still fighting with the old one? I know a lot of people who are having trouble with their Windows-based computers -- our office just had to have its computers scrubbed of malware and my kids' computer has been fighting pop-ups even with security software.
> 
> And I am amazed at how well the usual It's A Small World song meshes with the Christmas songs. Those Sherman brothers are so talented!
> 
> Off to hunt down my IASWH and Storybook Canal photos!
> 
> PHXscuba



*PHX -- *

It doesn't have to be Storybook Land Canal boat photos (unless you  have those to post) -- just IASWH and then anything in Fantasyland (Storybook Land or otherwise) that is holiday-ish.

No.  I don't have a new computer.  So the problems with this one are because it's old and the hard drive is bad -- and the OS acts up because of it.  Then, everything else (software, browsers, word processing programs, etc.) acts up too.

It's a project to do the Theme Weeks.  It's a labor of love, but it is a big project that requires a lot of time.





mom2rtk said:


> Sherry, I'm looking forward to a week of IASW holiday and FL photos. That's right up our alley!



*Janet --*

Good! To be honest, last week and the week before (New Orleans Square/Haunted Mansion Holiday & Trees/Wreaths, respectively) probably produced more of a variety of photos -- there are all sorts of trees and wreaths around DLR, and New Orleans Square's Mardi Gras-inspired decorations are exquisite even without the added Haunted Mansion Holiday factor.  This week's theme may not yield as much of a variety because -- as I mentioned in my above intro -- Fantasyland has minimal decor, and IASWH is just one ride and one general area.  

But, what you will see in everyone's IASWH photos will be colorful, fun and detailed! 

I know of at least 4 other Theme Week participants who have awesome IASWH photos, but there are probably many others I haven't even thought of who do as well.  I don't doubt we will see a lot of photos in the next couple of days!

P.S.  Haunted Mansion Holiday has a fun hidden Mickey that is there during the holiday season (and not during Halloween Time) -- it's a 'snowdrift'-esque Mickey shape on the ballroom floor, over to the far right.  It used to be underneath a window, and then it moved more inward.  It kind of looks more like a giant Mickey-shaped cotton ball or bathroom rug than it does snow, though.


----------



## mom2rtk

Sherry E said:


> *Janet --*
> 
> Good! To be honest, last week and the week before (New Orleans Square/Haunted Mansion Holiday & Trees/Wreaths, respectively) probably produced more of a variety of photos -- there are all sorts of trees and wreaths around DLR, and New Orleans Square's Mardi Gras-inspired decorations are exquisite even without the added Haunted Mansion Holiday factor.  This week's theme may not yield as much of a variety because -- as I mentioned in my above intro -- Fantasyland has minimal decor, and IASWH is just one ride and one general area.
> 
> But, what you will see in everyone's IASWH photos will be colorful, fun and detailed!
> 
> I know of at least 4 other Theme Week participants who have awesome IASWH photos, but there are probably many others I haven't even thought of who do as well.  I don't doubt we will see a lot of photos in the next couple of days!
> 
> P.S.  Haunted Mansion Holiday has a fun hidden Mickey that is there during the holiday season (and not during Halloween Time) -- it's a 'snowdrift'-esque Mickey shape on the ballroom floor, over to the far right.  It used to be underneath a window, and then it moved more inward.  It kind of looks more like a giant Mickey-shaped cotton ball or bathroom rug than it does snow, though.



Thanks Sherry! I really did enjoy the fist week with all the trees and wreaths. I was just a little distracted getting my son ready for school.

I just read Katie the description of the hidden Mickey so we can both remember to look for it.


----------



## ksromack

Sherry E said:


> Please feel free to post your photos of Disneyland Resorts Its a Small World Holiday and Fantasyland all this week, through Sunday, August 25th.


It's a Small World is my FAVorite ride!!!!!  On one of our trips to WDW this ride was down for renovations......it honestly put a huge damper on my trip 

I love the facade at the DL version of IASW and I'm really looking forward to seeing it in person!


----------



## danimaroo

*YAY! I've got a bunch for this week, so look out belooooow! 



























































*​


----------



## Sherry E

*danimaroo --*

You were one of the ones I knew for sure had a whole bunch of IASWH photos (because I know you loved seeing it lit up at night!), so I knew this would be a Theme Week with your name written all over it!



(Now waiting for *Bret/mvf-m11c* to post his pictures...)


----------



## ksromack

mom2rtk said:


> Well, I'm afraid to answer. Neither Katie nor I are big NBC fans.
> 
> But I will say that we are still looking forward to seeing the overlay.
> 
> But we have made our peace. No matter what happens with SM and BTMRR we'll be going and looking forward to it. I went so far as to book the FFI today. I'd still like to find a way to stay at PPH but this will work if we just can't swing it.
> 
> Sherry, I'm looking forward to a week of IASW holiday and FL photos. That's right up our alley!



Guess what?  I HAVE NEVER SEEN NIGHTMARE BEFORE CHRISTMAS.    I know, right?  I am ordering it this month, though........I'm getting it from my disney movie club......we splurged this year with our income tax refund and bought a 60" HD 3D plasma tv for our bedroom.    I've heard that NBC is a good movie to get in 3D so I do try and get 3D movies when they are available...


----------



## KCmike

mom2rtk said:


> Well, I'm afraid to answer. Neither Katie nor I are big NBC fans.
> 
> But I will say that we are still looking forward to seeing the overlay.
> 
> But we have made our peace. No matter what happens with SM and BTMRR we'll be going and looking forward to it. I went so far as to book the FFI today. I'd still like to find a way to stay at PPH but this will work if we just can't swing it.
> 
> Sherry, I'm looking forward to a week of IASW holiday and FL photos. That's right up our alley!



I bet after seeing this overlay you will go back and watch the movie all over again and enjoy it more!  We love it so much!  On my wife and I's anniversary we rode it so many times.  We can't get enough!  This will be the kids first time riding it since 2007 when we went for Halloween and its the overlay's big 13th anniversary I think it is.  They are doing extra special things this year!  Woo Hoo.  

Hope you like the Fairfield Inn.  We think its the best on Harbor Blvd.  It doesn't hurt that its next to Mickey D's for a quick bite in the morning or late at night.  

Mike


----------



## mom2rtk

ksromack said:


> Guess what?  I HAVE NEVER SEEN NIGHTMARE BEFORE CHRISTMAS.    I know, right?  I am ordering it this month, though........I'm getting it from my disney movie club......we splurged this year with our income tax refund and bought a 60" HD 3D plasma tv for our bedroom.    I've heard that NBC is a good movie to get in 3D so I do try and get 3D movies when they are available...



What time should we be over with the popcorn? I'll need about 4 hours lead time..........





KCmike said:


> I bet after seeing this overlay you will go back and watch the movie all over again and enjoy it more!  We love it so much!  On my wife and I's anniversary we rode it so many times.  We can't get enough!  This will be the kids first time riding it since 2007 when we went for Halloween and its the overlay's big 13th anniversary I think it is.  They are doing extra special things this year!  Woo Hoo.
> 
> Hope you like the Fairfield Inn.  We think its the best on Harbor Blvd.  It doesn't hurt that its next to Mickey D's for a quick bite in the morning or late at night.
> 
> Mike



Next to Mickey D's, huh? Heck, that's almost as good as a refillable mug! 

And  hope you are right and we come away with a newfound interest in the movie!


----------



## Sherry E

mom2rtk said:


> Thanks Sherry! I really did enjoy the fist week with all the trees and wreaths. I was just a little distracted getting my son ready for school.
> 
> I just read Katie the description of the hidden Mickey so we can both remember to look for it.





ksromack said:


> It's a Small World is my FAVorite ride!!!!!  On one of our trips to WDW this ride was down for renovations......it honestly put a huge damper on my trip
> 
> I love the facade at the DL version of IASW and I'm really looking forward to seeing it in person!




*Janet & Kathy -*

I can tell you that -- love it or hate it -- you will both probably agree that the NBC overlay/Haunted Mansion Holiday is very detailed, if nothing else.  You will probably be surprised at how thorough of an overlay it actually is.  It's not like they just stuck a random prop from "Nightmare Before Christmas" here and there.  Disney really did an extensive job on this ride, which I think is what delights and annoys people!  Lol.

Now you still may end up disliking HMH -- some people love it; some hate it; some disliked it at first and then grew to tolerate it over time.  It is a very polarizing ride.  But at least there is a lot to look at in the ride, if nothing else!  And the smell of gingerbread when you get to the ballroom/dining room scene is a fabulous touch!

Likewise, in certain rooms of IASW Holiday you will smell things like very faint peppermint and pine.  Also, IASWH is extremely detailed too, to fit with the holiday theme.

I think you will both love IASWH, but I'm not sure if you'll love HMH.  Either way, they are both things you can't find at WDW so that is something to look forward to!


----------



## mom2rtk

Sherry E said:


> *Janet & Kathy -*
> 
> I can tell you that -- love it or hate it -- you will both probably agree that the overlay on Haunted Mansion Holiday is very detailed, if nothing else.  You will probably be surprised at how thorough of an overlay it actually is.  It's not like they just stuck a random prop from "Nightmare Before Christmas" here and there.  Disney really did an extensive job on this ride.
> 
> Now you still may end up disliking HMH -- some people love it; some hate it; some disliked it at first and then grew to tolerate it over time.  It is a very polarizing ride.  But at least there is a lot to look at in the ride, if nothing else!  And the smell of gingerbread when you get to the ballroom/dining room scene is a fabulous touch!
> 
> Likewise, in certain rooms of IASW Holiday, you will smell things like very faint peppermint and pine.  Also, IASWH is extremely detailed too, to fit with the holiday theme.
> 
> I think you will both love IASWH, but I'm not sure if you'll love HMH.  Either way, they are both things you can't find at WDW so that is something to look forward to!



I actually expect to enjoy it, precisely for the reason you stated. I want to see things that are different from WDW at Christmas. And it will give me a great chance to take dark ride photos I've never done before.


----------



## funatdisney

mom2rtk said:


> Next to Mickey D's, huh? Heck, that's almost as good as a refillable mug!
> 
> And  hope you are right and we come away with a newfound interest in the movie!



Hi I had to chime in here about NBC. Another way to appreciate NBC is to listen to the NBC Soundtrack written by the talented Danny Elfman. The soundtrack has a Broadway musical feel to it and many of the tracks are featured on the ride. Here is a link to Amazon's listing. I think you may enjoy listening to it. We do.


----------



## KCmike

Strangely enough I don't have any of Fantasyland.  Whaaat?  Need to fix that for this Christmas.  Here are some for IASM.


----------



## mom2rtk

funatdisney said:


> Hi I had to chime in here about NBC. Another way to appreciate NBC is to listen to the NBC Soundtrack written by the talented Danny Elfman. The soundtrack has a Broadway musical feel to it and many of the tracks are featured on the ride. Here is a link to Amazon's listing. I think you may enjoy listening to it. We do.



That's a great idea! For me, the music is the greatest draw with Disney, and there are a lot of draws! I know I have at least a couple songs on a CD set I already have. I'll dig those out and see if it motivates me to buy the full soundtrack.


----------



## figment_jii

Here's my contributions to this week's theme!


----------



## mom2rtk

I'm loving the photos everyone! It looks like I might have to do IASW a number of times to get all the shots I want. Does it back up more than normal because of the overlay?


----------



## Sherry E

*Liza --* 

Please always feel free to "chime in" anytime (or "pipe in," as Laurie called it the other day) with opinions or thoughts!  This is a discussion thread and we are a-sharin' info, experiences, photos, ideas, news, rumors, answering questions, etc., so it's good to have as many folks chiming in as possible!


​



*KCmike* -- 

You probably don't have any Fantasyland photos because, for some inexplicable reason, Disney barely decorates FL outside of IASWH and the Storybook Land boat ride (where there are teeny tiny decorations)!  I had to really comb the depths of my photos to pull up the few FL photos I posted this morning!

Given that Fantasyland is very European in feel/theme, it seems like it would be great to put up some kind of mini-Christmas markets or fairs like what can be found in certain European countries -- just like little carts and things, with a European twist.  It wouldn't have to take up a whole lot of space.

I'd also *love* to see separate mini-Christmas trees in or around the dark rides in FL -- all themed to the characters/stories on which those rides are based.  A Mr. Toad tree, a Pinocchio tree, a Snow White Tree, an Alice tree and a Peter Pan tree.  Wouldn't that be awesome?  Even if they were little tiny trees they would still be cool, thematically speaking.

Anyway, you've got another entry into the random draw, Mike.  Thanks for posting your lovely photos for us to enjoy!



​


*figment_jii --*

You've got another entry into the random draw!


​



mom2rtk said:


> I'm loving the photos everyone! It looks like I might have to do IASW a number of times to get all the shots I want. Does it back up more than normal because of the overlay?



*Janet --*

Do you mean "back up" as far as long lines go?  If that's what you meant, yes.  At times the line for IASWH can grow to maybe 45 minutes or a bit longer.  That's where the holiday tour comes in handy, because you can bypass all of that waiting!

As I mentioned in my intro to the theme this morning, people flock from all corners of DLR to see IASWH when the lights go on at night -- which is, of course, when we all want to get photos!  But sometimes it is better and less crowded than other times, so you'll get in there one way or the other.

But, on the other hand, if you hit IASWH as soon as it opens in the morning, often times you can literally just dart through the queue and onto the ride without a wait -- I've done it.  Also, if there is any threat of rain or cloudy skies, people will stay away.


----------



## mom2rtk

Sherry E said:


> *Janet --*
> 
> Do you mean "back up" as far as long lines go?  If that's what you meant, yes.  At times the line for IASWH can grow to maybe 45 minutes or a bit longer.  That's where the holiday tour comes in handy, because you can bypass all of that waiting!
> 
> As I mentioned in my intro to the theme this morning, people flock from all corners of DLR to see IASWH when the lights go on at night -- which is, of course, when we all want to get photos!  But sometimes it is better and less crowded than other times, so you'll get in there one way or the other.
> 
> But, on the other hand, if you hit IASWH as soon as it opens in the morning, often times you can literally just dart through the queue and onto the ride without a wait -- I've done it.  Also, if there is any threat of rain or cloudy skies, people will stay away.



Thanks for the info Sherry. Yes, I meant the long lines. It helps to have a realistic expectation. 

We're planning on Wed to Wed 12/4 to 12/11. I'm hoping for low crowds, but will plan on IASW to be a big draw and be popular regardless.


----------



## czmom

I LOVE this week's theme. I think seeing IASW in person will be one of my favorite events from this trip.  



mom2rtk said:


> Thanks for the info Sherry. Yes, I meant the long lines. It helps to have a realistic expectation.
> 
> We're planning on Wed to Wed 12/4 to 12/11. I'm hoping for low crowds, but will plan on IASW to be a big draw and be popular regardless.



Janet- hooray!!!! So happy to hear you have dates and a room booked! I am hopeful that SM will be open if BTMRR does indeed stay closed. Regardless it will be an amazing trip!


----------



## GizMo123

ksromack said:


> Welcome!  We overlap a bit as we leave dec 9th.  I' e never heard of the Ultimate Holiday Tour!



Thank you for the welcome!  I didn't know about the Ultimate Holiday Tour until I read about it in a Disney blog last year. I was looking forward to it because my fiance and I have never been to any Disney park during winter season. CP would have been amazing to see but we arent going to be at Disney during the weekend. 

Can't wait though, I know we will have a ton of fun.


----------



## KCmike

mom2rtk said:


> That's a great idea! For me, the music is the greatest draw with Disney, and there are a lot of draws! I know I have at least a couple songs on a CD set I already have. I'll dig those out and see if it motivates me to buy the full soundtrack.



My favorites include:
What's this?
This is Halloween
and Sally's Song.

The music in the film is really well done but I think you have to like the movie to enjoy the whole soundtrack.  It will be very interesting seeing your take on the dark ride.

*SHERRY E*

Your probably right on the Fantasyland rides.  BTW I loved all your photos for this week.


----------



## danimaroo

mom2rtk said:


> Thanks for the info Sherry. Yes, I meant the long lines. It helps to have a realistic expectation.
> 
> We're planning on Wed to Wed 12/4 to 12/11. I'm hoping for low crowds, but will plan on IASW to be a big draw and be popular regardless.



You'll be okay riding it during the weekdays. We didn't see bad waits for it during the weekdays, maybe 10 minutes or so max... the weekends were when things got crazy though, and the line would get pretty long!

Just expect the crowds to be a bit busy on the weekend, but otherwise you're in for a great trip!


----------



## mvf-m11c

A little late to the party but here are my pictures of IASWH and FL for this week. With work and everything going on lately, I'm still able to post my pictures for the theme today.

IASWH daytime










Ride Experience







































































At Night






























Those wreaths on IASW Plaza are very neat to look at every time we walked down.


----------



## pattyduke34

Here are a few I have to share.


----------



## DBL101

'07-'12 Click the Pics for larger versions.


----------



## Luisa

I've realised I'm severely lacking in IASW and FL holiday pictures, will have to remedy that this year.









There isn't anything 'Christmassy' in this one, but it is FL and was taken last December so...



Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## dolphingirl47

That is such a shame that they don't really decorate Fantasyland. I tried to remember if Fantasyland was decorated at Walt Disney World last year and cannot remember anything at all so I assume probably not. I remember Main Street in all its glory and the wonderful decorations at Epcot and Animal Kingdom, but I remember very little about the rest of Magic Kingdom. I have been at Disneyland Paris during the holiday season a few times and there they go all out with decorations at Fantasyland and the highlight for me has always been Belle's Christmas Village, which is a traditional Christmas Market.

I have to say after the first Theme Week I had wondered if I would be disappointed in the holiday season at Disneyland especially as we will probably be there before the decorations at the hotels will be up. I just did not feel the magic. Still I absolutely love Haunted Mansion Holiday and figured it would be worth going just for this. I loved all the decorations at New Orleans Square and It's A Small World Holiday has just blown me away so now I am really looking forward to this trip again.

Corinna


----------



## mom2rtk

czmom said:


> I LOVE this week's theme. I think seeing IASW in person will be one of my favorite events from this trip.
> 
> 
> 
> Janet- hooray!!!! So happy to hear you have dates and a room booked! I am hopeful that SM will be open if BTMRR does indeed stay closed. Regardless it will be an amazing trip!




Thanks Wendy! And it looks like if we stick with our new dates we'll overlap trips by a couple days. We'll have to meet up and say hi!




KCmike said:


> My favorites include:
> What's this?
> This is Halloween
> and Sally's Song.
> 
> The music in the film is really well done but I think you have to like the movie to enjoy the whole soundtrack.  It will be very interesting seeing your take on the dark ride.
> 
> *SHERRY E*
> 
> Your probably right on the Fantasyland rides.  BTW I loved all your photos for this week.



Thanks Mike! I know I have "What's This?" on one CD. I'll have to look for the others.

On the subject of FL...... WDW doesn't decorate back in FL either. It's a shame too. It's such a quaint area. I'd love if they'd do something with it for the holidays.



danimaroo said:


> You'll be okay riding it during the weekdays. We didn't see bad waits for it during the weekdays, maybe 10 minutes or so max... the weekends were when things got crazy though, and the line would get pretty long!
> 
> Just expect the crowds to be a bit busy on the weekend, but otherwise you're in for a great trip!



That's very encouraging! We are planning on coming in on Wed 12/4, hitting the parks hard for 2 days, then taking Saturday off and going back Sunday through Tuesday. I know that's the Candlelight Processional weekend so I do expect it to be pretty busy.


----------



## egritz

Totally just woke up early to a "nightmare" (not really, more like a very stressful dream) of running around the house trying to pack and ended up missing our flight and not getting on one for 12 hours later, meaning an 11pm flight and no legal way to get to the hotel (we need a carseat). Not a fun way to start my day!


----------



## mom2rtk

egritz said:


> Totally just woke up early to a "nightmare" (not really, more like a very stressful dream) of running around the house trying to pack and ended up missing our flight and not getting on one for 12 hours later, meaning an 11pm flight and no legal way to get to the hotel (we need a carseat). Not a fun way to start my day!



LOL. My Disney nightmare involves being in the park without my camera. No matter how hard I try I can't get back to the room to get it.


----------



## egritz

mom2rtk said:


> LOL. My Disney nightmare involves being in the park without my camera. No matter how hard I try I can't get back to the room to get it.



For any vacation it is the packing that stresses me out. I have a list that I update every trip and I check off everything as I lay it out on the bed to be packed but for some reason it just always stresses me out. Now that I have a kid I think it is worse. And I can rarely sleep well for the last few nights before we fly out. I don't think I've ever had a panic dream like this so early though - I just looked and we have 3 months & 3 weeks until our trip, lol!!!


----------



## ksromack

mom2rtk said:


> Thanks Wendy! And it looks like if we stick with our new dates we'll overlap trips by a couple days. We'll have to meet up and say hi!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Mike! I know I have "What's This?" on one CD. I'll have to look for the others.
> 
> On the subject of FL...... WDW doesn't decorate back in FL either. It's a shame too. It's such a quaint area. I'd love if they'd do something with it for the holidays.
> 
> 
> 
> That's very encouraging! We are planning on coming in on Wed 12/4, hitting the parks hard for 2 days, then taking Saturday off and going back Sunday through Tuesday. I know that's the Candlelight Processional weekend so I do expect it to be pretty busy.


What hotel did you decide on?  We'll overlap many of our days too!


----------



## tamiandryan

egritz said:


> For any vacation it is the packing that stresses me out. I have a list that I update every trip and I check off everything as I lay it out on the bed to be packed but for some reason it just always stresses me out. Now that I have a kid I think it is worse. And I can rarely sleep well for the last few nights before we fly out. I don't think I've ever had a panic dream like this so early though - I just looked and we have 3 months & 3 weeks until our trip, lol!!!



The benefit of going to DLR is that it's not a 3rd world country. If you forget something, there is always a Wal-Mart, Target, or Mall close enough


----------



## mom2rtk

ksromack said:


> What hotel did you decide on?  We'll overlap many of our days too!



I'd still like to pull it together to stay at PPH. But for now we are booked at Fairfield Inn. I'm really hoping for a discount of some sort to PPH. And I'm going to continue thinking on it.

I'd love to be able to catch up in the parks!


----------



## Sherry E

I woke up to find that another wave of gorgeous photos had come in from *Bret*, *pattyduke34*, *DBL101* and *Luisa* since I last checked.  Everyone has received another entry into the random draw!

​

*KCmike --* 

Thank you for the compliment about the photos.  There are just not enough holiday touches in FL to work with for photos (outside of IASWH, of course), so it comes down to getting creative and focusing on the horticulture or the FL side of the Castle !

​



dolphingirl47 said:


> That is such a shame that they don't really decorate Fantasyland. I tried to remember if Fantasyland was decorated at Walt Disney World last year and cannot remember anything at all so I assume probably not. I remember Main Street in all its glory and the wonderful decorations at Epcot and Animal Kingdom, but I remember very little about the rest of Magic Kingdom. I have been at Disneyland Paris during the holiday season a few times and there they go all out with decorations at Fantasyland and the highlight for me has always been Belle's Christmas Village, which is a traditional Christmas Market.
> 
> I have to say after the first Theme Week I had wondered if I would be disappointed in the holiday season at Disneyland especially as we will probably be there before the decorations at the hotels will be up. I just did not feel the magic. Still I absolutely love Haunted Mansion Holiday and figured it would be worth going just for this. I loved all the decorations at New Orleans Square and It's A Small World Holiday has just blown me away so now I am really looking forward to this trip again.
> 
> Corinna



*Corinna --*

Have you had a chance to sneak in a viewing of that Candlelight Ceremony video link I posted from YouTube without your DH looking at you strangely?

It could be due to a lack of space in our FL that Disney doesn't put up some sort of mini-Christmas market/fair/village.  Last year they made a feeble attempt to put up a Christmas village in Downtown Disney, but I don't think it really was all that "village-y," because DTD doesn't exactly have a European feel.  I think that the European Christmas market theme would work very well in DL's Fantasyland -- at least just by setting up some kiosks here and there -- but I would bet that the idea is even more perfect at DLP!  

As I was saying to KCmike yesterday, if the Christmas market idea couldn't work in DL I really think Disney could put up some mini-trees themed to the stories/characters in FL's dark rides.  The dark rides are too short to put any trees in the rides, but Disney could put up very small trees somewhere outside of the rides.  I think it would be a cool way to bring more decor into Fantasyland in a very 'Disney' sort of way.  

The fact is, even though there are adorable tiny decorations on the cottages of the Storybook Land ride, a lot of people won't see them because they may not choose to go on that ride.  It's not exactly like Disney advertises decorations on the SBL canal boat ride.  The people who would be going on that ride anyway are the ones who will see the decorations, but a lot of people choose to skip it.

So you didn't like the Christmas Trees/Wreaths Theme Week (week 1) but you liked last week's New Orleans Square/Haunted Mansion Holiday theme and you like this week's IASWH/FL theme?  And it seems like Janet (mom2rtk) didn't like last week's NOS/HMH theme at all, but liked Week 1 and she likes this week.  Interesting!  

I can already see that I have got people wondering why they don't have more photos of New Orleans Square (which has wonderfully unique decorations totally separate from Haunted Mansion Holiday) and more photos of Fantasyland and/or IASWH, and probably also why they don't notice more of the interesting Christmas trees around DLR.  So my mission is to inform and inspire and highlight certain overlooked details -- and I am succeeding in that mission!

I think that even without the hotel decorations you will have a good time at DLR.  DLR is not going to be on the same scale as the WDW decorations and festivities, of course (smaller resort overall), but I think there will be enough to see to keep you interested.

We've got 17 more themes to go after this one, so you will see that there is a lot to enjoy and take in!


----------



## dolphingirl47

Sherry E said:


> *Corinna --*
> 
> Have you had a chance to sneak in a viewing of that Candlelight Ceremony video link I posted from YouTube without your DH looking at you strangely?
> 
> It could be due to a lack of space in our FL that Disney doesn't put up some sort of mini-Christmas market/fair/village.  Last year they made a feeble attempt to put up a Christmas village in Downtown Disney, but I don't think it really was all that "village-y," because DTD doesn't exactly have a European feel.  I think that the European Christmas market theme would work very well in DL's Fantasyland -- at least just by setting up some kiosks here and there -- but I would bet that the idea is even more perfect at DLP!
> 
> As I was saying to KCmike yesterday, if the Christmas market idea couldn't work in DL I really think Disney could put up some mini-trees themed to the stories/characters in FL's dark rides.  The dark rides are too short to put any trees in the rides, but Disney could put up very small trees somewhere outside of the rides.  I think it would be a cool way to bring more decor into Fantasyland in a very 'Disney' sort of way.
> 
> The fact is, even though there are adorable tiny decorations on the cottages of the Storybook Land ride, a lot of people won't see them because they may not choose to go on that ride.  It's not exactly like Disney advertises decorations on the SBL canal boat ride.  The people who would be going on that ride anyway are the ones who will see the decorations, but a lot of people choose to skip it.
> 
> So you didn't like the Christmas Trees/Wreaths Theme Week (week 1) but you liked last week's New Orleans Square/Haunted Mansion Holiday theme and you like this week's IASWH/FL theme?  And it seems like Janet (mom2rtk) didn't like last week's NOS/HMH theme at all, but liked Week 1 and she likes this week.  Interesting!
> 
> I can already see that I have got people wondering why they don't have more photos of New Orleans Square (which has wonderfully unique decorations totally separate from Haunted Mansion Holiday) and more photos of Fantasyland and/or IASWH, and probably also why they don't notice more of the interesting Christmas trees around DLR.  So my mission is to inform and inspire and highlight certain overlooked details -- and I am succeeding in that mission!
> 
> I think that even without the hotel decorations you will have a good time at DLR.  DLR is not going to be on the same scale as the WDW decorations and festivities, of course (smaller resort overall), but I think there will be enough to see to keep you interested.
> 
> We've got 17 more themes to go after this one, so you will see that there is a lot to enjoy and take in!



Yes, I have had a chance now to watch the video. It is very moving. I still prefer the German version from Epcot, but I suppose I am biased.

I thought most of the Christmas trees in week one looked a bit generic. I loved the Carsland ones, but most of the others would not have felt out of place in a shopping mall. Weeks two and three are different. I love New Orleans Square anyway and translating a Mardi Gras theme into Christmas decorations just had me bowled over. I just love all the photos from It's A Small World Holiday.

I love the idea with the character trees and would love to see this. I have seen this done in two different places and I always have love them. At Disneyland Paris they used to have character trees at the hub. At Animal Kingdom, they have all kinds of character trees at Camp Minnie-Mickey. I think the rides at Fantasyland would provide loads of inspiration for character trees. I can just picture a Mad Hatter's tree outside the Alice in Wonderland ride.

Corinna


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

I would love to see FL done with more decorations and I agree small tress would be a great addition. It's sad that it's a neglected area in that respect.


----------



## Sherry E

GizMo123 said:


> I have been a long time lurker and finally decided to register!
> 
> I am going to Disneyland first and second week of December.  I am so disappointed to here that CP has been reduced down to 2 nights!  I was looking into booking the Ultimate Holiday Tour for this year just for the CP seating and the Parade seats!
> 
> Now I see that SM may be down too!    That really bites big time!  My fiance and I are huge Disney fanatics and were looking forward to all of that!
> 
> Oh well, at least we get to see Disney with all the Christmas decorations!  I still cant wait (although my balloon just popped a little).



*GizMo123 --*

I neglected to say welcome to you, so I'm glad that Kathy said it!  Every now and then, if the thread is moving fast and I am busy, I will only have time to read new posts but not reply to some of them.  Your original post got lost in one of those waves of activity.

Anyway, I'm glad you came out of lurkdom and joined us!

Originally, the CP last year was supposed to offer dinner packages with seats.  That is what was posted in the Parks Blog.  Eventually, the Parks Blog revealed that there would not be any dinner packages -- with seats or without them.  

So I wonder if the CP was even included in the Ultimate Holiday Tour after all?  Do you know of anyone who did the Ultimate Holiday Tour and actually got seats for the CP last year?  Or was it just talked about that the seats would be included in the Ultimate package at first?

To be honest, though -- if Disney were repeating the 20-night schedule of CP nights from 2012, and they were holding it in Town Square again, you probably could just get seats by walking up to the right spot at the right time.  I did that twice last year.  And my seats (especially on the first night I went) were really good.  But including the CP in with the tour and the parade is a good package idea, for sure!

I would imagine that what we will be seeing in the future is the Ultimate package that includes the parade and a hard ticket Christmas party.  I suspect that the CP will move to DCA, or if it stays in DL it will move to FL and the party will go to DCA.

In any event, I think you will love the holidays at DLR!  You'll be there when everything is in full swing -- hotel decorations and carolers and all.  If you happen to be at DLR on 12/7 or 12/8 you can still stand and watch the CP.


​




mom2rtk said:


> I'd still like to pull it together to stay at PPH....
> 
> I'd love to be able to catch up in the parks!



*Janet --*

As I mentioned to you a while back, if all goes as planned I should be at DLR on 12/8 (and into 12/9, though I will be busy for a few hours on 12/9).  I know I'm going to be on one of my usual solo photo extravaganzas/sprees, but at some point during the day -- especially if you and *Kathy* are both there in the parks -- we'll all have to meet up and say hello!



dolphingirl47 said:


> Yes, I have had a chance now to watch the video. It is very moving. I still prefer the German version from Epcot, but I suppose I am biased.
> 
> I thought most of the Christmas trees in week one looked a bit generic. I loved the Carsland ones, but most of the others would not have felt out of place in a shopping mall. Weeks two and three are different. I love New Orleans Square anyway and translating a Mardi Gras theme into Christmas decorations just had me bowled over. I just love all the photos from It's A Small World Holiday.
> 
> I love the idea with the character trees and would love to see this. I have seen this done in two different places and I always have love them. At Disneyland Paris they used to have character trees at the hub. At Animal Kingdom, they have all kinds of character trees at Camp Minnie-Mickey. I think the rides at Fantasyland would provide loads of inspiration for character trees. I can just picture a Mad Hatter's tree outside the Alice in Wonderland ride.
> 
> Corinna





DisneyJamieCA said:


> I would love to see FL done with more decorations and I agree small tress would be a great addition. It's sad that it's a neglected area in that respect.





*Corinna & Jamie --*

A Mad Hatter tree would be awesome (good idea, Corinna!)!!  Disney does other whimsical/wacky trees -- not only Cars Land, but also the Goofy's Kitchen tree, the small "Nightmare Before Christmas" tree in World of Disney and the original Toontown tree (not the current "ugly plastic tree," to use Bret's words, that went up in 2011) -- so it seems like it would be almost a given that the creative masterminds could come up with cool trees for the FL dark rides, and especially for the Alice ride.  There is sooooo much potential there.

I think that in place of the ride vehicle photo spots near the Toad ride and others they could put the small 'dark ride trees.'  And if they didn't have space outside the ride they could put the trees somewhere inside the building or along the queues, before boarding the ride.


----------



## Elk Grove Chris

Sorry, lost most of the holiday photos from 2012 when my hard drive crashed, some survived:


----------



## PHXscuba

I go away for 24 hours and the thread jumps four pages!! Awesome photos from all!!

Here is my one lonely picture of Storybook Canals ... it's hard to take non-blurry pictures on a moving boat!




Inside IASWH:



















I love this little gopher, especially with a Santa hat!




My BFF and I on the Holiday Tour (you can see the receivers around our necks and the headphones ... I highly recommend the tour!




And more outside:

























PHXscuba


----------



## ksromack

Very excited here......I booked the room only and canceled the vacation package.  The CM I spoke with today was soooo much more helpful than the other 2 I've spoken with regarding my switch.  The earlier gal told me I would have to book my room only through AAA then call the Disney number to give them my new confirmation number....and that they could then just transfer my previous down payment and 5 disney gift cards to the package booked through AAA.  Well, I went to AAA website and the days I needed were "sold out".  I didn't want to do this anyway because then if an AP rate came up I wouldn't be able to use it......so I decided it would just be best to hang up the phone and call in hopes I got a different CM....which I did!  

Chris helped me make a new reservation AND he gave me an AP rate for that room as it exists right now.  He added the APs to my reservation then mentioned that if I ended up canceling the APs I would be back to rack rate for the room.....which is awesome!  Now if an better AP rate exists it shouldn't be a problem to get it on my room.  So now, if good AP rates come out for my week I'll need someone to tell me so I can call them 

I will have to wait for them to credit my gift cards and credit card, though.  I'm curious how long that will take.

Loving all the IASW pictures as I already mentioned it's my favorite ride at WDW (and I know DL version is better).  I'm thinking I never noticed christmas decorations in Fantasyland at Magic Kingdom either, but the decorations at all the resorts sort of made up for it   We visited Wilderness Lodge, Polynesian, Yacht Club/Beach Club, Boardwalk, Grand Floridian, Contemporary, and our own resort, Port Orleans Riverside.  No Santas though.


----------



## Sherry E

*ElkGroveChris & PHX --*

You've each got another entry into the random draw!  Wonderful photos!

*PHX*, you're one of the few who even has any photos from the SBL ride.  Not many people do.  

And *ElkGroveChris* - I can certainly relate to a hard drive crash that wipes out thousands of photos, so I know the agony of that.

​



ksromack said:


> Very excited here......I booked the room only and canceled the vacation package.  The CM I spoke with today was soooo much more helpful than the other 2 I've spoken with regarding my switch.  The earlier gal told me I would have to book my room only through AAA then call the Disney number to give them my new confirmation number....and that they could then just transfer my previous down payment and 5 disney gift cards to the package booked through AAA.  Well, I went to AAA website and the days I needed were "sold out".  I didn't want to do this anyway because then if an AP rate came up I wouldn't be able to use it......so I decided it would just be best to hang up the phone and call in hopes I got a different CM....which I did!
> 
> Chris helped me make a new reservation AND he gave me an AP rate for that room as it exists right now.  He added the APs to my reservation then mentioned that if I ended up canceling the APs I would be back to rack rate for the room.....which is awesome!  Now if an better AP rate exists it shouldn't be a problem to get it on my room.  So now, if good AP rates come out for my week I'll need someone to tell me so I can call them
> 
> I will have to wait for them to credit my gift cards and credit card, though.  I'm curious how long that will take.
> 
> Loving all the IASW pictures as I already mentioned it's my favorite ride at WDW (and I know DL version is better).  I'm thinking I never noticed christmas decorations in Fantasyland at Magic Kingdom either, but the decorations at all the resorts sort of made up for it   We visited Wilderness Lodge, Polynesian, Yacht Club/Beach Club, Boardwalk, Grand Floridian, Contemporary, and our own resort, Port Orleans Riverside.  No Santas though.



*Kathy --*

I'm so glad for you that the room-only reservation is going to work out.  Did you book the PPH or the DLH?  

All of the hotels are easily walkable so you can see all of them.  At that point they all should also have the schedules for when Santa is coming and when the carolers come to perform.

Yes, that's exactly how the reservations CMs do it with room-only -- you can use your AP 10% discount now when you book.  When you check in at the hotel, you show them your AP to prove that you have it and the rate stays as is.  If you don't have and AP then they charge the rack rate -- exactly as Chris explained to you.

I will certainly be looking out for discounts better than that 10% because I would be arriving on 12/8 if it all worked out.  So I will definitely be keeping watch and will let you know as soon as anything pops up, if it pops up!

Also, there may be some sort of public (non-AP exclusive) discount that comes out as well, so you could also use that if a better AP rate doesn't come along.

You can even hold your existing room only booking and switch hotels if you suddenly decided to stay at the DLH or something.  I have switched dates, hotels and types of discounts under one room only reservation!  

The great thing with having an AP (aside from park admission) is that you can get the food discounts and merchandise discounts, as well as hotel discounts.  If you decided to do the holiday tour you could get a discount on that as well.

I would love to take a full few days and just explore all of the WDW hotels during the holiday season -- every last one of them, from the budget hotels all the way to the Grand Floridian.  I just love the WDW hotel decorations, from all that I have seen in photos.  I wish that we could get some of those wonderful 'edible' displays at DLR that can be found at so many of the WDW hotels -- the elaborate ones made from marzipan and other things.  We do have cute little gingerbread houses, but nothing elaborate and detailed like those WDW decorations!


----------



## GizMo123

Sherry E said:


> *GizMo123 --*
> 
> I neglected to say welcome to you, so I'm glad that Kathy said it!  Every now and then, if the thread is moving fast and I am busy, I will only have time to read new posts but not reply to some of them.  Your original post got lost in one of those waves of activity.
> 
> Anyway, I'm glad you came out of lurkdom and joined us!
> 
> Originally, the CP last year was supposed to offer dinner packages with seats.  That is what was posted in the Parks Blog.  Eventually, the Parks Blog revealed that there would not be any dinner packages -- with seats or without them.
> 
> So I wonder if the CP was even included in the Ultimate Holiday Tour after all?  Do you know of anyone who did the Ultimate Holiday Tour and actually got seats for the CP last year?  Or was it just talked about that the seats would be included in the Ultimate package at first?
> 
> To be honest, though -- if Disney were repeating the 20-night schedule of CP nights from 2012, and they were holding it in Town Square again, you probably could just get seats by walking up to the right spot at the right time.  I did that twice last year.  And my seats (especially on the first night I went) were really good.  But including the CP in with the tour and the parade is a good package idea, for sure!
> 
> I would imagine that what we will be seeing in the future is the Ultimate package that includes the parade and a hard ticket Christmas party.  I suspect that the CP will move to DCA, or if it stays in DL it will move to FL and the party will go to DCA.
> 
> In any event, I think you will love the holidays at DLR!  You'll be there when everything is in full swing -- hotel decorations and carolers and all.  If you happen to be at DLR on 12/7 or 12/8 you can still stand and watch the CP.



​
Thank you very much Sherry!  From what I read from peoples TR, while it didnt include dinner, it did include a reserved seat.  Of course, it was only for select days (I think first week or weekend) but they did offer it.  

Unfortunately for me, I will not be there on 12/7 & 12/8 as I have other plans (Las Vegas!).  I was trying to figure out a way to wiggle out 12/7 into the plans but since everything is already planned out and we are meeting people in Vegas, we cant hold it off.  

I am hoping they extend CP for at least a week (finalizing what days we will be in DL but I think its Dec 4-6 & 11-12).  That way I can still see CP!

I guess its okay though.  I know I will take a bunch of pictures and will enjoy the winter decorations for sure!  Guess I will try to get the regular holiday tour so I can enjoy the parade without having to jockey for a seat.  

Still so excited though (Maybe not as much as my Fiance.  Every other word from her is about this Disney trip).  Cant wait!!


----------



## mom2rtk

Sherry E said:


> *Janet --*
> 
> As I mentioned to you a while back, if all goes as planned I should be at DLR on 12/8 (and into 12/9, though I will be busy for a few hours on 12/9).  I know I'm going to be on one of my usual solo photo extravaganzas/sprees, but at some point during the day -- especially if you and *Kathy* are both there in the parks -- we'll all have to meet up and say hello!



I think it would be great to have a DIS meet! 



Sherry E said:


> p!
> 
> Also, there may be some sort of public (non-AP exclusive) discount that comes out as well, so you could also use that if a better AP rate doesn't come along.



I would love it if you post here if there is any sort of discount offered. We booked at FFI just as a backup plan. I really am still wanting to stay at PPH.

Maybe you can tell me...... I was considering buying our tickets from Orbitz with the ebates deal. But I know at WDW some of the discount deals require that you also buy your park tickets as part of a package. Does DLR ever do deals that require ticket purchase? I've been holding off wanting to keep all of my options open.

My understanding though is that there were no discounts during this time last year, so not to get my hopes up.


----------



## Sherry E

GizMo123 said:


> ​
> Thank you very much Sherry!  From what I read from peoples TR, while it didnt include dinner, it did include a reserved seat.  Of course, it was only for select days (I think first week or weekend) but they did offer it.
> 
> Unfortunately for me, I will not be there on 12/7 & 12/8 as I have other plans (Las Vegas!).  I was trying to figure out a way to wiggle out 12/7 into the plans but since everything is already planned out and we are meeting people in Vegas, we cant hold it off.
> 
> I am hoping they extend CP for at least a week (finalizing what days we will be in DL but I think its Dec 4-6 & 11-12).  That way I can still see CP!
> 
> I guess its okay though.  I know I will take a bunch of pictures and will enjoy the winter decorations for sure!  Guess I will try to get the regular holiday tour so I can enjoy the parade without having to jockey for a seat.
> 
> Still so excited though (Maybe not as much as my Fiance.  Every other word from her is about this Disney trip).  Cant wait!!



*GizMo123 --*

While I have not done the holiday tour yet, from all that I've read from our resident DIS'ers who have done it, including *tksbaskets*, *DizNee Luver*, *danimaroo*, etc., I think I've concluded that it is definitely something that should be done at least one time if you've never experienced the holiday season before -- because of the Christmas parade seats and because of the ability to bypass the lines at It's a Small World Holiday and Haunted Mansion Holiday and get right on the rides.

The problem with the tour would be, it seems, that if it rains for some reason and the parade is cancelled, you miss out on that huge reason for booking the tour in the first place (which is what happened to *danimaroo*).  Not that it is necessarily going to be raining in November or December in Southern California, but it does happen here and there -- and it could happen on a day when the tour is booked!

I really wish the Candlelight Ceremony would get extended as well!  If the rumors are true (about last year's 20-night endeavor causing Main Street a lot of lost revenue), I can understand the need to cut it back from 20 nights.  However, what baffles me is cutting it all the way back down to only 2 nights again.  The 2-night event -- while available to be viewed by the general public standing around the area -- is much more exclusive, as far as actual seats are concerned.  Basically, the folks who get seats are invitation-only guests.

Disney got a lot of new folks interested in Candlelight last year by holding it for so many nights (and I was able to see it for the first time in 2012, specifically because there were so many performances)...and then will make it very difficult for many people to see this year because there are only 2 nights!  That's going from one extreme to the other, in my opinion.  I think there should be/should have been a happy medium somewhere in there.  Not a full 20-night schedule again, but maybe 10 nights.  Or maybe not even 10 nights, but 5 or 6 nights.  I just don't understand the logic behind cutting it back so drastically.

I do think that Disney will find a way to make the CP profitable for Disneyland in the future, by moving it to a less intimate setting and into a larger spot that can accommodate more people, complete with dinner packages for sale.  I just think that they should have figured that out this year.  Next year we will probably be looking at a hard ticket party coming our way (which, with any luck, will move to DCA), so I hope there is a back-up plan for the Candlelight Ceremony in place by then so that more people have the chance to see it.

Either way -- tour or no tour; CP or no CP -- you will have a great time and you'll really enjoy the holidays at DLR!

​


mom2rtk said:


> I think it would be great to have a DIS meet!
> 
> I would love it if you post here if there is any sort of discount offered. We booked at FFI just as a backup plan. I really am still wanting to stay at PPH.
> 
> Maybe you can tell me...... I was considering buying our tickets from Orbitz with the ebates deal. But I know at WDW some of the discount deals require that you also buy your park tickets as part of a package. Does DLR ever do deals that require ticket purchase? I've been holding off wanting to keep all of my options open.
> 
> My understanding though is that there were no discounts during this time last year, so not to get my hopes up.



*Janet -- *

I will definitely be watching the AP hotel discounts like a hawk for that early December time frame so I will let anyone know if I see anything!

DLR offers packages, but as I was explaining to Kathy a while back, the packages with tickets (or without tickets) don't really save you any money now, as they did in the old, old days.  It is cheaper -- from what I have seen and experienced -- to specifically book a "room-only reservation" and buy tickets separately.  In fact, I think that it is actually better to call and book the room-only reservation instead of booking it online, just to be sure you are somehow not ending up with a package (there are even "ticketless packages," but avoid those too).

The particular discounts for DLR hotel stays that I have seen and/or used in the past did not require tickets to be purchased, but often they will require a 2-night stay.  One of the discounts I got -- maybe in 2011 -- only required a one-night stay.  If the discount offer requires tickets to be included, it is a package.  Avoid those and go for room-only reservations, where you will have much more flexibility to be able to apply discounts, change dates or cancel up to 5 days prior to arrival without penalty.

In terms of trying to get a general public discount, have you tried the old 'save an offer' trick?  I used to call it "the pin code trick" when I first discovered it a few years ago and announced it here on this board, and then people on this board learned about it and ran with it.  But as more and more people spread the word around the Internet about the pin code trick some of my original specific instructions got lost in the fray, and people were either leaving out important details or adding things in.

I should put out the disclaimer that this is not fool-proof and it does not necessarily mean that you will get a discount of any kind, but it has worked for me twice and apparently some people are still getting random discount offers here and there.  What you do is this (this is what has worked for me):

*1.* Make sure you have an account/profile on Disneyland's website.  Not just Disney.com.  Specifically make sure you create an account on the Disneyland Resort website, and answer all questions in the profile section.  Basically, say yes to receiving any future mailings, newsletters, etc.  Sign up for everything;

*2.*  Once you are signed into your DLR account and have filled in your entire profile, go to the section where you can price out onsite hotel stays.  Pull up the hotel you are interested in and plug in the dates of your trip -- even if your dates were just approximate and not set in stone, plug in something that is close to your intended time frame.  Select the room-only or hotel only option (do not select anything that includes tickets).

*3.*  Once the hotel rates for your dates are revealed, be sure to save the offer to your account.  Somewhere around the page there should be an option for you to save the hotel offer.  Save it and leave it there.  Don't book anything.  Don't spend any money on DLR's website yet.  Just leave the saved offer there.



What used to happen is that Disney would see that you showed an interest in wanting to stay onsite but did not book.  That is often when a better rate comes your way via email -- whether it's a personalized PIN code just for you, or whether it's an email from Disney Destinations with a more 'general public' sort of discount.  The offer may not come for a couple of months, or it may come right away.  It may not come at all.

Some people have had luck getting a PIN offer by ordering the vacation planning DVD -- and that may work too -- but I am specifically telling people what I did that got me a couple of PIN code discounts in the past. It may or may not work now.

The problem is that the more people who found out about the pin code/save an offer trick, the more people tried to just save an offer to see what would happen -- to see if they got an offer even if their trips never happened.  I think that there were too many people trying this trick at one time and it kind of ruined the magic of it.  A lot of offers were going to waste, I think, because people didn't end up taking their trips.  And then the offers started to appear less often.

So now, it's really hit or miss -- you may get an offer; you may not.  It doesn't hurt to follow those steps and try, though.

Yes, it's true -- last year there were no real discounts at all, other than the standard AP 10% discount that is effective 365 days a year.  But I think we can directly tie that into the fact that the "re-imagined" DCA had opened and DLR was banking on mobs of people coming to see it.  They wanted to make big money from those mobs, so they cut the discounts.  The novelty of that does wear off after a while and there is not as much of a need to rush the parks to see the new DCA because it's not as new anymore!

Every year prior to last year I recall seeing some sort of discount floating around for Fall, which would typically extend to mid-December.  Currently I have a discount offer in my email that lasts until the end of September, and there was at least one discount offer earlier this year!  The discounts are back!  I would expect another discount to pop up soon, which will probably cover October up to the weekend right before Christmas, or at least mid-December.


The way the AP hotel discounts were usually handled in the distant past was that the "good rates" -- the rates which fell below $200 per night for the PPH and DLH - would show up on the AP calendar 3 months in advance.  Then, those good rates became few and far between for AP holders.  Eventually Disney would release good rates for maybe 3 or 4 days in a month and people would jump on them right away and use them up, before most folks ever knew they were there.

Now what happens is that AP holders may get special offers that are not listed on the actual hotel calendar, but that come via email or that are just posted somewhere randomly on the AP page.



But as long as I am an early December visitor, I will be keeping a watchful eye out for discounts too (AP or general public discounts), so I hope that something pops up that we can all take advantage of!  It may not happen, and I won't get my hopes up either, but I _think_ that last year was an exception and that this year things are more back on track with discounts for the general public.


----------



## Sherry E

*Since we are still in the throes of It's a Small World Holiday and Fantasyland week...

In my Theme Week introduction post from a couple of days ago, I showed you a few of the unique wreaths found outside the It's a Small World Holiday ride, in the IASW Mall/Plaza area.  Since then you have also seen a few more of the wreaths in other Theme Week participants' photos.

Below is a link to a 2011 DIS Unplugged blog from Nancy Johnson, detailing the wreaths and what makes each one unique.  Have you been able to identify the country or continent that each wreath represents as you have seen the photos?  If not, Nancy clears it up in this blog:
*




*Disneyland Holiday Design -- The Wreaths of Small World Holiday*





*And here are a few more of my photos from 2010...
























































And from 2012 -- it's kind of interesting to note the subtle differences in some of the wreaths' adornments from 2010 to 2012...























And some photo spots for guests outside of IASWH, from 2010...















*


​


----------



## I'm mikey

Fantastic pictures everybody!!

here are my pics for this weeks theme.


----------



## DisneyFan0304

Great pictures everyone!  I'm getting so excited for my return to DL in December.  I'm only going to be there 5 days.  I hope I have enough time to see and do everything.  When I booked my trip I completely forgot about it being holiday time.  Thank goodness I won't be doing most of the thrill rides, so that should free up some time.


----------



## dcraythorn

I am getting so excited. We will be there the first tw0 weeks of Dec. This is really getting my excitment up. I have normally been during Halloween and this is a first for us.


----------



## Sherry E

Stunning photos as always, *I'm mikey*!  I especially love the last one because of the way the light reflects on the pavement in front of IASWH.  You've got another entry into the random draw for the gift card!

​




DisneyFan0304 said:


> Great pictures everyone!  I'm getting so excited for my return to DL in December.  I'm only going to be there 5 days.  I hope I have enough time to see and do everything.  When I booked my trip I completely forgot about it being holiday time.  Thank goodness I won't be doing most of the thrill rides, so that should free up some time.



*DisneyFan0304 --*

Three Themes down, and 17 more to go...all the way to early November.  There will be lots of photos rolling in until then, so stay tuned!

I think that 5 days is a great amount of time.  I don't see why you shouldn't be able to do all that you want to do in that amount of time.  Personally, I love the holidays at DLR so much that even if it is a year in which I can't do an onsite hotel stay, I would still go there for one day just to soak in all of the holiday magic.  But I prefer to be there a minimum of 3 days.  I think that any length of a holiday trip is manageable, as long as you know in advance what you want to accomplish, what's most important, etc.






dcraythorn said:


> I am getting so excited. We will be there the first tw0 weeks of Dec. This is really getting my excitment up. I have normally been during Halloween and this is a first for us.



*dcraythorn -- *

I absolutely love Halloween Time too.  In fact, I can't wait for it to begin next month.  I'm so ready to start seeing pumpkins, harvest decor, ghosts, skeletons, black cats, witches, scarecrows and candy corn -- I just love it all.

The holiday season is a much different experience at DLR.  You will find that, by comparison, Disney seems to put much more effort into the entire Resort-wide holiday makeover, right down to the hotels.  Both parks are decorated.  There is holiday music playing in many of the lands.  There are decorations or holiday displays of some sort in almost every shop and restaurant.  It's really more of an all-encompassing experience than Halloween Time is -- and that is no one's fault but Disney's, of course.  They could invest more in their Halloween Time celebration and make it bigger and better than ever, but they scaled it back for some odd reason.

If you love the holiday season to begin with, I think you will love it at DLR.  If Halloween is more your favorite holiday in general, you will probably still prefer Halloween Time overall...but will probably enjoy the holidays anyway.  And you'll still get to experience Haunted Mansion Holiday, of course.


----------



## mom2rtk

Sherry E said:


> *Janet -- *
> 
> I will definitely be watching the AP hotel discounts like a hawk for that early December time frame so I will let anyone know if I see anything!



Thanks so much Sherry! Right now we have no plans for anyone buying an AP so I'm really hoping for a general public discount. 

And you are so sweet to offer the step by step instructions for trying to trigger a PIN code. Unfortunately, I am the self-appointed president of the "no pin" club. I have tried a number of times, but alas I think Disney knows they have me. Thanks for the reminder though. I'll go back into my account and try yet again. I am nothing if not persistent! 

I know we are on Small World/FL week, and maybe this is coming.... but I'm requesting a sneak peek. I was talking to Katie today about how disappointed in Mickey and Minnie's holiday attire we were the last 3 years at WDW. It just didn't grab me. So today it dawned on me maybe we'll finally get to see them in something better by going to DLR! So..... anyone care to offer me a look? And do they only meet separately over the holidays? And where would that be?


----------



## jacs1234




----------



## jacs1234




----------



## Sherry E

mom2rtk said:


> Thanks so much Sherry! Right now we have no plans for anyone buying an AP so I'm really hoping for a general public discount.
> 
> And you are so sweet to offer the step by step instructions for trying to trigger a PIN code. Unfortunately, I am the self-appointed president of the "no pin" club. I have tried a number of times, but alas I think Disney knows they have me. Thanks for the reminder though. I'll go back into my account and try yet again. I am nothing if not persistent!
> 
> I know we are on Small World/FL week, and maybe this is coming.... but I'm requesting a sneak peek. I was talking to Katie today about how disappointed in Mickey and Minnie's holiday attire we were the last 3 years at WDW. It just didn't grab me. So today it dawned on me maybe we'll finally get to see them in something better by going to DLR! So..... anyone care to offer me a look? And do they only meet separately over the holidays? And where would that be?





*jacs1234* -- You're entered into the random draw for the $25 Disney Gift Card!  Thank you for posting the lovely photos.

​

*Janet --*

No sneak peeks!!!  No fair!  Patience, my friend.   Patience.  It's all about the surprise.  We are in Small World/FL week, and I want to focus on the themes I have set forth each week (because I put so much time into them).  If someone else were to randomly tune in and see character photos, they might think it's Character Photo Week and start posting those photos.

There are several different Themes coming up which could feature Characters in certain photos.  I may even switch around a theme or two, just for your benefit.  But I want to stay on-program right at the moment.

You can always scroll through the pages of the previous Christmas Superthread if you want to see photos.

Mickey and Minnie could be in Town Square in their holiday sweaters.  They could be at the Jingle Jangle Jamboree.  They could be in Toontown.


----------



## mom2rtk

Sherry E said:


> *Janet --*
> 
> No sneak peeks!!!  No fair!  Patience, my friend.   Patience.  It's all about the surprise.  We are in Small World/FL week, and I want to focus on the themes I have set forth each week (because I put so much time into them).  If someone else were to randomly tune in and see character photos, they might think it's Character Photo Week and start posting those photos.
> 
> There are several different Themes coming up which could feature Characters in certain photos.  I may even switch around a theme or two, just for your benefit.  But I want to stay on-program right at the moment.
> 
> You can always scroll through the pages of the previous Christmas Superthread if you want to see photos.
> 
> Mickey and Minnie could be in Town Square in their holiday sweaters.  They could be at the Jingle Jangle Jamboree.  They could be in Toontown.



Waaaaaaaah! 

In my defense though, I have not gone through a countdown before. I didn't know that would be one of the upcoming weeks. I'll wait.  But I can't promise patience.


----------



## Sherry E

mom2rtk said:


> Waaaaaaaah!
> 
> In my defense though, I have not gone through a countdown before. I didn't know that would be one of the upcoming weeks. I'll wait.  But I can't promise patience.



True, you're a Theme Week Countdown newcomer!  But they are fun, and I have covered pretty much every possible base -- and it so happens that there are several themes which could also include character photos in them.

If you can find the previous Superthread #2 (and I have a link to it somewhere on the first page of this thread), there is a Table of Contents/Index on page 1 of that former thread, and there is a category for character photos.  So if you are super-anxious to see what Mickey and Minnie wear right at the moment, you can look there and probably find something.


----------



## mom2rtk

Sherry E said:


> True, you're a Theme Week Countdown newcomer!  But they are fun, and I have covered pretty much every possible base -- and it so happens that there are several themes which could also include character photos in them.
> 
> If you can find the previous Superthread #2 (and I have a link to it somewhere on the first page of this thread), there is a Table of Contents/Index on page 1 of that former thread, and there is a category for character photos.  So if you are super-anxious to see what Mickey and Minnie wear right at the moment, you can look there and probably find something.



Wanna draw me a map? 

Thanks as always Sherry!


----------



## Sherry E

mom2rtk said:


> Wanna draw me a map?
> 
> Thanks as always Sherry!



Table of Contents/Index (for photos only) in previous Superthread - http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=39197546&postcount=2

There is a category for Characters.  The ToC/Index did not cover all of the photos in the thread -- it only covered a small portion.  So there are many more photos in that thread than what the ToC indicates.  Also, some of them may have vanished since then, if people moved them around in their Photobucket accounts and such.

But it's there, if you have to see something now.  Keep in mind, though -- we have 17 more themes to go in this thread, so you may be spoiling some surprises for yourself by looking at too much.


----------



## tksbaskets

Great pictures everyone.  As always Kudos to our thread guru *Sherry*! 

Nice to see some countdown newbies as well.


----------



## Sherry E

tksbaskets said:


> Great pictures everyone.  As always Kudos to our thread guru *Sherry*!
> 
> Nice to see some countdown newbies as well.



Thank you, *TK*! 

And thank you, as always, for participating and sharing your fabulous shots.  I can't wait for you to get back to DLR this year and be able to see all of the fun new decorations around DLR in person!  You will have all new material for next year's Countdown!

We have had a wonderful wave o' photos this week, last week and the week prior.  It's interesting to see which themes people like and don't like!  We have so much more ground to cover until the week of November 4th.


----------



## mom2rtk

Sherry E said:


> Table of Contents/Index (for photos only) in previous Superthread - http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=39197546&postcount=2
> 
> There is a category for Characters.  The ToC/Index did not cover all of the photos in the thread -- it only covered a small portion.  So there are many more photos in that thread than what the ToC indicates.  Also, some of them may have vanished since then, if people moved them around in their Photobucket accounts and such.
> 
> But it's there, if you have to see something now.  Keep in mind, though -- we have 17 more themes to go in this thread, so you may be spoiling some surprises for yourself by looking at too much.



You didn't have to do that Sherry. I was really only kidding. Most who know me know only about half of what I say is serious.  Sorry. 

But if it gets to be too much, or if I need a pick-me-up..... there is the ...... slightest risk.......... I might peek.


----------



## Pinup Mommy

Here go my pics.... I would had them up sooner, but I was looking for my pictures from 1998. I am not sure where they disappeared to. UGH!!! 































These were taken during the holiday in FL, and I believe these locations could have used some and support holiday decor very well. 











Ysell


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

Pinup Mommy - one of my girls went by Lulu when she was little


----------



## Pinup Mommy

DisneyJamieCA said:
			
		

> Pinup Mommy - one of my girls went by Lulu when she was little



How cute! 

Her name is Yasmine, but we have been calling her Lulu since pretty much day one. When she started preschool last year we tried using Yasmine, but family and friends still call her Lulu. We have friends who actually thought Lulu was her birth name


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

Pinup Mommy said:


> How cute!
> 
> Her name is Yasmine, but we have been calling her Lulu since pretty much day one. When she started preschool last year we tried using Yasmine, but family and friends still call her Lulu. We have friends who actually thought Lulu was her birth name



Mine is Alexandra, which went to Lexi to Lexi-Lu to Lulu. We still call her Lulu at home, but she goes by Lexi at school now.


----------



## taaren

Hiya! 

Finally managed to come over from the December 2013 Check-in thread! Wow there's a lot of great stuff and photos here. Only gone through the last 10 pages so far, will have to take some time going through the rest!

I went for New Year's Eve week in 2008, but otherwise haven't made it to DLR during the holidays. That was a super memorable trip for a lot of things going spectacularly right and and a few things going crazy wrong, but hoping this upcoming holiday trip will be less eventful and just as fun.  Love all the decorations but don't really celebrate holidays, as humanists the religious aspect doesn't hold any special meaning for my family.

If there is a DISmeet somewhere between Dec 5 & 9, I'd love to join and meet everybody ... most of the names on here are fairly familiar so I think I've been reading your threads for years even though I mainly post in the DVC boards.

Wondering if I should hold out to see if there's any AP discounts at the DLH ... I currently have Dec 6 & 7 at the VGC, Dec 5 & 9 at the Courtyard but really don't want to move that often and the last night is my b-day so I'd rather go to a special resort-ey type hotel to treat myself. Hoping the wait list for the last night comes through, then I'd be okay with either dropping the first night and driving or staying at the Courtyard one night.

There's someone selling DVC reservation points for $6/pt so the Sunday night could be 34 points, or $204 (no taxes or fees since its DVC) for the DLH for one night which would be great just for the pool, etc. Is that a good value? Or could I possibly find an AP rate for under $200 with taxes/parking? If I do that I might go one night Courtyard/2 nights VGC/1 night DLH. Still seems like a lot of moving, but could be worth it. 

In my ideal dream-land trip that wait list for the last night at VGC studio will come through, and I'll get the DLH for the first night, and only have to move once and stay at both resorts! Apologies for the loquaciousness. Loquacity?


----------



## GizMo123

Sherry E said:


> *GizMo123 --*
> 
> While I have not done the holiday tour yet, from all that I've read from our resident DIS'ers who have done it, including *tksbaskets*, *DizNee Luver*, *danimaroo*, etc., I think I've concluded that it is definitely something that should be done at least one time if you've never experienced the holiday season before -- because of the Christmas parade seats and because of the ability to bypass the lines at It's a Small World Holiday and Haunted Mansion Holiday and get right on the rides.
> 
> The problem with the tour would be, it seems, that if it rains for some reason and the parade is cancelled, you miss out on that huge reason for booking the tour in the first place (which is what happened to *danimaroo*).  Not that it is necessarily going to be raining in November or December in Southern California, but it does happen here and there -- and it could happen on a day when the tour is booked!
> 
> I really wish the Candlelight Ceremony would get extended as well!  If the rumors are true (about last year's 20-night endeavor causing Main Street a lot of lost revenue), I can understand the need to cut it back from 20 nights.  However, what baffles me is cutting it all the way back down to only 2 nights again.  The 2-night event -- while available to be viewed by the general public standing around the area -- is much more exclusive, as far as actual seats are concerned.  Basically, the folks who get seats are invitation-only guests.
> 
> Disney got a lot of new folks interested in Candlelight last year by holding it for so many nights (and I was able to see it for the first time in 2012, specifically because there were so many performances)...and then will make it very difficult for many people to see this year because there are only 2 nights!  That's going from one extreme to the other, in my opinion.  I think there should be/should have been a happy medium somewhere in there.  Not a full 20-night schedule again, but maybe 10 nights.  Or maybe not even 10 nights, but 5 or 6 nights.  I just don't understand the logic behind cutting it back so drastically.
> 
> I do think that Disney will find a way to make the CP profitable for Disneyland in the future, by moving it to a less intimate setting and into a larger spot that can accommodate more people, complete with dinner packages for sale.  I just think that they should have figured that out this year.  Next year we will probably be looking at a hard ticket party coming our way (which, with any luck, will move to DCA), so I hope there is a back-up plan for the Candlelight Ceremony in place by then so that more people have the chance to see it.
> 
> Either way -- tour or no tour; CP or no CP -- you will have a great time and you'll really enjoy the holidays at DLR!
> 
> ​




I think moving it back from the 20 days to 1 week with only 1 show a day is reasonable.  I also think it was extreme moving it back to 2 days.  I hope they designate an area just for CP, that would be awesome if they did hold it over a 10-20 day period where it didnt hinder the park.  We will see though, DCA would be a good place to hold CP but where?  

What I am looking forward to is Fantasmic (Havent seen it in years!) so that will be great to see.  I also want good seats for the parade (I hope it doesnt rain!  I want to experience it all!)  Also, new WoC.  Guess I have to get preferred seats for that too.   

I know I will have a ton of fun.  I always do at DL.  For sure, I will have my camera ready to go so I can take tons and tons of photos of all the Christmas stuff.

  I'm already excited!


----------



## Sherry E

*Janet --* 

Well, if the curiosity overwhelms you, you can go to that (only partially complete) Table of Contents/Index from the previous thread.  Otherwise, you will see lots of photos here between now and November!



*Pinup Mommy --* 

You've got another entry into the random draw for the $25 Disney gift card!  Love love love the Lulu picture!  So cute.  I totally agree -- those areas of FL around the ride vehicle photo spots are bare.  That's really where the (imaginary) trees should be for each ride.  They could remove the teacup photo spot or relocate it and put in the (imaginary) Mad Hatter tree near the teacups.  They could put a Toad tree where that car is.

*A new Theme Week arrives in 4 days!!!!*

​





taaren said:


> Hiya!
> 
> Finally managed to come over from the December 2013 Check-in thread! Wow there's a lot of great stuff and photos here. Only gone through the last 10 pages so far, will have to take some time going through the rest!
> 
> I went for New Year's Eve week in 2008, but otherwise haven't made it to DLR during the holidays. That was a super memorable trip for a lot of things going spectacularly right and and a few things going crazy wrong, but hoping this upcoming holiday trip will be less eventful and just as fun.  Love all the decorations but don't really celebrate holidays, as humanists the religious aspect doesn't hold any special meaning for my family.
> 
> If there is a DISmeet somewhere between Dec 5 & 9, I'd love to join and meet everybody ... most of the names on here are fairly familiar so I think I've been reading your threads for years even though I mainly post in the DVC boards.
> 
> Wondering if I should hold out to see if there's any AP discounts at the DLH ... I currently have Dec 6 & 7 at the VGC, Dec 5 & 9 at the Courtyard but really don't want to move that often and the last night is my b-day so I'd rather go to a special resort-ey type hotel to treat myself. Hoping the wait list for the last night comes through, then I'd be okay with either dropping the first night and driving or staying at the Courtyard one night.
> 
> There's someone selling DVC reservation points for $6/pt so the Sunday night could be 34 points, or $204 (no taxes or fees since its DVC) for the DLH for one night which would be great just for the pool, etc. Is that a good value? Or could I possibly find an AP rate for under $200 with taxes/parking? If I do that I might go one night Courtyard/2 nights VGC/1 night DLH. Still seems like a lot of moving, but could be worth it.
> 
> In my ideal dream-land trip that wait list for the last night at VGC studio will come through, and I'll get the DLH for the first night, and only have to move once and stay at both resorts! Apologies for the loquaciousness. Loquacity?



*taaren --*

Welcome!  I'm so glad you finally had a chance to join us here.  And thank you for taking the time to go through the previous 10 pages -- I usually think it's a good idea to maybe scan the last couple of pages of a thread and probably scan the first page of a thread, but you went above and beyond the call of duty!  

There are other forums I visit (non-Disney forums) where they require people to read the at least the last 10 or 15 pages of any thread before joining. That's fine if one has the time and the interest in doing so, but often people just have a quick question and then they want to leave the thread.  I can understand that the mods of those forums don't want people repeating questions that have been asked and answered over and over already, but making people read the last 10 or 15 pages before speaking up seems harsh!

Okay, so since you have done a New Year's trip in the past you have seen the decorations around DL (not as much decor in DCA at that time, of course) and you know exactly what to expect.  I would think that there are probably a lot of other folks who don't actually celebrate Christmas but who end up in the parks during that time frame because of scheduling or whatever.  They may not know what they are getting into as far as whether or not the decor will weigh heavily on the religious aspect of things or the more -- for lack of a better word -- superficial aspects of the holiday season.

I think that Disney does a really good job of acknowledging the religious side of Christmas (by way of the Candlelight Ceremony), while making the majority the other decorations fun and accessible to mostly everyone, of all faiths and backgrounds.  The decorations in New Orleans Square, for example (which was our Theme here last week), can appeal to anyone who likes that Mardi Gras style.  The decor in Cars Land and in Toontown is so wacky and off-kilter that it can appeal to everyone, I think.  Since you saw a lot of what the season has to offer in terms of decor on your trip in 2008, do you agree with that assessment?

I am aiming for a 12/8 arrival date, if all goes in my favor (knock on wood).  I'll definitely be there on Monday, 12/9.  It looks as though *Janet (mom2rtk)* and *Kathy (ksromack)* will be there then too.  I _think_ that *Laurie/DizNee Luver* and *PHXscuba* _may_, _possibly_, be there somewhere in that time frame as well...and hopefully *Liza/funatdisney* will be there too...  So, with any luck, there should be a good little group of us running wild in the parks at the same time, and I think a meet-up of some kind would be great if it looks feasible!

Personally, I think that $204 is a bargain for the DLH at this stage of the game.  In the old days (just a few years ago), we could find PIN codes or other general discounts -- as well as AP rates -- that dipped substantially below $200 for both DLH and PPH.  In fact, I remember the days when every so often we'd see a $205 rate for the GCH pop up!

These days, however, even the PPH is well above $200, not even including tax and parking.   Last time I checked the regular rack rates for PPH I nearly fainted.  So I don't anticipate that any discounts for the DLH will be under $200, sadly.  I think the only way you might score that low of a rate is by doing one of those last minute grabs of a room that suddenly becomes available for 2 hours on a site like Expedia or that sort of site.

But I do think that some sort of Fall discount will come out at some point, and extend into the middle of December.

You're not too loquacious!  I think I hold that title -- but I also give a lot of good details and info, so hopefully that makes up for it!


​


GizMo123 said:


> I think moving it back from the 20 days to 1 week with only 1 show a day is reasonable.  I also think it was extreme moving it back to 2 days.  I hope they designate an area just for CP, that would be awesome if they did hold it over a 10-20 day period where it didnt hinder the park.  We will see though, DCA would be a good place to hold CP but where?
> 
> What I am looking forward to is Fantasmic (Havent seen it in years!) so that will be great to see.  I also want good seats for the parade (I hope it doesnt rain!  I want to experience it all!)  Also, new WoC.  Guess I have to get preferred seats for that too.
> 
> I know I will have a ton of fun.  I always do at DL.  For sure, I will have my camera ready to go so I can take tons and tons of photos of all the Christmas stuff.
> 
> I'm already excited!




*GizMo123 --*

I think that a one week-long Candlelight Ceremony, with one show a night, would be a nice compromise -- or maybe one show for 5 nights in a row, and then 2 shows per night on the final 2 nights.  Something like that.  It's not the extreme of 20 nights (40 shows) and it's not the extreme of 2 nights (4 shows).  There had to be some sort of middle ground that could have been reached, but it didn't happen this year (that we know of...unless Disney suddenly surprises us!).

One thing I'm almost certain of is that the Ceremony would never work as part of a hard ticket party.  There were rumors last year that the 20-night run was to gauge guests' reactions to the CP in case it is eventually worked into a party.  As much as I love the CP, I think it is far too religious of an event to fit in a whimsical Christmas party.  It would have to be separate.  So that leaves either the Hyperion in DCA or the Fantasyland Theater.

It will be a great trip for you, and you will have many things to take photos of -- that is for sure!


----------



## dcraythorn

*Sherry E*   I love the holidays, how can I not when I was born on Christmas day. I just hope we have warm weather. I know it will be cold and snowey at home....


----------



## Sherry E

dcraythorn said:


> *Sherry E*   I love the holidays, how can I not when I was born on Christmas day. I just hope we have warm weather. I know it will be cold and snowey at home....



*dcraythorn --*

Your birthday is also Christmas -- how wonderful!  Although...it seems like many people who were born on that day or right around 12/25 are not as thrilled with it, because they grew up with families who wanted to give them "combination" birthday/Christmas presents, and they never really got the recognition they wanted just for their birthdays alone.  That Christmas-birthday thing seems to have worked well for some folks and not so well for others.

There have been Christmases and Decembers past here in SoCal in which it has been very warm.  Too warm to even feel like Christmas.  There have been other times when it has been in the 50's or 60's in the daytime and in the 30's or 40's at night.  There have been times when it has been raining very heavily.  I think your chances are fairly good that it will be quite chilly at night (not snowy, though!).  In the daytime, I'm not sure.  It could be 90 degrees or it could be 50 degrees!


----------



## ksromack

Sherry E said:


> I am aiming for a 12/8 arrival date, if all goes in my favor (knock on wood).  I'll definitely be there on Monday, 12/9.  It looks as though *Janet (mom2rtk)* and *Kathy (ksromack)* will be there then too.  I _think_ that *Laurie/DizNee Luver* and *PHXscuba* _may_, _possibly_, be there somewhere in that time frame as well...and hopefully *Liza/funatdisney* will be there too...  So, with any luck, there should be a good little group of us running wild in the parks at the same time, and I think a meet-up of some kind would be great if it looks feasible!
> 
> Personally, I think that $204 is a bargain for the DLH at this stage of the game.  In the old days (just a few years ago), we could find PIN codes or other general discounts -- as well as AP rates -- that dipped substantially below $200 for both DLH and PPH.  In fact, I remember the days when every so often we'd see a $205 rate for the GCH pop up!
> 
> These days, however, even the PPH is well above $200, not even including tax and parking.   Last time I checked the regular rack rates for PPH I nearly fainted.  So I don't anticipate that any discounts for the DLH will be under $200, sadly.  I think the only way you might score that low of a rate is by doing one of those last minute grabs of a room that suddenly becomes available for 2 hours on a site like Expedia or that sort of site.
> 
> But I do think that some sort of Fall discount will come out at some point, and extend into mid December!


We fly out Monday afternoon, Dec 9th!  Our planed leaves at 5:30pm so thinking we'll need to take off for the airport by 1:30 or so.

$204 for DLH is good!  My sun-thurs stay at PPH is $231 a night with fri-sat $289......that is with some sort of AP rate that's available right now.  I'll be very happy to lock in to a lower rate if deeper discounts are announced!  We'll be at HoJos for the first two nights hopefully our "theme park view" will really be one....hubby would rather not change hotels but those two nights of staying offsite are saving us $140 which would provide a nice meal or two . 

How awkward do you think it'll be moving from HoJo to PPH on Sunday morning, Dec 1?  We're just getting a standard view room at PPH but an upgrade would be accepted . I almost want to move early in the morning so we could get early entry but maybe that would be complicated since we'll have to activate APs?


----------



## Sherry E

ksromack said:


> We fly out Monday afternoon, Dec 9th!  Our planed leaves at 5:30pm so thinking we'll need to take off for the airport by 1:30 or so.
> 
> $204 for DLH is good!  My sun-thurs stay at PPH is $231 a night with fri-sat $289......that is with some sort of AP rate that's available right now.  I'll be very happy to lock in to a lower rate if deeper discounts are announced!  We'll be at HoJos for the first two nights hopefully our "theme park view" will really be one....hubby would rather not change hotels but those two nights of staying offsite are saving us $140 which would provide a nice meal or two .
> 
> How awkward do you think it'll be moving from HoJo to PPH on Sunday morning, Dec 1?  We're just getting a standard view room at PPH but an upgrade would be accepted . I almost want to move early in the morning so we could get early entry but maybe that would be complicated since we'll have to activate APs?



*Kathy --*

As I mentioned the other day, I will definitely be looking out for good hotel discounts that carry into December and will report if I see anything!  What Chris the CM applied to your reservation is the 10% standard AP discount that is available 365 days a year.

Do you have to wait until 12/1 to activate your AP, or is there any way you can walk over to DLR on one of the first two HoJo's days/nights and activate the AP?

If you got the AP activated before 12/1 then you could get to the PPH really early on that morning, do the early pre-check in and show them your AP, leave your bags and hope for a room upgrade (I've gotten a free park view upgrade at the PPH for the last 3 years in a row, and I arrive very, very, very early, so maybe it will work for you?).  And then you'd get the early entry too.  Of course, you'd get the early entry and ability to pre-check in anyway, even without the AP, but having the AP upon pre-check in would be handy!

I think that switching hotels is probably always going to be a bit of a hassle and a bit cumbersome, but if you can avoid having to activate the AP on that day too then at least you will have that small part out of the way and done with.

I think a lot of people do split stays, really.  So the hotel switcheroo is probably not uncommon at all.


----------



## Cheshirecatty

ksromack said:


> We fly out Monday afternoon, Dec 9th!  Our planed leaves at 5:30pm so thinking we'll need to take off for the airport by 1:30 or so.
> 
> $204 for DLH is good!  My sun-thurs stay at PPH is $231 a night with fri-sat $289......that is with some sort of AP rate that's available right now.  I'll be very happy to lock in to a lower rate if deeper discounts are announced!  We'll be at HoJos for the first two nights hopefully our "theme park view" will really be one....hubby would rather not change hotels but those two nights of staying offsite are saving us $140 which would provide a nice meal or two .
> 
> How awkward do you think it'll be moving from HoJo to PPH on Sunday morning, Dec 1?  We're just getting a standard view room at PPH but an upgrade would be accepted . I almost want to move early in the morning so we could get early entry but maybe that would be complicated since we'll have to activate APs?



I think you should go for it!

It *would* take a bit of effort, but in my opinion, would be *so worth* that Extra Magic Hour!

It really* is not *complicated to activate your APs.

When you check into the *PPH*, they'll ask to see your voucher, and then ask you to stop in and show the actual APs sometime before you check out.

They'll give you your room key, which gives you access to *Extra Magic Hour*, along with your AP voucher.

You can have Bell Services hold your luggage, and head off to the Parks.  

You can get in with your voucher, they'll just tell you to trade it in for the "real" AP when you can.

It really is as simple as that!


----------



## ksromack

Sherry E said:


> *Kathy --*Do you have to wait until 12/1 to activate your AP, or is there any way you can walk over to DLR on one of the first two HoJo's days/nights and activate the AP?
> 
> If you got the AP activated before 12/1 then you could get to the PPH really early on that morning, do the early pre-check in and show them your AP, leave your bags and hope for a room upgrade (I've gotten a free park view upgrade at the PPH for the last 3 years in a row, and I arrive very, very, very early, so maybe it will work for you?).  And then you'd get the early entry too.  Of course, you'd get the early entry and ability to pre-check in anyway, even without the AP, but having the AP upon pre-check in would be handy!
> 
> I think that switching hotels is probably always going to be a bit of a hassle and a bit cumbersome, but if you can avoid having to activate the AP on that day too then at least you will have that small part out of the way and done with.
> 
> I think a lot of people do split stays, really.  So the hotel switcheroo is probably not uncommon at all.





Cheshirecatty said:


> I think you should go for it!
> 
> It *would* take a bit of effort, but in my opinion, would be *so worth* that Extra Magic Hour!
> 
> It really* is not *complicated to activate your APs.
> 
> When you check into the *PPH*, they'll ask to see your voucher, and then ask you to stop in and show the actual APs sometime before you check out.
> 
> They'll give you your room key, which gives you access to *Extra Magic Hour*, along with your AP voucher.
> 
> You can have Bell Services hold your luggage, and head off to the Parks.
> 
> You can get in with your voucher, they'll just tell you to trade it in for the "real" AP when you can.
> 
> It really is as simple as that!



So I have the APs added to my room only reservation for PPH.  I don't actually have any piece of paper to prove I have them.  I do plan on having all of this paid off before we arrive....so I'm not exactly sure if I will get something in the mail indicating it's paid or if I'll get a voucher for the APs or what I'll get.  I will for sure print my invoice showing a zero balance, though.  Or, will my voucher for the AP just be given to me when we check in to PPH?  If that is the case, then I won't be able to activate them a day or two early.  To activate them do I just go to Guest Services?  Is there a Guest Services counter at DTD?  Looking for the easiest way to do this.  

*Sherry*-
I think we will check in to PPH early early.  We'll probably just walk to PPH from HoJo with all of our luggage so the fewer people we have to dodge the better   I will  if we upgraded but won't count on it....if it happens it'll make our vacation all the better but I know it'll be great regardless.  

Question......does anyone know why Disneyland/DCA doesn't have a dining plan that behaves like the WDW version?    We love food.....lol....and making all those ADRs 6 months in advance......this vacation just seems so different.  I mean, it's 4 months away and I don't have any idea where I'm going to eat all my meals!  This really works against my OCD! The dining plan (we actually upgraded to the Deluxe Dining Plan last Dec) was a great way to have our meals paid off ahead of time.  What I AM looking forward to is less stress regarding meals, though, and possibly less weight gain.    I must admit we ate when we weren't even hungry last December.  We ordered food we knew weren't going to be able to eat.  That really was wasteful.  I am glad we did it at least once, though....and we only had to pay for the upgrade to DDP since the regular dining plan was FREE!  Okay, talk amongst yourself.  lol


----------



## figment_jii

ksromack said:


> Question......does anyone know why Disneyland/DCA doesn't have a dining plan that behaves like the WDW version?



My guess is that it largely has to do with the visitors.  WDW is composed primarily of tourists, where as DLR depends heavily on locals.  Locals are less likely to purchase a package because they aren't going to stay onsite or for multiple consecutive days.  For the tourists, they might be willing to purchase a package, but there probably aren't enough of them to justify the cost of managing a system like the one at WDW.  Also, I think it has to do with the fact there are far fewer restaurants at DLR compared to WDW.


----------



## Cheshirecatty

Hi Kathy,

If your APs are actually part of/attached to, your PPH reservation, you won't have *any problem* checking in early, and getting what you need to utilize *Extra Magic* *Hour.*

We *did *do this the first time we bought APs--we stayed at GCH and they gave us our actual APs right there at the desk when we checked in(this was *years ago*) so I'm not sure if they still do it this way(I kind of think they don't?).

I think what *might happen*, is that they(PPH CM) will print out your voucher for you, and then you can either enter the Park with it(and change it out later--that's what we did), or you can go and take care of the whole process at the ticket booths before you enter.

We bought our APs for *this year*, online, printed out the vouchers, and just showed them at the desk when we checked in at the PPH.  We then later, stopped by and showed them the actual APs.

You *should *be able to go over to the PPH the day(or so) before you check in, have them pull up your reservation, and print those vouchers for you.  I can't see a reason that they would refuse to do so, until your actual check in.

I think it would certainly be* worth a call* to find out if they would do this--that way, you wouldn't have to do that part(or worry about how it is all going to play out), on the morning of your check in!


----------



## ksromack

Cheshirecatty said:


> I think it would certainly be* worth a call* to find out if they would do this--that way, you wouldn't have to do that part(or worry about how it is all going to play out), on the morning of your check in!



Thank you for this advice, and thanks to Sherry a bit earlier......I really appreciate it!

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I have a question relating to this week's topic  

Do you prefer IASW Holiday or the non-holiday version?  I was just thinking I will have seen the holiday version after our trip this December but I won't have anything to compare it to


----------



## Luisa

GizMo123 said:


> I think moving it back from the 20 days to 1 week with only 1 show a day is reasonable.  I also think it was extreme moving it back to 2 days.  I hope they designate an area just for CP, that would be awesome if they did hold it over a 10-20 day period where it didnt hinder the park.  We will see though, DCA would be a good place to hold CP but where?!


I've been thinking about this today and wonder why they couldn't combine CP with WOC? I know they're just doing a new holiday WOC this year, but how incredible would it be to combine the two? Personally I think it would make a stunning show and they could put a seated area in as well as having so much room for standing.


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

ksromack said:


> Thank you for this advice, and thanks to Sherry a bit earlier......I really appreciate it!
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> I have a question relating to this week's topic
> 
> Do you prefer IASW Holiday or the non-holiday version?  I was just thinking I will have seen the holiday version after our trip this December but I won't have anything to compare it to



Honestly, I prefer the holiday version, but I love Christmas music & decorations. I do like the original as well and if you ever get a chance to ride it, you should.


----------



## AZlady

Sherry (or all the other experts)~My DD13 just put a hiccup in my FIRST ever DL Christmas trip.  So now I am thinking 11/9-11/13 (So Tuesday/Wednesday of official Holiday season).
Besides the hotels or DTD not being decorated yet...what else might I miss?  If I go on a Tuesday/Wednesday will I miss fireworks? (Is there a special Christmas one?)
Parades are everyday?
Snow everyday?
I WANT TO SEE CHRISTMAS IN DISNEYLAND! (bahumbug!)
TIA!


----------



## taaren

Sherry E said:


> There are other forums I visit (non-Disney forums) where they require people to read the at least the last 10 or 15 pages of any thread before joining. That's fine if one has the time and the interest in doing so, but often people just have a quick question and then they want to leave the thread.  I can understand that the mods of those forums don't want people repeating questions that have been asked and answered over and over already, but making people read the last 10 or 15 pages before speaking up seems harsh!


Yowsers, that is pretty restrictive. I'm glad the DIS isn't like that. This is the forum I spend most of my time on the few others I pop in on from time to time are even more relaxed, but they're pretty liberal topics, so it makes sense that those personality types would be anything goes.


Sherry E said:


> I think that Disney does a really good job of acknowledging the religious side of Christmas (by way of the Candlelight Ceremony), while making the majority the other decorations fun and accessible to mostly everyone, of all faiths and backgrounds.  The decorations in New Orleans Square, for example (which was our Theme here last week), can appeal to anyone who likes that Mardi Gras style.  The decor in Cars Land and in Toontown is so wacky and off-kilter that it can appeal to everyone, I think.  Since you saw a lot of what the season has to offer in terms of decor on your trip in 2008, do you agree with that assessment?


I remember really loving the lighting, and the castle was just magical and breathtaking. I like the idea of festive decorations to add some pizazz to the resorts, too. I don't remember Toontown at all, and I'm really looking forward to seeing Carsland decorated! Disney does indeed do a great job at making the holidays both accessible and non-offensive to people with and without faith. Yay corporate 'Merica. 


Sherry E said:


> Personally, I think that $204 is a bargain for the DLH at this stage of the game.  In the old days (just a few years ago), we could find PIN codes or other general discounts -- as well as AP rates -- that dipped substantially below $200 for both DLH and PPH.  In fact, I remember the days when every so often we'd see a $205 rate for the GCH pop up!
> 
> These days, however, even the PPH is well above $200, not even including tax and parking.   Last time I checked the regular rack rates for PPH I nearly fainted.  So I don't anticipate that any discounts for the DLH will be under $200, sadly.  I think the only way you might score that low of a rate is by doing one of those last minute grabs of a room that suddenly becomes available for 2 hours on a site like Expedia or that sort of site.
> 
> But I do think that some sort of Fall discount will come out at some point, and extend into the middle of December.


Okay, good to know. That much for a single night is a splurge, and I wasn't sure where cash rates were at these days. I'll pursue the point rental vigorously. I really would love to stay at the DLH a night or two I just love the pool/resort/rooms.



ksromack said:


> How awkward do you think it'll be moving from HoJo to PPH on Sunday morning, Dec 1?  We're just getting a standard view room at PPH but an upgrade would be accepted . I almost want to move early in the morning so we could get early entry but maybe that would be complicated since we'll have to activate APs?


I'd go ahead and make the move first thing to use the Magic Morning. From the sounds of it activating APs is easy ... which is good since we'll be activating ours this trip, and its been a few years ... I've forgotten how.


----------



## czmom

Hey everyone! Happy Friday! This has been my favorite theme week so far 

I also must admit I have not seen NBC. Is that even a movie that my 4 and 7 year old would like? Or is it too scary?

And...most excited that we are down to to double digits now. 99 days to go!!!!


----------



## Sherry E

ksromack said:


> So I have the APs added to my room only reservation for PPH.  I don't actually have any piece of paper to prove I have them.  I do plan on having all of this paid off before we arrive....so I'm not exactly sure if I will get something in the mail indicating it's paid or if I'll get a voucher for the APs or what I'll get.  I will for sure print my invoice showing a zero balance, though.  Or, will my voucher for the AP just be given to me when we check in to PPH?  If that is the case, then I won't be able to activate them a day or two early.  To activate them do I just go to Guest Services?  Is there a Guest Services counter at DTD?  Looking for the easiest way to do this.
> 
> *Sherry*-
> I think we will check in to PPH early early.  We'll probably just walk to PPH from HoJo with all of our luggage so the fewer people we have to dodge the better   I will  if we upgraded but won't count on it....if it happens it'll make our vacation all the better but I know it'll be great regardless.
> 
> Question......does anyone know why Disneyland/DCA doesn't have a dining plan that behaves like the WDW version?    We love food.....lol....and making all those ADRs 6 months in advance......this vacation just seems so different.  I mean, it's 4 months away and I don't have any idea where I'm going to eat all my meals!  This really works against my OCD! The dining plan (we actually upgraded to the Deluxe Dining Plan last Dec) was a great way to have our meals paid off ahead of time.  What I AM looking forward to is less stress regarding meals, though, and possibly less weight gain.    I must admit we ate when we weren't even hungry last December.  We ordered food we knew weren't going to be able to eat.  That really was wasteful.  I am glad we did it at least once, though....and we only had to pay for the upgrade to DDP since the regular dining plan was FREE!  Okay, talk amongst yourself.  lol



*Kathy --*

Ah, okay.  Your AP is going to be tied in with the PPH reservation.  I was thinking that you were getting the AP separately, for some reason, in which case you could walk over to DLR from HoJo's any time before your first day in the parks and get the AP activated.

Either way, I think it should be no problem at all to head to the PPH early on your first park day, do the pre-check in at the hotel, leave your bags with the Bell Desk and take care of your AP so that you still have time to use your early entry.  

The PPH has been giving a lot of free upgrades over the last couple of years -- some folks have been upgraded to suites or to concierge.  Of course it cannot be expected to happen, but it will be a delightful surprise if it does!

What I normally do is get to the PPH very, very early -- I mean that I am aiming for 6 a.m. or even earlier.  Yes, _that_ early!  I do my pre-check-in when no one else is awake and it is still dark outside.  

Make sure to tell the PPH desk folks when you check in that you want to be "put on the list" for them to call you if a room becomes available earlier than the designated check-in time.  When I have done that super early pre-check in, sometimes a room has been ready right away and sometimes they call me within only a couple of hours when a room opens up.

If you don't specify that you want to be contacted if another room opens up early, the PPH may just call you or text you closer to the actual check-in time in the afternoon and let other people have the rooms that become available early.

What they will probably ask you to do (if a room opens up ahead of time) is to come back to the PPH front desk and trade in the Key to the Magic that they gave you in the morning for a brand new Key.

Dining at DLR is a much more casual thing (but we also don't have quite the range of food choices that WDW has, sadly), so the Dining Plan isn't as necessary, I suppose.  A lot of times at DLR you don't even need to have a dining reservation made and can just walk up to your restaurant of choice (including the restaurants at the 3 hotels).  You may have to wait a bit for a table, but you may not.  I think that a lot of people change their minds about the food they want to eat while there -- so you may start out the trip thinking, "I want to eat at Storytellers Cafe at GCH on such and such day," and then when that day rolls around you feel like you're not in the mood for that, but would rather eat at Carnation Cafe.  It's easier to just change plans for dining at DLR, I think, because it is casual and more non-committal.




Luisa said:


> I've been thinking about this today and wonder why they couldn't combine CP with WOC? I know they're just doing a new holiday WOC this year, but how incredible would it be to combine the two? Personally I think it would make a stunning show and they could put a seated area in as well as having so much room for standing.



*Luisa --*

The CP with WoC?  Now that is an idea I have never heard before, but a very interesting one!  It would certainly change the tone of the CP and make it a bigger production, but it would be a very dramatic presentation.  However, the CP is such a religious ceremony and I think that pairing that with WoC would probably anger the folks who don't celebrate Christmas or the holiday season for any religious reasons.





ksromack said:


> Thank you for this advice, and thanks to Sherry a bit earlier......I really appreciate it!
> 
> I have a question relating to this week's topic
> 
> Do you prefer IASW Holiday or the non-holiday version?  I was just thinking I will have seen the holiday version after our trip this December but I won't have anything to compare it to



*Kathy --*

You're welcome!  We are fortunate in that everyone here has a lot of great input and information to share about various holiday experiences!

About your IASW vs. IASW Holiday question.  I grew up with the regular IASW, of course, and it was a permanent fixture in each one of my childhood Disneyland trips.  So it will always hold a special place of nostalgia for me.  I even like the newer additions in the ride, with the Disney character dolls.  I think they're cute.  

However, I love IASW Holiday!  I am a sucker for all things Christmas or holiday season to begin with, in terms of decor and music and all of it.  I love the colors and the aromas and the lights -- IASW Holiday gives me all of that in one ride!  In this ride I can enjoy a feast of holiday colors, lights, music and even aromas!  The only thing that's not available in IASWH is a plate of gingerbread cookies for me to eat.  

I also appreciate detailed things, being a detailed person myself, and the overlay on this ride is so detailed -- right down to even some very small things that others might overlook.  The facade of IASW Holiday at night is so stunning too.  I am constantly amazed that the Disney people can take such a relatively blank canvas and turn it into that magnificent display of light!

IASW Holiday is a very happy ride.  It's pretty.  It's lively.  It's ornate and grand and elaborate.  It is such an integral part of the holiday season at DLR.  I can't imagine it ever not being there.  The original IASW was starting to feel a little stale to me, and so....I prefer the holiday version!!




AZlady said:


> Sherry (or all the other experts)~My DD13 just put a hiccup in my FIRST ever DL Christmas trip.  So now I am thinking 11/9-11/13 (So Tuesday/Wednesday of official Holiday season).
> Besides the hotels or DTD not being decorated yet...what else might I miss?  If I go on a Tuesday/Wednesday will I miss fireworks? (Is there a special Christmas one?)
> Parades are everyday?
> Snow everyday?
> I WANT TO SEE CHRISTMAS IN DISNEYLAND! (bahumbug!)
> TIA!



*AZlady --*

Welcome back!  We haven't seen you here in a while!

As long as the season has officially begun on 11/12 (and I still don't trust Disney, as they got their dates all mixed up this year), you should be able to see the Believe in Holiday Magic fireworks & snow and the Christmas Fantasy Parade on at least 11/12 and 11/13 of your trip, if not before.  You will also get to experience IASW Holiday and Haunted Mansion Holiday (even before 11/12).  The Winter Castle should light up in icicle lights at night starting on 11/12, and the Jingle Jangle Jamboree should be open on 11/12.

What you might not be able to see is the new World of Color -- Winter Dreams.  Supposedly that is not beginning until 11/15.  I don't know if that will change before November, but if it stays on schedule you will miss it.

You may miss out on some little food items here and there or some merchandise items, but for the most part you will get all of the 2 parks' decorations and most of the entertainment offerings on 11/12 or before.




taaren said:


> Yowsers, that is pretty restrictive. I'm glad the DIS isn't like that. This is the forum I spend most of my time on the few others I pop in on from time to time are even more relaxed, but they're pretty liberal topics, so it makes sense that those personality types would be anything goes.
> 
> I remember really loving the lighting, and the castle was just magical and breathtaking. I like the idea of festive decorations to add some pizazz to the resorts, too. I don't remember Toontown at all, and I'm really looking forward to seeing Carsland decorated! Disney does indeed do a great job at making the holidays both accessible and non-offensive to people with and without faith. Yay corporate 'Merica.
> 
> Okay, good to know. That much for a single night is a splurge, and I wasn't sure where cash rates were at these days. I'll pursue the point rental vigorously. I really would love to stay at the DLH a night or two I just love the pool/resort/rooms.
> 
> I'd go ahead and make the move first thing to use the Magic Morning. From the sounds of it activating APs is easy ... which is good since we'll be activating ours this trip, and its been a few years ... I've forgotten how.



*taaren -*

I hope you get the point rental and can get into the DLH!

I agree -- the Winter Castle is so beautiful at night, when lit up in icicle lights.  

The Cars Land and Toontown decorations are both so wacky and silly.  I love the contrast between, for example, the rustic, countrified decorations in Frontierland, to the mysterious Mardi Gras masks in New Orleans Square, to the crazy trees in Cars Land and the giant lights and ornaments in A Bug's Land.  There is so much there for everyone to enjoy, and it's nice to just have the extra food/treat choices and merchandise options for Halloween Time and the holidays!




czmom said:


> Hey everyone! Happy Friday! This has been my favorite theme week so far
> 
> I also must admit I have not seen NBC. Is that even a movie that my 4 and 7 year old would like? Or is it too scary?
> 
> And...most excited that we are down to to double digits now. 99 days to go!!!!



*czmom --*

Happy Friday to you as well!  Although...am I the only one who woke up today and thought it felt like it was a Saturday?  I wonder if the planet tilted overnight and threw me out of whack!  I still can't get Saturday out of my head!  I just turned on the TV and saw something that is usually on only on weekdays and I thought, "Why is this on today?  Oh yeah...it's Friday."

So you're a fan of IASWH/Fantasyland theme week as well?  Well, stick around because we have got an all new Theme Week beginning in 3 days!

"Nightmare Before Christmas" would be fine, I think, for the 7-year old.  Probably for both kids.  I don't have kids but I am basing that on what I have read from others who have kids, as well as friends of mine who have kids and have shown them NBC.  It is not so much a scary movie as it is a weird movie!  If you know Tim Burton's work, you know what I mean!

Think of "Nightmare Before Christmas" as sort of a Rankin Bass TV special ("Rudolph the Red Nosed Reindeer," "Santa Claus is Coming to Town," "Little Drummer Boy," etc.)...with a dark twist!  It's really that kind of story at heart, but with odd characters!  It is family friendly, though!

Only 99 days?  Wow!  So soon.


----------



## crystal1313

My kids, 5 & 3 both really like Haunted Mansion Holiday.  They haven't seen NBC yet though.  I don't think they would get scared, but I'm not sure.  My DS5 wouldn't watch Frakenweenie because it was in B/W and he thinks that means it's a scary movie!  LOL.  I tried to tell him all TV and movies used to only be B/W, but he doesn't understand that........just like he doesn't understand that the hand cranks in my old Camaro is to roll down the window, haha!  I think I might wait until next year to try to show them NBC.  I really like it and I think they would love the music, so we will see!


----------



## PHXscuba

figment_jii said:


> My guess is that it largely has to do with the visitors.  WDW is composed primarily of tourists, where as DLR depends heavily on locals.  Locals are less likely to purchase a package because they aren't going to stay onsite or for multiple consecutive days.  For the tourists, they might be willing to purchase a package, but there probably aren't enough of them to justify the cost of managing a system like the one at WDW.  Also, I think it has to do with the fact there are far fewer restaurants at DLR compared to WDW.



And having heard how the dining pans have "dumbed down" WDW food, I'm glad we don't have a dining plan like theirs. Most people who want to pre-pay for food buy gift cards. The general consensus seems to be that DLR has better QS food to satisfy the locals, but lacks in TS food choices. I think the restaurants DLR has are good, just not as many.



czmom said:


> I also must admit I have not seen NBC. Is that even a movie that my 4 and 7 year old would like? Or is it too scary?



We showed our DS4 the NBC movie before our trip that year with the HMH overlay. He really liked it (especially Zero the ghost dog) and 4 years later still calls the Haunted mansion "Jack's House." I thought the overlay without knowing a little bit about the movie might be bizarre for the kids.

PHXscuba


----------



## figment_jii

PHXscuba said:


> And having heard how the dining pans have "dumbed down" WDW food, I'm glad we don't have a dining plan like theirs.



I think it's a matter of perspective and cost...I like the food at WDW and think that there are plenty of options for foods that aren't "dumbed down".  They have been going towards more streamlined menus, which can be interpreted as "dumbing down" the options.  However, they still have plenty of very good restaurants, which have a wide variety of food choices.  

I think to some extend that people are unhappy with the food at WDW because of the cost.  It's on par with the Blue Bayou and Carthay Circle, which is more expensive than your local chain restaurant.  A lot of people seem to go to WDW with the mind set that the food should be markedly better because of the cost; they tend to forget that everything is more expensive at the parks.  That's why you get a lot of people saying whichever restaurant they're talking about it not "worth the cost" because they're comparing it with places at home.  I think the dining plan has had some effect, but I think there are other factors in play as well (the economy, people's food tastes/interests, etc.).  

Overall, the food at WDW is still very good.  There are gems and duds at WDW, just like there are at DLR.  

Sorry for going off topic for a moment here *Sherry E*.  As a fan of both WDW and DLR food, I don't want DLR folks to get the sense that WDW's food is bad or that everything is "dumbed down".


----------



## PHXscuba

figment_jii said:


> I think it's a matter of perspective and cost...I like the food at WDW and think that there are plenty of options for foods that aren't "dumbed down".  They have been going towards more *streamlined menus*, which can be interpreted as "dumbing down" the options.  However, they still have plenty of very good restaurants, which have a wide variety of food choices.
> 
> I think to some extend that people are unhappy with the food at WDW because of the cost.  It's on par with the Blue Bayou and Carthay Circle, which is more expensive than your local chain restaurant.  A lot of people seem to go to WDW with the mind set that the food should be markedly better because of the cost; they tend to forget that everything is more expensive at the parks.  That's why you get a lot of people saying whichever restaurant they're talking about it not "worth the cost" because they're comparing it with places at home.  I think the dining plan has had some effect, but I think there are other factors in play as well (the *economy, people's food tastes/interests*, etc.).
> 
> Overall, the food at WDW is still very good.  There are gems and duds at WDW, just like there are at DLR.
> 
> Sorry for going off topic for a moment here *Sherry E*.  As a fan of both WDW and DLR food, I don't want DLR folks to get the sense that WDW's food is bad or that everything is "dumbed down".



I agree with what you've said, especially the bold parts. WDW is definitely playing to a different market than DLR and the food is one of the big differences. I think the dining plans have a big effect on how and what people eat and what WDW serves, and I'm glad DLR has a little more freedom to have some interesting, unique foods and venues. I would certainly love to have WDW's variety!

Back to Christmas; I'm looking forward to the fun food offerings. *(psst Sherry, can food be a theme week?!)*

PHXscuba


----------



## Sherry E

No worries, *figment_jii*!  If the whole thread went off-topic for many pages or something, that would be a different story.  But it's fine to post an occasional off-topic comment or brief off-topic discussion!  

​


PHXscuba said:


> Back to Christmas; I'm looking forward to the fun food offerings. *(psst Sherry, can food be a theme week?!)*
> 
> PHXscuba



*PHX --*

Stay tuned!

As I have previously mentioned in this thread, I've got all the bases covered for Theme Weeks!  This is the 3rd year of Theme Weeks, and there are 17 more themes to go in this one.  *I wish everyone would trust me that I know what I am doing with this and sit back and enjoy the ride!!!*  Everything that anyone could possibly want to see in terms of holiday merriment at DLR will be coming up in one theme or another -- sometimes more than one theme!


----------



## Orbitron

I'm sorry for hijacking the thread, but our vacation countdown changed from three to two digits today! Only 99 days to go, that's so exciting!


----------



## lucysmom

I am gathering ideas for our trip this December. On our first trip last year we caught some highlights, Fantasmic Dessert Party and Holiday Tour with Christmas Parade seating, and we definitely want to do both again. We weren't impressed with WOC, but this year it will be different. I was reading about an afternoon show where Goofy conducts the WOC water show in the afternoon. Does this occur during the holidays? Also, I read about a CA afternoon parade. Does this still happen during the holidays? Are there any other specials we should catch?


----------



## egritz

lucysmom said:


> I am gathering ideas for our trip this December. On our first trip last year we caught some highlights, Fantasmic Dessert Party and Holiday Tour with Christmas Parade seating, and we definitely want to do both again. We weren't impressed with WOC, but this year it will be different. I was reading about an afternoon show where Goofy conducts the WOC water show in the afternoon. Does this occur during the holidays? Also, I read about a CA afternoon parade. Does this still happen during the holidays? Are there any other specials we should catch?



We weren't impressed by WOC either, and I don't think a Holiday themed one will be any better so we are skipping that for our trip.
Not sure about Goofy, but that sounds fun if we can time it right.
On the first page Sherry has tons of links - search for the previous years park hours & the links show the previous years special events as well - fireworks/WOC times as well as parade times and show times.  According to these, the parades do happen. I have the tentative times from 2012 put into my planning spreadsheet for our trip.


----------



## Cheshirecatty

lucysmom said:


> I am gathering ideas for our trip this December. On our first trip last year we caught some highlights, Fantasmic Dessert Party and Holiday Tour with Christmas Parade seating, and we definitely want to do both again. We weren't impressed with WOC, but this year it will be different. I was reading about an afternoon show where Goofy conducts the WOC water show in the afternoon. Does this occur during the holidays? Also, I read about a CA afternoon parade. Does this still happen during the holidays? Are there any other specials we should catch?



"Yes"!  *Instant Concert, Just add Water* will most likely be going during the Holidays.

It is a cute little show, about 10 minutes long, where Goofy conducts a classical song, while the fountains shoot/sway behind him.

It's fun to watch--no need to come too early --there are plenty of benches and viewing spots to watch from.

We enjoy taking a break while watching--very relaxing!


----------



## Orbitron

lucysmom said:


> I was reading about an afternoon show where Goofy conducts the WOC water show in the afternoon. Does this occur during the holidays?



Here is Goofy conducting the water fountains, it's a cute little show and I think it will be there during the holidays!


----------



## donnsuz

The answer to this is probably somewhere but I'm being too impatient, I guess, and can't find it. I know that HMH flows into the Christmas decoration season but do the overall park Halloween decorations ever overlap with the Christmas decorations sometime in November? I'm trying to help my DS and his bride plan their first anniversary trip...


----------



## ksromack

PHXscuba said:


> And having heard how the dining pans have "dumbed down" WDW food, I'm glad we don't have a dining plan like theirs. Most people who want to pre-pay for food buy gift cards. The general consensus seems to be that DLR has better QS food to satisfy the locals, but lacks in TS food choices. I think the restaurants DLR has are good, just not as many.
> 
> We showed our DS4 the NBC movie before our trip that year with the HMH overlay. He really liked it (especially Zero the ghost dog) and 4 years later still calls the Haunted mansion "Jack's House." I thought the overlay without knowing a little bit about the movie might be bizarre for the kids.
> 
> PHXscuba



NBC is next on my list for our Disney Movie Club!  Now that we have that huge plasma tv in our bedroom I get as many 3D movies as possible....so what if almost all of them are Disney movies.    Is that wrong that I'm 51 years old without grandchildren and most of my movies are Disney? 

Food.  Food played a huge part in our WDW vacation last December.  It also "ruled" us, so to speak.  We had amazing food, and I mean _amazing_.....but we also ate when we weren't hungry because being on the Deluxe Dining Plan meant I wanted to get my money's worth out of the every meal.  We ate ONE counter service meal the entire trip because we had table service credits for 3 meals a day.  I didn't want to waste a table credit on some mediocre counter service.  So, this trip I am really looking forward to eating when we are hungry only....and I'm so happy to learn that DL and DCA are loaded with wonderful counter service food!



PHXscuba said:


> I agree with what you've said, especially the bold parts. WDW is definitely playing to a different market than DLR and the food is one of the big differences. I think the dining plans have a big effect on how and what people eat and what WDW serves, and I'm glad DLR has a little more freedom to have some interesting, unique foods and venues. I would certainly love to have WDW's variety!
> 
> Back to Christmas; I'm looking forward to the fun food offerings. *(psst Sherry, can food be a theme week?!)*
> 
> PHXscuba



Sigh.  I love to talk about food.  



Orbitron said:


> I'm sorry for hijacking the thread, but our vacation countdown changed from three to two digits today! Only 99 days to go, that's so exciting!



Oh, how exciting!  I don't know how close we are.....I'm going to have to check!



egritz said:


> We weren't impressed by WOC either, and I don't think a Holiday themed one will be any better so we are skipping that for our trip.
> Not sure about Goofy, but that sounds fun if we can time it right.
> On the first page Sherry has tons of links - search for the previous years park hours & the links show the previous years special events as well - fireworks/WOC times as well as parade times and show times.  According to these, the parades do happen. I have the tentative times from 2012 put into my planning spreadsheet for our trip.



Spreadsheets are my friend, too!  I haven't made one yet but I am typing things into my iPhone calendar when I need to call for reservations for various things.


----------



## Sherry E

donnsuz said:


> The answer to this is probably somewhere but I'm being too impatient, I guess, and can't find it. I know that HMH flows into the Christmas decoration season but do the overall park Halloween decorations ever overlap with the Christmas decorations sometime in November? I'm trying to help my DS and his bride plan their first anniversary trip...



*donnsuz --*

If your DS is there late October and early November, he will see a bit of crossover decorations but not get the full Christmas/holiday experience.  If he is there in November only, it is possible that the Halloween stuff could be completely down.

Halloween Time (the season) ends immediately after 10/31 is over.  Sometime before 10/31 rolls around, Disney has to slowly begin putting up the holiday decorations because the holiday decorations are much, much more involved and extensive than Halloween Time's decorations and it takes a while to complete.  Since the holiday season is supposedly beginning on 11/12, the 2 parks' decorations will be up on or before that date.

There are not too many Halloween decorations to take down, really, but there are probably still a few pumpkins in place on November 1st -- maybe on Main Street or in Frontierland.  However, I would not expect any Halloween decorations to be up too far past 11/2 or 11/3 because Disneyland will be transitioning into the holidays by that time.

Also, Space Mountain Ghost Galaxy will close immediately after 10/31.

So your DS will likely see what's left of Halloween Time and the very beginning of the Christmas decorations as they begin to go up, little by little, if he is there in the first couple of days of November.  And he will be able to ride Haunted Mansion Holiday.

The bulk of the holiday entertainment, however, will not begin until at least the second weekend in November, though, if not on 11/12.  The Halloween party and fireworks end after 10/31.

The good news is that in between the end of Halloween Time and the start of the holidays the crowds will probably be lower.


----------



## KCmike

Not sure if this has been covered or not but here is more information regarding the Christmas overlay of World of Color courtesy of stitchkingdom...

http://www.stitchkingdom.com/disney...duce-virtual-choir-disneys-world-color-65142/

Here is part of the story:
As we previously reported, beginning November 15, 2013, Disney California Adventure will present a new holiday version of its World of Color nighttime show, dubbed World of Color  Winter Dreams. The show  which will be hosted by Olaf from Disneys Frozen  will introduce new special effects along to a brand new cut of the show which will feature animation from Frozen as well as winter scenes from beloved Disney animated classics such as Bambi, Fantasia and Toy Story.

The news on the show, however, was far from over. Earlier this month, Steven Davison, Vice President, Parades and Spectaculars for Walt Disney Creative Entertainment, chimed in from Abbey Road Studios where the orchestration for the show is being recorded. According to Davison, there are more surprises in store and more announcements soon about the new World of Color show will be made.

That said, due to recent domain registrations, we began connecting some dots and believe one of the surprises that may be in store for guests at the Disneyland Resort this holiday season is the addition of a choir  in particular, a virtual choir, due mostly to the registration of worldofcolorwinterdreamsvirtualchoir.com (not yet active). When it comes to virtual choirs, the eligible field of conductors is noticeably limited primarily to Grammy award winning artist Eric Whitacre, who has produced four virtual choirs to date, the latest being VC4: Fly to Paradise which features 8,409 videos submitted by 5905 performers across 101 countries. Performers record their own individual videos and submit them to Whitacre who chooses soloists and arranges and combines them to form the final product, as seen embedded below.

From what we can gather, it appears that Whitacre will soon be putting out a call for submissions for the special edition of the virtual choir (perhaps featuring music from Disneys Frozen?) and guests watching World of Color  Winter Dreams this holiday season can look forward to a special virtual choir projected onto the shows water screens.

Fueling the speculation, Whitacre actually recently visited Disney California Adventure where he posted an instagram video from the finale of the current production of the show.

More recently, an additional domain name of worldofcolorhonorchoir.com (not active) was also registered, again suggesting a choir of some type would be added to the show.

Special thanks to disneycruiselineblog.com who contributed to portions of this article.

Read more: Speculation: Eric Whitacre to Produce Virtual Choir for Disney's 'World of Color' - Disney News by StitchKingdom.com


----------



## viaggiamo

I would love to know if there are posts or threads just about Disneyland Christmas food...

I have done all sorts of searches and read the blog posts on the first page, but would love to chat about and see each Christmas treat/ specialty.

We are coming from Australia and it will be so much fun to see Christmas in 

Winter but also from an American and Disney perspective. We are very excited and food is a very big part of it!

Also, we are debating whether to book the Holiday Tour but I amust admit that the blog review (linked from first page) has seriously put me off. It would be nice to have seats for the parade, but for $65pp+ I think we can stand up!


----------



## ksromack

KCmike said:


> Not sure if this has been covered or not but here is more information regarding the Christmas overlay of World of Color courtesy of stitchkingdom...
> 
> http://www.stitchkingdom.com/disney...duce-virtual-choir-disneys-world-color-65142/
> 
> Here is part of the story:
> From what we can gather, it appears that Whitacre will soon be putting out a call for submissions for the special edition of the virtual choir (perhaps featuring music from Disneys Frozen?) and guests watching World of Color  Winter Dreams this holiday season can look forward to a special virtual choir projected onto the shows water screens.
> 
> Fueling the speculation, Whitacre actually recently visited Disney California Adventure where he posted an instagram video from the finale of the current production of the show.
> 
> More recently, an additional domain name of worldofcolorhonorchoir.com (not active) was also registered, again suggesting a choir of some type would be added to the show.
> 
> Special thanks to disneycruiselineblog.com who contributed to portions of this article.
> 
> Read more: Speculation: Eric Whitacre to Produce Virtual Choir for Disney's 'World of Color' - Disney News by StitchKingdom.com



He's going to have to work pretty fast to pull this together!  Very interesting read and video!


----------



## Sherry E

Thanks for that info, *Mike*!  Winter Dreams sounds very interesting!  A virtual choir?  I'm curious.

​





viaggiamo said:


> I would love to know if there are posts or threads just about Disneyland Christmas food...
> 
> I have done all sorts of searches and read the blog posts on the first page, but would love to chat about and see each Christmas treat/ specialty.
> 
> We are coming from Australia and it will be so much fun to see Christmas in
> 
> Winter but also from an American and Disney perspective. We are very excited and food is a very big part of it!
> 
> Also, we are debating whether to book the Holiday Tour but I amust admit that the blog review (linked from first page) has seriously put me off. It would be nice to have seats for the parade, but for $65pp+ I think we can stand up!




*viaggiamo --*

If you looked at the first page, then you saw the separate post dedicated to nothing but holiday food and treats.  You did a lot of reading if you went through every single one of those links!  In fact, if you followed some of those linked blogs over to other sites, like the Disney Food Blog, you could probably find even more (with photos).  But there's really a lot of info -- blogs about beignets, blogs about tamales, blogs about treats, blogs about candy canes, etc.  I mean, it's really all there in that Food post on page 1.  That's a fairly complete picture, short of going to the parks and seeing it for yourself.  

You can also follow the link on page 1 to the previous Christmas Superthread (#2), and scroll down the first page of that thread to see some previous years' treat options listed.  

And in the Call-In show that I linked to (from December of last year), Nancy is talking about all the different Christmas meal options.

There have been holiday treats/food threads in the past, but the reason I added in a whole section about food on Page 1 here is to cut down on the number of extra threads that pop up on the board.  That's what most of the Superthreads on this board are for -- to kind of eliminate the need for so many extra threads about certain topics (such as World of Color, Fantasmic, etc.). I'll see if I can find one of the old, old threads about holiday treats from a while back -- but that info in the Food post on page 1 is really more recent and complete, I think.

Otherwise, we'll get around to food in the Theme Week Countdown, eventually.


----------



## Luisa

viaggiamo said:


> I would love to know if there are posts or threads just about Disneyland Christmas food...
> 
> I have done all sorts of searches and read the blog posts on the first page, but would love to chat about and see each Christmas treat/ specialty.
> 
> We are coming from Australia and it will be so much fun to see Christmas in
> 
> Winter but also from an American and Disney perspective. We are very excited and food is a very big part of it!
> 
> Also, we are debating whether to book the Holiday Tour but I amust admit that the blog review (linked from first page) has seriously put me off. It would be nice to have seats for the parade, but for $65pp+ I think we can stand up!



As well as the fabulous links Sherry has put on page 1, you could have a look at http://www.disneyfoodblog.com/ although its more WDW focused, you can search for DLR and there is great pictures and reviews of holiday treats.

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## Sherry E

Luisa said:


> As well as the fabulous links Sherry has put on page 1, you could have a look at http://www.disneyfoodblog.com/ although its more WDW focused, you can search for DLR and there is great pictures and reviews of holiday treats.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using DISBoards



*Luisa --*

Several of the fabulous links in the Food post on page 1 go directly to the Disney Food Blog!  That's why I was saying in my post above yours that viaggiamo did a lot of reading because I put a lot of links in that one post, and they all lead to a lot of info (and photos) of holiday treats, etc. (some of which are on the Food Blog).

Typically, on this board we post links for our own Unplugged blogs and anything that comes from an official Disney source.  The Food Blog is not an official Disney source, but I included links to some of the DFB's blogs in that Food/Treats/Dining post on page 1 because they had some good info and photos!


----------



## Luisa

Sherry E said:


> Luisa --
> 
> Several of the fabulous links in the Food post on page 1 go directly to the Disney Food Blog!  That's why I was saying in my post above yours that viaggiamo did a lot of reading because I put a lot of links in that one post, and they all lead to a lot of info (and photos) of holiday treats, etc. (some of which are on the Food Blog).
> 
> Typically, on this board we post links for our own Unplugged blogs and anything that comes from an official Disney source.  The Food Blog is not an official Disney source, but I included links to some of the DFB's blogs in that Food/Treats/Dining post on page 1 because they had some good info and photos!



Oh good grief! I am having a very vague day!  I never noticed those links, just the official ones when I was rereading through some of them the other day. I think I should take my fuzzy head off to visit with the coffee machine! Just ignore me for the rest of the day....

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## Sherry E

Luisa said:


> Oh good grief! I am having a very vague day!  I never noticed those links, just the official ones when I was rereading through some of them the other day. I think I should take my fuzzy head off to visit with the coffee machine! Just ignore me for the rest of the day....
> 
> Sent from my iPad using DISBoards



*Luisa --*

 No problem!  I think that many times people don't realize exactly how much information I actually put in the posts on Page 1 (but I always tend to lean on the side of giving _a lot_ info instead of _not enough_ info if it is at all possible).  Sometimes folks may only glance over one post and not beyond that post to the subsequent posts, or sometimes they glance at one post but overlook a lot of what I put in it.  

I really tried to make the food/treats/dining post as thorough as possible when I assembled links, pulling up old threads I remembered and scouring the Internet for other holiday food-related blogs (like on The Disney Food Blog).  I knew -- and know -- that people are very interested in any kind of special seasonal food and that it is a very important part of any holiday (or Halloween Time) trip to DLR!  

Anyway, in a few minutes I am off to work on tomorrow's new theme for the week!


----------



## pudinhd

I am just managing to squeak in after a laptop hard drive failure...


----------



## Sherry E

*pudinhd --*

I'm glad you got your lovely photos into this Theme Week!  I wondered why you hadn't posted anything so far.  You've got a 3rd entry into the random draw for the gift card!

I know the anguish of a hard drive failure/crash (not on a laptop but on a desktop).  I can empathize.  It has to be one of the most frustrating, maddening things to happen.  Did you lose any documents or photos, or did you have back-ups?


----------



## pudinhd

Sherry E said:


> *pudinhd --*
> 
> I'm glad you got your lovely photos into this Theme Week!  I wondered why you hadn't posted anything so far.  You've got a 3rd entry into the random draw for the gift card!
> 
> I know the anguish of a hard drive failure/crash (not on a laptop but on a desktop).  I can empathize.  It has to be one of the most frustrating, maddening things to happen.  Did you lose any documents or photos, or did you have back-ups?



Yes, it is totally frustrating!!!  Between my computer wizard sister and my back-ups, I believe I have everything!


----------



## Sherry E

pudinhd said:


> Yes, it is totally frustrating!!!  Between my computer wizard sister and my back-ups, I believe I have everything!



*pudinhead --*

Yay!  You're very lucky! 

I have a computer wizard friend who helped me recover some things after my hard drive crashed, but the "recovered" versions of the files had scrambled file names.  So, for example, if one of my original file names for a photo was "Disneyland-December 2010-IASWH - Peace on Earth," after the crash and recovery the file name was suddenly "XfjwTyulR5Resc9" or something similar.  And, because I had thousands of work documents, personal documents and photos stored on the PC, you can imagine that recovering a whole bunch of documents with those sorts of file names would be a problem in and of itself.  Nothing was in the proper chronological order anymore.  Nothing was grouped together the way it was supposed to be.  Photos from 2007 were suddenly lumped in with photos from 2010.  It was literally like looking for a needle in a haystack.

And, to make matters worse, the recovery software I/we used also managed to rescue multiple copies of certain things -- like, literally, 50 copies of one single photo or file...except multiplied by however many photos or files there were to sort through.  It also "rescued" tons of images -- like random Smilies or any photos on any random website -- that I had viewed when web browsing.  So if I saw a picture of a bottle of shower gel on a grocery store website, suddenly the recovery software rescued that image and saved it among all of my important files, except there were 50 copies of that unwanted photo of shower gel!  Lots and lots of junk mixed in with the necessary stuff, and lots and lots of copies of files when I only needed one.

It was a nightmare.  I know that a lot of things were saved after the crash, but I know that a lot of things were also lost forever.  Unfortunately, I will probably never have the time to sort through the scrambled file names, multiple files and junk images to clean up all of what was recovered and get it in any sort of order, so I may never know what is there and what was lost.  I just had to kind of start from scratch, or use what I had stored in other places for certain documents.


----------



## pudinhd

Sherry E said:


> *pudinhead --*
> 
> Yay!  You're very lucky!
> 
> I have a computer wizard friend who helped me recover some things after my hard drive crashed, but the "recovered" versions of the files had scrambled file names.  So, for example, if one of my original file names for a photo was "Disneyland-December 2010-IASWH - Peace on Earth," after the crash and recovery the file name was suddenly "XfjwTyulR5Resc9" or something similar.  And, because I had thousands of work documents, personal documents and photos stored on the PC, you can imagine that recovering a whole bunch of documents with those sorts of file names would be a problem in and of itself.  Nothing was in the proper chronological order anymore.  Nothing was grouped together the way it was supposed to be.  Photos from 2007 were suddenly lumped in with photos from 2010.  It was literally like looking for a needle in a haystack.
> 
> And, to make matters worse, the recovery software I/we used also managed to rescue multiple copies of certain things -- like, literally, 50 copies of one single photo or file...except multiplied by however many photos or files there were to sort through.  It also "rescued" tons of images -- like random Smilies or any photos on any random website -- that I had viewed when web browsing.  So if I saw a picture of a bottle of shower gel on a grocery store website, suddenly the recovery software rescued that image and saved it among all of my important files, except there were 50 copies of that unwanted photo of shower gel!  Lots and lots of junk mixed in with the necessary stuff, and lots and lots of copies of files when I only needed one.
> 
> It was a nightmare.  I know that a lot of things were saved after the crash, but I know that a lot of things were also lost forever.  Unfortunately, I will probably never have the time to sort through the scrambled file names, multiple files and junk images to clean up all of what was recovered and get it in any sort of order, so I may never know what is there and what was lost.  I just had to kind of start from scratch, or use what I had stored in other places for certain documents.



That sounds like a complete nightmare!!!!  I would totally have freaked out!!  

But, ya know, who doesn't need 50 unwanted photos of shower gel?!


----------



## GizMo123

Sherry E said:


> *GizMo123 --*
> 
> I think that a one week-long Candlelight Ceremony, with one show a night, would be a nice compromise -- or maybe one show for 5 nights in a row, and then 2 shows per night on the final 2 nights.  Something like that.  It's not the extreme of 20 nights (40 shows) and it's not the extreme of 2 nights (4 shows).  There had to be some sort of middle ground that could have been reached, but it didn't happen this year (that we know of...unless Disney suddenly surprises us!).
> 
> One thing I'm almost certain of is that the Ceremony would never work as part of a hard ticket party.  There were rumors last year that the 20-night run was to gauge guests' reactions to the CP in case it is eventually worked into a party.  As much as I love the CP, I think it is far too religious of an event to fit in a whimsical Christmas party.  It would have to be separate.  So that leaves either the Hyperion in DCA or the Fantasyland Theater.
> 
> It will be a great trip for you, and you will have many things to take photos of -- that is for sure!



I cant wait!  It is going to be amazing - especially with the new WoC.  I am so excited!  Will definitely take everything in and will enjoy all the lights, the shows, and the parade! Time to start planning everything out!

Need to take everything in!


----------



## aidensmom31

3 weeks and we are finally down to doube digits in waiting time   Yup, I have a countdown to the countdown.....we have gotten to add so much more to our trip.  We get to see some sights in Hollywood, a VIP experience at Universal Studios and much more.


----------



## dragonflycurls

I just spent A LOT of time going through a lot of these pages, and I'm getting SO excited for my trip coming up. We'll be there the 12th-15th staying at BWPPI. My brother in law might be proposing to his lady on his trip, so it could be extra magical!


----------



## viaggiamo

Sherry E said:


> *viaggiamo --*
> 
> If you looked at the first page, then you saw the separate post dedicated to nothing but holiday food and treats.  You did a lot of reading if you went through every single one of those links!  In fact, if you followed some of those linked blogs over to other sites, like the Disney Food Blog, you could probably find even more (with photos).  But there's really a lot of info -- blogs about beignets, blogs about tamales, blogs about treats, blogs about candy canes, etc.  I mean, it's really all there in that Food post on page 1.  That's a fairly complete picture, short of going to the parks and seeing it for yourself.
> 
> You can also follow the link on page 1 to the previous Christmas Superthread (#2), and scroll down the first page of that thread to see some previous years' treat options listed.
> 
> And in the Call-In show that I linked to (from December of last year), Nancy is talking about all the different Christmas meal options.
> 
> There have been holiday treats/food threads in the past, but the reason I added in a whole section about food on Page 1 here is to cut down on the number of extra threads that pop up on the board.  That's what most of the Superthreads on this board are for -- to kind of eliminate the need for so many extra threads about certain topics (such as World of Color, Fantasmic, etc.). I'll see if I can find one of the old, old threads about holiday treats from a while back -- but that info in the Food post on page 1 is really more recent and complete, I think.
> 
> Otherwise, we'll get around to food in the Theme Week Countdown, eventually.



Thanks SherryE, I have been making my way through all of your amazing links on the first page over the last few months.

I think I am becoming just too excited! Need to fulfil that DL craving...

Thankyou for all of your work on this thread and on the boards, there is just so much information on this thread alone, that makes it so easy for us to research, it is mindboggling! And fun. 

Happy planning.

V


----------



## Axlcat

KCmike said:


> That said, due to recent domain registrations, we began connecting some dots and believe one of the surprises that may be in store for guests at the Disneyland Resort this holiday season is the addition of a choir  in particular, a virtual choir, due mostly to the registration of worldofcolorwinterdreamsvirtualchoir.com (not yet active). When it comes to virtual choirs, the eligible field of conductors is noticeably limited primarily to Grammy award winning artist Eric Whitacre, who has produced four virtual choirs to date, the latest being VC4: Fly to Paradise which features 8,409 videos submitted by 5905 performers across 101 countries. Performers record their own individual videos and submit them to Whitacre who chooses soloists and arranges and combines them to form the final product, as seen embedded below.
> 
> From what we can gather, it appears that Whitacre will soon be putting out a call for submissions for the special edition of the virtual choir (perhaps featuring music from Disneys Frozen?) and guests watching World of Color  Winter Dreams this holiday season can look forward to a special virtual choir projected onto the shows water screens.



 I hope this happens for World of Color Winter Dreams opening week.  That Fly to Paradise video is awesome.


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

dragonflycurls said:


> I just spent A LOT of time going through a lot of these pages, and I'm getting SO excited for my trip coming up. We'll be there the 12th-15th staying at BWPPI. My brother in law might be proposing to his lady on his trip, so it could be extra magical!



How exciting! That's one way to make the holiday season even more magiical!


----------



## dragonflycurls

DisneyJamieCA said:


> How exciting! That's one way to make the holiday season even more magiical!



I know! It's short notice so we're not sure if it's plausible, but would be very exciting!

We haven't been to Disney at Christmas since 2009, and I'm beyond excited just for that!


----------



## Sherry E

_*Its Monday -- and its time for the Theme Week Countdown!!*_



*11 Weeks Until the
Holiday Season Begins at Disneyland Resort!!!! *​

_*With each new week will come a different Disneyland Resort holiday theme!

As I have previously mentioned in this Superthread, Ill be showcasing a particular aspect of DLR's holiday celebration each week until the start of November.  There are many more themes to come over the next few months, including 10 main weekly themes (a new one every Monday through October 28, 2013); 6 mini-themes which will be featured each day from 10/29/13  11/3/13, and a final Holiday Cornucopia theme on Monday, November 4th (there will be more details about what the Cornucopia can include when we get closer to that date!).

Theme Week Countdowns are a great way to keep the photos rolling in on a regular basis and build anticipation for November at the Disneyland Resort!  They are also a way to display the different elements, nuances and details of the Holidays at DLR that may be totally new to some visitors...or previously unnoticed/undiscovered by others.  Finally, this is an excellent way for our Theme Week Countdown participants to shine a light on their wonderful photos and attract visitors to their Trip Reports, blogs, etc.  

Last week, we enjoyed the Yuletide season around the world as we sailed through Its a Small World Holiday.  Before that we journeyed down the mystical, musical alleys of New Orleans Square and enjoyed Christmas with a Mardi Gras twist, including balconies draped in beads and lampposts adorned with mysterious masks.  We also paid a visit to New Orleans Squares most famous residence and met its temporary houseguest, Jack Skellington, as he attempted to put a bit of a nightmarish Halloween spin on the Yuletide season in Haunted Mansion Holiday.  The week prior to that we discovered the many different types of themed Christmas Trees and Wreaths around Disneyland Resort.  

Sowhat will be our fourth theme of 2013?  Today we leave our global celebration and take a step back in time, as well as revel in the glorious, sparkling lights of a familiar Castle...*_




*In the Spotlight this Week......

MAIN STREET and SLEEPING BEAUTYS WINTER CASTLE!!!*​




_* Whether you've been to Disneyland only one time or 100 times, you all know the feeling you get when you enter the gates, walk through the tunnel and step onto Main Street.  It's a feeling of comfort.  A feeling of sheer joy.  It's like being transported into the past, to a wistful, simpler, more innocent time.  It's a setting evocative of the small town scenes in the classic film, "It's a Wonderful Life."  

For many of us, Main Street was the first glimpse of Disneyland we ever got (if you were not one of the folks taking the Monorail into Tomorrowland to start the day, that is), and it somehow left an indelible impression on us that can never be erased.  For many of us, a trip to Disneyland is not a trip to Disneyland unless we begin it by walking slowly down Main Street and taking it all in.  Main Street is somehow able to tap into a certain emotion in us unlike any other land in the park or any other area of the Resort.

If you've experienced the magic of Main Street but have never been to Disneyland for the Christmas season, you are in for a treat.  In the evening, Main Street comes alive, aglow in lights and colors; the air filled with aromas and sounds... It's hard to describe.  You just kind of have to see it to believe it.  The code word is: sleigh.  The beauty of Main Street at night, during the holiday season, has turned even the most jaded adults into awestruck children.  It brings out the child in all of us.  

There are many dimensions to the seasonal immersion of Main Street.  There is Main Street in the daytime.  There's Main Street at nighttime.  There's Main Street as it is lightly dusted with tiny specks of snow.  There's the giant Christmas tree, and the ornaments on the tree.  There are many window displays.  There are the Dapper Dans.  There are the vehicles and horses.  Its hard to know where to begin in choosing the photos to post today. *_ 




_* While Town Square anchors one end of Main Street, at the opposite end sits the primary icon of the holiday season at Disneyland Resort, Sleeping Beautys Winter Castle.  The majestic Winter Castle shines like a glorious beacon in the night, warming our hearts and bringing smiles to our faces.  But be sure to catch it when its icicles are in full sparkle mode, as the lights on the Castle intermittently turn on and off after dark!

PhotoPass photographers are usually stationed in front of the Castle during both the day and night, to capture those perfect Christmas card-worthy shots.  Though the icicles are not as impressive in the daytime, the festive wreaths and snow-capped turrets do not disappoint. *_ 




_*

Main Street, daytime (2012)



















The horses mane is decorated too!





















Main Street, nighttime (2010)








































Winter Castle and surrounding area, daytime (2012)

























Sometimes I like pictures with a little hint of Christmas in the background























Winter Castle, nighttime (2012)




























*_​



_* I will post more photos later in the week, most likely  I think I have more Main Street photos than photos of anything else, for some reason!

Please feel free to post your photos of Disneyland Resorts Main Street and Sleeping Beautys Winter Castle all this week, through Sunday, September 1st.

Then, stay tuned for our fifth theme on Monday, September 2nd!!  Some great themes are coming up in future weeks, so get your photos ready!*_


----------



## mom2rtk

And now you have gotten to the entire reason for our trip........ to see the OTHER castle decked out in lights! 

Gorgeous photos Sherry!


----------



## mvf-m11c

Here are my pictures of Main Street and Sleeping Beauty Winter Castle during the Holiday season.

Sleeping Beauty Winter Castle













































MS























































Snowing during Sleeping Beauty Winter Castle show


----------



## crystal1313

Wow!  I really need to take more photos, finding these took forever, and we go every year!  I guess I know what I need to take more photos of now, lol.

These are from 2007, when I was 8 months pregnant with my first son.





Tree, back when it was still a real tree......


----------



## danimaroo

Here are some I took during our last trip... Main Street was absolutely beautiful, as was the castle!










































































​


----------



## DisneyFan0304

Beautiful pictures, everyone.  Now I'm even more excited about my December trip.  I called and added a day to my hotel reservation to make sure I'd have enough time to see everything.  Now I'll be there for 6 days!

I'm thinking about taking the holiday tour.  I read a review of it, but it was from 2011, I think.  Is it still the same?  

Thanks!!    Didn't there used to be a Santa Mickey smiley?  We need him back!!


----------



## Sherry E

*Bret* and *danimaroo* got their entries in super early today!  Another entry into the random draw for each of you, and *crystal1313*, same for you!


​



DisneyFan0304 said:


> Beautiful pictures, everyone.  Now I'm even more excited about my December trip.  I called and added a day to my hotel reservation to make sure I'd have enough time to see everything.  Now I'll be there for 6 days!
> 
> I'm thinking about taking the holiday tour.  I read a review of it, but it was from 2011, I think.  Is it still the same?
> 
> Thanks!!    Didn't there used to be a Santa Mickey smiley?  We need him back!!



*DisneyFan0304 --*

I think 6 days is a great amount of time!  We still have 16 more themes to go between now and early November, so you will find that there is lots more to see!

The tour doesn't really seem to change, from all reviews that I've read.  *danimaroo* and *DizNee Luver (Laurie)* both detailed the tour in their TRs from the 2012 holiday season.  The thing that could change or affect the tour is if it rains and the parade has to be skipped (which is what happened to danimaroo).  Otherwise, it seems to be pretty much the same each year.


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

Oh I love these pictures! The castle is my favorite part of the holidays at DL. When I start feeling nostalgic I watch the video of the castle lighting we took - reduces me to tears every time. I'll see if I can get it up to YouTube to share, if that's ok?

And just a clarification - we can reuse pictures? I have some that I already used in the first theme week.


----------



## Cheshirecatty

*Sherry*--Beautiful pictures!

My favorite is the one of the Castle, taken through the tree branches, which are hung with twinkle lights.

What a lovely and festive perspective!

I am enjoying how sneaky you are at inserting the code word!


----------



## Sherry E

DisneyJamieCA said:


> Oh I love these pictures! The castle is my favorite part of the holidays at DL. When I start feeling nostalgic I watch the video of the castle lighting we took - reduces me to tears every time. I'll see if I can get it up to YouTube to share, if that's ok?
> 
> And just a clarification - we can reuse pictures? I have some that I already used in the first theme week.



*Jamie -*

Yes to the YouTube video, and yes to reusing photos.  There are probably a lot of photos that can be used for multiple themes in some way or another -- I think that packaging them together in different ways almost makes them seem new! (Also, we have to assume that not everyone who tunes into this thread goes back to the first Theme Week to see what was posted -- they may just pick it up from this point forward, so they will be seeing the photos for the first time.)



Cheshirecatty said:


> *Sherry*--Beautiful pictures!
> 
> My favorite is the one of the Castle, taken through the tree branches, which are hung with twinkle lights.
> 
> What a lovely and festive perspective!
> 
> I am enjoying how sneaky you are at inserting the code word!



*Cheshirecatty --*

  Yep.  It's meant to be sneaky!  Corinna mentioned that the first week she had a different idea about it and then figured it out by the second week!  Muahahahahaha!

Thank you for the compliment, but I must admit that I took that 'through the trees' photo and then later remembered that *Bret/mvf-m11c* did a 'through the trees' perspective shot way before I did.  At the time I took the photo I was not remembering that.  I was just trying to get any kind of halfway decent shot of the Castle when there were a bunch of people in front of me.  

After the fact I recalled that Bret got a similar (but much better) photo, so I think I was subconsciously influenced by him!  (And I have given him photo ideas too, so I guess it is a fair trade!)  So, props go to Bret for the 'through the trees' concept!

I am a big, big believer in giving credit where credit is due.  If someone has an interesting photo idea -- something that is a little different from what we normally see -- I want to make sure that people know about it.  I have drawn attention to other people's photos on this board for the same reason.  It is a pet peeve of mine, for example, if I am lucky enough to come up with something creative and different -- and then someone copies the idea without giving me credit.  So if I have seen someone else's great idea and liked it enough to want to replicate it for myself, I will always give that person credit!!


----------



## tksbaskets

*2011*






hard to follow all the excellent photos that came before my post but here is one I like





Who can look at the Mainstreet vehicles and not smile?










Diggin' the holiday uniforms





One of my favorite shots of DH enjoying a sunny day on Mainstreet





Mainstreet on magic morning before the crack of dawn (felt like it anyway)





*2009*I liked the Mainstreet vehicles that trip too!










Lovin' theme week *Sherry*!
TK


----------



## pattyduke34

Here are a few more...


----------



## crystal1313

^Love the Partners statue with SBC behind it!  Goregous!

So, I have a question.....we usually go in the beginning of December.  My DH just informed me that he has hardly any vacation, but gets the last two weeks off in December no matter what (he works for a college-and school is closed).  I know the last two weeks are incredibly crazy...but can anyone tell me how crazy?  We have a DS5 and DS4.  Tentatively thinking Dec. 21-24.  Am I nuts for even thinking about it?  (for reference, we go quite often, so it wouldn't be a once in a lifetime trip)


----------



## Cheshirecatty

crystal1313 said:


> ^Love the Partners statue with SBC behind it!  Goregous!
> 
> So, I have a question.....we usually go in the beginning of December.  My DH just informed me that he has hardly any vacation, but gets the last two weeks off in December no matter what (he works for a college-and school is closed).  I know the last two weeks are incredibly crazy...but can anyone tell me how crazy?  We have a DS5 and DS4.  Tentatively thinking Dec. 21-24.  Am I nuts for even thinking about it?  (for reference, we go quite often, so it wouldn't be a once in a lifetime trip)



I don't think you're nuts at all!

We'll be there during that very time, *again*, this year.

Yes, it is very busy, but it *can be done* in an enjoyable way, *if *you prepare for it mentally,* and* have a general plan.

Avoid setting your heart on certain things(just in case they don't happen), and be willing to go with the flow.

Being able to go often, should take the pressure off of you.

Personally, I think it's busier *after* Christmas, leading up to New Years Eve, than during the week before/of Christmas.

I think you'll love the energy and Christmas Spirit enough(hopefully), that you'll have a wonderful time!

Pack your patience, and a good attitude, and you will have a successful trip!


----------



## Sherry E

*TK* & *pattyduke34 *-- Another entry into the random draw for each of you, for submitting the lovely photos! 


​


crystal1313 said:


> ^Love the Partners statue with SBC behind it!  Goregous!
> 
> So, I have a question.....we usually go in the beginning of December.  My DH just informed me that he has hardly any vacation, but gets the last two weeks off in December no matter what (he works for a college-and school is closed).  I know the last two weeks are incredibly crazy...but can anyone tell me how crazy?  We have a DS5 and DS4.  Tentatively thinking Dec. 21-24.  Am I nuts for even thinking about it?  (for reference, we go quite often, so it wouldn't be a once in a lifetime trip)



*crystal1313 --*

That sounds like a question for Cheshirecatty!

Also, I don't know if you saw but a while back I posted a link to JediMasterNerd's review of his Christmas week stay last year, as well as a link to Mickey&JoshNut's review of the same time frame.  If I recall, they both mentioned the crowd situation.  Both of their recap posts are somewhere within the first 3-5 pages of this thread, so they're not hard to find.  

I think it will be very crowded because many people are out of work and school on those dates, but half of the battle is being prepared for it (mentally and schedule-wise).  If you know what to expect, it probably won't seem as bad.



ETA: Cheshirecatty answered before I even posted -- I knew it was a question for her!  Lol.


----------



## crystal1313

Thanks Cheshirecatty!  And Sherry, I will check out those links, thank you!  

I think I could deal.  We've gone every year at Xmas since my DS5 was born (actually, even the year before when I was 8 months pregnant with him) and I'd really miss it and my boys are already asking to see Santa at DL....so I think they would miss it too.  We usually go wit the flow of the kids, sometimes riding a lot of attractions, sometimes taking it easy.  I just don't want to feel suffocated in the parks.  I will mention to DH.  Thanks again!!


----------



## KCmike




----------



## Sherry E

crystal1313 said:


> Thanks Cheshirecatty!  And Sherry, I will check out those links, thank you!
> 
> I think I could deal.  We've gone every year at Xmas since my DS5 was born (actually, even the year before when I was 8 months pregnant with him) and I'd really miss it and my boys are already asking to see Santa at DL....so I think they would miss it too.  We usually go wit the flow of the kids, sometimes riding a lot of attractions, sometimes taking it easy.  I just don't want to feel suffocated in the parks.  I will mention to DH.  Thanks again!!



*crystal1313 --*

Here are the links:


Two posts from *JediMasterNerd*, from this thread, in which he details his Christmas trip last year (including crowds and all): 

http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=47018031&postcount=19

http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=47044215&postcount=31


Here is another post from *Mickey&JoshNut*, also detailing a Christmas visit last year:  

http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=47042102&postcount=28




​


Gorgeous photos, *Mike*!  (And another entry into the random draw.)  

What is the pink effect used on that 3rd photo down from the top?  That's so different and interesting!

​


----------



## ksromack

mom2rtk said:


> And now you have gotten to the entire reason for our trip........ to see the OTHER castle decked out in lights!
> Gorgeous photos Sherry!



I concur!  Great photos by all who have contributed.  I think we are very fortunate to have so many good photographers in this group.  I'll be excited to see the castle lighting on video.....i must say my eyes got all misty last December at the lighting ceremony at MK.



pattyduke34 said:


> Here are a few more...



How in the world did you get a picture with almost no one in the way?    This will be my quest as well


----------



## pudinhd

I only have 2 for this week...  I can't wait to see what the future themes are!!


----------



## tksbaskets

crystal1313 said:


> ^Love the Partners statue with SBC behind it!  Goregous!
> 
> So, I have a question.....we usually go in the beginning of December.  My DH just informed me that he has hardly any vacation, but gets the last two weeks off in December no matter what (he works for a college-and school is closed).  I know the last two weeks are incredibly crazy...but can anyone tell me how crazy?  We have a DS5 and DS4.  Tentatively thinking Dec. 21-24.  Am I nuts for even thinking about it?  (for reference, we go quite often, so it wouldn't be a once in a lifetime trip)





Cheshirecatty said:


> I don't think you're nuts at all!
> 
> We'll be there during that very time, *again*, this year.
> 
> Yes, it is very busy, but it *can be done* in an enjoyable way, *if *you prepare for it mentally,* and* have a general plan.
> 
> Avoid setting your heart on certain things(just in case they don't happen), and be willing to go with the flow.
> 
> Being able to go often, should take the pressure off of you.
> 
> Personally, I think it's busier *after* Christmas, leading up to New Years Eve, than during the week before/of Christmas.
> 
> I think you'll love the energy and Christmas Spirit enough(hopefully), that you'll have a wonderful time!
> 
> Pack your patience, and a good attitude, and you will have a successful trip!



We've gone between Christmas and New Years every year (alternating WDW and DL) since 2006.   Crazy + Fun = you got it~  With the right attitude it is a magical time.  Hey, it's vacation in the happiest place on earth.  

If you want low crowds and no lines it's not the time to go.


----------



## KCmike

Sherry E said:


> *crystal1313 --*
> 
> Gorgeous photos, *Mike*!  (And another entry into the random draw.)
> 
> What is the pink effect used on that 3rd photo down from the top?  That's so different and interesting!
> 
> ​



It is actually balloon strings.  I zoomed in so tight on the castle that I decided to leave it in the shot to get a different feel.  Thanks for asking.  

Great photos everyone!


----------



## PHXscuba

KCmike said:


> It is actually balloon strings.  I zoomed in so tight on the castle that I decided to leave it in the shot to get a different feel.  Thanks for asking.
> 
> Great photos everyone!



Also adding that I thought that photo was awesome too.

I'll post mine tomorrow ... gotta spread it out a bit. 

PHXscuba


----------



## Tink121212

Spending another Holiday in the parks and cannot wait! Here is one of my favorites from 2010.


----------



## mom2rtk

I'm loving that shot too Mike! And the b/w ones as well!

What a great collection of photos!


----------



## pattyduke34

*ksromack* 
we were there at rope drop...the rope was right there at the end of  main street,  we got right up front with a huge crowd behind us....


----------



## KCmike

PHXscuba said:


> Also adding that I thought that photo was awesome too.
> 
> I'll post mine tomorrow ... gotta spread it out a bit.
> 
> PHXscuba



Thanks!  Can't wait to see what you've got.

This theme is where I have the most pics to share but I don't want to over do it.  I am so excited to shoot this Christmas.  The photos I do have were from back in 2010 and I feel like I can do much better this year.  Oh the pressure.  



mom2rtk said:


> I'm loving that shot too Mike! And the b/w ones as well!
> 
> What a great collection of photos!



Thanks Janet.  How does your son like Rolla?  Emily is really enjoying Park!  So excited to see what photos you come back with from Disneyland.  Have you started a pre-trip report or will you piggy back off your other report from WDW?


----------



## mvf-m11c

Sherry E said:


> Thank you for the compliment, but I must admit that I took that 'through the trees' photo and then later remembered that *Bret/mvf-m11c* did a 'through the trees' perspective shot way before I did.  At the time I took the photo I was not remembering that.  I was just trying to get any kind of halfway decent shot of the Castle when there were a bunch of people in front of me.
> 
> After the fact I recalled that Bret got a similar (but much better) photo, so I think I was subconsciously influenced by him!  (And I have given him photo ideas too, so I guess it is a fair trade!)  So, props go to Bret for the 'through the trees' concept!



I remember those pictures with the trees in the shot of SB Winter Castle. You did mention that to me before my Disney trip in 2010 where I got some pictures of SB Winter Castle with the trees. It did make it very interesting to see the castle from a different angle and the trees in the shot. You were the one that gave me the tip of getting a picture of SB Winter Castle through the trees. Maybe this trip, I will be able to get some pictures of SB Winter Castle with the trees.

Thank you Sherry and I do give you a lot of the credit for giving me the tip of getting the pictures of SB Winter Castle with the trees in the picture.

Here are some of the pictures from 2010 with the trees in the picture.


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

Ok here are mine, starting with last year

































From 2007 & 2010:


----------



## CassieScraps

I am so, so, so excited!!!   I just clicked "buy" on our Christmas Disneyland vacation!!!   I can't tell the kids until the day before we leave, but I HAD to tell someone!    I have 5 kids, ages 16,15,13,12 & 2, and we are going to have SO MUCH FUN!!   The 13 year old turns 14 a few days after we leave and the 12 year old will only be 12 for two days before we arrive.  

Now I've got to figure how to get plans made without them catching on.  I think I might burst!!


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

And here is the castle lighting from last year. The little intro part was cut off, sorry about that. (click on the image to play)





ETA: Here is a link, since it seems clicking on the picture on the iPad doesn't work
http://s1303.photobucket.com/user/DisneyJamieCA/media/DSC_7123_zpsc55cabbb.mp4.html


----------



## beckykarstetter

CassieScraps said:


> I am so, so, so excited!!!   I just clicked "buy" on our Christmas Disneyland vacation!!!   I can't tell the kids until the day before we leave, but I HAD to tell someone!    I have 5 kids, ages 16,15,13,12 & 2, and we are going to have SO MUCH FUN!!   The 13 year old turns 14 a few days after we leave and the 12 year old will only be 12 for two days before we arrive.
> 
> Now I've got to figure how to get plans made without them catching on.  I think I might burst!!



Cassie,  Yay!  I'm so excited for you!  You're kids are going to pee their pants.  Lol!  When are you going?


----------



## CassieScraps

beckykarstetter said:


> Cassie,  Yay!  I'm so excited for you!  You're kids are going to pee their pants.  Lol!  When are you going?



We are driving there on the 22nd, in the park on the 23rd, 24th, 25th & 26th, then headed home on the 27th.  I wish I could have booked at a DL hotel, but with that many people, we needed a suite. 


 My 15 yo, my 2 yo and I were just at DL in May for my daughter's band performance and only spent 2 days, so I am super excited to spend 4 days with the entire family!!    My baby is going think we do DL every 6 months if I keep this up,  hehe...


----------



## beckykarstetter

CassieScraps said:


> We are driving there on the 22nd, in the park on the 23rd, 24th, 25th & 26th, then headed home on the 27th.  I wish I could have booked at a DL hotel, but with that many people, we needed a suite.
> 
> My 15 yo, my 2 yo and I were just at DL in May for my daughter's band performance and only spent 2 days, so I am super excited to spend 4 days with the entire family!!    My baby is going think we do DL every 6 months if I keep this up,  hehe...



How did the 2 year old do with the parks?  We are going at the beginning of December and I'm excited but nervous about how he'll do with everything.  He's Mr. Personality and has never met a stranger, so I think he'll be okay, but...

I'm reading the Sherry's posts daily, so I'm not sure there will be anything I don't know.  This thread is wonderful and if Christmas doesn't get here soon, I may not be responsible for my actions.


----------



## CassieScraps

beckykarstetter said:


> How did the 2 year old do with the parks?  We are going at the beginning of December and I'm excited but nervous about how he'll do with everything.  He's Mr. Personality and has never met a stranger, so I think he'll be okay, but...
> 
> I'm reading the Sherry's posts daily, so I'm not sure there will be anything I don't know.  This thread is wonderful and if Christmas doesn't get here soon, I may not be responsible for my actions.



She did great!  She is also very friendly and she never once melted down.  I brought the big stroller so she could nap if she wanted and she didn't have to walk.  I had things to keep her amused, i.e. my cell phone, and she did well in lines and her excitement is still strong!  She talks about DL at least once per day, lol. 

I'm with you!  I am sitting here well past my bedtime trying to make plans for "how" we'll do the park.  DH is already shaking his head at me.


----------



## Luisa

So many beautiful photos, here's my contribution.


----------



## jacs1234




----------



## Elk Grove Chris




----------



## ksromack

CassieScraps said:


> I am so, so, so excited!!!   I just clicked "buy" on our Christmas Disneyland vacation!!!   I can't tell the kids until the day before we leave, but I HAD to tell someone!    I have 5 kids, ages 16,15,13,12 & 2, and we are going to have SO MUCH FUN!!   The 13 year old turns 14 a few days after we leave and the 12 year old will only be 12 for two days before we arrive.
> 
> Now I've got to figure how to get plans made without them catching on.  I think I might burst!!



What a fun surprise!

I was hoping to get away with only bringing my point-n-shoot, but with all of these great pictures I can see I'm going to need my dSLR!


----------



## CassieScraps

ksromack said:


> I was hoping to get away with only bringing my point-n-shoot, but with all of these great pictures I can see I'm going to need my dSLR!



I have to convince my hubby that the DSLR is the way to go.  Plus the PhotoPass+, lol.  And probably even the P&S for the kids to carry.   This is really a once in a lifetime trip for us since the kids are getting older and I want to make the biggest scrapbook ever!


----------



## Phoenixrising

I've got an older Sony poor man's SLR (it's got a really good zoom but no interchangeable lenses). It can be a royal pain to carry around all day, but it takes some amazing pics. I don't mind taking it with me, as I know that I get consistently good pics from it. It's a bit of a trade off if you want the convenience of a point and shoot, or an SLR type camera that will take better pics. I've been loving all the great pics! I also scrapbook, and am debating if i want to get another memory card for my trip in light of the fact I will be going to a wedding out of province the day before I leave on my solo trip.


----------



## crystal1313

Sherry E said:


> *crystal1313 --*
> 
> Here are the links:
> 
> 
> Two posts from *JediMasterNerd*, from this thread, in which he details his Christmas trip last year (including crowds and all):
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=47018031&postcount=19
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=47044215&postcount=31
> 
> 
> Here is another post from *Mickey&JoshNut*, also detailing a Christmas visit last year:
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=47042102&postcount=28
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> Gorgeous photos, *Mike*!  (And another entry into the random draw.)
> 
> What is the pink effect used on that 3rd photo down from the top?  That's so different and interesting!
> 
> ​



Thank you Sherry!


----------



## Sherry E

Wow!  What a bounty of breathtaking photos (and so many new ones since I last checked in here)!  

In every single post that one of our participants has contributed since we kicked off this theme yesterday, I have found some shots that I just love.  I wouldn't even know where to begin in naming them all.  I just scrolled through all of the entries again today, to be sure that I didn't miss any comments that needed to be addressed, and as I glanced at each DIS'er's post I thought, "Wow.  That is a really great picture," about at least one shot in every group -- and probably more than one!

I'll be posting more photos tomorrow or Thursday, most likely.  There is still quite a bit that hasn't been seen of Main Street, and I'm not sure how I ended up with quite so many photos, but I did.  Like KCmike said about his photos, somehow I think I have more Main Street shots than photos of anything else DLR-holiday related (and that includes all aspects of Main Street).  I didn't set out to get more Main Street photos but it somehow worked out that way.

Anyway, I logged all of the latest entries into the random draw - *pudinhd,* *Jamie, Luisa, jacs1234* and, of course, *Elk Grove Chris*!

*Tink121212* -- Since you posted a lovely Castle photo, you get your first entry into the random draw for the $25 Disney gift card:


​

To catch up on some of the posts I wanted to comment on:





pudinhd said:


> That sounds like a complete nightmare!!!!  I would totally have freaked out!!
> 
> But, ya know, who doesn't need 50 unwanted photos of shower gel?!



*pudinhd --* 

I know that I needed every last one of those identical shower gel photos.  You can also imagine how excited I was to see many, many copies of various Smilies I had viewed in posts on the DIS (like the ), as well as many copies of photos of the patio furniture that was in an online department store ad that I glanced at for 2 seconds.




GizMo123 said:


> I cant wait!  It is going to be amazing - especially with the new WoC.  I am so excited!  Will definitely take everything in and will enjoy all the lights, the shows, and the parade! Time to start planning everything out!
> 
> Need to take everything in!



*GizMo123 --*

I actually wonder if the Winter Dreams version of World of Color will possibly lure some people away from the usual nighttime spots that get crowded in Disneyland (probably wishful thinking), such as in front of IASW Holiday and around the Winter Castle.  Probably not, but one can hope!




aidensmom31 said:


> 3 weeks and we are finally down to doube digits in waiting time   Yup, I have a countdown to the countdown.....we have gotten to add so much more to our trip.  We get to see some sights in Hollywood, a VIP experience at Universal Studios and much more.



*aidensmom31 -*

I was counting down to the Theme Week Countdown, so I can understand the 'counting down to the countdown' concept!  Speaking of which, we are now 4 Themes in to this Countdown and you have not posted anything!  

While you're in Hollywood/L.A. you should visit The Grove and Farmers Market, especially after sunset.  It 'snows' at The Grove every night; there is a huge tree and twinkly lights; there's a cute little photo opportunity; Santa, etc.  It's really popular.  

When you're at Universal will Grinchmas be in full swing?  I don't know when they start their holiday season in comparison to when DLR starts theirs.





dragonflycurls said:


> I just spent A LOT of time going through a lot of these pages, and I'm getting SO excited for my trip coming up. We'll be there the 12th-15th staying at BWPPI. My brother in law might be proposing to his lady on his trip, so it could be extra magical!



*dragonflycurls --*

Thank you for taking the time to go through some of the pages in this thread -- I hope it helped build excitement for your trip!  The proposal sounds awesome -- is the plan for it to take place in front of the Castle, or has your brother in law not mentioned where he is doing it?





viaggiamo said:


> Thanks SherryE, I have been making my way through all of your amazing links on the first page over the last few months.
> 
> I think I am becoming just too excited! Need to fulfil that DL craving...
> 
> Thankyou for all of your work on this thread and on the boards, there is just so much information on this thread alone, that makes it so easy for us to research, it is mindboggling! And fun.
> 
> Happy planning.
> 
> V



*viaggiamo --*

You're very welcome!  I tried to compile as much info as possible into one thread because the board can tend to get cluttered with dozens of different threads on a particular thing and it's easy to lose track of what can be found where, or which threads are more informative, etc.  Of course, it is necessary to have separate threads for certain things but the Superthreads on any subject at least help to cut down on the number of them that pop up.

Each Superthread I put together -- whether it's about Halloween Time or the holiday season -- will have more info than its predecessor.  So this thread has more info than the previous Christmas Superthread in many ways.  My current Halloween thread has more info than the previous one, but the next Halloween thread (when we hit the page limit on the existing one) will have even more.  I try to make each thread better than the last one in terms of more complete information, and fueled by the main things that people seem to want to know.




dragonflycurls said:


> I know! It's short notice so we're not sure if it's plausible, but would be very exciting!
> 
> We haven't been to Disney at Christmas since 2009, and I'm beyond excited just for that!




*dragonflycurls --*

Quite a bit has changed since 2009.  A lot has stayed almost the same, but been enhanced in certain ways.  Even something like IASW Holiday, for example -- while it has been part of the holidays for years and years, the colors on the facade at night have become sharper and crisper, I think.  Toontown has different Christmas trees than what was there in 2009.  There are many Mardi Gras masks in New Orleans Square that were not there in 2009.  The Reindeer Round-Up is now the Jingle Jangle Jamboree.  Some decorations are gone forever in certain spots.  Pixie Hollow even had a little 'winter overlay' last year.  And there may or may not be another ice rink in Downtown Disney this year (which was new last year).  You've got a lot to see!





mom2rtk said:


> And now you have gotten to the entire reason for our trip........ to see the OTHER castle decked out in lights!
> 
> Gorgeous photos Sherry!



*Janet --*

Somehow I missed your post yesterday.  Thank you for the compliment!  While our Castle is, as you know, much smaller than the one at WDW, it packs a big punch with its 'sparkle appeal'!





ksromack said:


> I concur!  Great photos by all who have contributed.  I think we are very fortunate to have so many good photographers in this group.  I'll be excited to see the castle lighting on video.....i must say my eyes got all misty last December at the lighting ceremony at MK.
> 
> How in the world did you get a picture with almost no one in the way?    This will be my quest as well



*Kathy --*

We have a great group of photographers here and, also, I think that because so many of us just adore the holiday season at DLR we really delve into and appreciate all the different details, which comes across in many of the photos.

pattyduke34 did a great job at getting that crowd-free photo you mentioned.  As I'm sure we all know (those of us who visit wither WDW or DLR), trying to get a people-free shot of something is next to impossible, especially when it is in a location that sees a lot of foot traffic.

Have we all experienced those occasions in which we find a subject we want to get a photo of and just as we are about to capture it someone goes marching through the shot?  We think we should be able to get the shot without anyone else in it...and yet, as soon as we compose it the way we want, get the right angle, etc. and are just about to click, along comes someone to get in the way!  Of course, that kind of thing comes with the territory in a place like WDW or DLR, but it is frustrating.





KCmike said:


> It is actually balloon strings.  I zoomed in so tight on the castle that I decided to leave it in the shot to get a different feel.  Thanks for asking.
> 
> Great photos everyone!



*Mike --*

The balloon strings definitely gave it a different feel and look -- it's something very unique that I don't think any of us have seen before.  The composition of that particular shot is interesting even beyond the strings because of the perspective, and because of the relation of the Partners statue to the Castle.  The balloon strings (which might ordinarily be seen as a nuisance to many photographers) added an extra layer to it that gives it even more depth.




mvf-m11c said:


> I remember those pictures with the trees in the shot of SB Winter Castle. You did mention that to me before my Disney trip in 2010 where I got some pictures of SB Winter Castle with the trees. It did make it very interesting to see the castle from a different angle and the trees in the shot. You were the one that gave me the tip of getting a picture of SB Winter Castle through the trees. Maybe this trip, I will be able to get some pictures of SB Winter Castle with the trees.
> 
> Thank you Sherry and I do give you a lot of the credit for giving me the tip of getting the pictures of SB Winter Castle with the trees in the picture.



*Bret --*

Your idea to shoot the Castle through the trees was a great one!  The trees add a bit of mystery and intrigue to the shot, I think.  In my mind I imagine some sort of scenario of walking through the woods on a dark night and stumbling upon a magical, glowing Castle, then peeking through the branches to get a closer look at it!

I didn't even think of taking a similar picture until long after you had done it first -- and I didn't get around to doing it for at least another couple of years after you did.  You inspired me!  I had nothing to do with that wonderful 'through the trees' idea.  I have some other good ideas here and there, but that one was all yours!





CassieScraps said:


> I am so, so, so excited!!!   I just clicked "buy" on our Christmas Disneyland vacation!!!   I can't tell the kids until the day before we leave, but I HAD to tell someone!    I have 5 kids, ages 16,15,13,12 & 2, and we are going to have SO MUCH FUN!!   The 13 year old turns 14 a few days after we leave and the 12 year old will only be 12 for two days before we arrive.
> 
> Now I've got to figure how to get plans made without them catching on.  I think I might burst!!



*CassieScraps --*

It's so exciting when you finally book something, isn't it?  That makes it so much more real!  How will you keep the secret from all 5 kids?  





beckykarstetter said:


> ...I'm reading the Sherry's posts daily, so I'm not sure there will be anything I don't know.  This thread is wonderful and if Christmas doesn't get here soon, I may not be responsible for my actions.



*beckykarstetter --*

I'm glad you're still with us and enjoying the thread!  There are many more Theme Weeks and themes to come, and chances are that there will be more official information rolling in more steadily since we are nearing Fall!

I cannot blame you for your excitement.  Now that the end of August is upon us, I can see the holidays on the horizon.  See, for me, when it's like June or July, the holiday season seems so far away.  It seems like there is a large mountain in the way, which keeps the holidays out of reach and sight.  When August comes to an end -- even though it may be very hot outside where some of us live -- I know that we are soon entering Autumn, the Halloween Time season and the holidays.  I can finally see over that mountain!

I was recently saying in my Halloween thread that I can't wait to get past August because I am anxious to get into "the Fun Months."  For me, the fun months would normally be that block of October-November-December, but because Halloween Time starts at DLR in September, I include that month as a fun month too!  Once we get to the mid-September point, it is all uphill from there in terms of seasonal decor, merriment and festivity!

Honestly, I cannot wait!


----------



## CassieScraps

Hi Sherry,

I don't know how I'm going to keep this a secret.  I already accidentally spilled the beans right after I booked it b/c I said something about DD2 eating with Princesses.  Luckily my older kids didn't hear the comment.   DD15 knows I was thinking about it b/c I asked her if she wanted to do something like that for Christmas and if she thought her siblings would enjoy it.  (there will be very minimal Xmas gifts as this ate up that budget and then some, and I didn't want a bunch of grumpy teenagers moping that they don't have presents, lol.)   I never said anything else to her about it.

It's going to be hard, BUT the good thing is we did just do DL in May for band, so I am working on a scrapbook for that and I can "excuse" and Disney stuffs using that.  Just can't leave the reservation confirmation up on the computer, lol.


----------



## Sherry E

Phoenixrising said:


> I've got an older Sony poor man's SLR (it's got a really good zoom but no interchangeable lenses). It can be a royal pain to carry around all day, but it takes some amazing pics. I don't mind taking it with me, as I know that I get consistently good pics from it. It's a bit of a trade off if you want the convenience of a point and shoot, or an SLR type camera that will take better pics. I've been loving all the great pics! I also scrapbook, and am debating if i want to get another memory card for my trip in light of the fact I will be going to a wedding out of province the day before I leave on my solo trip.



*Trish --*

You should bring both your SLR and the P&S camera.  That way you can switch off if you hit a day when you don't feel like carrying the SLR.  In the old, old days of P&S cameras, the photos were not so great.  Today's P&S cameras take pretty good photos so it's not like you would be getting horrible pictures if you switched from SLR to P&S.  If you have the eye for good photos to begin with, you'll get some good shots no matter what kind of equipment you use!  

There is a whole Point & Shoot photo thread on this board and it is surprising to see how great some of the P&S photos are.  At a glance I wouldn't know that many of the photos in that thread were P&S photos because they are so well-composed. 

For your purposes, if you are not hitting a lot of rides and are more focused on the actual photography part of the trip (which is what my trips seem to be turning into over time), the SLR will be a great thing and not too cumbersome as you just kind of stroll around and take in all the sights.  I'm a klutz -- I constantly bump into things and drop things, so I worry tremendously about taking an SLR with me into the parks because I fear I would ruin it!  Even if I don't go on one single ride and take photos all day, I still end up banging into something or dropping something!






crystal1313 said:


> Thank you Sherry!



You're welcome, *crystal1313* -- 

I hope the info and trip recaps in those posts helped somewhat in terms of what kinds of crowds you might encounter.





CassieScraps said:


> Hi Sherry,
> 
> I don't know how I'm going to keep this a secret.  I already accidentally spilled the beans right after I booked it b/c I said something about DD2 eating with Princesses.  Luckily my older kids didn't hear the comment.   DD15 knows I was thinking about it b/c I asked her if she wanted to do something like that for Christmas and if she thought her siblings would enjoy it.  (there will be very minimal Xmas gifts as this ate up that budget and then some, and I didn't want a bunch of grumpy teenagers moping that they don't have presents, lol.)   I never said anything else to her about it.
> 
> It's going to be hard, BUT the good thing is we did just do DL in May for band, so I am working on a scrapbook for that and I can "excuse" and Disney stuffs using that.  Just can't leave the reservation confirmation up on the computer, lol.



*Cassie --*

Very clever!  Use the May trip as an excuse for any Disney stuff that slips out accidentally! Just be sure not to mention the word "Santa" or anything like that, as that may be hard to excuse away!

I can't even imagine the budget involved in taking 5 kids (teenagers) to DLR for a Christmas trip, when considering food/snacks, souvenirs, PhotoPass, etc.   I'm not even including the accommodations, park admission and transportation/travel.  I know that planning a much smaller trip for myself (with no kids!) is expensive enough.  It must be stratospherically high when taking a big group!  I think that is definitely a great Christmas present for the kids.


----------



## Phoenixrising

The only P & S I've got is an older Sony that is a 6MP. It's lack of zoom drives me crazy, as I love to use the zoom to crop pics as I take them, and I like to get close up shots. The 9.2MP Sony I've had since 2008 takes great pics, even though it's a bit on the bulky side. I tend to be like you, where the focus of the trip is taking pics, instead of going on the rides. If going solo, I'm extremely careful of the camera, I usually do my fav rides first thing in the morning, then take pics the rest of the time. I've got an 8gb memory card, but am concerned that with the Edmonton trip just before my DL trip, I may be needing extra room for pics.  I may end up stealing the memory card out of DH's camera for the trip (he doesn't use the camera much anyway). That may be the best solution, as the last thing I need is to run out of room on my memory card 1/2 way through the trip.


----------



## Sherry E

Phoenixrising said:


> The only P & S I've got is an older Sony that is a 6MP. It's lack of zoom drives me crazy, as I love to use the zoom to crop pics as I take them, and I like to get close up shots. The 9.2MP Sony I've had since 2008 takes great pics, even though it's a bit on the bulky side. I tend to be like you, where the focus of the trip is taking pics, instead of going on the rides. If going solo, I'm extremely careful of the camera, I usually do my fav rides first thing in the morning, then take pics the rest of the time. I've got an 8gb memory card, but am concerned that with the Edmonton trip just before my DL trip, I may be needing extra room for pics.  I may end up stealing the memory card out of DH's camera for the trip (he doesn't use the camera much anyway). That may be the best solution, as the last thing I need is to run out of room on my memory card 1/2 way through the trip.



*Trish --*

It can't hurt to bring as much memory with you as possible, even if you have to steal it from the hubby!  You're going to be hitting Knott's too -- and who knows what Christmasy wonders and interesting details await you there?

Or, if you run out of space on a memory card, you can always go to the Camera Shop in DL and have them save everything on the card to a DVD/CD for you.  And you could just buy a new memory card there if it were an emergency!

I have gone from using the 2GB cards, to 4GB cards, to 8GB cards -- I think the most recent one I used was 16GB!  The 16GB will last me a while, but not as long as one would think given how many photos I am capable of cranking out in one trip.


----------



## PHXscuba

OK, I will start with my two favorites and then a sprinkling of a few others. All from Dec. 2010.









The rest:
























PHXscuba


----------



## ksromack

Just be warned when using bigger memory cards.....the tendency is to get big cards so you don't have to buy as many.....but if all your pics are on one card and something happens to that card before you get a chance to put them on your computer.....that's a sad sad day

I do like to bring my laptop so I can put the pcs on there as well....just in case of a malfunction


----------



## Sherry E

*PHX --* 

You've got another entry into the random draw!  I really like your two favorites as well!

​





ksromack said:


> Just be warned when using bigger memory cards.....the tendency is to get big cards so you don't have to buy as many.....but if all your pics are on one card and something happens to that card before you get a chance to put them on your computer.....that's a sad sad day
> 
> I do like to bring my laptop so I can put the pcs on there as well....just in case of a malfunction



*Kathy --*

Very good advice!  You can never be too careful when dealing with precious memories.  Back when I used film cameras I once had a photo developing place lose 2 rolls of my film, and I never got them back.  I never even saw the developed photos.  They were lost forever and I was livid because those photos could never be replaced, and the specific trip that the photos were from would not happen again.  

There is something so terribly upsetting about losing photos, isn't there (by whatever means they are lost)?  It just makes me ill to think about it.

The other benefit to using more than one memory card besides what you mentioned is if something happens to your camera!  Malfunctions with the cards themselves aside, if -- for some horrific reason -- someone were to lose a camera while at DLR, the memory card will be lost with it!  At least, if you have more than one card, you might have already stored some photos on a different card before the camera was lost-- so not all photos would be lost with it.

As inconvenient, impractical and counter-intuitive as it may seem, it is actually not a bad idea at all to spread out all the photos from one vacation/trip over a few different memory cards.


----------



## czmom

I finally had a chance to look at these on my computer instead of my phone and WOW....I am so impressed! I loved last week's shots but I am drooling over this week's pictures! They are all so gorgeous. 

While Cinderella's Castle may be bigger, I am looking forward to seeing a different castle all lit up this year.  And I honestly think that the DL castle is decorated prettier during the day than the MK castle. I love the snow!


----------



## mom2rtk

ksromack said:


> Just be warned when using bigger memory cards.....the tendency is to get big cards so you don't have to buy as many.....but if all your pics are on one card and something happens to that card before you get a chance to put them on your computer.....that's a sad sad day
> 
> I do like to bring my laptop so I can put the pcs on there as well....just in case of a malfunction



Lots of folks agree with you on this. I go the other direction. I'm really scared of dropping a card somewhere in the parks when handling them. So I prefer to have larger cards so I don't have to do that out in public, especially in the dark. But then I'm rather obsessive with my photo taking, and fill my cards pretty fast. 

I don't bring a laptop, just a very extensive collection of memory cards. I actually keep a wallet of them in my bag, attached with a lanyard cord so I can't accidentally drop the case.



czmom said:


> I finally had a chance to look at these on my computer instead of my phone and WOW....I am so impressed! I loved last week's shots but I am drooling over this week's pictures! They are all so gorgeous.
> 
> While Cinderella's Castle may be bigger, I am looking forward to seeing a different castle all lit up this year.  And I honestly think that the DL castle is decorated prettier during the day than the MK castle. I love the snow!



I'm with you on that. This week is really starting to get me excited finally!  I just can't wait to feast my eyes on that castle. I still remember my first view of Cindy's castle, all decked out. It was from the monorail. And it was just jaw-dropping.


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

ksromack said:


> I concur!  Great photos by all who have contributed.  I think we are very fortunate to have so many good photographers in this group.  I'll be excited to see the castle lighting on video.....i must say my eyes got all misty last December at the lighting ceremony at MK.
> 
> How in the world did you get a picture with almost no one in the way?    This will be my quest as well



I posted a video of the castle lighting last night. Just click on the picture. If that doesn't work, I also posted a direct link (just now).


----------



## Sherry E

*Jamie -- * 

I have to go back and watch your Castle video!  I saw that you had posted it, but I haven't watched it yet.  I think that when I do I will be even more anxious for the season to get here!

​

*czmom --*

I must admit that when I've seen photos of the MK version of the holiday Castle I thought that the DL version was prettier because it is more...sparkly, I guess.  I haven't seen Cinderella's Castle in person, but it seemed less sparkly.

​



mom2rtk said:


> Lots of folks agree with you on this. I go the other direction. I'm really scared of dropping a card somewhere in the parks when handling them. So I prefer to have larger cards so I don't have to do that out in public, especially in the dark. But then I'm rather obsessive with my photo taking, and fill my cards pretty fast.
> 
> I don't bring a laptop, just a very extensive collection of memory cards. I actually keep a wallet of them in my bag, attached with a lanyard cord so I can't accidentally drop the case.
> 
> I'm with you on that. This week is really starting to get me excited finally!  I just can't wait to feast my eyes on that castle. I still remember my first view of Cindy's castle, all decked out. It was from the monorail. And it was just jaw-dropping.



*Janet --*

While I totally agree with Kathy about the logical, smart reasons to bring smaller cards or more cards -- and I think it makes a lot of sense to do it that way for those 'just in case' bad occasions -- what I actually end up doing is what you do.  I don't have any type of computer with me on DLR trips, and I like to have cards with as much memory as possible in my camera so I don't have to worry about switching the card in some awkward place (and undoubtedly dropping the card on the ground, in the dark or something).  

I take a lot of photos and the cards are used up pretty quickly.  I wish I could bring myself to do the sensible and safe thing and switch cards more often so that I don't have everything stored on one card, but having to switch the cards out at an inconvenient moment is a pain.  When I did the Cars Land preview in June 2012 I found myself switching cards in the middle of that land, trying not to cause the cards to go flying off of whatever I had set them down on (because I am a klutz, as mentioned previously in this thread).

So I can definitely see valid reasons for not putting everything on one large card and using several different cards, as well valid reasons for using as few cards as possible to avoid klutzy accidents while trying to switch cards!

Are you finally, just now, starting to get excited for your DLR holiday trip?!  It took long enough!  It's a good thing I started out with some of the blockbuster, '_most-people-have-a-lot-of-photos-of-this-theme_,' Theme Weeks so that a lot of photos could roll through.  If I had started with one of the '_hardly-anyone-has-any-photos-of-this-theme_' themes, it might take you at least 2 months before you started looking forward to your trip!






DisneyJamieCA said:


> And here is the castle lighting from last year. The little intro part was cut off, sorry about that. (click on the image to play)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ETA: Here is a link, since it seems clicking on the picture on the iPad doesn't work
> http://s1303.photobucket.com/user/DisneyJamieCA/media/DSC_7123_zpsc55cabbb.mp4.html



*Jamie -*

I was having some trouble viewing at first, but I think that was more of a Photobucket problem.  Either that, or many people were trying to view it at the same time and it was causing it to cut short for me.

Anyway, the Castle is so pretty!  And that music -- gotta love it!


----------



## mom2rtk

Sherry E said:


> *Janet --*
> 
> While I totally agree with Kathy about the logical, smart reasons to bring smaller cards or more cards -- and I think it makes a lot of sense to do it that way for those 'just in case' bad occasions -- what I actually end up doing is what you do.  I don't have any type of computer with me on DLR trips, and I like to have cards with as much memory as possible in my camera so I don't have to worry about switching the card in some awkward place (and undoubtedly dropping the card on the ground, in the dark or something).
> 
> I take a lot of photos and the cards are used up pretty quickly.  I wish I could bring myself to do the sensible and safe thing and switch cards more often so that I don't have everything stored on one card, but having to switch the cards out at an inconvenient moment is a pain.  When I did the Cars Land preview in June 2012 I found myself switching cards in the middle of that land, trying not to cause the cards to go flying off of whatever I had set them down on (because I am a klutz, as mentioned previously in this thread).
> 
> So I can definitely see valid reasons for not putting everything on one large card and using several different cards, as well valid reasons for using as few cards as possible to avoid klutzy accidents while trying to switch cards!
> 
> Are you finally, just now, starting to get excited for your DLR holiday trip?!  It took long enough!  It's a good thing I started out with some of the blockbuster, '_most-people-have-a-lot-of-photos-of-this-theme_,' Theme Weeks so that a lot of photos could roll through.  If I had started with one of the '_hardly-anyone-has-any-photos-of-this-theme_' themes, it might take you at least 2 months before you started looking forward to your trip!



I know.... I know...... I'll blame you for not getting all these castle pictures out here sooner! 

Actually, I doubt it's coincidence that my rising level of excitement comes about the time I feel my son is getting settled into college life. I am breathing a huge sigh of relief and starting to focus on some other things now that all seems to be ok with him. 

And of course it doesn't hurt that we're into double digits this week, so it's starting to seem a bit closer.


----------



## czmom

Sherry E said:


> *czmom --*
> 
> I must admit that when I've seen photos of the MK version of the holiday Castle I thought that the DL version was prettier because it is more...sparkly, I guess.  I haven't seen Cinderella's Castle in person, but it seemed less sparkly.




Cinderella's castle is GORGEOUS at night all lit up. One thing I don't understand about the DL castle is why the lights are turned off and on. Am I correct that it is only lit up certain parts of the night? I would think they would have the lights off during the day, then a lighting ceremony when it gets dark and then the lights stay on all night. 



mom2rtk said:


> I know.... I know...... I'll blame you for not getting all these castle pictures out here sooner!
> 
> Actually, I doubt it's coincidence that my rising level of excitement comes about the time I feel my son is getting settled into college life. I am breathing a huge sigh of relief and starting to focus on some other things now that all seems to be ok with him.
> 
> And of course it doesn't hurt that we're into double digits this week, so it's starting to seem a bit closer.




*Janet*-
Hooray for double digits!!!   The fall always goes by fast, so December will be here before we know it! 

Glad to hear your son is getting settled into college.


----------



## mom2rtk

czmom said:


> *Janet*-
> Hooray for double digits!!!   The fall always goes by fast, so December will be here before we know it!
> 
> Glad to hear your son is getting settled into college.



Thanks Sherry! 



czmom said:


> Cinderella's castle is GORGEOUS at night all lit up. One thing I don't understand about the DL castle is why the lights are turned off and on. Am I correct that it is only lit up certain parts of the night? I would think they would have the lights off during the day, then a lighting ceremony when it gets dark and then the lights stay on all night.



I hadn't heard that! I better get cracking on more of my research.


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

czmom said:


> Cinderella's castle is GORGEOUS at night all lit up. One thing I don't understand about the DL castle is why the lights are turned off and on. Am I correct that it is only lit up certain parts of the night? I would think they would have the lights off during the day, then a lighting ceremony when it gets dark and then the lights stay on all night.



They do the lighting ceremony a few times a night. After the last one (I want to say 8pm maybe) the lights do stay on for the remainder of the night. There will be the times in the times guide.


----------



## czmom

After each lighting ceremony do the lights stay on until the next lighting ceremony? Or are they on intermittently?


----------



## Phoenixrising

In light of the fact that on my solo trip to DL in Oct/10 during Halloween time at the parks, I took over 1700+ pics I've decided to get another 4GB memory card as backup. I know I'll blow through at least a couple hundred pics at the wedding in Edmonton, just before my solo trip. And at least 400+ at Knotts alone. The 2 cards combined should give me around 3300 pic's of memory space, and I'm hoping that should be enough. I did have problems with my 4GB memory card that I gave to DH. It had one bad pic, and I couldn't get pics printed off, until I discovered the bad pic. Once I deleted it the card was fine. However once we had the pics developed we downloaded the pics in the card into the computer afterwards, then reformatted the card. And it was fine afterwards.


----------



## DBL101

From 2007, 2011 and 2012  -  Click for larger versions.


----------



## ksromack

Great pics, DBL! 

How many of us are scrapbookers?  I've been scrapbooking for 16+ years....I'm determined to scrap last december's trip before THIS December trip arrives!


----------



## mom2rtk

ksromack said:


> Great pics, DBL!
> 
> How many of us are scrapbookers?  I've been scrapbooking for 16+ years....I'm determined to scrap last december's trip before THIS December trip arrives!





Scrapbooking is my favorite hobby.  Pretty soon I'm going to have to add a wing onto my house just to store all the books. I've been at it since around 1999, when all they sold were crazy scissors and Mrs. Grossman's stickers!

I haven't started the December trip from last year, but will get to it. I did write the journaling for the scrapbook as soon as we got back. I did finish our 2011 trip and actually filled 3 books!  I'm going to see if I can fit it in one this time!


----------



## TinkLoverSam

ksromack said:


> Great pics, DBL!
> 
> How many of us are scrapbookers?  I've been scrapbooking for 16+ years....I'm determined to scrap last december's trip before THIS December trip arrives!



I recently started scrap booking I a currently attempting to scrapbook our wedding trip to WDW from August 2010... I still have the 2011 DLR/DCL trip and the 2012 DCL/WDW trip though I realized I wasn't keeping up with the scrap booking so I didn't get too much stuff on our last trip to scrapbook as I'm not sure I'll ever get there!


----------



## Phoenixrising

I'm an amateur photographer that has had some of my pics published over the years. I have been scrapbooking for around 8 yrs, and have been mandated by the kids not to stop, as they enjoy the scrapbooking I do. I've been told by them that they are more apt to look at my scrapbooks, than pics stuck randomly in a photo album. They like the scrapbooking as I give the date, where the pics were taken and some info about where the pics were taken. They won't let me quit, so I do it for the kids.


----------



## I'm mikey

WOW!!  Fantastic pictures everyone!!


----------



## CassieScraps

Sherry E said:


> *Cassie --*
> 
> Very clever!  Use the May trip as an excuse for any Disney stuff that slips out accidentally! Just be sure not to mention the word "Santa" or anything like that, as that may be hard to excuse away!
> 
> I can't even imagine the budget involved in taking 5 kids (teenagers) to DLR for a Christmas trip, when considering food/snacks, souvenirs, PhotoPass, etc.   I'm not even including the accommodations, park admission and transportation/travel.  I know that planning a much smaller trip for myself (with no kids!) is expensive enough.  It must be stratospherically high when taking a big group!  I think that is definitely a great Christmas present for the kids.



Sherry, 

The budget is ginormous, lol.   But, I think it's money well spent! And bonus is there won't be a bunch of presents to keep up with.   Just a couple of souvenirs and memories.

It's funny, but my DD2 will not stop talking about DLR so I think the other kids are on ignore.  Just this morning, she was laying in bed with me talking about how "Mommy and Sissy and I had breakfast with Captain Hook.  When can we eat with Hook again Mommy?  That was fun."    She says things like this all day, so I am hoping that if I do slip up again, they will think I'm talking to her about where we've been, not where we are going. 

DH is placing bets on how long until I spill the beans.   I said "Not until Santa tells them on December 21st!"



ksromack said:


> Great pics, DBL!
> 
> How many of us are scrapbookers?  I've been scrapbooking for 16+ years....I'm determined to scrap last december's trip before THIS December trip arrives!



ME! ME! ME!   

I am working on our mini album from May's trip and I have about $200 worth of saved shopping carts around the 'net stuffed full of new Disney stuff to make this upcoming trips album.  I just need to wait for payday!


----------



## egritz

ksromack said:


> Just be warned when using bigger memory cards.....the tendency is to get big cards so you don't have to buy as many.....but if all your pics are on one card and something happens to that card before you get a chance to put them on your computer.....that's a sad sad day
> 
> I do like to bring my laptop so I can put the pcs on there as well....just in case of a malfunction



For our upcoming trip I purchased 2-32GB memory cards, plus 3-32GB flash drives (thank you to Costco for their sale this month on those items!)...we will also bring the laptop so I can dump pics from the memory cards to the hard-drive AND the flash drives as back up before I delete them from the memory cards. I'm so neurotic, but I've lost more than my fair share of data (meaning I've had to re-do accounting for a small business for an entire year, oops) so I back-up weekly to an external and don't delete from my memory cards until the original pictures are backed up in TWO places. I shoot in RAW and will weed out the really bad shots on camera, but RAW takes up lots of room, so I have the 2 32GB cards, 1 16GB card, and 1 8MB card for our vacation. I'm hoping that I only have to "wipe" the memory cards once (which is where my flash drives will help with the double back-up) for the trip.

Another thing I do for each memory card is that I printed out a piece of paper with "please return our family's memories" and our email addresses & cell phone numbers. I also include our mail box address (not associated with our home address, I don't want a crook knowing we are out of town & where we live). This is in case someone finds a lost card, or if the crook who steals from me has a conscious (I actually have a friend whose car was broken into and their $3,000+ camera equipment stolen, but the crooks left the memory cards on the front seat, so some crooks have a slight consious).  Anyway, it is the very first picture on every memory card and I never delete it when I wipe the cards.



ksromack said:


> How many of us are scrapbookers?  I've been scrapbooking for 16+ years....I'm determined to scrap last december's trip before THIS December trip arrives!



I not a real scrap-booker, but I am a kinda digital one with shutterfly's photo books. This trip I'm going to try and get some cool holiday scenery to use as the background for the pages of our vacation photo book. You can "fade" it out and put other pictures over the top. I did it with one two-page spread from our April vacation (a nice picture I got in Balboa Park) and I LOVED the way it turned out, so I'm going to intentionally take & compose pictures with that in mind come December.  I'm hoping the entire book can be done this way, we'll see how I do.  

It is hard for me to strike a balance between taking enough / too many pictures. I don't want to miss moments of amazement  from our 2 yo daughter, or only see them through the glass. So I have to intentionally try to get some artistic pictures, and then put the camera down.

For those of you worried about damaging your camera/lens with SLR, I used the lens hood 100% of the time in April to help protect it. I just got some cheap polarizing lens covers too I want to start playing with as another way to protect my lens.  I wear my camera cross-body but leave it in front of my body, not on my hip. I didn't have any problems in April and do not regret for one moment bringing the DSLR over my P&S.  

All this said - I'm just an amateur, I'm drooling over these countdown pictures, hoping & praying I can get shots that are at least decent, if not awesome. I don't think I'll do well with my nightime pictures (not taking a tripod and I have no experience shooting at night so it will be trial and error).




Someone just posted a new thread on the main page that brought up this question for me:

They were advised to watch the Fireworks from BOTH the main hub & also in front of Small World.  If you only have one night to view fireworks, which location would you choose? I'm guessing Small World....but want your 2 cents.

And on that note, for a mid-week viewing of the fireworks, the 2nd week of December, what time do we need to stake out our spot and should we bring a blanket to sit on?  I have a 2 year old so it will be likely that she will be doing something with her grandparents while DH and I save us a spot. (we are planning on fireworks for Tuesday 12/10, but if that doesn't work out due to weather or something else comes up, our other options are Monday, Wednesday, or Thursday of that week.)

And I'll ask this again since it didn't get answered before (Sherry I know you tried to help draw attention to the question, thank you!)  Any suggestions for fireworks and night-time photography without using a tri-pod, using a DSLR?


----------



## Shih-Tzu

I didn't realize when I booked my trip today that I will be there during the transition from "regular" to "Holiday"   
I have seen WDW holiday decorations, etc.  Can't wait to see these ones.


----------



## figment_jii

egritz said:


> And I'll ask this again since it didn't get answered before (Sherry I know you tried to help draw attention to the question, thank you!)  Any suggestions for fireworks and night-time photography without using a tri-pod, using a DSLR?



Without a tripod, you are really going to have a hard time getting those shots with the nice long trailing bursts without to much shake/blur.  There are many schools of thought, but I generally pick the longest shutter speed that I can hold the camera steady (or mostly steady) and let the camera select the ISO and aperture.  If I'm not moving (i.e., not a ride), I can generally get by with 1/60th or 1/30th shutter speeds.  Those speeds work okay for the fireworks themselves, but it's tough if you're trying to get photos of Tinkerbell.

This example is with 1/60th and camera selected ISO and aperture.  When reduced in size (e.g., to 500 pixels), it's hard to see the shake.  If you view it at full size you'll see more of the shake, plus the "noise" from the ISO. 





For some nighttime things you can try using stationary objects in lieu of a tripod.  Trash cans, railings, sign posts, etc. can all be used to help reduce or eliminate motion.   

In the end, I would practice to see what works best for you.  Go outside at night and take photos.    Good luck!

P.S. Sherry E...does this count for this week's theme?


----------



## egritz

Yeah, I know i'm probably not going to get really great fireworks pictures, I'm actually considering not even trying and just enjoy the show. 
I def want to try and get the castle at night, BUT if I fail miserably, does anyone know if the stock photo's with the photopass+ during Christmas time have winter pictures of DL included? I wouldn't mind using DL's stock photos in lieu of my own for my photo-book backgrounds.


----------



## Sherry E

*DBL101* and *I'm mikey* -- 

Fantastic photos and another entry for each of you into the random draw!

​




mom2rtk said:


> I know.... I know...... I'll blame you for not getting all these castle pictures out here sooner!
> 
> Actually, I doubt it's coincidence that my rising level of excitement comes about the time I feel my son is getting settled into college life. I am breathing a huge sigh of relief and starting to focus on some other things now that all seems to be ok with him.
> 
> And of course it doesn't hurt that we're into double digits this week, so it's starting to seem a bit closer.



*Janet --*

I think that getting into double digits is a huge milestone in the trip planning process!  Triple digits just seems so far away.

I'm glad that you can rest easy about your son now, and start to shift focus!

Hopefully some of the remaining themes will be of interest to you.  They may not have the 'wow' appeal of the Winter castle and IASW Holiday, but they focus on different aspects of the season so they may be relevant.





czmom said:


> Cinderella's castle is GORGEOUS at night all lit up. One thing I don't understand about the DL castle is why the lights are turned off and on. Am I correct that it is only lit up certain parts of the night? I would think they would have the lights off during the day, then a lighting ceremony when it gets dark and then the lights stay on all night.



*czmom --*

The Winter Castle lights go on and off as part of the Enchantment Lighting ceremony, as Jamie mentioned, and then after a certain point the icicle lights stay on for the rest of the evening.  The key is to get your PhotoPass and other group shots in front of the Castle when the icicle lights are on.  I had unfortunate timing and once arrived at the Castle just as the lights turned off, and so the background of my PhotoPass picture was on the dull side.  But when the icicles are on, it's fantastic!





DisneyJamieCA said:


> They do the lighting ceremony a few times a night. After the last one (I want to say 8pm maybe) the lights do stay on for the remainder of the night. There will be the times in the times guide.



*Jamie --*

I can never recall what time it is that the lights turn on and stay on for the night.  Is it really as early as 8 p.m.?  I got my group picture in front of the Castle with the lights on after 11 p.m., but I didn't pay attention to when they turned on for the last time that evening.




CassieScraps said:


> Sherry,
> 
> The budget is ginormous, lol.   But, I think it's money well spent! And bonus is there won't be a bunch of presents to keep up with.   Just a couple of souvenirs and memories.
> 
> It's funny, but my DD2 will not stop talking about DLR so I think the other kids are on ignore.  Just this morning, she was laying in bed with me talking about how "Mommy and Sissy and I had breakfast with Captain Hook.  When can we eat with Hook again Mommy?  That was fun."    She says things like this all day, so I am hoping that if I do slip up again, they will think I'm talking to her about where we've been, not where we are going.
> 
> DH is placing bets on how long until I spill the beans.   I said "Not until Santa tells them on December 21st!"



*Cassie --*

Even if you spilled the beans (intentionally or unintentionally), I think it will still be an awesome trip.  How could it not be?  Hopefully the trip can remain a surprise until 12/21, but if not it will be wonderful anyway!





egritz said:


> They were advised to watch the Fireworks from BOTH the main hub & also in front of Small World.  If you only have one night to view fireworks, which location would you choose? I'm guessing Small World....but want your 2 cents.
> 
> And on that note, for a mid-week viewing of the fireworks, the 2nd week of December, what time do we need to stake out our spot and should we bring a blanket to sit on?  I have a 2 year old so it will be likely that she will be doing something with her grandparents while DH and I save us a spot. (we are planning on fireworks for Tuesday 12/10, but if that doesn't work out due to weather or something else comes up, our other options are Monday, Wednesday, or Thursday of that week.)
> 
> And I'll ask this again since it didn't get answered before (Sherry I know you tried to help draw attention to the question, thank you!)  Any suggestions for fireworks and night-time photography without using a tri-pod, using a DSLR?



*egritz --*

You're welcome.  If I can't answer something I always try to make a point of remembering who can.  I'm glad that figment_jii posted a reply for you.  Also, *Bret/mvf-m11c* is a great fireworks photographer (though he uses a Nikon and you use a Canon, correct?).  His TR thread (it's one single thread filled with many trip reports, like mine is) is jam-packed with awesome fireworks shots and World of Color shots, and they only get better with each trip he takes.  (You probably saw some of his photos on page 1 of this Superthread, and you'll see more when we get to fireworks week!)  Bret got some of his tips from fellow DIS'er PrincessInOz as well (she follows his thread).

Maybe you should post in Bret's TR thread over in the DL TR section and ask the fireworks photography question there, and both he and PrincessInOz can offer ideas?  He will definitely answer if you post in his TR.






Shih-Tzu said:


> I didn't realize when I booked my trip today that I will be there during the transition from "regular" to "Holiday"
> I have seen WDW holiday decorations, etc.  Can't wait to see these ones.



Welcome, *Shih-Tzu*!

I'm glad you found your way to this thread, even though you didn't realize your trip would involve any part of the holiday season!

On which date in November will you be arriving at DLR?  That will help determine exactly how much "holiday" you will get in your trip!  (Certain things are up and running by certain dates; other things come a little later.)





figment_jii said:


> ...This example is with 1/60th and camera selected ISO and aperture.  When reduced in size (e.g., to 500 pixels), it's hard to see the shake.  If you view it at full size you'll see more of the shake, plus the "noise" from the ISO.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For some nighttime things you can try using stationary objects in lieu of a tripod.  Trash cans, railings, sign posts, etc. can all be used to help reduce or eliminate motion.
> 
> In the end, I would practice to see what works best for you.  Go outside at night and take photos.    Good luck!
> 
> *P.S. Sherry E...does this count for this week's theme? *



*figment_jii --*

It's a Winter Castle photo.  As long as you took the photo, it counts as an entry into Theme Week!




egritz said:


> Yeah, I know i'm probably not going to get really great fireworks pictures, I'm actually considering not even trying and just enjoy the show.
> I def want to try and get the castle at night, BUT if I fail miserably, does anyone know if the stock photo's with the photopass+ during Christmas time have winter pictures of DL included? I wouldn't mind using DL's stock photos in lieu of my own for my photo-book backgrounds.



*egritz --*

The last I heard/checked, there were some (but not many) holiday pictures on the stock CD.  Maybe more have been added since I last looked into it?


----------



## figment_jii

Sherry E said:


> It's a Winter Castle photo.  As long as you took the photo, it counts as an entry into Theme Week!


Yup, I took it!  

To *egritz* - I don't know about Photopass, but you can also probably ask here on the board. Some folks will probably be willing to share their photos with you, as long as you promise you're not using them for commercial purposes.


----------



## mom2rtk

figment_jii said:


> Yup, I took it!
> 
> To *egritz* - I don't know about Photopass, but you can also probably ask here on the board. Some folks will probably be willing to share their photos with you, as long as you promise you're not using them for commercial purposes.



You can also ask on the photography board. People post there every now and then looking for specific shots to use for scrapbooks or whatnot.


----------



## egritz

mom2rtk said:


> You can also ask on the photography board. People post there every now and then looking for specific shots to use for scrapbooks or whatnot.



 I didn't realize there was a photography board. Oh boy, I could get in trouble if I find it, lol!



figment_jii said:


> To *egritz* - I don't know about Photopass, but you can also probably ask here on the board. Some folks will probably be willing to share their photos with you, as long as you promise you're not using them for commercial purposes.




That is something I was considering asking if there is a picture that I think will work really well that I can't get. It would only be for personal photobooks for my parents and myself, I wish I was a good enough photographer to have commerical products, but not is not in the cards for me, lol.



Sherry E said:


> You're welcome.  If I can't answer something I always try to make a point of remembering who can.  I'm glad that figment_jii posted a reply for you.  Also, *Bret/mvf-m11c* is a great fireworks photographer (though he uses a Nikon and you use a Canon, correct?).  His TR thread (it's one single thread filled with many trip reports, like mine is) is jam-packed with awesome fireworks shots and World of Color shots, and they only get better with each trip he takes.  (You probably saw some of his photos on page 1 of this Superthread, and you'll see more when we get to fireworks week!)  Bret got some of his tips from fellow DIS'er PrincessInOz as well (she follows his thread).
> 
> Maybe you should post in Bret's TR thread over in the DL TR section and ask the fireworks photography question there, and both he and PrincessInOz can offer ideas?  He will definitely answer if you post in his TR.
> 
> *egritz --*
> 
> The last I heard/checked, there were some (but not many) holiday pictures on the stock CD.  Maybe more have been added since I last looked into it?



I'm going to try and dig out our photopass+ CD's from years past, i don't think I have EVER looked at the stock photos that they send with the voucher.  I'll hunt down the TR's too.

How you remember that I shoot with a Canon is beyond me ;-)


----------



## mom2rtk

Sherry E said:


> *Janet --*
> 
> I think that getting into double digits is a huge milestone in the trip planning process!  Triple digits just seems so far away.
> 
> I'm glad that you can rest easy about your son now, and start to shift focus!
> 
> Hopefully some of the remaining themes will be of interest to you.  They may not have the 'wow' appeal of the Winter castle and IASW Holiday, but they focus on different aspects of the season so they may be relevant.



Thanks Sherry, I'm sure there will be plenty to get me excited. I'm enjoying seeing all the photos. Who knows..... maybe I'll eventually book our flights and get even more excited! 



egritz said:


> I didn't realize there was a photography board. Oh boy, I could get in trouble if I find it, lol!



Have fun, and try not to blame me for any trouble you get into. 

http://www.disboards.com/forumdisplay.php?f=97


----------



## egritz

mom2rtk said:


> Have fun, and try not to blame me for any trouble you get into.
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/forumdisplay.php?f=97



Oh Boy.........you've done it now. between this thread & that board I have plenty to waste my down-time away at work, lol!


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

I actually have no idea what time the final lighting is. I just know the one we watched was the final of the night ( I think!) and it was pretty soon after the evening parade. I'll have to go back and look at the time stamp. So really, I don't know.


----------



## egritz

On the very first page, the 3rd post, Sherry has links to previous years' hours which includes special events like the castle lighting, parades, fireworks, WOC, etc.


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

egritz said:


> On the very first page, the 3rd post, Sherry has links to previous years' hours which includes special events like the castle lighting, parades, fireworks, WOC, etc.



Thank you! I just checked it and last year the final one was at 8:30, so I was right


----------



## u2pixi

Wow, this weeks photos are amazing!!! 

Thanks everyone- the countdown is definitely on now!!


----------



## tdashgirl

u2pixi said:


> Wow, this weeks photos are amazing!!!


 Agreed!  This was so lovely to look at today  I can't wait!!!


----------



## Shih-Tzu

Sherry E said:


> Welcome, *Shih-Tzu*!
> 
> I'm glad you found your way to this thread, even though you didn't realize your trip would involve any part of the holiday season!
> 
> On which date in November will you be arriving at DLR?  That will help determine exactly how much "holiday" you will get in your trip!  (Certain things are up and running by certain dates; other things come a little later.)



We arrive on 9 Nov (late) and depart on 16 Nov (early) - so that's 6 days of park (but I could only get a 5 day hopper???)

I suspect that we will get to see parts of the park both with and without decorations.  I said to DH last night "They'll have some Christmas decorations up...".  He just rolled his eyes.


----------



## Elk Grove Chris

figment_jii said:


> Without a tripod, you are really going to have a hard time getting those shots with the nice long trailing bursts without to much shake/blur.  There are many schools of thought, but I generally pick the longest shutter speed that I can hold the camera steady (or mostly steady) and let the camera select the ISO and aperture.  If I'm not moving (i.e., not a ride), I can generally get by with 1/60th or 1/30th shutter speeds.  Those speeds work okay for the fireworks themselves, but it's tough if you're trying to get photos of Tinkerbell.
> 
> This example is with 1/60th and camera selected ISO and aperture.  When reduced in size (e.g., to 500 pixels), it's hard to see the shake.  If you view it at full size you'll see more of the shake, plus the "noise" from the ISO.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For some nighttime things you can try using stationary objects in lieu of a tripod.  Trash cans, railings, sign posts, etc. can all be used to help reduce or eliminate motion.
> 
> In the end, I would practice to see what works best for you.  Go outside at night and take photos.    Good luck!
> 
> P.S. Sherry E...does this count for this week's theme?



Good advice, use a light pole or a trash can to stabilize shots without a tripod. As Figment said, they won't be the best shots, but they will capture the essence of the fireworks. This shot was handheld, not great for the trailing fireworks but got Dumbo pretty good (had something similar for Tink but cannot find it at the moment):


----------



## taaren

My goodness I love all these castle shots! The ones with the fireworks in them are especially stunning!


crystal1313 said:


> So, I have a question.....we usually go in the beginning of December.  My DH just informed me that he has hardly any vacation, but gets the last two weeks off in December no matter what (he works for a college-and school is closed).  I know the last two weeks are incredibly crazy...but can anyone tell me how crazy?  We have a DS5 and DS4.  Tentatively thinking Dec. 21-24.  Am I nuts for even thinking about it?  (for reference, we go quite often, so it wouldn't be a once in a lifetime trip)


Go anyways! The one time I went the week after Xmas it was the most crowded trip ever, but also the one where we experienced the most random acts of kindness from other guests ... I've never seen such a cheerful group of people crammed together.
Btw, I work in Martinez (live in Cordelia), so hi neighbor! 


CassieScraps said:


> I have to convince my hubby that the DSLR is the way to go.  Plus the PhotoPass+, lol.  And probably even the P&S for the kids to carry.   This is really a once in a lifetime trip for us since the kids are getting older and I want to make the biggest scrapbook ever!


Photopass+ is amazing ... I'm currently trying to talk my friends into splitting it with me, loved all the shots we got with it last year in Florida. Of course I'm also trying to talk the friends into a character dinner, but they're very willing to be led down the dark path of "just one more thing" to the trip ... biggest scrapbook ever is awesome ... so many memories.


czmom said:


> While Cinderella's Castle may be bigger, I am looking forward to seeing a different castle all lit up this year.  And I honestly think that the DL castle is decorated prettier during the day than the MK castle. I love the snow!


They're very different. Cinderella's Castle is breathtakingly grand. The Sleeping Beauty gives you that charmed feeling like you just stepped into a fairy tale, or an holiday story book.


----------



## jacs1234

I just can't wait till my trip.


----------



## Phoenixrising

I'm at 87 days and counting. The Edmonton trip is definitely on, thanks to settling my claim with the insurance co. Still trying to plan that trip, but can't book anything until the wedding invitation comes in. Am relieved I've got this whole claim over and done with so that I can move on with my life without it hanging over my head all the time. I'm really looking forward to my trip, and am counting down the days till I can run away from home!!! Kids are ready to kill me, but I don't care!! Hopefully flying them to the wedding will make up for the fact I'm going to DL without them.


----------



## becd

I cannot wait for mine either!  Tell me this though, am I insane that I booked our return flight through LAX?  The last one I could hit from SNA on a week day and still expect my DS-6 twins to attend school the next day left at 2:30, while the one out of LAX leaves a little before 6:00 and is a non-stop (the SNA one has a Denver connection).  My thinking is that even with rush hour traffic I can stay at the parks until almost 3:00, thereby optimizing that last day.  Is this crazy???  I am factoring in rush hour traffic and I am not using the Express Bus or renting a car so won't have those delays.  Any advice would be appreciated!


----------



## Phoenixrising

I would say it's plausible, but I may suggest you leave slightly earlier to compensate for LA rush hour traffic. What I'm doing is completely insane, flying the 4 of us to a wedding 2 days before my DL trip, returning late in the evening the night before my solo trip. Then fly out the next morning to DL via SNA. Ah the things we do for family. At least Anaheim is far warmer than where I'll be flying to just prior to the solo trip. I can go to DL to warm up.


----------



## farmfresh

Hello Christmas threaders!
Does anyone know when the Holiday tour is available to book, and what times it runs (roughly)?
and...does anyone know if the Disney hotels offer a Christmas dinner menu over this time? (we'll be there 13-16 Dec)

Thanks!


,


----------



## figment_jii

becd said:


> I cannot wait for mine either!  Tell me this though, am I insane that I booked our return flight through LAX?  The last one I could hit from SNA on a week day and still expect my DS-6 twins to attend school the next day left at 2:30, while the one out of LAX leaves a little before 6:00 and is a non-stop (the SNA one has a Denver connection).  My thinking is that even with rush hour traffic I can stay at the parks until almost 3:00, thereby optimizing that last day.  Is this crazy???  I am factoring in rush hour traffic and I am not using the Express Bus or renting a car so won't have those delays.  Any advice would be appreciated!



I agree with the PP...I would personally allow a little more time.  It takes about 45 minutes to get from DLR to LAX...but I would add some time for traffic and unexpected delays.  The airport suggests getting there about 90 minutes before the flight.  LAX always seems so busy to me, so I would aim to be there closer to 2 hours early.  I'd rather have to wait at the airport if I'm early, opposed to being late and missing my flight.  I would probably think about leaving for the airport between 2 and 2:30 pm.


----------



## funatdisney

I almost didn't make this week! Been pretty busy and well ya know. Here are a few I have of the Sleeping Beauty" Winter Castle:

From 2010:


----------



## ksromack

CassieScraps said:


> ME! ME! ME!
> 
> I am working on our mini album from May's trip and I have about $200 worth of saved shopping carts around the 'net stuffed full of new Disney stuff to make this upcoming trips album.  I just need to wait for payday!



Oh my.....I'm the same way .


----------



## Sherry E

I'm glad you got your photos in, *Liza*, before the new theme kicks off tomorrow.  I wondered what had happened to you all week because I knew you at least had Winter Castle photos, if not Main Street photos as well (Main Street is part of the theme too).


Anyway, I have been meaning to get back to this thread to post some final Main Street photos and also give some replies to a few of the posts that have come in over the last several days, but I will have to come back in a short while and do those things.  I have to sign off right now.


----------



## Cheshirecatty

farmfresh said:


> Hello Christmas threaders!
> Does anyone know when the Holiday tour is available to book, and what times it runs (roughly)?
> and...does anyone know if the Disney hotels offer a Christmas dinner menu over this time? (we'll be there 13-16 Dec)
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> ,



Hi *farmfresh*!

You can book the *Holiday Time at Disneyland Tour* 30 days out, and I believe last year, our tour started at 3:30pm.  The tour concludes in time for you to see the Holiday Parade(and get you reserved seat and goodies)!

There are some fun Holiday food offerings you can take advantage of during the Holiday period at the Resort(treats, and a few special entrées, here and there), but as far as a "traditional Christmas Dinner menu" at the Disney property hotels, I believe those are only offered on Christmas Day itself(someone will correct me if that's wrong).


----------



## farmfresh

Thanks - I'm going to schedule that tour for the day we arrive- seems like a great way to start the trip, and it would make the most of an arrival day! The photos posted are fantastic- can't wait to see this myself!


----------



## Mickeybell

Getting a castle picture in under the wire!


----------



## t2simon

Love all the pictures!  It's getting me so excited for our trip Dec 19-24!  I can't wait...Disney at Christmas!


----------



## Cheshirecatty

*Mickeybell*, your Castle pic is gorgeous!

I love that you were able to capture it void of people!


----------



## Mickeybell

Cheshirecatty said:


> *Mickeybell*, your Castle pic is gorgeous!
> 
> I love that you were able to capture it void of people!



Thanks.


----------



## Sherry E

I have said in the Halloween Superthread before that I never trust it when we have a fairly mild August in SoCal because it usually means that September is going to pick up all of that 'delayed' Summer heat.  It's already begun to get uncomfortably warm in the last couple of days, but in a few days -- by mid-week -- it is supposed to be right around 100 degrees in L.A.  There is no logical reason why it should be 100 degrees in L.A. in September.  I hate it when it starts to heat up as we wind down the last weeks of Summer!  It's supposed to be getting cooler, not warmer!

The great news is that we made it through August with NO announcements about any kind of paid Christmas party -- so I am certain that we are now 100% in the clear and there will not be a hard ticket party this year!

Anyway, *Mickeybell *-- you earned another entry into the random draw.  There will be a new Theme for the week starting tomorrow!

​



Shih-Tzu said:


> We arrive on 9 Nov (late) and depart on 16 Nov (early) - so that's 6 days of park (but I could only get a 5 day hopper???)
> 
> I suspect that we will get to see parts of the park both with and without decorations.  I said to DH last night "They'll have some Christmas decorations up...".  He just rolled his eyes.



*Shih-Tzu --*

I can give you a good idea of what you will see and not see in terms of decor, holiday entertainment, etc., so you and your DH know what to expect!

Since the holiday season is supposedly beginning (officially) on Tuesday, 11/12, this means that many things will be up and running in time for the Veterans Day weekend preceding 11/12.

On your arrival date of 11/9, I would guess that most decorations in the 2 parks will already be up -- that will include the themed decor in New Orleans Square, A Bug's Land, Frontierland, Toon Town, Buena Vista Street and Cars Land.

I am guessing that It's a Small World Holiday will be open and running in time for the holiday weekend, so if not on 11/8 I would guess that it will be open by 11/9.

Haunted Mansion Holiday will be running (it opens on 9/13 and stays open for the rest of the year).

I think that the Believe in Holiday Magic fireworks (with snow on Main Street) will probably be running by 11/9 as well.  The Christmas Fantasy Parade may not begin until 11/11 or 11/12.  The Winter Castle may not light up in its icicle lights until 11/12.

The Jingle Jangle Jamboree will probably not open until 11/12.

The new World of Color - Winter Dreams is said to be starting on Friday, 11/15, but I wouldn't be shocked if Disney manages to start it on 11/12, when the season officially begins.

Santa will be at his posts in DL and DCA on 11/12, and the Bell Ringers will be jingling out tunes on Buena Vista Street on that date too.

All holiday treats and goodies should be available on or even before 11/8, with the exception of certain things like tamales - which probably will not appear in the parks until Thanksgiving.  Likewise, there will be plenty of holiday merchandise in the stores when you arrive.

Downtown Disney may or may not have an ice rink again this year, and if so it might be up by 11/12.  But Downtown Disney often doesn't play holiday music until closer to Thanksgiving.  However, World of Disney will probably be decorated.

The 3 Disney hotels will not be decorated until closer to Thanksgiving.

So, really, by the end of your trip on 11/16 you should have gotten the full Disneyland Resort holiday experience, minus the hotels' festivities and possibly some Downtown Disney festivities.  Even if Winter Dreams didn't begin until 11/15 you'd still be able to see it before you leave.





farmfresh said:


> Hello Christmas threaders!
> Does anyone know when the Holiday tour is available to book, and what times it runs (roughly)?
> and...does anyone know if the Disney hotels offer a Christmas dinner menu over this time? (we'll be there 13-16 Dec)
> 
> Thanks!
> ,



*farmfresh --*

I just wanted to say that I'm so glad you decided to join in here with us!  Hopefully we can all help to make your holiday trip a great one. 

You probably noticed that there is a post about holiday food/treats/dining on Page 1 of this thread.  As Cheshirecatty mentioned, the specific dinner menu may be reserved for Christmas Eve and Christmas Day, but there will be all sorts of seasonal goodies to eat, including beignets, pumpkin pie, Yule logs (usually at Plaza Inn), tamales, candy canes, peppermint ice cream, peppermint fudge, shortbread cookies, gingerbread cookies, etc.  

I think -- though I could be wrong -- that Cafe Orleans or the French Market even makes some special holiday crepes in December as well.




t2simon said:


> Love all the pictures!  It's getting me so excited for our trip Dec 19-24!  I can't wait...Disney at Christmas!



*t2simon --*

Welcome to the thread!  What you have just seen (as far as photos) was the 4th week in our Theme Week Countdown.  Prior to Main Street/Winter Castle week we did It's a Small World Holiday/Fantasyland week, New Orleans Square/Haunted Mansion Holiday week and Disneyland Resort Christmas Trees & Wreaths week!  Tomorrow (9/2) there will be a brand new weekly theme, and then we will have 15 more themes coming after that, all the way up to early November!  

So stay tuned, as the photos will be rolling in for weeks to come!


----------



## Sherry E

On this last day of *Main Street/Sleeping Beauty's Winter Castle Theme Week* (a new theme is coming tomorrow), I am finally getting around to sharing more photos from *Main Street*!

*From 2011 -*






















































































*From 2010 -*

















































​


----------



## Sherry E

*Continuing on along Main Street, 2010 --





























































































2012 -

















































*​


----------



## funatdisney

*Sherry E*, your pictures capture the charming Christmas Main Street decor feel so completely, I can hear the clopping of the Main Street Trolly Horse and the Christmas music in the back round. 

Great pictures as always!


----------



## KCmike

*Sherry E* those pics are wonderful.  I wish I could give you an entry into the sweepstakes!  

So many wonderful captures down and inside mainstreet.  Bravo!


----------



## t2simon

Sherry E, thanks for the welcome!  I actually did go back to the beginning of the Theme Weeks to see what its all about...and I like it a lot!  I love your Main Street pictures....it's like being there!

I'm so excited I can't stand it...I can't wait to share my pics with you all!!!


----------



## pattyduke34

*Sherry E*  Love the new Main Street pictures...Even though I am going to Disneyland in Oct, I am most looking forward to my Christmas trip.. those pictures make me homesick!


----------



## tdashgirl

Agreed with everyone else, Sherry your photos were


----------



## ksromack

Sherry!!!!!  I could just cry looking at your photos.  I could almost taste the gingerbread and peppermints.  If I had the means, I would decorate my home the same way that Main Street decorates its windows . I am going to make those candy cane snowflakes for sure.....and if I can find plastic candy canes I could keep them and display them every year.  I guess it'll depend on how "plasticky" they look .  

Question.....how does one ride the trolley or other Main Street vehicles?  Is it something offered to the public?


----------



## mom2rtk

What an awesome and yummy tour of Main Street Sherry!


----------



## lucysmom

Sherry, your window pictures are amazing! I am looking forward to spending more time gazing this year. Last year I did notice a cardboard box in a window at DCA that was the exact same box of ornaments that my mother had. It must have been from the 40's or 50's, I guess. Maybe it was older. I don't know the back story from my mother about when she got that box, but it sure did bring back memories for me seeing it in that window.


----------



## twinky

Your pics are the best and so are you, for running this thread. Whether you'll be in DLR or not, it really helps to build excitement for the holidays!!


----------



## Sherry E

Good morning, and Happy Labor Day everyone!  (Is it odd that it is barely past 8:00 a.m. here in SoCal and yet I can smell my neighbors' grill next door?  They are getting an early start, I guess!)

I just finished the new theme for this week, so I will put that up in the next post, following this one...




funatdisney said:


> *Sherry E*, your pictures capture the charming Christmas Main Street decor feel so completely, I can hear the clopping of the Main Street Trolly Horse and the Christmas music in the back round.
> 
> Great pictures as always!



Thank you for the kind words, *Liza*!

I love that clopping sound!  I also love that some of the Main Street vehicle drivers toot and beep out a few holiday tunes on their horns when they are feeling particularly festive.  I've heard them honk out "Jingle Bells," "Deck the Halls" and "We Wish You a Merry Christmas."



KCmike said:


> *Sherry E* those pics are wonderful.  I wish I could give you an entry into the sweepstakes!
> 
> So many wonderful captures down and inside mainstreet.  Bravo!



Thank you so much, *Mike*!

No entries for me into the random draw, but that's okay!  I'm glad I finally had the time to get back here and throw in some final photos to the theme before we moved on to a new theme.

I really wanted to make a point of showing a lot of those little details of Main Street that are not as commonly noticed.  I think that people tend to look at the obvious decorations out in the open, both in the daytime and nighttime, but those window displays (some of which are right on the main strip and some of which are around corners, kind of tucked away) are often overlooked -- and they pack a big punch in terms of setting up the overall festive atmosphere with color and quaint little touches.




t2simon said:


> Sherry E, thanks for the welcome!  I actually did go back to the beginning of the Theme Weeks to see what its all about...and I like it a lot!  I love your Main Street pictures....it's like being there!
> 
> I'm so excited I can't stand it...I can't wait to share my pics with you all!!!



*t2simon --*

You're welcome, and thank you!  The Theme Week Countdown is now in its 3rd year, but this is the biggest and best one so far, I think.  Everyone has really stepped up and contributed some amazing shots.

I know that we can't wait for you to share your photos too! It seems like each person is able to capture something that is different, or that the rest of us haven't quite seen.  So it is always a wonderful revelation and a surprise when we get to see a brand new set of photos.




pattyduke34 said:


> *Sherry E*  Love the new Main Street pictures...Even though I am going to Disneyland in Oct, I am most looking forward to my Christmas trip.. those pictures make me homesick!



*pattyduke34 --*

Thank you!  Your Halloween Time trip will be great fun, but I think that nothing compares to the holiday season on many different levels.  




tdashgirl said:


> Agreed with everyone else, Sherry your photos were



Thank you, *Tania*!




ksromack said:


> Sherry!!!!!  I could just cry looking at your photos.  I could almost taste the gingerbread and peppermints.  If I had the means, I would decorate my home the same way that Main Street decorates its windows . I am going to make those candy cane snowflakes for sure.....and if I can find plastic candy canes I could keep them and display them every year.  I guess it'll depend on how "plasticky" they look .
> 
> Question.....how does one ride the trolley or other Main Street vehicles?  Is it something offered to the public?



*Kathy --*

Thank you!  I was lucky to get those window display photos in here at the last minute, but I felt it was important to represent that aspect of Main Street as well.  It's like a whole different layer of Main Street that is overlooked.  Some of those windows are so detailed and/or colorful, and some are kind of hidden away around corners and you have to actually seek them out.

I love the look of cookies and candy as decorations!  I know what you mean -- as long as whatever it is doesn't look too plasticky, it can make for great decorations.  I was saying in the Halloween Superthread last week that I don't necessarily eat candy corn, but I love the look of candy corn in glass dishes or jars during the Fall, just for decorative purposes.  Same thing with jelly beans at Easter and conversation hearts around Valentine's Day -- I don't really eat them, but if displayed right they make great decorations!

Candy canes are both colorful and decorative, and they have that great shape that can lend itself to some interesting, creative designs.  Cookies (even fake ones!) just have that warm, comfortable, inviting look to them.

All of the Main Street transportation is available to everyone to ride and enjoy!  (That's something that is no longer available at WDW, correct?)




mom2rtk said:


> What an awesome and yummy tour of Main Street Sherry!



Thank you, *Janet*!

Those window displays are some of my favorite things about DLR, but particularly about Main Street.  They really do add to the overall charm and holiday feeling.


Next weekly theme is coming up!!!


----------



## Sherry E

_*Its Monday -- and its time for the Theme Week Countdown!!*_



*10 Weeks Until the
Holiday Season Begins at Disneyland Resort!!!! *​

_*With each new week will come a different Disneyland Resort holiday theme!

As I have previously mentioned in this Superthread, Ill be showcasing a particular aspect of DLR's holiday celebration each week until early November.  There are many more themes to come over the next couple of months, including 9 main weekly themes (a new one every Monday through October 28, 2013); 6 mini-themes which will be featured each day from 10/29/13  11/3/13, and a final Holiday Cornucopia theme on Monday, November 4th (there will be more details about what the Cornucopia can include when we get closer to that date!).

Theme Week Countdowns are a great way to keep the photos rolling in on a regular basis and build anticipation for November at the Disneyland Resort!  They are also a way to display the different elements, nuances and details of the Holidays at DLR that may be totally new to some visitors...or previously unnoticed/undiscovered by others.  Finally, this is an excellent way for our Theme Week Countdown participants to shine a light on their wonderful photos and attract visitors to their Trip Reports, blogs, etc.  

Last week, we strolled along Main Street to soak in its small town holiday charm, and onward to the sparkling Sleeping Beautys Winter Castle, resplendent in snow and icicle lights.  Previously we enjoyed the Yuletide season around the world as we sailed through Its a Small World Holiday.  Before that we journeyed down the mystical, musical alleys of New Orleans Square and enjoyed Christmas with a Mardi Gras twist, including balconies draped in beads and lampposts adorned with mysterious masks.  We also paid a visit to New Orleans Squares most famous residence and met its temporary houseguest, Jack Skellington, as he attempted to put a bit of a nightmarish Halloween spin on the Yuletide season in Haunted Mansion Holiday.  The week prior to that we discovered the many different types of themed Christmas Trees and Wreaths around Disneyland Resort.  

Sowhat will be our fifth theme of 2013?  As today is Labor Day  a day of fun and merriment in its own right  what better way to celebrate this holiday than with fireworks and a parade?...*_





*In the Spotlight this Week......

A CHRISTMAS FANTASY PARADE  and BELIEVEIN HOLIDAY MAGIC FIREWORKS!!!*​




_* Almost nothing says Disneyland more than a parade.  Disneylands parades are a longtime staple of the Happiest Place on Earth, and they bring smiles to the people who stop and watch these joyful processions.  

A Christmas Fantasy Parade is no different.  Most of our favorite and beloved Disney characters are decked out in their holiday finery, and they are joined by a familiar figure in a white beard and red suit as they march and frolic down the street.  Gingerbread men with flattened, burnt bottoms, reindeer, toy soldiers and chubby-cheeked snowmen also dance along to the happy music that will not only have you tapping your feet but will linger in your head.  In fact, anyone who has seen A Christmas Fantasy Parade can probably still hum the melody of its catchy theme song, even today.  *_ 

_* Another event that says Disneyland is fireworks.  Bundle up with your loved ones and a cup of hot cocoa and enjoy the splashes of green and red that dot the sky during the dazzling BelieveIn Holiday Magic spectacle.  This very moving show is sure to bring a tear to your eye, both because of the holiday music and the overall message of the narration.  The fireworks culminate in the Winter Castle and the trees surrounding the hub becoming aglow in icicles.  The code word is: reindeer.  For the finale, tiny flecks of snow fall on Main Street, at Small World Mall and near New Orleans Square, and a faint scent of freshly baked holiday treats fills the air.

If you are visiting Disneyland Resort for the holiday season, dont leave without seeing these two longstanding, beloved traditions  A Christmas Fantasy Parade and BelieveIn Holiday Magic Fireworks!  There are some rumors to indicate that these annual events could, perhaps, become part of a hard ticket party in future years and removed from the roster of nightly seasonal entertainment for all to enjoy, or scaled back to a more limited schedule.  While we do not know if these scenarios will come to fruition, the entertainment landscape at Disneyland Resort is forever changing and it is always a possibility that some of the venerable parades and fireworks shows could be replaced with newer events.
*_ 




_* A Christmas Fantasy Parade
















































































BelieveIn Holiday Magic Fireworks

















































*_​


_*Please feel free to post your photos of Disneyland Resorts A Christmas Fantasy Parade and BelieveIn Holiday Magic fireworks all this week, through Sunday, September 8th.  

I KNOW that some of our participants have some awe-inspiring, out-of-this-world photos to share for this theme, so be prepared to be amazed!

Then, stay tuned for our sixth theme on Monday, September 9th!!  Some great themes are coming up in future weeks, so get your photos ready!*_


----------



## Sherry E

lucysmom said:


> Sherry, your window pictures are amazing! I am looking forward to spending more time gazing this year. Last year I did notice a cardboard box in a window at DCA that was the exact same box of ornaments that my mother had. It must have been from the 40's or 50's, I guess. Maybe it was older. I don't know the back story from my mother about when she got that box, but it sure did bring back memories for me seeing it in that window.



Thank you, *lucysmom*!

Yes!  Those Buena Vista Street window displays were quite charming and authentic-looking in some spots (I am guessing that's where you saw the box of ornaments like what your mother had?).  I think that BVS and Main Street both benefit from having those wonderful retro themes, and so any window displays that are put up are so fitting with those themes -- and yet, I would bet that many people don't take the time to look at the displays closely because it's crowded or because there is not enough time.  

Really, those window displays are almost hidden treasures.  Some of them are really obvious, right out along Main Street and easy to see, but some you won't see unless you turn a corner.  For example, there is a spot I used to like to sit on the side of the Market House (I'm sure it will be impossible to sit there now, with Starbucks taking over), while eating my peppermint ice cream or gingerbread cookies, but it is tucked way in the back towards the restrooms.  There are/were some interesting window displays just in that little area alone.




twinky said:


> Your pics are the best and so are you, for running this thread. Whether you'll be in DLR or not, it really helps to build excitement for the holidays!!



*twinky --*

Thank you so much for the kind words!  This thread is a great joy for me -- that's not to say that it doesn't take some time and work, because it certainly does.  It pays off, though!  I adore the holiday season in general and all that Disneyland offers for that season so I like to share my enthusiasm with others, as well as provide a good source of information for research and planning, and create a fun, entertaining way of showcasing all of the fantastic details through everyone's amazing photos!

Speaking of which...wait until you see some of the photos that roll in from our DIS'ers for this week's theme (Christmas Fantasy Parade and Believe in Holiday Magic Fireworks) -- they will be absolutely breathtaking!


----------



## twinky




----------



## mvf-m11c

These are my favorite Holiday theme shows during the Christmas season at DL. 

BelieveIn Holiday Magic fireworks with firework trails
















































































I will have pictures of "A Christmas Fantasy" parade pictures shortly.


----------



## mvf-m11c

A Christmas Fantasy parade






























































































































This is the first part of "A Christmas Fantasy" parade and I will have more later on today.


----------



## twinky

Sherry E said:


> *twinky --*
> 
> Thank you so much for the kind words!  This thread is a great joy for me -- that's not to say that it doesn't take some time and work, because it certainly does.  It pays off, though!  I adore the holiday season in general and all that Disneyland offers for that season so I like to share my enthusiasm with others, as well as provide a good source of information for research and planning, and create a fun, entertaining way of showcasing all of the fantastic details through everyone's amazing photos!



Your time and hard work are much enjoyed and appreciated!


----------



## mvf-m11c

A Christmas Fantasy parade


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

mvf-m11c - all of your pictures, but most especially those fireworks pictures, are simply amazing!


----------



## dolphingirl47

Wow! I am glad that there is a daytime version of the parade. I am not sure what I love more: the parade or the fireworks. I can't wait to see them next year.

Corinna


----------



## Axlcat

Amazing photos!  Thanks to everyone for sharing them.

I believe it's been confirmed that the holiday WOC officially begins November 15, but I'm hoping the parade and fireworks start on November 12.  Just to be safe, I made Saturday our last full day at the parks so we can see as much as possible. 

Disney seems reluctant to update their calendar which shows closing times too far in advance.  Does anyone who has experience visiting the parks the week the holiday season begins know if the hours are extended that week just to give people more exposure to all the decorations at night?  It appears from the photos posted so far that the parade runs during the day as well as at night, and I am really hoping to see the nighttime version.


----------



## Sherry E

*twinky --* 

You've got your first entry into the random draw for the $25 Disney gift card because you posted those awesome parade photos!  Thank you again for the kind words!  I'm glad that people stuck around long enough to even notice the photos I posted last night.  I figured they would just tune in again this morning to see what the theme is.


*Bret --* 

Of course I knew that this would be a great Theme Week for you because your fireworks photos are breathtaking!



*Axlcat --*

The date that has been published for Winter Dreams is 11/15, but that doesn't mean too much.  Or what it basically means is that Winter Dreams will not begin any later than that date.  It could still begin early.  There have been other dates that have been officially printed and the reality ended up being different.  For example, the holiday fireworks are always scheduled to officially begin when the season starts but for the last couple of years they have begun on the weekend prior to the start date, a fact which didn't appear on the calendar until later in the game.

IASW Holiday begins before the season officially begins as well.

I think that because Winter Dreams is new, Disney will be aiming to soft open it -- or maybe even do a special "preview" of it before 11/15.  Since the season is officially beginning on 11/12 -- and Veterans Day is on 11/11 -- it is entirely possible that Winter Dreams could debut a little early, but Disney will not announce it in advance unless they arrange a preview.  They generally won't tell anyone when they are soft opening something.  You just kind of have to be in the right place at the right time.

Check the November hours for last year (the season began on 11/12 in 2012 too), but to my knowledge and in my experience (and I have been there on the season's opening day as well as on the day after opening day), the November hours are not extended other than for particular holidays or for weekends.  

Both the parade and the fireworks will begin on the first official day of the season, and probably even before that (at least the fireworks will).


----------



## nerdboyrockstar

I am so, so happy to say I will be at the resort on December 1st - 4th. I'm also so glad to see Sherry E doing a fantastic job with this thread year after year. I'm excited to spend these next weeks in anticipation here with all of you.


----------



## twinky

Sherry E said:


> *twinky --*
> 
> You've got your first entry into the random draw for the $25 Disney gift card because you posted those awesome parade photos!  Thank you again for the kind words!  I'm glad that people stuck around long enough to even notice the photos I posted last night.  I figured they would just tune in again this morning to see what the theme is.



Yay and thanks!


----------



## Sherry E

nerdboyrockstar said:


> I am so, so happy to say I will be at the resort on December 1st - 4th. I'm also so glad to see Sherry E doing a fantastic job with this thread year after year. I'm excited to spend these next weeks in anticipation here with all of you.



Welcome back, *Anthony*!  (As I recall, I think you posted last year in the previous Superthread -- before we hit the page limit and moved to this one.)  I'm glad you are re-joining us as we ride out these next couple of months until the season begins.

Thank you for the kind words!  You can always guess that if you see a Christmas/Holiday Season Superthread or a Halloween Superthread floating around the DIS, I have my hands in it somewhere!  This thread is bigger and better than the previous ones -- lots more info on the first page and a bigger, better Theme Week Countdown.  More people participating. That sort of thing.

So you've got an early December trip planned?!  That's a Sunday - Wednesday, correct?  (I was figuring out the days in my mind.)  That would have been one of my chosen time frames to go.  Instead I think I will be there the following week this year, but that 12/1 - 12/4 would definitely be on my radar.  I think it's a great time because a lot of the Thanksgiving break folks will have gone home, and it's too early for a lot of Christmas breaks to start.  There will still be people there, of course, but because it is in between breaks it cannot possibly be as crazy as it could be at other times.  Plus, you'll get the full array of decorations and festivities at the hotels and in Downtown Disney and all of that -- basically, the full swing of the holiday season but with slightly lower crowds.

You'll have a great time!


----------



## nerdboyrockstar

Sherry E said:


> Welcome back, *Anthony*!  (As I recall, I think you posted last year in the previous Superthread -- before we hit the page limit and moved to this one.)  I'm glad you are re-joining us as we ride out these next couple of months until the season begins.
> 
> Thank you for the kind words!  You can always guess that if you see a Christmas/Holiday Season Superthread or a Halloween Superthread floating around the DIS, I have my hands in it somewhere!  This thread is bigger and better than the previous ones -- lots more info on the first page and a bigger, better Theme Week Countdown.  More people participating. That sort of thing.
> 
> So you've got an early December trip planned?!  That's a Sunday - Wednesday, correct?  (I was figuring out the days in my mind.)  That would have been one of my chosen time frames to go.  Instead I think I will be there the following week this year, but that 12/1 - 12/4 would definitely be on my radar.  I think it's a great time because a lot of the Thanksgiving break folks will have gone home, and it's too early for a lot of Christmas breaks to start.  There will still be people there, of course, but because it is in between breaks it cannot possibly be as crazy as it could be at other times.  Plus, you'll get the full array of decorations and festivities at the hotels and in Downtown Disney and all of that -- basically, the full swing of the holiday season but with slightly lower crowds.
> 
> You'll have a great time!




Exactly! To me, there's no better time to be at the resort then those few weeks before Christmas. Now I'm trying to see if I can swing even a one-night stay at the Grand Californian during that time. Wish me luck and pixie dust.


----------



## Cheshirecatty

*SherryE*--*love* your green lit Castle shot!

*Twinky*--my favorite is your reindeer shot( don't understand why my Hubby thinks they're creepy)!

*mvf-m11c*--I'll agree with a* PP*, your firework shots are *unbelievably* breathtaking--I can't imagine having the skill to take photos like that!


----------



## dtnrhi

I'll be posting a separate thread as well as I think this is info general "fans" would like, but learned my lesson last time that it is appreciated if Christmas info is posted here first. 

On the DisneyParks Blog Entry from August 30 found here it explains that WOC Winter Dreams is having a Luminaria-type aspect. You can submit your own Christmas Cards, and some will be incorporated into the show. It says it is limited to AP's, but then the next page says nothing about it.

It also gives info on the show saying:



> This special holiday version of World of Color will be hosted by Olaf, the loveable snowman from the upcoming feature film from Walt Disney Animation Studios, Frozen.
> Follow Olaf through these dreamlike segments:
> Snow  a breathtaking ride through winter
> Glow  a festive exploration of light
> Enchantment  a DisneyPixar Toy Story version of The Nutcracker
> Spirit  a joyous sing-a-long
> Merry & Bright  a fantastic finale that features holiday light



It sounds interesting, a nod to the old. Really looking forward to the Toy Story Scene!!


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

Here are some parade pictures from last year


----------



## Sherry E

dtnrhi said:


> I'll be posting a separate thread as well as I think this is info general "fans" would like, but learned my lesson last time that it is appreciated if Christmas info is posted here first.
> 
> On the DisneyParks Blog Entry from August 30 found here it explains that WOC Winter Dreams is having a Luminaria-type aspect. You can submit your own Christmas Cards, and some will be incorporated into the show. It says it is limited to AP's, but then the next page says nothing about it.
> 
> It also gives info on the show saying:
> 
> 
> 
> It sounds interesting, a nod to the old. Really looking forward to the Toy Story Scene!!



*dtnrhi --*

Thanks for coming here first.:  Actually, I saw this info on the Blog a couple of days ago and I started to post a link to it in the specific Winter Dreams category on Page 1 last night, but I kept running into "Server is too busy" issues.  So I set it aside and just tried to post my photos instead, figuring I would get back to the Winter Dreams thing later.  I thought that the 'card design' aspect was very interesting!


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

Here are some from 2006/2007



 

 

 

 

 

 



 

 

 

 

 

 

 



 

 

 

 

 

My favorite part of the parade is by far, the snowmen. They are the cutest, roundest little balls of cuteness and I want to take them home.


----------



## Autty40

All the pictures are great!  I can't wait to see them in person!  How do you think a 2 year old will react to the parade and fireworks?  I know all kids are different, but I just wanted to get some feedback.  Thank you!


----------



## Mickeybell

Everyone's pictures are wonderful. *mvf-m11c* your firework pictures are just amazing!  Soooo beautiful!  Me and my kids were wooing and ahhing each of your pictures like we were there watching them live! Ha ha!


----------



## Axlcat

Sherry E said:


> Check the November hours for last year (the season began on 11/12 in 2012 too), but to my knowledge and in my experience (and I have been there on the season's opening day as well as on the day after opening day), the November hours are not extended other than for particular holidays or for weekends.
> 
> Both the parade and the fireworks will begin on the first official day of the season, and probably even before that (at least the fireworks will).



Thanks, Sherry!  I checked the calendar for last year and the parks stayed open until 8:00 during the same weekdays we will be there, but closed at midnight on both Friday and Saturday.  That makes me a happy camper.  

Disboards.com and especially your thread is proving to be a godsend.


----------



## pattyduke34

Here are a few from 2010 & 2011


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

Autty40 said:


> All the pictures are great!  I can't wait to see them in person!  How do you think a 2 year old will react to the parade and fireworks?  I know all kids are different, but I just wanted to get some feedback.  Thank you!



My little one (just shy of 2 on our last trip) loved the parade. I sat on our blanket with the other kids, my mom & our stuff while DH ran around with her a little bit since sitting still that long before the parade was hard and I wanted curb side (front) seats.  We didn't see the fireworks from the hub so I can't comment on that. We did watch them from the balcony of our room, which reminds me I DO have pictures of those to share (although probably a let down after all of these amazing ones already shared). I'm hoping maybe we can watch them from Main Street this year.


----------



## pudinhd

Hi, Everyone!!  Loving all the pictures!!  Here are some parade pictures with fireworks to follow...

BTW, Sherry, ever since I saw this week's pictures theme, I have had the A Christmas Fantasy song running through my head!!!


----------



## pudinhd

These pictures were taken on Christmas day in 2005.  Im not sure which fireworks show this is, but I decided to share them anyway!


----------



## Lucrezia

I just _love_ everyone's photos! I think this is my favorite theme week so far. The parade looks adorable! I watched part of it on YouTube with my nieces and give it a big  Chubby snowman?? Brilliant.  I was *finally* able to get my fiancé Trent to book our trip, thanks in large part to this thread and all its enticing Christmassy-ness...  I'm incredibly thrilled now, especially after weeks and weeks of stalking this thread and being terrified it may not happen for us. But we're going now! Airline, hotel, all booked. We'll be staying in a suite at the GCH from 12/9-12/12 with my nieces, Ana and Lucia. Should be amazing!  Also, I have to give it to you, Sherry, if it weren't for this thread I'm pretty sure my DF wouldn't have come around... so a very, very big


----------



## Cheshirecatty

That's fantastic *Lucrezia*!

How *exciting* for you that everything has finally fallen into place for your trip--I love it when that happens!

You will have an amazing time, I'm sure!


----------



## PHXscuba

pudinhd said:


> BTW, Sherry, ever since I saw this week's pictures theme, I have had the A Christmas Fantasy song running through my head!!!



I had this song stuck in my head for WEEKS after seeing the parade a few years ago. I will gladly have it stuck again if I get to see Christmas Fantasy again!!

Off to host a BBQ ... I will put up my parade pictures in a couple days when I have more time !

PHXscuba


----------



## Pinup Mommy

I completely missed last weeks theme, and have none to share this week, but I am loving everyone's pictures.


----------



## golfdad

These pictures are great!  My wife and I are taking our 4 year old son for the first time to DL on November 16.

Does anyone have any idea when Disney is going to release dates for the Holiday Party at DL?  I can't believe these dates haven't been announced yet except for the first date of November 12.  That's only 10 weeks away!


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

golfdad said:


> These pictures are great!  My wife and I are taking our 4 year old son for the first time to DL on November 16.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea when Disney is going to release dates for the Holiday Party at DL?  I can't believe these dates haven't been announced yet except for the first date of November 12.  That's only 10 weeks away!



I don't believe there will be a holiday party at DL. There hasn't been in the past, although there was rumor of one coming. Sherry thought we'd hear by the end of Aug if there was going to be one this year, so my guess is they are putting it off another year, at least.


----------



## Sherry E

Okay, I didn't quote anyone here because I seem to be having a lot of trouble getting the thread to load.  It's the same thing that happened to me yesterday when I was trying to add something to the Winter Dreams info on page 1, and the same thing that happened when I was typing up a long reply in the Halloween Superthread the other day, only to have it vanish.  I keep getting a crazy "server is too busy" message.  I don't know if that message is popping up for anyone else, but I know that I don't like it!

I read all posts and comments -- even if I don't quote and reply to each one at the moment, I just wanted to make sure everyone knew that I was not deliberately ignoring anyone.

I logged *Bret*, *Jamie*, *pattyduke34* and *pudinhd* into the random draw.  And when I say that this will be a random draw for the $25 gift card, it will be old school!  I am literally writing everyone's names down on paper, folding them up and tossing them into a box.  Then I am shaking up the box to mix all the names up.  When it comes time to draw the winner in November, I will reach my hand into the box and pull out a name.  Old school style!  No newfangled, computerized randomization here!

​
*Lucrezia* -- 

You're welcome!

I am so, so glad to read that you now have a Christmas time trip on the horizon.  Honestly, I was beginning to wonder if the trip was off the table because I hadn't seen you really post here in a few weeks (I saw you mainly in the Halloween Superthread).  I didn't want to ask because I was afraid you'd say the holiday trip wasn't going to happen.  So I am delighted that it is going to happen, and even more delighted that I -- or this thread -- helped in some small way!  I also noticed that your dates are different than what you were originally planning on, but I think the dates you are going will be better in terms of slightly lower crowds than Christmas week crowds.

I love the chubby cheeked snowmen in the parade!  I also love the gingerbread men with the flat bottoms (as though they have been resting on a cookie sheet).

​

*pudinhd --*

I cannot get the song out of my head, and I have not watched the parade since 2011.  That song is forever etched in my brain!


----------



## siskaren

golfdad said:


> These pictures are great!  My wife and I are taking our 4 year old son for the first time to DL on November 16.
> 
> Does anyone have any idea when Disney is going to release dates for the Holiday Party at DL?  I can't believe these dates haven't been announced yet except for the first date of November 12.  That's only 10 weeks away!



There isn't a holiday party at DL.


----------



## Sherry E

DisneyJamieCA said:


> I don't believe there will be a holiday party at DL. There hasn't been in the past, although there was rumor of one coming. Sherry thought we'd hear by the end of Aug if there was going to be one this year, so my guess is they are putting it off another year, at least.




*Jamie & golfdad -*


Yes, exactly.  Now I could be totally, completely wrong, and Disney could suddenly pull a fast one on us in October and say, "Hey everyone, we're having a Christmas party!"  A party would be major, major news, though -- no matter what was included in it and no matter where it was held.  Last year the Parks Blog made sure to let us know about the 20 nights of the Candlelight Ceremony in August because it was big news, so I just can't see that they'd be hatching a plot to spring a party on us and not let us know until September or later.  People need time to plan for such a thing because it will affect hours and schedules.

So my guess -- which we already suspected anyway -- is that we are now in the clear and that there will not be a party this year (at least not a major one that requires separate tickets).  Next year we probably won't be so lucky, but this year I think we might be off the hook while Disney tests out the popularity of Winter Dreams to see if it can pull in the visitors.


​


----------



## Sherry E

*I will re-post this recap of what we officially know about the coming holiday season, as I periodically do, for any newcomers to the thread:*





Sherry E said:


> *1.* *Official:* *According to the most recent AP Backstage Pass newsletter/magazine and the Disney Parks Blog, the holiday season is going to officially begin on Tuesday, November 12, 2013 (the end date is Monday, January 6, 2014).*  As this came from two *official* Disney sources we have to assume it is true, although the same _BP_ newsletter was recently incorrect about the start date of the MHP, and _Disneyland News_ recently claimed that the season begins on 11/15, so...who knows?  In any event, most likely some of the in-park holiday merriment will be going on a few days before 11/12 (unofficially!);
> 
> 
> 
> *2.* *Official* (but maybe not completely set in stone?)*:* *According to an official internal letter that Disney sent out to various choir directors and participants of the Candlelight Processional/Ceremony a few months ago, the Ceremony will take place on Sat., 12/7 and Sun., 12/8 in Town Square this year. * No mention was made in the letter of any other Ceremony dates.  *Rumors include*: 1)That more Ceremony dates will be added, possibly in DCA;   2)That the new management doesn't want to have any more than 2 nights of the Ceremony;  3)That the Ceremony is being scaled back to 2 nights so that a possible Christmas party in DL may take place over multiple nights;  and 4)That the Ceremony of last year (20 nights) prevented Main Street businesses from earning revenue and that's why only 2 nights this year;
> 
> 
> 
> *3.* *Official!* (announced by the Disney Parks Blog and Disneyland News):  *An all-holiday World of Color (called World of Color -- Winter Dreams) is headed our way, with a start date of Friday, 11/15/13*.  Previous rumors had indicated that this Yuletide version of WoC would begin on 11/8.  There are always chances for a soft opening of Winter Dreams when the holiday season begins on 11/12 (pending further notice);
> 
> 
> 
> *4.  Official* (from the Disney Rewards Visa Fall 2013 Newsletter/booklet, in an article entitled "_13 Years of Delightful Frights_")*:* *Haunted Mansion Holiday's 13th year (it opened in 2001) will be recognized with new effects and surprises! *
> 
> Here is the PDF file of the newsletter: http://disneyrewards.com/pdf/newsletteraug13.pdf
> 
> In case you cannot open that file, the highlights are:
> 
> 
> While little surprises are added to HMH every year, this year is "one of the biggest refreshes" Disney has ever created;
> 
> There will be a new animation effect in the Stretching Portrait Gallery, involving shattered stained glass windows and a peek-a-BOO appearance by master of scaremonies, Jack Skellington;
> 
> This year's gingerbread house in the dining/ballroom focuses on HMH's 13 years of delightfully frightful fun;
> 
> Groups of 13 holiday surprises from skulls and snappy plants to slinky ribbons have been added in every room.  Look sharp to find them all; and
> 
> A specially designed HMH pin and a decorate-it-yourself Zombie cookie kit will be available at the Nightmare Before Christmas merchandise cart, outside the Mansion.;
> 
> and...
> 
> 
> 
> *5.* *Speculation* (mainly by me!):  *Limited Time Magic*.  How and where is this year-long celebration going to fit in to the holiday season, and what will be included in it?  So far we know of LTM events happening up to 9/13 -- the Unleash the Villains/13th Hour event at the start of the Halloween Time season.  I think that a LTM event of some kind -- maybe more than one -- will have to be included somewhere in the holiday season.  As to when -- who knows?  Disney could run a LTM holiday event during a week that is typically less crowded to lure guests in -- like early November or the week immediately after Thanksgiving weekend ends -- or they could start it at the very beginning of the season to kick it off.  I don't think a LTM event would take place during Christmas week or New Year's week, as those times are busy enough.
> 
> Could it be that Limited Time Magic may somehow be tied in with a sort of 'mini-party' event?  Maybe a short-run Christmas party type of thing that just takes place on one or two nights during one week, maximum, and then ends quickly could be a good way to test the waters and see how popular the idea of a Christmas party is or is not, for future reference.
> 
> If there is just a little mini-Limited Time Magic thing happening, Disney could wait a while to let us know about it!
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> *I will update the list of info about this 2013 season if we get more major details in!*
> 
> 
> ​


----------



## mvf-m11c

DisneyJamieCA said:


> mvf-m11c - all of your pictures, but most especially those fireworks pictures, are simply amazing!



Thank you Jamie. 




Sherry E said:


> *Bret --*
> 
> Of course I knew that this would be a great Theme Week for you because your fireworks photos are breathtaking!



Thanks Sherry. I still can't get tired of this theme since you started the Christmas Theme Week. I'm hoping to get some better pictures of Believe...In Holiday Magic firework trails during my upcoming trips.




Cheshirecatty said:


> *mvf-m11c*--I'll agree with a* PP*, your firework shots are *unbelievably* breathtaking--I can't imagine having the skill to take photos like that!



Thank you Cheshirecatty. I have learned a lot of firework trail picture taking from DISer *PrincessInOz* and other DISers that have helped me over the years of taking pictures.




Mickeybell said:


> Everyone's pictures are wonderful. *mvf-m11c* your firework pictures are just amazing!  Soooo beautiful!  Me and my kids were wooing and ahhing each of your pictures like we were there watching them live! Ha ha!



Thank you Mickeybell.


*pudinhd* - The pictures that you took during your Christmas trip in 2005 was Remember Dreams Come True Fireworks. I remember back in 2005 during Disneyland 50th Anniversary that RDCT was running during the Holiday season. That was the only year that Believe...In Holiday Magic fireworks didn't run ever since it debut in 2000. This show hasn't gotten old ever since 2000 and still is one of my favorite nighttime firework shows at DL.


----------



## pudinhd

mvf-m11c said:


> *pudinhd* - The pictures that you took during your Christmas trip in 2005 was Remember Dreams Come True Fireworks. I remember back in 2005 during Disneyland 50th Anniversary that RDCT was running during the Holiday season. That was the only year that Believe...In Holiday Magic fireworks didn't run ever since it debut in 2000. This show hasn't gotten old ever since 2000 and still is one of my favorite nighttime firework shows at DL.



Wow!!!  Thanks for the info...  And how funny that the one fireworks show that I have pictures of isn't the Holiday one!!


----------



## czmom

Great pictures today, everyone!!

I especially love the parade with IASW in the background. Does the parade typically start down there?


----------



## PHXscuba

czmom said:


> Great pictures today, everyone!!
> 
> I especially love the parade with IASW in the background. Does the parade typically start down there?



It can run both ways, down and back. For example, the day I was there, the first/afternoon parade started at IASW and ran to Main Street, then the second/night parade started at Main Street and ran toward IASW. So that's why some pictures seem mirror images.

PHXscuba


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

PHXscuba said:


> It can run both ways, down and back. For example, the day I was there, the first/afternoon parade started at IASW and ran to Main Street, then the second/night parade started at Main Street and ran toward IASW. So that's why some pictures seem mirror images.
> 
> PHXscuba



We had the same experience - it started at IASW for the afternoon parade (and we were in the reserved seating from the Holiday Tour when I took those, way back in 2006) and the nighttime one starts at Main Street. Both times are worth seeing, IMO.


----------



## Lucrezia

Sherry E said:


> *Lucrezia* --
> 
> You're welcome!
> 
> I am so, so glad to read that you now have a Christmas time trip on the horizon.  Honestly, I was beginning to wonder if the trip was off the table because I hadn't seen you really post here in a few weeks (I saw you mainly in the Halloween Superthread).  I didn't want to ask because I was afraid you'd say the holiday trip wasn't going to happen.  So I am delighted that it is going to happen, and even more delighted that I -- or this thread -- helped in some small way!  I also noticed that your dates are different than what you were originally planning on, but I think the dates you are going will be better in terms of slightly lower crowds than Christmas week crowds.
> 
> I love the chubby cheeked snowmen in the parade!  I also love the gingerbread men with the flat bottoms (as though they have been resting on a cookie sheet).



Yes, our trip was definitely up in the air for a while there, which was particularly awful for me because I like to plan all my vacations (both Disney and non-Disney) to a fault! Lol  There were a lot of hurdles in our way unfortunately. I own a dance studio where I teach classes and I wasn't sure if I'd be able to take the time off or not, because of our October trip, and we weren't sure if taking another trip so close to our other one was a good idea/if it would really impact our household funds, etc. But finally, today, everything kind of fell into place and we were able to book it all!  I'm incredibly glad because looking at this thread and not being sure whether I'd get to experience it all myself was really annoying me. (Thats why I wasn't posting on here, because it was just _so_ uncertain and the idea of posting something was making me pathetically sad). But anyway... none of that matters because all's well that ends well!  And I agree about the gingerbread men, they're also adorable! The attention to detail in the entire parade is really impressive 


Cheshirecatty said:


> That's fantastic *Lucrezia*!
> 
> How *exciting* for you that everything has finally fallen into place for your trip--I love it when that happens!
> 
> You will have an amazing time, I'm sure!


Thanks so much!  Yeah, I think I might be even more stoked than my nieces... lol


----------



## Autty40

DisneyJamieCA said:
			
		

> My little one (just shy of 2 on our last trip) loved the parade. I sat on our blanket with the other kids, my mom & our stuff while DH ran around with her a little bit since sitting still that long before the parade was hard and I wanted curb side (front) seats.  We didn't see the fireworks from the hub so I can't comment on that. We did watch them from the balcony of our room, which reminds me I DO have pictures of those to share (although probably a let down after all of these amazing ones already shared). I'm hoping maybe we can watch them from Main Street this year.


 Good to hear! I think we'll do the same and swap holding a spot and watching our daughter! Thanks!


----------



## junmatno

Sherry E, a question about the schedule. We are going the 23-27 of December, staying at PPH.
When I was looking at the historical schedule for 2012, it showed BOTH parks as having EMH everyday.
   For example, usually only DCA is on M/W/F, but Disneyland also showed it.  Was this a typo it did DLR have both parks as EMH during Xmas time?? Thanks!!


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

junmatno said:


> Sherry E, a question about the schedule. We are going the 23-27 of December, staying at PPH.
> When I was looking at the historical schedule for 2012, it showed BOTH parks as having EMH everyday.
> For example, usually only DCA is on M/W/F, but Disneyland also showed it.  Was this a typo it did DLR have both parks as EMH during Xmas time?? Thanks!!



I can't answer for Christmas time, but they did offer EMH to both parks, on all days at some point - maybe last summer right after Carsland opened? I can say that by Thanksgiving 2012 they were no longer offering that and it was back to M, W, F, Su at DCA and T, Th, Sat at DL.


----------



## longtimedisneylurker

DisneyJamieCA said:


> I can't answer for Christmas time, but they did offer EMH to both parks, on all days at some point - maybe last summer right after Carsland opened? I can say that by Thanksgiving 2012 they were no longer offering that and it was back to M, W, F, Su at DCA and T, Th, Sat at DL.



I remember reading that EMH was offered daily at DL from Christmas through New Year's for the last couple years at least.


----------



## DBL101

2012.  I don't have any fireworks photos, so I'm glad you put it with the parade.  

Click for larger versions.


----------



## Luisa

I'm totally pathetic when it comes to fireworks photos, so all I've got to offer this weeks is some parade shots.























Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## tksbaskets

Great theme week.  I'm enjoying everyone's photos of two great holiday events.  Of course like many I'm hearing the parade music over and over in my head.

Hope to post pics later in the week. I'm having computer issues at home


----------



## jasy

Love the theme this week Sherry, the parade pictures everyone has posted are fantastic.

Question:  I checked at the beginning of the thread but I'm not finding the answer...  Are there fireworks nightly during holiday time and what about parades? We will be there Nov 19-22 and we're hoping to catch each once (along with the new WOC) but being a regular off season visitor I'm not sure how this will play out as I'm used to not having full entertainment offering during the week.


----------



## Elk Grove Chris




----------



## mvf-m11c

jasy said:


> Question:  I checked at the beginning of the thread but I'm not finding the answer...  Are there fireworks nightly during holiday time and what about parades? We will be there Nov 19-22 and we're hoping to catch each once (along with the new WOC) but being a regular off season visitor I'm not sure how this will play out as I'm used to not having full entertainment offering during the week.



When the Holiday season starts on November 12th 2013, "Believe...In Holiday Magic" fireworks and "A Christmas Fantasy" parade will be running every day during the Holiday season. Even during the weekdays when the park opens at 10am to 8pm, both shows will be running.

You can check out November 2012 Calender and you can see from last year that the fireworks and parade will be running during the weekdays. If the schedule is still going to be the same like in the years past, you will be able to see the fireworks and parade during your visit.


----------



## tksbaskets

Some tough photographers to follow for sure.   I just will post my favorites:

2009
Happy Holiday Tour parade viewers!





I love these guys





My nightime photog skills are lacking...





2011/2012
We had day Holiday Tour seats last visit to DL





The Rockettes have nothing on these dudes!





In trip reports my eldest son is called Grumpy.















Let's give Daisy some love!





Yep - still a great spot for viewing.  Believe me if I'd made my men wait for an hour to see a parade you'd see quite a different picture.  





Keep 'em coming...."Toy land toy land...." Sing with me.  You know you want to!


----------



## Cheshirecatty

junmatno said:


> Sherry E, a question about the schedule. We are going the 23-27 of December, staying at PPH.
> When I was looking at the historical schedule for 2012, it showed BOTH parks as having EMH everyday.
> For example, usually only DCA is on M/W/F, but Disneyland also showed it.  Was this a typo it did DLR have both parks as EMH during Xmas time?? Thanks!!



We were there at the Resort last year, staying at the PPH during this time frame, and "Yes" they did offer EMH daily, at both Parks.


----------



## Sherry E

I must admit that I was shocked and in disbelief when I suddenly discovered that my CBS and Showtime had returned to me last night, and I had to quickly get caught up on one month's worth of "Dexter" episodes in case it was a fluke and my Showtime was about to be yanked from my line-up again.  (I thought it was either a heat-related hallucination on my part, or some kind of mistake/technical glitch -- but apparently Time Warner finally came to some kind of deal with CBS.)

So I abandoned all of you here during that catch-up time -- but I am so glad to know that I have "helpers" (to use Cheshirecatty's term) who will step in and tackle questions so that people are not left hanging, without answers!  Thank you -- it is a tremendous help to me!

Anyway, *DBL101*, *Luisa*, *ElkGroveChris* and *TK* -- everyone has another entry into the random draw for the gift card!  Thank you for posting such fantastic, vibrant and colorful photos!  (And I can still hear the parade theme song in my head this morning!)



*Pinup Mommy* -- I wondered where you were last week, during the Main Street/Winter Castle theme!  If you have any Main Street or Castle photos to share, be sure to hang on to them and post them in our Holiday Cornucopia week in November!

​



Lucrezia said:


> Yes, our trip was definitely up in the air for a while there, which was particularly awful for me because I like to plan all my vacations (both Disney and non-Disney) to a fault! Lol  There were a lot of hurdles in our way unfortunately. I own a dance studio where I teach classes and I wasn't sure if I'd be able to take the time off or not, because of our October trip, and we weren't sure if taking another trip so close to our other one was a good idea/if it would really impact our household funds, etc. But finally, today, everything kind of fell into place and we were able to book it all!  I'm incredibly glad because looking at this thread and not being sure whether I'd get to experience it all myself was really annoying me. (Thats why I wasn't posting on here, because it was just _so_ uncertain and the idea of posting something was making me pathetically sad). But anyway... none of that matters because all's well that ends well!  And I agree about the gingerbread men, they're also adorable! The attention to detail in the entire parade is really impressive
> Thanks so much!  Yeah, I think I might be even more stoked than my nieces... lol



*Lucrezia --*

Well, I am very glad that you are getting both a Halloween Time trip and a holiday trip in this year.  I think you will find that the holiday trip is rewarding in a much different way, and I think your nieces will be thrilled too.

Speaking of attention to details and gingerbread men -- did you catch the slew of photos I posted in this thread just this past Sunday night (there were 2 posts full of Main Street photos, mainly from the window displays)?  I was going to say that it's interesting to observe that many of those detailed window displays were in different locations (different shops), but so many of them involved (fake) gingerbread men/women, candy houses, candy displays, fake chocolate-covered strawberries, lollipops, fake cupcakes, whatever -- in other words, treats used as decor!  I love those little details about Main Street - those window displays are things that a lot of people would overlook, but they add a lot of holiday fun to the overall landscape!



junmatno said:


> Sherry E, a question about the schedule. We are going the 23-27 of December, staying at PPH.
> When I was looking at the historical schedule for 2012, it showed BOTH parks as having EMH everyday.
> For example, usually only DCA is on M/W/F, but Disneyland also showed it.  Was this a typo it did DLR have both parks as EMH during Xmas time?? Thanks!!



*junmatno --*

My PPH stays are usually earlier in December than the dates you will be there this year, and I recall that last year when I was there (second week of December) the EMH was not every day in both parks, but it alternated as you described above and like Jamie is describing below.  There were little signs up to indicate which park had the early entry.  

However, since you will be there over the actual Christmas holiday and slightly beyond that time -- when it begins to get very crowded -- it is entirely possible that both parks could have EMH on all days during at least some of that time frame.




DisneyJamieCA said:


> I can't answer for Christmas time, but they did offer EMH to both parks, on all days at some point - maybe last summer right after Carsland opened? I can say that by Thanksgiving 2012 they were no longer offering that and it was back to M, W, F, Su at DCA and T, Th, Sat at DL.



*Jamie --*

During my trip the EMH days alternated between parks, but that was a less busy time in December.



longtimedisneylurker said:


> I remember reading that EMH was offered daily at DL from Christmas through New Year's for the last couple years at least.



*longtimedisneylurker --*

Welcome!  I'm glad you joined us.  Yes, that sounds familiar to me as well.  During that really busy week between Christmas and New Year's, I seem to vaguely recall that at least one park had daily early entry last year (if not both), and prior to that it was DL with the daily early entry.




jasy said:


> Love the theme this week Sherry, the parade pictures everyone has posted are fantastic.
> 
> Question:  I checked at the beginning of the thread but I'm not finding the answer...  Are there fireworks nightly during holiday time and what about parades? We will be there Nov 19-22 and we're hoping to catch each once (along with the new WOC) but being a regular off season visitor I'm not sure how this will play out as I'm used to not having full entertainment offering during the week.



*jasy --*

*Bret/mvf-m11c* gave you the answer I would have given (thank you, Bret!).  Yes, the Believe in Holiday Magic fireworks and the Christmas Fantasy Parade take place every single day during the official holiday season (unless rain or other weather somehow interferes), even during the less busy parts of the holiday season like post-Thanksgiving and pre-Christmas.  As long as the season has officially begun, and as long as we are not having some sort of hard ticket Christmas party, those two events will be happening daily/nightly.

I am actually still thinking that Winter Dreams could possibly soft open before 11/15 because it is new, but at the very least it will be nightly as of 11/15, for sure!


----------



## crystal1313

Here's some parade photos from 2012........I don't attempt fireworks photos usually.  There are some beautiful fireworks shots on here!  Wow!


----------



## farmfresh

Hi Sherry

Thanks for posting the info update...looks like we'll have to schedule a WOC Winter Dreams night in along with the Holiday Tour...and now I'm thinking about those inroom Christmas trees....


----------



## jasy

mvf-m11c said:


> When the Holiday season starts on November 12th 2013, "Believe...In Holiday Magic" fireworks and "A Christmas Fantasy" parade will be running every day during the Holiday season. Even during the weekdays when the park opens at 10am to 8pm, both shows will be running.
> 
> You can check out November 2012 Calender and you can see from last year that the fireworks and parade will be running during the weekdays. If the schedule is still going to be the same like in the years past, you will be able to see the fireworks and parade during your visit.




Thanks for the confirmation and the link!!! This is what I was hoping for!,


----------



## PHXscuba

I like the day parade for taking photographs but the atmosphere for the nighttime parade is my favorite.

And I don't even try for the fireworks photos with my point-and-shoot. I'm sure it's possible, but my success ratio is so low I'd rather just watch than get frustrated.

PHXscuba


----------



## mom2rtk

Sherry E said:


> I must admit that I was shocked and in disbelief when I suddenly discovered that my CBS and Showtime had returned to me last night,



I thought of you yesterday Sherry when I heard the announcement!



PHXscuba said:


> I like the day parade for taking photographs but the atmosphere for the nighttime parade is my favorite.
> 
> And I don't even try for the fireworks photos with my point-and-shoot. I'm sure it's possible, but my success ratio is so low I'd rather just watch than get frustrated.
> 
> PHXscuba



I can't wait to see the parade both at night and during the day. The Christmas parade at WDW is my absolute favorite part of going during the holidays.


----------



## czmom

PHXscuba said:


> It can run both ways, down and back. For example, the day I was there, the first/afternoon parade started at IASW and ran to Main Street, then the second/night parade started at Main Street and ran toward IASW. So that's why some pictures seem mirror images.
> 
> PHXscuba



Thank you! Maybe this is how it always is? I definitely plan to see the parade during the day and at night!


----------



## Lucrezia

Sherry E said:


> *Lucrezia --*
> 
> Well, I am very glad that you are getting both a Halloween Time trip and a holiday trip in this year.  I think you will find that the holiday trip is rewarding in a much different way, and I think your nieces will be thrilled too.
> 
> Speaking of attention to details and gingerbread men -- did you catch the slew of photos I posted in this thread just this past Sunday night (there were 2 posts full of Main Street photos, mainly from the window displays)?  I was going to say that it's interesting to observe that many of those detailed window displays were in different locations (different shops), but so many of them involved (fake) gingerbread men/women, candy houses, candy displays, fake chocolate-covered strawberries, lollipops, fake cupcakes, whatever -- in other words, treats used as decor!  I love those little details about Main Street - those window displays are things that a lot of people would overlook, but they add a lot of holiday fun to the overall landscape!



I did see those photos! They were great, but I have to admit they made me quite hungry lol. I think the attention to detail Disney puts into both parks at Halloween, Christmas, and just on a regular basis is really amazing. I mean, the amount of precision with Cars Land alone is just...  Oh, and I meant to tell you that recently I was home sick in bed and got a chance to read your holiday TRs. They were so fun! Your CL and BVS Christmastime photos are partly what really sold me on wanting to go. I have to say, as beautiful as I find Main Street, I think BVS's Christmas decorations are really, really special. As you said, they're more simple, refined, but I like that! It really stays true to the period and I couldn't stop drooling over all the tiny details. Heaven!  I can't wait to see DCA decorated in person. (And read your new TR thread when you start it!) I know my nieces are going to _freak out_ when we're there in person. They love Christmas so, so much and are of perfect Disneyland-going age (Ana just turned 10 and Lucia's about to be six, but both are very mature and well-behaved for children). Its so cute with kids at the DLR because the magic is especially real for them even more than with us. I like to call them my "DIS'ers-in-training" lol.  Only 90-some more days and we'll be there at Christmastime...


----------



## KCmike

Here are just enough "ok" ones to share of the parade.  I had so many throw aways of the night parade from a few years ago.  I hope I prove to be a better photographer this year.
















Keeping my fingers crossed I have some for the upcoming themes!


----------



## funatdisney

I don't have any fireworks photos but I do have A Christmas Fantasy  Parade photos. All of them are day time shots.


----------



## Delilah1310

Loving all these pics!!!

What time is the parade expected to be this year - I had written down 3 pm and 5:30 pm in my planning notes based on last year.

So is it only a daytime parade? Or do they do add a nighttime version at some point during the season?

thanks!


----------



## jacs1234




----------



## funatdisney

jacs1234 said:


>




Great pictures *jacs1234*. I love this one. How often does one get all Seven Dwarfs and a Christmas Tree in one shot?



KCmike said:


> Here are just enough "ok" ones to share of the parade.  I had so many throw aways of the night parade from a few years ago.  I hope I prove to be a better photographer this year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keeping my fingers crossed I have some for the upcoming themes!



"Ok" ones? *KCmike*, these are really nice good pictures. I can't wait to see what you get this year.


----------



## golfdad

Sherry E said:


> *Jamie & golfdad -*
> 
> 
> Yes, exactly.  Now I could be totally, completely wrong, and Disney could suddenly pull a fast one on us in October and say, "Hey everyone, we're having a Christmas party!"  A party would be major, major news, though -- no matter what was included in it and no matter where it was held.  Last year the Parks Blog made sure to let us know about the 20 nights of the Candlelight Ceremony in August because it was big news, so I just can't see that they'd be hatching a plot to spring a party on us and not let us know until September or later.  People need time to plan for such a thing because it will affect hours and schedules.
> 
> So my guess -- which we already suspected anyway -- is that we are now in the clear and that there will not be a party this year (at least not a major one that requires separate tickets).  Next year we probably won't be so lucky, but this year I think we might be off the hook while Disney tests out the popularity of Winter Dreams to see if it can pull in the visitors.
> 
> 
> ​




Thanks for the reply.  I'm ok if I don't have to spend the money on any extra tickets.  So, does that mean that the castle is gonna be lit up every night with the snow/ice decorations?


----------



## figment_jii

My contributions to the theme week!

The reindeer and the toy soldiers are two segments that I remember the best about the parade in all fo the years that I've seen it.  Something about them just seem to call out "Disneyland at the holidays" to me!  









Two of my favorite characters...





Even though he's always gloomy, I still like Eeyore...





I always like snow-Mickey and snow-Minnie!


----------



## greenkai3000

Is there a way to find out what all attractions will be (or are always) refurnished during the month of December?


----------



## Sherry E

*crystal1313, KCmike, Liza, jacs1234 and figment_jii* -- 

What a great collection of photos!  Everyone's parade shots are so sharp and colorful.  Another round of entries into the random draw for each of you!  I can see that there are many (like myself) who do not like to attempt fireworks shots!  They are scary because they can go so right or so horribly wrong!

*Mike *-- 

There is no way your photos are merely "ok."  Not even close!  We should all be so lucky as to take ok photos like yours!  

I tried to stack the first several weeks of this countdown with themes that I thought most people would have photos for, so we could start out with a bounty of photos from all to really get it going!  I do realize that as we go forward, the themes may get a little more difficult to come up with photos for (which, I guess, is part of the challenge) and some folks will not have photos for some of those themes.  Then again, we may be surprised in that someone could pop up out of the woodwork and have something to share.  It will be interesting to see who has which types of photos!

*jacs1234* -- 

I know that the parade song is still stuck in your head as well!  I love that last fireworks shot, towards the end of your post!  What awesome colors!





mom2rtk said:


> I thought of you yesterday Sherry when I heard the announcement!
> I can't wait to see the parade both at night and during the day. The Christmas parade at WDW is my absolute favorite part of going during the holidays.



*Janet --*

When I noticed that CBS and Showtime were back on I had not heard the official announcement yet.  I truly thought it was a mistake or technical glitch!  There had been a bit of a power surge earlier, and I was thinking that Time Warner had been fiddling with their equipment and 'accidentally' reinstated CBS and Showtime.  That's why I felt the need to try to sit down and watch all of the "Dexter" episodes I missed right away, before they were yanked from me again!  Fortunately, nothing was yanked and I have my channels back (with no credit on my bill for the time I did not have them, by the way).  I didn't have to switch to U-Verse and miss out on the Hallmark Channel Countdown to Christmas marathon (which starts in just about 2 months!!).

I really like the look of both the daytime Christmas Fantasy Parade and the nighttime parade.  The daytime parade is better for those crisp, clear photos that we have been seeing, but the nighttime set-up is nice, with the chill in the air and the desire to drink cocoa, etc.



Lucrezia said:


> I did see those photos! They were great, but I have to admit they made me quite hungry lol. I think the attention to detail Disney puts into both parks at Halloween, Christmas, and just on a regular basis is really amazing. I mean, the amount of precision with Cars Land alone is just...  Oh, and I meant to tell you that recently I was home sick in bed and got a chance to read your holiday TRs. They were so fun! Your CL and BVS Christmastime photos are partly what really sold me on wanting to go. I have to say, as beautiful as I find Main Street, I think BVS's Christmas decorations are really, really special. As you said, they're more simple, refined, but I like that! It really stays true to the period and I couldn't stop drooling over all the tiny details. Heaven!  I can't wait to see DCA decorated in person. (And read your new TR thread when you start it!) I know my nieces are going to _freak out_ when we're there in person. They love Christmas so, so much and are of perfect Disneyland-going age (Ana just turned 10 and Lucia's about to be six, but both are very mature and well-behaved for children). Its so cute with kids at the DLR because the magic is especially real for them even more than with us. I like to call them my "DIS'ers-in-training" lol.  Only 90-some more days and we'll be there at Christmastime...



*Lucrezia --*

Oh wow, I didn't even know you were going to try to read any of my TRs so I appreciate that you did.  Thank you.  Good timing, as I just deleted that entire TR thread.  Five years of work on it and photos from 1972-2013 down the tubes!  All of that writing and struggling with Photobucket, for naught!

You know, Buena Vista Street's decor is interesting because it is not as obvious and colorful as the decor in other lands around DLR, but it is definitely theme-specific.  It looks as it is supposed to look.  There are a few very vintage-looking window displays.  I love the Trolley Treats display.  It is much more subtle and understated on BVS than I think a lot of folks were expecting (because Main Street is so grand).  Main Street definitely wins the "nighttime" contest because it is so beautiful, as you will see in person, but BVS is very special.  I also love the BVS tree and the vintage-y ornaments on it.

The attention to detail all over DLR is so amazing anyway, on a regular day, but during the holiday season it is kicked up 1000 notches.  Just looking at the differences between the decor in Frontierland, and Toontown, and A Bug's Land, and New Orleans Square, and Main Street and Cars Land, etc., is interesting in and of itself.  You can spend a whole day just staring at decorations!  Even in the areas where the decor is very minimal -- such as Paradise Pier and Grizzly Peak in DCA, or in Critter Country in DL -- what is there is perfectly themed to the land.

I think that Ana and Lucia (and you and your fiance as well!) are in for a real treat!  I am hoping that once they catch a glimpse of one of the gingerbread cookies with mouse ears, it will be love at first sight!

Try to make a point of visiting the Disney hotels too -- just to get photos in front of each Christmas tree, or maybe with each one of the Santas!  I have only seen the Santa at the PPH and never posed with him, but I have been told that he is a fun Santa!  I have posed with the one at the GCH, and he is fun as well.  The Santa spot at the DLH has the best overall, most elaborate layout -- and, of course, a plate of the ever-present fake cookies that DLR loves to decorate with!

Did you see that I posted info in the Halloween Superthread on two new Halloween TV shows that are debuting this year (on Travel Channel)?  One of them is called "Halloween Night Frights" and the other one is called "Halloween Craziest"!!  I can't wait!





Delilah1310 said:


> Loving all these pics!!!
> 
> What time is the parade expected to be this year - I had written down 3 pm and 5:30 pm in my planning notes based on last year.
> 
> So is it only a daytime parade? Or do they do add a nighttime version at some point during the season?
> 
> thanks!



*Delilah1310 -*

I think that those times for the parade should be about right this year too.  It usually take place somewhere around those times, give or take 15 minutes, unless there is some sort of weather delay or other issue.

That 5:30-ish parade is the nighttime parade, basically.  But it will be dark at that time once we hit the daylight savings/fall back switch in November.





golfdad said:


> Thanks for the reply.  I'm ok if I don't have to spend the money on any extra tickets.  So, does that mean that the castle is gonna be lit up every night with the snow/ice decorations?



*golfdad --*

You're very welcome!  

You are in for a treat -- the Winter Castle will light up every night in icicle lights as soon as the season officially begins on November 12th (if not sooner).  You will notice that the icicle lights turn on and off for a portion of the evening, and then they come on again sometime later and stay on for the rest of the night.

The snow will fall on Main Street, by It's a Small World Holiday and in New Orleans Square each night, after the fireworks.

I don't blame you -- I don't want to have to spend extra money on a party ticket.  I think that Disney will definitely have a Christmas party in the next couple of years, but they really have to think it through and plan it well.  Trying to have a party with events that have been around for years and years as part of general admission is not the best plan.  So I think they really have to think hard about whether or not they can create all new entertainment for a party, or if there is any feasible way a party can be held in California Adventure.





greenkai3000 said:


> Is there a way to find out what all attractions will be (or are always) refurnished during the month of December?



*greenkai3000 --*

If I recall correctly I think that perlster was keeping a thread with updates on the attractions that are currently down or scheduled to be down.  I could be wrong, but I thought I saw a thread...

I know that there has been some talk about Space Mountain possibly being down through the holidays and about Big Thunder being down even longer than planned, well into next year.  

I have not been keeping up with the latest word on both of those popular rides, so I'm not sure what the status is and if one or both of them will, indeed, be closed in December.

Does anyone else here know the status of SM and BTMRR because I'm clueless?


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

Sherry E said:


> greenkai3000 --
> 
> If I recall correctly I think that perlster was keeping a thread with updates on the attractions that are currently down or scheduled to be down.  I could be wrong, but I thought I saw a thread...
> 
> I know that there has been some talk about Space Mountain possibly being down through the holidays and about Big Thunder being down even longer than planned, well into next year.
> 
> I have not been keeping up with the latest word on both of those popular rides, so I'm not sure what the status is and if one or both of them will, indeed, be closed in December.
> 
> Does anyone else here know the status of SM and BTMRR?



I believe SM was a mistake and has been updated with the one day to remove GG overlay. BTMRR is still up in the air. All of the signage around the ride still says opening Fall 2013 (Oct 31st) and there has been nothing official from Disney as of yet. However, Micechat, CMs and somebody reported seeing it in writing at their onsite hotel are all saying Feb 2014. So that one is a still big "don't know".


----------



## mom2rtk

Sherry E said:


> *greenkai3000 --*
> 
> If I recall correctly I think that perlster was keeping a thread with updates on the attractions that are currently down or scheduled to be down.  I could be wrong, but I thought I saw a thread...
> 
> I know that there has been some talk about Space Mountain possibly being down through the holidays and about Big Thunder being down even longer than planned, well into next year.
> 
> I have not been keeping up with the latest word on both of those popular rides, so I'm not sure what the status is and if one or both of them will, indeed, be closed in December.
> 
> Does anyone else here know the status of SM and BTMRR because I'm clueless?



Sherry, I've been watching for 100% proof one way or another on both of these.

I *think* SM has been mostly debunked. It's no longer listed as a closure and the story linked on the DIS home page is gone. I believe someone misplaced some digits with the one day closure to remove the overlay and 11-4-13 for reopening became 1-14-14 or some such thing. But the general consensus is that it will only close for the overlay removal. I was going to post that here, but was hoping for something more definitive than the guesses we have seen so far.

BTMRR is another matter. Someone posted last week they saw a sign saying it would reopen in 2014. But others have been posting signs that say Fall 2013. Others say CMs have told them it would not reopen until 2014. So a whole lot of 2nd and 3rd hand stuff. Stay tuned. If I see something definitive I'll post it over here. I think there have been so many stories about this that people are waiting to see an actual photo of a sign on the attractions saying 2014 before believing it.


----------



## Sherry E

DisneyJamieCA said:


> I believe SM was a mistake and has been updated with the one day to remove GG overlay. BTMRR is still up in the air. All of the signage around the ride still says opening Fall 2013 (Oct 31st) and there has been nothing official from Disney as of yet. However, Micechat, CMs and somebody reported seeing it in writing at their onsite hotel are all saying Feb 2014. So that one is a still big "don't know".



*Jamie --*

Thank you for filling me in.  I just hadn't kept up with it but I was curious if there had been any updates.  So the Space Mountain 'scare' was seemingly bogus?  No mention of it being down (beyond the GG removal) is on that phone number that Tom/I'mTooExcitedToSleep called in the first place?  What a big blunder on the part of someone at Disney to put that info out there and get everyone riled up!  Oops!

It would be even worse, however, if SM were going to be down at the same time as BTMRR.  Since it is looking less likely that BTMRR will be open during the holidays at all, it's good that the SM thing was apparently a mistake.


----------



## butterflymouse

Has Disney released info about Holiday merchandise this year? I kinda want to get an idea of what I might want to get before I arrive.


----------



## Sherry E

mom2rtk said:


> Sherry, I've been watching for 100% proof one way or another on both of these.
> 
> I *think* SM has been mostly debunked. It's no longer listed as a closure and the story linked on the DIS home page is gone. I believe someone misplaced some digits with the one day closure to remove the overlay and 11-4-13 for reopening became 1-14-14 or some such thing. But the general consensus is that it will only close for the overlay removal. I was going to post that here, but was hoping for something more definitive than the guesses we have seen so far.
> 
> BTMRR is another matter. Someone posted last week they saw a sign saying it would reopen in 2014. But others have been posting signs that say Fall 2013. Others say CMs have told them it would not reopen until 2014. So a whole lot of 2nd and 3rd hand stuff. Stay tuned. If I see something definitive I'll post it over here. I think there have been so many stories about this that people are waiting to see an actual photo of a sign on the attractions saying 2014 before believing it.



*Janet --*

Good grief!  What probably was a matter of mixing up a couple of digits in the dates caused a big stir (about Space Mountain)!  When I read that Space Mountain news I was thinking, "Well, if it is important enough to close it down during the busy holiday season, when there may be another major ride down as well, there must be something that needs to be urgently fixed on SM."  And, to think, it was likely just a goof... 

I think that Disney has been so careless with the info that has been put out there this year (specifically in regards to DLR) that I can understand how everyone wants concrete proof about BTMRR.  Who even knows what to believe at this point?  For DLR to not have a major ride like that open in time for the super popular holiday season, it must mean there is no way to get it running on time.  At the same time, there is so much mixed info floating around out there that anything could suddenly pop up and negate everything that has already been learned!



butterflymouse said:


> Has Disney released info about Holiday merchandise this year? I kinda want to get an idea of what I might want to get before I arrive.



*butterflymouse -*

I think that the Disney Store Online might carry a few things right now.  Otherwise, the Parks Blog has really only tackled the Halloween merchandise so far.

The holiday merchandise will roll out, little by little, during the Halloween season (I'll take a peek at any holiday stuff I can find when I am there for Halloween Time next week), and then more of it will come out closer to the end of November and beginning of December. (Last year the popular Mickey nutcrackers came out in the DLR shops after Thanksgiving and closer to early December.)

Stay tuned, as we will be covering merchandise-related fun in an upcoming Theme Week!


----------



## Lucrezia

Sherry E said:


> *Lucrezia --*
> 
> Oh wow, I didn't even know you were going to try to read any of my TRs so I appreciate that you did.  Thank you.  Good timing, as I just deleted that entire TR thread.  Five years of work on it and photos from 1972-2013 down the tubes!  All of that writing and struggling with Photobucket, for naught!
> 
> You know, Buena Vista Street's decor is interesting because it is not as obvious and colorful as the decor in other lands around DLR, but it is definitely theme-specific.  It looks as it is supposed to look.  There are a few very vintage-looking window displays.  I love the Trolley Treats display.  It is much more subtle and understated on BVS than I think a lot of folks were expecting (because Main Street is so grand).  Main Street definitely wins the "nighttime" contest because it is so beautiful, as you will see in person, but BVS is very special.  I also love the BVS tree and the vintage-y ornaments on it.
> 
> The attention to detail all over DLR is so amazing anyway, on a regular day, but during the holiday season it is kicked up 1000 notches.  Just looking at the differences between the decor in Frontierland, and Toontown, and A Bug's Land, and New Orleans Square, and Main Street and Cars Land, etc., is interesting in and of itself.  You can spend a whole day just staring at decorations!  Even in the areas where the decor is very minimal -- such as Paradise Pier and Grizzly Peak in DCA, or in Critter Country in DL -- what is there is perfectly themed to the land.
> 
> I think that Ana and Lucia (and you and your fiance as well!) are in for a real treat!  I am hoping that once they catch a glimpse of one of the gingerbread cookies with mouse ears, it will be love at first sight!
> 
> Try to make a point of visiting the Disney hotels too -- just to get photos in front of each Christmas tree, or maybe with each one of the Santas!  I have only seen the Santa at the PPH and never posed with him, but I have been told that he is a fun Santa!  I have posed with the one at the GCH, and he is fun as well.  The Santa spot at the DLH has the best overall, most elaborate layout -- and, of course, a plate of the ever-present fake cookies that DLR loves to decorate with!
> 
> Did you see that I posted info in the Halloween Superthread on two new Halloween TV shows that are debuting this year (on Travel Channel)?  One of them is called "Halloween Night Frights" and the other one is called "Halloween Craziest"!!  I can't wait!



Yeah, I thought your TRs were so much fun! And the pictures were great too  What a shame that its all deleted now. I know that would _really_ bother me if I were in your shoes.  I love the retro look of BVS's decorations, and the ornaments especially caught my eye, though really all of it looked so festive and fun! From the photos I've seen, I think it has equal charm to Main Street's decorations, just in a different way.  CL looks so cute, too! My nieces have only seen DCA once since the revamp was finished and I have a feeling they'll adore CL with its seasonal decor up. They love pretty much anything Pixar-related lol.We'll probably spend a fair amount of time at the hotels, too. In fact, one of the reasons we decided to go with the GCH (besides for the obvious proximity to the parks, especially DCA) was that we want to spend as much of our time in the lobby as possible. The photos I've seen of it decorated for Christmas are _just too much!_ It looks so beautiful. I know the other hotels are decorated, too, but something about the GCH I just find... irresistible. Can't wait to see it decorated in person!  I did see your post on those Halloween specials and I'll be sure to DVR them. Do you watch _25 Days of Christmas_ or _13 Nights of Halloween_ on ABC Family? They're guilty pleasures of mine lol  They air some of the best holiday movies and TV shows every year. Its just not the holidays until I have my DVR completely full with themed programming!!  I even keep _Prep And Landing_ on there year-round so that if I get holiday fever I'll have something good to watch... lol. Its one of my favorite specials


----------



## Cheshirecatty

*Sherry*.......

I am so bitter(and I'm trying hard to contain it)---I was only half way through your 2012 Christmas Report.

I still can't believe that experience with the pink peppermint ice cream, and that girl who gave you the "eye"--what a beast!

But now I'll never know all the other fun/scary experiences you had!!!!

Now I will have to just wait with *bated breath* for this year's Halloween and Christmas trip reports installments!  *You will do them won't you?*(pretty please?)


----------



## egritz

I'm trying to figure out if we should try to book the Holiday Tour. We will have my 2 1/2 year old daughter with us and she is a really good kid, but I'm not sure if it is appropriate for her to be in the tour. I know my mom would LOVE the preferred seating for the parade too, so an option (if they would allow it) is for my parents to do the tour, and then have my daughter sit with them for the parade.


----------



## twinky

egritz said:


> I'm trying to figure out if we should try to book the Holiday Tour. We will have my 2 1/2 year old daughter with us and she is a really good kid, but I'm not sure if it is appropriate for her to be in the tour. I know my mom would LOVE the preferred seating for the parade too, so an option (if they would allow it) is for my parents to do the tour, and then have my daughter sit with them for the parade.



Hi! Just wanted to weigh in on the Holiday Tour. I took my kids, then 4 and 6, on the tour and they did OK. It was our first day in the park and they were tired, but good sports about it. We took the 2nd tour, which ended with the evening parade. I would suggest the noon-ish tour for a child, unless that interferes with naptime! A stroller may help you get around. You'll have to park it to board the rides, of course. I would def book the tour again. Seating for the tour and fast access to IASW and HM were worth it imo. Enjoy!


----------



## PHXscuba

Here are my parade shots. All were taken in Dec. 2010 from the reserved Holiday Tour seating near IASWH.





























































PHXscuba


----------



## ksromack

Wow is all I can say regarding all the photos posted here in the last couple of days!  I love how everyone managed to get great shots in day and nighttime!  Those night time parade photos aren't the easiest photos to take!  

Does anyone know if the on site hotels can receive packages from places like Amazon?  Last year I made and brought all my ornaments but I ordered a 36" tree and had it delivered to my resort.  Then I decorated it myself.  It turned out pretty cute and lots cheaper than buying the room decorating package.


----------



## Mickeybell

I have a few parade pictures to share.  








I love Eeyore! 











Santa! 




My pictures are no where near as nice and crisp as many others, but I figured I would share mine anyways.


----------



## butterflymouse

Sherry E said:


> butterflymouse -
> 
> I think that the Disney Store Online might carry a few things right now.  Otherwise, the Parks Blog has really only tackled the Halloween merchandise so far.
> 
> The holiday merchandise will roll out, little by little, during the Halloween season (I'll take a peek at any holiday stuff I can find when I am there for Halloween Time next week), and then more of it will come out closer to the end of November and beginning of December. (Last year the popular Mickey nutcrackers came out in the DLR shops after Thanksgiving and closer to early December.)
> 
> Stay tuned, as we will be covering merchandise-related fun in an upcoming Theme Week!


Thanks for the info! Looking forward to the theme week!


----------



## funatdisney

More Parade pictures:


----------



## wildflower329

I am loving all of the parade and fireworks pictures!  It is getting me excited for our November trip


----------



## Sherry E

*A new theme week starts in 3 days!!!​*



ksromack said:


> Wow is all I can say regarding all the photos posted here in the last couple of days!  I love how everyone managed to get great shots in day and nighttime!  Those night time parade photos aren't the easiest photos to take!
> 
> Does anyone know if the on site hotels can receive packages from places like Amazon?  Last year I made and brought all my ornaments but I ordered a 36" tree and had it delivered to my resort.  Then I decorated it myself.  It turned out pretty cute and lots cheaper than buying the room decorating package.



*Kathy --*

Technically, I think you probably can arrange for packages to be sent to your onsite hotel because people order grocery deliveries and things like that.  If people can get groceries delivered to their hotel I don't see why a package couldn't be delivered.

However, I will say that you may get a 'hit or miss' answer from the Cast Members on the Reservations phone line.  You should definitely call them beforehand and double check about deliveries just to be sure you can get them at the PPH.  I say this because, depending on who the CMs are at the front desk, they may be reluctant to do certain things like accept packages.

Back in December 2011, I was sharing my room at the PPH with Laurie/DizNee Luver and another person from this board.  I arrived two days before they arrived, and I left their room keys at the front desk for them to pick up when they arrived, since I was busy with other friends that day.

The CM at the front desk of the PPH looked at me as though I was asking for a dancing wombat to be sent up to my room when I asked if I could leave the 2 room keys at the front for my two roommates.  I didn't think it was that odd of a request for a guest to make, and yet the look I got from this man was very...suspicious, maybe?  Like he didn't know what I was up to?  He reminded me that they'd (Laurie and the other DIS'er) have to show their ID to get the room keys -- which I'm sure was to be expected and not shocking, and yet this CM said it to me with a stern look on his face, as though it was going to be an inconvenience for being able to pick up the keys.  He just behaved as though this was a bizarre request and an inconvenience, which was unexpected.

Anyway, just based on that room key episode I realize that certain CMs handle certain things differently.  One CM may tell you that no packages can be received there and another one will tell you they can.


​

I realize that I think I overlooked *farmfresh's* last post and neglected to reply, but I am reminded of it now while thinking of Kathy getting a tree delivered to her room.

*farmfresh -- 

*Did you say that you were thinking about possibly getting one of the little trees for your room (if I recall correctly)?  Are you going to stay onsite?  If so, check with Vacation Planning about the prices on that.  The last I heard, the trees that Vacation Planning can put in your room are decorated with Disney ornaments and maybe come with some other little extras, and I think they might be in the range of $200-ish.  But they also have stockings and Christmas baskets they can put together for the rooms as well, and those are likely cheaper.

You're welcome (you thanked me for posting the Update on the official news in this thread a few pages back)!  I know that we have new people joining in or reading along all the time, and they don't necessarily have the time to scroll back many pages.  So I will periodically re-post that info (the recap of what we know about the season's details so far) every so often just to keep everyone in the loop!



​




Lucrezia said:


> Yeah, I thought your TRs were so much fun! And the pictures were great too  What a shame that its all deleted now. I know that would _really_ bother me if I were in your shoes.  I love the retro look of BVS's decorations, and the ornaments especially caught my eye, though really all of it looked so festive and fun! From the photos I've seen, I think it has equal charm to Main Street's decorations, just in a different way.  CL looks so cute, too! My nieces have only seen DCA once since the revamp was finished and I have a feeling they'll adore CL with its seasonal decor up. They love pretty much anything Pixar-related lol.We'll probably spend a fair amount of time at the hotels, too. In fact, one of the reasons we decided to go with the GCH (besides for the obvious proximity to the parks, especially DCA) was that we want to spend as much of our time in the lobby as possible. The photos I've seen of it decorated for Christmas are _just too much!_ It looks so beautiful. I know the other hotels are decorated, too, but something about the GCH I just find... irresistible. Can't wait to see it decorated in person!  I did see your post on those Halloween specials and I'll be sure to DVR them. Do you watch _25 Days of Christmas_ or _13 Nights of Halloween_ on ABC Family? They're guilty pleasures of mine lol  They air some of the best holiday movies and TV shows every year. Its just not the holidays until I have my DVR completely full with themed programming!!  I even keep _Prep And Landing_ on there year-round so that if I get holiday fever I'll have something good to watch... lol. Its one of my favorite specials



*Lucrezia -*

I thought of you this week, as I know you're a fellow hot weather hater.  It has been so hot and miserable here -- and extra humid for what we normally get in SoCal.  I've had a rough time sleeping.  It is well past the time for the weather to change!  It needs to cool down -- and fast!

I do watch the _25 Days of Christmas_ and _13 Nights of Halloween_ if there are good movies or specials on.  I especially love the Christmas one because the _25 Days_ usually include some of the great Rankin Bass clay puppet specials that I love (like "Year Without a Santa Claus," "Rudolph's Shiny New Year," "Jack Frost," etc.").  The _13 Nights_ don't always include things I necessarily want to see, for some reason.  The Peanuts special usually airs on one of the main networks like CBS or ABC.  And the great Halloween-specific shows (about decor and celebrations) air on Travel Channel or HGTV.  Last year I think there was a Halloween decor special that aired elsewhere too, but I can't recall the channel.

My DVR is 91% full.  Some of what's on there are non-Disney and non-holiday movies or TV specials (for example, I have "The Hangover" saved because I love me some Bradley Cooper!), but I would say that the majority of what is on the DVR involves some sort of Halloween TV specials, Christmas decorations TV specials, Christmas movies from the Hallmark Channel (like "Farewell, Mr. Kringle"), regular Christmas movies like "Elf" and "Love Actually," a few shows about Catalina Island and Disney Parks specials, such as the Travel Channel/Destination America shows about Disneyland and WDW, "Unwrapped," Samantha Brown's Disney holiday special, Guy Fieri's Disneyland holiday special, etc.

I'm so glad that you enjoyed what you saw and read from my TR.  Thank you!  I'm assuming you just read through the most recent 2012 reports and didn't go back to 2011 and earlier?  I can't blame deleting my TR thread on anyone but myself, but I had reasons for doing it.  Since it was already at its page limit and would have to be closed anyway, I figured I'd just delete it.  But yes, after spending all that time on it over 5 years, it was a bit frustrating.

As far as decor -- again, I love both Main Street's decor and BVS' decor for different reasons and I understand the need for BVS to have more subdued decor.  

In the end, though, I have to give the edge to Main Street.  Hold your final decision until you see both lands in person, in the daytime and especially at night!  Don't rely on photos.  One of the most beautiful sights you will ever see at Disneyland is Main Street, at night, during the holiday season.  It is breathtaking -- especially after the fireworks, when the light snow begins to fall and the lights go on.  When you step into Town Square and look down Main Street, past all of the gorgeous lights and the ice blue-lit tree, and see that glowing Castle in the distance...it just doesn't get much more 'warm and fuzzy' in terms of holiday splendor than that.  (That's why one of my friends -- someone who is not even a big Christmas person at all -- said, in amazement, "You guys...it's just so beautiful..." as she gazed down Main Street during one December visit.  She had only seen it in the daytime up to that point.)

Buena Vista Street is great in its own way, but at night it simply does not capture that awe-inspiring feeling that you get on Main Street.

The GCH lobby in general is just a really inviting, festive place during the holidays.  The carolers, pianist and guitarist add to the overall mood.  It's the best place for holiday atmosphere out of the 3 hotels.  But the Santa set-up at the DLH is worth a look for your nieces, I think.  And the tree at the PPH is just downright stunning in person, even if there isn't too much decor beyond that tree and Santa's chair.






Cheshirecatty said:


> *Sherry*.......
> 
> I am so bitter(and I'm trying hard to contain it)---I was only half way through your 2012 Christmas Report.
> 
> I still can't believe that experience with the pink peppermint ice cream, and that girl who gave you the "eye"--what a beast!
> 
> But now I'll never know all the other fun/scary experiences you had!!!!
> 
> Now I will have to just wait with *bated breath* for this year's Halloween and Christmas trip reports installments!  *You will do them won't you?*(pretty please?)



*Cheshirecatty --*

Oh no!  I'm sorry! I didn't realize that anyone was even still reading my TR thread!  Yikes!  That was one reason why I thought I could get away with deleting it -- I thought, "No one is reading it now.  No one will even notice if it's gone."

If I had known you were reading anything I would have surely left the thread up for a while.  I still have the installments of the December 2012 TR (and December 2011 too) saved in MS Word, but that won't do much good if they are not in an actual TR for you to read!

If you only got halfway into the December 2012 report and didn't go back to 2011 or 2010 or even further, you missed some funny (and sad) stuff -- some of my better 'work,' I would say, in terms of writing, anecdotes and humor (and lots of photos).  The peppermint ice cream cone gone awry in 2010...  The lethal scarf... The evil chair that I sat in, which a little girl banged into (prompting her to loudly start crying in Storytellers Cafe)... The Twilight Zone Lady... The shuttle driver I was certain was going to drive me into a forest... Sitting on a bench in DCA, sobbing as my 2011 trip was caving in around me... 

Also, I gave a lot of history -- like my background of going to church where Thurl Ravenscroft (the late Disney voice actor, singing head in Haunted Mansion and voice of Tony the Tiger) was a member of the congregation when I was a child, and my memories of the original Pan Pacific Auditorium, the design of which was used for the entrance to DHS and DCA 2.0.  Earlier in the TR thread I posted Disneyland photos from 1972 and all the way up through the 1990's and beyond.  I even posted photos of my Disneyland trip with Bret Michaels and other friends from back in early 1986.  

You missed out on a lot when I deleted my own TR thread!!!  I caused you to waste time that you'd already spent on it.  Yikes!

Yes, that trio of people who plunked down at "my table" in December 2012 as I attempted to eat my ice cream were a hoot, weren't they?  They invaded my space, for all intents and purposes, and yet that one lady was staring at me across the table as though I was inconveniencing them.  It was sooooo awkward.  I just wanted to get out of there as soon as possible.  I'm all for chatting with other people at DLR and being friendly -- I do it on every single trip -- but not when I am messily scarfing down rapidly-melting ice cream that is dripping all over everything, as I sit at a table waaaaaaay in the back, out of the way of everything!

I will do something TR-wise for Halloween and the holidays, though -- depending on time, or lack thereof -- I might just do a "photo report" without the tales of wonder and woe that usually go along with my trips!  If I don't have time to relate witty stories, it might be all photos in the report.  I will have to play it by ear -- but I'm happy that you'll be tuning in!


----------



## Cheshirecatty

Don't worry *Sherry*---I *thoroughly enjoyed* what I *did* read, and I certainly don't consider it a waste of time, even though I didn't get to finish!

You have a gift for writing, so I'll definitely make sure to be watching for your new reports!  Thanks for replying so kindly!


----------



## Sherry E

Cheshirecatty said:


> Don't worry *Sherry*---I *thoroughly enjoyed* what I *did* read, and I certainly don't consider it a waste of time, even though I didn't get to finish!
> 
> You have a gift for writing, so I'll definitely make sure to be watching for your new reports!  Thanks for replying so kindly!



*Cheshirecatty --*

Thank you for the kind words, and for at least trying to get through the entire TR (before I squashed that plan, unknowingly!).  Since I do have the last 2 TRs saved in Word, when I begin a new TR thread I may post certain segments from them just as sort of background or as an intro, so people can get a little bit of insight into the mind of this madwoman!  I won't post the entire reports in a new thread, but just snippets here and there if I can (of any noteworthy happenings).


----------



## Lucrezia

Sherry E said:


> *Lucrezia -*
> 
> I thought of you this week, as I know you're a fellow hot weather hater.  It has been so hot and miserable here -- and extra humid for what we normally get in SoCal.  I've had a rough time sleeping.  It is well past the time for the weather to change!  It needs to cool down -- and fast!
> 
> I do watch the _25 Days of Christmas_ and _13 Nights of Halloween_ if there are good movies or specials on.  I especially love the Christmas one because the _25 Days_ usually include some of the great Rankin Bass clay puppet specials that I love (like "Year Without a Santa Claus," "Rudolph's Shiny New Year," "Jack Frost," etc.").  The _13 Nights_ don't always include things I necessarily want to see, for some reason.  The Peanuts special usually airs on one of the main networks like CBS or ABC.  And the great Halloween-specific shows (about decor and celebrations) air on Travel Channel or HGTV.  Last year I think there was a Halloween decor special that aired elsewhere too, but I can't recall the channel.
> 
> My DVR is 91% full.  Some of what's on there are non-Disney and non-holiday movies or TV specials (for example, I have "The Hangover" saved because I love me some Bradley Cooper!), but I would say that the majority of what is on the DVR involves some sort of Halloween TV specials, Christmas decorations TV specials, Christmas movies from the Hallmark Channel (like "Farewell, Mr. Kringle"), regular Christmas movies like "Elf" and "Love Actually," a few shows about Catalina Island and Disney Parks specials, such as the Travel Channel/Destination America shows about Disneyland and WDW, "Unwrapped," Samantha Brown's Disney holiday special, Guy Fieri's Disneyland holiday special, etc.
> 
> I'm so glad that you enjoyed what you saw and read from my TR.  Thank you!  I'm assuming you just read through the most recent 2012 reports and didn't go back to 2011 and earlier?  I can't blame deleting my TR thread on anyone but myself, but I had reasons for doing it.  Since it was already at its page limit and would have to be closed anyway, I figured I'd just delete it.  But yes, after spending all that time on it over 5 years, it was a bit frustrating.
> 
> As far as decor -- again, I love both Main Street's decor and BVS' decor for different reasons and I understand the need for BVS to have more subdued decor.
> 
> In the end, though, I have to give the edge to Main Street.  Hold your final decision until you see both lands in person, in the daytime and especially at night!  Don't rely on photos.  One of the most beautiful sights you will ever see at Disneyland is Main Street, at night, during the holiday season.  It is breathtaking -- especially after the fireworks, when the light snow begins to fall and the lights go on.  When you step into Town Square and look down Main Street, past all of the gorgeous lights and the ice blue-lit tree, and see that glowing Castle in the distance...it just doesn't get much more 'warm and fuzzy' in terms of holiday splendor than that.  (That's why one of my friends -- someone who is not even a big Christmas person at all -- said, in amazement, "You guys...it's just so beautiful..." as she gazed down Main Street during one December visit.  She had only seen it in the daytime up to that point.)
> 
> Buena Vista Street is great in its own way, but at night it simply does not capture that awe-inspiring feeling that you get on Main Street.
> 
> The GCH lobby in general is just a really inviting, festive place during the holidays.  The carolers, pianist and guitarist add to the overall mood.  It's the best place for holiday atmosphere out of the 3 hotels.  But the Santa set-up at the DLH is worth a look for your nieces, I think.  And the tree at the PPH is just downright stunning in person, even if there isn't to much decor beyond that tree and Santa's chair.



Ugh, I feel horrible that its been so hot in your area! I'm a northern-Cali girl (when I'm not in Spain, anyway) so its been _okay_ lately, but just yesterday began a heat wave and I have to admit, its been awful... lol... I'm craving some rain!!  At any rate, yes, not all of the the _13 Nights of Halloween_ and _25 Days of Christmas_ movies and specials are gems (or at least not things I'd watch!), particularly with _13 Nights,_ however, they air _The Nightmare Before Christmas_ each year (for both _Nights_ and _Days_), which is a huge bonus in my book! Lol.I think my favorite Xmas special though would have to be _'Twas the Night._ Its an HBO Family special from the early 2000s, I think, and its just the sweetest thing. Basically, it involves kids from different religions talking about the holidays and giving their opinions. So adorable! And in between the kids, there's some great holiday music and such. *The best Christmas special, ever.* They didn't air it last year so I bought it on DVD and every time I watch it, I swear I tear up a little. I highly recommend it!  Anyway... as for your TR thread, I actually read more than just 2012. I also read your "Aunt Betty's Weepy, Wacky, Wonderful" TR and _loved it!_ Seriously, I was so addicted (and it really helped pass the time during my miserably sickness!). I'm a dancer but I also write books and have had several published, so I know what I'm talking about when I say that I think you're really, really good! You certainly have a knack for it, IMHO. The way you blended poignancy and humor was just beautiful. Great work!!


----------



## Sherry E

For those of you who have been following along when we have briefly discussed holiday/Christmas TV programming in this thread, and have noticed that I've mentioned that I love the Hallmark Channel's Countdown to Christmas, I will say that this year's *Hallmark Countdown to Christmas begins on Saturday, November 2nd*!!  (Actually, to be honest, I have a feeling that the older Hallmark Christmas movies will begin airing on Friday, November 1st, but the first new movie of the year will air on 11/2.)

What _is_ the Hallmark Channel Countdown to Christmas, you may wonder?  Basically, it is what I secretly call a "harmless mood enhancer."  The Hallmark Countdown to Christmas takes place on every Friday, Saturday and Sunday, from when it begins in early November to when it ends just after New Year's.  All weekend long for those two months, Hallmark airs some of its best, frothy, predictable, sugary, often corny holiday movies.  They debut brand new ones on Saturday and Sunday nights, but during the daytime all weekend they run some of the existing Hallmark holiday favorites such as "Farewell, Mr. Kringle," "Mrs. Miracle," "The Most Wonderful Time of the Year," "Trading Christmas," "The Christmas Visitor," etc.

None of the movies that air on Hallmark during these two months are classic Christmas movies that you've seen 100 times.  There is no "It's a Wonderful Life" on this channel, for example.  Instead, all of the movies are stamped with that special brand of Hallmark goodness -- and they are addictive.  

The plots often involve some sort of disenchanted woman who is anti-love and anti-Christmas, and by the end of the movie she is in love with a man and in love with Christmas!  _Or_, there might be a story about some Christmas magic (a list, a spell, a book, etc.) that goes awry and causes havoc, only to be resolved in the end.  _Or_, there might be a more serious story about a downtrodden person or family who ends up realizing the true meaning of Christmas and has a happy, heartstring-tugging ending.  Most of the actors are B-list and C-list level (even some D-listers!).  You've seen many of them, but they aren't super famous.

These little sweet Christmas TV confections are all feel-good movies with very good messages (and no calories, like most Christmas confections!), and they are great to sort of keep on the TV as a running Christmas celebration, just as you might play Christmas music.  Sometimes I have time to actually sit down and watch the movies.  Sometimes I might DVR a few of them.  Sometimes I just catch little snippets of them here and there.  

As soon as Saturday morning rolls around I turn the channel to Hallmark (which I never really watch at any time of year other than the holidays) and leave it there as background noise while I'm doing other things, essentially, and it works wonders to get me in the spirit of the season and/or maintain that warm, cuddly Christmas feeling!

So I do recommend that if you love Christmas and love any kinds of Christmas or holiday movies, and if you have the Hallmark Channel (which you don't if you are a U-verse customer ), tune in on any weekend between November 2nd and early January and see if you get hooked in like I did!  (It's now a yearly tradition for me, that Hallmark Countdown to Christmas!)


----------



## Phoenixrising

I encountered a seat sale with Westjet for our trip to Edmonton, so I went online today to book our flights. Half way through the booking their system crashes, and when I went back in to book the flights they were going to charge me over $100 more for the flights. So I called them, and ended up making them honor the price quoted when their system crashed. If they had not honored the amount quoted when I was attempting to book the flights, our other CDN airline is also having a seat sale, so I would have booked with them instead. So we are now officially booked for our Edmonton trip HORRORS!! I've decided I'm going to book the Holiday tour, and possibly Blue Bayou for my reward for this last minute insane trip to Edmonton. While I've not been on the board that much I've been looking at all the Christmas pics, and am really looking forward to my upcoming trip! I'm normally a Commando planner, but this is getting crazy!


----------



## Sherry E

Lucrezia said:


> Ugh, I feel horrible that its been so hot in your area! I'm a northern-Cali girl (when I'm not in Spain, anyway) so its been _okay_ lately, but just yesterday began a heat wave and I have to admit, its been awful... lol... I'm craving some rain!!  At any rate, yes, not all of the the _13 Nights of Halloween_ and _25 Days of Christmas_ movies and specials are gems (or at least not things I'd watch!), particularly with _13 Nights,_ however, they air _The Nightmare Before Christmas_ each year (for both _Nights_ and _Days_), which is a huge bonus in my book! Lol.I think my favorite Xmas special though would have to be _'Twas the Night._ Its an HBO Family special from the early 2000s, I think, and its just the sweetest thing. Basically, it involves kids from different religions talking about the holidays and giving their opinions. So adorable! And in between the kids, there's some great holiday music and such. *The best Christmas special, ever.* They didn't air it last year so I bought it on DVD and every time I watch it, I swear I tear up a little. I highly recommend it!  Anyway... as for your TR thread, I actually read more than just 2012. I also read your "Aunt Betty's Weepy, Wacky, Wonderful" TR and _loved it!_ Seriously, I was so addicted (and it really helped pass the time during my miserably sickness!). I'm a dancer but I also write books and have had several published, so I know what I'm talking about when I say that I think you're really, really good! You certainly have a knack for it, IMHO. The way you blended poignancy and humor was just beautiful. Great work!!



*Lucrezia --*

An interesting thing I've observed about the weather (at least down here in SoCal) and how I can tell that the seasons are 'trying' to change is that the early mornings are a good indicator.  I think that a lot of people would assume that evening temperatures are the sure sign of weather cooling down and seasons changing, but I tend to notice it more in the morning.  Often times the evenings don't even seem all that cool when we're in the middle of a heat wave because the night hours carry so much of that residual hot air from the daytime.  

The early mornings are like a clean slate -- a fresh start, for lack of a better term -- and it's a clearer time to gauge if it is actually cooler, as all of that heat from the day before has worn off.  As soon as I start to notice that the morning air is crisper and cooler over an extended time -- especially when it gets to the point where I need to pull an extra blanket over me or close a window -- I know that the seasonal switch is finally kicking in.  For the last couple of days I have noticed that the mornings felt a slight bit cooler...and then the days and nights have been miserable.  That tells me that Summer is ever-so-slowly slowly preparing to exit, but not at full speed.

In about 2 months, the early morning air will be downright brisk, and even when it's hot during the day it won't feel as harsh and sharp as it feels in the daytime now.  That will be around the mid-point between Fall and Winter.

You know, I don't think I've seen "'Twas the Night" on HBO Family!  It didn't air last year, you said, but if it aired in previous years I should have seen it in the listings.  How has that escaped me?

I've noticed that the _13 Nights_ movies or shows are really hit or miss.  There have been some years when I wanted to watch a lot of what they were running, and other years where I was just kind of so-so about it.  Hopefully this year's programming will be a home run!

Most of the _25 Days_ shows/movies are good, though!  

I was mentioning in the Halloween Superthread that Bravo used to air this great 5-part series called "The 100 Scariest Movie Moments."  I recall seeing it for like 3 years in a row -- always in the 5 days leading up to Halloween and/or a 5-hour marathon on Halloween day/night.  It was great not only because various people like Rob Zombie and other other horror-ish cultural figures were commenting on the 100 movie moments, but also because quite a few of the movies discussed were obscure, lesser-known movies.  I just found it to be fascinating that some of the scariest moments (or most grotesque) came from movies I had never heard of!  I had to look away when half of the scenes were shown, or cover my eyes.  

Sadly, that 5-hour series has disappeared.  For the last 3 years or so, Bravo has instead run the one-hour or 90-minute sequel to "100 Scariest Movie Moments," called "Even Scarier Movie Moments," featuring more of the movies that have come out since the original 5-part series was made.  And there was yet another channel that aired a similar 90-minute show with scary kids or scary movies, or whatever -- but nothing compares to that original 5-hour Bravo series, and I wish they would bring it back!  I wonder if they lost the rights to air it if it wasn't created for Bravo.

Oh wow!  You read the "Aunt Betty's Weepy, Wacky, Wonderful..." TR/saga too?  I'm grateful that you took the time (while in your sickbed!).  I had no idea that anyone was secretly reading my TRs anymore, especially when there are so many others to choose from.  I just assumed, "Now is as good a time as any to take this masterpiece down from the board!"  I probably should have left the thread up for a while longer before taking it down so abruptly.

Anyway, thank you, thank you, thank you for the kind words about the TR and my writing ability and all of that.  I really appreciate it.  I actually submitted a single post from "Aunt Betty" as a writing sample recently (it was the opening post to that report, in which I was in the shuttle on the way to the PPH, and the driver was taking a different route -- one which I was sure would lead to a forest).  I remember laughing out loud when I wrote it, so I thought that maybe someone else might laugh upon reading it!  

I like writing about those ridiculous -- and often sad -- moments in life, so I can either try to find great humor in them or gain some sort of perspective, after the fact.



Phoenixrising said:


> I encountered a seat sale with Westjet for our trip to Edmonton, so I went online today to book our flights. Half way through the booking their system crashes, and when I went back in to book the flights they were going to charge me over $100 more for the flights. So I called them, and ended up making them honor the price quoted when their system crashed. If they had not honored the amount quoted when I was attempting to book the flights, our other CDN airline is also having a seat sale, so I would have booked with them instead. So we are now officially booked for our Edmonton trip HORRORS!! I've decided I'm going to book the Holiday tour, and possibly Blue Bayou for my reward for this last minute insane trip to Edmonton. While I've not been on the board that much I've been looking at all the Christmas pics, and am really looking forward to my upcoming trip! I'm normally a Commando planner, but this is getting crazy!



I'm glad you got your Edmonton flight booked, *Trish*!

I know that I would be exhausted having to do an extra trip on top of another trip.  I think the Blue Bayou and the holiday tour sound like a great reward!

There is another fun theme week starting in two days!  A whole new assortment o' photos!  Stay tuned!


----------



## tksbaskets

Sherry E said:


> For those of you who have been following along when we have briefly discussed holiday/Christmas TV programming in this thread, and have noticed that I've mentioned that I love the Hallmark Channel's Countdown to Christmas, I will say that this year's *Hallmark Countdown to Christmas begins on Saturday, November 2nd*!!  (Actually, to be honest, I have a feeling that the older Hallmark Christmas movies will begin airing on Friday, November 1st, but the first new movie of the year will air on 11/2.)
> 
> What _is_ the Hallmark Channel Countdown to Christmas, you may wonder?  Basically, it is what I secretly call a "harmless mood enhancer."  The Hallmark Countdown to Christmas takes place on every Friday, Saturday and Sunday, from when it begins in early November to when it ends just after New Year's.  All weekend long for those two months, Hallmark airs some of its best, frothy, predictable, sugary, often corny holiday movies.  They debut brand new ones on Saturday and Sunday nights, but during the daytime all weekend they run some of the existing Hallmark holiday favorites such as "Farewell, Mr. Kringle," "Mrs. Miracle," "The Most Wonderful Time of the Year," "Trading Christmas," "The Christmas Visitor," etc.
> 
> None of the movies that air on Hallmark during these two months are classic Christmas movies that you've seen 100 times.  There is no "It's a Wonderful Life" on this channel, for example.  Instead, all of the movies are stamped with that special brand of Hallmark goodness -- and they are addictive.
> 
> The plots often involve some sort of disenchanted woman who is anti-love and anti-Christmas, and by the end of the movie she is in love with a man and in love with Christmas!  _Or_, there might be a story about some Christmas magic (a list, a spell, a book, etc.) that goes awry and causes havoc, only to be resolved in the end.  _Or_, there might be a more serious story about a downtrodden person or family who ends up realizing the true meaning of Christmas and has a happy, heartstring-tugging ending.  Most of the actors are B-list and C-list level (even some D-listers!).  You've seen many of them, but they aren't super famous.
> 
> These little sweet Christmas TV confections are all feel-good movies with very good messages (and no calories, like most Christmas confections!), and they are great to sort of keep on the TV as a running Christmas celebration, just as you might play Christmas music.  Sometimes I have time to actually sit down and watch the movies.  Sometimes I might DVR a few of them.  Sometimes I just catch little snippets of them here and there.
> 
> As soon as Saturday morning rolls around I turn the channel to Hallmark (which I never really watch at any time of year other than the holidays) and leave it there as background noise while I'm doing other things, essentially, and it works wonders to get me in the spirit of the season and/or maintain that warm, cuddly Christmas feeling!
> 
> So I do recommend that if you love Christmas and love any kinds of Christmas or holiday movies, and if you have the Hallmark Channel (which you don't if you are a U-verse customer ), tune in on any weekend between November 2nd and early January and see if you get hooked in like I did!  (It's now a yearly tradition for me, that Hallmark Countdown to Christmas!)



WAHOO!!


----------



## ksromack

Sherry E said:


> Technically, I think you probably can arrange for packages to be sent to your onsite hotel because people order grocery deliveries and things like that.  If people can get groceries delivered to their hotel I don't see why a package couldn't be delivered.
> 
> The CM at the front desk of the PPH looked at me as though I was asking for a dancing wombat to be sent up to my room when I asked if I could leave the 2 room keys at the front for my two roommates.
> 
> Anyway, just based on that room key episode I realize that certain CMs handle certain things differently.  One CM may tell you that no packages can be received there and another one will tell you they can.
> 
> Did you say that you were thinking about possibly getting one of the little trees for your room (if I recall correctly)?  Are you going to stay onsite?  If so, check with Vacation Planning about the prices on that.  The last I heard, the trees that Vacation Planning can put in your room are decorated with Disney ornaments and maybe come with some other little extras, and I think they might be in the range of $200-ish.  But they also have stockings and Christmas baskets they can put together for the rooms as well, and those are likely cheaper.



Strange response from the resort CM!  Is there a website to see the room decorations/tree that are available from Vacation Planning?  It may be more convenient to just do something like that....although more pricey!  Maybe it would just be a lot easier to hope to find something like a smallish table top tree at Target (I understand that is located down the street, across from the Crowne Plaza hotel).....my dh stayed there while attending a conference in Anaheim a few years ago.  

Which reminds me......he may be headed back to Anaheim sometime next month and of course, my desire is to travel along and stay in his "paid for" room at the Crowne Plaza.......but if my AP is attached to my room reservation I may just have to delete one of those APs from our reservations and buy mine ahead of time.  This will mess up our dates if my AP expires 2 months before his will (since I will probably just go to the parks by myself while he's in training classes during the day).  Hm.....something to think about!  His travel plans are not set in stone at this point so I have some time.


----------



## Phoenixrising

I threatened Westjet with booking with their competition, who was also having a good seat sale. I did save just over $350 CDN with the seat sale, which made the trip viable. More money in our pockets helps pay for a few souvies while we are there. I'm just relieved that I've got the hotel and air for the Edmonton trip booked, so that I can start thinking about more pleasant things such as my DL trip. Told the kids prior to the seat sale that we couldn't afford to head to Edmonton for the wedding. Keeping the kids clueless and in the dark about things is what I do best. They won't know about the trip until we are headed to the airport, so we'll see how far we can confuse them before they clue in to what's going on.


----------



## KCmike

Second try 

Thanks Liza and Sherry E for the kind words!

Hey Janet and all you Disneyland fans here is some news on Big Thunder Mountain Railroad.....Miceage's latest weekly photo report shows that they are running trains on big thunder. They are currently putting it through tests where they place this white board on the train and it extends out like guests when they reach their arms out of the trains while riding. Pics are found their weekly report. Could this be the hope of something good??


----------



## Sherry E

tksbaskets said:


> WAHOO!!



*TK --*





ksromack said:


> Strange response from the resort CM!  Is there a website to see the room decorations/tree that are available from Vacation Planning?  It may be more convenient to just do something like that....although more pricey!  Maybe it would just be a lot easier to hope to find something like a smallish table top tree at Target (I understand that is located down the street, across from the Crowne Plaza hotel).....my dh stayed there while attending a conference in Anaheim a few years ago.
> 
> Which reminds me......he may be headed back to Anaheim sometime next month and of course, my desire is to travel along and stay in his "paid for" room at the Crowne Plaza.......but if my AP is attached to my room reservation I may just have to delete one of those APs from our reservations and buy mine ahead of time.  This will mess up our dates if my AP expires 2 months before his will (since I will probably just go to the parks by myself while he's in training classes during the day).  Hm.....something to think about!  His travel plans are not set in stone at this point so I have some time.



*Kathy -*

Here is a thread started by another DIS'er last year, with pictures in the first post that will give you an idea of what the expensive in-room tree looks like, among other items -- http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=3021085.  It is a thread about Disneyland Hotel's in-room gifts, but I don't think that the PPH's in-room items would be all that different.

In this Disney Parks Blog from December of last year - http://disneyparks.disney.go.com/blog/2012/12/creating-holiday-memories-at-disney-parks-and-at-home/ - in the last paragraph there is a number to call to inquire about Disneyland Resort hotels' in-room holiday offerings. 

You could also send an email to Vacation Planning at DLR and ask them to send you an updated list of in-room celebration items (which may or may not include pictures).

Target is not far from DLR, but it's farther than walking distance.  I am certain that you could find some sort of tabletop tree at Target.  They have everything at Target!

So if you cancel one AP from your December PPH reservation and get it separately so you can go into Disneyland next month, it would really mess up your dates?  I had no idea, but I guess it makes sense.  Fortunately, I think that the PPH rooms for December will probably be available at least until the middle of next month, if not beyond that, so you have time.

You may end up getting a Halloween Trip and a holiday trip on the same AP!




Phoenixrising said:


> I threatened Westjet with booking with their competition, who was also having a good seat sale. I did save just over $350 CDN with the seat sale, which made the trip viable. More money in our pockets helps pay for a few souvies while we are there. I'm just relieved that I've got the hotel and air for the Edmonton trip booked, so that I can start thinking about more pleasant things such as my DL trip. Told the kids prior to the seat sale that we couldn't afford to head to Edmonton for the wedding. Keeping the kids clueless and in the dark about things is what I do best. They won't know about the trip until we are headed to the airport, so we'll see how far we can confuse them before they clue in to what's going on.



*Trish --*

 (about keeping the kids confused).  November is going to be a very busy month for you, and probably an exhausting one given all that you've been through so far this year.  After the DLR trip is over, hopefully you can just relax and put your feet up for a while.



KCmike said:


> Second try
> 
> Thanks Liza and Sherry E for the kind words!
> 
> Hey Janet and all you Disneyland fans here is some news on Big Thunder Mountain Railroad.....Miceage's latest weekly photo report shows that they are running trains on big thunder. They are currently putting it through tests where they place this white board on the train and it extends out like guests when they reach their arms out of the trains while riding. Pics are found their weekly report. Could this be the hope of something good??



*Mike -*

You're very welcome!  Your photos are always lovely!

I knew what happened as soon as I saw your post in the December Check-In thread.  I knew you were intending to post here (because this is where Liza and I had commented on your photos), and accidentally ended up there!  

I am crossing my fingers in hopes that, by some miracle, BTMRR is running by the holiday season.  I don't normally ride it so I won't personally be impacted one way or the other, but I know that so many of our holiday travelers are disappointed that this ride is scheduled to be down.  I am hoping that Disney finds some sort of way to get it running, even temporarily, in time for the holiday crowds to descend on the parks.


----------



## ksromack

Sherry E said:


> So if you cancel one AP from your December PPH reservation and get it separately so you can go into Disneyland next month, it would really mess up your dates?  I had no idea, but I guess it makes sense.  Fortunately, I think that the PPH rooms for December will probably be available at least until the middle of next month, if not beyond that, so you have time.
> 
> You may end up getting a Halloween Trip and a holiday trip on the same AP!


It won't mess up our vacation travel dates...but if I activate my AP in October and dh activates his on our trip in December mine will expire nearly 2 months before his.  Of course, if he ended up wanting to visit the parks after his training days we'll have to get his AP early like mine......not an expense I'm prepared to do next month   I didn't even think about Halloween decorations at the parks......  I do like the idea of being able to visit next December too so if I activate my AP in October that pretty much cancels any hopes we would have of returning for Christmas time in 2014.  We were already considering an end of May trip for my birthday.  My birthday is on a tuesday so our APs would be good monday-friday that last week of May.  I think it looks like we'll get good use out of those APs!


----------



## Cheshirecatty

KCmike said:


> Second try
> 
> Thanks Liza and Sherry E for the kind words!
> 
> Hey Janet and all you Disneyland fans here is some news on Big Thunder Mountain Railroad.....Miceage's latest weekly photo report shows that they are running trains on big thunder. They are currently putting it through tests where they place this white board on the train and it extends out like guests when they reach their arms out of the trains while riding. Pics are found their weekly report. Could this be the hope of something good??



*Mike*-----you have *just* encouraged me to "*re-cross*" my fingers!  I won't hold my breath(yet), but I* will *re-cross.

Thanks for posting this tidbit!


----------



## Pesky

Cheshirecatty said:


> *Mike*-----you have *just* encouraged me to "*re-cross*" my fingers!  I won't hold my breath(yet), but I* will *re-cross.
> 
> Thanks for posting this tidbit!



AMEN!  Hope is the greatest gift, you know!  This is one of the rides I've already shown my kids and they are both excited to try it "one day."


----------



## Lucrezia

Sherry E said:


> *Lucrezia --*
> 
> An interesting thing I've observed about the weather (at least down here in SoCal) and how I can tell that the seasons are 'trying' to change is that the early mornings are a good indicator.  I think that a lot of people would assume that evening temperatures are the sure sign of weather cooling down and seasons changing, but I tend to notice it more in the morning.  Often times the evenings don't even seem all that cool when we're in the middle of a heat wave because the night hours carry so much of that residual hot air from the daytime.
> 
> The early mornings are like a clean slate -- a fresh start, for lack of a better term -- and it's a clearer time to gauge if it is actually cooler, as all of that heat from the day before has worn off.  As soon as I start to notice that the morning air is crisper and cooler over an extended time -- especially when it gets to the point where I need to pull an extra blanket over me or close a window -- I know that the seasonal switch is finally kicking in.  For the last couple of days I have noticed that the mornings felt a slight bit cooler...and then the days and nights have been miserable.  That tells me that Summer is ever-so-slowly slowly preparing to exit, but not at full speed.
> 
> In about 2 months, the early morning air will be downright brisk, and even when it's hot during the day it won't feel as harsh and sharp as it feels in the daytime now.  That will be around the mid-point between Fall and Winter.
> 
> You know, I don't think I've seen "'Twas the Night" on HBO Family!  It didn't air last year, you said, but if it aired in previous years I should have seen it in the listings.  How has that escaped me?
> 
> I've noticed that the _13 Nights_ movies or shows are really hit or miss.  There have been some years when I wanted to watch a lot of what they were running, and other years where I was just kind of so-so about it.  Hopefully this year's programming will be a home run!
> 
> Most of the _25 Days_ shows/movies are good, though!
> 
> I was mentioning in the Halloween Superthread that Bravo used to air this great 5-part series called "The 100 Scariest Movie Moments."  I recall seeing it for like 3 years in a row -- always in the 5 days leading up to Halloween and/or a 5-hour marathon on Halloween day/night.  It was great not only because various people like Rob Zombie and other other horror-ish cultural figures were commenting on the 100 movie moments, but also because quite a few of the movies discussed were obscure, lesser-known movies.  I just found it to be fascinating that some of the scariest moments (or most grotesque) came from movies I had never heard of!  I had to look away when half of the scenes were shown, or cover my eyes.
> 
> Sadly, that 5-hour series has disappeared.  For the last 3 years or so, Bravo has instead run the one-hour or 90-minute sequel to "100 Scariest Movie Moments," called "Even Scarier Movie Moments," featuring more of the movies that have come out since the original 5-part series was made.  And there was yet another channel that aired a similar 90-minute show with scary kids or scary movies, or whatever -- but nothing compares to that original 5-hour Bravo series, and I wish they would bring it back!  I wonder if they lost the rights to air it if it wasn't created for Bravo.
> 
> Oh wow!  You read the "Aunt Betty's Weepy, Wacky, Wonderful..." TR/saga too?  I'm grateful that you took the time (while in your sickbed!).  I had no idea that anyone was secretly reading my TRs anymore, especially when there are so many others to choose from.  I just assumed, "Now is as good a time as any to take this masterpiece down from the board!"  I probably should have left the thread up for a while longer before taking it down so abruptly.
> 
> Anyway, thank you, thank you, thank you for the kind words about the TR and my writing ability and all of that.  I really appreciate it.  I actually submitted a single post from "Aunt Betty" as a writing sample recently (it was the opening post to that report, in which I was in the shuttle on the way to the PPH, and the driver was taking a different route -- one which I was sure would lead to a forest).  I remember laughing out loud when I wrote it, so I thought that maybe someone else might laugh upon reading it!
> 
> I like writing about those ridiculous -- and often sad -- moments in life, so I can either try to find great humor in them or gain some sort of perspective, after the fact.



I'll have to try and find that "100 Scariest Movie Moments"! Sounds like fun. One show I watch during the Halloween season is _Halloween Wars_ on Food Network. I don't why but it always gets me in "the mood" for Halloween lol. As for Christmas, I used to keep _'Twas the Night_ on my DVR year-round because of how much I loved it, so the last time I saw it on was two or three years ago. Back then, they aired it constantly (I even once caught it on in august!). But last year I had to get my DVR replaced and tried to find it to tape it again... only to see they weren't airing it. So, I'm not sure how long its not been shown, but I've been checking all year for it (yes, I'm that committed) and they still haven't shown it.  I literally fell into a depression about it, I was so upset! My fiancé must've thought I was crazy lol. Luckily I was able to find it on DVD and I would definitely recommend buying it to anyone inclined (or trying to find it on YouTube, at the vey least). Its _insanely good._  Your story about the ride over to DLR really was hilarious. I showed it to my fiancé Trent and he, too, LOL'd.I'm so glad I was able to read your TRs now that they're deleted. What fun! They also really got me looking forward to the holidays... can't wait until I'm in Disneyland again...  And wow, all this talk about specials and movies has me craving to watch something holiday-themed!! (As a side note, Turner Classic Movies has some really good old-fashion Christmas films that are always fun... they air _Meet Me in St. Louis_ each year, and thats one of my very favorites.)


----------



## jennaw

Hi Everyone,

In a move very unlike DH and I we decided to spend Christmas Eve and Christmas Day at DLR this year! Long story short, it will be our second trip to DLR as a family. Last trip wasn't so magical and customer service gave us free two day park hoppers  we are really excited. This will also be our first Christmas as just our little family, we always spend it with extended family. I will be looking into the holiday tour, as that sounds fun. Does anyone know if they would charge for my two year old in that situation? Thanks so much to everyone on here for sharing their experiences and information. Our girls are 5 and 2, we will be staying at the PPH in a theme park view room. Any tips appreciated!


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

So our trip is no longer a surprise to the kids. Earlier today, my kids were out on a boat with their dad and some other family and when my oldest jumped into the water, her finger somehow got caught in the ladder and it sliced off the tip/nail of her pinky finger  Several hours in the ER and they have stitched it up and sent us home, but she has permanently lost the tip/nail of that finger. She has handled it amazingly well (even more so being only 9) and I just felt she (and our other kids) needed some good news.


----------



## jennaw

I am so sorry that happened. Certainly deserving of some good news. I hope she recovers quickly and continues to handle the loss well.


----------



## mom2rtk

KCmike said:


> Second try
> 
> Thanks Liza and Sherry E for the kind words!
> 
> Hey Janet and all you Disneyland fans here is some news on Big Thunder Mountain Railroad.....Miceage's latest weekly photo report shows that they are running trains on big thunder. They are currently putting it through tests where they place this white board on the train and it extends out like guests when they reach their arms out of the trains while riding. Pics are found their weekly report. Could this be the hope of something good??



Thank you so much for that Mike! I'm almost afraid to let myself get optimistic about this again. But a little hope is better than none!


----------



## funatdisney

The last of my Parade pics:















​


----------



## Phoenixrising

I'm so sorry to hear about the missing digit!! DH had a similar amputation to one of his fingers last year. It took 2 months to heal, and while I'm not squeamish by nature, it was enough for me to go EWWW! So she should be fine for the trip, but it will take a while for the new skin to toughen up, and she may have sensitivity on that finger for a while after it heals. Hopefully the rest of  your year will go smoother.


----------



## Cheshirecatty

jennaw said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> In a move very unlike DH and I we decided to spend Christmas Eve and Christmas Day at DLR this year! Long story short, it will be our second trip to DLR as a family. Last trip wasn't so magical and customer service gave us free two day park hoppers  we are really excited. This will also be our first Christmas as just our little family, we always spend it with extended family. I will be looking into the holiday tour, as that sounds fun. Does anyone know if they would charge for my two year old in that situation? Thanks so much to everyone on here for sharing their experiences and information. Our girls are 5 and 2, we will be staying at the PPH in a theme park view room. Any tips appreciated!



How exciting to spend Christmas, with just your family at Disneyland!  I can vouch that the first time we did this, we had a fantastic time(we love our families, but it was *so **relaxing* to be on our own)!

I can't imagine that they would charge a two year old for the tour, but someone will chime in if this has happened to them--I personally, would call and check.  You will love the Holiday Time at Disneyland Tour--we do it every year!

If you are staying at the *PPH*(our Fav.) make sure to take advantage of *Extra Magic Hour *each morning it is offered.  Also, at the hotel, *Santa *is there in the mornings(8:30-9:00am, 9:20-10:00am, 10:15-11:00am).  The Bell Ringers also make an appearance now and then. The *PCH Grill*, last year, offered a great Christmas Dinner spread!

If you can manage it(with small children), try to beat the crowds by getting to the Parks as early as you can--and than take breaks/naps when things are at their busiest.

Eat at off times(if you are eating at Park restaurants), and don't forget to take time to look at the details--the Holiday decor/entertainment is fantastic!

If you have any other specific questions--don't hesitate to ask!


----------



## Sherry E

*Liza --* 

You have so many great parade shots!  The colors are so vivid and everything looks so festive!  Thank you for keeping this thread infused with extra color and holiday-ness (because I think everyone else ran out of parade and fireworks shots early in the week!)

By the way, I think I forgot to mention a while back that *PHXscuba* and *Mickeybell* have each received another entry into the random draw!  Of course, there will be a brand new theme tomorrow!

​


ksromack said:


> It won't mess up our vacation travel dates...but if I activate my AP in October and dh activates his on our trip in December mine will expire nearly 2 months before his.  Of course, if he ended up wanting to visit the parks after his training days we'll have to get his AP early like mine......not an expense I'm prepared to do next month   I didn't even think about Halloween decorations at the parks......  I do like the idea of being able to visit next December too so if I activate my AP in October that pretty much cancels any hopes we would have of returning for Christmas time in 2014.  We were already considering an end of May trip for my birthday.  My birthday is on a tuesday so our APs would be good monday-friday that last week of May.  I think it looks like we'll get good use out of those APs!



*Kathy --*

I totally and completely get it.  Yes, the expense of buying two APs earlier than planned can be a problem!  That's not something I would be able to do in a pinch if it came to that. 

If you do decide to get your own AP and venture into DLR in October, then when and if it comes time to do a December 2014 trip you could always just buy a Hopper for yourself and use your DH's AP for the discounts.  

Let me know if you decide to head to DLR next month so I can give you the Halloween Time breakdown!




Lucrezia said:


> I'll have to try and find that "100 Scariest Movie Moments"! Sounds like fun. One show I watch during the Halloween season is _Halloween Wars_ on Food Network. I don't why but it always gets me in "the mood" for Halloween lol. As for Christmas, I used to keep _'Twas the Night_ on my DVR year-round because of how much I loved it, so the last time I saw it on was two or three years ago. Back then, they aired it constantly (I even once caught it on in august!). But last year I had to get my DVR replaced and tried to find it to tape it again... only to see they weren't airing it. So, I'm not sure how long its not been shown, but I've been checking all year for it (yes, I'm that committed) and they still haven't shown it.  I literally fell into a depression about it, I was so upset! My fiancé must've thought I was crazy lol. Luckily I was able to find it on DVD and I would definitely recommend buying it to anyone inclined (or trying to find it on YouTube, at the vey least). Its _insanely good._  Your story about the ride over to DLR really was hilarious. I showed it to my fiancé Trent and he, too, LOL'd.I'm so glad I was able to read your TRs now that they're deleted. What fun! They also really got me looking forward to the holidays... can't wait until I'm in Disneyland again...  And wow, all this talk about specials and movies has me craving to watch something holiday-themed!! (As a side note, Turner Classic Movies has some really good old-fashion Christmas films that are always fun... they air _Meet Me in St. Louis_ each year, and thats one of my very favorites.)



*Lucrezia --*

I love _Halloween Wars_.  It's amazing to see the artistry that goes into creating those elaborate displays, and how the pumpkin carvers, pastry chefs and candy makers work together.

October is usually when most of the good Halloween shows start airing -- or at the very, very end of September, like that _Halloween Night Frights_ that will run on Travel Channel.  I would bet that Travel Channel will also start rerunning some of its older Halloween shows, such as _America's Scariest Halloween Attractions_ and _Halloween's Most Extreme_.  Also, look for a show on HGTV called _Halloween Tricked Out_. Of course, there are Christmas versions of most of these shows as well.

Ugh.  I know the pain of having to replace a DVR and losing everything saved on it.  Some shows you can find again easily.  Others are never to be found again!  It is so frustrating.

Thank you to Trent for laughing at my shuttle ride TR installment as well!  

TCM does show some good oldies during both Halloween season and the holidays.  Lots of really old B&W scary movies.  _Holiday Inn_.  One of the older versions of _A Christmas Carol_.  Lots of good stuff.

That is one thing I love about cable TV that I never had a child (when only regular TV was available) -- during October and then in November and December there are so many channels offering Halloween or holiday programming, but all in different styles.  There is so much variety.  If you want to see old, classic _Dracula_ or _Frankenstein_ movies you can go to TCM.  If you want more recent horrible slasher movies, you can go to IFC or to Chiller or Fear and find them.  Low budget movies?  Go to Syfy.  If you want to see family-friendly Christmas TV shows and movies, you can go to ABC Family.  If you want all-day, predictably sugary, addictive Christmas movies you can go to the Hallmark Channel.  If you want to see Halloween or Christmas "decorations" or "attractions" shows, you can go to Travel Channel or HGTV.  Food shows -- go to Food Network.  There are so many choices, and so many different ways in which to get different holiday-themed programming.






jennaw said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> In a move very unlike DH and I we decided to spend Christmas Eve and Christmas Day at DLR this year! Long story short, it will be our second trip to DLR as a family. Last trip wasn't so magical and customer service gave us free two day park hoppers  we are really excited. This will also be our first Christmas as just our little family, we always spend it with extended family. I will be looking into the holiday tour, as that sounds fun. Does anyone know if they would charge for my two year old in that situation? Thanks so much to everyone on here for sharing their experiences and information. Our girls are 5 and 2, we will be staying at the PPH in a theme park view room. Any tips appreciated!



*jennaw --*

Hello & welcome!  How wonderful that you will be in the parks on Christmas Eve and Christmas Day!  Of all the times I have visited DLR for the holidays, I have never actually been there on 12/24 or 12/25.  It's on my bucket list, for sure.

I could be very wrong about the tour -- and hopefully someone who has done it will speak up to clarify -- but I _think_ that a child under 3 will be free, just as she will be everywhere else in the park.  Kids under 3 are free at the Halloween Party, so that's why I am guessing that they're also free on the tours.

My last 3 December hotel stays have been in a PPH park view room (and I've stayed there other times without a view).  Personally, I love the DCA view.  I love waking up to that view, and also looking at it at night with all of the lights on.  I also really love the PPH Christmas tree, so I also adore seeing it when I go downstairs and head to the parks in the morning.  There aren't too many other decorations at the PPH, but that glowing blue-green tree is gorgeous.

I am hoping that this year Disney brings back the "Goodnight Kiss" on 12/24.  Last year they didn't do it, from what JediMasterNerd reported in this thread.  What that involves is a lot of characters (some of whom are in pajamas!) standing in front of the Town Square train station and wishing everyone a Merry Christmas and good night on Christmas Eve.  I think that would be a fun thing for your girls to see - IF Disney does it again this year.  Just the idea of the characters in their pajamas is so adorable to me.




DisneyJamieCA said:


> So our trip is no longer a surprise to the kids. Earlier today, my kids were out on a boat with their dad and some other family and when my oldest jumped into the water, her finger somehow got caught in the ladder and it sliced off the tip/nail of her pinky finger  Several hours in the ER and they have stitched it up and sent us home, but she has permanently lost the tip/nail of that finger. She has handled it amazingly well (even more so being only 9) and I just felt she (and our other kids) needed some good news.



*Jamie --*

That's awful!  Your poor daughter.  I hope she is doing okay -- something like that is so traumatic.  You said she is handling it well, so I hope that maintains.  How scary that something like that can happen in just a moment of accidentally getting caught on a ladder.

I think that telling the kids about the Disneyland trip (which will really be here in no time) now was the perfect thing to do.  It's good to cushion the blow of what happened with some really fun, uplifting, exciting news so there is something to look forward to.


----------



## PHXscuba

DisneyJamieCA said:


> So our trip is no longer a surprise to the kids. Earlier today, my kids were out on a boat with their dad and some other family and when my oldest jumped into the water, her finger somehow got caught in the ladder and it sliced off the tip/nail of her pinky finger  Several hours in the ER and they have stitched it up and sent us home, but she has permanently lost the tip/nail of that finger. She has handled it amazingly well (even more so being only 9) and I just felt she (and our other kids) needed some good news.



Jamie, that is so scary when something traumatic happens to a child! Thankful that it was not worse.

The great thing about telling your DD9 (and your other kids) is that she can help you plan. During the frustrating "you aren't allowed to do that" times, she can be a special helper and give you her thoughts and help make some of the decisions. Definitely great for her to have something awesome to look forward to as she heals.

PHXscuba


----------



## lucysmom

I hope she feels better real soon. It is so awful to watch our children suffer, even a little bit.


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

Thank you all. She is doing much better with all of it than I am right now. Hopefully I'll feel a little better after her doctor's appointment tomorrow where I can get some more answers. It's really hard to feel so helpless.


----------



## mom2rtk

DisneyJamieCA said:


> Thank you all. She is doing much better with all of it than I am right now. Hopefully I'll feel a little better after her doctor's appointment tomorrow where I can get some more answers. It's really hard to feel so helpless.



I'm so sorry for your DD's accident. I would have totally whipped out the Disney trip too! I hope that helped distract her a bit.


----------



## sm4987

All of the pictures and information is wonderful! We have done DW Christmas many times but this year we decided to do Disneyland during Christmas week with all of it's chaos and beauty. Just wanted to say thank you to all of you contributing to the thread!


----------



## GizMo123

After looking at all the pictures, my Fiance and I cant wait to go!  

After finally planning out the trip, I just cant wait to be there!  I only get one night at Fantasmic so I will be reserving the dessert/reserved seating.  I havent seen Fantasmic in a LONG time so I hope everything goes smoothly since Friday is the only shot to see it.

Since this is our first time to DL/DCA during Christmas, we are also reserving CCR for WoC reserved seating and the Holiday tour.  

Question - How are the crowds going to be during the first 2 weeks of Christmas (Going 3rd-6th, 11th-12th)?  Just want to be prepared in case we have to get Fast Passes as soon as we enter the parks instead of hitting our favorite rides out of the gate.  

 I am ready!


----------



## Luisa

Oh man, its been Monday for ages here! Every Monday I think yay new theme week and for just a moment get excited. Then I remember- time difference....  I need to try and train myself to 'its Tuesday so it's new theme week!'

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## laurasvwee

Woohoo!!!! In 69 days we will be checking into PPH for our first Christmas at Disney


----------



## Sherry E

sm4987 said:


> All of the pictures and information is wonderful! We have done DW Christmas many times but this year we decided to do Disneyland during Christmas week with all of it's chaos and beauty. Just wanted to say thank you to all of you contributing to the thread!



*sm4987 --*

Welcome, and thank you for joining us!  I'm glad the thread has been of interest (and hopefully helpful) to you.  

I think you're right in that Christmas week at DLR will likely be both chaotic and beautiful -- but also a lot of fun! Stick with us here, as we will discuss random bits of news (and rumors) about this year's season as it rolls in, and we have another couple of months to go in our Theme Week Countdown (which means lots more photos!).




GizMo123 said:


> After looking at all the pictures, my Fiance and I cant wait to go!
> 
> After finally planning out the trip, I just cant wait to be there!  I only get one night at Fantasmic so I will be reserving the dessert/reserved seating.  I havent seen Fantasmic in a LONG time so I hope everything goes smoothly since Friday is the only shot to see it.
> 
> Since this is our first time to DL/DCA during Christmas, we are also reserving CCR for WoC reserved seating and the Holiday tour.
> 
> Question - How are the crowds going to be during the first 2 weeks of Christmas (Going 3rd-6th, 11th-12th)?  Just want to be prepared in case we have to get Fast Passes as soon as we enter the parks instead of hitting our favorite rides out of the gate.
> 
> I am ready!



*GizMo123 --*

It sounds like you have a great trip ahead of you!   

Do you mean how are the crowds in the first two weeks of December?  Or the first two weeks of the Disneyland holiday season, starting on 11/12?  I am guessing December?

The first two weeks of December are pretty good (thus far) as far as slightly lower crowds than what you'd find at certain other times during the season.  Weekends and actual holidays will always be more crowded.  Early/mid-weekdays are better.  The week of Christmas is busy, and the week between Christmas and New Year's is really busy!

Crowd dynamics can always kind of change from year to year, and often when we think it won't be too crowded it suddenly is, or vice versa!  




Luisa said:


> Oh man, its been Monday for ages here! Every Monday I think yay new theme week and for just a moment get excited. Then I remember- time difference....  I need to try and train myself to 'its Tuesday so it's new theme week!'
> 
> Sent from my iPad using DISBoards



*Luisa --
*
Very true!  There's a big time difference!  I'm just about to post the new theme, in a few minutes!




laurasvwee said:


> Woohoo!!!! In 69 days we will be checking into PPH for our first Christmas at Disney




*laurasvwee --*

  I hope you have a great first holiday trip.  It can be addictive.  Often times, after people visit once for the holiday season they find that they have to return every year for the season!

Stay tuned -- in one of the Theme Weeks coming up in the not-so-distant future (but not today), you'll be seeing more of the PPH at Christmas time!  Their tree is sooooo pretty!


----------



## Sherry E

_*Its Monday -- and its time for the Theme Week Countdown!!*_



*9 Weeks Until the
Holiday Season Begins at Disneyland Resort!!!! *​

_*With each new week will come a different Disneyland Resort holiday theme!

As I have previously mentioned in this Superthread, Ill be showcasing a particular aspect of DLR's holiday celebration each week until early November.  There are many more themes to come over the next couple of months, including 8 main weekly themes (a new one every Monday through October 28, 2013); 6 mini-themes which will be featured each day from 10/29/13  11/3/13, and a final Holiday Cornucopia theme on Monday, November 4th (there will be more details about what the Cornucopia can include when we get closer to that date!).

Theme Week Countdowns are a great way to keep the photos rolling in on a regular basis and build anticipation for November at the Disneyland Resort!  They are also a way to display the different elements, nuances and details of the Holidays at DLR that may be totally new to some visitors...or previously unnoticed/undiscovered by others.  Finally, this is an excellent way for our Theme Week Countdown participants to shine a light on their wonderful photos and attract visitors to their Trip Reports, blogs, etc.  

Last week, we reveled in the pageantry of A Christmas Fantasy Parade and gazed in awe at the BelieveIn Holiday Magic Fireworks.  Just prior to that we strolled along Main Street to soak in its small town holiday charm, and onward to the sparkling Sleeping Beautys Winter Castle, resplendent in snow and icicle lights.  Previously we enjoyed the Yuletide season around the world as we sailed through Its a Small World Holiday.  Before that we journeyed down the mystical, musical alleys of New Orleans Square and enjoyed Christmas with a Mardi Gras twist, including balconies draped in beads and lampposts adorned with mysterious masks.  We also paid a visit to New Orleans Squares most famous residence and met its temporary houseguest, Jack Skellington, as he attempted to put a bit of a nightmarish Halloween spin on the Yuletide season in Haunted Mansion Holiday.  Of course, we kicked off this years Theme Week Countdown as we discovered the many different types of themed Christmas Trees and Wreaths around Disneyland Resort.  

Sowhat will be our sixth theme of 2013?  Let us pay a little visit to the place where some of our favorite characters live and deck the halls, Toon-style!*_





*In the Spotlight this Week......

MICKEYS TOONTOWN!!!*​




_* Since 1993, Mickeys Toontown has been a place that is easily dismissed as a playground just for kids.  But anyone who appreciates the famous attention to detail that Disneyland offers in all of its theme parks will agree that Toontown is one of the best places to enjoy a wide variety of hidden gems.  

Located in the far reaches of Disneyland, beyond the magical Its a Small World Holiday, Mickeys Toontown seems to be a long way to go for a bit of holiday cheer.  But holiday cheer you will surely find if you care to visit this city made of exaggerated, slightly kooky structures and shapes; signs, sight gags and inside jokes; interactive inanimate objects; and bright, vivid colors. Toontown is wild.  Its wacky.  Its whimsical.  Its off-kilter.  And it has its own special style of celebrating the season.    

As Toontown is the place where Disney luminaries such as Mickey Mouse, Minnie Mouse, Goofy, Donald Duck and Chip & Dale reside, it will be no surprise to hear their familiar voices singing Christmas songs to keep you in a festive mood as you stroll through the streets of this madcap world.  

One of the first signs of Christmas to catch your eye is the towns appropriately cartoonish tree, stationed in front of City Hall.  However, there are touches of the season everywhere you look.  Roger Rabbit wears a Santa Claus suit in his cozy nook situated above the Car Toon Spin ride.  The code word is: bright.  Mickey and Minnie display trees on their lawns (Minnies tree features pink tones!).  Decorations hanging from various Toontown businesses bear symbols of the themes they represent, i.e., some of the Fire House ornaments are Dalmatian-spotted; there are letters/envelopes in the garland above the Post Office; there are daisies above Daisys Diner, etc.  The details are absolutely amazing, and are just one of the elements that make Toontown such a special place in Disneyland all year long, but specifically from November to early January!


If you are visiting Disneyland Resort for the holiday season, dont leave without paying a visit to the lively Toontown to check out its special brand of Toon-tastic Yuletide decorations, with an animated twist!*_ 




_* Roger Rabbits Car Toon Spin area2012

























City Hall and the town Christmas tree2012




















Plutos Dog House at dusk2012









Daisys Diner2012









Goofys House looks askew, even as the sun begins to go down...2012











From 2010


City Hall







Fire House (notice -- if you look closely -- the tiny dalmatian spots on a couple of the ornaments)







The Gym








Post Office








Five & Dime








Bank







Gag Factory







Power House







Clock Repair







Library








Goofys House wreath







Donalds Boat wreath








Mickeys old Christmas tree (it was replaced in 2011)







Minnies old Christmas tree (it was replaced in 2011)







Jolly Trolley








*_​


_*Please feel free to post your photos of Mickeys Toontown all this week, through Sunday, September 15th.  

Then, stay tuned for our seventh theme on Monday, September 16th!!  We still have many great themes coming up in future weeks, so get your photos ready!*_


----------



## Cheshirecatty

*OH NO*!!!!!  *Not *the the *plastic* tree!!!!


----------



## Autty40

laurasvwee said:
			
		

> Woohoo!!!! In 69 days we will be checking into PPH for our first Christmas at Disney



We'll be there the same time, but staying at a good neighbor!


----------



## pudinhd

Well, it turns out my pictures are old, but at least I have good Christmas trees!!!


----------



## KCmike

No photos from Mickey's Toontown sadly enough.  Can't wait to see what everyone else has though!!  Loving this thread.


----------



## Cheshirecatty

*pudinhd*----your pictures may be old, but they are great!

I sure miss those awesome trees!

Thanks for posting them!


----------



## pudinhd

Cheshirecatty said:


> *pudinhd*----your pictures may be old, but they are great!
> 
> I sure miss those awesome trees!
> 
> Thanks for posting them!



My pleasure!!!!!!    They were awesome trees, weren't they?!


----------



## mvf-m11c

A little late to the party but here are my pictures of Mickey's Toontown. 

Roger Rabbit's Car Toon Spin










I still dont like those ugly plastic trees in City Hall that was added in 2011 & 2012 from the former Mickey's Toontown Fair at the MK.





Minnies ugly plastic Christmas tree





Mickeys ugly Christmas tree










Donald Duck wreath 





Goofys House with the Christmas decorations










The old Christmas trees that were in Toontown before those ugly plastic trees replaced them the last two years.


----------



## figment_jii

I guess it's proof that I tend to forget about Toontown.  I only found two photos of Toontown during the holidays in all of my pictures!


----------



## jacs1234

My only toon town pic on flickr.  I must find the rest


----------



## Luisa

Curses, Toontown! Not somewhere I spend a lot of time in so going to have to dig out my pre-digital photo album and see if I have any from my 2005 trip. Unless I try sneaking in one from Tokyo....


----------



## pattyduke34

Here are a few that I have...


----------



## Bunker

Wow what a thread, thank you! We are taking the kids for the first time to Disneyland and thought timing it when it is decorated for the holiday season would be extra fun for them.

My question is if the first "official" day of the season is Nov. 12...does that mean everything is already decorated or is that the start of when they decorate? 

Also...is it possible to do Disneyland in two days for first timers? Our kids are 5and 7. 

Thank you!

Natalie


----------



## GrandBob

Natalie!

All the decorations in the parks will be up by the start day of Nov 12.  Snow will be falling, and the rides will be open with their Christmas overlays.  But the hotels tend not to get decorated until after Thanksgiving.

Two days is a very short trip.  It's not enough time to do "everything", meaning all the rides, shows etc.  But it is enough time to get a good flavor of the parks, and make you want to return for longer next time.  You'll have a great time.

-Bob


----------



## becd

Well, I did not get any Pixie Dust in the mail but my vacation planning DVD came last night and my DS-6 twins watched it several times.  I am getting so excited!!!  Probably more than they are - and I have to say that I have an amazing husband.  He is a huge Disney park fan, but is letting me take the twins without him so that we can have a "cool Mom" experience they can look back on one day.  He is also keeping my DS-4 while we go so that we are not anchored by his height (or lack thereof) and can ride all of the rides together.  Luckily the twins are tall for their age so they should be able to ride everything that is open.  

Now, if I could just talk them into doing ToT again.  They rode it once at WDW HS, and I have not been able to talk them back on it since. Believe this or not, it's not the drop that scared them (they were actually fine with that), it was the silly Twilight Zone themed movie about the "ghosts."  Absolutely scared them to death.  I ordered the Steve Guttenberg movie on Netflix and hopefully the silliness of that will cure them because I love ToT!  If anyone has any other suggestions I am open to them.  I barely got one of the twins back on HM last year after we had a 20 minute+ break down in the grave yard (and yes they kept the lights off, ghosts active, and the music going - he was hysterical by the time we got out), because for some reason he accepts that is make believe, but thinks since the ToT thing is a "movie" it is about real ghosts.  Maybe I should just count my blessings!


----------



## Sherry E

*pudinhd, Bret, figment_jii, jacs1234, pattyduke34 *-- You've all got another entry into the random draw for posting your awesome photos.

*Luisa* -- While it's nice to see a Tokyo Toontown photo, it doesn't count for the random draw (at least not *this* week -- you may be able to use it as an entry into the final Holiday Cornucopia Theme Week in November if you'd like to)!  That's part of the fun/challenge of this year's Countdown -- some folks will have photos for themes and some will not.  People who do not have photos of these themes will, hopefully, start to pay more attention to areas they have previously overlooked and get photos for future Theme Weeks!

*Bret* -- Again, you had me laughing out loud, like a crazy person, with the "ugly tree" comments.  "Minnie's ugly tree..."  "Mickey's ugly tree..."

*Cheshirecatty* -- Yes, I posted photos of the ugly plastic tree, but I was trying to show what Toontown looks like now, as well as what it used to look like years ago.  I posted at least one photo of the old tree in our first Theme Week (Trees/Wreaths), and there is another theme coming up down the road that will necessitate an "old tree" photo.  

*Mike* -- I was afraid you might not have photos for this theme.  As I mentioned a while back, I tried to stack the first part of this Countdown with themes for which I knew most people would have photos, but now that leads us into themes that could be less prolific.  There should be at least another couple of themes for which you should have photos, but they may be spread out over the next couple of months (not back-to-back, in other words).  I hope you'll stick with us!

​



Bunker said:


> Wow what a thread, thank you! We are taking the kids for the first time to Disneyland and thought timing it when it is decorated for the holiday season would be extra fun for them.
> 
> My question is if the first "official" day of the season is Nov. 12...does that mean everything is already decorated or is that the start of when they decorate?
> 
> Also...is it possible to do Disneyland in two days for first timers? Our kids are 5and 7.
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> Natalie



Welcome, *Natalie*!

Thank you so much for joining us!  I hope you've had a chance to skim down the first page -- there is a lot of info in the first 9 posts on Page 1.

You can see a lot in 2 days, but I really think that at least 3 days would be better, if you can swing it.  If you can only do 2 days, then just try to plan accordingly to be sure you can fit everything in.  The last 3 friends of mine who went to DLR with their kids for the first time (all at different times, different trips) got advice and tips from me, and all wanted to start out with only 2 days.  I talked them into at least 3 days (at least one of them even ended up with 4), and when they got there and got into everything they saw why having an extra day or two was helpful.

The way the decorations process works is that it begins even before Halloween Time ends, and it is a daily, little by little process between then and the official start date.

So, essentially, all of the decorations in the 2 parks will be up on 11/12.  The Jingle Jangle Jamboree should be open.  Apparently, World of Color - Winter Dreams is not scheduled to start until 11/15, but the Christmas parade and holiday fireworks/snow on Main Street, as well as most other holiday entertainment, should be happening on 11/12.  I suspect that the holiday version of the Mad T Party may not begin until 11/15 as well, though.

The 3 Disney hotels will not be decorated on 11/12, and Downtown Disney may not be decorated or playing holiday music until after Thanksgiving.


----------



## Bunker

Thank you Bob and Sherry for the welcome and such quick replies. Very much appreciated!  






GrandBob said:


> Natalie!
> 
> All the decorations in the parks will be up by the start day of Nov 12.  Snow will be falling, and the rides will be open with their Christmas overlays.  But the hotels tend not to get decorated until after Thanksgiving.
> 
> Two days is a very short trip.  It's not enough time to do "everything", meaning all the rides, shows etc.  But it is enough time to get a good flavor of the parks, and make you want to return for longer next time.  You'll have a great time.
> 
> -Bob


----------



## Phoenixrising

This evil mom got busted by the kids last night regarding the Edmonton trip. We took DMIL and DSISIL for dinner last night. Since we have much faster internet than her, she brought over her computer to hook up to our wifi, and book reservations for her and DMIL. DMIL was asking for a map of Edmonton, so I gave the one I had gotten earlier that day. When DS10 saw the map I saw a light bulb go off above his head, and I knew he had clued in as to what we were up to.....darn!! So much for my evil plans. So this morning I showed them the hotel and air confirmations, and let them figure out the rest. They are thrilled to be going to the wedding and can't wait. So even the best of evil plots can be thwarted by a smart kid. Many of our family members were able to take advantage of the seat sales I found on line in regards to airfare.


----------



## Sherry E

GrandBob said:


> Natalie!
> 
> All the decorations in the parks will be up by the start day of Nov 12.  Snow will be falling, and the rides will be open with their Christmas overlays.  But the hotels tend not to get decorated until after Thanksgiving.
> 
> Two days is a very short trip.  It's not enough time to do "everything", meaning all the rides, shows etc.  But it is enough time to get a good flavor of the parks, and make you want to return for longer next time.  You'll have a great time.
> 
> -Bob



Hi, *Bob*!

I wanted to say hello and bump your post up because the page turned before some folks had a chance to see it, I'm sure (the page turned when I posted, and that was before I saw your post!).




becd said:


> Well, I did not get any Pixie Dust in the mail but my vacation planning DVD came last night and my DS-6 twins watched it several times.  I am getting so excited!!!  Probably more than they are - and I have to say that I have an amazing husband.  He is a huge Disney park fan, but is letting me take the twins without him so that we can have a "cool Mom" experience they can look back on one day.  He is also keeping my DS-4 while we go so that we are not anchored by his height (or lack thereof) and can ride all of the rides together.  Luckily the twins are tall for their age so they should be able to ride everything that is open.
> 
> Now, if I could just talk them into doing ToT again.  They rode it once at WDW HS, and I have not been able to talk them back on it since. Believe this or not, it's not the drop that scared them (they were actually fine with that), it was the silly Twilight Zone themed movie about the "ghosts."  Absolutely scared them to death.  I ordered the Steve Guttenberg movie on Netflix and hopefully the silliness of that will cure them because I love ToT!  If anyone has any other suggestions I am open to them.  I barely got one of the twins back on HM last year after we had a 20 minute+ break down in the grave yard (and yes they kept the lights off, ghosts active, and the music going - he was hysterical by the time we got out), because for some reason he accepts that is make believe, but thinks since the ToT thing is a "movie" it is about real ghosts.  Maybe I should just count my blessings!



*becd --*

I love getting those vacation planning DVD in the mail!  I will also suggest that while you are at DLR, you should stop in the Walt Disney Travel Company office located in Downtown Disney (around a corner, not on the main strip).  In the WDTC office you can pick up free booklets (actual soft cover booklets, not brochures) for DLR, WDW and even for Disney Cruise Line (in fact, the Disney Cruise Line book is probably the most substantial of them all).  I love collecting travel-related books so I love going in there, even though sometimes the DLR and WDW books are out of stock.

I think that the Disney Vacation Club office (on the DLH property) will also give you a free booklet too, if you stop in and ask them.  

I certainly cannot offer up any sage ToT advice -- it's not a ride that I go on.  As much as I love the theme and "Twilight Zone," it's not my type of ride!


----------



## PHXscuba

KCmike said:


> No photos from Mickey's Toontown sadly enough.  Can't wait to see what everyone else has though!!  Loving this thread.



Me neither! I thought I took some but they must have been duds that I didn't save.



mvf-m11c said:


> I still dont like those ugly plastic trees in City Hall that was added in 2011 & 2012 from the former Mickey's Toontown Fair at the MK.



So *that's* who we have to blame?! Boo to Disneyland for ditching something nice in favor of plastic.

PHXscuba


----------



## crystal1313

I don't have a lot from Toontown........here's one from 2008:


----------



## tksbaskets

Great pictures of Toon Town.  I too was LOL with Bret's post with the ugly plastic trees. 

I sheepishly admit with the hundreds of pictures I've taken at DL on our two holiday trips I have never taken a picture in Toon Town.

Makes me enjoy this week's theme all the more. 

_PS for some reason I haven't gotten a notification in three days for this thread.  YIKES.  Anyone else having issues like this?  I've gotten other thread notifications._


----------



## Luisa

Sherry E said:


> Luisa -- While it's nice to see a Tokyo Toontown photo, it doesn't count for the random draw (at least not this week -- you may be able to use it as an entry into the final Holiday Cornucopia Theme Week in November if you'd like to)!  That's part of the fun/challenge of this year's Countdown -- some folks will have photos for themes and some will not.  People who do not have photos of these themes will, hopefully, start to pay more attention to areas they have previously overlooked and get photos for future Theme Weeks!
> .


Oh gosh, I didn't mean you to think I was expecting it to count- was just having a bit of fun around the fact I just don't have Toontown pictures during holiday time!


----------



## ksromack

tksbaskets said:


> Great pictures of Toon Town.  I too was LOL with Bret's post with the ugly plastic trees.
> 
> I sheepishly admit with the hundreds of pictures I've taken at DL on our two holiday trips I have never taken a picture in Toon Town.
> 
> Makes me enjoy this week's theme all the more.
> 
> _PS for some reason I haven't gotten a notification in three days for this thread.  YIKES.  Anyone else having issues like this?  I've gotten other thread notifications._



I haven't gotten notifications either....and I was 3 pages behind 

I love the Toon Town pictures...makes me sad that MK doesn't have it anymore.


----------



## egritz

I've been getting my notifications.


----------



## KCmike

*Sherry E*  No worries.  I am in it for the long haul.


----------



## GrandBob

Sherry E said:


> Hi, *Bob*!



Hi Sherry!   

You've probably noticed, and in fact have commented on, the fact that I'm not hanging around here as much any more.  That's probably because an awful lot has been happening this year, both good and bad.  It's looking like no Disney for the GrandBob family in 2013.  At the rate things are going, not for the first half of 2014, either.  So I just drop in once in a while for a drive-by posting   Hope you have a great holiday season!

-Bob


----------



## disneyobsessed808

so i'm just joining this thread and jumping since i knew i had pictures from toontown at holiday time 

from 2006 (thank you facebook)


----------



## Sherry E

I was just about to go to sleep (I'll reply to the latest posts that have come in tomorrow, when I'm more alert), but wanted to say welcome to *disneyobsessed808*!  

Thank you so much for joining in and sharing your great pictures -- it's interesting to see how the decor in Toontown has changed over the years.  I think it was much better in 2006 and 2007 than it is now, sadly.  There are still some fun details in the decor here and there, but it was better in the old days.

Anyway, you've got your first entry into the random draw for the $25 Disney gift card (you get an entry for every theme week to which you contribute photos and then I pick a random winner at the end of the Theme Week Countdown in November).  There will be a new theme on Monday.  Some of them are easier than others to scrape up photos for, and some are trickier.

​
*crystal1313* -- You've got another entry too!

And everyone else has to get out there and start taking more pictures in Toontown during the holiday season!


----------



## disneyobsessed808

Sherry E said:


> Thank you so much for joining in and sharing your great pictures -- it's interesting to see how the decor in Toontown has changed over the years.  I think it was much better in 2006 and 2007 than it is now, sadly.  There are still some fun details in the decor here and there, but it was better in the old days.




So true. The new "ugly trees" are just sooooooooooo ugly. Bring back the old trees!


----------



## DBL101

'07, '08, '09, '11, '12

Click for larger.


----------



## BeautyAndTheBeast22

Gah!! I love this thread! We are taking our 4th holiday trip in November (PTR in sig) and I am learning all kinds of new things from this thread so, thank you! This makes me that much more excited for our upcoming trip and for the holidays in general.


----------



## Elk Grove Chris




----------



## tksbaskets

Great pics Elk Grove Chris!  

Also glad my notifications are appearing again so I don't miss out on this place I've never visited.


----------



## czmom

I love all the ToonTown pics!!! We never made it to WDW before it was demolished. My kids are young so I imagine we will be spending lots of time in ToonTown  Looks so cute and cartoon-like.


----------



## Sherry E

*DBL101 and Elk Grove Chris* each have another entry into the random draw for sharing their awesome, colorful Toontown photos!






tksbaskets said:


> Great pictures of Toon Town.  I too was LOL with Bret's post with the ugly plastic trees.
> 
> I sheepishly admit with the hundreds of pictures I've taken at DL on our two holiday trips I have never taken a picture in Toon Town.
> 
> Makes me enjoy this week's theme all the more.
> 
> _PS for some reason I haven't gotten a notification in three days for this thread.  YIKES.  Anyone else having issues like this?  I've gotten other thread notifications._



*TK --*

Are Bret's "ugly tree" comments not the funniest things?  I'm glad I'm not the only one who finds them giggle-inducing!

And it's so true -- the new trees vs. the old trees are just bad.  If we had never had the good trees to begin with, and had the bad trees all along, we would be used to them.  The fact that we started out with good trees and switched to bad ones is the problem.

I have those notification problems a lot -- or I will get random notifications from threads that are suddenly active after 3 years, but not for one that is active every day.  Weird.




Luisa said:


> Oh gosh, I didn't mean you to think I was expecting it to count- was just having a bit of fun around the fact I just don't have Toontown pictures during holiday time!



*Luisa --*

Oh, no worries at all!  I thought you meant that you were trying to "sneak" in the picture to enter it into the random draw.  But hang on to any Tokyo holiday photos you have, because you can enter those into the Holiday Cornucopia theme at the very end of the Countdown in November!

It seems as though you are not alone in not having any photos of DLR's Toontown.



KCmike said:


> *Sherry E*  No worries.  I am in it for the long haul.



*Mike --*

Good!  We'd hate to lose you for the rest of the Theme Weeks!




GrandBob said:


> Hi Sherry!
> 
> You've probably noticed, and in fact have commented on, the fact that I'm not hanging around here as much any more.  That's probably because an awful lot has been happening this year, both good and bad.  It's looking like no Disney for the GrandBob family in 2013.  At the rate things are going, not for the first half of 2014, either.  So I just drop in once in a while for a drive-by posting   Hope you have a great holiday season!
> 
> -Bob



*Bob --*

I'm glad you're still dropping in for drive-by posts here, and in the Halloween thread.  It's good to keep up to date with anything newsworthy on the Halloween and holiday fronts.

I'm sad to hear that you won't be making it to DLR until at least the second half of 2014.  I hope the bad stuff that has been happening has not been too awful, and I hope the good stuff that has been happening has been amazing!





disneyobsessed808 said:


> So true. The new "ugly trees" are just sooooooooooo ugly. Bring back the old trees!



*disneyobsessed808 --*

That's my main issue with the trees -- the contrast between what we used to have and what we have now.  I can vaguely remember the Toontown holiday decor from, say, 2000 and 2001.  I don't _think_ there was a tree back then, but there were some wreaths and garland. The Toontown decor started to get better, brighter, more colorful, more whimsical, over the years -- and the wonderful tree in front of City Hall was amazing because of the oversized ornaments and wacky tree topper.

If we had never had the good trees, then the bad trees wouldn't seem as bad in the overall context of Toontown.  They would fit in with the cartoonish theme.  However, those of us who remember the good trees cannot tolerate these horrible impostors.



BeautyAndTheBeast22 said:


> Gah!! I love this thread! We are taking our 4th holiday trip in November (PTR in sig) and I am learning all kinds of new things from this thread so, thank you! This makes me that much more excited for our upcoming trip and for the holidays in general.



Welcome, *Sarah*!

I saw your holiday Pre-TR over in the TR section a few weeks ago (you have an absolutely adorable family, by the way) and I was wondering silently, "Has she been in the Christmas thread yet?"  I thought you had maybe popped in and posted once a while back, but if you did it had been a long while since you were here.

Anyway, welcome aboard -- I'm glad the thread is helpful and entertaining!  Feel free to post any holiday photos you may have if they fit one of our upcoming themes in our Theme Week Countdown (we are currently in Week 6, Toontown, but we have more themes coming up between now and early November, and you may have photos from your previous trips).  For every theme week you contribute to, you get an entry into the random draw for a $25 Disney gift card (which I will draw when the Countdown ends in early/mid-November).





czmom said:


> I love all the ToonTown pics!!! We never made it to WDW before it was demolished. My kids are young so I imagine we will be spending lots of time in ToonTown  Looks so cute and cartoon-like.



*czmom --*

Toontown -- despite the ugly new trees -- is one of the most interesting places in DLR for themed holiday decor.  Very colorful, wacky and cartoonish, for sure!


----------



## funatdisney

Disney parks Blog posted today some interesting details about the "World of Color  Winter Dreams  show, mostly in a video. Here is the link:

Behind the Scenes: New Custom Animation for World of Color  Winter Dreams at Disney California Adventure Park

I think the ideas presented look pretty cool. I am looking forward to seeing it.


----------



## Sherry E

funatdisney said:


> Disney parks Blog posted today some interesting details about the "World of Color – Winter Dreams’  show, mostly in a video. Here is the link:
> 
> Behind the Scenes: New Custom Animation for ‘World of Color – Winter Dreams’ at Disney California Adventure Park
> 
> I think the ideas presented look pretty cool. I am looking forward to seeing it.



Thanks, *Liza*!  

When I saw your post I quickly added the link into the Winter Dreams section on the first page, where the other Winter Dreams blogs/articles are, before I forgot.

I don't know if this is what the actual show will look like, but in the illustration/artwork in the blog there is a Mickey-shaped wreath on the Fun Wheel.  That may just be a way to jazz up the photo, or it could be an actual image that will be part of Winter Dreams -- maybe they will project a Mickey wreath onto the Fun Wheel?


----------



## funatdisney

*Sherry*, adding a wreath to the Fun Wheel would be a nice addition. If they do I had better bring my zoom lens to get a good shot of it. lol

I love the idea of It's A Small World feel they plan on doing. Of course, IASW is one of my all time favorites, so it is no surprise I like it.


----------



## KCmike

Thanks so much for the link Liza!  I subscribe to the Disney Blog but it was nice to have an early heads up!


----------



## TinkLoverSam

So a largish wrench got thrown into my planning... Our flight times were changed by our airline! We now arrive at lax more than 3 hours later than our original flight and we will be leaving from lax four and a half hours earlier than I originally booked! And since these are now the earliest direct flights (and latest on departure day) there isn't really anything they can change us to that I like better! So we now have a lot less time to get settled on our arrival day and we'll have to leave our hotel much earlier on departure day to ghetto the airport... Stupid airline!


----------



## tksbaskets

TinkLoverSam said:


> So a largish wrench got thrown into my planning... Our flight times were changed by our airline! We now arrive at lax more than 3 hours later than our original flight and we will be leaving from lax four and a half hours earlier than I originally booked! And since these are now the earliest direct flights (and latest on departure day) there isn't really anything they can change us to that I like better! So we now have a lot less time to get settled on our arrival day and we'll have to leave our hotel much earlier on departure day to ghetto the airport... Stupid airline!



What a bummer....  We are at the will of the airline too as I would do just about anything to prevent a layover flight.


----------



## TinkLoverSam

tksbaskets said:


> What a bummer....  We are at the will of the airline too as I would do just about anything to prevent a layover flight.



I really can't take a layover flight home as I am starting a new job soon after being unemployed for 7 months and they are ok with my current plan but I really won't be able to ask them to change the dates now!


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

It has been a long and emotional week and only a few pictures to share this time (and even those aren't great and they'll all from 2007)


----------



## jitterbug

I am loving all these pictures!  I can't wait to have some of my own this year!

I'm not sure if this is the best place to post this (better to have a separate thread?), but I am wondering about park hours for the holiday season?  Once the holiday season starts (November 12), are we looking at DL hours 8am-12mid and DCA hours 8am-11pm everyday not just weekends?  We are planning to be in DLR Nov 17-20.  But this year, Thanksgiving is a week later, so does that factor in to the park hours at all, or is it more the start of the season that sets the hours?  We would like to figure out our character dining, and thought if parks open later, we'd have a character dining at Goofy's before starting in the park.  But if it opens at 8:00 with EMH at 7:00, we might have to do a 2nd breakfast at Minnie's for a later time.  Any insight is greatly appreciated!


----------



## egritz

jitterbug said:


> I'm not sure if this is the best place to post this (better to have a separate thread?), but I am wondering about park hours for the holiday season?  Once the holiday season starts (November 12), are we looking at DL hours 8am-12mid and DCA hours 8am-11pm everyday not just weekends?  We are planning to be in DLR Nov 17-20.  But this year, Thanksgiving is a week later, so does that factor in to the park hours at all, or is it more the start of the season that sets the hours?  We would like to figure out our character dining, and thought if parks open later, we'd have a character dining at Goofy's before starting in the park.  But if it opens at 8:00 with EMH at 7:00, we might have to do a 2nd breakfast at Minnie's for a later time.  Any insight is greatly appreciated!



The very first page of the thread has links to historical hours from the past couple of years for each park, including parade & showtimes.


----------



## ashnjam

tksbaskets said:


> Great pictures of Toon Town.  I too was LOL with Bret's post with the ugly plastic trees.
> 
> I sheepishly admit with the hundreds of pictures I've taken at DL on our two holiday trips I have never taken a picture in Toon Town.
> 
> Makes me enjoy this week's theme all the more.
> 
> _PS for some reason I haven't gotten a notification in three days for this thread.  YIKES.  Anyone else having issues like this?  I've gotten other thread notifications._



I know when I get my email notifaction it says if I don't actually go to the disbaord thread they will stop sending the email notifications. If that makes any sense. But I don't know how acurate that is because I get notifactions on threads that I haven't visited in months.


----------



## beckykarstetter

I'm fairly new to all this and definitely NOT trying to create a panic, but here's my quandary:  how do I know which source to believe for rehabs for rides.   I went along for the ride when many on the boards got panicked about SM and don't want to do that in this instance.  DIS is showing the Casey Jr. and Storybook Land Canal Boats are going to be closed 12/2-12/12.  Another site is showing them closed in October for ten days.  Disney's call in line doesn't say anything, so...  Any help from the seasoned veterans on the boards would be appreciated.


----------



## damo

beckykarstetter said:


> I'm fairly new to all this and definitely NOT trying to create a panic, but here's my quandary:  how do I know which source to believe for rehabs for rides.   I went along for the ride when many on the boards got panicked about SM and don't want to do that in this instance.  DIS is showing the Casey Jr. and Storybook Land Canal Boats are going to be closed 12/2-12/12.  Another site is showing them closed in October for ten days.  Disney's call in line doesn't say anything, so...  Any help from the seasoned veterans on the boards would be appreciated.



I think until it is actually posted on their website, we don't know for sure.  Even then, things can change.


----------



## czmom

beckykarstetter said:


> I'm fairly new to all this and definitely NOT trying to create a panic, but here's my quandary:  how do I know which source to believe for rehabs for rides.   I went along for the ride when many on the boards got panicked about SM and don't want to do that in this instance.  DIS is showing the Casey Jr. and Storybook Land Canal Boats are going to be closed 12/2-12/12.  Another site is showing them closed in October for ten days.  Disney's call in line doesn't say anything, so...  Any help from the seasoned veterans on the boards would be appreciated.



I called this morning and the boats and Casey jr were definitely on the recorded message. I was paying close attention because those are my dates. But if they are off now, that would be great!!

This is my first trip to DLR and these rehabs and rumors are driving me crazy with such late notice. I am just hoping California screamin is not down for refurb during my dates. Anyone know when that typically is done?


----------



## beckykarstetter

czmom said:


> I called this morning and the boats and Casey jr were definitely on the recorded message. I was paying close attention because those are my dates. But if they are off now, that would be great!!
> 
> This is my first trip to DLR and these rehabs and rumors are driving me crazy with such late notice. I am just hoping California screamin is not down for refurb during my dates. Anyone know when that typically is done?



Yup, it's there.  Sigh.  I, apparently, have a banana in my ear.  Maybe just wishful thinking.  DS3's first trip and he's crazy about trains, so Casey Jr. was a must do and I love miniatures, so the boats with the decorated for Christmas, was for me.  I will have to console myself with more gingerbread men, hot chocolate, and beignets.  Tragic.  Snort.


----------



## viaggiamo

beckykarstetter said:


> Yup, it's there.  Sigh.  I, apparently, have a banana in my ear.  Maybe just wishful thinking.  DS3's first trip and he's crazy about trains, so Casey Jr. was a must do and I love miniatures, so the boats with the decorated for Christmas, was for me.  I will have to console myself with more gingerbread men, hot chocolate, and beignets.  Tragic.  Snort.





Oh no! 

they were down last October when we were there too. We were hoping to ride them this year.


----------



## funatdisney

Well sorry to report, I can't find my Toon Town pics. That means I am out for this week.


----------



## pixleyyy




----------



## Sherry E

*Hellllllooooooooo, Christmas thread peeps!
*

I've been busy in the Halloween thread (I was at DLR this past 9/13, and have been posting pictures of treats and merchandise) and in doing other non-DIS things, but I had to pop back in over here to remind everyone that there is a brand new theme week starting tomorrow!  (Thank you to everyone who has been holding down the fort over here and continuing to ask/answer questions, as well as share info.)

I see that *Jamie* got her Toontown photos in -- and *pixleyyy* has returned to the thread for a last minute Toontown contribution (and what great photos they are)!!!  Jamie has another entry into the random draw for the $25 Disney gift card, and pixleyyy has earned her very first entry into the draw.

What will be the new theme for the week?  Tune in tomorrow to find out!  Muahahahahaha!


----------



## tksbaskets

Sherry E said:


> *Hellllllooooooooo, Christmas thread peeps!
> *
> 
> I've been busy in the Halloween thread (I was at DLR this past 9/13, and have been posting pictures of treats and merchandise) and in doing other non-DIS things, but I had to pop back in over here to remind everyone that there is a brand new theme week starting tomorrow!  (Thank you to everyone who has been holding down the fort over here and continuing to ask/answer questions, as well as share info.)
> 
> I see that *Jamie* got her Toontown photos in -- and *pixleyyy* has returned to the thread for a last minute Toontown contribution (and what great photos they are)!!!  Jamie has another entry into the random draw for the $25 Disney gift card, and pixleyyy has earned her very first entry into the draw.
> 
> What will be the new theme for the week?  Tune in tomorrow to find out!  Muahahahahaha!



Been enjoying the Toon Town week (and loving the Halloween updates in the other thread....) Hmmm... 

Mainstreet next week??

TK


----------



## aidensmom31

Been sooo busy so I hope to start posting pics this next week but on more awesome news our countdown is now in double digits....*99 DAYS TILL DISNEYLAND*


----------



## siskaren

Hey Sherry, I saw Edy's Peppermint ice cream at Walmart and Target yesterday (they're calling it Peppermint Wonderland this year) and I bought the full-fat version on your recommendation. It's been so long since I had it though that I can't honestly say if I tasted a difference. But it's peppermint, that's the important thing.


----------



## Sherry E

tksbaskets said:


> Been enjoying the Toon Town week (and loving the Halloween updates in the other thread....) Hmmm...
> 
> Mainstreet next week??
> 
> TK



*TK --*

Main Street Theme Week was 2 weeks ago!

Halloween Time is a fun time, though I am way over this hot weather and ready for some real Fall weather to come around.  

Did you see the nighttime Ray Bradbury tree/moon picture I posted in the Halloween thread?  That was not one I planned to do beforehand.  I just thought of it as we were walking past.  Luckily, the moon was big enough to stand out in the shot.




aidensmom31 said:


> Been sooo busy so I hope to start posting pics this next week but on more awesome news our countdown is now in double digits....*99 DAYS TILL DISNEYLAND*



*aidensmom31 --*

  I remember seeing when you first started your Pre-TR.  It seems like not so long ago, and yet your trip will be here in no time!



siskaren said:


> Hey Sherry, I saw Edy's Peppermint ice cream at Walmart and Target yesterday (they're calling it Peppermint Wonderland this year) and I bought the full-fat version on your recommendation. It's been so long since I had it though that I can't honestly say if I tasted a difference. But it's peppermint, that's the important thing.



*siskaren --*

Ooooh!  Peppermint Wonderland?  That's new!  It used to be Peppermint Stick (the full fat kind).  As long as it's not Slow Churned, it's the good stuff -- no matter what the name!  I have not checked my store yet, so I am hoping we have it...as long as the people in my neighborhood don't snap it all up!

There is a bit of a difference in flavor.  I know that DIS'er *PHXscuba* can vouch for me -- she knows what I mean when I say there is a difference between the full fat ice cream and Slow Churned.

The best I can describe it is that the Slow Churned is not as pink in color -- it is a paler shade than the full fat ice cream.  The actual "cream" part of the ice cream is a bit bland.  Not much flavor on its own.  So because of the 'blank canvas' taste of the cream, the peppermint pieces seem too 'sharp,' for lack of a better word.  They seem almost too harsh because there's not as good of a balance between the cream and the peppermint.

The full fat peppermint ice cream is not only pinker in color but the actual cream has more depth and flavor to it (not enormously so, but enough to make a difference), so it offsets the sharpness of the flavor of the peppermint pieces.  There is a better contrast between ice cream and peppermint.


----------



## tksbaskets

How about Mainstreet vehicles....whoops!   My short term memory is not helping me today.

*Sherry* I loved your shot of the spooky tree.  Just about to look at your merchandise pics!


----------



## Pesky

Have to say every time I see peppermint ice cream, I now think of you, SherryE!  Although I am relegated to the reduced fat kind which is DEFINITELY not as good as the regular stuff.  Sigh.

aidensmom's post about being only 99 days away (YAY!  ) had me suddenly realize "what a second -- I'm in double digits too!"

Bad news is it has been confirmed that DH's work holiday party is the weekend BEFORE we arrive this year.  Some scheduling difficulty had them moving it around.  So we had been planning on getting his airline ticket reimbursed and our first hotel night comped by his company.  Not now.

But BETTER news.  To me, this is just proof that all things happen for a reason.  DH and his brother have had a weirdly strained relationship with some one-way competition (on his bro and SIL's part).  We've never understood it and just ignored it, treating them as we do any of our ILs.  Anyway, DH was just out in LA for business and had lunch one-on-one with his brother.  Apparently it was a really great lunch, his brother began to realize we do see the problems with the ILs, we are in the same place as they are with my parents and we were not quite so evil.  So BIL invited us on that Saturday night we land to come up and stay with them and come to their annual holiday party.  He also encouraged DH to talk with MIL and get her to ditch the idea of Knott's which I was never keen on anyway.  So while we may not have DH's plane ticket reimbursed, we will have saved money on the Knott's excursion hopefully and be well on our way to mending a relationship with his brother.    Both DH and I have been heaving a collective sigh of relief and both realized that neither of us was keen on jumping straight into Knott's and both like this idea MUCH better.  The other benefit is we might do the initial reveal of going to DLR at his brother's house and ask his brother to film it.  His bro and SIL are in the entertainment industry and I know BIL would do a MUCH better job of it than we would.


----------



## siskaren

I was just poking around on Amazon and look what I found:

http://www.amazon.com/its-a-small-world-holiday/dp/B00ETQ2MFW/ref=pd_sim_sbs_dmusic_a_1

http://www.amazon.com/Haunted-Mansion-Holiday/dp/B00ETQ4UHK/ref=sr_shvl_album_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1379296871&sr=301-2


----------



## Mickeybell

beckykarstetter said:


> I'm fairly new to all this and definitely NOT trying to create a panic, but here's my quandary:  how do I know which source to believe for rehabs for rides.   I went along for the ride when many on the boards got panicked about SM and don't want to do that in this instance.  DIS is showing the Casey Jr. and Storybook Land Canal Boats are going to be closed 12/2-12/12.  Another site is showing them closed in October for ten days.  Disney's call in line doesn't say anything, so...  Any help from the seasoned veterans on the boards would be appreciated.



Ok just have to say you _have_ created panic for my six year old!  I just called the Disneyland line and comfired this on there.   I told my little guy that Casey will be down while we are at Disneyland.  He is ready to reschedule. I told him it will be OK, we have lots of other fun stuff to go on.  But he told me if they close cars land then we are definitely changing our dates!!


----------



## PHXscuba

Sherry E said:


> Ooooh!  Peppermint Wonderland?  That's new!  It used to be Peppermint Stick (the full fat kind).  As long as it's not Slow Churned, it's the good stuff -- no matter what the name!  I have not checked my store yet, so I am hoping we have it...as long as the people in my neighborhood don't snap it all up!
> 
> There is a bit of a difference in flavor.  I know that DIS'er *PHXscuba* can vouch for me -- she knows what I mean when I say there is a difference between the full fat ice cream and Slow Churned.
> 
> The best I can describe it is that the Slow Churned is not as pink in color -- it is a paler shade than the full fat ice cream.  The actual "cream" part of the ice cream is a bit bland.  Not much flavor on its own.  So because of the 'blank canvas' taste of the cream, the peppermint pieces seem too 'sharp,' for lack of a better word.  They seem almost too harsh because there's not as good of a balance between the cream and the peppermint.
> 
> The full fat peppermint ice cream is not only pinker in color but the actual cream has more depth and flavor to it (not enormously so, but enough to make a difference), so it offsets the sharpness of the flavor of the peppermint pieces.  There is a better contrast between ice cream and peppermint.



Yes, I made the mistake of buying the "healthier" slow-churned peppermint a few season ago. Not even worth that amount of calories. The ice cream is basically as Sherry described -- a pale cream/white/vanilla with a few peppermint pieces thrown in. Better to eat a smaller portion of the REAL stuff -- crazy pink with lots of peppermint goodies in it. If you're a peppermint fan, you'll love it. (Cute side story -- years ago when I was pregnant, I had some of this Dreyer's peppermint at a girls' night and came home raving about it. Without telling me, DH went to *three* stores to find me a carton. )

Great, now I NEED to go to Target in the name of "research" to see if the Peppermint Wonderland is any different, and maybe get some the special Halloween flavors in M&Ms and Oreos.

Looking forward to a new theme that I might just have pictures of!!

PHXscuba


----------



## tksbaskets

Mickeybell said:


> Ok just have to say you _have_ created panic for my six year old!  I just called the Disneyland line and comfired this on there.   I told my little guy that Casey will be down while we are at Disneyland.  He is ready to reschedule. I told him it will be OK, we have lots of other fun stuff to go on.  But he told me if they close cars land then we are definitely changing our dates!!



Sounds like a savvy little Disney traveler you have there.  My 22 yo boys and I are looking forward to seeing Cars Land too.


----------



## Phoenixrising

HMMM....I wonder if the Target that we are getting within walking distance from us will have the peppermint ice cream. We are finally getting a Target up here in the great wet north (it's pouring rain today with thunderstorms). It's due to open sometime in Nov, so I'll have to check them out for the peppermint ice cream. I was the mood for fruitcake, so I took the family recipe and altered it to the point where I couldn't recognize it anymore. Nov is going to be busy for us, so I made the fruitcake now, so I can feed it over the next 6 weeks. Three I'm feeding with orange juice and one with spiced rum. So we'll see how they turn out. Am really looking forward to see what the theme of the week is today!

Trish


----------



## Sherry E

_*Its Monday -- and its time for the Theme Week Countdown!!*_



*8 Weeks Until the
Holiday Season Begins at Disneyland Resort!!!! *​

_*With each new week will come a different Disneyland Resort holiday theme!

As I have previously mentioned in this Superthread, Ill be showcasing a particular aspect of DLR's holiday celebration each week until early November.  There are many more themes to come over the next couple of months, including 7 main weekly themes (a new one every Monday through October 28, 2013); 6 mini-themes which will be featured each day from 10/29/13  11/3/13, and a final Holiday Cornucopia theme on Monday, November 4th (there will be more details about what the Cornucopia can include when we get closer to that date!).

Theme Week Countdowns are a great way to keep the photos rolling in on a regular basis and build anticipation for November at the Disneyland Resort!  They are also a way to display the different elements, nuances and details of the Holidays at DLR that may be totally new to some visitors...or previously unnoticed/undiscovered by others.  Finally, this is an excellent way for our Theme Week Countdown participants to shine a light on their wonderful photos and attract visitors to their Trip Reports, blogs, etc.  

Last week, we visited the playful, animated, off-kilter world of Mickeys Toontown.  We have also reveled in the pageantry of A Christmas Fantasy Parade and gazed in awe at the BelieveIn Holiday Magic Fireworks.   We have strolled along Main Street to soak in its small town holiday charm, and onward to the sparkling Sleeping Beautys Winter Castle, resplendent in snow and icicle lights.  We have enjoyed the Yuletide season around the world as we sailed through Its a Small World Holiday.  We have journeyed down the mystical, musical alleys of New Orleans Square and enjoyed Christmas with a Mardi Gras twist, including balconies draped in beads and lampposts adorned with mysterious masks.  We have paid a visit to New Orleans Squares most famous residence and met its temporary houseguest, Jack Skellington, as he attempted to put a bit of a nightmarish Halloween spin on the Yuletide season in Haunted Mansion Holiday.  Of course, we kicked off this years Theme Week Countdown with the many different types of themed Christmas Trees and Wreaths around Disneyland Resort.  

Sowhat will be our seventh theme of 2013?  Today, we venture out of the parks and enjoy some of the decorations around the other areas of Disneyland Resort!*_





*In the Spotlight this Week......

THE HOTELS OF THE DISNEYLAND RESORT 
(Disneyland Hotel, Grand Californian Hotel and Paradise Pier Hotel)!!!*​




_* After Thanksgiving, one of the wonderful aspects of the holiday season at the Disneyland Resort  and possibly one of the most overlooked  is the décor that you can find around the three Resort hotels: The Disneyland Hotel, the Paradise Pier Hotel and the Grand Californian Hotel.  Each hotel has its own unique theme and ambiance.  

Whether its the wacky, colorful, slightly askew tree which greets guests at Goofys Kitchen in the Disneyland Hotel; the Dickens carolers performing by the enormous, elegantly rustic Christmas tree in the cozy Grand Californian Hotel lobby; or the gorgeous, glowing jewel tones of the majestic Paradise Pier tree, there are many amazing things to see which can get you in the holiday spirit!

One of the best things to do is to curl up on a comfortable sofa or in a chair to soak in the atmosphere at the Grand Californian, as a pianist and guitarist take turns entertaining the audience with Christmas music.  Santa Claus holds court by the tree, and there are PhotoPass photographers nearby to capture those special moments.  The code word is: yuletide.  Or, perhaps, snuggle up by the hearth with a loved one, sipping hot cocoa.  Over at White Water Snacks and Storytellers Café you will find gingerbread houses, which are quite aromatic if you catch them shortly after they are first set up in their locations.

Disneyland Hotels Santa photo spot is a rather elaborate one, filled with reindeer decorations and even cookies and milk left by the fireplace.

The striking blue-green lobby Christmas tree is the true highlight of the decorations at the Paradise Pier Hotel, but you can also find some festive holiday touches near the PCH Grill and around the hotel property.

Anyone is welcome to visit the three Disneyland Resort hotels  you do not have to be an overnight guest to enjoy these offerings  and its a great way to take a break from the chaos of the parks while staying connected to holiday merriment in some way.  However, keep in mind that the hotels are usually not decorated until the day after Thanksgiving (I think there have been very few exceptions over the years), so if you are planning a visit to Disneyland Resort in the earlier part of the holiday season you will likely not see the hotels in their Christmas-y splendor.  *_ 




_* 

Grand Californian Hotel


(2001)

The very first Christmas tree at GCH  on the first day it went up, right after Thanksgiving!









(2009)

Dawn breaks at the GCH










(2010)

This is one of my favorites










(2011)

Gingerbread house in Storytellers Café








The tree is as gorgeous as ever, year after year














(2012)

Storytellers Café gingerbread house
























White Water Snacks gingerbread neighborhood

























Disneyland Hotel


(2010)































Paradise Pier Hotel


(2010)









(2012)






















Catching a glimpse of the lovely tree as I am about to enter the lobby warms my heart and makes me want to dance around with glee!










*_​


_*I will probably post more hotel photos during the week (I have a lot of them).  

Please feel free to post your photos of the 3 Hotels of the Disneyland Resort all this week, through Sunday, September 22nd.  

Then, stay tuned for our eighth theme on Monday, September 23rd!!  We still have many great themes coming up in future weeks, so get your photos ready!*_


----------



## twinky

I wish I had some to share, but I'm definitely inspired to take hotel photos this year --- we'll be there on the days leading up to Christmas Eve. The hotel decorations should be out in full force (vs. pre-Thanksgiving, when we've traditionally visited).  

Can't wait to see them in person!


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

We have only stayed at the GCH during the holiday season, so what I have is of just of their tree. I am so looking forward to staying at the DLH, since it seems we have missed so much of the other decorations! It has always been a magical time, but I can't wait to go back and look at everything a little bit closer. And in good news, we are 68 days out, so at this time next week, I'll have emailed vacation planning with our dining requests!!! It's getting close.

2012









and from 2006


----------



## PHXscuba

STOP THE PRESSES!! I have Dreyer's Peppermint ice cream photos!









I had to go to my Kroger/Fry's today and saw some pumpkin ice cream on the shelf for the first time. The workers apparently wanted to save the peppermint for themselves because it was *behind* the pumpkin!! Sneaky sneaky.

And did you notice they totally changed the carton? Instead of the bubble-gum pink, it is now a frosty blue. I almost missed it because I was looking for pink!

In the interest of "research," I had to buy some peppermint to taste-test for y'all. I am happy to report that "Peppermint Wonderland" tastes very much like I remember "Peppermint Stick." Sounds like someone in marketing got a little too creative this year!

I will be back with hotel photos tomorrow ... if I'm not in a mint-flavored ice cream coma by then!

PHXscuba


----------



## Sherry E

*Jamie* -- You've got another entry into the random draw for posting your hotel photos!!  So far you're the only one to post anything (other than my intro post)!

*twinky* -- Thank you!  Yes, indeed, the hotels will be in full holiday mode when you're at DLR this year.  As great as the parks are, I always feel like I'm missing something if I don't get to see the trees at the hotels!

*Pesky *-- Do your stores only carry the inadequate Slow Churned peppermint?  That's terrible!!


*PHX* -- 

Oooooh!  Now I have a visual reference to use when I raid the frozen sweets aisle at the store.  I would have been looking for a pink carton as well (and the Slow Churned wasn't even in a bright, colorful carton last year -- it was in a standard beige-ish Dreyer's carton).  I'm glad to know this year's version is blue.

Did you also see a half-fat version of the ice cream, or was the one you got the only option?

I am hoping that my Ralphs store came to its senses and got the "real" ice cream in stock instead of just Slow Churned.  I almost dread looking there.  The interesting thing is that at my store -- unlike what they do at your store -- they put the peppermint ice cream in front of the pumpkin ice cream...which could explain why the pumpkin always seems to be in stock and the Peppermint Stick was gone last year and has been out of stock here and there in previous years.

Also, the pumpkin ice cream used to be called, if I am remembering correctly, Pumpkin Pie (at least the full fat version was called that).  Is the 2013 version called Pumpkin Patch?  I saw the post in your TR and it looked like the name was Pumpkin Patch.


----------



## jacs1234

This is the christmas tree you get when you order the christmas package through Disney Vacation Planning.






I know it's not "christmassy" but who can resist a hot chocolate on a cold wintery disney night


----------



## pudinhd

This is crazy!!  I only have 1 picture of all 3 hotels...  Apparently I need to start slowing down to take more pictures!!!!

Goofy's Kitchen Christmas Tree at the Disneyland Hotel


----------



## KCmike

Oh snap!  Another week of me sitting on the sidelines.  This year will be before Thanksgiving as well again.  I will get some Toontown shots though for next years thread!  

jacs1234 that last shot of the GCH tree from afar is great!

Sherry E - I loved your GCH shots the most!  The GCH fireplace and the tree in the background is one of your absolute best!


----------



## PHXscuba

Sherry E said:


> *Jamie* -- You've got another entry into the random draw for posting your hotel photos!!  So far you're the only one to post anything (other than my intro post)!
> 
> *twinky* -- Thank you!  Yes, indeed, the hotels will be in full holiday mode when you're at DLR this year.  As great as the parks are, I always feel like I'm missing something if I don't get to see the trees at the hotels!
> 
> *Pesky *-- Do your stores only carry the inadequate Slow Churned peppermint?  That's terrible!!
> 
> 
> *PHX* --
> 
> Oooooh!  Now I have a visual reference to use when I raid the frozen sweets aisle at the store.  I would have been looking for a pink carton as well (and the Slow Churned wasn't even in a bright, colorful carton last year -- it was in a standard beige-ish Dreyer's carton).  I'm glad to know this year's version is blue.
> 
> Did you also see a half-fat version of the ice cream, or was the one you got the only option?
> 
> I am hoping that my Ralphs store came to its senses and got the "real" ice cream in stock instead of just Slow Churned.  I almost dread looking there.  The interesting thing is that at my store -- unlike what they do at your store -- they put the peppermint ice cream in front of the pumpkin ice cream...which could explain why the pumpkin always seems to be in stock and the Peppermint Stick was gone last year and has been out of stock here and there in previous years.
> 
> Also, the pumpkin ice cream used to be called, if I am remembering correctly, Pumpkin Pie (at least the full fat version was called that).  Is the 2013 version called Pumpkin Patch?  I saw the post in your TR and it looked like the name was Pumpkin Patch.



Honestly, I didn't even look for the Slow Churned Peppermint. No point for me, but I will check next time. With 4 kids it seems like I am in one grocery or another way too often. The checkout girl said they had just gotten the Peppermint in and can hardly keep it in stock, so maybe Ralph's has had it but it sells out before you get there.

The pumpkin ice cream is called Pumpkin Patch. I will let you know how it tastes (not sure I had the Dreyer's version in the last couple years), but I am hungry for some peppermint tonight. 

PHXscuba


----------



## pattyduke34

The only one I could find!


----------



## tksbaskets

pattyduke - if you only found one it's a good one.  I love the tree at the CGH!

2009 
We're here!  










GCH Tree:





The carolers make me smile even looking at this picture now.  I sat in the comfy chairs and listened for about 45 minutes.  We all even joined in.  During our 2011/2012 trip right after Christmas I didn't see them at all. 











White Water Snacks:





2011/2012

CGH:





I always think of *Sherry* when I try and take an artsy shot like this...











Guess I'd better try and get some pics at the DLH and PP this December!


----------



## Elk Grove Chris




----------



## BunnieGene

Elk Grove Chris...Did you reserve the entire hotel for yourself? I don't believe I've ever seen the lobby THAT empty


----------



## Halloweenqueen

BunnieGene said:


> Elk Grove Chris...Did you reserve the entire hotel for yourself? I don't believe I've ever seen the lobby THAT empty



Yes, those are gorgeous pictures!


----------



## sunny4

Hello - I'm not sure if this is the right place for this - but I'm looking for some information on the Christmas Parade Taping.  We are going to be in California Nov. 7-17, and I was thinking it might be really neat to see the taping.  But now I'm wondering if it might not be the best idea with DS5 and DD8?  We are all about the magic of Disney, and I'm wondering if the taping would take away from that?  We'll have other opportunities to see the regular parades.  
What do you all think?
Thanks!!


----------



## PHXscuba

(all of these were taken in Dec 2010)

*Tksbaskets* beat me to the carolers, but I like their backdrop in the DLH in this photo. We saw them in the GCH later that evening.




The Santa in the DLH -- just around the corner from Goofy's Kitchen.




An up-close of the gift boxes under the GCH lobby tree. We saw families using these to pose for Christmas-card photos.





PHXscuba


----------



## ToodlesRN

I've been missing in action, I work nights and just have not been able to get online and keep up with anything! first off I love all the pictures everyone is posting, it's getting me excited about our trip! Maybe even too excited where hubby is starting to get nervous about the expect crowds over Christmas and having second thoughts about going during Christmas were booked 12/22-12/27. We have gone over summer which is doable but he's thinking with our youngest it might turn out into more a disaster trip vs enjoyable and I tend to agree with him on that. So now Im playing with other dates and of course the VGC has no availability  The dates we were thinking of which involves pulling the oldest out from school is 12/5-12/10-11th or 11/20-11/25-26th. Im so torn as I booked this at our booking window 11 months ago and now back to square one. Were going either way, but I do agree that with our younger ones maybe going over Christmas wouldn't be practical until they are little older to handle the wait times for rides! Which when we go the parks we leisurely go on rides, the rides are around our dining reservations, we tend to head to parks in mornings, back to hotel afternoon and back to parks in evenings. we tend to go to DL 1-2 times a year. This year we want to go and feel the holiday magic during the holidays enjoy the holiday parades and treats!!


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

Just a quick update on us - we met with the plastic surgeon today and while the road to recovery is going to be long for my daughter, we have gotten the medical clearance for the trip! I didn't really doubt we would, but it's been something in the back of my mind.


----------



## Sherry E

*jacs1234, pudinhd, pattyduke34, TK, Elk Grove Chris and PHXscuba --* everyone has another entry into the random draw for posting the beautiful hotel pictures. 

*Elk Grove Chris --* I have to agree with BunnieGene.  It looks as though the GCH was cleared out for you so you could take all of those photos!

*TK & PHX --* I'm glad you both posted photos of the carolers!  They are an important part of the hotels' holiday celebrations.

*ToodlesRN --* If you do change your dates, I would try to go with the early December dates.  That way the crowds will be lighter but you won't be missing out on hotel holiday decorations.  If you choose the November dates you will probably miss the hotels' holiday decor, Santas and carolers.

*sunny4 --* Is it the actual taping of the parade that is important to you, or just the Christmas Fantasy Parade itself?  If it's the latter, you will get to see that parade during your trip (as soon as the season begins on 11/12, if not just before that date).  If it's the taping that's important, be aware that people have said that the weekend of the taping can be very, very crowded so I don't know what the actual viewing situation would be like.


*KCmike -*  Thank you so, so much for the very kind compliment on the photos!  I really appreciate it!  I am hoping there is at least one more theme coming up between now and early November that you can participate in, but at the very least you (and everyone) can participate in the Holiday Cornucopia Theme Week on November 4th, as that can include a broad range of holiday photos (in DLR, in WDW, other Disney parks around the world, non-Disney holiday photos, your favorite holiday trip photos, etc.)

​


----------



## aidensmom31

I am not sure I have any of the hotels.....gonna have to look into that


----------



## Sherry E

DisneyJamieCA said:


> Just a quick update on us - we met with the plastic surgeon today and while the road to recovery is going to be long for my daughter, we have gotten the medical clearance for the trip! I didn't really doubt we would, but it's been something in the back of my mind.



*Jamie --*

That's great news!  It's good to just hear the words come from the doctor's mouth and know for sure that it will be okay to go on the trip.

Is your daughter still emotionally handling everything well, as far as dealing with the trauma of the whole event?


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

Sherry E said:
			
		

> Jamie --
> 
> That's great news!  It's good to just hear the words come from the doctor's mouth and know for sure that it will be okay to go on the trip.
> 
> Is your daughter still emotionally handling everything well, as far as dealing with the trauma of the whole event?



Today was a very rough appointment, emotionally and physically. She had a major breakdown, which while hard to see, I think was actually good for her. She is back to her normal self now, though.

She (and her sister) had Nutcracker auditions on Sat, so we are eating, sleeping, breathing that right now.


----------



## taaren

ToodlesRN said:


> I've been missing in action, I work nights and just have not been able to get online and keep up with anything! first off I love all the pictures everyone is posting, it's getting me excited about our trip! Maybe even too excited where hubby is starting to get nervous about the expect crowds over Christmas and having second thoughts about going during Christmas were booked 12/22-12/27. We have gone over summer which is doable but he's thinking with our youngest it might turn out into more a disaster trip vs enjoyable and I tend to agree with him on that. So now Im playing with other dates and of course the VGC has no availability  The dates we were thinking of which involves pulling the oldest out from school is 12/5-12/10-11th or 11/20-11/25-26th. Im so torn as I booked this at our booking window 11 months ago and now back to square one. Were going either way, but I do agree that with our younger ones maybe going over Christmas wouldn't be practical until they are little older to handle the wait times for rides! Which when we go the parks we leisurely go on rides, the rides are around our dining reservations, we tend to head to parks in mornings, back to hotel afternoon and back to parks in evenings. we tend to go to DL 1-2 times a year. This year we want to go and feel the holiday magic during the holidays enjoy the holiday parades and treats!!


I've been during Xmas week before and its do-able, but with young ones and long waits it would be tough. 

I think that first week of December will be hard to get at VGC. I waitlisted my studio in late Feb (Dec 6-8, 7-9, 8-9) and am still waiting on the night of the 8th to come through (got the 6-8, and cancelled the 7-9). Have you considered staying at the PPH or DLH? If you rent out your points a few months out and stay on cash it would probably be comparable ...

That being said going for less crowds would be worth it for me to go from the VGC to the DLH. But I am very crowd-averse and anti-long lines. I'd rather soak up the atmosphere or go to an attraction with a short wait that is not very impressive than stand in lines.

The party I am travelling with, the oldest child is in high school and has exams that week so will be joining later than the parents/younger sibs, possibly coming down with me and my DS for the weekend. It gets tougher to pull them out of school every year, so that's a tough choice to make: crowds vs missing school.


----------



## tksbaskets

ToodlesRN said:


> I've been missing in action, I work nights and just have not been able to get online and keep up with anything! first off I love all the pictures everyone is posting, it's getting me excited about our trip! Maybe even too excited where hubby is starting to get nervous about the expect crowds over Christmas and having second thoughts about going during Christmas were booked 12/22-12/27. We have gone over summer which is doable but he's thinking with our youngest it might turn out into more a disaster trip vs enjoyable and I tend to agree with him on that. So now Im playing with other dates and of course the VGC has no availability  The dates we were thinking of which involves pulling the oldest out from school is 12/5-12/10-11th or 11/20-11/25-26th. Im so torn as I booked this at our booking window 11 months ago and now back to square one. Were going either way, but I do agree that with our younger ones maybe going over Christmas wouldn't be practical until they are little older to handle the wait times for rides! Which when we go the parks we leisurely go on rides, the rides are around our dining reservations, we tend to head to parks in mornings, back to hotel afternoon and back to parks in evenings. we tend to go to DL 1-2 times a year. This year we want to go and feel the holiday magic during the holidays enjoy the holiday parades and treats!!



*taaren* had some very good suggestions.  Before GCH had vacation club villas we stayed there using points.  I just looked at the DVC web site and you can stay at PPH and DLH using points.  Either would be a great place to stay over the holiday.


----------



## ToodlesRN

tksbaskets said:


> taaren had some very good suggestions.  Before GCH had vacation club villas we stayed there using points.  I just looked at the DVC web site and you can stay at PPH and DLH using points.  Either would be a great place to stay over the holiday.



We use to use our points from AKV and stay at GCH before the villas were available.  I know about the points at DLH and PP we had to do that a couple years ago for a few nights. I really don't want to as its close to double amount of points to stay there. My other options are to see if the wait list comes through or book a package then rent out our existing reservation over Christmas to cover the package. It's still in the air what we will do.


----------



## Elk Grove Chris

BunnieGene said:


> Elk Grove Chris...Did you reserve the entire hotel for yourself? I don't believe I've ever seen the lobby THAT empty



I am an early riser, but even this morning I was up early. I think I slipped out of the room around 4 AM! Let me tell you security is pretty tight in DTD around 5 AM, they did let me take some pics after I showed them my room key.


----------



## ItsmeHarmony

Hello everyone!  This is my first post, and I searched the internet for all things Disneyland at Christmas, and here I am!  My family is going to be at DL on Christmas!  It's our first time during the most amazing holiday and I've read that it is ridiculous on that day, so I'm worried!  Has anyone been there on Christmas Day, and what is it like?  Also, is it a good idea to leave during the afternoon and comeback, or will we be locked out?  Please, give me some info.  Thank You!


----------



## crystal1313

Here's one at the PPH lobby with Santa!  Doesn't my son looked thrilled!?!  LOL.  He's not the biggest Santa fan


----------



## Lucrezia

crystal1313 said:


> Here's one at the PPH lobby with Santa!  Doesn't my son looked thrilled!?!  LOL.  He's not the biggest Santa fan



Aw, how cute! I can't wait to get an obligatory Santa picture of my nieces when we go. The youngest of the two just overcame her fear of Santa last Xmas, miraculously, so now we're in the clear! Awesome


----------



## Sherry E

*Jamie -- *That must have been so rough for you, as her mom, to see your daughter breaking down.  I'm glad she is better and hopefully everything is now on track for a great holiday season trip.


*crystal1313* -- You've got another entry into the random draw!




ItsmeHarmony said:


> Hello everyone!  This is my first post, and I searched the internet for all things Disneyland at Christmas, and here I am!  My family is going to be at DL on Christmas!  It's our first time during the most amazing holiday and I've read that it is ridiculous on that day, so I'm worried!  Has anyone been there on Christmas Day, and what is it like?  Also, is it a good idea to leave during the afternoon and comeback, or will we be locked out?  Please, give me some info.  Thank You!



Hello and welcome, *ItsmeHarmony*!

I'm glad to know that the Internet search engines led you here!

We do have some people in this thread who have been to the parks on Christmas Day, and hopefully some of them will pop in to offer commentary for you.

Is Christmas Day going to be your only day in the parks, or is it part of a longer trip?  This will make a difference.

From all that I've heard, the morning is not that crowded on Christmas Day.  It starts to get very crowded by late morning and early afternoon.

Until one of our Christmas Day experts speaks up, here is a post with some links that may be of interest to you.  Click on the links under my reply to Lucrezia, for reviews of and info about some other folks' Christmas Day experiences in 2012:

http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=49078643&postcount=837


​


----------



## crystal1313

Lucrezia said:


> Aw, how cute! I can't wait to get an obligatory Santa picture of my nieces when we go. The youngest of the two just overcame her fear of Santa last Xmas, miraculously, so now we're in the clear! Awesome



My son did the best he's ever done with Santa last year.  My younger one still isn't convinced.  LOL.  They are the same way with characters.  I have to say the Santa at Elias and Company they had last year was AMAZING!  He could tell both my boys were not loving him, so he spent a ton of time talking to them making them feel comfortable (even though there was a line of people behind us).  My oldest finally sat on his lap.  My youngest wouldn't but would hand Santa a candy cane when he asked him to.  LOL.  Santa was trying to get my youngest to engage with him more.  It worked and there were no tears.  Plus, the Santa in Elias and Co is an old fashioned Santa and the whole set up reminded me of what you see in A Christmas Story.  So cute!  My boys are already asking to see Santa again at DL =)


----------



## ksromack

DisneyJamieCA said:


> We have only stayed at the GCH during the holiday season, so what I have is of just of their tree. I am so looking forward to staying at the DLH, since it seems we have missed so much of the other decorations! It has always been a magical time, but I can't wait to go back and look at everything a little bit closer. *And in good news, we are 68 days out, so at this time next week, I'll have emailed vacation planning with our dining requests!!! It's getting close.*


Oh, rats....now I'm confused on what I can book and how far out I can book it.  I thought everything was 30 days out (tours, dessert packages, dining reservations).......


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

ksromack said:


> Oh, rats....now I'm confused on what I can book and how far out I can book it.  I thought everything was 30 days out (tours, dessert packages, dining reservations).......



I'm not sure on the tours & dessert packages, but dining reservations are 60 days out.


----------



## ItsmeHarmony

​[/QUOTE]
Thank you Sherry!  You're such a good, quick moderator!  I will be arriving Christmas Eve, but not in time to be at DL, so it will be an all day event on Christmas!  It sure beats having Christmas in the desert!


----------



## Aussie Princess

DisneyJamieCA said:


> I'm not sure on the tours & dessert packages, but dining reservations are 60 days out.



I am booking dining for my trip currently I am at DL between 11/11 to 11/20 I have one more to book tomorrow for the 17th nov


----------



## jacs1234

We'll be there the same times Aussie Princess.


----------



## Cheshirecatty

ksromack said:


> Oh, rats....now I'm confused on what I can book and how far out I can book it.  I thought everything was 30 days out (tours, dessert packages, dining reservations).......



Dining reservations can be made out 60 days in advance.

Tours and Dessert Seating can be made a month in advance--for example, if you want to go December 15th, you book on November 15th.



ItsmeHarmony said:


> Hello everyone!  This is my first post, and I searched the internet for all things Disneyland at Christmas, and here I am!  My family is going to be at DL on Christmas!  It's our first time during the most amazing holiday and I've read that it is ridiculous on that day, so I'm worried!  Has anyone been there on Christmas Day, and what is it like?  Also, is it a good idea to leave during the afternoon and comeback, or will we be locked out?  Please, give me some info.  Thank You!



Hello, and *WELCOME*!

We *loved* being in the Parks last year, on Christmas Day!

We did not find it to be bad at all.

The morning was lovely and we encountered very light crowds.

We didn't even go back to our hotel--we stayed *all day* at Disneyland and had a wonderful time!

Having said that, crowds *did* increase later in the afternoon/early evening, but we *never* felt any discomfort from them(and we don't like/enjoy huge crowds).  We've been there when it was much busier and extremely uncomfortable!

If you want to get attractions done and out of the way, I would certainly suggest getting up early, and taking advantage of things in the morning.  You can go back to your hotel for a rest and come back to enjoy the evening at a slower pace, and take in all the atmosphere and entertainment if you like.

It's *so fun* to be there on Christmas Day, and if you prepare to deal with an increase in crowds, and adjust your schedule/expectations accordingly, you will find things very do-able!


----------



## ItsmeHarmony

Cheshirecatty, 

Thanks for the info!  We are really excited, Christmas and Disneyland in one day!  It's almost too much!  But we plan on being there all day since it will be just that day alone.  Unfortunately the real world prevails in my life too much...

I also wanted I love the pictures with Santa!  My kids will never take a photo with him, and the oldest is 14.  I've given up on it, but it is nice to see at least some people have the experience.  I used to love getting my picture with Santa!  I really believed he was going to get me all the gifts I gave him!  Lol... memories!


----------



## tksbaskets

ItsmeHarmony said:


> Hello everyone!  This is my first post, and I searched the internet for all things Disneyland at Christmas, and here I am!  My family is going to be at DL on Christmas!  It's our first time during the most amazing holiday and I've read that it is ridiculous on that day, so I'm worried!  Has anyone been there on Christmas Day, and what is it like?  Also, is it a good idea to leave during the afternoon and comeback, or will we be locked out?  Please, give me some info.  Thank You!



Welcome!  You'll have a blast.


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

I don't want to count my chickens before they hatch, nor do I want to spread rumors, but there are reports in other threads that the calendar starting Oct 31 does NOT show BTMM on the refurb list. Of course things are always subject to change, but it's a step in the right direction!


----------



## czmom

DisneyJamieCA said:


> I don't want to count my chickens before they hatch, nor do I want to spread rumors, but there are reports in other threads that the calendar starting Oct 31 does NOT show BTMM on the refurb list. Of course things are always subject to change, but it's a step in the right direction!



Woo hoo!!!!! I have been following those threads as well and hope it stays off the calendar. I won't be too excited until it is actually open again though. 
If Casey jr and storybook land boats are the only things closed for my trip, I will be happy


----------



## Sherry E

I was at DL for Halloween Time last week (and, by the way, catch me on the DIS Unplugged Halloween Time podcast that went up on the site yesterday -- we chat about Haunted Mansion Holiday, among all sorts of other Halloween Time-related things), and I thought of my Christmas Superthread peeps when I saw this sign on my photo spree...







It doesn't mean much, and DL _could_ always leave the sign up even if BTMRR is going to be closed into 2014, but it's a tiny sign of encouragement that the sign is still up.  It makes me think that Disney is at least doing everything possible to try to get the ride up and running by the holiday season.




*Remember, everyone, we are still in Hotels week of the Theme Week Countdown.  A new theme week begins in 3 days.  Get in any last minute hotel photos you can through Sunday!*


----------



## Cheshirecatty

Thank you for posting the sign pic *Sherry*!  I too find it encouraging that that sign is *still* hanging!

Like you say, things can always change, but I choose to feel optimistic about my favorite attraction(hoping it *really** will *open in the Fall!)


----------



## jasy

Anyone know if the sign is still there? The calendar now says BTMRR is still closed Oct 31 and Nov 1 so I'm assuming it's not reopening on the 31st...


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

jasy said:


> Anyone know if the sign is still there? The calendar now says BTMRR is still closed Oct 31 and Nov 1 so I'm assuming it's not reopening on the 31st...



I saw this update earlier this evening 


OT: Sherry - my kids picked an old ABC Family Christmas movie as our movie for family movie tonight  Just need some peppermint ice cream to complete the night!


----------



## pudinhd

(Sorry - meant to post on the Halloween thread!)


----------



## Sherry E

*Jamie -* 

Which movie was it that your kids picked?  

You reminded me -- I have to get to the store this weekend and try to nab at least one measly carton of Dreyer's Peppermint Wonderland (if my store even has it this year) before all of the peppermint ice cream hoarders swoop in and clear the shelves.  I used to feel safe in waiting until at least November to get my peppermint ice cream but now it's like a race to see if I can get it before it's gone from my store -- in September!


*jasy --* 

I took that sign picture only one week ago, so I have a feeling it is still up.  The sign in Frontierland just says "Re-Opening Fall 2013," which could even mean December.  Even if BTMRR did not reopen in October or November it could still technically reopen in Fall, so Disney may want to keep the sign up for a while -- until/unless they are absolutely certain the ride cannot reopen until Winter or into 2014.  The fact that the sign is still up is, as Cheshirecatty and I were saying, a wee bit encouraging!


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

Sherry E said:
			
		

> Jamie -
> 
> Which movie was it that your kids picked?
> 
> You reminded me -- I have to get to the store this weekend and try to nab at least one measly carton of Dreyer's Peppermint Wonderland (if my store even has it this year) before all of the peppermint ice cream hoarders swoop in and clear the shelves.  I used to feel safe in waiting until at least November to get my peppermint ice cream but now it's like a race to see if I can get it before it's gone from my store -- in September!



The Mistle-tones with Tia Mowry & Tori Spelling. It was cute


----------



## pudinhd

DisneyJamieCA said:


> The Mistle-tones with Tia Mowry & Tori Spelling. It was cute



I saw that movie last year!  It was really cute and the music was fun!!  Glad you liked it!


----------



## Sherry E

DisneyJamieCA said:


> The Mistle-tones with Tia Mowry & Tori Spelling. It was cute



*Jamie --*

I definitely remember that one, although I did not see it all the way through.  In fact, ABC Family is one of the very few channels that onsite guests can access in their hotel rooms so I encountered that movie once or twice at the PPH last December.

The other ABC Family movie I caught snippets of in the hotel room was an older one ("older" meaning by a few years).  The one with Mario Lopez and Melissa Joan Hart.  What is it called?  Holiday in Handcuffs, maybe?  Or something else?


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

Sherry E said:


> Jamie --
> 
> I definitely remember that one, although I did not see it all the way through.  In fact, ABC Family is one of the very few channels that onsite guests can access in their hotel rooms so I encountered that movie once or twice at the PPH last December.
> 
> The other ABC Family movie I caught snippets of in the hotel room was an older one ("older" meaning by a few years).  The one with Mario Lopez and Melissa Joan Hart.  What is it called?  Holiday in Handcuffs, maybe?  Or something else?



That sounds right. I love all of these movies and I was excited to see Netflix has some of them now. It's raining here today and Fall starts tomorrow...for some reason it makes our trip feel that much closer today!


----------



## Leilanie94

Thank you Sherry and everyone for sharing your beautiful holiday photos! 

I'm excited for our family's first holiday trip in November. Right now our trip is a "secret" to my boys (ages 10 and 8). We have a weekend stay at Disney's Aulani Resort in October. My DH and I are thinking of finally sharing our "secret" to our boys, then.


----------



## Sherry E

DisneyJamieCA said:


> That sounds right. I love all of these movies and I was excited to see Netflix has some of them now. It's raining here today and Fall starts tomorrow...for some reason it makes our trip feel that much closer today!



*Jamie --*

I think you would really enjoy some of the Hallmark Channel Christmas movies.  I wish you had the Hallmark Channel.  Darn that U-Verse!  I don't know if any of them are on Netflix.

I'm so excited for Fall to begin tomorrow.  Who doesn't love Fall?  What's not to love about it (except some kids may not like it because it means school is back in session)?  I saw a poll on one of my survey websites the other day, and the question was "Which season is your favorite?"  Fall was the clear winner, and Spring was in second place.  Winter was last, if I recall correctly.  I think I would choose Winter over Spring, but I don't live in an area that gets "real" Winter weather so that skews my opinion a bit!  If I lived on the East Coast I might have a different view.  I just love seeing beautiful pictures of snowy Winter scenes.  

Even though the actual temperatures may take a while to catch up to Fall out here in L.A., the onslaught of Autumn flavors and scents that has descended upon the local stores has worked its magic in creating a Fall mood even before the season has officially begun.




Leilanie94 said:


> Thank you Sherry and everyone for sharing your beautiful holiday photos!
> 
> I'm excited for our family's first holiday trip in November. Right now our trip is a "secret" to my boys (ages 10 and 8). We have a weekend stay at Disney's Aulani in October. My DH and I are thinking of finally sharing our "secret" to our boys, then.



*Leilanie94 --*

You're welcome -- and thank you for joining us!  (That reminds me -- I still have to post some final DLR Hotel photos while we are still in the Hotels Theme Week.  A new theme begins on Monday.)

I think that an Aulani trip in October and a DLR holiday trip in November sounds amazing!  Your boys will have a wonderful time.  It seems that quite a few of our holiday travelers are keeping the trips a secret (or trying to) from the kids for a while, or for as long as possible.  Kids are so smart and perceptive -- I don't know how everyone manages to keep the secret from them for longer than a day!  I know that I would probably be too excited and wouldn't be able to keep quiet.  I'm not good with surprises -- either receiving them or giving them.

On which dates in November will you be at DLR?


----------



## KCmike

Sherry E said:


> I was at DL for Halloween Time last week (and, by the way, catch me on the DIS Unplugged Halloween Time podcast that went up on the site yesterday -- we chat about Haunted Mansion Holiday, among all sorts of other Halloween Time-related things), and I thought of my Christmas Superthread peeps when I saw this sign on my photo spree...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It doesn't mean much, and DL _could_ always leave the sign up even if BTMRR is going to be closed into 2014, but it's a tiny sign of encouragement that the sign is still up.  It makes me think that Disney is at least doing everything possible to try to get the ride up and running by the holiday season.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Remember, everyone, we are still in Hotels week of the Theme Week Countdown.  A new theme week begins in 3 days.  Get in any last minute hotel photos you can through Sunday!*



I like this encouagement!  Thanks for posting Sherry E!


----------



## KCmike

Hey Sherry do they have the Swing Dancing parties at Christmas time in the Fantasy Faire?


----------



## figment_jii

Yikes!  The countdown has really showed me that I didn't spend enough time at Toontown or the hotels during the holiday season.  I'll have to make a point of going to both this year!  Here's the only photo of the hotels I could find...Grand California.


----------



## jasy

Sherry E said:


> jasy --  I took that sign picture only one week ago, so I have a feeling it is still up.  The sign in Frontierland just says "Re-Opening Fall 2013," which could even mean December.  Even if BTMRR did not reopen in October or November it could still technically reopen in Fall, so Disney may want to keep the sign up for a while -- until/unless they are absolutely certain the ride cannot reopen until Winter or into 2014.  The fact that the sign is still up is, as Cheshirecatty and I were saying, a wee bit encouraging!


Excellent point and it is encouraging! 

I just keep telling myself, and my sister. We went to Disneyland 3 times before we ever got to ride the Matterhorn, and it's sure not our last trip so even if it's not open we will most definitely have a wonderful time!


----------



## Sherry E

*figment_jii --*

I think that you and quite a few people are realizing that more pictures need to be taken!  You've got another entry into the random draw!






KCmike said:


> I like this encouragement!  Thanks for posting Sherry E!



You're welcome, *Mike*!  I am hoping that DLR would not leave that sign up if they knew there was no way possible to get the ride open in the Fall, but Fall could mean all the way into December so who knows?




KCmike said:


> Hey Sherry do they have the Swing Dancing parties at Christmas time in the Fantasy Faire?



Not that I'm aware of.  I don't think so, but I could be wrong.  





jasy said:


> Excellent point and it is encouraging!
> 
> I just keep telling myself, and my sister. We went to Disneyland 3 times before we ever got to ride the Matterhorn, and it's sure not our last trip so even if it's not open we will most definitely have a wonderful time!



*jasy --*

You'll definitely have a wonderful time because there is so much to enjoy at DLR during the holidays, but it can certainly be disappointing if a favorite ride is closed.  I am hoping BTMRR opens by the time of your trip.


----------



## funatdisney

I don't have much in the way of hotel pictures and I know I have posted this picture before, but it fits this week's theme so well. Last time I will post his particular picture this year.

The Grand Californian Christmas Tree






Carolers at the GCH


----------



## Autty40

I am so excited!  I made our reservation for breakfast at the Plaza Inn during our first day.  The woman I spoke to on the phone just made my day.  She asked the age of our child and when I mentioned we'd be celebrating her 2nd birthday, she made a note and asked how to spell her name.  The attention to detail just in the phone call was great.  I can't wait!  We'll be enjoying our breakfast before the park opens and among all the Christmas decor.  8 more weeks!!!!


----------



## czmom

That's so exciting!!! Makes the trip feel even closer once dining reservations are made  

I have a question- does 60 days for reservations mean 60 calendar days? Or 2 months?


----------



## mom2rtk

czmom said:


> That's so exciting!!! Makes the trip feel even closer once dining reservations are made
> 
> I have a question- does 60 days for reservations mean 60 calendar days? Or 2 months?



I was just thinking I need to pin this down too. It's finally starting to seem real!


----------



## Sherry E

*Liza* -- You've got another entry into the random draw!

And, by the way, everyone -- look at Liza's photo of the carolers in the GCH lobby.  See the people on the carpet in front of the carolers, and also reclined on the couch in the background?  That's what I have been referring to when I say that people curl up on the sofas, and even on the carpet, to listen to the carolers take requests and sing by the tree.  It's a very welcoming, relaxing environment -- and it's just perfect for enjoying the holiday music and mood.




Autty40 said:


> I am so excited!  I made our reservation for breakfast at the Plaza Inn during our first day.  The woman I spoke to on the phone just made my day.  She asked the age of our child and when I mentioned we'd be celebrating her 2nd birthday, she made a note and asked how to spell her name.  The attention to detail just in the phone call was great.  I can't wait!  We'll be enjoying our breakfast before the park opens and among all the Christmas decor.  8 more weeks!!!!



*Autty40 --*

 Eight more weeks sounds sooooo close, especially considering that 8 weeks ago was July, and that seems like it was yesterday.  Time has flown by.  You will be enjoying the holiday atmosphere of DL in no time!




czmom said:


> That's so exciting!!! Makes the trip feel even closer once dining reservations are made
> 
> I have a question- does 60 days for reservations mean 60 calendar days? Or 2 months?



*czmom --*

You know, I have actually read conflicting reports of this. Some folks say that it is 60 calendar days, and others say it is 2 months.  People have reported being able to make reservations at both of those points.

Keep in mind, reservations are not as crucial for DLR (unless you're doing something like Blue Bayou) so it won't matter if you wait a day or two past the 60-day/2-month mark to book them.  It wouldn't even really make a difference if you waited until the 30-day point.  It's a lot more casual at DLR than at WDW.  Most of my meals have been walk-ups (no reservations at all).  That can sometimes result in a wait (but you can also wait even if you have reservations), and sometimes I get seated right away.  I've made very few reservations.




mom2rtk said:


> I was just thinking I need to pin this down too. It's finally starting to seem real!



*Janet --*

Your trip is creeping up on you!  For a long time it seemed that the trip was far, far away and now the time to nail everything down is fast approaching!  It's going to be October soon.

I know that there are some current 'general public' hotel discounts from Disney Destinations that extend through 9/27 or 9/28, so I am hoping that new Fall discounts that extend through the first 2 or 3 of weeks of December will pop up after next weekend -- that's what I'm waiting for.  So far the AP rates on the calendar are just the regular 10% off rates.  It's possible that a general public Fall discount could be better.


----------



## Pinup Mommy

Hi Sherry!!! 

I only have two pictures to share this week, both from DLH 











I plan to take far more and better pictures this year. 

Ysell


----------



## Leilanie94

Sherry E said:


> *Leilanie94 --*
> 
> You're welcome -- and thank you for joining us!  (That reminds me -- I still have to post some final DLR Hotel photos while we are still in the Hotels Theme Week.  A new theme begins on Monday.)
> 
> I think that an Aulani trip in October and a DLR holiday trip in November sounds amazing!  Your boys will have a wonderful time.  It seems that quite a few of our holiday travelers are keeping the trips a secret (or trying to) from the kids for a while, or for as long as possible.  Kids are so smart and perceptive -- I don't know how everyone manages to keep the secret from them for longer than a day!  I know that I would probably be too excited and wouldn't be able to keep quiet.  I'm not good with surprises -- either receiving them or giving them.
> 
> On which dates in November will you be at DLR?




Hi Sherry,

Thanks for the warm welcome. I think I posted in this thread or the previous thread in the beginning. Things got too busy but I tried to follow along with everyone's post and photos. Since our trip is approaching, I have been following along again to get suggestions and tips.

It's so hard to keep our trip a "secret" for our boys. This is the longest yet my DH and I have not said anything. We may need to share it sooner than when we hope to. We were planning to share our secret to our boys during our Aulani trip. Our holiday trip is the week before Thanksgiving. We are staying at the Grand Californian. My boys are going to miss some days from school. I still need to inform my boys' school, so that's why we are planning to share with my boys sooner...


----------



## Autty40

czmom said:
			
		

> That's so exciting!!! Makes the trip feel even closer once dining reservations are made
> 
> I have a question- does 60 days for reservations mean 60 calendar days? Or 2 months?



In my experience this week, it was calendar days. Our reservation is for November 19th so I called on September 19th and they asked me to call back the next day.


----------



## Aussie Princess

I booked my all dining for my trip by the end of last week and my last dining reservation was 18th nov


----------



## BeautyAndTheBeast22

I am sure this question has been answered in the OP but I've looked and can't find it for the life of me. 

Can someone tell me when the castle lighting normally takes place? I can't remember if it was a set time or if it just took place at dusk every night. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Sherry E

BeautyAndTheBeast22 said:


> I am sure this question has been answered in the OP but I've looked and can't find it for the life of me.
> 
> Can someone tell me when the castle lighting normally takes place? I can't remember if it was a set time or if it just took place at dusk every night.
> 
> Thanks in advance!



*Sarah --*

On page 1, under Frequently Asked Questions (I think it's in the 3rd post), you will see links to last year's hours and schedule for November and December, as well as 2011's schedules.  The Enchantment Lighting times should be listed in those schedules.

The Castle's icicle lights go on and off throughout the course of the night, and then they finally turn on and stay on for the rest of the night after a certain point.  (I thought it was a little later in the evening, but Jamie said it was aorund 8:30-ish.)  Last year's schedule may have been slightly affected by the multi-night Candlelight Ceremony, but the 2011 schedule should be pretty much on par with what the schedule will be this year, I would imagine.


​


*I'm working on the new theme for this week right now!  Photobucket is giving me some trouble, so it is holding things up --but the new theme will be posted in the next couple of hours!!*


----------



## Sherry E

_*Its Monday -- and its time for the Theme Week Countdown!!*_



*7 Weeks Until the
Holiday Season Begins at Disneyland Resort!!!! *​

_*With each new week will come a different Disneyland Resort holiday theme!

As I have previously mentioned in this Superthread, Ill be showcasing a particular aspect of DLR's holiday celebration each week until early November.  There are still many more themes to come over the next six weeks, including 6 main weekly themes (a new one every Monday through October 28, 2013); 6 mini-themes which will be featured each day from 10/29/13  11/3/13, and a final Holiday Cornucopia theme on Monday, November 4th (there will be more details about what the Cornucopia can include when we get closer to that date!).

Theme Week Countdowns are a great way to keep the photos rolling in on a regular basis and build anticipation for November at the Disneyland Resort!  They are also a way to display the different elements, nuances and details of the Holidays at DLR that may be totally new to some visitors...or previously unnoticed/undiscovered by others.  Finally, this is an excellent way for our Theme Week Countdown participants to shine a light on their wonderful photos and attract visitors to their Trip Reports, blogs, etc.  

Last week, we caught a glimpse of the special holiday offerings at the three Hotels of the Disneyland Resort.  We have also visited the playful, animated, off-kilter world of Mickeys Toontown.  We have reveled in the pageantry of A Christmas Fantasy Parade and gazed in awe at the BelieveIn Holiday Magic Fireworks.   We have strolled along Main Street to soak in its small town holiday charm, and onward to the sparkling Sleeping Beautys Winter Castle, resplendent in snow and icicle lights.  We have enjoyed the Yuletide season around the world as we sailed through Its a Small World Holiday.  We have journeyed down the mystical, musical alleys of New Orleans Square and enjoyed Christmas with a Mardi Gras twist, including balconies draped in beads and lampposts adorned with mysterious masks.  We have paid a visit to New Orleans Squares most famous residence and met its temporary houseguest, Jack Skellington, as he attempted to put a bit of a nightmarish Halloween spin on the Yuletide season in Haunted Mansion Holiday.  Of course, we kicked off this years Theme Week Countdown with the many different types of themed Christmas Trees and Wreaths around Disneyland Resort.  

Sowhat will be our eighth theme of 2013?  Today, we grab our boots and hats and mosey on down to Frontierland to enjoy the season, cowboy-style, and we also pay a visit to a jolly jamboree, where you will find Santa as well as an array of charming decorations and reindeer motif.
!*_





*In the Spotlight this Week......

FRONTIERLAND and the JINGLE JANGLE JAMBOREE (a.k.a. Santas Reindeer Round-Up)!!!*​




_* When you enter Frontierland, you are instantly transported to the Old West.  From the horseshoe imprints in the cement to the craggy peaks of Big Thunder Mountain, to the faint strains of banjo music that are difficult to trace, the moment you step into this land evocative of whippoorwills and weeds, Sarsaparilla and saloons, you feel you have gone back to a rustier, dustier moment in time.  The code word is: toys.  Add in a little dash of the holidays, and you are in for a rollicking, rootin tootin celebration!!  

In Frontierland, ambient Christmas music is infused with a special twang and it is not uncommon to hear Country-Western inspired renditions of Deck the Halls or Winter Wonderland as you roam around. *_ 


_* Just a whisper away from the Big Thunder Mountain Railroad is the Jingle Jangle Jamboree (formerly called Santas Reindeer Round-Up).  Filled with rustic wagons overflowing with stuffed animals and presents, an assortment of Christmas trees large and small, reindeer décor and countrified Christmas touches, the Jamboree is a gem and a true highlight of the holidays at Disneyland Resort!   

The lively Billy Hill & the Hillbillies have held court at the Golden Horseshoe for years, entertaining guests with their bluegrass holiday spectacular, but as of 2012 they were relocated to a new home at the Jingle Jangle Jamboree to pluck out some foot-stompin Yuletide tunes.

Santa Claus and several familiar Disney characters can also be found at the Jamboree, and guests can decorate cookies or participate in festive crafts as they, perhaps, snack on their candy cane cotton candy. *_ 


_* 

The Jingle Jangle Jamboree




















































You can color these reindeer things





















Candy Cane Cotton Candy








Reindeer Round-Up


















Frontierland



















































*_​


_*I will probably post more photos during the week (I have a lot of them).  

Please feel free to post your photos of Frontierland and the Jingle Jangle Jamboree/Santas Reindeer Round-Up all this week, through Sunday, September 29th.  

Then, stay tuned for our ninth theme on Monday, September 30th!!  We still have many great themes coming up in future weeks, so get your photos ready!*_


----------



## taaren

Sherry E said:


>



What are these Monte Cristo bites?!! Why have I never heard of them before?!? So confused and excited! 
Want to go to DLR to eat them _now_!


----------



## Lucrezia

Great pictures, Sherry. I do have a small, silly question about the Jingle Jangle Jamboree... does anyone know how often the characters are there? Goofy and Pluto, for example. My niece Lucia is a little freaked out by some of the character costumes, and I really want to go to the Jamboree so I'm hoping they aren't there all the time. TIA


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

Lucrezia said:


> Great pictures, Sherry. I do have a small, silly question about the Jingle Jangle Jamboree... does anyone know how often the characters are there? Goofy and Pluto, for example. My niece Lucia is a little freaked out by some of the character costumes, and I really want to go to the Jamboree so I'm hoping they aren't there all the time. TIA



I think they are there most of the time. We went back at night and they were still there, but honestly they are easy to avoid if you want.


----------



## tksbaskets

*Sherry* I smiled so big when I read your description of Frontierland!  

2011/2012
Can I just admit right off the bat our favorite thing in Frontierland is the BBQ at Big Thunder Mountain Ranch?  That said - look at why!











Holiday decorations all around!





Great vittles!!









Charming entertainment (and you can sing along)










I've heard that these fellas aren't there any more:










Looking forward to what the rest of you share!

TK


----------



## czmom

Sherry E said:


> Candy Cane Cotton Candy&






Did I read on here somewhere that this actually does not taste like candy canes? It would be great if it did! DD7 would love it.

One more question- was the Jingle Jangle Jamboree ever crowded last year? Or is it a good place to take a break from the crowds?


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

czmom said:


> Did I read on here somewhere that this actually does not taste like candy canes? It would be great if it did! DD7 would love it.



It does not taste pepperminty at all  Which was quite the disappointment, even though I love regular cotton candy.


----------



## czmom

DisneyJamieCA said:


> It does not taste pepperminty at all  Which was quite the disappointment, even though I love regular cotton candy.



Thanks Jamie. They make it look so deceiving!


----------



## BeautyAndTheBeast22

Sherry - Thank you for the response to my question. I knew you had the answer!

Here are a few of my favorite shots from Frontierland and Jingle Jangle Jamboree. 





They had coloring stations up for the children and Goofy sat down to color!

I loved Mickey and Minnie's holiday outfits!









Visit with Santa and his reindeer:


----------



## Mickeybell

This was from Christmas 2010.  My one and only for this weeks theme!  I'm surprised that I only have the one!  But I do have lots of video of this area. 
I really loved seeing the reindeer.  If I remember correctly I think I read that they were no longer there last year.  I could be remembering wrong, hopefully!


----------



## mvf-m11c

Here are my pictures from the Jingle Jangle Jamboree from last year.













































The Jingle Jangle Jamboree at the Festival Area























































Frontierland at Night

























I will have more from other years.


----------



## figment_jii

I have a few photos for this week's theme.  THe first is Figment at the Big Thunder BBQ.  The food was the same as it is during the non-holiday season, but still yummy.





Then on to the goats and cows.  I loved the signs and the hats on the animals!


----------



## pudinhd

I keep realizing that I have such a small amount of pictures after thinking I have so many...  









Just to clarify - we are not including Critter Country, correct?  That I definitely have pictures for!!


----------



## KCmike

Similar to the first shot but a little backed out.  I just loved the lighting here on the Golden Horseshoe and had to keep shooting.


----------



## Cheshirecatty

*figment*......not only do I love your "*Animals in* *Holiday Headwear*" photos, but your *Figment* doll in Santa dress is adorable-----I kind of want him!


----------



## Cheshirecatty

taaren said:


> What are these Monte Cristo bites?!! Why have I never heard of them before?!? So confused and excited!
> Want to go to DLR to eat them _now_!



*taaren*,

The *Monte Cristo bites* are *delicious*!  We like them 100 times better than the Monte Cristo sandwich, the reason being, that we have *never* had them greasy, like the sandwich can be, most of the time.

They are just chunks of the sandwich, cut up, and then deep fried.  The smaller pieces just don't seem to soak up the grease(at least in our experience), like the big hulking sandwich does! 

We are so looking forward to them again, this Holiday Season!


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

Cheshirecatty said:


> taaren,
> 
> The Monte Cristo bites are delicious!  We like them 100 times better than the Monte Cristo sandwich, the reason being, that we have never had them greasy, like the sandwich can be, most of the time.
> 
> They are just chunks of the sandwich, cut up, and then deep fried.  The smaller pieces just don't seem to soak up the grease(at least in our experience), like the big hulking sandwich does!
> 
> We are so looking forward to them again, this Holiday Season!



Is there a good time to get them? We bought them as a late night snack (8pm ish) and they were horrible and I think it's from sitting too long. I wanted to like them so much because I love the Monte Cristo sandwich.


----------



## Cheshirecatty

DisneyJamieCA said:


> Is there a good time to get them? We bought them as a late night snack (8pm ish) and they were horrible and I think it's from sitting too long. I wanted to like them so much because I love the Monte Cristo sandwich.



I am so sorry that was your experience with them---yuck!

When we had them, it was in the early afternoon(around 1:30pm or so).

They had had a run on them for lunch time, and so we were waiting for a fresh batch to be brought out.  

I kept hounding the CM at the cart, and he finally told me exactly "when" they were coming out.  I made it my business to be there, and they were fresh, piping hot, and fluffy--not soggy/greasy!

I'm so glad you posted about getting them later in the evening---we will *definitely avoid* that!

Give them another try(wait around for a reload at the cart, if you can), I think you might be pleasantly surprised/pleased!


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

Cheshirecatty said:


> I am so sorry that was your experience with them---yuck!
> 
> When we had them, it was in the early afternoon(around 1:30pm or so).
> 
> They had had a run on them for lunch time, and so we were waiting for a fresh batch to be brought out.
> 
> I kept hounding the CM at the cart, and he finally told me exactly "when" they were coming out.  I made it my business to be there, and they were fresh, piping hot, and fluffy--not soggy/greasy!
> 
> I'm so glad you posted about getting them later in the evening---we will definitely avoid that!
> 
> Give them another try(wait around for a reload at the cart, if you can), I think you might be pleasantly surprised/pleased!



Definitely going to try them earlier in the day!


----------



## pattyduke34

Here are few pictures that I found for this week's them..


----------



## Sherry E

What a bonanza of wonderful, colorful photos!  This may be one of my favorite theme weeks so far, because I love what everyone has posted -- we have a great range of characters, scenery, animals, etc!  It's always interesting to see which themes yield a bounty of contributions and which ones don't.


*TK (I'm glad you liked the Frontierland intro -- it's not easy working Sarsaparilla into a sentence!), Sarah, Mickeybell (yes, the reindeer were gone last year), Bret, figment_jii, pudinhd (no, we're not in Critter Country this week!), KCmike (yay!  You had photos for the theme!  I was hoping so!) and pattyduke34 *-- Everyone has got an entry into the random draw!

I know that *Jamie, crystal1313, PHXscuba and Liza/funatdisney *must have some photos, so hopefully we will be treated to those over the course of the week!  And *Elk Grove Chris* has got to have some Frontierland gems as well. 

I think I neglected to mention that *Pinup Mommy* got an entry for the previous theme week too. She got in at the tail end!

*Jamie and Cheshirecatty* and everyone who stepped in to answer questions from Lucrezia (about the characters at the Jamboree), taaren (about the Monte Cristo bites) and czmom (about the deceptive candy cane cotton candy) -- Thank you!  I haven't been able to get back on the DIS since this morning, so I really appreciate that you guys help out.  It makes me feel that I have left the the thread in good hands when I can't get on to reply right away!

*czmom* -- I spent the most time at the Jamboree last year on the first day it opened (first day of the season), but it didn't seem all that crowded on that specific day.  I'm not sure about later in the season, though.  It's kind of an open, spread out space, so even when there are a lot of people in the area it doesn't seem like it would feel oppressive.

I also neglected to mention how gleeful I am that Summer is *over*!!  Wheeeeeeeeeeee!  Fall is here!  Now the fun begins.  The first Halloween TV special airs this coming Sunday (with older Halloween specials airing earlier that day on Travel Channel), and then it's fun fun fun ahead for October - December.


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

I do have some photos to share - hoping to get them up tomorrow.

And just my two cents, I didn't find the area crowded at all (we were there Thanksgiving week). We easily found a table to sit at (my kids decorated cookies), walked up to all the characters back there and waited maybe 3 mins to see Santa. LIke I said in my previous comment, we were back there between 7-8pm and stayed quite awhile.


----------



## mvf-m11c

It is fun during the Holiday season at Big Thunder Ranch. But it is kind of sad after Santa's Reindeer Round-up was taken out last year for the Jingle Jangle Jamboree. 

I knew Sherry you were glad that Summer is now over and now we are in Fall since you are not a big fan of summer. Can't wait till we get in November and December for the Holiday season.

Here are more pictures from the former Santa's Reindeer Round-up.















Can't forget about the reindeer's.


----------



## tdashgirl

Great photos everyone!


----------



## taaren

Cheshirecatty said:


> I am so sorry that was your experience with them---yuck!
> 
> When we had them, it was in the early afternoon(around 1:30pm or so).
> 
> They had had a run on them for lunch time, and so we were waiting for a fresh batch to be brought out.
> 
> I kept hounding the CM at the cart, and he finally told me exactly "when" they were coming out.  I made it my business to be there, and they were fresh, piping hot, and fluffy--not soggy/greasy!
> 
> I'm so glad you posted about getting them later in the evening---we will *definitely avoid* that!
> 
> Give them another try(wait around for a reload at the cart, if you can), I think you might be pleasantly surprised/pleased!



This is good to know ... though DH loves the full size Monte Cristos, so I'm sure he'll find these bites delicious anytime. He usually shares a sandwich with a man friend, then we all share three desserts. Sometimes I eat one bite of DH's half of the Monte Cristo while I love the flavors I find the food itself too heavy for my stomach when we're running around riding rides.

Now I just have to figure out where the Jingle Jungle Jamboree cart is in Frontierland so we can be waiting to pounce when there's a fresh batch!


----------



## ashnjam

Great pictures this week everyone! I love the pics that have people in them so I can try and get a feel of what the weather is like and what I should pack. Although I hear the weather can be all over the place in december.


----------



## Sherry E

More great pictures, *Bret*!!!  Yes, I could not be happier that Summer is gone for this year.




ashnjam said:


> Great pictures this week everyone! I love the pics that have people in them so I can try and get a feel of what the weather is like and what I should pack. *Although I hear the weather can be all over the place in december.*



*ashnjam --*

It can be all over the place.  My area of Los Angeles is usually lumped in with "Inland Orange County" on the weather reports on the news, and that includes Anaheim.

I could show you a picture in which a friend and I are bundled up like we are at the North Pole (and in fact, I probably will, when we get to the corresponding theme) on a past December trip to DLR (it got up to maybe only 50 degrees, tops, in the daytime, it was windy and it was about 30 degrees at night).  And then I could show another picture in which I am wearing a t-shirt and no jacket of any kind on a December evening (it was probably 50-something degrees at night).  

I've been to DLR in December when it was 90 degrees in the daytime too.  

So you could find anything from 50-degree temperatures to 90-degree temperatures in the daytime, or anything from 30-degree nights to 60-degree nights.  Or, it could rain heavily.  Or, it could be dry and windy (whether it's warm or cool).

In a way, that is a major thing that makes me love the whole October-November-December block of time in SoCal.  I like the unpredictability of it.  It sort of makes it exciting.  One year it might feel like Summer in December, and the next year it is pouring so much rain that it is coming through the roof and flooding the streets.

Bring/dress in layers!


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

Here are mine. I do have more, but I realized they all had my kids in them. Maybe this trip I'll get some scenery shots. But in other news, our trip is 2 months from TODAY! 

Meeting Santa




Christmas Tree at Santa's Meet & Greet




Meeting Mrs. Claus




Decorating Cookies (yes, my little one is eating frosting straight from the container)





Finished product from one of the kids





The cookies are an additional cost, but honestly they were so much fun and my kids had a blast. We easily spent 2 hours back in this area one night, between the meet & greets and food. This one of the best memories of that trip.


----------



## PHXscuba

Bumping it back to page 1 with some more pictures:














I will miss seeing the reindeer ...


PHXscuba


----------



## egritz

Wow Wow Wow! Love this week's theme.  In the past I haven't been impressed with the BBQ, but I think we'll give it a go this time - one of our past problems was we seemed to miss the "show" (among other issues, like being seated in the sun with an infant and 2 senior citizens, refused a shaded area they had reserved for a large party that never arrived and within 5 minutes of us being seated, another small party was seated at the table we requested).
Anyway, I digress! Are there certain times the show goes on? And is it themed for Christmas with Christmas songs?

This looks like a great area to spend some time exploring come our trip in just 10 1/2 weeks! I'm sure my DD 2 1/2 will love coloring and decorating cookies with the characters!! Too bad the reindeer are no longer there though :-(


----------



## Sherry E

egritz said:


> Wow Wow Wow! Love this week's theme.  In the past I haven't been impressed with the BBQ, but I think we'll give it a go this time - one of our past problems was we seemed to miss the "show" (among other issues, like being seated in the sun with an infant and 2 senior citizens, refused a shaded area they had reserved for a large party that never arrived and within 5 minutes of us being seated, another small party was seated at the table we requested).
> Anyway, I digress! Are there certain times the show goes on? And is it themed for Christmas with Christmas songs?
> 
> This looks like a great area to spend some time exploring come our trip in just 10 1/2 weeks! I'm sure my DD 2 1/2 will love coloring and decorating cookies with the characters!! Too bad the reindeer are no longer there though :-(



*egritz --*

The reindeer were fun to watch, but they were ornery and often would charge at each other.  Plus, people were constantly trying to find ways to pet them (even though they were not supposed to).  The CMs even put decorative themed barricades up to prevent people from sticking their hands through or over fences and parents were still hoisting their kids up and putting them on top of the various barrels and haystacks to try to pet the cranky reindeer.

Also, I was always very concerned for the reindeer as their breathing was quite rapid and shallow.  I don't know if that's how they normally breathe or if that's what happens when they acclimate to a different type of atmosphere/altitude, but I always worried that they were not comfortable or getting enough oxygen.  Any human breathing like that would not be able to sleep or do anything!

The BBQ area is only a portion of the whole set-up.  I know that before the whole location turned into the Jingle Jangle Jamboree, it was just the Reindeer Round-Up.  Mrs. Claus (who went by the name Miss Kriss/Miss Kris/Miss Chris or some similar thing) entertained guests in the BBQ section and there was a musician or two.

When the Round-Up turned into the Jamboree last year (well, first it became the Halloween Carnival/Jamboree, and then the Jingle Jangle Jamboree for the holidays), Billy Hill & the Hillbillies moved from their Golden Horseshoe home to play holiday songs in the Jamboree area.  (I posted a photo of that schedule on page 113.)  I don't know how or if that affects what Miss Kris/Kriss/Chris does at the BBQ and when.

The cookie decorating and crafts are where the "Reindeer Games" and the stage for Billy Hill are located, and also where the cotton candy is.  Santa and other characters can also be found in this Jamboree area as well.  In another little section there is the cabin where Santa used to pose for photos, but he left the cabin and the cabin still has reindeer decor in it (right now it has pumpkin decor in it).  And then the BBQ is a different area altogether.


----------



## julieheyer

Ok, I'm trying to post pics for the first time.... So bear with me.

We love JJJ, and thought it was remarkably NOT crowded last year, even during thanksgiving weekend. The Monte Cristo bites were perfect!! Not too much, but yummy! The whole area was lovely and really enjoyed the character interactions. 






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## julieheyer

Ok, try this .

















Ok, taking Sherry's advice, I was able to just post the pics! Thanks again!


----------



## Sherry E

I neglected to mention that *Jamie & PHX* each earned another entry into the random draw.

*Julie* -- I'm so glad to see your adorable Jingle Jangle Jamboree pictures!  I remember when you were planning your trip last year, and you joined in on the previous Superthread.  I'm happy that the trip was a success!  Anyway, for your post in this current Theme Week (Frontierland/Jingle Jangle Jamboree Theme Week), you earned an entry into the random draw for a $25 Disney gift card.  The draw will take place when the Theme Week Countdown ends in early November.  We still have 5 more main weekly themes (there will be a new one in 3 days) to cover, and then 6 mini-daily themes, finally ending with the big Holiday Cornucopia theme on 11/4.  You get one entry for every theme to which you contribute.

If you're having trouble posting photos, I find that the easiest way to do it to copy the IMG code (it can be found next to each one of the photos I pull from Photobucket, or underneath the photo, depending on which page I am viewing on Photobucket) and paste it right here in the thread.  I don't have to deal with the Insert Image feature that way.  I just copy and paste the code directly into my post and the photo will appear.


----------



## Cheshirecatty

Good Morning *Miss Sherry*.......

How soon may one try to guess the "Code Word Challenge"?????


----------



## Sherry E

Cheshirecatty said:


> Good Morning *Miss Sherry*.......
> 
> How soon may one try to guess the "Code Word Challenge"?????



*Cheshirecatty --*

Not until the countdown is over in November, and we've covered our final theme!    As I've mentioned before, everyone has to keep a complete list of all of the code words and their corresponding theme weeks, in order, and then post that complete list with the song that all the words belong to.  Then, it's a matter of who can post it first that will decide who wins.  So you have no choice but to wait it out and keep adding to the list!


----------



## Cheshirecatty

*Thank you Sherry*, for the reply!  

I have no problem "waiting it out"!  It is a very fun challenge, and I'm not 100% sure anyway, but "almost"!


----------



## Sherry E

Cheshirecatty said:


> *Thank you Sherry*, for the reply!
> 
> I have no problem "waiting it out"!  It is a very fun challenge, and I'm not 100% sure anyway, but "almost"!



*Cheshirecatty --*

The good news is that, at this rate, November will be here before we know it!  I can't believe (and am positively giddy) that we are almost in October!  Where has the time gone?

I fully expect that someone will inevitably post a list that is not complete -- either it will be missing a code word or it will be missing a Theme Week, or the order of words and theme weeks will be incorrect, or the song will be incorrect or something.  None of that will fly!  It has to be a complete list, in order, with the correct song!  The people who have already figured out what the song is before I even post the final code word will have an extra advantage in timing, I think.  Also, the people who have been keeping up with their lists from the beginning will have an advantage (as opposed to going back through the thread to try to find the information).

I am not putting the code words in the order of how they appear in the song.  I am mixing up the order of the code words a little bit, so it presents even more of a challenge!  Muahahahahaha!!!


----------



## julieheyer

Sherry E said:


> I neglected to mention that Jamie & PHX each earned another entry into the random draw.
> 
> Julie -- I'm so glad to see your adorable Jingle Jangle Jamboree pictures!  I remember when you were planning your trip last year, and you joined in on the previous Superthread.  I'm happy that the trip was a success!  Anyway, for your post in this current Theme Week (Frontierland/Jingle Jangle Jamboree Theme Week), you earned an entry into the random draw for a $25 Disney gift card.  The draw will take place when the Theme Week Countdown ends in early November.  We still have 5 more main weekly themes (there will be a new one in 3 days) to cover, and then 6 mini-daily themes, finally ending with the big Holiday Cornucopia theme on 11/4.  You get one entry for every theme to which you contribute.
> 
> If you're having trouble posting photos, I find that the easiest way to do it to copy the IMG code (it can be found next to each one of the photos I pull from Photobucket, or underneath the photo, depending on which page I am viewing on Photobucket) and paste it right here in the thread.  I don't have to deal with the Insert Image feature that way.  I just copy and paste the code directly into my post and the photo will appear.



Thank you!! Very sweet to remember me . Loved the Christmas thread last year, and loving it this year! It's so much fun looking through the pictures and living vicariously through everyone. So excited!!! 2.5 months (give or take) until I get to walk down Main St. And enjoy my happy place!!


----------



## deejdigsdis

Sherry, thank you for all the work you do on this thread!  I've missed hanging out here.

Here are a few from 2011:


----------



## deejdigsdis

And a few more...


----------



## tdashgirl

deejdigsdis, those colorized photos with the poinsettias are just gorgeous


----------



## Cheshirecatty

*deejdigsdis*.....

Great photos, but *especially* the one of *Santa**!*

*Love it*!!!!!


----------



## Sherry E

*Julie --* 

I see that you were able to get the photos posted and that my instructions helped!    With Photobucket, that copy/paste of the IMG code method seems to work best.  Maybe the Insert Image feature works better with other photo hosting sites but I don't use it.  It seems to be more trouble than necessary.


​


*deej*!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I don't think you have posted in this 'new and improved' Superthread since I started it at the end of last year.  I'm glad you got in for at least one of the Theme Weeks, and I am especially glad you got in to Frontierland/Jingle Jangle Jamboree/Round-Up week because I remembered that you had a lot of Frontierland photos (even outside of the Round-Up).  I had you in mind when I decided on this theme, but I figured you were avoiding the Superthread because there are no holiday trips in the works just yet.

Anyway, I'm so glad you popped in.  Also, by posting your photos for this week's theme you got your first entry into the random draw to win a $25 Disney gift card (the winner will be selected in November).  Everyone who posts photos gets an entry for each Theme Week to which she/he contributes, and then I toss all of the entries from all of the weeks into a box or a bowl, shake them up, reach my hand in and pick a winner!  (We started this Countdown in early August, so we have had quite a lot of entries so far.)

I have a separate code word challenge going for all of the people who don't post photos (which is what *Cheshirecatty* is participating in), and that will earn a second person a $25 Disney gift card.

There will be a new theme in 2 days (9/30), so stay tuned!

By the way, I don't know if you're aware -- when *I'm mikey* started the current Picture of the Day thread, I re-posted one of your photos in it.  You had posted the photo at the end (last page) of the previous POTD thread and it got lost in the shuffle.  A lot of people didn't see it, and I wanted to be sure it didn't get overlooked.  I re-posted it in the new thread so it would be seen (it was the B&W photo at the mailbox, with the postcard).  I was talking about how it was a great photo because it tells a story, it evokes a certain feeling, etc.  I have no clue what page of the current POTD thread it's on, but it's probably somewhere in the first 5 or 10 pages of the thread because it was not long after the thread was started that I posted it.  If I recall, DIS'er *Evad* had some very complimentary things to say about your photo as well.


----------



## Sherry E

*This is the last day to get in your Frontierland/Jingle Jangle Jamboree/Round-Up photos for the current Theme Week.  A new Theme Week starts tomorrow!

Including tomorrow, there are 5 more primary weekly themes/Theme Weeks to go before we kick into the warp speed lightning round of daily themes (there will be 6 of those) and then finally end the Countdown in November with the Holiday Cornucopia theme.

I'm sure that you all can guess a few of the remaining themes, but you won't know when (which week or which day) I plan to put them up in the thread.  Muahahahahahaha!  Of the new themes that I'm sure are expected, there is one brand new theme that no one will expect because it's something I just came up with this year.*


----------



## pixleyyy

I've missed so many themes!  (Any chance of a "holiday photos you missed sharing during the theme weeks?").  At least I'm here in time to share my Jingle Jangle Jamboree pics from last year.


----------



## Fantasmik

We're planning our first Christmas-time Disneyland trip.  What are some date ranges that the special events operate?  Looking to see the Christmas parade, Small World Holiday, Winter World of Color, special Christmasy characters, events at Big Thunder Ranch, and Candlelight Processional.  Thanks for any help!


----------



## Sherry E

pixleyyy said:


> I've missed so many themes!  (Any chance of a "holiday photos you missed sharing during the theme weeks?").  At least I'm here in time to share my Jingle Jangle Jamboree pics from last year.



*pixleyyy -- *

At least you got into two different theme weeks so far (this current one and also Toontown), so you've missed 6 others.  You've received another entry into the random draw for the $25 Disney gift card for sharing your wonderful photos with us!

The final theme (which will be Monday, November 4th) -- Holiday Cornucopia -- will be the one in which you can post photos for any themes you missed, or any WDW holiday photos, or holiday photos from other international Disney trips, any non-Disney holiday trips or holiday get-togethers (like maybe favorite family holiday photos, in whatever location), etc.



Fantasmik said:


> We're planning our first Christmas-time Disneyland trip.  What are some date ranges that the special events operate?  Looking to see the Christmas parade, Small World Holiday, Winter World of Color, special Christmasy characters, events at Big Thunder Ranch, and Candlelight Processional.  Thanks for any help!



Welcome, *Fantasmik*!

First of all, be sure to check out the first 9 posts on Page 1 of this thread -- I think you will find that there is a lot of information to get you started in planning your first Disneyland holiday trip, including posts on treats, special holiday events, etc.!  

*The season ends on 1/5 or 1/6 in 2014*, so all holiday entertainment will end after that date, except for It's a Small World Holiday.


*The holiday Tour *should begin on 11/12.

*Haunted Mansion Holiday* runs from September 13, 2013 - Sunday, January 5th or Monday, January 6th, 2014 (I've read both the 5th and the 6th).

*The Christmas Fantasy Parade* _should_ begin on 11/12/13, since that is supposedly the first official day of the holiday season.  However, it is possible that it could begin on 11/11 or even on Friday, 11/15.

*The Candlelight Processional* is only taking place on 2 nights this year -- Saturday, 12/7 and Sunday, 12/8.

*It's a Small World Holiday* will, most likely, begin as early as Friday, 11/8, if history repeats,  It usually begins a few days ahead of when the season officially begins, so I am expecting an 11/8 or 11/9 start date for IASWH.  IASWH will end sometime in mid-to-late January 2014.

*The 3 Disneyland Resort hotels will probably not be decorated until the day after Thanksgiving*.  Also, Santa and Dickens carolers will not appear at the hotels until that time as well.  The hotel Santas will only be there through 12/24 and the carolers may stick around a day or two past Christmas and then leave.

*Downtown Disney* usually does not begin playing holiday music and get into full holiday mode until the day after Thanksgiving, but if they put up an ice rink again this year it could be up earlier than that.

*World of Color -- Winter Dreams* begins on Friday, 11/15.

The *characters in holiday attire and Santa* in both Disneyland and California Adventure should be there on the first day of the season, 11/12.  Santa should be in the parks through 12/24 and then he'll leave.

The *Jingle Jangle Jamboree*, or the Round-Up/Ranch should be in full holiday mode on 11/12.

*Believe in Holiday Magic Fireworks* may begin earlier than 11/12, but it's not guaranteed.  It will start by 11/12 at the latest, complete with snowfall at the end.

The *Winter Castle* will light up in icicle lights on the first day of the season, 11/12.

*Disneyland and California Adventure* begin to get decorated even before October ends, but the holiday entertainment won't begin until the above-mentioned dates.


----------



## Fantasmik

Sherry E said:


> Welcome, *Fantasmik*!
> 
> First of all, be sure to check out the first 9 posts on Page 1 of this thread -- I think you will find that there is a lot of information to get you started in planning your first Disneyland holiday trip, including posts on treats, special holiday events, etc.!
> 
> The season ends on 1/5 or 1/6 in 2014, so all holiday entertainment will end after that date, except for It's a Small World Holiday.
> 
> 
> The holiday Tour should begin on 11/12.
> 
> Haunted Mansion Holiday runs from September 13, 2013 - Sunday, January 5th or Monday, January 6th, 2014 (I've read both the 5th and the 6th).
> 
> The Christmas Fantasy Parade _should_ begin on 11/12/13, since that is supposedly the first official day of the holiday season.  However, it is possible that it could begin on 11/11 or even on Friday, 11/15.
> 
> The Candlelight Processional is only taking place on 2 nights this year -- Saturday, 12/7 and Sunday, 12/8.
> 
> It's a Small World Holiday will, most likely, begin as early as Friday, 11/8, if history repeats,  It usually begins a few days ahead of when the season officially begins, so I am expecting an 11/8 or 11/9 start date for IASWH.  IASWH will end sometime in mid-to-late January 2014.
> 
> The 3 Disneyland Resort hotels will probably not be decorated until the day after Thanksgiving.  Also, Santa and Dickens carolers will not appear at the hotels until that time as well.  The hotel Santas will only be there through 12/24 and the carolers may stick around a day or two past Christmas and then leave.
> 
> Downtown Disney usually does not begin playing holiday music and get into full holiday mode until the day after Thanksgiving, but if they put up an ice rink again this year it could be up earlier than that.
> 
> World of Color -- Winter Dreams begins on Friday, 11/15.
> 
> The characters in holiday attire and Santa in both Disneyland and California Adventure should be there on the first day of the season, 11/12.  Santa should be in the parks through 12/24 and then he'll leave.
> 
> The Jingle Jangle Jamboree, or the Round-Up/Ranch should be in full holiday mode on 11/12.
> 
> Believe in Holiday Magic Fireworks may begin earlier than 11/12, but it's not guaranteed.  It will start by 11/12 at the latest, complete with snowfall at the end.
> 
> The Winter Castle will light up in icicle lights on the first day of the season, 11/12.
> 
> Disneyland and California Adventure begin to get decorated even before October ends, but the holiday entertainment won't begin until the above-mentioned dates.



Thanks, that's extremely helpful!  I'll definitely check out page 1.


----------



## Sherry E

Fantasmik said:


> Thanks, that's extremely helpful!  I'll definitely check out page 1.



*Fantasmik --*

You're very welcome!  I was rattling off the events/start dates as I thought of them, off the top of my head, so hopefully I covered all of the important seasonal things.  However, if you need clarification or have other questions, always feel free to jump in at any time and ask.  If I'm not here to answer, someone else will answer and we will do our best to help.

Yes, I think you'll find a lot of good information in the posts on Page 1.  And if you don't have time to tackle all of the info in one sitting, it will still be there if you want to revisit it later on down the line.

Which dates are you looking at for your first Disneyland holiday trip?  Are you going in November or December?


----------



## farmfresh

Thanks Sherry - though I have read page 1, I still found that list really helpful..we are there 12/13 -12/15 so looks  like we'll catch it all..for the first time


----------



## DBL101

As always, click on the picture for a larger version.
2009


 
2011


 
2012


----------



## Sherry E

*DBL101* got in a last minute Frontierland/Jingle Jangle Jamboree/Round-Up entry last night, I see!  Just in the nick of time, before that theme ended!

I am now preparing the theme for this week, which I will post here sometime in the next few hours (depending on how Photobucket is running).

​



farmfresh said:


> Thanks Sherry - though I have read page 1, I still found that list really helpful..we are there 12/13 -12/15 so looks  like we'll catch it all..for the first time



*farmfresh --*

You're welcome!  

I should point out that, just in case anyone is wondering why I use phrases like "..._should_ begin on 11/12...", I say that because I don't trust Disney this year.  In the past it was always clear that everything would start on the first official day of the season, if not a few days before, and would end on the last official day of the season.  This year, however, because they are officially beginning World of Color - Winter Dreams on 11/15, it makes me wonder if anything else will begin on 11/15 too, instead of on 11/12.  Also, even though the Parks Blog claimed the final day of the season is Monday, 1/6/14, in a recent Blog installment about Haunted Mansion Holiday the date of 1/5/14 was mentioned as the final date for that ride this season (which would actually be consistent with previous years).

There have been several inconsistencies with dates that Disney has released this year in regards to both Halloween Time and the Holidays, which is why I don't trust them.

Yes, you will definitely see everything!  You'll be there to get the full holiday experience -- hotel festivities and all -- with the exception of Candlelight (which a lot of folks don't care about anyway).  Fortunately there is no Christmas party this year, so no one will have to pay extra money to see holiday fireworks, snow on Main Street and the Christmas parade.


----------



## Sherry E

_*Its Monday -- and its time for the Theme Week Countdown!!*_



*6 Weeks Until the
Holiday Season Begins at Disneyland Resort!!!! *​

_*With each new week will come a different Disneyland Resort holiday theme!

As I have previously mentioned in this Superthread, Ill be showcasing a particular aspect of DLR's holiday celebration each week until early November.  There are still many more themes to come over the next six weeks, including 5 main weekly themes (a new one every Monday through October 28, 2013);  6 mini-themes which will be featured each day from 10/29/13  11/3/13, and a final Holiday Cornucopia theme on Monday, November 4th (there will be more details about what the Cornucopia can include when we get closer to that date!).

Theme Week Countdowns are a great way to keep the photos rolling in on a regular basis and build anticipation for November at the Disneyland Resort!  They are also a way to display the different elements, nuances and details of the Holidays at DLR that may be totally new to some visitors...or previously unnoticed/undiscovered by others.  Finally, this is an excellent way for our Theme Week Countdown participants to shine a light on their wonderful photos and attract visitors to their Trip Reports, blogs, etc.  

Last week, we enjoyed the holidays with a rustic, Western flair in Frontierland and at the Jingle Jangle Jamboree.  We have caught glimpses of the special holiday offerings at the three Hotels of the Disneyland Resort.  We have also visited the playful, animated, off-kilter world of Mickeys Toontown.  We have reveled in the pageantry of A Christmas Fantasy Parade and gazed in awe at the BelieveIn Holiday Magic Fireworks.   We have strolled along Main Street to soak in its small town holiday charm, and onward to the sparkling Sleeping Beautys Winter Castle, resplendent in snow and icicle lights.  We have enjoyed the Yuletide season around the world as we sailed through Its a Small World Holiday.  We have journeyed down the mystical, musical alleys of New Orleans Square and enjoyed Christmas with a Mardi Gras twist, including balconies draped in beads and lampposts adorned with mysterious masks.  We have paid a visit to New Orleans Squares most famous residence and met its temporary houseguest, Jack Skellington, as he attempted to put a bit of a nightmarish Halloween spin on the Yuletide season in Haunted Mansion Holiday.  Of course, we kicked off this years Theme Week Countdown with the many different types of themed Christmas Trees and Wreaths around Disneyland Resort.  

Sowhat will be our ninth theme of 2013?  Today, in honor of Mickeys Halloween Party (which began last week) and all of the trick-or-treating that will take place during the party, our theme is all about treatsboth the edible kind and the collectible kind!*_





*In the Spotlight this Week......

HOLIDAY TREATS and TREASURES
(a.k.a. Holiday Food/Snacks & Souvenirs/Merchandise)!!!*​




_* 

Lets face it  two of the most pleasurable things we can indulge in during any month of the year at Disneyland Resort are, simply, eating (treats) and shopping (for treasures).  During the Fall and Winter months at Disneyland Resort, you will discover special things to eat and/or buy that you may not find at any other time.  This week is a celebration of both the Treats and the Treasures of the season!

The Treats portion of this weeks theme should be easy to figure out.  Who hasnt found themselves captivated by the sights and aromas of the holiday treats at Disneyland Resort?  From the playful gingerbread cookies with chocolate-dipped Mouse ears to the decadent peppermint/candy cane fudge or ice cream, goodies are in abundance at Disneyland Resort in November-December-early January.

Whether youre enjoying a shortbread snowman cookie, a special demitasse dessert served up in a Santa Mickey mug or a handful of festive red & green candy corn, your seasonal sweet (or savory) tooth will be satisfied in every baked goods store, candy shop and popcorn cart around the entire Resort, including the Jolly Holiday Bakery, the Market House, the Candy Palace, Pooh Corner, Trolley Treats, Marcelines Confectionery and even a few places you might not expect to find treats.  The code word is: fly.  Many of the restaurants around Disneyland Resort offer special dishes as well, such as the gingerbread beignets at Café Orleans and the pumpkin pie at Carnation Café.

The Treasures portion of our theme for the week means, quite simply, Souvenirs.  Keepsakes.  Merchandise.  We all know the feeling of walking along in Disneyland Resort, minding our own business, and suddenly becoming distracted by the sight of an irresistibly clever Disney collectible sitting on a shelf or hanging from a display rack.  Some of these trinkets call out to us, beckoning us to buy them and take them home.  It could be a special mug, a magnet, a gingerbread Mickey and Minnie figurine, a snow globe, a pin, a t-shirt, giant fluffy ear muffs or an ornament  whatever it is, you just HAVE to have itand you have to have it right away!  You cannot leave the park without it.  

What is it for you?  What have been your favorite Disneyland Resort holiday souvenirs or collectibles?  Which seasonal merchandise pieces have caught your attention as you browsed the shops, whether youve bought them or not?


Ill start by posting photos of some Treats and Treasures from December 2012, and in subsequent posts this week I will post photos from November 2012 and further back into 2011, etc.*_ 


_* 

Treats  December 2012


Sign in Trolley Treats







Peppermint Stick ice cream in holiday cone








Apples













Cupcakes













Gingerbread cookies








Rice Crispy treats























Treasures - December 2012



Nutcracker Mickeys













































Plush

(Santa Yoda)








(Jack Skellington Mickey)









Ears

(Skellington)









Vinylmation














Miniature Figures/Sculptures











*_​


_*I will post more photos during the week.  

Please feel free to post your photos of Holiday Treats and Treasures all this week, through Sunday, October 6th.  

Then, stay tuned for our tenth theme on Monday, October 7th!!  We still have many great themes coming up in future weeks, so get your photos ready!*_


----------



## mvf-m11c

Here are my treats and souvenirs during the Holiday season.

Treats






Holiday Waffle Cone Flavor Crushed Candy Cane with Holiday Ice Cream Flavor Peppermint Stick

























Souvenirs


























































































I still have more to show later on.


----------



## czmom

Well, for anyone following along in the BTMRR saga, looks like we will all miss it this holiday season. 

http://disneyparks.disney.go.com/bl...in-railroad-refurbishment-at-disneyland-park/

I suppose I can drown my sorrows in those tasty treats that look SO yummy!!!


----------



## wildflower329

czmom said:


> Well, for anyone following along in the BTMRR saga, looks like we will all miss it this holiday season.
> 
> http://disneyparks.disney.go.com/bl...in-railroad-refurbishment-at-disneyland-park/
> 
> I suppose I can drown my sorrows in those tasty treats that look SO yummy!!!


My daughter is going to be sad, as I think this is the one roller coaster she really wanted to go on.  At least there is so much to do that we will have fun no matter what... just disappointing that they were so far off in their dates and that it took them this long to say anything official.


----------



## figment_jii

Some treats...

Holiday theme mug and the Mickey demitasse from last year.





Santa Mickey Caramel Apple





Cupcakes





Had to wait until I got home, to put them together, but the Holiday McQueen bucket and the Holiday drink cone:





Last, but not least, the hand made candy canes!


----------



## ashnjam

czmom said:


> Well, for anyone following along in the BTMRR saga, looks like we will all miss it this holiday season.
> 
> http://disneyparks.disney.go.com/bl...in-railroad-refurbishment-at-disneyland-park/
> 
> I suppose I can drown my sorrows in those tasty treats that look SO yummy!!!



Super sad about BTMRR being down for our trip. I actually like DL version way better than DW. Still plenty to see and do!


----------



## piratenightmares

I want to make my reservations mid-October for my December trip however without knowing what shows are going to be on which nights it's rather difficult to do. Any tips? I don't want to miss Fantasmic! or WOC. We are going for 5 nights (possibly longer) and will be going to Goofy's Kitchen, Trader Sams, Blue Bayou and Steakhouse 55 for dinners so it's a tight squeeze to fit everything in. Absolutely can't miss Fantasmic!


----------



## ksromack

Sherry E said:


> The final theme (which will be Monday, November 4th) -- Holiday Cornucopia -- will be the one in which you can post photos for any themes you missed, or any WDW holiday photos, or holiday photos from other international Disney trips, any non-Disney holiday trips or holiday get-togethers (like maybe favorite family holiday photos, in whatever location), etc.



Well, be prepared......because I took about 2000 photos last year at WDW.  hahahahahahaha!    Just kidding....well, not really, I DID take about 2000 photos but I'm going to have to save it all for the "other" game with the song.


----------



## KCmike

From the Grand Californian Hotel Gift Shop


----------



## Sherry E

*Bret, figment_jii and Mike --* You all have another entry into the random draw for posting your food and/or merchandise photos!

*czmom -- *Thank you for posting the link to that blog with the BTMRR update.  I know that a lot of our DLR holiday travelers will be very disappointed in that.  Am I the only one who was bugged by the use of "Winter 2014" as the date?  The reason I don't like that Erin used that term in her blog is that it makes it sound as if she means Winter that begins in 2014, such as December 2014.  She says she means early next year, so that is technically Winter...and it will be 2014...but I think she would have been better off saying "early 2014," don't you?... because that's really the end of Winter that begins in 2013!  I don't know.  That phrase just bothered me!

*Kathy --* Whether you play along with the code word/song challenge or post photos in the Holiday Cornucopia theme in November, I'm glad you're participating!  I'm sure you have a lot of great WDW holiday photos.




piratenightmares said:


> I want to make my reservations mid-October for my December trip however without knowing what shows are going to be on which nights it's rather difficult to do. Any tips? I don't want to miss Fantasmic! or WOC. We are going for 5 nights (possibly longer) and will be going to Goofy's Kitchen, Trader Sams, Blue Bayou and Steakhouse 55 for dinners so it's a tight squeeze to fit everything in. Absolutely can't miss Fantasmic!



*piratenightmares --
*
Did you look at the December schedule from 2012?  Here is the link:  http://www.wdwinfo.com/disneyland/park-hours.cfm?month=12&year=2012.  That will give you an idea of when to expect Fantasmic and other night shows to be running -- although, disregard the Candlelight Ceremony reference for the first 20 nights of December as it will only be showing on 12/7 and 12/8 this year.

I'm a big fan of Goofy's Kitchen, and the Blue Bayou is a beautiful restaurant!


----------



## Cheshirecatty

Oh* figment*....the pic of your Figment plush with the Santa apple is *too cute*!  I must have him!!!!

*Sherry*, you have just caused me to want to rush through Halloween and Thanksgiving to get to Holiday Time, darn it!

I recognized several things I purchased last year in your photos---can't wait to unpack them.

I love me a *Mickey Gingerbread boy* with chocolate dipped ears---YUM!


----------



## Axlcat

Seeing all these treats makes me glad we will be doing a lot of walking, even to the hotel and back.  Lots of calories there.


----------



## Mickeybell

Christmas Mickey! 




Nummy Gingerbread man with a few bites missing.


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

I am positive I have more, but I have a kid home sick with a flu like thing, so this will have to do  These are the finished the products from my kids on the decorate your own cookie back in the Jingle Jangle Jamboree. Hope it counts!


----------



## Sherry E

*Am I the only one here who is gleeful and delighted that it is now.....October?

  The Fun Months begin!!!  It seems like it was just yesterday that it was May...and then July...and then August.  The time has just zipped by at warp speed.

Even though I love that Disney starts its Halloween festivities in mid-September, October just has soooo much more of that Halloween magic!  It is now "officially" okay to put up decorations and buy those Reese's Peanut Butter Pumpkins (because I know that people hesitate to celebrate Halloween before October begins)!

We still can't seem to shake the 90-degree days here in L.A.  They will disappear for a while and then come back again the next week.  We're expecting another couple of 89-degree days this week, I think.

The Halloween TV shows have begun as well.  I was busy watching the finale of my favorite series this past Sunday, but I DVR'd a brand new Halloween special on Travel Channel (Halloween Night Frights) that night.  A bunch of the older Halloween shows aired on Travel earlier that day as well.  And Halloween Wars begins on Food Network this coming Sunday.  

The Hallmark Channel's 2-month long Countdown to Christmas begins in 32 days!!

In 6 weeks -- just 6 short weeks!!! -- the holiday season will officially begin at DLR, and even before Halloween comes around there will be snow on the Castle!!

It's no longer a matter of 'I can't wait for Fall to get here.'  It's here, and the holiday season arrives next month!!!
*


​


*Cheshirecatty -- *

You know, the interesting thing about those gingerbread cookies with ears is that -- while they are delicious -- they have never been as soft and fresh as the gingerbread zombie cookie I ate this year, on 9/13.  I get the feeling that the gingerbread men with ears sit around for a couple of days (I don't know how often Disney gets its new supplies in stock), whereas the zombie cookie had probably just arrived in DL early that morning.  I like the look of the cookie with mouse ears, for sure -- but there was no denying that the gingerbread zombie was yummier!

The other interesting thing is that there are different versions of the gingerbread cookies with ears (I'm not talking about the cookie made of shortbread or regular sugar dough, but the actual gingerbread) -- some of them have regular, chocolate-dipped ears; some have had red chocolate-dipped ears; some have had white chocolate with red & green sprinkles-dipped ears.  Sometimes there is only one version available in a given year, and sometimes you might find one version of the cookie in one shop while another version is sold in a different shop.  

And then there is the gingerbread cookie with no ears at all (shown in Mickeybell's photo above).

Sometimes the people who do the holiday tour will get a different version of the cookie than what is sold in any of the candy or bake shops around DLR.




*Axlcat -- *

You mentioned doing a lot of walking.  I remember that there was a thread on this board a long, long time ago, in which people were reporting on how many miles they had walked around DLR in a single day.  Some folks take pedometers to keep track.  If I recall correctly, I think the range (some folks did more walking than others) was anywhere from 9 - 13 miles per day!!!   Even at the low end of that, walking 9 miles in one day is much more than what most people do!  

A friend had a pedometer with her on one of our trips and at the end of the day she logged 12 miles.  I think the amount of exertion and 'exercise' involved can be deceiving because we're not always on the go in the parks.  There is a lot of stop & go involved in Disneyland trips, as we know, so it doesn't seem like it is a repetitious workout.

I think I remember that one person calculated the distance from the Disneyland Hotel to the entrance of either park to be 1/2 of a mile.  It doesn't seem like it's that long of a walk to me, but when you think about walking a full mile to get to and from the Disneyland Hotel it is astounding!




*Mickeybell & Jamie --* You each earned another entry into the draw!  

*Jamie --* Yes those pictures count -- they are treats!


----------



## Cheshirecatty

Thank you *Sherry*, 

I remember that you had posted about how the *Zombie* *Cookie* was the better gingerbread, and I was really hoping they would still be available when we are at the Park this coming weekend/next week.

*Do you know* if they were *just* for the "Villains' Event", or if they were a "Limited Time Magic" offering, or are available at the Halloween Parties?

I'd *love to know* if you or anyone else has info. on them!


----------



## Sherry E

Cheshirecatty said:


> Thank you *Sherry*,
> 
> I remember that you had posted about how the *Zombie* *Cookie* was the better gingerbread, and I was really hoping they would still be available when we are at the Park this coming weekend/next week.
> 
> *Do you know* if they were *just* for the "Villains' Event", or if they were a "Limited Time Magic" offering, or are available at the Halloween Parties?
> 
> I'd *love to know* if you or anyone else has info. on them!



*Cheshirecatty --*

PHXscuba mentioned in the Halloween Superthread that she ate one of the zombie cookies (she found it in New Orleans Square, which is where I found it as well), and she was at DLR on 9/20, as I recall.  So the cookies were at least still being sold then.  (She also said that they were soft, so they must have been fresh and not just left there from when I saw them!)

I think that one other person mentioned in the Halloween thread that they ate a cookie, and he/she went to DLR after PHXscuba went there.

So...the zombie (Spooky Kooky) cookies were labeled as Limited Time Magic when I first saw them, but who even knows what that means?  Limited to the Halloween Time season only?  Limited to Halloween Time and the Holiday season, because Haunted Mansion Holiday extends through both?  

And I suppose I have to ask this in the Halloween thread but I wonder if anyone has seen the gingerbread men with mouse ears since Halloween Time began, because they were not in any of the shops I looked in on 9/13.   I wondered if they were maybe being kept as more of a holiday season-specific thing while the zombie cookies are out for Halloween Time??


----------



## tksbaskets

*Sherry* I love that it's October!! Can't wait to see the Toy Story Halloween special.   I'd better get cranking on my itinarary for our December trip!

2009
What trip to DL would be complete without some popcorn in a souvinere tub?  Not one of mine...





I spent a wonderful afternoon wandering DTD and watched these castmembers make the decorated apples.  Not that I want to eat one mind you.






My precious....





2011/2012Brings back memories of my men folk rebelling as the line was a tad long.  They stopped complaining after they tasted it.





Worth the price of the Holiday Tour!  Well this and the primo parade seats.





Guess I don't take merchandise shots!

TK


----------



## Sherry E

*TK --*

Did you see that deej posted here last week?

I'm sooooo glad you just posted pictures of two different versions of the gingerbread cookie with mouse ears, as it perfectly illustrates what I was just explaining to Cheshirecatty in my post from earlier this afternoon!

You've got another entry into the random draw.

Your December trip will be here before you know it.  It seems like it wasn't that long ago that you booked it, but at the time you booked it December seemed so far away.  Now, the clock is literally ticking and you don't have much time left before it's time to head to Anaheim!

You mentioned the men folk liking the Peppermint Stick Ice cream.  

Here's an interesting bit of info:  recently PHXscuba spotted the new Dreyer's Peppermint Wonderland ice cream in her store in Arizona (it would be called Edy's in certain other states, like probably where you live, TK).  She posted a photo of what it looks like in this thread.  The carton did not say "Slow Churned" (which means half the fat, which means half the flavor), so we were/are to assume it is the full-fat kind.

Since that time (sometimes last week), I looked on the Dreyer's Facebook page.  Dreyer's told one person who posted a comment that the only Peppermint flavor out this year is Slow Churned/half-fat!!!!!!!!!!  In another post they said that there is no Grand flavor of peppermint this year, but that the Pumpkin ice cream has a full-fat/Grand variety as well as Slow Churned.  They also posted a picture of Peppermint Wonderland...AND I THINK IT SAID SLOW CHURNED ON THE CARTON (unless I imagined it)!!!!!

This was very alarming to me.  It makes me wonder if Dreyer's sneakily released cartons of ice cream to certain states without Slow Churned printed on them, so that the people will think the ice cream is full fat?  Or, another possibility is that Dreyer's got confused on Facebook and didn't realize that Peppermint Wonderland has both full-fat and Slow Churned varieties?

Either way, the one that I just saw in my local CVS was...Slow Churned!  I don't want that kind!  I want the real stuff, the stuff that has flavor!  Why would they release a carton without Slow Churned printed on it in Arizona, but not here in L.A.??

And...which variety will Disneyland have?  Will DLR carry the full fat Wonderland flavor...or the inferior Slow Churned?


----------



## piratenightmares

Sherry E said:


> Did you look at the December schedule from 2012?  Here is the link:  http://www.wdwinfo.com/disneyland/park-hours.cfm?month=12&year=2012.  That will give you an idea of when to expect Fantasmic and other night shows to be running -- although, disregard the Candlelight Ceremony reference for the first 20 nights of December as it will only be showing on 12/7 and 12/8 this year.
> 
> I'm a big fan of Goofy's Kitchen, and the Blue Bayou is a beautiful restaurant!



I did look there, yes. Thank you. I will assume Fantasmic! is on for Fridays unless I hear otherwise. I appreciate the reply.


----------



## Sherry E

piratenightmares said:


> I did look there, yes. Thank you. I will assume Fantasmic! is on for Fridays unless I hear otherwise. I appreciate the reply.



*piratenightmares --
*
Fantasmic will definitely happen on Fridays and weekends unless weather prevents it from happening.  It will start even earlier in the week than that at some point in December.  I recall F! beginning on a Thursday night in the first week of December 2 years ago.

If there had been a hard ticket Christmas party this year, that would have likely impacted the F! schedule because I am guessing that one of the party nights would be a Friday.  Thankfully, there won't be a party in 2013 to hold a bunch of other entertainment hostage.  Next year...I'm not so sure.


----------



## PHXscuba

Sherry E said:


> *TK --*
> 
> Did you see that deej posted here last week?
> 
> I'm sooooo glad you just posted pictures of two different versions of the gingerbread cookie with mouse ears, as it perfectly illustrates what I was just explaining to Cheshirecatty in my post from earlier this afternoon!
> 
> You've got another entry into the random draw.
> 
> Your December trip will be here before you know it.  It seems like it wasn't that long ago that you booked it, but at the time you booked it December seemed so far away.  Now, the clock is literally ticking and you don't have much time left before it's time to head to Anaheim!
> 
> You mentioned the men folk liking the Peppermint Stick Ice cream.
> 
> Here's an interesting bit of info:  recently PHXscuba spotted the new Dreyer's Peppermint Wonderland ice cream in her store in Arizona (it would be called Edy's in certain other states, like probably where you live, TK).  She posted a photo of what it looks like in this thread.  The carton did not say "Slow Churned" (which means half the fat, which means half the flavor), so we were/are to assume it is the full-fat kind.
> 
> Since that time (sometimes last week), I looked on the Dreyer's Facebook page.  Dreyer's told one person who posted a comment that the only Peppermint flavor out this year is Slow Churned/half-fat!!!!!!!!!!  In another post they said that there is no Grand flavor of peppermint this year, but that the Pumpkin ice cream has a full-fat/Grand variety as well as Slow Churned.  They also posted a picture of Peppermint Wonderland...AND I THINK IT SAID SLOW CHURNED ON THE CARTON (unless I imagined it)!!!!!
> 
> This was very alarming to me.  It makes me wonder if Dreyer's sneakily released cartons of ice cream to certain states without Slow Churned printed on them, so that the people will think the ice cream is full fat?  Or, another possibility is that Dreyer's got confused on Facebook and didn't realize that Peppermint Wonderland has both full-fat and Slow Churned varieties?
> 
> Either way, the one that I just saw in my local CVS was...Slow Churned!  I don't want that kind!  I want the real stuff, the stuff that has flavor!  Why would they release a carton without Slow Churned printed on it in Arizona, but not here in L.A.??
> 
> And...which variety will Disneyland have?  Will DLR carry the full fat Wonderland flavor...or the inferior Slow Churned?



As a conisseur (sp?) of peppermint ice cream, I can tell you that the version I am currently eating is definitely full-fat -- I've had both. And I just checked the carton -- no "reduced fat" anywhere on it and it definitely says Grand. It has 7g of fat.  So I'm guessing the Dreyer's FB page is the equivalent of calling Disneyland and getting an uninformed CM ... or the Parks Blog.

PHXscuba


----------



## czmom

Sherry E said:


> *piratenightmares --
> *
> Fantasmic will definitely happen on Fridays and weekends unless weather prevents it from happening.  It will start even earlier in the week than that at some point in December.  *I recall F! beginning on a Thursday night in the first week of December 2 years ago.*



Hmmmm....if it was on a Thursday the first week of December this year, that would help with my planning. Unfortunately, with 2 small kids and a vertically challenged mom, we will be camping out for a spot up front early. But I wonder if Thursday would be less crowded than Friday?? 

Also, *Sherry*- not sure if you saw in another post, but the signs posted on BTMRR now say EARLY 2014. Thought of you!


----------



## Pesky

I'm so bummed at BTMRR news but I guess that gives me more time to enjoy all these delicious treats I keep seeing!  Seriously making me so excited.  Going to start making some reservations soon including a surprise of the F! dessert package.  YAY!


----------



## jacs1234

And here I was thinking that I wouldn't have to buy many souvenirs this trip, but looking through these pics I'm saying to myself, "oh, I want that, and that, and that's cute and I need that". lol


----------



## Sherry E

PHXscuba said:


> As a conisseur (sp?) of peppermint ice cream, I can tell you that the version I am currently eating is definitely full-fat -- I've had both. And I just checked the carton -- no "reduced fat" anywhere on it and it definitely says Grand. It has 7g of fat.  So I'm guessing the Dreyer's FB page is the equivalent of calling Disneyland and getting an uninformed CM ... or the Parks Blog.
> 
> PHXscuba



*PHX --*

I remember that last year, your store had the carton without Slow Churned mentioned on it.  My stores -- every single store I checked -- only seemed to have Slow Churned, and it was not the good kind.  I know my peppermint ice cream and that was not the good stuff!  

This year, your carton doesn't say Slow Churned...but my CVS store only has Slow Churned (I saw it).  

Plus, I just called my closest Ralphs in the last few minutes and asked them to check what they have (because I haven't looked there myself yet).  They only have Slow Churned Peppermint, but they have the full fat and Slow Churned Pumpkin (which is exactly what happened last year).  They put me on hold to go check the ice cream aisle just to be sure!

So I'm not sure why you get different packages in your area from what I get here in L.A., but it seems to be the second year in a row it is happening. 







czmom said:


> Hmmmm....if it was on a Thursday the first week of December this year, that would help with my planning. Unfortunately, with 2 small kids and a vertically challenged mom, we will be camping out for a spot up front early. But I wonder if Thursday would be less crowded than Friday??
> 
> Also, *Sherry*- not sure if you saw in another post, but the signs posted on BTMRR now say EARLY 2014. Thought of you!



*czmom --*

I didn't see it, but good!  Early 2014 sounds much better.  "Winter 2014" is a bit misleading, and I can't be the only one who thought that.  It was a poor choice of wording on the part of the Parks Blog, in my opinion.

Thursday may be slightly less crowded than a Friday.





Pesky said:


> I'm so bummed at BTMRR news but I guess that gives me more time to enjoy all these delicious treats I keep seeing!  Seriously making me so excited.  Going to start making some reservations soon including a surprise of the F! dessert package.  YAY!



*Pesky --*

A lot of the treats are delicious!  If the zombie gingerbread cookie is available through the holiday season and not just exclusive to Halloween Time, I suggest getting that as it is extra yummy.  It still doesn't look like a zombie to me -- it's more like a roughly drawn skeleton -- but it is tasty!





jacs1234 said:


> And here I was thinking that I wouldn't have to buy many souvenirs this trip, but looking through these pics I'm saying to myself, "oh, I want that, and that, and that's cute and I need that". lol



*jacs1234 --*

There are so many cute and clever things to buy in the parks.  It's hard to resist.  Stay tuned -- I've only covered December 2012 so far.  I still have to get to November 2012 and beyond.


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

I now want to go to the store to look for Peppermint ice cream! I want the real thing or nothing. DH bought a generic (not Dreyers) one year, and while the thought was very sweet, it was not the same!


----------



## tksbaskets

Sherry E said:


> *TK --*
> 
> Did you see that deej posted here last week?
> 
> I'm sooooo glad you just posted pictures of two different versions of the gingerbread cookie with mouse ears, as it perfectly illustrates what I was just explaining to Cheshirecatty in my post from earlier this afternoon!
> 
> You've got another entry into the random draw.
> 
> Your December trip will be here before you know it.  It seems like it wasn't that long ago that you booked it, but at the time you booked it December seemed so far away.  Now, the clock is literally ticking and you don't have much time left before it's time to head to Anaheim!
> 
> You mentioned the men folk liking the Peppermint Stick Ice cream.
> 
> Here's an interesting bit of info:  recently PHXscuba spotted the new Dreyer's Peppermint Wonderland ice cream in her store in Arizona (it would be called Edy's in certain other states, like probably where you live, TK).  She posted a photo of what it looks like in this thread.  The carton did not say "Slow Churned" (which means half the fat, which means half the flavor), so we were/are to assume it is the full-fat kind.
> 
> Since that time (sometimes last week), I looked on the Dreyer's Facebook page.  Dreyer's told one person who posted a comment that the only Peppermint flavor out this year is Slow Churned/half-fat!!!!!!!!!!  In another post they said that there is no Grand flavor of peppermint this year, but that the Pumpkin ice cream has a full-fat/Grand variety as well as Slow Churned.  They also posted a picture of Peppermint Wonderland...AND I THINK IT SAID SLOW CHURNED ON THE CARTON (unless I imagined it)!!!!!
> 
> This was very alarming to me.  It makes me wonder if Dreyer's sneakily released cartons of ice cream to certain states without Slow Churned printed on them, so that the people will think the ice cream is full fat?  Or, another possibility is that Dreyer's got confused on Facebook and didn't realize that Peppermint Wonderland has both full-fat and Slow Churned varieties?
> 
> Either way, the one that I just saw in my local CVS was...Slow Churned!  I don't want that kind!  I want the real stuff, the stuff that has flavor!  Why would they release a carton without Slow Churned printed on it in Arizona, but not here in L.A.??
> 
> And...which variety will Disneyland have?  Will DLR carry the full fat Wonderland flavor...or the inferior Slow Churned?



I did see that *Deej* posted.  Made me want to post a lamp post picture but it wasn't that week.  Good to have her back on the thread.

I'm with you about the ice cream.  If I'm going to indulge I want the GOOD stuff.  No ice milk for me.

Yes tick tock!  I'm planning on doing the F! Dessert package this time.  We've never seen F! at DL.  Of course we've never seen BVS or Cars Land either.  WAHOO 



PHXscuba said:


> As a conisseur (sp?) of peppermint ice cream, I can tell you that the version I am currently eating is definitely full-fat -- I've had both. And I just checked the carton -- no "reduced fat" anywhere on it and it definitely says Grand. It has 7g of fat.  So I'm guessing the Dreyer's FB page is the equivalent of calling Disneyland and getting an uninformed CM ... or the Parks Blog.
> 
> PHXscuba



It was very nice of you to go and have a bit more to report back   I'll have to see what is in the Freezer here in Michigan.


----------



## mvf-m11c

tksbaskets said:


> Yes tick tock!  I'm planning on doing the F! Dessert package this time.  We've never seen F! at DL.  Of course we've never seen BVS or Cars Land either.  WAHOO



That is awesome news TK that you will be doing the F! dessert package during your trip in December. You will like the dessert box and the seats are nice.


----------



## Orbitron

I only have one picture with Christmas merchandise, here it is!


----------



## piratenightmares

Sherry E said:


> *piratenightmares --
> *
> Fantasmic will definitely happen on Fridays and weekends unless weather prevents it from happening.  It will start even earlier in the week than that at some point in December.  I recall F! beginning on a Thursday night in the first week of December 2 years ago.
> 
> If there had been a hard ticket Christmas party this year, that would have likely impacted the F! schedule because I am guessing that one of the party nights would be a Friday.  Thankfully, there won't be a party in 2013 to hold a bunch of other entertainment hostage.  Next year...I'm not so sure.



Yeah, last year Fantasmic! in December was substantially fewer than the previous year. It was on Wed-Thur-Fri for part of Dec 2011 and then just Friday Dec 2012, so I was worried maybe it was going even less this December. 

I really hope they don't do a hard ticket Christmas party next year, or ever. The Halloween party is great if you buy a ticket but it interfered with our trip in various ways last October (including WAY too many people who left DL and went over to DCA creating the highest number of people I've EVER seen at DCA). I've NEVER had to wait an hour in the food line there before. Another problem with the ticketed party last October was I planned my trip in January and had no idea when these Halloween parties would take place. I wanted to stay late on Friday but didn't buy the party ticket...so...that cut into my time I thought I was paying for when I bought my tickets in the first place. 

Last October Mon-Fri starting on (I believe) the 15th - NO FANTASMIC! Boo! Hiss! Same with the following week. It was only Sat/Sun. 

Anyway I will be very happy if I can have Fantasmic! Fridays in December.  And at least (as I understand) the cast party won't be causing those early nights at the beginning of December anymore, correct?


----------



## Sherry E

DisneyJamieCA said:


> I now want to go to the store to look for Peppermint ice cream! I want the real thing or nothing. DH bought a generic (not Dreyers) one year, and while the thought was very sweet, it was not the same!



*Jamie --*

To me it seems Dreyer's is pulling a bit of trickery in sending the cartons that say Slow Churned on them (and they also say half the fat or whatever) to California, but sending the cartons that don't say Slow Churned to Arizona (and probably elsewhere).  I'm not sure why they do that but there must be a marketing reason.  

Last year the only place I could find "the good stuff" was at Disneyland!  They had the real thing, not the Slow Churned/impostor ice cream.

And why do we get the "Grand" (full fat -- or "fast churned," as one person on Facebook referred to it) Pumpkin flavor, as well as the Slow Churned Pumpkin?  Two choices of Pumpkin ice cream, but only one Peppermint!

It is possible that Dreyer's could have improved the flavor of the Slow Churned Peppermint since last year, but knowing that it hasn't been as tasty as the 'regular' stuff in the past I am hesitant to try it again.  Now that I know that 2 of my stores (CVS and Ralphs) only have the Slow Churned, I think it will probably be pointless for me to check Vons, Walgreens, Rite Aid and Target.




tksbaskets said:


> I did see that *Deej* posted.  Made me want to post a lamp post picture but it wasn't that week.  Good to have her back on the thread.
> 
> I'm with you about the ice cream.  If I'm going to indulge I want the GOOD stuff.  No ice milk for me.
> 
> Yes tick tock!  I'm planning on doing the F! Dessert package this time.  We've never seen F! at DL.  Of course we've never seen BVS or Cars Land either.  WAHOO



*TK -*

Deej hadn't even been in this specific, new & improved thread until last week -- that was her first appearance here.  She had appeared in the previous Superthread at one point.  I was surprised to see her and am glad she posted because she has some great Frontierland pictures.

Speaking of which -- thanks for reminding me!  I have to resurrect my Let There Be Light thread in the DL Community forum because I have some new light fixture photos to post from my recent Halloween Time visit!


You've got a lot of fun things to experience on this upcoming holiday trip.  You were already a 'holidays at DLR' fan, but now it is that much better because DCA finally feels like it's part of the celebration -- even in areas like the Paradise Pier section of DCA, it will feel more involved in the season (especially with the new Winter Dreams).





Orbitron said:


> I only have one picture with Christmas merchandise, here it is!



*Orbitron --*

Did you see that merchandise on your Halloween Time trip to Disneyland?  I know that some bits of holiday merchandise come out pretty early (which is why some of it is sold out by the time the season even starts!).

Another entry into the random draw!





piratenightmares said:


> Yeah, last year Fantasmic! in December was substantially fewer than the previous year. It was on Wed-Thur-Fri for part of Dec 2011 and then just Friday Dec 2012, so I was worried maybe it was going even less this December.
> 
> I really hope they don't do a hard ticket Christmas party next year, or ever. The Halloween party is great if you buy a ticket but it interfered with our trip in various ways last October (including WAY too many people who left DL and went over to DCA creating the highest number of people I've EVER seen at DCA). I've NEVER had to wait an hour in the food line there before. Another problem with the ticketed party last October was I planned my trip in January and had no idea when these Halloween parties would take place. I wanted to stay late on Friday but didn't buy the party ticket...so...that cut into my time I thought I was paying for when I bought my tickets in the first place.
> 
> Last October Mon-Fri starting on (I believe) the 15th - NO FANTASMIC! Boo! Hiss! Same with the following week. It was only Sat/Sun.
> 
> Anyway I will be very happy if I can have Fantasmic! Fridays in December.  And at least (as I understand) the cast party won't be causing those early nights at the beginning of December anymore, correct?



*piratenightmares --*

I'm inclined to think that some of last year's entertainment schedules were slightly affected by the 20-night Candlelight Ceremony in December, even if it wasn't made apparent.  Maybe Disney just didn't want to have the Candlelight Ceremony and F! and the parade and the fireworks on some nights.  I can't be sure that's the reason, but it's a possibility (or maybe it was a budget thing since they had to pay so many more narrators to narrate the Ceremony!).  

This year, since the Candlelight Ceremony is only taking place on 12/7 and 12/8, I am thinking that F! should go back to more of the schedule it had in 2011.  Fridays would always be on the schedule, though -- unless there is some sort of weather situation, early park closure or closure for maintenance/refurbishment.

The Cast Member parties disappeared...so far (which is sad for them).  I _think_ that there is a Cast Member event happening on one night during Halloween Time this year, so I don't know if that means the Christmas party will resume, or of the Halloween thing is taking the place of the Christmas thing.

I agree about the hard ticket party -- I think it works for WDW because it has been in effect for so long there and people expect it.  But Disneyland has been doing things a certain way that works for DLR for so long, with certain schedules and events, and to suddenly throw a party into the mix would be a nuisance (especially since it seems that the parties wouldn't even be non-crowded -- the Halloween parties are too crowded for "exclusive" events).  I think they'd have a better shot of holding the party in DCA than in DL, but either way it would be a pain.

Because we only have one other park to go to for the people who would choose not to buy Christmas party tickets, I think that DCA would be extremely crowded again (like it was during your October trip).  That's one major reason why a multi-night party is easier to pull off at WDW -- there are simply more places to go, and more choices of what to do.


----------



## pattyduke34

I could only find one for this weeks theme??? Now I know I need to take more pictures this year!  I guess 1200 was not enough last year!


----------



## deejdigsdis

tdashgirl said:


> deejdigsdis, those colorized photos with the poinsettias are just gorgeous



Thank you!  I love that pop of red.



Cheshirecatty said:


> *deejdigsdis*.....
> 
> Great photos, but *especially* the one of *Santa**!*
> 
> *Love it*!!!!!



Thanks!  It was fun to see him come out unexpectedly.



Sherry E said:


> deej[/B]!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I don't think you have posted in this 'new and improved' Superthread since I started it at the end of last year.  I'm glad you got in for at least one of the Theme Weeks, and I am especially glad you got in to Frontierland/Jingle Jangle Jamboree/Round-Up week because I remembered that you had a lot of Frontierland photos (even outside of the Round-Up).  I had you in mind when I decided on this theme, but I figured you were avoiding the Superthread because there are no holiday trips in the works just yet.
> 
> *I don't think I have, either.  My moments on the DIS are few and far between these days.    I was glad that I happened upon the countdown when I did.  I love Frontierland at Christmas time.*
> 
> Anyway, I'm so glad you popped in.  Also, by posting your photos for this week's theme you got your first entry into the random draw to win a $25 Disney gift card (the winner will be selected in November).  Everyone who posts photos gets an entry for each Theme Week to which she/he contributes, and then I toss all of the entries from all of the weeks into a box or a bowl, shake them up, reach my hand in and pick a winner!  (We started this Countdown in early August, so we have had quite a lot of entries so far.)
> 
> I have a separate code word challenge going for all of the people who don't post photos (which is what *Cheshirecatty* is participating in), and that will earn a second person a $25 Disney gift card.
> 
> There will be a new theme in 2 days (9/30), so stay tuned!
> 
> *What a great idea -- the drawing/challenge!  And the countdown started in early August?  I would like to go back and look at the other theme weeks.  The one for this week looks fun.  I hope you will give a shout-out to the Peppermint Cone of Death.    Maybe you already did.  I just scrolled through quickly before replying.*
> 
> By the way, I don't know if you're aware -- when *I'm mikey* started the current Picture of the Day thread, I re-posted one of your photos in it.  You had posted the photo at the end (last page) of the previous POTD thread and it got lost in the shuffle.  A lot of people didn't see it, and I wanted to be sure it didn't get overlooked.  I re-posted it in the new thread so it would be seen (it was the B&W photo at the mailbox, with the postcard).  I was talking about how it was a great photo because it tells a story, it evokes a certain feeling, etc.  I have no clue what page of the current POTD thread it's on, but it's probably somewhere in the first 5 or 10 pages of the thread because it was not long after the thread was started that I posted it.  If I recall, DIS'er *Evad* had some very complimentary things to say about your photo as well.



*Thanks for letting me know.  I love that picture.  I haven't checked in on that thread in months and months.*

 *TK* and *Bret*!  Is this a DLR year or a WDW year for the holiday trips?


----------



## deejdigsdis

Thought I better post a couple of pics while I'm here!













That funnel cake was the best!  Much better than the Holiday Brownie.


----------



## Sherry E

*pattyduke34 and deej *-- You have each earned another entry into the random draw.

*deej *-- Just in case TK and Bret don't see your post for a while (sometimes they disappear for a few days at a time), I will give you a hint -- Bret is going to DLR in both November and December, while TK is going to DLR in December.

You definitely had not posted in this specific thread until last week.  I know for a fact that you didn't.  If you'll notice, I have your TR listed on the "re-imagined" Page 1 (scroll down the posts on Page 1 to get to the TR section).

We're in our 9th Theme Week right now (a new one will start on Monday).  The first Theme Week for 2013 started on Page 62 and has carried on from there up to now.  The people who participate in the code word challenge cannot get separate entries for photos they may post, and the people who post photos and get entries into the contest cannot get entries for playing along with the code word challenge.  It's basically an either/or sort of situation -- but the people who post photos get a guaranteed entry into the random draw for every theme week to which they contribute.

Also, if you have missed themes (and you have missed 7 of them!), those photos have to be saved for the final Holiday Cornucopia theme on November 4th.  In other words, no one can post a theme we have already covered _now_, in the middle of another theme.  The Cornucopia theme can also include photos from WDW holiday trips, international Disney holiday trips, regular non-Disney holiday trips, your favorite photos of the ones you've already posted, etc.

The new Hallmark Channel Countdown to Christmas 2-month marathon begins in 31 days!


----------



## piratenightmares

Sherry E said:


> *piratenightmares --*
> 
> I'm inclined to think that some of last year's entertainment schedules were slightly affected by the 20-night Candlelight Ceremony in December, even if it wasn't made apparent.  Maybe Disney just didn't want to have the Candlelight Ceremony and F! and the parade and the fireworks on some nights.  I can't be sure that's the reason, but it's a possibility (or maybe it was a budget thing since they had to pay so many more narrators to narrate the Ceremony!).
> 
> This year, since the Candlelight Ceremony is only taking place on 12/7 and 12/8, I am thinking that F! should go back to more of the schedule it had in 2011.  Fridays would always be on the schedule, though -- unless there is some sort of weather situation, early park closure or closure for maintenance/refurbishment.
> 
> The Cast Member parties disappeared...so far (which is sad for them).  I _think_ that there is a Cast Member event happening on one night during Halloween Time this year, so I don't know if that means the Christmas party will resume, or of the Halloween thing is taking the place of the Christmas thing.
> 
> I agree about the hard ticket party -- I think it works for WDW because it has been in effect for so long there and people expect it.  But Disneyland has been doing things a certain way that works for DLR for so long, with certain schedules and events, and to suddenly throw a party into the mix would be a nuisance (especially since it seems that the parties wouldn't even be non-crowded -- the Halloween parties are too crowded for "exclusive" events).  I think they'd have a better shot of holding the party in DCA than in DL, but either way it would be a pain.
> 
> Because we only have one other park to go to for the people who would choose not to buy Christmas party tickets, I think that DCA would be extremely crowded again (like it was during your October trip).  That's one major reason why a multi-night party is easier to pull off at WDW -- there are simply more places to go, and more choices of what to do.



I hadn't figured Candlelight would cut into Fantasmic! but you're probably right about that. 

My bright idea: They could have a ticketed Christmas party @ Downtown Disney instead of either park. They could make a LOT of money because people who don't want to pay the admission fee for the park could still go to the party. It wouldn't cut into any events and they could have all new stuff for the regulars who wouldn't want to pay for the stuff they've seen every December for years now. It would be very easy to manage entry there. IF they were to do a ticketed Christmas party at all I think that would be the way to do it. I think they would make more money that way AND not interfere with the park schedules. Stores at Downtown Disney would benefit as well. Disney could have something special for the people who were coming direct from DL (for example: people entering via monorail get special wristbands which get them more perks) and everyone would be happy. (They seriously should hire me as an event planner - it's what I do.)

At any rate: Yay! Back to more Fantasmic! options.


----------



## Sherry E

piratenightmares said:


> I hadn't figured Candlelight would cut into Fantasmic! but you're probably right about that.
> 
> My bright idea: They could have a ticketed Christmas party @ Downtown Disney instead of either park. They could make a LOT of money because people who don't want to pay the admission fee for the park could still go to the party. It wouldn't cut into any events and they could have all new stuff for the regulars who wouldn't want to pay for the stuff they've seen every December for years now. It would be very easy to manage entry there. IF they were to do a ticketed Christmas party at all I think that would be the way to do it. I think they would make more money that way AND not interfere with the park schedules. Stores at Downtown Disney would benefit as well. Disney could have something special for the people who were coming direct from DL (for example: people entering via monorail get special wristbands which get them more perks) and everyone would be happy. (They seriously should hire me as an event planner - it's what I do.)
> 
> At any rate: Yay! Back to more Fantasmic! options.



*piratenightmares --*

That's not a bad idea -- and it's the first time I've heard it!  I hadn't thought of using Downtown Disney as a party location.  It would have to be a different kind of party -- they couldn't use some sort of show (fireworks, parade) or exclusive access to rides as a selling point -- so they'd have to find something that people would be willing to pay for in DTD, which I'm sure they could do.

I've always said that I think that Disney should put together a little Christmas market/village like what happens in European countries, with all sorts of different stands and kiosks selling special (unique) holiday foods, drinks and knick-knacks.  Last year Disney made a pitiful attempt at a "Christmas Village" with the 2 or 3 stands that were set up near the ice rink, but it was hardly very village-y at all.

Even though having a party in DCA would still interrupt park hours and send all of the non-party goers crowding into Disneyland, I still think that at least the matter of "exclusive entertainment" could be tackled better in DCA.  Since Winter Dreams will debut this year, if it is a hit Disney could do what they did with Halloween Screams after 2009 and make Winter Dreams a party exclusive next year.  Then, they can add in the long-rumored holiday TSMM overlay and have it snow on Cars Land or something, with Mad T Party providing music, and there's the party!

That way, no one would have to deal with the '_you mean I have to pay over $60 to get into a party in Disneyland so that I can see the same holiday parade that has been there for 20 years?_' syndrome!!  At least Winter Dreams will not have become a "tradition" for people yet, if the party were to begin next year.

The biggest problem, though, is just the lack of other options for people if they don't want to do the party.  They either have to deal with a very packed park across the Esplanade, or they have to meander around DTD or into one of 3 hotels (and the GCH lobby is getting increasingly crowded each holiday season).  Even if WDW didn't have 4 parks to choose from, they still have a whole bunch of other hotels -- all with fun Christmas decor.  There are just many more places for people to go.

But I am intrigued by the idea of some sort of party in Downtown Disney.  I think you're right -- as long as they could put the right things into a DTD party to sell it, they could get a lot of money from park guests and non-park guests.


----------



## piratenightmares

Sherry E said:


> *piratenightmares --*
> 
> That's not a bad idea -- and it's the first time I've heard it!  I hadn't thought of using Downtown Disney as a party location.  It would have to be a different kind of party -- they couldn't use some sort of show (fireworks, parade) or exclusive access to rides as a selling point -- so they'd have to find something that people would be willing to pay for in DTD, which I'm sure they could do.
> 
> I've always said that I think that Disney should put together a little Christmas market/village like what happens in European countries, with all sorts of different stands and kiosks selling special (unique) holiday foods, drinks and knick-knacks.  Last year Disney made a pitiful attempt at a "Christmas Village" with the 2 or 3 stands that were set up near the ice rink, but it was hardly very village-y at all.
> 
> Even though having a party in DCA would still interrupt park hours and send all of the non-party goers crowding into Disneyland, I still think that at least the matter of "exclusive entertainment" could be tackled better in DCA.  Since Winter Dreams will debut this year, if it is a hit Disney could do what they did with Halloween Screams after 2009 and make Winter Dreams a party exclusive next year.  Then, they can add in the long-rumored holiday TSMM overlay and have it snow on Cars Land or something, with Mad T Party providing music, and there's the party!
> 
> That way, no one would have to deal with the '_you mean I have to pay over $60 to get into a party in Disneyland so that I can see the same holiday parade that has been there for 20 years?_' syndrome!!  At least Winter Dreams will not have become a "tradition" for people yet, if the party were to begin next year.
> 
> The biggest problem, though, is just the lack of other options for people if they don't want to do the party.  They either have to deal with a very packed park across the Esplanade, or they have to meander around DTD or into one of 3 hotels (and the GCH lobby is getting increasingly crowded each holiday season).  Even if WDW didn't have 4 parks to choose from, they still have a whole bunch of other hotels -- all with fun Christmas decor.  There are just many more places for people to go.
> 
> But I am intrigued by the idea of some sort of party in Downtown Disney.  I think you're right -- as long as they could put the right things into a DTD party to sell it, they could get a lot of money from park guests and non-park guests.




All we need to do is convince them to hire me.  There's a lot they could do for selling points. A different kind of parade, perhaps. Something new. Something they haven't done before. Various entertainment. I think it would work perfectly. And old world theme is a good idea. There's a lot they could do with that. 

I totally agree with you DCA is a much more reasonable place for a ticketed Christmas party if they were to do one in the park/s. It would also help if they didn't sell THAT many tickets because it's much too crowded and no longer has any REAL perks (in my opinion). I'd rather skip the massive sell-out party going crowd completely. I'll go back to my room next time. If I am ever at DL again when it 'closes early' for a party I will not be going to DCA. 

Anyway, I'd be happy to assist them in the planning of a Downtown Disney Holiday party for 2014. LOL!


----------



## tksbaskets

deejdigsdis said:


> *TK* and *Bret*!  Is this a DLR year or a WDW year for the holiday trips?



SO fun to see you posting here and sharing your pictures.  WHERE (drool) did you get the funnel cake with ice cream sundae on top??  Because as *Sherry* mentioned we'll be in DL this year!!  Donald and Grumpy (DS1&2) graduate from college 12/14 and we leave for DL 12/15!  DH retired this past summer after 33 years of teaching so we don't need to go during school breaks anymore.  That deserves a 

Work just asked today if I wanted to go to a conference in Anahiem Nov 16-19 at the convention center.  Alas my DH will be out of town and with the boys off in college no one to watch our furry family members.  I think if I saw Cars Land and BVS before the rest of my family I'd never live it down....it was bad enough when I took the lovely October day trip a couple of years ago and saw WOC before they did.  They still bring it up.... 

Tempting though...my late afternoons and evenings would be free...got to let them know by Friday.


----------



## Phoenixrising

I wish I could say that our 58 GMC pick up and our 52 Chevy firetruck are going to be in a Disney movie, but sadly that's not to be. However, they are filming the latest in the Fairly Odd Parents movie up here in the great white north, and while the 58 is being used as a prop they've had DH drive the fire truck up and down the street in the background of their filming today. There's a person that works for the film industry we know of through our various  vintage vehicle clubs we belong to. This is the first time we've had our vintage vehicles used in the movies, and with the good experience we've had, we don't mind them being used again by the movie industry in the future. Now that the trips are less than 2 months away, am really starting to get excited about both trips.


----------



## mvf-m11c

deejdigsdis said:


> *TK* and *Bret*!  Is this a DLR year or a WDW year for the holiday trips?



Hi Deej,

It has been awhile since we have seen you on the threads. This might be the year for the DLR for the Holiday season if there is a paid party (like MVMCP at the MK) next year at DL & the debut of World of Color - Winter Dreams (which I am looking forward to the most). Unless there is something new at WDW during the Holiday season this year, it will be the DLR. For WDW, I would wait next year in 2014 with the Seven Dwarfs Mine Train to be open which will make it exciting to go to.




Sherry E said:


> *deej *-- Just in case TK and Bret don't see your post for a while (sometimes they disappear for a few days at a time), I will give you a hint -- Bret is going to DLR in both November and December, while TK is going to DLR in December.



Just as Sherry said that I will be down in SoCal in November and December while I am taking both my aunts, family members and friends. This will be another great Holiday season at the DLR. 




tksbaskets said:


> Work just asked today if I wanted to go to a conference in Anahiem Nov 16-19 at the convention center.  Alas my DH will be out of town and with the boys off in college no one to watch our furry family members.  I think if I saw Cars Land and BVS before the rest of my family I'd never live it down....it was bad enough when I took the lovely October day trip a couple of years ago and saw WOC before they did.  They still bring it up....
> 
> Tempting though...my late afternoons and evenings would be free...got to let them know by Friday.



That is great news to hear TK. I am hoping that you will be able to go to the conference in November and be able to get a glimpse of the Christmas decorations and see the new World of Color - Winter Dreams show. I understand that it is a hard decision to go without the family and it is a great opportunity to visit the parks.


----------



## PHXscuba

sherry e said:


> *phx --*
> 
> i remember that last year, your store had the carton without slow churned mentioned on it.  My stores -- every single store i checked -- only seemed to have slow churned, and it was not the good kind.  I know my peppermint ice cream and that was not the good stuff!
> 
> This year, your carton doesn't say slow churned...but my cvs store only has slow churned (i saw it).
> 
> Plus, i just called my closest ralphs in the last few minutes and asked them to check what they have (because i haven't looked there myself yet).  They only have slow churned peppermint, but they have the full fat and slow churned pumpkin (which is exactly what happened last year).  They put me on hold to go check the ice cream aisle just to be sure!
> 
> So i'm not sure why you get different packages in your area from what i get here in l.a., but it seems to be the second year in a row it is happening.



I have no good answer as to why your area isn't getting the good stuff. California hasn't gone quite as crazy as NYC in playing Big Brother over what you can eat/drink! I know I saw the regular peppermint in multiple chains of stores last year -- some national retailer has to be thinking, "I bet people would like this in California too."

I will probably finish the carton I have with help from the kids, but not buy more until December. One year I overbought and was sick of it before Christmas, which was horrid!

The season is still young -- there is still hope! But the fall stuff is starting to be pushed out at the craft stores already. I was at Hobby Lobby today to use some birthday money to buy a fall pumpkin-carriage-like decoration I spotted a few weeks ago -- gone! I may try one more Hobby Lobby before I am officially sad.

OK, I have treat pictures to post next.

PHXscuba


----------



## PHXscuba

Goodies!!

... all from Dec 2010














The last one is a picture comparing the one I bought at Marceline's (also in second photo) to the one given on the Holiday Tour.

Apologies for the crazy sizing -- they were all exported and uploaded at different times!

PHXscuba


----------



## Sherry E

This time, instead of posting Treats & Treasures in the same installment (as I did when I started the theme 3 days ago), I will do an all-treats post, with more merchandise pics to come later:


*December 2012


Peppermint bark...










November 2012


Marceline's Confectionery goodies...





























Haagen Dazs holiday goodies advertisement (I had the Peppermint Bark Dazzler in December 2012)









Ghirardellis Free Peppermint Bark Samples  Yum!  Stop by and pick one up...









Peppermint Stick ice cream from Gibson Girl (you saw the holiday cone earlier, but the cup works too!)









Cupcakes










































































December 2011


Gummy Candy...







Christmas candy corn...









December 2010

Peppermint ice cream in chocolate/candy cane-encrusted cone -- this is the "Peppermint Cone of Death" I wrote about in my former Trip Report thread...









November 2010






*​


*More Treats & Treasures pictures coming up!!!*


----------



## Sherry E

*Continued from previous post -- More Treats!*



*

December 2011



Apples & other treats...



















































Cookies...








Frosted Pretzels...








(from 9/2011 -- sold throughout the holidays)










December 2010



























*​


*Now that you've seen many of the Treats, a bit later on I will delve more into the "Treasures" part of this Theme Week with a whole lotta merchandise pictures!*


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

I am going to have to get that Peppermint Bark Drizzler from Ghirardelli! Even though I feel like somewhat of a Disneyland pro, every one of these themes had made more excited for our upcoming trip and all of things I've missed along the way!


----------



## Sherry E

DisneyJamieCA said:


> I am going to have to get that Peppermint Bark Drizzler from Ghirardelli! Even though I feel like somewhat of a Disneyland pro, every one of these themes had made more excited for our upcoming trip and all of things I've missed along the way!



*Jamie --*

Good!  That's what these little Theme Week Countdowns are for!

You know, I had the Dazzler (it's at Haagen Dazs, but Ghirardelli gives out the free samples of peppermint bark) and it was okay.  (I had a whole plan in mind that involved sitting down with a Cannonballs! sandwich from Earl of Sandwich and a Peppermint Bark Dazzler, but I ended up getting them at totally different times!)  

The Dazzler certainly wasn't bad, and you might enjoy it, but it doesn't have peppermint ice cream in it.  It's a basic ice cream like vanilla with crushed cookies or cookies and cream, with peppermint bark bits mixed into it.  So the sharpness of the peppermint bark really stands out against the mild flavors of the rest of the ingredients.  It kind of reminded me of the Slow Churned or half-fat peppermint ice cream -- a mild, bland base ice cream and then harsh peppermint bits.  But again, it's not bad and certainly worth a try.  

For some reason, actual peppermint ice cream (the "real" stuff, not the half-fat) seems to have a better balance of the flavor of the base ice cream and the peppermint bits so that the peppermint is not so harsh.  I am crossing my fingers and praying that Gibson Girl Ice Cream on Main Street (or the place on Buena Vista Street) has the "real" peppermint ice cream this year, as they did last year, since I can't rely on my own stores in L.A. to carry it.


----------



## u2pixi

Hi all, 

I just got an AP discount applied to my booking for 1st-6th December  
I got Paradise Pier for $193 per night- based on my calculations that's a 25% discount -yay!!! 

Just wanted to let you all know-

Have a great day everyone  


Amy


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

Sherry E said:


> Jamie --  Good!  That's what these little Theme Week Countdowns are for!  You know, I had the Dazzler (it's at Haagen Dazs, but Ghirardelli gives out the free samples of peppermint bark) and it was okay.  (I had a whole plan in mind that involved sitting down with a Cannonballs! sandwich from Earl of Sandwich and a Peppermint Bark Dazzler, but I ended up getting them at totally different times!)  The Dazzler certainly wasn't bad, and you might enjoy it, but it doesn't have peppermint ice cream in it.  It's a basic ice cream like vanilla with crushed cookies or cookies and cream, with peppermint bark bits mixed into it.  So the sharpness of the peppermint bark really stands out against the mild flavors of the rest of the ingredients.  It kind of reminded me of the Slow Churned or half-fat peppermint ice cream -- a mild, bland base ice cream and then harsh peppermint bits.  But again, it's not bad and certainly worth a try.  For some reason, actual peppermint ice cream (the "real" stuff, not the half-fat) seems to have a better balance of the flavor of the base ice cream and the peppermint bits so that the peppermint is not so harsh.  I am crossing my fingers and praying that Gibson Girl Ice Cream on Main Street (or the place on Buena Vista Street) has the "real" peppermint ice cream this year, as they did last year, since I can't rely on my own stores in L.A. to carry it.



That is good to know before I spend money on it! What is with all this teasing. First it was the regular flavored "candy cane" cotton candy and now this! Guess I'll just to stick my regular peppermint ice cream - which I did eat for dinner one night on our last trip


----------



## jacs1234

Just trying to get my pics loaded from the iPad but I can't work it out


----------



## mvf-m11c

Here are more treats


----------



## Sherry E

u2pixi said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I just got an AP discount applied to my booking for 1st-6th December
> I got Paradise Pier for $193 per night- based on my calculations that's a 25% discount -yay!!!
> 
> Just wanted to let you all know-
> 
> Have a great day everyone
> 
> 
> Amy




*Amy --*

Thank you so much for posting that info here, as I know that some of our holiday season DLR travelers are planning to stay onsite and were hoping for a discount (_Kathy?  Are you out there, reading this?_).  They may not have seen the separate AP discount thread.  So I really appreciate that you did that for us.  It seems that we spend all year going over every aspect of the holiday season here in this thread, mulling over facts and rumors, but often times if there is any kind of news or information relevant to the season people won't come here to this thread to share it!

I didn't know about the discount until last night, when PHXscuba told me, and I wanted to get into the AP section of the website and look at how it was set up before I posted it here, so I could give complete information.  When I tried to get onto the website, I was having trouble with it (I get the feeling a lot of people are trying to snap up the discount!) and I couldn't even access the page.  

So the $193 per night is before the tax?  That is still a pretty good deal compared to recent PPH rates (like $225 or $231 and in that range).  It's under $200 per night, which is good.  And I know that the discount is 15% for weekends and certain other nights, correct?  But it's 25% for Sundays - Thursdays?




DisneyJamieCA said:


> That is good to know before I spend money on it! What is with all this teasing. First it was the regular flavored "candy cane" cotton candy and now this! Guess I'll just to stick my regular peppermint ice cream - which I did eat for dinner one night on our last trip



*Jamie --*

And let's not forget the "candy corn" cotton candy at the Carnival now, which undoubtedly tastes nothing like candy corn!

I think I would have liked the Haagen Dazs Peppermint Bark Dazzler if it had been slightly cheaper.  I paid something like $9 for it, if I recall correctly, and it's not that I disliked it but I didn't _love_ it.  For that price I should have loved it! 

The peppermint ice cream in or out of the holiday cones at Gibson Girl is actually a better deal/value (although they don't accept an AP discount at Gibson Girl, for some weird reason), which is shocking to say about any establishment in Disneyland!  

The ice cream concoctions at Ghirardelli are good -- though they don't have anything special for the holidays -- but waaaaay too expensive.


----------



## Orbitron

Sherry E said:


> *Orbitron --*
> 
> Did you see that merchandise on your Halloween Time trip to Disneyland?  I know that some bits of holiday merchandise come out pretty early (which is why some of it is sold out by the time the season even starts!).
> 
> Another entry into the random draw!



Thank you! Yes, we saw the Princess ornaments on our Halloween Time trip and we even bought them!  This is how they looked on our tree!


----------



## u2pixi

Sherry E said:


> *Amy --*
> 
> Thank you so much for posting that info here, as I know that some of our holiday season DLR travelers are planning to stay onsite and were hoping for a discount (_Kathy?  Are you out there, reading this?_).  They may not have seen the separate AP discount thread.  So I really appreciate that you did that for us.  It seems that we spend all year going over every aspect of the holiday season here in this thread, mulling over facts and rumors, but often times if there is any kind of news or information relevant to the season people won't come here to this thread to share it!
> 
> I didn't know about the discount until last night, when PHXscuba told me, and I wanted to get into the AP section of the website and look at how it was set up before I posted it here, so I could give complete information.  When I tried to get onto the website, I was having trouble with it (I get the feeling a lot of people are trying to snap up the discount!) and I couldn't even access the page.
> 
> So the $193 per night is before the tax?  That is still a pretty good deal compared to recent PPH rates (like $225 or $231 and in that range).  It's under $200 per night, which is good.  And I know that the discount is 15% for weekends and certain other nights, correct?  But it's 25% for Sundays - Thursdays?



Hi Sherry,

I hoped it was Ok to post it here as I remember there were Christmas people looking for early December discounts! I tend to read everything in this thread but just skim the others!! 
My original rate was $257 (before tax and non AP) so even with the cost to upgrade my 5 day Park hopper I still save about $175 
The CM told me the discount only started today so hopefully there are plenty of nights available on it still. 
Also just for info-  I was able to have the discount applied to my online reservation without having to get a refund of the original deposit and make a new reservation which was what I was expecting- the first CM just got a supervisor and it was all done. 

That's another thing crossed off the list- time is flying by!!

Amy


----------



## mom2rtk

Just a couple quick questions as the holidays slowly get closer and closer.....

Do both the Holiday Tour and Fantasmic Dessert seating book at 30 days out? I thought that was the case, but don't want to find out later I was mistaken.

Do certain days of the tour book up super fast? We're thinking of doing both of these on the Sunday of the weekend they are doing Candlelight Processional. We're taking Saturday off and plan to do as much scheduled stuff as possible on Sunday, saving most of our touring for weekdays.


----------



## Cheshirecatty

mom2rtk said:


> Just a couple quick questions as the holidays slowly get closer and closer.....
> 
> Do both the Holiday Tour and Fantasmic Dessert seating book at 30 days out? I thought that was the case, but don't want to find out later I was mistaken.
> 
> Do certain days of the tour book up super fast? We're thinking of doing both of these on the Sunday of the weekend they are doing Candlelight Processional. We're taking Saturday off and plan to do as much scheduled stuff as possible on Sunday, saving most of our touring for weekdays.



"Yes", you do book both a month out!

"Yes", certain days/tours do book more quickly than others, so call as soon as your days are available!


----------



## mom2rtk

Cheshirecatty said:


> "Yes", you do book both a month out!
> 
> "Yes", certain days/tours do book more quickly than others, so call as soon as your days are available!



Thanks for the quick answer. I'll put it on my calendar!  What time do they open each day?


----------



## farmfresh

I think it's 8am...bu others may be more up to date! And just to clarify...it is 30 days, not a month out? (Only because they are not always the same...)


----------



## Sherry E

*I've been quietly tweaking a few of the posts on page 1, a little at a time.  Nothing major, but little things here and there.  

I just happened to see edna mode's separate thread about Thanksgiving reservations now being open (actually she posted the thread 5 days ago but no one mentioned it to me, and I finally saw it as I was looking for something else), and that reminded me to go in and color code/bold the Thanksgiving-specific blogs in the Holiday Dining/Treats post, so they stand out for anyone who wants to go straight to reading about Thanksgiving dining.

I grouped all of the Candy Cane-related threads and/or Blogs together under one category, for those who want to study up on the best way to get that coveted handmade candy cane!

I also divided up the majority of the links to Parks Blogs in the General Info post by year, so if someone wants to go straight to the 2013 or 2012 Disney blogs it is easier to figure out which is which.

I added a couple of new links to the Haunted Mansion Holiday category in the Seasonal Events post, as well as in World of Color - Winter Dreams.

I added in a link to a detailed press release about Knott's Merry Farm from last year (this year's info is not in yet) in the Other Things to Do post.


There is probably more that I'm forgetting...All in all, just minor little things here and there that will not compromise anything in a major way, but hopefully make it better!*

​





Orbitron said:


> Thank you! Yes, we saw the Princess ornaments on our Halloween Time trip and we even bought them!  This is how they looked on our tree!



*Orbitron --*

I love the tree!  Those ornaments work perfectly on the tree, don't they?





u2pixi said:


> Hi Sherry,
> 
> I hoped it was Ok to post it here as I remember there were Christmas people looking for early December discounts! I tend to read everything in this thread but just skim the others!!
> My original rate was $257 (before tax and non AP) so even with the cost to upgrade my 5 day Park hopper I still save about $175
> The CM told me the discount only started today so hopefully there are plenty of nights available on it still.
> Also just for info-  I was able to have the discount applied to my online reservation without having to get a refund of the original deposit and make a new reservation which was what I was expecting- the first CM just got a supervisor and it was all done.
> 
> That's another thing crossed off the list- time is flying by!!
> 
> Amy



*Amy --*

That's great that you were able to just have the new discount applied to the old reservation without having to cancel it and make a whole new one.  

In the past, with room-only bookings, I've been able to apply new discounts to existing reservations without issue, but it was always over the phone.  I never book online.  When I saw someone mention that this current discount offer cannot be applied to existing reservations, I wondered if Disney was finally changing its policy as to how they handle that.  I always thought it seemed too good to be true that it was so easy to just change discounts. So the fact that you were able to get it done without going through all of the cancel/refund/re-book hassle is encouraging!



farmfresh said:


> I think it's 8am...bu others may be more up to date! And just to clarify...it is 30 days, not a month out? (Only because they are not always the same...)



*farmfresh --*

I could be totally wrong, and I have heard that it can work both ways, but I _think_ it's 30 days...however I am positive that I've read about scenarios in which people were booking at the one month point, when it was like 31 days out or something.  That may have been a fluke!


----------



## ksromack

Sherry E said:


> *Amy --*
> 
> Thank you so much for posting that info here, as I know that some of our holiday season DLR travelers are planning to stay onsite and were hoping for a discount (_Kathy?  Are you out there, reading this?_).  They may not have seen the separate AP discount thread.  So I really appreciate that you did that for us.  It seems that we spend all year going over every aspect of the holiday season here in this thread, mulling over facts and rumors, but often times if there is any kind of news or information relevant to the season people won't come here to this thread to share it!
> 
> I didn't know about the discount until last night, when PHXscuba told me, and I wanted to get into the AP section of the website and look at how it was set up before I posted it here, so I could give complete information.  When I tried to get onto the website, I was having trouble with it (I get the feeling a lot of people are trying to snap up the discount!) and I couldn't even access the page.
> 
> So the $193 per night is before the tax?  That is still a pretty good deal compared to recent PPH rates (like $225 or $231 and in that range).  It's under $200 per night, which is good.  And I know that the discount is 15% for weekends and certain other nights, correct?  But it's 25% for Sundays - Thursdays?



I got it too!  I was just now looking at the website since now you can book dining reservations online because I needed to double check when I could book Fantasmic Dessert Party reservations.....and I thought, I should check out any AP rates.    Happily I saw the 25% off select nights during our stay so I high-tailed it to my phone......we saved $218 off our original stay (which already included the standard 10% off AP rate).  So Sun-Thurs the standard rate for Paradise Pier is $193.  Fri-Sat rate is $273.  The weekend rate isn't 25% off, I can see that since I'm only saving $16 additional those two nights but I'm happy with any savings.  

I think it's a bummer that I cannot pay off my reservations with my disney gift cards over the phone or online.  I paid off our entire WDW trip this way.  There's something to be said about arriving to the Happiest Place on Earth and not owing anyone any money for it!  I've been told by every CM I've spoken with that paying with Disney Gift Cards (not Disney Visa) must be taken care of at the hotel desk.  So I'll be paying off my trip when I check in and that poor CM will have to scan 54 Disney Gift cards.    That's going to be hard to do with a smile on his/her face!   You know I buy those gift cards at Target with my Target Red Card (the debit one) and I get 5% savings on each of those.  That is saving me an additional $137.50.  Hey, every penny counts, right?

Okay, back to your originally scheduled programing.  I've been trying to catch up and really really LOVE everyone's pictures.  I take a lot of pictures as well and look forward to our first trip to the west coast parks to take some for myself.  

I've been busy getting ready for my sister/brother-in-law's 25th Anniversary party (making decorations, etc) and my neice's Baby Shower preparations but I do check in a couple times a week.  Happy weekend everyone!  We fly out in 54 days and check in to PPH in 56!


----------



## ksromack

deejdigsdis said:


> That funnel cake was the best!  Much better than the Holiday Brownie.


Oh my.  Oh my.  This is on my radar for December!



Sherry E said:


> The people who participate in the code word challenge cannot get separate entries for photos they may post, and the people who post photos and get entries into the contest cannot get entries for playing along with the code word challenge.  It's basically an either/or sort of situation -- but the people who post photos get a guaranteed entry into the random draw for every theme week to which they contribute.


I'm definitely doing the code word challenge....but during the Cornupopia week, may I post a picture or two and just not get credit for the posting for the other challenge?  



piratenightmares said:


> My bright idea: They could have a ticketed Christmas party @ Downtown Disney instead of either park. They could make a LOT of money because people who don't want to pay the admission fee for the park could still go to the party. It wouldn't cut into any events and they could have all new stuff for the regulars who wouldn't want to pay for the stuff they've seen every December for years now. It would be very easy to manage entry there. IF they were to do a ticketed Christmas party at all I think that would be the way to do it. I think they would make more money that way AND not interfere with the park schedules. Stores at Downtown Disney would benefit as well. Disney could have something special for the people who were coming direct from DL (for example: people entering via monorail get special wristbands which get them more perks) and everyone would be happy. (They seriously should hire me as an event planner - it's what I do.)
> 
> At any rate: Yay! Back to more Fantasmic! options.


I like this idea!  I can't wait to book the Fantasmic Dessert Package.  I just booked the WOC package today for our Dec trip but was told we could only book the Fantasmic Dessert Package 30 days out.  I do wish Disney would post their calendars for this December trip!  I'm a WDW veteran who likes to plan things


----------



## beckykarstetter

Sherry, I went looking for the Dreyer's Grand in either the Pumpkin or the Peppermint 
Sat night.  Nothing in the Anchorage Safeway's except the Slow Churned in both.  Boo.  So, today I'm on a quest.  I'll let you know if any of the other grocery stores in town have them.  Wish me luck.


----------



## ksromack

piratenightmares said:


> All we need to do is convince them to hire me.  There's a lot they could do for selling points. A different kind of parade, perhaps. Something new. Something they haven't done before. Various entertainment. I think it would work perfectly. And old world theme is a good idea. There's a lot they could do with that.


Yes!  What about hiring a decent band to play christmas music live.....like last year at Universal Studios Orlando we saw Mannheim Steamroller live.  They very well may have contracts to play there exclusively, though.....and Disney would need to tie in the Disney theme with any christmas type party at Downtown Disney



tksbaskets said:


> Work just asked today if I wanted to go to a conference in Anahiem Nov 16-19 at the convention center.  Alas my DH will be out of town and with the boys off in college no one to watch our furry family members.  I think if I saw Cars Land and BVS before the rest of my family I'd never live it down....it was bad enough when I took the lovely October day trip a couple of years ago and saw WOC before they did.  They still bring it up....
> 
> Tempting though...my late afternoons and evenings would be free...got to let them know by Friday.


Hubby will be doing this sometime in the future.  At first we thought it would be before our December trip but now it looks like it may be springtime.....and I plan to accompany him for a few of those days at least!



Phoenixrising said:


> I wish I could say that our 58 GMC pick up and our 52 Chevy firetruck are going to be in a Disney movie, but sadly that's not to be. However, they are filming the latest in the Fairly Odd Parents movie up here in the great white north, and while the 58 is being used as a prop they've had DH drive the fire truck up and down the street in the background of their filming today. There's a person that works for the film industry we know of through our various  vintage vehicle clubs we belong to. This is the first time we've had our vintage vehicles used in the movies, and with the good experience we've had, we don't mind them being used again by the movie industry in the future. Now that the trips are less than 2 months away, am really starting to get excited about both trips.


That is awesome!  My mom and her husband belong to a Model T club here in St. Louis and they do a lot of shows.  How fun to have your car in the movie!




Sherry E said:


> Marceline's Confectionery goodies...


So I LOVE the look of the decorated Candy Apples...but I do not care for the taste of them....cupcakes, however, are another story!  I LOVE cupcakes!  Last year we had to use up several of our "snack credits" at WDW and we went to Goofy's Confections to stock up.  I will tell you that those decorated marshmallows last a good long time!  I think I ate one of them a good 6 months after our trip.  lol!


----------



## Sherry E

ksromack said:


> I got it too!  I was just now looking at the website since now you can book dining reservations online because I needed to double check when I could book Fantasmic Dessert Party reservations.....and I thought, I should check out any AP rates.    Happily I saw the 25% off select nights during our stay so I high-tailed it to my phone......we saved $218 off our original stay (which already included the standard 10% off AP rate).  So Sun-Thurs the standard rate for Paradise Pier is $193.  Fri-Sat rate is $273.  The weekend rate isn't 25% off, I can see that since I'm only saving $16 additional those two nights but I'm happy with any savings.
> 
> I think it's a bummer that I cannot pay off my reservations with my disney gift cards over the phone or online.  I paid off our entire WDW trip this way.  There's something to be said about arriving to the Happiest Place on Earth and not owing anyone any money for it!  I've been told by every CM I've spoken with that paying with Disney Gift Cards (not Disney Visa) must be taken care of at the hotel desk.  So I'll be paying off my trip when I check in and that poor CM will have to scan 54 Disney Gift cards.    That's going to be hard to do with a smile on his/her face!   You know I buy those gift cards at Target with my Target Red Card (the debit one) and I get 5% savings on each of those.  That is saving me an additional $137.50.  Hey, every penny counts, right?
> 
> Okay, back to your originally scheduled programing.  I've been trying to catch up and really really LOVE everyone's pictures.  I take a lot of pictures as well and look forward to our first trip to the west coast parks to take some for myself.
> 
> I've been busy getting ready for my sister/brother-in-law's 25th Anniversary party (making decorations, etc) and my neice's Baby Shower preparations but I do check in a couple times a week.  Happy weekend everyone!  We fly out in 54 days and check in to PPH in 56!



*Kathy --*

Excellent!  You are the first person I thought of in regards to this discount because I knew you were cancelling the actual package to do a room-only thing, and were hoping for a discount!  I'm soooo glad you were able to get it! I knew it was a good sign when I saw the discount that ran until 9/27 or 9/28.  Last year the discounts were non-existent (other than the standard 10% off for AP holders 365 days a year), but I thought that since there had already been a couple of decent discounts so far this year, there was a good chance that there would be one that carried into December (as has been the case in previous years).  Yay!

As for using multiple gift cards to pay off the room balance at the PPH -  I have first-hand experience with that, but the last time I did it was December 2010 (I didn't have 54 cards, but I had a lot of cards!).  I am hoping that they have managed to make it easier now, and that the CMs are clear at the front desk about exactly what will be charged, and when.

Here's how it worked when I did the gift card thing:

1.  I had paid whatever was required ahead of time (the deposit and a bit extra) and given them a card number over the phone to hold the room.

2.  I arrived at the PPH very early in the morning to check in, with many gift cards in hand.  In the past when I checked in, if I had to pay off a balance of some sort I was able to do that upon check-in, with either cash or debit/credit card, so I assumed it would work the same way with gift cards.  I was not told otherwise prior to arrival.

3.  The CM who checked me in told me that he could not accept my gift cards at check-in, and that I'd have to come back at check-out, at which point they could take the gift cards and apply them to my room total.  The thing was, I had no reason to go to the front desk at check out because I usually have nothing to take care of (no final bill that needs paying or anything).  And I like to have everything paid off before I ever set foot in the room.

4.  The CM and I went back and forth about the gift cards -- at one point he even said to me that the reason he couldn't apply the gift cards right then is because there was nothing/no balance to apply them to (???_what about the total of the room that was still unpaid_???) -- and finally he went to talk to someone in a back room about it (maybe a supervisor), but that other person never came out.  The CM finally said that he could take the gift cards at that moment.  So he grudgingly took them and one by one started applying them to my room account.

5.  I thought everything was taken care of and that my room was paid off.  Instead, what happened was that the reservations system latched onto my original debit card/credit card number (the one I used to hold the room and pay the deposit) and deducted the balance due on the room, plus the dreaded incidentals fee (phone deposit and all of that).  I would have preferred to use a different card if I had known that was what was happening, but they didn't tell me that almost $300 had just been held/blocked on the card that they already had in their system.  They didn't ask if it was okay to use that card.  They didn't tell me that even though the gift cards had been applied, their system didn't accept the credit yet.

6.  So I went on my merry way, thinking I was all paid up, unaware that almost $300 was unable to be used on my debit card as I began charging meals and things to it (and I did not learn that the money had been held on my card until I got home).

7.  The actual value of the gift cards was apparently not applied until I checked out.  Supposedly, from what I later learned, this sort of mess could have been avoided.  There was a way for the CM who checked me in to at least stop their system from automatically blocking the money on my card, and even a way to get their system to apply the value of the gift cards to the room balance at check-in -- just as they would have applied cash or a credit card.  I think it was a simple matter of a few keystrokes that could have stopped it.  

8.  I called the PPH when I got home and discovered what had gone awry, telling them that I was spending on a debit card that I did not tell them they could use for holding/blocking funds.  I would have used a different one for the hotel mess.  They agreed and acknowledged that they screwed up all across the board, either by not stopping the system from deducting from my card or by not communicating exactly what was happening -- as well as for making it sound as if it was impossible to accept gift cards at check-in.

Because of this hassle, I ended up with one free night at the PPH on my next December trip in 2011, as well as a $99 rate for each additional night, VIP seats for the Christmas parade, VIP viewing for other shows, etc.  It was a great compensation for the hassle -- but I would not choose to go through that hassle again.



So, I think that the hotels are sticking to the policy of applying gift card payments upon check-out.  They may take your gift cards at check-in just to save you the trouble of coming back later to check out, but the credit may not actually apply until you leave the PPH -- and your debit or credit card may have the remaining balance and incidentals charged to it/held/blocked until you leave.  Hopefully, the whole process has gotten simpler and the CMs communicate better about it now, but just be prepared for what may happen and be sure to ask them exactly what is being charged and/or credited on which cards (gift cards or credit/debit) when you check in, so you know what you're dealing with!


----------



## pudinhd

deejdigsdis said:


> That funnel cake was the best!  Much better than the Holiday Brownie.



OMG!!!!  I don't think I have ever seen this at Disneyland!!  This is a must have!!!!!  Where did you get this?  I am totally excited!


----------



## ksromack

mom2rtk said:


> Thanks for the quick answer. I'll put it on my calendar!  What time do they open each day?



what tour are you doing?  I want to do the HOliday Tour AND Fantasmic Dessert pkg....but those are 30 days out


farmfresh said:


> I think it's 8am...bu others may be more up to date! And just to clarify...it is 30 days, not a month out? (Only because they are not always the same...)


Yes, 30 days and NOT one month!  


Sherry E said:


> That's great that you were able to just have the new discount applied to the old reservation without having to cancel it and make a whole new one.
> 
> In the past, with room-only bookings, I've been able to apply new discounts to existing reservations without issue, but it was always over the phone.  I never book online.  When I saw someone mention that this current discount offer cannot be applied to existing reservations, I wondered if Disney was finally changing its policy as to how they handle that.  I always thought it seemed too good to be true that it was so easy to just change discounts. So the fact that you were able to get it done without going through all of the cancel/refund/re-book hassle is encouraging!


I, too, was able to have the CM apply the better discount to my room only reservation (well, room only AND 2 APs).  It was so easy, unlike when I had to change my vacation package to a room only reservation! 

And has anyone made any dining reservations using the new online reservation system yet?  I know DLR/DCA isn't the same as WDW because most places don't require the reservations but I _like_ to make reservations....  I get so excited doing it!  At WDW not all of the reservations require credit card guarantees but using the online reservation system at DLR/DCA does.....they don't charge you anything at the time of booking but they will charge you $10 per person if you are a no show (if you don't cancel 24 hours out).


----------



## Cheshirecatty

*Sherry*,

That was some amazing "compensation" you were given in regards to the PPH not using your gift cards appropriately(or advising you of the hold on your debit card)!

I totally understand you would *rather* have had them just do things as you'd asked, instead of having to be "compensated", not to mention the *frustration* caused by the whole incident! 

Some nice Customer Service, after the fact though, that's nice to know!


----------



## mom2rtk

ksromack said:


> And has anyone made any dining reservations using the new online reservation system yet?  I know DLR/DCA isn't the same as WDW because most places don't require the reservations but I _like_ to make reservations....  I get so excited doing it!  At WDW not all of the reservations require credit card guarantees but using the online reservation system at DLR/DCA does.....they don't charge you anything at the time of booking but they will charge you $10 per person if you are a no show (if you don't cancel 24 hours out).



I made one this morning for our arrival day or 12/4. It seemed to work well. I'm not sure how excited I was to find that they kept my CC number on file from prior WDW uses. But that one's done.

I was also surprised to find that even for a group of 2 they will be adding the 18% gratuity to be paid on our way IN to the restaurant. It's not a huge deal since that's what we generally pay anyway. But I'm not fond of having the ability to adjust if we have any issues (without having to talk to a manager).

Anyone know if all the restaurants are like this now?


----------



## ksromack

Sherry E said:


> As for using multiple gift cards to pay off the room balance at the PPH -  I have first-hand experience with that, but the last time I did it was December 2010 (I didn't have 54 cards, but I had a lot of cards!).  I am hoping that they have managed to make it easier now, and that the CMs are clear at the front desk about exactly what will be charged, and when.
> 
> Here's how it worked when I did the gift card thing:
> 
> 1.  I had paid whatever was required ahead of time (the deposit and a bit extra) and given them a card number over the phone to hold the room.
> 
> 2.  I arrived at the PPH very early in the morning to check in, with many gift cards in hand.  In the past when I checked in, if I had to pay off a balance of some sort I was able to do that upon check-in, with either cash or debit/credit card, so I assumed it would work the same way with gift cards.  I was not told otherwise prior to arrival.
> 
> 3.  The CM who checked me in told me that he could not accept my gift cards at check-in, and that I'd have to come back at check-out, at which point they could take the gift cards and apply them to my room total.  The thing was, I had no reason to go to the front desk at check out because I usually have nothing to take care of (no final bill that needs paying or anything).  And I like to have everything paid off before I ever set foot in the room.
> 
> 4.  The CM and I went back and forth about the gift cards -- at one point he even said to me that the reason he couldn't apply the gift cards right then is because there was nothing/no balance to apply them to (???_what about the total of the room that was still unpaid_???) -- and finally he went to talk to someone in a back room about it (maybe a supervisor), but that other person never came out.  The CM finally said that he could take the gift cards at that moment.  So he grudgingly took them and one by one started applying them to my room account.
> 
> 5.  I thought everything was taken care of and that my room was paid off.  Instead, what happened was that the reservations system latched onto my original debit card/credit card number (the one I used to hold the room and pay the deposit) and deducted the balance due on the room, plus the dreaded incidentals fee (phone deposit and all of that).  I would have preferred to use a different card if I had known that was what was happening, but they didn't tell me that almost $300 had just been held/blocked on the card that they already had in their system.  They didn't ask if it was okay to use that card.  They didn't tell me that even though the gift cards had been applied, their system didn't accept the credit yet.
> 
> 6.  So I went on my merry way, thinking I was all paid up, unaware that almost $300 was unable to be used on my debit card as I began charging meals and things to it (and I did not learn that the money had been held on my card until I got home).
> 
> 7.  The actual value of the gift cards was apparently not applied until I checked out.  Supposedly, from what I later learned, this sort of mess could have been avoided.  There was a way for the CM who checked me in to at least stop their system from automatically blocking the money on my card, and even a way to get their system to apply the value of the gift cards to the room balance at check-in -- just as they would have applied cash or a credit card.  I think it was a simple matter of a few keystrokes that could have stopped it.
> 
> 8.  I called the PPH when I got home and discovered what had gone awry, telling them that I was spending on a debit card that I did not tell them they could use for holding/blocking funds.  I would have used a different one for the hotel mess.  They agreed and acknowledged that they screwed up all across the board, either by not stopping the system from deducting from my card or by not communicating exactly what was happening -- as well as for making it sound as if it was impossible to accept gift cards at check-in.
> 
> Because of this hassle, I ended up with one free night at the PPH on my next December trip in 2011, as well as a $99 rate for each additional night, VIP seats for the Christmas parade, VIP viewing for other shows, etc.  It was a great compensation for the hassle -- but I would not choose to go through that hassle again.
> 
> 
> 
> So, I think that the hotels are sticking to the policy of applying gift card payments upon check-out.  They may take your gift cards at check-in just to save you the trouble of coming back later to check out, but the credit may not actually apply until you leave the PPH -- and your debit or credit card may have the remaining balance and incidentals charged to it/held/blocked until you leave.  Hopefully, the whole process has gotten simpler and the CMs communicate better about it now, but just be prepared for what may happen and be sure to ask them exactly what is being charged and/or credited on which cards (gift cards or credit/debit) when you check in, so you know what you're dealing with!


Oh boy.  I hope that doesn't happen that way.  My balance is $2700 (including 2 APs)!  It doesn't make sense that I couldn't use the cards to pay off the balance at the onset of the trip.....because if I was using a regular credit card or debit card, or even checks, I could be paying off a little at a time right now.  That was mentioned by one of the CMs on the phone to me this morning, even!  Maybe I'll give the front desk a call just to get it all spelled out ahead of time.  I will definitely be going over to the PPH very early in the morning of our first day, Dec 1st and hopefully this will all be taken care of in a way that makes sense.  



mom2rtk said:


> I made one this morning for our arrival day or 12/4. It seemed to work well. I'm not sure how excited I was to find that they kept my CC number on file from prior WDW uses. But that one's done.
> 
> I was also surprised to find that even for a group of 2 they will be adding the 18% gratuity to be paid on our way IN to the restaurant. It's not a huge deal since that's what we generally pay anyway. But I'm not fond of having the ability to adjust if we have any issues (without having to talk to a manager).
> 
> Anyone know if all the restaurants are like this now?



I didn't notice that about the gratuity....is that written somewhere?  Shame because I tend to give 20%!  Where did you make your reservation?  My cc expires at the end of October so I used my new one.....but it did ask me if I wanted them to keep my card on file......


----------



## czmom

I have made 2 reservations online so far (Ariel's Grotto and Surf's Up). One I received an email confirmation for, and one I did not.  But at least they both show up in my account.

I did not notice the 18% gratuity paid upfront either. But then again, I neglected to read the fine print. 

SO glad DLR is doing online reservations now!!! This is fun.


----------



## mom2rtk

czmom said:


> I have made 2 reservations online so far (Ariel's Grotto and Surf's Up). One I received an email confirmation for, and one I did not.  But at least they both show up in my account.
> 
> I did not notice the 18% gratuity paid upfront either. But then again, I neglected to read the fine print.
> 
> SO glad DLR is doing online reservations now!!! This is fun.



The gratuity part was in the "guest policies" fine print that came up right after adding the CC to use, right before checking out. 

It caught my attention because I don't think any of the WDW locations do this unless you are a large party.

ETA: I just went in and pretended to do an AG ADR and it only said 18% on parties of 8 or more. So I checked GK again and it says it will be added to all parties. Either they are having trouble with people tipping because it's a buffet, or they just got the policy typed in wrong on that one. I also checked PI breakfast since it's a buffet and no automatic gratuity there. I bet it's just a typo.


----------



## piratenightmares

ksromack said:


> I like this idea!  I can't wait to book the Fantasmic Dessert Package.  I just booked the WOC package today for our Dec trip but was told we could only book the Fantasmic Dessert Package 30 days out.  I do wish Disney would post their calendars for this December trip!  I'm a WDW veteran who likes to plan things




Me too. I keep looking every few days for the calendar to start showing up for December. I like to plan as well. Making a 7 day touring plan isn't easy when you don't have all the information.  

Which WOC package did you book? I'm getting so exited for my trip. Arriving December 8th!


----------



## piratenightmares

I don't know if it's appropriate to ask such questions here. If not my apologies.

In 2014 I will be making a December trip to Disneyland November 30 - December 10. I am interested in any other December Disneyland goers who would like to share a VIP tour with me. I will have a total of 3 people. I thought if we could get a group together it might be affordable for some people who otherwise wouldn't be able to do it. For a 6 hour tour it would cost $213 per person. Maximum of 10 people total in the group. Anybody interested? Please feel free to send me a private message. 

I think it would be fun to do especially for the holidays and also be fun to meet some other people who love Disneyland as much as I do!


----------



## ksromack

mom2rtk said:


> The gratuity part was in the "guest policies" fine print that came up right after adding the CC to use, right before checking out.
> 
> It caught my attention because I don't think any of the WDW locations do this unless you are a large party.
> 
> ETA: I just went in and pretended to do an AG ADR and it only said 18% on parties of 8 or more. So I checked GK again and it says it will be added to all parties. Either they are having trouble with people tipping because it's a buffet, or they just got the policy typed in wrong on that one. I also checked PI breakfast since it's a buffet and no automatic gratuity there. I bet it's just a typo.


it would be so funny to run into you at Surf's Up....but our first day in the park is Sun Dec 1 and we have early reservations at Minnie and Friends because I want to try and get in the park before peoples get in my picture.  



piratenightmares said:


> Me too. I keep looking every few days for the calendar to start showing up for December. I like to plan as well. Making a 7 day touring plan isn't easy when you don't have all the information.
> 
> Which WOC package did you book? I'm getting so exited for my trip. Arriving December 8th!


I booked the Carthay Circle for lunch.  WOC is at 8:15 that night according to the CM on the phone and #1 I didn't want to pay the dinner prices and #2 since there is only one show I want to make sure we get a ticket for the prefered viewing!


----------



## mom2rtk

ksromack said:


> I didn't notice that about the gratuity....is that written somewhere?  Shame because I tend to give 20%!  Where did you make your reservation?  My cc expires at the end of October so I used my new one.....but it did ask me if I wanted them to keep my card on file......



I made it online and that verbage was in the details section right after putting in your CC number. I still think it's possible it might be a mistake. But they need to fix it. Some might now go in thinking the gratuity was included only to find out it wasn't and the wait staff would be the losers in that deal.



ksromack said:


> it would be so funny to run into you at Surf's Up....but our first day in the park is Sun Dec 1 and we have early reservations at Minnie and Friends because I want to try and get in the park before peoples get in my picture.
> 
> 
> [/COLOR]



OK, help me out here. I'm SO CONFUSED on when Minnie's opens. I'd love to be able to get a photo before the park opens. I'd even give up one of our early open days at DCA to do it (well, maybe.....)

We decided to do the Surf's Up breakfast on the day we leave (the 11th). You know.... since we only have 5 day tickets and can't eek out a little more park time. I hate to give up park time any other day to do it. But I don't want to stay at PPH and NOT eat there. It involved some negotiation too. Last time we ate there Katie was 4 and just starting to get sick. She gets teased mercilessly by her brothers about the time she puked on Minnie. She didn't,  but let's just say it was a near miss.  She really didn't want to return to the scene of the crime (9 years later!) But basically I told her she has too!


----------



## ksromack

mom2rtk said:


> OK, help me out here. I'm SO CONFUSED on when Minnie's opens. I'd love to be able to get a photo before the park opens. I'd even give up one of our early open days at DCA to do it (well, maybe.....)
> 
> We decided to do the Surf's Up breakfast on the day we leave (the 11th). You know.... since we only have 5 day tickets and can't eek out a little more park time. I hate to give up park time any other day to do it. But I don't want to stay at PPH and NOT eat there. It involved some negotiation too. Last time we ate there Katie was 4 and just starting to get sick. She gets teased mercilessly by her brothers about the time she puked on Minnie. She didn't,  but let's just say it was a near miss.  She really didn't want to return to the scene of the crime (9 years later!) But basically I told her she has too!


It is an EMH at DCA on Dec 1st, I think.....I'm giving up that EMH to eat at Minnie and Friends at 8:10. Since they don't have the park hours listed I really have no way of knowing if that is before park opening.....but since it's an EMH at DCA then DLR should be regular hours.  Even if they open at 8 I'm hoping I can get in a few minutes before that since you are supposed to be at your reservation 15 minutes before the time


----------



## mom2rtk

ksromack said:


> It is an EMH at DCA on Dec 1st, I think.....I'm giving up that EMH to eat at Minnie and Friends at 8:10. Since they don't have the park hours listed I really have no way of knowing if that is before park opening.....but since it's an EMH at DCA then DLR should be regular hours.  Even if they open at 8 I'm hoping I can get in a few minutes before that since you are supposed to be at your reservation 15 minutes before the time



I've been wondering if something like that would work. I wonder if any of these DLR regulars have any idea? 

I just hope they are more efficient at checking people in than they were last time we were there (a number of years ago). We had ADRs but had to get in a massive line down Main Street just to check in. Those with ADRs were in the same line to check in as those inquiring about being seated without ADRs. I'm thinking a first of the morning ADR might help with that. Maybe.....


----------



## Sherry E

ksromack said:


> Oh my.  Oh my.  This is on my radar for December!
> 
> 
> I'm definitely doing the code word challenge....but during the Cornupopia week, may I post a picture or two and just not get credit for the posting for the other challenge?



*Kathy --*

Yes, of course!  You're more than welcome to share photos in the Holiday Cornucopia week, without getting an entry into the contest.  It will be fun to see some WDW holiday photos for that Theme Week!



beckykarstetter said:


> Sherry, I went looking for the Dreyer's Grand in either the Pumpkin or the Peppermint
> Sat night.  Nothing in the Anchorage Safeway's except the Slow Churned in both.  Boo.  So, today I'm on a quest.  I'll let you know if any of the other grocery stores in town have them.  Wish me luck.



*beckykarstetter --*

Good luck, and yes -- let me know!  So your store didn't even have the full-fat Pumpkin ice cream, let alone the Peppermint?  Wow!  This is very alarming news.  Slow Churned is taking over the Dreyer's section, except for in Arizona, where they are apparently still carrying the non-Slow Churned stuff.  I wouldn't mind it if Dreyer's would improve the Slow Churned flavor so that the Peppermint bits are not so sharp against the bland ice cream.  Maybe they have improved it?  The actual ice cream part of it needs more flavor to balance the sharpness of the crushed peppermint bits.




ksromack said:


> Yes!  What about hiring a decent band to play christmas music live.....like last year at Universal Studios Orlando we saw Mannheim Steamroller live.  They very well may have contracts to play there exclusively, though.....and Disney would need to tie in the Disney theme with any christmas type party at Downtown Disney
> 
> 
> So I LOVE the look of the decorated Candy Apples...but I do not care for the taste of them....cupcakes, however, are another story!  I LOVE cupcakes!  Last year we had to use up several of our "snack credits" at WDW and we went to Goofy's Confections to stock up.  I will tell you that those decorated marshmallows last a good long time!  I think I ate one of them a good 6 months after our trip.  lol!



*Kathy --*

I think that the idea of a Christmas party in Downtown Disney is a great one because -- as you will see -- we need an extra dose of merriment in DTD at Disneyland.  There used to be a giant tree on the border between the Disneyland Hotel and Downtown Disney (the Disneyland Hotel, of course, has a tree in each one of its towers, as well as trees in the restaurants), but that was replaced last year by an ice rink that sort of seemed detached from the rest of DTD.  They need some sort of tree in DTD because otherwise it seems to lack a bit of holiday cheer.  

I am assuming the ice rink will make a return this year in conjunction with _Frozen_ (there is already an Olaf pumpkin at the Halloween Carnival this year!), but I would not mind a giant tree in its place!

As for the apples -- I totally agree.  I absolutely love the look of them, and I love seeing them made.  I love the creative, inventive designs that the Disney folks use for the apples during all seasons (they even have some cute apples for Easter, etc.).  However, I don't need to eat them.  

I feel the same about a lot of different seasonal things -- I like to either smell or see them but I don't necessarily need to eat them.  Pumpkin pie is one such thing for me -- I love the smell of it and I love that it is a part of Fall, but I don't really _love_ eating it.  Candy corn, too -- I love the look of it, and it adds a very bright pop of color to a room if you pour a bunch of it in a glass jar or bowl of some kind, but...I don't need to eat candy corn.  Some things I just like for the colors and shapes, but I don't have a taste for them.

I love cupcakes, however!  But...I have heard from assorted folks who have eaten DLR cupcakes that they are not that great. They are good to look at, but apparently not that yummy.  It's hard to imagine a cupcake going wrong, but I guess it can.  People say that about the Disneyland brownies, too.

If the gingerbread zombie cookies are being sold during the holidays -- and if you like gingerbread -- I highly recommend those.  They are nice and soft.




pudinhd said:


> OMG!!!!  I don't think I have ever seen this at Disneyland!!  This is a must have!!!!!  Where did you get this?  I am totally excited!



*pudinhd --*

I don't know if *deej* will come back here to see your post, but I think she got the funnel cake in Frontierland, if I am remembering correctly.




Cheshirecatty said:


> *Sherry*,
> 
> That was some amazing "compensation" you were given in regards to the PPH not using your gift cards appropriately(or advising you of the hold on your debit card)!
> 
> I totally understand you would *rather* have had them just do things as you'd asked, instead of having to be "compensated", not to mention the *frustration* caused by the whole incident!
> 
> Some nice Customer Service, after the fact though, that's nice to know!



*Cheshirecatty -*

It was nice compensation, indeed!  

It's not even a matter of wanting them to do things as I'd asked -- I am perfectly happy to abide by whatever rules they set forth, as long as they are clear and definite.  I didn't ask for anything.  

The problem was that they had first told me one thing on the phone (that it was okay to give the gift cards at check-in), and then the CM who checked me in disagreed with that.  He also didn't tell me that they were using a card that they had on file for me to apply the balance due on the room (they are supposed to ask the guests which card they want to use before telling their system what to do), as well as the incidentals fee, and that all could have been prevented with a simple code that the CM could have added in to their system.  

Also, when the CM finally took the gift cards from me to apply to the room, he didn't clarify that the value of the cards was not going to be applied at that moment.  It appeared that after he disappeared into a back room and asked someone (presumably a supervisor) about it, that the plan was to apply the value of the gift cards to my room rate right at that moment, not after the fact.

So it was all a matter of Disney not being clear about what exactly was being charged or credited and when, and not asking me if it was okay to use a card already on file to 'hold funds' (which were not released until several days after I returned home).  But they admitted later on that they screwed up and didn't handle the whole situation the right way, didn't enter in whatever code, etc.




mom2rtk said:


> I made one this morning for our arrival day or 12/4. It seemed to work well. I'm not sure how excited I was to find that they kept my CC number on file from prior WDW uses. But that one's done.
> 
> I was also surprised to find that even for a group of 2 they will be adding the 18% gratuity to be paid on our way IN to the restaurant. It's not a huge deal since that's what we generally pay anyway. But I'm not fond of having the ability to adjust if we have any issues (without having to talk to a manager).
> 
> Anyone know if all the restaurants are like this now?



*Janet --*

Which restaurant did you book, with the 18%?

I have a feeling that pesky 18& might be working its way onto more restaurant bills.  In the past, at Goofy's Kitchen the added gratuity was *15%*.  You'd pay the whole bill before entering Goofy's, including the gratuity.  They would charge an 18% gratuity only if the group was larger than a certain number.  

Then, Goofy's Kitchen switched to 18% for all guests, no matter how small or large the party was.

I don't know how many other restaurants are doing the forced 18% thing.  The last I checked, at places like Storytellers, Wine Country Trattoria and Carnation Cafe (table service restaurants that were non-character meals) you could leave whatever tip you wanted to leave -- but that may have changed.  The last time I was at DLR I ate at Earl of Sandwich -- and that has its own problems, but not an 18% gratuity!






ksromack said:


> Oh boy.  I hope that doesn't happen that way.  My balance is $2700 (including 2 APs)!  It doesn't make sense that I couldn't use the cards to pay off the balance at the onset of the trip.....because if I was using a regular credit card or debit card, or even checks, I could be paying off a little at a time right now.  That was mentioned by one of the CMs on the phone to me this morning, even!  Maybe I'll give the front desk a call just to get it all spelled out ahead of time.  I will definitely be going over to the PPH very early in the morning of our first day, Dec 1st and hopefully this will all be taken care of in a way that makes sense.



*Kathy -*

  I know what you mean. I really hope the hotel folks have made it easier to deal with gift cards from people who are checking in. You're absolutely right -- if you were using credit or debit cards, you could have the whole hotel bill paid off in advance, before ever even arriving in California.  Why they can't accept gift cards as payment before arrival is baffling, especially since they already have a credit or debit card # on file for you in case anything should go wrong with the gift cards.  In my opinion, money is money and if you have perfectly good gift cards to spend you should be able to use them to pay off a room before you arrive (or when you check in).

Call before hand and make sure the person on the other end of the phone is clear on what their exact procedure is, and then as soon as you set foot in the PPH and walk up to the front desk, before allowing the CM to check you in, make sure to ask him/her exactly what they are charging you and on which card, when will the total of the gift cards be applied, are they blocking/holding any amount of money on your credit card that you don't know about, etc.


----------



## mom2rtk

Sherry E said:


> *Janet --*
> 
> Which restaurant did you book, with the 18%?
> 
> I have a feeling that pesky 18& might be working its way onto more restaurant bills.  In the past, at Goofy's Kitchen the added gratuity was *15%*.  You'd pay the whole bill before entering Goofy's, including the gratuity.  They would charge an 18% gratuity only if the group was larger than a certain number.
> 
> Then, Goofy's Kitchen switched to 18% for all guests, no matter how small or large the party was.
> 
> I don't know how many other restaurants are doing the forced 18% thing.  The last I checked, at places like Storytellers, Wine Country Trattoria and Carnation Cafe (table service restaurants that were non-character meals) you could leave whatever tip you wanted to leave -- but that may have changed.  The last time I was at DLR I ate at Earl of Sandwich -- and that has its own problems, but not an 18% gratuity!



It was Goofy's Kitchen. But it was 18%. As I said, it's not a huge deal as that's what I'd probably leave anyway. I just found that unusual since none at WDW do that except Cinderella's Royal Table, which is completely prepaid at time of booking, and then for parties of 8 or more elsewhere.

I'm curious though what your issues were at EOS. We're looking forward to eating there a couple times on our trip. I bought a sandwich on our way home from WDW this summer (to eat while waiting on the plane) and left it in the rental car.  And I'm still not over it.


----------



## ksromack

Sherry E said:


> The problem was that they had first told me one thing on the phone (that it was okay to give the gift cards at check-in), and then the CM who checked me in disagreed with that.  He also didn't tell me that they were using a card that they had on file for me to apply the balance due on the room (they are supposed to ask the guests which card they want to use before telling their system what to do), as well as the incidentals fee, and that all could have been prevented with a simple code that the CM could have added in to their system.
> 
> Also, when the CM finally took the gift cards from me to apply to the room, he didn't clarify that the value of the cards was not going to be applied at that moment.  It appeared that after he disappeared into a back room and asked someone (presumably a supervisor) about it, that the plan was to apply the value of the gift cards to my room rate right at that moment, not after the fact.
> 
> So it was all a matter of Disney not being clear about what exactly was being charged or credited and when, and not asking me if it was okay to use a card already on file to 'hold funds' (which were not released until several days after I returned home).  But they admitted later on that they screwed up and didn't handle the whole situation the right way, didn't enter in whatever code, etc.


I have an app on my phone where I can input the Disney Gift Card number along with the security code on the back.  I have all of mine listed in that app.  I even purposefully messed up a number on one of the cards to see if it would give me an error, which it did.  As funds are used off of the cards, the app updates the balances for me.  It's very useful and I'll be able to tell right away whether or not the funds have been applied to my room fee or whether they are holding them.  I hope they apply them right away, but then I'll know, too.....and I'll be sure to get the 411 from the CM who checks us in at PPH.  I have called the front desk a few times, I even mentioned to the last gal that she may want to make sure she's off work on Dec 1st so she won't have to scan all of my cards.


----------



## pudinhd

Sherry E said:


> *pudinhd --*
> 
> I don't know if *deej* will come back here to see your post, but I think she got the funnel cake in Frontierland, if I am remembering correctly.



Thank you very much!!!!  It will be my goal to find that funnel cake!!


----------



## Sherry E

mom2rtk said:


> It was Goofy's Kitchen. But it was 18%. As I said, it's not a huge deal as that's what I'd probably leave anyway. I just found that unusual since none at WDW do that except Cinderella's Royal Table, which is completely prepaid at time of booking, and then for parties of 8 or more elsewhere.
> 
> I'm curious though what your issues were at EOS. We're looking forward to eating there a couple times on our trip. I bought a sandwich on our way home from WDW this summer (to eat while waiting on the plane) and left it in the rental car.  And I'm still not over it.



*Janet --*

I think it was sometime in late 2011 that the Goofy's gratuity suddenly went up to 18% for everyone.  I remember being startled by that, as I was so used to 15% for so long.  

Interestingly -- and maybe all too conveniently for Disney -- for a while the tax on the meals at DLR had gone up a bit.  Then...the tax was lowered (which usually doesn't happen), at which time the gratuity went up.  Hmmm?  A coincidence, perhaps?

Just as you said, the same goes for me -- I'd probably be leaving 18% or 20% as a tip anyway, but having to pay it up front before ever being served, and without having the option to choose what I pay, is a little unusual.  As many times as I've eaten at Goofy's I've never been 100% okay with paying before ever being seated.  I've done it, of course, but I've never felt totally right about it!

Let's see...Earl of Sandwich... I'll start with the positive!  When I ate there last year (in December, at which point they had only been open for one month at DLR), I liked them.  I went there 3 separate times, 3 nights in a row, and I tried 2 different types of sandwiches -- the Cannonballs! and the Holiday sandwich.  I found them to be a refreshing addition to DLR, offering food that was reasonably priced, generously sized and portable -- meaning I could easily transport it back to my PPH hotel room via the little plastic bags they provided.  The sandwiches were wrapped snugly too.

But...there were mistakes made on two out of my 3 visits.  On the first night my friend ordered a Chinese Chicken wrap and she was actually given a Mediterranean wrap.  She didn't realize it was wrong until she started eating it.  She ended up liking the flavor so she didn't bother complaining -- but they still gave her the completely wrong sandwich.  On one of my other visits over the next couple of nights, they didn't put any cheese on the Cannonballs! sandwich, and it is supposed to come with parmesan and mozzarella cheese.  I didn't notice this until I was already back in my PPH room, and I didn't have the energy at that point to go all the way back to EOS in DTD, so I dealt with it.

I figured that maybe this was all due to being new at DLR in 2012, and maybe things would be ironed out over time.  When I wrote to EOS on their website and explained that they were making mistakes, they were responsive and apologetic.

Fast forward to last month, when Liza/funatdisney and I ate at EOS on the first day of Halloween Time -- 9 months after my last meal from EOS.  Once again, I ordered the Cannonballs!...and there was no cheese of any kind.  Also, there was very little sauce -- it was as if they had pulled the meatballs out of the sauce they were in and drained off any excess.  So it was kind of a dry sandwich except for the sauce residue that had stuck to the meatballs.

I took the sandwich up to the counter and pointed out the mistake.  They brought a new sandwich to the table and it had cheese -- honestly, it looked like they had taken my existing sandwich, opened it up, stuck a piece of mozzarella in there and microwaved it for a minute -- but still almost no sauce.

Fellow DIS'er PHXscuba ate at EOS earlier this year, and I know they made a mistake on one item, putting tomatoes on it/in it when it had been requested that the tomatoes be left off!

So I guess my advice is to check all orders before leaving the EOS property, as it seems they are still making mistakes -- and in some cases, it could be a major mistake.  I still think they are a good value relative to other places on DLR property, and I still love the fact that this is food I can easily take back to my hotel room because it's all wrapped and stuffed into a plastic tote bag, but out of my 4 visits to EOS, 3 of those visits involved mistakes of some sort so they cannot fully be trusted yet!






ksromack said:


> I have an app on my phone where I can input the Disney Gift Card number along with the security code on the back.  I have all of mine listed in that app.  I even purposefully messed up a number on one of the cards to see if it would give me an error, which it did.  As funds are used off of the cards, the app updates the balances for me.  It's very useful and I'll be able to tell right away whether or not the funds have been applied to my room fee or whether they are holding them.  I hope they apply them right away, but then I'll know, too.....and I'll be sure to get the 411 from the CM who checks us in at PPH.  I have called the front desk a few times, I even mentioned to the last gal that she may want to make sure she's off work on Dec 1st so she won't have to scan all of my cards.



*Kathy --*

Yes, definitely get the scoop on exactly what you're being charged and on which card, and if the gift cards will be applied up front or upon check-out.  Hopefully they have figured out how to actually apply the gift card amounts at check-in without holding/blocking any amount on your credit/debit card too, but I don't trust them!

A lot of people stash gift cards away in preparation for trips these days.  It seems like it would be a wise idea for Disney to get with the program and let guests pay for hotels in advance with the gift cards.



pudinhd said:


> Thank you very much!!!!  It will be my goal to find that funnel cake!!



*pudinhd --*

You're welcome!  I _think_ deej got that funnel cake at Hungry Bear, but I could be wrong.  It could have been the Stage Door or Golden Horseshoe.  I know she mentioned it in her TR but it's been a while since I read that TR.


----------



## mom2rtk

Sherry E said:


> *Janet --*
> 
> 
> 
> Let's see...Earl of Sandwich... I'll start with the positive!  When I ate there last year (in December, at which point they had only been open for one month at DLR), I liked them.  I went there 3 separate times, 3 nights in a row, and I tried 2 different types of sandwiches -- the Cannonballs! and the Holiday sandwich.  I found them to be a refreshing addition to DLR, offering food that was reasonably priced, generously sized and portable -- meaning I could easily transport it back to my PPH hotel room via the little plastic bags they provided.  The sandwiches were wrapped snugly too.
> 
> But...there were mistakes made on two out of my 3 visits.  On the first night my friend ordered a Chinese Chicken wrap and she was actually given a Mediterranean wrap.  She didn't realize it was wrong until she started eating it.  She ended up liking the flavor so she didn't bother complaining -- but they still gave her the completely wrong sandwich.  On one of my other visits over the next couple of nights, they didn't put any cheese on the Cannonballs! sandwich, and it is supposed to come with parmesan and mozzarella cheese.  I didn't notice this until I was already back in my PPH room, and I didn't have the energy at that point to go all the way back to EOS in DTD, so I dealt with it.
> 
> I figured that maybe this was all due to being new at DLR in 2012, and maybe things would be ironed out over time.  When I wrote to EOS on their website and explained that they were making mistakes, they were responsive and apologetic.
> 
> Fast forward to last month, when Liza/funatdisney and I ate at EOS on the first day of Halloween Time -- 9 months after my last meal from EOS.  Once again, I ordered the Cannonballs!...and there was no cheese of any kind.  Also, there was very little sauce -- it was as if they had pulled the meatballs out of the sauce they were in and drained off any excess.  So it was kind of a dry sandwich except for the sauce residue that had stuck to the meatballs.
> 
> I took the sandwich up to the counter and pointed out the mistake.  They brought a new sandwich to the table and it had cheese -- honestly, it looked like they had taken my existing sandwich, opened it up, stuck a piece of mozzarella in there and microwaved it for a minute -- but still almost no sauce.
> 
> Fellow DIS'er PHXscuba ate at EOS earlier this year, and I know they made a mistake on one item, putting tomatoes on it/in it when it had been requested that the tomatoes be left off!
> 
> So I guess my advice is to check all orders before leaving the EOS property, as it seems they are still making mistakes -- and in some cases, it could be a major mistake.  I still think they are a good value relative to other places on DLR property, and I still love the fact that this is food I can easily take back to my hotel room because it's all wrapped and stuffed into a plastic tote bag, but out my my 4 visits to EOS, 3 of those visits involved mistakes of some sort so they cannot fully be trusted yet!



SHERRY! What on earth did you to tick off the people at EOS so bad!  Sorry, but it almost seems that way, don't you think?  What awful luck you have had!

I appreciate you sharing your experience though. I can totally see us bringing sandwiches back to PPH as well. So I now know to open them up and check them out before hoofing it back to the room. And thanks for reminding me of that awesome holiday sandwich. I think I'm going to have to give it a try this time.

When we go to WDW, we don't make it to DTD all that often. We usually have park tickets every day, and don't take time to get to DTD. We seldom have a car, and bus service to DTD is slow sometimes. So we normally just do all of our shopping in the parks. Well, we decided to see La Nouba last December so were there one night and ate at EOS. For whatever reason, Katie fell in love with the place. I'm thinking it made her top 5 list from the entire 10 day trip...... and that wasn't even a top 5 foot item list..... it was just a top 5 favorites from the entire trip! So, she's very excited to get to go back. They might get to know us pretty well by the end of our trip. But I'll definitely check our order!


----------



## Sherry E

mom2rtk said:


> SHERRY! What on earth did you to tick off the people at EOS so bad!  Sorry, but it almost seems that way, don't you think?  What awful luck you have had!
> 
> I appreciate you sharing your experience though. I can totally see us bringing sandwiches back to PPH as well. So I now know to open them up and check them out before hoofing it back to the room. And thanks for reminding me of that awesome holiday sandwich. I think I'm going to have to give it a try this time.
> 
> When we go to WDW, we don't make it to DTD all that often. We usually have park tickets every day, and don't take time to get to DTD. We seldom have a car, and bus service to DTD is slow sometimes. So we normally just do all of our shopping in the parks. Well, we decided to see La Nouba last December so were there one night and ate at EOS. For whatever reason, Katie fell in love with the place. I'm thinking it made her top 5 list from the entire 10 day trip...... and that wasn't even a top 5 foot item list..... it was just a top 5 favorites from the entire trip! So, she's very excited to get to go back. They might get to know us pretty well by the end of our trip. But I'll definitely check our order!



*Janet --*

I know!  It does seem that the EOS folks are just mad at me.  I would have thought I was the only one noticing mistakes if not for the fact that PHXscuba mentioned the tomatoes issue from her EOS meal earlier this year.  I have to imagine there are a lot of other people whose orders are getting botched up too.  

In a setting like DLR, because everything is walkable and easy to get to (unlike the layout at WDW, where you have to drive or take buses or boats or whatever), I am assuming that a lot of people are going to transport their food to nearby hotels at the end of a long, tiring day.  If people want to eat a nice sandwich and maybe not sit at the benches outside EOS, they can just head straight to their hotels after picking up the order.  I'm sure a lot of people will not check their orders to see if they are correct.  

Since the PPH is across the street from GCH, and EOS is at one end of DTD, I just didn't have the energy to go all the way back to DTD when I opened up the wrapper and saw that the sandwich was wrong last year.  At least, at that point, there was actual sauce on the sandwich in the absence of any cheese.  This year, though, the sandwich was lacking in cheese and in sauce! 

I'm sure that the majority of people get orders that are prepared correctly, though!  I might have just had a dark cloud over my head for my EOS visits.  Surely they have to be doing something right or we would hear about their mistakes more often...but they shouldn't be making so many mistakes after being in this location for the better part of a year.  

I think the Holiday sandwich is made year-round now?  Is it that way at WDW's EOS too?


----------



## mom2rtk

Sherry E said:


> *Janet --*
> 
> I
> I think the Holiday sandwich is made year-round now?  Is it that way at WDW's EOS too?



You know, I have no idea. We've only been to EOS a couple times at WDW and Katie got me hooked on the Italian. I really need to branch out. I'm thinking this trip will be a great chance to do just that, including a holiday sandwich.


----------



## piratenightmares

A comment about Goofy's Kitchen and other such things (like Storytellers Breakfast, & Minnie's Breakfast)...When you go to a buffet meal in many places you have to pay first. I've only been to a few buffets where that wasn't the case. I don't mind having to pay prior to the meal with a buffet at DL as that seems to be the 'buffet norm'. 

My problem with is I've been paying my tips with a gift card (and the rest of the meals with the dining plan) and now that appears to have been complicated. Hmmm.


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

ksromack said:


> it would be so funny to run into you at Surf's Up....but our first day in the park is Sun Dec 1 and we have early reservations at Minnie and Friends because I want to try and get in the park before peoples get in my picture.    I booked the Carthay Circle for lunch.  WOC is at 8:15 that night according to the CM on the phone and #1 I didn't want to pay the dinner prices and #2 since there is only one show I want to make sure we get a ticket for the prefered viewing!



I have never done this, so I'm only speaking from what I've ready here and not from experience, but I don't think you can get in before the regular park opening to get a picture. My guess is with an 8:10 dining reservation, it's an 8am opening and you'll have those 10 minutes to get there, but they won't let you in any earlier. I hope for your sake, you're able to do it!

I will say we did get a picture in front of the castle with nobody in it first thing on one of our EMHs. I also have a picture of my then 1.5 yr old running through the castle and she is the only person in the picture.


----------



## piratenightmares

DisneyJamieCA said:


> I have never done this, so I'm only speaking from what I've ready here and not from experience, but I don't think you can get in before the regular park opening to get a picture. My guess is with an 8:10 dining reservation, it's an 8am opening and you'll have those 10 minutes to get there, but they won't let you in any earlier. I hope for your sake, you're able to do it!



It's possible yes. If your seating is at 8:10 it's probably a Magic Morning that opened at 8. You can get in but on that day it won't be empty because of the MM folks wandering around. Usually, on a non MM day, the first seating is before the rope drop on Main Street. On a regular day you can get to the other side of the rope in front of the Plaza Inn and (probably) take photos from that area before the rope drops. I've done both of these things, although I haven't taken any photos.


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

piratenightmares said:


> It's possible yes. If your seating is at 8:10 it's probably a Magic Morning that opened at 8. You can get in but on that day it won't be empty because of the MM folks wandering around. Usually, on a non MM day, the first seating is before the rope drop on Main Street. On a regular day you can get to the other side of the rope in front of the Plaza Inn and (probably) take photos from that area before the rope drops. I've done both of these things, although I haven't taken any photos.


  Except they said it's a Sunday, which is not a MM day for DL. And I don't think the seatings are prior to opening anymore. I've read a few threads that say they are about 10 minutes after official opening. Like I said, I hope the poster is able to get their pictures they want - I'm just repeating what I've seen here.


----------



## ksromack

mom2rtk said:


> Well, we decided to see La Nouba last December so were there one night and ate at EOS. For whatever reason, Katie fell in love with the place. I'm thinking it made her top 5 list from the entire 10 day trip...... and that wasn't even a top 5 foot item list..... it was just a top 5 favorites from the entire trip! So, she's very excited to get to go back. They might get to know us pretty well by the end of our trip. But I'll definitely check our order!


We went to La Nouba last December too.....wasn't it good?  We had to really hurry to make it to our dinner reservations afterwards....



piratenightmares said:


> My problem with is I've been paying my tips with a gift card (and the rest of the meals with the dining plan) and now that appears to have been complicated. Hmmm.


That's what we did last December too....this year we will need LOTS of cards to pay for everything !



mom2rtk said:


> You know, I have no idea. We've only been to EOS a couple times at WDW and Katie got me hooked on the Italian. I really need to branch out. I'm thinking this trip will be a great chance to do just that, including a holiday sandwich.


We ate at Wolfgang Pucks on our last day.....it was delicious!  We are definitely looking forward to EOS this trip but will absolutely be checking our sandwiches before going back to our room at PPH!


----------



## Luisa

Finally got a chance to search out some treat pictures!






And while everyone is talking restaurants and reservations, is it worth making a reservation for Carnation Cafe as a solo traveller?  I've never worried about making reservations before as I've only ever eaten at CS but I'd like to try CC (I can't stop thinking about how much I'd like to try the fried pickles!). I'll be at the parks from around lunchtime on the Thursday to early evening Sunday the weekend before Thanksgiving and aren't really sure what crowd levels might be like and if that would affect me getting a table there.


----------



## piratenightmares

DisneyJamieCA said:


> Except they said it's a Sunday, which is not a MM day for DL. And I don't think the seatings are prior to opening anymore. I've read a few threads that say they are about 10 minutes after official opening. Like I said, I hope the poster is able to get their pictures they want - I'm just repeating what I've seen here.



Oh ok. I haven't done that for a few years (seems like yesterday). Must open at 8 that day then. I was going off my previous experience.


----------



## mom2rtk

piratenightmares said:


> A comment about Goofy's Kitchen and other such things (like Storytellers Breakfast, & Minnie's Breakfast)...When you go to a buffet meal in many places you have to pay first. I've only been to a few buffets where that wasn't the case. I don't mind having to pay prior to the meal with a buffet at DL as that seems to be the 'buffet norm'.
> 
> My problem with is I've been paying my tips with a gift card (and the rest of the meals with the dining plan) and now that appears to have been complicated. Hmmm.



I just found it unusual because we do LOTS of character meal buffets at WDW on every trip. And they don't have you pay first at any of them. It really makes no difference in the end, but I do find it curious. I wonder if they had people skipping out at the end or something!


----------



## Cheshirecatty

*Hi Luisa*,

Great, *mouthwatering* pics!(Love the apples!)

We eat at *Carnation Cafe* every time we visit, and I don't think the week *before* Thanksgiving week will be too bad crowd wise.  I think you would be perfectly able to walk up and get a table(they have several small ones--great for one or two) with a minimum wait.

Of course, if you don't want to take a chance, go ahead and make the reservation, but then you will be tied to it(or get charged that new fee), if something happens/comes up, and you don't end up keeping it!  If it were a busier time, I'd definitely make the res., but in your circumstances/time frame, I really don't think you need to mess with one(just my opinion)!(The fried pickles are delicious!)


----------



## tksbaskets

Luisa said:


> And while everyone is talking restaurants and reservations, is it worth making a reservation for Carnation Cafe as a solo traveller?  I've never worried about making reservations before as I've only ever eaten at CS but I'd like to try CC (I can't stop thinking about how much I'd like to try the fried pickles!). I'll be at the parks from around lunchtime on the Thursday to early evening Sunday the weekend before Thanksgiving and aren't really sure what crowd levels might be like and if that would affect me getting a table there.



I'd make a reservation.  You can always cancel but it's nice to know you're already in the queue when you get there.  Makes me want some baked potato soup.  Perhaps I'll whip some up day!


----------



## Sherry E

*Okay, let me first put out this disclaimer...

If I suddenly disappear from this thread at a time when I would normally be expected to make an appearance (like on Mondays, when it's time for a new Theme Week!), it probably means there was a technical disaster of some kind on my end.

Last night I was typing up a short reply to someone in the Halloween Superthread and I was just about to come to this thread to post more of the "Treasures" (Merchandise/Souvenirs) photos for this week's Theme (I already posted most of my Treats photos earlier in the week).  All of a sudden, there was a crazy power surge of some kind (not the first one in recent weeks, strangely) and my PC, TV, DVR and cordless phone charger all turned off and on again.

When my PC restarted itself, it was not recognizing my keyboard...and eventually not my mouse either.  I couldn't type anything.  I was plugging and unplugging things, turning the computer on and off, to no avail.  I wasn't sure if the surge had shorted something out on the CPU, because I didn't think that both the mouse and the keyboard would die at the same time.  I had a different keyboard and mouse that I could use if need be, but I had a feeling the issue was something else.

I finally gave up and decided that I would try it again this morning to see if everything was working.  As you can see, it is (same keyboard; same mouse) and I got in to my computer.  But I have no clue if one of these mysterious surges will happen again and what will happen after that.  I don't know if I will suddenly not be able to get to any of my documents or my threads or anything!

I must admit, when I saw that my keyboard and mouse were not working last night and I couldn't type anything, my first thought was, "NooooooooooOOOOOOOooooooooo!  I have another Theme Week to do on Monday!  I have to get to Photobucket!  I have to get to my Christmas thread!!!!!!"

Anyway, in the event that some fluke occurs and I cannot get here at any point (and no, my current cell phone cannot access the DIS, in case you're wondering), I can send a message through another source!  I can text message Liza/funatdisney and tell her what happened, at which time hopefully she can come here and tell you.  Or, I can access Facebook from my phone and send a message there through one of my DISboards Facebook friends.  

One way or another -- even if I have to use a carrier pigeon or the Pony Express -- I will let you all know that I didn't suddenly get hit by a bus or abducted by aliens, and abandon the Countdown and Superthread midstream.

Let me also take this moment to say -- it's supposed to be 90 degrees today headache but 66 degrees on Wednesday, and 67 degrees on Thursday!  Wheeeeeeeeeeeee!   Fall is finally here!  *


Now, on to other business...

*Luisa -- *It's good to see you back here!  I wondered what happened to you.  You've got another entry into the random draw.  I actually contemplated a solo Carnation Cafe meal last year and I would have just walked up to be seated if I had chosen to eat there.  I ended up not eating there, but if I do a solo meal there in the future I will not make reservations.  Others like to make the reservations, though, so I guess it just depends on your preference.


I think I forgot to mention that *PHXscuba* has another entry into the draw as well (for her post a while back).



*Kathy --* You now know that as you plan for your first trip to DLR you have to keep an eye on the PPH (to be sure of what they are doing with your gift cards and what they are charging to your credit or debit card) and on Earl of Sandwich!  I'm sure that most of the time the PPH and EOS get things right, but given my luck in recent years/months, I don't trust either of them!


*Janet & piratenightmares --* I can't remember how Goofy's used to handle its guest checks in the old, old prehistoric days.  Like, for example, I can't recall if they were making us pay up front back in 1992.  I think they were bringing the check to the table during the meal way back then, but I could be wrong.  However, certainly in recent years Goofy's has been having everyone pay before entering the restaurant, including gratuity.

Interestingly, though, when I ate at Surf's Up with Mickey last December they brought the check to the table during the meal.  We did not have to pay up front.  We also walked up, without a reservation, so maybe that had something to do with it?

The last time I did the Storytellers Critter Breakfast (in 2009) at the GCH, we chose the small buffet over the menu items and our check was brought to the table during the meal.  We did not pay in advance or before sitting down (I'm guessing that's because you have the option of ordering from the menu or getting the buffet).


----------



## beckykarstetter

ksromack said:


> I have an app on my phone where I can input the Disney Gift Card number along with the security code on the back.  I have all of mine listed in that app.  I even purposefully messed up a number on one of the cards to see if it would give me an error, which it did.  As funds are used off of the cards, the app updates the balances for me.  It's very useful and I'll be able to tell right away whether or not the funds have been applied to my room fee or whether they are holding them.  I hope they apply them right away, but then I'll know, too.....and I'll be sure to get the 411 from the CM who checks us in at PPH.  I have called the front desk a few times, I even mentioned to the last gal that she may want to make sure she's off work on Dec 1st so she won't have to scan all of my cards.



What app is this?  I'm already is possession so quite a collection of gift cards, and if I did have to carry all the slippery little suckers that would be awesome.


----------



## Phoenixrising

Sherry I'm so sorry to hear about the power surge, and the problems it has caused you. I'm hoping that you have a computer savy friend that can help you with your computer problems. DH had a similar problem many years ago that fried his computer, TV, the electronics on his stove and a few other plugged in things. He did have insurance that covered most of the fried items, but it still doesn't make it easier when it happens. I'm hoping that you can get this resolved quickly.


----------



## Sherry E

*Okay, since a new Theme Week will be upon us tomorrow, let me post more Holiday Treats & Treasures (a.k.a. Food & Merchandise) photos while we're still in this Theme Week!*

*Treats

(September 2013)

I am going to go out on a limb and assume that this Spooky Kooky (Zombie) gingerbread cookie will be sold throughout the holiday season since the cookie is connected to the 13th year of Haunted Mansion Holiday.  I saw it (and ate it) on September 13 of this year and it is a "Limited Time Magic" thing, but due to its popularity and the fact that HMH is open all throughout the holiday season, my guess is that the Spooky Kooky cookie may stick around.

The cookie (if it is available through the holidays) can be found at New Orleans Square's carts or counter service places.  Notice that the frosting was melting rapidly in the hot sun...



















(December 2012)

The Peppermint Bark Dazzler from Haagen Dazs in Downtown Disney...

















Treasures


(December 2012)


One more Santa Mickey Nutcracker photo.  These merry Mice were flying off the shelves, according to CMs.  They sold out at both the China Closet and at the gift shop in the GCH.  There were still some Santa Mickey's available at the Showcase store on Main Street when I took this photo.  The other Mickey Nutcrackers (which I showed you photos of this past Monday) were not selling out as quickly.

There is also a link to a blog about all of the Mickey Nutcrackers in the "Merchandise" post on page 1 of this thread!  I have a feeling we will be seeing a lot more of these Nutcrackers this year, probably with some new additions/designs to the set...











(November 2012)

Stuffed Rudolph the Red-Nosed Reindeer at Build-A-Bear



































This is a plate and cup to leave cookies and milk for Santa!































































I did not see any Snowman Mickey popcorn buckets, as there had been in the last couple of years.  But I saw quite a few Santa Mickey popcorn buckets!














*​

*I'll be back with more Treasures (Merchandise) photos in my next post!!*


----------



## Sherry E

*Continued from previous post.  Here are more Treasures (Merchandise/Souvenirs)!*


*

(November 2012)





























































































































There were too many people rushing in front of and behind me to get a non-blurry shot of this McQueen ornament.  I was trying to hurry and get out of the way!










*​


*And still MORE Treasures/Merchandise/Souvenirs photos to come in my next post (you need to know what you want to buy when you get to the parks this year, don't you?!)!!!*


----------



## Sherry E

*More Treasures!*


*

(November 2012)








I love the ear hat ornaments!



















For all of the Facebook users out there…






























(2011 -- A lot of the Nightmare Before Christmas merchandise is available from Halloween Time throughout the holiday season, and maybe other times of year to!)




























































































*​

*We're not done yet!  There's more Merchandise coming up!*


----------



## Sherry E

*More Treasures/Merchandise...*


*


(2011)












































































(2010)

I don't want to post too many photos from 2010 or earlier than that, as I just don't know how much of that merchandise is still available (some of it is; some of it is not).

This was a really cute and really popular snowman popcorn bucket...
















These are still sold every holiday season...






















































*​


----------



## mom2rtk

Sherry..... fingers crossed that your technical difficulties get worked out quickly and easily!


----------



## Sherry E

mom2rtk said:


> Sherry..... fingers crossed that your technical difficulties get worked out quickly and easily!



*Janet --* 

Thank you (and thanks to *Trish* for the kind words, too)!  

Right now everything is working as well as it can.  I really have no idea what the surge was about.  I'm not sure if it was due to some neighbor who overloaded an electrical outlet (the walls are very thin in this building, and the building is very old, so I can imagine that sort of thing happening).  I'm not sure if it was something caused by the power company (we've had outages in the past, though not frequently).  I'm not sure if it was a random fuse issue.  I'm not sure if it's something in my specific set-up and apartment. 

All I know is that after everything turned back on and after I fiddled with it repeatedly, my keyboard was somehow not working and neither was my mouse -- and this morning they are both working.  So I'm not sure if there is anything to be fixed or worked out on this end.  It may have just been a random fluke that I couldn't do anything about.  But just in case it happens again and I can't get into my computer at all, let alone online, I figured I'd better alert everyone in advance!


----------



## KCmike

Love the pics of the Nightmare Before Christmas merchandise.  We are big fans of it and especially the overlay of the Haunted Mansion.  My youngest daughter loves the vampire teddy stuff.  Thanks Sherry E!


----------



## Sherry E

KCmike said:


> Love the pics of the Nightmare Before Christmas merchandise.  We are big fans of it and especially the overlay of the Haunted Mansion.  My youngest daughter loves the vampire teddy stuff.  Thanks Sherry E!



You're welcome, *Mike*!

I love Haunted Mansion Holiday too.  I think it's really detailed and interesting, as well as being colorful.  This year's gingerbread centerpiece (on the table in the dining/ballroom) is amazing.

I know that HMH is not for everyone -- there is a large concentration of folks who dislike it being in DL and prefer the original.  A couple of people have grown to like it and accept it, but I think it is largely a _love it or hate it_ kind of thing.


----------



## lucysmom

BINGO!! You found just what we are looking for--the characters in their Christmas jammies!! Last year, we found only two Eyores sitting on a shelf in a store on Main Street. There weren't any others anywhere. Do you remember if they had characters other than Pooh this year? I hope they are still in stock when we get there in December. I remember learning last year that if you see something you like, you had best get it, because chances are that when you return for it, it will be sold out! I just love all the pictures! For us, the holiday season starts when October hits. Of course, it has its stages, but it hits!!


----------



## PHXscuba

Seeing all of these Christmas treasures is very dangerous to my wallet!!

I forgot I have one more piece of merchandise to share -- pressed quarters. When we saw them (several years ago) they were in a big coffin-shaped machine in the NBC gift shop in New Orleans Square. There were 3 quarters to choose but I only have a picture of the one my son got.










PHXscuba

p.s. to Sherry -- if you don't already have a surge protector I'd be getting one ASAP. Twice in one week would make me very nervous that it will happen again soon!


----------



## Sherry E

*PHXscuba --*

I have a surge protector (not sure how good it is anymore, but I have one).  I don't think it was twice within one week.  I remember another surge recently (in recent weeks).  




lucysmom said:


> BINGO!! You found just what we are looking for--the characters in their Christmas jammies!! Last year, we found only two Eyores sitting on a shelf in a store on Main Street. There weren't any others anywhere. Do you remember if they had characters other than Pooh this year? I hope they are still in stock when we get there in December. I remember learning last year that if you see something you like, you had best get it, because chances are that when you return for it, it will be sold out! I just love all the pictures! For us, the holiday season starts when October hits. Of course, it has its stages, but it hits!!



*lucysmom --*

I love the Christmas jammies, don't you?  They're so cute!  That particular Pooh picture is from 2010 but I recall seeing a similar Pooh in 2012 (in holiday jammies with maybe a slightly different design), and I passed it by to get to another merchandise display.  I didn't see any Christmas jammies characters last month, though they may have been there.  It seems like there are similar items that come out every year, but they may not always look exactly the same.  And sometimes the same exact items are available year after year.  

Yes, it's always a good idea to get something when you see it at DLR, if at all possible.  You could very likely find it again in another shop, but sometimes certain things just fly off the shelves (like the Santa Mickey nutcracker last year) and DLR doesn't order anymore for the rest of the season.  Part of the problem is that they do put out holiday merchandise so early -- like even as early as now -- and people have a chance to buy it way before the holidays even begin.  A lot of things get snapped up in the first part of November.

You are speaking my language.  I know that Halloween is not considered a part of the holiday season, but in my mind it is the beginning of my holiday season!  October is the start of the fun, festive months of celebration and decoration (as well as eating!).  Lots of people have parties for Halloween, Hanukkah, Christmas and New Year's, and they have family get-togethers for Thanksgiving.  It's a 3 month-long period (from early October to early January, let's say) of merriment and seasonal immersion!


----------



## Alohagirl73

Well because of this thread and all the awesome pictures in it, I have to come back to Disneyland at Christmas again to appreciate it more than I have in the past!!! We are going to drive up for the day in December!!! Can't wait. 

Thank you to all if you who share your amazing pictures as experiences.


----------



## Luisa

Cheshirecatty said:


> Hi Luisa,  Great, mouthwatering pics!(Love the apples!)  We eat at Carnation Cafe every time we visit, and I don't think the week before Thanksgiving week will be too bad crowd wise.  I think you would be perfectly able to walk up and get a table(they have several small ones--great for one or two) with a minimum wait.  Of course, if you don't want to take a chance, go ahead and make the reservation, but then you will be tied to it(or get charged that new fee), if something happens/comes up, and you don't end up keeping it!  If it were a busier time, I'd definitely make the res., but in your circumstances/time frame, I really don't think you need to mess with one(just my opinion)!(The fried pickles are delicious!)


Thankyou so much Cheshirecatty, that's good to know that I should be ok for a walk up. 

Sherry, I've been in and out of the boards lurking around but I haven't had any photos of the last few theme weeks and RL got a bit hectic too. So while I've been here checking out everyone else's fabulous pics, I've also not been here so to speak (if that makes sense!).


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

I have that Minnie "Don't Make Me Unfriend You" shirt! *blush*

I also realized I bought a piece from Carsland for our Christmas Village and never got an individual up close picture. I'm hoping to add to it this year.


----------



## Sherry E

*I am just about to kick off this week's theme (in the next post)!  This will be our 10th theme of the Countdown (can you believe we have been at this since early August?), and it will be a 3-for-1.  

In other words, you may have noticed how I have grouped together two themes into one for some of the past Theme Weeks (such as "Treats & Treasures" and "Christmas Fantasy Parade & Believe in Holiday Magic Fireworks").  Today it will be a triple header, with 3 themes grouped together.

I am starting off today by posting photos of only one of the categories/sub-themes, but please feel free to post photos from any of the 3 categories!*




Alohagirl73 said:


> Well because of this thread and all the awesome pictures in it, I have to come back to Disneyland at Christmas again to appreciate it more than I have in the past!!! We are going to drive up for the day in December!!! Can't wait.
> 
> Thank you to all if you who share your amazing pictures as experiences.



*Alohagirl73 -*

I think that a day trip in December sounds wonderful!  There are always new things to see.  It's an endless discovery.  I still can't believe I've somehow missed the teeny tiny decorations near the Pooh ride in Critter Country, which I only learned about because of *I'm mikey's* great contributions to our "Christmas Trees & Wreaths" week in this thread back in early August!  Everyone seems to catch something different on their trips.

You just went to DLR for Halloween Time and the MHP, correct?  (I could be losing my mind, but I thought you posted about your trip in the Halloween Superthread.)  I think that a holiday trip is a perfect way to bookend a fun Halloween Time trip (_says the Halloween and holiday trip enabler_!)



Luisa said:


> Thankyou so much Cheshirecatty, that's good to know that I should be ok for a walk up.
> 
> Sherry, I've been in and out of the boards lurking around but I haven't had any photos of the last few theme weeks and RL got a bit hectic too. So while I've been here checking out everyone else's fabulous pics, I've also not been here so to speak (if that makes sense!).



*Luisa --*

It makes sense!  You're here, but not here!  I'm glad to know we haven't lost you.  Others have disappeared (where did *danimaroo* go?), so I appreciate everyone who has hung around and stuck it out.  After this week's theme, we have 3 more weekly themes to go (one of which will not be expected because I just made up the category this year), then 6 rapid-fire daily mini-themes...and the final Holiday Cornucopia theme.  At the rate the weeks and months are passing, we will be done with this year's Countdown in no time!



DisneyJamieCA said:


> I have that Minnie "Don't Make Me Unfriend You" shirt! *blush*
> 
> I also realized I bought a piece from Carsland for our Christmas Village and never got an individual up close picture. I'm hoping to add to it this year.



*Jamie --*

I think I saw about 3 or 4 Facebook-themed shirts in World of Disney, all with clever Facebook phrases.  The "Unfriend" shirt was my favorite.

I love any and all Christmas or Halloween Villages!


----------



## Sherry E

_*Its Monday -- and its time for the Theme Week Countdown!!*_



*5 Weeks Until the
Holiday Season Begins at Disneyland Resort!!!! *​

_*With each new week will come a different Disneyland Resort holiday theme!

As I have previously mentioned in this Superthread, Ill be showcasing a particular aspect of DLR's holiday celebration each week until early November.  There are still many more themes to come over the next month, including 4 main weekly themes (a new one every Monday through October 28, 2013);  6 mini-themes which will be featured each day from 10/29/13  11/3/13, and a final Holiday Cornucopia theme on Monday, November 4th (there will be more details about what the Cornucopia can include when we get closer to that date!).

Theme Week Countdowns are a great way to keep the photos rolling in on a regular basis and build anticipation for November at the Disneyland Resort!  They are also a way to display the different elements, nuances and details of the Holidays at DLR that may be totally new to some visitors...or previously unnoticed/undiscovered by others.  Finally, this is an excellent way for our Theme Week Countdown participants to shine a light on their wonderful photos and attract visitors to their Trip Reports, blogs, etc.  

Last week, we sampled the tempting  Treats and Treasures offered in the parks for the season.  Weve enjoyed the holidays with a rustic, Western flair in Frontierland and at the Jingle Jangle Jamboree.  We have caught glimpses of the special holiday offerings at the three Hotels of the Disneyland Resort.  We have also visited the playful, animated, off-kilter world of Mickeys Toontown.  We have reveled in the pageantry of A Christmas Fantasy Parade and gazed in awe at the BelieveIn Holiday Magic Fireworks.   We have strolled along Main Street to soak in its small town holiday charm, and onward to the sparkling Sleeping Beautys Winter Castle, resplendent in snow and icicle lights.  We have enjoyed the Yuletide season around the world as we sailed through Its a Small World Holiday.  We have journeyed down the mystical, musical alleys of New Orleans Square and enjoyed Christmas with a Mardi Gras twist, including balconies draped in beads and lampposts adorned with mysterious masks.  We have paid a visit to New Orleans Squares most famous residence and met its temporary houseguest, Jack Skellington, as he attempted to put a bit of a nightmarish Halloween spin on the Yuletide season in Haunted Mansion Holiday.  Of course, we kicked off this years Theme Week Countdown with the many different types of themed Christmas Trees and Wreaths around Disneyland Resort.  

Sowhat will be our tenth theme of 2013?  It is a triple header Theme Week, featuring 3 themes in one!  Lets share our favorite Disneyland Resort holiday PhotoPass pictures, holiday character pictures and, of course, pictures with Santa Claus!!!*_





*In the Spotlight this Week......

HOLIDAY CHARACTERS, PHOTOPASS and SANTA CLAUS PHOTOS!!!*​




_* 

Whether youve held Tinker Bell in your hand, gasped in shock at Stitch popping up out of the ground, pointed up at Disney characters soarin overhead or sat on a bench next to Mickey, chances are you may have posed for a PhotoPass picture or two in the past.  

During the Christmas season you will find extra special holiday photo opportunities, including the dazzling nighttime Winter Castle; the enormous tree on Main Street; the magnificent Its a Small World Holiday façade after dark; Santa Duffy at his post in California Adventure; the real Santa in front of the stunning tree in the lobby of the Grand Californian Hotel, and many more.  Accentuate those photos with festive themed borders on the PhotoPass website and youve got the perfect family Christmas cards!


Whether or not you choose to invest the time and money in PhotoPass, you may want to meet a few characters.  During the holiday season at Disneyland Resort, the characters in the parks will sometimes dress in Winter sweaters and scarves or Santa hats  maybe even reindeer ears.  Sometimes they simply wear their street clothes and stand in front of a holiday display of some kind.  Often times you can find these furry, playful friends around Main Street or in Toontown.  Occasionally they will appear in their seasonal outfits at character meals (more recently at Minnie and Friends).  And you are sure to find at least a couple of characters (including Santa Goofy) at the Jingle Jangle Jamboree in Frontierland.


Santa Claus is in hot demand during the holiday season.  Not only is he busy with his delivery duties on Christmas Eve, he is also a popular fixture in several places around Disneyland Resort.  The code word is: sleep.  From the official start of the holiday season in November to Christmas Eve, you will find Santa at the Jingle Jangle Jamboree (a.k.a. Big Thunder Ranch a.k.a. Round-Up) in Disneyland and at the Elias & Co. store on Buena Vista Street in California Adventure.  From the Friday after Thanksgiving to December 24th you can find Santa at all 3 of the Disneyland Resort hotels (at different times of day).  Santa usually has a PhotoPass photographer with him at all locations except the one at the Paradise Pier Hotel (though the PPH Santa is said to be especially fun and lively) and sometimes the one at the Disneyland Hotel.


Today I am posting my PhotoPass pictures, but please feel free to share your holiday character pictures (whether or not they are PhotoPass), your Santa Claus photos and your PhotoPass pictures!!!!*_ 


_*

PhotoPass Pictures




 December 2008


















































































December 2009






























































December 2010



































December 2011 - Notice the teeny tiny hidden Mickeys in the white border












*_​


_*I am starting with holiday PhotoPass pictures.  I will post regular holiday character photos, and photos from Santas different photo locations, during the week.  

Please feel free to post your Holiday Characters pictures, PhotoPass pictures and /Santa Claus photos all this week, through Sunday, October 13th.  

Then, stay tuned for our eleventh theme on Monday, October 14th!!  We still have quite a few themes coming up in future weeks, so get your photos ready!*_


----------



## Alohagirl73

Sherry E

Not sure how to quote from my phone. 

Yes we did just go to Disneyland for Halloween!!! It was fabulous. Now I can't wait to go in two months for Christmas which is my favorite holiday. Thank you for all your hard work you put into this thread. Has made me really excited to go again for Christmas!!!!


----------



## julieheyer

Sherry-love the pics!! Especially the castle at night picture!! I need to get one of those this year!! Thanks for sharing them!!


----------



## Mouseketeers4

Sherry E said:


> It makes sense!  You're here, but not here!  I'm glad to know we haven't lost you.  Others have disappeared (where did *danimaroo* go?), so I appreciate everyone who has hung around and stuck it out.  After this week's theme, we have 3 more weekly themes to go (one of which will not be expected because I just made up the category this year), then 6 rapid-fire daily mini-themes...and the final Holiday Cornucopia theme.  At the rate the weeks and months are passing, we will be done with this year's Countdown in no time!



I bet Dani will be returning to this thread soon.  I've been reading her trip reports and she just got back from WDW.  

I'm hoping some of you do reports for your Christmas trips this year.  We had so much fun on our first DL trip last month that I had to talk DH into taking us all back for December 2014.  You guys are helping make my wait a little easier!


----------



## mvf-m11c

Character pictures

Eeyore





Pluto





Donald Duck





Classic Santa Goofy at the former Carnation Plaza Gardens





Minnie Mouse and a Reindeer





I don't have too many pictures with me in the pictures during the Holiday season since I am taking pictures of all the decorations. But I did manage to find one with my DA and me in front of SB Winter Castle in 2011.


----------



## CaliDisneyMama

Oh! Oh! A theme to which I can contribute! Yay! Thanks for putting all of this together, Sherry!

I've been lurking, drooling over all of your photos, and just waiting until I can add mine. These are from Thanksgiving weekend, 2010. I don't have many. For some reason, being there with a two year old meant that I spent more time chasing and less time snapping photos. Go figure 





I love love love the DL CMs. My son was more interested in looking at the ornaments on the tree than talking to Pooh, but Pooh went with it and now I have a photo of them checking out the ornaments together. Love!















He wasn't all that interested in Santa, either, but Santa was awesome! He was actually on his way out of the area, but when he spotted our son, he stopped and asked if we wanted to get a picture. It was really sweet of him.


----------



## pudinhd

Here are a few...


----------



## Mickeybell

I have a few of the Holiday Characters to share for this week.  

Pooh Bear.  My son's very favorite character! 




Tigger!




Donald! 




And Goofy!!!




I have no pictures of my little guy with any characters.  He is sooo afraid of them.  But this year he says that he wants to meet Mickey, so my fingers are crossed that I might get some character pictures with him on this trip!


----------



## Luisa

I don't often get my photo taken with characters but here's a couple I took of a character last Christmas.






And I don't mind that the end of theme weeks is coming up quickly, only because it means so many of us will be so much closer to our Christmas season visits!


----------



## jasy

Good morning lovely disers,

Sherri, your theme this week is perfect because I have a question about photopass during the holidays.

Do you find that there are more photopass photographers out and about during holiday time and are there more unique photo opportunities? 

I'm debating whether or not to purchase photopass plus for our trip.  We got it for our Feb trip and I was very disappointed that I didn't see many photopass photographers and those that I did find, didn't seem to really want to take out photo. I think in total we had 20-25 pictures so not many. I did however get a ride photo on every ride we could and that was great.


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

jasy said:
			
		

> Good morning lovely disers,
> 
> Sherri, your theme this week is perfect because I have a question about photopass during the holidays.
> 
> Do you find that there are more photopass photographers out and about during holiday time and are there more unique photo opportunities?
> 
> I'm debating whether or not to purchase photopass plus for our trip.  We got it for our Feb trip and I was very disappointed that I didn't see many photopass photographers and those that I did find, didn't seem to really want to take out photo. I think in total we had 20-25 pictures so not many. I did however get a ride photo on every ride we could and that was great.



I don't know if they're out more or if we just took more, but we had over 100 photo pass pictures, not including the rides.


----------



## CaliDisneyMama

DisneyJamieCA said:


> I don't know if they're out more or if we just took more, but we had over 100 photo pass pictures, not including the rides.



That's good to know! I was debating it this time, too. We'll only be there for three days, we're not doing a character meal this time, and two of our party members (my son and my Mom) will not even be riding the photopass rides, so I wasn't sure if I should do Photopass+ this time. But if we have the possibility of getting that many photopass photos around the parks, it might be worth it, anyway.


----------



## edna mode

Reservation for the Thanksgiving dinner in the Disneyland Hotel ballroom is up and running after a massive system break down this morning. 714-781-3463.

Adult: $73.99
child: $21.99 (ages 3-9)
Passholder discounts apply
+ 18% gratuity + 8% tax


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

As I mentioned in my earlier post, we had great success with the Photopass + and got an amazing number of pictures. One we did use for our annual Christmas card and another I actually framed on our wall. That said, I don't like putting pictures of my kids on a public forum, so I won't be sharing them. I'm sorry. If you have any questions about what pictures we were able to get done, I am happy to answer that. So in place of that, here are some character photos from our Nov trip.

(Jake in DCA)




(Mrs. Claus in Jingle Jangle Jamboree)




(Lightning McQueen in Carsland)




(Santa in Jingle Jangle Jamboree)




(at Storyteller's for the character breakfast)




(Santa in the GCH)


----------



## Sherry E

Thank you, *Bret, CaliDisneyMama (Welcome!!  Im glad you joined in!), pudinhd, Mickeybell, Luisa and Jamie (its okay to not post PhotoPass pictures  no need to be sorry!  Lol!)* for the photo contributions to this week's theme!  Everyone's got an entry into the random draw!  (I hope that *Janet* is out there, following along, as I know she was interested in character photos a while back!)

In case anyone wondered, the reason I decided to group Characters--PhotoPass--Santa together into one theme is that, in the past, when I did a separate PhotoPass theme a lot of folks tended to post character pictures and Santa pictures. When I did a separate Characters theme, people tended to post PhotoPass pictures.  So I figured it was easier for everyone if I put the 3 themes together.  This way, if you have character or Santa photos that are not PhotoPass pictures you can post them.  If you have PhotoPass pictures that don't include Santa or characters, you can post them.  If you have character photos and Santa photos that are PhotoPass pictures, of course you can post those too.

*Luisa * Yes, exactly.  Everyones trips will be very close by the time this Countdown is over.  When the Countdown ends it will be just around the time when we start getting reports back about anything new in the parks.  Our last theme  Holiday Cornucopia  will take place on Monday, November 4th.  The season is officially beginning at DLR on Tuesday, 11/12, as we know, but a lot of the holiday entertainment is probably going to quietly begin on Friday, 11/8.  (Disney doesnt seem to like to officially start a season until after Veterans Day, even if everything is already in place and running before then!)  So I would expect that we will begin to hear snippets of info on whats happening in the parks on or around 11/8, and then even more info will come in the following week.  The timing of the Countdown conclusion will be good, and then I can get the 2 gift cards off in the mail to the people who win them  hopefully in time for their holiday trips to take place!


*edna mode *  Thank you so much for posting the Thanksgiving info/update here!  As I mentioned in the thread you started, there are people who follow this thread and dont have time to go to others so it helps to have any and all holiday season-related info posted here when we can get it!




​




Alohagirl73 said:


> Sherry E
> 
> Not sure how to quote from my phone.
> 
> Yes we did just go to Disneyland for Halloween!!! It was fabulous. Now I can't wait to go in two months for Christmas which is my favorite holiday. Thank you for all your hard work you put into this thread. Has made me really excited to go again for Christmas!!!!



*Alohagirl73 *
Youre very welcome!  Im glad to contribute to the excitement.  The Halloween thread and the Christmas thread are like my two children (except that the Halloween thread moves at a much faster pace and its harder to get a handle on it at times, which is why I didnt do a countdown in the Halloween thread this year)!  Lol.   I adore both of those holidays, and I love that Disneyland does something for both seasons -- but the smaller Halloween Time celebration kind of sets the stage and starts the fun, paving the way for a spectacular, grand, Christmas time extravaganza!




julieheyer said:


> Sherry-love the pics!! Especially the castle at night picture!! I need to get one of those this year!! Thanks for sharing them!!



*Julie *

Thank you!  I was determined to get one decent PhotoPass picture in front of the Castle at night, so that particular 2009 picture was taken after 11:00 p.m.  My previous attempt (in 2008) failed, as I stepped up to the Winter Castle at the precise moment the icicle lights turned off (it was earlier in the evening).  It is very disappointing to get a nighttime PhotoPass picture in front of the Castle  without the icicle lights!!!  





Mouseketeers4 said:


> I bet Dani will be returning to this thread soon.  I've been reading her trip reports and she just got back from WDW.
> 
> I'm hoping some of you do reports for your Christmas trips this year.  We had so much fun on our first DL trip last month that I had to talk DH into taking us all back for December 2014.  You guys are helping make my wait a little easier!



*Mousketeers4 *

Welcome!  Thanks for the danimaroo update!  I wondered what happened to her after her first contributions to this Theme Week Countdown.  Im guessing she got very busy with her WDW trip.

I can guarantee you that Bret/mvf-m11c will do trip reports for both his upcoming November trip and his December trip, which means we can expect a lot of amazing photos.  Im pretty sure that quite a few of our other holiday travelers will do TRs too (most likely tksbaskets will do one).  I have done a TR for every trip since 2008, and I put all of the TRs into one threadand then recently just deleted my entire Disneyland TR thread.  I am still sitting on some Halloween Time photos from last month at DLR, and I have to decide when I have the time and/or energy to start an all new thread but if I do it will include the Halloween photos as well as whatever I do for the holiday season!





jasy said:


> Good morning lovely disers,
> 
> Sherri, your theme this week is perfect because I have a question about photopass during the holidays.
> 
> Do you find that there are more photopass photographers out and about during holiday time and are there more unique photo opportunities?
> 
> I'm debating whether or not to purchase photopass plus for our trip.  We got it for our Feb trip and I was very disappointed that I didn't see many photopass photographers and those that I did find, didn't seem to really want to take out photo. I think in total we had 20-25 pictures so not many. I did however get a ride photo on every ride we could and that was great.



*jasy *

Last year (the one year I didnt get any PhotoPass pictures!  Lol) in November and December, I noticed a lot of photographers, especially in California Adventure.  I assumed it was because Buena Vista Street and Cars Land were both new.  This year I dont know if there will be as many PP photographers around DCA, or if they will be scaled down a bit.  

For example, around the Buena Vista Street Christmas tree, I saw 3 different photographers stationed all around the tree.  There was a photographer at the Storytellers statue.  There was a photographer near Oswalds.  There was a photographer in Elias & Co., with Santa.  Im sure Im forgetting one.  In Cars Land, I saw several photographers scattered around the different streets (some of them were even in the middle of the street).  One of them was in front of Flos at night.  There was a photographer with Snowy the Snow Car, with Mater, with McQueen, etc.

In the Paradise Pier area of DCA, there were several photographers  one at the Christmas tree and one was taking photos of the guests with whichever character was on the pier, in the little picture spot next to the tree.  There was a photographer with Duffy.  There was one at the start of the Pier.  There were the usual photographers by the Grizzly Peak waterfall.  There was someone in Condor Flats.  I know I am skipping over some of them.

In Disneyland, I saw photographers in all of the usual spots, as well as a few extra at the Jingle Jangle Jamboree.

After Thanksgiving there should be a photographer with Santa by the tree at the Grand Californian Hotel and possibly at the Disneyland Hotel (the DLH person is not always there).  I could swear that I saw someone in Downtown Disney too.

Overall, I just thought there were more photographers last year than in previous holiday seasons.  Again, this all could have been due to the allure of the re-imagined California Adventure.  Disney may have decided to station more PP photographers around the parks when everything was still new.  This years holiday season could be very different, though, and the number of photographers could be cut down again.




​






*Just to kind of give everyone an idea of how the final stretch of the 2013 Theme Week Countdown is going to go (because it will up the ante a bit!), here is the rundown:

1.  On the next 2 Mondays (10/14 and 10/21), there will be brand new themes (new to the Countdown as of this year).  Yes, it may not be too hard to figure out whats ahead, but you wont know which theme is coming up on which Monday  and one of the two themes will be a double header, paired with something elsewhich you will find out at the time the theme is launched;




2.   On Monday, 10/28 there will be another new weekly theme.  Its a theme I just came up with this year.  It is a theme that may be difficult to locate photos for because the theme involves a very narrow category (which will be described when we get to 10/28) that may be tricky to fill.  Of course, if you do have photos for that theme you will get another entry into the random draw, and you will be able to post photos from that theme all week long (through Sunday, 11/3).  Because I was assuming it will be tough for most people to come up with photos to fit the theme, I decided to place the theme right before we kick of the rapid fire/warp speed/lightning round daily themes, so no one has to sit out of the Theme Weeks for long;





3.   On Tuesday, 10/29, we kick off the rapid fire/warp speed/lightning round daily themes.  Every day from 10/29 through Sunday 11/3 there will be a new mini-theme.  This is where things will get a little bit trickier.  Some of the themes may be tough to find photos for and some will be very easy for some folks.  HOWEVER, here is the catch:   for every daily mini-theme, the photos for that theme will have to be posted in the thread on the designated theme day. 

For example, if I was doing an astronomy-themed Countdown and we got to Jupiter theme day, but the following theme day was Saturn day, you would not be able to post your Jupiter photos on Saturn day.   The photos for the daily mini-themes will have to be posted on the actual days.  Yes, it will be challenging to do that, but thats the whole point!!!  Muahahahahahahaha!!!  Im upping the ante!  Can you rise to the challenge and get your photos posted on any of the specific days the themes are announced?  If so, you get more entries into the random draw.  If not, it wont be a huge deal.  You will need to check in on the Superthread daily to see what the theme is; 





4.  On Monday, 11/4, we will have our final theme -- Holiday Cornucopia.  This a theme to which everyone should be able to contribute.  This is when you can post any photos that didnt make it into previous Theme Weeks.  You may also post favorite holiday photos from other holiday Disney trips youve taken (to WDW or any of the international Disney parks).  You may post your absolute favorite holiday photos from everything you have already posted in the Countdown.  You may post favorite holiday photos from non-Disney trips (like from a great family holiday trip to somewhere other than a Disney park).  You may post vintage holiday Disneyland photos (if you have them).  Basically, Holiday Cornucopia says it all!

The folks who have been following the Code Word Challenge part of the Countdown since August may also post photos for the Cornucopia theme, but if you want an entry into the random draw for that contribution then you cannot do the Code Word Challenge.  If you want to stick with the Code Word Challenge and try to be the first one to submit the correct answers for that, then if you post photos during Holiday Cornucopia Theme Week you wont get an entry for your photo post but we will all still enjoy seeing the photos!; 




5.  Since the final Theme Week (Holiday Cornucopia) will be kicked off on 11/4, when I put up that post it will contain the final code word in the Code Word Challenge.  Anyone who is participating in the Code Word Challenge will then have the final clue in determining the Christmas song to which all of the code words belong.  It is very possible that you will have figured out the song before that time, but you will still need to have all of the code words to complete the list.

All Code Word Challenge participants must remember that before you submit any answers, you will have to have a complete list  in order  of all of the Theme Weeks, along with each themes corresponding code word, AND the song to which all of the code words belong.

For example, lets go back to my imaginary astronomy-themed Countdown.  The Code Word Challenge participants would have to be compiling a list that looked like this:

Theme 1  Jupiter  Code Word:  flight
Theme 2  Saturn  Code Word:  space
Theme 3  Milky Way  Code Word:  time
Theme 4  Asteroids  Code Word:  long
Theme 5  Supernovas  Code Word:  packed

SONG:  ROCKET MAN


Thats basically how the final list should look if/when you decide to take on the Code Word Challenge (except minus the space theme!).  I will not be putting the code words in order of how they appear in the holiday song, so you will either have to know your holiday songs well in order to be able to figure the song out despite the mixed up order of the words, or you will have to spend some time to look over the words and check song lyrics to figure it all out!!

Remember, too, that if you hastily post what you think is the correct list/answer in the Superthread and you have even one small part of it wrong, you will have to go back over the list and figure out the mistake (I wont tell you what you specifically have wrong, just that something is not accurate).  BUT, your answers may clue in our other participants and give them info to complete their lists, in which case they could essentially swoop in and give the correct answer before you had a chance to try a second time!  You could be giving an advantage to the other participants.

So, I guess what I am saying is  Carefully go over your answers and be sure you have the right ones before you post anything.  Dont just post quickly to get in first if you are not sure your answers are 100% accurate.  Its probably not as easy as it sounds because this will all depend on accuracy and then speed (being the first one with the correct response)!  Muahahahahaha!!

Whoever the first person is to post the accurate list and correct song will win!  If you have the correct list and answer on 11/4, after I have put up the Holiday Cornucopia theme, and you are the first person to post it, then you win on 11/4.  If a correct answer is not posted until 11/8, then that person wins on 11/8; and




6.  As mentioned above, the Code Word Challenge winner will be determined as soon as the first person to post a correct list and answer chimes in.  The Random Draw winner will be chosen as soon as we have received the last of the Holiday Cornucopia photo submissions.  So, to give everyone a chance to get in on the Holiday Cornucopia theme, you will have through Sunday, 11/10 to submit photos. 

On 11/11 (Veterans Day), I will do the random draw!!!  It will be old school-style  I am literally writing every single entry on a tiny piece of paper and crumpling it up.  Then, I am tossing each one of the entries from each week into a box.  When it comes time to draw a winner, I am shaking up the box to mix up the names, then reaching my hand in and pulling out the name of the winner!!!  I will announce the winner here, in the Christmas/Holiday Season Superthread, later that day (11/11/13).  I will mail out the two $25 Disney gift cards  to the Code Word Challenge winner and to the Random Draw Winner  on or around Tuesday, 11/12, or basically as soon as I get the addresses of the two winners.



Good luck, everyone!  The prizes are not big, but I am still very excited to see who ends up winning both the Code Word Challenge and the Random Draw!  In the meantime, we all get to enjoy some awesome, beautiful and fun Disneyland Resort holiday photos!




​







*


----------



## ksromack

beckykarstetter said:


> What app is this?  I'm already is possession so quite a collection of gift cards, and if I did have to carry all the slippery little suckers that would be awesome.



It's called "Disney Gift Card iPhone App".  Search for it in the app store.  Warning....you still have to keep the gift cards.  It's really just a way for you to keep track the amount of money left on the cards....but that is helpful!  AFter your card is depleted you can simply remove the card.  I have each of my cards numbered and when I input the card numbers/security codes from the back of each card, there is a space in the app to name the card....that's where I input the number I put on the front.  For eg, DL-1, DL-2, etc.....



Sherry E said:


> *
> The cookie (if it is available through the holidays) can be found at New Orleans Square's carts or counter service places.  Notice that the frosting was melting rapidly in the hot sun...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (December 2012)
> 
> One more Santa Mickey Nutcracker photo.  These merry Mice were flying off the shelves, according to CMs.  They sold out at both the China Closet and at the gift shop in the GCH.  There were still some Santa Mickeys available at the Showcase store on Main Street when I took this photo.  The other Mickey Nutcrackers (which I showed you photos of this past Monday) were not selling out as quickly.*


*

Oh, the cookie....I'm going to need to look for this because I love gingerbread and I love icing.  

I'm also going to need one of those nutcracker Mickey's.  I did get a Mickey popcorn bucket last year......warning....eat the popcorn early in the trip.  It gets stale after a few days. lol

Also, memo to self.  Don't forget to pack that large Vera Bradley bag inside my suitcase.....to bring back said gifts.....



Sherry E said:












Click to expand...

I wore this Mickey hat at MVMCP!  Oh, no, I think it was the Minnie hat but it looks just like the Mickey hat only it has a red bow in front......

And I looked all over for the 2012 Christmas shirt last year....ended up buying a generic green tshirt with Christmas Mickey on the front....figured it would suffice.*


----------



## 3Minnies1Mickey

ksromack said:


> Oh, the cookie....I'm going to need to look for this because I love gingerbread and I love icing.
> 
> I'm also going to need one of those nutcracker Mickey's.  I did get a Mickey popcorn bucket last year......warning....eat the popcorn early in the trip.  It gets stale after a few days. lol
> 
> Also, memo to self.  Don't forget to pack that large Vera Bradley bag inside my suitcase.....to bring back said gifts.....



I am not a fan of gingerbread but the gingerbread men at DLR are AMAZING!


----------



## ksromack

u2pixi said:


> My original rate was $257 (before tax and non AP) so even with the cost to upgrade my 5 day Park hopper I still save about $175
> The CM told me the discount only started today so hopefully there are plenty of nights available on it still.
> Also just for info-  I was able to have the discount applied to my online reservation without having to get a refund of the original deposit and make a new reservation which was what I was expecting- the first CM just got a supervisor and it was all done.
> 
> That's another thing crossed off the list- time is flying by!!
> 
> Amy


Also, with this new AP rate you get the following:

Disney FASTPASS Service
Save your place in line on some of your favorite rides while you enjoy the rest of the park. There's so much to do at Disneyland Resortand Disney FASTPASS Service helps you do it!


Package includes one (1) Disney's FASTPASS ticket for each registered guest (ages 3 and older) in the reservation (maximum 5 guests). Each person in the reservation must be present at hotel check-in to receive a FASTPASS ticket.
    Each Disney's FASTPASS ticket will allow a guest one (1) admission to a FASTPASS return line at any FASTPASS location at the Disneyland Resort Theme Parks. Not valid for World of Color Viewing. Disney's FASTPASS attractions and return lines may not operate daily and Disney's FASTPASS tickets are subject to attraction changes, closures and capacity. No cash value; no substitutions. Tickets may not be sold, copied or transferred for commercial purposes and will not be replaced if lost or stolen. Tickets expire seven (7) days from check-in or December 20, 2013, whichever occurs first. Subject to restrictions and change without notice.
AND:

Disney PhotoPass Service

Package includes one (1) ticket for a 5"x7" Disney PhotoPass Service print of your choice per reservation.
   The ticket for a 5"x7" Disney PhotoPass Service print of your choice is redeemable at any Disney PhotoPass Sales Center in the Disneyland Resort Theme Parks, except at attraction locations. Not valid for online purchases at DisneyPhotoPass.com. Photo must be claimed within 30 days of being taken. Complimentary 5"x7" photo is for personal use only. Not responsible for missing, lost or damaged photos. May not be combined with other offers or discounts. Ticket expires December 20, 2013 and is subject to restrictions and change without notice.






You really have this whole thing so well thought out!  I'm sure I can speak for everyone when I say that this thread has been so much fun....and if possible, it has made the anticipation even bigger for a holiday trip! 

So Thank You for all your work!


----------



## KCmike

And how about this character?...


----------



## ksromack

I just ordered my PhotoPass Plus!  

Is anyone else planning to do this?  I found it invaluable last year at WDW so I'm hoping I'll get my $$ worth out of this one.  We already have reservations at Goofy's Kitchen.....and PCH grill is also included in the restaurant PPP locations......I noticed Minnie and Friends Breakfast did NOT mention having PhotoPass photographers present......I originally thought we were maybe getting inside the park pre-opening but it looks like the park will open at 8 am on the day we have an 8:10 am meal planned at Plaza Inn.  I'm wondering if we should just stick with the Goofy's Kitchen and maybe add the Surf's Up breakfast so we also get benefit of photopass photographer?


----------



## piratenightmares

ksromack said:


> I just ordered my PhotoPass Plus!
> 
> Is anyone else planning to do this?  I found it invaluable last year at WDW so I'm hoping I'll get my $$ worth out of this one.  We already have reservations at Goofy's Kitchen.....and PCH grill is also included in the restaurant PPP locations......I noticed Minnie and Friends Breakfast did NOT mention having PhotoPass photographers present......I originally thought we were maybe getting inside the park pre-opening but it looks like the park will open at 8 am on the day we have an 8:10 am meal planned at Plaza Inn.  I'm wondering if we should just stick with the Goofy's Kitchen and maybe add the Surf's Up breakfast so we also get benefit of photopass photographer?



As of my last visit: The photopass photographer inside Goofy's Kitchen only takes the photos of your party with Goofy as you go in. They do have the same thing at Minnie's Breakfast when you arrive however it is NOT with a character. It is basically a family photo. At Chip & Dale's they don't take photos. Surf's Up is similar to Goofy's Kitchen if I remember correctly. They don't have photopass people inside to do photos with each character at any of these spots. 

I already have my photopass plus for my December trip as well. It is very worth it to me because we always get the photo from Goofy's Kitchen (which I believe is $35.00 if you purchase it separately) AND the Minnie's Breakfast photo (another $35.00) and several ride photos (which I believe are $15.00 each). That alone makes it worth it with the advance photopass. We usually end up with another 200+ photos on our photo pass in 5 days. We stop almost every time we see a photopass photographer. For example we have our photo by the big Christmas tree every day, and also in front of the Castle.  

I love photopass plus.


----------



## pattyduke34

Love the Photo Pass + and Characters!  Had a great mini photo shoot with one of the photographers!  They are great!!


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

ksromack said:


> I just ordered my PhotoPass Plus!  Is anyone else planning to do this?  I found it invaluable last year at WDW so I'm hoping I'll get my $$ worth out of this one.  We already have reservations at Goofy's Kitchen.....and PCH grill is also included in the restaurant PPP locations......I noticed Minnie and Friends Breakfast did NOT mention having PhotoPass photographers present......I originally thought we were maybe getting inside the park pre-opening but it looks like the park will open at 8 am on the day we have an 8:10 am meal planned at Plaza Inn.  I'm wondering if we should just stick with the Goofy's Kitchen and maybe add the Surf's Up breakfast so we also get benefit of photopass photographer?



I ordered mine and it came in the mail last week! We have Ariel's Grotto planned for our trip, but even without any character meals (minus Chip & Dale) last Nov, I found it worth every penny. We have so many great pictures from the trip.


----------



## pattyduke34

Photo pass + is very much worth it.  Last Dec we got at least 2 mini photo shoots...I get engaged in front of the castle and one of the photographers even did an reenactment of it all, then another one did at least 20 pictures all over Buena Vista st.  got the photos for Minnie breakfast, Goofys and all the rides too!!  Already got it for my next trip!!!


----------



## Elk Grove Chris




----------



## Sherry E

First, let me just say !

Let me repeat it.!  Fall has finally arrived!

At the risk of sounding like a meteorologist, in L.A. it is currently in the low 60's (I think we're supposed to get to 66 degrees today), chilly and gloomy.  A light rain is intermittently falling outside.  Not the messy, blinding rain that causes damage and mayhem in the streets, but just a mild, pleasant rain that stops every so often and then falls long enough to clean out the air.

For some, this would be hot cocoa weather.  It's not quite cocoa weather for me just yet (it has to drop another 10 or 15 degrees for that), but this is the sort of day that is cocoa-worthy for many folks.

Goodbye Summer!  Hello, glorious Autumn!!!  Wheeeeeeeee!!!


Next, *Mike, pattyduke34 and Elk Grove Chris* -- Thank you for posting your excellent Holiday Characters and/or PhotoPass and/or Santa pictures!  Everyone has another entry into the random draw.

Very clever to use one of the Billy Hill & the Hillbillies guys as a character, *Mike and Chris*!  I like that -- thinking outside the box!  I hadn't even thought about Billy Hill & the Hillbillies as characters, but they absolutely are characters at DL.  No doubt about it!  



ksromack said:


> ...Oh, the cookie....I'm going to need to look for this because I love gingerbread and I love icing.
> 
> I'm also going to need one of those nutcracker Mickey's.  I did get a Mickey popcorn bucket last year......warning....eat the popcorn early in the trip.  It gets stale after a few days. lol
> 
> Also, memo to self.  Don't forget to pack that large Vera Bradley bag inside my suitcase.....to bring back said gifts.....
> 
> 
> I wore this Mickey hat at MVMCP!  Oh, no, I think it was the Minnie hat but it looks just like the Mickey hat only it has a red bow in front......
> 
> And I looked all over for the 2012 Christmas shirt last year....ended up buying a generic green tshirt with Christmas Mickey on the front....figured it would suffice.



*Kathy --*

Even if, for some crazy reason, the Spooky Kooky zombie gingerbread cookie is not available for the whole holiday season (we don't yet know if it is a Halloween Time exclusive, even though it is supposed to be a cookie that is tied in with the 13th year of Haunted Mansion Holiday), the gingerbread men with mouse ears (which you saw several versions of in assorted photos during last week's theme week) are delicious too!  You should be able to find those in any candy shop or baked goods store.  It's just that the new zombie cookie was softer and fresher, and had quickly-melting frosting (the cookie also had a purple frosting version and a third one as well -- maybe red?  I can't recall).

Since you will be at DLR in early December, you will probably be there early enough to get the full effect of the gingerbread house in Storytellers Cafe in the Grand Californian (which you can easily access on foot, and you can go in and look at the house even if you don't eat at the restaurant).  The house is near the check-in desk inside the restaurant.  It's not a huge house like the one at the Grand Floridian.  It sits on a little table.  But in early December the smell of that gingerbread is so wonderful!!!  It wafts through the air around the waiting area and you can't help but soak it in.  I was there in the first week of December in 2011 and the smell of that house in Storytellers was amazing, like it had just been baked.  They must have gotten it in and set it up not long before that time.  But then I was there in the second week of December last year, and the smell had faded away.

Last year I did not see any Mickey nutcrackers of any kind in November, and I combed a lot of shops.  All of a sudden, by the time I went back for my December trip the Nutcrackers were there.  They arrived in a later shipment of merchandise, right around Thanksgiving.  As you saw from the photos, there are several different clever versions of the Mickey nutcracker but the Santa Mickey was the one in hot demand.

I fully expect that the merchandise people at Disney Parks realized what a popular item the Mickey nutcracker was, and instantly went to work on coming up with more designs for this year's merchandise selection.  I think they may put out the same set again (the same ones from last year), but with an addition or two.  Maybe Mickey in a different outfit as a nutcracker.  Maybe Goofy or Donald nutcrackers.  I just expect to see a new one (or two) this year, along with the others from last year.  

I think that the red 2012 shirt ended up selling out before the holiday season was even over last year.  Disney has a habit of putting a lot of its merchandise out too early -- even before November in many cases -- and people snap it up.  The shops don't always get in a new supply.  The red shirt was gone even by Christmas day, if I recall correctly.





3Minnies1Mickey said:


> I am not a fan of gingerbread but the gingerbread men at DLR are AMAZING!



*Shannon --*

I used to occasionally eat ginger snaps as a kid, but I don't think I really even came to realize that I liked gingerbread all that much (the taste of it, that is -- the smell of it has always been good) until I started eating those gingerbread cookies with mouse ears at DLR!  Yum!  This year, the zombie cookie was even better than the mouse ears cookies because it was fresher.  I would definitely eat it again but it was only available in 2 places in NOS (unlike the more prolific gingerbread man with mouse ears), which leads to more of a chance of it selling out.



ksromack said:


> You really have this whole thing so well thought out!  I'm sure I can speak for everyone when I say that this thread has been so much fun....and if possible, it has made the anticipation even bigger for a holiday trip!
> 
> So Thank You for all your work!



*Kathy --*

Thank you for the kind words!  I definitely thought it out and planned it out, arranging for certain themes to fall at certain times for certain reasons.  The contest element is new as of this year (I didn't do a contest in the previous Countdowns), so that required even more planning and thinking.  

I'm so glad you've been enjoying the thread and the Countdown.  It is my goal to make it fun and entertaining, as well as informative and helpful to everyone out there who is planning holiday trips.  

There has been a lull in substantial holiday news for a while now -- since we learned about World of Color-Winter Dreams -- so it's good to have something to help us pass the time (like this thread) as we wait for more news.  Last year it seemed there was so much news because Cars Land and Buena Vista Street were new, as was the Jingle Jangle Jamboree, and the holiday decorations in those areas was a hot topic.



ksromack said:


> I just ordered my PhotoPass Plus!
> 
> Is anyone else planning to do this?  I found it invaluable last year at WDW so I'm hoping I'll get my $$ worth out of this one.  We already have reservations at Goofy's Kitchen.....and PCH grill is also included in the restaurant PPP locations......I noticed Minnie and Friends Breakfast did NOT mention having PhotoPass photographers present......I originally thought we were maybe getting inside the park pre-opening but it looks like the park will open at 8 am on the day we have an 8:10 am meal planned at Plaza Inn.  I'm wondering if we should just stick with the Goofy's Kitchen and maybe add the Surf's Up breakfast so we also get benefit of photopass photographer?



*Kathy --*

I have not yet tried the "Plus" version of PhotoPass, but I love PhotoPass in general and I think it's a worthwhile investment for a few different reasons.  Taking the photos is so much fun, especially if you get a photographer who really takes the time to make sure you get some good ones.  At the very least, it's a great back-up in case something goes wrong with your camera or memory card/battery/film or whatever.  

Last year was the first year I didn't do any PhotoPass pictures at all in a long time.  I would gladly order PhotoPass Plus every time, for every multi-day overnight stay, if my trips were a little more predictable in terms of who is going.  If I knew for a fact that I would have certain people with me on the trips, I would order Plus in a second.  However, my trips can range from one friend being there, to several friends being there, to just me by myself -- and I just can't bring myself to pre-order PhotoPass if it's just going to be me by myself.  

I love Goofy's Kitchen -- at least I don't have to give you a warning about GK, unlike the PPH and Earl of Sandwich!  They may be serving the cobbler with Mickey-shaped crust at the time you're there.

I think you should add Surf's Up -- for the PhotoPass benefit and also because Mickey is there.  Minnie & Friends has more characters than any of the other meals, but no Mickey.




piratenightmares said:


> As of my last visit: The photopass photographer inside Goofy's Kitchen only takes the photos of your party with Goofy as you go in. They do have the same thing at Minnie's Breakfast when you arrive however it is NOT with a character. It is basically a family photo. At Chip & Dale's they don't take photos. Surf's Up is similar to Goofy's Kitchen if I remember correctly. They don't have photopass people inside to do photos with each character at any of these spots.
> 
> I already have my photopass plus for my December trip as well. It is very worth it to me because we always get the photo from Goofy's Kitchen (which I believe is $35.00 if you purchase it separately) AND the Minnie's Breakfast photo (another $35.00) and several ride photos (which I believe are $15.00 each). That alone makes it worth it with the advance photopass. We usually end up with another 200+ photos on our photo pass in 5 days. We stop almost every time we see a photopass photographer. For example we have our photo by the big Christmas tree every day, and also in front of the Castle.
> 
> I love photopass plus.



*piratenightmares --*

Yes, Surf's Up has its photo spot with Mickey inside the restaurant, but near the front.

I totally agree about stopping every time you see a photographer.  This was a good idea even before PhotoPass+.  It's the best way to get the most value out of what you have paid or will be paying for the CD.  I think that it's also a great idea to stop at the same locations on each day of a trip, if it can be managed.  You never know which pictures will come out better than others.  A photo in front of the Castle or the giant tree on one day may not be as good as a photo in either of those locations on the next day.  A photo with the GCH Santa on one day may not be as good as the photo with GCH Santa on the previous day.  

Different things like crowds, lighting, weather and, of course, the photographers can impact the overall look of a photo, so it's always a good idea to get a bunch of them.  The worst case scenario is that it takes extra time and you end up with two thousand photos!  Otherwise, I think that you can't go wrong by getting as many photos as humanly possible with PhotoPass.




DisneyJamieCA said:


> I ordered mine and it came in the mail last week! We have Ariel's Grotto planned for our trip, but even without any character meals (minus Chip & Dale) last Nov, I found it worth every penny. We have so many great pictures from the trip.



*Jamie --*

I agree.  I thought PP is worth every penny to begin with, but especially with the added Plus benefits.  It's not a lot of money to spend for what could potentially be a whole lot of photos.




pattyduke34 said:


> Photo pass + is very much worth it.  Last Dec we got at least 2 mini photo shoots...I get engaged in front of the castle and one of the photographers even did an reenactment of it all, then another one did at least 20 pictures all over Buena Vista st.  got the photos for Minnie breakfast, Goofys and all the rides too!!  Already got it for my next trip!!!



*pattyduke34 --*

Your PhotoPass pictures are so wonderful!  I had a big smile on my face when looking at your recent installment for the current Theme Week.  In every photo it is clear how much fun you guys are having, which is how it should be when doing PhotoPass pictures!  That's what it is all about -- fun, and memories!


----------



## PHXscuba

sherry e said:


> first, let me just say !
> 
> Let me repeat it.!  Fall has finally arrived!
> 
> At the risk of sounding like a meteorologist, in l.a. It is currently in the low 60's (i think we're supposed to get to 66 degrees today), chilly and gloomy.  A light rain is intermittently falling outside.  Not the messy, blinding rain that causes damage and mayhem in the streets, but just a mild, pleasant rain that stops every so often and then falls long enough to clean out the air.
> 
> For some, this would be hot cocoa weather.  It's not quite cocoa weather for me just yet (it has to drop another 10 or 15 degrees for that), but this is the sort of day that is cocoa-worthy for many folks.
> 
> Goodbye summer!  Hello, glorious autumn!!!  Wheeeeeeeee!!!
> 
> 
> Even if, for some crazy reason, the spooky kooky zombie gingerbread cookie is not available for the whole holiday season (we don't yet know if it is a halloween time exclusive, even though it is supposed to be a cookie that is tied in with the 13th year of haunted mansion holiday), the gingerbread men with mouse ears (which you saw several versions of in assorted photos during last week's theme week) are delicious too!  You should be able to find those in any candy shop or baked goods store.  It's just that the new zombie cookie was softer and fresher, and had quickly-melting frosting (the cookie also had a purple frosting version and a *third one as well -- maybe red?*  I can't recall).



Sherry, the other zombie cookie frosting color is orange. I ate one that color!! It will be in my TR when I finally get there. And it was delicious. 

And I am loving "fall" too, even if it's the AZ version -- 90 with a wonderful breeze. It's supposed to be 73 tomorrow and we get your rain. I may need to bundle up!  Actually I was outside both nights last weekend til late (with the band) and needed jeans and a light sweatshirt! 

While it's not cocoa weather yet, it's not stopping me from decorating and scheming!

PHXscuba
i


----------



## tinkermell

Sherry, All I can say is WOW! 

You must have spent a kazillion hours putting this great thread together. 
It's so much easier finding information now. 
Thank you for all of your hard work and thoughts that went into it. 

 Just found out about the new AP discount at the resorts, thanks to the DIS again, and decided to bite the dust and go for it. We will be there from Dec. 2-4th. So excited. 

Looking forward to hearing more info on the Candlelight Processional. Hopefully we will find out fairly soon. 

Thanks again!


----------



## crystal1313

Here's my DS5 with Santa at Elias & Co.


----------



## Sherry E

*crystal1313 -* You've got another entry into the random draw!  What a cute picture! I was beginning to wonder what happened to you -- you disappeared for the last couple of Theme Weeks!





PHXscuba said:


> Sherry, the other zombie cookie frosting color is orange. I ate one that color!! It will be in my TR when I finally get there. And it was delicious.
> 
> And I am loving "fall" too, even if it's the AZ version -- 90 with a wonderful breeze. It's supposed to be 73 tomorrow and we get your rain. I may need to bundle up!  Actually I was outside both nights last weekend til late (with the band) and needed jeans and a light sweatshirt!
> 
> While it's not cocoa weather yet, it's not stopping me from decorating and scheming!
> 
> PHXscuba
> i



*PHX --*

I had to chuckle at the Arizona version of autumnal weather -- a chilly 90 degrees with a breeze!

You'd think that the color orange would have occurred to me, since the cookies are being sold for Halloween Time.  Orange is the most obvious Halloween color and yet I was thinking of red!  I remembered the purple-ish color (more like lavender), and not the orange!

Our rain did not last long.  In fact, now a tiny bit of sun is peeking through the gloomy sky.  It was really windy for about 15 minutes, and then that disappeared too.  And sure enough, by Tuesday it is supposed to be back up to 80-something degrees.  No wonder people get sick so often -- one day it's 90-something degrees.  Then it's in the 60's.  Then back up to 80-something.





tinkermell said:


> Sherry, All I can say is WOW!
> 
> You must have spent a kazillion hours putting this great thread together.
> It's so much easier finding information now.
> Thank you for all of your hard work and thoughts that went into it.
> 
> Just found out about the new AP discount at the resorts, thanks to the DIS again, and decided to bite the dust and go for it. We will be there from Dec. 2-4th. So excited.
> 
> Looking forward to hearing more info on the Candlelight Processional. Hopefully we will find out fairly soon.
> 
> Thanks again!



Hi, *Melody*!

Well, first of all, thank you so much for the kind words.  And yes, I won't lie -- it took a lot of time to put this thread together.  I don't even know how long it took me to put together all of the posts on page 1, to be honest, between hunting down blogs, threads, articles, organizing them by subject and/or by year, selecting my own photos to use for the thumbnails in several of those posts, re-sizing them, etc., etc.   I have a good memory, so I could recall certain threads, articles or posts by other DIS'ers that I wanted to include but it was still quite the project.  It was something that had to be worked on in stages.  And then, organizing the Theme Week Countdown for this year was quite the project too.  It's all a labor of love, though, because I love the holiday season at DLR and I think the end result is a good one.

Also, I must give a shout out to all of the great people who follow this thread and share their photos and experiences, answer questions, etc.  That is extremely valuable to this thread, and a big help to me!

The next Halloween Superthread (after the current one) will be like this as well (the same sort of layout as the first 9 posts on page 1 of this thread).  With each thread I get a clearer picture of what will work and be most effective, what needs to be done, and how to present it, and I think the key is to separate things by category into different posts.

The Candlelight Processional/Ceremony is only taking place on Sat., 12/7 and Sun., 12/8 this year.  I am sad about this, as I fell in love with the Ceremony last year and would love more of a chance to see it.  Apparently -- according to rumors -- Main Street took a big hit to its revenue when the CP ran for 20 nights, so this year it is back down to only 2 nights.  I think that Disney will find a way to capitalize on it in the future -- maybe next year they will relocate the CP and offer dinner packages -- but right now, only the 2 invitation-only nights.

At least there's not going to be a Christmas party this year, though -- and that's a good thing (until DLR finds some brand new entertainment to put in a party!)!

I still feel that a compromise could have been reached on the CP -- it seems like there could have been a happy medium between 20 nights and 2 nights.  A middle ground of some sort.  That seems like a very extreme drop in performances, doesn't it?

Where are you staying in December?


----------



## ksromack

pattyduke34 said:


> Photo pass + is very much worth it.  Last Dec we got at least 2 mini photo shoots...I get engaged in front of the castle and one of the photographers even did an reenactment of it all, then another one did at least 20 pictures all over Buena Vista st.  got the photos for Minnie breakfast, Goofys and all the rides too!!  Already got it for my next trip!!!



How do you get a "mini photo shoot"?  I must say your photopass pictures were so much fun....felt like I was right there with you, and how fun to be engaged in DLR!



Sherry E said:


> At the risk of sounding like a meteorologist, in L.A. it is currently in the low 60's (I think we're supposed to get to 66 degrees today), chilly and gloomy.  A light rain is intermittently falling outside.  Not the messy, blinding rain that causes damage and mayhem in the streets, but just a mild, pleasant rain that stops every so often and then falls long enough to clean out the air.
> 
> For some, this would be hot cocoa weather.  It's not quite cocoa weather for me just yet (it has to drop another 10 or 15 degrees for that), but this is the sort of day that is cocoa-worthy for many folks.
> 
> Goodbye Summer!  Hello, glorious Autumn!!!  Wheeeeeeeee!!!


Amen to Fall!  That means our trip is that much closer!  Woohoo......
I think LA is having temps slightly lower than StL!  Gametime tonight was close to 70!  



Sherry E said:


> Next, *Mike, pattyduke34 and Elk Grove Chris* -- Thank you for posting your excellent Holiday Characters and/or PhotoPass and/or Santa pictures!  Everyone has another entry into the random draw.



Excellent photos is right!




Sherry E said:


> Very clever to use one of the Billy Hill & the Hillbillies guys as a character, *Mike and Chris*!  I like that -- thinking outside the box!  I hadn't even thought about Billy Hill & the Hillbillies as characters, but they absolutely are characters at DL.  No doubt about it!



So where do Billy Hill and the Hillbillies play?  Do they do a Christmas Show?  Did I read somewhere they move from The Golden Horseshoe for the Hollidays?  Did I just make that up?  



Sherry E said:


> Since you will be at DLR in early December, you will probably be there early enough to get the full effect of the gingerbread house in Storytellers Cafe in the Grand Californian (which you can easily access on foot, and you can go in and look at the house even if you don't eat at the restaurant).  The house is near the check-in desk inside the restaurant.  It's not a huge house like the one at the Grand Floridian.  It sits on a little table.





Sherry E said:


> Last year I did not see any Mickey nutcrackers of any kind in November, and I combed a lot of shops.  All of a sudden, by the time I went back for my December trip the Nutcrackers were there.



I'm going to be needing one of those.



Sherry E said:


> I think you should add Surf's Up -- for the PhotoPass benefit and also because Mickey is there.  Minnie & Friends has more characters than any of the other meals, but no Mickey.



I think maybe we'll add Surf's Up on our last day.....I just changed our flight home and instead of leaving at 5:15 pm and having a layout in LAS we'll be leaving at 12:55 but taking a non-stop home.  I also saved $71 at Southwest Airlines by doing this......It looks like we'll be flying home to dh's family for Christmas this year.  We've been married 12 years and never have spent Christmas with his family in Ohio.....all of our kids are here in StL but his dad is pretty sick and well, we need to get back.



tinkermell said:


> Looking forward to hearing more info on the Candlelight Processional. Hopefully we will find out fairly soon.
> 
> Thanks again!


From your mouth to God's ears!  I'm a little eager to hear about this as well!



Sherry E said:


> The next Halloween Superthread (after the current one) will be like this as well (the same sort of layout as the first 9 posts on page 1 of this thread).  With each thread I get a clearer picture of what will work and be most effective, what needs to be done, and how to present it, and I think the key is to separate things by category into different posts.



AFter this Dec trip it looks like work will send dh to Anaheim in the spring...where I will be happy to tag along   We are trying to plan for an October trip or maybe a September trip to coincide with Halloween theming next year.....gotta get our money's worth from the APs!


----------



## Sherry E

ksromack said:


> How do you get a "mini photo shoot"?  I must say your photopass pictures were so much fun....felt like I was right there with you, and how fun to be engaged in DLR!
> 
> 
> Amen to Fall!  That means our trip is that much closer!  Woohoo......
> I think LA is having temps slightly lower than StL!  Gametime tonight was close to 70!
> 
> So where do Billy Hill and the Hillbillies play?  Do they do a Christmas Show?  Did I read somewhere they move from The Golden Horseshoe for the Hollidays?  Did I just make that up?
> 
> 
> I think maybe we'll add Surf's Up on our last day.....I just changed our flight home and instead of leaving at 5:15 pm and having a layout in LAS we'll be leaving at 12:55 but taking a non-stop home.  I also saved $71 at Southwest Airlines by doing this......It looks like we'll be flying home to dh's family for Christmas this year.  We've been married 12 years and never have spent Christmas with his family in Ohio.....all of our kids are here in StL but his dad is pretty sick and well, we need to get back.



*Kathy --*

Hopefully pattyduke34 will pop in soon to give you a better answer about the mini photo shoots, but from all that I've heard it seems that when the PP photographers notice that a guest is a PhotoPass+ user, they take extra time and pay extra attention by way of taking more photos and doing fun things -- even more so than just the non-Plus PhotoPass people who use the regular PhotoPass service.

I love Fall!  It's a great season.  Apparently it didn't even get to 66 degrees here in L.A. today.  The last report I saw said we only got to 64 degrees.  The trouble is, it doesn't last.  It will be back up to 80+ degrees within several days.

You're correct -- Billy Hill & the Hillbillies moved out of the Golden Horseshoe for Halloween Time and for the holiday season and relocated to the Halloween Carnival and the Jingle Jangle Jamboree, respectively.  They play theme-appropriate songs for each season.  They play holiday tunes for the holidays and they were playing "Devil Went Down to Georgia" when I saw them last month at the start of Halloween Time.

It sounds like your DH's family will be very happy that you are going to spend Christmas with them in Ohio (which I hear can be quite snowy!).  I think that will be great for your DH's dad.





ksromack said:


> From your mouth to God's ears!  I'm a little eager to hear about this as well!



The funny thing is that the Candlelight narrator or narrators have probably already been selected, but because Disney is going back to 2 nights this year instead of 20, they are not making a big deal of announcing who it might be.  They like John Stamos, though, and he likes them.  So he could always come back.  



ksromack said:


> AFter this Dec trip it looks like work will send dh to Anaheim in the spring...where I will be happy to tag along   We are trying to plan for an October trip or maybe a September trip to coincide with Halloween theming next year.....gotta get our money's worth from the APs!



I don't blame you!  As long as you have that AP you might as well experience Halloween Time and Springtime as well!  Halloween Time is great fun, but after your December holiday trip you will notice that Halloween Time is not quite as built up and developed as the holiday season is.  Still, it is worth a visit because it is very festive, and hopefully by 2014 there will be something new added to the Halloween Time offerings!


----------



## pattyduke34

ksromack said:


> How do you get a "mini photo shoot"?  I must say your photopass pictures were so much fun....felt like I was right there with you, and how fun to be engaged in DLR!.





I just talked to the photographers...when they were just standing there I would approach them and start taking to them..and once they found out I had photo pass+ they took sooo many more pictures. Yes getting engaged at Disneyland and at Christmas time, nothing could have been better!


----------



## crystal1313

Sherry! Ive been following! I just didn't have any photos of the last couple of themes! Lol.


----------



## farmfresh

> You're correct -- Billy Hill & the Hillbillies moved out of the Golden Horseshoe for Halloween Time and for the holiday season and relocated to the Halloween Carnival and the Jingle Jangle Jamboree, respectively. They play theme-appropriate songs for each season. They play holiday tunes for the holidays and they were playing "Devil Went Down to Georgia" when I saw them last month at the start of Halloween Time.



Thanks! Now we know where to find them this Christmas!


----------



## jacs1234




----------



## tksbaskets

Sherry E said:


> *Kathy --*
> 
> Hopefully pattyduke34 will pop in soon to give you a better answer about the mini photo shoots, but from all that I've heard it seems that when the PP photographers notice that a guest is a PhotoPass+ user, they take extra time and pay extra attention by way of taking more photos and doing fun things -- even more so than just the non-Plus PhotoPass people who use the regular PhotoPass service.



Sorry about messing up *Sherry's* quote

I have pre-purchased a PPP card for this trip!  I am loving the pictures this week, of course I say that every week. 

2009





Obviously I didn't pay for the PP card that year yet purchased one jpg.

2011/2012
'Free' Disney Visa exclusive PP shoot at DCA





Blinded by the beautiful CA sun:





Hanging with our fav Pixar characters:










OK, I like to add borders





Loved this PP and the interaction between Jack and my son trying to get him to look scarey!





Over at Paradise Pier:  Where were DH and I looking?

























Obviously I did purchase the PP CD this year!


----------



## mom2rtk

OK, I'm loving seeing the characters decked out for the holidays. TKSbaskets..... where did you get the photos with Mickey in his Santa suit? I see those photos are from 2011. Does anyone know if he appeared like that last year?

Mostly, I think I'm afraid I'm going to miss some of the characters I really want to see. Does anyone have good advice for when and where to find the most characters? At DLR it seems more hit or miss. At WDW there's an app you can use to get pretty reliable character data. Is there anything for DLR like that?

For example, on our last DLR trip in 2010, we met Minnie in her pilot suit in DCA. I thought that was awesome, but it was totally random. We just happened to be in the right place at the right time. Sure, it was fun to just stumble across her, but it frustrates me to think there might be cool character ops I might completely miss because I wasn't in the right place at the right time.


----------



## Halloweenqueen

mom2rtk said:


> OK, I'm loving seeing the characters decked out for the holidays. TKSbaskets..... where did you get the photos with Mickey in his Santa suit? I see those photos are from 2011. Does anyone know if he appeared like that last year?  Mostly, I think I'm afraid I'm going to miss some of the characters I really want to see. Does anyone have good advice for when and where to find the most characters? At DLR it seems more hit or miss. At WDW there's an app you can use to get pretty reliable character data. Is there anything for DLR like that?  For example, on our last DLR trip in 2010, we met Minnie in her pilot suit in DCA. I thought that was awesome, but it was totally random. We just happened to be in the right place at the right time. Sure, it was fun to just stumble across her, but it frustrates me to think there might be cool character ops I might completely miss because I wasn't in the right place at the right time.



We visited with Santa Mickey across the bridge towards Paradise Pier.  Looks like the same location in the photos!


----------



## tksbaskets

mom2rtk said:


> OK, I'm loving seeing the characters decked out for the holidays. TKSbaskets..... where did you get the photos with Mickey in his Santa suit? I see those photos are from 2011. Does anyone know if he appeared like that last year?
> 
> Mostly, I think I'm afraid I'm going to miss some of the characters I really want to see. Does anyone have good advice for when and where to find the most characters? At DLR it seems more hit or miss. At WDW there's an app you can use to get pretty reliable character data. Is there anything for DLR like that?
> 
> For example, on our last DLR trip in 2010, we met Minnie in her pilot suit in DCA. I thought that was awesome, but it was totally random. We just happened to be in the right place at the right time. Sure, it was fun to just stumble across her, but it frustrates me to think there might be cool character ops I might completely miss because I wasn't in the right place at the right time.





Halloweenqueen said:


> We visited with Santa Mickey across the bridge towards Paradise Pier.  Looks like the same location in the photos!



Indeed!  Paradise Pier.  As for where to find the characters some are predictable - Woody, Buzz, and Jessie hung out by Toy Story Midway Mania (as do we!)  Mickey was at the gazebo on PP.  Jack and Sally from NBC were by the Haunted Mansion.  Others are hit and miss.

TK


----------



## mom2rtk

tksbaskets said:


> Indeed!  Paradise Pier.  As for where to find the characters some are predictable - Woody, Buzz, and Jessie hung out by Toy Story Midway Mania (as do we!)  Mickey was at the gazebo on PP.  Jack and Sally from NBC were by the Haunted Mansion.  Others are hit and miss.
> 
> TK



I'm so excited! At the MK the characters only appear in holiday attire at the Christmas party. We had to bail on Mickey in his top hat at the Christmas party in 08, then ever since then he has only appeared in a very boring green suit. I wait every year for the photo of how Mickey will be appearing at the party. The people on the Christmas party threads have finally started to expect my disappointment at his attire I think! Mickey in his Santa suit would just be AWESOME! I'm definitely packing our Santa hats for that one! 

I guess I didn't realize Jack and Sally stayed out past Halloween. That's a big bonus too!  Is their line crazy? They just added them to the Halloween party at the MK and boy their line is nuts.


----------



## Sherry E

mom2rtk said:


> I'm so excited! At the MK the characters only appear in holiday attire at the Christmas party. We had to bail on Mickey in his top hat at the Christmas party in 08, then ever since then he has only appeared in a very boring green suit. I wait every year for the photo of how Mickey will be appearing at the party. The people on the Christmas party threads have finally started to expect my disappointment at his attire I think! Mickey in his Santa suit would just be AWESOME! I'm definitely packing our Santa hats for that one!
> 
> I guess I didn't realize Jack and Sally stayed out past Halloween. That's a big bonus too!  Is their line crazy? They just added them to the Halloween party at the MK and boy their line is nuts.



*Janet -*

It's about time you popped in for this Theme Week!  I mentioned you in one of my posts on the last page or two, because I was wondering if you were out there (since I knew that you were interested in character photos - I remember these things).

Jack and Sally (or Jack without Sally) are out in the holiday season too, and their line is usually pretty long.  When I have seen them it has been in the early afternoon.

I don't think that Santa Mickey is in that gazebo spot on Paradise Pier all the time.  Sometimes it's a different character.  Duffy's photo spot is nearby on the Pier as well.

And from my intro post to this week's theme:



> ...Often times you can find these furry, playful friends around Main Street or in Toontown.  Occasionally they will appear in their seasonal outfits at character meals (more recently at Minnie and Friends).  And you are sure to find at least a couple of characters (including Santa Goofy) at the Jingle Jangle Jamboree in Frontierland.



So...in addition to seeing characters in Town Square (that's a common spot), in Toontown (sometimes they might be there, sometimes they might not be) and at the Jingle Jangle Jamboree (Santa Goofy + characters wearing holiday outfits), Pooh and friends also have a photo spot in Critter Country, and they are usually wearing Santa hats or Winter scarves.  On Buena Vista Street you will find characters in more vintage-ish attire, such as Mickey and Minnie.  Pluto wears a Christmas sock-stocking sort of thing.

I've also seen non-holiday characters (like Peter Pan) in assorted spots in Fantasyland and out in front of the Mickey floral at the entrance to DL,


----------



## mom2rtk

Sherry E said:


> *Janet -*
> 
> It's about time you popped in for this Theme Week!  I mentioned you in one of my posts on the last page or two, because I was wondering if you were out there (since I knew that you were interested in character photos - I remember these things).
> 
> Jack and Sally (or Jack without Sally) are out in the holiday season too, and their line is usually pretty long.  When I have seen them it has been in the early afternoon.
> 
> I don't think that Santa Mickey is in that gazebo spot on Paradise Pier all the time.  Sometimes it's a different character.  Duffy's photo spot is nearby on the Pier as well.
> 
> And from my intro post to this week's theme:
> 
> 
> 
> So...in addition to seeing characters in Town Square (that's a common spot), in Toontown (sometimes they might be there, sometimes they might not be) and at the Jingle Jangle Jamboree (Santa Goofy + characters wearing holiday outfits), Pooh and friends also have a photo spot in Critter Country, and they are usually wearing Santa hats or Winter scarves.  On Buena Vista Street you will find characters in more vintage-ish attire, such as Mickey and Minnie.  Pluto wears a Christmas sock-stocking sort of thing).
> 
> I've also seen non-holiday characters (like Peter Pan) in assorted spots in Fantasyland and out in front of the Mickey floral at the entrance to DL,



LOL, I've been busier than a costume maker in October!  Plus my son came home for the weekend and I had to make the 7 hour round trip to take him back Monday. I'm finally playing a little bit of catch-up and was so happy to find this was character week! 

Of course, now it's all sounding a little more hit or miss than I really like. Do they put the times in the park guide for the day? Or is that just certain regulars?

I really would love to find Santa Mickey. We did get photos with Mickey and Minnie in their holiday sweaters the last couple of years at Animal Kingdom. That is the only place at WDW the characters have any hint of holiday attire outside the Christmas party (where Mickey is in his ugly green suit).  So as the holiday season gets under way, I'd sure love to hear reports from everyone one whether they find Mickey in his Santa suit what time of day that is.


----------



## Sherry E

*jacs1234 and tksbaskets* each have one more entry into the random draw!







crystal1313 said:


> Sherry! Ive been following! I just didn't have any photos of the last couple of themes! Lol.



*crystal1313 --*

You didn't have any photos from the Jingle Jangle Jamboree (or the Reindeer Round-Up)?  I'm surprised!  Well, when we get to the daily themes (starting Tuesday, 10/29) I know there is at least one daily theme to which you will be able to contribute, BUT the photos will have to be posted on the specific day the theme goes up.  So keep a close eye on the thread!




farmfresh said:


> Thanks! Now we know where to find them this Christmas!



*farmfresh -*

You're welcome!  Yep.  That's where Billy Hill & the Hillbillies are.  I mentioned them in the Jingle Jangle Jamboree/Frontierland Theme Week intro post, and I included a photo of the schedule at the Round-Up, with their performance times - http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=49643674&postcount=1681





mom2rtk said:


> LOL, I've been busier than a costume maker in October!  Plus my son came home for the weekend and I had to make the 7 hour round trip to take him back Monday. I'm finally playing a little bit of catch-up and was so happy to find this was character week!
> 
> Of course, now it's all sounding a little more hit or miss than I really like. Do they put the times in the park guide for the day? Or is that just certain regulars?
> 
> I really would love to find Santa Mickey. We did get photos with Mickey and Minnie in their holiday sweaters the last couple of years at Animal Kingdom. That is the only place at WDW the characters have any hint of holiday attire outside the Christmas party (where Mickey is in his ugly green suit).  So as the holiday season gets under way, I'd sure love to hear reports from everyone one whether they find Mickey in his Santa suit what time of day that is.



*Janet --*

Costume makers...busy in October...at Halloween time?  No!  I refuse to believe it!  That's like saying that Santa is busy on Christmas Eve! 

I thought you'd get a hoot out of Character--PhotoPass--Santa Claus Theme Week.  Often times people have PhotoPass pictures that don't involve characters or Santa, or character/Santa photos that are not PhotoPass, but a lot of the character and Santa photos are PhotoPass.  This way, we get all the character/Santa photos and all the PhotoPass pictures too!

Reading what you tell us about the WDW holiday festivities, I can say that one more reason I am glad we are not having a Christmas party at DLR (yet) is that I'm afraid the holiday sweater-wearing characters will be held hostage to the party along with the parade and fireworks!  If there was a party in DL, I'm afraid that we suddenly see a big cutback in holiday attire-clad characters in the park outside of party hours.  Next thing we know, Mickey shows up in an ugly green suit...

I think that you can still find out from City Hall on Main Street which characters are supposed to be in which locations at which times, but the list is not always complete or entirely accurate.  A lot of characters are left off of the list, and sometimes the times are not exact.

I'm glad you got to see your son!


----------



## Lucrezia

Ooh, I love all these pictures! Man, I miss character photos. I haven't been able to take any because my youngest niece is terrified of them (though she claims she's only _tentative,_ not afraid... what five-year-old uses the word _tentative_??!). Luckily I get to live vicariously through all you other character-loving DISers! Yay  *Sherry,* your photos were so cute! I especially like the ones featuring the now-defunct Golden Gate Bridge with its snazzy holiday decorations... jeez, did DCA really use to look like that? I'm already forgetting  Soon, we'll be close enough to our vacation to book the holiday tour. Can't wait!!


----------



## Sherry E

Lucrezia said:


> Ooh, I love all these pictures! Man, I miss character photos. I haven't been able to take any because my youngest niece is terrified of them (though she claims she's only _tentative,_ not afraid... what five-year-old uses the word _tentative_??!). Luckily I get to live vicariously through all you other character-loving DISers! Yay  *Sherry,* your photos were so cute! I especially like the ones featuring the now-defunct Golden Gate Bridge with its snazzy holiday decorations... jeez, did DCA really use to look like that? I'm already forgetting  Soon, we'll be close enough to our vacation to book the holiday tour. Can't wait!!



*Lucrezia --*

I think that a very advanced 5-year-old uses the word "tentative"!  That's so cute, though.  Kids are so smart these days.  Many of them speak like adults.  Also, you said that you write (so I am guessing you're probably quite articulate and well-spoken) so maybe your niece picked up on some of your words.  Or, it's in the genes!

I don't know when you will be back from your Halloween Time trip, and I don't want to give too much away, but we may, perhaps, maybe, possibly be seeing more of the now-defunct holiday things at DLR...sometime in the near future.  Stay tuned!

Thank you for the compliment on the pictures!  I like to be silly and get fun photos.  Did you notice my red scarf and green sweater in the photo with Santa by the tree at the GCH?  Yes, that's right.  I was proudly wearing red and green (and it was 40 degrees outside) for Christmas!  

At some point before this Theme Week ends, I am also going to post the PhotoPass picture in front of the nighttime Castle that everyone does not want to get.  I posted the 'good' Castle picture, but what no one wants is the picture in front of the Castle when the icicle lights are off!

Yes, the holidays are coming up so quickly that you will be at the tour booking window very soon!


Weather update:  

This is a sure sign that the temperatures have cooled down.  I keep a bottle of water near me when I sleep, in case I get thirsty in the middle of the night.  During the hot months I leave the window open and in the morning the water bottle feels almost warm, like slightly warmer than room temperature.

When the weather cools down, I can leave the window open overnight and bundle up under a blanket.  In the morning, I check the water bottle and the bottle is cold!  Not like ice cold, but colder than room temperature.  So this morning my water bottle was cold!  Wheeeeeee!!!!


----------



## TinkLoverSam

New announcement about holiday celebrations in DCA: http://disneyparks.disney.go.com/bl...ebration-to-disney-california-adventure-park/


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

TinkLoverSam said:
			
		

> New announcement about holiday celebrations in DCA: http://disneyparks.disney.go.com/blog/2013/10/disney-viva-navidad-brings-a-festive-celebration-to-disney-california-adventure-park/




Oh I love it! One more thing to look forward to 

Sherry, I looked at our local Target today and they only have the slow churned peppermint ice cream  I now have my mom on the lookout too!


----------



## Sherry E

TinkLoverSam said:


> New announcement about holiday celebrations in DCA: http://disneyparks.disney.go.com/bl...ebration-to-disney-california-adventure-park/



Thank you so much, *TinkLoverSam*, for letting us know!  I really appreciate it.

I don't know if I would have checked the Parks Blog until tomorrow, so I'm glad you posted.  I have been setting aside certain Blogs with recent info on Haunted Mansion Holiday to add to page 1 of the thread, so I will set this new blog aside as well.

I'm in the middle of cooking something, but will get back to reading the Blog as soon as I'm done.

Again. thank you so much for letting us know in this thread!


----------



## Lucrezia

Sherry E said:


> *Lucrezia --*
> 
> I think that a very advanced 5-year-old uses the word "tentative"!  That's so cute, though.  Kids are so smart these days.  Many of them speak like adults.  Also, you said that you write (so I am guessing you're probably quite articulate and well-spoken) so maybe your niece picked up on some of your words.  Or, it's in the genes!
> 
> I don't know when you will be back from your Halloween Time trip, and I don't want to give too much away, but we may, perhaps, maybe, possibly be seeing more of the now-defunct holiday things at DLR...sometime in the near future.  Stay tuned!
> 
> Thank you for the compliment on the pictures!  I like to be silly and get fun photos.  Did you notice my red scarf and green sweater in the photo with Santa by the tree at the GCH?  Yes, that's right.  I was proudly wearing red and green (and it was 40 degrees outside) for Christmas!
> 
> At some point before this Theme Week ends, I am also going to post the PhotoPass picture in front of the nighttime Castle that everyone does not want to get.  I posted the 'good' Castle picture, but what no one wants is the picture in front of the Castle when the icicle lights are off!
> 
> Yes, the holidays are coming up so quickly that you will be at the tour booking window very soon!
> 
> 
> Weather update:
> 
> This is a sure sign that the temperatures have cooled down.  I keep a bottle of water near me when I sleep, in case I get thirsty in the middle of the night.  During the hot months I leave the window open and in the morning the water bottle feels almost warm, like slightly warmer than room temperature.
> 
> When the weather cools down, I can leave the window open overnight and bundle up under a blanket.  In the morning, I check the water bottle and the bottle is cold!  Not like ice cold, but colder than room temperature.  So this morning my water bottle was cold!  Wheeeeeee!!!!



Lol, yes, she's definitely advanced with her English skills.  I guess it runs in the family---I'm a writer, my dad's a writer, my sister's a "dabbler," etc. Still, I know when I was five I wasn't using words like that (though I did use the word _technically_ a lot, only I didn't know what it meant so I pretty badly misused it, as my mother will never let me forget)!Ooh, now you have me excited about seeing more done-away-with treasures!! I don't know why, but I find it fun to see old photos of DCA in its infantile faze. Especially right after it opened, with that big orange ride/thing/creature, the Golden Gate Bridge, the Paradise Pier ferris wheel sans the Mickey face, and all the other stuff they've taken away. It's amazing to see how the parks improve and evolve over the years.  (And, since you said you weren't sure, I'm getting back from DLR on Oct. 26th... I'll post pics of MHP and everything else on the Halloween thread soon as I get them uploaded to Photobucket.) That's great news about the weather! Here's hoping this trend will continue up to our vacations. Nothing beats wearing scarves and gloves and rain jackets when waiting in line for RSR, right?? Lol


----------



## ttig34

I saw the non slow churned version of the peppermint ice cream in the SF Bay Area today at a Winco store.


----------



## czmom

TinkLoverSam said:


> New announcement about holiday celebrations in DCA: http://disneyparks.disney.go.com/bl...ebration-to-disney-california-adventure-park/



Ooooh! This sounds fun! Where exactly is the Paradise Gardens area and what is typically going on there?

Donald in his sombrero is in the Mexico pavilion at EPCOT. I always try to get a picture with him and have yet to be successful. Maybe I will finally get my chance at DCA!


----------



## PHXscuba

Silly ol' me spaced that Jack and Sally are Christmas characters as well as Halloween, so I can add them to the character week!














They were really fun and great with kids!


PHXscuba


----------



## tinkermell

Sherry E said:


> Hi, *Melody*!
> 
> Well, first of all, thank you so much for the kind words.  And yes, I won't lie -- it took a lot of time to put this thread together.  I don't even know how long it took me to put together all of the posts on page 1, to be honest, between hunting down blogs, threads, articles, organizing them by subject and/or by year, selecting my own photos to use for the thumbnails in several of those posts, re-sizing them, etc., etc.   I have a good memory, so I could recall certain threads, articles or posts by other DIS'ers that I wanted to include but it was still quite the project.  It was something that had to be worked on in stages.  And then, organizing the Theme Week Countdown for this year was quite the project too.  It's all a labor of love, though, because I love the holiday season at DLR and I think the end result is a good one.
> 
> Also, I must give a shout out to all of the great people who follow this thread and share their photos and experiences, answer questions, etc.  That is extremely valuable to this thread, and a big help to me!
> 
> The next Halloween Superthread (after the current one) will be like this as well (the same sort of layout as the first 9 posts on page 1 of this thread).  With each thread I get a clearer picture of what will work and be most effective, what needs to be done, and how to present it, and I think the key is to separate things by category into different posts.
> 
> The Candlelight Processional/Ceremony is only taking place on Sat., 12/7 and Sun., 12/8 this year.  I am sad about this, as I fell in love with the Ceremony last year and would love more of a chance to see it.  Apparently -- according to rumors -- Main Street took a big hit to its revenue when the CP ran for 20 nights, so this year it is back down to only 2 nights.  I think that Disney will find a way to capitalize on it in the future -- maybe next year they will relocate the CP and offer dinner packages -- but right now, only the 2 invitation-only nights.
> 
> At least there's not going to be a Christmas party this year, though -- and that's a good thing (until DLR finds some brand new entertainment to put in a party!)!
> 
> I still feel that a compromise could have been reached on the CP -- it seems like there could have been a happy medium between 20 nights and 2 nights.  A middle ground of some sort.  That seems like a very extreme drop in performances, doesn't it?
> 
> Where are you staying in December?


Hi again! Only 2 nights for the processional? Well bummer! You are so right....... How come they go from 20 down to 2? How about 8-10 or so? 

I'm also of the opinion, that I hope they never have exclusive Christmas parties. I love, love that DL still let's everyone enjoy all the Holiday festivities! 
The one and only time we went to WDW, was for Christmas. We took our children and grandchild as their gift. Yes... A big splurge!  We were there the week leading up to Christmas. For us to buy 9 more party tickets, was just too much more to do. So the whole time we were there, we never saw any special Christmas parades or fireworks. So I have been forever thankful that we on the West Coast still get those privileges. 

Oh, and we are staying at the Grand. I've always wanted to stay there at Christmas time. So excited! One of my favorite things is listening to the Dickens Choir in the lobby. Love them! 

So last night, I started to read everything from the beginning. It's going to take awhile! 

So what are your DL Holiday plans for this year? 
I'm sure you have mentioned it somewhere, but haven't read it yet.

PS- I knew that all of this organizing had to take hours and hours! I for one sincerely appreciate it! 
Thanks again!


----------



## tksbaskets

mom2rtk said:


> I'm so excited! At the MK the characters only appear in holiday attire at the Christmas party. We had to bail on Mickey in his top hat at the Christmas party in 08, then ever since then he has only appeared in a very boring green suit. I wait every year for the photo of how Mickey will be appearing at the party. The people on the Christmas party threads have finally started to expect my disappointment at his attire I think! Mickey in his Santa suit would just be AWESOME! I'm definitely packing our Santa hats for that one!
> 
> I guess I didn't realize Jack and Sally stayed out past Halloween. That's a big bonus too!  Is their line crazy? They just added them to the Halloween party at the MK and boy their line is nuts.



We got really lucky with Jack. He was pretty much all by himself back in New Orleans Square by that little fountain. Kind of like you were walking from the train station to the street Blue Bayou is on.


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

ttig34 said:
			
		

> I saw the non slow churned version of the peppermint ice cream in the SF Bay Area today at a Winco store.



We don't have a Winco in our area, but I'll check some of our regular grocery stores soon!


----------



## beckykarstetter

ttig34 said:


> I saw the non slow churned version of the peppermint ice cream in the SF Bay Area today at a Winco store.



Sheri, I said the other day I'd only been able to find the slow churned peppermint in an Anchorage Safeway.  I was there the other day and they had the Grand version.  Dreyer's is definitely making it.  I snapped up two.


----------



## Sherry E

*PHXscuba --* Yep.  Jack is out for the holidays too.  Another entry into the random draw.  

Remember, it's not just Character week.  It's Character--PhotoPass--Santa Claus week, so you could be posting Santa photos too, or PhotoPass pics.





DisneyJamieCA said:


> Oh I love it! One more thing to look forward to
> 
> Sherry, I looked at our local Target today and they only have the slow churned peppermint ice cream  I now have my mom on the lookout too!



*Jamie --*

That is madness!  For some reason Dreyer's has decided that Arizona is worthy of getting the "real" stuff, but we are only allowed to have Slow Churned.  It could be that the Slow Churned flavor has improved -- maybe they found a way to make it taste better than it used to -- but there's no way to know unless I actually get it and try it, which I hate to do.





Lucrezia said:


> Lol, yes, she's definitely advanced with her English skills.  I guess it runs in the family---I'm a writer, my dad's a writer, my sister's a "dabbler," etc. Still, I know when I was five I wasn't using words like that (though I did use the word _technically_ a lot, only I didn't know what it meant so I pretty badly misused it, as my mother will never let me forget)!Ooh, now you have me excited about seeing more done-away-with treasures!! I don't know why, but I find it fun to see old photos of DCA in its infantile faze. Especially right after it opened, with that big orange ride/thing/creature, the Golden Gate Bridge, the Paradise Pier ferris wheel sans the Mickey face, and all the other stuff they've taken away. It's amazing to see how the parks improve and evolve over the years.  (And, since you said you weren't sure, I'm getting back from DLR on Oct. 26th... I'll post pics of MHP and everything else on the Halloween thread soon as I get them uploaded to Photobucket.) That's great news about the weather! Here's hoping this trend will continue up to our vacations. Nothing beats wearing scarves and gloves and rain jackets when waiting in line for RSR, right?? Lol



*Lucrezia --*

I love bundling up in cozy scarves and coats to get warm instead of being ridiculously hot and miserable!

There have most definitely been many changes in the parks -- and especially in DCA -- over the last decade.  I didn't go into DCA for the first time until 2007, so I basically missed the first half of its life.  The whole landscape of DCA was interesting, with the giant orange and the giant dinosaur shop, etc.  There was a lot of walking space, though, which was great.  A lot more space to move around.  There was almost no one around the Paradise Pier area.



ttig34 said:


> I saw the non slow churned version of the peppermint ice cream in the SF Bay Area today at a Winco store.



*ttig34 --*

That is even more madness!  You mean to tell me that your store in NorCal has the "real"/non-Slow Churned peppermint ice cream and my stores in L.A. only have Slow Churned?  And Jamie's store in CA also only has Slow Churned!  At first I thought it was just 'a California thing' (maybe Dreyer's figured that all Californians wanted the less tasty ice cream with fewer calories), but that cannot be the case if your Winco has the real stuff!  Madness!  It's a conspiracy, I tell you!




czmom said:


> Ooooh! This sounds fun! Where exactly is the Paradise Gardens area and what is typically going on there?
> 
> Donald in his sombrero is in the Mexico pavilion at EPCOT. I always try to get a picture with him and have yet to be successful. Maybe I will finally get my chance at DCA!



*czmom --*

Paradise Gardens, I believe, is where you will find Boardwalk Pizza & Pasta and the Paradise Garden Grill in Paradise Pier.  Not much happens over there that is noteworthy -- not that I've seen, anyway.  I've seen little shows with the Green Army Men and someone else that I am forgetting.

It sounds like Disney is trying to do whatever it can to add little extra holiday touches to DCA to make it more on par with DL in terms of seasonal merriment and fun.




tinkermell said:


> Hi again! Only 2 nights for the processional? Well bummer! You are so right....... How come they go from 20 down to 2? How about 8-10 or so?
> 
> I'm also of the opinion, that I hope they never have exclusive Christmas parties. I love, love that DL still let's everyone enjoy all the Holiday festivities!
> The one and only time we went to WDW, was for Christmas. We took our children and grandchild as their gift. Yes... A big splurge!  We were there the week leading up to Christmas. For us to buy 9 more party tickets, was just too much more to do. So the whole time we were there, we never saw any special Christmas parades or fireworks. So I have been forever thankful that we on the West Coast still get those privileges.
> 
> Oh, and we are staying at the Grand. I've always wanted to stay there at Christmas time. So excited! One of my favorite things is listening to the Dickens Choir in the lobby. Love them!
> 
> So last night, I started to read everything from the beginning. It's going to take awhile!
> 
> So what are your DL Holiday plans for this year?
> I'm sure you have mentioned it somewhere, but haven't read it yet.
> 
> PS- I knew that all of this organizing had to take hours and hours! I for one sincerely appreciate it!
> Thanks again!



*Melody --*

To me it seems like someone in Disney's management freaked out because Main Street lost some revenue and decided that the Candlelight Ceremony wasn't worth having for more than a weekend so they didn't even try to come up with a back-up plan.  But I agree -- it seems like they could have done 10 nights of it, or even 5 nights (2 shows a night).  Maybe 2 weeknights, and then a Fri-Sat-Sun.  Something more than 2 nights, with invitation-only seating.

I just think that a Christmas party at DLR at this stage of the game is a bad idea unless they come up with some brand new entertainment to put in it, or unless they have it in DCA.  If they try to take the longstanding fireworks, parade and snow away and make them party exclusives they will get bombarded with complaints.  The Halloween parties don't even feel exclusive or non-crowded.  There are too many people at the MHP.  A Christmas party would be no different.  Plus, it would be expensive.

One thing I really enjoyed about staying at the GCH during the holidays (6 years ago) was that our room was in such a location where we could hear the carolers singing in the lobby if we opened the door to the room, and we could also listen to the pianist.  We could hear the people shouting out requests and singing along with the carolers.  It really is a festive atmosphere in that GCH lobby, and even though I have not stayed there in a long time I still like to enjoy the surroundings!

Oh goodness!  No need to read everything from the beginning unless you actually have the time and want to do that.  I find that it's usually a good idea to kind of skim down the first page and see if any of the links catch your eye or interest, and then skim the last couple of pages of a thread.  Otherwise, no one really has time for all of the reading.  If you want to get caught up on our Theme Week Countdown, however, we began that on page 62 and are still going strong!

It probably took me weeks to get done with this thread!  I couldn't work on it all in one sitting, of course, but even in little blocks of time here and there it was over the course of weeks.  And I still go in and tweak things on the first page even now.  It's always a work in progress!

I have not really talked about any of my plans yet (not in any final way) so you haven't missed anything.  Often times I find that if I announce what I think I might do or want to do or plan to do, I jinx myself and it falls through!




tksbaskets said:


> We got really lucky with Jack. He was pretty much all by himself back in New Orleans Square by that little fountain. Kind of like you were walking from the train station to the street Blue Bayou is on.



*TK --*

Are you talking about the Court of Angels?  I saw Jack there in 2011.

Jack was definitely not by himself last year, in December, but that may have been because he was out in the open in NOS, and not hidden away.  Everyone could see him.



beckykarstetter said:


> Sheri, I said the other day I'd only been able to find the slow churned peppermint in an Anchorage Safeway.  I was there the other day and they had the Grand version.  Dreyer's is definitely making it.  I snapped up two.



*beckykarstetter --*

Noooooooooooooo!  This cannot be!  Why are my L.A. stores only getting in that silly Slow Churned nonsense?  You've got the real stuff in Alaska.  PHXscuba has the real stuff in Arizona.  ttiig34 has the real stuff in NorCal.  Jamie will probably end up finding the non-Slow Churned stuff the next time she checks.  But my stores -- both the grocery stores and the drug stores -- insist on only carrying Slow Churned.  This is madness!  Madness, I tell you!


----------



## farmfresh

OK Christmas threaders, help me decide!

We are heading to DLR for 3 nights 13-16 December.  Originally it was just our family of four, but now we have another family joining us who have never been to Disney before (well the parents have many years ago). Altogether we'll have four kids with us, all girls, 13-16.

Now - my plan when it was just us was to arrive on Friday early afternoon, check in and do the Holiday tour, as a good way to spend the afternoon adn side step the crowds.  But now I'm thinking maybe  we should do something different.

I'm thinking we should swap to making a Cathay circle dinner booking and seeing the new WOC show on that first day. We could go into Disney first and see Main street etc, then go across, have dinner and maybe even ride something like the Little Mermaid, or pick up a Fast pass .

Instead of the tour, we might think about a Fantasmic booking - but I'd quite like to experience the snow on Mainstreet - maybe that could happen Saturday night , and we could do Fantasmic on the Sunday.

Funnily enough, I think one of the older girls (who hasn't been) is worried about being bored...so that's why I think we might skip the tour and focus more on activities.

Anyway, let me know what you think! Any other Christmas ideas appreciated!


----------



## jacs1234

The new world of color show starts on the 15th.


----------



## Orbitron

New Christmas event at Disney California Adventure, looks like something to look forward to!

Disney ¡Viva Navidad! Brings a Festive Celebration to Disney California Adventure Park!


----------



## TinkLoverSam

jacs1234 said:


> The new world of color show starts on the 15th.



Of November they'll be there in December


----------



## julieheyer

Candlelight processional ?


I've never been to dlr when this event is happening.... Can I get some more details? 

Where does it happen? Is it invitation only? How crowded does it get? Will it make DL more crowded or will dca be more crowded as everyone will go tree to avoid crowds in DL?

We're supposed to drive out to ca on Monday the 9, but are toying w/ going a day earlier. Is it worth it for Sunday? Will it be insane? I'm a big fan of less crowded, but for an extra day it might be worth it!! .

What do you think?


----------



## Sherry E

julieheyer said:


> Candlelight processional ?
> 
> 
> I've never been to dlr when this event is happening.... Can I get some more details?
> 
> Where does it happen? Is it invitation only? How crowded does it get? Will it make DL more crowded or will dca be more crowded as everyone will go tree to avoid crowds in DL?
> 
> We're supposed to drive out to ca on Monday the 9, but are toying w/ going a day earlier. Is it worth it for Sunday? Will it be insane? I'm a big fan of less crowded, but for an extra day it might be worth it!! .
> 
> What do you think?



Julie --

Unless you'll be at DLR on 12/7 and 12/8, the Candlelight Ceremony will not have any impact on your trip (unless something has suddenly changed that I am unaware of).

It takes place in Town Square.  There will be a celebrity narrator.  There are two performances per night.  There are seats set up in Town Square, and those are invitation-only.  People get invitations through different sources.  Otherwise, the general public inside Disneyland crowds around the seats to watch the show from afar.

There will be a lot of people all around Town Square and on Main Street before and during this event.  Some people say that Saturdays are really bad, but I was there on a Sunday Candlelight day 2 years ago and I didn't find the crowds in Disneyland to be really bad until mid-to-late afternoon.

I don't know if the crowds pick up in DCA or not.

As soon as Candlelight is over, a lot of crowds clear out and Monday, 12/9 should be great.

You can learn more about Candlelight on page 1, in the Seasonal Events/Activities post.


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

Checked Lucky's today...still only slow churned  I'm hoping we'll get some of the regular later in the season, but not holding out too much hope since they already have the slow churned and their own store generic (which is horrible!). I might have to break down and buy the slow churned.


----------



## Phoenixrising

HMMM...I'm wondering if the Target that will be opening within walking distance of where I live will have it. It's due to open on or around Nov 4th, so will have to check and see if they are going to stock it.  We are finally getting a Target up here, and I' m curious as to what their prices will be. Right now I'm grumbling about packing for the trip. I tend to pack light by nature, and while I'm packing enough to fill a backpack for 6 days, am taking 2 suitcases nested within each other due to the Christmas shopping I'm doing while on vacation in DL. I would love to travel with just a backpack, but know that I wouldn't be able to bring back any souvenirs. So it's an evil necessity to bring the suitcases, even though I don't need them, at least on the outbound leg of the trip. I've been enjoying the pics, and am really looking forward to my trip next month.


----------



## egritz

Ugh, I just caught up after not checking for about a week. These PP+ pictures have done me in, I'm almost sick with anticipation for our upcoming trip...2 months from today we will BE THERE!  I need to figure out my dining reservations, still debating between Minnie & Friends (which we prefer over Goofy's Kitchen) &/or Surf's Up which we've never done. I just love being in the park already so when we're done eating we are already in midst of the fun.  I'm worried I'll be tying up too much time by doing both too.

I need to order my PP+ card too. To the previous poster who asked if it is worth it, I say YES!  Our April trip we managed to get over 100 pictures in 2 half days & 1 full day - and that didn't include any ride photos (We didn't do any rides). You just have to really keep an eye out for the photographers and every time you see one, set your stuff down and have some pictures taken. I'm really excited to do this with all the Christmas decorations....and then the Christmas borders, oh my (I go crazy with the borders....I never print them like that but I figure I can never go back to add the borders, so might as well add them now so I have them later should I want them).

And as for mini-photo shoot like the other person suggested, chat the photographer up. We had one girl who we waited for her camera to re-boot (it was several minutes) at the fountains in DCA (at the main junction at the end of the main street...is that Buena Vista?) Anyway she took us around that fountain to get different angles, then she saw the trolley coming & even though she had a line by now, she moved us and had us wait to pose for pictures with the trolley, it was really nice.

Sherry, your pic in front of the Castle with the icicles gave me chills. I told my co-worker that is the picture I want 5 versions of!  Me & DH, Me & DH & DD, My parents, my parents with DD, and all 5 of us. 

Sorry for the rambling, had to get some excited energy out!!


----------



## dolphingirl47

I sorted out my leave for next year today. If all goes according to plan, I will be at Disneyland from November 11th to 14th and then again November 29th to December 4th. 

Corinna


----------



## Sherry E

I will reply to some of the recent posts that have come in a bit later.  I haven't had time thus far.

I added a new post to page 1 -- it's a post solely for important holiday season-related dates and days to remember and nothing else, because over time I see that specific dates are very important to people in terms of planning their trips (they want to know if they are going to see certain things or avoid them).

I had been keeping post #2 on page 1 empty in case a Christmas party suddenly popped up out of nowhere and I needed a space to add info about it, but since we are in the clear as far as that goes for this year I filled post #2 with all of the dates & days.

Here is the post - http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=46975129&postcount=2


Let me know if there is anything I forgot to add in, or if something has been confirmed or announced that I listed as unconfirmed or unofficial.

I also tweaked a few of the other sections on page 1 a little bit, again, including adding a new title to the Trip Reports post!


----------



## Pesky

farmfresh said:


> OK Christmas threaders, help me decide!
> 
> We are heading to DLR for 3 nights 13-16 December.  Originally it was just our family of four, but now we have another family joining us who have never been to Disney before (well the parents have many years ago). Altogether we'll have four kids with us, all girls, 13-16.
> 
> Now - my plan when it was just us was to arrive on Friday early afternoon, check in and do the Holiday tour, as a good way to spend the afternoon adn side step the crowds.  But now I'm thinking maybe  we should do something different.
> 
> I'm thinking we should swap to making a Cathay circle dinner booking and seeing the new WOC show on that first day. We could go into Disney first and see Main street etc, then go across, have dinner and maybe even ride something like the Little Mermaid, or pick up a Fast pass .
> 
> Instead of the tour, we might think about a Fantasmic booking - but I'd quite like to experience the snow on Mainstreet - maybe that could happen Saturday night , and we could do Fantasmic on the Sunday.
> 
> Funnily enough, I think one of the older girls (who hasn't been) is worried about being bored...so that's why I think we might skip the tour and focus more on activities.
> 
> Anyway, let me know what you think! Any other Christmas ideas appreciated!



Just keeping your question in play as this upcoming visit will be my first in many years!  I was very interested in doing the tour and many people LOVE it.  However, when I read a TR where the folks were there during the rain and the tour went on with the parade cancelled.  Quite frankly, for us, the main value would be the seats for the parade.  So I am doing exactly what you are thinking -- taking the money earmarked for the tour and spending the money instead on a F! dessert seating.  I'm lucky in that I will have FIL with me who is likely to be quite happy camping out on a bench for a while and saving us a seat for the parade!

Be sure to see the Viva Navidad link in an earlier post too for something else to see.  Excited to see that and know the kids will get a kick out of it.  Betting Sherry can respond with more ideas.


----------



## farmfresh

Thanks Pesky! Yes we did the Halloween Tour and enjoyed it, but thought that newcomers might want to see more on arrival too! Being swayed towards F! seating instead. And yes, did see the PP on the new parade - looks fun.

Really looking forward to the trip and secretly enjoying the planning too!


----------



## julieheyer

Sherry E said:


> Julie --
> 
> Unless you'll be at DLR on 12/7 and 12/8, the Candlelight Ceremony will not have any impact on your trip (unless something has suddenly changed that I am unaware of).
> 
> It takes place in Town Square.  There will be a celebrity narrator.  There are two performances per night.  There are seats set up in Town Square, and those are invitation-only.  People get invitations through different sources.  Otherwise, the general public inside Disneyland crowds around the seats to watch the show from afar.
> 
> There will be a lot of people all around Town Square and on Main Street before and during this event.  Some people say that Saturdays are really bad, but I was there on a Sunday Candlelight day 2 years ago and I didn't find the crowds in Disneyland to be really bad until mid-to-late afternoon.
> 
> I don't know if the crowds pick up in DCA or not.
> 
> As soon as Candlelight is over, a lot of crowds clear out and Monday, 12/9 should be great.
> 
> You can learn more about Candlelight on page 1, in the Seasonal Events/Activities post.



Thank you sweet Sherry!! We are considering going out a day or 2 early. That would be CP weekend , but several of our good friends will be going that weekend, and we'd love to do it with them. Plus, dh could join us, w/o missing work. Not sure I want to deal with the crowds, but wonder if while the CP is going on, the rest of the park may be less full? That might be nice!

I got to enjoy the CP at Epcot years ago. It's lovely!!

Thanks again for this wonderful thread!! I appreciate you!!


----------



## ksromack

We saw CP last year at Epcot too........Jodi Benson (Ariel) narrated ours and I would love to see it again this year.  

Sherry, when do you think they will announce how they will handle it this year....who the narrators will be.....how they choose participants?

We are getting APs but don't have them right this moment....we'll pay for them once we arrive.  I'm guessing we're not on an AP "list"......


----------



## Sherry E

*If anyone calls and books the holiday tour today or tomorrow (or whenever it opens), let us know!  I am thinking it should be open for booking by tomorrow.

In 3 weeks the 2013 Hallmark Channel Countdown to Christmas (2-month long) movie marathon begins!  I wonder if the movie schedule is already up on the Hallmark Channel website.  I haven't checked.

I am in the process of rounding up the photos to go in my last couple of posts for this current Characters--PhotoPass--Santa Claus Theme Week, as well as putting together the new Theme Week that begins in 2 days.

But first, I finally have a quick moment to reply/comment on a few of the recent posts in the thread...*




farmfresh said:


> OK Christmas threaders, help me decide!
> 
> We are heading to DLR for 3 nights 13-16 December.  Originally it was just our family of four, but now we have another family joining us who have never been to Disney before (well the parents have many years ago). Altogether we'll have four kids with us, all girls, 13-16.
> 
> Now - my plan when it was just us was to arrive on Friday early afternoon, check in and do the Holiday tour, as a good way to spend the afternoon adn side step the crowds.  But now I'm thinking maybe  we should do something different.
> 
> I'm thinking we should swap to making a Cathay circle dinner booking and seeing the new WOC show on that first day. We could go into Disney first and see Main street etc, then go across, have dinner and maybe even ride something like the Little Mermaid, or pick up a Fast pass .
> 
> Instead of the tour, we might think about a Fantasmic booking - but I'd quite like to experience the snow on Mainstreet - maybe that could happen Saturday night , and we could do Fantasmic on the Sunday.
> 
> Funnily enough, I think one of the older girls (who hasn't been) is worried about being bored...so that's why I think we might skip the tour and focus more on activities.
> 
> Anyway, let me know what you think! Any other Christmas ideas appreciated!



*farmfresh --*

Hmmm.... I can see what you mean about wanting to do something different so the older kids don't get bored.

I should preface this by saying that the dates have not been released yet, but just in case the Ralph Brennan's Jazz Kitchen (in DTD) Gingerbread House-building workshop is going on during your trip, would that be of interest to you or to the kids?  I know that the workshop only takes place on 2 or 3 dates in December (currently, the Haunted Gingerbread House workshop is being featured on the Jazz Kitchen Facebook page), and I don't know if one of those dates will be during your trip but it looks like a lot of fun.  

The good thing about the holiday tour (other than the parade seats) is that you can get right on It's a Small World Holiday (there is no Fast Pass for that, from what I've seen, and the lines can get very long) and right on Haunted Mansion Holiday.  Plus, you also get the cookies and fudge samples and all of that.  Will the kids want to wait in a very long line for It's a Small World Holiday?  (I am assuming they will enjoy Haunted Mansion Holiday, but IASWH to teenagers may be a different story!).


Maybe the older kids will like the Mad T Party in DCA?  Last year they did a holiday-themed show and there was snowfall at the end of it, but because the Mad T Party band is a bit edgier and more hip than your average Disney band the kids may appreciate it?  

There are activities I could suggest that are good for the adults -- spending some time in the GCH lobby and taking in the atmosphere, for example -- but for teenagers or older kids that could be sheer misery!

I don't know -- I am hoping that between Winter Dreams, Fantasmic, the Believe in Holiday Magic fireworks, the Christmas Fantasy Parade, Viva Navidad, the Jingle Jangle Jamboree, IASWH, Haunted Mansion Holiday, the Jingle Jangle Jamboree, the "Winter Village" (probably an ice rink) in DTD, the assorted rides and treats, etc., there will be no possible way anyone could be bored!!




Orbitron said:


> New Christmas event at Disney California Adventure, looks like something to look forward to!
> 
> Disney ¡Viva Navidad! Brings a Festive Celebration to Disney California Adventure Park!



Thanks, *Orbitron*!

I added that link to the Seasonal Events/Activities post on Page 1.  Every time I think I have got the posts on Page 1 updated with new links, the Parks Blog puts out yet another one.  We are only in Halloween Time now.  Once we get past October 31 I expect there will be lots of holiday blogs and articles coming our way!




Phoenixrising said:


> HMMM...I'm wondering if the Target that will be opening within walking distance of where I live will have it. It's due to open on or around Nov 4th, so will have to check and see if they are going to stock it.  We are finally getting a Target up here, and I' m curious as to what their prices will be. Right now I'm grumbling about packing for the trip. I tend to pack light by nature, and while I'm packing enough to fill a backpack for 6 days, am taking 2 suitcases nested within each other due to the Christmas shopping I'm doing while on vacation in DL. I would love to travel with just a backpack, but know that I wouldn't be able to bring back any souvenirs. So it's an evil necessity to bring the suitcases, even though I don't need them, at least on the outbound leg of the trip. I've been enjoying the pics, and am really looking forward to my trip next month.



*Trish --*

I will be very, very curious to hear if your Target has the Dreyer's (or Edy's) Peppermint Wonderland ice cream in stock, and whether or not is it Slow Churned.  Unless I move to Arizona, Alaska or Northern California, I am thinking my only hope of getting the "real" stuff is actually at Disneyland!

Your trip is coming up so soon!  I can't believe time has flown by that fast.  I remember when you first joined the thread as you established that you were going to be making a holiday trip.  It seems like someone took a chunk out of the year somewhere along the line!  Not that I'm complaining -- I was hoping that Fall, Halloween Time and the holidays would hurry and get here, but it really seems like Summer zoomed by much faster than I expected.

You have to be able to bring back some souvenirs and collectibles, so those suitcases are necessary.  There will be a lot of merchandise to inspect!  Don't forget to check out the shops in the Disneyland Hotel and the Grand Californian Hotel as well (I suggest those because they are easily accessible from Downtown Disney).




egritz said:


> Ugh, I just caught up after not checking for about a week. These PP+ pictures have done me in, I'm almost sick with anticipation for our upcoming trip...2 months from today we will BE THERE!  I need to figure out my dining reservations, still debating between Minnie & Friends (which we prefer over Goofy's Kitchen) &/or Surf's Up which we've never done. I just love being in the park already so when we're done eating we are already in midst of the fun.  I'm worried I'll be tying up too much time by doing both too.
> 
> I need to order my PP+ card too. To the previous poster who asked if it is worth it, I say YES!  Our April trip we managed to get over 100 pictures in 2 half days & 1 full day - and that didn't include any ride photos (We didn't do any rides). You just have to really keep an eye out for the photographers and every time you see one, set your stuff down and have some pictures taken. I'm really excited to do this with all the Christmas decorations....and then the Christmas borders, oh my (I go crazy with the borders....I never print them like that but I figure I can never go back to add the borders, so might as well add them now so I have them later should I want them).
> 
> And as for mini-photo shoot like the other person suggested, chat the photographer up. We had one girl who we waited for her camera to re-boot (it was several minutes) at the fountains in DCA (at the main junction at the end of the main street...is that Buena Vista?) Anyway she took us around that fountain to get different angles, then she saw the trolley coming & even though she had a line by now, she moved us and had us wait to pose for pictures with the trolley, it was really nice.
> 
> Sherry, your pic in front of the Castle with the icicles gave me chills. I told my co-worker that is the picture I want 5 versions of!  Me & DH, Me & DH & DD, My parents, my parents with DD, and all 5 of us.
> 
> Sorry for the rambling, had to get some excited energy out!!



*egritz --*

What ended up happening with your co-workers?  Did you find people to cover those other shifts so you could get away?

Well, as for a character meal -- you already know you enjoy Minnie & Friends so that's already a home run for you.  Also, there is a chance that at least a couple of the characters at M&F will be wearing Winter sweaters or scarves (like they used to go at Goofy's many moons ago).  I've seen photos taken at M&F during the holidays, and some of them are in holiday garb.

At the same time, Surf's Up has Mickey in Lifeguard gear.  The restaurant is usually not all that crowded.  Stitch and Daisy Duck are there, and they are pretty rare.  The character interaction -- while there are fewer characters in the restaurant -- is great.  They are very attentive -- to kids, to adults, to anyone who is receptive.  I mean, as soon as we sat down in our chairs we were greeted by a character.  I didn't even have a chance to take my bag off of my shoulders and settle in before Minnie (or whoever it was that got to us first) was standing there.   I barely had a chance to get a bite of food in between character visits.  I still greatly prefer the Goofy's Kitchen array of food at the buffet (a wider variety than at Surf's Up), but since you don't like Goofy's you might really enjoy Surf's Up!

Thank you -- I love the Castle picture too!  It was taken after 11:00 p.m. (it is unheard of that I even got my friends to stay out that late), and we were lucky to get a photographer that was very diligent about making sure to get some decent shots for each guest.  He took his time with it, which made for a slower line of people waiting their turn but was worth it in the end.  

I am going to post (today or tomorrow) the nighttime Castle photo that you don't want to get (just for the purposes of showing the difference between the "good" Castle shot and the "not good" shot) -- the one without the icicle lights!  It was a different PhotoPass photographer who took this picture, and even though the Castle is always pretty at night, when the icicle lights are not on the PhotoPass pictures have less of that magical 'wow' factor!  The lights turned off just as I got to the line!





dolphingirl47 said:


> I sorted out my leave for next year today. If all goes according to plan, I will be at Disneyland from November 11th to 14th and then again November 29th to December 4th.
> 
> Corinna



*Corinna --*

Yay!  So you will get a taste of the opening days of the season on the first visit, and then when you come back for the second you will be there in time to see the hotel decor/carolers/Santas.  And, by then, maybe a party too...  Maybe Disney will have figured out a way to have the Candlelight Ceremony on more nights by 2014 as well.


----------



## egritz

Sherry E said:


> What ended up happening with your co-workers?  Did you find people to cover those other shifts so you could get away?



Your memory NEVER ceases to amaze me Sherry! It is looking good. I actually took a look at the schedule yesterday and it looks like I only need 10 hours (here & there among the days) that I still need to find coverage for. Everyone keeps telling me not to worry, but I really would love to have "approved" on my time off request!  I'm getting so stinkin' excited it is hard to not talk my co-worker's ears off all day. 

Thanks for your feedback on the character breakfast thing too. The more & more I think of it, I think I'm going to book Minnie's for Thursday morning (if it is a EE day I'll try to do it during EE since we'll use our 1 EE day on Tuesday; otherwise I think I'll make the ADR for 10:30). And then book Surf's Up  for Saturday at 10:30 and just plan to only spend 2 hours in the park that morning.  Just hate to only spend 2 hours on both the first & last days in the park, seems like such a waste, but the 5 day PH tickets have already been purchased.


----------



## dolphingirl47

Sherry E said:


> *Corinna --*
> 
> Yay!  So you will get a taste of the opening days of the season on the first visit, and then when you come back for the second you will be there in time to see the hotel decor/carolers/Santas.  And, by then, maybe a party too...  Maybe Disney will have figured out a way to have the Candlelight Ceremony on more nights by 2014 as well.



I would love to experience the Candlelight Processional at Disneyland, but even if they added a few dates, I think we are leaving too early. I actually just moved our vacation plans a week backwards, which means that I have to fly from Los Angeles to Honolulu on my big birthday, but the trade off for that is that I get to spend Thanksgiving at Aulani and should see the resorts all decorated. Seeing the resorts in all their holiday splendor was one of the highlights of our Walt Disney World trip last year and I would have disappointed to miss this at Disneyland.

Corinna


----------



## ksromack

Sherry E said:


> If anyone calls and books the holiday tour today or tomorrow (or whenever it opens), let us know!  I am thinking it should be open for booking by tomorrow.


This is to be booked 30 days out, right?  Oh, I guess a month from now will be the start of the holiday season....omgosh, it really is coming quickly now!



Sherry E said:


> I should preface this by saying that the dates have not been released yet, but just in case the Ralph Brennan's Jazz Kitchen (in DTD) Gingerbread House-building workshop is going on during your trip, would that be of interest to you or to the kids?  I know that the workshop only takes place on 2 or 3 dates in December (currently, the Haunted Gingerbread House workshop is being featured on the Jazz Kitchen Facebook page), and I don't know if one of those dates will be during your trip but it looks like a lot of fun. .


We want to eat at the Jazz Kitchen.....but I expect it will be fairly crowded our first night there.....a friday night, after 8pm.  We may just have to be satisfied grabbing some EOS and hitting the sack early that first night.......I love Gingerbread.....



Sherry E said:


> The good thing about the holiday tour (other than the parade seats) is that you can get right on It's a Small World Holiday (there is no Fast Pass for that, from what I've seen, and the lines can get very long) .


So another "quirk" for booking with the AP discount besides getting a free 5x7" photopass picture is getting a free "Fast Pass"....but it doesn't say anything about any limitations....so I wonder if we _could_ use them on IASW or if we would just want to hold them for an emergency....or what about Radiator Springs?  I JUST watched Cars again, just to get in the Disney mood and I had forgotten how good that movie was.  I'm ready for Carsland!


Sherry E said:


> I don't know -- I am hoping that between Winter Dreams, Fantasmic, the Believe in Holiday Magic fireworks, the Christmas Fantasy Parade, Viva Navidad, the Jingle Jangle Jamboree, IASWH, Haunted Mansion Holiday, the Jingle Jangle Jamboree, the "Winter Village" (probably an ice rink) in DTD, the assorted rides and treats, etc., there will be no possible way anyone could be bored!!.


I'm going to have to read up on Jingle Jangle Jamboree......that's the holiday area, right?  Where the reindeer used to be?  Where the Hillbillies play?




Sherry E said:


> I will be very, very curious to hear if your Target has the Dreyer's (or Edy's) Peppermint Wonderland ice cream in stock, and whether or not is it Slow Churned.  Unless I move to Arizona, Alaska or Northern California, I am thinking my only hope of getting the "real" stuff is actually at Disneyland!.


Is Dreyers the same as Breyers?  I don't think I know of this Dreyers brand.  I LOVE the Natural Vanilla ice cream of Breyers....but I did see a Peppermint flavor of ice cream the other day at the grocery store.  I like chocolate chip mint......I think I would like Peppermint with White Choc chips!  



Sherry E said:


> Well, as for a character meal -- you already know you enjoy Minnie & Friends so that's already a home run for you.  Also, there is a chance that at least a couple of the characters at M&F will be wearing Winter sweaters or scarves (like they used to go at Goofy's many moons ago).  I've seen photos taken at M&F during the holidays, and some of them are in holiday garb.



Gosh, I'm really thinking I need to only do 2 of the character breakfasts.....Goofy's Kitchen is a for sure so now I'm tetering between M&F and Surf's Up.......and Surf's Up is at our hotel and I'm thinking we could do that our last day, which is a monday.  3 character breakfasts for 2 adults seems a little much.


----------



## Sherry E

DisneyJamieCA said:


> Checked Lucky's today...still only slow churned  I'm hoping we'll get some of the regular later in the season, but not holding out too much hope since they already have the slow churned and their own store generic (which is horrible!). I might have to break down and buy the slow churned.



*Jamie --*

I am hoping the Slow Churned has a better flavor this year.  I still have no clue why certain areas would get the non-Slow Churned and others only get Slow Churned, nor do I know why there are two varieties of pumpkin ice cream (Grand and Slow Churned) floating around.  




Pesky said:


> ...Betting Sherry can respond with more ideas.



Thanks, *Pesky* -- I don't know if I necessarily had any good ideas to offer, but I had a couple of ideas at least!




julieheyer said:


> Thank you sweet Sherry!! We are considering going out a day or 2 early. That would be CP weekend , but several of our good friends will be going that weekend, and we'd love to do it with them. Plus, dh could join us, w/o missing work. Not sure I want to deal with the crowds, but wonder if while the CP is going on, the rest of the park may be less full? That might be nice!
> 
> I got to enjoy the CP at Epcot years ago. It's lovely!!
> 
> Thanks again for this wonderful thread!! I appreciate you!!



*Julie --*

You're very welcome.  I'm glad to help in any way I can.  Thank you for the kind words of appreciation!

You know, that's a good point -- at the time the CP is happening in DL, it is likely that the other areas of DL (in other words, anywhere except Main Street or Town Square) could be less crowded.  On the other hand, the opposite could happen -- everyone who does not want to see the CP and does not want to go to DCA could head to all of the other lands in DL.  It's hard to say what will happen.

I think that there will be other folks -- like myself -- who saw the CP for the first time last year and knew they wanted to see it again.  It is just wonderful in the outdoor Town Square location.  However, they may not realize that it is only taking place on 2 nights this year, therefore possibly bringing even more people in to see the CP than there have been in previous years.  In other words, "new" fans of the CP who caught it for the first time in 2012 may want to crowd into DL on 12/7 and 12/8 to see it this year, as it will be their only chance.  I don't know that this will happen, but it is possible.



ksromack said:


> We saw CP last year at Epcot too........Jodi Benson (Ariel) narrated ours and I would love to see it again this year.
> 
> Sherry, when do you think they will announce how they will handle it this year....who the narrators will be.....how they choose participants?
> 
> We are getting APs but don't have them right this moment....we'll pay for them once we arrive.  I'm guessing we're not on an AP "list"......



*Kathy --*

Last year's Candlelight Ceremony set-up was an exception.  The 20-night run was not the norm at all.

The way it usually works for the regular 2-night CP schedule is that only people on a mysterious list of invited guests can sit in the chairs set up in front of the Town Square stage.  I have no idea who the people on this exclusive list are, but I have heard that they could be Club 33 members, media people, family members of Disney/ABC/Pixar employees, and other people with connections.

During the CP performances (2 shows on each night), the seats are filled but there are many, many, many people crowded all around the perimeter of the seating area -- in other words, all around Town Square, which causes a big traffic jam as people want to get in and out of the park.  Main Street gets backed up as well.  People stand in the allowed viewing locations around Town Square to watch the CP from afar, and some of them may begin waiting hours earlier.

This is why the CP in the Town Square location is a controversial issue.  On the one hand, the people who have been invited to see it for decades (and there are some "older" folks who come back every year) love seeing it in that setting.  On the other hand, it causes a foot traffic issue in that general vicinity.  

I am guessing that the narrator will be the same for both nights, as has been the case in the past.  It could be John Stamos again (Disney likes him, and the crowds like him!).  It could be one of the go-to people who does the CP at WDW or at DLR, like Whoopi Goldberg, Neil Patrick Harris, Edward James Olmos, Gary Sinise, Kurt Russell, Andy Garcia, etc.  Disney probably knows who it will be right now, but because they are not making a big point of advertising it to the non-invited public this year they probably don't know how to handle it!  

Disney kind of dropped the ball, in my opinion.  They have to know that they gained a lot of new CP fans last year over the course of 20 nights, and now to reduce it back down to only 2 nights and invitation-only seats with little fanfare is going to be disappointing for many of those people, and will probably draw in more people to Town Square than what there used to be 2 years ago!

I was hoping that Disney would have figured out something at the last minute, just to add in a few new CP nights (maybe not 20 nights, but more than 2), but I don't think it will happen as the participants/choir members were only advised about the 12/7 and 12/8 performances.

So I think the only way to view the CP will be to stand in the allowed viewing area around Town Square... and if that is anything like the madness that was the Unleash the Villains event at DLR last month, I will not be standing there!  I loved the CP when I saw it last year -- but I was lucky enough to walk up at the right time and get seats that were being held for the no-shows!!  I doubt there will be any empty seats for a 2-night event.


----------



## mom2rtk

Speaking of holiday shows........

Just an FYI "Nightmare Before Christmas" will be on ABC Family a week from tonight. We have never seen it, so it's already set on my DVR!


----------



## cmwade77

ksromack said:
			
		

> We saw CP last year at Epcot too........Jodi Benson (Ariel) narrated ours and I would love to see it again this year.
> 
> Sherry, when do you think they will announce how they will handle it this year....who the narrators will be.....how they choose participants?
> 
> We are getting APs but don't have them right this moment....we'll pay for them once we arrive.  I'm guessing we're not on an AP "list"......



By all reports it has gone back to only doing it for the one weekend this year. Which means only one narrator and no AP deals. Likely if there are ashy packages offered it will be high end packages, such as a $2,000 packageoffered only to paid D23 members.

Other than that the chairs are invited guests, which are people that work for the various vendors that service Disneyland. Candlelight was always meant as a thank you to them.

It could also be Dick van Dyke as the narrator, he always loves to do it.

As to why they would change it back to only 2 nights, by all accounts Disney lost so much in sales on CP nights on main Street that they barely broke even for the entire Park those days and on some lost money.


----------



## longtimedisneylurker

ksromack said:


> Is Dreyers the same as Breyers?  I don't think I know of this Dreyers brand.  I LOVE the Natural Vanilla ice cream of Breyers....but I did see a Peppermint flavor of ice cream the other day at the grocery store.  I like chocolate chip mint......I think I would like Peppermint with White Choc chips!



Dreyer's and Breyers aren't the same. Dreyer's goes by the brand Edy's back east I think. Do you have Edy's?


----------



## dolphingirl47

I think we can be reasonably sure that the narrator for the Candlelight Processional won't be Whoopi Goldberg as she is the narrator for the Candlelight Processional at Epcot that same weekend. I have booked one of the Candlelight Processional dinner packages on the Saturday to see her.

Corinna


----------



## greenkai3000

Does anyone know if they have posted the calendar of refurbishments for the month of December yet?


----------



## Sherry E

egritz said:


> Your memory NEVER ceases to amaze me Sherry! It is looking good. I actually took a look at the schedule yesterday and it looks like I only need 10 hours (here & there among the days) that I still need to find coverage for. Everyone keeps telling me not to worry, but I really would love to have "approved" on my time off request!  I'm getting so stinkin' excited it is hard to not talk my co-worker's ears off all day.
> 
> Thanks for your feedback on the character breakfast thing too. The more & more I think of it, I think I'm going to book Minnie's for Thursday morning (if it is a EE day I'll try to do it during EE since we'll use our 1 EE day on Tuesday; otherwise I think I'll make the ADR for 10:30). And then book Surf's Up  for Saturday at 10:30 and just plan to only spend 2 hours in the park that morning.  Just hate to only spend 2 hours on both the first & last days in the park, seems like such a waste, but the 5 day PH tickets have already been purchased.



*egritz --*

Is it possible to get to Surf's Up really early, like at 7 a.m. or 7:30 a.m., so you can get into the park and have a little more than 2 hours?  Or will that not work?  I know that some people can't get up that early.



dolphingirl47 said:


> I would love to experience the Candlelight Processional at Disneyland, but even if they added a few dates, I think we are leaving too early. I actually just moved our vacation plans a week backwards, which means that I have to fly from Los Angeles to Honolulu on my big birthday, but the trade off for that is that I get to spend Thanksgiving at Aulani and should see the resorts all decorated. Seeing the resorts in all their holiday splendor was one of the highlights of our Walt Disney World trip last year and I would have disappointed to miss this at Disneyland.
> 
> Corinna



*Corinna --*

I think that seeing the hotels -- even if they are not as elaborately decorated as the hotels at WDW -- helps to enhance the overall holiday experience, so I'm glad you'll get to do that in 2014.  And Thanksgiving at Aulani should be awesome!  Actually, I'm sure that any time at Aulani should be awesome (one day I'll get there)!




ksromack said:


> This is to be booked 30 days out, right?  Oh, I guess a month from now will be the start of the holiday season....omgosh, it really is coming quickly now!
> 
> We want to eat at the Jazz Kitchen.....but I expect it will be fairly crowded our first night there.....a friday night, after 8pm.  We may just have to be satisfied grabbing some EOS and hitting the sack early that first night.......I love Gingerbread.....
> 
> So another "quirk" for booking with the AP discount besides getting a free 5x7" photopass picture is getting a free "Fast Pass"....but it doesn't say anything about any limitations....so I wonder if we _could_ use them on IASW or if we would just want to hold them for an emergency....or what about Radiator Springs?  I JUST watched Cars again, just to get in the Disney mood and I had forgotten how good that movie was.  I'm ready for Carsland!
> 
> I'm going to have to read up on Jingle Jangle Jamboree......that's the holiday area, right?  Where the reindeer used to be?  Where the Hillbillies play?
> 
> Is Dreyers the same as Breyers?  I don't think I know of this Dreyers brand.  I LOVE the Natural Vanilla ice cream of Breyers....but I did see a Peppermint flavor of ice cream the other day at the grocery store.  I like chocolate chip mint......I think I would like Peppermint with White Choc chips!
> 
> 
> Gosh, I'm really thinking I need to only do 2 of the character breakfasts.....Goofy's Kitchen is a for sure so now I'm tetering between M&F and Surf's Up.......and Surf's Up is at our hotel and I'm thinking we could do that our last day, which is a monday.  3 character breakfasts for 2 adults seems a little much.



*Kathy --*

Yes, the tour can be booked at 30 days.  Usually the holiday tour begins on the first day of the holiday season.  So I am guessing that it should open up for booking tomorrow (that's the 30-day point).  It is all coming up very quickly!  It seemed like the year was kind of slugging along for a bit of time, and then all of a sudden it zoomed forward.

I've never eaten at Jazz Kitchen myself, but I know that they do have a little takeout stand/window next to the main restaurant.  You might be able to get something from there if you just had a craving for that kind of food and maybe it wouldn't be as crowded as the actual restaurant.  

You know, this will sound bad but I think I like Cars Land, the land, better than _Cars_, the movie!  I don't dislike _Cars_, but it never grabbed me as much as the _Toy Story_ movies did, or _Finding Nemo_, _Monsters, Inc._, etc.  The land, however, is great!  I didn't think that Cars Land was a good idea for a land at all when I first heard that it was in the works, but Disney (with John Lasseter's guidance) did an excellent job on it.  The details are amazing, from the foliage to the deliberate cracks in the ground and oil-stained cement near Flo's, etc.  During the holidays the decorations are so unique and clever.

I think that you can use the Fast Pass that you get with your reservation for any ride that takes a Fast Pass.  I don't _think_ It's a Small World Holiday has a FP machine.  I could be wrong about that, though.  Haunted Mansion Holiday has a FP machine but sometimes it's not working.  

Yes, the Jingle Jangle Jamboree is the area that used to have the reindeer.  Billy Hill and the (Holiday) Hillbillies play there.  Santa is there.  Santa Goofy is also there.  Pluto in reindeer ears is there.  Other characters are there.  You can find the non-peppermint flavored candy cane cotton candy there, as well as cookie decorating and crafts.  Also, there are all kinds of cute, rustic decorations around the cabin area.  The Big Thunder Ranch BBQ in this location too.

Dreyer's and Breyer's are two totally different brands!  In your area, Dreyer's might be called Edy's (just like Best Foods Mayonnaise and Hellmann's Mayonnaise are the same thing, but have different names depending on the location, and my Ralphs store is called Kroger in other states).  Do you have Edy's at your stores?  The Edy's is the one that should have the Peppermint Wonderland ice cream (or Peppermint Stick).

I have never seen a peppermint variety of Breyer's ice cream -- only the green mint/chip -- although I did try the Breyer's limited edition Strawberry Shortcake ice cream during the summer!

Surf's Up is a little more laid back, but there is still a lot of character attention.  And again, Mickey is there.  The issue with that restaurant is that it is tucked kind of out of the way at the PPH, and a lot of people have the impression that the PPH is too far away so they don't walk across the street to get to it and eat at Surf's Up.  That's why it often seems slow in there.  In truth, the PPH is not far away and you just have to know the "short cut" out the front entrance, across the street and through the GCH lobby.  If you follow the signs on the PPH property as to how to get to the parks you will be walking a more roundabout way.  The GCH lobby route is better -- and much more interesting!

Minnie & Friends has lots of characters -- as egritz can attest to -- but is probably a much busier restaurant than Surf's Up.  As you know from reading Laurie/DizNee Luver's trip reports, she loves Surf's Up and I think that Goofy's is her second favorite.  Goofy's is my favorite.  I haven't tried Minnie & Friends yet.  I liked Surf's Up enough to try it again in the future.  And the Critter Breakfast at Storytellers Cafe in the GCH is my least favorite -- it's really quiet and laid back!  (Which is a big bonus for a lot of people.)  I like Storytellers better as a non-character meal, for lunch or dinner.


----------



## egritz

Sherry E said:


> *egritz --*
> 
> Is it possible to get to Surf's Up really early, like at 7 a.m. or 7:30 a.m., so you can get into the park and have a little more than 2 hours?  Or will that not work?  I know that some people can't get up that early.


That's the day we check out of the hotel so we have to get ready and pack up the rest of our stuff and get it checked with Bell Hop. It is entirely possible we could get up early enough to do that, but I don't want to bank on it. We are spending the day before (Friday) at Knot's Berry Farm so I anticipate being done there by 4, and I'm guessing back to the hotel by 5 (depending how long it takes on the bus, which is a whole other issue). I'm hoping to complete most of our packing on Friday night and just have the morning toiletries left but who knows how tired I'll be!!!!


----------



## Sherry E

mom2rtk said:


> Speaking of holiday shows........
> 
> Just an FYI "Nightmare Before Christmas" will be on ABC Family a week from tonight. We have never seen it, so it's already set on my DVR!



*Janet --*

You've never seen it?  Wow!  _Toy Story of Terror_ is coming up this week on ABC, too.  It's only 30 minutes, but it's a little Halloween dose of the _Toy Story_ characters, which will be fun.



cmwade77 said:


> By all reports it has gone back to only doing it for the one weekend this year. Which means only one narrator and no AP deals. Likely if there are ashy packages offered it will be high end packages, such as a $2,000 packageoffered only to paid D23 members.
> 
> Other than that the chairs are invited guests, which are people that work for the various vendors that service Disneyland. Candlelight was always meant as a thank you to them.
> 
> It could also be Dick van Dyke as the narrator, he always loves to do it.
> 
> As to why they would change it back to only 2 nights, by all accounts Disney lost so much in sales on CP nights on main Street that they barely broke even for the entire Park those days and on some lost money.



*cmwade77 --*

Yep.  Sadly, only 2 nights this year -- we were discussing it in this thread probably 5 months ago, or as soon as that internal letter was circulated to choir directors and other participants that announced 12/7 and 12/8 as the nights.  I was hoping that something would have changed since that time, when we first learned of the 2 nights, but it did not.  And yes, we also heard the rumors of Main Street taking a big revenue hit.  Still, though, dropping down from 20 nights to 2 is a huge cutback.  I think there could and should have been a happy medium or middle ground!



dolphingirl47 said:


> I think we can be reasonably sure that the narrator for the Candlelight Processional won't be Whoopi Goldberg as she is the narrator for the Candlelight Processional at Epcot that same weekend. I have booked one of the Candlelight Processional dinner packages on the Saturday to see her.
> 
> Corinna



*Corinna --*

Well, Whoopi can't very well be in two places at once, can she?  I can tell you one thing -- the more popular the narrator, the more of a chance there will be people gathered 'round Town Square to watch from afar!  If they get someone who is not very interesting on a grand level...like, say, Marcia Gay Harden or Patricia Heaton, I don't think the appeal will be as strong.  However, someone like Dick Van Dyke, Kurt Russell, John Stamos -- or, let's say, someone like Julie Andrews or Tom Hanks -- would draw in the masses.  The Disney movie veterans, or the actors with a strong Disney history or pedigree, are big hits.  If Jodie Foster ever narrated, she'd be a huge hit too.



greenkai3000 said:


> Does anyone know if they have posted the calendar of refurbishments for the month of December yet?



*greenkai3000 -*

When I was putting together the list of dates in post #2 on page 1 of this thread (just yesterday), I looked for December info and was curious about refurbs too, but all I really saw was what we already know about BTMRR being down.  At this point the information for November isn't even fully filled in yet on the Disney calendar.


----------



## Pesky

I'd love some input on a rough schedule, as here is what I'm thinking.
Sun:  Arrive; dinner at Storyteller's; hit DLH to get my Photo+ card near Goofy's before the next day.
Mon:  Make the RSR dash!  perfect intro to DLR for DS.  Do the Carsland thing, grab a snack.  Hit Little Mermaid and TSMM and boardwalk area.  Hopefully can do Bug's Land and the Disney Jr. Show.  Maybe Soaring before lunch but we'll see.  Lunch at Flo's or Pacific Wharf.  Head back to the room for a little rest.  When kids are up, off to DL!  Thinking we can start by picking up FP for HMH, then hit Jungle Cruise and PoTC.  Then walk over to Tomorrowland if there is time, see about Star Tours, Buzz Lightyear and check the lines on Autopia.  Hit HMH.  Will have to get in line to get the F! dessert seating assignment.  Hoping we can make it to dinner without issue because of that!  Thinking dinner at BTRBBQ and that would be a nice break to see the animals there.  Then F! dessert seating and off to bed after that.  Whew!
Tues:  Kids will be up and raring to go.  This will be our DL day (mostly).  Figured we'd do a morning in DL.  This is when we'll try to do some of the slow loaders and IASWH.  Hopefully get in the M&G with the Frozen gals and catch the Rapunzel show.  If time permits, check out Toontown.  Lunch at AG as DD will be in princess regalia!  Small rest in the room.  Back to DL to catch the parade if kids are interested.  Tour more of rides in DLR like carousel and tea cups and maybe check out the wait with the fairies and princesses, if DD's appetite is not sated.  Dinner at Blue Bayou.
Wed:  I think we'll let the kids drive this day generally and see where they really want to go.  I will likely go and see if I can get the kids on a tender ride for the train sometime this day.  One thing we will shoot for is Jedi training academy.  If we decide on trying to catch the WOC, thinking Carthay Circle lunch.  If not, might be CC or Plaza Inn or just QS somewhere.  Dinner that night will be adults at NR and kids get to eat in the room with a sitter.  After that, we can grab them for the fireworks or WOC.
Thurs:  Minnie & Friends, which I'll likely schedule for slightly later in the morning so we could do a few rides first.  DS can meet his beloved Captain Hook!  Definitely some shopping for me too.  I figured the night before they can each pick a "must do" ride for their last day.  To ease the pain of departure, might let them do B-a-B or pick another souvenir.  Will leave that afternoon to drive to IL's home.

Will that work or too much?  Appreciate you vets letting me know if I'm being unrealistic!


----------



## mom2rtk

Sherry E said:


> *Janet --*
> 
> You've never seen it?  Wow!  _Toy Story of Terror_ is coming up this week on ABC, too.  It's only 30 minutes, but it's a little Halloween dose of the _Toy Story_ characters, which will be fun.



Nope, never seen NBC.  I have heard some of the music though and do enjoy that.

I have seen Toy Story and Toy Story 2, but never saw 3. I heard how that ends and didn't think I was up to the task.  But I DO have Toy Story of Terror set to tape on my DVR this week too. It will sort of kick off our Disney research for this year, where we make it a point to watch some of our favorite movies again to get us in the mood for our trip. 

We're really more about the classic Disney stuff. We're not really even into Pixar stuff all that much. I know..... I know......  We're going to Carsland and all. We did see both Cars movies last year before staying at the Art of Animation resort and they were fine, but didn't really grab us. But like you pointed out in an earlier post, I'm counting on LOVING that area of the park. I LOVE LOVE LOVE red rock country in the southwest and can't wait to see how Disney brought it to life!


----------



## Sherry E

egritz said:


> That's the day we check out of the hotel so we have to get ready and pack up the rest of our stuff and get it checked with Bell Hop. It is entirely possible we could get up early enough to do that, but I don't want to bank on it. We are spending the day before (Friday) at Knot's Berry Farm so I anticipate being done there by 4, and I'm guessing back to the hotel by 5 (depending how long it takes on the bus, which is a whole other issue). I'm hoping to complete most of our packing on Friday night and just have the morning toiletries left but who knows how tired I'll be!!!!



*egritz --*

Oh, I see.  Yes, I'm that way about check-out days as well.  I never know exactly how long it will take me to get my things together and get out of the room.  Sometimes I can get it done faster than I expect, and other times it's a slow process.  And I never know when I'll be awake. 

Is it a huge hassle to take the bus to and from Knott's?  I don't think I've traveled from Disneyland to Knott's since I was a child, and that was probably to have the Mrs. Knott's chicken dinner after a long day at Disneyland...and someone was driving us.  I've never considered the bus situation, but when you said it's a "whole other issue" that led me to believe that it might be a hassle.

In any case, I'm glad to know that you will most likely get those hours covered and be able to go, but having the official stamp of approval would be nice!


----------



## mom2rtk

I actually just tried to schedule Surf's Up for our departure day of 12/11. But it appears they don't have any tables loaded yet. Because I doubt they are completely booked already. We're going to have to be efficient so we can pack, eat, check out and make it to the airport in time.

Any suggestions on when we need to leave the hotel for SNA to make a 12:40 flight?


----------



## egritz

Sherry E said:


> *egritz --*
> 
> Is it a huge hassle to take the bus to and from Knott's?  I don't think I've traveled from Disneyland to Knott's since I was a child, and that was probably to have the Mrs. Knott's chicken dinner after a long day at Disneyland...and someone was driving us.  I've never considered the bus situation, but when you said it's a "whole other issue" that led me to believe that it might be a hassle.



I don't know?  lol. I  think I have the instructions from someone on what bus to take, but I'm a suburban girl and don't really "get" bus routes, etc. So I'm guessing we'll end up having to ask the conceirge (I'm guessing Anabella has one) for help on figuring that all out. my daughter is 2 1/2 and we are flying and won't have a car seat, otherwise I would just take a taxi for the shorter drive. Not looking forward to doing the bus thing with a stroller (considering going sans stroller that day, but then there is ZERO chance of a stroller nap for the kiddo sooooo. yeah.

I don't really want to go to Knot's it was the one request from my Dad. After several trips of only hitting DL I caved and chose Friday since I figure it will be busy at DL anyway once the afternoon hits. He really wants the chicken dinner too so that is a must do for our Knot's trip.



mom2rtk said:


> Any suggestions on when we need to leave the hotel for SNA to make a 12:40 flight?



What is your transportation - private car, rental car, super shuttle, disneyland bus?


----------



## ksromack

mom2rtk said:


> Speaking of holiday shows........
> 
> Just an FYI "Nightmare Before Christmas" will be on ABC Family a week from tonight. We have never seen it, so it's already set on my DVR!


I just got this movie as a BluRay and a 3D!  I had never seen it before and I wasn't quite sure what to expect from it....but I did enjoy it.



longtimedisneylurker said:


> Dreyer's and Breyers aren't the same. Dreyer's goes by the brand Edy's back east I think. Do you have Edy's?


Yes!  WE have Edy's.....and come to think of it, that was the brand I saw because that's the brand of Vanilla Bean ice cream I bought last thursday.



Sherry E said:


> I've never eaten at Jazz Kitchen myself, but I know that they do have a little takeout stand/window next to the main restaurant.  You might be able to get something from there if you just had a craving for that kind of food and maybe it wouldn't be as crowded as the actual restaurant.


Oh, yes.....maybe we'll do the express window at Jazz Kitchen.  Should be cheaper too........
*So, another question.......
which "nicer" meal do you prefer at DLR/DTD/DCA?  We're already doing the Carthay Circle WOC package......and Blue Bayou.  Would it be between Napa Rose and Steakhouse 55?  Which would you choose?* 



Sherry E said:


> You know, this will sound bad but I think I like Cars Land, the land, better than _Cars_, the movie!  I don't dislike _Cars_, but it never grabbed me as much as the _Toy Story_ movies did, or _Finding Nemo_, _Monsters, Inc._, etc.  The land, however, is great!  I didn't think that Cars Land was a good idea for a land at all when I first heard that it was in the works, but Disney (with John Lasseter's guidance) did an excellent job on it.  The details are amazing, from the foliage to the deliberate cracks in the ground and oil-stained cement near Flo's, etc.  During the holidays the decorations are so unique and clever.


I loved all the movies you mentioned.  I needed to rewatch Cars because I wanted to be familiar with all the characters and places in the movie so I could really immerse myself in Carsland.  I just know I'm going to love it.  



Sherry E said:


> I think that you can use the Fast Pass that you get with your reservation for any ride that takes a Fast Pass.  I don't _think_ It's a Small World Holiday has a FP machine.  I could be wrong about that, though.  Haunted Mansion Holiday has a FP machine but sometimes it's not working.


That makes sense.  Hopefully we'll get the FP from the Holiday Tour if that all works out okay......I have a feeling we'll want to ride Radiator Springs more than once!



Sherry E said:


> Dreyer's and Breyer's are two totally different brands!  In your area, Dreyer's might be called Edy's (just like Best Foods Mayonnaise and Hellmann's Mayonnaise are the same thing, but have different names depending on the location, and my Ralphs store is called Kroger in other states).  Do you have Edy's at your stores?  The Edy's is the one that should have the Peppermint Wonderland ice cream (or Peppermint Stick).


Hm....it IS Edy's here......and I think it was Peppermint Wonderland.  I guess I need to go buy some quick-like!



Sherry E said:


> Surf's Up is a little more laid back, but there is still a lot of character attention.  And again, Mickey is there.  The issue with that restaurant is that it is tucked kind of out of the way at the PPH, and a lot of people have the impression that the PPH is too far away so they don't walk across the street to get to it and eat at Surf's Up.  That's why it often seems slow in there.  In truth, the PPH is not far away and you just have to know the "short cut" out the front entrance, across the street and through the GCH lobby.  If you follow the signs on the PPH property as to how to get to the parks you will be walking a more roundabout way.  The GCH lobby route is better -- and much more interesting!
> 
> Minnie & Friends has lots of characters -- as egritz can attest to -- but is probably a much busier restaurant than Surf's Up.  As you know from reading Laurie/DizNee Luver's trip reports, she loves Surf's Up and I think that Goofy's is her second favorite.  Goofy's is my favorite.  I haven't tried Minnie & Friends yet.  I liked Surf's Up enough to try it again in the future.  And the Critter Breakfast at Storytellers Cafe in the GCH is my least favorite -- it's really quiet and laid back!  (Which is a big bonus for a lot of people.)


Ah, heck.......I'm just going to do the three I have mentioned.  Don't really feel the need to do Storytellers Cafe (i just had a friend come back from that meal a couple weeks ago and she did not rate it a favorite)......and we did both Cinderella's Royal Table AND the Princess Breakfast at Epcot last December.....so Ariel's Grotto isn't necessary for us this time.



mom2rtk said:


> I actually just tried to schedule Surf's Up for our departure day of 12/11. But it appears they don't have any tables loaded yet. Because I doubt they are completely booked already. We're going to have to be efficient so we can pack, eat, check out and make it to the airport in time.
> 
> Any suggestions on when we need to leave the hotel for SNA to make a 12:40 flight?



Our flight is at 12:55 on our last day and we're probably doing the Surf's Up breakfast too.......oh gosh, now I feel like I should make a reservation.  ARe you planning on going into the parks at all that day?  I'm undecided if we should make one last dash for the parks THEN eat, or eat early and dash to the parks....or just skip the parks.  

That doesn't help you with your travel times, does it?   SNA is closer than LAX and I figured we should leave the hotel 4 hours prior to our flight......just to make sure we allowed for traffic/problems.  I guess I need to make those transfers scheduled too......are you taking the Disneyland Express?  I wish it were free like Magical EXpress


----------



## farmfresh

> Hmmm.... I can see what you mean about wanting to do something different so the older kids don't get bored.



Thanks for all your suggestions Sherry...answering all our queries must take up so much of your day!

No chance of them being bored generally...but I was worried they might get a bit bored doing the tour when they hadn't much chance to experience the parks beforehand...so they might have almost been straining to get on some rides  rather than be shown around!

Anyway, I chatted it over with them, and I think  we'll do Fantasmic the first night... and maybe just grab a few Fps as we do our own 'orientation' tour!


----------



## Sherry E

Pesky said:


> I'd love some input on a rough schedule, as here is what I'm thinking.
> Sun:  Arrive; dinner at Storyteller's; hit DLH to get my Photo+ card near Goofy's before the next day.
> Mon:  Make the RSR dash!  perfect intro to DLR for DS.  Do the Carsland thing, grab a snack.  Hit Little Mermaid and TSMM and boardwalk area.  Hopefully can do Bug's Land and the Disney Jr. Show.  Maybe Soaring before lunch but we'll see.  Lunch at Flo's or Pacific Wharf.  Head back to the room for a little rest.  When kids are up, off to DL!  Thinking we can start by picking up FP for HMH, then hit Jungle Cruise and PoTC.  Then walk over to Tomorrowland if there is time, see about Star Tours, Buzz Lightyear and check the lines on Autopia.  Hit HMH.  Will have to get in line to get the F! dessert seating assignment.  Hoping we can make it to dinner without issue because of that!  Thinking dinner at BTRBBQ and that would be a nice break to see the animals there.  Then F! dessert seating and off to bed after that.  Whew!
> Tues:  Kids will be up and raring to go.  This will be our DL day (mostly).  Figured we'd do a morning in DL.  This is when we'll try to do some of the slow loaders and IASWH.  Hopefully get in the M&G with the Frozen gals and catch the Rapunzel show.  If time permits, check out Toontown.  Lunch at AG as DD will be in princess regalia!  Small rest in the room.  Back to DL to catch the parade if kids are interested.  Tour more of rides in DLR like carousel and tea cups and maybe check out the wait with the fairies and princesses, if DD's appetite is not sated.  Dinner at Blue Bayou.
> Wed:  I think we'll let the kids drive this day generally and see where they really want to go.  I will likely go and see if I can get the kids on a tender ride for the train sometime this day.  One thing we will shoot for is Jedi training academy.  If we decide on trying to catch the WOC, thinking Carthay Circle lunch.  If not, might be CC or Plaza Inn or just QS somewhere.  Dinner that night will be adults at NR and kids get to eat in the room with a sitter.  After that, we can grab them for the fireworks or WOC.
> Thurs:  Minnie & Friends, which I'll likely schedule for slightly later in the morning so we could do a few rides first.  DS can meet his beloved Captain Hook!  Definitely some shopping for me too.  I figured the night before they can each pick a "must do" ride for their last day.  To ease the pain of departure, might let them do B-a-B or pick another souvenir.  Will leave that afternoon to drive to IL's home.
> 
> Will that work or too much?  Appreciate you vets letting me know if I'm being unrealistic!



*Pesky --*

This seems like it would be a great question for *tksbaskets* or *Bret/mvf-m11c* (who may not pop in again here for another couple of days), as they are good at touring with very busy agendas.  Your schedule/plan looks OK to me at a glance, but I don't usually tour with a plan so I am not the most equipped to advise on that.  It seems as if you have all the bases covered -- lots of Princess time! -- and are getting a lot done.  You even have NR scheduled for the adults.

I think that building a bear or having a souvenir run through World of Disney might ease the pain of departure quite well!



mom2rtk said:


> Nope, never seen NBC.  I have heard some of the music though and do enjoy that.
> 
> I have seen Toy Story and Toy Story 2, but never saw 3. I heard how that ends and didn't think I was up to the task.  But I DO have Toy Story of Terror set to tape on my DVR this week too. It will sort of kick off our Disney research for this year, where we make it a point to watch some of our favorite movies again to get us in the mood for our trip.
> 
> We're really more about the classic Disney stuff. We're not really even into Pixar stuff all that much. I know..... I know......  We're going to Carsland and all. We did see both Cars movies last year before staying at the Art of Animation resort and they were fine, but didn't really grab us. But like you pointed out in an earlier post, I'm counting on LOVING that area of the park. I LOVE LOVE LOVE red rock country in the southwest and can't wait to see how Disney brought it to life!



*Janet --*

I remember you mentioning that you hadn't seen _TS3_ in another thread quite a while back, in which I was drawing the comparison that our side of the board was like the sweet, cuddly room featured in _TS3_, as opposed to the room with all of the wild, unruly, out of control toys!

_Toy Story 3_ is a great movie -- probably my favorite of the 3 _TS_ films.  Yes, I wiped away tears at the end of it, but for the most part it was a happy ending...and a new beginning.  And the good part was that it didn't close the book on the _TS_ characters forever.  The way it was left was such that another movie could come from it somewhere down the road.  Or a Halloween adventure!

I can't stress enough how silly of an idea I thought Cars Land was when I first heard it was coming.  I thought that any other Pixar movie would have been a better theme for a land than that one, but it won me over.  The land is so well done because Disney took time to do it right and really apply the attention to detail for which they are famous.  

It's funny -- you mentioned the red rock country of the southwest.  Last year I discovered the series _Breaking Bad_ (4 years into it) and became a huge fan.  It was set in New Mexico.  Now, this was a very un-Disney type of show, mind you, but the landscapes in it often reminded me of Cars Land!  There were many scenes in BB that were filmed out in the desert somewhere, or in the middle of the red rocks.  Towards the end of the series, in fact, there were a couple of episodes with big, dramatic scenes shot out in the red rocks.  Any time I saw the red rocks I thought of Cars Land.  I guess we can find a little bit of Disney in anything if we try hard enough!




mom2rtk said:


> I actually just tried to schedule Surf's Up for our departure day of 12/11. But it appears they don't have any tables loaded yet. Because I doubt they are completely booked already. We're going to have to be efficient so we can pack, eat, check out and make it to the airport in time.
> 
> Any suggestions on when we need to leave the hotel for SNA to make a 12:40 flight?



*Janet --*

Surf's Up won't even be booked up on the day you go, I'm pretty sure.  People can easily walk up and get tables even without reservations.  That's a Wednesday, correct?  So I doubt that a lot of people would be eating there on a Wednesday morning.

I have no clue about the timing of leaving the hotel and getting to the airport.




egritz said:


> I don't know?  lol. I  think I have the instructions from someone on what bus to take, but I'm a suburban girl and don't really "get" bus routes, etc. So I'm guessing we'll end up having to ask the conceirge (I'm guessing Anabella has one) for help on figuring that all out. my daughter is 2 1/2 and we are flying and won't have a car seat, otherwise I would just take a taxi for the shorter drive. Not looking forward to doing the bus thing with a stroller (considering going sans stroller that day, but then there is ZERO chance of a stroller nap for the kiddo sooooo. yeah.
> 
> I don't really want to go to Knot's it was the one request from my Dad. After several trips of only hitting DL I caved and chose Friday since I figure it will be busy at DL anyway once the afternoon hits. He really wants the chicken dinner too so that is a must do for our Knot's trip.



*egritz --*

I've never stayed at the Anabella, but I'm sure they must have a concierge or someone who can help sort out how to get to and from Knott's.

I think that's very sweet, though, that you're making sure your dad gets the chicken dinner at Knott's!  I think it will be a fun time, even though it's not your preference to go there.  That chicken dinner is very popular.  It's been so long since I've eaten it, but I remember going there as a child and eating the chicken only -- because back then I refused to eat mashed potatoes  -- and whatever pie came later (probably boysenberry and some sort of apple).  And then we left with a couple of jars of Knott's preserves!

Are you actually going into Knott's as well, or just to Mrs. Knott's?  





ksromack said:


> Oh, yes.....maybe we'll do the express window at Jazz Kitchen.  Should be cheaper too........
> 
> *So, another question.......
> which "nicer" meal do you prefer at DLR/DTD/DCA?  We're already doing the Carthay Circle WOC package......and Blue Bayou.  Would it be between Napa Rose and Steakhouse 55?  Which would you choose?*
> 
> I loved all the movies you mentioned.  I needed to rewatch Cars because I wanted to be familiar with all the characters and places in the movie so I could really immerse myself in Carsland.  I just know I'm going to love it.
> 
> That makes sense.  Hopefully we'll get the FP from the Holiday Tour if that all works out okay......I have a feeling we'll want to ride Radiator Springs more than once!
> 
> Hm....it IS Edy's here......and I think it was Peppermint Wonderland.  I guess I need to go buy some quick-like!
> 
> Ah, heck.......I'm just going to do the three I have mentioned.  Don't really feel the need to do Storytellers Cafe (i just had a friend come back from that meal a couple weeks ago and she did not rate it a favorite)......and we did both Cinderella's Royal Table AND the Princess Breakfast at Epcot last December.....so Ariel's Grotto isn't necessary for us this time.


 
*Kathy --*

Did your friend do the Critter Breakfast at Storytellers Cafe or just a regular, non-character lunch or dinner?  I really like eating there for lunch or dinner, but the character breakfast is not necessarily my favorite because I am not that interested in Koda and Kenai.  Chip and Dale can be found at Goofy's and at Minnie & Friends, so I don't need to see them at the Critter Breakfast too.  

In any case, make sure to pop in to Storytellers and catch a whiff of the gingerbread house near the front of the restaurant!

Let me know if your Edy's Peppermint Wonderland ice cream is the Slow Churned kind, or if it does not say Slow Churned on the carton at all.  Disneyland and California Adventure sell Dreyer's/Edy's in their ice cream shops (except for at Ghirardelli, of course).

Oh that's right!  I keep forgetting you're doing the holiday tour!  Yes, the tour will get you right on IASWH and HMH without much of a wait, as well as the parade seats, cookie, pin, cocoa, fudge sample, etc.

As for the "nicer" meals... Personally, I would choose Steakhouse 55 -- just because that suits my tastes more.  Steakhouse 55 also gets pretty good reviews of its breakfast as well, which I have never tried. 

However, I will say that Napa Rose almost always gets rave reviews from everyone who eats there.  There are rarely any bad NR reviews.  So if you are a foodie and you like fine dining, I think NR would be a good choice for a nice meal.



farmfresh said:


> Thanks for all your suggestions Sherry...answering all our queries must take up so much of your day!
> 
> No chance of them being bored generally...but I was worried they might get a bit bored doing the tour when they hadn't much chance to experience the parks beforehand...so they might have almost been straining to get on some rides  rather than be shown around!
> 
> Anyway, I chatted it over with them, and I think  we'll do Fantasmic the first night... and maybe just grab a few Fps as we do our own 'orientation' tour!



*farmfresh --*

You're welcome!  It's my pleasure to help if/when I can, and when I have time.  Sometimes I have to leave the thread alone for a few days as I do other things!  Fortunately, we have a lot of great people here who will pitch in and help.  There are also people in this thread who have experience with certain things that I don't have (like the F! dessert package/seating and the holiday tour, for example), so it's great to have their responses.  

Yes, I agree -- as kids, I think they will definitely be eager to get on a lot of rides and the tour might have made them feel too restrained.  I know that when I was a kid a tour probably would not have been at the top of my list of things I wanted to do!  I was all about getting on as many rides as possible back then.


----------



## mvf-m11c

Pesky said:


> I'd love some input on a rough schedule, as here is what I'm thinking.
> Sun:  Arrive; dinner at Storyteller's; hit DLH to get my Photo+ card near Goofy's before the next day.
> Mon:  Make the RSR dash!  perfect intro to DLR for DS.  Do the Carsland thing, grab a snack.  Hit Little Mermaid and TSMM and boardwalk area.  Hopefully can do Bug's Land and the Disney Jr. Show.  Maybe Soaring before lunch but we'll see.  Lunch at Flo's or Pacific Wharf.  Head back to the room for a little rest.  When kids are up, off to DL!  Thinking we can start by picking up FP for HMH, then hit Jungle Cruise and PoTC.  Then walk over to Tomorrowland if there is time, see about Star Tours, Buzz Lightyear and check the lines on Autopia.  Hit HMH.  Will have to get in line to get the F! dessert seating assignment.  Hoping we can make it to dinner without issue because of that!  Thinking dinner at BTRBBQ and that would be a nice break to see the animals there.  Then F! dessert seating and off to bed after that.  Whew!
> Tues:  Kids will be up and raring to go.  This will be our DL day (mostly).  Figured we'd do a morning in DL.  This is when we'll try to do some of the slow loaders and IASWH.  Hopefully get in the M&G with the Frozen gals and catch the Rapunzel show.  If time permits, check out Toontown.  Lunch at AG as DD will be in princess regalia!  Small rest in the room.  Back to DL to catch the parade if kids are interested.  Tour more of rides in DLR like carousel and tea cups and maybe check out the wait with the fairies and princesses, if DD's appetite is not sated.  Dinner at Blue Bayou.
> Wed:  I think we'll let the kids drive this day generally and see where they really want to go.  I will likely go and see if I can get the kids on a tender ride for the train sometime this day.  One thing we will shoot for is Jedi training academy.  If we decide on trying to catch the WOC, thinking Carthay Circle lunch.  If not, might be CC or Plaza Inn or just QS somewhere.  Dinner that night will be adults at NR and kids get to eat in the room with a sitter.  After that, we can grab them for the fireworks or WOC.
> Thurs:  Minnie & Friends, which I'll likely schedule for slightly later in the morning so we could do a few rides first.  DS can meet his beloved Captain Hook!  Definitely some shopping for me too.  I figured the night before they can each pick a "must do" ride for their last day.  To ease the pain of departure, might let them do B-a-B or pick another souvenir.  Will leave that afternoon to drive to IL's home.
> 
> Will that work or too much?  Appreciate you vets letting me know if I'm being unrealistic!



When you do the F! dessert package on the night of the event, you will have to go to Guest Services to pickup the tickets. I would get the tickets later during the afternoon so you won't have to be in GS in the morning. 

"A Christmas Fantasy" parade that will be running during the Holiday season is a classic parade which has a lot of Disney characters is a good parade to watch. To avoid wait time, I would watch the parade from IASW Plaza since it has the least wait amount time to see the parade. I would say about 15 to 30 minutes wait time until the parade starts so you can get a good viewing area.

For the tender ride on the DLRR, I would get to the MS station early in the morning to find out if the C.K. Holliday Engine #1 or E.P. Ripley Engine #2 (the two engines that offer tender rides around the park) are available. There might be times that they won't offer the tender rides due to weather. I would go first thing in the morning and you can also asked if they offer rides in the Lily Belle parlor car if it is out on the track and they are offering rides.

If there was something that I would change on the itinerary, I would change this.

I would go with World of Color Winter Dreams' on Monday since you will be at DCA in the morning to ride RSR or get FP's for RSR when the park opens. During the day, you can get FP's for WoC at GRR so you are guarantee to watch and see it that night. 

On Tuesday, I would go with the F! Dessert package since you will be in DL for most of the day. When you are done with BB, you can head on over to see F!.


----------



## egritz

Sherry E said:


> *egritz --*
> 
> I've never stayed at the Anabella, but I'm sure they must have a concierge or someone who can help sort out how to get to and from Knott's.
> 
> I think that's very sweet, though, that you're making sure your dad gets the chicken dinner at Knott's!  I think it will be a fun time, even though it's not your preference to go there.  That chicken dinner is very popular.  It's been so long since I've eaten it, but I remember going there as a child and eating the chicken only -- because back then I refused to eat mashed potatoes  -- and whatever pie came later (probably boysenberry and some sort of apple).  And then we left with a couple of jars of Knott's preserves!
> 
> Are you actually going into Knott's as well, or just to Mrs. Knott's?



We are going to spend the day inside Knott's, trying to get there for opening & trying to leave by 4pm at the latest. He hasn't been there in probably 25+ years. 
I'm really looking forward to the Anabella...we have the Casita Suite which has a separate small room with a daybed so DD2 will be able to be in there and we don't "have" to go straight to bed when she does.


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

I read that AP holders get 20% off on tours. I assume this included the holiday tour? And do I have to have it in hand when I book or is getting it before we take the tour enough? I had planned on getting the AP on our first day.


----------



## mvf-m11c

DisneyJamieCA said:


> I read that AP holders get 20% off on tours. I assume this included the holiday tour? And do I have to have it in hand when I book or is getting it before we take the tour enough? I had planned on getting the AP on our first day.



That is correct. You get 20% off the Holiday Tour with the AP. You can also get 20% if you are a AAA member or a Disney Visa card holder. I haven't done the Holiday Tour since 2009 but I did have to provide my AP number in order to get the 20% discount on the Holiday Tour.


----------



## egritz

mvf-m11c said:


> That is correct. You get 20% off the Holiday Tour with the AP. You can also get 20% if you are a AAA member or a Disney Visa card holder. I haven't done the Holiday Tour since 2009 but I did have to provide my AP number in order to get the 20% discount on the Holiday Tour.



Is it just the Holiday Tour or is it all Tours that Disney Visa gets 20% off? That discount makes doing a Tour more attractive for sure!  
I may have asked this before but I'm assuming the Holiday Tour is appropriate for a Toddler to go on with us?


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

mvf-m11c said:


> That is correct. You get 20% off the Holiday Tour with the AP. You can also get 20% if you are a AAA member or a Disney Visa card holder. I haven't done the Holiday Tour since 2009 but I did have to provide my AP number in order to get the 20% discount on the Holiday Tour.



To clarify, I have to have my AP number when I call to book. Having it when we check in/pick up tickets isn't enough? I have AAA & a Disney Visa, so I guess I'll just use one of those. Thanks for the info.



egritz said:


> Is it just the Holiday Tour or is it all Tours that Disney Visa gets 20% off? That discount makes doing a Tour more attractive for sure! I may have asked this before but I'm assuming the Holiday Tour is appropriate for a Toddler to go on with us?



Looking at the Disney website it's all tours. And yes, the Holiday Tour is appropriate for a toddler. We did it back in 2006 with two toddlers and we will have a toddler with us this time around, too.


----------



## egritz

DisneyJamieCA said:


> Looking at the Disney website it's all tours. And yes, the Holiday Tour is appropriate for a toddler. We did it back in 2006 with two toddlers and we will have a toddler with us this time around, too.



Thank you...yet another thing to try & fit in ;-)   Might try to do it our first full day in the park. 

Are the lines for the Haunted Mansion & Small World typically long mid week in early December? (My definition of long is more than 20 minutes)...that is one of the factors (along with the seating for the parade) in deciding whether to fork over the $ for the Holiday Tour.


----------



## albertamom

egritz said:


> I don't know?  lol. I  think I have the instructions from someone on what bus to take, but I'm a suburban girl and don't really "get" bus routes, etc. So I'm guessing we'll end up having to ask the conceirge (I'm guessing Anabella has one) for help on figuring that all out. my daughter is 2 1/2 and we are flying and won't have a car seat, otherwise I would just take a taxi for the shorter drive. Not looking forward to doing the bus thing with a stroller (considering going sans stroller that day, but then there is ZERO chance of a stroller nap for the kiddo sooooo. yeah.
> 
> I don't really want to go to Knot's it was the one request from my Dad. After several trips of only hitting DL I caved and chose Friday since I figure it will be busy at DL anyway once the afternoon hits. He really wants the chicken dinner too so that is a must do for our Knot's trip.



Hi there!  We visited Knott's about 5 years ago.  I remember researching bus routes online, and then asking at the Carousel's front desk for more help.  We are country bumpkins,  who have rarely ever taken a city bus, but we had absolutely no trouble at all.  The bus that we took was the "Downtown L.A." bus.  We spoke with the driver upon boarding, and she was wonderful.  She announced when our stop was up next, and told us exactly where to pick up the return bus (it was at a different stop across the street).  The bus was practically empty, too.  I wouldn't hesitate to do it again!  You'll be fine!  (I can practically taste that chicken dinner right now!)


----------



## egritz

albertamom said:


> Hi there!  We visited Knott's about 5 years ago.  I remember researching bus routes online, and then asking at the Carousel's front desk for more help.  We are country bumpkins,  who have rarely ever taken a city bus, but we had absolutely no trouble at all.  The bus that we took was the "Downtown L.A." bus.  We spoke with the driver upon boarding, and she was wonderful.  She announced when our stop was up next, and told us exactly where to pick up the return bus (it was at a different stop across the street).  The bus was practically empty, too.  I wouldn't hesitate to do it again!  You'll be fine!  (I can practically taste that chicken dinner right now!)



thank you! My plan was to let the Anabella people help us figure it out. Good to know the bus stop for pick up is on the other side.


----------



## mvf-m11c

egritz said:


> Are the lines for the Haunted Mansion & Small World typically long mid week in early December? (My definition of long is more than 20 minutes)...that is one of the factors (along with the seating for the parade) in deciding whether to fork over the $ for the Holiday Tour.



The queue wait times for HMH and IASWH can be in the 20 minute range of the day. There are times during the day that the lines can be less then 20 minutes. You can always go on these rides first thing in the morning where it is a walk-on (when the park opens at 8am) and you won't have to wait to get on those rides. When I did the tour, it was worth the money to go around the park and hear about the holiday history and cultures at DL. Getting priority boarding on HMH and IASWH is nice along with seating for "A Christmas Fantasy" parade is great. If you don't want to wait in the lines in the afternoon or later, the Holiday tour is a fun option to do.


----------



## siskaren

egritz said:


> I don't know?  lol. I  think I have the instructions from someone on what bus to take, but I'm a suburban girl and don't really "get" bus routes, etc. So I'm guessing we'll end up having to ask the conceirge (I'm guessing Anabella has one) for help on figuring that all out. my daughter is 2 1/2 and we are flying and won't have a car seat, otherwise I would just take a taxi for the shorter drive. Not looking forward to doing the bus thing with a stroller (considering going sans stroller that day, but then there is ZERO chance of a stroller nap for the kiddo sooooo. yeah.
> 
> I don't really want to go to Knot's it was the one request from my Dad. After several trips of only hitting DL I caved and chose Friday since I figure it will be busy at DL anyway once the afternoon hits. He really wants the chicken dinner too so that is a must do for our Knot's trip.



I haven't been to Disneyland since 2005, but I did go to Knott's and I remember taking a shuttle bus, but I couldn't remember the details, so I googled and came up with it (although I bought my ticket for KBF ahead of time and I don't recall reserving the bus; I thought it just showed up at a hotel a few doors down from mine and I just bought a ticket from the driver, but since that was eight years ago I could either not be remembering correctly or they could've changed the procedure):

http://www.graylineanaheim.com/toursParks.cfm

Another option is Anaheim Resort Transportation (ART). Just take route 18 right to the the KBF Marketplace.


----------



## mom2rtk

egritz said:


> What is your transportation - private car, rental car, super shuttle, disneyland bus?




I don't have transportation set up yet, but thought we might take a shuttle from the airport on arrival day, then probably get a taxi back. I saw someone post you can get a $35 flat rate voucher at the Disney hotels and I'm thinking it's worth it to maximize our time that morning. I'm thinking of doing Surfs Up that morning around 8. Our flight is at 12:40 from SNA.



ksromack said:


> Our flight is at 12:55 on our last day and we're probably doing the Surf's Up breakfast too.......oh gosh, now I feel like I should make a reservation.  ARe you planning on going into the parks at all that day?  I'm undecided if we should make one last dash for the parks THEN eat, or eat early and dash to the parks....or just skip the parks.
> 
> That doesn't help you with your travel times, does it?   SNA is closer than LAX and I figured we should leave the hotel 4 hours prior to our flight......just to make sure we allowed for traffic/problems.  I guess I need to make those transfers scheduled too......are you taking the Disneyland Express?  I wish it were free like Magical EXpress




As Sherry mentioned, I'm sure there will be openings even day of at Surfs Up. But I just feel better having a time reserved so we won't have to wait, especially on departure day.

We have 5 day tickets but don't plan to use them on arrival or departure day. I still feel like we're going to be really rushed.

And as an FYI.....there still aren't tables loaded past 12/8. I'm not in a hurry to get in before they all get booked, as I'm sure they won't..... but I want to just do it before I forget!



Sherry E said:


> *Janet --*
> 
> I remember you mentioning that you hadn't seen _TS3_ in another thread quite a while back, in which I was drawing the comparison that our side of the board was like the sweet, cuddly room featured in _TS3_, as opposed to the room with all of the wild, unruly, out of control toys!
> 
> _Toy Story 3_ is a great movie -- probably my favorite of the 3 _TS_ films.  Yes, I wiped away tears at the end of it, but for the most part it was a happy ending...and a new beginning.  And the good part was that it didn't close the book on the _TS_ characters forever.  The way it was left was such that another movie could come from it somewhere down the road.  Or a Halloween adventure!
> 
> 
> I'm sure I'll watch TS3 one day. I'm just not ready for it yet.  Just too close to home with the leaving home stuff.
> 
> I can't stress enough how silly of an idea I thought Cars Land was when I first heard it was coming.  I thought that any other Pixar movie would have been a better theme for a land than that one, but it won me over.  The land is so well done because Disney took time to do it right and really apply the attention to detail for which they are famous.
> 
> It's funny -- you mentioned the red rock country of the southwest.  Last year I discovered the series _Breaking Bad_ (4 years into it) and became a huge fan.  It was set in New Mexico.  Now, this was a very un-Disney type of show, mind you, but the landscapes in it often reminded me of Cars Land!  There were many scenes in BB that were filmed out in the desert somewhere, or in the middle of the red rocks.  Towards the end of the series, in fact, there were a couple of episodes with big, dramatic scenes shot out in the red rocks.  Any time I saw the red rocks I thought of Cars Land.  I guess we can find a little bit of Disney in anything if we try hard enough!
> 
> 
> I do love watching movies with scenes in the desert southwest. We visited for the first time in 2005 and I absolutely fell in love with the area. I guess I just love all those wide open spaces! But mostly I just love those red rocks. We went back in 06, 07 and 2010 as well. Put me in front of some red rocks with my camera and I'm just happy as a clam.  Combine that with Disney and it's sure to be a huge winner for me.
> 
> 
> *Kathy --*
> 
> Did your friend do the Critter Breakfast at Storytellers Cafe or just a regular, non-character lunch or dinner?  I really like eating there for lunch or dinner, but the character breakfast is not necessarily my favorite because I am not that interested in Koda and Kenai.  Chip and Dale can be found at Goofy's and at Minnie & Friends, so I don't need to see them at the Critter Breakfast too.
> 
> In any case, make sure to pop in to Storytellers and catch a whiff of the gingerbread house near the front of the restaurant!
> 
> Sherry, is it usually Koda and Kenai there? We're back and forth on whether to eat there, but don't necessarily car about Koda and Kenai either. Do they mix it up much?
> 
> 
> Oh that's right!  I keep forgetting you're doing the holiday tour!  Yes, the tour will get you right on IASWH and HMH without much of a wait, as well as the parade seats, cookie, pin, cocoa, fudge sample, etc.
> 
> We're thinking of doing the holiday tour on Sunday the 8th. We're taking Saturday off and figured we'd do as much scheduled stuff on Sunday, expecting the parks to be really busy from the CP. The parade seating would be awesome to have that day. Any feedback yet that the November folks have started scheduling tours?


----------



## beckykarstetter

DisneyJamieCA said:


> Looking at the Disney website it's all tours. And yes, the Holiday Tour is appropriate for a toddler. We did it back in 2006 with two toddlers and we will have a toddler with us this time around, too.



When you say appropriate, do you mean he'll love it?  Or, appropriate, he'll crouch down and try to pick up random pieces of popcorn that have fallen out of souvenir holders trying to entertain himself, but not quite throwing a fit?    My guy is pretty high energy, and the walking alone may do it for him.  I just have no clue how interactive it would be for a three year old.


----------



## dolphingirl47

Actually, my favourite resorts as far as Christmas decorations are at Walt Disney World are not the once that go all out with gingerbread houses, etc, but the ones that just have a huge tree and specifically Animal Kingdom Lodge and Wilderness Lodge so I think I will adore the decorations at Grand Californian.

We have yet to visit Napa Rose, but had dinner at Steakhouse 55 twice and loved it. We also had breakfast there once and this was amazing and quite good value, too.

Corinna


----------



## pixleyyy




----------



## lucysmom

We took the holiday tour last year and are hoping to get reservations to take it again this year. Frankly, the tour was mediocre. The guide was stiff, just reciting the script she committed to memory. There was a lot of walking and standing. There was nothing interactive about it at all. I found it pretty boring myself. But, then we got our parade seats! Wowee!! We sat right in front of IASW, all lit up! And we had real seats! The only reason we want to take the tour again is to get those parade seats. I just hope it doesn't rain because if it does, there goes the parade!! I can't imagine a little guy being interested in the tour at all. But, I bet he will love the parade seats!


----------



## Halloweenqueen

lucysmom said:


> We took the holiday tour last year and are hoping to get reservations to take it again this year. Frankly, the tour was mediocre. The guide was stiff, just reciting the script she committed to memory. There was a lot of walking and standing. There was nothing interactive about it at all. I found it pretty boring myself. But, then we got our parade seats! Wowee!! We sat right in front of IASW, all lit up! And we had real seats! The only reason we want to take the tour again is to get those parade seats. I just hope it doesn't rain because if it does, there goes the parade!! I can't imagine a little guy being interested in the tour at all. But, I bet he will love the parade seats!



We had a mediocre experience as well.  I brought my friend, her 7 year old son and my 7 year old daughter.  The guide did her best to keep us involved, but it felt like a tour of the Alamo with PeeWee.  We felt the script lacking...who doesn't know how to say Merry Christmas in Spanish?

We did have a situation that doesn't typically happen.  We had a difficult guest who made our tour stop several times while she went to the bathroom.  Now I can understand the need to go, but I would never insist that the tour stop.  She should of asked for a place to meet.  This made us very delayed.  We literally ran to Toontown to get our cocoa.  The same woman wanted tea and again we waited.  Then the guide told us to run to Small World before our route was blocked by the parade.  The area was packed and it was difficult to run with our exhausted kids.  We make it to the parade seating area and who is sitting in the front seats...bathroom/tea girl and her friends!  My friend went crazy, yelling at her for not letting the kids sit in front.  I am not one of those types and I was quite embarrassed (our friendship has never been the same after that).  A very nice couple gave up their seats for the kids and we sat behind bathroom/tea girl...my friend periodically kicking the seats in front of us!  

Luckily I can say that was the only bad experience I have ever had at Disney!


----------



## beckykarstetter

lucysmom said:


> We took the holiday tour last year and are hoping to get reservations to take it again this year. Frankly, the tour was mediocre. The guide was stiff, just reciting the script she committed to memory. There was a lot of walking and standing. There was nothing interactive about it at all. I found it pretty boring myself. But, then we got our parade seats! Wowee!! We sat right in front of IASW, all lit up! And we had real seats! The only reason we want to take the tour again is to get those parade seats. I just hope it doesn't rain because if it does, there goes the parade!! I can't imagine a little guy being interested in the tour at all. But, I bet he will love the parade seats!



The parade seats and the line passes are a big reason I'm considering the tour.  An actual seat for the parade sounds so nice for my old bones.  What to do, what to do.


----------



## DarthMole

Halloweenqueen said:
			
		

> We had a mediocre experience as well.  I brought my friend, her 7 year old son and my 7 year old daughter.  The guide did her best to keep us involved, but it felt like a tour of the Alamo with PeeWee.  We felt the script lacking...who doesn't know how to say Merry Christmas in Spanish?
> 
> We did have a situation that doesn't typically happen.  We had a difficult guest who made our tour stop several times while she went to the bathroom.  Now I can understand the need to go, but I would never insist that the tour stop.  She should of asked for a place to meet.  This made us very delayed.  We literally ran to Toontown to get our cocoa.  The same woman wanted tea and again we waited.  Then the guide told us to run to Small World before our route was blocked by the parade.  The area was packed and it was difficult to run with our exhausted kids.  We make it to the parade seating area and who is sitting in the front seats...bathroom/tea girl and her friends!  My friend went crazy, yelling at her for not letting the kids sit in front.  I am not one of those types and I was quite embarrassed (our friendship has never been the same after that).  A very nice couple gave up their seats for the kids and we sat behind bathroom/tea girl...my friend periodically kicking the seats in front of us!
> 
> Luckily I can say that was the only bad experience I have ever had at Disney!



The rides and parade seats are what has me considering this for my family.  However, my fear is rude people who would hog the front seats leaving my kids stuck in the back.  I have no problem sitting in the back myself with my kids in front.  Some people are quite selfish in these situations.  It would be nice if the tour guides would make some sort of comment about making sure kids and elderly have access to those front seats first.


----------



## Orbitron

Picture of Jack and Sally!


----------



## CaliDisneyMama

Saw these this afternoon and thought of you all! I still have yet to try either flavor... are the peppermint candies in the Peppermint Wonderland crunchy??


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

CaliDisneyMama said:


> Saw these this afternoon and thought of you all! I still have yet to try either flavor... are the peppermint candies in the Peppermint Wonderland crunchy??



Where did you find that real peppermint ice cream? It can't be that hard to ship it to me!


----------



## CaliDisneyMama

DisneyJamieCA said:


> Where did you find that real peppermint ice cream? It can't be that hard to ship it to me!



Totally 

I saw it at Target, by the way. I don't know if you guys have checked there yet, but maybe it's worth a shot. Could be a recent addition?


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

CaliDisneyMama said:


> Totally   I saw it at Target, by the way. I don't know if you guys have checked there yet, but maybe it's worth a shot. Could be a recent addition?



I checked our Target on Wed  We're both in the same state - how is that fair?!


----------



## Sherry E

*pixleyyy and Orbitron* -- One more entry into the random draw for each of you!


Okay, initially I came here to post more Santa-Character/PhotoPass photos while we are in our last day of the current Theme Week (the new Theme Week begins tomorrow).

But...I saw *CaliDisneyMama's* photo and got very mad!   That photo is living proof that there are two versions of the peppermint ice cream being sold in certain stores (and yet only one version of it in all of my stores)!  This is madness!  I think we can all agree -- I am the one who is THE biggest peppermint ice cream fan here.  I am the one always raving about it.  I wrote about the "Peppermint Cone of Death" in my old TR from 2010.  I am the one who has gotten everyone else on the peppermint bandwagon, looking for it! 

And yet, I cannot find anything but Slow Churned in my stores!  Madness!

The peppermint bits in the ice cream are crushed up pieces of peppermint candy or candy canes.  In the Slow Churned, the peppermint seems extra harsh and sharp against the flat taste of the ice cream.  In the full-fat Grand version, there is a better balance of ice cream flavor and peppermint candy flavor, which is why the full-fat/Grand version is much better.

Madness!



egritz said:


> We are going to spend the day inside Knott's, trying to get there for opening & trying to leave by 4pm at the latest. He hasn't been there in probably 25+ years.
> I'm really looking forward to the Anabella...we have the Casita Suite which has a separate small room with a daybed so DD2 will be able to be in there and we don't "have" to go straight to bed when she does.



*egritz --*

Both you and *Trish/Phoenixrising* are visiting Knott's this holiday season.  It will be good to get some current Knott's holiday info and reviews after your trip and her trip are over (in fact, I think Trish will be back from her trip before you start yours, so maybe it can help you in some way).  I know that Knott's is not quite up to the level of Disney in terms of seasonal merriment, but it seems like they at least make a pretty good attempt at it.



mom2rtk said:


> ...As Sherry mentioned, I'm sure there will be openings even day of at Surfs Up. But I just feel better having a time reserved so we won't have to wait, especially on departure day....



*Janet --*

You were asking about Koda and Kenai at the Critter Breakfast.  The last 2 times I ate there, they were there.  Chip and Dale are there too (sometimes both; sometimes one or the other), but they are at 3 character meals so they are not exactly rare.  Usually you can find Terk from _Tarzan_.  Meeko from _Pocahontas_ is often there.  Every now and then Rafiki from _Lion King_ might show up.  I have heard of people seeing Baloo (although he is often at Goofy's) and a _Song of the South_ character or two.  Basically, the woodsy/jungly Disney characters are likely to make appearances, but it seems that Koda and Kenai are staples.

A lot of people like the Critter Breakfast because it is so laid back and much quieter than the other meals.  People also like the buffet (which is not very large).  The good thing is that you can get the buffet or order from the menu, so you do have a choice.

It's not a bad character meal.  It's not even that I dislike it.  It's just my least favorite of the 3 character meals I have done, and I prefer Storytellers for lunch or dinner (without characters).  I think I like my character meals to be slightly more high energy, but a lot of people don't prefer that.  You may enjoy the Critter Breakfast.

You also asked if there was any word of anyone booking the holiday tour yet.  Not as far as I know.  I have not heard anything yet, but I've been busy today so I haven't looked around.  The first day of the tour should be available for booking by now, if it is beginning on 11/12.



dolphingirl47 said:


> Actually, my favourite resorts as far as Christmas decorations are at Walt Disney World are not the once that go all out with gingerbread houses, etc, but the ones that just have a huge tree and specifically Animal Kingdom Lodge and Wilderness Lodge so I think I will adore the decorations at Grand Californian.
> 
> We have yet to visit Napa Rose, but had dinner at Steakhouse 55 twice and loved it. We also had breakfast there once and this was amazing and quite good value, too.
> 
> Corinna



*Corinna --*

Yes, it sounds like the Grand Californian holiday merriment will fit in exactly with what you like as far as hotel holiday decor.

I have heard good things about the Steakhouse 55 breakfast.  So it's not over-the-top expensive (any more so than other table service places in DLR)?  I would like to try it for breakfast. I remember looking at the breakfast menu and there was something on there that caught my attention but I can't remember what it was.  It sounded delicious, whatever it was!


----------



## egritz

So I think I'm changing Surf's Up to Friday morning before we go to Knott's.......Which will mean Saturday will be free for DL/DCA fun until we have to leave for the airport.....for Dec 14 (Saturday) how early will the park start to be nuts? We need to leave by noon.


----------



## Pinup Mommy

Here are my picture for this week theme ...


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

Do they offer the Discover the Magic tour during the holiday season or only the Holiday one? We are there a week -  are they different enough that we'd enjoy both? If you had to pick one, which one would you pick? We've done the Holiday tour, although it's been years and we'll be back another time so could do Discover then, however this is probably the last trip for my mom for awhile. FTR, my kids are 9, 7, 4, & 2.


----------



## egritz

deleted original post, I didn't know how to use the online ADR properly. Happily can now report I have good ADR time for Minnie & Friends!


----------



## Sherry E

*Let me get in a final round of photos on this last day of Holiday Characters--PhotoPass--Santa Claus Theme Week.  Tomorrow's new theme will be fun and I think people will enjoy it (Lucrezia, I hope you're out there following along).
*


*Santa Claus



(November 2012)



Signs point the way to Santa's photo spot in Elias and Company in DCA, so you can't miss him...














Inside the department store it is festive...










At the Jingle Jangle Jamboree in DL, Santa's photo spot is outdoors...
















(December 2012)


At the Paradise Pier Hotel, Santa's schedule is posted at the Guest Services (or whatever it is called) desk...








The lobby of the PPH is bright and cheery, and Santa's chair sits in front of the beautiful blue-green glowing Christmas tree...








(December 2010)


This Santa gets high marks for being fun and upbeat...








(December 2012)

At the Grand Californian Hotel (which is where my Santa Claus PhotoPass photo, which was posted earlier this week, was taken), the setting is dimly lit and elegant...













(December 2010)










(December 2010)


The Disneyland Hotel setting for Santa is much more elaborate and detailed...














































Characters


(December 2012)


Jack Skellington and Sally, meeting with a long line of folks in New Orleans Square...








Mickey and Pluto in Town Square, greeting guests...









(November 2012)


Santa Goofy at Jingle Jangle Jamboree...







Buena Vista Street Pluto...









(December 2010)



Reindeer Pluto at the Round-Up/Jamboree...









(December 2007)

Goofy caught me off guard in Toontown...











PhotoPass


Last Monday I showed you the "good" PhotoPass picture in front of the Winter Castle at night, when the icicle lights were on and aglow.  Here is the "bad" version of a nighttime Winter Castle PhotoPass picture (from December 2008), just for comparison's sake, so you know what to watch out for!  You want to make sure that the icicle lights are turned on when you get up to the Castle!  You don't want a backdrop like this if you can help it...







*​


----------



## siskaren

That's actually not as bad as I was picturing in my head, although obviously, it's much more impressive with the icicle lights turned on.


----------



## egritz

That picture of the PPH Santa Schedule is REALLY helpful! Do you have them for the other Santa's? Or is that back on the first page and I missed it?


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

Sherry, or anybody who knows - can you get into the "Santa" set up at the DLH without Santa there or are those ropes always up? Thinking of packing the kids' Christmas clothes and trying to take some formal shots ourselves. Having Santa in them wouldn't be bad, but I'm not sure how my 2 yr old feels about him this year (was not a fan last year). It's just such a beautiful set up and different from what we've done in the past. I guess we could always go over to the lobby at the GCH if needed. Also, where is that set up in the DLH exactly?


----------



## Sherry E

*Pinup Mommy* has another entry into the draw!





siskaren said:


> That's actually not as bad as I was picturing in my head, although obviously, it's much more impressive with the icicle lights turned on.



*siskaren --*

It is definitely much more impressive with the icicle lights, that's for sure!  That's when the Winter Castle actually looks...wintry!  (It also helps if you don't have 9,000 people in the background of the photo, as I do in the shot above!)





egritz said:


> That picture of the PPH Santa Schedule is REALLY helpful! Do you have them for the other Santa's? Or is that back on the first page and I missed it?



*egritz --*

To be honest, in all of my PPH stays that was the first time I ever noticed a schedule at the desk.  I don't know if I had just missed it all of these years, or if the hotel decided to finally start posting something.  (By the way, it looks as if PPH Santa was posing for photos on Thanksgiving last year!  I thought he came out on the day after the holiday?)  

No, unfortunately, I don't have photos of the schedules for the GCH Santa or the DLH Santa.  I know that the GCH Santa tends to hang around the lobby in the late afternoon/early evening.  That is when I've seen him.  He sits for maybe 45 minutes and then takes a break; then he comes back for another 45 minutes or so.  That's what I was told by a GCH person a while back.

I have not seen the DLH Santa in action, but I think he is there in the mid-to-late afternoon.  Possibly later.  




DisneyJamieCA said:


> Sherry, or anybody who knows - can you get into the "Santa" set up at the DLH without Santa there or are those ropes always up? Thinking of packing the kids' Christmas clothes and trying to take some formal shots ourselves. Having Santa in them wouldn't be bad, but I'm not sure how my 2 yr old feels about him this year (was not a fan last year). It's just such a beautiful set up and different from what we've done in the past. I guess we could always go over to the lobby at the GCH if needed. Also, where is that set up in the DLH exactly?



*Jamie --*

I think the ropes are up all the time when Santa is not there in his DLH post, but they are not particularly prohibitive.  I'm not sure if anyone is _supposed_ to go beyond the ropes, but I'm sure they probably do it all the time!  

I stepped over or past the ropes to get to the plate of fake cookies and take photos of a couple of the decorations, so I'm sure you could get photos in that spot!  It is a very pretty, detailed, elaborate spot -- much more so than the other spots for Santa, I think.

I think the DLH Santa set-up is in the same tower where Goofy's Kitchen is, if I am remembering correctly.  I don't think it's in the check-in tower.


----------



## Phoenixrising

I intend to visit Knott's on Nov 25th. I am going to give a trip report once I return home from my trip. How soon is dependant on how busy I will be after getting back. But should have the report done by the end of the following week.


----------



## egritz

Phoenixrising said:


> I intend to visit Knott's on Nov 25th. I am going to give a trip report once I return home from my trip. How soon is dependant on how busy I will be after getting back. But should have the report done by the end of the following week.



Awesome, I'll be looking forward to it! I just found out some friends from San Diego are going to be joining us that day with their 3 kiddos too. Makes me a bit more excited for our day at Knott's!


----------



## kmedina

Sherry,

Checking into this thread as well.  It is highly unlikely, but I am trying to plan a quick getaway from the 6th-8th of December. Xander turns 7 on the 6th. If the work I start after we get back from the October/November trip lasts until December, I think that deserves a trip, right? 

I am going to read back a little, but in case I miss it, are you planning a December trip?


----------



## AZlady

Not sure how many times I can change this holiday trip! New possible dates are either 11/30-12/4 or 12/4-12/8.... I thought the latter would be best, but after the nightmare of the Friday the 13th event.... I want to miss CP. 
So , how will the Sunday -Tuesday After thanksgiving be ? Do most people go home on Sunday ?  
Thanks!!


----------



## DBL101

Let's see if I can squeeze these in at the last minute:


----------



## mvf-m11c

kmedina said:


> Sherry,
> 
> Checking into this thread as well.  It is highly unlikely, but I am trying to plan a quick getaway from the 6th-8th of December. Xander turns 7 on the 6th. If the work I start after we get back from the October/November trip lasts until December, I think that deserves a trip, right?
> 
> I am going to read back a little, but in case I miss it, are you planning a December trip?



You should definitely consider a December trip Kim especially for Xander birthday. During that weekend that you are considering going is the Candlelight Processional weekend.


----------



## Sherry E

I'm putting the final touches on the new Theme Week now, so it should be ready to go in another 2 or 3 hours or so.

Be careful with the last minute contributions to Theme Weeks!  Make sure they actually fall within the designated time frame (Pacific Standard Time) and that you get those pictures in by Sunday night, because if they cross over into the following Monday they won't earn an entry into the draw!





kmedina said:


> Sherry,
> 
> Checking into this thread as well.  It is highly unlikely, but I am trying to plan a quick getaway from the 6th-8th of December. Xander turns 7 on the 6th. If the work I start after we get back from the October/November trip lasts until December, I think that deserves a trip, right?
> 
> I am going to read back a little, but in case I miss it, are you planning a December trip?



*Hi, Kim!   --*

I'm glad you joined us here too!  

Start with Page 1.  The first 9 posts on page 1 are chock full of information (much more so than the Halloween thread), which is updated and tweaked as needed.  You don't have to read all of it, but focus on the areas that you are interested in (dates, Seasonal Events, treats, etc.).  Then, just skim the last page or two of the thread and jump in at any time.

I think you certainly deserve a holiday trip too!  It will be crowded on those dates, but you can work around it.  Plus, you can enjoy the hotels in their holiday splendor as well.

I'll PM you about my plans when I get something more exact in place.  I always go in December at some point.  That's a given for me.  It's always just a matter of how long the trip will be, and if I am solo or with people.  But I wouldn't miss a December at DLR in some way, shape or form! 




AZlady said:


> Not sure how many times I can change this holiday trip! New possible dates are either 11/30-12/4 or 12/4-12/8.... I thought the latter would be best, but after the nightmare of the Friday the 13th event.... I want to miss CP.
> So , how will the Sunday -Tuesday After thanksgiving be ? Do most people go home on Sunday ?
> Thanks!!



*AZlady --*

A lot of people reportedly clear out on the Sunday after Thanksgiving because it's time to get back to work and school.  Monday should be fine.  I think that whole time frame you're looking at will be fine.  Keep in mind, the holiday season is popular and will attract a lot of people no matter how you slice it (especially on weekends), but there are certain days that may be a bit less crowded than others.

The Friday the 13th event was kind of a fluke, and the resulting chaos was fueled -- I think -- but a lack of knowledge of what it was supposed to be about.  Disney did not do a really good job of promoting it or explaining it and, when they did explain/promote, it still was not clear to many people.  So I think a lot of people showed up expecting something different than what it turned out to be.  Also, people who maybe like Disney but don't follow what happens at the parks regularly may have thought that the Villains' appearance was some super-rare occurrence that they couldn't miss when, in reality, many of those Villains are out and about year-round (though maybe not all together in one spot).  I just have a feeling that there was an overall sense of mystery as to what the Unleash the Villains event was going to be, and that sense my mystery drew in extra people who didn't want to feel like they were missing out on something "big."  If they had known exactly what was happening and that some of the Villains are not really rare, they may have stayed home.

The Candlelight Processional/Ceremony, on the other hand, has been happening for over 5 decades, so people who are interested in it have a pretty good idea of what it's about (or at least that it exists) and if they want to deal with trying to stand around and see it by now.  The crowds for it pick up on Saturday, but I really don't think Sunday is as bad.  

My only concern with Candlelight crowds this year is that the Ceremony gained more fans last year when it ran for 20 nights, and some of those fans will undoubtedly be excited to come back and see it again (even without seats).  So I expect that there may be even more people crowded around Town Square for the CP than there usually would be, especially on Saturday night.  And it's possible that everyone who does not want to see the CP will pack into other areas of DL.


----------



## deejdigsdis

I know I'm a little late, but I just wanted to answer the people who wondered where I got this holiday gem-of-a-treat:





I got it somewhere in DCA in 2009.  How's that for an answer.    I know it was close to the entrance of a bug's land, as that was where we were waiting for the Pixar parade while my husband tried to find a treat close by for us to eat while we waited.

*TK*, I can't believe the twins are graduating from college!!  Time flies.  I'm glad to hear they are still interested in going to DLR/WDW with mom and dad.  And congrats on DH retiring!  That will be nice to not have to stick to the school vacation schedule while traveling.  What did you decide...Anaheim or no Anaheim in November?  

*Bret*, that was a great picture of you and your aunt a few pages back.  Sounds like you have some fun times ahead with friends and family at DLR during the holidays.

*Sherry*, you continue to amaze me with how you are able to keep up with this thread and remember everyone who posts (and their plans, and their pictures, and their past DL experiences, and...and...and...).


----------



## Sherry E

_*Its Monday -- and its time for the Theme Week Countdown!!*_



*4 Weeks Until the
Holiday Season Begins at Disneyland Resort!!!! *​

_*With each new week will come a different Disneyland Resort holiday theme!

As I have previously mentioned in this Superthread, Ill be showcasing a particular aspect of DLR's holiday celebration each week until early November.  There are still quite a few more themes to come over the next month, including 3 main weekly themes (a new one every Monday through October 28, 2013);  6 mini-themes which will be featured each day from 10/29/13  11/3/13, and a final Holiday Cornucopia theme on Monday, November 4th (there will be more details about what the Cornucopia can include when we get closer to that date!).

Theme Week Countdowns are a great way to keep the photos rolling in on a regular basis and build anticipation for November at the Disneyland Resort!  They are also a way to display the different elements, nuances and details of the Holidays at DLR that may be totally new to some visitors...or previously unnoticed/undiscovered by others.  Finally, this is an excellent way for our Theme Week Countdown participants to shine a light on their wonderful photos and attract visitors to their Trip Reports, blogs, etc.  

Last week, we showed off our best  Character photos, Santa photos and PhotoPass photos.  We have also sampled the tempting  Treats and Treasures offered in the parks for the season.  Weve enjoyed the holidays with a rustic, Western flair in Frontierland and at the Jingle Jangle Jamboree.  We have caught glimpses of the special holiday offerings at the three Hotels of the Disneyland Resort.  We have also visited the playful, animated, off-kilter world of Mickeys Toontown.  We have reveled in the pageantry of A Christmas Fantasy Parade and gazed in awe at the BelieveIn Holiday Magic Fireworks.   We have strolled along Main Street to soak in its small town holiday charm, and onward to the sparkling Sleeping Beautys Winter Castle, resplendent in snow and icicle lights.  We have enjoyed the Yuletide season around the world as we sailed through Its a Small World Holiday.  We have journeyed down the mystical, musical alleys of New Orleans Square and enjoyed Christmas with a Mardi Gras twist, including balconies draped in beads and lampposts adorned with mysterious masks.  We have paid a visit to New Orleans Squares most famous residence and met its temporary houseguest, Jack Skellington, as he attempted to put a bit of a nightmarish Halloween spin on the Yuletide season in Haunted Mansion Holiday.  Of course, we kicked off this years Theme Week Countdown with the many different types of themed Christmas Trees and Wreaths around Disneyland Resort.  

Sowhat will be our eleventh theme of 2013?  Lets take a trip to Christmases past by way of the City of Angels!*_





*In the Spotlight this Week......

BUENA VISTA STREET and HOLLYWOOD LAND!!!*​




_* 

Much like Main Street is to Disneyland, Buena Vista Street serves as the nostalgic heartbeat of California Adventure.  Since its grand opening in June of 2012 this bustling boulevard has transported visitors back in time to the 1920s, when a young Walt Disney first arrived in Los Angeles to further pursue his dreams and build his empire.  Adopting both Art Deco design and a Mission theme, many of the facades along Buena Vista Street were styled to look as they may have looked roughly 85 years ago.  This atmosphere lends itself well to the holidays, as they are showcased with a vintage flair.

As soon as you enter the gates of the newly re-imagined California Adventure in mid-November through early January, you are greeted by retro, toe-tapping versions of familiar seasonal songs performed by Big Bands as well crooners such as Bing Crosby, etc., which sets the stage for a lively celebration.  Storefront windows, a tree lighting ceremony and Bell Ringers also help to create a simple, non-extravagant festive mood.  Santa Claus can be found meeting with both naughty and nice guests in the traditional department store setting of Elias and Company, which also houses a rare (for Disneyland Resort), miniature, tinsel-draped Christmas tree.  

Near to Buena Vista Street and connected by the Red Car Trolley line, the Golden Age of the Silver Screen is represented in Hollywood Land (formerly the Hollywood Pictures Backlot), which fondly recalls the era of 1930s glamour and cinema while still featuring a few modern touches.  The code word is: child.  The holiday décor is inexplicably minimal in this area, but rumor has it that a light snowfall provides a bit of a winter Wonderland at the very merry Mad T Party.*_ 


_*

Buena Vista Street  November and December 2012



The Buena Vista Bugle

























































Trolley Treats 



















Clarabelles











A splash of holiday color against the pale backdrop of the fountain








Bell Ringers





















Hollywood Land  November 2012













Looking out at the BVS tree








The trolley









*_​


_*I will post more photos during the week.  

Please feel free to post your Buena Vista Street and Hollywood Land pictures all this week, through Sunday, October 20th!  

Then, stay tuned for our twelfth theme on Monday, October 21st!!  We still have quite a few themes coming up over the next month, so get your photos ready!*_


----------



## crystal1313

Here's some of the BVS tree:


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

I would have sworn I took some of the Buena Vista Tree, but I can not find them in any of my pictures, even though I've gone through them 3x! Maybe later in the week.

Mine aren't very exciting this week as one is a repeat and the other dates back to 2006 and the old school Hollywood area.









(2006)


----------



## mvf-m11c

deejdigsdis said:


> *Bret*, that was a great picture of you and your aunt a few pages back.  Sounds like you have some fun times ahead with friends and family at DLR during the holidays.



Hi Deej, thank you. This will be a fun time during the Holiday season with my family and friends next month and December. I can't wait any longer till the Holiday season. 


Here are my pictures of BVS and HL

Buena Vista Street






























Bell Ringers










Hollywood Land


----------



## Sherry E

*crystal1313, Jamie and Bret -- *

You each have another entry into the random draw for submitting the beautiful Buena Vista Street and/or Hollywood Land pictures!


*deej -- 

*Thank you for the kind words (I do have a good memory most of the time, and am very detailed -- so all of that helps when putting together these little threads), but I clearly got the source of your funnel cake wrong!  Did you ever get a funnel cake in Frontierland?  Because if you didn't get one there at any point in the past, then I read someone else's TR and saw a funnel cake photo from Frontierland and mixed it up with your DCA funnel cake!  I am strongly associating funnel cake with Frontierland in my mind, so someone got one from there at some point!


----------



## Autty40

So the Disney blog just announced that The View will be taping live the week of our trip. It's kinda stressing me out. Does this mean the low crowds we were planning on are going to swell? We booked this trip in February and I was counting on lower crowds. Will there be closures so they can tape stuff? I'm having a mini freak out!


----------



## blue888

Any idea on when the holiday menus will be released?


----------



## Sherry E

Autty40 said:


> So the Disney blog just announced that The View will be taping live the week of our trip. It's kinda stressing me out. Does this mean the low crowds we were planning on are going to swell? We booked this trip in February and I was counting on lower crowds. Will there be closures so they can tape stuff? I'm having a mini freak out!



*Autty40 --*

I wouldn't worry about it.  Don't freak out, stress out or panic. What can you do other than cancel your trip?

It is not too common for shows like that to tape a full week of episodes at DLR so we don't have too much historical information on crowd patterns to go by.  In all likelihood, that week was probably selected for the taping because it is a less crowded time, whereas having _The View_ there at a busier time would be less convenient.

I assume that there will be a designated viewing area with seats where the show is filmed, if they stay in the same location for the whole week, and the crowds will be there.  Yes, the parks will likely be a bit busier than usual overall, but who knows how much?

Look at it this way -- this is a good opportunity to celebrity-watch at the Grand Californian, as I'm sure the ladies will end up staying there!  I look forward to seeing their shows from the parks.  I know that Whoopi is a Disney Parks fan.



blue888 said:


> Any idea on when the holiday menus will be released?



*blue888 --*

Which holiday menus?  Thanksgiving or Christmas?  The Thanksgiving menu should be very much like what was posted by the Disney Parks Blog in 2012 (I have a bolded link to that Blog in the Food/Dining/Treats post on page 1 of this thread).  

I don't know if the Parks Blog will post another menu this year -- some years they do and some years they don't.  I don't think I have ever seen them post a comprehensive Christmas Eve/Day menu, even though that is something that a lot of people ask about.  Hopefully they will this year.

A lot of the special meals that are available for Thanksgiving probably stick around until Christmas too.  And a lot of the seasonal goodies/treats/snacks are available all season long, from mid-November to early January.


----------



## blue888

I was thinking specifically of a Christmas menu. We are going the week of Christmas (22-28th). I'd like to book a tradition Christmas meal for Christmas Eve or Christmas Day.  



Sherry E said:


> *blue888 --*
> 
> Which holiday menus?  Thanksgiving or Christmas?  The Thanksgiving menu should be very much like what was posted by the Disney Parks Blog in 2012 (I have a bolded link to that Blog in the Food/Dining/Treats post on page 1 of this thread).
> 
> I don't know if the Parks Blog will post another menu this year -- some years they do and some years they don't.  I don't think I have ever seen them post a comprehensive Christmas Eve/Day menu, even though that is something that a lot of people ask about.  Hopefully they will this year.
> 
> A lot of the special meals that are available for Thanksgiving probably stick around until Christmas too.  And a lot of the seasonal goodies/treats/snacks are available all season long, from mid-November to early January.


----------



## Autty40

Sherry E said:
			
		

> Autty40 --
> 
> I wouldn't worry about it.  Don't freak out, stress out or panic. What can you do other than cancel your trip?
> 
> It is not too common for shows like that to tape a full week of episodes at DLR so we don't have too much historical information on crowd patterns to go by.  In all likelihood, that week was probably selected for the taping because it is a less crowded time, whereas having The View there at a busier time would be less convenient.
> 
> I assume that there will be a designated viewing area with seats where the show is filmed, if they stay in the same location for the whole week, and the crowds will be there.  Yes, the parks will likely be a bit busier than usual overall, but who knows how much?
> 
> Look at it this way -- this is a good opportunity to celebrity-watch at the Grand Californian, as I'm sure the ladies will end up staying there!  I look forward to seeing their shows from the parks.  I know that Whoopi is a Disney Parks fan.



Thank you for the reassuring words. I hope you're right. I wouldn't mind meeting any of the ladies! I don't handle change very well if you can't tell.  
We won't cancel the trip... My husband would have a fit, and the deal we got in February we couldn't get again. I'll just tough it out. I'm sure once I'm there I won't care, I'll just be happy to be at Disneyland!


----------



## Sherry E

blue888 said:


> I was thinking specifically of a Christmas menu. We are going the week of Christmas (22-28th). I'd like to book a tradition Christmas meal for Christmas Eve or Christmas Day.



*blue888 -*

The booking window for 12/24 and 12/25 will be at the end of next week, and you'll be able to make reservations.  Maybe the Disneyland Dining folks will have the complete information at that point.  

When I did the holiday season Call-In show/podcast with the DIS Unplugged team last year (in December), one of the things I mentioned that we should discuss was the Christmas Eve/Day dining.  Nancy (Unplugged correspondent) read off a detailed list of Christmas meals and offerings -- though I have no clue where she got it from.  So if you want to listen to that podcast from 2012, there is a link to it at the top of post #3 on page 1 of this thread.

I wonder if e-mailing Disneyland Dining would yield any results?

In any event, I would assume that some of the restaurants that have special meals or menus would be Plaza Inn, Carnation Cafe and Storytellers Cafe, and probably Carthay Circle and maybe Steakhouse 55 too.  Oh, and Napa Rose!


----------



## dolphingirl47

Sherry E said:


> *Corinna --*
> 
> Yes, it sounds like the Grand Californian holiday merriment will fit in exactly with what you like as far as hotel holiday decor.
> 
> I have heard good things about the Steakhouse 55 breakfast.  So it's not over-the-top expensive (any more so than other table service places in DLR)?  I would like to try it for breakfast. I remember looking at the breakfast menu and there was something on there that caught my attention but I can't remember what it was.  It sounded delicious, whatever it was!



No, we thought it was pretty good value. We had about the most expensive thing on the menu (steak and eggs) plus juice and coffee and our check came to less than $40.

Corinna


----------



## blue888

Thanks  I am going to try emailing and see. 





Sherry E said:


> *blue888 -*
> 
> The booking window for 12/24 and 12/25 will be at the end of next week, and you'll be able to make reservations.  Maybe the Disneyland Dining folks will have the complete information at that point.
> 
> When I did the holiday season Call-In show/podcast with the DIS Unplugged team last year (in December), one of the things I mentioned that we should discuss was the Christmas Eve/Day dining.  Nancy (Unplugged correspondent) read off a detailed list of Christmas meals and offerings -- though I have no clue where she got it from.  So if you want to listen to that podcast from 2012, there is a link to it at the top of post #3 on page 1 of this thread.
> 
> I wonder if e-mailing Disneyland Dining would yield any results?
> 
> In any event, I would assume that some of the restaurants that have special meals or menus would be Plaza Inn, Carnation Cafe and Storytellers Cafe, and probably Carthay Circle and maybe Steakhouse 55 too.  Oh, and Napa Rose!


----------



## kirstie101

I've been lurking on this thread for awhile now but thought I might as well start posting. It looks like we get to go to the parks for a quick trip! I'm super excited. I can't wait to see the decorations again! We went a couple years ago at Christmas time and I loved it. I'm most looking forward to the parade and the fireworks/snow. And I've got a giant list of all the treats I need to eat in a day and a half! We'll be in the parks the Saturday and Sunday before Thanksgiving so I know crowds will be growing. But thats ok by me! I'm just glad we get to go and I can get the kids's picture with Santa!


----------



## julieheyer

Autty40 said:


> So the Disney blog just announced that The View will be taping live the week of our trip. It's kinda stressing me out. Does this mean the low crowds we were planning on are going to swell? We booked this trip in February and I was counting on lower crowds. Will there be closures so they can tape stuff? I'm having a mini freak out!



What dates will you be there ( will they be taping?). I'd prefer lower crowds too .


----------



## PHXscuba

CaliDisneyMama said:


> Saw these this afternoon and thought of you all! I still have yet to try either flavor... are the peppermint candies in the Peppermint Wonderland crunchy??



The peppermint bits are crunchy but not large, so I think anyone who likes a bit of texture in their ice cream would like it.

BTW, I also saw some full-fat-Grand-amazing peppermint ice cream at Target too recently. But I'm pretty sure I only saw the reduced-fat-don't-bother at Safeway (Vons). It was a couple days ago and my weekend was a little odd.

*I have no pictures for this week *... but I am hoping to take plenty if I make it to DLR in December, cross fingers. I will love seeing everyone else's!

PHXscuba


----------



## Autty40

julieheyer said:
			
		

> What dates will you be there ( will they be taping?). I'd prefer lower crowds too .



We'll be there the 18-21 but only in the parks the 19th and 20th. They haven't released any other details that I know of besides the dates... I wish they would record before the park opens so it doesn't interrupt too much at the parks.


----------



## julieheyer

I'm gonna try to post some BVS pics. They're not intended as BVS pics, but they took place there  Love DCA at Christmas time!! 









Here are my girls waiting for their candy canes to be made!! They loved it!!








My BFF and me with Goofy!


----------



## pixleyyy




----------



## ashnjam

When do you think December park hours will be released? November 1st?


----------



## egritz

Sherry, I'm sorry to report back to you...my Safeway in Roseville, CA (near Sacramento) has the full fat version (in addition to the Slow Churned) of your Peppermint Ice Cream



ashnjam said:


> When do you think December park hours will be released? November 1st?



They release them 6 weeks out, so next week we should start seeing the December hours slowly appear.


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

Autty40 said:
			
		

> We'll be there the 18-21 but only in the parks the 19th and 20th. They haven't released any other details that I know of besides the dates... I wish they would record before the park opens so it doesn't interrupt too much at the parks.



They may, or at least during EMH because the show plays on the East Coast first. This is assuming their airing same day shows.


----------



## Autty40

DisneyJamieCA said:
			
		

> They may, or at least during EMH because the show plays on the East Coast first. This is assuming their airing same day shows.



Let's hope so!


----------



## kmedina

Thanks Bret and Sherry. I have read a bit from the first page and am a little nervous about our dates now. Since the processional will only take place that weekend, I bet crowds will flock. I would love to see it, but like Fantasmic, I just do not like how long it would take out of my day. DisneyWorld makes everything easier. 

Our dates are not flexible, since we have Thanksgiving plans the weekend before and Xander's birthday party booked the weekend after. The following weekend is prime time meaning more crowds and the requirement to upgrade APs.


----------



## Elk Grove Chris




----------



## deejdigsdis

Sherry E said:


> *deej --
> 
> *Thank you for the kind words (I do have a good memory most of the time, and am very detailed -- so all of that helps when putting together these little threads), but I clearly got the source of your funnel cake wrong!  Did you ever get a funnel cake in Frontierland?  Because if you didn't get one there at any point in the past, then I read someone else's TR and saw a funnel cake photo from Frontierland and mixed it up with your DCA funnel cake!  I am strongly associating funnel cake with Frontierland in my mind, so someone got one from there at some point!



I think I've only had 2 funnel cakes in my life.  The Christmasy one in DCA, and one that my dad got at Knott's Berry Farm years ago.  I remember it well because a bird pooped on it and dad noticed as he was taking a bite next to the poop-laden part.  

Frontierland seems like the most funnel cakey area of the park.  (Maybe I'm relating it back to my Knott's Berry Farm days.)  But I've never had one there.

I love the pictures for this week's theme everyone!  I love the old-fashioned Christmas look.  Too bad I don't have any pics to share this week.  

*Sherry*, was the newspaper something you could keep as a souvenir, or was it a decoration only?  I love your tree picture looking up from the bottom.


----------



## ashnjam

egritz said:


> They release them 6 weeks out, so next week we should start seeing the December hours slowly appear.



Saweet thank you!


----------



## Sherry E

*Julie, pixleyyy and Elk Grove Chris* -- Everyone's got another entry into the random draw!  What gorgeous pictures everyone has posted!  




blue888 said:


> Thanks  I am going to try emailing and see.



*blue888 --*

Let us know what you find out!  I think that by the end of next week, someone in Dining should have a list because that's when the booking windows open for Christmas.

It would be good to get a comprehensive list of the special Christmas Eve/Day meals, like the Parks Blog did for the Thanksgiving meals last year.  Even if they don't put out a new list every year, having one list to sort of use as a guideline for a couple of years would be good (and I could put it on page 1 of this thread, in the Food/Dining post).  

I don't doubt that the Parks Blog will do a piece about holiday treats & goodies -- they seem to have finally picked up on the fact that people like reading about goodies all year -- but doing a specific article about Christmas Eve/Day meals would be very handy.  And I know the people in Disney's Social Media departments occasionally peek in on this thread, so hopefully they will get the hint!




kirstie101 said:


> I've been lurking on this thread for awhile now but thought I might as well start posting. It looks like we get to go to the parks for a quick trip! I'm super excited. I can't wait to see the decorations again! We went a couple years ago at Christmas time and I loved it. I'm most looking forward to the parade and the fireworks/snow. And I've got a giant list of all the treats I need to eat in a day and a half! We'll be in the parks the Saturday and Sunday before Thanksgiving so I know crowds will be growing. But thats ok by me! I'm just glad we get to go and I can get the kids's picture with Santa!



Welcome, *kirstie101*!

I'm so glad you decided to join in!

I think that if a quick trip is in the works, the holiday season is the best time to do it because you can get a lot of Christmas merriment packed into a day and a half!

I also think it's good that you'll be seeing the parade, fireworks and snow on this trip.  If an official Christmas party begins next year or the year after, who knows what the fate of the existing holiday parade and fireworks will be?  Those longstanding events could become part of a paid party, or Disney could replace them with an all new holiday parade and fireworks show.

You went a couple of years ago -- so you haven't seen the Buena Vista Street decorations or Cars Land decorations in person yet?  You have a lot to look forward to!  Even the Jingle Jangle Jamboree in Disneyland is new -- even though it is basically an expanded version of the old Reindeer Round-Up.  California Adventure feels like it is more involved in the seasonal festivities now.  It often felt like it was lacking a little bit of holiday decor in the past (once you got past the entrance), but last year was different.

Yes, crowds will be starting to build on the weekend you're there (with people who are arriving early for their Thanksgiving celebrations) but I think that as long as you prepare for it and expect it, that's half the battle!  

Besides, we can never totally predict what will happen -- sometimes, when we think it's going to be really crowded, it's not that bad.  And when we think it won't be crowded, it is very crowded (as many of the current Halloween Time/MHP visitors are finding out!).  At this rate, I am expecting the first 2 weeks of December to be more crowded than they have been in recent years, just because it seems like a lot of people are going during that time to avoid larger crowds a couple of weeks later!

You will definitely have at least 2 Santas to get the kids' photos with -- the DCA/Elias and Company Santa and the Jingle Jangle Jamboree Santa.  





egritz said:


> Sherry, I'm sorry to report back to you...my Safeway in Roseville, CA (near Sacramento) has the full fat version (in addition to the Slow Churned) of your Peppermint Ice Cream



*egritz --*

Okay, now you're all just taunting and torturing me.  And again I say...madness!





kmedina said:


> Thanks Bret and Sherry. I have read a bit from the first page and am a little nervous about our dates now. Since the processional will only take place that weekend, I bet crowds will flock. I would love to see it, but like Fantasmic, I just do not like how long it would take out of my day. DisneyWorld makes everything easier.
> 
> Our dates are not flexible, since we have Thanksgiving plans the weekend before and Xander's birthday party booked the weekend after. The following weekend is prime time meaning more crowds and the requirement to upgrade APs.



*Kim --*

I think that Saturday of your December weekend will be the worse day in terms of Candlelight crowds, because reports always seem to indicate that the Saturday crowds are worse on that weekend.  Sunday will probably be the less crowded of the two days, especially in the first half of the day.  

I find that what happens is that a lot of the crowds and gridlock around Town Square are caused by people trying to leave...so they can avoid crowds!  The crowds are sometimes caused by people trying to avoid crowds!  So if you just avoid Town Square and Main Street later in the day and don't try to join the mass exodus of people thinking they are escaping huge crowds, you might not have too much of an issue.  You can always head to DCA or take a break in DTD, or in the lovely, comfortable GCH lobby!

The best thing is that you're prepared.  If you expect horrible crowds, then the reality will probably not end up being what you imagined.  I think it's much better to prepare for the worst and end up pleasantly surprised, than to go in with blinders on, not knowing what to expect.



deejdigsdis said:


> I think I've only had 2 funnel cakes in my life.  The Christmasy one in DCA, and one that my dad got at Knott's Berry Farm years ago.  I remember it well because a bird pooped on it and dad noticed as he was taking a bite next to the poop-laden part.
> 
> Frontierland seems like the most funnel cakey area of the park.  (Maybe I'm relating it back to my Knott's Berry Farm days.)  But I've never had one there.
> 
> I love the pictures for this week's theme everyone!  I love the old-fashioned Christmas look.  Too bad I don't have any pics to share this week.
> 
> *Sherry*, was the newspaper something you could keep as a souvenir, or was it a decoration only?  I love your tree picture looking up from the bottom.



*deej --*

Well, a poop-laden funnel cake is not very enticing, is it?

There are a couple of places at the Farmers Market (in my neighborhood) that have funnel cake.  I never buy it, though.  

Now I have to figure out whose TR I read a while back with the report and/or photo of someone eating funnel cake in Frontierland!  It will hit me when I am not even thinking about it, most likely!

You don't have any holiday photos from the Hollywood Pictures Backlot (pre-Hollywood Land days)?  Hollywood is part of the theme for this week, too.

Stay tuned -- there are two brand new themes coming up next Monday (10/21) and 10/28...and one of them you will be able to contribute to, I think.

Thank you for the compliment on the tree picture.  The holiday edition of the Buena Vista Bugle was a souvenir.  There was a stack of them sitting in a rack somewhere on BVS -- I am thinking it was near Fiddler, Fifer & Practical Cafe, maybe??  I saw them sitting there and took a couple of different shots -- the one I posted yesterday, which I then 'aged' by adding the tone and the frame to it, and a second shot in which I arranged the stack of newspapers in a sort of slightly fanned out way (which looked more appealing than just the straight stack of papers).


----------



## kirstie101

Sherry E said:


> kirstie101[/B]!
> 
> I'm so glad you decided to join in!
> 
> I think that if a quick trip is in the works, the holiday season is the best time to do it because you can get a lot of Christmas merriment packed into a day and a half!
> 
> I also think it's good that you'll be seeing the parade, fireworks and snow on this trip.  If an official Christmas party begins next year or the year after, who knows what the fate of the existing holiday parade and fireworks will be?  Those longstanding events could become part of a paid party, or Disney could replace them with an all new holiday parade and fireworks show.
> 
> You went a couple of years ago -- so you haven't seen the Buena Vista Street decorations or Cars Land decorations in person yet?  You have a lot to look forward to!  Even the Jingle Jangle Jamboree in Disneyland is new -- even though it is basically an expanded version of the old Reindeer Round-Up.  California Adventure feels like it is more involved in the seasonal festivities now.  It often felt like it was lacking a little bit of holiday decor in the past (once you got past the entrance), but last year was different.
> 
> Yes, crowds will be starting to build on the weekend you're there (with people who are arriving early for their Thanksgiving celebrations) but I think that as long as you prepare for it and expect it, that's half the battle!
> 
> Besides, we can never totally predict what will happen -- sometimes, when we think it's going to be really crowded, it's not that bad.  And when we think it won't be crowded, it is very crowded (as many of the current Halloween Time/MHP visitors are finding out!).  At this rate, I am expecting the first 2 weeks of December to be more crowded than they have been in recent years, just because it seems like a lot of people are going during that time to avoid larger crowds a couple of weeks later!
> 
> You will definitely have at least 2 Santas to get the kids' photos with -- the DCA/Elias and Company Santa and the Jingle Jangle Jamboree Santa.




Sherry - you are right, and it almost slipped my mind, DCA was still being worked on when we were there in 2011! I know we saw some decorations around Bugs Land but thats really all I remember for decorations in DCA. Much of it was walls at the time. Dont get me wrong though, it was our first time going during Christmas so it was a very magical, special trip for us. But seeing Buena Vista Street and Cars Land all decorated is going to be fantastic!  Ok now I'm even more excited than I was before! DD loved the Reindeer Round-Up when we went. I hope this year they do the cookie decorating that I've seen pictures of on this thread. She would get a kick out of that. And I would enjoy eating it when shes done!  And since we're going fairly early I can use our picture with Santa for our Christmas card with any luck! I have a feeling DS will want nothing to do with him still but DD always enjoys taking pictures with him.


----------



## blue888

Sherry E said:


> *Julie, pixleyyy and Elk Grove Chris* --
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *blue888 --*
> 
> Let us know what you find out!  I think that by the end of next week, someone in Dining should have a list because that's when the booking windows open for Christmas.
> 
> It would be good to get a comprehensive list of the special Christmas Eve/Day meals, like the Parks Blog did for the Thanksgiving meals last year.  Even if they don't put out a new list every year, having one list to sort of use as a guideline for a couple of years would be good (and I could put it on page 1 of this thread, in the Food/Dining post).
> 
> I don't doubt that the Parks Blog will do a piece about holiday treats & goodies -- they seem to have finally picked up on the fact that people like reading about goodies all year -- but doing a specific article about Christmas Eve/Day meals would be very handy.  And I know the people in Disney's Social Media departments occasionally peek in on this thread, so hopefully they will get the hint!



I will definitely post here when I hear back. If I don't hear back I just looked at last years offerings and put those on my list.  I am really hoping I can find out for sure though 


Anyone want to critique my restaurant choices? Obviously, I still need to reserve them, but tentatively writing out where we want to eat supper.  Our plan because we are traveling with 6 adults and my 3 kids (4, 2 and 6 months), is to reserve supper each evening. That way we know where we are eating and can sit down and have a nice meal.  
Arrival Day - Tortilla Jos
Big Thunder Ranch BBQ 
Storytellers Cafe 
Goofys Kitchen 
Blue Bayou 
Rainforest Cafe 
Any suggestions? Obviously depending on holiday offerings this list may change.  Trying to hit some buffets, because my 2 year old is free there, lol. My kids eat a lot and like all kinds of food, so no worries there.


----------



## Cheshirecatty

egritz said:


> That picture of the PPH Santa Schedule is REALLY helpful! Do you have them for the other Santa's? Or is that back on the first page and I missed it?



*egritz*.......

I know you asked this a few days back, but I found my schedule from last year for *meeting Santa* at the *Disney Property Hotels*.

*GCH* AND *DLH* are *evenings*:

4:30-4:45
5:15-6:00
6:45-7:30
7:45-8:38

*PPH* is *mornings*:

8:30-9:00
9:20-10:00
10:15-11:00

Hope that helps give you an idea for this year!

*Sherry*,  

I just wanted to say that, if that is you in front of the "bad" version of the Photo Pass Winter Castle at night time picture, you look fantastic!

Maybe the Castle doesn't look that great, but* you* look very pretty, and I *love* the pop of your red sweater!


----------



## czmom

Cheshirecatty said:


> *egritz*.......
> 
> I know you asked this a few days back, but I found my schedule from last year for *meeting Santa* at the *Disney Property Hotels*.
> 
> *GCH* AND *DLH* are *evenings*:
> 
> 4:30-4:45
> 5:15-6:00
> 6:45-7:30
> 7:45-8:38
> 
> *PPH* is *mornings*:
> 
> 8:30-9:00
> 9:20-10:00
> 10:15-11:00
> 
> Hope that helps give you an idea for this year!




I wasn't the one who asked, but THANK YOU for posting this!  Very helpful!


----------



## tksbaskets

deejdigsdis said:


> *TK*, I can't believe the twins are graduating from college!!  Time flies.  I'm glad to hear they are still interested in going to DLR/WDW with mom and dad.  And congrats on DH retiring!  That will be nice to not have to stick to the school vacation schedule while traveling.  What did you decide...Anaheim or no Anaheim in November?
> 
> *Bret*, that was a great picture of you and your aunt a few pages back.  Sounds like you have some fun times ahead with friends and family at DLR during the holidays.
> 
> *Sherry*, you continue to amaze me with how you are able to keep up with this thread and remember everyone who posts (and their plans, and their pictures, and their past DL experiences, and...and...and...).



Hi *Deej! * Yes, hard to believe.  We are leaving for Disneyland the day after our sons graduate from college.  12/15/13!  Truly cause for celebration!  

DH and I may have a solo trip in our future this year.  Who knows now that his schedule has freed up.  I think Santa is bringing us all Premiere Annual Passes for Christmas.

*Sherry* I'm counting down to the Hallmark Channel Christmas movies!  My DVR will be working overtime.

Loving this week's theme.  We've never seen BVS so this is a double Holiday treat.


----------



## pattyduke34

Here are a few I have for this weeks theme... Mine seem to be taken with photographer,,,most of them was the mini shoot that she did!


----------



## viaggiamo

I love this thread!
I thought I would post here instead of asking in a new one as you guys are so knowledgable about the Christmas season at DL.
I have just realised that we will be there over the Candlelight Processional weekend, we have been booked for 8 months as we are coming from Australia, and we have 6 nights from the 5 December at PPH.
Is it going to be crazy? What can we do to make it less so for our two young children? I presume we cannot get tickets to the CP.
Any suggestions about these days?
thanks
C


----------



## mvf-m11c

kmedina said:


> Thanks Bret and Sherry. I have read a bit from the first page and am a little nervous about our dates now. Since the processional will only take place that weekend, I bet crowds will flock. I would love to see it, but like Fantasmic, I just do not like how long it would take out of my day. DisneyWorld makes everything easier.
> 
> Our dates are not flexible, since we have Thanksgiving plans the weekend before and Xander's birthday party booked the weekend after. The following weekend is prime time meaning more crowds and the requirement to upgrade APs.



I have never been to the CP at DL where I have attended the one's in EPCOT the first weekend of December can be really busy especially at MS Town Square as Sherry mentioned that it can be hard to maneuver in and out of the park during the CP. You can always use the alternate way to enter and exit DL is by taking the Monorail from DTD so you can avoid Town Square and the CP.




tksbaskets said:


> Hi *Deej! * Yes, hard to believe.  We are leaving for Disneyland the day after our sons graduate from college.  12/15/13!  Truly cause for celebration!
> 
> DH and I may have a solo trip in our future this year.  Who knows now that his schedule has freed up.  I think Santa is bringing us all Premiere Annual Passes for Christmas.



That is nice to hear that you will be possibly doing solo trips in the future and I can see Santa bringing you Premier AP for Christmas.


----------



## egritz

blue888 said:


> Anyone want to critique my restaurant choices? Obviously, I still need to reserve them, but tentatively writing out where we want to eat supper.  Our plan because we are traveling with 6 adults and my 3 kids (4, 2 and 6 months), is to reserve supper each evening. That way we know where we are eating and can sit down and have a nice meal.
> Arrival Day - Tortilla Jos
> Big Thunder Ranch BBQ
> Storytellers Cafe
> Goofys Kitchen
> Blue Bayou
> Rainforest Cafe
> Any suggestions? Obviously depending on holiday offerings this list may change.  Trying to hit some buffets, because my 2 year old is free there, lol. My kids eat a lot and like all kinds of food, so no worries there.



We weren't impressed with Tortilla Joe's (and I have heard others report the same). Rainforest is very loud (in case you have little ones with you, it can be too much for them).  I personally hate Blue Bayou and we actually skip that meal when we go with my family now...last time my mom (who is the one who really loves it) even didn't like the food and said she didn't care if we ever went back.   I haven't done Storyteller's Cafe, but I don't like the characters offered (and my daughter wouldn't know who they are)...in case that is a character meal.

We had a great meal at house of Blues a few years back...we sat outside and it was a pleasant meal! I am trying to decide whether to make an ADR there for dinner....not sure I want to set limitations on our daily routine....



Cheshirecatty said:


> *egritz*.......
> 
> I know you asked this a few days back, but I found my schedule from last year for *meeting Santa* at the *Disney Property Hotels*.
> 
> *GCH* AND *DLH* are *evenings*:
> 
> 4:30-4:45
> 5:15-6:00
> 6:45-7:30
> 7:45-8:38
> 
> *PPH* is *mornings*:
> 
> 8:30-9:00
> 9:20-10:00
> 10:15-11:00
> 
> Hope that helps give you an idea for this year!



Wow - thank you -that is a huge help in planning. Hopefully someone will confirm what the hotel Santa schedules are this year next month, but this will give me a head start in planning out itinerary...

Side note, I sure wish there was a way to earmark specific posts within this thread. There are so many things I've read and now I realize would have been good to save in a document on my computer. Oops.


----------



## Sherry E

*pattyduke34 -- One more entry into the random draw!  Thanks for sharing the photos.

I don't know if anyone noticed or checked, but DIS'er u2pixi was kind enough to alert me to the fact that the Holiday Time tour info is up on the Disneyland website.  Here is the link:  https://disneyland.disney.go.com/events-tours/holiday-time-at-disneyland/.  It's ready for booking now!*

​


kirstie101 said:


> Sherry - you are right, and it almost slipped my mind, DCA was still being worked on when we were there in 2011! I know we saw some decorations around Bugs Land but thats really all I remember for decorations in DCA. Much of it was walls at the time. Dont get me wrong though, it was our first time going during Christmas so it was a very magical, special trip for us. But seeing Buena Vista Street and Cars Land all decorated is going to be fantastic!  Ok now I'm even more excited than I was before! DD loved the Reindeer Round-Up when we went. I hope this year they do the cookie decorating that I've seen pictures of on this thread. She would get a kick out of that. And I would enjoy eating it when shes done!  And since we're going fairly early I can use our picture with Santa for our Christmas card with any luck! I have a feeling DS will want nothing to do with him still but DD always enjoys taking pictures with him.



*kirstie101 --*

I think the cookie decorating will be happening again, if last year's Jingle Jangle Jamboree activities are any indication.  You won't find any reindeer -- they are not at the Jamboree -- but there are crafts and cookies!

I think you'll be really pleased with the new version of the DCA holiday festivities.  I miss the CALIFORNIA letters at the front, and I do miss the Golden Gate Bridge as well, but the other areas of DCA seem more in the spirit now.  The Bug's Land decor will be there, as will the Christmas tree in the Paradise Pier area, but now we just have more decor and more holiday merriment in other areas too!



blue888 said:


> I will definitely post here when I hear back. If I don't hear back I just looked at last years offerings and put those on my list.  I am really hoping I can find out for sure though
> 
> 
> Anyone want to critique my restaurant choices? Obviously, I still need to reserve them, but tentatively writing out where we want to eat supper.  Our plan because we are traveling with 6 adults and my 3 kids (4, 2 and 6 months), is to reserve supper each evening. That way we know where we are eating and can sit down and have a nice meal.
> Arrival Day - Tortilla Jos
> Big Thunder Ranch BBQ
> Storytellers Cafe
> Goofys Kitchen
> Blue Bayou
> Rainforest Cafe
> Any suggestions? Obviously depending on holiday offerings this list may change.  Trying to hit some buffets, because my 2 year old is free there, lol. My kids eat a lot and like all kinds of food, so no worries there.



*blue888 --*

I've never tried Tortilla Jo's, but I don't have a problem with any of the other restaurants on your list.  They're all good to me for one reason or another (some better than others).  If you're looking for counter service, Plaza Inn and River Belle Terrace are good too.




Cheshirecatty said:


> *egritz*.......
> 
> I know you asked this a few days back, but I found my schedule from last year for *meeting Santa* at the *Disney Property Hotels*.
> 
> *GCH* AND *DLH* are *evenings*:
> 
> 4:30-4:45
> 5:15-6:00
> 6:45-7:30
> 7:45-8:38
> 
> *PPH* is *mornings*:
> 
> 8:30-9:00
> 9:20-10:00
> 10:15-11:00
> 
> Hope that helps give you an idea for this year!
> 
> *Sherry*,
> 
> I just wanted to say that, if that is you in front of the "bad" version of the Photo Pass Winter Castle at night time picture, you look fantastic!
> 
> Maybe the Castle doesn't look that great, but* you* look very pretty, and I *love* the pop of your red sweater!



*Cheshirecatty --*

Thank you so much for posting the complete Santa schedules!  I had the PPH info but I didn't have a schedule for the other 2 hotels.  To be honest, though, I think those Santa schedules for all 3 hotels are on the "loose" side, and that he may sometimes stay a bit longer or even leave earlier than what the schedule indicates.  I remember a CM telling me a while back that Santa sat for close to 45 minutes at the GCH, then took a break, then came back, but that is certainly not what he does all the time.  Sometimes he leaves earlier than that.  And when I have stood or sat and watched him pose with guests at either the GCH or the PPH, he seems to be there for quite a while.  So maybe he kind of plays it by ear, depending on his mood! 

Thank you again for the very kind words on the picture!  I appreciate the compliment.  That's very sweet of you to say.  Yes, that is yours truly in the photo.  I don't normally wear red, _ever_, except for during the holiday season.  I guess I call that the "bad" picture because, in comparison to the other "good" nighttime Castle picture I posted on 10/7, this one was lackluster due to the absence of icicle lights.




tksbaskets said:


> ...*Sherry* I'm counting down to the Hallmark Channel Christmas movies!  My DVR will be working overtime.
> 
> Loving this week's theme.  We've never seen BVS so this is a double Holiday treat.



*TK --* 

I was looking at the schedule for the first weekend of the Hallmark marathon (starting 11/1) and I saw some old Hallmark favorites lined up for the daytime on Saturday and Sunday, with the first new movie at night -- "Thanksgiving House."  There are 12 new holiday movies this year.  Were there that many new ones last year?  It seemed like there were 8 or 10 new movies last year (over the course of the whole 2-month Countdown).  I think they may have super-sized the Countdown this time around.  

The best part about those weekend marathons is that you can literally turn on the Hallmark Channel at any time of day (even early morning) and find a holiday movie.  It's strangely comforting, like being wrapped in a warm, comfy, cozy Christmas blanket!  Even if I don't have time to sit and watch TV all day long, I can leave it on as background noise while I do other things.






viaggiamo said:


> I love this thread!
> I thought I would post here instead of asking in a new one as you guys are so knowledgable about the Christmas season at DL.
> I have just realised that we will be there over the Candlelight Processional weekend, we have been booked for 8 months as we are coming from Australia, and we have 6 nights from the 5 December at PPH.
> Is it going to be crazy? What can we do to make it less so for our two young children? I presume we cannot get tickets to the CP.
> Any suggestions about these days?
> thanks
> C



*viaggiamo --*

Were you tuning in here a couple of weeks ago when it was Treats & Treasures Theme Week?  I know that you're interested in holiday treats, so that would have been the week for you!

The CP is only happening on 12/7 and 12/8.  Saturday, 12/7 will probably be quite crowded in Disneyland.  Maybe you can spend that day in California Adventure.  Sunday, 12/8 probably will not be as crowded until late afternoon.   I would just avoid Town Square and Main Street in the late afternoon and early evening on those two nights.  

As I explained to ksromack a few pages back, the seating will be invitation-only, for Disney employees' family members, etc.  You can stand around and watch it from the sidelines, but then you'd be in the middle of the crowds.

I wouldn't worry about crowds.  You'll have a great time.  I've been to the CP (I saw two Ceremonies last year).  I've walked past the CP and through Town Square as it was happening.  I've been in Disneyland on a Sunday when the CP was taking place later that night.  None of that was as bad as the Unleash the Villains event on 9/13 this year, crowd-wise!  I would certainly go during that time again.






mvf-m11c said:


> I have never been to the CP at DL where I have attended the one's in EPCOT the first weekend of December can be really busy especially at MS Town Square as Sherry mentioned that it can be hard to maneuver in and out of the park during the CP. You can always use the alternate way to enter and exit DL is by taking the Monorail from DTD so you can avoid Town Square and the CP.
> 
> 
> That is nice to hear that you will be possibly doing solo trips in the future and I can see Santa bringing you Premier AP for Christmas.



*Bret --*

The issue with the crowds at DL is not even so much the ones who stand around during the CP to watch it.  I could deal with that (it would be better than the Unleash the Villains mayhem).  

I think the real problem lies in the crowds trying to get out of DL -- all at the same time -- or the ones who try to get into the park.  People panic and think that the crowds are going to be big so they try to escape...which ends up causing more crowds around Town Square!  The crowds that try to get around the CP to move one direction or another clog up the area.  That's why it makes more sense to just stay somewhere else in Disneyland that doesn't involve Main Street or Town Square, or move over to DCA earlier in the day.  I don't mind standing with the people who want to see the CP, but the masses of people trying to get around it are bothersome!  That is an issue that Disney will have to deal with if they ever decide to offer dinner packages and have it run for many nights again.

Taking the Monorail is a great back-up plan as well!  Good thinking, Bret!

Bret -- I can't recall.  Did you get a picture of the Snow White-themed gingerbread house in Carthay Circle last November, or was the house not there yet?




egritz said:


> We weren't impressed with Tortilla Joe's (and I have heard others report the same). Rainforest is very loud (in case you have little ones with you, it can be too much for them).  I personally hate Blue Bayou and we actually skip that meal when we go with my family now...last time my mom (who is the one who really loves it) even didn't like the food and said she didn't care if we ever went back.   I haven't done Storyteller's Cafe, but I don't like the characters offered (and my daughter wouldn't know who they are)...in case that is a character meal.
> 
> We had a great meal at house of Blues a few years back...we sat outside and it was a pleasant meal! I am trying to decide whether to make an ADR there for dinner....not sure I want to set limitations on our daily routine....
> 
> Wow - thank you -that is a huge help in planning. Hopefully someone will confirm what the hotel Santa schedules are this year next month, but this will give me a head start in planning out itinerary...
> 
> Side note, I sure wish there was a way to earmark specific posts within this thread. There are so many things I've read and now I realize would have been good to save in a document on my computer. Oops.



*egritz --*

Storytellers Cafe only hosts a character meal for breakfast.  I greatly prefer their lunch and dinner, sans characters!  You should eat there!  They have some good food -- really tasty spaghetti with fresh herbs.  Nice, cozy atmosphere.  Plus, you'll have to poke your head in and see this year's gingerbread house, which is inside the the entrance near the check-in desk.

This may not be a solution, but you can always bookmark the individual posts.  Click on the number in the upper right corner of the post you want to save.  Clicking on that number will open up the post in a separate tab/window.  You should be able to then bookmark it in your browser.

Another idea is to click "quote" as though you were going to reply to the post in question, and then copy/paste the text and save it in a separate document on your computer.

A third option is to tell me what you're looking for -- I'm good at remembering where certain posts are or when (approximately) they came in, and can track things down.  I may be able to find someone's post for you if you lose track of it!


----------



## viaggiamo

Sherry E said:


> *
> 
> viaggiamo --
> 
> Were you tuning in here a couple of weeks ago when it was Treats & Treasures Theme Week?  I know that you're interested in holiday treats, so that would have been the week for you!
> 
> The CP is only happening on 12/7 and 12/8.  Saturday, 12/7 will probably be quite crowded in Disneyland.  Maybe you can spend that day in California Adventure.  Sunday, 12/8 probably will not be as crowded until late afternoon.   I would just avoid Town Square and Main Street in the late afternoon and early evening on those two nights.
> 
> As I explained to ksromack a few pages back, the seating will be invitation-only, for Disney employees' family members, etc.  You can stand around and watch it from the sidelines, but then you'd be in the middle of the crowds.
> 
> I wouldn't worry about crowds.  You'll have a great time.  I've been to the CP (I saw two Ceremonies last year).  I've walked past the CP and through Town Square as it was happening.  I've been in Disneyland on a Sunday when the CP was taking place later that night.  None of that was as bad as the Unleash the Villains event on 9/13 this year, crowd-wise!  I would certainly go during that time again.
> 
> *


*

Thanks Sherry, yes I was here drooling over the treats and totally loving all the decorations. Beautiful and makes me just want to be there soaking it all up!

Great advice regarding the CP. Thankyou. Yes I think we will plan to be in DCA on the Saturday 7 and then see how things pan out on the Sunday. it would be amazing to see, I watched a video with Dick Van Dyke from last year- how cool is he???!!!!!

This thread is my favourite on the boards.

V*


----------



## JediMasterNerd

I used this Super Thread to plan our trip last year and when a friend was planning their trip for this year I had to direct them in this direction --- and that made me want to look in here and contribute a bit since I greatly benefited from the info provided...




blue888 said:


> Anyone want to critique my restaurant choices? Obviously, I still need to reserve them, but tentatively writing out where we want to eat supper.  Our plan because we are traveling with 6 adults and my 3 kids (4, 2 and 6 months), is to reserve supper each evening. That way we know where we are eating and can sit down and have a nice meal.
> Arrival Day - Tortilla Jos
> Big Thunder Ranch BBQ
> Storytellers Cafe
> Goofys Kitchen
> Blue Bayou
> Rainforest Cafe
> Any suggestions? Obviously depending on holiday offerings this list may change.  Trying to hit some buffets, because my 2 year old is free there, lol. My kids eat a lot and like all kinds of food, so no worries there.




Last year we made reservations for Goofy's Kitchen, Blue Bayou, Carthay Circle, Café Orleans and, for breakfast, PCH Grill... We randomly hit other places for breakfast/lunch each day.

Thoughts:
Goofy's Kitchen - Great, always a good buffet and lots of fun for the kid in all of us.
Blue Bayou - The atmosphere is cool and unique, the food was decent but the BIG BIG BIG problem was with seating. We were a part of 7 and they have NO --- ZERO ---- tables that seat 7. They ended up putting something together in a corner for us --- this took over 45 minutes and we had a reservation!! I would return if I was a smaller group, but not for a large group.
Carthay Circle - We mainly went here to get into the reserved area for World of Color, but the food was great. Definitely worth it. We sat near the balcony and saw the CA Parade happening right below us.
Café Orleans - Wanted something lighter after a couple of days of eating rich foods and this was perfect. Good food, good atmosphere.
PCH Grill - So glad we did this breakfast, it was really good and lots of fun.


While we didn't hit it last time, we did go to StoryTeller's the time before for breakfast, and like PCH Grill, it was a great experience with great food. We also did Rainforest back then and as has been mentioned it was loud and busy. My son was 5yo at the time and he enjoyed it.

Good luck and have fun!!

J.


----------



## farmfresh

> I don't know if anyone noticed or checked, but DIS'er u2pixi was kind enough to alert me to the fact that the Holiday Time tour info is up on the Disneyland website. Here is the link: https://disneyland.disney.go.com/eve...at-disneyland/. It's ready for booking now!



Thanks for posting this...anyone know if the Christmas room gifts are ready to order yet?


----------



## JediMasterNerd

For those who were interested in the 2012 Christmas Eve/Day Dining options I had most of them listed here: http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=46547816#post46547816   --- obviously they'll change things this year, but this is good for a reference.

I called various places and got the list 2 months ahead of time and until we decided where we wanted to go I made multiple reservations and then cancelled them as we made our final decisions based on the menus. I highly recommend doing this if you're not 100% sure where (and what) you want to eat...

J.


----------



## u2pixi

Sherry E said:


> *pattyduke34 -- One more entry into the random draw!  Thanks for sharing the photos.
> 
> I don't know if anyone noticed or checked, but DIS'er u2pixi was kind enough to alert me to the fact that the Holiday Time tour info is up on the Disneyland website.
> 
> ​
> *


*


Thanks Sherry 
I find it crazy that Disney didn't announce this info- I have been stalking that tour page! 

Amy*


----------



## Phoenixrising

Well Captain Chaos (DS10) landed in emerg, after doing something that he shouldn't have last night. While the ER doc ruled out a sprained or broken right foot, the results for a crack were inconclusive. We do know that his right foot is severely bruised, and if it doesn't start to improve in 6 days then it's off to the hospital  next week to rule out a cracked heel. For his sake I hope that it isn't cracked, as we are at 37 days out from our Edmonton trip. Just have to see how it goes. Told the principle of the school how it happened and he got a good chuckle out of it and intends to bug him about it once I get him back to school tomorrow. Let's just say I'm going to really need my Disney time once this is all done with next month.


----------



## mvf-m11c

Sherry E said:


> *Bret --*
> 
> The issue with the crowds at DL is not even so much the ones who stand around during the CP to watch it.  I could deal with that (it would be better than the Unleash the Villains mayhem).
> 
> I think the real problem lies in the crowds trying to get out of DL -- all at the same time -- or the ones who try to get into the park.  People panic and think that the crowds are going to be big so they try to escape...which ends up causing more crowds around Town Square!  The crowds that try to get around the CP to move one direction or another clog up the area.  That's why it makes more sense to just stay somewhere else in Disneyland that doesn't involve Main Street or Town Square, or move over to DCA earlier in the day.  I don't mind standing with the people who want to see the CP, but the masses of people trying to get around it are bothersome!  That is an issue that Disney will have to deal with if they ever decide to offer dinner packages and have it run for many nights again.
> 
> Taking the Monorail is a great back-up plan as well!  Good thinking, Bret!
> 
> Bret -- I can't recall.  Did you get a picture of the Snow White-themed gingerbread house in Carthay Circle last November, or was the house not there yet?



I understand Sherry. I didn't write it down correctly about entering and leaving DL from MS Town Square where the CP is held every year. It does make sense to stay away from MS Town Square where crowd levels can get busy. Going to other lands or DCA is a good idea to avoid the area around the CP. If I ever see the CP at DL, I will have no problem waiting in the crowds to see it but just as you said that it does bother me when people are trying to get around it. It is just like with the fireworks in front of SB Castle where there are people who are trying to get in to get a good spot or go to their groups. 

That's why I like about the Monorail which is another way to get out of the park if you don't want to go through MS. 

I did take a picture of the Snow White gingerbread house that was in the Carthay Circle Restaurant. Here is the picture of the gingerbread house in the lobby of the CCR.


----------



## elamarca

blue888 said:


> I will definitely post here when I hear back. If I don't hear back I just looked at last years offerings and put those on my list.  I am really hoping I can find out for sure though
> 
> 
> Anyone want to critique my restaurant choices? Obviously, I still need to reserve them, but tentatively writing out where we want to eat supper.  Our plan because we are traveling with 6 adults and my 3 kids (4, 2 and 6 months), is to reserve supper each evening. That way we know where we are eating and can sit down and have a nice meal.
> Arrival Day - Tortilla Jos
> Big Thunder Ranch BBQ
> Storytellers Cafe
> Goofys Kitchen
> Blue Bayou
> Rainforest Cafe
> Any suggestions? Obviously depending on holiday offerings this list may change.  Trying to hit some buffets, because my 2 year old is free there, lol. My kids eat a lot and like all kinds of food, so no worries there.



Good choices! I would personally skip Rainforest Cafe. The atmosphere is really fun, especially for kids, but I find the food to be mediocre at best and overpriced. I LOVE Goofy's Kitchen, it's always a big hit with both of us and our five year old son. I've heard excellent things at Storytellers Cafe and of course, Blue Bayou. I've also heard good things about Tortilla Jo's! I want to finally try all three on our upcoming December trip, also.


----------



## crystal1313

We just ate at the Rainforest Cafe, and the food was just OK.  My DS4 was really scared of the animatronic Gorrilla and the thunder and lightning that happened about every 30 min.  I really had to talk with him and calm him down, which made lunch not that enjoyable.  So you may want to think about that with your little ones.  I thought he would like it and I was wrong!  I do have to say he ate all of his dinosaur shaped chicken nuggets, which then distracted him from, as he says, "the scary gorilla that was starring at me!"

We love Tortilla Joes!  Get the guacamole!  It's pricey, but they make it for you at your table, so it can be as mild or as spicy as you want!  So yummy =)


----------



## Sherry E

Oh joy... It's 86 degrees today.   It's not very Fall-like in Los Angeles, if you ask me!  However, there is a Harvest Festival at the Farmers Market this weekend, so I will try to get in the Fall spirit.


​




viaggiamo said:


> Thanks Sherry, yes I was here drooling over the treats and totally loving all the decorations. Beautiful and makes me just want to be there soaking it all up!
> 
> Great advice regarding the CP. Thankyou. Yes I think we will plan to be in DCA on the Saturday 7 and then see how things pan out on the Sunday. it would be amazing to see, I watched a video with Dick Van Dyke from last year- how cool is he???!!!!!
> 
> This thread is my favourite on the boards.
> 
> V



*viaggiamo --*

Thank you!  I think this is a pretty great thread too!

The CP is a beautiful ceremony for those who really love Christmas music and choir singing.  It is so lovely in the Town Square setting, but that setting is also the worst in terms of traffic jams.  

My trip ended last year, right before Dick Van Dyke took over as narrator for his 2 nights of the CP.  In fact, I recall that it began to rain just as I got home from my trip but the crowds were minimal around DL in the earlier part of the day, when it was gloomy and hadn't even started raining yet.  The lines for Haunted Mansion Holiday and It's a Small World Holiday were basically non-existent because people stayed away, thinking it was going to rain.  I wondered if the CP would be able to go on as planned.  I envisioned a lot of disappointed Dick Van Dyke fans if the ceremony got postponed due to rain.

I saw two of the Lou Diamond Phillips-narrated nights, and LDP did a great job.  I would have liked to also see the Kurt Russell and John Stamos nights.



JediMasterNerd said:


> I used this Super Thread to plan our trip last year and when a friend was planning their trip for this year I had to direct them in this direction --- and that made me want to look in here and contribute a bit since I greatly benefited from the info provided...
> 
> 
> Last year we made reservations for Goofy's Kitchen, Blue Bayou, Carthay Circle, Café Orleans and, for breakfast, PCH Grill... We randomly hit other places for breakfast/lunch each day.
> 
> Thoughts:
> Goofy's Kitchen - Great, always a good buffet and lots of fun for the kid in all of us.
> Blue Bayou - The atmosphere is cool and unique, the food was decent but the BIG BIG BIG problem was with seating. We were a part of 7 and they have NO --- ZERO ---- tables that seat 7. They ended up putting something together in a corner for us --- this took over 45 minutes and we had a reservation!! I would return if I was a smaller group, but not for a large group.
> Carthay Circle - We mainly went here to get into the reserved area for World of Color, but the food was great. Definitely worth it. We sat near the balcony and saw the CA Parade happening right below us.
> Café Orleans - Wanted something lighter after a couple of days of eating rich foods and this was perfect. Good food, good atmosphere.
> PCH Grill - So glad we did this breakfast, it was really good and lots of fun.
> 
> 
> While we didn't hit it last time, we did go to StoryTeller's the time before for breakfast, and like PCH Grill, it was a great experience with great food. We also did Rainforest back then and as has been mentioned it was loud and busy. My son was 5yo at the time and he enjoyed it.
> 
> Good luck and have fun!!
> 
> J.



*JediMasterNerd --*

Did your friend (the one you referred) ever make it to this thread when planning the trip?

I don't know if you're aware, but I have referenced your Christmas trip and your detailed recap of your Christmas trip (which is in this thread) several times on this board!  So many people want to know about specific Christmas Eve and Christmas Day info (as opposed to holiday season info) -- crowds, weather, food, etc.  The recap you gave us towards the beginning of this thread has helped a lot (along with the recap from Mickey&JoshNut).  I have linked it out quite a bit.  So I am delighted that you are checking back in with us and also referring friends here!




farmfresh said:


> Thanks for posting this...anyone know if the Christmas room gifts are ready to order yet?



*farmfresh --*

Good question.  Have you emailed Vacation Planning?  If anyone were to have a current list, it would be them.  I would think that they'd have to have something together for the in-room gifts at this point, as the season officially begins in less than one month and people will be staying onsite over that time frame.





JediMasterNerd said:


> For those who were interested in the 2012 Christmas Eve/Day Dining options I had most of them listed here: http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=46547816#post46547816   --- obviously they'll change things this year, but this is good for a reference.
> 
> I called various places and got the list 2 months ahead of time and until we decided where we wanted to go I made multiple reservations and then cancelled them as we made our final decisions based on the menus. I highly recommend doing this if you're not 100% sure where (and what) you want to eat...
> 
> J.



*JediMasterNerd --*

Excellent!  Great info.  Now that you mention that post (from the previous thread), it looks familiar to me.  It is definitely great to use as a general guideline and reference.

I know that someone at Disney has to have an updated list for 2013, including all table service and quick service meals.  Hopefully we can get our hands on it soon.




u2pixi said:


> Thanks Sherry
> I find it crazy that Disney didn't announce this info- I have been stalking that tour page!
> 
> Amy



Thank you, *Amy*, for alerting me to the fact that the tour info sneakily appeared on the Disneyland site!  

I agree -- I find it very odd that Disney is not consistent with some of the info it releases, and/or when and/or where it is released.  It may not make sense to do stories on certain things each year -- like there are only so many stories you can do on Buena Vista Street's decorations, for example -- but things like the holiday tour details and specific holiday dining options are things that should be released every year, at approximately the same time of year, on the same website, so people can plan.

This is the first time I recall the DLR website ever instructing us to check back on or after 11/1 for more holiday season info/details, however (I think that is mentioned in the general description of the seasonal festivities)!  That is new!  They never give us a date as to when more details of the season will be released.  So now we know that as of 11/1 (which is a Friday), there will probably be an onslaught of holiday season blogs and press releases coming our way!  (I can now envision all of us flooding the DLR website, Parks Blog and any other site for snippets of info on 11/1!)



Phoenixrising said:


> Well Captain Chaos (DS10) landed in emerg, after doing something that he shouldn't have last night. While the ER doc ruled out a sprained or broken right foot, the results for a crack were inconclusive. We do know that his right foot is severely bruised, and if it doesn't start to improve in 6 days then it's off to the hospital  next week to rule out a cracked heel. For his sake I hope that it isn't cracked, as we are at 37 days out from our Edmonton trip. Just have to see how it goes. Told the principle of the school how it happened and he got a good chuckle out of it and intends to bug him about it once I get him back to school tomorrow. Let's just say I'm going to really need my Disney time once this is all done with next month.



*Trish --*

I hope that DS10 is okay and doesn't need further medical treatment.  Foot injuries are so tricky -- sometimes they turn out to be things that have to heal on their own, and nothing can really be done to fix them, and others turn out to be things that require more extensive treatment.  Sometimes the injuries are left to heal on their own (maybe due to lack of treatment or misdiagnoses) and they end up getting worse because they should have been treated.  Sometimes a fracture in one spot on the foot can heal on its own, while a fracture just an inch away from it needs to be treated.

Your DLR trip (and Knott's!) is coming up at warp speed!   




mvf-m11c said:


> I understand Sherry. I didn't write it down correctly about entering and leaving DL from MS Town Square where the CP is held every year. It does make sense to stay away from MS Town Square where crowd levels can get busy. Going to other lands or DCA is a good idea to avoid the area around the CP. If I ever see the CP at DL, I will have no problem waiting in the crowds to see it but just as you said that it does bother me when people are trying to get around it. It is just like with the fireworks in front of SB Castle where there are people who are trying to get in to get a good spot or go to their groups.
> 
> That's why I like about the Monorail which is another way to get out of the park if you don't want to go through MS.
> 
> I did take a picture of the Snow White gingerbread house that was in the Carthay Circle Restaurant. Here is the picture of the gingerbread house in the lobby of the CCR.



*Bret --*

You were absolutely correct.  You didn't write anything down incorrectly!  I think that the CP-related crowds are a combination of people arriving early in the day to see it later that night; people arriving early in the day so they can avoid Disneyland later that night; people standing in Town Square to view the CP; and people moving through Town Square to avoid the CP!  In other words, the crowds trying to avoid the crowds end up contributing to the issue as well. 

You're correct -- the crowds around the Castle and the Partners statue can get awful as well, because people stake out their viewing spots for the fireworks, and then crowds try to get around those people to go one way or the other -- so the crowds who are moving in one direction or another end up contributing to the issue too.  

The parades can also have that effect -- the people waiting for the parade are one issue, but the people trying to get around the people waiting for the parade are another issue.  One thing that drives me nuts is when I can't get where I need to go because of the parade route and the various areas that are roped off.

I wonder what effect Winter Dreams is going to have on the nighttime crowds in DCA this year?

The DLR CMs have their hands full with crowd control and trying to direct masses of people in certain directions.  Sometimes they do a good job of it, and other times it doesn't make much sense!

Thank you for posting that gingerbread house picture from Carthay Circle!  I thought I remembered seeing it in your TR, but I didn't want you to forget to post it while we're in Buena Vista Street/Hollywood Land Theme Week!  

I didn't get to see that specific Carthay Circle gingerbread house in person -- nor was I able to get to the house that was in the Fiddler, Fifer and Practical Cafe because there were way too many people in the restaurant.  I hope I can get to it this year.


----------



## Phoenixrising

I couldn't figure out what the injury was, as it was so tender, so we have a saying, when in doubt check it out. Hence the trip to emergency last night. For his sake I hope it's just a bad bruise and not a crack. If it turns out to be a crack he may end up in a cast for the Edmonton trip. Pulled him out of school today to give him a rest, as the heel was really swollen.  I put it on ice, and am hoping to get him to school tomorrow. Just have to wait and see how it goes. I do think it may be cracked due to the mechanism of the injury (how the injury was caused). The xray was negative on the crack, but the doc felt that there is a possibility that it may have a really fine crack that might not be seen on the xray. I'm keeping positive for his sake, so it's now a waiting game. Have to see if it improves over the next 6 days.


----------



## egritz

Sherry E said:


> *
> 
> I don't know if anyone noticed or checked, but DIS'er u2pixi was kind enough to alert me to the fact that the Holiday Time tour info is up on the Disneyland website.  Here is the link:  https://disneyland.disney.go.com/events-tours/holiday-time-at-disneyland/.  It's ready for booking now!*
> 
> ​



Do you HAVE to call for the reservation? It looks like there is an online reservation similar to Dining but it is showing unavailable right now.
Also the page doesn't mention the 20% off for Disney Visa Cardholders (only discount mentioned is the Annual Passholder) - anyone know if that discount is still valid?
Lastly - does anyone know if this is pre-paid, or if you can cancel your tour 24 hours in advance (like dining) without losing $$?


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

egritz said:
			
		

> Do you HAVE to call for the reservation? It looks like there is an online reservation similar to Dining but it is showing unavailable right now.
> Also the page doesn't mention the 20% off for Disney Visa Cardholders (only discount mentioned is the Annual Passholder) - anyone know if that discount is still valid?
> Lastly - does anyone know if this is pre-paid, or if you can cancel your tour 24 hours in advance (like dining) without losing $$?



I don't know about the online part, but we called yesterday for information and they said yes to the 20% for Disney Visa cardholders. We still have about 10 days until I can book ours though

ETA: It is prepaid, but I don't know about the cancelation policy.


----------



## Sherry E

egritz said:


> Do you HAVE to call for the reservation? It looks like there is an online reservation similar to Dining but it is showing unavailable right now.
> Also the page doesn't mention the 20% off for Disney Visa Cardholders (only discount mentioned is the Annual Passholder) - anyone know if that discount is still valid?
> Lastly - does anyone know if this is pre-paid, or if you can cancel your tour 24 hours in advance (like dining) without losing $$?



*egritz --*

You will have to call to get the Disney Visa discount applied.  You can't do that online (it works the same way for Mickey's Halloween Party).  Disney never sets up a special link or section to order with the Visa discount.  For some reason they don't like to draw a lot of attention to the Visa discounts on things.

I _think_ you have to prepay, but I could be wrong on that.  You'll find out when you call!


P.S.  I gave you tips on earmarking posts on the previous page (which may or may not be helpful)!


----------



## egritz

Sherry E said:


> *egritz --*
> 
> You will have to call to get the Disney Visa discount applied.  You can't do that online (it works the same way for Mickey's Halloween Party).  Disney never sets up a special link or section to order with the Visa discount.  For some reason they don't like to draw a lot of attention to the Visa discounts on things.
> 
> I _think_ you have to prepay, but I could be wrong on that.  You'll find out when you call!
> 
> 
> P.S.  I gave you tips on earmarking posts on the previous page!



Thanks & I saw those. I've started just copying & pasting the info and emailing it to myself and putting in my vacation email folder to later compile together. 
No topics come to mind on things I wanted to refer back to. Probably just things I wanted to make sure to do. I started an excel sheet with all the attrations & marking our "must-do's" and who can do the attractions (due to height requirement). I have a feeling this trip will be very heavy on the characters.

Thanks also for the info on StoryTellers for Lunch / Dinner.  I have SUCH a hard time making the ADR's for non-character meals - you just don't know what is going to happen on that day - unexpected crowds (or lack there-of) or weather or ??? for a short trip ("only" 3 full days and 2 1/4 days) I'm thinking we'll eat a lot of counter service, but then my parents probably would like settling down for a meal here or there. And with wanting to visit each hotel on top of the parks there is SO MUCH TO SEE & DO I'm feeling ADD already!  I made one ADR for House of Blues, but I'll check over the StoryTellers menu and see if my parents might want to do that instead. Would give us an excuse to get in the GCH and we can knock out 2 birds with 1 stone.




Does the Pixar Parade in DCA go by the Buena Vista tree? I think we'll only have one evening we'll be able to be in DCA and would like to see both the parade (5:15) & tree lighting (5:00), but the parade is the priority for DD2. It is actually a "must-do"/camp out for a spot for this trip.

Also if we want to do an ADR at Storytellers (Sherry convinced me to check it out!) ...that night, would 6:00 be a good time? We are talking about a Wednesday if that matters (early December --- I don't want it too late in case DD doesn't nap & is melting down...so I'm not even entirely convinced we'll keep the ADR) 
Figure we will also try to see the Santa in GCH that evening (either before or after dinner) as well to knock it off our list.

If the parade doesn't go by the tree (and I'm guessing it doesn't, I really can't remember) any suggestions on best place to watch the parade for a quick exit to GCH?


----------



## Sherry E

egritz said:


> ...Thanks also for the info on StoryTellers for Lunch / Dinner.  I have SUCH a hard time making the ADR's for non-character meals - you just don't know what is going to happen on that day - unexpected crowds (or lack there-of) or weather or ??? for a short trip ("only" 3 full days and 2 1/4 days) I'm thinking we'll eat a lot of counter service, but then my parents probably would like settling down for a meal here or there. And with wanting to visit each hotel on top of the parks there is SO MUCH TO SEE & DO I'm feeling ADD already!  I made one ADR for House of Blues, but I'll check over the StoryTellers menu and see if my parents might want to do that instead. Would give us an excuse to get in the GCH and we can knock out 2 birds with 1 stone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does the Pixar Parade in DCA go by the Buena Vista tree? I think we'll only have one evening we'll be able to be in DCA and would like to see both the parade (5:15) & tree lighting (5:00), but the parade is the priority for DD2. It is actually a "must-do"/camp out for a spot for this trip.
> 
> Also if we want to do an ADR at Storytellers (Sherry convinced me to check it out!) ...that night, would 6:00 be a good time? We are talking about a Wednesday if that matters (early December --- I don't want it too late in case DD doesn't nap & is melting down...so I'm not even entirely convinced we'll keep the ADR)
> Figure we will also try to see the Santa in GCH that evening (either before or after dinner) as well to knock it off our list.
> 
> If the parade doesn't go by the tree (and I'm guessing it doesn't, I really can't remember) any suggestions on best place to watch the parade for a quick exit to GCH?




*egritz --*

I think your parents might enjoy the atmosphere of Storytellers Cafe.

I know what you mean about having a hard time making reservations for non-character meals.  You really don't know what might come up, or if tastes/preferences/moods will change along the way, etc.  You may decide you'd rather eat one hour earlier than what you booked, or one hour later.  Anything could happen.  This is basically why I no longer make reservations (unless it's an unusual circumstance, such as a larger group than I'm usually with).  I've tried it to see how it works, and it went fairly well, but I think that for my specific situation it is better to just walk up to the restaurants.  It allows for a bit of spontaneity.

The last time I ate dinner at Storytellers (I'm not counting my last lunch there), if I remember correctly I think I walked up to the restaurant shortly after 5 p.m., or close to 5:30.  This was on a Tuesday.  What I was aiming to do was to get there before the dinner rush got there.  I had a feeling that a lot of people would head out for dinner around 6 p.m.  If you have a reservation, though, 6 p.m. should be fine because you won't have to wait long to be seated.  

I also think it's a great idea to time the Storytellers Cafe meal with a GCH Santa visit, as you said you might do.

One other dining option for you could be the PCH Grill at the PPH -- which is where Surf's Up with Mickey takes place in the morning, but like Storytellers it is a 'regular/non-character' restaurant for lunch and dinner.  This is the home of the "Kitchen Sink" dessert, with something crazy like 10 or 12 scoops of ice cream, cookies, candy bars and brownies, as well as various toppings such as chocolate syrup, etc.  In fact, that restaurant is often only half-full. 

I haven't seen the Pixar Play Parade in several years but I don't think it goes anywhere near the Christmas tree. 

*Bret/mvf-m11c* probably knows the exact route and where to get the best view of the Pixar parade where you can escape quickly to the GCH.


----------



## egritz

Sherry E said:


> *egritz --*
> 
> I think your parents might enjoy the atmosphere of Storytellers Cafe.
> 
> I know what you mean about having a hard time making reservations for non-character meals.  You really don't know what might come up, or if tastes/preferences/moods will change along the way, etc.  You may decide you'd rather eat one hour earlier than what you booked, or one hour later.  Anything could happen.  This is basically why I no longer make reservations (unless it's an unusual circumstance, such as a larger group than I'm usually with).  I've tried it so see how it works, and it went fairly well, but I think that for my specific situation it is better to just walk up to the restaurants.  It allows for a bit of spontaneity.
> 
> The last time I ate dinner at Storytellers (I'm not counting my last lunch there), if I remember correctly I think I walked up the restaurant shortly after 5 p.m., or close to 5:30.  This was on a Tuesday.  What I was aiming to do was to get there before the dinner rush got there.  I had a feeling that a lot of people would head out for dinner around 6 p.m.  If you have a reservation, though, 6 p.m. should be fine because you won't have to wait long to be seated.
> 
> I also think it's a great idea to time the Storytellers Cafe meal with a GCH Santa visit, as you said you might do.
> 
> One other dining option for you could be the PCH Grill at the PPH -- which is where Surf's Up with Mickey takes place in the morning, but like Storytellers it is a 'regular/non-character' restaurant for lunch and dinner.  This is the home of the "Kitchen Sink" dessert, with something crazy like 10 or 12 scoops of ice cream, cookies, candy bars and brownies, as well as various toppings such as chocolate syrup, etc.  In fact, that restaurant is often only half-full.
> 
> I haven't seen the Pixar Play Parade in several years but I don't think it goes anywhere near the Christmas tree.
> 
> *Bret/mvf-m11c* probably knows the exact route and where to get the best view of the Pixar parade where you can escape quickly to the GCH.



I tried to do an online search - I swear I've seen a map with the route outlined, but didn't find anything. I had a feeling it isn't going to work to do both, but I'm okay with that.

We are doing PCH for breakfast on either Friday or Saturday (have ADRs for both currently) and hope to couple that with seeing the PP Santa.  Not sure we'll want to trek over there in the evening for dinner, GCH is "on the way" to Anabella.  

When I get my rough "plan" for what we want to accomplish each day I'll post it for review. Not sure if I'm thinking we'll get a lot more done that what is realistic since I'm not sure how the crowds will be. 
Still can't decide on that holiday tour too!  $60 per person (after Disney Visa discount) is steep - that makes it $120 per couple, not sure it will be worth it (not to mention it will take up several hours of our day). I'm currently leaning towards no and hope the lines aren't too too bad for IASM & HM


----------



## Sherry E

egritz said:


> I tried to do an online search - I swear I've seen a map with the route outlined, but didn't find anything. I had a feeling it isn't going to work to do both, but I'm okay with that.
> 
> We are doing PCH for breakfast on either Friday or Saturday (have ADRs for both currently) and hope to couple that with seeing the PP Santa.  Not sure we'll want to trek over there in the evening for dinner, GCH is "on the way" to Anabella.
> 
> When I get my rough "plan" for what we want to accomplish each day I'll post it for review. Not sure if I'm thinking we'll get a lot more done that what is realistic since I'm not sure how the crowds will be.
> Still can't decide on that holiday tour too!  $60 per person (after Disney Visa discount) is steep - that makes it $120 per couple, not sure it will be worth it (not to mention it will take up several hours of our day). I'm currently leaning towards no and hope the lines aren't too too bad for IASM & HM



*egritz --*

If you don't mind possibly waiting in lines for HMH and IASWH, and if you don't mind standing for the Christmas Fantasy Parade, and if you don't have any great urge to sample fudge and get a collectible pin, a cookie and cocoa, it's probably not worthwhile or cost effective to do the tour.  I think the main draws of the tour are the quick access to the rides and the parade seats. 

There have been times when I've seen the line wait time for IASWH at 45 minutes (often at night, when the pretty lights are on), even though it seems to move faster than that.  I have also gone on it in the early morning when there was no line.


----------



## egritz

Sherry E said:


> *egritz --*
> 
> If you don't mind possibly waiting in lines for HMH and IASWH, and if you don't mind standing for the Christmas Fantasy Parade, and if you don't have any great urge to sample fudge and get a collectible pin, a cookie and cocoa, it's probably not worthwhile or cost effective to do the tour.  I think the main draws of the tour are the quick access to the rides and the parade seats.
> 
> There have been times when I've seen the line wait time for IASWH at 45 minutes (often at night, when the pretty lights are on), even though it seems to move faster than that.  I have also gone on it in the early morning when there was no line.



lol, I'm thinking about staking out a bench on main street for the parade - at least for my parents & daughter. we don't collect pins & I can always buy some fudge/cookie/cocoa.
for the rides - my hope is to get on HM on Monday afternoon around 4-ish if the line isn't too long.  My breaking point for lines is 20 minutes. Anything longer, 90% of the time I won't ride it.  IASM I plan on hitting late morning on Tuesday after early entry....but I can always bump it up earlier (and not do Snow White/Pinocchio if necessary)...so I'm hoping for not too long of lines, especially considering we are there the 2nd week of the month. (I am terrified, however, that I'm underestimating the crowds).


----------



## Lucrezia

ksromack said:


> *So, another question.......
> which "nicer" meal do you prefer at DLR/DTD/DCA?  We're already doing the Carthay Circle WOC package......and Blue Bayou.  Would it be between Napa Rose and Steakhouse 55?  Which would you choose?*





Sherry E said:


> As for the "nicer" meals... Personally, I would choose Steakhouse 55 -- just because that suits my tastes more.  Steakhouse 55 also gets pretty good reviews of its breakfast as well, which I have never tried.
> 
> However, I will say that Napa Rose almost always gets rave reviews from everyone who eats there.  There are rarely any bad NR reviews.  So if you are a foodie and you like fine dining, I think NR would be a good choice for a nice meal.



I'm with Sherry here.  Admittedly, I've never tried Napa Rose, but my fiancé looked at the menu and said it's "too weird." Lol. Steakhouse 55, on the other hand, is just one of those restaurants you have to go to each time (for me, anyway). That and Blue Bayou are the two places I make a reservation for each time I do Disney. They're just great.  _On another subject,_ I am so loving this theme week!! BVS is just... argh. I'm without words. I adore it!! The retro Christmas decor is right up my alley (my DF actually owns a cocktail lounge in San Francisco with a similar old-fashion look to it that really really reminds me of BVS). I'm a little worried I won't get to spend too much time there when I actually go, though, because of my niece's character fear. BVS and Main Street always seem pretty loaded with Mickey and pals. Which makes me even gladder I get to see everyone's pictures now, in case I don't get "the full experience" when I'm actually there lol.


----------



## egritz

Okay...any feedback? This is for the 2nd week in December - 9-14th

Monday:  Appx arrival in parks is 3pm  Going to DL. Try to hit Pirates & Haunted Mansion. If we run late will just try to get a spot for the 4 pm parade. And watch Castle Lighting
Poss hit Princess Fantasy Fair
do any rides or characters w/ minimal waits.
Poss take Monorail to exit if on that side of park. Or maybe Railroad to DL Main entrance 
If weather forecast for the week is questionable stay late for Fireworks. Other wise leave by 6-6:30, grab dinner in DTD (poss take back to hotel to eat).

Tuesday: EE @8am for DL  try to get ALL of Fantasyland done (Peter Pan, Dumbo, Snow White, Pinocchio, Alice in Wonderland,Tea Cups, Carousel, Small World  can we get it done by 10am? Dont know but well try!
Go to Toon Town & ride coaster (daughters 1st!!), explore Mickey & Minnies houses
Check line for Nemo on way out, Buzz (look for character too)
Princess Fantasy Fair???
(Contemplating a 10:30 ADR for Minnie & Friends)
<<Break for Poss Nap?>>
Return to DL in time to stake a spot for 4pm parade, castle lighting?
Jungle Cruise, Tiki Room, Pooh (?) & Pooh Characters if they are out
Rapunzel & Pixie Hollow?
Jingle Jangle Jamboree
Pixie Hollow lighting thing?
8:45 Fireworks

Wednesday: DCA 9am (they will have EE this morning)
Monsters Inc & Pixar characters
Go to TSM & check line, ride carousel while waiting for Woody & Jessie characters
Bugs Land Rides(all but the show) & Cars Land Rides (all but RS)
10:30-1:30  Disney Visa Character Meet n Greet
12:40 Aladdin Show (rest instead of nap?)
Golden Zephyr
Little Mermaid
Characters/Fillers
5:15 Parade
6:00? Dinner at Storytellers & visit GCH Santa

Thursday: Morning in DL (has EE) & Afternoon in DCA
??10:30 ADR for Minnie & Friends
Storybook Canal / Casey Jr Circus Train (scheduled to open from refurbishment on Thursday)
Basically get to anything we didnt do on Tuesday in DL & Wed in DCA.  
Poss take a nap
When headed back to hotel go to DLH for Santa / Tree

Friday: Knotts Berry Farm / 7:50 ADR @Surfs Up  also see PPH Santa at 9

Saturday: TBD  DCA &/or DL for whatever we missed.  Leave by noon to return to hotel to catch car to airport. Grab lunch in DTD on way out. 
(cont 10:30 ADR at Surfs up if we decide against doing it on Friday)
If in DCA do the Visa Character Meet n Greet


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

egritz said:
			
		

> Okay...any feedback? This is for the 2nd week in December - 9-14th
> 
> Monday:  Appx arrival in parks is 3pm &#150; Going to DL. Try to hit Pirates & Haunted Mansion. If we run late will just try to get a spot for the 4 pm parade. And watch Castle Lighting
> Poss hit Princess Fantasy Fair
> do any rides or characters w/ minimal waits.
> Poss take Monorail to exit if on that side of park. Or maybe Railroad to DL Main entrance
> If weather forecast for the week is questionable stay late for Fireworks. Other wise leave by 6-6:30, grab dinner in DTD (poss take back to hotel to eat).
> 
> Tuesday: EE @8am for DL &#150; try to get ALL of Fantasyland done (Peter Pan, Dumbo, Snow White, Pinocchio, Alice in Wonderland,Tea Cups, Carousel, Small World &#150; can we get it done by 10am? Don&#146;t know but we&#146;ll try!
> Go to Toon Town & ride coaster (daughter&#146;s 1st!!), explore Mickey & Minnie&#146;s houses
> Check line for Nemo on way out, Buzz (look for character too)
> Princess Fantasy Fair???
> (Contemplating a 10:30 ADR for Minnie & Friends)
> <<Break for Poss Nap?>>
> Return to DL in time to stake a spot for 4pm parade, castle lighting?
> Jungle Cruise, Tiki Room, Pooh (?) & Pooh Characters if they are out
> Rapunzel & Pixie Hollow?
> Jingle Jangle Jamboree
> Pixie Hollow lighting thing?
> 8:45 Fireworks
> 
> Wednesday: DCA 9am (they will have EE this morning)
> Monster&#146;s Inc & Pixar characters
> Go to TSM & check line, ride carousel while waiting for Woody & Jessie characters
> Bug&#146;s Land Rides(all but the show) & Car&#146;s Land Rides (all but RS)
> 10:30-1:30 &#150; Disney Visa Character Meet n Greet
> 12:40 Aladdin Show (rest instead of nap?)
> Golden Zephyr
> Little Mermaid
> Characters/Fillers
> 5:15 Parade
> 6:00? Dinner at Storytellers & visit GCH Santa
> 
> Thursday: Morning in DL (has EE) & Afternoon in DCA
> ??10:30 ADR for Minnie & Friends
> Storybook Canal / Casey Jr Circus Train (scheduled to open from refurbishment on Thursday)
> Basically get to anything we didn&#146;t do on Tuesday in DL & Wed in DCA.
> Poss take a nap
> When headed back to hotel go to DLH for Santa / Tree
> 
> Friday: Knott&#146;s Berry Farm / 7:50 ADR @Surf&#146;s Up &#150; also see PPH Santa at 9
> 
> Saturday: TBD &#150; DCA &/or DL for whatever we missed.  Leave by noon to return to hotel to catch car to airport. Grab lunch in DTD on way out.
> (cont 10:30 ADR at Surf&#146;s up if we decide against doing it on Friday)
> If in DCA do the Visa Character Meet n Greet



It looks good. My only suggestion would be that if they characters are important to you, you move them earlier in the day. I see you have a few planned after 3-4pm and while you may get lucky, they tend to wind down at that time. The scheduled ones, that is (Rapunzel, Pixie Hollow, Pooh) - we found the characters at Jingle Jangle Jamboree stayed out pretty late.


----------



## PHXscuba

egritz said:


> Does the Pixar Parade in DCA go by the Buena Vista tree? I think we'll only have one evening we'll be able to be in DCA and would like to see both the parade (5:15) & tree lighting (5:00), but the parade is the priority for DD2. It is actually a "must-do"/camp out for a spot for this trip.
> 
> If the parade doesn't go by the tree (and I'm guessing it doesn't, I really can't remember) any suggestions on best place to watch the parade for a quick exit to GCH?



I haven't seen it and I don't know where the Buena Vista tree is -- someone else will have to chime in -- but the Pixar Play parade route (I have my map from last month) in that part of the park passes the entrance to Cars Land, passes in front of the Carthay Circle restaurant, and heads right into Hollywood Land down the trolley tracks. If the BV tree is way up front at the park entrance, the parade won't pass it. If the tree is near the Walt/Mickey statue, you'll be in a perfect spot to do both.

PHXscuba


----------



## egritz

PHXscuba said:


> I haven't seen it and I don't know where the Buena Vista tree is -- someone else will have to chime in -- but the Pixar Play parade route (I have my map from last month) in that part of the park passes the entrance to Cars Land, passes in front of the Carthay Circle restaurant, and heads right into Hollywood Land down the trolley tracks. If the BV tree is way up front at the park entrance, the parade won't pass it. If the tree is near the Walt/Mickey statue, you'll be in a perfect spot to do both.
> 
> PHXscuba



That was my hope - but I don't know where the tree is either.



DisneyJamieCA said:


> It looks good. My only suggestion would be that if they characters are important to you, you move them earlier in the day. I see you have a few planned after 3-4pm and while you may get lucky, they tend to wind down at that time. The scheduled ones, that is (Rapunzel, Pixie Hollow, Pooh) - we found the characters at Jingle Jangle Jamboree stayed out pretty late.



Thanks for pointing that out. I never know when is a good time! I do remember that characters in DCA tend to stop coming out around 3pm. Maybe JJ will be our evening plan. I wonder if there is a character super thread with regular/known locations/times...Sherry?


----------



## Sherry E

The BVS tree is not right at the entrance to DCA.  You have to walk into DCA a ways before you get to the tree.  I guess it's closer to the Storytellers statue.  For some reason I wasn't picturing that layout in my mind (and I certainly saw the tree enough times last year), but the tree is definitely not at the entrance.


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

Sherry E said:


> The BVS tree is not right at the entrance to DCA.  You have to walk into DCA a ways before you get to the tree.  I guess it's closer to the Storytellers statue.  For some reason I wasn't picturing that layout in my mind (and I certainly saw the tree enough times last year), but the tree is definitely not at the entrance.



Isn't it at the end of Buena Vista Street, on the left side if facing into the parks? I'm trying to remember myself how far down BVS it is - you'd think I'd remember as well!


----------



## Sherry E

DisneyJamieCA said:


> Isn't it at the end of Buena Vista Street, on the left side if facing into the parks? I'm trying to remember myself how far down BVS it is - you'd think I'd remember as well!



I know!  A whole lot of help we are, huh?  We actually were there and saw the tree and yet can't place it in the overall layout!

I'm trying to visualize my path, walking into DCA, down the street, hearing the holiday music... Why am I blanking out, considering as many times as I walked back and forth along that street?  

Yes, I think you're right, Jamie.  It's to the left when you reach the end of the street, but not at the entrance.


----------



## egritz

So is it near the fountain?


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

egritz said:


> So is it near the fountain?


  Sort of. On this map, it is exactly where it says "Buena Vista Street" on that green dot. So across from the fountain.    



ETA: Or that's where it was in my mind at least


----------



## egritz

DisneyJamieCA said:


> Sort of. On this map, it is exactly where it says "Buena Vista Street" on that green dot. So across from the fountain.
> 
> 
> 
> ETA: Or that's where it was in my mind at least



Cool, that was where I was thinking it might be...so looking at this image of the parade route I think they are both in the same area and we might get lucky...
http://www.flickr.com/photos/67620175@N04/6154841793/lightbox/
(the image tag thing didn't work...showed broken on my browser)


----------



## mvf-m11c

Sherry E said:


> *Bret --*
> 
> You were absolutely correct.  You didn't write anything down incorrectly!  I think that the CP-related crowds are a combination of people arriving early in the day to see it later that night; people arriving early in the day so they can avoid Disneyland later that night; people standing in Town Square to view the CP; and people moving through Town Square to avoid the CP!  In other words, the crowds trying to avoid the crowds end up contributing to the issue as well.
> 
> You're correct -- the crowds around the Castle and the Partners statue can get awful as well, because people stake out their viewing spots for the fireworks, and then crowds try to get around those people to go one way or the other -- so the crowds who are moving in one direction or another end up contributing to the issue too.
> 
> The parades can also have that effect -- the people waiting for the parade are one issue, but the people trying to get around the people waiting for the parade are another issue.  One thing that drives me nuts is when I can't get where I need to go because of the parade route and the various areas that are roped off.
> 
> I wonder what effect Winter Dreams is going to have on the nighttime crowds in DCA this year?
> 
> The DLR CMs have their hands full with crowd control and trying to direct masses of people in certain directions.  Sometimes they do a good job of it, and other times it doesn't make much sense!
> 
> Thank you for posting that gingerbread house picture from Carthay Circle!  I thought I remembered seeing it in your TR, but I didn't want you to forget to post it while we're in Buena Vista Street/Hollywood Land Theme Week!
> 
> I didn't get to see that specific Carthay Circle gingerbread house in person -- nor was I able to get to the house that was in the Fiddler, Fifer and Practical Cafe because there were way too many people in the restaurant.  I hope I can get to it this year.



There will be people waiting for hours to get the best spot to see special events like the CP and in front of SB Castle during New Years Eve. Even though I have waited for hours to see the fireworks, WoC, etc. I would stake out a spot for those special events as long as I have other people with me so I won't have to be staking a spot for 8+ hours. 

It is always crazy with the crowds trying to find a good spot to watch the fireworks in front of SB Castle. I am one of those people who are willing to stake out a spot for the fireworks and it can get really ugly. I have seen people step on other people while walking through. 

The parades definitely have the same effect as the fireworks. It is crazy every time when I try to get through the guests during the parade (especially at the buildings on Main Street where it is roped off). The people that are in a walking area stop to see the parade which they do and it just causes the walkway to go slower. 

It will be interesting to hear and see what the effects of the new WoC show Winter Dreams have effect at DCA. But also with the WoC FP's that the guests might try to get it first where it has been easy to get a WoC FP in the morning these last few years. The people lining up even earlier just to get a good spot to see the show. Maybe on the opening night that it will be insane but I am hoping that it won't be like that during my November trip.

The CM's do have a hard job with the crowd control.

I was about to post the gingerbread house at the Carthay Circle Restaurant in the BVS/Hollywood Land Theme Week but I wanted to show pictures of BVS and Hollywood Land first and not from inside the Carthay Circle Restaurant.

I am ready to get a lot of photos of the Christmas decorations around the DLR. But I am looking forward to seeing the Christmas decorations at the DLR hotels which I haven't seen these last few years where the decorations aren't up in mid November.



egritz said:


> If the parade doesn't go by the tree (and I'm guessing it doesn't, I really can't remember) any suggestions on best place to watch the parade for a quick exit to GCH?



You can see the BVS Christmas tree when watching the Pixar parade which is across from the Carthay Circle Restaurant and right at the Elias & Company store. 

Here is a picture of the tree right by the Elias & Company store





The best place to watch the parade and leave the park towards the GCH is right by the Little Mermaid ride which is where the parade route goes.



Sherry E said:


> *Bret/mvf-m11c* probably knows the exact route and where to get the best view of the Pixar parade where you can escape quickly to the GCH.



Here is a picture of the map of DCA that I got from the September trip and the red dots shows the parade route which starts from the Tower of Terror in Hollywood Land and passed by BVS and passes by the entrance to Cars land. It goes towards Paradise Pier and it ends right around the Boardwalk, Pizza & Pasta restaurant/Silly Symphony Swings.


----------



## egritz

mvf-m11c said:


> You can see the BVS Christmas tree when watching the Pixar parade which is across from the Carthay Circle Restaurant and right at the Elias & Company store.
> 
> Here is a picture of the tree right by the Elias & Company store
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The best place to watch the parade and leave the park towards the GCH is right by the Little Mermaid ride which is where the parade route goes.
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a picture of the map of DCA that I got from the September trip and the red dots shows the parade route which starts from the Tower of Terror in Hollywood Land and passed by BVS and passes by the entrance to Cars land. It goes towards Paradise Pier and it ends right around the Boardwalk, Pizza & Pasta restaurant/Silly Symphony Swings.



Awesome, that is great.  Was thinking of using the GCH entrance to DCA to exit if the parade isn't going that direction.


----------



## Luisa

Here's my few for the theme week.


----------



## JadeDarkstar

I am back *hugs all friends and new friends* 
I have been busy this past year. I got my ged, I am enrolled for some classes in spring. My son has been busy in school.

This year our family trip was the grand canyon, however next year trip planing has started.

My first part of planing is Dec 7th-to dec 11th 2014 (a late 30th b-day gift to my self) (nov 30th is just to close to thanksgiving for good price at desert inn so the 7th it is)

We are thinking about doing the city pass because my son wants to do sea world again. 
We may be 3 (just us or 5 with my parents) Since my dad was sick and didn't see cars land last year)

It is early stages of planing but I love looking at this thread. It gets my juices flowing.

TY for all the wonderful pictures and all the info. I plan to be back on the boards again more often and try and help answer some questions too.


----------



## perlster

Disneyland's Candlelight Processional will be held Saturday and Sunday, December 7 and 8. Showtimes are 5:30 p.m. and 8 p.m. both nights.


----------



## Sherry E

*Luisa* has another entry into the random draw.



Hi, *Jade*!  Welcome back!  It sounds like life has been going well for you and that good things are happening.  I hope you're able to make the DLR holiday trip happen next year!



Thank you, *perlster* -- 

I thought that the Candlelight dates were official as soon as that internal letter from Disney went out to the choir directors earlier this year (wasn't it in May or so?).  You were the one who initially tipped us off to it, but I ended up seeing the text of that same letter posted in a couple of different places after that so I just assumed it had been confirmed that it was accurate.  I had hoped they would find a way to stick a few more shows into the season somewhere, but I guess not.

In any case, it's good to know the times of the shows.  That helps a lot, especially for the folks who want to get out of Disneyland before getting caught in any kind of Town Square gridlock!


----------



## tiffjoy

I'm a bit sad about the CP dates. We scheduled a last minute trip that weekend, staying through until Wednesday. I'm hoping we can do DL those mornings and CA in the afternoon/evening. I thought the first couple weeks of December are low crowd, but I guess that won't be the case with the CP there. We went in April hoping for low crowds and it was so busy. I'm really going we don't have a repeat. Our girls (1 and 4) are pretty good about standing in line, but we were dealing with at least 30 minute wait times for everything when we went, and that's discouraging. I hope that doesn't happen this trip. It's taking the place of our usual January WDW trip, which we cancelled due to family health issues, so I'm really hoping we have a good time, and big crowds kinda impact that.


----------



## Sherry E

tiffjoy said:


> I'm a bit sad about the CP dates. We scheduled a last minute trip that weekend, staying through until Wednesday. I'm hoping we can do DL those mornings and CA in the afternoon/evening. I thought the first couple weeks of December are low crowd, but I guess that won't be the case with the CP there. We went in April hoping for low crowds and it was so busy. I'm really going we don't have a repeat. Our girls (1 and 4) are pretty good about standing in line, but we were dealing with at least 30 minute wait times for everything when we went, and that's discouraging. I hope that doesn't happen this trip. It's taking the place of our usual January WDW trip, which we cancelled due to family health issues, so I'm really hoping we have a good time, and big crowds kinda impact that.



*tiffjoy --*


The CP dates have been known since May or so, so that's been out there floating around for a while.  There are only 2 dates -- unlike last year's 20 nights -- so it's back to the same schedule it's been for, I suppose, 50+ years.

The CP usually takes place on the first full weekend of December.  This year that is 12/7 and 12/8.  It's not going to have anything to do with crowds on any days/nights other than 12/7 and 12/8.  It won't affect the rest of your days.  If anything, I would expect Monday, 12/9 to be great in terms of lighter crowds because any lingering CP attendees will be gone.

The first couple of weeks of December are not necessarily low crowds.  They are lower crowds than what you would find in the second half of December because they are in between Thanksgiving break and Christmas break.  There will still be plenty of people in the parks, however.  The holiday season is very popular and is considered peak season, but there are days or weeks within the season that are less hectic than others!

I wouldn't worry about it.  I think you have the right idea -- go to DCA on the late afternoons/evenings on 12/7 and 12/8, or maybe take some time to enjoy the GCH lobby environment.  I think you'll have a great time!


----------



## blue888

Thanks for the advice on the restaurants. It is good to hear what everyone thinks about the different places.  

Looking at the tour information. Would the Holiday Tour at Disneyland be a good tour for people who have never been to Disney?  Also, any idea what ride they take you on?  Any reviews on it would be great. My parents are coming with us and have never been to Disneyland before.


----------



## Sherry E

blue888 said:


> Thanks for the advice on the restaurants. It is good to hear what everyone thinks about the different places.
> 
> Looking at the tour information. Would the Holiday Tour at Disneyland be a good tour for people who have never been to Disney?  Also, any idea what ride they take you on?  Any reviews on it would be great. My parents are coming with us and have never been to Disneyland before.



*blue888 -*

The holiday tour includes Haunted Mansion Holiday and It's a Small World Holiday.  

Go to page 1 of this thread.  In the Seasonal Events/Activities section of page 1, you will find a whole category for the Holiday tour.  Under that category you will find links to reviews/photos by *tksbaskets* and *DizNee Luver*.  Don't be put off by the years of the reviews -- the tour does not really change from year to year (other than the design of the collectible pin you get and the design of the gingerbread cookie).

If those reviews are not enough for you, go to the Trip Reports section (also on page 1 of this thread).  There you will find 2012 Trip Reports from *DizNee Luver* and also *danimaroo*, who both wrote about their tour experiences last year.

I don't think this tour would be bad for first-timers, but it is holiday-centered as opposed to just a general intro to Disneyland so whether it's a good choice probably depends on how much everyone loves the holidays!


----------



## Mickeybell

I have a question regarding the crowds in the rest of the park during the CP. 

We were in Disneyland for of our Christmas trip in 2010 during the CP.  I remember main street being wall to wall people, so we spent the evening in California.  But this time our last night of our trip with be on Saturday Dec 7.  We always spend the last night of our trip in Disneyland doing all our favorite rides one last time. 

My question is, will the rest of the park be crazy or will it be OK because everyone will be on main street.  I am hoping that if we can just avoid the front of the park in the evening it wont be too bad.  

Either way we will be in Disneyland on our last night!  Just trying to prepare myself for the crowds.


----------



## tksbaskets

JadeDarkstar said:


> I am back *hugs all friends and new friends*
> I have been busy this past year. I got my ged, I am enrolled for some classes in spring. My son has been busy in school.
> 
> This year our family trip was the grand canyon, however next year trip planing has started.
> 
> My first part of planing is Dec 7th-to dec 11th 2014 (a late 30th b-day gift to my self) (nov 30th is just to close to thanksgiving for good price at desert inn so the 7th it is)
> 
> We are thinking about doing the city pass because my son wants to do sea world again.
> We may be 3 (just us or 5 with my parents) Since my dad was sick and didn't see cars land last year)
> 
> It is early stages of planing but I love looking at this thread. It gets my juices flowing.
> 
> TY for all the wonderful pictures and all the info. I plan to be back on the boards again more often and try and help answer some questions too.



Congrats on your accomplishments! 



blue888 said:


> Thanks for the advice on the restaurants. It is good to hear what everyone thinks about the different places.
> 
> Looking at the tour information. Would the Holiday Tour at Disneyland be a good tour for people who have never been to Disney?  Also, any idea what ride they take you on?  Any reviews on it would be great. My parents are coming with us and have never been to Disneyland before.



I think the Holiday Tour is GREAT for people who have never been to DL.  I enjoyed the bit of history, getting right on HMH and IASWH, and the PRIMO parade seats.  We've done it twice.  The second time really for the parade seats.

TK


----------



## Lucrezia

blue888 said:


> Thanks for the advice on the restaurants. It is good to hear what everyone thinks about the different places.
> 
> Looking at the tour information. Would the Holiday Tour at Disneyland be a good tour for people who have never been to Disney?  Also, any idea what ride they take you on?  Any reviews on it would be great. My parents are coming with us and have never been to Disneyland before.



I've never actually done the tour myself, but I plan on doing it when I visit the parks this December, and a close friend of mine who went last year told me about it the other day when I politely asked for details (or I guess you could say "grilled her for the details persistently," lol). It sounds like it'd be quite fun for Disneyland first-timers (though the tour you should really look into is the Welcome to Disneyland tour, which isn't holiday-related but I believe is cheaper and gives you access to both rides and FastPasses). I believe she said the attractions included are it's a small world holiday and Haunted Mansion Holiday. But what she liked the best was that you get actual CHAIRS (gasp!) for the Christmas parade, as well as hot chocolate and a gingerbread cookie (she says both were delicious). You also learn some fun facts about the holidays, and get to sample some kind of sweet on BVS, I think. At least that's how it went last year. If you want to see the parade, though, you should definitely do the tour just for the prime viewing spot alone!  Good luck!!


----------



## kirstie101

When we went in 2011 we attended the Holiday Tour and LOVED it! It was myself, my mom, DD (almost 5 at the time) and my son who was not quite  at the time. The information was more about Christmas around the world than Disney itself so there were some Disney related holiday facts thrown in. We were there the weekend before Christmas so it was extremely busy. For us it was worth the price of the tour simply to ride IASWH, HMH and the fabulous parade seating! Our tour guide was a doll and we really enjoyed it. 

The only reason we are not doing the tour again this year is because DS is now 2.5, and well, we all know how 2 year olds can be  Especially one who doesn't like rides.


----------



## Sherry E

*So no one took photos of the Mad T Party's holiday show last year?  I ask because it's also Hollywood Land week (not just Buena Vista Street week), and their show is part of that section of the park.
*




Mickeybell said:


> I have a question regarding the crowds in the rest of the park during the CP.
> 
> We were in Disneyland for of our Christmas trip in 2010 during the CP.  I remember main street being wall to wall people, so we spent the evening in California.  But this time our last night of our trip with be on Saturday Dec 7.  We always spend the last night of our trip in Disneyland doing all our favorite rides one last time.
> 
> My question is, will the rest of the park be crazy or will it be OK because everyone will be on main street.  I am hoping that if we can just avoid the front of the park in the evening it wont be too bad.
> 
> Either way we will be in Disneyland on our last night!  Just trying to prepare myself for the crowds.



*Mickeybell --*

You may have missed the recent discussions on the CP in this thread, but I have been saying to a couple of different people that the Saturday of the CP weekend is said to be very, very crowded each year.  I have a feeling that a large part of the reason it is so crowded for the whole day is because people are trying to avoid what they anticipate the CP crowds will be like later in the evening.  So, essentially, it's another '_crowds are caused by crowds trying to avoid crowds_' situation!  People who have no interest in the CP are packing into DL earlier in the day because they want to get in all of their Disneyland activities before the CP people arrive, and they end up causing the park to be very crowded all day.

As for what happens in the rest of the park during the actual CP/Ceremony, that's another mystery.  I've been saying that it could go either way -- either the people who have no interest in the CP will pack into other areas of DL while the Ceremony is happening or they could escape DL and go to DCA, which could leave the other areas of DL relatively manageable during the Ceremony.

Last year I saw the Ceremony twice, but there was also another time when I walked through Town Square to exit while the CP was happening.  I've also been to DL on a Sunday CP day and I didn't notice the crowds to be necessarily worse than a usual holiday season weekend until maybe mid-to-late afternoon.  I have a feeling that Saturdays are worse than Sundays in terms of all-day crowds on that specific CP weekend.

So I would just mentally prepare for really large crowds and if it turns out to be less or better than you imagine, that will be a relief!


----------



## mvf-m11c

Here are some pics from Mad T Party from last year.


----------



## Sherry E

*Bret --*

I'm glad you posted those pictures, because I completely forgot that you had any pictures from the Mad T Party holiday area.  I don't even remember seeing them in your TR.  Thank you for being quick to post them.  

I would have to imagine that the Mad T Party will have the same holiday show again this year, with snow at the end of the night.


​



*In about 2 weeks we can expect to start seeing a lot of holiday-related blogs and articles coming our way, on the Parks Blog and on Disneyland News, Disney Insider, etc.  The Disneyland Resort website said that more holiday season details/info will be coming after 11/1.

Honestly, I guess this happens as we get old but I can't believe that Halloween Time will already be over in 2 weeks and the holiday season will be right on its heels!  This is exactly why I don't mind little signs of Halloween or Autumn popping up in July or August, and it's why I don't mind little signs of the holiday season popping up in September or October -- because the actual holidays (or, let's say, the period of time between October 1st and January 1st) seem to fly by so quickly now (which is great for some folks, I suppose), and the early signs-decorations-treats help to extend the celebration for me.  

Time seems to pass in the blink of an eye.  It seems like there is barely a chance to really enjoy the holidays (whichever holidays you participate in) and savor all of the fun things about them because they whip past us at lightning speed.  The weather hasn't even cooled down long enough in L.A. to feel Fall-like for more than a day or two, and it's been hard to get in a real Halloween-ish frame of mind...and now Halloween will be gone in 2 weeks!  Tomorrow I am going to the Harvest Festival at the Farmers Market and it is supposed to be well over 86 degrees!  By the time it finally cools down and stays cool, it will be the end of the whole holiday season!

To many people it may seem like glimpses of Halloween appear too early, and Christmas appears way too early, but in a shockingly short span of time you will be taking down the decorations and putting them away in storage, and the sidewalks in my neighborhood will be lined with dried-up trees, waiting to be collected and carried away.*


----------



## Phoenixrising

If you want cooler temps, then head up my way.Temps in the mid 40's and thick fog the pea soup kind that never really burns off during the day. I agree that the holdays go far faster than you expect. Even though I love Halloween,  our male greyhound hates the sound of fireworks so it's a challenge to keep him calm on Halloween night. Fireworks are banned here, but there are always people who buy them illegally to set them off in the park across the street from us. Despite this the we are looking forward to to Halloween.


----------



## JadeDarkstar

Thank you tksbaskets, I worked hard and took my test. Couldn't believe i passed the first time. Start Creative writing , Art, Mythology ,and a magic and religion class in Jan. I am excited and also believe Ill deserve my trip to Disney after my first year of college. 

Can any one tell me how well the parade seats were last year if you did the tour? I ask because I do want to go on the tour next year no matter what but i admit i am looking forward to the seats for the parade, and of course iasw and hmh rides. 

I had no idea the mad tea party had a holiday thing. Ohh i so can not wait. only 13 months away Lol


----------



## blue888

Thanks for the great info on the tour! It sounds fabulous.


----------



## rentayenta

Sherry, Love Actually is on Netflix. I'm watching it _again_.  Best thing to happen to my Friday nights.


----------



## Sherry E

rentayenta said:


> Sherry, Love Actually is on Netflix. I'm watching it _again_.  Best thing to happen to my Friday nights.



Hi, *Jenny*!

The fact that *Love Actually* is on Netflix (which I don't have) probably explains why it suddenly disappeared from my cable lineup!  

For the better part of this year, I'd say, _Love Actually_ has been running on some channel or another.  I don't recall a year in recent history in which LA was airing so much.  It ran on HBO for a long time, then went to Cinemax, then came back to HBO.  Then, it made its way to -- of all places -- the Sundance Channel!?  Then it made the rounds on the TV Guide channel (TVGN), and it even aired once or twice on TV Land.  I think it ran once early in the year on Oxygen and even Bravo too.  All of a sudden, it disappeared from all channels, so I am guessing that there is some sort of contract with Netflix to run LA for a designated period of time before it comes back to cable.


----------



## rentayenta

Sherry E said:


> Hi, *Jenny*!
> 
> The fact that *Love Actually* is on Netflix (which I don't have) probably explains why it suddenly disappeared from my cable lineup!
> 
> For the better part of this year, I'd say, _Love Actually_ has been running on some channel or another.  I don't recall a year in recent history in which LA was airing so much.  It ran on HBO for a long time, then went to Cinemax, then came back to HBO.  Then, it made its way to -- of all places -- the Sundance Channel!?  Then it made the rounds on the TV Guide channel (TVGN), and it even aired once or twice on TV Land.  I think it ran once early in the year on Oxygen and even Bravo too.  All of a sudden, it disappeared from all channels, so I am guessing that there is some sort of contract with Netflix to run LA for a designated period of time before it comes back to cable.




I only have AppleTV in my bedroom so being able to curl up with the dogs and my favorite movie cannot be beat. Do you have Netflix? 


No Disney this Christmas but I'm following along. This is one of my favorite threads.


----------



## Sherry E

rentayenta said:


> I only have AppleTV in my bedroom so being able to curl up with the dogs and my favorite movie cannot be beat. Do you have Netflix?
> 
> 
> No Disney this Christmas but I'm following along. This is one of my favorite threads.



In my first sentence above I said "...on Netflix (which I don't have)..."  Paying close attention, I see!

We've been doing Theme Weeks since early August.  You should have posted pictures for any of the themes -- you would have been entered to win a $25 Disney gift card!


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

Sorry, no Mad T Party pictures from me. We went back there once (non holiday time) and it was too loud for my kids. I didn't even realize there was a holiday overlay to it until this thread!


----------



## JediMasterNerd

Sherry E said:


> *JediMasterNerd --*
> 
> Did your friend (the one you referred) ever make it to this thread when planning the trip?
> 
> I don't know if you're aware, but I have referenced your Christmas trip and your detailed recap of your Christmas trip (which is in this thread) several times on this board!  So many people want to know about specific Christmas Eve and Christmas Day info (as opposed to holiday season info) -- crowds, weather, food, etc.  The recap you gave us towards the beginning of this thread has helped a lot (along with the recap from Mickey&JoshNut).  I have linked it out quite a bit.  So I am delighted that you are checking back in with us and also referring friends here!



My friend (or his wife) has probably lurked in the forums --- I hope so as there so much great info here!!

And you made my day! I'm so glad that what I posted last year has helped out at least little bit after benefitting from everything here last year!  




egritz said:


> Does the Pixar Parade in DCA go by the Buena Vista tree? I think we'll only have one evening we'll be able to be in DCA and would like to see both the parade (5:15) & tree lighting (5:00), but the parade is the priority for DD2. It is actually a "must-do"/camp out for a spot for this trip.



I know others have already answered this, but I'll add my confirmation as well... The tree is there in front of Elias & Co, across the street from the Carthay Circle Restaurant --- and when we had dinner at CCR the parade passed right off the balcony... We didn't catch the tree lighting ceremony so I cannot confirm how everything pieces together with the two events, but the tree is there and the parade passed right by it.





blue888 said:


> Looking at the tour information. Would the Holiday Tour at Disneyland be a good tour for people who have never been to Disney?  Also, any idea what ride they take you on?  Any reviews on it would be great. My parents are coming with us and have never been to Disneyland before.



Last year we did a family trip that included my parents, and I insisted that we all take the Holiday Tour, there were 7 of us and I thought it was completely worth it. To this day we continue to use the hot chocolate souvenir cups!! But the BIG BIG reason I really thought it hit the mark --- hearing my mom say that she feels like such a VIP as they unclipped the rope at the parade and walked us through the crowds over to our cushioned front-row seats right in front of IASW... Even now I get a warm feeling when I think of how special she felt. That alone was worth any price - Absolutely priceless!!




JadeDarkstar said:


> Can any one tell me how well the parade seats were last year if you did the tour? I ask because I do want to go on the tour next year no matter what but i admit i am looking forward to the seats for the parade, and of course iasw and hmh rides.



The seats, as mentioned above, are right in front of IASW, there are two rows of seats. Cushioned, etc... You get your hot chocolate right before heading to your seats and then once in your seats they bring you a gingerbread cookie and pins.



J.


----------



## blue888

Woohoo. Called our hotel and they automatically entered a 20% discount on our rooms. Excellent! 

Getting excited! 

Another question on tours. I'm getting conflicting information. Are kids free for the Holiday tour?


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

blue888 said:


> Woohoo. Called our hotel and they automatically entered a 20% discount on our rooms. Excellent!  Getting excited!  Another question on tours. I'm getting conflicting information. Are kids free for the Holiday tour?



I don't think they are (well under 3 probably is, but maybe then a lap sitter during the parade?) May I ask where you heard they were free?


----------



## blue888

The pricing on the website only shows adult prices, so I was wondering if that meant kids were free for the tour.


----------



## planningjollyholiday

blue888 said:
			
		

> The pricing on the website only shows adult prices, so I was wondering if that meant kids were free for the tour.



On tours there are no kids prices. Its the same price for everyone no matter what your age is.


----------



## blue888

planningjollyholiday said:


> On tours there are no kids prices. Its the same price for everyone no matter what your age is.



Oh Okay.


----------



## Sherry E

*Anyone who has yet to post Buena Vista Street or Hollywood Land pictures, be sure to do it today or tomorrow (before 11:59 p.m. Pacific Standard Time) so you can get an entry into the random draw!  In 2 days we start a whole new Theme Week!

I have to go to the grocery store a bit later today, and I am going to angrily stomp down the ice cream aisle and glare at the Slow Churned Peppermint Wonderland ice cream that is taking the place of the "real" stuff.  

I can't wait until the holiday season starts at DLR because I am holding out hope that DLR will, once again, be the only place I can get the "real" Dreyer's peppermint ice cream this year!*




​




DisneyJamieCA said:


> Sorry, no Mad T Party pictures from me. We went back there once (non holiday time) and it was too loud for my kids. I didn't even realize there was a holiday overlay to it until this thread!



*Jamie --*

I didn't see the show last year, but I read a couple of recaps.  I know there is a bit of snowfall at the end of the show.  There is a link to the Parks Blog about the Mad T Party holiday show in the Seasonal Events/Activities section on page 1 of this thread.





JediMasterNerd said:


> My friend (or his wife) has probably lurked in the forums --- I hope so as there so much great info here!!
> 
> And you made my day! I'm so glad that what I posted last year has helped out at least little bit after benefitting from everything here last year!
> 
> J.



*JediMasterNerd --*

Your specific Christmas Eve/Day info has been extremely helpful.  I find that, while there are obviously many things that go on all season long at DLR, a lot of people want to know specific details about Christmas Eve and Day (primarily info about crowds and special menus).  We don't always find people who are willing to come back and post a detailed recap of those days after they've taken their trips.  It's been easy to link out your post to people when folks have wondered about Christmas Eve/Day crowds and what not.  Plus, you also gave a lot of other info about what was going on on those dates as well.  So, thank you again for doing that (and for referring people here)!






blue888 said:


> Woohoo. Called our hotel and they automatically entered a 20% discount on our rooms. Excellent!
> 
> Getting excited!
> 
> Another question on tours. I'm getting conflicting information. Are kids free for the Holiday tour?



*blue888 --*

I moved your post about changing your hotel to PPH over to the specific December Check-In/Meet thread so Liza can make the correction to your info on the first page of that thread.

Have you stayed at the PPH before?  The PPH has been my holiday home-away-from-home for the last several years.  It's much more basic than the other 2 Disney hotels, but I love it.  I just love the gorgeous, glowing blue-green tree in the lobby, and I love the walk across the street to the Grand Californian.  I don't think my holiday season would feel the same at this point if it didn't involve waking up and seeing the PPH tree in the lobby, then taking a stroll through the GCH lobby to enjoy that atmosphere.  It's become my own little Christmas tradition!

Kids are free on the tours only if they are under 3 years old (they are also free at Mickey's Halloween Party at that age too).  Beyond that point, however, it's expensive for everyone!


----------



## blue888

Sherry E said:


> *Anyone who has yet to post Buena Vista Street or Hollywood Land pictures, be sure to do it today or tomorrow (before 11:59 p.m. Pacific Standard Time) so you can get an entry into the random draw!  In 2 days we start a whole new Theme Week!
> 
> I have to go to the grocery store a bit later today, and I am going to angrily stomp down the ice cream aisle and glare at the Slow Churned Peppermint Wonderland ice cream that is taking the place of the "real" stuff.
> 
> I can't wait until the holiday season to start at DLR because I am holding out hope that DLR will, once again, be the only place I can get the "real" Dreyer's peppermint ice cream this year!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Jamie --*
> 
> I didn't see the show last year, but I read a couple of recaps.  I know there is a bit of snowfall at the end of the show.  There is a link to the Parks Blog about the Mad T Party holiday show in the Seasonal Events/Activities section on page 1 of this thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *JediMasterNerd --*
> 
> Your specific Christmas Eve/Day info has been extremely helpful.  I find that, while there are obviously many things that go on all season long at DLR, a lot of people want to know specific details about Christmas Eve and Day (primarily info about crowds and special menus).  We don't always find people who are willing to come back and post a detailed recap of those days after they've taken their trips.  It's been easy to link out your post to people when folks have wondered about Christmas Eve/Day crowds and what not.  Plus, you also gave a lot of other info about what was going on on those dates as well.  So, thank you again for doing that (and for referring people here)!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *blue888 --*
> 
> I moved your post about changing your hotel to PPH over to the specific December Check-In/Meet thread so Liza can make the correction to your info on the first page of that thread.
> 
> Have you stayed at the PPH before?  The PPH has been my holiday home-away-from-home for the last several years.  It's much more basic than the other 2 Disney hotels, but I love it.  I just love the gorgeous, glowing blue-green tree in the lobby, and I love the walk across the street to the Grand Californian.  I don't think my holiday season would feel the same at this point if it didn't involve waking up and seeing the PPH tree in the lobby, then taking a stroll through the GCH lobby to enjoy that atmosphere.  It's become my own little Christmas tradition!
> 
> Kids are free on the tours only if they are under 3 years old (they are also free at Mickey's Halloween Party at that age too).  Beyond that point, however, it's expensive for everyone!



Thanks 
I'm super excited.


----------



## egritz

Seven weeks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## aidensmom31

We are almost to the 60 day mark....I can not believe time is flying by so fast


----------



## Pesky

aidensmom31 said:


> We are almost to the 60 day mark....I can not believe time is flying by so fast



I hear you!  We just hit 60 days today!  Pretty excited.  I'm actually going to call for reservations tomorrow for some dining -- not because I'm panicked about getting them but because it'll make it seem even closer!

FYI, my local Target had a good deal on Love Actually DVDs -- $10 or $15 for a blu-ray combo pack.  I might pick it up for DH for Christmas as it is HIS favorite Christmas movie and we don't have it.


----------



## PHXscuba

Sherry E said:


> *
> I have to go to the grocery store a bit later today, and I am going to angrily stomp down the ice cream aisle and glare at the Slow Churned Peppermint Wonderland ice cream that is taking the place of the "real" stuff.
> 
> I can't wait until the holiday season to start at DLR because I am holding out hope that DLR will, once again, be the only place I can get the "real" Dreyer's peppermint ice cream this year!*



Next time I am in the freezer aisle I will do a little stomping in your honor  I was in Safeway/Vons yesterday and noticed they had full-fat and slow churned pumpkin, but only slow-churned peppermint!  If I were you, I'd write a letter to Dreyer's and ask why they aren't shipping the good stuff your way. I did that once for Ben and Jerry's (asking where I could find a flavor) and they sent me some nice coupons.

PHXscuba


----------



## Mickeybell

Sherry E said:


> *Mickeybell --*
> 
> You may have missed the recent discussions on the CP in this thread, but I have been saying to a couple of different people that the Saturday of the CP weekend is said to be very, very crowded each year.  I have a feeling that a large part of the reason it is so crowded for the whole day is because people are trying to avoid what they anticipate the CP crowds will be like later in the evening.  So, essentially, it's another '_crowds are caused by crowds trying to avoid crowds_' situation!  People who have no interest in the CP are packing into DL earlier in the day because they want to get in all of their Disneyland activities before the CP people arrive, and they end up causing the park to be very crowded all day.
> 
> As for what happens in the rest of the park during the actual CP/Ceremony, that's another mystery.  I've been saying that it could go either way -- either the people who have no interest in the CP will pack into other areas of DL while the Ceremony is happening or they could escape DL and go to DCA, which could leave the other areas of DL relatively manageable during the Ceremony.
> 
> Last year I saw the Ceremony twice, but there was also another time when I walked through Town Square to exit while the CP was happening.  I've also been to DL on a Sunday CP day and I didn't notice the crowds to be necessarily worse than a usual holiday season weekend until maybe mid-to-late afternoon.  I have a feeling that Saturdays are worse than Sundays in terms of all-day crowds on that specific CP weekend.
> 
> So I would just mentally prepare for really large crowds and if it turns out to be less or better than you imagine, that will be a relief!



Thanks Sherry.  I must have missed it when you where talking about the crowds for CP.  I try to pop in everyday but some days silly other stuff getting in the way of my Disney trip dreaming! 
I will just go in knowing its going to be crowded.  And if its not as bad then it will just be a bonus!


----------



## Sherry E

*PHX --*

I just got home from the store (Ralphs).  

This is my ice cream tale:  I had a coupon for a free frozen dinner so I was mulling over which variety to get.  Since I was already in the general frozen food section, I figured I'd mosey on down the frozen sweets aisle and glare at the Slow Churned Impostor peppermint ice cream.

I slowly rounded the corner, inching ever so slowly towards the Dreyer's.  In passing I noticed a seasonal _Breyer's_ flavor that I had not seen before (maybe Apple Cinnamon or something like that?  I can't recall...), but I bypassed that and kept on my path to the Dreyer's section.  

And there it was.  The Slow Churned Peppermint Wonderland ice cream...and both the full fat Pumpkin Patch and Slow Churned Pumpkin Patch too.  I glared at the Impostor ice cream...the interloper...the intruder...  And, strangely, the little snowman on the carton glared back (or so it seemed).

It was a stand-off.  I felt like saying "This town ain't big enough for the both of us...be gone by sundown," as though I had suddenly been transported to the Old West.

I turned my cart away from the ice cream and began to walk away.  I could have sworn I heard a little voice saying, "_Sherry...Sherry...Sheeeerrrrrrryyyyyy...come back...come back...look again...look again..._"  

Not one to ignore voices coming from the frozen sweets section, I stopped dead in my tracks.  I turned around to once again face the Impostor (and the snarky, snickering snowman on the carton).  I hesitantly reached my hand to the handle on the freezer door and pulled it open.  I squinted my eyes and peeked inside.  I pushed aside some of the Pumpkin Patch cartons and some of the Impostor cartons and...




THERE IT WAS!!!!!  The REAL Peppermint Wonderland (full fat) ice cream was sitting way at the back of the shelf, hidden behind many, many other cartons.  I only saw 3 cartons of the REAL ice cream at first...and so I lunged forward and grabbed all three of them!  (I restrained myself from shouting "Mine!  Mine!  Mine!")  One never knows when an asteroid might collide with earth and wipe out humanity.  In case that happens, I will be all set with my peppermint ice cream.

I saw one more carton of the REAL ice cream mixed in with the Impostor ice cream but I didn't take it.  

I notice that Dreyer's is making the cartons look almost identical, whereas in the past the "Light" variety of Peppermint always looked totally different from the full fat kind.  If I didn't know better, I would guess that Dreyer's was trying to trick people into buying the Slow Churned..."accidentally."

In any case, judging by how many cartons of Grand (full fat) were available and how many cartons of the Impostor ice cream were available, I'd say that I'm not the only one who is on the hunt for the real stuff.  It's like gold.  Everyone wants it.  Someone else clearly had gotten into the stash before I got to it, and if I had gone to the store in another week it probably would have all been gone!

So now I have to hang on to my 3 cartons as though they are thousand dollar bills, because I never know when I will find it in a store again.  On the Dreyer's website, even the flavor locator doesn't list the Grand/full fat Peppermint as being at any of my stores!

It's only October, but I won my holiday season ice cream battle!


----------



## PHXscuba

Sherry E said:


> *PHX --*
> 
> I just got home form the store (Ralphs).
> 
> This is my ice cream tale:  I had a coupon for a free frozen dinner so I was mulling over which variety to get.  Since I was already in the general frozen food section, I figured I'd mosey on down the frozen sweets aisle and glare at the Slow Churned Impostor peppermint ice cream.
> 
> I slowly rounded the corner, inching ever so slowly towards the Dreyer's.  In passing I noticed a seasonal _Breyer's_ flavor that I had not seen before (maybe Apple Cinnamon or something like that?  I can't recall...), but I bypassed that and kept on my path to the Dreyer's section.
> 
> And there it was.  The Slow Churned Peppermint Wonderland ice cream...and both the full fat Pumpkin Patch and Slow Churned Pumpkin Patch too.  I glared at the Impostor ice cream...the interloper...the intruder...  And, strangely, the little snowman on the carton glared back (or so it seemed).
> 
> It was a stand-off.  I felt like saying "This town ain't big enough for the both of us...be gone by sundown," as though I had suddenly been transported to the Old West.
> 
> I turned my cart away from the ice cream and began to walk away.  I could have sworn I heard a little voice saying, "_Sherry...Sherry...Sheeeerrrrrrryyyyyy...come back...come back...look again...look again..._"
> 
> Not one to ignore voices coming from the frozen sweets section, I stopped dead in my tracks.  I turned around to once again face the Impostor (and the snarky, snickering snowman on the carton).  I hesitantly reached my hand to the handle on the freezer door and pulled it open.  I squinted my eyes and peeked inside.  I pushed aside some of the Pumpkin Patch cartons and some of the Impostor cartons and...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THERE IT WAS!!!!!  The REAL Peppermint Wonderland (full fat) ice cream was sitting way at the back of the shelf, hidden behind many, many other cartons.  I only saw 3 cartons of the REAL ice cream at first...and so I lunged forward and grabbed all three of them!  (I restrained myself from shouting "Mine!  Mine!  Mine!")  One never knows when an asteroid might collide with earth and wipe out humanity.  In case that happens, I will be all set with my peppermint ice cream.
> 
> I saw one more carton of the REAL ice cream mixed in with the Impostor ice cream but I didn't take it.
> 
> I notice that Dreyer's is making the cartons look almost identical, whereas in the past the "Light" variety of Peppermint always looked totally different from the full fat kind.  If I didn't know better, I would guess that Dreyer's was trying to trick people into buying the Slow Churned..."accidentally."
> 
> In any case, judging by how many cartons of Grand (full fat) were available and how many cartons of the Impostor ice cream were available, I'd say that I'm not the only one who is on the hunt for the real stuff.  It's like gold.  Everyone wants it.  Someone else clearly had gotten into the stash before I got to it, and if I had gone to the store in another week it probably would have all been gone!
> 
> So now I have to hang on to my 3 cartons as though they are thousand dollar bills, because I never know when I will find it in a store again.  On the Dreyer's website, even the flavor locator doesn't list the Grand/full fat Peppermint as being at any of my stores!
> 
> It's only October, but I won my holiday season ice cream battle!



This deserves the dancing bananas!     

So glad you listened to the ice cream voices!!! I think the employees want the good stuff and are deliberately hiding it so they can have it!! (I can just see that memo going around ...) It was hidden in my Kroger store too!

Hurrah for peppermint! You are making me hungry!

PHXscuba


----------



## dreamseeker9

I'm still reading through all of this thread, but I wanted to give a hello to all  and a shout-out of thanks to Sherry for all of this invaluable information!  Also, to all the photographers, thanks for sharing your photos of holidays past - it's all getting me so excited!  I've never been to DLR, this will be my first time.  I'm visiting family in LA for Thanksgiving, we are planning to go for one day only.  It will be a jam-packed day, but I'm sure I'll come back for more visits!  We are most likely going one day the week following Thanksgiving, hoping to avoid the bigger crowds.

I'm sure I'll be posting more as we get closer - hard to believe Thanksgiving is already less than 6 weeks away!


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

Guess what I also found today at Safeway?!!!!


----------



## mom2rtk

Sherry E said:


> *PHX --*
> 
> I just got home form the store (Ralphs).
> 
> This is my ice cream tale:  I had a coupon for a free frozen dinner so I was mulling over which variety to get.  Since I was already in the general frozen food section, I figured I'd mosey on down the frozen sweets aisle and glare at the Slow Churned Impostor peppermint ice cream.
> 
> I slowly rounded the corner, inching ever so slowly towards the Dreyer's.  In passing I noticed a seasonal _Breyer's_ flavor that I had not seen before (maybe Apple Cinnamon or something like that?  I can't recall...), but I bypassed that and kept on my path to the Dreyer's section.
> 
> And there it was.  The Slow Churned Peppermint Wonderland ice cream...and both the full fat Pumpkin Patch and Slow Churned Pumpkin Patch too.  I glared at the Impostor ice cream...the interloper...the intruder...  And, strangely, the little snowman on the carton glared back (or so it seemed).
> 
> It was a stand-off.  I felt like saying "This town ain't big enough for the both of us...be gone by sundown," as though I had suddenly been transported to the Old West.
> 
> I turned my cart away from the ice cream and began to walk away.  I could have sworn I heard a little voice saying, "_Sherry...Sherry...Sheeeerrrrrrryyyyyy...come back...come back...look again...look again..._"
> 
> Not one to ignore voices coming from the frozen sweets section, I stopped dead in my tracks.  I turned around to once again face the Impostor (and the snarky, snickering snowman on the carton).  I hesitantly reached my hand to the handle on the freezer door and pulled it open.  I squinted my eyes and peeked inside.  I pushed aside some of the Pumpkin Patch cartons and some of the Impostor cartons and...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THERE IT WAS!!!!!  The REAL Peppermint Wonderland (full fat) ice cream was sitting way at the back of the shelf, hidden behind many, many other cartons.  I only saw 3 cartons of the REAL ice cream at first...and so I lunged forward and grabbed all three of them!  (I restrained myself from shouting "Mine!  Mine!  Mine!")  One never knows when an asteroid might collide with earth and wipe out humanity.  In case that happens, I will be all set with my peppermint ice cream.
> 
> I saw one more carton of the REAL ice cream mixed in with the Impostor ice cream but I didn't take it.
> 
> I notice that Dreyer's is making the cartons look almost identical, whereas in the past the "Light" variety of Peppermint always looked totally different from the full fat kind.  If I didn't know better, I would guess that Dreyer's was trying to trick people into buying the Slow Churned..."accidentally."
> 
> In any case, judging by how many cartons of Grand (full fat) were available and how many cartons of the Impostor ice cream were available, I'd say that I'm not the only one who is on the hunt for the real stuff.  It's like gold.  Everyone wants it.  Someone else clearly had gotten into the stash before I got to it, and if I had gone to the store in another week it probably would have all been gone!
> 
> So now I have to hang on to my 3 cartons as though they are thousand dollar bills, because I never know when I will find it in a store again.  On the Dreyer's website, even the flavor locator doesn't list the Grand/full fat Peppermint as being at any of my stores!
> 
> It's only October, but I won my holiday season ice cream battle!



LOL Sherry. You KILL ME! 

Merry early Christmas! 

I HATE peppermint and you have ME wanting some!


----------



## planningjollyholiday

mom2rtk said:
			
		

> LOL Sherry. You KILL ME!
> 
> Merry early Christmas!
> 
> I HATE peppermint and you have ME wanting some!



I feel the same way! I also dont like peppermint ice cream, but found myself craving some after this story. 
Sherry thanks for the giggles, your story was fabulous!


----------



## kmedina

Very funny read, Sherry. I was envisioning the whole thing. Congrats on your score.


----------



## JediMasterNerd

At first I didn't think I had any pictures from BVS/Hollywood, but upon closer inspection, I found a few...





























J.


----------



## Sherry E

*I'm on my way out to the Harvest Festival at the Farmers Market (that's the Farmers Market that is next to The Grove in L.A., so while I am there I will saunter into The Grove and get a free See's Candy sample!) to look at some nifty carved pumpkins -- well, it's really called the "Fall Festival," but...same thing.  I was going to go to the Festival yesterday but it was too hot for my liking.  Right now, however, it is a nice 56 degrees cool1:) and gloomy!  That's perfect Festival weather for me!

When I get back I will reply to some of the posts that came in to this thread yesterday (which I have not had time to get to thus far).  I will also post my final round(s) of Buena Vista Street photos while we are still in that Theme Week!

Of course, I am also working on the new Theme Week for tomorrow too -- I've already started that!

Be sure to get your Buena Vista Street and/or Hollywood Land photos in today, before 11:59 p.m. PST, if you want to be entered into the random $25 Disney gift card draw!*


----------



## czmom

I am so excited! The hours for my trip have started appearing on the DLR website today  We are 6 weeks away now- yay!!!

Tomorrow will be the day I have been waiting for. The weekday hours will start to pop up. And I am hoping and praying for a 9 AM opening. With the first week of December also being the week after Thanksgiving this year, it was hard to predict just by looking at previous years. 

Sherry- I hope you have already enjoyed some of that peppermint ice cream  So glad you found it and loved your story!


----------



## pudinhd

Does this count?  It seems to be the closest picture I have...    It's amazing to find the number of pictures that I don't have when I think I have a ton!!


----------



## ksromack

Sherry E said:


> I don't know if anyone noticed or checked, but DIS'er *u2pixi* was kind enough to alert me to the fact that the *Holiday Time tour info* is up on the Disneyland website.  Here is the link:  https://disneyland.disney.go.com/events-tours/holiday-time-at-disneyland/.  It's ready for booking now



I'm a few pages behind but I did notice that when I clicked on the link above the times were not listed.  As far as I can gather, last year the tours were at 12:30 and 3:15?  I'm sure I have that wrong because it says to allow 3 hours for the tour.  I also checked out last years schedule and it appears that the Christmas Fantasy parade was twice a day on some days but on many weekdays it was only at 4pm.  I'm trying to reconcile seeing parade pictures at night with the fact that the parade was at 4pm (early Dec).....can anyone tell me for sure what times the Holiday Tour takes place and what times the parade takes place?  I did check out all of last year's schedules and they just don't add up.  I'm a planner and I know we don't NEED reservations for many of our meals but I still like filling out a spreadsheet because I'm geeky like that.


----------



## funatdisney

I have one Buena Vista Street picture taken on the street. I am going to really have to add some more this year!





I do have a few pictures of inside store decorations.


----------



## beckykarstetter

Sherry E said:


> PHX --  I just got home form the store (Ralphs).  This is my ice cream tale:  I had a coupon for a free frozen dinner so I was mulling over which variety to get.  Since I was already in the general frozen food section, I figured I'd mosey on down the frozen sweets aisle and glare at the Slow Churned Impostor peppermint ice cream.  I slowly rounded the corner, inching ever so slowly towards the Dreyer's.  In passing I noticed a seasonal Breyer's flavor that I had not seen before (maybe Apple Cinnamon or something like that?  I can't recall...), but I bypassed that and kept on my path to the Dreyer's section.  And there it was.  The Slow Churned Peppermint Wonderland ice cream...and both the full fat Pumpkin Patch and Slow Churned Pumpkin Patch too.  I glared at the Impostor ice cream...the interloper...the intruder...  And, strangely, the little snowman on the carton glared back (or so it seemed).  It was a stand-off.  I felt like saying "This town ain't big enough for the both of us...be gone by sundown," as though I had suddenly been transported to the Old West.  I turned my cart away from the ice cream and began to walk away.  I could have sworn I heard a little voice saying, "Sherry...Sherry...Sheeeerrrrrrryyyyyy...come back...come back...look again...look again..."  Not one to ignore voices coming from the frozen sweets section, I stopped dead in my tracks.  I turned around to once again face the Impostor (and the snarky, snickering snowman on the carton).  I hesitantly reached my hand to the handle on the freezer door and pulled it open.  I squinted my eyes and peeked inside.  I pushed aside some of the Pumpkin Patch cartons and some of the Impostor cartons and...  THERE IT WAS!!!!!  The REAL Peppermint Wonderland (full fat) ice cream was sitting way at the back of the shelf, hidden behind many, many other cartons.  I only saw 3 cartons of the REAL ice cream at first...and so I lunged forward and grabbed all three of them!  (I restrained myself from shouting "Mine!  Mine!  Mine!")  One never knows when an asteroid might collide with earth and wipe out humanity.  In case that happens, I will be all set with my peppermint ice cream.  I saw one more carton of the REAL ice cream mixed in with the Impostor ice cream but I didn't take it.  I notice that Dreyer's is making the cartons look almost identical, whereas in the past the "Light" variety of Peppermint always looked totally different from the full fat kind.  If I didn't know better, I would guess that Dreyer's was trying to trick people into buying the Slow Churned..."accidentally."  In any case, judging by how many cartons of Grand (full fat) were available and how many cartons of the Impostor ice cream were available, I'd say that I'm not the only one who is on the hunt for the real stuff.  It's like gold.  Everyone wants it.  Someone else clearly had gotten into the stash before I got to it, and if I had gone to the store in another week it probably would have all been gone!  So now I have to hang on to my 3 cartons as though they are thousand dollar bills, because I never know when I will find it in a store again.  On the Dreyer's website, even the flavor locator doesn't list the Grand/full fat Peppermint as being at any of my stores!  It's only October, but I won my holiday season ice cream battle!



Yay!  Crazy that I'm so excited by the happy ending to the saga of the Peppermint Wonderland ice cream!


----------



## PHXscuba

funatdisney said:


> I have one Buena Vista Street picture taken on the street. I am going to really have to add some more this year!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do have a few pictures of inside store decorations.



Love the inside-the-shop photos! They decorate inside as well as they do outside! Can't wait to see it all for myself!

PHXscuba


----------



## amylew

Any one heard of cm holiday parties this year? Didn't see it on the holiday schedule, but someone in another thread said they were the mon and tues after CP.


----------



## mom2rtk

amylew said:


> Any one heard of cm holiday parties this year? Didn't see it on the holiday schedule, but someone in another thread said they were the mon and tues after CP.



Seriously? I need to know about this. We're already working around CP weekend being uber busy. I'll probably just give up if they close the park early Monday or Tuesday. I was REALLY counting on those days being really productive for us.

This is NUTS that we leave in just over 40 days and there is not park schedule to even look at.


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

ksromack said:


> I'm a few pages behind but I did notice that when I clicked on the link above the times were not listed.  As far as I can gather, last year the tours were at 12:30 and 3:15?  I'm sure I have that wrong because it says to allow 3 hours for the tour.  I also checked out last years schedule and it appears that the Christmas Fantasy parade was twice a day on some days but on many weekdays it was only at 4pm.  I'm trying to reconcile seeing parade pictures at night with the fact that the parade was at 4pm (early Dec).....can anyone tell me for sure what times the Holiday Tour takes place and what times the parade takes place?  I did check out all of last year's schedules and they just don't add up.  I'm a planner and I know we don't NEED reservations for many of our meals but I still like filling out a spreadsheet because I'm geeky like that.


  It's been years since I've done the Holiday tour, but I'll be able to make our reservations for this year in the next week or so, so I can report back then. Every time we've gone, both Thanksgiving week and the first two weeks in Dec, the parade has been twice a day - I want to say 3:30 & 6:30 or around there. I think I posted early on that the last castle lighting was around 8 and I know that was pretty soon after we say the parade. If I am correct, those parade times would correspond with the tour times you have seen (12:30 tour ending w/ the 3:30 parade and the 3:15 tour ending with the 6:30 parade). The 6:30 parade is when it's dark.

ETA: I posted parade pictures in the dark and mine were from the 6:30 parade, Thanksgiving week.


----------



## egritz

mom2rtk said:


> Seriously? I need to know about this. We're already working around CP weekend being uber busy. I'll probably just give up if they close the park early Monday or Tuesday. I was REALLY counting on those days being really productive for us.
> 
> This is NUTS that we leave in just over 40 days and there is not park schedule to even look at.



Ditto - we arrive the day after CP and my plan is to view the fireworks on Tuesday night, but if the weather forecast is questionable we'll try to catch it on Monday. If I do not get to see the fireworks I will probably cry. I really don't want to have to push fireworks to Wednesday or Thursday...too much risk in not seeing them due to weather!


----------



## jonahsmommy

First off, thank you to Sherry for all the time and hard work, I look forward to reading this thread everyday!!! 
Thank you to everyone else for posting all the wonderful information and the amazing pictures. 
We leave in 20 days!!!!!!!
We will be in the parks Monday, November 11-Thursday, November 14th. Any chance that they will be selling any Christmas Merchandise other than the ornaments? Or does the merchandise usually come after Thanksgiving?


----------



## Pesky

I may be stating the obvious here but for those looking to make dining reservations, here's a big tip -- CALL THE NUMBER.  Do NOT just rely on the website.  I tried making BB and AG reservations through the website.  Both times I got ridiculously late reservation times.  Given that seems odd given I am right around the 60 day mark, I called.  Sure enough, it is totally inaccurate on the website!  I got times exactly when I wanted them, which is far earlier than I was given on the website.  

Moral of the story:  talk to a human.

What it means for me:  dining reservations are locked and loaded for when I need and the rest is kind of a "wing it" plan.  YAY!  I also already ordered my PP+ card.  And we have decided not to tell the kids until we are at the hotel and they are looking around trying to figure out where the heck they are.    All I need now is the F! reservations and I'm set.


----------



## egritz

Pesky said:


> I may be stating the obvious here but for those looking to make dining reservations, here's a big tip -- CALL THE NUMBER.  Do NOT just rely on the website.  I tried making BB and AG reservations through the website.  Both times I got ridiculously late reservation times.  Given that seems odd given I am right around the 60 day mark, I called.  Sure enough, it is totally inaccurate on the website!  I got times exactly when I wanted them, which is far earlier than I was given on the website.
> 
> Moral of the story:  talk to a human.



I don't doubt it with all the problems I've read, BUT I had no problems making my ADR's online. I got a 8:10 when EE is at 8:00 for Plaza Inn & had no problems making our Surf's Up and Storyteller's. Each reservation I made (and I made quite a few & then cancelled them when I changed my mind) gave multiple options around the time I input.  I found that if you just left it at "breakfast, Lunch, or dinner" the times were crap, but if you put in an actual time, i.e. 8:00 it worked better.


----------



## Pesky

egritz said:


> I don't doubt it with all the problems I've read, BUT I had no problems making my ADR's online. I got a 8:10 when EE is at 8:00 for Plaza Inn & had no problems making our Surf's Up and Storyteller's. Each reservation I made (and I made quite a few & then cancelled them when I changed my mind) gave multiple options around the time I input.  I found that if you just left it at "breakfast, Lunch, or dinner" the times were crap, but if you put in an actual time, i.e. 8:00 it worked better.



That could've been my downfall -- I said "lunch" or "dinner" and the times were ridiculous.  Bet you are right about putting in a specific time.


----------



## Sherry E

*JediMasterNerd* has his first entry into the random draw for the $25 Disney gift card!

*pudinhd* and *Liza/funatdisney* have each earned another entry into the random draw.  

*pudinhd* -- Yes, that picture counts!  





Pesky said:


> ...FYI, my local Target had a good deal on Love Actually DVDs -- $10 or $15 for a blu-ray combo pack.  I might pick it up for DH for Christmas as it is HIS favorite Christmas movie and we don't have it.



*Pesky -- *

I think it's rare to hear of _Love Actually_ being a man's favorite Christmas movie!  I thought that only women admitted to liking it!  In any case, your husband has good taste because it is a great movie -- for the holidays and for Valentine's Day!  Great ensemble cast in that film, too.





PHXscuba said:


> Next time I am in the freezer aisle I will do a little stomping in your honor  I was in Safeway/Vons yesterday and noticed they had full-fat and slow churned pumpkin, but only slow-churned peppermint!  If I were you, I'd write a letter to Dreyer's and ask why they aren't shipping the good stuff your way. I did that once for Ben and Jerry's (asking where I could find a flavor) and they sent me some nice coupons.
> 
> PHXscuba



*PHX --*

If I hadn't gotten my hands on the 3 cartons at the store last night I would have written Dreyer's...although I wrote them last year about the same thing and they never responded.

You may be on to something when you say that the store employees could be responsible for hiding the Dreyer's Grand peppermint ice cream or taking it for themselves.  Someone is definitely getting into the stash out here.  I couldn't even count how many of the Slow Churned cartons were on the shelf, but they were in abundance while the straggler Grand cartons were hiding behind all kinds of other cartons.




Mickeybell said:


> Thanks Sherry.  I must have missed it when you where talking about the crowds for CP.  I try to pop in everyday but some days silly other stuff getting in the way of my Disney trip dreaming!
> I will just go in knowing its going to be crowded.  And if its not as bad then it will just be a bonus!



*Mickeybell --*

No problem!  I know what you mean -- every so often life interferes and gets in the way of Disney fun!

I think that's the best attitude -- expect the absolute worst crowd scenario so that if you run into abnormally large crowds you won't be terribly shocked.  And if the crowds turn out to be better than what you imagine then it will be a relief!  I think that it's worse when folks go into the parks thinking that the crowds will be minimal and they find out otherwise.  It's better to just expect that crowds will be really heavy and then be pleasantly surprised if it doesn't turn out that way. 



dreamseeker9 said:


> I'm still reading through all of this thread, but I wanted to give a hello to all  and a shout-out of thanks to Sherry for all of this invaluable information!  Also, to all the photographers, thanks for sharing your photos of holidays past - it's all getting me so excited!  I've never been to DLR, this will be my first time.  I'm visiting family in LA for Thanksgiving, we are planning to go for one day only.  It will be a jam-packed day, but I'm sure I'll come back for more visits!  We are most likely going one day the week following Thanksgiving, hoping to avoid the bigger crowds.
> 
> I'm sure I'll be posting more as we get closer - hard to believe Thanksgiving is already less than 6 weeks away!



*dreamseeker9 -*

Hello and welcome! Thank you for the kind words.  I'm glad you joined in, and I'm glad the information and photos in this thread are helping in some way.

I think that going to DLR for one day during the week after Thanksgiving will be a great idea.  I would bet that Monday, December 2nd will be really good in terms of slightly lighter crowds.  Lots of people have returned to work and school after that holiday break, and it's still too early for the major Christmas breaks.  




DisneyJamieCA said:


> Guess what I also found today at Safeway?!!!!



*Jamie --*

Whee!!  Were your Grand Peppermint Wonderland cartons tucked behind the Slow Churned cartons or cartons of other flavors like mine were?




mom2rtk said:


> LOL Sherry. You KILL ME!
> 
> Merry early Christmas!
> 
> I HATE peppermint and you have ME wanting some!



*Janet --*

  I was ready to start pushing people out of the way to get to the cartons if it had come down to it!  Desperate times call for desperate measures!




planningjollyholiday said:


> I feel the same way! I also dont like peppermint ice cream, but found myself craving some after this story.
> Sherry thanks for the giggles, your story was fabulous!



*planningjollyholiday --*

Thank you! I am generally a goofball, so my stories are often silly and (hopefully) amusing.  Don't think of it so much as a story about peppermint ice cream if you don't like peppermint ice cream, but more a story about whatever flavor of whatever product you love being impossible to find and possibly discontinued...and then you catch a glimpse of it hidden behind other products on the shelf and have to have it before it disappears forever!  That's something we can probably all relate to in that we'd likely be grabbing up the last few packages of it before it vanished!



kmedina said:


> Very funny read, Sherry. I was envisioning the whole thing. Congrats on your score.



*Kim --*

Thank you!



czmom said:


> I am so excited! The hours for my trip have started appearing on the DLR website today  We are 6 weeks away now- yay!!!
> 
> Tomorrow will be the day I have been waiting for. The weekday hours will start to pop up. And I am hoping and praying for a 9 AM opening. With the first week of December also being the week after Thanksgiving this year, it was hard to predict just by looking at previous years.
> 
> Sherry- I hope you have already enjoyed some of that peppermint ice cream  So glad you found it and loved your story!



*czmom --*

I think I mentioned this a while back but I wouldn't think of that first week of December so much as being the week after Thanksgiving as I would just think of it as being the first week of December.  I don't think Thanksgiving is going to have anything to do with the opening time for the week after.  I think you'll get the 9 AM opening time.  When I did the first week of December in 2011, I know that at least Tuesday had a 9 AM opening, so I'm sure that other days did too.

Thank you!!  Strangely, I am not in the mood to eat any ice cream now so I have not tapped into the peppermint stash in the freezer!  I just wanted to get it out of the store and into my freezer before someone else grabbed it.  I had a feeling that my store would not be getting any more of the good stuff in stock and that I'd better get it right on the spot.




ksromack said:


> I'm a few pages behind but I did notice that when I clicked on the link above the times were not listed.  As far as I can gather, last year the tours were at 12:30 and 3:15?  I'm sure I have that wrong because it says to allow 3 hours for the tour.  I also checked out last years schedule and it appears that the Christmas Fantasy parade was twice a day on some days but on many weekdays it was only at 4pm.  I'm trying to reconcile seeing parade pictures at night with the fact that the parade was at 4pm (early Dec).....can anyone tell me for sure what times the Holiday Tour takes place and what times the parade takes place?  I did check out all of last year's schedules and they just don't add up.  I'm a planner and I know we don't NEED reservations for many of our meals but I still like filling out a spreadsheet because I'm geeky like that.



*Kathy --*

I am guessing that last year the parade schedule was out of whack because of the 20-night Candlelight Ceremony in December (which took place 2 times each night).  That won't be the case this year so the parade should go back to twice each day.

Yes, I, too, have read about allotting 3 hours for each tour.  That includes the whole thing, from beginning to end (including the parade).  So the actual guided tour segment will end and you'll watch the parade.  Meanwhile, the guided part of the tour will begin for the second tour group and they will see the second parade.




beckykarstetter said:


> Yay!  Crazy that I'm so excited by the happy ending to the saga of the Peppermint Wonderland ice cream!



*beckykarstetter -*

Thank you!  At least I can shut up about the ice cream now that I have a stash in the freezer!  I was going to be angry if my store didn't even try to get in any of the full-fat ice cream, but seeing that there were only a few cartons left I'd guess that many other people got into it before I saw it.




amylew said:


> Any one heard of cm holiday parties this year? Didn't see it on the holiday schedule, but someone in another thread said they were the mon and tues after CP.



*amylew --*

Thank you for mentioning that this came up in another thread, so I was able to go over and post in it.  Unless there are new developments on the CM party front for this year (and that is always possible), I don't think the party is happening anymore.  I remember discussion of this on some other board (maybe MiceChat; maybe another one) quite a while back, and people were lamenting the loss of the CM party because the CMs work hard and deserve it.  I think they still have "special nights" in the parks here and there, but I think that the official CM holiday parties -- as they were held in their former version -- are no longer happening.

In the past, the CM parties started out on the Monday and Tuesday after the Candlelight Ceremony, and then they moved to one week later in December in their last couple of years.

Again, I have heard nothing about any parties being held this year so I don't know if that is old information being tossed around or if someone has heard something new.



DisneyJamieCA said:


> It's been years since I've done the Holiday tour, but I'll be able to make our reservations for this year in the next week or so, so I can report back then. Every time we've gone, both Thanksgiving week and the first two weeks in Dec, the parade has been twice a day - I want to say 3:30 & 6:30 or around there. I think I posted early on that the last castle lighting was around 8 and I know that was pretty soon after we say the parade. If I am correct, those parade times would correspond with the tour times you have seen (12:30 tour ending w/ the 3:30 parade and the 3:15 tour ending with the 6:30 parade). The 6:30 parade is when it's dark.
> 
> ETA: I posted parade pictures in the dark and mine were from the 6:30 parade, Thanksgiving week.



*Jamie --*

Last year's 2-shows-each-night of the CP threw off the parade schedule.  One CP was at 5:30-ish or 5:45, and then there was a later show.  So I think that the days in which the parade was only held once were due to that.  That is my guess, in any case.




egritz said:


> Ditto - we arrive the day after CP and my plan is to view the fireworks on Tuesday night, but if the weather forecast is questionable we'll try to catch it on Monday. If I do not get to see the fireworks I will probably cry. I really don't want to have to push fireworks to Wednesday or Thursday...too much risk in not seeing them due to weather!



*egritz --*

While it's possible that the weather will be questionable in December, chances are that it won't be.  I'm sure that you will get to see the fireworks!




jonahsmommy said:


> First off, thank you to Sherry for all the time and hard work, I look forward to reading this thread everyday!!!
> Thank you to everyone else for posting all the wonderful information and the amazing pictures.
> We leave in 20 days!!!!!!!
> We will be in the parks Monday, November 11-Thursday, November 14th. Any chance that they will be selling any Christmas Merchandise other than the ornaments? Or does the merchandise usually come after Thanksgiving?



*jonahsmommy --*

Welcome, and thank you for the kind words -- and for joining in!  I'm so glad the thread has been helpful and enjoyable to you and to others.

There will definitely be holiday merchandise waiting for you when you take your trip.  I was in the parks on 11/12 last year and I saw a lot of merchandise.  The problem is that Disney puts out the first wave of holiday merchandise too early -- even before the season actually begins! -- and some of it sells out early in the season.  Then there is another wave of merchandise (sometimes with new items) that comes out closer to Thanksgiving, for the December crowds. 

Did you happen to see all of the photos that were posted during our recent Treats & Treasures Theme Week?  There were a lot of merchandise photos!


----------



## ksromack

OMGosh.....I can almost "hear" the voices coming from the freezer now.  Sad story.....we only have the Slow Churned....but having never tasted the "real" Peppermint Wonderland, I'm satisfied with the lower fat variety 

It's delicious with Hershey's chocolate sauce drizzled all over it


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

Sherry E said:


> Jamie --  Whee!!  Were your Grand Peppermint Wonderland cartons tucked behind the Slow Churned cartons or cartons of other flavors like mine were?
> 
> Jamie --  Last year's 2-shows-each-night of the CP threw off the parade schedule.  One CP was at 5:30-ish or 5:45, and then there was a later show.  So I think that the days in which the parade was only held once were due to that.  That is my guess, in any case.



No, actually they were right out in front, proud as ever  I had just checked that same store last week, but thought it wouldn't hurt to try again and almost past it! They had quite a few, so hoping it means it was just late getting to us and there won't be a shortage. But I may have to go back this week and buy a few more, just in case. I surprisingly didn't have any when I bought it yesterday, but think I may have to have some tonight.

As for the parade, because we went in Nov, prior to CP, I didn't even think of that changing things around. It had been years since we went in Dec (pre school age for my oldest) and we saw the daytime parade with that tour. Although I do know back then (but that would have still been a 2 night CP instead of a 20) there was a night time parade because I have a picture of Giselle (Enchanted) from the pre-parade. All of that to say I agree with you that the lengthy CP did throw things off last year.


----------



## rentayenta

How was the Harvest Festival?


----------



## julieheyer

Sherry- :laugh: at the ice cream calling you back for it!!lol!! So happy you have your treat at last! I agree with the others, that I am not a big mint ice cream fan and you have me craving it .!

And I really hope you're right about the CM parties... Not that they don't deserve a reward or celebration, but I'll be there after the CP and would really like the park open as long as possible... I know that sounds selfish, but with all we pay for the tickets these days it's very frustrating to think of losing precious park time . Especially at Christmas :Santa:


----------



## Sherry E

ksromack said:


> OMGosh.....I can almost "hear" the voices coming from the freezer now.  Sad story.....we only have the Slow Churned....but having never tasted the "real" Peppermint Wonderland, I'm satisfied with the lower fat variety
> 
> It's delicious with Hershey's chocolate sauce drizzled all over it



*Kathy --*

Who knew there were ice cream voices coming from the freezer?  But there they were, beckoning me like the sirens call out to sailors at sea!

Yes, if you've never tasted the "real" Peppermint Ice Cream from Dreyer's/Edy's then the Slow Churned will do in a pinch because you won't know what you're missing.  Just imagine that the "real" stuff is like the Slow Churned, but better!  The real stuff will probably be sold in Disneyland and in California Adventure for the holidays, though, so you will have a chance to taste it and see if you can tell the difference.  Also, with chocolate syrup drizzled on it I'm sure the Slow Churned is better than it would normally be.



DisneyJamieCA said:


> No, actually they were right out in front, proud as ever  I had just checked that same store last week, but thought it wouldn't hurt to try again and almost past it! They had quite a few, so hoping it means it was just late getting to us and there won't be a shortage. But I may have to go back this week and buy a few more, just in case. I surprisingly didn't have any when I bought it yesterday, but think I may have to have some tonight.
> 
> As for the parade, because we went in Nov, prior to CP, I didn't even think of that changing things around. It had been years since we went in Dec (pre school age for my oldest) and we saw the daytime parade with that tour. Although I do know back then (but that would have still been a 2 night CP instead of a 20) there was a night time parade because I have a picture of Giselle (Enchanted) from the pre-parade. All of that to say I agree with you that the lengthy CP did throw things off last year.



*Jamie --*

I can see how easily you could almost pass the ice cream by -- the cartons look exactly the same, except for that "Grand" is on one of them and "Slow Churned" is on the other.  At a quick glance or passing by hurriedly, I can see how they would appear to be the same product.  In the past, Dreyer's used to package the "light" version of the ice cream in a totally different carton.  Now I think they are trying to trick people into buying the Slow Churned so they put them in identical cartons!

That's exactly what I had to do -- buy a few of those darned ice cream cartons, just in case.  I'm not even ready to eat any of it yet.  I just wanted to stock up!  Since there were so few of them on the shelf, I just knew that if I tried to come back in a week -- or even in a couple of days -- all of the good stuff would have been snapped up and gone for the rest of the season (judging by my store's track record).

It will be interesting to see if everything goes back to "normal" this year, in the absence of the 20-night CP.  I would have to imagine that the parade will be on a 2-parade-per-day schedule for the entire season again.  This may be the last year it can be seen as part of the general roster of holiday entertainment, so I hope that it has a full schedule.



rentayenta said:


> How was the Harvest Festival?



*Jenny --*

It was okay.  There's another Halloween thing at The Grove (right next door to the Farmers Market) next week, so it's Halloween galore in this area all of a sudden.  The pumpkin carvers at the Festival have nowhere near the level of skill and talent as the carvers at Disneyland, from what I could see, but they also don't have a lot of time to create the masterpieces that the DLR folks create.  The carvers at the Festival are only there for a couple of hours, which is hardly very long.

I peeked in at the super popular Sprinkles Cupcakes and that line was crazy.  Then I made my way to See's Candy and the friendly employee walking around with a tray gave me my free vanilla-nut chocolate thingy, which was delicious!


----------



## twinky

I don't have much, but realized that I had something to share. I'm definitely inspired to take more photos this year!


----------



## Sherry E

*twinky  -* I'm so glad you got your Bell Ringer photos into this Theme Week before it ends!  I had just decided that I wasn't going to post anymore Buena Vista Street photos now and will post any extras when we get to Holiday Cornucopia Theme Week, largely because I have to sort through what I have and make sure I haven't already posted it.

So you came along just in time to fill that last little BVS photo void!  I recognize a few of those Bell Ringers' faces from last year too!  They were so much fun.

You've got an entry into the random draw!


----------



## tksbaskets

ksromack said:


> I'm a few pages behind but I did notice that when I clicked on the link above the times were not listed.  As far as I can gather, last year the tours were at 12:30 and 3:15?  I'm sure I have that wrong because it says to allow 3 hours for the tour.  I also checked out last years schedule and it appears that the Christmas Fantasy parade was twice a day on some days but on many weekdays it was only at 4pm.  I'm trying to reconcile seeing parade pictures at night with the fact that the parade was at 4pm (early Dec).....can anyone tell me for sure what times the Holiday Tour takes place and what times the parade takes place?  I did check out all of last year's schedules and they just don't add up.  I'm a planner and I know we don't NEED reservations for many of our meals but I still like filling out a spreadsheet because I'm geeky like that.



The times seem right for the tour.  We've taken both the early and the late.  Enjoyed both.  The later time you'll be seeing the night parade.

*Sherry* still laughing about the ice cream.  When the next person posted the picutre of the carton I too stared at the snowman.  I imagined him staring back and calling to me.  I'll have to check the stores here in Michigan!

Loved the picture of the bell ringers.  

Sounds like I need to get started with my reservation making.  I'm a bit behind on my plans this year.


----------



## mom2rtk

Does anyone know if CP will interfere with parade and tour times that weekend the 7th and 8th?


----------



## Sherry E

*TK --*

Never trust a snarky, snickering snowman on an ice cream carton!  






mom2rtk said:


> Does anyone know if CP will interfere with parade and tour times that weekend the 7th and 8th?



*Janet --*

The schedule from December 2011 would be a good indicator of that.  (I _think_ I still have a link to the December 2011 schedule in the Frequently Asked Questions section in post #3 on page 1.)  Look at the first full weekend of December (which, if I recall off the top of my head, was 12/3 and 12/4 in that year) and see if the parade times look any different from the parade times on other nights or weekends.  I don't think the tour would be affected much, but the parade times may have been shifted.  The CP has been going on in Town Square for over 50 years, so I'm sure Disney has the weekend schedule for the 2 nights down to a science at this point.  It's just the 20 nights in Town Square that threw everything off last year.


----------



## NSmuppetmom

Thank you SO much for this thread!! I can't begin to imagine how much time and effort (albeit fun effort) have gone into this!!

I have been lurking on this thread for a while.  We are planning our first trip to DLR from Dec 22-25 (we are WDW vets) and reading this thread is literally giving me butterflies in my stomach, imagining how much fun my kids (and I) are going to have!!!

Thanks for the great information.  I feel like I finally have a good grasp on my plans after studying this thread over the past weekend!!

Thanks again


----------



## czmom

Sherry E said:


> *czmom --*
> 
> I think I mentioned this a while back but I wouldn't think of that first week of December so much as being the week after Thanksgiving as I would just think of it as being the first week of December.  I don't think Thanksgiving is going to have anything to do with the opening time for the week after.  I think you'll get the 9 AM opening time.  When I did the first week of December in 2011, I know that at least Tuesday had a 9 AM opening, so I'm sure that other days did too.




Yep! 9 AM it is


----------



## siskaren

Sherry E said:


> I can see how easily you could almost pass the ice cream by -- the cartons look exactly the same, except for that "Grand" is on one of them and "Slow Churned" is on the other.  At a quick glance or passing by hurriedly, I can see how they would appear to be the same product.  In the past, Dreyer's used to package the "light" version of the ice cream in a totally different carton.  Now I think they are trying to trick people into buying the Slow Churned so they put them in identical cartons!



There are differences in the cartons, although I'll concede they're subtle. The Slow Churned has snowflakes on it, while the Grand has polka dots. Also, only the Grand has the snowman. The pumpkin on the other hand is much more subtle - I think it's just a lighter colored background.


----------



## Sherry E

*I'm putting the finishing touches on this week's Theme.  I had a delay due to Photobucket, so I am back on track and will have the new theme up soon!*




siskaren said:


> There are differences in the cartons, although I'll concede they're subtle. The Slow Churned has snowflakes on it, while the Grand has polka dots. Also, only the Grand has the snowman. The pumpkin on the other hand is much more subtle - I think it's just a lighter colored background.



*siskaren --*

The Slow Churned in my stores (both places I have seen it so far, which are CVS and Ralphs) is in a carton exactly like the Grand!  There is a snowman on it in the same spot, and it's all the same.  Everything is the same except that instead of Slow Churned it says Grand, and in the bottom right-hand corner on the front of the package the number of calories and saturated fat info is different (100 calories vs. 140 or whatever the difference is).

I think Dreyer's/Edy's is trying to drive everyone nuts with all of these crazy versions of ice cream!  I almost took a picture of the 2 versions of the ice cream side by side when I was in the store the other day, just so you guys could see how much of the Slow Churned was in stock compared to how little of the Grand was in stock but I didn't because my cell phone takes lousy photos and I didn't have my regular camera with me.  Of course, by the time I get back to the store to try to take a picture they will have probably put out the different Slow Churned cartons (without the snowman) on the shelf in place of the snowman cartons!

That is why I almost didn't see the 4th carton of Grand ice cream in Ralphs the other day -- because it was mixed in with the Slow Churned and they all looked exactly the same.  The photo that Dreyer's has on its website now shows the "other" carton (which is what I guess you saw when you got your ice cream a while back), and that is the photo that shows on their Facebook page as well.  Then again, the Grand flavor doesn't show on their website as being available anywhere in my area, so they are all backwards.

In the old days -- meaning like a few years ago -- Dreyer's put out Peppermint Stick ice cream in a bright pink carton, and the "light" version -- which was not called Peppermint Stick, but just Peppermint, I think -- was in an almost turquoise-ish carton so there was no way to mistake the two.


----------



## dreamseeker9

We are considering going to DLR either Monday, Dec. 2nd or Tuesday, Dec. 3rd.  I saw that the official hours came out today for Dec. 2nd.  I don't see any special events for DL, no Believe fireworks.  I looked at the week before, I only see Fantasmic.  

Is DL still doing the fireworks this year?  I was really looking forward to seeing it snow on Main Street.


----------



## Sherry E

_*Its Monday -- and its time for the Theme Week Countdown!!*_



*3 Weeks Until the
Holiday Season Begins at Disneyland Resort!!!! *​

_*With each new week will come a different Disneyland Resort holiday theme!

As I have previously mentioned in this Superthread, Ill be showcasing a particular aspect of DLR's holiday celebration each week until early November.  There are still quite a few more themes to come over next few weeks, including 2 main weekly themes (a new one today and on Monday, October 28, 2013);  6 mini-themes which will be featured each day from 10/29/13  11/3/13, and a final Holiday Cornucopia theme on Monday, November 4th (there will be more details about what the Cornucopia can include when we get closer to that date!).

Theme Week Countdowns are a great way to keep the photos rolling in on a regular basis and build anticipation for November at the Disneyland Resort!  They are also a way to display the different elements, nuances and details of the Holidays at DLR that may be totally new to some visitors...or previously unnoticed/undiscovered by others.  Finally, this is an excellent way for our Theme Week Countdown participants to shine a light on their wonderful photos and attract visitors to their Trip Reports, blogs, etc.  

Last week, we stepped back in time to see how Christmas was celebrated on Buena Vista Street and in Hollywood Land in the 1920s and 1930s, respectively.  We have shown off our best Character photos, Santa photos and PhotoPass photos.  We have also sampled the tempting  Treats and Treasures offered in the parks for the season.  Weve enjoyed the holidays with a rustic, Western flair in Frontierland and at the Jingle Jangle Jamboree.  We have caught glimpses of the special holiday offerings at the three Hotels of the Disneyland Resort.  We have also visited the playful, animated, off-kilter world of Mickeys Toontown.  We have reveled in the pageantry of A Christmas Fantasy Parade and gazed in awe at the BelieveIn Holiday Magic Fireworks.   We have strolled along Main Street to soak in its small town holiday charm, and onward to the sparkling Sleeping Beautys Winter Castle, resplendent in snow and icicle lights.  We have enjoyed the Yuletide season around the world as we sailed through Its a Small World Holiday.  We have journeyed down the mystical, musical alleys of New Orleans Square and enjoyed Christmas with a Mardi Gras twist, including balconies draped in beads and lampposts adorned with mysterious masks.  We have paid a visit to New Orleans Squares most famous residence and met its temporary houseguest, Jack Skellington, as he attempted to put a bit of a nightmarish Halloween spin on the Yuletide season in Haunted Mansion Holiday.  Of course, we kicked off this years Theme Week Countdown with the many different types of themed Christmas Trees and Wreaths around Disneyland Resort.  



Sowhat will be our twelfth theme of 2013?  Im sure that, by now, you have figured out whats coming.  It shouldnt be too hard to guess.   Rev up those engines, buckle up those seatbelts and kick it into high gear because we are headed to Radiator Springs to deck the halls, automotive style!!*_





*In the Spotlight this Week......

CARS LAND!!!*​




_* 

Since its grand opening in June of 2012, Cars Land has been at the epicenter of the re-imagining of California Adventure, drawing thousands of new guests to that park to experience the wildly imaginative new land.

Much like Toontown and A Bugs Land, Cars Lands unique details and design are whimsical, fun and playful, and always full of inside jokes.  It is no surprise that the holiday décor in Radiator Springs  the main hub of activity  would be reflective of those traits as well.

Our favorite Cars characters use their surroundings and tools to creatively decorate for the Yuletide season.  For example, instead of holly they might use hubcaps.  Instead of garland they might use gas cans.  The code word is: eyes.  And why leave a plate of cookies for Santa when you can give himcarburetors??  The possibilities are endless in this vehicular world.

As is the case with Buena Vista Street, music also plays an important role in the merriment  I guess you could say it is a driving force behind the celebration -- except that instead of crooners and Big Bands, in Cars Land the Christmas songs which provide the festive soundtrack for the land have a definite 50s and 60s flair.

Put your pedal to the metal and visit Cars Land for the holidays!



*_ 


_*November and December 2012





























































































































*_​


_*I will probably post more photos during the week.  

Please feel free to post your Cars Land pictures all this week, through Sunday, October 27th!  

Then, stay tuned for our thirteenth weekly theme on Monday, October 28th, followed by the lightning round of daily themes beginning on Tuesday, October 29th!!  We still have quite a few themes coming up over the next 3 weeks, so get your photos ready!! *_


----------



## wildflower329

Getting excited!  We leave in three weeks and I need to finalize a few plans, but for the most part, we are ready to go!  All of the photos are getting me excited for the trip


----------



## figment_jii

Well, after missing a few weeks (busy with Halloween!), here are a few photos from Carsland!

Hubcap Tree:





Cozy Cone Tree:





Sarge's Tree:





Tow Mater Sign:





Stanley Statue and Wreath:


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

More info about World of Color Winter Dreams!!!

http://disneyparks.disney.go.com/bl...r-dreams-at-disney-california-adventure-park/


----------



## czmom

DisneyJamieCA said:


> More info about World of Color Winter Dreams!!!
> 
> http://disneyparks.disney.go.com/blog/2013/10/pixar-brings-toy-story-nutcracker-to-life-for-world-of-color-winter-dreams-at-disney-california-adventure-park/



That looks great! I am very excited to see this. But also very nervous about crowds. I am hoping it does not draw in huge crowds- although I am sure that is exactly what Disney wants. 
Once it starts in November, and crowd levels are reported, I may have to rethink doing a WOC meal.


----------



## mvf-m11c

Here are my pictures

Courthouse Christmas tree










Stanley statue with a Christmas hat and bag or goodies





Luigis Flying Tires leaning tower of tires with Christmas lights and garlands





Tire looks like a wreath, wrenches which look like snow flakes and filters that look like garlands





Mater with his Santa Hat





Flos V8 Café





Flos V8 Café Motor Oil Christmas tree





Flos V8 Café Christmas tree inside the restaurant





Radiator Curios (wrong Winter) store










Cozy Cone Motel




















Sarges Surplus Hut















Maters Junkyard Jamboree










Fillmores Taste-In Fuel










Cars Land Sign with the Holiday images in the letters





Ramones House of Body Art with garlands on the bottom


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

Here are mine for this week


----------



## pixleyyy

Carsland was, in our opinion, the best decorated area in all of Disneyland.  After doing WDW for Christmas a few years earlier, we were pretty disappointed by Disneyland's holiday décor, but Carsland was the one exception.  It was fabulous!  Here's a few of the photos:


----------



## julieheyer

Here are a few of mine from Carsland...we loved it at Christmas time!!


----------



## Luisa

I loved Carsland at Christmas!  Everyones pictures are fabulous, its such a festive area.


----------



## Elk Grove Chris




----------



## blue888

I heard back from Disney dining. I asked them about their Christmas Day and Christmas Eve menus.  Unfortunately all I got back was a very generic response saying I can book reservations online 60 days in advance. They didn't even address my question   Is that a normal response?  I don't think they even read my question. 

I'm going to call today and see if I can find out more.  

On that note: Yay I can start booking tomorrow!! Wohoo 60 days!


----------



## taaren

czmom said:


> That looks great! I am very excited to see this. But also very nervous about crowds. I am hoping it does not draw in huge crowds- although I am sure that is exactly what Disney wants.
> Once it starts in November, and crowd levels are reported, I may have to rethink doing a WOC meal.


I know the feeling. I don't usually go when there's crowds, but my DSIL is going for Veteran's Day weekend and a lot of the hotels are sold out, which means parks are going to be crazy! She was able to swing an on-site stay but it wasn't in our budget for that weekend, so we're off-site when we meet up with her ...

When is the Winter WOC starting? I'd love to see the "normal" version for our Nov trip and the holiday version for our early Dec trip!


----------



## wildflower329

With the new information about World of Color - Holiday, I am trying to figure out whether we watch this show or Fantasmic.  This is the first trip for my kids and will not be "regulars" (we have a lot of other trips we want to take our kids on in the future). We will be in CA Nov 11-16, but only a half day on the 16th and then we head out, so the 15th is the only day for both Fantasmic and World of Color- Holiday.  We plan to do the regular WOC earlier in the week... would you do Fantasmic or the WOC Holiday on Friday night?


----------



## crystal1313




----------



## laurasvwee

Just made the leap and got the F! Dessert tickets. I really went back and forth on this even down to the last minute because today is my 30th day mark. But because I have be to DL 3 times in the last 10 years ( just went last year) I have yet to see F! We have always gone in October so I think the MHP may have been why but I am not going to miss it this time. It's is only playing the last night of our trip so I didn't want to take any chances. I can't believe it's only 24 more days until our trip. I am so excited to see, smell and feel all things christmas in DL. I do have a few questions. Is there any difference to seeing the holiday parade during the daylight or at night? And when and where does it snow?


----------



## Sherry E

*What lovely photos that have come in since I last signed on yesterday morning!  I love looking at the various scenery shots but I also love seeing photos of everyone and their families!  You guys are all so photogenic and you look so happy and fun in the pictures, so it makes me smile!

So, figment_jii, Bret, Jamie, pixleyyy, Julie, Luisa, ElkGroveChris and crystal1313 have all earned additional entries into the random draw.  I am excited to see who will win this draw -- I am used to entering contests and not winning, but I've never been the one to actually select a winner and it gives me a thrill to do it!  Next year I might try to up the ante even more in the 2014 Theme Week Countdown and do a $50 gift card giveaway (with a $25 second place prize), but I will cross that bridge when I get to it.  This year, it's $25 in Disney money for the random draw winner and $25 for the Code Word Challenge winner!


pixleyyy -- I remember you mentioning in your TR that you were not impressed with the DLR holiday decor in comparison to the WDW decor (except for Cars Land), but I can't recall -- did you like the New Orleans Square decor?  Those ornate masks and the whole Mardi Gras theme seem (to me) to be very unique and much more elaborate than what I've seen in the photos of the Port Orleans properties.  That's a style/theme that I think people will either love or hate, but NOS is one of the most thoroughly decorated areas in DLR.

If there is anyone out there (lurking or actively posting) who is interested in the holiday schedule for the American Girl Place store at The Grove in L.A., please post here and let me know so I can share it.  It might already be on the American Girl website, but just in case it's not let me know.  I don't want to bore anyone with the American Girl holiday schedule unless some of our DLR travelers think they might be visiting that store during their trips to SoCal.  The schedule was inserted in my newspaper this past Sunday (The Grove is just a few minutes away) which is how I got it!


While I am sad that the Halloween season is rapidly coming to an end in 9 days (where did the time go??), I know that it means the parade of holiday commercials will begin.  (It also means that any leftover Halloween candy, treats and decor that didn't get sold at my grocery store go into the "70% off" reduced price bin!)  If I recall, last year I saw my first holiday season TV ad on 10/31.  And, of course, the 2-month long Hallmark Channel Countdown to Christmas marathon begins on 11/1 (at night), which, of course, is a highlight for me!  So, while I will mourn the departure of Halloween, I will eagerly welcome the arrival of the holiday season!


*



julieheyer said:


> Sherry- :laugh: at the ice cream calling you back for it!!lol!! So happy you have your treat at last! I agree with the others, that I am not a big mint ice cream fan and you have me craving it .!
> 
> And I really hope you're right about the CM parties... Not that they don't deserve a reward or celebration, but I'll be there after the CP and would really like the park open as long as possible... I know that sounds selfish, but with all we pay for the tickets these days it's very frustrating to think of losing precious park time . Especially at Christmas :Santa:



*Julie --*

You know, I've never been a huge fan of the regular (green) mint ice cream.  I know some people love mint chip, but that's never been my thing.  The (pink) peppermint ice cream is something that I really just want to enjoy in the last 2 or 3 months of the year.  Once it gets too cold I am not in the mood for any ice cream and once the weather warms up again I am in the mood for a different flavor.  

So far I am not in the mood for ice cream at all right now, so the cartons of peppermint that I procured from the store are resting comfortably in the freezer.  

I wouldn't be shocked if DLR decided to once again have the big CM parties at some point in the future.  For a while I thought that maybe they were just cancelled last year because of the many nights of the Candlelight Ceremony, but I remember the 'news' came out that the CM parties were being discontinued long before last year.  I think there was talk of it happening even back in 2011, but that may have been right before or right after the final CM parties took place.  

If DLR is going to eventually have its own Christmas party for guests and find a way to expand the Candlelight Ceremony nights so that they can offer dinner packages, that will further complicate the scheduling of CM parties.  So the parties may have been shelved for good, or at least for an indeterminate period of time.  





NSmuppetmom said:


> Thank you SO much for this thread!! I can't begin to imagine how much time and effort (albeit fun effort) have gone into this!!
> 
> I have been lurking on this thread for a while.  We are planning our first trip to DLR from Dec 22-25 (we are WDW vets) and reading this thread is literally giving me butterflies in my stomach, imagining how much fun my kids (and I) are going to have!!!
> 
> Thanks for the great information.  I feel like I finally have a good grasp on my plans after studying this thread over the past weekend!!
> 
> Thanks again



*NSmuppetmom --*

Welcome!  I'm so sorry it took me so long to reply to this message!  I haven't had a chance to get back onto the DIS until now.

I'm glad to hear the thread has been helpful and useful to you as you formulate your plans!  You're correct -- it's been a big undertaking to put it all together, and has taken a lot of time and effort (and continues to take a lot of time and effort!), but it is a fun effort, indeed!  If I were not such a big fan of the holiday season myself, and if my holiday trips to DLR over the years hadn't meant so much to me, I don't think I would have the motivation to put a thread like this together.  I have to really love something in order to spend this much time on it!

You will be at DLR on Christmas Eve and Christmas Day!  What a wonderful way to spend the holiday.  Hopefully you can/will report back to us when you get home and let us know how the trip went. 

If you plan to visit with Santa at any of his 5 posts around DLR (including the 3 hotels), make sure to do it by 12/24, as he apparently vanishes after that date.





czmom said:


> Yep! 9 AM it is



*czmom --*

Cool! 



siskaren said:


> There are differences in the cartons, although I'll concede they're subtle. The Slow Churned has snowflakes on it, while the Grand has polka dots. Also, only the Grand has the snowman. The pumpkin on the other hand is much more subtle - I think it's just a lighter colored background.



*siskaren --*

I had to quickly sign off yesterday and didn't have a chance to finish my thought about the continuing mystery of the Dreyer's/Edy's Peppermint Wonderland ice cream.

I mentioned that the Slow Churned at my store was in the same snowman container/carton as the Grand, except for that the number of calories and saturated fat in the lower right section of the front was different, and the carton had "Slow Churned" printed on it instead of "Grand."  That's why the 4th carton of Grand was hard to spot (after I nabbed the other 3 cartons and threw them in my cart) -- it was literally mixed in with the Slow Churned, and I didn't see it at first.  I was turning all of the cartons around so I could see the fronts of them and determine if they were all Slow Churned or if there were any hidden Grands grouped in with them.

What I am thinking may have happened is that, when the head honchos at Dreyer's/Edy's got together for their creative/marketing meetings early this year and decided on returning flavors or new flavors coming out in 2013, they came up with the new name of "Peppermint Wonderland" (which was not the name of the ice cream last year) and the new package design (with the snowman).  So the idea and concept went off to the artists and then the ice cream (both Grand and Slow Churned) was made and put into the brand new cartons with the new name.

I am imagining that, at some point -- maybe after getting feedback from stores or from consumers -- someone at Dreyer's/Edy's must have said something like, "We can't have Slow Churned and Grand in the same cartons.  That will confuse people and it will be too easy to accidentally grab the Grand if someone wants Slow Churned."  And so it was, literally, back to the drawing board to quickly come up with an alternate carton design for Slow Churned.

Maybe Dreyer's let a certain number of the original snowman Slow Churned cartons go out before changing the carton design, or maybe they just decided to send those cartons out to be sold anyway, since they were already made.  They also may have just sent them to certain regions instead of all over the U.S.  In any case, I am expecting that if the Slow Churned sells out at my stores -- and there was plenty of it there the other day -- the "new" carton will suddenly appear in its place.

This could also explain why, when I called my Ralphs store a couple of weeks ago and asked them what they had in stock, they only reported having Slow Churned and not the Grand.  The Grand was probably there, but because it is in a carton that looks just like the Slow Churned, the person who checked for me probably didn't see it or realize the Grand was in there!  The cartons were probably all mixed in together and hard to differentiate!

According to the Dreyer's website's flavor locator, the Grand version of Peppermint Wonderland isn't even supposed to be available in any of my local stores (and it wasn't available last year either) -- grocery stores or pharmacies -- and yet I nabbed 3 cartons of it, so I am not even sure if they know what they are doing!!



dreamseeker9 said:


> We are considering going to DLR either Monday, Dec. 2nd or Tuesday, Dec. 3rd.  I saw that the official hours came out today for Dec. 2nd.  I don't see any special events for DL, no Believe fireworks.  I looked at the week before, I only see Fantasmic.
> 
> Is DL still doing the fireworks this year?  I was really looking forward to seeing it snow on Main Street.



*dreamseeker9 --*

If the fireworks have not yet popped up on the calendar, it's just because they haven't been filled in yet.  Sometimes it takes a while for Disney to fill in the agenda for each day.  The Believe in Holiday Magic fireworks happen every night of the holiday season, unless there are weather issues.  The fireworks are a big deal because they are tied in with the snow and with the Castle lighting and the lighting of all of the trees around the Partners statue, etc.

You'll see the fireworks!  Don't worry!  Unless it is terribly windy or there is a storm, you'll see them!  Now, if and when there is ever an official Christmas party (which will not be this year, thankfully), the fireworks may be held hostage to that party.  For now, though, they are still a part of the regular holiday season.



wildflower329 said:


> Getting excited!  We leave in three weeks and I need to finalize a few plans, but for the most part, we are ready to go!  All of the photos are getting me excited for the trip



*wildflower329 --*

Only 3 weeks!  Wow!  It's hard to believe that in that short a period of time, some folks will already be heading off to enjoy the holidays!



DisneyJamieCA said:


> More info about World of Color Winter Dreams!!!
> 
> http://disneyparks.disney.go.com/bl...r-dreams-at-disney-california-adventure-park/



Thank you for posting that link yesterday, *Jamie*!  I will add it into the Winter Dreams category of my Seasonal Events section on page 1.




czmom said:


> That looks great! I am very excited to see this. But also very nervous about crowds. I am hoping it does not draw in huge crowds- although I am sure that is exactly what Disney wants.
> Once it starts in November, and crowd levels are reported, I may have to rethink doing a WOC meal.



*czmom --*

I think it is a sure thing that Disney is banking on Winter Dreams being a big draw, so that they can use it as alternate entertainment next year when they try to force a party on us, or so that they can use it in a party as a selling point.

Don't be nervous!  If I had a nickel for every "I'm nervous...," "I'm worried...," "I'm panicking...," etc. comment I have read on these boards, my money problems would be solved!

I can already tell that there are probably going to be more people in the parks in the first couple of weeks of December this year than it seems like there usually are -- because people have caught on to the fact that that has been a better time to go and they are scheduling their trips for that time.  (It's the "crowds causing crowds while trying to avoid crowds" effect that I have spoken of!)  

So if you are thinking that you are going to be dealing with _light_ crowds, it probably won't happen.  The crowds will still be _lighter_ than they would be in the second half of December (just because a lot of people cannot get time off of work and school so soon after Thanksgiving), but that doesn't mean that there won't be a lot of people in the parks at certain times.  And any time there is a new event or a new thing -- especially during the holiday season, which is peak season -- people will come to see it.  

Of course there will be a lot of people coming to see Winter Dreams -- this is going to be the very first full-fledged overlay of the existing World of Color.  In the past, there have only been tweaks to certain segments of it, but not an entirely different show.

I think the best thing to do is to just get in the mindset that there will be a lot of people crowded around Winter Dreams so you will be prepared.  If it doesn't happen that way it will be a relief.  If it does happen that way you won't be shocked!





blue888 said:


> I heard back from Disney dining. I asked them about their Christmas Day and Christmas Eve menus.  Unfortunately all I got back was a very generic response saying I can book reservations online 60 days in advance. They didn't even address my question   Is that a normal response?  I don't think they even read my question.
> 
> I'm going to call today and see if I can find out more.
> 
> On that note: Yay I can start booking tomorrow!! Wohoo 60 days!



*blue888 --*

Keep us posted on your findings.  I think that when the window opens up for actual Christmas Eve/Day bookings (in a few days), the Dining folks will suddenly, magically have more information to give.  At least you won't have to wait long to find out!



taaren said:


> I know the feeling. I don't usually go when there's crowds, but my DSIL is going for Veteran's Day weekend and a lot of the hotels are sold out, which means parks are going to be crazy! She was able to swing an on-site stay but it wasn't in our budget for that weekend, so we're off-site when we meet up with her ...
> 
> When is the Winter WOC starting? I'd love to see the "normal" version for our Nov trip and the holiday version for our early Dec trip!



*taaren --*

Winter Dreams begins on 11/15 (Friday), officially.  (I have a "Dates to Remember" post in post #2 on page 1 of this thread, and also a category for Winter Dreams in the Seasonal Events post on page 1, so you can always refer back to those for more info if you need to.)  

I have a strong feeling that Winter Dreams may soft open before that date, however (unannounced).  The question is, will it soft open when the season officially begins on 11/12, or will it soft open for the Veterans Day weekend crowds prior to 11/12?  Or will it not soft open until 11/14 or so?



wildflower329 said:


> With the new information about World of Color - Holiday, I am trying to figure out whether we watch this show or Fantasmic.  This is the first trip for my kids and will not be "regulars" (we have a lot of other trips we want to take our kids on in the future). We will be in CA Nov 11-16, but only a half day on the 16th and then we head out, so the 15th is the only day for both Fantasmic and World of Color- Holiday.  We plan to do the regular WOC earlier in the week... would you do Fantasmic or the WOC Holiday on Friday night?



*wildflower329 --*

If Winter Dreams soft opens before 11/15, you may end up seeing it instead of the regular World of Color and then you would be able to get in Fantasmic too.  November 11th is a holiday, so I would not be shocked if either Fantasmic or Winter Dreams happens on that date, to capitalize on the holiday crowds. 

Otherwise, assuming there are no soft openings of Winter Dreams for a moment... I know that a lot of people prefer F! over WoC as a show and would recommend F! instead.  

If you are a really big holiday season fan, however, and Winter Dreams has not soft opened pre-11/15, then I would say go for Winter Dreams.  It sounds like it's going to be a great show and a 'don't miss' if you love the season, whereas Fantasmic will likely still be around for years to come.



laurasvwee said:


> Just made the leap and got the F! Dessert tickets. I really went back and forth on this even down to the last minute because today is my 30th day mark. But because I have be to DL 3 times in the last 10 years ( just went last year) I have yet to see F! We have always gone in October so I think the MHP may have been why but I am not going to miss it this time. It's is only playing the last night of our trip so I didn't want to take any chances. I can't believe it's only 24 more days until our trip. I am so excited to see, smell and feel all things christmas in DL. I do have a few questions. Is there any difference to seeing the holiday parade during the daylight or at night? And when and where does it snow?



*laurasvwee --*

Your trip is coming up so soon!  Make sure you report back to us and let us know how it went.  I hope you love it!

You can experience the light snowfall (more like tiny soap bubbles) on Main Street, in the It's a Small World Holiday area and in New Orleans Square (but I can't recall where exactly in NOS the snow falls).

I like the nighttime parade -- there is something fun about seeing it at night and perhaps drinking some cocoa while watching.  I used to go to a Christmas parade in Hollywood at night, every year when I was a child, so maybe that's why I'm partial to nighttime parades.  But the daytime parade is fun too -- and some of the photos that the people in this thread have posted from the daytime parade have been gorgeous -- the colors really stand out much better in the daytime.


----------



## ksromack

Has anyone seen the cute movie on ABC Family right now called Toy Story terror or something like that?  

Sherrie, is the Crowne Center Hotel close to The Grove?  I know there's a Target access the street from it...that's where we'll be the first week of March.  Hubby has a training class in Anaheim then and that's where they put them up.  I'm just there for the ride, but it'll give me the chance to use our APs!


----------



## farmfresh

> You can experience the light snowfall (more like tiny soap bubbles) on Main Street, in the It's a Small World Holiday area and in New Orleans Square (but I can't recall where exactly in NOS the snow falls).



Hi Sherry...any chance the snow in NOS falls over F! dessert seating area???


----------



## Sherry E

ksromack said:


> Has anyone seen the cute movie on ABC Family right now called Toy Story terror or something like that?
> 
> Sherrie, is the Crowne Center Hotel close to The Grove?  I know there's a Target access the street from it...that's where we'll be the first week of March.  Hubby has a training class in Anaheim then and that's where they put them up.  I'm just there for the ride, but it'll give me the chance to use our APs!



*Kathy --*

I saw _Toy Story of Terror_!  I love the _Toy Story_ movies and I like that someone at Disney finally had the idea to do some sort of holiday-related special involving those characters.  I think that TSoT would have played out better if it had been a one-hour show.  Do you agree?  I felt that the 30-minute time frame (even less than that when you factor in the commercials) made it feel very rushed.  It seemed like 2 seconds into TSoT, Mr. Pricklepants was already figuring out what was happening and how it tied into "classic horror films."  

However, I thought that Combat Carl (and his miniature counterpart) was hilarious, always talking in the third person!

The Grove is up in L.A., not far from Hollywood and very close to Beverly Hills.  There is a Grove of Anaheim, I think, but it's a totally different thing.  So I don't think the Crowne is anywhere near the one that I am referring to in L.A.  I mentioned the American Girl store because I know it's the only one out here and there are some people who visit SoCal for maybe a week or more, and they take side trips up to The Grove to visit the American Girl Place.

You definitely have to make use of the APs while you have them!



farmfresh said:


> Hi Sherry...any chance the snow in NOS falls over F! dessert seating area???



*farmfresh --*

I'm not sure.  I don't _think_ it falls directly over that area, or we would have heard more about it.  I wonder if *Bret/mvf-m11c* knows?  It must be in a different section.  I've seen the snowfall on Main Street and I've seen it in front of IASWH, but I've never caught it in NOS.  I guess I'll have to do that -- just so I can see exactly where it falls!


----------



## kylieh

Sherry E said:


> *
> 
> If there is anyone out there (lurking or actively posting) who is interested in the holiday schedule for the American Girl Place store at The Grove in L.A., please post here and let me know so I can share it.  It might already be on the American Girl website, but just in case it's not let me know.  I don't want to bore anyone with the American Girl holiday schedule unless some of our DLR travelers think they might be visiting that store during their trips to SoCal.  The schedule was inserted in my newspaper this past Sunday (The Grove is just a few minutes away) which is how I got it!
> *


Thanks for this - I have changed by reservation!   We were heading to a normal lunch, but now doing dinner with an Crafting event attached!  Much appreciated.


----------



## Sherry E

kylieh said:


> Thanks for this - I have changed by reservation!   We were heading to a normal lunch, but now doing dinner with an Crafting event attached!  Much appreciated.



*kylieh --*

Is that the Hot Cocoa Cozy Craft event, or a different one?

Oh, you're very welcome!  I wasn't certain that anyone would be interested, but at the same time I know that a lot of our DLR visitors also set aside days to take side trips to the American Girl Place and I just got this holiday schedule a couple of days ago.

I had no idea that there is so much happening at this American Girl store!  Just for the holiday season alone there's the Nutcracker Ballet thing; the Shimmer and Shine Snowflake Celebration; the Brunch with Santa; the Make a Gingerbread House event (both for Halloween and for Christmas); the Holiday Window Unveiling; the Pet Gift Tag Craft event; the Hot Cocoa Cozy Craft, etc.


----------



## kylieh

Sherry E said:


> *kylieh --*
> 
> Is that the Hot Cocoa Cozy Craft event, or a different one?
> 
> Oh, you're very welcome!  I wasn't certain that anyone would be interested, but at the same time I know that a lot of our DLR visitors also set aside days to take side trips to the American Girl Place and I just got this holiday schedule a couple of days ago.
> 
> I had no idea that there is so much happening at this American Girl store!  Just for the holiday season alone there's the Nutcracker Ballet thing; the Shimmer and Shine Snowflake Celebration; the Brunch with Santa; the Make a Gingerbread House event (both for Halloween and for Christmas); the Holiday Window Unveiling; the Pet Gift Tag Craft event; the Hot Cocoa Cozy Craft, etc.



We're doing (I hope) the Shimmer and Shine Celebration.  From the website:  


> *Shimmer and Shine Snowflake Celebration *
> 
> Make the season bright with your special girl! Youll inspire merry  memories as you create a snowflake craft and dine together at American  Girl. Includes a delicious meal, a special memory book, and an American  Girl quiz book to take home. Reservations required.            	For girls ages 8 and up.



The reason I say I hope  is that the lady couldn't take prepayment via international credit card!   I've been able to purchase and send merchandise to Australia before via the phone, but cannot  make prepaid bookings    The reservations lady is finding out what to do, and getting back to me.   I've kept our regular non-prepaid reservation just in case they can't accept us, and we will have the normal lunch.  I haven't told DD about the special event, I'll wait and see what happens.

I loved the Pet Gift Tag event too, and I know DD would, but it doesn't match up with our dates!  

DD loves American Girl inc the dolls very much, but DH is going to eat in Farmer's Market when we eat!


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

Sherry E said:


> kylieh --  Is that the Hot Cocoa Cozy Craft event, or a different one?  Oh, you're very welcome!  I wasn't certain that anyone would be interested, but at the same time I know that a lot of our DLR visitors also set aside days to take side trips to the American Girl Place and I just got this holiday schedule a couple of days ago.  I had no idea that there is so much happening at this American Girl store!  Just for the holiday season alone there's the Nutcracker Ballet thing; the Shimmer and Shine Snowflake Celebration; the Brunch with Santa; the Make a Gingerbread House event (both for Halloween and for Christmas); the Holiday Window Unveiling; the Pet Gift Tag Craft event; the Hot Cocoa Cozy Craft, etc.



I'll bite - can you give me info on the Nutcracker Ballet thing? Both of my older girls dance in the Nutcracker, so we're obsessed with anything related  Which makes the Winter Dreams WOC that much more exciting for us.


----------



## egritz

wildflower329 said:


> With the new information about World of Color - Holiday, I am trying to figure out whether we watch this show or Fantasmic.  This is the first trip for my kids and will not be "regulars" (we have a lot of other trips we want to take our kids on in the future). We will be in CA Nov 11-16, but only a half day on the 16th and then we head out, so the 15th is the only day for both Fantasmic and World of Color- Holiday.  We plan to do the regular WOC earlier in the week... would you do Fantasmic or the WOC Holiday on Friday night?



I'm in the F! camp, no wavering at all! We saw WOC the first week it was showing back in 2010 and just wasn't impressed. So much so that it is never even on our "maybe" list each subsequent trip.  The holiday one doesn't really interest me either. The problem for me (which may be different for the holiday WOC...time will tell) is that there is NO STORY LINE. It is just random clips from disney movies shown on the fountains with music. Just doesn't do anything for me. Versus Fantasmic! is an awesome story about Mickey conquering the evil witch. SO COOL, absolutely love it. There are many who will disagree with me, but there you have it.




ksromack said:


> Has anyone seen the cute movie on ABC Family right now called Toy Story terror or something like that?



We Tivo'd it for our 2 1/2 year old....she loved it!  She has only seen it twice but has been walking around saying "Jessie Finds a Way", too freaking cute!


----------



## funatdisney

I am not sure if this has been posted yet. I was at DL yesterday for Mickey's Halloween Party and I found this new Christmas hat:

Minnie Christmas Cap hat:





It looks so adorable. The price is $29.99.


----------



## ksromack

funatdisney said:


> I am not sure if this has been posted yet. I was at DL yesterday for Mickey's Halloween Party and I found this new Christmas hat:
> 
> Minnie Christmas Cap hat:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It looks so adorable. The price is $29.99.



Cute!  I just got the other Minnie hat last year, it has the bow in the center.  I lie the new version better!


----------



## Sherry E

kylieh said:


> We're doing (I hope) the Shimmer and Shine Celebration.  From the website:
> 
> 
> The reason I say I hope  is that the lady couldn't take prepayment via international credit card!   I've been able to purchase and send merchandise to Australia before via the phone, but cannot  make prepaid bookings    The reservations lady is finding out what to do, and getting back to me.   I've kept our regular non-prepaid reservation just in case they can't accept us, and we will have the normal lunch.  I haven't told DD about the special event, I'll wait and see what happens.
> 
> I loved the Pet Gift Tag event too, and I know DD would, but it doesn't match up with our dates!
> 
> DD loves American Girl inc the dolls very much, but DH is going to eat in Farmer's Market when we eat!



*kylieh --*

I hope you're able to get the credit card/reservation thing worked out so you can do the Shimmer and Shine event!

Your DH has the right idea -- there's a lot of good food to be had at the Farmers Market!  Also, don't forget to stop in at See's Candy at The Grove and get a free chocolate sample!  Sprinkles Cupcakes is also there, but they don't give out samples, sadly.

Does your DH have a favorite place to eat at Farmers Market, or is this the first time he is trying out the food there?  Even a few of the little counter service/walk-up places have good food because they are small, family-owned and operated (for decades -- like even back when I was a child!), and the owners make sure the food is tasty and prepared well.  I saw one of the longstanding Farmers Market walk-up restaurants -- Charlie's -- featured on a show about burgers on the Travel Channel!  I had eaten hot dogs at Charlie's as a kid and teenager, but I don't think I ever tried their burgers.



DisneyJamieCA said:


> I'll bite - can you give me info on the Nutcracker Ballet thing? Both of my older girls dance in the Nutcracker, so we're obsessed with anything related  Which makes the Winter Dreams WOC that much more exciting for us.



*Jamie --*

The American Girl/Nutcracker thing is called _American Girl at the Nutcracker Ballet_.  It takes place on December 8th at 11:00 a.m.  The total for ages 8 and up is $70.  Reservations are required.

The event appears to begin with lunch at the American Girl Place, followed by a matinee performance of the Los Angeles Ballet's _The Nutcracker_ at the Alex Theatre in Glendale.  Each girl gets a poster signed by the dancers.


----------



## funatdisney

ksromack said:


> Cute!  I just got the other Minnie hat last year, it has the bow in the center.  I lie the new version better!



I missed last year's version. I really like this one and am tempted to buy it. 

What if they change it again?


----------



## mvf-m11c

farmfresh said:


> Hi Sherry...any chance the snow in NOS falls over F! dessert seating area???



After the Believe fireworks is over, it does snow around the sitting area of the Rivers of America and you can see it in the F dessert seating area.


----------



## Phoenixrising

Well, I decided to call Disney dining today to attempt to make a reservation for Nov 28th at the Blue Bayou. I figured that since it was Thanksgiving, that they would be booked solid. Much to my surprise I was able to get a lunch reservation without any problems and got the time I wanted. I was chatting with the CM, and she told me prior to requiring a CC to told the reservation  for their TS restaurants they had a 42% no show rate. Which I find very surprising, as when I book something I make sure that I'm there for the time I booked. So in light of this info, you can't blame them for changing the reservation system to one that makes sure that the people who book the reservations follow through in arriving at their reservation time. I'm super excited about dining at the Blue Bayou, as I've never eaten their before, and have always wanted to. DS10's foot turned out to be a bruised heel bone, but trying to keep him still long enough for it to heal is a challenge. It should be healed in time for the Edmonton trip, or at least we hope so. I've been really enjoying the pics of Carsland, and will be taking a pile, as DH would appreciate all the decor. Have a great day!

Trish


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

Phoenixrising said:
			
		

> Well, I decided to call Disney dining today to attempt to make a reservation for Nov 28th at the Blue Bayou. I figured that since it was Thanksgiving, that they would be booked solid. Much to my surprise I was able to get a lunch reservation without any problems and got the time I wanted. I was chatting with the CM, and she told me prior to requiring a CC to told the reservation  for their TS restaurants they had a 42% no show rate. Which I find very surprising, as when I book something I make sure that I'm there for the time I booked. So in light of this info, you can't blame them for changing the reservation system to one that makes sure that the people who book the reservations follow through in arriving at their reservation time. I'm super excited about dining at the Blue Bayou, as I've never eaten their before, and have always wanted to. DS10's foot turned out to be a bruised heel bone, but trying to keep him still long enough for it to heal is a challenge. It should be healed in time for the Edmonton trip, or at least we hope so. I've been really enjoying the pics of Carsland, and will be taking a pile, as DH would appreciate all the decor. Have a great day!
> 
> Trish



Oh what time will you be there? We're having our Thanksgiving lunch there as well! (11:40am)



			
				Sherry E said:
			
		

> Jamie --
> 
> The American Girl/Nutcracker thing is called American Girl at the Nutcracker Ballet.  It takes place on December 8th at 11:00 a.m.  The total for ages 8 and up is $70.  Reservations are required.
> 
> The event appears to begin with lunch at the American Girl Place, followed by a matinee performance of the Los Angeles Ballet's The Nutcracker at the Alex Theatre in Glendale.  Each girl gets a poster signed by the dancers.



Unfortunately not when we're down there, but sounds like a blast. I know the SF store has it's grand opening in early Dec - wonder if they'll end up with anything like that, if not this year, in the future.


----------



## Phoenixrising

I have a reservation for 11:30am for Nov 28th at the Blue Bayou. Normally when the family goes on vacation we usually eat CS all the time, so it's a special treat to eat at a TS restaurant. Especially since POTC is my fav ride. I'm really looking forward to having a meal there. Due to some unexpected minor expenses I can't afford to do the Holiday tour, but still wanted to do something special for myself. My next priority is to get another 4GB memory card for my camera, as I know myself that I'll end up filling the 8GB memory I've got, especially with going to the wedding the day before my trip. If you are looking for me, I'm the gal with the lime green backpack and purse, with the camera glued to my neck (I'm a photo geek!).


----------



## pixleyyy

Sherry E said:


> *
> pixleyyy -- I remember you mentioning in your TR that you were not impressed with the DLR holiday decor in comparison to the WDW decor (except for Cars Land), but I can't recall -- did you like the New Orleans Square decor?  Those ornate masks and the whole Mardi Gras theme seem (to me) to be very unique and much more elaborate than what I've seen in the photos of the Port Orleans properties.  That's a style/theme that I think people will either love or hate, but NOS is one of the most thoroughly decorated areas in DLR.
> *


*

NOS was okay for me.  I liked all the décor but it wasn't super "Christmasy".  Beautiful though and decorated to a good extent.*


----------



## jonahsmommy

17 MORE DAYS LEFT!!!! How am I suppose to teach my Kinders when I have "It's a Small World " playing in my head while my stomach growls for peppermint ice cream???????????


----------



## farmfresh

> After the Believe fireworks is over, it does snow around the sitting area of the Rivers of America and you can see it in the F dessert seating area.



Thanks so much for this  - we are hoping to Do F! dessert seating on arrival day,(provided I remember to get up at 4am our time  to make the reservation) We are bringing a family of Disney first timers with us! I'm delegated trip organiser, so looking out for everything we can do to make the trip extra fun -  seeing the snow fall will be an extra bonus!


----------



## JediMasterNerd

laurasvwee said:


> Just made the leap and got the F! Dessert tickets. I really went back and forth on this even down to the last minute because today is my 30th day mark. But because I have be to DL 3 times in the last 10 years ( just went last year) I have yet to see F! We have always gone in October so I think the MHP may have been why but I am not going to miss it this time. It's is only playing the last night of our trip so I didn't want to take any chances. I can't believe it's only 24 more days until our trip. I am so excited to see, smell and feel all things christmas in DL. I do have a few questions. Is there any difference to seeing the holiday parade during the daylight or at night? And when and where does it snow?



You're going to love it!! We went for Christmas last year and enjoyed the dessert dining. As everyone reports, there was a plenty of dessert, good service, and everything. I'm really glad we took the dessert dining option last year. We were sat in the front row left since I had my DS8 with me and the CM that was serving us said once F! was over she would move us to a more central location for the fireworks show... She did and it worked out great. 

I am kicking myself though as I cannot find a park map from when we were there!! The park map has snowflakes on it where it will snow after the fireworks. If I find it, I'll dig it up and put it online. But, as mvf-m11c stated to farmfresh:



mvf-m11c said:


> After the Believe fireworks is over, it does snow around the sitting area of the Rivers of America and you can see it in the F dessert seating area.


----------



## laurasvwee

JediMasterNerd said:


> You're going to love it!! We went for Christmas last year and enjoyed the dessert dining. As everyone reports, there was a plenty of dessert, good service, and everything. I'm really glad we took the dessert dining option last year. We were sat in the front row left since I had my DS8 with me and the CM that was serving us said once F! was over she would move us to a more central location for the fireworks show... She did and it worked out great.  I am kicking myself though as I cannot find a park map from when we were there!! The park map has snowflakes on it where it will snow after the fireworks. If I find it, I'll dig it up and put it online. But, as mvf-m11c stated to farmfresh:




Wow thank you for the info and pics. I didn't know that they put the places it snows on the park map. Staying in and watching the fireworks and snow makes those seats worth their price. I can't believe I have to wait 25 more days!!!


----------



## czmom

Just to clarify- does the snow fall in the general seated area of Fantasmic or only the reserved dessert area?? Thanks!


----------



## mrsw94

Sherry E said:


> *Kathy --*
> 
> I saw _Toy Story of Terror_!  I love the _Toy Story_ movies and I like that someone at Disney finally had the idea to do some sort of holiday-related special involving those characters.



My very observant daughter noticed that there was a sticker for 'Buy and Large' from Wall-E on the motel door entrance.  Cracked me up!


----------



## Sherry E

*Don't forget -- we're in Cars Land theme week!  If you are lurking or lingering around, waiting to post photos, don't wait until the last minute!  

We have one more weekly theme coming up on Monday, 10/28, and that may or may not be tricky for some of you to gather up photos, but you'll have all week (through 11/3) to gather them!  

Then, on Tuesday, 10/29 through Sunday, 11/3, we're jumping into the lightning round of 6 daily mini-themes, for which any and all contributions will have to be made on the actual days the themes go up (we're going by Pacific Standard Time) and not later in the week!  So that will require fast acting -- but remember, you only need one theme-specific photo to get an entry into the random draw, so even if you can only find one photo for each of the daily mini-themes it will count as an entry!  

Finally, on Monday, 11/4 we have the big finale -- the Holiday Cornucopia theme, in which DLR photos are accepted (like pictures from any theme weeks you've missed in this contest so far), WDW holiday photos are accepted, holiday photos from international Disney parks are accepted, holiday photos from non-Disney trips are accepted, etc.

After the Holiday Cornucopia Theme Week goes up on 11/4, the Code Word Challenge participants can give their answers at any time if they think they have the correct list/sequence/song/info needed.  Just make sure the answers are correct before posting them or risk giving away the info to someone else so they can win!

I will pick the Random Draw winner from all of the photo contributors on Monday, 11/11/12!* 






DisneyJamieCA said:


> Oh what time will you be there? We're having our Thanksgiving lunch there as well! (11:40am)
> 
> Unfortunately not when we're down there, but sounds like a blast. I know the SF store has it's grand opening in early Dec - wonder if they'll end up with anything like that, if not this year, in the future.



*Jamie --*

I would imagine that there should be something holiday-ish happening at the American Girl store in SF, especially next year after the store has been open for a while.  Even this year, though, there should be something since it is opening in the middle of the holiday season.

How is your daughter doing, now that a bit of time has passed since her accident?  




Phoenixrising said:


> I have a reservation for 11:30am for Nov 28th at the Blue Bayou. Normally when the family goes on vacation we usually eat CS all the time, so it's a special treat to eat at a TS restaurant. Especially since POTC is my fav ride. I'm really looking forward to having a meal there. Due to some unexpected minor expenses I can't afford to do the Holiday tour, but still wanted to do something special for myself. My next priority is to get another 4GB memory card for my camera, as I know myself that I'll end up filling the 8GB memory I've got, especially with going to the wedding the day before my trip. If you are looking for me, I'm the gal with the lime green backpack and purse, with the camera glued to my neck (I'm a photo geek!).



Oh wow!  

So *Jamie and Trish --* you will both be at the Blue Bayou on the same date, at basically the same time (although Trish should be seated first)?  You must meet up and say hello.




pixleyyy said:


> NOS was okay for me.  I liked all the décor but it wasn't super "Christmasy".  Beautiful though and decorated to a good extent.



*pixleyyy --*

Yes, NOS is very decorated and very detailed.  The decor might not be the traditional decor that people would expect for the holidays, but that's what makes it so unique!  I think that the folks following my TR from last December were surprised to see so many different Mardi Gras masks.  I took pictures of each and every one of the masks and as I was doing so I realized that there were many more masks in 2012 than there had been the last time I paid attention to the masks (which was in 2010).  Somehow they multiplied when I wasn't looking! 

Even aside from the ornate masks, there are little touches everywhere, such as teeny gators hanging on lampposts and, of course, the crescent-shaped (for New Orleans, the Crescent City) Santa hanging in the trees.  It's really one of the best places to see really interesting decor during the holiday season.  

Toontown used to be like that to a large degree -- the decorations were bigger, better and more, and they were so interesting and specific to Toontown, but they have been scaled back over the years so there is not as much to see.  Still a few things, but not as much.



jonahsmommy said:


> 17 MORE DAYS LEFT!!!! How am I suppose to teach my Kinders when I have "It's a Small World " playing in my head while my stomach growls for peppermint ice cream???????????



*jonahsmommy --*

I wonder if the popular _It's a Small World_ TV ad will return this year.  It ran for several years (modified versions of it) in a row.  This was the one with the children singing the IASW song, as we see images of kids laughing, enjoying the snowfall on Main Street, running up to IASWH lit up at night, etc.

The lure of the peppermint ice cream is hard to resist!




laurasvwee said:


> Wow thank you for the info and pics. I didn't know that they put the places it snows on the park map. Staying in and watching the fireworks and snow makes those seats worth their price. I can't believe I have to wait 25 more days!!!



l*aurasvwee --*

The snow only falls in 3 places in Disneyland after the fireworks -- on Main Street, in front of It's a Small World Holiday (in the "Mall" area) and in the aforementioned location in NOS.  So it's easy to remember without a map!

Supposedly there is some snowfall in DCA after the Mad T Party has its holiday show, but that's a separate thing.





mrsw94 said:


> My very observant daughter noticed that there was a sticker for 'Buy and Large' from Wall-E on the motel door entrance.  Cracked me up!



*mrsw94 --*

Oh, how cool!  I don't think I saw that.  Now I have to go back and watch it again, just for that reason.  I recall looking in the background in one scene to see if I spotted any hidden references, but I didn't see any.  I didn't look at the right time, in the right place, obviously!  I know that Pixar is so clever in working in references to other movies and other characters in each of their new projects, so I'm glad they did it in _Toy Story of Terror_ too!


----------



## funatdisney

This was just posted in Disney Parks Blog:

"Jungle Cruise Goes Jingle Cruise for the Holidays at Disneyland Park & Magic Kingdom Park - We just got word from our friends in Walt Disney Imagineering that an Adventureland attraction will receive its first-ever holiday makeover this year. Beginning in early November, Jungle Cruise at both Disneyland park and Magic Kingdom Park will temporarily transform into Jingle Cruise for the holiday season!"

You can read more here: Jingle Cruise for the Holidays at Disneyland Park & Magic Kingdom Park


----------



## 3Minnies1Mickey

funatdisney said:


> This was just posted in Disney Parks Blog:
> 
> "Jungle Cruise Goes Jingle Cruise for the Holidays at Disneyland Park & Magic Kingdom Park - We just got word from our friends in Walt Disney Imagineering that an Adventureland attraction will receive its first-ever holiday makeover this year. Beginning in early November, Jungle Cruise at both Disneyland park and Magic Kingdom Park will temporarily transform into Jingle Cruise for the holiday season!"
> 
> You can read more here: Jingle Cruise for the Holidays at Disneyland Park & Magic Kingdom Park



Yay! Beat me to it!


----------



## figment_jii

And don't forget to ask for the Jungle Cruise map while you're there!  I finally remembered to ask two weeks ago and it's a cute paper map of the ride.


----------



## dolphingirl47

Thanks for sharing this. Now I have to make time for another ride when i got to Walt Disney World in December.

Corinna


----------



## Sherry E

Thanks, *Liza*!



An interesting concept, this Jingle Cruise!  It sounds like the actual decor is in the boathouse and in the queue.  But at least the skippers will have some new holiday material.

My first thoughts upon reading the Parks Blog were:

Good - Adventureland desperately needs some trace of the holiday season, and I've said in the past that if Animal Kingdom can be decorated I know that Adventureland could be as well, so it's not that the theme of the land is prohibitive to decorating!

Bad -- The last thing anyone needs is more foot traffic and gridlock in Adventureland.  That area is horrible in terms of crowds to begin with.

Not sure -- What exactly does "early November" mean, and why were they not specific about the start date?  Does that mean the Jingle Cruise will be open in time for Veterans Day weekend?  Or will it be open by 11/12? Or is it not opening until 11/15, when Winter Dreams and Viva Navidad begin?

Not sure -- I wonder if the Christmas tree that normally would have been in the Court of Angels in NOS is being relocated (and redecorated) to the boathouse at JC?


----------



## figment_jii

Sherry E said:


> Not sure -- What exactly does "early November" mean, and why were they not specific about the start date?  Does that mean the Jingle Cruise will be open in time for Veterans Day weekend?  Or will it be open by 11/12? Or is it not opening until 11/15, when Winter Dreams and Viva Navidad begin?



I took "early November" to be a blanket way of covering themselves.  The post was covering both MK and DL, which have slightly different starts to the holiday season.  For MK, the "holidays" start on the 8th, with the first of the MVMCP (albeit Jungle Cruise is not open for the parties), but over at DL, the holiday season doesn't "start" until later on (12th or 15th, depending).  So, I think rather than say it'll open on one day at MK and a different day at DL, the poster just went with "early November".  Or maybe, like so many things, they don't quite know yet!


----------



## tksbaskets

funatdisney said:


> This was just posted in Disney Parks Blog:
> 
> "Jungle Cruise Goes Jingle Cruise for the Holidays at Disneyland Park & Magic Kingdom Park - We just got word from our friends in Walt Disney Imagineering that an Adventureland attraction will receive its first-ever holiday makeover this year. Beginning in early November, Jungle Cruise at both Disneyland park and Magic Kingdom Park will temporarily transform into Jingle Cruise for the holiday season!"
> 
> You can read more here: Jingle Cruise for the Holidays at Disneyland Park & Magic Kingdom Park



Beat me to it too


----------



## egritz

I was just checking the calendar for December to get an idea of the parade times & fireworks (they are  different than last year, 5:30 parader & 7:30 FW during the week at DL....and the Pixar Parade is now at 4:30 in DCA) and there is something listed "Winter Village" in DTD near ESPN zone from 3pm-10pm...what is this?


----------



## funatdisney

Sherry E said:


> Thanks, *Liza*!
> 
> An interesting concept, this Jingle Cruise!  It sounds like the actual decor is in the boathouse and in the queue.  But at least the skippers will have some new holiday material.



I can't wait to hear what funny one liners the skippers will come up with.

3Minnies1Mickey and tksbaskets Just lucky I guess. I just happen to be on twitter when @DisneyParks tweeted the blog entry.


----------



## figment_jii

egritz said:


> I was just checking the calendar for December to get an idea of the parade times & fireworks (they are  different than last year, 5:30 parader & 7:30 FW during the week at DL....and the Pixar Parade is now at 4:30 in DCA) and there is something listed "Winter Village" in DTD near ESPN zone from 3pm-10pm...what is this?



Last year they set-up an ice rink at the end of DTD year ESPN zone.


----------



## egritz

figment_jii said:


> Last year they set-up an ice rink at the end of DTD year ESPN zone.



I forgot about that! Thanks (think we will skip it - I don't think any of us adults are willing to risk breaking an ankle to take my 2 1/2 year old DD!


----------



## Sherry E

figment_jii said:


> I took "early November" to be a blanket way of covering themselves.  The post was covering both MK and DL, which have slightly different starts to the holiday season.  For MK, the "holidays" start on the 8th, with the first of the MVMCP (albeit Jungle Cruise is not open for the parties), but over at DL, the holiday season doesn't "start" until later on (12th or 15th, depending).  So, I think rather than say it'll open on one day at MK and a different day at DL, the poster just went with "early November".  Or maybe, like so many things, they don't quite know yet!



*figment_jii --*

That sounds like a good theory.  The writer was covering her tracks for both WDW and DLR with "early November."  

Some things are beginning at DLR on 11/8 this year (see my Dates to Remember post on page 1), but the season is not officially beginning until 11/12 and then Winter Dreams and Viva Navidad don't open until 11/15 (officially, though I still have a hunch that Winter Dreams will soft open before that date).  I wish they could just pick one date for the start of the season and everything begins on that date (except for Haunted Mansion Holiday, of course).  It's getting too confusing at DLR!



egritz said:


> I was just checking the calendar for December to get an idea of the parade times & fireworks (they are  different than last year, 5:30 parader & 7:30 FW during the week at DL....and the Pixar Parade is now at 4:30 in DCA) and there is something listed "Winter Village" in DTD near ESPN zone from 3pm-10pm...what is this?



*egritz --*

Last year was a fluke, remember.  There were 20 nights of the Candlelight Ceremony.  The times for the fireworks and the parade would have been altered a bit because there were two CPs each night last year.  The schedule this year is probably more on par with or similar to what happened in 2011.

The Pixar Parade schedule may be affected by Viva Navidad and Winter Dreams, both of which are new this year, but I'm not sure.

The Winter Village is the same thing that was in DTD last year.  (See the Hotels/DTD post on page 1 for more info.)  Skating rink, mini-Christmas village (which included maybe 3 small kiosks that they called "chalets") -- that's basically it.  I've had the Winter Village listed in my Dates to Remember post on page 1 for a while.


----------



## briggscreek

I'm so excited, I can hardly stand it! I thought we wouldn't be going back to DL for the holidays until next year, but then I found a great price for flights and I couldn't help it. We'll be there December 8-12 at the BWPPI, first time staying off-site but we needed to keep the costs down. We're not going to tell the kids until we get to the airport, our 9 year old has been so bummed that we weren't going this year - he will freak out.


----------



## egritz

This may be off topic...but is there any type of button or something that people wear in the parks to identify themselves as part of this message board?  I see so many people going when we'll be there (second week of this year) that it would be fun to say hi (though I don't have a memory like Sherry so I probably wouldn't recognize them)!


----------



## Phoenixrising

Once upon a time you could get Alien Green Mickey mouse head paint chips from Home Depot and use them to make tags that you would put on your park bag to let everyone know that you belong to the boards. A couple of years ago Home Depot discontinued the Disney paint line unfortunately. Any bright lime green Mickey Mouse head, that you can put your user name on, and laminate with clear packing tape will do. I tend to like Lime Green so my luggage, purse and backpack are all this colour. How much creativity you do is up to you, but I always have at least one bright Lime Green mouse head on my park bag. Hope this helps.


----------



## egritz

Phoenixrising said:


> Once upon a time you could get Alien Green Mickey mouse head paint chips from Home Depot and use them to make tags that you would put on your park bag to let everyone know that you belong to the boards. A couple of years ago Home Depot discontinued the Disney paint line unfortunately. Any bright lime green Mickey Mouse head, that you can put your user name on, and laminate with clear packing tape will do. I tend to like Lime Green so my luggage, purse and backpack are all this colour. How much creativity you do is up to you, but I always have at least one bright Lime Green mouse head on my park bag. Hope this helps.



Hmmm, I'll see what I can come up with!  At least I have 7 weeks to figure it out


----------



## laurasvwee

I will put a lime green mickey on my stuff too!!! We will be there Nov. 18th-22nd so if you see me just say "hi"


----------



## princessmiki

I a getting so excited! There is some snow on the castle!  Can't wait for the jingle cruise!
We will be there from the 13th til the 27th December. First time to disneyland at holiday time.
We are traveling from New Zealand via Australia just to get to disneyland! So excited and love love love this board!


----------



## Sherry E

*I broke out the Peppermint Wonderland ice cream in honor of the new Jingle Cruise!  (Note to self: Remember to get a new ice cream scoop, as your existing one is stupidly ineffective!)  It was so nice to have a taste of the real stuff once again, and not that Impostor Slow Churned nonsense!*




briggscreek said:


> I'm so excited, I can hardly stand it! I thought we wouldn't be going back to DL for the holidays until next year, but then I found a great price for flights and I couldn't help it. We'll be there December 8-12 at the BWPPI, first time staying off-site but we needed to keep the costs down. We're not going to tell the kids until we get to the airport, our 9 year old has been so bummed that we weren't going this year - he will freak out.



*briggscreek --*

I'm so glad you're getting in another holiday trip this year.  Once you've been to DLR for the holidays it's hard to not go back each year.  Thank goodness for the great flight rates!  Next year -- who knows?  There may be some sort of hard ticket Christmas party that affects the usual roster of holiday entertainment in some way, so it's good that you're getting in another holiday trip before that happens so you can see as much as possible while it's still available to everyone.



egritz said:


> This may be off topic...but is there any type of button or something that people wear in the parks to identify themselves as part of this message board?  I see so many people going when we'll be there (second week of this year) that it would be fun to say hi (though I don't have a memory like Sherry so I probably wouldn't recognize them)!



*egritz -*

 

As Trish mentioned, the Alien Green Mickey was used as a way of identifying fellow DIS'ers but I think that any kind of bright green (close to fluorescent) Mickey would work.

By the way, I meant to say in my previous post that the "Village" part of the Winter Village in DTD last year was pretty sad!  The ice rink was an ice rink -- not much can be done about that in such a small space.  But what annoyed me was that the Village was being called a "Christmas Village" with chalets selling holiday treats and souvenirs, and it barely seemed Village-y at all!  

There were some mini-Christmas trees around the outside of the rink and there was a chalet where you could rent skates and gear.  I just think that more could have been done to make the Village seem like a Village.  This whole Village endeavor took the place of the giant tree that used to sit on the border between the Disneyland Hotel and Downtown Disney, so I would have hoped for something a little more exciting.  I really think that Disney could play up the Village angle and use all of Downtown Disney to create a sort of Christmas market like what you'd find in Europe but I don't hold out hope for that.



princessmiki said:


> I a getting so excited! There is some snow on the castle!  Can't wait for the jingle cruise!
> We will be there from the 13th til the 27th December. First time to disneyland at holiday time.
> We are traveling from New Zealand via Australia just to get to disneyland! So excited and love love love this board!



*princessmiki --*

This is your first DLR holiday trip, and it will be a nice long one so you will get to see and do everything!  You will really have time to explore everything and enjoy the hotels' decor, etc.  Plus, you'll be there on Christmas Eve and Christmas Day -- even better!

I love hearing about the snow appearing on the Castle!  The snow usually begins to appear on the Castle right around now, so it sounds as if it is on schedule.  I know that there are folks who want a separation of the Halloween Time season and the holiday season, and they don't want any crossing or overlapping of the two.  The problem with that idea is that Halloween Time has to end after 10/31 -- it can't really end any later than that -- and the holiday season has to officially begin on or before 11/12 (and unofficially begin a few days before that).  

Unless the holiday season were to start later than it does at DLR, there is no way to get all of the holiday decor up in the parks without having some of it appear during Halloween Time.  And DLR can't have the holiday season begin any later than it does, or that would mean that the length of holiday season was _shorter_ than the Halloween Time season...which makes no sense at all given the overall scope of it.


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

Sherry E said:


> Jamie --  I would imagine that there should be something holiday-ish happening at the American Girl store in SF, especially next year after the store has been open for a while.  Even this year, though, there should be something since it is opening in the middle of the holiday season.  How is your daughter doing, now that a bit of time has passed since her accident?  Oh wow!  So Jamie and Trish -- you will both be at the Blue Bayou on the same date, at basically the same time (although Trish should be seated first)?  You must meet up and say hello.



Thank you so much for asking about her <3 She is actually doing really well. Physically, she is back to normal (and even did a one handed cartwheel with that hand the other day - grr!). Emotionally, while a harder road, has seen so much improvement in the last week or so. She has gone from wishing it didn't happen to accepting at as her new normal. I am inspired & impressed with her every day. It has healed so well and the scar is almost non-existent right now - truthfully, except for it being a little shorter and there not being a nail, it would be so hard to tell it even happened. And she's finally willing to go without a bandaid on it (around our house for now, but that's still a huge step).

And yes, Trish - we have to say hi! We'll be a group of 7 (maybe 8) - checking in early since we've requested a waterside table.


----------



## tinkbyday

Please accept my apology if this has been asked, but there are far too many pages to read on this thread - am I correct that DL does not have the Christmas parties like MVMCP?

I thought I heard they were going to see how the Halloween party went and go from there - any rumors/news?


----------



## u2pixi

Sherry E said:


> *I broke out the Peppermint Wonderland ice cream in honor of the new Jingle Cruise!  (Note to self: Remember to get a new ice cream scoop, as your existing one is stupidly ineffective!)  It was so nice to have a taste of the real stuff once again, and not that Impostor Slow Churned nonsense!*
> QUOTE]
> 
> Sherry,
> All this ice cream talk makes me wonder- does Paradise Pier have a freezer section in the fridges? I'm thinking one scoop at a time probably isn't enough
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Amy


----------



## tksbaskets

briggscreek said:


> I'm so excited, I can hardly stand it! I thought we wouldn't be going back to DL for the holidays until next year, but then I found a great price for flights and I couldn't help it. We'll be there December 8-12 at the BWPPI, first time staying off-site but we needed to keep the costs down. We're not going to tell the kids until we get to the airport, our 9 year old has been so bummed that we weren't going this year - he will freak out.



How exciting!!  

*Sherry* I still am on the look out for peppermint ice cream.  No luck so far.


----------



## siskaren

tinkbyday said:


> Please accept my apology if this has been asked, but there are far too many pages to read on this thread - am I correct that DL does not have the Christmas parties like MVMCP?
> 
> I thought I heard they were going to see how the Halloween party went and go from there - any rumors/news?



No, DL doesn't have a Christmas party, but I think they've had a Halloween party for a long time.


----------



## Sherry E

DisneyJamieCA said:


> Thank you so much for asking about her <3 She is actually doing really well. Physically, she is back to normal (and even did a one handed cartwheel with that hand the other day - grr!). Emotionally, while a harder road, has seen so much improvement in the last week or so. She has gone from wishing it didn't happen to accepting at as her new normal. I am inspired & impressed with her every day. It has healed so well and the scar is almost non-existent right now - truthfully, except for it being a little shorter and there not being a nail, it would be so hard to tell it even happened. And she's finally willing to go without a bandaid on it (around our house for now, but that's still a huge step).
> 
> And yes, Trish - we have to say hi! We'll be a group of 7 (maybe 8) - checking in early since we've requested a waterside table.



*Jamie --*

I'm so glad to hear that she is doing well and is adjusting.  That accident was so crazy - it could have happened to anyone, and yet it's not something anyone would ever really imagine happening.   



tinkbyday said:


> Please accept my apology if this has been asked, but there are far too many pages to read on this thread - am I correct that DL does not have the Christmas parties like MVMCP?
> 
> I thought I heard they were going to see how the Halloween party went and go from there - any rumors/news?



*tinkbyday --*

There is no Christmas party as of yet.  I think that the popularity of the Halloween parties is a sure sign that we will get a Christmas party eventually, but it's not happening in 2013 unless Disney suddenly springs something on us out of the blue.  At this rate it is highly unlikely we will see a party until at least 2014.

You don't need to read all the pages of this thread!  The answer to the party question is on Page 1, in the Frequently Asked Questions section, along with anything you would ever need to know about the Holidays at Disneyland Resort.  The first 9 posts on page 1 are full of information (I just updated a bunch of the posts today)!




u2pixi said:


> Sherry,
> All this ice cream talk makes me wonder- does Paradise Pier have a freezer section in the fridges? I'm thinking one scoop at a time probably isn't enough
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Amy



*Amy --*

There is a teeny tiny freezer section in the mini-fridges at the PPH (the section doesn't have a door, though -- it's just open).  I don't know how much could be stashed in there other than maybe a small ice pack and an ice cream sandwich!



tksbaskets said:


> How exciting!!
> 
> *Sherry* I still am on the look out for peppermint ice cream.  No luck so far.



*TK --*

You mean your stores don't even have the Impostor Slow Churned ice cream, or do they have the Impostor ice cream but are lacking the Grand ice cream?


----------



## tksbaskets

I haven't been able to find either!!


----------



## Sherry E

tksbaskets said:


> I haven't been able to find either!!



Madness!! I thought for sure Edy's (it is Edy's in your area, right?) would have forced some of the Slow Churned Impostor ice cream on your stores by now.  Well, if all else fails you know you'll be able to get the good stuff at Gibson Girl or at Clarabelle's in December.


----------



## NSmuppetmom

Hi

I have 3 quick questions:

I have looked at the 2011 Dec calendar to get some idea of show times, etc.

1) What time do you all feel is ideal for a TS dinner?  (We are a party of 5, with three kids - albeit DLR adults, 12, 12, 10)  
Currently, I have a 6:00 reservation at Café Orleans on Dec. 22  I think that time should be okay in order to have us finished with our meal in time for any show / fireworks we might want to see. 

2) I am hoping to book the Holiday Magic tour (or whatever its real name is - I'm sure you know the tour I am referencing) on Dec 24.  What time should I make my meal reservation for on that night?   We are hoping to do the On Christmas Day, I 'm thinking Goofy's Kitchen for a late brunch (last seating of the morning/afternoon, if possible) before we head out to San Diego.

Should I think of switching out any of those in favour of something else?

For CS, I am hoping we'll hit: Flo's V8, Bengal BBQ, Plaza.  I am open to 1 -2 more suggestions for good counter service, ...

Thoughts? Recommendations? Flaws in my plans?

Thanks


----------



## jasy

Woot woot! Just had to share that I received a pin code today which worked out perfect for our trip so I upgraded us to a premium view room for less than my original reservation plus the difference ($47) I'm getting in $50 worth of food vouchers that we're going to use for Goofy's Kitchen!! Works out great since I was going to call tomorrow to upgrade our room.

Also, I am super intrigued by all this talk of peppermint ice cream, I've never had it but I feel like maybe I need too!


----------



## KCmike

Loving all the Carsland photos!  Been very busy at work lately and am trying to catch up.  

Not sure if they needed to add the Jingle Jungle Cruise but we will have to wait and see.


----------



## ashnjam

tksbaskets said:


> I haven't been able to find either!!



I see that you're in SE Michigan not sure how far away you are from Howell but their walmart has both.


----------



## Autty40

To all the peppermint ice cream lovers... I was just walking by the ice cream aisle at my local Winco. I had to look just to see what they're options are, only because there is such a passion for it here. And, they have both kinds! I can see what everyone means about them looking the same. I just thought I'd share. I'm in the Central Valley by the way... .


----------



## Sherry E

NSmuppetmom said:


> Hi
> 
> I have 3 quick questions:
> 
> I have looked at the 2011 Dec calendar to get some idea of show times, etc.
> 
> 1) What time do you all feel is ideal for a TS dinner?  (We are a party of 5, with three kids - albeit DLR adults, 12, 12, 10)
> Currently, I have a 6:00 reservation at Café Orleans on Dec. 22  I think that time should be okay in order to have us finished with our meal in time for any show / fireworks we might want to see.
> 
> 2) I am hoping to book the Holiday Magic tour (or whatever its real name is - I'm sure you know the tour I am referencing) on Dec 24.  What time should I make my meal reservation for on that night?   We are hoping to do the On Christmas Day, I 'm thinking Goofy's Kitchen for a late brunch (last seating of the morning/afternoon, if possible) before we head out to San Diego.
> 
> Should I think of switching out any of those in favour of something else?
> 
> For CS, I am hoping we'll hit: Flo's V8, Bengal BBQ, Plaza.  I am open to 1 -2 more suggestions for good counter service, ...
> 
> Thoughts? Recommendations? Flaws in my plans?
> 
> Thanks



*NSmuppetmom --*

These questions sound like good ones for *Jamie* and *tksbaskets* to tackle, or anyone who typically books meals and/or has done the Holiday tour!  Hopefully they will be able to answer you and offer some help!




jasy said:


> Woot woot! Just had to share that I received a pin code today which worked out perfect for our trip so I upgraded us to a premium view room for less than my original reservation plus the difference ($47) I'm getting in $50 worth of food vouchers that we're going to use for Goofy's Kitchen!! Works out great since I was going to call tomorrow to upgrade our room.
> 
> Also, I am super intrigued by all this talk of peppermint ice cream, I've never had it but I feel like maybe I need too!



*jasy --*

Woohoo!  Is that the PIN code for 20% off, from Disney Destinations?  And it's 15% off of standard rooms?

The ice cream is something that you will either enjoy...or not.  It is not a taste for everyone.  Peppermint is not a flavor that everyone would love in ice cream.




KCmike said:


> Loving all the Carsland photos!  Been very busy at work lately and am trying to catch up.
> 
> Not sure if they needed to add the Jingle Jungle Cruise but we will have to wait and see.



*Mike --*

I was actually quite shocked to hear of this Jingle Cruise when Liza informed us about it this morning.  I had no clue it was in the works.  It sounds like the main decorations or holiday touches will be in the boathouse and the queue, although the boats will be renamed for the holidays and the skippers will have some holiday jokes.  It may not be a massive overlay along the lines of HMH and IASWH.  The killer piranha won't be wearing Santa hats or anything...I don't think!



Autty40 said:


> To all the peppermint ice cream lovers... I was just walking by the ice cream aisle at my local Winco. I had to look just to see what they're options are, only because there is such a passion for it here. And, they have both kinds! I can see what everyone means about them looking the same. I just thought I'd share. I'm in the Central Valley by the way... .



*Autty40 --*

The passion for the peppermint ice cream comes from me.  I ate peppermint ice cream as a child with my grandmother.  I had a friend with whom I used to enjoy peppermint ice cream back in the '80s -- we would watch _Wheel of Fortune_ and play along, and whoever lost had to buy the other one a peppermint malt or shake.  I wrote about the "Peppermint Cone of Death" in my December 2010 TR.  Blame it all on me!

*PHXscuba* is the other one who has enjoyed it for years as well.  

Everyone else caught on when I was talking about it, and it became a mystery that the ice cream seemed to be made in different versions, some of which are not available in certain stores.  Then it became a whole thing and a search for the ice cream ensued, but I don't know how many other folks besides PHXscuba and myself have actually had discussions about this ice cream in the past and sought it out for years.

I think I'm the only one who said the 2 versions of the carton are the same.  In my specific store, the Slow Churned and the Grand are/were in the same carton when I was there on Saturday.  Same snowman and everything.  The only differences were the name -- one carton said Slow Churned and the other said Grand -- and the number of calories, etc., in the lower right section of the front of the carton.  The last Grand was mixed in with the Slow Churned and I almost didn't see it because the design was the same.  

Otherwise, the Slow Churned carton that is pictured on the Dreyer's website and Facebook page -- and the one that *siskaren* saw and probably everyone else saw -- is a different carton, with no snowman and a slightly different design!

I am guessing that the next time I go to my store, the Slow Churned in the snowman carton will have been replaced by the other carton without the snowman.


----------



## funatdisney

Here are some of the pictured I have of Cars Land:













I know I have posted this one before, but it is so Cars land:





I have more, but Photobucket is giving me trouble! I'll try to post more later.


----------



## Sherry E

Another entry into the random draw, *Liza*!

Photobucket is maddening!  I sometimes have a hard time comprehending that they have so many customers, given how often their site goes awry or the programmers tweak things that don't need to be tweaked and mess everything up!  It is literally one thing after another with that site.


----------



## egritz

some itinerary advice is needed...please! Not sure what sort of crowds to expect.

Friday December 13 we are going to Knott's Berry farm; I'd like to be there as close to park opening as possible (10am).

We are planning to do Surf's Up at PP AND I want to _try _and see the PP Santa that morning (assuming he is there...last year's schedule had him seeing guests at 8:30 - 9:00 & 9:20 - 10:00). My goal would be to get to see him during the first half hour (at 8:30) so we can catch the Bus that picks up at 9:39 on S Harbour - we will have a good walk to get to the complete opposite side of the area so I think we need try and be leaving PP by 9:00 to give us time to either walk around the DL area, or get through security (could be busy that time of the morning? Not sure...assuming park opening will be 8am)

Should we do the earliest ADR possible? 7:00 or 7:10? Or would 7:30 be sufficient. I have read that Surf's Up isn't very busy so I'm guessing we can get done in about 1 hour, BUT it is a Friday morning, so for some travelers that could be their weekend and maybe busier??  We have a 7:50 ADR right now but I know that needs to be earlier...just not sure how much earlier.

Any pieces of wisdom you can share from your Holiday experience at DL? I hate to have an early morning that day, but


----------



## PHXscuba

Sherry E said:


> The killer piranha won't be wearing Santa hats or anything...I don't think!
> 
> 
> The passion for the peppermint ice cream comes from me.  I ate peppermint ice cream as a child with my grandmother.  I had a friend with whom I used to enjoy peppermint ice cream back in the '80s -- we would watch _Wheel of Fortune_ and play along, and whoever lost had to buy the other one a peppermint malt or shake.  I wrote about the "Peppermint Cone of Death" in my December 2010 TR.  Blame it all on me!
> 
> *PHXscuba* is the other one who has enjoyed it for years as well.
> 
> Everyone else caught on when I was talking about it, and it became a mystery that the ice cream seemed to be made in different versions, some of which are not available in certain stores.  Then it became a whole thing and a search for the ice cream ensued, but I don't know how many other folks besides PHXscuba and myself have actually had discussions about this ice cream in the past and sought it out for years.
> 
> I think I'm the only one who said the 2 versions of the carton are the same.  In my specific store, the Slow Churned and the Grand are/were in the same carton when I was there on Saturday.  Same snowman and everything.  The only differences were the name -- one carton said Slow Churned and the other said Grand -- and the number of calories, etc., in the lower right section of the front of the carton.  The last Grand was mixed in with the Slow Churned and I almost didn't see it because the design was the same.
> 
> Otherwise, the Slow Churned carton that is pictured on the Dreyer's website and Facebook page -- and the one that *siskaren* saw and probably everyone else saw -- is a different carton, with no snowman and a slightly different design!
> 
> I am guessing that the next time I go to my store, the Slow Churned in the snowman carton will have been replaced by the other carton without the snowman.




Yes, we are the ones obsessed with peppermint ice cream and the ongoing hunt to get the good stuff!!

And love the "piranhas in Santa hats" thought! 

PHXscuba


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

Sherry E said:


> NSmuppetmom --  These questions sound like good ones for Jamie and tksbaskets to tackle, or anyone who typically books meals and/or has done the Holiday tour!  Hopefully they will be able to answer you and offer some help!  jasy --  Woohoo!  Is that the PIN code for 20% off, from Disney Destinations?  And it's 15% off of standard rooms?  The ice cream is something that you will either enjoy...or not.  It is not a taste for everyone.  Peppermint is not a flavor that everyone would love in ice cream.  Mike --  I was actually quite shocked to hear of this Jingle Cruise when Liza informed us about it this morning.  I had no clue it was in the works.  It sounds like the main decorations or holiday touches will be in the boathouse and the queue, although the boats will be renamed for the holidays and the skippers will have some holiday jokes.  It may not be a massive overlay along the lines of HMH and IASWH.  The killer piranha won't be wearing Santa hats or anything...I don't think!  Autty40 --  The passion for the peppermint ice cream comes from me.  I ate peppermint ice cream as a child with my grandmother.  I had a friend with whom I used to enjoy peppermint ice cream back in the '80s -- we would watch Wheel of Fortune and play along, and whoever lost had to buy the other one a peppermint malt or shake.  I wrote about the "Peppermint Cone of Death" in my December 2010 TR.  Blame it all on me!  PHXscuba is the other one who has enjoyed it for years as well.  Everyone else caught on when I was talking about it, and it became a mystery that the ice cream seemed to be made in different versions, some of which are not available in certain stores.  Then it became a whole thing and a search for the ice cream ensued, but I don't know how many other folks besides PHXscuba and myself have actually had discussions about this ice cream in the past and sought it out for years.  I think I'm the only one who said the 2 versions of the carton are the same.  In my specific store, the Slow Churned and the Grand are/were in the same carton when I was there on Saturday.  Same snowman and everything.  The only differences were the name -- one carton said Slow Churned and the other said Grand -- and the number of calories, etc., in the lower right section of the front of the carton.  The last Grand was mixed in with the Slow Churned and I almost didn't see it because the design was the same.  Otherwise, the Slow Churned carton that is pictured on the Dreyer's website and Facebook page -- and the one that siskaren saw and probably everyone else saw -- is a different carton, with no snowman and a slightly different design!  I am guessing that the next time I go to my store, the Slow Churned in the snowman carton will have been replaced by the other carton without the snowman.




Hey, hey there! I came by my peppermint ice cream obsession all by myself  My mom used to get it every year and it became something we always ate together, especially on Christmas Day. I have my oldest daughter following in our footsteps. And as a matter of fact, up until this year, DH has brought me home a carton of it the first time he sees it in a store. That is true love, lol. I will say this is the first year I've looked for it this early, and yes, that did stem from the conversation here, but it's the only year I've ever had problems finding it. Maybe I should go back to waiting for DH to bring me some  

As for NSmuppetmom's questions, I'm probably not the best to ask. The last time I did the tour was in 2006. We are doing it this year and we can book Monday I think, so I'll report back with any info I have. I have made dining reservations, but all of ours are lunches this time around.


----------



## beckykarstetter

We are getting close enough to our trip that our first day is on the official Disney calendar!  Yay!!  I'm really excited, but also slightly confused and maybe the board vets can give guide me.  I'm trying to do a loose schedule for our day, and the schedule says the park closes at 8pm.  It also says WOC is at 8:15.  Is that right?  Does the show start after the park closes?  I've looked at the schedules for days closer to today's date thinking that maybe it's just not as accurate that far out, but those say the same thing.  Help.


----------



## JediMasterNerd

NSmuppetmom said:


> Hi
> 
> I have 3 quick questions:
> 
> I have looked at the 2011 Dec calendar to get some idea of show times, etc.
> 
> 1) What time do you all feel is ideal for a TS dinner?  (We are a party of 5, with three kids - albeit DLR adults, 12, 12, 10)
> Currently, I have a 6:00 reservation at Café Orleans on Dec. 22  I think that time should be okay in order to have us finished with our meal in time for any show / fireworks we might want to see.



We did dinner last year (12/26) at Café Orleans at 5:30pm, there were 3 of us and it took maybe an hour. We did F! Dessert Dining that same night and had PLENTY of time to do some rides and get in line for the reserved seating and making F!.... And the fireworks are after that so I would think a 6pm reservation would be fine.



NSmuppetmom said:


> 2) I am hoping to book the Holiday Magic tour (or whatever its real name is - I'm sure you know the tour I am referencing) on Dec 24.  What time should I make my meal reservation for on that night?   We are hoping to do the On Christmas Day, I 'm thinking Goofy's Kitchen for a late brunch (last seating of the morning/afternoon, if possible) before we head out to San Diego.
> 
> Should I think of switching out any of those in favour of something else?



It depends on which tour time you go on. We did the holiday tour on 12/24 last year and there were 2 tour times, we wanted to see the parade at night so we picked the latter tour, I believe it started at 3:15 so we had to be there at 3pm and we saw the 5 or 5:30 parade ending around 6pm. We had 8pm reservations at Blue Bayou and easily made that. 



NSmuppetmom said:


> For CS, I am hoping we'll hit: Flo's V8, Bengal BBQ, Plaza.  I am open to 1 -2 more suggestions for good counter service, ...
> 
> Thoughts? Recommendations? Flaws in my plans?
> 
> Thanks



Sorry, can't help here. We hit various CS places, but I don't recall when/where...

Have fun!!

J.


----------



## TinkLoverSam

beckykarstetter said:


> We are getting close enough to our trip that our first day is on the official Disney calendar!  Yay!!  I'm really excited, but also slightly confused and maybe the board vets can give guide me.  I'm trying to do a loose schedule for our day, and the schedule says the park closes at 8pm.  It also says WOC is at 8:15.  Is that right?  Does the show start after the park closes?  I've looked at the schedules for days closer to today's date thinking that maybe it's just not as accurate that far out, but those say the same thing.  Help.



Yes WoC will officially start after park closing, but "park closing" is just the time they stop letting you enter ride lines. WoC will run, shops will be open and anyone currently in ride lines will get to ride.


----------



## aidensmom31

I get to start making dining reservations tomorrow


----------



## tksbaskets

NSmuppetmom said:


> Hi
> 
> I have 3 quick questions:
> 
> 2) I am hoping to book the Holiday Magic tour (or whatever its real name is - I'm sure you know the tour I am referencing) on Dec 24.  What time should I make my meal reservation for on that night?   We are hoping to do the On Christmas Day, I 'm thinking Goofy's Kitchen for a late brunch (last seating of the morning/afternoon, if possible) before we head out to San Diego.
> 
> Should I think of switching out any of those in favour of something else?
> 
> For CS, I am hoping we'll hit: Flo's V8, Bengal BBQ, Plaza.  I am open to 1 -2 more suggestions for good counter service, ...
> 
> Thoughts? Recommendations? Flaws in my plans?
> 
> Thanks



I wouldn't make a dinner reservation after the Holiday Tour before 7 pm.

CS favs of ours:
DCA:
Cocina Cumamonga Mexican Grill Pacific Warf
Lucky Fortune Cookery, Pacific Warf (DS eats here while the rest of us get our food from Cucamonga)
Corn Dog Castle (YUMMM!! For me anyway, DH won't eat one) Paradise Pier
Boardwalk Pizza & Pasta (ample seating) Paradise Pier
Paradise Garden Grill, Paradise Pier (next door to the one above so every family member can choose)

DL:
Rancho del Zocalo Restaurante, Frontierland
River Belle Terrace, Frontierland (our fav for breakfast)




ashnjam said:


> I see that you're in SE Michigan not sure how far away you are from Howell but their walmart has both.



It's a bit of a drive...I'd have soup when I got home.  There is a Walmart about 30 minutes from home...

I think I can make dining reservations today too!  WAHOO!

TK


----------



## Orbitron

We finally made all our bookings and reservations for our vacation, the only thing missing is the Holiday Time Tour (and Disney on Ice at the Staples Center)! I know there is a discount for Annual Passholders, but the problem is that we don't have our Annual Passports yet, only eTickets that we need to redeem. Is it possible to get the disount anyway?


----------



## ksromack

egritz said:


> I was just checking the calendar for December to get an idea of the parade times & fireworks (they are  different than last year, 5:30 parader & 7:30 FW during the week at DL....and the Pixar Parade is now at 4:30 in DCA) and there is something listed "Winter Village" in DTD near ESPN zone from 3pm-10pm...what is this?



I was just looking at the calendar too.....and has this been discussed.....that there isn't any magic mornings listed for Dec at all?  Nov 30 and before has the typical EMH hours listed but starting Dec 1, the calendar specifically says there isn't any?


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

ksromack said:


> I was just looking at the calendar too.....and has this been discussed.....that there isn't any magic mornings listed for Dec at all?  Nov 30 and before has the typical EMH hours listed but starting Dec 1, the calendar specifically says there isn't any?



They will be eventually. That seems to be the last piece of the puzzle put up, so to speak. People have been complaining about it since Aug/Sept and they always end up being there. You just need to give it a bit more time


----------



## egritz

ksromack said:


> I was just looking at the calendar too.....and has this been discussed.....that there isn't any magic mornings listed for Dec at all?  Nov 30 and before has the typical EMH hours listed but starting Dec 1, the calendar specifically says there isn't any?



They are probably late - we were able to book Minnie & Friends at Plaza Inn for 8:10 on a Thursday (12/12, so schedule is not yet published) that the park opens at 9am (Thursdays usually have early entry)


----------



## ksromack

jasy said:


> Woot woot! Just had to share that I received a pin code today which worked out perfect for our trip so I upgraded us to a premium view room for less than my original reservation plus the difference ($47) I'm getting in $50 worth of food vouchers that we're going to use for Goofy's Kitchen!! Works out great since I was going to call tomorrow to upgrade our room.
> 
> Also, I am super intrigued by all this talk of peppermint ice cream, I've never had it but I feel like maybe I need too!



Congrats!  Did you get the PIN via email or snail mail?


----------



## jasy

ksromack said:


> Congrats!  Did you get the PIN via email or snail mail?


Thanks, the timing couldn't have been better.  I received the PIN via email. 15% off regular room rates and 20% off premium. I upgraded our regular DLH hotel reservation to premium view.


----------



## ksromack

I had it in my notes but now I can't find it.....how much is the Fantasmic Dessert Party?  

Congrats on all you getting to make dinner reservations.....that's half of the fun for me...that and gazing upon my spreadsheet.  lol!

I made mainly late lunch reservations on many of our days.  I learned from WDW last December to NEVER eat 3 sit down meals in a day.  We'll probably do cs dinners whenever we can fit them in....I'm resisting the urge to schedule all our meals this trip......I'm such a commando!


----------



## tksbaskets

Add me to the contingent that has made their dining reservations!  I only made three for this trip and will book the Fantasmic Dessert Package at 30 days out.

Carnation Cafe - Lunch

Thunder Mountain Ranch BBQ - Dinner

Goofy's Kitchen - Dinner (to take advantage of my Photopass + card as well as probably the only character pics with the men folk)

Getting more excited!


----------



## czmom

czmom said:


> Just to clarify- does the snow fall in the general seated area of Fantasmic or only the reserved dessert area?? Thanks!



My question got lost a few pages ago, so I wanted to ask again.


----------



## laurasvwee

ksromack said:


> I had it in my notes but now I can't find it.....how much is the Fantasmic Dessert Party?  Congrats on all you getting to make dinner reservations.....that's half of the fun for me...that and gazing upon my spreadsheet.  lol!  I made mainly late lunch reservations on many of our days.  I learned from WDW last December to NEVER eat 3 sit down meals in a day.  We'll probably do cs dinners whenever we can fit them in....I'm resisting the urge to schedule all our meals this trip......I'm such a commando!



It's $60.00 for people 10 and over not sure how much it is for 9 and under since my DS is 10


----------



## julieheyer

Now you've got me thinking about making dining reservations.... Didn't know which park we'd be I until the schedule came out, but I can try to change them later I guess...


----------



## planningjollyholiday

laurasvwee said:
			
		

> It's $60.00 for people 10 and over not sure how much it is for 9 and under since my DS is 10



It's the same price for everybody no matter your age


----------



## pattyduke34

Just back from 5 days in the park...it was great to see just a little snow on the castle on Tuesday and then all the tops on the castle covered on Wednesday!  Saw a lot of Christmas stuff out on the shelves already!  Going back in 27days and can not wait!!
Now for pics for theme week!


----------



## tksbaskets

Great pictures *pattyduke34*!  I think we'd better watch _Cars_ before we go in December.  The first one, not the second


----------



## JediMasterNerd

Wow, looking back at the photos I took last year, I'm SHOCKED and DISMAYED with myself that I didn't get more actual holiday decoration photos!! Lots of general photos, but very few holiday photos. Here's what I found from Cars Land that had some decoration in them or the background...











J.


----------



## julieheyer

Ok! I booked a late lunch at CO on the 12th!!! Really excited to finally get to dine there!! Planning to split the monte Christo w/ dd(13) and of course the pomme frites for my girls...and onion soup for me!!!  7 weeks from today, actually!! I'm so excited!!! :bananas:


----------



## ksromack

tksbaskets said:


> Great pictures *pattyduke34*!  I think we'd better watch _Cars_ before we go in December.  The first one, not the second



I just watched that one again.....but haven't seen Cars2 yet.  I have it in 3d and plan to watch it as soon as the World Series is over....or maybe even tonight since there isn't a game!



julieheyer said:


> Ok! I booked a late lunch at CO on the 12th!!! Really excited to finally get to dine there!! Planning to split the monte Christo w/ dd(13) and of course the pomme frites for my girls...and onion soup for me!!!  7 weeks from today, actually!! I'm so excited!!! :bananas:



We've discussed his as well.  We plan on doing the same.....and maybe a cup of gumbo, too!  So many food choices, so little time.


----------



## lucysmom

My husband has been in and out of the hospital for two weeks. He spent five days in intensive care. My Christmas joy has been hijacked. It is hard to be excited about the holidays when you are not sure he will  make it to Christmas. Well, last night he turned a good corner and we can finally see some light at the end of this long, dark tunnel. And......I saw your ice cream at the market!! So, now I need to get our tour, Fantasmic, and dinner reservations....and I am late in doing that. Oh, I hope everything is not all booked up. We really need to celebrate this year!


----------



## tksbaskets

lucysmom said:


> My husband has been in and out of the hospital for two weeks. He spent five days in intensive care. My Christmas joy has been hijacked. It is hard to be excited about the holidays when you are not sure he will  make it to Christmas. Well, last night he turned a good corner and we can finally see some light at the end of this long, dark tunnel. And......I saw your ice cream at the market!! So, now I need to get our tour, Fantasmic, and dinner reservations....and I am late in doing that. Oh, I hope everything is not all booked up. We really need to celebrate this year!



Pixie dust coming your way!  Indeed you need a little Christmas.  I hope your planning goes well and you all can enjoy a healthy holiday.

Oh, and get that ice cream.  It will be like frozen pixie dust


----------



## crystal1313

czmom said:


> My question got lost a few pages ago, so I wanted to ask again.




My son and I watched Fantasmic and then the fireworks last year near the loading area for tom Sawyer Island and it was snowing there and all around the ROA if I remember correctly......so it doesn't only snow at the reserved F! area.  It was actually a perfect spot to watch the two shows!


----------



## tksbaskets

*Imposter!  
*





_I'm sure the people around me wondered why I was taking a picture in the freezer case...._

Might I add this was the ONLY peppermint in the case this morning.  Still looking....


----------



## Phoenixrising

You are indeed evil to show me the much praised Peppermint ice cream, which I can't get up here in the great white north. At this point I'd be happy with the Slow Churned, if it means that I could get a taste of it. Safe to say it's on my to do list once I get to DL. I have checked out all the major grocery chains in my city and have come up empty handed GRUMBLE!! It's proven as elusive as the 2GB memory card that I wanted for my older digital camera so that the kids could take pics on the Edmonton trip. Apparently that went extinct 6 weeks ago, and are now impossible to find, but I've got a store that's willing to see if they can find one for me, so we'll see how that goes. Now I'm debating if I want to get another 4GB card for the camera, but have decided to wait until closer to the trip before making the decision. I'm officially 30 days out and can't wait to go!! Since the kids have a Pro D ( or as we call it Peroggie day, yes we're weird!) today it's off to find pumpkins and candy for Halloween.


----------



## beckykarstetter

lucysmom said:


> My husband has been in and out of the hospital for two weeks. He spent five days in intensive care. My Christmas joy has been hijacked. It is hard to be excited about the holidays when you are not sure he will  make it to Christmas. Well, last night he turned a good corner and we can finally see some light at the end of this long, dark tunnel. And......I saw your ice cream at the market!! So, now I need to get our tour, Fantasmic, and dinner reservations....and I am late in doing that. Oh, I hope everything is not all booked up. We really need to celebrate this year!



So glad to hear he is feeling better.  Fingers crossed and lots of good wishes for a full recovery for your Christmas trip.


----------



## aidensmom31

My countdown is officially under 60 days!!!!!!  And I made my first dining reservation


----------



## briggscreek

I want to make a ressie at Blue Bayou on Dec. 9th since it's my husbands birthday and his favorite place to eat. Usually we do an 11:30 reservation so we get a waterfront table, but it's our first day in the park and I'm sure we'll be busy doing other things that early. Does anyone know what a good time for a late lunch would be when it's not as busy - maybe 2 or 2:30? They'll let us wait for waterfront, right?


----------



## Sherry E

*lucysmom --*  I am so glad to hear that your husband is on the mend after a trying couple of weeks.  I hope that you can get some of your Christmas joy back and manage to have a good trip.  Sometimes it seems that holiday trips -- especially to DLR -- should be the last thing on our minds when "real life" gets in the way and we have very urgent worries and troubles.  At the same time, I know that these trips for many people -- especially during the holidays -- can make all the difference in having something fun and positive to plan for and look forward to.


*TK --* Drat that silly Slow Churned nonsense!  Why must it keep rearing its head when it is clearly so inferior?  

I am not kidding myself into thinking there will be any Grand left in any of my stores beyond next week.  I think that all of the secret peppermint ice cream fans have realized that the Grand is better and they are all doing what I did -- snapping up multiple cartons at one time so they don't miss out.  And the stores are probably not getting in anymore of the ice cream in stock after the stash is depleted.  

I was just admiring the nice, vibrant pink color of the "real" ice cream -- which is something the Slow Churned doesn't have (it's pink, but not as pink).


*pattyduke34 & JediMasterNerd* -- You have each earned another entry into the random draw for posting the great Cars Land shots!  I think that this coming Monday's theme is going to stump some people, while others may have more pictures to fit the theme than they realized they had.  It should be interesting to see what people come up with.

Even more interesting will be to see if people can rise to the challenge and get the mini-daily theme photos posted in time when we launch into the rapid fire round on Tuesday!  Yes, I am making it harder in the final stretch!  Muahahahahahaha!!


​

Okay, yesterday I chatted for a long, long time on the phone with a delightful CM at DLR (I don't know if she wants me to mention her name so I won't, but she was very nice).  I called about one thing but we ended up discussing all things Disneyland during the holiday season and Halloween Time, etc.  

I'm sure we all know that some CMs are more informed about what is happening in the parks than others, and some of them seem to be clueless.  Often times they are the last to know what is going on!  The CM with whom I spoke yesterday happened to be a performer in the Candlelight Ceremony at DL last year.  So I prodded her for more info about the aftermath of the 20-night run and the possible future of the Ceremony.  Some highlights from what she told me (and some of it is what she knows for sure, as well as what she _thinks_ or _supposes_, but is not necessarily confirmed):


*The Candlelight Ceremony/Processional (or "CP") of 2012.*  Disney's initial plan in 2012 was, indeed, to "test run" the Candlelight Ceremony by having it on 20 nights, and IF it had been a success on different levels Disney had planned to expand it to even more nights (as is the case at WDW) and make it an annual thing.


*What was the aftermath of the CP of 2012?*  Not only did Main Street suffer a bit from people not wanting or being able to get into the shops to buy things around the times of the CP, but the aftermath of the 20-night CP was what told the tale.  Guests complained loudly to Guest Services/Communications/Relations about the crowds or the fear of crowds in Town Square and Disney listened.  Ultimately, those Guest complaints made a difference and Disney decided there was no way they could have the CP in Town Square for more than 2 or 3 nights in the future because the ongoing gridlock and traffic is too much to deal with.  Even some of the CMs had a hard time getting around Town Square.  (I didn't find it to be all that bad on my nights last year, but I guess it was worse on other nights.)


*The CP in Fantasyland?*  The CM told me that the CP was attempted in Fantasyland a long time ago, but there were some issues with seating in that spot and it wasn't ideal, for some reason.  So she thought that if Disney were to try a multi-night CP again at DLR it would not be in Fantasyland.  


*The CP in Frontierland??* The CM said that she actually thought they could have the CP in the Big Thunder Ranch/Jingle Jangle Jamboree area and it could work well, with minimal set-up (there are a lot of things already in place back there that could facilitate a CP), and the outdoor intimate feeling of the show could remain intact.  She thinks that Disney doesn't want to put the CP back in the Big Thunder Ranch area because it's too far removed from the main hub of activity and people may not want to walk all the way back there to see it, or may not know it's there.


*The CP in California Adventure?*  The CM said that the most likely place for the CP to end up in the future (but no one knows when) would be the Hyperion, and that will only be once _Aladdin_ is gone for good or on hiatus for a long time.  The feeling/mood of the CP would change, but it would work well in terms of seating and staging and all of that.  (So if we ever hear about _Aladdin_ taking a long, long break or disappearing forever, it might mean that a CP will pop up at the Hyperion for the holidays.)


*What about a Christmas party down the road?*  The CM thinks that Disney is thinking long and hard about the possibility of a Christmas party.  She thinks that they wanted to sort of copy WDW at first, but more feedback started coming in (namely, from CMs and other Disney employees) to indicate that a lot of people didn't think a party would work at DLR as well as it does at WDW.  Everyone seems to agree that the Halloween party is different and it works for different reasons, but a Christmas party would be a whole separate kettle of fish -- especially when Disneyland's visitor base is still mostly comprised of locals or people who live close enough to visit a few times a year, and if those people balked at the idea of a party it would make a difference to Disney/DLR.


*Will Disney test run a party?*  The CM thinks that Disney may decide to do another one of their "test runs" and try out a Christmas party for multiple nights, just to see what the feedback is and how it goes, but it won't be without a lot of thought and planning put into it first.  She said that she does not think Disney will try to test out a party or launch it in the year of DL's 60th anniversary (2015) -- which surprised me, as I thought that 2015 might be a year when they _would_ attempt such a thing.  She thinks that IF they decide to go forward with testing out a party it will either be in 2014 or in 2016, and she agreed that July or August are good months to make major schedule/event announcements for the holidays, so if we don't hear about a party by the end of August it probably is not happening that year.  She said she and other CMs thought the party was happening this year, and they, too, were shocked when August came and went without an announcement.


*Why are the hotels not decorated when the season officially starts?*  The 2 parks and World of Disney in DTD are "expected" to be decorated on the first official day of the season, but the hotels are thought of more as like "home" -- and "most people don't decorate their homes for the holidays until after Thanksgiving."


*Since Thanksgiving is so late this year, and because it coincides with the first day of Hanukkah, is there a chance that the hotel decorations could go up a bit early?*  The CM said that it is possible that the decorations at the hotels could go up a few days early because of the late Thanksgiving, but probably not more than a few days early -- if at all.  However, this is one of those cases in which -- if enough people complain to Guest Services about it -- Disney may try to make sure the hotels are decorated at the same time as the parks in the future, or at least closer to it.


*Why the crazy scheduling?  Some things begin on 11/8; some things begin on 11/11; some things begin on 11/12; and some things begin on 11/15?*  No definitive answer, but many probable answers.  Disney apparently doesn't like to "officially" start its holiday season before the Christmas parade taping has taken place, and preferably not on or before Veterans Day if it can be helped (though there are some occasions when it may be necessary).  Although, they know that Veterans Day weekend crowds will be there so they try to open/start a few things early to treat the holiday weekend crowds.  And...certain things have to be in place before the season officially begins, just because of logistics.  

Also, November 15th seemed too late to start the season.  Halloween Time gets about 7 weeks of the schedule devoted to it, and the Holidays -- which are a much bigger 'production' at DLR -- need to get at least that much time, but closer to 8 weeks if it can be pulled off (which may differ from year to year).


*So...Why the snow on the Castle in October?* Some things need to go up even before Halloween Time ends.  There is no way to get the parks fully decorated (we're including inside all of the shops and restaurants too) between November 1 and when the parade taping takes place without hiring a lot of extra people or working during park hours.  It's too big of a task.  It is necessary to put certain things up before Halloween Time ends, and Disney tries to do it in a way that makes sense, or that 'tells a story,' if you will.  In other words, the snow on the Castle is there to sort of tell a tale of the seasons changing and light snowfall appearing in the magical location of this Castle, hinting at the wondrous holiday season that is to come.  Also, the CM said that there are certain parts of the U.S. that begin to see snow in October, so it is not out of the question for snow to appear in America or Europe!

I realized the CM was right in much of what she said -- in "real life," seasons don't abruptly change.  Well, the dates on the calendar change, but the weather doesn't abruptly change for most people as soon as, say, September 22nd hits, or December 21st hits, or whatever.  The actual seasons _transition_, gradually -- sometimes a little more rapidly than in other years, and sometimes a little more slowly.  So in "real life" it's not like snow would or should appear as soon as Halloween (10/31) is over, and not as soon as Thanksgiving is over either!  Snow will happen when it happens. Rain will happen when it happens! So if we look at the snow appearing on the Castle during Halloween Time in that way, in that context, it makes sense.  Disney is trying to do a bit of a gradual transitioning of the seasons rather than an abrupt switch.

Basically, if any holiday decor has to go up before Halloween Time ends, it makes a lot more sense to put up the snow than it does to put Christmas trees in the window displays or at the Carnival/Jamboree/Ranch.


*The CMs who decorate take a break when the season officially begins!*  Apparently, the teams of CMs and other Disney employees who put the holiday season together for all of us to enjoy with their diligent after-hours efforts in decorating, etc., are exhausted by the time the season officially starts and many of them take their vacations then (of course they get back from their vacations in time to tackle the Thanksgiving crowds and December crowds)!

​


----------



## julieheyer

lucysmom said:


> My husband has been in and out of the hospital for two weeks. He spent five days in intensive care. My Christmas joy has been hijacked. It is hard to be excited about the holidays when you are not sure he will  make it to Christmas. Well, last night he turned a good corner and we can finally see some light at the end of this long, dark tunnel. And......I saw your ice cream at the market!! So, now I need to get our tour, Fantasmic, and dinner reservations....and I am late in doing that. Oh, I hope everything is not all booked up. We really need to celebrate this year!



So glad to hear he's turned the corner and on the mend!! DLR will be a great way to celebrate!! I'm sure there is still availability for what you're booking. Hopefully the planning will brighten both of your days :good vibes.


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

lucysmom said:


> My husband has been in and out of the hospital for two weeks. He spent five days in intensive care. My Christmas joy has been hijacked. It is hard to be excited about the holidays when you are not sure he will  make it to Christmas. Well, last night he turned a good corner and we can finally see some light at the end of this long, dark tunnel. And......I saw your ice cream at the market!! So, now I need to get our tour, Fantasmic, and dinner reservations....and I am late in doing that. Oh, I hope everything is not all booked up. We really need to celebrate this year!



I am so happy to hear he's doing better! I hope you have wonderful trip


----------



## funatdisney

Oh My Disney posted an entry today about the Jungle Cruise Holiday make over. In it they mention the opening for the Jingle Cruise as Nov 12. Then go on to add their own spin on the holiday overlay.

Here is the entry if you want to read it: Jungle Cruise, Meet Jingle Bells


----------



## PHXscuba

I'm sure I share some of the blame/credit for the amount of peppermint ice cream coverage on this thread. Oddly, I saw the real stuff but no reduced-fat at my Safeway (Vons) this morning. BUT, the three cartons I could find were hidden behind the pumpkin, like others have said. I wonder if there is some sort of official corporate memo: _"Hide the Peppermint Wonderland so we can sell the Pumpkin first."_  I have some good Dreyer's coupons so I am going to see if can get more this weekend ... and hide it from myself for awhile!

Thanks *Sherry* for sharing the CM's information and speculation. You must have taken really good notes during that phone call! 

I think I stand with everyone else that I can't WAIT for the Christmas season to begin! Despite my love for Halloween and fall, I am ready. Let it begin! Let it begin!!

PHXscuba


----------



## egritz

I just saw the real stuff at my Target....I couldn't even find the slow churned variety!


----------



## funatdisney

Ok another Christmas post from DIsney Parks Blog this afternoon. This time on the Downtown Disney Winter Village at the Disneyland Resort.

In part:

"An entire Downtown Disney Winter Village will spring up around ESPN Zone and AMC Theatres on Thursday, November 14, adding extra cheer to the Downtown Disney District at the Disneyland Resort. Youll be able to visit quaint holiday cottages, browse for gifts in the shopping chalets and admire a 30-foot Christmas tree, the centerpiece of Olafs Frozen Ice Rink, inspired by the lovable snowman in the latest Walt Disney Pictures animated feature Frozen."

And also planned for the Downtown Disney District ...

"Other activities in the Downtown Disney District scheduled for various dates and times during the holiday season will include Carolers on December 5 and December 16-25, Anaheim Ballet performing scenes from The Nutcracker on December 5 and 19, and Downtown Disney Unwrapped, a presentation of fun gift ideas beginning Friday, November 29 (Black Friday)."

You can read the entire entry here: Hit the Ice This Holiday Season at the Downtown Disney Winter Village at the Disneyland Resort 


*Sherry*, that must have been one interesting phone call. Thanks for posting. The tip bits of information are_ very_ interesting.


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

funatdisney said:


> Ok another Christmas post from DIsney Parks Blog this afternoon. This time on the Downtown Disney Winter Village at the Disneyland Resort.  In part:  "An entire Downtown Disney Winter Village will spring up around ESPN Zone and AMC Theatres on Thursday, November 14, adding extra cheer to the Downtown Disney District at the Disneyland Resort. Youll be able to visit quaint holiday cottages, browse for gifts in the shopping chalets and admire a 30-foot Christmas tree, the centerpiece of Olafs Frozen Ice Rink, inspired by the lovable snowman in the latest Walt Disney Pictures animated feature Frozen."  And also planned for the Downtown Disney District ...  "Other activities in the Downtown Disney District scheduled for various dates and times during the holiday season will include Carolers on December 5 and December 16-25, Anaheim Ballet performing scenes from The Nutcracker on December 5 and 19, and Downtown Disney Unwrapped, a presentation of fun gift ideas beginning Friday, November 29 (Black Friday)."  You can read the entire entry here: Hit the Ice This Holiday Season at the Downtown Disney Winter Village at the Disneyland Resort   Sherry, that must have been one interesting phone call. Thanks for posting. The tip bits of information are very interesting.



Thanks for the update! The Christmas Tree sounds beautiful. I hope they do the village better than they did last year though. And sad we won't be there for the Anaheim Ballet Nutcracker stuff - my girls would have loved that.


----------



## Sherry E

funatdisney said:


> Ok another Christmas post from DIsney Parks Blog this afternoon. This time on the Downtown Disney Winter Village at the Disneyland Resort.
> 
> In part:
> 
> "An entire Downtown Disney Winter Village will spring up around ESPN Zone and AMC Theatres on Thursday, November 14, adding extra cheer to the Downtown Disney District at the Disneyland Resort. Youll be able to visit quaint holiday cottages, browse for gifts in the shopping chalets and admire a 30-foot Christmas tree, the centerpiece of Olaf's Frozen Ice Rink, inspired by the lovable snowman in the latest Walt Disney Pictures animated feature Frozen."
> 
> And also planned for the Downtown Disney District ...
> 
> "Other activities in the Downtown Disney District scheduled for various dates and times during the holiday season will include Carolers on December 5 and December 16-25, Anaheim Ballet performing scenes from The Nutcracker on December 5 and 19, and Downtown Disney Unwrapped, a presentation of fun gift ideas beginning Friday, November 29 (Black Friday)."
> 
> You can read the entire entry here: Hit the Ice This Holiday Season at the Downtown Disney Winter Village at the Disneyland Resort
> 
> 
> *Sherry*, that must have been one interesting phone call. Thanks for posting. The tip bits of information are_ very_ interesting.



*Liza & PHXscuba -*

You know how it is -- every now and then you get a CM on the phone or in the parks who knows something and is willing to talk.  So I just threw out a bunch of questions!

Interestingly, I mentioned the Winter Village to the CM on the phone yesterday and I said that they really needed to expand it and make it bigger and better.  I also said that they needed to put a Christmas tree there again, because even with that ice rink hogging up space, DTD felt bare without a giant Christmas tree.  The CM seemed to hint at the fact that Disney started out by doing the "village" last year just to see how it went, and that it would be bigger down the road.  I didn't post that in my above synopsis because it didn't seem to be based on fact so much as just speculation only.  Maybe she knew something about it?

In any case, it sounds as though DTD will be really booming with the "quaint holiday cottages" and the "shopping chalets."  Yeah, those chalets were not even up on November 12th last year, when the season began (or for a few days into the official season), and when they finally went up they were not all that impressive!  I can't see that the "quaint holiday cottages" will be that much more exciting!  We'll see about that!  And November 14th?  What's up with that?  Why not the 15th, or the 12th?  These dates are crazy!

Also, it sounds as if people will miss out on some fun stuff if they are not hanging around DTD on certain dates: 

"...Carolers on December 5 and December 16-25, Anaheim Ballet performing scenes from The Nutcracker on December 5 and 19, and Downtown Disney Unwrapped, a presentation of fun gift ideas beginning Friday, November 29..."  

So, between December 5th and December 16th -- no carolers in DTD?  Those carolers had better be singing in the hotels!  Why on earth would they be missing from DTD for 11 days in the middle of the holiday season?



In any case, thank you, *Liza*, for delivering the scoop to us!  As I have said before, every time I think I am done for a while as far as updating the first page with new links, another Blog or article comes rolling in!

I gave you credit in the "Jingle Cruise" thread for being the first to break the news about the Jingle Cruise here (even before Tom posted his thread about it).


----------



## funatdisney

Sherry E said:


> In any case, thank you, Liza, for delivering the scoop to us! As I have said before, every time I think I am done for a while as far as updating the first page with new links, another Blog or article comes rolling in!
> 
> I gave you credit in the "Jingle Cruise" thread for being the first to break the news about the Jingle Cruise here (even before Tom posted his thread about it).



You are welcome. Glad to be of service. Yes, I saw the mention on his thread. Thanks so much.


----------



## rainyday77

We will be there nov 1 & 2. I see there is snow on the castle. Can we expect to see many more signs of Christmas or is it too early. Love the Carsland photos.


----------



## Sherry E

rainyday77 said:


> We will be there nov 1 & 2. I see there is snow on the castle. Can we expect to see many more signs of Christmas or is it too early. Love the Carsland photos.



*rainyday77 --*

You'll see some things, but I'm not sure how much the decorators can put up by those dates.  Disney begins sneaking things in before Halloween Time ends (like the Castle snow) and then after 10/31 it is full speed ahead with the decorating process.  I'm not sure exactly which things will be up or available on 11/1 and 11/2 -- for example, I don't know if all of the holiday treats will be in the bake shops and candy stores yet, or only some -- or none.  

I know you will see a lot of merchandise, as Disney tends to get that in the stores very early.

In terms of decorations in specific lands, I think you might see some decor in New Orleans Square, Toontown and A Bug's Land, as those all seem to get decorated before other lands.  

You might see some holiday window displays popping up on Main Street all of a sudden.  It will probably be interesting to see how much holiday decor goes up between 11/1 and 11/2.

Of course, Haunted Mansion Holiday will be open during your trip.


----------



## Happy99

What can I expect on Nov 7 and 8 as far as holiday things. I heard the Christmas Day parade is being filmed starting the 9th is that correct? Is it filmed in both parks and it should affect us correct? 

Should we go into DL on Thursday early or on Friday early? I know we can park hop just wondering which park we should do for the morning each day 

Thanks


----------



## ksromack

lucysmom said:


> My husband has been in and out of the hospital for two weeks. He spent five days in intensive care. My Christmas joy has been hijacked. It is hard to be excited about the holidays when you are not sure he will  make it to Christmas. Well, last night he turned a good corner and we can finally see some light at the end of this long, dark tunnel. And......I saw your ice cream at the market!! So, now I need to get our tour, Fantasmic, and dinner reservations....and I am late in doing that. Oh, I hope everything is not all booked up. We really need to celebrate this year!



Thinking happy thoughts for you!


----------



## Sherry E

Happy99 said:


> What can I expect on Nov 7 and 8 as far as holiday things. I heard the Christmas Day parade is being filmed starting the 9th is that correct? Is it filmed in both parks and it should affect us correct?
> 
> Should we go into DL on Thursday early or on Friday early? I know we can park hop just wondering which park we should do for the morning each day
> 
> Thanks



*Happy99  --*

According to what one of our thread followers (whose family is performing in the parade) posted here a while back, this year's parade filming is taking place on Friday, 11/8 and Saturday, 11/9.

It used to only be filmed in Disneyland, where the parade takes place.  I'm not sure if any of the talking segments of the ABC show are filmed in California Adventure but the parade will still be in Disneyland.

I've never been at DL when the parade is being filmed but I've read many reports about it being very crowded in the park on those days.

As for what else to expect as far as holiday decor, I think that It's a Small World Holiday will probably soft open by 11/8 (it usually starts a few days earlier than the official start date of the season).  Believe in Holiday Magic fireworks are beginning on 11/8.  Mostly all of the 2 parks' decor will be up during your trip.  Most of the merchandise and treats will be out by 11/8.

I think I would probably go into DL on Thursday morning and DCA on Friday morning, but others may have different ideas.


----------



## Tinker74

Just booked my Christmas day meals!! Carnation café at 11am and then blue bayou at 5pm Hoping to break back at hotel between 1 and 4 so hope we can get back into park for the bayou.

Also booked storytellers for lunch on Christmas eve. Can we get to this easily from DCA?


----------



## blue888

I booked my reservations too. 

Did anyone have any luck getting the Christmas menus yet? When I called they weren't yet available.

I just made my best guesses on what would work.


Also, my parents are watching my kids for an evening. What would the best restaurant be for a nice dinner with my husband? I'd love something with a nice view.


----------



## egritz

Tinker74 said:


> Just booked my Christmas day meals!! Carnation café at 11am and then blue bayou at 5pm Hoping to break back at hotel between 1 and 4 so hope we can get back into park for the bayou.
> 
> Also booked storytellers for lunch on Christmas eve. Can we get to this easily from DCA?



you can use the DCA entrance/exit and from what I've read Storytellers is easily accessed from that area.

I'd be nervous about re-entry into DL and would probably opt for not leaving - I would hate to not be able to get back in & have to pay the $10 per person no show fee!!!


----------



## tksbaskets

Hallmark Countdown to Christmas is coming next weekend!  Here is a cute article about what's coming.

http://popwatch.ew.com/2013/10/23/hallmark-channel-christmas-movies/


----------



## Tinker74

egritz said:


> you can use the DCA entrance/exit and from what I've read Storytellers is easily accessed from that area.
> 
> I'd be nervous about re-entry into DL and would probably opt for not leaving - I would hate to not be able to get back in & have to pay the $10 per person no show fee!!!



Yikes! Will we really not be able to get back in the park at 4pm ish? We will be there from 7am so will really need that break in the afternoon. I doubt we could last all day. We are on site guests and will get hand stamped on way out. Will that help our chances?
Iam not bothered about the no show fee. We will have travelled from the UK for a once in a lifetime xmas day at Disneyland We really want that meal!


----------



## egritz

Tinker74 said:


> Yikes! Will we really not be able to get back in the park at 4pm ish? We will be there from 7am so will really need that break in the afternoon. I doubt we could last all day. We are on site guests and will get hand stamped on way out. Will that help our chances?
> Iam not bothered about the no show fee. We will have travelled from the UK for a once in a lifetime xmas day at Disneyland We really want that meal!



From what I've read every year Disneyland is pretty much guaranteed to close due to capacity ON Christmas Day and once that happens, my understanding is that NO ONE can re-enter the park, reglardless of having a hand stamp from an earlier entry. I read that within the past week or two, not sure if it was on this thread or somewhere else.  I'm sure other's who have visited on Christmas Day can provide further advice, I'm not sure how quickly/early they fill, but I thought it was sometime in the afternoon.


----------



## mrsw94

49 Days!!!  49 Days!!  
It's official!  I bought the Orbitz tickets, there's no turning back now! 
We leave exactly 7 weeks from today!  I am soooooo excited!!!  The kids don't know, and we wont' tell them until that morning.  It's gonna kill me to wait!  

Is anyone making anything to bring?  
I bought a red sweatshirt for myself I want to put a Mickey head with a santa had on, and will probably try to find sweatshirts to make for the kids as well.


----------



## Phoenixrising

Since I'm running solo this time, the only thing I made was a new Lime Green Mickey Mouse head to put on my backpack to show I'm a DISer. Otherwise I go crazy on the tie dye, much to the kids delight. Also I managed to score the rare and elusive 2GB memory card for my old Digital camera at a drug store I happened to be in the area of and decided to check it out. The kids are thrilled about taking pics on the Edmonton trip, and I'm curious if they take after their mom, and being budding photographers. I'm getting excited about both trips, and am especially looking forward to dining at the Blue Bayou on the last day of my trip.


----------



## CaliDisneyMama

Just reserved a table at the Carnation Cafe for our last day in the parks (12/4)! So excited! 

Stuff like that just makes it feel more real, I think.



			
				lucysmom said:
			
		

> My husband has been in and out of the hospital for two weeks. He spent five days in intensive care. My Christmas joy has been hijacked. It is hard to be excited about the holidays when you are not sure he will make it to Christmas. Well, last night he turned a good corner and we can finally see some light at the end of this long, dark tunnel. And......I saw your ice cream at the market!! So, now I need to get our tour, Fantasmic, and dinner reservations....and I am late in doing that. Oh, I hope everything is not all booked up. We really need to celebrate this year!



You absolutely need to celebrate this year! You need an extra special good time. Sending your family lots of good thoughts as your husband continues to improve!


----------



## Happy99

Sherry E said:


> Happy99  --  According to what one of our thread followers (whose family is performing in the parade) posted here a while back, this year's parade filming is taking place on Friday, 11/8 and Saturday, 11/9.  It used to only be filmed in Disneyland, where the parade takes place.  I'm not sure if any of the talking segments of the ABC show are filmed in California Adventure but the parade will still be in Disneyland.  I've never been at DL when the parade is being filmed but I've read many reports about it being very crowded in the park on those days.  As for what else to expect as far as holiday decor, I think that It's a Small World Holiday will probably soft open by 11/8 (it usually starts a few days earlier than the official start date of the season).  Believe in Holiday Magic fireworks are beginning on 11/8.  Mostly all of the 2 parks' decor will be up during your trip.  Most of the merchandise and treats will be out by 11/8.  I think I would probably go into DL on Thursday morning and DCA on Friday morning, but others may have different ideas.



Thank you 
I


----------



## ksromack

mrsw94 said:


> 49 Days!!!  49 Days!!
> It's official!  I bought the Orbitz tickets, there's no turning back now!
> We leave exactly 7 weeks from today!  I am soooooo excited!!!  The kids don't know, and we wont' tell them until that morning.  It's gonna kill me to wait!
> 
> Is anyone making anything to bring?
> I bought a red sweatshirt for myself I want to put a Mickey head with a santa had on, and will probably try to find sweatshirts to make for the kids as well.



I have tshirts bought and washed and have every intention of tye-dying some MM head tshirts......I did this last December for our WDW trip but the ones I made for MVMCP didn't turn out so well.  I used pink/red/green/gold and there was too much white and the red/green merged a little bit to make a lovely brown/grey color.   

I'm still going to try again this year.  I've seen really cute sweatshirts/tshirts on Etsy.  I like your idea of the MM head and a santa hat.  Would you applique that or make an iron-on?


----------



## farmfresh

> We leave exactly 7 weeks from today! I am soooooo excited!!! The kids don't know, and we wont' tell them until that morning. It's gonna kill me to wait!



Mine don't know either ..and yes it's killing me particularly because we are meeting up with good friends (and their kids)when we are there! But its easier for me because I  only have 6 weeks to wait


----------



## mrsw94

Phoenixrising said:


> Since I'm running solo this time, the only thing I made was a new Lime Green Mickey Mouse head to put on my backpack to show I'm a DISer.



Oohh....I should try to do something for the stroller!  Good idea! 



ksromack said:


> I have tshirts bought and washed and have every intention of tye-dying some MM head tshirts......I did this last December for our WDW trip but the ones I made for MVMCP didn't turn out so well.  I used pink/red/green/gold and there was too much white and the red/green merged a little bit to make a lovely brown/grey color.
> 
> I'm still going to try again this year.  I've seen really cute sweatshirts/tshirts on Etsy.  I like your idea of the MM head and a santa hat.  Would you applique that or make an iron-on?



I'm still going to try again this year.  I've seen really cute sweatshirts/tshirts on Etsy.  I like your idea of the MM head and a santa hat.  Would you applique that or make an iron-on?[/QUOTE]

OH!  Those sound super-cute!  Please post the pics if you do make them!  I have a vinyl cutting machine and a heat press, so I'll use those.  I have to try to remind myself we are only going for a few days!  




farmfresh said:


> Mine don't know either ..and yes it's killing me particularly because we are meeting up with good friends (and their kids)when we are there! But its easier for me because I  only have 6 weeks to wait



Lucky you!!  My kids have been off school for 3 weeks   I am sooooooooooooo glad they go back on Monday  so I can make some plans without them underfoot!


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

mrsw94 said:
			
		

> 49 Days!!!  49 Days!!
> It's official!  I bought the Orbitz tickets, there's no turning back now!
> We leave exactly 7 weeks from today!  I am soooooo excited!!!  The kids don't know, and we wont' tell them until that morning.  It's gonna kill me to wait!
> 
> Is anyone making anything to bring?
> I bought a red sweatshirt for myself I want to put a Mickey head with a santa had on, and will probably try to find sweatshirts to make for the kids as well.



 I'm not making anything for me, but I have made a wide variety of shirts thanks to the wonderful designs over in DISigns board. My favorite are the Thanksgiving ones.


----------



## DarthMole

egritz said:
			
		

> From what I've read every year Disneyland is pretty much guaranteed to close due to capacity ON Christmas Day and once that happens, my understanding is that NO ONE can re-enter the park, reglardless of having a hand stamp from an earlier entry. I read that within the past week or two, not sure if it was on this thread or somewhere else.  I'm sure other's who have visited on Christmas Day can provide further advice, I'm not sure how quickly/early they fill, but I thought it was sometime in the afternoon.



Can anyone confirm this?  We had freinds there last year and they said it didn't get to capacity until the 27th.

I have the following booked:
12/22 - Steakhouse 55
12/23 - ESPN (not a fan of the food but... 49ers MNF)
12/24 - Napa Rose
12/25 - Storytellers

This seemed perfect until I read the above comment this morning.  My wife then went and made a Blue Bayou reservation for 12/25.  Not sure I want to do that but it seems like our best in park option.  We did BB last trip and it was fun but not something we have to do this trip even though we love Pirates.


----------



## Lucrezia

I just got back today from a DLR trip. Someone may have/probably has posted about this already, but I can't resist---anyone else been to the parks lately and seen the crazy Christmas merchandise ALL OVER the resort??? In every hotel gift shop, Disneyland store and DCA store they have tons and tons of holiday stuff already out! I saw a lot more Christmas things on the shelves than I did Halloween! It's insane, but I also kind of liked it (any sign of Xmas is good with me, no matter how early). I have loads of pictures but maybe I'll wait and try to enter them in the Holiday Cornucopia theme week...


----------



## dreamseeker9

I saw Edy's Limited Edition peppermint ice cream today and had to buy it.  I blame this board.   I had my half cup serving, yum!  Gotta stay on track to make my weight loss goal for WDW next year, as well as my short-term Thanksgiving weight loss goal so I'll be looking even better in the photos we'll be taking at DLR in just over 5 weeks!


----------



## tksbaskets

dreamseeker9 said:


> I saw Edy's Limited Edition peppermint ice cream today and had to buy it.  I blame this board.   I had my half cup serving, yum!  Gotta stay on track to make my weight loss goal for WDW next year, as well as my short-term Thanksgiving weight loss goal so I'll be looking even better in the photos we'll be taking at DLR in just over 5 weeks!



I found it today too!  Bought the only two containers they had PLUS it was hiding behind the pumpkin limited release.  I'm going to try and portion control too dreamseeker.  I'll see how many WW points a serving is before I indulge.


----------



## mrsw94

I'm in California, so we don't have Edy's, but is Dryer's the same brand?  I'll have to look next time I go to the store!!


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

mrsw94 said:


> I'm in California, so we don't have Edy's, but is Dryer's the same brand?  I'll have to look next time I go to the store!!



Yes, it's Dryer's here.


----------



## funatdisney

Lucrezia said:


> I just got back today from a DLR trip. Someone may have/probably has posted about this already, but I can't resist---anyone else been to the parks lately and seen the crazy Christmas merchandise ALL OVER the resort??? In every hotel gift shop, Disneyland store and DCA store they have tons and tons of holiday stuff already out! I saw a lot more Christmas things on the shelves than I did Halloween! It's insane, but I also kind of liked it (any sign of Xmas is good with me, no matter how early). I have loads of pictures but maybe I'll wait and try to enter them in the Holiday Cornucopia theme week...




I have been to the Parks twice this week and yes there are tons of Christmas merchandise all over the place. I was surprised to see the large section of the World Disney store was devoted to their Christmas merchandise. I didn't mind either. I am like you. I love seeing any signs of Christmas in late October. Although it can't be too much. Just a hint here and there. Especially after I gone to MHP (I went on Monday). I think because my kids are in high school, I seem to be done with Halloween after attending Mickey Halloween Party. 

I have pictures of the Christmas section at the World of Disney, but I have been holding off posting them. I didn't want to muck up the theme weeks.


----------



## JediMasterNerd

DarthMole said:


> Can anyone confirm this?  We had freinds there last year and they said it didn't get to capacity until the 27th.



I can't confirm what's normal, but I will confirm what your friends said... Christmas Eve/Day and the day after last year were great. Very busy, but not even close to capacity. We never saw more than 10 people in line to get into the park at any time of day... Part (or most) of this was due to the weather. Christmas Eve it rained LIGHTLY for about 20 minutes and the other days it was overcast / threatening rain, though every day ended up being great!

The 27th, was a different story - this picture was taken around noon and we were SHOCKED at the lines after the first 3 days...










Lucrezia said:


> I just got back today from a DLR trip. Someone may have/probably has posted about this already, but I can't resist---anyone else been to the parks lately and seen the crazy Christmas merchandise ALL OVER the resort??? In every hotel gift shop, Disneyland store and DCA store they have tons and tons of holiday stuff already out! I saw a lot more Christmas things on the shelves than I did Halloween! It's insane, but I also kind of liked it (any sign of Xmas is good with me, no matter how early). I have loads of pictures but maybe I'll wait and try to enter them in the Holiday Cornucopia theme week...



Buy anything you want now!! When we visited on Christmas itself a lot of the actual Christmas merchandise was gone. I was very disappointed. So while it's great that it's out early, it stinks that they don't have enough to last THROUGH the holiday  

J.


----------



## 3Minnies1Mickey

DarthMole said:


> Can anyone confirm this?  We had freinds there last year and they said it didn't get to capacity until the 27th.
> 
> I have the following booked:
> 12/22 - Steakhouse 55
> 12/23 - ESPN (not a fan of the food but... 49ers MNF)
> 12/24 - Napa Rose
> 12/25 - Storytellers
> 
> This seemed perfect until I read the above comment this morning.  My wife then went and made a Blue Bayou reservation for 12/25.  Not sure I want to do that but it seems like our best in park option.  We did BB last trip and it was fun but not something we have to do this trip even though we love Pirates.



We were there before Xmas (dec 18-23) in 2009 and it did close for capacity during our trip. Of course we had no clue and I only learned of the closures on these boards. So while it "may" close for capacity during your trip, it's usually very brief.


----------



## kkmcan

3Minnies1Mickey said:


> We were there before Xmas (dec 18-23) in 2009 and it did close for capacity during our trip. Of course we had no clue and I only learned of the closures on these boards. So while it "may" close for capacity during your trip, it's usually very brief.



This is good to know... I have been searching the boards to see if anyone had any idea about crowds for those dates. I was thinking of the 20th-23rd this year but we won't go if its so bad they are at a capacity. Thanks!


----------



## starshine514

JediMasterNerd said:


> I can't confirm what's normal, but I will confirm what your friends said... Christmas Eve/Day and the day after last year were great. Very busy, but not even close to capacity. We never saw more than 10 people in line to get into the park at any time of day... Part (or most) of this was due to the weather. Christmas Eve it rained LIGHTLY for about 20 minutes and the other days it was overcast / threatening rain, though every day ended up being great!
> 
> The 27th, was a different story - this picture was taken around noon and we were SHOCKED at the lines after the first 3 days...
> 
> J.



My friends went at this time a few years ago and had a similar experience. Christmas Eve and Day were great, the 27th was packed!


----------



## rentayenta

dreamseeker9 said:


> I saw Edy's Limited Edition peppermint ice cream today and had to buy it.  I blame this board.   I had my half cup serving, yum!  Gotta stay on track to make my weight loss goal for WDW next year, as well as my short-term Thanksgiving weight loss goal so I'll be looking even better in the photos we'll be taking at DLR in just over 5 weeks!





I bought some too this weekend.  Darn fabulous thread. 



Sherry, there is a chance now we'll be there during the holidays this year. I'll post the details later. Don't want to jinx myself. 


This thread makes me hap hap happy!


----------



## Sherry E

*Lucrezia --*  I read your MHP recap in the Halloween thread.  I wish I been there when you had to give your MHP tickets away for one of the nights.  I would have gladly taken them off your hands, even though the parties are getting too crowded!  It's a shame that those events feel so congested with people.  I think that 18,000 tickets per party is too many to be sold.

Good idea to save the holiday merchandise photos until we get to the end of Theme Weeks (which is very, very soon!)!  Starting tomorrow, it is going to be a whirlwind of themes for the week and the people who have photos for the daily themes (starting Tuesday) will have to post them on the actual day the theme goes up, or else miss out on getting another entry into the random draw.  

There will be more merchandise that comes out towards the end of November/early December.  


*Jenny --* I hope hope hope that you can make it to the parks for a quick holiday trip, although I have a feeling it won't be when I'm there!


​
Congratulations to the newest Peppermint Wonderland ice cream buyers this week!  Welcome to the club!  This is the same peppermint ice cream that you will find at Gibson Girl and Clarabelle's at DLR, so you won't miss out if you can't find the "real" stuff in the stores.  However, that Impostor Slow Churned nonsense is taking over and it may push out the Grand version entirely.  (*TK*, I'm glad you nabbed the last cartons -- I am hoarding my Grand ice cream like I am preparing for Armageddon.)

​

Now, refresh my memory...who here is going to be at DLR on Sunday, December 8th??  I know that some of the folks in this thread are going to be there over that time frame (Kathy is one of them).  egritz?  czmom?  Janet?

I just want to know who I might possibly run into as I am lurking around the PPH Christmas tree or any other Christmas tree around DLR!


​


----------



## czmom

Sherry- we fly out the 7th, so I will miss you by one day. Can't believe our trip is getting oh so close now!!! My kids want to start a countdown at 30 days...which is this coming Thursday. Time to get busy making one


----------



## egritz

Sherry E said:


> Now, refresh my memory...who here is going to be at DLR on Sunday, December 8th??  I know that some of the folks in this thread are going to be there over that time frame (Kathy is one of them).  egritz?  czmom?  Janet?
> 
> I just want to know who I might possibly run into as I am lurking around the PPH Christmas tree or any other Christmas tree around DLR!
> 
> ​



Not us - we arrive the 9th. Originally it was going to be the 8th but we switched to get cheaper airfare (we ended up able to book almost all 5 tickets exclusively with Rapid Rewards - ended up being less than $160 TOTAL for all 5 of us, I'm still stoked about that deal!).  Then when I found out about the CP I was so glad that we had already made the switch since we would have been getting into the park around 3-4 in the afternoon on Sunday 12/8 - not a good use of just a couple hours in DL! Now we will be getting there the same time on Monday and I'm hoping to get Pirates (our tradition for 1st ride of the trip with my parents) and HM in....and all fingers & toes are crossed that Jack & Sally may be out for DD to meet.  

**side note, my daughter had an almost 104 temp yesterday, throwing up, the works. This morning when vegging out her movie of choice was Nightmare Before Christmas. So at 7am this morning, that was what we were watching - before the sun had even risen!


----------



## Sherry E

czmom said:


> Sherry- we fly out the 7th, so I will miss you by one day. Can't believe our trip is getting oh so close now!!! My kids want to start a countdown at 30 days...which is this coming Thursday. Time to get busy making one



*czmom --*

The time has flown by.  It seems like a long way off right now, but in no time I am thinking that you, and egritz, and Janet, and Lucrezia, will all be reporting back here about your December visits and how they went, while Jamie, Bret/mvf-miic Trish will have already gone and returned from their November visits.

Then, later in December we know that blue888 and Bret/mvf-m11c (a second time) will be at DLR.  And Liza/funatdisney and tksbaskets will there in mid-December, hunkering down at the VGC.

I think that Disneyland Resort can thank DISboards for half of the holiday business they get each year!

​
I forgot to mention that I saw my first holiday commercial today!  I could swear that I didn't see any holiday ads until 10/31 last year, but Petco (or was it Pet Smart?) got a jump start on the holiday ads!  Wheeeeeee!  The holidays are coming up fast! Ho ho ho!!


​

*TK --* You reminded me about the Hallmark Channel -- I also forgot to say in my above post, remember that the Hallmark Countdown movies go on all day on Saturdays and Sundays each weekend, as well as for a certain block of time during the week too.  I see that they are airing _Farewell, Mr. Kringle_ on 11/9, I think (one of my faves!). So even though you may set the DVR to record only the brand new 2013 movies, be sure to pop in on the channel at other times of the day to see some of the movies that are a few years old!



egritz said:


> Not us - we arrive the 9th. Originally it was going to be the 8th but we switched to get cheaper airfare (we ended up able to book almost all 5 tickets exclusively with Rapid Rewards - ended up being less than $160 TOTAL for all 5 of us, I'm still stoked about that deal!).  Then when I found out about the CP I was so glad that we had already made the switch since we would have been getting into the park around 3-4 in the afternoon on Sunday 12/8 - not a good use of just a couple hours in DL! Now we will be getting there the same time on Monday and I'm hoping to get Pirates (our tradition for 1st ride of the trip with my parents) and HM in....and all fingers & toes are crossed that Jack & Sally may be out for DD to meet.
> 
> **side note, my daughter had an almost 104 temp yesterday, throwing up, the works. This morning when vegging out her movie of choice was Nightmare Before Christmas. So at 7am this morning, that was what we were watching - before the sun had even risen!



*egritz -*

We might still cross paths at DLR!  Just look for the crazy lady crawling under and around people to get to window displays and Christmas tree ornaments to take pictures!

I think you'll see Jack and Sally in NOS, bur probably closer to early/mid-afternoon if history repeats.

I hope your daughter is better soon.  A 104 degree temperature is pretty high.  Is it a flu that she has, or something else?


----------



## egritz

Sherry E said:


> *egritz -*
> 
> We might still cross paths at DLR!  Just look for the crazy lady crawling under and around people to get to window displays and Christmas tree ornaments to take pictures!
> 
> I think you'll see Jack and Sally in NOS, bur probably closer to early/mid-afternoon if history repeats.
> 
> I hope your daughter is better soon.  A 104 degree temperature is pretty high.  Is it a flu that she has, or something else?



Sherry - will you be there on the 9th? Our flight arrives at 12:35 at John Wayne, we have a private car (oh how rich I feel!) taking us to the Anabella- we'll check in & head right over to DL, probably grabbing a snack on the walk through DTD.  I'm hoping to be through the turnstiles by 3pm, but leaving by 6pm to get some rest for an early start on Tuesday (EE at 8am). My plan is to look for Jack & Sally first then hit Pirates since they are right next to each other. I'm so excited - 6 weeks to go & tomorrow DL will start releasing the park hours for our trip! Yipee!  I'm even excited now about our Friday at Knott's - some friends from college (the wife is the one who was instrumental in my DH & I getting together!) are driving up from San Diego with their family to spend the day with us, so that is going to make that day a lot more fun - getting to share it with them (we met them at the Wild Animal Park in April for our last vacation and the kids played really well together).

Anyway, the advice nurse said they only want us to bring her in if her fever reaches 105. By the time she went to bed last night she had no fever & was acting fine, but woke up with a fever this morning, it hasn't been higher than 102 today and keeps coming & going, but no throw up and she says nothing hurts. She even fell asleep for her nap today in my arms which hasn't happened since I weaned her in June. They did say this could be a delayed reaction from her flu shot last Monday. We know no one else sick like this so I have no clue if it is the flu or what. She has a reputation of not feeling well on Halloween & Christmas (her first two of each holiday she was pretty sick) so I'm hoping she will feel better by Thursday so she can rock her BOO! costume on halloween night (DH has a Sulley shirt & I have a Mike shirt to complement her costume that my mom made her).


----------



## blue888

egritz - I hope she is better soon. 

I'm getting so excited!

I called the Disney floral and gifts. They said their holiday offerings would be out in a week or so.   I think we might get one delivered to our room.  We were considering going to the BBB for my daughters, but I think they would appreciate a room celebration more. 

We have almost all our reservations made!


----------



## ksromack

Sherry E said:


> Congratulations to the newest Peppermint Wonderland ice cream buyers this week!  Welcome to the club!  This is the same peppermint ice cream that you will find at Gibson Girl and Clarabelle's at DLR, so you won't miss out if you can't find the "real" stuff in the stores.  However, that Impostor Slow Churned nonsense is taking over and it may push out the Grand version entirely.  (*TK*, I'm glad you nabbed the last cartons -- I am hoarding my Grand ice cream like I am preparing for Armageddon.)
> 
> Now, refresh my memory...who here is going to be at DLR on Sunday, December 8th??  I know that some of the folks in this thread are going to be there over that time frame (Kathy is one of them).  egritz?  czmom?  Janet?
> 
> I just want to know who I might possibly run into as I am lurking around the PPH Christmas tree or any other Christmas tree around DLR!
> 
> 
> ​



We JUST found the "non-imposter" Edy's ice cream and hubby likes it better....I really can't tell a difference, lol!  Although, it IS pink, therefore I like it more than the slow churned 

We don't fly out until December 9th, so we won't be leaving until around 9:45 in the morning.  I have very little on the calendar for the weekend as I'm anticipating bigger crowds.  Also, I don't know if my sister-in-law will be visiting with us the weekend before or the weekend of the 7th so I'm trying to keep our day free of plans in case she decides to join us.  Thinking one of those nights we'll dine at Steakhouse 55 or Napa Rose but that's as far as my plans have gone.  We'll have to talk as the date gets closer!  Certainly we can have an adult beverage somewhere 



egritz said:


> Not us - we arrive the 9th. Originally it was going to be the 8th but we switched to get cheaper airfare (we ended up able to book almost all 5 tickets exclusively with Rapid Rewards - ended up being less than $160 TOTAL for all 5 of us, I'm still stoked about that deal!).
> **side note, my daughter had an almost 104 temp yesterday, throwing up, the works. This morning when vegging out her movie of choice was Nightmare Before Christmas. So at 7am this morning, that was what we were watching - before the sun had even risen!


That's a GREAT deal on airfare!  I'm hoping to use Rapid Rewards for my flight to Anaheim early next March.....but we'll have to wait until after the holidays to claim the points......so I'm hoping I'll still be able to claim a cheap flight after the holidays.



egritz said:


> Sherry - will you be there on the 9th? Our flight arrives at 12:35 at John Wayne, we have a private car (oh how rich I feel!) taking us to the Anabella-
> 
> Anyway, the advice nurse said they only want us to bring her in if her fever reaches 105. They did say this could be a delayed reaction from her flu shot last Monday. We know no one else sick like this so I have no clue if it is the flu or what. She has a reputation of not feeling well on Halloween & Christmas (her first two of each holiday she was pretty sick) so I'm hoping she will feel better by Thursday so she can rock her BOO! costume on halloween night (DH has a Sulley shirt & I have a Mike shirt to complement her costume that my mom made her).


I hope your daughter recovers before Halloween.  It's usually yucky weather around here....but I would love to see pictures of you guys in those shirts/costume.  What a cute idea!  We fly out of LAX.....SNA was a lot more expensive for us, probably because there aren't any non-stops from StL......on the other hand, in March it is cheaper for me to fly in/out of SNA than it is LAX.  Crazy!




blue888 said:


> I called the Disney floral and gifts. They said their holiday offerings would be out in a week or so.   I think we might get one delivered to our room.  We were considering going to the BBB for my daughters, but I think they would appreciate a room celebration more.
> 
> We have almost all our reservations made!


I'll be curious to see the holiday offerings.  I'm still toying with the idea of bringing my own tree, albeit a small/skinny one.  We were at WDW later last year.  Here's a thread where I posted my tree at our resort at POR last December.  It's post #10 on this thread: 
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=49937290#post49937290


----------



## blue888

ksromack - She didn't have exact details but she did say there would be a room decoration package, 2 different trees, santa bags (adults and kids versions) and a mickey ears package.  She said pictures, prices and items should be up within a week.


----------



## tipovertiff

Hi, excited to say we will be staying at the GCH December 19 -26! We have reservations for WOC dining on Christmas Eve & Minnie & Friends Breakfast for Christmas Morning!  So happy, because this is our 1st holiday trip to DLR!!!! 

And you darn peppermint ice cream fans, my dd & I are on our 2nd carton of the GOOD Dryers Peppermint Wonderland ice cream. And we are always hunting for more, it's oh so tasty!! Glad to have found this thread, thanks!


----------



## Lucrezia

Sherry E said:


> *Lucrezia --*  I read your MHP recap in the Halloween thread.  I wish I been there when you had to give your MHP tickets away for one of the nights.  I would have gladly taken them off your hands, even though the parties are getting too crowded!  It's a shame that those events feel so congested with people.  I think that 18,000 tickets per party is too many to be sold.
> 
> Good idea to save the holiday merchandise photos until we get to the end of Theme Weeks (which is very, very soon!)!  Starting tomorrow, it is going to be a whirlwind of themes for the week and the people who have photos for the daily themes (starting Tuesday) will have to post them on the actual day the theme goes up, or else miss out on getting another entry into the random draw.
> 
> There will be more merchandise that comes out towards the end of November/early December.
> 
> Now, refresh my memory...who here is going to be at DLR on Sunday, December 8th??  I know that some of the folks in this thread are going to be there over that time frame (Kathy is one of them).  egritz?  czmom?  Janet?
> 
> I just want to know who I might possibly run into as I am lurking around the PPH Christmas tree or any other Christmas tree around DLR!



Lol that's so funny you would say that, because when we were looking to give those tickets away, I was thinking, "Hmm, I sure wish Sherry or one of the Superthreaders were here right now"... 

Do you live close enough to run by and pick something like that up? I only ask because Trent mentioned contacting you or one of the others that live nearby to take them off our hands. It's a shame to see something like pricey tickets for a sold-out event go to waste! 

Believe it or not, they were actually hard to get rid of. Everyone wanted to get out of there and were quick to turn them down! Or, a lot of people hadn't a clue what MHP was and thought it sounded too weird.  We ended up finding a nice family of four to give them to, though they seemed a little perplexed by the idea of trick-or-treating in Disneyland. Lol. 

I'm going to be at the DLR next on December 9th---will you be sticking around that long? We're going 12/9-12/12. It'll be a kick if we run into each other, eh?


----------



## Sherry E

I will be there on both 12/8 (when *Kathy* is still there) and 12/9 (when *egritz* and *Lucrezia* are there)!  I know *Janet* is there somewhere in that time frame too.

It is a sure sign that the first and second weeks of December are not completely packed with people when the special 25% AP discount on the hotels is still available!  There are only a certain number of rooms allocated to that 25% discount at certain times before it expires, and there are still some rooms available.  So even though I think that more people could be in the parks in the first 2 weeks of December this year (as opposed to last year), at least they aren't all packed in at hotels!

I am supposed to be with a few other DIS'ers for 2 or 3 hours on Monday, 12/9, in the mid-to-late afternoon -- a couple of them you might recognize from this thread (they can come forth and identify themselves, if they'd like to!), and the other one I know Kathy would quickly recognize from the TR section!  

I'm all for a group ride on something or another, or a group picture, so we should all touch base again before any trips begin!

Otherwise, I have not set my schedule yet.  I suppose I will be poking around Town Square to see if it looks even remotely possible to catch the CP on Sunday, 12/8 (from a standing position, of course -- I don't expect to get a seat).  I would love to be able to see it if I can actually see it.  If I am standing behind poles and very tall people and trees and what not, or caught in a crowd like the one that was at the Unleash the Villains madness, I won't bother.  

And, of course, I will be wandering around taking photos for next year's Theme Week Countdown!


*Lucrezia --* I live about 45 minutes away from DLR, so I may not have been able to get down there on a moment's notice but with a little extra time I might have been able to pull it off.  I'm glad you found someone to give the tickets to!  I hope they actually used them, even though they were confused about trick or treating in Disneyland!


*egritz --* I'm glad that the Knott's thing is sounding like more fun now.  Even if your other friends were not coming along, at the very least you'd get a yummy chicken dinner out of it...and maybe a jar of fresh preserves!  

Good grief -- the flu shot causes that kind of a reaction?  I've heard that it can cause flu-like symptoms in some people but I didn't realize they could be that harsh.  I hope your daughter is better soon.

There are so many people in this thread who really will need a nice holiday DLR trip this year.  I can think of at least 5 or 6 people off the top of my head who have had sick or injured loved ones, or they've been sick/injured themselves, or there are other stressful/upsetting issues that have come up, etc.  I hope that all of these trips are big successes and that everyone comes back with glowing reviews!



​
I see that even more Peppermint Wonderland ice cream has been snapped up!  It is a phenomenon!  

I wonder if Dreyer's/Edy's will now take a look at their sales after the season is over and realize that everyone was buying the Grand version, not the Slow Churned, and that they will have to put out more Grand for the holidays next year!  The Slow Churned is just not as good as the Grand, plain and simple.  The extra pink color helps too!


----------



## ksromack

Sherry E said:


> I will be there on both 12/8 (when *Kathy* is still there) and 12/9 (when *egritz* and *Lucrezia* are there)!  I know *Janet* is there somewhere in that time frame too.
> 
> I am supposed to be with a few other DIS'ers for 2 or 3 hours on Monday, 12/9, in the mid-to-late afternoon -- a couple of them you might recognize from this thread (they can come forth and identify themselves, if they'd like to!), and the other one I know Kathy would quickly recognize from the TR section!
> 
> I'm all for a group ride on something or another, or a group picture, so we should all touch base again before any trips begin!
> 
> Otherwise, I have not set my schedule yet.  I suppose I will be poking around Town Square to see if it looks even remotely possible to catch the CP on Sunday, 12/8 (from a standing position, of course -- I don't expect to get a seat).  I would love to be able to see it if I can actually see it.  If I am standing behind poles and very tall people and trees and what not, or caught in a crowd like the one that was at the Unleash the Villains madness, I won't bother.


I'm game for a meet up, for sure.  I'm pretty sure we won't even go into the parks on Mon Dec 9th since I'm figuring we'll have to leave by 10am at the latest and probably a little earlier (for the airport).  Thinking maybe a Surf's Up breakfast for that day   I wish we were staying later now...I would love to meet up with that other person, too.


----------



## funatdisney

Finally got Photobucket to get something done the other day! Then I got busy. But here they are:

Cars Land














  *** 



Just a note; the pictures are a bit dark. The night before these were taken, it had rained all night and was overcast the day I took the last two pictures. The cold, dark and wet morning just added to the Christmas feel of Cars Land. Being a California gal, I really liked the effect of the weather had on Cars Land, since it doesn't rain too much in December.


----------



## figment_jii

Hiya *Sherry E* - I thought of you today when I was at Target.  It's not even Halloween yet and I already saw white chocolate peppermint M&Ms on the shelves!


----------



## edna mode

I had the great fortune to be able to watch a folklorico dance rehearsal of the new Viva Navidad coming to CA this November. It was fantastic!!! The group is doing several fun dances with Micky, Minnie and the 3 Caballeros. They are working very hard to present a show that is beautiful, skilled and impressive. I cant wait to see it and want to make sure that all of you know about it. Show begin 11/15/13 at the Paradise Garden throughout the day. 

From the Disney Parks Blog: 
The infectious mix of Mariachi and Samba musicians, folklórico and carnaval dancers, 12-foot-tall mojiganga puppets and those ambassadors of holiday cheer, Mickey Mouse and Minnie Mouse, will really get the crowd going, as Santa and Mrs. Claus join in to cheer and celebrate ¡Viva Navidad!


----------



## Lucrezia

Well, Sherry, looks like I might see you then!  I'll be the one with the Dooney & Burke Disney bag and long blond hair. Since we'll be staying at the GCH and I know you like to take pictures of the lobby, seems like there's a good chance we'll cross paths.


----------



## soma151

egritz said:


> Sherry - will you be there on the 9th? Our flight arrives at 12:35 at John Wayne, we have a private car (oh how rich I feel!) taking us to the Anabella- we'll check in & head right over to DL, probably grabbing a snack on the walk through DTD.  I'm hoping to be through the turnstiles by 3pm, but leaving by 6pm to get some rest for an early start on Tuesday (EE at 8am). My plan is to look for Jack & Sally first then hit Pirates since they are right next to each other. I'm so excited - 6 weeks to go & tomorrow DL will start releasing the park hours for our trip! Yipee!  I'm even excited now about our Friday at Knott's - some friends from college (the wife is the one who was instrumental in my DH & I getting together!) are driving up from San Diego with their family to spend the day with us, so that is going to make that day a lot more fun - getting to share it with them (we met them at the Wild Animal Park in April for our last vacation and the kids played really well together).
> 
> Anyway, the advice nurse said they only want us to bring her in if her fever reaches 105. By the time she went to bed last night she had no fever & was acting fine, but woke up with a fever this morning, it hasn't been higher than 102 today and keeps coming & going, but no throw up and she says nothing hurts. She even fell asleep for her nap today in my arms which hasn't happened since I weaned her in June. They did say this could be a delayed reaction from her flu shot last Monday. We know no one else sick like this so I have no clue if it is the flu or what. She has a reputation of not feeling well on Halloween & Christmas (her first two of each holiday she was pretty sick) so I'm hoping she will feel better by Thursday so she can rock her BOO! costume on halloween night (DH has a Sulley shirt & I have a Mike shirt to complement her costume that my mom made her).



Hope she feels better, we went to DW one time after a 30 day trip to Central America and my poor little girl got dengue fever and was so sick she never left the hotel room in 7 days..We are now taking are 8 year old grandson in 2 weeks


----------



## Sherry E

_*Its Monday -- and its time for the Theme Week Countdown!!*_



*2 Weeks Until the
Holiday Season Begins at Disneyland Resort!!!! *​

_*With each new week will come a different Disneyland Resort holiday theme!

As I have previously mentioned in this Superthread, Ill be showcasing a particular aspect of DLR's holiday celebration each week until early November.  While we are now in our final stretch of the Countdown, there are still quite a few more themes to come over the next week, including todays main weekly theme;  6 mini-themes which will be featured each day from tomorrow, Tuesday, 10/29/13 through Sunday, 11/3/13; and a final Holiday Cornucopia theme on Monday, November 4th (there will be more details about what the Cornucopia can include later this week!).

Theme Week Countdowns are a great way to keep the photos rolling in on a regular basis and build anticipation for November at the Disneyland Resort!  They are also a way to display the different elements, nuances and details of the Holidays at DLR that may be totally new to some visitors...or previously unnoticed/undiscovered by others.  Finally, this is an excellent way for our Theme Week Countdown participants to shine a light on their wonderful photos and attract visitors to their Trip Reports, blogs, etc.  

Last week, we revved up our engines and raced to Radiator Springs, where we observed some rather unusual Yuletide decorations done Cars Land-style.   We have stepped back in time to see how Christmas was celebrated on Buena Vista Street and in Hollywood Land in the 1920s and 1930s, respectively.  We have shown off our best Character photos, Santa photos and PhotoPass photos.  We have also sampled the tempting  Treats and Treasures offered in the parks for the season.  Weve enjoyed the holidays with a rustic, Western flair in Frontierland and at the Jingle Jangle Jamboree.  We have caught glimpses of the special holiday offerings at the three Hotels of the Disneyland Resort.  We have also visited the playful, animated, off-kilter world of Mickeys Toontown.  We have reveled in the pageantry of A Christmas Fantasy Parade and gazed in awe at the BelieveIn Holiday Magic Fireworks.   We have strolled along Main Street to soak in its small town holiday charm, and onward to the sparkling Sleeping Beautys Winter Castle, resplendent in snow and icicle lights.  We have enjoyed the Yuletide season around the world as we sailed through Its a Small World Holiday.  We have journeyed down the mystical, musical alleys of New Orleans Square and enjoyed Christmas with a Mardi Gras twist, including balconies draped in beads and lampposts adorned with mysterious masks.  We have paid a visit to New Orleans Squares most famous residence and met its temporary houseguest, Jack Skellington, as he attempted to put a bit of a nightmarish Halloween spin on the Yuletide season in Haunted Mansion Holiday.  Of course, we kicked off this years Theme Week Countdown with the many different types of themed Christmas Trees and Wreaths around Disneyland Resort.  



Sowhat will be our thirteenth theme of 2013?  Today we remember the holidays of yesterdaythe random trees, wreaths, events, merchandise, costumes and other aspects of the Disneyland Resort Christmas season that no longer exist.  It may be tricky to find photos for this theme (which is the whole point!), but lets take a stroll down memory lane!*_





*In the Spotlight this Week......

DISNEYLAND RESORT -- HOLIDAYS GONE BY!!!
(a.k.a. Holiday Stuff That Is Not There Anymore!)*​




_* 

If you have never paid close attention to the holiday decorations when you have visited DLR from early November to early January, or if you have never visited DLR for the season prior to 2012, you may not be aware of how DLR used to deck the halls!  The code word is: goodies.  Although the current state of the holidays at Disneyland Resort is promising in light of DCA 2.0, many things have come and gone over the years, including decorations in both parks, Downtown Disney and at the hotels, characters in certain holiday attire, merchandise, etc.  

Do you remember the ice rink that used to reside at the old version of the Disneyland Hotel?  Do you remember Candy Cane Lane?  Did you visit the reindeer at Santas Reindeer Round-Up?  Are you still lamenting the loss of the colorful Toontown tree?  Do you remember the great gingerbread cookie-themed ornaments and knick-knacks from 5 or 6 years ago?

I remember all of these things, and many more.  Here are some of my favorite things that have been part of Disneyland Resort holiday seasons past.

*_ 


_*The old Toontown tree, circa 2010 Gone, but not forgotten









This wreath used to adorn lampposts around Toontown (this photo is from 2000)









This wreath used to adorn all lampposts along Main Street and around the Hub (photo is from 1993)








The tree on Main Street used to be real (this photo of my friends was taken in 1990), up until maybe 2008 or so









Does anyone remember when Its a Small World Holiday looked like this (photos were taken in 2000)?













How many of you remember the old light strands (I call it a light canopy) that hung over New Orleans Square up until a few years ago?  (Photos are from 2008)
























We miss you, candy cane-striped CALIFORNIA letters (photo from 2008)!








We miss you too, Golden Gate Bridge (photo from 2010)








The Hollywood Pictures Backlot had a few adornments as well (photos taken in 2007 or 2008)
















Candy Cane Lane at the Disneyland Hotel, circa 1992










Holiday photo spot (in a tent, in 1993) at the Disneyland Hotel









The characters at Goofys Kitchen used to dress in holiday attire as well (photos from 1993 and 1994)

































Andjust because this is Halloween week, lets not forget the long lost Candy Corn Acres (photos from 2007 and 2009)

















*_​


_*I will definitely post more photos a bit later  I seem to have many more pictures for this theme than I was aware of, and some are quite old!.  Please feel free to post your Disneyland Resort -- Holidays Gone By pictures all this week, through Sunday, November 3rd.  

BUT, stay tuned for our warp speed round of Daily Themes which begin tomorrow -- Tuesday, October 29, 2013!  Each day there will be a new mini-theme for which you may only post photos on the actual day the theme goes up (by or before 11:59 p.m. each night, Pacific Standard Time)!  

Finally, we will wrap up our Themes on Monday, November 4th, with a Holiday Cornucopia of photos that will last through Sunday, November 10th.  I will pick the winner (from our photo contributors) via random draw on Monday, November 11th.  The Code Word Challenge winner (a separate contest) will be determined as soon as a participant provides the correct and complete list of Themes and code words, in order, as well as the one seasonal song to which all the code words belong, which will be any time after I post the final theme and final code word on Monday, November 4, 2013.

We still have quite a few themes coming up between now and Monday, November 4th, so get your photos ready!! *_


----------



## Lucrezia

Awesome photos, Sherry! Of course you already know how I feel about long-gone Disney attractions and lands, etc. I'm so glad it's part of the theme weeks! Can't wait to see everyone's pictures.


----------



## czmom

With all the talk of the Dreyer's Peppermint ice cream around here, I decided to check Walmart when I was there today. Lo and behold they had some of both kinds, Grand and Slow Churned. So I obviously had to get some of the coveted Grand version  Funny part is I don't even like peppermint! But my hubby and kids do. We start our countdown this week- so peppermint ice cream sounds appropriate for the celebration! 
Happy Monday everyone!


----------



## ashnjam

We will be in the parks 7-12 I would love a group picture i think that's a great idea!


----------



## tksbaskets

Hard to believe how much has changed at Disneyland since 2009.






I still remember how long I needed to wait for the 'C' to be free!





It was just beautiful at night too:


----------



## pattyduke34

I found a few...


----------



## crystal1313

Pretty sure this was replaced by the giant snowman in IASW:






And the Candy Cane letters (and can see GG Bridge in background too!)


----------



## mvf-m11c

Here are mine.

New Orleans Square Light Canopy




















NOS Ornament lights on the 2nd floor railing which are now gone










Former Hollywood Pictures Backlot entrance 





Former Paradise Pier Christmas tree





The PP Christmas tree along with the former Golden Dreams Movie building where the Little Mermaid ride is now located.





Former Golden Gate Bridge with the Holiday decorations










CALIFORNIA Holiday letters with Candy Cane colors inside along with Mickey and Goofy.





Mickey on the C letter





Goofy on the A letter





The Magic, The Memories & You! show with the Holiday segment which is not playing anymore















Santas Reindeer Round-Up




















The original Christmas tree at Minnies House in Towntown until it was replaced with the plastic tree that came from the former Mickeys Toontown Fair at the MK in WDW






The original Christmas tree at Mickeys House in Towntown until it was replaced with the plastic tree that came from the former Mickeys Toontown Fair at the MK in WDW






The original Mickeys Toontown Christmas tree in Towntown until it was replaced with the plastic tree that came from former Mickeys Toontown Fair at the MK in WDW


----------



## PHXscuba

Sherry -- So do no-longer-there Halloween pictures count for this topic since you posted some? I think I have more of Halloween than of Christmas!

You have the best collection of old Christmas photos!

PHXscuba


----------



## Sherry E

*Lucrezia* -- Thank you for the compliment.  I knew you would enjoy this theme!

*TK, pattyduke34, crystal1313 and Bret* -- Everyone has another entry into the random draw, and good job for thinking outside the box!  Crystal, you're right -- the tree was replaced by the giant snowman!


*ashnjam --* A group photo would be fun!  A lot of us will be there at the same time, or roughly at the same time!



PHXscuba said:


> Sherry -- So do no-longer-there Halloween pictures count for this topic since you posted some? I think I have more of Halloween than of Christmas!
> 
> You have the best collection of old Christmas photos!
> 
> PHXscuba



I guess so.  It's Halloween week.  Why not live on the edge and post some no-longer-there Halloween pictures?  If this were a thread hosted by someone who was anti-Halloween it might be a different story, but I embrace all of the holidays!

Thanks!  I was trying to figure out what happened to a couple of specific DLH tree photos from 2001 -- because that tree was very cool and it is gone forever -- but I couldn't find them in the album in which I thought I had stored them earlier this morning, so I had to go ahead and post without them.  Of course, later on I found the photos I was looking for so I will have to post them sometime this week (in between the onslaught of mini-daily theme photos that will be coming tomorrow through Sunday).


----------



## ksromack

edna mode said:


> I had the great fortune to be able to watch a folklorico dance rehearsal of the new Viva Navidad coming to CA this November. It was fantastic!!! The group is doing several fun dances with Micky, Minnie and the 3 Caballeros. They are working very hard to present a show that is beautiful, skilled and impressive. I cant wait to see it and want to make sure that all of you know about it. Show begin 11/15/13 at the Paradise Garden throughout the day.
> 
> From the Disney Parks Blog:
> The infectious mix of Mariachi and Samba musicians, folklórico and carnaval dancers, 12-foot-tall mojiganga puppets and those ambassadors of holiday cheer, Mickey Mouse and Minnie Mouse, will really get the crowd going, as Santa and Mrs. Claus join in to cheer and celebrate ¡Viva Navidad!


I'm very excited for this!  I think that's why I love Epcot at Christmastime so much.....I love native dance/music especially when it comes to the holidays.....

Does anyone know why they got rid of the CALIFORNIA letters?  I'm pretty sure hubby took a picture of that on his very first business trip to Anaheim which had to have been almost 9-10 years ago.  I love that look.....and I've really enjoyed the pictures posted thus far for this week.  I have a thing for nostalgia!


----------



## Mickeybell

I am not sure of everything that has changed but I do know the California letters are gone!  




And my Halloween contribution!


----------



## Sherry E

*Mickeybell --*

The letters and the candy corn are gone, indeed!  Another entry into the random draw for you!


​


ksromack said:


> Does anyone know why they got rid of the CALIFORNIA letters?  I'm pretty sure hubby took a picture of that on his very first business trip to Anaheim which had to have been almost 9-10 years ago.  I love that look.....and I've really enjoyed the pictures posted thus far for this week.  I have a thing for nostalgia!



*Kathy--*

The original California Adventure entrance was set up and designed to look like a postcard from California at a distance, and the CALIFORNIA letters would have been the lettering on that postcard.  When the decision was made to build Buena Vista Street, not only did the whole design and theme of the entrance change, but the configuration of the entrance changed too.  The new turnstiles and entry basically had to be moved out to where the CALIFORNIA letters had previously been situated to allow for extra space to build BVS.

The old CALIFORNIA letters were fun because they occasionally changed theme.  You've seen the candy cane-striped versions for the holidays today.  There was also a candy corn version of the letters that was in place for a couple of Halloween seasons.  There was also a colorful version for the debut of World of Color.  There was at least one more special version too, but I am forgetting what it was.

Of course, the current entrance to DCA will look (to you) exactly like the entrance of DHS at WDW looks, but in actuality the design for DHS and DCA is a direct copy of the old Pan Pacific Theater here in L.A., which burned down in the '80s (I saw that fire as it was happening!) and stopped functioning as an entertainment venue in the early 1970's or so, if I recall.  I went to the old PPA with my grandmother when I was very little, to see the Ice Capades and some other event, as well as go to rummage sales or whatever they held there after it closed.  You can imagine my shock when I saw that the familiar, unusual Pan Pacific design and color that I recognized from childhood had become integrated into the entrance of DHS, and later DCA!  If my grandmother had lived to see the PPA design as part of the DCA entrance, she would have found it very strange, I think!


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

Mine are all from Dec 2006 & Dec 2007

(Electrical Parade - which I wish would come back home so badly!)




(DCA letters)





(Old Toontown Tree)


----------



## splashtastic!

Has anyone heard if Santa's Reindeer will be back this year?


----------



## ttig34

I saw the CALIFORNIA letters at the California State Fair in Sacramento this summer. It was strange seeing them there instead of at DCA.


----------



## Pesky

Here's what's sad -- the last time I was at DL for Christmas, it was around the time of most of Sherry's pictures!  It's more crazy to me that it's all changed.  Fake trees?  Different wreaths?  new IASW facade?  What is the world coming to?  

Got my PP+ package today!  DH asked what that was and then asked if we REALLY needed it.    Look, buddy, if you don't want to be involved in the planning, just trust me on this stuff.  Had to do the math so he understood.    He still seems doubtful but figuring once he sees the prices and the pictures, he'll get it.  He honestly thinks he's lugging around a DSLR everywhere (and mind you he's NOT a keen photographer and often forgets to take pictures).    Oh, newbie....


----------



## Sherry E

*Jamie* has another entry into the random draw!  I agree -- I wish the Electrical Parade would come back!

*Pesky --* Hopefully your DH will realize that it was money well spent once he sees all of the photos.  At the very least, he needs to just leave the planning in your hands!

*ttig34 --* I don't think I can even picture the CALIFORNIA letters in any other setting than in front of DCA, and they might just seem like totally different letters to me if I saw them in another location.



splashtastic! said:


> Has anyone heard if Santa's Reindeer will be back this year?




*splashtastic!*

As far as I know, the reindeer are gone.  Last year they were gone and the former Reindeer Round-Up had become the Jingle Jangle Jamboree.  I can't imagine that they would be back this year.  

I think that the CMs had problems with people trying to pet them (reindeer are not friendly!) or climb over the barriers to get to them.  Also, I always noticed that the reindeer breathed very rapidly, like they were not getting enough oxygen or they were not acclimating to the temperatures or different altitude or whatever.  I always worried for their well being.  Maybe they breathe that way anywhere they go, but if that rapid, shallow breathing was in any way exacerbated by living at the Round-Up, I'd rather they go back to where they are comfortable.  I would hate to think that they were in any kind of distress by being on display.


----------



## tdashgirl

I know they don't go with the re-theming of DCA but seeing these photos sure makes me miss those letters.


----------



## lucysmom

On the holiday tour last year they told us that they don't have a real tree at the end of Main Street anymore because it caught on fire. Well, it would be hard to keep a live tree fresh for all those weeks, and can you imagine the needles dropping? My trees barely last from Thanksgiving to New Years.


----------



## mom2rtk

Sherry E said:


> Now, refresh my memory...who here is going to be at DLR on Sunday, December 8th??  I know that some of the folks in this thread are going to be there over that time frame (Kathy is one of them).  egritz?  czmom?  Janet?
> 
> I just want to know who I might possibly run into as I am lurking around the PPH Christmas tree or any other Christmas tree around DLR!
> 
> 
> ​



OK Sherry, I finally came up for air! 

We're staying at PPH and will be in DL on Sunday the 8th!  I'd love to get a chance to meet you! Right now I'm hoping we can schedule the tour and Fantasmic Dessert seating that day, but I'm sure we can fight our way through the crowds to find you at some point!


----------



## Elk Grove Chris

Not sure if this is gone forever, but I know I won't ever see it again:


----------



## blue888

Loving all these photos!  I should really look through my photos from the last time I was at DL. I think it was in 2002? Is it bad I don't remember the year, lol. 


It is so exciting that everyone's travel dates are getting closer and closer!


Do you guys find you use the pools a lot in December? I remember it being quite warm when I was there last time.  We will be coming from freezing winter temps, so I'm guessing it will feel really warm to us


----------



## mom2rtk

The pictures are all awesome, but am I the only one sad because we are going to DLR and won't get to see all these cool things? 

NOS in those old photos looks amazing. I sure hope it's still really festive!


----------



## jessicaerv

I've been luuuurkiiiing (in my spooky voice)... hey! It's still Halloween time, so spooky voices are allowed!

I haven't been to DLR for the Holiday Season since 2010, and realized that I have a couple photos that fit this week's theme!  Off to Flickr to open an account and figure out how to upload...


----------



## Sherry E

_*It's Tuesday, which means it's time for the rapid fire Daily Countdown to the holiday season!!!!*_



*...14 Days Until the
Holiday Season Begins at Disneyland Resort!!!! *​

_*Each day this week -- from today through Sunday, November 3rd -- there will be a new Disneyland Resort holiday mini-theme!!  Unlike the weekly themes, the photos for the daily mini-themes may only be posted on the days the themes go up in order to earn entries into the random draw to win the $25 Disney gift card.  If you don't have photos to fit the daily themes, check back on the following day as there will be a new theme posted every morning (times may differ).  

The weekly theme -- which is currently Disneyland Resort - Holidays Gone By -- is still active and open for photos from now through Sunday, November 3, 2013.

I know of at least one person in this thread who has photos to fit today's theme!  But will he/she be able to post them in time to earn an entry?  Let's see if everyone can rise to the challenge and get their photos for the daily themes in on time.  The code word for today is: tiny.  Muahahahahahahaha!  Anyone who can get his/her photos in on the days the mini-daily themes go up [by 11:59 p.m., Pacific Standard Time] will receive TWO entries for each entry / contribution!!


So...what will be our fourteenth overall theme (and first daily theme) of 2013?*_





*In the Spotlight Today...

THE CANDLELIGHT CEREMONY AND PROCESSIONAL!!!*​




_* 

Disneyland's Candlelight Ceremony and Processional (commonly referred to as "the CP" on DISboards) has been an annual holiday tradition since the late 1950s, usually taking place over the first weekend in December in Town Square (with some rare exceptions).  Celebrity guest narrators (one per night) tell the story of the first Christmas, but some of the most haunting moments of the Ceremony are punctuated by the twinkling lights and beautiful Christmas music, which is sung by different choirs and conducted by the great Nancy Sulahian.  One particularly poignant, moving and goose bump-inducing moment comes when a soloist and guitarist take center stage to perform "Silent Night," both in Spanish and in English, ultimately inviting the audience to sing along.


I posted detailed thoughts and observations about my 2012 CP experience in this post last year: http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=46919110&postcount=3677
*_ 


_* 



The performance...



Monday, December 10, 2012 (from a 4th row/center seat)










Look!  They're forming a tree!
















Lou Diamond Phillips...


































These singers had wonderful voices...


















This is the fellow who moved us all to tears with his angelic voice while singing "Silent Night," and then asking us to sing along with him...








































The seats were very close together...




























Tuesday, December 11, 2012 (from a seat on the right side of the stage, close to the narrator's podium)
















Good ol' Lou, back for another night...

























This was at the end of the ceremony, when Lou was talking about his friend, Jenni Rivera, who had just passed away several days earlier, and about praying for the troops, being kind to each other year round, etc.





*_​





_* 

Please feel free to post your Candlelight Ceremony and Processional photos today only.  A new daily mini-theme will go up tomorrow, Wednesday, October 30, 2013.  *_


----------



## jessicaerv

Oh no!  Did I miss the theme?  Oh well, I have to test out how to insert the photos anyway, so here goes.


----------



## crystal1313

For the mini theme:










Edward James Olmos


----------



## tksbaskets

Mini-theme days begin.  This deserves a...


----------



## Sherry E

*Elk Grove Chris --* Very clever, posting the photo of the NOS tree!  I didn't want to include that tree in my intro to the theme because I wasn't sure what the status of the tree would be this year.  But we know that it won't be in that specific location in NOS again, so I guess it is safe to say that it is part of Holidays Gone By in one way or another!  You've got another entry into the random draw!



I think I mentioned that *Jamie* has another entry, but in case I didn't now I have!  Lol.




*jessicaerv --*

Welcome!  I'm glad you came out of lurkdom to join in.

You didn't miss the theme!  As I explained in my above Candlelight post, the "Holidays Gone By" theme is good all week, through Sunday, November 3rd.  You can post photos of that theme anytime between now and Sunday.

In fact, you earned an entry into the random draw to win the $25 Disney gift card for posting your great Theme Week pictures!

However, as an extra challenge, I am throwing in mini-daily themes (which I did last year as well) each day, today through Sunday, and the people who post photos for the daily themes have to do it on the actual day the theme goes up (as crystal1313 just did).


​

Speaking of which, *crystal1313*, you were the one to whom I was referring in my mini-theme post earlier.  I knew you had Candlelight photos, and I hoped you'd get them in on time!  You have earned TWO entries into the random draw for your mini-daily theme contribution.  Anyone who posts photos for any of the daily mini-themes on the day they go up will receive TWO entries!!


----------



## ddwlms

I was gonna say "lurker here" but I haven't even had time to lurk lately!  I am so not caught up with this thread.  I did go back a little bit and absolutely loved the pictures of the DCA letters.  Thanx to everyone who posted them.  We were in Sacramento a couple weekends ago and I had to twist arms to get our group to detour to see the letters.  (Pathetic Disney fans, my friends are.)  

Also caught that Sherry will be at the parks on 12/8 and 12/9.  We will be there those days.  Would love to run into you.  I'll be with a large group, so I don't know how feasible it would be to hook up if there is a planned meet and greet, but if you see 2 40-something year old average looking white parents, with 2 adorable Chinese girls (no bias here) (ages 9 and 11) please say hi.  I would love to thank you personally for all the effort you go to helping us addicts get our Disneyland fix.  

39 more days!!!


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

First theme I can't participate in 

But in good news, I booked the Holiday  Tour & Discover the Magic Tours today! For those who were asking, at least during Thanksgiving week, the tour times (for the Holiday Tour) are 11:45am & 3pm.


----------



## Pinup Mommy

Everyone's pictures are great!!! They are really helping in building the excitement!!!

Christmas is so close, was at the park this weekend and there is snow on Sleeping Beauty's Castle and some of the holiday merchandise is out, and I have to add I am loving the current weather here in SoCal


----------



## beckykarstetter

More awesome holiday magic!

http://disneyparks.disney.go.com/bl...its-a-small-world-holiday-at-disneyland-park/


----------



## mom2rtk

So a quick question. I see some December hours posted. It shows the parade at 5:30 some days, but on Sunday the 8th it is listed at 1 and 3:30. I had hoped to do the tour that day. Anyone have an idea what the timing would be on that? I'm sort of bummed because I wanted an evening parade after our tour, but I really wanted to do the tour that day when I expect the park to be really busy. I might need to rethink this.


----------



## mrsw94

That looks so cool!!  I've NEVER been at Christmas.  I can't wait!!!

I'm pretty sure that is the Candlelight Processsional night, but I could be wrong.  I think because there is so much set-up, they do the parade early...


----------



## figment_jii

mrsw94 said:


> I'm pretty sure that is the Candlelight Processsional night, but I could be wrong.  I think because there is so much set-up, they do the parade early...



I concur...CP is slated for the 8th and 9th.  It'll tie up much of Main Street, especially in the hub area, so I suspect they run the parade early, then get set up for CP.


----------



## Sherry E

*1.  I just added the dates for the Gingerbread Workshop at the Jazz Kitchen to page 1 (in both post #2 and in the post for Downtown Disney/Hotels of the Disneyland Resort).  Thanks to DIS'er Morgan M for finding it out and mentioning it in another thread.  I am subscribed to the general Ralph Brennan's newsletter but had not yet received anything with dates for the Gingerbread Workshop.  They haven't made the announcement yet, but they answered Morgan's question about the Workshop on Facebook and listed the 4 dates.


2.  I am so excited that the Hallmark Channel Countdown to Christmas begins in a few days!  (TK, that is most definitely dancing banana-worthy!)  I have talked about this Countdown almost as much as I've talked about Dreyer's Peppermint Ice Cream!  My holiday season just wouldn't be complete without that 2-month marathon!  It will start on Friday afternoon, and then all day Saturday and Sunday (for two months!!!) there will be random Hallmark holiday movies running, with a new movie debuting every Saturday night and on some Sunday nights.  I think there may even be some movies on during the week too.  Some of my favorites, such as "Most Wonderful Time of Year," "Farewell, Mr. Kringle," "Mrs. Miracle" and "Trading Christmas," will be airing at some point.  

The movies are all predictable, corny and good-natured (some are romantic comedy-type holiday movies, while others are more serious in nature, but all have a happy ending), but turning on the channel and leaving it on as background noise is like enveloping myself in a cozy, warm Christmas blanket! *





blue888 said:


> Loving all these photos!  I should really look through my photos from the last time I was at DL. I think it was in 2002? Is it bad I don't remember the year, lol.
> 
> 
> It is so exciting that everyone's travel dates are getting closer and closer!
> 
> 
> Do you guys find you use the pools a lot in December? I remember it being quite warm when I was there last time.  We will be coming from freezing winter temps, so I'm guessing it will feel really warm to us



*blue888 --*

I never use the pool at the hotel but when I have peeked at the pools in the past, a good number of people seemed to be swimming.  I'm sure the pools are heated nicely, so as long as it's not raining or as long as it's not 30 degrees or something I would expect that there will be people in the pools.

I have experienced very warm December days at DLR -- I remember one day that was 90 degrees and other days have been in the 70s or 80's.  On the other hand, I have also experienced days in the 50's, with a strong wind chill factor so it felt colder than in the 50s (I love that weather!).  There have been other times when it has been raining for days on end.  



mom2rtk said:


> OK Sherry, I finally came up for air!
> 
> We're staying at PPH and will be in DL on Sunday the 8th!  I'd love to get a chance to meet you! Right now I'm hoping we can schedule the tour and Fantasmic Dessert seating that day, but I'm sure we can fight our way through the crowds to find you at some point!



*Janet --*

You, Kathy and I will all be at the same place!  We should all meet by the tree in the lobby for a group picture or something.  I'm not sure where ashnjam and ddwlms are staying but they'll be there on 12/8 too.

egritz and Lucrezia are there the next day.





ddwlms said:


> I was gonna say "lurker here" but I haven't even had time to lurk lately!  I am so not caught up with this thread.  I did go back a little bit and absolutely loved the pictures of the DCA letters.  Thanx to everyone who posted them.  We were in Sacramento a couple weekends ago and I had to twist arms to get our group to detour to see the letters.  (Pathetic Disney fans, my friends are.)
> 
> Also caught that Sherry will be at the parks on 12/8 and 12/9.  We will be there those days.  Would love to run into you.  I'll be with a large group, so I don't know how feasible it would be to hook up if there is a planned meet and greet, but if you see 2 40-something year old average looking white parents, with 2 adorable Chinese girls (no bias here) (ages 9 and 11) please say hi.  I would love to thank you personally for all the effort you go to helping us addicts get our Disneyland fix.
> 
> 39 more days!!!



Hi, *DebraDi*! 

Welcome!

I haven't seen you around the board in a while.  Did you know that I deleted my TR thread?  (I mention that only because I know you were subscribed to it at one point.)

Thank you for the kind words.  That's very sweet of you.  I have a feeling -- now that I see how many of my Superthread people are going to be there at the same time -- I will end up running into someone.  I have seen other DIS'ers coming to or from the PPH in the past, even though I didn't stop them to ask them if they were who I knew they were!  I think that fellow DIS'er Escape2Disney said she saw me last year as well.

I don't know yet if I will be solo on 12/8, but I will be with 3 other DIS'ers for a couple of hours on 12/9, in the mid-to-late afternoon.




DisneyJamieCA said:


> First theme I can't participate in
> 
> But in good news, I booked the Holiday  Tour & Discover the Magic Tours today! For those who were asking, at least during Thanksgiving week, the tour times (for the Holiday Tour) are 11:45am & 3pm.



*Jamie --*

I finally stumped you with a theme!  There are more mini-themes coming up every day through Sunday, and I am positive you will have photos for at least a few of them.

Are you doing both tours on the same day, or did you break them up over a couple of days?



Pinup Mommy said:


> Everyone's pictures are great!!! They are really helping in building the excitement!!!
> 
> Christmas is so close, was at the park this weekend and there is snow on Sleeping Beauty's Castle and some of the holiday merchandise is out, and I have to add I am loving the current weather here in SoCal



*Pinup Mommy --*

Christmas is really coming up at warp speed.  It is crazy to think about how quickly time has passed this year alone.  I can remember back to when we first saw the holiday and Halloween Time dates in the Annual Pass _Backstage Pass_ newsletter.  And now, here we are, about to go into November.  It is not an exaggeration to say that December 25th will seem like it is here in the blink of an eye.

I don't know if you saw it but last week I mentioned having a long chat with a CM on the phone at DLR, and we talked about the snow being on the Castle.  She was saying that it is necessary for DLR to start putting up some of the holiday stuff even before Halloween Time ends, just because of the level of work and detail that has to go into the decorating process.  

So they try to do it in a way that makes sense.  Rather than sticking Christmas trees up in random places before 10/31, they try to do things that will not impact the actual Halloween Time decor too much.  One thing they do is put the snow on the Castle, to kind of signal that the seasons and weather are about to change and hint at the magical holidays to come.  She also pointed out that there is snow in certain parts of the U.S. and Europe at this time of year, so it is not unheard of to see snow appearing here and there.  The problem is that people see the snow and their minds instantly go to "December 25th."  They don't think "The seasons are changing," they think "Why are there Christmas decorations up when the holiday is not until 12/25?"

I've been loving the days that are in the 60-degree range!  There are still too many days that are in the 80s or so, and that doesn't feel right for this time of year -- well, it feels like it feels in SoCal, but it doesn't feel like it should feel in late October.

However, at least I am not about to faint from the heat like I was last month and a couple of months ago.  I am hoping that at some point before the year is out, we get a nice 50-degree day here and there, with some wind.


----------



## crystal1313

Sherry E said:


> Speaking of which, *crystal1313*, you were the one to whom I was referring in my mini-theme post earlier.  I knew you had Candlelight photos, and I hoped you'd get them in on time!  You have earned TWO entries into the random draw for your mini-daily theme contribution.  Anyone who posts photos for any of the daily mini-themes on the day they go up will receive TWO entries!!



Thank you Sherry!!


----------



## Sherry E

figment_jii said:


> I concur...CP is slated for the 8th and 9th.  It'll tie up much of Main Street, especially in the hub area, so I suspect they run the parade early, then get set up for CP.



The CP is on 12/7 and 12/8 -- not on 12/9.  I know that was a mistake, but all it takes is one incorrect date posted to send folks into a panic, leaving me to step in and be the voice of reason and do damage control!

I have all of the pertinent holiday season-related dates (that I am aware of thus far) listed in post #2 on page 1 of this thread.


----------



## mom2rtk

Well, crud. It's just starting to dawn on me why no evening parade on the 8th. Main Street will be tied up with the CP. Which totally kills the plan I've had in my mind from day 1. I wanted to do the tour that day when the park was so crowded, then have reserved seating for the parade. Now it appears that if I want the reserved seating in front of Small World all lit up I'll have to choose another day. And I just don't know if I want to give up time on a slower crowd day to do the tour.

This is what I absolutely hate about them not releasing park hours until the last minute.


----------



## siskaren

Sherry E said:


> I forgot to mention that I saw my first holiday commercial today!  I could swear that I didn't see any holiday ads until 10/31 last year, but Petco (or was it Pet Smart?) got a jump start on the holiday ads!  Wheeeeeee!  The holidays are coming up fast! Ho ho ho!!



I saw my first one yesterday for Best Buy.


----------



## crystal1313

So DH and I are seriously considering a trip in December (seriously considering=more then likely, we will go).  This is our situation.  We don't want to pull DS5 out of school.  And DH doesn't have a lot of vacation hours.  He works at a college and is off the 2 weeks of Christmas and New Years.  We also have DS4.  So here is my question to all of you:

Would you go to DL for one day on the 14th?

or

Would you brave the crazy crowds and go more then one day, Dec 21-23.

We go a lot, so I'm not terrible concerned about the crowds.  I just don't want to feel like I will lose my kids in a huge grid lock mess (i.e. the villains event on 9/13)  We have gone every year since DS5 was born so I really don't want to give up the tradition.......Can't wait to hear all your opinions!


----------



## Sherry E

*beckykarstetter --*

Thank you so much for posting the link to the new IASWH Parks Blog.  I have added it to the Seasonal Events post on page 1.  As I've been saying recently, every time I think I've got the first page all updated for at least a few days, along comes another Blog or piece of info to add.

While the new little show on the IASWH facade every 15 minutes looks very cool, I am hoping that this show is not going to replace the beautiful colored lights.  Last year those lights seemed brighter and more vivid than ever -- almost as if the bulbs had been replaced -- but I would hate to lose any of that 'wow' factor for the show that looks to be made up of projections.

IASWH usually soft opens a few days before the season begins, but the Parks Blog said that this new show was starting on 11/12.  I wonder if maybe the ride (and hopefully the colored lights) will begin on 11/8 while the show won't start until 11/12??  I am just thinking aloud...




siskaren said:


> I saw my first one yesterday for Best Buy.



*siskaren --*

I think I may have just seen that one too, earlier today.  And then there was yet another holiday ad -- for some store I wouldn't have associated with holiday ads but I can't recall which store it was -- that I saw after the first one I saw the other day.



crystal1313 said:


> So DH and I are seriously considering a trip in December (seriously considering=more then likely, we will go).  This is our situation.  We don't want to pull DS5 out of school.  And DH doesn't have a lot of vacation hours.  He works at a college and is off the 2 weeks of Christmas and New Years.  We also have DS4.  So here is my question to all of you:
> 
> Would you go to DL for one day on the 14th?
> 
> or
> 
> Would you brave the crazy crowds and go more then one day, Dec 21-23.
> 
> We go a lot, so I'm not terrible concerned about the crowds.  I just don't want to feel like I will lose my kids in a huge grid lock mess (i.e. the villains event on 9/13)  We have gone every year since DS5 was born so I really don't want to give up the tradition.......Can't wait to hear all your opinions!



*crystal1313 --*

Hmmm... Well, like you, I wouldn't want to give up the tradition -- especially at a time of year that is so beautiful and filled with things to see and do at DLR.  

I tend to think that more days are always going to be better than just one day.  December 14th is a Saturday, so it will be crowded anyway, I think.  December 21-23 is always going to be crowded and busy because it's so close to Christmas, and because it's a weekend when people are arriving in droves, but you'll still get 2.5 or 3 days out of it.

I'd be interested to hear what others say.  I know that I stopped going on the weekend before Christmas after my 2009 experience, because it was just too crowded for my liking (and I just wasn't expecting it to be after the previous years' experiences, so I was not prepared).  However, one day only is not to my liking either -- especially when all of this stuff is happening in DCA and in DL.

I think I will lean towards 12/21 - 12/23, even though it will be crowded.  I don't think it will be Unleash the Villains-level crazy, but it will be very, very busy!


----------



## julieheyer

Woohoo!! It's getting closer!! 39 days? Really?!! Yay!!!


Sherry-we will probably in the parks that Sunday too! We're talking about coming a few days early so dh can enjoy Sun and Mon in the parks with us, then we get a few more days after he flies home . 

Not sure if we're doing DL or DCA the 8th, but if you set a time/place I can try to say hello too!! It'd be fun to meet Disers in real life!!

I've got some outdated Halloween time pics, do they count? I need to go find them to post them.

I only have CP pics from WDW. I doubt we'll be able to see it this year either, too crowded for me, I get a bit agitated in crowds . And the fam won't hang in there for it either...maybe we can hear some of it from down main St?


----------



## Sherry E

julieheyer said:


> Woohoo!! It's getting closer!! 39 days? Really?!! Yay!!!
> 
> 
> Sherry-we will probably in the parks that Sunday too! We're talking about coming a few days early so dh can enjoy Sun and Mon in the parks with us, then we get a few more days after he flies home .
> 
> Not sure if we're doing DL or DCA the 8th, but if you set a time/place I can try to say hello too!! It'd be fun to meet Disers in real life!!
> 
> I've got some outdated Halloween time pics, do they count? I need to go find them to post them.
> 
> I only have CP pics from WDW. I doubt we'll be able to see it this year either, too crowded for me, I get a bit agitated in crowds . And the fam won't hang in there for it either...maybe we can hear some of it from down main St?



*Julie --*

Wow!  There are a lot of us who are going to be there at the same time (or within a couple of days of each other)!  As it gets closer to the dates and we all have a sense of exactly what we're doing, maybe we can pull together some sort of organized quick meet (I say quick because I know we will all be busily enjoying the parks in our first couple of days).

Sure -- because it's Halloween week, and because there are some Halloween Time things that no longer exist, they can work into the Holidays Gone By theme for this week!  A lot of people consider Halloween to be the unofficial start to the holiday season, so go for it!


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

We are doing the Holiday Tour on Wed (11/27) and the Discover the Magic Tour on Friday (11/29). The Discover the Magic Tour is only offered Fri, Sat & Sun, in case anybody is interested. 

We are down to 25 days until our trip!


----------



## mom2rtk

Sherry E said:


> *
> 
> Janet --
> 
> You, Kathy and I will all be at the same place!  We should all meet by the tree in the lobby for a group picture or something.  I'm not sure where ashnjam and ddwlms are staying but they'll be there on 12/8 too.
> 
> egritz and Lucrezia are there the next day.
> 
> *


*

I agree. I'd love to meet by the PPH tree! *


----------



## pattyduke34

I have a couple of the set up getting ready right before..


----------



## ksromack

beckykarstetter said:


> More awesome holiday magic!
> 
> http://disneyparks.disney.go.com/bl...its-a-small-world-holiday-at-disneyland-park/


How fun!  Each time I read something about the goings on I get more excited.....I've been busy making baby shower invitations for my niece/god child, which will take place while we are gone to California.....trying to get some scrapbooking of last year's trip done...playing with my Silhouette.....i've purposefully been trying to fill up my time so I don't get all freaky about our trip.  The countdown app says I have 32 days!  Wondering when is too soon to start driving my co-workers crazy.  lol!



mom2rtk said:


> I agree. I'd love to meet by the PPH tree!


We'll definitely have to decide on a time......i like the idea of the PPH tree 

Sherry, the lightning round this week is only for pictures, right?  No code words during the daily rounds?  Will the daily themes be required to be listed for this part of the competition?


----------



## Sherry E

*pattyduke34* earned TWO more entries for her quick posting of the photos for the mini-theme.  A new mini-theme is coming tomorrow!




ksromack said:


> We'll definitely have to decide on a time......i like the idea of the PPH tree
> 
> Sherry, the lightning round this week is only for pictures, right?  No code words during the daily rounds?  Will the daily themes be required to be listed for this part of the competition?



*Kathy --*

There are code words for all of the themes, including the daily mini-themes!  Muahahahahahaha!!  Don't look in the same spot each time -- I may put the code word in a different place in my theme intro posts, just to mix it up a bit.  All of the themes -- there will be 20 in total by the time we get to the Holiday Cornucopia on Monday, 11/4 -- will be required to be listed as part of the code word challenge, along with all of the code words!


----------



## Pesky

Okay, I need some recs of what to watch in the Hallmark Channel countdown to Christmas.  Definitely Mrs. Miracle but what else is good to catch?  There are some new ones that look good.  Need to fill up my DVR on Thursday as I have a conference this weekend!  Hope the hotel gets the Hallmark Channel.


----------



## Sherry E

Pesky said:


> Okay, I need some recs of what to watch in the Hallmark Channel countdown to Christmas.  Definitely Mrs. Miracle but what else is good to catch?  There are some new ones that look good.  Need to fill up my DVR on Thursday as I have a conference this weekend!  Hope the hotel gets the Hallmark Channel.



*Pesky -*-

_Mrs. Miracle_ with James Van Der Beek and Doris Roberts is a good one in that extra sweet-with-a-hint-of-Christmas-magic way.

My favorites:

_Farewell, Mr. Kringle_ (with Ben Stiller's wife and the girl who played Marcia Brady in the "Brady Bunch" movies, Christine Taylor) is on Hallmark on 11/5 and 11/6.

_Most Wonderful Time of Year_ (with Henry Winkler and Brooke Burns, who used to be on "Baywatch") is on this weekend and next week.  It's a nice romantic Christmas comedy, and Henry is the comic relief.

_Trading Christmas_ (with Faith Ford from "Murphy Brown") is on 11/7.



Also on Hallmark this weekend:

_Matchmaker Santa_ with Lacey Chabert is pretty good.  

_Naughty or Nice_ with Hilarie Burton, Meredith Baxter and her TV husband from "Family Ties," Michael Gross, and Jessica Tuck from "True Blood," is quite good.  A magic book goes awry and chaos ensues.

On the serious side of things... _A Christmas Visitor_ with William Devane and Meredith Baxter is a more somber movie, but very good - and it has a happy ending.  

_A Christmas Wish_ with Kristy Swanson is quite sad for a while, but has a happy, tearful ending.



I know that *tksbaskets* really enjoyed _Hitched for the Holidays_, with Joey Lawrence.

Another good one is _The Christmas Pageant_ with Melissa Gilbert.

_Moonlight & Mistletoe_ with Tom Arnold and Candace Cameron Bure is pretty decent.



The following movies are not Hallmark movies, but they are just like what you'd find on Hallmark and they are worth watching if they should pop up this season on other cable channels (I have found them on some obscure channels that I'd never heard of, along with Lifetime or ABC Family).  Who knows where they might be airing this year:

_Christmas Angel_, with Della Reese, Teri Polo and Kevin Sorbo (a more somber film with a happy ending).

_The 12 Wishes of Christmas_, with Elisa Donovan (lighthearted fare).

_The 12 Men of Christmas_, with Kristin Chenoweth (a fun movie).

_The 12 Dates of Christmas_, starring Amy Smart, which Taylor/tayalltheway mentioned in his "life report."

_Christmas Town_, with Patrick Muldoon, who used to be on "Melrose Place."


----------



## mrsw94

I'm not sure if this is the best place to post this, so Sherry if you need to delete, please do.  I was wondering if someone who is going in November (but after the Holiday season starts) might be willing to send me some maps?  I'd be happy to send you a stamped envelope.  (I know paying for things on the Dis isn't allowed).  
We are surprising our kids aged 5 & 11 with a trip Dec 14-17 and I'd love to include a set of park maps for each in the box they will open the morning we leave.  The 5 year old especially loves maps and I think it might help entertain him on the 7+ hour car ride! 
Thanks so much!!

Already got a response from @Mjmdiva.  Thanks so much for the Pixie Magic!!


----------



## jonahsmommy

I would love to send you some maps. We will be there from Monday, November 11-16. I will get your addy when we get back.


----------



## JediMasterNerd

crystal1313 said:


> ...Would you go to DL for one day on the 14th?
> 
> or
> 
> Would you brave the crazy crowds and go more then one day, Dec 21-23.



Personally, I agree with Sherry... If you go for only 1 day you have to cram everything you want to do into that one day --- and there's so much to see! If you go for multiple days then you're not as rushed to catch it all and if there are crowds you aren't as worried about it with the extra time.

J.


----------



## ddwlms

Sherry E said:


> Hi, *DebraDi*!
> 
> Welcome!
> 
> I haven't seen you around the board in a while.  Did you know that I deleted my TR thread?  (I mention that only because I know you were subscribed to it at one point.)
> 
> Thank you for the kind words.  That's very sweet of you.  I have a feeling -- now that I see how many of my Superthread people are going to be there at the same time -- I will end up running into someone.  I have seen other DIS'ers coming to or from the PPH in the past, even though I didn't stop them to ask them if they were who I knew they were!  I think that fellow DIS'er Escape2Disney said she saw me last year as well.
> 
> I don't know yet if I will be solo on 12/8, but I will be with 3 other DIS'ers for a couple of hours on 12/9, in the mid-to-late afternoon.



I noticed a couple of days ago that your trip thread link was not in your signature and was wondering about that.  I assumed there was just some temporary construction going on.  Does this mean that the thread is gone forever?  I still went back to it every now and then to either catch up, or to show off your pictures of BM.  -to friends my age (47) because it's cool, or to my grown daughters so they can mock us.  

We're staying across the street at DI&S.  I have too many people to afford a DLR hotel this trip .  -however, I got a pin offer in the mail, and was half tempted to book a night or two away from the group for just DH and I.  Still pondering that one.  At any rate, if a group meets at the PH I might be able to steal away and come join.


----------



## Sherry E

_*Its Wednesday, which means its time for another theme in the rapid fire Daily Countdown to the holiday season!!!!*_




*13 Days Until the
Holiday Season Begins at Disneyland Resort!!!! *​

_*Each day this week  from Tuesday, October 29th through Sunday, November 3rd  there will be a new Disneyland Resort holiday mini-theme!!  Unlike the weekly themes, the photos for the daily mini-themes may only be posted on the days the themes go up in order to earn entries into the random draw to win the $25 Disney gift card.  If you dont have photos to fit the daily themes, check back on the following day as there will be a new theme posted every morning (times may differ).  

The weekly theme  which is currently Disneyland Resort - Holidays Gone By  is still active and open for photos from now through Sunday, November 3, 2013.

Several people may have photos to fit the daily mini-themes, but will they be able to post them in time to earn an entry?  Lets see if everyone can rise to the challenge and get their photos for the daily themes in on time.  Muahahahahahahaha!  Anyone who can get his/her photos in on the days the mini-daily themes go up [by 11:59 p.m., Pacific Standard Time] will receive TWO entries for each entry / contribution!!

Anyone who is not able to get photos posted on the day of each mini-theme but would still like to post the photos may do so when we get to our final weekly theme -- Holiday Cornucopia (on Monday, November 4th).


Sowhat will be our fifteenth overall theme (and second daily theme) of 2013?  In the spotlight today are the beautiful, decorative and/or fragrant accents to the season *_





*In the Spotlight Today...

HOLIDAY FLOWERS & PLANTS!!!*​




_* I think its time for a burst of holiday color, dont you?!  

One of the things that Disneyland Resort is famous for is its green thumb.  During any month at Disneyland Resort  but especially during the autumn and winter holidays - you will notice that vibrantly colored flowers and plants are used to pack a powerful seasonal punch.  The code word for today is: mistletoe.  Disneylands gardeners and designers work year-round (and round the clock) on the proper creative placement and upkeep of these botanical gems, including the topiaries, the parterres, the trees and a few very dramatic flower bedsbut theres no denying that at Christmas time they make the boldest statements.

The horticultural elements of the Resort are almost as impressive as every other meticulous detail.  Stunning, eye-catching floral arrangements and lush plants dot the landscapes of the parks, serving to not only play a role in the overall theme of the designated areas but also to complement seasonal décor.  (Even the artificial flowers are beautiful!)

From the floral Mickey that greets visitors when they pass through the turnstiles at Disneylands entrance, to the flowers surrounding the Partners statue, to the striking poinsettias located around the hotels - holiday colors are abundant during the Christmas season!!

Today, lets stop and smell the roses and post our photos of Holiday Flowers and/or Plants!!!!
*_ 


_* 


September 2013


Because Halloween is tomorrow 














September 2011









December 2012



At the Candlelight Ceremony stage, yellow poinsettias were used as accents








Some of the most beautiful, fresh flowers I have ever seen at DLR were located at the front of the CP stage.  The colors were so vibrant and vivid in person

































Main Street poinsettias
















November 2012


Buena Vista Street poinsettias













Cars Land popped with color near the Cozy Cone









December 2011




































































*_​




_* 

Please feel free to post your Holiday Flowers & Plants photos today only.  A new daily mini-theme will go up tomorrow, Thursday, October 31, 2013.  

Also, please continue to post your Holidays Gone By pictures all week long (through Sunday, November 3rd, 2013), if you have them. *_


----------



## Goofy_Mom

I'll be giving this thread a couple once overs shortly, and watching closely the week after Thanksgiving because. . . that time next year is our next vacation! We're going the entire week cause we've noticed the weekday non-holiday week crowds are noticeably lighter than weekend crowds.


----------



## crystal1313

Sherry, does this count?





That's all I have!


----------



## soma151

Me and my wife grew up in Tracy..its a small world after all...


----------



## becd

OK, I know this has been asked before but not the way I specifically am so bear with me please

We are WDW veterans, and my DH who is a Disney freak is being kind enough to allow me to take my DS-6 twins to Disneyland by myself for their first trip.  We arrive Thanksgiving night and leave the following Monday evening (11/28-12/1).

Now here is my question:  One of the twins loves ALL things related to Walt and absolutely is obsessed with IASW (he loves the idea of all of the different countries).  In fact, he is the main reason we are going because, let's be honest, the IASW is WDW is a mere shadow of the original at DLR and there is definitely nothing special about it at Christmas.  The other one is not in to IASW at all, but loves Disney.  

Sooooo, here is my question:  Given our limited time and the fact we have never done DLR, combined with my sons' ages, is the Holiday Tour something you vets think they would enjoy, or do you think our time would be better spent  seeing the parks?


----------



## ksromack

becd said:


> OK, I know this has been asked before but not the way I specifically am so bear with me please
> 
> We are WDW veterans, and my DH who is a Disney freak is being kind enough to allow me to take my DS-6 twins to Disneyland by myself for their first trip.  We arrive Thanksgiving night and leave the following Monday evening (11/28-12/1).
> 
> Sooooo, here is my question:  Given our limited time and the fact we have never done DLR, combined with my sons' ages, is the Holiday Tour something you vets think they would enjoy, or do you think our time would be better spent  seeing the parks?


We are WDW vets as well and this coming trip is our first time at DLR.  We are definitely doing the Holiday Tour.  Especially since you may be limited and given the fact that one of your sons loves IASW.....I think it's a good option for you.  For us, just the reserved SEATS for the parade makes it worth it.  The FP IASW and Haunted Mansion rides is just icing on the cake.  I'm imagining that part of the actual tour is similar to Epcot holiday skits in that history of celebrating the holidays is mentioned....I may be wrong in regards to that.  I'm really looking forward to the tour!


----------



## PHXscuba

Ok, here are my "holidays gone by" entries, in honor of Halloween! 
















PHXscuba


----------



## funatdisney

Just a few pictures to fit today's theme:













I could have posted these yesterday, but I got too busy to post. Maybe that is a good thing. I think these fit today's theme better:


----------



## pattyduke34

ok Sherry..keeping me on my toes here!  lol


----------



## RuthieT

couple questions... What is the Holiday Tour? and will the Mad Tea party be going on in December?


----------



## figment_jii

RuthieT said:


> couple questions... What is the Holiday Tour? and will the Mad Tea party be going on in December?



The Holiday Tour is a walking tour that showcases some of the holiday decorations and element around the parks.  Sherry has the links to most of the info on the first page of this thread, but here is the link to the tour:
https://disneyland.disney.go.com/events-tours/holiday-time-at-disneyland/

By Mad Tea Party do you mean the ride at DL or the street entertainment event at DCA?  Mad T Party (at DCA) will continue to run (weekends initially) and they'll even have some holiday elements.  The Mad Tea Party (teacup ride) should be up and running as well; it's not listed on the refurb list for Nov/Dec.


----------



## blue888

Gorgeous photos! I can't wait to see all the flower and plant arrangements!

I got information that the Disney Floral and Gifts Christmas info will be on their website on Friday.

We are debating getting an in room celebration of some sort. We hadn't planned on doing any presents this year, so we were thinking this might be a neat way to celebrate.  I know my daughters would love it! Has anyone here ever done a celebration? Or gotten a delivery from them?  Or done their own? Reviews?  I've been reading some threads on it, but there doesn't seem to be a lot of reviews of the Christmas ones.


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

None of mine are particularly "Christmas-y" but were all technically taken during the holiday season


----------



## Luisa

Have I made it in time for today's? Trying to work out the time difference in my head!


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

Luisa said:
			
		

> Have I made it in time for today's? Trying to work out the time difference in my head!
> http://s80.photobucket.com/user/MoonstonesDream/media/image-20.jpg.html



I think so. The time stamp on your post shows 11:47pm, PST!


----------



## JediMasterNerd

Wasn't sure if the mini-Theme deadline was at midnight or any time before the next mini-theme is posted... Regardless, here's the main holiday plant (other than Christmas Trees, Wreaths and everyday plants) that I have - sorry if it is outside the timeframe   . I really love this Poinsettia, they are full of color and look great.






J.


----------



## jacs1234

becd said:


> OK, I know this has been asked before but not the way I specifically am so bear with me please
> 
> We are WDW veterans, and my DH who is a Disney freak is being kind enough to allow me to take my DS-6 twins to Disneyland by myself for their first trip.  We arrive Thanksgiving night and leave the following Monday evening (11/28-12/1).
> 
> Now here is my question:  One of the twins loves ALL things related to Walt and absolutely is obsessed with IASW (he loves the idea of all of the different countries).  In fact, he is the main reason we are going because, let's be honest, the IASW is WDW is a mere shadow of the original at DLR and there is definitely nothing special about it at Christmas.  The other one is not in to IASW at all, but loves Disney.
> 
> Sooooo, here is my question:  Given our limited time and the fact we have never done DLR, combined with my sons' ages, is the Holiday Tour something you vets think they would enjoy, or do you think our time would be better spent  seeing the parks?



My children at 6' and even now at 13, 11, 9 and 7 wouldn't get much from the holiday tour, and i wouldnt take them on it.  i enjoyed it when i went child free though, but my kids would have gotten bored.  lots of talking and walking, although interesting to me, would not have been interesting to them. We are doing the discover the magic tour with them this year though.


----------



## mom2rtk

A couple questions now that park hours are showing up  for our trip dates and I'm having to swap things around:

1) The park calendar does not show any EE parks for 12/8, 12/9, and 12/10. I'm not used to monitoring the DLR calendar. Can I assume that's because those are the most recent days added and they will add EE for those days?

2) We were thinking of doing Fantasmic dessert seating Sunday 12/9. But we were initially going to stay in that park all day. Now we're thinking of hopping over to DCA for the afternoon. Any guesses on how hard it would be to fight through the CP crowds to get to Fantasmic in time that night? What time do they even do CP?


----------



## egritz

mom2rtk said:


> A couple questions now that park hours are showing up  for our trip dates and I'm having to swap things around:
> 
> 1) The park calendar does not show any EE parks for 12/8, 12/9, and 12/10. I'm not used to monitoring the DLR calendar. Can I assume that's because those are the most recent days added and they will add EE for those days?



If I remember correctly when I watched them release the hours for the first week of December (thinking the 2nd week will be the same) they didn't have the EE hours listed either...but not they are there. I'm not freaking out....yet. We are currently planning for EE on Tuesday 12/10 for DL.

And now that I think of it I'm even more confident - we have an ADR for Plaza Inn on Thursday 12/12 at 8:10 & the schedule shows park opening at 9am (and it is a normal EE day)


----------



## ddwlms

mom2rtk said:


> 1) The park calendar does not show any EE parks for 12/8, 12/9, and 12/10. I'm not used to monitoring the DLR calendar. Can I assume that's because those are the most recent days added and they will add EE for those days?



I had just asked this same question here:

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=49968065&posted=1#post49968065

Sounds like egritz is correct.


----------



## mom2rtk

egritz said:


> If I remember correctly when I watched them release the hours for the first week of December (thinking the 2nd week will be the same) they didn't have the EE hours listed either...but not they are there. I'm not freaking out....yet. We are currently planning for EE on Tuesday 12/10 for DL.
> 
> And now that I think of it I'm even more confident - we have an ADR for Plaza Inn on Thursday 12/12 at 8:10 & the schedule shows park opening at 9am (and it is a normal EE day)





ddwlms said:


> I had just asked this same question here:
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=49968065&posted=1#post49968065
> 
> Sounds like egritz is correct.



Thanks guys! EE was one of the big reasons I ponied up the extra to stay onsite. I was assuming it would be added later, but have to admit I did panic for half a moment there. 

We're from the central time zone, and I have a terrible time sleeping after about 5 AM as it is. Throw me into the Pacific time zone and I'm usually just a mess (especially just weeks after the time change). So I really want that extra hour of park time. Chances are I will have been up for an hour once it gets here anyway!


----------



## Sherry E

The calendar updates slowly.  Disney does not put all of the info on it at one time, and sometimes things change from day to day.  For example, first they had the Winter Village in DTD starting on 11/11 -- and I added it to the list of dates in post #2 -- and then, all of a sudden, it changed to 11/14.  Also, at one point IASWH was set to begin on 11/8, according to the calendar, and it may still soft open on that date but now the Parks Blog says it will begin on 11/12.  

The Extra Magic Hour, however, is available for every day of your onsite hotel stay, Janet, in whichever park is having it that day, whether it appears on the calendar or not.  That is one of the perks of staying onsite.

There is nothing to panic or worry about -- unless Disneyland just cancels the holiday season entirely (in which case, you will see a very angry Sherry E!).  When are we going to get past the panic/worry/fear/nervousness stage and get excited for our trips, hmmmmm????? 

As Mr. Roarke used to say on the old show, _Fantasy Island_, "Smiles, everyone, smiles!"


----------



## mom2rtk

Sherry E said:


> The calendar updates slowly.  Disney does not put all of the info on it at one time, and sometimes things change from day to day.  For example, first they had the Winter Village in DTD starting on 11/11 -- and I added it to the list of dates in post #2 -- and then, all of a sudden, it changed to 11/14.  Also, at one point IASWH was set to begin on 11/8, according to the calendar, and it may still soft open on that date but now the Parks Blog says it will begin on 11/12.
> 
> The Extra Magic Hour, however, is available for every day of your onsite hotel stay, Janet, in whichever park is having it that day, whether it appears on the calendar or not.  That is one of the perks of staying onsite.
> 
> There is nothing to panic or worry about -- unless Disneyland just cancels the holiday season entirely (in which case, you will see a very angry Sherry E!).  When are we going to get past the panic/worry/fear/nervousness stage and get excited for our trips, hmmmmm?????
> 
> As Mr. Roarke used to say on the old show, _Fantasy Island_, "Smiles, everyone, smiles!"



I actually was not in full panic mode yet.  I had a hunch that was the answer. And yes, I'm really am getting excited. Although I probably won't really relax and enjoy until I get my tour and fantasmic reservations wrapped up. I was just telling Katie this morning that if we were going to WDW we would have had this all set for some time. Heck, if we were going to WDW, we'd know by now what time we were riding Space, Splash and Thunder Mountains. (Sad, but true..... don't get me started on the absurdity of that!)

So would it be foolhardy to try and get back into DLR just for Fantasmic Sunday night? I already decided since we can't do the evening parade with the tour, we'll do that on Friday and do DCA Sunday afternoon. I'm not sure if I want to fight the CP crowds to get back in and all the way over to Fantasmic.  Do they set up an alternate entrance? Or are they really able to keep a lane open to get past the Train Station area?


----------



## Sherry E

_*It’s Thursday, which means it’s time for another theme in the rapid fire Daily Countdown to the holiday season!!!!*_



*…12 Days Until the
Holiday Season Begins at Disneyland Resort!!!! *​

_*Each day this week – from Tuesday, October 29th through Sunday, November 3rd – there will be a new Disneyland Resort holiday mini-theme!!  Unlike the weekly themes, the photos for the daily mini-themes may only be posted on the days the themes go up in order to earn entries into the random draw to win the $25 Disney gift card.  If you don’t have photos to fit the daily themes, check back on the following day as there will be a new theme posted every morning (times may differ).  

The weekly theme – which is currently Disneyland Resort - Holidays Gone By – is still active and open for photos from now through Sunday, November 3, 2013.

Several people may have photos to fit the daily mini-themes, but will they be able to post them in time to earn an entry?  Let’s see if everyone can rise to the challenge and get their photos for the daily themes in on time.  Muahahahahahahaha!  Anyone who can get his/her photos in on the days the mini-daily themes go up [by 11:59 p.m., Pacific Standard Time] will receive TWO entries for each entry / contribution!!

Anyone who is not able to get photos posted on the day of each mini-theme but would still like to post the photos may do so when we get to our final weekly theme -- Holiday Cornucopia (on Monday, November 4th).


So…what will be our sixteenth overall theme (and third daily theme) of 2013?  This time, it’s a double header theme that takes us into both Disneyland and California Adventure, as we search for bears and foxes and rabbits – oh my!*_





*In the Spotlight Today...

CRITTER COUNTRY & GRIZZLY PEAK!!!*​




_* Just a whisper away from Frontierland in Disneyland is the little woodsy hamlet of Critter Country, home to the endearing Winnie the Pooh and his friends, including Piglet, Tigger, Eeyore…and maybe a ‘Brer’ or two!  

As you can imagine, the Critters celebrate the holidays in their own unique way, and things are ever so slightly topsy-turvy here and there, such as, for example, the Christmas tree located in the Pooh Corner gift shop.  One version of the tree featured ornaments covered in ‘hunny’….but the pots from which that hunny was spilling were located below the ornaments, rather than above them.  (Ponder that for a moment.  What’s wrong with that picture?)  It’s a detail that implies things are charmingly askew in the Hundred Acre Wood.  Perhaps it was a rather blustery day when Pooh decorated his tree?

Folks who have been visiting Disneyland during the holiday season for years may remember that there used to be a sign/banner suspended above a pathway out of Critter Country that said “Merry Critters and Happy Pooh Year.”  The code word for today is: choir.  That banner mysteriously disappeared quite a while back, sadly (in fact, that would be a good photo entry into the current “Holidays Gone By” theme week).


Meanwhile, over in California Adventure, folks might be surprised to see a few Yuletide touches around Grizzly Peak.  While this land is not an elaborately decorated area like some of the other lands we have seen in this Countdown – and many people probably overlook the few bits of merriment that are there – the wreaths and garland are very theme-appropriate, with oars and other ‘rafting’ embellishments.

*_ 



_* 

Grizzly Peak


December 2012…













Uh oh!  Someone’s got a wreath on his head!  December 2011…



















December 2011 (pre-freshening up paint job of Rushin’ River Outfitters)…  Again, decorations, yes – and a cute, themed wreath too!  But how many people notice the decorations?













Redwood Creek Challenge Trail…










Critter Country


December 2012…


















I got a big hoot out of this very ‘holiday’-looking area in Critter Country last year (and yes, I am being sarcastic – it couldn’t look less holiday-ish if it tried!  It looks liked a field of flowers in the summer!)…















This tree in Pooh Corner in Critter Country is topped with a hive, from which “hunny” drips to coat the ornaments…












































December 2009…




























And, this is not part of the Theme Week nor the Mini-Theme Day, but Happy Halloween, Christmas thread peeps!!







*_​




_* 

Please feel free to post your Critter Country and Grizzly Peak photos today only.  A new daily mini-theme will go up tomorrow, Friday, November 1st, 2013.  

Also, please continue to post your Holidays Gone By pictures all week long (through Sunday, November 3rd, 2013), if you have them. *_


----------



## czmom

mom2rtk said:


> I actually was not in full panic mode yet.  I had a hunch that was the answer. And yes, I'm really am getting excited. Although I probably won't really relax and enjoy until I get my tour and fantasmic reservations wrapped up. I was just telling Katie this morning that if we were going to WDW we would have had this all set for some time.* Heck, if we were going to WDW, we'd know by now what time we were riding Space, Splash and Thunder Mountains. (Sad, but true..... don't get me started on the absurdity of that!)*




 Ugh. Oh so true.


----------



## crystal1313

My mini-theme photo:


----------



## pudinhd

This is one of my favorite pictures...


----------



## Mickeybell

Mini Theme Critter Country photo with our favorite, Pooh Bear!!!


----------



## mvf-m11c

Critter Country


----------



## dizneekrazee

Hi!!

Our holiday trip is quickly approaching, just 20 days to go. I know the parks will be decked out for the holidays, but what about the hotels? We are staying at GCH, and was hoping to see a nice, big tree in the lobby to surprise the kids!! (They think we are staying at PPH again).


----------



## Sherry E

*I've been super busy yesterday and today, and have not had a chance to post or reply as much as I usually would, so I just wanted to make sure everyone knows that I've logged all of the entries into the random draw (by way of weekly theme posts or mini-daily theme posts).  I haven't overlooked anyone!  In fact, I'm glad to see that we've had more entries into today's theme since I last checked in.

All of the mini-daily post entrants yesterday and today have earned TWO entries each for getting the photos in by the deadline (11:59 PST).  I gave JediMasterNerd one entry (even though he was late!!) just for trying to make it in on time, but next time -- post before midnight!!!

PHXscuba got another entry into the random draw for her weekly theme entry.

crystal1313 -- Yes, I guess that picture from yesterday's mini-theme counts.  It's not a Christmas tree, per se.  If it were a Christmas tree I would say that it doesn't work in the Holiday Flowers & Plants theme.  But it's basically a regular tree...which is a giant plant.*





dizneekrazee said:


> Hi!!
> 
> Our holiday trip is quickly approaching, just 20 days to go. I know the parks will be decked out for the holidays, but what about the hotels? We are staying at GCH, and was hoping to see a nice, big tree in the lobby to surprise the kids!! (They think we are staying at PPH again).



*dizneekrazee --*

The hotels' decorations are typically not up until Thanksgiving or the day after.  The GCH gets decorated first, then the DLH (but usually on the same day), then the PPH.

This year, because Thanksgiving is taking place so late in November and Hanukkah is also starting on that same date, I'm not sure if the decorators might make an extra effort to get the decorations up a bit early.  If so, it wouldn't be more than a few days early.  At the earliest, by the weekend before Thanksgiving but I think that's even a stretch.   In other words, if you're talking about being at DLR on November 20th, I think that will be too early for decorations.  It can't hurt to check the hotels because you never know, but I wouldn't count on it.


----------



## blue888

Anyone else excited to see what new details Disney is adding tomorrow?  They said to watch for more updates on Nov 1st!


----------



## pattyduke34

A few more here

ooppsss that did not work!  lol  hope this works...here they are..


----------



## JediMasterNerd

Boy, these themes make me realize how much we missed last year!! Of course we were always busy and saw and did so much, I guess you can't fit it all in within one visit. We never made it to Critter Country!!    But we did hit Grizzly Peak a LITTLE bit - though this photo does NOT contain the decorations that are part of the theme... I think I was just enthralled with LOOKING at everything that I didn't think about photos of the decorations! Oh well... Maybe I'll have something good for the next theme!






J.


----------



## Sherry E

_*Now that we are in November (and the Hallmark Channels Countdown to Christmas 2-month movie marathon begins tonight!), as far as Im concerned it is officially the holiday season (in my own mind, anyway)!  Some may not agree, but either way -- its Friday, which means its time for another theme in the rapid fire Daily Countdown to the holiday season at Disneyland Resort!!!!*_



*11 Days Until the
Holiday Season Begins at Disneyland Resort!!!! *​

_*Each day this week  from Tuesday, October 29th through Sunday, November 3rd  there has been or will be a new Disneyland Resort holiday mini-theme!!  Unlike the weekly themes, the photos for the daily mini-themes may only be posted on the days the themes go up in order to earn entries into the random draw to win the $25 Disney gift card.  If you dont have photos to fit the daily themes, check back on the following day as there will be a new theme posted every morning (times may differ).  

The weekly theme  which is currently Disneyland Resort - Holidays Gone By  is still active and open for photos from now through Sunday, November 3, 2013.

Several people may have photos to fit the daily mini-themes, but will they be able to post them in time to earn an entry?  Lets see if everyone can rise to the challenge and get their photos for the daily themes in on time.  Muahahahahahahaha!  Anyone who can get his/her pictures in on the days the mini-daily themes go up [by 11:59 p.m., Pacific Standard Time] will receive TWO entries for each photo contribution!!

Anyone who is not able to get photos posted on the day of each mini-theme but would still like to post the photos may do so when we get to our final weekly theme  Holiday Cornucopia (on Monday, November 4th).


Sowhat will be our seventeenth overall theme (and fourth daily theme) of 2013?  Yesterday we observed how critters of one variety celebrate Christmas at DLR.  Today, we observe how critters of a slightly different kind observe Christmas!!*_





*In the Spotlight Today...

A BUGS LAND!!!*​




_* Much like Toontown, New Orleans Square and Cars Land, the Christmas decorations you find in A Bugs Land in California Adventure are whimsically unlike any decorations you will find anywhere else in Disneyland Resort.  They are very specific to the theme of the land, and really could not fit with any other area of the Resort.  

As soon as you enter Fliks Fun Fair you see that the Bugs have been getting ready for the holidays, stringing up giant (to us) colored lights and setting up enormous ornaments.  Flik even puts on a special red suit for the occasion!  

You will notice that the seasonal touches in A Bugs Land are not overdone in that they are fairly minimal in the grand scheme of things  and in sharp contrast to other areas of Disneyland Resort  but they are minimal in an oversized way, of course!!  The code word for today is:  simple.  In other words, there are no Christmas trees taking center stage.  There are no reindeer prancing round the shrubbery.  There are no gingerbread houses or giant snowmen or snowflakes nestled in the foliage.  What is there, however, is very fitting to A Bugs Lands theme and it is enough to indicate that these kinds of critters love to celebrate the holiday season too!
*_ 



_* 

December 2011


Someone is wearing his Santa outfit (or at least part of it!)













Giant Christmas lights




























Giant ornaments



































Miscellaneous

























November 2012









With a certain menacing tower in the background







Someones hiding in the shadows 




*_​




_* 

Please feel free to post your Bugs Land photos today only.  A new daily mini-theme will go up tomorrow, Saturday, November 2nd, 2013.  

Also, please continue to post your Holidays Gone By pictures all week long (through Sunday, November 3rd, 2013, 11 p.m. PST), if you have them. *_


----------



## ksromack

Sherry E said:


> -- its Friday, which means its time for another theme in the rapid fire Daily Countdown to the holiday season at Disneyland Resort!!!!



Somebody is up early today!!!!!!

So, Sherry.......how do you make your TR in your siggy show up as a title and not a link?  I JUST started my TR from WDW from Dec 2012 and I don't know how to do that......

Here's a fun fact.....we'll be in DLR exactly a month from now.  Today I made my Holiday Tour reservation for Dec 1st, 3:45 (or maybe it was 3:30)?


----------



## mvf-m11c




----------



## ksromack

And lovely......a shooting at LAX, live reporting on our news.....it makes you wonder how many poor folks had flown in there for a trip to DLR/DCA?


----------



## Sherry E

ksromack said:


> Somebody is up early today!!!!!!
> 
> So, Sherry.......how do you make your TR in your siggy show up as a title and not a link?  I JUST started my TR from WDW from Dec 2012 and I don't know how to do that......
> 
> Here's a fun fact.....we'll be in DLR exactly a month from now.  Today I made my Holiday Tour reservation for Dec 1st, 3:45 (or maybe it was 3:30)?



*Kathy --*

Sadly, I am usually up early.  I don't think I could sleep in if I wanted to!  For one thing, these people who moved in above me earlier this year make a lot of noise and constantly wake me up in the middle of the night just by talking loudly at odd hours or stomping across the hard floor in boots or heels or whatever.  To be honest, that's one reason I'm looking forward to my DLR holiday visit -- I can sleep!  I can sleep without being awakened in the middle of the night by loud, obnoxious neighbors.  I will be sooooooo happy to get away from them for a brief time.

Sometimes I am able to get the themes posted to this thread earlier than other times, depending on what else I have to do around here, depending on whether or not my computer and browser are cooperating, and also depending on whether or not I have to pull all of the photos directly from Photobucket (which may be acting up) or can just go to one of my saved files and copy the links.  I try to never get the themes posted any later than 11:00 a.m., if at all possible, and usually not earlier than 7 a.m. -- but it can vary.

Anyway -- about your TR and linking it.  You have to use the "Insert Link" feature.  

1.  First, copy the direct link to the TR in the browser's address/search bar above.  

2.  Then type out the name of your TR in your signature or in the post where you want the title to show.  Highlight that title with your mouse and leave it highlighted.  

3.  Then, open up the Insert Link feature (when you open up any text box to post or reply, it is the icon directly between the Increase Indent feature and the Remove Link feature).  It's the icon with the globe and a link.  

4.  When that Insert Link box pops up, delete the http:// business that shows up in it because that will already be in the link to the TR that you copied.  Insert the link from your TR in that box and click OK.  Voila!  You will see that the link codes are now in brackets around the title of your TR, and the title will show in your signature instead of the actual link/address.




Here is your TR title/link the way you want it to look -- if you Quote this post, you will see the full link with codes the way you want it in the text box, and you can just copy and paste that into your signature if you have a hard time with Insert Link:

My FIRST trip report EVER: We're 2 Empty-Nesters on the Deluxe DDP! December 2012 trip to Orlando.....


----------



## ksromack

Sherry E said:


> Here is your TR title/link the way you want it to look -- if you Quote this post, you will see the full link with codes the way you want it in the text box, and you can just copy and paste that into your signature if you have a hard time with Insert Link:
> 
> My FIRST trip report EVER: We're 2 Empty-Nesters on the Deluxe DDP! December 2012 trip to Orlando.....



I did it!  Thank you!


----------



## ksromack

The holiday season really has arrived.....I just got an email from Starbucks saying that the RED cups are in......

Can you tell I'm off work today?  I should be doing something around the house...and yet, here I am.


----------



## Sherry E

*Bret* -- Great photos from A Bug's Land!  The time of night that you were there -- before the sky had completely gone dark -- lends itself well to some of the pictures.  You've got TWO more entries into the random draw for that contribution to the daily mini-theme.

*JediMasterNerd *and *pattyduke34* -- You each received two entries into the random draw for your Critter Country/Grizzly Peak contributions



ksromack said:


> The holiday season really has arrived.....I just got an email from Starbucks saying that the RED cups are in......
> 
> Can you tell I'm off work today?  I should be doing something around the house...and yet, here I am.



*Kathy --*

You mentioned the holiday season arriving and the Starbucks RED cups.  That means that they should have their peppermint drinks and brownies in stock around now.

You know, every year at this time -- for, say, the first 2-1/2 weeks of November -- I never know if it is 'safe' to wish anyone Happy Holidays, Happy Thanksgiving, Seasons Greetings, etc.  In my mind (as I stated in my theme entry earlier this morning), the holidays officially begin when November hits.  In my mind, if the Hallmark Channel Countdown to Christmas has begun, it's now the holiday season.  

I was already in unofficial holiday mode in October, but I think that November is really the time when it is acceptable to say "Happy Holidays!" at the grocery store or the bank, or the Subway shop around the corner!  I recall that last year I said it to someone in my building, and I think it must have been around November 6th or 7th.  He looked at me strangely, as if this was unheard of.  I said, "Too early?  I'm not sure."  He just mumbled something about getting food at McDonald's and then walked away.

I wonder if people don't like to hear Happy Holidays too early because it just reminds them that the really big holidays are coming up fast -- Thanksgiving and Christmas -- and they can't delay them.  I also wonder if people don't want to hear a holiday greeting before Veterans Day, if there is maybe some unspoken barrier prohibiting holiday wishes before 11/11.

On one occasion I said "Happy Holidays" to a PhotoPass photographer in DCA a couple of years back (in December), and a guy who was waiting to have his picture taken in line behind me said, loudly and with snark, "Merry Christmas!"  It wasn't like he was saying it to extend a festive greeting to me.  It was as if he was correcting me in a nasty way.  

I wanted to say, but didn't, "Hey, look, dude, _I_ celebrate Christmas.  I grew up celebrating Christmas.  I love Christmas songs.  I love Christmas trees.  I love Christmas TV specials and movies.  That's my holiday.  Therefore, I have no problem with people wishing me a Merry Christmas.  However, not all people celebrate Christmas.  Many people don't...but they may celebrate Thanksgiving.  They may celebrate Hanukkah.  They may celebrate New Year's Eve.  They may celebrate lesser-known holidays that fall within the November-December-early January time frame.  It's the general _holiday season_.  I don't know what each person celebrates, so I say 'Happy Holidays.'"

It used to be that people didn't like hearing "Merry Christmas" -- understandably, if they do not observe that holiday.  But is it now not even okay to say "Happy Holidays"?  I'm confused.  I don't know what it acceptable to say or not to say, and when it's acceptable to say it!


Yay!  You got the TR link worked out!  I didn't know how to do the link at first either (when I first joined this board).  I had to ask another DIS'er for help. 



Are you caught up with all of the themes and code words (without giving anything away)?  Including today's theme, you should have a list of 17 Themes and 17 code words so far.  There are 3 more coming:  2 more mini-themes, tomorrow and on Sunday, and then the final "Holiday Cornucopia" theme on Monday (which will be valid all next week).

So, really, the code word challenge winner _could_ win as soon as I put up the Holiday Cornucopia theme on Monday if he/she has been keeping a complete, accurate list of all of the themes and code words, in order, and if he/she has already figured out the song to which the code words belong.  I'm afraid that some folks may be anxious to get their post with the list in on Monday and may either overlook something they should have added in, or not double check to be sure the list is accurate, in order and complete. 

If the list has been kept complete and accurate up until Monday, and the song has already been secretly guessed, all it will take is speed -- the first person to post the complete and accurate list with the correct song is the one that wins.


----------



## mom2rtk

Sherry, I thought of you and your love of the holidays yesterday at Wal-Mart. I bought a small fiber optic tree to stuff in my suitcase to decorate our room. Here it was Halloween and I was buying a Christmas tree. The guy looked at the tree, then looked at me and just said "Really?"  I just looked at him and said "Yep. Really." 

I didn't get into the whole "I'm going to Disney and now that Halloween is over it seems so much closer" thing...... but I held my ground and bought the tree.


----------



## julieheyer

Sherry E said:


> Bret -- Great photos from A Bug's Land!  The time of night that you were there -- before the sky had completely gone dark -- lends itself well to some of the pictures.  You've got TWO more entries into the random draw for that contribution to the daily mini-theme.
> 
> JediMasterNerd and pattyduke34 -- You each received two entries into the random draw for your Critter Country/Grizzly Peak contributions
> 
> Kathy --
> 
> You mentioned the holiday season arriving and the Starbucks RED cups.  That means that they should have their peppermint drinks and brownies in stock around now.
> 
> You know, every year at this time -- for, say, the first 2-1/2 weeks of November -- I never know if it is 'safe' to wish anyone Happy Holidays, Happy Thanksgiving, Seasons Greetings, etc.  In my mind (as I stated in my theme entry earlier this morning), the holidays officially begin when November hits.  In my mind, if the Hallmark Channel Countdown to Christmas has begun, it's now the holiday season.
> 
> I was already in unofficial holiday mode in October, but I think that November is really the time when it is acceptable to say "Happy Holidays!" at the grocery store or the bank, or the Subway shop around the corner!  I recall that last year I said it to someone in my building, and I think it must have been around November 6th or 7th.  He looked at me strangely, as if this was unheard of.  I said, "Too early?  I'm not sure."  He just mumbled something about getting food at McDonald's and then walked away.
> 
> I wonder if people don't like to hear Happy Holidays too early because it just reminds them that the really big holidays are coming up fast -- Thanksgiving and Christmas -- and they can't delay them.  I also wonder if people don't want to hear a holiday greeting before Veterans Day, if there is maybe some unspoken barrier prohibiting holiday wishes before 11/11.
> 
> On one occasion I said "Happy Holidays" to a PhotoPass photographer in DCA a couple of years back (in December), and a guy who was waiting to have his picture taken in line behind me said, loudly and with snark, "Merry Christmas!"  It wasn't like he was saying it to extend a festive greeting to me.  It was as if he was correcting me in a nasty way.
> 
> I wanted to say, but didn't, "Hey, look, dude, I celebrate Christmas.  I grew up celebrating Christmas.  I love Christmas songs.  I love Christmas trees.  I love Christmas TV specials and movies.  That's my holiday.  Therefore, I have no problem with people wishing me a Merry Christmas.  However, not all people celebrate Christmas.  Many people don't...but they may celebrate Thanksgiving.  They may celebrate Hanukkah.  They may celebrate New Year's Eve.  They may celebrate lesser-known holidays that fall within the November-December-early January time frame.  It's the general holiday season.  I don't know what each person celebrates, so I say 'Happy Holidays.'"
> 
> It used to be that people didn't like hearing "Merry Christmas" -- understandably, if they do not observe that holiday.  But is it now not even okay to say "Happy Holidays"?  I'm confused.  I don't know what it acceptable to say or not to say, and when it's acceptable to say it!
> 
> Yay!  You got the TR link worked out!  I didn't know how to do the link at first either (when I first joined this board).  I had to ask another DIS'er for help.
> 
> Are you caught up with all of the themes and code words (without giving anything away)?  Including today's theme, you should have a list of 17 Themes and 17 code words so far.  There are 3 more coming:  2 more mini-themes, tomorrow and on Sunday, and then the final "Holiday Cornucopia" theme on Monday (which will be valid all next week).
> 
> So, really, the code word challenge winner could win as soon as I put up the Holiday Cornucopia theme on Monday if he/she has been keeping a complete, accurate list of all of the themes and code words, in order, and if he/she has already figured out the song to which the code words belong.  I'm afraid that some folks may be anxious to get their post with the list in on Monday and may either overlook something they should have added in, or not double check to be sure the list is accurate, in order and complete.
> 
> If the list has been kept complete and accurate up until Monday, and the song has already been secretly guessed, all it will take is speed -- the first person to post the complete and accurate list with the correct song is the one that wins.



It's funny how so many people get touchy about those things. I do remember, growing up, that "Merry Christmas" was in stores, on ads, etc. now they all say "Happy Holidays" yet still sport a Christmas tree, etc,? I think we've taken "political correctness" too far. It's kind of you to be sensitive to others, but I'm not offended if someone wishes me a "Happy Chanukah" or a "Happy Quanza",etc. I politely reply "same to you, thank you"! I don't know many atheists, but would they really take offense to a Christmas or holiday greeting? Probably not. I would certainly never inflict my own personal belief on others around me, but would hope we could all get along .  I'm sad people take everything so personally (not you, the guy). In this day and age, I'm actually pleasantly surprised if someone actually talks to me! So many social skills have suffered through this digital age, eye contact, smile and greeting? Rare!! Sigh. Just came to mind reading this .

Got more peppermint ice cream today, and always think of Sherry and this thread when I do!

36 days until we arrive at DLR!!!! You early folks are so lucky!!


----------



## Sherry E

mom2rtk said:


> Sherry, I thought of you and your love of the holidays yesterday at Wal-Mart. I bought a small fiber optic tree to stuff in my suitcase to decorate our room. Here it was Halloween and I was buying a Christmas tree. The guy looked at the tree, then looked at me and just said "Really?"  I just looked at him and said "Yep. Really."
> 
> I didn't get into the whole "I'm going to Disney and now that Halloween is over it seems so much closer" thing...... but I held my ground and bought the tree.



*Janet -*

Was it the guy who rang you up when you bought the tree who made the "Really?" comment?  If so, what is he talking about?  It's his store that is selling the tree for you to buy!  If it was another customer who said it, that's an entirely different thing.  Why do any stores carry any holiday stuff early if they don't want people to buy it?  Clearly someone must be buying it early because the merchandise is showing up early every year.

In any case, people do buy things ahead of time to get prepared -- for entertaining, for traveling, etc.  Sometimes some of the better sales on holiday stuff are during a non-holiday season (like before November).  Also, if everyone waited until after Thanksgiving to buy anything holiday-ish the stores and malls would be even more crowded in that post-Thanksgiving/pre-December 25th time frame, if that is possible, and some merchandise will be gone.  I think it's a great thing that people have the option to buy holiday stuff early if they want it.

Will the fiber optic tree travel well, being stuffed in the suitcase?  

I've never packed a small tree, though I adore the idea of having one in the room (if only those darn trees offered by the Vacation Planning/Disney Gifts folks weren't so expensive).  I think that if and when I ever stay at DLR over Christmas Eve and Christmas Day, I will have to have some kind of tiny tree.


----------



## Phoenixrising

Murphy's law states that the second I have a pile of pics printed off so I can wipe my memory card in prep for a trip, that something will happen so that I have to get more pics developed. Case in point this morning. I had gone to Costco to get a pile of pics printed off. As I approached our street there was one of our neighbours house fully engaged in fire. I grabbed the camera and took some pics of course, as I'm just as rabid of a photographer as Sherry is. The people who lived there are OK, but they've lost everything, and I doubt they have insurance. I really feel bad for them as they are an older couple and have been burned out of their home. Since I beat the media to the fire, I contacted one of the local papers and one of the best pics will be published in their paper. Now I have to get those pics printed off, but may use the printer I've got at home to do it, as there is not enough in the camera to do a Costco run. We had a really quiet Halloween with not many kids coming to the door. Now that It's Nov 1st, time to really ramp up preparations for both trips. As for Christmas I tend to shop year round, as I can find better deals other than the time leading up to Christmas. By the end of Nov I usually have around 90% of my shopping done, just have to pick up the stocking stuffers. DH on the other hand waits till the last possible second to shop, and it's not uncommon for him to shop on Christmas Eve.


----------



## Sherry E

julieheyer said:


> It's funny how so many people get touchy about those things. I do remember, growing up, that "Merry Christmas" was in stores, on ads, etc. now they all say "Happy Holidays" yet still sport a Christmas tree, etc,? I think we've taken "political correctness" too far. It's kind of you to be sensitive to others, but I'm not offended if someone wishes me a "Happy Chanukah" or a "Happy Quanza",etc. I politely reply "same to you, thank you"! I don't know many atheists, but would they really take offense to a Christmas or holiday greeting? Probably not. I would certainly never inflict my own personal belief on others around me, but would hope we could all get along .  I'm sad people take everything so personally (not you, the guy). In this day and age, I'm actually pleasantly surprised if someone actually talks to me! So many social skills have suffered through this digital age, eye contact, smile and greeting? Rare!! Sigh. Just came to mind reading this .
> 
> Got more peppermint ice cream today, and always think of Sherry and this thread when I do!
> 
> 36 days until we arrive at DLR!!!! You early folks are so lucky!!



*Julie --*

So your store still had the ice cream in stock!  I haven't been back to my Ralphs store since I nabbed the 3 cartons of "real" Peppermint Wonderland ice cream, though if I had any sense I would high-tail it over there today to cash in on the 70% off Halloween items (the store throws any leftover holiday stuff -- edible and decorative -- into sales racks and bins as soon as the holiday has ended, and you can get really cheap things).  I am reluctant to check the ice cream situation again because, if I were to see more of the Grand ice cream on the shelf, I would be tempted to snap up even more of it to hoard in my freezer.  If all I saw was the useless Slow Churned nonsense, I would probably end up hanging on to what's in my freezer for the next 3 holiday seasons and never eating it!

While I'm envious of the folks who get to begin their holiday vacations this month rather than next month, I also know that I would feel like I was missing something if I went to DLR before Thanksgiving.  I like to be there when everything is in full holiday swing -- the hotels, Downtown Disney, all of it.  I would miss seeing the carolers and Santa in the various hotel lobbies.  I would miss seeing the gingerbread house in Storytellers Cafe.  I love December trips.  

I still can't figure out why there are apparently going to be carolers in Downtown Disney early in December, for one day only, and then not again for another 11 days or so.  That makes no sense to me. If it's December, can't they get some carolers to come out and sing a few songs each day/night?  If the carolers can stroll through the hotels every day and night, I don't see why they couldn't perform in DTD too.  I won't be able to see the DTD carolers, but I hope all of the hotel carolers are in place when I'm there!

You're right -- I think people have gotten too sensitive and PC about holiday greetings, and it can make a lot of us uncomfortable!  Then again, a lot of the reason why certain people don't like Christmas in the first place is that they feel it evokes a certain "phony" element.  They feel that people are acting out of artificial niceness and that there is "forced cheer."  So I suppose that wishing holiday greetings to folks who look at it that way would be seen as being phony.

The thing is, while I can totally see what people mean when they say that everyone is phony, not real and overly nice at Christmas time (funny -- I think that people often tend to be phony and not who they really are on Facebook!), the way I look at it is... what's wrong with forcing ourselves to be nice during a particular season, even if we aren't necessarily feeling upbeat or in the spirit?  Being kind and friendly to people is never a bad thing, even just for the 2 seconds it takes to say "Merry Christmas" or "Happy Holidays" or whatever the greeting of choice may be.

Yes, the warm feelings, kind wishes and sentiments should be present year round and not just at Christmas.  But they often aren't.  Yes, people should show their loved ones how they feel year round, and not just on Valentine's Day.  But they often don't.  Yes, people should give thanks and be thankful and appreciative year round, and not just at Thanksgiving.  But they often don't.  And yes, people should make "resolutions" to be better, act better, eat better, live better, spend better, be more responsible, exercise more, etc., year-round...and not just for the New Year.  But do they always do it that way?  Probably not.

So I feel that there is nothing wrong with a day -- or a season -- to 'remind' us to be kind, to be upbeat, to spread cheer, to exchange a smile with a stranger, to be thankful, to show someone we care, or whatever, even if it is forced, even if it is manufactured and commercialized and all of that stuff that people complain about!  Basically, all of the commercialization is just a way to make things more lively and festive, for a longer period of time (and yes, get people to spend money to do it).

I'm all for being festive and I'm all for relishing and enjoying all holidays!  I will say "Happy Valentiine's Day" or "Happy St. Patrick's Day" to a cashier at the store if I feel like it!  I will say "Happy Easter" to the Vons grocery delivery guy.  I, of course, will say "Happy Halloween" to anyone who will listen.  There is nothing wrong with being nice, and being in the spirit!



Phoenixrising said:


> Murphy's law states that the second I have a pile of pics printed off so I can wipe my memory card in prep for a trip, that something will happen so that I have to get more pics developed. Case in point this morning. I had gone to Costco to get a pile of pics printed off. As I approached our street there was one of our neighbours house fully engaged in fire. I grabbed the camera and took some pics of course, as I'm just as rabid of a photographer as Sherry is. The people who lived there are OK, but they've lost everything, and I doubt they have insurance. I really feel bad for them as they are an older couple and have been burned out of their home. Since I beat the media to the fire, I contacted one of the local papers and one of the best pics will be published in their paper. Now I have to get those pics printed off, but may use the printer I've got at home to do it, as there is not enough in the camera to do a Costco run. We had a really quiet Halloween with not many kids coming to the door. Now that It's Nov 1st, time to really ramp up preparations for both trips. As for Christmas I tend to shop year round, as I can find better deals other than the time leading up to Christmas. By the end of Nov I usually have around 90% of my shopping done, just have to pick up the stocking stuffers. DH on the other hand waits till the last possible second to shop, and it's not uncommon for him to shop on Christmas Eve.



*Trish -- *

Your poor neighbors.  That's so awful.  Do they know what the cause of the fire was?  I can imagine how distressing it must be for them, being older and now having lost everything they have probably held onto for decades.

That's great that one of your photos will be used in the paper, although the photo was taken under such dire circumstances.  Does your paper need to have the actual printed copies of the photos, or can't they use the digital files if you were to email them?  Could you just save the fire pictures to your computer to free up space on your memory card?


----------



## mom2rtk

Sherry E said:


> *Janet -*
> 
> Was it the guy who rang you up when you bought the tree who made the "Really?" comment?  If so, what is he talking about?  It's his store that is selling the tree for you to buy!  If it was another customer who said it, that's an entirely different thing.  Why do any stores carry any holiday stuff early if they don't want people to buy it?  Clearly someone must be buying it early because the merchandise is showing up early every year.
> 
> In any case, people do buy things ahead of time to get prepared -- for entertaining, for traveling, etc.  Sometimes some of the better sales on holiday stuff are during a non-holiday season (like before November).  Also, if everyone waited until after Thanksgiving to buy anything holiday-ish the stores and malls would be even more crowded in that post-Thanksgiving/pre-December 25th time frame, if that is possible, and some merchandise will be gone.  I think it's a great thing that people have the option to buy holiday stuff early if they want it.
> 
> Will the fiber optic tree travel well, being stuffed in the suitcase?
> 
> I've never packed a small tree, though I adore the idea of having one in the room (if only those darn trees offered by the Vacation Planning/Disney Gifts folks weren't so expensive).  I think that if and when I ever stay at DLR over Christmas Eve and Christmas Day, I will have to have some kind of tiny tree.



Sherry, it was the clerk a the register who made the comment. It was tongue in cheek, and all good fun, but yes, it was in HIS store. 

We've brought trees a couple times. I have a small pink tree I bought one year after Christmas for $3. I intended to gift it to someone on my way out but ended up keeping it since it folded down so small in my suitcase. It wasn't prelit though and I didn't like how the lights looked in daylight so I liked the idea of the fiber optic tree where I wouldn't need to add lights. I got a $10 Wal-Mart gift card for using Ebates to buy our park tickets so I used it on the $15 tree.

I think it will do OK in the suitcase, but if it doesn't, it's not the end of the world. And if it fits, we'll bring it back home. If it doesn't, no big loss.

Here's our tree from 2010:




IMG_6340-1 by mom2rtk, on Flickr

We have really enjoyed decorating our window at WDW too, but are sad PPH doesn't lend itself well to that. We still might put some lights in the window but probably will pass on anything else. Here are a couple of our prior windows:




IMG_6338-1 by mom2rtk, on Flickr




IMG_9961 by mom2rtk, on Flickr




IMG_9810a by mom2rtk, on Flickr


----------



## crystal1313

^Tree and Windows are SO super cute!!!!

Just got my first gingerbread latte of the season!  Mmm, Christmas in a cup!!! It's even more magical then I remember =) Baristas told me new sauce and spiced whip cream this year!  To die for  (And FYI, I hardly ever drink coffee, I usually drink tea)


----------



## Sherry E

mom2rtk said:


> Sherry, it was the clerk a the register who made the comment. It was tongue in cheek, and all good fun, but yes, it was in HIS store.
> 
> We've brought trees a couple times. I have a small pink tree I bought one year after Christmas for $3. I intended to gift it to someone on my way out but ended up keeping it since it folded down so small in my suitcase. It wasn't prelit though and the lights I didn't like how the lights looked in daylight so I liked the idea of the fiber optic tree where I wouldn't need to add lights. I got a $10 Wal-Mart gift card for using Ebates so I used it on the $15 tree.
> 
> I think it will do OK in the suitcase, but if it doesn't, it's not the end of the world. And if it fits, we'll bring it back home. If it doesn't, no big loss.
> 
> Here's our tree from 2010:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_6340-1 by mom2rtk, on Flickr
> 
> We have really enjoyed decorating our window at WDW too, but are sad PPH doesn't lend itself well to that. We still might put some lights in the window but probably will pass on anything else. Here are a couple of our prior windows:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_6338-1 by mom2rtk, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_9961 by mom2rtk, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_9810a by mom2rtk, on Flickr



*Janet --*

That tree from 2010 is the one you packed in your suitcase?  That's much bigger than I was imagining, for some reason.  It looks really nice, though, and it doesn't look as though it suffered any obvious travel wear and tear.

I love all of the window decorations you put up!  Those are great!  That's so festive.  As you can imagine, I love any and all holiday displays -- in windows, on doors, on porches, in yards, on rooftops -- wherever they can fit!

I'd heard through the years that the holiday visitors at WDW often go all out and decorate their doors and windows at the hotels.  I'm not even sure if it is frowned upon at our DLR hotels because I've never tried to do that.  It just doesn't seem to be something that a lot of guests think of doing when they stay at the GCH, DLH or PPH, though I would love to see it happen!  

I suppose the set-up at each of the 3 DLR hotels is probably not as conducive to decorating as it is at some of the WDW hotels, but I don't know what the actual DLR hotels' stance on the issue is.  Hmmm... that's something to inquire about and look into for future reference.


----------



## mom2rtk

crystal1313 said:


> ^Tree and Windows are SO super cute!!!!
> 
> Just got my first gingerbread latte of the season!  Mmm, Christmas in a cup!!! It's even more magical then I remember =) Baristas told me new sauce and spiced whip cream this year!  To die for  (And FYI, I hardly ever drink coffee, I usually drink tea)



Thanks! I can't wait to sample some Christmas goodies soon too! 



Sherry E said:


> *Janet --*
> 
> That tree from 2010 is the one you packed in your suitcase?  That's much bigger than I was imagining, for some reason.  It looks really nice, though, and it doesn't look as though it suffered any obvious travel wear and tear.
> 
> I love all of the window decorations you put up!  Those are great!  That's so festive.  As you can imagine, I love any and all holiday displays -- in windows, on doors, on porches, in yards, on rooftops -- wherever they can fit!
> 
> I'd heard through the years that the holiday visitors at WDW often go all out and decorate their doors and windows at the hotels.  I'm not even sure if it is frowned upon at our DLR hotels because I've never tried to do that.  It just doesn't seem to be something that a lot of guests think of doing when they stay at the GCH, DLH or PPH, though I would love to see it happen!
> 
> I suppose the set-up at each of the 3 DLR hotels is probably not as conducive to decorating as it is at some of the WDW hotels, but I don't know what the actual DLR hotels' stance on the issue is.  Hmmm... that's something to inquire about and look into for future reference.



Thanks Sherry, isn't it amazing what $3 will buy after Christmas?  It really held up well to travel and would look as good as new (with a little shaping) if we took that one again> I haven't opened the new one yet. I hope it does as well. Planning our little displays gives us something to focus on while we wait for our one shot at Disney for the year.

I think WDW lends itself to decorating because people tend to stay longer, and because so many of the resorts have outside hallways. I just LOVE walking up to our room at the end of the night with the light shining in the dark at us. 

There's an entire thread somewhere here on the DIS dedicated to guest decorated windows! That's sort of where I got the idea.


----------



## ksromack

Sherry E said:


> I've never packed a small tree, though I adore the idea of having one in the room (if only those darn trees offered by the Vacation Planning/Disney Gifts folks weren't so expensive).  I think that if and when I ever stay at DLR over Christmas Eve and Christmas Day, I will have to have some kind of tiny tree.



I bought my tree last year at Walmart and had it delivered to our resort....i left it there, though, for someone else because I did not have room in my suitcase.  I'm still trying hard to figure out if I can pack something to bring with us for the room.  I do have a skinny tree, about 3' I may be able to pack and these are the ornaments I made for that tree:





And here's the actual tree I had in our room:








mom2rtk said:


> Thanks Sherry, isn't it amazing what $3 will buy after Christmas?  It really held up well to travel and would look as good as new (with a little shaping) if we took that one again> I haven't opened the new one yet. I hope it does as well. Planning our little displays gives us something to focus on while we wait for our one shot at Disney for the year.
> 
> I think WDW lends itself to decorating because people tend to stay longer, and because so many of the resorts have outside hallways. I just LOVE walking up to our room at the end of the night with the light shining in the dark at us.
> 
> There's an entire thread somewhere here on the DIS dedicated to guest decorated windows! That's sort of where I got the idea.


I love your decorations Janet!  I never found the cute window clings anywhere but one of my coworkers did give me a cute Tinkerbell lighted thing I put in our window at Port Orleans.  Are you going to put lights on the outside of your window?  I think we have a regular view at PPH....I didn't even think about putting lights up there.


----------



## mom2rtk

ksromack said:


> I bought my tree last year at Walmart and had it delivered to our resort....i left it there, though, for someone else because I did not have room in my suitcase.  I'm still trying hard to figure out if I can pack something to bring with us for the room.  I do have a skinny tree, about 3' I may be able to pack and these are the ornaments I made for that tree:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here's the actual tree I had in our room:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love your decorations Janet!  I never found the cute window clings anywhere but one of my coworkers did give me a cute Tinkerbell lighted thing I put in our window at Port Orleans.  Are you going to put lights on the outside of your window?  I think we have a regular view at PPH....I didn't even think about putting lights up there.



CUTE ornaments Kathy! 

Great idea to have Wal-Mart ship to your resort! I really didn't have trouble fitting ours in once I took it out of the box. I figured I could just leave it behind later if needed and free up more room for souvenirs.

All the clings we have used I found on Ebay. I haven't seen any good Disney ones recently.

As for the lights, I plan on just hanging them inside the window with suction cups.

The only deal with decorating at Disney is that you pretty much have to be able to do it all with suction cups.


----------



## Phoenixrising

First off I have certain ethics when taking pics, and #1 in the case of the pics I took this morning, I didn't take any of the couple who got burned out of their house. It's bad enough that they are suffering the loss of their home. It's another insult to take their pic in their time off loss and give it to a local paper. I view this as invasion of privacy, and while it makes for great print, it's not or ever will be my style of photography. I strictly took pics of the house up in flames, and the smoke billowing out from it. I beat the media by 20 mins, not that I really care, although I did get a chuckle out of it. I'm printing the pics from the fire off on my mini photo printer that I rarely use, and have uploaded the pics into my computer. Once I uploaded the pics  into my computer I emailed them to the editor. So I should have it all figured out by the end of the weekend. The fire was the result of a dryer repair gone wrong and was electrical in nature. They did lose 3 of their cats in the fire, which is a shame. By the looks of the fire they've lost everything, so if you think you are having a bad day, think of them and appreciate what you've got.


----------



## ksromack

Phoenixrising said:


> The fire was the result of a dryer repair gone wrong and was electrical in nature. They did lose 3 of their cats in the fire, which is a shame. By the looks of the fire they've lost everything, so if you think you are having a bad day, think of them and appreciate what you've got.



I cannot imagine having a house fire.  My house would go up quickly judging from the amount of scrapbook paper I have.  And to lose their cats too.....I find that hearing stories like this (and they happen every day, every where) certainly makes me appreciate what I have.


----------



## pattyduke34

for todays mini theme...


----------



## Sherry E

*pattyduke34 --*

Another 2 entries into the random draw for your mini-theme contribution!

There are only 2 mini-themes left, and then Monday is the big Holiday Cornucopia final theme (but there won't be a rush to post in it -- you'll have all week).  And then it will be time for me to !  

​

In other news...

While today/tonight may be the beginning of the onslaught of holiday ads and TV shows/movies, I saw another Halloween commercial today??  I don't think I've ever seen a Halloween ad past October 31st.  I have definitely seen holiday ads past Christmas, leading up to New Year's, but never a Halloween ad on November 1st.  All of the Halloween TV programming (on the Travel Channel, etc.) is gone from the listings now too.


----------



## blue888

Love the room decoration photos!

Phoenixrising - That is so sad about the house fire.


----------



## Phoenixrising

It's  sad about what happened, but you never know life is going to make a drastic change for the better or worse and its how you handle it that's  the most important  thing. With the high price of land in our city I can see them eventually selling the land and another mega home being built on the property. Land here is insanely expensive with a one third of an acre going for over $one.three mil ouch!


----------



## Alohagirl73

Sherry-

I too saw a Halloween commercial today too. I thought it was off. 

Can't wait for my peppermint mocha!!! That starts the Christmas season for me.


----------



## mrs.ariel

Today I had my first eggnog latte of the season and I paid in full our Disneyland trip for next month!!!

I even added a day to our parkhoppers to go into the parks on our arrival day
Can't wait!!!!!!

I love Halloween, but I'm glad it is over so we can focus on the real holiday season and our first trip to DL for the holidays


----------



## rentayenta

Bugs Land is so cute and well themed during the holidays. I love it and thank you to those that posted photos. Brought a smile to my face after what was a pretty craptastic day.


----------



## figment_jii

The latest D23 email announced the Brennan's Jazz Kitchen Gingerbread House workshop for Dec 22 from noon to 2 pm.  It says tickets will go on sale on Nov 18...nothing about the other dates.

https://d23.com/d23-events/holiday-...kitchen/?CMP=EMC-eml&att=20131101_D23_FanFare


----------



## Sherry E

*mrs.ariel* & *Alohagirl73* --

My goodness!  All of this talk of gingerbread (*crystal1313* mentioned her drink), eggnog and peppermint beverages makes me realize...WE ARE REALLY IN NOVEMBER!!!  It just seems like we've all been hanging out here for months, discussing news items as they came in (like when the 2-night Candlelight info first came out 6+ months ago), helping each other plan trips and talking about a holiday season that seemed oh so far away.  And now it's here!!!!  Some of our thread followers will be at DLR within the next week or week and a half!!

*Alohagirl73 --* The Halloween ad on 11/1 was so odd!  I mean I love love love Halloween and I feel like the overall celebration and 'season' of it zips by so quickly that there is hardly time to really immerse myself in it.  Yes, the Halloween Time season at DLR begins in mid-September, which I enjoy, but let's face it -- if it is 90 degrees outside and the sun is beating down on us, it's hard to really get into "Fall mode."  By the time the weather finally starts to cool off, Halloween is over.  Even when I went to the Fall Festival or whatever it is called at Farmers Market a couple of weeks ago, it was hot.  It started out at 50-something degrees in the morning, and then jumped to 80-something degrees.  I couldn't get in full Halloween mode because of it.

*mrs. ariel --* I think it's a good idea to add a day to the Hoppers whenever it can be done!  It's hard to be in DTD or in the Esplanade between the two parks and see glimpses of holiday magic taking place in either park and not be able to go in and enjoy it.  While I do love visiting the GCH lobby in the late afternoon or early evening to listen to carolers and see Santa, and while DTD kind of has its own holiday "vibe" happening, there is a time and place to enjoy those things -- and it's usually not on the first night of your first-ever DLR holiday trip!


*Jenny --* I'm glad you're still hanging in there with us.  I am working on today's mini-theme (which will be up in the next 2 or 3 hours) and then we have one more mini-theme tomorrow.  And then, the final Holiday Cornucopia theme on Monday.  So I hope we can help lessen the craptastic-ness of it all for you!


​

Oh I am so excited!!!  I cannot wait to get a glimpse of those wonderful Christmas trees, gingerbread houses and Mardi Gras masks again!  I wonder if there will be a Christmas tree anywhere in New Orleans Square, now that the Court of Angels is closing??  Where else could a tree fit or be set up nicely?  That spot was really perfect for it.  I can't think of another spot in NOS that would accommodate a tree well.

As excited as I am about the holidays approaching -- or really, being here already -- I still feel like they got here so fast and that a chunk of the year went missing.  It seems like months of the year disappeared somewhere along the line, and we fast forwarded through Halloween.  I think that this holiday season will _seem_ very short when it's all said and done.  That's what I really don't like.  I am all for the holiday season being here now, but I think it will zip by just like Halloween did and the merriment of it won't last long enough for me.  

Right now, the December DLR visitors are thinking their trips are far away, but in no time you will be home, coming back here to tell us about the trips and how they went!

Oh well, enough yapping from me right now.  I must reply to *figment_jii* and then get back to preparing today's mini-theme for the Countdown (all the while, enjoying the Hallmark Channel's Countdown to Christmas marathon that is running in the background!  I just stocked up on hot cocoa the other day too.  If only it were a cold day, I would pour myself a cup.  However, it's supposed to be hovering around 80 degrees today.  Brrrrrrrrr!     Yeah...not quite as chilly as I'd prefer...




figment_jii said:


> The latest D23 email announced the Brennan's Jazz Kitchen Gingerbread House workshop for Dec 22 from noon to 2 pm.  It says tickets will go on sale on Nov 18...nothing about the other dates.
> 
> https://d23.com/d23-events/holiday-...kitchen/?CMP=EMC-eml&att=20131101_D23_FanFare



*figment_jii --*

Thank you so much for coming here to post the link and let people know.  I know that it was mentioned in another thread yesterday...but that's not the Disneyland at Christmas/Holiday Season Superthread!!!! 

I got the same D23 email yesterday and read about it, but hadn't updated the first page of the thread with it yet or even mentioned it.  Sometimes I like to accumulate maybe 2 or 3 new articles/Parks Blogs and update Page 1 with all of them at one time, and sometimes I will update one link here, one link there, etc.  (In fact, I was trying to figure out why there was a picture of IASWH in the email but I didn't see any mention of IASWH in the story it was supposedly connected to, and then I just gave up reading it after a while!)

I expect that we will begin to see a lot of holiday-related articles, blogs and Press Releases coming in the next few weeks, and they will probably be spread around in different places.  I try to keep an eye on certain 'hot zones' (where I think an article will pop up) but I may miss something on the day it appears, or there may be an article in a completely different spot that I don't see.

So it definitely helps me when I know that others are on the lookout for info/news too, and will come here to alert us to new information!  I really appreciate it.  Just based on the categories I have broken down on Page 1 of this thread, I look for:  

- General holiday season info; 

- Holiday food/treats/dining info; 

- Holiday merchandise/shopping info;

- Holiday happenings in DTD or at the 3 DLR hotels; 

- Particular dates -- such as the dates that the popular candy canes are being made; 

- Obviously any info about decorations or overlays; 

- Seasonal events;  and also, 

- Any info that anyone sees/reads about Knott's Merry Farm 2013 or Grinchmas at Universal Studios 2013 would be helpful as well, so I can add that into the "Other Things to Do" post on page 1.  


​


----------



## blue888

figment_jii said:


> The latest D23 email announced the Brennan's Jazz Kitchen Gingerbread House workshop for Dec 22 from noon to 2 pm.  It says tickets will go on sale on Nov 18...nothing about the other dates.
> 
> https://d23.com/d23-events/holiday-...kitchen/?CMP=EMC-eml&att=20131101_D23_FanFare



Aw, that is the day I arrive. Wish my flight was coming in earlier. I think we might bring our own kit and put it together in the room as a fun activity.


----------



## mrs.ariel

*Sherry E*: We'll be there the weekend of the CP so I'm sure we'll take some downtime from the parks when it gets really busy....that will be the perfect time to wander through DTD and the hotels! We are staying offsite- just can't justify the price difference....plus the $$ we save, we can use to upgrade to 5 day hoppers and souvenirs and snacks

Thanks for all this wonderful info....now that we are getting closer, I will need to review the first page


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

I have MIA this week - Halloween with 4 kids is exhausting! But I did have my first red cup drink yesterday - Gingerbread Latte while my girls were at Nutcracker rehearsal. Their new recipe is wonderful!


----------



## Jeslynb

Subbing - heading to WDW the first week in December. It will be our first MVMCP and we're excited.


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

Jeslynb said:


> Subbing - heading to WDW the first week in December. It will be our first MVMCP and we're excited.



Welcome aboard, but just so you know, this is a Disneyland thread. I hope you have a wonderful trip


----------



## Sherry E

_*It's Saturday, which means it's time for another theme in the rapid fire Daily Countdown to the holiday season at Disneyland Resort!!!!*_



*...10 Days Until the
Holiday Season Begins at Disneyland Resort!!!! *​

_*Each day this week -- from Tuesday, October 29th through Sunday, November 3rd -- there has been or will be a new Disneyland Resort holiday mini-theme!!  Unlike the weekly themes, the participants' photos for the daily mini-themes may only be posted on the days the themes go up in order to earn entries into the random draw to win the $25 Disney gift card.  If you don't have photos to fit the daily themes, check back on the following day as there will be a new theme posted every morning (times may differ).  

The weekly theme -- which is currently Disneyland Resort - Holidays Gone By -- is still active and open for photos from now through tomorrow, Sunday, November 3, 2013.

Several people may have photos to fit the daily mini-themes, but will they be able to post them in time to earn an entry?  Let's see if everyone can rise to the challenge and get their photos for the daily themes in on time.  Muahahahahahahaha!  Anyone who can get his/her pictures in on the days the mini-daily themes go up [by 11:59 p.m., Pacific Standard Time] will receive TWO entries for each photo contribution!!

Anyone who is not able to get photos posted on the day of each mini-theme but would still like to post the photos may do so when we get to our final weekly theme  Holiday Cornucopia (on Monday, November 4th).


So...what will be our eighteenth overall theme (and fifth daily theme) of 2013?  Yesterday we saw how the Bugs enjoy the holidays, using oversized lights and giant ornaments for decoration. Today we deck the halls by the sea!*_





*In the Spotlight Today...

PACIFIC WHARF & PARADISE PIER!!*​




_* Of California Adventure's two nautically-themed lands, Paradise Pier definitely has the edge on Pacific Wharf in terms of seasonal embellishments.  

From the holiday character photos and large Christmas tree on the Pier, to wreaths and garland located on or near the Little Mermaid attraction, Paradise Pier exhibits its love for the holidays in an understated -- and yet fitting to it theme -- manner.

Pacific Wharf, on the other hand, while encompassing the feel of an authentic fisherman's village, has very little in the way of Yuletide splendor.  The code word for today is:  spy.  You won't find many touches of the holidays around Pacific Wharf but the Ghirardelli store offers up free samples of its delicious peppermint bark to anyone who goes inside, so it is a must-visit for any peppermint enthusiasts!



*_ 



_* 

Paradise Pier


(December 2012)



































































(November 2012)

Mickey's Fun Wheel was supposed to have holiday colors projected on it or from it, but... 















(December 2011)


The large wreath at Duffy's photo spot...



















Exciting decorations on the Little Mermaid building...











Tree in Boardwalk Pizza & Pasta...










In the vicinity of Garden Grill...


















Pacific Wharf

(December 2012)









(November 2012)

Free Ghirardelli peppermint bark sample!












*_​

_* 

Please feel free to post your Pacific Wharf and Paradise Pier photos today only.  The final daily mini-theme will go up tomorrow, Sunday, November 3rd, 2013.  We will wrap up this Countdown on Monday, November 4th, with the final Theme Week -- Holiday Cornucopia.

Also, please continue to post your Holidays Gone By pictures through tomorrow -- Sunday, November 3rd, 2013, 11 p.m. PST -- if you have them, as we are still in that Theme Week.*_


----------



## mrsw94

Now that we are done with Halloween and my kids are back in school (year round so they were off for 3 weeks in Oct-total nightmare!)   I can get some real planning done!   I just ordered red sweatshirts for the kiddos.  Now I have to decide if I want them to be Christmas (Mickey head with a santa hat) or just Disney so they'll get more use out of them.  Hmmm...decidsions! 

I did see the Peppermint ice cream at Safeway last week, but it was $3 a carton and I am trying sooooo hard to save every penny I can I didn't buy it.  But I still might have to get some.....


----------



## siskaren

Jeslynb said:


> Subbing - heading to WDW the first week in December. It will be our first MVMCP and we're excited.



Here's the thread to subscribe to for information about MVMCP:

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=3105124


----------



## trishakay84

Is it okay to jump in & share a couple pictures if I haven't posted any in this thread before? I wasn't sure if I needed to resize them before uploading to photobucket, but they look okay in the preview.

Here are a couple shots of paradise pier from December 2012! Going back this year, less than a month to go! Super excited!






Pretty colors on Mickey's Fun Wheel!







My camera has a panoramic function, used it for this and for a photo of the IASW overlay too! Fun feature to have.


----------



## Sherry E

*Let me take a moment to point out that when I started this Theme Week Countdown back in early August, we were on Page 62 of the thread.  As you can see, in 3 months we have grown by 100 pages -- and the holidays at DLR have not even begun yet, so it's not like we've been posting all new info and photos from this year's festivities.  That's amazing!

Also, within a month or two prior to starting the Countdown, this thread had maybe 39,000-ish views.  If you go to main Disneyland forum and look at the number of views (on the right-hand side of the page) now, you will see that the number of views has jumped up dramatically!

Thank you to everyone who has taken time out of their lives to round up photos and participate in the Countdown, as well as help out with dispensing information and advice for this year's (and future) holiday travelers.  Thank you, also, to everyone who makes sure to bring news and info here as it comes in.  And thank you to all of the folks who are about to take their very first Disneyland Resort holiday trips this year, who decided to join in and stick with us!  Group hug, everyone! 

...Two more themes to go in the 2013 Countdown; 2 Disney gift card winners to be determined; and the holidays at DLR begin in 10 days (probably even sooner than that, but we'll just say 10 days to be "official"!), meaning that many people from this thread will be embarking on their DLR holiday trips!!
*


*trishakay84 --*

Of course it's okay to jump in and post photos!  Better late than never, right?  By all means, if you see we are doing a theme and you know you have photos for it, please share!  Of course, we only have 2 themes left to go for this year's Countdown (tomorrow and Monday), but you still earned 2 entries into the random draw to win a $25 Disney gift card just for posting your beautiful Paradise Pier/Mickey's Fun Wheel photos in today's daily mini-theme!






mrs.ariel said:


> *Sherry E*: We'll be there the weekend of the CP so I'm sure we'll take some downtime from the parks when it gets really busy....that will be the perfect time to wander through DTD and the hotels! We are staying offsite- just can't justify the price difference....plus the $$ we save, we can use to upgrade to 5 day hoppers and souvenirs and snacks
> 
> Thanks for all this wonderful info....now that we are getting closer, I will need to review the first page



*mrs. ariel --*

You're welcome!

So you're another one who will be at DLR in that same general time frame (when a lot of us will be there, it seems)!  That early December block of time seems to be very popular this year.  

I think you have the right idea -- if Disneyland gets too crowded on either CP day/night, it's a perfect time to stroll to the Grand Californian and enjoy the lobby environment.  In fact, if I don't stick around to see the CP on 12/8 I might do that same thing.






DisneyJamieCA said:


> I have MIA this week - Halloween with 4 kids is exhausting! But I did have my first red cup drink yesterday - Gingerbread Latte while my girls were at Nutcracker rehearsal. Their new recipe is wonderful!



*Jamie --*

I wondered what happened to you in the last couple of days.  I'm glad to know that it was just Halloween stuff and not another emergency/medical scare!




mrsw94 said:


> Now that we are done with Halloween and my kids are back in school (year round so they were off for 3 weeks in Oct-total nightmare!)   I can get some real planning done!   I just ordered red sweatshirts for the kiddos.  Now I have to decide if I want them to be Christmas (Mickey head with a santa hat) or just Disney so they'll get more use out of them.  Hmmm...decidsions!
> 
> I did see the Peppermint ice cream at Safeway last week, but it was $3 a carton and I am trying sooooo hard to save every penny I can I didn't buy it.  But I still might have to get some.....



*mrsw94 --*

Wow!  Three weeks off in October!  Times have certainly changed since I was in school, when there was no such thing as 3 weeks off in October.

You know, that $3 carton of peppermint ice cream is actually a good deal -- or at least it is in my area of L.A.!  When Dreyer's is not on sale, the cartons run anywhere from 5.99 to 6.99, which is crazy when you consider that the size of the carton has shrunk in the last couple of years.  When it is on sale it is usually $3.99 or so.  And if it can be found at $3.00 or $2.99, it is a steal.  In fact, the $3 carton is cheaper than a peppermint ice cream holiday cone at Gibson Girl in Disneyland!

However, I totally, completely, absolutely understand what it's like to be saving pennies and counting every dollar.  I do that on a regular basis, and so I know it's not always possible to get something even if it is relatively cheap.





siskaren said:


> Here's the thread to subscribe to for information about MVMCP:
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=3105124



*siskaren --*

Thank you for providing that link for *Jeslynb*.  It's interesting to kind of peek in and see what's happening with the WDW/MVMCP festivities.  I don't think there is a big holiday-season-at-WDW-thread equivalent to this Superthread over on that side of the board, is there?  I know I've seen some WDW holiday hotel threads, and of course the MVMCP thread, but not one main all-purpose holiday thread.




*Now, it's time for me to get back to the Hallmark Channel Countdown to Christmas marathon!!!*


----------



## Luisa

Here's my few for today's theme, unfortunately you can't tell at all that they were taken during the holidays! Getting excited now, 13 days until I leave for SFC then Disneyland!


----------



## Mickeybell

Todays Mini theme pictures.  

It was raining this night.


----------



## jason41483

They need to do a Christmas theme inside Space Mountain.  

My wife and I can't wait to see the holiday decorations soon.  

Halloween was fun, but overwhelming - one CM working at Splash Mountain said Halloween is one of the busiest holidays during the entire year because the overlays are limited to just one month, where holiday is up for nearly 2 months for a longer visiting window.  Crowds were nuts on 10/25 and 10/26... and lots of rides were breaking.  Haunted Mansion broke once while we were in line, they closed the ride.  Then, it stalled many times while on the ride.  Indiana Jones broke near the end and we sat in the dark in the vehicle.  Splash Mountain stalled a couple times and caused a log jam.  Just a lot of traffic in a short time.

Bring on the lights and snow!


----------



## kylieh

*mom2rtk* - I was just reading through the thread with DD11.  DD thinks your DD looks just like an American Girl doll which is the biggest compliment my DD pays to anyone!  (your daughter is gorgeous)

*SherryE* - I can't believe it is more than a week since your response, and I haven't replied!   Sorry.    DH thinks he will go get a Corn Dog.  He had one last time we were there and really enjoyed it.      AG didn't get back to us about payingbooking for the craft class and meal, so DH and I decided we will stick to the normal lunch.

Anyway, it is just under 4 weeks to we leave for the US, and 5 weeks to we get to DL!


----------



## mom2rtk

kylieh said:


> *mom2rtk* - I was just reading through the thread with DD11.  DD thinks your DD looks just like an American Girl doll which is the biggest compliment my DD pays to anyone!  (your daughter is gorgeous)
> 
> *SherryE* - I can't believe it is more than a week since your response, and I haven't replied!   Sorry.    DH thinks he will go get a Corn Dog.  He had one last time we were there and really enjoyed it.      AG didn't get back to us about payingbooking for the craft class and meal, so DH and I decided we will stick to the normal lunch.
> 
> Anyway, it is just under 4 weeks to we leave for the US, and 5 weeks to we get to DL!



LOL, thanks so much. My daughter is past her own AG doll phase , but will appreciate that compliment greatly.


----------



## Jeslynb

DisneyJamieCA said:


> Welcome aboard, but just so you know, this is a Disneyland thread. I hope you have a wonderful trip



Derp! Guess I was a little trigger happy, lol!


----------



## mrsw94

Sherry E said:


> *Let me take a moment to point out that when I started this Theme Week Countdown back in early August, we were on Page 62 of the thread.  As you can see, in 3 months we have grown by 100 pages -- and the holidays at DLR have not even begun yet, so it's not like we've been posting all new info and photos from this year's festivities.  That's amazing!
> 
> Also, within a month or two prior to starting the Countdown, this thread had maybe 39,000-ish views.  If you go to main Disneyland forum and look at the number of views (on the right-hand side of the page) now, you will see that the number of views has jumped up dramatically!
> 
> Thank you to everyone who has taken time out of their lives to round up photos and participate in the Countdown, as well as help out with dispensing information and advice for this year's (and future) holiday travelers.  Thank you, also, to everyone who makes sure to bring news and info here as it comes in.  And thank you to all of the folks who are about to take their very first Disneyland Resort holiday trips this year, who decided to join in and stick with us!  Group hug, everyone!
> 
> ...Two more themes to go in the 2013 Countdown; 2 Disney gift card winners to be determined; and the holidays at DLR begin in 10 days (probably even sooner than that, but we'll just say 10 days to be "official"!), meaning that many people from this thread will be embarking on their DLR holiday trips!!
> *
> 
> 
> *trishakay84 --*
> 
> Of course it's okay to jump in and post photos!  Better late than never, right?  By all means, if you see we are doing a theme and you know you have photos for it, please share!  Of course, we only have 2 themes left to go for this year's Countdown (tomorrow and Monday), but you still earned 2 entries into the random draw to win a $25 Disney gift card just for posting your beautiful Paradise Pier/Mickey's Fun Wheel photos in today's daily mini-theme!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *mrs. ariel --*
> 
> You're welcome!
> 
> So you're another one who will be at DLR in that same general time frame (when a lot of us will be there, it seems)!  That early December block of time seems to be very popular this year.
> 
> I think you have the right idea -- if Disneyland gets too crowded on either CP day/night, it's a perfect time to stroll to the Grand Californian and enjoy the lobby environment.  In fact, if I don't stick around to see the CP on 12/8 I might do that same thing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Jamie --*
> 
> I wondered what happened to you in the last couple of days.  I'm glad to know that it was just Halloween stuff and not another emergency/medical scare!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *mrsw94 --*
> 
> Wow!  Three weeks off in October!  Times have certainly changed since I was in school, when there was no such thing as 3 weeks off in October.
> 
> You know, that $3 carton of peppermint ice cream is actually a good deal -- or at least it is in my area of L.A.!  When Dreyer's is not on sale, the cartons run anywhere from 5.99 to 6.99, which is crazy when you consider that the size of the carton has shrunk in the last couple of years.  When it is on sale it is usually $3.99 or so.  And if it can be found at $3.00 or $2.99, it is a steal.  In fact, the $3 carton is cheaper than a peppermint ice cream holiday cone at Gibson Girl in Disneyland!
> 
> However, I totally, completely, absolutely understand what it's like to be saving pennies and counting every dollar.  I do that on a regular basis, and so I know it's not always possible to get something even if it is relatively cheap.
> 
> [/B][/SIZE][/COLOR]



We are a year-round schedule.  I have a love-hate relationship with it.

Well since you put it that way, I guess I'll have to buy some on my grocery store run next week!   I have a tendancy to get price points in my head that are no longer realistic, like $2 for a HALF-GALLON (not the chintzy sizes they have now).  I am sooooo cheap!!!


----------



## ksromack

Sherry E said:


> Thank you for providing that link for *Jeslynb*.  It's interesting to kind of peek in and see what's happening with the WDW/MVMCP festivities.  I don't think there is a big holiday-season-at-WDW-thread equivalent to this Superthread over on that side of the board, is there?  I know I've seen some WDW holiday hotel threads, and of course the MVMCP thread, but not one main all-purpose holiday thread.



We had a pretty big one last year for December by Tofubeast....I feel so lucky to have been amongst such wonderful December Disney moderators  

You know what's funny?  We did MVMCP last year and not once got a cup of hot cocoa or a cookie!  We did, however get an awesome picture of hubby and I with the 7 dwarfs and with Cindy/Prince/Tremaines.  

I'm happy to get to see the Christmas festivities (at least THIS year) at DLR/DCA for free 

Hubby and I have to work this weekend....we just got home (I work with him every third weekend, but not normally during the week)....we played christmas music all day today


----------



## pattyduke34

Ok, I have a few for this one too!!  lol


----------



## mrsw94

My kids just picked a show to watch off Netflix and they picked......

Mickey's Magical Christmas: Snowed In!! 

Can I just tell you they are gonna go NUTS when they find out we are going in Dec!!!!


----------



## Davidg83

Does anyone have any pictures of the Christmas Mickey ears that are available so far this year? I'm trying to decide if I should pack mine or buy a new pair!  I already have the gingerbread ears and the Santa outfit ears. Tough decisions!!


----------



## mvf-m11c

Here are mine for today


----------



## u2pixi

I called this morning to book the holiday tour- it threw me a bit when the guy answered with "Happy Halloween"! 
I was thinking about the thread afterwards (it was 2am here when i called and i had Yo Ho Yo Ho in my head from the hold music!)- we don't use happy holidays here- usually just Happy/Merry Christmas so that would be my response to you if you said happy Holidays- just because that's what we use here! 

Have a great day everyone,

Amy


----------



## Sherry E

*I've been busily updating and tweaking assorted posts on Page 1 again.  I won't say which ones or what I've done, but I have been jumping around between them and making little changes here and there!  (And all the while the Hallmark Channel Countdown to Christmas carries on in the background! Thanksgiving House is on right now, and that's new for this year.)  Now my next mission is to check on the listings in my "Other Things to Do" section and see if the links to those holiday pages are up yet.  

Luisa, Mickeybell, pattyduke34 and Bret have each earned another two entries into the random draw for their posts in today's mini-theme!

One more mini-theme is coming up tomorrow, and then Monday starts the big Holiday Cornucopia Theme Week!*





jason41483 said:


> They need to do a Christmas theme inside Space Mountain.
> 
> My wife and I can't wait to see the holiday decorations soon.
> 
> Halloween was fun, but overwhelming - one CM working at Splash Mountain said Halloween is one of the busiest holidays during the entire year because the overlays are limited to just one month, where holiday is up for nearly 2 months for a longer visiting window.  Crowds were nuts on 10/25 and 10/26... and lots of rides were breaking.  Haunted Mansion broke once while we were in line, they closed the ride.  Then, it stalled many times while on the ride.  Indiana Jones broke near the end and we sat in the dark in the vehicle.  Splash Mountain stalled a couple times and caused a log jam.  Just a lot of traffic in a short time.
> 
> Bring on the lights and snow!



*jason41483 --*

A Christmas theme in Space Mountain!  Now that would be interesting.  It could be called "Christmas in Space"?  How about "Merry Mountain"?  Or "Space Mountain Cosmic Christmas"?

It's only Space Mountain Ghost Galaxy that is limited to Halloween Time (which was 9/13 - 10/31 this year).  Haunted Mansion Holiday runs all the way from the start of Halloween Time to early January.

As for the length of Halloween Time vs. the holiday season at DLR, both seasons are often about the same length, or the holiday season is only slightly longer.  Despite the fact that the holiday season has much, much more to offer in terms of decor and overall resort-wide merriment, Halloween Time gets roughly the same amount of time devoted to it each year, give or take a few days (depending on when certain dates fall in a week).  

This year, Halloween Time was one day shy of being 7 weeks long, and that's just the "official" length of time.  I'm not even counting the fact that the decorations begin to appear before the start of the season.  The holiday season will end up being just shy of 8 weeks long this time around (not counting the early appearance of decor and merchandise).  So there is only going to be a one week difference in the seasons' lengths.  Sometimes the difference/gap is even smaller than one week.

I've seen the Halloween Time crowds grow over the years.  Again, it's kind of interesting when you factor in that the holiday season has so many more things to see.  I think that Mickey's Halloween Party has a huge influence on the crowds that come to the parks in October -- the party only takes place for about a month, so a lot of people probably pack into Disneyland to attend the MHP during that time frame.

Also, I get the feeling that a lot of what drives the crowds into the parks for Halloween Time is the novelty factor.  Even though the holiday season at DLR is very special, I suspect that many folks have a sort of '_been there, done that_' view of the holidays, assuming that it will simply involve a whole lot of crowds packed into the park to see decorations they think they could see anywhere.  The holidays are not as much of a novelty anymore, while Halloween is still kind of intriguing to many people.  I can tell that the holiday season has lost its luster for many people over time.

In any case, I hope you enjoy the holidays at DLR!  This time around -- unlike Halloween Time -- the hotels will be decorated and in the spirit too, with Santa and carolers and all of that.  I agree -- bring on the lights and snow!!!




kylieh said:


> *mom2rtk* - *SherryE* - I can't believe it is more than a week since your response, and I haven't replied!   Sorry.    DH thinks he will go get a Corn Dog.  He had one last time we were there and really enjoyed it.      AG didn't get back to us about payingbooking for the craft class and meal, so DH and I decided we will stick to the normal lunch.
> 
> Anyway, it is just under 4 weeks to we leave for the US, and 5 weeks to we get to DL!



*kylieh --*

I'm sure the normal lunch at AG will be wonderful too.  Your DH will get a corn dog at Farmers Market?  I wonder if he got that at Charlie's.  I am trying to scan my brain to remember anywhere that sells corn dogs in Farmers Market and that might be the place, although I think there is another place too.

The Grove and Farmers Market will be decorated by the time you get there, so that will be fun.  (It snows at The Grove every night, just like at Disneyland.)



mrsw94 said:


> We are a year-round schedule.  I have a love-hate relationship with it.
> 
> Well since you put it that way, I guess I'll have to buy some on my grocery store run next week!   I have a tendancy to get price points in my head that are no longer realistic, like $2 for a HALF-GALLON (not the chintzy sizes they have now).  I am sooooo cheap!!!



*mrsw94 --*

I don't think you're cheap at all.  I don't know your money situation, of course, but I would only think someone was cheap if they had a lot of money to spend and still always took the cheapest way out or bought the cheapest goods, or tried to get out of paying their fair share of something when they could afford to pay.  There is a big difference between being cheap (or choosing not to spend money that you have plenty of) and being sensible (watching your pennies because you have to do that).

You're not kidding about the chintzy sizes.  A few years ago I began to notice several different types of products 'shrinking' in size.  Not only did the ice cream cartons get smaller, but so did the peanut butter jars, the orange juice cartons and random jars of pasta sauce, among other things.  And yet, the prices mysteriously stayed the same -- or got higher!  I can't even believe that Dreyer's in a non-sale week is almost $7 at my stores.  That is crazy for that size.  It's only worth it if it is a 'buy one, get one free' week!



ksromack said:


> We had a pretty big one last year for December by Tofubeast....I feel so lucky to have been amongst such wonderful December Disney moderators
> 
> You know what's funny?  We did MVMCP last year and not once got a cup of hot cocoa or a cookie!  We did, however get an awesome picture of hubby and I with the 7 dwarfs and with Cindy/Prince/Tremaines.
> 
> I'm happy to get to see the Christmas festivities (at least THIS year) at DLR/DCA for free
> 
> Hubby and I have to work this weekend....we just got home (I work with him every third weekend, but not normally during the week)....we played christmas music all day today



*Kathy --*

Well, we holiday-loving mods are happy to have you on board for the seasonal merriment! 

I figured that someone had to be keeping some sort of all-encompassing holiday season thread over on the WDW side of the board, but to set it up with the kind of info in it like I have on page 1 of this thread would be nothing short of a Herculean effort, because WDW is so massive and there are so many facets to it.  It took weeks to set up this thread (and it is always a work in progress).  I cannot imagine how long it would take to set up a WDW holiday season thread!  Yikes!  

I'm glad you're getting in a holiday trip to DLR before we suddenly have a party forced upon us, with extra charges for fireworks and snow and the parade.  It makes more sense at WDW because there are many other places to go and do things if a party is not to one's liking.  At DLR it's not that way.






mrsw94 said:


> My kids just picked a show to watch off Netflix and they picked......
> 
> Mickey's Magical Christmas: Snowed In!!
> 
> Can I just tell you they are gonna go NUTS when they find out we are going in Dec!!!!



*mrsw94 --*

That's so awesome!  I hope the kids love DLR in December.  If they love the holidays and they love Disneyland, there's no way they couldn't love celebrating the season at DLR.




Davidg83 said:


> Does anyone have any pictures of the Christmas Mickey ears that are available so far this year? I'm trying to decide if I should pack mine or buy a new pair!  I already have the gingerbread ears and the Santa outfit ears. Tough decisions!!



*Davidg83 --*

Do you have the Jack Skellington ears?

I don't know if anyone other than Liza/funatdisney and Lucrezia have paid attention to the ears this year so far (and that would have been during their Halloween Time visits).  I'm not even sure if the full array of ears has been put out yet.  We're still 10 days away from the official start of the season, so it's possible that more merchandise will be set up between now and then.

When is your trip?  I would expect that as the days roll on and we get closer to November 12th, more reports of merchandise will come in.  Stay tuned!




u2pixi said:


> I called this morning to book the holiday tour- it threw me a bit when the guy answered with "Happy Halloween"!
> I was thinking about the thread afterwards (it was 2am here when i called and i had Yo Ho Yo Ho in my head from the hold music!)- we don't use happy holidays here- usually just Happy/Merry Christmas so that would be my response to you if you said happy Holidays- just because that's what we use here!
> 
> Have a great day everyone,
> 
> Amy



*Amy --*

The CM on the phone said Happy Halloween this morning?    What is going on in the world?  First I see a Halloween TV commercial on November 1st (after Halloween is over) and now a Disneyland CM is saying Happy Halloween on November 2nd?  When did people start celebrating Halloween after it ended?

I've heard that quite a few countries use "Happy Christmas" instead of Merry Christmas as a greeting.  And, of course, we rarely say "Happy Christmas" here, although I don't think anyone would mind if it was said to them because it still fits.  I've heard "Happy Yuletime," "Happy Winter Solstice," Season's Greetings," "Happy New Year," "Merry Xmas" and "Happy Thanksgiving."  It seems like "Happy Christmas" would make sense, but for some reason we say "Merry" instead.

I still don't know when it is officially acceptable to say "Happy Holidays" to people out here in L.A.  I feel like I'm supposed to pretend the holiday season is not here and therefore have to stifle my greetings until after a designated date in November!   If I were to say "Merry Christmas" now, on November 2nd, I would probably be laughed out of town.  Saying "Happy Holidays," however, seems like it would be better because it can cover several different holidays and the entire season.  

Still, though, if I were to run into a neighbor by the mailbox and say "Happy Holidays!" tonight, they'd probably look at me as if I'd just arrived from outer space. 

I've come to the conclusion that people are in denial.  Many of them don't want Christmas to be here soon so they try to avoid acknowledging its pending arrival by not exchanging or accepting a holiday greeting!  They still wish it was Halloween.  They'd rather just have Thanksgiving and then skip ahead to New Year's Eve.  They'd rather that the whole month of November was devoted to Thanksgiving, but that Christmas didn't get any more than 2 weeks in December!


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

mrsw94 said:


> My kids just picked a show to watch off Netflix and they picked......  Mickey's Magical Christmas: Snowed In!!   Can I just tell you they are gonna go NUTS when they find out we are going in Dec!!!!



We are watching this right now 

I know I have more, but these will have to do for tonight. These are back from 2007









Ok I lied, I have this one from Nov. of last year although it doesn't show anything holiday related at all.


----------



## PHXscuba

Happy Saturday to all!! I'm pleased I finally have a picture for the speed-round!

PHXscuba


----------



## mommymonster

I can't remember if I posted or not but we are going to Disneyland on Christmas Day. We are staying at Stovall Best Western.  We will leave on the 28th for San Diego.


----------



## tksbaskets

Going to post before I watch the FIRST TWO Christmas movies on the DVR from the Hallmark Channel 

2009





All decked out for the holidays   If you look closely you'll notice a stocking hanging from a lamp post.





It always surprised me the lack of decorations on PP.  It looks the same in June I imagine...





One of our favorite PP pics:





2011/2012
Our happy place.






Mickey!





Nice view if you can catch a PPP here
















Slightly OT... Here is the line-up of new Hallmark Christmas movies to get you in the mood.  Like any of us here needed to get fired up about Christmas time!

*The Thanksgiving House*
 Premieres Saturday, November 2 at 8/7c
A woman buys a house in Plymouth, only to discover that the very first Thanksgiving took place on the property. As a result, she finds herself in a battle with a local handsome historian who wants to tear down her house to study the site. Stars Cerina Vincent and Lindsay Wagner.

*Pete's Christmas*
Premieres Friday, November 8 at 8/7c
A young 14-year-old boy named Pete has the worst Christmas Day ever, only to find that he must repeat the day again and again until he gets it right. Stars Bruce Dern, Zachary Gordon, Bailee Madison, Molly Parker and Rick Roberts.

*Snow Bride*
Premieres Saturday, November 9 at 8/7c
When a reporter encounters the eldest son of a famous political family at a mountain retreat, she winds up pretending to be his girlfriend over Christmas so he can save face with his family. Should she secretly expose newsworthy scoops about the famous family in order to save her job, or trust that she's falling in love for real? Stars Patricia Richardson and Katrina Law.

*A Very Merry Mix-Up*
Premieres Sunday, November 10 at 8/7c
Alice thinks she is heading to her fiancés hometown to meet his parents and spend the holidays, but a mix up at the airport lands her at the wrong home. However this wrong family is just her sort of people and she quickly forms a bond with them, especially with the handsome son, Matt. When she visits the "right" house, will her destiny take a detour? Stars Alicia Witt.

*The Christmas Ornament*
Premieres Saturday, November 16 at 8/7c
Widow Kathy Howard is having a hard time facing her first Christmas alone when she meets Christmas tree lot owner Tim Pierce, who helps her to see that there is still hope and love in the world. Kathy, however, is unsure if she is truly ready to move on. Can Tim and the Christmas season help open her heart to a new life? Stars Kellie Martin, Cameron Mathison and Jewel Staite.

*Catch a Christmas Star*
Premieres Sunday, November 17 at 8/7c
Just as her latest Christmas album is being released, famous singer Nikki Crandon is reunited with her high school sweetheart and starts to believe they may be able to rekindle what they had in the past. However, problems arise in the form of pressure from her record company, an old boyfriend and the paparazzi. Will Nikki be able to overcome the many obstacles to finally be with the only man she has ever loved? Stars Shannon Elizabeth.

*Window Wonderland*
Premieres Saturday, November 23 at 8/7c
With the Christmas season fast approaching, department store window decorator Sloan Van Doren is hoping to take over the recently-vacated head window designer spot but finds she has to prove herself by going up against rival Jake Dooley. As the two compete they find they may have more in common than they think. Stars Chyler Leigh and Naomi Judd.

*Fir Crazy*
Premieres Sunday, November 24 at 8/7c
When marketing executive Elise MacKenzie decides to help sell Christmas trees at her familys Christmas tree lot, she discovers a newfound fondness for the holidays. But all could be lost when the store owner who hosts the tree lot on his block wants to shut it down, and its up to Elise to find a way to rekindle his Christmas Cheer. Stars Sarah Lancaster.

*Let it Snow*
Premieres Saturday, November 30 at 8/7c
A resort executive is sent to a newly purchased lodge in Maine with instructions to turn it in to an ultra-modern resort, and finds a charming, successful lodge loaded with holiday spirit. Will she stick with her bosss plans to tear everything down or find a way to save what she has come to love? Stars Candace Cameron-Bure and Alan Thicke.

*The Christmas Spirit*
Premieres Sunday, December 1 at 8/7c
Charlotte Hart is a distinguished journalist out to save a quiet New England town from a ruthless real estate developer, but a terrible car accident puts her plans into a spin. Stars Nicolette Sheridan and Olympia Dukakis.

*Santa Switch*
Premieres Saturday, December 7 at 8/7c
Even the real Santa Claus needs a break every so often! Dan (Ethan Erickson), a divorcing dad facing unemployment at holiday time, cant even land a mall Santa job. Then the real Kris (Donavan Scott) visits from the North Pole, leaving Dan in charge of things. Fortunately Dan receives a little guidance from his elf assistant Eddie (Oscar® nominee Sean Astin). Now the fate of Christmas rests in Dans hands! Stars Sean Astin, Ethan Erickson, Anne Dudek, Annie Thurman and Griffin Cleveland.

*Hats off to Christmas*
Premieres Saturday, December 14 at 8/7c
Instead of getting the promotion she deserves, Santa Hat Factory Assistant Manager Mia Winters is told by her boss to train his son, Nick, for the job instead. Though she is upset at being passed over, Mia soon finds herself falling for the charming Nick. When complications in their fledgling relationship arise, Mia must decide if she can really trust Nick with her heart, and the heart of her young son. Stars Haylie Duff and Antonio Cupo.

*Finding Christmas*
Premieres Sunday, December 15 at 8/7c
A disgruntled New York ad executive, Sean, swaps houses over Christmas with Owen, a North Carolina repairman who is also going through his own heartache. Owen meets Seans assistant Mia when he arrives in the big city. At the same time, Sean meets Owens sister, Ryan, when he arrives in North Carolina. Sparks fly between both couple, With Christmas approaching and the home swap nearing an end, the future for both of these new relationships is up in the air. Can these temporary holiday arrangements lead to long lasting love? Stars Tricia Helfer, JT Hodges, Mark Lutz and Cristina Rosato.


----------



## blue888

Thanks for the movie list!

It snowed a ton here last night, so I think we are going to have a movie afternoon and watch Mickeys Christmas


----------



## tksbaskets

blue888 said:


> Thanks for the movie list!
> 
> It snowed a ton here last night, so I think we are going to have a movie afternoon and watch Mickeys Christmas



Sounds like fun!


----------



## Sherry E

*TK --*

The Paradise Pier pictures (which are so great -- I especially love the character shots with you and your family) are too late to make it into yesterday's daily mini-theme.  You have to act fast in this Countdown!  But the Hollywood Pictures Backlot picture counts in the "Holidays Gone By" category, so that would count as an entry for this Theme Week (although I think you already posted something for Holidays Gone By early in the week  -- I think I logged an entry from you?).

I have yet to post today's final mini-daily theme (though it is coming up very shortly).  Tomorrow is the final weekly theme!

About the new Hallmark movies -- thank you so much for posting the complete list!  It saved me the trouble of going into my email and digging up the announcement from Hallmark.  

One of those movies on the list must not be an official Hallmark production or something because they keep advertising that there are 12 new movies this year...and your list shows 13 movies, if I counted correctly.  I get their emails but I hadn't taken the time to look at the entire list.  I only got as far as what's on next weekend.  

Also -- I want to make sure that people know to not just look for the new movies on Hallmark.  The ones that are 1-5 years old or older (like the ones I listed off for Pesky a few days ago when she asked what to watch on Hallmark) are very good, and those are the ones that are running all day and night, every weekend between now and early January, and are also on every weekday for certain blocks of time as well.  I just don't want anyone to miss anything because they are only looking for new 2013 movies!  Tune into Hallmark at any time from like early morning on until the middle of the night on weekends and you find some gems, like "Naughty or Nice," "Mrs. Miracle," etc.  One of my favorites, "Farewell, Mr. Kringle," is a couple of years old and it will be on sometime this week.

Anyway, I'm off to put the finishing touches on today's final daily theme!  I will be back with that shortly!


----------



## Sherry E

_*Its Sunday, which means its time for the final mini-theme in the rapid fire Daily Countdown to the holiday season at Disneyland Resort!!!!*_



*9 Days Until the
Holiday Season Begins at Disneyland Resort!!!! *​

_*Each day this week  from Tuesday, October 29th through today, Sunday, November 3rd  there has been a new Disneyland Resort holiday mini-theme.  Unlike the weekly themes, the participants photos for the daily mini-themes may only be posted on the days the themes go up in order to earn entries into the random draw to win the $25 Disney gift card.    

The weekly theme  which is currently Disneyland Resort - Holidays Gone By  is still active and open for photos through tonight, Sunday, November 3, 2013, at 11:59 p.m. Pacific Standard Time. 

Several people may have photos to fit todays final daily mini-theme, but will they be able to post them in time to earn an entry?  Lets see if everyone can rise to the challenge and get their photos for this last daily theme in on time.  Muahahahahahahaha!  Anyone who can get his/her pictures in by 11:59 p.m., Pacific Standard Time, will receive TWO entries for each photo contribution!!

Anyone who is not able to get the mini-theme photos posted today but would still like to share them may do so starting tomorrow, Monday, November 4, 2013, through Sunday, November 10, 2013, for our final theme in this years Theme Week Countdown  Holiday Cornucopia.  

Sowhat will be our nineteenth overall theme (and sixth and final daily theme) of 2013?  Yesterday we enjoyed a little seaside stroll around Pacific Wharf and through Paradise Pier to see some nautically-themed décor.  Today, we visit the festive, lively thoroughfare that takes us from the Disneyland Hotel, past the Grand Californian Hotel and to the parks!*_





*In the Spotlight Today...

DOWNTOWN DISNEY!!*​




_* For all intents and purposes, Downtown Disney is a typical outdoor shopping center.   It features several stores and counter service eateries familiar to anyone who has walked the mall circuit when on a hunt for that perfect gift  Wetzels Pretzels, Haagen Dazs, Jamba Juice, Sephora, Build-A-Bear Workshop, Rainforest Café, LEGO and even House of Blues.  The code word for today is:  kids.  (In fact, coming soon to Downtown Disney Anaheim is the omnipresent Starbucks.)  

To add a bit of a Mouse-ified stamp on this shopping center, there are also a few Disney-owned and operated stores onsite:  Marcelines Confectionery (look for the hidden Mickey in the shops sign/logo); D Street (look for the blinking red and green stop and go Mickeys in the yellow street signal); Studio Disney 365; Disney Vault 28; and, of course, the enormous World of Disney.

New on the scene for the holiday season of 2012 were an ice skating rink and Christmas Village (2 or 3 temporary kiosks referred to as chalets) used in part as promotion for the Secret of the Wings movie.  The rink replaced the towering Christmas tree that used to sit at the border of the Disneyland Hotel and Downtown Disney.  This year, 2013, the ice skating rink will return and the chalets are now collectively called a Winter Village.  However, apparently a Christmas tree (it may not be the same one from pre-2012) will be back as the centerpiece of the rink.
*_ 



_* December 2012

The annual Disneyland Resort Holidays sign in the Esplanade (which I did not see in November?)








Photo spot near Earl of Sandwich











November 2012

An empty Marcelines Confectionery in the morning








Ice rink in the daytime












Chalets to rent skating gear







Pricing information







Mini-Trees in the Christmas Village







Haagen Dazs door wreath







Nightmare Before Christmas tree in World of Disney







Build-A-Bear








Ice rink at night








Mini-trees at night 








Window display at World of Disney










December 2011


In-store display at World of Disney







Annual Holidays at DLR banner










December 2010








When turning off onto the GCH property







Build-A-Bear often tips its hat to the old Rankin-Bass Christmas classics


















Ralph Brennans Jazz Kitchen












Nightmare Before Christmas tree in World of Disney







Annual Holidays at DLR banner




*_​




_* 

Please feel free to post your Downtown Disney photos today only.  The final theme in this years Theme Week Countdown will go up tomorrow, Monday, November 4th, and that will be Holiday Cornucopia.

Also, please continue to post your Holidays Gone By pictures through tonight  Sunday, November 3rd, 2013, 11:59 p.m. PST  if you have them, as we are still in that Theme Week.*_


----------



## tksbaskets

Sherry E said:


> *TK --*
> 
> The Paradise Pier pictures (which are so great -- I especially love the character shots with you and your family) are too late to make it into yesterday's daily mini-theme.  You have to act fast in this Countdown!  But the Hollywood Pictures Backlot picture counts in the "Holidays Gone By" category, so that would count as an entry for this Theme Week (although I think you already posted something for Holidays Gone By early in the week  -- I think I logged an entry from you?).
> 
> I have yet to post today's final mini-daily theme (though it is coming up very shortly).  Tomorrow is the final weekly theme!
> 
> About the new Hallmark movies -- thank you so much for posting the complete list!  It saved me the trouble of going into my email and digging up the announcement from Hallmark.
> 
> One of those movies on the list must not be an official Hallmark production or something because they keep advertising that there are 12 new movies this year...and your list shows 13 movies, if I counted correctly.  I get their emails but I hadn't taken the time to look at the entire list.  I only got as far as what's on next weekend.
> 
> Also -- I want to make sure that people know to not just look for the new movies on Hallmark.  The ones that are 1-5 years old or older (like the ones I listed off for Pesky a few days ago when she asked what to watch on Hallmark) are very good, and those are the ones that are running all day and night, every weekend between now and early January, and are also on every weekday for certain blocks of time as well.  I just don't want anyone to miss anything because they are only looking for new 2013 movies!  Tune into Hallmark at any time from like early morning on until the middle of the night on weekends and you find some gems, like "Naughty or Nice," "Mrs. Miracle," etc.  One of my favorites, "Farewell, Mr. Kringle," is a couple of years old and it will be on sometime this week.
> 
> Anyway, I'm off to put the finishing touches on today's final daily theme!  I will be back with that shortly!



Perhaps the Thanksgiving movie didn't count for the 12?  "Naughty or Nice" and "Bride for Christmas" were my favorites last year.  Especially N or N.

I find myself singing/humming Christmas tunes in random spots (doing laundry)   it is the most wonderful time of the year!


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

Is this where I get to pout because we don't get the Hallmark channel?

*POUT*


----------



## Sherry E

tksbaskets said:


> Perhaps the Thanksgiving movie didn't count for the 12?  "Naughty or Nice" and "Bride for Christmas" were my favorites last year.  Especially N or N.
> 
> I find myself singing/humming Christmas tunes in random spots (doing laundry)   it is the most wonderful time of the year!



*TK --*

I think that if I didn't have this Hallmark Channel marathon for the next 2 months, I would undoubtedly be listening to Christmas songs.  I find that I need something holiday-esque constantly running in the background on weekends.  Surely one of my radio stations must be playing Christmas songs by now, right?  I find that once I turn on the TV I just leave it on that channel as background noise all day!  I did this last year and the year before as well.

As soon as I woke up this morning I flipped on Hallmark and there was "A Christmas Wish," with Kristy Swanson.  Now that isn't exactly a lighthearted, upbeat movie until the very end, but I love it!  I began working on today's mini-theme, and I noticed that "Naughty or Nice" was on in the background, so I had to occasionally turn around and see what was happening.  Now, "Matchmaker Santa" is on, and I love that too!  Later tonight, "Most Wonderful Time of Year" is on.  That's a favorite.  I can't get enough of these movies!  They are so predictable and overly good-natured, and yet so addictive!

I wonder if Hallmark is not counting the Thanksgiving movie, as you suggested.  All I know is that their commercials kept saying (yesterday) that this season there would be 12 all-new movies.  But, they also said "every Saturday and Sunday."  They did not mention Friday, and Friday is when "Pete's Christmas" is on.  That must be the wild card, then.  I am wondering if maybe someone else owns the rights to that one and they're just letting Hallmark air it?  I can't figure it out.  I'm just happy they're on!

I love seeing all of my old favorite Hallmark Christmas gems, but I can tell already that I will love the new "Finding Christmas" -- because that has the same basic plot as "Trading Christmas," which is one of my favorites, as well as the same basic plot as "The Holiday," with Cameron Diaz and Kate Winslet.

I think I'm also going to love "Let It Snow."  That looks like a storyline I can appreciate.  Plus, it features 2 former sitcom stars, Candace Cameron and Alan Thicke!  (Last year, "Naughty or Nice" reunited Meredith Baxter and Michael Gross from "Family Ties.")  "The Christmas Ornament" looks like it could be a potential gem as well.

Since "Naughty or Nice" is one of your favorites from last year, be sure to search for "The 12 Wishes of Christmas" (with Elisa Donovan) in your DVR menu this year, or online.  It is not a Hallmark movie, for some reason, but it is exactly like a Hallmark movie.  It has a similar premise in that it involves a girl who misuses a bit of Christmas magic and things go haywire because of it.  I think you'd like it.





DisneyJamieCA said:


> Is this where I get to pout because we don't get the Hallmark channel?
> 
> *POUT*




*Jamie --*

I think you have a right to pout!  You're missing out on some good holiday gems, most of which are appealing enough for adults (because there is typically some sort of romance involved) while being family-friendly.  Of course, they are syrupy at times, and totally non-cynical and good natured.  They are probably made for little money so they can't get big A-List actors.  But as I mentioned to TK above, there is something so addictive about these movies!  I first turned on one of these 2-month marathons a couple of years or so ago and wasn't expecting much, and now here I am, 2 years later, with my TV stuck on Hallmark! 

Darn that U-verse!  I don't know why they couldn't just get one of the Hallmark Channels, if not both.


----------



## pattyduke34

Down town Disney in 2010...

































<a href="http://s1134.photobucket.com/user/pattyduke34/media/DSC00474_zps7a00f7c2.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1134.photobucket.com/albums/m601/pattyduke34/DSC00474_zps7a00f7c2.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo DSC00474_zps7a00f7c2.jpg"/></a>


----------



## siskaren

Sherry E said:


> I think that if I didn't have this Hallmark Channel marathon for the next 2 months, I would undoubtedly be listening to Christmas songs.  I find that I need something holiday-esque constantly running in the background on weekends.  Surely one of my radio stations must be playing Christmas songs by now, right?



Are you familiar with Live365? You can definitely find stations that play nothing but Christmas music there. (Not to mentions stations that play music from the Disney parks. )


----------



## czmom

I love these DTD photos! Seems pretty festive  We have an off day scheduled and plan to walk around DTD, tour the other resorts, etc. This gets me excited!  And DD7 will love to ice skate. We are from Texas, so not much ice skating around here....but she always wants to!

Okay, so I recorded Nightmare Before Christmas last week. We all 4 sat down to watch it last night. And I will just say only 1 of us made it to the end. Definitely not my favorite movie. But at least I can say I have finally seen it!


----------



## tksbaskets

Nice DTD shots *pattyduke34*!

*Sherry* I loved "Trading Christmas" last year and will enjoy it probably more than once this year.  I'm with you...the plots are wonderfully predictable.  Good over bad, Christmas means more than gifts, smiling at the end although some are tear jerkers in a good way.

"Just hear those Sleigh bells jingling...."


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

DH put Christmas carols on Pandora - we've been listening to them since Nov. 1st. There is something about a Holiday Disneyland trip that puts me even more in the Christmas spirit! We will be arriving in DL 3 weeks from today!!!

These are from our balcony at the GCH - we were directly over the World of Disney - just a few floors up 





(so technically the fireworks are in DL, but it has DTD in the picture too  )











And this one is from Disney 365, a store in DTD


----------



## mom2rtk

A couple of quick questions:

1) If we do the tour and have reserved seating for the 5:30 parade, is there any reason we wouldn't make it in time to be among the first in line for the Fantasmic Dessert seating check-in?

2) I also want to see the parade in the daytime so will have to be in the park when it is set up for Candlelight Processional. Does anyone remember that setup from last year enough to know if it's possible to watch in the Town Square area or is it all blocked off for CP? Mostly I wanted to sit on the curb in the hub so I could watch the parade come straight toward us.


----------



## blue888

I've been reading in other threads that Christmas souvenirs seem to sell out really quickly. Is this correct?  If I am not arriving by the 22nd are a lot going to be sold out already?


----------



## perlster

It's beginning to look a little like Christmas. by perlster, on Flickr


----------



## blue888

perlster - So cool to see the decorations going up!!


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

Thanks Perlster! So excited!


----------



## aidensmom31

I love seeing the decorations going up....it means my trip is getting close


----------



## kylie71

Sherry, Please include me!!









































We just finished watching Christmas with Holly!   So Good, I had it on my DVR... really looking forward to all the new ones this year!!

Thank You for posting the list! 

Happy Holidays everyone!!

--Lori


----------



## Sherry E

*Kylie71 --*

Is that the Main Street tree? Today is Downtown Disney theme day -- photos from DTD are what I'm looking for today.  We had Main Street theme week ages and ages ago. 

I'm giving away two gift cards, and I have spent a crazy amount of time in putting this Countdown together -- I have to be firm in the rules!  It's a contest, just like any other contest!

*Just hold any other photos that don't fit today's theme until tomorrow and beyond (tomorrow meaning Pacific Standard Time)!*  Anyone who posts photos tomorrow (after I put up the final theme week post) will get an entry into the random draw, no matter what kind of Disneyland holiday photo it is, or where in the Resort it's from!


*blue888* -- Some merchandise will sell out early because Disney puts it out so early.  Then they get in another supply of stuff closer to Thanksgiving, and sometimes that supply includes extra things that were not there in the first go-around.  Depending on how popular the items are (for example, the Santa Mickey nutcracker from last year), they may fly off the shelves while other items stay in stock until the New Year.


*Janet --* I know nothing about the Fantasmic Dessert seating check-in.  Since there are only 2 nights of the CP this year, I suspect that there will be a lot of people standing around Town Square, waiting for a viewing spot for the CP so I'm not sure how that will affect parade viewing.


----------



## kylie71

Sherry E. Very sorry!!!    I was posting on the "Years Gone By" theme!!!
Very sorry I can delete my pics!

Please delete my posts, I thought I could post until 11:59pm tonight on the Christmas gone by theme....

Lori


----------



## ksromack

DisneyJamieCA said:


>



Is this the line that forms for the GCH entrance to DCA?


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

ksromack said:
			
		

> Is this the line that forms for the GCH entrance to DCA?



No that is the line to get from DTD through security. Security hadn't opened yet, though. My mom took the picture from the balcony - my family was down in that.


----------



## Sherry E

kylie71 said:


> Sherry E. Very sorry!!!    I was posting on the "Years Gone By" theme!!!
> Very sorry I can delete my pics!
> 
> Please delete my posts, I thought I could post until 11:59pm tonight on the Christmas gone by theme....
> 
> Lori



*Lori *-

The Holidays Gone By theme is, basically, "holiday things that used to be at Disneyland Resort but are now gone."  Decorations or holiday costume-clad characters that are gone forever.  Seasonal merchandise that is long gone.  That sort of thing.  You'll notice that in my intro post for that theme this past Monday, I posted a bunch of stuff that is long, long gone.  Elk Grove Chris was clever and posted the New Orleans Square tree -- because that will be gone (at least from the Court of Angels) this year.

Otherwise, the Paradise Pier tree, the Main Street tree, the Critter Country and Frontierland decorations, etc. -- they're all still around.  If you can think of something holiday-specific to post that is no longer part of the holidays at DLR by 11:59 PST, then you've got an entry into the Holidays Gone By theme week!

Tomorrow will be the Holiday Cornucopia theme week (which is the last theme of the Countdown, and then we're done!), and for that, anything goes as long as it's a holiday picture.  You could even post a few WDW holiday photos, or holiday photos of non-Disney trips if you wanted to.  That will also be the time to post any photos for the themes we've already covered.


----------



## mvf-m11c

A little late tonight but here are my pics for today of DTD.

Build-a-Bear store










Ice Rink and Holiday Village


----------



## farmfresh

> 1) If we do the tour and have reserved seating for the 5:30 parade, is there any reason we wouldn't make it in time to be among the first in line for the Fantasmic Dessert seating check-in?



It's highly likely people will already be queuing by the time the parade finishes. It seems to have become a practice to queue to get 'preferred' seats, meaning people line up for quite some time before seating assignments open (even for the second show). But I wouldn't worry too much - you can see clearly enough from any seating position.  We 've done dessert viewing on several occasions, and have even arrived jut a few minutes before the actual show, and been seated more than adequately. We think we are paying so we can enjoy NOT queuing! But if it worries you try and schedule them for different days.

Also -see Hydroguy's superthread for other views....


----------



## egritz

mom2rtk said:


> A couple questions now that park hours are showing up  for our trip dates and I'm having to swap things around:
> 
> 1) The park calendar does not show any EE parks for 12/8, 12/9, and 12/10. I'm not used to monitoring the DLR calendar. Can I assume that's because those are the most recent days added and they will add EE for those days?



*mom2rtk *Did you see EE times are now being posted for that week?


----------



## ksromack

mvf-m11c said:


> A little late tonight but here are my pics for today of DTD.



Bret, you are a master of taking pictures in the dark!  I have never been able to acquire that skill but I'm going to try!  I'm going back to read some of your TRs just because my trip is a little more than 3 weeks away and I like to obsess right before a trip


----------



## Sherry E

I logged everyone's entries into the last couple of themes, so everyone is squared away.


Now -- we have one more theme in this year's countdown to go, and that will be the theme for this week (good through Sunday, 11/10) -- "Holiday Cornucopia"  -- which will go up today.  Any photo entries into the theme will be logged all week, through 11/10.  *Wait until I post the into to the theme before submitting photos!*


As for the folks who have been participating in the Code Word Challenge -- *YOU MUST HAVE A COMPLETE LIST OF 20 THEMES and 20 CORRESPONDING CODE WORDS*, in the correct order, along with the song to which all of the words apply!

That means, Code Word Challenge people have to wait until I post today's intro to Holiday Cornucopia to get the final code word before posting their final list of answers!

One sneaky person (whose name I won't mention!) already tried to PM me a list without the final code word!  That does not count!

Again,

1.  You have to have the complete, accurate list, in order, and the song; and

2.  You have to be quick on the draw and *post your list in this thread*.  *Private Messages do not count*!!!  

That is the whole point of what I have been saying throughout this whole countdown -- when you post your list in the thread, you have to do it fast to beat other participants, BUT you also have to be sure the list is 100% complete and accurate before doing so -- or else you run the risk of giving away some of your info to another participant while you go back and correct whatever is wrong in your list, as they will be able to read what you post!!!



No one has any idea when I will post the final intro to the theme -- just that it will be today, and that it's Holiday Cornucopia!  You don't know what the final code word will be, but you have to have it and you have to be quick enough to jump in and beat the other participants!

No private messages with the list.  I won't read them!  Muahahahahahaha!


*One final thing -- remember, if you have been submitting photos for entries into the random draw, you may not submit an entry into the Code Word Challenge.  If you want to stick to the Code Word Challenge and post a list of answers but plan to submit photos for Holiday Cornucopia too (after I put up the intro), you will not get an entry into the random draw for your photo submission!*


----------



## tksbaskets

farmfresh said:


> It's highly likely people will already be queuing by the time the parade finishes. It seems to have become a practice to queue to get 'preferred' seats, meaning people line up for quite some time before seating assignments open (even for the second show). But I wouldn't worry too much - you can see clearly enough from any seating position.  We 've done dessert viewing on several occasions, and have even arrived jut a few minutes before the actual show, and been seated more than adequately. We think we are paying so we can enjoy NOT queuing! But if it worries you try and schedule them for different days.
> 
> Also -see Hydroguy's superthread for other views....



This is good news.  If I shell out big bucks for the dessert package I don't want to wait in line too.   If we arrive shortly before show time will we still get to enjoy some tasty treats?


----------



## mrsw94

kylie71 said:


>



I feel really lame, and think that I should know this....but where is this sign?  Is it the original sign?  I know it looks like it.

Thanks!


----------



## mvf-m11c

ksromack said:


> Bret, you are a master of taking pictures in the dark!  I have never been able to acquire that skill but I'm going to try!  I'm going back to read some of your TRs just because my trip is a little more than 3 weeks away and I like to obsess right before a trip



Thank you Kathy. I am just an average photographer going around the parks looking for all kind of different pictures to take. You got to be very steady with your camera so you can get the picture in the dark without flash. You can go to the Photography Boards which gives you great info.This is going to be another great Holiday season at the DLR.


----------



## Orbitron

I found two pictures of the Tinker Bell ice rink, I hope I'm not too late for the Downtown Disney theme!


----------



## Sherry E

_*Its Monday -- and its time for the final theme and final Theme Week in the 2013 Theme Week Countdown to the Holiday Season at Disneyland Resort!!*_



*8 Days Until the
Holiday Season (Officially) Begins at Disneyland Resort!!!! *​

_* Since early August, I have created themes to help us count down to the DLR holidays official start date and build excitement for it, as well as showcase areas or details (in photos) that might otherwise be overlooked.  I have covered a wide range of highlights of the Disneyland Resort holiday season, writing up intros and sharing my photos to set the stage for each theme.  

Thankfully, this is an idea that caught on with the thread followers in 2011 and continued last year and this year.  Many of you have been kind enough to share your beautiful pictures as well!  The number of both views and posts in this thread has increased tremendously.  Plus, weve been joined by many new people along the way.

Hopefully I have given everyone some ideas of the extra special little things to look out for (and take photos of!) as you are strolling around Disneyland Resort during the glorious holiday season.

Thank you to everyone who has participated and/or followed along with the Countdown for the last 3 months (covering 20 themes in total), as well as joined in either of the 2 simultaneous contests Ive been running in conjunction with this Countdown (the random draw for a $25 Disney gift card, and the Code Word Challenge for a $25 Disney gift card).  I hope youll stick with me as we begin to see photos and learn information about the new 2013 holiday season.

Most likely there will be a Theme Week Countdown beginning in August 2014 and a new contest, but I will make that final decision a few months prior to August.  The final code word is: turkey.  If so, I hope to see some of this years Disneyland Resort holiday visitors contributing pictures to the various theme weeks.  Otherwise, you are always welcome to share your photos at any other time during the year  this Disneyland at Christmas/Holiday Season Superthread is a year-round discussion and celebration of the Holidays at Disneyland Resort.*_





*In the Spotlight this Week......

HOLIDAY CORNUCOPIA!!!*​




_* So, what exactly can be included in the Holiday Cornucopia theme entries for this week?  

You have many options for Holiday Cornucopia contributions.


1.  For one thing, today is the day to share any photos you didnt get to post in previous theme weeks over the last 3 months;


2.  OR, even if you have already posted photos in the themes, share/re-post your absolute favorite photos of the bunch, whether they are family Disneyland photos, scenic/landscape photos, PhotoPass  whatever they areif it involves the holidays at Disneyland Resort and its your own personal photo (not belonging to someone else), share it with us!  Its fun to see which photos our participants view as their absolute favorites!;  


3.  If you happen to be traveling to Disneyland Resort between today  Monday, November 4th, 2013  and Sunday, November 10th, 2013, and see any holiday decorations, merchandise, treats, etc., during this week, photos of those will count as well!;


4.  Also, if you have made any holiday trips to any other Disney parks (whether its WDW or one of the international Disney Resorts), you are welcome to post a few of those photos too (as long as there is something holiday-ish in them!); and


5.	  Finally  if you have a favorite photo or two of any non-Disney holiday trip, non-Disney gathering, non-Disney get-together, Disney or non-Disney-inspired Christmas tree or other kind of Disney or non-Disney holiday decorations youve put up, etc., that counts too!  An example would be if you have a great scenic snow shot from a mountain getaway, or a wonderful group photo in front of the tree or something like that.  A photo of you as a child, with Santa.  A wacky office Christmas party picture.  Anything along those lines! *_ 



_* Let me start with posting a few more photos that I didnt get into the Holidays Gone By (a.k.a. Holiday Stuff That Is Not There Anymore!) theme last week!



(December 1990  Mickeys Clubhouse, which is long, long gone.  Excuse the horrible quality of this photo  I think it got wet before I scanned it or something, and it was taken on a very old 35mm camera.)










(December 1992  the old photo spot at the Disneyland Hotel)










(December 1992  Goofys former Holiday Feast.  As a bonus, you cant see it but Im wearing giant Mickey ear muffs on my head!)










(December 1992 and 1993  More from Candy Cane Lane at the Disneyland Hotel)
















(December 1993  These little trees used to sit in the water in front of the Castle)










(December 1993  Two of many interesting holiday displays set up in the Disneyland Hotel over the years)















(I think this was December 1993, and if not it was December 1994  I guess this reindeer was just hangin around)









(December 2000  New Years Eve -- This extra little decoration was set up around Its a Small World Holiday)

-
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









(November 2001  Thanksgiving weekend  This festive tree used to sit in the Disneyland Hotel lobby.  I just loved the golden character ornaments and knick-knacks!)














(November 2001  Not only was I fortunate enough to see the very first Christmas tree at the Grand Californian, I was also fortunate enough to see the very first Christmas tree in Downtown Disney.  DTD was only beginning to open during my New Years Eve 2000 trip, one shop at a time, so there was no tree at that point.  By the holiday season of 2001, the tree was up!)










(December 2010  Mickey with his Santa hat, in front of the Disneyland Hotel  Gone forever?)















(December 2010  Old photo spot in Downtown Disney)




















(December 2011  This tree decorating contest didnt last long!)













And now Ill post some of my Favorite Old Disneyland Holiday Photos from various holiday trips of the past!



(December 1990  The 35th Anniversary year for Disneyland!)









(December 1990  In Los Angeles/Southern California, we were not used to having temperatures in the low 30s back then.  On this night I think it was hovering around 31-33 degrees and only in the low 50s in the daytime, with a strong wind chill -- and that was almost unheard of up to that point.  Now, of course, we get those kinds of temperatures quite often in the Winter, but on that night in December 1990, my teeth were chattering and I could not get warm!  All of the ear muffs in Disneyland were sold out!)











(December 1992  The old version of the Santa Mickey ears, in Tomorrowland)










(December 1992  These tourists from Taiwan saw us in our Santa Mickey ears and wanted to get a photo with us!  Lol.)










(December 1993  In front of the Castle, before it became the snow-covered Winter Castle  you can see a tiny glimpse of the Castle tree in the background)









(December 1994  The old version of reindeer Mickey ears!)







*_​


_*Please feel free to post your Holiday Cornucopia photos ALL WEEK LONG, through 11:59 PST on Sunday, November 10, 2013!!  

The winner of the random draw for the $25 Disney gift card will be chosen on Monday, November 11th.  The gift card for the random draw winner and the gift card for the Code Word Challenge winner will be mailed out on or around Tuesday, November 12th. 


Happy Holidays to everyone!!!!  Let the merry-making begin!


Code Word Challenge participants  its your time to shine!  You may now post your list of Theme Weeks, Codes, etc.!*_


----------



## ksromack

Theme 1-CHRISTMAS TREES and WREATHS-code word: Christmas
Theme 2-NEW ORLEANS SQUARE and HAUNTED MANSION HOLIDAY-code word: merry
Theme 3-ITS A SMALL WORLD HOLIDAY and FANTASYLAND-code word:  season
Theme 4-MAIN STREET and SLEEPING BEAUTYS WINTER CASTLE-code word: sleigh
Theme 5-A CHRISTMAS FANTASY PARADE and BELIEVEIN HOLIDAY MAGIC FIREWORKS-code word: reindeer
Theme 6-MICKEYS TOONTOWN-code word:  bright
Theme 7-THE HOTELS OF THE DISNEYLAND RESORT-code word:  yuletide
Theme 8-FRONTIERLAND and the JINGLE JANGLE-code word:  toys
Theme 9-HOLIDAY TREATS and TREASURES-code word: fly
Theme 10-HOLIDAY CHARACTERS, PHOTOPASS and SANTA CLAUS PHOTOS-code word:  sleep
Theme 11- BUENA VISTA STREET and HOLLYWOOD LAND-code word: child
Theme 12-Cars Land-code word: eyes
Theme 13- DISNEYLAND RESORT -- HOLIDAYS GONE BY-(a.k.a. Holiday Stuff That Is Not There Anymore!)-code word: goodies
Theme 14- THE CANDLELIGHT CEREMONY AND PROCESSIONAL-code word: tiny
Theme 15-HOLIDAY FLOWERS & PLANTS-code word: mistletoe
Theme 16- CRITTER COUNTRY & GRIZZLY PEAK-code word: choir
Theme 17- A BUGS LAND-code word: simple
Theme 18-- PACIFIC WHARF & PARADISE PIER-code word: spy
Theme 19-DOWNTOWN DISNEY-code word: kids
Theme 20-HOLIDAY CORNUCOPIA-code word: turkey



Song:  The Christmas Song


----------



## dolphingirl47

Theme 1 - Christmas Trees and Wreaths - Code Word: Christmas
Theme 2 - New Orleans Square and Haunted Mansion Holiday - Code Word: Merry
Theme 3 -  It's A Small World Holiday and Fantasyland - Code Word: Season
Theme 4 - Main Street and Sleeping Beauty's Winter Castle - Code Word: Sleigh  
Theme 5 - A Christmas Fantasy Parade and BelieveIn Holiday Magic Fireworks - Code Word: Reindeer 
Theme 6 - Mickey's Toontown - Code Word: Bright   
Theme 7 - The Hotels of the Disneyland Resort - Code Word: Yuletide 
Theme 8 - Frontierland and the Jingle Jangle Jamboree - Code Word: Toys   
Theme 9 - Holiday Treats and Treasures - Code Word: Fly    
Theme 10 - Holiday Characters, Photopass and Santa Claus Photos - Code Word: Sleep
Theme 11 - Buena Vista Street and Hollywood Land - Code Word: Child 
Theme 12 - Cars Land - Code Word: Eyes   
Theme 13 - Disneyland Resort -- Holidays Gone By - Code Word: Goodies
Theme 14 - The Candlelight Ceremony and Processional - Code Word: tiny  
Theme 15 - Holiday Flowers and Plants - Code Word: mistletoe 
Theme 16 - Critter Country and Grizzly Peak - Code Word: choir 
Theme 17 - A Bug's Land - Code Word: simple
Theme 18 - Pacific Wharf and Paradise Pier - Code word: spy
Theme 19 - Downtown Disney - Code word: kids
Theme 20 - Holiday Cornucopia - Code word: turkey

Song: The Christmas Song (Chestnuts Roasting On An Open Fire)


----------



## Sherry E

*Corinna* was so close -- and had the correct list, from what I can see, but....



*KATHY IS THE CODE WORD CHALLENGE WINNER 
(OF A $25 DISNEY GIFT CARD)!!!!!!!!*​


I wish I could give everyone a gift card.  I really do!  But Kathy has won this contest for being the quickest person to get the correct answer in.  And we still have yet to see who will win the random draw next Monday!





*Kathy --* Be sure to PM me your mailing info, although the gift card won't go out until early next week (when I send out the random draw winner's card too).


----------



## ksromack

Sherry E said:


> *KATHY IS THE CODE WORD CHALLENGE WINNER
> (OF A $25 DISNEY GIFT CARD)!!!!!!!!*​
> I wish I could give everyone a gift card.  I really do!  But Kathy has won this contest for being the quickest person to get the correct answer in.  And we still have yet to see who will win the random draw next Monday!


Thank you!!! Thank you, Sherry! That was very close....and now I can breath.  And go to the bathroom.  And get some coffee.  

This will definitely come in handy as I really think a Mickey nutcracker is in order for our trip that is coming faster than I imagined......and I will think of this group everytime I look at it!


----------



## pattyduke34

few of my favorites..


----------



## Sherry E

ksromack said:


> Thank you!!! Thank you, Sherry! That was very close....and now I can breath.  And go to the bathroom.  And get some coffee.
> 
> This will definitely come in handy as I really think a Mickey nutcracker is in order for our trip that is coming faster than I imagined......and I will think of this group everytime I look at it!



  I imagined that you and Corinna (neither of whom PM'd me earlier with a not-quite-complete list) were sitting right there at the computers, waiting for the post to come through!

It was very close, and a round of applause goes to *Corinna* for almost getting in there first!  *Corinna*, thank you so, so much for following along and participating!    As I said, I wish I could give everyone (who stuck to the rules!) a gift card, but I can't, sadly.  If I had a stash of them sitting around, I would do it.

In this case, the other card has to go to one of our photo contributors, and he/she will be determined next Monday!

Group hug, everyone!


Oh, I will mention that the person who PM'd me this morning actually had the correct list and song too (I'm going to have to make that challenge more difficult next year, with a much tougher song choice!)...but was missing the final code word.  And that final code word was crucial to have in order to count in the challenge entry.  

*Kathy -- *

I don't know which Mickey nutcracker you have your eyes on, but if it's the Santa one I'd snap that up as soon as you get to DLR.  Check in the gift shop in the Grand Californian -- which you will see when you pass through the GCH lobby when coming from/going to the PPH -- they carried it last year, as did the China Closet on Main Street.  By the time I got to the parks in early December, the Santa had sold out in both of those stores, but it was still available at the Showcase store on Main Street.  The other Mickey nutcrackers were seemingly available in all 3 shops.

Be sure to PM me your mailing info so I can send the card out early next week.


----------



## dolphingirl47

Congratulations, Kathy.

I had great fun playing along over the past weeks.

Corinna


----------



## Autty40

Theme 1: Trees and Wreaths 
Code Word: Christmas 
Theme 2: New Orleans Square & Haunted Mansion Holiday
 Code Word: Merry 
Theme 3: It's a Small World Holiday and Fantasyland 
Code Word: Season
 Theme 4: Main St and Sleeping Beauty Castle
 Code Word: Sleigh
 Theme 5: A Christmas Fantasy Parate & Believe....In Holiday Magic Fireworks Code Word: Reindeer
 Theme 6: Toontown Code Word: Bright Theme 7: Hotels Code Word: Yuletide Theme 8: Frontierland & Jingle Jangle Jamboree Code Word: Toys 
Theme 9: Holiday Treats & Treasures Code Word: Fly
 Theme 10: Holiday Characters, Photopass & Santa Clause Photo Code Word: Sleep
 Theme 11: Buena Vista Street & Holywood Land Code Word: Child 
Theme 12: Carsland Code Word: Eyes Theme 13: Disneyland Resort...Holidays Gone By! Code Word: Goodies
 Theme 14: Candlelight Ceremony and Processional Code Word: Tiny 
Theme 15: Holiday Flowers & Plants Code Word: Mistletoe 
Theme 16: Critter Country and Grizzly Peak Code Word: Choir 
Theme 17: A Bug's Land Code Word: Simple 
Theme 18: Pacific Wharf & Paradise Pier Code Word: Spy 
Theme 19: Downtown Disney Code Word: Kids 
Theme 20: Holiday Cornucopia Code Word: turkey
 Song: The Christmas Song

Awe! I was posting as you were announcing the winner! Congratulations!


----------



## Sherry E

*pattyduke34 --*

I think you picked some excellent choices for your Holiday Cornucopia contribution!  I love every one of those photos you posted, but for different reasons.  One thing they all have in common is that they all capture the true essence of the fun and joy we all experience at DLR during the holiday season.

By the way, I will have to double check but I think you are the only person to contribute to all 20 themes (and you stuck to the rules!) this year!


----------



## blue888

I love all the photos!!

Bought my park tickets last night! This trip is really happening!


----------



## ksromack

This is a little collage of one of my favorite Christmas-time events at WDW and that is the Holiday Stories at Epcot's World Showcase.  I love hearing about how other cultures celebrate the holidays.  We are such a big wide world.....and I think if we learn about everyone we'd understand one another better.  And yes, IASW is my favorite ride too 





Last year at MVMCP one of the big draws was the ability to have time with these guys as they are a very rare find in the parks.  I love this pic of us with the 7 Dwarfs.  It was our Christmas card last year.











dolphingirl47 said:


> Congratulations, Kathy.
> 
> I had great fun playing along over the past weeks.
> 
> Corinna



Thank you, Corinna.....it was a lot of fun and now I have quite the awesome word file with all of Sherry's themes and her verbage.  

Sherry, I love all your old pics....I had those same style of glasses back in the day too   Oh, and I'll take any Mickey Nutcracker.....but of course, if the santa one is the hardest to find, then that's the one I want 

Pattyduke, Is your first name Patty?  Anyway, where was Sully in the parks?  I love that big furry guy........


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

I will be back on later with some pictures, but I just wanted to congratulate Kathy on her win! And now I am on the hunt for a Mickey Nutcracker (or any Disney Nutcracker!). 

Made our grocery delivery reservation today and got the window I wanted (the date just opened up today). Sometimes it's the small things!


----------



## Orbitron

We went many times to Disneyland Paris, but only once during Christmas season, that was back in 2002. Here are some pictures!





























































A few photos of Disneyland Paris in the snow!


----------



## dolphingirl47

I finally have some photos to share. Here are some holiday photos from the other coast.

Magic Kingdom:




















Epcot:

















Animal Kingdom





















Hollywood Studios


----------



## funatdisney

Two of my favorite shots of Sleeping Beauty Castle:



 






My favorite Christmas Tree pic (also my favorite DLR Christmas Tree)





And one of my favorite It's A Small World pic (I can't find the other one):



​


----------



## u2pixi

Congratulations Kathy!!! And thanks Sherry for your time and hard work putting the code word challenge together - it was fun to follow along- the time difference got me in the end but I really enjoyed keeping track!! 
Happy last countdown week- how exciting!!! 
Amy


----------



## deejdigsdis

I love all of these pictures!  

*Sherry*, I absolutely love those trees in the water by the castle.  I've never seen pictures or heard of these before.  I would love to see those come back.

*Orbitron*, I've never seen pictures of Disneyland Paris before.  I especially loved the snowy pictures.  I bet that was so beautiful!  (But probably hard to move around in.  It looked very icy.)

I wish I had more time to pop into this thread.  Thank you all for your contributions.  I have a bit of time to share a few right now...DS7 is home sick today, so I'll post what I can while he is resting.

When I returned to Disneyland in Nov. 2009 (after a 13 year absence!), I bought a Christmas ornament for our tree.  I thought that might be our only trip and I chose a tree ornament as my souvenir.





Fortunately, that wasn't the end of our Disneyland trips.  Here are a few more ornaments I picked up over the last few years, not necessarily during holiday trips:

















And one that DS12-at-the-time made for me for Christmas.


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

I love seeing the pictures from the other Disney parks, especially the snow ones from Disneyland Paris. I'm not sure I'd want to be out in it, but it just looks amazing & magical.

Here are mine, starting with a few favorites












And not a picture, but the video of the castle lighting of course




And then for something new - this is the tree at Six Flags Discovery Kingdom




Sherry, thank you so much for doing this! It has been so much fun and I can't wait for all the "new" things I get to discover this trip that I had bypassed before. Your work is very much appreciated.


----------



## deejdigsdis

I missed most of the theme weeks, so I'll share some that could have been shared during past weeks.


----------



## egritz

ksromack said:


> Anyway, where was Sully in the parks?  I love that big furry guy........



His entrance/exit is next to the Monster's Inc ride, he usually is around the corner from it at the T where you can take pictures in front of the city-scape.  Sorry, I'm not positive on the street names!  (When you walk in the park and take a left to go down towards the Animation Studio, etc, where that street T's, look to the left).


----------



## pattyduke34

*Kathy* Yes my name is Patty, and yes Sully is usually by the back entrance where they have the Mad Tea Party...Now they have a photo op there for the new Monsters movie... I think Monster University...


----------



## Sherry E

Thank you for the nice comments, and you're welcome, everyone!  Even before I added the contests into this Countdown, it was quite the project in the past two years (as *Bret*, *TK* and *Deej* will probably recall) -- especially when dealing with a temperamental computer and a frustrating Photobucket. 

And then when we started this new thread at the end of last year, I knew it was going to be a huge undertaking putting all the posts on page 1 together (although I think the end result is a good one, and now it is set up so that when it's time to move to a new thread I can just copy everything over into new posts and still maintain the integrity of the set-up and info).

So somewhere along the line I decided to create even more work for myself by adding in the contests to this year's Theme Week!  Seems only logical, right?  It's only worthwhile if people actually participate and follow along, however, so that's where you guys all deserve a round of applause and a  as well!  (I haven't even posted the majority of my photos from September in my Halloween Superthread...because they all seem to have forgotten that I exist over there!!!  I'm an outsider in my own Superthread!)


I have loved seeing the "Holiday Cornucopia" contributions that have come in today from *Kathy*, *Orbitron*, *Corinna*, *Liza*, *Deej* and *Jamie* (I already mentioned *pattyduke34* earlier, as she is the only one to have contributed to every single theme this year!)!  I enjoy seeing what people either pick as their favorites, or the shots that they choose to display, new and old.  I will be very eager to discover who ends up winning the random draw next Monday, but we still have time for a lot of contributions between now and then!




*Deej --* 

It is interesting what the Castle used to look like in holiday seasons past, isn't it?  I guess that once the snow appeared, the Disney masterminds decided to get rid of the little trees.  I liked them, though.  I don't think the white trees would be entirely out of place in front of the icicle-laden Castle of today.  I wouldn't want to replace the icicles with the trees, but why not have both, I say!


I am particularly interested in what becomes of the New Orleans Square tree this year.  Since it is no longer going to be in the Court of Angels, I'm not sure if I can think of another location for it that would work.


----------



## mvf-m11c

I could show you all pictures of the Holiday season at WDW but here are some of them.

Magic Kingdom































Disney Hollywood Studios















Animal Kingdom




















Grand Floridian Hotel










EPCOT


----------



## tksbaskets

WOW what a day of fun pictures!  They are all making me smile.  Hard to pick pictures that envoke the joy of the holidays but here is my MISC for today.


WDW:






DL:





_*Deej* I hope your little one is feeling better.  I love the ornaments_

*Bret* great WDW pictures!


----------



## Luisa

Congratulations Kathy!  I have lots of photos for this weeks theme - all from Tokyo.


----------



## crystal1313

Some of my favorites:

DS at 10 months, 2008:





A nice Security guard CM took this for us, same trip:





First set of ears:





Can't tell it's Christmas at all, but this is my youngest across from Soarin' (and one of my favorite photos ever!):





I love the look of pure joy on my oldest:





Family photo 2010:





this one because it just cracks me up!  LOL:





Another favorite:





Family photo 2011:





Enjoying treats on Main street, our tradition:





Family photo 2012:


----------



## mvf-m11c

Sherry E said:


> Thank you for the nice comments, and you're welcome, everyone!  Even before I added the contests into this Countdown, it was quite the project in the past two years (as *Bret*, *TK* and *Deej* will probably recall) -- especially when dealing with a temperamental computer and a frustrating Photobucket.
> 
> And then when we started this new thread at the end of last year, I knew it was going to be a huge undertaking putting all the posts on page 1 together (although I think the end result is a good one, and now it is set up so that when it's time to move to a new thread I can just copy everything over into new posts and still maintain the integrity of the set-up and info).
> 
> So somewhere along the line I decided to create even more work for myself by adding in the contests to this year's Theme Week!  Seems only logical, right?  It's only worthwhile if people actually participate and follow along, however, so that's where you guys all deserve a round of applause and a  as well!  (I haven't even posted the majority of my photos from September in my Halloween Superthread...because they all seem to have forgotten that I exist over there!!!  I'm an outsider in my own Superthread!)



It was quite a project these last couple of years when you started the Christmas Superthread as well as the Halloween Superthread. We all appreciate your hard work of keeping the Superthreads all updated. 




tksbaskets said:


> *Bret* great WDW pictures!



Thank you TK.


----------



## Sherry E

I am thoroughly enjoying the array of holiday photos from Paris, Tokyo and WDW, along with the bounty of DLR photos.  It's fascinating to compare the decor in the different parks!


----------



## ksromack

Sherry E said:


> I am thoroughly enjoying the array of holiday photos from Paris, Tokyo and WDW, along with the bounty of DLR photos.  It's fascinating to compare the decor in the different parks!



Me too!  And I love the spot color treatments on some of the B&W photos that have been posted.

And awesome, REAL snow at the Paris location!  I've never been to Europe but hubby and I have been talking about a cruise within the next couple of years.  We may just have to include an excursion to Disney Paris!


----------



## mom2rtk

Sherry E said:


> *Janet --* I know nothing about the Fantasmic Dessert seating check-in.  Since there are only 2 nights of the CP this year, I suspect that there will be a lot of people standing around Town Square, waiting for a viewing spot for the CP so I'm not sure how that will affect parade viewing.



Thanks Sherry. I've been thinking it over and it appears that we're going to have to see the daytime parade that Sunday regardless. But I'm going to opt for the one at 1:00. If that doesn't pan out, we'll hang around for the next one.


----------



## jessicaerv

I missed most of the theme weeks, but I'd like to share some pictures, if I may, from our trip in November 2010.  You'll see me and my DD1 (at the time) in one or two pictures.


----------



## mom2rtk

farmfresh said:


> It's highly likely people will already be queuing by the time the parade finishes. It seems to have become a practice to queue to get 'preferred' seats, meaning people line up for quite some time before seating assignments open (even for the second show). But I wouldn't worry too much - you can see clearly enough from any seating position.  We 've done dessert viewing on several occasions, and have even arrived jut a few minutes before the actual show, and been seated more than adequately. We think we are paying so we can enjoy NOT queuing! But if it worries you try and schedule them for different days.
> 
> Also -see Hydroguy's superthread for other views....



Thanks! I'm going to be one of the crazies lining up early for the Fantasmic Dessert seating. I have skipped it every single time we have been to DLR because of the hassle factor. This time I want a good spot to photograph it, and ending up in the second row could still put me behind someone I can't see past. I bought a new lens primarily to photograph this show. I really want to be in a good spot. 



egritz said:


> *mom2rtk *Did you see EE times are now being posted for that week?



I did finally see that. Thanks! Now if I can just get the holiday tour and Fantasmic reservations in a few days, I'll feel more settled.


----------



## blue888

Thanks for all the work Sherry!


Also, holiday season is here - DQ Candy Cane blizzards are out


----------



## ksromack

Here's one from last year....this was MVMCP.




And this one from Animal Kingdom:


----------



## mom2rtk

Sherry, what a vast collection of photos you have through the years. I have really enjoyed getting to see them on this thread!

And finally...... I can participate with some shots from WDW! 




IMG_5869B by mom2rtk, on Flickr





IMG_5845B by mom2rtk, on Flickr




IMG_5806B by mom2rtk, on Flickr




IMG_5666B by mom2rtk, on Flickr




IMG_5891B by mom2rtk, on Flickr





IMG_5619B by mom2rtk, on Flickr




Osborne Lights by mom2rtk, on Flickr




Christmas Belles and their Beast by mom2rtk, on Flickr




Osborne Lights by mom2rtk, on Flickr




Snow White and her Dwarfs by mom2rtk, on Flickr




Once Upon a Dream by mom2rtk, on Flickr




mk2dapperdans by mom2rtk, on Flickr




mk3gfgingerbread by mom2rtk, on Flickr




mk3gftrees by mom2rtk, on Flickr




IMG_4720-1 by mom2rtk, on Flickr




Mr. & Mrs. Santa in Epcot by mom2rtk, on Flickr




IMG_3493 by mom2rtk, on Flickr




IMG_7251 by mom2rtk, on Flickr


----------



## KCmike

Great images Janet ^^^


----------



## ksromack

Janet!  What an amazing set of photos you have!

What camera/lens are you using for these?  It looks like a prime lens on some because of the depth of field....and wow!


----------



## Mickeybell

I have really enjoyed sharing and seeing everyone's pictures!  This has really made the time until the holidays seem to go by faster!!! 

I missed the Small World Week. So here are a couple of my favorites.
IASWH is my favorite thing during Christmas time.  I find all the lights just so pretty.




I really like this one of my boys together.








And I love this one of my youngest DS.  He is watching the Christmas Parade with such wonder on his face.


----------



## mom2rtk

KCmike said:


> Great images Janet ^^^



Thanks Mike! It was really fun to revisit several years worth of photos!



ksromack said:


> Janet!  What an amazing set of photos you have!
> 
> What camera/lens are you using for these?  It looks like a prime lens on some because of the depth of field....and wow!



Thanks Kathy! I have a Canon T2i and use a variety of lenses. Most of those were taken with my Canon 17-55 f/2.8 but some were taken with my Sigma 50-150 f/2.8. I occasionally use a prime, but mostly just on dark rides. I stick with my 2.8 zooms out in the park, even at night because I just don't like giving up my zoom.


----------



## dreamseeker9

Wow, gorgeous photos shared so far - thanks, everyone!

Yay, I can participate in this one!    Here are photos from our trip to WDW after Thanksgiving last November.

MK:












Grand Floridian:








DHS - Osborn Lights:








Our resort, Art of Animation:




EPCOT:




AK:




Boardwalk Inn:


----------



## trishakay84

Here are a few more of my pictures from December 2012!






My DH's birthday cake from Surf's Up Breakfast (looks yummier than it tasted, unfortunately)







Panoramic shot of It's A Small World







Action shot from the teacups! Love the joy on my DS5's face!







I love how you can see the mickey ears on the wreath lit up from the castle!







We drove from Minnesota, and the return drive was crazy with snowstorms. The mountain passes were a little scary, but the last 90 miles to home were horrible with a blizzard. We drove I think maybe 20 mph for that last bit, and got stuck in snow drifts on the road only about 8 miles from home. This photo is from after the blizzard, but we came home to 14 inches of snow.

We'll be flying this year to avoid icky blizzard travel, haha.


----------



## Orbitron

deejdigsdis said:


> *Orbitron*, I've never seen pictures of Disneyland Paris before.  I especially loved the snowy pictures.  I bet that was so beautiful!  (But probably hard to move around in.  It looked very icy.)





DisneyJamieCA said:


> I love seeing the pictures from the other Disney parks, especially the snow ones from Disneyland Paris. I'm not sure I'd want to be out in it, but it just looks amazing & magical.



The snow was looking great, but it was a very cold and icy. I am beginning to shiver again if I think about this day!


----------



## blue888

trishakay84 said:


> We drove from Minnesota, and the return drive was crazy with snowstorms. The mountain passes were a little scary, but the last 90 miles to home were horrible with a blizzard. We drove I think maybe 20 mph for that last bit, and got stuck in snow drifts on the road only about 8 miles from home. This photo is from after the blizzard, but we came home to 14 inches of snow.
> 
> We'll be flying this year to avoid icky blizzard travel, haha.



That looks like my yard right now, lol. We are snowed in right now. Vacation can't come soon enough.


I am looking through my photo albums to see if there a photo I can scan of Disney Christmas...


----------



## Elk Grove Chris

Some of my favorites:


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

I saw my first Holidaytime Disneyland commercial (with Mater) this morning! It's real!


----------



## Sherry E

I've logged everyone's entries into the random draw!  Since I last checked in, there have been amazing contributions from *crystal1313*, *jessicaerv*, *Janet*, *Mickeybell*, *dreamseeker9*, *trishakay84* and *Elk Grove Chris*!  I'm absolutely astounded at the quality of these photos, both in terms of composition and in terms of the subjects in the shots.  You guys are really coming through with great pictures!


​

I know I'm skipping some posts I wanted to reply to from yesterday, but I have limited time right now so here are a few just from this page:


*trishakay84* -- That snow picture is perfect!  It's like something off of a postcard.  It may not be fun for the people who have to live in it, but when I (someone who has lived her whole life in Los Angeles) think of snowy, wintry scenes...that's what I think of!


*Jamie --* I must not be watching TV at the right times (or maybe I should venture away from the Hallmark Channel holiday movies!) because I have been waiting to see a Disneyland holidays TV ad and have not seen one yet.  Even though I thought the Mater ad was cute last year, I think the old "It's a Small World" ads were so much better, because those actually evoked some kind of emotion and childlike excitement.  

I have, however, begun to see many other holiday TV ads, but not quite as many as I know there could be.  I expect an onslaught of holiday commercials to start when we get closer to Thanksgiving.


*blue888 --* Remember, it doesn't have to be a Disney holiday picture.  If you have any kind of favorite Christmas pictures from any holiday gatherings or trips, or maybe some nice snow or holiday lights pictures, this is the week to post them!  From now through Sunday night, non-Disney holiday pictures are accepted too.  Once we get to Monday, we go back to strictly Disneyland Resort stuff.


​
And also, those of you who have been to DLR this week or last and have already gotten photos of some of the decor and merchandise that is up, feel free to share them!  (*perlster* shared a photo of the Castle a couple of days ago.)  We are eager to see signs of the coming season as they appear!

​


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

Sherry, it was during our local news this morning (ABC). I agree that I prefer the IASW ones, but I do like this one - they play the music and show parts of the parade and then it's just him at the end. They all make me happy though  And something has to replace not getting the Hallmark channel. I even looked online and nope  Guess I'll have to stick to the ones I can find on Netflix.


----------



## Sherry E

DisneyJamieCA said:


> Sherry, it was during our local news this morning (ABC). I agree that I prefer the IASW ones, but I do like this one - they play the music and show parts of the parade and then it's just him at the end. They all make me happy though  And something has to replace not getting the Hallmark channel. I even looked online and nope  Guess I'll have to stick to the ones I can find on Netflix.



*Jamie -*

At least there are the upcoming Lifetime movies you can see.  While they are not as non-stop/'round-the-clock as the Hallmark movies, they usually do cover many of the weekends during the season, and often feature many of the same B-List and C-List actors that you would find in the Hallmark movies.  The movies are pretty much just like Hallmark movies (except some are a bit more serious), and I think they either start this upcoming weekend or the next.  

And there are usually at least a couple of new movies on ABC Family every year, mixed in with the other 25 Days of Christmas things.

I remember last year I caught some wacky Christmas movie on Lifetime, with David Hasselhoff as an annoying Christmas planner/organizer who is hired by a busy lady to decorate and plan Christmas stuff for her family.  Of course, mayhem ensues -- as it usually does in these movies -- but there is a happy ending (as there usually is in these types of movies!).


----------



## danimaroo

Ahhh I'm so sorry I totally disappeared from this thread! I probably should have mentioned that we were going to Disney World for 11 days back in September... and then I got back and immediately started writing my WDW TR like a madwoman. I'm trying to get as much of it written as possible ahead of time, so I can write a Disneyland TR, too, and not feel remarkably overwhelmed while writing 2 TRs.

Of course, I'm popping back in here when we're a mere 8 DAYS away from our Disneyland trip!! Our excitement level has only grown more and more... to see the Christmas decorations and so much more during our trip is going to be amazing! 

I'm sorry I didn't keep up with each week's themes, I've just been so busy! But I will be writing a TR about our trip (though not sure if I'll start it immediately upon our return)... I will ALSO be making another video of our trip! I made one of last year's but it wasn't my favorite, just because I didn't get a ton of footage due to all of the rain we saw during our trip. 

Anyhoot, I'm still here, and I am still loving this thread... and can't wait to be in Disneyland in 8 days to kick off the Christmas season!!


----------



## Sherry E

danimaroo said:


> Ahhh I'm so sorry I totally disappeared from this thread! I probably should have mentioned that we were going to Disney World for 11 days back in September... and then I got back and immediately started writing my WDW TR like a madwoman. I'm trying to get as much of it written as possible ahead of time, so I can write a Disneyland TR, too, and not feel remarkably overwhelmed while writing 2 TRs.
> 
> Of course, I'm popping back in here when we're a mere 8 DAYS away from our Disneyland trip!! Our excitement level has only grown more and more... to see the Christmas decorations and so much more during our trip is going to be amazing!
> 
> I'm sorry I didn't keep up with each week's themes, I've just been so busy! But I will be writing a TR about our trip (though not sure if I'll start it immediately upon our return)... I will ALSO be making another video of our trip! I made one of last year's but it wasn't my favorite, just because I didn't get a ton of footage due to all of the rain we saw during our trip.
> 
> Anyhoot, I'm still here, and I am still loving this thread... and can't wait to be in Disneyland in 8 days to kick off the Christmas season!!



*danimaroo --*

Hello again!

I'm excited for you that your holiday trip begins next week!  Honestly, it is still hard for me to process and wrap my brain around the fact that we are now in November and that the season is really here.  On one hand I'm delighted (and thrilled to be done with summer)!  On the other hand I am wondering where the time went -- it seems like a chunk of the year went missing somewhere along the line.  The last 6 months have zoomed by.  

Anyway, your last 2012 DLR holiday TR was so much fun, and full of great photos and descriptions, so I know you will have a big following for this next TR.

I wondered what happened to you, but then someone mentioned that you had a WDW trip and TR going.  So it all made sense whey you disappeared.  (I know how time-consuming doing those TRs can be!)  At least you got into a few of the early theme weeks and got a few entries into the random draw.

You know, we're in our final theme week of the Countdown now.  From now through Sunday you can post any holiday pictures you'd like (to get one last entry into the draw for the $25 Disney gift card).  If you have more DLR holiday photos you want to share, feel free.  If you'd like to share some of your WDW holiday photos, that would be great too.  If you've visited one of the international Disney parks for the holidays, those photos are welcome as well!  And if you have any non-Disney holiday pictures -- just random holiday pictures from any non-Disney trip or get-together that you love and that you'd like to show us, those are welcome too.  It's a Holiday Cornucopia o' photos!

On Monday morning I will do the random draw, reaching my hand into a box to pull out one of the crumpled up names of entrants that I have tossed into it!  I will announce the winner here, as soon as I have pulled the name.

We've already had one winner -- Kathy (ksromack) won the Code Word Challenge for being the quickest person to submit the correct list of Theme Weeks and hidden code words, as well as the Christmas song to which all of the words belonged.  But the random draw contest is open through Sunday night, 11:59 PST!!


----------



## PHXscuba

Wow, I left for a day and it jumped FIVE pages!! Awesome and amazing photos, especially of the other parks. It's on my "Disney bucket list" to see WDW at Christmastime and to visit an overseas Disney park (anytime!)

I was going to put up a couple photos but Photobucket is currently down for maintenance, so maybe later!

PHXscuba


----------



## mrsw94

@Sherry-I should have bought the ice cream at $3!  Now it's not on sale and I have to wait!  Wah!! 


This will be our first trip to see Christmas,  but I did manage to find a couple of photos.  These are my kiddos from last Christmas....





And this is from our trip in 2010 that I used for a Christmas Card


----------



## GeneralTso

I love seeing all the happy faces on this thread!


----------



## aidensmom31

I havent been able to keep up on here either   We lost some people at work and I have been working a lot of overtime.....not good for my free time but the money is great for our trip   We have new people now so I get to relax and count down.......I am less than 3 weeks away from the 30 day mark


----------



## figment_jii

More info on the Ralph Brennan's Jazz Kitchen Gingerbread Workshop.  I emailed Brennan's yesterday because of the discrepancy between the info previously mentioned and the info in the D23 email and this was the response I got back.



> Thank you for your interest in our Holiday Gingerbread Workshops! This year, we will be offering public gingerbread workshops on December 14,15, and 21 and a D23 exclusive workshop on Dec. 22nd. Tickets for the public workshops will go on sale on November 11th through our Facebook page, you should receive an email blast from us about it soon. Tickets for D23 workshop will go on sale on November 18th.



So the one on the 22nd is only for Gold and Silver level members of D23.  The other three workshops are open to the public.  I'm hoping to go for the first time this year!


----------



## Alohagirl73

How crowded do you think the 15th of November will be? It's the first official day of the holiday season.  Thinking of going up with DD that afternoon/evening.


----------



## figment_jii

For the cornucopia!

This was something I "discovered" for the first time last year.  I always knew they made them, but I'd never been there when it was happening.  Last year I made a point of getting a wristband and getting a candy cane!  I love how each candy cane is different!













I wasn't sure where to put this, so the Cornucopia seems like a good place!  One of the few in-ride holiday decorations!





This is one of my favorite photos from the trip last December!  The weather might not have been that cold, but the castle sure looked wintery.


----------



## blue888

Here is a picture our my front door this morning. Feels like Christmas already, lol


----------



## kylie71

A few of my favorites from DLR, and the.... Resort at Squaw Creek Christmas:


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

I don't know if this has been posted yet, but wanted to share before I run out the door in case it hasn't.

http://disneyparks.disney.go.com/bl...es-at-disneyland-park-and-magic-kingdom-park/


----------



## ksromack

I got my Fantasmic dessert party reservations today for dec 6th!  Now I can rest easy as our holiday tour and now the Fantasmic seating is taken care off!  Whew!


----------



## kylie71

DisneyJamieCA said:


> I don't know if this has been posted yet, but wanted to share before I run out the door in case it hasn't.
> 
> http://disneyparks.disney.go.com/bl...es-at-disneyland-park-and-magic-kingdom-park/


Very cute, Thank You Jamie!
Cannot wait to see that!  Only 19 days for me!   You are getting there too, right?

--Lori


----------



## funatdisney

DisneyJamieCA said:


> I don't know if this has been posted yet, but wanted to share before I run out the door in case it hasn't.
> 
> http://disneyparks.disney.go.com/bl...es-at-disneyland-park-and-magic-kingdom-park/




Here is what DisneyJamieCA link was about:

"First Look: Jingle Cruise Props & Opening Dates at Disneyland Park and Magic Kingdom Park"

"In this seasonal takeover of the attraction, the Skippers are homesick for the holidays, so they decide to bring holiday cheer with them to work. The attraction queue and boathouse will be decorated, the Skippers will add a slew of seasonal jokes to their tours, and even the Jungle Cruise boats will receive holiday names." 

It goes on to say the Jingle Cruise debut at Magic Kingdom Park on November 8, and at Disneyland park on November 12.


----------



## mom2rtk

ksromack said:


> I got my Fantasmic dessert party reservations today for dec 6th!  Now I can rest easy as our holiday tour and now the Fantasmic seating is taken care off!  Whew!



Yeah!  So what time do you plan to line up for seat assignments? 

I just booked our holiday tour for that date! I think we're doing the dessert seating for Fantasmic on the 8th. I thought about the 6th but the reserved parade seating is for the 5:30 parade and I didn't want to get hung up getting over there and not get the front row.


----------



## funatdisney

More DLR Holiday pictures:











Same picture as above but with a flash:





Down Town Disney


----------



## tangledforever

Long time lurker here, hi everyone! 

I need some help/advice. My husband has finally agreed a Disney holiday vacation will be fun (thanks to all of you sharing your photos the last couple of weeks. I finally wore him down. ) We will have 3 days in the park and understand many people will be at the parks Christmas week, but If you were to have to choose, what days would you go?  Which days may have better (less) crowds?

Dec 24, 25, 26
Dec 25, 26, 27
Dec 26, 27, 28

We are premium AP holders so we are not necessarily going for rides (although our 2 & 3 year old love fantasyland) we are going for the experience.  

Thanks for any input!


----------



## Pesky

Is the Ralph Brennan gingerbread workshop good for small kids?  Just saw one is on a day we are there!  Thx


----------



## Sherry E

*Good morning, Christmas/Holiday Season Superthread peeps!

This morning I was met with a brisk chill in the air -- which is exactly what I expect and look forward to in November.    If I listen closely enough I can almost hear the faint sounds of carolers, jingling bells and a familiar "ho ho ho!" in the distance, inching ever closer as the days pass.  I can almost smell the pine, the gingerbread and the cocoa.*

(_Of course, the crisp, cool air was not enough to make me forget that the idiot neighbor upstairs woke me up more than once in the middle of the night by hammering nails or whatever device into the wall at 3 a.m. and 4 a.m.  I would go to sleep and then someone would start up with the hammer again, as though he/she was hanging pictures.  Who uses a hammer in an apartment building with thin walls at that time of the morning?  

At one point I grabbed a Swiffer or some other sort of contraption with a long handle, and I banged it into the ceiling, hoping the fool would get the hint.  He/she stopped for about an hour, long enough for me to get back to sleep, and then started hitting nails again. 

Seriously, the people upstairs are about to erase my holiday spirit and good will, and get on my very un-festive, bad side._)



*One of my favorite Hallmark Countdown to Christmas movies -- "Farewell, Mr. Kringle" -- is on tonight at 6 p.m.!  Whee!!!  Also, Lifetime is getting into the act by throwing some Christmas movies into their line-up tonight and this weekend.  

There is no turning back now, folks!  We are headed full-speed into the holidays.

mrsw94, figment_jii, Lori (I love the Squaw Creek/Valley pictures!) and blue888 (awesome snow photo!) have all received entries into the random draw for their fantastic Holiday Cornucopia pictures (Liza earned an entry for her previous GCH and Castle pictures, but I loved seeing the extra "Village" pictures from Downtown Disney, with the tree photo spot and kiosk).


By the way -- if anyone out there spots any new 2013 info about Knott's Merry Farm or Grinchmas at Universal Studios Hollywood, let me know.  Yesterday I was gathering up some links to include in the "Other Things to Do" post on page 1 (which I will add today), and I noticed that both Knott's and USH had not updated their pages with 2013 holiday info.*


​




mrsw94 said:


> @Sherry-I should have bought the ice cream at $3!  Now it's not on sale and I have to wait!  Wah!!



*mrsw94 -*

Hopefully it will go on sale in December, and hopefully the Grand version of the ice cream will still be available!  Your pictures are adorable, and they made me smile!




GeneralTso said:


> I love seeing all the happy faces on this thread!



*GeneralTso --*

I agree!  This Holiday Cornucopia theme has been one of the best ones -- if not _the_ best one -- so far, because we have been able to see such a wide range of holiday photos.





aidensmom31 said:


> I havent been able to keep up on here either   We lost some people at work and I have been working a lot of overtime.....not good for my free time but the money is great for our trip   We have new people now so I get to relax and count down.......I am less than 3 weeks away from the 30 day mark



*aidensmom31 --*

Your trip will be here fast!




figment_jii said:


> More info on the Ralph Brennan's Jazz Kitchen Gingerbread Workshop.  I emailed Brennan's yesterday because of the discrepancy between the info previously mentioned and the info in the D23 email and this was the response I got back.
> 
> So the one on the 22nd is only for Gold and Silver level members of D23.  The other three workshops are open to the public.  I'm hoping to go for the first time this year!



*figment_jii --*

Thanks for the update!  That was more or less how I interpreted it.  When I saw the dates given to DIS'er Morgan M on Facebook, I figured that unless that Jazz Kitchen person was totally incorrect then only the last date would be the D23 date.  It wasn't really incorrect info -- it's just that the Facebook Jazz Kitchen person did not specify/clarify that the 22nd was a D23-only date.  Also, last year I think there were only 3 dates available to the general public as well, so it would make sense to have a similar set-up this year.

I'm glad you posted the Roz picture!  I don't think anyone else posted it.  I suppose the theme to which that photo would have applied earlier in the Countdown was the Buena Vista Street/Hollywood Land week.  (Or, if we were really stretching it, I suppose the photo could have gone in the Holiday Characters--PhotoPass--Santa theme week.)  I have a couple of Roz Santa hat photos, but for some reason I forgot all about them when I put together the BVS/HL theme week!





Alohagirl73 said:


> How crowded do you think the 15th of November will be? It's the first official day of the holiday season.  Thinking of going up with DD that afternoon/evening.



*Alohagirl73 --*

The first official day of the season is Tuesday, 11/12/13.  

Friday, 11/15/13 is likely going to be mistaken as the first day of the season because that's the day that Winter Dreams and Viva Navidad begin, and the "Winter Village" in DTD will have begun the day before.  Because of this confusion and because of the new events in DCA, I expect that Friday, 11/15 will be quite crowded -- especially from afternoon on through the night.  In fact, the fact that people think that 11/15 is the start of the season may alleviate some of the crowds on 11/12!  I would expect that many people (SoCal residents) will think, "Why do I need to go on 11/12 when I can see Winter Dreams and Viva Navidad only 3 days later?"





DisneyJamieCA said:


> I don't know if this has been posted yet, but wanted to share before I run out the door in case it hasn't.
> 
> http://disneyparks.disney.go.com/bl...es-at-disneyland-park-and-magic-kingdom-park/



Thank you, *Jamie*, for posting it here -- it had not been posted yet, and -- as usual -- the last time I checked the Parks Blog it was not there!  I'll add the link to the Jingle Cruise section on page 1!




funatdisney said:


> Here is what DisneyJamieCA link was about:
> 
> "First Look: Jingle Cruise Props & Opening Dates at Disneyland Park and Magic Kingdom Park"
> 
> "In this seasonal takeover of the attraction, the Skippers are homesick for the holidays, so they decide to bring holiday cheer with them to work. The attraction queue and boathouse will be decorated, the Skippers will add a slew of seasonal jokes to their tours, and even the Jungle Cruise boats will receive holiday names."
> 
> It goes on to say the Jingle Cruise debut at Magic Kingdom Park on November 8, and at Disneyland park on November 12.



Thanks, *Liza*, for the further explanation!  I will update the Jingle Cruise category in *Seasonal Activities/Events* on page 1!




tangledforever said:


> Long time lurker here, hi everyone!
> 
> I need some help/advice. My husband has finally agreed a Disney holiday vacation will be fun (thanks to all of you sharing your photos the last couple of weeks. I finally wore him down. ) We will have 3 days in the park and understand many people will be at the parks Christmas week, but If you were to have to choose, what days would you go?  Which days may have better (less) crowds?
> 
> Dec 24, 25, 26
> Dec 25, 26, 27
> Dec 26, 27, 28
> 
> We are premium AP holders so we are not necessarily going for rides (although our 2 & 3 year old love fantasyland) we are going for the experience.
> 
> Thanks for any input!



Welcome, *tangledforever*!  

I'm glad you joined us!  We've been posting photos since early August -- go back to page 62 of the thread and start from there if you want to really see a bounty of photos!

As for your dates... it's a 'lesser of 3 evils' scenario, really.  If I had to pick dates that might, possibly, have lighter crowds or just be better, I guess I'd go for the Dec 24, 25, 26 dates.  

But, honestly, it really won't matter.  They will all be crowded, especially post-Christmas and leading up to New Year's!  There are tons of people out of work and school that week.  

At least with the Dec 24, 25, 26 dates you will get to be there on Christmas Eve too, which will probably be lovely.  Plus, Santa is still at several places around DLR on 12/24.

Be sure to check out the *Trip Reports and Reviews* section of page 1 for links to *JediMasterNerd's* review and *Mickey&JoshNut's* review of their Christmas trips last year.  That may give you a good idea of what kinds of crowds to expect on different days.



Pesky said:


> Is the Ralph Brennan gingerbread workshop good for small kids?  Just saw one is on a day we are there!  Thx



*Pesky --*

I've seen photos of the Workshop with young kids in them before.  I'm sure it's great for little ones.  Did you check out the Jazz Kitchen Facebook page?  They have photos from the Haunted Workshop, which might give you a better idea.  I have a link to their Facebook page in the *Downtown Disney/Hotels of the Disneyland Resort* post on page 1.

​


----------



## ksromack

mom2rtk said:


> Yeah!  So what time do you plan to line up for seat assignments?
> I just booked our holiday tour for that date! I think we're doing the dessert seating for Fantasmic on the 8th. I thought about the 6th but the reserved parade seating is for the 5:30 parade and I didn't want to get hung up getting over there and not get the front row.


Oh, I think you are smart to spread the joy over a couple different days!  I didn't do Fantasmic over the weekend in case my sister-in-law is able to join us (she lives in Reseda)...she's a professor at Northbridge and she'll be off on the weekend so I wanted to keep those days free.  Not sure when we'll line up.  I was told by the CM that for the 9pm show we can start checking in at 8pm and we'll be let in to choose our seats at 8:30.  I'll probably mosey over there a few minutes before 8.  We're used to waiting in lines for things.



tangledforever said:


> Long time lurker here, hi everyone!
> 
> I need some help/advice. My husband has finally agreed a Disney holiday vacation will be fun (thanks to all of you sharing your photos the last couple of weeks. I finally wore him down. ) We will have 3 days in the park and understand many people will be at the parks Christmas week, but If you were to have to choose, what days would you go?  Which days may have better (less) crowds?
> Dec 24, 25, 26
> Dec 25, 26, 27
> Dec 26, 27, 28
> We are premium AP holders so we are not necessarily going for rides (although our 2 & 3 year old love fantasyland) we are going for the experience.  Thanks for any input!


I can't speak from experience but from what I've read the days after Christmas were really busy last year.  I think it would be fun to wake up on Christmas morning IN Disneyland!



Sherry E said:


> By the way -- if anyone out there spots any new 2013 info about Knott's Merry Farm or Grinchmas at Universal Studios Hollywood, let me know.  Yesterday I was gathering up some links to include in the "Other Things to Do" post on page 1 (which I will add today), and I noticed that both Knott's and USH had not updated their pages with 2013 holiday info.[/SIZE][/B][/COLOR]CENTER][/CENTER]


I have no knowledge of times but if Grinchmas at Universal California is anything like Grinchmas at Universal Orlando, people are in for a treat!  That show was worth a separate admission and yet is part of the regular park admission.


----------



## dtnrhi

QUICK!!!! DISNEY PARKS BLOG MEET UP FOR PREMIERE OF WORLD OF COLOR WINTER DREAMS AT 7:30 on NOV 14. LIMITED TO FIRST 500.

http://t.co/SoICaxSn7q


----------



## PHXscuba

A couple of cute Christmas-related photos ...





2008 -- That's my DH under the Santa makeup and hat. We knew a professional makeup artist who helped us transform him. His own beard with a little colorant.




2012 -- I'll title this one "PHX Christmas." Because even ice skating at an outdoor rink downtown in December can be done in shirtsleeves!

PHXscuba


----------



## ksromack

PHXscuba said:


> A couple of cute Christmas-related photos ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2008 -- That's my DH under the Santa makeup and hat. We knew a professional makeup artist who helped us transform him. His own beard with a little colorant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2012 -- I'll title this one "PHX Christmas." Because even ice skating at an outdoor rink downtown in December can be done in shirtsleeves!
> 
> PHXscuba


That is a great photo of your family!  And as far as ice skating goes...my ankles are way too weak to ice skate.  I'm sure I would break something.  This is a shame because I always thought ice skating outside in winter was romantic.....


----------



## Pesky

Sherry E said:


> *One of my favorite Hallmark Countdown to Christmas movies -- "Farewell, Mr. Kringle" -- is on tonight at 6 p.m.!  Whee!!!  Also, Lifetime is getting into the act by throwing some Christmas movies into their line-up tonight and this weekend.
> 
> 
> ​*


*

I watched it last night (I'd taped it earlier) on your recommendation.  Loved it!  Let's just say I couldn't let that one go and it's still on the DVR.*


----------



## Sherry E

Pesky said:


> I watched it last night (I'd taped it earlier) on your recommendation.  Loved it!  Let's just say I couldn't let that one go and it's still on the DVR.



Hee hee!  It's still on mine, too.  See?  Those little predictable, extra sweet movies can be addictive, can't they?  Were you able to catch "Most Wonderful Time of Year" with Henry Winkler and Brooke Burns?  I mean, of course, it's a totally implausible story (as are all of the stories in these movies), but that doesn't stop me from liking it!

"Trading Christmas" is on sometime this week -- maybe tomorrow?  I have to check the listings.  Another good one!


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

So I picked what I thought would be a cute Christmas movie off of Netflx the other night called "The Heart of Christmas" - didn't read the description because they're all sappy, romantic & slightly cheesy, right? Wrong! This is based on a true story of a little boy (2 yrs old) who is diagnosed with cancer and is told he won't make until Christmas, so they do Christmas in October for him...after following his journey at St. Jude's. After going through an entire box of tissue, I was spent. Definitely puts things in perspective though and that's not a bad thing. I actually highly recommend it (has Candace Cameron Burre in it), but it's not light hearted at all.


----------



## czmom

I just read about the LTM special World of Color showing for AP holders. One of the weeks offered is my week....ugh.
It looks like they will have a separate time (7:00 vs 8:15). But now that means crowds will be even higher that week. AND more rides will be closed while the earlier showing is going on. I am not pleased about this.
On a positive note- maybe this means the general showing at 8:15 will be less crowded??? But now we have to figure out how to queue up with the first show going on.


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

kylie71 said:


> Very cute, Thank You Jamie! Cannot wait to see that!  Only 19 days for me!   You are getting there too, right?  --Lori



We are! Just over 2 weeks....I think maybe we arrive a day or so before you.


----------



## princessmiki

I have just today received my photo pass plus! It took just 10 days to get to me in Christchurch New Zealand!
All these photos on this thread is getting me so excited and I can't believe that soon I will be able to have my own pictures! It's been a life time dream to spend Christmas Day at disneyland! Not long to go NOW!!!!


----------



## ksromack

princessmiki said:


> I have just today received my photo pass plus! It took just 10 days to get to me in Christchurch New Zealand!
> All these photos on this thread is getting me so excited and I can't believe that soon I will be able to have my own pictures! It's been a life time dream to spend Christmas Day at disneyland! Not long to go NOW!!!!



I was really excited when mine came in too!  I'm worried I'll forget where I put that voucher.  Maybe I should put it in my wallet right now!


----------



## egritz

ksromack said:


> I was really excited when mine came in too!  I'm worried I'll forget where I put that voucher.  Maybe I should put it in my wallet right now!



I immediately  took pictures of the voucher & the redemption code just in case I lose them!


----------



## beckykarstetter

Taking a picture of the voucher is a great idea.  Doing it right now.


----------



## princessmiki

Good idea, I will take photo and put it with my other vouchers etc

Can't believe it's really happening!


Started planning 4 years ago and now it's only 24 days to go til we leave....


----------



## torene03

Hi all! Anyone have any predictions on whether the last day of the holiday season at DL will have normal January opening times (10 am) or continue to follow 8am opening? Tried to look at previous years, but it looked like none of them ended on a Monday before, so not sure which way it will go. Thanks!


----------



## ToodlesRN

I remember many moons ago (about 4yrs ago) there was a photopass group where you would go in on a photo pass package together, I did it once and it was great I paid about $5!. I haven't seen them lately, so are people not doing the photpass groups anymore? I've love to get with a 2-3 people and go in on one.


----------



## rms123

czmom said:


> I just read about the LTM special World of Color showing for AP holders. One of the weeks offered is my week....ugh. It looks like they will have a separate time (7:00 vs 8:15). But now that means crowds will be even higher that week. AND more rides will be closed while the earlier showing is going on. I am not pleased about this. On a positive note- maybe this means the general showing at 8:15 will be less crowded??? But now we have to figure out how to queue up with the first show going on.



What is this and when?


----------



## beckykarstetter

https://disneyland.disney.go.com/offers-discounts/world-of-color-winter-dreams-for-passholders/



czmom said:


> I just read about the LTM special World of Color showing for AP holders. One of the weeks offered is my week....ugh. It looks like they will have a separate time (7:00 vs 8:15). But now that means crowds will be even higher that week. AND more rides will be closed while the earlier showing is going on. I am not pleased about this. On a positive note- maybe this means the general showing at 8:15 will be less crowded??? But now we have to figure out how to queue up with the first show going on.


  I feel the same.  This is my first trip to Disney in many years and I'm a huge planner.  On top of that, it's my first trip with my child (DS3) or any child for that matter. We reserved WOC reserved seating for one of the nights that they are doing the two shows.  Now, I'm not sure how my reading (and re-reading ha!) of the WOC Superthread will help all that much and my strategy is pretty much out the window.  But, I will be in Disneyland, and I will go with the flow.  I promise.


----------



## ksromack

ToodlesRN said:


> I remember many moons ago (about 4yrs ago) there was a photopass group where you would go in on a photo pass package together, I did it once and it was great I paid about $5!. I haven't seen them lately, so are people not doing the photpass groups anymore? I've love to get with a 2-3 people and go in on one.



I read about this last year on a WDW thread.  I figured it was because they were so much more expensive at WDW.....



I have a question!  Does the Starbucks place at DLR take a Starbucks card for payment?  The reason I ask is I'd like to load up my card.....but for instance, my Barnes and Noble store has a Starbucks inside it...but the coffee area is actually owned by B&N and while I get a discount with my B&N card, I cannot use my Starbucks card to pay.  Does anyone know?


----------



## cutedisneygirly

Yes you can use a Starbucks card to pay. I've heard of people using their gold cards to pay, but you can't get the discounts that the gold cards offer.


----------



## egritz

ToodlesRN said:


> I remember many moons ago (about 4yrs ago) there was a photopass group where you would go in on a photo pass package together, I did it once and it was great I paid about $5!. I haven't seen them lately, so are people not doing the photpass groups anymore? I've love to get with a 2-3 people and go in on one.



I did this in 2009 through disboards when we went to WDW but I want to say the admins here disallowed it right around the time we planned it & everything ended up having to be coordinated through PM.  It is so much more expensive in WDW that it was almost necessary, at least for me (it was just DH and I).


----------



## ksromack

cutedisneygirly said:


> Yes you can use a Starbucks card to pay. I've heard of people using their gold cards to pay, but you can't get the discounts that the gold cards offer.



Excellent!  I'll be putting some funds on that card too.....Starbucks is ridiculously expensive but somehow when I use my Starbucks card it seems almost *free*


----------



## Sherry E

*ToodlesRN --*

*egritz* is correct -- the PhotoPass share groups were discontinued on the DIS long ago, at least here in our section of the DIS (I don't know what happened on the WDW side of the board).  I'm not 100% sure of the specifics but it could be that it was something that Disney frowned upon, as well as people backing out on their payment obligations and the conflict then spilling onto this board.

Honestly, I don't even think anyone should try to tackle it in PMs here on this board.  If you have to do a photo share, I would take it off of the DIS entirely.  We can't even really allow promotion of Facebook pages that handle shares.  It just gets too messy if something goes wrong and someone doesn't pay up.  It ends up coming back to the DIS in some way.


----------



## longtimedisneylurker

ToodlesRN said:


> I remember many moons ago (about 4yrs ago) there was a photopass group where you would go in on a photo pass package together, I did it once and it was great I paid about $5!. I haven't seen them lately, so are people not doing the photpass groups anymore? I've love to get with a 2-3 people and go in on one.



I think it's been answered but fyi here is the Disboard thread ending photopass sharing:

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2159539


----------



## ToodlesRN

longtimedisneylurker said:


> I think it's been answered but fyi here is the Disboard thread ending photopass sharing:
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2159539



Thanks! I had a feeling that's what happened since I longer saw them being offered, but wanted to check just in case they were elsewhere on the boards where I wasn't looking.


----------



## egritz

longtimedisneylurker said:


> I think it's been answered but fyi here is the Disboard thread ending photopass sharing:
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2159539



yup! I remember that post around the same time on the WDW side of the board.  Bummer, though undferstandable for liability, etc.  What is truly a bummer is that we were able to "share" a fireworks cruise in WDW which was AMAZING and something we never could have afforded without splitting with other DISers (though there is nothing like that at DL).


----------



## funatdisney

This page needs some Holiday pictures!

I made these on Snapfish a couple of years age:


----------



## czmom

ToodlesRN said:


> Thanks! I had a feeling that's what happened since I longer saw them being offered, but wanted to check just in case they were elsewhere on the boards where I wasn't looking.



They have several PhotoPass share groups on Facebook. I joined one last year for my WDW trip.


----------



## Sherry E

*Liza --*

Didn't you say that you took more holiday merchandise pictures (in addition to just the ears picture) recently but that you'd wait to post them?  You might as well do it now, if you can!  I'm sure everyone would love to see what's on the shelves at DLR so far!





czmom said:


> They have several PhotoPass share groups on Facebook. I joined one last year for my WDW trip.



...And, as I mentioned in my response to ToodlesRN above, we're not really supposed to allow promotion of those Facebook groups either (as I have been told in the past).


----------



## czmom

Sherry E said:


> *Liza --*
> 
> Didn't you say that you took more holiday merchandise pictures (in addition to just the ears picture) recently but that you'd wait to post them?  You might as well do it now, if you can!  I'm sure everyone would love to see what's on the shelves at DLR so far!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...And, as I mentioned in my response to ToodlesRN above, we're not really supposed to allow promotion of those Facebook groups either (as I have been told in the past).




SO sorry Sherry!! Obviously I did not read every post regarding this....just caught the last one. I apologize.


----------



## funatdisney

Sherry E said:


> *Liza --*
> 
> Didn't you say that you took more holiday merchandise pictures (in addition to just the ears picture) recently but that you'd wait to post them?  You might as well do it now, if you can!  I'm sure everyone would love to see what's on the shelves at DLR so far!



Yes I do! I am working on them now. Dealing with Photobucket.


----------



## ksromack

Sherry, do we have any info on candy canes yet?  I'm guessing we will in a week or so if we haven't already!


----------



## egritz

I'm looking at the Disneyland Park Hours/Schedule of Entertainment for December and I'm not showing the Castle Lighting "Ceremony" listed. I saw it listed in the historical for 2012 & 2011 so I was expecting it on the daily schedule.

(Just looked through more dates and I'm seeing it for the weekends & the 3rd week of the month has it, but not the 2nd week)


----------



## Sherry E

Wheee!  Yesterday it was "Farewell, Mr. Kringle" on Hallmark.  Tonight it is "Trading Christmas" -- another gem.  (Think "The Holiday" with Cameron Diaz and Kate Winslet).  All of my favorites are popping up in rapid succession!

*Jamie --*

Do you have the Lifetime Movie Network (or just regular Lifetime)?  Today LMN is showing Christmas movies all day -- in fact, I could swear that one of the movies in today's schedule ran on Hallmark last year, but is now on Lifetime.  Tomorrow, the regular Lifetime is showing Christmas movies in the afternoon and evening.

Also keep watch in your TV listings for "The 12 Men of Christmas."  That is not a Hallmark movie, but it is going to be airing on some channel or another (probably Lifetime) in the next week or two.




czmom said:


> SO sorry Sherry!! Obviously I did not read every post regarding this....just caught the last one. I apologize.



*czmom --*

No worries!  I figured you hadn't scrolled up enough to see my comment and I wanted to be sure to stop you before you said something like, "And here is where to find the PhotoPass share on Facebook..."  



ksromack said:


> Sherry, do we have any info on candy canes yet?  I'm guessing we will in a week or so if we haven't already!



*Kathy --*

This is another area where Disneyland Resort often drags its heels.  It used to be that as soon as their summer season officially ended (in August), they would put up the Halloween Time treats info on the candy kitchen phone number.  As soon as Halloween Time officially ended they would put up the holiday season treats info on that same phone number.  And then it just became inconsistent.  Sometimes the information would come out late and sometimes early.

If you glance at Carolwoodpr's candy cane-related thread from last year, or at the Disney Food Blog's 2012 candy cane Dates blog from last year (both of which are listed under the Candy Cane category in the Food/Dining/Treats post on Page 1), you can at least get a sense of which types of dates/days of the week we will be looking at for the 2013 candy canes.

Also, I will check the candy kitchen phone number again.



egritz said:


> I'm looking at the Disneyland Park Hours/Schedule of Entertainment for December and I'm not showing the Castle Lighting "Ceremony" listed. I saw it listed in the historical for 2012 & 2011 so I was expecting it on the daily schedule.



*egritz -*

It will show up soon enough on the DLR calendar.  Last I heard, according to AZLady, the only date that showed the Wintertime lighting for 2013 so far was December 1st, and clearly we know the Castle will light up every night.

Disneyland is just slow to update the calendar.  It's only 11/7, which is way too early for them to get comprehensive info on the calendar yet!


----------



## egritz

Sherry E said:


> It will show up soon enough on the DLR calendar.  Last I heard, according to AZLady, the only date that showed the Wintertime lighting for 2013 so far was December 1st, and clearly we know the Castle will light up every night.
> 
> Disneyland is just slow to update the calendar.  It's only 11/7, which is way too early for them to get comprehensive info on the calendar yet!



It is showing it for the weekend 12/8 & 12/9, then 12/14, 12/15, 12/16 (Monday)...just not my week of 12/9. Hope it gets updated


----------



## funatdisney

The World of Disney has a huge section devoted to DLR Christmas merchandise. Here are the best of the pics I have for this section.


----------



## Sherry E

egritz said:


> It is showing it for the weekend 12/8 & 12/9, then 12/14, 12/15, 12/16 (Monday)...just not my week of 12/9. Hope it gets updated



*egritz -*

12/9 is a Monday and you said the the Castle lighting is on for that date.  So you're saying it's not showing from Tuesday, 12/10 - Friday, 12/13?

It's my week too -- and I'm not worried.  It will get updated.  Obviously the Castle lighting up in icicles is a huge part of the season, and there is no reason why it wouldn't be lit up during that week.  As sad as it is to say, 11/7 is still too early for DLR to have complete details up on the calendar.  They may begin to put up info 6 weeks in advance, but it's not always set in stone.  Even when certain things begin to appear, they sometimes change to a different date.  The Winter Village was first listed on 11/11, and then it changed to 11/14.

​

By the way, *Kathy* -- The candy kitchen only has candy-making info on its hotline that covers 11/3 - 11/9.  So after 11/9 we will have to wait for the 11/10 - 11/16 info to come out!


​


----------



## funatdisney

Oh I forgot the Mickey Nutcrackers!


----------



## kylie71

Sherry E said:


> *egritz -*
> 
> 12/9 is a Monday and you said the the Castle lighting is on for that date.  So you're saying it's not showing from Tuesday, 12/10 - Friday, 12/13?
> 
> It's my week too -- and I'm not worried.  It will get updated.  Obviously the Castle lighting up in icicles is a huge part of the season, and there is no reason why it wouldn't be lit up during that week.  As sad as it is to say, 11/7 is still too early for DLR to have complete details up on the calendar.  They may begin to put up info 6 weeks in advance, but it's not always set in stone.  Even when certain things begin to appear, they sometimes change to a different date.  The Winter Village was first listed on 11/11, and then it changed to 11/14.
> 
> ​
> 
> By the way, *Kathy* -- The candy kitchen only has candy-making info on its hotline that covers 11/3 - 11/9.  So after 11/9 we will have to wait for the 11/10 - 11/16 info to come out!
> 
> 
> ​


THank YOU!!!!   I can see my budget Busting!!    So happy to see these pics!
Happy shopping!

--Lori


----------



## PHXscuba

Liza, thanks for the merchandise photos. I think I will be doing some holiday shopping when I am there next month!

PHXscuba


----------



## ksromack

egritz said:


> I'm looking at the Disneyland Park Hours/Schedule of Entertainment for December and I'm not showing the Castle Lighting "Ceremony" listed. I saw it listed in the historical for 2012 & 2011 so I was expecting it on the daily schedule.
> 
> (Just looked through more dates and I'm seeing it for the weekends & the 3rd week of the month has it, but not the 2nd week)



i show the Castle Lighting ceremony on fri, sat, and sunday only the first week Dec(which is when we are there)......



funatdisney said:


> Oh I forgot the Mickey Nutcrackers!



Now THAT's what I'm talkin' about!

Well, we are planning on coming back to California/Anaheim in March because my hubby is having to attend a training class that first week.  Since he'll be in class during the day I figured I'll go to Disneyland and explore.  Well, that tuesday, Mar 4th is MARDI GRAS!  How much fun will it be to check out the Square on the actual day of Mardi Gras?!?


----------



## Sherry E

I've been updating page 1 again.  I'm still patiently waiting for the darn Grinchmas (at USH) and Knott's Merry Farm main pages to go up, but in the meantime I've added (for those who will be taking day trips away from DLR):

--A link to info about Knott's Berry Farm's Thanksgiving meal options;

--A link to info about where to view and decorate the Rose Parade floats pre-January 1st (the info for viewing them post-parade was not up yet, from what I could see);

--Links to holiday event info at The Grove and Farmers Market in Los Angeles (including a Hanukkah celebration with a giant menorah made of LEGOs);

--A link to info about the Hollywood Christmas parade; and

--Links to info about holiday goings on in Beverly Hills (the Christmas lights are quite lovely).



Lots of snow.  Lots of ice -- ice palaces, ice rinks, ice all around!




I'm still not done, as there are always new holiday events popping up -- but only some of them are worthwhile, so it's important to separate the worthwhile from the not-so-worthwhile.


I need to track down some worthwhile holiday events/entertainment in Orange County too -- for folks who want to leave DLR for a bit but not drive all the way up to L.A.  Hmmm...what good holiday things happen in O.C.?  Does anyone know?  Any holiday festivals in Anaheim?



​

*Kathy --*

What's funny is that you will notice that all of the ornate Mardi Gras masks in New Orleans Square for Mardi Gras (many of which were seen in our New Orleans Square/Haunted Mansion Holiday theme week) are the same ones that you will have seen in December!  The decorators/Enhancement Team put them up around the end of October/beginning of November and just leave them up through their Mardi Gras festivities!  I think they may actually add in some extra beads and remove some overtly Christmas-y things by March, but at least some of the masks remain.


----------



## pudinhd

Sherry - There is something at The Queen Mary you might want to include...  

http://www.queenmary.com/chill/


----------



## Sherry E

pudinhd said:


> Sherry - There is something at The Queen Mary you might want to include...
> 
> http://www.queenmary.com/chill/



Ooooh!  That's a great one to add in!  Thank you, *pudinhd*!  I had my mind stuck on their Dark Harbor Halloween stuff, and I never moved past that to the holiday stuff.  I think I totally and completely forgot about this event, or assumed it was no longer happening!


----------



## pudinhd

Sherry E said:


> Ooooh!  That's a great one to add in!  Thank you, *pudinhd*!  I had my mind stuck on their Dark Harbor Halloween stuff, and I never moved past that to the holiday stuff.  I think I totally and completely forgot about this event, or assumed it was no longer happening!



Glad I could help...  It does look like fun!


----------



## TinkLoverSam

We are booked for the first Fantasmic! Dessert viewing for December 7th. Now I know I'm less than a month out! I can't wait!


----------



## kmedina

TinkLoverSam said:


> We are booked for the first Fantasmic! Dessert viewing for December 7th. Now I know I'm less than a month out! I can't wait!



I almost booked that exact night, but I had second thoughts. Hope it goes well for you.

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## KCmike

Sorry I've been so busy at work lately...

Kind of reminds me of the new movie Frozen



















7 More Days to Disneyland!!!!


----------



## farmfresh

FYI: Vacation planning emailed me to let me know they have all the amenity information and it will be on the website starting this Weekend (disneyfloralandgifts.com ).


----------



## nordey

Booked our Fantasmic Dessert/Reserved Seating package for our trip today!  So excited - only a month to go!!!


----------



## lucysmom

I am so excited. My husband is finally home from the hospital tonight and I got some of the peppermint ice cream to celebrate--the good kind. Thank you, everyone, for the good wishes. I feel like we can get back to the business of the holidays now.


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

lucysmom said:
			
		

> I am so excited. My husband is finally home from the hospital tonight and I got some of the peppermint ice cream to celebrate--the good kind. Thank you, everyone, for the good wishes. I feel like we can get back to the business of the holidays now.



So happy to hear your good news!


----------



## funatdisney

Disney parks Blog posted a series of Jingle Cruise photos this morning. And states, "New holiday decor includes lights, Skipper-made signs, letters to Santa and other holiday decorations."

The Jingle Cruise debuts at the Magic Kingdom today. Funny thing: they state DLR's opening as _Sunday, November 11_. Huh? Is it Sunday, November 10 or Monday, November 11?


To read the blog entry: Imagineers Share the First Photos of Jingle Cruise at Magic Kingdom Park

To see the photo gallery: Imagineers Share the First Photos of Jingle Cruise at Magic Kingdom Park; photo gallery


----------



## Sherry E

*lucysmom* -- 

That is wonderful, amazing news!  I hope you have a great trip and holiday season.  And yay for getting the good peppermint ice cream and not the Impostor ice cream!  







funatdisney said:


> Disney parks Blog posted a series of Jingle Cruise photos this morning. And states, "New holiday decor includes lights, Skipper-made signs, letters to Santa and other holiday decorations."
> 
> The Jingle Cruise debuts at the Magic Kingdom today. Funny thing: they state DLR's opening as _Sunday, November 11_. Huh? Is it Sunday, November 10 or Monday, November 11?
> 
> 
> To read the blog entry: Imagineers Share the First Photos of Jingle Cruise at Magic Kingdom Park
> 
> To see the photo gallery: Imagineers Share the First Photos of Jingle Cruise at Magic Kingdom Park; photo gallery




Thanks, *Liza*!  

Once again, I will go back to page 1 and update it (I have a feeling that will be a daily occurrence for a while!), even though today's Blog is about MK and not DL.

The goofed date doesn't shock me at this point.  To be honest, Disney has been very sloppy about letting mistakes go up on their websites, in media or in their brochures for the last year or so.  Usually, these are typographical or blatant spelling mistakes (using "decadant" instead of the correct "decadent," for example), but some of us here may recall the botched up start date of Mickey's Halloween Party which was posted in the Annual Pass _Backstage Pass_ newsletter earlier this year.  BP showed the start date as Monday, 9/30 -- when it actually started on Friday, 9/27.

When we first learned of Winter Dreams, Disneyland News did a press release about it -- stating that the holiday season at DLR was beginning on _11/15_ (not just that Winter Dreams was beginning then, but the whole season), even though the trusty _Backstage Pass_ and the Parks Blog listed the start date as _11/12_.  

Now, of course, Disneyland News has mysteriously removed that original Winter Dreams/holiday season press release, posted a newer one and changed it to say that the holiday season is beginning on 11/12!

Oh, and let's not forget that last year the Holidays section of the DLR website featured poetic prose about the new ice rink and its tie-in to _Secret of the Wings_...featuring _TINKLE BELL_.  Yes, _TINKLE BELL_...which I think may even be worse than the "_STROM TROPPERS_" meet & greet spot that was posted in the 2012 MHP map/brochure.

Let's just say that I don't think Disney is entirely on the ball in terms of checking some of their details before going to press!


----------



## Phoenixrising

Disney either needs to get a new proof reader or better yet, a new spell check program for their releases. Either way I've been loving the pics of the latest Christmas merchandise, but I've been too busy putting out fires so to speak (have had a series of bombshells go off info wise this week, and have been reacting to all the chaos that's been caused because of it). I've also been called up for Jury Duty, but fortunately for me it won't be till after Christmas. Let's just say I'm not thrilled about the jury duty, but it's my civic duty to do so, and should find it interesting.


----------



## siskaren

Phoenixrising said:


> Disney either needs to get a new proof reader or better yet, a new spell check program for their releases.



Spell check wouldn't catch Tinkle Bell though because Tinkle is spelled correctly.


----------



## Kilala

I know I usually don't post on this thread but, I saw one of my favorite Christmas candys at Target, White chocolate Pepermint M&M's. I haven't seen  any Peeps yet. I don't have ver many Christmas photos from Disneyland. I would love to go during the Holiday season.


----------



## asunutgirl

OK - I'm confused.  I thought I had read awhile back that the holidays started on the 7th.  We were planning to go tomorrow night for a few hours to see the lights, fireworks etc.  Is any of the holiday stuff up yet?


----------



## Sherry E

asunutgirl said:


> OK - I'm confused.  I thought I had read awhile back that the holidays started on the 7th.  We were planning to go tomorrow night for a few hours to see the lights, fireworks etc.  Is any of the holiday stuff up yet?




*asunutgirl -*

In this thread I have a post called "Dates/Days/Events To Remember..." (post #2 on page 1 of this thread) that should help you.  It will tell you everything about when decorations are up, what is opening on which dates, etc.  I'm actually still kind of waiting for some dates to come out so I can get rid of some of the question marks, but there is a lot of info there now.

Today and tomorrow are the parade taping dates.  The season does not officially begin until 11/12, but Winter Dreams and Viva Navidad are opening in one week, on 11/15.

It's a Small World usually soft opens a few days before the holiday season begins, but I'm not sure if it will this time.  If it does, I would expect it to soft open by tomorrow.  Jingle Cruise will open on 11/12, if not soft opening even before that.

There are decorations up in the two parks (not in any of the hotels).  I think that the Buena Vista Street tree lighting starts tonight, from what the Disneyland Calendar said the last time I checked it.

Believe in Holiday Magic fireworks starts tonight.

You'll see some things...just not everything!  Check out post #2 on page 1 of this thread!


----------



## ksromack

lucysmom said:


> I am so excited. My husband is finally home from the hospital tonight and I got some of the peppermint ice cream to celebrate--the good kind. Thank you, everyone, for the good wishes. I feel like we can get back to the business of the holidays now.



That's great news!



Sherry E said:


> Thanks, *Liza*!
> The goofed date doesn't shock me at this point.  To be honest, Disney has been very sloppy about letting mistakes go up on their websites, in media or in their brochures for the last year or so.  Usually, these are typographical or blatant spelling mistakes (using "decadant" instead of the correct "decadent," for example), but some of us here may recall the botched up start date of Mickey's Halloween Party which was posted in the Annual Pass _Backstage Pass_ newsletter earlier this year.  BP showed the start date as Monday, 9/30 -- when it actually started on Friday, 9/27.
> 
> When we first learned of Winter Dreams, Disneyland News did a press release about it -- stating that the holiday season at DLR was beginning on _11/15_ (not just that Winter Dreams was beginning then, but the whole season), even though the trusty _Backstage Pass_ and the Parks Blog listed the start date as _11/12_.
> 
> Now, of course, Disneyland News has mysteriously removed that original Winter Dreams/holiday season press release, posted a newer one and changed it to say that the holiday season is beginning on 11/12!
> 
> Oh, and let's not forget that last year the Holidays section of the DLR website featured poetic prose about the new ice rink and its tie-in to _Secret of the Wings_...featuring _TINKLE BELL_.  Yes, _TINKLE BELL_...which I think may even be worse than the "_STROM TROPPERS_" meet & greet spot that was posted in the 2012 MHP map/brochure.
> 
> Let's just say that I don't think Disney is entirely on the ball in terms of checking some of their details before going to press!


Omgosh, I just read TINKLE BELL in the above post and almost spewed my water all over our lunch table at work!


----------



## Sherry E

*1.  Here is a new page with more info on the Jazz Kitchen Holiday Gingerbread Workshop.



2.  I have learned that a new Thanksgiving-related blog is in the works, and it will be coming out very soon.  Some of you may remember that last year's Thanksgiving blog (on the Parks Blog) was quite comprehensive, and it gave a lot of details about where to eat Thanksgiving meals at DLR.

There is also a possibility -- nothing confirmed or definite, as is the case with the Thanksgiving piece -- that there could be....get ready to sit down...a Christmas Eve/Dining blog coming our way!!!  

I know that many of you Christmas travelers out there would like a fairly complete list of special menus or meals for 12/24 and 12/25, and I hope you get it!  We have gotten so many questions about Christmas Eve/Day meals over the years, and there seems to be a lack of information in any kind of format that we can easily copy/paste or link out in threads.  Hopefully we will get something substantial that can last us for a couple of years!

Otherwise, one suggestion would be to post in the Comments section (when the Thanksgiving blog goes up on the Parks Blog site) that you'd like a DLR Christmas Eve/Christmas Day dining blog as well.*


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

Excited about the Thanksgiving blog, although we've already made our dining reservations.


----------



## KCmike

Couple of questions:
1. During the Christmas parade are there show stops?  If so where is the best place near main street to sit for them?  I remember the summer parades sometimes doing this but couldn't remember if the Christmas one did or not.

2. There was update on another website stating this:
"The wonderful annual parade returns this year with a few minor tweaks and changes, most of which will go unnoticed by the passive guest.  Look for altered choreography on the Gingerbread and Candlelight parade units.  Sadly, it seems that the Seven Dwarves may have been cut this year, but new skiers have been added to the Winter Wonderland unit.  We also know that the title logo on the first float has been punched out of the wreath and replaced with a ribbon that goes over that.  Most importantly, the traditional teddy bear that adorned the first float has returned and Duffy has been relegated to the Mrs. Claus float.  But that has in turn caused a cascade effect, sending Pluto to the top of the gingerbread float and Max has been knocked off from there."

Does anyone know if Max will still be on the float?

3. Since we are staying off site and Disneyland opens at 9am...what time will we be allowed into the gates?  Will there be a rope drop at the end of main street?


----------



## funatdisney

Disney Parks Blog posted "First Look: World of Color  Winter Dreams at Disney California Adventure Park" with a video of the WoC Winter show.

"The final holiday touches are being added to the brand-new World of Color  Winter Dreams at Disney California Adventure park. Each night as the creative team works, we see just how special this show is going to be. It really is filled with all the wonder, happiness and warmth the holidays bring".

Read more and see the video: First Look: World of Color  Winter Dreams


----------



## briggscreek

All of these holiday pictures are getting me so excited for next month! Plus our first day there is my husbands birthday, first time we'll be in the parks on an actual birthday.


----------



## asunutgirl

Sherry E said:


> *asunutgirl -*
> 
> In this thread I have a post called "Dates/Days/Events To Remember..." (post #2 on page 1 of this thread) that should help you.  It will tell you everything about when decorations are up, what is opening on which dates, etc.  I'm actually still kind of waiting for some dates to come out so I can get rid of some of the question marks, but there is a lot of info there now.
> 
> Today and tomorrow are the parade taping dates.  The season does not officially begin until 11/12, but Winter Dreams and Viva Navidad are opening in one week, on 11/15.
> 
> It's a Small World usually soft opens a few days before the holiday season begins, but I'm not sure if it will this time.  If it does, I would expect it to soft open by tomorrow.  Jingle Cruise will open on 11/12, if not soft opening even before that.
> 
> There are decorations up in the two parks (not in any of the hotels).  I think that the Buena Vista Street tree lighting starts tonight, from what the Disneyland Calendar said the last time I checked it.
> 
> Believe in Holiday Magic fireworks starts tonight.
> 
> You'll see some things...just not everything!  Check out post #2 on page 1 of this thread!



Thanks - this is helpful!  We have AP's but with my teenagers' crazy schedules, getting to the park all at the same time is sometimes a challenge!  Glad to know there will be some things up.


----------



## RuthieT

what is the holiday tour? is this good for younger kids?


----------



## Gisele

RuthieT said:
			
		

> what is the holiday tour? is this good for younger kids?



https://disneyland.disney.go.com/events-tours/holiday-time-at-disneyland/

And most definitely yes. 
Taking into consideration the individual age and temperament of each child or tween, teen, adult (Younger or older)


----------



## julieheyer

Not sure if this is the right thread in which to ask this question... But I would appreciate your advice...

We will be at DLR on Sunday Dec. 8. We only have 1 park/day tickets, and are trying to decide which park to visit that day? DL will have CP that evening and we have no delusions of being able to enjoy that. So, my question is, do you think DL will be such a zoo that whole day that it'd be better to do DCA? Or do you think that doing the rest of DL while the crowds are at CP that evening would make more sense (since dca will be more crowded with those also avoiding DL crowds)? 

Just polling the crowd and seeing what you guys guesstimate . TIA


----------



## ksromack

Exactly 3 weeks from right now we will be in the air probably somewhere around Columbia MO or maybe close to KC.  

That sort of freaks me out.  

Also, Disney Store has 25% off right now in case you need to pick up a few shirts for your trip


----------



## mom2rtk

ksromack said:


> Exactly 3 weeks from right now we will be in the air probably somewhere around Columbia MO or maybe close to KC.
> 
> That sort of freaks me out.
> 
> Also, Disney Store has 25% off right now in case you need to pick up a few shirts for your trip



Don't be freaked out by KC. We don't bite here.


----------



## ksromack

mom2rtk said:


> Don't be freaked out by KC. We don't bite here.



lol, I'm not freaking out over being close to KC, I'm freaking out over being this close to vacation!  I need to pretend it's farther away otherwise it may be difficult to make it through these next couple of weeks!  I need to make my tie-dye shirts for goodness sake!


----------



## cali_crafter

Thanks for the amazing info and pictures! We will be there in a little more than a week, in the parks the 19th to 22nd.  

I'm a little sad/apprehensive about the higher crowds than I was anticipating with the news of the View taping and now the AP WOC showings that week. I'm a planner, I don't like last minute surprises!  


I need to look up where we can find Santa, I'm sure I read it here a few dozen pages ago. I know he won't be at GCH yet which would have been fun. My girls aren't into meeting characters but I think santa will be ok!


----------



## jacs1234

Two more days, just two more days until we're there. Yay. I'm hoping the jingle cruise doesn't soft open because I want to see the original on our first day on Monday.


----------



## Sherry E

cali_crafter said:


> Thanks for the amazing info and pictures! We will be there in a little more than a week, in the parks the 19th to 22nd.
> 
> I'm a little sad/apprehensive about the higher crowds than I was anticipating with the news of the View taping and now the AP WOC showings that week. I'm a planner, I don't like last minute surprises!
> 
> 
> I need to look up where we can find Santa, I'm sure I read it here a few dozen pages ago. I know he won't be at GCH yet which would have been fun. My girls aren't into meeting characters but I think santa will be ok!



*cali_crafter --*

No need to comb the thread!  All roads lead back to Page 1 of this thread.  Look in the Shopping/Merchandise section.  At the bottom of that post I have a little blurb about Santa, with a couple of links to info and photos of all of his locations.  

Also, I posted a link to Santa's hotel schedule (courtesy of Cheshirecatty) in the Downtown Disney/Hotels section of Page 1 -- just in case he shows up at the hotels early this year (we can't be sure of what will happen in light of this late Thanksgiving!).


----------



## edna mode

They were setting up every detail for the filming of the Christmas Day Parade today. They will film several concert performances on Saturday and the parade on Sunday. 

Performances: Demi Lovato, Mary J. Blige, Jordan Sparks, and Jason Derullo.






[/URL]


----------



## ludari

I was going to go tonight but I'll wait until next week after the holiday season opens.  I'm so very lucky to be close enough to go when it's convenient.


----------



## farmfresh

OK - for anyone wanting to order gifts, trees etc for their room while at DLR over the holidays, the new Holidays range is now up on the website. http://disneyland.disneyfloralandgifts.com/category/holidays.do?nType=1
Enjoy!


----------



## Sherry E

ludari said:


> I was going to go tonight but I'll wait until next week after the holiday season opens.  I'm so very lucky to be close enough to go when it's convenient.



*ludari --*

Sounds like a good plan!  If you're able, go next week when the holidays kick off (or when Viva Navidad and Winter Dreams begin on 11/15), and then go back again after Thanksgiving, when the 3 hotels are decorated too.  Storytellers Cafe and White Water Snacks at the Grand Californian Hotel get gingerbread houses for display, and of course the trees in the lobbies of the GCH and the Paradise Pier Hotel are beautiful.  The Disneyland Hotel has its own interesting decorations, but the trees are not particularly towering and majestic.

Plus, as of next Thursday, the famous "Winter Village" (I am saying that with a wink and a nudge) will open in Downtown Disney.  The "Village" consists of an ice rink and some temporary holiday treats/merchandise kiosks (called "chalets," of course!).



farmfresh said:


> OK - for anyone wanting to order gifts, trees etc for their room while at DLR over the holidays, the new Holidays range is now up on the website. http://disneyland.disneyfloralandgifts.com/category/holidays.do?nType=1
> Enjoy!



*farmfresh --*

Thank you so much for posting that!  I just added it to the DTD/Hotels post on page 1.  It is very helpful to have for anyone who is staying onsite and might be interested in ordering one of the in-room celebrations.


​

*On another note, one of the new 2013 Hallmark Christmas movies is on right now -- it's called "Pete's Christmas," and it is actually "presented" by a different company, so I don't think it is a Hallmark-specific production.  It could very well pop up on a non-Hallmark channel at some other point.

Anyway, this "Pete's Christmas" movie began, and I have no idea what happens in it -- it seems to be a sort of "Groundhog Day"-during-Christmastime plot -- but I loved it just because of the first moments!  When the opening credits are rolling, Christmas music is quietly playing and the camera zooms in on lovely ornaments and decorations -- the perfect decorations that you would expect to see in a home that was perfectly decorated for the holidays.  And then we cut to an outside shot, where we see a quaint snow-covered house -- we're talking tons of snow, shoveled to the side to carve a pathway.  It is the perfect wintry scene -- exactly what you would want to see if you were hoping to see a little house decorated for Christmas and covered in velvety white snow.  There is even a mechanical Santa standing out in the snow, waddling around.

Anyway, this movie may end up being awful but it gets high marks for its opening moments -- just for setting an idyllic holiday scene and mood!*

​


----------



## farmfresh

> Thank you so much for posting that! I just added it to the DTD/Hotels post on page 1. It is very helpful to have for anyone who is staying onsite and might be interested in ordering one of the in-room celebrations.



Happy to help - this thread has been so full of useful information!


----------



## mom2rtk

ksromack said:


> lol, I'm not freaking out over being close to KC, I'm freaking out over being this close to vacation!  I need to pretend it's farther away otherwise it may be difficult to make it through these next couple of weeks!  I need to make my tie-dye shirts for goodness sake!



I know that, I was just messing with you. 

I'm sort of freaked out about it too! Although it does feel good to finally have our tour and Fantasmic reservations in place and a plan to go with.


----------



## tksbaskets

mom2rtk said:


> I know that, I was just messing with you.
> 
> I'm sort of freaked out about it too! Although it does feel good to finally have our tour and Fantasmic reservations in place and a plan to go with.



What Fantasmic seating did you get reservations for?  I hear there is two.


----------



## mom2rtk

tksbaskets said:


> What Fantasmic seating did you get reservations for?  I hear there is two.



We're doing the 9PM show on 12/8.


----------



## ksromack

tksbaskets said:


> What Fantasmic seating did you get reservations for?  I hear there is two.



I think we both got the first seating for Fantasmic....only mine is for friday night, Dec 6 and I think Janet got Dec 8?  Is that right Janet?  

It's a saturday today.....the only day of the week I can "sleep" in......and yet, I woke up at 5am, started thinking about the trip and whether or not my sister in law will be able to join us for a few days......thinking of tshirts i can make for us.....thinking about dole whips.....thinking about whether my large suitcase on the way back will weigh over 50 pounds......you get the idea.  Way too much thinking going on.


----------



## mom2rtk

ksromack said:


> I think we both got the first seating for Fantasmic....only mine is for friday night, Dec 6 and I think Janet got Dec 8?  Is that right Janet?



  We're doing the 3 PM tour on the 6th with reserved seating for the 5:30 parade. , taking Saturday off, then Fantasmic at 9 on Sunday the 8th.



ksromack said:


> It's a saturday today.....the only day of the week I can "sleep" in......and yet, I woke up at 5am, started thinking about the trip and whether or not my sister in law will be able to join us for a few days......thinking of tshirts i can make for us.....thinking about dole whips.....thinking about whether my large suitcase on the way back will weigh over 50 pounds......you get the idea.  Way too much thinking going on.



I'm all the way up to 6 AM today. I don't adjust well to the time change. I can't even imagine how I'll be on Pacific time.  I might be sleeping through the 9PM Fantasmic! 

Oh, and I KNOW my big suitcase will be over 50 pounds! I really have to be careful how I pack and make sure I don't forget my luggage scales.

Thankfully I don't think I have to go buy new luggage. My son (who left for college in August) has a cat that clung to him like crazy. Well, when he left there was still a suitcase from summer vacation laying on the floor in the living room. He took up residence on that suitcase (think giant cat hammock), not leaving it except to eat and go find the box. Then right back to the suitcase. After 2 months of this, I decided I would go buy a new suitcase rather than kick him off after losing his friend to college. Then all of a sudden....... he was over it.  He left the suitcase. He moved to an ottoman. So I tape rolled and vacuumed all the fur off the suitcase  and set it upright so he couldn't sleep on it any more!  Now I no longer have to buy a new suitcase.


----------



## ksromack

mom2rtk said:


> Oh, and I KNOW my big suitcase will be over 50 pounds! I really have to be careful how I pack and make sure I don't forget my luggage scales.
> 
> Thankfully I don't think I have to go buy new luggage. My son (who left for college in August) has a cat that clung to him like crazy. Well, when he left there was still a suitcase from summer vacation laying on the floor in the living room. He took up residence on that suitcase (think giant cat hammock), not leaving it except to eat and go find the box. Then right back to the suitcase. After 2 months of this, I decided I would go buy a new suitcase rather than kick him off after losing his friend to college. Then all of a sudden....... he was over it.  He left the suitcase. He moved to an ottoman. So I tape rolled and vacuumed all the fur off the suitcase  and set it upright so he couldn't sleep on it any more!  Now I no longer have to buy a new suitcase.



I bought a 3 piece hard shelled suitcase set before our trip last year....and I know our big one can easily be over 50 pounds because on the trip to see hubby's family last summer it weighed 60 pounds.    I knew the limit was 50 but Steve INSISTED it was a 75 pound weight limit.  So I let him think he was right and it cost us $100 extra!  THAT won't be happening again!  We were in such a rush to catch our flight I didn't even think about pulling out the Vera bag I had stashed inside the suitcase.  I could have repacked it and checked the Vera bag (we were flying SW so we each could check 2 bags a piece)......would have been $100 richer 

Good news on your suitcase situation, though!  Poor kitty......at least you made him think the move out of the suitcase was his idea.  

Here's a question for anyone that knows the answer......
What kind of coffee makers are in the rooms at PPH?  HoJos?  We are staying 2 nights at HoJos to start our vacation and I thought I read that they had Keurigs in the room?  We have a theme park view at HoJos then move to a standard view at PPH.  What sort/brand of coffee do they include in the rooms at either place?  Last year, when we stayed for a night onsite at Universal Orlando, they had Keurigs in the room and Emeril's Bold coffee and it was delicious!  I'm just trying to figure out if I'll need to bring some from home given the fact that we are coffee snobs


----------



## mom2rtk

ksromack said:


> I bought a 3 piece hard shelled suitcase set before our trip last year



Our cats requested that we only buy softside luggage. 

What a bummer on the extra $100 though. At least you got to say "I told you so".... .right?


----------



## misskay

Two days until we leave for our vacation and 6 days until anaheim!  I won't be relaxing until we get on the plane  but I'm certainly getting excited.  Spending the weekend getting ready, packing and cleaning up my house before I leave!

I can't wait until we see christmas at disneyland, we're bringing an empty carry-on because we are worried about all the shopping we'll do!


----------



## ksromack

misskay said:


> Two days until we leave for our vacation and 6 days until anaheim!  I won't be relaxing until we get on the plane  but I'm certainly getting excited.  Spending the weekend getting ready, packing and cleaning up my house before I leave!
> 
> I can't wait until we see christmas at disneyland, we're bringing an empty carry-on because we are worried about all the shopping we'll do!



I don't think I'll be able to sleep so close to when we leave....but fortunately we leave the day after thanksgiving and I hope to be in a tryptophan induced coma.  

I also don't know how much I'll be relaxing on the plane either...but knowing that we are on our way should certainly help!  You are almost there!


----------



## lucysmom

Oh my gosh!! That ice cream is soooooo good!!


----------



## blue888

farmfresh said:


> OK - for anyone wanting to order gifts, trees etc for their room while at DLR over the holidays, the new Holidays range is now up on the website. http://disneyland.disneyfloralandgifts.com/category/holidays.do?nType=1
> Enjoy!



Thanks   I'm going to call in this morning and see if I can get details on the in-room celebration. They have it listed, but the link is still linking to the Halloween one.    Woohoo for Christmas!  


Getting last minute details arranged for our trip. Can't wait to surprise the kids!


----------



## mrsw94

ksromack;50034636
It's a saturday today.....the only day of the week I can "sleep" in......and yet said:


> Hee...Hee...Nice to know I'm not the only one!
> 
> The kids were up at the crack of dawn (as usual), so I can contemplating all I have to do before we leave!  It's a surprise trip, so I have to squeeze all my preparations in during the few hours my 5 year old is at Kindergarten and I don't have other things I need to be doing!!   I did at least lay there for a while catching up on missed editions of the Dis Unplugged!


----------



## Phoenixrising

I'm 13 days from the Edmonton trip, and 15 days from my solo trip to DL. I'm so far behind on the house cleaning, as I spent the week playing telephone tag with various people, trying to resolve some major treatment issues with DS10's crash injuries. I ended up filing a complaint against the clinic I was originally with,  with their governing body and had to change clinic's. So it's back to square one with that. Otherwise the suitcase and backpack are for the most part packed for the most part for both trips. I'm packing light so that I can bring back more souvineirs. I know I'm going to be Christmas shopping down there, so I'm nesting a smaller suitcase within my bigger one. Worst case scenario is that I end up checking the smaller bag for an additional $20, and using my backpack once again as a carry on. Although I am bringing the cold weather gear for the Edmonton trip, as it's downright chilly there at the moment (have been checking the long range forecast and it's looking BRRR!). Have to come down to DL where it's much warmer. At lease the kids will see snow in Edmonton, which we seldom see here, which they are going to love.


----------



## misskay

ksromack said:


> I don't think I'll be able to sleep so close to when we leave....but fortunately we leave the day after thanksgiving and I hope to be in a tryptophan induced coma.
> 
> I also don't know how much I'll be relaxing on the plane either...but knowing that we are on our way should certainly help!  You are almost there!



I had a tough time sleeping last night and ended up, up early this morning as my sister and her boyfriend were off to the States for the weekend, and I leave before she gets back and by the time I come home she'll be moving up on to a mountain for the ski season so I won't be seeing her for a long time lol!  

I'm hoping being tired will help with sleeping my first few days in Vegas, as I have trouble sleeping anywhere that's not my own bed for the first little while.

I feel like a kid again with giddy anticipation.  It was worrisome there for a while as I ended up in the hospital less than two weeks ago and my dear boyfriend ended up throwing his back out not 3 days later...it seemed like this vacation was doomed!

But yesterday I had 3 good omens, somebody paid me in America dollars (which I get to trade out with no exchange rate, wee!) and I saw not one, but TWO cars parked outside the restaurant I went to with some coworkers last night that were both painted with red and black and looked like Mickey Mouse (my coworkers pointed it out, lol) , the little smart car that even had mickeys yellow buttons for lights on the front, so I'm taking all of this as a good sign for my trip. 

Also a quick question, will all of the WOC shows be the christmas one, or just select showings?  We are only going to be in the parks one weekend day ( the sunday, so we don't miss fantasmic), otjerwise we'll be there for mon/tues/wed and I was wondering if we are going to miss the WOC one because they only do it on the weekend?


----------



## blue888

Woohoo! Ordered the in room Christmas celebration. This will be our special present to the kids this year. So excited! The person I spoke to was so helpful and he is going to shop for an additional plush to add in. He said he would make sure it was extra special  


I can never sleep the night before a big trip either.  Too excited. I am like a little kid, lol.


----------



## monkeyman200

So excited!! Disney food blog posted the candy cane dates, and I am there for 3 of them!! Hopefully, I will be successful!


----------



## Sherry E

*
This is how sneaky the Hallmark Channel Countdown to Christmas is.  They rope me in even when I am not planning on being roped in.  I tell myself that I will just focus on the new movies for 2013, and my handful of favorites, and then leave the channel on as background sound while I am doing other things during the day.

And then I walk by the TV and see one of the many older movies I have not yet seen (because I think they started these Countdowns a long time ago but I only really started paying a lot of attention to them 2 or 3 years ago)...and the next 4 hours are devoted to watching TV!  Earlier I caught sight of a movie from 2000 -- it was one that I never took the time to watch in 2012 or 2011 -- and stopped to see what was happening in it, so I had to watch the whole thing.  And then, of course, I have to watch the sequel to it immediately after (which I have on Pause right now), because I have to know how the story wraps itself up with a nice Christmas bow at the end!
*

​

*Also -- a reminder!  In two days (Monday morning), on 11/11/13, I will choose the final winner (by random draw) in our 2013 Theme Week Countdown.  Anyone who has not posted any holiday photos this past week still has time to get them in, by 11:59 p.m. PST tomorrow night -- Sun., 11/10/13.  

For your post, you'll get an entry into the random draw for the $25 Disney gift card.  You may post DLR holiday pictures (from any year); holiday photos from any other Disney resort/park/hotel;  non-Disney holiday photos, such as photos of snowy scenes or family gatherings, decorations, crafts, etc.;  or, you may choose to re-post some of your favorite photos of the ones you have already posted in previous Theme Weeks.

In other words, as long as it qualifies as some sort of holiday photo and you have not already posted this past week or participated in the Code Word Challenge, you'll get an entry!

Now, to some replies I have been meaning to get to...
*




Kilala said:


> I know I usually don't post on this thread but, I saw one of my favorite Christmas candys at Target, White chocolate Pepermint M&M's. I haven't seen  any Peeps yet. I don't have ver many Christmas photos from Disneyland. I would love to go during the Holiday season.



*Kilala!*

Welcome back!  You did post here once before but I think you ended up here accidentally, as you were making your way to the Halloween thread!

If you have any kind of holiday photo at all and can post it before tomorrow night (11/10), you'll get an entry into the random draw to win the $25 Disney gift card.

Thank you for letting us know about those M&M's.  I know I mentioned in the Halloween thread that I was afraid to invest money in buying a whole bag or box of something if I didn't know I would enjoy it.  The white chocolate peppermint M&M's are something I am pretty sure I would enjoy!





ksromack said:


> That's great news!
> 
> 
> Omgosh, I just read TINKLE BELL in the above post and almost spewed my water all over our lunch table at work!



*Kathy --*

That was on the Disneyland Resort website (in the Holidays section) for a while last year -- can you believe that no one caught it?  I pointed it out in my TR thread and I posted a link to it, so I know that someone else saw it too.  Eventually, however, word must have gotten back to Disney and it was corrected. 

Just a few days ago I was looking for something and found the word "decadant" on some page of the DLR website, but at least that is not as bad of a mistake as Tinkle Bell was!

In 2012, the map for Mickey's Halloween Party had a list of the areas to meet certain characters, including the "STROM TROPPERS" in Tomorrowland.





julieheyer said:


> Not sure if this is the right thread in which to ask this question... But I would appreciate your advice...
> 
> We will be at DLR on Sunday Dec. 8. We only have 1 park/day tickets, and are trying to decide which park to visit that day? DL will have CP that evening and we have no delusions of being able to enjoy that. So, my question is, do you think DL will be such a zoo that whole day that it'd be better to do DCA? Or do you think that doing the rest of DL while the crowds are at CP that evening would make more sense (since dca will be more crowded with those also avoiding DL crowds)?
> 
> Just polling the crowd and seeing what you guys guesstimate . TIA



*Julie --*

Not counting last year (because I actually saw the CP last year), in 2011 I was in Disneyland on a CP Sunday (just like you'll be) and I didn't find the crowds to be too awful until later in the afternoon, really.  Everything was manageable until mid-to-late afternoon. 

However, that experience was before Disney ran the CP for 20 nights in 2012, which undoubtedly attracted many more fans and people who will want to see it this year.  When they find out that it is only taking place on 2 nights (because a lot of people still don't know that), they may, possibly, try to catch it on 12/7 or 12/8. 

So I think that you will run into crowds who pile into DL earlier in the day -- simply because they are trying to do what you're trying to do: avoid crowds!  This is the "_crowds causing crowds while trying to avoid crowds_" effect I often speak of.  People will imagine that mobs and mobs of people will be in DL to see the CP "later" and they will try to squeeze in all of their DL activities earlier that day so they can leave DL before the CP starts. In reality a big part of the crowd issues comes from the people who are trying to avoid what they _think_ the crowd situation will be like for the CP!

So you will probably run into some crowds who are trying to avoid crowds, as well as some crowds comprised of many of last year's brand new CP fans, hoping to see the Ceremony.

I think you might as well just go to DCA.  Yes, before you ask -- there will probably be people there who are trying to escape _what they think will be CP madness_ (even if the madness is not as insane as they imagine) too, but I don't think you'll be able to avoid that element of it in either park, and it may not be as bad as you think.  At least if you stay in DCA you can avoid the actual people who show up to see the CP, even if you can't avoid the crowds trying to avoid the CP!





jacs1234 said:


> Two more days, just two more days until we're there. Yay. I'm hoping the jingle cruise doesn't soft open because I want to see the original on our first day on Monday.



*jacs1234 --*

Woo hoo!  The Buena Vista Street tree is already having its lighting ceremony at dusk, so you have that to look forward to.

I would not be shocked at all if Jingle Cruise opened on 11/11, quietly.  It's only one day earlier than when it is set to officially open so it's not a big leap.  

I don't think the actual ride itself is going to be all that holiday-ized.  If it were a major overlay, they would have shut down the ride.  Just the fact that the ride has stayed open is a good indicator that it is not a major overlay along the lines of IASWH and HMH.  There are probably a few key holiday touches in certain spots (the boathouse; the names of the boats and a few holiday jokes from the Skippers, but nothing too overwhelming).  

For your sake, though, I hope you get to see the original.  





edna mode said:


> They were setting up every detail for the filming of the Christmas Day Parade today. They will film several concert performances on Saturday and the parade on Sunday.
> 
> Performances: Demi Lovato, Mary J. Blige, Jordan Sparks, and Jason Derullo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]



Thank you, *edna mode*, for sharing that with us yesterday!  I appreciate it!




ksromack said:


> It's a saturday today.....the only day of the week I can "sleep" in......and yet, I woke up at 5am, started thinking about the trip and whether or not my sister in law will be able to join us for a few days......thinking of tshirts i can make for us.....thinking about dole whips.....thinking about whether my large suitcase on the way back will weigh over 50 pounds......you get the idea.  Way too much thinking going on.



*Kathy --*

I find myself thinking of all sorts of things I need to do, bring, see, etc., before a trip -- I'm an organized, detailed thinker and list maker!  

But then, when it gets down to maybe a couple of days before I'm set to go, I am in a mass frenzy of activity.  For some reason, no matter how much I think something through way in advance, I end up packing and getting everything together at the last minute.  In my previous TR thread I think I referred to this last-minute packing/prepping as a "maelstrom of madness" or "whirlwind of cyclonic activity," along the lines of the Tasmanian Devil, with pieces of clothing and toiletries flying out all over the place.




mom2rtk said:


> ...Thankfully I don't think I have to go buy new luggage. My son (who left for college in August) has a cat that clung to him like crazy. Well, when he left there was still a suitcase from summer vacation laying on the floor in the living room. He took up residence on that suitcase (think giant cat hammock), not leaving it except to eat and go find the box. Then right back to the suitcase. After 2 months of this, I decided I would go buy a new suitcase rather than kick him off after losing his friend to college. Then all of a sudden....... he was over it.  He left the suitcase. He moved to an ottoman. So I tape rolled and vacuumed all the fur off the suitcase  and set it upright so he couldn't sleep on it any more!  Now I no longer have to buy a new suitcase.



*Janet --*

What a sweet cat!  Even though he outgrew the suitcase, or got bored with it, for a while he was still clinging to your son -- even in his absence.  He probably missed your son a lot.  

It reminds me of a Fancy Feast commercial from a couple of years back.  A girl moves away from her parents and leaves her gorgeous fluffy white cat -- who clearly loves her -- behind.  She goes to visit her parents and the cat runs out to see her, and she holds it in her arms.

Fast forward to the girl's boyfriend packing or unpacking or something like that.  The girl comes home to find the most adorable, white, ball-of-fluff kitten waiting for her.  She picks up the kitten, who is wearing a tag that says "Will you marry us?"  





ksromack said:


> ...Here's a question for anyone that knows the answer......
> 
> What kind of coffee makers are in the rooms at PPH?  HoJos?  We are staying 2 nights at HoJos to start our vacation and I thought I read that they had Keurigs in the room?  We have a theme park view at HoJos then move to a standard view at PPH.  What sort/brand of coffee do they include in the rooms at either place?  Last year, when we stayed for a night onsite at Universal Orlando, they had Keurigs in the room and Emeril's Bold coffee and it was delicious!  I'm just trying to figure out if I'll need to bring some from home given the fact that we are coffee snobs



*Kathy -- *

I have taken photos of the coffee makers in my PPH rooms a couple of times, as well as the mini-fridge, but the coffee maker from 2012 was not the same as the one in my room in 2010.  I can't recall if I got a photo of the coffee maker in 2011, but I seem to remember that each year's coffee maker was different in some way!  I have no clue if certain rooms received different coffee makers while other rooms kept the old ones.

If you and DH are coffee snobs I will warn you right now -- you will hate the in-room PPH coffee.  You may as well not even try it!  I will drink it because if I need caffeine, I need caffeine.  But self-professed coffee snobs will not like it at all.  I don't even really 'like' it, but sometimes it's easier to just brew a quick cup instead of trotting down to the Surfside Lounge in PPH when I am half-awake to buy a cup.

I don't know what kind of coffee makers they have at HoJo's, but the one that was in my PPH room last year was one of the pod kinds -- not a Keurig -- and I think I had a totally different kind of pod coffee maker in 2011.  One model was a Sunbeam, I think, and I can't recall the other.  




misskay said:


> Two days until we leave for our vacation and 6 days until anaheim!  I won't be relaxing until we get on the plane  but I'm certainly getting excited.  Spending the weekend getting ready, packing and cleaning up my house before I leave!
> 
> I can't wait until we see christmas at disneyland, we're bringing an empty carry-on because we are worried about all the shopping we'll do!




*misskay --*

Yay!  You're almost there!



lucysmom said:


> Oh my gosh!! That ice cream is soooooo good!!



*lucysmom --*

Uh huh.  You see?  Now you understand...




Phoenixrising said:


> I'm 13 days from the Edmonton trip, and 15 days from my solo trip to DL. I'm so far behind on the house cleaning, as I spent the week playing telephone tag with various people, trying to resolve some major treatment issues with DS10's crash injuries. I ended up filing a complaint against the clinic I was originally with,  with their governing body and had to change clinic's. So it's back to square one with that. Otherwise the suitcase and backpack are for the most part packed for the most part for both trips. I'm packing light so that I can bring back more souvineirs. I know I'm going to be Christmas shopping down there, so I'm nesting a smaller suitcase within my bigger one. Worst case scenario is that I end up checking the smaller bag for an additional $20, and using my backpack once again as a carry on. Although I am bringing the cold weather gear for the Edmonton trip, as it's downright chilly there at the moment (have been checking the long range forecast and it's looking BRRR!). Have to come down to DL where it's much warmer. At lease the kids will see snow in Edmonton, which we seldom see here, which they are going to love.



*Trish --*

I wish you could bring some of that Edmonton snow down here to SoCal when you arrive!  I keep saying that I hope I live long enough to see the day when it gets cold enough to snow in Los Angeles.  Just once I would like to walk outside and see snow on the ground in the middle of he city!  I don't know if it will ever happen, but hopefully.  It did snow once in Malibu several years ago (which is not in my neighborhood at all), from what I recall seeing on the news, but it was not like a lovely blanket of white snow.  It was just a light sprinkling that disappeared quickly.  No plows or shovels needed!

Anyway, your trip is almost here and you will be busy, busy, busy!  Hopefully you and Jamie will see each other at Blue Bayou on Thanksgiving.  You know, I think that another DIS'er I know will be at the Blue Bayou on Thanksgiving too (she goes every year), but I don't know if she will be there at the same time.




misskay said:


> ...I feel like a kid again with giddy anticipation.  It was worrisome there for a while as I ended up in the hospital less than two weeks ago and my dear boyfriend ended up throwing his back out not 3 days later...it seemed like this vacation was doomed!
> 
> But yesterday I had 3 good omens, somebody paid me in America dollars (which I get to trade out with no exchange rate, wee!) and I saw not one, but TWO cars parked outside the restaurant I went to with some coworkers last night that were both painted with red and black and looked like Mickey Mouse (my coworkers pointed it out, lol) , the little smart car that even had mickeys yellow buttons for lights on the front, so I'm taking all of this as a good sign for my trip.
> 
> Also a quick question, will all of the WOC shows be the christmas one, or just select showings?  We are only going to be in the parks one weekend day ( the sunday, so we don't miss fantasmic), otjerwise we'll be there for mon/tues/wed and I was wondering if we are going to miss the WOC one because they only do it on the weekend?



*misskay --*

It sounds as if you're on track to have a good holiday trip!  I hope you and your boyfriend are both in good health now.  I've experienced immobilizing back issues too, so I can empathize with your boyfriend.  You literally don't even know how you'll make it from one room to another, let alone try to walk around DLR, because the pain is so bad!  I hope he is doing better now.

I am pretty sure that Winter Dreams will be showing every night (weeknights too), all season long (through January 6th).  I don't think you'll miss it.  I don't think the regular World of Color is coming back until January.


----------



## mrsw94

monkeyman200 said:


> So excited!! Disney food blog posted the candy cane dates, and I am there for 3 of them!! Hopefully, I will be successful!



Well I may have just solved my dilema!  Our only date is Tuesday the 17th, and that is our departure day, so I've promised hubby we'll only be at the park for a few hours before driving home!

Oh wait!  I Just saw the DCA dates are different!  Hmm....now we have have to get one on Monday!!


----------



## Phoenixrising

I could try to bring some snow your way, but it would melt by the time it got to where I live. We've had a couple of unseasonably dry and warm months this year, with temps warmer than normal since July, so I've got no idea if we are going to get any snow this year. The kids love snow, even though 2 inches of the white stuff paralyzes the lower mainland (Vancouver and the surrounding cities). I've got snow tires on my vehicle, but many don't, which causes all sorts of havoc when it does snow. I'm really looking forward to the DL trip, and am as usual over planning it to death. I hope to see Jamie on November 28th, since our reservations are so close to each other. Just trying to tie up all the loose ends and clean house before the trips.


----------



## farmfresh

> Thanks I'm going to call in this morning and see if I can get details on the in-room celebration. They have it listed, but the link is still linking to the Halloween one. Woohoo for Christmas!



Great! What does it include?


----------



## blue888

farmfresh said:


> Great! What does it include?



I didn't get the complete list, as he was talking faster than I could type but some of the items are an advent calendar, mickey plush (holding a tiny duffy bear), milk and cookies tray/cup, 5 in one game, plush mickey pillow, blanket, wooden picture frame, nightlight, 4 candy canes, 5 snowflake luminieres and I think a door hanging (but I'm not sure). 

They are supposed to have it on the website soon. There was an error with the link that they were going to fix.


----------



## beckykarstetter

blue888 said:


> I didn't get the complete list, as he was talking faster than I could type but some of the items are an advent calendar, mickey plush (holding a tiny duffy bear), milk and cookies tray/cup, 5 in one game, plush mickey pillow, blanket, wooden picture frame, nightlight, 4 candy canes, 5 snowflake luminieres and I think a door hanging (but I'm not sure).  They are supposed to have it on the website soon. There was an error with the link that they were going to fix.



How much was this? I think my little guy would like this better than just a tree to look at.


----------



## blue888

beckykarstetter said:


> How much was this? I think my little guy would like this better than just a tree to look at.



$395
That was my exact sentiment too. I know my kids will love it!


----------



## ksromack

Sherry E said:


> I have taken photos of the coffee makers in my PPH rooms a couple of times, as well as the mini-fridge, but the coffee maker from 2012 was not the same as the one in my room in 2010.  I can't recall if I got a photo of the coffee maker in 2011, but I seem to remember that each year's coffee maker was different in some way!  I have no clue if certain rooms received different coffee makers while other rooms kept the old ones.
> 
> If you and DH are coffee snobs I will warn you right now -- you will hate the in-room PPH coffee.  You may as well not even try it!  I will drink it because if I need caffeine, I need caffeine.  But self-professed coffee snobs will not like it at all.  I don't even really 'like' it, but sometimes it's easier to just brew a quick cup instead of trotting down to the Surfside Lounge in PPH when I am half-awake to buy a cup.
> 
> I don't know what kind of coffee makers they have at HoJo's, but the one that was in my PPH room last year was one of the pod kinds -- not a Keurig -- and I think I had a totally different kind of pod coffee maker in 2011.  One model was a Sunbeam, I think, and I can't recall the other.



Is this what the coffee looks like in the rooms at PPH?  If so those are the same coffee makers they just put at WDW resorts too......and actually my coffee maker at home brews a pot on one side and these things as a single cup on the other side.  I don't even use that part of the coffee maker any more.....but what it DOES tell me is that I need to buy some pods and bring them with us!  Wolfgang Puck makes a decent pod that'll work if this is indeed the kind of coffee makers they have in the rooms now:


----------



## Sherry E

ksromack said:


> Is this what the coffee looks like in the rooms at PPH?  If so those are the same coffee makers they just put at WDW resorts too......and actually my coffee maker at home brews a pot on one side and these things as a single cup on the other side.  I don't even use that part of the coffee maker any more.....but what it DOES tell me is that I need to buy some pods and bring them with us!  Wolfgang Puck makes a decent pod that'll work if this is indeed the kind of coffee makers they have in the rooms now:



*Kathy -*

This is the coffee maker (Cuisinart) that was in my PPH room last year:







It was a 2-pod brewer, for 2 cups at a time.  Most of the previous coffee makers I have encountered in other PPH rooms were for one cup only, from what I recall (and I remember that at least one of them was a Sunbeam, while older versions may have been Black & Decker and Mr. Coffee -- I've stayed at the PPH a lot over the years, and then there was a GCH stay thrown in there several years back as well!).  Most of the coffee makers I've had did not take the actual round pods.  They used to use little pouches or bags.  I think that the pod thing came along with the remodeling of the PPH rooms in the last couple of years.

The Concierge level PPH rooms seem to have actual, real mugs and not paper cups, from what I've seen in photos.  

I don't recall what the brand name of the pods was, but they were more or less like those you showed in the photo (round).  The coffee maker had rather flimsy plastic-ish trays that you could pull out to put the pod in.


----------



## mrsw94

I was at KMart today.  (I soooooo don't like shopping there, but it's right next door to Michaels! )

Anyway, they had these cute Mickey Santa hats.  $7.99 (I think) 






[/URL]





Not nearly as cute as the DL ones, but MUCH cheaper!


----------



## Sherry E

Those are very cute Santa ears/hats, *mrsw94*!  

There is a Kmart near me, and it's kind of near a bunch of other good stuff so I can't help but wander in once in a while to see what they have.  I wonder if they have the Santa ears.  You know, I wouldn't mind shopping there (even just to browse) so much if it were not so packed with people. 

Basically, any place that has "really good deals" in my area is jam-packed with people and I simply don't have the patience for it.  There is a great 99 Cents Only Store in my area too -- and anyone who has ever been into one of those knows they can be dangerous!! -- and because it is known as being one of the better stores in the 99 Cents Only chain, with better merchandise, the narrow aisles are clogged with people all the time.  I can't take it.  I would love to see what treasures await me there, and I have found some great ones in years past (things like really good mugs and plates and what not), but I just can't deal with it like i can't deal with Kmart.

The last time I went into my local Target it was a madhouse too.


----------



## Alohagirl73

I ended up taking DD to Disneyland yesterday. She loved seeing the snow in different buildings especially the Frozen meet and greet building. 
The main thoroughfare through the castle was closed off as they prepared this weekend for parade taping. The tree wasn't up yet in Main Street but I bet it is today for the parade taping. There were Christmas trees in Starbucks. 

Jingle Jangle Jamboree was open with Santa and Mrs. Claus already there. Mickey and friends were in their Christmas outfits. Mickey's costume in the Jamboree was different than the one on Main Street. 

IASW was open last night. Looks beautiful. We went on it right before the parade was to start and basically walked on. 

Lots of Christmas music which made the
evening so much fun. DD had a ball for the few hours we went. Can't wait to go back and really experience it and do the Jingle Cruise. Line was too long to wait with a two year old!!! Plus she's not into doing rides at night I discovered last night!!!

Anyway it was beautiful!!!! I'm ready for the Christmas season now.


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

Alohagirl73 said:


> I ended up taking DD to Disneyland yesterday. She loved seeing the snow in different buildings especially the Frozen meet and greet building. The main thoroughfare through the castle was closed off as they prepared this weekend for parade taping. The tree wasn't up yet in Main Street but I bet it is today for the parade taping. There were Christmas trees in Starbucks.  Jingle Jangle Jamboree was open with Santa and Mrs. Claus already there. Mickey and friends were in their Christmas outfits. Mickey's costume in the Jamboree was different than the one on Main Street.  IASW was open last night. Looks beautiful. We went on it right before the parade was to start and basically walked on.  Lots of Christmas music which made the evening so much fun. DD had a ball for the few hours we went. Can't wait to go back and really experience it and do the Jingle Cruise. Line was too long to wait with a two year old!!! Plus she's not into doing rides at night I discovered last night!!!  Anyway it was beautiful!!!! I'm ready for the Christmas season now.



Thanks for the update! I am so excited for our trip!


----------



## blue888

Alohagirl73 said:


> I ended up taking DD to Disneyland yesterday. She loved seeing the snow in different buildings especially the Frozen meet and greet building.
> The main thoroughfare through the castle was closed off as they prepared this weekend for parade taping. The tree wasn't up yet in Main Street but I bet it is today for the parade taping. There were Christmas trees in Starbucks.
> 
> Jingle Jangle Jamboree was open with Santa and Mrs. Claus already there. Mickey and friends were in their Christmas outfits. Mickey's costume in the Jamboree was different than the one on Main Street.
> 
> IASW was open last night. Looks beautiful. We went on it right before the parade was to start and basically walked on.
> 
> Lots of Christmas music which made the
> evening so much fun. DD had a ball for the few hours we went. Can't wait to go back and really experience it and do the Jingle Cruise. Line was too long to wait with a two year old!!! Plus she's not into doing rides at night I discovered last night!!!
> 
> Anyway it was beautiful!!!! I'm ready for the Christmas season now.



Great update!


Cute hats! Very adorable. I like a good deal.


----------



## stubby

So, we had originally planned on going again for Christmas(we were just there for Halloween) but, money is so tight that I decided not to go....well that is until 2 days ago.  I figure I don't work 2 jobs for nothing.   We are going for 3 days at Christmas.  But,  shhhh it is a surprise...the girls don't know yet.  Hoping we can hide it until Christmas Eve when we leave.


----------



## Sherry E

*Okay, let me now put in a big plug for the brand new 2013 Hallmark movie, "Snow Bride"!!!  They have a winner with this one!  This movie is quickly rising in the ranks to become one of my favorites of their Countdown to Christmas movies -- maybe even better than some of my existing favorites.  

Not only are the two lead characters in "Snow Bride" impossibly attractive, but they also have genuine chemistry -- unlike some of the other (rather flat) couples in many of the holiday-comedy-romance movies I usually recommend.  The story/plot is predictable and totally implausible, as are all of the Hallmark movies, but this couple is believable together.  There are occasional moments of witty banter.  Oh, and there are Christmas songs, baking and decorations too!

So if you are tuning in to the Hallmark Channel Countdown to Christmas this year, try to catch "Snow Bride."*

​
*Alohagirl73 --*

Thank you so much for reporting back to us on your trip!  I had a feeling that IASWH was going to soft open (along with Jingle Cruise) last night.  I had no clue when the Jingle Jangle Jamboree would open.  So, basically, Disneyland really could have gotten away with saying that the holiday season was starting on 11/8, I think...but they didn't!


----------



## mrsw94

Sherry E said:


> Those are very cute Santa ears/hats, mrsw94!
> 
> There is a Kmart near me, and it's kind of near a bunch of other good stuff so I can't help but wander in once in a while to see what they have.  I wonder if they have the Santa ears.  You know, I wouldn't mind shopping there (even just to browse) so much if it were not so packed with people.
> 
> Basically, any place that has "really good deals" in my area is jam-packed with people and I simply don't have the patience for it.  There is a great 99 Cents Only Store in my area too -- and anyone who has ever been into one of those knows they can be dangerous!! -- and because it is known as being one of the better stores in the 99 Cents Only chain, with better merchandise, the narrow aisles are clogged with people all the time.  I can't take it.  I would love to see what treasures await me there, and I have found some great ones in years past (things like really good mugs and plates and what not), but I just can't deal with it like i can't deal with Kmart.
> 
> The last time I went into my local Target it was a madhouse too.



Our Kmart just always has terrible service and is sooooo slow to check out!  I didn't buy the hats, but might go back since the the trip is a surprise. $15 for hats instead of $40+!!!


----------



## VictoriaAndMatt

mrsw94 said:


> I was at KMart today.  (I soooooo don't like shopping there, but it's right next door to Michaels! )
> 
> Anyway, they had these cute Mickey Santa hats.  $7.99 (I think)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not nearly as cute as the DL ones, but MUCH cheaper!


Thank you so much for sharing this! We are doing our own DIY in room holiday celebration for the kids, and I've been searching for stuff to add. I hadn't thought of checking K-Mart, but they have a lot of Disney holiday stuff on their website for cheap.


----------



## mvf-m11c

KCmike said:


> Couple of questions:
> 1. During the Christmas parade are there show stops?  If so where is the best place near main street to sit for them?  I remember the summer parades sometimes doing this but couldn't remember if the Christmas one did or not.
> 
> 2. There was update on another website stating this:
> "The wonderful annual parade returns this year with a few minor tweaks and changes, most of which will go unnoticed by the passive guest.  Look for altered choreography on the Gingerbread and Candlelight parade units.  Sadly, it seems that the Seven Dwarves may have been cut this year, but new skiers have been added to the Winter Wonderland unit.  We also know that the title logo on the first float has been punched out of the wreath and replaced with a ribbon that goes over that.  Most importantly, the traditional teddy bear that adorned the first float has returned and Duffy has been relegated to the Mrs. Claus float.  But that has in turn caused a cascade effect, sending Pluto to the top of the gingerbread float and Max has been knocked off from there."
> 
> Does anyone know if Max will still be on the float?
> 
> 3. Since we are staying off site and Disneyland opens at 9am...what time will we be allowed into the gates?  Will there be a rope drop at the end of main street?



"A Christmas Fantasy" parade doesn't have any stops unless the floats up front are stopping because of crowds crossing the paths. If you are planning on staking out a spot to watch the parade, the best spot in MS is around Town Square. For the first parade which comes from IASWH to MS TS, right by the Christmas tree at MS TS. You can see the parade coming at you and then goes to the left. This is a great spot to catch the parade straight at you.

This isn't "A Christmas Fantasy parade" but it is an example of what I am saying of a good spot to watch the parade coming from IASW to MS TS.





The other one is the parade coming out at MS TS to IASWH right by the Mad Hatter store. 





The parade that stopped at certain lands was called "Celebate a Street Party Parade" which the cast interacts with the guests. 


From what I have read about the changes to "A Christmas Fantasy" parade, it seems like during the gingerbread house scene which is with Goofy and Max in the past is that they are taking out Max that is on top of the Gingerbread house and replacing him with Pluto since Pluto is being replaced by Duffy on top of Mrs. Claus float. I believed "A Christmas Fantasy" parade should stay the same as it has been in the past. We will just wait and see what the new changes are to the parade.


The guests will be allowed in the park 30 minutes until the park opens at it's schedule time. So if DL opens at 9am, you will be allowed to enter the park at 8:30am. There will a rope drop area if you enter the park 30 minutes before it opens at its schedule time. The rope drop areas are around the Hub area. The rope off areas at the Hub are by the entrance to Adventureland/Frontierland, Tomorrowland and in front of Partner's statue facing SB Castle.


----------



## Disney Dreams

mvf-m11c said:


> "A Christmas Fantasy" parade doesn't have any stops unless the floats up front are stopping because of crowds crossing the paths. If you are planning on staking out a spot to watch the parade, the best spot in MS is around Town Square. For the first parade which comes from IASWH to MS TS, right by the Christmas tree at MS TS. You can see the parade coming at you and then goes to the left. This is a great spot to catch the parade straight at you.
> 
> This isn't "A Christmas Fantasy parade" but it is an example of what I am saying of a good spot to watch the parade coming from IASW to MS TS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The other one is the parade coming out at MS TS to IASWH right by the Mad Hatter store.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The parade that stopped at certain lands was called "Celebate a Street Party Parade" which the cast interacts with the guests.
> 
> 
> From what I have read about the changes to "A Christmas Fantasy" parade, it seems like during the gingerbread house scene which is with Goofy and Max in the past is that they are taking out Max that is on top of the Gingerbread house and replacing him with Pluto since Pluto is being replaced by Duffy on top of Mrs. Claus float. I believed "A Christmas Fantasy" parade should stay the same as it has been in the past. We will just wait and see what the new changes are to the parade.



I watched the parade today.  There was no filming today for the parade.

There are stops in the parade.  The bakers get in a little flour fight during a little stop.  The snowflake skaters stop in front of the same spot for a little routine.  Then there is the gingerbread men dance which takes place during a brief stop.  The next is when Chip and Dale stop their car and do their little "bit."  The reindeer then come along and pause for a short little dance.  I think that's all of them, but I feel like I'm missing one.  

We were in front of the Jewelry Shop today and the parade stopped in front of us at each of these points.  If you were a bit in front or behind us, you just got them dancing on by you.

Due to these stops, I don't actually like watching this particular parade with a straight on view (as shown above) as I don't think you get to see the little "shows" as well.  It's personal preference, of course, but that's mine.

I missed the dwarfs not being in the parade this year and I didn't feel like the skiers added much.  Also, it was weird to have Goofy with Pluto.  They don't belong together.  I am hoping that after the taping tomorrow (Sunday) we will see the parade go back to what we know and love from years' past, but... probably not.  - hope hope hope -

- Dreams


----------



## mom2rtk

mvf-m11c said:


> This isn't "A Christmas Fantasy parade" but it is an example of what I am saying of a good spot to watch the parade coming from IASW to MS TS.



This is exactly where I wanted to watch the daytime Christmas parade. But the only daytime parades when we are there are on CP nights. So I'm guessing that area might be unavailable.

We're watching it at dark back by IASW with our reserved seating from the tour.


----------



## tksbaskets

Sherry E said:


> *Okay, let me now put in a big plug for the brand new 2013 Hallmark movie, "Snow Bride"!!!  They have a winner with this one!  This movie is quickly rising in the ranks to become one of my favorites of their Countdown to Christmas movies -- maybe even better than some of my existing favorites.
> 
> Not only are the two lead characters in "Snow Bride" impossibly attractive, but they also have genuine chemistry -- unlike some of the other (rather flat) couples in many of the holiday-comedy-romance movies I usually recommend.  The story/plot is predictable and totally implausible, as are all of the Hallmark movies, but this couple is believable together.  There are occasional moments of witty banter.  Oh, and there are Christmas songs, baking and decorations too!
> 
> So if you are tuning in to the Hallmark Channel Countdown to Christmas this year, try to catch "Snow Bride."*
> 
> ​



I have it on DVR!!  I'm so glad you liked it.  I too find myself sucked into several great hours spent smiling at the TV.





From the Disndyland Food Blog:

THE DATES

Please note that these dates are subject to change. Additional dates may be added.

Candy Palace at Disneyland
Friday, November 29 (8:00am park opening)
Tuesday, December 3 (9:00am park opening) *Extra Magic Hour this day 8-9am
Friday, December 6 (9:00am park opening)
Tuesday, December 10 (9:00am park opening) *Extra Magic Hour this day 8-9am
Friday, December 13 (9:00am park opening)
Tuesday, December 17 (9:00am park opening)
Friday, December 20 (hours not posted yet)
Sunday, December 22 (hours not posted yet)
Tuesday, December 24 (hours not posted yet)

Trolley Treats at Disney California Adventure
Saturday, November 30 (8:00am park opening)
Monday, December 2 (9:00am park opening) *Extra Magic Hour this day 8-9am
Saturday, December 7 (8:00am park opening)
Monday, December 9 (9:00am park opening) *Extra Magic Hour this day 8-9am
Saturday, December 14 (8:00am park opening)
Monday, December 16 (9:00am park opening)
Saturday, December 21 (hours not posted yet)
Monday, December 23 (hours not posted yet)
Wednesday, December 25 (hours not posted yet)

WOW if this is true we may be able to see them being made/get one!


----------



## kylie71

I just want to say a Huge Thank YOU, to Sherry and all the other poster's on this thread, it is a very informative thread, and I read it every single day!

I love watching the parade from right in front on the train station, as it comes toward me, left side of the tree... Cannot wait!!  15 more days and my brother, SIL, Niece (26) and sister will be there for a Family Thanksgiving trip!

Thanks again to Sherry for the time you put into this!!

--Lori


----------



## KCmike

mvf-m11c said:


> "A Christmas Fantasy" parade doesn't have any stops unless the floats up front are stopping because of crowds crossing the paths. If you are planning on staking out a spot to watch the parade, the best spot in MS is around Town Square. For the first parade which comes from IASWH to MS TS, right by the Christmas tree at MS TS. You can see the parade coming at you and then goes to the left. This is a great spot to catch the parade straight at you.
> 
> This isn't "A Christmas Fantasy parade" but it is an example of what I am saying of a good spot to watch the parade coming from IASW to MS TS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The other one is the parade coming out at MS TS to IASWH right by the Mad Hatter store.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The parade that stopped at certain lands was called "Celebate a Street Party Parade" which the cast interacts with the guests.
> 
> 
> From what I have read about the changes to "A Christmas Fantasy" parade, it seems like during the gingerbread house scene which is with Goofy and Max in the past is that they are taking out Max that is on top of the Gingerbread house and replacing him with Pluto since Pluto is being replaced by Duffy on top of Mrs. Claus float. I believed "A Christmas Fantasy" parade should stay the same as it has been in the past. We will just wait and see what the new changes are to the parade.
> 
> 
> The guests will be allowed in the park 30 minutes until the park opens at it's schedule time. So if DL opens at 9am, you will be allowed to enter the park at 8:30am. There will a rope drop area if you enter the park 30 minutes before it opens at its schedule time. The rope drop areas are around the Hub area. The rope off areas at the Hub are by the entrance to Adventureland/Frontierland, Tomorrowland and in front of Partner's statue facing SB Castle.



Thanks so much!









Disney Dreams said:


> I watched the parade today.  There was no filming today for the parade.
> 
> There are stops in the parade.  The bakers get in a little flour fight during a little stop.  The snowflake skaters stop in front of the same spot for a little routine.  Then there is the gingerbread men dance which takes place during a brief stop.  The next is when Chip and Dale stop their car and do their little "bit."  The reindeer then come along and pause for a short little dance.  I think that's all of them, but I feel like I'm missing one.
> 
> We were in front of the Jewelry Shop today and the parade stopped in front of us at each of these points.  If you were a bit in front or behind us, you just got them dancing on by you.
> 
> Due to these stops, I don't actually like watching this particular parade with a straight on view (as shown above) as I don't think you get to see the little "shows" as well.  It's personal preference, of course, but that's mine.
> 
> I missed the dwarfs not being in the parade this year and I didn't feel like the skiers added much.  Also, it was weird to have Goofy with Pluto.  They don't belong together.  I am hoping that after the taping tomorrow (Sunday) we will see the parade go back to what we know and love from years' past, but... probably not.  - hope hope hope -
> 
> - Dreams




Thanks Dreams for such great information here.  My wife and I will be a little upset with the changes to the Gingerbread, Goofy float.  One of my wife's favorite moments when we saw it just us two together was when Goofy was talking to Max about how special family time is together!  Now that we are finally taking the kids to see Christmas at Disneyland it would have been neat to see their faces as he said that.  Oh well.  There is so much to be thankful for and so many things to show them.  We can't wait.  

I think I will grab a spot by the jewelry store as we want to see the show stops for sure.  I personally like being down main street for any parade.  It just feels like the "sweet spot" to me.  

We are buying our passes when we get there but we will be only buying 3 day single passes because the lady that is coming with our family can't move as quick as we do so it doesn't make sense to bounce back and forth.  With 3 days single passes do you still get a magic morning????

We leave at the end of this week!  Like Lori stated above thanks to everyone especially Sherry E for this Christmas thread.  You help so many people by doing this.  

BTW did everyone see that they added special sparkler strobe lights to Screamin for the World of Color Christmas?  
Here is a blog about it...
http://mintcrocodile.blogspot.com/2013/11/the-disneyland-resort-prepping-for.html

There was also audio on  the new theme to World of Color but now I can't find it.  Ughh.




Here is the audio that I was talking about it my last post.  You have to go all the way down to the bottom of the page.  It's called Glow.  This is the one with the voices from all over the internet that were put together I believe.  

Enjoy:

http://www.dlandlive.com/news/2013/11/buena-vista-street-holiday-music-loop


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

KCmike said:


> Thanks Dreams for such great information here.  My wife and I will be a little upset with the changes to the Gingerbread, Goofy float.  One of my wife's favorite moments when we saw it just us two together was when Goofy was talking to Max about how special family time is together!  Now that we are finally taking the kids to see Christmas at Disneyland it would have been neat to see their faces as he said that.  Oh well.  There is so much to be thankful for and so many things to show them.  We can't wait.  I think I will grab a spot by the jewelry store as we want to see the show stops for sure.  I personally like being down main street for any parade.  It just feels like the "sweet spot" to me.  We are buying our passes when we get there but we will be only buying 3 day single passes because the lady that is coming with our family can't move as quick as we do so it doesn't make sense to bounce back and forth.  With 3 days single passes do you still get a magic morning????  We leave at the end of this week!  Like Lori stated above thanks to everyone especially Sherry E for this Christmas thread.  You help so many people by doing this.  BTW did everyone see that they added special sparkler strobe lights to Screamin for the World of Color Christmas? Here is a blog about it... http://mintcrocodile.blogspot.com/2013/11/the-disneyland-resort-prepping-for.html  There was also audio on  the new theme to World of Color but now I can't find it.  Ughh.



Thanks for that blog - the pictures are great and I am so excited for our trip. One interesting thing I saw in that, is the new rider swap cards - he says they are now good for 3 people?! And are stamped for that day it looks like. Since we have a little one with us, I'll be sure to report back if this is the case.


----------



## mvf-m11c

Disney Dreams said:


> I watched the parade today.  There was no filming today for the parade.
> 
> There are stops in the parade.  The bakers get in a little flour fight during a little stop.  The snowflake skaters stop in front of the same spot for a little routine.  Then there is the gingerbread men dance which takes place during a brief stop.  The next is when Chip and Dale stop their car and do their little "bit."  The reindeer then come along and pause for a short little dance.  I think that's all of them, but I feel like I'm missing one.
> 
> We were in front of the Jewelry Shop today and the parade stopped in front of us at each of these points.  If you were a bit in front or behind us, you just got them dancing on by you.
> 
> Due to these stops, I don't actually like watching this particular parade with a straight on view (as shown above) as I don't think you get to see the little "shows" as well.  It's personal preference, of course, but that's mine.
> 
> I missed the dwarfs not being in the parade this year and I didn't feel like the skiers added much.  Also, it was weird to have Goofy with Pluto.  They don't belong together.  I am hoping that after the taping tomorrow (Sunday) we will see the parade go back to what we know and love from years' past, but... probably not.  - hope hope hope -
> 
> - Dreams



You are correct about that Dreams that the performers stop during the parade and perform to the guests. I meant to say that the floats that don't stop during the parade. The floats like the Music Box float, Mailroom float, Ice Rink float, Gingerbread float, Candlelight Ball float, Santa's Toy Factory unit, etc. that still move during the parade when the performers stop.

Watching the parade in a straight view might not be the ideal spot to watch the parade while you can miss the sides of it. It will be a nice spot to take pictures of the parade seeing it straight. But just like you said that it is a matter of personal preference. I like to watch the parade from all different angles and I still enjoy watching it on the sides.

I am hoping for the same thing that they will change the parade back to the way it was in the past. I don't like changes to it and Pluto with Goofy doesn't make any sense since we seen Max on top of the Gingerbread house float.


----------



## dolphingirl47

Animal Kingdom Lodge









Beach Club

















Yacht Club













Swan









Dolphin





Boardwalk









Old Key West









Grand Floridian













Saratoga Springs





Contemporary Resort









Wilderness Lodge









Polynesian


----------



## czmom

KCmike said:


> Thanks Dreams for such great information here.  My wife and I will be a little upset with the changes to the Gingerbread, Goofy float.  One of my wife's favorite moments when we saw it just us two together was when Goofy was talking to Max about how special family time is together!  Now that we are finally taking the kids to see Christmas at Disneyland it would have been neat to see their faces as he said that.  Oh well.  There is so much to be thankful for and so many things to show them.  We can't wait.
> 
> I think I will grab a spot by the jewelry store as we want to see the show stops for sure.  I personally like being down main street for any parade.  It just feels like the "sweet spot" to me.
> 
> We are buying our passes when we get there but we will be only buying 3 day single passes because the lady that is coming with our family can't move as quick as we do so it doesn't make sense to bounce back and forth.  With 3 days single passes do you still get a magic morning????
> 
> We leave at the end of this week!  Like Lori stated above thanks to everyone especially Sherry E for this Christmas thread.  You help so many people by doing this.
> 
> BTW did everyone see that they added special sparkler strobe lights to Screamin for the World of Color Christmas?
> Here is a blog about it...
> http://mintcrocodile.blogspot.com/2013/11/the-disneyland-resort-prepping-for.html
> 
> There was also audio on  the new theme to World of Color but now I can't find it.  Ughh.




Love those pictures on the blog! Does that look the ice skating rink around the Christmas tree in DTD?

We will need child swap on just 2 rides this year, so if they changed it to 3 vs 2 riders, that would be great


----------



## pudinhd

Sherry E said:


> *Okay, let me now put in a big plug for the brand new 2013 Hallmark movie, "Snow Bride"!!!  They have a winner with this one!  This movie is quickly rising in the ranks to become one of my favorites of their Countdown to Christmas movies -- maybe even better than some of my existing favorites.
> 
> Not only are the two lead characters in "Snow Bride" impossibly attractive, but they also have genuine chemistry -- unlike some of the other (rather flat) couples in many of the holiday-comedy-romance movies I usually recommend.  The story/plot is predictable and totally implausible, as are all of the Hallmark movies, but this couple is believable together.  There are occasional moments of witty banter.  Oh, and there are Christmas songs, baking and decorations too!
> 
> So if you are tuning in to the Hallmark Channel Countdown to Christmas this year, try to catch "Snow Bride."*
> 
> ​



Yay!!!  Glad you like it!  I DVR-ed it yesterday and look forward to watching it!  I also have A Very Merry Mix-Up set to record today, so I hope that is good, too!

I also love watching ABCFamily's 25 Days of Christmas!!  Lots of fun movies and holiday specials!!  Here is the schedule:  http://a.media.abcfamily.go.com/a/media/pdf/ABCF_25DOC13.jpg


----------



## misskay

Regarding the parade, how soon are you allowed to cop a squat to watch the parade?  An hour before it starts?My boyfriend is 6'4 but I'm about a foot shorter than him, so it might work for him to stand at the back but I won't be able to see anything . Plus I'm sure there will be annoyed parents that my boyfriend is standing around in front of their kids lol!


----------



## Disney Dreams

misskay said:


> Regarding the parade, how soon are you allowed to cop a squat to watch the parade?  An hour before it starts?My boyfriend is 6'4 but I'm about a foot shorter than him, so it might work for him to stand at the back but I won't be able to see anything . Plus I'm sure there will be annoyed parents that my boyfriend is standing around in front of their kids lol!



You can cop a -- err -- sit on the curb of Main Street the second the Park opens and stay there all day long if you want. 

- Dreams


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

misskay said:


> Regarding the parade, how soon are you allowed to cop a squat to watch the parade?  An hour before it starts?My boyfriend is 6'4 but I'm about a foot shorter than him, so it might work for him to stand at the back but I won't be able to see anything . Plus I'm sure there will be annoyed parents that my boyfriend is standing around in front of their kids lol!



We've been there that early and brought back snacks/food for the kids. If you are actually in the front row (actually, maybe further back even) you can sit down for the parade - or even better maybe, find a bench that the parade will go by and sit on that.


----------



## Phoenixrising

FYI I was checking the Knotts Berry Farm website, and it shows the start of their Christmas season starts on Thanksgiving (Nov 28th). I'm planning on visiting Knotts for the day on Nov 25th, so while I should see some of the Christmas decorations, I won't see the full effect if I had gone later in the week. My plans are locked in stone, and since I haven't been to Knott's before it should be interesting regardless if I see it in full Christmas attire or not.


----------



## Sherry E

*I just finished watching an "older" movie from 2009-- this time it's one from Lifetime that I recorded -- called "Christmas Angel," starring Bruce Davison.  I don't know how this movie escaped me for the last few years!  

As I've said here before, between Hallmark, Lifetime and the ABC Family Channel the holiday movies seem to mostly be divided into the same categories and follow the same basic formulas:  holiday-comedy-romance-with-a-happy-ending;  holiday-magic-gone-awry-and-lesson-learned-in-the-end;  holiday-maid/nanny-moves-in-and-helps-family-discover-true-meaning-of-Christmas;  disheartened/mean-person-looks-at-his/her-life-and-learns-what-would-have-happened-if-he/she-had-chosen-a-different-path;  sick-person-needs-to-experience-Christmas-before-passing-away;  and the reliable holiday-serious-drama-with-a-happy-ending.  Occasionally there may be a 'musical competition' element thrown in as well, in which people burst into song in the middle of the snow or something.  

And sometimes there is a 'message' in the movies.  "Christmas Angel" fell into the holiday-serious-drama-with-a-happy-ending category, and its message was pretty heavy-handed (that Christmas is not about receiving but about giving to those in need).  However, I got sucked into it and was reaching for the Kleenex box at least a couple of times.  Another gem!*

​
*Corinna --* 

*Thank for sharing those lovely photos from WDW!  I love seeing how the other Disney parks and hotels decorate for the season!  I must admit that in my mind I am always comparing what 'they' have to what we have, and thinking, "Yeah, it would great if we had that...but they don't have this and we do..."  I wish that we had more hotels at DLR that could be decorated.*


​
*Remember, everyone, you have until tonight at 11:59 p.m. PST to get in any "Holiday Cornucopia" photos to be entered into the random draw for the $25 Disney gift card (which I am doing early tomorrow morning!).  If you have already submitted photos this week you won't get another entry, but if you happen to be lurking out there (and have not posted anything) and have a great Holiday Cornucopia photo to share, now is the time to do it.

Just to remind you of what can fit in the Holiday Cornucopia theme... Anything!  As long as it is some sort of holiday photo (that is your property, and not someone else's), it will fit the theme!  DLR holiday photos, WDW holiday photos, international Disney park photos, non-Disney holiday trip photos, wintry snow photos, favorite family holiday photos, decorations, etc.  

I have a little box sitting next to me, and it contains all of the tiny, crumpled up pieces of paper on which I wrote every participant's name.  I have already done a fair amount of shaking of this box to mix up the names.  I've danced around with it.  I've done the Macarena while holding it.  I've done the Hokey Pokey.  I've even Vogued a little.  I think everyone's name is now appropriately integrated into the mix and undetectable by me.  All I have to do is reach in and pull out one tiny slip of paper!

So we still have time for some last minute entries!*






stubby said:


> So, we had originally planned on going again for Christmas(we were just there for Halloween) but, money is so tight that I decided not to go....well that is until 2 days ago.  I figure I don't work 2 jobs for nothing.   We are going for 3 days at Christmas.  But,  shhhh it is a surprise...the girls don't know yet.  Hoping we can hide it until Christmas Eve when we leave.



*stubby -*

Very true -- what is all of that hard work for if you can't enjoy a nice Christmas trip?  And what better time to be there than over the actual holiday?  I think the girls will be thrilled!




mrsw94 said:


> Our Kmart just always has terrible service and is sooooo slow to check out!  I didn't buy the hats, but might go back since the the trip is a surprise. $15 for hats instead of $40+!!!



*mrsw94 --*

Same here.  Not only are there mobs of people crammed into all of the aisles (leaving everything a mess, too), but we also have bad service and slow checkouts! 

I'd say that is a fantastic deal on cute Santa Mickey hats and you can't go wrong with it.




tksbaskets said:


> I have it on DVR!!  I'm so glad you liked it.  I too find myself sucked into several great hours spent smiling at the TV.



*TK --*

I literally cannot stop myself from watching!  It happens with the Lifetime holiday movies too, as well as with Hallmark.  I think it's because there are so many of these movies that I haven't seen, as I didn't really begin tuning into the marathons until 2 or 3 years ago, that I subconsciously think I need to get "caught up"!!  My only annoyance is when/if I take the time to watch something -- whether it's 5 years old and I've never seen it or whether it's a brand new 2013 movie -- and it turns out to not be all that great.  I will feel as though I wasted my time.  As you know, even though most of these movies follow the same predictable formulas, some are much better than others.  I don't know if "_Once Upon a Christmas_" and "_Twice Upon a Christmas_" were necessarily great movies, but I had to watch them!  I had avoided watching them the last 2 years, and I finally caved in.

"_Snow Bride_" is definitely one of the better Hallmark holiday-comedy-romance movies, I think.  The whole cast is good, including the funny assistant at the office and the older gentleman who hides his love for the matriarch of the family.  I actually wish they'd make a sequel to it.  I can't wait to hear what you think of it!





kylie71 said:


> I just want to say a Huge Thank YOU, to Sherry and all the other poster's on this thread, it is a very informative thread, and I read it every single day!
> 
> I love watching the parade from right in front on the train station, as it comes toward me, left side of the tree... Cannot wait!!  15 more days and my brother, SIL, Niece (26) and sister will be there for a Family Thanksgiving trip!
> 
> Thanks again to Sherry for the time you put into this!!
> 
> --Lori



*Lori --*

You're very welcome...and thank you so much for the kind words!  I really, really appreciate the sentiment.  I am so glad that this thread (and the predecessor to it) has helped and/or entertained people, encouraged people to participate, etc.  

It's rewarding to know that doing something like this thread (and all that goes along with it) helps folks to have better holiday trips, or maybe even just have a brighter season (if they can't go to DLR for the holidays this year).




KCmike said:


> ....We leave at the end of this week!  Like Lori stated above thanks to everyone especially Sherry E for this Christmas thread.  You help so many people by doing this.
> 
> BTW did everyone see that they added special sparkler strobe lights to Screamin for the World of Color Christmas?
> Here is a blog about it...
> http://mintcrocodile.blogspot.com/2013/11/the-disneyland-resort-prepping-for.html
> 
> There was also audio on  the new theme to World of Color but now I can't find it.  Ughh.



*Mike --*

Thank you for the kind words as well.  I'm happy to know that many people have been/are being helped.  It's a labor of love, of course -- a whole lot of work and time are involved but, as everyone is aware, I am a holiday season fanatic (and a DLR holiday season fanatic) so this seems like a natural fit.

I am grateful for everyone who has taken the time to post and share photos, experiences, information, reviews, breaking news, rumors, etc.  This thread is what it is because of all the wonderful contributors!

Thank you for posting that link to Mint Crocodile!  As I was scrolling through the photos I noticed some obvious omissions and a few very slight changes to  some of the returning decorations.  I don't know if the omissions were just due to Mint not taking those photos, or if certain things were not yet in place.  I don't want to mention anything one way or the other -- the omissions or the changes -- but a few eagle-eyed folks who have followed all of the Theme Weeks in this thread will notice that certain things were missing or different.  I also saw a couple of additions too -- new little touches that were not there last year.

I was surprised that Mint didn't point out some of the new and/or slightly different elements of the decorations that I noticed.




czmom said:


> Love those pictures on the blog! Does that look the ice skating rink around the Christmas tree in DTD?
> 
> We will need child swap on just 2 rides this year, so if they changed it to 3 vs 2 riders, that would be great



*czmom --*

What Disney apparently did is put in an uncovered rink this time around.  Last year, as you saw in the Downtown Disney Theme Week photos, the rink was covered.  But, there was also no Christmas tree in DTD last year because of that rink.  DTD really needs a tree (which Disney obviously figured out), so they built the rink around the tree and left it uncovered.  

It looks like the same exact tree that used to be in DTD up through the holiday season of 2011 is back.  It must have been in storage all of this time!





pudinhd said:


> Yay!!!  Glad you like it!  I DVR-ed it yesterday and look forward to watching it!  I also have A Very Merry Mix-Up set to record today, so I hope that is good, too!
> 
> I also love watching ABCFamily's 25 Days of Christmas!!  Lots of fun movies and holiday specials!!  Here is the schedule:  http://a.media.abcfamily.go.com/a/media/pdf/ABCF_25DOC13.jpg



*pudinhd --*

I fully intend to watch "_A Very Merry Mix-Up_," although I will have to juggle the second half of it with "_The Walking Dead_," which makes for an interesting evening.  Let me know what you think of "_Snow Bride_."  It's totally predictable and silly, but I found it very entertaining.

I love the "25 Days of Christmas" too!  That is the channel where they often show "_The 12 Dates of Christmas_"!  That is one of the few channels available in the Disney hotel rooms, so when I come back to the room for a break I will flip on ABC Family!  Last year I saw "_Holiday in Handcuffs_" while in my PPH room!

Also, ABC Family shows all of the great old Rankin-Bass clay puppet shows, like '_Year Without Santa Claus_," "_Jack Frost_" and "_Rudolph's Shiny New Year_"!!  I love those!  (I'm such a dork, I know it!  I can't help it!)





Phoenixrising said:


> FYI I was checking the Knotts Berry Farm website, and it shows the start of their Christmas season starts on Thanksgiving (Nov 28th). I'm planning on visiting Knotts for the day on Nov 25th, so while I should see some of the Christmas decorations, I won't see the full effect if I had gone later in the week. My plans are locked in stone, and since I haven't been to Knott's before it should be interesting regardless if I see it in full Christmas attire or not.



*Trish --*

Was the Knott's Merry Farm page finally up?  It was not there when I checked a few days ago, but I knew they'd have to put it together sooner or later.  That's too bad that you won't get the full holiday experience there but as you said, you'll see something.


----------



## mrsw94

Sherry E said:


> I have a little box sitting next to me, and it contains all of the tiny, crumpled up pieces of paper on which I wrote every participant's name.  I have already done a fair amount of shaking of this box to mix up the names.  I've danced around with it.  I've done the Macarena while holding it.  I've done the Hokey Pokey.  I've even Vogued a little.  I think everyone's name is now appropriately integrated into the mix and undetectable by me.  All I have to do is reach in and pull out one tiny slip of paper!
> 
> So we still have time for some last minute entries![/SIZE][/B][/COLOR]



I think we might need proof of this!  Video coming soon?!?


----------



## ksromack

monkeyman200 said:


> So excited!! Disney food blog posted the candy cane dates, and I am there for 3 of them!! Hopefully, I will be successful!


Oh my....as if I wasn't excited enough already!  We just watched the Guy Fieri special at DLR at Christmastime.....I'd seen it before but since we have a "smart TV" now, we were able to watch the Youtube video on our 60" TV   Not sure when we'll try to get those candy canes though.  It is a must for the trip.  I thought you used to be able to get 2 candy canes a piece?  Did I make that up?  



Sherry E said:


> As I've said here before, between Hallmark, Lifetime and the ABC Family Channel the holiday movies seem to mostly be divided into the same categories and follow the same basic formulas:  _holiday-comedy-romance-with-a-happy-ending_;  _holiday-magic-gone-awry-and-lesson-learned-in-the-end_;  _holiday-maid/nanny-moves-in-and-helps-family-discover-true-meaning-of-Christmas_;  _disheartened/mean-person-looks-at-his/her-life-and-learns-what-would-have-happened-if-he/she-had-chosen-a-different-path_;  _sick-person-needs-to-experience-Christmas-before-passing-away_;  and the reliable _holiday-serious-drama-with-a-happy-ending_.  Occasionally there may be a 'musical competition' element thrown in as well, in which people burst into song in the middle of the snow or something.
> 
> And sometimes there is a 'message' in the movies.  "_Christmas Angel_" fell into the _holiday-serious-drama-with-a-happy-ending_ category, and its message was pretty heavy-handed (that Christmas is not about receiving but about giving to those in need).  However, I got sucked into it and was reaching for the Kleenex box at least a couple of times.  Another gem![/B][/COLOR]


so sad we don't get the Hallmark channel.  I need to see some of these movies!




Sherry E said:


> I fully intend to watch "_A Very Merry Mix-Up_," although I will have to juggle the second half of it with "_The Walking Dead_," which makes for an interesting evening.  Let me know what you think of "_Snow Bride_."  It's totally predictable and silly, but I found it very entertaining.
> 
> Also, ABC Family shows all of the great old Rankin-Bass clay puppet shows, like '_Year Without Santa Claus_," "_Jack Frost_" and "_Rudolph's Shiny New Year_"!!  I love those!  (I'm such a dork, I know it!  I can't help it!)


Yeah, something about mixing in The Walking Dead with Christmas movies.....just doesn't sit right in the gut   I haven't watched today's episode of TWD yet.  We love that show!  Love all the typical holiday movies like Rudolph, Frosty, etc.....and the oldies, Miracle on 34th Street, It's a Wonderful Life, etc.....Oh, and Jack Frost and the Santa Clause movies as well.


After church today I made my way to the new Prestige Outlet Mall that opened up here at the end of August.  They have a Disney outlet   I bought us 2 tshirts each, a thermal shirt each, and a zip up hoodie each.....figured we may need a jacket in the evening.  They are all washed and folded, ready to pack for the trip!  I do still need to find the coffee pods and get those packed too but we have a little time.





Candy Palace is on main street on the left, right?  Is it by Jolly Holiday Bakery or is it in the little strip of stores before it?

Where is Trolley Treats at DCA?  

I need to get my candy cane plan of action


----------



## perlster




----------



## Lollipop's Mom

I just saw this contest! How could I had not noticed this? I love a good contest! Here is a fave holiday photo - I am so excited to be going to DLH in THREE WEEKS for our first visit ever at Xmas time! My daughter is almost 18 and has NO idea - one last big surprise trip before college and adulthood 

Here is a fun photo from a year ago when we visited West Edmonton Mall (Canada's Largest Mall) with the pirate ship done up for Xmas. 





Here is a fun pic from that same trip...
INSIDE:





OUTSIDE - SAME DAY!:





Of Course- have to share the cat under the tree moment!





The Disney Castle made of cookies:





And something I am extremely proud of that shows the true meaning of Xmas....the Toy Drive I co-ordinated last year and we collected just over 1500 toys in 5 hours!
This years is Dec 8th!


----------



## Sherry E

I will come back later to reply to *Kathy* and *mrsw94*!


*perlster --* Do you want an entry into the gift card random draw for that photo of the line for candy canes on Main Street?  If so, I will happily give you one.  If not, I won't.  It's up to you!



*Lollipop's Mom --*

Yay!  A last minute photo submission!  I've been doing a Theme Week Countdown in this thread for the last 3 months (it started on page 62, covered 20 themes and is ending tonight), so all of the entries have just been for Disneyland-specific themes...except for this final one, which I wanted to open up to all sorts of holiday photos (such as your great pictures!), whether they are Disney-oriented or not.  I've entered everyone into a random draw to win a $25 Disney gift card, and I will reach my hand in the box and pull out the name first thing tomorrow morning.  I'll announce it here.

I was also running a simultaneous contest based on code words hidden in the Theme Week intros and guessing a Christmas song, and Kathy won that challenge last Monday.  I'm excited to see who will win the random draw tomorrow morning!

I've put your name into the box!


----------



## Phoenixrising

The info I found was not on Knott's  main page, and their holiday page wasn't up yet. But I did find the info in another area of their website.


----------



## Disney Dreams

*"Hey, umm, Pluto, do you any idea where my son went?" - Goofy  
*





- Dreams (who liked the parade the way it's always been)


----------



## MinnieLovesMickey

Longtime lurker and procrastinator here.

Here are some photos from DS's first trip to WDW in 2011.




DH and DS watching Illuminations




DS meeting Santa at Epcot




Our last day, hence DS pouty face lol


Only 31 days until DS gets to see DL at Christmas for the first time.


----------



## mvf-m11c

Thank you for taking a picture of the Gingerbread float Dreams.  

Max should be on the float instead of Pluto. That scene during the parade won't be the same without Max if anyone have seen the parade in the past years.


----------



## ksromack

Lollipop's Mom said:


> I just saw this contest! How could I had not noticed this? I love a good contest! Here is a fave holiday photo - I am so excited to be going to DLH in THREE WEEKS for our first visit ever at Xmas time! My daughter is almost 18 and has NO idea - one last big surprise trip before college and adulthood
> 
> The Disney Castle made of cookies:  And something I am extremely proud of that shows the true meaning of Xmas....the Toy Drive I co-ordinated last year and we collected just over 1500 toys in 5 hours! This years is Dec 8th!


Lollipop's Mom-
What a great thing to do, organize the toy drive.  We do a few things at church like "Angel  Tree", which is a local effort to provide gifts for children of incarcerated parent(s) and the worldwide event, Operation Shoebox.....but I've never tackled something as daunting as your toy drive! 

Better late than never in joining us!




MinnieLovesMickey said:


> Longtime lurker and procrastinator here.  Here are some photos from DS's first trip to WDW in 2011.



Welcome!  How fun to be able to see DLR through your son's eyes!  My kids didn't see WDW until they were 5&6 years old....I know this year will be magical for you!


----------



## Sherry E

*Okay...I've logged all entries and it is the moment of truth!  It's time to pick the winner of the random draw in the 2013 Theme Week Countdown!!! *



(_MinnieLovesMickey, all of your photos are wonderful but that second picture - the close-up of your DS -- is probably one of the cutest things I've ever seen!  He is sooooooo precious and adorable, and he looks so happy!_)



*So now, once again, I will shake up the box containing the names of the photo contributors to mix up the names...*












_*Still shaking....













I'm tossing the box of names wildly around in the air....
















I'm doing a little 'random draw dance'....














I'm doing the Macarena...















I'm doing the Hokey Pokey...














Now I'm Vogueing...














Now I'm doing the Twist...













I'm doing the Hustle too...






*_










*I am now opening the box to pull out the name of the winner...Who will it be?  Stay tuned!!*


----------



## pattyduke34

Sherry -  Love all the dancing around!!  lol...just wanted to let you know that I loved this little contest...I have enjoyed it sooo much...Thank you for all your hard work you do on this thread for everyone!!  You made me smile this morning with your post!!!


----------



## Sherry E

After cursing myself for wrapping and crumpling up the names so tightly (it took a minute to unravel them), I will now announce the winner...
















*The winner of the random draw is...*





*MICKEYBELL!!!!!*





​


----------



## Mickeybell

AHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!! WOOOOHOOOO!!!!!   

Yay!!!!!! I am soooooo excited!  Thank you Sherry!  You have just made my day!  I started hopping around when I saw my name!  

I will be getting something extra special!


----------



## mrsw94

ksromack said:


> Lollipop's Mom-
> What a great thing to do, organize the toy drive.  We do a few things at church like "Angel  Tree", which is a local effort to provide gifts for children of incarcerated parent(s) and the worldwide event, Operation Shoebox.....but I've never tackled something as daunting as your toy drive!
> 
> Better late than never in joining us!



We do the same.  Our Youth Groups to Operation Shoebox, which is always great, and then our church partners with a local Foster Child organization for an 'Angel Tree' as well.  I too can't imagine a toy drive that large!  That's awesome!! 




Sherry E said:


> *The winner of the random draw is...*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *MICKEYBELL!!!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​



Yahoo!!! Congrats MickeyBell!!


----------



## Sherry E

Mickeybell said:


> AHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!! WOOOOHOOOO!!!!!
> 
> Yay!!!!!! I am soooooo excited!  Thank you Sherry!  You have just made my day!  I started hopping around when I saw my name!
> 
> I will be getting something extra special!




You're very welcome!  Congratulations!

PM your address to me, so I can mail out the card along with Kathy's card tomorrow (no mail service today)!


​





_Just some stats on this year's Theme Week Countdown and contest:_



1.  The top five 5 contributors who submitted the most photo entries were (and remember that the mini-themes earned 2 entries each):

-- *pattyduke34* (26 entries -- she entered into every single theme)

-- *Bret/mvf-m11c* (21 entries)

-- *Jamie* (20 entries)

-- *crystal1313* (18 entries)

-- *Luisa* (14 entries);




2.  There were many people who only entered one time, such as: *Laurie/DizNee Luver* (who has tons of photos she could have shared!), *disneyobsessed808*, *BeautyAndTheBeast22*, *dreamseeker9*, etc.;




3.  As I was logging all of the entries over the 3 month contest, I would also jot down -- for no important reason, but just for my own informational purposes -- which Theme Week it was.  For example, I would write, *"Bret/TW2-HMH/NOS"* (Haunted Mansion Holiday/New Orleans Square) or *"TK/TW5-CFP/BIHM"* (Christmas Fantasy Parade/Believe in Holiday Magic fireworks).  When I got to the daily mini-themes, I would jot down something like *"pattyduke34/TW13b-HF&P"* (Holiday Flowers & Plants).

So even though the particular themes to which the participants contributed didn't affect the outcome one way or the other, I thought it was interesting to note that when I pulled Mickeybell's name out of the box and un-crumpled the piece of paper, the lucky entry that 'won' the $25 gift card for her was the one that I labeled *"Mickeybell/TW13c-CC/GP"* (Critter Country/Grizzly Peak)!;




4.  Collectively, adding up all of the entries from everyone, there were a total of 263, although a few of them did not count because they were late; and




5.  The first theme in this year's Countdown began on page 62 - August 5, 2013 -- with the *"Christmas Trees & Wreaths"* theme.  The final theme -- *"Holiday Cornucopia"* -- began on page 166, on November 4, 2013.  We jumped more than 100 pages in this thread in 3 months, and the number of views of the thread jumped from under 50,000 to more than 180,000 (last time I checked)!!!



​


----------



## blue888

Congrats Mickeybell


----------



## julieheyer

Cngrats Mickeybell! Enjoy it!,


Sherry-thank you soooo much for this thread!! It makes the waiting actually enjoyable!!! Dd you get good deals at that outlet? The one we have here in Az isn't that good . 

I checked the long range weather forecast and so far, our week dec 8-13 looks perfect! 67 and sunny!! Yay!!

When is it too early to start packing? I'm already starting to accumulate goodies to bring for snacks in the park... Disney fruit snacks, individual pirate booty bags, etc. I'm finding, washing and setting aside all our various Disney wear. There is much more than I remember us having!! But I still want more! Lol!!


----------



## mrsw94

julieheyer said:


> Cngrats Mickeybell! Enjoy it!,
> 
> 
> Sherry-thank you soooo much for this thread!! It makes the waiting actually enjoyable!!! Dd you get good deals at that outlet? The one we have here in Az isn't that good .
> 
> I checked the long range weather forecast and so far, our week dec 8-13 looks perfect! 67 and sunny!! Yay!!
> 
> When is it too early to start packing? I'm already starting to accumulate goodies to bring for snacks in the park... Disney fruit snacks, individual pirate booty bags, etc. I'm finding, washing and setting aside all our various Disney wear. There is much more than I remember us having!! But I still want more! Lol!!



Julie-we leave just after you get back, and I've already started to accumulate snacks as well!   I found little mini bottles of soda at the grocery store last week along with a few other things.  I'm also working on the stuff i want to make and some car surprises.  Since the trip is a surprise, I have to be a little more secretive!


----------



## Phoenixrising

Congrats Mickybell!! As for packing, what's too early??? I've been 90% packed for both trips since Sept. I only have to add a couple of things to the suitcase for DL and a couple of things for the kids backpacks and that's it. It's the housework that needs to get done more than anything else, as I do like to leave DH with a clean house when I go on one of my solo trips. Whether it stays that way until I get back is another matter. But at least I do try.


----------



## mrsw94

Phoenixrising said:


> Congrats Mickybell!! As for packing, what's too early??? I've been 90% packed for both trips since Sept. I only have to add a couple of things to the suitcase for DL and a couple of things for the kids backpacks and that's it. It's the housework that needs to get done more than anything else, as I do like to leave DH with a clean house when I go on one of my solo trips. Whether it stays that way until I get back is another matter. But at least I do try.



I always plan on leaving a clean house before we leave, but then packing ends up so hectic that the house is trashed before we leave!


----------



## Phoenixrising

For all the planning, I still can't wrap my head around the fact that we are leaving on Nov 22nd for Edmonton, where it's going to be snowy and downright cold, think 10 degrees below freezing.... BRR! Then flying out on Nov 24th for DL, where it's downright warm in comparison. Talk about extremes in temps! Time to knuckle down and get the work done. So much to do and so little time to get everything done.


----------



## kmedina

MinnieLovesMickey said:


> Longtime lurker and procrastinator here.  Here are some photos from DS's first trip to WDW in 2011.  http://s1053.photobucket.com/user/MinnieLovesMickey2002/media/Disney Trip Report/IMAG0087.jpg.html DH and DS watching Illuminations  http://s1053.photobucket.com/user/M...isney Trip Report/Photo0263FourBySix.jpg.html DS meeting Santa at Epcot  http://s1053.photobucket.com/user/M...isney Trip Report/Photo0294FourBySix.jpg.html Our last day, hence DS pouty face lol  Only 31 days until DS gets to see DL at Christmas for the first time.



I remember these photos. How are Micke, Minnie and Stitch doing?


----------



## mom2rtk

Congrats Mickeybell!

I really have enjoyed seeing everyone's photos. Thanks to all for helping bring it all to life for me!


----------



## twinky

Love the suspense, Sherry!  Congrats, Mickeybell!



Sherry E said:


> *Okay...I've logged all entries and it is the moment of truth!  It's time to pick the winner of the random draw in the 2013 Theme Week Countdown!!! *
> 
> 
> 
> (_MinnieLovesMickey, all of your photos are wonderful but that second picture - the close-up of your DS -- is probably one of the cutest things I've ever seen!  He is sooooooo precious and adorable, and he looks so happy!_)
> 
> 
> 
> *So now, once again, I will shake up the box containing the names of the photo contributors to mix up the names...*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _*Still shaking....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm tossing the box of names wildly around in the air....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm doing a little 'random draw dance'....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm doing the Macarena...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm doing the Hokey Pokey...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I'm Vogueing...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I'm doing the Twist...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm doing the Hustle too...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I am now opening the box to pull out the name of the winner...Who will it be?  Stay tuned!!*


----------



## Sherry E

*Okay, I have an announcement about the Wintertime Enchantment Lighting Ceremony of the Castle...*



*Contrary to what it may say on the Disneyland Resort calendar at the moment, or what it said last week, the Wintertime Enchantment Lighting of the Castle WILL take place every night during the season, all the way through January 6th!  

Now, I was told that the Enchantment Lighting Ceremony will take place every night from 11/15/13 (not 11/12??) - 1/6/14, but I don't know if anyone who has already been to DLR in the last few days has seen the Lighting or not?  It may have soft opened?  

Whatever the case, the Lighting will be taking place on those December nights that were in question last week (because the Lighting was not showing on the calendar for certain December dates).  The DLR folks are working on getting the calendar corrected and/or filled in.

And yes, I got this confirmation about the Lighting Ceremony from an official Disney source!*


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

Congrats MickeyBell!!!!


----------



## dreamseeker9

Congrats to MickeyBell!  

I'm in countdown mode - 17 days til Thanksgiving when I fly to LA, and 21 days til I'm in Disneyland for the firs time!


----------



## pattyduke34

Congrats Mickeybell!!!!!


----------



## kylie71

Congrats Mickeybelle!
Thanks again Sherry

Lori


----------



## Luisa

Congratulations Mickeybell! And thankyou Sherry for such a fun and informative thread! I've really enjoyed seeing everyone's pictures and realised there's a lot I've missed out on, it's inspired me to slow down and really explore rather than rush from ride to ride- the best part of travelling solo is I can do this without annoying anyone with my constant stopping to take pictures!

To everyone leaving soon, have a wonderful, wonderful holiday! It's the 12th here already so only a short wait for those already there for holiday season to start in the parks!


----------



## MommyApo

Just booked Castle Inn and Suites for our upcoming trip December 14th-17th 

I'm so excited to be going for three days at Christmas time!




MommyApo said:


> Just booked Castle Inn and Suites for our upcoming trip December 14th-17th
> 
> I'm so excited to be going for three days at Christmas time!



I forgot to mention I got a great rate through LMT, so if anyone still needs or is looking to book definitely give them a try. I actually got the price for less than listed on the site by talking to an agent. $71.44 a night for the week before Christmas, I'll take it


----------



## Sherry E

Luisa said:


> Congratulations Mickeybell! And thankyou Sherry for such a fun and informative thread! I've really enjoyed seeing everyone's pictures and realised there's a lot I've missed out on, it's inspired me to slow down and really explore rather than rush from ride to ride- the best part of travelling solo is I can do this without annoying anyone with my constant stopping to take pictures!
> 
> To everyone leaving soon, have a wonderful, wonderful holiday! It's the 12th here already so only a short wait for those already there for holiday season to start in the parks!



*Luisa --*

You're welcome -- and thank you so much for participating!  I know it can be tricky with the time difference, so I really appreciate all of your contributions.


I was planning to pop in here again later to go back and reply to some posts that have come in since last night, but I saw your comment about traveling solo and I wanted to say something on that subject before it slips my mind!

Up until maybe 2008 or so, it would have never even occurred to me to spend any solo time at DLR. And that is a very strange thing, as I have taken full multi-night solo trips to Catalina Island before, as well as long solo day trips there.  I even spent a lot of solo time wandering the Strip in Las Vegas (in the daytime, of course) way back when I accompanied a friend there many, many years ago.

For some reason, I only associated DLR trips with spending time with others. Now that is a wondrous thing (especially during the holidays) if you have a group of people you can hang out with, get along with, and everyone's schedules jibe so you can all go at the same time, etc.  Over the years, though (and anyone who used to read my trip reports knows of this), it began to get more difficult to get other people on board with the plans, to the point where it was just bumming me out or ruining my fun.

So at some point I had to 'switch gears,' essentially, and go into Solo Mode.  I had to change my way of looking at DLR trips and realize that I could have a whole world of fun by myself.  Often times I wander around my own neighborhood with a camera in hand, so I thought -- why not do that at Disneyland?  I have always loved taking photos -- ever since I was little -- but, as you said, Luisa, when you're with people you feel like you're annoying them by stopping to snap away.  If I am going to spend time with old friends and that's what they're there for, I'd rather spend time with them, laughing and being silly, and not have to stop every few minutes.

If I am solo and have no one to see, I can wander endlessly.  I can stop whenever and wherever I want to stop.  I can catch all the little nuances and details that make DLR so special.  Most importantly, I can rack up a large number of photos for trip reports and Theme Week Countdowns!

I started with a few golden hours of solo time in December 2008.  It felt a bit odd at first.  I even got my first solo PhotoPass pictures, which was even stranger.

I didn't have more solo DLR time again until 2010.  At that point it was a good 2+ full days of solo time, and I took more photos at DLR than I'd ever taken in the past on those days.  It was liberating!  I didn't have to worry about holding everyone up when I stopped to take pictures of merchandise or scenery.  I could roam around at my leisure.  I ordered room service.  I even embarked on solo dining at Storytellers Cafe.  Dining solo in any location will never feel 100% comfortable to me, for some reason (and I've done it a lot, in different places) -- I think that meals are best shared with good company -- but every other part of my solo time was wonderful!

I had another good chunk of solo time last year -- I'd say that 75% of the December 2012 trip was solo and I did a whole holiday day trip solo in November -- and again, that yielded many, many photos.

Don't get me wrong -- I love seeing friends when it is not so much of a hassle to get people together, but as time marches on I find that I am beginning to love my solo trips/time even more!  It is a totally different way to enjoy Disneyland that I never thought I would embrace, but it allows me to kind of 'get in the zone' and take pictures to my heart's content as well as really get in there and look at everything closely!  Also, I almost always end up getting in a chat with nice co-visitors.

I still prefer dining and riding rides with companions.  Otherwise, I can easily spend days on end by myself, just wandering and exploring and channeling my inner shutterbug!


----------



## Phoenixrising

Some people think I'm crazy for traveling to DL solo without the kids, but I don't care. DH and the kids are ride junkies, while I would rather spend the time taking pics. I take 5+ times more pics on a solo vacation than with the family. I also like to take my time and smell the roses so to speak, which I can't do when I'm constantly running from ride to ride with the family. Since I'm not constantly running from ride to ride, I can take my time and really explore the parks, and find all the little things that make DL special. While I enjoy going to DL with the family, I also treasure my rare and fleeting trips to DL solo. It's my place where I can unwind and relax.


----------



## kylie71

I too am a picture taker, not so much a ride junkie!   I have my favorites of course! POTC, BTMR, Soarin', Screamin" and TOT...... but I LOVE to take pictures, sit on a bench and people watch, soak in the music, the smells, the just being in my Happy place!!!   I also love to look in the shops and pick out a special something..... eat my favorite food, found ONLY at Disneyland, and think of all the past trips with my Mom, who loved it as much as I do....  So Yes, I could go it alone..

I am happy to be going with my adult family, but do I need to ride Indy 17 times with my 57 year old brother??  NO!!!!!

Give me a Christmas cookie to frost, and I am a happy camper!  Listen to the Dapper Dans, and take pictures.....  this is what I enjoy!



Cannot Wait!  14 days and counting!

--Lori


----------



## Mickeybell

Thank you for every ones Congrats. 



Sherry E said:


> So even though the particular themes to which the participants contributed didn't affect the outcome one way or the other, I thought it was interesting to note that when I pulled Mickeybell's name out of the box and un-crumpled the piece of paper, the lucky entry that 'won' the $25 gift card for her was the one that I labeled *"Mickeybell/TW13c-CC/GP"* (Critter Country/Grizzly Peak)!;



I was wondering which picture ended up being the entry drawn.  That one was posted on Halloween.  I'm glad I made it on to the computer that day!!! 
We have already been discussing what we are going to get with our gift card!  Definitely something special, maybe a Christmas ornament.  Whatever we get I will take a picture and post it here!!!


----------



## mom2rtk

kylie71 said:


> I too am a picture taker, not so much a ride junkie!   I have my favorites of course! POTC, BTMR, Soarin', Screamin" and TOT...... but I LOVE to take pictures, sit on a bench and people watch, soak in the music, the smells, the just being in my Happy place!!!   I also love to look in the shops and pick out a special something..... eat my favorite food, found ONLY at Disneyland, and think of all the past trips with my Mom, who loved it as much as I do....  So Yes, I could go it alone..
> 
> I am happy to be going with my adult family, but do I need to ride Indy 17 times with my 57 year old brother??  NO!!!!!
> 
> Give me a Christmas cookie to frost, and I am a happy camper!  Listen to the Dapper Dans, and take pictures.....  this is what I enjoy!
> 
> 
> 
> Cannot Wait!  14 days and counting!
> 
> --Lori



Speaking of the Dapper Dans, is there an online site that shows times they will be out, or do we just have to pick up a times guide on our way in?

I really want to make sure we don't miss them. One of my favorite Disney memories is sitting on Main Street during the Christmas party at WDW and listening to them sing J-I-N-G-L-E Bells.


----------



## egritz

Sherry E said:


> *Okay, I have an announcement about the Wintertime Enchantment Lighting Ceremony of the Castle...*
> 
> *Contrary to what it may say on the Disneyland Resort calendar at the moment, or what it said last week, the Wintertime Enchantment Lighting of the Castle WILL take place every night during the season, all the way through January 6th!
> 
> And yes, I got this confirmation about the Lighting Ceremony from an official Disney source!*



YIPEE! Thank you!


----------



## amylew

Did someone mention that the 7 dwarves were cut from the parade this year? Hoping to see them...


----------



## crystal1313

Sherry E said:


> 1.  The top five 5 contributors who submitted the most photo entries were (and remember that the mini-themes earned 2 entries each):
> 
> -- *pattyduke34* (26 entries -- she entered into every single theme)
> 
> -- *Bret/mvf-m11c* (21 entries)
> 
> -- *Jamie* (20 entries)
> 
> -- *crystal1313* (18 entries)
> 
> -- *Luisa* (14 entries);



Wow!  I knew I entered a lot, but didn't realize I was in the top 5!  Awesome!  Congrats to Micekybell!    And thank you Sherry for all your hard work!!!


----------



## ksromack

Sherry E said:


> *The winner of the random draw is...*
> 
> *MICKEYBELL!!!!!*
> 
> ​



Yeah!  Congrats, Mickeybell!


----------



## ksromack

julieheyer said:


> I checked the long range weather forecast and so far, our week dec 8-13 looks perfect! 67 and sunny!! Yay!!
> 
> When is it too early to start packing? I'm already starting to accumulate goodies to bring for snacks in the park... Disney fruit snacks, individual pirate booty bags, etc. I'm finding, washing and setting aside all our various Disney wear. There is much more than I remember us having!! But I still want more! Lol!!



My goodness.....I want to start packing too!  I made some purchases yesterday at the Disney store and I've already washed and folded those.  I have a little pile going of things I need to bring (like my Photopass voucher, extra camera battery chargers, etc).  I also checked out the little tree I think I'm going to bring with us so that's in the pile too.  So I can start packing, all official like?



MommyApo said:


> I forgot to mention I got a great rate through LMT, so if anyone still needs or is looking to book definitely give them a try. I actually got the price for less than listed on the site by talking to an agent. $71.44 a night for the week before Christmas, I'll take it


Great deal!



Sherry E said:


> If I am solo and have no one to see, I can wander endlessly.  I can stop whenever and wherever I want to stop.  I can catch all the little nuances and details that make DLR so special.  Most importantly, I can rack up a large number of photos for trip reports and Theme Week Countdowns!
> 
> I still prefer dining and riding rides with companions.  Otherwise, I can easily spend days on end by myself, just wandering and exploring and channeling my inner shutterbug!



This will sort of be me that first week of March.  I am rather excited that I will be at DLR on Mardi Gras!  Steve will be at training classes from early a.m. until 4pm so I'll be on my own to wander aimlessly.  I do have a childhood friend who lives in Santa Monica so I may look her up.....and my great aunt lives in Westminster (sp?) which is just a stone's throw from Anaheim, right?  I'm sort of looking forward to the March trip!


----------



## KCmike

Congrats Mickeybell!


----------



## lucysmom

Congrats to Mickeybell and everyone who submitted photos. I have enjoyed looking at each and every one. They brought back memories and let me know I missed so many details last year. I have a list of things I want to look for this year. This thread is so much fun!


----------



## tksbaskets

Congrats *Mickeybel*!  Thank you to *Sherry* for all you do.  You really cranked up our countdown.  

Now I'm waiting for reports from DL!!


----------



## Pinup Mommy

Congrats Mickeybell!!! 


Thanks SherryE for hosting this fabulous thread. I visited DL over the weekend and took A LOT of pictures in preparation for next year  

I have to add that we rode The Jingle Cruise yesterday and was expecting to see elephants wearing Santa hats and Trader Sam next to a Christmas tree. Lol I was a little disappointed till I had a skipper explain their story line on a picture I posted on Instagram...  "They are home sick for the holidays and somebody's family member sent them extra Christmas decorations! They are celebrating the holidays with what little resources they have in middle of India in 1938, the animals don't celebrate Christmas" This little piece of information gave me a new perspective on the Jungle Cruise holiday overlay, and a bit more appreciation for the little they did do


----------



## Axlcat

We are leaving tomorrow for out Disney trip and before going I just wanted to give a big thanks to Sherry for creating this invaluable thread, and also to all the wonderful people who have shared photos and advice.


----------



## Orbitron

Congratulation Mickeybell and thank you Sherry for this wonderfull thread!


----------



## figment_jii

Just a reminder, but the tickets for the Brennan's Gingerbread Workshop went on sale yesterday.  Looks like Sunday the 15th and Saturday the 21st are already sold out.  There might be still a few tickets for the Saturday the 14th workshop!  Tickets for the D23 workshop (12/22) go on sale next week!  It's amazing how fast they sell out!


----------



## crystal1313

Woot!!  Just booked a 3 night stay at the PPH!  I think I'm going to explode from happiness!  Cannot wait to spend the days with my family at our favorite place in the world together, and at Christmas time to boot.  Yay!


----------



## Sherry E

crystal1313 said:


> Woot!!  Just booked a 3 night stay at the PPH!  I think I'm going to explode from happiness!  Cannot wait to spend the days with my family at our favorite place in the world together, and at Christmas time to boot.  Yay!



  For December, I assume (I wasn't sure if you meant that you were staying over Christmas or going for the holiday season in general)?  Were you able to get the 25% AP Fall discount that comes with a Fast Pass and a free PhotoPass picture, or did you use a different discount?


----------



## crystal1313

Hi Sherry!  We decided to go Dec 12-15.  I got the discount for Thursday, but not Friday and Sat.  We got the fastpasses and photopass photo too!  Yay!!

We wanted to go the weekend before Christmas because we didn't want DS5 to miss any school, but DH couldn't get the 23rd off (only day he has to work in the two weeks of Christmas/NY) so we opted for only taking him out one day.  DS5 is on a minimum schedule in Dec, so I felt more comfortable with it.  DH was pushing for 3 park days, 4 nights but I wasn't comfortable with taking out DS5 for two days.  I can't believe that I of all people declined to go to DL an extra day!  

I just feel really lucky that we were able to stay at a resort hotel this time.  We haven't stayed in two years since the prices got crazy.  I scored a pretty amazing bonus from work (we usually don't get a bonus, and this one was quite generous, so we splurged)  And I think I figured out why we never get any pin codes, they had our address in the system as the house we lived in 8 years ago!!  LOL.  They deleted it for me.


----------



## Cheshirecatty

crystal1313 said:


> Woot!!  Just booked a 3 night stay at the PPH!  I think I'm going to explode from happiness!  Cannot wait to spend the days with my family at our favorite place in the world together, and at Christmas time to boot.  Yay!



Hi Crystal,

Congrats on scoring a deal(and a Christmas time trip--SO FUN!!!)

You will *love* staying at the* PPH* during Christmas time!

Make sure to take advantage of visiting Santa in the lobby(in front of that *gorgeous tree*), catching the Bell Ringers/Carolers during your stay, and checking out the fun daily activities offered for your boys!


----------



## crystal1313

Awe, thanks Cheshirecatty!  Feeling pretty darn lucky and so grateful right now!  Can't wait!!!  I think we will keep the hotel a surprise for the boys!  They always ask if we are staying in the tall hotel when we go........so they will be super excited to stay at PPH again-it's been a couple years.

On a side note, have all the refrigerators been replaced at the PPH?  And are they the same size?  Can I buy a half gallon of milk at White Water Snacks and have room for it in the fridge? TIA!


----------



## NSmuppetmom

Hi. I have some questions about the candy canes.  I read (on the food blog) that people (may or may not)  line up before park opening?!  Are these people lined up within the park?  I'm having a difficult time visualizing how this will all go down. I'm used to WDW where everyone is held at the park entrance until rope drop. At DL (or DCA) are you held within the parks?  Where are people lining up for candy canes?


----------



## KCmike

3 days away from our surprise trip!


----------



## mrsw94

crystal1313 said:


> Hi Sherry!  We decided to go Dec 12-15.  I got the discount for Thursday, but not Friday and Sat.  We got the fastpasses and photopass photo too!  Yay!!
> 
> We wanted to go the weekend before Christmas because we didn't want DS5 to miss any school, but DH couldn't get the 23rd off (only day he has to work in the two weeks of Christmas/NY) so we opted for only taking him out one day.  DS5 is on a minimum schedule in Dec, so I felt more comfortable with it.  DH was pushing for 3 park days, 4 nights but I wasn't comfortable with taking out DS5 for two days.  I can't believe that I of all people declined to go to DL an extra day!
> 
> I just feel really lucky that we were able to stay at a resort hotel this time.  We haven't stayed in two years since the prices got crazy.  I scored a pretty amazing bonus from work (we usually don't get a bonus, and this one was quite generous, so we splurged)  And I think I figured out why we never get any pin codes, they had our address in the system as the house we lived in 8 years ago!!  LOL.  They deleted it for me.



We will be there just after you!  Arriving the 14th and leaving the 17th.  Our 5 year old son will be missing 2 days of school.  (as will our 6th grade daughter) In all honesty, 2 days at that age isn't a biggie, so don't feel bad!  (I do a little bit, but more for the 6th grader than the Kinder).  Mostly I feel bad that he'll miss some holiday stuff, but I think think the holiday stuff at DL will be much better!


----------



## Sherry E

NSmuppetmom said:


> Hi. I have some questions about the candy canes.  I read (on the food blog) that people (may or may not)  line up before park opening?!  Are these people lined up within the park?  I'm having a difficult time visualizing how this will all go down. I'm used to WDW where everyone is held at the park entrance until rope drop. At DL (or DCA) are you held within the parks?  Where are people lining up for candy canes?




*NSmuppetmom --*

Several pages back *perlster* posted the photo below, which shows the long line of people waiting outside of the Candy Palace on Main Street to get their candy cane tickets:



perlster said:


>





Now keep in mind that I have never gotten one of these famous candy canes, but from various reports I have read it appears that people line up outside of the gates to Disneyland and wait for the park to open.  As soon as they get inside the park they make the mad dash to the Candy Palace to get their ticket (and then the scene from perlster's photo takes place).  Once they have the ticket they have to come back after a certain time to pick up their cane.

Because the number of freshly made canes is so limited, very few people get them...which only adds to their appeal and allure!  I assume that the Trolley Treats candy cane-making in DCA has helped more people to get them, but the quantity is still limited.

I don't know if you read the whole Candy Cane section I have in the Food/Dining post on page 1, but you might also be interested in reading *danimaroo's* 2012 TR, as she got a candy cane, and *Laurie/DizNee Luver's* 2012 TR (called "10 Months of WDW Planning Leads to...Disneyland") -- her husband nabbed a candy cane for her.  I have links to both of their TRs in the "Trip Reports and Reviews" section of page 1 of this thread, and they each have an Index or Table of Contents of sorts at the beginning of the report, which will guide you to the candy cane sections!


----------



## perlster

NSmuppetmom said:


> Hi. I have some questions about the candy canes.  I read (on the food blog) that people (may or may not)  line up before park opening?!  Are these people lined up within the park?  I'm having a difficult time visualizing how this will all go down. I'm used to WDW where everyone is held at the park entrance until rope drop. At DL (or DCA) are you held within the parks?  Where are people lining up for candy canes?



See photo a few pages back (at Disneyland Park).   *Drat - beaten to the punch!* 

 There may have been an outside line for candy canes several years ago, but I don't believe there's been one for the last couple of years.   If you're seeking one of those candy canes, then it would be wise to get to the park early and find the shortest line at an entrance turnstile.  When you can go through, make a beeline for the appropriate store.  As seen in the photo, a CM should be at the head of the line for the wristbands.


----------



## mrsw94

Accidentally posted this on the dates thread, so I'll repost it here...

So I got a jury duty notice today....for December 17th  Um No!!! 

I will be spending my last few hours at The Happiest Place on Earth  before heading home!! Guess I'll reschedule!!


----------



## u2pixi

Sherry E said:


> *NSmuppetmom --*
> 
> Several pages back *perlster* posted the photo below, which shows the long line of people waiting outside of the Candy Palace on Main Street to get their candy cane tickets:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now keep in mind that I have never gotten one of these famous candy canes, but from various reports I have read it appears that people line up outside of the gates to Disneyland and wait for the park to open.  As soon as they get inside the park they make the mad dash to the Candy Palace to get their ticket (and then the scene from perlster's photo takes place).  Once they have the ticket they have to come back after a certain time to pick up their cane.
> 
> Because the number freshly made canes is so limited, very few people get them...which only adds to their appeal and allure!  I assume that the Trolley Treats candy cane-making in DCA has helped more people to get them, but the quantity is still limited.
> 
> I don't know if you read the whole Candy Cane section I have in the Food/Dining post on page 1, but you might also be interested in reading *danimaroo's* 2012 TR, as she got a candy cane, and *Laurie/DizNee Luver's* 2012 TR (called "10 Months of WDW Planning Leads to...Disneyland") -- her husband nabbed a candy cane for her.  I have links to both of their TRs in the "Trip Reports and Reviews" section of page 1 of this thread, and they each have an Index or Table of Contents of sorts at the beginning of the report, which will guide you to the candy cane sections!



I'm looking forward to hearing how everyone goes with this! 
I noticed that some of the candy canes days are early entry for both parks- I wonder how this will work? 

Not long to go now everyone!!
Amy


----------



## MinnieLovesMickey

Sorry it's taken so long to respond, the last couple of days have been busy.


ksromack said:


> Welcome!  How fun to be able to see DLR through your son's eyes!  My kids didn't see WDW until they were 5&6 years old....I know this year will be magical for you!



I'm so excited to see his reaction.  He's so obsessed  with Christmas lights right now, heck anytime we go in Costco now we  spend about 15 minutes with him checking out the lit up Christmas  trees.  Add this to his obsession with any building that resembles a  castle, he is going to go nuts!


Sherry E said:


> (_MinnieLovesMickey, all of your photos are wonderful but that second picture - the close-up of your DS -- is probably one of the cutest things I've ever seen!  He is sooooooo precious and adorable, and he looks so happy!_)



Aww thanks Sherry, he is such a ham for the camera and started at a very young age.  Let's see if we can get a similar reaction now that he's almost 2 and a half when he meets Santa at DL or if he has developed the fear of Santa has an epic meltdown.



kmedina said:


> I remember these photos. How are Micke, Minnie and Stitch doing?


Hi Kimberly, it's been forever!  The family is doing great, excited for DL.  We need to make sure we have our running shoes for this trip since P runs around like he's training for the olympics. Still an't figure out when he went from being a baby to being a little boy, he's just growing up so fast. Hope you and your family are doing well!  Hopefully you guys make it back to Disney soon.

Managed to get everything washed for the trip so now to get it all packed in the suitcase.  29 days to go!

Almost forgot, congrats Mickeybell!


----------



## mom2rtk

KCmike said:


> 3 days away from our surprise trip!



Mike...... I just wanted to say have a great trip, full of much magic, family memories and fabulous photos! 

I can't wait to hear your about it when you get back!


----------



## KCmike

mom2rtk said:


> Mike...... I just wanted to say have a great trip, full of much magic, family memories and fabulous photos!
> 
> I can't wait to hear your about it when you get back!



Thanks Janet!  I can't believe my wife and I have kept it a surprise.  This past weekend we wanted to spill the beans but we held strong.  Now I just have to make it through today and tomorrow.  Thanks for the well wishes!


----------



## mom2rtk

KCmike said:


> Thanks Janet!  I can't believe my wife and I have kept it a surprise.  This past weekend we wanted to spill the beans but we held strong.  Now I just have to make it through today and tomorrow.  Thanks for the well wishes!



Be strong!  It's going to be awesome!


----------



## egritz

Sherry, you had asked before and now it is official - all 5 days I took off work (including the preceding Saturday to our trip) ARE OFFICIALLY APPROVED!  Yipee No last minute stress trying to get someone to cover my shifts!

Now just have to deal with potential morning sickness on the trip - I will be 10-11 weeks pregnant during our trip which is pretty much the height of when I was sick last time and it is already starting to set in now. Blah!  But hey, Baby's 1st trip to DL, just in utero!


----------



## hockey mom

Can anyone answer a few questions for me please.

We are in Vegas Nov. 20 to 25th. I am dying to see Disneyland at Christmas.

1)- Is it worth the hassle for one day. I realize I could only do 1 park. If so which airport is closest.

2)- Is the parade during the day a Christmas parade.

3)- Is the park full decorated.

4)- Do they sell the nice Christmas hats- like tigger etc.


----------



## figment_jii

hockey mom said:


> 1)- Is it worth the hassle for one day. I realize I could only do 1 park. If so which airport is closest.



That's a subjective question!    To me, yes, it would be worth it to go for one day if that's all of the chance I had.  I would probably try for a flight into SNA (Santa Ana, John Wayne Airport).  It's the closest, it avoids downtown LA, and it's not as unwieldy as LAX.



hockey mom said:


> 2)- Is the parade during the day a Christmas parade.



Yes, it runs at 5:30 pm (M-R) and 2:30 and 5:30 (F-Su).



hockey mom said:


> 3)- Is the park full decorated.



Pretty much, yes.  I'm sure there might be a few things that get added here and there, but the majority of the decor is already in place.  The Holiday season official started yesterday (11/12).  So It's a Small World Holiday and Jingle Cruise opened, HMH has been open since HalloweenTime, and the parade/fireworks have started!



hockey mom said:


> 4)- Do they sell the nice Christmas hats- like tigger etc.



I know they have the traditional Mickey Santa Hat.  I can't remember about any other character.


----------



## hockey mom

Awesome. Thank-you. I am off to check flights


----------



## ToodlesRN

tksbaskets said:


> From the Disndyland Food Blog:
> 
> THE DATES
> 
> Please note that these dates are subject to change. Additional dates may be added.
> 
> Candy Palace at Disneyland
> Friday, November 29 (8:00am park opening)
> Tuesday, December 3 (9:00am park opening) *Extra Magic Hour this day 8-9am
> Friday, December 6 (9:00am park opening)
> Tuesday, December 10 (9:00am park opening) *Extra Magic Hour this day 8-9am
> Friday, December 13 (9:00am park opening)
> Tuesday, December 17 (9:00am park opening)
> Friday, December 20 (hours not posted yet)
> Sunday, December 22 (hours not posted yet)
> Tuesday, December 24 (hours not posted yet)
> 
> Trolley Treats at Disney California Adventure
> Saturday, November 30 (8:00am park opening)
> Monday, December 2 (9:00am park opening) *Extra Magic Hour this day 8-9am
> Saturday, December 7 (8:00am park opening)
> Monday, December 9 (9:00am park opening) *Extra Magic Hour this day 8-9am
> Saturday, December 14 (8:00am park opening)
> Monday, December 16 (9:00am park opening)
> Saturday, December 21 (hours not posted yet)
> Monday, December 23 (hours not posted yet)
> Wednesday, December 25 (hours not posted yet)
> 
> WOW if this is true we may be able to see them being made/get one!



Oh Im so excited to see the dates, I've been waiting for them to post the dates!! Im sure hubby isn't going to want to be the lines that early (we never make it for the magic mornings) So I will be up with my running shoes on, if anyone wants to meet with me that early and get our candy canes let me know! I have 4 dates I can shoot for!!


----------



## Sherry E

I put Kathy's gift card and Mickeybell's gift card in the mail yesterday afternoon, so I have no idea how long it will take for them to arrive from L.A.  Be on the lookout!  

I'm still waiting for the Disney Parks Blog to put out a DLR Thanksgiving Blog for this year (which I suspect may include a section about Christmas dining too, if my hunch is correct, or there will be an entirely separate Christmas dining blog).  I saw that the WDW Thanksgiving/Christmas blog already went up.


​
For any local/SoCal/Los Angeles people out there (lurking or otherwise)...

There is a holiday party this coming Saturday, 11/16 (12 p.m. - 4 p.m.) at The Children's Place in Farmers Market (next to The Grove) in L.A., and apparently "*the voices of Disney's new movie Frozen*" will be there from 12 p.m. - 2 p.m.  I'm not sure whose "voices" those will be.  Here is a flyer:

http://www.farmersmarketla.com/media/files/ee73be379aafdfdb6c03d671ba91e3ce.pdf


Now this event must have just popped up in the last few days because I was combing through any and all info I had on holiday events at both Farmers Market and The Grove last week, to add to the Other Things to Do section of page 1.  Nothing was mentioned about the voices of _Frozen_!  All of a sudden, I saw this in the email newsletter I received today.

So, thankfully, Farmers Market is a pebble's toss away from me and I will most likely go there on Saturday to check out the 4-hour holiday party!


Also, this coming Sunday, 11/17 is the Christmas tree lighting ceremony, mini-concert and loud fireworks at The Grove (next to Farmers Market in L.A.).  I always know that once it gets to be between 9:20 p.m. - 9:40 p.m. on the 3rd or 4th Sunday in November, I have to plug my ears or cover my head.  The Grove even has to send out letters to us (neighbors) to subtly warn us about the fireworks so we won't be shocked when they suddenly start popping!  (I don't know how the people in Anaheim can live with the nightly crackling and popping from Disneyland!)  The Grove's tree is lovely, though -- last year it was taller than the tree in Rockefeller Center.  Also, they do nightly snowfall for a while.


----------



## farmfresh

Finally! Just a month until we arrive. ..have F! and WOC  dinner booked, a little tree organized for our room and some little surprises sent to our friends' room. Apps are downloaded, Ridemax is set to go.

So now I just have to....WAIT!


----------



## ksromack

KCmike said:


> Thanks Janet!  I can't believe my wife and I have kept it a surprise.  This past weekend we wanted to spill the beans but we held strong.  Now I just have to make it through today and tomorrow.  Thanks for the well wishes!



lucky!  Can't wait to see pics!





Sherry E said:


> I put Kathy's gift card and Mickeybell's gift card in the mail yesterday afternoon, so I have no idea how long it will take for them to arrive from L.A.  Be on the lookout!
> 
> For any local/SoCal/Los Angeles people out there (lurking or otherwise)...
> 
> There is a holiday party this coming Saturday, 11/16 (12 p.m. - 4 p.m.) at The Children's Place in Farmers Market (next to The Grove) in L.A., and apparently "*the voices of Disney's new movie Frozen*" will be there from 12 p.m. - 2 p.m.  I'm not sure whose "voices" those will be.  Here is a flyer:
> 
> http://www.farmersmarketla.com/media/files/ee73be379aafdfdb6c03d671ba91e3ce.pdf
> 
> 
> Now this event must have just popped up in the last few days because I was combing through any and all info I had on holiday events at both Farmers Market and The Grove last week, to add to the Other Things to Do section of page 1.  Nothing was mentioned about the voices of _Frozen_!  All of a sudden, I saw this in the email newsletter I received today.
> 
> So, thankfully, Farmers Market is a pebble's toss away from me and I will most likely go there on Saturday to check out the 4-hour holiday party!
> 
> 
> Also, this coming Sunday, 11/17 is the Christmas tree lighting ceremony, mini-concert and loud fireworks at The Grove (next to Farmers Market in L.A.).  I always know that once it gets to be between 9:20 p.m. - 9:40 p.m. on the 3rd or 4th Sunday in November, I have to plug my ears or cover my head.  The Grove even has to send out letters to us (neighbors) to subtly warn us about the fireworks so we won't be shocked when they suddenly start popping!  (I don't know how the people in Anaheim can live with the nightly crackling and popping from Disneyland!)  The Grove's tree is lovely, though -- last year it was taller than the tree in Rockefeller Center.  Also, they do nightly snowfall for a while.



It sounds like this weekend will put you even more in the christmas spirit!  I will let you know when the card arrives.....thank you again!


----------



## Mickeybell

I feel like the luckiest most pixie dust sprinkled person on earth right now!  First I won the wonderful gift card from Sherry for the photo entries contest.  
And this evening I just won a trip to Disneyland from my local radio station!!!! 
I cant believe it!  We won 4/ 3 day single park tickets and two nights at a Disneyland Hotel!  I was in the middle of making banana bread muffins when they called my name on the radio.  I started screaming, I was so excited I was having a really hard time getting the numbers to dial right on my phone.  (It took me a while to get back to the banana bread! Ha Ha!)

My husband says I'm really lucky right now and since things do come in threes he is looking forward to the powerball tonight. 

We are really excited.  I told the kids that now when our Christmas trip is over we don't have to be so sad because we will have another trip to look forward to!


----------



## mom2rtk

Mickeybell said:


> I feel like the luckiest most pixie dust sprinkled person on earth right now!  First I won the wonderful gift card from Sherry for the photo entries contest.
> And this evening I just won a trip to Disneyland from my local radio station!!!!
> I cant believe it!  We won 4/ 3 day single park tickets and two nights at a Disneyland Hotel!  I was in the middle of making banana bread muffins when they called my name on the radio.  I started screaming, I was so excited I was having a really hard time getting the numbers to dial right on my phone.  (It took me a while to get back to the banana bread! Ha Ha!)
> 
> My husband says I'm really lucky right now and since things do come in threes he is looking forward to the powerball tonight.
> 
> We are really excited.  I told the kids that now when our Christmas trip is over we don't have to be so sad because we will have another trip to look forward to!



OMG! Buy a lottery ticket....... FAST! 

Congrats again!


----------



## dreamseeker9

Mickeybell said:


> I feel like the luckiest most pixie dust sprinkled person on earth right now!  First I won the wonderful gift card from Sherry for the photo entries contest.
> And this evening I just won a trip to Disneyland from my local radio station!!!!
> I cant believe it!  We won 4/ 3 day single park tickets and two nights at a Disneyland Hotel!  I was in the middle of making banana bread muffins when they called my name on the radio.  I started screaming, I was so excited I was having a really hard time getting the numbers to dial right on my phone.  (It took me a while to get back to the banana bread! Ha Ha!)
> 
> My husband says I'm really lucky right now and since things do come in threes he is looking forward to the powerball tonight.
> 
> We are really excited.  I told the kids that now when our Christmas trip is over we don't have to be so sad because we will have another trip to look forward to!



That is sooo exciting! Congratulations!


----------



## tksbaskets

Tour the Jingle Cruise at Disneyland video.  I really enjoyed hearing how the captains should present the new materials 

http://disneyparks.disney.go.com/blog/2013/11/video-tour-the-jingle-cruise-at-disneyland-park/


----------



## tangledforever

Congrats Mickybell!!!

Here's to hoping your husband is correct about luck coming in 3s!


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

Mickeybell said:


> I feel like the luckiest most pixie dust sprinkled person on earth right now!  First I won the wonderful gift card from Sherry for the photo entries contest.   And this evening I just won a trip to Disneyland from my local radio station!!!!  I cant believe it!  We won 4/ 3 day single park tickets and two nights at a Disneyland Hotel!  I was in the middle of making banana bread muffins when they called my name on the radio.  I started screaming, I was so excited I was having a really hard time getting the numbers to dial right on my phone.  (It took me a while to get back to the banana bread! Ha Ha!)  My husband says I'm really lucky right now and since things do come in threes he is looking forward to the powerball tonight.   We are really excited.  I told the kids that now when our Christmas trip is over we don't have to be so sad because we will have another trip to look forward to!



That is awesome! And yes, I sure hope you bought a powerball ticket tonight!




Sherry, please take some pictures to share with us from this coming weekend - especially of the tree at the Grove!


----------



## julieheyer

Mickeybell said:


> I feel like the luckiest most pixie dust sprinkled person on earth right now!  First I won the wonderful gift card from Sherry for the photo entries contest.
> And this evening I just won a trip to Disneyland from my local radio station!!!!
> I cant believe it!  We won 4/ 3 day single park tickets and two nights at a Disneyland Hotel!  I was in the middle of making banana bread muffins when they called my name on the radio.  I started screaming, I was so excited I was having a really hard time getting the numbers to dial right on my phone.  (It took me a while to get back to the banana bread! Ha Ha!)
> 
> My husband says I'm really lucky right now and since things do come in threes he is looking forward to the powerball tonight.
> 
> We are really excited.  I told the kids that now when our Christmas trip is over we don't have to be so sad because we will have another trip to look forward to!


 Woohoo!!! Bonus trip!!! So happy for you!!! Enjoy it!! So magical!!!

I'm starting to make my packing list. Only a few more weeks!! I can't believe it!!  Getting excited. I'll make my list, check it twice, then pack and re-pack too!


----------



## AZlady

I am arriving Saturday 11/30 (I am AP, so black out day).  This trip is not about rides....its about Christmas.
So I want to see what I can get done or see on my black out day.....
I plan on visiting all 3 on site hotels (I am staying in one for the first time!!!) I plan on walking around DTD.  
Any other suggestions?

I also never let my kids swim while visiting DL (we have a pool at home)....so I thought I would let them swim for a while in the hotel pool.

Thanks!!


----------



## ksromack

AZlady said:


> I am arriving Saturday 11/30 (I am AP, so black out day).  This trip is not about rides....its about Christmas.
> So I want to see what I can get done or see on my black out day.....
> I plan on visiting all 3 on site hotels (I am staying in one for the first time!!!) I plan on walking around DTD.
> Any other suggestions?
> 
> I also never let my kids swim while visiting DL (we have a pool at home)....so I thought I would let them swim for a while in the hotel pool.
> 
> Thanks!!



We are there that day too and also the day before (both are blocked out)....I like the idea of swimming.  We are staying at hojo's those first two nights, though.  We may go to Catalina that Saturday (see Sherry's trip report for more info on Catalina)!


----------



## AZlady

I wouldn't have enough time to take a day trip....I am showing up between 3-4 that Saturday....just looking for Disney related events near by.  
When we go to DL....its all DISNEY.....no side trips to the beach.....(I don't ever let swim in the pool).
Maybe after my AP expires I will go to California and not go to DL


----------



## MommyApo

Mickeybell said:


> I feel like the luckiest most pixie dust sprinkled person on earth right now!  First I won the wonderful gift card from Sherry for the photo entries contest.
> And this evening I just won a trip to Disneyland from my local radio station!!!!
> I cant believe it!  We won 4/ 3 day single park tickets and two nights at a Disneyland Hotel!  I was in the middle of making banana bread muffins when they called my name on the radio.  I started screaming, I was so excited I was having a really hard time getting the numbers to dial right on my phone.  (It took me a while to get back to the banana bread! Ha Ha!)
> 
> My husband says I'm really lucky right now and since things do come in threes he is looking forward to the powerball tonight.
> 
> We are really excited.  I told the kids that now when our Christmas trip is over we don't have to be so sad because we will have another trip to look forward to!



That is so amazing!!! I am so happy for you and your family. I can just imagine how excited you were.




mrsw94 said:


> We will be there just after you!  Arriving the 14th and leaving the 17th.  Our 5 year old son will be missing 2 days of school.  (as will our 6th grade daughter) In all honesty, 2 days at that age isn't a biggie, so don't feel bad!  (I do a little bit, but more for the 6th grader than the Kinder).  Mostly I feel bad that he'll miss some holiday stuff, but I think think the holiday stuff at DL will be much better!



We will be there the exact same time as you. I'm so excited we only have a month to go


----------



## mrsw94

MommyApo said:


> We will be there the exact same time as you. I'm so excited we only have a month to go



Whooo Hooo!!  One month from today!!  

Although lately I alternate between totally excited and extremely worried. 

We are traveling with my DD11 and my DS5.  DS has ADHD empahsis on the H! 
One minute I'm convinced we'll be fine, the next I'm pretty sure it will be a disaster! 

Trying to keep a positive attitude!


----------



## funatdisney

Sherry E said:


> I'm still waiting for the Disney Parks Blog to put out a DLR Thanksgiving Blog for this year (which I suspect may include a section about Christmas dining too, if my hunch is correct, or there will be an entirely separate Christmas dining blog).  I saw that the WDW Thanksgiving/Christmas blog already went up.



*Sherry*, here is the Disney Parks Blog about DLR's Thanksgiving offerings:

Have a Tasty Thanksgiving, Disneyland Style


----------



## Cheshirecatty

funatdisney said:


> *Sherry*, here is the Disney Parks Blog about DLR's Thanksgiving offerings:
> 
> Have a Tasty Thanksgiving, Disneyland Style



*Thanks so much* for posting this, Liza!!!!


----------



## Phoenixrising

I admit it I'm clueless as to how warm to dress this time of year in DL. Do you layer, wear a light jacket during the day, then put a sweatshirt on in the evening?? Going from below freezing weather in Edmonton, followed by alot warmer temps in DL, has me debating how to pack, as I've never been to DL this time of year. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Cheshirecatty

Phoenixrising said:


> I admit it I'm clueless as to how warm to dress this time of year in DL. Do you layer, wear a light jacket during the day, then put a sweatshirt on in the evening?? Going from below freezing weather in Edmonton, followed by alot warmer temps in DL, has me debating how to pack, as I've never been to DL this time of year. Any help would be appreciated.



*Layering* is best, in my opinion.

Coming from Arizona, and having incredibly "thin" blood, anything below 75 is "cool", and anything below 70 is "cold"!


----------



## funatdisney

Cheshirecatty said:


> *Thanks so much* for posting this, Liza!!!!



You are welcome.



Phoenixrising said:


> I admit it I'm clueless as to how warm to dress this time of year in DL. Do you layer, wear a light jacket during the day, then put a sweatshirt on in the evening?? Going from below freezing weather in Edmonton, followed by alot warmer temps in DL, has me debating how to pack, as I've never been to DL this time of year. Any help would be appreciated.



I agree with Cheshirecatty. Layering is the best way to prepare for a So Cal trip during this time of year. It could hot (like today it was in the 80's) to cold and raining (like my DLR December trip last year).


----------



## Phoenixrising

Thanks for the advice. I think I'll take a light windbreaker, and a fleece jacket to put underneath it for warmth, rather than bringing my heavier winter jacket. It's looking like temps will be warm enough (for me at least) to go with just a light jacket during the day, if at all. I leave in 9 days for Edmonton and 11 days for DL. Trying to pack and clean house for the trips is driving me nuts at the moment.


----------



## ksromack

Has anyone seen the trailer for the new movie starting Dec 13...*Saving Mr Banks*?  http://movies.disney.com/saving-mr-banks?cmp=wdsmp_banks_4d_google_media_Media-Ads_Media-Ads


----------



## Pesky

ksromack said:


> Has anyone seen the trailer for the new movie starting Dec 13...*Saving Mr Banks*?  http://movies.disney.com/saving-mr-banks?cmp=wdsmp_banks_4d_google_media_Media-Ads_Media-Ads



SO excited to see this!  Looks great!


----------



## Sherry E

I knew the DLR Thanksgiving blog from Pam was coming last week -- I mentioned it here in this thread after I found out it was in the works!  I wondered how soon (after the WDW Thanksgiving blog) the DLR piece would come out, but knew that the clock was ticking and that Thanksgiving was rapidly approaching.

So, since there was nothing added onto the end of it about DLR Christmas dining (as there was in the WDW Thanksgiving blog), I would expect a separate DLR Christmas (or maybe even a combo DLR Christmas/New Year's) dining blog to be popping up in the not too distant future...which should make many people happy, as Christmas Eve/Day menu and dining questions come up here so often!


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

funatdisney said:


> Sherry, here is the Disney Parks Blog about DLR's Thanksgiving offerings:  Have a Tasty Thanksgiving, Disneyland Style



Thanks for sharing this! Does anybody know if the Blue Bayou offering is dinner only or lunch & dinner? It says dinner, so I'm not sure how it's historically been.


----------



## dreeger

Thanks for sharing. We will be there during Thanksgiving and I had no idea what to plan for food. Now I don't know what to choose!


----------



## tksbaskets

We'll be at DLR when Saving Mr. Banks comes out.  I'm really looking forward to seeing it!




Cheshirecatty said:


> *Layering* is best, in my opinion.
> 
> Coming from Arizona, and having incredibly "thin" blood, anything below 75 is "cool", and anything below 70 is "cold"!



LOL!  Coming from Michigan my men will probably be in shorts the entire time!  We usually start out with a sweat shirt that we regret by about 10:30 am.

TK


----------



## Cheshirecatty

tksbaskets said:


> We'll be at DLR when Saving Mr. Banks comes out.  I'm really looking forward to seeing it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL!  Coming from Michigan my men will probably be in shorts the entire time!  We usually start out with a sweat shirt that we regret by about 10:30 am.
> 
> TK



I totally get that!

To those coming from a cool/cold climate, the weather at the Resort must seem quite warm and pleasant--even when those of us from the Desert are bundled up well(and getting some strange looks)!

I wish I could get away from bringing lots of sweaters and even a heavier coat, but I know myself too well.

The second that sun goes down, I have to drag out a jacket and a scarf!


----------



## mrs.ariel

Anyone have some ideas for elf on the shelf in the hotel? We will be there the beginning of December, so no tree or presents in the hotel.....


----------



## larina

mrs.ariel said:
			
		

> Anyone have some ideas for elf on the shelf in the hotel? We will be there the beginning of December, so no tree or presents in the hotel.....



We are going to start by sneaking them in the kids luggage so it looks like the elves snuck in themselves. Bring wrapping paper, or even just ribbon, and wrap the toilet before the kids get up. Bring window/dry erase markers and the elves write on the mirrors and/or windows. Our elves have been known to unpack suitcases and play with kids toys. I'll try to think of more.


----------



## cali_crafter

Our elf if going to leave little disney gifts like the Mickey Santa hats and disney ornaments each night. I like the sneaking in the luggage idea!


----------



## tipovertiff

I've been "visiting" here on this thread, "lurking" seems so odd.... Anyway, I called Disney Dining yesterday regarding Christmas Eve & Day meals. They do have the menus for Goofys Kitchen, Storytellers Cafe, & PCH Grill. For 12/24, only Goofys is a character meal. Not sure about 12/25?  The CM did say all the reservation restaurants inside both parks are booked for both days!!!  I had already made our reservations for WOC dining @ CC on 12/24 and Minnie & Friends for 12/25, SO apply I did! I asked when the menus would be online & she said "soon". Hope this helps folks. Sherry this thread is incredible, so thankful for al the amazing information from you and everyone who has shared here!


----------



## pudinhd

We were lucky winners of the Disney Parks Blog to see the Winter Dreams World of Color last night!  They were also letting APs get FastPasses for the show.  It was cute and lots of fun!  Josh Gad, the voice of Olaf, was there for the big premiere announcement!


----------



## perlster

Sherry E said:


> Was the Knott's Merry Farm page finally up?



It's herrrrrre.  An interesting addition is "Christmas on Engine 41"
On the negative side, looks like there will be no parade this year.

I haven't found any information on Toys for Tots yet.


----------



## dtnrhi

perlster said:


> It's herrrrrre.  An interesting addition is "Christmas on Engine 41"
> On the negative side, looks like there will be no parade this year.
> 
> I haven't found any information on Toys for Tots yet.



There is no Toys for Tots promo this year. It was on their Facebook page. I searched and found the comment, actually, on the November 7 post on their Facebook page with the comment:



> For 2013, we made the difficult decision to end our discounted admission program for guests who donate toys during the holiday season. Guests who wish to continue to make donations at Knotts may still do so by bringing unwrapped gifts to the Main Entrance.



So no discounted admission.


----------



## Disney Dreams

Sherry E said:


> After cursing myself for wrapping and crumpling up the names so tightly (it took a minute to unravel them), I will now announce the winner...*The winner of the random draw is...*
> *MICKEYBELL!!!!!*
> ​



Congrats!  

- Dreams


----------



## blue888

tipovertiff said:


> I've been "visiting" here on this thread, "lurking" seems so odd.... Anyway, I called Disney Dining yesterday regarding Christmas Eve & Day meals. They do have the menus for Goofys Kitchen, Storytellers Cafe, & PCH Grill. For 12/24, only Goofys is a character meal. Not sure about 12/25?  The CM did say all the reservation restaurants inside both parks are booked for both days!!!  I had already made our reservations for WOC dining @ CC on 12/24 and Minnie & Friends for 12/25, SO apply I did! I asked when the menus would be online & she said "soon". Hope this helps folks. Sherry this thread is incredible, so thankful for al the amazing information from you and everyone who has shared here!



Thanks!  This is very helpful. It looks like I guessed correctly, lol, when I made my reservations.  Crazy they are all full and the menus haven't even come out.


----------



## ksromack

I got my gift card in the mail today from Sherry!  It's a cute Mater gift card and I already have it set aside, waiting for our trip in 2 weeks.  I'm not sure what I'll get with it....although a Christmas item is on my radar.....I think that will be a good way to remember this thread every Christmas.  

We will be in the air 2 weeks from today!  I sure hope the weather is on the warmer side.  It's nice to escape the chill of the St. Louis air and go somewhere warmer!


----------



## blue888

Okay for those looking for menu information. I just called for menus. She said that they will not be publishing the menus online, but you can ask about restaurant menus on the phone. So if you are deciding where to eat you can call and they will read the menus out for you.

Storytellers will have a Christmas eve and Christmas day supper buffet, no characters.  

Goofy's will have a Christmas eve and Christmas day character buffet for supper.

PCH - has a Christmas Day dinner, not sure about Christmas eve buffet.

Just call them and they can let you know hours. I didn't get everything written down, but the CM was VERY helpful.


----------



## Pesky

mrs.ariel said:


> Anyone have some ideas for elf on the shelf in the hotel? We will be there the beginning of December, so no tree or presents in the hotel.....



the families board has a few threads on this and here is one.  Lots of great ideas!

http://www.htp.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=3114971


----------



## jennaw

Thanks to those that posted about Christmas Eve and Christmas Day dining. Do you need ADR for the Storytellers buffet or the Paradise Pier Grill?


----------



## Sherry E

*Okay, I was in the parks today (and you know I took pictures but they will have to be uploaded to Photobucket, which is a whole separate ordeal...), and I will reveal what I discovered -- some of these things will be relevant as we have discussed them in this thread or elsewhere in the past.  

In fact, I hope that Bret/mvf-m11c is following along, as this partially has to do with decorations that have disappeared or suddenly appeared -- and I know he looks closely for those sorts of things, as I do.  I will list off my findings as I think of them:
*

*1.  To my absolute horror and dismay, the famous Dreyer's Peppermint Ice Cream will not be available at DLR at all for this entire holiday season!  Not this month, not next month, not at all.  Dreyer's is at fault, as they would not send DLR the carton sizes needed in the peppermint flavor.  The CM who told me this (at Clarabelle's in DCA) said that I should write a "strongly worded letter" to Dreyer's (as he did) to complain.  He said that people have been coming in looking for that ice cream flavor and all they have is the peppermint-encrusted cone!  So...if you see that Peppermint Wonderland ice cream at your store and you have not yet gotten it, get it because you will not be able to get it at DLR this year;


2.  I love the Winter Village in Downtown Disney!  Thumbs up!  It's so cute!  Don't get me wrong -- this is not a cozy Alpine hamlet nestled in a forest of trees or at the base of a mountain, but compared to last year's pitiful attempt at a "Village" this one is superior.  The little chalets are adorable and festively decorated with lights and fun stuff.  One chalet is hosted by Ghirardelli, and there are several others selling treats and merchandise.  The ice rink was not open and work was still being done on it, but the tiny chalets are open for business!  At least Disney made some effort this year in putting something in DTD!  Yay!;


3.  I found very few of the gingerbread cookies with mouse ears.  They seemed to be scarce today.  The zombie gingerbread cookies are no longer sold, but there is a big slab o' gingerbread being sold in New Orleans Square -- it is literally a big rectangular slab of gingerbread with a Mickey holiday scene on the front of it;


4.  New Orleans Square -- it was sad to not see the Court of Angels, so there was no Christmas tree in that land (not counting whatever was in the shops).  However, the creepy crescent moon-headed dude who once hung above the entrance to New Orleans Square's alley is gone!!!!  That whole wreath on which he sat and the creepy moon-headed dude are gone, and in their place, suspended over the alley in NOS, is a giant gold Mardi Gras mask!  This was shocking!  I can't believe that moon headed dude is gone!;


5.  The Jingle Jangle Jamboree seemed full of characters when I was there, but it seemed to have less stuff in it than it had last year.  It seemed like it was missing some decorations or something.  However, Santa was there. Mickey was there.  Several of the Country Bears were there.  Goofy and Pluto were there.  Woody and Jessie were there.  Billy Hill and the Hillbillies were there.  Lots of characters everywhere...and the candy cane cotton candy too!  There was a beautiful (large) white horse in the petting zoo as well;


6.  The Jingle Cruise -- we (Liza/funatdisney and I) got on it when the line was short, so the whole upstairs section (with more decorations) was roped off.  If you get on the ride right away (without a long line) you miss some of the decorations and, to me, the decorations are the reason to ride Jingle Cruise.  We only saw what was in the downstairs portion of the queue (and it is minimal).  You don't want to wait in a long line, but you will miss some of the overlay if you don't.  Still, though, the decorations are very minor.  There are some cute little holiday touches added in here and there, but that's what they are -- cute little touches.  Nothing extensive;


7.  There is no gingerbread Mater or gingerbread house or anything in Flo's (in Cars Land) this year.  But Flo's has a cute Christmas tree with vinyl records used as ornaments.  There is also no gingerbread house in the Fiddler, Fifer & Practical Cafe this year; 


8.  There is, however, once again a mini-gingerbread replica of the Cozy Cone property located in the Cozy Cone office.  The cutest thing is that it is a mini version of the decorated-for-the-holidays version of the Cozy Cone -- so in other words you will see the full-sized Cozy Cone Christmas cone tree in front of the Cozy Cone, but on the mini-model in the office you will see a mini-Christmas cone tree!  Sooooooo clever and cute!  The whole gingerbread replica was moved a little closer to the window to make it easier to see the details and to get photos;



9.  Buena Vista Street's decorations looked mostly the same, except for a new Santa Sign above the entrance to the Elias and Company store and a 'Twas the Night Before Christmas window display;


10.  I almost fainted when I saw....DECORATIONS IN HOLLYWOOD LAND!!!!  It was a wondrous thing!  I was on my way out of DCA and I happened to glance towards Hollywood.  I saw something that I hadn't seen last year.  Yes, the red and white garland is on the poles again but there is actual garland on the facades!  There are actual red ribbons and bows here and there!  There are little Santas and stars adorning some of the posts or trees.  There is a Santa and his reindeer display at the very end of the street!  There are Christmas trees in front of the Hyperion!  It's not much, but none of this stuff was there last year!!!  I'm so happy to see that Disney is putting an effort into Hollywood Land;


11.  I don't recall the giant candy cane and Santa head at the entrance to Flik's Fun Fair last year;



12.  As I predicted, a new nutcracker has been added to the Mickey nutcracker collection this year -- nutcracker Mickey on a rocking horse!!!!!  It is soooo cute!;


13.  Liza pointed this out to me because I did not see it earlier in the day, but there are miniature versions of Snowy the Snow Car (who sits at the entrance to Cars Land during the holidays) being sold this year.  They are actually ornaments, but they are big enough to just be used as collectible plush toys;


14.  There is a lot of Olaf this year -- Olaf in Fantasyland; Olaf at the ice rink in DTD; Olaf in Winter Dreams...  



15.  I think the holiday music loops in both Cars Land and on Buena Vista Street are slightly different this year (from what they were last year);  



16.  The entrance to Fantasyland through the Castle is blocked at the moment -- I think it's because of The View taping next week; and


17.  ESPN Zone even has cute wreaths (the first I've seen of them) hanging outside, with basketballs used as ornaments.  I am guessing that they holiday-ized that section of the property a bit to complement the Winter Village and ice rink!




So, all in all, there are some little things missing here and there that I wish were not missing (creepy moon-headed dude in the wreath in NOS, for one), but there are other things that have been added in and I think that it feels very festive all around both parks.


I did not go on IASWH this trip -- I will save that for next month -- but Liza said there were some different or new things in it.


I also did not make it to the Paradise Pier section of DCA to see the tree on the Pier or to see the area around World of Color.  That will be next month's plan too.


Oh, and did I mention that it was probably in the high 60s or low 70s most of today, with a breeze and gloomy skies?  I would be surprised if the temperatures even passed 72 degrees, because if they did I couldn't tell.  This was my kind of weather!  Nice and chilly and slightly breezy for most of the day (unlike that heatwave I encountered on the Unleash the Villains day on 9/13)!

*


----------



## the_princess

I'm just checking in. I have been following this amazing thread for the last couple of months and since we leave in two weeks, I'll just stop by and say Hi


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

Thanks for the update, Sherry! Boo about the lack of peppermint ice cream, but I'm happy to hear the DTD chalets are better this year! Just a little over a week until our trip


----------



## Sherry E

blue888 said:


> Okay for those looking for menu information. I just called for menus. She said that they will not be publishing the menus online, but you can ask about restaurant menus on the phone. So if you are deciding where to eat you can call and they will read the menus out for you.
> 
> Storytellers will have a Christmas eve and Christmas day supper buffet, no characters.
> 
> Goofy's will have a Christmas eve and Christmas day character buffet for supper.
> 
> PCH - has a Christmas Day dinner, not sure about Christmas eve buffet.
> 
> Just call them and they can let you know hours. I didn't get everything written down, but the CM was VERY helpful.




*blue888 --*

Keep an eye on the Disney Parks Blog in the coming weeks.  I think you may see a Christmas dining blog (it would be the first one) coming soon, so the info would actually be in print that way -- not through Dining.




the_princess said:


> I'm just checking in. I have been following this amazing thread for the last couple of months and since we leave in two weeks, I'll just stop by and say Hi



Welcome, *the_princess*!  

I'm glad you decided to jump in and join us.    I have to battle Photobucket to upload and organize my photos, but expect to see some pictures of holiday treats, decorations and this year's merchandise -- lots of merchandise -- coming in the next day or two.  Hopefully I can get the first round of photos posted tomorrow.


----------



## mvf-m11c

Nice to hear that you and Liza were able to go to the DLR today and see the decorations. When I go next week, I will be looking at a lot of the decorations closely of what is missing and added this year. From what you have said on your post, it looks like the DLR took out some of the decorations that we are used to seeing during the Holiday season. 

What a disappointment that the Peppermint Ice Cream won't be at the DLR this year. It was nice to try it last year and find out that it won't be there this year is disappointing. 

Glad to hear that the Winter Village at DTD is way better then last year.

It is sad that Court of Angels is closed for the new entrance to 33. I really did enjoy going through the Court of Angels to see the Christmas tree. It is going to be different to see the giant Gold Mardi Gras mask instead of the wreath.

I will plan on riding the Jingle Cruise during the trip to see all the decorations through the queue.

That will be so nice to see Holiday decorations in Hollywood Land.

Interesting to hear that the ESPN Zone has some decorations.

Nice update from today and I can't wait to go next week.


----------



## dreamseeker9

Sherry, thanks so much for the update - it got me even more excited to go to DLR!  Less than 3 weeks now!


----------



## Cheshirecatty

*THANK YOU Sherry*,  for the great update!

I am so disappointed about the peppermint ice cream!

The *only* thing that has kept me from buying it from my local Fry's and gorging, is the fact that we will be at the Resort next month, and we wanted to eat that ice cream at Disneyland.

Now I practically feel *obligated* to go out this morning and purchase some, so that we are not totally cheated!!!!!!

So glad that you gave us a "head's up" on this!!!


----------



## mom2rtk

Great update Sherry! It's finally starting to seem real!


----------



## tdashgirl

Great update Sherry   I'm so glad I bought my peppermint ice cream from Target.  I guess I will have to console myself with that   Yay for DTD's "winter village" being improved this year.  I have to say I wasn't looking forward to that at all -- last year's looked (IMHO) pretty sad and pitiful, and hardly anyone was hanging out there, not surprisingly.


----------



## stubby

Sherry E said:


> Very true -- what is all of that hard work for if you can't enjoy a nice Christmas trip?  And what better time to be there than over the actual holiday?  I think the girls will be thrilled!



I am having the hardest time trying not to tell them anything.


----------



## mrs.ariel

Pesky said:


> the families board has a few threads on this and here is one.  Lots of great ideas!
> 
> http://www.htp.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=3114971



Thanks for these ideas...I love them!

We will arrive around 9pm, so I think the first morning our elf will surprise the kids with autograph books and sharpies

I LOVE the idea of a mini-mickey hat for the elf!!!


----------



## lucysmom

Thank you, Sherry, for the update. I will get another carton of ice cream before it sells out here. I was feeling a bit guilty about indulging before I got to DLR, but now I know it is imperative that I do!


----------



## rentayenta

Sherry E said:


> *Okay, I was in the parks today (and you know I took pictures but they will have to be uploaded to Photobucket, which is a whole separate ordeal...), and I will reveal what I discovered -- some of these things will be relevant as we have discussed them in this thread or elsewhere in the past.
> 
> In fact, I hope that Bret/mvf-m11c is following along, as this partially has to do with decorations that have disappeared or suddenly appeared -- and I know he looks closely for those sorts of things, as I do.  I will list off my findings as I think of them:
> *
> 
> *1.  To my absolute horror and dismay, the famous Dreyer's Peppermint Ice Cream will not be available at DLR at all for this entire holiday season!  Not this month, not next month, not at all.  Dreyer's is at fault, as they would not send DLR the carton sizes needed in the peppermint flavor.  The CM who told me this (at Clarabelle's in DCA) said that I should write a "strongly worded letter" to Dreyer's (as he did) to complain.  He said that people have been coming in looking for that ice cream flavor and all they have is the peppermint-encrusted cone!  So...if you see that Peppermint Wonderland ice cream at your store and you have not yet gotten it, get it because you will not be able to get it at DLR this year;
> 
> 
> 2.  I love the Winter Village in Downtown Disney!  Thumbs up!  It's so cute!  Don't get me wrong -- this is not a cozy Alpine hamlet nestled in a forest of trees or at the base of a mountain, but compared to last year's pitiful attempt at a "Village" this one is superior.  The little chalets are adorable and festively decorated with lights and fun stuff.  One chalet is hosted by Ghirardelli, and there are several others selling treats and merchandise.  The ice rink was not open and work was still being done on it, but the tiny chalets are open for business!  At least Disney made some effort this year in putting something in DTD!  Yay!;
> 
> 
> 3.  I found very few of the gingerbread cookies with mouse ears.  They seemed to be scarce today.  The zombie gingerbread cookies are no longer sold, but there is a big slab o' gingerbread being sold in New Orleans Square -- it is literally a big rectangular slab of gingerbread with a Mickey holiday scene on the front of it;
> 
> 
> 4.  New Orleans Square -- it was sad to not see the Court of Angels, so there was no Christmas tree in that land (not counting whatever was in the shops).  However, the creepy crescent moon-headed dude who once hung above the entrance to New Orleans Square's alley is gone!!!!  That whole wreath on which he sat and the creepy moon-headed dude are gone, and in their place, suspended over the alley in NOS, is a giant gold Mardi Gras mask!  This was shocking!  I can't believe that moon headed dude is gone!;
> 
> 
> 5.  The Jingle Jangle Jamboree seemed full of characters when I was there, but it seemed to have less stuff in it than it had last year.  It seemed like it was missing some decorations or something.  However, Santa was there. Mickey was there.  Several of the Country Bears were there.  Goofy and Pluto were there.  Woody and Jessie were there.  Billy Hill and the Hillbillies were there.  Lots of characters everywhere...and the candy cane cotton candy too!  There was a beautiful (large) white horse in the petting zoo as well;
> 
> 
> 6.  The Jingle Cruise -- we (Liza/funatdisney and I) got on it when the line was short, so the whole upstairs section (with more decorations) was roped off.  If you get on the ride right away (without a long line) you miss some of the decorations and, to me, the decorations are the reason to ride Jingle Cruise.  We only saw what was in the downstairs portion of the queue (and it is minimal).  You don't want to wait in a long line, but you will miss some of the overlay if you don't.  Still, though, the decorations are very minor.  There are some cute little holiday touches added in here and there, but that's what they are -- cute little touches.  Nothing extensive;
> 
> 
> 7.  There is no gingerbread Mater or gingerbread house or anything in Flo's (in Cars Land) this year.  But Flo's has a cute Christmas tree with vinyl records used as ornaments.  There is also no gingerbread house in the Fiddler, Fifer & Practical Cafe this year;
> 
> 
> 8.  There is, however, once again a mini-gingerbread replica of the Cozy Cone property located in the Cozy Cone office.  The cutest thing is that it is a mini version of the decorated-for-the-holidays version of the Cozy Cone -- so in other words you will see the full-sized Cozy Cone Christmas cone tree in front of the Cozy Cone, but on the mini-model in the office you will see a mini-Christmas cone tree!  Sooooooo clever and cute!  The whole gingerbread replica was moved a little closer to the window to make it easier to see the details and to get photos;
> 
> 
> 
> 9.  Buena Vista Street's decorations looked mostly the same, except for a new Santa Sign above the entrance to the Elias and Company store and a 'Twas the Night Before Christmas window display;
> 
> 
> 10.  I almost fainted when I saw....DECORATIONS IN HOLLYWOOD LAND!!!!  It was a wondrous thing!  I was on my way out of DCA and I happened to glance towards Hollywood.  I saw something that I hadn't seen last year.  Yes, the red and white garland is on the poles again but there is actual garland on the facades!  There are actual red ribbons and bows here and there!  There are little Santas and stars adorning some of the posts or trees.  There is a Santa and his reindeer display at the very end of the street!  There are Christmas trees in front of the Hyperion!  It's not much, but none of this stuff was there last year!!!  I'm so happy to see that Disney is putting an effort into Hollywood Land;
> 
> 
> 11.  I don't recall the giant candy cane and Santa head at the entrance to Flik's Fun Fair last year;
> 
> 
> 
> 12.  As I predicted, a new nutcracker has been added to the Mickey nutcracker collection this year -- nutcracker Mickey on a rocking horse!!!!!  It is soooo cute!;
> 
> 
> 13.  Liza pointed this out to me because I did not see it earlier in the day, but there are miniature versions of Snowy the Snow Car (who sits at the entrance to Cars Land during the holidays) being sold this year.  They are actually ornaments, but they are big enough to just be used as collectible plush toys;
> 
> 
> 14.  There is a lot of Olaf this year -- Olaf in Fantasyland; Olaf at the ice rink in DTD; Olaf in Winter Dreams...
> 
> 
> 
> 15.  I think the holiday music loops in both Cars Land and on Buena Vista Street are slightly different this year (from what they were last year);
> 
> 
> 
> 16.  The entrance to Fantasyland through the Castle is blocked at the moment -- I think it's because of The View taping next week; and
> 
> 
> 17.  ESPN Zone even has cute wreaths (the first I've seen of them) hanging outside, with basketballs used as ornaments.  I am guessing that they holiday-ized that section of the property a bit to complement the Winter Village and ice rink!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, all in all, there are some little things missing here and there that I wish were not missing (creepy moon-headed dude in the wreath in NOS, for one), but there are other things that have been added in and I think that it feels very festive all around both parks.
> 
> 
> I did not go on IASWH this trip -- I will save that for next month -- but Liza said there were some different or new things in it.
> 
> 
> I also did not make it to the Paradise Pier section of DCA to see the tree on the Pier or to see the area around World of Color.  That will be next month's plan too.
> 
> 
> Oh, and did I mention that it was probably in the high 60s or low 70s most of today, with a breeze and gloomy skies?  I would be surprised if the temperatures even passed 72 degrees, because if they did I couldn't tell.  This was my kind of weather!  Nice and chilly and slightly breezy for most of the day (unlike that heatwave I encountered on the Unleash the Villains day on 9/13)!
> 
> *






Thank you, thank you Sherry.  I love all the updates. Bummer about the ice cream though.


----------



## blue888

Good update Sherry 


I feel like I am getting ready for our trip now!! Everything is booked. Dining reservations done.  Bring on Christmas!


----------



## mrsw94

Sherry E said:


> *1.  To my absolute horror and dismay, the famous Dreyer's Peppermint Ice Cream will not be available at DLR at all for this entire holiday season!  Not this month, not next month, not at all.  Dreyer's is at fault, as they would not send DLR the carton sizes needed in the peppermint flavor.  The CM who told me this (at Clarabelle's in DCA) said that I should write a "strongly worded letter" to Dreyer's (as he did) to complain.  He said that people have been coming in looking for that ice cream flavor and all they have is the peppermint-encrusted cone!  So...if you see that Peppermint Wonderland ice cream at your store and you have not yet gotten it, get it because you will not be able to get it at DLR this year;
> 
> 
> 
> 8.  There is, however, once again a mini-gingerbread replica of the Cozy Cone property located in the Cozy Cone office.  The cutest thing is that it is a mini version of the decorated-for-the-holidays version of the Cozy Cone -- so in other words you will see the full-sized Cozy Cone Christmas cone tree in front of the Cozy Cone, but on the mini-model in the office you will see a mini-Christmas cone tree!  Sooooooo clever and cute!  The whole gingerbread replica was moved a little closer to the window to make it easier to see the details and to get photos;
> 
> 
> 14.  There is a lot of Olaf this year -- Olaf in Fantasyland; Olaf at the ice rink in DTD; Olaf in Winter Dreams...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Thanks for posting Sherry!  Now I'm KICKING myself I didn't buy the ice cream when it was on sale!  Fingers crossed it is next week!!! 

Can't wait to see the Carsland stuff.  I think it's what I'm most excited for!! 

Should we see frozen before we go?  Our kids are 5 & 11, I know it's also in WOC, so I'm wondering if we should try to see it before we leave?


----------



## HeddyRuth

Going dec 11-15.  So excited.  Thank you for all the wonderful information.  Trying to keep this a surprise for the kids and it has been tough.  We didn't get a vacation package through Disney but have pieced together our vacation and are staying at GC.  

Does anyone know of any other character calls available for purchase we might use to surprise our girls to let them know where we are going?


----------



## tksbaskets

Thank you for the updates *Sherry*!


----------



## momtothreeinfinity

HeddyRuth said:


> Does anyone know of any other character calls available for purchase we might use to surprise our girls to let them know where we are going?



If you Google "Disney Enchanted Call" you find the page to place/pay for your own call.  You can create your own - Cheers.


----------



## HeddyRuth

momtothreeinfinity said:


> If you Google "Disney Enchanted Call" you find the page to place/pay for your own call.  You can create your own - Cheers.



Thanks!


----------



## PHXscuba

Major BOO to Dreyers for not giving Disneyland their peppermint. After the whole not-finding-it-in-stores debacle for many, are they trying to sabotage one of their best flavors completely? I can just see some anti-peppermint guy high up in the company ...

I am glad to hear the Christmas Village in DTD is much nicer. The photos I had seen of the rink looked much more festive already. I hadn't planned to spend much time in DTD, but maybe we'll walk one way to the hotels to see the decorations, and take the monorail back instead of both ways.

PHXscuba


----------



## pudinhd

Sherry E said:


> *pudinhd --*
> 
> I fully intend to watch "_A Very Merry Mix-Up_," although I will have to juggle the second half of it with "_The Walking Dead_," which makes for an interesting evening.  Let me know what you think of "_Snow Bride_."  It's totally predictable and silly, but I found it very entertaining.
> 
> I love the "25 Days of Christmas" too!  That is the channel where they often show "_The 12 Dates of Christmas_"!  That is one of the few channels available in the Disney hotel rooms, so when I come back to the room for a break I will flip on ABC Family!  Last year I saw "_Holiday in Handcuffs_" while in my PPH room!
> 
> Also, ABC Family shows all of the great old Rankin-Bass clay puppet shows, like '_Year Without Santa Claus_," "_Jack Frost_" and "_Rudolph's Shiny New Year_"!!  I love those!  (I'm such a dork, I know it!  I can't help it!)



I just watched "_Snow Bride_" and "_A Very Merry Mix-Up_."  I wasn't a big fan of the Mix-Up movie, but I really enjoyed the Bride!!  I thought it was super cute, even if predictable, and I found myself smiling throughout!

I have "_12 Men of Christmas_" recorded, but I have seen it before and love it!  I am also looking forward to seeing "_The Mistle-Tones_" again!

Of course, I can't leave out "_The Santa Clause_" trilogy or "_A Very Brady Christmas_" (a guilty pleasure!).


----------



## CassieScraps

I haven't seen this posted and I keep checking the calendar online and haven't seen an update, so I thought I'd share what I learned today.

Both parks open at 8am these days.  DL closes at midnight and CA closes at 11pm.   I learned this when making my dining reservations for the week.

I am so excited that the days are long!  I expect it to be crowded so 4 days of 16 hours *might* give us enough time to do it ALL!  

I'm getting so excited about Christmas as Disneyland!


----------



## momtothreeinfinity

Thanks Cassie for posting those hours.  Good to know, I've been checking the web calendar too and it seems that they haven't added any days after Dec 18th...


----------



## Mickeybell

Thank you Sherry!!!! I got my gift card.  Love the card and the cute Lighting McQueen gift card!  We are going to definitely buy something special with it!   Thank you again!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TinkLoverSam

Sherry

We unfortunately don't have the Hallmark channel in Canada (or not in Calgary at least) but I have found a few of the Hallmark Christmas movies on Lifetime and Showcase so I have set them up to record (much to DH's chagrin)!

I have seen The Christmas Heart and a few others posted so far and have a bunch more coming up including Trading Christmas the description of which got me very excited for the Hallmark movies in the first place!


----------



## Sherry E

Yesterday (or, rather, Friday night) I posted my recap/observations of this year's holiday celebration (so far, a few days into it).

Today, after waking up with a headache and waiting for that to pass, I went through the laborious process of first getting all of my pictures from yesterday at DLR loaded to my computer, and then backed up on a flash drive, and then uploaded to Photobucket.  And then I went through them one by one and pulled any IMG codes for the photos I wanted to share here, and organized them by category (treats, merchandise, general decor, etc.).  This whole photo extravaganza took all day, basically.  I took just under 700 photos in about 6-1/2 hours (I seem to average about 700 photos on any single day trip anywhere, whether it's a short day trip or a long day trip).  

In the midst of all of this photo mayhem I managed to catch most of tonight's new Hallmark movie, "The Christmas Ornament," which was not as good as "Snow Bride" but was better than some others.

So...because I am sick of looking at my pictures for today (I've seen enough of them at this moment), I cannot bear to post more than one set right now.  The rest -- now that I have them organized into categories -- will come tomorrow.

I will start out and leave you with a set of photos from the Winter Village in Downtown Disney...


*There are several of these wreaths lining the perimeter of ESPN Zone, on the side that is adjacent to the Winter Village.  You will notice the basketball ornaments...








The Downtown Disney tree is back in all of its glory...










This sign directs you to the ice rink, which was not open on Friday, 11/15 (there were men working on the rink underneath a big tarp of some kind)...









The omnipresent Olaf keeps watch over the soon-to-be-ready rink...
















At the chalet hosted by Ghirardelli...




























More Winter Village-ness...



























Even the inside of some of the chalets are decorated...

































































*​


*Okay, so tomorrow I'll be back with photos of holiday goodies/treats and merchandise!  I've got it all organized so I just have to copy and paste here in the thread!  And then we'll get to a bit of general decor (which I'll save for last).*


----------



## tdashgirl

Your photos prove it - the village looks SO much nicer   Good job Disney.

Love the basketballs on the ESPNZone wreath!


----------



## the_princess

These pictures are amazing, thank you for putting them up... I can't wait to see this for myself. What are the opening hours for the winter village?


----------



## Luisa

Sherry, thankyou so much for making the time to put those pictures up! I've just woken up from my first night in San Francisco (flew in from Australia yesterday) and just cannot wait until Thursday when I head to Disneyland - your pictures have made me even more excited! The first store I went to after dropping off my bags was the Disney store, it's been nearly 3 years since I was last in SFC but I knew exactly where it was and headed straight there for some instant Disney Christmas. Today is my designated shopping day so no doubt I'll head back there as they had some great ornaments, then I'll head to the Disney Family Museum on one of my other days. 

I've only bought my p&s on this trip as it's so short but I find I take a lot more photos with it rather than the dslr as it's so easy to grab out of my purse and snap away - watch out next years theme weeks!


----------



## momtothreeinfinity

Sherry - thanks for taking the time to go through your pics and posting.  I'm an avid photographer too and know the energy required to do what you did.  Great photos and such helpful information is contained in them.  I've been a long time lurker on the board and your photos are always great


----------



## A Small World

Wow the Winter Village looks so much better than last year.

Unfortunately we don't have a trip planned to DL this Christmas so had avoided this thread this year but Im glad I decided to have a look. I'll be looking regularly now to see more photos.

We are from UK and are fortunate to have been for the last 2 yrs in early December but this year are just having a few days in DLP instead - Im looking forward to that though as Ive not been for several years (Ive been to DL 3 times since I last went there). However Im avoiding looking at any pics from there until Ive been so I can enjoy all the Christmas stuff first hand.


----------



## Arizona Rita

Sheri, hope your feeling better!
Did they have the Winter Village last year? We were there for Halloween last year.We leave on Friday and will be there till Monday.
So Excited!!
Our schedules were so busy last year we didnt get a real vacation and so even DH is ready to go!(He prefers DCL!)
As always, your photos are beautiful!


----------



## mrsw94

Sherry E said:


> At the chalet hosted by Ghirardelli...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/B][/COLOR]



Thanks for sharing all those Sherry!  Can't wait for our trip!  3 weeks and 6 days!!  

So at first I saw the Ghiradelli bag prices and wase like,  and then I looked at the Ghiradelli site, and $20 is the regular price for a 50 count!  Guess I'll stick to getting my chocolate at Target!


----------



## twinky

Thanks for taking the time to share the magic---looking forward to more holiday pics! We're getting more excited by the day!

(After the discussion about various Disney editing/proofreading errors (like Tinklebell), I had to chuckle at the Quinoia Salad! Not that I don't make my share of typos, lol.)


----------



## rentayenta

Sherry, thank you for sharing those great photos. I'm excited to be able to see the winter village this year. We'll have a full day in DTD post our two park days to take it all in. 

Hope you're felling better.


----------



## pixiepowers

And my kiddos thought the walk past the Lego store from DLH was magical - they are going to LOVE the Winter Village!  Thank you so much for your photos - they are helping me get through this long wait until we are there in person (why did I book our vacation so early?)!


----------



## letitsnow

Does anyone know if they are offering an AP discount for ice skating? I know last year they had a BOGO kinda thing.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Sherry E

*I had just finished my last round of replies and saw that more posts came in as I was typing, so let me quickly add:


mrsw94 -- Ghirardelli is expensive.  I don't think they give samples at the chalet, but they hand out free samples at the Ghirardelli shop in DCA, so be sure to stop in and get a free piece of yummy peppermint bark! 


twinky -  I just noticed the Quinoia error this morning, as I was going back over some pictures!  I hadn't paid attention to the sign when I first took that photo, oddly.  I hadn't really read it.  It's not as horrible as Tinkle Bell or Strom Troppers, but it's still a mistake and Disney should be checking these things more carefully!


Jenny -- I was pleasantly surprised by the Winter Village.  I think you'll like it.  It's very cute.  Stay tuned -- I have treat photos, merchandise photos and some general decor photos coming up!


pixiepowers -- You're very welcome!  Part of the reason I do this sort of 'photo highlight reel' thing is for folks like you, who have to wait a while before their trips begin.  While some folks don't like to spoil the surprise for themselves, others like to know what to expect or look out for so they don't miss anything special.  If they can see photos before they go, they can get a sense of what to make time for and what to kind of ignore.  I know that I have had trips in which I didn't know about a particular thing (treat/souvenir/hidden gem) until I got home and was disappointed that I missed it.  This way, people can be prepared.


*


_And now to the post that I was originally going to submit, with the other replies!....
_



Thank you all for the kind and lovely comments -- about the photos, the updates, about my work on this thread in general, etc.  I may not always have time to reply -- or to reply in depth -- but I read all of the comments and posts here and I really, really appreciate it.  As I've said before, I'm glad that this thread can help as well as entertain the followers.  That was/is my goal -- to provide good information and planning help; to discuss breaking news/rumors/speculation about the holiday season; and to provide a place for everyone to exchange their own experiences and tips -- while also being fun and festive!

Before I jump into sharing the Treats/Merchandise/Decor pictures, let me fire off some replies to just the last series of comments that have come in (and I know I have skipped a lot of them in the last few days due to being busy)...




pudinhd said:


> I just watched "_Snow Bride_" and "_A Very Merry Mix-Up_."  I wasn't a big fan of the Mix-Up movie, but I really enjoyed the Bride!!  I thought it was super cute, even if predictable, and I found myself smiling throughout!
> 
> I have "_12 Men of Christmas_" recorded, but I have seen it before and love it!  I am also looking forward to seeing "_The Mistle-Tones_" again!
> 
> Of course, I can't leave out "_The Santa Clause_" trilogy or "_A Very Brady Christmas_" (a guilty pleasure!).



*pudinhd --*

I agree -- I wanted to love "_A Very Merry Mix-Up_" and didn't!  It was okay but not great.  I watched another new one last night -- "_The Christmas Ornament_."  It wasn't a breezy romantic holiday comedy as much as it was a romantic drama-ish movie (sort of).  It wasn't too serious and downbeat but it wasn't light and upbeat either.  It was pretty good. 






PHXscuba said:


> Major BOO to Dreyers for not giving Disneyland their peppermint. After the whole not-finding-it-in-stores debacle for many, are they trying to sabotage one of their best flavors completely? I can just see some anti-peppermint guy high up in the company ...
> 
> I am glad to hear the Christmas Village in DTD is much nicer. The photos I had seen of the rink looked much more festive already. I hadn't planned to spend much time in DTD, but maybe we'll walk one way to the hotels to see the decorations, and take the monorail back instead of both ways.
> 
> PHXscuba




*PHX -*

The interesting thing is that Dreyer's sells DLR the properly sized cartons in other flavors (all of the ice cream at DLR is from them), but they wouldn't do it for the peppermint this year.

The other very interesting thing is that DLR was selling the peppermint ice cream back in July, when they did their Christmas in July Limited Time Magic thing for one week.  Apparently Dreyer's could get it together to send the correct sizes of peppermint ice cream in the summer...but just not during the holiday season when people are actually looking for it!

I chuckled at your "I can just see some anti-peppermint guy high up in the company ..." comment!  I would believe it.  There is probably a conspiracy to stop all peppermint ice cream sales or, at the very least, to replace all of the "good" ice cream with the impostor Slow Churned ice cream.

On a side note, however, you'll be happy to know that I -- once again -- dared to eat at Earl of Sandwich on Friday...and they finally got my order right!  This may have been in part due to the fact that when I placed my order I specifically said to the girl at the counter, "Can you make sure it has Parmesan and mozzarella on it?  It's supposed to have those, correct?"  She seemed disinterested in what I was saying but the order came out exactly as it should -- with the right amount of sauce and cheese.




Mickeybell said:


> Thank you Sherry!!!! I got my gift card.  Love the card and the cute Lighting McQueen gift card!  We are going to definitely buy something special with it!   Thank you again!!!!!!!!!



*Mickeybell --*

Yay! You'e very welcome I'm glad that you (and *Kathy* too) received your gift card.  Congratulations on your other win as well -- winning a trip is a big deal!  I think that if you are going to play the lottery, now would be the time to do it!  

I wasn't sure that the two holiday-themed gift cards would get to me in time to send them out to anyone else.  If they hadn't gotten to me in time I would have had to send you and Kathy the basic non-holiday themed gift cards.  They would still work, of course, but they just wouldn't have festive holiday pictures on them!





TinkLoverSam said:


> Sherry
> 
> We unfortunately don't have the Hallmark channel in Canada (or not in Calgary at least) but I have found a few of the Hallmark Christmas movies on Lifetime and Showcase so I have set them up to record (much to DH's chagrin)!
> 
> I have seen The Christmas Heart and a few others posted so far and have a bunch more coming up including Trading Christmas the description of which got me very excited for the Hallmark movies in the first place!



*TinkLoverSam --*

I've never checked on Hallmark's site but I am assuming they do not make the movies available online?  Or if they do, it's probably just certain ones and not the newer movies.  That's a shame.  Even though there are plenty of other holiday movies to watch -- on the Lifetime channel or on ABC Family or any of the classics that we all grew up with -- there is something cool about the sweet simplicity of these Hallmark movies.  It's like a 2 month-long holiday hug!

I love "_Trading Christmas_" and that whole people-swapping-houses-and-finding-love plot.  I don't know that the actors necessarily have chemistry, but it's a cute story. 

There is an upcoming Hallmark movie coming on in mid-December called "_Finding Christmas_," and it sounds like it has the same basic plot -- two guys swap houses and find love.

Apparently *Liza/funatdisney* is the newest Hallmark Channel viewer!  She has gotten into watching some of these Hallmark movies too (in her free time, when she is not running around doing 1000 things), and she sees what I have been talking about -- they are addictive in a way!  They are all predictable but they provide a really good dose of holiday spirit and/or a really nice kind of holiday backdrop when you're doing other things at home.  




tdashgirl said:


> Your photos prove it - the village looks SO much nicer   Good job Disney.
> 
> Love the basketballs on the ESPNZone wreath!



*Tania -*

I agree -- Disney did a much better job on the Village this time around.  Last year it seemed very poorly executed, and they removed the giant tree too.  At least this year it seems like they made more of an effort!





the_princess said:


> These pictures are amazing, thank you for putting them up... I can't wait to see this for myself. What are the opening hours for the winter village?



*the_princess --*

Thank you!  I think that the Village hours are supposed to be 3 p.m. - 10 p.m. on most days.  The ice rink was not open when I was there two days ago but the little chalets with treats and souvenirs were open.  I think that something must have delayed the opening of the rink.




Luisa said:


> Sherry, thankyou so much for making the time to put those pictures up! I've just woken up from my first night in San Francisco (flew in from Australia yesterday) and just cannot wait until Thursday when I head to Disneyland - your pictures have made me even more excited! The first store I went to after dropping off my bags was the Disney store, it's been nearly 3 years since I was last in SFC but I knew exactly where it was and headed straight there for some instant Disney Christmas. Today is my designated shopping day so no doubt I'll head back there as they had some great ornaments, then I'll head to the Disney Family Museum on one of my other days.
> 
> I've only bought my p&s on this trip as it's so short but I find I take a lot more photos with it rather than the dslr as it's so easy to grab out of my purse and snap away - watch out next years theme weeks!



*Luisa --*

You're welcome!  I look forward to seeing what you come up with for next year's Theme Week Countdown! 

Have a great time on your trip!




momtothreeinfinity said:


> Sherry - thanks for taking the time to go through your pics and posting.  I'm an avid photographer too and know the energy required to do what you did.  Great photos and such helpful information is contained in them.  I've been a long time lurker on the board and your photos are always great



*momtothreeinfinity --*

Thank you for the kind words!  That's very nice of you to say.  Sometimes I have more time to actually wander around and try to come up with interesting photos (just for my own creative purposes) and sometimes I am more focused on getting a large quantity of photos to bring back to this thread (or whichever thread I'm dealing with) for those who are still planning trips.  

This recent day trip on Friday was an info-gathering mission in which I was focusing more on getting a lot of photos instead of trying to channel my creative side.  So I am always shocked if anything comes out decently when I am running around, snapping away like a madwoman, going for quantity! 

And yes, you're right -- it takes a lot of time dealing with photos, doesn't it?  It's not just a matter of taking them in the first place, but managing them after the fact -- backing them up, putting them on a photo hosting site (if you plan to share them anywhere), organizing, editing (for those who edit or post-process), etc.  The folks who go on multi-day trips and also are avid shutterbugs have huge tasks ahead of them when they return home, just trying to deal with their photos!

Do you find that if you happen to take a whole bunch of so-so photos, or photos that are neither great nor terrible, and you come up with one or two gems that are really good it makes the whole thing worthwhile?   I've noticed that about my own efforts.  I might be skimming through hundreds or thousands of photos that I took and not seeing anything all that interesting for a long stretch of time.  All of a sudden I will find one, maybe two, maybe 10 pictures that I really like a lot -- or photos that came out much better than I expected them to -- and those good shots will make all of the wasted time spent on the mediocre shots okay!





A Small World said:


> Wow the Winter Village looks so much better than last year.
> 
> Unfortunately we don't have a trip planned to DL this Christmas so had avoided this thread this year but Im glad I decided to have a look. I'll be looking regularly now to see more photos.
> 
> We are from UK and are fortunate to have been for the last 2 yrs in early December but this year are just having a few days in DLP instead - Im looking forward to that though as Ive not been for several years (Ive been to DL 3 times since I last went there). However Im avoiding looking at any pics from there until Ive been so I can enjoy all the Christmas stuff first hand.



*A Small World -*

From the photos that Orbitron posted during our Holiday Cornucopia Theme Week (11/4 - 11/11), it looks as though DLP is magical during the holidays...with real snow!

The Winter Village is sooo much better this year, isn't it?  As I mentioned on Friday night, it's not exactly a cozy Alpine hamlet nestled in a forest or at the base of a mountainside, but it is much, much better than last year's sorry attempt at a Village!





Arizona Rita said:


> Sheri, hope your feeling better!
> Did they have the Winter Village last year? We were there for Halloween last year.We leave on Friday and will be there till Monday.
> So Excited!!
> Our schedules were so busy last year we didnt get a real vacation and so even DH is ready to go!(He prefers DCL!)
> As always, your photos are beautiful!



*Rita -*

Thank you!

Last year there was a pitiful attempt at a Village in Downtown Disney, in conjunction with the "_Secret of the Wings_" movie.  Other than the ice rink I saw nothing terribly wintry or village-y about it.  In fact, there was no giant Christmas tree in DTD last year, because they had to make room for the rink.  This year's Village is a vast improvement and the giant tree is back, in the center of the rink.  The only issue is that I suppose Disney underestimated how long it would take to get the rink up and running, so they first said the Village would be open on 11/11...and then 11/14...and then on 11/15 the rink was still not open!  Next year -- if they do the Village again -- hopefully they will plan it out a bit better.

What I noticed is that all of the decorations that used to sit at the base of the DTD Christmas tree pre-2012 have now been re-purposed and worked into the decor of the Winter Village!  All of those soldiers you see (and the drum) were part of the old decor under the tree prior to last year.  At least Disney is making use of these old decorations and doing something with them.




letitsnow said:


> Does anyone know if they are offering an AP discount for ice skating? I know last year they had a BOGO kinda thing.
> 
> Thanks in advance!



*letitsnow -*

The rink was not open when I was there 2 days ago, so we'll have to find out from someone who has been there since it opened (assuming that it opened in time for the weekend).  I would imagine that if there was an AP deal last year there might be one this year too, but it's anyone's guess.

When I was there on Friday, there were literally men hammering away at the rink under a big white covering/tarp.  They were on their hands and knees as they furiously tried to get this rink together.


----------



## Sherry E

*I've shown you photos of this year's Winter Village.  

Now it's time to take a look at some of the holiday treats for 2013 (and this is by no means a complete list, as certain items might only be sold in certain shops that I overlooked, or may appear as the season goes along.  

I have broken the bad news about the peppermint ice cream being gone from DLR this holiday season.  Also, when I was in the Candy Palace I overheard someone asking a CM about the holiday fudge -- not peppermint fudge or pumpkin but maybe it was eggnog fudge?  Was there eggnog fudge at one point?  In any case, that's not available this year either -- and I did not see the peppermint fudge when I was there, though it could appear as the season marches on.*


*Well, Gibson Girl in DL may not have any peppermint ice cream but they have the holiday cone!









Chocolate-dipped pretzel rods...














The popular gingerbread man with mouse ears -- which seemed rather scarce when I was there on 11/15.  I only saw this cookie in one shop...









Mickey Crispy treats...
































Cupcakes...
























Apples!






























Marshmallow wands...














Cake pops...














Assorted holiday goodies at the Market House/Starbucks...















A slice o' gingerbread loaf (from the Market House/Starbucks)...






*​

*Stay tuned for merchandise photos and decor photos!*


----------



## Sherry E

*You've seen the Winter Village in DTD.  You've seen a sampling of just some of the holiday goodies/treats.  Now let's take a look at just a portion of the many, many pieces of holiday merchandise to be found at DLR this year!*



*

Antenna toppers...




















Plush...







































Plush ornaments...


(Snowy the Snow Car, who holds court near the Season's Speedings sign in Cars Land and seems to be the holiday mascot of Cars Land)















Train set...










Tote bag...









The mini trees are back!










Nutcrackers...

(Rocking Horse Mickey)














Popcorn bucket...









Holiday figure...










Clothing...































This was a kid's shirt, but I love the picture!







*​


*I took more photos of the merchandise that I saw (the standard Santa Mickey ears and things like that), and I know that there must have been more stuff hiding in other stores.  For the time being I am jumping around between the different holiday categories (treats, merchandise, decor, etc.) so I may revisit the merchandise category a bit later, with more pictures.

Stay tuned for some decor, etc. around the parks!*


----------



## Pesky

Just booked the Fantasmic! dessert package.  Kids still have no idea.    Glad to see all of those DTD pictures.  I think we'll spend most of Sunday there.


----------



## ksromack

Luisa said:


> Sherry, thankyou so much for making the time to put those pictures up! I've just woken up from my first night in San Francisco (flew in from Australia yesterday) and just cannot wait until Thursday when I head to Disneyland - your pictures have made me even more excited! The first store I went to after dropping off my bags was the Disney store, it's been nearly 3 years since I was last in SFC but I knew exactly where it was and headed straight there for some instant Disney Christmas. Today is my designated shopping day so no doubt I'll head back there as they had some great ornaments, then I'll head to the Disney Family Museum on one of my other days.



I was at our Disney STore today too......and they had buy ONE plush get ONE plush for $1!  That's a good way to stock up.  If I had the excuse of having a grandchild I might have bought a bunch of them.....   Last year I bought a larger Mickey and Minnie and brought them with us to WDW....I suppose they would be lonely if I were to leave them at home this trip.


----------



## Alohagirl73

Thanks Sherry for the updates and all the pictures. Definitely Christmas season at DLR. My DD 2 loved your pictures of all the Mickeys!!!


----------



## Sherry E

*You've seen the Winter Village in Downtown Disney.  You've seen a small portion of the seasonal treats and merchandise around Disneyland Resort.  Now, let's focus for a moment on some of the decor or other holiday details in Disneyland.*


*

The Jingle Cruise -- I was not able to get to a good spot from which I could take any decent photos because the line was beginning to build up behind me, so that's why I am only posting a handful of pictures...





































The brand new giant gold mask that has taken the place of the creepy moon-headed dude hanging over New Orleans Square...














People who followed my trip report after my December 2012 trip know that I went on a journey to locate every single Mardi Gras mask situated around New Orleans Square, and get in-depth, up close photos of most of the masks -- which I did, and some of the pictures came out quite nicely, if I do say so.  It was a Mask-a-palooza!  I don't like to repeat my efforts the very next year -- especially if I feel that I was somewhat successful at my previous attempt -- but I couldn't resist taking a photo of just one of my mask friends who is back again this year!










Beautiful flowers in NOS...









Jack Skellington meeting his fans –









Lovely ornaments on the Gibson Girl Christmas tree...








In the Candy Palace...










Ornaments on the Market House/Starbucks tree...









Main Street window display decor...




















Carnation Café – It’s hard to see them but there are faux carnations woven into the garland...











The "Frozen" photo spot in Fantasyland...





































Rancho del Zocalo...






*​


*Stay tuned for more decor pictures -- but next time we will visit California Adventure!*


----------



## PHXscuba

Now I am hungry!! *Sherry*, Did you eat the slice of gingerbread loaf? It looked good!

PHXscuba


----------



## ksromack

My goodness, Sherry!  It looks like you and Liza must have had a wonderful time exploring the parks!  The chalets look so cute and Steve was peaking over my shoulder and stated that he wanted one of those Ghiradelli hot cocoa......which made me think about the salted caramel cocoa   Are the chalet's hooked up to the Disney gift card system?  I really don't want to carry around a ton of cash so I'm just trying to guestimate how much cash to bring along.  

Less than 2 weeks!  This is about the time I really start having difficulty sleeping.....thinking about all the packing, making sure I don't forget anything important, etc.  I still need to take all my pictures off the cameras so I'm sure to have full cards available for new ones.  I haven't decided if I'll bring my laptop.  I do usually like to upload pictures nightly, just to have a backup and I did bring it with us last year to WDW.  I know I don't have room for my big tripod but I'm hoping the little purse-sized tripod will help somewhat.  Steve is off work tomorrow so I'm hoping he'll bring the suitcases up and I'll start packing!   

We've had some crazy weather today across the midwest.  Unbelievable wind gusts.....I shall pray that none of this occurs on our flight to California!  

For those of you flying, have you arranged transport to DLR ahead of time or are you just going to catch the Disneyland Express at the airport?  I have a coupon and I don't see where I can input that online so I'm guessing I'll have to do that at LAX.  I know once you get your bags you head out and follow the green overhead signs for DE....I assume there is a desk there where you can buy tickets?  Can I use cc there or must it be cash?


----------



## Sherry E

PHXscuba said:


> Now I am hungry!! *Sherry*, Did you eat the slice of gingerbread loaf? It looked good!
> 
> PHXscuba




*PHX -*

I ate it and it was okay.  It didn't taste as gingerbread-y as the yummy cookies taste, and it had another flavor in it like orange or something fruity.  It was infused with some other flavor.  It was not just straight gingerbread.  It wasn't dry, which was good.  Did you see my comment to you earlier about the recent Earl of Sandwich experience?





ksromack said:


> My goodness, Sherry!  It looks like you and Liza must have had a wonderful time exploring the parks!  The chalets look so cute and Steve was peaking over my shoulder and stated that he wanted one of those Ghiradelli hot cocoa......which made me think about the salted caramel cocoa   Are the chalet's hooked up to the Disney gift card system?  I really don't want to carry around a ton of cash so I'm just trying to guestimate how much cash to bring along.



*Kathy --*

I explored solo!  That's what I like to do.  I get in the zone.  I split up from Liza and we headed off to do our own things right after riding Jingle Cruise in the morning.  I cannot take photos at the volume I take -- nor can I get in the zone and come up with some of the better photo ideas I've had in the past -- when I have people with me.  I can't concentrate.

In fact, at one point Liza looked at her watch and it was 9:15 a.m.  She asked when I wanted to meet up again and she suggested 11:00 a.m.  In my mind I was thinking, "One hour and 45 minutes...to take pictures??"  That's not possible for me.  (As I mentioned earlier, I tend to crank out roughly 700 pictures in one-day trips.)  She understood and so I suggested 4 p.m. instead.  We met back up and had some yummy food at EOS (they finally got my order right!), and then looked in World of Disney before leaving.

I don't know if the chalets are hooked up to the gift card system.  Very good question.  My guess would be that they will take gift cards but I can't be sure.


----------



## PHXscuba

Sherry E said:


> *PHX -*
> 
> I ate it and it was okay.  It didn't taste as gingerbread-y as the yummy cookies taste, and it had another flavor in it like orange or something fruity.  It was infused with some other flavor.  It was not just straight gingerbread.  It wasn't dry, which was good.  Did you see my comment to you earlier about the recent Earl of Sandwich experience?



I did see your comment about EoS. Nice they finally got it right! :roll eyes:Was it the infamous Cannonballs!? I think EoS is a great addition to DTD for casual food, especially at the price-point. I think we've both also learned to double-check our orders before leaving! 

PHXscuba


----------



## Sherry E

*You've seen the Winter Village, assorted holiday treats and merchandise and some of the decor in Disneyland.  Now let's take a peek at the holiday happenings in California Adventure!*


*




























Miniature model of the Cozy Cone property -- complete with a mini-cone tree (as I referenced in my recap from 2 days ago)...




























Flo's indoor tree had these clever ornaments...








On the Ramone's roof...











In A Bug's Land...
























Hollywood Land...









































I remember seeing displays like this hanging over Hollywood (and sometimes Beverly Hills) when I was a child!!












*​

*I focused a lot on Hollywood Land this time around because it is so infrequent to see this many decorations on the Hollywood facades and I was a bit taken aback!  I skipped posting a lot of other DCA decor photos that I have but I can always go back to those and post more another time, if anyone wants to see them.  I'm just trying to do a highlight reel of certain elements of the decor for right now (such as showing the full-sized Cozy Cone tree and the miniature version of that same tree).*


----------



## mom2rtk

I'm really eating all of this up. Thanks so much for posting these Sherry! I hope you feel better soon!


----------



## tksbaskets

Holy cow *Sherry*!  It was like Christmas morning opening the thread tonight to find so many excellent photos!  Where to begin??

I love the look of the little village in DTD.  I could sure find something to have dinner/lunch at the Snack Shack.  Sounded delish.

While not overly enamored with Duffy, him dressed like a little elf with elf Mickey may have to come home with me.  I also like the black Grumpy shirt!

Did you get a chance to ride the Jingle Cruise?  If so, was your captain a good one?

One important question:  Which store had the gingerbread Mickeys????

I'm sure I have more questions but I wanted to thank you for your efforts (I know how time consuming it is to upload and resize let along categorize!)

Now - I have GOT to watch Snow Bride tonight!

TK


----------



## Halloweenqueen

Love the photos, Sherry!


----------



## ksromack

Sherry E said:


>



This has got to be one of the cutest things I've ever seen.  
I know what you mean about the gingerbread.  That looks to me like the gingerbread served at Starbucks and it is indeed orange and maybe a little candied ginger?  

Tonight I attempted to tie dye some shirts.  I d.i.d.n.t. w.e.a.r. g.l.o.v.e.s.


----------



## NSmuppetmom

I know this has been mentioned already, but I don't have the energy to search through the last 20 pages to find the answer. 
What are the times for the Holiday Magic Tour?  I want to book the later tour on Dec 24th, and I want to make sure that my dining reservation isn't in conflict with the start time. 

Thanks


----------



## ksromack

NSmuppetmom said:


> I know this has been mentioned already, but I don't have the energy to search through the last 20 pages to find the answer.
> What are the times for the Holiday Magic Tour?  I want to book the later tour on Dec 24th, and I want to make sure that my dining reservation isn't in conflict with the start time.
> 
> Thanks



My tour is on Sunday December 1st and I believe the times on that day were 12:30 and 3:45 (or maybe it was 3:30)?  The tour culminates with the parade.  

I'm not sure on the times for your date but you could call:  714-781-TOUR (8687) to find out for sure.


----------



## NSmuppetmom

ksromack said:


> My tour is on Sunday December 1st and I believe the times on that day were 12:30 and 3:45 (or maybe it was 3:30)?  The tour culminates with the parade.
> 
> I'm not sure on the times for your date but you could call:  714-781-TOUR (8687) to find out for sure.



Thanks . I don't think they are releasing info about the 24th yet as we are still more than 30 days out.


----------



## Belle Ella

Sherry E said:


> *I focused a lot on Hollywood Land this time around because it is so infrequent to see this many decorations on the Hollywood facades and I was a bit taken aback!  I skipped posting a lot of other DCA decor photos that I have but I can always go back to those and post more another time, if anyone wants to see them.  I'm just trying to do a highlight reel of certain elements of the decor for right now (such as showing the full-sized Cozy Cone tree and the miniature version of that same tree).*



Glad you were able to come down and get photos and what not  And here here on the Hollywood decorations this year. We're super excited about them in my department alone.


----------



## misskay

Sherry E said:


> I had just finished my last round of replies and saw that more posts came in as I was typing, so let me quickly add:
> 
> mrsw94 -- Ghirardelli is expensive.  I don't think they give samples at the chalet, but they hand out free samples at the Ghirardelli shop in DCA, so be sure to stop in and get a free piece of yummy peppermint bark!



I was in downtown Disney on Friday night and they were handing out peppermint bark!


----------



## rentayenta

Wow Sherry, thank you for taking the time to post all of those photos. I am truly impressed with DCA's decorations. I cannot wait. 

I am especially loving the details in Carsland.  Bugsland during the holidays is also so well done. Last year we took off all of the white lights from our tree (yawn) and went back to the ceramic colored lights (not LED). I know it's enlarging my carbon footprint but I figure it's only for a month.


----------



## Goofy_Mom

EEEEEEEP!!!!!! I get to see the Christmas decor in PERSON this year!!!!!!! I won a spot to see the View being taped and a one day park hopper!!!!!!!!!! My must see/do list is getting lengthy, I hope I can cross everything off!


----------



## dreamseeker9

*Sherry*, thank you so much for all the wonderful photos and descriptions!  I'm getting so excited, just a little over 2 weeks!!!  

Those holiday goodies look so delicious.  I'm gluten-free, so I'll have to see if they have any holiday cookies that are gluten-free.


----------



## Sherry E

mom2rtk said:


> I'm really eating all of this up. Thanks so much for posting these Sherry! I hope you feel better soon!



*Janet -*

Thank you.  I feel fine today.  It was yesterday that I had a nagging headache but it's all gone now.

After all of these months your trip is rapidly approaching -- in 3 weeks or so, correct?  I remember when it was far enough away that you hadn't even established where you were going to stay.  It's crazy to think that so many people who joined this thread quite a while back (you, egritz, czmom, Trish/Phoenixrising, Kathy, etc.) are now about to embark on the holiday trips that have been in the works for months.





tksbaskets said:


> Holy cow *Sherry*!  It was like Christmas morning opening the thread tonight to find so many excellent photos!  Where to begin??
> 
> I love the look of the little village in DTD.  I could sure find something to have dinner/lunch at the Snack Shack.  Sounded delish.
> 
> While not overly enamored with Duffy, him dressed like a little elf with elf Mickey may have to come home with me.  I also like the black Grumpy shirt!
> 
> Did you get a chance to ride the Jingle Cruise?  If so, was your captain a good one?
> 
> One important question:  Which store had the gingerbread Mickeys????
> 
> I'm sure I have more questions but I wanted to thank you for your efforts (I know how time consuming it is to upload and resize let along categorize!)
> 
> Now - I have GOT to watch Snow Bride tonight!
> 
> TK




*TK --*

You're welcome!

How about that giant gold mask hanging where the moon-headed dude used to be (in the wreath above NOS)?  That was, uh...new. Different.  I wasn't expecting that giant mask to be there after so many years of seeing the wreath!

I love that black Grumpy shirt!  And I agree -- I own nothing Duffy-related but that elf Duffy with the little Mickey is very tempting.

I rode the Jingle Cruise and as I was saying a few pages back, what I realized about it is that if the line is short (which most of us would want) we will miss some of the decorations.  The upstairs portion of the ride was roped off when we went on it so we didn't get to see the extra holiday details/decorations upstairs.  Therefore, I think we were cheated out of a 'jingle' or two!  It's not that I want a long line, but I want to see all of the decorations.  If I'm going to go on the Jingle Cruise, I want the full jingle effect!

In any case, those pictures I posted of the makeshift tree with candles are from the downstairs portion of the queue.  All of the guys working the ride (both in the boat and helping people on and off the boats) wear jungle-ish Santa hats, which is a nice touch.  Our guy was mildly amusing, but the jokes were not that great.  Really, it's a very minor overlay -- nothing on the scale of IASWH or HMH -- but the holiday touches here and there were cute and I appreciate that Disney tried something new and different.

I saw the gingerbread cookies in the Candy Palace on Main Street.  I did not see them in Marceline's, which was very surprising as they are usually there. I also did not see them in Trolley Treats in DCA but I could have missed them.  The cookies may have been in Pooh Corner in Critter Country, but I didn't make it back there.

"_Snow Bride_" is very cute.  You must let me know if you like it!



Halloweenqueen said:


> Love the photos, Sherry!



*Halloweenqueen --*

I thought of you the other day because I noticed that there was some equipment and gear in front of the Castle, and people were not allowed to enter or exit Fantasyland through the center of Castle because it was blocked.  At first I didn't know what it was all about (the parade taping was long over), but then I thought that it might have something to do with _The View_ taping this upcoming week? 

I will be curious hear how this week of shows pans out!



ksromack said:


> This has got to be one of the cutest things I've ever seen.
> I know what you mean about the gingerbread.  That looks to me like the gingerbread served at Starbucks and it is indeed orange and maybe a little candied ginger?
> 
> Tonight I attempted to tie dye some shirts.  I d.i.d.n.t. w.e.a.r. g.l.o.v.e.s.



*Kathy --*

Uh-oh!  What color are your hands?

I love that mini-gingerbread model in the Cozy Cone office!  I also love that whoever set it up moved it a little closer to the side of the window where most people will be viewing it, so it is slightly easier to see than it was last year.

I was disappointed to not see a gingerbread house/car in Flo's in Cars Land, like there was last year.

Yes -- candied something or another in the gingerbread loaf!  I'm so glad that I wasn't imagining that flavor!  The loaf was sold at the Market House (now Starbucks), but there are also Disney-specific things sold there too.  I had never seen the loaf in DLR before, so I figured it was a Starbucks product.  I definitely tasted something orange, and there was a candied piece of something in the frosting too.  It wasn't _bad_, but I think I like my gingerbread in cookie form, without candied things and orange essence in it!

However, I did get a big blended peppermint mocha too (to ease the pain of the peppermint ice cream not being available at DLR this year) and that was delightful.






NSmuppetmom said:


> I know this has been mentioned already, but I don't have the energy to search through the last 20 pages to find the answer.
> What are the times for the Holiday Magic Tour?  I want to book the later tour on Dec 24th, and I want to make sure that my dining reservation isn't in conflict with the start time.
> 
> Thanks



*NSmuppetmom --*

Hopefully no one has ever suggested going through the last 20 pages of any thread to find something.  I know I've never said it.  I always suggest going to page 1 first (easy to get to and the info has been updated pretty regularly) and if you can't find the info there, then ask us and someone will help.  We don't expect you to go combing through many, many pages. 

There is also a feature you can use called Search Thread, or Search this Thread.  I use it a lot to find things.  I think it actually works much better than the general Search feature for the whole board.

I just happened to check the 2013 Holiday Time tour link I listed on page 1 and I guess that DLR changed the tour page since I first added that link in, so I had to then go back and copy the new link and re-add it.

I would expect that the info/times for the 12/24 tour will be available on 11/24-ish.





Belle Ella said:


> Glad you were able to come down and get photos and what not  And here here on the Hollywood decorations this year. We're super excited about them in my department alone.



Hi, *Jessica*!

Indeed, I was there 2 days ago -- and also back in September -- and will be back again in December.

I was on my way out of DCA to head into DTD and I happened to glance over in the general direction of Hollywood Land.  Something caught my eye -- a glimmer of something that hadn't been there last year.  I thought, "Is that garland of some kind?  What is that?"  (Last year all that was there was the red and white garland wrapped around the poles.)  

I decided I had to check out this mysterious shiny thing in the distance and was shocked to see Santas and stars, trees and garland on various Hollywood facades!  And the Santa/reindeer display!!  Somehow, word of this miracle had not gotten out -- not on Mint Crocodile's site or elsewhere, from what I could tell.  I think that everyone assumes that Hollywood will not be decorated so they gave up looking for decor a long time ago.  I was thrilled!  I think that the Hollywood decor is a nice complement to the Buena Vista Street decor.

So, Disney gets a big thumbs up from me on the vast improvement of the Winter Village in DTD, and for the Hollywood decorations!  I haven't seen Winter Dreams yet so that verdict is yet to be determined.




misskay said:


> I was in downtown Disney on Friday night and they were handing out peppermint bark!



*misskay -*

I was there on Friday (we left as it was starting to get dark), but at that specific moment it didn't look like too many other people were visiting the chalets.  I am not sure if people knew that the Village was open yet, since the rink was still covered and not operational.  Maybe the Ghirardelli folks took out the samples when more people started coming by in the Friday night rush?  In any case, I'm all for more samples!  Why trek all the way to Pacific Wharf to get a sample in DCA when you can get one at the Winter Village, right?



rentayenta said:


> Wow Sherry, thank you for taking the time to post all of those photos. I am truly impressed with DCA's decorations. I cannot wait.
> 
> I am especially loving the details in Carsland.  Bugsland during the holidays is also so well done. Last year we took off all of the white lights from our tree (yawn) and went back to the ceramic colored lights (not LED). I know it's enlarging my carbon footprint but I figure it's only for a month.



*Jenny --*

You're welcome!  DCA is at least a part of the holidays now.  Even in the past, when the CALIFORNIA letters and Golden Gate Bridge were there, the park somehow felt disconnected from the seasonal merriment.  Now -- even though the decorations may be more extensive in some lands than in others -- there are basically decorations in every land except for maybe Condor Flats and Pacific Wharf.  Grizzly Peak has little wreaths and things.  Paradise Pier is decorated in certain spots.

I had to chuckle at the "enlarging my carbon footprint" comment!  I can't blame you.  Even though I love that there are so many different ways to decorate for the holiday season, using all sorts of color schemes and themes (including all white or white lights), nothing beats a splash of color!  And what better time to revel in color than during the holidays when colorful lights are so prominent?  As you said, it's only for a month.  Even for those who begin to decorate earlier, it's still not that long of a period of time.


​

*Goofy_Mom* - That's awesome!  It seems that there are a few DIS'ers who have been lucky in winning things recently (trips, tickets, etc.).  I've read several posts from different people who have won.  A wave of luck and good fortune seems to have swept over the board.  

You will have a very full, fun day, between the show taping and the parks!



*dreamseeker9 *-- You're very welcome!  I think you'll have a great time on your trip, and the hotels will be decorated by then as well.  I've never asked about gluten-free holiday goodies at DLR but I tend to think that there must be something.  

​


----------



## danimaroo

Well, we just returned this morning from an amazing vacation in Disneyland! We had a fantastic trip and I got LOTS of fun photos. Staying at the Villas at Grand Californian was a dream, and I absolutely loved that hotel!

I have to admit, having the stage and scaffolding set up for The View during our ENTIRE STAY was remarkably frustrating. It got to the point where we couldn't get anywhere near the castle on our final night (last night), and so I'm lacking castle photos this year. Pretty big bummer, but what can you do? I just don't like that something can take over that much space in the park, during the holiday season... And I know one CM I spoke with wasn't a huge fan of it, either.

Anyway, that little issue aside, it was an amazing trip and I'm looking forward to writing a Trip Report! I have 2,600 photos to get through and edit, but here's just one I got with my new wide-angle lens.






I hope everyone has amazing trips and enjoys the holiday season! We definitely did and can't wait until next year!


----------



## Sherry E

danimaroo said:


> Well, we just returned this morning from an amazing vacation in Disneyland! We had a fantastic trip and I got LOTS of fun photos. Staying at the Villas at Grand Californian was a dream, and I absolutely loved that hotel!
> 
> I have to admit, having the stage and scaffolding set up for The View during our ENTIRE STAY was remarkably frustrating. It got to the point where we couldn't get anywhere near the castle on our final night (last night), and so I'm lacking castle photos this year. Pretty big bummer, but what can you do? I just don't like that something can take over that much space in the park, during the holiday season... And I know one CM I spoke with wasn't a huge fan of it, either.
> 
> Anyway, that little issue aside, it was an amazing trip and I'm looking forward to writing a Trip Report! I have 2,600 photos to get through and edit, but here's just one I got with my new wide-angle lens.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope everyone has amazing trips and enjoys the holiday season! We definitely did and can't wait until next year!





Gorgeous photo, *danimaroo*!

I didn't stay long enough to see the new little show projected on the IASWH facade at night (I'll do that in December) but I love the colors.  The colors are so vivid and awe-inspiring, aren't they?  How did you manage to get a photo without 10,000 people in the way?

I thought all of the stuff in front of the Castle was intrusive too.  It's almost unheard of for any major series to come to DLR and tape for a whole week.  One episode, yes, but not a whole week!  Those sorts of shows always go to WDW.  So it's very weird to see all of that stuff.  

That said, I have to admit that I am watching this week's _View_ shows!  I usually do not watch, but because they are at DLR I am watching!  I think that Kurt Russell and Barbara Walters are touring Walt's apartment and Club 33.

Let us know when your TR is up and running.  I'll add the link to the Trip Reports and Reviews section on page 1.


----------



## danimaroo

Sherry E said:


> ^^Gorgeous photo, *danimaroo*!
> 
> I didn't stay long enough to see the new little show projected on the IASWH facade at night (I'll do that in December) but I love the colors.  The colors are so vivid and awe-inspiring, aren't they?  How did you manage to get a photo without 10,000 people in the way?
> 
> I thought all of the stuff in front of the Castle was intrusive too.  It's almost unheard of for any major series to come to DLR and tape for a whole week.  One episode, yes, but not a whole week!  Those sorts of shows always go to WDW.  So it's very weird to see all of that stuff.
> 
> That said, I have to admit that I am watching this week's _View_ shows!  I usually do not watch, but because they are at DLR I am watching!  I think that Kurt Russell and Barbara Walters are touring Walt's apartment and Club 33.



Thank you, Sherry! 

We spent a LOT of time back at IASWH this trip, so we caught the new projection show multiple times. It's really fantastic and very cute!! 

But yes, I would agree, the colors are gorgeous! That photo was actually taken Saturday night at around 10 or so, and it was pretty busy. But I set up my little Gorillapod over near the exit on a railing, and took some long exposure photos. This basically makes it look like, more often than not, that people aren't in the photo, even though they are, haha. I lucked out that no one was really standing around and kept moving.

And I totally agree, it was a bit intrusive. I wouldn't have cared if they hadn't blocked off everything for that many days. I mean, we got there Wednesday afternoon and had I known the stage was going to be set up starting Thursday (and restricting access to the castle from that point moving forward), I would have made sure to stop and get my castle photos that night. But oh well, not much I can do now!

I did think it was funny seeing everything set up and people testing the chairs and stuff... only to be on live TV here this week. The CM we were chatting with told us how they will be shooting it live for the east coast feed, so anyone who will be there for the taping will have to get there EARLY, haha. If I was working from home, I'd probably watch an episode or two!


----------



## Sherry E

danimaroo said:


> Thank you, Sherry!
> 
> We spent a LOT of time back at IASWH this trip, so we caught the new projection show multiple times. It's really fantastic and very cute!!
> 
> But yes, I would agree, the colors are gorgeous! That photo was actually taken Saturday night at around 10 or so, and it was pretty busy. But I set up my little Gorillapod over near the exit on a railing, and took some long exposure photos. This basically makes it look like, more often than not, that people aren't in the photo, even though they are, haha. I lucked out that no one was really standing around and kept moving.
> 
> And I totally agree, it was a bit intrusive. I wouldn't have cared if they hadn't blocked off everything for that many days. I mean, we got there Wednesday afternoon and had I known the stage was going to be set up starting Thursday (and restricting access to the castle from that point moving forward), I would have made sure to stop and get my castle photos that night. But oh well, not much I can do now!
> 
> I did think it was funny seeing everything set up and people testing the chairs and stuff... only to be on live TV here this week. The CM we were chatting with told us how they will be shooting it live for the east coast feed, so anyone who will be there for the taping will have to get there EARLY, haha. If I was working from home, I'd probably watch an episode or two!



*danimaroo --*

Let us know when you get your TR started!  And please feel free to share more photos.

I look forward to seeing the show on the IASWH facade.  I love the colors, so I like to get a good dose of those when I can!


----------



## TinkerLiz

I was at Disneyland this weekend and my family and I had dinner at Big Thunder Ranch BBQ and they have a seasonal dessert which is a baked brownie with peppermint ice cream on top, served  with a side of hot fudge.  I commented to the hostess about having inquired at Gibson Girl earlier in the day for it and being told that they were not receiving any this year.  Her reply " we've got it and it's yummy". We ordered the dessert and it was delicious.  The ice cream had bits and pieces of candy cane in it.   Sorry I did not get a picture 

I found a picture that my Dh took  




Big Thunder Ranch BBQ Seasonal dessert with Peppermint ice cream


----------



## kmedina

Great photos, Sherry. So much to comment on, so I am sure I will forget something. I just had one of those M&M dipped Rice Crispy Treats from Candy Cauldron, and it was way TOO sweet. There are some items I am looking forward to trying though.   

I love those little Christmas Trees. We just bought one for each of the boys at the Days of Christmas shop. They are still in the box, because Crap thinks it is too early to hang them. 

 I am the most excited about the Jingle Cruise. The single thing Connor talks about the most from our trip is the Jungle Cruise. He asks to ride it everyday. At that age, they really do not get the distance concept. How I wish we lived closer. I would take him all the time (especially because we bought APs last trip).

The ice rink should be a lot of fun. I cannot wait to try that. I love the a Frozen decorations. We should plan a trip to the El Capitain to watch it, but it will cut into our Disneyland time.  Should I do it?


----------



## Sherry E

TinkerLiz said:


> I found a picture that my Dh took
> 
> 
> 
> Big Thunder Ranch BBQ Seasonal dessert with Peppermint ice cream



*TinkerLiz --*

Well, that is very interesting news!  The plot thickens!  The guy I spoke to at Clarabelle's was 100% certain that they would not be getting in the ice cream at all, this month or next month, so much so that he was moved to write his own "strongly worded" letter to Dreyer's about it.  The Gibson Girl people didn't have the ice cream either, although I don't know if they wrote to Dreyer's to complain.

The fact that peppermint ice cream would be anywhere _else_ at DLR -- especially at the BBQ -- is perplexing.  Why could Dreyer's not send the necessary "size" to the actual ice cream shops in the parks, but it could send the ice cream to the BBQ??   I wonder if the Disneyland people ran out to the nearest grocery store and bought a bunch of cartons of ice cream?

The ice cream in the photo almost looks like the Slow Churned/half-fat variety, which is why I wonder if some Disney people ran over to Vons or Target and grabbed some cartons!

In any event, the mystery that surrounds this ice cream continues.  I don't think there has ever been a more elusive and perplexing ice cream as this peppermint ice cream.


----------



## tdashgirl

Sherry E said:


> In any event, the mystery that surrounds this ice cream continues.  I don't think there has ever been a more elusive and perplexing ice cream as this peppermint ice cream.


To add to the mystery, I subscribe to another Disney website that emails out summary postings, and one of the posts was about peppermint ice cream (with a photo to prove it  ) available at both Ghiradelli and Clarabelle's in DCA.


----------



## princessmiki

We've just been woken up by a long and very noisy 4.7 earthquake, just trying to calm down, thank you for the LOVELY PHOTOS to take my mind off the shakes. Soon we will be at the happiest place on earth!


----------



## NSmuppetmom

Sherri, rest assured no one on THIS thread has suggested going through the length of this thread. I have seen comments to that effect on other threads &/or other forums. I normally do the search this thread feature, but I was on my phone and couldn't find that option. 
I knew someone would kindly provide the answer to my question. I want to thank you again for the work you have done with the thread. I look forward to catching up on the posts daily as we count down to our DLR trip.


----------



## David in Manassas

Arriving to DL on Christmas Day.  So our plane from the East Coast arrives at LAX at 11:30 AM.  That puts me at the DL front gate at 3 PM on Christmas Day.  We are only visiting DL on Thursday and Friday, moving on to Universal on Saturday.  I know it is going to be mobbed, but I'm taking all 6 of us for a dream visit to DL.  I'm worried that if I buy the 3 day ticket at 3 PM, the parks will be closed and I will have wasted the money ( times 6).  Do you guys agree that trying to get into either DL or DCA at 3 PM is a wasted effort and I should just bag the whole idea and wait until Thursday AM?


----------



## Cheshirecatty

TinkerLiz said:


> I was at Disneyland this weekend and my family and I had dinner at Big Thunder Ranch BBQ and they have a seasonal dessert which is a baked brownie with peppermint ice cream on top, served  with a side of hot fudge.  I commented to the hostess about having inquired at Gibson Girl earlier in the day for it and being told that they were not receiving any this year.  Her reply " we've got it and it's yummy". We ordered the dessert and it was delicious.  The ice cream had bits and pieces of candy cane in it.   Sorry I did not get a picture
> 
> I found a picture that my Dh took
> 
> 
> 
> Big Thunder Ranch BBQ Seasonal dessert with Peppermint ice cream



*TinkerLiz**THANKYOU* for posting that delectable picture!

We have now added *Dessert at Big Thunder BBQ *to our dining list for December!

We can hardly wait----sure hope that brownie is available next month!


----------



## Halloweenqueen

Sitting at the airport...on my way to Vegas for a couple of days, then off to DL!  We have been fortunate to go to WDW and DL multiple times, but this visit is very special!  We have lunch at Club 33 on Wednesday (also have tickets to The View taping that morning).   I was just like that little boy in the commercial....too excited to sleep!  

All the photos and trip reports in this thread have been appreciated!  Hopefully I will be adding some of my own after our return!


----------



## Autty40

We check in today for holiday trip! Thank you everyone on this thread for giving me so much info. I didn't comment much, but I read it everyday! I can't wait to see everything in person!


----------



## TinkerLiz

Cheshirecatty said:


> *TinkerLiz**THANKYOU* for posting that delectable picture!
> 
> We have now added *Dessert at Big Thunder BBQ *to our dining list for December!
> 
> We can hardly wait----sure hope that brownie is available next month!



I believe they said it was available until Jan 6


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

tdashgirl said:


> To add to the mystery, I subscribe to another Disney website that emails out summary postings, and one of the posts was about peppermint ice cream (with a photo to prove it  ) available at both Ghiradelli and Clarabelle's in DCA.



One of my missions on my trip  next week is to find out if this is true. I'll be sure to report back if I find it!


----------



## kylie71

Sherry, Thank You for all the Beautiful new Holiday pics...  Very appreciated!
In 7 days I will be on my way!   So excited for this trip, my favorite time of the year to be at my second home!   

--Lori


----------



## rentayenta

Sherry, I wanted to share that I started a pre-trip report for my little 2 day trip. Link in siggy. I know you're uber busy with this thread so no pressure to post. 

I love the splash of color too. I went through a themed, all white lights, faux tree phase for a while but I'm over it. They're all gorgeous but were kicking it old school this year and are even going to chop down our own tree. The permit is $10 and were going this Sunday. 

I also wanted to happy SCREAM that one night of my wait list at the GCV came through.


----------



## Belle Ella

Sherry E said:


> I saw the gingerbread cookies in the Candy Palace on Main Street.  I did not see them in Marceline's, which was very surprising as they are usually there. I also did not see them in Trolley Treats in DCA but I could have missed them.  The cookies may have been in Pooh Corner in Critter Country, but I didn't make it back there.



Trolley isn't always in stock of the Gingerbread cookies (I think we were out the last time I worked the location) but they did move them to the tall case just before the registers, at the very-very bottom, where I do know they get overlooked on occasion. Maybe I'll stop by before my shift tonight and double check.



Sherry E said:


> Hi, *Jessica*!
> 
> Indeed, I was there 2 days ago -- and also back in September -- and will be back again in December.
> 
> I was on my way out of DCA to head into DTD and I happened to glance over in the general direction of Hollywood Land.  Something caught my eye -- a glimmer of something that hadn't been there last year.  I thought, "Is that garland of some kind?  What is that?"  (Last year all that was there was the red and white garland wrapped around the poles.)
> 
> I decided I had to check out this mysterious shiny thing in the distance and was shocked to see Santas and stars, trees and garland on various Hollywood facades!  And the Santa/reindeer display!!  Somehow, word of this miracle had not gotten out -- not on Mint Crocodile's site or elsewhere, from what I could tell.  I think that everyone assumes that Hollywood will not be decorated so they gave up looking for decor a long time ago.  I was thrilled!  I think that the Hollywood decor is a nice complement to the Buena Vista Street decor.
> 
> So, Disney gets a big thumbs up from me on the vast improvement of the Winter Village in DTD, and for the Hollywood decorations!  I haven't seen Winter Dreams yet so that verdict is yet to be determined.



Aw, 2 days ago as in Friday? Bummed I didn't see you around, but I was closing Hollywood that night. I wasn't expecting much from the decorations until about a week ago when stuff slowly started going up and every night we'd hear about something else popping up. Since I don't really work BVS anymore I didn't think I'd really get the chance to get into the holiday spirit but now I'm super excited!

Shoot me a PM next time you manage to come down if you'd like. I'd love to say a quick hello if I'm working and can manage it. I'll mostly be in Hollywood and Cars Land through the end of the holidays. And you'll probably see Winter Dreams before me, lol. Can't wait to hear what you think.


----------



## kirstie101

I'm looking at the forecast for this weekend and I'm seeing a chance of rain on either Saturday or Sunday depending which website I'm using. 

Socal locals - when you see 70 degrees with a 40% chance of showers how many "showers" do you think we're talking about?


----------



## Cheshirecatty

tdashgirl said:


> To add to the mystery, I subscribe to another Disney website that emails out summary postings, and one of the posts was about peppermint ice cream (with a photo to prove it  ) available at both Ghiradelli and Clarabelle's in DCA.



OK-------I am *loving this mystery*g!

Can you share any more info---please, please, please?


----------



## tksbaskets

danimaroo said:


> Well, we just returned this morning from an amazing vacation in Disneyland! We had a fantastic trip and I got LOTS of fun photos. Staying at the Villas at Grand Californian was a dream, and I absolutely loved that hotel!
> 
> I have to admit, having the stage and scaffolding set up for The View during our ENTIRE STAY was remarkably frustrating. It got to the point where we couldn't get anywhere near the castle on our final night (last night), and so I'm lacking castle photos this year. Pretty big bummer, but what can you do? I just don't like that something can take over that much space in the park, during the holiday season... And I know one CM I spoke with wasn't a huge fan of it, either.
> 
> Anyway, that little issue aside, it was an amazing trip and I'm looking forward to writing a Trip Report! I have 2,600 photos to get through and edit, but here's just one I got with my new wide-angle lens.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope everyone has amazing trips and enjoys the holiday season! We definitely did and can't wait until next year!



Beautiful picture! I hope you are able to do a trip report and let us know when it's started.



TinkerLiz said:


> I was at Disneyland this weekend and my family and I had dinner at Big Thunder Ranch BBQ and they have a seasonal dessert which is a baked brownie with peppermint ice cream on top, served  with a side of hot fudge.  I commented to the hostess about having inquired at Gibson Girl earlier in the day for it and being told that they were not receiving any this year.  Her reply " we've got it and it's yummy". We ordered the dessert and it was delicious.  The ice cream had bits and pieces of candy cane in it.   Sorry I did not get a picture
> 
> I found a picture that my Dh took
> 
> 
> 
> Big Thunder Ranch BBQ Seasonal dessert with Peppermint ice cream



Wahoo!  We have reservations for Big Thunder Ranch BBQ!


----------



## CassieScraps

Hi David!

When I was making reservations for dinner, the CS rep said DL was open until midnight each night I'm there - the 23rd -26th.   I would call customer service to confirm, but that would give you 9 hours of park time on Christmas Day.  I guess it just depends on how everyone feels after the flight and if they can handle the time.  Coming from the east coast, I personally would wait until we arrived at the airport and play it by ear.   Either way, have fun!! 




David in Manassas said:


> Arriving to DL on Christmas Day.  So our plane from the East Coast arrives at LAX at 11:30 AM.  That puts me at the DL front gate at 3 PM on Christmas Day.  We are only visiting DL on Thursday and Friday, moving on to Universal on Saturday.  I know it is going to be mobbed, but I'm taking all 6 of us for a dream visit to DL.  I'm worried that if I buy the 3 day ticket at 3 PM, the parks will be closed and I will have wasted the money ( times 6).  Do you guys agree that trying to get into either DL or DCA at 3 PM is a wasted effort and I should just bag the whole idea and wait until Thursday AM?


----------



## Sherry E

kmedina said:


> Great photos, Sherry. So much to comment on, so I am sure I will forget something. I just had one of those M&M dipped Rice Crispy Treats from Candy Cauldron, and it was way TOO sweet. There are some items I am looking forward to trying though.
> 
> I love those little Christmas Trees. We just bought one for each of the boys at the Days of Christmas shop. They are still in the box, because Crap thinks it is too early to hang them.
> 
> I am the most excited about the Jingle Cruise. The single thing Connor talks about the most from our trip is the Jungle Cruise. He asks to ride it everyday. At that age, they really do not get the distance concept. How I wish we lived closer. I would take him all the time (especially because we bought APs last trip).
> 
> The ice rink should be a lot of fun. I cannot wait to try that. I love the a Frozen decorations. We should plan a trip to the El Capitain to watch it, but it will cut into our Disneyland time.  Should I do it?



*Kim --*

Thank you!

Remember that if you get in the line for the Jingle Cruise at a time when it is not busy you will miss some of the holiday decorations upstairs.  It's a very mild overlay -- just some little seasonal touches thrown in here and there but nothing major like HMH or IASWH.

Well, making the trek from DLR to Hollywood to go to the El Capitan will take you at least 45 minutes each way, and that is only if there is no traffic.  If there is traffic it is a whole different story.  Is it the El Capitan you specifically want to see, or do you just want to see _Frozen_?  I am wondering if the theaters in Downtown Disney might be showing _Frozen_ at that point?




tdashgirl said:


> To add to the mystery, I subscribe to another Disney website that emails out summary postings, and one of the posts was about peppermint ice cream (with a photo to prove it  ) available at both Ghiradelli and Clarabelle's in DCA.



*Tania --*

The mystery...the riddle...the enigma that is the peppermint ice cream!

I saw the mention about Ghirardelli on MouseWait, but I have a feeling that Ghirardelli's peppermint ice cream is like what Haagen Dazs' version is -- white/vanilla ice cream with pieces of peppermint bark in it.  It's not the same pink stuff like what Dreyer's puts out (which is why I am not a big fan of Haagen Dazs' version).  

Where did you see the mention of the ice cream being at Clarabelle's since this season has begun?  I can't find that or a photo.  All I know is that the CM I spoke with on Friday was certain -- he was not even unsure or iffy in the least bit -- that they were not getting in the peppermint ice cream from Dreyer's this month or next, and they had no other peppermint ice cream in stock.  So unless Disney suddenly found another vendor at the last minute, or unless they literally ran out to the store and bought up gallons of Peppermint Wonderland ice cream then I don't know what happened between Friday and yesterday!



princessmiki said:


> We've just been woken up by a long and very noisy 4.7 earthquake, just trying to calm down, thank you for the LOVELY PHOTOS to take my mind off the shakes. Soon we will be at the happiest place on earth!



*princessmiki --*

I hate earthquakes of any size, especially when they are noisy too!  It usually takes my nerves hours to settle after I feel even one jolt.

I'm glad that the photos have helped!




NSmuppetmom said:


> Sherri, rest assured no one on THIS thread has suggested going through the length of this thread. I have seen comments to that effect on other threads &/or other forums. I normally do the search this thread feature, but I was on my phone and couldn't find that option.
> I knew someone would kindly provide the answer to my question. I want to thank you again for the work you have done with the thread. I look forward to catching up on the posts daily as we count down to our DLR trip.



*NSmuppetmom -*

You're very welcome!

I know what you mean -- there is another board I follow every once in a while (a non-Disney board, all about TV) and it has crazy rules about everyone needing to read the last 15 pages of any thread before posting in it.  In addition to that, the moderators are drunk with power.  They are out of control on that board.  I don't even see how people can have conversations that flow freely because everyone has to be so concerned about making one wrong comment and getting a warning.  I can see how they want to keep everything where it should be and not have 5 threads on the same thing -- I understand that -- but they will give people penalties and warnings just for posting a slightly off-topic comment in a thread.    

For example, someone might say on this other board (and I am making up an example), "I have a feeling that Herschel won't make it to the end of the season" (on _Walking Dead_), and one of the moderators will jump in and scold that person for posting a speculative comment that should go in the Speculation thread and not in the existing episode thread, and then give them some sort of warning that they have to acknowledge they read and understand (which reminds me of something that would happen in school!).  It's wacky over there.  I follow the board because a lot of the people who manage to comment have interesting things to say, but those moderators and the rules about reading the last 15 pages before posting in any thread are too much to deal with.





David in Manassas said:


> Arriving to DL on Christmas Day.  So our plane from the East Coast arrives at LAX at 11:30 AM.  That puts me at the DL front gate at 3 PM on Christmas Day.  We are only visiting DL on Thursday and Friday, moving on to Universal on Saturday.  I know it is going to be mobbed, but I'm taking all 6 of us for a dream visit to DL.  I'm worried that if I buy the 3 day ticket at 3 PM, the parks will be closed and I will have wasted the money ( times 6).  Do you guys agree that trying to get into either DL or DCA at 3 PM is a wasted effort and I should just bag the whole idea and wait until Thursday AM?



*David in Manassas -*

Well, I've never been in the parks on Christmas Day (yet), so I may have no clue what I'm talking about here, but I think you should be able to get in.  I think that if you were talking about December 26th at 3 p.m., that might be a different story and DL could reach capacity for a while.  It will likely be crowded, yes, but it's a good 9 hours of time if you can stay until closing.

I guess it just comes down to whether or not you think it will be worth it to buy tickets for 6 people for 9 hours.







Halloweenqueen said:


> Sitting at the airport...on my way to Vegas for a couple of days, then off to DL!  We have been fortunate to go to WDW and DL multiple times, but this visit is very special!  We have lunch at Club 33 on Wednesday (also have tickets to The View taping that morning).   I was just like that little boy in the commercial....too excited to sleep!
> 
> All the photos and trip reports in this thread have been appreciated!  Hopefully I will be adding some of my own after our return!



*Halloweenqueen -*

Have fun!  It will be a special trip, indeed.  I hope you get to see John Lasseter at _The View_ taping.  

I've got my first Club 33 experience coming up in December.  I need to see that Trophy Room before it's remodeled or removed or whatever is happening to it.





Autty40 said:


> We check in today for holiday trip! Thank you everyone on this thread for giving me so much info. I didn't comment much, but I read it everyday! I can't wait to see everything in person!



*Autty40 -*

I hope you have a great time, and I'm glad that this thread has helped you!




DisneyJamieCA said:


> One of my missions on my trip  next week is to find out if this is true. I'll be sure to report back if I find it!



*Jamie --*

The ice cream would literally have had to suddenly pop up at Gibson Girl and at Clarabelle's since I talked to the CM on Friday, who was certain that there would be no peppermint ice cream because Dreyer's would not send them the size they needed.  He was so specific about the reason -- not a trace of hesitation.  If you see anything different -- and I am talking about the "real" stuff, the pink ice cream, not the white ice cream with bark in it -- you must let me know!  I think that the ice cream at the BBQ looks like the Slow Churned variety and not the full-fat kind. It's not pink enough.

I am still thinking that someone at Disney said, "People are coming here and asking for that ice cream.  Where is the nearest Vons?"

By the way, I think that Knott's has a contract with Nestle/Dreyer's too -- I wonder if they have the peppermint ice cream?




kylie71 said:


> Sherry, Thank You for all the Beautiful new Holiday pics...  Very appreciated!
> In 7 days I will be on my way!   So excited for this trip, my favorite time of the year to be at my second home!
> 
> --Lori



*Lori --*

You're welcome!  Have a wonderful trip and a fantastic holiday season.  Let us know how it went when you get back.




rentayenta said:


> Sherry, I wanted to share that I started a pre-trip report for my little 2 day trip. Link in siggy. I know you're uber busy with this thread so no pressure to post.
> 
> I love the splash of color too. I went through a themed, all white lights, faux tree phase for a while but I'm over it. They're all gorgeous but were kicking it old school this year and are even going to chop down our own tree. The permit is $10 and were going this Sunday.
> 
> I also wanted to happy SCREAM that one night of my wait list at the GCV came through.



*Jenny --*

You read my mind (about being busy with this thread).  I was just looking over a list of links and info I have to add to page 1 that I have been letting accumulate since last week.  And as soon as I get that done, another article or blog will come along to add.  (By the way, thanks to *perlster* for letting me know the Knott's Merry Farm page was finally up!)

I will at least get subscribed to your Pre-TR, even if I can't post in it yet.  I can also add the link to it in the Trip Reports and Reviews section of page 1. 

Ooooh!  I love the idea of chopping down your own tree!  The smell will be amazing.  That's so rustic...so wintry...and so authentic!  I've never gotten to do that.  I love trees with pretty lights and decorations but I've never gotten out there in a whole forest of them and picked one that had to be cut down.  That is a great holiday outing, too.  What fun.  And $10 for the permit is not bad at all!





Belle Ella said:


> Trolley isn't always in stock of the Gingerbread cookies (I think we were out the last time I worked the location) but they did move them to the tall case just before the registers, at the very-very bottom, where I do know they get overlooked on occasion. Maybe I'll stop by before my shift tonight and double check.
> 
> Aw, 2 days ago as in Friday? Bummed I didn't see you around, but I was closing Hollywood that night. I wasn't expecting much from the decorations until about a week ago when stuff slowly started going up and every night we'd hear about something else popping up. Since I don't really work BVS anymore I didn't think I'd really get the chance to get into the holiday spirit but now I'm super excited!
> 
> Shoot me a PM next time you manage to come down if you'd like. I'd love to say a quick hello if I'm working and can manage it. I'll mostly be in Hollywood and Cars Land through the end of the holidays. And you'll probably see Winter Dreams before me, lol. Can't wait to hear what you think.



*Jessica --*

If the cookies were on the bottom shelf of the tall case I may have overlooked them.  I didn't see them on any other shelf in that shop.

I didn't even know that you don't work BVS anymore!  

Well, I liked the old Hollywood decorations (pre-ElecTRONica) with the bells and candy canes on the poles, but I think that the new Hollywood decorations are much more fitting and they mesh well with what's happening on nearby BVS.  When I saw that Santa/reindeer display at the end of the street I was instantly reminded of the old Santa/reindeer displays that used to hang over Hollywood Blvd. and over certain streets around the city.  I used to love seeing those as a child (in the '70s) but I don't think I realized that those displays had been around decades before.  

I wonder if I'll like Winter Dreams.  I think that whether or not I like Olaf will have a lot to do with it, and he seems to be a very prominent little snowman these days.  I like that Disney finally did something totally different with World of Color, though, and didn't just put in a little segment.

I'll let you know before I head down to DLR next month.




kirstie101 said:


> I'm looking at the forecast for this weekend and I'm seeing a chance of rain on either Saturday or Sunday depending which website I'm using.
> 
> Socal locals - when you see 70 degrees with a 40% chance of showers how many "showers" do you think we're talking about?



*kirstie101 --*

Hmmm...  When I see a forecast that says 40% chance of rain, I expect drizzle or brief, light rain at most -- if it happens at all.  To me, 40% means there is a good chance of something but not enough of a chance to go running for the umbrella.

I tend to not really believe it is going to rain until the forecast says 60% chance and above.  That doesn't mean that it couldn't or won't rain at a 40% chance, but I usually don't start really expecting it until 60% on up.





Cheshirecatty said:


> OK-------I am *loving this mystery*g!
> 
> Can you share any more info---please, please, please?




*Cheshirecatty --*

I saw the Ghirardelli ice cream mention on MouseWait (or is it Mousewait?  Mouse Wait?), but I'm not sure if that's also where Tania/tdashgirl saw that there is peppermint ice cream at Clarabelle's.  I would guess it is?

I just need to know what kind of ice cream I'm dealing with on the next trip -- the "real" pink peppermint ice cream or the white stuff with bark in it.


----------



## PHXscuba

TinkerLiz said:


> I was at Disneyland this weekend and my family and I had dinner at Big Thunder Ranch BBQ and they have a seasonal dessert which is a baked brownie with peppermint ice cream on top, served  with a side of hot fudge.  I commented to the hostess about having inquired at Gibson Girl earlier in the day for it and being told that they were not receiving any this year.  Her reply " we've got it and it's yummy". We ordered the dessert and it was delicious.  The ice cream had bits and pieces of candy cane in it.   Sorry I did not get a picture
> 
> I found a picture that my Dh took
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Big Thunder Ranch BBQ Seasonal dessert with Peppermint ice cream



OOOOOO brownies and peppermint ... one of my favorite flavor combos! 

PHXscuba


----------



## Cheshirecatty

*Sherry*.....

I simply had to giggle at your description of the *"faux"* peppermint ice cream as *"the white stuff with bark in** it"*!!!!!!

I absolutely believe what you found out on Friday from the CM you talked to-----just my *wishful thinking* getting the better of me, in investigating the yummy picture of the Peppermint Brownie.

I am cracking up, that you *know* your REAL peppermint ice cream *so well*, that you can decipher that the ice cream is probably the fake stuff---*that is* *awesome!*

I *hugely admire* a gal who knows(and loves) her ice cream!!!!


----------



## Sherry E

Cheshirecatty said:


> *Sherry*.....
> 
> I simply had to giggle at your description of the *"faux"* peppermint ice cream as *"the white stuff with bark in** it"*!!!!!!
> 
> I absolutely believe what you found out on Friday from the CM you talked to-----just my *wishful thinking* getting the better of me, in investigating the yummy picture of the Peppermint Brownie.
> 
> I am cracking up, that you *know* your REAL peppermint ice cream *so well*, that you can decipher that the ice cream is probably the fake stuff---*that is* *awesome!*
> 
> I *hugely admire* a gal who knows(and loves) her ice cream!!!!



Only the peppermint -- if you were to show me regular chocolate ice cream and Slow Churned chocolate ice cream I don't think I could tell the difference at all.  The real peppermint stuff has a nice pink color to it, while the Impostor Slow Churned ice cream is less pink and a bit more bland against the sharp peppermint candy pieces.  That ice cream on the brownie at the BBQ looks like it could, possibly, be the Slow Churned but I'd probably have to see another photo of it in a different light to be sure.

It is entirely possible that Disney somehow got its hands on some Dreyer's peppermint over the weekend, if enough people asked about it.  It _could_ happen!  Whoever goes out to pick the pumpkins for the Halloween Carnival may also be in charge of going to the nearest stores and clearing the shelves of Peppermint Wonderland!  I would like to believe that happened so that I can get a cone next month!  So I am going to wishfully think right along with you because I want the good stuff to be there!  

I will be curious to see what this ice cream at Ghirardelli is all about -- I suspect it will be the white stuff with bark  or some sort of vanilla ice cream with peppermint sauce drizzled on it, but one never knows.

One good thing I noticed in the mention of Ghirardelli peppermint ice cream on MouseWait is that there is garland (and lights, I think) on the Ghirardelli facade (there is a photo with the post)!  That's new this year, from what I remember.  In recent years the only holiday decor I recall seeing in Pacific Wharf is a wreath above the Pacific Wharf sign.  If there is garland sneaking into other parts of that land, the sky's the limit!  Who knows?  Maybe next we will see some decorations in Condor Flats!!

Anyway, the mystery of this Dreyer's Peppermint Ice Cream continues on...


----------



## mom2rtk

danimaroo said:


> here's just one I got with my new wide-angle lens.



Gorgeous shot! My wide angle lens is packed and ready to totally copy your photo!  Lovely composition!





Sherry E said:


> *Janet -*
> 
> Thank you.  I feel fine today.  It was yesterday that I had a nagging headache but it's all gone now.
> 
> After all of these months your trip is rapidly approaching -- in 3 weeks or so, correct?  I remember when it was far enough away that you hadn't even established where you were going to stay.  It's crazy to think that so many people who joined this thread quite a while back (you, egritz, czmom, Trish/Phoenixrising, Kathy, etc.) are now about to embark on the holiday trips that have been in the works for months.



I know Sherry. I can't believe it's so close. We leave 2 weeks from Wednesday. And now of course I'd sort of like for time to slow down. I know that once it gets here, it's just a short time before it's over. 

I'll PM you my phone number so you can text me while you are there to see if we can meet up.

I LOVE the photos you added today. Katie was just as smitten as I was with that tiny gingerbread cone town. Where exactly is that? I'm going to have some fun photographing that one. I told Katie to expect me to want to spend some time just gazing at it.


----------



## ksromack

mom2rtk said:


> I know Sherry. I can't believe it's so close. We leave 2 weeks from Wednesday. And now of course I'd sort of like for time to slow down. I know that once it gets here, it's just a short time before it's over.
> 
> I'll PM you my phone number so you can text me while you are there to see if we can meet up.
> 
> I LOVE the photos you added today. Katie was just as smitten as I was with that tiny gingerbread cone town. Where exactly is that? I'm going to have some fun photographing that one. I told Katie to expect me to want to spend some time just gazing at it.



I broke out the suitcases today!  Our recent Disney store purchases are washed, folded, and packed!  I cleared all the memory cards on both cameras too.  We leave in 11 days!  What day do you arrive, Janet?


----------



## ashnjam

We are so ready or our trip, we lost power on Sunday night due to storms and are being told it will be back on Saturday. Staying at a hotel (it's weird staying at a hotel while not on vacation) until then because it's freezing in our home. I know others got it worse so we feel fortunate. On the other hand only 18 days left!


----------



## mom2rtk

A quick question for those who have been to Disney already this holiday season...... I have green sequin ears with a red bow. I want a pair of red ones with a green bow for my daughter. Has anyone seen these available at the parks?

I know WDW has a merchandise number you can call to order stuff (they have not been on Disneystore.com). Does DLR have a merchandise order number?


----------



## laurasvwee

mom2rtk said:


> A quick question for those who have been to Disney already this holiday season...... I have green sequin ears with a red bow. I want a pair of red ones with a green bow for my daughter. Has anyone seen these available at the parks?  I know WDW has a merchandise number you can call to order stuff (they have not been on Disneystore.com). Does DLR have a merchandise order number?



I only saw the green with a red bow so far but I spent the day in DCA. I'm hoping to find a cute christmas head band for myself.


----------



## mom2rtk

laurasvwee said:


> I only saw the green with a red bow so far but I spent the day in DCA. I'm hoping to find a cute christmas head band for myself.



Thanks! I think I saw them in a photo someone posted, but I'm guessing that was from a prior year.


----------



## laurasvwee

The Christmas elves where hard at work last night GCH has it's Christmas tree and garland all around HoHoHo



The World of Color was great last night at the end of they release giant snow flakes the size of big balloons. Me and my son had on our glow with show ears so they took us with my DH to special seating area that was very roomy


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

laurasvwee said:
			
		

> The Christmas elves where hard at work last night GCH has it's Christmas tree and garland all around HoHoHo



  Oh I'm so happy to hear the trees are going up early! I'm glad we'll get to enjoy them our entire trip!


----------



## Belle Ella

mom2rtk said:


> A quick question for those who have been to Disney already this holiday season...... I have green sequin ears with a red bow. I want a pair of red ones with a green bow for my daughter. Has anyone seen these available at the parks?
> 
> I know WDW has a merchandise number you can call to order stuff (they have not been on Disneystore.com). Does DLR have a merchandise order number?



Unfortunately, no, there are no red ears with a green bow. It sure would be cute though! The ones we got this year are the same green ones with a red bow. And also, the merchandise guest services phone number is the same for both WDW and DLR. This coming from a stores CM (me), so I hope that helps!


----------



## kirstie101

Thanks for your rain opinion, Sherry! Thats certainly what I'm hoping for


----------



## rentayenta

laurasvwee said:


> The Christmas elves where hard at work last night GCH has it's Christmas tree and garland all around HoHoHo




This makes me happy. I love the GCH tree!


----------



## dreamseeker9

ashnjam said:


> We are so ready or our trip, we lost power on Sunday night due to storms and are being told it will be back on Saturday. Staying at a hotel (it's weird staying at a hotel while not on vacation) until then because it's freezing in our home. I know others got it worse so we feel fortunate. On the other hand only 18 days left!



So sorry to hear you lost power, those storms a few days ago across the Midwest were intense!  I hope you all have a wonderful trip!


----------



## mom2rtk

Belle Ella said:


> Unfortunately, no, there are no red ears with a green bow. It sure would be cute though! The ones we got this year are the same green ones with a red bow. And also, the merchandise guest services phone number is the same for both WDW and DLR. This coming from a stores CM (me), so I hope that helps!



What a big help Jessica! Thanks so much!

Janet





ksromack said:


> I broke out the suitcases today!  Our recent Disney store purchases are washed, folded, and packed!  I cleared all the memory cards on both cameras too.  We leave in 11 days!  What day do you arrive, Janet?



We arrive Wednesday the 4th. Our first day in the parks will be Thursday the 5th. What are your park days?

I need to still reformat all my memory cards and photograph my personal information on each again. I did add a 32GB card to the collection, but I have every faith I can fill them all!

No packing done here yet. But I have a master packing list put together, and all of our information and plans in a book. And my camera gear stays mostly packed all the time.


----------



## ksromack

mom2rtk said:


> We arrive Wednesday the 4th. Our first day in the parks will be Thursday the 5th. What are your park days?
> 
> I need to still reformat all my memory cards and photograph my personal information on each again. I did add a 32GB card to the collection, but I have every faith I can fill them all!
> 
> No packing done here yet. But I have a master packing list put together, and all of our information and plans in a book. And my camera gear stays mostly packed all the time.



By Wednesday we'll be in full park mode . Everyday will be park days although sat and sun we have no reservations or anything planned so we'll fly by the seat of our pants those days!  Monday, Dec 9 we will probably just eat an early breakfast at Surf's Up then head to LAX.


----------



## Disney Liz

So excited that the Grand is all decorated! The tree and garland are just beautiful! We have also seen all the ladies of the View in and out of the Grand and at parks! Just browsed for makeup at Sephora beside Sherry Shepard!


----------



## mrsw94

Disney Liz said:


> So excited that the Grand is all decorated! The tree and garland are just beautiful! We have also seen all the ladies of the View in and out of the Grand and at parks! Just browsed for makeup at Sephora beside Sherry Shepard!



Because I have nothing better to do with my time   I was wondering this morning if they were all staying at the Grand!


----------



## tksbaskets

It's so fun to hear about DISers busily planning for their holiday adventures!  I'm calling tomorrow to get (hopefully) our Fantasmic! Dessert package.  

We are within the 30 day mark now.  That deserves at least one and a face wash with pixie dust


----------



## KCmike

Got back from Disneyland and California last night.  

Highlights:
Christmas was in full swing and we had a blast burning the candle at both ends.  Boy am I tired!!
Christmas parade and fireworks were fantastic.
Saw Billy Hill and the Hillbillies one last time on Saturday but Kirk was off that day which made me sad.
Got to eat at Club 33.  It was great.
Converted another person to Disneyland!
Took so many pics my face hurt at the end of the vacation. 
Crowds were busy but we managed to get everything accomplished.
Kids ate at Steakhouse 55 and gave it two thumbs very high up AGAIN! This was their second time visiting that restaurant.
I really like the Mad T Party in DCA.  I hope they keep the party going for more years to come.  It adds a great ambiance to the park.

Lowlights:
WoC was a letdown.  We love the original.  I think the original is one of the top nighttime shows in all of Disney.  Winter Dreams isn't.
The TV show the View had blocked off most of the Castle and had equipment blocking off parts of the front of the castle.  Bad form Disneyland.  All of this was three days before they even started taping.  Why?
Time really flies at the end of the night when your trying to capture night photography.
Our trip is over.


----------



## twinky

We're hitting our 30-day mark tomorrow, and I'm glad we'll have some time to hear back from everyone's trips.  I was on the fence about WOC, and based on some of the feedback I'm seeing, we may just skip it this time --- the waiting can be such a challenge for the little ones!

Your report reminds me to savor the planning phase, as the actual trip always goes so fast!  One question: Where was Billy Hill playing? The website just says Disneyland Park.

Thanks again for reporting back---very helpful! 



KCmike said:


> Got back from Disneyland and California last night.
> 
> Highlights:
> Christmas was in full swing and we had a blast burning the candle at both ends.  Boy am I tired!!
> Christmas parade and fireworks were fantastic.
> Saw Billy Hill and the Hillbillies one last time on Saturday but Kirk was off that day which made me sad.
> Got to eat at Club 33.  It was great.
> Converted another person to Disneyland!
> Took so many pics my face hurt at the end of the vacation.
> Crowds were busy but we managed to get everything accomplished.
> Kids ate at Steakhouse 55 and gave it two thumbs very high up AGAIN! This was their second time visiting that restaurant.
> I really like the Mad T Party in DCA.  I hope they keep the party going for more years to come.  It adds a great ambiance to the park.
> 
> Lowlights:
> WoC was a letdown.  We love the original.  I think the original is one of the top nighttime shows in all of Disney.  Winter Dreams isn't.
> The TV show the View had blocked off most of the Castle and had equipment blocking off parts of the front of the castle.  Bad form Disneyland.  All of this was three days before they even started taping.  Why?
> Time really flies at the end of the night when your trying to capture night photography.
> Our trip is over.


----------



## KCmike

*twinky*  Billy Hill is still playing back in Big Thunder Ranch area.  They had a special surprise at the end of the show which was kind of neat.  I won't give any spoilers though unless someone really has to know then they can PM me for the info.

Please don't let my opinion take you away from WoC.  You might enjoy it.


----------



## siskaren

KCmike said:


> Please don't let my opinion take you away from WoC.  You might enjoy it.



I saw it online and I liked it.


----------



## mom2rtk

KCmike said:


> Got back from Disneyland and California last night.
> 
> Highlights:
> Christmas was in full swing and we had a blast burning the candle at both ends.  Boy am I tired!!
> Christmas parade and fireworks were fantastic.
> Saw Billy Hill and the Hillbillies one last time on Saturday but Kirk was off that day which made me sad.
> Got to eat at Club 33.  It was great.
> Converted another person to Disneyland!
> Took so many pics my face hurt at the end of the vacation.
> Crowds were busy but we managed to get everything accomplished.
> Kids ate at Steakhouse 55 and gave it two thumbs very high up AGAIN! This was their second time visiting that restaurant.
> I really like the Mad T Party in DCA.  I hope they keep the party going for more years to come.  It adds a great ambiance to the park.
> 
> Lowlights:
> WoC was a letdown.  We love the original.  I think the original is one of the top nighttime shows in all of Disney.  Winter Dreams isn't.
> The TV show the View had blocked off most of the Castle and had equipment blocking off parts of the front of the castle.  Bad form Disneyland.  All of this was three days before they even started taping.  Why?
> Time really flies at the end of the night when your trying to capture night photography.
> Our trip is over.




Yeah! My advance team is back!   I can't wait to hear more and see some photos! 

I'm so sorry you got trapped in that View mess. I agree that's really bad form. And to think people complain so much about the crane putting up lights at WDW every year. I saw the castle photos with the View setup. Oy!

What a bummer about WOC! At least I never saw the original so maybe I'll love this version! Can you share a little though about where you stood, when you got in line, and whether you were happy with your "view".......


----------



## twinky

I'm weighing info from lots of sources (including my mom, who didn't love the original WoC and who I'll be with---we had a bad view the first time). As I mentioned, the biggest factors are my kids, who may be experiencing some jet lag and overall crankiness by that time of night. Queuing up beforehand may also be a challenge. I have to be careful not to overdo it in the planning dept., lest I have a major meltdown (x2) on my hands by 9/10pm (or sooner)...

Again, I appreciate your opinions! That's why I'm here! 



KCmike said:


> *twinky*  Billy Hill is still playing back in Big Thunder Ranch area.  They had a special surprise at the end of the show which was kind of neat.  I won't give any spoilers though unless someone really has to know then they can PM me for the info.
> 
> Please don't let my opinion take you away from WoC.  You might enjoy it.


----------



## beckykarstetter

Two weeks from right now and we should be pulling up to the DLH.  I think that everything is as planned as I want it to be (only a few ADRs, Holiday Tour and Fantasmic Dessert Package) and I'm ready to start thinking about packing.  My three year old keeps telling me he's going to Mickey's house, so I think that he's ready too.  We'll have six days in the park, so should be able to take it nice and easy and go at a toddler's pace.  I don't know what I would have done without this thread helping me every step of the way.  Bless you, Sherry and everybody who contributed their two cents!


----------



## kmedina

Sherry E said:


> Kim --  Thank you!  Remember that if you get in the line for the Jingle Cruise at a time when it is not busy you will miss some of the holiday decorations upstairs.  It's a very mild overlay -- just some little seasonal touches thrown in here and there but nothing major like HMH or IASWH.  Well, making the trek from DLR to Hollywood to go to the El Capitan will take you at least 45 minutes each way, and that is only if there is no traffic.  If there is traffic it is a whole different story.  Is it the El Capitan you specifically want to see, or do you just want to see Frozen?  I am wondering if the theaters in Downtown Disney might be showing Frozen at that point?



 Thanks. I will remember to go upstairs. We waited over 30 minutes last time we were there, so we spent way too much time upstairs. IASW is not a ride I enjoy, but I am looking forward to IASWH. HMH was wonderful. Connor had not stopped talking about the Jungle Cruise, so I know he will love the Jingle Cruise.

   We love El Capitan. The last time we were there was the opening weekend for Brave. Of course, we also went to Disneyland for Connor's first birthday and the opening week of Carsland. I love watching movies there, but the added events with each movie are what make the experience. They did a fantastic live stage show before the movie. When we watched G Force there, the experience was at the mall across the street. It was an obstacle course thing, and Xander loved it. If we were not so close to the theater, I would be fine seeing Frozen anywhere. To me, 45 minutes to an hour is not that bad of a drive. We watch all of the Disney movies in the theater, so I would have watched it whether we went to El Capitan or not.  I just did not want to take away from our Disney time. 

 The solution was to see the movie and get more Disney time.  Rather than driving home midday on the 8th, we are going to stay until the evening at Disneyland (leaving after dinner probably).  Then, we will drive to Hollywood and check into the Roosevelt Hotel for the night. I get to have breakfast at the French Crepe Company. The one at the Farmer's Market is better than the one at the Hollywood and Hiland, but the mall is right near the hotel and theater. We'll go to the mall if we decide to sleep in.  Otherwise, I want to go to the Farmer's Market.    


After the movie, we are going to eat at the new Ghiradelli Soda Fountain.  I am guessing the food will taste better than the old one. Then, we will drive home.  Xander misses an extra day of school that way, but I like this much better. Crap already had the day off as his relaxation day, but I stole his relaxation (oh well).


----------



## Autty40

We're visiting now and our daughter loved the carousel. Is there any kid friendly souvenirs? If so, where are they? Thank you in advance! 
Ps we saw the lighting at IASMWH and it was amazing! I had a mommy moment when she got so excited for the snow!


----------



## the_princess

I can't believe that we are leaving in 11 days!!! And I haven't started packing yet. 
Have any of you done the holiday tour this year? I know it's only been on a few days, but I would like to know how it is this year. We are doing it on the 3rd of Dec


----------



## David in Manassas

CassieScraps said:


> Hi David!
> 
> When I was making reservations for dinner, the CS rep said DL was open until midnight each night I'm there - the 23rd -26th.   I would call customer service to confirm, but that would give you 9 hours of park time on Christmas Day.  I guess it just depends on how everyone feels after the flight and if they can handle the time.  Coming from the east coast, I personally would wait until we arrived at the airport and play it by ear.   Either way, have fun!!



Thanks for all the advice guys....I'm still on the fence.  I moved my WOC Dining package from 12/25 to lunch on 12/26 just in case I decide not to go to the parks on 12/25.  With a 5 1/2 plane ride, getting up early on Christmas morning to go to the airport...I'm not so sure my family can hold up.  I of course will be juiced up on pixie dust so I could go the whole night 

I'm thinking plan B right now and using 12/25 to have early dinner someplace I can get reservations and maybe an AMC movie.  But do you know how hard it going to be for an east coaster to be at the gates of DL and not go in!


----------



## twinky

KCmike said:


> *twinky*  Billy Hill is still playing back in Big Thunder Ranch area.  They had a special surprise at the end of the show which was kind of neat.  I won't give any spoilers though unless someone really has to know then they can PM me for the info.



Another incentive to see them --- thanks!


----------



## BunnieGene

I lurk more than post, but I just sent an email to vacation planning to request a couple of surprises for my husband and I had to share it with someone, lol..it will be our 17th anniversary and we can't wait to return...


----------



## MinnieLovesMickey

Thanks Sherry for posting all of those great holiday photos!  I'm getting more and more excited about our trip in 3 weeks!  

That Duffy just might have to come home with me.  I saw that picture of Duffy and the movie Elf was the first thing I thought of.  I'm excited to see DTD all decked out. DH can't wait to hit the Ghiradelli shop for some peppermint bark.  I tried to get him some at Walmart last week and refused because it doesn't taste the same unless it comes from Disney. 

Oh, and the gingerbread loaf from FFP is a Starbucks creation.  They put candied orange in it this year vs the candied ginger that was in there in the past.


----------



## laurasvwee

Yeah PPH has it's tree and it's beautiful!!!!!


----------



## Phoenixrising

My apologies for not posting here much. Our washer that we purchased 5 1/2 months ago packed it in last week. The good news is that it's under warranty, the bad news is that it's going to take up to 2 more weeks to get the parts for it. So I've been doing alot of handwashing for the kids in prep for the the trips. I've been enjoying the pics, and I leave for Edmonton on Friday, and on Sunday to DL. So much to do and so little time to do it in. I think I'm under control for the trips, but that's subject to change at a moment's notice these days.


----------



## egritz

laurasvwee said:


> Yeah PPH has it's tree and it's beautiful!!!!!



We aren't going until Dec 9th but how awesome that the hotels are getting decorated so early! Very cool for those visiting before Thanksgiving.


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

laurasvwee said:
			
		

> Yeah PPH has it's tree and it's beautiful!!!!!



Is it in the blues again? Any trees up at the DLH? And any pictures to share?


----------



## Sherry E

mom2rtk said:


> I know Sherry. I can't believe it's so close. We leave 2 weeks from Wednesday. And now of course I'd sort of like for time to slow down. I know that once it gets here, it's just a short time before it's over.
> 
> I'll PM you my phone number so you can text me while you are there to see if we can meet up.
> 
> I LOVE the photos you added today. Katie was just as smitten as I was with that tiny gingerbread cone town. Where exactly is that? I'm going to have some fun photographing that one. I told Katie to expect me to want to spend some time just gazing at it.



*Janet -*

I got the PM.  I haven't had a chance to reply yet, but I got it!

The mini-cone holiday display is in the "office" at the Cozy Cone Motel.  When you go to Cars Land and arrive at the Cozy Cone you will see Mater's PhotoPass spot next to a little office.  The gingerbread display is closer to the other side of the office (not Mater's side, in other words).  It's closer to the actual food stands (Popcone, etc.).  The office stays locked so you cannot go inside, but be sure to peer through the glass and look at all of the amazing details inside, one of which is the mini-gingerbread cone town on a table.  Whoever set it up this year moved it closer to the window where most people would be looking at it so it is easier to see the details.




mom2rtk said:


> Thanks! I think I saw them in a photo someone posted, but I'm guessing that was from a prior year.



*Janet --*

I think I'm the someone who posted the photo of the red ears during our Treats and Treasures theme week.  I posted it because I know that ears like that (albeit a different color) are sold each year, and it gives people an idea of what to look for in types of merchandise.





laurasvwee said:


> The Christmas elves where hard at work last night GCH has it's Christmas tree and garland all around HoHoHo
> 
> The World of Color was great last night at the end of they release giant snow flakes the size of big balloons. Me and my son had on our glow with show ears so they took us with my DH to special seating area that was very roomy



*laurasvwee --*

Yay!  I had a strong feeling that the hotel decorations would go up early this year.  For one thing, I've commented about it to Disney (and the Social Media people at Disney know of this specific thread, so that helps to get the word out).  Also, the late Thanksgiving/early start of Hanukkah made me think that Disney would attempt to put those hotel trees up earlier than normal.  I don't think we can expect these early hotel decorations every year, but in years where there is at least a late Thanksgiving I think there is a good chance of it!

I am assuming, though, that Santa and the carolers will not be at the hotels until Thanksgiving and beyond.





kirstie101 said:


> Thanks for your rain opinion, Sherry! Thats certainly what I'm hoping for



*kirstie101 --*

No problem!  When I see 40% chance of rain in the forecast, I kind of think it probably won't happen.  When it gets to 50% I pay more attention.  When it gets to 60% I think there is a fairly good chance of at least a quick, light shower.  When it gets to 70% and above I think it is almost certain it will rain and the rain will probably last for a little while.




Disney Liz said:


> So excited that the Grand is all decorated! The tree and garland are just beautiful! We have also seen all the ladies of the View in and out of the Grand and at parks! Just browsed for makeup at Sephora beside Sherry Shepard!



*Disney Liz --*

That's one of the things I mentioned in regards to _The View_ taping quite a while back.  I was saying that even though it would be a hassle for some folks to deal with, it probably meant that the ladies of the show would be seen at the GCH all week long.  A good opportunity for people-watching!  I am guessing they all had Security with them?

Sherri is actually the one who I think might be the most approachable out of all of the ladies.




KCmike said:


> Got back from Disneyland and California last night.
> 
> Highlights:
> Christmas was in full swing and we had a blast burning the candle at both ends.  Boy am I tired!!
> Christmas parade and fireworks were fantastic.
> Saw Billy Hill and the Hillbillies one last time on Saturday but Kirk was off that day which made me sad.
> Got to eat at Club 33.  It was great.
> Converted another person to Disneyland!
> Took so many pics my face hurt at the end of the vacation.
> Crowds were busy but we managed to get everything accomplished.
> Kids ate at Steakhouse 55 and gave it two thumbs very high up AGAIN! This was their second time visiting that restaurant.
> I really like the Mad T Party in DCA.  I hope they keep the party going for more years to come.  It adds a great ambiance to the park.
> 
> Lowlights:
> WoC was a letdown.  We love the original.  I think the original is one of the top nighttime shows in all of Disney.  Winter Dreams isn't.
> The TV show the View had blocked off most of the Castle and had equipment blocking off parts of the front of the castle.  Bad form Disneyland.  All of this was three days before they even started taping.  Why?
> Time really flies at the end of the night when your trying to capture night photography.
> Our trip is over.



*Mike -*

Thanks for the recap!  I was there on Friday -- maybe we passed each other in the parks and didn't know it!

I feel bad for those folks who may only get to DLR one time and not have a chance to get a scaffolding-free picture in front of the Castle or Partners.  On the other hand, I must admit that this week of filming at DLR has gotten me to watch _The View_.  I doubt that Barbara Walters would have really wanted to go to So Cal and tape anything at DLR, but her bosses at ABC probably insisted on it.  In a way, I'm glad that DLR is now being seen as a real vacation spot by being showcased on a popular show like _The View_.  On the other hand, the equipment is a nuisance for all.





KCmike said:


> *twinky*  Billy Hill is still playing back in Big Thunder Ranch area.  They had a special surprise at the end of the show which was kind of neat.  I won't give any spoilers though unless someone really has to know then they can PM me for the info.
> 
> Please don't let my opinion take you away from WoC.  You might enjoy it.



*Mike --*

Don't worry about spoiling anything.  If people don't want spoilers they can tune out and then tune back in.  That surprise at the end of the Billy Hill show has been mentioned in this thread in the past (and seen in pictures), as well as in other threads (in fact, I just mentioned it in another thread a couple of days ago).  I was going to post my Jingle Jangle Jamboree photos here the other day, but I posted 5 separate installments of photos from Friday (covering different categories) and I thought I'd give everyone a break from my pictures!  I'm sure they would like to see someone else's photos for a change!

So please don't hesitate to reveal details and share your photos, spoilers and all!  If we don't put it all out there, people often end up missing certain little hidden gems or surprises.  It's better to let people know what is there so they can seek it out if they want to (or avoid it if they want to!).





beckykarstetter said:


> Two weeks from right now and we should be pulling up to the DLH.  I think that everything is as planned as I want it to be (only a few ADRs, Holiday Tour and Fantasmic Dessert Package) and I'm ready to start thinking about packing.  My three year old keeps telling me he's going to Mickey's house, so I think that he's ready too.  We'll have six days in the park, so should be able to take it nice and easy and go at a toddler's pace.  I don't know what I would have done without this thread helping me every step of the way.  Bless you, Sherry and everybody who contributed their two cents!



*beckykarstetter -*

I'm so glad this thread has been a helpful tool for you.  I hope you have a wonderful time!  Staying at the DLH should be amazing (one of these days I have to get back there -- it's been years since I actually stayed overnight at the DLH).





kmedina said:


> Thanks. I will remember to go upstairs. We waited over 30 minutes last time we were there, so we spent way too much time upstairs. IASW is not a ride I enjoy, but I am looking forward to IASWH. HMH was wonderful. Connor had not stopped talking about the Jungle Cruise, so I know he will love the Jingle Cruise.
> 
> We love El Capitan. The last time we were there was the opening weekend for Brave. Of course, we also went to Disneyland for Connor's first birthday and the opening week of Carsland. I love watching movies there, but the added events with each movie are what make the experience. They did a fantastic live stage show before the movie. When we watched G Force there, the experience was at the mall across the street. It was an obstacle course thing, and Xander loved it. If we were not so close to the theater, I would be fine seeing Frozen anywhere. To me, 45 minutes to an hour is not that bad of a drive. We watch all of the Disney movies in the theater, so I would have watched it whether we went to El Capitan or not.  I just did not want to take away from our Disney time.
> 
> The solution was to see the movie and get more Disney time.  Rather than driving home midday on the 8th, we are going to stay until the evening at Disneyland (leaving after dinner probably).  Then, we will drive to Hollywood and check into the Roosevelt Hotel for the night. I get to have breakfast at the French Crepe Company. The one at the Farmer's Market is better than the one at the Hollywood and Hiland, but the mall is right near the hotel and theater. We'll go to the mall if we decide to sleep in.  Otherwise, I want to go to the Farmer's Market.
> 
> After the movie, we are going to eat at the new Ghiradelli Soda Fountain.  I am guessing the food will taste better than the old one. Then, we will drive home.  Xander misses an extra day of school that way, but I like this much better. Crap already had the day off as his relaxation day, but I stole his relaxation (oh well).



*Kim --*

If the line for Jingle Cruise is short, you won't be able to go upstairs and see the decor because it will be roped off.  That's why I was kind of disappointed -- I missed seeing some of the decorations upstairs just because I got in a short line.

It would take 45 minutes to one hour to get to L.A./Hollywood only if there was no traffic at all.  So you'd have to time it so that you went when there was no traffic at all.  If you run into traffic it will take a while.  For example, this past Friday it took much, much longer for me to get home because we got stuck in traffic on the freeway.  It wasn't even close to 45 minutes.

If you end up at Farmers Market you'll be in my neighborhood!  Be sure to go next door to The Grove and see the beautiful, enormous tree and festive holiday stuff.  Go to See's Candy and get a free sample!  Go to Sprinkles Cupcakes too!





the_princess said:


> I can't believe that we are leaving in 11 days!!! And I haven't started packing yet.
> Have any of you done the holiday tour this year? I know it's only been on a few days, but I would like to know how it is this year. We are doing it on the 3rd of Dec



*the_princess -*

Good question!  We have not heard about anyone taking the tour this year so far, have we?  I am guessing it's pretty much the same as previous years but it would be good to get a review!




David in Manassas said:


> Thanks for all the advice guys....I'm still on the fence.  I moved my WOC Dining package from 12/25 to lunch on 12/26 just in case I decide not to go to the parks on 12/25.  With a 5 1/2 plane ride, getting up early on Christmas morning to go to the airport...I'm not so sure my family can hold up.  I of course will be juiced up on pixie dust so I could go the whole night
> 
> I'm thinking plan B right now and using 12/25 to have early dinner someplace I can get reservations and maybe an AMC movie.  But do you know how hard it going to be for an east coaster to be at the gates of DL and not go in!



*David in Manassas -*

Maybe you can eat at Storytellers Cafe in the Grand Californian on Christmas?  I like that restaurant anyway, but it might be extra nice on Christmas.  Plus, they have a cute gingerbread house set up near the entrance every year.





BunnieGene said:


> I lurk more than post, but I just sent an email to vacation planning to request a couple of surprises for my husband and I had to share it with someone, lol..it will be our 17th anniversary and we can't wait to return...



*BunnieGene -*

  Have a great anniversary, a great holiday and a great DLR trip!  By the way, whether you're lurking or posting the important thing is that you're following along!





MinnieLovesMickey said:


> Thanks Sherry for posting all of those great holiday photos!  I'm getting more and more excited about our trip in 3 weeks!
> 
> That Duffy just might have to come home with me.  I saw that picture of Duffy and the movie Elf was the first thing I thought of.  I'm excited to see DTD all decked out. DH can't wait to hit the Ghiradelli shop for some peppermint bark.  I tried to get him some at Walmart last week and refused because it doesn't taste the same unless it comes from Disney.
> 
> Oh, and the gingerbread loaf from FFP is a Starbucks creation.  They put candied orange in it this year vs the candied ginger that was in there in the past.



*MinnieLovesMickey --*

You're very welcome!  I'm happy to share photos so people know what to look for and expect.  I hope you have an amazing holiday trip.

That Duffy elf is impossibly cute -- and you're right, it is very _Elf_-like!  (I love that movie!)

I tasted the orange flavor instantly upon biting into the slice o' gingerbread loaf, and the orange kind of took away from the gingerbread flavor.  I sort of wish they would sell a straight gingerbread loaf without that candied orange.





laurasvwee said:


> Yeah PPH has it's tree and it's beautiful!!!!!



*laurasvwee --*

Yay!  I love that PPH tree -- it is especially striking in person, would you agree?  I'm glad the hotel trees are going up.  Now we just have to wait for Santa to appear at the hotels!  Disney advertises the "entire resort" or "whole resort" as being decorated (including the hotels), so they should get the hotels ready when they get the parks ready if they are going to advertise it.



Phoenixrising said:


> My apologies for not posting here much. Our washer that we purchased 5 1/2 months ago packed it in last week. The good news is that it's under warranty, the bad news is that it's going to take up to 2 more weeks to get the parts for it. So I've been doing alot of handwashing for the kids in prep for the the trips. I've been enjoying the pics, and I leave for Edmonton on Friday, and on Sunday to DL. So much to do and so little time to do it in. I think I'm under control for the trips, but that's subject to change at a moment's notice these days.



*Trish --*

I hate it when sudden, unexpected stressors and/or expenses pop up right before a trip is about to happen.  It's hard to look forward to it and get in vacation mode when you have other things to deal with.

I hope you have a great time on your trip!


----------



## mom2rtk

Sherry E said:


> *Janet -*
> 
> I got the PM.  I haven't had a chance to reply yet, but I got it!
> 
> The mini-cone holiday display is in the "office" at the Cozy Cone Motel.  When you go to Cars Land and arrive at the Cozy Cone you will see Mater's PhotoPass spot next to a little office.  The gingerbread display is closer to the other side of the office (not Mater's side, in other words).  It's closer to the actual food stands (Popcone, etc.).  The office stays locked so you cannot go inside, but be sure to peer through the glass and look at all of the amazing details inside, one of which is the mini-gingerbread cone town on a table.  Whoever set it up this year moved it closer to the window where most people would be looking at it so it is easier to see the details.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Janet --*
> 
> I think I'm the someone who posted the photo of the red ears during our Treats and Treasures theme week.  I posted it because I know that ears like that (albeit a different color) are sold each year, and it gives people an idea of what to look for in types of merchandise.



Thanks Sherry! No hurry. I still have 2 weeks before we leave.  I appreciate the info on where to be sure and find the mini cone village!

And no problem on the photo. I was pretty sure it was from a prior year and am glad you post that stuff as we are all waiting around to see what unfolds this year. I just didn't want to hunt down a pair somewhere else only to find them in the parks when I arrive. I ended up ordering a pair from someone in the UK. The down side is that with international shipping they might not make it in time. I'm just crossing my fingers and hoping the postal gods are smiling upon me! 


Oh.... and the PPH tree doesn't exist until someone posts a picture of it! 

I'm hoping it's in blues again. I just love blue for Christmas! 





Sherry E said:


> *the_princess -*
> 
> Good question!  We have not heard about anyone taking the tour this year so far, have we?  I am guessing it's pretty much the same as previous years but it would be good to get a review!



I guess I'm hoping for too much in crossing my fingers that the squeeze a trip on the Jingle Cruise into this year's tour?  A girl can dream, right?


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

I have not taken the holiday tour yet this year, but we do have it scheduled for Wed next week! I will try to update during my trip on it.  We leave on Sunday!!


----------



## laurasvwee

DisneyJamieCA said:


> Is it in the blues again? Any trees up at the DLH? And any pictures to share?



Yep blues and green with star fish and shells. The Santa chair is there but no signs of Santa  coming any time soon.


----------



## rentayenta

Thank you for the Billy Hill info. Looks like we'll have to try and squeeze seeing him in one more time.


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

laurasvwee said:


> Yep blues and green with star fish and shells. The Santa chair is there but no signs of Santa  coming any time soon.



Thanks. My girls have blue Christmas dresses this year and I'm thinking of bringing them down and trying to get some pictures in front of the tree. So not having Santa there yet actually helps me


----------



## the_princess

mom2rtk said:


> I guess I'm hoping for too much in crossing my fingers that the squeeze a trip on the Jingle Cruise into this year's tour?  A girl can dream, right?



My fear is that they do Jingle Cruise instead of one of the others :-( So if anyone knows anything about this years holiday tour, please do tell


----------



## the_princess

DisneyJamieCA said:


> I have not taken the holiday tour yet this year, but we do have it scheduled for Wed next week! I will try to update during my trip on it.  We leave on Sunday!!



That would be great. We leave next sunday


----------



## mom2rtk

the_princess said:


> My fear is that they do Jingle Cruise instead of one of the others :-( So if anyone knows anything about this years holiday tour, please do tell



Oh man.... don't even THINK that!


----------



## laurasvwee

We did the jingle cruise yesterday and it was just ok in my book. The line got up to a 25 minute wait. We did go upstairs and see all of the decor up there too.


----------



## Phoenixrising

It's annoying more than anything regarding the washer. When the last one went, I had just caught up on all the laundry. DH is going to have to hit the laundromat to do his washing tonight. At least I had all the clothes packed for the trip before it went. I'm still focused on the trip, but am ready to get even with DH over the weight of the wedding gifts we bought the happy couple. Still trying to find creative ways to stuff it all into the carryons, along with paper, ribbon, tape, etc to wrap them once we arrive in Edmonton. All I can say it will be a weight off my shoulders once we deliver the gifts to the happy couple (literally!!).


----------



## tksbaskets

I just booked our Fantasmic! Dessert Premiere viewing package.  I'm thinking I'd better just not mention to the DH how much each ticket is but just enjoy not waiting for hours for a good viewing spot.


----------



## momtothreeinfinity

^^^ YUM YUM  - I'm so excited to book ours - looking forward to the treat


----------



## aidensmom31

I called today to ask a question about the tour and in the information I was given the attractions you get to go on are still HMH and IASWH.  Cant wait to book mine in the next couple days


----------



## rentayenta

tksbaskets said:


> I just booked our Fantasmic! Dessert Premiere viewing package.  I'm thinking I'd better just not mention to the DH how much each ticket is but just enjoy not waiting for hours for a good viewing spot.





 How much _is_ it? You've got me thinking.


----------



## KCmike

****Janet****  We got fastpasses around 9:15am and got the blue section.  My morning for DCA went a little something like this....
I got fastpasses for WoC.  They had two lines going.  One for Annual Passholders who had a special viewing of the early show and another line for everyone else.  Annual passholder line was all the way back in the Carthay Circle hub area!  Crazy!  I thought initially that this was the main line but a CM finally came around telling everyone there was two lines.  The other line was much shorter.
From the that point I went over to get fastpasses for RSR.  The line was almost to Animation Academy when we went in so I decided to make the judgement call to head over for WoC.  Good decision! 
So when I went back for RSR the line was in front of Carthay Circle.  We ended up with passes for 2pm to 3pm.
From there I went and got fast passes for Soarin'.  When you get fast passes for RSR your allowed to hold another fast pass to something else.  So I had WoC, RSR, and Soarin'!!!!!  I was rocking it.

From there I told my wife we had to do the Carthay Circle Tour which is free at 10:30 each morning.  It was a very interesting and short tour.  It lasted 15 minutes and was alot of fun.  More importantly it gave me a chance to get some great photographs inside of Carthay Circle which was empty except for other people on the tour (which was about 12 of us).

To answer what time I lined up we ended up going about 9:30pm to lineup.  They moved us to the back of the bridge up by Ariel's Grotto restaurant and then herded us back down into the blue section.  I ended up right in the middle of the section with my family.  Straight on view.  I have seen it from this area before and from the front railing.  I personally think that the middle blue section and just to the left of that (stage left) is the ideal spot.  If your seeing it more than once and have the opportunity everyone should try the front of the railing to just get the wow factor.  Warning though you will get wet, very wet!  Be careful on camera/video equipment from the railing. 

Alot more happened in the trip and I will start sharing some photographs closer the to the weekend.  Work has been incredibly busy and I have some time off coming up Friday.  I need to load the pics and tweak them just a bit I'm guessing.

Hope this helps!


----------



## PHXscuba

tksbaskets said:


> It's so fun to hear about DISers busily planning for their holiday adventures!  I'm calling tomorrow to get (hopefully) our Fantasmic! Dessert package.
> 
> We are within the 30 day mark now.  That deserves at least one and a face wash with pixie dust



Definitely worth a pixie-dust facial when you have less than a month to go!!  (Does that take away wrinkles? )


PHXscuba


----------



## tksbaskets

rentayenta said:


> How much _is_ it? You've got me thinking.



$60 per adult.  I wanted to classify our twins as kids but at 22 that's pushing it.  We get a dessert tray and a beverage of our choice   I was told we can stay in our seats and view the fireworks too.  We got reservations for the 9 pm show.  The Castmember told me to check in at 5 and then return at 8:30.



PHXscuba said:


> Definitely worth a pixie-dust facial when you have less than a month to go!!  (Does that take away wrinkles? )
> PHXscuba



I hope so!  That would be great.  Thanks for the big smile *PHXscub*a!


----------



## Priory

Has anyone been to an AP winter dreams showing yet? Do they give you the ornament when you sign up in the morning or when you see the show at night?


----------



## Sherry E

Priory said:


> Has anyone been to an AP winter dreams showing yet? Do they give you the ornament when you sign up in the morning or when you see the show at night?



*Priory --*

This past Friday Liza/funatdisney got a blue ornament.  Hopefully she will pop in and explain more but when I met back up with her later on, she showed the ornament to me.  She got it when she signed up, showed her AP and/or got a Fast Pass.  We never even saw the show, and I didn't get the ornament because I went into DCA later in the day -- when (I think) they were already gone.  I don't know if that's how it works every day, though.



KCmike said:


> ****Janet****  We got fastpasses around 9:15am and got the blue section.  My morning for DCA went a little something like this....
> I got fastpasses for WoC.  They had two lines going.  One for Annual Passholders who had a special viewing of the early show and another line for everyone else.  Annual passholder line was all the way back in the Carthay Circle hub area!  Crazy!  I thought initially that this was the main line but a CM finally came around telling everyone there was two lines.  The other line was much shorter.
> From the that point I went over to get fastpasses for RSR.  The line was almost to Animation Academy when we went in so I decided to make the judgement call to head over for WoC.  Good decision!
> So when I went back for RSR the line was in front of Carthay Circle.  We ended up with passes for 2pm to 3pm.
> From there I went and got fast passes for Soarin'.  When you get fast passes for RSR your allowed to hold another fast pass to something else.  So I had WoC, RSR, and Soarin'!!!!!  I was rocking it.
> 
> *From there I told my wife we had to do the Carthay Circle Tour which is free at 10:30 each morning.  It was a very interesting and short tour.  It lasted 15 minutes and was alot of fun.  More importantly it gave me a chance to get some great photographs inside of Carthay Circle which was empty except for other people on the tour (which was about 12 of us).*
> 
> To answer what time I lined up we ended up going about 9:30pm to lineup.  They moved us to the back of the bridge up by Ariel's Grotto restaurant and then herded us back down into the blue section.  I ended up right in the middle of the section with my family.  Straight on view.  I have seen it from this area before and from the front railing.  I personally think that the middle blue section and just to the left of that (stage left) is the ideal spot.  If your seeing it more than once and have the opportunity everyone should try the front of the railing to just get the wow factor.  Warning though you will get wet, very wet!  Be careful on camera/video equipment from the railing.
> 
> Alot more happened in the trip and I will start sharing some photographs closer the to the weekend.  Work has been incredibly busy and I have some time off coming up Friday.  I need to load the pics and tweak them just a bit I'm guessing.
> 
> Hope this helps!



*Mike --*

Free Carthay Circle tour???  How has this escaped me?  Do you just walk up and ask for a tour at 10:30, or do you call in advance -- or what happens?  I need to do that in December so I can get in there and see this year's gingerbread house (which I missed last year).

Also, I have my first Club 33 visit coming up in a couple of weeks too, so I will be eager to read your further thoughts on that (since you were a first-timer to the Club as well)!


----------



## Priory

Thanks Sherry! I just noticed the thread about this event was on page one (oops...) so I asked in there as well.


----------



## ksromack

KCmike said:


> Got back from Disneyland and California last night.
> 
> Got to eat at Club 33.  It was great.
> 
> Kids ate at Steakhouse 55 and gave it two thumbs very high up AGAIN!
> 
> Lowlights:
> WoC was a letdown.  We love the original.  I think the original is one of the top nighttime shows in all of Disney.  Winter Dreams isn't.


How exciting to eat at Club 33!  In regards to Steakhouse 55 we will probably do a breakfast there....looks yummy for a reasonable price too!

We watched WoC on our smart TV and since I have never seen the regular WoC I was satisfied with the Winter Dreams.



mom2rtk said:


> Yeah! My advance team is back!   I can't wait to hear more and see some photos!
> 
> What a bummer about WOC! At least I never saw the original so maybe I'll love this version! Can you share a little though about where you stood, when you got in line, and whether you were happy with your "view".......



There were some parts that I thought were really cute.....



Phoenixrising said:


> My apologies for not posting here much. Our washer that we purchased 5 1/2 months ago packed it in last week. The good news is that it's under warranty, the bad news is that it's going to take up to 2 more weeks to get the parts for it. So I've been doing alot of handwashing for the kids in prep for the the trips. I've been enjoying the pics, and I leave for Edmonton on Friday, and on Sunday to DL. So much to do and so little time to do it in. I think I'm under control for the trips, but that's subject to change at a moment's notice these days.



OMGosh....that is really a bummer.  No fun spending vacation money on grown up necessities.  



DisneyJamieCA said:


> I have not taken the holiday tour yet this year, but we do have it scheduled for Wed next week! I will try to update during my trip on it.  We leave on Sunday!!



I'm excited for our tour on Dec 1st.  I'm excited to hear about yours!



tksbaskets said:


> I just booked our Fantasmic! Dessert Premiere viewing package.  I'm thinking I'd better just not mention to the DH how much each ticket is but just enjoy not waiting for hours for a good viewing spot.



I didn't tell dh at first but then broke the news....didn't phase him in the slightest.  



aidensmom31 said:


> I called today to ask a question about the tour and in the information I was given the attractions you get to go on are still HMH and IASWH.  Cant wait to book mine in the next couple days



Really looking forward to this tour!


----------



## pattyduke34

OMG!  I leave in the morning...I am soooo excited!!


----------



## ksromack

KCmike said:


> From there I told my wife we had to do the Carthay Circle Tour which is free at 10:30 each morning.  It was a very interesting and short tour.  It lasted 15 minutes and was alot of fun.  More importantly it gave me a chance to get some great photographs inside of Carthay Circle which was empty except for other people on the tour (which was about 12 of us).
> 
> To answer what time I lined up we ended up going about 9:30pm to lineup.  They moved us to the back of the bridge up by Ariel's Grotto restaurant and then herded us back down into the blue section.  I ended up right in the middle of the section with my family.  Straight on view.  I have seen it from this area before and from the front railing.  I personally think that the middle blue section and just to the left of that (stage left) is the ideal spot.  If your seeing it more than once and have the opportunity everyone should try the front of the railing to just get the wow factor.  Warning though you will get wet, very wet!  Be careful on camera/video equipment from the railing.
> 
> Alot more happened in the trip and I will start sharing some photographs closer the to the weekend.  Work has been incredibly busy and I have some time off coming up Friday.  I need to load the pics and tweak them just a bit I'm guessing.
> 
> Hope this helps!



Carthay Circle Tour?    We are eating an early lunch there in 2 weeks...perhaps this would be a good time for this tour 

I'm so lost in regards to the WoC.  We have the lunch package but I plan to stand in the section for AG reserved section since it's closer.  Hoping we'll be able to catch this show another time from maybe further back to take it all in.  Is that why you suppose some CMs will say that the Carthay Circle reserved viewing area is the "best", because it's further back?  

Anxious to see your photos and hear of your tales, and what do you know....I'm off friday 




pattyduke34 said:


> OMG!  I leave in the morning...I am soooo excited!!



This is very exciting!


----------



## Sherry E

Have a great time, *pattyduke34*!


​

*I had been waiting to see if word of who this year's Candlelight Processional/Ceremony narrator is would leak out since the schedule is back to the 2-night event with invitation-only seating.  The Ceremony is fast approaching and I'd heard nothing.  Traditionally there has been one narrator for the 2-night event, while last year's 20 nights had many narrators.

Today I read on another site that the unofficial, not-yet-confirmed-or-announced narrators (plural) are Blair Underwood and Kurt Russell.  (Maybe this rumor has been out there for a while and I am just now hearing it?)  If this is true, and if Kurt is the narrator on my night - jackpot!!!!  He was the narrator I wanted to see last year -- he was my first choice out of all of the ones on the roster in 2012 -- but I didn't win the AP seating lottery and I changed my trip dates, so I "ended up with" Lou Diamond Phillips instead.  LDP did a perfectly lovely job, but to see an actual Disney legend narrate would be that much sweeter.  

So I am crossing my fingers that (A) the rumored CP narrators turn out to be accurate; and (B) that Kurt Russell narrates on my CP night.  No offense to Blair Underwood -- I like him too, but he is not part of Disney history!

*


----------



## momtothreeinfinity

Crossing my fingers it's Kurt Russell for you Sherry E


----------



## ksromack

I swore I asked this before but I can't find my post....so I very likely dreamed the whole thing.....

What mode of transportation is everyone using to get from airport to hotel?  I'm still on the fence.  It's just hubby and I from LAX.  I have a coupon for $5 off using Disneyland Express and it states no reservation required and since I can't find a coupon code on the coupon I can't make a reservation anyway.  Is it fairly easy to find it once we get our luggage?  I've read you just follow the overhead green signs.


----------



## Sherry E

momtothreeinfinity said:


> Crossing my fingers it's Kurt Russell for you Sherry E



*momtothreeinfinity -*

Thank you!  I hope the rumor is true.  I had been debating on whether or not I would deal with standing for the CP this year -- last year I think I was spoiled because I ended up with a seat both times, even though I didn't win the AP lottery.  I got very lucky.  However, since this year's CP is back to the normal schedule, I won't get a seat and I would have to stand and watch.

So I was asking myself, who would I stand and watch?  I loved the CP enough to see it twice last year but again, I had seats.  For me to stand in a crowd around Town Square, it would have to be someone of Disney acting/history/legend-caliber...or Disneyland Superfan John Stamos!

So I would stand to watch Dick Van Dyke... or Tom Hanks... or Julie Andrews (she would be great as a narrator, I think)... or Jodie Foster... or Kurt Russell... or... or... well, you get the point.  Disney legends!


----------



## rentayenta

tksbaskets said:


> $60 per adult.  I wanted to classify our twins as kids but at 22 that's pushing it.  We get a dessert tray and a beverage of our choice   I was told we can stay in our seats and view the fireworks too.  We got reservations for the 9 pm show.  The Castmember told me to check in at 5 and then return at 8:30.




I think they're kids. They're _your_ kids.  Time is money. I think it's worth every penny. Have fun!


----------



## dtnrhi

We were supposed to be leaving to DLR in 23 days with my cousins. Three families for a total of 15 people. One family was just informed today their move-in date for their new house has been moved up, and they probably won't make it now. In the other family, my cousin had to make a trip to the ER earlier today for the removal of her appendix. Even if she heals in time, their Disney fund was probably just drained entirely.

Luckily, in my foresight of planning the trip for everyone, I did NOT do advance payment for hotel rooms to save another $25 a family, and NO park tickets have been bought (for anyone besides MY family, but they were purchased in May). I had a feeling something was going to come up because everything has been going a little _too_ good lately, and I appear to be correct. lol

I'm just kind of bummed because I had a lot of cool photo ideas for our group. I went to a local Dollar Tree and got Disney Santa Hats (found here  for our entire group. That was supposed to make for a cool photo in front of the trees and castle. Also, my cousin and I had plans to see WOC WD (we're a little obsessed with WOC) and I am deflated that I may have to watch it with my own family that doesn't enjoy it nearly as much as I do.

A trip to Disney is still a trip to Disney, but it won't be the same without everyone else there. I'm sure it will still be great, but I'm still disappointed.


----------



## egritz

ksromack said:


> I swore I asked this before but I can't find my post....so I very likely dreamed the whole thing.....
> 
> What mode of transportation is everyone using to get from airport to hotel?  I'm still on the fence.  It's just hubby and I from LAX.  I have a coupon for $5 off using Disneyland Express and it states no reservation required and since I can't find a coupon code on the coupon I can't make a reservation anyway.  Is it fairly easy to find it once we get our luggage?  I've read you just follow the overhead green signs.



For just 2 adults I would do the Super Shuttle, unless you are staying on site at DL, PPH, or GC, the Super Shuttle will probably be quicker (we've always found it to be quicker than the few times we did the DL Express....mind you we've only flown to John Wayne/Orange County, but I imagine it would be the same for LAX).  The only reason we don't do the Super Shuttle now is we have a toddler who needs a car seat.


----------



## tksbaskets

*Sherry* I'll keep my fingers crossed that Kurt is the narrator when you see the CP.  

We saw Gary Sinese last year at EPCOT and he was my #1 choice.  It was on Christmas Day too.  One of the best memories of the trip.  _(Being that I was pretty ill the entire time there weren't a lot of other great ones for me)_  Hoping for much better health this year at DL.



rentayenta said:


> I think they're kids. They're _your_ kids.  Time is money. I think it's worth every penny. Have fun!



Exactly!  I like the way you think.


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

ksromack said:


> I swore I asked this before but I can't find my post....so I very likely dreamed the whole thing.....  What mode of transportation is everyone using to get from airport to hotel?  I'm still on the fence.  It's just hubby and I from LAX.  I have a coupon for $5 off using Disneyland Express and it states no reservation required and since I can't find a coupon code on the coupon I can't make a reservation anyway.  Is it fairly easy to find it once we get our luggage?  I've read you just follow the overhead green signs.



We are taking the DLE from LAX to the DLH. There are 7 of us and I didn't want to deal with car seats and the like, so this seemed like the easiest for us.


----------



## kmedina

Sherry E said:


> Have a great time, pattyduke34!   I had been waiting to see if word of who this year's Candlelight Processional/Ceremony narrator is would leak out since the schedule is back to the 2-night event with invitation-only seating.  The Ceremony is fast approaching and I'd heard nothing.  Traditionally there has been one narrator for the 2-night event, while last year's 20 nights had many narrators.  Today I read on another site that the unofficial, not-yet-confirmed-or-announced narrators (plural) are Blair Underwood and Kurt Russell.  (Maybe this rumor has been out there for a while and I am just now hearing it?)  If this is true, and if Kurt is the narrator on my night - jackpot!!!!  He was the narrator I wanted to see last year -- he was my first choice out of all of the ones on the roster in 2012 -- but I didn't win the AP seating lottery and I changed my trip dates, so I "ended up with" Lou Diamond Phillips instead.  LDP did a perfectly lovely job, but to see an actual Disney legend narrate would be that much sweeter.  So I am crossing my fingers that (A) the rumored CP narrators turn out to be accurate; and (B) that Kurt Russell narrates on my CP night.  No offense to Blair Underwood -- I like him too, but he is not part of Disney history!



That would be fantastic, Sherry. I love Kurt Russell. I watched Tombstone over and over again, because he was that good on it.  Val Kilmer was pretty fantastic too.  

 How do you sign up for the AP seating lottery? I might actually watch if we got a seat.

I like the Grove too. We have discussed it more and think just dining at the mall will be best. We'll hit up the Farmer's Market next time. Thanks for the tips.


----------



## Tinker74

Hi guys. If I want to book the holiday tour for Christmas eve, do I call up on the 24th of this month? Do I pay upfront? 
Also can anyone please give me the correct phone number to call to book this, and what time does the phoneline open? 8am?

Thanks ...Iam a total newb to Disneyland!


----------



## the_princess

Tinker74 said:


> Hi guys. If I want to book the holiday tour for Christmas eve, do I call up on the 24th of this month? Do I pay upfront? Also can anyone please give me the correct phone number to call to book this, and what time does the phoneline open? 8am?  Thanks ...Iam a total newb to Disneyland!



You can book it 30 days before, so yeah that would be the 24th. You pay upfront and get a reservation number. I just called the number on the tour page.


----------



## Gisele

714-781-TOUR (8687)


https://disneyland.disney.go.com/events-tours/holiday-time-at-disneyland/


----------



## amylew

Tinker74 said:


> Hi guys. If I want to book the holiday tour for Christmas eve, do I call up on the 24th of this month? Do I pay upfront? Also can anyone please give me the correct phone number to call to book this, and what time does the phoneline open? 8am?  Thanks ...Iam a total newb to Disneyland!



Also, if you have AAA or an AP, there's a 20% discount. The phone line opens at 7am, but if you call 30 days out, the tour for your day won't be loaded in their system until 8am. If you call too early, they'll ask you to call back. I called exactly 30 days out at 7:55. The guy took all my info, payment, etc., and by the time it was 8, I was booked and ready to go.


----------



## ksromack

dtnrhi said:


> We were supposed to be leaving to DLR in 23 days with my cousins. Three families for a total of 15 people. One family was just informed today their move-in date for their new house has been moved up, and they probably won't make it now. In the other family, my cousin had to make a trip to the ER earlier today for the removal of her appendix. Even if she heals in time, their Disney fund was probably just drained entirely.
> 
> Luckily, in my foresight of planning the trip for everyone, I did NOT do advance payment for hotel rooms to save another $25 a family, and NO park tickets have been bought (for anyone besides MY family, but they were purchased in May). I had a feeling something was going to come up because everything has been going a little _too_ good lately, and I appear to be correct. lol
> 
> I'm just kind of bummed because I had a lot of cool photo ideas for our group. I went to a local Dollar Tree and got Disney Santa Hats (found here  for our entire group. That was supposed to make for a cool photo in front of the trees and castle. Also, my cousin and I had plans to see WOC WD (we're a little obsessed with WOC) and I am deflated that I may have to watch it with my own family that doesn't enjoy it nearly as much as I do.
> 
> A trip to Disney is still a trip to Disney, but it won't be the same without everyone else there. I'm sure it will still be great, but I'm still disappointed.



That is a shame that your plans with a big group have changed and I imagine that it 's way worse for those who are unable to go now 



DisneyJamieCA said:


> We are taking the DLE from LAX to the DLH. There are 7 of us and I didn't want to deal with car seats and the like, so this seemed like the easiest for us.



Have you booked and paid for this in advance then?  Or are you just nabbing it when you get to the airport?


----------



## mom2rtk

egritz said:


> For just 2 adults I would do the Super Shuttle, unless you are staying on site at DL, PPH, or GC, the Super Shuttle will probably be quicker (we've always found it to be quicker than the few times we did the DL Express....mind you we've only flown to John Wayne/Orange County, but I imagine it would be the same for LAX).  The only reason we don't do the Super Shuttle now is we have a toddler who needs a car seat.



We are flying into SNA. Is it hard to find the Super Shuttle? Do I need to reserve in advance?


----------



## ksromack

mom2rtk said:


> We are flying into SNA. Is it hard to find the Super Shuttle? Do I need to reserve in advance?



When I priced super shuttle and DE they were about a $ or 2 different.  Then I found a coupon online for $5 off a one way OR round trip ride.  So I printed 2 of them   I want to say it was from the Anaheim convention bureau or something.  I figured one way trip would be better because we would be starting at HoJo and leaving from PPH.  We don't get in until 7:35 pm at LAX and I know that first night will be a total waste (because that's 9:35pm OUR time)....


----------



## Tinker74

Thanks guys!



...does the adr line open at 8am?


----------



## egritz

mom2rtk said:


> We are flying into SNA. Is it hard to find the Super Shuttle? Do I need to reserve in advance?



Not required but I always reserved so that they knew I was coming. They are easy to find too, in the same general area as the DLE at SNA, not sure about LAX.



ksromack said:


> Have you booked and paid for this in advance then?  Or are you just nabbing it when you get to the airport?



For both SS & DLE I always booked in advance (you don't have to), though with the DLE unless it is part of a package (i.e. from Southwest) you just pay when you arrive at the DLH (first stop always, which can take a while).

I think last time we used the DLE was June 2012 and it took around 90 -120minutes to get to our hotel (Fairfield Marriott) from SNA. Compair that with Super Shuttle I think the worst we ever experienced was 60 minutes, best was about 30. 

With the DLE it is a full size Tour Bus so it waits for 30 minutes or so to try and fill up before it leaves the airport, then add the waiting time for everyone to pay at the DLH, then drive around to all the different drop off hotels, it just can add up and be really long especially if your hotel is at the tail end of the drop-offs, which always seems to happen for us (which sucks when you have tired children with you!) 

This time we are splurging and doing a private car. It is $155 roundtrip from SNA for 5 of us, including a car seat for my toddler & a stop at a grocery store, and includes tip (though knowing me I'll tip additional). I think it ends up being appx $50-$60 more than the DLE would have cost us, but it will be MUCH quicker, plus with the grocery store stop it is money well spent. We reserved that through DK's Livery Service. It will be nice not having to leave our hotel until 1:30 for our 4pm flight, vs probably around noon if we were using the DLE or SS (accounting for other stops) -- more time in DL that morning!


----------



## mom2rtk

egritz said:


> Not required but I always reserved so that they knew I was coming. They are easy to find too, in the same general area as the DLE at SNA, not sure about LAX.
> 
> 
> 
> For both SS & DLE I always booked in advance (you don't have to), though with the DLE unless it is part of a package (i.e. from Southwest) you just pay when you arrive at the DLH (first stop always, which can take a while).
> 
> I think last time we used the DLE was June 2012 and it took around 90 -120minutes to get to our hotel (Fairfield Marriott) from SNA. Compair that with Super Shuttle I think the worst we ever experienced was 60 minutes, best was about 30.
> 
> With the DLE it is a full size Tour Bus so it waits for 30 minutes or so to try and fill up before it leaves the airport, then add the waiting time for everyone to pay at the DLH, then drive around to all the different drop off hotels, it just can add up and be really long especially if your hotel is at the tail end of the drop-offs, which always seems to happen for us (which sucks when you have tired children with you!)
> 
> This time we are splurging and doing a private car. It is $155 roundtrip from SNA for 5 of us, including a car seat for my toddler & a stop at a grocery store, and includes tip (though knowing me I'll tip additional). I think it ends up being appx $50-$60 more than the DLE would have cost us, but it will be MUCH quicker, plus with the grocery store stop it is money well spent. We reserved that through DK's Livery Service. It will be nice not having to leave our hotel until 1:30 for our 4pm flight, vs probably around noon if we were using the DLE or SS (accounting for other stops) -- more time in DL that morning!



Thanks! I'll probably book SS for our arrival. I'm thinking of taking a taxi back on our last day.  We're trying to eat Surf's Up that morning before leaving for our 12:40 flight. I think our ADR is at 8. Hopefully that leaves enough time.







KCmike said:


> ****Janet****  We got fastpasses around 9:15am and got the blue section.  My morning for DCA went a little something like this....
> I got fastpasses for WoC.  They had two lines going.  One for Annual Passholders who had a special viewing of the early show and another line for everyone else.  Annual passholder line was all the way back in the Carthay Circle hub area!  Crazy!  I thought initially that this was the main line but a CM finally came around telling everyone there was two lines.  The other line was much shorter.
> From the that point I went over to get fastpasses for RSR.  The line was almost to Animation Academy when we went in so I decided to make the judgement call to head over for WoC.  Good decision!
> So when I went back for RSR the line was in front of Carthay Circle.  We ended up with passes for 2pm to 3pm.
> From there I went and got fast passes for Soarin'.  When you get fast passes for RSR your allowed to hold another fast pass to something else.  So I had WoC, RSR, and Soarin'!!!!!  I was rocking it.
> 
> From there I told my wife we had to do the Carthay Circle Tour which is free at 10:30 each morning.  It was a very interesting and short tour.  It lasted 15 minutes and was alot of fun.  More importantly it gave me a chance to get some great photographs inside of Carthay Circle which was empty except for other people on the tour (which was about 12 of us).
> 
> To answer what time I lined up we ended up going about 9:30pm to lineup.  They moved us to the back of the bridge up by Ariel's Grotto restaurant and then herded us back down into the blue section.  I ended up right in the middle of the section with my family.  Straight on view.  I have seen it from this area before and from the front railing.  I personally think that the middle blue section and just to the left of that (stage left) is the ideal spot.  If your seeing it more than once and have the opportunity everyone should try the front of the railing to just get the wow factor.  Warning though you will get wet, very wet!  Be careful on camera/video equipment from the railing.
> 
> Alot more happened in the trip and I will start sharing some photographs closer the to the weekend.  Work has been incredibly busy and I have some time off coming up Friday.  I need to load the pics and tweak them just a bit I'm guessing.
> 
> Hope this helps!



Thanks so much for the blow by blow on that Mike!

You really have given me some helpful information. I have been convinced I want a yellow FP, which is a little trickier since those don't get distributed until the blue ones are gone.

We have 2 nights available to see WOC. Friday 12/6 or Monday 12/9. Friday 12/6 works MUCH better for us, an we'll be in DCA until mid-afternoon so I thought we'd be better able to get a yellow FP.

Well..... new wrench in the works. WOC is at 9 and 10:15. I won't make it until 10:15. With the time change and us being at the parks all day (EE on) I'll be falling over asleep by then. So it has to be 9 PM. Well, I'm just figuring out this AP LTM thing. I thought the AP holders got into the show, but the GP was admitted too. From what I'm reading, that's not the case? If so, then that really ticks me off, as it is listed on the general DL calendar. So it appears that takes 12/6 off the table for us.

So somehow we'll have to get the FP we want from DCA on 12/9 even though we're doing DL that day. That's a lot trickier if we want yellow. So I'm back to maybe making the best of blue.  I don't know the area well enough to know where you were standing. Can you look at the map below and tell me what number is closest to where you were watching?




Paradise Park Map and Surounding Areas 8.10.10 by crazycoasterider, on Flickr

I'm really ticked off that instead of getting something extra in the parks for LTM that week, I apparently get less.

Our latest plan had been to actually try and watch on both the 6th and the 9th. (once down front from the wet zone, the other from whatever spot we chose from blue or yellow). So much for that.


----------



## Sherry E

*For those who are considering using any kind of shuttle service (such as Super Shuttle) to get from point A to point B, I wanted to also recommend a smaller, no-frills (but still good) service called Sav-on Shuttle as an alternate option.  I don't know if I'm allowed to post the link here so I won't do it, and they have not asked me to recommend them at all, but you can find great reviews of Sav-on Shuttle on Yelp.

I came across Sav-on Shuttle when I was trying to find a less expensive option than Super Shuttle last year.  I needed "point to point" service (meaning no stops or swings by the airport), to get from my home to the Catalina Express terminal in Long Beach and back home later that night.  That was successful, so I used them again in November 2012 to get to DLR and back.  All tolled, since July of 2012 I have used Sav-on Shuttle for 4 different trips (with the most recent occasion being four months ago) -- and 3 of those have been round-trip.  I'll be using them again in a couple of weeks (although they don't know it yet!).

Sav-on Shuttle is owned by a nice man named John.  It's a small company.  They usually don't send out email confirmations or anything like that.  They will take credit cards but I actually think they prefer cash.  John will often do a lot of the pick-ups and drop-offs himself, though I did have one other driver last year (who was also very pleasant).  They have always been prompt.  In fact, if I say that I need to be picked up at 4:45 A.M. -- yes, A.M. -- they are usually there even earlier than that.  I don't know how much Sav-on Shuttle would charge to pick you up from the airport or take you anywhere else, but I would bet that it is at least a little bit cheaper than the "leading" shuttle companies.  Sav-on does a lot of business with Disneyland visitors -- sometimes they drop people off at or pick people up from DLR several times a day, and they get a lot of airport business from people whose Super Shuttle orders went awry.

Anyway, look up the reviews of Sav-on Shuttle on Yelp and maybe they can be a good option for you instead of another shuttle service.

*





dtnrhi said:


> We were supposed to be leaving to DLR in 23 days with my cousins. Three families for a total of 15 people. One family was just informed today their move-in date for their new house has been moved up, and they probably won't make it now. In the other family, my cousin had to make a trip to the ER earlier today for the removal of her appendix. Even if she heals in time, their Disney fund was probably just drained entirely.
> 
> Luckily, in my foresight of planning the trip for everyone, I did NOT do advance payment for hotel rooms to save another $25 a family, and NO park tickets have been bought (for anyone besides MY family, but they were purchased in May). I had a feeling something was going to come up because everything has been going a little _too_ good lately, and I appear to be correct. lol
> 
> I'm just kind of bummed because I had a lot of cool photo ideas for our group. I went to a local Dollar Tree and got Disney Santa Hats (found here  for our entire group. That was supposed to make for a cool photo in front of the trees and castle. Also, my cousin and I had plans to see WOC WD (we're a little obsessed with WOC) and I am deflated that I may have to watch it with my own family that doesn't enjoy it nearly as much as I do.
> 
> A trip to Disney is still a trip to Disney, but it won't be the same without everyone else there. I'm sure it will still be great, but I'm still disappointed.



*dtnrhi --*

I'm so sorry to hear that all of this is happening and that the trip will not be what it was supposed to be (even though it will still be a trip to Disneyland).  I totally know and get where you are coming from.  I don't think I can even count how many times things have suddenly come up for other people in my group over the years, affecting the plans.  At first we could find ways to work around the things that came up, and then eventually people just stopped going.  The trouble is, it never means quite _as_ much to anyone else to go as it does to us, the ones who are huge Disney fans and the ones who are making the plans.  So we are the ones who are most impacted by others not being able to make it, not the people who suddenly can't go!  Of course, things happen and they can't always be predicted -- but they seem to happen at such inconvenient times!  Lol.

That's a large part of the reason why I have begun to embrace solo time at DLR -- it got to be too much of a hassle trying to plan with other people.

I hope that you and your family have a great time anyway, even though it won't be the same.  And I hope that your cousin is doing well.





tksbaskets said:


> *Sherry* I'll keep my fingers crossed that Kurt is the narrator when you see the CP.
> 
> We saw Gary Sinese last year at EPCOT and he was my #1 choice.  It was on Christmas Day too.  One of the best memories of the trip.  _(Being that I was pretty ill the entire time there weren't a lot of other great ones for me)_  Hoping for much better health this year at DL.



*TK --*

Thank you!

I remember that you saw Gary Sinise last year (and I remember that you were sick).  He was the narrator at DLR's CP in 2011, but I did not see the CP that year.  I think that seeing the CP on Christmas Day would be magical (not if you're sick, though)!  

I just don't know when or if the names will be officially announced or confirmed, and if they are I am not sure if Kurt Russell will narrate on my night.  Again, nothing against Blair Underwood but I'd rather see someone who is part of Disney's family narrating the CP.

P.S.  I'd better not get sick on this trip -- I have a Club 33 visit planned, as well as my usual photo-taking extravaganza.  Last year it was all about the masks in NOS.  This year, who knows what discoveries are waiting for me?  Lol.




kmedina said:


> That would be fantastic, Sherry. I love Kurt Russell. I watched Tombstone over and over again, because he was that good on it.  Val Kilmer was pretty fantastic too.
> 
> How do you sign up for the AP seating lottery? I might actually watch if we got a seat.
> 
> I like the Grove too. We have discussed it more and think just dining at the mall will be best. We'll hit up the Farmer's Market next time. Thanks for the tips.



*Kim --*

There is no AP lottery this year.  Last year the CP ran for an unprecedented 20 nights at DLR, so the Parks Blog announced it and invited AP holders to enter a sort of lottery to win seats (the actual seating is very limited).  I did not get selected for the AP seating lottery.  However, I knew that a lot of AP holders entered the lottery for seats and wouldn't end up coming to the event (sometimes people will enter something just to see IF they can win, or "just in case" they can attend, and then their spots go to waste if they don't show up), so the fact that I did not win the AP lottery was not an issue.  I walked up at the right time, stood in the right place, and got a seat 2 nights in a row.

However, because the CP is back to its old 2-night only schedule this year, the actual seats are for invited guests only (members of Disney employees' families, VIPs, etc.), and anyone else who wants to view the CP will have to stand around Town Square.  So that's why I was pondering who I would be willing to stand for. I was spoiled by getting seats twice last year, but this year I will have to stand and I don't want to stand around in a mass of people in Town Square for just anyone.  It has to be someone I would want to see.

Dining at the mall?  You mean at Hollywood & Highland?


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

ksromack said:


> That is a shame that your plans with a big group have changed and I imagine that it 's way worse for those who are unable to go now   Have you booked and paid for this in advance then?  Or are you just nabbing it when you get to the airport?



I booked in advance. We didn't have to and we don't have a "reservation" or guaranteed spot, but I just wanted everything paid for before we got there. So now I have the vouchers from them showing we're paid that we'll hand to the attendant at the DLH. Since we're staying at the DLH, we'll be the first stop (possibly 2nd if they stop at the Grand first). We've never used them out of LAX, but we have multiple times out of SNA - I'll let you know how it goes!


----------



## Tinker74

amylew said:


> Also, if you have AAA or an AP, there's a 20% discount. The phone line opens at 7am, but if you call 30 days out, the tour for your day won't be loaded in their system until 8am. If you call too early, they'll ask you to call back. I called exactly 30 days out at 7:55. The guy took all my info, payment, etc., and by the time it was 8, I was booked and ready to go.



Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## mrsw94

mom2rtk said:


> Thanks so much for the blow by blow on that Mike!
> 
> You really have given me some helpful information. I have been convinced I want a yellow FP, which is a little trickier since those don't get distributed until the blue ones are gone.
> 
> We have 2 nights available to see WOC. Friday 12/6 or Monday 12/9. Friday 12/6 works MUCH better for us, an we'll be in DCA until mid-afternoon so I thought we'd be better able to get a yellow FP.
> 
> Well..... new wrench in the works. WOC is at 9 and 10:15. I won't make it until 10:15. With the time change and us being at the parks all day (EE on) I'll be falling over asleep by then. So it has to be 9 PM. Well, I'm just figuring out this AP LTM thing. I thought the AP holders got into the show, but the GP was admitted too. From what I'm reading, that's not the case? If so, then that really ticks me off, as it is listed on the general DL calendar. So it appears that takes 12/6 off the table for us.
> 
> So somehow we'll have to get the FP we want from DCA on 12/9 even though we're doing DL that day. That's a lot trickier if we want yellow. So I'm back to maybe making the best of blue.  I don't know the area well enough to know where you were standing. Can you look at the map below and tell me what number is closest to where you were watching?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paradise Park Map and Surounding Areas 8.10.10 by crazycoasterider, on Flickr
> 
> I'm really ticked off that instead of getting something extra in the parks for LTM that week, I apparently get less.
> 
> Our latest plan had been to actually try and watch on both the 6th and the 9th. (once down front from the wet zone, the other from whatever spot we chose from blue or yellow). So much for that.



Thanks for posting the picture.  It looks like the seating has changed since we were there last October.  I know we sat down in front on the PP side and didn't to a dining package, but it looks like those have now changed to red.  I'm a little bummed.  We really enjoyed those seats because there was plenty of room to spread out and be comfortable for the kiddos. It was also pretty warm while we were there, so the little bit wet we got was fine.  Guess I need to go do some reading on the WOC Superthread!!


----------



## kirstie101

Does the "snow" on Main Street happen after the Castle Lighting or only after Fireworks? 
The last time we were there for the Holidays, Fireworks were cancelled due to winds so instead they did an additional Castle Lighting and there was snow after that.  Wasn't sure if thats the norm or not. 

We leave Saturday morning for our quick trip. Snow on Main street is my biggest priority!


----------



## crystal1313

Hi Guys!  

Sherry, I hope you get Kurt Russell!  That would be awesome!  He seems like such a nice person =) I remember hearing that Kate Hudson was at DL last year when he narrated too.  I'm kinda sad we won't be able to see a CP this year.  Last year was my first time watching it and we lucked out and got seats (we were in the standing section and there were extra seats and a nice CM let us all take them)  I totally fell in love with the CP.  It blew me away and was very moving and emotional for me.  Maybe next year =)

So we are going Dec 13 & 14 and were really debating doing a WOC dinner...but having a hard time justifying the cost.  And the fact that my DS4 always falls asleep during WOC!  LOL.  So now thinking of maybe not even trying to watch the show....for those that have seen it, is it worth it?  Also thinking of maybe doing dinner at BB instead.  Kids have never been.


----------



## mom2rtk

mrsw94 said:


> Thanks for posting the picture.  It looks like the seating has changed since we were there last October.  I know we sat down in front on the PP side and didn't to a dining package, but it looks like those have now changed to red.  I'm a little bummed.  We really enjoyed those seats because there was plenty of room to spread out and be comfortable for the kiddos. It was also pretty warm while we were there, so the little bit wet we got was fine.  Guess I need to go do some reading on the WOC Superthread!!



I think the sectioning on that map is a little out of date. The map on the WOC Superthread has more yellow. I'm thinking that extra red is from when they used to sell dinner boxes and needed more reserved room. I posted this one because it has numbered sections throughout so maybe Mike can identify for me where he was.


----------



## Sherry E

*I was going to hold off on posting more photos for a bit (after my previous 5 installments of photos from last Friday's DLR visit), but it seems like it's taking a while for anyone else to post photos here (many people have either not taken their trips or returned from their trips just yet).  

I had already gone through these Jingle Jangle Jamboree pictures and separated them the other day, so I might as well post them. *


*








This is the little cabin where Santa used to greet guests daily, before the Reindeer Round-Up became the Jingle Jangle Jamboree in 2012.  There are still some cute reindeer knick-knacks inside the cabin, but Santa usually sits at an outside photo spot now.  I've only seen Santa outdoors at the JJJ last year and this year, but apparently he does still occasionally meet guests inside the cabin (as evidenced by at least one photo I've seen on this board), though I don't know when or why he sometimes goes inside (on non-rainy days)...









The reindeer are gone, but the reindeer decor lives on...















There are lots of rustic holiday touches everywhere...
























The daily schedule...








































The famous Candy Cane cotton candy, which doesn't taste like candy canes...














Love the rope snowflakes...

















I love these posters/banners of the reindeer playing games!














The games...















There were not a lot of people around the Jamboree...









Over at the petting zoo...










At the stage, someone left a few presents for Billy Hill & the Hillbillies...












*​


----------



## mvf-m11c

Very nice pictures from JJJ Sherry. It won't be too long for me to get the pictures of the Holiday season at the DLR. 




kirstie101 said:


> Does the "snow" on Main Street happen after the Castle Lighting or only after Fireworks?
> The last time we were there for the Holidays, Fireworks were cancelled due to winds so instead they did an additional Castle Lighting and there was snow after that.  Wasn't sure if thats the norm or not.
> 
> We leave Saturday morning for our quick trip. Snow on Main street is my biggest priority!



It does snow at the MS Hub area during the show of "Wintertime Enchantment Holiday Lighting" at Sleeping Beauty Winter Castle and it also snows after "Believe...In Holiday Magic" Fireworks is over.


----------



## czmom

Thanks for posting the pictures Sherry! It has been a rough past 4 weeks for me, and seeing those made me smile and get excited. 

Can't believe we are down to single digits now!!! 9 more days


----------



## mom2rtk

czmom said:


> Thanks for posting the pictures Sherry! It has been a rough past 4 weeks for me, and seeing those made me smile and get excited.
> 
> Can't believe we are down to single digits now!!! 9 more days



I hope Mickey sprinkles you with all sorts of pixiedust!


----------



## Sherry E

*crystal1313 --*

Thank you!  I'm hoping that I will have the same magical CP experience if I stand in a mass of people to watch it as I had with seats last year.  Those seats really made a big difference (as you know first-hand) because I could get closer to see what was happening onstage!  



*Bret --*

Thank you!  Have a great time on your trip.  I know you will.  I have a feeling I can guess what the surprise might be, even though I don't know for sure.

Even better is that the GCH and PPH trees are up now, so maybe you can sneak away to snap some photos!  Apparently the PPH tree now has shell ornaments so I am wondering if it has changed since last year.



*czmom --*

Thank you!  I purposely did not post any character photos or Billy Hill photos from the JJJ because I had a feeling that KCmike (and Bret too!) would come through with some great shots of those aspects of the Jamboree.  So I just tried to post some of the "other stuff."

I hope your trip is wonderful!


----------



## kmedina

Yes, I am referring to Hollywood and Hiland. I always call it a mall, because it looks like a mall minus the tiny restrooms. Most malls have more toilets. We love The French Crepe Company, and the mall has one.


----------



## mrsw94

I am finally getting my butt in gear to get our 'extras' ready for the trip.  Thought I'd give you all a peak.  We are on a budget, so will be bringing our lunch in with us.  Something to make PB&J's a bit more exciting.  For the kiddos I have a Mickey cookie cutter so they'll get a fun shape.


----------



## tksbaskets

Sherry E said:


> *TK --*[/B]
> Thank you!
> 
> I remember that you saw Gary Sinise last year (and I remember that you were sick).  He was the narrator at DLR's CP in 2011, but I did not see the CP that year.  I think that seeing the CP on Christmas Day would be magical (not if you're sick, though)!
> 
> I just don't know when or if the names will be officially announced or confirmed, and if they are I am not sure if Kurt Russell will narrate on my night.  Again, nothing against Blair Underwood but I'd rather see someone who is part of Disney's family narrating the CP.
> 
> P.S.  I'd better not get sick on this trip -- I have a Club 33 visit planned, as well as my usual photo-taking extravaganza.  Last year it was all about the masks in NOS.  This year, who knows what discoveries are waiting for me?  Lol.



Let's hope we are both in robust health when we travel to the Happiest Place on Earth!!

I enjoyed the pictures from Big Thunder Ranch!


----------



## ksromack

mom2rtk said:


> Thanks! I'll probably book SS for our arrival. I'm thinking of taking a taxi back on our last day.  We're trying to eat Surf's Up that morning before leaving for our 12:40 flight. I think our ADR is at 8. Hopefully that leaves enough time.
> Well..... new wrench in the works. WOC is at 9 and 10:15. I won't make it until 10:15. With the time change and us being at the parks all day (EE on) I'll be falling over asleep by then. So it has to be 9 PM. Well, I'm just figuring out this AP LTM thing. I thought the AP holders got into the show, but the GP was admitted too. From what I'm reading, that's not the case? If so, then that really ticks me off, as it is listed on the general DL calendar. So it appears that takes 12/6 off the table for us.
> 
> I'm really ticked off that instead of getting something extra in the parks for LTM that week, I apparently get less.
> 
> Our latest plan had been to actually try and watch on both the 6th and the 9th. (once down front from the wet zone, the other from whatever spot we chose from blue or yellow). So much for that.


OMGoodness!  I don't know anything. About the LTM and WOC.  I'm at work right now at lunch.  What's the "deal"?  Both dh and I will have APs once we check in to PPH


----------



## mom2rtk

ksromack said:


> OMGoodness!  I don't know anything. About the LTM and WOC.  I'm at work right now at lunch.  What's the "deal"?  Both dh and I will have APs once we check in to PPH



They have taken certain shows from the schedule and apparently reserved all the spots for AP holders. You have to line up at park open I think, and you also get an ornament:

https://disneyland.disney.go.com/offers-discounts/world-of-color-winter-dreams-for-passholders/

Maybe at least you can get some benefit from it. All it did for me was take the show that fits my schedule best right off the table.


----------



## becd

I do not know if these are booked well in advance, but a friend of mine who was traveling at the same time we are, just cancelled her Kids Suite with a bunk bed and a King Bed reservation at Howard Johnson 11/28-12/1.  Wanted to let the board know in case someone else might want to grab it.


----------



## ksromack

mom2rtk said:


> They have taken certain shows from the schedule and apparently reserved all the spots for AP holders. You have to line up at park open I think, and you also get an ornament:
> 
> https://disneyland.disney.go.com/offers-discounts/world-of-color-winter-dreams-for-passholders/
> 
> Maybe at least you can get some benefit from it. All it did for me was take the show that fits my schedule best right off the table.



I'm confused.  So they added shows in those days?  We have the dinner package booked for dec 4 and that WOC was supposed to be at 8:15!  Maybe I'll just cancel that as it sounds like we could get as good of viewing by not spending so much $$ at Carthay Circle and be stuck with a Pre-Fix menu.


----------



## mom2rtk

ksromack said:


> I'm confused.  So they added shows in those days?  We have the dinner package booked for dec 4 and that WOC was supposed to be at 8:15!  Maybe I'll just cancel that as it sounds like we could get as good of viewing by not spending so much $$ at Carthay Circle and be stuck with a Pre-Fix menu.



Maybe they added a second show to nights that only had 1 originally scheduled, but took over the first show on the nights with 2 already scheduled?  Geez, they make this hard.


----------



## MinnieLovesMickey

*mrsw94*-those sandwich boxes are so cute!  I you paint them or make a transfer of some sorts to place on the containers?

*Sherry*-you made my day by posting the JJJ menu, I'm excited to see the apple burrito is still around for the holidays!  I'll be adding that to my snack list.


----------



## kirstie101

Sherry - Thank you so much for the JJJ pictures! I'm so excited now! Can't wait to buy the kids a gingerbread cookie to decorate while I sip hot cocoa!


----------



## mom2rtk

I'm really looking forward to JJJ. Thanks for the sneak peek Sherry!


----------



## kylie71

Love the pics, Thank You Sherry!
5 days out now, and I will come back with lots of pictures, I promise!!


--Lori


----------



## julieheyer

Sherry-thanks for the shuttle info! Dh will need a ride to the airport Monday night dec 9 (my dd's and I will still be enjoying the parks. We decided it was worth the cost to not miss as much ark time .) I'll look into that one. And thanks for the JJJ pics! I don't see the monte cristo bites listed there? I can't member if they were from a different cart? I think they may have been?

So jealous of those of you going tomorrow or really soon!! I was there this time last year with our best friends! Truly magical!! Can't wait to go back!!


----------



## figment_jii

Sherry E said:


> Free Carthay Circle tour???  How has this escaped me?  Do you just walk up and ask for a tour at 10:30, or do you call in advance -- or what happens?  I need to do that in December so I can get in there and see this year's gingerbread house (which I missed last year).



I can take a stab at answering this because I went on the tour in October.  You cannot sign up in advance for this tour; first come, first serve.  You meet in front of the Carthay Circle Restaurant a little before 10:30 am and a CM will be waiting by the sign.  I think the tour is limited to 12 or so people per day.  It's not a long tour, but as Mike said, you get to see inside the restaurant without other folks being there!  The CM is kind of like a tour guide; they'll tell you about the history of the real Carthay Circle Theater and take you on a walking tour of the public areas of the restaurant.  Because it's in the public areas, you can take as many photos as you want.  It's pretty short, but informative and worth doing.


----------



## mrsw94

MinnieLovesMickey said:


> *mrsw94*-those sandwich boxes are so cute!  I you paint them or make a transfer of some sorts to place on the containers?
> 
> *Sherry*-you made my day by posting the JJJ menu, I'm excited to see the apple burrito is still around for the holidays!  I'll be adding that to my snack list.



MinnieLovesMickey thanks!!  I have a Silhouette Cameo and cut them out using adhesive vinyl.  My family has started to hide things from me because I think EVERYTHING needs to be decorated!!


----------



## ksromack

mom2rtk said:


> They have taken certain shows from the schedule and apparently reserved all the spots for AP holders. You have to line up at park open I think, and you also get an ornament:
> 
> https://disneyland.disney.go.com/offers-discounts/world-of-color-winter-dreams-for-passholders/
> 
> Maybe at least you can get some benefit from it. All it did for me was take the show that fits my schedule best right off the table.



Now I am torn between keeping my pre-fix menu at Carthay Circle and utilizing the WoC reserved viewing for that OR just canceling my reservations for the WoC meal and using the AP LTM and go at 7pm.  I must say I wasn't crazy about being limited with the menu.  I think I'd rather go back to Carthay Circle and eat whatever we want off the menu.

I'm sorry that messes you up though, Janet.  I do wonder what kind of lines we are talking about.  I think maybe it helps that Dec 4th is a Wednesday?  Maybe it won't be as crazy crowded?  And wait a minute......on Dec 4 it's EMH for DCA so we can get in at 8am.....will the line start forming at Grizzly River Run FP area that early?  Will they not start giving FP for the LTM AP WoC (<- that's a lot of acronyms there).....at 8am or will that have to wait until regular park opening at 9am?

*Sherry*, love the JJJ pictures!  I'm excited to see that in person....and where in the park is that located exactly?   

I wonder how crazy I would be to attempt to listen to the CP?  I may have to give it the ole' college try


----------



## mom2rtk

ksromack said:


> Now I am torn between keeping my pre-fix menu at Carthay Circle and utilizing the WoC reserved viewing for that OR just canceling my reservations for the WoC meal and using the AP LTM and go at 7pm.  I must say I wasn't crazy about being limited with the menu.  I think I'd rather go back to Carthay Circle and eat whatever we want off the menu.
> 
> I'm sorry that messes you up though, Janet.  I do wonder what kind of lines we are talking about.  I think maybe it helps that Dec 4th is a Wednesday?  Maybe it won't be as crazy crowded?  And wait a minute......on Dec 4 it's EMH for DCA so we can get in at 8am.....will the line start forming at Grizzly River Run FP area that early?  Will they not start giving FP for the LTM AP WoC (<- that's a lot of acronyms there).....at 8am or will that have to wait until regular park opening at 9am?
> 
> *Sherry*, love the JJJ pictures!  I'm excited to see that in person....and where in the park is that located exactly?
> 
> I wonder how crazy I would be to attempt to listen to the CP?  I may have to give it the ole' college try



Thanks Kathy! 

I wish I could tell you what to do with yours. I'm afraid I've pieced together just enough to be dangerous. I'd sure hate to lead someone astray with any advice when I can't even figure out what I am doing! 

Mike was there for FP distribution on a morning they were also handing out AP FPs. Maybe when he chimes back in he can say whether it had been an early open day at DCA when he got there. I know he did say the AP distribution line was longer than the regular distribution line for the later show.


----------



## ksromack

mom2rtk said:


> Thanks Kathy!
> 
> I wish I could tell you what to do with yours. I'm afraid I've pieced together just enough to be dangerous. I'd sure hate to lead someone astray with any advice when I can't even figure out what I am doing!
> 
> Mike was there for FP distribution on a morning they were also handing out AP FPs. Maybe when he chimes back in he can say whether it had been an early open day at DCA when he got there. I know he did say the AP distribution line was longer than the regular distribution line for the later show.



The only thing saving me that day is that there are NO Candy Canes on Dec 4th!  I think I understand how it'll work.  I just don't know which show will force me to wait in the longest line.  Long line for fast passes.....long line for getting into the WoC......will the 7pm show have the longest line....will the 2nd show have the longest line... 

We heading out in a few minutes to see Catching Fire.  I'll be glad to have the diversion.  I thought I had this all figured out.....the best laid plans of mice (pun intended) and men.......


----------



## mom2rtk

ksromack said:


> The only thing saving me that day is that there are NO Candy Canes on Dec 4th!  I think I understand how it'll work.  I just don't know which show will force me to wait in the longest line.  Long line for fast passes.....long line for getting into the WoC......will the 7pm show have the longest line....will the 2nd show have the longest line...
> 
> We heading out in a few minutes to see Catching Fire.  I'll be glad to have the diversion.  I thought I had this all figured out.....the best laid plans of mice (pun intended) and men.......



Have fun at the movie. I'm going to try and find time to take Katie this weekend. She read the entire series and really is dying to see it!


----------



## rentayenta

Thank you so much for the photos Sherry. I love the look of the JJJ and hope I can get my kids to not rush me out. I dig the rustic decor and rope snowflakes.


----------



## laurasvwee

Thank goodness the View is all packed up and gone. We now have the castle back to enjoy and take pictures of


----------



## mom2rtk

laurasvwee said:


> Thank goodness the View is all packed up and gone. We now have the castle back to enjoy and take pictures of



I'm not going to lie though. I enjoyed watching it this week. I'm just sorry I forgot to tape the first installment on Monday.

But I would have been really ticked off to have them there during my trip.


----------



## rentayenta

laurasvwee said:


> Thank goodness the View is all packed up and gone. We now have the castle back to enjoy and take pictures of





I'm so glad. I thought about first time and only time visitors all week.


----------



## KCmike

WOW this thread really moves and I was just gone for 24 hours.  Went to bed, woke up and went to work, came home and looked at this thread and its several pages later!  

*SHERRY E*  The free Carthay Circle Tour is absolutely free.  All you have to do is lineup right in front of the Carthay Circle.  There is a sign stating the tour was there and it was outside on the sidewalk with a CM standing right there.  He instructed us to come back about 15 minutes before 10:30 as they would be letting us in.  We toured much of the CC but we didn't go into Club 1901.  We got alot of fun facts that I would have never known before.  There is one picture in there that has Walt's first picture with Mickey Mouse and Walt's last picture with Mickey Mouse before he died.  Snow White's wishing well piece is the bottom trunk of one large table that can be privately requested for a small fee of around $700 or so.  There were just many great fun facts.

*Janet*  Ok there were two lines that morning.  We didn't have an early entry day that day.  It was Saturday and we were there at rope drop for us.  We foolishly went running towards RSR but saw the line was way past Flo's on Route 66 so I went straight back to get a fast pass for WoC and then RSR and then Soarin'.  If there is a Annual Passholder showing for WoC on your day you want to visit just make sure you go around the bigger line and head towards Grizzly River Run to get to the smaller second line that is closer to the Grand Californian entrance.  Ok so I pulled a map that looked closer to how I thought the color breakdown is.  I hope this isn't too old as we were put into the blue section and this shows what happened to us.  We were in the blue section near the top where you see an HC and the VIP boxes.  We were just under VIP in that part of the blue section.  I personally think you want to be on the left side of the middle.  Anywhere left is perfect.  The designers of WoC (Steve Davidson) built the show to be seen from the circle of the Paradise Park area.  The semi star in the middle where the water fountain is during the day.  That is where the Carthay Circle Preferred Meal experience buyers get to be.  They really talked about this at the end of the tour as they were trying to get people to buy a dinner package.  

Here is my first picture I took entering Disneyland.  I rented an L glass 40-70II 2.8 lens this go around.  Loving that 2.8 stop.  

I've shot this spot before but it did seem a little more crisp than my kit lens.




Disneyland Christmas 2013 by KC MikeD, on Flickr


----------



## tinkermell

Hi Sherry! 

Just had to post, that I have not forgotten about this thread. It has taken me forever to get through it all since you started the "word clue" of the week. I was really careful at first to keep track, and then I totally forgot everything. (Should have wrote them down, darn it.) 
Anywhos, thoroughly enjoying every post and the pictures are fabulous!  
Thank you everyone for your photos. Love them!! 

Makes me so anxious to finally see everything again!


----------



## KCmike

*SHERRY E*
Club 33 was a great experience.  I have to say that we were a little terrified that we might have too high of expectations but they all came true for us.  The staff was very attentive, friendly, and very helpful in our selections.  We had lunch so I can't comment on the dinner time aspect.  I had read a few bad experiences lately but it couldn't be farther from the truth.  It was a superb experience.
I personally had the seafood platter as a first course (Maine Lobster, shrimp, crab and tartar sauce), second came a spinach salad, followed by the Chateuabriand steak (potato and green beans), and finished with a desert bar.   We were also offered a warm cider to begin the meal with a bread basket.  The cider was amazing.  Also the desert bar has the most wonderful hot chocolate.  The chocolate cake was also top notch.  What came as a shock to us was seeing Mickey Mouse and Pluto walking around the tables taking photos and making the experience such a grand time.  

We were able to walk around and view Trophy room, ride the elevator up, and step out onto the balcony and take in the views.  There was nowhere we couldn't enter.  

The entire experience took about 2 1/2 hours and we didn't rush it or just take longer than we needed to.

The food was an A+.  Everything was to perfection.  We had ate at Steakhouse 55 our last time to Disneyland and thought it was one of the best steaks we had ever had (we've been to several nicer steakhouses) so we thought it might not be as good here.  It was delicious!  Steak so soft you could cut with a spoon.  

If you have any further questions about Club 33 feel free to ask.  Congrats on getting to visit!  You will have a first class memorable experience.




Club 33 by KC MikeD, on Flickr


----------



## planningjollyholiday

On my mousewait app there are some pictures being posted of the hotels being decorated with Christmas trees and garland. I thought I had read that usually the hotels aren't decorated until after thanksgiving.  Are they early this year, or are they always decorated by now?


----------



## butterflymouse

Only a few more days until I'm finally there again! I'm getting way too excited! It's been far too long since I've been there! And I'm so glad I'm going back for the holidays! Eeeee! Really feeling like a kid right now!


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

planningjollyholiday said:


> On my mousewait app there are some pictures being posted of the hotels being decorated with Christmas trees and garland. I thought I had read that usually the hotels aren't decorated until after thanksgiving.  Are they early this year, or are they always decorated by now?



In years past they have been decorated in the days right after Thanksgiving - last year the tree in the Grand was up the morning after. I think with Thanksgiving being so late this year, they decided (smartly, I think) to get them up before.


----------



## Arizona Rita

Tomorrow can not get here soon enough!
This time tomorrow hopefully there will be fireworks!
I will learn to post photos and maybe even post something!


----------



## ksromack

I'm so excited for those of you leaving in the next couple of days!  We leave a week from tomorrow......and I'm feeling pretty blessed right now.  I've learned amazing things from this thread and have really enjoyed all the pictures and helpful hints.  

Our first couple days are at HoJo and I was feeling sorry for myself that I couldn't just stay at PPH the entire vacation....then I got an email from HoJo and I'm guessing they have some vacancies!  My first night (Dec 29) was the same rate but the next night (Dec 30) is 50% off!!!!!  That made it $89 for a theme park view.  You have to sign up for their emails but it paid off pretty well for me this trip.  Certain nights have the same 50% discount and you have to print the email which shows your name (and thus proves you received the offer personally) and present it upon check-in.  

We are flying to hubby's hometown for Christmas week and our flight home is now $76 less than it was when I booked it (SW Airlines).  All I did was change to the current price and now I have a credit to be used on a later trip.  

Did I mention I get to experience Disneyland for the first time in a little over a week?  




KCmike said:


> *SHERRY E*
> Club 33 was a great experience.  I have to say that we were a little terrified that we might have too high of expectations but they all came true for us.  The staff was very attentive, friendly, and very helpful in our selections.  We had lunch so I can't comment on the dinner time aspect.  I had read a few bad experiences lately but it couldn't be farther from the truth.  It was a superb experience.
> I personally had the seafood platter as a first course (Maine Lobster, shrimp, crab and tartar sauce), second came a spinach salad, followed by the Chateuabriand steak (potato and green beans), and finished with a desert bar.   We were also offered a warm cider to begin the meal with a bread basket.  The cider was amazing.  Also the desert bar has the most wonderful hot chocolate.  The chocolate cake was also top notch.  What came as a shock to us was seeing Mickey Mouse and Pluto walking around the tables taking photos and making the experience such a grand time.
> 
> We were able to walk around and view Trophy room, ride the elevator up, and step out onto the balcony and take in the views.  There was nowhere we couldn't enter.
> 
> The entire experience took about 2 1/2 hours and we didn't rush it or just take longer than we needed to.
> 
> The food was an A+.  Everything was to perfection.  We had ate at Steakhouse 55 our last time to Disneyland and thought it was one of the best steaks we had ever had (we've been to several nicer steakhouses) so we thought it might not be as good here.  It was delicious!  Steak so soft you could cut with a spoon.
> 
> If you have any further questions about Club 33 feel free to ask.  Congrats on getting to visit!  You will have a first class memorable experience.



What a treat!  It's so wonderful when expectations are met and even exceeded, especially when it's something you've really looked forward to.  I have no doubt Sherry will have memories from Club 33 that will last for a long time to come.


----------



## Phoenixrising

Well, I'm off to Edmonton tonight. I can't pack for the kids until they get home from school, as they want to take their school backpacks for the trip. I do have all the stuff ready to pack in them though. Just have to do a bunch of little things and I'm good to go. I'm 90% packed for the DL trip on Sunday, but have to wait until the Edmonton trip is over with before I can transfer some things (my camera, it's batteries and my Kindle) into my carry on. I'm starting to get really excited about the DL trip and have started to bug the kids about it. Have a great day everyone!!

Trish


----------



## KCmike

ksromack said:


> I'm so excited for those of you leaving in the next couple of days!  We leave a week from tomorrow......and I'm feeling pretty blessed right now.  I've learned amazing things from this thread and have really enjoyed all the pictures and helpful hints.
> 
> Our first couple days are at HoJo and I was feeling sorry for myself that I couldn't just stay at PPH the entire vacation....then I got an email from HoJo and I'm guessing they have some vacancies!  My first night (Dec 29) was the same rate but the next night (Dec 30) is 50% off!!!!!  That made it $89 for a theme park view.  You have to sign up for their emails but it paid off pretty well for me this trip.  Certain nights have the same 50% discount and you have to print the email which shows your name (and thus proves you received the offer personally) and present it upon check-in.
> 
> We are flying to hubby's hometown for Christmas week and our flight home is now $76 less than it was when I booked it (SW Airlines).  All I did was change to the current price and now I have a credit to be used on a later trip.
> 
> Did I mention I get to experience Disneyland for the first time in a little over a week?



Congrats Kathy on your upcoming trip!  You will have a blast for sure.  That's an awesome rate for a good neighbor that's within walking distance and then the savings on the flight as well.  Wow.  We got a great deal on Southwest too.  We plan on using on savings for a Mom and Dad getaway next year.  

Again have a great trip and report back to us!!








Rope Drop Gear by KC MikeD, on Flickr


----------



## kylie71

Sherry, I know you enjoy Kurt, he will take Barbara on a behind the scenes tour of Disneyland today.... I hope you have your DVR set!!

--Lori


Here in Reno, NV Kurt got taken off by a ABC Special report on the anniversary of the JFK assassination....

Hopefully somebody got to see it....

--Lori


----------



## dolphingirl47

I seem to remember that somebody on here was looking for red Christmas Minnie ears. I got those beauties at my local Disney Store today:





I will wear mine for Mickey's Very Merry Christmas Party on December 10th. They were also a fraction of the price on the green ones they sell in the park.

If the person who asked about them originally wants me to pick some up for her, please let me know. I am coming to the USA on December 3rd and could mail them then or could mail them from the UK on Monday.

Corinna


----------



## mom2rtk

dolphingirl47 said:


> I seem to remember that somebody on here was looking for red Christmas Minnie ears. I got those beauties at my local Disney Store today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will wear mine for Mickey's Very Merry Christmas Party on December 10th. They were also a fraction of the price on the green ones they sell in the park.
> 
> If the person who asked about them originally wants me to pick some up for her, please let me know. I am coming to the USA on December 3rd and could mail them then or could mail them from the UK on Monday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Corinna




LOL, that was me! Thank you so much for offering. I actually ordered them on Ebay from someone in the UK. I'm crossing my fingers that they get here in time.

You are SO sweet to offer though Corinna!  Thank you.


----------



## dolphingirl47

mom2rtk said:


> LOL, that was me! Thank you so much for offering. I actually ordered them on Ebay from someone in the UK. I'm crossing my fingers that they get here in time.
> 
> You are SO sweet to offer though Corinna!  Thank you.



I am glad you got yours sorted. I can't wait to wear mine. I have a red dress and green jacket for Mickey's Very Merry Christmas Party and this just works better for me.

Corinna


----------



## aidensmom31

dolphingirl47 said:


> I seem to remember that somebody on here was looking for red Christmas Minnie ears. I got those beauties at my local Disney Store today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will wear mine for Mickey's Very Merry Christmas Party on December 10th. They were also a fraction of the price on the green ones they sell in the park.
> 
> If the person who asked about them originally wants me to pick some up for her, please let me know. I am coming to the USA on December 3rd and could mail them then or could mail them from the UK on Monday.
> 
> Corinna



Oh I really like these....I wish I could find some before my trip but my "local" disney store isnt that close and I havent seen them online.  So cute


----------



## ksromack

KCmike said:


> Rope Drop Gear by KC MikeD, on Flickr



IS this with your rented lens?  Love it!!!!!


----------



## KCmike

ksromack said:


> IS this with your rented lens?  Love it!!!!!



Yes.  Thanks so much Kathy.  Saw this gentleman ahead of me and just had to capture the moment.


----------



## Sherry E

*It is almost hot cocoa weather!  Chilly, gloomy, slightly damp -- my kind of weather!

Yesterday I saw a very interesting idea about decorating for the holidays on some TV show.  I think it would be good for a party of some kind (Hanukkah, Christmas, New Year's, office party, birthday or a general "holiday" party).  For example, for a New Year's Eve party you could maybe use all gold and silver sparkly paper.  It's so simple and obvious, and yet it never even dawned on me.  The idea is basically just to wrap picture frames like presents and hang them on the wall.  You could use existing frames that you already have on the wall and wrap those in pretty paper and bows, or you could use empty frames, wrap them and hang them for decor only.  

The hosts of this show were using all different types of paper and bows on the frames, as well as different sizes of frames, from small to large, just for accent pieces.  It was a cool idea and it seems like something anyone could do because it takes what we all probably already have at home -- frames and leftover wrapping paper -- and uses it for decoration.  
*



tksbaskets said:


> Let's hope we are both in robust health when we travel to the Happiest Place on Earth!!
> 
> I enjoyed the pictures from Big Thunder Ranch!



*TK --*

Let's hope!  As we both know, getting sick on a trip really ruins everything because you just don't feel like doing _anything_, no matter how fun and festive the environment is.  I know that I just wanted to rest and sleep, and then I felt like it was wasted time and money. 




MinnieLovesMickey said:


> ...*Sherry*-you made my day by posting the JJJ menu, I'm excited to see the apple burrito is still around for the holidays!  I'll be adding that to my snack list.



*MinnieLovesMickey --*

Thank you!  I know people like to see menus and what goodies are to be had during the special seasons.  I wondered if the apple burrito would stick around past Halloween Time and into the holidays.  I was glad to see that it's still there.  I didn't try it back in September but I may have to try it in a couple of weeks.  



kirstie101 said:


> Sherry - Thank you so much for the JJJ pictures! I'm so excited now! Can't wait to buy the kids a gingerbread cookie to decorate while I sip hot cocoa!



*Kirsten -*

You're very welcome!  I think that sounds like a great way to spend some time -- cookies and cocoa!





mom2rtk said:


> I'm really looking forward to JJJ. Thanks for the sneak peek Sherry!



*Janet --*

You're welcome!  It's a fun little area of the park during both Halloween Time and the holidays.  I did not go to DLR during the summer, when the whole Jamboree/Ranch area had a patriotic theme, but from what I can tell in photos I saw, it looked extremely festive then too.  I am curious as to what the future holds for the Jamboree now that Billy Hill and the Hillbillies will be leaving early in 2014.  I suppose that Disney has different entertainment plans in mind for that space, but I hope they still keep it functioning as the Halloween Carnival and as some sort of Carnival/Jamboree for the holidays (or put the Candlelight Ceremony there).  





kylie71 said:


> Love the pics, Thank You Sherry!
> 5 days out now, and I will come back with lots of pictures, I promise!!
> 
> 
> --Lori



*Lori --*

You're welcome!  I know you will take a lot of photos for us to enjoy!




julieheyer said:


> Sherry-thanks for the shuttle info! Dh will need a ride to the airport Monday night dec 9 (my dd's and I will still be enjoying the parks. We decided it was worth the cost to not miss as much ark time .) I'll look into that one. And thanks for the JJJ pics! I don't see the monte cristo bites listed there? I can't member if they were from a different cart? I think they may have been?...



*Julie --*

You're welcome!

Last year the Monte Cristo bites were on that same menu at the JJJ, along with the Candy Cane cotton candy, etc.  This year they were not there.  I did not see the bites listed anywhere last Friday (11/15) so I don't know if they are gone for good or just were not there yet when I checked. 

I kind of felt like something was missing from the Jamboree this year.  I couldn't quite put my finger on it but it felt like some element was gone that had been there in 2012.  For one thing, it was not terribly crowded but I'm sure that will change as the season marches on.  Maybe the different "stations" were rearranged, or maybe some part of the decor was gone.  I'm not sure.  It just seemed like there was a lot of empty space that I don't recall from the holiday season of 2012 -- especially in contrast to what it looked like in its Halloween Carnival format (which was full of activities and people).




figment_jii said:


> I can take a stab at answering this because I went on the tour in October.  You cannot sign up in advance for this tour; first come, first serve.  You meet in front of the Carthay Circle Restaurant a little before 10:30 am and a CM will be waiting by the sign.  I think the tour is limited to 12 or so people per day.  It's not a long tour, but as Mike said, you get to see inside the restaurant without other folks being there!  The CM is kind of like a tour guide; they'll tell you about the history of the real Carthay Circle Theater and take you on a walking tour of the public areas of the restaurant.  Because it's in the public areas, you can take as many photos as you want.  It's pretty short, but informative and worth doing.



Thank you, *figment_jii* --

That helps a lot.  Now that you and Mike have explained it, I know I will have to add it on to my agenda, and will make sure to show up and lurk around the front of the restaurant before 10:30 a.m.  It sounds very worthwhile -- for 15 minutes or however long it takes.  It's free.  It's a chance to get in there without other people being in there.  It's informational.  What's not to like?!




ksromack said:


> ...*Sherry*, love the JJJ pictures!  I'm excited to see that in person....and where in the park is that located exactly?
> 
> I wonder how crazy I would be to attempt to listen to the CP?  I may have to give it the ole' college try



*Kathy --*

The Jingle Jangle Jamboree is located in the far reaches of Frontierland, back by (the currently closed) BTMRR ride.  I think that a lot of folks may either not realize it's there or they just don't want to walk all the way back there to see it, but it's worth a visit for Billy Hill & the Hillbillies, and to meet Santa Claus.  Also, Mickey and Minnie are usually there (Mickey was not wearing a Winter sweater when I saw him last week).  Santa Goofy is there.  Reindeer Pluto is there.  Woody and Jessie are usually there.  You also may see Donald or Chip & Dale.

If I could just find out for sure who is going to be the CP narrator on my night it would help me to figure out if it was worth attempting.  I see that Blair Underwood is going to narrate some nights at the WDW CP, but if rumors are true then he could be narrating one night at DLR too.  DLR likes to use John Stamos a lot -- in fact, he narrated last year on a night when I think it was supposed to be someone else -- so he might be their go-to person if someone else backs out.  




rentayenta said:


> Thank you so much for the photos Sherry. I love the look of the JJJ and hope I can get my kids to not rush me out. I dig the rustic decor and rope snowflakes.



*Jenny --*

You're welcome!

I love the rustic decor!  I love that there are so many different ways to make stars, snowflakes and trees -- from twigs, from rope, from antlers, etc.!  Who knew?  The little details and touches all around the JJJ (and in the cute little cabin where Santa may or may not be) are so cute and extensive.

What I really appreciate most of all is that at DLR there is such a wide array of the styles of decor in the parks and at the hotels.  From Toontown to Hollywood Land; from Frontierland to Cars Land; from New Orleans Square to Critter Country; from Grizzly Peak to the Grand Californian Hotel (and everywhere else that I did not mention), the decor changes in color and theme.  There is something for everyone, whether you like classic or rustic; whimsical or wacky; elegant or clever, etc.



mom2rtk said:


> I'm not going to lie though. I enjoyed watching it this week. I'm just sorry I forgot to tape the first installment on Monday.
> 
> But I would have been really ticked off to have them there during my trip.



*Janet --*

Same here.  I don't normally watch _The View_ but I did this week (even though the stupid DVR didn't record the John Lasseter episode on Wednesday).

I knew that Whoopi was a Disneyland fan, but I had never heard the story about her mom (her mom loved DL and when she passed away, Whoopi had the memorial service for her at DL).  So I think that being at DL had a deeper meaning for Whoopi than for the other ladies (Barbara had never even been there -- I couldn't believe it!) because of her mom.




rentayenta said:


> I'm so glad. I thought about first time and only time visitors all week.



*Jenny --*

That's the main thing I thought of -- the people who were there for possibly the only time in their lives who will end up with a cluttered Winter Castle picture.  But there are so many other things to enjoy around the Resort - especially at this time of year -- so I am hoping that part of it was just a minor issue.  At least the Castle was/is still lighting up in icicles at night, which is the really important thing!





KCmike said:


> WOW this thread really moves and I was just gone for 24 hours.  Went to bed, woke up and went to work, came home and looked at this thread and its several pages later!
> 
> *SHERRY E*  The free Carthay Circle Tour is absolutely free.  All you have to do is lineup right in front of the Carthay Circle.  There is a sign stating the tour was there and it was outside on the sidewalk with a CM standing right there.  He instructed us to come back about 15 minutes before 10:30 as they would be letting us in.  We toured much of the CC but we didn't go into Club 1901.  We got alot of fun facts that I would have never known before.  There is one picture in there that has Walt's first picture with Mickey Mouse and Walt's last picture with Mickey Mouse before he died.  Snow White's wishing well piece is the bottom trunk of one large table that can be privately requested for a small fee of around $700 or so.  There were just many great fun facts....
> 
> 
> 
> Here is my first picture I took entering Disneyland.  I rented an L glass 40-70II 2.8 lens this go around.  Loving that 2.8 stop.
> 
> I've shot this spot before but it did seem a little more crisp than my kit lens.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disneyland Christmas 2013 by KC MikeD, on Flickr




*Mike --*

Great photo (we expect nothing less from you)!

This thread has been moving very fast, indeed.  The same thing happens to me -- I disappear for a day and then come back to find that a few pages have passed!

Thank you so much (and thanks to *figment_jii*) for the great Carthay Circle tour information.  It sounds like a great way to get a look inside the restaurant and I plan to do it in a couple of weeks.  (I don't know how or why I didn't know about it before!)





tinkermell said:


> Hi Sherry!
> 
> Just had to post, that I have not forgotten about this thread. It has taken me forever to get through it all since you started the "word clue" of the week. I was really careful at first to keep track, and then I totally forgot everything. (Should have wrote them down, darn it.)
> Anywhos, thoroughly enjoying every post and the pictures are fabulous!
> Thank you everyone for your photos. Love them!!
> 
> Makes me so anxious to finally see everything again!



Hi, *Melody*!

Oh no!  I hope you have not been struggling too much with trying to read through everything in the thread.  I don't expect anyone to do that, so I appreciate that you have taken the time.

*Kathy/ksromack* won the Code Word Challenge by keeping a correct list of code words and Theme Weeks, and for guessing the correct Christmas song to which all the words belonged.  (Next year I will have to make it much more difficult!  Muahahahahahahaha!!!)

I'm glad you checked back in here!  I have been periodically updating all of the posts on page 1 of this thread as new blogs and bits of info come in, and will continue updating.




KCmike said:


> *SHERRY E*
> Club 33 was a great experience.  I have to say that we were a little terrified that we might have too high of expectations but they all came true for us.  The staff was very attentive, friendly, and very helpful in our selections.  We had lunch so I can't comment on the dinner time aspect.  I had read a few bad experiences lately but it couldn't be farther from the truth.  It was a superb experience.
> I personally had the seafood platter as a first course (Maine Lobster, shrimp, crab and tartar sauce), second came a spinach salad, followed by the Chateuabriand steak (potato and green beans), and finished with a desert bar.   We were also offered a warm cider to begin the meal with a bread basket.  The cider was amazing.  Also the desert bar has the most wonderful hot chocolate.  The chocolate cake was also top notch.  What came as a shock to us was seeing Mickey Mouse and Pluto walking around the tables taking photos and making the experience such a grand time.
> 
> We were able to walk around and view Trophy room, ride the elevator up, and step out onto the balcony and take in the views.  There was nowhere we couldn't enter.
> 
> The entire experience took about 2 1/2 hours and we didn't rush it or just take longer than we needed to.
> 
> The food was an A+.  Everything was to perfection.  We had ate at Steakhouse 55 our last time to Disneyland and thought it was one of the best steaks we had ever had (we've been to several nicer steakhouses) so we thought it might not be as good here.  It was delicious!  Steak so soft you could cut with a spoon.
> 
> If you have any further questions about Club 33 feel free to ask.  Congrats on getting to visit!  You will have a first class memorable experience.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Club 33 by KC MikeD, on Flickr



Thank you so much, *Mike*!  

That's a wonderful picture!

What a great recap of your Club 33 experience.  It sounds like it was absolutely unparalleled in terms of Disney experiences.  

Mine will be a lunch too, so I plan to get what you got -- the Chateaubriand.  That sounds delicious!  But warm cider?  Hot chocolate?  Chocolate cake too?  My goodness!  The steak sounds scrumptious enough, but I can't leave there without sampling the hot chocolate and chocolate cake.  And then to be able to see the Trophy Room...and the famous elevator too!  I can't wait! 






planningjollyholiday said:


> On my mousewait app there are some pictures being posted of the hotels being decorated with Christmas trees and garland. I thought I had read that usually the hotels aren't decorated until after thanksgiving.  Are they early this year, or are they always decorated by now?



*planningjollyholiday --*

As *Jamie* mentioned, it is likely due to the super late Thanksgiving that the hotel decorations are up earlier than usual.  Normally -- and even the hotel CMs will confirm this -- the decorations don't go up until right around Thanksgiving, or maybe on Thanksgiving (last year I think Santa was posing for photos by the PPH tree on Thanksgiving).  That's also when the carolers appear.  That's the expected time frame, in any case.  

Sometimes there may be exceptions but I don't think it can be relied upon each year.  I recall someone saw the GCH tree go up early several years back, and then it resumed its usual post-Thanksgiving schedule in the following years, so I don't know if next year the hotels will be back to the usual schedule or if they will get decorated early again.  My guess for the holiday season of 2014 will be that the decorations will go up a bit early again, but how early is anyone's guess.  It could be a week early.  It could be a few days early.  It's hard to say.  And in 2015 they could be back to the post-Thanksgiving schedule.




butterflymouse said:


> Only a few more days until I'm finally there again! I'm getting way too excited! It's been far too long since I've been there! And I'm so glad I'm going back for the holidays! Eeeee! Really feeling like a kid right now!



*butterflymouse --*

Woohoo!  So much has changed since your last holiday trip.  Have a great time!




DisneyJamieCA said:


> In years past they have been decorated in the days right after Thanksgiving - last year the tree in the Grand was up the morning after. I think with Thanksgiving being so late this year, they decided (*smartly, I think*) to get them up before.



*Jamie --*

Smartly, I think too!  I suspected that the hotel decorations would go up a bit early this year, although I didn't expect them to go up _as_ early as they did.  I think the first report of a hotel tree sighting was on Tuesday (11/19)??  I expected that maybe, perhaps, the decorations would go up at the hotels by this weekend at the earliest, being the weekend right before Thanksgiving -- but not more than one full week in advance!  So that really surprised me!

This kind of staggered schedule of holiday happenings at DLR this year is bugging me.  Mostly everything quietly opened on 11/8.  Everything was officially open on 11/12.  Other things started on 11/15.  The hotels got decorated a few days later, and more than a week ahead of schedule...  It's too much to keep track of!  I wish there could be one start date and everything (minus maybe the CP) begins/opens/is decorated on that date!

By the way,  I don't know if you saw it but in a Micechat article from last week I noticed that they (_unofficially_) reported that plans for a Christmas party at DLR have been shelved because the powers that be realize it would be too tricky to pull off in terms of entertainment for the party.  They know they can't use the dated holiday fireworks and parade as party selling points for locals and annual holiday visitors so they are kind of backed into a corner for now.





Arizona Rita said:


> Tomorrow can not get here soon enough!
> This time tomorrow hopefully there will be fireworks!
> I will learn to post photos and maybe even post something!



*Rita --*

Have a great time!

Make sure you have a Photobucket account.  Load your photos to the account and then copy/paste the IMG code into a post here.  That's how simple it is to post photos!  




ksromack said:


> I'm so excited for those of you leaving in the next couple of days!  We leave a week from tomorrow......and I'm feeling pretty blessed right now.  I've learned amazing things from this thread and have really enjoyed all the pictures and helpful hints.
> 
> Our first couple days are at HoJo and I was feeling sorry for myself that I couldn't just stay at PPH the entire vacation....then I got an email from HoJo and I'm guessing they have some vacancies!  My first night (Dec 29) was the same rate but the next night (Dec 30) is 50% off!!!!!  That made it $89 for a theme park view.  You have to sign up for their emails but it paid off pretty well for me this trip.  Certain nights have the same 50% discount and you have to print the email which shows your name (and thus proves you received the offer personally) and present it upon check-in.
> 
> We are flying to hubby's hometown for Christmas week and our flight home is now $76 less than it was when I booked it (SW Airlines).  All I did was change to the current price and now I have a credit to be used on a later trip.
> 
> Did I mention I get to experience Disneyland for the first time in a little over a week?
> 
> 
> What a treat!  It's so wonderful when expectations are met and even exceeded, especially when it's something you've really looked forward to.  I have no doubt Sherry will have memories from Club 33 that will last for a long time to come.



*Kathy --*

Now you're loaded with information, details, facts, plans, gift cards, etc., and ready to embark on your DLR holiday trip!  Plus, after this trip you will undoubtedly have many photos to contribute to next year's Theme Week Countdown!

You know, I got that same HoJo's email with the discount!  That's a great deal and I'm glad you were able to take advantage of it.

I'm glad I can see Club 33 before it is remodeled or redone.  I think that it will be very memorable and special, indeed!





Phoenixrising said:


> Well, I'm off to Edmonton tonight. I can't pack for the kids until they get home from school, as they want to take their school backpacks for the trip. I do have all the stuff ready to pack in them though. Just have to do a bunch of little things and I'm good to go. I'm 90% packed for the DL trip on Sunday, but have to wait until the Edmonton trip is over with before I can transfer some things (my camera, it's batteries and my Kindle) into my carry on. I'm starting to get really excited about the DL trip and have started to bug the kids about it. Have a great day everyone!!
> 
> Trish



Have a wonderful time, *Trish*!  It's almost Disneyland time!




kylie71 said:


> Sherry, I know you enjoy Kurt, he will take Barbara on a behind the scenes tour of Disneyland today.... I hope you have your DVR set!!
> 
> --Lori
> 
> 
> Here in Reno, NV Kurt got taken off by a ABC Special report on the anniversary of the JFK assassination....
> 
> Hopefully somebody got to see it....
> 
> --Lori



*Lori --*

I was soooooo annoyed at ABC for breaking into the show right in the middle of Kurt's description of playing ping pong with Walt Disney (and right before the Club 33/Walt's apartment segment) to remind us that it is the 50-year anniversary of JFK's death!  I know that the show will probably be on the ABC website, but my video feeds are always choppy and I would have preferred to watch it on TV.  Why did they have to cut in right at that moment?  Why not cut into the show in the last 15 minutes or whatever?  Why not do a whole special about it?  I was really irritated by that.


----------



## Disney Dreams

I was walking down Main Street, leaving the Park on Tuesday afternoon.  It was cloudy and ugly.  I noticed as I was walking that the star on the top of the tree was sitting RIGHT in the middle of one of the Mickey's on the garland.  In all the years, I don't think I've ever looked up when they aligned up like that.  So...





Just thought I'd share,
Dreams


----------



## mrsw94

kylie71 said:


> Sherry, I know you enjoy Kurt, he will take Barbara on a behind the scenes tour of Disneyland today.... I hope you have your DVR set!!
> 
> --Lori
> 
> 
> Here in Reno, NV Kurt got taken off by a ABC Special report on the anniversary of the JFK assassination....
> 
> Hopefully somebody got to see it....
> 
> --Lori



I found the solution!!!  It's at ABC.com!!  
http://abc.go.com/shows/the-view

Yeah!  Haven't watched it yet.  JFK took over here in Northern CA as well.


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

Sherry, now that you mention Santa being there on Thanksgiving, I realize the tree actually went up the day before Thanksgiving last year because I have pictures of my kids from the night before in front of it and with Santa on Thanksgiving. I just remember it going up overnight  during our trip (wasn't there at midnight but everything was up by 6:30am the next morning) and being amazed at the serious Disney magic!

I didn't see that about the Christmas parties, but I sure hope it's true! I can't say we wouldn't go during the Holidays if they had one, but it would be something we'd have think more about. I love the tradition we have now!


----------



## dolphingirl47

Sherry, when you go to Club 33, you have to try the Macaroni Cheese. This is the best Macaroni Cheese I have ever tasted and compliments the steak perfectly. It is worth every Cent of the $9 upcharge.

Corinna


----------



## ksromack

Disney Dreams said:


> I was walking down Main Street, leaving the Park on Tuesday afternoon.  It was cloudy and ugly.  I noticed as I was walking that the star on the top of the tree was sitting RIGHT in the middle of one of the Mickey's on the garland.  In all the years, I don't think I've ever looked up when they aligned up like that.  So...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just thought I'd share,
> Dreams



How fun!  Now I will try to re-create and will probably forget once I get there.  




mrsw94 said:


> I found the solution!!!  It's at ABC.com!!
> http://abc.go.com/shows/the-view
> 
> Yeah!  Haven't watched it yet.  JFK took over here in Northern CA as well.



Oh, you are a life saver!  I've been mooning over the fact that I neglected to dvr that show this week!  I'm off to watch now   Thank you!!!

Oh, and I loved your vinyl decals from your die cutter.  I have one too but have never cut vinyl with it.


----------



## mrsw94

ksromack said:


> How fun!  Now I will try to re-create and will probably forget once I get there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, you are a life saver!  I've been mooning over the fact that I neglected to dvr that show this week!  I'm off to watch now   Thank you!!!
> 
> Oh, and I loved your vinyl decals from your die cutter.  I have one too but have never cut vinyl with it.



  You didn't miss a ton, so much of it was overly-scripted to me, but I'm still looking forward to the Kurt Russell part.  

You TOTALLY need to try vinyl.  Once you do, your life will NEVER be the same!!   Personalized EVERYTHING!!!


----------



## Sherry E

Very clever positioning of the star in the wreath, *Dreams*!  I don't think I've ever quite caught a glimpse of the star through the wreath.






mrsw94 said:


> I found the solution!!!  It's at ABC.com!!
> http://abc.go.com/shows/the-view
> 
> Yeah!  Haven't watched it yet.  JFK took over here in Northern CA as well.



*mrsw94 -*

Unfortunately, as I mentioned to Lori above, I can't get good clear video on my PC.  It's too old and the browsers are always shaky.  That's why I am especially annoyed that I couldn't view the Walt's apartment/Club 33 segment on TV, but oh well.  It is what it is.  I can't do anything about it.  Hopefully the show will be repeated in the future -- it is not available on my On Demand menu, sadly.



DisneyJamieCA said:


> Sherry, now that you mention Santa being there on Thanksgiving, I realize the tree actually went up the day before Thanksgiving last year because I have pictures of my kids from the night before in front of it and with Santa on Thanksgiving. I just remember it going up overnight  during our trip (wasn't there at midnight but everything was up by 6:30am the next morning) and being amazed at the serious Disney magic!
> 
> I didn't see that about the Christmas parties, but I sure hope it's true! I can't say we wouldn't go during the Holidays if they had one, but it would be something we'd have think more about. I love the tradition we have now!



*Jamie --*

Well, I thought that the GCH tree was up on the day after Thanksgiving last year, but the PPH Santa schedule indicated that Santa was greeting guests on Thanksgiving (which would mean that the PPH tree was up).  So I figured that if the PPH tree was up, the GCH tree had to be up too!

However, other people have reported in the past that the GCH tree was not there until the day after Thanksgiving -- and the CMs around the hotels will back that up.  So my guess is that their (the people who decorate) goal is to get all of the trees up by the day after Thanksgiving at the latest, and sometimes that's when the trees will go up, but if they are able to get them up sooner they will do it.  

The problem is that we never know if it's going to be an 'early hotel tree year' or a 'late hotel tree year'!  It's hard to tell someone, "Yes, the tree will be up by XX date," when we don't know for sure if it will be up by that date.  And then, if the trees happen to go up a bit early, some people will assume it is that way every year and we know it's not.

I agree -- I'd still go to DLR for the holiday season even if there were suddenly a party.  However, depending on what was included in that party and how many holiday things were available in the non-party hours, I might have to do some serious thinking about the length of the trip and whether or not I could get away with skipping it every so often.  

Still, though, I hope that it turns out to be true that the party plans have been shelved.  The holidays at DLR work nicely the way they are now, and there is no shortage of visitors.

By the way, please don't forget to report back on your peppermint ice cream findings at DLR!  I have to know if that ice cream suddenly appeared at Clarabelle's after I asked about it, or if it suddenly appeared at Gibson Girl.  Also, I am curious as to whether the ice cream at Ghirardelli is actual peppermint or just white ice cream with bark.




dolphingirl47 said:


> Sherry, when you go to Club 33, you have to try the Macaroni Cheese. This is the best Macaroni Cheese I have ever tasted and compliments the steak perfectly. It is worth every Cent of the $9 upcharge.
> 
> Corinna



*Corinna -*

Hmmm... Between the steak, bread, salad and chocolate cake -- not to mention cider and hot chocolate -- I'm not sure I could eat any more in one sitting!  That sounds tempting, though.  

I saw a photo of someone's burger from Club 33 -- the member who got her in had to place the burger order ahead of time -- and even that didn't look like just a regular burger.  It looked like the best (and most expensive) burger anyone has ever had!


----------



## mrsw94

Sherry, the Dryer's ice cream was $2.99 at Safeway today.  You bet your bottom I bought one! 





Sherry E said:


> *It is almost hot cocoa weather!  Chilly, gloomy, slightly damp -- my kind of weather!
> 
> Yesterday I saw a very interesting idea about decorating for the holidays on some TV show.  I think it would be good for a party of some kind (Hanukkah, Christmas, New Year's, office party, birthday or a general "holiday" party).  For example, for a New Year's Eve party you could maybe use all gold and silver sparkly paper.  It's so simple and obvious, and yet it never even dawned on me.  The idea is basically just to wrap picture frames like presents and hang them on the wall.  You could use existing frames that you already have on the wall and wrap those in pretty paper and bows, or you could use empty frames, wrap them and hang them for decor only.
> 
> The hosts of this show were using all different types of paper and bows on the frames, as well as different sizes of frames, from small to large, just for accent pieces.  It was a cool idea and it seems like something anyone could do because it takes what we all probably already have at home -- frames and leftover wrapping paper -- and uses it for decoration.
> *



I did this several years ago with some large pictures hanging on our walls and I loved it.  Found big bows to add to them and they looked GREAT!  We have smaller pics on the wall now, so I havne't done it for a few years, but I might have to do it again this year!!


----------



## Sherry E

mrsw94 said:


> Sherry, the Dryer's ice cream was $2.99 at Safeway today.  You bet your bottom I bought one!



*mrsw94 -*

 Excellent!  Yes, that is a very good price for Dreyer's -- especially for the highly sought after Peppermint Wonderland!  I think that since the carton sizes got smaller and the prices stayed the same or got higher in the last couple of years, the lowest price I've ever seen it was maybe $2.50 -- and that was one of those 3-day only sales or some crazy thing.  But $2.99 is a great sale price.  Every now and then Vons/Safeway will have a $3.33 sale on it, but more often than not it's $3.99, $4.99, $5.99, etc.  

And we just cannot be sure of whether or not the ice cream will be at DLR this year (and why would be at the BBQ but not at the actual ice cream shops?).  I am hoping it suddenly popped up at Clarabelle's and Gibson Girl, but until someone reports back with definite information I won't hold my breath.



mrsw94 said:


> I did this several years ago with some large pictures hanging on our walls and I loved it.  Found big bows to add to them and they looked GREAT!  We have smaller pics on the wall now, so I havne't done it for a few years, but I might have to do it again this year!!



*mrsw94 --*

It is so simple as a concept and yet it's so smart, isn't it?!  When I saw the segment about wrapping up frames as decorations on TV yesterday I thought, "That's brilliant!"  That had never even occurred to me to do.  

The big bows make a huge difference, I think, from what I could tell by the demonstration on TV.  The frames are the perfect shape for wrapping.  Almost everyone has some sort of frame with something in it on the wall.  Many people have extra unused wrapping paper stashed away.  The idea works for almost any type of party -- but the colors and styles of paper will change, depending on what type of party it is.  And the wrapped frames work wonderfully as pops of color and decor for the season.  

Plus, it's an inexpensive project -- if not free, depending on whether or not you already have the frames and paper at home.


----------



## ksromack

Sherry E said:


> The big bows make a huge difference, I think, from what I could tell by the demonstration on TV.  The frames are the perfect shape for wrapping.  Almost everyone has some sort of frame with something in it on the wall.  Many people have extra unused wrapping paper stashed away.  The idea works for almost any type of party -- but the colors and styles of paper will change, depending on what type of party it is.  And the wrapped frames work wonderfully as pops of color and decor for the season.
> 
> Plus, it's an inexpensive project -- if not free, depending on whether or not you already have the frames and paper at home.



Oh, pooh, I don't have many pictures on walls....actually I have none in the living room but a large one in my kitchen.  That's a good idea....maybe I'll try that this year!

I'm on my second episode of The View from this week.  I'm really enjoying it.  I know some of it is over acted but it sure is getting me in the mood for next week


----------



## Leilanie94

Hello! My family and I are at the Grand Californian right now! 
We are at Day #2. And loving it!  We are here until Sunday, November 24.
We love Cars Land theme and holiday decorations. So awesome!!! l


----------



## Sherry E

ksromack said:


> Oh, pooh, I don't have many pictures on walls....actually I have none in the living room but a large one in my kitchen.  That's a good idea....maybe I'll try that this year!
> 
> I'm on my second episode of The View from this week.  I'm really enjoying it.  I know some of it is over acted but it sure is getting me in the mood for next week



*Kathy --*

It can't hurt.  Worst case scenario is that the frame looks horrible in the wrapping and you take it off.  Otherwise, it could be a nice accent/complement to whatever other decorations you might have.

I agree -- the ladies were hamming it up at DLR (and pretending to be interested in things that they probably were not interested in), but it was fun to see Barbara Walters talking about going on rides (like IASW) and eating a Mickey-shaped ice cream bar.  I loved the segment about Disneyland food items.  I still can't believe that Barbara has never been to DLR before this trip.

I also liked the story of Whoopi's mom and her DL memorial service.




Leilanie94 said:


> Hello! My family and I are at the Grand Californian right now!
> We are at Day #2. And loving it!  We are here until Sunday, November 24.
> We love Cars Land theme and holiday decorations. So awesome!!! l



*Leilanie84 -*

Yay!  I'm so glad you're having a great time.  Aren't the decorations great?  You're getting to see the Grand Californian tree too, which is a surprise!  Be sure to stop in at Ghirardelli and get a free sample of yummy peppermint bark!


----------



## Priory

Has anyone taken the tour yet? I'm curious if they're squeezing Jingle Cruise in this year.


----------



## mrsw94

Ok, just watched The View segment with Kurt Russell and the "Grand Finale". Nice, but not earth shattering. Also, unless those fireworks were amazing in person, certainly not worth closing Tton Town over!  Oh, and the number of commercials they make you watch online is annoying!  I lovemy DVR!

Sherry-I did see a commercial for the Christmas movie ABC is showing Sunday night, and Hubby said I'm not allowed to watch. Husband fulfills a wish for his dying wife. Bring on the Kleenex!

Just had a bowl of Peppermint ice cream. Soooooooo yummy!!!!!


----------



## KCmike

Disneyland Fire Engine by KC MikeD, on Flickr


----------



## Pesky

KCmike said:


> Disneyland Fire Engine by KC MikeD, on Flickr



Stunning shot!


----------



## PHXscuba

Sherry E said:


> *It is almost hot cocoa weather!  Chilly, gloomy, slightly damp -- my kind of weather!
> 
> Yesterday I saw a very interesting idea about decorating for the holidays on some TV show.  I think it would be good for a party of some kind (Hanukkah, Christmas, New Year's, office party, birthday or a general "holiday" party).  For example, for a New Year's Eve party you could maybe use all gold and silver sparkly paper.  It's so simple and obvious, and yet it never even dawned on me.  The idea is basically just to wrap picture frames like presents and hang them on the wall.  You could use existing frames that you already have on the wall and wrap those in pretty paper and bows, or you could use empty frames, wrap them and hang them for decor only.
> 
> The hosts of this show were using all different types of paper and bows on the frames, as well as different sizes of frames, from small to large, just for accent pieces.  It was a cool idea and it seems like something anyone could do because it takes what we all probably already have at home -- frames and leftover wrapping paper -- and uses it for decoration.
> *



Sherry, I've done this for a few years -- got the idea from someone I used to know who could do a lot with just a little money in a small space. I have some black-and-white floral photos in a bathroom downstairs. The bathroom gets done up with snowflakes every Christmas -- I replace the shower curtain and add decals to the mirror. I just cover the floral photos with snowflake wrapping paper and rehang. Which reminds me ... I am out of that paper and need to find more before I decorate next weekend!

And as for the Club 33 mac and cheese, you should find someone to split it with!! 

PHXscuba


----------



## lucysmom

Things are falling into place. This past week I got our Fantasmic and Holiday Tour tickets. We have our character meals and BB ressies. The only fly in the ointment is that this year it looks like the resort is not opening both parks up to early entry for hotel guests every day. They did that last year and we are going on the exact same days this year. Do you think the schedule might change? Also, do you think the show where Goofy conducts the water orchestra will be happening in the afternoons? The schedule didn't have that or the Mad T Party listed. Maybe the schedule will still change. Is it ever that fluid? We will be there Dec. 18-23.


----------



## larina

Set up our Christmas Eve tour and In Room Celebration today. Getting so excited!!!


----------



## kylie71

Packing today... UGH, out of here Tuesday early AM!!!


--Lori


----------



## Sherry E

​



KCmike said:


> Disneyland Fire Engine by KC MikeD, on Flickr



Great picture, *KCmike*!^^^  I love the perspective and composition!







Priory said:


> Has anyone taken the tour yet? I'm curious if they're squeezing Jingle Cruise in this year.



*Priory --*

I wouldn't be at all shocked if it's included (and hopefully the guide would take everyone upstairs to see the extra decorations that will be missed if they get in a short line).  It seems like in the past they did HMH and IASWH and then threw in another ride too (though I think that the other ride changed from year to year).  I know they throw in extra rides on the Happiest Haunts tour in addition to SMGG and HMH, so it seems like it would make sense to throw in Jingle Cruise for the holiday tour.



mrsw94 said:


> Ok, just watched The View segment with Kurt Russell and the "Grand Finale". Nice, but not earth shattering. Also, unless those fireworks were amazing in person, certainly not worth closing Tton Town over!  Oh, and the number of commercials they make you watch online is annoying!  I lovemy DVR!
> 
> Sherry-I did see a commercial for the Christmas movie ABC is showing Sunday night, and Hubby said I'm not allowed to watch. Husband fulfills a wish for his dying wife. Bring on the Kleenex!
> 
> Just had a bowl of Peppermint ice cream. Soooooooo yummy!!!!!



*mrsw94 --*

It is good ice cream, isn't it?

The movie you're talking about is the one with Mary Louise Parker, correct?  That is a Hallmark movie, but I think it's produced for ABC so it runs on ABC first.  Next year it will likely show up on the Hallmark Channel.  Last year they did this with another movie too -- it ran on ABC and now this year it's on Hallmark.

Speaking of which, tonight there is a new holiday movie on Hallmark -- "Window Wonderland."  I think tomorrow's movie might be "Fir Crazy," but I have to double check.  Last week it was "The Christmas Ornament" (pretty good) and "Catch a Christmas Star" (not too bad, but kind of silly).  

I notice that the dialogue in some of these Hallmark movies is getting better, even though the plots are predictable.  The couples are getting slightly better too.  In the past, the couples often lacked chemistry or any kind of spark and yet we were supposed to believe they were in love with each other.




PHXscuba said:


> Sherry, I've done this for a few years -- got the idea from someone I used to know who could do a lot with just a little money in a small space. I have some black-and-white floral photos in a bathroom downstairs. The bathroom gets done up with snowflakes every Christmas -- I replace the shower curtain and add decals to the mirror. I just cover the floral photos with snowflake wrapping paper and rehang. Which reminds me ... I am out of that paper and need to find more before I decorate next weekend!
> 
> And as for the Club 33 mac and cheese, you should find someone to split it with!!
> 
> PHXscuba



*PHX --*

Do you put the snowflake wrapping paper in the frames or over the frames?  I've put wrapping paper in frames before -- if it was pretty paper that looked good in a frame, but I've never covered/wrapped an entire frame like a present with a big bow and then hung it.  The way they did it on TV looked great though.  So simple, and yet so genius!

I'm going to pass on the mac and cheese at Club 33 on this trip.  I really think I will have more than enough to deal with between the steak, the salad, the bread and the dessert bar/buffet.  I can't eat anything else in one sitting, nor do I want to pay for anything extra that I can't eat!  I've seen pictures of the chocolate cake at the dessert buffet and I have my heart set on trying it.  Plus, now that *KCmike* has told me about the hot chocolate and warm cider too, I may not even be able to get up from the chair and walk through the door when it's time to leave.




lucysmom said:


> Things are falling into place. This past week I got our Fantasmic and Holiday Tour tickets. We have our character meals and BB ressies. The only fly in the ointment is that this year it looks like the resort is not opening both parks up to early entry for hotel guests every day. They did that last year and we are going on the exact same days this year. Do you think the schedule might change? Also, do you think the show where Goofy conducts the water orchestra will be happening in the afternoons? The schedule didn't have that or the Mad T Party listed. Maybe the schedule will still change. Is it ever that fluid? We will be there Dec. 18-23.



*lucysmom --*

The schedule/calendar could very well change.  I would not trust it yet.  As an example, for a while it was not showing the Enchantment Lighting of the Castle on certain nights in December.  I knew that it had to be an oversight or mistake, because the Castle lighting is too crucial to the season at this point in time (unless there was going to be some other kind of event to prevent it from happening).  I checked around and asked someone official (behind the scenes), who then looked into it, got back to me later and told me that the Castle lighting would be happening every night through 1/6/14, but that it was just left off of the schedule.  Supposedly it was going to be corrected and I don't know if it has, but even if it hasn't been fixed the lighting will still be happening every night.  

Also, at one point IASWH was listed on the schedule, and then it was taken off.  I don't know if it's back on the schedule yet but we know it's running every night!

So I wouldn't be shocked if the early entry situation changes (from what's currently on the schedule) as the season marches on and both parks open up (especially if it's expected to be really busy that week).  Your trip is still a good bit of time away and it could change.



larina said:


> Set up our Christmas Eve tour and In Room Celebration today. Getting so excited!!!



*larina -*

That sounds amazing!  One of these days I have got to stay at DLR on 12/24 and 12/25.  I have convinced myself that it must feel extra magical at DLR over the actual holiday than it does earlier in December.

If you remember, can you let us know (when you get back from the trip) if the Christmas Eve Goodnight (with the characters in their pajamas in Town Square) returns this year on 12/24?  I remember that JediMasterNerd said it was cancelled last year.  That seemed like such a cute little idea and I hope it hasn't been retired forever.




kylie71 said:


> Packing today... UGH, out of here Tuesday early AM!!!
> 
> 
> --Lori



*Lori -*

 It will be a great trip.  It may be a little cooler than you'd like -- I know you said you'd prefer 80 degrees -- but that will just mean it's perfect weather for hot cocoa!


----------



## rentayenta

KCmike said:


> Disneyland Fire Engine by KC MikeD, on Flickr




This is a beautiful photo. DH is a firefighter and this is just great!





My posts are acting all wonky. 

Sherry, Hanukkah beings Dec 27. I am reading this thread from the beginning to soak in as much info as possible and enjoy some pre-trip Disneyland and wonderful photos.


----------



## Sherry E

*Jenny --*

Thank you for letting me know!  Of course it matters.  I was thinking Hanukkah began the evening of 11/28 (for some reason, which may be due to my wall calendar saying that's when it begins) instead of the evening of 11/27, and when I recently mentioned it to a friend who celebrates Hanukkah she didn't tell me otherwise!  I've corrected it.

That's not a Table of Contents.  That's a Dates to Remember post, because I found that there were so many different dates to keep track of in terms of when certain things happen during the season and it was good to keep them all in one spot.

I didn't do an actual ToC this time around.  I think it works better to break up the different posts on page 1 by category (Treats, Hotels, Seasonal Events, etc.) and then just provide the links to the various sources of info, reviews, etc.  It's a bit more effective than a ToC in this case.

Which Hallmark movies have you caught so far? They are addictive after a while!


----------



## rentayenta

Sherry E said:


> *Jenny --*
> 
> Thank you for letting me know!  Of course it matters.  I was thinking Hanukkah began the evening of 11/28 (for some reason) instead of the evening of 11/27, and when I recently mentioned it to a friend who celebrates Hanukkah she didn't tell me otherwise!  I've corrected it.
> 
> That's not a Table of Contents.  That's a Dates to Remember post, because I found that there were so many different dates to keep track of in terms of when certain things happen during the season and it was good to keep them all in one spot.
> 
> I didn't do an actual ToC this time around.  I think it works better to break up the different posts on page 1 by category (Treats. Hotels, Seasonal Events, etc.) and then just provide the links to the various sources of info, reviews, etc.  It's a bit more effective than a ToC in this case.
> 
> Which Hallmark movies have you caught so far? They are addictive after a while!





 I am not loving or even liking Hanukkah and Thanksgiving at the same time. We're headed to Vegas early Thursday morning for a soccer tournament; me and Joshua. Michael works, the girls are staying home. Thanksgiving is one of my favorites and I'm feeling blue about not celebrating properly. And no leftovers! 


I'm watching Window Wonderland but not loving it. Mistletoe over Manhattan is on later, if I stay awake that long.


----------



## butterflymouse

Tomorrow tomorrow tomorrow! I'm coming home, Disney! I've missed the parks so much! 2 years is far too long!!! Tomorrow evening I'll be back to my home away from home!


----------



## momtothreeinfinity

So excited for you!  I'm still waiting for 4 slow weeks to pass.  Enjoy your time


----------



## Sherry E

rentayenta said:


> I am not loving or even liking Hanukkah and Thanksgiving at the same time. We're headed to Vegas early Thursday morning for a soccer tournament; me and Joshua. Michael works, the girls are staying home. Thanksgiving is one of my favorites and I'm feeling blue about not celebrating properly. And no leftovers!
> 
> 
> I'm watching Window Wonderland but not loving it. Mistletoe over Manhattan is on later, if I stay awake that long.



*Jenny --*

You have a lot going on this coming week!  No time to really settle in and celebrate much of anything.

I wondered how people felt about the combo of the two holidays.  It is very, very rare that this happens, isn't it?  It even has a catchy name now, apparently -- is it Thanksgivukkah or something like that?  That's what someone on TV called it.  I don't think I would like it either.  I would prefer one holiday at a time -- not simultaneously!  Each holiday should have its proper celebration on its day (or days) without having to compete with another holiday.

"Mistletoe Over Manhattan" is not one of my favorites.  I had high hopes for "Window Wonderland" but you said it's not great so I have a feeling I won't love it either.

I think that "Trading Christmas" might be on late tonight -- that's a pretty good one (it's like "The Holiday" with Cameron Diaz and Kate Winslet).  I just watched "The Christmas Ornament," which is also pretty good.  Earlier today I watched one of *tksbaskets'* favorites -- "A Bride For Christmas."  That's good -- a cute guy, a cute girl, a totally implausible story line and a predictable outcome!  It works, though!

And be sure to look for "Snow Bride" if you haven't seen it yet.  Again, a cute guy, a cute girl, snappy dialogue and a predictable outcome -- but it's quite good.


By the way -- if you want to go back to when the Theme Week Countdown began (to look at everyone's photos), go back to page 62.  From page 62 to page 166 there were 20 themes.


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

We are packed & ready to go! We leave bright & early tomorrow morning. After all this time planning, I can't believe it's finally here.

I also saw via FB that 4 sets of friends are down there now too!


----------



## Sherry E

DisneyJamieCA said:


> We are packed & ready to go! We leave bright & early tomorrow morning. After all this time planning, I can't believe it's finally here.
> 
> I also saw via FB that 4 sets of friends are down there now too!




Have a great time, *Jamie (and butterflymouse too!)*!

Bring an umbrella or rain coat just in case -- the last local weather forecast I watched today said 66 degrees and a "good chance of rain" on Thanksgiving.  It may not end up being a lot of rain or a long-lasting storm, but it is looking more likely that it will rain at some point on that day.

When do you get back?

I don't know if you saw my reply to you a page or two or three back, but I was asking for a full peppermint ice cream report when you return!  I need to know if that ice cream suddenly appeared at Clarabelle's and Gibson Girl after I was told that those places are not getting any in stock this year!  I don't think that whatever is being sold at Ghirardelli is the same thing -- it probably just has peppermint bark pieces in it -- but if the ice cream is at the BBQ then there is a good chance it may have made its way to the actual ice cream shops too.


----------



## KCmike

*LORI*  Have a great trip!

*Everyone* Thanks for the very very kind words on the fire engine photo.


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

Sherry E said:


> Have a great time, Jamie (and butterflymouse too!)!  Bring an umbrella or rain coat just in case -- the last local weather forecast I watched today said 66 degrees and a "good chance of rain" on Thanksgiving.  It may not end up being a lot of rain or a long-lasting storm, but it is looking more likely that it will rain at some point on that day.  When do you get back?  I don't know if you saw my reply to you a page or two or three back, but I was asking for a full peppermint ice cream report when you return!  I need to know if that ice cream suddenly appeared at Clarabelle's and Gibson Girl after I was told that those places are not getting any in stock this year!  I don't think that whatever is being sold at Ghirardelli is the same thing -- it probably just has peppermint bark pieces in it -- but if the ice cream is at the BBQ then there is a good chance it may have made its way to the actual ice cream shops too.



I will bring an umbrella. Ponchos are packed. Hopefully it's not too much rain, but maybe we'll use that time to do BAB or maybe even see Frozen. 

I will definitely report back on any peppermint ice cream I come across! We will be back Sat, Nov 30th.


----------



## tiffjoy

Thirteen days until our trip!! We live in the Bay Area, and the tree lighting ceremony is this weekend at Pier 39. We got to see Mickey and Co sing Christmas songs and light up the tree! It was nice to have to be able to have our girls know they'd be seeing him in just a couple weeks. Good thing, too, because right at noon, when the greetings started, the line to meet Mickey was at least an hour (probably more).  I was glad my DD4 was ok with not waiting since we will see him in DL so soon. Still, very cute. This was our first year going, and I think we started a new tradition.


----------



## mrsw94

tiffjoy said:


> Thirteen days until our trip!! We live in the Bay Area, and the tree lighting ceremony is this weekend at Pier 39. We got to see Mickey and Co sing Christmas songs and light up the tree! It was nice to have to be able to have our girls know they'd be seeing him in just a couple weeks. Good thing, too, because right at noon, when the greetings started, the line to meet Mickey was at least an hour (probably more).  I was glad my DD4 was ok with not waiting since we will see him in DL so soon. Still, very cute. This was our first year going, and I think we started a new tradition.



Well darn! I wish I'd known about that!  We leave in 3 weeks, but the kids don't know about it.   Can't wait!


----------



## tiffjoy

mrsw94 said:


> Well darn! I wish I'd known about that!  We leave in 3 weeks, but the kids don't know about it.   Can't wait!



They have it again tomorrow! I highly recommend it. If you save a spot around 5:30 near the stage, the show starts at 6:00 and lasts about 15 minutes. We didn't know about the show, so we didn't save spots but watched from the second floor balcony of the aquarium. Next time, we will save spots.


----------



## Phoenixrising

I'm back from the snow and Ice (Edmonton). It was 10 below zero when we arrived BRRR!! The kids had way too much fun in the snow today, having a pile of snowball fights. The wedding was amazing, and it meant a great deal to the happy couple that we came to their wedding. Wished we could have stayed longer, but am now warming up here before heading to DL tomorrow where it's actually warm. Both kids had problems equalizing their ears on the flights, but I was better prepared this time and got Earplanes for the kids, as well as some decongestants. The combo seemed to work. But DS9 was determined not to wear them, and decending through 20,000 feet his ears blocked solid tonight on the return flight. Once I put the earplanes in his ears started to equalize again, so they really do work. He probably has inflamed eardrums, so DH will take him to our doc to get them looked at next week. DH was skeptical that the earplanes would work, but they really saved the kids. Something to keep in mind when flying with kids. At least I now have a combo of things that work for future flights. Take care everyone, and hope that everyone has great trips!

Trish


----------



## tdashgirl

Fun photos, especially Sherry and KCMike's. The fire engine one is stunning!


----------



## tksbaskets

KCmike said:


> Disneyland Fire Engine by KC MikeD, on Flickr



Another DISer who loves this stunning picture.  I dream of being able to compose a shot like this.  Mike keep 'em coming.  This one captures the nostalgia and beauty of Disneyland at Christmas for me.


----------



## kylie71

KCmike said:


> *LORI*  Have a great trip!
> 
> *Everyone* Thanks for the very very kind words on the fire engine photo.


Thank You Mike!    We are very excited to spend Thanksgiving week at DLR!  4.5 days in the parks!!    Yahoo!

Happy Thanksgiving! Can't wait to see more of your beautiful pictures!!

--Lori


----------



## Phoenixrising

I'm off to the airport in 20 mins to DL YAHOO!!! Still cold from Edmonton, time to warm up in DL. Have great trips everyone!!

Trish


----------



## Pesky

THREE WEEKS TO GO!  I have no packing list, I have gifts to ship, I have all the Christmas baking to do early -- I'm not ready!  Luckily plans to accomplish all but the biggest challenge will be getting through the Thanksgiving holidays with my parents.  I am going the outright lie and deception path.  My mom is notorious for ruining surprises -- told my niece we were going to pay her way to a family reunion before we'd even asked her, told my SIL my bro was going to propose, and so on.  I didn't expect them to come out this year so didn't think it was an issue.  Well now I am telling them that due to massive layoffs at my company and job insecurity (true) and it being poor timing for my ILs with just coming back from helping with SIL's new baby (also true), we cashed in our trip insurance and cancelled Disney this year and hope to redo it in a year or two (not true).  Figured I'd tell her that I got some assurances and insurance company hadn't processed our claim so we are going -- which she will know the day before we take off.  Sad to have to go through such theatrics but I'm protecting the surprise we planned for the kids and will NOT let my mother ruin it.

Speaking of surprise, the kids just found out we are going to the ILs' for Christmas.  DH had put together clues in DS's carry-on and it took FOREVER for them to piece together what the clues meant (not totally their fault -- one clue threw them off big time so we had to take it away).  They will still think we are going to the ILs when we land and spend the night in Santa Monica.  We'll drive down the next night and arrive at the VGC.  They will likely be so absorbed in watching a movie they will not notice where we are or the signs.   I don't know if they will "get" where they are right away.  What do you think about telling them?  Some possibilities include waiting until we get to the room and letting them see the view (I don't like this because the window gets their expressions, not us).  Another is using Santa if he is there to tell them.  Figured that is the perfect photo op because we'll have a PP photographer and a perfect shot for us.  Other ideas?

Oh and I need to figure out a way to grab KCmike to be our personal photographer during the trip.  I've decided there is no other way.


----------



## rentayenta

Sherry E said:


> *Jenny --*
> 
> You have a lot going on this coming week!  No time to really settle in and celebrate much of anything.
> 
> I wondered how people felt about the combo of the two holidays.  It is very, very rare that this happens, isn't it?  It even has a catchy name now, apparently -- is it Thanksgivukkah or something like that?  That's what someone on TV called it.  I don't think I would like it either.  I would prefer one holiday at a time -- not simultaneously!  Each holiday should have its proper celebration on its day (or days) without having to compete with another holiday.
> 
> "Mistletoe Over Manhattan" is not one of my favorites.  I had high hopes for "Window Wonderland" but you said it's not great so I have a feeling I won't love it either.
> 
> I think that "Trading Christmas" might be on late tonight -- that's a pretty good one (it's like "The Holiday" with Cameron Diaz and Kate Winslet).  I just watched "The Christmas Ornament," which is also pretty good.  Earlier today I watched one of *tksbaskets'* favorites -- "A Bride For Christmas."  That's good -- a cute guy, a cute girl, a totally implausible story line and a predictable outcome!  It works, though!
> 
> And be sure to look for "Snow Bride" if you haven't seen it yet.  Again, a cute guy, a cute girl, snappy dialogue and a predictable outcome -- but it's quite good.
> 
> 
> By the way -- if you want to go back to when the Theme Week Countdown began (to look at everyone's photos), go back to page 62.  From page 62 to page 166 there were 20 themes.





The merging of Thanksgiving and Hanukkah happens once every 70,000 years so I am glad I wont have to re-experience it.  It sounds pouty and childish but I am really disappointed in missing both. Next year, I will have to really reevaluate doing any soccer tournaments over Thanksgiving. It's such a family and food holiday to me. Worst part? No leftovers. 

Missing 3 nights of Hanukkah doesn't have me elated either. We don't exchange Hanukkah gifts but really focus on the story of Hanukkah and the miracle of the oil. 

I'll be on the lookout for those shows. Right now I ams aching Help for the Holidays. I don't know that I could be lazier this weekend.  Snow Bride is on today at 2 pm. Maybe I'll have to do some laundry or something before then. 

Going to page 62.  Thank you! :good vibes

What are you Disneyland dates for this year? I am thinking early Dec right? The 9th or around then? If you are going to be in the parks on our days, I'd love to say hi.


----------



## NSmuppetmom

Eeeek!!  Just reserved our Holiday Magic tour for 3 pm on Christmas Eve!!!!  Can't wait to surprise the kids.


----------



## Disney Dreams

rentayenta said:
			
		

> I am not loving or even liking Hanukkah and Thanksgiving at the same time. We're headed to Vegas early Thursday morning for a soccer tournament; me and Joshua. Michael works, the girls are staying home. Thanksgiving is one of my favorites and I'm feeling blue about not celebrating properly. And no leftovers!



I'm cool with them landing together --- sort of fun, but it's just come up so quick!  Got the house decorated for Chanukah yesterday. Yay! Including my new Disney Chanukah plates and mugs. 

Thanksgiving will be non-traditional for us this year as well with no home cooked meal for a variety of reasons, so it is sort of bumming me out, but Chanukah arriving at the same time is keeping my spirits up.

Haven't seen Chanukah mentioned on this thread o haven't talked about Chanukah merchandise or decor or goodies here since it seemed all Christmas. Four nights to go....

- Dreams


----------



## egritz

We leave in 2 weeks and I Have nothing packed or prepared. EEEK! I need to pull out our packing list from the last trip and get some extra suitcases from my parents to start packing stuff.  Fingers crossed we don't have rain forecast otherwise I need to go buy rain gear for everyone (ugh!)


----------



## butterflymouse

Left a little less than an hour ago. Can't wait to immerse myself in the holiday and disney magic again!


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

butterflymouse said:
			
		

> Left a little less than an hour ago. Can't wait to immerse myself in the holiday and disney magic again!



We are sitting at the airport waiting to board! Should be taking off in about 1/2 hour.


----------



## dreeger

DisneyJamieCA said:


> We are sitting at the airport waiting to board! Should be taking off in about 1/2 hour.



Have a great flight, Jamie! We leave bright and early tomorrow!


----------



## Sherry E

Pesky said:


> THREE WEEKS TO GO!  I have no packing list, I have gifts to ship, I have all the Christmas baking to do early -- I'm not ready!  Luckily plans to accomplish all but the biggest challenge will be getting through the Thanksgiving holidays with my parents.  I am going the outright lie and deception path.  My mom is notorious for ruining surprises -- told my niece we were going to pay her way to a family reunion before we'd even asked her, told my SIL my bro was going to propose, and so on.  I didn't expect them to come out this year so didn't think it was an issue.  Well now I am telling them that due to massive layoffs at my company and job insecurity (true) and it being poor timing for my ILs with just coming back from helping with SIL's new baby (also true), we cashed in our trip insurance and cancelled Disney this year and hope to redo it in a year or two (not true).  Figured I'd tell her that I got some assurances and insurance company hadn't processed our claim so we are going -- which she will know the day before we take off.  Sad to have to go through such theatrics but I'm protecting the surprise we planned for the kids and will NOT let my mother ruin it.
> 
> Speaking of surprise, the kids just found out we are going to the ILs' for Christmas.  DH had put together clues in DS's carry-on and it took FOREVER for them to piece together what the clues meant (not totally their fault -- one clue threw them off big time so we had to take it away).  They will still think we are going to the ILs when we land and spend the night in Santa Monica.  We'll drive down the next night and arrive at the VGC.  They will likely be so absorbed in watching a movie they will not notice where we are or the signs.   I don't know if they will "get" where they are right away.  What do you think about telling them?  Some possibilities include waiting until we get to the room and letting them see the view (I don't like this because the window gets their expressions, not us).  Another is using Santa if he is there to tell them.  Figured that is the perfect photo op because we'll have a PP photographer and a perfect shot for us.  Other ideas?
> 
> Oh and I need to figure out a way to grab KCmike to be our personal photographer during the trip.  I've decided there is no other way.



*Pesky -*

 I am chuckling about the "lie and deception path."  Desperate times call for desperate measures!

Your kids would have to really, really be wrapped up in the movie to not realize where you are (and not see the telltale signs) until you get to the room or get to Santa!  You can see bits of the parks and the Disneyland Hotel peeking above various walls and boundaries from Disneyland Drive.  Plus, when you enter the GCH you will see signs that direct you to the parks and DTD or wherever. 

I think that using Santa for the big reveal would be a great idea, except he may not be in the lobby at the time you get there.






rentayenta said:


> The merging of Thanksgiving and Hanukkah happens once every 70,000 years so I am glad I wont have to re-experience it.  It sounds pouty and childish but I am really disappointed in missing both. Next year, I will have to really reevaluate doing any soccer tournaments over Thanksgiving. It's such a family and food holiday to me. Worst part? No leftovers.
> 
> Missing 3 nights of Hanukkah doesn't have me elated either. We don't exchange Hanukkah gifts but really focus on the story of Hanukkah and the miracle of the oil.
> 
> I'll be on the lookout for those shows. Right now I ams aching Help for the Holidays. I don't know that I could be lazier this weekend.  Snow Bride is on today at 2 pm. Maybe I'll have to do some laundry or something before then.
> 
> Going to page 62.  Thank you! :good vibes
> 
> What are you Disneyland dates for this year? I am thinking early Dec right? The 9th or around then? If you are going to be in the parks on our days, I'd love to say hi.



*Jenny --*

Leftovers are often the best part of Thanksgiving meals, aren't they?  That's a shame that you will miss out on that this year, as well as 3 days of Hanukkah.

Speaking of Thanksgiving, yesterday I tried to watch the annual "Thanksgiving Live" show on the Food Network and it was tough to sit through because all of the chefs/stars (Bobby Flay, Giada De Laurentiis, Alton Brown and Ina Garten) were talking over each other as they doled out Thanksgiving help and advice.  I don't recall the previous years' shows being like that, with so many people yapping at once.  Giada was especially chatty, frequently interrupting others as they spoke.  Poor Ina -- who is a fairly laid back personality to begin with -- had a hard time completing one sentence because Giada would jump in.

Let me know if you like "Snow Bride."  I started to watch a bit of "Window Wonderland" and it was not grabbing me.  You were right.  I couldn't get into it either.  I am hoping that tonight's "Fir Crazy" is better.  Lifetime has been running their own holiday movies -- I think that last night was "Kristin's Christmas Past" or something like that?  There is only so much time in a day, though, and occasionally other things have to get done!

You're welcome!  You mentioned you were trying to go back and look through pictures so I figured that directing you to where the Countdown began would be the most efficient way to get to the lion's share of photos in this thread (not counting the ones I posted from 11/15).

I would love to meet up but I think I'll be gone before you arrive, sadly.  My Club 33 day is 12/9.  I'll (probably) be attempting to catch the CP on the night of 12/8.  At this rate I'm not even sure what I'm doing with the first part of my day on 12/8.  I've had too much going on, and haven't had time to sit down and think about what I am doing and when, and whether it will be solo or with people!





NSmuppetmom said:


> Eeeek!!  Just reserved our Holiday Magic tour for 3 pm on Christmas Eve!!!!  Can't wait to surprise the kids.



*NSmuppetmom --*

Yay!  I'm so glad you got the tour booked for Christmas Eve.  I think it will be wonderful, and you will love seeing IASWH's facade lit up in colors at night.



Disney Dreams said:


> I'm cool with them landing together --- sort of fun, but it's just come up so quick!  Got the house decorated for Chanukah yesterday. Yay! Including my new Disney Chanukah plates and mugs.
> 
> Thanksgiving will be non-traditional for us this year as well with no home cooked meal for a variety of reasons, so it is sort of bumming me out, but Chanukah arriving at the same time is keeping my spirits up.
> 
> Haven't seen Chanukah mentioned on this thread o haven't talked about Chanukah merchandise or decor or goodies here since it seemed all Christmas. Four nights to go....
> 
> - Dreams



*Dreams --*

I'm sure that many folks would love to see and hear more about the Hanukkah goodies, merchandise, etc. available at DLR!  (The decorations -- as far as I know -- seem to be limited to the one menorah on Main Street, correct?)  This thread is really for the entire holiday season at DLR, and everything that falls within that season, from early November to early January -- including Hanukkah.  But I think that when people search for "holiday season" info, they tend to use the word "Christmas" as the key word -- or they even say they are taking "Christmas" trips when they are actually going in November -- so for the purposes and ease of searching the board I have "Christmas/Holiday Season" referenced in the title of this thread.  

Unfortunately, Disney doesn't give us too much to work with on the Hanukkah front, and when I was taking photos of goodies on 11/15 I didn't see anything for that holiday.  I didn't see any merchandise either, but I didn't make it into every shop on that day so I'm sure I missed something.

I basically just copy any holiday-related links to blogs and articles by Disney (or other reputable unofficial sites), and add those to the first page.  They don't really post anything about New Year's at all, and even their Thanksgiving-specific coverage/goodies/merchandise can sometimes be a bit lacking.  There isn't a whole lot to work with from Disney other than the things that appear to be Christmas-specific so I just take whatever they give and copy it, basically.  

In the Other Things to Do post on page 1, I did add a listing for a Hanukkah celebration at the Farmers Market (complete with a giant Lego menorah, apparently).  




egritz said:


> We leave in 2 weeks and I Have nothing packed or prepared. EEEK! I need to pull out our packing list from the last trip and get some extra suitcases from my parents to start packing stuff.  Fingers crossed we don't have rain forecast otherwise I need to go buy rain gear for everyone (ugh!)



*egritz --*

I am crossing my fingers for you (and for me!) as far as the rain forecast.  I hope you have a fabulous trip!

It has been very chilly at night and in the early mornings lately (which I love), so bring some warm clothing.  I had to get up and put on an extra layer in the middle of the night because I was freezing.  I love it, though!  This is what I wait for all year.  I don't even turn on the heat.  I just keep piling on the layers until I am forced to finally drag out the hot cocoa.  I am relishing the cool air while it lasts because I know that it will again climb up to the 90s and 100s soon enough in So Cal.  

Also, I'm so glad that all of your days off were approved!  That must have been a great relief, just to know that you were officially OK'd to take your trip and that all shifts are covered.


----------



## mrsw94

egritz said:


> We leave in 2 weeks and I Have nothing packed or prepared. EEEK! I need to pull out our packing list from the last trip and get some extra suitcases from my parents to start packing stuff.  Fingers crossed we don't have rain forecast otherwise I need to go buy rain gear for everyone (ugh!)



I have had a 4 pack of rain ponchos in my Amazon cart for a week, but I keep thinking if I buy them, it might jinx our trip!  Although with all the crowds while we are there, part of me thinks a little rain might not be a bad thing!




Pesky said:


> THREE WEEKS TO GO!  I have no packing list, I have gifts to ship, I have all the Christmas baking to do early -- I'm not ready!  Luckily plans to accomplish all but the biggest challenge will be getting through the Thanksgiving holidays with my parents.  I am going the outright lie and deception path.  My mom is notorious for ruining surprises -- told my niece we were going to pay her way to a family reunion before we'd even asked her, told my SIL my bro was going to propose, and so on.  I didn't expect them to come out this year so didn't think it was an issue.  Well now I am telling them that due to massive layoffs at my company and job insecurity (true) and it being poor timing for my ILs with just coming back from helping with SIL's new baby (also true), we cashed in our trip insurance and cancelled Disney this year and hope to redo it in a year or two (not true).  Figured I'd tell her that I got some assurances and insurance company hadn't processed our claim so we are going -- which she will know the day before we take off.  Sad to have to go through such theatrics but I'm protecting the surprise we planned for the kids and will NOT let my mother ruin it.
> 
> Oh and I need to figure out a way to grab KCmike to be our personal photographer during the trip.  I've decided there is no other way.



WooHooo!!!  I haven't done much of anything in the way of packing.  I really should do some things.  We have TG that we are driving to Sacramento and spending the night, so I have to get through that, and then I am co-director for our church's Wednesday night children's program.  Just 125 kids on Sat the 7th.  I feel like once I get through that stuff, I can concentrate on packing! 

I agree, KCMike should ABSOLUTELY be for hire!!!




Disney Dreams said:


> I'm cool with them landing together --- sort of fun, but it's just come up so quick!  Got the house decorated for Chanukah yesterday. Yay! Including my new Disney Chanukah plates and mugs.
> 
> Thanksgiving will be non-traditional for us this year as well with no home cooked meal for a variety of reasons, so it is sort of bumming me out, but Chanukah arriving at the same time is keeping my spirits up.
> 
> Haven't seen Chanukah mentioned on this thread o haven't talked about Chanukah merchandise or decor or goodies here since it seemed all Christmas. Four nights to go....
> 
> - Dreams



I hear you on the leftovers.  I bought a 10lb turkey at Safeway Friday because we won't be home for TG, but for $.59/lb, it made a cheap meal, AND we'll have leftovers!  Although I just realized I forgot a can of cranberry sauce for my sandwich....darn!


----------



## farmfresh

It's not exactly DLR... but just booked tickets to Frozen at El Capitan ...we're in LA for a few days before we head down to DL and thought this would be a good way to get into the Christmas spirit! For other overseas Disers who might be in LA first on a Christmas trip,  it started on Nov 22, and tickets are available  online.  Extra bonus... it's not far away from the Grove for a little Christmas shopping.....


----------



## Sherry E

*Bret/mvf-m11c* just posted this update in his TR: http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=50146057&postcount=3205


I love the display at the Disneyland Hotel!


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

We have landes and are the DLE on the way to the hotel. I know there was been some discussion about the DLE at LAX, so I thought I'd share my experience. 

LAX obviously is a much bigger airport than SNA. That said, I found the process of getting our bags and getting to the bus (Southwest) so much easier. At SNA it feels like we walk so far to get to the right pick up location. And they were here exactly on time. On the flip side, there are a lot of terminals at LAX and our bus is pretty much full. The big part...the bus IS wrapped in Carsland decor, something I had read was against LAX policy. So be aware it may be wrapped. We also saw the "phoney" Disneyland Xpress van try to get people... they did get one family.


----------



## butterflymouse

DisneyJamieCA said:


> We are sitting at the airport waiting to board! Should be taking off in about 1/2 hour.



Yay! Enjoy your time there! I'm about 2 hours away right now!


----------



## dreamseeker9

Sherry E said:


> It has been very chilly at night and in the early mornings lately (which I love), so bring some warm clothing.  I had to get up and put on an extra layer in the middle of the night because I was freezing.  I love it, though!  This is what I wait for all year.  I don't even turn on the heat.  I just keep piling on the layers until I am forced to finally drag out the hot cocoa.  I am relishing the cool air while it lasts because I know that it will again climb up to the 90s and 100s soon enough in So Cal.



That's good to know, *Sherry E*!  I've been to SoCal a handful of times, and it always surprises me how cool it gets most evenings, even when I was there in July once.  I'm trying to figure out what to pack now for 7 days, I leave Thanksgiving morning!  Only 1 of those 7 days will be at DLR, and I swear the forecast changes every time I check it!    But at least it looks like it will be one of the warmer days, and hopefully a dry day as well.  The beginning of my trip looks like it may be wet, though.  My brother told me to bring layers.  

I found a nylon bag perfect to take to DLR, and I'll bring a plastic bag so I can put my iPhone in that to protect it against any water on Splash Mountain - even if it's cooler, I don't want to miss that - it's one of my favorites!    I can't believe it's so close - only 3 more work days and only 8-9 more sleeps until I'm at DLR for the first time!!!    We're not sure if we're going Dec. 2nd or 3rd, depends some on the weather.

Everyone heading there, have a wonderful time!


----------



## Sherry E

Did everyone see the festive (fake) gingerbread Castle display in the Disneyland Hotel lobby that *Bret/mvf-m11c* posted a photo of in his trip report (I posted a link to it on the previous page)?  

That is new this year.  It was not there in 2010, it was not there in 2011 and I am pretty sure it was not there last year.  It's pretty cute -- and I think the DLH needs something extra in the lobby to make up for the fact that the Christmas trees are not really tall (like the ones at the GCH and PPH are).


​






dreamseeker9 said:


> That's good to know, *Sherry E*!  I've been to SoCal a handful of times, and it always surprises me how cool it gets most evenings, even when I was there in July once.  I'm trying to figure out what to pack now for 7 days, I leave Thanksgiving morning!  Only 1 of those 7 days will be at DLR, and I swear the forecast changes every time I check it!    But at least it looks like it will be one of the warmer days, and hopefully a dry day as well.  The beginning of my trip looks like it may be wet, though.  My brother told me to bring layers.
> 
> I found a nylon bag perfect to take to DLR, and I'll bring a plastic bag so I can put my iPhone in that to protect it against any water on Splash Mountain - even if it's cooler, I don't want to miss that - it's one of my favorites!    I can't believe it's so close - only 3 more work days and only 8-9 more sleeps until I'm at DLR for the first time!!!    We're not sure if we're going Dec. 2nd or 3rd, depends some on the weather.
> 
> Everyone heading there, have a wonderful time!



*dreamseeker9 --*

Bringing layers is a good thing!  Even if it seems warm in the daytime, all of a sudden a chill may set in at night and it can catch you off guard.

I didn't really expect it to get quite so chilly at night until maybe December.  That's really when it's time for me to start putting on the extra layers to sleep.  And yet, there I was, putting on an extra sweatshirt in the wee hours of the morning this morning before going back to sleep.

Also, I finally broke out the hot cocoa!  I had been avoiding it, but it's finally time!  Just a few months ago I was miserable because of the heat and unusual humidity (for So Cal), but now I am racing for the sweaters and sweatshirts at night.

If December 2nd is not predicted to be rainy, I think that would probably be a good day for you to be in the parks.  Things could always change, but I have found Mondays in the first and second week of December to be less crowded than other days.  You might be able to get quite a bit done on that day.

I hope you have a great trip!


----------



## ksromack

rentayenta said:


> The merging of Thanksgiving and Hanukkah happens once every 70,000 years so I am glad I wont have to re-experience it.  It sounds pouty and childish but I am really disappointed in missing both. Next year, I will have to really reevaluate doing any soccer tournaments over Thanksgiving. It's such a family and food holiday to me. Worst part? No leftovers.



I've heard good things about the Holiday Turkey Sandwich at Earl of Sandwich.  Maybe that will seem like you are eating leftovers if you had one of those 

I'm so excited for the few of you that are in DLR right now.....It was a struggle getting through work this weekend.  I still have to get through mon, tues, and wednesday at work....then I don't return until Dec 11 to work!   

We fly in in the evening this friday and figure by the time we get to our hotel it'll be 11pm OUR time.....so we'll probably just crash.  Then we decided to rent a car for one day and will pick it up saturday morning..... we had considered going to Catalina if my sister in law was going to go but now her plans have changed and they are spending Thanksgiving in Phoenix.  Hubby gets sea sick anyway and we're afraid the ferry over to Catalina may make him sick so we've decided to spend the day along the Pacific at a few beaches.  I've read threads about the beaches but most of them are several years old *so if anyone has any opinions on Newport or Laguna Beach, I would love to hear them*!  I've touched base with a childhood friend of mine and we "may" be meeting her for dinner at Laguna Beach saturday night (she lives 20 minutes from there)....that would be so much fun as we haven't seen each other in 40 years!    We'll return the car on sunday morning which will be very convenient since the Alamo drop off will be right by PPH (where we'll be checking in early).  Whew.  That made me tired   I already have the ponchos packed.  Sadly only one of them is a MM poncho.  Hubby left his on main street at Magic Kingdom last december so he'll have to wear the cheap/crappy one should we get rained on  

So, any opinions on the beaches?  Last June we did the Santa Monica pier, Venice Beach, and Hollywood so I think a nice relaxing beach will be a perfect start to our Disney vacation this time!


----------



## KCmike

kylie71 said:


> Thank You Mike!    We are very excited to spend Thanksgiving week at DLR!  4.5 days in the parks!!    Yahoo!
> 
> Happy Thanksgiving! Can't wait to see more of your beautiful pictures!!
> 
> --Lori



Right back at ya Lori!  Hope you have a great trip, Happy Thanksgiving!, and bring us back some awesome shots.

Mike D





ksromack said:


> I've heard good things about the Holiday Turkey Sandwich at Earl of Sandwich.  Maybe that will seem like you are eating leftovers if you had one of those
> 
> I'm so excited for the few of you that are in DLR right now.....It was a struggle getting through work this weekend.  I still have to get through mon, tues, and wednesday at work....then I don't return until Dec 11 to work!
> 
> We fly in in the evening this friday and figure by the time we get to our hotel it'll be 11pm OUR time.....so we'll probably just crash.  Then we decided to rent a car for one day and will pick it up saturday morning..... we had considered going to Catalina if my sister in law was going to go but now her plans have changed and they are spending Thanksgiving in Phoenix.  Hubby gets sea sick anyway and we're afraid the ferry over to Catalina may make him sick so we've decided to spend the day along the Pacific at a few beaches.  I've read threads about the beaches but most of them are several years old *so if anyone has any opinions on Newport or Laguna Beach, I would love to hear them*!  I've touched base with a childhood friend of mine and we "may" be meeting her for dinner at Laguna Beach saturday night (she lives 20 minutes from there)....that would be so much fun as we haven't seen each other in 40 years!    We'll return the car on sunday morning which will be very convenient since the Alamo drop off will be right by PPH (where we'll be checking in early).  Whew.  That made me tired   I already have the ponchos packed.  Sadly only one of them is a MM poncho.  Hubby left his on main street at Magic Kingdom last december so he'll have to wear the cheap/crappy one should we get rained on
> 
> So, any opinions on the beaches?  Last June we did the Santa Monica pier, Venice Beach, and Hollywood so I think a nice relaxing beach will be a perfect start to our Disney vacation this time!



I would vote for Newport Beach plus the Corona Del Mar beach which is just south if you were going to take the polar bear plunge.  Newport has a great pier, walking area, and good parking.  Laguna is nice as well.


----------



## aidensmom31

My trip is getting so close and I have so much left to do....here's hoping I get it all done.  My official vacation approval came through today at work


----------



## KCmike

Olaf by KC MikeD, on Flickr


----------



## butterflymouse

Holidays are drawing crowds. At the park now and I truly think this is the busiest I've ever seen Disneyland!


----------



## Luisa

butterflymouse said:


> Holidays are drawing crowds. At the park now and I truly think this is the busiest I've ever seen Disneyland!


I agree, Saturday and Sunday were very busy. Thursday and Friday though were pretty quiet I thought. Thursday was a 5min wait in the single rider line for RSR at 2pm and only 10min around 7pm. Friday Space and Star Tours were walk on at lunchtime. 

The decorations are just wonderful and I really enjoyed the new WOC show, personally I found it much better than the fireworks (Wishes is much, much better than the Christmas one). Loved the new projection show on IASW too.


----------



## rms123

Here as well and the crowds are the worst we've seen in a long time.  Kids pooped out early tonight so no fireworks for us.  Yesterday WOC was nice.  My 1 yr old DS didn't agree, but oh well.  Love the gingerbread houses at the cozy cone motel!


----------



## mrsashbaugh

We go on Tuesday and I'm hoping that it's not that crowded. I know it's busier but I just keep hoping!


----------



## Leilanie94

Sherry E said:


> *Leilanie84 -*
> 
> Yay!  I'm so glad you're having a great time.  Aren't the decorations great?  You're getting to see the Grand Californian tree too, which is a surprise!  Be sure to stop in at Ghirardelli and get a free sample of yummy peppermint bark!



Hi Sherry:
We are back home. We had a wonderful first holiday family trip to Disneyland 

The Grand Californian tree is very beautiful. My boys favorite part.....sitting on the rocking chairs by the fireplace. 

Didn't get a chance to sample the peppermint bark @Ghirardelli. 
I  found yummy Peppermint Latte at the Jolly Holiday Cafe. I also found some Peppermint Bark at the Candy Shop (?) on Main Street. The cashier said last year it was white chocolate and this year it's dark chocolate. I bought a bunch for us and my boys' teachers. I will sample and let you know.....I'm sure it's yummy, too!

RE: Rain gear
Being from an island (Hawaii), anything below the 70's is cold for us. I made sure I had "layers" for everyone. It rained on Thursday, November 21 and Friday, November 22 while we were there. We made sure we were covered (hats included) and drank yummy hot cocoa and Peppermint lattes. 

Wishing everyone a wonderful & safe holiday trip!


----------



## the_princess

How does it rain in CA??? I'm looking at the weather for next weekend and it looks like it's going to rain, so would that be quick showers, or all day light rain?? I really hope that next week clears up, I haven't thought about packing for cold and wet weather.


----------



## julieheyer

ksromack said:


> I've heard good things about the Holiday Turkey Sandwich at Earl of Sandwich.  Maybe that will seem like you are eating leftovers if you had one of those
> 
> I'm so excited for the few of you that are in DLR right now.....It was a struggle getting through work this weekend.  I still have to get through mon, tues, and wednesday at work....then I don't return until Dec 11 to work!
> 
> We fly in in the evening this friday and figure by the time we get to our hotel it'll be 11pm OUR time.....so we'll probably just crash.  Then we decided to rent a car for one day and will pick it up saturday morning..... we had considered going to Catalina if my sister in law was going to go but now her plans have changed and they are spending Thanksgiving in Phoenix.  Hubby gets sea sick anyway and we're afraid the ferry over to Catalina may make him sick so we've decided to spend the day along the Pacific at a few beaches.  I've read threads about the beaches but most of them are several years old so if anyone has any opinions on Newport or Laguna Beach, I would love to hear them!  I've touched base with a childhood friend of mine and we "may" be meeting her for dinner at Laguna Beach saturday night (she lives 20 minutes from there)....that would be so much fun as we haven't seen each other in 40 years!    We'll return the car on sunday morning which will be very convenient since the Alamo drop off will be right by PPH (where we'll be checking in early).  Whew.  That made me tired   I already have the ponchos packed.  Sadly only one of them is a MM poncho.  Hubby left his on main street at Magic Kingdom last december so he'll have to wear the cheap/crappy one should we get rained on
> 
> So, any opinions on the beaches?  Last June we did the Santa Monica pier, Venice Beach, and Hollywood so I think a nice relaxing beach will be a perfect start to our Disney vacation this time!



Depends on what you're looking for in a beach? I find the sand in newport/balboa to be so coarse, and it's not as scenic for walking and shopping as I like. I love corona del mar, and my favorite sunset spot is there, also fun to watch the boats go in and out. Good restaurants but not right on the sand. Laguna is more scenic with loads of shopping and dining all right along the beach. That would be my vote . Driving down PCH from about Jamboree Rd on down is lovely and I highly recommend it  (I lived out there for 5 years and went to college at UCI, I go visit a few times a year as I have family and friends in town )

I'm so happy for you guys that are in the parks right now!,! Enjoy it!! 

I saw the crowds were nut so this weekend! (I check the wait time apps to torture myself until I get to go). I'm sure the weekend we arrive will be even crazier, so I'm trying to mentally adjust my expectations. On a plus side, the weather forecast looks way nicer now!! Sunny and 70's now? I know it's too soon to believe it, and we will still bring our ponchos etc, but it would be so nice to have sunny and 70's our week in DL!!

I'm with this who haven't begun packing! TG this week is distracting me!! I will get started, I've got a list going . 12 days for me!!!


----------



## egritz

rms123 said:


> Here as well and the crowds are the worst we've seen in a long time.  Kids pooped out early tonight so no fireworks for us.  Yesterday WOC was nice.  My 1 yr old DS didn't agree, but oh well.  Love the gingerbread houses at the cozy cone motel!



Well, lots of schools are on break for Thanksgiving week, so it doesn't surprise me that the crowds are starting to show up.  My fingers are crossed that 2 weeks from now will be more "normal" early December crowds for our trip.  We'll be skipping most of the headliners since I'm newly preggo though (might get a FP for DH & my Dad to ride a few but we'll see if it works out), so I think that will help with not having too many long lines to wait in.


----------



## KellaCat

I can officially say "We leave next week!!"  So excited!  I've packed the kids' suitcase, made our t-shirts, gathered goodies to keep them busy on the plane. Still so much to do, but I'm loving all of it!! 

I think I have my basic touring plan down. Not setting anything in stone because I really want to go with the flow and enjoy but my basic plan is: Friday - DL all day, rope drop till we drop! LOL  Saturday - start with MM at DL, do Bippidi Bobbiti Boutique mid-morning and hit up Fantasy Faire while DD is all dressed like a pricess, then jump over to CA for the evening. (trying to avoid the CP crowds) Sunday - CA all day, WOC at night.  Monday - hop between the parks, our extended family will be gone, so it will just be me, DH and the kids so planning to do all the kid stuff that day - Bugs Land, Disney Junior live show, Muppet Movie - relaxing type stuff on our last day. 

Can't wait!!!!


----------



## aidensmom31

Booked my tour for Christmas Day   Now off to bed as I just got off my graveyard shift!!!


----------



## FlameGirl

Jumping in.

Hi Sherry!  

We head to Disneyland on Saturday - it's our first time in two years to be back in the parks during the holiday.  Last year we decided to take advantage our our expiring AP's and went mid September for my daughter's birthday...never again.  One day it was 108 degrees and I thought I was going to die.  I think I actually prayed for death at one point.  We live in Seattle for a reason and it isn't the sun.

I'm really looking forward to this trip - I just returned from a trip to North Korea and while that was incredibly interesting, it was extremely challenging.  I'm excited to be taking a vacation where I can go where I want, when I want, eat what I want, and take photos of WHATEVER I WANT.   

Sherry -- way back towards the beginning of this thread you posted a photo of a tiny Disney xmas tree that was for sale somewhere?  Cutest thing ever.  Do you happen to remember where that was being sold?  I've never seen them before in all of my years of shopping during the holiday season at Disneyland and I would scoop that up in a hot second.  Thanks!

See you all next week!


----------



## Sherry E

*It's unfortunate to read about the crowds that have been in the parks for the last couple of days.  I guess I'm not really surprised by it but it's unfortunate nonetheless.  Hopefully everything will settle down by 12/1.

The great thing about a thread like this is that it helps inform folks about the fun things there are to see and do during the holiday season at DLR and get the word out to a wider audience.  The bad thing about a thread like this is that it helps inform folks about the fun things there are to see and do during the holiday season at DLR and get the word out to a wider audience! 

Even though there are a lot of places online where people can learn about the holidays at DLR (including the official Disney sites), I'm not sure that there is any other thread or site that gets into quite as much overall depth and detail and covers as many bases when discussing the season, sharing photos, etc.  This whole thread is basically a valentine to the Holidays at Disneyland Resort...and word eventually spreads that it's a great time to be at DLR, and more people end up planning holiday trips.

So, that said... I wonder if it is too late to start spreading the word that the holidays are really a terrible time to go to DLR!  Nothing to see... nothing to do... nothing fun to eat or buy... not a festive atmosphere at all... boring... nothing happening...  You get the idea!  (In other words, crowds stay away!)  You don't want to visit DLR during the holidays at all!  Right??  Right??  Grinchmas at Universal Studios is looking much better these days, isn't it?  How about Knott's Merry Farm?

Let's get the word out -- the holiday season is not a good time to be at Disneyland Resort, and everyone should avoid it at all costs!  (And avoid this thread at all costs, too, as we will only be talking about how terrible a time of year it is to visit!)*

​



ksromack said:


> I've heard good things about the Holiday Turkey Sandwich at Earl of Sandwich.  Maybe that will seem like you are eating leftovers if you had one of those
> 
> I'm so excited for the few of you that are in DLR right now.....It was a struggle getting through work this weekend.  I still have to get through mon, tues, and wednesday at work....then I don't return until Dec 11 to work!
> 
> We fly in in the evening this friday and figure by the time we get to our hotel it'll be 11pm OUR time.....so we'll probably just crash.  Then we decided to rent a car for one day and will pick it up saturday morning..... we had considered going to Catalina if my sister in law was going to go but now her plans have changed and they are spending Thanksgiving in Phoenix.  Hubby gets sea sick anyway and we're afraid the ferry over to Catalina may make him sick so we've decided to spend the day along the Pacific at a few beaches.  I've read threads about the beaches but most of them are several years old *so if anyone has any opinions on Newport or Laguna Beach, I would love to hear them*!  I've touched base with a childhood friend of mine and we "may" be meeting her for dinner at Laguna Beach saturday night (she lives 20 minutes from there)....that would be so much fun as we haven't seen each other in 40 years!    We'll return the car on sunday morning which will be very convenient since the Alamo drop off will be right by PPH (where we'll be checking in early).  Whew.  That made me tired   I already have the ponchos packed.  Sadly only one of them is a MM poncho.  Hubby left his on main street at Magic Kingdom last december so he'll have to wear the cheap/crappy one should we get rained on
> 
> So, any opinions on the beaches?  Last June we did the Santa Monica pier, Venice Beach, and Hollywood so I think a nice relaxing beach will be a perfect start to our Disney vacation this time!



*Kathy -*

That's a shame that you will miss out on Catalina -- especially since it is now the Island's off season and it is probably pretty quiet.  The boat ride is about one hour (or slightly under that) each way from Long Beach, and I suppose it is long enough to get someone sick if they are highly prone to seasickness.  One of my friends always has to take Dramamine before getting on the boat.  At least you can save the money you would have spent on boat fare, though, which is good!

In any case, Mike and Julie have given you some great suggestions for beaches to visit.  I haven't been to Newport Beach or Laguna Beach in a very long time, but I seem to recall enjoying Laguna more.





aidensmom31 said:


> My trip is getting so close and I have so much left to do....here's hoping I get it all done.  My official vacation approval came through today at work



*aidensmom31 --*

I'm glad the approval came through for your trip! 





butterflymouse said:


> Holidays are drawing crowds. At the park now and I truly think this is the busiest I've ever seen Disneyland!



*butterflymouse --*

That's not good!  I hope that some of the crowds thin out a bit but seeing that it is a holiday week, it may not be likely.




Luisa said:


> I agree, Saturday and Sunday were very busy. Thursday and Friday though were pretty quiet I thought. Thursday was a 5min wait in the single rider line for RSR at 2pm and only 10min around 7pm. Friday Space and Star Tours were walk on at lunchtime.
> 
> The decorations are just wonderful and I really enjoyed the new WOC show, personally I found it much better than the fireworks (Wishes is much, much better than the Christmas one). Loved the new projection show on IASW too.



*Luisa --*

I am looking forward to catching that projection show on IASWH.  I didn't have time to see it on 11/15, so that will be saved for December.

Have a great time!





rms123 said:


> Here as well and the crowds are the worst we've seen in a long time.  Kids pooped out early tonight so no fireworks for us.  Yesterday WOC was nice.  My 1 yr old DS didn't agree, but oh well.  Love the gingerbread houses at the cozy cone motel!



*rms123 -*

Eek (about the crowds).  So you liked Winter Dreams but your young DS did not like it?  Kids are the harshest judges!  Lol.

I agree -- I love the whole gingerbread cone village/town in the Cozy Cone office.  It's so cute.





Leilanie94 said:


> Hi Sherry:
> We are back home. We had a wonderful first holiday family trip to Disneyland
> 
> The Grand Californian tree is very beautiful. My boys favorite part.....sitting on the rocking chairs by the fireplace.
> 
> Didn't get a chance to sample the peppermint bark @Ghirardelli.
> I  found yummy Peppermint Latte at the Jolly Holiday Cafe. I also found some Peppermint Bark at the Candy Shop (?) on Main Street. The cashier said last year it was white chocolate and this year it's dark chocolate. I bought a bunch for us and my boys' teachers. I will sample and let you know.....I'm sure it's yummy, too!
> 
> RE: Rain gear
> Being from an island (Hawaii), anything below the 70's is cold for us. I made sure I had "layers" for everyone. It rained on Thursday, November 21 and Friday, November 22 while we were there. We made sure we were covered (hats included) and drank yummy hot cocoa and Peppermint lattes.
> 
> Wishing everyone a wonderful & safe holiday trip!



*Leilanie94 --*

I'm so glad the trip went well!

I think the fireplace at the GCH is one of the best aspects of that whole lobby.  It's so welcoming.  Sometimes there is a guitarist who sits near those chairs in front of the fireplace and plays holiday songs.  I think he comes out after Thanksgiving.

Peppermint lattes and hot cocoa sound wonderful on a chilly day -- and the evenings have been quite cool in the last week.  Layers are definitely needed.





the_princess said:


> How does it rain in CA??? I'm looking at the weather for next weekend and it looks like it's going to rain, so would that be quick showers, or all day light rain?? I really hope that next week clears up, I haven't thought about packing for cold and wet weather.



*the_princess -*

The type of rain can differ when it actually rains in So Cal.  More than likely the rain will not last all day, and it probably won't be heavy rain.  It will probably last a short while and then stop, leaving the air cold and damp.  I don't think that really heavy storms are predicted any time soon, but that can always change.  Sometimes we can get hit with a heavy storm that dumps buckets of rain for hours on end -- I've been at Disneyland before when it was too wet and messy to do much of anything.  Sometimes the rain might be fairly light, but it can last for hours.

I would definitely at least pack some extra things for cold weather.  It has been quite brisk at night and in the early mornings.  The rain forecast can change from day to day.



egritz said:


> Well, lots of schools are on break for Thanksgiving week, so it doesn't surprise me that the crowds are starting to show up.  My fingers are crossed that 2 weeks from now will be more "normal" early December crowds for our trip.  We'll be skipping most of the headliners since I'm newly preggo though (might get a FP for DH & my Dad to ride a few but we'll see if it works out), so I think that will help with not having too many long lines to wait in.



*egritz --*

Yes, exactly.  Avoiding all of the thrill rides will take away some wait time for you.  

It's all of the Thanksgiving break folks in the parks, as you said.  Hopefully, the pattern of the last few years will repeat and a lot of people will clear out after/by 12/1.  It does seem like there are more people planning to go in the first week or two of December this year, so we could see a rebound effect of more crowds than usual (the old "crowds causing crowds while trying to avoid crowds" effect), but... let's hope not.  I've been enjoying the relatively quiet Mondays in early December (compared to the rest of the month), and I would hate to see that change!





KellaCat said:


> I can officially say "We leave next week!!"  So excited!  I've packed the kids' suitcase, made our t-shirts, gathered goodies to keep them busy on the plane. Still so much to do, but I'm loving all of it!!
> 
> I think I have my basic touring plan down. Not setting anything in stone because I really want to go with the flow and enjoy but my basic plan is: Friday - DL all day, rope drop till we drop! LOL  Saturday - start with MM at DL, do Bippidi Bobbiti Boutique mid-morning and hit up Fantasy Faire while DD is all dressed like a pricess, then jump over to CA for the evening. (trying to avoid the CP crowds) Sunday - CA all day, WOC at night.  Monday - hop between the parks, our extended family will be gone, so it will just be me, DH and the kids so planning to do all the kid stuff that day - Bugs Land, Disney Junior live show, Muppet Movie - relaxing type stuff on our last day.
> 
> Can't wait!!!!



*KellaCat --*

Don't forget to visit the cute Winter Village in Downtown Disney, and spend a bit of time at the Disney hotels to see the decorations.



FlameGirl said:


> Jumping in.
> 
> Hi Sherry!
> 
> We head to Disneyland on Saturday - it's our first time in two years to be back in the parks during the holiday.  Last year we decided to take advantage our our expiring AP's and went mid September for my daughter's birthday...never again.  One day it was 108 degrees and I thought I was going to die.  I think I actually prayed for death at one point.  We live in Seattle for a reason and it isn't the sun.
> 
> I'm really looking forward to this trip - I just returned from a trip to North Korea and while that was incredibly interesting, it was extremely challenging.  I'm excited to be taking a vacation where I can go where I want, when I want, eat what I want, and take photos of WHATEVER I WANT.
> 
> Sherry -- way back towards the beginning of this thread you posted a photo of a tiny Disney xmas tree that was for sale somewhere?  Cutest thing ever.  Do you happen to remember where that was being sold?  I've never seen them before in all of my years of shopping during the holiday season at Disneyland and I would scoop that up in a hot second.  Thanks!
> 
> See you all next week!



Hi, *Kathy*!

Welcome!

Okay, first of all... the little trees.  Those are the mini-trees that are packaged in the green canisters/cylinders (for mailing/packing protection).  They are very cute.  They cost in the range of $30 (not counting any kind of discount you might have), if I recall correctly.  They have teeny ornaments on them.  They've actually been sold for a few years now, but they are so popular that they keep coming back.  I've seen them in World of Disney, in the main gift shop in Frontierland, in the Showcase store on Main Street, in the Emporium, etc.  I just saw them on 11/15 in the Showcase shop, so they are still there.

North Korea?!?  My goodness!  I'm sure it must have been very interesting and very educational, but it also must have been a big relief to get back home.

I totally agree with you about the heat.  I know that there are people who thrive in heat and they can't handle it if it drops lower than 75 degrees.  I am the opposite.  I am miserable and cannot function well in the heat.  The last thing I want to do is be out in it, wandering around with my 110 SPF sunscreen, trying not to get burnt and trying not to pass out from heat exhaustion.  I wait all year for the kind of crisp morning air and evening air that we have been having lately in So Cal, not to mention quite a few days under 70 degrees!


----------



## FlameGirl

I don't know what is happening with the forum here, but when I try to quote your post Sherry, it quotes the post above.  Strange.

Thank you so much - I will keep my eyes peeled for those little trees. 

Yeah, NK was very weird, indeed.  When we left we headed back to China and that felt like we had unlimited freedom, which I find sort of funny.  I felt safe in NK the entire time, but we were completley off the grid, so I had no communication with friends or family, so everyone was very relieved when we landed back in China and I was able to tell them we made it out safely.  Now I'm reading reports of the 85 year old Korean War veteren being detained over there and it hits a little bit close to home.  There were times that it was very, very hard to keep my mouth shut and my opinion to myself, and I can only imagine what he must have felt listening to some of the flagrant lies from the North Koreans re: the Korean War, as well as allllll of the militant anti-American propaganda that was forced down our throats every minute of the day.  I hope he comes home safely, poor old guy.

The only bummer about going when it's cooler is that I refuse to ride Splash Mountain.  At least when it's warm and you get drenched you dry off quickly and it's not awful.  I spent one afternoon in December one year drenched and freezing my booty off.   Never again.  

Nice to see you!


----------



## mrsw94

KellaCat said:


> I can officially say "We leave next week!!"  So excited!  I've packed the kids' suitcase, made our t-shirts, gathered goodies to keep them busy on the plane. Still so much to do, but I'm loving all of it!!
> 
> I think I have my basic touring plan down. Not setting anything in stone because I really want to go with the flow and enjoy but my basic plan is: Friday - DL all day, rope drop till we drop! LOL  Saturday - start with MM at DL, do Bippidi Bobbiti Boutique mid-morning and hit up Fantasy Faire while DD is all dressed like a pricess, then jump over to CA for the evening. (trying to avoid the CP crowds) Sunday - CA all day, WOC at night.  Monday - hop between the parks, our extended family will be gone, so it will just be me, DH and the kids so planning to do all the kid stuff that day - Bugs Land, Disney Junior live show, Muppet Movie - relaxing type stuff on our last day.
> 
> Can't wait!!!!



Yeah!  Can you post pics of your shirt?  I'm still undecisive about ours and would love some inspiration!!


----------



## KellaCat

mrsw94 said:


> Yeah!  Can you post pics of your shirt?  I'm still undecisive about ours and would love some inspiration!!



I'll try to get a pic posted, but it's very simple.  I had someone on the DISign board make a Mickey head with a rudolph nose and antlers. And for the girls, same design with a Minnie bow. Then I just put our names on the back in the Disney script.  If I can think of a cute saying to go with it, I might add something.


----------



## Sherry E

*For anyone who happens to just now be tuning into this thread and wants to skip over many of the pages to save some time (understandably!), I would suggest first glancing over the posts on Page 1 -- they cover everything from Holiday Treats, to Seasonal Activities, to Holiday Merchandise, to Trip Reports and Reviews, to Other Things to Do for the holiday season, and much, much more.  

Then, feel free to just jump in and join us for holiday season discussion!

If you mainly want to look at photos and/or if you lost track of where certain photos were in the thread, here are the quick links to bring you to the posts with a lot of photos...*



*Highlights from my visit on 11/15/13:*

2013 Winter Village in Downtown Disney (the ice rink was not open that day)

Holiday 2013 Treats & Goodies

Holiday 2013 Merchandise

Disneyland -- General Decor 2013 (including Jingle Cruise and the _Frozen_ meet and greet spot in Fantasyland)

California Adventure -- General Decor 2013 (including new decorations in A Bug's Land and Hollywood Land!!)

Jingle Jangle Jamboree 2013




*Disney Dreams' November 2013 photo -*Here.


*KCmike's November 2013 photos - *Here, here, here, here, here and here.


*Bret/mvf-m11c's November 2013 highlights -* Here.

*perlster's November 2013 photo -* Here.




*Theme Week Countdown 2013 Intro posts (each of which will lead you to all of the participants' photo contributions to the themes if you enter the thread directly from each post):*

Disneyland Resort Christmas Trees & Wreaths

New Orleans Square/Haunted Mansion Holiday

It's a Small World Holiday/Fantasyland

Main Street/Sleeping Beauty's Winter Castle

A Christmas Fantasy Parade/Believe...In Holiday Magic Fireworks

Mickey's Toontown

Hotels of the Disneyland Resort

Frontierland/Jingle Jangle Jamboree/Reindeer Round-Up

Treats and Treasures (a.k.a. Food and Merchandise)

Holiday Characters/PhotoPass/Santa Claus

Buena Vista Street/Hollywood Land

Cars Land

Holidays Gone By (a.k.a. Holiday Stuff That Is Not There Anymore)

Candlelight Ceremony/Processional

Holiday Flowers and Plants

Critter Country/Grizzly Peak

A Bug's Land

Pacific Wharf/Paradise Pier

Downtown Disney

Holiday Cornucopia





*My highlights from the Holiday Season of 2012 -* Here, here and here.





*Bret/mvf-m11c's awesome fireworks photos from November 2012 - *Here.




*And...in the last 30 pages of this thread (going back to page 176-ish or so), we have also had some recaps and reports of the current holiday season festivities at DLR from several DIS'ers.  So if you only want the most recent, up-to-the-minute info from the parks, I would suggest going back a few pages and skimming through some posts and then following along from this point forward.  More info will come in as more folks get back from their trips!
*
​


----------



## NSmuppetmom

LOVE the mailable mini Christmas trees!!  Are this at World of Disney in DTD?  How would I go about calling to order one to have it shipped to me?


----------



## KCmike

Mainstreet Station, Disneyland by KC MikeD, on Flickr






tksbaskets said:


> Another DISer who loves this stunning picture.  I dream of being able to compose a shot like this.  Mike keep 'em coming.  This one captures the nostalgia and beauty of Disneyland at Christmas for me.



Thanks tksbaskets!  I always find myself going back a few pages to make sure i catch everyone's posts.


----------



## mrsw94

Ugghhh....I need to decide in the next couple of days if we are getting the Photopass+.  I REALLY want to, but we are on a budget, so I just can't decide...Ugghh....decisions!!


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

mrsw94 said:
			
		

> Ugghhh....I need to decide in the next couple of days if we are getting the Photopass+.  I REALLY want to, but we are on a budget, so I just can't decide...Ugghh....decisions!!



I would! We have found the photographers everywhere and they have taken so much time doing different shots with us.


----------



## dreamseeker9

Sherry E said:


> *dreamseeker9 --*
> 
> Bringing layers is a good thing!  Even if it seems warm in the daytime, all of a sudden a chill may set in at night and it can catch you off guard.
> 
> I didn't really expect it to get quite so chilly at night until maybe December.  That's really when it's time for me to start putting on the extra layers to sleep.  And yet, there I was, putting on an extra sweatshirt in the wee hours of the morning this morning before going back to sleep.
> 
> Also, I finally broke out the hot cocoa!  I had been avoiding it, but it's finally time!  Just a few months ago I was miserable because of the heat and unusual humidity (for So Cal), but now I am racing for the sweaters and sweatshirts at night.
> 
> If December 2nd is not predicted to be rainy, I think that would probably be a good day for you to be in the parks.  Things could always change, but I have found Mondays in the first and second week of December to be less crowded than other days.  You might be able to get quite a bit done on that day.
> 
> I hope you have a great trip!



*Sherry*, thank you - this is so helpful, especially since the Disneyland days were forecasted to be a high of 80 a few days ago, and now the high is 59!  I hope it goes back up before I get there, but a high of 59 is better than a windchill of 12 that I woke up to this morning in NYC!    Still, I was hoping for a warmer day at DLR so I can have my new Disneyland Minnie t-shirt on for photos!    I may see how it fits if I wear a long-sleeved shirt under it, I just don't want to have to cover it up.

I just did my laundry, and I'll start packing tomorrow night so I don't leave it all for Wednesday night.  I'll definitely be packing lots of layers.

Hot cocoa, yum!  Sounds good to me.

Thanks for the tip on Dec. 2nd.  That is also looking to be a better weather day than Dec. 3rd.  My only concern about Dec. 2nd is that it's morning EE for DCA, and that may make for longer lines at RSR and its FPs.  But if the overall crowd is truly going to be a 1 out of 10 (according to Touring Plans), then we should be fine regardless.  I'm hoping we do get a lot done, since we will only have the one day for both parks.  I'll be sure to take lots of photos and to write a TR once I'm back.  This thread has been tremendously helpful and entertaining, thank you all!    And next year, hopefully I can contribute many more photos and discussion.


----------



## siskaren

NSmuppetmom said:


> LOVE the mailable mini Christmas trees!!  Are this at World of Disney in DTD?  How would I go about calling to order one to have it shipped to me?



800-362-4533. Phone lines are open from 8:00-5:00 Monday-Friday and 8:00-4:00 on Saturday. (All times are Pacific time.) 

You can also get it from disneystore.com:

http://www.disneystore.com/santa-mickey-mouse-miniature-christmas-tree-with-mailer/mp/1253842/1000401/


----------



## mvf-m11c

Just got back from the Holiday trip and it was a nice one. The crowd levels this weekend was not that bad but it did got a little busy in the afternoon and night. Monday was a little busy in the morning time just when I left. Good thing that we left today or it would have been a busy day. 

Got to ride Jingle Cruise and it was nice. Jingle Jangle Jamboree looks a little better from last year's. The Winter Village at DTD is way better then last year with the stores and it is so nice to see the Christmas tree back in DTD. The Olaf's Frozen Ice Rink looks a little different from last year and it looks even better with the Christmas tree in the middle of the ice rink. Got to go to see the Christmas tree in the GCH which I don't get to see it before Thanksgiving. The Sleeping Beauty gingerbread castle looked very nice in the lobby of the DLH. World of Color: Winter Dreams! is a very nice show and I enjoyed watching it that night. We were able to get the WoC Winter Dreams AP ornament on Friday the 22nd. "A Christmas Fantasy" parade is a letdown this year with all the changes. IASWH looks good like every other year and the new projection on IASWH facade is very nice.

Here is the WoC Winter Dreams ornament that we got on Friday.










Special AP Viewing Event of WoC Winter Dreams on Friday.





Sleeping Beauty gingerbread castle in the lobby of the DLH





IASWH





Believe...In Holiday Magic fireworks


----------



## Autty40

mrsw94 said:
			
		

> Ugghhh....I need to decide in the next couple of days if we are getting the Photopass+.  I REALLY want to, but we are on a budget, so I just can't decide...Ugghh....decisions!!



We did and it was so worth it! There were tons of photographers everywhere! We got over 100 photos.


----------



## Elk Grove Chris

Great shots Bret!


----------



## julieheyer

mvf-m11c said:


> Just got back from the Holiday trip and it was a nice one. The crowd levels this weekend was not that bad but it did got a little busy in the afternoon and night. Monday was a little busy in the morning time just when I left. Good thing that we left today or it would have been a busy day.
> 
> Got to ride Jingle Cruise and it was nice. Jingle Jangle Jamboree looks a little better from last year's. The Winter Village at DTD is way better then last year with the stores and it is so nice to see the Christmas tree back in DTD. The Olaf's Frozen Ice Rink looks a little different from last year and it looks even better with the Christmas tree in the middle of the ice rink. Got to go to see the Christmas tree in the GCH which I don't get to see it before Thanksgiving. The Sleeping Beauty gingerbread castle looked very nice in the lobby of the DLH. World of Color: Winter Dreams! is a very nice show and I enjoyed watching it that night. We were able to get the WoC Winter Dreams AP ornament on Friday the 22nd. "A Christmas Fantasy" parade is a letdown this year with all the changes. IASWH looks good like every other year and the new projection on IASWH facade is very nice.
> 
> Here is the WoC Winter Dreams ornament that we got on Friday.
> 
> Special AP Viewing Event of WoC Winter Dreams on Friday.
> 
> Sleeping Beauty gingerbread castle in the lobby of the DLH
> 
> IASWH
> 
> Believe...In Holiday Magic fireworks



Great report! Thank you, and love your pictures!! Can't wait for the fireworks!!


----------



## perlster

_Sally_ was out with J_ack Skellington_ Monday next to the [unused] FP distribution area.  However, she was *not *present *all *the time that _Jack_ was there.   From data with my photos, I see the time was about 10:55 to 11:00 when I saw them.

I can only think of one reason why she doesn't appear for every meet 'n greet set ... possible magic spoiler, so won't mention it, but there may be another explanation.




"You want a photo of us?!" by perlster, on Flickr


----------



## kirstie101

We're back from our short visit and it was wonderful! I just wanted to thank everyone who has posted on here. We were really able to maximize our time that we had. The fireworks were amazing! So glad I finally saw them. DS went crazy for the snow.  DD loved JJJ and the cookie decorating. I'm so glad we went!  Crowds werent too bad on Saturday and Sunday but as we were leaving the park Monday morning people were really pouring in. Looked like it was going to be a very busy day.


----------



## letitsnow

Weekend of CP is supposed to shower and rain!!! And that's when we are going!


----------



## ksromack

Sherry E said:


> That's a shame that you will miss out on Catalina -- especially since it is now the Island's off season and it is probably pretty quiet.  The boat ride is about one hour (or slightly under that) each way from Long Beach, and I suppose it is long enough to get someone sick if they are highly prone to seasickness.  One of my friends always has to take Dramamine before getting on the boat.  At least you can save the money you would have spent on boat fare, though, which is good!
> 
> In any case, Mike and Julie have given you some great suggestions for beaches to visit.  I haven't been to Newport Beach or Laguna Beach in a very long time,


There's still a chance we'll see Catalina the following Saturday.  My sister in law is visiting her partner's family in Phoenix over thanksgiving so we won't see her this weekend like we'd planned.  I hate to give up a park day but I think it may be fairly crowded on Saturday anyway so we'll just have to play it by ear.  We'll see her over Christmas in Ohio so if it doesn't work out this trip there's always next time!  We'll return our rental car this Sunday morning in time to check in to PPH (which solves the dilemma of taking a cab from HoJos to PPH Sunday morning).  Alamo should be right by PPH.  

Only one more day of work!  I have a few projects I need to get done so the next work day will go by really fast!


----------



## czmom

Just 4 more days!!!!  I really need to get the suitcases down and start packing. 

It is FREEZING here in Texas. We are not used to this kind of weather at all! I've been watching the Anaheim forecast and so far next week is looking great. Sunny California sounds wonderful right now. It is so cold and wet today here. 

Thank you to everyone who has popped back in to talk about their trips so far. I will be sure to do the same!


----------



## tksbaskets

Autty40 said:


> We did and it was so worth it! There were tons of photographers everywhere! We got over 100 photos.



I did it.  My family loves to ham it up on ride photos and when they started adding them with the PP+ card it was a real scale tipper for me.


----------



## egritz

perlster said:


> _Sally_ was out with J_ack Skellington_ Monday next to the [unused] FP distribution area.  However, she was *not *present *all *the time that _Jack_ was there.
> 
> I can only think of one reason why she doesn't appear for every meet 'n greet set ... possible magic spoiler, so won't mention it, but there may be another explanation.



I'm curious why you think she isn't always there? 
What time of day did you see her? I'm thinking of posting a poll in the main board to find out of there is a time of day she is most likely to be there. DD2 loves Jack & Sally and I'm really hoping she gets to meet both!


----------



## Sherry E

*Jamie -- *

If you check in here later... Don't forget to find out about the peppermint ice cream!  Someone in another thread claims to have seen a sign advertising the ice cream -- not the cone, but the actual ice cream (though it was being labeled as its old name, "Peppermint Stick") -- at Gibson Girl on Sunday, 11/24.  It was definitely not at GG or at Clarabelle's on 11/15, and the OP of that other thread also reported that the ice cream was not there! 

So I don't know if the ice cream suddenly appeared at Gibson Girl after I was there, or if the person who said that it was being sold is mistaken.

I need to get to the bottom of this mystery!  I don't plan to eat at the BBQ and get a whole meal just to get to the ice cream on a brownie, so if the actual cone option is possible I will go that route!


​



*Otherwise...

I am keeping an eagle eye on the weather forecasts for my trip, as it looks like rain is predicted for my CP night.  Of course, much can change between now and 12/8 so I am not dragging out the rain gear just yet but I will be annoyed if it rains and prevents me from having any chance to see the CP!

Beyond that night of 12/8, I won't be thrilled with rain (simply because it will interfere with photo-taking) but I will deal with it.  It will be December, after all, and I have to remind myself that rain is an excuse to drink cocoa and sit in the lobby of the GCH, listening to carolers!  It's also an excuse to browse in the shops.  I also have to remind myself that I was hot and miserable and praying for autumnal weather just a few months ago, so I will take it as it comes!

If it rains, I will just choose Plan B.  If I can't go on one of my photo sprees (Plan A), then maybe I will actually get on some rides for a change!  (What a novel idea at Disneyland -- getting on rides!)*


----------



## FlameGirl

Sherry E said:


> *Jamie -- *
> 
> If you check in here later... Don't forget to find out about the peppermint ice cream!  Someone in another thread claims to have seen a sign advertising the ice cream -- not the cone, but the actual ice cream (though it was being labeled as its old name, "Peppermint Stick") -- at Gibson Girl on Sunday, 11/24.  It was definitely not at GG or at Clarabelle's on 11/15, and the OP of that other thread also reported that the ice cream was not there!
> 
> So I don't know if the ice cream suddenly appeared at Gibson Girl after I was there, or if the person who said that it was being sold is mistaken.
> 
> I need to get to the bottom of this mystery!  I don't plan to eat at the BBQ and get a whole meal just to get to the ice cream on a brownie, so if the actual cone option is possible I will go that route!
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> *Otherwise...
> 
> I am keeping an eagle eye on the weather forecasts for my trip, as it looks like rain is predicted for my CP night.  Of course, much can change between now and 12/8 so I am not dragging out the rain gear just yet but I will be annoyed if it rains and prevents me from having any chance to see the CP!
> 
> Beyond that night of 12/8, I won't be thrilled with rain (simply because it will interfere with photo-taking) but I will deal with it.  It will be December, after all, and I have to remind myself that rain is an excuse to drink cocoa and sit in the lobby of the GCH, listening to carolers!  It's also an excuse to browse in the shops.  I also have to remind myself that I was hot and miserable and praying for autumnal weather just a few months ago, so I will take it as it comes!
> 
> If it rains, I will just choose Plan B.  If I can't go on one of my photo sprees (Plan A), then maybe I will actually get on some rides for a change!  (What a novel idea at Disneyland -- getting on rides!)*



What dates are you going?


----------



## mrsw94

Autty40 said:


> We did and it was so worth it! There were tons of photographers everywhere! We got over 100 photos.





tksbaskets said:


> I did it.  My family loves to ham it up on ride photos and when they started adding them with the PP+ card it was a real scale tipper for me.



Thanks guys!  I think if I can manage to get the CVS gift card deal that's out there tomorrow that will give me enough wiggle room in the budget to get it!


----------



## dreeger

I just tried the Peppermint ice cream today at big thunder ranch BBQ. Amaze balls. Thanks for the tip! (Posted while sitting on a bench near the castle eating gingerbread beignets and having a pumpkin spice latte) ;-)


----------



## Cheshirecatty

*Hi Sherry*.

Just chiming in to say that we went to Big Thunder BBQ last month, *just for Dessert*--you don't have to eat the BBQ first.

Just thought I'd reiterate that in case you are thinking *nonstop* about trying that brownie sundae(with the possibly faux peppermint ice cream)!!!



dreeger said:


> I just tried the Peppermint ice cream today at big thunder ranch BBQ. Amaze balls. Thanks for the tip! (Posted while sitting on a bench near the castle eating gingerbread beignets and having a pumpkin spice latte) ;-)



Oh Yay!!!  Someone who has actually had it!!

Was it the darker "PINK" ice cream with small bits of "CANDY CANE" in it?

By the way, I'm bitter about the gingerbread beignets!!!!!!!


----------



## Sherry E

Cheshirecatty said:


> *Hi Sherry*&&.
> 
> Just chiming in to say that we went to Big Thunder BBQ last month, *just for Dessert*--you don't have to eat the BBQ first.
> 
> Just thought I'd reiterate that in case you are thinking *nonstop* about trying that brownie sundae(with the possibly faux peppermint ice cream)!!!



I am in the middle of something at the moment and only have a quick second, but I had to reply before I forgot.  I will have to come back later and take care of the other DIS stuff I have to take care of (replying to messages, etc.).

Sadly, I'm not interested in the brownie.  All I want is the ice cream, either in a cone or in a cup, which is why I need to know if the reports of it now being at Gibson Girl are correct.  I eat the ice cream without any syrup or anything, just as is.  Besides that, in that one photo we previously saw, the ice cream at the BBQ looked like Slow Churned, and if I am going to eat peppermint ice cream at DLR, it is not going to be the impostor Slow Churned stuff!  I'm a peppermint ice cream purist!  I'd have to see another photo or see it in person to determine if it is actually the real stuff or Slow Churned, but still...it's with a brownie.


ETA:  The Slow Churned ice cream is pink too, but just much more pale than the real stuff.  The other main difference is in the flavor.


----------



## ksromack

dreeger said:


> Thanks for the tip! (Posted while sitting on a bench near the castle eating gingerbread beignets and having a pumpkin spice latte) ;-)



I can picture myself doing this very thing


----------



## Cheshirecatty

Sherry E said:


> I am in the middle of something at the moment and only have a quick second, but I had to reply before I forgot.  I will have to come back later and take care of the other DIS stuff I have to take care of (replying to messages, etc.).
> 
> Sadly, I'm not interested in the brownie.  All I want is the ice cream, either in a cone or in a cup, which is why I need to know if the reports of it now being at Gibson Girl are correct.  I eat the ice cream without any syrup or anything, just as is.  Besides that, in that one photo we previously saw, the ice cream at the BBQ looked like Slow Churned, and if I am going to eat peppermint ice cream at DLR, it is not going to be the impostor Slow Churned stuff!  I'm a peppermint ice cream purist!  I'd have to see another photo or see it in person to determine if it is actually the real stuff or Slow Churned, but still...it's with a brownie.
> 
> 
> ETA:  The Slow Churned ice cream is pink too, but just much more pale than the real stuff.  The other main difference is in the flavor.



I totally understand!

I am a huge brownie eater, but I like homemade ones from "scratch", NOT from a mix, and I despise store  brownies--they taste "fake" to me!

I changed my post to say* "darker pink"*---hopefully that will help!


----------



## dreeger

Martin our server was kind enough to get me the ice cream by itself in a dish. I was way too stuffed for the brownie 

The one at the BBQ was darker pink with the dark flecks of peppermint.


----------



## momtothreeinfinity

[/URL][/IMG]





Oh my goodness, now I'm getting excited about our trip.  I might even go find some Peppermint Wonderland ice cream to really top off the evening.

Cheers!


----------



## egritz

Cheshirecatty said:


> *Hi Sherry*.
> 
> Just chiming in to say that we went to Big Thunder BBQ last month, *just for Dessert*--you don't have to eat the BBQ first.
> 
> Just thought I'd reiterate that in case you are thinking *nonstop* about trying that brownie sundae(with the possibly faux peppermint ice cream)!!!



Very good to know, I'm a sucker for a brownie sundae!


----------



## kmedina

Sherry, you are going to be at Disneyland on 12/08.  That is the day we leave.  I would love to say hello.  I had my first DISmeet in October at Disneyland and my second in November at DisneyWorld. I would love to have my third at Disneyland in December with you. 

We are doing the Holiday Tour on 12/06 for Xander's birthday. Just booked on Sunday.  That tour bypasses the Jingle Cruise Line, but I will try to go back outside the tour as well if Crap allows us to.


----------



## mvf-m11c

Sherry E said:


> Sadly, I'm not interested in the brownie.  All I want is the ice cream, either in a cone or in a cup, which is why I need to know if the reports of it now being at Gibson Girl are correct.  I eat the ice cream without any syrup or anything, just as is.  Besides that, in that one photo we previously saw, the ice cream at the BBQ looked like Slow Churned, and if I am going to eat peppermint ice cream at DLR, it is not going to be the impostor Slow Churned stuff!  I'm a peppermint ice cream purist!  I'd have to see another photo or see it in person to determine if it is actually the real stuff or Slow Churned, but still...it's with a brownie.
> 
> 
> ETA:  The Slow Churned ice cream is pink too, but just much more pale than the real stuff.  The other main difference is in the flavor.



Hi Sherry - While I was at the DLR this past weekend, I did stop at Gibson Girl Ice Cream Parlor to see if they have the peppermint ice cream and unfortunately they didn't have it. Just the crushed candy cane cone. The sign on the counter at GB just showed the option of the crushed candy cane cone. It was nice to try it last year and hope that it was at GB this time. Hopefully it will be available when you go back in December. 

I didn't have time to go in Clarabelle's at DCA to see if they have the peppermint ice cream.


----------



## KCmike

Great Shots Bret!




Carthay Circle by KC MikeD, on Flickr


----------



## ksromack

momtothreeinfinity said:


> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my goodness, now I'm getting excited about our trip.  I might even go find some Peppermint Wonderland ice cream to really top off the evening.
> 
> Cheers!


Cute tree!  And is that MOUSEiltoe?


----------



## momtothreeinfinity

KCmike - What a beautiful night shot!





ksromack said:


> Cute tree!  And is that MOUSEiltoe?



Thanks so much for the compliment, I'm getting more and more excited about the trip - I didn't even think to call it MOUSEiltoe - how delightful!


----------



## mrsw94

Cheshirecatty said:


> *Hi Sherry*.
> 
> Just chiming in to say that we went to Big Thunder BBQ last month, *just for Dessert*--you don't have to eat the BBQ first.



Thanks for posting that!  I've heard great things about it, but it's out of our budget for this trip, but I might be able to do dessert!! 

Off to go find some pricing!


----------



## mvf-m11c

Thank you Mike and Chris

Very nice picture Mike of the CCR with the fountain.


----------



## PHXscuba

momtothreeinfinity said:


> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my goodness, now I'm getting excited about our trip.  I might even go find some Peppermint Wonderland ice cream to really top off the evening.
> 
> Cheers!



Adorable!!

... and definitely go with the peppermint ice cream.

*I vote Peppermint Wonderland the official ice cream of the Superthread*, despite Disneyland not stocking it this year!! (Maybe if someone there reads this thread they'll see how much everyone wants it!

PHXscuba


----------



## Autty40

tksbaskets said:
			
		

> I did it.  My family loves to ham it up on ride photos and when they started adding them with the PP+ card it was a real scale tipper for me.



That's what some our group did too. Since some of the rides had short waits, they rode them several times and made different faces. It was a lot of fun looking through the pictures afterwards!


----------



## mrsw94

PHXscuba said:


> Adorable!!
> 
> ... and definitely go with the peppermint ice cream.
> 
> *I vote Peppermint Wonderland the official ice cream of the Superthread*, despite Disneyland not stocking it this year!! (Maybe if someone there reads this thread they'll see how much everyone wants it!
> 
> PHXscuba



I second it!  I might have to partake tonight, although I'm trying to ration it!


----------



## Astylla

PHXscuba said:


> Adorable!!
> 
> ... and definitely go with the peppermint ice cream.
> 
> *I vote Peppermint Wonderland the official ice cream of the Superthread*, despite Disneyland not stocking it this year!! (Maybe if someone there reads this thread they'll see how much everyone wants it!
> 
> PHXscuba



I admit the ONLY reason I even bought some this year was because of this thread. I regret nothing and have forgotten how much I love it


----------



## rentayenta

ksromack said:


> I've heard good things about the Holiday Turkey Sandwich at Earl of Sandwich.  Maybe that will seem like you are eating leftovers if you had one of those
> 
> I'm so excited for the few of you that are in DLR right now.....It was a struggle getting through work this weekend.  I still have to get through mon, tues, and wednesday at work....then I don't return until Dec 11 to work!
> 
> We fly in in the evening this friday and figure by the time we get to our hotel it'll be 11pm OUR time.....so we'll probably just crash.  Then we decided to rent a car for one day and will pick it up saturday morning..... we had considered going to Catalina if my sister in law was going to go but now her plans have changed and they are spending Thanksgiving in Phoenix.  Hubby gets sea sick anyway and we're afraid the ferry over to Catalina may make him sick so we've decided to spend the day along the Pacific at a few beaches.  I've read threads about the beaches but most of them are several years old *so if anyone has any opinions on Newport or Laguna Beach, I would love to hear them*!  I've touched base with a childhood friend of mine and we "may" be meeting her for dinner at Laguna Beach saturday night (she lives 20 minutes from there)....that would be so much fun as we haven't seen each other in 40 years!    We'll return the car on sunday morning which will be very convenient since the Alamo drop off will be right by PPH (where we'll be checking in early).  Whew.  That made me tired   I already have the ponchos packed.  Sadly only one of them is a MM poncho.  Hubby left his on main street at Magic Kingdom last december so he'll have to wear the cheap/crappy one should we get rained on
> 
> So, any opinions on the beaches?  Last June we did the Santa Monica pier, Venice Beach, and Hollywood so I think a nice relaxing beach will be a perfect start to our Disney vacation this time!






 Great idea about the sandwich. It's tasty, just needs more cranberry. Thank you. 


I vote for Newport as well. Parking is a pain at both beaches. Crystal Cove though is just outside of Laguna and its gorgeous.


----------



## rms123

egritz said:


> I'm curious why you think she isn't always there? What time of day did you see her? I'm thinking of posting a poll in the main board to find out of there is a time of day she is most likely to be there. DD2 loves Jack & Sally and I'm really hoping she gets to meet both!



We saw Jack come out alone today at 9:30 or so.  Rode the train full circle and Sally was there when we got back 20 min later.


----------



## QueenDoOver

http://whyirundisney.com/2013/11/20/disneyland-candlelight-processional-music/


I finally found out who narrators are for processional.  Now to decide if I want to try to experience it or not...


----------



## tksbaskets

dreeger said:


> I just tried the Peppermint ice cream today at big thunder ranch BBQ. Amaze balls. Thanks for the tip! (Posted while sitting on a bench near the castle eating gingerbread beignets and having a pumpkin spice latte) ;-)



Now this sounds like heaven!  



momtothreeinfinity said:


> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my goodness, now I'm getting excited about our trip.  I might even go find some Peppermint Wonderland ice cream to really top off the evening.
> 
> Cheers!



Love your decorating scheme!

I'll second *Peppermint Ice Cream* as the official treat of this thread!  I am also on the hunt for a Mickey gingerbread man cookie in a couple of weeks.


----------



## julieheyer

Sherry and others going dec 8-12? Have you been checking the weather daily (like me?)? It changes every day!! Today's forecast looks great, no rain and 70's... Yesterday it predicted 60's and rain... Do I get a vote on which weather I'd prefer? :laugh: I'm getting a bit obsessed and at that odd point where our trip is coming up too soon now... I feel unprepared and oddly numb as its only 9 days until we leave. I've anticipated it for so long...odd. I'm sure I'll get a resurgence of excitement once thanksgiving is over and I can focus on it more. 

I agree, the peppermint ice cream is definitely the treat of this thread! I too would have NEVER tried it w/o Sherry's enthusiastic pursuit of it. Thank you!!

Sherry-let us know if you'll be meeting/greeting nd Disers somewhere central Sunday the 8th. I'd enjoy meeting you too!




QueenDoOver said:


> http://whyirundisney.com/2013/11/20/disneyland-candlelight-processional-music/
> 
> I finally found out who narrators are for processional.  Now to decide if I want to try to experience it or not...



Sherry-looks like you got your wish.... Kurt Russel on Sunday!


----------



## egritz

julieheyer said:


> Sherry and others going dec 8-12? Have you been checking the weather daily (like me?)? It changes every day!! Today's forecast looks great, no rain and 70's... Yesterday it predicted 60's and rain... Do I get a vote on which weather I'd prefer? :laugh: I'm getting a bit obsessed and at that odd point where our trip is coming up too soon now... I feel unprepared and oddly numb as its only 9 days until we leave. I've anticipated it for so long...odd. I'm sure I'll get a resurgence of excitement once thanksgiving is over and I can focus on it more.



Where are you seeing the forecast 2 weeks out? I can only find it 10 days out, which is only 12/6 (we arrive 12/9).  Based on people's forecast for that time I just bought 2 pair of waterproof pants for both my DD2 & myself plus a stroller weather guard. I'm hoping that it ends up dry so I can return it all ($85 I wasn't planning on spending!)


----------



## czmom

Accuweather will show longer than 10 days. Also, check Wunderground.


----------



## egritz

czmom said:


> Accuweather will show longer than 10 days. Also, check Wunderground.



thx, will do


----------



## Sherry E

I'm so flattered that a few people want to meet me!  I'm really not all that fun.  I'm much more fun here in this thread!  I know I will miss some folks because I will be gone by the time they arrive (like *Jenny*, for example), but there are a few who will still be there when I descend on DLR.

If I am keeping track correctly, it sounds as if *Kathy (ksromack)*, *Kim (kmedina)* and *Julie (julieheyer)* are open to a quick meet-up on *Sunday, 12/8.*  I have forgotten if *Janet (mom2rtk)* is available on 12/8 too, but I think so?  I have Janet's and Kathy's contact info, although, to be honest, my cell phone tends to malfunction at DLR and various forms of communication don't get to me until hours after they were sent.  I also hate talking on the cell phone at DLR to coordinate plans (too much noise).

So, in the interest of saving time... I think that we should just pick a specific time and spot -- let's find a nice spot by one of the festive trees or holiday backdrops, so we can get a group picture -- and meet up at that time/place.  Sound good?


​
*Bret --*

Thank you for confirming that the peppermint ice cream is not there, and for checking on that for me!  I had a feeling it was too good to be true when the person in the other thread said that there was a sign advertising it.  I didn't want to get my hopes up!

*Cheshirecatty --* 

I actually love brownies (I had a great one in Catalina back in July, and it was called something like "The Best Brownie Ever" in the shop where it was sold), but not with ice cream.  I feel like it's too much richness, too much decadence, too much dessert, when brownies and ice cream get thrown together.  I like to enjoy each one separately.

*Julie --*

I may miss the CP if it is raining, however.  It will be cancelled.  If Disney were going to _really_ grant my wish, it would be "the Candlelight Ceremony narrated by Bradley Cooper..." but if it comes down to a choice between Blair Underwood and Kurt Russell, as I mentioned last week or whenever it was, I would choose the Disney legend as the narrator!

*Kathy (FlameGirl)* -- Are you still going to be at DLR on 12/8?  

*Mike --* Great photo, as always!

​


----------



## FlameGirl

We leave the 7th.  Didn't we miss each other by a day a few years ago too?  So funny.


----------



## David in Manassas

OK - I got on the phone at 11 AM EST today - waited about 10 minutes...but I did get my 6 tickets to the Fantasmic Premium seating.  Cried a little when I spent 360.00 for desert   I will NEVER tell wife how much it cost


----------



## mom2rtk

David in Manassas said:


> OK - I got on the phone at 11 AM EST today - waited about 10 minutes...but I did get my 6 tickets to the Fantasmic Premium seating.  Cried a little when I spent 360.00 for desert   I will NEVER tell wife how much it cost





I hope you have an awesome time. And develop a case of total cost amnesia.


----------



## FlameGirl

David in Manassas said:


> Cried a little when I spent 360.00 for desert   I will NEVER tell wife how much it cost



I think it's time for Disney to reexamine the pricing on the Fantasmic dessert package.  They're getting the same price for a dessert box as they charge for a three course dinner at Carthay Circle with the World of Color fastpasses.  Outrageous.


----------



## dreamseeker9

I totally agree on the constantly changing forecast driving me crazy!  I love the weather and have been obsessively checking the forecast for the past few weeks.  I pack tonight and fly to LA early tomorrow morning, and I'm still not sure what to wear next Monday or Tuesday to DLR - yesterday, the forecast called for a high of 71 and sunny next week.  Today, the forecast is mid-60s, with Tuesday cooler than Monday.  But the weekend forecast in LA has improved - high of 73 both days.  But I'm sure that will change!  I'm just going to pack a lot of layers and hope that I at least can wear my new DL t-shirt without having to cover it up for the entire day.  

If I'm not on again before my trip, here's wishing everyone a very Happy Thanksgiving, and I'll definitely report when I return later next week!


----------



## julieheyer

dreamseeker9 said:


> I totally agree on the constantly changing forecast driving me crazy!  I love the weather and have been obsessively checking the forecast for the past few weeks.  I pack tonight and fly to LA early tomorrow morning, and I'm still not sure what to wear next Monday or Tuesday to DLR - yesterday, the forecast called for a high of 71 and sunny next week.  Today, the forecast is mid-60s, with Tuesday cooler than Monday.  But the weekend forecast in LA has improved - high of 73 both days.  But I'm sure that will change!  I'm just going to pack a lot of layers and hope that I at least can wear my new DL t-shirt without having to cover it up for the entire day.
> 
> If I'm not on again before my trip, here's wishing everyone a very Happy Thanksgiving, and I'll definitely report when I return later next week!



Lol! I wear a long sleeved t-shirt (black or white depending on what I'm wearing over it ) under my s/s Disney tshirts in the winter . Highly recommend it!

It's crazy how much the weather changes from day to day. I use accuweather, especially this far out, and it goes back and forth. Just a fun way to add excitement to the waiting time .

Sherry- I'm sure you're just as much fun in person . I'm good with a hotel, as I'm not sure which park we'll be in that day, and we don't have hoppers. . Maybe the ice rink area? But, like I said before, don't rearrange it based on me, I'll be with a big group and may not be in the right park or able to get away...but I'll sure try?


----------



## czmom

The weather forecast for next week definitely changes every day! I use Accuweather, weather.com, and wunderground. Today I am liking accuweather the best because it does not show rain. 

We are just packing it all- jeans, shorts, short sleeves, long sleeves to go under the short sleeve shirts, jackets, hats, gloves, and ponchos. 

As much as they say rain keeps people away, I really just want to see clear skies! The past 2 years at WDW I have had gray skies with drizzle. I'm ready for a rain-free, blue sky trip.


----------



## aidensmom31

Made my last two reservations for the trip which include Fantasmic Dessert seating   Now I just need to surivive the waiting and packing part of the trip


----------



## dreamseeker9

czmom said:


> The weather forecast for next week definitely changes every day! I use Accuweather, weather.com, and wunderground. Today I am liking accuweather the best because it does not show rain.
> 
> We are just packing it all- jeans, shorts, short sleeves, long sleeves to go under the short sleeve shirts, jackets, hats, gloves, and ponchos.
> 
> As much as they say rain keeps people away, I really just want to see clear skies! The past 2 years at WDW I have had gray skies with drizzle. I'm ready for a rain-free, blue sky trip.



I have been checking all 3 as well, and none of them agree!  I also find accuweather to be the most optimistic.  




> Lol! I wear a long sleeved t-shirt (black or white depending on what I'm wearing over it ) under my s/s Disney tshirts in the winter . Highly recommend it!


*julieheyer *- thank you!  I'm going to pack now, so I'll try that combo on and make sure it looks fine and is comfortable!


----------



## kmedina

FlameGirl said:


> I think it's time for Disney to reexamine the pricing on the Fantasmic dessert package.  They're getting the same price for a dessert box as they charge for a three course dinner at Carthay Circle with the World of Color fastpasses.  Outrageous.



It sells out quickly, so it is more likely to increase in price rather than decrease. I opted to do the Holiday Tour for $60 a person (after AP discount) in place of this.  When the kids are older, I may do this. For now, the cost seems silly.


----------



## crystal1313

Ok where can I find gingerbread men cookies and rice krispies on a stick?  I saw Sherry's awesome treat photos and would love to know where to buy the bundle of Mickey head rice krispie treats and the gingerbread cookies.  Has anyone seen them outside of the parks?  Like at Marcelines in DTD?  TIA!


----------



## Sherry E

crystal1313 said:


> Ok where can I find gingerbread men cookies and rice krispies on a stick?  I saw Sherry's awesome treat photos and would love to know where to buy the bundle of Mickey head rice krispie treats and the gingerbread cookies.  Has anyone seen them outside of the parks?  Like at Marcelines in DTD?  TIA!



*crystal1313 --*

The rice crispy treats on a stick (the Mickey heads) were definitely sold at Marceline's as well as stores inside the parks.  I saw them on 11/15.

The gingerbread cookies (I assume you want the ones with mouse ears?) are usually found at all of the candy shops (and some of the bake shops) around the parks and at Marceline's.  In other words, Candy Palace, Pooh's Corner, Trolley Treats... and maybe even Jolly Holiday, etc.  However, on 11/15 I only saw the cookies at Candy Palace, and there were only a few of them there.  I'm sure they have gotten more in stock by now, though.

The non-Mickey ears gingerbread cookies were at the Market House/Starbucks.


----------



## Gisele

You should find them hanging out at Trader Sam's Enchanted Tiki Bar after 8 p.m. where they will be cavorting with ginger bread women and Ginger Snaps. They are a lively bunch they are too. Just ask the island natives. And how they love to dance and swing about the joint. Matter of fact, one time security had to be called forth right because the ginger people were becoming so totally wild and crazy from too much free flowing spirits of the libations kind that is.


----------



## crystal1313

Sherry E said:


> *crystal1313 --*
> 
> The rice crispy treats on a stick (the Mickey heads) were definitely sold at Marceline's as well as stores inside the parks.  I saw them on 11/15.
> 
> The gingerbread cookies (I assume you want the ones with mouse ears?) are usually found at all of the candy shops (and some of the bake shops) around the parks and at Marceline's.  In other words, Candy Palace, Pooh's Corner, Trolley Treats... and maybe even Jolly Holiday, etc.  However, on 11/15 I only saw the cookies at Candy Palace, and there were only a few of them there.  I'm sure they have gotten more in stock by now, though.
> 
> The non-Mickey ears gingerbread cookies were at the Market House/Starbucks.



Thank you Sherry!  We are getting in around 8-9 on the 12th and I wanted to grab some treats for the room!  Was hoping Marceline's had what I really want so I don't have to go into the parks that night......I decided to do my own "in room celebration" for the kids since I just couldn't justify the cost of the one from Disney (although it sounds amazing!)


----------



## mrsw94

I get to order the Photopass!! 

Was able to snag the CVS gift card deal this morning so that added $50 to our budget. Yeah!!

However apparently I put my CC # in wrong and it's making me wait 2 hours to try again! 

ETA-Went through the second time.  Yeah!


----------



## ksromack

Sherry E said:


> I'm so flattered that a few people want to meet me!  I'm really not all that fun.  I'm much more fun here in this thread!  I know I will miss some folks because I will be gone by the time they arrive (like *Jenny*, for example), but there are a few who will still be there when I descend on DLR.
> 
> If I am keeping track correctly, it sounds as if *Kathy (ksromack)*, *Kim (kmedina)* and *Julie (julieheyer)* are open to a quick meet-up on *Sunday, 12/8.*  I have forgotten if *Janet (mom2rtk)* is available on 12/8 too, but I think so?  I have Janet's and Kathy's contact info, although, to be honest, my cell phone tends to malfunction at DLR and various forms of communication don't get to me until hours after they were sent.  I also hate talking on the cell phone at DLR to coordinate plans (too much noise).
> 
> So, in the interest of saving time... I think that we should just pick a specific time and spot -- let's find a nice spot by one of the festive trees or holiday backdrops, so we can get a group picture -- and meet up at that time/place.  Sound good?



I purposefully haven't scheduled anything for sunday Dec 8th so I can work around anyone's schedule!  Are there photopass photographers at any of the hotel christmas trees?  A photopass photographer would certainly take a good picture and whoever was there could have their cards scanned and thus saved to their account.  



David in Manassas said:


> OK - I got on the phone at 11 AM EST today - waited about 10 minutes...but I did get my 6 tickets to the Fantasmic Premium seating.  Cried a little when I spent 360.00 for desert   I will NEVER tell wife how much it cost



There is no price for experiencing a great family memory.  That's MY story and I'm sticking to it.



FlameGirl said:


> I think it's time for Disney to reexamine the pricing on the Fantasmic dessert package.  They're getting the same price for a dessert box as they charge for a three course dinner at Carthay Circle with the World of Color fastpasses.  Outrageous.



I'm pretty sure that's the price we paid for the Wishes Dessert Party last December at Magic Kingdom.  But it was unlimited desserts with a couple dozen choices of deliciousness.  I don't know when/if we'll ever make it back to DLR, especially during christmas so I want to do as much as possible while we are there.



czmom said:


> The weather forecast for next week definitely changes every day! I use Accuweather, weather.com, and wunderground. Today I am liking accuweather the best because it does not show rain.
> 
> We are just packing it all- jeans, shorts, short sleeves, long sleeves to go under the short sleeve shirts, jackets, hats, gloves, and ponchos.
> 
> As much as they say rain keeps people away, I really just want to see clear skies! The past 2 years at WDW I have had gray skies with drizzle. I'm ready for a rain-free, blue sky trip.



I'm bringing 2 pairs of shorts, a pair of capris, a couple pairs of jeans, and some black yoga pants.  Shirts ranging from tshirts to long sleeve shirts to hockey jerseys to hoodies.



crystal1313 said:


> Ok where can I find gingerbread men cookies and rice krispies on a stick?  I saw Sherry's awesome treat photos and would love to know where to buy the bundle of Mickey head rice krispie treats and the gingerbread cookies.  Has anyone seen them outside of the parks?  Like at Marcelines in DTD?  TIA!



So we brought back lots of snacks like this from WDW last year.  They are amazingly preserved because I ate the rice krispie treat about 6 months later.  



mrsw94 said:


> I get to order the Photopass!!
> 
> Was able to snag the CVS gift card deal this morning so that added $50 to our budget. Yeah!!
> 
> However apparently I put my CC # in wrong and it's making me wait 2 hours to try again!



yeah!  Now you just have to convince everyone to smile for every Photopass photographer you see!


----------



## Kauinohea

I just booked our holiday tour for dec 27 th......so excited! Now hoping to find out more about the cvs gift card deal so that I can buy a photopass? How do I get this deal...help please


----------



## ksromack

Kauinohea said:


> I just booked our holiday tour for dec 27 th......so excited! Now hoping to find out more about the cvs gift card deal so that I can buy a photopass? How do I get this deal...help please



*I got this from a couponing site:*

There is an unadvertised CVS gift card deal going on right now in some regions. The gift card deal may not work in all regions or stores but its being reported by several readers (and confirmed by us! ) that you can get this deal.

If you buy a $150 PayPal gift card/debit card, you can get  $50 extra care bucks in return! There is a small activation fee and you must spend at least one dollar of the gift card Within the first 36 hours to not be charged a fee from PayPal. Otherwise you can use this card anywhere on anything, it is like a regular MasterCard. So basically you spend the $150 to get $200!

You can use this extra care bucks immediately on other deals but keep in mind that you will have to use all $50 at once in order to not lose any of it. For example if you only use $20 and wanted to try to save $30 for later you cant do that. You would lose $30 in extra care bucks which is like $30 in real money! Im not sure how to confirm if this cvs gift card deal will work in your area or not, but you can download the CVS app and see if it will show this deal under the weekly ads for your store. It is also being reported that there are signs in the stores where the deal is working. You can also do a similar deal where you purchase a $100 gap/old navy gift card Can get a $25 extra care bucks in return.


----------



## mrsw94

ksromack said:


> *I got this from a couponing site:*
> 
> There is an unadvertised CVS gift card deal going on right now in some regions. The gift card deal may not work in all regions or stores but its being reported by several readers (and confirmed by us! ) that you can get this deal.
> 
> If you buy a $150 PayPal gift card/debit card, you can get  $50 extra care bucks in return! There is a small activation fee and you must spend at least one dollar of the gift card Within the first 36 hours to not be charged a fee from PayPal. Otherwise you can use this card anywhere on anything, it is like a regular MasterCard. So basically you spend the $150 to get $200!
> 
> You can use this extra care bucks immediately on other deals but keep in mind that you will have to use all $50 at once in order to not lose any of it. For example if you only use $20 and wanted to try to save $30 for later you cant do that. You would lose $30 in extra care bucks which is like $30 in real money! Im not sure how to confirm if this cvs gift card deal will work in your area or not, but you can download the CVS app and see if it will show this deal under the weekly ads for your store. It is also being reported that there are signs in the stores where the deal is working. You can also do a similar deal where you purchase a $100 gap/old navy gift card Can get a $25 extra care bucks in return.



Yep.  It's a specific PayPal Prepaid MasterCard.  The deal is only good through today.  We still have to buy Goonights for the kids, so I have $50 a month budgeted for that.  Since I was able to get the $50 ECB, I'll use that for the pull-ups and add the $50 cash to my Disney $$.  

So it's really only a "Money Maker" if you have stuff you usually buy at CVS....



ksromack said:


> yeah!  Now you just have to convince everyone to smile for every Photopass photographer you see!



Yeah, especially my goofy 5 year old!!


----------



## ksromack

This isn't really  but.......I looked at the CVS ad online and they have the Mickey Waffle maker.  Does anyone have this?  I think I must have this.  I love me some MM waffles.....with fruit and whipped cream.  I can pretend I'm at DLR when I get home!


----------



## Sherry E

I've read a couple of comments in the last few days about the board acting crazy and doing strange things when trying to quote posts or see posts.  Strange glitches and things.  Today I experienced some very odd things when trying to access various threads, and it reminds me of some weird things that were happening on the board a couple of years ago -- pre-server switch over.  

So I wonder if the strange technical glitches are due to the servers getting slammed with traffic (not just on this side of the board but over on the WDW side too)?

Not only have I been experiencing weirdness in threads, but certain threads I could not even access at all earlier.  For example, Bret's/mvf-m11c's TR thread.  I was trying to follow a link to his thread in one of the subscription email notifications I received (as I always do with any thread).  When I clicked on the link it led me to a page that said it was an invalid thread.  

Instantly I thought, "Oh no!  What happened to Bret's TR??"  I then tried to follow a link to another person's TR and I got the same "invalid" message.  

Frantically I rushed over to the TR section and made sure that those two TRs (Bret's and the other person's) were still there, and they are...but I have no clue why the link within the email notification led me to a page that said the thread was invalid.

Just now I was trying to get into another thread on the main forum and it told me there was a certain number of pages, but then I could not get to that last page to see it.

So something is going wonky on the board and I am guessing it is server-related again.


​
*Kathy (FlameGirl) -- *

You are correct!  We had a near miss in 2011.  I was arriving at DLR just as you were leaving, and I remember you mentioned that the Saturday of CP weekend was crazy crowded.


*crystal1313 --*

My guess is that the gingerbread cookies with mouse ears will be at Marceline's by the time you're there.  That (on 11/15) was a rare case of not seeing them at Marceline's but I've always seen them there every year.  I have to think that maybe they just ran out and needed to re-stock.  

I've forgotten -- do you have an AP?  If you don't see the cookies at Marceline's you could always run into one of the parks and get them and then bring them back to the hotel?  Hopefully you will find them at Marceline's, though.  I don't think there is any danger of the bunches of Mickey head crispy treats disappearing, so you should be able to get those with no problem.

I don't blame you for creating your own in-room celebration.  While Disney's in-room offerings look very cute and festive, they cost a pretty penny.


*Kathy (ksromack) --*

Well, I was thinking that meeting up earlier (morning) would be better for me, just in case I see some other friends on 12/8.  However, if I don't see them I might be able to meet up later.  My main thing is that I want to be open and available to try to see the CP if I can.  I don't know what kind of work -- or standing around and waiting -- that will involve, but I don't want to miss the opportunity to at least try to see it.  I may change my mind once I see all the people in Town Square, but I want to leave the option open right now.

There is a PhotoPass person at the GCH tree when Santa is there.  If Santa is not there, there is no PhotoPass person.  The Disneyland Hotel sometimes has a PhotoPass person near the Santa spot and sometimes does not.  

I am not sure if there will be any PhotoPass people in Downtown Disney (near the Winter Village) this year.

I am not averse to meeting up in one of the parks -- I think that *Kim (kmedina)* would be okay with that as well -- at a prime PhotoPass spot, but I don't know when.  *Janet* is going to be busy for the first part of the day.  *Julie (julieheyer)* is not yet sure which park she will be in that day.  So it may just be the 3 of us.

I am thinking that I either have to meet up in the morning or in the evening.  We could always try to aim for a nighttime Winter Castle shot?  But that can always change if I don't book anything during the day.


I don't have a newer model of waffle maker, but I have a really old Mickey waffle iron that I got many years ago.  As soon as I plugged it in it sparked at me and I never used it.  I think that the brand (whichever brand it was) put out some faulty irons.  One of these days I would like to get a new one, made by a different brand -- one that doesn't spark!


----------



## ksromack

So Staple Center is far away from Anaheim, yes?

Our Blues play the LA Kings on Monday night at the Staple Center.  We have Ohio State playing Michigan at 9am CA time and my Mizzou Tigers play Texas A&M in the afternoon (both this saturday).  Too bad we are renting a car and driving to a beach.....that would have been a decent day to spend at ESPN Zone eating wings and nachos


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

Sorry I've been MIA but we've been busy! 

Just finished up the Holiday Tour and it was great! Quickly, got marshmallows dipped in caramel, then in peppermint infused dark chocolate covered in sprinkles as our early treat. Rode Jingle Cruise, HM and IASMH. Had front row seats to the parade, got our hot chocolate mugs (they are SO cute this year!) And our Mickey gingerbread cookies (with chocolate covered ears). Oh and our pins  I'll have pictures to show when we get home. 

We're having a great trip. Crowds seem less today than they did earlier in the week. I'll try to update more soon. Haven't gone into Gibson Girl, but see a report from a few days ago that says it's not the real deal.

If anybody has any questions, ask away!


----------



## ksromack

DisneyJamieCA said:


> Sorry I've been MIA but we've been busy!
> 
> Just finished up the Holiday Tour and it was great! Quickly, got marshmallows dipped in caramel, then in peppermint infused dark chocolate covered in sprinkles as our early treat. Rode Jingle Cruise, HM and IASMH. Had front row seats to the parade, got our hot chocolate mugs (they are SO cute this year!) And our Mickey gingerbread cookies (with chocolate covered ears). Oh and our pins  I'll have pictures to show when we get home.
> 
> We're having a great trip. Crowds seem less today than they did earlier in the week. I'll try to update more soon. Haven't gone into Gibson Girl, but see a report from a few days ago that says it's not the real deal.
> 
> If anybody has any questions, ask away!


Happy to hear that Jingle Cruise was included in the Holiday Tour.  The treats you spoke of (marshmallow ones), were those included in the tour or were those snacks you purchased?

Did you have any character breakfasts?  What great food did you partake in?  Excited to see pictures....the hot chocolate mugs, were those plastic travel mug types?  Glad to hear that you are having a great time, can't wait to hear all about it.  We leave on friday!


----------



## KCmike

Carsland Traffic Jam by KC MikeD, on Flickr


----------



## rentayenta

KCmike said:


> Carsland Traffic Jam by KC MikeD, on Flickr







Amazing! Wow! Stunning!


----------



## SeaDis

Hi all,

Is there a "good" time of day to visit Jingle Jangle Jamboree on a Saturday/Sunday?  We are not worried about rides this trip.  Is it quiet in the morning, then builds afternoon?

Thanks.   KC Mike--  great pics!


----------



## Pesky

ksromack said:


> This isn't really  but.......I looked at the CVS ad online and they have the Mickey Waffle maker.  Does anyone have this?  I think I must have this.  I love me some MM waffles.....with fruit and whipped cream.  I can pretend I'm at DLR when I get home!



oh, I'd love to know about it too!  sounds like a fun "family" gift.


----------



## kmedina

I was worried about Bret's report too, Kathy. The same thing happened to me, and I panicked. That is my FAVORITE report since you closed yours. This one is a very close second as it has provided invaluable Holiday information.



Sherry, you are correct that I can meet anywhere. We have APs, so I can hop if necessary. Our 12/08 breakfast reservation is at Disneyland at 7:30am. After 9am, I will be available. The Holiday tour runs from 11:45am-2:45pm on 12/06 when the parade starts at 2:30pm. With parades at 1 and 3 on 12/08, I am guessing the tours run from 10:15-1:15 and/or 12:15-3:15. A meeting around 9:30am could work if it was short. If Janet is booked in the later tour, we could meet longer. 

I agree with all of you that I want a chance to see the CP.  I will not see it if it is too crowded, but I want a shot. If we cannot find time to meet before the CP, I can meet after it and take off for a Hollywood right after the meet. The other option is separate meets. You're the one everyone wants to meet, Sherry, so I think it depends mostly on your schedule.


----------



## the_princess

I'm leaving in 4 days, I can't believe that we are getting so close... Like the rest of you, I'm checking weather constantly, and I'm still not sure what to bring. Would a hoodie be alright during the day, or do I need to bring a jacket??? 

Also, haven't anyone been on the Holiday tour yet, I'm dying to know what it's like this year. We are taken it on tuesday, I hope I get some wifi, so I can upload pics at night 




DisneyJamieCA said:


> Sorry I've been MIA but we've been busy!
> 
> Just finished up the Holiday Tour and it was great! Quickly, got marshmallows dipped in caramel, then in peppermint infused dark chocolate covered in sprinkles as our early treat. Rode Jingle Cruise, HM and IASMH. Had front row seats to the parade, got our hot chocolate mugs (they are SO cute this year!) And our Mickey gingerbread cookies (with chocolate covered ears). Oh and our pins  I'll have pictures to show when we get home.
> 
> We're having a great trip. Crowds seem less today than they did earlier in the week. I'll try to update more soon. Haven't gone into Gibson Girl, but see a report from a few days ago that says it's not the real deal.
> 
> If anybody has any questions, ask away!




THANK YOU SOOO MUCH for giving a small review. I'm so excited now!!! Are they christmas mugs???? The threats sounds so good!


----------



## HeddyRuth

DisneyJamieCA said:


> Sorry I've been MIA but we've been busy!   Just finished up the Holiday Tour and it was great! Quickly, got marshmallows dipped in caramel, then in peppermint infused dark chocolate covered in sprinkles as our early treat. Rode Jingle Cruise, HM and IASMH. Had front row seats to the parade, got our hot chocolate mugs (they are SO cute this year!) And our Mickey gingerbread cookies (with chocolate covered ears). Oh and our pins  I'll have pictures to show when we get home.  We're having a great trip. Crowds seem less today than they did earlier in the week. I'll try to update more soon. Haven't gone into Gibson Girl, but see a report from a few days ago that says it's not the real deal.  If anybody has any questions, ask away!



Was the tour limited to DL or did it stray over to DCA as well.  Thanks!


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

To answer a few questions -

The marsh mellow treats were given to us as part of the tour, over at Trolley Treats in DCA, so yes our tour went over there almost right away. I would love to say we took pictures of the treat, but my kids ate both that and the cookie at the end of the tour before I could! (Gave mine to my 2 year old)

Here is a picture of the mug - they are the plastic travel size. Mickey & Minnie are on the other side.





And here is the pin they gave us, and the name button they gave us at the beginning. Even made one for my 2 yr old to wear for the tour, with her name!




As for character meals, we did Ariel's Grotto for a late lunch a few days ago. While the food was great and we did see all the princesses - it is seamless, I'm not sure we'll do it again. Just not enough interaction for my liking.

As a make up from the DLH for a small snafu on check in day, we ate at Goofy's Kitchen last night on them. We had a late reservation (8:10pm), which I was worried about, but ended up being the time I want to dine there all the time! The best character interaction we've ever had, hands down. Alice, Chip, Dale, Pluto, Minnie, Mad Hatter and of course Goofy. They all stopped by multiple times, Goofy danced around the Christmas tree with my kids (in the lobby) and when my son fell down in excitement, Alice joined him on the floor, which is where my kids spent the next 10 minutes with her playing games. Also got some pictures of Alice & Mad Hatter together and they had fun banter with each other. Our last experience at Goofy's last year left me questioning doing it again, and had it not been for the hotel giving it to us, we wouldn't have and now it's a must do!

Time for me to get ready so we can make EMH - Happy Thanksgiving everybody!



Sorry, double post.

 But I will add our Tour Guide was Austin and he was amazing, so if you get him, you're lucky!


----------



## the_princess

Wow, the pin and the mug are amazing!!! Enjoy the rest of your trip


----------



## Tinker74

Wow...I really hope we get jingle cruise as well as IASWH and HMH on our Christmas eve holiday tour!!.... Is this always included now? an extra ride makes this tour much more attractive....along with the delicious treats!


----------



## mom2rtk

Thanks for the tour report and photos Jamie! I agree the pin and mug look awesome. 

Your visit to GK sounds magical. I'm so glad your family got to experience that after the incident with your daughter's finger.


----------



## Sherry E

*Happy Thanksgiving, everyone!
*


*Mike --* Another great picture (as always)!






​




ksromack said:


> So Staple Center is far away from Anaheim, yes?
> 
> Our Blues play the LA Kings on Monday night at the Staple Center.  We have Ohio State playing Michigan at 9am CA time and my Mizzou Tigers play Texas A&M in the afternoon (both this saturday).  Too bad we are renting a car and driving to a beach.....that would have been a decent day to spend at ESPN Zone eating wings and nachos



*Kathy --* 

The Staples Center is in Downtown Los Angeles -- nowhere near Anaheim, but probably 40 or 45 minutes away from Anaheim without any traffic at all.




DisneyJamieCA said:


> Sorry I've been MIA but we've been busy!
> 
> Just finished up the Holiday Tour and it was great! Quickly, got marshmallows dipped in caramel, then in peppermint infused dark chocolate covered in sprinkles as our early treat. Rode Jingle Cruise, HM and IASMH. Had front row seats to the parade, got our hot chocolate mugs (they are SO cute this year!) And our Mickey gingerbread cookies (with chocolate covered ears). Oh and our pins  I'll have pictures to show when we get home.
> 
> We're having a great trip. Crowds seem less today than they did earlier in the week. I'll try to update more soon. Haven't gone into Gibson Girl, but see a report from a few days ago that says it's not the real deal.
> 
> If anybody has any questions, ask away!



*Jamie --*

I'm so glad to hear that your trip is going well so far!  Now it doesn't look as though it will rain today!  I tell you... this crazy So Cal weather.  

I am guessing that the peppermint-infused dark chocolate is the new peppermint bark that DLR is selling this year?  In the past they have made the bark with white chocolate but this year they are making it with dark chocolate.

Did the tour take you upstairs to see the extra decorations in the queue on Jingle Cruise?  Or did they just stay on the ground floor, cut through the whole queue and go straight to the front of the line?

The report of peppermint ice cream at Gibson Girl was a mistake.  The DIS'er saw the sign advertising the actual cone (with crushed candy cane on it) but not the ice cream.

HOWEVER... reports are still coming in that state that the peppermint ice cream is available at Ghirardelli (not on the menu, you have to ask for it)!!  Not peppermint ice cream with chunks of bark in it, but the actual pink peppermint ice cream.





SeaDis said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Is there a "good" time of day to visit Jingle Jangle Jamboree on a Saturday/Sunday?  We are not worried about rides this trip.  Is it quiet in the morning, then builds afternoon?
> 
> Thanks.   KC Mike--  great pics!



*SeaDis --*

The interesting thing about the Jingle Jangle Jamboree is that it is tucked so far back in Frontierland, away from everything, and I think a lot of folks don't even know it's there...or they just don't take the time to go back there.  Also, because BTMRR is closed all through the holidays, I would bet that the JJJ will see fewer people this year because there could be less traffic in that general area.

I found the Halloween Carnival (in the same location) to be busier and more crowded than the Jingle Jangle Jamboree -- mainly because the Conjure a Villain tent was there (as well as the only place to meet characters in Halloween attire outside of the separate Halloween party) and that attracted a lot of folks.  

The JJJ had a healthy number of people both last year and this year when I popped in, but I didn't find it to be crazy crowded, to be honest.  I really don't even know if a lot of folks realize that there are characters back there (if they don't follow a thread or a board like this one!) because the characters in winter attire can usually be found around Town Square too.

So, I guess all of that is to say that, yes, maybe in the morning the JJJ might be less crowded, but I really don't think it will be that bad if you go there in the afternoon either.  I really think that BTMRR being closed is going to keep some people from going back to that spot this year.





kmedina said:


> I was worried about Bret's report too, Kathy. The same thing happened to me, and I panicked. That is my FAVORITE report since you closed yours. This one is a very close second as it has provided invaluable Holiday information.
> 
> Sherry, you are correct that I can meet anywhere. We have APs, so I can hop if necessary. Our 12/08 breakfast reservation is at Disneyland at 7:30am. After 9am, I will be available. The Holiday tour runs from 11:45am-2:45pm on 12/06 when the parade starts at 2:30pm. With parades at 1 and 3 on 12/08, I am guessing the tours run from 10:15-1:15 and/or 12:15-3:15. A meeting around 9:30am could work if it was short. If Janet is booked in the later tour, we could meet longer.
> 
> I agree with all of you that I want a chance to see the CP.  I will not see it if it is too crowded, but I want a shot. If we cannot find time to meet before the CP, I can meet after it and take off for a Hollywood right after the meet. The other option is separate meets. You're the one everyone wants to meet, Sherry, so I think it depends mostly on your schedule.



*Kim --*

I was the one who ran into the "invalid thread" message when trying to get to Bret's TR (and another TR) -- not Kathy!  I usually don't have a lot of time to follow Bret's TR, and my PC often locks up when I do because there are so many large photos in each report, on each page -- but I know how much time Bret has spent on his TR and so I was about to  on his behalf when I couldn't access the thread.  I couldn't imagine why it would have disappeared.  But then the same thing happened with another thread I tried to access -- I got the "invalid" message even though the thread was still there -- so I knew it had to be something screwy happening with the DIS.

Honestly, at the moment I can't plan for separate meets at DLR.  That may change once I get there, get settled in and see what I want to accomplish.  

Since you will be there on 12/8 I am trying to meet whoever I can at one time, so if it turns out to be you and Kathy for a few minutes, that's cool.  I need to do it earlier rather than later because I might be tied up with something else in the late morning/early afternoon.

So I vote for a quick morning meet -- long enough to get a nice photo at one of the PhotoPass spots -- in... California Adventure.  We can meet by the giant tree on BVS, or by the Season's Speedings sign in Cars Land... somewhere.  If it is possible to meet up again later that day, we'll cross that bridge when we get to it but for now, morning is good.





the_princess said:


> I'm leaving in 4 days, I can't believe that we are getting so close... Like the rest of you, I'm checking weather constantly, and I'm still not sure what to bring. Would a hoodie be alright during the day, or do I need to bring a jacket???
> 
> Also, haven't anyone been on the Holiday tour yet, I'm dying to know what it's like this year. We are taken it on tuesday, I hope I get some wifi, so I can upload pics at night
> 
> 
> THANK YOU SOOO MUCH for giving a small review. I'm so excited now!!! Are they christmas mugs???? The threats sounds so good!



*Stephanie --*

If you get cold easily you might want a hoodie in the daytime, although if the temperatures are in the 70's in the daytime you probably won't need it.  If it's supposed to be in the 60's in the daytime, you might want to have the hoodie with you.

At night it will be quite chilly, whether it is warm in the daytime or not.



Tinker74 said:


> Wow...I really hope we get jingle cruise as well as IASWH and HMH on our Christmas eve holiday tour!!.... Is this always included now? an extra ride makes this tour much more attractive....along with the delicious treats!



*Tinker74 --*

And the seats for the parade are a big bonus too!

I don't think we have heard from anyone else who has taken the tour this year besides Jamie, so I don't know if Jingle Cruise will be part of every tour -- but I'd have to assume it will be.  I don't see why it wouldn't be.  I just hope the guide takes people upstairs in the queue so they can see the extra decorations.



​

By the way, as you all head to DLR for the holiday season, don't forget to always be on the lookout for hidden Mickeys -- even tucked away in dark corners or out of the main hubs of activity.  They are everywhere.  For example, take this little hidden gem at the Round-Up/Ranch/Jamboree:


----------



## siskaren

It looks more like a hidden Oswald to me.


----------



## aidensmom31

DisneyJamieCA said:


> To answer a few questions -
> 
> The marsh mellow treats were given to us as part of the tour, over at Trolley Treats in DCA, so yes our tour went over there almost right away. I would love to say we took pictures of the treat, but my kids ate both that and the cookie at the end of the tour before I could! (Gave mine to my 2 year old)
> 
> Here is a picture of the mug - they are the plastic travel size. Mickey & Minnie are on the other side.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is the pin they gave us, and the name button they gave us at the beginning. Even made one for my 2 yr old to wear for the tour, with her name!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As for character meals, we did Ariel's Grotto for a late lunch a few days ago. While the food was great and we did see all the princesses - it is seamless, I'm not sure we'll do it again. Just not enough interaction for my liking.
> 
> As a make up from the DLH for a small snafu on check in day, we ate at Goofy's Kitchen last night on them. We had a late reservation (8:10pm), which I was worried about, but ended up being the time I want to dine there all the time! The best character interaction we've ever had, hands down. Alice, Chip, Dale, Pluto, Minnie, Mad Hatter and of course Goofy. They all stopped by multiple times, Goofy danced around the Christmas tree with my kids (in the lobby) and when my son fell down in excitement, Alice joined him on the floor, which is where my kids spent the next 10 minutes with her playing games. Also got some pictures of Alice & Mad Hatter together and they had fun banter with each other. Our last experience at Goofy's last year left me questioning doing it again, and had it not been for the hotel giving it to us, we wouldn't have and now it's a must do!
> 
> Time for me to get ready so we can make EMH - Happy Thanksgiving everybody!
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, double post.
> 
> But I will add our Tour Guide was Austin and he was amazing, so if you get him, you're lucky!



I cant wait to go on the tour. They took you over to DCA?


----------



## Sherry E

siskaren said:


> It looks more like a hidden Oswald to me.



I can totally see that because of the longer ears (although they're not quite Oswald-long), but it's a hidden Mickey.  It's been at the Round-Up (before it became the Halloween Carnival or the Jingle Jangle Jamboree) for at least a couple of years (before Oswald became a big presence at DLR/DCA).  I didn't catch it in one of my own photos until September 2011 -- and, even then, another DIS'er (Goofy Mom) pointed it out to me because it was hidden in the background of one of my pictures of something else.  Now I know where it is located so I can find it!


----------



## kmedina

DisneyJamieCA said:


> To answer a few questions -  The marsh mellow treats were given to us as part of the tour, over at Trolley Treats in DCA, so yes our tour went over there almost right away. I would love to say we took pictures of the treat, but my kids ate both that and the cookie at the end of the tour before I could! (Gave mine to my 2 year old)  Here is a picture of the mug - they are the plastic travel size. Mickey & Minnie are on the other side.  http://s1303.photobucket.com/user/D.../IMG_20131128_050811_748_zpsbc985f6b.jpg.html  And here is the pin they gave us, and the name button they gave us at the beginning. Even made one for my 2 yr old to wear for the tour, with her name! http://s1303.photobucket.com/user/D.../IMG_20131128_050857_379_zps97f85f61.jpg.html  As for character meals, we did Ariel's Grotto for a late lunch a few days ago. While the food was great and we did see all the princesses - it is seamless, I'm not sure we'll do it again. Just not enough interaction for my liking.  As a make up from the DLH for a small snafu on check in day, we ate at Goofy's Kitchen last night on them. We had a late reservation (8:10pm), which I was worried about, but ended up being the time I want to dine there all the time! The best character interaction we've ever had, hands down. Alice, Chip, Dale, Pluto, Minnie, Mad Hatter and of course Goofy. They all stopped by multiple times, Goofy danced around the Christmas tree with my kids (in the lobby) and when my son fell down in excitement, Alice joined him on the floor, which is where my kids spent the next 10 minutes with her playing games. Also got some pictures of Alice & Mad Hatter together and they had fun banter with each other. Our last experience at Goofy's last year left me questioning doing it again, and had it not been for the hotel giving it to us, we wouldn't have and now it's a must do!  Time for me to get ready so we can make EMH - Happy Thanksgiving everybody!  Sorry, double post.  But I will add our Tour Guide was Austin and he was amazing, so if you get him, you're lucky!



 I will have a two year old as well. Did they know the name in advance or print it when you arrived at check in?  They asked for our names when I booked the tour, but I do not think they asked for my two year old's name.  I like the buttons.

Sherry, I was talking to you.  I do not know why I typed Kathy.  That is the second time I have done that to you.  Sorry.  Just let me know what time and where you want to meet on 12/08. I will be there for sure.


----------



## KCmike

While not Christmas per say I have to mention that if you don't visit very often to make sure and see "Mickey and the Magical Map" at Disneyland.  It is an amazing stage show.  Check the calendar and times guide to make sure you see it!




Mickey and the Magical Map by KC MikeD, on Flickr



Thanks rentayenta and Sherry E for the Carsland Traffic jam comments.


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

I haven't figured out how to multi-quote on my phone, so here are my answers to the few questions I saw.

They did not take us upstairs, just straight through the exit of Jingle Cruise. The line was 45min-1 hr and they were using the upstairs queue, so no way to get up there. I would assume all the tours go on although I didn't see any others. Maybe some start at HMH instead?

They asked my 2 yr old's name there after asking if she would want a button too. They printed it right there for us. She didn't get a headset, pin (the one on the card given at the end) coffee mug or cookie, which I expected, but just so you know. She sat on my lap for the parade and stole my mug & cookie 

Also, it's hard to see in the picture but the pin given at the end does have 2013 on it.


----------



## longtimedisneylurker

Sherry E said:


> HOWEVER... reports are still coming in that state that the peppermint ice cream is available at Ghirardelli (not on the menu, you have to ask for it)!!  Not peppermint ice cream with chunks of bark in it, but the actual pink peppermint ice cream.



Nope. Was there around 5 PM last night. DS14 was hoping to try some so we asked. No peppermint ice cream at Ghirardelli either.


----------



## mom2rtk

KCmike said:


> Carsland Traffic Jam by KC MikeD, on Flickr





KCmike said:


> While not Christmas per say I have to mention that if you don't visit very often to make sure and see "Mickey and the Magical Map" at Disneyland.  It is an amazing stage show.  Check the calendar and times guide to make sure you see it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickey and the Magical Map by KC MikeD, on Flickr






Mike, you really came back with some stunning shots!

Happy Thanksgiving everyone!


----------



## Sherry E

longtimedisneylurker said:


> Nope. Was there around 5 PM last night. DS14 was hoping to try some so we asked. No peppermint ice cream at Ghirardelli either.



l*ongtimedisneylurker -*

Drat!  Well, to be honest, your report sounds more aligned with what I was secretly thinking anyway.  At least 2 people over in the "...No Peppermint Ice Cream..." thread said that they got and/or saw the peppermint ice cream at Ghirardelli since this year's holiday season has begun.  And I think it was someone else on Mousewait (or is it Mouse Wait?) who claimed to have seen it at Ghirardelli a couple of weeks ago.  Supposedly it is something that Ghirardelli has in stock but it is not on the menu.

Something told me that it was too good to be true and that the ice cream is not there -- if it was there when the other DIS'ers reported eating it, it probably sold out quickly (because there is no peppermint ice cream at the usual places it would be, such as Clarabelle's and Gibson Girl).  It was at the BBQ at one point -- served with the brownie dessert -- so maybe it's still there.

Rats!  Supposedly it is all the fault of Dreyer's for not sending the correct size carton that is needed at Gibson Girl and Clarabelle's.  Somehow they managed to get it together and send it to DLR for the Christmas in July Limited Time Magic week, but not now!


----------



## Gisele

Why would there be a sizing issue this year, when there had not been before?


----------



## Sherry E

Gisele said:


> Why would there be a sizing issue this year, when there had not been before?



*Gisele --*

Your guess is as good as mine!  I have no clue.  All I know is that a Clarabelle's CM told me that people had already been coming in and asking for the ice cream (and this was on 11/15), and he had expected that they'd get it in this year but didn't...because Dreyer's wouldn't send them the size they needed (in cartons/packages/containers).  Dreyer's sends them the size they need in other flavors, but wouldn't do it for that flavor all of a sudden.  He said he wrote a "strongly worded letter" to Dreyer's to complain about it, and suggested I do so as well.

So when the reports of peppermint ice cream sightings at Ghirardelli popped up, my first thought was that it couldn't be the same ice cream as what Gibson Girl and Clarabelle's usually have.  And then I wondered if Dreyer's made an agreement to only send the ice cream to Ghirardelli in DLR this year, and not any of the other ice cream shops.  And then I figured it would sell out at Ghirardelli before anyone had a chance to see it.  

But... others have seen/eaten the ice cream at the BBQ!  This begs the question, why send the ice cream (in the "right size") to the BBQ and not to the actual ice cream shops at DLR?  There must be a method to the Dreyer's madness, but I don't know what it is!

It's all one big peppermint-flavored mystery!


----------



## Gisele

I'd say! 
Hm...not that I carry any ice cream clout, but maybe if I can obtain the right lines of communication, I will actually be able to ask someone at Dryers, that knows the answer and hopefully will be able to supply all the sources at DLR soon with the correct specifications. 
One would think that what appears to be a simple subject, would not turn into some kind of peppermint flavored conspiracy.


----------



## u2pixi

Finally it's my last day in work today! I have loved seeing all the pics from this year coming in- thanks again to everyone for helping me through the last few weeks!
Thank you again Sherry for your time on the thread- I would have missed out on so much stuff without you! 

Amy


----------



## ksromack

DisneyJamieCA said:


> Here is a picture of the mug - they are the plastic travel size. Mickey & Minnie are on the other side.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is the pin they gave us, and the name button they gave us at the beginning. Even made one for my 2 yr old to wear for the tour, with her name!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As a make up from the DLH for a small snafu on check in day, we ate at Goofy's Kitchen last night on them. We had a late reservation (8:10pm), which I was worried about, but ended up being the time I want to dine there all the time! The best character interaction we've ever had, hands down. Alice, Chip, Dale, Pluto, Minnie, Mad Hatter and of course Goofy. They all stopped by multiple times, Goofy danced around the Christmas tree with my kids (in the lobby) and when my son fell down in excitement, Alice joined him on the floor, which is where my kids spent the next 10 minutes with her playing games. Also got some pictures of Alice & Mad Hatter together and they had fun banter with each other. Our last experience at Goofy's last year left me questioning doing it again, and had it not been for the hotel giving it to us, we wouldn't have and now it's a must do!



I love that mug.....I'm so glad I booked the tour.  The pin, the mug, the seats, the treats, it's worth it to me!  

We are planning a GK breakfast for next tuesday morning.  It's a 7am reservation with an 8am EMH at DLR.  It's also a candy cane day at Candy Palace.  Does anyone know if they will allow you to line up for candy canes on an EMH?  If they do then I would expect no one getting in at regular park opening would stand a chance getting a candy cane!  I have a few more options getting them but I would feel better if I got them early in the trip so I could stop stressing over it!  Do they pass out armbands right away or wait until a certain time?



Sherry E said:


> Since you will be there on 12/8 I am trying to meet whoever I can at one time, so if it turns out to be you and Kathy for a few minutes, that's cool.  I need to do it earlier rather than later because I might be tied up with something else in the late morning/early afternoon.
> 
> So I vote for a quick morning meet -- long enough to get a nice photo at one of the PhotoPass spots -- in... California Adventure.  We can meet by the giant tree on BVS, or by the Season's Speedings sign in Cars Land... somewhere.  If it is possible to meet up again later that day, we'll cross that bridge when we get to it but for now, morning is good.



I'm bringing my laptop so I'll be checking this thread to see if a time and place has been decided for a meet up. That sunday is a 7am EMH for DCA so if we're in parks, that's probably where we'll be although by that point I'm sure I'll have ridden RSR a few times at least....so I can be anywhere we decide!



KCmike said:


> While not Christmas per say I have to mention that if you don't visit very often to make sure and see "Mickey and the Magical Map" at Disneyland.  It is an amazing stage show.  Check the calendar and times guide to make sure you see it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickey and the Magical Map by KC MikeD, on Flickr



Amazing shot....and that Carsland night time photo......wow!  I made hubby watch Cars this evening.  He hadn't seen it in a while and I knew he'd appreciate Carsland even more if he would familiarize himself with the movie.



DisneyJamieCA said:


> Also, it's hard to see in the picture but the pin given at the end does have 2013 on it.



I love this pin!  I need to find my lanyard.  I have no clue where I put that after last year's trip.    It would be a pity to have to buy a new one.  

Hey, I'm going to be in Anaheim this time tomorrow!  I have a hug lump in my throat.  I mean, I teared up at the end of Cars for goodness sake.


----------



## tksbaskets

DisneyJamieCA said:


> To answer a few questions -
> 
> The marsh mellow treats were given to us as part of the tour, over at Trolley Treats in DCA, so yes our tour went over there almost right away. I would love to say we took pictures of the treat, but my kids ate both that and the cookie at the end of the tour before I could! (Gave mine to my 2 year old)
> 
> Here is a picture of the mug - they are the plastic travel size. Mickey & Minnie are on the other side.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is the pin they gave us, and the name button they gave us at the beginning. Even made one for my 2 yr old to wear for the tour, with her name!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As for character meals, we did Ariel's Grotto for a late lunch a few days ago. While the food was great and we did see all the princesses - it is seamless, I'm not sure we'll do it again. Just not enough interaction for my liking.
> 
> As a make up from the DLH for a small snafu on check in day, we ate at Goofy's Kitchen last night on them. We had a late reservation (8:10pm), which I was worried about, but ended up being the time I want to dine there all the time! The best character interaction we've ever had, hands down. Alice, Chip, Dale, Pluto, Minnie, Mad Hatter and of course Goofy. They all stopped by multiple times, Goofy danced around the Christmas tree with my kids (in the lobby) and when my son fell down in excitement, Alice joined him on the floor, which is where my kids spent the next 10 minutes with her playing games. Also got some pictures of Alice & Mad Hatter together and they had fun banter with each other. Our last experience at Goofy's last year left me questioning doing it again, and had it not been for the hotel giving it to us, we wouldn't have and now it's a must do!
> 
> Time for me to get ready so we can make EMH - Happy Thanksgiving everybody!
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, double post.
> 
> But I will add our Tour Guide was Austin and he was amazing, so if you get him, you're lucky!



WOW the tour swag is really nice this year.  We've done the tour twice and our 'button' was a cardstock 'ornament'.  I think it's great that you got an actual button.  FUN that the tour now includes DCA as well.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## pixiepowers

Probably a silly question, but is the mug only for participants in the tour or would I be able to purchase one?


----------



## dreamseeker9

I hope everyone had a wonderful Thanksgiving. I had an easy flight from NYC to LAX, then had a really nice Thanksgiving with my brother and friends.

It's raining today, but it looks to be sunny and in the 70s the next few days - yay! I think we are going to go to DLR on Tuesday, hoping that the clouds and cooler temps will lessen the crowds even more. And what a great last day that will be before I have to go back to NYC!

Also, my brother surprised me - he is a member of the WGA, and he was invited to a screening of "Saving Mr. Banks". So we are going tonight, and the theater is the Main Theater at the Walt Disney Studios in Burbank! I am soooo excited!


----------



## Sherry E

dreamseeker9 said:


> I hope everyone had a wonderful Thanksgiving. I had an easy flight from NYC to LAX, then had a really nice Thanksgiving with my brother and friends.
> 
> It's raining today, but it looks to be sunny and in the 70s the next few days - yay! I think we are going to go to DLR on Tuesday, hoping that the clouds and cooler temps will lessen the crowds even more. And what a great last day that will be before I have to go back to NYC!
> 
> Also, my brother surprised me - he is a member of the WGA, and he was invited to a screening of "Saving Mr. Banks". So we are going tonight, and the theater is the Main Theater at the Walt Disney Studios in Burbank! I am soooo excited!



*dreamseeker9 -*

Have a nice time at the movie!

As for DLR on Tuesday -- I hope Tuesday is not crowded.  Cooler weather on its own doesn't scare anyone away.  I've run around DLR at night when it's been in the 30s and 40s and there were plenty of people everywhere.  Clouds on their own won't scare anyone away.  Only if there is an actual chance of rain along with the clouds -- a good chance of rain -- will people get scared away.

I have noticed a definite increase in crowds on Tuesdays in both the first and second weeks of December -- in other words, Tuesdays were more crowded than Mondays.  Things could always change from year to year and the crowd dynamic could shift, but I think that maybe some folks will arrive on Tuesday for trips that last until Friday (like, perhaps, the people who want to get out of DLR before the Candlelight Ceremony weekend hits).  Mondays -- especially right after Thanksgiving weekend ends -- are good because a lot of people have just gone home, but/U] a lot of folks have not arrived yet, I suppose.

In any case, you'll have a good time -- but if it turns out to be more crowded on Tuesday than you were hoping for, don't say I didn't warn you!

Be sure to peek in the window displays while strolling along Main Street:


----------



## tksbaskets

pixiepowers said:


> Probably a silly question, but is the mug only for participants in the tour or would I be able to purchase one?



In my experience the mug was available throughout the parks for everyone to purchase.  The pin and button were exclusive to the tour. 

TK


----------



## mom2rtk

I just wanted to share my excitement......

My red sequin ears I ordered from the UK arrived today just in time for our trip next week!  Now my daughter and I can match in our red and green ears!


----------



## momtothreeinfinity

I'm so glad you got your ears.  When you posted your initial desire for that pair, I 'googled' it right away to see if I could help, and dropped in my local Disney Store to see if they had any in stock - I luv it when a plan comes together 

On another note,  for those of us who are staying on property, are there any Christmas Day experienced travelers who've stayed on property before?  What is Christmas morning like at the GCH, DLR or PPH?  Is it quiet, festive, same old, same old?  Just wanting to get a handle on the overall atmostphere.  Are the CM's disappointed that they have to work that day rather than being with their loved ones?


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

pixiepowers said:
			
		

> Probably a silly question, but is the mug only for participants in the tour or would I be able to purchase one?



The mugs are at all the coffee stands and are available to purchase. We also got them today on the Discover the Magic Tour  (which was awesome, BTW)


----------



## pixiepowers

Thank you tksbaskets and DisneyJamieCA - that was the news I was hoping for.  I'm packing an extra bag for all the stuff I'll be bringing back from DL this Christmas - thank goodness I am flying Jet Blue!


----------



## Sherry E

I forgot to say earlier...

*Amy --* Thank you for the kind words!  I'm so glad this thread has been helpful to you.  Please come back and let us know how the trip went when you return.

*Janet --* I'm glad you got the ears in time!

​


momtothreeinfinity said:


> I'm so glad you got your ears.  When you posted your initial desire for that pair, I 'googled' it right away to see if I could help, and dropped in my local Disney Store to see if they had any in stock - I luv it when a plan comes together
> 
> On another note,  for those of us who are staying on property, are there any Christmas Day experienced travelers who've stayed on property before?  What is Christmas morning like at the GCH, DLR or PPH?  Is it quiet, festive, same old, same old?  Just wanting to get a handle on the overall atmostphere.  Are the CM's disappointed that they have to work that day rather than being with their loved ones?



*momtothreeinfinity --*

If you can remember and have time, when you get home from your trip will you come back to this thread and post a recap, much like what JediMasterNerd and Mickey&JoshNut posted for us here last year?  I will be curious to read a "Christmas 2013" recap.

I know that DIS'er *larina* has stayed onsite over Christmas before.  She would have some insight into the Christmas day hotel vibe.  *Mickey&JoshNut* stayed at the DLH last year, as reported here, and was there over Christmas, but I don't know if your specific questions about the overall hotel atmosphere and CM attitudes are answered.  I can't recall if *JediMasterNerd* stayed onsite for his Christmas visit.

Although I have not stayed onsite specifically over Christmas, I try to pay attention to the info people bring back because that is part of what I pass on to future travelers who ask questions.  I don't recall ever reading anything about CMs being less than enthusiastic or the hotels being anything less than festive.  The hotels are festive every day during this season, so I can't imagine the atmosphere being any less so on Christmas Eve or Day.  The GCH lobby is like a hub of hotel holiday festivity right around now -- and a rainy day like today probably drove a lot of folks into that lobby to enjoy beverages and snacks, as well as holiday music.  I find the GCH lobby environment to be fun and communal -- some people literally sit on the carpet to listen to the carolers when they come in to perform.  Everyone chats with everyone else.  Everyone is in a good mood and relaxed.  It's nice.

I would think it would be extra magical on Christmas day, but it could be open to interpretation!


----------



## momtothreeinfinity

Good evening Sherry E - I most definitely will file a trip report when we get back   I did read JediMasterNerd's and Mickey&JoshNut's reports (thanks as always for the links).  We are on property for 7 days, but we only have 5 day PH's, so I'm trying to decide which days NOT to go into the park.  I was wondering if on Christmas Day there was 'extra magic' at the hotel,  perhaps a reason to plan the 25th as an 'off' day.  I think we may take in Frozen at the AMC and go ice skating and have hot chocolate in DTD on Christmas Day.  Maybe we'll go tour the other two hotels that day...


----------



## czmom

mom2rtk said:


> I just wanted to share my excitement......
> 
> My red sequin ears I ordered from the UK arrived today just in time for our trip next week!  Now my daughter and I can match in our red and green ears!



Woo hoo!!!   Hope to run into you wearing them next week!


----------



## Sherry E

*Okay, I have questions for you!  

Now it is officially okay and acceptable to decorate for Christmas and play Christmas music (for those who were avoiding it up until Thanksgiving) without anyone thinking twice about it. 

So... for those who listen to Christmas music (and you will hear plenty of it around Disneyland Resort, played and sung in different styles, depending on the theme of the location), which songs are your favorites?  Which seasonal song is the first one that you listen to each year to get you in the Yuletide mood?  

Do you go for the jolly, up-tempo songs (Frosty the Snowman, Rudolph the Red-Nosed Reindeer, Winter Wonderland, Sleigh Ride, Jingle Bells, etc.)?

Do you lean more towards the classics such as Have Yourself a Merry Little Christmas, White Christmas, The Christmas Song, Silver Bells,  etc.?

Or, do you gravitate more towards non-secular songs such as The First Noel, O Holy Night, Angels We Have Heard on High, Silent Night, etc.?

Do you like some of the non-traditional songs such as Christmas (Baby Please Come Home), Do They Know It's Christmas, Santa Baby, Baby It's Cold Outside, etc.?



To be honest, I enjoy about 95% of most holiday-related songs, no matter what the holiday is that is being sung about (even things like Monster Mash, which is not really a Halloween song but can be used as a Halloween song in certain settings).  There are not many holiday songs I dislike.  However, I find that I am drawn to the songs that have the most beautiful melodies and/or that give me goosebumps and evoke some sort of emotion, so for me that includes Have Yourself a Merry Little Christmas, What Child Is This, O Holy Night, Silent Night (depending on who is singing it -- not all singers perform it well) and The First Noel.

I've also always loved Winter Wonderland, Christmas (Baby Please Come Home) as sung by U2 and Jingle Bell Rock!  I think that I Saw Mommy Kissing Santa Claus is pretty cute as well (especially the John Mellencamp version).*


​




momtothreeinfinity said:


> Good evening Sherry E - I most definitely will file a trip report when we get back   I did read JediMasterNerd's and Mickey&JoshNut's reports (thanks as always for the links).  We are on property for 7 days, but we only have 5 day PH's, so I'm trying to decide which days NOT to go into the park.  I was wondering if on Christmas Day there was 'extra magic' at the hotel,  perhaps a reason to plan the 25th as an 'off' day.  I think we may take in Frozen at the AMC and go ice skating and have hot chocolate in DTD on Christmas Day.  Maybe we'll go tour the other two hotels that day...



One thing I know for sure is that Santa disappears from the hotels after 12/24, so if you plan on getting in some quality "hotel Santa time" be sure to see him prior to 12/25.  

If you do opt for 12/25 as a non-park day, I think that seeing _Frozen_, ice skating and enjoying some hot chocolate sounds very festive for Christmas.  I think that Jazz Kitchen in DTD might have a special Christmas day menu (as they did for Thanksgiving), so that could be something interesting to try as far as food is concerned.

Hopefully *larina* will pop in and offer some insight on Christmas day hotel merriment.

One of these days I will get to the parks on Christmas because I want to see if the whole resort feels any more magical!


----------



## KCmike

Congrats to all of those who's trips are fast approaching!!

We just saw Frozen tonight.  With so many early great reviews I kept telling myself that it was going to just be "ok" even though my daughters were highly anticipating it for awhile now.  So my quick review....spoilers....I thought it was about on par with Tangled.  Not even close to Beauty and the Beast, Lil Mermaid, or any of the other Disney films in their 90's revival.  I even had to think back about movies like Brave for Pixar and decide whether if it was better than that.  I would say on par with Brave as well.  I also thought Olaf would bring the film down but I really liked his character.  Oh well just my two cents.  

Here is a picture from our tour of Carthay Circle we took one day:




Inside Carthay Circle by KC MikeD, on Flickr

Thanks again for the kind words.

And Sherry E -- I love all the Christmas music (from Springsteen to Crosby to Burl Ives) but if I had to pick just one song it would have to be O Holy Night.  That one always has a special place in my heart.


----------



## mom2rtk

momtothreeinfinity said:


> I'm so glad you got your ears.  When you posted your initial desire for that pair, I 'googled' it right away to see if I could help, and dropped in my local Disney Store to see if they had any in stock - I luv it when a plan comes together



What a sweetie. Thanks! 



Sherry E said:


> *Janet --* I'm glad you got the ears in time!
> 
> ​




Thanks Sherry!  



czmom said:


> Woo hoo!!!   Hope to run into you wearing them next week!



Thanks Wendy! Everyone BOLO for the mom and daughter with red and green ears!




Sherry E said:


> *Okay, I have questions for you!
> 
> Now it is officially okay and acceptable to decorate for Christmas and play Christmas music (for those who were avoiding it up until Thanksgiving) without anyone thinking twice about it.
> 
> So... for those who listen to Christmas music (and you will hear plenty of it around Disneyland Resort, played and sung in different styles, depending on the theme of the location), which songs are your favorites?  Which seasonal song is the first one that you listen to each year to get you in the Yuletide mood?
> 
> 
> This one is easy for me. Christmas is all about the tunes for me. 1) Bing Crosby's Christmas album. Silver Bells in particular and 2) Carpenters Christmas album. That album just IS Christmas.  I could listen to nothing but these 2 albums the entire season and be quite happy.
> 
> Do you go for the jolly, up-tempo songs (Frosty the Snowman, Rudolph the Red-Nosed Reindeer, Winter Wonderland, Sleigh Ride, Jingle Bells, etc.)?
> 
> Do you lean more towards the classics such as Have Yourself a Merry Little Christmas, White Christmas, The Christmas Song, Silver Bells,  etc.?
> 
> I LOVE Judy Garland's rendition of "Have Yourself a Merry Little Christmas" in "Meet Me in St. Louis"!
> 
> Or, do you gravitate more towards non-secular songs such as The First Noel, O Holy Night, Angels We Have Heard on High, Silent Night, etc.?
> 
> I love all the religious songs too, especially Silent Night. The Bing Crosby version is pretty awesome.
> 
> Do you like some of the non-traditional songs such as Christmas (Baby Please Come Home), Do They Know It's Christmas, Santa Baby, Baby It's Cold Outside, etc.?
> 
> How about "Grandma Got Run Over by a Reindeer"? And while not traditionally Christmas, I just bought the soundtrack from Frozen and am falling in love with some of the wintery songs on that one. I am uploading it to iTunes right now so I can add them to my phone for our trip.
> 
> 
> 
> I find that I am drawn to the songs that have the most beautiful melodies and/or that give me goosebumps and evoke some sort of emotion, so for me that includes Have Yourself a Merry Little Christmas, What Child Is This, O Holy Night, Silent Night (depending on who is singing it -- not all singers perform it well) and The First Noel.
> 
> 
> LOVE LOVE LOVE strong melodies. I especially love female vocalists, although I get that it's odd that my favorite is Bing!
> 
> I've also always loved Winter Wonderland, Christmas (Baby Please Come Home) as sung by U2 and Jingle Bell Rock!  I think that I Saw Mommy Kissing Santa Claus is pretty cute as well (especially the John Mellencamp version).*[/COLOR]
> 
> 
> *How about "Little Drummer Boy"? I've loved that one since childhood.*
> 
> ​


----------



## Priory

It's so random but 'Hey Santa' by Wilson Phillips has been stuck in my head for a week. I'm looking forward to riding Small World just to get it out!


----------



## mrsw94

Wow!  I go out of town for a day and miss 3 pages of posts! 

Sherry, I tend towards my favorite Christian Christmas Albums, and especially like that KLOVE (our only Christian radio station) has a Christmas option when you use their app, so we tend to listen to that around the house most of the time.

We leave two weeks from tomorrow!  I am excited and freaked out.  I have what feels like 50 different projects I want to finish before we leave, and not nearly enough time!  If I can get through the next week and get my kids to be at school (DD11 went to 1 & 1/2 classes Monday-that was it) I can finish my surprise projects!


----------



## dreeger

pixiepowers said:


> Probably a silly question, but is the mug only for participants in the tour or would I be able to purchase one?



You can purchase them. We got a few . Will post trip report tomorrow.


----------



## the_princess

Does any of you know anything about the Jim Shore event at the Disneyland Park on the 7 th?? I would love to get a piece signed by him but I 'm not sure if I want to wait in line for hours. How busy are these events normally??


----------



## egritz

Can anyone post/confirm the hours Santa is available for visits at the 3 hotels?

Also is he pretty much available all day (with breaks like the characters) inside DL & DCA?


----------



## twinky

I could listen to Christmas music nonstop from now until the new year!  My favorite albums/songs:

*Carpenters, Christmas Portrait (Love every song...This is my quintessential Christmas album, but especially The Christmas Waltz, Sleigh Ride, It's Christmas Time, The Christmas Song, Merry Christmas Darling, First Snowfall, Ave Maria):

*Christmas Gumbo (On Santa's Way Home, Got to Get You Under My Tree, The Day It Snows on Christmas, Stocking Full of Love, Papa St. Nick, Christmas Gumbo...really love this whole album)

*Harry Connick Jr: When My Heart Finds Christmas (When My Heart Finds Christmas, Santa Claus, O Holy Night, What Are You Doing New Year's Eve)

*A Charlie Brown Christmas (Christmastime is Here)

*Classic Cartoon Christmas (Welcome Christmas)

*Classic Cartoon Christmas, Too (Holidays, We Wish You a Hairy Chestwig)

*Mambo Santa Mambo (Rudolph, December Twenty 5, Winter Wonderland Cha Cha, Jingle Bells, Donde Esta Santa Claus)

*Ultra-Lounge: Christmas Cocktails, 1, 2, 3 (Christmas Is, The Man with the Bag, The Christmas Song, Warm December, The Merriest, I've Got My Love to Keep Me Warm/Jing-A-Ling, Snowfall/Snowfall Cha-Cha, Christmas Island, That's What I Want for Christmas, Have Yourself a Merry Little Christmas, Do You Believe in Santa Claus)

*Tchaikovsky: The Nutcracker

*Latino Christmas (Deck the Halls, Happy Christmas, O Come All Ye Faithful, Gloria)

*Jingle Bell Jazz (Blue Xmas, Deck Us All with Boston Charlie, The Christmas Song)

I hope everyone is enjoying the holiday season! We're in full swing now!








Sherry E said:


> *Okay, I have questions for you!
> 
> Now it is officially okay and acceptable to decorate for Christmas and play Christmas music (for those who were avoiding it up until Thanksgiving) without anyone thinking twice about it.
> 
> So... for those who listen to Christmas music (and you will hear plenty of it around Disneyland Resort, played and sung in different styles, depending on the theme of the location), which songs are your favorites?  Which seasonal song is the first one that you listen to each year to get you in the Yuletide mood?
> 
> Do you go for the jolly, up-tempo songs (Frosty the Snowman, Rudolph the Red-Nosed Reindeer, Winter Wonderland, Sleigh Ride, Jingle Bells, etc.)?
> 
> Do you lean more towards the classics such as Have Yourself a Merry Little Christmas, White Christmas, The Christmas Song, Silver Bells,  etc.?
> 
> Or, do you gravitate more towards non-secular songs such as The First Noel, O Holy Night, Angels We Have Heard on High, Silent Night, etc.?
> 
> Do you like some of the non-traditional songs such as Christmas (Baby Please Come Home), Do They Know It's Christmas, Santa Baby, Baby It's Cold Outside, etc.?
> 
> 
> 
> To be honest, I enjoy about 95% of most holiday-related songs, no matter what the holiday is that is being sung about (even things like Monster Mash, which is not really a Halloween song but can be used as a Halloween song in certain settings).  There are not many holiday songs I dislike.  However, I find that I am drawn to the songs that have the most beautiful melodies and/or that give me goosebumps and evoke some sort of emotion, so for me that includes Have Yourself a Merry Little Christmas, What Child Is This, O Holy Night, Silent Night (depending on who is singing it -- not all singers perform it well) and The First Noel.
> 
> I've also always loved Winter Wonderland, Christmas (Baby Please Come Home) as sung by U2 and Jingle Bell Rock!  I think that I Saw Mommy Kissing Santa Claus is pretty cute as well (especially the John Mellencamp version).*
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One thing I know for sure is that Santa disappears from the hotels after 12/24, so if you plan on getting in some quality "hotel Santa time" be sure to see him prior to 12/25.
> 
> If you do opt for 12/25 as a non-park day, I think that seeing _Frozen_, ice skating and enjoying some hot chocolate sounds very festive for Christmas.  I think that Jazz Kitchen in DTD might have a special Christmas day menu (as they did for Thanksgiving), so that could be something interesting to try as far as food is concerned.
> 
> Hopefully *larina* will pop in and offer some insight on Christmas day hotel merriment.
> 
> One of these days I will get to the parks on Christmas because I want to see if the whole resort feels any more magical!


----------



## Sherry E

I was trying to quote the posts about the Christmas/holiday songs, but once again this thread/board is doing something wacky and it's not working.  I only managed to quote egritz's post!




egritz said:


> Can anyone post/confirm the hours Santa is available for visits at the 3 hotels?
> 
> Also is he pretty much available all day (with breaks like the characters) inside DL & DCA?



*egritz --*

Hopefully someone will be able to do that for you before your trip begins, but I am guessing you may only end up with a partial list of Santa's hotel hours.  I would have absolutely taken photos of the Santa hotel schedules -- or at least written the schedules down -- if Santa had been at the hotels when I was there on 11/15.  I have absolutely no problem wandering around to all 3 hotels.

I have been wanting to see a picture of this year's PPH tree -- before my trip starts -- because it supposedly has different ornaments on it this year.  I have not seen one yet.  

In any case, if we don't get the full Santa schedule before your trip commences, I'm sure that this list of hours that Cheshirecatty posted for you (from 2012) is a pretty good guideline - http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=49835276&postcount=2014.  

The hours may all end up being exactly the same -- I know that Santa is always at the PPH in the morning in December, so I don't think there will be much of a change in the PPH schedule.

As for Santa at the JJJ and at Elias & Co., I am pretty sure he takes breaks throughout the day.  I still can't figure out why Santa sometimes ends up in the little cabin at the JJJ (even on non-rainy days) but other times he sits outside (which is where I've seen him).

Hopefully we will get more of the Santa scoop soon!


----------



## egritz

Sherry E said:


> In any case, if we don't get the full Santa schedule before your trip commences, I'm sure that this list of hours that Cheshirecatty posted for you (from 2012) is a pretty good guideline - http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=49835276&postcount=2014.
> 
> The hours may all end up being exactly the same -- I know that Santa is always at the PPH in the morning in December, so I don't think there will be much of a change in the PPH schedule.
> 
> As for Santa at the JJJ and at Elias & Co., I am pretty sure he takes breaks throughout the day.  I still can't figure out why Santa sometimes ends up in the little cabin at the JJJ (even on non-rainy days) but other times he sits outside (which is where I've seen him).
> 
> Hopefully we will get more of the Santa scoop soon!



Thanks Sherry, I do have that post with last year's info saved on my spreadsheet, was just updating things yesterday and realized we hadn't heard from anyone yet on if the times of day had changed. I hope it hasn't changed much since I have it planned out pretty perfectly (Pixar Parade & Buena Vista tree lighting then GC Santa then Storytellers for dinner one night & then Mickey Surf's Up for breakfast & PP Santa then off to Knott's one morning).


----------



## mindyandy420

Did I hear right? The day after Christmas Disneyland CA slows down? I heard its one of the busiest times of the year? I'm just preparing our 1st trip there. Anyone with experience the day after Christmas?

Thanks


----------



## Sherry E

*I just listened to Nat King Cole's version of "O Little Town of Bethlehem" and Ella Fitzgerald's version of "Rudolph the Red-Nosed Reindeer."  Now it's George Michael's "Last Christmas."  And Bob Seger's "Little Drummer Boy."

I've got the Hallmark Channel Countdown to Christmas (Mrs. Miracle) on TV in the background.  

I've got a cup of cocoa at my fingertips.  I may or may not have eaten some peppermint ice cream.  

I've peeked at the weather forecast for my trip and it looks like the evenings will be down to a crisp 36 or 37 degrees (yesssssss!!!!!!!!).  

I am in full holiday mode!  Bring it on!
*

Is anyone else excited for *Kathy (ksromack)* that she will be in Anaheim very shortly?  It seems like the planning has been in the works for ages.  This will be her first DLR visit and, of course, her first DLR holiday visit -- I am crossing my fingers that all goes well and that she has a great vacation!  I hope she ends up loving it!

And *czmom * is also headed to DLR!  And *Jamie* will be back home soon and can give us a full recap/report!

It's hard to grasp the fact that so many of our DIS'ers (who have been planning these holiday trips all year) are finally about to leave -- or have already been back from their trips for a while (such as *KCmike*)!

While I am thrilled to be in full holiday season mode (it's not like I wasn't already in full holiday season mode in my mind, but now it's actually acceptable to discuss it and I can say "Happy Holidays" to strangers on the street without receiving odd looks!)....where has the year gone?

​



mom2rtk said:


> This one is easy for me. Christmas is all about the tunes for me. 1) Bing Crosby's Christmas album. Silver Bells in particular and 2) Carpenters Christmas album. That album just IS Christmas.  I could listen to nothing but these 2 albums the entire season and be quite happy.
> 
> I LOVE Judy Garland's rendition of "Have Yourself a Merry Little Christmas" in "Meet Me in St. Louis"!
> 
> I love all the religious songs too, especially Silent Night. The Bing Crosby version is pretty awesome.
> 
> How about "Grandma Got Run Over by a Reindeer"? And while not traditionally Christmas, I just bought the soundtrack from Frozen and am falling in love with some of the wintery songs on that one. I am uploading it to iTunes right now so I can add them to my phone for our trip.
> 
> LOVE LOVE LOVE strong melodies. I especially love female vocalists, although I get that it's odd that my favorite is Bing!
> 
> How about "Little Drummer Boy"? I've loved that one since childhood.



*Janet --*

I've heard several people say throughout my life that Christmas wouldn't be Christmas for them without the Bing Crosby album, the Carpenters album...and the Johnny Mathis album!  Those are the must-haves for many to set that Yuletide mood.

I find that one album playing from start to finish is easier to deal with and it is also comforting, although I tend to like different versions of songs sung by different people so listening to a radio station that plays all holiday songs will give me more variety.  While there may be a certain version of "Silent Night" on someone's album, I may like it better when sung by a different artist.

I love the Judy Garland version of "Have Yourself a Merry Little Christmas."  I haven't heard many versions of that song that are better than that one, although I have heard a couple of good versions.  That is a song that can incite goosebumps and emotion when sung by the right person (much like "Silent Night").  Certain versions of it do absolutely nothing for me.  If you were to tell me that, for example, Justin Bieber did a version of "Have Yourself a Merry Little Christmas," I would be pretty sure that it would be something I could skip!

I like "Little Drummer Boy" a lot.  I also love the Rankin Bass clay puppet/stop-motion TV special of that same name!




Priory said:


> It's so random but 'Hey Santa' by Wilson Phillips has been stuck in my head for a week. I'm looking forward to riding Small World just to get it out!



*Priory --*

Now there is a song I haven't thought about for years!  I forgot that Wilson Phillips even did any holiday songs.

When you ride IASWH, you will then have "Deck the Halls" and "Jingle Bells" (or "Jingle Shells," as sung in the underwater scene with Ariel) stuck in your head!




mrsw94 said:


> Wow!  I go out of town for a day and miss 3 pages of posts!
> 
> Sherry, I tend towards my favorite Christian Christmas Albums, and especially like that KLOVE (our only Christian radio station) has a Christmas option when you use their app, so we tend to listen to that around the house most of the time.
> 
> We leave two weeks from tomorrow!  I am excited and freaked out.  I have what feels like 50 different projects I want to finish before we leave, and not nearly enough time!  If I can get through the next week and get my kids to be at school (DD11 went to 1 & 1/2 classes Monday-that was it) I can finish my surprise projects!



*mrsw94 --*

This thread has been moving quickly!

I think that most of us can relate to the feeling of being alternately excited and anxiety-filled about upcoming trips.  I am always completely stressed out in the week leading up to a trip, and although I don't plan it this way I end up packing at the last minute and not getting any sleep the night before I am supposed to leave.  A great way to start things off -- not getting any sleep and leaving the house at 5:15 a.m.!  All of the pre-departure stuff is a pain, but then once I'm there, have had a nap and settled in I'm fine.  Then I can fully relax and soak in all of the holiday splendor.

I suspect that a lot of what people feel before a trip involves guilt -- people wonder, "Should I be taking this trip," "Am I spending too much money," "Should I be going for so many days," etc.  Then there is also the "Am I forgetting something," "Did I overlook some important detail," "Will everyone else have a great time on the trip," etc.

I think your trip will be amazing and your kids will love it!

I am guessing your radio station plays a lot of the songs like "Hark the Herald Angels Sing," "We Three Kings," "O Holy Night," "It Came Upon a Midnight Clear," etc.?  I love all of those songs!  Even though I also love things like "Winter Wonderland" and "Let It Snow," the melodies of most of the faith-based songs are beautiful -- which is why I fell in love with the Candlelight Ceremony last year.  Beautiful melodies sung by wonderful choirs and soloists.




twinky said:


> I could listen to Christmas music nonstop from now until the new year!  My favorite albums/songs:
> 
> *Carpenters, Christmas Portrait (Love every song...This is my quintessential Christmas album, but especially The Christmas Waltz, Sleigh Ride, It's Christmas Time, The Christmas Song, Merry Christmas Darling, First Snowfall, Ave Maria):
> 
> *Christmas Gumbo (On Santa's Way Home, Got to Get You Under My Tree, The Day It Snows on Christmas, Stocking Full of Love, Papa St. Nick, Christmas Gumbo...really love this whole album)
> 
> *Harry Connick Jr: When My Heart Finds Christmas (When My Heart Finds Christmas, Santa Claus, O Holy Night, What Are You Doing New Year's Eve)
> 
> *A Charlie Brown Christmas (Christmastime is Here)
> 
> *Classic Cartoon Christmas (Welcome Christmas)
> 
> *Classic Cartoon Christmas, Too (Holidays, We Wish You a Hairy Chestwig)
> 
> *Mambo Santa Mambo (Rudolph, December Twenty 5, Winter Wonderland Cha Cha, Jingle Bells, Donde Esta Santa Claus)
> 
> *Ultra-Lounge: Christmas Cocktails, 1, 2, 3 (Christmas Is, The Man with the Bag, The Christmas Song, Warm December, The Merriest, I've Got My Love to Keep Me Warm/Jing-A-Ling, Snowfall/Snowfall Cha-Cha, Christmas Island, That's What I Want for Christmas, Have Yourself a Merry Little Christmas, Do You Believe in Santa Claus)
> 
> *Tchaikovsky: The Nutcracker
> 
> *Latino Christmas (Deck the Halls, Happy Christmas, O Come All Ye Faithful, Gloria)
> 
> *Jingle Bell Jazz (Blue Xmas, Deck Us All with Boston Charlie, The Christmas Song)
> 
> I hope everyone is enjoying the holiday season! We're in full swing now!



*twinky --*

Same here -- I could listen to these songs from now on through the New Year and am not ashamed to admit it!

You have a great variety of Christmas music that you listen to -- from all different styles of singers and genres!  I like that!

I just need to see some gorgeous lights and decorations around town (outside of DLR) and I can do that when I go out for a walk.  There is one street in my neighborhood that was more decked out than usual for Halloween this year, and I know those neighbors will come through with the festive lawn displays.



mindyandy420 said:


> Did I hear right? The day after Christmas Disneyland CA slows down? I heard its one of the busiest times of the year? I'm just preparing our 1st trip there. Anyone with experience the day after Christmas?
> 
> Thanks



*mindyandy420 --*

Welcome!  I moved your post from the December Check-In Thread (which is a thread for giving trip dates and hotels) to the Christmas/Holiday Season Superthread.

As a general rule, by most accounts the week between Christmas and New Year's is the busiest or the second busiest week of the entire year.  A lot of people go during that time because they are out of school and work (and armed with holiday gift money to spend).  Disneyland often reaches capacity on certain days during that week and stops letting people in for several hours.  This is not to say that it can't be managed -- a lot of people love being in the parks at that time -- but be prepared for it to be very crowded.

If it rains or if there is a good chance of rain that will keep crowds down.

See these reviews of December 2012 trips, which covered Christmas and beyond:

*JediMasterNerd's review/recap of a December 2012 trip* (_*including Christmas Eve and Christmas Day*_) - here and here

*Mickey&JoshNut's review/recap of a December 2012 trip* (_*including Christmas*_) - here


----------



## julieheyer

Less than a week until our trip !! Crazy! Decorating our house (putting up a fake tree for the first time-much harder than I thought!) then on to packing!!! Should be a quick week getting everything done!!

Weather changing daily.... Not gonna sweat it . It'll likely rain at least one of our days, and highs in the 60's is chilly for me (AZ is nice and warm now ) but I'll be in DISNEYLAND!!!! :Santa: at Christmas time!!

Hope all those there now are enjoying it!! Have fun!! Can't wait to join you!!


----------



## butterflymouse

Sherry E said:


> Okay, I have questions for you!
> 
> Now it is officially okay and acceptable to decorate for Christmas and play Christmas music (for those who were avoiding it up until Thanksgiving) without anyone thinking twice about it.
> 
> So... for those who listen to Christmas music (and you will hear plenty of it around Disneyland Resort, played and sung in different styles, depending on the theme of the location), which songs are your favorites?  Which seasonal song is the first one that you listen to each year to get you in the Yuletide mood?
> 
> Do you go for the jolly, up-tempo songs (Frosty the Snowman, Rudolph the Red-Nosed Reindeer, Winter Wonderland, Sleigh Ride, Jingle Bells, etc.)?
> 
> Do you lean more towards the classics such as Have Yourself a Merry Little Christmas, White Christmas, The Christmas Song, Silver Bells,  etc.?
> 
> Or, do you gravitate more towards non-secular songs such as The First Noel, O Holy Night, Angels We Have Heard on High, Silent Night, etc.?
> 
> Do you like some of the non-traditional songs such as Christmas (Baby Please Come Home), Do They Know It's Christmas, Santa Baby, Baby It's Cold Outside, etc.?
> 
> To be honest, I enjoy about 95% of most holiday-related songs, no matter what the holiday is that is being sung about (even things like Monster Mash, which is not really a Halloween song but can be used as a Halloween song in certain settings).  There are not many holiday songs I dislike.  However, I find that I am drawn to the songs that have the most beautiful melodies and/or that give me goosebumps and evoke some sort of emotion, so for me that includes Have Yourself a Merry Little Christmas, What Child Is This, O Holy Night, Silent Night (depending on who is singing it -- not all singers perform it well) and The First Noel.
> 
> I've also always loved Winter Wonderland, Christmas (Baby Please Come Home) as sung by U2 and Jingle Bell Rock!  I think that I Saw Mommy Kissing Santa Claus is pretty cute as well (especially the John Mellencamp version).



This is a tough question! I love all sorts of Christmas music! However, if I must choose, I lean more towards a mix of classics and non-secular carols. My absolute favorite carol is "Have Yourself a Merry Little Christmas" so you get what I mean! Also, my favorite singers at Christmas time are Bing Crosby, Nat King Cole, Josh Groban, and David Archuleta, and they all sing traditional songs.


----------



## Sherry E

julieheyer said:


> Less than a week until our trip !! Crazy! Decorating our house (putting up a fake tree for the first time-much harder than I thought!) then on to packing!!! Should be a quick week getting everything done!!
> 
> Weather changing daily.... Not gonna sweat it . It'll likely rain at least one of our days, and highs in the 60's is chilly for me (AZ is nice and warm now ) but I'll be in DISNEYLAND!!!! :Santa: at Christmas time!!
> 
> Hope all those there now are enjoying it!! Have fun!! Can't wait to join you!!



*Julie --*

I am not even going to seriously pay attention to the weather forecast in terms of worrying about rain until maybe 3 days before I leave.  Right now, too much can change.  I am hopeful, though, that the nighttime temperatures will drop down to a chilly 36 or 37 degrees, as predicted, because I love that!  That's what I want from my December weather!  I don't want beach weather for the holidays.  That is madness!  Of course, I have to be sure to have my coat, scarves and mittens ready for it but I will revel in it if it happens!

I think a lot of people expect that the fake trees will be easier to manage than the real trees, only to find out differently!  You'll be spared the random pine needles scattered on the floor, but those fake trees can be tough to set up.




butterflymouse said:


> This is a tough question! I love all sorts of Christmas music! However, if I must choose, I lean more towards a mix of classics and non-secular carols. My absolute favorite carol is "Have Yourself a Merry Little Christmas" so you get what I mean! Also, my favorite singers at Christmas time are Bing Crosby, Nat King Cole, Josh Groban, and David Archuleta, and they all sing traditional songs.



*butterflymouse --*

All good choices!

I must have heard 3 different versions of "Have Yourself a Merry Little Christmas" in just the last 2 hours (on the same station)!  The most recent one was from Katharine McPhee.  

Speaking of former _American Idol_ contestants, I don't think I've heard David Archuleta's Christmas music.  I just remember him on _Idol_ in the David vs. David finale!  

I am curious about the new Kelly Clarkson Christmas album.  I haven't seen which songs are on it.  She has such a powerful voice, and I imagine that if she is singing certain songs she could really do a great job.

As for Josh Groban -- his version of "O Holy Night" was on right before Katharine McPhee!  That's the perfect song for his voice, really, because it has to climb into an upper register that many folks cannot hit.  Goosebump-inducing vocals!


----------



## kmedina

I have always loved Christmas music from classic to contemporary. My favorite is The Christmas Song.  The Bing Crosby greatest hits album was a favorite if mine when I was a kid. During my teenage years, I adored the 98 Degress Album. Josh Groban's is a staple each Christmas here too. 

I love the mini tress. We put them up in the boys' rooms last night.


----------



## PHXscuba

Sherry E said:


> *Okay, I have questions for you!
> 
> Now it is officially okay and acceptable to decorate for Christmas and play Christmas music (for those who were avoiding it up until Thanksgiving) without anyone thinking twice about it.
> 
> So... for those who listen to Christmas music (and you will hear plenty of it around Disneyland Resort, played and sung in different styles, depending on the theme of the location), which songs are your favorites?  Which seasonal song is the first one that you listen to each year to get you in the Yuletide mood?
> 
> Do you go for the jolly, up-tempo songs (Frosty the Snowman, Rudolph the Red-Nosed Reindeer, Winter Wonderland, Sleigh Ride, Jingle Bells, etc.)?
> 
> Do you lean more towards the classics such as Have Yourself a Merry Little Christmas, White Christmas, The Christmas Song, Silver Bells,  etc.?
> 
> Or, do you gravitate more towards non-secular songs such as The First Noel, O Holy Night, Angels We Have Heard on High, Silent Night, etc.?
> 
> Do you like some of the non-traditional songs such as Christmas (Baby Please Come Home), Do They Know It's Christmas, Santa Baby, Baby It's Cold Outside, etc.?
> 
> 
> 
> To be honest, I enjoy about 95% of most holiday-related songs, no matter what the holiday is that is being sung about (even things like Monster Mash, which is not really a Halloween song but can be used as a Halloween song in certain settings).  There are not many holiday songs I dislike.  However, I find that I am drawn to the songs that have the most beautiful melodies and/or that give me goosebumps and evoke some sort of emotion, so for me that includes Have Yourself a Merry Little Christmas, What Child Is This, O Holy Night, Silent Night (depending on who is singing it -- not all singers perform it well) and The First Noel.
> 
> I've also always loved Winter Wonderland, Christmas (Baby Please Come Home) as sung by U2 and Jingle Bell Rock!  I think that I Saw Mommy Kissing Santa Claus is pretty cute as well (especially the John Mellencamp version).*



I am all over the map on my holiday songs. I love the Mariah Carey "All I Want For Christmas Is You" when I want upbeat. I love the classic instrumental "Sleigh Ride" because it remind me of marching down Main Street playing it with my high school band. "O Holy Night" is probably my favorite spiritual Christmas song. Gives me such peace when I hear it. And the entire Nutcracker Suite. And Handel's Messiah ... and ... and ... so on.

The local radio station has been playing Christmas music for at least two weeks. I don't love their song selection -- very bland -- so I don't listen to it a lot, even now.

I got out my Mickey hot chocolate mug that I got on the Holiday Tour and it made me very happy. Only 10 days until I get to go to DLR again!

PHXscuba


----------



## princessmiki

We have less than 24 hours before we leave New Zealand. We are leaving our house at 2am to fly to Australia, then on to San Fran, Vegas then we hitting disneyland on the 13th.... Too excited to think. We will Have a New Zealand christmas stocking hanging off the back of our day pack... If you see us come and say HI!


----------



## the_princess

I can't believe that we are leaving tomorrow! I want to thank each and everyone who helped with the planning of this trip, who answered questions and posted pics to get us in the mood! Thank you so much!!! It's evening here now and we have to get up in 6 hours to catch a flight to Paris and then to LA. We will arrive at 2 pm local time after 16 hours of travel, but we will be in Disneyland, so it will be perfectly fine!


----------



## ToodlesRN

Yesterday was the first day of the candy cane sales, did anyone score one? 

I'm getting excited about getting a candy cane, I don't know why but I am!! I love Disney every time we go I learn of something new, go on a ride or restaurant we never ate at 23 years later!!!


----------



## RaglanRoad

My brother and sister-in-law were able to get one of the first candy canes from Disneyland.


----------



## KCmike

Golden Horseshoe Christmas by KC MikeD, on Flickr


----------



## momtothreeinfinity

Absolutely stunning shot KCmike!


----------



## Phoenixrising

I'm back from my trip, and here are my thoughts....

First off the first 3 days (Sunday, Monday, and Tues), the crowds were insane. I was expecting heavy crowds, but not that bad. I did manage to find ways to work around the crowds, and by getting to the parks at park opening I was able to accomplish alot. 

I did got to Knotts Berry Farm on Nov 25th and had a great time there. The park was fully decorated for Christmas, and found the park empty until it started getting busy around noon. I didn't go to any of the shows, as they started later in the afternoon. I was also in ride chicken mode at that time, and didn't find my inner adrenaline addict until later in the day at the RSR ride. However I found the park to be squeaky clean, the staff friendly, and helpful, and can reccommend this park to anyone who is a ride addict. The rides looked amazing, it's too bad I conquered my fear of wild rides later in my trip.

I did really enjoy Carsland, and all the tiny details of it. I loved the masks NOS, and took many pics of them. I also enjoyed all the shows that were on all over both parks. The characters were out in force, and there was tons of opportunities to have your pics taken with different characters. As always the lines for the characters were long, but moved quickly.

I did have some of the seasonal treats. I loved the christmas log, but was unimpressed with the pumpkin pie hot chocolate, which didn't have enough spice for my liking. However the pumpkin spice cupcake at EOS was outstanding, and ate at EOS a couple of times on my trip. I did have the holiday turkey sandwich, and loved it. The chicken ceasar was also very good there. Found it was good value for the quantity and quality of what you get at EOS.

I finally conquered my fear of wild rides, and flying, and had a ball using the single rider lines on Matterhorn and California Screamin. DH is thrilled with me willing to do the more wilder rides now that I'm willing to do them without worrying about how my back is going to handle them (it was fine on all the more jerky rides I went on). It was freeing knowing that I had the choice to go on these kinds of rides if I felt like it, rather than being affraid of them. 

I found the crowds on Nov 27th and Nov 28th to still be heavy, but lighter and more manageable than earlier in the week. They were still heavy but not as bad, and found I could to alot more rides and pic taking in the morning, until the crowds started to build around 10:30am and beyond. 

I didn't encounter Jamie at the Blue Bayou on Nov 28th, as I arrived 10mins early there, and was seated immediately. I had the mint juliep and had mixed feelings about it, as it was my first time having it. I started to enjoy it more once I got used to the flavour of it. I had the gumbo to start, and it was excellent, the spice didn't overwhelm the other flavours in the gumbo. I had the Thanksgiving dinner, and it was outstanding. I was able to get a waterfront table, which I really enjoyed. The Blue Bayou was overbooked, and they were turning people away constantly from park opening. I really enjoyed my meal there, and was the best meal of the trip.

There was entertainment everywhere I looked. The bell ringers in CA were amazing, and there was entertainment all over the parks on a regular basis. I was fortunate to see the parades in both CA and DL. I also caught the lighting of IASW, and the lighting of the tree in CA. The IASW is visually stunning, as is it lighted at night. I also enjoyed both parades, and all the entertainment I encountered on my travels. 

A quick review of BWPPI where I stayed. I had a room just past the pool, but found it to be very quiet. I found my room to be very quiet, especially from the outside noise, which includes the fireworks, which I barely heard at all, which says something about how sound proof their rooms are. The staff kept the room immaculate, and they have a guard at their front gate montioring their parking lot, which I found to be very impressive. Overall, other than the WIFI being non existant (no surprise there), I found it to be good value, and really enjoyed my stay there. Their free brekki is above Captain Kidds, but is run by the hotel. I found the basics, such as the usual cereals, toast, bagels, but they also had hot waffles, eggs, hashbrowns, and alternating sauage with ham, so it was a pretty decent breakfast for being included in the cost of the reservation. Found the staff to be helpful, pleasant, and won't hesitate to stay there again in the future.


----------



## ksromack

dreamseeker9 said:


> Also, my brother surprised me - he is a member of the WGA, and he was invited to a screening of "Saving Mr. Banks". So we are going tonight, and the theater is the Main Theater at the Walt Disney Studios in Burbank! I am soooo excited!



Lucky!  Oh so lucky!  I wish it was showing at the AMC at DTD....we walked through there last night and at parks closing DTD was fairly crowded!



mom2rtk said:


> I just wanted to share my excitement......
> 
> My red sequin ears I ordered from the UK arrived today just in time for our trip next week!  Now my daughter and I can match in our red and green ears!



Yeah!  



Sherry E said:


> So... for those who listen to Christmas music (and you will hear plenty of it around Disneyland Resort, played and sung in different styles, depending on the theme of the location), which songs are your favorites?  Which seasonal song is the first one that you listen to each year to get you in the Yuletide mood?
> Or, do you gravitate more towards non-secular songs such as _The First Noel_, _O Holy Night_, _Angels We Have Heard on High_, _Silent Night_, etc.



My all time favorite Christmas song is Mary Did You Know, with Winona Judd and Kenny  Rogers.  Bawl my eyes out everytime I hear it.....as a matter of fact, I'm tearing up just typing this now.    Second favorite is O Holy Night.  Love Bing but I think Carrie Underwood's version has become my favorite version of that song.  Love Mercy Me's Christmas album and Third Day's as well.  Love love love any of the Mannheim Steamroller or Transiberian Orchestra Christmas music.  I love all the classics too.....but seem to gravitate towards the one's I mentioned.  One of our highlights of last year's trip to Orlando was seeing Mannheim Steamroller at Universal Studios.  



the_princess said:


> Does any of you know anything about the Jim Shore event at the Disneyland Park on the 7 th?? I would love to get a piece signed by him but I 'm not sure if I want to wait in line for hours. How busy are these events normally??



I am very very interested in this!  Can you pm me if you learn anything about this?  I have the Jim Shore nativity set and would love to add a piece to my collection.....having it signed would be icing on the cake!  This is the first mention of this that I've seen!



Sherry E said:


> Hopefully someone will be able to do that for you before your trip begins, but I am guessing you may only end up with a partial list of Santa's hotel hours.  I would have absolutely taken photos of the Santa hotel schedules -- or at least written the schedules down -- if Santa had been at the hotels when I was there on 11/15.  I have absolutely no problem wandering around to all 3 hotels.
> 
> I have been wanting to see a picture of this year's PPH tree -- before my trip starts -- because it supposedly has different ornaments on it this year.  I have not seen one yet.




 
I did not get any close ups of the PPH tree.  This was at midnight and I wanted to try and get our APs a day early so we could utilize the discounts today at DTD....but they couldn't find the AP on our account...which is really strange to me.  Anyway, today we went by Grand Californian and their santa hours are 4:30-10pm daily according the CM there today.


----------



## egritz

Phoenixrising said:


> I did got to Knotts Berry Farm on Nov 25th and had a great time there. The park was fully decorated for Christmas, and found the park empty until it started getting busy around noon. I didn't go to any of the shows, as they started later in the afternoon. I was also in ride chicken mode at that time, and didn't find my inner adrenaline addict until later in the day at the RSR ride. However I found the park to be squeaky clean, the staff friendly, and helpful, and can reccommend this park to anyone who is a ride addict. The rides looked amazing, it's too by I conquered my fear of wild rides later in my trip.



Thanks for the report back for Knott's.  After not being so excited about going there (my Dad's 1 request for this trip) I find myself looking forward to visiting Knott's.


----------



## ksromack

Sherry E said:


> Is anyone else excited for *Kathy (ksromack)* that she will be in Anaheim very shortly?  It seems like the planning has been in the works for ages.  This will be her first DLR visit and, of course, her first DLR holiday visit -- I am crossing my fingers that all goes well and that she has a great vacation!  I hope she ends up loving it!



Oh, she already is and she isn't even in the parks yet!  Went to Trader Sams last night and had a very strong drink ::hiccup:: and lettuce wrap/flatbread.  Today we went to ESPN zone to eat lunch with my sister in law (who was supposed to have been in Phoenix this weekend but didn't make it)......grabbed some beignets at Jazz Kitchen Express and we're eating them in our room at HoJos while watching the Auburn/Alabama game (we need Alabama to lose so my Tigers don't have to play them in the SEC championship game).  Thinking about going to Mimi's for dinner....has anyone gone there?  Reviews?  Early morning tomorrow to make the move over to PPH!



Phoenixrising said:


> I did have some of the seasonal treats. I loved the christmas log, but was unimpressed with the pumpkin pie hot chocolate, which didn't have enough spice for my liking. However the pumpkin spice cupcake at EOS was outstanding, and ate at EOS a couple of times on my trip. I did have the holiday turkey sandwich, and loved it. The chicken ceasar was also very good there. Found it was good value for the quantity and quality of what you get at EOS.
> 
> I finally conquered my fear of wild rides, and flying, and had a ball using the single rider lines on Matterhorn and California Screamin. DH is thrilled with me willing to do the more wilder rides now that I'm willing to do them without worrying about how my back is going to handle them (it was fine on all the more jerky rides I went on). It was freeing knowing that I had the choice to go on these kinds of rides if I felt like it, rather than being affraid of them.
> 
> I didn't encounter Jamie at the Blue Bayou on Nov 28th, as I arrived 10mins early there, and was seated immediately. I had the mint juliep and had mixed feelings about it, as it was my first time having it. I started to enjoy it more once I got used to the flavour of it. I had the gumbo to start, and it was excellent, the spice didn't overwhelm the other flavours in the gumbo. I had the Thanksgiving dinner, and it was outstanding. I was able to get a waterfront table, which I really enjoyed. The Blue Bayou was overbooked, and they were turning people away constantly from park opening. I really enjoyed my meal there, and was the best meal of the trip.


I'm glad to hear you handled the rides ok.  My hubby had neck fusion 2 years ago and I'm always worried about his neck on the jerky rides.  There are some things at Cedar Point he just can't ride anymore.  

Looking forward to seasonal treats and will stay away from the pumpkin pie hot chocolate.  Cupcakes, on the other hand....... 

We are really looking forward to Blue Bayou.  I booked us at opening so hopefully it won't be difficult to get a water table.  I'm allergic to shellfish....the gumbo doesn't have any shrimp in it, does it?


----------



## Phoenixrising

I had fun annoying the owner of the Geode shop at Knott's. I did end up purchasing geodes for myself, and my son, and they were amazing. Fortunately he could take it as good as he could give it, so it made the whole geode purchase alot more fun. He was very informative about the geodes and the fossils. Knott's, while I found to be very intimidating (this was me in ride chicken mode) at first, I really enjoyed my time there. I hope to go there when we eventually head back to DL in the future, and ride the wild rides with the rest of the family, who are wild ride addicts. 

The Blue Bayou, I was really glad I made decision to eat there. I found the ambiance to be amazing, and the food was outstanding. The service was excellent, and really enjoyed my meal there. I would ask the server if the gumbo has shellfish before ordering it, as they seem to be very knowledgeable. 

The pumpkin hot chocolate didn't have enough spice/pumpkin flavouring in it to the point where the flavours were confusing to me. I've got really good taste buds, so this is why. To me it didn't taste like either like pumpkin pie or hot chocolate, but somewhere in the middle. It comes down to a matter of personal taste in this case.

Rumor about the peppermint ice cream. I was bugging the CM at Clarabelle's on Nov 28th about the lack of peppermint ice cream in the parks. I was told that they couldn't get the large tubs of it from Dreyer's. I was given the impression that they were still trying to get it in for Dec, so there is a slim possibiltiy it still may show up sometime next month. I did have the peppermint waffle cone, and enjoyed it with some of the almond mocha ice cream.


----------



## ksromack

This is what I found out about the Jim Shore sightings at DLR:


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

Sitting at LAX waiting for our flight home 

We had an amazing trip and have already planned a trip back for next Nov, using our newly upgraded APs!

I'm sad we didn't see Phoenix at BB - we were also there early and after some sweet talking were seated at a waterside table before our ressie. We were a table of 7 seated dead center of that row. I want to say we were the 3rd or 4th table sat of the day. And we also experienced tons of people being turned away.

I will update with a more in depth report tomorrow.


----------



## mrsw94

Sherry E said:


> This thread has been moving quickly!
> 
> I think that most of us can relate to the feeling of being alternately excited and anxiety-filled about upcoming trips.  I am always completely stressed out in the week leading up to a trip, and although I don't plan it this way I end up packing at the last minute and not getting any sleep the night before I am supposed to leave.  A great way to start things off -- not getting any sleep and leaving the house at 5:15 a.m.!  All of the pre-departure stuff is a pain, but then once I'm there, have had a nap and settled in I'm fine.  Then I can fully relax and soak in all of the holiday splendor.
> 
> I suspect that a lot of what people feel before a trip involves guilt -- people wonder, "Should I be taking this trip," "Am I spending too much money," "Should I be going for so many days," etc.  Then there is also the "Am I forgetting something," "Did I overlook some important detail," "Will everyone else have a great time on the trip," etc.
> 
> I think your trip will be amazing and your kids will love it!
> 
> I am guessing your radio station plays a lot of the songs like "Hark the Herald Angels Sing," "We Three Kings," "O Holy Night," "It Came Upon a Midnight Clear," etc.?  I love all of those songs!  Even though I also love things like "Winter Wonderland" and "Let It Snow," the melodies of most of the faith-based songs are beautiful -- which is why I fell in love with the Candlelight Ceremony last year.  Beautiful melodies sung by wonderful choirs and soloists.
> 
> 
> *Mickey&JoshNut's review/recap of a December 2012 trip* (_*including Christmas*_) - here




Yep, those are the songs!  Love them!  I also love a good version of Rudolph and Jingle Bells! 

Nice to know I'm not the only one who has the "Holy Cow we're spending all this money" thoughts.  I gotta say, I could have strangled our pastor the last few weeks with the being good stewards of our money sermons!   Well, it's already paid for, so too late! Hopefully it will be an AMAZING trip and worth every penny!


----------



## ksromack

mrsw94 said:


> Nice to know I'm not the only one who has the "Holy Cow we're spending all this money" thoughts.  I gotta say, I could have strangled our pastor the last few weeks with the being good stewards of our money sermons!   Well, it's already paid for, so too late! Hopefully it will be an AMAZING trip and worth every penny!



Yes!  And I'm sure he's looking directly at ME!  Of course, i go to a mega church of several 1000 people......I know he isn't looking directly at me...._or is he?  _


----------



## stubby

I am sure both of my questions have been answered in this thread numerous times but, well look at this thread. Anyway,

 I am wondering about the snow in the park.  I know after fireworks I think I read it snows in front of the castle, IASW and New Orleans square...is this correct?  I am wanting to try and let my desert dwellers at least kind of see what snow would look like.  

My second ? is about snow on the way there.  We take 40/15S to 60 to 57.  I know there are some mountains in there somewhere.  Do I need to worry about snow?  I have driven in snow and ice but it has been almost 10 years so I am a bit worried.  If there is snow do the roads tell you another way to go around?  I know we went to SF in Feb a few years ago and our way home was snowed closed and we had to find another way on our own.


----------



## aidensmom31

I know it snows near the caster and IASW but I cant confirm New Orleans as I havent been over there during this time.  It is a cool thing to see but dont look straight up when it is doing it, I dont know what is used to make the snow but my sister got some in her eye and it stung alittle.


----------



## momtothreeinfinity

to ksromack, thanks for posting the pic of the PPH tree - how pretty!  Have fun on your trip.

to the_princess and princessmiki - I hope you each have a safe journey.

Have a magical time with your families at DLR 

Cheers!


----------



## Sherry E

*I was so delighted to see that since I last popped in we've heard from Trish, Kathy and Jamie -- and from RaglanRoad, with photos of the candy canes this year!  Yay!  While I'm sad that Jamie's and Trish's trips are over, I enjoy reading about what was happening and how everything went.*

​


kmedina said:


> I have always loved Christmas music from classic to contemporary. My favorite is The Christmas Song.  The Bing Crosby greatest hits album was a favorite if mine when I was a kid. During my teenage years, I adored the 98 Degress Album. Josh Groban's is a staple each Christmas here too.
> 
> I love the mini tress. We put them up in the boys' rooms last night.



*Kim --*

The trees are so cute -- and the perfect sizes for kids' rooms!

It seems as though Bing Crosby and/or Josh Groban are big hits with quite a few people during this time of year!




PHXscuba said:


> I am all over the map on my holiday songs. I love the Mariah Carey "All I Want For Christmas Is You" when I want upbeat. I love the classic instrumental "Sleigh Ride" because it remind me of marching down Main Street playing it with my high school band. "O Holy Night" is probably my favorite spiritual Christmas song. Gives me such peace when I hear it. And the entire Nutcracker Suite. And Handel's Messiah ... and ... and ... so on.
> 
> The local radio station has been playing Christmas music for at least two weeks. I don't love their song selection -- very bland -- so I don't listen to it a lot, even now.
> 
> I got out my Mickey hot chocolate mug that I got on the Holiday Tour and it made me very happy. Only 10 days until I get to go to DLR again!
> 
> PHXscuba



*PHX -*

I totally forgot about "All I Want For Christmas Is You"!  I love that one as well, and it is, of course, featured prominently in a scene from one of my favorite movies, _Love Actually_ (although not sung by Mariah in that scene).

You've got some good favorites.  I know what you mean about some radio stations' holiday selections being bland.  I've experienced that before (although I suppose it boils down to personal tastes).  

This year my holiday stations are very redundant.  I had one station on earlier today -- it's called Holly -- and it's been in holiday mode for the last couple of weeks but this was the first day I actually spent listening to it for an extended period of time so far this year.  I don't know how many times I heard the same Paul McCartney Christmas song within the time I had the radio on -- and it's not even a _good_ Paul McCartney song.  It is very bland, I think.  They also played "Feliz Navidad" and "Last Christmas" (by George Michael) repeatedly, but then they would switch to 3 different versions of "Have Yourself a Merry Little Christmas" by 3 different artists, and 3 different versions of "Winter Wonderland." They also played the Mariah Carey song.

I guess my issue is with the programmer at this Holly station -- while I love the Christmas songs on a whole, they should probably spread out the different versions of the same songs, and not play the Paul McCartney song soooo much!





princessmiki said:


> We have less than 24 hours before we leave New Zealand. We are leaving our house at 2am to fly to Australia, then on to San Fran, Vegas then we hitting disneyland on the 13th.... Too excited to think. We will Have a New Zealand christmas stocking hanging off the back of our day pack... If you see us come and say HI!



Have a wonderful time, *princessmiki*!  

It sounds like you have got a busy and fun couple of weeks ahead of you.  Come back and let us know how the trip went!




the_princess said:


> I can't believe that we are leaving tomorrow! I want to thank each and everyone who helped with the planning of this trip, who answered questions and posted pics to get us in the mood! Thank you so much!!! It's evening here now and we have to get up in 6 hours to catch a flight to Paris and then to LA. We will arrive at 2 pm local time after 16 hours of travel, but we will be in Disneyland, so it will be perfectly fine!



Have a great time, *Stephanie*!

I hope you have an amazing, magical holiday trip!  Let us know if you enjoy the holiday tour.




RaglanRoad said:


> My brother and sister-in-law were able to get one of the first candy canes from Disneyland.



*RaglanRoad --*

ToodlesRN asked about the candy canes and I wasn't sure if anyone would have gotten one yet, let alone posted pictures for us!  But you came through for us with the photos!  Thank you so much!




KCmike said:


> Golden Horseshoe Christmas by KC MikeD, on Flickr



*Mike --*

Wow!  So lovely!  Each photo you post is a treat for all of us.





Phoenixrising said:


> I'm back from my trip, and here are my thoughts....
> 
> First off the first 3 days (Sunday, Monday, and Tues), the crowds were insane. I was expecting heavy crowds, but not that bad. I did manage to find ways to work around the crowds, and by getting to the parks at park opening I was able to accomplish alot.
> 
> I did got to Knotts Berry Farm on Nov 25th and had a great time there. The park was fully decorated for Christmas, and found the park empty until it started getting busy around noon. I didn't go to any of the shows, as they started later in the afternoon. I was also in ride chicken mode at that time, and didn't find my inner adrenaline addict until later in the day at the RSR ride. However I found the park to be squeaky clean, the staff friendly, and helpful, and can reccommend this park to anyone who is a ride addict. The rides looked amazing, it's too bad I conquered my fear of wild rides later in my trip.
> 
> I did really enjoy Carsland, and all the tiny details of it. I loved the masks NOS, and took many pics of them. I also enjoyed all the shows that were on all over both parks. The characters were out in force, and there was tons of opportunities to have your pics taken with different characters. As always the lines for the characters were long, but moved quickly.
> 
> I did have some of the seasonal treats. I loved the christmas log, but was unimpressed with the pumpkin pie hot chocolate, which didn't have enough spice for my liking. However the pumpkin spice cupcake at EOS was outstanding, and ate at EOS a couple of times on my trip. I did have the holiday turkey sandwich, and loved it. The chicken ceasar was also very good there. Found it was good value for the quantity and quality of what you get at EOS.
> 
> I finally conquered my fear of wild rides, and flying, and had a ball using the single rider lines on Matterhorn and California Screamin. DH is thrilled with me willing to do the more wilder rides now that I'm willing to do them without worrying about how my back is going to handle them (it was fine on all the more jerky rides I went on). It was freeing knowing that I had the choice to go on these kinds of rides if I felt like it, rather than being affraid of them.
> 
> I found the crowds on Nov 27th and Nov 28th to still be heavy, but lighter and more manageable than earlier in the week. They were still heavy but not as bad, and found I could to alot more rides and pic taking in the morning, until the crowds started to build around 10:30am and beyond.
> 
> I didn't encounter Jamie at the Blue Bayou on Nov 28th, as I arrived 10mins early there, and was seated immediately. I had the mint juliep and had mixed feelings about it, as it was my first time having it. I started to enjoy it more once I got used to the flavour of it. I had the gumbo to start, and it was excellent, the spice didn't overwhelm the other flavours in the gumbo. I had the Thanksgiving dinner, and it was outstanding. I was able to get a waterfront table, which I really enjoyed. The Blue Bayou was overbooked, and they were turning people away constantly from park opening. I really enjoyed my meal there, and was the best meal of the trip.
> 
> There was entertainment everywhere I looked. The bell ringers in CA were amazing, and there was entertainment all over the parks on a regular basis. I was fortunate to see the parades in both CA and DL. I also caught the lighting of IASW, and the lighting of the tree in CA. The IASW is visually stunning, as is it lighted at night. I also enjoyed both parades, and all the entertainment I encountered on my travels.
> 
> A quick review of BWPPI where I stayed. I had a room just past the pool, but found it to be very quiet. I found my room to be very quiet, especially from the outside noise, which includes the fireworks, which I barely heard at all, which says something about how sound proof their rooms are. The staff kept the room immaculate, and they have a guard at their front gate montioring their parking lot, which I found to be very impressive. Overall, other than the WIFI being non existant (no surprise there), I found it to be good value, and really enjoyed my stay there. Their free brekki is above Captain Kidds, but is run by the hotel. I found the basics, such as the usual cereals, toast, bagels, but they also had hot waffles, eggs, hashbrowns, and alternating sauage with ham, so it was a pretty decent breakfast for being included in the cost of the reservation. Found the staff to be helpful, pleasant, and won't hesitate to stay there again in the future.



*Trish --*

Thank you for the thorough, excellent recap of your trip!  That is exactly what we all want -- details and information.  It sounds as if your trip was a big success on many levels.  For one, you conquered your fear of certain rides.  Also, you enjoyed Knott's and got to see it with the holiday decor.  You had a great stay at BWPPI.  You had a great meal at Blue Bayou.  You sampled treats!  You took photos!  You had good food at Earl of Sandwich!

I agree -- I love that there is some form of entertainment going on all around both parks and in Downtown Disney, and even in the hotel lobbies around now (counting the carolers).  





ksromack said:


> ...My all time favorite Christmas song is Mary Did You Know, with Winona Judd and Kenny  Rogers.  Bawl my eyes out everytime I hear it.....as a matter of fact, I'm tearing up just typing this now.    Second favorite is O Holy Night.  Love Bing but I think Carrie Underwood's version has become my favorite version of that song.  Love Mercy Me's Christmas album and Third Day's as well.  Love love love any of the Mannheim Steamroller or Transiberian Orchestra Christmas music.  I love all the classics too.....but seem to gravitate towards the one's I mentioned.  One of our highlights of last year's trip to Orlando was seeing Mannheim Steamroller at Universal Studios.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did not get any close ups of the PPH tree.  This was at midnight and I wanted to try and get our APs a day early so we could utilize the discounts today at DTD....but they couldn't find the AP on our account...which is really strange to me.  Anyway, today we went by Grand Californian and their santa hours are 4:30-10pm daily according the CM there today.



*Kathy --*

The PPH couldn't find the AP on your account?  Yikes!  Did that get worked out, or did they say that they wouldn't be able to figure it out until it was your check-in day?  

Thank you so much for posting that picture of the PPH Christmas tree!  I am relieved to see that it has the same blue-greenish glow, *but*...here is my problem with this year's PPH tree:  

What the decorators have done with this year's PPH tree is add extra stuff around it and on it that did not need to be added.  For one thing, they've put a starfish topper on the tree (it used to be a sun).  They've draped what looks to be some sort of colored netting, garland or mesh around the tree that has not been there in years past. They put large seashells, a big surfboard (which looks like the surfboard Goofy usually has in that lobby during the rest of the year) and other extra things at the base of the tree, when it used to be large presents only.  

By putting all of that mess around the bottom of the tree, they have (visually) cut down the length.  When I first saw your photo I thought, "The tree is shorter!"  And then I realized that it's all of that stuff at the base of the tree that is truncating it.  It really was fine the way it was.  It was beautiful in the past, and it already had plenty of people stopping to stare at it because of the pretty lights.  Now I feel that the decorators are trying too hard to tie the theme of the tree into the theme of the Paradise Pier Hotel with all of their seashells, surfboards and starfish!  It's too much.  Less was more in the case of that tree!





ksromack said:


> Oh, she already is and she isn't even in the parks yet!  Went to Trader Sams last night and had a very strong drink ::hiccup:: and lettuce wrap/flatbread.  Today we went to ESPN zone to eat lunch with my sister in law (who was supposed to have been in Phoenix this weekend but didn't make it)......grabbed some beignets at Jazz Kitchen Express and we're eating them in our room at HoJos while watching the Auburn/Alabama game (we need Alabama to lose so my Tigers don't have to play them in the SEC championship game).  Thinking about going to Mimi's for dinner....has anyone gone there?  Reviews?  Early morning tomorrow to make the move over to PPH!
> 
> I'm glad to hear you handled the rides ok.  My hubby had neck fusion 2 years ago and I'm always worried about his neck on the jerky rides.  There are some things at Cedar Point he just can't ride anymore.
> 
> Looking forward to seasonal treats and will stay away from the pumpkin pie hot chocolate.  Cupcakes, on the other hand.......
> 
> We are really looking forward to Blue Bayou.  I booked us at opening so hopefully it won't be difficult to get a water table.  I'm allergic to shellfish....the gumbo doesn't have any shrimp in it, does it?



*Kathy --*

It seems like people used to talk about Mimi's a lot in the past.  I almost never read anything about Mimi's now, but as far as I know people used to enjoy it and thought the food was good.

So you've already been to the Disneyland Hotel (for Trader Sam's), the Grand Californian Hotel and the Paradise Pier Hotel!  And Downtown Disney too!  You've made a lot of progress in a short period of time.






Phoenixrising said:


> I had fun annoying the owner of the Geode shop at Knott's. I did end up purchasing geodes for myself, and my son, and they were amazing. Fortunately he could take it as good as he could give it, so it made the whole geode purchase alot more fun. He was very informative about the geodes and the fossils. Knott's, while I found to be very intimidating (this was me in ride chicken mode) at first, I really enjoyed my time there. I hope to go there when we eventually head back to DL in the future, and ride the wild rides with the rest of the family, who are wild ride addicts.
> 
> The Blue Bayou, I was really glad I made decision to eat there. I found the ambiance to be amazing, and the food was outstanding. The service was excellent, and really enjoyed my meal there. I would ask the server if the gumbo has shellfish before ordering it, as they seem to be very knowledgeable.
> 
> The pumpkin hot chocolate didn't have enough spice/pumpkin flavouring in it to the point where the flavours were confusing to me. I've got really good taste buds, so this is why. To me it didn't taste like either like pumpkin pie or hot chocolate, but somewhere in the middle. It comes down to a matter of personal taste in this case.
> 
> Rumor about the peppermint ice cream. I was bugging the CM at Clarabelle's on Nov 28th about the lack of peppermint ice cream in the parks. I was told that they couldn't get the large tubs of it from Dreyer's. I was given the impression that they were still trying to get it in for Dec, so there is a slim possibiltiy it still may show up sometime next month. I did have the peppermint waffle cone, and enjoyed it with some of the almond mocha ice cream.



*Trish --*

It sounds as if you got the same explanation about the peppermint ice cream that I got at Clarabelle's -- it's a size issue.  Dreyer's wouldn't send them the size they needed.  (SO at least everyone now knows that I was not making that up or imagining things when I said that was what I was told!)  Maybe they are still trying to coax Dreyer's into sending it before the season ends.  Why Dreyer's would send it to the BBQ and not the actual ice cream shops is beyond me.  

And I still can't figure out the mystery of the ice cream supposedly being at Ghirardelli's, but then not there when *longtimedisneylurker* checked.  





DisneyJamieCA said:


> Sitting at LAX waiting for our flight home
> 
> We had an amazing trip and have already planned a trip back for next Nov, using our newly upgraded APs!
> 
> I'm sad we didn't see Phoenix at BB - we were also there early and after some sweet talking were seated at a waterside table before our ressie. We were a table of 7 seated dead center of that row. I want to say we were the 3rd or 4th table sat of the day. And we also experienced tons of people being turned away.
> 
> I will update with a more in depth report tomorrow.



*Jamie --*

I can't believe you and Trish somehow missed each other, even though it sounds as though you must have been there at the same time for at least a while.

I'm glad the trip was amazing, and sad for you that it's now over.  Next November will get here before you know it!  Are you trying for another Thanksgiving trip in 2014, or will it be earlier?

I know we will all look forward to the more in-depth report and recap when you have time.



mrsw94 said:


> Yep, those are the songs!  Love them!  I also love a good version of Rudolph and Jingle Bells!
> 
> Nice to know I'm not the only one who has the "Holy Cow we're spending all this money" thoughts.  I gotta say, I could have strangled our pastor the last few weeks with the being good stewards of our money sermons!   Well, it's already paid for, so too late! Hopefully it will be an AMAZING trip and worth every penny!



*mrsw94 --*

Oh yes, I think that many of us have that same pre-trip guilt or remorse!  Usually the trips turn out to be great, and the memories created and fun that was had make it all money well spent.




ksromack said:


> Yes!  And I'm sure he's looking directly at ME!  Of course, i go to a mega church of several 1000 people......I know he isn't looking directly at me...._or is he?  _







stubby said:


> I am sure both of my questions have been answered in this thread numerous times but, well look at this thread. Anyway,
> 
> I am wondering about the snow in the park.  I know after fireworks I think I read it snows in front of the castle, IASW and New Orleans square...is this correct?  I am wanting to try and let my desert dwellers at least kind of see what snow would look like.
> 
> My second ? is about snow on the way there.  We take 40/15S to 60 to 57.  I know there are some mountains in there somewhere.  Do I need to worry about snow?  I have driven in snow and ice but it has been almost 10 years so I am a bit worried.  If there is snow do the roads tell you another way to go around?  I know we went to SF in Feb a few years ago and our way home was snowed closed and we had to find another way on our own.



*stubby --*

I actually don't think the second question has ever been tackled in this thread, so you haven't missed anything there.  I have no clue about the snow in the mountains or on the roads you will be passing through.

Yes, there will be light snowfall on Main Street, in front of IASWH and in New Orleans Square.  The snow "flakes" resemble very tiny soap or detergent bubbles, and they disappear quickly when they get in hair and clothes.  Anyone who is used to real, actual snow would probably laugh at this snow, but for those of us who never see snow it is fun!


----------



## KCmike

momtothreeinfinity said:


> Absolutely stunning shot KCmike!



Thanks momtothreeinfinity and Sherry E so much!


----------



## mrsw94

ksromack said:


> Yes!  And I'm sure he's looking directly at ME!  Of course, i go to a mega church of several 1000 people......I know he isn't looking directly at me...._or is he?  _



Kathy-of course he is!  Then I also feel like all those people who know about our trip are looking at me! 

So glad you are there already and beginning to enjoy your trip!!


----------



## JacksGirlz

Thanks to this thread we tried gingerbread beignets today at Cafe Orleans.  They were delicious and I think we'll find a way to have them again before we leave on Wednesday.


----------



## crystal1313

This thread moves so fast! I love it!

 Sherry, I love the Elvis Christmas album.  Its my all time favorite and very sentimental to me as we always play it while decorating the tree (and my grandparents did too).  A new favorite is the Main Street Christmas as loop.  I adore it.  And my kids do too.  DS5 said, "this music calms me down". They love to listen to it while going to bed too.  It's just beautiful. I love most Christmas music....except Santa baby.  For some reason I just cannot get into that song, no matter who sings it.  There's a station in the Bay Area that plays all Christmas music and I was just listening to it on the way to the store.  I love it!


----------



## mrs.ariel

We leave on Wednesday and I am getting SO excited! Thank you for all these pictures....my boys and I have enjoyed looking at them with anticipation of our trip!!!

My son wants me to try to get us a candy cane, but I just don't know if I can wait all that time in line (and miss out on rope drop ride time) and not even be sure I'll get one....

Tonight I watched my boys play Disneyland on the xbox Kinect, and I just bought an inflatable Christmas Mater (online via Home Depot) to put on our lawn when we return from our trip!!!!!

I am so excited the holiday season is finally here and our trip is just a few days away!!!


----------



## rowan1813

Hi everyone!!!  I'm just now jumping in; we barely finalized our plans this weekend.  I do have a quick question for those of you who have been during the weekend of Candlelight Processional. Does DCA get extremely busy when that is going on over at DL? I know last year was vastly different year as far as CP went with it being on 20 nights but do you notice a drastic uptick with the crowds on CP nights? This is our first year visiting during a CP weekend and its been quite a few years since we went during Christmas time. 

I am loving all of the pictures so far!!!! Everyone is so talented! 

What has been the general consensus so far on the Holiday WOC? Better? Worse? than the original? I have a vested interest in it since I was chosen to be a "snowflake" (part of the honor choir) so I know I'm going to be a little bit biased  but what does everyone think so far?

I will be in the parks on Friday, 12/6 and Saturday 12/7 so I hope to see any of you who are going to be there!


----------



## ToodlesRN

Thanks for sharing and love the pictures!!!


----------



## twinky

JacksGirlz said:


> Thanks to this thread we tried gingerbread beignets today at Cafe Orleans.  They were delicious and I think we'll find a way to have them again before we leave on Wednesday.



*JacksGirlz:* So glad you tried them! They are one of my favorite food traditions during the holidays! (Along with peppermint ice cream, but...you know...).


----------



## MVC1225

DisneyJamieCA said:


> To answer a few questions -
> 
> And here is the pin they gave us, and the name button they gave us at the beginning. Even made one for my 2 yr old to wear for the tour, with her name!



Hi! This is my first post on this thread (being from FL I usually go to WDW) although I have been reading it for a few months. My girlfriend and I are going to DLR for the first time together (I had a one day DL visit 11 years ago and she's never been at all) in 10 days!!!!

Last week I booked the Holiday Tour. How did they know the names of your group for the button? They asked me how many in my party but not the names. . I guess they can always print on the spot like they did for your 2 year old.


----------



## Phoenixrising

I just wanted to point out a couple of things. First off when it comes to the Vera Bradley bags, the new blue and green pattern I found everywhere in both parks. The black and pink designs were hard to find, and seldom saw them. I did pick up the Hipster in the blue and green design and love it.

The other thing, for those who are looking for 2013 dated merchandise, is that there is still some in the parks. Found a decent selection in Elias and Co in CA, and a few other places. I also saw the 2013 dated ornaments, but only in Elias and CO. You have to look for it, but it's still there, but for how long is anyone's guess.


----------



## Sherry E

*My morning holiday routine begins again.  Turned on the radio for holiday songs (it was Michael Buble's voice that greeted me this time around).  Turned on the TV for Hallmark Countdown to Christmas movies (or, at this rate, I could also turn to Lifetime or ABC Family, or even random channels like UP or Ion, for holiday fare).  Stuck my head outside for a few minutes to enjoy the beautiful, colorful sunrise and to feel the cold first-day-of-December air on my face.  Guzzled some cocoa.  Checked Christmas/Holiday Superthread for new posts!*




JacksGirlz said:


> Thanks to this thread we tried gingerbread beignets today at Cafe Orleans.  They were delicious and I think we'll find a way to have them again before we leave on Wednesday.



*JacksGirlz --*

One of these days I will have to try those gingerbread beignets.  I have read mixed reviews of them -- some say they are way too dense and not like normal beignets, while others say they are yummy.  I haven't tried the pumpkin beignets or the pumpkin fritters either.




crystal1313 said:


> This thread moves so fast! I love it!
> 
> Sherry, I love the Elvis Christmas album.  Its my all time favorite and very sentimental to me as we always play it while decorating the tree (and my grandparents did too).  A new favorite is the Main Street Christmas as loop.  I adore it.  And my kids do too.  DS5 said, "this music calms me down". They love to listen to it while going to bed too.  It's just beautiful. I love most Christmas music....except Santa baby.  For some reason I just cannot get into that song, no matter who sings it.  There's a station in the Bay Area that plays all Christmas music and I was just listening to it on the way to the store.  I love it!



*crystal1313 --*

The thread has been moving very quickly, over the last few months but especially in the last 2 weeks. 

I forgot all about Elvis's Christmas album.  No one has mentioned him until now!  I haven't heard it in decades.

_Santa Baby_ is not one of my favorites.  I don't know that I dislike it but if I were to rank holiday songs by how much I enjoy them (in categories such as: "Love/Favorites"; "Enjoy"; "Tolerate Because It Is a Christmas Song"; and "Don't Like"), it would probably fall somewhere in the "Tolerate Because It Is a Christmas Song" category.  




mrs.ariel said:


> We leave on Wednesday and I am getting SO excited! Thank you for all these pictures....my boys and I have enjoyed looking at them with anticipation of our trip!!!
> 
> My son wants me to try to get us a candy cane, but I just don't know if I can wait all that time in line (and miss out on rope drop ride time) and not even be sure I'll get one....
> 
> Tonight I watched my boys play Disneyland on the xbox Kinect, and I just bought an inflatable Christmas Mater (online via Home Depot) to put on our lawn when we return from our trip!!!!!
> 
> I am so excited the holiday season is finally here and our trip is just a few days away!!!



*mrs.ariel --*

In this thread it's pretty much the holiday season year-round! 

I am guessing that the decorated-for-the-holidays Cars Land is going to be a huge hit on your trip!  Have a great time, and be sure to come back and let us know how it went.





rowan1813 said:


> Hi everyone!!!  I'm just now jumping in; we barely finalized our plans this weekend.  I do have a quick question for those of you who have been during the weekend of Candlelight Processional. Does DCA get extremely busy when that is going on over at DL? I know last year was vastly different year as far as CP went with it being on 20 nights but do you notice a drastic uptick with the crowds on CP nights? This is our first year visiting during a CP weekend and its been quite a few years since we went during Christmas time.
> 
> I am loving all of the pictures so far!!!! Everyone is so talented!
> 
> What has been the general consensus so far on the Holiday WOC? Better? Worse? than the original? I have a vested interest in it since I was chosen to be a "snowflake" (part of the honor choir) so I know I'm going to be a little bit biased  but what does everyone think so far?
> 
> I will be in the parks on Friday, 12/6 and Saturday 12/7 so I hope to see any of you who are going to be there!



Welcome, *rowan1813*! 

I'm not used to seeing you outside of the Halloween thread!  I'm glad to see you are planning a holiday trip as well.

Here are my thoughts on your dates and crowds.  Because it's a Friday and Saturday in December, unless it rains (and it might rain!) or threatens to rain, I would expect a lot of people to be in the parks.

People say that Saturdays of CP weekend are especially crowded (I've been there on a Sunday of CP weekend).  I have to imagine that other people will be doing what you want to do -- heading over to DCA to avoid the CP crowds in DL.  Other people will probably head to other parts of Disneyland to avoid Town Square.

The catch is that not all of the crowds on CP weekends come from people who are actually there to see the CP.  A lot of the crowds are caused by people trying to avoid Town Square on CP night, who squeeze in all of their in-park activities earlier in the day.

Still, if I had to choose a way to avoid what I thought the CP crowds would be like I suppose I would head over to DCA instead of staying in DL.  I don't think it would be any more crowded than Disneyland at that point.  I would head to DCA earlier in the day, though.  Don't wait until close to CP time or you will get caught in a bit of gridlock as people try to escape Town Square.

Congratulations on being picked for the Honor Choir in Winter Dreams!

I know that *Mary Jo* (fellow mod and Unplugged member) really enjoyed Winter Dreams.  I have not seen it but I plan to next week.  I have read more unfavorable reviews about Winter Dreams than favorable ones, but it's still pretty early in the season so I don't think the final verdict is in yet.  I also know that *KCmike* did not particularly care for Winter Dreams.  Most of the reviews I have read have said that it is a disappointment; it doesn't live up to expectations; it isn't as good as the original World of Color; it's one big commercial for _Frozen_, etc.





MVC1225 said:


> Hi! This is my first post on this thread (being from FL I usually go to WDW) although I have been reading it for a few months. My girlfriend and I are going to DLR for the first time together (I had a one day DL visit 11 years ago and she's never been at all) in 10 days!!!!
> 
> Last week I booked the Holiday Tour. How did they know the names of your group for the button? They asked me how many in my party but not the names. . I guess they can always print on the spot like they did for your 2 year old.



*MVC1225 --*

Hopefully *Jamie* or one of our other tour takers will jump in to answer that question for you, but I just wanted to say welcome!  Thank you for joining us (even though you have been following along for months)!


----------



## Priory

On tours I've taken in the past, they ask your names when you check in and have a label maker to print and apply the names to the buttons at that time.


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

MVC1225 said:


> Hi! This is my first post on this thread (being from FL I usually go to WDW) although I have been reading it for a few months. My girlfriend and I are going to DLR for the first time together (I had a one day DL visit 11 years ago and she's never been at all) in 10 days!!!!  Last week I booked the Holiday Tour. How did they know the names of your group for the button? They asked me how many in my party but not the names. . I guess they can always print on the spot like they did for your 2 year old.



They asked our names when we booked, but I'm not sure if our names were printed already or not. My mom checked us in for the tour, so they have been printing them there. Either way, yes they will be able to do it right at the counter for you.


----------



## ashnjam

DisneyJamieCA said:


> Sitting at LAX waiting for our flight home
> 
> We had an amazing trip and have already planned a trip back for next Nov, using our newly upgraded APs!
> 
> I'm sad we didn't see Phoenix at BB - we were also there early and after some sweet talking were seated at a waterside table before our ressie. We were a table of 7 seated dead center of that row. I want to say we were the 3rd or 4th table sat of the day. And we also experienced tons of people being turned away.
> 
> I will update with a more in depth report tomorrow.



Glad you had a great trip. You have given me some hope! We too are a group of 7 hoping to somehow charm ourselves to a waterside table. It's ok if we don't but would be special. How long before your reservation did you arrive?


----------



## MVC1225

Sherry E said:


> *MVC1225 --*
> 
> Hopefully *Jamie* or one of our other tour takers will jump in to answer that question for you, but I just wanted to say welcome!  Thank you for joining us (even though you have been following along for months)!




Thanks. We are really excited. My one DL trip was not even a full day so I feel like a first timer as well. We have Fantasmc dessert, WoC dinner and holiday tour set. We are staying off site right on Harbor Drive. We are gong to parks 4 days and one day in the middle for DTD and touring resorts.  Last year we did December 14-21 at WDW so decided to do December 11(arrive late) -17 (leave early) at DLR to get both Christmas experiences. 

It's odd to feel unsure about plans when I can do WDW with my eyes closed but super excited. 




DisneyJamieCA said:


> They asked our names when we booked, but I'm not sure if our names were printed already or not. My mom checked us in for the tour, so they have been printing them there. Either way, yes they will be able to do it right at the counter for you.



Thank you


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

I'd love to say I'd do a full trip report, but we are going straight into Nutcracker week for my older two (rehearsals that go LATE every night this week and 6 shows over the weekend!), so I think I'll stick to this for now. I don't have any pictures downloaded right now, but will post some over the next few days.  

We flew Southwest OAK-LAX on Sunday the 24th. Flight was uneventful and we arrived at LAX a little early. I know it's a HUGE airport, but as I mentioned earlier, I found it easy to navigate and so much easier to get the DLE than at SNA. So I hope people won't let the airport scare them off. And the drive didn't feel any longer that to SNA (I know it is) and both our trip to the hotel and returning the airport yesterday were under an hour. And both times, the buses were wrapped in Carsland stuff. I took a picture yesterday, so I'll try to get that posted. I had read multiple times on these boards that LAX wouldn't allow the buses to be wrapped, so I was surprised to see a wrapped one pull up.  Arrived at the DLH and checked in. Our room (2 bedroom suite) wasn't ready, so we stored our luggage and went to the lounge - my mom had surprised us with a concierge upgrade! We wandered into DTD and went to BAB, something my kids had been begging to do. And they had My Little Ponies (and got two different ones in on Black Friday, so we went back). Our room was ready an hour after their promised time, so after getting our tickets upgraded to APs and a long day, we went back to lounge for food & fireworks and called it a night, even though we had planned on going into the parks. Quick question - if we upgraded them on the 24th, but didn't activate them for the first time until the 25th, what is the last day we can use them? They used to put the date on the back of them, but they no longer do. I'll register it later today and hopefully I can figure it out! 

 So Monday ended up being our first day in the park and utilized EMH at DCA. We went straight to TSMM, rode that 3x walk on, did King Triton's Carousel & Screamin, before DH went to get FPs for RSR and we wandered over to Carsland. Did the two rides in there, and then did RSR, utilizing both FP & rider swap. Btw, rider swap is now a ticket with the date on it and it's good for 3 people. I know there was a picture posted on the boards a few weeks ago. Ate an early "lunch" at 11am at Flo's - loved this entire meal! I don't remember what we did after this exactly, but we did the pier area & Disney Jr. We had WOC reservations at Carthay Circle at 3:10. This was some of the best food ever. And even though the price tag is scary, it honestly didn't come out to much more than a lot of counter service places for us (once you add in drinks & sides, etc).  We had the choice of times for WOC (7:45, 9 & 10:15) and we chose 7:15 because of our kids. We did some other stuff, including meeting Santa at Elias & Co and made our way over the Ariel ride at about 6:30. This is where there was some confusion - we were told to line up under King Triton and they would come get us, but that we were too early. My mom stayed in that general area while we rode Ariel's and when we got off we were still the only family. People started joining and a little while later we realized they had let people in the area without coming to get us. Luckily, it was still very early and we noticed right away, so we still got to pick our spot. We opted not to move down and just stay in the Carthay area and had a great view. I loved this show and my kids loved it even more! I think we did Goofy's Sky School after the show and then called it a night and went back to the lounge for food & fireworks. 

 I should add that our plan this trip was to do things we had never done, or had rarely done. And except for utilizing EMH, take it easy - enjoy it all, soak it all in and not worry so much about getting from point A to point B. Having the lounge was nice and we spent a lot of time there!  

Tuesday, we started at DL and went straight to Peter Pan and then other Fantasyland rides. However both Dumbo & Matterhorn went down during this hour, so it was disappointing. We went over to PFF and as we were the next in line, they closed it because they were rotating princesses and could find Jasmine. I asked if we could just go in and just see Aurora -one person said yes and one said no. So we waited. I love the look of the new PFF, but I don't really like how it was run. And I am still disappointed that FL doesn't get any holiday decorations. It seems like the most logical place to do them! After this we took the monorail back to DTD, played at the Lego store for awhile and then headed over to Disney 365 for makeovers for my older 3. The staff here is amazing and it's always so much fun for us! Word of caution - the colored hail gel they put in the boy's hair gets everywhere and at the same time is almost impossible to wash all the way out. And it's bubble gun instead of drum sticks that come with it. They even put some "pixie dust" in my 2 year olds hair so she wasn't left out. After dropping our goodies off at the hotel, we went to the JJJ for awhile. Tons of characters back there! Kids decorated cookies and we just sat for awhile before heading over to DCA for our Ariel's Grotto reservation at 4pm. Oh and we saw Daisy by the Christmas tree at the pier (by Ariel's) a character we've always had trouble finding. I am mixed on Ariel's Grotto - the food was good and it's a good way to ensure seeing the princesses, but the interaction wasn't great IMO and our waitress was a mess. Given the price, I'm not sure it's one we'll repeat, but I'm glad we did it. Also, Cinderella was at the entrance instead of Ariel, so that's who our picture is with and Ariel walked around. After that we went to the boardwalk area, went on Mickey's Wheel of Death (yes I did it and it wasn't as scary as I remember), played some midway games and went to the Redwood Creek Challenge Trail before heading back to the hotel. One night we watched the fireworks from our room and this may have been it. I have to say it was nice to lay in bed and watch them from there.  

Wed was back to DCA and started our EMH in the same way as before. This time we walked around the pier while DH got the RSR FPs - big kids did Goofy's with my mom while I took my LO on Golden Zephyr. We were the first riders of the day (and the only on that cycle), so they gave us Honorary Citizen buttons). Went over to Bugsland from there and then to Storyteller's for lunch. Oh we had to have used our RSR FPs in there at some point (probably before Bugsland) and did Ariel's 6 times in a row (my 2 year old's favorite). After lunch we headed into DL for our Holiday Tour. This tour was amazing. We started in DCA, learning some of the history and got our treat there (chocolate covered marshmallow) and then went into DL. Our first top was Jingle Cruise, then to Haunted Mansion, through Frontierland to IASWH and then to our seats for the parade, where we got the hot chocolate, cookies & pin. There is obviously much more to the tour and I'd be happy to elaborate, but I don't want to spoil it for anybody about it to take it. After the parade, we headed back to the hotel for our late Goofy's reservation (8:10pm). This was compliments of the hotel after some snafus with our room and not one we had planned on doing at all. After a few "ok" times there, I had decided it wasn't worth the cost. This time changed my mind - we loved every minute of it! The food was great and still being replaced at regular intervals even though they were getting ready to close not long after and the character interaction we had was unmatched.  There were some kids who literally chased the characters, so they would escape outside a lot (right by our table) which was confusing to my little ones (why they'd go by without stopping), but when they did stop, they all took so much time with the kids.  

Thursday was Thanksgiving and we started at DL, hoping to do PP, but it was closed. Did the other rides in FL before heading to Tomorrowland. Eventually made our way over to NOS for our lunch ressies at BB. Checked in early and with a little sweet talking, was able to get a waterside table. Lunch was delicious - I debated getting the holiday special, but went with the Monte Cristo. It wasn't actually on the menu (they gave us the dinner menus) but said if I asked for the MC, they would make it. It was delicious.  Went on POC after this and then headed to Critter Country. DH & DS did the canoes! I know we did more that night, but our camera died that night and all the pictures are on my mom's so I'm not sure what. We did see Mickey & the Magical Map (great show!) I know we called it an early night and hung out in our pjs in our room.   

Friday, we woke up to rain  Decided to skip TSMM this day and did Soarin' & Ariel's instead. Then headed over the pier area for Duffy stuff (my kids met him for the first time this trip and fell in love) and then walked along the pier area. Went to the Hollywood area to do Monsters & TOT and then headed over to DL for our 10am Discover the Magic Tour. I love, love this tour and our tour guides were amazing (Sam & Andrew). Without spoiling it, it's a treasure hunt through Disneyland. Some of the planned stuff was closed, but they made up with it with other rides. We ended in Tootown with more hot chocolate in souvenir  mugs! The rain had cleared by this point, so the kids just played around in the area. We went back to Storyteller's for lunch (we love this place), went back to BAB for the new MLP & then shopping at the WOD. Went back to the room & lounge for awhile and then headed back into DL for the castle lighting and to do some stuff in FL.   

We had planned on doing EMH on Sat, but we had been up late the night before and all the kids really wanted to do (or had been talking about at this point) was going to "the park" aka Redwood Creek Challenge Trail, so we slept later, went to the lounge for breakfast and then headed into DCA around 8:30. They played there for over an hour, we tried to go on Ariel's, but it was down so we headed to Hollywoodland to meet Sophia, took some pictures in front of the Buena Vista Street tree and then headed back to the hotel to check out. Stored our bags and had lunch at the Jazz Kitchen and it was time to leave  DLE picked up exactly on time, it was an uneventful trip the airport (although some of the workers at LAX are downright rude) and flight home.   

I'm sure we could have utilized some of our time better and there were somethings we still didn't get done, but I really wanted to this to be a trip that we enjoyed and to soak it all in and we accomplished that. The kids all got to what they wanted to and we all feel it was a successful trip. So here are some random thoughts to finish up -  

*the concierge was a well spent upgrade for us. There were 7 of us in the suite and we ended up only eating one meal in the parks (except for the Flo's Carthay Circle day), as we filled up at the lounge. Had I known we would do this (my mom didn't decide until arrival), I would have ordered way less in groceries, but oh well.   

*rides went down A LOT! The monorail was down 3 nights in a row for different things. Dumbo, PP, Ariel's, Goofy's, Matterhorn, Space all had closures. Now I know it happens and it's life, but it just seemed like they went down right as we were walking up.   

* I love the DLH, but it doesn't hold the same feeling as the Grand does during the holidays for us. Next year we will be moving back to the Grand. (would have been there this year, but they didn't have any suites left when we tried to book 9 months out). Sherry, to answer your question, we will actually be going earlier next year to make our APs work (Thanksgiving is late again). Probably the Wed the week before Thanksgiving - the Tues the week of. And hopefully this way, my brother's family can join us. It will be nice to have some rest & recovery days after the trip too.

  *Loved BB, but don't know that we'll eat there again. Maybe dessert? Don't think we'll do Ariel's again, or at least not for awhile. Jazz Kitchen & Storyteller's are must do's for us and I think we'll add Goofy's back in now.   

*PP+ was well utilized this trip. I don't know exactly how many pictures on are on it yet, but all the reports of the photographers taking more time are true. My daughters had a mini-shoot in front of the Main Street tree on our last night.   

*Both the Holiday Tour and Discover the Magic Tour are ones I would highly recommend (the latter if you have kids, although we had fun too).   *you are no longer able to ride in the tail of the monorail. I'm not sure why, but that is new from our last trip.  

 *all my kids got their spending money on gift cards, bought at Target and a small amount of cash. This worked so well - they were much more selective when it was there money and I didn't have to deal with any "I wants" or argue about the value of something. Their money = their decisions. Two of mine wanted the giant caramel apples - they used their money. Two of my 4 came home with money left over. I bought them each one ornament and a sweatshirt.  Any questions, feel free to ask. And sorry for any typos! Trying to decorate for Christmas and type this.








ashnjam said:


> Glad you had a great trip. You have given me some hope! We too are a group of 7 hoping to somehow charm ourselves to a waterside table. It's ok if we don't but would be special. How long before your reservation did you arrive?



I checked in right before 11am, when I saw their podium open (but not the doors). They told me to come back a little later when the doors opened. We stayed right in the area and when they opened the doors I went back over and requested a waterside table. The hostess told me that they would have to seat all the 11:30 ressies first (ours was for 11:40) and if by 11:35 they hadn't all arrived, they would try or they could seat at us at 11:15 in the second row.  I asked if the reason I couldn't get an 11:30 ressie was because of our party size (does that automatically get a later time) because I called first thing at the 60 day mark and that's the best I could get or was I really that late in calling at that point. The manager asked if I could do 6 & a high chair and I said we would make it work, so she worked some magic (I had told her I tried checking in at 11, but nobody took my name) and we were seated almost right away. Definitely some pixie dust, but I also think being nice & respectful about it helped. Obviously I had been hoping for waterside, but asked because I was honestly curious. She did say they have very few 6 tops waterside (and I think it only worked for us because we were wiling to take a high chair).


----------



## mom2rtk

Sherry E said:


> Is anyone else excited for *Kathy (ksromack)* that she will be in Anaheim very shortly?  It seems like the planning has been in the works for ages.  This will be her first DLR visit and, of course, her first DLR holiday visit -- I am crossing my fingers that all goes well and that she has a great vacation!  I hope she ends up loving it!
> 
> And *czmom * is also headed to DLR!  And *Jamie* will be back home soon and can give us a full recap/report!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Janet --*
> 
> I've heard several people say throughout my life that Christmas wouldn't be Christmas for them without the Bing Crosby album, the Carpenters album...and the Johnny Mathis album!  Those are the must-haves for many to set that Yuletide mood.
> 
> I find that one album playing from start to finish is easier to deal with and it is also comforting, although I tend to like different versions of songs sung by different people so listening to a radio station that plays all holiday songs will give me more variety.  While there may be a certain version of "Silent Night" on someone's album, I may like it better when sung by a different artist.
> 
> I love the Judy Garland version of "Have Yourself a Merry Little Christmas."  I haven't heard many versions of that song that are better than that one, although I have heard a couple of good versions.  That is a song that can incite goosebumps and emotion when sung by the right person (much like "Silent Night").  Certain versions of it do absolutely nothing for me.  If you were to tell me that, for example, Justin Bieber did a version of "Have Yourself a Merry Little Christmas," I would be pretty sure that it would be something I could skip!
> 
> I like "Little Drummer Boy" a lot.  I also love the Rankin Bass clay puppet/stop-motion TV special of that same name!



Yeah! *Kathy* is there!  And our Missouri Tigers won!  I got to watch with my son last night home from school at Rolla. Did you get to watch any of the game?

And *Wendy (czmom)* should be there now. Wendy.... don't know if you'll see this...... but ride the Storybook Canal for me, ok? I think today is the last day before the refurb. Have an awesome time and look for us in the crowds at rope drop later in the week!

*Sherry*, all your talk of Christmas songs just reminded me to add the Carpenters to my phone. I bring a Bluetooth speaker so we can listen to tunes in our room. I also hope it can help put me back to sleep in the mornings as I adjust to Pacific time. 

I do have one more Christmas song I had forgotten about. But none of you have probably heard of it. I have a copy on an old scratch album, but would love to find a digital copy of it one day. I don't remember the name of the album, nor do I have the desire to climb up to the attic and look for it. But the song is "There's a hole in my Christmas stocking". It was on a no-name Christmas album I had when I was little and I just loved it. I looked forward to my mom digging out those albums every year. 





ksromack said:


> I did not get any close ups of the PPH tree.  This was at midnight and I wanted to try and get our APs a day early so we could utilize the discounts today at DTD....but they couldn't find the AP on our account...which is really strange to me.  Anyway, today we went by Grand Californian and their santa hours are 4:30-10pm daily according the CM there today.



Kathy, thank you so much for posting that. It's just gorgeous. Of course, I have no knowledge of last year's tree to compare it too. But I just love the blues and greens. I used to do the entire outside of our house and front yard all in blue and green. I just love that combination for Christmas.





DisneyJamieCA said:


> Sitting at LAX waiting for our flight home
> 
> We had an amazing trip and have already planned a trip back for next Nov, using our newly upgraded APs!
> 
> I'm sad we didn't see Phoenix at BB - we were also there early and after some sweet talking were seated at a waterside table before our ressie. We were a table of 7 seated dead center of that row. I want to say we were the 3rd or 4th table sat of the day. And we also experienced tons of people being turned away.
> 
> I will update with a more in depth report tomorrow.



Welcome back. I'm glad you had a great trip and congrats on the AP's!


----------



## mrsw94

DisneyJamieCA said:


> *PP+ was well utilized this trip. I don't know exactly how many pictures on are on it yet, but all the reports of the photographers taking more time are true. My daughters had a mini-shoot in front of the Main Street tree on our last night.
> 
> *Both the Holiday Tour and Discover the Magic Tour are ones I would highly recommend (the latter if you have kids, although we had fun too).   *you are no longer able to ride in the tail of the monorail. I'm not sure why, but that is new from our last trip.
> 
> *all my kids got their spending money on gift cards, bought at Target and a small amount of cash. This worked so well - they were much more selective when it was there money and I didn't have to deal with any "I wants" or argue about the value of something. Their money = their decisions. Two of mine wanted the giant caramel apples - they used their money. Two of my 4 came home with money left over. I bought them each one ornament and a sweatshirt.  Any questions, feel free to ask. And sorry for any typos! Trying to decorate for Christmas and type this.



Great report!  Thanks so much for all your great details!  Really happy to hear PP+ was worth it.  Ordered ours last week!

The tours our on my to-do someday list.  Hopefully we'll get there!!

Good idea on the spending money.  My DS gets $2 a week that I've been stuffing in his piggy bank.  I think I'll exhange it for a gift card rather than having him carry that around!


----------



## czmom

I'm here! We arrived yesterday at LAX and had dinner at DTD last night. It was so festive!!! Loved all the lights.
Checked into the VGC and scored an amazing view from our balcony  
We did DCA for several hours this morning and were surprised at the lack of crowds!! It's been great! This evening may be different, but we had a very light morning.
Kids are napping now and then we are heading into Disneyland. 

Janet- promise to ride storybook canal boats for you!


----------



## mom2rtk

czmom said:


> I'm here! We arrived yesterday at LAX and had dinner at DTD last night. It was so festive!!! Loved all the lights.
> Checked into the VGC and scored an amazing view from our balcony
> We did DCA for several hours this morning and were surprised at the lack of crowds!! It's been great! This evening may be different, but we had a very light morning.
> Kids are napping now and then we are heading into Disneyland.
> 
> Janet- promise to ride storybook canal boats for you!



Yeah! Congrats on the great view! Can't wait to hear how the rest of your trip goes. 

And maybe you can slip someone a $20 to keep the boats open through Thursday? That would be SWELL!


----------



## ToodlesRN

DisneyJamieCA said:


> *Both the Holiday Tour and Discover the Magic Tour are ones I would highly recommend (the latter if you have kids, although we had fun too).   *you are no longer able to ride in the tail of the monorail. I'm not sure why, but that is new from our last trip.



Did you take your youngest child with you on the Holiday tour? I know our oldest will be fine but the 3 year old I'm worried about! I really want to do the tour but then again sometimes she amazes me with her patience and other times not! 

Sounds like a wonderful time you had!!


----------



## momtothreeinfinity

DisneyJamieCA - thank you so much for your TR-it was excellent!  You've given me so much to think about, wondering if I should do one of the tours now with my party of eight...  Sorry about your experience with peeps at LAX - you find those kind of people everywhere unfortunately.  I really enjoyed reading about your adventures.

Cheers!


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

ToodlesRN said:


> Did you take your youngest child with you on the Holiday tour? I know our oldest will be fine but the 3 year old I'm worried about! I really want to do the tour but then again sometimes she amazes me with her patience and other times not!  Sounds like a wonderful time you had!!



I did take my youngest on it. She was free, so therefore didn't get the mug, cookie or pin, but she did great. There were two families with strollers and one with an EVC and the guide and ride attendants were very good about helping to find parking, etc. Same went for the Discover the Magic Tour, although on both my little one walked most of it. It is constant moving, so not a lot of time to get impatient. On the DTM tour, they did give my LO a mug & "surprise", but I don't think they were supposed to. They both said they couldn't leave her out (she had totally gotten into it).



Thank you for all the compliments! I just asked my kids the highlight of their trip and the oldest two both said the tours. My LO said meeting Ariel (in front of the Mickey flower head in DL and she did totally have a celebrity meeting moment - "she talked to me. Ariel talked to me" and my DS said the lounge - his exact words when first opening the refrigerator was "Oh my God" at the unlimited drinks. He played waiter our entire trip!

I know there are always rude people out there and we came across more grumpy CMs this trip than we ever have, but there were two employees at LAX who were just horrible and it was just an unfortunate way to end the trip. However, they can't take away from the many AMAZING CMs and people we came across this trip.


----------



## NSmuppetmom

Hi again,

Is there a Christmas-themed store in DLR (or DTD) similar to the one at MK and DTD in Orlando?  I want to buy a 2013 Christmas ornament and the Disney store online only has ornaments dated 2014.


----------



## Sherry E

NSmuppetmom said:


> Hi again,
> 
> Is there a Christmas-themed store in DLR (or DTD) similar to the one at MK and DTD in Orlando?  I want to buy a 2013 Christmas ornament and the Disney store online only has ornaments dated 2014.



*NSmuppetmom -*

Not really.  There used to be a year-round Christmas store in Fantasyland many years ago (in the Castle).  Until just recently there was an ornament store in New Orleans Square, but it is now closed (I think due to the Club 33 expansion).

There is a store on Main Street called the China Closet, and it has a section that sells Christmas stuff year-round, I think.

Right now, of course, there is Christmas stuff everywhere, in every shop.  HydroGuy just reported that he got an ornament at a store at the end of Main Street when he saw that the NOS shop was closed, and I am guessing he got it from the China Closet or from the Showcase shop.

Trish (Phoenixrising) said she saw 2013 ornaments too -- at Elias and Company in DCA.


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

Sherry E said:


> NSmuppetmom -  Not really.  There used to be a year-round Christmas store in Fantasyland many years ago (in the Castle).  Until just recently there was an ornament store in New Orleans Square, but it is now closed (I think due to the Club 33 expansion).  There is a store on Main Street called the China Closet, and it has a section that sells Christmas stuff year-round, I think.  Right now, of course, there is Christmas stuff everywhere, in every shop.  HydroGuy just reported that he got an ornament at a store at the end of Main Street when he saw that the NOS shop was closed, and I am guessing he got it from the China Closet or from the Showcase shop.  Trish (Phoenixrising) said she saw ornaments too -- in DCA.



There are 2013 ornaments all over the place. I bought mine in the gift shop at the DLH and they had at least 5 different 2013 styles. I was frustrated to see all the dated autograph books were for 2014 - we ended up with a different style. I thought I saw a 2013 one before we needed it, so I thought I could get it at any store, but by the time we needed it, I couldn't remember which store I had seen it in.


----------



## FlameGirl

We got here this morning and it's been somewhat of a frustrating day.  The park is pretty crowded so we finally gave up and came back to the hotel before dinner, for a break.

We did run into Ben Affleck and Jennifer Garner while we were waiting for our rental car at the GCH valet, so that was kind of fun.  

Here's to hoping for lighter crowds tomorrow.


----------



## Sherry E

DisneyJamieCA said:


> There are 2013 ornaments all over the place. I bought mine in the gift shop at the DLH and they had at least 5 different 2013 styles. I was frustrated to see all the dated autograph books were for 2014 - we ended up with a different style. I thought I saw a 2013 one before we needed it, so I thought I could get it at any store, but by the time we needed it, I couldn't remember which store I had seen it in.



Trish didn't indicate that she saw 2013 ornaments in many places.  She said she saw them at Elias and Company.  I saw plenty of ornaments on 11/15, but nothing dated at that point.

One of the complaints that people had last year was that the dated ornaments had sold out before the season was even close to being over, so maybe the merchandise folks are trying to keep them in stock in a multitude of shops now?




FlameGirl said:


> We got here this morning and it's been somewhat of a frustrating day.  The park is pretty crowded so we finally gave up and came back to the hotel before dinner, for a break.
> 
> We did run into Ben Affleck and Jennifer Garner while we were waiting for our rental car at the GCH valet, so that was kind of fun.
> 
> Here's to hoping for lighter crowds tomorrow.



Ooooh!  That's a major A-List celebrity sighting!  I thought that the major stars kind of steered clear of the parks on weekends and tried to sneak in on weekdays when they expect fewer people to be hanging around.  (I saw Gwen Stefani and Gavin Rossdale last year in December, on a Tuesday, and Zach Galifianakis at the GCH on a Wednesday in 2011.)

*Kathy,* for your sake I was hoping you'd see Christian Bale!  He has been seen at DLR before, a few times, so it is not unheard of!


----------



## FlameGirl

Sherry E said:


> Ooooh!  That's a major A-List celebrity sighting!  I thought that the major stars kind of steered clear of the parks on weekends and tried to sneak in on weekdays when they expect fewer people to be hanging around.  (I saw Gwen Stefani and Gavin Rossdale last year in December, on a Tuesday, and Zach Galifianakis at the GCH on a Wednesday in 2011.)
> 
> *Kathy,* for your sake I was hoping you'd see Christian Bale!  He has been seen at DLR before, a few times, so it is not unheard of!



Lol.  I guess one Batman is better than zero Batmans.  CB would be pretty nice - I don't know if I could contain myself.  I got a photo of JG but not sure if I should post.  Ben was too quick for me and hopped into his car before I could snap a photo.  They seemed like nice people, from the 30 seconds I saw them though, so that's nice.


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

Sherry E said:


> Trish didn't indicate that she saw 2013 ornaments in many places.  She said she saw them at Elias and Company.  I saw plenty of ornaments on 11/15, but nothing dated at that point.  One of the complaints that people had last year was that the dated ornaments had sold out before the season was even close to being over, so maybe the merchandise folks are trying to keep them in stock in a multitude of shops now?  Ooooh!  That's a major A-List celebrity sighting!  I thought that the major stars kind of steered clear of the parks on weekends and tried to sneak in on weekdays when they expect fewer people to be hanging around.  (I saw Gwen Stefani and Gavin Rossdale last year in December, on a Tuesday, and Zach Galifianakis at the GCH on a Wednesday in 2011.)  Kathy, for your sake I was hoping you'd see Christian Bale!  He has been seen at DLR before, a few times, so it is not unheard of!



I know they had them at the gift shops at the DLH & the GCH. They also had them in Elias & Co, WOD & Emporium. I know I also them a few other places. So not every store, but enough that it won't be a serious hunt to find one. 

And I agree, Ben Affleck & Jennifer Garner is a huge celebrity sighting! I'm a big fan of them.




FlameGirl said:


> Lol.  I guess one Batman is better than zero Batmans.  CB would be pretty nice - I don't know if I could contain myself.  I got a photo of JG but not sure if I should post.  Ben was too quick for me and hopped into his car before I could snap a photo.  They seemed like nice people, from the 30 seconds I saw them though, so that's nice.



If you aren't comfortable posting it, would you PM me the picture?


----------



## FlameGirl

DisneyJamieCA said:


> If you aren't comfortable posting it, would you PM me the picture?



What the heck...here you go.

http://imgur.com/BMWf7qt

That's Ben in the driver's seat of the black SUV she's standing in front of.


----------



## KCmike

Cool Celebrity sighting!! 

We found ornaments at the end of main street as well on the right side.  We also picked up so of those awesome half hat ornaments in Pooh's Corner inside by the candy area.  




Christmas Splashin' by KC MikeD, on Flickr


----------



## Sherry E

Yep.  That is definitely Jennifer Garner.  There is no mistaking her for anyone else, or vice versa.  I wonder if they dined at Club 33 (probably Napa Rose too).

I wouldn't mind seeing Christian Bale in the parks either.  I'm not even lucky enough to see John Stamos in the parks -- and we all know for a fact that he is there throughout the year!

I would like to see Bradley Cooper -- who has no children and apparently no reason to go to Disneyland -- in the parks.  Just puttin' it out there into the universe... Bradley, if you happen to be out there, following the DIS, please go to DLR in 7 or 8 days!


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

FlameGirl said:


> What the heck...here you go.  http://imgur.com/BMWf7qt  That's Ben in the driver's seat of the black SUV she's standing in front of.



Thanks! And damn her, she is just as pretty on vacation as she is in movies!


----------



## FlameGirl

Haha, so we were in Hollywood yesterday and all day I kept gasping and pointing to mess with my daughter, to make her think I saw a celebrity.  So today, standing there waiting for our car, this guy comes over and I immediately say "That's Ben Affleck" and my daughter immediately rolls her eyes and says "No, it's NOT."  Then Bed started speaking and my husband whips around and says "Mom's right...that's totally him." and I tell her again that yes, that definitely IS Ben and that's Jennifer right there.  She still didn't believe me until Jennifer finally turned around and then her eyes got huge and she whispered "Oh my god that totally is them.  Oh my god, Ben Affleck is really good looking."

Lol.  Yes, Jennifer is beautiful and tiny.  TINY.  It was nice to see them doing real family stuff together.  

I will send up a message to the universe for you, Sherry.  Hear that universe?  Disneyland needs more B Coop.


----------



## pudinhd

We saw Hugh Jackman at DCA a couple years ago and saw Matt Damon at DL a couple weeks ago...  However, I would trade both sightings for seeing Jennifer Garner & Ben Affleck!!


----------



## rentayenta

Sherry E said:


> I would like to see Bradley Cooper -- who has no children and apparently no reason to go to Disneyland -- in the parks.  Just puttin' it out there into the universe... Bradley, if you happen to be out there, following the DIS, please go to DLR in 7 or 8 days!





FlameGirl said:


> I will send up a message to the universe for you, Sherry.  Hear that universe?  Disneyland needs more B Coop.





Alright ladies, if we're throwing it out there, I'd like to see David Beckham (sans Posh), Bono from U2, and well really any of U2.


----------



## mrsw94

Ok, I'm posting here because I've talked about my trip and you all can relate.  PLEASE PRAY!  We are supposed to leave in less than 2 weeks and are having car trouble.  If it's a big repair, I honestly don't know what we'll do.  The worst part is I bought our tickets from Oribitz, so we're kind of stuck.  
So please pray it is a minor repair and something hubby can fix himself!!


----------



## Sherry E

mrsw94 said:


> Ok, I'm posting here because I've talked about my trip and you all can relate.  PLEASE PRAY!  We are supposed to leave in less than 2 weeks and are having car trouble.  If it's a big repair, I honestly don't know what we'll do.  The worst part is I bought our tickets from Oribitz, so we're kind of stuck.
> So please pray it is a minor repair and something hubby can fix himself!!



I am praying for you.  I'm thinking good thoughts and hoping for the best.   I think a lot of us know how those sudden, unexpected hurdles can pop up right before a trip, and it can leave you very stressed and anxiety-filled.  Let's hope that this car issue is a tiny one that can at least wait until after the trip.


----------



## Gisele

Me too!


----------



## momtothreeinfinity

mrsw94 - I hope everything comes together for you.  Best luck getting the car fixed. Invoking the Genie  to grant your wish


----------



## rowan1813

mrsw94 - adding my prayers that its a cheap fix!!! Pixie dust coming your way!!


----------



## SueTGGR

Sherry E said:


> I'm not even lucky enough to see John Stamos in the parks -- and we all know for a fact that he is there throughout the year!



So I had to jump in! First, long time no post for me! Hello, fellow Holiday groupies!!! Especially Sherry 
I have been swamped with life in general. Fortunately we did get down for a Halloween Party and to renew our annual passes! We are making a last minute run down to see the park with all the holiday finery and maybe a chocolate/peppermint item or two. 
Now, I have to let you know that we sat and were amused by John Stamos for quite a long time in the lounge in the Grand CA. The girl that came in with him, left and then came back a bit later so proud that she had made a bear for him at Build-a-Bear! His face was classic! He is how old? This woman was mid 20's?? Anyway, it was amusing also to see a group of 3 women sitting at the bar area, in about their 40's pointing and staring and finally one jumped at him and asked if it was really him. I think he was trying to sneak out to go to the bathroom but she kind of blocked his way. Poor Guy. We probably had an extra drink just so we could watch his parade of people (small parade but a lot of CM seemed to be very friendly with him, too).  Had to share with you Sherry to make sure you sit in the lounge a bit if you really want to try and catch a glimpse!
Anyway, kind of worried about the crowds with the Processional but I am sure we can handle it. I am headed back through to try and read as much as possible before we leave Friday. Let me know if you need me to take pictures of anything. Well as long as it doesn't involve me to fight too many crowds , not my thing. I am sure we will be checking out the new drinks at Trader Sam's, though!

Off I go to read, read, read!

Later,
Sue


----------



## Sherry E

SueTGGR said:


> So I had to jump in! First, long time no post for me! Hello, fellow Holiday groupies!!! Especially Sherry
> I have been swamped with life in general. Fortunately we did get down for a Halloween Party and to renew our annual passes! We are making a last minute run down to see the park with all the holiday finery and maybe a chocolate/peppermint item or two.
> Now, I have to let you know that we sat and were amused by John Stamos for quite a long time in the lounge in the Grand CA. The girl that came in with him, left and then came back a bit later so proud that she had made a bear for him at Build-a-Bear! His face was classic! He is how old? This woman was mid 20's?? Anyway, it was amusing also to see a group of 3 women sitting at the bar area, in about their 40's pointing and staring and finally one jumped at him and asked if it was really him. I think he was trying to sneak out to go to the bathroom but she kind of blocked his way. Poor Guy. We probably had an extra drink just so we could watch his parade of people (small parade but a lot of CM seemed to be very friendly with him, too).  Had to share with you Sherry to make sure you sit in the lounge a bit if you really want to try and catch a glimpse!
> Anyway, kind of worried about the crowds with the Processional but I am sure we can handle it. I am headed back through to try and read as much as possible before we leave Friday. Let me know if you need me to take pictures of anything. Well as long as it doesn't involve me to fight too many crowds , not my thing. I am sure we will be checking out the new drinks at Trader Sam's, though!
> 
> Off I go to read, read, read!
> 
> Later,
> Sue



Hi, *Sue*!  Another Halloween thread person makes it over to this thread!

How long ago did you see John Stamos and his bear-building girlfriend?  He is 50 years old now.  That whole scenario sounds hilarious.  I wonder where that bear is now.  To be honest, I'd never been a fan of John Stamos until I learned that he is such a Disneyland fanatic!  That's what makes me like him -- his love for Disneyland!  Otherwise, I never cared about him when he was on _General Hospital_, or _Full House_, or _ER_ or anything.  Once I started hearing how much he loved DLR, my whole opinion of him changed because I was not expecting that from an actor.  For some reason I just don't think of actors -- "heartthrobs," no less -- being Disneyland-obsessed.

What's even more interesting is that John Stamos is famous for taking all of his dates and girlfriends to Disneyland.  Whether it's one date or a long-term relationship, he ends up taking them to DLR at some point.  Lori Loughlin (who starred with him on _Full House_) said he took her there on a date.  John himself recently admitted taking Renee Zellweger (who is also the aforementioned Bradley Cooper's ex-girlfriend) on a _sort of_ date to Disneyland within the last couple of years.  Other girls he has dated have spoken of their days at DL with John!  I wonder if he uses that as a test of how compatible they will be -- if the girl is fun and enjoys the same things at DLR, then maybe she passes the test and gets to see him again!

In any case, I would love to sit back and watch the parade of people coming to greet John Stamos at the GCH as he holds court.  I think it would be hilarious.  But in all of my years going to DLR I have never seen him there!  Not once!


----------



## Gisele

Sherry E said:
			
		

> In any case, I would love to sit back and watch the parade of people coming to greet John Stamos at the GCH as he holds court.  I think it would be hilarious.  But in all of my years going to DLR I have never seen him there!  Not once!



Too funny. And I agree!


----------



## Jamian

It's Christmas! by -Jamian-, on Flickr


----------



## rentayenta

Jamian said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/jayandruckow/11172506354/ It's Christmas! by -Jamian-, on Flickr





Wow! That's incredible!


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

Jamian said:
			
		

> http://www.flickr.com/photos/jayandruckow/11172506354/
> It's Christmas! by -Jamian-, on Flickr



That is beautiful!


----------



## kylie71

Sadly I have returned!   

We had a Wonderful time!  Only rained 1 half day, we bought poncho's and kept going...

Really love Buena Vista street this year, my first time to see it decorated.  
Loved JJJ, it was SO Fun decorating the the cookies, and seeing the gang. They took their time and hung out with us, even though we are adults!

RSR was down 2 whole days, only got to ride it twice.  Love it though!

JC Holiday, was a disappointment. We waited over an hour for this, the Que was a maze upstairs, was just crazy!

Enjoyed the Christmas Parade, had good seat on a bench to the right of the tree...

Awesome Thanksgiving day lunch at Storytellers, cannot say enough good things about this meal and experience, unless of course John Stamos joined us...... heard he was at the hotel!

Very festive atmosphere, and the crowds we're manageable!

Enjoyed the Starbucks at both park, they we're very busy, but lined moved fast.
I will post some pics in the coming days!

--Lori


----------



## crystal1313

I just booked priority seating at the BB on December 14th!  Yay.  It will be an early dinner!  All the times they had left were 4:30 or 8:10.  8:10 is too late for the kiddos.  So early dinner it is!  We asked the boys if they wanted to eat inside the Pirates of the Caribbean.  DS4 asked if Pirates would be shooting at us. LOL.  Once we promised it would be safe, he agreed.  Our boys have never been there before so that will be a nice treat! I'm super excited!


----------



## Sherry E

Welcome back, *Lori*! 

Thank you for the recap.  It sounds like it was a great trip for you.  I'm delighted to read that most of the DIS'ers who have reported back to us about their now-completed trips had awesome vacations on so many levels.

I have to ask -- and I just asked *Bret* this in his TR too -- when you got off of Jingle Cruise, did you get one of the mini-souvenir Jingle Cruise posters?  I still have 6 days before I get back to DLR, and I am paranoid that they will all be gone.  I missed out on getting the free _Frozen_ ornament even though I was in DCA on one of the days it was being given out.  With my luck I will miss out on the Jingle Cruise mini-poster too, as I know they are in limited supply.  The posters were not being handed out when I went on the ride on 11/15.

I was thinking that I might not go on Jingle Cruise early in the morning and will instead try to hit it when the line is long -- specifically so I can go to the upstairs section of the queue and see the extra decorations.  And then I thought that waiting until the line was long might mean that all of the mini-posters are gone more quickly!

I don't know if John Stamos was at the GCH this past weekend, but Jennifer Garner and Ben Affleck certainly were (we saw photographic proof here last night)!


​
I forgot to say a big THANK YOU to *Jamie* yesterday for her in depth report and recap of her trip!  I really appreciated it, and I know that everyone else did too.  I was popping back and forth between this thread and other threads, and then back to something else I was doing on the computer, and then to _The Walking Dead_, etc.  I neglected to thank Jamie for taking the time to type all of that up -- I know it can take a while -- especially while she was decorating for Christmas!  Those details and that info is very important to a lot of people who are getting ready to head off to DLR.

​

*As for my upcoming trip...

I realized I might have to actually have some sort of a loose plan on this trip.  I usually go to DLR with a more go-with-the-flow, non-plan sort of plan, and I just spend most of my solo time taking photos.  That's what I enjoy doing more than anything.  

I still plan to embark on a photo bonanza on this trip -- I haven't lost that urge -- but I realized I have been missing out on some of my favorite rides on the last couple of trips.  I am not one who needs to get on a bunch of rides in one day, but I should at least get on my favorites in both parks!  Even if it's just 6 or 7 rides for the whole trip, I shouldn't be missing out on the rides I really enjoy.

I have to actually schedule certain things.  I won't have multiple chances to see the CP, for example -- only 2 chances on Sunday -- so if I decide to make the commitment to see it I have to do it on Sunday night and prepare for it (have my coat in hand so I don't freeze, get a nap before it, find a good standing spot, etc.).

I always skip World of Color but because it is the Winter Dreams version I have to make time to see it.  But when?  Monday night, maybe?

I also want to see the little "show" projected on IASWH at night.  That is a must.

I want to do the free Carthay Circle tour (thank you, KCmike, for telling me about that!), and finally, finally take advantage of my free Visa character photo in DCA...which I've never done.

I need to try to nab a free mini-Jingle Cruise poster so that means another ride on the Jingle Cruise. 

I need to visit the DLH and see the new decorations.  I need to revisit the Winter Village in DTD and see what the ice rink looks like now that it is not covered by a tarp.

I need to make time to plunk down in the GCH lobby on this trip, to enjoy the carolers and music.  On the last couple of trips I have just walked through and around the lobby.  I need to sit and soak in the atmosphere again, which I haven't done in ages.

I need to continue my investigation into the Great Peppermint Ice Cream Mystery -- next stop, Ghirardelli!

And, of course, I have a Club 33 visit in the midst of all of this.

So I applaud all of you who have to make plans/schedules for your trips in advance so you don't miss anything.  I start to get stressed out if I have to pin myself down to too many different specific times and days.  I like to play things by ear, but when I do that I end up missing certain things as I am taking a thousand pictures.

I have never used the little business center at the PPH -- I'm not even sure where it is located.  I may have to check it out and see if I can touch base here in this thread during the trip, which I usually don't do.  (My phone can't access the DIS.)  *


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

Sherry, I'm sad to report the Jingle Cruise posters are all gone. I asked (and even double checked with our tour guide who tried to pull strings) on Wed (Nov 27) and they were completely out. No mention of getting any more in.


----------



## butterflymouse

Our time at the parks ended last Wednesday and i already miss them!

To be quite honest, however, the crowds took some of the enjoyment out of it. I've been to Disneyland at peak time before, but I have never seen the parks that busy before. It was insane! 

I still had a ton of fun and witnessed lots of Disney magic, but I know now never to go before thanksgiving again. Far too many people.

But if all goes to plan, I'll be back to the parks for my birthday in February!


----------



## u2pixi

Hi everyone - just wanted to report on candy canes! I had extra magic hour this morning - went straight to trolley treats, got a wrist band at 8am and picked up my candy cane at 930. With everyone going straight past to cars land I think trolley treats will be much easier than DL.
Have a great day everyone! 
Amy


----------



## Sherry E

DisneyJamieCA said:


> Sherry, I'm sad to report the Jingle Cruise posters are all gone. I asked (and even double checked with our tour guide who tried to pull strings) on Wed (Nov 27) and they were completely out. No mention of getting any more in.



*Jamie --*

Good Lord!  What did DLR do? Print up only 50 of them or something?  Who actually got a mini-poster?  I haven't read any reports from someone who got one.  I mean, I know they were supposed to be available "while supplies last" but it seems like DLR either seriously underestimated how many people would ride Jingle Cruise, or they handed out more than one of those posters to the same people, over and over again.  The posters were not there on 11/15 when I was there, so I would have thought that DLR would get enough of them printed up to at least last through the busy Thanksgiving weekend, even if not all through December.  The posters were barely even there for 2 minutes!

I am hoping the merchandising folks come to their senses and get another big batch of posters printed up, just to at least last another week or two.




butterflymouse said:


> Our time at the parks ended last Wednesday and i already miss them!
> 
> To be quite honest, however, the crowds took some of the enjoyment out of it. I've been to Disneyland at peak time before, but I have never seen the parks that busy before. It was insane!
> 
> I still had a ton of fun and witnessed lots of Disney magic, but I know now never to go before thanksgiving again. Far too many people.
> 
> But if all goes to plan, I'll be back to the parks for my birthday in February!



*butterflymouse --*

I'm glad you had a good holiday trip despite the crowds, but I know that crowds can be daunting.  That's why I changed my December trips to earlier in the month instead of close to Christmas.  The crowds were starting to get too big for my liking on that weekend before Christmas.

Of course, reports are that today is supposedly quite crowded -- and, in the past, Mondays in early December have been pretty good.  So even when we think we have a crowd pattern nailed down, things can change.  I suspect that a lot of the crowds in the parks today are people who heard that early December was a good time to go because it is less crowded!  Crowds causing crowds while trying to avoid crowds!

It is so interesting to me to read your report of crowds in contrast to other reports from people who were in the parks last week.  I have always heard and thought that the week of Thanksgiving (the days leading up to the holiday) was crowded.  To read other reports this year, though, it sounds as if the parks were reasonable and that Thanksgiving day itself was empty!  Someone even reported that Thanksgiving had "super low crowds."  Now I can imagine Thanksgiving day being less crowded than expected (which is the scenario everyone wants), but super low crowds implies that it was a slow day -- like a day in early September or something -- so I think that may be a misleading statement.  Then again, I wasn't there on Thanksgiving so I only have other reports to go by!


----------



## Phoenixrising

I agree the crowds were insane in Nov 24, 25th, and 26th. I was prepared for large crowds being going the lead up to Thanksgiving, thinking that the crowds would be more in line of the Halloween crowds, heavy but manageable. Boy was I wrong. I was overwhelmed and discouraged at first, especially on Nov 25th, when I tried at the wrong time to go to the IASW lighting. I battled crowds for over 1 1/2 hrs to get back there and gave up. I was determined to see it though, so on Nov 26th, I went to DL around 4pm, made it back to where IASW was and waited for the parade and the lighting of IASW, and was visually stunned by the lighting of it. You can't get the details of the lighting of IASW unless you see it at night. Loved all the Christmas overlay of it inside as well. I had a bad captain on the Jingle Cruise that didn't embrace that holiday overlay, and found it boring. I did love what decorations they did have. I really wanted to like it, but didn't in the end. I did go see the Storyland Canal boat ride, and loved all the details on the buildings.


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

Sherry E said:


> Jamie --  Good Lord!  What did DLR do? Print up only 50 of them or something?  Who actually got a mini-poster?  I haven't read any reports from someone who got one.  I mean, I know they were supposed to be available "while supplies last" but it seems like DLR either seriously underestimated how many people would ride Jingle Cruise, or they handed out more than one of those posters to the same people, over and over again.  The posters were not there on 11/15 when I was there, so I would have thought that DLR would get enough of them printed up to at least last through the busy Thanksgiving weekend, even if not all through December.  The posters were barely even there for 2 minutes!  I am hoping the merchandising folks come to their senses and get another big batch of posters printed up, just to at least last another week or two.  butterflymouse --  I'm glad you had a good holiday trip despite the crowds, but I know that crowds can be daunting.  That's why I changed my December trips to earlier in the month instead of close to Christmas.  The crowds were starting to get too big for my liking on that weekend before Christmas.  Of course, reports are that today is supposedly quite crowded -- and, in the past, Mondays in early December have been pretty good.  So even when we think we have a crowd pattern nailed down, things can change.  I suspect that a lot of the crowds in the parks today are people who heard that early December was a good time to go because it is less crowded!  Crowds causing crowds while trying to avoid crowds!  It is so interesting to me to read your report of crowds in contrast to other reports from people who were in the parks last week.  I have always heard and thought that the week of Thanksgiving (the days leading up to the holiday) was crowded.  To read other reports this year, though, it sounds as if the parks were reasonable and that Thanksgiving day itself was empty!  Someone even reported that Thanksgiving had "super low crowds."  Now I can imagine Thanksgiving day being less crowded than expected (which is the scenario everyone wants), but super low crowds implies that it was a slow day -- like a day in early September or something -- so I think that may be a misleading statement.  Then again, I wasn't there on Thanksgiving so I only have other reports to go by!



If they do happen to get them again and you can sweet talk your way into two, I'll gladly pay shipping for one!

I don't know if Thanksgiving was super low, but it was definitely less than any days prior, especially in the late afternoon/evening. We were able to walk through NOS without feeling overcrowded, something I always feel back there. We even commented how it cleared out over our lunch at BB (much busier before and significantly less after). Thanksgiving felt like a breath of fresh air compared to earlier in the week. I figure everybody had left to have their Turkey Day meals?!


----------



## butterflymouse

Sherry E said:


> butterflymouse --
> 
> I'm glad you had a good holiday trip despite the crowds, but I know that crowds can be daunting.  That's why I changed my December trips to earlier in the month instead of close to Christmas.  The crowds were starting to get too big for my liking on that weekend before Christmas.
> 
> Of course, reports are that today is supposedly quite crowded -- and, in the past, Mondays in early December have been pretty good.  So even when we think we have a crowd pattern nailed down, things can change.  I suspect that a lot of the crowds in the parks today are people who heard that early December was a good time to go because it is less crowded!  Crowds causing crowds while trying to avoid crowds!
> 
> It is so interesting to me to read your report of crowds in contrast to other reports from people who were in the parks last week.  I have always heard and thought that the week of Thanksgiving (the days leading up to the holiday) was crowded.  To read other reports this year, though, it sounds as if the parks were reasonable and that Thanksgiving day itself was empty!  Someone even reported that Thanksgiving had "super low crowds."  Now I can imagine Thanksgiving day being less crowded than expected (which is the scenario everyone wants), but super low crowds implies that it was a slow day -- like a day in early September or something -- so I think that may be a misleading statement.  Then again, I wasn't there on Thanksgiving so I only have other reports to go by!


It's possible other people have experienced larger crowds, but I've never seen anything like these crowds. 45 minute wait times for rides that usually have 15. Literally forming a human chain with my family just to go from point A to point B. Getting stuck in mobs of people just to get away from the parade. I'm not one to complain about crowds. I expected them when I planned this trip, but what I experienced this time was ridiculous! 

Wow! Major venting right there! LOL! Had to get it out I guess.

Nonetheless, still love my Disney! I'm just making a mental note when not to go!

I think you have a point about people avoiding crowds creating more crowds. I mean one of the reasons we chose to go before thanksgiving was because we figured there would be less crowds than if we went after. Now we have done both, and I prefer after.


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

butterflymouse said:


> It's possible other people have experienced larger crowds, but I've never seen anything like these crowds. 45 minute wait times for rides that usually have 15. Literally forming a human chain with my family just to go from point A to point B. Getting stuck in mobs of people just to get away from the parade. I'm not one to complain about crowds. I expected them when I planned this trip, but what I experienced this time was ridiculous!  Wow! Major venting right there! LOL! Had to get it out I guess.  Nonetheless, still love my Disney! I'm just making a mental note when not to go!  I think you have a point about people avoiding crowds creating more crowds. I mean one of the reasons we chose to go before thanksgiving was because we figured there would be less crowds than if we went after. Now we have done both, and I prefer after.



I didn't find it to be nearly as congested as you experienced, however we purposely avoid Adventureland in the mid afternoon and Main Street/IASWH anytime around the parades, so maybe that's why! But I completely agree that Thanksgiving day on is much lighter than the few days before - which honestly is surprising to me.


----------



## perlster

The Jingle Cruiser posters were actually gone by Monday morning.


----------



## Phoenixrising

I found NOS, Adventureland and Fantasyland the worst for heavy crowds. I tend to agree with Jamie that Thanksgiving day the crowds were alot better as well as on Nov 27th. There were still heavy crowds, just not as bad. I avoided the parks past 5pm as the parks were impassable due to the parade crowds, not for lack of trying on my park. Couldn't avoid them to get to other areas of the parks even though I did try. I really did enjoy my visit to parks despite the crowds, even though they did intimidate me at first. I'm glad that I had the opportunity to visit the parks dressed up in their Christmas finery. It was worth it in the end, and I really loved spending time there.


----------



## Sherry E

*Okay, allow me to revisit one of my rants for a minute.  

The other day Kathy/ksromack posted a photo of this year's Paradise Pier Hotel Christmas tree (which has been my favorite of the 3 hotel trees for a while, up until now).  While it was evident from her photo that the gorgeous blue-green glowing lights are still present on that tree (and really, the lights are the star of the tree -- it doesn't need much else beyond those lights), I could see that all of the intrusive seashells and surfboards that had been added as props around the bottom the tree were (visually) cutting its height down a bit.  I could tell that the old version of the blue-green glowing tree was better.

Fast forward to today.  Bret/mvf-m11c mentioned in his TR that he saw photos of the same PPH tree on Dateline (MiceChat) today.  So, off I went to check out the Dateline article to determine if I really was not liking the tree.

Looking at all of the Dateline photos of the PPH tree -- which show all of the new ornaments in detail -- I am disappointed.  I don't like it.  I look forward to that tree every year and they have ruined it.  There are clunky seahorses and other 'ocean-themed' ornaments, as well as some sort of garland wrapped all around the tree.  The gorgeous blue-green lights are practically obliterated in the Dateline photos because of all of that mess crowding the branches.  There are faux presents with mermaids on the "paper."  The tree now appears to be about 2 feet shorter that it used to be (even though I know it's probably not shorter at all). 

This tree at the PPH now looks like a tree that should be stationed somewhere near the Little Mermaid ride, or possibly inside Ariel's Grotto.  It looks too 'cute' to be in the lobby of the PPH.

People who have never seen the PPH tree in person will probably think the new version of the tree is adorable and festive.  It's not the worst thing I've ever seen, of course -- and I appreciate that Disney is at least trying to do more creative things with the decor around the whole Resort -- but I wish they'd revert back to the PPH tree from 2012, 2011, etc.  They should have left well enough alone in this particular case.

​
On a positive note, I love the little colored lights that are now in front of the Disneyland Hotel entrance (those photos are also in the Dateline piece), and I love that the individual trees in the DLH towers are themed appropriately.  I especially love the tree ornaments in the Adventure tower.  I am glad to see that the Trader Sam's decor is back again this year.

I wonder if there have been any gingerbread house sightings at Storytellers, White Water Snacks or in DCA so far?  The only gingerbread anything I saw in November was the Cozy Cone display.

​
Overall, I'm very pleased with all of DLR's efforts to really get into full holiday mode this year -- it seems like they are trying harder than ever before to decorate more areas and make existing decorated areas more festive.  The only lands that don't really have any kind of holiday decorations or overlays at all (not counting merchandise sold in shops) are Condor Flats and Tomorrowland.  I can forgive them for that.  There are a lot of hits and a few misses, but overall I think they've done a great job.  I am looking forward to getting back to DLR at the end of the week to fully immerse myself in holiday merriment!

​*


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

We did see the gingerbread house in Storyteller's and took a picture. I will try to get it uploaded soon. It's Nutcracker week for us, so it's just a crazy time around here.


----------



## Sherry E

DisneyJamieCA said:


> We did see the gingerbread house in Storyteller's and took a picture. I will try to get it uploaded soon. It's Nutcracker week for us, so it's just a crazy time around here.




Oh good!  I'm glad to hear that there is a gingerbread house in Storytellers again this year.  I was getting worried when I didn't see any gingerbread creations in Flo's or on Buena Vista Street.  I thought the 2013 gingerbread house-making budget may have been scrapped!  Storytellers is one of those places that seems like it would be a great setting for a Christmas tree, with all of the earthy, warm, welcoming details around the restaurant (and to kind of continue the elegant theme of the trees in the GCH lobby and in the Hearthstone Lounge).  However, they stopped putting up trees there a long time ago, and it's been gingerbread houses ever since.


----------



## Cheshirecatty

*Hi Sherry!!!*

I am chuckling as I post this, because I haven't checked this thread in a couple of days(out shopping), but I just sat down to do so, and decided to browse through Dateline Disneyland, on MiceChat, first.

You know exactly what I am going to complain about---the very thing I just read in one of your previous posts--*THE TREE!!!*

YUCK!!!!* Hate* the "sea-themed" ornaments, and the surfboards sitting around!

They have *ruined* that lovely tree--and I am very bitter!!! (I hate it *more* than the plastic tree in Toon Town!!!)

(I* knew* you would understand and commiserate with me!!!)


----------



## Sherry E

Cheshirecatty said:


> *Hi Sherry!!!*
> 
> I am chuckling as I post this, because I haven't checked this thread in a couple of days(out shopping), but I just sat down to do so, and decided to browse through Dateline Disneyland, on MiceChat, first.
> 
> You know exactly what I am going to complain about---the very thing I just read in one of your previous posts--*THE TREE!!!*
> 
> YUCK!!!!* Hate* the "sea-themed" ornaments, and the surfboards sitting around!
> 
> They have *ruined* that lovely tree--and I am very bitter!!! (I hate it *more* than the plastic tree in Toon Town!!!)
> 
> (I* knew* you would understand and commiserate with me!!!)



*Cheshirecatty --*

I am glad someone understands my gripe about this tree!  I knew that someone out there -- someone who had seen and enjoyed the PPH tree in all of its glory, in person -- would have to agree.

I feel guilty even grumbling about the decor because I love themed decor as a rule!  I love that New Orleans Square, Cars Land, Toontown, Frontierland, A Bug's Land, etc., all have their own unique decorations based on their themes.  One of the reasons I want to visit WDW for the holidays is to enjoy all of the hotels' themed decor.

I think that my issues with the "new" version of the PPH tree are:  

*(1)* They added too much stuff, and the new props and ornaments are too large.  If they had added tiny seahorse ornaments and smaller seashells on and around the tree, it might not seem as cluttered and clunky and it might not obliterate the lights on the tree;  

*(2)* Unless this has changed, there are no other decorations (wreaths, garland, etc.) around the PPH to continue the in-your-face ocean theme of the tree.  I don't think that any of the other wreaths or garland strands have seashells and large seahorses in them.  If these little accents carried through an assortment of decorations, I might appreciate the continuity.  As it stands now, the tree seems disconnected from other things in the hotel;  and 

*(3) *I think the decorators took what was an elegant, striking, vibrant tree and turned it into something cute and clever.  So now it's more of a whimsical tree instead of a classy tree.  I may appreciate it more in person, and maybe those intrusive surfboards and seashells won't bother me as much, but for right now...it's too much and I am not a fan!


----------



## Gisele

I have only seen images of the PPH tree online, and although it, in my opinion is beautiful in the blue and green color theming, decor wise it rather does look as though it has been washed ashore from a shipwreck.


----------



## mrsw94

Sherry E said:


> I am praying for you.  I'm thinking good thoughts and hoping for the best.   I think a lot of us know how those sudden, unexpected hurdles can pop up right before a trip, and it can leave you very stressed and anxiety-filled.  Let's hope that this car issue is a tiny one that can at least wait until after the trip.





Gisele said:


> Me too!





momtothreeinfinity said:


> mrsw94 - I hope everything comes together for you.  Best luck getting the car fixed. Invoking the Genie  to grant your wish





rowan1813 said:


> mrsw94 - adding my prayers that its a cheap fix!!! Pixie dust coming your way!!



Thanks all.  Bought new spark plugs and the tools to change them today.  Hubby is going to try his hand at it tonight.  Otherwise it's off to the mechanic.


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

All this talk about the PPH tree got me to thinking about the one at Ariel's Grotto. It is also done in a beach/undersea theme but is so elegant. It's too bad they didn't something similar with the PPH one. I also have a picture of the Ariel's one that I promise to post soon!


----------



## KCmike

Jay that picture of mainstreet is outstanding!

Sorta of a Christmas post.  This was the window dressing of Pooh's Corner with this little detail.




Mr. Bluebird's House by KC MikeD, on Flickr


----------



## barngro

Just made reservations for Holiday Tour on the 23rd and Fantasmic on the 25th. All dining ressies made already too! Our 4th or 5th Christmas week visit in last 15 years. I remember about 12 years ago it was an El Nino year and it POURED on Christmas Eve. There was absolutely NOBODY in the park! I'm not hoping for that, but I wouldn't mind a few days of rain.
There is NO place like Disneyland for the holidays!


----------



## perlster

I present another visual crowd report (7:46 AM):


----------



## Gisele

Omg!


----------



## Pesky

KCmike said:


> Jay that picture of mainstreet is outstanding!
> 
> Sorta of a Christmas post.  This was the window dressing of Pooh's Corner with this little detail.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. Bluebird's House by KC MikeD, on Flickr



  Mr. Bluebird's on my shooooouuuulllllder....

Love that detail!


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

perlster said:
			
		

> I present another visual crowd report (7:46 AM):



OMG, it wasn't like that last week...or maybe I just never saw it because we had EMH?


----------



## Gisele

I'm still picture shocked. 

I hope that scene will not become the average for the next two weeks! Ugh.....


----------



## beckykarstetter

perlster said:


> I present another visual crowd report (7:46 AM):



Was this today, or was this from November 25th?


----------



## longtimedisneylurker

Sherry E said:


> Oh good!  I'm glad to hear that there is a gingerbread house in Storytellers again this year.  I was getting worried when I didn't see any gingerbread creations in Flo's or on Buena Vista Street.  I thought the 2013 gingerbread house-making budget may have been scrapped!  Storytellers is one of those places that seems like it would be a great setting for a Christmas tree, with all of the earthy, warm, welcoming details around the restaurant (and to kind of continue the elegant theme of the trees in the GCH lobby and in the Hearthstone Lounge).  However, they stopped putting up trees there a long time ago, and it's been gingerbread houses ever since.



Sherry, there is a cozy cones gingerbread scene inside that show building near the cones and meet and greet area in Carsland. Very cute.


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

beckykarstetter said:


> Was this today, or was this from November 25th?



Oh it looks like you're right - it was Nov. 25th - couldn't see the new "title" on my phone. I'm glad we got in the parks early that day because there was almost no line when we got there at 6:45am.


----------



## Priory

Sherry E said:


> Jamie --  Good Lord!  What did DLR do? Print up only 50 of them or something?  Who actually got a mini-poster?  I haven't read any reports from someone who got one.  I mean, I know they were supposed to be available "while supplies last" but it seems like DLR either seriously underestimated how many people would ride Jingle Cruise, or they handed out more than one of those posters to the same people, over and over again.  The posters were not there on 11/15 when I was there, so I would have thought that DLR would get enough of them printed up to at least last through the busy Thanksgiving weekend, even if not all through December.  The posters were barely even there for 2 minutes!  I am hoping the merchandising folks come to their senses and get another big batch of posters printed up, just to at least last another week or two



I think they printed 50 and 49 of them ended up on eBay at ridiculous prices. 

I am shocked they gave them away. The initial blog announcement gave me the impression they'd be for sale. I'd happily pay a reasonable amount for one in the park.


----------



## jamalana

FlameGirl said:


> ...Oh my god, Ben Affleck is really good looking."



I saw Ben on Saturday at Downtown Disney and he was so normal looking that I didn't even realize it was really him until he was passing right by us.  I saw this scruffy looking guy walking in our direction, but he didn't really catch my eye.  Only as he was passing did I notice a resemblance, and as I was about to say to my sister, "That guy looks kind of like Ben Affleck...", I recognized his profile and realized it really was him!  I had a huge crush on him way back when so I was kind of let down that he didn't look the way I remembered.  Serafina is adorable though 

We only hung out at Downtown Disney because we were blocked out from the parks.  It was pretty crowded as well, but didn't feel unusually so for a holiday weekend.  I'm really excited to see the parks for the holidays, but haven't had a chance to do so yet.  I'm hoping to go sometime this week


----------



## Jamian

rentayenta said:


> Wow! That's incredible!



Thanks, I have a few more to share over the next few days:




Haunted Mansion Holiday by -Jamian-, on Flickr


----------



## Sherry E

*Jamian -- *

^^That's a fantastic photo of the entrance to Haunted Mansion Holiday!

​

And *Mike* -- What a great capture in that "Mr. Bluebird's House" shot!  

I am realizing that I have somehow missed quite a few details around Critter Country, between your photo and *I'm mikey's* photos of the tiny Christmas decorations near the Pooh ride (which he posted back in August).  I have no clue how I have missed these things -- it's not like I don't spend inordinate amounts of time wandering around looking for lesser-known gems like that, as well as any kinds of holiday touches.  I certainly do.  I think that I get caught up in what is going on in one land or two lands, spend all my time there, and then I forget to wander over to the other lands.  There are so many little details to take in!

I have to make a point of taking a closer look at Critter Country next week!


​
*perlster --* 

I'm very glad I wasn't there on 11/25 after seeing your photo.  That scene is really what I was thinking the crowds are like in the days leading up to Thanksgiving.  

​



barngro said:


> Just made reservations for Holiday Tour on the 23rd and Fantasmic on the 25th. All dining ressies made already too! Our 4th or 5th Christmas week visit in last 15 years. I remember about 12 years ago it was an El Nino year and it POURED on Christmas Eve. There was absolutely NOBODY in the park! I'm not hoping for that, but I wouldn't mind a few days of rain.
> There is NO place like Disneyland for the holidays!



*barngro -*

Welcome!  It sounds like you have a wonderful trip ahead of you, with the tour, Fantasmic, and being at DLR during Christmas week!

You know, I have been wondering when we will get hit with another bad wave of El Nino rain.  It's been a long while since we really got hit hard with it, but I remember certain seasons in the past when the El Nino rain was seemingly non-stop for weeks -- and it was very heavy at times.  It wreaked all kinds of havoc, flooding streets (because a lot of storm drains around So Cal can't handle that much runoff), causing mudslides and damaging roofs, etc.  I recall back in December 2004 it was pouring, pouring, pouring right around Christmas.  My roofs/ceilings at both work and home kept leaking.  I also remember some heavy rain back in either late 2000 or early 2001, and then again in November of 2001.  

Off the top of my head, I can't think of any really bad El Nino rain taking place in So Cal since maybe 2005-ish or so?  I could be forgetting something, but it's been a while.  We're overdue, it seems, but I don't think there has been any indication that severe El Nino storms are coming this winter (so far).

I agree -- Disneyland for the holidays is wonderful!  It's a very special time of year in the parks and at the hotel, and I think that the Enhancement Team, decorators, designers, Imagineers, etc., have really outdone themselves this season as far as the overall level of decor around both parks and hotels.  They have added new decorations in many spots (even if it's just a random strand of garland here and there), and they have added extra entertainment and holiday merriment in Downtown Disney.  I like that the whole Resort is in full holiday mode!





longtimedisneylurker said:


> Sherry, there is a cozy cones gingerbread scene inside that show building near the cones and meet and greet area in Carsland. Very cute.



*longtimedisneylurker --*

I love the gingerbread model of the Cozy Cone property!  It's adorable.  My favorite little detail about it is that it's a mini-version of the holiday-ized Cozy Cone, instead of just a miniature model of the regular Cozy Cone.  I love the mini-cone Christmas tree!  I was so glad to see that it was brought back this year.  Whoever set it up in the Cozy Cone office made the smart choice to move it a bit closer to the window, on the side where most folks would be trying to view it.  Last year that mini-Cozy Cone display was further away from the window and harder to see in terms of really being able to appreciate the small details.  

The Cozy Cone gingerbread display was the only one I saw on 11/15.  I knew that the gingerbread houses in Storytellers and White Water Snacks would take a bit longer to go up (it sounds like at least one of them is there now), but I saw nothing in Flo's (last year there was a gingerbread Mater -- this year, nothing?) and nothing in the Fiddler, Fifer and Practical Cafe (which had some sort of gingerbread house last year).  I did not go into Carthay Circle, so I didn't see if they have another gingerbread house this year (last year it had a Snow White theme).  

If nothing else, at least the Cozy Cone gingerbread model and the gingerbread house at Storytellers are both back for 2013!




Priory said:


> I think they printed 50 and 49 of them ended up on eBay at ridiculous prices.
> 
> I am shocked they gave them away. The initial blog announcement gave me the impression they'd be for sale. I'd happily pay a reasonable amount for one in the park.



*Priory --*

I hadn't checked eBay but yesterday I was wondering if people were trying to sell them.  

You're right -- selling them for a reasonable price (not eBay prices, in other words) would be a great idea.  It seems to me that Disney missed a good money-making opportunity on that one.  They could have still made the posters a "Limited Time Magic" thing for the holiday season of 2013 only, and they could have limited the quantities printed up for sale so that they would surely run out of them before January 6th but still have enough to last through at least Thanksgiving weekend.  If they marketed them as being available for this season only (to commemorate the first year of Jingle Cruise) and never again, people would have bought up every last poster.





jamalana said:


> I saw Ben on Saturday at Downtown Disney and he was so normal looking that I didn't even realize it was really him until he was passing right by us.  I saw this scruffy looking guy walking in our direction, but he didn't really catch my eye.  Only as he was passing did I notice a resemblance, and as I was about to say to my sister, "That guy looks kind of like Ben Affleck...", I recognized his profile and realized it really was him!  I had a huge crush on him way back when so I was kind of let down that he didn't look the way I remembered.  Serafina is adorable though
> 
> We only hung out at Downtown Disney because we were blocked out from the parks.  It was pretty crowded as well, but didn't feel unusually so for a holiday weekend.  I'm really excited to see the parks for the holidays, but haven't had a chance to do so yet.  I'm hoping to go sometime this week



*jamalana --*

Another Ben Affleck sighting!  I am still shocked that a major A-Lister (and 2013 Oscar winner) would be in the thick of things at DLR, walking through DTD, the GCH and the parks on a weekend -- when weekends are always more crowded -- and a major holiday weekend, no less!  The typical trick the super-famous folks seem to use is to go on weekdays.  

Did Ben and Jen have any kind of security with them, or were they just walking through like a regular family at DLR?

You'll love both parks at this time of year.  The decorations, entertainment and overall atmosphere are amazing.  The whole holiday makeover of the parks and the 3 hotels is much more thorough and all-encompassing than what is done for Halloween Time.


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

I just have to share that we are booked for next year!!!!! Nov 19-25 at the GCH!!!!!


----------



## longtimedisneylurker

Sherry E said:


> *longtimedisneylurker --*
> 
> I love the gingerbread model of the Cozy Cone property!  It's adorable.  My favorite little detail about it is that it's a mini-version of the holiday-ized Cozy Cone, instead of just a miniature model of the regular Cozy Cone.  I love the mini-cone Christmas tree!  I was so glad to see that it was brought back this year.  Whoever set it up in the Cozy Cone office made the smart choice to move it a bit closer to the window, on the side where most folks would be trying to view it.  Last year that mini-Cozy Cone display was further away from the window and harder to see in terms of really being able to appreciate the small details.
> 
> The Cozy Cone gingerbread display was the only one I saw on 11/15.  I knew that the gingerbread houses in Storytellers and White Water Snacks would take a bit longer to go up (it sounds like at least one of them is there now), but I saw nothing in Flo's (last year there was a gingerbread Mater -- this year, nothing?) and nothing in the Fiddler, Fifer and Practical Cafe (which had some sort of gingerbread house last year).  I did not go into Carthay Circle, so I didn't see if they have another gingerbread house this year (last year it had a Snow White theme).
> 
> If nothing else, at least the Cozy Cone gingerbread model and the gingerbread house at Storytellers are both back for 2013!



The only ones I saw were the Cozy Cone and the Storyteller's gingerbreads. I did go into Carthay to take the tour since I had never been inside, and there was no gingerbread in there.


----------



## Sherry E

DisneyJamieCA said:


> I just have to share that we are booked for next year!!!!! Nov 19-25 at the GCH!!!!!



*Jamie -*

  You're already booked!  That's a sign of a successful trip.  You know that the previous trip was a great one if the next trip is booked right on its heels!

Now, let's just cross our fingers that Disney doesn't decide to force a Christmas party on us next year.

I look forward to seeing the photo of the Ariel's Grotto tree -- I've never been in that restaurant.  Is the tree located close to the entrance, or can you not access the tree unless you are actually in the dining room?


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

Sherry E said:
			
		

> Jamie -
> 
> You're already booked!  That's a sign of a successful trip.  You know that the previous trip was a great one if the next trip is booked right on its heels!
> 
> Now, let's just cross our fingers that Disney doesn't decide to force a Christmas party on us next year.
> 
> I look forward to seeing the photo of the Ariel's Grotto tree -- I've never been in that restaurant.  Is the tree located close to the entrance, or can you not access the tree unless you are actually in the dining room?



We booked this early because last year the suites at the Grand were already booked up. I love the DLH, but it isn't the same during the holidays. I am hoping my brother and his family will be joining us this year! And yes, I'm hoping for no Christmas party too. How would that affect the holiday tour I wonder since part if it's sell is the seats for the Holiday Parade??

The Ariel's Grotto tree is right inside the entrance at the top of the stair case, so you should be able to go in and see it. I have some time this afternoon between the kids' school and Nutcracker dress rehearsal, so hoping I can share some!

For now, here is the tree at the Jazz Kitchen (I have it on my phone).







And one of my personal favorites from the trip - one of those moments where it all comes together.


----------



## mvf-m11c

perlster said:


> I present another visual crowd report (7:46 AM)



I remember that morning really well on November 25th that Monday morning where it took quite awhile to get through the line and to the turnstiles at DL.

This was taken at 7:58am and we didn't get in the park until 8:10am.


----------



## mrsw94

Just have to share because I am in shock.  The repair on our car is about $600, however my father-in-law graciously, amazingly and TOTALLY unexpectedly offered to pay for it!!!!!!! 

I gotta say, GOD IS AMAZING!  

Our trip is a GO!!

I am beyond amazed and super excited!!!


----------



## crystal1313

^that is the BEST news!!  So happy for you all =)


----------



## rowan1813

*mrsw94*, I am so happy for you!!!!! I hate that it was so expensive to fix your car, but how wonderful that your father-in-law paid for it! Miracles happen every day! I hope you have fantastic trip!


----------



## mrsw94

crystal1313 said:


> ^that is the BEST news!!  So happy for you all =)





rowan1813 said:


> *mrsw94*, I am so happy for you!!!!! I hate that it was so expensive to fix your car, but how wonderful that your father-in-law paid for it! Miracles happen every day! I hope you have fantastic trip!



Thanks guys.  Now I better get busy getting things ready!!!


----------



## sharksfinatic17

Reservations for meals are done, and today I was able to make reservations for the Holiday Time at Disneyland tour.  So now if I can just scare away hordes of people from visiting the Happiest Place on Earth between January 1-5, life will be good.


----------



## aidensmom31

I love looking at all the pictures.......my trip is so close


----------



## KCmike

Once Upon a Time by KC MikeD, on Flickr


----------



## jamalana

Sherry E said:


> Did Ben and Jen have any kind of security with them, or were they just walking through like a regular family at DLR?
> 
> You'll love both parks at this time of year.  The decorations, entertainment and overall atmosphere are amazing.  The whole holiday makeover of the parks and the 3 hotels is much more thorough and all-encompassing than what is done for Halloween Time.



We only saw Ben and Serafina, and they did have someone with them that we suspect was security, but it wasn't obvious.  Honestly, he looked kind of sulky and didn't have that "Disney" excitement about him (all DISers know what I'm talking about  ); but maybe he was just tired or trying to keep a low profile so that nobody would bother them (it didn't seem like anybody else recognized him in the crowd).  Then again, he does usually look kind of glum in alot of paparazzi pictures (unlike Jennifer who always looks happy and personable). 

I love the parks this time of year! We're passholders but I haven't made it there yet since the Christmas decorations went up.  It's just such a magical and happy place this time of year, even the crowds are tolerable because it's all just so worth it!  (Which makes Ben's demeanor all the more confusing to me!!!  )


----------



## julieheyer

Jamian said:


> Thanks, I have a few more to share over the next few days:
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/jayandruckow/11190003614/
> Haunted Mansion Holiday by -Jamian-, on Flickr



Beautiful pictures!! How did you get that main St. One without any people in it? Amazing!!




mrsw94 said:


> Just have to share because I am in shock.  The repair on our car is about $600, however my father-in-law graciously, amazingly and TOTALLY unexpectedly offered to pay for it!!!!!!!
> 
> I gotta say, GOD IS AMAZING!
> 
> Our trip is a GO!!
> 
> I am beyond amazed and super excited!!!



What wonderful news!!! Such a great surprise about your fil!! God is amazing!! Such a blessing!!! Enjoy your trip!!!


----------



## SueTGGR

Sherry E said:


> Hi, *Sue*! Back at ya!
> 
> How long ago did you see John Stamos and his bear-building girlfriend?  He is 50 years old now.  That whole scenario sounds hilarious.  I wonder where that bear is now.
> 
> In any case, I would love to sit back and watch the parade of people coming to greet John Stamos at the GCH as he holds court.  I think it would be hilarious.  But in all of my years going to DLR I have never seen him there!  Not once!


 
Sherry, it was just last February! We went for my sister's birthday weekend and it added to the weekend so wonderfully! Especially since my sister, husband and I are all major people watchers. Never been starstruck as I grew up down in Santa Monica and seemed to be never really be impressed with the celebrities as they seemed to be everywhere you turned. 
Just wish I could get seats inside Trader Sam's so I could people watch in there! Since we will be at the Grand, we might go on a Stamos-watch again.  
I agree with you about the PP tree, it is just ugly!
I can't wait to see the Grand lobby. I think they need to do the same as the WDW resorts and all have a unique Gingerbread house in their lobby in each of the hotels. And now that I read about DLH, I may have to wander over to check out their decorations.
Love everyone's pictures! I will try and get a few unique ones. I am keeping my fingers crossed between the crowds and now it is saying that we might have rain Saturday.  Keeping my fingers crossed and bringing layers to keep warm and dry!
Later,
Sue


----------



## PHXscuba

Does anyone who's been so far know what time they start up the little projection show on the IASWH facade? Even though it gets dark between 4:30 and 5:00, the parade starts from that area at 5:30, so it would have to be at 6:00 or after, right? It doesn't show up on the entertainment calendar.

I'd like to see the little show and stroll DL and DCA with the parks lit up before seeing WoC, but I'm not sure there's enough "dark" for all I want to see in one night! 

PHXscuba


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

PHXscuba said:
			
		

> Does anyone who's been so far know what time they start up the little projection show on the IASWH facade? Even though it gets dark between 4:30 and 5:00, the parade starts from that area at 5:30, so it would have to be at 6:00 or after, right? It doesn't show up on the entertainment calendar.
> 
> I'd like to see the little show and stroll DL and DCA with the parks lit up before seeing WoC, but I'm not sure there's enough "dark" for all I want to see in one night!
> 
> PHXscuba



We saw it about 15 mins after the 5:30 parade ended.


----------



## tipovertiff

So excited! Picked up our travel packet, we will be staying at GCH 12/19 -12/26, we have a 5  day park hopper, plus  a Fantasmic reservation for park hopper

Oops! Darn iPad! We have F reservations for 12/20, Holiday Tour on 12/21, WOC at WCT on 12/24 & Minnie & Friends Breakfast on 12/25! This is our 1st ever visit to the parks to see the Christmas decorations! A BIG thank you to Sherri for all your wisdom & wit on this board.  And a big thank you to everyone who has posted pictures, tips, peppermint ice cream love, and generally got me excited for our trip! The tour, F dessert, & tour are all surprises for my family, which makes it so exciting for me! I would appreciate any and all last minute tips from those who have already been this year. I read all the 1st pages of this thread, and I have been following this thread since about September.


----------



## PinkPrincessZ

Forgive me if this has already been posted, but can anyone tell me who will be narrating the Candlelight Ceremony this Saturday and Sunday?

Thanks so much!


----------



## kylie71

Thanksgiving weekend...





















More to come.....

--Lori


----------



## Sherry E

PinkPrincessZ said:


> Forgive me if this has already been posted, but can anyone tell me who will be narrating the Candlelight Ceremony this Saturday and Sunday?
> 
> Thanks so much!



*Kristina --*

We haven't talked about the narrators too often, so it would have been easy to overlook or miss when we did.  Disney has not officially/formally posted the narrators anywhere that I am aware of this year, which is why I did not mention it on page 1 of this thread (under the Candlelight category).

The narrators have been kept quiet for a long time.  I only read in the last few weeks that the narrators will be Blair Underwood on 12/7 and Kurt Russell on 12/8.  I read it in one place, and then it was later mentioned in a couple of other places (most recently on MiceChat).  I suppose there could always be a last minute change or cancellation, in which case someone else would have to fill in.


----------



## PinkPrincessZ

Thank you Sherry!


----------



## SueTGGR

Sherry E said:


> *Kristina --*
> 
> We haven't talked about the narrators too often, so it would have been easy to overlook or miss when we did.  Disney has not officially/formally posted the narrators anywhere that I am aware of this year, which is why I did not mention it on page 1 of this thread (under the Candlelight category).
> 
> The narrators have been kept quiet for a long time.  I only read in the last few weeks that the narrators will be Blair Underwood on 12/7 and Kurt Russell on 12/8.  I read it in one place, and then it was later mentioned in a couple of other places (most recently on MiceChat).  I suppose there could always be a last minute change or cancellation, in which case someone else would have to fill in.


Another thing I am not finding is what time they will start, anyone?  Trying to make dinner plans and don't want to rely on the monorail getting us out of the park if it has already started or about to start.
Thanks!
Sue


----------



## tksbaskets

Great pictures Lori!  Thank you for sharing.

TK


----------



## crystal1313

Sherry, when do you go on your trip and dine at Club 33?  Soon isn't it?


----------



## mamaburrito

I am so excited! We are surprising our kids (5 & 2) with a day trip to Disneyland on Dec. 12.  We've told them we are visiting  a carrot museum.   Hoping for moderate crowds but we only a few things on our must do list; RSR, Disney Jr. Live, IASW, and the Christmas Parade  and fireworks.  Should be doable, right?

So happy we are able to pull this off for the kids.


----------



## Sherry E

SueTGGR said:


> Another thing I am not finding is what time they will start, anyone?  Trying to make dinner plans and don't want to rely on the monorail getting us out of the park if it has already started or about to start.
> Thanks!
> Sue



*Sue -*

The problem is that Disney is being very hush-hush about the CP this year so I haven't seen anything released by them that is 100% official.  However, the info that has come out through unofficial sources seems very believable, likely and realistic so I'm sure it's true.  

After last year's 20-night extravaganza Disney knows they lured in a lot of new fans who will want to see the CP, but since there are no dinner packages or seats being won in a raffle or anything of that sort this year, Disney seems to be keeping the details to themselves to not draw too much attention to the CP.  So we have to find out our info in other ways.

*perlster* posted this quite a while back - http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=49853481&postcount=2056.  It looks like the times will be 5:30 p.m. and 8:00 p.m., unless something changes.  That sounds about on par with last year.  I think that both of the Candlelight Ceremonies I saw in 2012 were the 5:30 shows, although they may have started a little bit late.  They last about 40 or 45 minutes, as I recall.




crystal1313 said:


> Sherry, when do you go on your trip and dine at Club 33?  Soon isn't it?



*crystal1313 --*

Yep.  On Sunday the fun begins.  In 4 days at this specific time I will be back at DLR -- and, depending on whether or not my room is ready early (I've had great luck with that for the last few years but I know I can't count on it to happen), and whether or not I managed to get any sleep the night before, I will either be napping in the room or cavorting around one of the parks or hotels, grumbling over the fact that I didn't get any sleep!  I will have already briefly met up with *Kathy/ksromack* (who hasn't checked in here for a few days!  I wonder if she's having a great time?), *Janet/mom2rtk* and *Kim/kmedina* earlier that morning, for a group photo.  At some point I will have to go to the room and grab a coat and scarf, and then if I am going to brave the CP I will have to find a spot and make the commitment!

Monday is my first ever -- and possibly only -- Club 33 visit, with a totally different trio of DIS'ers.

And then, I have other things I want to do but am still trying to figure out what I'm doing on which days.  I am finding that if I schedule too many other things it will interrupt my photo-taking time, but certain things need to be scheduled in (such as the CP, the IASWH "show" and Winter Dreams).  So I may have to play some things by ear.  I don't like to pin myself down to too many times and dates, but I need to get something accomplished too!



mamaburrito said:


> I am so excited! We are surprising our kids (5 & 2) with a day trip to Disneyland on Dec. 12.  We've told them we are visiting  a carrot museum.   Hoping for moderate crowds but we only a few things on our must do list; RSR, Disney Jr. Live, IASW, and the Christmas Parade  and fireworks.  Should be doable, right?
> 
> So happy we are able to pull this off for the kids.



*mamaburrito --*

 I think those things are totally doable.  

A carrot museum??  Is there an actual carrot museum?  I know there is a Bunny Museum, but I've never heard of a museum devoted to all things carrots!


----------



## kylie71

tksbaskets said:


> Great pictures Lori!  Thank you for sharing.
> 
> TK


Thank You, TK!!

--Lori


----------



## Delilah1310

hi all.
I just posted a holiday related mini-tr titled
"we survived Thanksgiving week ... and you can too"

I thought some ppl here might be interested in the content, but I didn't know the protocol about posting the same information twice.

bottom line - even when it is crazy crowded, it is manageable!
happy to answer any questions.

thanks for all the planning help you guys!! 
It really paid off for us.


----------



## mamaburrito

Sherry E said:


> *Sue -*
> 
> *mamaburrito --*
> 
> I think those things are totally doable.
> 
> A carrot museum??  Is there an actual carrot museum?  I know there is a Bunny Museum, but I've never heard of a museum devoted to all things carrots!



No clue! I just made it up something that would sound completely boring to a 5 year old boy.  Any wild guesses on how the crowds might be on Dec. 12?


----------



## Gisele

Yes, there is an actual carrot museum. The name is the 
Carotte Musée. It was founded by none other than the quintessential rascally bunny himself, Mr Bugs Bunny. It is located inside the Anaheim Convention Center, in Anaheim, Ca. 
The admission is one bag of baby sized carrots, or just one long carrot, which is Bugs favorite, don't ya know.
The museum is open everyday, with exception of Christmas and free carrot day at Denny's, which is normally every January 10th. Bugs bunny can often be seen either giving guided tours and or giving autographs. Special arrangements may be made for private or school tours.
There are also on going projects being offered at the museum, such as just give carrots a chance, which is wildly popular, by the way, to the readings chosen from amongst all the much beloved classic tails of Peter Rabbits exploits in and out of the briar patch. Sometimes, Bugs will be giving these readings. Otherwise, it will be a volunteer bunny doing such.
There is a wonderful gift shop and tea room too. The biggest hit in our tea room is our world famous hop along carrot mini tea cakes. I highly recommend our little cakes. And our carrot  flavored infused tea is just the best! We all so love it, especially Bugs Bunny

We hope to see you hopping on over for a visit.

Phone:

1 800 Bug Sbun

WWW.CarotteMusée.COM


----------



## dalstitch45

Hi everyone, just joining this thread a little late this year, but I have been lurking.  I am here now, and have a copy of the Disneyland Guide from the gate.  It says 5:30 and 8:00 p.m. for Saturday and Sunday's CP.  

I am so excited to get a chance to see the CP again this year.  Thank you Sherry for the narrator tip.  I am a big Blair Underwood fan, so I will be there bright and early to try to get a good spot.


----------



## Pesky

Lori, those are GREAT pictures!  Love them!

Getting close -- almost single digits!  And after our freeze here, should be nice.  Starting my packing list and getting part of the kids' surprises (pins and shirts) together.  AND found a larger size of Belle's red Christmas dress lurking in my gift closet so DD will have TWO princess dresses to wear during our visit.


----------



## KCmike

*Lori* - awesome pics!
*Sherry E* - Hope you have a great time at DL and Club 33!
*Janet* - Hope your flight made it there safely and your all checked and ready for some fun!

Thought these trees made for a great frame of Carthay Circle



Framing Carthay Circle by KC MikeD, on Flickr


----------



## SueTGGR

dalstitch45 said:


> Hi everyone, just joining this thread a little late this year, but I have been lurking.  I am here now, and have a copy of the Disneyland Guide from the gate.  It says 5:30 and 8:00 p.m. for Saturday and Sunday's CP.
> 
> I am so excited to get a chance to see the CP again this year.  Thank you Sherry for the narrator tip.  I am a big Blair Underwood fan, so I will be there bright and early to try to get a good spot.


THANK YOU!!!! 
Hope you get a good spot!


----------



## crystal1313

mamaburrito!  I LOVE it!  LOL.  We are taking our DS5 and DS4 the 13-14 (coming in late the 12th) for a surprise visit too!  Maybe I will tell them we are going to a carrot museum as well!  

Sherry!  So, so , so excited for you and your visit to Club 33!  It's AMAZING!!!!  Take tons of photos and make sure to check out the restroom!  Both times I have been lucky enough to go there, the staff were incredible. They could totally tell I was geeking out, and they showed me around and showed me everything/told me about everything!  It was the best =)  I'm so glad you get to see it before the renovations too.  What an awesome trip!!!  Are you staying at the PPH?


----------



## larina

I have been missing from this thread and from the board in general. Live has been crazy, too crazy to even get excited about our trip, but I am FINALLY there and so here I am. Going to scan the thread for a day or two and get myself back in gear.


----------



## dreamseeker9

Hi all!  I am back in NYC, after being at DLR just 24 hours ago!    We had a wonderful day there.  I will eventually write a TR, but here's a brief recap:

We headed into DCA just after rope drop at 9:00 AM.  Unfortunately, we didn't realize until we had arrived at RSR that it was closed for the day!    A CM told us that it was probably because it had rained the night before, but we also saw a camera crew in Cars Land, filming something.  Another CM told me that RSR was also closed the day after Thanksgiving, when there was a lot of rain.  

I was determined to not let RSR being closed throw me off, so we headed to TSMM - the wait was already 45 minutes long!  I guess everyone else had similar ideas to quickly move on to the other most popular rides.  We next got FPs for California Screamin', then decided to wait for Soarin' - posted wait time was 25 minutes, but it was more like 40.  I was starting to panic, 2 rides in 2 hours, and we only had 1 day for both parks?!?  But then we hit a nice streak of using our FPs for Cali Screamin' (I loved it!), then we got FPs to Goofy's Sky School, had a quick lunch, then walked on to the Golden Zephyr and the Silly Swing Symphony.  Then back to use our FPs for Goofy - way too jerky, I won't ever ride that again, it hurt!  Overall, I was surprised by the lack of Christmas decorations at DCA, particularly around the Paradise Pier, Grizzly Peak and Condor Flats sections.

Then it was time to go to DL - I was so excited!  It was amazing, I absolutely loved it.  So many classics.  We first waited 25 minutes for Space Mountain- wow!  Better than the WDW version for sure!  Then we headed into Adventureland and got in the single rider line for Indiana Jones - supposedly a 5-minute wait, until it broke down as we were next in line.    After another 10 minutes, we heard a CM tell another park guest that it would be at least another 20 minutes, so we left.  Adventureland seemed very busy, so we split up - the boys went to Star Tours, while I did single rider for Splash Mountain - I loved it so much!  I barely got wet, I lucked out being in the back seat with a family of 5 in front of me.  I actually got wetter in the front seat of POTC later in the day, go figure!  The lines for POTC and Haunted Mansion were both about 25 minutes long.  No FPs for HMH that day, for whatever reason.  We did get to ride Indiana Jones later as well, in the single rider line again.  I had my beloved Dole Whip - I loved it, but I do like it better at WDW with the option to get the pineapple-vanilla swirl.

We shopped on Main Street, my friend was cold and bought a cute hoodie.  We then went back to DCA and waited only 10 minutes for my favorite, the Tower of Terror!!!  I absolutely loved every second of it, we went just as it was getting dark - perfect!  We needed a break badly after that, so we went to Carthay Circle in the lounge, got some drinks and eats, and I charged my dead phone.    We came out onto Buena Vista Street to a lit tree, so pretty.  We shopped in a few stores there - I wanted a Disneyland ornament that had 2013 on it, and I was not pleased with the selection.  I did get a Disneyland Mickey magnet for my fridge that I really like.  We went back to DL and shopped there for ornaments - same selection, so I settled for one of Mickey in front of the castle, no date on it.  My brother got a different one with 2013 on it, I think it was Mickey and other characters around the sorcerer's hat.  

It was 7:00 PM by this time - the fireworks were supposed to start at 7:30 PM, with the park closing at 8:00 PM.  We hadn't been to Fantasyland yet, so we walked back to IASW, just in time for the projection show at 7:15 PM.  Beautiful!  Then the announcements started, that due to high winds, the fireworks might not happen.    We decided to keep walking around Fantasyland.  Sadly, in all my planning, I didn't ever remember reading that most of the attractions close well before the fireworks.  So we missed out on Mr. Toad, Peter Pan, and other attractions - all closed by the time we got to them.  We walked through Frontierland, since we hadn't yet, then back to Main Street.  Another announcement that the fireworks may not happen.    What to do?  We walked toward the railroad.  I had read that people can stand on the elevated railroad platform, so we thought that would be a good spot to watch fireworks and then make a quick exit.  But it was all dark, and a CM told me that the railroad was already closed for the night.    And then a few minutes later, the announcement came that there wouldn't be any fireworks.  We were near the exit, so we hurried and got on a tram and missed the exit traffic out of the parking garage.

All in all, we had a great time.  It's definitely a very long day to try to cover both parks, and we were all disappointed that RSR was down.  I think I was the one most disappointed about the Believe in Holiday Magic fireworks being canceled.  But overall, it was a magical day. 

Thanks to everyone for your advice.  I took a ton of photos, but I just flew back today and am exhausted.  I'll upload some later this week or this weekend.


----------



## julieheyer

dreamseeker9 said:


> Hi all!  I am back in NYC, after being at DLR just 24 hours ago!    We had a wonderful day there.  I will eventually write a TR, but here's a brief recap:
> 
> We headed into DCA just after rope drop at 9:00 AM.  Unfortunately, we didn't realize until we had arrived at RSR that it was closed for the day!    A CM told us that it was probably because it had rained the night before, but we also saw a camera crew in Cars Land, filming something.  Another CM told me that RSR was also closed the day after Thanksgiving, when there was a lot of rain.
> 
> I was determined to not let RSR being closed throw me off, so we headed to TSMM - the wait was already 45 minutes long!  I guess everyone else had similar ideas to quickly move on to the other most popular rides.  We next got FPs for California Screamin', then decided to wait for Soarin' - posted wait time was 25 minutes, but it was more like 40.  I was starting to panic, 2 rides in 2 hours, and we only had 1 day for both parks?!?  But then we hit a nice streak of using our FPs for Cali Screamin' (I loved it!), then we got FPs to Goofy's Sky School, had a quick lunch, then walked on to the Golden Zephyr and the Silly Swing Symphony.  Then back to use our FPs for Goofy - way too jerky, I won't ever ride that again, it hurt!  Overall, I was surprised by the lack of Christmas decorations at DCA, particularly around the Paradise Pier, Grizzly Peak and Condor Flats sections.
> 
> Then it was time to go to DL - I was so excited!  It was amazing, I absolutely loved it.  So many classics.  We first waited 25 minutes for Space Mountain- wow!  Better than the WDW version for sure!  Then we headed into Adventureland and got in the single rider line for Indiana Jones - supposedly a 5-minute wait, until it broke down as we were next in line.    After another 10 minutes, we heard a CM tell another park guest that it would be at least another 20 minutes, so we left.  Adventureland seemed very busy, so we split up - the boys went to Star Tours, while I did single rider for Splash Mountain - I loved it so much!  I barely got wet, I lucked out being in the back seat with a family of 5 in front of me.  I actually got wetter in the front seat of POTC later in the day, go figure!  The lines for POTC and Haunted Mansion were both about 25 minutes long.  No FPs for HMH that day, for whatever reason.  We did get to ride Indiana Jones later as well, in the single rider line again.  I had my beloved Dole Whip - I loved it, but I do like it better at WDW with the option to get the pineapple-vanilla swirl.
> 
> We shopped on Main Street, my friend was cold and bought a cute hoodie.  We then went back to DCA and waited only 10 minutes for my favorite, the Tower of Terror!!!  I absolutely loved every second of it, we went just as it was getting dark - perfect!  We needed a break badly after that, so we went to Carthay Circle in the lounge, got some drinks and eats, and I charged my dead phone.    We came out onto Buena Vista Street to a lit tree, so pretty.  We shopped in a few stores there - I wanted a Disneyland ornament that had 2013 on it, and I was not pleased with the selection.  I did get a Disneyland Mickey magnet for my fridge that I really like.  We went back to DL and shopped there for ornaments - same selection, so I settled for one of Mickey in front of the castle, no date on it.  My brother got a different one with 2013 on it, I think it was Mickey and other characters around the sorcerer's hat.
> 
> It was 7:00 PM by this time - the fireworks were supposed to start at 7:30 PM, with the park closing at 8:00 PM.  We hadn't been to Fantasyland yet, so we walked back to IASW, just in time for the projection show at 7:15 PM.  Beautiful!  Then the announcements started, that due to high winds, the fireworks might not happen.    We decided to keep walking around Fantasyland.  Sadly, in all my planning, I didn't ever remember reading that most of the attractions close well before the fireworks.  So we missed out on Mr. Toad, Peter Pan, and other attractions - all closed by the time we got to them.  We walked through Frontierland, since we hadn't yet, then back to Main Street.  Another announcement that the fireworks may not happen.    What to do?  We walked toward the railroad.  I had read that people can stand on the elevated railroad platform, so we thought that would be a good spot to watch fireworks and then make a quick exit.  But it was all dark, and a CM told me that the railroad was already closed for the night.    And then a few minutes later, the announcement came that there wouldn't be any fireworks.  We were near the exit, so we hurried and got on a tram and missed the exit traffic out of the parking garage.
> 
> All in all, we had a great time.  It's definitely a very long day to try to cover both parks, and we were all disappointed that RSR was down.  I think I was the one most disappointed about the Believe in Holiday Magic fireworks being canceled.  But overall, it was a magical day.
> 
> Thanks to everyone for your advice.  I took a ton of photos, but I just flew back today and am exhausted.  I'll upload some later this week or this weekend.



Thanks for the report. I'd be totally crushed if the fireworks and RSR were both not available :cry: they're my 2 "must dos" on my upcoming trip. Love that you still had a blast and a good perspective on it . Disneyland is always magical!


----------



## Delilah1310

dreamseeker9 said:


> All in all, we had a great time.



Sounds like you were able to get a lot done even with the curve balls of broken down rides and cancelled events.

glad you had a good first visit ... if you are anything like me, you are probably already planning your return!


----------



## kylie71

Thank You :  Pesky and KCMike!   Love your picture Mike, I so enjoyed Buena Vista street this year!  Very Festive!!  Warm feeling..

--Lori



Here are a few more:


----------



## aidensmom31

We will get there and have one day to try for fresh Candy Canes...trying to decide if we want to do this.  Do the premade ones they sell taste the same?


----------



## egritz

We leave in 4 days. I would be totally excited except now I'm sick, and pregnant so not able to take the really good cold meds that actually work.  And at this rate I may be feeling better by monday but I'm fully expecting DD & DH to be sick by the time we leave :-(  So bummed.  I called out sick yesterday from work, but have to be here today & tomorrow. I haven't even started packing, have no idea what last minute things I need to run out and buy this weekend. Starting to feel overwhelmed!

on the bright side, it is looking like we shouldn't get any/much rain next week. Fingers crossed so I can return the $80 in waterproof gear I bought last week for DD & myself!


----------



## momtothreeinfinity

dreamseeker9 - thank you so much for your trip report!

Your report did bring up a good point that I've been wondering about...  for the fireworks which rides close down and do they reopen afterwards?

I have the same questions regarding Fantasmic! and World of Color - do rides and attractions shut down, but reopen afterwards or remain closed for the rest of the day?

If anyone knows I'd sincerely appreciate that information, it would help me plan some of our days better. ~ TIA

Cheers!


----------



## dreamseeker9

momtothreeinfinity said:


> dreamseeker9 - thank you so much for your trip report!
> 
> Your report did bring up a good point that I've been wondering about...  for the fireworks which rides close down and do they reopen afterwards?
> 
> I have the same questions regarding Fantasmic! and World of Color - do rides and attractions shut down, but reopen afterwards or remain closed for the rest of the day?
> 
> If anyone knows I'd sincerely appreciate that information, it would help me plan some of our days better. ~ TIA
> 
> Cheers!



I can only speak from my experience on Tuesday night.  The fireworks were supposed to happen at 7:30 PM, and DL was to close at 8:00 PM.  At around 7:10 PM, the Mad Tea Party, Dumbo and IASW were operating.  The dark rides on either side of the castle were not operating and were completely dark and closed for the night (Snow White, Pinocchio, Mr. Toad, Peter Pan).  At around 7:20 PM, the Main Street train station was dark, and a CM confirmed the railroad was closed for the night.


----------



## rentayenta

Love the photos. 


We'll be in DCA and the GCV in just two weeks from today!


----------



## tksbaskets

rentayenta said:


> Love the photos.
> 
> 
> We'll be in DCA and the GCV in just two weeks from today!



We will be too!  We'll be at the end of our trip then.  We leave a week from Sunday!!  That deserves a  and a


----------



## Sherry E

*I happened to check Accuweather last night, though I said I wouldn't really start seriously paying attention to the forecast until today (because it can fluctuate from day to day).  I noticed that the first night I'm at DLR (on Sunday) is predicted to drop down to 37 degrees...with a "RealFeel" of 31 degrees.  That's right.  A real feel of 31 degrees.








Yesssssssssss!


While there won't be (real) snow on the ground and it's not cold like other places are, a RealFeel of 31 degrees is AWESOME for me!  Wheeeeeeeeeeee!!!  Brisk, crisp weather is what we should be having in December!  It is not right to have temperatures above 60 degrees in December.  It's the holiday season!  That means bundling up and whipping out the cocoa!

The last time I checked, the daytime temps on Sunday are not predicted to be above 60 degrees.  Double wheeeeeeeeeeee!!!  Of course, as the days progress the temperatures start climbing out of the 60's and into the 70's and the evenings get into the 40's.  Still chilly, but not as great as Sunday's weather!!

Of course, some of Saturday's predicted rain could spill over into Sunday but we'll see.*

​
*Kathy/ksromack* hasn't checked in for a while -- is that a good sign or a bad sign?  Hopefully it means she has been getting many, many things accomplished and is having a great time!

*Mike, Lori and Jamie* (from a couple of days ago) -- Thank you so much for posting all of the great pictures!

*Mike* -- I'm going to get my hands on some of the hot chocolate at Club 33 because you mentioned it!


*dreamseeker9 & Delilah1310* -- Thank you for the reviews!  

*dreamseeker9*, it doesn't sound like you had quite as good a trip as you were hoping to have or expected to have, but it sounds like it was good nonetheless!

What I found interesting -- because I think it all boils down to what you're accustomed to and also individual perception -- is that you commented on the lack of decor in DCA.  If I hadn't seen DCA in previous years I would probably agree.  You probably didn't see it, but the other day I was saying in this this thread that, overall, I am very pleased with DLR for the decorations this year because they have done more with the decor for 2013. 

Paradise Pier has quite a few decorations -- on the pier (where the tree is), at Duffy's spot and around the outskirts, like near the Little Mermaid ride -- as well as over at the Viva Navidad area. 

Pacific Wharf, on the other hand, is usually lacking in any kind of decor -- but this year I think there is some garland and maybe lights on Ghirardelli.

Grizzly Peak is not an area that will ever get an extensive holiday overlay, but there are a couple of touches in the appropriate places.

Condor Flats has nothing in the way of decor, nor does Tomorrowland.  But those are really the only two areas in all of DLR that have no holiday touches whatsoever (not counting merchandise), which I think is great!  That is an improvement from previous years.  DLR has added in decorations this year to areas that had none in the past, or that needed more.

So, again, even though it may not seem like certain areas are decorated -- and some are more decorated than others, for sure -- this year is actually a step up on many levels!  There are even wreaths outside of ESPN Zone, which is brand new!

​


tipovertiff said:


> So excited! Picked up our travel packet, we will be staying at GCH 12/19 -12/26, we have a 5  day park hopper, plus  a Fantasmic reservation for park hopper
> 
> Oops! Darn iPad! We have F reservations for 12/20, Holiday Tour on 12/21, WOC at WCT on 12/24 & Minnie & Friends Breakfast on 12/25! This is our 1st ever visit to the parks to see the Christmas decorations! A BIG thank you to Sherri for all your wisdom & wit on this board.  And a big thank you to everyone who has posted pictures, tips, peppermint ice cream love, and generally got me excited for our trip! The tour, F dessert, & tour are all surprises for my family, which makes it so exciting for me! I would appreciate any and all last minute tips from those who have already been this year. I read all the 1st pages of this thread, and I have been following this thread since about September.



*tipovertiff --*

You're welcome!  Thank you for the kind words!

Hmmm... I can't think of any other tips off-hand.  I'm sure something will come to me later.  I think you'll have a great time with the Fantasmic dessert and the holiday tour!




mamaburrito said:


> No clue! I just made it up something that would sound completely boring to a 5 year old boy.  Any wild guesses on how the crowds might be on Dec. 12?



*mamaburrito --*

Well, I was there on December 12th last year, but it was my last day (Wednesday).  It began to drizzle -- and later rain -- that day, so crowds were kind of non-existent for the first few hours.  I recall that Liza/funatdisney and I just walked right on to IASWH, without a wait of any kind.

This year, because the 12th is a Thursday and closer to the weekend, I have a feeling there will be a good number of people in the parks unless there is a good chance of rain.  That doesn't mean it will be crazy crowded, but I don't think it will be empty either.

I am finding that people are reporting on crowds that are lower than expected during certain times, and bigger than expected during other times this year.  This has me wondering what next week will be like at DLR, whereas it has usually not been that bad in the past.





dalstitch45 said:


> Hi everyone, just joining this thread a little late this year, but I have been lurking.  I am here now, and have a copy of the Disneyland Guide from the gate.  It says 5:30 and 8:00 p.m. for Saturday and Sunday's CP.
> 
> I am so excited to get a chance to see the CP again this year.  Thank you Sherry for the narrator tip.  I am a big Blair Underwood fan, so I will be there bright and early to try to get a good spot.



*dalstitch45 --*

Better late than never!  It's actually almost time to switch over to a new thread because this one will hit the page limit soon!

I remember that you saw the CP last year and loved it (as did I).  I wonder if not being able to get seats this year will affect my enjoyment of it.  Last year was so wonderful because I was sitting down and could really _see_ the performers and the narrator.  This year I am not sure how far back I will end up while standing.

I am wishing us both good luck in that we will be able to see the CP without a lot of difficulty!




crystal1313 said:


> Sherry!  So, so , so excited for you and your visit to Club 33!  It's AMAZING!!!!  Take tons of photos and make sure to check out the restroom!  Both times I have been lucky enough to go there, the staff were incredible. They could totally tell I was geeking out, and they showed me around and showed me everything/told me about everything!  It was the best =)  I'm so glad you get to see it before the renovations too.  What an awesome trip!!!  Are you staying at the PPH?



*crystal1313 --*

Thank you!  I specifically wanted to go before the renovations and expansion take place, so I could see Club 33 in its current form.  I was extended the offer to go to Club 33 quite a while back, but decided to wait until now to go.  I never asked for it, or tried to get an invitation.  In fact, I just figured it would happen when the time was right, and if it didn't that would be okay.

I invited DizNee Luver/Laurie, PHXscuba and Liza/funatdisney to come along, as they have not yet been to Club 33 either.  What good is being blessed with a bit of good fortune if you can't share it with others who appreciate it, especially during the holiday season? 

I've heard about the restroom --in fact, I think I saw someone's photos of it at some point!  It's definitely not like the other restrooms in the parks!





larina said:


> I have been missing from this thread and from the board in general. Live has been crazy, too crazy to even get excited about our trip, but I am FINALLY there and so here I am. Going to scan the thread for a day or two and get myself back in gear.



*larina --*

You have been missing, indeed!  You stayed away from the entire 3-month Theme Week Countdown, and I thought you would participate!  

I mentioned you a few days ago, because *momtothreeinfinity* was asking specific questions about the DLR hotels on Christmas day, i.e., if the mood is anymore festive, and if the CMs seem disappointed to not be with their families on that day.  I said you might have some insight into that.




aidensmom31 said:


> We will get there and have one day to try for fresh Candy Canes...trying to decide if we want to do this.  Do the premade ones they sell taste the same?



*aidensmom31 --*

Supposedly the pre-made candy canes are made the same way, with the same techniques and ingredients, but they are made "offstage" and they are not quite as fresh by the time you get them.  This is what I've read, anyway.  I have never gotten one so I don't have first-hand info.

The handmade canes are fresh.  




egritz said:


> We leave in 4 days. I would be totally excited except now I'm sick, and pregnant so not able to take the really good cold meds that actually work.  And at this rate I may be feeling better by monday but I'm fully expecting DD & DH to be sick by the time we leave :-(  So bummed.  I called out sick yesterday from work, but have to be here today & tomorrow. I haven't even started packing, have no idea what last minute things I need to run out and buy this weekend. Starting to feel overwhelmed!
> 
> on the bright side, it is looking like we shouldn't get any/much rain next week. Fingers crossed so I can return the $80 in waterproof gear I bought last week for DD & myself!



*egritz --*

Oh no!  You can't be sick!  The weather will be very chilly, too, so you have to bundle up.

I totally know what you mean about the good cold meds that actually work -- the ones 'behind the counter' are the better ones.  The ones out on the shelves are almost useless.  What a terrible time to not be able to take those!

I hope you feel better -- fast -- and that this trip can be a good one for you.



momtothreeinfinity said:


> dreamseeker9 - thank you so much for your trip report!
> 
> Your report did bring up a good point that I've been wondering about...  for the fireworks which rides close down and do they reopen afterwards?
> 
> *I have the same questions regarding Fantasmic! and World of Color - do rides and attractions shut down, but reopen afterwards or remain closed for the rest of the day?*
> 
> If anyone knows I'd sincerely appreciate that information, it would help me plan some of our days better. ~ TIA
> 
> Cheers!



*momtothreeinfinity --*

That sounds like a question for *Bret/mvf-m11c*!  He would be able to help with that.  If he doesn't happen to see your post here, you might want to pop into his TR in the Disneyland TR section and ask him.

​


----------



## julieheyer

momtothreeinfinity said:


> dreamseeker9 - thank you so much for your trip report!
> 
> Your report did bring up a good point that I've been wondering about...  for the fireworks which rides close down and do they reopen afterwards?
> 
> I have the same questions regarding Fantasmic! and World of Color - do rides and attractions shut down, but reopen afterwards or remain closed for the rest of the day?
> 
> If anyone knows I'd sincerely appreciate that information, it would help me plan some of our days better. ~ TIA
> 
> Cheers!



I'd like to know too!! Thanks for posting this! Anyone know for sure? I can't remember on nights where the park closes right after fireworks.... But on later nights they open up again.




egritz said:


> We leave in 4 days. I would be totally excited except now I'm sick, and pregnant so not able to take the really good cold meds that actually work.  And at this rate I may be feeling better by monday but I'm fully expecting DD & DH to be sick by the time we leave :-(  So bummed.  I called out sick yesterday from work, but have to be here today & tomorrow. I haven't even started packing, have no idea what last minute things I need to run out and buy this weekend. Starting to feel overwhelmed!
> 
> on the bright side, it is looking like we shouldn't get any/much rain next week. Fingers crossed so I can return the $80 in waterproof gear I bought last week for DD & myself!



 bummer on being sick!! I hope the rest of your family is spared and you're feeling better soon! Yes! The forecast loos better for next week!, YAY! I'll be there too! Hope it lasts!


----------



## Pesky

Sherry E said:


> *I happened to check Accuweather last night, though I said I wouldn't really start seriously paying attention to the forecast until today (because it can fluctuate from day to day).  I noticed that the first night I'm at DLR (on Sunday) is predicted to drop down to 37 degrees...with a "RealFeel" of 31 degrees.  That's right.  A real feel of 31 degrees.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yesssssssssss!
> 
> 
> While there won't be (real) snow on the ground and it's not cold like other places are, a RealFeel of 31 degrees is AWESOME for me!  Wheeeeeeeeeeee!!!  Brisk, crisp weather is what we should be having in December!  It is not right to have temperatures above 60 degrees in December.  It's the holiday season!  That means bundling up and whipping out the cocoa!
> 
> The last time I checked, the daytime temps on Sunday are not predicted to be above 60 degrees.  Double wheeeeeeeeeeee!!!  Of course, as the days progress the temperatures start climbing out of the 60's and into the 70's and the evenings get into the 40's.  Still chilly, but not as great as Sunday's weather!!
> 
> Of course, some of Saturday's predicted rain could spill over into Sunday but we'll see.*
> 
> ​



LOL!  You kill me.  I'm here looking forward to getting OUT of the cold weather (of course, it is a balmy 8 degrees today) and you embrace it!  That's awesome.  Hope it stays just how you like it and you have a fabulous time.  Can't wait to see your TR!


----------



## kylie71

Sherry have a BLAST!  Congrats on Club 33, I had the honor of going a few years ago and it was Amazing.   I have a picture of the bathroom, lol!  It's different!
Enjoy the cold, we have single digits here in Reno area, I really enjoyed the mid 70's last week in the OC!
Can't wait for your trip report...



--Lori


----------



## Sherry E

Pesky said:


> LOL!  You kill me.  I'm here looking forward to getting OUT of the cold weather (of course, it is a balmy 8 degrees today) and you embrace it!  That's awesome.  Hope it stays just how you like it and you have a fabulous time.  Can't wait to see your TR!



*Pesky --*



If it's 8 degrees where you are, then anything in the 30s or 40s should seem positively hot to you!

Supposedly it was 9 degrees this morning in Big Bear.  Stay away from there on your vacation!

I was just watching the news.  Whenever we have a heat wave, rain storm, strong wind or a cold snap in So Cal, it's the funniest thing.  The reporters are hot on the story of the weather, and if it's something like 50 degrees they will be wearing their biggest parkas, ski caps and winter mittens.  If it's windy they will go to the windiest place in So Cal to look "windblown" on camera.  If the weather is 90 degrees, they will hold little mini-fans and bottles of water.  If it's rainy, the reporters drag out the yellow rain gear, and they all look like the Gorton's Fisherman.

In other words, they always have to have some sort of prop or accessory to 'remind' us how hot/rainy/windy/cold it really is!

So today, one of the parka-wearing reporters went to a spot that was particularly cold, just to talk to other people who confirmed that it is cold.  One lady the reporter interviewed was hilarious (unintentionally).  She said, very seriously, "Why IS it so cold?  What's really going on?  It's usually not like this in Cali."  The tone of her voice -- the way she said it -- was so funny, as it sounded like she thought there was something _else_ behind the weather, some conspiracy, some great mystery, some evil plot.  "_Why IS it so cold?  What's really going on?_"   What's really going on is that it is December and it is chilly.  We are not getting hit with blizzards or flooding.  It is simply crisp and brisk.  There's no mystery there.


----------



## mvf-m11c

Hope you have a great time at the DLR this weekend Sherry. 




momtothreeinfinity said:


> Your report did bring up a good point that I've been wondering about...  for the fireworks which rides close down and do they reopen afterwards?
> 
> I have the same questions regarding Fantasmic! and World of Color - do rides and attractions shut down, but reopen afterwards or remain closed for the rest of the day?
> 
> If anyone knows I'd sincerely appreciate that information, it would help me plan some of our days better. ~ TIA
> 
> Cheers!



Certain rides, attractions and lands are closed due to the fireworks playing that night. For the rides and lands that are closed during the fireworks are Toontown & most of the FL rides around the castle are closed during the fireworks, DLRR during the fireworks and the Monorail. When the fireworks are over and maybe a little delay around the castle, FL will reopen that night.

For WoC, the rides that close early for WoC and do not reopen are Screamin and Mickey's Fun Wheel. The rides that close for WoC and reopen in between the shows are King Triton's Carousel, Silly Symphony Swings, Jumpin Jellyfish and the Golden Zephyr. The rides that are still during WoC are Toy Story Midway Mania, Goofy's Sky School, The Little Mermaid: Ariel's Undersea Adventure, and the rest of DCA.

For F!, most of the rides around F! are opened during F! which is a good opportunity to go on them when the guests are watching F!. Tarzan's Treehouse closes for F! and does not reopen afterward.




julieheyer said:


> I'd like to know too!! Thanks for posting this! Anyone know for sure? I can't remember on nights where the park closes right after fireworks.... But on later nights they open up again.



DL closes at 8pm on the slow days when "Believe...In Holiday Magic" fireworks starts at 7:30pm.


----------



## julieheyer

mvf-m11c said:


> Hope you have a great time at the DLR this weekend Sherry.
> 
> Certain rides, attractions and lands are closed due to the fireworks playing that night. For the rides and lands that are closed during the fireworks are Toontown & most of the FL rides around the castle are closed during the fireworks, DLRR during the fireworks and the Monorail. When the fireworks are over and maybe a little delay around the castle, FL will reopen that night.
> 
> For WoC, the rides that close early for WoC and do not reopen are Screamin and Mickey's Fun Wheel. The rides that close for WoC and reopen in between the shows are King Triton's Carousel, Silly Symphony Swings, Jumpin Jellyfish and the Golden Zephyr. The rides that are still during WoC are Toy Story Midway Mania, Goofy's Sky School, The Little Mermaid: Ariel's Undersea Adventure, and the rest of DCA.
> 
> For F!, most of the rides around F! are opened during F! which is a good opportunity to go on them when the guests are watching F!. Tarzan's Treehouse closes for F! and does not reopen afterward.



Thank you soooo much!!! Very helpful (I'm planning to ride TSMM during WOC and Indy during F!).


----------



## Sherry E

Thank you, *Bret*!




kylie71 said:


> Sherry have a BLAST!  Congrats on Club 33, I had the honor of going a few years ago and it was Amazing.   I have a picture of the bathroom, lol!  It's different!
> Enjoy the cold, we have single digits here in Reno area, I really enjoyed the mid 70's last week in the OC!
> Can't wait for your trip report...
> 
> 
> 
> --Lori



*Lori --*

Thank you!  I am now wondering if your bathroom picture was one of the bathroom pictures I saw.  If you've ever posted it on the DIS I think I must have seen it.

To be fair, if I lived in a location that regularly saw single digit temperatures during the Fall and Winter, I'm sure I would grow tired of it and would eventually want to go somewhere a little warmer, so I totally understand that those who live in generally cold places want to warm up a bit.

In my specific area of L.A., temperatures in the low 30's will probably be the closest thing to any kind of Winter weather we'll get (not counting eventual rainfall).  If I want snow I have to go to the mountains.  After months of 80s, 90s and even temperatures in the 100s, I am ready for a little chill because I know it won't last very long.  It will probably be back up to 85 degrees in a week or two.


I am so impressed with all of the great photos that *you, Mike, Bret and Jamie* have come back with!  I can't wait to see more!


----------



## figment_jii

I'd also add that the Mark Twain (and Columbia) stops running before Fantasmic and does not re-start.  If it's a non-Fantasmic night, the Mark Twain will run after sundown (I would assume it's the same for the Columbia, but it's been a long time since I've been to DL when the Colubmia was running and Fantasmic wasn't!).


----------



## rentayenta

tksbaskets said:


> We will be too!  We'll be at the end of our trip then.  We leave a week from Sunday!!  That deserves a  and a




Awesome!  We'll have one night at the GCV and one at the DLH. 



Sherry, I'm laughing at you wanting it to be cold. Here's my current reality:









But wait Sherry, there's more:


----------



## Astylla

Sherry E said:


> *Pesky --*
> 
> 
> 
> If it's 8 degrees where you are, then anything in the 30s or 40s should seem positively hot to you!
> 
> Supposedly it was 9 degrees this morning in Big Bear.  Stay away from there on your vacation!
> 
> I was just watching the news.  Whenever we have a heat wave, rain storm, strong wind or a cold snap in So Cal, it's the funniest thing.  The reporters are hot on the story of the weather, and if it's something like 50 degrees they will be wearing their biggest parkas, ski caps and winter mittens.  If it's windy they will go to the windiest place in So Cal to look "windblown" on camera.  If the weather is 90 degrees, they will hold little mini-fans and bottles of water.  If it's rainy, the reporters drag out the yellow rain gear, and they all look like the Gorton's Fisherman.
> 
> In other words, they always have to have some sort of prop or accessory to 'remind' us how hot/rainy/windy/cold it really is!
> 
> *So today, one of the parka-wearing reporters went to a spot that was particularly cold, just to talk to other people who confirmed that it is cold.  One lady the reporter interviewed was hilarious (unintentionally).  She said, very seriously, "Why IS it so cold?  What's really going on?  It's usually not like this in Cali."  The tone of her voice -- the way she said it -- was so funny, as it sounded like she thought there was something else behind the weather, some conspiracy, some great mystery, some evil plot.  "Why IS it so cold?  What's really going on?"   What's really going on is that it is December and it is chilly.  We are not getting hit with blizzards or flooding.  It is simply crisp and brisk.  There's no mystery there.*



I have to admit that is flipping hilarious. I'm the in Bay Area and while I have lived all over from Florida to Michigan to Eastern Washington - it amuses me when people freak out over weather being..weather!

I know it's shocking that California isn't hot and sunny every day or forbid we actually have seasons..

I welcome the cold - even now I have to wonder if I need to buy a few extra layers for our trip starting Saturday. It actually FEELS like December now and adds to the holiday decor and atmosphere for me


----------



## mamaburrito

Thanks, Sherry!  Crossing my fingers for moderate crowds.  We were just there a month ago and walked on most stuff so we were a bit spoiled.  How busy does Jingle Jamboree get? My daughter is in love with meeting character so I hope to spend some time there.


----------



## Phoenixrising

DSC06762 by greytyetti!, on Flickr

One of my art shot's...enjoy!



DSC06894 by greytyetti!, on Flickr

Something I found in the IASW holiday overlay I found neat....



DSC06633 by greytyetti!, on Flickr

The wider shot of my art shot...sometimes taking a different look at things can create a different shot that you would normally...



DSC06891 by greytyetti!, on Flickr




DSC06544 by greytyetti!, on Flickr



DSC06712 by greytyetti!, on Flickr




DSC06631 by greytyetti!, on Flickr

I've loaded more pics into Flckr, so if anyone's interested in seeing more let me more and I'll see what I can do. As for the weather, PLEASE send warm weather up this way, it's -2C and dropping. If it stays this way we'll have snow soon BRRRR!!!

Trish


----------



## larina

Sherry E said:


> *larina --*
> 
> You have been missing, indeed!  You stayed away from the entire 3-month Theme Week Countdown, and I thought you would participate!
> 
> I mentioned you a few days ago, because *momtothreeinfinity* was asking specific questions about the DLR hotels on Christmas day, i.e., if the mood is anymore festive, and if the CMs seem disappointed to not be with their families on that day.  I said you might have some insight into that.
> ​



We loved the feel of the DLR resorts on Christmas Day 2011. We visited all three that day and found all felt quite festive! I don't know that they are any more festive than the other days of the holidays, but we enjoyed all three. None of the CMs in the hotels or parks seemed at all disappointed about where they were. In fact, I found that they seemed to be glad to be a part of our Christmas. It was wonderful and I can't wait to be there again!


----------



## mrsw94

Sherry E said:


> *I happened to check Accuweather last night, though I said I wouldn't really start seriously paying attention to the forecast until today (because it can fluctuate from day to day).  I noticed that the first night I'm at DLR (on Sunday) is predicted to drop down to 37 degrees...with a "RealFeel" of 31 degrees.  That's right.  A real feel of 31 degrees.
> 
> 
> 
> Yesssssssssss!
> 
> 
> While there won't be (real) snow on the ground and it's not cold like other places are, a RealFeel of 31 degrees is AWESOME for me!  Wheeeeeeeeeeee!!!  Brisk, crisp weather is what we should be having in December!  It is not right to have temperatures above 60 degrees in December.  It's the holiday season!  That means bundling up and whipping out the cocoa!
> 
> The last time I checked, the daytime temps on Sunday are not predicted to be above 60 degrees.  Double wheeeeeeeeeeee!!!  Of course, as the days progress the temperatures start climbing out of the 60's and into the 70's and the evenings get into the 40's.  Still chilly, but not as great as Sunday's weather!!
> 
> Of course, some of Saturday's predicted rain could spill over into Sunday but we'll see.*
> 
> ​



You. Are. Nuts.  Period.  I'm in the Bay Area and it's FREEZING!  I'm praying temperatures increase DRAMATICALLY in the next week and a half!  It doesn't have to be hot, but I don't wanna stay outside all day in this weather!! 



Sherry E said:


> *Pesky --*
> 
> 
> 
> If it's 8 degrees where you are, then anything in the 30s or 40s should seem positively hot to you!
> 
> Supposedly it was 9 degrees this morning in Big Bear.  Stay away from there on your vacation!
> 
> I was just watching the news.  Whenever we have a heat wave, rain storm, strong wind or a cold snap in So Cal, it's the funniest thing.  The reporters are hot on the story of the weather, and if it's something like 50 degrees they will be wearing their biggest parkas, ski caps and winter mittens.  If it's windy they will go to the windiest place in So Cal to look "windblown" on camera.  If the weather is 90 degrees, they will hold little mini-fans and bottles of water.  If it's rainy, the reporters drag out the yellow rain gear, and they all look like the Gorton's Fisherman.
> 
> In other words, they always have to have some sort of prop or accessory to 'remind' us how hot/rainy/windy/cold it really is!
> 
> So today, one of the parka-wearing reporters went to a spot that was particularly cold, just to talk to other people who confirmed that it is cold.  One lady the reporter interviewed was hilarious (unintentionally).  She said, very seriously, "Why IS it so cold?  What's really going on?  It's usually not like this in Cali."  The tone of her voice -- the way she said it -- was so funny, as it sounded like she thought there was something _else_ behind the weather, some conspiracy, some great mystery, some evil plot.  "_Why IS it so cold?  What's really going on?_"   What's really going on is that it is December and it is chilly.  We are not getting hit with blizzards or flooding.  It is simply crisp and brisk.  There's no mystery there.



So true.  California weather people are pretty funny.  The big news this morning were that several places hit freezing.



Astylla said:


> I have to admit that is flipping hilarious. I'm the in Bay Area and while I have lived all over from Florida to Michigan to Eastern Washington - it amuses me when people freak out over weather being..weather!
> 
> I know it's shocking that California isn't hot and sunny every day or forbid we actually have seasons..
> 
> I welcome the cold - even now I have to wonder if I need to buy a few extra layers for our trip starting Saturday. It actually FEELS like December now and adds to the holiday decor and atmosphere for me



Ummm....No.  The reason we live in California is the LACK of seasons!   Wanna see the fall foliage?!?  GO TO MAINE! 

J/K  I actually don't mind the cold that much, I just don't wanna be cold at DL!! 

Heh, apparently I can't quote too many of Sherry's posts and add my own because I got a "you have too many 'Smilies' message!


----------



## PHXscuba

Sherry, if the SoCal weather are anything like the ones in Phoenix, they are in Artic Chill Crisis 2013 mode, with live weathercasters outside looking pitiful and shivering. When there's so little real weather, they go gaga over the possibility of freezing.

I'm gonna need another jacket for my Disneyland day Monday!! I think I'm up to three. I don't mind the chill as long as I'm properly outfitted (says the girl walking around in flip-flops today )

PHXscuba


----------



## Phoenixrising

We are currently in the middle out an Arctic Outflow alert for my area. We tend to have 5 to 6 years of mild winter temps (at least for us anyway), with very little if any snow, followed by a really cold and snowy winter. We are having the cold winter now, and any colder and it's time to buy thermal underwear. There's rumors of snow for next week, and the Arctic outflow isn't going away anytime soon. So please send some warmer weather our way as I miss the warmer temps in Anaheim. Anything more than 2 inches of the white stuff is enough to paralzye our area (not kidding, it's a running joke here), with tons of accidents, as most people don't bother to get snow tires on their vehicles, and the roads become skating rinks when it snows if you don't have them on your vehicle. I can walk to where ever I need to go when it snows, so I don't have to drive if I don't have to. I hope that Sherry has a wonderful trip, and get's to enjoy the CP this weekend.


----------



## dalstitch45

Sherry E said:


> *dalstitch45 --*
> 
> Better late than never!  It's actually almost time to switch over to a new thread because this one will hit the page limit soon!
> 
> I remember that you saw the CP last year and loved it (as did I).  I wonder if not being able to get seats this year will affect my enjoyment of it.  Last year was so wonderful because I was sitting down and could really _see_ the performers and the narrator.  This year I am not sure how far back I will end up while standing.
> 
> I am wishing us both good luck in that we will be able to see the CP without a lot of difficulty!



Sherry, I've got my fingers crossed for Saturday that the rain holds out, and they don't cancel the CP.  I am really looking forward to seeing it.  The stage looks beautiful as usual.  Let's hope we both get good spots.  

It is downright chilly at night.  I am on my way to get some gloves before I head back to the park.  Also, if anyone is looking for CP merchandise you are going to be disappointed.  When I checked today, I was told by CM's at all the Main Street shops there is not going to be any t-shirts, sweatshirts, etc. this year for the CP.  I was also told there might be a pin.  I sure hope so.


----------



## momtothreeinfinity

*Sherry E* - I hope you have a wonderful time this weekend -will be chanting , "rain, rain go away" so you get to see Kurt!

*larina* - thank you for speaking to the atmosphere of the resort, I'm getting really excited about our trip and am looking forward to the festiveness of it all.

*mvf-m11c* - I appreciate you detailing out the fireworks closures for me.  But one more quick Q for confirmation - if there is a WOC at 9 and then again at 10:30, Screamin' will be closed at 9 for the rest of the evening, even though the park is open until 11?


----------



## mvf-m11c

momtothreeinfinity said:


> *mvf-m11c* - I appreciate you detailing out the fireworks closures for me.  But one more quick Q for confirmation - if there is a WOC at 9 and then again at 10:30, Screamin' will be closed at 9 for the rest of the evening, even though the park is open until 11?



Your welcome. That is correct. Screamin and MFW will be closed around 15-30 minutes prior to the first show of WoC and won't reopen for the rest of the night.


----------



## KCmike

Getting ready for Winter Dreams in the Blue Section.  




World of Color Winter Dreams Blue Section by KC MikeD, on Flickr


----------



## momtothreeinfinity

*Bret* - thanks so much for taking the time to answer my question(s).  Think we'll spend our late nights hopping back over to DL or riding ToT in DCA.  Have a great evening!


----------



## mvf-m11c

momtothreeinfinity said:


> *Bret* - thanks so much for taking the time to answer my question(s).  Think we'll spend our late nights hopping back over to DL or riding ToT in DCA.  Have a great evening!



Your welcome and it is my pleasure. Hope you have a great time when you go to the DLR during the Holiday season. You have a great evening as well. 

Here is a picture of IASWH during the new IASW Holiday Clock show while we are waiting to get on IASWH.


----------



## MinnieLovesMickey

dalstitch45 said:


> Sherry, I've got my fingers crossed for Saturday that the rain holds out, and they don't cancel the CP.  I am really looking forward to seeing it.  The stage looks beautiful as usual.  Let's hope we both get good spots.
> 
> It is downright chilly at night.  I am on my way to get some gloves before I head back to the park.  Also, if anyone is looking for CP merchandise you are going to be disappointed.  When I checked today, I was told by CM's at all the Main Street shops there is not going to be any t-shirts, sweatshirts, etc. this year for the CP.  I was also told there might be a pin.  I sure hope so.



There is a pin that was supposed to go on sale today, here is the link.
http://disneyparksmerchandise.com/p...ey-and-minnie-mouse-candlelight-processional/


----------



## rentayenta

KC Mike, what is the best time to score a blue section WoC FP? Great photo!


----------



## beckykarstetter

We went on our Holiday Tour today.  I loved it, but I can see that if the parade was canceled, you would feel like you lost a lot of what you paid for.  The seats for that parade were the bomb!  My three year old was in heaven.

We did get the Jingle Cruise thrown in, but it is so busy right now that we waited 20 minutes even with the "front of the line" access.  That threw the whole rest of the tour off, making us late to the end.  Our tour guide was going to push us through ob IASW, but our group very quickly voted en masse to sit for the parade and do IASW after, so that everyone could relax and enjoy the hot cocoa and cookie.  

Sherry,  our tour guide confirmed that Blair Underwood and Kurt Russell were the narrators for CP.  He said them in that order, which I thought was good news for your purposes.   

All in all, I really enjoyed it.


----------



## dalstitch45

MinnieLovesMickey said:


> There is a pin that was supposed to go on sale today, here is the link.
> http://disneyparksmerchandise.com/p...ey-and-minnie-mouse-candlelight-processional/



Would you believe it?  While at the World of Disney store, the lady got the pin out for me to hold until I got to the register.  The line was so long, by the time I got to the register I forgot.  Oh well, I will go back and get it tomorrow.  They also had the nutcracker Mickey, Tigger, and a couple other pins.  I forgot those also.


----------



## Jamian

The Grand Californian decorated for Christmas:




Disney's Grand Californian Hotel by -Jamian-, on Flickr


----------



## Elk Grove Chris

Nicely done Jamian!


----------



## ksromack

We're in DLR right now waiting in line at city hall for our Fantasmic tickets.  Lots to tell bit havin trouble with wi-Fi . I need to get a hold of janet ASAP so sherry, can you text me her phone number?


----------



## ToodlesRN

Whoop, whoop we got our candy cane bands 3rd batch!!!


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

dalstitch45 said:


> Would you believe it?  While at the World of Disney store, the lady got the pin out for me to hold until I got to the register.  The line was so long, by the time I got to the register I forgot.  Oh well, I will go back and get it tomorrow.  They also had the nutcracker Mickey, Tigger, and a couple other pins.  I forgot those also.



Mickey & Tigger Nutcracker dolls or pins?


----------



## blue888

Ordered my Photopass plus a couple days ago! Super excited to be getting closer to the trip.

It is absolutely freezing here (-40) right now. So I am sure whatever the weather is like will feel like a tropical vacation to us   Looking forward to our first Christmas in a warm climate!

Working out the details for telling our kids. I think we will do it 5 days in advance. That is plenty of countdown time for them!


----------



## jsotelo5150

How busy are the parks right now? I've heard reports of record crowds for December, a normally pretty mellow time to visit. We're headed there on Tuesday!


----------



## mrsw94

Attention Safeway/Von's shoppers.....Dreyers ice cream is part of the $5 Friday deal today.  2 for $5!   I ALMOST bought another Peppermint, but I haven't finished the last one!


----------



## Sherry E

While Sunday, December 8th's temperatures are due to be a couple of degrees cooler than Monday's temperatures in the daytime, it's the nighttime that Monday seems to have a grip on.

Sunday, 12/8's nighttime temperature is scheduled to be 37 degrees with a "RealFeel" temp of 30 degrees.  (Yes, it dropped to 30 degrees since yesterday's prediction of a 31 degree RealFeel.)

Monday, 12/9, has a nighttime temp of 37 degrees....

...With a RealFeel temp of....



*27 DEGREES! *​


Yes, that's right.  A RealFeel temperature of 27 degrees on the night of Monday, 12/9!!!!!




Now don't get me wrong -- I haven't been feeling too well so I will be bundled up in mittens and scarves and coats, just to be on the safe side (I have a history of respiratory problems that are sometimes long-lasting), but I love that there will be something vaguely resembling Winter temperatures _for So Cal_ for at least a few nights!  It makes it feel very holiday-ish.  

It should not be 80 degrees in the daytime and 60 degrees at night in December, anywhere!  It's December, for crying out loud!  I don't want to drink hot cocoa when it's a 75-degree day.  Where is the fun in that?  At least now it's actually hot cocoa weather!

Just as PHXscuba said, as long as I am prepared for it I don't mind the cold.  I actually love bundling up.  I can tough out some RealFeels of 27 or 30 degrees.  

However, I really feel bad for the homeless folks and stray animals who can't find good shelter or anything warm to eat, drink or wear, because they are suffering.


----------



## czmom

jsotelo5150 said:


> How busy are the parks right now? I've heard reports of record crowds for December, a normally pretty mellow time to visit. We're headed there on Tuesday!



We are here now and it has been very crowded. Much more than I expected! I am not sure what normal crowds are like this week though. Sunday morning was quiet- and the rest of the week has been busy.


----------



## Sherry E

czmom said:


> We are here now and it has been very crowded. Much more than I expected! I am not sure what normal crowds are like this week though. Sunday morning was quiet- and the rest of the week has been busy.



In the last month or so I started to have a feeling that it was going to end up being more crowded both this week and next week this year, only because word has spread around that early December is a good time to go.  The first 2 weeks of December have typically been better in the past (better than the second half of December), but once enough folks ask about when the best time to go during the holiday season is and the answer is "the first two weeks of December," it catches on and spreads around on various sites.  So it's a rebound effect of "crowds causing crowds while trying to avoid crowds."

I'll be able to make a direct comparison when I get there, to determine if it seems more crowded than my previous early December trips.  It may not seem any different to me, or it may seem much busier.  Whatever the case, I'll be there and I'll deal with it.


----------



## crystal1313

Hi-what site do you all use to check the weather?  We are a week out and I'm getting a 74% chance of rain on Friday 12/13 from accuweather and a 20% chance of rain from Weather.com. 

Also, another question about rain!  Love the rain because the parks empty out.  I've been in the rain lots of times in the parks as an adult, but never with the kiddos.  DS5 & DS4.  I already plan on buying them ponchos.  I've tried looking online at Target and Walmart for rain boots (so I can quickly run out the night before if it looks like rain). But, neither store is showing they carry any rain boots!  So, are there any other stores nearby that carry rain boots?  Any other tips/tricks to deal with the rain and little ones? TIA!


----------



## Astylla

> *Now don't get me wrong -- I haven't been feeling too well so I will be bundled up in mittens and scarves and coats, just to be on the safe side* (I have a history of respiratory problems that are sometimes long-lasting), but I love that there will be something vaguely resembling Winter temperatures _for So Cal_ for at least a few nights!  It makes it feel very holiday-ish.



I'm actually JUST getting over a cold so I am going to the store to buy extra scarves,mittens and winter hats. We are there for a week and I don't plan on being miserable lol. I also love the cold weather in December because as you said it makes it FEEL Holiday-ish. So many times I couldn't bundle up or get hot chocolate because it was too warm..so this is a welcome change!



> *It should not be 80 degrees in the daytime and 60 degrees at night in December, anywhere!  It's December, for crying out loud!  I don't want to drink hot cocoa when it's a 75-degree day.  Where is the fun in that?  At least now it's actually hot cocoa weather!*



Can't agree with this more 





> *However, I really feel bad for the homeless folks and stray animals who can't find good shelter or anything warm to eat, drink or wear, because they are suffering*.



It's always hard facing the harsh reality of this. Actually one of my cats who is now going on 6 years old , had followed me home literally at an apartment complex I lived in at eastern Washington. It was the coldest winter , at temps dipping at -10 to -15 degrees. I couldn't let her stay out there..and she has melted my heart ever since. Of course I hope all those human and animal alike are able to find some shelter and kindness among this bitter cold.


----------



## nicolispicoli

I had no intentions of going back until our February trip for dapper days, but now I'll be there for the weekend of 12/20-12/22, YAY!!!

This morning one of our attorneys sent out an email saying he couldn't go to DL (they have to be used by 12/31) and he had 4 hoppers, first response gets em. I snapped those babies up! So VERY excited to be able to see DL in holiday mode, it's been a couple years. And also since I'll be back in February, I won't cry about not being able to jam everything into a weekend I know will be super busy as it is.


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

I have a small break in our crazy Nutcracker schedule to finally share some pictures! Hope you enjoy. (and won't be upset when you see them in next year's Super thread!)









Toontown Tree




Paradise Pier (DCA) tree




Goofy's Kitchen tree
















Gingerbread House at Storyteller's












Up close of ornaments on Ariel's Grotto tree




Olaf above Frozen M&G








Buena Vista Street Tree




Flo's V-8 tree




DTD tree




One of the DLH lobby trees




And because I mentioned it, here is the wrapping on the DLE bus that picked us up/dropped us off at LAX (since people said they were not wrapped)


----------



## rentayenta

ToodlesRN said:


> Whoop, whoop we got our candy cane bands 3rd batch!!!




So jealous!


----------



## KCmike

rentayenta said:


> KC Mike, what is the best time to score a blue section WoC FP? Great photo!



Anytime from opening on.  It seems that yellow might be the coveted fast pass section now though.




Jamian said:


> The Grand Californian decorated for Christmas:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disney's Grand Californian Hotel by -Jamian-, on Flickr



Wow.  Absolutely brilliant.  Wish I was there right now.


----------



## dalstitch45

DisneyJamieCA said:


> Mickey & Tigger Nutcracker dolls or pins?



Sorry, pins.


----------



## Sherry E

*If I can just keep myself from getting sick -- which involves ignoring the fact that I haven't been feeling well this week and forging ahead with warm clothes and hot drinks -- this could turn out to be a fantastic holiday trip.  I pray that nothing goes wrong.

If all goes according to plan -- and plans can fall apart, but we'll see -- I'll start off by quickly meeting up with Kathy/ksromack, Janet/mom2rtk and Kim/kmedina on Sunday morning.  

Later Sunday night, hopefully (fingers crossed) I can find some kind of halfway decent spot for the Candlelight Ceremony with Kurt Russell.

Monday - first time Club 33 visit with DizNee Luver, PHXscuba and funatdisney.  

Tuesday & Wednesday -- Some mix of the Carthay Circle tour, rides and photos, photos, photos, photos!  Lots of solo photo-taking time for me!  Yay!  Somewhere in there I want to enjoy the GCH lobby/carolers and also catch the Dickens Yuletide Band in Disneyland.

Thursday -- I was selected to be on the "Walk with an Imagineer" tour (Limited Time Magic) of Buena Vista Street today, thanks to Astylla posting a thread about the entry period for it, so that will be a perfect way to end the trip.  Also, a ride on the Storybook Land boats should be in order as they re-open that day, I think.

All of that and weather with a "RealFeel" of 27 degrees on Monday night too!  What more can I ask for in a holiday trip?  Oh yeah, I could ask for peppermint ice cream but...can't have it all, I suppose!

Oh, and don't let me forget to investigate what this Limited Time Magic thing called "Elf Days" is all about at the Challenge Trail in DCA.  It sounds like a cute little activity for kids.  Elf Days!  What an adorable name!*

*Jamie --* Great, great photos!  Thank you so much for posting them, especially the Storytellers gingerbread house picture (I can see that they used a lot of candy canes this year) and the close-up of the Ariel's Grotto ornament (I love that shot!).  I can tell that the AG tree is elegant, and the sea-themed decorations are more fitting than the silly ones on the Paradise Pier Hotel tree.

*ToodlesRN --* I'm so glad you nabbed a candy cane!

*nicolispicoli --* Welcome back!  I haven't seen you in the Superthread in a while (I think you posted in the previous thread).  I'm so glad to see you've got a holiday trip in the works this year (although an unexpected one)!  How great that you got those 4 Hoppers.  The decorations are bigger and better than ever this year (compared to a couple of years ago).

*crystal1313 --* I use Accuweather for my weather forecasts, but I don't really know if it is any more accurate than any other sites.

*Astylla --* You're a kindred spirit as far as wanting something that feels remotely like "holiday weather"!  I knew I couldn't be the only one who felt that way.   It may take a while to adjust to it because everyone in So Cal is used to warmer weather, and it can do a number on old, creaky bones and sinuses, but it's so lovely to feel that crisp chill on my cheek while admiring lights and decorations and catching a faint whiff of fireplaces burning in the distance.  

Thanks again for the heads up about the Walk with an Imagineer tour.  I can't believe I actually got in!  It may not last any longer than 15 minutes or so (since it is only covering BVS), but it should be awesome!


​


----------



## rentayenta

First time at Club 33?  It's as incredible as everyone says. Have a super magical time. I'm so happy for you. 


Fight being sick and don't give in! Feel better girl.


----------



## Sherry E

rentayenta said:


> First time at Club 33?  It's as incredible as everyone says. Have a super magical time. I'm so happy for you.
> 
> 
> Fight being sick and don't give in! Feel better girl.



*Jenny --*

Thank you!  Yes, first time at the Club!  I had to see it before its expansion/renovation.  I'm really looking forward to the hot chocolate that *KCmike* mentioned!  I have my priorities...

If I can pull off this trifecta of the Candlelight Ceremony, Club 33 and the Walk with an Imagineer tour in one trip, I will have outdone myself.  The Club and the tour are definites, but the Candlelight Ceremony is a question mark.

I am trying to tell myself that I am not getting sick and am hoping to stave it off through the next several chilly nights.  I don't want to be sick during any activities.  I'd rather be sick once I'm home if I have to be sick at all.


----------



## egritz

Sherry sorry to hear you're fighting something too.  My congestion finally set in. So far DD & DH haven't started showing symptoms yet. Fingers are crossed.

I didn't realize our visits overlapped so much - I thought you were leaving Sunday, not arriving.  FYI Casey Jr & the Storybook Canals are both showing as still be closed on the daily calendar through Thursday 12/12 & open Friday 12/13. I'm hoping they open early so we don't have to try and fit them in on Saturday morning during our last few precious hours in the parks.


----------



## Plaid Princess

ToodlesRN said:


> Whoop, whoop we got our candy cane bands 3rd batch!!!



Got ours this morning! First Batch! Yummy, yummy, they are going to be topping my fudge this year!


----------



## nicolispicoli

Sherry E said:


> *
> 
> nicolispicoli -- Welcome back!  I haven't seen you in the Superthread in a while (I think you posted in the previous thread).  I'm so glad to see you've got a holiday trip in the works this year (although an unexpected one)!  How great that you got those 4 Hoppers.  The decorations are bigger and better than ever this year (compared to a couple of years ago).
> 
> ​*


*

Thanks Sherry! It has been awhile! We did holidays year before last. Last year we opted for Halloween since we hadn't seen it. But last November I came with my sister a day before my AP expired and a super kind soul blessed me with a Club 33 ressie. Won't be able to top that day!

You are going to LOVEEEEEE it!

I am definitely still looking forward to our February trip because it will be my first time staying at GCH, excited!!

Definitely glad to be back. Sometimes when there is no trip in sight, I stay away because I get depresso!*


----------



## mrsw94

Well, DS5 came in at 5am this morning complaining that his head hurt.  He also felt warm.  ARRGGH!!  I'm hoping it's just a fluke!  We leave in a week!  

The good part is, we still have a week.  The bad part is our churches children's program is tonight and he has a solo and is a wiseman!  Yikes!  I'm hoping it was just a fluke, but my Mommy gut says he's sick.  We'll see later....


----------



## HeddyRuth

One of my friends just got back and was staying at PP. Dec 1-5. She said they got one set of FPs to use for any one ride during their stay as part of their resort stay benefit. They chose RSR. Does anyone else know if this is true who has been recently or did they just get a special treat.


----------



## Pesky

mrsw94 said:


> Well, DS5 came in at 5am this morning complaining that his head hurt.  He also felt warm.  ARRGGH!!  I'm hoping it's just a fluke!  We leave in a week!
> 
> The good part is, we still have a week.  The bad part is our churches children's program is tonight and he has a solo and is a wiseman!  Yikes!  I'm hoping it was just a fluke, but my Mommy gut says he's sick.  We'll see later....



UGH!  Hopefully it's nothing serious and just a quick bug.  It does seem to happen right before leaving.  My paranoia on this point has reached new levels with pertussis going around and a kid in each of the classrooms throwing up yesterday -- to the point that we aren't going to the library on Thursday for their popular (and crowded) reading with Santa.  Hope he feels better soon and everyone stays healthy!


----------



## Sherry E

HeddyRuth said:


> One of my friends just got back and was staying at PP. Dec 1-5. She said they got one set of FPs to use for any one ride during their stay as part of their resort stay benefit. They chose RSR. Does anyone else know if this is true who has been recently or did they just get a special treat.



*HeddyRuth --*

The FPs are likely part of a specific hotel discount offer for AP holders that was going around a while back.  The discount was 25% off a stay at any of the 3 DLR hotels (on select nights, during select time frames), along with a FP for everyone in the party and one voucher for a free PhotoPass picture.  Not only am I getting that deal, but Kathy/ksromack got it too.  A lot of people snapped up that discount offer this year because there were no good discounts last year.

If your friend is not an AP holder and didn't know about that specific offer, then I'd say she got a special treat!


----------



## HeddyRuth

Sherry E said:


> HeddyRuth --  The FPs are likely part of a specific hotel discount offer for AP holders that was going around a while back.  The discount was 25% off a stay at any of the 3 DLR hotels (on select nights, during select time frames), along with a FP for everyone in the party and one voucher for a free PhotoPass picture.  Not only am I getting that deal, but Kathy/ksromack got it too.  A lot of people snapped up that discount offer this year because there were no good discounts last year.  If your friend is not an AP holder and didn't know about that specific offer, then I'd say she got a special treat!



She is an AP holder, but probably forgot about the discount.  Thanks  what a great offer!!


----------



## briggscreek

We're leaving tomorrow and I can't decide what to pack! I tend to bring too much and am trying to pack light this time. Is it warm enough for short sleeves during the day or would I be ok with just long sleeves and jackets for evening?


----------



## Sherry E

briggscreek said:


> We're leaving tomorrow and I can't decide what to pack! I tend to bring too much and am trying to pack light this time. Is it warm enough for short sleeves during the day or would I be ok with just long sleeves and jackets for evening?



*briggscreek --*

Same here.  Even though I live in So Cal and have a better idea of what the weather has been like than others who don't live here, I waited longer than usual to even start packing because I wanted to see if the forecast changed.  I didn't know if I would have to drag out a coat as well as a jacket, or just the jacket.  I didn't know if I would have to bring an umbrella and a raincoat, or just an umbrella, or none of the above.

It probably depends on what you're used to and what what your tolerance for cooler weather is, but tomorrow it is supposed to be 58 degrees in Anaheim (the high temperature).  Personally, I think it might be verging on sweatshirt or jacket weather for me if that is the highest temperature of the day, and then more bundling up will be required at night.  However, I know that other people will be freezing if it is 58 degrees and will be fully wrapped up in winter wear all day.  It is supposed to be sunny for most of next week, even though the actual temperatures will be cool (in the 60s).

Maybe long sleeves for daytime, and then get out the coats for nighttime?  Again, it really depends on what you're used to and what your tolerance level is.


----------



## FlameGirl

Sherry E said:


> *Jamian -- *
> 
> Did Ben and Jen have any kind of security with them, or were they just walking through like a regular family at DLR?



When we saw them, they had one Plaid, and one plain-clothes security guard.  When a woman approached them with camera in hand, the plain-clothes security guard sprang into action and told her to move back and put the camera away.  He was dressed in shorts and an athletic t-shirt, baseball cap and sunglasses.  When you looked a little closer, you could see that he had a radio headset in one ear.


----------



## briggscreek

Sherry E said:


> *briggscreek --*
> 
> Same here.  Even though I live in So Cal and have a better idea of what the weather has been like than others who don't live here, I waited longer than usual to even start packing because I wanted to see if the forecast changed.  I didn't know if I would have to drag out a coat as well as a jacket, or just the jacket.  I didn't know if I would have to bring an umbrella and a raincoat, or just an umbrella, or none of the above.
> 
> It probably depends on what you're used to and what what your tolerance for cooler weather is, but tomorrow it is supposed to be 58 degrees in Anaheim (the high temperature).  Personally, I think it might be verging on sweatshirt or jacket weather for me if that is the highest temperature of the day, and then more bundling up will be required at night.  However, I know that other people will be freezing if it is 58 degrees and will be fully wrapped up in winter wear all day.
> 
> Maybe long sleeves for daytime, and then get out the coats for nighttime?  Again, it really depends on what you're used to and what your tolerance level is.



We live in Southern Oregon and it's been freezing the last week or so. We actually got several inches of snow yesterday and it hardly ever snows here! I can't decide if 60 something degrees is going to feel like tropical weather to us or not LOL. I get cold easily though, so long sleeves would probably be fine for me all week.

The kids and I were sick last week and I've had some lingering sinus and ear issues, bit worried about the flight. I finally bought our tickets through Orbitz this morning, had a bit of a panic when I put in dates starting tomorrow and it said my dates weren't available - then I tried Monday (our first day in the parks) and it worked!


----------



## mrsw94

Pesky said:


> UGH!  Hopefully it's nothing serious and just a quick bug.  It does seem to happen right before leaving.  My paranoia on this point has reached new levels with pertussis going around and a kid in each of the classrooms throwing up yesterday -- to the point that we aren't going to the library on Thursday for their popular (and crowded) reading with Santa.  Hope he feels better soon and everyone stays healthy!



Thanks!  He has a fever, I just don't know how high yet since there's still a bit of Tylenol in his system.  So far it's just no appetite and a fever.  If that's all it is I'll take it!!



Sherry E said:


> *briggscreek --*
> 
> Same here.  Even though I live in So Cal and have a better idea of what the weather has been like than others who don't live here, I waited longer than usual to even start packing because I wanted to see if the forecast changed.  I didn't know if I would have to drag out a coat as well as a jacket, or just the jacket.  I didn't know if I would have to bring an umbrella and a raincoat, or just an umbrella, or none of the above.
> 
> It probably depends on what you're used to and what what your tolerance for cooler weather is, but tomorrow it is supposed to be 58 degrees in Anaheim (the high temperature).  Personally, I think it might be verging on sweatshirt or jacket weather for me if that is the highest temperature of the day, and then more bundling up will be required at night.  However, I know that other people will be freezing if it is 58 degrees and will be fully wrapped up in winter wear all day.  It is supposed to be sunny for most of next week, even though the actual temperatures will be cool (in the 60s).
> 
> Maybe long sleeves for daytime, and then get out the coats for nighttime?  Again, it really depends on what you're used to and what your tolerance level is.



Sherry, I am a thin blooded Californian!!  58 and I'm bundled up with jacket, gloves and a scarf!  I'm hoping for warmer temps next weekend!!


----------



## siskaren

mrsw94 said:


> Sherry, I am a thin blooded Californian!!  58 and I'm bundled up with jacket, gloves and a scarf!  I'm hoping for warmer temps next weekend!!



Boy, you are thin-blooded!  I would love to see 58 in December (right now my phone is saying 11 and I don't think it's supposed to get much higher than low 20s.) At 58, I'd be wearing a hoodie (and maybe carrying some lightweight stretchy gloves for night), but definitely not a scarf or "normal" gloves.


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

dalstitch45 said:


> Sorry, pins.



Oh I wish I had seen these! My two older girls are dancing the Nutcracker this year (4th year) and I would have loved to buy one for each of them. Did they just come out or did I completely miss them? Bummer.


----------



## mrsw94

siskaren said:


> Boy, you are thin-blooded!  I would love to see 58 in December (right now my phone is saying 11 and I don't think it's supposed to get much higher than low 20s.) At 58, I'd be wearing a hoodie (and maybe carrying some lightweight stretchy gloves for night), but definitely not a scarf or "normal" gloves.



  I am such a wimp!


----------



## Gisele

Lol


----------



## ksromack

Quick check in!  We're waiting for a table at steakhouse 55 for breakfast this cold, rainy morning.  I went to Disneyland this a.m. Solo and let steve sleep in.  Rode ISAW and star tours within 29 minutes then got to pixie hollow with a wait of 25 minors since the fairies don't come out till 9am.  Met tinker bell and fawn . It started raining right after I left pixie hollow and I was getting hungry so I went back to room to grab steve for breakfast!  

Btw, I'm pretty sick too . Started with a sore throat several days ago.....now stuffy nose and clogged head . I did bring some DayQuil and NyQuil tablets but not enough for a full course!  We fly home on Monday early afternoon where it is cold/snowy/icy!  Makes this cold rain here seem pretty mild!

Btw, the chairs are all set up for candlelight processional as of this morning.  Now they are going to have to wipe them all down!


----------



## dalstitch45

DisneyJamieCA said:


> Oh I wish I had seen these! My two older girls are dancing the Nutcracker this year (4th year) and I would have loved to buy one for each of them. Did they just come out or did I completely miss them? Bummer.



They came out on Thursday.  Glad I got some.


----------



## aidensmom31

Hearing about all the colds people have been getting before/after their trips has caused me to start planning for the what if....I got a mini cold kit bought and packed in case we start feeling sick on our trip.  We both got colds last week so I am hoping it will all be not needed but at least I will be prepared.  Time is just flying and my trip is sooooo close I can taste the churros


----------



## Sherry E

I hadn't been feeling well but I hadn't gotten a full-blown cold yet.  I was teetering on the edge.  Whenever the weather changes -- especially when the temperatures drop down in December -- my sinuses, ears, throat, etc., seem to recognize that it's colder and react as though I am about to be sick.  Sometimes I can reverse it and sometimes it's too late.  I was able to reverse it this time around, however I can catch things at the drop of a hat.  

That is what happened to me 2 years ago in December -- I felt a little ill, like something was coming on.  I staved it off and was fine for a couple of days.  The temperatures were quite chilly.  Then, after being around someone else at DLR who had just been sick, I started feeling ill again.  This time I got sick for 2-1/2 months with some sort of respiratory 'thing.'

So I am a bit leery about being around anyone who is in the full throes of being sick.  I've gotten some of my worst illnesses after being in DLR in December, but it doesn't always happen.


----------



## mrsw94

Sherry E said:


> I hadn't been feeling well but I hadn't gotten a full-blown cold yet.  I was teetering on the edge.  Whenever the weather changes -- especially when the temperatures drop down in December -- my sinuses, ears, throat, etc., seem to recognize that it's colder and react as though I am about to be sick.  Sometimes I can reverse it and sometimes it's too late.  I was able to reverse it this time around, however I can catch things at the drop of a hat.
> 
> That is what happened to me 2 years ago in December -- I felt a little ill, like something was coming on.  I staved it off and was fine for a couple of days.  The temperatures were quite chilly.  Then, after being around someone else at DLR who had just been sick, I started feeling ill again.  This time I got sick for 2-1/2 months with some sort of respiratory 'thing.'
> 
> So I am a bit leery about being around anyone who is in the full throes of being sick.  I've gotten some of my worst illnesses after being in DLR in December, but it doesn't always happen.



Extra Pixie dust that you stay healthy!!  I'm a big fan of a Jamba Juice smoothie with an immunity boost to ward off a cold!


----------



## PHXscuba

Sherry E said:


> *
> Thursday -- I was selected to be on the "Walk with an Imagineer" tour (Limited Time Magic) of Buena Vista Street today, thanks to Astylla posting a thread about the entry period for it, so that will be a perfect way to end the trip.  Also, a ride on the Storybook Land boats should be in order as they re-open that day, I think.
> 
> All of that and weather with a "RealFeel" of 27 degrees on Monday night too!  What more can I ask for in a holiday trip?  Oh yeah, I could ask for peppermint ice cream but...can't have it all, I suppose!
> 
> *


*

Sherry, I'm excited that you get to do the Walk with an Imagineer tour! Perfect timing. I bet that tour will be full of people who appreciate Disney.

And I promise I am perfectly healthy and won't breathe on you! I am packing and took the bigger of my 2 carry-ons to have room for my bigger jacket since I hate carrying it on the plane. 24 hours from now I will be driving to the airport!

PHXscuba*


----------



## Sherry E

mrsw94 said:


> Extra Pixie dust that you stay healthy!!  I'm a big fan of a Jamba Juice smoothie with an immunity boost to ward off a cold!



Thank you, *mrsw94*! 

I feel fine today -- no issues whatsoever, despite the cold, damp air.  I was able to stop the symptoms or stall them.  It's kind of like how a lot of people go into flu mode when they get a flu shot.  Their internal systems react as though they have the flu.  My system reacts as though I am sick when the temperature drops, but I can usually turn it around when I recognize that they are kind of like "false alarm" symptoms.

However, I am supposed to be meeting up with Kathy/ksromack tomorrow morning...and she is sick, as she just told us!  I CANNOT get sick on the first day of my trip because ti will ruin everything else from that point forward.  I won't want to do anything but sleep.  So I will not be shaking hands or anything like that.  I just can't risk it.  I've had too much bad luck with respiratory illnesses in the past.  

At least there is a Jamba Juice nearby!

By the way, I'm so happy for you that your trip is going to happen!



PHXscuba said:


> Sherry, I'm excited that you get to do the Walk with an Imagineer tour! Perfect timing. I bet that tour will be full of people who appreciate Disney.
> 
> And I promise I am perfectly healthy and won't breathe on you! I am packing and took the bigger of my 2 carry-ons to have room for my bigger jacket since I hate carrying it on the plane. 24 hours from now I will be driving to the airport!
> 
> PHXscuba



*PHX --*

Thank you!  I wonder who else will be on that tour with me.  I tend to think there will be many no-shows, so there may only be 12 or 13 of us, out of the 25 who were supposed to be there...which is a shame, as a lot of folks would like to do the tour and will miss out.  

I don't know of anyone from the DIS who also got picked for my tour day, but Mary Jo got picked for the tour on 12/13 (I'll be home by then).  I don't know of anyone else from the DIS who got picked for the Walk with an Imagineer tour, period, other than Mary Jo.  I might end up on the tour with MiceChat or Mouse Planet folks.

It was raining earlier today.  It is slowly clearing up now.


----------



## marts35

The Marts will be there enjoying with all the other DISers this week.
Here's Hoping for great crisp Christmassy weather, great spots for Candlelight,
Lots of Character sightings, great food and Christmas treats, many photos, lots of Wonderful friend and Family time, and all the other fun things you have all so diligently posted about. Blessings to you all and lots of Pixie Dust!


----------



## czmom

Well, we are back home after a FABULOUS week at Disneyland. It was such a great trip! The crowds were higher than I expected, and the weather was colder than I planned for, but we still had a terrific time.

We did not do any tours, and actually totally missed Fantasmic due to several factors, but we ate at Surf's Up (loved it!), Ariel's Grotto for lunch, and Blue Bayou. We saw the fireworks, the parades at both parks, hung out in JJJ, watched Viva Navidad, and got front row spots for WOC. It was SO GOOD! Plus, we stayed at VGC and our balcony had such a good view of WOC as well....we watched it from their several times.  Oh, and we really enjoyed the carolers in the GCH lobby. On our day off, my daughter requested to go sit and listen to them. We would pass by them often, but she wanted to sit and hear the whole thing. 

Because of the crowds, we did not get a chance to do Jingle Cruise or HM, and Pirates only once. That area of the park was insane. We all thought DCA was significantly less crowded. But we managed to do pretty much everything else and our favorites many times!! 

I had the chance to meet *Janet* and her daughter, and it was fun running into them a few times. 

I am sad to be home, but ready to plan our next trip!! 

*Sherry*- thanks a million for this thread!


----------



## crystal1313

Sherry E said:


> HeddyRuth --  The FPs are likely part of a specific hotel discount offer for AP holders that was going around a while back.  The discount was 25% off a stay at any of the 3 DLR hotels (on select nights, during select time frames), along with a FP for everyone in the party and one voucher for a free PhotoPass picture.  Not only am I getting that deal, but Kathy/ksromack got it too.  A lot of people snapped up that discount offer this year because there were no good discounts last year.  If your friend is not an AP holder and didn't know about that specific offer, then I'd say she got a special treat!



I got this deal too checking in Friday. DH and I already discussing what to use our fastpasses on! And I'm excited about  the free photo pass photo!! Woo hoo


----------



## KCmike

ksromack said:


> Quick check in!  We're waiting for a table at steakhouse 55 for breakfast this cold, rainy morning.  I went to Disneyland this a.m. Solo and let steve sleep in.  Rode ISAW and star tours within 29 minutes then got to pixie hollow with a wait of 25 minors since the fairies don't come out till 9am.  Met tinker bell and fawn . It started raining right after I left pixie hollow and I was getting hungry so I went back to room to grab steve for breakfast!
> 
> Btw, I'm pretty sick too . Started with a sore throat several days ago.....now stuffy nose and clogged head . I did bring some DayQuil and NyQuil tablets but not enough for a full course!  We fly home on Monday early afternoon where it is cold/snowy/icy!  Makes this cold rain here seem pretty mild!
> 
> Btw, the chairs are all set up for candlelight processional as of this morning.  Now they are going to have to wipe them all down!



Sorry to hear your getting sick.  Here's a little added misery for you.  KC is suppose to get snow tomorrow (Sunday).  Hopefully it won't go straight East and greet you when you get home.  Hope you had a great trip!


----------



## Pesky

Turns out my dad has to have surgery our first day at DLR -- a long surgery for his vascular condition similar to one he had a few years ago.  I was picking up a get well card and then picked up a few others to have the characters sign too.  Then a fellow mom who is a RN suggested to me a great idea.  I'm picking up some kids' Disney-themed get well cards to have characters sign while we are there and then mailing them to another friend who is a RN at our Children's Hospital to address to an appropriate kid and hand them out.  Thought that was an awesome idea to spread some pixie dust!

AND one week to go!  Thank goodness because I don't think I can keep this secret much longer....


----------



## briggscreek

I have a reservation at Carnation Cafe on Monday at 8:30, but the park doesn't open til 9. How does that work?


----------



## dalstitch45

Just wanted to report the CP tonight was AWESOME!!!  Thank goodness the weather cleared up.  Blair Underwood was excellent.  When the soloist does Noche de Paz, it gets me every time.  We waited for two hours before the CP, but it was worth it.  We got a good spot.  

Sherry I hope you feel well enough to go tomorrow.  At least it won't be raining.  This was my perfect ending for my trip.  We're going back to the cold and snow tomorrow.


----------



## mrsw94

dalstitch45 said:


> Just wanted to report the CP tonight was AWESOME!!!  Thank goodness the weather cleared up.  Blair Underwood was excellent.  When the soloist does Noche de Paz, it gets me every time.  We waited for two hours before the CP, but it was worth it.  We got a good spot.
> 
> Sherry I hope you feel well enough to go tomorrow.  At least it won't be raining.  This was my perfect ending for my trip.  We're going back to the cold and snow tomorrow.



Yeah!  I was waiting for someone to post about it!  It's on my bucket list!


----------



## kmedina

I was back in the room by 6:29pm this evening. We left the park around 2:30 after RSR had broken down again. From 2:30 to 6:29, we visited a friend at her lovely new house and ate dinner. The ride broke down while my DH and son were trying to do the single rider. They had to go back later and try again. Then, it broke down when it was time to redeem the fastpasses we collected this morning.  We had the same bad luck with Indy in October.  It was down all three times were tried to ride it at very different hours and days. At least we made it to RSR once though. 

 The crowds are less than I expected.  It rained on and off while we were out today, so that was probably the reason for low crowds.  Disneyland started to get really busy just as we were hopping over to California Adventure yesterday. Of course, New Orleans Square was packed as usual.  The rest was very manageable.

We enjoyed the Holiday Tour and all the goodies that came with it. They were unwilling to print my two year olds Holiday button, which was disappointing. I knew they only did it as a courtesy to others and it is not included, so I did not press the issue.  Haunted Mansion Holiday was broken when our tour group reached it. They gave us "fastpasses" to return later. When we returned, the lady stated the ride did not have a fastpass. She did let us in with the "fastpass" though. After waiting for quite some time to board the Jingle Cruise, we were told we were sharing a boat with another tour group. Getting their 21 plus our 19 was not happening, so we were split from our guide. It was odd, but our driver was AMAZING. Connor loved him.  

We were forced to wait so long at IASWH that we would have boarded faster in the regular line (no joke). We did make it just in time to be seated as the band was being announced. I was not even situated in the chair to take pictures.  Had HMH not been broken, we might have missed part of the parade or a different part of the tour. Our guide was so spectacular (Emily) that Xander fell in love. We actually ran into her giving a VIP tour to a lucky boy named Ian celebrating his birthday today. That made Xander's day, because he was just telling me this morning how much he missed her. 

There was a lot of great information on the tour. The marshmallow was great and the gingerbread was even okay (I am not a fan in general). I love the cup the hot chocolate came in even though I did not drink the hot chocolate (not a fan of that either). The best part was when they gave Connor a cookie and pin at the end stating they had extras. Take that button man! Just joking.  He was in the same group who offered the extra cookie and was actually very nice. 

After the tour, we got fastpasses for Roger Rabbit. It was down very time we tried to ride it though. We went to Carthay Circle for Xander's 7th birthday dinner last night. After waiting a while for our food, the restaurant was evacuated because white lights were flashing (assuming that was a fire alarm but no one ever told us). We waited outside a long time before they let us back in.  I am assuming they started cooking everything from scratch once we returned, because it took a long time again to get the food. They brought us another bread while we waited (without asking because our server was great). The only problem was it was burned, lol. I joked that may be what set off the fire alarm. Then again, it may have been burned because it was cooking when we were evacuated. More than two and a half hours after entering, we were finally done with dinner. We were offered fastpasses for the 10:15 showing of WoC for our delay, but we already had tickets to see the 9:00pm show (which I loved by the way). I like the original version better, but this was nice for Christmas. I will not book a WoC package there, because I want the steak. That is not on the limited menu. 

It was our second time eating there (the first was just after opening). We did not like the food either time, but I wanted to give it another try, since opening week they are still working out bugs. My steak was so rubbery the knife could not cut through it. I asked the server if they had a sharper knife, but they did not. The cake we ordered was the worst ever too.  We did not even take it to go, because we knew we did not want anymore. That was the most expensive meal (including the $52 cake) I have ever eaten that I did not enjoy. We're from Vegas too, so Disney prices are cheap compared to the strip. Our restaurants are just way better, so they're worth the added cost. 

Despite the rain, so many broken rides and being evacuated from Xander's birthday dinner, we are having a fantastic time. Wish us luck that we get to see the Candlelight Processional tomorrow. I just could not get DH back into the park to try today. Looking forward to meeting Sherry tomorrow.



briggscreek said:


> I have a reservation at Carnation Cafe on Monday at 8:30, but the park doesn't open til 9. How does that work?


I have one for 7:30 tomorrow when the park opens at 8. I am assuming the early breakfast line to the far left will be open. If it is not, I will report back tomorrow.



dalstitch45 said:


> Just wanted to report the CP tonight was AWESOME!!!  Thank goodness the weather cleared up.  Blair Underwood was excellent.  When the soloist does Noche de Paz, it gets me every time.  We waited for two hours before the CP, but it was worth it.  We got a good spot.  Sherry I hope you feel well enough to go tomorrow.  At least it won't be raining.  This was my perfect ending for my trip.  We're going back to the cold and snow tomorrow.



Did you watch the 5:30 or the 8?  Do you just stand in Town Square waiting for the start?  I am thinking of seriously investing the time tomorrow.  I am betting two hours will work for the 8, but I am wondering if the 5:30 needs more time. DH probably will not let us stay until 8.


----------



## briggscreek

kmedina said:


> I have one for 7:30 tomorrow when the park opens at 8. I am assuming the early breakfast line to the far left will be open. If it is not, I will report back tomorrow.



Thanks, I wasn't sure if there was a separate line or not. We haven't had reservations before park opening before.


----------



## dalstitch45

kmedina said:


> Did you watch the 5:30 or the 8?  Do you just stand in Town Square waiting for the start?  I am thinking of seriously investing the time tomorrow.  I am betting two hours will work for the 8, but I am wondering if the 5:30 needs more time. DH probably will not let us stay until 8.



We went to the 5:30.  Waited on the right side of Town Square (fire engine side).  You will see everyone else waiting, so there won't be any confusion.  We ended up right behind the ropes were the chairs were set up and facing the stage.  Would have stayed for the second show, but my feet hurt from standing pretty much in the same place for three hours.  If you can, stay and enjoy.


----------



## Astylla

I kind of wanted to try and see it as did DH however after dinner and a 7 hour drive we were toast by 8pm. We did have a surprise,  staying at Hotel Indigo (formerly Holiday Inn Express on Katella) which we LOVE BTW,  we heard fireworks and looked outside our window.. We could see them all!!  It was a huge surprise as we were not aware there were even fireworks views rooms and only requested a top floor which we were granted,  actually a studio suite! 

Fireworks from Hotel Indigo 4th floor(top floor) 


















This very much took the sting out of having to change hotels from the DLH and everyone has been wonderful!


----------



## tiffjoy

Today was our first day! We spent it at CA because of the CP. The rain wasn't fun, but it really wasn't that bad. The good part was it really cleared out the crowds. I had rainboots, raincoats, and a stroller cover for the girls, so they were fine. My DH and I are originally from the Northeast, so we don't mind getting a little wet and weren't really bothered. I took my littlest back for an afternoon nap at 1:00, and the rain had stopped by then and the sun was out. The park was still uncrowded though, so my DH and DD4 were able to do a bunch of rides. We came back around 3, and we all did a bunch of shows and rides until the girls were done around 9:30. The crowds were great. I'd put up with the small amount of rain every day if it meant such low crowds! It really wasn't cold, either. 

The rain did cause them to cancel the Viva Navidad parades, which was a bummer. Hoping to see it tomorrow. CA is decorated so nicely for Christmas. I'm really enjoying it! 

Just a couple notes: the hot chocolate at Paradise Garden Grill for Viva Navidad is yummy! Much better than the usual stuff you get that tastes quite watery. I had two cups today. My DH had the fish from that same menu, and he thought it was all right, but expensive for the portion size.

The Christmas ornaments at all the different stores are really spectacular this year. They have so many different ones. 

I caught WOC with my youngest. I just stood holding her right outside Ariel's ride (which is what we had been headed to) and we watched almost the whole thing. I liked the beginning, and the song from Frozen is so pretty. Very emotional. But then it switched to more amusing than beautiful with Toy Story and what's his face from Frozen (haven't seen the movie yet), and we lost interest. I finally asked my DD if she wanted to stay and she said no. Granted, she's 23 months, but I rather shared her feelings, and I really love shows.


----------



## Sherry E

*As mentioned yesterday, I am fine.  I'm feeling fine.  No problems now.  However, the cold air combined with being around someone who is sick may be a problem for me so I have to be really careful because I will be at DLR for several days, and if I get sick now it will ruin the rest of my trip (I've been through it before and I know how I respond when I get sick).  I don't have an option of not going.  I have to go -- I have a hotel booked and people depending on me to show up for Club 33!

I am in massive 'crunch mode' now, frantically doing last minute things to get ready.  I am out of here in just over 90 minutes.  I will try to check in if I can within the next day or two, if I am able.  If not, I'm back on Thursday.

In the meantime... Please note that we are running low on pages in this thread.  It has to be closed when it hits page 250 and I don't want to have to do that while I am at DLR (I'm not back until Thursday).  I'd rather handle it when I get home.  

Please be sure to try not to double or triple post. For example, Kim/kmedina just posted 3 times in a row -- which I merged into one post.  When you double or triple post it makes the pages go by faster, and thus, the thread hits the page limit faster.  If you think of something else you need to say after you've just posted, simply edit your post and add it in.  Thanks!*


----------



## KCmike

King Arthur Carousel by KC MikeD, on Flickr

Have a blast today at Club 33 Sherry E!


----------



## Tinker74

Thanks guys for the holiday tour reviews. Iam so excited to get on THREE rides with this tour AND get the parade seats!! Invaluable seeing as we are only there Christmas eve and day!! Busy busy busy! 

I wish they were a bit more front of line though. reports seem to suggest still a wait. We have a ressie at rainforest café after the tour at 6.45pm. Parade starts 5.30. is this OK or shall I mve the ressie to 7pm?

Sherry have a FANTASTIC Time!!!


----------



## kmedina

briggscreek said:


> Thanks, I wasn't sure if there was a separate line or not. We haven't had reservations before park opening before.



We arrived to the pre opening line on time but no one arrived until 7:43. She said the restaurant itself is supposed to send someone up to open the line but never did. Then, she said she could not let us enter until after the park opening ceremony (which was underwhelming). By the time we entered, the regular lines had entered as well. It was almost 7:50 before we and the huge line of others approached the restaurant. Hopefully, the representative arrives for you tomorrow. 

When we told the staff at the restaurant why we were all late, they all looked puzzled. One CM even said he would have gone of he knew someone needed to.


----------



## tksbaskets

*kmedina* thanks for the review of your tour!



Sherry E said:


> *As mentioned yesterday, I am fine.  I'm feeling fine.  No problems now.  However, the cold air combined with being around someone who is sick may be a problem for me so I have to be really careful because I will be at DLR for several days, and if I get sick now it will ruin the rest of my trip (I've been through it before and I know how I respond when I get sick).  I don't have an option of not going.  I have to go -- I have a hotel booked and people depending on me to show up for Club 33!
> 
> I am in massive 'crunch mode' now, frantically doing last minute things to get ready.  I am out of here in just over 90 minutes.  I will try to check in if I can within the next day or two, if I am able.  If not, I'm back on Thursday.
> 
> In the meantime... Please note that we are running low on pages in this thread.  It has to be closed when it hits page 250 and I don't want to have to do that while I am at DLR (I'm not back until Thursday).  I'd rather handle it when I get home.
> 
> Please be sure to try not to double or triple post. For example, Kim/kmedina just posted 3 times in a row -- which I merged into one post.  When you double or triple post it makes the pages go by faster, and thus, the thread hits the page limit faster.  If you think of something else you need to say after you've just posted, simply edit your post and add it in.  Thanks!*



*Sherry* have a GREAT time.  Use hand sanitizer and stay away from your friend that is ill...I'm going to vicariously see Club 33 through your report.  



KCmike said:


> King Arthur Carousel by KC MikeD, on Flickr
> 
> Have a blast today at Club 33 Sherry E!



*Mike*, once again in awe of your skill as a photographer.  Thanks for sharing!

We leave for DL a week from today!  Our twin sons graduate from college on Saturday and we leave the next morning.  Can't wait!!


----------



## KellaCat

Having a great time! Rain was a bummer and it's cold! But it's so beautiful! Waiting for CO now!


----------



## KCmike

tksbaskets said:


> *Mike*, once again in awe of your skill as a photographer.  Thanks for sharing!
> 
> We leave for DL a week from today!  Our sons graduate from college on Saturday and we leave the next morning.  Can't wait!!



Thanks so much.  I hope you all have a great time there!  Congrats on your son graduating from College.  What an accomplishment and what an awesome reward the next day!


----------



## beckykarstetter

We saw Daisy Duck today!  She was at the pier in DCA in her Christmas outfit.  She was so sweet with DS3.  He just loved her.  She and Alice have been his favorites so far.


----------



## ksromack

We're all packed up and ready to go home tomorrow.   

I never rode the carousel!  I rode King Triton's today but somehow missed the big one in DLR.  We did so much and saw so much this trip I am so happy and am totally in love with Disneyland.  The only thing keeping me returning to Orlando is the newest addition to the Harry Potter area at Universal.  Otherwise, I think we both prefer the more intimate feel of Disneyland and DCA.  

I'll be doing a trip report when we return.  We did get to see Candlelight Processional at 5:30 today.  I can't believe my hubby didn't complain one time.  We arrived at 2:15 and nabbed a spot in front of the Opera House.  As a matter of fact, I was right by the mailbox there.  We were right behind the curb so i had a clear view of Mr. Russell and managed to video tape with my smaller camera.  We were able to sit in our spots until 4:45 then we had to stand (although Steve stood the entire time).  I agree the soloist singing Silent Night (the non-English version) was the highlight of the show.  

It was nice to meet Janet, Kim, and Sherry!  I agree with you, Kim, on your meal at Carthay Circle.  We ordered the pot sticker appetizer which was fabulous....but I ordered the Sole for my entree and it was flat and way way too greasy for such a nice restaurant.  Steve had the Tempura Shrimp, which he did like.  It looked nice and light....but I have a shellfish allergy so I couldn't speak personally about it. We had a great table and really enjoyed the tour there at 10:30.  If I were to ever go back I would just order a couple of the appetizers.  

I'm envious of everyone's trip coming up.  Fortunately we'll be back in March and I'll have all the days free while hubby attends a work related training.  It's nice to have another Disney trip to look forward to!


----------



## egritz

I hate vacation induced insomnia!  After a marathon Sunday of visiting Santa, 3 trips to the store and finally packing (all packing done yesterday, my 1st trimester pregnancy exhaustion got the best of me and I didn't plan ahead at all besides making my packing list) I got to bed just after 10pm, slept solid until 3:30 and then BAM! Alarm wasn't set until 6am, ugh. I stayed in bed as long as I could, writing things down on my list but at 5:30 I decided 30 more minutes of rest wouldn't really do me any good so up I am to check email & Disboards before packing it all away.  Flight is on time, weather forecast for the week is good (minimal chance for rain), just have to get ready and pack a few last minute items and we are off!

I doubt I'll be on this board much between now & when we return (bringing DH's work laptop and he'll probably actually have to work). But wanted to shout out a big thank you to all the contributors and of course our fearless leader/moderator Sherry.


----------



## briggscreek

We're here! We surprised the kids at the airport yesterday. We had told them were going to see Frozen, and then when we got to the airport, told them that we were really going to DL. Our son thought we were joking, and our seven year old was just concerned about whether we would see the movie.  We ended up seeing it in Downtown Disney last night and loved it, my daughter said it was her favorite princess movie ever (it was also the most expensive movie ever lol). On the walk back she said, "It just feels so good to be here, I really missed Disneyland".  First park day today, can't wait! It's also my husbands birthday, we'll have his bday lunch at BB.


----------



## mom2rtk

egritz said:


> I hate vacation induced insomnia!  After a marathon Sunday of visiting Santa, 3 trips to the store and finally packing (all packing done yesterday, my 1st trimester pregnancy exhaustion got the best of me and I didn't plan ahead at all besides making my packing list) I got to bed just after 10pm, slept solid until 3:30 and then BAM! Alarm wasn't set until 6am, ugh. I stayed in bed as long as I could, writing things down on my list but at 5:30 I decided 30 more minutes of rest wouldn't really do me any good so up I am to check email & Disboards before packing it all away.  Flight is on time, weather forecast for the week is good (minimal chance for rain), just have to get ready and pack a few last minute items and we are off!
> 
> I doubt I'll be on this board much between now & when we return (bringing DH's work laptop and he'll probably actually have to work). But wanted to shout out a big thank you to all the contributors and of course our fearless leader/moderator Sherry.



Have a great trip! Warmer weather is on the way....about the time we leave!

We are having a great time. Kathy was an angel and got us ap passes to woc Friday night.w say down in the wry zone and loved it.

Got to meet Sherry, Kathy and Kim yesterday. I really brought things full circle after hanging out here on this thread all year.

Sherry i hope you have the best trip ever. You deserve it. Thank you for all that you do!

We rode California screamin six times at ee in 38 degree weather. We are about to go do the same with TOT.


----------



## tksbaskets

ksromack said:


> We're all packed up and ready to go home tomorrow.
> 
> I never rode the carousel!  I rode King Triton's today but somehow missed the big one in DLR.  We did so much and saw so much this trip I am so happy and am totally in love with Disneyland.  The only thing keeping me returning to Orlando is the newest addition to the Harry Potter area at Universal.  Otherwise, I think we both prefer the more intimate feel of Disneyland and DCA.
> 
> I'll be doing a trip report when we return.  We did get to see Candlelight Processional at 5:30 today.  I can't believe my hubby didn't complain one time.  We arrived at 2:15 and nabbed a spot in front of the Opera House.  As a matter of fact, I was right by the mailbox there.  We were right behind the curb so i had a clear view of Mr. Russell and managed to video tape with my smaller camera.  We were able to sit in our spots until 4:45 then we had to stand (although Steve stood the entire time).  I agree the soloist singing Silent Night (the non-English version) was the highlight of the show.
> 
> It was nice to meet Janet, Kim, and Sherry!  I agree with you, Kim, on your meal at Carthay Circle.  We ordered the pot sticker appetizer which was fabulous....but I ordered the Sole for my entree and it was flat and way way too greasy for such a nice restaurant.  Steve had the Tempura Shrimp, which he did like.  It looked nice and light....but I have a shellfish allergy so I couldn't speak personally about it. We had a great table and really enjoyed the tour there at 10:30.  If I were to ever go back I would just order a couple of the appetizers.
> 
> I'm envious of everyone's trip coming up.  Fortunately we'll be back in March and I'll have all the days free while hubby attends a work related training.  It's nice to have another Disney trip to look forward to!



Let us know when you start the trip report! I'd love to follow along.



briggscreek said:


> We're here! We surprised the kids at the airport yesterday. We had told them were going to see Frozen, and then when we got to the airport, told them that we were really going to DL. Our son thought we were joking, and our seven year old was just concerned about whether we would see the movie.  We ended up seeing it in Downtown Disney last night and loved it, my daughter said it was her favorite princess movie ever (it was also the most expensive movie ever lol). On the walk back she said, "It just feels so good to be here, I really missed Disneyland".  First park day today, can't wait! It's also my husbands birthday, we'll have his bday lunch at BB.



I can't imagine being able to keep this a secret or the joy that telling the kiddos that we're going to Disneyland.  Does anyone else tear up at the commercial videos showing this??  

We loved the movie too!

TK


----------



## letitsnow

We are on the freeway on our way home. 3 days in the park is just never enough. I needed my Disney fix and will take whatever I can get. We got out annual passes so we will be back in Feb and April

We have been going during the holiday season for the past 10 years and it didn't feel as "Christmassy" or as "magical" as it always is. I am not sure what it is. I did notice a lot of areas that did not play   Christmas music.

I can't wait to come back. This is always a sad day for me.


----------



## kmedina

Sorry for the triple post, Sherry. I just do not know how to edit whilst adding quotes. If I do not quote, I wonder of the intended target will see it rather than skipping as my review was long winded. The answer is to read everything before I reply. That should solve the problem. As I am sitting outside the transformers ride, I have not read everything yet. If I read more I need to respond to, I will come back and edit this post. 

I had a great time meeting Sherry, Janet and Kathy. They were all a delight. 

My plan for the processional was to head up just before the 5:30 show ended and nab a spot for the 8:00pm. My husband had different plans. He thought we could head up at 4:30 and catch the 5:30 (delusional, I know). We were rerouted through one way traffic and fixed to go up the other side. I noticed people lining Main Street. We were told that the processional would pass by. We could sit there until it passed (to watch) but we would have to leave as soon as it passed (so much for my plan to hang there and nab an 8:00 spot. Watching the processional pass by was neat. After listening to my husband complain abut waiting for the 8:00 nonstop, we decided to leave the park just before 6pm. Foot traffic was very slow going on the way out, so I saw a couple minutes of the show. Unless I go solo, it does not look like I will get to watch a processional. I am happy for and jealous of those who did watch. 

For those who plan to watch the 8:00 next year, there were still curbside seats about 15 minutes to watch the 5:30 processional (on the right side with the smaller curbside sectioned off in front of the ropes. The bigger side filled a little over 30 minutes out). I would suggest hanging out near Main Street (but not on because they will not let you). As soon as the 5:30 show ends, walk briskly in. Enjoy.


----------



## farmfresh

We're in  Las Vegas after our lonnggg flight...and it is cold!  Then we have a few days in Santa  Monica before arriving in DL.  Hope it warms up a bit in the meantime. Really enjoying some of the on the spot reports, especially on crowds and weather...keep them up!


----------



## KCmike

Reindeer Games by KC MikeD, on Flickr


----------



## aidensmom31

I love hearing all the little tidbits from those who have started their trips.  Cant wait!!!!


----------



## ksromack

mrs.ariel said:


> My son wants me to try to get us a candy cane, but I just don't know if I can wait all that time in line (and miss out on rope drop ride time) and not even be sure I'll get one....
> 
> I am so excited the holiday season is finally here and our trip is just a few days away!!!



This is probably too late for your trip but we got in line right away on an EMH day at DCA at Trolley Treats and I asked how many bands they were giving out.  The cm said, "as many as we need to"!  Today we did a quick walk through DCA and it was almost regular park opening time and the cm at trolley treats had a handful of blue armbands still.  We didn't wait in any lines at all.  We walked up, got an armband, then went about our day.  We were the first group And we're told we could pick up our candy cane any time after 9:30 am
 But before 4pm.  She we went to pick them up a whole group of CMs were wrapping them in bubble wrap and bagging them so they'd be ready for guests.  They were still warm 



rowan1813 said:


> What has been the general consensus so far on the Holiday WOC? Better? Worse? than the original? I have a vested interest in it since I was chosen to be a "snowflake" (part of the honor choir) so I know I'm going to be a little bit biased  but what does everyone think so far?
> 
> I will be in the parks on Friday, 12/6 and Saturday 12/7 so I hope to see any of you who are going to be there!



We just got home today and hubby took video of WOC on his cell phone.  We just watched it again and I can tell you we really enjoyed it.  What an honor for you to have been in it! I haven't seen the original WOC so I have nothing to compare it to.  I also haven't seen Frozen yet but I found Olaf to be a little annoying.  The beginning of the show was beautiful!  We enjoyed the classic Disney parts as well as the toy story nutcracker parts. 



MVC1225 said:


> Hi! This is my first post on this thread (being from FL I usually go to WDW) although I have been reading it for a few months. My girlfriend and I are going to DLR for the first time together (I had a one day DL visit 11 years ago and she's never been at all) in 10 days!!!!
> 
> Last week I booked the Holiday Tour. How did they know the names of your group for the button? They asked me how many in my party but not the names. . I guess they can always print on the spot like they did for your 2 year old.



This was our first trip to dlr too and we really enjoyed it.  There is something special about knowing that this is the park that Walt actually built and spent so much time in.  We are more familiar with WDW too, and we found dlr to be much more intimate...and I didn't get near the blisters I got last December whole at Wdw.  Of course we did our share of walking at dlr.  I think you will enjoy Disneyland.  I see someone already addressed the issue of the buttons on the Holiday Tour......I would recommend this tour to anyone and everyone!



Priory said:


> On tours I've taken in the past, they ask your names when you check in and have a label maker to print and apply the names to the buttons at that time.



Yes, for some reason when I booked this tour for the two of us, they never asked me both of our names.  When we checked in my button was ready and they just had to use the label maker to make Steve's.



Sherry E said:


> One of these days I will have to try those gingerbread beignets.  I have read mixed reviews of them -- some say they are way too dense and not like normal beignets, while others say they are yummy.  I haven't tried the pumpkin beignets.
> 
> I am guessing that the decorated-for-the-holidays Cars Land is going to be a huge hit on your trip!  Have a great time, and be sure to come back and let us know how it went.



Loved the gingerbread beignets!  We got them from the Mint Julep
bar and I waded mine down withy them pumpkin spice latte from there as we'll . Oh, and Carsland was our favorite part of the trip.  We rode RSR 5 times, I think although I don't know what people do who don't have EMH......I imagine families split up and one parent waits in the enormous line that starts before rope drop at the Bugsland RSR fast pass line while the other parent takes the kids to ride other things.


MVC1225 said:


> Thanks. We are really excited. My one DL trip was not even a full day so I feel like a first timer as well. We have Fantasmc dessert, WoC dinner and holiday tour set. We are staying off site right on Harbor Drive. We are gong to parks 4 days and one day in the middle for DTD and touring resorts.  Last year we did December 14-21 at WDW so decided to do December 11(arrive late) -17 (leave early) at DLR to get both Christmas experiences.


We were at Wdw last December about the same time!  I think you will really enjoy dlr.  Appreciate the differences and don't compare.  There is really no way to do that!


mrsw94 said:


> Ok, I'm posting here because I've talked about my trip and you all can relate.  PLEASE PRAY!  We are supposed to leave in less than 2 weeks and are having car trouble.  If it's a big repair, I honestly don't know what we'll do.  The worst part is I bought our tickets from Oribitz, so we're kind of stuck.
> So please pray it is a minor repair and something hubby can fix himself!!


Oh, I hope this situation has ended okay for you.  I totally understand where you are coming from.  

I am playing catch up on this thread so I will try not to make the post count go up any more than necessary.


----------



## mrsw94

Finished the kids backpacks today. We are getting excited!

ksromack. Yes!  My generous FIL paid for the repair, so we leave for our surprise trip Saturday morning!  The surprise part is killing me!  

Our church does a Live Nativity every year and we'll be missing it this Sat. I was talking to DD11 in the car tonight and said we'd go , "Unless we come up with something better to do.". She first suggested we go to Six Flags (an hour away-we have passes) and then joked we should go to Disneyland!  I laughed it off, but I'm hoping she'll be surprised!


----------



## ksromack

Jamian said:


> It's Christmas! by -Jamian-, on Flickr


I have enjoyed all of your photos!


crystal1313 said:


> I just booked priority seating at the BB on December 14th!  Yay.  It will be an early dinner!  All the times they had left were 4:30 or 8:10.  8:10 is too late for the kiddos.  So early dinner it is!  We asked the boys if they wanted to eat inside the Pirates of the Caribbean.  DS4 asked if Pirates would be shooting at us. LOL.  Once we promised it would be safe, he agreed.  Our boys have never been there before so that will be a nice treat! I'm super excited!


I found BB to be a great restaurant.  I preferred it over Carthay Circle!


Sherry E said:


> I have to ask -- and I just asked *Bret* this in his TR too -- when you got off of Jingle Cruise, did you get one of the mini-souvenir Jingle Cruise posters?  I still have 6 days before I get back to DLR, and I am paranoid that they will all be gone.  I missed out on getting the free _Frozen_ ornament even though I was in DCA on one of the days it was being given out.  With my luck I will miss out on the Jingle Cruise mini-poster too, as I know they are in limited supply.  The posters were not being handed out when I went on the ride on 11/15.
> 
> I was thinking that I might not go on Jingle Cruise early in the morning and will instead try to hit it when the line is long -- specifically so I can go to the upstairs section of the queue and see the extra decorations.  And then I thought that waiting until the line was long might mean that all of the mini-posters are gone more quickly!
> 
> I forgot to say a big THANK YOU to *Jamie* yesterday for her in depth report and recap of her trip!  I really appreciated it, and I know that everyone else did too.
> 
> And, of course, I have a Club 33 visit in the midst of all of this.
> 
> I have never used the little business center at the PPH -- I'm not even sure where it is located.  I may have to check it out and see if I can touch base here in this thread during the trip, which I usually don't do.  (My phone can't access the DIS.)  [/B][/COLOR]


I never saw any Jingle Cruise mini posters . I lived Jamie's mini-report and didn't realize we overlapped a bit.  steve used the business center at PPH to get our boarding passes and to get checked in for our flight home and he found it very easy to use!

I can't wait to hear all about Club 33!


Sherry E said:


> I wonder if there have been any gingerbread house sightings at Storytellers, White Water Snacks or in DCA so far?  The only gingerbread anything I saw in


Omgosh, I totally forgot to look at gingerbread houses!  I even looked at the window at the cozy cone hotel and didn't "see" it!  



jamalana said:


> I saw Ben on Saturday at Downtown Disney and he was so normal looking that I didn't even realize it was really him until he was passing right by us.  I saw this scruffy looking guy walking in our direction, but he didn't really catch my eye.  Only as he was passing did I notice a resemblance, and as I was about to say to my sister, "That guy looks kind of like Ben Affleck...", I recognized his profile and realized it really was him!  I had a huge crush on him way back when so I was kind of let down that he didn't look the way I remembered.  Serafina is adorable though
> 
> We only hung out at Downtown Disney because we were blocked out from the parks.  It was pretty crowded as well, but didn't feel unusually so for a holiday weekend.  I'm really excited to see the parks for the holidays, but haven't had a chance to do so yet.  I'm hoping to go sometime this week


We spent time at downtown Disney as well on that Saturday, and we went to ESPN zone to watch part of the Ohio State game.  Duh.  I think Ben and Jen are just the cutest couple!


PHXscuba said:


> Does anyone who's been so far know what time they start up the little projection show on the IASWH facade? Even though it gets dark between 4:30 and 5:00, the parade starts from that area at 5:30, so it would have to be at 6:00 or after, right? It doesn't show up on the entertainment calendar.
> 
> I'd like to see the little show and stroll DL and DCA with the parks lit up before seeing WoC, but I'm not sure there's enough "dark" for all I want to see in one night!
> 
> PHXscuba


It's about 15 min or so after the evening parade.  We asked a cm at IASW and he said "15 min or so after the parade or whenever they feel like starting it"....which kind of gave me the impression it isn't a science


----------



## mvf-m11c

Kim and Kathy - Nice to hear that you were able to have a DISMeet during the trip and to meet Sherry and Janet. It was nice to hear that both all had a great time during your visit during the Holiday season.

Kathy - I was kind of surprised to hear that you didn't see the Cozy Cone Gingerbread inside the Cozy Cone. I was able to see the gingerbread house in the Cozy Cone during my trip last month unless Disney took it out all of a sudden.


----------



## ksromack

mamaburrito said:


> I am so excited! We are surprising our kids (5 & 2) with a day trip to Disneyland on Dec. 12.  We've told them we are visiting  a carrot museum.   Hoping for moderate crowds but we only a few things on our must do list; RSR, Disney Jr. Live, IASW, and the Christmas Parade  and fireworks.  Should be doable, right?
> 
> So happy we are able to pull this off for the kids.


I would send someone over to RSR for fast passes.  I was shocked at how long the line was at park opening........we rode during our EMH then messed around other areas and returned at 10 or 11 am and got fast passes for 7:30 that night!  It's crazy over there!


dreamseeker9 said:


> Hi all!  I am back in NYC, after being at DLR just 24 hours ago!    We had a wonderful day there.  I will eventually write a TR, but here's a brief recap:
> .
> Then back to use our FPs for Goofy - way too jerky, I won't ever ride that again, it hurt!  Overall, I was surprised by the lack of Christmas decorations at DCA, particularly around the Paradise Pier, Grizzly Peak and Condor Flats sections.
> .  We first waited 25 minutes for Space Mountain- wow!  Better than the WDW version for sure!  I had my beloved Dole Whip - I loved it, but I do like it better at WDW with the option to get the pineapple-vanilla swirl.
> 
> - I wanted a Disneyland ornament that had 2013 on it, and I was not pleased with the selection.  I did get a Disneyland Mickey magnet for my fridge that I really like.  We went back to DL and shopped there for ornaments - same selection, so I settled for one of Mickey in front of the castle.
> It was 7:00 PM by this time - the fireworks were supposed to start at 7:30 PM, with the park closing at 8:00 PM.  We hadn't been to Fantasyland yet, so we walked back to IASW, just in time for the projection show at 7:15 PM.  Beautiful!  Then the announcements started, that due to high winds, the fireworks might not happen.    We decided to keep walking around Fantasyland.  Sadly, in all my planning, I didn't ever remember reading that most of the attractions close well before the fireworks.  So we missed out on Mr. Toad, Peter Pan, and other attractions - all closed by the time we got to them.  We walked through Frontierland, since we hadn't yet, then back to Main Street.  Another announcement that the fireworks may not happen.    What to do?  We walked toward the railroad.  I had read that people can stand on the elevated railroad platform, so we thought that would be a good spot to watch fireworks and then make a quick exit.  But it was all dark, and a CM told me that the railroad was already closed for the night.
> 
> All in all, we had a great time.  It's definitely a very long day to try to cover both parks, and we were all disappointed that RSR was down.  I think I was the one most disappointed about the Believe in Holiday Magic fireworks being canceled.  But overall, it was a magical day.
> 
> Thanks to everyone for your advice.  I took a ton of photos, but I just flew back today and am exhausted.  I'll upload some later this week or this weekend.


I agree with your comments on goofy's ride and space mountain.  I bought the same or ornament you did and we were disappointed fireworks were canceled that night as well.   We had a prime spot in front of the partners statue!  We'll that circle was roped off but we were right behind the rope.  Someone told me that the circle and benches closest to the castle were reserved for some VIPs. 


dalstitch45 said:


> Also, if anyone is looking for CP merchandise you are going to be disappointed.  When I checked today, I was told by CM's at all the Main Street shops there is not going to be any t-shirts, sweatshirts, etc. this year for the CP.  I was also told there might be a pin.  I sure hope so.


I got the candling light processional pin at the Emporium.  Why do you think they were behind the counter.  Are they afraid people will steel them?


jsotelo5150 said:


> How busy are the parks right now? I've heard reports of record crowds for December, a normally pretty mellow time to visit. We're headed there on Tuesday!


I don't remember what afternoon it was this past week but we headed over to DL after being in DCA for the morning and I was shocked by the long lines to get in!   I'll have to see if I took a picture of it.  I found the adventure land area to be ridiculously jammed. Of course, gotta love the people that stand in the middle of a walkway with the entire family to discuss what to eat!


----------



## beckykarstetter

Finally got back to the Jingle Jangle Jamboree.  Oh my, it was the sweetest area!  Santa Mickey and Santa Goofy were both there.  Minnie was dressed in her Christmas outfit and Pluto had on his reindeer antlers.  The Country Bears showed up during the Hillbillies show and stayed to take pictures and play with the kids.  The characters were so interactive.  There were so few kids that Minnie was actually coloring with a little girl and Woody took a little boy by the hand and the went for a walk.  Santa and Mrs. Claus are great.  I only wish we'd explored this gem earlier in our trip.  The positive is that it made my husband say, "Well, when we come back next time, I really want to spend more time over here."  Yay!  He drank the Koolaid!


----------



## Astylla

Just a few notes from our trip so far. Arrived Saturday and crowds were low until evening due to rain and wind. Sunday early am was walk on in Fantasyland until around 11:30-12pm.


RSR was working great yesterday for EMH with no apparent issues. 
It's been windy and cold,  WOC started yesterday but then was cancelled about 5 minutes in. While we understand others weren't so happy. Best line of the night goes to the little boy who said "Did Olaf melt?" it was adorable. 

Here are a few pics so far.


----------



## elamarca

Great pictures everyone! 

Only 12 days until our annual trip and both my six year old and I are counting down the days. My husband.. not so much. 

I'm sorry if this has been covered before, but during early entry, are only certain attractions open at CA Adventure? We will, like everyone else, be running for RSR.. but is everything else good to go? 

Thank you!


----------



## 3Minnies1Mickey

2 days to go!!!! I can't wait!


----------



## Cheshirecatty

Great pics *Astylla*!  I am wanting that yummy looking dessert!

Hope you guys are having a wonderful time!!!!


----------



## figment_jii

elamarca said:


> I'm sorry if this has been covered before, but during early entry, are only certain attractions open at CA Adventure? We will, like everyone else, be running for RSR.. but is everything else good to go?



All of the rides in Carsland are open, but not all of the rides in the rest of DCA.  I found a list on Touring Plans, which indicates which rides are open.

http://touringplans.com/disney-california-adventure/attractions/morning-extra-magic-hour
http://touringplans.com/disneyland/attractions/early-park-admission

As others have said, great photos everyone!  I'm getting excited for my trip!


----------



## rentayenta

Great photos Astylia!


----------



## KCmike

3Minnies1Mickey said:


> 2 days to go!!!! I can't wait!



Congrats Shannon!  How exciting!


----------



## dalstitch45

ksromack said:


> I got the candling light processional pin at the Emporium.  Why do you think they were behind the counter.  Are they afraid people will steel them?



I actually got mine at the pin station in DTD.  They were at most of the stores in DLR.  They were just with the limited edition pins.


----------



## mrsw94

Got a little Pixie Dust magic before we even left! 
Pharmama just dropped off some maps she picked up over the weekend along with an extra set of Glow ears for us to borrow!  How fun to have another Diser local!


----------



## splashtastic!

We had dinner and dessert at the Blue Bayou today and one of the desserts was cake with peppermint ice cream. Has anyone else found peppermint ice cream at DLR?

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## amylew

splashtastic! said:


> We had dinner and dessert at the Blue Bayou today and one of the desserts was cake with peppermint ice cream. Has anyone else found peppermint ice cream at DLR?  Sent from my iPad using DISBoards



I ate that today - totally delicious! Haven't seen the peppermint ice cream anywhere else, though. Did you see that club 33 and bb were evacuated this afternoon?! What a mess!


----------



## egritz

Just a quick note - we arrived yesterday around 2:30 - holy moly the CROWDS!  We waited about 30 minutes for pirates, then saw Jack, waited about 45 minutes for HM, ate some dinner, rode Jungle Cruise with a 15-20 minute wait & then exited during the parade.

This morning we did EE and I got to meet Janet (momt2rk? Sorry, internet is slow and I can't remember your exact screen name!) We got on Peter Pan, Dumbo and Small world during EE, then Nemo at 9 & had some breakfast, Toon Town for my 2 1/2 year old to ride her 1st coaster (thank you for the 35" height limit Disney - she loved it!) and met Goofy, Pluto, & Merida, Then broke for nap.  When we re-eneted around 3:45 everyone was already lining up for the parade so my parents staked out a spot for us while we met Rapunzel, Rode the Carrousel, and then Buzz (where a random CM came up to us halfway through the line and asked if we'd like to be taken to the front of the line ... no clue why we were singled out but SURE!) We watched the parade, both Castle Lighting ceremonies & the fireworks from right in front of the Walt & Mickey statue.  I totally forgot about seeing Small World all lit up at night, I'm not sure we'll have a chance to make it back over there on Thursday night. Whoops.

I have to say my initial impression about Holiday at DL is that I'm underwhelmed (my husband, mother, and father all agree). I honestly feel like the Halloween Decorations we saw in 2007 & 2009 were more elaborate, but maybe it is that the Christmas decorations blend in more??? Not sure. I also haven't really noticed Christmas music playing in the park.  And oh my, the crowds! It wasn't this crowded during any previous trip (you can see the dates in my signature) and one person told us they were there on 4th of July this year & it wasn't this crowded.  I wonder if the late Thanksgiving has something to do with it -only 3 weeks between Thanksgiving and Christmas?

Anyway, tomorrow is a looong day with no break planned (eek) at DCA. On Thursday we will hit Jingle Jangle Jamboree so maybe that will help it seem more festive for us then.


----------



## Astylla

I'll be honest - with the exception of Sunday I feel crowds have been normal. I expect 30-45 minute waits on everything. 
I know I may be the minority because I don't have kids to be concerned with but I really don't consider the crowds very high. Busy - sure but at no time have I felt cramped. I've mostly encountered 20 minutes for HMH,  10-25 for Pirates and 30ish for most others. 

It's been really pleasant actually. But maybe I just have low standards for wait times /shrug


----------



## aidensmom31

Where is this from????


----------



## KCmike

Oogie Boogie by KC MikeD, on Flickr





Carsland by KC MikeD, on Flickr


----------



## WestMom2two

So if you were looking at the week before Thanksgiving week or the first week of December, what would you go with based on crowds? 

If this has been asked I apologize. My husband just gave me the go ahead to plan next years trip to see Christmas at DL and I can't decided on the week. I am crossing my fingers that The View will not be taping the week before Thanksgiving again because not having accesses to the front of the castle would be horrible for my little princess lol Can we just start a December 2014 thread!? lol Im only kidding. Maybe...


----------



## elamarca

Maybe it's that we always make our trip the week between Christmas and New Years when it's CRAZY.. but 30 minutes for Pirates and 45 for HM sound reasonable. I definitely wouldn't consider that to be extremely crowded. Maybe I've been going during peak time for too many years! 



figment_jii said:


> All of the rides in Carsland are open, but not all of the rides in the rest of DCA.  I found a list on Touring Plans, which indicates which rides are open.
> 
> http://touringplans.com/disney-california-adventure/attractions/morning-extra-magic-hour
> http://touringplans.com/disneyland/attractions/early-park-admission
> 
> As others have said, great photos everyone!  I'm getting excited for my trip!



Thank you!!


----------



## czmom

We thought crowds were high (only in DL) too. We were in the parks Dec 1-6. But, a 30-45 minute wait is crowded to us. We are used to walking on rides, or 5-15 minutes max at WDW at this same time. 

I know some of our problem with high waits for POTC, HM, and JC is we did not go straight there at 9:00. We used EMH every morning and hit up FL, Tomorrowland, and Toontown at 10. One morning was spent meeting the princesses at 9:00. By the time we always made it over to the Adventureland area, POTC was either closed (A LOT) or had 30-40 min wait. Same wait times for JC and HM. At least Indy has FP and single rider, so we did that one quite a bit. 

DCA was not crowded at all! And I thought Sunday, December 1 would be a nightmare. It was our lightest day! 

We still had a fantastic time, and will definitely be returning to DLR one day.


----------



## disney4cam

WestMom2two said:


> So if you were looking at the week before Thanksgiving week or the first week of December, what would you go with based on crowds?


We go every year the week after Thanksgiving, and it's wonderful. Crowds are low, decorations are up, and the weather is USUALLY nice. This year was the busiest we've ever seen for this week, but it was still great.


----------



## briggscreek

Ugh, 3rd day here and I'm sick. I think it's food poisoning (had chicken at Rainforest Cafe yesterday and started feeling bad a few hours later). So I'm stuck in the hotel.  We only have a half day tomorrow before flying home.  I'm so bummed out, we were supposed to see Carsland lit up at night and watch WoC tonight.  At least the kids are out having fun with my husband. Crowds have been a bit heavier than I prefer, but not bad. Hoping to feel better tomorrow!!!


----------



## kylie71

I usually keep silent, but people are Underwhelmed??   I was there Thanksgiving week, and every land with the exceptions of Fantasyland and Tomorrowland have decorations.... I love the feel of f the parks on the holidays and Buena Vista street was amazing!!!   I do not know what you expect, but I LOVED IT!!!!

--Lori


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

kylie71 said:


> I usually keep silent, but people are Underwhelmed??   I was there Thanksgiving week, and every land with the exceptions of Fantasyland and Tomorrowland have decorations.... I love the feel of f the parks on the holidays and Buena Vista street was amazing!!!   I do not know what you expect, but I LOVED IT!!!!  --Lori



I completely agree!!! I do wish FL would get some decorations - it seems so obvious to me, but I love the decorations everywhere else. And we heard Christmas carols everywhere we went - I embarrassed my children regularly by singing along  

For those who were underwhelmed, what would you have liked to see?


----------



## tiffjoy

kylie71 said:


> I usually keep silent, but people are Underwhelmed??   I was there Thanksgiving week, and every land with the exceptions of Fantasyland and Tomorrowland have decorations.... I love the feel of f the parks on the holidays and Buena Vista street was amazing!!!   I do not know what you expect, but I LOVED IT!!!!
> 
> --Lori



I agree! On our way home now. We thought the parks were just beautiful. This was our first Christmas season visit to Disneyland, though. I'm not sure how many more decorations they could put up!  I thought it was just amazing, and the crowds were as we expected. We reaped the rewards on Saturday and Sunday of bad weather, and DCA was really empty as a result. We spent most of those days there because of CP.  Monday was quite busy in DL because the weather was upturning, but the wind emptied the parks in the evening. Yesterday the crowds weren't that bad at all, to us, for a holiday time. It was an amazing day, for a bunch of reasons. 

I do recommend watching the parade and fireworks, then on the rest of the nights, using that time on rides. Last night, after the fireworks, the parks cleaned out. In an hour, we all did POTC twice with no wait, then DD4 and I did HM twice, with no wait, while DD2 and DH did teacups twice, carousel, and Dumbo. We did everything we wanted in 4 days, and I have two smalls and we are never at rope drop and are rarely even there by opening.


----------



## splashtastic!

amylew said:


> I ate that today - totally delicious! Haven't seen the peppermint ice cream anywhere else, though. Did you see that club 33 and bb were evacuated this afternoon?! What a mess!



The evacuation had me totally confused! I asked a CM what was going on and I thought she said to "go over and wait by the fountain for instructions" and when I headed over to the fountain by the Haunted Mansion, she chased me me down and told me that she was actually referring to the chefs, servers and other employees! We had a good laugh over it.

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## storralva

briggscreek said:


> *Ugh, 3rd day here and I'm sick. I think it's food poisoning (had chicken at Rainforest Cafe yesterday and started feeling bad a few hours later)*. So I'm stuck in the hotel.  We only have a half day tomorrow before flying home.  I'm so bummed out, we were supposed to see Carsland lit up at night and watch WoC tonight.  At least the kids are out having fun with my husband. Crowds have been a bit heavier than I prefer, but not bad. Hoping to feel better tomorrow!!!



Oh no!  I hope you feel do feel better tomorrow!!!! I had food poisoning from chicken once and it was AWFUL! I hope no one else starts feeling sick!


----------



## ksromack

KCmike said:


> Carsland[/url] by KC MikeD, on Flickr


Another great shot!  Where was this taken from?



WestMom2two said:


> So if you were looking at the week before Thanksgiving week or the first week of December, what would you go with based on crowds?


I don't think all the decorations would be up before Thanksgiving week so if you want the full effect of the Holiday season, i would say the first week of December would be better!



briggscreek said:


> Ugh, 3rd day here and I'm sick. I think it's food poisoning (had chicken at Rainforest Cafe yesterday and started feeling bad a few hours later). So I'm stuck in the hotel.  We only have a half day tomorrow before flying home.  I'm so bummed out, we were supposed to see Carsland lit up at night and watch WoC tonight.  At least the kids are out having fun with my husband. Crowds have been a bit heavier than I prefer, but not bad. Hoping to feel better tomorrow!!!


Oh, no!  That stinks...and so frustrating because I know there is nothing to make that get out of your system!  



kylie71 said:


> I was there Thanksgiving week, and every land with the exceptions of Fantasyland and Tomorrowland have decorations.... I love the feel of f the parks on the holidays and Buena Vista street was amazing!!!


This was my first time at DLR and we really loved the decorations and everything!  I don't remember whether or not we heard lots of christmas music or not.  I remember distinctly hearing the Christmas music on Buena Vista Street, though. I loved all the garland and trees up in Carsland and actually on most of the windows at DCA.   



splashtastic! said:


> The evacuation had me totally confused! I asked a CM what was going on and I thought she said to "go over and wait by the fountain for instructions" and when I headed over to the fountain by the Haunted Mansion, she chased me me down and told me that she was actually referring to the chefs, servers and other employees! We had a good laugh over it.


I had not heard about this......what a fiasco!  I know Kim was evacuated from her meal at Carthay Circle last week too.....what is going on?


----------



## egritz

kylie71 said:


> I usually keep silent, but people are Underwhelmed??   I was there Thanksgiving week, and every land with the exceptions of Fantasyland and Tomorrowland have decorations.... I love the feel of f the parks on the holidays and Buena Vista street was amazing!!!   I do not know what you expect, but I LOVED IT!!!!
> 
> --Lori



we talked more about this today - I think the best analogy is when everyone sees an "awesome" movie and hype it up so much, then you go see it and eh, it was good, but not the best movie ever made as everyone made it out to be.  

I just remember being in AWE of the Halloween decorations the 2 times we went in the Fall and people saying "if you think this is awesome you have to see it for Christmas".  I found the Halloween decorations to be really "in your face" - probably because everything is ORANGE. Versus for Christmas, the decorations (in our party's minds) kind of blend in, at least during daytime.  We did spend most of our time in Tomorrowland/Fantasyland/Toon Town, so that could be part of the problem too.   Our first afternoon, though, I felt like I didn't see much decorations in New Orleans Square either (POTC area).

We did stay for the parade last night which i thought was great, and the fireworks as well - where we thought we had a prime spot in front of the walk & mickey statue, but many of the fireworks were blocked by trees & light posts from the bench we had - had we known all the fireworks would be to the left of the castle, we would have sat in the benches across the walkway, oh well, lesson learned).

Today we spent the day in DCA and I  had to say I enjoyed the decorations in Car's Land & Buena Vista street. I also like the touches in the Monster's Inc ride. Crowds were way less in DCA today too which was nice (but we didn't do many rides - we were there mainly for characters for my 2 year old, and the parade).  We also got to see the GCH Santa tonight who was very nice.

Sorry if I upset some people by saying we are underwhelmed, but that is our honest opinion. Today & tomorrow my mom & I are going to really try to and look at the little touches all around Disneyland to see if we can change our minds. (From Sherry's weekly themes I feel I have a grasp of the little details to be on the lookout for). And we are finally going to hit Jingle Jangle Jamboree. 
Regardless, think of the bright side - we are not likely to be repeat Christmas-time visitors so that is one less family to contend with year after year ;-)   With the crowds we are experiencing this trip in DL, I think our next trip will be planned for a non-holiday week in February!


----------



## HeddyRuth

We arrived today and really felt the spirit of Christmas everywhere.  We really enjoyed WOC and had seen it before.  Just a different feel and theme so I don't feel really the two shows can be compared.  It did make me want to go see frozen again 

I personally thought the decorations at DCA were gorgeous and can't wait to get to DLR tomorrow to see what they have there.  

Crowds were not bad at all.  The only "difficult" line was RSR which is par for the course.  Otherwise we pretty much walked on to everything else all day.  

The weather was gorgeous and as a  tucsonan I felt comfortable at night in jeans and a light jacket.  I am a desert rat, FYI, and love the sun and HEAT.


----------



## rentayenta

ksromack said:


> This is probably too late for your trip but we got in line right away on an EMH day at DCA at Trolley Treats and I asked how many bands they were giving out.  The cm said, "as many as we need to"!  Today we did a quick walk through DCA and it was almost regular park opening time and the cm at trolley treats had a handful of blue armbands still.  We didn't wait in any lines at all.  We walked up, got an armband, then went about our day.  We were the first group And we're told we could pick up our candy cane any time after 9:30 am
> But before 4pm.  She we went to pick them up a whole group of CMs were wrapping them in bubble wrap and bagging them so they'd be ready for guests.  They were still warm





This is good to know.  I am torn with wanting to spend the time as our park time is limited but I _*really*_ want a fresh candy cane.


----------



## tksbaskets

elamarca said:


> Maybe it's that we always make our trip the week between Christmas and New Years when it's CRAZY.. but 30 minutes for Pirates and 45 for HM sound reasonable. I definitely wouldn't consider that to be extremely crowded. Maybe I've been going during peak time for too many years!



We have too.  Waiting an hour for TSM is par for the course.  30 min and we'd be jumping for joy.  We are going a week earlier than normal this year so I'm wondering if the crowds will be noticably different.



briggscreek said:


> Ugh, 3rd day here and I'm sick. I think it's food poisoning (had chicken at Rainforest Cafe yesterday and started feeling bad a few hours later). So I'm stuck in the hotel.  We only have a half day tomorrow before flying home.  I'm so bummed out, we were supposed to see Carsland lit up at night and watch WoC tonight.  At least the kids are out having fun with my husband. Crowds have been a bit heavier than I prefer, but not bad. Hoping to feel better tomorrow!!!



Oh no, to be sick in the Happiest Place on Earth is the utmost bummer   Been there.  Last year I was really ill for 5 of our 7 days at WDW.

*egritz* I appreciate honest reviews.  I liked your analogy of the 'awesome' movie that you might enjoy but not be overwhelmed. Enjoy your time in DL!


----------



## ksromack

rentayenta said:


> This is good to know.  I am torn with wanting to spend the time as our park time is limited but I really want a fresh candy cane.



Honestly, it doesn't take any time out of your day!  You just walk by and the girls with the arm bands are outside the door on the sidewalk.  Get the arm band and return at the designated time.  They really have it down to a science!


----------



## rentayenta

ksromack said:


> Honestly, it doesn't take any time out of your day!  You just walk by and the girls with the arm bands are outside the door on the sidewalk.  Get the arm band and return at the designated time.  They really have it down to a science!





I found out our candy cane day is at Disneyland not DCA. I really wanted it to be at DCA as they seem more organized.


----------



## mrsw94

2 more days!!!!  AHHHH!!!! 

However, I just checked the weather and the high for Sunday is 78 and Monday is 80!!!  

The kids will be thrilled for some pool time, but I spent a bunch of time making cute LONG SLEEVED shirts for the trip!   Ahhh...the best laid plans.....


----------



## PHXscuba

Well, since I asked about the little lighting show on IASW, I'll answer for others.

The parade came through at 5:30 and we made it into line just after the parade ended (a little after 6:00). One CM said the lighting show wouldn't happen until 6:30, another I asked said they might do it at 6:15. We were going down the last ramp to load at 6:15-ish and all the lights went off. I knew what was probably going to happen, so we started letting people go in front of us and saw the show. It's very short but so cute and a great example of the tech that is possible. Worth an extra 2 minutes before getting on the ride.

Side note: just as we came out after riding, the lights went out again and there were blue lights and "snow" projected on the facade -- I think it was part of the castle light show but I couldn't tell.

PHXscuba


----------



## ksromack

mrsw94 said:


> 2 more days!!!!  AHHHH!!!!
> 
> However, I just checked the weather and the high for Sunday is 78 and Monday is 80!!!
> 
> The kids will be thrilled for some pool time, but I spent a bunch of time making cute LONG SLEEVED shirts for the trip!   Ahhh...the best laid plans.....


Best laid plans is right!  Just when you thought you were in control......I bet you guys will have a great time anyway and the evenings will probably be cool enough for those cute long sleeve shirts!




PHXscuba said:


> Well, since I asked about the little lighting show on IASW, I'll answer for others.
> 
> The parade came through at 5:30 and we made it into line just after the parade ended (a little after 6:00). One CM said the lighting show wouldn't happen until 6:30, another I asked said they might do it at 6:15. We were going down the last ramp to load at 6:15-ish and all the lights went off. I knew what was probably going to happen, so we started letting people go in front of us and saw the show. It's very short but so cute and a great example of the tech that is possible. Worth an extra 2 minutes before getting on the ride.
> 
> Side note: just as we came out after riding, the lights went out again and there were blue lights and "snow" projected on the facade -- I think it was part of the castle light show but I couldn't tell.
> 
> PHXscuba



yes, that's what that means....the snow projected on the facade was the same music as the castle light show.  I loved that technology, with the light show on IASW.  We recorded it but missed the first couple of seconds as hubby was fiddling with his phone!


----------



## KCmike

ksromack said:


> Another great shot!  Where was this taken from?



From Mickey's Fun Wheel.  Thanks for the kind words!

How about "Christmas" car light trails?  




Night Racing, Radiator Springs Racers by KC MikeD, on Flickr


----------



## czmom

KCmike said:


> How about "Christmas" car light trails?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Night Racing, Radiator Springs Racers by KC MikeD, on Flickr



LOVE this one!!! RSR at night was a definite highlight for us.


----------



## letitsnow

DisneyJamieCA said:
			
		

> I completely agree!!! I do wish FL would get some decorations - it seems so obvious to me, but I love the decorations everywhere else. And we heard Christmas carols everywhere we went - I embarrassed my children regularly by singing along
> 
> For those who were underwhelmed, what would you have liked to see?



Holidays at the park has been our tradition for the past 10 years. This year I didn't hear the loop of Christmas they always play. I did not see the carolers they usually have on Main St. Usually walking in DTD is so magical. Last year they had a white horse and sleigh and carolers near the movie theater.  I am not saying it was not festive..I am just comparing to the past 10 years. Disney always gives us a wonderful experience during the holidays which is why we keep coming back. It might be the missing peppermint ice cream, mickey gingerbread men, carolers, California Santa. I will be back next year,  that's for sure. 

BTW...the ice skating rink and chalets were cuter than last year but they were closed everytime we came by which was strange to me.


----------



## Sherry E

*After cranking out a ridiculous number of photos over 5 days of holiday-ness at DLR, I have returned to my Superthread and my holiday season peeps, and I am tired!!!!  I seem to have accomplished a lot, and yet I feel I didn't accomplish anything all at the same time.

I have (literally) over 680 emails to sort through, and who knows what is lurking in my regular mailbox, but I came here first.*

*Let me run down the highlights:*

1.  Met *Kathy/ksromack, Janet/mom2rtk* (who I bumped into two more times over the course of the next few days) and *Kim/kmedina* on Sunday.  They were all lovely and delightful, and Kathy gave me a nice gift that she made for me!;

2.  Met *PHXscuba* (who sent a very sweet thank you PM to me) for the first time, when she joined *Liza/funatdisney, Laurie/DizNee Luver*, *Laurie's son Ty* and me for lunch at Club 33;

3.  Club 33 on Monday -- Awesome!  We had the best server, but even the other staff there was wonderful;

4.  I got another park view upgrade at the PPH -- this time it was the best park view room I've received thus far!  I love that PPH!;

5.  I did the Carthay Circle tour (thanks for the tip, KCmike!) on Wednesday.  A very good use of 15 or 20 minutes of time -- for free!;

6.  Candlelight -- I waited for a long time in the crowds to see the second show on Sunday night and it was beautiful and amazing...until I got nauseous and had to quickly escape the crowd. ;

7.  I saw Kurt Russell in the lobby of the GCH on Monday morning.  He was no more than 2 feet from me.  He was by himself, and when he interacted with the CMs in the Valet area he seemed friendly, nice, personable, etc.;

8.  I did the Walk With an Imagineer tour today, and that was very informative and fun.  Plus, it took us into 1901, which is also awesome!;

9.  I ran into *Jessica/Belle Ella* in DCA yesterday, which was nice as I hadn't seen her in a while;

10.  To my surprise, I met DIS'er *figment_jii *today!  figment_jii (another delightful person!) approached me before the Imagineer tour to introduce herself and her family -- and they were fortunate enough to get into the tour as well, taking over some spots left by no-shows!!!; and

11.  I love Viva Navidad!  Not only could I see all of the dancers and floats and performers walking to and from the "backstage" area from my PPH window, and I could see the warehouse where all of the floats were kept, but I could also hear the VN music from my room.  When I finally made it over to Paradise Pier to see it, I was very impressed.  It's a joyous, jubilant, uplifting show that makes you want to tap your feet.  I hope it is brought back next year.  I don't know that it really fits in the Paradise Pier area of DCA, but I can't really think of where else it could go.

​

I also chatted with some wonderful people along the way, including a wonderful lady named *Pam*, who was at Disneyland on the day it opened in 1955 and continues to visit it as often as she can.  She just had heart surgery not long ago, and as a treat to herself she wanted to go to her favorite place (DLR) and enjoy herself.  She hadn't been to DLR for the holidays in about 10 years, however.  She went solo this time around because her family couldn't join her.  She was on my Carthay Circle tour, but the last time I saw her she was in line to ride Peter Pan!  

​

*The bad news:*

1.  The peppermint ice cream is apparently gone forever from DLR, at least as far as Dreyer's is concerned.  It's not that Dreyer's won't send the right size, as I was told.  They actually stopped making the peppermint ice cream in the tub size that DLR needs, and they will not be making it in that specific tub size anymore.  Ghirardelli did have the ice cream in at the beginning of the season, and they are not sure why, but they are out of it now and will not be getting anymore in;

2.  The gingerbread cookies with mouse ears were actually discontinued  for a short time, as a CM at Trolley Treats told me, and then all of a sudden TT got more of them in.  That explains why those cookies seemed to be scarce when I was at DLR on 11/15.  (And, by the way, the Trolley Treats CM who told me about the discontinuation of the gingerbread cookies also told me that she was looking for the Peppermint Wonderland ice cream at the store and it was all gone.); 

3.  I missed Winter Dreams, but...oh well... ; 

4.  The actual ornaments on the PPH tree are not so bad in person.  What's bad is all of the stuff at the base of the tree -- there is way too much of it and it is even more cluttered-looking in person than it is in photos; and

5.  My TV kept turning off and on again, like every hour or so.  I've never had a PPH room with a TV that did that!  IT was very annoying and it interfered with my viewing of _The Mistle-tones_ on ABC Family!  Lol.





egritz said:


> we talked more about this today - I think the best analogy is when everyone sees an "awesome" movie and hype it up so much, then you go see it and eh, it was good, but not the best movie ever made as everyone made it out to be.
> 
> I just remember being in AWE of the Halloween decorations the 2 times we went in the Fall and people saying "if you think this is awesome you have to see it for Christmas".  I found the Halloween decorations to be really "in your face" - probably because everything is ORANGE. Versus for Christmas, the decorations (in our party's minds) kind of blend in, at least during daytime.  We did spend most of our time in Tomorrowland/Fantasyland/Toon Town, so that could be part of the problem too.   Our first afternoon, though, I felt like I didn't see much decorations in New Orleans Square either (POTC area).
> 
> We did stay for the parade last night which i thought was great, and the fireworks as well - where we thought we had a prime spot in front of the walk & mickey statue, but many of the fireworks were blocked by trees & light posts from the bench we had - had we known all the fireworks would be to the left of the castle, we would have sat in the benches across the walkway, oh well, lesson learned).
> 
> Today we spent the day in DCA and I  had to say I enjoyed the decorations in Car's Land & Buena Vista street. I also like the touches in the Monster's Inc ride. Crowds were way less in DCA today too which was nice (but we didn't do many rides - we were there mainly for characters for my 2 year old, and the parade).  We also got to see the GCH Santa tonight who was very nice.
> 
> Sorry if I upset some people by saying we are underwhelmed, but that is our honest opinion. Today & tomorrow my mom & I are going to really try to and look at the little touches all around Disneyland to see if we can change our minds. (From Sherry's weekly themes I feel I have a grasp of the little details to be on the lookout for). And we are finally going to hit Jingle Jangle Jamboree.
> Regardless, think of the bright side - we are not likely to be repeat Christmas-time visitors so that is one less family to contend with year after year ;-)   With the crowds we are experiencing this trip in DL, I think our next trip will be planned for a non-holiday week in February!



*egritz --*

Thank you for giving your opinion and review. 

I don't think anyone is upset with your comments.  I think it's just that we are probably surprised by your observations about the decorations more than anything.  I appreciate if someone just doesn't enjoy a certain thing, whatever that thing may be, but I'm not sure you are actually 'seeing' and noticing everything.  If you see it and don't like it, that's a different story.  But I have a feeling you've missed a lot, because there are holiday details, decorations and music all over the place.  

Halloween Time only involves decorations on Main Street, in Frontierland and in New Orleans Square -- and even NOS' Halloween decor just involves what is near or specific to Haunted Mansion Holiday.  The hotels get nothing in terms of Halloween decor.  The overall level of entertainment and merriment is minimal in comparison to the holidays.  Space Mountain Ghost Galaxy is in Tomorrowland, but there are no traces of Halloween in that land at all.  Halloween only makes an appearance in DCA by way of Duffy's photo spot.

The holiday season at DLR -- and this year there have been more decorations resort-wide than ever before, by the way -- involves decorations of some sort in every single land except for Tomorrowland and Condor Flats.  That's it.  Every other land has something, whether it's a full-blown holiday overlay or a random strand of garland.  Some lands will be more elaborately decorated than others, and some decorations will be more subdued while others are more ornate, depending on the theme.  I think it would be overkill if every single land had a massive holiday overlay.  I think it's good to be subtle in some spots and more over-the-top in others.

Toontown and New Orleans Square are two of the most detailed lands in terms of decorations -- but the decorations are specific to those lands.  The Mardi Gras masks in NOS are everywhere.  The beads are everywhere.  

Well, at least you tried a holiday trip.  It's just not your cup of tea, it sounds like.  Shoot for the February trip -- hopefully that will work out well!


----------



## tksbaskets

*Sherry* sounds like an awesome trip!  I am a tad concerned that I won't be able to find my Gingerbread Mickey on Sunday.

Some day I hope to be the DISer that you meet up with in DL.  We'd have a blast.

Can't wait for your report and pictures!


----------



## Jamian

New Orleans Square looking festive:




Blue (Bayou) Christmas by -Jamian-, on Flickr


----------



## aidensmom31

Sherry-Sounds like an awesome visit.  Club 33 and the Walk with an Imagineer tour sound like a great way to spend time at Disney 


Oh and just one more day and I will be down to single digits!!!!


----------



## kylie71

Welcome back Sherry!!  Sounds like a Blast!  Did you get a picture of Kurt at the GC??   
I can't wait to read your trip report, and see your pictures!
How was the weather?  Christmasy enough?  Brrrrrrr

--Lori


----------



## farmfresh

Leaving from Santa Monica this morning to start our visit to DLR. Happy to post on crowds etc for anyone interested so just ask away! (And Sherry, I know you are a fan of crisp weather, but I'm happy to see the temperature rising!)


----------



## mrsw94

Ok, so next time I decide to do this whole surprise thing, someone shoot me!!  DS is only in Kinder, so I only had 4 hours this morning to try to get everything packed.  I'd say I'm about 75% there.  
And by the way...why do I think it necessary to bring so much CRAP?!?  
Oh well, in just over 24 hours, we will be in the Happiest Place on Earth.  If I live that long....


----------



## Sherry E

As I mentioned in my update from last night, my email box is backlogged and I am still trying to make my way through it.  I haven't had any time to begin dealing with photos.  I'm not sure how many I took, but there should be at least 2500.  Some of them are complete crap, of course, but some will be pretty good!

​

Anyway, a few replies and additional comments/observations:

*TK --* 

Thank you!  You, for sure, with 100% certainty, would have been one of the ones that I invited to Club 33 if I thought for a second that you could get out here without your family, ahead of your own planned DLR holiday trip.  I didn't think it would be possible so I didn't offer.  You would have been at the top of my list, though, along with the other ladies I invited.  I would happily invite *deej* as well!

I can't believe I met up with so many DIS'ers in one trip, either via planned meets or accidental encounters -- Kathy, Janet, Kim, Liza, PHXscuba, Laurie, Jessica and figment_jii!!  If you and your family had been in the park at the same time, I'm certain that we would have run into each other repeatedly.

After speaking with the Trolley Treats CM, I, too, am a bit concerned for the fate of the gingerbread cookies with ears.  I couldn't believe it when she told me those cookies had been temporarily "discontinued"!  Madness!  Why on earth would they even temporarily be discontinued?  

Just remember, I got my cookies at Trolley Treats and in November I got them at Candy Palace -- but they were not abundant in either location.  I also saw them in Pooh Corner a couple of days ago.

You might still encounter some leftover peppermint ice cream at the BBQ.  Possibly.  As I mentioned last night, the ice cream will no longer be supplied to DLR, according to the Ghirardelli CM.  BUT I am thinking that it might still be 'in stock' at places like the BBQ or other restaurants where people would not think to look for it.  It sold out at Ghirardelli because people went there looking for it.  One would not expect to find Peppermint Wonderland at the BBQ or other sit-down restaurants so they may not have run out of it yet!

Have a great trip, TK!  I'm so glad you will finally get to see Cars Land and soak in the holiday wonderful-ness of DLR once again!




*Jamian *-- 

Great photo, as always!





*Lori --*

Thank you!  I got a picture of Kurt from behind as he was putting his stuff in the trunk of his car!  That seems to be my M.O.  I did the same thing last year when I saw Gavin Rossdale and Gwen Stefani in DCA -- got a picture of them as they were walking away.

I first saw Kurt in the GCH lobby.  He was checking his phone, standing by himself.  I was maybe 2 feet from him, at most.  I almost, _almost_, broke my rule of not approaching celebrities at DLR to go up to him and tell him that he did a great job as narrator of the CP the night before.  He seemed like he would be approachable and friendly.

However, just as I was about to work up my nerve to say something, a CM came along to tell Kurt that his car was out front and the two of them walked out of the hotel.  I followed a few seconds later, and it was at that point that I observed Kurt interacting with the various CMs.  They were asking him about his son.  They were thanking him for "doing this for us" (meaning the CP).  Kurt was shaking hands, laughing, smiling and handing out tips.  He finally got in his car and drove away.  I didn't see Goldie with him so I don't know if she was in a separate car or if she didn't accompany him.

Our server at Club 33 confirmed that Kurt is a really nice, personable guy and not a jerk...which is always good to hear!




*aidensmom31 -*

Yes, indeed.  Between Club 33, the Imagineer tour, my awesome park view room and Candlelight, this was a great trip!

Your trip is fast approaching -- I hope it is a great one!





*farmfresh --*

The funny thing about my trip is that it was cold and warm.  It really cold and dry the first two nights -- appropriately Christmasy!  I was bundled up and so was everyone else.  _However_, the next couple of days warmed up a bit and the daytime was sunny and almost hot.  I didn't even wear a jacket at all, yesterday or Wednesday.  But I still saw people wandering around in winter wear -- scarves and heavy sweaters and jackets.  I couldn't believe that they could possibly still be cold in the warm sun!




​


Further comments on my trip (adding on to what I already posted here last night):


*1.* *Decorations* -- Let's revisit this subject for a moment.  I would have brought this up anyway, but it's particularly relevant (and maybe unintentionally amusing) in light of *egritz's* assessment of the holiday decor.

As I was walking around DLR over the 5 days I was there, I encountered many decorations that I didn't even know about.  It seemed like everywhere I turned I saw a strand of garland, a wreath, a sign, a tree or some other symbol of the holiday season that I didn't expect to find and hadn't seen in the past.  I saw so, so, so many Christmas trees.  Trees that I never knew were there.  Some places had many trees.  Trees at Club 33.  Trees at Carthay Circle. Trees in 1901.  Trees, garland and wreaths at the Mandara Spa, in the Napa Rose lounge, in the window of the Heraldry Shoppe in FL, in the assorted towers of the Disneyland Hotel, in Tangaroa Terrace, in the Downtown Disney stores and restaurants, etc.  They were everywhere -- and I loved it!

I think that a couple of my favorite trees for this year's holiday season have got to be the tree in Tangaroa Terrace -- adorned with exotic flowers and other tropical knick-knacks -- and the tree in Ariel's Grotto (thank you for that tip, *Jamie*!).  The trees in Club 33 and 1901 were very elegant and sparkly.  I also love the garland in the Fiddler, Fifer & Practical Cafe -- which is dotted with little musical notes and sheet music!

My least favorite trees -- well... The Toontown trees are not ranking any higher on my list than they did last year, but I appreciate that Toontown has its own themed decorations.

Also -- I do not like this year's GCH tree as much as previous years' GCH trees.  The lights have been changed and they are much brighter this year than in previous years -- not as dim and golden-toned as they used to be.

I love the new-for-2013 reindeer (maybe made of wicker or something like that?) planted outside of the entrance to the GCH!  What a nice touch!

I also love the little colored lights in the planters outside of the entrance to the DLH -- they change color every few seconds!  Each bulb changes color, from green to blue, to purple, etc.

I love the gingerbread houses at Storytellers and in White Water Snacks.

I did not like this year's Winter Castle as much as last year's version -- the lights have been switched out so that the Castle does not look quite _as_ shiny and sparkly at night as it has in the past.  The light pattern on the turrets is different this year, too, so the icicles are not twinkling as much as they have.

Overall -- and I said this even before my trip this week -- I am very, very pleased with the extensive level of decor resort-wide, even though there are a couple of areas that are lacking a bit of holiday oomph (like FL).  My only fear is that Disney will not be able to continue this extensive of an overlay in the coming years, and that it may be scaled back next year;



*2. * *Entertainment/characters* --  It was probably just bad timing on my part, but I never saw the characters in Winter Sweaters in Town Square, as I normally do each year.

Pooh, Tigger, Rabbit and Eeyore were in constant rotation at the Pooh photo spot in CC.

The GCH Santa was a very busy guy this year. With the exception of the mornings, he was there every time I walked through the lobby.  

Carolers -- for some reason, I did not see any carolers at all, ever.  I saw the BVS Bell Ringers but that was it.  No carolers in the GCH lobby and none in DL.  I know they were there but my timing was bad.

I wanted to see the Dickens Yuletide Band in DL but I never caught them either.

However, again I say that Viva Navidad is great!  It's just festive, colorful and celebratory, which is what I want in my holiday entertainment!;



*3.  Crowds* -- Since I usually go to DLR during the same time frame I can make a direct comparison to previous years.

Yes, it was more crowded than the previous couple of years -- in fact, the usually calm Monday seemed to become more crowded while the usually busier Tuesday seemed a bit less so.  However, it was not too bad.  There were lots of times I walked down Main Street and peeked in shops and in Gibson Girl and there were only a few people.  The line for POTC was only 10 minutes long when I got in it.  IASWH's line said 45 minutes but it actually took only 20 minutes or so to board the boat.

So I would say the overall crowd level increased -- and that is likely due to the fact that word got out that the first 2 weeks in December are better than the second half of December -- but it still was not awful.  Certain areas will always be more heavily trafficked, such as Adventureland and New Orleans Square, so on a busier-than-normal day they will seem crazy.

I always say that the concentration of crowds changes.  At certain points in the day Main Street might be packed.  At other points of the day it won't be.  Sometimes New Orleans Square is packed and other times it is not; and




*4.* *Miscellaneous stuff* -- 

A) Earl of Sandwich -- They've hired better, nicer, more attentive employees, I think.  No mistakes on the sandwiches -- and, they let me use my expired free sandwich birthday coupon!  My birthday was in July.  I could not get to EOS on that day in July to claim my free sandwich, but I brought in the coupon and asked if they would honor it even though it had expired and they happily obliged!!  No arguments, no complaints, no problem!  I don't know if they will keep up that habit, but just remember that if you cannot use your free b-day sandwich coupon from EOS (which you get if you sign up for their newsletters and mailings on their website), hang on to it because they may take it anyway if you visit EOS within a few months of the expiration date!;



B)  The Paradise Pier Hotel -- First of all, the new in-room coffee is Joffrey's so it's better than what used to be there.

While I love the PPH for giving me the best park view room I have had thus far (I could see the people on the rides in DCA!) and for continuing to give me free park view room upgrades, they goofed at check-in.  Because everything had been pre-paid well in advance, the dreaded "incidentals" hold on my card should have been waived.  When you pay in full in advance, before arrival, unless you choose to leave your card on file to be attached to your room key, they are supposed to enter a "cash" code in their system to tell it to waive the hold and let you pay for any charges in cash (such as phone use, etc.), if they should be incurred.  That's what I experienced in 2012 and I have heard of others experiencing this too.

However, when I checked in the CM asked me if I wanted to leave a card on file.  I said no.  I had already pre-paid and I don't want to leave a card because I don't use anything associated with the incidentals.

And, guess what happened?  Yep.  The PPH "system" put a hold on a hefty sum of money on my card anyway -- the last card that it had on file for me, from earlier this year!  I was under the impression that nothing was being held on my card because that's what I was led to believe, so imagine my surprise when I got home and discovered an email alert that told me that a certain amount had been blocked on my card.  

Since I was unaware of this until I returned home, I called the PPH to complain and...needless to say, they goofed.  They offered to credit me back $100 for the inconvenience, which I think is more than fair and is not anything I expected!  At first the CM on the phone tried to tell me that I handed over my card at check-in, which is unequivocally untrue.  I handed over my ID and my AP.  That's what I handed over.  I never handed them a card because everything was already paid.  Plus, I specifically said "no" when asked if I wanted to leave a card on file, so that should have been the end of it;

So my word of advice is -- even if you have pre-paid everything well before checking in at the PPH or any DLR hotel -- be sure to ask them at check-in if an incidentals fee is being applied or you could be in for a surprise later on!

The PPH business center offers Internet access, but the fee is something like $5.00 for 10 minutes.  Not worth it unless it's an emergency, in my opinion; 



C)  I went on IASWH and thought I noticed a few differences in certain spots...and yet, I cannot figure out what they were!  Did anyone else notice subtle changes inside the ride?; and



D)  The fireworks -- are they louder this year than usual or is it my imagination?  For some reason those fireworks seemed to really be much more powerful than I recall in the past.


----------



## Gisele

It is very busy right now at Disneyland and the pirates just shut down. People have to be evacuated from the boats. I can see several cast members quickly running or walking along the bayou to assist.


----------



## czmom

Sherry E said:


> The GCH Santa was a very busy guy this year. With the exception of the mornings, he was there every time I walked through the lobby.
> 
> Carolers -- for some reason, I did not see any carolers at all, ever.  I saw the BVS Bell Ringers but that was it.  No carolers in the GCH lobby and none in DL.  I know they were there but my timing was bad.
> 
> I wanted to see the Dickens Yuletide Band in DL but I never caught them either.
> 
> However, again I say that Viva Navidad is great!  It's just festive, colorful and celebratory, which is what I want in my holiday entertainment!;




We stayed at VGC for a week and had the complete opposite experience. 
We saw the carolers daily, but never Santa. Must be timing. We walked through the lobby each morning, afternoon, and evening though. 

And we also enjoyed Viva Navidad! The parade was really cute, and my DD7 got to dance with one of the Mariachi dancers.


----------



## Astylla

We had surprise for my DH BB ressies at 11:30am then around 12:15om rode Pirates and we sat in some areas a good time and thought we may have to be walked off. We noticed there were several loud/obnoxious groups of mostly Pre teens and teens yelling in the bayou area of the ride. 

Also we almost missed our reservation as tge Mickey and Friends garage wasn't open at 10:30am and we had to park at the convention center and take a shuttle over. I'm so glad this was our last day because the week had been great but today crowds are noticeably larger and there is also a Kanye West concert at tge Honda center tonight. 

Hope everyone has an easy day.


----------



## Gisele

I am glad that you didn't miss your reservation.
Sounds like you had a very nice time.  

The pirates are still taking a nap.

Pirates still away. 
There is Dryers Grand Ice Cream in peppermint flavor at the Blue Bayou.


----------



## PHXscuba

(Sherry, I edited the 2 posts I wanted to comment on down to not make it the world's longest quote!!



Sherry E said:


> 2.  The gingerbread cookies with mouse ears were actually discontinued  for a short time, as a CM at Trolley Treats told me, and then all of a sudden TT got more of them in.  That explains why those cookies seemed to be scarce when I was at DLR on 11/15.  (And, by the way, the Trolley Treats CM who told me about the discontinuation of the gingerbread cookies also told me that she was looking for the Peppermint Wonderland ice cream at the store and it was all gone.);
> 
> I was really hoping to score some of the peppermint bark that I had heard about but they were out of it at Marceline's, Candy Palace, AND Trolley Treats. Proabbly sold out ovee the busy weekend.  Sad PHX.
> 
> 3.  I missed Winter Dreams, but...oh well... ;
> Me too. They canceled it 5 minutes into the show on Monday night because of the winds gusting. It didn't surprise me because the projections seemed fuzzy, but still a disappointment. I'm gonna watch it on YouTube one of these days ...
> 
> Trees that I never knew were there.  Some places had many trees.  Trees at Club 33.  Trees at Carthay Circle. Trees in 1901.  Trees, garland and wreaths at the Mandara Spa, in the Napa Rose lounge, in the window of the Heraldry Shoppe in FL, in the assorted towers of the Disneyland Hotel, in Tangaroa Terrace, in the Downtown Disney stores and restaurants, etc.  They were everywhere -- and I loved it!
> 
> So do we need to add to the Tree Quest number of trees to spot now?  I don't think anyone (including Disney) has a grasp on how many trees there are at the resort!!
> 
> *2. * *Entertainment/characters* --  It was probably just bad timing on my part, but I never saw the characters in Winter Sweaters in Town Square, as I normally do each year.
> 
> I felt the same way. I saw a couple on Main street early in the day, but when I was back at the Jingle Jangle Jamboree, only Mickey (with a long line) was there. I thought that area would have several more characters.
> 
> *3.  Crowds* -- Since I usually go to DLR during the same time frame I can make a direct comparison to previous years.
> 
> Yes, it was more crowded than the previous couple of years -- in fact, the usually calm Monday seemed to become more crowded while the usually busier Tuesday seemed a bit less so.  However, it was not too bad.
> 
> It felt busy to me, but only near the special holiday stuff. I didn't end up in any long lines for food or merchandise, which is usually a big indicator for me (since rides are so inconsistent).
> 
> The Paradise Pier Hotel
> While I love the PPH for giving me the best park view room I have had thus far (I could see the people on the rides in DCA!) and for continuing to give me free park view room upgrades, they goofed at check-in.  Because everything had been pre-paid well in advance, the dreaded "incidentals" hold on my card should have been waived.  When you pay in full in advance, before arrival, unless you choose to leave your card on file to be attached to your room key, they are supposed to enter a "cash" code in their system to tell it to waive the hold and let you pay for any charges in cash (such as phone use, etc.), if they should be incurred.  That's what I experienced in 2012 and I have heard of others experiencing this too.
> 
> However, when I checked in the CM asked me if I wanted to leave a card on file.  I said no.  I had already pre-paid and I don't want to leave a card because I don't use anything associated with the incidentals.
> 
> And, guess what happened?  Yep.  The PPH "system" put a hold on a hefty sum of money on my card anyway -- the last card that it had on file for me, from earlier this year!  I was under the impression that nothing was being held on my card because that's what I was led to believe, so imagine my surprise when I got home and discovered an email alert that told me that a certain amount had been blocked on my card.
> 
> Since I was unaware of this until I returned home, I called the PPH to complain and...needless to say, they goofed.  They offered to credit me back $100 for the inconvenience, which I think is more than fair and is not anything I expected!  At first the CM on the phone tried to tell me that I handed over my card at check-in, which is unequivocally untrue.  I handed over my ID and my AP.  That's what I handed over.  I never handed them a card because everything was already paid.  Plus, I specifically said "no" when asked if I wanted to leave a card on file, so that should have been the end of it;
> 
> I cannot believe they screwed that up again  -- the same way -- despite you asking all the right questions at check-in!! I'm glad they gave you some credit, but that is a huge glitch in the system that has obviously not been fixed since the last time they did that to you -- 2010?



I know all of that stuff I commented on sounded negative but it really was a beautiful park at a beautiful time. I think I am often harder on Disney because they do everything so well that we notice when something isn't as magical as we hope (or have seen them pull off).

PHXscuba


----------



## kaoden39

Sherry,

I hope that you are going to do a full trip report. I would love to read about your whole trip.


----------



## mom2rtk

KCmike said:


> From Mickey's Fun Wheel.  Thanks for the kind words!
> 
> How about "Christmas" car light trails?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Night Racing, Radiator Springs Racers by KC MikeD, on Flickr



Mike, I'm loving the tripod work you did on your trip. I'm impressed that you fit it into your limited time. We were there for 5 full park days and I only got mine out for fireworks one night. I'd like to get back for more night shots, especially in DCA.

LOVE the headlight trails!


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

Sherry, I also noticed a few differences in IASWH (or at least I think they are) - I will post a picture of one later this weekend and hopefully somebody can confirm or deny for me.

We ran into the carolers many nights in the DLH, but never anywhere else. And I felt bad for them because we stumbled into them in the middle of their set every time and were the 2nd family, so they didn't have a big audience.


----------



## ksromack

Sherry E said:


> 4.  I got another park view upgrade at the PPH -- this time it was the best park view room I've received thus far!  I love that PPH!;What room did they put you in?  We also got a free upgrade and I was tickled.....but we were in room 700 which is the very last room on that side.  We could see the Viva Navidad people backstage after shows too...no way we could see WOC though.....we did see when the water got high.
> 
> 5.  I did the Carthay Circle tour (thanks for the tip, KCmike!) on Wednesday.  A very good use of 15 or 20 minutes of time -- for free!;We loved this tour.....so informative and interesting!
> 
> 6.  Candlelight -- I waited for a long time in the crowds to see the second show on Sunday night and it was beautiful and amazing...until I got nauseous and had to quickly escape the crowd. ;
> 
> 7.  I saw Kurt Russell in the lobby of the GCH on Monday morning.  He was no more than 2 feet from me.  He was by himself, and when he interacted with the CMs in the Valet area he seemed friendly, nice, personable, etc.;We saw him come out to the podium a couple hours before the show.  He was wearing a red plaid flannel shirt   I'm guessing he was sizing up the situation.  I still can't believe we basically stood/sat in one spot for over 4 hours!
> 
> 8.  I did the Walk With an Imagineer tour today, and that was very informative and fun.  Plus, it took us into 1901, which is also awesome!;Excited to hear about this!
> 
> 11.  I love Viva Navidad!  Not only could I see all of the dancers and floats and performers walking to and from the "backstage" area from my PPH window, and I could see the warehouse where all of the floats were kept, but I could also hear the VN music from my room.  When I finally made it over to Paradise Pier to see it, I was very impressed.  It's a joyous, jubilant, uplifting show that makes you want to tap your feet.  I hope it is brought back next year.  I don't know that it really fits in the Paradise Pier area of DCA, but I can't really think of where else it could go.I agree with this!  We thoroughly enjoyed Viva Navidad!  I haven't looked at my pictures yet...I hope they were as vibrant as the show was in person!
> 
> 
> 2.  The gingerbread cookies with mouse ears were actually discontinued  for a short time, as a CM at Trolley Treats told me, and then all of a sudden TT got more of them in.  That explains why those cookies seemed to be scarce when I was at DLR on 11/15.  (And, by the way, the Trolley Treats CM who told me about the discontinuation of the gingerbread cookies also told me that she was looking for the Peppermint Wonderland ice cream at the store and it was all gone.); We were given this MM Gingerbread cookie on our Holiday Tour.  It was quite tasty.  Unfortunately MM lost an arm on the trip home.  We saved one as Steve and I just split the one while we were on the tour.
> 
> 3.  I missed Winter Dreams, but...oh well... ; I enjoyed it.  We only saw it once although we had opportunities to see it again.  I modified my WOC dining reservation at Carthay Circle to just a regular reservation since we had seen WOC 2 days prior to that meal....the LTM AP deal worked out very well for us.
> 
> Duffy's photo spot.i never once saw Duffy at his photo spot!





Sherry E said:


> *2. * *Entertainment/characters* --  It was probably just bad timing on my part, but I never saw the characters in Winter Sweaters in Town Square, as I normally do each year.We saw them there most mornings.
> 
> Pooh, Tigger, Rabbit and Eeyore were in constant rotation at the Pooh photo spot in CC.Eeyore is my favorite character and while we were in line I was bummed because Rabbit was there but not Eeyore.....then a few minutes later Rabbit left and Eeyore took that spot.....score!
> 
> Carolers -- for some reason, I did not see any carolers at all, ever.  I saw the BVS Bell Ringers but that was it.  No carolers in the GCH lobby and none in DL.  I know they were there but my timing was bad.Janet and I even saw the carolers at PPH the evening we walked back from the parks together.  We saw them earlier at GCH but not in the lobby.....at the end of the glass hallway next to the hallway that leads to the DTD entrance......
> 
> B)  The Paradise Pier Hotel -- First of all, the new in-room coffee is Joffrey's so it's better than what used to be there.We were pleasantly surprised at the coffee!  It wasn't awful at all!
> 
> While I love the PPH for giving me the best park view room I have had thus far (I could see the people on the rides in DCA!) and for continuing to give me free park view room upgrades, they goofed at check-in.  Because everything had been pre-paid well in advance, the dreaded "incidentals" hold on my card should have been waived.  When you pay in full in advance, before arrival, unless you choose to leave your card on file to be attached to your room key, they are supposed to enter a "cash" code in their system to tell it to waive the hold and let you pay for any charges in cash (such as phone use, etc.), if they should be incurred.  That's what I experienced in 2012 and I have heard of others experiencing this too.
> 
> However, when I checked in the CM asked me if I wanted to leave a card on file.  I said no.  I had already pre-paid and I don't want to leave a card because I don't use anything associated with the incidentals.
> 
> And, guess what happened?  Yep.  The PPH "system" put a hold on a hefty sum of money on my card anyway -- the last card that it had on file for me, from earlier this year!  I was under the impression that nothing was being held on my card because that's what I was led to believe, so imagine my surprise when I got home and discovered an email alert that told me that a certain amount had been blocked on my card.    I wouldn't have noticed this as we did leave our cc on file so we could charge food and souvenirs to our room.  Then I went to the front desk to settle up our bill on saturday morning and thereafter paid for meals and such using cash/debit or disney gift cards.
> 
> The PPH business center offers Internet access, but the fee is something like $5.00 for 10 minutes.  Not worth it unless it's an emergency, in my opinion; Steve printed our boarding passes for our flight home but I think this must have been separate from general internet use.....we didn't pay for that, fortunately.



Glad you are back, Sherry.  I have just downloaded my pictures but haven't sorted through any of them yet.  That should take me many days of work so I'm putting it off!


----------



## mom2rtk

ksromack said:


> Glad you are back, Sherry.  I have just downloaded my pictures but haven't sorted through any of them yet.  That should take me many days of work so I'm putting it off!



I just downloaded my cards to my computer. I have a lot of work to do since I shoot in RAW and will have to make edits to each one. But it will keep me out of trouble until we can start planning our next trip.

Just as an FYI, I asked at the front desk about printing boarding passes, and they sent me over to the Guest Services desk where they did it in less than a minute. I was glad too, because I completely forgot about it until late on our last park day!

WELCOME BACK SHERRY! I'll catch up to some of your comments soon I promise!

We didn't have a theme park view like all the cool kids did,  but got to peek out the windows down the hall on our way to the elevator every morning:




IMG_0008 by mom2rtk, on Flickr


----------



## kmedina

Sounds like you had an eventful trip, Sherry. Sorry about what happened with your card and the Candlelight Processional. I will email you when I receive my PhotoPass CD.  In the meantime, here are the ones Crap took. It was awesome to finally meet you.  Kathy and Janet were cool too.


----------



## farmfresh

Great first day - arrived late but still got a few rides in as crowds didn't build until later.  Finished with Fantasmic and fireworks, off to bed for early start tomorrow.

Cold in the evening but otherwise pleasant,  didn't find the crowds too bad.


----------



## Sherry E

My pictures are trapped!

*Janet/mom2rtk* and I were saying the other day that we each had no clue what we had taken photos of while at DLR.  It was all a blur.  So, because I have been wading through the hundreds of emails that accumulated while I was gone, as well as trying to clear off some stuff from the DVR and deal with the PPH "incidentals hold" madness and other things, I have not had a chance to go through my photos and see what I took!  

It's always a bit exciting and a bit scary to finally have a look at the photos you've taken on a trip, isn't it?  You always know there will be some gems in the bunch, and then there will inevitably be some clunkers too!  You just have to hope that the photos you thought were going to be gems don't turn out to be the clunkers!

Finally, today I was going to load the photos from the camera to the PC, and then begin the laborious task of transferring them to Photobucket headache.  I don't use a card reader.  I typically just use the software that came with the camera to get the photos from the camera to the computer.

But...I got a "communication error" message when trying to download the photos this morning.  After momentarily panicking, upon further investigation I can see that the software probably only "recognizes" my camera/memory card up to a certain point, and when I get past a certain number of photos on a card it won't recognize the camera or the card.  There are over 5000 photos on this one card, and maybe 2200 of them are from this past week's DLR trip.

I tried a blank memory card to see if that one was recognized and it was.  So the issue is definitely that I have too many photos on this one card!  If I had only taken 500 photos, or even 1000 photos, I might not be having this problem right now.  I overloaded the card!

The simple solution would be to clear off some of what's on the memory card.  However, I don't do that.  I leave 98% of the photos on the cards as back-up -- because I don't trust any other method of storage 100% (and I store them on flash drives, on the PC, on Photobucket, etc.), and if all else fails I can always go back to the original card and retrieve something.  You can never have too many back-ups when dealing with photos or precious documents.

The next simple solution is to get a card reader, or go somewhere and pay them to copy my photos from the card to a CD.  I will get a card reader.  I will most likely need it again in the future because...as we all know...I take a lot of photos.  It's just that, in the past, I used memory cards with less storage space on them so I never exceeded a certain number of photos on the entire card like I have now, on the card with more space!  (_Note to self:  Go back to using cards with less storage space on them!_)

So my photos are trapped until I get a card reader, which may not be for another couple of days.  And then I have to download the photos to the PC.  And then I have to upload them to Photobucket.

In any case, the good news is that I finally went through all 2000+ photos on the camera itself, just to see what it was that I got photos of!  Some of them are totally useless, and came out worse than I thought they would come out.  On the other hand, some of the photos came out much better than I expected and are quite good (at least, they are quite good in my own warped mind!) and quite festively holiday-ish.  I am eager to share a small sampling of them in this thread -- hopefully I can do that while it is still the holiday season!  Otherwise, they are destined for a trip report of some sort...and for the 2014 Theme Week Countdown!

Stay tuned!

I know I have to reply to some posts that have come in since yesterday (from *PHXscuba, Michele, Kathy, Kim*, etc.).  I will have to come back and do that a little bit later.


----------



## aidensmom31

Single Digits!!!!!!! 

   

As you can tell I may be a little excited


----------



## tksbaskets

Trapped pictures  *Sherry* I'm glad you will be able to access them and there wasn't something wrong with the memory card!  Hopefully you'll be able to share your pictures with us soon!  

We leave bright and early in the morning. Having serious snow today so hoping we don't have any flight issues.  Sitting waiting for our second college graduation ceremony of the day. Our older twin's ceremony was this morning. So proud of both of them and anxious to celebrate at the Happiest Place on Earth!


----------



## Sherry E

tksbaskets said:


> Trapped pictures  *Sherry* I'm glad you will be able to access them and there wasn't something wrong with the memory card!  Hopefully you'll be able to share your pictures with us soon!
> 
> We leave bright and early in the morning. Having serious snow today so hoping we don't have any flight issues.  Sitting waiting for our second college graduation ceremony of the day. Our older twin's ceremony was this morning. So proud of both of them and anxious to celebrate at the Happiest Place on Earth!



*TK -*

You're not kidding!  I would have probably collapsed in a heap on the floor if I thought that the card itself had been corrupted.  I can still view all of the photos in the camera without difficulty, though.  It's just the downloading that is the issue.  Of course, it _could_ be a problem/malfunction with the memory card but I don't think so.  This is the same card I had in the camera when I visited DLR for one day in November, as well as in September, and also when I went to Catalina in July.  It was fine when I downloaded all of those photos.  I think that the fact that I cranked out over 2000 photos on this week's trip just pushed it past the point of being "recognized" by the software.  Maybe the software stops recognizing the card after photo #3000 or so, and I already had that many pictures on the card before this recent batch.

I can still take and store more photos on this card, but as long as I am continuing to download from it I think I will have to get a card reader.  When I switch to a new card I think everything will go back to normal.

Congratulations to your twins on their achievements!  You must be a very proud mama!  You will have a great time celebrating when you return to the holiday merriment at DLR.  There is so much you have to see in person, and so many new things have gone up since you were last at DLR.  Have a great time, TK!  (And don't get sick on this trip!)


----------



## mrsw94

We are on our way!  Surprised the kids this morning. They went nuts!  Ed are still about 2&1/2 hours away, but doing ok. I gotta say though, I-5 is the most BORING road ever!  It's REALLY smoggy, so lots of squinting.


----------



## CallieMar

I'm posting from my phone so it's hard to quote but I just wanted to chime in on the differences Sherry thought she saw in IASWH. This is only our 2nd holiday trip so I don't know if its something that always changes but I think there were less vocals and more instrumental only potions during the ride? And what vocals there were seemed very quiet (I've been listening to the soundtrack leading up to our trip so that may have skewed my view a bit but I felt the vocals weren't as loud as last year). Still so much fun though and the little light show in front is great! I'm sad its our last day in the parks but we have had such a good time. The weather has been fabulous and except for yesterday and today the crowds have been reasonable.


----------



## kaoden39

Sherry,

Trapped pictures is not cool at all! I am anxious to read about your trip as well!


----------



## KCmike

mom2rtk said:


> Mike, I'm loving the tripod work you did on your trip. I'm impressed that you fit it into your limited time. We were there for 5 full park days and I only got mine out for fireworks one night. I'd like to get back for more night shots, especially in DCA.
> 
> LOVE the headlight trails!



Thanks Janet so much!!  Really excited to see and hear about your trip.



czmom said:


> LOVE this one!!! RSR at night was a definite highlight for us.



Thanks czmom.  I was so happy to get this shot this time around.  I will take the tripod with me everywhere now!


----------



## mom2rtk

I've been in and out of this thread since I got back, and decided it was time to finally really catch up. I honestly don't remember what comments I have made where and to whom, so I'm just going to state this again for the record:

Many thanks to everyone for making me feel welcome and part of the Disneyland family on our trip. Running into so many DIS friends in the parks really was one of the highlights of the trip for me.

Our first morning out Wendy (czmom) greeted me by name in line for DL EE. What a great and happy welcome! We ran into her family several times in the following days.

Kathy (ksromack) first said hi on our way back to the hotel one night. I mean, what are the odds of finding her there?  And let me follow up and tell you thank you again for the 9 PM fastpasses for WOC on Friday night. Our fallback would have been Monday night's show....which I now see was cancelled  because of the winds. So you really did save the day. 

Meeting everyone under the tree Sunday morning was awesome, and thanks for posting the photo Kim!

Sherry, running into you everywhere was definitely a highlight for me! Thanks for making a point of saying hi each time you saw me. So glad you had a nice visit to Club 33. We did finally get more chicken gumbo. We had to make reservations at Café Orleans to get it, but we really enjoyed it.

I'm sorry to say I don't remember the name of the person I chatted with over by Blue Bayou when you guys were meeting up to head for Club 33. But I enjoyed the chat and wish the best of luck to your daughter on her college selection process!




egritz said:


> This morning we did EE and I got to meet Janet (momt2rk? Sorry, internet is slow and I can't remember your exact screen name!)



I'm so glad you came up and said hi! It was a great way to start our last day.

Have you gotten any better feel for that new lens?



PHXscuba said:


> Well, since I asked about the little lighting show on IASW, I'll answer for others.
> 
> The parade came through at 5:30 and we made it into line just after the parade ended (a little after 6:00). One CM said the lighting show wouldn't happen until 6:30, another I asked said they might do it at 6:15. We were going down the last ramp to load at 6:15-ish and all the lights went off. I knew what was probably going to happen, so we started letting people go in front of us and saw the show. It's very short but so cute and a great example of the tech that is possible. Worth an extra 2 minutes before getting on the ride.
> 
> Side note: just as we came out after riding, the lights went out again and there were blue lights and "snow" projected on the facade -- I think it was part of the castle light show but I couldn't tell.
> 
> PHXscuba



I'm sorry we didn't get to see more of the projection show on IASW. It wasn't for lack of trying though. We went into the ride on our last night and came out just before 6:15, when we had caught the tail end the night before. It didn't happen then, or at 6:30 or at 6:45. Maybe they were having technical issues that night? Or maybe it was going to be at 7?  But it was our last night and our feet were begging to get out of the park.



Jamian said:


> New Orleans Square looking festive:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blue (Bayou) Christmas by -Jamian-, on Flickr




So glad to see you posting here. Your work is amazing.



Sherry E said:


> After speaking with the Trolley Treats CM, I, too, am a bit concerned for the fate of the gingerbread cookies with ears.  I couldn't believe it when she told me those cookies had been temporarily "discontinued"!  Madness!  Why on earth would they even temporarily be discontinued?
> 
> I'm sorry you didn't find the cookies. I know they gave us mickey ear gingerbread men on the holiday tour, so I'm kind of surprised you didn't find any.
> 
> *Lori --*
> 
> Thank you!  I got a picture of Kurt from behind as he was putting his stuff in the trunk of his car!  That seems to be my M.O.  I did the same thing last year when I saw Gavin Rossdale and Gwen Stefani in DCA -- got a picture of them as they were walking away.
> 
> I first saw Kurt in the GCH lobby.  He was checking his phone, standing by himself.  I was maybe 2 feet from him, at most.  I almost, _almost_, broke my rule of not approaching celebrities at DLR to go up to him and tell him that he did a great job as narrator of the CP the night before.  He seemed like he would be approachable and friendly.
> 
> However, just as I was about to work up my nerve to say something, a CM came along to tell Kurt that his car was out front and the two of them walked out of the hotel.  I followed a few seconds later, and it was at that point that I observed Kurt interacting with the various CMs.  They were asking him about his son.  They were thanking him for "doing this for us" (meaning the CP).  Kurt was shaking hands, laughing, smiling and handing out tips.  He finally got in his car and drove away.  I didn't see Goldie with him so I don't know if she was in a separate car or if she didn't accompany him.
> 
> Our server at Club 33 confirmed that Kurt is a really nice, personable guy and not a jerk...which is always good to hear!
> 
> What a great story!  And I'm really not surprised to hear the waiter confirm that he is indeed the nice guy he seems to be.
> 
> 
> *farmfresh --*
> 
> The funny thing about my trip is that it was cold and warm.  It really cold and dry the first two nights -- appropriately Christmasy!  I was bundled up and so was everyone else.  _However_, the next couple of days warmed up a bit and the daytime was sunny and almost hot.  I didn't even wear a jacket at all, yesterday or Wednesday.  But I still saw people wandering around in winter wear -- scarves and heavy sweaters and jackets.  I couldn't believe that they could possibly still be cold in the warm sun!
> 
> 
> I'm so glad you got to experience some of the warm weather. We managed to miss almost all of it! Our last day was on Tuesday, and what a glorious tease it was!  But we survived WDW in December of 2010. Since then I don't worry as much about it. I figure we can handle it.
> 
> 
> Further comments on my trip (adding on to what I already posted here last night):
> 
> 
> *1.* *Decorations* -- Let's revisit this subject for a moment.  I would have brought this up anyway, but it's particularly relevant (and maybe unintentionally amusing) in light of *egritz's* assessment of the holiday decor.
> 
> As I was walking around DLR over the 5 days I was there, I encountered many decorations that I didn't even know about.  It seemed like everywhere I turned I saw a strand of garland, a wreath, a sign, a tree or some other symbol of the holiday season that I didn't expect to find and hadn't seen in the past.  I saw so, so, so many Christmas trees.  Trees that I never knew were there.  Some places had many trees.  Trees at Club 33.  Trees at Carthay Circle. Trees in 1901.  Trees, garland and wreaths at the Mandara Spa, in the Napa Rose lounge, in the window of the Heraldry Shoppe in FL, in the assorted towers of the Disneyland Hotel, in Tangaroa Terrace, in the Downtown Disney stores and restaurants, etc.  They were everywhere -- and I loved it!
> 
> I think that a couple of my favorite trees for this year's holiday season have got to be the tree in Tangaroa Terrace -- adorned with exotic flowers and other tropical knick-knacks -- and the tree in Ariel's Grotto (thank you for that tip, *Jamie*!).  The trees in Club 33 and 1901 were very elegant and sparkly.  I also love the garland in the Fiddler, Fifer & Practical Cafe -- which is dotted with little musical notes and sheet music!
> 
> My least favorite trees -- well... The Toontown trees are not ranking any higher on my list than they did last year, but I appreciate that Toontown has its own themed decorations.
> 
> Also -- I do not like this year's GCH tree as much as previous years' GCH trees.  The lights have been changed and they are much brighter this year than in previous years -- not as dim and golden-toned as they used to be.
> 
> I love the new-for-2013 reindeer (maybe made of wicker or something like that?) planted outside of the entrance to the GCH!  What a nice touch!
> 
> I also love the little colored lights in the planters outside of the entrance to the DLH -- they change color every few seconds!  Each bulb changes color, from green to blue, to purple, etc.
> 
> I love the gingerbread houses at Storytellers and in White Water Snacks.
> 
> I did not like this year's Winter Castle as much as last year's version -- the lights have been switched out so that the Castle does not look quite _as_ shiny and sparkly at night as it has in the past.  The light pattern on the turrets is different this year, too, so the icicles are not twinkling as much as they have.
> 
> Overall -- and I said this even before my trip this week -- I am very, very pleased with the extensive level of decor resort-wide, even though there are a couple of areas that are lacking a bit of holiday oomph (like FL).  My only fear is that Disney will not be able to continue this extensive of an overlay in the coming years, and that it may be scaled back next year;
> 
> I just wanted to say I so much appreciate your mind for details. Thank you for such a complete rundown! I usually get so caught up in the overall feeling that I miss so many of the details. I love that you bring them to life for me.
> 
> 
> 
> *2. * *Entertainment/characters* --  It was probably just bad timing on my part, but I never saw the characters in Winter Sweaters in Town Square, as I normally do each year.
> 
> Pooh, Tigger, Rabbit and Eeyore were in constant rotation at the Pooh photo spot in CC.
> 
> The GCH Santa was a very busy guy this year. With the exception of the mornings, he was there every time I walked through the lobby.
> 
> Carolers -- for some reason, I did not see any carolers at all, ever.  I saw the BVS Bell Ringers but that was it.  No carolers in the GCH lobby and none in DL.  I know they were there but my timing was bad.
> 
> I wanted to see the Dickens Yuletide Band in DL but I never caught them either.
> 
> However, again I say that Viva Navidad is great!  It's just festive, colorful and celebratory, which is what I want in my holiday entertainment!;
> 
> 
> We didn't really stop for many of the characters on Main Street, but did see many of the Fab 5 out in sweaters quite a bit. I'm surprised you missed them. They are a staple in Animal Kingdom so we have photos with them in sweaters a lot through the years, so we passed on what looked to be pretty long lines each time. The only one we saw was Minnie in her sweater at the Plaza Inn that morning.
> 
> For us, the goal was to find Mickey and Minnie in their red Christmas gear. Someone had said Mickey was in his Santa suit at Paradise pier, but we never found him, and even asked around and at guest relations and were told he didn't appear there like that. We finally found him on Monday at JJJ. Thankfully he had an orderly line and we got our photos. A few days earlier we had met Minnie back there in her red, but felt like we had to stalk her. She was "mingling" as opposed to forming a line, using all sorts of evasive maneuvers. It was just odd.
> 
> I called the front desk at PPH early in our trip to confirm when the Santas would be out. As previously reported here, he was there in the AM, and at the other 2 hotels in the afternoon, 4:30 to 8:30 I believe. That info made it very easy to find all 3 on our day off.
> 
> We got lucky with the carolers. That day we came in with Kathy and her husband they were at PPH. After they went upstairs, I got a private performance that was just lovely. We caught the same group another day over at GCH. Another day we saw a different group back at PPH. Sherry, it sounds like your timing was just unlucky.
> 
> We caught Viva Navidad, but were disappointed in how it was set up. We didn't know what the format would be but just joined the groups lining the street. So we ended up on the wrong side of the street too far down to see Donald and the 3 Caballeros. And we really hoped to see them. I couldn't even get over to take a photo. There was no walkway left open at all. Thankfully Mickey and Minnie came down to our end. And the dancers were lovely to watch.
> 
> 
> *3.  Crowds* -- Since I usually go to DLR during the same time frame I can make a direct comparison to previous years.
> 
> Yes, it was more crowded than the previous couple of years -- in fact, the usually calm Monday seemed to become more crowded while the usually busier Tuesday seemed a bit less so.  However, it was not too bad.  There were lots of times I walked down Main Street and peeked in shops and in Gibson Girl and there were only a few people.  The line for POTC was only 10 minutes long when I got in it.  IASWH's line said 45 minutes but it actually took only 20 minutes or so to board the boat.
> 
> So I would say the overall crowd level increased -- and that is likely due to the fact that word got out that the first 2 weeks in December are better than the second half of December -- but it still was not awful.  Certain areas will always be more heavily trafficked, such as Adventureland and New Orleans Square, so on a busier-than-normal day they will seem crazy.
> 
> I always say that the concentration of crowds changes.  At certain points in the day Main Street might be packed.  At other points of the day it won't be.  Sometimes New Orleans Square is packed and other times it is not; and
> 
> I'm glad to at least have some validation that crowd levels were up. That certainly never felt "low crowd" to me. But I assume like you that's because there is less time between Thanksgiving and Christmas this year.
> 
> I'm glad we were just a group of 2. It would have been hard to travel through the crowds in a larger group.
> 
> 
> *4.* *Miscellaneous stuff* --
> 
> A) Earl of Sandwich -- They've hired better, nicer, more attentive employees, I think.  No mistakes on the sandwiches -- and, they let me use my expired free sandwich birthday coupon!  My birthday was in July.  I could not get to EOS on that day in July to claim my free sandwich, but I brought in the coupon and asked if they would honor it even though it had expired and they happily obliged!!  No arguments, no complaints, no problem!  I don't know if they will keep up that habit, but just remember that if you cannot use your free b-day sandwich coupon from EOS (which you get if you sign up for their newsletters and mailings on their website), hang on to it because they may take it anyway if you visit EOS within a few months of the expiration date!;
> 
> Yeah to EOS for taking your expired coupon! And yeah for doing better with your order. We ended up eating there 4 times!  And I'm happy to repor they got our order right each time.  But honestly....... it's going to take me a full year to be ready to eat there again.
> 
> 
> 
> While I love the PPH for giving me the best park view room I have had thus far (I could see the people on the rides in DCA!) and for continuing to give me free park view room upgrades, they goofed at check-in.  Because everything had been pre-paid well in advance, the dreaded "incidentals" hold on my card should have been waived.  When you pay in full in advance, before arrival, unless you choose to leave your card on file to be attached to your room key, they are supposed to enter a "cash" code in their system to tell it to waive the hold and let you pay for any charges in cash (such as phone use, etc.), if they should be incurred.  That's what I experienced in 2012 and I have heard of others experiencing this too.
> 
> However, when I checked in the CM asked me if I wanted to leave a card on file.  I said no.  I had already pre-paid and I don't want to leave a card because I don't use anything associated with the incidentals.
> 
> And, guess what happened?  Yep.  The PPH "system" put a hold on a hefty sum of money on my card anyway -- the last card that it had on file for me, from earlier this year!  I was under the impression that nothing was being held on my card because that's what I was led to believe, so imagine my surprise when I got home and discovered an email alert that told me that a certain amount had been blocked on my card.
> 
> Since I was unaware of this until I returned home, I called the PPH to complain and...needless to say, they goofed.  They offered to credit me back $100 for the inconvenience, which I think is more than fair and is not anything I expected!  At first the CM on the phone tried to tell me that I handed over my card at check-in, which is unequivocally untrue.  I handed over my ID and my AP.  That's what I handed over.  I never handed them a card because everything was already paid.  Plus, I specifically said "no" when asked if I wanted to leave a card on file, so that should have been the end of it;
> 
> So my word of advice is -- even if you have pre-paid everything well before checking in at the PPH or any DLR hotel -- be sure to ask them at check-in if an incidentals fee is being applied or you could be in for a surprise later on!
> 
> So glad they took care of you! Like you, I don't leave a card on file. Thankfully they didn't put a hold on one for me.
> 
> I was surprised last year at WDW when they charged a card I had used to book our stay for something when I had purposely not put a card on file. It was a legit charge, so no huge issue, but it just seemed to be immaterial whether we actually added a card or not since they will charge it when they want to anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> C)  I went on IASWH and thought I noticed a few differences in certain spots...and yet, I cannot figure out what they were!  Did anyone else notice subtle changes inside the ride?; and
> 
> Of course, we had nothing to compare it to since this was our first time. But I just want to say IASWH was a highlight of the trip for us. I don't even want to think about the total number of photos I ended up taking inside and out.
> 
> Our first view of the outside lights was standing down by the loading dock waiting to load with our tour group......... and poof! On they went! It was great.






Sherry E said:


> My pictures are trapped!
> 
> *Janet/mom2rtk* and I were saying the other day that we each had no clue what we had taken photos of while at DLR.  It was all a blur.  So, because I have been wading through the hundreds of emails that accumulated while I was gone, as well as trying to clear off some stuff from the DVR and deal with the PPH "incidentals hold" madness and other things, I have not had a chance to go through my photos and see what I took!
> 
> I'm laughing about you clearing your DVR! Ever since I switched to HD this year, my DVR has become high maintenance since it holds so much less. I have been working on clearing mine too!
> 
> And I have downloaded my cards to my computer, but still have absolutely no idea what I took so many pictures of! Can't wait to see!
> 
> It's always a bit exciting and a bit scary to finally have a look at the photos you've taken on a trip, isn't it?  You always know there will be some gems in the bunch, and then there will inevitably be some clunkers too!  You just have to hope that the photos you thought were going to be gems don't turn out to be the clunkers!
> 
> I know how you feel. I'm almost afraid to look, always fearing I've missed something important. I did look at the photos I took of Katie in her Sleeping Beauty gown on our last day. I was happy and relieved to see those came out well.  I took some of her in a Sleeping Beauty gown in front of the castle in 2006 and was really hoping to have a bookend set.
> 
> Finally, today I was going to load the photos from the camera to the PC, and then begin the laborious task of transferring them to Photobucket headache.  I don't use a card reader.  I typically just use the software that came with the camera to get the photos from the camera to the computer.
> 
> But...I got a "communication error" message when trying to download the photos this morning.  After momentarily panicking, upon further investigation I can see that the software probably only "recognizes" my camera/memory card up to a certain point, and when I get past a certain number of photos on a card it won't recognize the camera or the card.  There are over 5000 photos on this one card, and maybe 2200 of them are from this past week's DLR trip.
> 
> I tried a blank memory card to see if that one was recognized and it was.  So the issue is definitely that I have too many photos on this one card!  If I had only taken 500 photos, or even 1000 photos, I might not be having this problem right now.  I overloaded the card!
> 
> The simple solution would be to clear off some of what's on the memory card.  However, I don't do that.  I leave 98% of the photos on the cards as back-up -- because I don't trust any other method of storage 100% (and I store them on flash drives, on the PC, on Photobucket, etc.), and if all else fails I can always go back to the original card and retrieve something.  You can never have too many back-ups when dealing with photos or precious documents.
> 
> The next simple solution is to get a card reader, or go somewhere and pay them to copy my photos from the card to a CD.  I will get a card reader.  I will most likely need it again in the future because...as we all know...I take a lot of photos.  It's just that, in the past, I used memory cards with less storage space on them so I never exceeded a certain number of photos on the entire card like I have now, on the card with more space!  (_Note to self:  Go back to using cards with less storage space on them!_)
> 
> So my photos are trapped until I get a card reader, which may not be for another couple of days.  And then I have to download the photos to the PC.  And then I have to upload them to Photobucket.
> 
> In any case, the good news is that I finally went through all 2000+ photos on the camera itself, just to see what it was that I got photos of!  Some of them are totally useless, and came out worse than I thought they would come out.  On the other hand, some of the photos came out much better than I expected and are quite good (at least, they are quite good in my own warped mind!) and quite festively holiday-ish.  I am eager to share a small sampling of them in this thread -- hopefully I can do that while it is still the holiday season!  Otherwise, they are destined for a trip report of some sort...and for the 2014 Theme Week Countdown!
> 
> Oh my! I would have had a heart attack! I'm so glad you know what the issue is and can address it fairly easily.
> 
> I have heard lots of people keep all their photos and never delete them from their cards, sort of like keeping a digital negative. I should do this, but just take too many. And since I shoot in RAW, they just take too much space. I do try to keep my Disney photos on the cards as long as possible, in case I hit any computer issues, but usually end up erasing them when we take our family's summer vacation. By December when we head back to Disney, I delete everything and reformat all the cards.







KCmike said:


> Thanks Janet so much!!  Really excited to see and hear about your trip.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks czmom.  I was so happy to get this shot this time around.  I will take the tripod with me everywhere now!



Thanks Mike! I'll let you know when I get a TR started. I still need to finish up 2012, but I hope to get going fairly soon.

What tripod did you end up getting?


----------



## blue888

One week until we leave!!!!  Woooohooo!

We are telling the kids today! So excited for our 1 week countdown! 

I think we have everything taken care of, just waiting for our Photopass+ to arrive. Started packing last night and got the kids stuff mostly packed.

All the pictures look great! I cannot wait to see it in person!


----------



## funatdisney

mom2rtk said:


> I'm sorry to say I don't remember the name of the person I chatted with over by Blue Bayou when you guys were meeting up to head for Club 33. But I enjoyed the chat and wish the best of luck to your daughter on her college selection process!



Janet, that was me. I really enjoyed chatting with you, too. And the pleasure is all mine.

That is what I love about DISboards.The DIS creates a Disney community of sorts. When I went on our Disney Cruise trip last September, meeting up with other DIS'ers made our trip extra special. We had meet and greet the first day of sailing and it was great to keep running into fellow DIS'ers on board or dining with a few of them. I had the same experience at the D23 Expo this year. I have found folks on DISboards are easy to talk to and are a great bunch of people.


----------



## mom2rtk

funatdisney said:


> Janet, that was me. I really enjoyed chatting with you, too. And the pleasure is all mine.
> 
> That is what I love about DISboards.The DIS creates a Disney community of sorts. When I went on our Disney Cruise trip last September, meeting up with other DIS'ers made our trip extra special. We had meet and greet the first day of sailing and it was great to keep running into fellow DIS'ers on board or dining with a few of them. I had the same experience at the D23 Expo this year. I have found folks on DISboards are easy to talk to and are a great bunch of people.



 Thanks for helping me link up your real life face with your DIS face!  It was great meeting you.


----------



## Phoenixrising

Sherry I had a problem a couple of years ago trying to develop pics at Costco with my then 4 GB memory card. The card kept crashing their system until after much hassel we discovered that one of the pics was corrupted, and once I deleted it off the memory card it worked fine, and I was able to download the pics into their system for developing. However, once we discovered the corrupt file, I downloaded everything into the computer and wiped the card. DH reformatted the card, and now it works fine with no further problems. So there is a possibility that one of your files is corrupted, but if it is it's a royal pain to find out which one it is and deleting it. However if it keeps crashing at a certain point it might be easier to track it down.


----------



## mom2rtk

Phoenixrising said:


> Sherry I had a problem a couple of years ago trying to develop pics at Costco with my then 4 GB memory card. The card kept crashing their system until after much hassel we discovered that one of the pics was corrupted, and once I deleted it off the memory card it worked fine, and I was able to download the pics into their system for developing. However, once we discovered the corrupt file, I downloaded everything into the computer and wiped the card. DH reformatted the card, and now it works fine with no further problems. So there is a possibility that one of your files is corrupted, but if it is it's a royal pain to find out which one it is and deleting it. However if it keeps crashing at a certain point it might be easier to track it down.



It generally is recommended that you reformat cards every now and then. I use our annual Disney trip as a reminder to do it, although some suggest doing it every time you put it in the camera.

Knock wood...... I haven't had any problems.


----------



## larina

This time next week we'll be on our way. The countdown has begun and the excitement at our house is thick!


----------



## julieheyer

Hey Christmas Disneyland peeps!! It sounds like you're all all doing well! I'm home from 5 days in the parks - dec 8-13! It was great overall! I started the week with several friends, party of 18 at one point. By the last 2 days it was just me and my 2 dd's. much easier to manage and enjoy with a smaller group! I do have some negative feedback at the end, so skip this post if you prefer not to hear me complain .

A few observations:
1. The crowds! I think they were so much heavier, and on all days of the week, not just the weekend! Sunday morning at rope drop for the first few hours were our lightest crowds of the whole week! And that was DL during the cp days. After the fireworks people still stayed on Thursday, which surprised me. Sunday they clearer out more. It wasn't until closing that it really thinned out. I think I wrongly expected it to be liter during the week since kids were still in school! Gah! Not lighter at all!

2. The flying carpet is back in Alladin! I hadn't read this anywhere before going, and that was a pleasant surprise!  love that show! And loved the royal theater production of Belle, rapunzel wasn't as good, but still really cute! Mickey and the magical map was pretty good, but I here they'll do the Ariel show or full beauty and beast show from MK instead.

3. Reservation for seated dining is a MUST with the crowds! We enjoyed a great meal at Cafe Orleans and were seated immediately upon arrival, 15 minutes before our reservation time . Highly recommend!! Others were being turned away. Pomme frites and mont cristo were awesome!

4 pirates- much wetter than I remember it!! We rode it a lot during our 5 days there, and got wet on half our trips! Gah! Still a favorite though!! Can't beat the theming!

5. Matterhorn is not less jerky, but a fun ride and decent substitute for btmrr. I only rode it twice and at night it seemed jerker. My dd's discovered and used the SR line too many times to count!!! About 6-8 rides a night each! I couldn't take that . But went and enjoyed IASw st night without my dd's complaining about it being boring . 

6. DL has busy maintenance men!!! Every ride we rode was down at some point!! Even buzz, autopia, and pirates which I don't think of as down-able? We found ride closures to be much more frequent this visit. With btmrr closed, the pressure on Indy, space and Matterhorn is much greater, and they went down a lot our week there. CA already had challenges with RSR and TSMM. But goofy went down too!

7. RSR is still our favorite, even with going down a lot. Still worth it!! And sr line is wonderful! Night time ride is a must!! Maters is a favorite too!! Love the voice over instructions while wasting to ride .

8. Decorations!, loved them!! They seemed even more beautiful than last year!!! And the fireworks and light show (castle and IASW) were wonderful!! We got to see the fireworks from 3 separate locations-small world area, front left of castle, and front right, all were great, love the show and the snow!! IASW has the added projection which I preferred to the castle show, but the right side by astro orbiter was the best view of the actual fireworks! Love them!!

9. Missed WOC-weather cancelled Tuesday's performance and my dd's were too tired for the other nights option.

10. Hoppers are looking better to me with all the ride closures. TSMM and RSR down at the same time really hurts ca. It would be really nice to hit the other park .

11. FPs for Indy don't help much. Great for RSR and space though . SR for Soarin' is a big mistake. Waited forever and eventually left b/c the standby line went much faster. I think they need a SR for Space. Would be a good addition, really great for RSR and Matterhorn.

12. Parade was really cute, and we caught it 3 times!

13. IASW was magical!!! The highlight of my trip!! The show outside was great, the train ride through it during the little show was sweet!, and inside it seemed even more decorated and magical then years past? Love it!!

14. While I waited for 11 FPs for RSR on Tuesday morning, my family and friends were chosen to open TOT!! They rode the trolley with chip and dale (my favorite characters who I could not find the rest of the trip, despite countless promises by well meaning but woefully uninformed CMs), and signed the guest book, and our friends who were there for their first visit got a free photo pass plus! Highlight for the week for all of them!

15.. Last observation-the gingerbread beignets are no where near as good as the regular ones . Still yummy, but I'm glad I got the regular ones too (yummy!).

I think 5 day tickets were too much for me and my dd's. by the end of the week my dd's were fussing with each other and I was frustrated with the crowds and ride closures and lost sight of the Magic of Disneyland. Our last day we went to use our FPs for Indy, and it was down, so we walked across to Autopia and waited in line for 30 minutes, then it went down. No FP for later, just leave. Then we went to Space, waited and it went down!! Really? Then my dd's did SR for Matterhorn and dd(13) got stuck on the ride- sideways, by the water. Crazy! It was just a streak of bad luck right at the end of the trip which left us frustrated . It wasn't the only time ride closures interrupted the trip, but it was the lasting impression of so many back to back that hurt. So much so that we chose NOT to upgrade to APs. We will take a break from DL for a while, let them fix the rides and see if they continue to raise the prices. I am still a DL lover, but this trip left me with a slightly different view of DL, and I'm sad to admit I was disappointed for the first time in my life . I'm sorry to be so negative.  I think I've reached the point where the cost vs benefit balance has been tipped in favor of taking a break from DL for a while. I was going to keep my thoughts to myself, as I don't want to  discourage you all. But I think having more realistic expectations might keep other visitors happier going into the crowds and technical difficulties. Just my $0.02. I still love Disneyland!! But am going to take a bit of time off from visiting and build that enthusiasm back up .


----------



## Sherry E

*Trish --*

I don't _think_ a file/photo is corrupted in this specific case.  It _could_ be, but I don't think so.  I would have thought that, except the message appearing on my camera specifically said "communication error," like it wasn't even recognizing that there was a camera or a card hooked up.  

So I looked online for the "communication error" message in regards to my camera model and software and I found many other questions and comments about that same issue on different sites.  Most of the replies/solutions to the problem involved getting a card reader, and advised that this is a common problem for this camera's software when a certain number of photos is surpassed on a card.

Now if I get a card reader and it still doesn't work, then I'll think it is a corrupted photo/file and it will have to be dealt with in another way.  We'll see what happens when I get the reader, but I have a feeling it will be fine after that.  I usually don't exceed 5000 photos on one individual memory card, and this time I did so I think it confused the software that I use to download.  I would bet that if I were to start a whole new card with new photos I wouldn't see that communication error again when trying to download.  

In fact, I may try that -- I will put in the blank memory card again (which I used to test it out yesterday to see if the software recognized the camera and card), take a couple of junk photos that I can delete, and try to download them.  I would bet that I won't have any trouble, but I'll keep my fingers crossed.  I will report back on my findings!


UPDATE:  I tried a blank memory card.  I took a couple of throwaway photos and then hooked up the camera to begin the download process.  The software recognized the camera and downloaded the photos without issue.  So at least I have ruled out this being a problem with the software and/or a problem with the camera.  Most likely this is just an issue of the software not communicating with the camera and vice versa due to the large number of photos on this one card, but if there is a corrupt file/photo on the card I will probably find that out when I get the card reader.

I was going to go out and buy a reader and then I remembered that I had a gift card balance on Amazon.  So I ordered a cheap reader and only had to pay $2 for shipping.  The reader should get to me within a week or so.  Hopefully that will do the trick and let me retrieve this last batch of photos.  If not, if it doesn't work, the next step will be to march over to the local camera store and ask for their help!  I can view the photos on the card directly in my camera, so it's not like they are inaccessible.  I just need to get them off of the card!


​

Okay -- I have to go back and read *Janet's* last posts and *Julie's* update that just came in!

Hi, *Larina, Liza and blue888*!


----------



## WestMom2two

So  if we go the week before Thanksgiving week will we get to see the snow fall after fireworks or does that not start until December?


----------



## Sherry E

WestMom2two said:


> So  if we go the week before Thanksgiving week will we get to see the snow fall after fireworks or does that not start until December?



*WestMom2two --*

Unless DLR forces a ticketed Christmas party on us in 2014, the holiday fireworks and snowfall will begin as soon as the season officially begins in November -- which could be anywhere between 11/7 and 11/14.

You should be able to experience everything except some of the extra entertainment and decorations at the 3 hotels if you go before Thanksgiving.  This year the hotels were decorated early -- I think because of the late Thanksgiving -- but that is not always the case so we can't count on it to happen every year.  Santa and the carolers don't seem to appear at the hotels until Thanksgiving day and beyond.

But you should get to experience all of the decorations and entertainment in the 2 parks if you go pre-Thanksgiving!


----------



## czmom

Not sure if I should ask this here or in a separate thread. But I would love a crowd comparison from someone who has been recently. We were there Dec 1-6 for reference.

How do the crowds this year compare with summer crowds? 

Are the rides working at a higher capacity in the summer?

I know one day we waited over an hour to meet the princesses at Fantasy Faire. They only had 1 side open and the CM said they were not expecting these crowds. 

I am curious because my daughter is begging to go back for her birthday (August). We thought it was crowded a couple weeks ago, so should we anticipate just a little higher crowds, or much higher?


----------



## mrsw94

Hi all. Just checking in. We are here! Currently taking a break by the pool. Did DL last last but fireworks were cancelled. They did still play what I think might be the final song and it Snowed. DD loved that. Crowds lady night were pretty intense. DS5 was tired and the crowds were tough on hubby, so they went back to the hotel early. 

Today and been good and bad. Hubby woke up with a  vVERY painful back, worse that he's ever had. We were running a bit late already, and then he decided he just couldn't walk, so I went back to our hotel (Ramada inn) and rented a wheelchair. It's harder on me, but better for him. 

We were able to get our WOC FP and RSR FP for between 4:50-5:50). By 11am the RSR FP were gone. Did a few rides and overall the morning was ok. Weather is warm!


----------



## Sherry E

czmom said:


> Not sure if I should ask this here or in a separate thread. But I would love a crowd comparison from someone who has been recently. We were there Dec 1-6 for reference.
> 
> How do the crowds this year compare with summer crowds?
> 
> Are the rides working at a higher capacity in the summer?
> 
> I know one day we waited over an hour to meet the princesses at Fantasy Faire. They only had 1 side open and the CM said they were not expecting these crowds.
> 
> I am curious because my daughter is begging to go back for her birthday (August). We thought it was crowded a couple weeks ago, so should we anticipate just a little higher crowds, or much higher?



*czmom --*

I can only speak to the December part of the question, as I have not been to DLR in August in years and years and years -- yes, it has been more crowded than it was the last couple of years (and probably more crowded than many folks expected) but I would guess that it's not up to the level of August crowds.

*Bret/mvf-m11c* has been to DLR more recently in August so he might be able to address the August crowd issue, ride capacity, etc.






mrsw94 said:


> Hi all. Just checking in. We are here! Currently taking a break by the pool. Did DL last last but fireworks were cancelled. They did still play what I think might be the final song and it Snowed. DD loved that. Crowds lady night were pretty intense. DS5 was tired and the crowds were tough on hubby, so they went back to the hotel early.
> 
> Today and been good and bad. Hubby woke up with a  vVERY painful back, worse that he's ever had. We were running a bit late already, and then he decided he just couldn't walk, so I went back to our hotel (Ramada inn) and rented a wheelchair. It's harder on me, but better for him.
> 
> We were able to get our WOC FP and RSR FP for between 4:50-5:50). By 11am the RSR FP were gone. Did a few rides and overall the morning was ok. Weather is warm!



*mrsw94 --*

As a fellow back problem sufferer, I can empathize with your husband.  It's terrible to be in pain at DLR when so much walking and getting on and off rides is involved.

I hope your trip is amazing and memorable!

The weather is too warm for December -- it's over 80 degrees today!  That's not right!  At least you won't freeze, since we know you don't like cold.




​



Oh, you know, I forgot to ask this very important question!

I'm still very interested in reading final reviews from everyone -- especially those who experienced their very first DLR holiday trips this year, or those who have not been to DLR for the holidays in quite a while (like *tksbaskets*, after she returns home from this trip!).

*egritz* has said that she will most likely not be making another trip to DLR during the holiday season, and that she felt underwhelmed by the decorations.

*julieheyer* (even though this wasn't her first holiday trip) has said that she is going to take some time away from DLR, and that 5 days -- with all of the crowds and ride breakdowns -- was too much.


I am pretty sure that *Trish/Phoenixrising*, *Wendy/czmom*, *Janet/mom2rtk* and *Kathy/ksromack* were not thrilled with crowds -- but, was it enough to keep any of you from going to DLR for the holidays again, or would you do another holiday trip without hesitation?  

In other words, is there anyone else here who was kind of disappointed with their trip in general (for whatever reason) and won't consider another holiday visit?  Or did everyone pretty much have a great time overall?


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

Sherry E said:


> Oh, you know, I forgot to ask this very important question!  I'm still very interested in reading final reviews from everyone -- especially those who experienced their very first DLR holiday trips this year, or those who have not been to DLR for the holidays in quite a while (like tksbaskets, after she returns home from this trip!).  egritz has said that she will most likely not be making another trip to DLR during the holiday season, and that she felt underwhelmed by the decorations.  julieheyer (even though this wasn't her first holiday trip) has said that she is going to take some time away from DLR, and that 5 days -- with all of the crowds and ride breakdowns -- was too much.  I am pretty sure that Trish/Phoenixrising, Wendy/czmom, Janet/mom2rtk and Kathy/ksromack were not thrilled with crowds -- but, was it enough to keep any of you from going to DLR for the holidays again, or would you do another holiday trip without hesitation?  In other words, is there anyone else here who was kind of disappointed with their trip in general and won't consider another holiday visit?  Or did everyone pretty much have a great time overall?



Well you already know my answer - we loved it so much, we're already booked for next year, brining more family with us! I am hoping all this talk about the week before Thanksgiving being quiet stops before it changes that case  I'm also hoping, although not necessarily expecting, the hotels to be decorated early since Thanksgiving will fall late again next year - especially since we'll be at the GCH this time. I've already stated that I didn't find the crowds Thanksgiving week to be that bad and I don't know if that's because we're used to a busier time (and have done that week before) or if it's because we have our morning touring down, so are able to utilize our time in a way that the crowds don't bother us. And obviously the tours helped us get on rides that had longer lines (JC, HMH & IASWH), so I'm sure that helped. 

That said, we do get to go a lot and seeing it all isn't a priority for us. I can understand for those who haven't been before or don't go often how frustrating the crowds can be.  It does make me sad that so many are reporting not having a great time though.


----------



## mom2rtk

Sherry E said:


> I'm still very interested in reading final reviews from everyone -- especially those who experienced their very first DLR holiday trips this year, or those who have not been to DLR for the holidays in quite a while (like *tksbaskets*, after she returns home from this trip!).
> 
> *egritz* has said that she will most likely not be making another trip to DLR during the holiday season, and that she felt underwhelmed by the decorations.
> 
> *julieheyer* (even though this wasn't her first holiday trip) has said that she is going to take some time away from DLR, and that 5 days -- with all of the crowds and ride breakdowns -- was too much.
> 
> 
> I am pretty sure that *Trish/Phoenixrising*, *Wendy/czmom*, *Janet/mom2rtk* and *Kathy/ksromack* were not thrilled with crowds -- but, was it enough to keep any of you from going to DLR for the holidays again, or would you do another holiday trip without hesitation?
> 
> In other words, is there anyone else here who was kind of disappointed with their trip in general (for whatever reason) and won't consider another holiday visit?  Or did everyone pretty much have a great time overall?



I would go back again the same week in a heartbeat. I just wouldn't kid myself into thinking the crowds might be low. And I would definitely work hard to stay onsite again. Between my inability to sleep past a certain hour, and how we got so much done during EE, I would have to have that benefit at my disposal again to make the most of it.

Here's what I've told a few people so far. I hated the crowds. I hated the cold. I hated the fastpass times enforcement. I hated that they would only sell me a 5 day ticket. I hated that so many rides were closed. Katie disliked the puny castle........... But we were both absolutely smitten and can't wait to go back. We had initially planned to head east to experience the 7 Dwarf Mine Coaster next year, but that is very much up in the air now.

I'm not sure if it's because of the more pervasive Christmas decorations, or the fact that it's Walt's home park, or because we were just getting burned out on WDW, but I could definitely see us heading west again.


----------



## Sherry E

DisneyJamieCA said:


> Well you already know my answer - we loved it so much, we're already booked for next year, brining more family with us! I am hoping all this talk about the week before Thanksgiving being quiet stops before it changes that case  I'm also hoping, although not necessarily expecting, the hotels to be decorated early since Thanksgiving will fall late again next year - especially since we'll be at the GCH this time. I've already stated that I didn't find the crowds Thanksgiving week to be that bad and I don't know if that's because we're used to a busier time (and have done that week before) or if it's because we have our morning touring down, so are able to utilize our time in a way that the crowds don't bother us. And obviously the tours helped us get on rides that had longer lines (JC, HMH & IASWH), so I'm sure that helped.
> 
> That said, we do get to go a lot and seeing it all isn't a priority for us. I can understand for those who haven't been before or don't go often how frustrating the crowds can be.  It does make me sad that so many are reporting not having a great time though.



*Jamie -*

Same here.  It makes me sad too.  I've already said that I thought the level of decor was more extensive than ever before this year, and I was finding beautiful trees and garland in places where I didn't know they'd be (Tangaroa Terrace's lovely tree -- who knew?!), so it's a bummer if they didn't make as big of an impression on others.  I thought it was great!  I even liked the different towers' trees at the Disneyland Hotel this year (because of their themes) and I usually can take or leave them!  

My only concern is that DLR won't be able to keep up that level of decor every year and will scale it back rather than maintain it or build it up. 

And crowds, well, yes, they were bigger this year and that wasn't fun -- but they really didn't bother me _that_ much, other than on Candlelight night.  Then again, I tour DLR differently than the average visitor, so crowds would impede progress for others more than they might for me!  

I didn't have to wait in any crazy lines for food.  I didn't have to wander all around Plaza Inn or Tangaroa Terrace to find one lone chair to sit in.  I found tables right away.  Heck, there wasn't even a line at Earl of Sandwich when I went there -- and that line can get long!  

I think the longest or slowest-moving line for a ride I got in was Haunted Mansion Holiday, but the supposed 45-minute wait for IASWH was not even close to that.

I thought of you when I posted in the other thread (the one asking if the OP should go during the week before Thanksgiving or in December)!  Honestly, I really do think that word of mouth played a big role in the crowds being heavier during a (usually) slightly less crowded time this year, which is what I was afraid of.  That, and the fact that there was a late Thanksgiving coinciding with the start of Hanukkah.  I think that some folks just wanted to wait until those holidays were over before heading to the parks.

Even though I think it took a couple of years to really register with people, eventually word got out about the first two weeks in December and now there are more people there during that time.  If the talk about the week before Thanksgiving being less crowded continues, in time it will eventually become more crowded.  Maybe not yet, but down the road.

If the hotels continue to get their decorations in place way ahead of schedule (this year the first reported hotel tree sighting was like 9 days before Thanksgiving, if I recall!!), then that will give people even more reason to show up before Thanksgiving.  I think there have been some holdouts who -- like I do -- wait until December to get the "full holiday experience," including the hotels.  If DLR starts offering more of that experience even earlier in the season, then eventually -- maybe not in 2014, but sooner or later -- more people will start to pile in pre-Thanksgiving and the crowd dynamic will shift.

I will be interested to read *crystal1313's* observations when she returns.  Hopefully she had a good time!

Oh, and by the way -- I checked World of Disney twice and I did not see one single nutcracker pin!  I have no clue where *dalstitch45* saw them, or where they could have been hiding, but I never saw them.  I didn't see them in the Emporium either.  I'm sure they were lurking around somewhere, and I probably just didn't look in the right places.


----------



## KCmike

kmedina said:


> Sounds like you had an eventful trip, Sherry. Sorry about what happened with your card and the Candlelight Processional. I will email you when I receive my PhotoPass CD.  In the meantime, here are the ones Crap took. It was awesome to finally meet you.  Kathy and Janet were cool too.



Look at all of these famous Disers!





mom2rtk said:


> I would go back again the same week in a heartbeat. I just wouldn't kid myself into thinking the crowds might be low. And I would definitely work hard to stay onsite again. Between my inability to sleep past a certain hour, and how we got so much done during EE, I would have to have that benefit at my disposal again to make the most of it.
> 
> Here's what I've told a few people so far. I hated the crowds. I hated the cold. I hated the fastpass times enforcement. I hated that they would only sell me a 5 day ticket. I hated that so many rides were closed. Katie disliked the puny castle........... But we were both absolutely smitten and can't wait to go back. We had initially planned to head east to experience the 7 Dwarf Mine Coaster next year, but that is very much up in the air now.
> 
> I'm not sure if it's because of the more pervasive Christmas decorations, or the fact that it's Walt's home park, or because we were just getting burned out on WDW, but I could definitely see us heading west again.



Funny you say that.  I was burned out on WDW back in 2007 and have been completely smitten with Disneyland ever since.  It helps when they keep adding new stuff and there's so many places in California I want to see.  Any chance of a trip report this time around?


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

Sherry, thank you so much for looking. I really appreciate it!


----------



## Sherry E

mom2rtk said:


> I would go back again the same week in a heartbeat. I just wouldn't kid myself into thinking the crowds might be low. And I would definitely work hard to stay onsite again. Between my inability to sleep past a certain hour, and how we got so much done during EE, I would have to have that benefit at my disposal again to make the most of it.
> 
> Here's what I've told a few people so far. I hated the crowds. I hated the cold. I hated the fastpass times enforcement. I hated that they would only sell me a 5 day ticket. I hated that so many rides were closed. Katie disliked the puny castle........... But we were both absolutely smitten and can't wait to go back. We had initially planned to head east to experience the 7 Dwarf Mine Coaster next year, but that is very much up in the air now.
> 
> I'm not sure if it's because of the more pervasive Christmas decorations, or the fact that it's Walt's home park, or because we were just getting burned out on WDW, but I could definitely see us heading west again.



*Janet --*

That's very good to hear! 

I really am interested in reading the honest opinions from everyone about their trips, so I hope no one thinks they can't freely speak of any downers or minuses that they encountered.  It's not always sunshine and roses at DLR, after all.  There are things that I am not always thrilled with at DLR, and there are certainly times that I've been to DLR when the crowds were way too much for my liking -- hence, the reason I have not been back for New Year's Eve since 2000 and the reason I stopped going on the weekend immediately before Christmas.  The crowds got to be too much for me.  

I was also not thrilled that the Storybook Land boats were not running and that the line for TSMM was enormous when I checked it.

I had to giggle about the "puny castle"!  I would imagine that after being used to the giant castle at WDW, ours would look rather puny!  I looked at the Winter Castle at night, up close, and I could see that the icicle lights were a little more sparse this year than last year.  The strands of lights were either more spread out -- ever so slightly -- or they were more sparse.  And the lights on the turrets were arranged differently, in a different pattern.  All of this combined made the Castle look a wee bit less sparkly than it did in 2012.  I'm sure it looked sparkly enough to most people, but I could see a difference so I wasn't entirely thrilled with that.

The extra hour offered daily to onsite guests is a big plus so I can see how that would be a big factor in the level of enjoyment and productivity in the parks.  It used to be that Magic Mornings were only on certain days, and only in Disneyland.  It makes a tremendous difference that it opened it up to include California Adventure too, and that the Extra Magic Hour expanded to a daily schedule (for the most part, with a few exceptions here and there).


----------



## mom2rtk

KCmike said:


> Funny you say that.  I was burned out on WDW back in 2007 and have been completely smitten with Disneyland ever since.  It helps when they keep adding new stuff and there's so many places in California I want to see.  Any chance of a trip report this time around?



I think part of it might be the effort they put into keeping DLR fresh for all the AP holders who come back often. WDW just doesn't seem to have any concern in that regard at all. I really don't have any interest in doing other things in CA though. Once I get to Disney, I want to stay in that Disney bubble. And of course, it helps that we did big westward driving trips iln 05, 06, 07 and 2010. We've seen a lot already.

And yes, I will be doing a trip report. I'll be sure to post a link and let you know when I do. I still have to finish up 2012 first though!


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

Sherry E said:


> Janet --  That's very good to hear!  I really am interested in reading the honest opinions from everyone about their trips, so I hope no one thinks they can't freely speak of any downers or minuses that they encountered.  It's not always sunshine and roses at DLR, after all.  There are things that I am not always thrilled with at DLR, and there are certainly times that I've been to DLR when the crowds were way too much for my liking -- hence, the reason I have not been back for New Year's Eve since 2000 and the reason I stopped going on the weekend immediately before Christmas.  The crowds got to be too much for me.  I was also not thrilled that the Storybook Land boats were not running and that the line for TSMM was enormous when I checked it.  I had to giggle about the "puny castle"!  I would imagine that after being used to the giant castle at WDW, ours would look rather puny!  I looked at the Winter Castle at night, up close, and I could see that the icicle lights were a little more sparse this year than last year.  The strands of lights were either more spread out -- ever so slightly -- or they were more sparse.  And the lights on the turrets were arranged differently, in a different pattern.  All of this combined made the Castle look a wee bit less sparkly than it did in 2012.  I'm sure it looked sparkly enough to most people, but I could see a difference so I wasn't entirely thrilled with that.  The extra hour offered daily to onsite guests is a big plus so I can see how that would be a big factor in the level of enjoyment and productivity in the parks.  It used to be that Magic Mornings were only on certain days, and only in Disneyland.  It makes a tremendous difference that it opened it up to include California Adventure too, and that the Extra Magic Hour expanded to a daily schedule (for the most part, with a few exceptions here and there).



I agree with you - I don't want anybody to feel they have to temper their reports or observations here! I even put in my little report that I was bothered by how many rides went down during our trip. I know it happens, but it is disappointing (especially ones like Dumbo & PP during EMH!) I also didn't see Storybook running at all during our trip, even though we walked by at all different hours, when it wasn't schedule for any rehab yet. I'm sure it did run and we just missed it, but I wanted to see some of the holiday decor on the ride. 

I 100% agree with Janet that EMH is probably what made the difference for us, especially in the crowd issue.


----------



## czmom

Sherry E said:


> *czmom --*
> 
> I can only speak to the December part of the question, as I have not been to DLR in August in years and years and years -- yes, it has been more crowded than it was the last couple of years (and probably more crowded than many folks expected) but I would guess that it's not up to the level of August crowds.
> 
> *Bret/mvf-m11c* has been to DLR more recently in August so he might be able to address the August crowd issue, ride capacity, etc.
> 
> ​
> Oh, you know, I forgot to ask this very important question!
> 
> I'm still very interested in reading final reviews from everyone -- especially those who experienced their very first DLR holiday trips this year, or those who have not been to DLR for the holidays in quite a while (like *tksbaskets*, after she returns home from this trip!).
> 
> *egritz* has said that she will most likely not be making another trip to DLR during the holiday season, and that she felt underwhelmed by the decorations.
> 
> *julieheyer* (even though this wasn't her first holiday trip) has said that she is going to take some time away from DLR, and that 5 days -- with all of the crowds and ride breakdowns -- was too much.
> 
> 
> I am pretty sure that *Trish/Phoenixrising*, *Wendy/czmom*, *Janet/mom2rtk* and *Kathy/ksromack* were not thrilled with crowds -- but, was it enough to keep any of you from going to DLR for the holidays again, or would you do another holiday trip without hesitation?
> 
> In other words, is there anyone else here who was kind of disappointed with their trip in general (for whatever reason) and won't consider another holiday visit?  Or did everyone pretty much have a great time overall?




We had a wonderful time and would absolutely go back the same week again! Even though the crowds were heavier than I expected (even JJJ was packed- but Billy Hill was playing), it did not stop us from having a magical trip....obviously, since we are now considering an August trip.  I just need to adjust my expectations.

We fell in love with VGC and DCA. We are DVC owners and I admittedly have now been looking at VGC resale contracts. Absolutely loved the convenience and staying in the Disney bubble.

My dad even had food poisoning and spent one whole day in the hotel room, but that memory is nothing even for him compared to our week. It was a blast! 

Honestly, the only negatives were the crowds, the cold, and POTC being closed so much. But for those 3 negatives, we have a zillion positives! 

Funny though, we rode RSR 5 times and all 5 times were sent through Ramone's body shop! We joke that we have to go back and make it through Luigi's side. 

I think since this was our first time (and we thought our only), we were on a mission to do it all. We utilized EE every day, and were at the front of the pack, but even at DL I felt like lines were long at that hour. Makes no sense to only have 2 areas of the park open.  Anyway, our next trip we will be able to pick and choose more, know what to skip, and tour a little differently. 

All that being said, we will be back!


----------



## egritz

czmom said:


> Not sure if I should ask this here or in a separate thread. But I would love a crowd comparison from someone who has been recently. We were there Dec 1-6 for reference.
> 
> How do the crowds this year compare with summer crowds?
> 
> Are the rides working at a higher capacity in the summer?
> 
> I know one day we waited over an hour to meet the princesses at Fantasy Faire. They only had 1 side open and the CM said they were not expecting these crowds.
> 
> I am curious because my daughter is begging to go back for her birthday (August). We thought it was crowded a couple weeks ago, so should we anticipate just a little higher crowds, or much higher?



We've gone twice in recent years (2010 & 2012) in June, and the crowds this past week were equal or heavier than our June trips.



Sherry E said:


> *egritz* has said that she will most likely not be making another trip to DLR during the holiday season, and that she felt underwhelmed by the decorations.



Sherry we still had a great time (I passed you on Thursday in DL but it was so fast I didn't have a chance to stop and say high! you were with 2 men I think?)   It could be that I'm 11 weeks pregnant, it could be that my parents were bickering a bit, it could be that it is just a stressful time of year, etc. that may have influenced my perceptions, but then the rest of my group agreed (adults at least).  I was actually disappointed in JJJ - we went Thursday morning and saw Santa, then hubby waited for the characters while we took DD on the carrousel, we only got to see Mickey & Woody (who was not in any holiday gear) at JJJ, when we went by again later to check it out again, still just those two.  So our only character pictures in holiday gear were Mickey, Daisy (from DCA PP), and Minnie (from the Plaza Inn breakfast). Which REALLY bummed me out. I too NEVER saw any characters at the front of DL or on main street.

We had great character breakfasts (1st ressies of the day) at both Minnie's at Plaza Inn & Mickey's Surf's up, they were possibly the highlight of our trip. We have pics of DD with 4 of the 5 Santa's - I completely forgot about the one at DCA until it was too late (DD was in the stroller trying, but failing, to nap on our walk out on the final day).

We didn't spend too much time at the parks in the evening, we were all so tired. 

Surprisingly our lowest crowds of the week were Saturday morning at rope drop in DCA. IT WAS DEAD, eerily quiet. I took a picture from Tower of Terror back towards Monster's Inc & there were only cast members in the picture!  By 10 the crowds were there, but it was a great first 2 hours in the park with minimal crowds.  I'm assuming DL was mobbed.  We left just after noon (we had a flight) and the lines to get through security were really long.

We spent Friday the 13th at Knott's. After 2 mishaps causing up over 2 hours delayed (the concierge at the Anabella called a private car service for our transportation, they were late & sent a taxi not private car, then didn't bring a car seat for DD in the 2nd vehicle, then the replacement car wasn't big enough, OY! They comped that leg of the trip) Then at Knott's our tickets wouldn't scan causing another delay. BUT the saving grace was that Knott's was dead for crowds. We walked only almost every kiddie ride with DD, and my dad & DH walked on to several coasters. It was lovely. And there was no wait for the restaurant so my mother got her fried chicken dinner she had been hoping for. Then the private car was late returning BUT they sent a stretch limo.

DH and I have been to DL now 3 times in the past 18 months, our most concentrated # of visits yet. We now think it will be 3 years before our next trip. I have no interest in bringing a baby (I'm due in July) and 3 years from Jan/Feb will put the baby around the same age as our DD is now which is a fun age (2 1/2).  We have discussed that if we ever go in a busy time of year again either saving up to stay on-site to take advantage of daily EE &/or staying for a week and mainly doing the parks in the morning when the crowds are lighter. 

As for the decorations, they just weren't "in my face". I was making an effort to really slow down, enjoy the window displays, etc. I dunno, just wasn't worth the crowds or the stress of traveling during the holidays.  Oh well.  DH & DD are home from the grocery store so I'll stop my book!


----------



## mvf-m11c

czmom said:


> I am curious because my daughter is begging to go back for her birthday (August). We thought it was crowded a couple weeks ago, so should we anticipate just a little higher crowds, or much higher?



In early and mid August can be a little busy during the summer break. When I went on the 2nd weekend of August during the D23 Expo event and went at night to the parks, it was a little busy but not like Christmas break crowds. The parks were not that super busy and the ride wait times are manageable. The rides can  When the SoCal AP are unblocked on the third week of August, the weekdays can be a little busy. It can be a little hot in August.

On my last day during my November trip last month on Monday the 25th, getting into DL that morning was a little crowded where it did took a while to enter DL. That was during Thanksgiving break week.


----------



## Sherry E

*Wendy --*

I'm so glad to hear that you would go back again during that time frame and that it was mostly a good trip!




*egritz --*

Where did you think you saw me on Thursday?  I was never with two men!  I was briefly chatting with Janet, Kathy and Kim on Sunday, 12/8.  I was with Liza/funatdisney, Laurie/DizNee Luver and PHXscuba on Monday, 12/9.  Then I was solo for the rest of the trip.  There were men on my Imagineer tour in DCA, on Thursday morning.  After the tour I spent a bit of time wandering around DCA and then I went to DL to hit POTC, HMH, IASWH, Toontown, Fantasyland, Critter Country, Frontierland, etc.

Well, as I mentioned in a comment from a couple of days ago, for whatever reason it just seems like this holiday trip was not your cup of tea.  It could be partially due to the other things going on that you mentioned (bickering, pregnancy, etc.), but it mainly sounds like you are one who did not get caught up in the holiday magic...and that happens.  Some folks come back madly in love with DLR during the holidays and some don't.  I guess it won't make as much of an impression on some folks, while others of us (such as yours truly!) go back every year and can't get enough!  

I don't know what to tell you about the decorations.  I guess "in your face" is a matter of interpretation or perspective?  I would be willing to bet that many people think there are too many decorations around DLR, and that they are too over-the-top.  There can't be too many decorations for me, and I found them to be everywhere except for Condor Flats and Tomorrowland -- even in places that I haven't shown in photos in previous Theme Weeks because I didn't know they were there, or because they weren't there in past years.  There was so much more added in this year.

I'm not sure when the last time you visited DLR for Halloween Time was, but despite the in-your-face giant Mickey pumpkin in Town Square and the decorations on Main Street, in Frontierland and a little bit in New Orleans Square (for Haunted Mansion Holiday only), there is nothing.  Zilch.  Nothing in DCA.  Nothing at the hotels.  I think that's why it's so interesting to read your observation that the holiday decorations were not in your face and that you were in awe of what you saw for Halloween Time, because the holiday stuff is so much more (to use Janet's word) pervasive than anything during Halloween Time.  Again, I guess it's a matter of perspective.

It could be that the Theme Week Countdown ruined it for you?  Maybe if you had never seen any photos of what can be found at DLR during the season, everything would have made a bigger impression when you saw it in person without any idea of what to expect?

I am so glad you got to 4 out of the 5 Santas, and that you had 2 good character meals!

Did you make it to Critter Country?  Pooh, Tigger, Eeyore and Rabbit were all wearing some sort of holiday garb -- a Santa hat or a scarf or something.

Woody only wears his usual cowboy outfit.  He never wears anything holiday-ish, or he hasn't anytime I've seen him.  The JJJ usually has Santa Goofy and Reindeer Pluto, though, and sometimes Donald, Chip and Dale.  I don't know where they were when you visited.  Mickey's holiday outfit at the JJJ seemed to be different this year than it was last year, and I didn't really like it.


----------



## ksromack

Sherry E said:


> *mrsw94 --*
> 
> As a fellow back problem sufferer, I can empathize with your husband.  It's terrible to be in pain at DLR when so much walking and getting on and off rides is involved.
> The weather is too warm for December -- it's over 80 degrees today!  That's not right!  At least you won't freeze, since we know you don't like cold.I could tell that Steve hurt his back once we got off of the Matterhorn but he didn't want to complain too much....thereafter every time there was a jolt on a ride I would immediately look at him to make sure he was ok.  I can't imagine hobbling around DLR with a bad back.  Hopefully Mrw94 just needs Ibuprofen to reduce swelling!
> 
> 
> Oh, you know, I forgot to ask this very important question!
> 
> I'm still very interested in reading final reviews from everyone -- especially those who experienced their very first DLR holiday trips this year, or those who have not been to DLR for the holidays in quite a while (like *tksbaskets*, after she returns home from this trip!).
> 
> I am pretty sure that *Trish/Phoenixrising*, *Wendy/czmom*, *Janet/mom2rtk* and *Kathy/ksromack* were not thrilled with crowds -- but, was it enough to keep any of you from going to DLR for the holidays again, or would you do another holiday trip without hesitation?
> 
> In other words, is there anyone else here who was kind of disappointed with their trip in general (for whatever reason) and won't consider another holiday visit?  Or did everyone pretty much have a great time overall?


I think the crowds were a little worse than I imagined but since I only have WDW to compare it to, I didn't think it was hugely awful at all.  Sure, there were crowds and we were elbow to elbow at times (especially leaving CP, after fireworks, etc.....) what I was surprised to see was the "bottlenecking" around a few of the rides (namely in Adventureland by Indy and POC).  I would most definitely want to visit during the holiday again, though.  Since we are back in March (I'll be by myself during the daytime until hubby joins me after 4:30pm), I'll be curious to see how the crowds compare.  It'll be the first week of March so I don't expect huge crowds, or maybe I shouldn't assume?    I expect crowds any time I'm in a public place so no way did crowds deter me at all.  We had a great time and did everything we wanted to do and see.  I think it certainly helped that we were actually onsite for 8 full days.  Hubby really liked the beds at HoJos but I would have to find a way to stay onsite again as we got so much done during those EE mornings (and we took advantage of EE 6 of the 8 mornings)!



mom2rtk said:


> Here's what I've told a few people so far. I hated the crowds. I hated the cold. I hated the fastpass times enforcement. I hated that they would only sell me a 5 day ticket. I hated that so many rides were closed. Katie disliked the puny castle........... But we were both absolutely smitten and can't wait to go back. We had initially planned to head east to experience the 7 Dwarf Mine Coaster next year, but that is very much up in the air now.
> 
> I'm not sure if it's because of the more pervasive Christmas decorations, or the fact that it's Walt's home park, or because we were just getting burned out on WDW, but I could definitely see us heading west again.


Smitten is a great word.  We thought the same thing.  I must say I do love Cinderella's Castle so I may be feeling the same at Katie but I really liked the Castle Walkthrough at SB's Castle!  I was able to get Steve on Dumbo at DLR and he has never ridden that ride with me at MK!  Since we're going back to DLR in March we probably will NOT be visiting the CA park next December.  We most likely WILL be visiting WDW in late October to combine MNSSHP and Food & Wine at Epcot.  I loved the California parks but I did miss Epcot.  We are curious about the new 7 Dwarf's ride and very excited to visit Diagon Alley at Universal Studios Orlando......so that pretty much clinched it for us.  Plus, we are probably going to take ds as a college graduation present for him and his girlfriend....then thought maybe we'd just take dd and her boyfriend as well.  So now it's getting to be quite the expensive vacation in 2014  I guess well have to wait and see.



Sherry E said:


> I was also not thrilled that the Storybook Land boats were not running and that the line for TSMM was enormous when I checked it.
> 
> I had to giggle about the "puny castle"!  I would imagine that after being used to the giant castle at WDW, ours would look rather puny!  I looked at the Winter Castle at night, up close, and I could see that the icicle lights were a little more sparse this year than last year.  The strands of lights were either more spread out -- ever so slightly -- or they were more sparse.  And the lights on the turrets were arranged differently, in a different pattern.  All of this combined made the Castle look a wee bit less sparkly than it did in 2012.  I'm sure it looked sparkly enough to most people, but I could see a difference so I wasn't entirely thrilled with that.
> 
> The extra hour offered daily to onsite guests is a big plus so I can see how that would be a big factor in the level of enjoyment and productivity in the parks.  It used to be that Magic Mornings were only on certain days, and only in Disneyland.  It makes a tremendous difference that it opened it up to include California Adventure too, and that the Extra Magic Hour expanded to a daily schedule (for the most part, with a few exceptions here and there).


I'm so glad we were able to ride Storybook Canal AND Casey Junior on our first park day.  They closed them after that Sunday.  Both were such cute rides and since it was our first trip I'm happy to have been able to experience them.  I can't imagine enjoying DCA as much as we did without having benefit of EE.  That's the only way we were able to ride RSR so many times.



mom2rtk said:


> I think part of it might be the effort they put into keeping DLR fresh for all the AP holders who come back often. WDW just doesn't seem to have any concern in that regard at all. I really don't have any interest in doing other things in CA though. Once I get to Disney, I want to stay in that Disney bubble. And of course, it helps that we did big westward driving trips iln 05, 06, 07 and 2010. We've seen a lot already.
> 
> And yes, I will be doing a trip report. I'll be sure to post a link and let you know when I do. I still have to finish up 2012 first though!


hahaha, I still need to do my DEc 2012 TR too.    We do enjoy California as a whole....but we've done Hollywood/Walk of Fame, Venice Beach, Santa Monica Pier, and I've been to San Diego and done fun things there too.  I would like to visit the Ronald Reagan Library, tour Warner Bros, visit the Disney Museum, actually there's a lot we still want to do in CA!  Beaches and Catalina too!



DisneyJamieCA said:


> I know it happens, but it is disappointing (especially ones like Dumbo & PP during EMH!) I also didn't see Storybook running at all during our trip, even though we walked by at all different hours, when it wasn't schedule for any rehab yet. I'm sure it did run and we just missed it, but I wanted to see some of the holiday decor on the ride.
> 
> I 100% agree with Janet that EMH is probably what made the difference for us, especially in the crowd issue.


That's right, you were there before me......Storybook's last day before rehab was Sun, Dec 1.  Now I guess I'm really glad we were able to ride it.



czmom said:


> We had a wonderful time and would absolutely go back the same week again! Even though the crowds were heavier than I expected (even JJJ was packed- but Billy Hill was playing), it did not stop us from having a magical trip....obviously, since we are now considering an August trip.  I just need to adjust my expectations.
> 
> Funny though, we rode RSR 5 times and all 5 times were sent through Ramone's body shop! We joke that we have to go back and make it through Luigi's side.
> 
> I think since this was our first time (and we thought our only), we were on a mission to do it all. We utilized EE every day, and were at the front of the pack



We felt the same way about getting it all done!  And funny, but every time we rode RSR we went through Ramone's body shop.....it wasn't until our very last ride that we went through Luigi's.  And we enjoyed that side better.....





Sherry E said:


> Woody only wears his usual cowboy outfit.  He never wears anything holiday-ish, or he hasn't anytime I've seen him.  The JJJ usually has Santa Goofy and Reindeer Pluto, though, and sometimes Donald, Chip and Dale.  I don't know where they were when you visited.  Mickey's holiday outfit at the JJJ seemed to be different this year than it was last year, and I didn't really like it.



  when we were at JJJ only Santa, Mickey in his holiday garb, and 3 of the bears were out there......


----------



## mrsw94

Quick update. Got some special Pixie Dust. DS5 chickened out on RSR at the last minute and it wast last straw so I was on tears. A lovely cast member let me do an immediate child swap so DD11 got to ride twice in a row without getting out. PLUS she asked my son his favorite rode and he said Jungle Cruise so she gave us a special FP to use on it tomorrow. PLUS another one to use in DCA tonight!  MADE MY NIGHT! 
DH is still on a lot of pain, but was at least able to ride RSR!


----------



## julieheyer

ksromack said:


> I think the crowds were a little worse than I imagined but since I only have WDW to compare it to, I didn't think it was hugely awful at all.  Sure, there were crowds and we were elbow to elbow at times (especially leaving CP, after fireworks, etc.....) what I was surprised to see was the "bottlenecking" around a few of the rides (namely in Adventureland by Indy and POC).  I would most definitely want to visit during the holiday again, though.  Since we are back in March (I'll be by myself during the daytime until hubby joins me after 4:30pm), I'll be curious to see how the crowds compare.  It'll be the first week of March so I don't expect huge crowds, or maybe I shouldn't assume?    I expect crowds any time I'm in a public place so no way did crowds deter me at all.  We had a great time and did everything we wanted to do and see.  I think it certainly helped that we were actually onsite for 8 full days.  Hubby really liked the beds at HoJos but I would have to find a way to stay onsite again as we got so much done during those EE mornings (and we took advantage of EE 6 of the 8 mornings)!
> 
> Smitten is a great word.  We thought the same thing.  I must say I do love Cinderella's Castle so I may be feeling the same at Katie but I really liked the Castle Walkthrough at SB's Castle!  I was able to get Steve on Dumbo at DLR and he has never ridden that ride with me at MK!  Since we're going back to DLR in March we probably will NOT be visiting the CA park next December.  We most likely WILL be visiting WDW in late October to combine MNSSHP and Food & Wine at Epcot.  I loved the California parks but I did miss Epcot.  We are curious about the new 7 Dwarf's ride and very excited to visit Diagon Alley at Universal Studios Orlando......so that pretty much clinched it for us.  Plus, we are probably going to take ds as a college graduation present for him and his girlfriend....then thought maybe we'd just take dd and her boyfriend as well.  So now it's getting to be quite the expensive vacation in 2014  I guess well have to wait and see.
> 
> I'm so glad we were able to ride Storybook Canal AND Casey Junior on our first park day.  They closed them after that Sunday.  Both were such cute rides and since it was our first trip I'm happy to have been able to experience them.  I can't imagine enjoying DCA as much as we did without having benefit of EE.  That's the only way we were able to ride RSR so many times.
> 
> hahaha, I still need to do my DEc 2012 TR too.    We do enjoy California as a whole....but we've done Hollywood/Walk of Fame, Venice Beach, Santa Monica Pier, and I've been to San Diego and done fun things there too.  I would like to visit the Ronald Reagan Library, tour Warner Bros, visit the Disney Museum, actually there's a lot we still want to do in CA!  Beaches and Catalina too!
> 
> That's right, you were there before me......Storybook's last day before rehab was Sun, Dec 1.  Now I guess I'm really glad we were able to ride it.
> 
> We felt the same way about getting it all done!  And funny, but every time we rode RSR we went through Ramone's body shop.....it wasn't until our very last ride that we went through Luigi's.  And we enjoyed that side better.....
> 
> when we were at JJJ only Santa, Mickey in his holiday garb, and 3 of the bears were out there......



And czmom- we too only got Ramon's this time! Lol! Last time we had luigis all the time! Very ironic (rode it about 8-10 times)!

I agree with al those who were talking about expectations and the crowds. I've been pretty spoiled in the past, even the weekend after thanksgiving last year was pretty light, and I SO wish I had the EE!  We got there for rope drop each morng, which was a big help, but EE would have been even better!!

I still love DL, but will be taking some time off for a bit. I will go back though .


----------



## crystal1313

We just got back today. Had an amazing trip! I really paid attention to the details since I had read some people not noticing the Christmas stuff that is usually there.  First time we walked into Disneyland, the dapper dans were in front of the firehouse singing Christmas music,  the band was near the Carnation playing Christmas music and all the Main Street vehicles were out and about all with the Christmas loop playing in the background.  It was magical.  I noticed Christmas music throughout the parks and hotels.  Decorations everywhere. My boys loved seeing all the different Christmas trees everywhere we went.  I go my gingerbread cookie and photo in front of the castle (only two things I really wanted to do on the trip), we rode jingle cruise, saw the parade, saw Santa, got my not so sure DS4 to ride the Matterhorn for the first time (he liked it!), met awesome friends at trader SAMs for drinks (their daughter babysitter for us!), and ate at the BB forthe first time as a family.  It was pretty awesome.  I was wishing we had more time but we got a lot accomplished for only 2 days.  Tried the peppermint bark for the first time.  So yummy! We are even more in the Christmas spirit now!


----------



## egritz

Sherry E said:


> *egritz --*
> 
> Where did you think you saw me on Thursday?  I was never with two men!  I was briefly chatting with Janet, Kathy and Kim on Sunday, 12/8.  I was with Liza/funatdisney, Laurie/DizNee Luver and PHXscuba on Monday, 12/9.  Then I was solo for the rest of the trip.  There were men on my Imagineer tour in DCA, on Thursday morning.  After the tour I spent a bit of time wandering around DCA and then I went to DL to hit POTC, HMH, IASWH, Toontown, Fantasyland, Critter Country, Frontierland, etc.
> 
> Well, as I mentioned in a comment from a couple of days ago, for whatever reason it just seems like this holiday trip was not your cup of tea.  It could be partially due to the other things going on that you mentioned (bickering, pregnancy, etc.), but it mainly sounds like you are one who did not get caught up in the holiday magic...and that happens.  Some folks come back madly in love with DLR during the holidays and some don't.  I guess it won't make as much of an impression on some folks, while others of us (such as yours truly!) go back every year and can't get enough!
> 
> I don't know what to tell you about the decorations.  I guess "in your face" is a matter of interpretation or perspective?  I would be willing to bet that many people think there are too many decorations around DLR, and that they are too over-the-top.  There can't be too many decorations for me, and I found them to be everywhere except for Condor Flats and Tomorrowland -- even in places that I haven't shown in photos in previous Theme Weeks because I didn't know they were there, or because they weren't there in past years.  There was so much more added in this year.
> 
> I'm not sure when the last time you visited DLR for Halloween Time was, but despite the in-your-face giant Mickey pumpkin in Town Square and the decorations on Main Street, in Frontierland and a little bit in New Orleans Square (for Haunted Mansion Holiday only), there is nothing.  Zilch.  Nothing in DCA.  Nothing at the hotels.  I think that's why it's so interesting to read your observation that the holiday decorations were not in your face and that you were in awe of what you saw for Halloween Time, because the holiday stuff is so much more (to use Janet's word) pervasive than anything during Halloween Time.  Again, I guess it's a matter of perspective.
> 
> It could be that the Theme Week Countdown ruined it for you?  Maybe if you had never seen any photos of what can be found at DLR during the season, everything would have made a bigger impression when you saw it in person without any idea of what to expect?
> 
> I am so glad you got to 4 out of the 5 Santas, and that you had 2 good character meals!
> 
> Did you make it to Critter Country?  Pooh, Tigger, Eeyore and Rabbit were all wearing some sort of holiday garb -- a Santa hat or a scarf or something.
> 
> Woody only wears his usual cowboy outfit.  He never wears anything holiday-ish, or he hasn't anytime I've seen him.  The JJJ usually has Santa Goofy and Reindeer Pluto, though, and sometimes Donald, Chip and Dale.  I don't know where they were when you visited.  Mickey's holiday outfit at the JJJ seemed to be different this year than it was last year, and I didn't really like it.



I want to say it was and the end of main street, I think we were headed out & you were walking in towards the left side of the park (Frontierland side), it looked like you were talking with two men but I could have been mistaken. I'm pretty sure it was you and you were wearing either the same or a similar outfit to what was posted earlier with you & 3 other Dis-ers in front of the Main Street Christmas tree (at least the hat I recognized). Perhaps it was when you were on the tour, though I don't recall seeing the guide.

We skipped Critter Country -thinking we saw the characters at the breakfast, I didn't realize/think about them wearing holiday stuff. Darn! I had forgotten For JJJ my Dad asked a cast member & he said Mickey & Woody were the only characters that day (though I take that with a grain of salt...my Dad often gets information wrong & has a habit of not listening correctly).

We last visited at Halloween in 2009 (before that was 2007). I thought the 2009 fireworks were the best I'd ever seen (well, the Dreams ones were pretty spectacular too). 

It is possible that the theme week countdown set my expectations to be really high, though my parents & husband didn't look at all the photos and they had the same impression. Doesn't surprise me about the men, but my mom having similar feelings to me was what I found surprising. 

Anyway we still had a great trip, don't get me wrong. Just wasn't up to the expectations I had. Oh, and one of the steeples on the castle the lights weren't working which was annoying to me.  We did get to see a proposal after the fireworks in front of the castle which was sweet.

I forgot to mention we only saw the GCH carolers once in all the trips in & out of the hotel (we were at the Anabella so GCH was our route into the parks). 
I also wanted to ask - where the heck is the DLH Christmas tree?  Did they not have one big "main" tree or was it just the Goofy's Kitchen tree? I saw the amazing gingerbread house/castle but couldn't find a "main" tree in the lobby. I even asked a Cast Member and she didn't know what I was talking about. Did I just completely miss it??


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

To answer the question about the DLH tree - there isn't one main, big one. There are the two in the lobby, a few in front of the gift shop, one over the by carriage (at the Santa M&G) and then the other two towers have themed ones. There is also the one at Goofy's Kitchen and I saw some smaller ones outside of Steakhouse 55. 

I am interested/surprised to hear about the lack of characters people are reporting. Maybe it's because we went during a busy week (Thanksgiving) or because I'm used to the times they are out, but we saw a ton. Our afternoon (and we always go in the afternoon) at JJJ we saw Minnie, Mickey, Pluto, Goofy, Mrs. Claus, Santa & 4 of the Country Bears. We saw Ariel at the front and while we didn't stop, saw a ton on Main Street as we left and as we rode the train through the Main Street Station. And then of course back in Critter Country as well. We also saw a lot on Buena Vista St. in DCA. 

It is always interesting how everybody looks at things differently - not right or wrong - just different. I have always loved the holiday decor, but after doing the countdown themes, I had so much more to look for and was impressed with how complete the decorations were. Also, my mom brought over the video she took of our trip and in almost every shot, there is some type of music playing, almost all of it Christmas. I'm hoping it was just too subtle for some to hear and not that they turned it off completely. 

I guess the one benefit of the early weeks of Dec becoming so popular is that they will no longer scale back on things (characters, etc)  in the weeks between Thanksgiving  Christmas.


----------



## tksbaskets

Greetings from the Grand Californian!  We arrived yesterday around noon after a wildly expensive taxi ride.  We will be using the Magical Express on the way back.  

The crowds were really pretty crazy yesterday.  As large as any we've seen between Christmas Day and New Years.  We were informed that yesterday was the last weekend day for many annual pass holders so I'm hoping today will not be as nuts.  

We waited almost and hour at the ticket booth to purchase our APs.  Then another half hour in line to pick up my Photopass + card.  'Donald' and 'Grumpy' rode Star Tours (40 min wait) while we were at the PP place.  DH and I rode Buzz Lightyear and I actually beat him!  Not an outstanding score but thanks *Bret* for the pointers!!

We were awed by BVS and CarsLand yesterday.  Especially stunning at night.  Wish I had Bret's skill with the camera at night to capture it.  We had dinner at Flo's and it was pretty good.  We rode TSM (yes, we're one of the crazy families that will wait an hour).  Grumpy got 329 K and Donald 280 K.  I was over 130K but need to practice   We have an outstanding view from our room.  Can see World of Color from our balcony.

We head out for Extra Magic hour at DCA in an hour and hopefully will be on RSR shortly after. Our plan is to snag fast passess, then ride, then skeedaddle over to Toy Story for the remainder of EMH.

I'll do better taking pictures today. We had to get up at 2 am California time to make our flight so we all slept like logs last night and are raring to go!


----------



## Sherry E

*My card reader from Amazon is on the way -- let's pray that it does the trick and can get my photos from the card to the PC or another device!  I am itching to post holiday pictures while it is still the holiday season and I can't!  Booooooooo!

I should also point out that there have been a slew of new, delightfully predictable, sugary holiday movies with C-List actors debuting this year -- not just on Hallmark but on Lifetime, ABC Family, ION and smaller channels I've never even heard of before -- and I cannot keep up with them!  (Haylie Duff, Cameron Mathison and Alicia Witt seem to be starring in many of them!)  There have been so many, and I haven't had time to see all of them.  I've only been able to watch some.  Also, the DVR is running out of room so I can't record the ones I haven't seen.  I feel like I am going to miss out on all of these holiday gems because the season will end and they won't air again until next year.

On top of that, the Travel Channel and TLC have aired a few new Christmas specials, including Jingle Brawls and Xtreme Xmas, and I haven't had time to watch those either (though I did record them).*

​



crystal1313 said:


> We just got back today. Had an amazing trip! I really paid attention to the details since I had read some people not noticing the Christmas stuff that is usually there.  First time we walked into Disneyland, the dapper dans were in front of the firehouse singing Christmas music,  the band was near the Carnation playing Christmas music and all the Main Street vehicles were out and about all with the Christmas loop playing in the background.  It was magical.  I noticed Christmas music throughout the parks and hotels.  Decorations everywhere. My boys loved seeing all the different Christmas trees everywhere we went.  I go my gingerbread cookie and photo in front of the castle (only two things I really wanted to do on the trip), we rode jingle cruise, saw the parade, saw Santa, got my not so sure DS4 to ride the Matterhorn for the first time (he liked it!), met awesome friends at trader SAMs for drinks (their daughter babysitter for us!), and ate at the BB forthe first time as a family.  It was pretty awesome.  I was wishing we had more time but we got a lot accomplished for only 2 days.  Tried the peppermint bark for the first time.  So yummy! We are even more in the Christmas spirit now!



*crystal1313 --*

Thank you for checking in!  I'm so, so glad to hear that your trip was a great one. 

I totally agree -- to me, despite having the worst timing and missing the characters in winter sweaters on Main Street, and despite constantly missing carolers at the hotels and in DL, and despite noticing a couple of changes in decorations here and there (like the slightly less sparkly Winter Castle), it was magical to me.  Honestly, I could have stayed an extra week on top of the time I already had and I probably would not have seen or done everything I wanted to see and do.

I felt totally immersed in holiday goodness everywhere I went!  You mentioned the music -- yes!  That is another important point to remember.  Not only was I encountering trees and decor everywhere -- some of which I did not expect to find -- but there was themed holiday music everywhere.  In Critter Country I enjoyed a twangy version of _Auld Lang Syne_.  At Tangaroa Terrace there was holiday music with a Polynesian twist.  There was jazz-inspired music popping up in NOS here and there.  There was holiday music at the GCH (and Santa was singing and gesturing along to it at one point when no one was there to see him).  Even Club 33 was playing wonderful holiday music.  And there was so much more.  The music plays a big role in enveloping me in the holiday bubble that I want to be in.




egritz said:


> I want to say it was and the end of main street, I think we were headed out & you were walking in towards the left side of the park (Frontierland side), it looked like you were talking with two men but I could have been mistaken. I'm pretty sure it was you and you were wearing either the same or a similar outfit to what was posted earlier with you & 3 other Dis-ers in front of the Main Street Christmas tree (at least the hat I recognized). Perhaps it was when you were on the tour, though I don't recall seeing the guide.
> 
> We skipped Critter Country -thinking we saw the characters at the breakfast, I didn't realize/think about them wearing holiday stuff. Darn! I had forgotten For JJJ my Dad asked a cast member & he said Mickey & Woody were the only characters that day (though I take that with a grain of salt...my Dad often gets information wrong & has a habit of not listening correctly).
> 
> We last visited at Halloween in 2009 (before that was 2007). I thought the 2009 fireworks were the best I'd ever seen (well, the Dreams ones were pretty spectacular too).
> 
> It is possible that the theme week countdown set my expectations to be really high, though my parents & husband didn't look at all the photos and they had the same impression. Doesn't surprise me about the men, but my mom having similar feelings to me was what I found surprising.
> 
> Anyway we still had a great trip, don't get me wrong. Just wasn't up to the expectations I had. Oh, and one of the steeples on the castle the lights weren't working which was annoying to me.  We did get to see a proposal after the fireworks in front of the castle which was sweet.
> 
> I forgot to mention we only saw the GCH carolers once in all the trips in & out of the hotel (we were at the Anabella so GCH was our route into the parks).
> I also wanted to ask - where the heck is the DLH Christmas tree?  Did they not have one big "main" tree or was it just the Goofy's Kitchen tree? I saw the amazing gingerbread house/castle but couldn't find a "main" tree in the lobby. I even asked a Cast Member and she didn't know what I was talking about. Did I just completely miss it??



*egritz --*

The photo that *kmedina/Kim* posted earlier (of the 4 of us DIS'ers) was taken in front of the Buena Vista Street tree.

On Thursday I was wearing a totally different shirt, had my hair in a ponytail and was not wearing a jacket or scarf (because it was too warm outside).  My Imagineer tour only took place in DCA, so if you saw me with two men in Disneyland, you didn't see me.  There was no guide for the tour like a typical guide you'd see.  The Imagineer led the tour, and he was dressed like regular folks (no plaid, in other words).  Also, a time would be good -- when is it that you thought you saw me?  I didn't get over to DL until later in the afternoon.  I don't _think_ you saw me.  

Critter Country has the teeny decorations on the houses near the exit of the Pooh ride, as well as the Pooh photo spot (there have been photos of people with the characters at the Pooh spot -- wearing Santa hats or scarves -- in this thread in the past, so you may have missed those).  Pooh Corner has the tree with the honey-covered ornaments and beehive topper.

As *Jamie* explained, there are trees in each of the DLH towers -- actually two "main" trees in each tower, but they are decorated exactly the same.  The trees in the Adventure tower have an adventure theme.  The Frontier tower trees have a frontier theme.  The two trees in the Fantasy tower really are not themed -- they are just basic silver/white trees with blue and pink ornaments.  There are also trees outside of the Fantasia Shop and in all of the restaurants.  The trees are not towering like the GCH and PPH trees are (though the PPH tree looked shorter this year due to all of the 'stuff' at the base of it) because the DLH doesn't have high ceilings in the areas where they put their trees.  

As I've mentioned, the Tangaroa Terrace tree is one of my favorites this year, as it is covered in exotic flowers (probably fake ones, but still pretty!) and candles that smell like cocoa butter!  I think the candles were supposed to smell like coconut, but to me they smelled more like cocoa butter.

I suspect you probably missed seeing quite a few things and, obviously, the things that you actually saw (most of which have been featured in the Theme Week Countdown) just didn't impress you (or anyone in your group) that much.

Not only do I adore the holidays, which we all know (and I say that as I have the Hallmark Countdown to Christmas running in the background!), I'm also a very detailed person to begin with, which everyone can see.  I explain in detail.  I write in detail.  I notice the details of certain decorations (which is why I could tell that the Castle was not quite as sparkly this year as it was last year, when other folks might not notice that).  I noticed that Roger Rabbit was turned/positioned a different way in the wreath above Car Toon Spin than he had been in the past.  That's just how my brain and my eyes work.  So, when I take photos of things around DLR (for the Theme Week Countdown or for TRs or whatever), I automatically hone in on certain details that delight me, such as window displays, ornaments, the different themes of the Christmas trees, the different colors and themes of the Mardi Gras masks around NOS, etc. 

But just because I get photos of window displays, wreaths, trees or ornaments that I like and share them in this thread and in the Countdown doesn't necessarily mean that you -- or anyone else -- will get to DLR, look at a window display or an ornament and instantly be caught up in the holiday magic!  I think that people enjoy different things about the holiday season at DLR, and whatever you needed to see/do to enjoy it didn't really 'click' as we would have hoped for you.  

So, at least you tried a holiday trip.  You know that it wasn't worth it for you and your family.  You will plan your DLR trips for other time frames!




DisneyJamieCA said:


> To answer the question about the DLH tree - there isn't one main, big one. There are the two in the lobby, a few in front of the gift shop, one over the by carriage (at the Santa M&G) and then the other two towers have themed ones. There is also the one at Goofy's Kitchen and I saw some smaller ones outside of Steakhouse 55.
> 
> I am interested/surprised to hear about the lack of characters people are reporting. Maybe it's because we went during a busy week (Thanksgiving) or because I'm used to the times they are out, but we saw a ton. Our afternoon (and we always go in the afternoon) at JJJ we saw Minnie, Mickey, Pluto, Goofy, Mrs. Claus, Santa & 4 of the Country Bears. We saw Ariel at the front and while we didn't stop, saw a ton on Main Street as we left and as we rode the train through the Main Street Station. And then of course back in Critter Country as well. We also saw a lot on Buena Vista St. in DCA.
> 
> It is always interesting how everybody looks at things differently - not right or wrong - just different. I have always loved the holiday decor, but after doing the countdown themes, I had so much more to look for and was impressed with how complete the decorations were. Also, my mom brought over the video she took of our trip and in almost every shot, there is some type of music playing, almost all of it Christmas. I'm hoping it was just too subtle for some to hear and not that they turned it off completely.
> 
> I guess the one benefit of the early weeks of Dec becoming so popular is that they will no longer scale back on things (characters, etc)  in the weeks between Thanksgiving  Christmas.



*Jamie --*

You're very correct.  It's interesting to see how everyone can have the same experience -- that being simply going to DLR during the holiday season -- and yet have a totally different experience!  It's interesting to read about what people managed to catch/see and what people missed.

I knew that the sweater-clad characters had to be out in Town Square and that I was just missing them.  On previous trips, though, I've seen them in abundance.  Likewise with the carolers at the hotels -- in the past I've seen them repeatedly and this time I didn't catch them once.  I knew it was just bad timing on my part.  But I constantly saw GCH Santa and PPH Santa.

I, too, saw characters on BVS -- Goofy in his green suit and Pluto wearing his holiday stocking/sock, I think.  

And anyone who saw the Country Bears at the JJJ got a treat -- because they don't come out to greet guests year-round, as far as I know.  They are a bit more rare.  In 2014, who knows what will be happening at the JJJ?  There won't be a Billy Hill show anymore, so I'm not sure how that area will be utilized for the holidays -- will it be the same but just without Billy Hill, or will it have all new entertainment, games, etc.?

I think the Theme Week Countdowns -- as I intend them to be -- work well in showcasing those often-overlooked gems of the holiday season, and for some that is great because they can head to DLR with a focus on the details and see how much they've been missing in the past.  For others, the Countdowns may diminish some of the amazement of seeing everything in person for the first time.

Either way, I will still be doing the Countdowns in future years so everyone can peek in on them at his or her own risk!  (_Although, perhaps in the interest of not wanting to contribute to crowds I should start talking about how awful the holiday season at DLR is, and that it's not worth the money/time to experience it!_  )





tksbaskets said:


> Greetings from the Grand Californian!  We arrived yesterday around noon after a wildly expensive taxi ride.  We will be using the Magical Express on the way back.
> 
> The crowds were really pretty crazy yesterday.  As large as any we've seen between Christmas Day and New Years.  We were informed that yesterday was the last weekend day for many annual pass holders so I'm hoping today will not be as nuts.
> 
> We waited almost and hour at the ticket booth to purchase our APs.  Then another half hour in line to pick up my Photopass + card.  'Donald' and 'Grumpy' rode Star Tours (40 min wait) while we were at the PP place.  DH and I rode Buzz Lightyear and I actually beat him!  Not an outstanding score but thanks *Bret* for the pointers!!
> 
> We were awed by BVS and CarsLand yesterday.  Especially stunning at night.  Wish I had Bret's skill with the camera at night to capture it.  We had dinner at Flo's and it was pretty good.  We rode TSM (yes, we're one of the crazy families that will wait an hour).  Grumpy got 329 K and Donald 280 K.  I was over 130K but need to practice   We have an outstanding view from our room.  Can see World of Color from our balcony.
> 
> We head out for Extra Magic hour at DCA in an hour and hopefully will be on RSR shortly after. Our plan is to snag fast passess, then ride, then skeedaddle over to Toy Story for the remainder of EMH.
> 
> I'll do better taking pictures today. We had to get up at 2 am California time to make our flight so we all slept like logs last night and are raring to go!



*TK --*

Yay!  You made it!  Have an awesome, wonderful trip.  I'm so glad you finally got to see BVS and Cars Land in person, especially at this time of year!  Please give us a full report when you get back.


----------



## mvf-m11c

tksbaskets said:


> Greetings from the Grand Californian!  We arrived yesterday around noon after a wildly expensive taxi ride.  We will be using the Magical Express on the way back.
> 
> The crowds were really pretty crazy yesterday.  As large as any we've seen between Christmas Day and New Years.  We were informed that yesterday was the last weekend day for many annual pass holders so I'm hoping today will not be as nuts.
> 
> We waited almost and hour at the ticket booth to purchase our APs.  Then another half hour in line to pick up my Photopass + card.  'Donald' and 'Grumpy' rode Star Tours (40 min wait) while we were at the PP place.  DH and I rode Buzz Lightyear and I actually beat him!  Not an outstanding score but thanks *Bret* for the pointers!!
> 
> We were awed by BVS and CarsLand yesterday.  Especially stunning at night.  Wish I had Bret's skill with the camera at night to capture it.  We had dinner at Flo's and it was pretty good.  We rode TSM (yes, we're one of the crazy families that will wait an hour).  Grumpy got 329 K and Donald 280 K.  I was over 130K but need to practice   We have an outstanding view from our room.  Can see World of Color from our balcony.
> 
> We head out for Extra Magic hour at DCA in an hour and hopefully will be on RSR shortly after. Our plan is to snag fast passess, then ride, then skeedaddle over to Toy Story for the remainder of EMH.
> 
> I'll do better taking pictures today. We had to get up at 2 am California time to make our flight so we all slept like logs last night and are raring to go!



Nice to hear that you and your family got there safely. 

Very interesting to hear that the crowds were crazy yesterday. That was a long time to get your AP's at the ticket booths. Glad that you were able to go on BLAB and beat your DH. I'm glad the tips helped you really well. 

That is great news to hear that you were able to see BVS and CL with the full  Holiday decorations. Your pictures will be great even at night. I knew that you were going to ride TSMM when you got there on the first day since you all enjoy going on that ride. Those are very high scores on TSMM. Grumpy and Donald got very high scores and you also got a high score as well. Nice to hear that you have a great view from your and see WoC at night. I can't wait to see your pictures during your trip.

Have a great day at the parks and enjoy yourselves.


----------



## slg

Leaving tomorrow!  Worried about the crowds...we are staying at the Desert Inn and the temps go quite high to quite low while we are there.  Just so we don't have to carry all of our clothes all day, we were thinking we would go back to the hotel and change if we got cold in the evenings.  Now I'm worried that we won't get back in because the park will be at the max.

Can someone reassure me?  We are there Dec. 17-22 but we are taking Saturday off because I hate Saturdays in the parks...too busy!


----------



## Sherry E

slg said:


> Leaving tomorrow!  Worried about the crowds...we are staying at the Desert Inn and the temps go quite high to quite low while we are there.  Just so we don't have to carry all of our clothes all day, we were thinking we would go back to the hotel and change if we got cold in the evenings.  Now I'm worried that we won't get back in because the park will be at the max.
> 
> Can someone reassure me?  We are there Dec. 17-22 but we are taking Saturday off because I hate Saturdays in the parks...too busy!



*slg --*

Well, I think it will definitely be crowded because your trip is within the week and days leading up to Christmas.  There is no getting around that.  I don't know if I would worry about capacity crowds the entire time, though.  Those are more likely to occur between Christmas and New Year's and not before Christmas.

Even if, for some reason, DL hit capacity crowds on one day during your trip it probably would not happen every day during your trip, and even if it happened you'd be able to get in the park eventually, later that day.  

I wouldn't worry.  Just go in with the expectation that it will be really crowded.  If you prepare for the crowds, then if they turn out to be more manageable than you expected it will be a relief!

I find that crowds congregate in different areas, so certain spots might be a madhouse while other areas are relatively calm and not crowded, and then they switch around.  Areas like Adventureland and NOS will always be crowded, I think.

You could always get a locker in Disneyland to store your coats and warm clothes, just in case you're worried about not being able to get back into the park after a hotel break.  I don't think it would be necessary, but it's a good back-up plan if you are concerned.

Have a great trip, and please come back to this thread to let us know how it went!


----------



## rentayenta

Sherry, I'm seeing rain for Thursday, our DCA day......do you know what will be closed? 


Sounds like you had a wonderful trip.


----------



## Pinup Mommy

slg said:


> Leaving tomorrow!  Worried about the crowds...we are staying at the Desert Inn and the temps go quite high to quite low while we are there.  Just so we don't have to carry all of our clothes all day, we were thinking we would go back to the hotel and change if we got cold in the evenings.  Now I'm worried that we won't get back in because the park will be at the max.
> 
> Can someone reassure me?  We are there Dec. 17-22 but we are taking Saturday off because I hate Saturdays in the parks...too busy!



Maybe you can rent a locker so there is no worry about leaving the resort to change clothing. 

Thursday it is forecasted to rain and that usually keeps a lot of people away, Friday is a black out day for SoCal APs so that will keep a lot of locals out and Saturday only Premium AP's are open so I think that will help too. 

Ysell


----------



## rentayenta

Pinup Mommy said:


> Maybe you can rent a locker so there is no worry about leaving the resort to change clothing.
> 
> Thursday it is forecasted to rain and that usually keeps a lot of people away, Friday is a black out day for SoCal APs so that will keep a lot of locals out and Saturday only Premium AP's are open so I think that will help too.
> 
> Ysell





Sweet, thank you! I was hoping Friday was a block out day.


----------



## czmom

*egritz* and *Bret*- thanks for chiming in on August/summer crowds. It is encouraging to hear your reports. I was afraid of a "if you thought your week was bad, that was nothing compared to summer!"


----------



## briggscreek

We were in the parks last week Monday through Thursday and had a great time for the most part. It was more crowded than in years past, but I expected it to be so it wasn't a big deal. We never waited more than 20 minutes for anything all week. There did seem to be a lot of ride breakdowns though and we were walked off of Space Mountain during EE, it took forever for them to come and get us off of the ride!

My 7 year old daughter and I absolutely love Haunted Mansion Holiday, I think we rode it eight times. It's the one thing we miss the most when visiting outside of the holidays.  We also finally watched It's Tough to be a Bug and it was so much fun, can't believe we never did it before! 

We did have one bad experience. We watched Frozen in Downtown Disney when we arrived on Sunday night and just loved it. My daughter isn't crazy about princesses, but she said it was the best Disney movie and Elsa was her very favorite princess. For the first time ever, she asked to go to a meet and greet to see Elsa. So we arrived at 10:30 for an 11:00 opening and verified that Elsa would be there with the cm. We were about the 15th family in line. The princesses arrived about 20 minutes late, and we waited and waited. Finally, it was a bit after noon and it was almost our turn when they announced that they were taking a break and only Anna would be coming back. We left after 2 hours, she was bummed out, and I'm still kind of irritated about the whole thing. They really need to come up with a better way to manage the meet and greet. I have no problem with them taking breaks, but I can't figure out why they wouldn't have them both there all the time, especially since Elsa is obviously the most popular. I do know our DD will never ask to meet a princess again. Ok, done with my rant!

I also got a touch of food poisoning on Tuesday night and I'm sure it was from the Rainforest Cafe. I stayed at the hotel for half of Wed, and didn't eat anything besides crackers for the rest of the trip. Oh well, saved some money on food LOL. We were planning on watching World of Color on Wed too, but I didn't feel good enough. Guess we'll do it next time!


----------



## tksbaskets

Just a quick update.  Extra magic hour at DCA today.  Rode RSR (tip:  the FP machine doesn't begin till the official park opening so don't waste your time going there first...ask me how I know)

Rode RSR first thing then went over the PPier to ride Toy Story - we walked on 4 times in a row!!  Grumpy scored 362K, Donald 306K and DH topped 200K.  I got up to 180K....I think Grumpy was stealing my high point targets.  That's my story and I'm sticking to it!    Our arms were about to fall off at that point. 

The crowds were *very* manageable today.  TOT wait was less than 20 minutes until the afternoon.  California Screaming was a very short wait until the afternoon too.  The size of DCA helps and this was the least crowded we've ever seen it.  Hoping for the same luck tomorrow at DL with Magic Morning.  The longest wait of the day was at Pacific Warf Cafe waiting for my bread bowl and soup.  Here's another tip - there's an express line if you just want the clam chowder in a bread bowl and a drink (that I discover after waiting in the regular line)

Really are loving BVS and Carsland!  Getting ready to watch WOC from our balcony in 45 minutes.


----------



## rentayenta

tksbaskets said:


> Just a quick update.  Extra magic hour at DCA today.  Rode RSR (tip:  the FP machine doesn't begin till the official park opening so don't waste your time going there first...ask me how I know)
> 
> Rode RSR first thing then went over the PPier to ride Toy Story - we walked on 4 times in a row!!  Grumpy scored 362K, Donald 306K and DH topped 200K.  I got up to 180K....I think Grumpy was stealing my high point targets.  That's my story and I'm sticking to it!    Our arms were about to fall off at that point.
> 
> The crowds were *very* manageable today.  TOT wait was less than 20 minutes until the afternoon.  California Screaming was a very short wait until the afternoon too.  The size of DCA helps and this was the least crowded we've ever seen it.  Hoping for the same luck tomorrow at DL with Magic Morning.  The longest wait of the day was at Pacific Warf Cafe waiting for my bread bowl and soup.  Here's another tip - there's an express line if you just want the clam chowder in a bread bowl and a drink (that I discover after waiting in the regular line)
> 
> Really are loving BVS and Carsland!  Getting ready to watch WOC from our balcony in 45 minutes.





Four times on TSMM?  Thats good news. I'm hoping the rest of the week stays uncrowded. 

Can't. Wait to get my Mickey sourdough loaf.


----------



## Sherry E

rentayenta said:


> Four times on TSMM?  Thats good news. I'm hoping the rest of the week stays uncrowded.
> 
> Can't. Wait to get my Mickey sourdough loaf.



*Jenny --*

There's also a snowman loaf, a candy cane loaf and a Christmas tree loaf -- all of which I would happily show you photos of...if I could get my photos to download from my camera.  By the time I get them downloaded (once the card reader gets here) you will have already taken your trip!

​

*TK* and *briggscreek --*

Thank you so much for the reports!  

*briggscreek* -- I think I was of the same mindset that you were.  It was more crowded last week than in years past, but I was kind of expecting it so it didn't really bother me too much (except for on Candlelight night).

I'm so sorry to hear about the Elsa fiasco and the food poisoning.  I agree that there should be a better way to handle the character meet & greet spots and when they take their breaks.



*TK --* I have a hunch that what is happening this year is that the concentration of crowds shifted more to the first half of December, and the second half of December (like now) will end up being less crowded than expected!  All of the people who piled into the first half of December were trying to avoid the crowds in the second half of the month, thus leaving the second half of the month less crowded!

This, of course, does not mean that it won't be a packed house between Christmas and New Year's -- I think that will never change just because of the sheer volume of people who are out of work and school.  But I would not be surprised if, between now and Christmas, the crowds are a wee bit lighter than they ordinarily would be at this time of year.


----------



## rentayenta

Sherry E said:


> *Jenny --*
> 
> There's also a snowman loaf, a candy cane loaf and a Christmas tree loaf -- all of which I would happily show you photos of...if I could get my photos to download from my camera.  By the time I get them downloaded (once the card reader gets here) you will have already taken your trip!
> 
> ​




 True friend, we'll be in DCA this Thursday and Disneyland this Friday. The sourdough loaves are one of the best treats and deals in the parks. Nothing like ripping off a piece of a warm sourdough Mickey head.  I think we got the candy cane loaf before too.


----------



## Sherry E

rentayenta said:


> True friend, we'll be in DCA this Thursday and Disneyland this Friday. The sourdough loaves are one of the best treats and deals in the parks. Nothing like ripping off a piece of a warm sourdough Mickey head.  I think we got the candy cane loaf before too.



*Jenny --*

The candy cane loaf seemed to go quickly, before the tree loaf and the snowman.  I rather liked the tree loaf because of the way it was made -- it seemed as if it was put together with sort of circular dough knobs, like balls of bread!  I guess they were supposed to be ornaments?  In any case, it looked like it would be easy to rip it apart, knob by knob, for snackin'!

I liked the snowman loaf because, to be honest, the expression on the snowman's face looked a wee bit grumpy or evil or something.  He didn't look like 'Happy Frosty.'  He looked like 'I've Had Enough of You Frosty'!


----------



## aidensmom31

I am down to days....not months or weeks but days!!!!!!   And so much to do but that will make these next few days pass by quickly.


----------



## Sherry E

aidensmom31 said:


> I am down to days....not months or weeks but days!!!!!!   And so much to do but that will make these next few days pass by quickly.



*aidensmom31 -*

I suspect that even if you didn't have so much to do, these last few days would pass quickly -- because you're so close to the trip!  You will have an amazing holiday stay!


----------



## ddwlms

briggscreek said:


> There did seem to be a lot of ride breakdowns though and we were walked off of Space Mountain during EE, it took forever for them to come and get us off of the ride!



Was it Thursday morning that you got walked off?  Part of our group was walked off then, from the top of the first rise.


----------



## Sherry E

ddwlms said:


> Was it Thursday morning that you got walked off?  Part of our group was walked off then, from the top of the first rise.



*DebraDi --*

Were you at DLR on Thursday?  I was there, though that was my last day.  How long did you stay last week?  I was there from 12/8 - 12/12, so 5 full days.  It's too bad we never got to meet up -- I know you told me to look for you, but I blanked out on what your actual dates were.  How was your trip?


----------



## briggscreek

ddwlms said:


> Was it Thursday morning that you got walked off?  Part of our group was walked off then, from the top of the first rise.



Yes! We were at the bottom and were the last ones that they came for. At least we got a fastpass for when it came back up!


----------



## ddwlms

Sherry E said:


> *DebraDi --*
> 
> Were you at DLR on Thursday?  I was there, though that was my last day.  How long did you stay last week?  I was there from 12/8 - 12/12, so 5 full days.  It's too bad we never got to meet up -- I know you told me to look for you, but I blanked out on what your actual dates were.  How was your trip?



Sherry, I'm almost afraid to ask, but were you snapping photos at the ice rink on Tuesday around 3:00?

We were there Sunday - Friday.  

Our trip was awesome.  Sadly, my granddaughter got sick right before they were supposed to leave, and so my daughters family didn't come.  -they had driven to Sac, stayed in a hotel the night before an early flight, and she ended up keeping them up all night because of a stomach bug.  (ya, I cried.)  But we still had a wonderful time.  Our group ranged from 12-14 people, depending on the day.  As I know that amount of people can be difficult, I was very thankful that we seemed so cohesive all week.

Briggs, our group got a fast pass as well, for the 6 who were on the ride.  One of our people is obnoxious  enough to ask, and they let all 12 of us on the ride later.  (I wouldn't have the nerve, but I did appreciate the freebie)


----------



## Sherry E

ddwlms said:


> Sherry, I'm almost afraid to ask, but were you snapping photos at the ice rink on Tuesday around 3:00?
> 
> We were there Sunday - Friday.
> 
> Our trip was awesome.  Sadly, my granddaughter got sick right before they were supposed to leave, and so my daughters family didn't come.  -they had driven to Sac, stayed in a hotel the night before an early flight, and she ended up keeping them up all night because of a stomach bug.  (ya, I cried.)  But we still had a wonderful time.  Our group ranged from 12-14 people, depending on the day.  As I know that amount of people can be difficult, I was very thankful that we seemed so cohesive all week.



*DebraDi --*

Oh wow -- so we were there at exactly the same time (except that I left one day earlier, sadly)!

Let's see... Even though my trip was just last week, it already feels like it was 3 weeks ago and things are beginning to become a blur! 

I was definitely taking photos at the ice rink at some point (and I was talking to one of the guys who was on the ice), but I'm trying to recall when.  I know it was not Sunday, and it was not Monday.  I did the Carthay Circle tour on Wednesday morning so I don't _think_ I went to Downtown Disney until later that evening (to hit Earl of Sandwich for dinner).  Thursday was my Imagineer tour and I spent a lot of time in DCA and DL that day, so I didn't do DTD at all.

So...I am thinking that my ice rink pictures (and DTD tree pictures) were, indeed, on Tuesday!  Although...I can't recall what time of day.  I think that Tuesday was the day I spent a lot of time wandering around the Disneyland Hotel and combing through World of Disney.

Let me guess -- were you standing two feet away from me at the ice rink and never said anything?

I will double check the photos (on the camera, since I can't download them to my PC yet) to be sure of the time frame/date of my ice rink photo session, but I think you must have seen me!



In any case, I'm so glad to read that your trip was good for the most part, minus your granddaughter's illness.  I hope she has fully recovered by now, but how sad that she had to miss such a wonderful holiday trip.  It sounds like you had a big group of people with you for most of the trip -- I've experienced that before, and it can be extremely fun as well as extremely maddening and frustrating!


----------



## rentayenta

Sherry E said:


> *Jenny --*
> 
> The candy cane loaf seemed to go quickly, before the tree loaf and the snowman.  I rather liked the tree loaf because of the way it was made -- it seemed as if it was put together with sort of circular dough knobs, like balls of bread!  I guess they were supposed to be ornaments?  In any case, it looked like it would be easy to rip it apart, knob by knob, for snackin'!
> 
> I liked the snowman loaf because, to be honest, the expression on the snowman's face looked a wee bit grumpy or evil or something.  He didn't look like 'Happy Frosty.'  He looked like 'I've Had Enough of You Frosty'!





 That hilarious. I like whatever has the most crust/outside. I love a good crunch on my crust. I think we'll go for the tree this time. Poor Frosty.


----------



## ddwlms

Sherry E said:


> Let me guess -- were you standing two feet away from me at the ice rink and never said anything?
> 
> I will double check the photos (on the camera, since I can't download them to my PC yet) to be sure of the time frame/date of my ice rink photo session, but I think you must have seen me!



OK, let me throw out my pathetic excuse for myself :  Up until about age 30, I suffered from an extreme case of introversion (is that a word?)  I was painfully shy, but somewhere around there, I decided to work really hard at overcoming that.  Im almost successful in that most people that I know now actually have a hard time believing that I have ever NOT been outgoing.  (I just checked in with my office neighbor / friend, and she says she would label me an extrovert, but slightly guarded.- what ever that means.)  However, try as I might, sometimes the old me wins. 

I super wanted to meet you, the guru of everything that is good and perfect in my life (ok, maybe there's a little hyperbole there, , Disneyland is way up there, but not above God, hubby, kids, grandkids, sisters) So, I see you, -at least I think its you, and I couldnt get the nerve to walk up to a complete stranger and introduce myself, because I wasnt completely sure it was you.  Im such a baby sometimes.      We had just seen Frozen in DDD, (have you seen it yet?) and were waiting for the rink to open.  It was our one day not in the parks.  (well, actually, DH and I and our two little kids did sneak into DL later that evening as we have annual passes.  Most of our group had 5 day PHs.)  

There were not too many people around, so if your pics include anyone on the same side of the rink as you, they will probably include some of us.  provided the you-taking-pictures was actually you.  

By the time we got home DGD was fine, fully recovered, just suffering the effects of being completely catered too for the previous few days.  (they are usually a little on the bratty side for a day or two as they adjust to the fact that the world doesnt actually revolve around them.)

What is the Imagineer tour?  Maybe you explained it earlier and I missed it. 

Ive finally learned with large groups to say I am a control freak until about 1:00ish.  It will not hurt my feelings in the least if you want to ditch me.  Sometimes I wish people would ditch me, (some alone time) but I am considered the Disney guru in my circle of friends, so they usually never do.  --My big kids know as much (or more) than me, so sometimes we have a little power struggle, but we didnt even have that this time.  (maybe because only one of the two were there )


----------



## figment_jii

Hi All - I just got back from DLR and it was a lot of fun.  This was later into the Holiday season than I've gone in the past, so there were some differences, but overall it was still a lot of fun!

*Sherry* - it was great to finally meet you!  Now I have a face to put to a name!  

Now, like everyone else, I've got to download and process my photos!  

*ddwlms* - last week there was a Limited Time Magic event at DCA.  It was called "Walk with an Imagineer".  Basically, a limited number of guests (technically, 25 guests per day (M-F)) were able to "win" an one hour walk with an Imagineer.  The Imgaineer told guests about the back stories, designs, etc. on Buena Vista Street in DCA.  The tour ended with a peak inside Club 1901 (DCA's version of Club 33).  It was very informative and a lot of fun.
http://disboards.com/showthread.php?t=3206904&page=2
http://disneyparks.disney.go.com/blog/2013/12/walking-tour-with-an-imagineer/


----------



## lucysmom

We are off in fifteen minutes. How could I have planned this trip without this thread?!! I have loved reading everyone's posts. May time officially slow down right now so my six days crawl by. Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## Sherry E

ddwlms said:


> OK, let me throw out my pathetic excuse for myself :  Up until about age 30, I suffered from an extreme case of introversion (is that a word?)  I was painfully shy, but somewhere around there, I decided to work really hard at overcoming that.  I’m almost successful in that most people that I know now actually have a hard time believing that I have ever NOT been outgoing.  (I just checked in with my office neighbor / friend, and she says she would label me an extrovert, but slightly guarded.- what ever that means.)  However, try as I might, sometimes the old me wins.
> 
> I super wanted to meet you, the guru of everything that is good and perfect in my life (ok, maybe there's a little hyperbole there, , Disneyland is way up there, but not above God, hubby, kids, grandkids, sisters……) So, I see you, -at least I think it’s you, and I couldn’t get the nerve to walk up to a complete stranger and introduce myself, because I wasn’t completely sure it was you.  I’m such a baby sometimes.      We had just seen Frozen in DDD, (have you seen it yet?) and were waiting for the rink to open.  It was our one day not in the parks.  (well, actually, DH and I and our two little kids did sneak into DL later that evening as we have annual passes.  Most of our group had 5 day PHs.)
> 
> There were not too many people around, so if your pics include anyone on the same side of the rink as you, they will probably include some of us.  –provided the you-taking-pictures was actually you.
> 
> By the time we got home DGD was fine, fully recovered, just suffering the effects of being completely catered too for the previous few days.  (they are usually a little on the bratty side for a day or two as they adjust to the fact that the world doesn’t actually revolve around them.)
> 
> What is the Imagineer tour?  Maybe you explained it earlier and I missed it.
> 
> I’ve finally learned with large groups to say “I am a control freak until about 1:00ish.  It will not hurt my feelings in the least if you want to ditch me.”  Sometimes I wish people would ditch me, (some alone time) but I am considered the Disney guru in my circle of friends, so they usually never do.  --My big kids know as much (or more) than me, so sometimes we have a little power struggle, but we didn’t even have that this time.  (maybe because only one of the two were there )



*DebraDi --*

You're so nice!  What kind words.

No worries!  I totally understand.  I don't particularly feel comfortable being in certain situations with a bunch of people I don't know all at one time -- sometimes I'm okay with it and sometimes I'm not -- so I can certainly understand you not wanting to approach someone you don't know, especially if you were not 100% sure you were approaching the correct person!

I have not had a chance to scroll through my photos again yet to be sure that I was taking ice rink pictures on Tuesday, but I think I was.  I just can't recall what time of the day it was.  It also could have been Wednesday that I was at the ice rink, but Tuesday is more likely.  I seem to recall that there were a few people walking around near me, but I didn't look at any of them.

It sounds like you most likely saw me though.  I think I was there at that time.

*figment_jii* came up to me as I was waiting for the Imagineer tour, and at first (before she introduced herself) I was thinking, "Who on earth would know who I was?"  She remembered that I had won a spot on the tour ( she explained the tour for you in her post above) and her parents also won the same spot, so she came up to say hello (and ended up getting on the tour as well).

The odd thing was, there was a guy on our tour who looked familiar to me.  I have no clue where I've seen him -- maybe he has appeared in other folks' photos on the DIS or on another Disneyland discussion sort of board.  I felt like he was someone from some discussion board or another, and that I should know him.  I almost asked him who HE was, to determine where I could have seen him, but I didn't!

I have not yet seen _Frozen_.

My main issue with large groups (when I've been at DL with large groups) is that it can get too chaotic and disorganized unless people agree to split up and meet up later.  Once I was there with 11 people.  About 8 of them started moving in one direction.  I followed because I didn't want to get separated from the pack (this was way before the days when I realized I actually enjoy being at DLR by myself!).  It turned out that we left 2 of the other people in the group behind, as they were lingering in a shop.  I don't think anyone intended to leave them -- it's just that we all assumed they were in the pack that was moving through Disneyland!

And then there were the issues of where to eat -- some folks wanted one type of food while others wanted something else.  Some folks wanted to go back to the hotel while others wanted to hang around in the park.  And when we all sat down to eat there was a lot of shouting over the table at each other.

That was not my first "large group Disneyland experience" but I think it was my last, if I recall correctly!




figment_jii said:


> Hi All - I just got back from DLR and it was a lot of fun.  This was later into the Holiday season than I've gone in the past, so there were some differences, but overall it was still a lot of fun!
> 
> *Sherry* - it was great to finally meet you!  Now I have a face to put to a name!
> 
> Now, like everyone else, I've got to download and process my photos!
> 
> *ddwlms* - last week there was a Limited Time Magic event at DCA.  It was called "Walk with an Imagineer".  Basically, a limited number of guests (technically, 25 guests per day (M-F)) were able to "win" an one hour walk with an Imagineer.  The Imgaineer told guests about the back stories, designs, etc. on Buena Vista Street in DCA.  The tour ended with a peak inside Club 1901 (DCA's version of Club 33).  It was very informative and a lot of fun.
> http://disboards.com/showthread.php?t=3206904&page=2
> http://disneyparks.disney.go.com/blog/2013/12/walking-tour-with-an-imagineer/



Hi, *figment_jii*!

It was great to meet you as well, and I'm so glad you were able to join the tour.

I wondered what happened to you.  I didn't realize you were still at DLR all this time, but I hadn't seen you on the DIS until today.

About the pictures -- you know, for the first couple of days after I returned from DLR I was making my way through hundreds of emails that came in and trying to get them organized.  I also posted a couple of different recaps of my trip somewhere in the recent pages, and then I got wrapped up in reading other recaps/reports that were coming in from folks in this thread.

By the time I finally sat down to hook the camera up and begin to download the photos with the software on my PC, I encountered a "communication error" which seems to have stemmed from too many photos being on the memory card.  The software apparently doesn't recognize the camera or the card once the number of photos goes over a certain point.  

So my photos are stuck in my camera!  I can view them with no problem in the camera, but I can't download anything from the new batch I took.  I don't delete any photos from the memory cards -- I keep them as back-up -- so I had to get a card reader.  I am waiting for the reader to arrive and I am hoping that will do the trick in helping to download my photos from the card.  If the reader does not work, my next plan will be to head over to a camera shop or something like that and ask them to get the photos off the card and onto a CD.  As a last resort I will delete photos from the card if necessary, but I am saving that for the last option!

In any case, there are at least a couple of photos I am itching to view in a larger window and download.  So far I can only view them on the small camera screen.  I'm sure you know how it is, when a photo you took looks good in the camera but when you view it in a large size it suddenly doesn't look good?  There are a couple of photos that I thought came out really nicely but I won't know for sure until I can see them in a large window!  It may be a whole different story when I seem them in a larger size!

So at this rate, by the time I get my photos from this card, download them, upload them to the very frustrating Photobucket and then try to go through them, you might be done downloading, processing and posting yours!  I'll be lucky if I get any of this done before New Year's!



lucysmom said:


> We are off in fifteen minutes. How could I have planned this trip without this thread?!! I have loved reading everyone's posts. May time officially slow down right now so my six days crawl by. Merry Christmas everyone!



*lucysmom --*

Have a wonderful, spectacular trip!  You could have easily planned a trip, I'm sure, but participating in this thread probably helps build the excitement and fun (and helps encourage peppermint ice cream purchases and Hallmark Channel Countdown to Christmas viewing!)!  I hope the days crawl by for you.  I know that feeling.  I wish my DLR days had crawled and were still crawling.  Unfortunately, I haven't devised a way to make 5 days magically turn into a week or two yet, so they zipped by rather than crawled.  

Be sure to report back and let us know how everything went.


----------



## figment_jii

I know this isn't classically Christmas, but I had to share!  I went and rode HMH back in October and only the first few doors of the gingerbread house were open.  By the time I rode HMH again in December all of the doors were open.  It took me a few times to ride it to notice, but they also added a little Zero to the top!

October:





December:


----------



## the_princess

Hi all
I'm just passing by to show you my two threads about my recent Christmas trip.
Here are the high and lows with pics:
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=3208354
And here are a review of the Holiday tour with pics:
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=3210059
Feel free to ask questions in any of the threads. Merry Christmas


----------



## ksromack

I still haven't gone through my pictures although they are all downloaded onto my computer at least!  I also have not seen Frozen yet and that makes me sad.....too much to do here to get ready for Christmas.  We leave on Tuesday to spend time with hubby's family up by Cleveland where I suspect we will see a good amount of snow!  I still haven't fully unpacked from our Disneyland trip yet!  

Oh, I have watched two very cute movies on abc family.  Holiday in Handcuffs and Snowglobe.  Both predictable but cute!


----------



## longhorns2

Kinda last minute- okay, very last minute- subbing!  We are throwing together a quick trip right after Christmas.  I know, I know... trust me, this is the anti-Patty plan!  But I can't skip the Christmas decorations and stuff this year!  I want to see it ALLLLL!!!  

5 park days plus the Holiday Tour--- should be enough time to still ride some things if we plan for early mornings, right?


----------



## tksbaskets

longhorns2 said:


> Kinda last minute- okay, very last minute- subbing!  We are throwing together a quick trip right after Christmas.  I know, I know... trust me, this is the anti-Patty plan!  But I can't skip the Christmas decorations and stuff this year!  I want to see it ALLLLL!!!
> 
> 5 park days plus the Holiday Tour--- should be enough time to still ride some things if we plan for early mornings, right?



Having gone to the parks several times between Christmas and New Years you can for sure do everything you want to if you take advantage of Magic Morning.  When the parks get crazy busy that is the time to look at the decorations, see a show, use a fast pass.

DL was pretty crowded yesterday.  We enjoyed Magic Morining there then had lunch at Carnation Cafe.  Haunted Mansions was down when we went to ride it.  Spent the afternoon/Evening at DCL.  Felt way less crowded, FPs still available in the afternoon for TOT and Soarin'.  California Screaming was a 10-15 minute wait.  We may have waited 40 minutes to ride TSMM.... Record high temps yesterday.

Extra Magic Morning at DCA today.  Fantasmic Dessert Package tonight at 9.   Should be a high of 72 today which is short/T's weather for us.  Life is good!
TK


----------



## elamarca

I will admit that I can be a crazy over-planner. My husband specifically asked that I NOT schedule every single aspect of our upcoming trip this weekend, as I have every other year we've been. I tried to hold to this, I really did. I know he and my son are very much "go with the flow" type of people and I'm probably a bit abnormal in my OCD planning, so I tried to be accommodating. That being said, the closer we get to our trip, the more I'm starting to worry! I have not ONE reservation made for meals. Nothing! It seems like such a bad idea not to have any reservations for any meals, especially at this time of year. 

Can someone either soothe my worries and tell me we'll be fine without reservations or tell me that I'm nuts to even think I'll be fine and to make reservations immediately?


----------



## figment_jii

elamarca said:


> Can someone either soothe my worries and tell me we'll be fine without reservations or tell me that I'm nuts to even think I'll be fine and to make reservations immediately?



Well...um...err..it kind of depends on _when_ you want to eat and _where_ you want to eat...

You'll be going during a busy time of the year and on the weekend when there are a fair amount of guests (Sat/Sun were the busiest days during my last trip).  You'd probably have better luck getting a walk-up at the DTD or hotel restaurants (except character meals and probably Steakhouse 55 and Napa Rose).

I know that Carthay Circle was turning away guests at dinner time (7:00 pm-ish) on Sunday if you did not have a reservation (the lounge was also at capacity).  

Blue Bayou was turning away guests every day of the trip.  They said you could check back for a cancellation, but they weren't taking walk-ups or making day of reservations.

Big Thunder BBQ was taking walk-ups at dinner, but the wait was 45+ minutes at dinner time (5:00 pm-ish).

I didn't try for the other places.  I think, overall, if you know you want to eat at a certain table service location at a specific time, you should make a reservation.  If you're flexible and/or don't mind eating at odd hours, you can probably find some location that is taking walk-ups.


----------



## elamarca

figment_jii said:


> Well...um...err..it kind of depends on _when_ you want to eat and _where_ you want to eat...
> 
> You'll be going during a busy time of the year and on the weekend when there are a fair amount of guests (Sat/Sun were the busiest days during my last trip).  You'd probably have better luck getting a walk-up at the DTD or hotel restaurants (except character meals and probably Steakhouse 55 and Napa Rose).
> 
> I know that Carthay Circle was turning away guests at dinner time (7:00 pm-ish) on Sunday if you did not have a reservation (the lounge was also at capacity).
> 
> Blue Bayou was turning away guests every day of the trip.  They said you could check back for a cancellation, but they weren't taking walk-ups or making day of reservations.
> 
> Big Thunder BBQ was taking walk-ups at dinner, but the wait was 45+ minutes at dinner time (5:00 pm-ish).
> 
> I didn't try for the other places.  I think, overall, if you know you want to eat at a certain table service location at a specific time, you should make a reservation.  If you're flexible and/or don't mind eating at odd hours, you can probably find some location that is taking walk-ups.



Thank you for the tips. Because of my husband's gluten free restrictions, we were thinking of trying Tortilla Jo's and PCH Grill. Both are new to me, so I'm unsure if either needs lunch reservations.


----------



## longtimedisneylurker

elamarca said:


> Thank you for the tips. Because of my husband's gluten free restrictions, we were thinking of trying Tortilla Jo's and PCH Grill. Both are new to me, so I'm unsure if either needs lunch reservations.



Unless something has changed since I last checked, PCH Grill doesn't serve lunch.

If you have special dietary needs and/or are going on a weekend or holiday time, then it might be helpful to have a few meal reservations to lessen the waiting for meals.


----------



## aidensmom31

Sherry E said:


> *aidensmom31 -*
> 
> I suspect that even if you didn't have so much to do, these last few days would pass quickly -- because you're so close to the trip!  You will have an amazing holiday stay!



They are flying by.  I am packing right now....we ok really I have the bags out and am procrasinating by being on Disboards but its progress sorta   I am like a little kid getting super excited....I keep saying to my son, guess what we will be doing in X number of days....he rolled his eyes at me  and reminded me I needed to pack   He knows I hate to pack so he was laughing pretty hard


----------



## elamarca

longtimedisneylurker said:


> Unless something has changed since I last checked, PCH Grill doesn't serve lunch.
> 
> If you have special dietary needs and/or are going on a weekend or holiday time, then it might be helpful to have a few meal reservations to lessen the waiting for meals.



Thanks for the heads up on PCH Grill! Upon further inspection, I'm thinking Storyteller's might be a better option.


----------



## mrsw94

Just wanted you all to know we are back safely and in the real (and COLD!) world!  I'll post details of our trip in another day or two once I finish getting everything put away, the laundry done and figure out my Christmas gifts that I've done NOTHING about!!


----------



## lucysmom

We made it! Our first morning and we spent it at CA for EMH. Wide right got us on RSR within five minutes. Then we headed over to TSM for a couple rides. My son beat us every time! CA Screaming was down so we rode Goofy Sky School twice. It is much scarier in the front! We rode Jumping Jellyfish which is like a very mild TOT. Very mild, but it still terrified my DD who is 15. She has a height thing. We are trying to help her with that! We hoofed it over to Soaring and grabbed fast passes. The line was 35 minutes. I still wonder if people don't understand that fast passes are free. Monsters Inc was calling our name so we got to ride that and see Roz in her jolly hat. We watched The Muppet Show and then had an award winning hot dog, just a mid morning snack! I got that coupon which I am saving to get the Hidden Minnie Harvey's bag! After that it was off to use our fast passes on Soaring.  I love that ride. We always ask for row one so no one has their feet in our view. We headed back to Carsland to eat at Flo's. The turkey is great and very merry this time of year.  My DD loves the pasta salad. Real artichoke hearts! Now, you have to know that we are not commandos. Those days are over for me. But we did all this by eleven in the morning.  EMH is the way to go, especially with holiday crowds. After a short rest we put on our bathing suits and shorts and headed to Grizzly.  Ooh was that water cold!! We still rode it three times before we went back to the GCH and jumped in the hot tub.  Now we are showered and waiting for room service to bring us some corn chowder while we watch A Christmas Story.  The patio window is open to our wonderful view of Paradise Pier and i can hear folks screaming while they ride Goofy. Tonight we eat at WCT and then catch WOC using Hydro Guy's tips.  Oh my, what a wonderful first day. I am so relaxed! Thank you everyone for helping us have this great adventure. We started counting down in August with the theme weeks and now we're here!


----------



## kaoden39

lucysmom said:


> We made it! Our first morning and we spent it at CA for EMH. Wide right got us on RSR within five minutes. Then we headed over to TSM for a couple rides. My son beat us every time! CA Screaming was down so we rode Goofy Sky School twice. It is much scarier in the front! We rode Jumping Jellyfish which is like a very mild TOT. Very mild, but it still terrified my DD who is 15. She has a height thing. We are trying to help her with that! We hoofed it over to Soaring and grabbed fast passes. The line was 35 minutes. I still wonder if people don't understand that fast passes are free. Monsters Inc was calling our name so we got to ride that and see Roz in her jolly hat. We watched The Muppet Show and then had an award winning hot dog, just a mid morning snack! I got that coupon which I am saving to get the Hidden Minnie Harvey's bag! After that it was off to use our fast passes on Soaring.  I love that ride. We always ask for row one so no one has their feet in our view. We headed back to Carsland to eat at Flo's. The turkey is great and very merry this time of year.  My DD loves the pasta salad. Real artichoke hearts! Now, you have to know that we are not commandos. Those days are over for me. But we did all this by eleven in the morning.  EMH is the way to go, especially with holiday crowds. After a short rest we put on our bathing suits and shorts and headed to Grizzly.  Ooh was that water cold!! We still rode it three times before we went back to the GCH and jumped in the hot tub.  Now we are showered and waiting for room service to bring us some corn chowder while we watch A Christmas Story.  The patio window is open to our wonderful view of Paradise Pier and i can hear folks screaming while they ride Goofy. Tonight we eat at WCT and then catch WOC using Hydro Guy's tips.  Oh my, what a wonderful first day. I am so relaxed! Thank you everyone for helping us have this great adventure. We started counting down in August with the theme weeks and now we're here!




Sounds wonderful to me!!


----------



## ItsmeHarmony

Yay! We are starting to get sooo excited.  My dh and 4 kids are going to Disneyland for Christmas day only.  I know that is a bit much, but his job is crazy and he only has the one day off.  But still, that is awesome for us!  My 8 year old is having her birthday celebrated there, but I am not sure which restaurant to go with?  Any suggestions?  We want to keep the cost manageable, and should I make reservations now?  And another thing, should I order a cake for her, from where and any idea how much they cost?  
I know this is a question filled post, but I want to make this the best Christmas we've ever had, and hopefully this will become a tradition.  So, also, what are the mustsees at DL at Christmas time?  Thanks a lot!!!


----------



## KCmike

Take a look at this family video entitled "Xmas Jammies" that has gone viral.  It is pretty funny and cute all at the same time.  ENJOY!!!

http://youtu.be/2kjoUjOHjPI


Now back to your regularly scheduled talk about Disneyland Christmas....


----------



## Pinup Mommy

KCmike said:
			
		

> Take a look at this family video entitled "Xmas Jammies" that has gone viral.  It is pretty funny and cute all at the same time.  ENJOY!!!  http://youtu.be/2kjoUjOHjPI  Now back to your regularly scheduled talk about Disneyland Christmas....




Very cute! 

I would love to dress my family in XMas Jammies, but I would get a huge NO from the hubby. LOL


----------



## tksbaskets

lucysmom said:


> We made it! Our first morning and we spent it at CA for EMH. Wide right got us on RSR within five minutes. Then we headed over to TSM for a couple rides. My son beat us every time! CA Screaming was down so we rode Goofy Sky School twice. It is much scarier in the front! We rode Jumping Jellyfish which is like a very mild TOT. Very mild, but it still terrified my DD who is 15. She has a height thing. We are trying to help her with that! We hoofed it over to Soaring and grabbed fast passes. The line was 35 minutes. I still wonder if people don't understand that fast passes are free. Monsters Inc was calling our name so we got to ride that and see Roz in her jolly hat. We watched The Muppet Show and then had an award winning hot dog, just a mid morning snack! I got that coupon which I am saving to get the Hidden Minnie Harvey's bag! After that it was off to use our fast passes on Soaring.  I love that ride. We always ask for row one so no one has their feet in our view. We headed back to Carsland to eat at Flo's. The turkey is great and very merry this time of year.  My DD loves the pasta salad. Real artichoke hearts! Now, you have to know that we are not commandos. Those days are over for me. But we did all this by eleven in the morning.  EMH is the way to go, especially with holiday crowds. After a short rest we put on our bathing suits and shorts and headed to Grizzly.  Ooh was that water cold!! We still rode it three times before we went back to the GCH and jumped in the hot tub.  Now we are showered and waiting for room service to bring us some corn chowder while we watch A Christmas Story.  The patio window is open to our wonderful view of Paradise Pier and i can hear folks screaming while they ride Goofy. Tonight we eat at WCT and then catch WOC using Hydro Guy's tips.  Oh my, what a wonderful first day. I am so relaxed! Thank you everyone for helping us have this great adventure. We started counting down in August with the theme weeks and now we're here!



Sounds like a good day.  Your room must be close to ours in the Villas.  We hear the screaming from Goofy's ride too.  We are behind the suspended swinging thing.

Had a good day today at DCA this morning.  Went right to TSMM (thank you Carsland for taking the heat off one of our favorite rides) and rode 5 times without any wait.  I dashed off at 9 to get Radiator Springs Racer PFs and boy was I surprised when the line for FPs was down Beuna Vista Street and down Hollywood Land all the way to the Anamation Academy.  Our fastpasses were for 1 pm.  Worked out nicely.

Went to our room to rest a bit before heading to DL and our Fantasmic! Dessert Package.  We were told to check in a 5 and then come back at 8 when I purchased the tickets a month ago.  What you really do is show up around 7 pm (for the 9 pm show) at the Rivers of America across from the Quarter Grill.  We waited until the 8 pm check-in in the order we arrived and chose our seat.  We were seated in the front row just left of center.  The dessert was yummy and we liked our view and the chairs.  We brought quite a bit of our dessert tray back to the room to snack on later.  Very nice Cast Member bringing us unlimited beverages!  The fireworks were cancelled due to winds.

Crowds:  manageable in DCA, nuts crowded tonight in DL althought the wait times for Buzz were between 10 and 20 minutes and Star Tours 25-40 minutes with fastpasses still available in the evening.


----------



## Jamian

Sleeping Beauty(ful) Castle by -Jamian-, on Flickr


----------



## lucysmom

Tksbaskets, we are right behind goofy. You must be right down the hall from us. Now I am going to ask anyone we see in the hall if they are you!!  Good luck with the rain today.  Maybe the crowds will die down at DL.

Our dinner at Wine Country Trattoria was a bust. We got there at 645 for our 700 slot. Waited until 720 for an outside table. Then waited with our menus until I got bummed and asked for help at 740.  Finally got water and bread. Had to snatch oil from an empty table.  Thirty minutes later and still no food.  We just wanted to leave at that point. When food came it was meh. Sauce tasted like jar sauce from the market. But even though they sucked up most of our evening, they comped our meal!, we didn't ask them to, but accepted their kindness.  At this point it was too late to get any kind of a good spot for WOC so we watched it from our balcony. It was still lovely. Now today we are off to DL EMH. Space mountain here we come.


----------



## lucysdad

Lucysmom, if I know your daughter (and I do know your daughter), then I know there must have been some sorta bribe involved to get her on Space Mountain. Should I be out car shopping for her  ? Glad you guys are having such a great time! Is it raining? Could be worse, it's snowing here in Idaho!

Talk to ya soon,
Lucysdad


----------



## KCmike

Pinup Mommy said:


> Very cute!
> 
> I would love to dress my family in XMas Jammies, but I would get a huge NO from the hubby. LOL



Its tradition around these parts that my wife gets us all Christmas Jammies but we certainly don't make a video out of it.  I thought it was very well done though.


----------



## GrandBob

Jamian said:


> Sleeping Beauty(ful) Castle by -Jamian-, on Flickr



Breathtaking picture!  I thought I had taken some nice pics of the castle lit up, but yours is gorgeous.  Looks like a wide angle lens?  How wide?  And how did you get it so free of people?  You must have been the last one out of the park!

-Bob


----------



## Jamian

GrandBob said:


> Breathtaking picture!  I thought I had taken some nice pics of the castle lit up, but yours is gorgeous.  Looks like a wide angle lens?  How wide?  And how did you get it so free of people?  You must have been the last one out of the park!
> 
> -Bob



Thanks, yeah I think that was at 24mm (on full frame).  I usually just hang around until everyone else clears out.  During busy times (that shot was between Christmas and New Years) it can make for some pretty late nights!


----------



## Sherry E

*It is rainy and chilly outside today.  Perfect hot cocoa weather!  It probably also means that some of the crowds have cleared out of Disneyland for a while, until the rain stops.  This would be a great day to go into the GCH lobby and sit by the fire with a beverage.

Today is the moment of truth -- my card reader is supposed to arrive and I will find out once and for all if I will be able to download the almost 2200 photos that I took last week at DLR.  I am praying the reader can read the card and that I don't have to take further steps to get to my photos!  As it is it will be a Herculean task to upload them all to Photobucket, so it would be lovely if I could get them off of the card to be able to start that process!

In any case, there is at least one photo I wanted to post in this thread before Christmas but I have to view it in a larger window first, just to be sure it's not horribly out of focus or useless.

Looking ahead to New Year's (because this is a general holiday season Superthread, and we cover New Year's too!), I got an email from Ralph Brennan's, about the Jazz Kitchen New Year's Eve festivities -- which sound like a lot of fun -- but when I tried to access what I thought was a link to the page, it was not active.  There was no separate page for the Jazz Kitchen New Year's Eve stuff (yet).  For now, I only have my email to refer to.

One of my New Year's Eve/Day traditions is to watch the Twilight Zone marathon on Syfy.  This year, from like 12/27/13 on through 1/1/14, there will be a few marathons rolling out.  Between the Breaking Bad marathon on AMC, the Walking Dead marathon on AMC, the Twilight Zone marathon on Syfy and the final days of Hallmark's Countdown to Christmas movies, I may never leave my TV!  For me, that is a bonanza o' good entertainment!

I may have to bust out the Peppermint Wonderland ice cream for all of these New Year's festivities!

Speaking of which...I wrote to Dreyer's (per the suggestion of the CM at Clarabelle's) to complain about the lack of Peppermint Wonderland in the ice cream shops around DLR.  Dreyer's wrote back and basically blamed DLR, saying that the shops at DLR are independently owned and operated and it is up to each one to determine which flavors they want.

So, essentially, they lied.  The ice cream shops in DLR -- Clarabelle's and Gibson Girl, in any case -- clearly want the peppermint ice cream.  People have been going in to ask about it.  They even had it for Christmas in July.  Dreyer's stopped making the size that DLR needs/uses...which Dreyer's failed to mention, making it sound as if it is DLR's choice to not carry it.  (I wonder if Dreyer's offered those shops a different, smaller size and DLR said no?)  The mystery continues...*

​
*figment_jii --* 

All Haunted Mansion Holiday photos are welcome here too, so thank you for posting them!  I think of it as just as much a ride for the holidays as it is for Halloween Time.  I think the main reason why it is sometimes associated more with Halloween Time than the holiday season is because it opens during Halloween Time...and because it's really one of the few big draws for the Halloween Time season, whereas there is a lot more going on during the holidays.  

*Jamian --* Great photo, as always!

​



longhorns2 said:


> Kinda last minute- okay, very last minute- subbing!  We are throwing together a quick trip right after Christmas.  I know, I know... trust me, this is the anti-Patty plan!  But I can't skip the Christmas decorations and stuff this year!  I want to see it ALLLLL!!!
> 
> 5 park days plus the Holiday Tour--- should be enough time to still ride some things if we plan for early mornings, right?



*longhorns2 --*

I think that *TK* already answered you, but I just wanted to say welcome!  Better late than never to join us, right?!

I think you'll get a lot done during those days, despite the crowds.  The tour will help a lot with at least 3 of the rides, and the parade!




elamarca said:


> I will admit that I can be a crazy over-planner. My husband specifically asked that I NOT schedule every single aspect of our upcoming trip this weekend, as I have every other year we've been. I tried to hold to this, I really did. I know he and my son are very much "go with the flow" type of people and I'm probably a bit abnormal in my OCD planning, so I tried to be accommodating. That being said, the closer we get to our trip, the more I'm starting to worry! I have not ONE reservation made for meals. Nothing! It seems like such a bad idea not to have any reservations for any meals, especially at this time of year.
> 
> Can someone either soothe my worries and tell me we'll be fine without reservations or tell me that I'm nuts to even think I'll be fine and to make reservations immediately?



*elamarca -*

I rarely make any reservations of any kind, but then again I stopped going to DLR on the weekend right before Christmas a few years ago.  Reservations may be more necessary now, that close to Christmas, than they are when I go earlier in December.

I think it will be hit or miss.  Some restaurants may end up turning folks away and some may be surprisingly open or available when you don't expect it.

I think that if you know when and where you want to eat for sure, it never hurts to make reservations -- especially for a busy time frame like the weekend before Christmas.  However, you will be able to get tables at some restaurants if you walk up -- but you may have to wait a while to be seated.  My issue is that I'm never 100% sure who will be with me or where I/we will feel like eating, or when, so I like to wing it and not be pinned down to a time.  I have tried reservations in the past and they worked fine, but I'm just not always sure that making them is best for me.

I like Storytellers for lunch or dinner -- in fact, I almost ate there last week and didn't.  I think you will enjoy it.





ItsmeHarmony said:


> Yay! We are starting to get sooo excited.  My dh and 4 kids are going to Disneyland for Christmas day only.  I know that is a bit much, but his job is crazy and he only has the one day off.  But still, that is awesome for us!  My 8 year old is having her birthday celebrated there, but I am not sure which restaurant to go with?  Any suggestions?  We want to keep the cost manageable, and should I make reservations now?  And another thing, should I order a cake for her, from where and any idea how much they cost?
> I know this is a question filled post, but I want to make this the best Christmas we've ever had, and hopefully this will become a tradition.  So, also, what are the mustsees at DL at Christmas time?  Thanks a lot!!!



*ItsmeHarmony --*

Welcome!

Well, you said you want to keep the cost manageable, but I was originally going to suggest a character meal like maybe Minnie & Friends at the Plaza Inn for your daughter's birthday. There are lots of characters and a breakfast buffet.  You've only got one day in the parks, so you'd already be in Disneyland if you ate there and wouldn't waste any time outside of the park.  Otherwise, maybe the Big Thunder Ranch BBQ would be a good choice (it's right next to the Jingle Jangle Jamboree)?

I would try to make reservations now, if you can, although Plaza Inn is a walk-up/counter service restaurant (no reservations) outside of the character meal hours.  The character meal takes reservations.  That's Christmas Day, so I am assuming the restaurants -- especially the ones with special menu items that day, such as Carnation Cafe -- might be very busy.

I've never ordered a cake at DLR, but I've seen threads about it on this board in the past.  I'm sure it's not entirely inexpensive, but hopefully it is delicious and worth it!

As for some ideas of what not to miss/must sees at Disneyland (I am assuming you're not going into California Adventure too?), I don't know how much of this you'll be able to get done but here are some ideas:



The lighting of the Winter Castle at night, when its icicle lights start to glow.

The light sprinkling of "snow" on Main Street every night.

The spectacular It's a Small World Holiday -- a full holiday overlay on the regular IASW ride, complete with thousands of brightly colored lights shining nightly on the facade and glorious decor inside the ride.

Haunted Mansion Holiday -- another extensive overlay on an existing ride, with a _Nightmare Before Christmas_ theme.

Even though I wouldn't say it's a 'don't miss' attraction, you might want to check out Jingle Cruise -- the holiday-ized version of Jungle Cruise.

The Jingle Jangle Jamboree is fun, and it has cookie decorating, crafts, characters and music.

The Princess Fantasy Faire in Fantasyland is great for those who want some Princess time.

The Christmas Fantasy Parade and the Believe in Holiday Magic fireworks.

Toontown, New Orleans Square, Frontierland, Critter Country, etc., all have special themed decorations (some more extensive than others).  Pretty much every land in Disneyland -- with the exception of Tomorrowland -- has some sort of holiday decoration for the season.  




If you leave Disneyland and venture into Downtown Disney and beyond...

There is an ice skating rink in Downtown Disney, complete with a cute little Winter Village featuring chalets that serve Ghirardelli goods and other treats.


----------



## Astylla

Hi all ,

I apologize for the late report back , it has been beyond crazy here. I was sick when I left on vacation then both DH and I came down with something worse last Saturday so have been bed riddden since..but I'm better now so on with the show 

Sat. 12/7 - We left the Bay area at 5am and since there was a chance the Grapevine would be closed for snow took 101 to Anaheim. I LOVED this route but I also wasn't the one driving, LOL.

We arrived at Hotel Indigo ( formerly the Holiday Inn Express on Katella) around 12:30pm and were warmly greeted and happy to find they had a room ready for us! We checked in quickly , dropped our bags off and headed to the park to renew our AP's.

Hotel photos :




































I somehow blanked on getting photos of the bathroom - but It is a spa style shower - glass doors - we did not have a tub only shower , so unsure if other ones do. One sink but countertop space the size of a dual. Very roomy bathroom , larger than a closet lol.



We were pleasantly surprised how short the line was - it had rained and was windy but it was CP weekend so we were prepared for the worst. We were in and out of the line within 20 minutes and they still had our photos on file so no issues there !

I made 5:30pm reservations for Naples so we hit up HMH , Pirates , Jingle Cruise - which we REALLY enjoyed and spent the other time just walking around before dinner. Our skipper was a gem and hilarious. Not a true overlay but I enjoyed our ride.

We got to Naples around 5:10pm to check in and there were troves of people trying to get in everywhere for dinner..people were being told 1.5 hours for standby here and at other places..this is why I ALWAYS do reservations. I learned this the hard way before. I'm sure CP crowds contributed but still..reservations are the way to go. We were seated shortly after and our server was nice and attentive. 

We first ordered an appetizer :
*Panzerotti - Fried pizza dough filled with fresh mozzarella, artisan ricotta and Parmesan cheese, marinara sauce.*  These were LIGHT AND FLUFFY with the cheeses very smooth and delicious. It was not greasy at all despite being fried. We loved it and the marinara was some of the best we've had , very fresh and not overly acidic. It was wonderful.





I ordered the Lasgana :
It was filled with fresh seasoned beef and the noodles were lovely , the cheeses were just enough and not drowned in sauce. Awesome and would order again.





DH had the Chicken Parmesan :
It was surprisingly very lightly breaded and not greasy or heavy at all. It was a generous portion and was also delicious.





We decided to end the night early as it appeared fireworks would be cancelled anyway and wanted to miss the CP crowding to get an early start to Sunday. We arrived back at our hotel when we were relaxing when we suddlenly heard a loud "boom". Oh - so the fireworks did go off , so I decided to take a look outside to see if maybe we could see a glance of them.

To my surprise we saw this from our room :













We had no idea we had a fireworks view room or there were any at all. It was a very nice surprise our first night !

Sun 12/8 - We got an early start here and as we had breakfast included at our hotel decided to try it out. We were pleasantly surprised at the choices. It isn't a buffet but an order from the menu. I regret I didn't take a photo but choices included french toast , omelet to order , traditional breakfast with eggs and bacon , sausage or ham , pancakes as well.
The eggs were so light and fluffy , everything was very fresh and tasty. It was wonderful and also included our beverages. The orange juice was very tasty and fresh and our server arrived often to check on us even offering to go beverages if we would like.

Omelet with potatoes :





We were surprised by the relatively low crowds most of the day. We only spent about half a day in the parks as we had reservations at Steakhouse 55 at 6pm with friends. But we really never had more than a 20-30 minute wait and it never felt packed at all. It was rather pleasant.

We introduced a few friends to Steakhouse 55 and it was beyond wonderful.
My friend and I devoured 2 bottles of Rosa Regale by ourselves 
and tried the Calamari for the first time..It was awesome. I'm now a fan.
We also had the Ahi Tuna which was superb. The prime rib and filet entrees were a huge hit with everyone.

We also ordered the Root Beer Baked Alaska , Creme Bruelle and had a special desert for the DH's birthday. It was just was wonderful as the first time.









Mon. 12/9 - 

We started in CA with friends who stayed at the GCH and stayed most all day for WoC. I admit the kids next to me that the parents were showving into me were being completely obnoxious as they just didn't seem interested that others might be trying to enjoy themselves. Once the show started they seemed calm..but the projections seemed off and 5 minutes in the show was cancelled. I do have to admit the highlight was the little boy going 
"Mom..did Olaf melt ?" - my DH and I couldn't stop laughing. It was disappointing but we understand it can happen.

Tues. 12/10 - Friday 12/13 -

The rest of the trip was a blur due to me being sick..and getting worse but I will cover a few things. Crowds did seem to pickup on Wed and Thursday. Nothing terrible that we aren't used to. A few times we did see SM tick up to 70 minute standby or 45 minutes for HMH , but honestly we expect crowds at holiday/weekend time so we made the best use of fast passes or shows in between.

We did stake out parade seats for the first time ever and it was completely worth it. We sat on the curb just by main street in front of the train depot. The Christmas parade was fantastic and brought tears to my eyes.

We did manage to catch WoC with blue fast passes and loved this. We had never gotten the fast passes before but it worked out perfect.
I think we are in the minority when we say we really enjoyed it. "Let it Go" gets to me every time..it just really resonates personally with me. I still prefer the original WoC but this was really fun. And I loved Olaf!

Also a first was staking a spot for fireworks. We never seem to make time to get up close but I think on Tuesday or Wed. we found some standing room kind of to the slight left of the castle , though a tree semi blocking , but still offered a very good view. I was just..overcome with emotion watching this.
I just held my DH's hand while the snow fell and thought to myself..this..this right here is what I want to remember..always.

On Friday we had a special engagement at Burbank Walt Disney Studios for a showing of Saving Mr. Banks. I was so sick but determined to go. It was very surreal being there and an emotional experience.

We checked in and got a few photos of us and with Mary Poppins and Bert too!









The film is just fantastic..I cried so much watching this and can't recommend it enough. The tour was awesome as well..It was incredible and so glad we got to experience this all.


----------



## crystal1313

Your room looks super nice!  Did the couch turn into a sofa sleeper?  This might be where we stay next, if they have bath tubs in some rooms!   Thanks for the awesome review and we love Steakhouse 55 too!


----------



## egritz

Wondering if anyone thinks about it and is planning on taking ride photos the rest of the season, would someone try to get a picture of something in the HM for my mom?  She tried (but failed) to get a picture of the present in the room where the Magic Ball/Witch that has the gift tag "Bruce" on it (my brother's name).  If anyone is already planning on taking pictures and remembers she would appreciate the share!


----------



## Astylla

crystal1313 said:


> Your room looks super nice!  Did the couch turn into a sofa sleeper?  This might be where we stay next, if they have bath tubs in some rooms!   Thanks for the awesome review and we love Steakhouse 55 too!



It was a wonderful stay. I would try calling the hotel directly to ask if they have tubs in some rooms..even so it may not be a guarantee so may not be the best fit 

Hopefully you fund what works best for your family


----------



## califlorican

Astylla said:


> It was a wonderful stay. I would try calling the hotel directly to ask if they have tubs in some rooms..even so it may not be a guarantee so may not be the best fit
> 
> Hopefully you fund what works best for your family



Hi! I noticed from your mini trip report that you're from the Bay Area and drove down. I'm also from the Bay Area and we're headed down to Anaheim on Jan. 1.  How long does it typically take you? We're planning on leaving at 7:30am, hopefully getting to Anaheim early afternoon. (we're hoping for less traffic since it's New Year's Day!) Thanks in advance!


----------



## KCmike

Saw Saving Mr Banks tonight a day earlier than I thought it would come out. I really enjoyed it.  It was sad yet a wonderful film.  For those that know me, Mary Poppins is my favorite Disney film.  I love the songs and story.  I now understand the back story so much more.  Tom Hanks and Emma Thompson were great as we're the rest of the cast.  Seeing Disneyland was a sweet moment as well.  Need to get back there. Sigh.


----------



## Astylla

califlorican said:


> Hi! I noticed from your mini trip report that you're from the Bay Area and drove down. I'm also from the Bay Area and we're headed down to Anaheim on Jan. 1.  How long does it typically take you? We're planning on leaving at 7:30am, hopefully getting to Anaheim early afternoon. (we're hoping for less traffic since it's New Year's Day!) Thanks in advance!



We nearly always drive and often as we are AP holders. As long as we leave by 6am on a weekday taking I-5 (presuming the Grapevine is open) we typically can make it in 5.5 hours - depending on LA traffic. I would actually bet on more traffic as everyone rushes to leave/get back home for work the next day , so just be prepared either way it's so hard to predict.

Our last trip we had to take 101 due to the Grapevine having snow - that took us about 7.5 hours.

We are also 2 adults so we don't really make any stops except once to top off the gas tank/lunch so your mileage may vary.

We drive from Hayward/Castro Valley as a reference point.


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

For those who have seen Saving Mr. Banks, what is your feel on the PG-13 rating? I've read some reviews that says it deals with some heavy stuff (and they mention them), but is it something totally inapproriate for those under 13? I know it's each parent's choice - just trying to gauge, my almost 10 year old really wants to see it.


----------



## califlorican

Astylla said:


> We nearly always drive and often as we are AP holders. As long as we leave by 6am on a weekday taking I-5 (presuming the Grapevine is open) we typically can make it in 5.5 hours - depending on LA traffic. I would actually bet on more traffic as everyone rushes to leave/get back home for work the next day , so just be prepared either way it's so hard to predict.  Our last trip we had to take 101 due to the Grapevine having snow - that took us about 7.5 hours.  We are also 2 adults so we don't really make any stops except once to top off the gas tank/lunch so your mileage may vary.  We drive from Hayward/Castro Valley as a reference point.



Oh ok, thank you! We're in Concord- we're really not in a huge rush since our day driving isn't a planned park day anyway, but just wanted to get an idea. I think we'll probably stop once for lunch as well, and probably for a bathroom/gas stop also. We're 5 adults so frequent bathroom breaks shouldn't be too much of a concern (I hope). Thanks again!


----------



## tiffjoy

elamarca said:


> Thanks for the heads up on PCH Grill! Upon further inspection, I'm thinking Storyteller's might be a better option.



I took my DD4 to Storytellers for lunch when my DH took his turn taking our almost DD2 back to the hotel for a nap. It was my first time and we both loved it! We shared the salmon plate, and although she ate almost 3/4 of the salmon  it was still enough for us.  The bread basket was soo delicious! We definitely will be going back. We went on Dec 9, a Monday, around 2:00, and we waited 15 minutes for a table. I like odd hours for eating at Disney to avoid lines (we do lots of snacking to accommodate that). 

With my two littles, I don't make reservations as they are just too hard for us to be sure we can stick to. We do a lot of counter service and eating at sit-down at off hours. We also have learned not to be too picky about where we eat (like, I must eat at Carthay and no place else will do).  If you are ok with that, I think you will find that you should be fine.


----------



## crystal1313

califlorican said:


> Oh ok, thank you! We're in Concord- we're really not in a huge rush since our day driving isn't a planned park day anyway, but just wanted to get an idea. I think we'll probably stop once for lunch as well, and probably for a bathroom/gas stop also. We're 5 adults so frequent bathroom breaks shouldn't be too much of a concern (I hope). Thanks again!



We are from Martinez, and last weekend we made it home from Anaheim in 5.5 hours with only one stop for refuel and potty break.  We left early, before 7:30am.  It really isn't fun leaving that early, but we like getting home with a big chunk of the day left still.  

The thing that kills our time is traffic over the altamont when leaving and traffic getting into LA.  We try to avoid LA commute traffic at all costs.  On the 12th we left at 2:30pm and got there at 8:30pm with only one stop again.  We have a 4 and 6 year old and sometimes we have to stop more than once, but luckily this trip we didn't have to  

Have a safe trip and be on the the lookout, we saw lots of CHP out and about, more than usual.


----------



## lucysmom

Why is it that I just can't sleep when I am at Disney?! Well, it gives me time to DIS anyway.  We had a glorious second day! It started with EMH at DL. My daughter rode Space Mountain. She is a roller coaster late bloomer and by the end of the evening, she was on the Matterhorn! (CA Screaming next perhaps?) They tackled Space again and then Star Wars while I rode Nemo. They don't like Nemo. Go figure! DS liked it better before they made it cute. Something about a sea monster!  Then we met up at Buzz where he outscored us all again. I can never see what I am shooting at on that ride!

EMH was over and we were then off to Adventureland to ride Indiana Jones. The sign said ten minutes, but that did not account for time in line due to ride break downs! Every time we ride Indiana, it gets stuck somewhere. We looked for the hidden Eyore in the que, but couldn't see it. By now it was raining pretty well, so we dashed across the street for breakfast at River Belle Terrace and ate outside in a lovely protected nook that a kind CM led us to. 

Then it was off to HM!  The gingerbread house!  Oh my gosh!! That was a great place to get stuck! (Does DL not function well in the rain?) There were so many nice surprises in the HM that were new this year.

By now my poor son's foot was hurting, so back to the room he went. My DD and I forged on to Critter Country. Pooh ran without a hitch (yeah!) and we followed that with a cupcake chaser at Hungry Bear. After seeing the picture on the food thread, I had to try one. It was prettier than it tasted, I must admit.  

Believe it or not, it started getting crowded by noon, so we started shopping. A task DS could care less about. I got my Hidden Minnie bag! Merry Christmas Momma! I considered getting the matching wallet, but restrained myself. Even with the nice coupon on the receipt, the sticker shock was a bit much! We couldn't find any plush characters in holiday jammies this year and the holiday demitasse cups at Jolly Holiday were all gone already. We were glad we got the ones we did last year. If you find some holiday items that you want, grab them right away. Things are selling out quickly! 

Our afternoon was spent napping, munching on toffee and popcorn (a wonderful combination) and watching another movie.  Then it was off to Goofy's Kitchen for dinner.  The Goofy was much more subdued, but the Minnie was so charming! They had the same tree as last year. Goofy just can't figure out how to decorate that thing, so the top topples! 

DD and I hoofed it to DL because the monorail wasn't working. Must be the rain! DS went back to the room with his sore foot. Good thing because it was a looong walk. Every time I think we should stay at the DL Hotel, I remember how far it seems compared to the GCH. 

Fantasyland was a practical walk-on for everything. Matterhorn took 15 minutes. Mr. Toad took 10. Pinocchio was less than five. We waited for one train to get on Casey Jr. It was a perfect ride night. I guess the crowds got water logged and went home early. It really is a good strategy to take that mid day nap. We finished off the day with the fireworks which were almost cancelled. I always choke up. I so love that music. No snow though because that would have made the wet ground way too slippery. Then it was sweet dreams for everyone but me. I hope I can catch a few winks before EMH this morning. It will be another magical day!


----------



## T0rrent

DisneyJamieCA said:


> For those who have seen Saving Mr. Banks, what is your feel on the PG-13 rating? I've read some reviews that says it deals with some heavy stuff (and they mention them), but is it something totally inapproriate for those under 13? I know it's each parent's choice - just trying to gauge, my almost 10 year old really wants to see it.




POSSIBLE SPOILER IF YOU KNOW NOTHING OF THE HISTORY DO NOT READ BELOW.  Really wish the forum supported spoiler tags lol.  It does explain why it got the PG13 rating though.  





Most of what the PG-13 i'd say is due to the Alcoholism that Travers battles during the movie.  I don't think I heard anything more than a damn or hell during the movie.  I would say those scenes could be extreme, but it also really didn't phase me since I do have alcoholics in the family and it was a pretty accurate portrayal on that end.


----------



## Phoenixrising

For those of you who get lots of snow in the winter months, and are used to it, you'll get a chuckle out of this. We're having a white Christmas here, and 3 inches of the white stuff is falling with another inch or two expected before it's over. The drivers out here don't know the concept of driving in snow, so there's absolute chaos and mayhem on the roads at the moment, as those fools don't believe in snow tires. There are accidents all over the place, large vehicles stuck, you name it, we've got it at the moment. I've got snow tires, and while it's a little slippery, it's nothing I can't handle. However I have to watch for all the drivers who don't know how to drive in it. We had one casuality of the snow before 8am. My DH's cousin slid into a pole, and christened his new truck. May have DH fix it, if he can get the parts list for it from ICBC and is willing to supply the parts. He shaken up but OK. So I'm not kidding when I say that 2 inches of snow is enough to paralyse our entire area (it's a running joke here!).


----------



## Mjmdiva

Phoenixrising said:


> For those of you who get lots of snow in the winter months, and are used to it, you'll get a chuckle out of this. We're having a white Christmas here, and 3 inches of the white stuff is falling with another inch or two expected before it's over. The drivers out here don't know the concept of driving in snow, so there's absolute chaos and mayhem on the roads at the moment, as those fools don't believe in snow tires. There are accidents all over the place, large vehicles stuck, you name it, we've got it at the moment. I've got snow tires, and while it's a little slippery, it's nothing I can't handle. However I have to watch for all the drivers who don't know how to drive in it. We had one casuality of the snow before 8am. My DH's cousin slid into a pole, and christened his new truck. May have DH fix it, if he can get the parts list for it from ICBC and is willing to supply the parts. He shaken up but OK. So I'm not kidding when I say that 2 inches of snow is enough to paralyse our entire area (it's a running joke here!).



Sound like here.  Hope DH's cousin is OK.


----------



## Phoenixrising

He's fine, he was turning a corner, and the roads had yet to be plowed. The rear end of his truck slid out, and tagged a pole. From what we've heard minor damage, but that can mean anything these days, as parts are so expensive. The greyhounds hate the snow with a passion, and don't even like to play in it. It's still snowing, but it doesn't bother me to drive in it, and the kids are in snow heaven. They love snow, and it's something they really like to play in. We tend to get 4 really mild winters, followed by a really cold and snowy one, guess which winter we are in???


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

T0rrent said:
			
		

> POSSIBLE SPOILER IF YOU KNOW NOTHING OF THE HISTORY DO NOT READ BELOW.  Really wish the forum supported spoiler tags lol.  It does explain why it got the PG13 rating though.
> 
> Most of what the PG-13 i'd say is due to the Alcoholism that Travers battles during the movie.  I don't think I heard anything more than a damn or hell during the movie.  I would say those scenes could be extreme, but it also really didn't phase me since I do have alcoholics in the family and it was a pretty accurate portrayal on that end.



Thank you. That is what I had read too. I think she would be OK with that...


----------



## mrsw94

Ok, so I still haven't finished unpacking yet, but did manage to pick up a few things for the kids and hubby to open on Christmas day.  Yeah!  I finally have a few mintutes for a review of our trip!
Overall, the trip was GREAT!  We had a really good time.  The kids were soooo surprised!  It was awesome.  I don't know if this link will work, but here's the video...
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10202825144174975&l=2362988458650824779

We were on the road before 8am and got the the hotel by about 2:30pm!  We stayed at the Ramada Inn Maingate.  Great location, the breakfast was nothing fancy, but it got us going.  The rooms were fine.  Pool was great.  FYI-DO NOT decided you 5 year old needs more fiber in his diet and give him a Fiber One bar.  Yes, were were that obnoxious family that forced the hotel to close the pool for an hour.  I was SOOOOOOOOOOOO embarassed!!

DS5 wanted to do the Redwood Challenge trail on arrival, so we hit DCA first.  LOVED Buena Vista street.  It was gourgeous!  We did the ELF challenge and the kids got their ELF pins.  Super fun.  Headed over to DL for dinner and got in line for Plaza Inn just before things got crazy.  We were able to hear the parade and see the tops of the floats.  The chicken was GREAT!  DS5 was tired, so he and Daddy headed back to the room.  DD & I did a few things and tried to see the fireworks, but they were cancelled.

Saturday we had planned to be to DCA for rope drop, but hubby woke up barely able to walk.  We tried to get to the parks, but he was walking so slow I knew it wouldn't work, so I left him and the kids in front of Desert Inn and went back to the hotel to rent a wheelchair.  Luckily the rental place was right out front!  $25 a day, but worth it to be able to bring it back and forth with us.  Got our WOC FP and RSR FP, spent the morning and then headed back to the hotel for lunch and a swim. (Until we closed the pool :-( )  Headed back to the park to ride RSR and as we were about to get on DS5 decides he's too scared (rode it 3 times last visit!).  DH and DD rode, but I was in tears.  We'd been keeping our chins up, but I just lost it.  A VERY lovely castmember Renee tried to coax Zack on the ride, and said that we could all go together when Daddy and Sister came back, but he wasn't having it, so she let DD stay on, and I got to ride with her while DH stayed with the boy.  Then, she went over and above and gave us 2 FP's.  One for that day (Sun) that we used on TSMM, and one for the next for Jungle Cruise, DS's ride of choice.  So sweet!!   Did WOC Winter Dreams and were able to utilize the handicapped seating.  Not fabulous, but fine.  Liked it, but not as much as the regular one.

Monday we hit DL and were there ALL day.  (Other than heading back to the hotel to drop DH&DS off at about 8).  We closed the park!   So fun.  We were able to do Astro Blasters, Star Tours, SWH, Jungle Cruise, Peter Pan and I think a few others, plus did Jingle Jangle Jamboree.  LOVED IT!!

Tuesday we had to drive home, but had MM, so did Fantasyland (except PP since we did it the day before) plus Astro Blasters and made it over the DCA for rope drop!  Headed for TSMM, but it was down.  Waited around, shopped and rode the carousel and then got on when it did open.  Shopped a bit and then headed home.

Overall, it was a trip filled with wonderful memories and quite a bit of Pixie Dust!!


----------



## Pesky

We just landed at the ILs last night from our trip.  Whew!  I did a mini summary here of some of the high points.  http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=3211240

We hit DCA on Monday all day, then DL Tuesday.  On Wednesday we started at DL, went back to the room where DS and DH rested while DD and I went and did a couple rides and some shopping.  I picked up some Screamin' FPs for DH and MIL so when we went back, DH and MIL went to screamin' and had a great time.  We did Napa Rose Wed. night and back to DL on Thursday for half day and then gone.  I spent 2 hours waiting for Elsa and Anna and it was great but don't think I'd wait 2 hours for a character again.


----------



## goooof1

Just wanted to (late) report a few things from our trip back in mid-Nov. (14-17).  I was pretty apprehensive about the beginning of the holiday season and crowds, but it was pretty good.  AND after reading all the reports of those who were at the parks since the beginning of Dec., I am very glad we did not wait!  Stayed at the DGC and it was GREAT!  Loved it!  Had a room close to the entrance into DCA and on the 3rd floor.  Really nice and comfy!  And we were 4 adults sharing one room!  One disappointment was the Friday early entry to DCA.  We did go the DGC entrance and stood in line (one of us had back problems and mobility issues).  it was not bad....somewhat slow, but by the time we got into the park, it still was not "open", so.....no biggie, really.  BUT, went around to RSR and it was DOWN!    So, then we high-tail it (relatively!) to TSMM and as we are across the bridge and heading down to the area we hear that it, too is closed!     YIKES!  we ended up at Flo's for a little breakfast and to figure out what to do....!!  not really how I had imagined spending early entry.  
Had dinner that night at BTBBQ......  wow, really good.  I had not been for several years and I must say that I'm glad we went!  The first day we had lunch at Cafe Orleans.....yum....monte cristos ( 2 for 4 adults) and (1 order) pommes frites  and still had leftovers!!  
For my special b-day dinner, though, we went to Steakhouse 55 (THANK YOU to all who discussed it here!).  WOW!  It was wonderful!  We all loved it and ate ourselves silly.....!!  had to try the 24 layer chocolate cake!!  HaHa.. YUM, YUM!  and took most of it home!  So, so good!  
Wanted to add, my sister and I both got gingerbread mickeys at trolley treats at different times, so I guess we lucked out!  In Disneyland we saw them making fudgemallows at the Candy palace and our eyes widened!  We were on our way to BTBBQ, though, so did not stop......BIG MISTAKE!  We never saw them again!  apparently they only make them 2 times a week and they are gone quick!  
As far as peppermint ice cream goes......hopefully they can find another ice cream maker to do it.  Dreyers has really gone downhill since they were bought out by Nestle.....quality and "customer service".
I know there are lots of other things I could add, but  this is long enough already and starting to ramble a bit!! 
Just wanted to report in even though it's a little (!) late....


----------



## egritz

Quasi-off-topic. If you are familiar with the You Tube Channel "Convo's with my 2 Year Old" their newest video they are in Disneyland!  It isn't super funny like some of the earlier work, but it is super cute.  

For those not familiar, a couple of Canadian film makers recreate conversations one of them has with his 2 (now 3) year old daughter....with the daughter being played by another grown man.  Some of the videos are better than the others, most are at least cute.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?annota...&feature=iv&src_vid=nzJ1BdaNXD4&v=o1_B3rVycKI

I'm thinking they were endorsed by Disney because some of the shots look like they had to be staged & set up for by cast members. But DL is dressed up for Christmas, so that had to have been there in the past month. How cool it would have been to be there while they were filming!


----------



## lucysmom

Yesterday was another fun filled day. Our EMH began with the wide right to get on RSR, but the cars weren't moving. It was so sad to see Mater just stare at us with his goofy grin. But surprise! At the exit we got a pass to ride again at any time.  We rode at night with the gorgeous lighting.  The tractors still weren't tipping though. 

Thank you to Sherry and her trip pictures because we also walked through Bug Land at night to see the decorations. The theming and lighting were spectacular, true Disney magic. 

 Our day was spent riding repeats. Can you ever play TSM enough?! But, we also squeezed in a few new adventures. We rode the trolley and the conductor was from our home town! And... I finally got a corn dog from the red cart at the end of Main Street. It was great, just like all the reviews have said. But, that line!  I waited in that line longer than I waited for any ride.  We also caught the Aladdin show and a bit of the Tea Party.  That place was happening! 

The night cap for our day was the Fantasmic Dessert Package. Wow, the eyes of the dragon! I do wish they had better seating, though. I called for tickets the minute they opened on the first day available, but I didn't want to stand in line, so we got stuck behind tall people. Disney really should give us our seats when we call. 

Today is an early EMH. DL opens at seven. So I must awaken my sleeping beauties. There is fun to be had!


----------



## tksbaskets

lucysmom said:


> Yesterday was another fun filled day. Our EMH began with the wide right to get on RSR, but the cars weren't moving. It was so sad to see Mater just stare at us with his goofy grin. But surprise! At the exit we got a pass to ride again at any time.  We rode at night with the gorgeous lighting.  The tractors still weren't tipping though.
> 
> Thank you to Sherry and her trip pictures because we also walked through Bug Land at night to see the decorations. The theming and lighting were spectacular, true Disney magic.
> 
> Our day was spent riding repeats. Can you ever play TSM enough?! But, we also squeezed in a few new adventures. We rode the trolley and the conductor was from our home town! And... I finally got a corn dog from the red cart at the end of Main Street. It was great, just like all the reviews have said. But, that line!  I waited in that line longer than I waited for any ride.  We also caught the Aladdin show and a bit of the Tea Party.  That place was happening!
> 
> The night cap for our day was the Fantasmic Dessert Package. Wow, the eyes of the dragon! I do wish they had better seating, though. I called for tickets the minute they opened on the first day available, but I didn't want to stand in line, so we got stuck behind tall people. Disney really should give us our seats when we call.
> 
> Today is an early EMH. DL opens at seven. So I must awaken my sleeping beauties. There is fun to be had!



We continue to have parallel trips!  Had a blast yesterday at DCA with the same glitches you did.  Went directly to Toy Story (to answer your question, no one can't ride it enough).  TS was not working in the morning.  Rode California Screaming x 3 then hustled over to Carsland where we found that RSR wasn't working...Over to Tower of Terror.

The crowds weren't awful in DCA. Before lunch the wait for TSMM was less than 30 minutes.  California Screaming was less than 15 minutes all day.  TOT less than 20 minutes almost every time we looked (althought we rode with FPs most often.

The gang decided to sleep in a bit and not go to EMH at DL this morning so we are heading to DCA for opening at 8.  This is our last full day.  Why does a vacation week go like the speed of Lightning McQueen while a work week drags on and on?


----------



## KCmike

Flo's Tree / Willy's Butte by KC MikeD, on Flickr


----------



## aidensmom31

Just a couple days and we will be at Disneyland (aka home).  Bags are packed now I just have to get through the next couple work shifts and all the Christmas gift exchanges with various family members and then its Disney time!


----------



## mom2rtk

IMG_0154_2 by mom2rtk, on Flickr


----------



## egritz

^^^So Pretty Janet!


----------



## mom2rtk

egritz said:


> ^^^So Pretty Janet!



Thank you! That was our final day, the day we met you at rope drop. Wasn't it just glorious?


----------



## egritz

mom2rtk said:


> Thank you! That was our final day, the day we met you at rope drop. Wasn't it just glorious?



It was. I haven't even gone through our pictures yet. I took 1800, my mom took 800, and we have 300 on our PP+ (before adding the borders).  Waiting to get the PP+ in the mail before I go through them all. I have a feeling it will be a while before I'm caught up on pictures again with Christmas around the corner!


----------



## tksbaskets

KCmike said:


> Flo's Tree / Willy's Butte by KC MikeD, on Flickr



Love this picture and we are now pretty fond of eating at Flo's V8 Cafe!



egritz said:


> It was. I haven't even gone through our pictures yet. I took 1800, my mom took 800, and we have 300 on our PP+ (before adding the borders).  Waiting to get the PP+ in the mail before I go through them all. I have a feeling it will be a while before I'm caught up on pictures again with Christmas around the corner!



Good work on the PP+ picture count.    I'll be curious to see what we have after tomorrow morning.

Today we spent the morning at DCA.  Not magic morning so we got Radiator Springs FPs (for 10:50-11:50) when the park opened and then rode Toy Story until the line was over 20 minutes.   More crowded than yesterday but manageable.

Went over to DL to get a couple of Christmas gifts and at 2 pm got FPs for Star Tours for 7:50-8:50 pm.  Will do that after our dinner at Goofy's Kitchen this evening.  DL was as crowded as we've seen it during Christmas weeks of old.  60+ minute waits for all of the big attractions.

Going to enjoy one more Magic Morning at DCA before we head to the airport mid-morning.  Tomorrow's MM is 7 am.  We can sleep on our 5 1/2 plane ride home.

TK


----------



## blue888

Leaving tomorrow! So excited!

Now to just get through the flight with the kiddos 

Had a bit of a flight scare this morning. Called to confirm everything and apparently they had lost our reservation. Luckily the very very helpful agent was able to fix everything for us. So scary!

We will be around the park and staying at PPH. I'll have my baby in a wrap carrier and my husband will be carrying our 2 year old, so if you see me feel free to say hi!


----------



## lucysmom

Wow!, what a difference a day makes!  The parks are sooo crowded. Get to EMH to ride rides. make sure you have dinner ressies and still be prepared to wait. Minis was a mess yesterday morning. We were there at ten, same time and day as last year. Only two guys making omlets! The wait for food was crazy. Too many people and not enough servers. One CM said, "I keep telling them they are overbooking the place. Then people take it out on us. " I spoke with Jim, the manager, and all he could say was sorry, sorry.  

Did the tour yesterday. Much better than last year Donnie was our tour guide and he was very good.  The script this year is better and the pin s so cute. Definitely worth it this year.  

Jingle cruise is a hoot. The tree made out of candles in coconut shells is so clever. Love the names on the ships!

Off to wait in line to get in to DL at regular opening. I have to catch Peter Pan before we head home tomorrow.







We squeezed in a lot of activity this morning at DL. We rode our favorite rides again. Even went on the canoes and saw a Disney cat! Loved Jingle Jangle Jamboree. Everywhere you turn there were beautiful decorations. And the sugar cookies were delicious.

This evening we had the buffet at Storytellers in the GCH. It was delicious, my favorite meal of the trip. Also got our pictures taken with Santa by the tree in the lobby. Now we must pack to head back home tomorrow.  But first, we will have breakfast with Stitch and see Frozen. How quickly the trip passes. It has been magical and so festive. If 2014 is good to us, I want to do this trip all over again next year. Happy Holidays every one!


----------



## Jamian

Enjoying The View by -Jamian-, on Flickr


----------



## Sherry E

It's hard to believe that after all of the fun discussions, DLR trip planning and photo-sharing that has taken place in this thread in the past year (especially since the summer), we are now on Day 3 of winter and there are just 2 days before Christmas! 

We have covered a lot of other ground in this thread this year too -- Theme Weeks, in depth analysis of the peppermint ice cream shortage, Christmas song discussion and holiday movie reviews (speaking of which...I saw another really good one yesterday on Lifetime -- _A Snow Globe Christmas_).

I have been busy in the last few days so I have not had time to pop in and properly give the comments I wanted to give on certain posts, but I have been keeping up with the thread by reading silently and admiring the lovely photos.  I still have to get caught up on my PMs too!

Again, thank you to everyone who has followed along with us this year, and especially to those who have taken the time to come back and post detailed reviews and recaps of their trips in this thread, and/or post photos, i.e., *KCmike, Jamie, Bret, egritz, Trish, crystal1313, czmom, Astylla,* etc., etc. (I know there are more but I don't have the time to list everyone right now!).  I plan on copying the links to those specific posts and adding them to the Trip Reports & Reviews section of page 1.

I finally, finally got all of my photos from my recent DLR trip downloaded and uploaded everywhere they need to be!  First, I used the card reader to access them (which reminded me of why I hate using readers and prefer to use the software that came with my camera for transferring images).  Then I sorted them into folders by date.  Then I backed them all up on a flash drive.  Then I uploaded everything to Photobucket, into 8 separate albums. This whole process took a few days!

I thought I took close to 2200 photos, but it turns out it was closer to 2100 photos.  Looking at how many photos I took each day, apparently I took more photos on Day 3 of my trip than I did on Days 1 & 2 combined!!  (My Club 33 day was the day I took the fewest pictures of the entire trip, believe it or not!)  Then, on Day 4 of my trip, I took more photos than I did on Day 3.  Oddly, I took the most photos of the entire trip on my final day, Day 5 (December 12) -- which is weird, because I would have assumed that I'd be too tired and 'over' the photo-taking thing at that point to really delve into it, but I think that because I checked out of the hotel on 12/12 and didn't have a room to go back to for a midday break, I must have focused more on capturing images and got more accomplished.

However.... of the just-over-2100 photos that I took a couple of weeks ago, now that I have glanced at a good portion of them in larger windows I can see that maybe 2000 of them are crap!  Either certain perfect shots were ruined by people suddenly walking into the frame right as I snapped, or I encountered much sunlight and intrusive glare, or the camera wouldn't focus as it normally does, OR I simply couldn't take the time to stand there and get the best shot I wanted to get because there were too many people around me and it got to be too distracting and hard to manage.  

I am not thrilled with too many of the pictures that I got this time around.  I think I was happier with my photos from my December 2012 trip, even though I possibly covered more territory on this year's trip.  But I posted one of the few _non_-craptastic photos in the Picture of the Day thread a couple of days ago.  I don't know how many more diamonds in the rough I will find in this motley batch o' photos, though.

By the way -- I forgot to ask/mention this last week.  For those who have stayed onsite at DLR this holiday season... You know those calls you get to alert you of the following day's activities and park hours (not just during the holidays but year-round)?  At the PPH the calls come in every day in the late afternoon, but before 5 p.m.  I'm not sure when they come in at the other 2 hotels.  

Anyway, on my last couple of days I noticed that there was something mentioned in the '_this is what's happening tomorrow_' room calls that hadn't been there in the first 2 calls -- *"The Merriest Hotel on Earth."*  It was a limited thing, but I don't know _how_ limited.  I'm not sure if it was limited to that week at DLR only, or just for a few days, or for the whole season.  I _think_ it may have be mini-tour of some sort -- maybe to the Disneyland Hotel to look at the holiday decorations (which would explain the sudden appearance of the gingerbread Castle, the themed trees in the towers and the colored lights at the entrance of the DLH this year)???

Did anyone hear of this *Merriest Hotel on Earth* thing while staying onsite and, if so, was it a tour?  Not that I missed out on seeing the decorations at the DLH -- I saw all of them -- but I think it's a cool idea if there is a little mini-tour that takes you there.

All right.  Enough babble from me at the moment.  I am headed back to The Grove and Farmers Market today, to try to get some photos before the carolers leave, the snow stops falling and the trees come down.  The last couple of times I walked through there I didn't have my camera with me.  Then again, these photos may turn out to be craptastic too!

I will try to post a few of the non-horrible DLR photos in this thread a bit later or tomorrow -- if I can scrounge enough of them together for one post, that is.


*Ho Ho Ho!*


----------



## crystal1313

Sherry!  I need to post my photos from the trip.  I didn't take as many as I usually do.  I'm hoping to find time in the next couple of days =)  I did get a couple of really cute family photos (where we are all looking AND smiling at the camera, LOL!), so that is always nice!  I never heard anything about the Merriest Hotel on Earth, but to be honest, I really wasn't paying attention and we weren't at the hotels much.  Sounds neat though!

My DH and I were just talking about how much going to the parks gets us in the holiday spirit.  It's just SO magical at the parks during Christmas time.  If I don't get back here before Christmas, I want to wish you a Merry Christmas Sherry!  And everyone else here too.  This thread is SO much fun!  I can't wait for next year!


----------



## planningjollyholiday

Don't know how valid this info is, but on my mousewait app someone posted that Gibson girl has peppermint icecream.


----------



## lucysmom

We are sitting in the airport waiting for our late flight. So sad to know our trip is over, but what a wonderful time we had! 

Today we had breakfast at Surf's Up in the PPH.  The set up was very attractive and the food plentiful.  Such a difference from Minnie's two days ago.  We loved it, and we got to see the PPH tree in person. It is very colorful and seems to fit the theme, but I never saw it in the original form. 

After breakfast we walked to DTD to watch Frozen (loved, loved, loved it) and do our last bit of shopping. I was looking for some notepad cubes but couldn't find any. Also most of the Christmas ornaments were way too heavy for a real tree. So, we did not get either item, but we managed to spend over one hundred dollars anyway. I shared a few twenty percent coupons with other customers and told myself to quit shopping. 

Lunch was at Storytellers. I really like that place.  Great food, good service, and not astronomical prices.  It was much better than even Blue Bayou, and we had a waterside table!

 Then it was time to go. We took the taxi to the airport for the flat thirty-five dollar fee. And here we wait.  Homeward bound.  Back to dishes, laundry, cooking, and taking the dog out.  I am so grateful to Sherry and everyone on this thread for helping us plan and execute the most wonderful vacation. I hope we can make it a yearly tradition the way many of you have. DLR really is the merriest place to celebrate Christmas!


----------



## KCmike

*SHERRY E*  Can't wait to see those photos!  Funny about taking the fewest photos while on your Club 33 day!  I was the same way.  I guess we were experiencing too much fun, huh?









Holiday Popcorn by KC MikeD, on Flickr


----------



## jtestuser

Anyone know if the character goodnight is happening on Christmas Eve at DLR this year?

Searched through the forum and this thread and wasn't able to find anything about it...


----------



## rentayenta

Sherry, I'll do a more thorough report but wanted to show you that I finally was lucky enough to score *2* fresh candy canes on our Disneyland day. 





  This one got gobbled up on the car ride home. My second one will go on the tree and back in the bubble wrap right after Christmas. It's the perfect decoration for my Disney tree.


----------



## kmedina

rentayenta said:


> Sherry, I'll do a more thorough report but wanted to show you that I finally was lucky enough to score 2 fresh candy canes on our Disneyland day.     This one got gobbled up on the car ride home. My second one will go on the tree and back in the bubble wrap right after Christmas. It's the perfect decoration for my Disney tree.



Awesome. I hope to score one someday. We will definitely need to return for Christmas in 2015.


----------



## u2pixi

Happy Christmas Eve everyone 

I tried to post a pic but I couldn't get it to work  

I had a wonderful time at the parks, The PPH was terrific, the shows were great and I really enjoyed the Holiday time tour. One thing I did was save the three rides the tour went on so my first time riding them was on the tour- this definitely added to the excitement! The overlays were fantastic but I will admit that I did miss the original Haunted Mansion- it's my favourite ride so I look forward to riding it next time! 

Thanks again to everyone who has contributed here- you all helped to make my trip wonderful! 

I hope you all have a terrific Christmas and New Year- Stay safe and enjoy!

Amy


----------



## czmom

Wishing everyone a very Merry Christmas!!! 

My photopass CD came this week and I have started making my book. I make a photo book of every trip and we love looking at them. So now I am reliving our trip and it is so much fun!


----------



## Kauinohea

I haven't been on the thread much recently.....so busy with many family challenges, but thankfully DH, DD14, DD12, and DS6 fly out tonight at 10:30 Hawaii time! We are so excited and in need of a family vacation!  We will be staying at the Paradise Pier Hotel again with a park view room. We love that hotel  We also Have the Christmas tour booked as well a Goofy's! Wishing you all a very joyous Christmas!


----------



## mrsw94

Sherry E said:


> *czmom --*
> In other words, is there anyone else here who was kind of disappointed with their trip in general (for whatever reason) and won't consider another holiday visit?  Or did everyone pretty much have a great time overall?



I realized I never answered this question.  Overall, we had a great trip.  I am a Christmas fanatic and loved all the decorations, music and everything.  Christmas at Disneyland has been on my 'bucket list' and I'm so glad we got to experience it.

That being said, I don't know that we will do it again.  (Although I'd still love to be able to see the Candlelight Processsional some day.)  The crowds were just a little too much for us to handle.  We were there 2 full days, Sun the 15th and Mon the 16th.  Also a few hours Sat eve and Tuesday morn.  We've been in October the past few years, and this was our first Christmas visit.  Last October (2012) the crowds were much higher than previous years and we decided we were ready to try something else.  I think we'd like to figure out a time with lower crowds. As much as I love the decorations, I also love the Magic of Disney and am ready to experience the parks without all the 'extras'.  

The only reason we were able to enjoy many of the rides was because the hubby ended up in a wheelchair so we were able to utilize the disabled entrances in DL.  Otherwise, I think we would have skipped quite a few rides. Since hubby's back was hurt, we also skipped most of the e-ticket rides.  I can't even imagine how we would have managed to squeeze those in.

I think that sums it up!


----------



## perlster

let's try Twitter : It's official - Peppermint Ice Cream at Gibson Girl while supplies last!


----------



## Sherry E

*perlster --* 

I was just reading that very thing about the ice cream on Twitter earlier (a few hours ago), based on what *planningjollyholiday* said about seeing a mention of it on MouseWait last night.  ("By popular demand" is right, as referenced in Disneyland Today's tweet!)  

!Interesting how the ice cream conveniently appears this week, when it is expected to be super mega-crowded before and after Christmas, but it wasn't available at Gibson Girl earlier in the season when crowds were presumably lower.  Interesting that the ice cream was available at Ghirardelli early in the season and then vanished, never to return, but now it pops up at Gibson Girl at the end of the season!  And interesting how Disney -- both the CM at Clarabelle's and the CM at Ghirardelli -- said in no uncertain terms that Dreyer's was not making the tub size they needed in that flavor anymore, but Dreyer's seemed to imply that the individual shops had the choice of whether or not to carry that flavor from Dreyer's.

Hopefully Dreyer's just finally came to its senses -- albeit a tad late -- and realized that lots of people actually go to Disneyland for the holidays (shocking!) and would like to eat their peppermint ice cream while there.  It's good exposure for Dreyer's to have that flavor at DLR. It certainly helps their business outside of DLR, I would imagine.

Anyway, I have no clue.  I have no idea what's happening with that confounded ice cream!  It's there, it's not there, then it's there again.  It's at the Blue Bayou and at the BBQ, but not at the actual ice cream places.  It's at Ghirardelli but no one knows about it until right before it disappears.  It's not at Gibson Girl and now it _is_ at Gibson Girl.  Shockingly, I actually saw several cartons of Peppermint Wonderland at the local CVS yesterday, when I expected to see none.  It seems like when it is expected to be somewhere it's not, and when it's not expected it suddenly pops up.


----------



## rentayenta

kmedina said:


> Awesome. I hope to score one someday. We will definitely need to return for Christmas in 2015.



The candy canes are so delicious, smooth, not that tingly hot peppermint taste. I was like silly excited.  We're hoping for 2014 Christmas. I'm going to make the reservation at 7 months at the GCV and hope the rest falls into place.


----------



## mvf-m11c

Sherry E said:


> *perlster --*
> 
> I was just reading that very thing about the ice cream on Twitter earlier (a few hours ago), based on what *planningjollyholiday* said about seeing a mention of it on MouseWait last night.  ("By popular demand" is right, as referenced in Disneyland Today's tweet!)
> 
> !Interesting how the ice cream conveniently appears this week, when it is expected to be super mega-crowded before and after Christmas, but it wasn't available at Gibson Girl earlier in the season when crowds were presumably lower.  Interesting that the ice cream was available at Ghirardelli early in the season and then vanished, never to return, but now it pops up at Gibson Girl at the end of the season!  And interesting how Disney -- both the CM at Clarabelle's and the CM at Ghirardelli -- said in no uncertain terms that Dreyer's was not making the tub size they needed in that flavor anymore, but Dreyer's seemed to imply that the individual shops had the choice of whether or not to carry that flavor from Dreyer's.
> 
> Hopefully Dreyer's just finally came to its senses -- albeit a tad late -- and realized that lots of people actually go to Disneyland for the holidays (shocking!) and would like to eat their peppermint ice cream while there.  It's good exposure for Dreyer's to have that flavor at DLR. It certainly helps their business outside of DLR, I would imagine.
> 
> Anyway, I have no clue.  I have no idea what's happening with that confounded ice cream!  It's there, it's not there, then it's there again.  It's at the Blue Bayou and at the BBQ, but not at the actual ice cream places.  It's at Ghirardelli but no one knows about it until right before it disappears.  It's not at Gibson Girl and now it _is_ at Gibson Girl.  Shockingly, I actually saw several cartons of Peppermint Wonderland at the local CVS yesterday, when I expected to see none.  It seems like when it is expected to be somewhere it's not, and when it's not expected it suddenly pops up.



Just like you Sherry, I was surprised to read that Gibson Girl got the peppermint ice cream at this time during the busiest week at DL. I'll find out this week to see if they are true.


----------



## tksbaskets

Merry Christmas for cold and snowy Michigan!  



rentayenta said:


> The candy canes are so delicious, smooth, not that tingly hot peppermint taste. I was like silly excited.  We're hoping for 2014 Christmas. I'm going to make the reservation at 7 months at the GCV and hope the rest falls into place.



We are going to bust up one of our candy canes today!  So glad you found it tasty!


----------



## Sherry E

_Have yourself a merry little Christmas,
Let your heart be light
From now on,
our troubles will be out of sight...
_




*From my trip a couple of weeks ago...Can you recognize where all of these holiday sights were located around DLR, or where I was when I took the photos?  (Some of them will be obvious!  Lol.)*



































































































































_Through the years 
We all will be together,
If the Fates allow
Hang a shining star upon the highest bough.
And have yourself a merry little Christmas now. 
_​


----------



## kaoden39

Sherry,

Thank you. Those are all so amazing!!


----------



## KCmike

Glad to see your photos are safe and onto the Disboards!  Nice first series.


----------



## tksbaskets

Sherry such a great post!!  I love all the pictures and can place quite a few.  Merry Christmas!

TK


----------



## figment_jii

Just wanted to wish everyone a Merry Christmas!


----------



## Sherry E

Merry Christmas to you too, *figment_jii* -- and to everyone who has recently posted (*Amy, Jenny, czmom, mrsw94, Kauinohea, perlster, Bret, Jamie, crystal1313, egritz, Trish, Astylla,* etc.), and to all of the DIS'ers I met or saw this year -- including *Kim, Kathy, Janet, PHXscuba, Laurie/DizNee Luver and Liza/funatdisney*!  (*PHXscuba* and *Laurie* each sent me very nice thank you PMs for inviting them to join me at Club 33, which was so thoughtful of them to do!  And *Kathy* made me a cute little scrapbook to keep pictures in, which was also extremely kind and thoughtful.)  Thank you, also, to everyone who participated regularly in the Theme Week Countdown, particularly *pattyduke34*, who entered in every single week's theme!  

*Michele, Mike and TK* --  Thank you for the kind comments and a very merry Christmas to you all!  I'm not sure how good any of the pictures that I posted are (or aren't), but they were less horrible/less boring/less blah than some others in the bunch that I took!

*TK --*  Like you did after last year's Countdown to Christmas on Hallmark, I am hoping you will give your final review/grades on each one of the new movies this year when you've had a chance to watch them.  I know which ones were my favorites of the new group, but I also discovered new holiday movies on Lifetime, Ion and UP that I liked.  Not to mention the fact that I happened to catch older Hallmark/Lifetime/Ion/UP/ABC Family movies (meaning like movies from the last several years) that I had never seen before too, so I couldn't even keep up with all of the movies there were to watch between all of those channels!  I feel like I've been watching some sort of holiday movie every day since the beginning of November, on some channel or another, and I still haven't seen all of them!

That said, I was filled with glee when Hallmark just ran a commercial a few minutes ago, promoting their _next_ Countdown to Christmas -- which will officially begin on Saturday, November 1, 2014!  Isn't that crazy, that the holiday season of 2013 isn't even over yet and I am excited for the next Countdown that starts on 11/1/14??  What can I say?  I love holiday stuff!


​
*By the way... I have mentioned before that I know that someone in the Disney camp pays attention to this thread, and probably to The DIS in general.  What I'm not sure of is exactly how many 'someones' in how many camps tune in.  I know that at least one or two people in the Social Media segments of DLR (and the Parks Blog) tune in from time to time -- because, obviously, a big, popular thread like this, with many participants and a lot of activity, is what Social Media people look for.  They want to see what is being discussed about DLR on the Internet so they can get an idea of what the general public is thinking about certain things.

There should have been a combo Christmas/New Year's dining Parks Blog, but for some reason the Parks Blog skipped Christmas and did a Blog about New Year's meals instead.  In any case, that was pretty much a direct result of extending a request for more dining info beyond Thanksgiving.

Also, in the past I have occasionally noticed that when certain things have been discussed here (or in the previous Superthread), not long after a Parks Blog will pop up about a similar thing.  Or, a comment will be made such as "Downtown Disney needs to have a Christmas tree," and lo and behold -- the tree returned this year!  Or, "...there needs to be more to the Village in Downtown Disney" and suddenly there IS more of a Village this year!

A couple of days ago or so I left a comment under a Parks Blog about the Christmas trees of WDW and of the international Disney parks.  I mentioned that the trees of Cars Land and the other trees of Disneyland Resort should have been included in the Blog.

So...yesterday, up popped a Parks Blog about the Cars Land trees, and today, up popped a Blog about the other Christmas trees of Disneyland!  Coincidence?  I don't think so.  Someone is paying attention!

Also, a while back I made a comment -- here and in a separate thread about Jingle Cruise -- about how I felt there could have been more decor in Jingle Cruise.  Nothing too silly or out-of-context, but just a bit more than what was there. 

One of the things I specifically suggested was that the Bengal tiger should have a Santa hat in his claws/paws or teeth/mouth.  Actually, I think I mentioned the tiger thing before Jingle Cruise opened and after I rode it.  And...guess what is now in the tiger's mouth?  Yep.  You guessed it.  A Santa hat!!  Not the red and white kind, but the beige/burlap kind like what the skippers of the boats have been wearing this year!!!  That tiger did not have a Santa hat in its mouth in mid-November, but now it has one!  Hmmm...

So...this is yet one more reason why you should always stay tuned to this Superthread and be sure to post in it when you can, if you have ideas or detailed thoughts about what you love and what could be improved during the holiday season!  Someone is out there, paying attention.  We may never know exactly who is out there, from which departments of DLR, or how often they tune in, but they do tune in -- and your comments could make a difference!

In fact, I wouldn't be shocked if, by the holiday season of 2014, a lot of that clunky clutter beneath the Paradise Pier Hotel tree has suddenly vanished too! 

(I put in a request for a Parks Blog on the masquerade masks in New Orleans Square.  We'll see what happens!  We have a while to go before Mardi Gras, so there is plenty of time.)*

​


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

Merry Christmas everybody! Hard to believe all those months of trip planning, the actual trip, talks of Christmas movies & peppermint ice cream and here we are with Christmas Day almost at an end. Life moves at a crazy speed!

There may been some discussion about extending our holiday 2014 trip to stay the day past Thanksgiving (that would make an 8 day trip!) and renewing our APs since we'll be back in SoCal in June 2014. Yes, we just only got this year's and are planning like that. Christmastime was actually very nice, but we realized we don't really want to be back for Thanksgiving Day - it's nice to have one low-key (meaning minimal work for us) holiday. We'll see what actually happens though - it's still 11 months off and a lot can change. But I can dream in the meantime...


----------



## kmedina

Thanks, Sherry. I had a great time meeting you as well. It was a highlight of my trip.  Even though I joined this thread late, it was so nice to see it all cone together. The tips were invaluable, and I enjoyed reading about everyone's trip. Hopefully, everyone had a very a merry Christmas (especially those lucky enough to be at Disney today)!

It is nice to see that we have a voice. Somewhere out there someone from Disney is reading and listening. I agree that too many changes happened for them to be mere coincidences. How I would love to work for Disney!  They must have cool jobs.  As much as I would love reading and writing about Disney, I think VIP tour guides have the best job ever!


----------



## tksbaskets

I'll definitely post my thoughts on the 2013 Hallmark Movies *Sherry*! I'm already looking forward to next year as well! 


I have a bunch still on my DVR but so far (PSA I find Hallmark Christmas Movies 'popcorn for the brain'  Light, airy, and hits the spot.  As such I do not expect to see any up for Golden Globes or Oscars but that isn't why I watch the Hallmark Channel on a continuous loop during the holidays 

Snow Bride - very cute

Catch a Christmas Star - very cute as well

Fir Crazy - it's up there as my favorite so far

Santa Switch - not one of my favorites.  I thought the whole divorce/get back together was unplausable

Finding Christmas - much like "Trading Christmas" that is one of my favorites, this was very cute.

The Thanksgiving House - I thought the guy was adorable and I liked the movie

A Very Merry Mix-up - another one of my favs this Christmas.  A nice twist I wasn't expecting.

Yet to watch (I'll edit this post when I do):

Pete's Christmas

The Christmas Ornament
Window Wonderland
Let it Snow
The Christmas Spirit
Hats off to Christmas


----------



## lash

I love this thread  I was just curious what to expect tomorrow. We may be hitting downtown disney for a bit. Would get there between 10-11am and take off around 3ish. Horribly bad crowds? Just want to prepare myself lol.


----------



## nicolispicoli

I didn't end up going on my trip over the weekend. I got ill about 3 weeks ago and thought it would be long gone when I planned last minute, but of course, my body had a different plan in store. Mid-week last week, it morphed into a nasty sinus infection and I sadly gave my tickets to someone else. Thank goodness I already had a trip planned for February or I'd be in a deep disney depression!! Hope everyone has had a great time and enjoyed the amazing holiday spirit at our favorite happy place!


----------



## GizMo123

Got back a couple weeks ago. This thread wad very helpful! I was surprised at the crowd levels.  Although it wasn't overly crazy - it was still quite crowded. RSR was fantastic but that line is insane!

Holiday tour was worth it and the Christmas lights were spectacular.   I will have to go back again just for the decorations. I miss it already.


----------



## lucysmom

Thank you for posting those beautiful pictures. I am afraid I have the Disney blues right now, and your pictures are like a soothing slave. I am hoping that someone who is in the parks this week will post trip reports, too. Oh, I will just have to start planning for next year!


----------



## Phoenixrising

I've got the Disney blues too, but decided to do some retail therapy this morning, and scored some Disney Jim Shore ornaments for 90% off. Am going to start to save for either a WDW or DL trip for the family once I've got the money for the next greyhound addition to the family and have my pics developed finally. The next trip will probably will be to WDW even though it costs us double to vacation there compared to DL. We've never been to WDW, so that's where the family want's to vacation next, but in my heart DL will always be my fav place to go for vacation.


----------



## mom2rtk

Sherry E said:


> !Interesting how the ice cream conveniently appears this week, when it is expected to be super mega-crowded before and after Christmas, but it wasn't available at Gibson Girl earlier in the season when crowds were presumably lower.  Interesting that the ice cream was available at Ghirardelli early in the season and then vanished, never to return, but now it pops up at Gibson Girl at the end of the season!



If it's anything like the freezer at my house, it was probably buried under too many frozen pizzas and chicken nuggets and they just found it! 



Sherry E said:


> Merry Christmas to you too, *figment_jii* -- and to everyone who has recently posted (*Amy, Jenny, czmom, mrsw94, Kauinohea, perlster, Bret, Jamie, crystal1313, egritz, Trish, Astylla,* etc.), and to all of the DIS'ers I met or saw this year -- including *Kim, Kathy, Janet, PHXscuba, Laurie/DizNee Luver and Liza/funatdisney*!  (*PHXscuba* and *Laurie* each sent me very nice thank you PMs for inviting them to join me at Club 33, which was so thoughtful of them to do!  And *Kathy* made me a cute little scrapbook to keep pictures in, which was also extremely kind and thoughtful.)  Thank you, also, to everyone who participated regularly in the Theme Week Countdown, particularly *pattyduke34*, who entered in every single week's theme!



Thank you so much Sherry! It was awesome to get to see you several times during our trips. It just seemed the logical conclusion to this year long journey you helped us take. 

I'm SO glad your photos turned up safe and sound. I love what I have seen you post so far and look forward to seeing so much more. I especially love your composition in those shots of the resort trees. LOVE the fireplace in the background!  Looks just like home.


----------



## Gisele

lucysmom said:
			
		

> Thank you for posting those beautiful pictures. I am afraid I have the Disney blues right now, and your pictures are like a soothing slave. I am hoping that someone who is in the parks this week will post trip reports, too. Oh, I will just have to start planning for next year!



0oh...soothing slave...is that an amenity offered at the DLR hotels?



____ J/K! I know it's a typo.
But just could not help myself. Lol


----------



## lucysmom

lucysmom said:


> Thank you for posting those beautiful pictures. I am afraid I have the Disney blues right now, and your pictures are like a soothing slave. I am hoping that someone who is in the parks this week will post trip reports, too. Oh, I will just have to start planning for next year!



...a soothing salve!! Autocorrect can be a real pain sometimes!


----------



## Gisele

Oh I know it can be. Seriously. Lol



Ok, time for me to dummy up. 

I liked the Jingle Jungle Cruise. I love the Jungle Cruise. If it returns next year, I would love to see more holiday decor. Nothing over the top, after all it is a jungle out there! And it isn't like the skips can go out to the five n dime to buy, well really anything. Maybe though between friends and relatives of the western crew and Trader Sam's connections, a bit more decor will find its way to this tropical outpost; Christmas lights, post cards, letters from home, maybe a real Christmas tree freshly boated and or flown in, hand made ornaments and some gifties from and to the crew and island natives. I liked the native tree et al.
Ok, so if I could work on this theming and decorating, it would make my day! 
I made it a point to see Billy Hill and the Hillbillies, holiday version.
I cannot compare it to the non holiday version for I would always end up missing it. Anyway, I really enjoyed their performance. It would have been especially nice if their act had been a bit longer. 
Indy does need a big time out. The first day I was there, Indy was down before the park even opened. And although I am not able to visit as often as many, all the same, I have not seen it like that before. It did not open until 7:45 p.m. then went back down before closing. Wow! And Mara's eyes never did shine upon you. 
I had thought about trying the famous peppermint Wonderland ice cream, but did not have enough room for it. But...back on the old homestead, while doing some last minute shopping at Target, I spied one container of this minty delight and thought I better get it, while the getting is good. I looked for more, but no, that was the last carton period. The store was if not short on ice cream, was clean out of various flavors. This limited edition Dryers Grand Ice Cream is totally yummy delicious! I might add a bit of homemade chocolate syrup. 
When I actually make it. Lol
My only grievance about my visit to the land, is my last day there, because it was my last day there. For if I had my druthers, I would still be there.


----------



## julieheyer

Merry Christmas Disers!!

Woohoo for getting the ice cream at Gibson girl, glad some of you are still in the parks enjoying some holiday magic!!

I'm sorry for those who were harassed about the passes and the 2 year olds age. Such a frustration. I'm sure a lot of parents lie about their kids age to save some money. Not sure how they could enforce that rule? Maybe require copies of birth certificates? In fact, I'm surprised they don't, given how thoroughly they enforce the multi day tickets.

Hope the new year's holiday isn't as crowded for those still gearing up for their visit... Enjoy the parks!!


----------



## Sherry E

DisneyJamieCA said:


> Merry Christmas everybody! Hard to believe all those months of trip planning, the actual trip, talks of Christmas movies & peppermint ice cream and here we are with Christmas Day almost at an end. Life moves at a crazy speed!
> 
> There may been some discussion about extending our holiday 2014 trip to stay the day past Thanksgiving (that would make an 8 day trip!) and renewing our APs since we'll be back in SoCal in June 2014. Yes, we just only got this year's and are planning like that. Christmastime was actually very nice, but we realized we don't really want to be back for Thanksgiving Day - it's nice to have one low-key (meaning minimal work for us) holiday. We'll see what actually happens though - it's still 11 months off and a lot can change. But I can dream in the meantime...



Belated Merry Christmas, *Jamie*!  (_That reminds me -- I have about 7 non-urgent PMs waiting for me to get to them, and yours is one of them!  I haven't had any time, it seems, so I am woefully behind on all of that._)

Anyway, I can totally understand wanting to extend the trip to cover Thanksgiving -- and not just because it's always fun to squeeze in more Disney time when possible, and it's probably extra fun to be at DLR over a holiday!  

For me, the reason to extend the trip would be that if I were coming home on 11/25, I would not only be exhausted when I got home but I wouldn't feel truly settled back in for at least a few days -- and trying to either prepare a Thanksgiving meal on 11/27 or help someone else prepare it would be tough to tackle.  It would be too soon.  Some folks who are used to taking a lot of trips for business or pleasure can bounce back much more easily into their normal routines when they return, so maybe snapping right into Thanksgiving mode would be easy for your family to do if you ended your trip on 11/25.  But, if you are anything like I am, it would take at least a few days to get back into a routine after DLR -- and Thanksgiving would be too much to deal with on top of that!  It's easier (albeit, more expensive) to just stay at DLR over the holiday.

I hope you're able to extend the trip to the day after Thanksgiving, but it will be a wonderful holiday trip even if you don't.




kmedina said:


> Thanks, Sherry. I had a great time meeting you as well. It was a highlight of my trip.  Even though I joined this thread late, it was so nice to see it all cone together. The tips were invaluable, and I enjoyed reading about everyone's trip. Hopefully, everyone had a very a merry Christmas (especially those lucky enough to be at Disney today)!
> 
> It is nice to see that we have a voice. Somewhere out there someone from Disney is reading and listening. I agree that too many changes happened for them to be mere coincidences. How I would love to work for Disney!  They must have cool jobs.  As much as I would love reading and writing about Disney, I think VIP tour guides have the best job ever!



*Kim --*

Thank you for the kind words!

Yes, someone out there in the Disneyland Resort camp is definitely reading along and paying attention to certain threads, and most definitely this one.  They may not tune in year-round.  Maybe they only pop in to see what's being discussed every now and then, or after certain bits of "news" have been released.  

They (at DLR) devote so much time to collecting survey information (I'm sure we've all been approached by CMs to take surveys while in the parks -- in fact, I answered a lot of questions about Viva Navidad on my last day at DLR), so they clearly want to know what the general public thinks about certain things.  Survey results can sometimes be skewed if the survey takers are in a rush, not giving accurate information, or if they think they are _supposed to_ answer a certain way, but an active, busy, popular thread like this Superthread -- where we get into detail about every facet of the DLR holiday season, as well as discuss what we like and do not like -- is a perfect way for the 'lurkers' from DLR to get an idea of what people honestly think/like/dislike.





tksbaskets said:


> I'll definitely post my thoughts on the 2013 Hallmark Movies *Sherry*! I'm already looking forward to next year as well!
> 
> I have a bunch still on my DVR but so far (PSA I find Hallmark Christmas Movies 'popcorn for the brain'  Light, airy, and hits the spot.  As such I do not expect to see any up for Golden Globes or Oscars but that isn't why I watch the Hallmark Channel on a continuous loop during the holidays
> 
> Snow Bride - very cute
> 
> Catch a Christmas Star - very cute as well
> 
> Fir Crazy - it's up there as my favorite so far
> 
> Santa Switch - not one of my favorites.  I thought the whole divorce/get back together was unplausable
> 
> Finding Christmas - much like "Trading Christmas" that is one of my favorites, this was very cute.
> 
> Yet to watch (I'll edit this post when I do):
> The Thanksgiving House
> Pete's Christmas
> A Very Merry Mix-up
> The Christmas Ornament
> Window Wonderland
> Let it Snow
> The Christmas Spirit
> Hats off to Christmas



*TK --*

Thank you for your reviews of what you have watched thus far!  I will be very curious to see what you think of the others!

You know, I really need to take a page from your book and start actually recording the new Hallmark holiday movies -- or any other holiday movies from the last few years, or from any other channel, that may have escaped me, and that I would like to watch -- and keep them in the DVR until I have had a chance to sit down and view them, uninterrupted.  I think that would be a better, more organized 'system' for me!  This would be especially effective since Hallmark, Lifetime, Ion and UP don't have On Demand listings with my cable provider and I can't just go back and watch the movies at any old time.

What ends up happening with me is that I _intend_ to sit down and watch all of the brand new Hallmark movies, the brand new Lifetime movies, and any other brand new holiday movie that debuts on random channels...but it doesn't always happen.  I keep the Hallmark Channel on almost all season long, so that automatically prevents me from seeing some of the new Lifetime/UP/Ion/ABC Family films.  But, when I switch over to one of those other channels, I find older movies from the last several years that I have not seen (such as _Christmas Angel_ on Lifetime), and I get caught up in those... which ends up preventing me from watching something else I haven't seen on Hallmark!

Basically, the entire 2 months of November and December become a blur as I switch back and forth between the Hallmark Channel, the Hallmark Movie Channel, Lifetime, ABC Family, Ion and UP.  I manage to catch quite a few of the brand new movies on each channel...but not all of them.  I also manage to catch quite a few of the older gems that I haven't seen yet...but not all of them.  So, by the time the final holiday movie airs and we welcome a brand new year, there are still many older and new movies I have not seen.

Another problem is that sometimes I can watch maybe the first 30 minutes of a movie, and if it doesn't grab me right away or if the commercials are too distracting, or if something else is distracting me, I tune out and switch to another channel.  Sometimes I make a snap judgment and decide that I 'can't get into' or don't really like a certain movie, but then I happen to catch it at another point weeks later when I am more focused -- and realize I really like it!  (That happened this year, in fact!)

So, all of that said, here are my reviews of what I managed to catch on various channels this year, whether I made it all the way through the movies or not...

*Hallmark Channel's New Movies of 2013 (note that the Thumbs Up smilies only indicate the ones that I really, really liked a lot -- not the ones that I liked somewhat)*

_*Pete's Christmas*_ -- I loved the holiday scenes at the very start of the movie.  Otherwise, it was just so-so.  I think I missed a section of it somewhere along the line.

_*Thanksgiving House*_ -- This was one that didn't "grab" me when I tried to watch it, so to this day I have not seen it all the way through and cannot make a fair assessment.

_*Snow Bride*_ -- LOVED it!  It was a delightful holiday-comedy-romance.  Real chemistry between the attractive leads.  Snappy dialogue.  This one was recorded and is staying on the DVR!  One of my favorites from this year's crop of new movies, for sure, and perhaps one of my favorites of all of the Hallmark movies from any year!

*A Very Merry Mix-Up* -- This is one that I _thought_ I could not get into.  This is one that I thought I did not like when I first tried to watch it.  However, I made a point to actually record it and pay attention to it the other day and...I love it!  It is very charming and sweet.  I love the family in it -- they are like the family that everyone would want to have.  I think this is one of my favorites of the 2013 crop of new movies as well!  It is staying on the DVR.

*Window Wonderland* -- I tried several times to get into this movie and for some weird reason it never grabbed me, no matter which scenes I watched.  I did not record it so I have not watched it from beginning to end...only bits and pieces.

*Fir Crazy* -- This is another one that did not grab me on any occasion when I tried to view it, and I wish I had recorded it so I could give it a fair chance and watch it without distraction.  I read another online review of it somewhere and the reviewer seemed to like it.  Unfortunately, it doesn't appear that _Fir Crazy_ will be repeated between now and 12/31 so I guess I have to wait until November 2014 to watch it in its entirety.

_*Let It Snow*_ - LOVED this movie!  This is definitely staying on the DVR, as it is a favorite from 2013 and one of my favorites of all the Hallmark movies from any year.  The story is so sweet.  The lodge/inn is endearing.  The two romantic leads are appealing.  I loved that they both come to realize how much they love Christmas, despite what they each thought.  I loved her childlike glee when she woke up on Christmas morning.

*The Christmas Spirit* -- I liked this one a lot better than I expected to.  It's not a favorite of all-time, but I liked it and would watch it again.  

_*Finding Christmas*_ -- This is the one that I thought would end up being my favorite of the 2013 new movies.  It wasn't!  I loved _Trading Christmas_ (from 2011), so I thought the whole plot device of 'swapping houses' would be perfect for me.  Any time I tried to watch _Finding Christmas_ I got bored.  I thought it dragged in the beginning, and I didn't think the leads were interesting or charismatic enough to hold my attention.  However, that said, I did not watch it all the way through and will give it another chance.  It could end up like _A Very Merry Mix-Up_ in that I _think_ I don't like it at first, but I actually end up loving it!

*Santa Switch* -- This is another one I did not watch all the way through.  The plot didn't appeal to me, but the scenes I watched were boring.  If I encounter it again in 2014 I will give it another chance.

_*Hats Off to Christmas*_ -- This was cute.  I can't tell if I _really_ liked it, or if I just liked it.  It's somewhere in the middle, I think.  It was pleasant and I'd probably watch it again, but it's not saved on the DVR.

_*Catch a Christmas Star*_ -- It's cute.  I liked the story.  I would watch it again, but it's not holding any of my DVR space at the moment.

Finally...

_*The Christmas Ornament*_ -- This was one that I didn't _think_ I liked too much...at first.  And then I watched it again...and LOVED it!  This is definitely staying on the DVR, along with _Snow Bride, A Very Merry Mix-Up and Let It Snow (and Farewell, Mr. Kringle, Trading Christmas, Mrs. Miracle and Most Wonderful Time of Year too)_!  I don't know if there was chemistry between the leads or not, but I totally bought into the relationship -- and I thought that the dialogue was better and even more realistic than it sometimes is in Hallmark movies!  (Plus, what female wouldn't want a super-handsome guy saying those wonderful things to her, like Cameron Mathison says to Kellie Martin in the movie?)  I didn't understand what the true significance of the _title_ of the movie was going to be...until the end!  Nice little 'twist,' think.




*Older Hallmark movies (from last year and prior) that I finally watched all the way through, for the first time, this year:*

*A Bride For Christmas* -- Loved it.  Another pair with real chemistry.  I should have saved it on the DVR.

_*Once Upon a Christmas*_ and _*Twice Upon a Christmas*_ --  Very syrupy-sweet and Kathy Ireland's acting is questionable, but I have to admit I was drawn into all of that syrupy holiday goodness.


​

*ABC Family's New 2013 Movies*

_*Holidaze*_ -- It was cute.  Nothing spectacular, but very pleasant.

_*Christmas Bounty*_ -- I totally missed it, although I think it is on On Demand.



*ABC Family movies from last year and prior, that I finally saw in their entirety:*

*The 12 Dates of Christmas*-- Pretty cute and witty.  Not a favorite, though.

_*The Mistle-Tones*_ -- This is one that I did not see all the way through in 2012, but I finally had a chance to watch it this year and I really liked it! I liked the song choices in the movie as well.

*Snowglobe* -- It was pretty cute and funny!  I loved the snowglobe townspeople!


​

*Lifetime's New Movies of 2013*

*Kristin's Christmas Past* -- I tried to get through it.  Cute idea, but it bored me.  I stopped watching before it ended.

_*The Twelve Trees of Christmas*_ -- I never saw it all the way through, and what I saw did not grab me.  Hopefully I will be able to see it in full in 2014.  It deserves another chance.

_*Christmas in the City*_ -- Totally missed it.

_*Christmas on the Bayou*_ -- The first few minutes bored me and I did not watch the rest of it.

_*Dear Secret Santa*_-- Totally missed it.

_*A Snow Globe Christmas*_ - LOVED it!  Witty banter, a cute romantic holiday story with a bit of fantasy, and nice little 'twist' at the end.  This one stays on the DVR!



*Lifetime Movies from 2012 and prior, that I just watched for the first time this year:*

_*Christmas Angel*_ (with Bruce Davison) -- LOVED it.  It was more serious and not upbeat.  I was wiping tears away at one point.  But the message is a good one, and it ended on a positive note.  I should have recorded it and did not.


​

*ION's New Movies for 2013*

_*All I Want for Christmas*_ -- So-so.  Not bad, not good.

_*Christmas Belle*_ -- A nod to Beauty and the Beast, holiday style.  It was not bad.  I liked it, but didn't love it.

_*My Santa*_ -- Totally missed it.

_*Defending Santa*_ -- Totally missed it.

_*Holiday Road Trip*_ -- I think I would have liked it, but I totally missed it!


​

*UP's New Movies for 2013*

*Marry Me For Christmas* -- Totally missed it.

_*Christmas For a Dollar *_-- Totally missed it, but looks like it would have been good in a downbeat sort of way!

_*Silver Bells*_ -- I only caught some of it and it bored me.  I didn't watch all the way through.

*Guess Who's Coming To Christmas?* (with Drew Lachey) -- I like the 'pompous rock star goes to a small town and finds love' story.  It was very cute!



*2012 Movie from Ion/UP that I didn't see in full:*

*Christmas Lodge* -- Looked like a cute story, but I never had time to watch it.


​

Anyway, those are just the movies that were new or that I caught for the first time this year.  There are so many others on Lifetime and Hallmark that I never got a chance to watch this year.  Hopefully they will be rerun in 2014 so I will have another chance.  At least I will probably never run out of holiday movies to watch, whether I am catching all-new ones or catching up on older ones that I missed.






lash said:


> I love this thread  I was just curious what to expect tomorrow. We may be hitting downtown disney for a bit. Would get there between 10-11am and take off around 3ish. Horribly bad crowds? Just want to prepare myself lol.



*lash --*

By now you must already be at Downtown Disney.  I would imagine that it is crowded -- but probably much more so in the parks!





nicolispicoli said:


> I didn't end up going on my trip over the weekend. I got ill about 3 weeks ago and thought it would be long gone when I planned last minute, but of course, my body had a different plan in store. Mid-week last week, it morphed into a nasty sinus infection and I sadly gave my tickets to someone else. Thank goodness I already had a trip planned for February or I'd be in a deep disney depression!! Hope everyone has had a great time and enjoyed the amazing holiday spirit at our favorite happy place!



*nicolispicoli --*

I hope you're feeling better now.  I'm sorry you were not able to go for the holidays, but at least you were able to give your tickets away.





GizMo123 said:


> Got back a couple weeks ago. This thread wad very helpful! I was surprised at the crowd levels.  Although it wasn't overly crazy - it was still quite crowded. RSR was fantastic but that line is insane!
> 
> Holiday tour was worth it and the Christmas lights were spectacular.   I will have to go back again just for the decorations. I miss it already.



*GizMo123 --*

I'm so glad to hear you had a good trip, and that the tour was worthwhile for you!  I got back a couple of weeks ago, too, and yes, the crowds were a little more substantial than they had been for the last few years in that same general time frame, but I think I expected it this year so I wasn't all that shocked.  I took quite a few photos of areas where there were practically no crowds or where the lines for rides were short.  The crowds seem to congregate in certain areas at certain points of the day, but if you were to look at my pictures it would seem like the crowds were rather minimal.




lucysmom said:


> Thank you for posting those beautiful pictures. I am afraid I have the Disney blues right now, and your pictures are like a soothing slave. I am hoping that someone who is in the parks this week will post trip reports, too. Oh, I will just have to start planning for next year!



*lucysmom --*

Thank you for the very kind words! 

I was enjoying reading your updates from DLR as the trip was unfolding (and was surprised to see "lucysdad" post here as well!).  I can't believe the trip is already over now!

I know what you mean -- I have a bit of the blues too.  Usually, by the end of a trip, I am tired and almost ready to go back home -- even if just to check mail and what not.  This time I didn't feel like I was ready to end the trip.  I was having a great time and I could have easily stayed for another full week on top of the time I already spent.  Not only did I not accomplish everything I wanted to accomplish (though I got a lot of it done), I was just so wrapped up in the holiday magic and cheer everywhere I turned and I didn't want to leave it!  All of the beautiful Christmas trees everywhere...all of the whimsical wreaths and decorations...all of the stunning lights...all of the festive holiday music...all of the holiday goodies!  I loved the view from my PPH room and didn't want to leave that either.

It's tough to come back to reality after being in that cozy Disney holiday bubble for a while, isn't it?





Phoenixrising said:


> I've got the Disney blues too, but decided to do some retail therapy this morning, and scored some Disney Jim Shore ornaments for 90% off. Am going to start to save for either a WDW or DL trip for the family once I've got the money for the next greyhound addition to the family and have my pics developed finally. The next trip will probably will be to WDW even though it costs us double to vacation there compared to DL. We've never been to WDW, so that's where the family want's to vacation next, but in my heart DL will always be my fav place to go for vacation.



*Trish --*

90% off is certainly therapeutic, indeed!  That's a good score!

Will your eventual WDW trip be a holiday season trip, a Halloween trip or a trip at some other time?  I've never been to WDW but if I had only one chance to go I would go during the holidays because those hotel decorations are amazing and because I love what Epcot does for the season!  If I had 2 chances to go I would also go during WDW's Halloween season to see the Boo To You parade.  And if I had 3 chances to go I would take my 3rd trip during the Flower & Garden Festival!





mom2rtk said:


> If it's anything like the freezer at my house, it was probably buried under too many frozen pizzas and chicken nuggets and they just found it!
> 
> Thank you so much Sherry! It was awesome to get to see you several times during our trips. It just seemed the logical conclusion to this year long journey you helped us take.
> 
> I'm SO glad your photos turned up safe and sound. I love what I have seen you post so far and look forward to seeing so much more. I especially love your composition in those shots of the resort trees. LOVE the fireplace in the background!  Looks just like home.



*Janet --*

Thank you so much for all of the very kind words about everything!  It was really great to meet you, Kim and Kathy, as well as PHXscuba the following day.

That GCH/fireplace shot was tricky to get, so I am relieved it came out even halfway decently!  I'm sure you know (and KCmike knows, and anyone else who is a shutterbug knows) that sometimes you have to stand around and wait to get the photo you want to get, and sometimes it requires acting very quickly.  

Well, there I was in the GCH lobby, lurking by the tree (this was on the morning that I met up with you and the other ladies).  I was on one side of the tree.  People were coming up to pose in front of the tree, and I had to keep stepping back so I didn't get in their shot as I was trying to frame mine.  Sometimes the nice people would pause, as if they were waiting for me to hurry up and take a picture, but I knew I would need some time to get everything composed the way I wanted so I would tell them to go ahead and take their photos.

Once all the people posing in front of the GCH tree disappeared for a while, I crouched, stooped and bent down to find the angle/perspective I wanted that would include the chair, the wreath and the hearth in the background, with the portion of the tree in the foreground.  Then I had to contend with the parade of people marching past the hearth!  Once the hearth passersby vanished for a moment, then another group of people came up to the tree to take photos.

Finally, the moment presented itself in which I could crouch down, get the angle that I wanted, get everything in the foreground and background the way I wanted, and without people marching through the shot.  I took a few photos and they were not good, but I managed to get a couple of keepers in the bunch (one of which is the one you saw).

And even after I managed to get a couple of keeper shots of that GCH tree/hearth/wreath scene, I was looking at them and thinking, "_Hmmm... if I could just move that chair a few inches inward, so that it's facing the tree a bit more, the picture will look even better_!"  I almost, almost went over to the chair to turn it ever-so-slightly towards the tree, but I realized that more folks had congregated in front of the tree for photos, and another parade of folks was marching past the hearth, so...I decided to leave well enough alone!  Otherwise, I probably would have been there all day!





Gisele said:


> Ok, time for me to dummy up.
> 
> I liked the Jingle Jungle Cruise. I love the Jungle Cruise. If it returns next year, I would love to see more holiday decor. Nothing over the top, after all it is a jungle out there! And it isn't like the skips can go out to the five n dime to buy, well really anything. Maybe though between friends and relatives of the western crew and Trader Sam's connections, a bit more decor will find its way to this tropical outpost; Christmas lights, post cards, letters from home, maybe a real Christmas tree freshly boated and or flown in, hand made ornaments and some gifties from and to the crew and island natives. I liked the native tree et al.
> Ok, so if I could work on this theming and decorating, it would make my day!
> I made it a point to see Billy Hill and the Hillbillies, holiday version.
> I cannot compare it to the non holiday version for I would always end up missing it. Anyway, I really enjoyed their performance. It would have been especially nice if their act had been a bit longer.
> Indy does need a big time out. The first day I was there, Indy was down before the park even opened. And although I am not able to visit as often as many, all the same, I have not seen it like that before. It did not open until 7:45 p.m. then went back down before closing. Wow! And Mara's eyes never did shine upon you.
> I had thought about trying the famous peppermint Wonderland ice cream, but did not have enough room for it. But...back on the old homestead, while doing some last minute shopping at Target, I spied one container of this minty delight and thought I better get it, while the getting is good. I looked for more, but no, that was the last carton period. The store was if not short on ice cream, was clean out of various flavors. This limited edition Dryers Grand Ice Cream is totally yummy delicious! I might add a bit of homemade chocolate syrup.
> When I actually make it. Lol
> My only grievance about my visit to the land, is my last day there, because it was my last day there. For if I had my druthers, I would still be there.



*Gisele --*

I totally agree.  My only problem with my trip was my last day at DLR, because it was my last day.  I could have lingered on there for quite a while longer.

I'm glad you nabbed the last carton of Peppermint Wonderland at Target!  Honestly, you probably got a better overall deal/value by getting that whole carton than if you had just gotten a cone or a cup of ice cream at DLR.  I was totally shocked to see several cartons of Grand Peppermint Wonderland at CVS the other day -- not just one or two, but at least 5 of them!  They were not there the last time I checked -- well the Slow Churned had been there but the Grand version was not.  All of a sudden, there it was.

I agree about Jingle Cruise -- I like it, but think it needs a bit more decor next year, and not just in the queue.  They don't have to do a whole elaborate holiday overlay of the actual jungle scenes, but there are ways they could incorporate more holiday 'touches' into some of those scenes.  And they've got to figure out a way to let people see the upstairs part of the queue even if the line is not long.  I missed the decorations upstairs because I got in a short line!  They also need to sell or give away more of those mini-Jingle Cruise posters that they gave away for maybe 2 days this year.





julieheyer said:


> Merry Christmas Disers!!
> 
> Woohoo for getting the ice cream at Gibson girl, glad some of you are still in the parks enjoying some holiday magic!!
> 
> I'm sorry for those who were harassed about the passes and the 2 year olds age. Such a frustration. I'm sure a lot of parents lie about their kids age to save some money. Not sure how they could enforce that rule? Maybe require copies of birth certificates? In fact, I'm surprised they don't, given how thoroughly they enforce the multi day tickets.
> 
> Hope the new year's holiday isn't as crowded for those still gearing up for their visit... Enjoy the parks!!



Belated Merry Christmas and an early Happy New Year to you, *Julie*!


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

Sherry E said:


> Belated Merry Christmas, Jamie!  (That reminds me -- I have about 7 non-urgent PMs waiting for me to get to them, and yours is one of them!  I haven't had any time, it seems, so I am woefully behind on all of that.)  Anyway, I can totally understand wanting to extend the trip to cover Thanksgiving -- and not just because it's always fun to squeeze in more Disney time when possible, and it's probably extra fun to be at DLR over a holiday!  For me, the reason to extend the trip would be that if I were coming home on 11/25, I would not only be exhausted when I got home but I wouldn't feel truly settled back in for at least a few days -- and trying to either prepare a Thanksgiving meal on 11/27 or help someone else prepare it would be tough to tackle.  It would be too soon.  Some folks who are used to taking a lot of trips for business or pleasure can bounce back much more easily into their normal routines when they return, so maybe snapping right into Thanksgiving mode would be easy for your family to do if you ended your trip on 11/25.  But, if you are anything like I am, it would take at least a few days to get back into a routine after DLR -- and Thanksgiving would be too much to deal with on top of that!  It's easier (albeit, more expensive) to just stay at DLR over the holiday.  I hope you're able to extend the trip to the day after Thanksgiving, but it will be a wonderful holiday trip even if you don't.



No rush on the PM - just something I thought might interest you 

The original dates for our 2014 trip were picked because of when our current APs will expire and so that my brother & his family might be able to join us, as they go away for Thanksgiving, but if we renew the passes, the dates aren't such a big issue. This year (and what will happen next year with a late Thanksgiving) is that we can home Sat, had Sun off and went straight into Nutcracker week for my older girls (and the rest of us really). And added in is my son's birthday on Dec. 4th - so a lot. That entire week is late nights (9:30-11pm), so when you add it post vacation letdown & school it is a lot for any child to take. My girls handled it well, but I'd like a little more time at home, so they have a few days to rest. However, the more we thought about it, and after dealing with "too many cooks in the kitchen" with Christmas Eve, we realized we LIKE being gone for Thanksgiving. We don't have to worry about where we're going or hosting or any of that. My mom lost both of her parents last year (divorced) and due to some long standing family drama, a traditional Thanksgiving is not what she wants to be a part of. I agree our trip will be amazing in any case and if we come home as scheduled, it will be with the idea that everybody assumes we're gone as usual and it will be a low key day for us! Hoping of course that extending will work!

On a semi-side note, 3 years ago we did commit to hosting a sit down Thanksgiving for 30 (yes we're crazy and had folding tables every where). About two weeks before Thanksgiving, I got news that my last pregnancy had become high risk and we weren't sure the fate of the pregnancy/baby. There was nothing I could do but wait and it was driving me crazy, so we planned a last minute trip from Fri-Tues - and then came home and hosted our dinner 2 days later. I don't know how we did it (must have been those crazy pregnancy hormones), but we survived it. However, NEVER again! And that baby turned out to be just fine and will be turning 3 on Valentine's Day 

I saw you missed Christmas in the City. I'm watching it now  So far, it's cute.


----------



## Phoenixrising

Sherry, we would plan WDW probably the last 2 weeks of August. The family doesn't do large crowds well, and because of this, and the kids school, the last two weeks of Aug works best for us. Am planning on to find work in the coming months, so hopefully I'll find work soon.  I've got extensive office experience, but have been a stay at home mom for the past 11 years. Time to get  back to work so I can save for  another trip for the family. Kids are bugging us to get another greyhound, but we are undecided, as it depends if we can get 3 large dog crates in the back of the van. We crate our dogs when travelling in case of an accident. We would also add a side trip to Baltimore, as we've got good friends there we would like to visit. Lot's of money to start saving.


----------



## kaoden39

Hi guys and gals!

I have a question for you all. I am not sure your will know but maybe you will. We are going to be there 1/5-1/10. I am curious as to what will still be left for the 5th and the 6th? Also will we leave Winter wonderland on Monday to come back to "naked" Disneyland the next day?


----------



## Sherry E

*Michele --*

Take a peek at the second post on page 1 of this thread -- the Dates/Events to Remember post.  That might give you an idea of what is still happening on 1/5 and 1/6.

Basically, I think the only things that will not be in place on 1/5 and 1/6 are Santa -- he will be gone from all of his posts; the Carolers in Disneyland or at the hotels; and the 3 hotels' decorations.  Otherwise, the Jingle Jangle Jamboree, HMH, IASWH, Jingle Cruise, Winter Dreams, Viva Navidad, the Christmas Fantasy Parade and the Believe in Holiday Magic fireworks will all still be happening.  The Castle will still light up in icicles on 1/5 and 1/6 too.  

Also, remember that you will get the added bonus of the Three Kings Day festivities on 1/5 and 1/6 (see more about TKD in the Seasonal Entertainment/Events/Activities post on page 1, which is a couple of posts after the Dates to Remember, if I recall correctly).

I think that the decorations come down a little at a time after 1/6.  A lot of them will disappear in the days post 1/6 until they are all gone.

IASWH, of course, will be open until sometime later in January and a good portion of the decor in NOS will stay up through Mardi Gras 'season.'

I hope that helps!


----------



## kaoden39

Sherry E said:


> *Michele --*
> 
> Take a peek at the second post on page 1 of this thread -- the Dates/Events to Remember post.  That might give you an idea of what is still happening on 1/5 and 1/6.
> 
> Basically, I think the only things that will not be in place on 1/5 and 1/6 are Santa -- he will be gone from all of his posts; the Carolers in Disneyland or at the hotels; and the 3 hotels' decorations.  Otherwise, the Jingle Jangle Jamboree, HMH, IASWH, Jingle Cruise, Viva Navidad, the Christmas Fantasy Parade and the Believe in Holiday Magic fireworks will all still be happening.  The Castle will still light up in icicles on 1/5 and 1/6 too.
> 
> Also, remember that you will get the added bonus of the Three Kings Day festivities on 1/5 and 1/6 (see more about TKD in the Seasonal Entertainment/Events/Activities post on page 1, which is a couple of posts after the Dates to Remember, if I recall correctly).
> 
> I think that the decorations come down a little at a time after 1/6.  A lot of them will disappear in the days post 1/6 until they are all gone.
> 
> IASWH, of course, will be open until sometime later in January and a good portion of the decor in NOS will stay up through Mardi Gras 'season.'
> 
> I hope that helps!




Oh yes Sherry!! Thank you!! That is wonderful to know. I can hardly wait!


----------



## HeddyRuth

julieheyer said:


> Merry Christmas Disers!!  Woohoo for getting the ice cream at Gibson girl, glad some of you are still in the parks enjoying some holiday magic!!  I'm sorry for those who were harassed about the passes and the 2 year olds age. Such a frustration. I'm sure a lot of parents lie about their kids age to save some money. Not sure how they could enforce that rule? Maybe require copies of birth certificates? In fact, I'm surprised they don't, given how thoroughly they enforce the multi day tickets.  Hope the new year's holiday isn't as crowded for those still gearing up for their visit... Enjoy the parks!!



How odd about the 2 year old experiences.  We had the opposite.  We have a very small almost 4 year old who we have purchased a ticket for ever since it was necessary.  We have had to argue with more than one CM at the front that she needed a ticket and needed to be scanned and photographed because they thought she was younger which took time at the stiles backing everything up.  It made us feel like we would have been better off being dishonest ( which we would not do) just to make things smoother.


----------



## Sherry E

<< That's the Peppermint Wonderland dance!

I am expecting a Vons grocery delivery today, and those are always stressful because I am never sure exactly what they will bring me.  Sometimes there are things that are out of stock (that I really need), or the shoppers make substitutions of items that are crazy (like giving me white bread when I ordered whole grain or 100% whole wheat or something).  More often than not something that I ordered and paid for won't be included in the order when it arrives, or I get an item that someone else ordered, or something was damaged in the truck on the way over.  Rarely do these orders go off without a hitch.

In any case, Dreyer's ice cream is on sale at Vons this week ($3.00), and there was an online coupon for $1.00 off a carton as well, making it $2.00.  Peppermint Wonderland is not even listed in the online grocery options, so I ordered Cookies & Cream.  I put a note on the order that said to substitute Grand Peppermint Wonderland for Cookies & Cream if C&C is out of stock.  Again, Peppermint Wonderland is not even listed in the online options anywhere, so I figured it was a shot in the dark that it would even be in the store -- especially now, 3 days before the end of the year.

Lo and behold, I called Vons today to find out what was out of stock or substituted in my order so I will know what to expect when the delivery guy gets here in a few hours.  It turns out the Cookies & Cream was not in stock and they substituted it with something noted as "Limited Edition" on my online receipt.

So...it sounds like the shopper actually paid attention and grabbed me some Peppermint Wonderland (how weird is it that Cookies & Cream was out of stock but Peppermint Wonderland was in stock?)!  At least, I am _hoping_ that's what the "Limited Edition" reference on the receipt means.  Let's hope it's not Egg Nog ice cream or the special "Superbowl" flavor of ice cream (whatever it is called) that comes out by January.

Oh...and let's hope the shopper grabbed the "real" Peppermint Wonderland ice cream and not the impostor Slow Churned stuff.  I will find out in a few hours!  I'm just shocked that it would even still be in stock!  They have botched so many previous orders that I fully expect to see a tub of cream cheese instead of a carton of ice cream.  If the order is correct, then I got Peppermint Wonderland for $2.00 (which is loads better than the lofty $5.79 it was selling for at CVS the other day)!


----------



## rentayenta

Yay for ice cream. Hope it's the right one.


----------



## Astylla

So I have a question for all the veterans and locals :

AP friend called and said she wants to put us up close by so we can visit the parks again from Jan. 3rd-Jan 5th. Not worried about the holiday stuff but curious..any clue how crowds may pan out ? 

We are expecting the worst but having NEVER gone during these dates and a complete last minute trip were curious if anyone had previous feedback


----------



## califlorican

Astylla said:


> So I have a question for all the veterans and locals :  AP friend called and said she wants to put us up close by so we can visit the parks again from Jan. 3rd-Jan 5th. Not worried about the holiday stuff but curious..any clue how crowds may pan out ?  We are expecting the worst but having NEVER gone during these dates and a complete last minute trip were curious if anyone had previous feedback



From what I can tell...it's gonna be crazy crowded. There's the Rose Bowl on the 1st and the BCS (I think) on the 6th, so that's thousands of extra people in town for those events. Needless to say, lots of those people will be going to Disneyland for a day or 2, and I think it's going to be a lot of people in the parks everyday next week!


----------



## Astylla

Thanks for the info. We aren't too worried as we are all AP holders this is just a bonus trip and since we were just there a few weeks ago we will just have fun no matter what. We shall see and any day at Disneyland is awesome!


----------



## tksbaskets

While watching "A Home for Thanksgiving" and "A Very Merry Mix Up" I had on my DVR from the Hallmark Channel (enjoyed both by the way) I transferred by Photopass CD to my Photoshop Elements.  I had the PP+ and with borders had 250 photos.  I was happy with my haul.

Here is one of my favorites:


----------



## Sherry E

*TK -- * 

What a cute photo of you and the family!  Don't you just love that Petting Zoo?  It's so cute!  

Did you catch the movie-by-movie review/reply to you that I posted here a few days ago (including the Hallmark movies, the Lifetime movies, ABC Family and the Ion/Up movies)?  I posted it after you mentioned liking _Fir Crazy_ and not being thrilled with _Santa Switch_.  I mentioned which ones are my favorites of this year, and which ones will be staying on the DVR! Some of the ones that ended up being favorites are movies that I didn't _think_ I liked at first glance.




*Jenny -*

Nope.  Vons brought the Impostor Slow Churned variety of Peppermint Wonderland (_translation_: the inferior variety that is basically almost white with peppermint bits instead of pink with peppermint bits, and it's bland).  Sigh.  Oh well.  At least they tried to get it right.  At least they were on the right track with the Peppermint Wonderland name, and didn't grab me a carton of Egg Nog ice cream or Superbowl ice cream!






*I posted the photos below on Christmas day, and was hoping people would try to guess where they were taken, as I am fairly certain that at least a couple of them are in places that may have been overlooked by this year's wave of DLR holiday travelers.  Some of them are really obvious, but others not as much so. 

I wanted to post more photos in the next day or two but before I do, just in case anyone was guessing at the locations of some of these photo subjects, let me give that info now.  This way, if anyone still has yet to leave for their holiday trips -- or may still be at DLR -- and they want to look for any of these things they will know where to find them!  

I will list the locations of the photos at the bottom of this post!*





Sherry E said:


> _Have yourself a merry little Christmas,
> Let your heart be light
> From now on,
> our troubles will be out of sight...
> _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *From my trip a couple of weeks ago...Can you recognize where all of these holiday sights were located around DLR, or where I was when I took the photos?  (Some of them will be obvious!  Lol.)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Through the years
> We all will be together,
> If the Fates allow
> Hang a shining star upon the highest bough.
> And have yourself a merry little Christmas now.
> _​




*PHOTO LOCATIONS*

*Photo #1 -* The tree at the Paradise Pier Hotel (which has too much clunky clutter beneath it, compared to previous years).

*Photo #2 --* The tree/hearth at the Grand Californian Hotel.

*Photo #3 -* The (slightly wicked-looking) Snowman loaf of bread situated near the entrance to the bakery tour at Boudin Bakery.  You can also see the candy cane loaf of bread.  There was also a Christmas tree loaf as well.  During Halloween Time they have a pumpkin loaf.

*Photo #4 -- *This was a window display in Hollywood Land, decorated to look like a retro scene with an old television.  The TV featured this snow holiday scene.  I think it was on the side of the Off the Page shop, if I recall, but I could be wrong about that.

*Photo #5 and Photo #6 --* Flowers anchored to the front of the Candlelight Processional and Ceremony stage.  There is a mix of real flowers and artificial flowers.  In 2012 these flowers were some of the most vibrant and beautiful I had seen at DLR thus far, but this year the roses and red flowers were a little duller in color and not as vivid. Still, though, it is a striking display and I was not the only person taking many photos of it!  (These are gone now, as they can only be viewed during the time the CP is happening.)

*Photo #7 --* The best view I have had thus far at the Paradise Pier Hotel.  I have had some great views there for the last several years, but this one was, by far, the best.  Can you see the Christmas tree on the Pier?

*Photo #8 --* The new-for-2013 reindeer at the entrance to the Grand Californian Hotel.  There are quite a few of them around the entrance, greeting guests as they drive/walk up.  The one that was closest to the guard station took a tumble during some high winds, but the rest of his family remained intact.  (These reindeer might be gone from the hotel -- along with other hotel decorations -- as soon as New Year's Day rolls around.)

*Photo #9 --* An ornament on one of the many Christmas trees in Club 33.  Who knew that Club 33 would be such a hotbed o' Christmas trees, but it is!  There were small trees and medium-sized trees all around the restaurant, in the hallways, etc.  It was lovely!

*Photo #10 and Photo #11 --* The tree in the Adventure Tower of the Disneyland Hotel.  I love the themed details! (This, too, may be gone as soon as New Year's Day hits.)

*Photo #12, #13 and #14 --* The gorgeous tree in Tangaroa Terrace at the Disneyland Hotel.  The candles smell like a cross between coconut and cocoa butter.  I was told that some of the exotic flowers on the tree were real and some were artificial, but I'm not sure which were which!

*Photo #15 --* Another themed tree -- this time, in the Frontier Tower at the Disneyland Hotel.

*Photo #16 --* Kooky garland at the entrance of  D Street in Downtown Disney.

*Photo #17 --* The tree by the window of Catal in Downtown Disney.  I don't recall seeing a tree at Catal in the past, but I may have missed it.  All of the DTD businesses seemed to be really 'in the spirit' this season, which I loved.

*Photo #18 & Photo #19 --* One of the many beautiful floral arrangements at the charming Main Street Flower Market.  I loved this particular one because it reminded me of a wintry forest.

*Photo #20 --* One of the trees inside the Market House/Starbucks.  This was the tree closest to the Flower Market.

*Photo #21 and Photo #22 -- *Thanks to *Jamie's* tip, I ventured into Ariel's Grotto to inspect this tree.  You don't have to go into the dining room to see it -- it is right near the entrance/front door.  I loved it!  My only issue with this tree is that it is located against a backdrop of a big window that casts annoying light when trying to take a photo.  It was almost impossible for me to get a halfway decent photo of the tree from a distance because of that big window behind it, but I loved that the tree had a full underwater theme.   Unlike the tree at the Paradise Pier Hotel, which seems to be relying on its stunning colored lights to give off the underwater vibe, the Ariel's Grotto tree was really committed to the undersea theme, with "schools" of fish swimming together in certain sections, and seahorses grouped together in other areas -- just like you would see in the ocean.

*Photo #23 --* A window display at Julius Katz & Sons in California Adventure.

*Photo #24 -- *One section of the small gingerbread house in White Water Snacks at the Grand Californian Hotel.  You have to actually go into WWS and walk towards a back wall to see this house, but because I saw the 2012 version I knew where to find it this year.  I loved that Santa's 'sleigh' was made of candy canes!  (The WWS house is always a smaller variation of the house in Storytellers Cafe.  The designs of each display are never exactly the same, but a lot of the details each year are mirrored in both houses, like the trees made of candy canes, the figures, etc.)

*Photo #25 --* This is part of a window display on the side of the Mickey in Paradise gift shop (in the Paradise Pier Hotel) that is closest to the PCH Grill/Surf's Up with Mickey.  Even though there is a door there and the people who enter/exit through that door will see this window, I think that a lot of people who enter and exit the PPH another way will miss it completely because it _is_ literally tucked around a corner, out of sight!  I only saw it for the first time in 2010, and I'm not sure if the display had been there during my previous years' PPH stays.


*Anyway, I particularly wanted to give the locations of these photos now, before the hotel stuff vanishes, so people have a chance to check out some of these wonderful details over the next few days.  I am guessing that any of the above-shown examples of decorations in and around the hotels may be in danger of disappearing immediately after January 1st.  I don't think Disney will keep the hotel decor up through January 6th.  So you probably don't have much time to catch them.  

And the Candlelight flowers are totally gone, of course.  But everything else should still be around for at least a few more days, and other things will be around through January 6th.

Honestly, I saw so many wonderful trees and different themed decorations this year, everywhere I went, that it was hard to keep up with!  I'm glad I had the number of days I had, or I would have missed a lot...and yet, I think I still missed a lot!  

I have always loved the holiday season at DLR, of course (hence, this Superthread!), but I felt like everything was much more Resort-wide and all-encompassing this year, even more so than in the past.  It really seemed to me like there were little bits (or big bits) of holiday magic everywhere.  Sure, there are a couple of areas that could stand to have more decor (and Fantasyland is an obvious choice, as Jamie has said), but even that area had a few new touches this year in the Fantasy Faire location.  

I loved every bit of it!  I felt totally immersed in Yuletide splendor.  This was truly one of my best DLR trips -- and certainly one of my best holiday trips -- ever, for many reasons!
*


----------



## tksbaskets

*Sherry* I'll have to go back and re-read your post about the movies.  There are several I'm keeping on my DVR as well so I can have a little Christmas any time.

I guessed correctly on many of your excellent photos!


----------



## Sherry E

tksbaskets said:


> *Sherry* I'll have to go back and re-read your post about the movies.  There are several I'm keeping on my DVR as well so I can have a little Christmas any time.
> 
> I guessed correctly on many of your excellent photos!



*TK --*

I thought it was further back in the thread, but this was the post where I gave my movie-by-movie recap: http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=50334866&postcount=3689.  It seems like it was pages ago, but it was just on the previous page!

Out of all of the movies we watch each year, you know the movies have to be better-than-usual if we are keeping them on the DVR!

I am not sure how to go about watching Lifetime movies after they have aired on Lifetime.  I don't have an On Demand Lifetime channel, but maybe other folks do?  

In any case, if you can locate _A Snow Globe Christmas_ online somewhere, or On Demand, I think you'd like it!  That's the only one I would really say is a must-see for this year, from Lifetime.  Otherwise, who knows if it will be repeated in 2014?

As for Hallmark, I gave my verdict on my favorites of this year.  I wish I had been able to watch _Fir Crazy_ in its entirety but I didn't and now it won't be on TV again until at least November, if not later.  Why can't Hallmark have an On Demand channel?

I am so eager to find out what you think of _The Christmas Ornament_ and _Let It Snow_ -- both keepers, in my opinion!  I think they are up there with the best of this year's crop of movies but I am wondering if you will have a different opinion!

Thanks, TK -- I knew that you would have to recognize the photos at the GCH locations, at the very least.  I thought you might recognize some of the Disneyland Hotel stuff.  I was having a hard time getting any 'good' pictures on this trip, but I got a lot of crappy ones!


----------



## KCmike

Awesome family pic TK!


----------



## tksbaskets

*Sherry* I went back and found the post   I watched "The Christmas Ornament" and "Let it Snow" this afternoon.  I really liked "The Christmas Ornament" but I've got to say that "Let it Snow" so far is my favorite of 2013.  I was in tears towards the end and I thought the chemistry between the two leads was great.  Throw in a horse drawn sleigh and you've got Christmas movie magic!

Watching "Hats off to Christmas" right now.



KCmike said:


> Awesome family pic TK!



Thanks Mike!  It was a great trip being all together.

I can't tell you how impressed we all were with BVS and Carsland.  Especially Carsland.


----------



## blue888

We are back and had a fabulous time! We went with my 3 kids, husband, my FIL, my SIL and my parents. The kids traveled so well. We stayed at Paradise Pier with FIL and SIL. They surprised us with a free room upgrade with a park view and we had adjoining rooms as requested.  The hotel was fabulous, service was very fast and no complaints. The joining rooms were perfect.  Kids slept very well and loved the princess stories on the TV. We got the Christmas in room celebration package and it was awesome. The kids loved it so much and we had a lot of items included. Definitely worth it IMO. Booking it was so easy and I'm sure getting it helped us get our upgrade, as I had asked the person to make it extra special! 

We were there for 6 nights and used a 5 day park hopper.  We used our early morning every day (except Christmas Day, when just my husband and SIL used it). It was a great way to get extra rides in before the crowds. Most days we spent until lunchtime in the park, then went home for rests, then headed back in for supper/evening.  

We loved Cars Land! So cool. I love that the cars drive around the area.  The RSR was great! We saw the Christmas parade and it was fabulous. We had great spots sitting on the curb of main street. Went on quite a few rides, both big and small. 

Crowds: Before Christmas and Christmas Day were definitely less busy than the 26th and 27th. That being said it wasn't too bad still. We avoided the park in the afternoons that day and spent time at the pool.  We tried to do more on the first 3 days in the park, as we had predicted the crowds being busier after the 25th.  

Meals: We did Goofy's kitchen buffet for Christmas Eve and it was fabulous. A ton of character interaction, food was great and everyone had a wonderful time.  We had a Goofy's kitchen breakfast which was also very good.  We also did Ariel's on our last day. While it was nice to see the princesses, it was my least favorite of the character meals, as the princesses basically just said hello, signed the book, took a picture and moved on. While at Goofy's the characters were more interactive. 
For Christmas Day supper we went to Storytellers and it was wonderful. The food was delicious!

We are planning on going back in 4 years for Christmas again. This time I think we will add an extra night, so we have an extra day for the pools, etc. 

Beautiful weather the entire time and everyone stayed well the whole trip. We are now all recovering from a bug we caught upon arrival home. 

I'm sure I will think of more, but that is it for now.


----------



## Pinup Mommy

Sherry 


Your pictures are amazing as always  


I have been sucked into watching the Hallmark channel, and I love it!!! I have already seen the commercials for the 12 new Christmas movies that will begin airing Nov 1st 2014 !!! Lol


----------



## Sherry E

tksbaskets said:


> *Sherry* I went back and found the post   I watched "The Christmas Ornament" and "Let it Snow" this afternoon.  I really liked "The Christmas Ornament" but I've got to say that "Let it Snow" so far is my favorite of 2013.  I was in tears towards the end and I thought the chemistry between the two leads was great.  Throw in a horse drawn sleigh and you've got Christmas movie magic!
> 
> Watching "Hats off to Christmas" right now.



*TK --*

I know!  Isn't _Let It Snow_ great?!  Oh, I'm so glad you loved it too -- I was wondering if you would find the same charm in it that I did.  It's not that it is different than the other yearly holiday movies -- it's predictable and extra-sweet too, as they all are -- but for some reason it just grabbed me.  I loved her reaction when she wakes up on Christmas and finds the candy in her shoes.  I loved that the lodge celebrated Christmas in different ways, borrowing traditions from Italy, France and Switzerland.  I loved the lodge people (the parents).  I like how Candace Cameron Bure realizes all that she has been missing by not celebrating Christmas, and how she really loves the whole celebration.

I think it might be my favorite of 2013 as well, and among my favorites of all of the Hallmark/Lifetime/ABC Family/Ion/UP movies.

I really liked _The Christmas Ornament_ as well, but I liked it more on the second viewing...and the little twist (which is where the title of the movie holds the most meaning) at the end is very sweet.

_Hats Off..._ is cute, but I don't think you will enjoy it more than _Let It Snow_.  I could be wrong, and maybe your favorite will change, but I think _Let It Snow_ will remain at the top of the heap!

*Liza/funatdisney* saw _Let It Snow_ as well -- she mentioned it when I saw her at DLR a couple of weeks ago -- and she also really liked it.




blue888 said:


> We are back and had a fabulous time! We went with my 3 kids, husband, my FIL, my SIL and my parents. The kids traveled so well. We stayed at Paradise Pier with FIL and SIL. They surprised us with a free room upgrade with a park view and we had adjoining rooms as requested.  The hotel was fabulous, service was very fast and no complaints. The joining rooms were perfect.  Kids slept very well and loved the princess stories on the TV. We got the Christmas in room celebration package and it was awesome. The kids loved it so much and we had a lot of items included. Definitely worth it IMO. Booking it was so easy and I'm sure getting it helped us get our upgrade, as I had asked the person to make it extra special!
> 
> We were there for 6 nights and used a 5 day park hopper.  We used our early morning every day (except Christmas Day, when just my husband and SIL used it). It was a great way to get extra rides in before the crowds. Most days we spent until lunchtime in the park, then went home for rests, then headed back in for supper/evening.
> 
> We loved Cars Land! So cool. I love that the cars drive around the area.  The RSR was great! We saw the Christmas parade and it was fabulous. We had great spots sitting on the curb of main street. Went on quite a few rides, both big and small.
> 
> Crowds: Before Christmas and Christmas Day were definitely less busy than the 26th and 27th. That being said it wasn't too bad still. We avoided the park in the afternoons that day and spent time at the pool.  We tried to do more on the first 3 days in the park, as we had predicted the crowds being busier after the 25th.
> 
> Meals: We did Goofy's kitchen buffet for Christmas Eve and it was fabulous. A ton of character interaction, food was great and everyone had a wonderful time.  We had a Goofy's kitchen breakfast which was also very good.  We also did Ariel's on our last day. While it was nice to see the princesses, it was my least favorite of the character meals, as the princesses basically just said hello, signed the book, took a picture and moved on. While at Goofy's the characters were more interactive.
> For Christmas Day supper we went to Storytellers and it was wonderful. The food was delicious!
> 
> We are planning on going back in 4 years for Christmas again. This time I think we will add an extra night, so we have an extra day for the pools, etc.
> 
> Beautiful weather the entire time and everyone stayed well the whole trip. We are now all recovering from a bug we caught upon arrival home.
> 
> I'm sure I will think of more, but that is it for now.



*blue888 -*

Thank you so much for coming back here to report on your trip!  I feel somehow invested in the outcome in all of our first-time holiday season visitors and I am always very curious to know how things went!  Sometimes people don't come back here to tell us what happened!

I'm so, so happy that your trip was a good one!  I, for one, love Goofy's Kitchen and it always bums me out a bit when people say they have had horrible experiences there.  Imagine my glee to read your positive review of your 2 Goofy's experiences.

I also really enjoy Storytellers for dinner -- I have never eaten there on Christmas Day, but I like their food anyway (especially the delicious spaghetti with fresh herbs).

And that is amazing that you got upgraded to a park view room!  I can't get enough of those park view rooms.  Whenever I am in the room I gravitate towards the window, whether it's early morning, afternoon or late at night.  I always have to look out at DCA and see what's happening.

Four years!  You have a long time to go before your next DLR holiday trip.  It should be interesting to see what is happening at DLR at that time -- like, for example, will there be a Christmas party at that point, will there be more or less decor in the parks, hotels and Downtown Disney, etc.?  But I cannot blame you for wanting to add an extra night.  I never seem to have enough time to really do all that I want to do, see all that I want to see, etc.

I hope you feel better soon.





Pinup Mommy said:


> Sherry
> 
> 
> Your pictures are amazing as always
> 
> 
> I have been sucked into watching the Hallmark channel, and I love it!!! I have already seen the commercials for the 12 new Christmas movies that will begin airing Nov 1st 2014 !!! Lol



*Pinup Mommy --*

Thank you so much for the very kind words.  You're so sweet! 

I took a lot of photos on this trip -- more than I have in the past -- but, for some reason I was not happy with maybe 90% of them, for various reasons.  Either they came out blurry no matter what I did, or the lighting was bad (too dark or too bright), or people would waltz through the shot at the exact moment I snapped...or I just found them boring.  Usually I will come back with a few pictures I'm really excited about, and this year I was kind of blah about most of them.  

Not that there weren't tons of things to take photos of at DLR.  I think there was more decor all around DLR (DTD and hotels too) than in the past.  Also, I was at Club 33 and that should have been a photo bonanza for me, but it wasn't.  I am very disappointed in myself for getting as few Club 33 photos as I did.   But, there are a few new ones -- boring or bad though they may be -- for next year's Theme Week Countdown, so there's that... 

See?  This is what I've been telling everyone -- that Hallmark Channel Countdown to Christmas is addictive!  Whether it's the 12 new movies or the reruns of the movies from past years' Countdowns, it sucks people in!   I now have probably 8 or 10 of those movies from various years stored on the DVR, even though I know they will probably do a Christmas In July weekend, as well as show all of these movies in November and December 2014.  Why do I have them saved?  I'm not sure.  But they hooked me and lured me into their evil web with all of their upbeat, good-natured, predictable holiday stories!

I saw that commercial advertising the next Hallmark Countdown to Christmas (with 12 new movies) beginning on Saturday, November 1, 2014 -- and I squealed with delight!  There are many people who think the Hallmark movies should not begin until post-Thanksgiving, but I'm glad they start early!


----------



## blue888

Sherry E said:


> *blue888 -*
> 
> Thank you so much for coming back here to report on your trip!  I feel somehow invested in the outcome in all of our first-time holiday season visitors and I am always very curious to know how things went!  Sometimes people don't come back here to tell us what happened!
> 
> I'm so, so happy that your trip was a good one!  I, for one, love Goofy's Kitchen and it always bums me out a bit when people say they have had horrible experiences there.  Imagine my glee to read your positive review of your 2 Goofy's experiences.
> 
> I also really enjoy Storytellers for dinner -- I have never eaten there on Christmas Day, but I like their food anyway (especially the delicious spaghetti with fresh herbs).
> 
> And that is amazing that you got upgraded to a park view room!  I can't get enough of those park view rooms.  Whenever I am in the room I gravitate towards the window, whether it's early morning, afternoon or late at night.  I always have to look out at DCA and see what's happening.
> 
> Four years!  You have a long time to go before your next DLR holiday trip.  It should be interesting to see what is happening at DLR at that time -- like, for example, will there be a Christmas party at that point, will there be more or less decor in the parks, hotels and Downtown Disney, etc.?  But I cannot blame you for wanting to add an extra night.  I never seem to have enough time to really do all that I want to do, see all that I want to see, etc.
> 
> I hope you feel better soon.



Thanks! We were surprised we were upgraded too since we had 2 rooms (adjoining for 6 nights). In fact I was the first to notice since the kids were busily unwrapping the in room celebration. It was a great surprise. 

The kids loved looking out at it. I'm not sure if it is something we can normally budget, but it was great to have.

We also didn't mind the walk to Paradise Pier. I would definitely stay there again. A top notch hotel.  Another note: we had an issue with our safe, so we went down to tell the lobby. We literally went straight to the lobby and then back up. By the time we returned to our room they had already fixed it.


----------



## Sherry E

blue888 said:


> Thanks! We were surprised we were upgraded too since we had 2 rooms (adjoining for 6 nights). In fact I was the first to notice since the kids were busily unwrapping the in room celebration. It was a great surprise.
> 
> The kids loved looking out at it. I'm not sure if it is something we can normally budget, but it was great to have.
> 
> We also didn't mind the walk to Paradise Pier. I would definitely stay there again. A top notch hotel.  Another note: we had an issue with our safe, so we went down to tell the lobby. We literally went straight to the lobby and then back up. By the time we returned to our room they had already fixed it.



I agree -- I don't think the walk to and from the PPH is bad either.  When I stayed there the very first time (in 2000) there was not an option to "cut through the GCH lobby" so we had to walk a longer route.  In 2007, when I returned to the PPH, I think my friends and I still thought we had to walk the long route (following the signs on the PPH property), and it seemed like we were walking to and from New York!

Finally I read (here on The DIS) about the short cut through the GCH, and once I discovered that there was no looking back!  Now I have come to look forward to walking that path on each trip.

I think that a lot of folks tend to assume that the PPH is much farther away than it actually is (which is also why I think the PCH Grill is usually half-full or less than half-full), not realizing that the front entrance of the PPH is across the street from the front entrance of the GCH.  Once you get used to taking the short cut and know the lay of the land, it doesn't seem long at all, really.

That's great that they got the safe issue taken care of so fast.  It sounds like the trip was wonderful in so many ways -- and that in-room celebration sounds fantastic!


----------



## tipovertiff

Hi everyone! We had an incredible & magical Disney Christmas vacation & most of it is in due & thanks to everyone on this DIS thread & the many other threads too! My DH, DS18, & DD13, stayed at the GCH for 7 nights, 12/19 -12/26. We had a room with a DTD view & it was wonderful!

 Our highlights of the trip; the Fantasmic dessert on 12/20, seating, the desserts & hot chocolate were the most delicious treats I had the whole time!!! The Holiday Tour on 12/21 was terrific, I wasn't sure how my teenagers would like the tour, but they loved the VIP treatment of going right by the lines of Haunted Mansion & ITASW (& almost Jingle Cruise, but we didn't make it, but did receive a "fast pass" for, but had already been on the "cruise". ) the very best part of the tour - besides the peppermint marshmallow pop in DCA - was the front row seats to the 5:30 Holiday parade with hot chocolate & gingerbread Mickey cookie! 

We also did the WCT- WOC dinner on Christmas Eve.  The food & service at WCT was very good, but our viewing area for WOC got over filled so we didn't see as much of the show as I would have liked. And one man asked my daughter to turn off her 'glow with the show ears' because they were too distracting!!! There were only about 50 other people in our section who also had the glow ears on...go figure! The audience participation game you play with your smart phone before WOC was lots of fun & made waiting for the show to start much easier! 

We spent a lot of time on 12/23 at the Jingle Jangle Jamboree, saw Santa, Mrs Claus, Mickey, Minnie, Goofy, Pluto, the Country Bears and had no lines! We also watched the Hillbilly Christmas Show & had lunch at Big Thunder BBQ. HIGHLY recommend BTBBQ if you like ribs, chicken, etc. it's all you can eat & drink. For my DH & DS that was great! 

Cars Land is cool, we were there one night as the lights went on 'route 66' and seeing the street slowly light up was amazing! We rode RSR about 6 times, we mastered the EMH & the wide right technique, which really works! Plus it's worth it to get a FP to ride RSR at night when all the lights are on, it's a totally different ride. 

Unfortunately many nights it was too windy to do the fireworks, but the snow & castle lighting is always gorgeous to watch. We did see the fireworks from our room a couple nights. 

Christmas Eve night we stayed in DCA till 11pm, then went to DL where we rode Dumbo when the clock struck midnight & it was Christmas Day!! The castle must have had extra pixie dust because it was spectacular!!!

Christmas Day got to 82 degrees which was really warm, especially for us Oregonians! We spent a lot of time on 12/25 at Viva  Navidad,  which was just like JJJ, but with a Latin America feel, it was very shady, relaxing & we saw the parade/show too, plus pics with many characters here! 

Overall our trip was incredibly special, I've had "Christmas at Disney" on my wish list for a very long time. Though as much as we all loved the time of year, not sure I want to handle the BIG crowds again?  Next on the list is Halloween at Disney....is that as busy as Christmas?

Thanks again for all the useful information, advice & tips which helped to make our trip so magical! And a GIANT thank you to Sherry for all your time & energy in making this thread so amazing!! 

Happy New Year to everyone! 

Ps, I did get the Dryers Wonderland Peppermint Ice Cream at Gibson Girl, but it was very soft & melted everywhere. :-(


----------



## tksbaskets

*Sherry* I have to say our experience with Goofy's Kitchen was not great.  The food was fine, the service was very friendly but after an hour and a half we still hadn't seen two of the characters that were visiting other groups and our table was such that it was almost impossible to take any pictures that weren't just head shots with me bent over a wall backwards to take them.

Strike two for my family and Goofy's kitchen.  Quote from DH "We don't need to do that again for big bucks".



tipovertiff said:


> Hi everyone! We had an incredible & magical Disney Christmas vacation & most of it is in due & thanks to everyone on this DIS thread & the many other threads too! My DH, DS18, & DD13, stayed at the GCH for 7 nights, 12/19 -12/26. We had a room with a DTD view & it was wonderful!
> 
> Our highlights of the trip; the Fantasmic dessert on 12/20, seating, the desserts & hot chocolate were the most delicious treats I had the whole time!!! The Holiday Tour on 12/21 was terrific, I wasn't sure how my teenagers would like the tour, but they loved the VIP treatment of going right by the lines of Haunted Mansion & ITASW (& almost Jingle Cruise, but we didn't make it, but did receive a "fast pass" for, but had already been on the "cruise". ) the very best part of the tour - besides the peppermint marshmallow pop in DCA - was the front row seats to the 5:30 Holiday parade with hot chocolate & gingerbread Mickey cookie!
> 
> We also did the WCT- WOC dinner on Christmas Eve.  The food & service at WCT was very good, but our viewing area for WOC got over filled so we didn't see as much of the show as I would have liked. And one man asked my daughter to turn off her 'glow with the show ears' because they were too distracting!!! There were only about 50 other people in our section who also had the glow ears on...go figure! The audience participation game you play with your smart phone before WOC was lots of fun & made waiting for the show to start much easier!
> 
> We spent a lot of time on 12/23 at the Jingle Jangle Jamboree, saw Santa, Mrs Claus, Mickey, Minnie, Goofy, Pluto, the Country Bears and had no lines! We also watched the Hillbilly Christmas Show & had lunch at Big Thunder BBQ. HIGHLY recommend BTBBQ if you like ribs, chicken, etc. it's all you can eat & drink. For my DH & DS that was great!
> 
> Cars Land is cool, we were there one night as the lights went on 'route 66' and seeing the street slowly light up was amazing! We rode RSR about 6 times, we mastered the EMH & the wide right technique, which really works! Plus it's worth it to get a FP to ride RSR at night when all the lights are on, it's a totally different ride.
> 
> Unfortunately many nights it was too windy to do the fireworks, but the snow & castle lighting is always gorgeous to watch. We did see the fireworks from our room a couple nights.
> 
> Christmas Eve night we stayed in DCA till 11pm, then went to DL where we rode Dumbo when the clock struck midnight & it was Christmas Day!! The castle must have had extra pixie dust because it was spectacular!!!
> 
> Christmas Day got to 82 degrees which was really warm, especially for us Oregonians! We spent a lot of time on 12/25 at Viva  Navidad,  which was just like JJJ, but with a Latin America feel, it was very shady, relaxing & we saw the parade/show too, plus pics with many characters here!
> 
> Overall our trip was incredibly special, I've had "Christmas at Disney" on my wish list for a very long time. Though as much as we all loved the time of year, not sure I want to handle the BIG crowds again?  Next on the list is Halloween at Disney....is that as busy as Christmas?
> 
> Thanks again for all the useful information, advice & tips which helped to make our trip so magical! And a GIANT thank you to Sherry for all your time & energy in making this thread so amazing!!
> 
> Happy New Year to everyone!
> 
> Ps, I did get the Dryers Wonderland Peppermint Ice Cream at Gibson Girl, but it was very soft & melted everywhere. :-(



So happy to hear about your trip!  We too liked the Fantasmic dessert package.  Christmas Day at Disney is indeed a magical thing.


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

tksbaskets said:


> Sherry I have to say our experience with Goofy's Kitchen was not great.  The food was fine, the service was very friendly but after an hour and a half we still hadn't seen two of the characters that were visiting other groups and our table was such that it was almost impossible to take any pictures that weren't just head shots with me bent over a wall backwards to take them.  Strike two for my family and Goofy's kitchen.  Quote from DH "We don't need to do that again for big bucks".  So happy to hear about your trip!  We too liked the Fantasmic dessert package.  Christmas Day at Disney is indeed a magical thing.



I felt the same way about Goofy's Kitchen up until the past trip. It's the kids' favorite so they were disappointed I hadn't booked it, but it had never been great to us. Due to a hotel room snafu, the DLH gave us vouchers to eat there, but because we didn't make prior reservations the best time we could get was 8:10pm later in the week. At first I thought it was going to be a disaster given how late it was, but it was amazing! So much character interaction and they kept back over. I think I mentioned Alice sat down on the floor with my kids and had a tea party. So now it's a must do for us, but only if we can get a late time!


----------



## NSmuppetmom

Finally home after 3 weeks of vacation. We were at DLR from the 22nd-25th and, as a WDW vet, I have to say that I am in LOVE with DLR. The cast members were fabulous, POTC and Space Mtn are SO much better than at WDW, the Holiday Magic Tour was worth every penny (and then some). I was expecting terrible crowds, but it wasn't bad at all. We ate at Flo's, Cafe Orleans (monte cristo sandwich = perfection), Goofy's Kitchen, storytellers. We rode California Screamin' 14 times, and were the first non-EMH people to get on RSR one morning. Loved it all. The holiday overlays on HMH and IASW were terrific!! Can't think of a better way to spend Christmas. (We loved the level of decoration, btw). Happy New Year, everyone. Thanks for all the advice that was posted here.


----------



## jtestuser

jtestuser said:


> Anyone know if the character goodnight is happening on Christmas Eve at DLR this year?
> 
> Searched through the forum and this thread and wasn't able to find anything about it...



To answer my own questions, we were able to find many of the characters dressed in PJs and available for photos. There wasn't a set character goodnight though.

This is the first time we've seen characters dressed in PJs.


----------



## Orbitron

It's now almost two weeks since we have returned from our trip. We had a wonderful time in California with many great experiences. We love the Christmas season at the Disneyland Resort. Next year I will have a lot of pictures to share in the superthread!


----------



## KCmike

tksbaskets said:


> *Sherry* I went back and found the post   I watched "The Christmas Ornament" and "Let it Snow" this afternoon.  I really liked "The Christmas Ornament" but I've got to say that "Let it Snow" so far is my favorite of 2013.  I was in tears towards the end and I thought the chemistry between the two leads was great.  Throw in a horse drawn sleigh and you've got Christmas movie magic!
> 
> Watching "Hats off to Christmas" right now.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Mike!  It was a great trip being all together.
> 
> I can't tell you how impressed we all were with BVS and Carsland.  Especially Carsland.



That's what its all about!  This was our first time for Carsland for Christmas and we all thought they did a great job of it.  Of course I poured over every photo I could find from the year before.  

My wife has finished our video we took of the family and a friend that came with us and for the first time in our many trips and videos she does I'm going to share it with all of you.  Hope you all enjoy!  If all goes well I will post it in the next post.





Uploading taking a little longer than expected.  Here is a World of Color-Winter Dreams shot.




World of Color by KC MikeD, on Flickr


----------



## longhorns2

Happy new year!


Here now and it's been great. Different than past trips but still wonderful. No regrets!

Loved the holiday tour- would recommend for sure!  

Crowds are not as bad as I expected - thank goodness!  If we didn't have a 2 yr old and stroller this would be much easier.


----------



## KCmike

Here's our Christmas Trip Video....

http://youtu.be/sZFw_Z9BrH4


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

KCmike said:


> Here's our Christmas Trip Video....  http://youtu.be/sZFw_Z9BrH4



That was beautiful Mike! Kuddos to your wife! If anybody needed selling on DL at Christmas, that would be the thing to watch!

And you family looks like so much fun!


----------



## Minnie Loves Mickey

That is Amazing!!!


----------



## darcie2000

KCmike said:


> Here's our Christmas Trip Video....
> 
> http://youtu.be/sZFw_Z9BrH4



Just spectacular! You have such a beautiful family and your video bought my teenage daughter and I to tears. ( happy missing Disney tears! ).

We are planning to be there for Christmas 2016 ( also to celebrate my 40th ) and it's giving us such incentive to start saving now.

Thank you so much for sharing your trip with us.


----------



## 6Smiles

Absolutely magical video  Thank you so much for sharing!


----------



## czmom

KCmike said:


> Here's our Christmas Trip Video....
> 
> http://youtu.be/sZFw_Z9BrH4



Such a great video!


----------



## ButterflyKisses77

KCmike said:


> Uploading taking a little longer than expected.  Here is a World of Color-Winter Dreams shot.
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/90024104@N08/11668548685/
> World of Color by KC MikeD, on Flickr



Wow! That's an amazing picture!!


----------



## tksbaskets

Mike I love the video!  Great job by the producer.   Thanks for sharing.

TK


----------



## KCmike

Thanks everyone!  I will tell the Director, Producer, Wife that you all think its great.  She's amazing for sure!


----------



## lucysmom

Oh my, oh my! Your video is so wonderful! It makes me feel my Christmas trip all over again. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## happygirl5644

Great video, it makes me super excited for our December 2014 trip, which will be our first time at DL during the Christmas season! I've never planned a trip this far in advance though so the next 11 months are going to feel like forever! 

I'll have to read through the rest of the thread to start planning... that might make the time go by faster


----------



## Sherry E

*This is the link to our new home (a.k.a. the new Superthread) - http://disboards.com/showthread.php?t=3215593


We are just about to hit the page limit in this thread, so we should begin making our way over to the new one.  I have to copy all of the stuff from page 1 of this thread into the posts in the new thread and then go back and tweak any dates that are not valid now, etc., but I wanted to get it started before this one has to be closed. 



Even though the holiday season at DLR ends in 4 days, life is getting back to normal everywhere else.  The Hallmark Christmas movies have stopped.  The holiday songs have stopped playing on the radio.  The Christmas candy is now in the reduced price bin at the store, and the Valentine's Day candy has taken its place on the shelves.

However, in the Superthread we discuss the holidays year-round!

See you in the new Superthread...where we will do all of this again!  More holiday discussion, trip planning, photo sharing, Theme Week Countdowns and gift card giveaways, etc.*


----------



## GrandBob

I agree with everyone else, Mike.  Tell the director she did a wonderful job!  And what a beautiful family you have!

I couldn't miss Josh Groban's voice for the second number.  But who/what was that first number?  Great sound track!

-Bob


----------



## Malcon10t

Loved seeing Santa In the Jingle Jangle Jamboree today!!


----------

